# Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft" Thread



## System (6. Januar 2008)

Hier rein gehören Bilder sowie ne kleine Beschreibung des Gekauften.

*Allerdings keine Mahlzeiten, Zigaretten oder andere alltägliche, uninteresante Dinge.*


----------



## exa (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Was habt ihr gerade Gekauft Thread*

ich hab mir nen HP 2408w gegönnt

24", full hd (1920x1200), hdmi, vga, Pivot, 1000:1 kontrast (real 800:1)


----------



## Janny (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Was habt ihr gerade Gekauft Thread*

Samsung Syncmaster 203B 20"


----------



## Overlocked (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Was habt ihr gerade Gekauft Thread*

Habe mir eine OC Version einer 8800gt von MSI gegönnt:


----------



## Masher (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Was habt ihr gerade Gekauft Thread*

Samsung Syncmaster 225BW^^


----------



## der_schnitter (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Was habt ihr gerade Gekauft Thread*

Day Of Defeat Source,gestern erworben.Allerdings erst heute den Thread entdeckt,aber das passt schon


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Den Thread hab ich ja auch erst vor nicht mal ner Stunde erstellt 

@Phillip: Deiner hat 1400*1050px oder?


----------



## Mantiso90 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir den Thermalright HR-03 GT Plus Heatsink + Scythe S-Flex 1200 rpm mal gegönnt^^


----------



## Janny (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jop hat er! 

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/412030_-syncmaster-203b-samsung.html


----------



## Triple-Y (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

für mein HTPC Projekt: 
Elite µATX Board
X2 BE-2300 
HD2400Pro
2GB800er
1x250GB Samsung+1xDVD noname
ASUS MyCinema TV-Karte P7131 (die bald mal eintreffen sollte!)

@Marbus16: hattest noch ein paar einstellungstests bekommen ? ^^


----------



## hempels_sofa (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir die leadtek px8800gt gekauft und das ding ist einfach nur geil


----------



## de-bert (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hi,

hab mir zu Weihnachten ein Samsung 226BW und durch den Verkauf meiner 8800GTS 320 und meiner XBOX 360, die ASUS 8800GTS 512mb.


----------



## SkastYX (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da mein Board futsch war ein Asus Maximus Formula SE
vom Bauer eine 8800gt (nochmals herzlichen Dank)
und zu Weihnachten eine Wakü für CPU, GPU RAM und Board


----------



## Piy (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

grade bestellt: ein headset für meine freundin, einen playstation2-controller an usb  -adapter 
und eine lüftersteuerung 5 1/4"


----------



## buzty (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hl² episode 1 (rieeesen einkauf  )


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Schnitzelbrötchen beim Metzger  Bilder kann ich leider keine mehr machen,ist schon verdaut
und diese 2 Hübschen hier am Samstag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Helium (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eternal Sonata für die Xbox 360. Mal kucken wanns kommt .


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Triple-Y schrieb:


> @Marbus16: hattest noch ein paar einstellungstests bekommen ? ^^



Hä? 

Bin nu fest bei der OPB Bremerhaven


----------



## darksplinter (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

heute gekommen...samsung syncmaster 223BW


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein BeQuiet Darkpower Pro 650W und nen paar Silent Lüfter


----------



## HTS (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

O&O SafeErase 3. Bei EDV-Buchversand.de am Sonntag bestellt, und gestern war es dann auch schon da.. wie gewohnt eine schnelle und unproblematische Bestellung/Lieferung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Met 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab gerad das Packerl von Pollin bekommen, drin waren 'ne Menge schön leise Lüfter und 1 USB 2.0 und eine USB 2.0/IEE1394 Karte sowie Strapse


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Achja, meine neue 8800GTX is heute auch gekommen


----------



## Shady (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Passt zwar nicht 100%ig, aber ich habe es gerade gekauft. Mit Mini Review... 
Also los:
Vor ner ganzen Weile in 'nem Thread habe ich noch davon abgeraten billige USB-Sticks zu kaufen. Den Fehler habe ich nun selber wieder gemacht.
Da ich täglich diverse Sachen brauche, von verschiedenen Programmen über diverse Router/Switch Konfigurationen bis hin zu ein paar unterschiedlichen IOS Versionen und auch selten ma richtig große Sachen, habe ich im MM das Angebot wahr genommen und einen günstigen 4GiB Stick gekauft, um die Sachen die ich täglich brauche auf ihm ab zu legen, damit mein anderer Stick für alle Fälle frei ist.
Nun gut, gestern wollte ich dann meine 2,5GiB an nahezu täglich nötigen Sachen rüber ziehn. Restdauer: 1Tag 2 Stunden. Gut, dachte ich mir. Wird schon noch schneller werden. Aber weit gefehlt! Nach 3 Stunden waren gerade mal 400MiB auf den Stick gewandert und Restdauer? 19 Stunden xx Minuten (!!!)
Mir war klar das so ein günstiger Stick nicht so gute Raten haben wird wie z.B. ein Flash Voyager. So hohe Raten waren mir bei dem Teil auch nicht wichtig, aber dennoch darf man sich da doch etwas mehr erhoffen. Zu der Verteidigung des Sticks kann ich nur sagen, das es sehr sehr viele kleine Dateien waren. Ich habe ihn mal mit einer 600MiB Datei getestet, die wurde immerhin mit 1,2MiB/s übertragen...  Denoch sollten die Raten für kleine Dateien doch wenigstens so liegen, das man nicht 'nen Tag oder so braucht. ³
Was ich damit sagen will, wer die Absicht hatte bei dem doch recht günstigen Angebot zu zu schlagen, der sollte es wirklich lassen. 
Nun habe ich mich entschlossen, genauso wie 3 Kumpels, ihn dankend wieder um zu tauschen.

P.S.: Anbei ein Bild vom "Übeltäter", damit ihr auch wisst um welchen Stick es geht.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hey, Shady,

habe den baugleichen Stick einer anderen Firma. Aber "nur" mit 2 GiByte. Meine bessere Hälfte hat ihn aus meinem Autoradio gezogen, er ist herunter gefallen, sie ist plötzlich mit einem ihrer beiden Füße drauf getreten, *knack*. Ergebnis: LED-Abdeckung weg und der Schreibschutz kann nicht mehr aktiviert werden, sowie eine komplett eingedrückte Schutzkappe und ein individuell verbeulter Stick.


----------



## Piy (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine blaue kaltlichtkathode


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wie Gestern angekündigt, ist Heute mein Kit 2x2048MB G.Skill PC1000 4GBPQ CL5 gekommen.
Sehr schmucke Teile, relativ günstig und verdammt schnell.

Hier Bilder: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## GF pAnk (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

HIS HD3870 IceQ 3


----------



## blueman (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir einen VF1000LED gekauft! Super Teil!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was zum spielen^^....gabs grad günstig bei Aldi und mein Proxxon-Drehmel-Dingens hat mich beim letzten Case-Umbau doch arg genervt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Player007 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir heute die Crysis Spezial Version gegönnt^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Bestellung ist heute angekommen:

Intel C2D E4500
Gigabyte P35 DS3
2GiB DDR800 Adata vitesta extreme edition


----------



## Lee (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir gestern so ziemlich das teuerste AM2+ Mobo gegönnt was es gibt -.-
Naja ist aber jeden Cent wert. Das DFI Lanparty UT 790FX M2R


----------



## GoZoU (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mal Off-Topic:

Nach drei Jahren Andro Kinetic Explorer Off+ war es mal Zeit für was Neues und da ich schon lange mal wieder ein Balsa-Holz haben wollte entschied ich mich dazu, dass neue Andro Blax Off zu testen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das ist doch auch onTopic? Was habt ihr grade gekauft"


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der Schläger sieht angenehm griffig aus. Entspricht er deinen Erwartungen?


----------



## GoZoU (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, rein vom Gefühl (ohne Beläge) ist das Holz sehr gut und liegt auch gut in der Hand. Ich hoffe ja, dass die Beläge noch bis Freitag da sind, damit ich den Schläger am Abend beim Training ausprobieren kann. Aber was Design angeht hat Andro definitiv die Nase vorn im Tischtennis-Berich 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## AMDSempron (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Carlton Powerblade Titanium, weil mein alter den Geist aufgegeben hat, einen 120mm Fön, einen 80mm Fön und den passenden Regler, denn mein PC wird schon fies laut :x


----------



## buzty (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@GoZoU: kenn mich da nit aus: was sind "beläge"   ?

@topic: hab grad
- sharkoon rebel9 eco
- dvd-laufwerk 
- kabelbinder 
- mousebungee v2
bestellt.


----------



## Marbus16 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mist, rechte hand klebt am Sidewinder fest


----------



## Player007 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab gestern die neue Sidewinder Maus bekommen, übers PCGH ABO.

Jetzt muss ich nicht mehr zu Kiosk rennen^^


----------



## maaaaatze (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gigabyte P35 DS3
Intel E2160
2GB Patriot Low Latency


----------



## jetztaber (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also, nachdem meinereiner wochenlang zwecks Anschaffung eines Navis rumgezickt hat, ab nach München zu einer uns allen reichlich bekannten Kette. Preise und Modell hatte ich für einige TomTom Modelle im Kopf, von Geizhals war natürlich das Cash-Limit für diese Aktion. Die großen Modelle kamen nicht in Frage, fahre ja schließlich Auto und will mir keine Bilder anschauen oder Musik irgendwie über das Ding hören. Ein Kumpel hatte sich ein TomTom OneT Europe zugelegt, für schlappe 199.- Euronen und letztendlich wollte ich das auch.

Komme ich da in die Kaufhauskette und was erblickt mein zunehmend feucht werdendes Auge: Die wollen tatsächlich 249.- Euro für das Gerät, den Richtpreis.

Alternativen? Keine, zumindest keine richtigen.

Da kommt eine Verkäuferseele auf mich zu und fragt mich.
Ich: "Ich suche blabla... und jetzt kostet das Ding einen haufen Geld zuviel."
Er: "Wo fahren sie denn?" 
Ich überlege, denke an die Maps für Nordamerika und sonstwo und sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge so einiges verschwinden, sage aber ganz tapfer: "Naja, eigentlich Deutschland und so." 
Er: "Da habe ich was für Sie" und drückt mir ein gelbes Päckchen in die Hand. 
Ich schau drauf und sehe ein TomTom One XL T, das Päckchen handbeschriftet mit 'Ausstellungsstück' und '199.-'. 
Ich frage: "Wie ist denn das mit Erweiterungskarten?" 
Er: "Kein Problem. Aktion bei TomTom. Europa für 50.- Euro. Schnelle SD Karte nicht vergessen, gibt es da hinten."

Ausgerechnet in dieses Teil hatte ich kaum Recherche investiert...

Also irgendwie Gottergeben genickt und er schreibt die Rechnung aus: 180.- Euro.

SD Kärtchen gekauft, alles gezahlt, ab nach Hause, 14 Tage Rückgaberecht im Kopf und Geizhals angeworfen...

Und siehe da: UVP für dieses Gerät: 299.- Euro, Geizhals listet für den billigsten Händler immer noch knapp 237.- zzgl. Versand. Hurra gebrüllt und Europa draufgeknallt. Das wird bei Geizhals ab 276.- gelistet.

GOILE AKTION! Und die Goldmedaille  für diese Beratung incl. mir das Ding in die Hand zu drücken (der Karton hatte etwas Grind,   hätte ich normalerweise dahinter gegriffen). Die sind doch sonst nicht so gestrickt?!


----------



## GoZoU (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



buzty schrieb:


> @GoZoU: kenn mich da nit aus: was sind "beläge"   ?



Beläge sind die Rot bzw. Schwarzen Gummi-Dinger auf nem Tischtennisschläger...hoffe das hilft dir weiter ....wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin mach ich mal ein Bild.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## buzty (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ach daaaas, wusste nit as es dafür nen fachausdruck gibt . danke für die antwort


----------



## blueman (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Beläge sind die Rot bzw. Schwarzen Gummi-Dinger auf nem Tischtennisschläger...hoffe das hilft dir weiter ....wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin mach ich mal ein Bild.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Welche haste denn bestellt?


----------



## CentaX (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*meine*
Dann wird endlich mein kleiner Fernseher ausm Zimmer verbannt... das Teil ist 15 Jahre alt und kleiner als mein 22''... -.-


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@jetztaber,

das nenne ich mal *Schwein gehabt* 

Ich bräuchte auch so langsam mal ein frischeres Navi. Irgendwie habe ich aber nicht so goldene Griffe wie du. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## GoZoU (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



blueman schrieb:


> Welche haste denn bestellt?



Ich habe zwei Butterfly Cermet mit 2,1 Millimeter Schwammdicke gekauft. Frischgeklebt ein wahrer Traum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## blueman (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Butterfly Cermet mit 2,1 Millimeter Schwammdicke gekauft. Frischgeklebt ein wahrer Traum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die klebst frisch? LoL . Kannst du mit so nem dicken Belag spielen? Ich schaff das nie  Ich hab nen 1.5mm auf der Rückhand als Linkshänder


----------



## GoZoU (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Warum soll ich nicht frischkleben? Ich finde ohne geht nicht^^. Hab schon diverse Beläge probiert die Tensor-Effekt haben sollen, aber keiner kommt nur ansatzweise an einen geklebten Belag ran. Leider wirds ja demnächst verboten, daher bin ich jetzt von mein guten Spinnytop-Kleber auf Tibhar Clean Tuning Extra umgestiegen....leider ist das Zeug wie Öl und braucht daher ewig zum trocknen...ca 5Std.. Aber mit dem Effekt bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden, nach 6 Schichten von dem Zeug gehen die Dinger voll ab (leider ist der Sound nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei richtigem Kleber ) Hab die jetzt schon eine Woche drauf und der "Klebe-Effekt" ist immer noch nicht vergangen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## IgorGonzales (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Als letztes hab ich mir dieses tolle Opeth Album gekauft 
Ich hab absolut keine Ahnunh was ich mir zuletzt für den PC gekauft hab, ist auch schon was länger her  Könnte aber GW: Prophecies gewesen sein...


----------



## blueman (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Warum soll ich nicht frischkleben? Ich finde ohne geht nicht^^. Hab schon diverse Beläge probiert die Tensor-Effekt haben sollen, aber keiner kommt nur ansatzweise an einen geklebten Belag ran. Leider wirds ja demnächst verboten, daher bin ich jetzt von mein guten Spinnytop-Kleber auf Tibhar Clean Tuning Extra umgestiegen....leider ist das Zeug wie Öl und braucht daher ewig zum trocknen...ca 5Std.. Aber mit dem Effekt bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden, nach 6 Schichten von dem Zeug gehen die Dinger voll ab (leider ist der Sound nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei richtigem Kleber ) Hab die jetzt schon eine Woche drauf und der "Klebe-Effekt" ist immer noch nicht vergangen
> 
> 
> Quelle
> ...


Deswegen meinte ich das ja. Weil das verboten werden soll 
Ich würde sonst auch frischkleben


----------



## Secondfly (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Msi K9A2 CF


----------



## StellaNor (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Neue Hardware kommt wohl erst die nächsten Tage. Um die Zeit ein wenig zu überbrücken, habe ich mir gestern endlich "Systematic Chaos" von Dream Theater geholt, die seither hier dudelt. Bin absoluter Fan von Jordan Rudess und John Petrucci


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Stella, du hast nen super Musikgeschmack  Petrucci ist ein Gott und Mike portnoy an den Drums...da muss man net mehr viel zu sagen *g*

ähm ja...zum Topic: Hab mir endlich meine Hardware fürs Thermalright vs. Heatpipe-Projekt gekauft  ASUS P5N-T, HR 05 und 2x HR 09 U tpye


----------



## Marbus16 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Notebookleuchte, nen Notebook Kabel-Kit, TFT-Reniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für unter 30 kann man nicht meckern 

Noch hab ich kein NB, das ist aber auf den Anfang März angesetzt (Lenovo 3000 N200). Man kann ja trotzdem schonmal günstig einkaufen


----------



## buzty (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

sooo meine sachen sind da  
mir is nur dummerweise bei einbauen der hardware in mien rebel9 ein pin von der power-led abgebrochen , da die kabel vom gehäuse ziemlich starr sind irgendwie..., deswegen is er jetzt komplett dunkel...vllt bau ich da noch ne kathode oder so ein, damit man irgendwie sieht das er an is, vllt lass ichs auch so, ma gucken...


----------



## Piy (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

n gürtel für meine freundin zum valentinstag


----------



## StellaNor (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Piy schrieb:


> n gürtel für meine freundin zum valentinstag



Das finde ich ist wirklich eine sinnvolle Investition in die Zukunft


----------



## MrMorse (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mantiso90 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kann mir einer einen Kaufvorschlag machn? mir is fad und hab mal weider das bedürfniss geld auszugeben^^. SOllte irgendwas mit Kühlung zu tun ham


----------



## jetztaber (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer einen Kaufvorschlag machn? mir is fad und hab mal weider das bedürfniss geld auszugeben^^. SOllte irgendwas mit Kühlung zu tun ham



Hmm, wie wäre es denn mit einem Umstieg auf Wakü? (Ich wollte erst ein paar Liter flüssigen Stickstoff vorschlagen, aber ich wollte dann auch nicht übertreiben ).


----------



## Lee (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen IFX-14 oder nen 120X oder nen HR-01 Plus könntest du kaufen. Damit würdest du deinen Ohren und deinem CPU gut tun. Oder aber für den großen Geldbeutel eine WaKü.


----------



## Mantiso90 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der IFX-14 wär echt ne nette Iddee, Ne wakü is dann doch vom Preis zu hoch, für eine Investition aus Langeweile^^. Der Zalman is nähmlich nur bei 5 Volt unhörbar, liefert aber leider nur sehr gute Kühhleistung bei Hoher Drezahl. Passt der von den Maßen her ins Thermaltake shark?


----------



## Shady (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1xFloppy Rundkabel

2xIDE Rundkabel

Zykon H1 Gamer Headset


Hoffe es ist alles da am Dienstag. Brauch das Headset auf 'ner LAN. 
Und hoffentlich taugt das Ding dann auch was. Hier ist es zumindest ganz gut weg gekommen...


----------



## Mantiso90 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zykon ist mir zwar ein wenig unbekannt, aber das Headset sieht schonmal richtig gut aus^^


----------



## mhe306428 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab mir eine schalldämmung gekauf echt genial das zeug ^^


----------



## jetztaber (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab am Samstag 2 x GiB DDR2-1000 mit netten Microns drauf bekommen. Schick ihn zurück, da mir die Farbe der Heatspreader nicht gefällt... 

Ich wollte schließlich farblich übereinstimmende Module zu meinen bereits vorhandenen, die baugleich sind. Und jetzaber erzähl mir bitte keiner, das wäre egal. 


@Mantiso90

Wie hast Du die Langeweile denn jetzt beigelegt?


----------



## Mantiso90 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@jetztaber

Ich hab es jetzt doch mit dem IFX14 gelassen. Hab mir jetzt mal 2 Nanoxia FX1250 bestellt, weil ich neue Gehäuselüfter brauchte. Meine alten STandard Thermaltake lüfter bringen nicht mehr die gewünschte leistung und sind ein wenig zu Laut^^


----------



## jetztaber (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Cooool, fast so gut wie flüssiger Stickstoff!


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@jetztaber: Bin auch so nen Farbenfreak.
Bald muss auch wegen der Farbe der Zalman weichen und einem passiven AC Platz machen


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

I hob mi a 3850 gkoft, sollt morgn eintreffn


----------



## Piy (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

einen nintendo-controller 
ja richtig, keinen snes, einen nes-controller ^^
göttliches teil  back²the roots


----------



## Lee (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir das hier gekauft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mantiso90 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich glaub die Lüftersteuerung gönn ich mir auch noch^^.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die Post hat mir gerade das zeugs gebracht:

Scythe Mugen,
2x 120mm Xilence Fan (red LED),
Coolermaster Lüftersteuerung,
Liquid Metal Pad,
160Gb Samsung Spinpoint

So das muss fürs erste reichen


----------



## Elkgrin (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

vor der aufarbeitung 

<3


----------



## Bang0o (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das würde mich mal interessieren!
kannste mal n paar fotos und erfahung reinstellen wenn dus hast?
wär echt nett danke!
mfg


----------



## Lee (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Werde ich machen. Fotos kann ich schonmal reinstellen, aber Erfahrungsbericht sieht momentan ohne PC schlecht aus.


----------



## jetztaber (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute kam mein eierlegende Wollmilchsau ohne Wlan: Der Canon Pixma MP830. Auch wenn jetzt gleich wieder viele schreien: genau sowas wollte ich. Denn drucken werde ich weiterhin auf meinem LaserJet 5MP, der bald 10jähriges Bestehen ohne Reparatur feiern wird. Mit dem Pixma mach ich den Rest und für den LaserJet kaufe ich weiterhin wiederbefüllte Kartuschen. 

Ach so, habe ich nicht vor kurzem gelesen, dass die Chips der hier verwendeten Tintenpatronen geknackt sein sollen?! Das würde natürlich diesen Markt erheblich beleben. 

Natürlich war die Kamera nicht dabei (*die* hätte ich auch gar nicht gewollt).


----------



## Bang0o (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Werde ich machen. Fotos kann ich schonmal reinstellen, aber Erfahrungsbericht sieht momentan ohne PC schlecht aus.


sehr sozial von dir 
das hat zeit, ich wollt mir blos iwann eine zulegen (da gehäuselüfter zu laut) und die kenn ich noch nich


----------



## Imens0 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir ein SE K610i gekauft + 1gb speicherkarte


----------



## maaaaatze (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Klammern für Gipsplatten fürn Kellerausbau 
Motoröl
Käse 
Eier 
Schraubendreher

Erst mal schaffen und dann Lecker futtern


----------



## CrSt3r (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

iPod Touch 16GB


----------



## Bang0o (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CrSt3r schrieb:


> iPod Touch 16GB


goil


----------



## CrSt3r (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sehr lecker 

Hier mal Foto(s) von dem guten Stück. Zum vergleich hab ich noch mal kurz mein W950i daneben gelegt. Hat zwar auch 4GB ... aber who cares 

iPod Touch ist schon ein Genuss 

EDIT: unscharf geworden, egal ... man sieht ja was. Mit Blitz wäre es nicht so pralle. Bin mehr der Nachtmensch ^^


----------



## darksplinter (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

will auch haben


----------



## CrSt3r (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist ganz einfach. Gehe zum Shop deines Vertrauens mit doch noch humanen Preisen. Lass dir nen iPod Touch geben, und bezahle an der Kasse 

Am besten noch wie ich, total verranzt, mit zerschlissener Hose und im Alternativlook, so bin ich nun mal, zu dem Abteilungsfuzzi gehen und sich darüber aufregen, dass man das Ding nicht findet. Erst mal wird doof geguckt und danach wird man behandelt wie sonstwas  Verstehe einer die Vorurteile von Menschen ... nuja. Er hat dann mit ganz zittriger Stimme erklärt wie der funktioniert. 
Wußte ich aber schon ... kauf doch nichts, ohne mich vorher ein wenig schlau zu machen.

Nach 5 Mins bin ich abgedampft ... mit dem Teil in der Hand. Wenn der provision bekommt, wird er sich freuen


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Destilliertes Wasser
Frostschutz

Morgen gehts dann los


----------



## Bang0o (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CrSt3r schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach. Gehe zum Shop deines Vertrauens mit doch noch humanen Preisen. Lass dir nen iPod Touch geben, und bezahle an der Kasse


hat jemand bock auf nen bankraub nächste woche?


----------



## CrSt3r (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wäre ich dabei ... ich bin Fluchtfahrer 

Oder noch besser, ich warte am Übergabeort. Ich hötte da noch so ein paar Sachen, die mir gelegen kämen.

2 x 1TB Raid 1
weitere 4GB RAM
und nen 22" TFT, am besten von Eizo.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Klammern für Gipsplatten fürn Kellerausbau



Wie sehen diese Klammern denn aus?


----------



## BSPMirror (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hier ist mein aktueller Kauf
https://www.distrelec.com/ishopWebF.../artView/is/true/and/productNr/is/671565.html


----------



## maaaaatze (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				Wannseesprinter schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sehen diese Klammern denn aus?



Wie ganz normale Tacker eigentlich, nur bisschen Stärker und länger. Wenn willst kann ich dir mal ein Foto machen davon


----------



## moonrail (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir Mitte Januar endlich meinen PC gekauft nach über einem Jahr trockener Theorie (PCGH- und Rechner-Bilder anschauen...) 

E6750, Xigmatek HDT-S1283, Gigabyte P35-DS3P, Coolermaster Stacker 831 Lite, Samsung SH-203B, Samsung HD250HJ, Microsoft Habu, Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB, 2x Take MS 1024MB, Be quiet Straight Power 400W

Meine Gainward BLISS 8800GT habe ich bereits Anfang Januar im ,,Geizistgeil"-Markt für 199 erstanden (Schweineglück gehabt, Preis war schon wieder auf 259,99 raufgesetzt, habe aber noch das 199er Schild gesehen, mussten sie mir daher noch für den Preis verkaufen )

Anfang Februar habe ich wegen Vista noch mal 2x Take MS 1024MB gekauft (war aber ein Fehler, wegen dem Übertakten) naja, wenn man ein noob ist


----------



## das_ICH (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Logitech G9 und G15 , wurde Zeit für neue Tastatur und Maus...achja und ein paar Aufbackrötchen von der Tanke vor ca 2 Stunden


----------



## Janny (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir mal nen neues Handy gegönnt.

Samsung SGH-G600

ein super handy wie ich finde.. man is voll bedient mit dem teil.. 

5MP kamera
super funktionen..usw


----------



## jetztaber (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BSPMirror schrieb:


> Hier ist mein aktueller Kauf
> https://www.distrelec.com/ishopWebF.../artView/is/true/and/productNr/is/671565.html



Der hat ja ein rundes Touchpad. Hat er damit irgendwelche speziellen Funktionen?


----------



## BSPMirror (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Der hat ja ein rundes Touchpad. Hat er damit irgendwelche speziellen Funktionen?


 

nicht wirklich. ist eher stylich gedacht. aber finds es angenehmer als ein vier eck komischer weise


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab gerad ein Chenbro SR-107 bei eBay für 'nen sehr guten Preis erstanden


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Wie ganz normale Tacker eigentlich, nur bisschen Stärker und länger. Wenn willst kann ich dir mal ein Foto machen davon



Achso, du tackerst dann quasi die Gipdkartonplatten auf eine Dachlattenkonstruktion etc?



jetztaber schrieb:


> Der hat ja ein rundes Touchpad. Hat er damit irgendwelche speziellen Funktionen?



Das Touchpad sieht echt interessant aus. Druckintensiv sind ja alle. Was rechtfertig diese runde Form? 



lefre4K schrieb:


> hab mir mal nen neues Handy gegönnt.
> 
> Samsung SGH-G600
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zu diesem Kauf. Ich bin von meinem N73 sehr enttäuscht. Es war auch schon vor der Diskussion mit Nokia. Lahmes OS, sehr kleine Tasten und eine sehr träge Bedienung schmücken die Liste der Features.

Ich überlege mir beim Ablauf des Vertrags auch entweder ein Samsung oder Sony Ericsson zu nehmen. Das steht bis dahin aber noch in den Sternen ( 1 1/2 Jahre)


----------



## maaaaatze (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				Wannseesprinter schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, du tackerst dann quasi die Gipdkartonplatten auf eine Dachlattenkonstruktion etc?



Genau, die werden mit 6Bar und Kompressor einfach da hingetackert. Geht um einiges Schneller wies Schrauben ist Schneller und man hat danach nich so die Probleme mit den ganzen Schraubenlöcher zu vergipsen für ne gute Oberfläche. Die gehen minimal rein, da kann man nen kleinen Klecks mit dem Finger oder so rein das der Tacker nicht Rostet und es keine Flecken gibt. Geht sicher auch mit Klarlack, werd ich mir noch überlegebn ob ich nen kleinen Klecks Gips benutze oder bisschen Klarlack.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Genau, die werden mit 6Bar und Kompressor einfach da hingetackert. Geht um einiges Schneller wies Schrauben ist Schneller und man hat danach nich so die Probleme mit den ganzen Schraubenlöcher zu vergipsen für ne gute Oberfläche. Die gehen minimal rein, da kann man nen kleinen Klecks mit dem Finger oder so rein das der Tacker nicht Rostet und es keine Flecken gibt. Geht sicher auch mit Klarlack, werd ich mir noch überlegebn ob ich nen kleinen Klecks Gips benutze oder bisschen Klarlack.



Cool, das Ergebnis auf Foto interessiert mich. Ich arbeite bisher nur mit meinen Grobgewinde-(Schleichwerbung)Spax.

Wenn das die Arbeit enorm erleichtert und schneller vonstatten geht, bitte. Aber so'n bisschen musst du dann doch spachteln, nicht? Die Klammern schließen bündig mit der Platte ab?

So, letzten Monat habe ich mir auch etwas gegönnt. Leider schon fast zu viel. Die Gelegenheit konnte aber nicht günstiger sein.

Zuerst stieg ich auf's digitale Satellitenfernsehen samt HDTV um. Leider sind die dazugehörigen Sat.-Receiver vom Preis kein Zuckerschlecken.

Auf den ersten Platz vieler Zeitschriften und Internetseiten durfte sich jedoch der *UFS 910 von Kathrein* stellen. Sieht äußerlich nicht gerade knallig aus, hat aber innen vieles zu bieten. Feine 1080i-Auflösung (abhängig vom Sender), vorne einen, hinten zwei Usb-Ports. Seit der neuen Firmware 1.03 ist es möglich, den Receiver mit einer externen HDD zu bestücken und darauf selbst seine HD-Aufnahmen abzulegen. *Linux inside* 

Da die LCD-Flimmerkiste nur einen HDMI-Eingang besitzt, musste ein vernünftiger HDMI-Switch her. Eigentlich zu teuer... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem schlug ich bei einem Bündel der *Playstation 3* zu. Zwei Controller und zwei Spiele "Uncharted - Drake's Schicksal" und "Motorstorm" waren dabei. Ein HDMI-Kabel hat sich zwar im Paket nicht wiedergefunden, mit 20 Euro jedoch zu verkraften.

Da die 40GiByte-Variante der PS3 keine PS2-Spiele mag, blieb die gute alte Schachtel noch am Platz. Dafür sind einfach zu viele PS2-Spiele noch da. Man bedenke die vielen Singstar-DVDs...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, wollt ihr noch meine Anschrift haben, um mich besuchen zu kommen?


----------



## der8auer (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1x 9er Chicken MC Nuggets Maxi Menü mit Farmkartoffeln und Dip + Coke 
2x Cheeseburger

nebenbei noch ein Tagan TG1100-BZ PipeRock 1100W


----------



## GoZoU (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ der8auer: Fresssack.....aber ich war gerade beim Griechen ne Ouzo-Platte futtern, die ist nur immer zuviel für mich^^

@Topic: 1m rechteckiges Kupferprofil, mal sehen was sich daraus zaubern lässt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> @ der8auer: Fresssack.....aber ich war gerade beim Griechen ne Ouzo-Platte futtern, die ist nur immer zuviel für mich^^
> 
> @Topic: 1m rechteckiges Kupferprofil, mal sehen was sich daraus zaubern lässt.
> 
> ...


 
Jo   das musste einfach sein XD


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Da die 40GiByte-Variante der PS3 keine PS2-Spiele mag, blieb die gute alte Schachtel noch am Platz. Dafür sind einfach zu viele PS2-Spiele noch da. Man bedenke die vielen Singstar-DVDs...


So berauschend ist die PS2-Emu der großen Version glaubich auch nicht. Mein Kumpel hat seine Ps2 jedenfalls noch nicht entsorgt, und er hat die alte Ps3. Die sollte ja die Emu haben oder?

Motorstorm ist edel. Als er mir seine Ps3 das erste mal vorgeführt hat, haben wir uns spontan mit ein paar Bierchen die halbe Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen und sind gefahren, was das Zeug hält. Irgendwann haben wir dann bei so nem Buggyrennen kapituliert, das Ding fährt einfach wie Durchfall auf Einzelradaufhängung.

BTW: Wenn dir Racing und Crashes taugen, hol dir unbedingt Burnout Paradise für PS3. Ich hab die Demo gezockt, und das Game ist besser als alle bisherigen Burnouts. Ich war so dermaßen auf nem Crashtrip dass ich aus zwei Demogames geflogen bin, weil die anderen Kiddies es wohl nicht abkonnten, dass ich crashpunktemäßig weit vorne lag. 
Macht süchtig das Teil. Killerspielracer!


----------



## der8auer (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ach und @ Topic:  
Habe gerade noch nach 2 Kupferrohren bei einem Shop nachgefragt für meine 2 geplanten DICE Container. Aber schon alleine der Materialpreis von Kupfer ist so übel...


----------



## maaaaatze (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				Wannseesprinter schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, das Ergebnis auf Foto interessiert mich. Ich arbeite bisher nur mit meinen Grobgewinde-(Schleichwerbung)Spax
> 
> Wenn das die Arbeit enorm erleichtert und schneller vonstatten geht, bitte. Aber so'n bisschen musst du dann doch spachteln, nicht? Die Klammern schließen bündig mit der Platte ab?



Fast bündig. Ein kleiner Unterscheid merkt man wenn man drüber fährt mit dem Finger. Aber bisschen Gips braucht man immer noch, aber nicht so viel wie mit den Schrauben. Und es ist viel Schneller wie mit Schrauben. Habe 260*60 Platten im Keller und habe da innerhalb von 10 min. zusammen mit meinem Vater 3 Platten auf Maß gebracht und 3 So an die Wand getackert. Einmal drauf und das ding ist drin. Also ist eine Wand komplett fertig. Dauer 10min. Da ist 1 Raum Pro tag mit Vergipsen danach kein Problem. Foto kannst eins bekommen wenn ich dann soweit bin. Muss mal schauen was die Uhr und mein Terminplaner sagt.



			
				Wannseesprinter schrieb:
			
		

> So, wollt ihr noch meine Anschrift haben, um mich besuchen zu kommen?



Bin sofort dabei  Könnte noch nen 50" Panasonic Plasma mitbringen wenns denn sein muss  Natürlich HDMI usw...

Und das es hier auch zum Fred passt hab ich mir vorhin ein Laugen mit Butter gekauft weil ich Hunger hatte


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerad mal 'ne M$ Sidewinder Gaming Mouse gekauft bzw kaufen lassen 

Sobald sie hier ist, werd ich sie mal ausgiebig test0rn


----------



## StellaNor (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir die letzten Tage ein bisschen Kleinzeugs gegönnt.

Die größere Anschaffung war ein E8400 und das im Bild gezeigte. Wird nächste Woche hier eintreffen. Dann gibt es wieder einiges zu testen


----------



## Lee (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich sehe es schon kommen: "6 GHZ mit E 8400 unter Kompressorkühlung"."

Ne jetzt mal ehrlich: Du hast nicht vor den CPU dauerhaft unter dem Kompressor laufen zu lassen oder?


----------



## StellaNor (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hehe, nee - das würde ich meinen Ohren nicht zumuten wollen.


----------



## CrSt3r (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und der Stromrechnung


----------



## Haekksler (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gebrauchte g11


----------



## maaaaatze (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Is zwar schon bisschen her passt aber trozdem hier rein.
Hatte Hunger, 2 Freunde mit mir. Mussten ein Loch im Bauchbereich Stopfen


----------



## McZonk (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Die größere Anschaffung war ein E8400 und das im Bild gezeigte. Wird nächste Woche hier eintreffen. Dann gibt es wieder einiges zu testen


Sehr schön, ich bin mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## StellaNor (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



McZonk schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ich bin mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt



Ein P4 hats auf immerhin 5250MHz geschafft. Mit dem neuen E8400 lohnt
es sich im Moment nicht die Single Stage aufzuschnallen, weil mein derzeitiger
RAM bei 520MHz am Ende ist. So komme ich mit WaKü auch auf 4600MHz, und
es ist noch soviel Luft nach oben...RAM


----------



## jetztaber (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ von G.Skill ist da. 2048MBx2. Schöne Verpackung, schöne blaue Heatspreader. Ausgepackt und rein damit, läuft mit 1,8V und 4-4-4-12 bei FSB 333 tadellos. Der E6700 hat nen 10er Multi derzeit.

Demnächst gehe ich dem Speicher mal an die Wäsche.


----------



## StellaNor (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

333MHz? Dafür braucht es aber keine 8500er 
Denke das war nur ein Tippfehler?
Wenn das neue Kit 600MHz macht, dann wäre ich interessiert


----------



## CrSt3r (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab genau das gleiche kit und lass es momentan mit 533MHz laufen.
Standardmässig laufen sie mit 500MHz ... ist halt "nur" PC8000.

Hier gabs auch schon mal nen Thread dazu. Zum Übertaktungspotenzial etc.
Sollte nicht schwer zu finden sein.

Weswegen ich eigentlich hier bin. 
Mein iPod Touch hat ein neues "Zuhause" 
Bewahrt ihn davor zu zerkratzen und vll auch ein bisschen vorm Runterfallen. Nicht, dass ich es provozieren würde 

Nächsten Monat kommt mit Chance nen "Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Pro" ins Haus *FROI*


----------



## CentaX (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Mein F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ von G.Skill ist da. 2048MBx2. Schöne Verpackung, schöne blaue Heatspreader. Ausgepackt und rein damit, läuft mit 1,8V und 4-4-4-12 bei FSB 333 tadellos. Der E6700 hat nen 10er Multi derzeit.
> 
> Demnächst gehe ich dem Speicher mal an die Wäsche.



http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a286178.html
?
Dann hättest du dir auch den 667'er kaufen können (ok kostet mehr^^) oder den 800'er, der kostet >13 weniger^^
Wenn bei mir mehr als ein Modul gestorben wär, hätt ich mir den auch geholt...
Es ist aber nur eins und ich brauch das Geld auch noch für andere Sachen (HDD, HDD- Gehäuse, HDD- Entkopplung, neue Kaltlichtkathoden, ... xD)
Und eventuell ne PS3 falls Nvidia echt AMD kaufen sollte ...
Ich mag Nvidia nicht mehr


----------



## das_ICH (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Tja gestern Morgen ist mein P5B-Deluxe WiFi/AP gestorben, also habe ich mir ein ASUS Maximus Formula gekauft und schonmal eine Sapphire HD3870 dazu gegönnt, eigentlich wollte ich mir direkt 2 kaufen aber da ist mir leider das kaputte P5B dazwischen gekommen.

Gruß
das_ICH


----------



## Lee (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich ham mir das GSkill 4gib Kit gegönnt das jetztaber auch hat.
Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## CrSt3r (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Lohnt sich ... habs auch und kann nicht meckern 

Überlege mir noch eines zu holen ...


----------



## jetztaber (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



StellaNor schrieb:


> 333MHz? Dafür braucht es aber keine 8500er
> Denke das war nur ein Tippfehler?
> Wenn das neue Kit 600MHz macht, dann wäre ich interessiert



Der 8500er soll kommen . Hatte ihn aber beim Kauf noch nirgends gesehen. Jetzt ist er bei Geizhals ab ca. 146.- Euronen gelistet. Eine wirklich aufregende Leistungssteigerung im Bereich der 2x2048 GiB erwarte ich aber davon nicht. Und ich hab für meine gerade mal so 88.- berappt + Versand, versteht sich.

Bei mir hat das eher ein klinisches Interesse im Verhältnis zu meinen 2x1024 PC8000 SuperTalent Riegeln mit Microns drauf. Die gehen zwar auch nicht mehr ab wie ein Zäpfchen nach zwei Jahren, sind aber noch ein Maßstab. Und die Dinger haben damals 360.- Euronen gekostet (wenn man sie überhaupt bekommen hat).

All die Weil warte ich auf den E8600 und bis dahin darf mein E6700 gemütlich seine Runden drehen. Bei normalen Arbeitsanwendungen spielts eh keine Rolle . Und mal sehen, was die einzelnen Boards dann so können...



CrSt3r schrieb:


> Weswegen ich eigentlich hier bin.
> Mein iPod Touch hat ein neues "Zuhause"
> Bewahrt ihn davor zu zerkratzen und vll auch ein bisschen vorm Runterfallen. Nicht, dass ich es provozieren würde



So ein etwas größeres Täschchen suche ich gerade, um mein TomTom vor einem ähnlichen Schicksal zu bewahren und das Kabelgeraffel dazu zu packen. Gibts zwar auch bei TomTom und angeschlossenen Händlern, aber gut Ding hat Weile.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir mit Honk53 zusammen RAM + anderes Zeugis bestellt 

Ich :

1x Sharkoon Moddingset 

Honk53:

1x Revoltec 120mm Lüfter (Blue LED)
1x Revoltec Lüftersteuerung

Wir zusammen:
1x 2GiB A-data Vitesta Extreme Edition CL4 Kit
(Jeder bekommt ein Riegel)


----------



## Phoenix1990 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Molto Holzspachtel (zum modden)


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bei mir wird die Liste ein wenig lang:


Silenx 80mm 14db 80mm x 80mm x 15mm
2x Xilence 80mm PWM
Sapphire 3450 256MB pci-E
Thermalright HR 05 SLI
2er Set Kaltlichtkathoden Farbe: rot, 10cm
2er Set Kaltlichtkathoden Farbe: rot, 30cm
Xilence Fan 120mm (Red LED)
Xilence Power 350W ATX
Sharkoon Rebel9 Fan Frame (Halterung für 120mm Lüfter)
2x Sharkoon Rebel12 Fan Frame (Halterung für 140mm Lüfter)
Senfu LCD-Thermometer
Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy-Edition
Die 3 Rahmen für die Lüfter kommen ins Sharkoon. Der Rest ist für einen Modd für meinen Vater, welcher bei Generali Versicherung arbeitet.
Der Computer soll dann in seinem Büro stehen.

Die Grafikkarte kommt in meinem Backuprechner und der Mainboardkühler auf meine Southbridge auf dem ASUS P5E


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hmm, einen µATX-Tower, DDR-RAM sowie ne 80er HDD von dem über mir 

Und nen paar billige neue Treter, weil die Reeboks nach nen halben Jahr kaputtgegangen sind.

Laptop ist auch längst bestellt und auch lieferbar, ich wart jetzt nur noch auf Lieferbarkeit meines Gehalts


----------



## ulukay (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine g15



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein verbrauchmesser (hängen nur pc und vapo drauf)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 3870X2, dazwischen eine Asus Xonar D2X und ganz unten eine Physx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowie ein AXP 1kW Netzteil und ein Abit QuadGT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maaaaatze (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

oha.. übel.. War sicher nich ganz billig. Crossfire-X Funktiniert doch noch gar nicht oder? Und der Dicke dinger in der mitte.. is das von ner KoKü? Un noch eine Frage. Was für eine CPU rennt auf dem QuadGT?


----------



## ulukay (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

CFX rennt noch nicht, aber ich hab nen CFX enabled beta treiber in aussicht in den nächsten tagen
jap das is von der vapochill
ein E8500 @ 4500mhz (die 24/7 settings) - 1M superpi lief mit 5070mhz durch


----------



## CrSt3r (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da freut sich die angeschlossene Stromgesellschaft


----------



## Janny (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

uii da hat sich aber einer ganz schön vieles auf einen schlag gegönnt  

*auchwill*


----------



## CrSt3r (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja, das Geld möchte ich schon gerne haben, aber nicht die Sachen 

Wüßte schon , was ich mir damit für nen Traum erfülle.

Red Bull AL-700 Werks 2008  ...


----------



## CentaX (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was gegönnt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RaidSonic Icy Box IB-380StUS2-B schwarz, mit USB und eSATA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Samsung Spinpoint F1 mit 750gb

...und 2m eSATA Kabel, dazu kein Bild, oder? 

P/L ist klasse... Geschwindigkeit zwar langsamer als bei der 1TB Version (erst vor ein paar min gesehen aber wayne^^ trotzdem schnell^^) 

Erstmal wird die F1 in das HDD- Gehäuse geschickt (so 2-3 Wochen), bis ich mir sicher bin, dass ich keine kaputte hab... So toll ist die Ausfallrate da nämlich nicht 
Danach wird mein Sys neu aufgesetzt, die F1 als Systemplatte verwendet und die T166- HD501LJ ins HDD- Gehäuse verpflanzt^^
Mudda will mir von ihrer Arbeit noch dicke Gummiringe mitbringen, dann kann die HDD im Gehäuse endlich entkoppelt werden 
Hatte da ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, 17 für diese Gummi- Entkopplung zu zahlen (Sharkoon Vibe Fixer, die erste^^)
...Mein Portemonnaie wird sich freuen  naja 1,25gb reichen für nen Schüler ne weile


----------



## maaaaatze (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				CentaX schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mein Portemonnaie wird sich freuen  naja 1,25gb reichen für nen Schüler ne weile



Ich denk ma du meinst TB^^

aber ich hab mir vor einiger zeit en dicken eisbeutel gegönnt für mein fuß


----------



## Bang0o (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine 400GB wd externe hdd 3,5 zoll für 59 
das macht dann 14 cent pro GB 
ich bin ja so stolz auf mich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wo hast du die Elements denn für 60 EUR bekommen? 
Bei den Preisvergleichen wird die ab 70 EUR geführt.


----------



## Bang0o (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Elements denn für 60 EUR bekommen?
> Bei den Preisvergleichen wird die ab 70 EUR geführt.


bei www.winner-dresden.de
ne woche lang sonderangebot 59 jetzt kost die glaub ich wieder 69


----------



## maaaaatze (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne GeForce 8800GT  von Sparkle für 74 mit Versand  

rest von RMA


----------



## HeNrY (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Canon 50mm f/1.8 für 90


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein neues "Zwetschgen" musste her. Dies tat dann auch der Giga-Switch von Netgear für läppische 36 Euro.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeschlossen:
1 - Router vom Erdgeschoss
2 - Mein Rechner
3 - Rechner von Freundin
4 - Sat-Receiver
5 - Playstation 3

Volle Auslastung


----------



## holzkreuz (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Plantronics 365 Gaming retail bei Mindfactory...


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

iPod Classic 80GB


----------



## McZonk (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Iphone 16GB über eine Bekannte in den USA für nen Appel und nen Ei (im Vergleich zu den deutschen Preisen )


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine 9600GT ist gerade gekommen zusammen mit meiner 250GB Seagate ST3250410AS und meinen neuen S-ATA Brenner Samsung SH-S203D.
Jetzt mach ich mich an die Vista 64 Instalalation 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Genius637 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Silverstone Temjin TJ07^^
(bild siehe sys)


----------



## CentaX (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Genius637 schrieb:


> Silverstone Temjin TJ07^^
> (bild siehe sys)



Aaaiii will auch^^


----------



## der_schnitter (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Warcraft III mitsamt Addon...ist momentan am updaten.Die Ferien werden wohl nicht mit lernen,sonder mit freudigen Abenden im battle.net verbracht 
Hat 25 im Saturn gekostet (ich hasse Saturn und Media Markt )


----------



## Marbus16 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Regen im Mai: Ist das nicht diese neuere Variante der Seagate 7200er, welche flacher daherkommt? Könntest da bitte nochmal die Höhe ausmessen?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> @Regen im Mai: Ist das nicht diese neuere Variante der Seagate 7200er, welche flacher daherkommt? Könntest da bitte nochmal die Höhe ausmessen?



Jo ist sie. Das Ding ist ziemlich flach, gemessen hab ich auch es sind 1,9cm.
Das Ding ist verdammt leise, selbst bei Zugriffen, ich hab meinen Eltern eine 
Samsung Spinpoint SP2504C eingebaut die ist viel lauter ... und langsamer 

MFG


----------



## Marbus16 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

SinglePlatter HDDs sind schon immer leise gewesen (zumindest die aktuelleren...)...

Wie siehts eigentlich aus bei einem HDTune Durchlauf bei AAM = 254 und 128, ließe sich mit einem aufliegenden Ohr da was hören? Wäre nett wenn du das testen könntest. Bin sehr empfindlich was die HDDs angeht


----------



## Buzzz (15. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne neue Logitech G5 (refresh). Meine alte wollte nicht mehr so richtig.


----------



## maaaaatze (15. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Große Tüte Kinofütter aus Mais und die 6 an der kasse das ich rein darf....


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus bei einem HDTune Durchlauf bei AAM = 254 und 128, ließe sich mit einem aufliegenden Ohr da was hören? Wäre nett wenn du das testen könntest. Bin sehr empfindlich was die HDDs angeht



So also ich hab jetz mal einen HDTune Benchmark gemacht. Ich hab eigentlich nur meine Lüfter gehört und die Festplatte hat dabei kaum Vibrationen und Geräusche abgegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du mir sagtst was du mit den AAM = 254 und 128 meinst, dann kann ich das auch noch prüfen.

MFG

PS. Ohren auflegen geht nicht, die Platte ist schon im Gayhäuse^^


----------



## Marbus16 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Advanced Acoustic Management mein ich - zu verstellen mit WinAAM 

Kaum ist auch was, muss ich mir also doch ne Dämmbox basteln für die Pladde...


----------



## JimBeam (22. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Seagate ST3250410AS die gleiche wie Rain_in_may wie ich gerade sehe. Ist ziemlich leise, zumindest im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Platten. Und für unter 50 auch nicht zu teuer.
Außerdem passt sie wegen der geringen Bauhöhe auch in meinen Merkwürdigen Festplatten Käfig, eine normale passt nicht in den oberen Slot warum auch immer.

So noch einen HD Tune Shot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen 20" TFT PHILIPS 200P6IS für 250,- 

Will endlich meine 19" hinter mit lassen ^^


----------



## Aerron (23. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

joah neues Case Aerocool Engine II schönes ding mit großen fenster  


Mal erlich für 60 euro so ein klapperkasten..............   für70 euro hätte man ein Rebel12 bekommen  sch......... online bestellerei ! 


gruß Aerron


----------



## Player007 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute hab ich mir Unreal Tournament 3 gekauft

Wirklich endgeiles Game^^

Gruß


----------



## moonrail (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir heute einen XBox 360 Controller und GTR2 gekauft. Beides zu empfehlen!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



moonrail schrieb:


> Habe mir heute einen XBox 360 Controller und GTR2 gekauft. Beides zu empfehlen!



Das, so ähnlich, habe ich mir heute auch gegönnt. Kunden von Amazon & Co. müssen sich bis zum 28.03 (Freitag) gedulden.

Ich bin heute bei Karstadt, ohne mir etwas bei zu denken, in die Multimedia-Ecke gehuscht. Zack, da stand einfach Gran Turismo 5 Prologue da. Nichts dabei gedacht, ging ich zügig mit dem Spiel in der Hand zu Kasse.

Prima, beim Kaufhaus ist wahrscheinlich so dermaßen die Hölle auf Erden, dass man einfach mal vorab schon Produkte für Freitag einsortiert hat. Mich freut's 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade folgende Sachen gekauft:
Samsung 2032 Bw 22"
Samsung DVD Brenner 20x
512MB DDR2 667 für mein ITX von Corsair


----------



## Janny (27. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir letzten samstag ne Neue Hitachi 250GB Festplatte gegönnt


----------



## Overlocked (28. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ab heute muss sich eine Logitech G11 meine Finger ertragen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerron (28. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe Mir heute meine erste XFX 8800GTX  gekauft ! 


das wird nicht die letzte bleiben °!gggg



Gruß Aerron


----------



## Aerron (29. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir ein neues XFX 780I gekauft   tja und da ich ja nun letzten monnat soviel mit dem alten Bord in den Sand gesetzt habe fällt der Prozzi  im April  flach  was solls alles neue macht der Mai !


den 8400 und ne GtX stehen dann auf dem plan !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ohne mein Wissen hat mir meine Freundin einen Philips HDD6320 MP3-Player gekauft mit 30Gb Speicher. Für 60, nur weil ich angedeutet hab, dass er mir 60 wert wäre.

=> Ich hab mich rießig gefreut, dass ich für 60 so ein Teil hab...
Is ganz selten gebraucht gewesen, Top Zustand wurde grade mit dem MEdiaPlayer 10 synchronisiert ohne extra Software...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jetztaber (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schick! Das nenn ich einen Deal.


----------



## CentaX (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wo hastn den her, nur interessenhalber?^^
Bei Geizhals gibts den nicht^^


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Naja, was ich lustiger fand, waren die speziellen Bilder, die der Vorbesitzer nich gelöscht hat...vllt lass ich da mal ein prog zum datenretten drüberlaufen...

e:/ Des war bei Ebay...
ich mach ja eher einen Bogen um Ebay rum...sie nihc...
Die Originalrechnung von Alternate is auch dabei gewesen.


----------



## Aerron (1. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

tja da ich meinen neuen rechner erstmal  ohne wakü laufen lasse  habe ich mir heute einen Zahlmann  CNPS9700 NT gekauft  wow was für ein brocken gegen über dem Acrtic freezer 64  wenn mein Bord und Grafka da sind werd ich mal den Ganzen krempel den ich bis jetzt Gekauft habe  Fotografieren ! 

2 Mal 780 I  = 380 euro = 790 i mit 2GB DDR 3

gruß Aerron


----------



## Malkav85 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ICh hab mir einen Q9450 gegönnt. Ebenso eine 9800 GTX und einen Samsung 223BW


----------



## Philster91 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir eigentlich schon am 23. märz splinter cell: conviction bestellt, weil der voraussichtliche erscheinungstermin am 31.märz war.

schade, hat sich nun auf ende april bis anfang mai verschoben, ich hoffe, dass war dann die erste und letzte veschiebung. ich hätte schon längst durch sein können.

ich find es sowieso komisch, warum ubisoft so wenig auf marketing setzt. spiele wie far cry 2 oder gta 4 sind schon seit monaten in den medien und von sc hört man fast gar nichts, obwohl ich finde, dass es eins der genialsten spiele ist (vielleicht nicht grafisch, aber von der geschichte und dem thema).


----------



## moddingfreaX (3. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was ich in letzter Zeit gekauft hab:

1.Lüfter und Aluminiumplatten für meinen Casecon "Flight Plan" (20 Euro Versandkosten hatte ich noch nie im Leben )

2. Das Album von Kate Nash: Made of Bricks  *i love this english accent *
Kate Nash-Foundations bei Myvideo.de

3. Ne neue Festplatte:
*Samsung HD200HJ, 200GB 7200, 8 MB Cache, NCQ S-ATA II* 
hat mich nur 18 Euro gekostet wegen dem Tollen Atelco Gutschein 
(meine Alte will ich grad im Marktplatz hier loswerden )

4. Einen neuen Brenner:
*Samsung SH-203D
* 
5.Und dann hab ich mir endlich nen neuen Dremel geleistet.. meiner war schon soooo verstaubt und alt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (3. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

-->> Assansins Creed für PC vorbestellt
Nächste Woche ist es soweit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß Fransen


----------



## Leopardgecko (3. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

In einem Anfall von Geld-in-den Fingern-Juckreiz habe mir einen Blue Ray Brenner LG GGW-H20L gekauft...


----------



## Player007 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir eben die LS "Zalman ZM-MFC1 PLUS" zugelegt und muss sagen, das Ding ist der Hammer und sieht super aus.

Gruß


----------



## OMD (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

grade is es zwar nicht mehr. hab mir gestern den Q9450 gekauft und am montag ne radeon hd 3870. damit ich erstmal halbwegs ordentlich zocken kann bis meine X2 wieder kommt


----------



## Lee (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir nen liter Mezzo Mix und 2 Packungen Toffifee (ich liebe dieses Zeug). 
Möcht nicht einschlafen bei der (möchtegern) Lan heute bei mir.


----------



## StellaNor (6. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein bisschen Spielzeug für meine Puppenkiste:
Sapphire HD 3870 X2 und ein DFI Lanparty LT-X38-TR2 - Tests nächste Woche


----------



## maaaaatze (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 mal ST3250410AS, bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich sie im Raid mache oder eine Intern und eine Extern.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wuhahahaha, gestern bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Boooaaahhh....haben will  ich liiiiiiiiiiiebe Met


----------



## buzty (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

512 mb ram, damit ich nun 2 gb hab


----------



## maaaaatze (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich glaub der Tommy der liebt Met. Is schon das 2te mal min. das er sowas Postet^^


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Boooaaahhh....haben will  ich liiiiiiiiiiiebe Met





maaaaatze schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Tommy der liebt Met. Is schon das 2te mal min. das er sowas Postet^^



Harhar, jap, ich liebe Met. Vor paar Monaten hab ich auch mal nen Bild von hier gepostet glaub ich ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mittelalter freaks :/


----------



## CentaX (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 2900
2x Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 LED (ich weiß, nicht die besten, aber leise und schick)
2x Arctic Silver V 3,5g (die 12g hatten sie leider nicht^^)
75cm SATA Kabel (der aktuelle Standard- Kühler der 2900 Pro versperrt schon fast den obersten SATA Port... und länger ist das Kabel nicht -.- http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/1298/cqaixfkc_jpg.htm )

Alles per Nachname bestellt, bis auf die Lüfter alles sofort lieferbar, soll bald kommen^^
Kann dann auch meinen Erfahrungsbericht mit der 2900 Pro ''vollenden''^^


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Bang0o schrieb:


> mittelalter freaks :/


Jaahaaa  Gibt nix schöneres als Metal, Mittelalter und Met *gg*


----------



## Bang0o (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Jaahaaa  Gibt nix schöneres als Metal, Mittelalter und Met *gg*


doch das darf ich aber net posten


----------



## moddingfreaX (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Höhö hab mir eben über ebay.de Wicks illegale Red Energy Bonbons bestellt. Damit kannste locker die Nacht durchzocken


----------



## CentaX (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Höhö hab mir eben über ebay.de Wicks illegale Red Energy Bonbons bestellt. Damit kannste locker die Nacht durchzocken



Gebraucht?


----------



## Bang0o (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Gebraucht?


für bastler *g*


----------



## McZonk (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bischen Spielzeug: ne Zotac 98GTX


----------



## StellaNor (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aaaaah cool 
Mein Zeugs ist noch nicht hier, kommt wohl morgen oder den Tag darauf.


----------



## McZonk (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Aaaaah cool
> Mein Zeugs ist noch nicht hier, kommt wohl morgen oder den Tag darauf.



Das wird nen Spass!


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Höhö hab mir eben über ebay.de Wicks illegale Red Energy Bonbons bestellt. Damit kannste locker die Nacht durchzocken


 
Die gibts doch hier zu kaufen ?!? Oder ham die nen höheren Koffein-Anteil?

Also mir haben die absolut nicht geschmeckt...die ham nen Geschmack wie getrocknete Ko*ze


----------



## HeNrY (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da knall ich mir lieber ne Koffeintablette mit 500mg rein


----------



## maaaaatze (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne flasche Afri Cola auf ex geht auch  Sind ja nur 25mg pro 100ml. Reicht erstmal für den Anfang.


----------



## GoZoU (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Die gibts doch hier zu kaufen ?!? Oder ham die nen höheren Koffein-Anteil?
> 
> Also mir haben die absolut nicht geschmeckt...die ham nen Geschmack wie getrocknete Ko*ze








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## HeNrY (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So, gerade bei Thomann für ~300 Ocken bestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen wann es ankommt


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir ne 8800GTS geholt bei der alternate.de "Zack"-Aktion für 200, da ich meine GT für 200 verkaufen konnte


----------



## Dolceman (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir einen E8400 bestellt und 4096MB DDR2RAM G.Skill Kit PC1000 CL5


----------



## holzkreuz (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Kratzunterlage für meinen Bürostuhl

Der versaut mir meinen schönen Laminat hier


----------



## maaaaatze (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Packung Antibuitikum oder wie mans schreibt un schmerztabletten gegen meine Kiferhölenentzündung


----------



## HeNrY (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Antibiotikum


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Ne Packung Antibuitikum oder wie mans schreibt un schmerztabletten gegen meine *Kiferhölenentzündung*


Das MUSS ich korrigieren  

Kieferhöhlenentzündung  Das darf ich so als Zahntechniker nicht stehen lassen


----------



## maaaaatze (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Genau HeNrY  so schreibt man das zeugs. Und MalkavianChild85, dann mach mal was gegen meine Entzündung


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich bin Techniker, kein Arzt  Aber ich kann dir gerne helfen *Vorschlaghammer und Rohrzange hol*


----------



## GoZoU (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich bin Techniker, kein Arzt  Aber ich kann dir gerne helfen *Vorschlaghammer und Rohrzange hol*



Das hab ich auch hier, bin ich jetzt ebenfalls Zahntechniker? 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## El-Hanfo (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir Vista Home Premium 64Bit geholt ^^*4gbausnutzenkann*


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch hier, bin ich jetzt ebenfalls Zahntechniker?
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Wenn du weisst, was nen retromolares Dreieck ist und nen 16er in Wachs mit nem Le Cron modellieren kannst, dann ja


----------



## GoZoU (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wenn du weisst, was nen retromolares Dreieck ist und nen 16er in Wachs mit nem Le Cron modellieren kannst, dann ja



Was ist denn das retromolare Polster?^^ Ich hatte mal nen Modellierkurs in der Schule mit Knete und Modelliermasse, da hatten wir zwar keinen Le Cron sondern son ähnliches Teil, nur größer....hieß glaub ich Spachtel Meinste meine Kenntnisse sind ausreichend?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Maggats (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ichbinleise dämmset für lian li pc7


----------



## Oliver (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vor einiger Zeit Playstation 3 für 300 Euro und jetzt endlich Gran Turismo 5 Prologe. Fehlt nur noch der passende Monitor, dann kann ich endlich zocken


----------



## Mr_Duese (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern Nachmittag ein schönes neues Case 

Chieftec DX-01BD-U-OP
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...tec-DX-01BD-U-OP-schwarz-New-Version::86.html

*FroiFroi*

Hoffe es kommt noch vorm WE


----------



## GoZoU (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der Klassiker unter den Gehäusen, sehr solide Wahl .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Doc_Evil (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Coolermaster Centurion 5
Tagan 500W
Gigabyte EP35-DS3
Intel C2D E8200
4GB Geil Black Dragon
XFX 8800GTX
250GB Seagate
LG DVD Brenner

Nur nicht für mich!
Dafür wird sich heute Abend jemand freuen wenn ich dem das Ding zusammenbaue.


----------



## CentaX (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Neuen CSS Account, weil ich meinen alten bei eGay gekauft hab (so was empfehl ich euch nicht >.<) und der in Russland gekauft/aktiviert wurde und ichs jetzt nichtmehr spielen konnte^^
Gleich mal im PCGHX Clan ändern...


----------



## OMD (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gigabyte GA-EX38-DQ6

hab ich mir grad bestellt hoffe das geht besser als das maximus zum takten


----------



## McZonk (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

There it is 
ausführliche OC tests wenn ich Zeit habe. Habe sie nur kurz eingebaut und angetestet (837MHz GPU mit dev. VGPU)


----------



## memphis@Mg (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ OMD dafür droopt das teil aber böse! halte ich nicht viel von da ist mir sogar das p35-dq6 lieber!


----------



## Bang0o (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

n ukmpel hat sich heut ne neue 3870 gekauft nachdem 2 gecube  3870 den geist aufgegeben haben (1. nach 3 tagen 2. nach 3 monaten)
an dieser stelle möchte ich alle vor gecube warnen!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



holzkreuz schrieb:


> Ne Kratzunterlage für meinen Bürostuhl
> 
> Der versaut mir meinen schönen Laminat hier



Doch nicht etwa vom schwedischen Möbelhäuschen?


----------



## CentaX (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Von Gecube kauf ich eh nichts, wenn du den Kühler auf einer ihrer GraKas austauschen sind die meistens bestialisch laut (siehe X1950 Pro + XT AGP!)


----------



## Malkav85 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab gerade con Saturas (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben ) das AsRock gekauft, da ich meiner Freundin nen neuen PC basteln will


----------



## McZonk (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Bischen "Frisierkram" für ein paar Spielzeuge


----------



## memphis@Mg (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

chris................................. 

aber für welche karte?9800gtx UND? ? ?

freu ich mich schon auf pfingsten!


----------



## Janny (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

am Samstag stand dan endlich der Postbote mit meiner Jacke vor der Tür.


----------



## maaaaatze (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Cellshoks von memphis und WinXP 32Bit für meine eltern


----------



## Riezonator (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Cellshoks von memphis und WinXP 32Bit für meine eltern


 
haste dir bei Alternete heute geholt??? (das XP)


eine ICY Box für 2 HDDs
scheint nich so der hit zu sein hab da meine beiden 160er reingehauen


----------



## exxe (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250233049843


----------



## maaaaatze (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				Riezonator schrieb:
			
		

> haste dir bei Alternete heute geholt??? (das XP)



jop  für den preis noch gekauft. vllt wirds aber weiterverkauft und ich nehm mir vista 64bit und eltern bekommen meine XP Lizenz, auch SB. Haupsache die kommen von ihrem 98weg


----------



## Lee (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen wunderschönen C2D E8200  
leider ist mein Enermax Pro82+ 385W nicht gekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal sehen was mit dem Ding so geht 

MFG


----------



## CentaX (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nach dem vorzeitigem Ableben meiner 2900 Pro ne Powercolor HD3870 SCS3 (JA, die mit dem fetten Passivkühler!! Soll so kühler bleiben als mitm Original... auch ohne Lüfter drauf! )...
Mein Gott, wieder 150 für ne GraKa und dazu 15 Versand weil ich nicht lange mit dieser hässlichen Matrox vergammeln will -.-
Zur Hölle, nach 10min mit dem Ding tun mir meine Augen weh...


----------



## Overlocked (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich bin un im Besitz eines wunderschönen Sennheiser HD 515 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

3x neue 360er Radaitoren für eine neues Wasserkühlprojekt  Wird auch bald Bilder geben


----------



## OMD (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der8auer schrieb:


> 3x neue 360er Radaitoren für eine neues Wasserkühlprojekt  Wird auch bald Bilder geben



du hast doch schon 3 radiatoren bei dir im gehäuse? soviel mehr leistung bringen 3 neue doch auch nicht oder?

hab mir grad das asus rampage formula bestellt


----------



## GoZoU (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein neues Hardware-Heim




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild: Caseking.de)

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Doc_Evil (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern ein EP35-DS4 und 2*2GB 800er Crusial Basllistix dazu dann noch nen neuen LG Brenner. Müsste heute im Büro ankommen 

Vor ca 30 Minuten ein leckeres Steak&Cheese bei Subway!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Endlich ist es da, mein Enermax PRO82+ mit 385 Watt. Mal sehen wie es ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## GoZoU (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hardware für mein Hardware-Heim 

 Mainboard: Asus Maximus Formula
 Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
 Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce 8800 GTS 512
 Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F1 750GB
 Arbeitsspeicher: Mushkin 2*2GB PC2-8500
 CPU-Kühler: Thermalright IFX-14
 Netzteil: Corsair HX520W
 DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-S203P


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## mFuSE (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da, mein Enermax PRO82+ mit 385 Watt. Mal sehen wie es ist
> MFG




ahhhh neiiinnnn Ich hab hingesehen ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






... Berichte mal wie die Pro Serie ist ^^


----------



## Janny (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Hardware für mein Hardware-Heim
> 
> Mainboard: Asus Maximus Formula
> Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> ...



Oha soviel geld will ich auch haben, für das ganze zeug, mit Hardware-Heim


----------



## maaaaatze (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Multimeter, mal testen wie genau das ist.


----------



## Piy (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

so ich hab mir 6 (ja 6! ) t-shirts bestellt, und zwar folgende:


----------



## CentaX (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nicht gekauft, aber angekommen:
Das Lian Li Armorsuit P60, das ich in dem Lesertest bekommen hab 
*Werbung an*
Guckt mal hier:
Zu meinem Test
*Werbung aus*
^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



mFuSE schrieb:


> ahhhh neiiinnnn Ich hab hingesehen ......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bis jetztschlägt sich das Pro sehr gut.
Bericht folgt später  ich bin gerad nicht da wo mein PC ist 

MFG


----------



## mFuSE (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Bis jetztschlägt sich das Pro sehr gut.
> Bericht folgt später  ich bin gerad nicht da wo mein PC ist
> 
> MFG





Hast du denn noch andere *gute *NTs zum Vergleich?
Und damit meine ich nicht dein Enermax Liberty :p


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Juhu meine WaKü Teile sind da 
2x 360er Radiatoren,
3x Aerocool Streamliner
Einen Filter für meine WaKü, jede menge Anschlüsse, "etwas" Schlauch und Innovatek Protect




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir eine externe Radiatorbox  Bericht gibts in den kommenden Tagen.

mfg


----------



## hansi152 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wieso nur 2???
wolltest du nicht 3 kaufen?


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab ich auch  der andere ist nur schon montiert


----------



## hansi152 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wies grad in der PM stand: Du hast Geld wie heu!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Hast du denn noch andere *gute *NTs zum Vergleich?
> Und damit meine ich nicht dein Enermax Liberty :p



Ja ein Enermax Infiniti, ein Corsair HX620 und ein Tagan 330U01. Letzteres lass ich glaube ich weg, obwohls mal interessant ist zu sehen wie schlecht das mittlerweile ist 

Aja und das HX620 hatte weder von der Lautstärke noch von der Verarbeitung oder Effizienz eine Chance gegen das Infiniti.
Ich werd mir mal ne 8800GT, sowie noch 2,3 HDDs und meine Neonröhren einbauen um auf ordendliche Vebrauchswerte von ca. 250W zu kommen 
Möge der Beste gewinnen.

MFG


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen IFX-14, Schleifpapier und Metallpolitur


----------



## buzty (20. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x bremsklötze (shimano) für mein rad und die world in conlict collectors edition für 24,95 (5weniger als nur das spiel oO)


----------



## GoZoU (20. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Janny schrieb:


> Oha soviel geld will ich auch haben, für das ganze zeug, mit Hardware-Heim



Hab mich ja auch lange gedulden müssen. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass von zwei bestellten Maximus Formula gleich beide defekt sind .

Jetzt muss ich morgen zwei neue ordern

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## maaaaatze (20. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Mainbaords bestellt... oha.. übel.. vorallem wenn gleich beide Kaputt sind.


----------



## El-Hanfo (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir ein HPM-70 für mein geflashtes K750i von Amazon für 11(Versand drin) geholt.
Bei MM  muss man dafür 38 hinblättern


----------



## CentaX (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wenigstens hörst du mit Kopfhörern Musik aufm Handy 
Was kann man an dem Ding flashen? Dass es lauter ist?


----------



## maaaaatze (22. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kasten Bier, Schokolade, 3 Cheeser, 1 M, 0,5 Sprite... alles schon bisschen her... War ja heute letzte Prüfung


----------



## GoZoU (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zwei neue Maximus Formula -.-

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## maxwell (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Logitech VX Nano
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/3271&cl=de,de


----------



## heroe (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

C2D E8400
MSI P7N SLI Platinum
Coolermaster Hyper TX2
Scythe Mugen
Samsung DVD-Rom SH-D163B SATA
Samsung DVD-RW SH-S203D SATA
Linksys WAG 200G


----------



## Fifadoc (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Zwei neue Maximus Formula -.-
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



woooot? 
ein leidensgenosse ^^

Mein P9N SLI is grad das zweite mal wieder beim Händler, da auch das zweite kaputt ist.

neben diesem tollen Board, hab ich zuletzt quasi nen ganz neuen rechner gekauft, CPU, Ram, Graka, Board + Gehäuse mit WaKü.
Das sind so etwa die Anschaffungen der letzten 2 Monate ^^


----------



## CentaX (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@GoZoU: Wieso schickst du die nicht zurück? Dauert dir das zu lange?^^


----------



## GoZoU (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die sind zurück geschickt, aber wenn Mix-Computer meint mir gebrauchte Ware zu liefern, wo bei einem Mainboard schon die ATX-Blende und die CDs fehlen, WLP auf dem Sockel verteilt ist und die Teile dann auch noch defekt sind, sehe ich keinen Grund einen Kauf bei denen zu machen. Deswegen gingen die zurück und ich kaufe meine neuen Boards wo anders. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn ich die dafür belohnen würde 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## CentaX (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jo, gut, da würd ich den Krams auch zurückschicken


----------



## GoZoU (23. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hoffentlich kommen die beiden morgen, ich hab noch Assassins Creed zu Hause rumfliegen und mit meiner Ersatz-Krücke kann ich das nicht spielen -.-

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ReNeY (27. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein fast neues NT , und zwar das Thermaltake ProPower 460W, kostet im Geschäft so um die 80, ich habe es *neu* auf einem Flohmarkt für *6*, ja 6 erstanden....


----------



## Doc_Evil (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ReNeY schrieb:


> ein fast neues NT , und zwar das Thermaltake ProPower 460W, kostet im Geschäft so um die 80, ich habe es *neu* auf einem Flohmarkt für *6*, ja 6 erstanden....


Woohoo! Ein guter Deal!

Ich brauchte etwas um mich abzulenken und hab mir gerade ein neues Gehäuse gegönnt.
Morgen wird dann meine Hardware in ein "CM 690" umziehen.
Da brauch ich dann auch keinen Dremel oder eine Blechschere um die 8800GTX unterzubringen. 
Vielleicht mach ich auch Bilder.


----------



## buzty (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gtr² - erstmal wieder das ff-wheel auspacken


----------



## ugimen (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

habe mir heute morgen eine 8800gts für 149 gekauft bei alternate.
die haben ab und zu sehr gute ZACKZACK angebote auf zeitlich begrenzter basis.
neu kostet die bei alternate 189


----------



## maaaaatze (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich war in der Schule und hab es gesehn und Überlegt ob ich sie mir auch hole. Wäre nich auf einmal meinen Lehererin hinter mir gestanden und gefragt was ich schon wieder Kaufen will hätte ich sogar noch eine bekommen


----------



## Janny (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hm wasn?


----------



## maaaaatze (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja die 88GTS


----------



## buzty (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ja...da war ich in der schule, und als ich nach hause gekommen bin war se schon wech =/... hätte sie eig sie direkt für nen freund bestellt der sich nen neuen pc zusammenstellt...


----------



## ugimen (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

also ich hab sie für komplette 161,95 (inkl. versand dhl + nachnahme) bekommen.
ich mache aber erst am freitag den einbau.
dann rockt endlich wieder die bude( die spiele)
_________________________________________________
GTA IV rockt ...
seit 29.4.08 erschienen, um 6.02uhr hab ich sie geholt.
seit 6.27uhr des gleichen tages bin ich schon dran.
ich will 100% schafen in einer woche.
socialclub-rockstar/
gibt eine schöne prämie an alle die es schafen


----------



## Janny (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

E2140 und nen Alpine7 Pro


----------



## maaaaatze (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

bilder sagen mehr als 1000worte....

sorry... hatte nur handycam... aber man kanns anschauen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Huuuiii..
Zu welchem Anlass denn?


----------



## ugimen (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

"Das GTA IV Erschienen ist" ....


hihihihihihihihihi


----------



## devon (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab mir gerade ein Striker II Extreme mit schönem OCZ PC-12800 also DDR3-1600 gekauft mal sehn wies abgeht!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen e7200, einen Scythe S-Flex 1600RPM, und ein Thermalright LGA775 Bolt-Thru Kit.


----------



## Marbus16 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

- AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ G2 tray S.AM2 (von jOckel)
- AMD Sempron 3000+ S.754 (von MalkavianChild85)
- 2x 36GB SCSI Platten (von kmf)
- 2x Samsung SH-D162D (von Hardwareversand)


----------



## maaaaatze (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				$Lil Phil$ schrieb:
			
		

> Huuuiii..
> Zu welchem Anlass denn?




Anlass war Maibaumfest  Alles leer gewesen... gibt schöne bilder davon^^


----------



## Piy (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

habe gekauft: 4 t-shirts, neue vans, die neue cd von schandmaul: anderswelt


----------



## buzty (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

"anderswelt"...klingt iwie nach vincent raven


----------



## ReNeY (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

UT3


----------



## HamburgerJungs (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Lian Li Armorsuit P60
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 (650W)
Noctua NH-U12P


----------



## heroe (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich war heute morgen mal bei Friese IT. Sehr netter Mensch und gute Preise.


----------



## storf (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

endlich mal cod 2


----------



## Aerron (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe mir heute eine zweite XFX 8800 GTX  zugelegt und was soll ich sagen 

eine schlechte erwischt die eine läst sich bis 650/ 970 @stock übertackten und die neue   nur  bis 615/920  und siehe da ein pfeifkonzert im pc  das sind dann wohl die Spannungswandler der neuen Karte ! naja was sollst  sie laufen zusammen  erste sahne  halt nicht ganz so hoch getacktet!


gruß Aerron


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

oO meine g80-GTS macht die 720GPU..


----------



## hempels_sofa (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 gig RAM (2x1 gig)ausm mädchen markt für 19Euro pro stück. war zu faul in die stadt zu fahren (mmcomputer)


----------



## EGThunder (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1x Asus P5N-D 750i SLI
1x 4096MB A-DATA Extreme edt. Vitesta PC800 CL4 Kit

EG


----------



## Mehades76 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x Samsung Spinpoint F1 750 GB Festplatten


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1      94-721246 Cardreader, 3,5", intern, USB2.0
1      94-721355 PC-Fernbedienung, Infrarot, USB
1      94-350681 Schaltnetzteil FORTRON FSP135-60PF
10     94-270104 Knopfzelle CR2032
2      94-320300 Axiallüfter Papst 414, 24V-/42mA
3      94-721319 Micro SD Card 2GB
1      94-500415 Akkuschrauber, für 4 Mignon-Akkus
1      94-500631 Druckluft-Spritzpistole W-80B-G
2      94-860852 LED-Stirnlampe, 3 LED

Ne Sammelbestellung mit dem "der-ein-gedächnis-wie-ein-sieb-hat" MalkavianChild85 bei Pollin


----------



## ReNeY (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kingston 8 GB USB Stick


----------



## Masterwana (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

DVD Brenner LG GH-20NS SATA SD schwarz bulk
Miditower Sharkoon Revenge Economy schwarz
250GB 3,5" Samsung SpinPoint HD250HJ SATA2 7200rpm 8MB


----------



## Shady (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Phenom X4 9850
Asus M2N-VM (nich für den Phenom)
BeQuiet StraightPower 400W
2GiB OCZ DDR2-800

Hoffentlich sind die Sachen bald da...


----------



## exa (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

evtl ne wakü

-ek supreme
-ek gpu kühler 8800gtx
-480er radi blackice gt extreme mit loonies
-laing mit agb

und passende tüllen für alles...


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> evtl ne wakü
> 
> -ek supreme
> -ek gpu kühler 8800gtx
> ...



was heißt eventuell?

entweder du hasst sie dir gekauft, oder nicht?!


----------



## das_ICH (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

24" TFT und einen Q6700er im G0 Stepping...


----------



## Fifadoc (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gestern mein Asus Maximus Formula.
Heute is dazu meine Samsung SATA 500GB Pladde und 2GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066 gekommen.


----------



## exa (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ek supreme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ek gpu für 8800gtx 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die Laing DDC 12V pro mit AGB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der blackice gt extreme 480er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die passendenLüfter Yate Loon D12SL-12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passende tüllen für 13/16mm schlauch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bildquelle aller bilder: aquatuning.de

das einzige prob is jetz das ich noch nich weiß wohin mit dem monster radi, intern geht da garnix^^


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Miditower Sharkoon Revenge Economy schwarz



ist auch zeit geworden bei deinem "case" 

back to topic: also einmal die pcghx 2/08
und meine GF 5950 ultra sollte heute endlich kommen


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Öhm, exa, wir sind weder blind noch dumm.

Aber wenn du dich unklar ausdrückst, muss man natürlich nachfragen. Wenn man eventuell/vielleicht dranschreibt, ist man nämlich in diesem Thread falsch.

@Masterwana: Schmucke Kiste deine alte, warum hast das denn überhaupt getauscht?


----------



## exa (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

sorry, evtl war es weil es noch nich 100prozentig war, dass ich den zuschlag bekomme, und dann war es sicher und ich wolte euch das zeug noch mal zeigen..


----------



## devon (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir gerade noch ein Xigmatek HDT-S1283 mit nem Scythe S-Flex 1600 gekauft


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Noch schnell eine 2GB µSD mit Adapter auf SD, Pollin kommt nicht in die Hufe .


----------



## GoZoU (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zwei S-ATA-Kabel xD

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Masterwana (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PCGH-extended




Marbus16 schrieb:


> @Masterwana: Schmucke Kiste deine alte, warum hast das denn überhaupt getauscht?



Da kommt die alte Technik rein, damit meine Mutter nicht meinen Rechner zu müllt!


----------



## Risingphoenix (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*Diese Woche hab ich mir mal die beiden gegönnt 

Philips MMS460*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*HP W2207H*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Lee (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade eben dieses nette Teufelchen gekauft^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el barto (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nenne jetzt ein Cosmos S  mein eigen  endlich Platz für die Wakü!!!
Passt nur nicht unter den Schreibtisch


----------



## kmf (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab heute viel Geld ausgegeben - falsch - eigentlich nur irgendwie versprochen. 

Jedenfalls, ich hab heute eine Anzahlung für ein neues Fahrrad geleistet, das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in Titan/Black, jedoch mit speziellen Bremsscheiben und anderem Sattel. Sitz mich ja nicht auf jeden Mist. 

Mach demnächst dann auch noch ein paar Fotos im Mountainbike-Thread. 

/edit

Warum klappt das hier nicht mit dem Pic. In meinem Editor wirds richtig angezeigt.


----------



## potzblitz (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zwei Xbox360 HD-DVD-Player 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wenn net gerade fürn PC, dann fürs Auto^^


Ein KW 60/40 Sportfahrwerk für meinen Seat Ibiza GTI 16V.


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen HP Barebone




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Cam ist aber leider nach dem unteren Bild kaputtgegangen 

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn man zu jedem gekaufen Teil nen Bild postet?


----------



## der8auer (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

XFX MB N790 790i Ultra SLI + passendem DDR3 Speicher


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Marbus16: Was willste mit nem Barebone? 

Mein letzter Kauf:
Stalker von SeoP 
Mann, das Spiel fuckt zwar mittlerweile voll ab, aber Bock machts dennoch


----------



## Player007 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir letzte Woche gekauft: 

1. Xbox 360 Controller for Windows
2. AC S1 für meine X1950PRO
3. Sharkoon Rebel 9 Window Kit
4. Scythe Slip Stream 1900RPM

Bilder kommen noch 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der8auer schrieb:


> XFX MB N790 790i Ultra SLI + passendem DDR3 Speicher



was haste Dir den für einen Speicher geholt?


----------



## der8auer (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

OCZ DDR3 1600 7-7-7-20  Mein Budget lies nicht mehr zu


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> *@Marbus16: Was willste mit nem Barebone? *
> 
> Mein letzter Kauf:
> Stalker von SeoP
> Mann, das Spiel fuckt zwar mittlerweile voll ab, aber Bock machts dennoch



wohl wieder verkaufen solbalds komplett ist.

wie alle PCs hier. ich hab grade eine 0%-bock-auf-schrauben-phase. die kiste in meiner sig ist heute auch abgeraucht, genau wie 2 P3 Kisten gestern.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> wohl wieder verkaufen solbalds komplett ist.
> 
> wie alle PCs hier. ich hab grade eine 0%-bock-auf-schrauben-phase. die kiste in meiner sig ist heute auch abgeraucht, genau wie 2 P3 Kisten gestern.



 Bad Luck?


----------



## lordofthe1337 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Pro Gamer edition
Scythe Kama Connect
Samsung HD250LJ


----------



## McZonk (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Feine Sachen - Dazu dann bald mehr. Erster Teil kommt morgen an


----------



## maaaaatze (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			
				McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> Feine Sachen - Dazu dann bald mehr. Erster Teil kommt morgen an



Ich kenn ein Teil der "Feine Sachen"  und die sin echt sehr fein^^

Hab mich Heute Mittag (18Uhr - fühlte sich an wie 12 Uhr  ) auch mal gut eingedeckt. Und zwar gab es:

*Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2

**42 Degrees wire sleeve schwarz 12mm

**Nanoxia FX12-1250 120mm

**Blackwire Meterware

**Scythe Kama PWM 92mm

**Zalman Fan Mate 2

*Und noch was für mein Bruder und Freunde. Wenn alles da ist mach ich n Bild. Bestellwert ca. 120 mit Versand


----------



## lordofthe1337 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

heute nochmal zwei  *Nanoxia FX12-1250 120mm im Pc-Laden um die Ecke *gekauft und auf den Accelero S1 gekabelbindert


----------



## exa (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

so, um mal was ordentliches zu posten *schleim*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

lol nerd


----------



## Maggats (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mediacenter fernbedienung und s-video kabel bei pearl und einen dvd brenner hier im forum


----------



## Bang0o (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grossbestellung angekommen: 
-Sony Ericsson P1i
-Scythe Mugen
-OCZ Platinum 2GB
-eigentlich Xlience VGA Ram Kühler aber die Deppen von www.hoh.de - Home of Hardware haben nen Northbridge Kühler reingetan 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir ziemlich viel gegönnt 

Erstmal die 8800GT von Elitegroup mit Accelero S1, ein Noctua NH-U12P, einen Pentium E2180 und ein MSI P35 Neo2-FR (I/O-Platte fehlt )


----------



## GoZoU (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Na dann hoffe ich für dich, dass die eine erwischt hast die nicht pfeift 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Guter Kauf des Board 
Kennst dich mit den Strap-Jumpern aus?


----------



## maaaaatze (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wie könnt ihr heut einkaufen? Is heute nich Nationaler Feiertag? Weil ich warte hier aufn Paket -.-

EDIT: Nein sind sogar 2 Pakete -.-


----------



## Bang0o (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr heut einkaufen? Is heute nich Nationaler Feiertag? Weil ich warte hier aufn Paket -.-
> 
> EDIT: Nein sind sogar 2 Pakete -.-


pwned by feiertag im westland


----------



## exa (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Bang0o schrieb:


> lol nerd



na aber sicher doch, oder bin ich hier im falschen forum???^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr heut einkaufen? Is heute nich Nationaler Feiertag?



Hab das Paket schon seit vorgestern, nur ich kannte den Thread nicht 

Eingebaut wird heute.

@GoZoU: Die GraKa?

@$Lil Phil$: Ja, das wird schon klappen.


----------



## GoZoU (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja die Graka....zwei Freunde von mir haben die auch. Eine pfeift, die andere nicht.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mhm, muss ich heute Abend mal gucken. Ich hoffe natürlich nicht.


----------



## Las_Bushus (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

das hier hab ich gerade bestellt:

1 x Black Ice Xtreme II (2x120mm)
3 x 120mm Nanoxia FX12-1250 (bulk)
1 x Abstandshalter schwarz 34mm (4 Stück) M4 (für BlackIce)
4 x Revoltec 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Adapterkabel
1 x Nanoxia Shock Absorbers 8 Stück
1 x Kaltlicht Kathoden UV 2x 10cm


----------



## GoZoU (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 x Watercool DDC-Case Laing Aufsatz       
1 x Aquacomputer poweradjust USB Version LT für Laing DDC     
1 x Swiftech MCR320 360mm Radiator     
1 x Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T 
1 x Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz Entkopplungsset 4 Puffer

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich für dich, dass die eine erwischt hast die nicht pfeift



Hab Glück gehabt. GraKa ist in 2D/3D flüsterleise!


----------



## Marbus16 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mac Jeans für nen fuffi


----------



## CentaX (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

50 für ne Jeans? Mein Rekord ist 32


----------



## Marbus16 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

die sollt eigentlich 75 kosten. ^^

"hmm is doch recht viel"
"jop, bin ja auch nur azubi"
"machen wir 50?"
"hört sich gut an "


----------



## das_ICH (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

T-Home Paket inkl. VDSL


----------



## Marbus16 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich bestell mir grad die "Flat Deluxe" von kabel deutschland 

und morgen gibts ne ladung rams - 8GB mindestens


----------



## HeNrY (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zählt ein Handyvertrag auch als gekauft? 
Ist nen O2 Vertrag ohne Handy mit 100 Freiminuten + 100 FreiSMS + 200MB - 20/Monat


----------



## RomeoJ (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hmm..gekauft..ich habe eine ReptorX gekauft und warte sehnsüchtig auf die Lieferung....

Nächste Woche ist Liefertermin...riesen..freu...


----------



## Aribarambo (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein samsung sgh-e590. sau klein und kann trotzdem alles


----------



## Marbus16 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

- 2 küchenstühle
- chefsessel
- sofa
- schrank

für 268


----------



## Taigao (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 mal : Asus P5K PRO

1 mal : Intel Quad Core Q6600

So nacher erstmal einbauen und bisl unter der Wakü an der OC Schraube drehen 8) 

Gruß euer Tai


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Döner. Etwas Jogurtsoße, scharf und extra Fleisch 

Und jetzt mal zum ernsten "Geschäft" zurück. Ein DVD-Brenner - endlich mit SATA und in silber. *Pioneer DVR-215DSV.*


----------



## CentaX (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Boah, ich muss den Thread hier mal meinen Eltern schicken, was ihr euch so alles kauft 
Bei mir sind bald neue Lüfter dran... Siehe unten.
Die Yate Loon aus altuellen dem Caseking- Angebot der PCGH wären schon was, allerdings will ich die blau beleuchteten und das mindestens 4x (3x Front im Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P60 und halt einmal CPU), besser 6x, dann hätt ich noch welche in Reserve wenn einer kaputt geht und könnt noch einen auf die GraKa schnallen...

Mal ein wenig OT:
Ich hasse Sommer. Externe HDD ist auf 45° obwohl sie seit Stunden aus ist (nach 3 min ohne Zugriff wird sie halt ausgeschaltet, Gehäuse läuft weiter) und der Lüfter vorn die ganze Zeit auf low läuft (sonst ist der AUS und die HDD läuft nur auf ~38°)
Prozessor war schon nach ein paar Sekunden Prime95 auf 66°, jetzt maximal auf 70°... Der alte, stärkere Nanoxia ist kaputtgegangen und der Sharkoon Silent Eagle macht nur 1000 UPM -.-
Echt schlimm sowas, ich takte den E4500 jetzt mal runter... -.- Von 3 auf 2,66 ghz oder so...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@CentaX:
Ich sag nur:
Moers - 18°C - Bewölkt - Der E6420 von André rennt wie 'ne Eins


----------



## m4h (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gabriel burns - zwei horizonte (cd)

sonst irgendwie leider nix in den letzen tagen...


----------



## CentaX (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@<--@ndré-->:
Ich sag nur:
Berlin - Maximal 32° angesagt, draußen 27,7°, drinnen 27,7° - Keine Wolke - Nochn Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaaaa, der Lüfter ist mit Draht an den Laufwerksschächten und dem CPU- Lüfter befestigt 
Der RAM wurd mir sowieso schon immer zu heiß^^
BTW: Das Gehäuse hat vorn 3 Lüfter, oben ein 140'er, hinten noch ein 120'er aber verdammt, es wurde zu heiß xD


----------



## darksplinter (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Pyckungen Kaugummis


----------



## Marbus16 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

grad 2x2x1GB DDR2-800 MDT Kits gekauft, ich halts nicht mehr aus so lange ohne schnellen rechner :x


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einmal:

 EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES 150 Rev.2
 EK Water Blocks EK-ANTI-Cyclon
 Thermosensor G1/4


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PC-Technisch:
1 x LG-DVD Laufwerk
2 x 250GB Platten von WD
4 x Scythe Lüfter
1 x Chieftec Gehäuse (leider ne Reklamation wegen defekter Türe)

Wenns nicht den PC betrifft:
Was zum knabbern auf dem Rückweg vom Briefkasten (dem Bäcker sei Dank)


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

schon längers her:

Mushkin XP3-14400 CL8-8-7-20

und nen feines
Asus P5E64 WS Evolution


----------



## Lee (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

w00t? Asus, blaue Kühler? Noch nie gesehen


----------



## Marbus16 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> w00t? Asus, blaue Kühler? Noch nie gesehen



ich auch noch nich...

meine MDTs sind versendet worden


----------



## holzkreuz (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x 2,5l Mattschwarz Lack 

Zum lacken meines Autos


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> ich auch noch nich...



Ja, ist ein eher ausgefalleneres Board von Asus - Geht aber irre gut. Bin voll und Ganz zufrieden.
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch _Freizeit_ bestellen um es richtig auszureizen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Eintrittskarte ins Freibad und a poor Wiener


----------



## Marbus16 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein eher ausgefalleneres Board von Asus - Geht aber irre gut. Bin voll und Ganz zufrieden.
> Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch _Freizeit_ bestellen um es richtig auszureizen



hmm, habe gehört, dass es bei _gott_ gibt, der preis war glaube ich die freundin...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Boar, das MoBo ist wirklich


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> hmm, habe gehört, dass es bei _gott_ gibt, der preis war glaube ich die freundin...



 Wenns nur immer dadran hängen würde 

Wer nochn paar erste Impressionen haben will, schaut hier rein. (Sind aber nur fixe Snapshots, bevors schnell wieder zum Studieren an die Uni ging )


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

heute früh angekommen:

Thermalright Ultra - 120 eXtreme
2 Nanoxia FX12 (1250 rpm)
12 g Arctic Silver WLP
Asrock 4Core Dual Sata 2
Pentium Dualcore e2200


----------



## RomeoJ (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe gerade eine P4 2,6Ghz gekauft und jetzt gerade noch ein passendes Board...weil meines doch kaput ist...

und ich hoffe das bald meine Ultra,SpintpointF1 und ReptorX ankommt...


----------



## Fabian (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wieso kaufst du denn einen P4?
Da gibts für den preis doch auch dual-cores die besser sind


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fabian schrieb:


> wieso kaufst du denn einen P4?
> Da gibts für den preis doch auch dual-cores die besser sind



fall 1.
  versuch nen dualcore fürn s.478 aufzutreiben

fall 2.
  man will größtmögliche kompatibilität - mein P4 531 lief auf quasi jedem 775-Mobo.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Selbst ein AMD Phenom ist besser als P4 (wenn auch nur knapp )

Gekauft:
- Chasing Time: The Bedlam Sessions (DVD+CD) - Musik


----------



## Lee (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> jetzt gerade noch ein passendes Board...weil meines doch kaput ist...




Naja wenn er sich noch ein Board dazu gekauft hast, ich weiß nicht


----------



## RomeoJ (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nunja..ich muss sagen,das ich ein Medion PC vom Kollege hatte und den dann  ausgeschlachtet habe.

Da sah es auch nur so aus, das ich eine CPU für den Sockel 478 bräucht. Und nichts wie hinne ich suchte und fand eine super günstige CPU...

Ich heute eingebaut und es passierte gar nichts. Naja, da habe ich nicht lange gefackelt, weil ich alles erdenkliche ausprobiert habe aber der IDE Anschluss an dem Medio Board war defekt. Nun musste natürlich ein neues Board her.

Deshalb habe ich mir erst eine CPU udn dann ein MB gekauft...was aber nichts chlimm ist, denn es ist der 1 Rechner für meinen Sohnemann ( 7 Jahre) und er soll sich in die Materie *Computer* langsam reinLESEN...

Und die beiden Sachen sind so spotisch günstig, das es (denke ich mal) reicht für sein "ERSTEN Personal Computer"

Es muss ja immer noch Steigerungen geben..

Deshalb bin ich ja Froh das es in diesem Forum den Kauf/Verkauf Thread gibt....ich hasse nämlich eBay...


das ist die Erklärung warum kein C2D(ala 775) oder warum MB und CPU....


greetz

RomeoJ


----------



## Lee (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und ich dachte schon da hat jemand einen an der Waffel und tauscht nen C2D gegen nen P4   (Joke)


----------



## MESeidel (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon da hat jemand einen an der Waffel und tauscht nen C2D gegen nen P4   (Joke)



Ich kann's langsam nicht mehr hören.
der Pentium 4 war nicht soooo schlecht.

Ich hatte einen @ 2000 stock.
Der war in einigen Programmen schneller als ein Athlon @ 2000 (!!!)
Sicher ich rede nicht von Spielen.
Deshalb ist hier evtl. der falsche Ort um das zu diskutieren.

Ich will nur sagen der P4 war nicht so schlecht.
Abseits der reinen Leistung/MHz hat der P4 einige SSE Befehle, Stromspar-Techniken und HT (was seiner Zeit wirklich voraus war) marktreif gemacht.
Nur weil Intel mit dem Core 2 einen Hit gelandet hat, glauben jetzt einige den P4 nieder machen zu müssen.

Man sollte auch bedenken dass manche den P4 auf 6-8 GHz OCed haben.
Mit heutigen Fertigungstechniken wäre die Netburst Architektur auch noch eben würdig mit den AMD Modellen...




@Topic
letzter Kauf: Xeon Magnet zufällig bei ebay gefunden ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

lool...das man deshalb diskutieren kann....hehe..

Ich nehme mal an, das der P4 vollkommen reicht für meinen Sohn....

Und wenn ich mir überlege das mein Schwippschwager auch ein S 478 CPU (3Ghz)hat mit dieser virtuellen C2D Technik .. und sein Rechner rennt wie Hölle mit der ICE 3850 AGP...

Dann denke ich mir, mein Sohn wird ja wohl mit dem P4, 7600GT und 2 gig Ram bissel Office (I-Net) und Fussball spielen können....

Das das für die Leute die hier sind, eine "larme" Schnecke ist...dat weiss ja wohl jeder...aber nicht mein 7 Jähriger Sohnemann...alos noch nicht zumindestens..


Back to Topic://

Ich habe gerade Brötchen und Mett gekauft...*fg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wobei ein etwas neuerer auch weniger Verbrauch hat.
Ich hätte ja 'nen QX9650 genommen und zum stormsparen die 3 anderen Kerne abgeschaltet und den einen überbleibenden auf 1GHz untertaktet. 

BTT:
Ein Schalke-Quartett, damit meine kleine Cousine richtig gut aufwächst


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wobei ein etwas neuerer auch weniger Verbrauch hat.
> Ich hätte ja 'nen QX9650 genommen und zum stormsparen die 3 anderen Kerne abgeschaltet und den einen überbleibenden auf 1GHz untertaktet.
> 
> BTT:
> Ein Schalke-Quartett, damit meine kleine Cousine richtig gut aufwächst



lool.....jepp das nenne ich ja eine genialem IDE..aber der QX9770 habe ich geholt...*fg...

und ein Schalke Quartett ist ja mal richtig genial..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lool......
wir müssen ja zusammenhalten...


----------



## buzty (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein schalke-quartett  
die arme

|||BVB|||

jedem das seine, aber ich bin halt borusse...^^


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir ein Audi A3 gekauft


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sehr schönes Auto (S04+Audi ftw )

Ich könnte jetzt ein normaler Mensch sein und nach Preis, Austattung und Zustand fragen.

Aber ich will mal Mann sein:
*Wie viel PS?*


----------



## maaaaatze (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein LKW -> essbar nicht das fahrzeug^^


----------



## buzty (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

was ist ein essbarer lkw?


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Auto (S04+Audi ftw )
> 
> Ich könnte jetzt ein normaler Mensch sein und nach Preis, Austattung und Zustand fragen.
> 
> ...





noch 102 PS  aber ich habe vor für den nächsten Sommer mir Hammer Geile Chrom Felgen zu Kaufen und Chip Tuning von fach machen zu lassen, dann habe ich in etwa ca 130 PS 

Ich habe 6 Airbags, Perlefekt (Lack), Klima Automatik, ESP, ABS, 4 Winterreifen, Elektrische Fenster Heber, hallt eben nur das nötigste, das Auto ist so schon Teuer genug obwohl ich sagen muss das er im Unterhalt nur 5  Teurer ist als mein Alter Fiesta


----------



## maaaaatze (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				buzty schrieb:
			
		

> was ist ein essbarer lkw?



dat issn leber/fleisch käse weck


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> dat issn leber/fleisch käse weck





Und ich hab schon gegooglet was das Zeug hält.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> noch 102 PS  aber ich habe vor für den nächsten Sommer mir [...] Chip Tuning von fach machen zu lassen, dann habe ich in etwa ca 130 PS



Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das lohnt. Die 1.6er Maschine ist eh schon sehr träge. Und durch Chiptuning wird sich das Drehmoment im unteren und mittleren Drehzahlbereich nicht sehr erhöhen (du kommst wahrscheinlich auf max 160-165 Nm max Drehmoment, Basis sind 148 Nm). Sauger sind da relativ begrenzt was Leistungsteigerungen durch Chip angeht. Ich bin den A3 1.4 TFSI gefahren mit 200 Nm von 1500-3800 RPM und 125 PS und fande den Motor ziemlich schwach. Nicht falsch verstehen für einen 1.4er war das Gefühl super. Was ich dir eigentlich sagen will: du wirst selbst mit 130 PS nicht an die Fahrleistung eines 1.4 TFSI herankommen und von der Leistungsteigerung wirst du zwar etwas merken aber dolle wirds auch nicht sein.

@ Topic 
schon etwas her: einen Celeron S 420, eine XFX 7900GS 600M XXX, einen Accelero S1 und 2 Xilence 1200mm Lüfter 
Bilder folgen später.

MFG


----------



## maaaaatze (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				Rain_in_may84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Topic
> schon etwas her: einen Celeron S 420, eine XFX 7900GS 600M XXX, einen Accelero S1 und *2 Xilence 1200mm Lüfter*
> Bilder folgen später.
> 
> MFG




die dicken dinger will ich sehen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1200mm?
Da ist ja selbst mein Monitor kleiner 

Stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor


----------



## RomeoJ (6. Juni 2008)

riesen Propeller....

Ich ahbe mri gerade Würstchen/ Rippchen und Kiste Bier gekauft für Morgen EM...

Deutschland vs Polen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das lohnt. Die 1.6er Maschine ist eh schon sehr träge. Und durch Chiptuning wird sich das Drehmoment im unteren und mittleren Drehzahlbereich nicht sehr erhöhen (du kommst wahrscheinlich auf max 160-165 Nm max Drehmoment, Basis sind 148 Nm). Sauger sind da relativ begrenzt was Leistungsteigerungen durch Chip angeht. Ich bin den A3 1.4 TFSI gefahren mit 200 Nm von 1500-3800 RPM und 125 PS und fande den Motor ziemlich schwach. Nicht falsch verstehen für einen 1.4er war das Gefühl super. Was ich dir eigentlich sagen will: du wirst selbst mit 130 PS nicht an die Fahrleistung eines 1.4 TFSI herankommen und von der Leistungsteigerung wirst du zwar etwas merken aber dolle wirds auch nicht sein.
> 
> @ Topic
> schon etwas her: einen Celeron S 420, eine XFX 7900GS 600M XXX, einen Accelero S1 und 2 Xilence 1200mm Lüfter
> ...







Du scheinst dich gut aus zu kennen . Das hört sich schon mal schlecht an aber ich habe auch keine Wunder erwartet von 30 PS mehr, aber er könnte durch das Chip Tuning doch weniger Sprit verbrauchen ?! 

Wenn ich das von Fachmann machen lasse sollte es ca 500  kosten, ich überlege es mir noch mal, bis Sommer 09 ist es ja noch weit


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich gut aus zu kennen . Das hört sich schon mal schlecht an aber ich habe auch keine Wunder erwartet von 30 PS mehr, aber er könnte durch das Chip Tuning doch weniger Sprit verbrauchen ?!



Naja ich bin in den letzten paar Wochen mal mit ein paar Audis gefahren. Den 1.4 TFSI (A3), den 1.8 TFSI (A3) und den 1.9 TDI mit 130 PS (A4). Meine Eltern sind noch mit einen 1.6er hinter mir her gefahren als ich mit den 1.8er gefahren bin. Die haben Ortsausgang kein Land gesehen 
Vom Spaßfaktor ist der 1.8er vorm TDI und der 1.4er ist Schlußlicht. Meine Ma hat aber gesagt, dass der 1.6er im Gegensatz zum 1.4 TFSI sehr träge ist.
Den fehlt halt die Aufladung. 
Bei Saugern kann man das Drehmoment nicht so einfach steigern wie bei Turbos. Ich kenn jetzt nicht genau die Drehmomentkurve von den Chiptuning aber ich denke, dass im unteren und mittleren Drehzahlbereich das Drehmoment nicht sehr stark ansteigt -> im besagten Bereich gibts dadurch kaum Leistungserhöhung. Im oberen Drehzahlband wird sicherlich das Drehmoment wesentlich höher, das merkst du dann am ehesten. Aber wann fährt man schon oft 4000 RPM+? Im Sprintvermögen (0-100 usw) und Hochdrehzahlfahrten wird dir das Chiptuning sicherlich ordendlich was bringen aber im Alltagsbetrieb wirst sicherlich nicht viel merken.
Wegen dem Mehrverbrauch, es kommt auf die Steigerung im unteren Drehzahlband an (so bis 2000 RPM) wenn dort das Drehmoment erhöht wurde, dann kannst du eher schalten, weil dann im nächsten Gang mehr Leistung zur Verfügung steht und kannst somit Sprit sparen.

@ Topic
hier meine Käufe der Accelero S1 mit den Xilence Lüfter schon auf die 7900GS gebaut. Den Celeron habe ich an die GraKa angelehnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und hier mein 1200mm Lüfter  Man hier kann man sich nichteinmal verschreiben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wenn der Lüfter so groß ist wie die Grafikkarte und der Lüfter genauso groß ist wie das Fahrrad, heißt das im Umkehrschluß, dass die GraKa gleich groß wie das Fahrrad ist


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> - Fullquote entfernt -


 



Mal ne Blöde Frage, kann man den Sauger nicht Frisieren  ? So das er Mehr Saugt  ?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Mal ne Blöde Frage, kann man den Sauger nicht Frisieren  ? So das er Mehr Saugt  ?



Jo das geht aber das Drehmoment wird dadurch nicht viel höher. Die Leistung des Motors berechnet sich aus Drehmoment mal Drehzahl ins Quadrat. Somit kannst du dir vorstellen, dass ein Motor der bei 1800 RPM 200 Nm hat sich wesentlich besser anfühlt als ein Motor der 100 Nm bei 1800 RPM hat, weil bei der Drehzahl geht beschleunigt das Auto mit den höheren Drehmoment schneller.
Für einen Sauger stellt das Maximum etwas über 100 Nm pro Liter Hubraum dar, zudem liegt das bei saugern recht spät (2500-4000 RPM ) an. Bei Turbos sind 140-150 Nm pro Liter bei 1600-2200 RPM die Regel. Die neuen TFSI Motoren halten auch das Drehmoment bis ca. 4000 Umdrehungen konstant auf einen Niveau. Es fühlt sich dann so an wie ein Diesel nur besser, der Bums ist fast der Gleiche nur fällt dann das Drehmoment und damit die Leistung nicht schon bei 2500-3000 RPM stark ab. Somit kann man die Dinger schön bis 5000 Drehen ohne dass sie groß an Kraft verlieren. 
Wenn man Sauger tuned kann man das Drehmoment nur etwas meist steigern, der Fahrzeug fühlt sich dann auch in den Drehzahlbereichen nicht viel sportlicher an. Allerdings wird bei Saug-Tuning oft die Drehzahl angehoben, was zu einen deutlichen Leistungsplus führt. Sachen wie Auspuffanlage, Sportluftfilter, Hubraumvergößerung usw. bringen neben den Chippen auch etwas. Das ist aber von sehr vielen Sachen abhängig, wieviel es wirklich bringt.

MFG


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> - Fullquote entfernt -


 



Ok Thx für die Info


----------



## Riezonator (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein neues zuhause für mein Notebook^^

.: PC STORE AND MORE - NOTE Logitech Notebook Rucksack Kinetik Mobile Backpack :.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

HL2: Epi Pack


----------



## heroe (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir jetzt doch endlich ein X38-Board gegönnt (Asus P5E) und bei der Gelegenheit werde ich meinem Bastelwahn neue Grenzen aufzeigen. Wer mich kennt, der weiß was mit Kühler und Lüfter passieren wird.... 

hoffentlich gehts auch gut....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

kupfer vernickeln lassen, vorher kommts nicht ins case!


----------



## heroe (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Neenee, der ist schön schwarz, da passt der prima in meinen K7 - Nvidiastyle. 

Edith meint, Du meinst wohl die HT des Mobos.....

Mal sehen, vielleicht bleibt ja noch Geld für Thermalright-Kühler über?


----------



## Janny (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Kommode von Ikea (malm) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die wird bei mir im Dorf produziert 
Mein Vater arbeitet da


----------



## Janny (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Na wenn das so ist. Will mir noch eine davon kaufen, machter mir die Billiger?


----------



## Sebastian84 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne overclocking Mieze, ähh das Ding da drunter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## igoroff (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen dell Vostro Laptop aka Arbeitstier:

15'' 1440 x 900 non glare
C2D T8100 45 nm 2,1 ghz
4 GB Ram
320 GB Festplatte
GF 8400 GS
Next-Gen-Wifi, Bluetooth und den ganzen anderen Schnickschnack

macht 850  incl. im moment der beste Preis den man für die verbaute Hardware bekommt


----------



## The_Rock (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade noch rechtzeitig zur EM: Nen Panasonic 42" Plasma-TV. Die EM im HD-Format macht so viel mehr Spaß


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



The_Rock schrieb:


> Gerade noch rechtzeitig zur EM: Nen Panasonic 42" Plasma-TV. Die EM im HD-Format macht so viel mehr Spaß



Nur das Fussball leider nicht in HD übertragen wird...*heul*

Topic://

Brötchen und Mett....für gemütliches Sonntagsfrühstück..


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Die wird bei mir im Dorf produziert
> Mein Vater arbeitet da



krieg ich 2 ab? 

und vllt. auch nen paar Lack?


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Sebastian84 schrieb:


> ne overclocking Mieze, ähh das Ding da drunter
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist das nicht das brett mit den 10 PCI Slots?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist das ein Insiderwitz oder bin ich einfach zu doof? 

Hier...
Das Board, ne?
Alleine wenn ich den Preis schon sehe...


----------



## maaaaatze (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				Marbus16 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das nicht das brett mit den 10 PCI Slots?



Ne, das is das X48 von Foxconn wo man gleich den Dice/LN2 Container auf die NB machen kann oder die CPU Spannung auf 2,4 Volt. Einfach ein Extremes OC Board.

E: war wohl einer schneller *zuandreschiel*


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> krieg ich 2 ab?
> 
> und vllt. auch nen paar Lack?



Ne, kann man nix machen


----------



## The_Rock (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Nur das Fussball leider nicht in HD übertragen wird...*heul*



In Deutschland vielleicht nicht! (welch Schande für so ein Land!  )

Als ich gestern kurz von Orf HD auf ZDF geschaltet hab, hab ich fast nen Herzinfarkt gekriegt. Einfach grausig so ein "stinknormales" SD-Signal!  

Nur das Spiel Österreich - Deutschland werd ich mir nicht auf Orf anschauen. Da wird der Kommentator kaum für Deutschland sein 

BTT: Jeweils ne Packung Chips, Erdnüsse und Flips, und jede Menge Bier. Heut muss ich meinen beiden Lieblingsmannschaften (Kroatien + Deutschland) die Daumen drücken. Marathon-Fußball ftw


----------



## holzkreuz (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Toastbrot
Butter
Brötchen
Brot
Bananen
Milch
Joghurts

Damit mein Kühlschrank nicht mehr so leer aussieht


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vorhin gekauft: ein Dürüm, Peffermiztee, billig M&m´s und eine Packung Kochschinken  

Und Gestern gekauft: 
Ein Enermax Vostok ECA3120 weiß/silber Gehäuse und eine Aerocool Easywatch Slotblende in Silber (mit 3 Temperaturfühlern und 3 RPM Anzeigen für Lüfter).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG

Edit:


<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wenn der Lüfter so groß ist wie die Grafikkarte und der Lüfter genauso groß ist wie das Fahrrad, heißt das im Umkehrschluß, dass die GraKa gleich groß wie das Fahrrad ist



Genau stimmt  sie ist monströs und passt in keinen PC der Welt, ich lager sie deßhalb auf den Balkon


----------



## Lee (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das Case ist aber mal lecker


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Auch wenn das nicht unbedingt passt: Wasserkühlung fürs Extreme
Nur mal so nebenbei für alle Verrückten!

Und jetzt btt:
*bequiet! Dark Power Pro P7 450W*


----------



## Brzeczek (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Auch wenn das nicht unbedingt passt: Wasserkühlung fürs Extreme
> Nur mal so nebenbei für alle Verrückten!
> 
> Und jetzt btt:
> *bequiet! Dark Power Pro P7 450W*





der typ ist crass  ich hätte es auch gemacht wenn ich es dürfte.....


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich müsste erstmal die 3 Nachbarn unter mir fragen ob die was dagegen hätten. 

Aber die Temperaturen auf den Screens sprechen für sich. 

btt:
*bequiet! Dark Pow*..........ach ne, hat ich oben ja schon geschrieben. kleiner Scherz


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Auch wenn das nicht unbedingt passt: Wasserkühlung fürs Extreme
> Nur mal so nebenbei für alle Verrückten!
> 
> Und jetzt btt:
> *bequiet! Dark Power Pro P7 450W*



du hast noch nichts extremes gesehen!!!

ich hab schon berichte gesehen wo leute ein 30 liter fass im keller stehen hatten, und die krönung war einer, der sich ne Laing D5 Industiepumpe geholt hat (das ding hatte so viel druck, das ihm sien Mainboard vibriert is, solange es neben dem PC stand...) und nen Waterchiller für 790 Watt dazu, und das dann im Keller postiert hat...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Das Case ist aber mal lecker



Jo das fand ich auch deßhalb hab ichs ja geholt hab mir aber vorher noch ein paar Informationen Zwecks Verarbeitung usw. eingeholt. Hätte es da nicht gestimmt hät ichs nicht genommen. Und für unter 45 ist sogar die Verarbeitung und die Ausstattung i.O.

MFG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> du hast noch nichts extremes gesehen!!!



Für mich ist alles "extreme" was vom normalen 0815-Volk abweicht.


----------



## wheeler (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

leider ohne bild:
samsung spinpoint T166HD501LJ


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Externe USB 2.0 Festplatte  von TrekStore mit 750 GB für 111


----------



## exa (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich vertrau denen ja nich so, da bau ich lieber selbst zusammen...


----------



## moddingfreaX (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Letzte Woche gekauft:
Ne neue Shisha 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maaaaatze (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sieht gut aus.... wirds bei mir au bald mal wieder geben


----------



## Marbus16 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@wheeler: wie landg die wohl halten wird. 

naja, ich kauf mir keine samsung platten mehr, 3 von 2 platten in einem jahr defekt (1x defekt, dann eine neue bekommen, und jetzt ist die 2te von den beiden auch hin).


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4
=> sollte bald verschickt werden.

Den Kühler hab ich nich extra erwähnt, weil er schon vor ein paar Tagen (letzte woche) angekommen ist.


----------



## Lee (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Kreisverkehr
Schreib bitte umbedingt was dazu wie hoch du den Quaddi kriegst. Ich liebäugle auch schon mit dem


----------



## Lee (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ach und nochwas, ich habe mir gerade ein neues Fahrrad gekauft


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kit 2x2048MB G.Skill DDR2 1000MHz CL5 retail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mahlzeit...habe mir gerade ein 22" LCD gekauft....

ASUS.Limited.Warranty


Damit meine Ultra auch mal zeigen kann was sie kann udn für 24" hat meine Kohle nicht gereicht (ausserdem sitze ich ja nur 50cm entfernt)....


----------



## AMDSempron (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

jenes:
LED 5mm blau 7.200mcd - 50 St


----------



## CentaX (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...habe mir gerade ein 22" LCD gekauft....
> 
> ASUS.Limited.Warranty
> 
> ...



Wirst nicht enttäuscht sein, ich hab den auch


----------



## RomeoJ (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Danke....bin ich momentan nicht...

Habe gerade Grid angespielt...das ja ml ein Himmelunterschied zu 19" gaming...genial...

Hast mal benchmark mit 1680x1050 gemacht ??


----------



## das_ICH (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab gerade eine weissen 22" für meine Frau gekauft, nach dem mein 24er da war wollte sie nicht mehr auf ihrem 19" zocken


----------



## kmf (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine neue Clavicula-Bandage. Weil ich die alte jetzt nicht mehr riechen kann und die unbedingt in die große Wäsche muss. 

Und ohne gehts halt noch ned.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

_@_ *kmf *

Was hast du angestellt?
Musste so ein Ding mal wegen eines gebrochenen Schlüsselbeines tragen


----------



## lordofthe1337 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2GB OCZ DDR3 1333 CL7
und 2x Alpenföhn Ram(m)bock http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_Zubehoer/EKL/Alpenfoehn_Ram(m)bock/263439/?articleId=263439&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Cooling&l2=Speicherk%C3%BChler


----------



## McZonk (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

joar..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@McZonk der QX9650 schaut aber sehr komisch aus
was ist da passiert (oder hat der immer diese ecken?)


----------



## McZonk (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Intel verbaut schon seit längerem diese neue IHS Form


----------



## lordofthe1337 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab ich nicht gewusst
na ja, so nen teuren prozzi hat man selten in der hand


----------



## Lee (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir vor 6 Stunden mitlerweile einen 19 Papst gekauft ( der ist sau leise), einen neuen DVD Brenner, einmal Win Xp Home SB SP 2 und einen HR-03 GT


----------



## AMDSempron (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> jenes:
> LED 5mm blau 7.200mcd - 50 St



is mittlerweile angekommen:
[URL]http://daten-lager.net/files/file1213472626CIMG0167.JPG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Oh mein Gott. Very nice. 

Aber da will ich doch mal sehen, was daraus wird.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

500 schwarze Kabelbinder für 5


----------



## AMDSempron (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Very nice.
> 
> Aber da will ich doch mal sehen, was daraus wird.


lookbeyond.de - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - No-Work-Lounge Part3

und die Bilder:

lookbeyond.de - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - No-Work-Lounge Part3


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Erstmal: Was ist das denn für ein geiler Smiley?
Also der hinter "blau macht glücklich". 


Zu den Bildern - es sieht zwar gut aus, aber sehr unscharf. 
Man muss ja erahnen was das sein los.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

seeehr leise XenCore 6er Pack mit 120mm Lüftern.

Test wird im Laufe der Woche folgen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

18,99, oder? 

Über einen Test würde ich mich freuen, dann weiß ich ob ich mir die kaufen sollte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Athlon 64 5000+ 'Box' (laut Dingsda) und ein passendes ECS 780G Board.


----------



## StellaNor (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Takamine EG530SSC inkl Tonabnehmer und TK40T-PreAmp (3-Band-EQ, Notch-Filter, Mid-Contour-Control, Autchromatisches Stimmgerät etc.)


----------



## maaaaatze (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mhm... hast du vielleicht ein paar bilder steffi? kann mir als PA-Techniker nix drunter vorstellen


----------



## StellaNor (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist eine Akustik-Gitarre  Ich kann morgen ein paar Bilder machen, jetzt ist grad schlechtes Licht zum Fotografieren.
Hier zunächst ein *Produkt-Link

*Edit: Bilder hinzugefügt


----------



## Player007 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute kam meine Saitek Cyborg Tasta an und mein neues Sennheiser PC-151 Headset 

Gruß


----------



## CentaX (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/18499-eine-voodoo-5-6000-auf-ebay.html
Wenn jetzt jemand sagt, ne Voodoo 5 6000, setzts was


----------



## Lee (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*DU* hast die gekauft?


----------



## CentaX (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nä, ich bin nicht so krank und geb über 2k Euro dafür aus 
War vielleicht ein bisschen schlecht formuliert^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Voodoo 5 6000?! 

Was ich gekauft habe: Eis, Würstchen und 3 Liter Sprite! Für heute abend.


----------



## Lee (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Was ich gekauft habe: Eis, Würstchen und 3 Liter Sprite! Für heute abend.


Was hastn vor?


----------



## CentaX (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

evtl guckt er Fußball?
Ich bin ja mehr der Realist und sag das DEU heute rausfliegt *duck&renn*


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Na ich denke mal Fuba gucken xD
Ja, D fliegt wahrscheinlich raus..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1. Ich gucke Fussball.
2. Deutschland fliegt eh raus!
3. Ist mir scheißegal. 

_Vielleicht_ ein nettes Spiel und dann ist die 0:3-Niederlage halb so wild.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir verschiedene größen Schrumpfschlauch, Netzschlauch, Kabelbinder und eine Abisolierzange für's Kabelmanagement besorgt..


----------



## Janny (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> 1. Ich gucke Fussball.
> 2. Deutschland fliegt eh raus!
> 3. Ist mir scheißegal.
> 
> _Vielleicht_ ein nettes Spiel und dann ist die 0:3-Niederlage halb so wild.



was hat das hier zusuchen?


----------



## Lee (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

War eine Antwort auf mehrere Fragen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Janny schrieb:


> was hat das hier zusuchen?



Was hat *das* hier zusuchen? 

Um mal was zum Topic zu sagen: Ein DVD-ROM-SATA-Laufwerk für 15€!


----------



## MESeidel (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> 1. Ich gucke Fussball.
> 2. Deutschland fliegt eh raus!
> 3. Ist mir scheißegal.
> 
> _Vielleicht_ ein nettes Spiel und dann ist die 0:3-Niederlage halb so wild.



Na was war denn der Wetteinsatz?

0:3 haben sie nicht geschafft, die Portugiesen haben auch 2 Tore gemacht ;o)


----------



## Klutten (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für Alle, die zu der späten Stunde nicht mehr merken, dass sie sich verlaufen haben.

Hier gehts zur EM:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/17249-fussball-europameisterschaft-2008-a.html

Back to topic...
Ich hab mir grad ne Fahrkarte ins Bett gekauft. Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich auch sone Fahrkarte - aber ich lasse den PC für F@H laufen - werden so 7 Stunden sein so 3GHz Dualcore und OCed 8800GTS/320 rechnen werden.


----------



## Lee (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich werde jetzt noch ein wenig weiter Latein lernen und schnapp mir dann mein Kissen und hau mich aufs ohr.


----------



## y33H@ (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine passive Geforce 7200GS mit TurboCache 

cYa


----------



## McZonk (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nun ist er endlich eingtroffen  Heute Abend gehts ans Testen.

Ist by the way ne echte EM2008 CPU aus Österreich - kann ja nur gut gehen


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

War zwar gestern aber was solls...
Beginnen wir mal:
1. Sennheiser PC 151
2. AMD Athlon X2 4050E
3. Gigabyte MA-78GM-S2H
4. 2 GiB KVR
5. 500GiB F1
6. Seasonic S12II 380Watt
7. Ein billiges MS Tech Gehäuse 
8. Ne MS IntelliMouse
9. Ne Cherry Evo Stream

Das wars erstmal...


----------



## exa (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

erst mal is gut^^


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade noch Wanderschuhe, nen ordentlichen Rucksack und was schönes zum Anziehen gekauft


----------



## GoZoU (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1x Samsung Spinpoint F1 640 GB
1x Samsung Spinpoint T166 320 GB
1x Samsung Spinpoint S 160 GB
1x Windows XP Home


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ReNeY (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Congstar Prepaid Sim-Karte


----------



## maaaaatze (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grad nen neuen Bildschirm... alte Gammler 17" Röhre weg... 22TFT angeschafft dank Media Markt 

Acer P223W <- Weiß hat mich 185€ gekostet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vor ein paar Tagen ein 240 Liter Aquarium + gesamte Filteranlage und Inhalt, gestern ein paar Klamotten zum Anziehen und irgendwann dazwischen ein paar neue Schuhe. Die alten Latschen habe ich sowas von abgetreten, dass sich die Sohle löste. Also alt


----------



## Bjoern (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir letzten Montag die 25%-Rabatt-Aktion bei MediaMarkt zunutze gemacht und den ersten Mac meines Lebens gekauft: MacBook 2,4 GHz mit 2 GB RAM. 200 Euro unterm günstigsten Online-Preis. 

Greetz


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

so ich habe mir eben gerade ein Stück Käsekuchen und eine Mohnschleife gekauft....*legger*


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade nen Kilo frische Kirschen mitbringen lassen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zalman Lüfter grün LED 1x80 3x120 als SET! 

Da wird jetzt aber jemand was sagen!


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Zalman Lüfter grün LED 1x80 3x120 als SET!
> 
> Da wird jetzt aber jemand was sagen!



Meinste mich? Is mir doch egal was du dir kaufst?


----------



## Las_Bushus (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab mir gestern eine 4gb cf karte von trancent gekauft 133x 

und noch gestern mein debian linux draufgehauen und mein fernsehr war nach ca. einer stunde (mit unterbrechungen) fertig^^ installiert und benutzbar


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



> Is mir doch egal *was *du dir kaufst?



Ha! Du hast *was* gesagt!


----------



## Lee (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nachdem mir gestern meine In-Ears in die Speichen geflogen sind und es einmal schön RATSCH gemacht hat, mussten neue her. Am Mittwoch gehts mit der Schule in die Berge und das überlebe ich ohne Musik einfach nicht 

Ich habe mich für die Sennheiser MX-660 entschieden.


----------



## Overlocked (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Naja- sind jetzt wenigstens highend Brüllstöpsel


----------



## push@max (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für mein AGP System noch eine ATI HD3850 AGP und ich muss sagen, dass die noch einiges bringt


----------



## RomeoJ (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Für mein AGP System noch eine ATI HD3850 AGP und ich muss sagen, dass die noch einiges bringt



jepp...mein Schwipp-Schwager hat sich die von ICE-Tube (oder wie die heisst) geholt und ist hell auf begeistert...

Back to Topic:


Ein leckeres Schnitzelbaguette... *Mittagspause*


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Samsung Spinpoint F1 320GB


----------



## Bjoern (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Auf Rock im Park gingen gleich zwei Paar Schuhe in den Fluten unter. 
Wurd mal wieder Zeit für was Neues. Adidas Spezial:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Portemonnaie (inklusive allen Karten) ging auf dem Festival leider auch verloren.  Deshalb neuer Geldbeutel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir grad Frontlines Fuel of War gegönnt


----------



## Taigao (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

-so gerade gekauft 8)
1 mal : Corsair 550 Watt Netzteil kleiner Test folgt 8)

2 mal : 120 BN Noisblocker Lüfter

1 mal : Thermalright HR05 Chipsatz Kühler

1 mal : Freeze Wärmeleitpaste

1 mal : Akasa Klett Kabelbinder

1 mal : Age of Conan

So Morgen erstmal alles Einbauen Bilder machen USW
Gruß Taigao


----------



## AMDSempron (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

4 x IBM ThinkPad Laptop Trackpoint Mouse Nipple Red Cap bei eBay.de: Notebooks (endet 01.07.08 20:15:36 MESZ)

Mein alter nippel löst sich langsam auf, okay, ist immer noch der erste, das Laptop is aber 8 Jahre alt :x


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Panini Sticker


----------



## RomeoJ (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*
BUY:

2 GB DDR1 OCZ Speicher @ 275MHz SN: OCZP4002GK


*für Sohnemann...damit denke ich habe ich alles für ihn, und er hat ein schönen Lerncomputer...


----------



## willy (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab mir heute nach der abschlussprüfung ein bier gekauft, kleiner aber fein


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vorhin gekauft einen weißen Asus Eeepc 900  Bilder folgen später 

MFG


----------



## Medina (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

einen Accelero und 2 Blacknoise Noiseblocker 120er Lüfter


----------



## HeNrY (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu noch das passende Spiralkabel ;D


----------



## Lee (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Klär mal die blöden unter uns mal auf was das ist bitte


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Damit dein Gesicht auch in der Nacht schön hell auf Fotos ist! 

Glaub ich zumindest, oder ist das doch kein Blitz?


----------



## HeNrY (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Doch, ist nen Stabblitz ;D


----------



## Overlocked (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe auch was schönes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_schönes blinki-blinki_


----------



## kmf (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Bjoern schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Portemonnaie (inklusive allen Karten) ging auf dem Festival leider auch verloren.  Deshalb neuer Geldbeutel:


Im Schlamm gesuhlt ... 








oder geklaut worden?


----------



## HTS (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grad eben in Empfang genommen:

Stirb Langsam 4.0 Recut Version
Philips arcitec RQ1075


Also quasi 2x Männerspielzeug *G*


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bergschuhe von HAIX...wesentlich bequemer als die normalen Kampfstiefel.


----------



## heroe (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nach dem Test in der aktuellen PCGH war es jetzt fällig...... und ein Pioneer DVR-215 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maaaaatze (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*2 Halbe* und ne Pommes Rot aufm *Weinbrunnen*fest im Nachbarort


----------



## Karanso (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*Leadtek 280@GTX* 413€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Technische Daten:
> Maße der kupfernen Unterseite: 205 x 116 x 8mm
> Maße der Acryloberseite: 145 x 117 x 8mm
> Gewinde: 4 x G1/4
> ...



24" Samsung SyncMaster 2493HM 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjoern (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Freibier auf dem Computec-Sommerfest 2008 

24"-TFTs ftw!!! 
Samsung-TFT-PLV ftw


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Bjoern schrieb:


> Freibier auf dem Computec-Sommerfest 2008




Dürfen wir vorbeikommen?  Gibts auch was gegrilltes?


----------



## GoZoU (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Bjoern schrieb:


> Freibier auf dem Computec-Sommerfest 2008



Das zählt aber nicht als gekauft 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade gekauft:

ein Be Quiet! DPP 750W
Und eine Garage zur Miete für die nächsten 10 Jahre. Damit mein Auto auch schön sicher steht.


----------



## Player007 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir grad Bioshock SE und Hellgate London geholt.
Mit 18 ist es viel einfacher geworden, diese Spiele auch zu kaufen 

Gruß


----------



## holzkreuz (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

4 Tischbeine ausm B1 Markt für 52€
Und Gestern die passende Tischplatte ausm Praktiker 2,20m x 0,81m für 75€
Ach und noch ein Philips GoGear MP3 Player 4GB für 45€
Damits bei meinem neuen Arbeitgeber nicht ganz so langweilig wird 

Achja und später 2 Kinotickets für Hancock um 22:45


----------



## heroe (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



holzkreuz schrieb:


> Achja und später 2 Kinotickets für Hancock um 22:45


 
*Neid*


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grad frisch gekauft: PCGH Extreme 03/08


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sennheiser PC 151 für mich & 1 Nanoxia für nen Kumpel.


----------



## Lee (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Um 3 habe ich mir ein Kinoticket für Hancock gekauft 

Der Film ist nett...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vorhin gekauft:
GTAIII (ich habs endlich geschafft es zu kaufen  ) + die Offspring Alben "Ignition" und "Rise and fall, rage and grace"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier sind die Bilder von meinen Eee 900 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Oliver (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich war onlineshoppen und habe Folgendes gekauft:

- Heißluftpistole
- Schlagbohrmaschine 
- Stichsäge
- Akkuschrauber
- Winkelschleifer ( Flex )


----------



## Maggats (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Akropolis Steaks bei plus


----------



## GoZoU (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

• Steaks
• Bier
• Weizen-Bier
• Würstchen
• Kräuterbutter
• Baguettes
• Zaziki
• Grill-Fackeln
• Chips
• Kräcker


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## boss3D (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also ich habe mir eine neue HDD gegönnt. Genauer gesagt, die Seagate ST3500320AS 500 GB.

Meine bestellten Apogees _(Apogee GT DDR2 1066 > 2x 2 GB)_ müssten auch nächsten Montag kommen! [freu!!!!]    

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir eine neue HDD gegönnt. Genauer gesagt, die Seagate ST3500320AS 500 GB.
> 
> Meine bestellten Apogees _(Apogee GT DDR2 1066 > 2x 2 GB)_ müssten auch nächsten Montag kommen! [freu!!!!]
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Von der Seagate ST3500320AS 500 GB habe ich auch zwei. Ich bin super zufrieden damit. 

Hab mir gerade eine Pizza gekauft/bestellt. Wird gleich geliefert.


----------



## holzkreuz (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Apogee ist Top!

Habse selbst drin 

Rennen wie sau


----------



## heroe (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Abendessen... ist aber schon verputzt.


----------



## maaaaatze (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wieder 2 Halbe  aber diesmal ohne Pommes Rot... diesmal gabs lecker lecker Magenbrot


----------



## Fransen (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Zalman CNPS9500 im Nvidia Style für 20€


----------



## Overlocked (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hehe und ich habe mir endlich mein Teufelchen gekauft-> Teufel Concept F
Sabber- ich warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf-Sabber


----------



## darksplinter (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

♦ Das neue Sido Album "Ich und meine Maske"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heroe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fransen schrieb:


> Einen Zalman CNPS9500 im Nvidia Style für 20€


 Bilder???


----------



## Fransen (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bilder von mir selbst kommen, wenn er geliefert wurde


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir eben eine Geforce 8800GT 256MB von PNY für meinen LAN Rechner bestellt. Soll Morgen oder Übermorgen da sein.


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eben eine Geforce 8800GT 256MB von PNY für meinen LAN Rechner bestellt. Soll Morgen oder Übermorgen da sein.



Was hat die eigentlich gekostet? Die muss ja schon verdammt billig gewesen sein, wenn man die 512 MB Version schon für ~ 100 € bekommt!  
_(Die Sinnhaftigkeit der 256 MB sei mal dahingestellt)_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Was hat die eigentlich gekostet? Die muss ja schon verdammt billig gewesen sein, wenn man die 512 MB Version schon für ~ 100 € bekommt!
> _(Die Sinnhaftigkeit der 256 MB sei mal dahingestellt)_
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 79,95€ + Versand
bei Conrad


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



nfsgame schrieb:


> 79,95€ + Versand
> bei Conrad



Wenn du in den Games nicht alles auf Anschlag stellst, kann man die Graka durchaus als DX10-Schnäppchen bezeichnen.  
_Aber jetzt wieder Schluss mit Off-Topic._ *Weiter geht es mit eurern Einkäufen!*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## heroe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fransen schrieb:


> Bilder von mir selbst kommen, wenn er geliefert wurde


 Ach.... da ist ja nur ein Aufkleber drauf. Ich dachte Du hättest ihn anständig gemoddet... so wie ich meinen Nirvana.
Ein Nanoxia stünde dem Zalman bestimmt gut zu Gesicht 

ontopic: 1 Dose Tabak, Feinschnitt 

lg


----------



## Las_Bushus (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

am freitag, gabs eine neue Regenhose zum Fahrradfahren und neue Bremsbelege für die Scheibenbremse 

Samstag gabs nen Quad-Radi, Zwiebeln, Eier und Kartoffelpufferteig.


----------



## Lucca (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ca. 40 Liter SuperBenzin für 1.32 den Liter und eine Packung Haribo Stafetten

Luxemburg ist toll! *lol*


----------



## xTc (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lucca schrieb:


> ca. 40 Liter SuperBenzin für 1.32 den Liter und eine Packung Haribo Stafetten
> 
> Luxemburg ist toll! *lol*



Muhahaha du glücklicher. Bei uns kostet der Liter Super 1,52. Diesel kostete sogar 1,58. 


Fahr ich lieber mitm Rad.


----------



## Bang0o (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

bei un kostete gestern an JEDER tankstelle der sprit genau 1,57
da soll nochmal einer sagen die sprechen sich nicht ab


----------



## McZonk (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

74,xx€ für Super Bleifrei. Kostete nur 1.539 und mit dem ADAC Bonus von derzeit 2Cent pro liter nur noch 1.519€. Ergo: Den Karren gleich randvoll gemacht


----------



## maaaaatze (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

An welcher Tanke bekommt man denn von ADAC 2cent? Gleich mal dad sagen... kann er mich ab un zu mal wieder wohin fahren


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Im TOOM nen Sixpack (Pfanner Eistee)
und bei der Fahrschule als wir Tanken waren noch nen Snikers Crunsher


----------



## xTc (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab gerade einen Canon LBP-2900B bestellt. Dazu aber noch ein paar feine Sachen, was wird aber net verraten.


----------



## McZonk (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> An welcher Tanke bekommt man denn von ADAC 2cent? Gleich mal dad sagen... kann er mich ab un zu mal wieder wohin fahren


Shell und afair Agip (da aber nicht sicher...)

@xTc: Wenn hier gepostet wird, muss es auch verraten werden


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

shell und agip ist soweit korrekt.

schon seit wochen nix gescheites gekauft - warte auf meine neue karre.


----------



## Doc_Evil (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne LPG-Anlage für mein Auto.
Leider ist der Termin erst gegen Ende September.

Heute Mittag:
- Sahne
- Milch
- "Flammbierer"

Heute Abend mache ich dann Crema Catalana *leck0r*


----------



## exa (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

paar dvds:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das neue Album der 36 Crazyfists - The Tide and Its Takers 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## klefreak (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir ne WLAN Antenne gekauft, damit ich ne gute Verbindung zum Router habe.

1-2 Striche @ Standardantenne ; 5Striche + Volle Geschwindigkeit mit der HAMA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das Inet will trotz bestem Empfang immer nach einem halben tag ca. nicht mehr so ganz (kurze Verbindungsaussetzer), nach einem Neustart passt wieder alles.
zumindest geht das endlich richtig http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...-mit-verschiedenen-websites-2.html#post162921
lg Klemens


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mal ein paar Updates von mir:


Revoltec 120mm Dark Red
Accelero S1 Rev. 2
Kingston DataTraveler 1GiByte

Sollte mir jetzt erstmal reichen - ich hoffe der Lüfter harmoniert gut mit meiner UV-CCFL.


----------



## buzty (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gestern gabs für mich team fortress 2, dank soner zeugnis-aktion bei mediamarkt für nur 13€


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So habe mir gerade Vista Home Premium 64bit und noch dazu ein Mybook von Western Digital gekauft (natürlich mit 500GB muss ja auch lohnen)


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab gerade einen Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 gekauft.


----------



## GoZoU (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Scrubs Season 6 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## boss3D (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade die aktuelle PCGH _(inkl. DVD)_ 08/2008 geholt.   
Auch, wenn die hier in Österreich immer teurer wird ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## darksplinter (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade neue Laufschuhe geholt..

und zwar die Nike Shox R4 iD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade auch neue Schuhe gekauft


1. Nike T90 Laser 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Lacoste Swerve 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

sry, aber die ersten sehen voll sch..... aus

die zweiten sind cool


----------



## Fransen (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> sry, aber die ersten sehen voll sch..... aus



Hab sie mir auch nicht wegen dem Aussehen gekauft
Sie sind  (meiner Meinung nach) bequemer als die Adidas Powerswerve, die ich bis jetzt getragen habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die ersten sind doch Fußballschuhe.
Da ist es doch egal, wie die aussehen, Hauptsache Tore fallen damit (oder eben welche verhindern).
Die zweiten sehen Cool aus


----------



## potzblitz (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir endlich einen *Quad Core 6600 G0* steeping gekauft  und dann noch ein paar Spiele für meine PS3

*Battlefield: Bad Company

Need for Speed: Pro Street

SingStar mit Micro

Burnout Paradies

Virtua Fighter 5

*und eine*

Trekstore 160GB SATA-FESPL 2,5

*sowie von Bimek den
*
Sennheiser PC350


*


----------



## maaaaatze (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Menge Bier aufm Bikerfest hier in Untersontheim^^


----------



## CentaX (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wuha ich habs getan... 
Auch ich habe mir grad nen Q6600 gekauft 
Dazu noch nen 4 GB OCZ USB-Stick, 12g Arctic Silver V, ne Seitenwand mit Fenster für mein geliebtes Lian Li und noch ein kleines Gadget, dass ich noch nicht verraten will...


----------



## Player007 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Netgear WLAN Stick

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Gross- und Einzelhandel

Gruß


----------



## buzty (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

so nicht grad gekauft, aber grad angekommen:
neuer rechner für meine mutter:
-athlon 64 x2 4400+ ee    >> wie es mich aufregt...mein 4200+ is immer bei _47°_ im idle sogar, der 4400+ bei     33°... irgendwas stimmt da nicht
-2gb ddr2 corsair value select
msi k9vgm-v
msi radeon 2600pro passiv
dvd rom + dvd-rw
...
verpackt in nem antec nsk4000
+ ne neue cherry evo stream

und für mich noch nen 92mm-xilence-lüfter^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also ne Logitech G15 Refresh, Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Pro Gamer und Zu guter letzt für Sli eine Asus Geforce 8800 GTS 512 MB


----------



## Piy (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PlayStation Portable - PSP Konsole Slim&Lite Ice Silver (Crisis Core - Final Fantasy VII Bundle) 

oyaeh


----------



## CentaX (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hehe, dann viel spaß mit der


----------



## STimpY08 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir alle nötigen Teile für ne Wakü gekauft. Das hat ein riesiges Loch ins Kontor gerissen...


----------



## Lee (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Piy schrieb:


> PlayStation Portable - PSP Konsole Slim&Lite Ice Silver (Crisis Core - Final Fantasy VII Bundle)
> 
> oyaeh



Viel Spaß damit, Crisis Core ist das beste PSP Spiel Ever 11ELF!!!!!!!!

Damits net OT wird, ich habe mir zwar schon am Samstag () für meine WII Super Smash Bros Brawl gekauft...


----------



## cami (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir als letztes Ferien "gekauft" (gegönnt)
hoffe mal das zählt auch 
MfG cami


----------



## devon (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir heute eine Samsung Spinpoint F1 640GB gekauft, die is ja sau schnell
meine Alte WD 2500KS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann die Spinpoint :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jo, ich hab die F1 mit 320GiB, im Gegensatz zu meiner alten war der Zuwachs an Performance noch krasser..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe die F1 750er und es ist einfach ein neues Lebensgefühl!
*Vorsicht - (_berechtigte_) Schleichwerbung*


----------



## CentaX (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

<== Hat auch die 750'er, das ist aber die mit 250gb Plattern, so viel schneller als die alte war sie auch nicht :>
(davor HD501LJ... ca. 6 Monate, und davor ne 3 Jahre alte WD  Die hatte aber auch so 55mb/s drauf...)
*schleichwerbung zunichte mach*
Meine hat aber nen bad block, muss ich in den nächsten Tagen formatieren... :X


----------



## SilentKilla (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab 2x die HD103UJ. Einmal intern einmal extern....Kopieren war noch nie so schnell 

Gekauft bzw. zum Gebi gewünscht hab ich mir die ASUS Xonar DX.


----------



## Leopardgecko (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade einen Asus EEE900 gekauft, weil ich demnächst eine HotSpot Flat habe.
Dann kann künftig ich auch von unterwegs die F@h Statistiken abrufen...


----------



## sYntaX (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir den E8400 und das Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3 gekauft. Kommt die nächsten Tage an


----------



## CentaX (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Q6600 ist angekommen und geht ordentlich ab 
Beim Karton hab ich nur gesagt ''Größer gings wohl nicht?!''
Naja, ich denke, Bilder werden folgen, ich hab hier bestimmt 1.5 m² nur diese Luftkissenpolster


----------



## phoenix86 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Canon EOS 400D ist heute angekommen!^^
Hammergeile Cam z.Zt. gibts meines erachtens nach keine bessere vor allem mit dem
Tamron 2.8 28-75mm Objektiv!


----------



## boss3D (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir gestern den *SanDisk Cruzer Crossfire USB-Stick* mit satten 4 GB Speicherplatz für läppische 18.99 € geholt. Dazu habe ich mir noch *Dark Messiah of Might and Magic* gegönnt, da ich auf alte Klassiker stehe.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich mir noch *Dark Messiah of Might and Magic* gegönnt, da ich auf alte Klassiker stehe.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das isn Klassiker?
Habs irgendwann SEHR früh bekommen (da war ich 11 oder so) und nie gespielt weil ichs doof fand.
Hats denn inzwischen nen Sammlerwert?^^


----------



## y33H@ (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Dark Messiah of MnM ist gar nicht mal so alt und ein grandioses Spiel 

Ich habe gerade Nudeln und Käse gekauft, jez mach ich mir erst mal Auflauf 

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Türkische Pizza mit schön viel scharf!


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hyundai W241D (kam gestern)

Chenbro Hotswap Rahmen für SR-107
Chenbro non Hotswap Rahmen für SR-107
Chenbro Backplane, 4x SAS...


----------



## boss3D (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Das isn Klassiker?
> Habs irgendwann SEHR früh bekommen (da war ich 11 oder so) und nie gespielt weil ichs doof fand.



Das heißt, du bist jetzt 13 Jahre?! Das Game ist nämlich Ende 2006 erschienen. Also ich finde es, wie "y33H@" schon sagte, "grandios"! 

@ Topic

Habe mir heute Nachmittag das Buch "Cobra" geholt. Mich interessiert die wohl beste österreichische Spezialeinheit schon seit meiner frühen Kindheit. Und bis jetzt war es ja aus Sicherheitsgründen immer verboten, irgendwelche Details darüber zu veröffentlichen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ähm, ok, dann wars ein anderes Spiel


----------



## y33H@ (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heroes of MnM?

cYa


----------



## lordofthe1337 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

50 UV-LEDs


----------



## Player007 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nokia N82 mit Vertrag

Gruß


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Player007 schrieb:


> Nokia N82 mit Vertrag
> 
> Gruß



Echt? Nice. Wärest du so nett und könntest mir ein paar Fotos vom Handy machen?  Überlege mir auch das N82 zu holen. Teste mal die Navi-Software davon 


Danke und Gruß


----------



## maaaaatze (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Flassche Berenzen Waldfrucht + Kirschsaft aufm Tetrapack für Bacardi kirsch


----------



## da_Fiesel (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Flassche Berenzen Waldfrucht + Kirschsaft aufm Tetrapack für Bacardi kirsch



ich ne flasche Vodka Absolut un 3 Packs Kirsch un Bananensaft heut abend geht ne Grill (Sauf) Party bei meiner Freundin mit Paar Kumpels.

Achja hab mir vorgestern 2x 500GB MyBook Externe Festplatten gekauft
Meine 950GB intern siin voll, ich lad zu viel durch den RS Account xD


----------



## Doc_Evil (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ghost Rider auf BlueRay für 16 Euro


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aerocool Silver Lightning 140mm kommt in meine Front.


----------



## da_Fiesel (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...so ein hab ich mal geschrottet x]..hab mein gehüse mit Lackiert dann hat er farbspritzer abbekommen, dann hab ich in vollends schwarz lackiert xD dann war die LED Wirkung weg  war so mein erster missglückeer modding versuch vor nem jahr^^


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich war auch kurz unterwegs:

Ausbeute:

1x Axe Bodyspray
1x Red Bull

dazu noch was für den Grillabend heute mit Familie. Weiterhin hab ich mir beim Kumpel noch meine mitbestellte Flasche ****** abgeholt. 

Und bissel Hardware hab ich auch bestellt, wird aber erst als "gekauft" gemeldet sobald sie da ist.


Gruß


----------



## ReNeY (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

w880i bestellt und vorhin angekommen 


man is das Handy von der größe ein Traum :-O


----------



## frye (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das letzte was ich gekauft war gestern ein bisschen Super für 15€, sonst wär ich warscheinlich irgendwo stehen geblieben. 

frye


----------



## Doc_Evil (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich war auch kurz unterwegs:
> 
> Ausbeute:
> 
> ...


Woohoo DANKE!
Ich hab glatt vergessen gleich noch Axe und Getränke zu kaufen! 



> man is das Handy von der größe ein Traum :-O


Ironie jetzt oder?
Mir ist das ding zu groß!


----------



## ReNeY (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

zu groß?

103.0 x 46.0 x 9.0                 mm , dazu 71 Gramm leicht...was will man denn mehr?^^

naja also ich denke kaum das ein Handy kleinere Ausmaße hat, aber da ich vorher ein 3 Jahre altes Mottorola Klapphandy hatte ist das für mich ein  Quantensprung und vllt auch nur Ansichtssache


----------



## vogelscheuche (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Teewurst, "Rügenwalder - Grob" bisschen schlecht fotografiert, aber lecker. Wollt ihr den Rest aus der Einkaufstüte auch noch sehen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sag nicht du machst Fotos von deiner Wurst? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Krass, stellt der ein Bild von seiner Wurst ins Inet 

btw Willkommen im PCGHX, vogelscheuche


----------



## vogelscheuche (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Sag nicht du machst Fotos von deiner Wurst?
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Nee, mein Zipfel fotografier ich nicht. 




$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Krass, stellt der ein Bild von seiner Wurst ins Inet
> 
> btw Willkommen im PCGHX, vogelscheuche



Selber Moin,
freut mich das ihr neidisch auf meine Wurst seit! 
Nee mal im Ernst, selten so einen sinnlosen thread gelesen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



vogelscheuche schrieb:


> [...]selten so einen sinnlosen thread gelesen.



Um es mit den Worten von Crytek auszudrücken:
Maximum Sinnlosigkeit 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe heute auch Super gekauft, allerdings für schlappe 75€ (der Tank war alle und es kostete "nur" 1,46).


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein ♥ auf der Kirmes. 

Okey, nicht heute, aber ich wollte ausprobieren, ob das mit dem ♥ geht. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

und wie geht das jetzt mit dem ....


----------



## Bang0o (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

zwei neue schuhe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die alte hatten schon ein loch vorne das war etwas kühl beim radeln


----------



## Doc_Evil (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ReNeY schrieb:


> zu groß?
> 
> 103.0 x 46.0 x 9.0                 mm , dazu 71 Gramm leicht...was will man denn mehr?^^
> 
> naja also ich denke kaum das ein Handy kleinere Ausmaße hat, aber da ich vorher ein 3 Jahre altes Mottorola Klapphandy hatte ist das für mich ein  Quantensprung und vllt auch nur Ansichtssache


Keine Sorge das ist schon kleinund vor allem ein tolles Gerät! 
Meins: 88 x 30 x 20 mm
Wollte halt kein "großes" Handy mehr, sondern so klein wie möglich.

EDIT:
Salat übrigens. Nen "leckeren" Capricciosa!


----------



## maxwell (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Digicam: casio z1200 plus Speicherkarte
zwei Armbanduhren von SKAGEN
Calvin Klein Hemd

neuen TFT: Samsung 226CW
neue Digicam für Schwester: Casio Z1080


----------



## heroe (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/pc_gaming/wheels/devices/270&cl=de,de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grad ne HD4850 bestellt 

Gruß


----------



## DeathForce (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir eine MSI R4870 OC gegönnt und sie sollte gleich ankommen


----------



## Fransen (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Sony Ericsson W960i
Mein altes W800i geht jetzt in den Ruhestand.


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern Abend hab ich mir endlich ne HD4850 von Sapphire bei Mix-Computer bestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hab ich mir endlich ne HD4850 von Sapphire bei Mix-Computer bestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir die von MSI bestellt, für 122,17€ 

Gruß


----------



## Overlocked (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade dieser Baby LINK


----------



## buzty (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne razer krait als nachfolger für meine pro|click, die an den 2. pc wandert 
ach und nen headset-halter


----------



## kmf (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für mein neues PC-Projekt hab ich mir gestern bei Mindfactory einen E8500 bestellt. Gestern war der aber noch etwa 2€ günstiger. 


... und für mein Bike eine neue Sattelstütze, weil irgend so ein Depp meine mit tiefen Scharten verunziert hat - tippe auf Taschenmesser oder ähnlichen Kram, als ich im Karstadt kurz was kaufen war.


----------



## push@max (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aero-Twin Scheibenwischer für meinen Wagen, den ich noch nicht habe und ein Paar Nikes


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe soeben ein Devolo DLan Starter Kit gekauft.
Eingestöpselt - läuft! Es sollte immer so einfach sein!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Gerade dieser Baby LINK


 
Nicht verkehrt. 

Ich musste mir heute wieder Super kaufen.


----------



## Overlocked (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Danke Freue mich schon, morgen kommt es Brauche nur noch irgendwoher ein Koaxskabel.


----------



## Player007 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Danke Freue mich schon, morgen kommt es Brauche nur noch irgendwoher ein Koaxskabel.



Morgen kommt auch meine Bestellung (Canon MP-520, MSI 4850 und ne 2GB Micro SD Karte *freu*)

Gruß


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab seit 3 tagen einen aerocool turbine 2000 [hat trotzdem nur 1000 rpm^^]  im rechner [statt einem silent eagle 1000] und nach 3 jahren eine neue maus aufm tisch; ne diamondback 3g in grün  geiles teil


----------



## TheSomberlain (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir heut nachmittag meine neuen Mushkin Black Ascent's bestellt *freu*^^


Was ich gleich noch kaufen werde:

120 Dosen Bier
50 Bratwürstchen
25 Stück Fleisch

Das ist typisch Mann


----------



## xTc (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x Arctic-Cooling MX2
1x für 50,00 Euro Super bei 1,46 Euro/Liter 


Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

• Rund 42,5 Liter Diesel (1,42€/L)
• vier Scythe S-Flex 1600
• Corsair VX450W (bekommt meine Freundin)
• Ne Kiste Cola
• Ne Kiste Bier
• Was zum grillen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## boss3D (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Um meiner Mutter mit ihrem Steinzeitlaptop, das leider nicht WLAN-fähig ist, ein WLAN-Netzwerk einrichten zu können, musste ich eben den Netgear WLAN-Adapter für 24 € bei MediaMarkt kaufen ... 
Immerhin funktioniert es jetzt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lee (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade einen neuen Ventilator gekauft


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ST65ZF von Silverstone

Eben weils recht gut zu meinem Gehäuse passt *hoff*


----------



## STimpY08 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grillkohle, Putenbrustfilets, Knoblauchbaguettes, Kartoffelsalat und nen Kasten Bier... ich liebe den Sommer!


----------



## Las_Bushus (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern kam endlich mein im Marktplatz erstandenes Asus M3A32


----------



## Doc_Evil (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

10.000 BC auf BlueRay für 19,- Euro im MM


----------



## wheeler (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

das sollte heute endlich geliefert werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## f3rr1s (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Phenom und OCZ Ram Paket holle ich morgen ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugimen (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mene neuen rams...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wheeler (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ugimen schrieb:


> mene neuen rams...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die hab ich auch,kann nicht klagen


----------



## STimpY08 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

...das be quiet! dark power pro 850W  ich kann es kaum erwarten, bis es ankommt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich versteh zwar nicht, warum du bei deinem sys 850 watt brauchst (die hälfte würd auch schon knapp reichen  ) aber das Netzteil ist geil...
Wenn ich mein Straight Power nicht hätt, hätt ichs Dark Power gekauft 
(Mein nächstes wird 100% ein modulares... die vielen Kabel, die man nicht braucht, kotzen mich nur noch an  mit nem Fenster isses nicht auszuhalten... obwohl man die im Armorsuit schon gut verstecken kann :> )


----------



## STimpY08 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein System bleibt ja nicht wie es ist...


----------



## MaN!aC (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*Club 3D 3850* 512MB 

und ist eig gefunden, nen Motorola XTR446


----------



## Doc_Evil (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

FlipFlops aus Thailand für meine Freundin!
Versandkosten pro Paar 9,70! 
Aber Frauen und Schuhe: DIE will ich


----------



## Potman (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir Vorgestern das Game Mass Effect gekauft.

bin sehr zufrieden damit ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ST65ZF von Silverstone
> 
> Eben weils recht gut zu meinem Gehäuse passt *hoff*



Und noch ein Bild Enhance vs altem Delta NT.


----------



## BMW M-Power (2. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir grad in der stadt, im total überteuertem K&M Shop 2x120mm Lüfter von Nanoxia gekauft.

Und zwar sind es die FX 12 - 1250UPM.

Der spaß hat mich sage und schreibe 25.99€ gekostet 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (2. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad in der stadt, im total überteuertem K&M Shop 2x120mm Lüfter von Nanoxia gekauft.
> 
> Und zwar sind es die FX 12 - 1250UPM.
> 
> ...



Geht doch noch.
In geizhals kostet ein FX12-1250 11,07 beim günstigsten Anbieter und bedenke - du hast die Versandkosten gespart.
Ich hab damals bei Caseking für den FX12-2000 satte 15€ hingepackt, NIE WIEDER!
Ich will dir nicht die laune verderben aber nach 4 Monaten ging die Lüftersteuerung kaputt, nach weiteren 2 Monaten hat der Lüfter angefangen zu rattern ==> RAUS! 
Liegt jetz noch neben mir wegen dem zurückschicken, naja, nachm Urlaub^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (2. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Keine guten informationen 

Naja ich kann den lüfter innerhalb von 6 monaten zurück bringen, und ich bekomme sofort nen neuen.

Alles was älter wie 6 monate ist, wird eingeschickt.

MfG
Pascal


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe gerade das hier zusammengebaut, was heute gekommen ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus P5Q Pro als Ersatz für das defekte MIIF.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir das hier gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es juckte mich schon die ganze Zeit mein Case von innen ebenfalls schwarz zu haben


----------



## Lee (4. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade nen Phenom 9550 gekauft. OC Bericht folgt


----------



## xTc (4. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir heute eine Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB bestellt, kann ich die Tage abholen. 


Gruß


----------



## STimpY08 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Lee,
da bin ich aber mal gespannt auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## JimBeam (4. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Western Digital WD6400AAKS, damit können endlich die 2 alten Platten rausfliegen.
*
*


----------



## Lee (4. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



STimpY08 schrieb:


> @Lee,
> da bin ich aber mal gespannt auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht!


Naja Erfahrungsbericht war nie geplant  
Was ich bisher so erreicht habe war auch ernüchternd. Läuft gerade @2,5GHz Prime durch. Mal sehen was da noch geht. 

Vorhin kurz Test @1,35V+1,35v CPU NB Voltage (keine Ahnung was das ist, DFI meint sollte mit Vcore identisch sein, teste demnächst mal mit der Option auf Auto)@2,6GHz@CineBench=Freeze

So ein K10 ist ne menge Arbeit


----------



## u22 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hardwareversand.de:
Zerotherm Nirvana NV120
ASUS P5Q PRO
2 silberne CL4 RAM-Riegel von OCZ
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

Caseking.de:
Lancool K7 Miditower.

Ich freu mich jetzt schon wie verrückt auf das Paket.


----------



## heroe (5. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Papas neues Spielzeug


----------



## Dustin91 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



heroe schrieb:


> Papas neues Spielzeug


Und bekommt das Kind jetzt den Lancoolnanoxia?


----------



## heroe (5. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und bekommt das Kind jetzt den Lancoolnanoxia?


 Nee, den brauch ich doch noch zum zocken. Das "Kind" (2 Söhne) hat schon was feines, das reicht erstmal. Eventuell zu Weihnachten eine neue Graka und oder CPU. 

lg


----------



## xTc (5. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



heroe schrieb:


> Eventuell zu Weihnachten eine neue Graka und oder CPU.
> 
> lg



Für dich oder's Kind?


----------



## heroe (5. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



xTc schrieb:


> Für dich oder's Kind?


 
Vermutlich für mich, aber die ausgedienten Teile sind ja auch nicht schlecht und werden dann "vererbt" 

In diesem Falle würde mein Junior schließlich von X1950Pro auf 8800 GTS "befördert".


----------



## frye (6. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir vor ca. 1 Std. einen DÜRÜM gekauft, aber die werden ja immer teurer 4,50€!!! hatte der gekostet. 

Würde jetzt auch gern n Bild posten, nur hat ich echt hunger und hab leider nicht dran gedacht eins zu machen. 


frye


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (6. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



frye schrieb:


> 4,50€!!!



 Wo wohnst du denn?
2,80 bei uns


----------



## RomeoJ (6. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



u22 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hey...u22...so ein Ram suche ich als 4GB Kit...wo hast den denn her???

Please aanswer my qqqqqqqqqquestion...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir ein ASUS Striker II Formula geholt da mein P5N-T Deluxe kaputt gegangen is (Kondensator hat gepfiffen und als ich wieder Startete kam kein Bild mehr)


----------



## RomeoJ (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mahlzeit,

ich habe mir erstmal ein saftiges Schnitzelbaguette gekauft...*legger*..


----------



## GoZoU (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen Xbox 360 Controller 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## frye (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn?
> 2,80 bei uns



Nur 2,80?? . Bei mir in der Stadt ist eh alles mega teuer, bei einem Döner-Laden hatte vor ca. 6 Monaten eine Pizza 3,00€ gekostet und für Schüler 2,50€. Das find ich in Ordnung nur jetzt kostet eine Pizza egal ob Schüler oder nicht 3,60€ WTF?. Für nicht-Schüler 60 Cent und mehr und für mich 1,20???.

Naja und heut musste ich meiner Mutter nen Kanister mitgeben, weil mein Auto vllt noch 400 Meter fährt  Wenn meine Karre jetzt ne Weile steht ist die Tanknadel bei 1/4. Fahr ich ein paar meter gehts sie unter das rote Reserveteil (kein Witz).

frye


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Warum gibts eigentlich keine "Sprit-flat" xD 

Einmal im Monat bezahlen und so oft tanken wie man will


----------



## ReNeY (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jack & Jones Hose schwarz braun karriert, 3/4 hose xD

K1X Flip Flops


----------



## y33H@ (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*Verkauft: iPod Nano 1G, schwarz, 2 GiB
Gekauft: iPod Nano 2G, silber, 2 GiB*

 (ich denke meine Kleine mag silber mehr^^)

cYa


----------



## Whoosaa (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Dose Cola


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne bulette in der kantine


----------



## heartcell (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*Den mit der Bulette kenn ich, der hat auch ne Cola gekauft^^
ich übrigens auch
*


----------



## SilentKilla (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Man merkt echt, das ihr Langeweile schiebt


----------



## Medina (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Endlich einen DREMEL, jetzt kann das modden beginnen


----------



## Dustin91 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Sapphire HD4870 512MB 
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## heartcell (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Man merkt echt, das ihr Langeweile schiebt


manchmal, manchmal


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir nen Scythe Ninja 2, Arctic MX-2 und Kühler für die Spawas meines MSI K9N NeoV2 bestellt.


----------



## exa (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

das hier:ek AGB 250 mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir 2 Case Wraps gekauft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

woher???


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> woher???



Habs doch verlinkt


----------



## exa (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hoppla, thx^^


----------



## boss3D (8. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gestern in meinem Urlaub Diablo II (inkl. LoD) gekauft, da ich, wie ich früher schon mal schrieb, sehr auf alte Klassiker stehe und dieses Game gehört zweifellos dazu ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## SilentKilla (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vor 2 h im Winner-Netshop bestellt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuer Rechner für meine Freundin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die Einkaufsliste sieht doch sehr gesund aus.

Das gleiche Gehäuse habe ich auch, echt klasse Teil.


----------



## SilentKilla (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das beruhigt mich. Es sollte schlicht, schwarz und billig sein.

Wird da ein Scythe Mugen hineinpassen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich. Es sollte schlicht, schwarz und billig sein.
> 
> Wird da ein Scythe Mugen hineinpassen?


 
Ich finde, es wirkt sehr geschmeidig.
Hier, guck doch mal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=28732&stc=1&d=1218243345


----------



## heroe (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Noch geschmeidiger wärs mit nem Stealthmod... 

lg


----------



## McZonk (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der Besuch beim örtlichen PC Fachgeschäft blieb nicht ohne finanzielle Anstrengung 

Ein E8600 Q820 ists geworden  Pics later on


----------



## Lucky.Smile (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also meine letzten Einkäufe könnt ihr in diesem Thread (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-gehaeuse/21379-raidmax-sagitta-neu-neuer-umbau.html) begutachten. Das wäre ein neues Gehäuse (Raidmax Sagitta), ein neuer CPU-Kühler (Scythe Mugen), Wämreleitpaste, 3 neue Lüfter wovon einer schon ne Lagerschaden hat und eine Lüftersteuerung von Conrad.

Insgesamt sowas um die 130€


----------



## der8auer (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



McZonk schrieb:


> Der Besuch beim örtlichen PC Fachgeschäft blieb nicht ohne finanzielle Anstrengung
> 
> Ein E8600 Q820 ists geworden  Pics later on


 
Nett  

Habe gerade 12,5kg DICE und noch 1GB OCZ DDR3 RAM geordert (dann habe ich endlich 2GB )


----------



## boss3D (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



McZonk schrieb:


> E8600 Q820 ists geworden



Tja, mein E6750 wird wohl noch eine Weile durchhalten müssen, bis er ersetzt wird.  
Ich freue mich schon auf die Pics ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SilentKilla (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Samsung Syncmaster 223BW für 155,55 bei Egay. Der Zweithöchstbietende hatte 155,00 geboten  Tja Pech gehabt sag ich da nur.


----------



## EGThunder (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

LG GGC-H20L

Damit ich endlich HD-DVD und Blue-ray Filme auf meinem PC genießen kann. Ich habe extra die Retail Verpackung gewählt damit ich gleich PowerDVD dabei habe. Zumal sogar die Ultra Edition dabei ist die volle 7.1 Unterstützung bietet. Als wirklich keine billige OEM-PowerDVD Version. Klasse!

WD Elements 250GB 2,5" HDD

Da meine 40er nicht mehr ausgereicht hat.

DSA - Drakensang
Full Metal Jacket - HD-DVD
SWAT - Blue-ray
Trible XXX - Blue-ray
Tränen der Sonne - Blue-ray
Saw 4 - LIMITED UNRATED COLLECTORS EDITION 2 DISC INKL. BUCH FSK ungeprüft
Hills have Eyes 1, The - Hügel der blutigen Augen US-Version UNCUT FSK 18
Hills have Eyes 2, The - Die Glücklichen sterben zuerst - UNCUT VERSION SPIO/JK
SanDisk 2GB Micro-SD Karte
Hama Handysocke orange
Nokia 6500 Slide mit Vertragsverlängerung

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Hills have Eyes 1, The - Hügel der blutigen Augen US-Version UNCUT FSK 18
> Hills have Eyes 2, The - Die Glücklichen sterben zuerst - UNCUT VERSION EG


 
Ich fand die beiden Filme so grottig ^^ 

Hab mir gestern zwei Chipsatzkühler von NorthQ gekauft, da meine Thermalright HR05 zu hoch sind für meinen HTPC.

Aber naja. Muss halt irgendwie funzen *gg*


----------



## EGThunder (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der erste ist Klasse, der zweite zum Schluss auch ganz gut. Ich mag solche Filme einfach. *g*

EG

Edit: Eins hab ich noch vergessen, Tickets für die Q-Base am 30.08. *freu*


----------



## Gast3737 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne WaKü hab ich mir gekauft mit zwei Radies und vorerst nur für die Cpu ein Kühler für 230€


----------



## Uziflator (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir ne HD 4870 bei Alternate gekauft und einen Scythe Mugen


----------



## McZonk (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Tja, mein E6750 wird wohl noch eine Weile durchhalten müssen, bis er ersetzt wird.
> Ich freue mich schon auf die Pics ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Here we go! Wundert euch nicht über die Temps, aber ich hatte nebst dem Boxed leider nix zum Testen da. Aber soweit bin ich Baff! Top CPU!


----------



## f3rr1s (9. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir 2 120mm Nanoxia Lüfter bestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMD (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

am freitag hab ich mir dieses schmuck stück gegöhnt

*Acer Aspire 5930G-844G32Mn*

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor P8400 (2.26GHz/3M)
LCD: 15.4'' WXGA Acer CrystalBrite LCD
RAM: 4 GB DDR2
HDD: 320 GB
Optical: DVD-Super Multi
Modem: 56K
Lan: 10/100/1000 Baste T
Wireless: 802.11a/b/gDraft-N WLAN
Softload: Windows Vista Home Premium SP1
Grafikspeicher: 512 MB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@McZonk: Wie dünn ist denn bitteschön der Boxedkühler?  
Also ich würde meinem Prozzi so etwas nicht zumuten!

@Topic: MX-2 WLP, da ist keine mehr hatte.


----------



## McZonk (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @McZonk: Wie dünn ist denn bitteschön der Boxedkühler?
> Also ich würde meinem Prozzi so etwas nicht zumuten!



45nm machens möglich  Ich hatte aber auch den Boxed eines E6600 verwendet - sprich dick mit Kupferkern.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jo, den "dicken" habe ich auch auf dem E2180 drauf und da sind die Temperaturen so lala. Einen 45er kann man mit den alten natürlich besser kühlen. Aber einen 65er mit dem neuen, flachen Kühler? Wäre ein Thema für "PCGH in Gefahr". 

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Spindel "Double Layer" Rohlinge von Intenso.


Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Bahncard 50 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein 4GB kit DDR2-1066 OCZ Reaper

Diese speicher preise waren einfach zu verlockend


----------



## Bennz (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Führerschein  und nen Auto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## memphis@Mg (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer kommt drauf


----------



## McZonk (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich sag nix


----------



## RomeoJ (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lool,.,.,...ist er endlich da....

dann mal los benchen...


----------



## memphis@Mg (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

bin schon dabei aber es kommt noch ein paket da darf ich zwecks McZonk noch nix verraten 

aber solche augen werde ihr machen hoffe ich 

nur cpu-Z liest die spannung höher aus als wie beim maximus im HW-monitor ausgelesen wird


----------



## Doc_Evil (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*Subway:*

- Italien BMT (Salami, Peperoni-Salami, Schinken)
- Brot: Parmesan Oregano
- 3-fach Käse (Frischkäse, Gauda, Mozzarella)
- doppelt Bacon (vorher bitte in die Mikrowelle)
- überbacken
- ein bisschen grünen Salat
- Salz, Pfeffer
- Mexican South West und Honey-Mostard Soße

War das lecker!


----------



## Taigao (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So bei mir sind entlich die Pakete eingetrudelt 8))

Gekauft habe ich :
 1 mal : Aquastream Xt Ultra
 1 mal : Black Ice Gt Stealth 360
 3 mal : Noisblocker 120
 1 mal : Ek Supreme Cpu Kühlkörper
 1 mal : Aquatube Ausgleichsbehälter
 1 mal : 5´25 Einbaurahmen für Aquatube
 1 mal : Twinplex Xt Nb Kühler

So das War es erstmal hoffe morgen oder so kommt das nächste 8)

Grüße euer Taigao


----------



## Mr_Duese (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist schon alles verbaut, hab ich auch schon was länger, aber Netz war nen paar Tage weg...Blitzschlag 

Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2                    
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme                      
Arctic Cooling MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste 4g               
Nanoxia LowFlow Fan 80mm – FX08/1600 bulk 2 mal 
Nanoxia LowFlow Fan 120mm – FX12/1250 bulk          3      mal
XILENCE VGA-RAM-Kühler (COO-XPRAM)                  
Revoltec GamePad Precision, Basic (RE051)
Logitech ChillStream PC, USB (963435-0914) 
Revoltec FightTapes (RZ028)
EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück


----------



## CeresPK (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hehe

habe mir ein iPod touch bestellt

aber nur die kleine Version mit 8GB.
wer braucht den schon die abartigen 32GB

sollte am Mittwoch bei mir sein.
Ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht.

meine PSP hat nämlich was Musi angeht auch nicht mehr so viele reserven mit ihren 1GB werde sie dann nur noch zum daddeln verwenden


----------



## DenniRauch (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

3 Maß auf dem Volksfest in Heilbronn und ne Pizza Margerita ^^


----------



## buzty (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nicht direkt gekauft aber gegen die defekte razer kraut getauscht: logitech g3   (verdammt ich muss mich an den lasersensor gewöhnen...^^)


----------



## Janny (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

250 Gb Samsung S-ATA Festplatte  ( danke Driver)


----------



## xTc (14. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen paar Liter Super für 1,38 Euro/Liter. Da muss ich einfach tanken.


----------



## boss3D (14. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern ist endlich mein MSI P45 Platinum gekommen und seitdem habe ich eigentlich kaum noch etwas anderes getan, als es zu Testen ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## CeresPK (14. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Boa gestern ist auch bei mir etwas gekommen

nein nicht doch was ihr jetzt denkt.
mein iPod Touch ist gestern angekommen deshalb war ich gestern auch fast nicht hier
Also muss schon sagen richtig geil das ding


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Boa gestern ist auch bei mir etwas gekommen
> Also muss schon sagen richtig geil das ding



Da könnte man jetz was denken...


----------



## Fabian (14. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab gestern einen Scythe Mugen erworben,idt schon über dhl auf dem Weg


----------



## Player007 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir grade diese grünen Dinger gekauft.

Gruß


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zwar am So gekauft, aber heute erst gekommen:

Mein Aquaero in Schwarz / Weis Display 

Und nein, ich habe keine Wakü, ich brauch den zur Steuerung der Lüfter in meinem System


----------



## Overlocked (15. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Xonar DX


----------



## MESeidel (15. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Player007 schrieb:


> Hab mit grade diese grünen Ding gekauft.
> 
> Gruß




Wow respekt: ne DVD Ausgabe^^



(ich weiß das war nicht gemeint)


----------



## Player007 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Wow respekt: ne DVD Ausgabe^^
> 
> 
> 
> (ich weiß das war nicht gemeint)



Ist nen ABO 

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir eben bei A&M den Film "Stealth - Unter dem Radar" auf DVD gelauft. Ich liebe diese Fliegerfilme einfach, auch, wenn sie im Prinzip nicht anderes machen, als die USA als die strahlende Supermacht darzustellen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## maaaaatze (17. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schon nen bisschen her aber egal.

Wir Waren Helden Limited Edition im Metallcase. Is die Original US Kinoversion, extrem Blutig aber gut. Bild kommt Morgen.... will nich mit Blitz auf Metall en Foto machen^^


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vor wenigen Minuten hat mir der Postmann mein sehnsüchtig erwartetes Schätzchen in die Hände gedrückt ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem habe ich mir etwas verspätet noch die PCGH 09/2008 geholt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wird die Graka erstmal ordentlich durchgebencht. Auf der PCGH-DVD liegt ja die Basic-Variante des 3DMark Vantage bei ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Args, Vantage? Sag' ich besser nichts zu. 

Aber kurze Bechnes wären nett, da mein System ziemlich ähnlich ist (3,2-3,6GHZ DC, 4GiByte).

Gruß,
André


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Args, Vantage? Sag' ich besser nichts zu.



Ist der Wert sehr "schlecht", oder sehr "gut"?



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Aber kurze Bechnes wären nett



Sind in Arbeit ... 
Richtig spannend wird es aber sowieso erst wieder mit dem Catalyst 8.8. Wie gut die Performance der HD4870 mit dem 8.7er aussieht, sollte allgemein bekannt sein.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Keine Ahnung, ich habe ihn noch nie "richtig" gebencht. Also nie die Graka und CPU ans Limit gebracht.
Grund: Gibt ja bei HWBot (noch) keine dafür. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lee (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir gerade ne Xonar DX und ein neues Headset gekauft...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich musste mir schon wieder Benzin kaufen (1.44€).


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich musste mir schon wieder Benzin kaufen (1.44€).



1 € und 44 Cent? Hast du etwa deine benzinbetriebene Heckenschere aufgetankt?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## maaaaatze (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Er meint wohl pro Liter


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Er meint wohl pro Liter


 
Jep, ist immer pro Liter.

Da ich knapp 42 Liter getankt habe, könnt ihr es euch selbst ausrechnen, was man meiner Kreditkarte abgeknöpft hat.


----------



## b0s (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

steht bei mir auch an die Tage.. zum Glück gehen in meine Maschine nur 10 Liter, das macht einen nicht gleich so arm.

Heute gekauft: SPS Gloves - Alpinestars Official Store
sowie n Nierengurt für 5 Öcken


----------



## Bennz (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Frühstück mit Frikadelle in nem Brötsche


----------



## SilentKilla (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab gestern für 1,315 getankt. Super vesteht sich.


----------



## Lee (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aus Vertragsverlängerung: Samsung SGH-U900 Soul

Will wer mein Z400?^^


----------



## AranoiT (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Scheise, wenn ich so weiter mache wars das mit Freundin, aber andererseits, hört Sie auf mit Schuhe -Bekleidung und Topfpflanzen zu kaufen die se mir auf meine Boxen stellt? Nein.

*Razer 4.000 dpi LACHESIS* 
(Kleiser-Tech - Razer Lycosa, backlight S-499645)
*Razer Lycosa, backlight* 
                  (Kleiser-Tech - Razer 4.000 dpi LACHESIS S-499644)

Für mein Kinozimmer das ich gerade am bauen bin, des darf ich ^^ 
*Beamer Acer P1165 DLP 2400* 
(Kleiser-Tech - Beamer Acer P1165 DLP 2400 S-610643)

nächsten Monat kommt noch das: 
*Creative Gigaworks S750 7.1* 
(Kleiser-Tech - Creative Gigaworks S750 7.1 S-500356)

die kommt in mein Game Rechner rein, da meine gestern aufgegeben hat:
*Creative SB X-Fi Elite Pro* 
(Kleiser-Tech - Creative SB X-Fi Elite Pro S-250208)


----------



## SilentKilla (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kauf dir net das Gigaworks, außer du willst unbedingt 7.1 für deinen PC.


----------



## Player007 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grad bei K&M ne 700 - teilige Packung Kabelbinder abgeholt ^^
Reicht erstmal für ein paar Jahre 

Gruß


----------



## f3rr1s (20. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Muhaha der Orange Zettel war meine PS3 hätte ich nich gedacht  
Bin danach sofort mit Fahrad in die Stadt geafhren und HDMI Kabel und GTA4 gekauft xD


----------



## Whoosaa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



f3rr1s schrieb:


> Muhaha der Orange Zettel war meine PS3 hätte ich nich gedacht
> Bin danach sofort mit Fahrad in die Stadt geafhren und HDMI Kabel und GTA4 gekauft xD


 
Arsch.


----------



## Lee (21. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade bei mir reingeflattert


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vorhin gekauft GTR Evolution




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geiles Spiel und das coolste daran ist der Eifelkurs

MFG


----------



## y33H@ (22. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine 150 GiB Western Digital Raptor 

cYa


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So bin von meiner Reise wieder da und das Paket hat schon auf mich gewartet^^

Meine Casewraps sind da 

Als ich das Paket aufmachte habe ich erstmal eine ziemlich ungewöhnliche Polsterung in Form leerer Packungen vorgefunden : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die Casewraps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich ebenfalls im Karton fand (was ich aber nicht bestellt hatte) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nagut auch nicht schlecht. Gefällt mir besser als die Kostenlosen Gummibärchen von hoh.de


----------



## Lexx (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Chicken-Bagel vom Ströck 


Sorry maids, ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen..


----------



## Doc_Evil (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade in der MiPa:

Jumper (BlueRay)
Kein Ohr Hasen (DVD)
Kein Ohr Hasen Stofftier


----------



## chris070 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Döner


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ASRock 4CoreDual-VSTA.

Für mein Benchvorhaben.


----------



## Lee (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Benchvorhaben+Asrock=WTF???


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also ich habe mir eben eine 100erter Packung schwarze Kabelbinder geholt ...

Na, wofür brauche ich die wohl?  
_Kleiner Tipp ..._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Benchvorhaben+Asrock=WTF???



Sockel 775 + AGP-Slot = Viele Punkte (für alte GraKas)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

4 Spiele (brauch ma wieder was neues)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Portal = 19,99€
TDU   = 14,99€
Matrix = 3,99€ (das habe ich damals schon auf na PS2 gezockt...hat Spaß gemacht^^)
Overlord = 9,99€ 

Zusammen: 47,96€


----------



## Lee (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Sockel 775 + AGP-Slot = Viele Punkte (für alte GraKas)


Das erklärt natürlich alles


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern Abend hab ich mir bei Amazon die Roccat Kone vorbestellt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da bin ich mal gespannt auf das Teil. Btw habe ich einen HR-11 geordert 

cYa


----------



## CeresPK (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die Kone ist schon was feines (hoffe ich)
mal sehen wenn sie billiger ist ob sie meine MX518 ersetzen kann oder ob die MX dann noch immer "the best Mouse ever" ist


----------



## MESeidel (25. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Die Kone ist schon was feines (hoffe ich)
> mal sehen wenn sie billiger ist ob sie meine MX518 ersetzen kann oder ob die MX dann noch immer "the best Mouse ever" ist



Die Kone ist auf jeden Fall besser.
Zur GC konnte man sie testen.
Zum einen in verschiedenen Spielen zum anderen das komplette Einstellungs-Menü.

Wenn da nicht der Preis wäre^^


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eben ist mein Arctic-Cooling Accelero Twin-Turbo angekommen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spätestens heute Nachmittag geht es hier los.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Eben ist mein Arctic-Cooling Accelero Twin-Turbo angekommen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zum Accelero? Beim TwinTurbo ist doch nur nen Haufen Plaste drauf oder?


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zum Accelero? Beim TwinTurbo ist doch nur nen Haufen Plaste drauf oder?


Auf den ersten Blick würde ich schon mal sagen, dass der deutlich größere Lüfter hat ...

_PS: Einfach meinen Thread im Auge behalten. _ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick würde ich schon mal sagen, dass der deutlich größere Lüfter hat ...
> 
> _PS: Einfach meinen Thread im Auge behalten. _
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich mein ja ohne das Plaste

Weil beim Accelero gehören eh 2 120mm lüffis drauf.

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich mein ja ohne das Plaste
> 
> Weil beim Accelero gehören eh 2 120mm lüffis drauf.


Ohne das Platik wäre ein Unterschied, dass dieser Kühler "nur" die Platinenfläche bedeckt und nicht darüberhinaus ragt. Alles weitere muss ich mir erst anschauen ...  

Jetzt aber Schluss hier mit off-Topic. Falls du weitere Fragen haben solltest, poste diese bitte in meinem Thread.

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (26. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Willkommen bei Bastuck

Mal endlich ne neu Gruppe A Anlage für meinen Ibiza GTI.
Und zack, sind 560€ wieder futsch,... XD


----------



## STSLeon (27. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Digitalkamera und zwar eine DSC-H9 für 300€. Voll das Schnäppchen bei Amazon kostet sie noch über 400


----------



## boss3D (27. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute ist endlich meine Thermalright Ultra 120 True Black angekommen und steckt mittlerweile schon mit dem draufmontierten Scythe Ultra Kaze im PC ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg, boss3D


----------



## devon (27. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein E8600 is Heute endlich angekommen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit dem Beiliegenden Boxedkühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (27. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



devon schrieb:


> Mein E8600 is Heute endlich angekommen :




Wie geht er ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Chrisch hat ihn mit Wakü (und 'nem Rampage Extreme) auf *5253.81 MHz* bekommen. Ist vielleicht ein Anreiz für dich. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## devon (27. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich test grad nur MAX-FSB und da bleib ich bei 535Mhz hängen auch wenn ich die Spannungen noch weiter hochdreh und ich hab mit Bios Bugs zu kämpfen wenn der mit defaults Startet dann Freezed der mir im Bios erst wenn der einmal Richtig gestartet ist geht des wieder...

€: bin grad bei einem MAxTakt von 5035Mhz unter Luft^^


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe gerade meinem eeepc900 einen 2GB RAM spendiert.
Ist ziemlich wählerisch, was den Arbeitsspeicher angeht, der Corsair Value RAM hat ihm gar nicht geschmeckt.
Nun hat er Kingston...


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute ist endlich mein neuer Schreibtisch angekommen und ich habe ihn auch schon zusammengebaut ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Das ganze Computerzeug gehört natürlich nicht mir. Das ist ein Bild von "Quelle", wo zum Angucken alles hingestellt wurde.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Heute ist endlich meine Thermalright Ultra 120 True Black angekommen und steckt mittlerweile schon mit dem draufmontierten Scythe Ultra Kaze im PC ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast du ein Bild von deinem PC?

Ich interessiere mich für den gleichen Kühler und wollte ihn gerne mal in Aktion sehen.


----------



## xTc (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einmal Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



xTc schrieb:


> Einmal Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml


 
Bei den vielen CPU wechsel kein Wunder.


----------



## Robär (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein UMTS Vertrag (kann man das als kaufen bezeichnen ), Mushkin XP-8500, Roccat Kone, Roccat Valo und Roccat Sense...leider nur noch nix davon da...


----------



## xTc (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei den vielen CPU wechsel kein Wunder.



Brauch ich bei CPU's nicht. Brauch das eher für GPU's und Speicher-Chips. 

Ach, und nen Froop hab ich mir heute gekauft, den esse ich jetzt.

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



xTc schrieb:


> Ach, und nen Froop hab ich mir heute gekauft, den esse ich jetzt.
> 
> Gruß


 
Erdbeere?


----------



## xTc (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erdbeere?



Froop des Jahres - Himbeer-Passionsfrucht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Auja, WLP bräuchte ich auch neue. 

Meine MX-2 ist fast leer. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Auja, WLP bräuchte ich auch neue.
> 
> Meine MX-2 ist fast leer.
> 
> ...


 
Du solltest dir einen entsprechenden Vorrat anlegen.
So wie ich beim Single Malt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Okey - also so wie xTc mit seinen P45-Boards.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Okey - also so wie xTc mit seinen P45-Boards.


 
Jep, und seinen ganzen RAMs.


----------



## xTc (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Pffft - Ich hab noch 2 Tuben MX auf Vorrat hier liegen. Bei meinen Umbauaktionen ist das auch biter notwenig.


----------



## theLamer (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab grad WLP von artic cooling jekauft


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe noch die Zalmanpaste. Noch nie benutzt. Soll ich mal? 

Bestimmt 71°C bei 4000RPM im Idle. 

*Wie die schon aussieht...baahhh...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild von deinem PC?


Noch nicht, aber das kann ich morgen ändern ... 

Du bekommst dann von mir eine PN, wenn ich das Foto gemacht habe.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CeresPK (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Habe noch die Zalmanpaste. Noch nie benutzt. Soll ich mal?
> 
> Bestimmt 71°C bei 4000RPM im Idle.
> 
> ...




ey andré Die ZAlman PAste ist eigentlich richtig gut(habe sie selbst)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und? Wie viele CPUs schon wegen Overheat geschrottet? 

Naja, ich trau' ihr nicht so wirklich - für eine alte Graka könnte ich sie aber mal nehmen.


----------



## CeresPK (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Und? Wie viele CPUs schon wegen Overheat geschrottet?
> 
> Naja, ich trau' ihr nicht so wirklich - für eine alte Graka könnte ich sie aber mal nehmen.


wieso traust du ihr nicht in vielen test ist sie die beste wärmeleitpaste


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Noch nicht, aber das kann ich morgen ändern ...
> 
> Du bekommst dann von mir eine PN, wenn ich das Foto gemacht habe.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Riesig, danke dir. 

Freue mich schon darauf.
Der Thermalright als Black Edition sieht einfach so geil aus.
Mal sehen, wie er eingebaut wirkt.
Aber mein neuer Favorit.


----------



## aXwin (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade nen Asus P5Q Deluxe gegönnt (als Prozi dient erstmal nen E2140) und ein neues Netzteil: Corsair HX520W.

Vor ca 1 Woche habe ich meinen Scythe Mugen, 2 GehäuseLüfter, MX2 WLP und die eXactMat von Razer bekommen 

Mal schauen wann dann die Graka kommt


----------



## grubsnek (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Samsung Syncmaster 2043 BW silber 

Gestern bestellt und heute morgen verschickt


----------



## CrashStyle (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir grad das Board gekauft!

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - Biostar TPower I45

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...gh-extreme-biostar-tpower-i45.html#post141472




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hab mir grad das Board gekauft!
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - Biostar TPower I45


Wo bleibt ein Bericht der ersten Eindrücke und OC-Versuche?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wenn wer sagt _gerade gekauft_ gehe ich davon aus, dass er es noch nicht in den Händen hält.

Ich wollte mir heute eigentlich neue MX-2² () holen, habs aber vergessen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## CrashStyle (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wo bleibt ein Bericht der ersten Eindrücke und OC-Versuche?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Kommen noch! Sobald ich es in händen halte und eingbaut inkl. Vista neuinstalliert!



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wenn wer sagt _gerade gekauft_ gehe ich davon aus, dass er es noch nicht in den Händen hält.
> 
> Ich wollte mir heute eigentlich neue MX-2² () holen, habs aber vergessen.
> 
> ...



Richtig heute bestellt! Morgen müsste es kommen bei Alternate heute noch raus!


----------



## boss3D (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wenn wer sagt _gerade gekauft_ gehe ich davon aus, dass er es noch nicht in den Händen hält.


Also, wenn ich "gekauft" schreibe, dann hat der Händler das Geld schon bekommen und ich halte die Ware in meinen Händen. In seinem Fall wäre das Wort "bestellt" sinnvoller gewesen ...  


CrashStyle schrieb:


> Kommen noch! Sobald ich es in händen halte und eingbaut inkl. Vista neuinstalliert!


*freu* ... 

@ Topic
Ich habe mir eben die Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music bestellt. "Gekauft" ist sie am Dienstag, wenn der Postmann sie mir in die Hand drückt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade BESTELLT Thread"*

.................................................^ 
Also bei mir stimmst jetzt schon mal. 

Gerade bestellt - sollte dann Montag da sein. 

High - Die James Blunt-Story




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (29. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

3 Meter Blackwire Sleeve bei Friese-IT 
Das wird ein Spaß, endlich keine bunten Kabel mehr in meinem schönen System


----------



## CrashStyle (30. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Es ist da! Muss aber noch bis ca. 14uhr warten bis der SMP client WU fertig ist. Hier erste Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## memphis@Mg (30. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wo hast du das her?


----------



## Klutten (30. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gekauft nix, aber gerade die neue PCGH-Extended aus dem Briefkasten geschält.


----------



## Fransen (30. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> wo hast du das her?



Würde mal sagen Alternate.
Dem ersten Post nach zu urteilen.


----------



## Lee (30. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jup, gerade meine PCGH Extended bekommen...


----------



## CrashStyle (30. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> wo hast du das her?



Über Geizhals bei Alternate gekauft war billigster Anbieter!



Klutten schrieb:


> gekauft nix, aber gerade die neue PCGH-Extended aus dem Briefkasten geschält.



Die hab ich auch aus dem Briefkasten geholt!^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade bestellt.
34 Jahre alten Glengoyne, endlich lieferbar. 

Der Preis ist.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (30. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wie alt bist du?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich bin 25


----------



## stone0815 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir vorgestern ein neues Gehäuse gekauft:

Thermaltake Matrix VX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht das beste, aber in dieser Preisklasse denke ich ein sehr gutes Teil.
jedenfalls ist es tatsächlich Federleicht!
Bin schon gespannt, wie der umbau klappt.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (31. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin 25



achsoo, tud mir leid, hab dich jetzt mit einem anderen user hier verwechselt^^


----------



## moddingfreaX (31. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein PCGH Extended Abo mit dem Speed-Link Medusa ProGamer


----------



## moddingfreaX (31. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gerade bestellt.
> 34 Jahre alten Glengoyne, endlich lieferbar.
> 
> Der Preis ist.....
> ...



Ist das etwa  der hier?

 Bisschen teuer oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Ist das etwa der hier?
> 
> Bisschen teuer oder?


 
Jep, in etwa. 
Teuer würde ich nicht sagen.
Wenn man so denkt, was Leute für Wein bezahlen.....


----------



## GoZoU (31. August 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das ist echt was feines...da schlägt mein Whiskey-Herz höher. Ich hoffe du genießt ihn ausgiebig und so wie es sich für so etwas gehört    ..... mit Cola und auf ex 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Musik hören mittels meines N95 (4GB micrso SD gepimpt) im Schlafzimmer.. bei trauter Zweisamkeit oder so :B das man nicht immer den TV an machen muss..


----------



## Haekksler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ui^^ die hab ich auch ...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Drecks Amazon. Die sagen doch Bücherbestellungen sind versandkostenfrei - nix da, 3€ standen auf der Rechnung. 
Zum Glück hab ichs bemerkt => storniert.


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vielleicht wars ja ein Hörbuch :o
Die sind nicht Versandkostenfrei.

Also ich hab schön öfters mal n Buch für 2.90 oder so (also weit unter 20 euro) bestellt.


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Milchkaffee und ein belegtes Broetchen. 

Fruehstueckszeit.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Drecks Amazon. Die sagen doch Bücherbestellungen sind versandkostenfrei - nix da, 3€ standen auf der Rechnung.
> Zum Glück hab ichs bemerkt => storniert.


Nur wenn du es bei Amazon direkt kaufst. Über Marketplace sinds 3 EUR. Lohnt sich aber teilweise, weil dort oft Mängelexemplare usw. sehr günstig angeboten werden.


----------



## Lee (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich *werde* mir gleich eine richtig große Pizza kaufen


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade 134 Euro bei der Post gelassen für 2 Pakete nach Taiwan :B


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab nen Q6600 , Scythe Retention Kit und ne Artic Silver WLP bestellt


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nur wenn du es bei Amazon direkt kaufst. Über Marketplace sinds 3 EUR. Lohnt sich aber teilweise, weil dort oft Mängelexemplare usw. sehr günstig angeboten werden.



Doch - es war über Amazon (war auch eh der billigste).



k-b schrieb:


> Vielleicht wars ja ein Hörbuch :o
> Die sind nicht Versandkostenfrei.



Nope, ist ein Buch - kein *Hör*buch oder *Bilder*buch. Nein - eins mit vielen Buchstaben! 

Habe ja auch schon öfters Bücher dort bestellt (auch versandkostenfrei).

Naja, vlt. kann ich ja 'ne kostenlose Supporthotline erreichen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe grad für 32,xx € Vollgetankt


----------



## DanielX (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

lol, hast du nen Smart, oder haste Gas?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das K9N2 und AeroCool Gehäuse wurden soeben per ups übergeben.


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



DanielX schrieb:


> lol, hast du nen Smart, oder haste Gas?



Letzteres


----------



## Doc_Evil (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe grad für 32,xx € Vollgetankt


Hehe, ich gestern für 34,xx €.
Das auch nur weil die Tanke "teuer" war


----------



## DanielX (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja saber saber, brauch auch Gas, was muss ich für den Umbau einplanen ??


----------



## xTc (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab gerade Arbeitsspeicher bestellt. 


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Warum das denn bitte?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Warum das denn bitte?



Weil XTC nicht weiß, wohin mit sein Geld


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Echt? Kein Problem. 

*Kontoinhaber: André ...
....*


Ach ja, hab mir das Buch jetzt übrigens beim Buchladen um die Ecke bestellen lassen. 1 Woche und ich kanns abholen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Warum das denn bitte?



Darum? 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Weil XTC nicht weiß, wohin mit sein Geld



Pffff.... Wenn ich sowas schon höre.....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Verstehst auch gar kein Spaß, was denkste warum da nen smiley is -.- 

War nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## Doc_Evil (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



DanielX schrieb:


> Ja saber saber, brauch auch Gas, was muss ich für den Umbau einplanen ??


Verschieden, je nach Motor und Gasanlage (2.000 Euro min).
Kannst dich gerne bei mir per PM melden.
Ist der falsche Fred dafür


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Verschieden, je nach Motor und Gasanlage (2.000 Euro min).
> Kannst dich gerne bei mir per PM melden.
> Ist der falsche Fred dafür



Alter Nachmacher du


----------



## push@max (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade ein Buch zur Ajax Programmierung bestellt, 25 Flocken der Spass.


----------



## exa (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 rollen spiegelband
pattex konstuktionskleber
bastlerglas 50cm x 50cm
schleifpapier 400er und 600er
dremel trennscheiben
schrauben mit zylinderkopf

und das alles 40 euro, obwohl nur kleinkram

für was das alles is dürft ihr jetz raten^^


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> 2 rollen spiegelband
> pattex konstuktionskleber
> bastlerglas 50cm x 50cm
> schleifpapier 400er und 600er
> ...



Trabi reparieren und tunen


----------



## CeresPK (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> 2 rollen spiegelband
> pattex konstuktionskleber
> bastlerglas 50cm x 50cm
> schleifpapier 400er und 600er
> ...



Wieso willst du deine Badewanne erst zerschneiden um sie dan mit Bastlerglas zu verkleiden???


----------



## exa (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

fast richtig, ich finde halt ne durchsichtige kloschüssel hat was


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Das ist echt was feines...da schlägt mein Whiskey-Herz höher. Ich hoffe du genießt ihn ausgiebig und so wie es sich für so etwas gehört  ..... mit Cola und auf ex
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Ich werde ihn genießen. 
Habe mir extra aus der Antarktis 40.000 Jahre altes Eis einfliegen lassen. 



xTc schrieb:


> Hab gerade Arbeitsspeicher bestellt.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Erzählst du welchen, oder ist der wieder für einen Spezialtest?


----------



## Adrenalize (1. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



riedochs schrieb:


> Trabi reparieren und tunen


----------



## f3rr1s (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern angekommen und alles eingebaut  nechsten Monat noch ne Wakü denn passt das erstma 

EDIT: Update noch 1 Bild hinzugefügt mit eingebauter Hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



f3rr1s schrieb:


> Gestern angekommen und alles eingebaut  nechsten Monat noch ne Wakü denn passt das erstma


 
Jep, wird bestimmt sehr gut passen.


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mal nen neuen K&N Tauschfilter.....


----------



## CeresPK (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Apokalypse (Band 3) bestellt ist am Montag da (sagt Amazon).
Ich hoffe er ist genau so gut wie die beiden Bände davor.
mal sehen vlt kaufe ich auch noch Band 4 wenn er erscheint. Obwohl Bernd Frenz war als Autor einsame klasse obs der neue genau so gut hinbekommt???
Erstmal muss ich aber SWRC True Colors fertiglesen
da kommt auch bald Band 4 aber wenigstens ist dort der Autor gleich.
(was ich lustig finde ist das bei SWRC die Bände immer dicker werden bei Stalker aber immer dünner ich hoffe das ändert sich mit der Apokalypse)


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> 2 rollen spiegelband
> pattex konstuktionskleber
> bastlerglas 50cm x 50cm
> schleifpapier 400er und 600er
> ...



Uh, schwierig zu erraten 
Ich sag nur: Window im Eigenbau! 

Aber das Spiegelband?


----------



## push@max (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Super für 30€ bei einem Preis für 1,46€

Die Abzocke ist echt unglaublich! der Rohölpreis ist so "extrem" niedrig, der Bürger in Deutschland bekommt mal wieder nichts davon! hauptsache die fetten Schulden vom Staat abbauen und die fahren alle Audi A8 mit 400PS.

ich könnte mich wieder übel aufregen!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> ich könnte mich wieder übel aufregen!



Tust du doch gerade. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## push@max (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Tust du doch gerade.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Ach was, ich könnte jetzt noch richtig austeilen, aber ich hab kein bock so viel zu schreiben


----------



## exa (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Uh, schwierig zu erraten
> Ich sag nur: Window im Eigenbau!
> 
> Aber das Spiegelband?



spiegelband klebt wie hölle, das blech reißt eher, als das das window abgeht^^


----------



## HeNrY (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vorgestern gekauft: Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 samt GeLi


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vorhin hat mir der Postbote eine neue DiNovo Edge gebracht. Jetzt kann ich an zwei Rechnern synchron das Forum zuspammen. ^^


----------



## bau7s (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab heute ne kleine lieferung bekommen...

4 x Noiseblocker Blacksilent XL1 (wobei mir hier die Farbe nich so gefällt... die Dinger sin mehr lila wie blau bei meinem Licht )
2 x Kabelummantelung
1 x Accelero S1
1 Packung Schleifpapier
1 Dose Lack
2 x SATA-Kabel blau


----------



## Doc_Evil (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Super für 30€ bei einem Preis für 1,46€
> 
> Die Abzocke ist echt unglaublich! der Rohölpreis ist so "extrem" niedrig, der Bürger in Deutschland bekommt mal wieder nichts davon! hauptsache die fetten Schulden vom Staat abbauen und die fahren alle Audi A8 mit 400PS.
> 
> ich könnte mich wieder übel aufregen!


Danke fürs erinnern!
Muss gleich noch volltanken (für 35 Euro) 

Denke mal ich werde mir gleich Guitar Hero III für die PS3 kaufen.
Gibts grad im MM für 49,- Euro.


----------



## k-b (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Muse und Dragonforce Trackpack für GH3 PS3 
Da endlich meine CC gekommen ist.


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So, habe mir eben Clear Sky für lachhafte 39.99 € gekauft - ungekürzte Version  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Doc_Evil (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wie oben geschrieben war ich in der MiPa bei MM und hab mir Guitar Hero 3 für die PS3 gekauft. Geiloooo


----------



## push@max (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Canon PIXMA IP4500 für 69€, nachdem bei meinem IP4000 der Druckkopf kaputt ging. Neuer Druckkopf würde mich 56€ kosten


----------



## Lee (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Packung Kinderriegel


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Ne Packung Kinderriegel


 
Lecker. 

Ich musste mir mal wieder Super gönnen, 1.44€/L


----------



## Las_Bushus (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wth? was heult ihr bei 1,44€/L ?!?!!!!!?! bei mir wäre das super günstig wenn ich das richtig gehört hab waren heute früh die günstigsten bei uns 1,48€/L ....

aber btt. 1xDreiKornToastbroat, 1xKornflakes,1x5er Pack Kinderriegel (eine packung kostenlos)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Seit ich für den Sprit über 1.20€/L zahlen muss, heule ich immer. 

Schon mal geguckt, was Iglo 15er Fischstäbchen inzwischen kosten?


----------



## MESeidel (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon mal geguckt, was Iglo 15er Fischstäbchen inzwischen kosten?



Der Hohn ist eher, dass sie ein paar Cent mehr kosten, als die 10er Packung...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Der Hohn ist eher, dass sie ein paar Cent mehr kosten, als die 10er Packung...


 
Jep, das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist bei der 15er halt am besten, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich damals (als ich noch jung und gutaussehen war ) 5 Mark für eine Packung bezahlt hätte.

Ich glaube, ich brauche mehr Geld.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ quantenslipstream

In einigen Gebieten Niedersachsens verkaufen sie schon nur noch 13er-Verpackungen. Deren Sinn will mir nicht einleuchten. Vor allem: War das Thema Mogelpackungen nicht schon längst gegessen?


----------



## el barto (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir ne Sandisk Cruzer Contour 8GB zugelegt ...mein erster schneller USB-Stick  (vorher nur Werbegeschenke )

Zum Fischstäbchenthema kann ich leider nix beitragen 

el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream
> 
> In einigen Gebieten Niedersachsens verkaufen sie schon nur noch 13er-Verpackungen. Deren Sinn will mir nicht einleuchten. Vor allem: War das Thema Mogelpackungen nicht schon längst gegessen?


 
13er Packung?
Ist ja der Hammer 
Aber das mit den Mogelpackungen ist schon echt fies.
Ich muss nur an Pringles denken. Zuerst 200g pro Packung für 1,59€.
Jetzt 170g Packung für 1,79€
Das ist Abzocke pur.

Dass mein Whisky ständig teurer wird, schmerz auch schon, aber bei 300€ pro Flasche ist das schon fast zweitrangig,
Kampftrinker eben..... 



el barto schrieb:


> Hab mir ne Sandisk Cruzer Contour 8GB zugelegt ...mein erster schneller USB-Stick  (vorher nur Werbegeschenke )


 
Ist doch auch was Schönes. 



el barto schrieb:


> Zum Fischstäbchenthema kann ich leider nix beitragen
> 
> el barto


 
Doch, doch, kannste bestimmt 
schmecken sie dir wenigstens, wenn du welche isst?


----------



## push@max (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich mampfe gerade trockene "Lucky Rings" , das sind diese bunten Kelloggs...bekomm einfach nicht genug von den 

Aber morgen kauf ich mir erstmal diese Ofenbaguetts...am liebsten mit Mozaralla, Salamie oder Hackfleisch, ich esse aber alle gleichzeitig


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> ich esse aber alle gleichzeitig


 
Respekt. 
Schon mal nachgeschaut, wieviel Joule du dann reingeschaufelt hast.


----------



## push@max (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Respekt.
> Schon mal nachgeschaut, wieviel Joule du dann reingeschaufelt hast.



kein Plan was Joule sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> kein Plan was Joule sind


 
Das ist Joule.

Das steht auf der Packung drauf, heißt Nährwertkennzeichnung.
Es zeigt dir den Brennwert, den die Nahrung auf 100g enthält.
Ich habe hier eine Packung Pringles stehen.
Enthält 2.207.000 Joule pro 100g, also bei 170g Packung 3.751.900 Joule.
Ein erwachsener Mensch braucht so um die 4.000.000 Joule am Tag.
Also mit einer Packung Pringles und einem Softdrink bist du schon darüber.


----------



## push@max (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aha, okay.

Ich esse das ja nicht ständig, sondern alle paar Wochen nur...allerdings kann ich mampfen was ich und irgendwie setzt sich das mir nicht ab...naja von mir aus 

Aber morgen sind die Baguetties dran!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Aha, okay.
> 
> Ich esse das ja nicht ständig, sondern alle paar Wochen nur....


 
Alle paar Wochen....
Dazwischen hungerst du also? 



push@max schrieb:


> allerdings kann ich mampfen was ich und irgendwie setzt sich das mir nicht ab...


 
Du glücklicher.....


----------



## push@max (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alle paar Wochen....
> Dazwischen hungerst du also?



Nene, ich meine ich esse so ein Fastfood nur alle paar Wochen, dazwischen natürlich ausgewogen und gesund


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe ich mich wiedermal in den falschen Thread verirrt, oder wird hier wirklich der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread" mit "off-Topic" zugespamt? 

Ich habe mir jedenfalls heute die ganzen Teile für meine WaKü bei Aquatuning bestellt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Habe ich mich wiedermal in den falschen Thread verirrt, oder wird hier wirklich der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread" mit "off-Topic" zugespamt?


 
Jep, gespamt wird überall. 



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jedenfalls heute die ganzen Teile für meine WaKü bei Aquatuning bestellt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Aha, wann wird sie denn geliefert, bzw. ab wann können wir mit ersten Bildern rechnen?

Ach, nur so nebenbei.
Ich habe mir letztens neue Festplatten und DVD Brenner gekauft, für das neue MIIF.


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, wann wird sie denn geliefert, bzw. ab wann können wir mit ersten Bildern rechnen?


Schätzungsweise Mitte/Ende nächster Woche ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Schätzungsweise Mitte/Ende nächster Woche ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Dann freue ich mich schon auf deinen Bericht und die Bilder.

Ich habe gerade einen Pudding gegessen, den ich heute gekauft habe.


----------



## k-b (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

War gerade in wanted! Spitzen Film!
Wie Shoot em up und Max Payne in einem! Eigentlich nur wie Shoot em up mit Bullettime und bisschen mehr (aber dafür schlechterer) Story.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Hand voll gewinkelte Sata-Kabel - rot. Mit und ohne Metallclip. Mir will nur nicht einleuchten, weshalb letzteres günstiger gewesen ist, als die metallfreie Variante. Wir werden es nie erfahren.

Ich hoffe, dass die großen Namen wie Asus, Gigabyte, Msi usw. endlich abgewinkelte Anschlusskabel bei den Mainboards beilegen. Bei meinem DS4 war das leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## k-b (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mein asus m3a78 hatte n abgewinkeltes. mir wird nur irgendwie der Nutzen davon nicht klar ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX und Thermalright HR-11 VGA Backside Cooler

Von forumdeluxx Tommy_Hewitt


----------



## GoZoU (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Maximus Formula hatte auch abgewinkelte Kabel.

Ganz viel zu essen:
1x Dönerteller
1x Brot
1x Kartoffeln
1x Eis 
1x Cola, Mezzo und Cola Light
1x Nudeln
3x Tomaten
1x Gurke
1x Salatkopf
1x Salakis
1x Haribo
.
.
.
Das lässt sich jetzt noch ne Weile fortsetzen. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl die Lebensmittel werden auch immer teurer 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also beim Maximus waren sogar 2 oder 3 abgewinkelte bei. 

So - ich habe meinen 2. PC mit Kaltlichtkatoden und Lüftern ausgestattet und die Kabelverlegung etwas verbessert. 

Und gekauft habe ich eine Stehlampe. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## f3rr1s (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Mein Maximus Formula hatte auch abgewinkelte Kabel.
> 
> Ganz viel zu essen:
> 1x Dönerteller
> ...




Ja die werden sau teuer


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ k-b

abgewinkelte Stecker sind extrem praktisch, wenn du z.B. wie bei mir, genau neben der Grafikkarte eine Festplatte verbaut hast. Um dann nicht großartig damit zu kollidieren, nutzt du diesen Stecker, um einen festen Halt an der Festplatte zu haben.

Bei meinem Fall (siehe Bild) bieten sich solche Lösungen nur an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Eine Hand voll gewinkelte Sata-Kabel - rot. Mit und ohne Metallclip. Mir will nur nicht einleuchten, weshalb letzteres günstiger gewesen ist, als die metallfreie Variante. Wir werden es nie erfahren.


 
Jep, der Hersteller weiß es selbst nicht mehr, 
ich hätte aber schwarze Sata Kabel genommen.



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die großen Namen wie Asus, Gigabyte, Msi usw. endlich abgewinkelte Anschlusskabel bei den Mainboards beilegen. Bei meinem DS4 war das leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit.


 
Bei dem Maximus 2 Formula und dem P5Q Pro waren gewinkelte Stecker dabei.


----------



## MESeidel (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> @ k-b
> 
> abgewinkelte Stecker sind extrem praktisch, wenn du z.B. wie bei mir, genau neben der Grafikkarte eine Festplatte verbaut hast. Um dann nicht großartig damit zu kollidieren, nutzt du diesen Stecker, um einen festen Halt an der Festplatte zu haben.
> 
> Bei meinem Fall (siehe Bild) bieten sich solche Lösungen nur an.



Sie sind aber nach oben abgewinkelt!

Wenn man ein Laufwerk oder eine Festplatte weit oben im Gehäuse hat, ist man aufgeschmissen...


----------



## k-b (7. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> @ k-b
> 
> abgewinkelte Stecker sind extrem praktisch, wenn du z.B. wie bei mir, genau neben der Grafikkarte eine Festplatte verbaut hast. Um dann nicht großartig damit zu kollidieren, nutzt du diesen Stecker, um einen festen Halt an der Festplatte zu haben.
> 
> ...



Ah Okay - ich verstehe. Solche Probleme sind mir gar nicht bekannt. Früher waren da nur IDE-Platten .. und aktuell ein Antec P182 und Onboardgrafik .. da stellt sich das Problem schon zweimal nicht weil die Platten wo anders sind und eh keine Graka drin ist 

Habe den Sinn davon gar nicht verstanden, und ich glaube sogar das ich das abgewinkelte Ende am Motherboard rein gemacht hab  in den äußersten Steckplatz.

Wieder was gelernt, danke!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> War gerade in wanted! Spitzen Film!
> Wie Shoot em up und Max Payne in einem! Eigentlich nur wie Shoot em up mit Bullettime und bisschen mehr (aber dafür schlechterer) Story.



Oja du sagst es, so verdammt geil der Film


----------



## AttAx (7. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 mal 1GB Corsair Ram um meinen PC auf 4GB aufzurüsten


----------



## split (7. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Raptor M3 Platinum für 30€. Leider ist die noch nicht da.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (7. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe Heute eine HD4870 512MB von Sapphire für 189,- inkl. Versand auf eBay ersteigert 

Sollte die Woche kommen, dann wir die HD3870 in Rente geschickt und später weiterverkauft 


MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## SilentKilla (8. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ASUS Maximus II Formula 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				SilentKilla schrieb:
			
		

> ASUS Maximus II Formula



Los, quantenslipstream, sag' was dazu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Los, quantenslipstream, sag' was dazu.


 
Wenn's gerade ist, ein guter Kauf... 
Wenn die NB Temp brauchbar ist, ein sehr guter Kauf.. 

Wenn du eins ohne Marvell Controller hast, ein Wunderkauf.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wird Mogen abgeholt bei HoH
*
Core 2 Duo E4500 *für das zweit Sys

*Scythe Kama Cross* Der Kühler dazu

*Corsair XMS2 Dominator KIT 4096MB PC2-8500 CL5* Endlich 4 Gig im Sys kan aber nur 3 Gig nutzen Vista 32 Bit sei dank.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wird Mogen abgeholt bei HoH
> 
> *Core 2 Duo E4500 *für das zweit Sys
> 
> ...


 
Für das Zweitsystem ist das klasse. 
Die 4GB schreien förmlich nach x64.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 4GB schreien förmlich nach x64.


  Wenn alle meine Geräte darunter laufen würden (Camera,Scanner,ect.) , dann wärs kein Problem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wenn alle meine Geräte darunter laufen würden (Camera,Scanner,ect.) , dann wärs kein Problem.


 
Kenne ich, meine TV Karte und der Scanner laufen unter Vista nicht, egal ob 32 oder 64bit, halt keine Treiber verfügbar.
Deshalb benutze ich auch XP
Vista nur für die D3D 10 Games (und die sind rar).


----------



## Falk (8. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Siemens Gigaset SX685 + Gigaset S68H Mobilteil - und ja, ein Telefon muss via Bluetooth mit dem PC zusammenarbeiten können und ein Farbdisplay haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich wäre froh, wenn mein Telefon überhaupt eine Anzeige hätte. 

Naja, ein Display hat das Ding ja, aber nur 8 Zeichen - Displayhöhe geschätzte 9mm. Brauche unbedingt mal ein neues. 
Oder sollte ich das skypen verstärken. xD

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, wenn mein Telefon überhaupt eine Anzeige hätte.


 
Ich wäre froh, wenn ich das Telefon endlich aus der Hand meiner Frau bekommen würde.


----------



## Lee (8. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



> ein Farbdisplay haben


Also meines hat auch ein Farbdisplay

Wollte unbedingt eines mit Headsetanschluss und da gabs nur das eine im MM


----------



## k-b (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wenn alle meine Geräte darunter laufen würden (Camera,Scanner,ect.) , dann wärs kein Problem.


Nimm halt Linux. Da läuft dein Scanner sogar unter 64 Bit ohne das du Treiber saugen musst


----------



## emmaspapa (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, wenn ich das Telefon endlich aus der Hand meiner Frau bekommen würde.


 
In Zeiten von Telefonflat ist das doch egal  Sei froh das sie beschäftigt ist  . Nicht umsonst habe ich meiner Tochter auch noch ein separates Telefon mit eigener Nummer hingestellt 

ich habe gerade einen neuen Tarif bei meinem Provider "gekauft" - gewechselt. Spart mich immerhin 10 Euro im Monat


----------



## k-b (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

In Zeiten von Telefonflat ist es sogar *besser* wenn die beschäftigt ist


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*


1 Exemplar(e) von: Casio EXZ-CASE1 Ledertasche für EXILIM ZOOM, schwarz
Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.
1 Exemplar(e) von: Casio EXILIM EX-Z80 BK Digitalkamera (8 Megapixel, 3-fach opt. Zoom, 2,6" Display) in Schwarz
Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.
1 Exemplar(e) von: Flashstar by Hama High Speed SD Card 2GB
Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.
ich freue mich auf Fotos machen!


----------



## b0s (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wenn se da is, mach mal Fotos von deiner Cam 


@Topic: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wurd kürzlich der Betrag für mein PCGH-Abo eingezogen (schon wieder nur so wenig Geld diesen Monat  )
Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir zusätzlich noch das PCGHX-Abo gönne 
Gerade wo ich anfange mich für ne Waku zu interessieren, wär das bestimmt nicht verkehrt...


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

witzig... ein Foto meiner Cam die ich bestellt habe? gucke doch mal im I-net nach, da ist sie zu sehen...hoffe das Ding erfüllt seinen Zweck und ist leicht zu bedienen..mal gucken und der Preis für alles zusammen mit 141 € ist auch ok!


----------



## b0s (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

war doch nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ohhh ich konnte deine Betonung im Satz leider nicht erlesen...


----------



## b0s (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

War das jetzt ironisch gemeint? Sorry, ich steh grad etwas aufm Schlauch^^


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

musst du nicht war es  hast du mal geguckt ob die Cam was für dich ist?


----------



## b0s (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da ich keine Ahnung hab verlasse ich mich auf die Empfehlungen der User im Thread + eventuelle Recherchen in den weiten des WWW 
Aber die klingt schon ziemlich gut, ich denke 100 Euronen sollten dafür drin sein. Wobei mich noch interessieren würd, wo jetzt die Unterschiede zwischen der günstigeren und der, die du gekauft hast liegen.
Meinst du, du könntest mir deinen Eindruck von der Kamera, wenn du sie etwas ausgetestet hast, per PN mitteilen?


----------



## Gast3737 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

könnte ich machen kein Problem...wenn nicht mich bitte mal erinnern


----------



## Medina (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Arctic Cooling Ram Kühler aka Die Kämme
2 5V Adapter
1 DVI Kabel


----------



## f3rr1s (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Wakü ist angekommen am WE wird umgebaut


----------



## Lee (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Blazing Angels 2 für PC und ne neue Graka


----------



## f3rr1s (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

was für ne Graka *wissen will*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@f3rr1s:
Er meint sicher eine HD4870


----------



## boss3D (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe eben für 14.99 € Passfotos machen lassen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lee (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @f3rr1s:
> Er meint sicher eine HD4870


Nein^^

Ne Nvidia.. Und ja ihr könnt mich dafür fertig machen^^


----------



## STSLeon (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ey Alta! Mach ma keine welle! Wat soll der scheiss ey? Ich masch disch fertig! hab 255 bruder ey...

Genug?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So ziemlich alle Smileys, die mir dazu einfallen.


----------



## k-b (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Lasst ihn doch kaufen was er will. Wenn ich mir den Linux-Treibersupport anschaue, kann ich jeden verstehen der eine nvidia kauft


----------



## Lee (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir ne 9800GTX+ gekauft

Die 4870 war mir zu teuer^^


----------



## b0s (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Lasst ihn doch kaufen was er will. Wenn ich mir den Linux-Treibersupport anschaue, kann ich jeden verstehen der eine nvidia kauft



Soll heissen, der NV Linux support ist wesentlich besser als ATis ?

Lee, wärste da nicht mit ner 4850 besser weggekommen? 
Oder basierte die Kaufentscheidung auf anderen Kriterien als Leistung (pro Preis) ?


----------



## k-b (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich rede nicht vom Support sondern von den Treibern (dem Treibersupport) 

Die besten Treiber für Linux hat immer noch intel. Onboardlösungen von Notebooks laufen so butterweich unter Linux 
Nvidia hat recht gute Treiber, ebenfalls proprietär.
ATI hat schlechte proprietäre und schlechte open source Treiber .. 
Leider war meine Konstelation wie ich sie nun fahre nur mit einem AMD 780G möglich (Dualhead onboard), jetzt muss ich halt (nach einigem extremen rumfrickeln) mit ein paar wenigen Abstrichen bei den Desktopeffekten leben


----------



## maGic (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

am Montag hab ich Thermalricht IFX 14 gekauft


----------



## SilentKilla (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maGic schrieb:


> am Montag hab ich Thermalricht IFX 14 gekauft



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Schleifen. Ich hab noch keinen IFX-14 gesehen der annähernd plan war. 
Aber ansonsten top Kühler.  Was besseres wirst du bei Luft kaum finden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Schleifen. Ich hab noch keinen IFX-14 gesehen der annähernd plan war.
> Aber ansonsten top Kühler.  Was besseres wirst du bei Luft kaum finden.



Weißt du auch warum er nicht plan ist? Weil er damit den Krummen IHS der Prozessoren ausgleicht.  Wenn du ihn schleifst, musst du auch den Prozessor schleifen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nicht unbedingt. Es geht auch CPU schleifen oder Kühler schleifen. 

Die leichte Wölbung ist gewollt, da man durch den hohen Anpressdruck, den du beim Befestigen des Kühlers aufbringt, der Kühler wieder biegt. Sozusgen wird er vorher krumm gemacht, damit der nachher grade ist. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Es geht auch CPU schleifen oder Kühler schleifen.
> 
> Die leichte Wölbung ist gewollt, da man durch den hohen Anpressdruck, den du beim Befestigen des Kühlers aufbringt, der Kühler wieder biegt. Sozusgen wird er vorher krumm gemacht, damit der nachher grade ist.
> 
> ...



Bitte was? Den Kühler gerade biegen?  Lol wie soll das denn gehen  

Natürlich kann man auch nur eins von beiden Schleifen....allerdings wenn CPU dann auch Thermalright....da sie mit der Wölbung probieren die Delle in den CPU`s auszugleichen.  Das hat nix mit gerade biegen zu tun.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was denkst du denn, warum du den Kühler nicht einfach nur draufsetzt und mit Tesa-Band fixierst?


----------



## SilentKilla (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Weißt du auch warum er nicht plan ist? Weil er damit den Krummen IHS der Prozessoren ausgleicht.  Wenn du ihn schleifst, musst du auch den Prozessor schleifen.



Leider war bei 2 CPUs und bei 3 IFX-14 die Wölbung jedes Mal anders. Da war nichts mehr mit ausgleichen und so. Auf mich machte es einfach nur den Eindruck schlechter Verarbeitung. Selbst nach intensivem Schleifen des 3. IFX-14 war die Wölbung immernoch so stark, dass man den Kühler leicht auf der CPU drehen konnte und die WLP nicht gleichmäßig "angedrückt" war.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn, warum du den Kühler nicht einfach nur draufsetzt und mit Tesa-Band fixierst?




Is schon klar wegen dem Anpressdruck. 

Allerdings kann ne Intel-CPU kein Kühler gerade biegen da die IHS alle krumm sind. Und selbst wenn er Plan wäre....würde sich eher der IHS als der Kühler verbiegen.



Edit:  

Ich zitiere:  

"*zusätzliche Tipps:
*
Wer nebst Sockel775 Prozessor auf einen Kühler aus dem Hause *Thermalright* setzt, sollte es zusätzlich in Erwägung ziehen auch diesen plan zu schleifen, da der Hersteller durch eine leicht konvexe Grundplatte die "Krankheit" der IHS auszugleichen versucht. (Danke an Klutten, für den Tipp)" 


Siehe hier *klick*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Leider war bei 2 CPUs und bei 3 IFX-14 die Wölbung jedes Mal anders. Da war nichts mehr mit ausgleichen und so. Auf mich machte es einfach nur den Eindruck schlechter Verarbeitung. Selbst nach intensivem Schleifen des 3. IFX-14 war die Wölbung immernoch so stark, dass man den Kühler leicht auf der CPU drehen konnte und die WLP nicht gleichmäßig "angedrückt" war.




Hehe das soll so sein das das man die TR-Kühler drehen kann. Ist bei allen so


----------



## SilentKilla (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aber bei jeden IFX war die Wölbung anders stark ausgeprägt. Das hatte nix mehr mit Serienstreuung zu tun. Dann sollen die den lieber grade lassen und sich nicht auf Experimente einlassen.


----------



## CeresPK (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Um erstmal eins klarzustellen den Kühler an sich biegt man eigentlich gar nicht. Ich würde sagen er ist nur ein wenig gewölbt weil der DIE ja immer in der mitte unter dem IHS sitzt und nicht an den Rändern deshalb hat er eine leichte Wölbung nach außen, also so das in der mitte eine Beule ist.
Der anpressdruck muss nur gegeben sein das zw Kühler und IHS so wenig nichtmetallische Materialien wie möglich sind (Wärmeleitpaste, Lufteinschlüsse)


----------



## SilentKilla (10. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das Problem bei den Intel Quadcores ist nur das 2 DIEs nebeneinander liegen und in der Mitte eine Lücke ist.

Noch schlimmer wars beim TR HR-03 Plus. GPU Gehäuse als auch Kühlerboden waren konkav!!! Da gab es echt nur am äußersten Rand Kontakt. Schleifen des Kühlers natürlich brachte über 10°C Temp.-verbesserungen.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gerade gekauft: 2x Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm/1900rpm und ein Kabelbinderset 700-teilig
bei frozen-silicon.de bestellt

_Edit: Geile Sache ich wurde grade vom Support angerufen...sowas von freundlich und auf Kunden bemüht..das lobe ich mir!_


----------



## k-b (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hehe das soll so sein das das man die TR-Kühler drehen kann. Ist bei allen so


Mein TR U 120 sitzt auf nem AM2+ Board bombenfest..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Mein TR U 120 sitzt auf nem AM2+ Board bombenfest..




Hmm dann anscheinend nur beim Sockel 775.  Frag mich aber was das für ein Sinn hat?


----------



## klefreak (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir ne Hama ndraft Wlan  PCI Karte bei amazon gekauft, da meine derzeitige ASUS Karte mit Vista keine gute Verbindung (stabil) schafft, und das trotz verschiedener Treiber und einer zusätzlichen Richtantenne und einer Yaki Antenne (Eigenbau) am Router 

lg Klemens


----------



## king_hoe (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

moinsen. hier ma ne liste der sachen,die ich mir für mein neues verdelungsprojekt bestellt hab:

1x evga gtx280 superclocked
1x intel q9550
1x corsair dimm 4gb ddr3 1333 mhz kit
1x western digital 1tb caviar green

das ganze kommt dann in meinen neuen alienware rechner. habe ihn mit einer lowbudget-konfiguration ausgestattet, da meine wunschkonfiguration mein budget überschritten hätte, da aw doch leider ganz schön saftige preise hat... also hab ich mir meine traumkomponenten extra über alternate gekauft un baue sie selber ein. ich spare damit im vergleich zur fertigen aw-variante knapp 700 euro. jetz warte ich nur noch auf den rechner, der aber ende des moants auch bei mir eintreffen müsste un dann kann die "veredelung" anfangen. ^^


----------



## Medina (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Tja, Alienware PC-gehäuse bei ebay gekauft und die restliche hardware in einem der vielen guten shops,....wäre günstiger gewesen^^


----------



## king_hoe (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ja, aber die gehäuse bei ebay, entsprachen nich meinen vorstellungen bezüglich design, da man da nur sehr selten eines der aktuellen gehäuse findet. da es mir in den fingern juckt un ich sehr genervt bin von meinem laptop, habe ich mir halt zur neuen wohnung halt das schmucke ding geleistet.


----------



## Medina (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

du hast Teuer vergessen^^

Aber geil Gehäuse haben se schon, ist nur zuviel Plastik für meinen Geschmack


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab eben bei Casekinng, in vorbereitung auf eine WaKü meinen neuen tower bestellt, mit passenden zubehör 
- Sharkoon Rebel 12 Economy-Editon - black
- 2x Sharkoon 140mm System-Fan S
- Kaltlicht Kathode Twin-Set grün - 30cm


----------



## king_hoe (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ja gut...geil un teuer, stimmt schon. aber es war schon immer nen traum von mir, nen alienware rechner zu besitzen un manchma müssen träume halt in erfüllung gehen.  oder?


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir Race Driver GRID gekauft


----------



## TheSomberlain (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein neuester Kauf ist grade ins Haus getrudelt:

Eine EOS 450D inkl EF-S 18-55mm

*freu*


----------



## aXwin (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir letztes Wochenende ne Kawa ER5 gekauft


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Hab mir letztes Wochenende ne Kawa ER5 gekauft


Feines Gerät ...  
Wenn ich die Matura geschafft habe, hole ich mir dieses Monster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic

Ich habe mir eben im Baumarkt für meine bestellte WaKü schon mal einen 5 Liter Kanister destilliertes Wasser für 1.49 € geholt. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## aXwin (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

darfst du denn schon offen fahren??? ansonsten ist ne zx10r nicht gerade der bringer auf 34ps gedrosselt....
Aber solch eine wirds wenn ich dann die 2 jahre geschafft habe wahrschinlich auch, aber wenn dann in kawa grün, wie es ich für ne ninja gehört


----------



## sebastian003 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

160GB externe Festplatte von Trekstor für 29€ beim Lokalen MM Händler


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> darfst du denn schon offen fahren??? ansonsten ist ne zx10r nicht gerade der bringer auf 34ps gedrosselt....
> Aber solch eine wirds wenn ich dann die 2 jahre geschafft habe wahrschinlich auch, aber wenn dann in kawa grün, wie es ich für ne ninja gehört



1.) Nö, noch darf ich nicht fahren. Aber in 1.5 Jahren, wenn ich 18 bin ... 

2.) Also ich stehe doch mehr auf Schwarz. Sieht edler aus, als Grün. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CeresPK (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> 1.) Nö, noch darf ich nicht fahren. Aber in 1.5 Jahren, wenn ich 18 bin ...
> 
> 2.) Also ich stehe doch mehr auf Schwarz. Sieht edler aus, als Grün.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


och ne komm Boss du willst doch nicht etwa eine schöne 2004/2005er ZX10R mit der Farbe Schwarz verschandeln
die passt nur in grün was anderes gehört an dieeses Sahnestück nicht ran

an eine ZX6R kannst du Schwarz dranmachen die sieht eh schon bähh aus

naja hast ja noch nen bisl Zeit wie ich werd im Januar 18 aber ich will sie eig nicht drosseln lassen.
auserdem muss ich erstmal fürn Auto sparen(ich will nen Subi)

@Topic: 8 Gehacktesstangen beim Bäcker (für die die nicht wissen was das ist: Bratwurst im Schlafrock ihr unwissenden )


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> och ne komm Boss du willst doch nicht etwa eine schöne 2004/2005er ZX10R mit der Farbe Schwarz verschandeln
> die passt nur in grün was anderes gehört an dieeses Sahnestück nicht ran


Wie ich schon sagte, ich stehe total auf schwarze Bikes/Autos. Aus meiner Sicht wäre die Ninja in grün "verschandelt" ... 
Schwarz wirkt einfach geheimnisvoll, sexy und stark. Dann noch eine feine lederne schwarze Bikerausrüstung und ein schwarzer Helm mit getöntem Visier.  

Gfg, boss3D


----------



## CeresPK (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

shice Ghostrider die 2.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, ich stehe total auf schwarze Bikes/Autos.


 
Mein Opel ist schwarz. 



boss3D schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht wäre die Ninja in grün "verschandelt" ...


 
Richtig, eine Rennsau muss schwarz sein. 



boss3D schrieb:


> Schwarz wirkt einfach geheimnisvoll, sexy und stark. Dann noch eine feine lederne schwarze Bikerausrüstung und ein schwarzer Helm mit getöntem Visier.


 
Genau meine Meinung, deshalb wollte ich den Astra auch in schwarz haben,
allerdings habe ich keine schwarze Bikerausrüstung, auch wenn ich einen Lappen für Motoräder habe.
Das ist halt so, wenn sich das Weibchen durchsetzt, dann muss man auf das schwarze Bike verzichten.


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> shice Ghostrider die 2.


Willst du mich herausfordern?  

Ghost Rider ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme, aber selbst meine besten Kumpels verstehen nicht warum ...  


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, eine Rennsau muss schwarz sein.


Könnte ich nicht schöner sagen.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist halt so, wenn sich das Weibchen durchsetzt, dann muss man auf das schwarze Bike verzichten.


Du solltes dafür sorgen, dass du wieder die Hosen anhast, habe ich das Gefühl. Zeig ihr, dass du der starke Mann im Haus bist und lasse dir nicht alles verbieten. Frauen werden sonst "herrschsüchtig", wenn man ihnen jeden Willen lässt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ghost Rider ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme, aber selbst meine besten Kumpels verstehen nicht warum ...


 
Ich finde die Biker auch heftig, aber selbst machen? Da würde mein Hintern schnell auch Grundeis gehen. 
Ich bin letztens mit meinem Opel mal mit 180 über die Bundesstraße gerauscht und das fande ich schon schräg, wie ist das erst mit 300?



boss3D schrieb:


> Du solltes dafür sorgen, dass du wieder die Hosen anhast, habe ich das Gefühl. Zeig ihr, dass du der starke Mann im Haus bist und lasse dir nicht alles verbieten. Frauen werden sonst "herrschsüchtig", wenn man ihnen jeden Willen lässt ...


 
Ja, genau, 
Ich bekomme immerhin etwas Taschengeld, 
sie hat Schränke voll von Klamotten, aber nie was passendes zum Anziehen. 

Ihr könnt also verstehen, warum ich meinen Frust in Whisky ertränke.


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde die Biker auch heftig, aber selbst machen? Da würde mein Hintern schnell auch Grundeis gehen.


Äh, ich glaube wir reden gerade nicht vom selben "Ghostrider"?! Ihr meint glaube ich, diese Serie _(aus Schweden?)_ und ich spreche von dem Film mit Nicolas Cage und Eva Mendes _(mein Avatar kommt von dem Film)_ ... 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin letztens mit meinem Opel mal mit 180 über die Bundesstraße gerauscht und das fande ich schon schräg, wie ist das erst mit 300?


Glaube ich dir. Ich durfte mal mit einem Bekannten mitfahren, der mit seinem uralten Golf mit 200 über die Autobahn gerast ist _(wir waren in 5 Min. von Enns in Linz!)_. Da bekommt man echt Schiss und ist froh, wenn der Wagen wieder steht.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ihr könnt also verstehen, warum ich meinen Frust in Whisky ertränke.


Das schon, aber nicht, wieso du dich nicht gegen sie durchsetzen kannst. Du schreibst ja hier nicht zum ersten Mal, dass sie ihren Willen bekommen hat ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Xerver (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe mir gerade...

Case: Sharkoon Rebel 12 

Mainboard: Asus maximus Formula

Ram: Mushkin XP2 4096MB DDR2-1066 PC2-8500 CL5 (2x2048) Promo! 

Graka: Gainward 260gtx

Wakü:240er Komplettset 12V Laing S. 775

CPU:  Q9450

und noch schnik schnack wie laufwerke, Vista ultimate 64bit, festplatte, usw^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Äh, ich glaube wir reden gerade nicht vom selben "Ghostrider"?! Ihr meint glaube ich, diese Serie _(aus Schweden?)_ und ich spreche von dem Film mit Nicolas Cage und Eva Mendes _(mein Avatar kommt von dem Film)_ ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Jep, da haben wir aneinander vorbei gelabert. 

Hast du den Ghost Rider mal auf DVD gesehen?
Ist aber erste Sahne, auch wenn teilweise echt Hart an der Grenze und sicherlich auch mal etwas nachgeholfen (die Szene, wo er als Geisterfahrer unterwegs ist und zwischen zwei sich überholenden Trucks durchfährt.
Sah jedoch fett aus. 

Aber Nic Cage war klasse in Ghostrider, 
Aber wie willst du das mit den brennenden Bike hinkriegen?


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du den Ghost Rider mal auf DVD gesehen?


Habe nur bei Youtube Ausschnitte gesehen ...  


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber Nic Cage war klasse in Ghostrider,


Kann ich nur zustimmen.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wie willst du das mit den brennenden Bike hinkriegen?


Sagt ja keiner, dass ich lebensmüde bin. Auch ohne Feuer ist die Ninja in schwarz ein Höllengerät.  

Jetzt aber Schluss mit off-Topic!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Jetzt aber Schluss mit off-Topic!


 
Jep, 

habe mir vorhin etwas vom Griechen kommen lassen, sehr lecker gewesen.


----------



## bobby (11. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

habe heute mein pana.recorder dmr emi585 bekommen past super zu meiner panasonic th-46pz85e plasma


----------



## b0s (12. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

"gekauft": meinen Semesterbeitrag 


sorry nochmal kurz offtopic: boss3d, du weißt aber dass du erst ab 25 den offenen A machen kannst, der dich leistungsunbeschränkte Maschinen fahren lässt, wohingegen du ab 18 nur den A beschränkt machen kannst, welcher dir max. 25 kW (34 PS) und 0,16 kW/kG erlaubt? Dieser wird dann nach 2 Jahren automatisch unbeschränkt


----------



## devon (12. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade meine 2. Spinpoint F1 640GB Bestellt weil meine WesternDigital Festplatte jetzt langsam den Geist aufgibt


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jipi heut meinen neuen Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S2 bei meinem Verwanten abholen


----------



## CrashStyle (12. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir das SATA Samsung Laufwerk gegönt und gegen miene 2 alten IDE ausgetauscht!

Mix Computerversand GmbH


----------



## boss3D (13. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



b0s schrieb:


> sorry nochmal kurz offtopic: boss3d, du weißt aber dass du erst ab 25 den offenen A machen kannst, der dich leistungsunbeschränkte Maschinen fahren lässt, wohingegen du ab 18 nur den A beschränkt machen kannst, welcher dir max. 25 kW (34 PS) und 0,16 kW/kG erlaubt? Dieser wird dann nach 2 Jahren automatisch unbeschränkt


Jo, weiß ich. Aber ich habe schon des öfteren bei älteren Bekannten erlebt, dass die Polizei es mit den Stärken der Bikes nicht so genau nimmt, Hauptsache man hat einen Führerschein und ist mind. 18 ...  
Hierzulande juckt es die nicht mal wirklich, wenn man mit einem getunten Moped mit 70 km/h bei denen vorbeifährt.

@ Topic
Habe mir eben wieder ein Bisschen Schulzeug geholt _(Hefte, Mappen, etc.)_. Bei uns in OÖ hat ja letzten Montag wieder die Schule angefangen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Na dann ist ja im Falle eines Unfalls alles geklärt


----------



## boss3D (13. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja im Falle eines Unfalls alles geklärt


Sagt ja keiner, dass man unter 25 Jahren rasen muss, nur, weil die Maschine es könnte ...  

@ k-b
Du könntes hier Thilos Wunsch erfüllen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CeresPK (13. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Leider kann man nicht immer von eigenverschulden ausgehen.
mir z.B. ist vor 2 Wochen ein Reh ins Auto gelaufen und dabei habe ich meinen Lappen erst 3 Wochen gehabt (jetzt sind 5 Wochen)
Und Motoradfahrer kann man auch sher leicht Übersehen in der Stadt oder dir läuft Wild auf die Straße (was ich für dich nicht hoffen will)

@ Topic:
heut früh beim Fleischer meines Vertrauens 500g Gehacktes zum Frühstück


----------



## boss3D (13. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Leider kann man nicht immer von eigenverschulden ausgehen.
> mir z.B. ist vor 2 Wochen ein Reh ins Auto gelaufen und dabei habe ich meinen Lappen erst 3 Wochen gehabt (jetzt sind 5 Wochen)
> Und Motoradfahrer kann man auch sher leicht Übersehen in der Stadt oder dir läuft Wild auf die Straße (was ich für dich nicht hoffen will)


Naja, selbst mit meinem Moped bin ich im Großstadtverkehr noch nie übersehen worden, aber du hast Recht > es kann wirklich verdammt schnell gehen, ohne, dass man selber Schuld ist. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## bobby (13. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ja stimmt meist sind die autofahrer schuld die fahren oft wie blind ich rede aus erfahrung bin ein alter bikerhatte bisher 16 motorräder fuhr früher aktiv motorcross


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das auch was bringt  

Habe es als Beta-PDF direkt bei Pragprog gekauft. Das heißt ich krieg bei Release (in 2 Wochen) die fertiggestellte Version. Ein Super Service. Gerade sitze ich nämlich noch mind. 4 Stunden bei meinen Eltern und langweile mich - deshalb konnte ich es nicht mehr abwarten 




> Software development happens in your head. Not in an editor, IDE, or design tool.  You’re well educated on how to work with software and hardware, but what about _wetware_—our own brains?  Learning new skills and new technology is critical to your career, and it’s all in your head.
> In this book by Andy Hunt, you’ll learn how our brains are wired, and how to take advantage of your brain’s architecture. You’ll learn new tricks and tips to learn more, faster, and retain more of what you learn.
> You need a pragmatic approach to thinking and learning.  You need to _Refactor Your Wetware._


----------



## GoZoU (13. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute morgen kam ein Paket



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und drin war folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So habe gerade Death Magnetic von Metallica runtergeladen.

Also für Guitar Hero 3  .. und damit auch gekauft (also gehörts doch hier rein  )


----------



## CentaX (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also, *gekauft* hört sich vielleicht doof an, aber:
Wir fahren gleich los und *kaufen* noch ein Meerschwein... 
Wir hatten bis vor kurzem 2... Genau als wir im Urlaub waren ist das eine gestorben, die andere macht kaum noch was und würde in ein paar Wochen eingehen, wenn sie nicht Gesellschaft bekommt 
Atm haben wir ne Rotbraun- weiße Peruanerin, vermutlich kommt heute ein Sheltie dazu, wahrscheinlich im braun/schwarz:
http://kijiji.ebayimg.com/i7/04/k/000/7b/4e/4e8e_20.JPG?set_id=1C4000
 *freu*


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vielleicht hätte sich jemand um die Tiere kümmern sollen, während ihr im Urlaub seid.


----------



## CentaX (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Oh mann, natürlich haben wir die in Pflege gegeben... o_O
Oder wie jetzt?
Druckbetankung 0.3l 1x am Tag, 5kg salat reinlegen und wegfahren?


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Achso, dachte schon!


----------



## maaaaatze (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen 4GB USB Stick für 9,10 Euro in der Schule... Marke ka... konnte ihn noch nicht in meinen finger halten^^


----------



## Bang0o (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ist zwar schon ne weile her aber egal:

*Gelöscht: Bild zu groß*


echt toll jetzt kann ich winamp wäred des zockens steuern


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

8 GB USB-Stick für 24.99 € bei MM ...  
^^ ein neuer war ja mittlerweile überfällig.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lee (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Latein und ein Englisch Buch und 5 Hefte


----------



## chosen (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir mal ne Gainward HD4870 Golden Sample gegönnt.
Meine 8800GTX bekommt damit ein neues Zuhause in meinem Zweitrechner. Zur GTX gesellt sich dann im Laufe der Woche noch ein E5200 :>


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schwarze Sata-Kabel (endlich da)
Einen zweiten Alpenfön Groß Clock'ner (megageil, das Teil, für das A8N32... bla bla bla).
Der Thermalright 120 Ultra Extreme True Black ist unterwegs, ebenso wie den dazu passenden Scythe S-Flex.
Habe ich was vergessen,
Jep, 
das dritte Maximus 2 Formula ist bestellt, hoffentlich am Wochenende da.


----------



## Fransen (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ....das dritte Maximus 2 Formula ist bestellt, hoffentlich am Wochenende da.



Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass jetzt alles "glatt" geht.

BTT. -->>ich habe gestern ArmA geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1qm Armaflex 

Und ich hoffe Mindfactory kommt mal in die Pötte, ich will mein P182^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fransen schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass jetzt alles "glatt" geht.


 
"*Glatt*" he he he, der war nicht schlecht. 
Beim letzten mal ist mir die Northbirdge weggeschmolzen, echt Mist.
Aber beim Dritten klappts. 

Aber ich glaube, ich baue die Heatpipe schon mal vorher ab und gucke nach.


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

_@ quantenslipstream
Ich drücke dir auch die Daumen 
Alle guten Dinge sind 3 ..._

Ich habe mir jedenfalls heute auch ein paar Hefte für die Schule gekauft.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Danke, Leute
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## k-b (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gl quantum!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jedenfalls heute auch ein paar Hefte für die Schule gekauft.


 
Schule war noch mal was?


----------



## k-b (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da wo man Hefte braucht! (Hab ich seitdem nie wieder  )


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mal wieder ne ganze Ladung (20m) Blackwire beim alten Friesen 
Jaha, ich habe großes vor


----------



## Whoosaa (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Da wo man Hefte braucht!


 
Die Logik haut mich um.


----------



## k-b (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grammatikalisch aber korrekt! Glaub ich


----------



## Lee (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Star Wars The Force Unleashed für PS3 wurde heute verschickt *freu*

Für 69€ Wucher


----------



## maaaaatze (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen GTR für 27€


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Mein Star Wars The Force Unleashed für PS3 wurde heute verschickt *freu*
> 
> Für 69€ Wucher


 
Gibt's die nicht auch schon für günstig im Netz ...upps..


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für 26,42€ Crysis warhead


----------



## k-b (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibt's die nicht auch schon für günstig im Netz ...upps..


Für PS3 is nich so mit "günstig".. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich warte eh auf die PC Version.


----------



## k-b (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ach das kommt au für PC?
Die Steuerung kann ja nur besser werden. Die PS3 Demo hat mir net zugesagt


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal nen Automatenkaffee gegoennt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Solange es kein Automatenwhisky gibt.


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange es kein Automatenwhisky gibt.



Ist auf der Arbeit eine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dazu hab ich mir auch X3TC bestellt...


----------



## k-b (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und was ist das? ein Hut ohne Deckel?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kann man durchaus so sehen, ya 


Ist eine Wärmedämmdecke fürn Turbo.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wieso, ist es deinem Turbo abends schon zu kalt?


----------



## k-b (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist das nicht eher kontraproduktiv? Also gerade nach langen fahrten soll man den Turbo ja ohne Last ne Minute weiterlaufen lassen. Bei so einer Wärmedemmdecke staut sich die hitze doch dann noch mehr da drin?
Oder ist das eher so, dass der Turbo dann langsamer abkühlt und so die Gefahr verringert wird, dass er kaputt geht wegen spontanen Wärmeunterschieden.. hmm.. kann mir das nur schwerlich ausmalen. Autos sind nicht mein Gebiet.

PS: Fahre nen 110 PS TDI


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Es geht mehr um den Rest um den Turbo herum, der dann kühler bleibt, sprich Motor.

Der 7M-GTE; den ich im Toyota hab, hat schon ein paar Wärmeprobleme, dieses Deckchen hilft dabei.
Der Turbo ist übrigens Wassergekühlt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> PS: Fahre nen 110 PS TDI


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass dein Diesel (bäh) einen Turbo hat? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es geht mehr um den Rest um den Turbo herum, der dann kühler bleibt, sprich Motor.


 
Bei meinem Astra habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Rest um den Turbo.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Turbo ist übrigens Wassergekühlt...


 
Jep, ist meiner auch. 
Dazu fließt auch noch Öl durch das Lager.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei meinem Astra habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Rest um den Turbo.


Sicher ein 4ender, oder??

Bei mir ists ein Reihen 6er 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, ist meiner auch.
> Dazu fließt auch noch Öl durch das Lager.


Das übliche halt, Ölgeschmiert und Wassergekühlt...


----------



## k-b (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass dein Diesel (bäh) einen Turbo hat?


Äh ja - das wollte ich damit auch sagen?? Verstehe nicht auf was du raus willst ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sicher ein 4ender, oder??


 
Jep, so eine OPC Soße halt. Die üblichen 2 Liter mit kkk Lader aber meiner hat Mantzelgeförderte 300 Hengste.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei mir ists ein Reihen 6er


 
Das ist schon mal eine sehr gute Grundlage. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das übliche halt, Ölgeschmiert und Wassergekühlt...


 
Jep, kümmert mich aber nicht, wenn irgendwas rotes im Amaturenbrett oder Infodisplay aufleuchtet, musste eh in die Werkstatt, selbst machen kannste knicken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Äh ja - das wollte ich damit auch sagen?? Verstehe nicht auf was du raus willst ^^


 
Äh, das hier:



k-b schrieb:


> Oder ist das eher so, dass der Turbo dann langsamer abkühlt und so die Gefahr verringert wird, dass er kaputt geht wegen spontanen Wärmeunterschieden.. hmm.. kann mir das nur schwerlich ausmalen. Autos sind nicht mein Gebiet.


 
Heute spielt es keine Rolle mehr, Hardcoreautobahnjagd und gleich an der nächsten Ecke ausmachen, ist egal.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da solls übrigens rein 

Sind steinalte Bilder, mittlererweile bin ich bei über 150tkm...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Cool, da kann man den Motor noch sehen und alles andere.
Bei meinem ist nur so'n öder Plastikdeckel drüber und weg ist alles.

Sag mal, haben sie dir das Autoradio geklaut oder ist das Absicht? 


Edit:
Hey, 145 Megameter runter, nicht übel. Der erste Turbolader noch?


----------



## k-b (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Äh, das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Heute spielt es keine Rolle mehr, Hardcoreautobahnjagd und gleich an der nächsten Ecke ausmachen, ist egal.



Naja nicht bei TDIs .. vor allem nicht die die 10 Jahre alt sind. Aber selbst bei neuen ist das nicht gesund..


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sag mal, haben sie dir das Autoradio geklaut oder ist das Absicht?


Alte verkauft und neue noch nicht da, mittlererweile schauts so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hey, 145 Megameter runter, nicht übel. Der erste Turbolader noch?


Nope, hat schon den 2.
Der ist aber dafür noch nicht allzu alt, glücklicherweise...

Turbos sterben ja idR recht früh...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Heute spielt es keine Rolle mehr, Hardcoreautobahnjagd und gleich an der nächsten Ecke ausmachen, ist egal.


Doch, auch heute Spielts noch eine Rolle.

Beim Kaltfahren gehts um 2 Dinge:
a) die Drehzahl vom Turbo runter bringen (die drehen ja mit bis zu 200k Umdrehungen!)
b) die Temperatur soweit runterbringen, das das Öl nicht verkohlt...


----------



## CeresPK (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

heute erstmal die Tageskarten für die Auto-Mechaniker in Frankfurt besorgt (für mich und meinen Kollegen)
dort fahren wir übermorgen mit der Schule hin und morgen ist erstmal saubermachen angesagt

was Autos angeht unterhalte ich mich lieber erst im Januar oder Februar mit euch
aber ich steh nicht so auf Turbolader
wie ging das noch gleich:"Hubraum ist durch nix zu ersetzen außer durch noch mehr Hubraum"
der einzige Wagen der nen Turbo drin hat und mich interessieren würde wäre ein Mazda RX-7 FD der hat aber nen Bi-Turbo  (einer dreht immer freundlich mit der 2. Schaltet sich ab 4500 RPM zu )oder ein WRX STI

aber mal sehen ob ich mir überhaupt meinen angepeilten Subi Impreza leisten kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, auch heute Spielts noch eine Rolle.
> 
> Beim Kaltfahren gehts um 2 Dinge:
> a) die Drehzahl vom Turbo runter bringen (die drehen ja mit bis zu 200k Umdrehungen!)
> b) die Temperatur soweit runterbringen, das das Öl nicht verkohlt...


 
Bei meinem nicht. Da kannste immer gleich volle Jucke fahren und volle Jucke abstellen.
Wozu gibts Tuner.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> der einzige Wagen der nen Turbo drin hat und mich interessieren würde wäre ein Mazda RX-7 FD der hat aber nen Bi-Turbo


Registerturboaufladung, 2 zusammen, die du auch nur zusammen tauschen kannst.

Beim FD hast das Problem, das brauchbare Exemplare um 20t€ gehandelt werden, so gut wie keine Werkstatt Plan davon hat (um München gibts Iwan, um Lüneburg, in Zernien, gibts noch Rotary Motorsport, in Holland gibts noch Pim und viel mehr nicht).
Ersatzteilpreise sind natürlich auf äußerst hohem Niveau...



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> aber mal sehen ob ich mir überhaupt meinen angepeilten Subi Impreza leisten kann


Aufgrund der sehr hohen Versicherungseinstufung wohl nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> wie ging das noch gleich:"Hubraum ist durch nix zu ersetzen außer durch noch mehr Hubraum"


 
He he he, heute gilt:
Hubraum ist durch mehr Ladedruck zu ersetzen.
Frag mal VW.


----------



## CeresPK (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aufgrund der sehr hohen Versicherungseinstufung wohl nicht...


gibts eig im netzt ne Site wo man sehen kann was man als Fahranfänger an Versicherung fürn bestimmtes Auto zahlen muss??



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> He he he, heute gilt:
> Hubraum ist durch mehr Ladedruck zu ersetzen.
> Frag mal VW.


VW haben sie ja auch nicht mehr alle Turbo und Kompressor  in nem Subi geht das bestimmt gut


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> gibts eig im netzt ne Site wo man sehen kann was man als Fahranfänger an Versicherung fürn bestimmtes Auto zahlen muss??


Musst mal nach Tarifrechner googeln, dann findests recht schnell was.

Für meinen ollen Mazda RX7 FC hab ich z.B. 120€ bei SF 1/2 mit TK gezahlt, das klingt im ersten Moment viel, die Schüssel ist aber eher günstiger als ein 'normaler Golf 4'; z.B. der 1.9 TDI...

Beim Impreza kannst durchaus mit (mindestens) 150€/Monat rechnen...
VK würde der WRX das z.B. mit SF10 VK kosten, da hab ich auch die VK Klasse 30 im Hirn...


----------



## CeresPK (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

also nen WRX ist mir als erster Karren dochn bisl heftig.
ich dachte erstmal so an den 2.0R mit 125psss
WRX kommt dann wenn ich mal groß bin
ich muss sowieso erstmal sehen obs da was schickes gibt von 2003 MJ
wenn er zu teuer ist muss doch erstmal Vaters 323F herhalten oder ich machs ganz geschickt und kaufe mir son ollen Fiesta der noch nen Jahr TÜF hatt und mich nur 2€ im Monat kost
aber ich habe ja noch 5 Monate Zeit
5x613= genug


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Mein Star Wars The Force Unleashed für PS3 wurde heute verschickt *freu*
> 
> Für 69€ Wucher


http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/5215/saturnduisburgtfuve2.jpg


----------



## moddingfreaX (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Roccat Taito für 15 Euro ohne VK


----------



## k-b (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Doc_Evil schrieb:


> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/5215/saturnduisburgtfuve2.jpg


Du hast dir ne Saturn Prospekt gekauft?


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Du hast dir ne Saturn Prospekt gekauft?


Naja, falscher Thread. Habs geschenkt bekommen.

Quark, guck mal oben rechts.
Star Wars für 35,- Euronen.
TPG von Amazon benutzen


----------



## k-b (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja und?
Hast du die Demo mal gespielt? Wenn sie da keine ordentliche Kameraführung noch eingebaut haben kannst das Spiel in die Tonne treten.. deshalb hab ich das nicht mal in Erwägung gezogen ^^


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Hast du die Demo mal gespielt? Wenn sie da keine ordentliche Kameraführung noch eingebaut haben kannst das Spiel in die Tonne treten.. deshalb hab ich das nicht mal in Erwägung gezogen ^^


Finde es auch nicht besonders.
Habe ja auch jemanden zitiert der es für 69,- gekauft hat und hoffe für ihn das er es bei Amazon bestellt hat und das TPG benutzen kann.
Ansonsten zurück damit. Ist immerhin die Hälfte des Preises und 35,- ist ne Menge Kohle.


----------



## k-b (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Achso!!  Okay!


----------



## Lee (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So, nach 4 Stunden zocken melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort. Also das Spiel ist definitiv sehr gut. Es macht (zumindest mir)  ordentlich Spaß. Die Demo unterscheidet sich jedoch nicht sehr stark vom Hauptspiel, daher wird jemand der die Demo vom Spielprinzip nicht mochte, mit dem Hauptspiel auch nicht sehr viel besser leben können. 

Ich bereue den Kauf jedoch nicht.


----------



## k-b (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist die Kameraführung gefixt?


----------



## Lee (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was war denn da das Problem?


----------



## k-b (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die war irgendwie so wischiwaschi.. Währe sie immer hinter mir geblieben und sich mit mir mitgedreht, hätte ich mich wenigstens orientieren können.
Aber so weiß ich in diesen gleichen Räumen nie wo ich schon war und wo ich hin muss.. weil alles ein großes Raumschiff ist


----------



## Lee (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hmm, also mitdrehen tut sie sich glaube ich nur langsam. Würde morgen nochmal genau darauf achten. Heute schmeiß ich meine PS3 nicht mehr an.

Ach und noch was: Im Raumschiff bist du ziemlich selten, bzw. ich war bis jetzt in dem Demo Level, welches auch im Spiel vorkommt in einem Raumschiff und etwas später im Spiel noch recht kurz.


----------



## k-b (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hmm okay.. maol abwarten wie sich das preislich so entwickelt.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mda compact iv aka htc diamond 
(hab auch gleich das rom ausgetauscht)


----------



## Doc_Evil (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

- Bildzeitung (Kumpel ist auf der Titelseite^^)
- Käsebrötchen mit Schinkenwurst
- Falsche Cola (brauch ich morgens)
- ne gemischte Tüte Süßigkeiten


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab gerade mal im Saturn angerufen. Das Spiel gibts erst ab nächster Woche zu dem Preis.
für 35 Euro kauf ichs mir au!!


----------



## CentaX (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Doc_Evil schrieb:


> - Bildzeitung (Kumpel ist auf der Titelseite^^)



Wenn ich auf der Titelseite von der BILD (BILD!!!!!11111elf ) wäre, würd ich das als Beleidigung auffassen 
Ne, ehrlich, in was für nem Zusammenhang/welcher Überschrift?


----------



## Doc_Evil (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf der Titelseite von der BILD (BILD!!!!!11111elf ) wäre, würd ich das als Beleidigung auffassen
> Ne, ehrlich, in was für nem Zusammenhang/welcher Überschrift?



"Zuschauer kotzt Stefan Raab auf TV-Bühne"


----------



## CentaX (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Oh mann wie geil...  
Fänd ich ziemlich peinlich, wenns mir passiert wär


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

lol!
Gibts das auf youtube?


----------



## Doc_Evil (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> lol!
> Gibts das auf youtube?


Ja auch, aber hier ists einfacher:
TV total - Videoplayer - Das Beckstein-Experiment

Ich musste auch erst lachen (ok immernoch) aber Marc tut mir schon leid.
Der darf sich in den nächsten Monaten wohl ne Menge geile Sprüche von uns anhören 
Das Coole ist aber, das Stefan Raab ihn am nächsten Tag nochmal eingeladen hat und ihm und seiner Freundin ein Wellness WE in München inkl Flug geschenkt hat. 
Mit dem Kommentar: "Gilt aber erst nach dem Oktoberfest"! 

TV total - Videoplayer - Marc der Maß-Brecher


----------



## Player007 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern Crysis Warhead geholt 
Heute wirds durchgezockt 

Gruß


----------



## CrashStyle (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Fliesenschwamm zur Pumpen-Entkopplung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich weiß was es wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BtT: n Döner

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## CrashStyle (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@GoZoU

Nen Döner ja aber net so verschraubt, nur daraufgestellt!


----------



## GoZoU (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wie willst du den Rechner denn transportieren wenn du die Pumpe nur auf das Sandwich stellst? Da rutscht doch alles runter.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mampfe gerade das Eis, das ich mir vom Supermarkt mitgebracht habe.


----------



## igoroff (19. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

War bei Saturn und hab "Stalker Clear Sky" zum Zocken und "The Good Sheperd" auf DVD zum Schaun mitgenommen


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grad n McFlurry mit Daim auf der Heimfahrt bei McD mitgenommen


----------



## gdfan (20. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gerade alles für mein modding projekt gekauft


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die neue HW-Luxx Printed


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PLexiglas für meinen neuen casemod und auf dem rückweg Brötchen zum frühstück ^^


----------



## CentaX (22. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die neue HW-Luxx Printed



Verräter! Hängt ihn!


----------



## exa (22. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Verräter! Hängt ihn!



hab sie auch gekauft, und ne pc action premium edition^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Verräter! Hängt ihn!



hey hey^^ 

Ich hab auch nen PCGH Extended Abo...also schön ruhig ja


----------



## gdfan (22. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe die Hwluxx printed auch. Und auch nen pcghx abo also
aber btt:
Nen Döner und was zu trinken


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein SonyEricson K850i
Einfach ein geiles Handy.


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die lange Zeit des Wartens ist endlich vorbei  Gerade kam das Paket aus der Schweiz. Wiedersehen bereitet eben doch Freude


----------



## fiumpf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Neuerwerbe:

Finnal Fantasy IV + Final Fantasy V für den GBA.http://picture.yatego.com/images/448692cc7e20e9.8/Final-Fantasy-4-Advance.jpg


----------



## maaaaatze (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hast ihn schon wieder getestet den neuen oder hattest noch keine zeit Chris?


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab noch Prüfungsstress... Wird noch ne Weile dauern, bis es wieder losgeht


----------



## Lee (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Fahrten 5er Looping, 2 Fahrten Freefal und eine Schokobanane auf der Wies´n. Man ist mich schlecht


----------



## push@max (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



McZonk schrieb:


> Die lange Zeit des Wartens ist endlich vorbei  Gerade kam das Paket aus der Schweiz. Wiedersehen bereitet eben doch Freude



Was ist das für einer?


----------



## Fransen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> was ist das für einer?



  Es ist ein QX9650.

@McZonk
-->>gib es zu, du hast ihn vermisst.


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja, schon ein bisserl


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Topic:
Einen Sharkoon Silent Eagle 120mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@McZonk: Ich stell' mir dich gerade vor, als das Paket angekommen ist. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kann jemand in einem Satz zusammenfassen was mit McZonks CPU war?^^


----------



## McZonk (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das Ding hat auf der AOCT ohne einen erkennbaren Grund den Geist aufgegeben. War ersmal irre platt, schließlich raucht dir da eine 800Eur CPU weg . 

Glücklicherweise hatte ich das Ding ja auch noch gebraucht erworben *grml*. Der Vorbesitzer hatte mir jedoch jederzeit Hilfe versprochen, falls es mal Probleme gibt. Also gleich angesprochen, jaja alles kein Problem, er kontaktiert den Händler. Der saß in der Schweiz (!) und das ganze Unterfangen war für mich etwas dubios. 

Ich hab keinerlei Rechnung dabei, nur haufenweise Papiere zur Einreise nach Dtld. Okay, dachte ich, ich versuchs mal bei Intel direkt. Angerufen, RMA auftrag gestartet. 2Tage später melden sich die Hanseln bei mir: Das Board, war das das P5E64 WS Evolution? Ich bejahte das. Dumm nur, dass der super Hersteller Asus bei der CPU Support List gepennt hat, und plötzlich nur noch ein Q9650 oder QX9770 zu finden ist. Intel war also der Überzeugung, dass auf diesem Board mit ihrem neuesten High End Chipsatz X48, der QX9650 (ist ja auch so ne olle CPU) nicht betrieben werden darf - sprich mein Problem.

Daraufhin hab ich mehrfach mit Asus Kontakt aufgenommen. Außer Politikerantworte, die überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen waren nix bekommen. DIe Nerven lagen blank! Wer jedoch bei dem Board mal in den Preisvergleich, ältere Reviews oder Onlineshops schaut, findet überall das QX9650 darauf erlaubt sind. Nunja, vllt hat sichs Asus ja einfach mal anders überlegt. 

Ein letzter Anruf bei Intel mit den neuen Fakten, da riet mir der Herr: Schicken sie das DIng zum Händler. Sie sparen sich und uns eine Menge aufwand. Dass ich nur um die Zolleinfuhr und den horrenden Versand in die Schweiz rumkommen wollte, hat er wohl überhört. 

Schlussendlich habe ich ne Akte mit Zollpapieren und 30Eur für den Versand gelegt. Aber dafür nach ewig langem Warten wieder ne CPU 

Oh ja: das "in einem Satz" habe ich überlesen ^.^


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hammer Geschichte ^^ Ging ja doch noch mal gut


----------



## Gast3737 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Crysis Warhead...ich freue mich auf Wochenendkurzweil


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PCGHX-Print 

sieht beim überfliegen sehr interressant aus!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> PCGHX-Print



Same here 

Endlich sind auch die vMods drin. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Fransen (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Same here
> 
> Endlich sind auch die vMods drin.
> 
> ...



Bei mir auch.


----------



## gdfan (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich ahbe sie mir auch vorhin gekauft


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gradius 3 und 4 für PS2


----------



## KoRsE (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute nen Scythe S-Flex 1200 (hammer das Ding) und morgen ein Antec P182...


----------



## Oliver (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne neue Frisur und ne neue Herbstjacke, natürlich von S.Oliver ^_^


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



KoRsE schrieb:


> Heute nen Scythe S-Flex 1200 (hammer das Ding) und morgen ein Antec P182...


GZ! Ham wir dich doch bekehren können  Schick deinen CS 601 in Rente, hab ich auch erst im August gemacht


----------



## Maggats (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 vandalismus sichere taster, mit blauer ringbeleuchtung

aber ich find meine feilen nicht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ne neue Frisur und ne neue Herbstjacke, natürlich von S.Oliver ^_^




Fotos? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gradius 3 und 4 für PS2



Oh yeah, das habe ich auch. 
Und außerdem die Gradius Collection für PSP. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Packungen Schwarzkopf Brilliance Tönungs Creme, schwarz (solls sein), geworden ists nur ganz dunkles blond 
Bei der ersten Packung


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Du färbst dir die Haare,
oder hast du Angst vor dem George Cloony Look?


----------



## gdfan (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hilfe ich krieg dir krätse^^
der pc hängt und friert ein bei crysis und sacred 2 demo
kann mir jetzt endlich mal jamand helfen
klick mich
is aber echt net lustig


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

_^^ hast wohl den falschen Thread erwischt?!_ 

@ Topic
Genügend Eistee fürs Wochenende  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## gdfan (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> _^^ hast wohl den falschen Thread erwischt?!_
> 
> 
> MfG, boss3D


hups
sorry


----------



## kays (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 2 Packungen Schwarzkopf Brilliance Tönungs Creme, schwarz (solls sein), geworden ists nur ganz dunkles blond
> Bei der ersten Packung



zeig mal Bilder davon 

Hab mir 2 neue Laufwerke von LG gegönnt und ne neue Patrone für den Drucker.


----------



## push@max (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe heute Crysis Warhead gekauft.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen IFX-14


----------



## Lee (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Einen IFX-14


Du hast doch eine Wasserkühlung?!


----------



## Janny (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> ich habe heute Crysis Warhead gekauft.



ist das eigentlich nur eine Erweiterung oder ne Fullversion? 
weil Crysis Warhead kostet nur 30€ und der Vorgänger immernoch 50€


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Janny schrieb:


> ist das eigentlich nur eine Erweiterung oder ne Fullversion?
> weil Crysis Warhead kostet nur 30€ und der Vorgänger immernoch 50€



wie meinst du das? 

Es ist ein Selbstlaufendes Addon, ist aber viel besser als das Hauptspiel


----------



## Fransen (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Es ist ein Selbstlaufendes Addon, ist aber viel besser als das Hauptspiel



Es ist viel besser als das Hauptspiel, die 30€ lohnen sich.

BTT. 
Eine HD4870.


----------



## Janny (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aso ok, und weiß einer warum das alte dann noch mehr kostet?


----------



## CrashStyle (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Du hast doch eine Wasserkühlung?!



Noch.


----------



## MESeidel (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Janny schrieb:


> Aso ok, und weiß einer warum das alte dann noch mehr kostet?



Evtl. weil Warhead seht kurz ist.
5-6 Stunden, wenn man normal durchläuft ohne sich groß alles an zu sehen...


----------



## Janny (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sooooo, hab jetzt auch Crysis Warhead


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

_Burnout Paradies_ für PS3


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ach du! Hol dir lieber Wipeout HD !!! 
Kommt bei mir au wenn wieder Geld da ist


----------



## Maggats (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

einen dremel

nevr dull

ne x-fi gamer für 22€ inkl. versand

8800gt hier im forum


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ach du! Hol dir lieber Wipeout HD !!!
> Kommt bei mir au wenn wieder Geld da ist


 
Du meinst, wenn *mein *Geld als Bafög bei Dir ist?


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Werd mal dran schnuppern ob noch dein Koks da dran hängt


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Werd mal dran schnuppern ob noch dein Koks da dran hängt


 
Oder ob sie noch ganz feucht sind von den ... äh ... Mädchen aus dem horizontalen Gewerbe.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute sind meine 2 NB XL1 Rev.3.0 angekommen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Heute sind meine 2 NB XL1 Rev.3.0 angekommen


Wenn du dann dein System anschaltest, nicht wundern wenn du sie nicht hörst. 
Keine Angst....sie sind nicht kaputt


----------



## k-b (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Amazon.de: Toshiba 32 CV 500 P 32 Zoll / 82 cm 16:9 "HD-Ready" LCD-Fernseher Klavierlack schwarz: Elektronik

Den hol ich nach den Vorlesungen im Saturn ab 
Endlich Bafög! Gleich für 2 Monate und dann noch Mietnachzahlung seit März!

Gleich mal die Schulden an meine Eltern zurückgezahlt und was aufs Sparbuch für die nächsten Studiengebühren


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich versteh echt nicht was dieser Klavierlack Mist immer soll, der ist mehr störend als dass er nutzt, wie bei meinem W241d...


----------



## pixelflair (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Dann hol ich mal aus ;D
vor 4 Wochen 9800GTX+ von Gainward
vor 2 Wochen 22"TFT Asus VW222
letzte Woche hier im Forum dann noch das NT 500W Enermax Liberty und vor einigen Tagen das Asus P5Q-E

noch fragen?^^


----------



## Fransen (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



sky2k4 schrieb:


> vor 4 Wochen 9800GTX+ von Gainward



Here the same.
-->>die HD4870, war nach drei Stunden bei mir leider Elektroschrott *duck und gaanz schnell weg*
-->>iwie hatte der Kühler einen Schaden


----------



## pixelflair (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fransen schrieb:


> Here the same.
> -->>die HD4870, war nach drei Stunden bei mir leider Elektroschrott *duck und gaanz schnell weg*
> -->>iwie hatte der Kühler einen Schaden


 
ich hatte vorher die 4850.. nur dumm dass die sich nich mit meinem TFT und DVI vertragen wollte  also wanderte sie am selben Tag noch zum Händler zurück^^


----------



## CentaX (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



sky2k4 schrieb:


> vor 2 Wochen 22"TFT Asus VW222



Der Monitor ist klasse  Mit dem wirste viel Freude haben^^


----------



## Burney (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade folgendes gegönnt:

Coolermaster RC 690 Black Window-Edition
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/images/product_images/popup_images/7129_0__GECO_114_1g.jpg (falls es jemand noch nicht kennen sollte)

Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev. 2 (für 8800GTS G92)
Noctua NF P12-1300 (kommt da drauf)
Thermaltake CL-C0026 BGA 1 Memory Heatsinks (für die Graka-Spawas)
2x Scythe Slipstream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800RPM
4x Ximatek Lüfterentkoppler


----------



## k-b (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wurd doch der: LG 32 LG 3000 32 Zoll / 80 cm 16:9 "HD-Ready" LCD-Fernseher mit integriertem DVB-T Tuner, schwarz Pianolack: Elektronik: Amazon.de
Bei Amazonas bestellt.

Der toshiba hatte ja mal n grottiges bild. Und 14 Rezesionen können sich net täucshen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der E2160 :'D


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Wurd doch der: LG 32 LG 3000 32 Zoll / 80 cm 16:9 "HD-Ready" LCD-Fernseher mit integriertem DVB-T Tuner, schwarz Pianolack: Elektronik: Amazon.de
> Bei Amazonas bestellt.
> 
> Der toshiba hatte ja mal n grottiges bild. Und 14 Rezesionen können sich net täucshen


 
 Meine heißgeliebten Steuergelder.


----------



## k-b (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Desweiteren eine Jahreskarte für alle städitschen Bäder von Heilbronn. Also 2 Hallen und 3 Freibäder 

Und ein HDMI Kabel.


----------



## CrashStyle (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ifx-14


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Desweiteren eine Jahreskarte für alle städitschen Bäder von Heilbronn. Also 2 Hallen und 3 Freibäder


 
Aha, also schwimmst du eigentlich nur und studierst nebenbei. 



k-b schrieb:


> Und ein HDMI Kabel.


 
Wozu, der Fernseher ist doch nur HD Ready.


----------



## k-b (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, also schwimmst du eigentlich nur und studierst nebenbei.


Ja so ne halbe Stunde vorm Unterricht oder so  oder danach, zum entspannen. Ist mit ner Jahreskarte ja Problemlos möglich!




> Wozu, der Fernseher ist doch nur HD Ready.


Naja, aber die quali is ja schon au besser darauf. Denke halt nich das es sich für n Student lohnt sich da so nen Kompromiss ala 40" fullhd zu kaufen, wenn man danach noch mehr Geld verdient als neben dem Unterricht, und es dann ein 60" Plasma werden kann. Das wäre dann ja rausgeworfenes Geld auf lange sicht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wozu, der Fernseher ist doch nur HD Ready.



Und weil er "nur" HD Ready ist willst du ihn mit Scartmatsch-Signalen zu bomben?!

Also selbst bei 1366x768 zahlt sich ein HDMI-Aschluss so sehr aus. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (30. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen paar Teile zum reparieren meines Systems. 

Kommen hoffe Ende der Woche.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade einen Q9550 - E0 bestellt für 267€ 

Hoffe der kommt diese woche noch an!


----------



## Janny (30. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne Lederjackö


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Naja, aber die quali is ja schon au besser darauf. Denke halt nich das es sich für n Student lohnt sich da so nen Kompromiss ala 40" fullhd zu kaufen, wenn man danach noch mehr Geld verdient als neben dem Unterricht, und es dann ein 60" Plasma werden kann. Das wäre dann ja rausgeworfenes Geld auf lange sicht


 
Jep, dann muss ich mir schnell einen 3,8 Meter Plasma-Fernseher zulegen. 



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Und weil er "nur" HD Ready ist willst du ihn mit Scartmatsch-Signalen zu bomben?!


 
Wieso Scat Kabel?
So'n olles zusammengelötetes Antennenkabel reicht doch für HD Ready.


----------



## xTc (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Neues Handy.

KLICK!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht i900, aber bitte... 

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil Herr xTc...

Gruß,
André


----------



## push@max (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe gerade eine Sapphire ATI HD4870 512MB für günstige 199€ bei Saturn gekauft. 

Damit wäre schon einmal ein Teil @ home, Do oder Fr bestelle ich dann den Rest...bei Mindfactory den Q9550 mit *E0* Stepping z.B


----------



## CeresPK (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

oha xTc jetzt weiß ich wieso du nen neues Bild hast^^
nen iPhone ist schon was feines
ich habe "nur" die Version für arme^^ iPod Touch 8GB (1st G)
du hast doch aber bestimmt schon das 3G oder??


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das ist bestimmt nur ein Bild eines iPhones.


----------



## aurionkratos (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Accellero S1 Rev 2 mit 2 800 rpm S-Flex


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Drei neue Sata Festplatten, sind aber leider noch nicht eingetroffen. Mist DHL.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine PCGH-Extendend und ~10liter super an der tanke


----------



## k-b (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zwei Karten für Kaya Yanar um sie meiner Freundin zum BD zus chenken. Hoffentlich kommen die bis Montag  Aber meine Kreditkarte ist ja gedeckt


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

'nen Doppelpack H4 Lämpchen und 'ne Dose ATF D2 von BMW...
Die H4 Lämpchen musst ich von Mazda holen, BMW hat sowas nicht


----------



## GoZoU (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

• Putzmittel
• Duschzeug
• Zahnpasta
• Eis
• Eine PCGH und eine PCGHX
• Brötchen
• Was auf die Brötchen drauf
• Tiefkühlfutter

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das zählt, aber ich hab mir noch einen Kühlschrank bei meinen Eltern erschnorrt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## aurionkratos (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

[offftopic]@GoZoU: wenigstens ist das eine gesunde Mischung  [/offtopic]


----------



## GoZoU (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Klar ist das gesund, Tomaten, Gurken, Käse, Wurst....Obst hatte ich ja noch 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## pixelflair (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Lüftersteuerung
Kabelbinder
Energiesparlampe
Feuer-Rauch-Melder
und natürlich die neue PCGH xD


----------



## Chris (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kaffee und Katzenfutter


----------



## aXwin (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade Fifa09 für den PC gekauft. Jetzt kanns endlich losgehen!


----------



## pixelflair (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Wurd doch der: LG 32 LG 3000 32 Zoll / 80 cm 16:9 "HD-Ready" LCD-Fernseher mit integriertem DVB-T Tuner, schwarz Pianolack: Elektronik: Amazon.de
> Bei Amazonas bestellt.
> 
> Der toshiba hatte ja mal n grottiges bild. Und 14 Rezesionen können sich net täucshen


 
Haste nen guten Fang gemacht  Selbes Model steht bei mir schon 2 Monate im Wohnzimmer und ist echt geil!  Topbild über normal DVB-S 



CentaX schrieb:


> Der Monitor ist klasse  Mit dem wirste viel Freude haben^^


 
ohja ;D die hab ich ^^


----------



## Mr.Green (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

-ATI Redeon 4870
-Q6600
-Asus Maximus II Formula
-Antec Twelthhundred
-OCZ Reaper 1066
-Thermalright True Black 120
-Nanoxia 120mm 2000 rpm
-LG GH20NS15 schwarz 
-Smasung F1 640
-Tagan Pipe Rock 500


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

-Tiefkühlpizza
-Kartoffeln
-Putenbrust
-Ice tea
-Klopapier
-Müllbeutel


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 x Arctic Silver V Wärmeleitpaste - 12 Gramm
2 x Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm
1 x Coolink Anti Vibration Bolts
1 x Akasa AK-CB8-8-EXT 8 Pin Netzteilverlängerung - 30 cm 
1 x Akasa AK-CB24-24-EXT 24 Pin Netzteilverlängerung - 30 cm
1 x Arctic Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 22 Gramm 
1 x Akasa AK-TT12-80 Thermal Adhesive Tape 
1 x Thermalright HR-11 VGA-Cooler 
2 x XTHERMAL SILICON PINS - 4 Stück


----------



## Doc_Evil (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne viel zu protzige Uhr für meine Freundin zum Geburtstag


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Ne viel zu protzige Uhr für meine Freundin zum Geburtstag



Meine Freundin hat heute Bday   Hab ihr ne Gilmore Girls DVD Staffel auf DVD gekauft


----------



## CentaX (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat heute Bday   Hab ihr ne Gilmore Girls DVD Staffel auf DVD gekauft



Heut hat meine Mutter geburtstag und wenn sie es gestern nich erwähnt hätte, hätt ichs glatt vergessen >.<
Naja, so isses grad noch glatt gegangen^^
Und jetzt sind gäste da und ich muss mitm Headset zocken  xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Heut hat meine Mutter geburtstag und wenn sie es gestern nich erwähnt hätte, hätt ichs glatt vergessen >.<
> Naja, so isses grad noch glatt gegangen^^
> Und jetzt sind gäste da und ich muss mitm Headset zocken  xD



xD kenn ich^^ 

Wenn Ellis Bday haben wird Zimmer abgeschlossen und trotzdem gezockt  

Ich komme natürlich auch mal raus....aber nur zum Essen


----------



## CentaX (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Tja, zocken kann ich ja auch, nur keine Killerspiele (jedenfalls nicht, wenn Großtante, -onkel und -mutter da sind^^) und erst recht nicht laut Musik holen^^
Hab das vllt auch falsch ausgedrückt, ich habs nicht vergessen, nur wie jedes jahr mit dem 10. Oktober verwechselt -.-
btw, zu musik hören: Meine Großtante hat mich mal gefragt, ob ich moderne Musik mag und wollte mir ne '80'er Jahre CD schenken xD


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> btw, zu musik hören: Meine Großtante hat mich mal gefragt, ob ich moderne Musik mag und wollte mir ne '80'er Jahre CD schenken xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Tja, zocken kann ich ja auch, nur keine Killerspiele (jedenfalls nicht, wenn Großtante, -onkel und -mutter da sind^^) und erst recht nicht laut Musik holen^^
> Hab das vllt auch falsch ausgedrückt, ich habs nicht vergessen, nur wie jedes jahr mit dem 10. Oktober verwechselt -.-
> btw, zu musik hören: Meine Großtante hat mich mal gefragt, ob ich moderne Musik mag und wollte mir ne '80'er Jahre CD schenken xD



LoL  

Also ich zocke auch CSS wenn meine kleine Cousine (10 Jahre) daneben sitzt.
Also bei mir sind Killerspiele nich schlimm. 

PS: das Wort Killerspiel hasse ich irgendwie


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Tja, zocken kann ich ja auch, nur keine Killerspiele (jedenfalls nicht, wenn Großtante, -onkel und -mutter da sind^^) und erst recht nicht laut Musik holen^^
> Hab das vllt auch falsch ausgedrückt, ich habs nicht vergessen, nur wie jedes jahr mit dem 10. Oktober verwechselt -.-
> btw, zu musik hören: Meine Großtante hat mich mal gefragt, ob ich moderne Musik mag und wollte mir ne '80'er Jahre CD schenken xD


Das is ja heftig (das mit der 80'er jahre cd).


----------



## auRiuM (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

10 eier, nen liter milch, ein halbes brot, bissle wurst


----------



## exa (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

7x Noisblocker XL1 Rev 3
1x Scythe Quiet Drive
1x Rubberscrews


----------



## CentaX (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Das is ja heftig (das mit der 80'er jahre cd).



Ich musste mich auch übel zurückhalten, um nicht zu lachen^^
Naja, was soll man machen, in einer Gesellschaft, in der sein Vater der jüngste ist, mit seinen 53 Jahren^^
Zum glück hab ich die PSP immer dabei...  Muss mir nämlich nicht anhören, wie viele Kniegelenke ausgetauscht werden müssen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> 7x Noisblocker XL1 Rev 3
> 1x Scythe Quiet Drive
> 1x Rubberscrews



7x NB? 

Wegen Radi oder wozu soviele?


----------



## push@max (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe gerade blitzschnell reagiert und schnell bei Mindfactory ein E0 Q9550 für 261€ bestellt, nachdem der Preis heut Nachmittag auf knapp 300€ angestiegen ist (siehe der was nervt euch gerade total Thread)

Aufgrund von Feiertag wird er wohl erst nächste Woche irgendwann mit den anderen Komponenten kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine bestellten Festplatten sind zumindest eingetroffen.
Vom MIIF ist noch nichts zu sehen. So'n Mist.
Wieder ein langweiliges Wochenende.


----------



## exa (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> 7x NB?
> 
> Wegen Radi oder wozu soviele?



jop, 4 stück kommen auf den radi...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen Asus P5Q Deluxe von KvD


----------



## moonrail (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen TR IFX-14 und Scythe S-Flex mit 1900 U/min.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mein letzter einkauf?
2x Hühnerfrikasee
1x Doppelpackung Restourante Salami
1x Cordon Bleu
1x Milch 3,5%

Nee hartwaretechnisch war es wohl 2x1TB Samsung F1
Davor war es der Samsung 245B.
Ach dazwischen bin ich mal von 4x1 auf 2x2gb ram gewechselt


----------



## EvilKnivel (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen neuen Kühler, der Zalman CNPS 9700 LED isch echt super. Wurd aber auch Zeit für nen neuen Kühler. Den Scythe Mugen konnsch de Hase gebe. Die dämlichen Puschpins sind mir abgebrochen un der Kühler hing nur noch mit zwei Pins an meinem Mobo. Alle Macht den Verschraubungen weg mit dem Puschpindreck.

MfG Evilkinvel


----------



## der_yappi (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein MSI-Laptop hat endlich seinen Weg zu mir gefunden.
Core2Duo (2GHz), 4 GB RAM und 320GB Festplatte

Kann den jetzt für Ausbildung (IT-Bereich), Berufsschule und auch noch privat nutzen (Fotolager - sichtung und -sicherung)


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine Powercolor HD4870 PCS+ 1024MB für unschlagbare 228,48 € inkl Porto und Versand...bin gespannt was sich so alles ändern wird..


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich werde gleich losfahren und mir einen neuen Kühlschrank kaufen,
mit allen Extras und, wenn möglich, einem eingebauten Fernseher.


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Damit das Essen fernsehen kann?


----------



## CeresPK (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe gerade bei AMAZON die KONE bestellt und hoffe das sie am 10. ankommt also am Freitag.
Bilder würde ich natürlich auch reinstellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und habe den Kühlschrank gekauft. Wird irgendwann nächste Woche geliefert.

Genau, von dem Laden gekauft, bei dem man schon geliefert ist, hier mal ein Handycam Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was kann der so? Ist das so ein Eiswüfelding?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jep, auf Knopfdruck kommen Eiswürfel raus. Megageil


----------



## push@max (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und habe den Kühlschrank gekauft. Wird irgendwann nächste Woche geliefert.
> 
> Genau, von dem Laden gekauft, bei dem man schon geliefert ist, hier mal ein Handycam Bild.
> 
> ...



ich steh auf die Dinger...die mit Ice-Crasher sind voll geil


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

das sieht irgendwie böse nach mediamarkt aus.


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jep^^
Wusste gar nich das Samsung Kühlschränke macht


----------



## Special_Flo (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				BigBubby schrieb:
			
		

> das sieht irgendwie böse nach mediamarkt aus.


oder noch Saturn die haben auch sowas
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schau dir die aufkleber auf dem schrank an.

Da kann man fast mediamarkt lesen.

Also das die keine ahnung von PCs haben, wissen wir, weil wir selber ahnung von PCs haben, aber wenn die keine Ahnung von dem haben, worüber wir was wissen, warum vertraut man ihnen bei etwas über das wir nicht so viel wissen? Nur mal so grundsätzlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jep, Media Markt in Kiel.
Heute da gewesen und bestellt.
Ein geiles Teil, dafür muss ich die Küche umbauen, sonst passt der nicht rein. 
Als ich schon mal da war, habe ich mir auch gleich einen kleinen Kühlschrank gekauft.
Für meine Whiskyflaschen. 
Das Eis Teil ist mein Ding.
Der Kühlschrank braucht extra einen Wasseranschluss, der muss auch erst gelegt werden. Aber mir egal, Hauptsache, ich habe Eis, wann ich will und wieviel ich will.


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Passt zu deinem Whiskeykonsum


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jep, nächste Woche, wenn das Ding eingebaut ist, wird erst mal eingeweiht.
Dafür hole ich mir extra einen guten Tropfen und lege eine Lippengerollte parat.


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also so wie jeden Tag


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Also so wie jeden Tag


 
Nee, ich habe das Koksen weggelassen.
Sonst wäre es ja wie jeden Tag.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nee, ich habe das Koksen weggelassen.
> Sonst wäre es ja wie jeden Tag.


wenn ich das machen würde ging es mir so:deswegen alle 1/4 Jahr mal ordentlich einen Heben..


----------



## G.Skill (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zotac GF9800GT AMP! Limited Edition

Leider noch keine Fotos gemacht


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wie jetzt und dafür das ich mir ne Kone bestellt habe interessiert sich keiner
naja egal kann sie wahrscheinlich sowieso erst am Mittwoch testen
wegen der sch**** Kirmes wo ich Montag die Fahne schleppen muss und Dienstag sowieso zu nich zu gebrauchen bin

aber dafür freue ich mich trotzdem umso mehr auf nächsten Mittwoch
Ich hoffe nur das die Kone es mit meiner MX518 aufnehmen kann


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist die schon lieferbar? Ich spiel halt au verdammt mit dem Gedanken. Aber der Oktober wird wegen den vielen Games eh so teuer..


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

also der Liefertermin laut Amazon ist 10.10.
und jemand hat, in den Thread zur Kluttens Kone, geschrieben das Amazon ihn schon ne Mail geschickt hätte das sie die Maus losgeschickt haben

ohh sorry stimmt nicht ich habe gerade Amazon mit Hardwareversand verwechselt
die geben nämlich 10.10. an
aber das mit der Mail von Amazon stimmt (hatt er jedenfalls geschrieben)


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was zum schauen (morgen HD TV undso - YEAH!!) 
Amazon.de: Sweeney Todd - Der teuflische Barbier aus der Fleet Street [Blu-ray]: Johnny Depp, Helena Bonham Carter, Alan Rickman, Timothy Spall, Sacha Baron Cohen, John Logan, Dariusz Wolski, Stephen Sondheim, Tim Burton: DVD


Und was zum lesen. 
Amazon.de: A Whole New Mind: Why Right-Brainers Will Rule the Future: Daniel H. Pink: Englische Bücher


----------



## CentaX (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition in Schwarz 
Auf Zuspruch vieler in meinem Thread...  Vielen dank nochmal^^
193,50€ will der Postbote dann haben... Na, da freut sich das Konto eines 15- Jährigen... 
Naja, is ja bald Weihnachten, wollte bloß nich noch länger an dem alten 5.1 System hängen


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab ma ebend für 1,42 getankt.

25 Euro -> 17,51l

Und ich hab mir ne Schutzkondom für mein IPhone mitbringen lassen.


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ CentaX
[sabber]  ... Das Dinge steht bei mir heuer auch noch auf der Einkaufsliste. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> @ CentaX
> [sabber]  ... Das Dinge steht bei mir heuer auch noch auf der Einkaufsliste.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Freut mich, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der's kauft ;D
Bei Computerbase stand in einem Test, dass sie 10 Wochen warten musste, ein Kumpel sagt, er hätte damals zeitgleich mit nem Kumpel das C E M (ohne Power Edition^^) gekauft und musste 4 wochen warten...
Oh mann, ich hoffe echt, ich bin damit zufrieden und der Onboard- Soundchip reicht noch bis Weihnachten 
Das mit den neuen Boxen war aber nötig, der scheiß Verteiler, den ich jetzt hab, gibt kein Signal aufs Center, die rechte vordere Box war kaum noch zu hören ==> mitm Center ausgetauscht 

Alter Sub: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sub vom C E M von nem Kumpel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

4GiB Apogee GT 1066, bin zu frieden die gibt es nur noch in drei Shops..


----------



## AMDSempron (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

.....


----------



## EGThunder (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sacred 2 Collector's Edition
TuneUp 2009, vorbestellt
Norton Internet Security 2009
X-Men der letzte Widerstand Blue-ray
Hardbass Chapter 15
Future Trance Vol. 45
Cyberlink PowerDVD 8 Ultra
Samsung ML-2010R - monochrom Laserdrucker

EG


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
du wirst deien spaß haben endgeil das ding bin bestimmt wenn ich älter bin taub wegen dem ding


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein OCZ DDR3 Reaper HPC 2000 2GB Kit und einen Celeron E1200 (zum % OCen)


----------



## exa (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

120 leds mit passenden vorwiderständen, jeweils 60 in blau und 60 in orange...

das wir lötarbeit...

eine mädchenpackung mdpc sleeve


----------



## pixelflair (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ehm ;D 

ne handtasche (für Freundin)  und nen scythe Retention kit


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne zimtschnitte


----------



## Janny (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x 2L Eistee


----------



## Lee (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute Morgen einen leckeren Muffin


----------



## gdfan (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine 25-Spindel DVD Rohlinge. Muss noch nen Film der Klasse brennen (Oh man das kannn doch nicht sein das keiner aus der Klasse nen Film schneiden und dann brennen kann, so bleibt das wieder an mir hängen. Wie sonst auch immer Warum kann ich nicht nein sagen, naja so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht)


----------



## exa (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen Thermalright HR-05 ifx von digger...


----------



## CentaX (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



gdfan schrieb:


> eine 25-Spindel DVD Rohlinge. Muss noch nen Film der Klasse brennen (Oh man das kannn doch nicht sein das keiner aus der Klasse nen Film schneiden und dann brennen kann, so bleibt das wieder an mir hängen. Wie sonst auch immer Warum kann ich nicht nein sagen, naja so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht)



KENN ICH! 
Ich scan das Klassenfoto ein, bearbeite es liebevoll und am ende landet es auf svz unter dem namen von nem anderem 
Naja, wayne, ab jetz mach ich Wasserzeichen rein


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> KENN ICH!
> Ich scan das Klassenfoto ein, bearbeite es liebevoll und am ende landet es auf svz unter dem namen von nem anderem
> Naja, wayne, ab jetz mach ich Wasserzeichen rein



Schließ mich an.
Immer Fotos eingescannt (anno 2000) und gebrannt oder die ganzen Bilder nachmachen lassen.
Seit meiner 1. Digicam war ich der "inoffizielle" Klassenfotograf 
3/4 der Bilder von der Abifahrt, die im Abschlussbuch waren, kamen von mir.
Keiner hats gedankt und nirgends stand mein Name .

Aber naja. Jetzt rück ich die Bilder nur mit der Voraussetzung raus, dass ich als Urheber genannt werde. Und mittlerweile fruchtets.


* BTT:
Heute kam ne frische Tankfüllung mit gutem Super in den Tank.
Mein Läppi hat jetzt auch nen passenden Rucksack.*


----------



## clock-king (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich war auch mal schön einkaufen im I-net.
War eigentlich eine schnelle Sache.
Ich brauchte dann doch mal ein neues Gehäuse und hab mich dann für das Coolermaster HAF932 entschieden.Hoffe ja das kommt schnell.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF932 Serie » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black


----------



## BigBubby (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

samsung f1 1tb


----------



## MaN!aC (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Samsung HD502IJ 500 GB  und ne 25er Spindel DVD Rohlinge.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wer braucht denn heut zu tage noch rolinge bei den festplattenpreisen


----------



## MaN!aC (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich ^^ für meine Filme und Bilder.


----------



## Player007 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern hab ich bei Sqoops erstmal Far Cry 2 vorbestellt 
Freu mich schon tierisch drauf 

Gruß


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bekam heute neuen Lesestoff.
Die EVE Online Novel zur letzten Expansion "Empyrean Age" als Festeinband-Version. Mängelexemplar von Amazon mit 2 kleinen Macken, dafür 13.80 € statt 22,95 € 
Ist ein ganz schöner Brummer mit 517 Seiten geballtem SciFi von Tony Gonzales.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunt0r (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

einen scythe slipstream 500rpm fürn oberen einbauplatz im antec p182, und soeben auch die far cry 2 collectors edition auf amazon vorbestellt. kanns kaum mehr erwarten.


----------



## Spawncyrus (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

4 x AeroCool Streamliner LED-Lüfter 140mm "Schwarz" als Zusatzlüfter für mein Thermaltake Armor plus Bigtower.
1x für GPU
1x für Towerdecke
2x für Towerboden
Für unglaubliche 8,20€/Stück!


----------



## k-b (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir ne Schwimmbrille gegönnt. Aber ohne Pic.

Und einen Dualshock 3 Controller - damit ich endlich Wipeout und bald Little Big Planet mit meiner Freundin spielen kann


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

jetzt noch ne Schwimmbrile!? War im Sonderangebot oder was?


----------



## Elkgrin (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

In der letzten Zeit ist bei mir einiges dazugekommen

Neben einem kompletten Hausstand samt Küchenzeile, Wohnzimmereinrichtung, Waschmaschine usw. freue ich mich am meisten über meinen neuen TV, den Sony 40W4000, und eine Xbox 360 Elite (endlich GTA IV zocken) 

gamesonly hat wohl nu einen neuen Kunden 


k-b:
kennst du http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/ ? ^^


----------



## boss3D (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute ist wiedermal ein neuer 1600er *S-Flex* angekommen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe jetzt endlich die Bestätigung, dass ich mein nächstes Maximus 2 Formula abholen kann.


----------



## Goliath110 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine 2. 4870


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mit wieviel speicher wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Goliath110 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da ich schon eine mit 512MB hatte habe ich wieder eine mit 512MB genommen. Ich war mir nicht sicher ob es einen Unterschied bei Crossfire macht. Eingebaut ist sie noch nicht. Da hab ich vor Freitag keine Zeit für


----------



## MESeidel (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Neuen Bürostuhl.
Eigentlich viel zu teuer aber mein Rücken wollte es so (hätte ich mich nur nie zur Probe rein gesetzt)...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein P5Q Pro von DR.House für meinen zweit rechner


----------



## Oliver (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

15 Meter Kabelumantelungen von Friese-It


----------



## boss3D (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mir ist die Warterei zu blöd geworden und ich habe mir jetzt eine neue HD4870 bestellt. Meine Wahl ist diesmal auf das OC-Modell von Club3D gefallen (Alternate) ... 

^^ Hoffentlich lässt sich diese Graka erfolgreich unter Wasser setzen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## pixelflair (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> 15 Meter Kabelumantelungen von Friese-It


 

aber nich selbst abgeholt oder?*gg*


----------



## k-b (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



> Presentation designer and internationally acclaimed communications expert Garr Reynolds, creator of the most popular Web site on presentation design and delivery on the net — presentationzen.com — shares his experience in a provocative mix of illumination, inspiration, education, and guidance that will change the way you think about making presentations with PowerPoint or Keynote. Presentation Zen challenges the conventional wisdom of making "slide presentations" in today’s world and encourages you to think differently and more creatively about the preparation, design, and delivery of your presentations. Garr shares lessons and perspectives that draw upon practical advice from the fields of communication and business. Combining solid principles of design with the tenets of Zen simplicity, this book will help you along the path to simpler, more effective presentations.


Denke das ist recht sinnvoll. Habe dieses Semester 3 Fächer wo die komplette Note nur auf einer Präsentation basiert. Eins davon sogar alleine, und das ist das Nonplusultra Fach (in dem normaler Lehrstoff vermittelt wird).

Das Buch hat halt nur Super Rezis.. ich hadere schon ewig damit es mir zu kaufen. Die Einführungsveranstaltung heute gab mir den letzten Schuss.
http://www.amazon.de/Presentation-Zen-Simple-Design-Delivery/dp/0321525655/ref=pd_bxgy_eb_img_a


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Süßigkeiten beim Edeka


----------



## johnnyGT (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ac accellero twin turbo


----------



## Oliver (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



sky2k4 schrieb:


> aber nich selbst abgeholt oder?*gg*



Ne, Onlinehsopping ftw!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein drittes MIIF ist auch verbogen... 

Und das Kabel vom R.o.G. Logo war im Eimer. 

Wieso ist die Welt so gemein zu mir.


----------



## k-b (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ach komm das geht doch garnet OO


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ach komm das geht doch garnet OO


 
Wenn ich Morgen die Cam von meinem Arbeitskollegen bekomme, mache ich neue Bilder für unser Fotoalbum. 

Und dann gibts auch welche vom abgerissenen und inzwischen wieder zusammengelöteten Kabel. 


Edit:
Ist ja jetzt klar, dass ich mir gerade das Board schön saufe.


----------



## k-b (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Na dann Prost


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Na dann Prost


 Leider klappt das nicht mit dem Schön Saufen.


----------



## boss3D (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

^^ Ich bin ja nur gespannt, wie es mir mit meiner neuen HD4870 geht, wenn sie endlich da ist ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Ich bin ja nur gespannt, wie es mir mit meiner neuen HD4870 geht, wenn sie endlich da ist ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Du hast das mit Alernate geklärt?
Super, 
ja, sag bescheid, wenn sie da ist.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

World of Subways 1 PATH-Route


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*Black Ice* und *The Cosmos Rocks* bei Amazon.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine XFX 9800GTX+

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/13196-grafikkarten-bilder-thread-55.html#post265011


----------



## Lee (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern ne große Packung Halsbonbons. Ist schon wieder weg


----------



## bobby (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

vor ne stunde warmer leberkäsesemmel mmmhh war sehr gut


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab heut früh nen Strommessgerät(war im Angebot für nen 10´er) beim Baumarkt geholt,um zu sehen was so mein Rechner verbraucht.....geht eigentlich,muss ich sagen


----------



## BigBubby (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wieviel?


----------



## Chris (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

also im Win. so um die 100 watt und im 3D Mark max.~208 watt...mein LCD TV 37" verbraucht so um die 160watt...im stanby 0,0watt .... ausgeschrieben war er damals mit 0,9watt im standby
der rechner lief mit 3ghz und 1,088vcore laut cpu-z und die graka so wie im sys.steht...waren übrings 11234punkte,naja


----------



## Lee (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Noch nicht, werde ich aber im laufe des Abends kaufen: Sennheiser HD 595


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*


SDHC-USB-Cardreader-Stick - nach langem Warten endlich angekommen
Batteriebetriebener Lötkolben (ColdHeat Pro) - noch nicht da
Winkelschleifer vom Aldi
Trenn- und Schruppscheibenset
die neue PCGHX - nur wegen dem Thema "Voltmods" gekauft, was dann auch in der nächsten PCGH war - 5,99€ für nix ausgegeben 
die neue PCGH
eine Packung After Eight
Die Cover der Hefte muss ich wohl nicht posten. Und wie eine After-Eight-Packung aussieht, dürfte auch jeder wissen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> SDHC-USB-Cardreader-Stick - nach langem Warten endlich angekommen
> Batteriebetriebener Lötkolben (ColdHeat Pro) - noch nicht da
> Winkelschleifer vom Aldi
> die neue PCGHX - nur wegen dem Thema "Voltmods" gekauft, was dann auch in der nächsten PCGH war - 5,99€ für nix ausgegeben
> ...


 
Vom After Eight? 

Oder postest du den Inhalt der PCGHX?
Könnte ein Problem mit den Admins geben.


----------



## Janny (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Eine XFX 9800GTX+
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/13196-grafikkarten-bilder-thread-55.html#post265011



was haste denn bezahlt? kauf mir nächste woche wen geld da ist auch eine, aber diese Version ist ziemlich teuer ( 200€ ?! ) hab se für 148€ gesehen


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Janny schrieb:


> was haste denn bezahlt? kauf mir nächste woche wen geld da ist auch eine, aber diese Version ist ziemlich teuer ( 200€ ?! ) hab se für 148€ gesehen



Hab die Karte von meinem Onkel geschenkt bekommen!


----------



## CiSaR (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade den EK Supreme bei Aqautuning bestellt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade ein Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition bestellt. Freu in max. 4 Tagen keinen scheppermden Subwoofer mehr. <- der Smilie is Aber häslich


----------



## CentaX (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Gerade ein Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition bestellt. Freu in max. 4 Tagen keinen scheppermden Subwoofer mehr. <- der Smilie is Aber häslich



Sauber! 
Hab ich vor genau einer Woche bestellt, am Donnerstag kam es dann.
Das Ding ist echt unvergleichbar geil, vorallem in Spielen 
Ich hab auch n Review geschrieben, bin aber noch lange nicht fertig...:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...oncept-e-magnum-power-edition.html#post263947
Kannst ja durchlesen, wenn du dich genauso auf das Ding freust wie ich^^


----------



## gdfan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Eee Pc 1000H in weiß
Ich muss sagen ich bin echt zufrieden 
mfg
gdfan


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Roccat Sense Adrenalin Blue Mauspad


----------



## buzty (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

BE Quiet! Straight Power 400 Watt / BQT E6
ECS A780GM
Samsung SH-D163B SATA
Revoltec UDMA 133 Rund-Kabel 60cm UV-Sensitiv silber
Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück

 hoffentlich bald da

/edit: ach ja, letzte woche in münchen auf kursfahrt: die ein oder andere mass, klienkram und neue sneaker


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



gdfan schrieb:


> Einen Eee Pc 1000H in weiß


Ein gemoddeter Eee PC ist schön. Extrem-Tuning: Eee PC 701 4G maximal aufrüsten - CHIP Online
Aber leider ist der dann teuer und hat immer noch nicht die Leistung eines normalen Notebooks.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



gdfan schrieb:


> Einen Eee Pc 1000H in weiß
> Ich muss sagen ich bin echt zufrieden
> mfg
> gdfan


 
Schon Bilder gepostet?


----------



## k-b (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

oh man hab ich heute viele leckere sachen eingekauft
ich hab sogar noch 2 laugen!!!
ich lieb laugen so much.
und yoghurt
und schupfnudeln
und fischstäbchen
und maultaschen
irgendwie hab ich viel zu lang die kühlschranktheke ignoriert und nur fertiggerichte gekafut :o
und 4 richtig große peperonis
eine davon hab ich mir heut lecker mit 2 zwiebeln und einer knoblauchzehe in der pfanne mit dem steak angebraten
muss es ausnutzen wenn ich meine freundin abends nimme seh 

und noch viel viel mehr das ich jetzt grad vergessen hab


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> und noch viel viel mehr das ich jetzt grad vergessen hab


Du kannst ja deinen Kassenzettel einscannen.  Und hier sind Bilder erwünscht -> vollen Einkaufswagen direkt nach dem Einkaufen fotografieren.


----------



## Triple-Y (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein DVI -HDMI Kabel für 9,90€


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> oh man hab ich heute viele leckere sachen eingekauft
> ich hab sogar noch 2 laugen!!!
> ich lieb laugen so much.
> und yoghurt
> ...


 
Ich vermisse einen guten Tropfen in deiner Einkaufsliste.


----------



## Lee (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Colin MCrae Dirt als Steelbox für 15€


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

einmal Zotac GTX 260²
einmal EK Waterblocks GTX 280 SLI
einmal Roccat Adrenaline Blue Mauspad


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> einmal Zotac GTX 260²
> einmal EK Waterblocks GTX 280 SLI
> einmal Roccat Adrenaline Blue Mauspad



Das gleiche Mauspad was ich auch bestellt habe


----------



## potzblitz (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ohhhh!! Heute war mal wieder so ein richtig teurer Tag, angefangen hat es heute morgen mit dem Kauf von *Brother in Arms Hell´s Highway*, kurz danach noch schnell im GameStore angehalten(wollte mir eigntlich nur ein Spiel ausleihen) aber raus kam ich mit *Ace Combat The Balkan War* und ne *MemoryCard*. Dann erstmal _*RUHE*_ den ganzen lieben Tag........bis ich gerade noch eine* PowerColor 4870 1024MB* GDDR5,*Samsung SH-D162D* black bulk und ein ATX *Stromadapterkabel 20-24pin* gekauft habe.
Das reicht erstmal für die Woche, da ich noch die PS2 von boss3D und das Chieftec CFT-560-A12C von Cornholio gekauft hab 

Das gibt wieder  mit der Frau , darauf ein  erstmal


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das mit der Frau ist bei mir auch der Grund, warum ich mich immer heimlich zur Post schleichen muss, um meine DHL Pakete zu holen.


----------



## boss3D (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Das gibt wieder  mit der Frau , darauf ein  erstmal


Das nenne ich die richtige Einstellung! 
Sobald wir uns mal von Frauen was sagen lassen, ist es komplett aus mit der Selbstbestimmung. Ich weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung und leiste schon seit Jahren _(erfolgreich) _Widerstand gegen meine Mutter _(wohne noch daheim_), wenn sie irgendwelche Hardwarekäufe von mir verhindern will ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

''Reicht erstmal für die Woche''

... KRANK! 
Nun gut, bin noch Schüler und kann jedenfalls nicht so viel Geld ausgeben... aber teilweise hab ich das Gefühl schonmal gehabt, alles mögliche auf einmal haben zu müssen


----------



## Lee (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ihr habt Sorgen

Bei mir kriegt Mutti schon nen Anfall, wenn ich einmal im Monat was kaufen will


----------



## push@max (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Ihr habt Sorgen
> 
> Bei mir kriegt Mutti schon nen Anfall, wenn ich einmal im Monat was kaufen will



Jo, bei mir auch...weshalb ich erstmal schön gewartet habe, bis meine Eltern in den Urlaub gefahren sind und dann BANG!...komplett neues System in Einzelteilen bestellt 

Damit wäre ich nieeeemmmmallls durchgekommen wenn sie hier wäre, aber so war der Postbote hier paar Mal und mich hats einfach gefreut...ganz chillig erstmal die Sachen ausgepackt und angeschaut.


----------



## CiSaR (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Eltern juckts nicht solange sie sich erklären können das ich das Geld legal besorgt habe 
sie finden es zwar nicht immer toll und fangen dann von sparen an aber WAYNE


----------



## push@max (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe gerade 2x Tickets für das DTM Finale am Sonntag bestellt...da gehts voll ab! Haupttribüne bei Start/Ziel mit TV vor der Linse und Boxengasse.


----------



## taks (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir heut ein neues system bestellt 

den satz meiner mutter weiss ich schon auswendig :
"Wie kann man nur so viel Geld für so einen scheiss ausgeben!!" 



AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ BOX, 3.1GHz, Brisbane
Foxconn A7DA-S, AMD 790GX
Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400, 2x2GB, DDR2-800, CL5
Asus EAH3850/G/HTDI/512M, PCI-E 2.0, 512MB GDDR3
Samsung HD322HJ, F1, 7200rpm, 16MB, 320GB, SATA-II
Be Quiet! Straight Power BQT E6-400W 80plus


ich hoffe das hält dann wieder ne weile


----------



## CentaX (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also, meine Eltern haben sowas von gemotzt, als ich meine externe HDD wollte und jetzt Monate später den Q6600. Mich hats nur überrascht, dass sie das mit den Teufel Lautsprechern haben durchgehen lassen, fast ohne zu meckern...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kenne ich nur zugut. Deswegen bestelle ich mein ganzes Zeug immer zur Arbeit


----------



## k-b (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich vermisse einen guten Tropfen in deiner Einkaufsliste.



bin doch jetz erstmal alkfrei


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Also, meine Eltern haben sowas von gemotzt, als ich meine externe HDD wollte und jetzt Monate später den Q6600. Mich hats nur überrascht, dass sie das mit den Teufel Lautsprechern haben durchgehen lassen, fast ohne zu meckern...


Na mal sehen was passiert wenn ich mein 780a SLI-Board und die drei 9800gt bestellen will. ich kann mir das gemotze schon vorstellen


----------



## CentaX (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Na mal sehen was passiert wenn ich mein 780a SLI-Board und die drei 9800gt bestellen will. ich kann mir das gemotze schon vorstellen



Wohaha... Ich würde mich nichtmal trauen zu fragen^^
Ne, vorerst reichts auch mit PC- Krams. Passive HD3870 muss lange halten - solange, bis es auch passive Kühler für neue High- End karten gibt^^
Prozi, RAM und Mobo müssen 1-2 Jahre reichen - bis der Nehalem bezahlbar ist.
Gehäuse und Netzteil reichen sowieso, nur evtl wird ne neue HDD fällig... Und eventuell Weihnachten die Kone. 
Von daher dürfen sie nicht meckern... 
Ich glaub, die verstehen sowieso nicht, dass ich mir gar nicht sooo viel kaufe wie andere... 2900 Pro war damals nötig, weil die X1950 Pro kaputt war, Kühler für die 2900 Pro war auch nötig, weil die einfach nur abartig laut war, HD3870 war nötig, weil eben dieser Kühlerumbau die Grafikkarte geschrottet hat und Q6600 war nötig, weil der E4500 niemals solange gereicht hätte, dass der Nehalem bezahlbar wird...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir gerade einen 60ccm 4 Kanal Zylinder für meine S51 bestellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein E8600 ist da. 
Werde ihn später einbauen.


----------



## k-b (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gz!1!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> gz!1!!


 
Hä?


----------



## MaN!aC (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Tube Arctic Céramique und ein CM RC-690-KKN1-GP 
Dann kann sich mein PC wenigstens auch mal sehen lassen xDD


----------



## Lee (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne HD4870


----------



## Janny (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Thermaltake Shark, jetzt in Schwarz


----------



## Leopardgecko (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir heute eine *Microsoft Sidewinder X6 *gegönnt.


----------



## potzblitz (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bioshock für einen zehner


----------



## k-b (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ratchet & Clank - Quests for Booty.

Gestern im Mediamarkt gabs 300, Green mile für 5 Euro. Hätte fast zugeschlagen


----------



## ReNeY (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ratchet & Clank - Quests for Booty.



fürn PC?


----------



## b0s (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade stimmt zwar nicht ganz, aber ich hab erst seit ein paar Tagen wieder Internet (nach 4 1/2 Wochen quasi-Abstinenz  ).
Zuerst kam eine *Samsung F1 640* sowie 3 *Sharkoon Vibe Fixer* (wirklich top die Teile! Seither stören die HDDs gar nicht mehr) für jene und meine übrigen Platten. Ca. zwei Wochen später besorgte ich mir das *Antec Twelve Hundred* (als erster Schritt zur Vorbereitung meines Projekts Wasserkühlung  ) und vorgestern wurde ich durch Caseking mit einer neuen Maus, der *Cyber Snipa Stinger* (ich weiß, grässlicher Name  - aber gute Maus) versorgt. Kaufabwicklung bei Caseking ist übrigens 

Ist schon schön, wenn nach dem Umzug auf einmal unverhofft Geld über ist


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Yeah!!! Der Postbote war da und hat mein Teufel Concept E Magnum PE gebracht. Geilch auf gebaut und jetz ein hammer Sound zum geniesen


----------



## CentaX (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Yeah!!! Der Postbote war da und hat mein Teufel Concept E Magnum PE gebracht. Geilch auf gebaut und jetz ein hammer Sound zum geniesen



Freut mich 
Würd mich nochmal freuen, wenn du deine persönlichen Erfahrungen in den Bericht von mir mit reinschreibst^^


----------



## genpro (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Bioshock für einen zehner


hab ich auch geholt.  ein echtes schnäppchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Super gekauft.
1,28€


----------



## BeachBoy08 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir grad nen Döner gekauft. 
Vor 15 mins.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad nen Döner gekauft.
> Vor 15 mins.



Oh cool, gibts Bilder vom Einbau?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Oh cool, gibts Bilder vom Einbau?


Ne leider nicht.
Bevor ich die Digicam auspacken konnte war der Döner schon verschwunden...


----------



## guna7 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir nen 22" Monitor gegönnt, den BenQ G2110W. Nicht schlecht das Teil, hab ihn grad angeschlossen. Mal schaun wie der sich so "benimmt"!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht.
> Bevor ich die Digicam auspacken konnte war der Döner schon verschwunden...


 
Das mit dem Verschwinden kenne ich.
Meine Whiskyflaschen verschinden auch dauernd.


----------



## Levi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute ist endlich mein 9950BE 125W angekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Levi schrieb:


> Heute ist endlich mein 9950BE 125W angekommen


 
Worin wird er denn verbaut?


----------



## Levi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Auf ein gigabyte 790GP ds4h.

Hab ein paar Bilder davon gemacht, falls dich interessiert.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...oard-out-box-bilder-thread-12.html#post267661


mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jep, die Bilder habe ich gesehen, sehr gut.
Was kommt noch so auf das Board?


----------



## Levi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir dazu nen muskin xp2 8500 2x2GB gekauft.
Als PSU nehm ich das Seasonic S12II-430HB.
Den Lüfter lass ich boxed wenn mich nicht zu sehr nervt.
Festplatte ist ne Seagate ST3500320AS.
Und ja Grafikkarte? Da lass ich erst mal die Onboard, denn es kommen ja erstmal paar xbox exklusivtitel ^^, und danach mal schauen.
Denk ne HD4870.

Hauptsache schneller arbeiten können.


----------



## FadeOfReality (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

bei mir sind grad neu:

16GB SDHC Karte für den Creative ZEN X-Fi
dritter LG Brenner
4GB ram Kit für den Application Server
ein Telefon
und eine 1,5TB Platte vo Seagate für den FileServer (*bete* dass die net eingeht)


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

...das überaus geile Touchscreenhandy Samsung F480


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir das Concept E Magnum Poer Edition von Teufel gekauft.


----------



## FadeOfReality (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Der_Terminator08 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Concept E Magnum Poer Edition von Teufel gekauft.



*RESCHPEKT

*will ich auch haben


----------



## rehacomp (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bei Ebay nen 6850 für 90 Eier inkl Versand.


----------



## k-b (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ReNeY schrieb:


> fürn PC?



nö, ps3.


----------



## CentaX (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> *RESCHPEKT
> 
> *will ich auch haben



lol... kannst ja mal in meinen Thread gucken (siehe sig^^)

Wird das Ding erst jetzt so häufig gekauft oder erst seit meinem Bericht?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Crysis Warhead gekauft und Far Cry 2 vorbestellt.


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir Grad Supreme Commander Forged Alliance bei Amazon gekauft.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir heute eine Flasche Whisky gekauft.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Habe mir heute eine Flasche Whisky gekauft.


Ich habe gedacht, du würdest Whisky in Fässern kaufen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe gedacht, du würdest Whisky in Fässern kaufen.



und ich dachte er stellt ihn selber her?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe gedacht, du würdest Whisky in Fässern kaufen.


 
Meine Fässer sind leer 
und ich bekomme erst nächste Woche neue geliefert. 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> und ich dachte er stellt ihn selber her?


 
Jep, ich habe eine eigene Destillation im Keller. Wo ich dann 50 Jahre warten muss, damit ich meinen 50 Jahre alten, selbst hergestellten Whisky trinken kann.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, ich habe eine eigene Destillation im Keller. Wo ich dann 50 Jahre warten muss, damit ich meinen 50 Jahre alten, selbst hergestellten Whisky trinken kann.


Woher willst du wissen, dass du in 50 Jahren noch lebst? Vielleicht säufst du dich ja davor tot. Oder bei OC-Versuchen fliegt dir etwas um die Ohren, was eine tödliche Verletzung verursacht.  Dann hast du nichts mehr von dem guten Whisky.


----------



## k-b (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Oder du kommst in Knast, weil du wegen dienem 10ten krummen ASUS PCB dort jemand umbringst


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Oder du kommst in Knast, weil du wegen dienem 10ten krummen ASUS PCB dort jemand umbringst


Aber nach spätestens 15 Jahren kommen Mörder doch wieder frei, auch wenn es "Lebenslänglich" heißt. Und wenn man ihn 60 Jahre einsperren würde und quanti lange lebt, dann hätte er eben selbst gebrannten 60 Jahre alten Whisky. Ist doch umso besser. Aber ich schätze, dass er in 50 Jahren nicht im Knast hockt und dass er sich sofort über den Whisky hermacht, also wird er (der Whisky, nicht quanti ) seinen 60. "Geburtstag" nie "erleben"


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ihr habt Probleme...
Ich wohne seit kurzem in einer Brauerei.
Da brauch ich mir nie Sorgen um Alk Nachschub zu machen...


----------



## der_yappi (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Diese Woche warens:
- Linksys Router (endlich PC UND Laptop gleichzeitig ins WWW)
- Queen: "On Fire - Live at The Bowl 1982"
- Vista Home Premium 64


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Got something 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Got something


 
Hmm, nicht schlecht.
Gerade erst geholt oder schon am Daddeln?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Naja, ist schon heut morgen gekommen, hab aber irgendwie Probleme mit dem Game und meiner (etwas fertigen) Windows XP64 Installation...


----------



## CeresPK (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

sieht ja richtig süß aus die kleine USK Kennzeichnung


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, ist schon heut morgen gekommen, hab aber irgendwie Probleme mit dem Game und meiner (etwas fertigen) Windows XP64 Installation...


 
Du hast es also noch nicht zum Laufen gekriegt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Doch, jetzt läufts, auf 'ner anderen Windows installation...


Auch auf dem anderen Rechner gings, nur die Videos nicht.
Da hats wohl irgendwie den Codec vermasselt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, jetzt läufts, auf 'ner anderen Windows installation...


 
Tja, gut, dass man mehrere Windows Installationen liegen hat. 
Ich habe insgesamt 10 Windows am Laufen.
Zwei Vistas (x86 und x64) und acht XPs (zwei x64).



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch auf dem anderen Rechner gings, nur die Videos nicht.
> Da hats wohl irgendwie den Codec vermasselt...


 
Denke ich auch, da fehlt wohl ein passender Codec. Ist aber schon komisch, normaler Weise bringt ein Spiel den Codec mit, falls er nicht schon vorhanden ist.

Wie ist das Spiel denn nun?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie ist das Spiel denn nun?


Keine Ahnung, hab nur ~5min gezockt.

Auf jedenfall habens verdammt viel geändert seit dem letzten Teil.
Und man hat auch noch einige kleine Einsteigerhilfen, z.B. wie man recht schnell zu 100t kommt.

Auf Seite 34 z.B. (also da, wo die meisten Handbücher 2x zuende wären)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab nur ~5min gezockt.
> 
> Auf jedenfall habens verdammt viel geändert seit dem letzten Teil.
> Und man hat auch noch einige kleine Einsteigerhilfen, z.B. wie man recht schnell zu 100t kommt.
> ...


 
Klingt interessant. Wenn du mehr gespielt hast, kannst du ja mal ein kleines Fazit ziehen.
Vielleicht kaufe ich es mir dann auch.


----------



## rabensang (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir vorhin noch schell in Kasten Löschzwerge gekauft





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Codanos (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Phenom X4 9950 (4x 2600 MHz) HEGA53 125w

Kühlkörper IFX-14 

SFlex 1200rpm 120x120x25 (120x25x120 mm) TL9Y02

Adata vitsta extreme ddr 1066 4Gb DD2

4 Diebels

eine stanke malboro red


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Codanos schrieb:


> eine stanke malboro red


Ich kann nicht so recht verstehen, wie man nur rauchen kann. Nichtrauchen spart eine Menge Geld, das man dann für Hardware ausgeben kann. Aber wenn du rauchen willst, tu was du für richtig hältst.

Ich habe mir übrigens in den letzten Tagen nichts gekauft.


----------



## rabensang (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich kann Raucher auch nicht verstehen...

Aber jeder hat sein Laster (siehe Post weiter oben->BIER)


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Spindeltrimmer 250K


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Wenn du mehr gespielt hast, kannst du ja mal ein kleines Fazit ziehen.
> Vielleicht kaufe ich es mir dann auch.



Also das Interface ist stark überarbeitet worden, das was du aus X3 kennst, kannst völlig vergessen.
Leiste ist jetzt links statt unten, obs besser ist, ist ansichtssache (find ich).

Ein Steuerknüppel ist, wie immer, sehr zu empfehlen...

PS: wurd gerad von 'nem Xenon N gekillt, in der ersten Mission...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir vorhin 2 Nanoxia FX-12 2000 mit PCI Lüftersteuerung gekauft.


----------



## Leopardgecko (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



rabensang schrieb:


> Hab mir vorhin noch schell in Kasten Löschzwerge gekauft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...und damit spülst du dann die Fruchtzwerge runter, die dir Sodbrennen verursacht haben? 

btt: Ich habe mir gerade *Black Ice *von* AC/DC *gekauft...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein neues Mobo ist endlich da  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eigentlich schon heute morgen:
*Biostar Tpower I45* 

Bevor ich es quälen darf kommt es aber erst mal zu Watercool.


----------



## Overlocked (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute um 9.50 Uhr: GTX 260 XFX Dir Karte rockt alles weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Heute um 9.50 Uhr: GTX 260 XFX Dir Karte rockt alles weg


*Neid*

Hast du oder kannst du Benchmarks machen?


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also ich habe heute 3 Sachen gekauft.
1. Logitech Pro 9000 ( Webcam )
2. Logitech ClearChat PC Wireless ( Wireless Headset )
3. Logitech X-230 ( Lautsprecher )

so insgesamt:174,16€


----------



## Lee (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Heute um 9.50 Uhr: GTX 260 XFX Dir Karte rockt alles weg



Meine 4870 Rockt auch alles weg. Und sogar noch mehr als deine


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe heute ein Glas neuen Wein und eine Portion feinste Pfälzer Leberknödel gekauft.


----------



## k-b (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Leberknödel aus der PALZ, bitteschön!


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

4xWiderstände 68 Ohm(für F@H Monitor-Dummy)
15xLED Blau 12v versch. Durchmesser(für einen Mod)
3xverschiedene Knopfzellen
1xLG L227WT(endlich ein 22" Moni)


----------



## Der Dudelsack (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Coolermaster Cosmos S.
+3 Lüfter= *GEIL*

MfG,
diedudelsack


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> 4xWiderstände 68 Ohm(für F@H Monitor-Dummy)
> *15xLED Blau 12v versch. Durchmesser(für einen Mod)*
> 3xverschiedene Knopfzellen
> 1xLG L227WT(endlich ein 22" Moni)


Klingt interessant.
Gibts auch ein Tagebuch dazu?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gekauft hab ich nen X2 3800+ EE SFF aber bekam nur nen X2 3800+ EE. (grade beim nachbarn abgeholt)

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Klingt interessant.
> Gibts auch ein Tagebuch dazu?



ich denke nicht...da es nur noch der letzte Schliff zu meinen eigentlich fertigen PC wird(abgesehen vom E8600). Ich muss mir noch was für das Kabelmanagement einfallen lassen, das gestaltet sich im NZXT Tempest äusserst miserabel... höchstens Fotos im Wakü Bilder Thread..


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> höchstens Fotos im Wakü Bilder Thread..


Auch gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ... höchstens Fotos im Wakü Bilder Thread..


 
Jep, die Bilder sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, die Bilder sind gerne gesehen.


Du hättest gerne einen WhiKü-Bilder-Thread. Oder nimmst du Whisky nicht auch als Kühlmittel?


----------



## HeNrY (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Symphony Beach 1.3 Windmatte^^
Gleich eventuell noch X³ Terran Conflict


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Eine Symphony Beach 1.3 Windmatte^^
> Gleich eventuell noch X³ Terran Conflict



Wat is eine Windmatte?? Kann man sich das aufn Kopp setzen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Du hättest gerne einen WhiKü-Bilder-Thread. Oder nimmst du Whisky nicht auch als Kühlmittel?


 
Hmm, eine gute Idee. 

Doch dann müsste ich ja Korrisionsschutz mit rein machen, oder brauche ich das nicht, bei genügend hohem Alk Gehalt?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, eine gute Idee.
> 
> Doch dann müsste ich ja Korrisionsschutz mit rein machen, oder brauche ich das nicht, bei genügend hohem Alk Gehalt?


Ich glaub auf den Korossionsschutz kannst du getrost verzichten....


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wäre super, dann müsste ich bei Hardwarewechsel nichts ablassen sondern könnte es wegsaufen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich würde gerne Bilder von der Whisky-Kühlung sehen. Eine Cola-Kühlung gibt es ja schon.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Bilder von der Whisky-Kühlung sehen. Eine Cola-Kühlung gibt es ja schon.


Man sollte nur aufpassen, dass man vorher die Kohlensäure rausbekommt, sonst kann das unangenehme Folgen haben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Man sollte nur aufpassen, dass man vorher die Kohlensäure rausbekommt, sonst kann das unangenehme Folgen haben...


 
Meinst du jetzt die Cola-Kühlung?
Tja, das ist echt ein Problem.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die Cola-Kühlung?
> Tja, das ist echt ein Problem.


Schon mal Whiskey mit Kohlensäure gesehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Schon mal Whiskey mit Kohlensäure gesehen?


 
Es gibt Leute, die kippen tatsächlich edlen Whisky in Cola.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die kippen tatsächlich edlen Whisky in Cola.


Ich benutze dazu hauptsächlich Wodka.
Dreht nach eingen Gläsern auch ordentlich...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wodka ist nicht schlecht. Leider schmeckt Wodka immer gleich, egal wie teuer die Flasche war.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wodka ist nicht schlecht. Leider schmeckt Wodka immer gleich, egal wie teuer die Flasche war.


Das ist ja das tolle daran...


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also die Polen nennen so ziemlich jeden Schnaps Wodka, und Pflaumen-Wodka schmeckt dann doch anders als Kartoffel-Wodka...


----------



## k-b (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das stimmt mal absolut net!
Versteht ihr ? ABSOLUT. Das ist ein Wodka! haha schenkelklopfer!

Ne im Ernst - man merkt den Preis von Wodka schon im Geschmack. So ein 5 Euro Wodka schmeckt einfach nur abgestanden, egal mit was man ihn mischt. Pur kann man ihn erst recht net trinken. So nen absolut kriegst auch mal gut Pur runter, oder eignet sich für Mixgetränke - bzw. DRINKS besser. Also nen White Russias oder ähnliches möcht ich nicht mit nem 5 Euro Wodka 

Natürlich gibts da auch noch bessere. Aber ein Absolut spielt zumindest mal in die mittelschicht, so wie der Jacky beim Whiskey.

Desweiteren macht 5 Euro-Wodka einfach nur Kater Kater Kater!!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das tolle daran...


Weil du dann auch den billigsten Fusel kaufen kannst? Geizhals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ne im Ernst - man merkt den Preis von Wodka schon im Geschmack. So ein 5 Euro Wodka schmeckt einfach nur abgestanden, egal mit was man ihn mischt. Pur kann man ihn erst recht net trinken. So nen absolut kriegst auch mal gut Pur runter, oder eignet sich für Mixgetränke - bzw. DRINKS besser. Also nen White Russias oder ähnliches möcht ich nicht mit nem 5 Euro Wodka


 
Na ja, ich meine ja nicht 5€ Wodka.
Ich vergleiche ja auch nicht 10€ Whisky mit 300€ Flaschen.
Aber so eine Supermarktwhisky, der 30 oder 40€ kostet, sollte schon etwas bieten.
Das sehe ich dann bei Wodka ähnlich.
Aber dieser Wodka für 15-25€ schmeckt nicht anders als solcher für 100 Tacken. Was natürlich dann für den günstigen Wodka spricht.



k-b schrieb:


> Desweiteren macht 5 Euro-Wodka einfach nur Kater Kater Kater!!


 
Genau. Kater Karlo. 
Aber wie passt das zum Hasen?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Weil du dann auch den billigsten Fusel kaufen kannst? Geizhals!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du hackedicht ist merkst du eh keinen Unterschied zwischen Billig- und Edel-Wodka.
Aber wie quanti schon gesagt hat: den Unterschied schmeckt man auch nüchtern nicht raus...

WtF?!
Frage: Wo hast du den Stinkefinger Smiley her?
Bei mir steht der gar nicht mehr zur Auswahl...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> WtF?!
> Frage: Wo hast du den Stinkefinger Smiley her?
> Bei mir steht der gar nicht mehr zur Auswahl...


Wenn du bei PCG oder os-informer einen Beitrag schreiben willst, siehst du alle alten Smileys. Dann klickst du mit rechts auf den Smiley, den du haben willst. Nun wählst du "Grafikadresse kopieren" und freust dich darüber, dass man PCG-Smileys hier direkt verlinken darf.

Ich habe mir eine antworten-Seite im PCG-Forum gebookmarkt, so habe ich die Smileys relativ schnell. PC Games - bersicht Foren


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bei dem STinkefinger Smiley würde ich aber aufpassen:
Ich habe neulich gelesen, dass es mittlerweile verboten ist den zu benutzen (wegen was auch immer...) und dass die Mods dafür Verwarnungen austeilen *können*


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Bei dem STinkefinger Smiley würde ich aber aufpassen:
> Ich habe neulich gelesen, dass es mittlerweile verboten ist den zu benutzen (wegen was auch immer...) und dass die Mods dafür Verwarnungen austeilen *können*


 
Jep, habe ich auch in einem anderen Forum gelesen.
Tja, Jever, da solltest du den Ball flach halten. Du weißt ja, was passieren kann.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das kommt mir aber sehr komisch vor. Zu den Computec-Foren gehören die Finger-Smileys einfach dazu und hier soll man die nicht benutzen dürfen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Das kommt mir aber sehr komisch vor. Zu den Computec-Foren gehören die Finger-Smileys einfach dazu und hier soll man die nicht benutzen dürfen?


 
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass du den hier nicht benutzen darfs. Aber es gibt Foren, wo sowas nicht gerne gesehen wird.

Du wirst es schon merken, wenn ein Moderator den Stingefinger nicht mehr sehen will.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Afaik ist der Stinkefinger-Smiley von den Oberchefs hier wirklich nicht erwünscht, aber Punkte verteilt wird wegen sowas natürlich nicht.
Lass ihn einfach da wo du ihn posten darfst, es hat schon einen Grund dass er hier nicht zusammen mit den anderen PCGH-Smileys integriert wurde.


----------



## k-b (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Wenn du hackedicht ist merkst du eh keinen Unterschied zwischen Billig- und Edel-Wodka.
> Aber wie quanti schon gesagt hat: den Unterschied schmeckt man auch nüchtern nicht raus...


Na aber auf jeden Fall. Hast du keine Geschmacksnerven oder bist du Raucher?


----------



## Lee (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Collector Edition von dem von mir meist erwartetem PS3 Spiel des Jahres für 70€ 

Ok nur vorbestellt


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Na aber auf jeden Fall. Hast du keine Geschmacksnerven oder bist du Raucher?


Ersteres trifft wohl eher zu.
Bei dem ganzen scharfen Zeug was ich mir schon reingehauen hab sind die wohl irgendwann verbrannt...


----------



## k-b (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Eine Collector Edition von dem von mir meist erwartetem PS3 Spiel des Jahres für 70€
> 
> Ok nur vorbestellt


Und welches ist das?
Wusste gar nicht das es von LBP eine Collectors gibt


----------



## Lee (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was ist LBP?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Afaik ist der Stinkefinger-Smiley von den Oberchefs hier wirklich nicht erwünscht, aber Punkte verteilt wird wegen sowas natürlich nicht.
> Lass ihn einfach da wo du ihn posten darfst, es hat schon einen Grund dass er hier nicht zusammen mit den anderen PCGH-Smileys integriert wurde.


Agree

Ich bin auch kein Fan von diesen Fäkal Grinsern, sowas muss nun wirklich nicht sein, zumal das auch im glatten Widerspruch zu dem Sinn dieser genialen Erfindung steht.

Die Grinser sollen nämlich Emotionen ausdrücken, so dass man sich mit dem geschriebenen besser ausdrücken kann.


----------



## HeNrY (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wat is eine Windmatte?? Kann man sich das aufn Kopp setzen



Nee ;D
Ist nen stangenloser Lenkdrachen (für den Einstieg in den Kitesport ganz gut geeignet):
invento-hq.com - Symphony

Meinte natürlich auch Lenkmatte und nicht Windmatte


----------



## Klutten (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wo willst du kiten Henry ...auf dem Tümpel vor deiner Haustür - oder auf dem großen vor meiner Haustür?


----------



## frischi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hallo zusammen,
bin mir gerade auch ein neues system am zusammenstellen.
Nun wollte ich mal wissen was ihr so davon haltet.

NEU EINKÄUFE:
Betriebsystem:   Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit
Motherboard:     Asus P5Q Pro
Prozessor:         Intel Q9550
HDD:                Seagate Barracuda 500GB,7200rmp,32MB cache,
Graka:              Zotac GTX 260 AMP 2 896MB DDR3, 216SP
RAM:                Mushkin XP2-6400 2x2GB Kit, DDR2-800, CL4-4-4-12
TFT: Samsung SyncMaster 2253BW 22"

 HAB ICH NOCH:
Gehäuse:           Coolermaster Cavalier T03
Netzteil:            BeQuiet  Dark P6Pro 530W
Sound:              Creative Soundblaster Audigy2
DVD/CD-ROM:     LG 4160B/Panasonic SW-9572

Freue mich auf Antworten
Gutes Gamen,Modden,Overclocken und allem was 
spass macht


----------



## Klutten (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da bist du hier falsch, was die Antworten angeht. Was du dir da gegönnt hast, klingt aber echt lecker und riecht verdammt nochmal nach einem Tagebuch mit vielen Bildern.


----------



## y33H@ (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

20er Chicken McNuggets  War zu faul noch mal zu kochen [hatte bereits um 21h].

cYa


----------



## HeNrY (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wo willst du kiten Henry ...auf dem Tümpel vor deiner Haustür - oder auf dem großen vor meiner Haustür?



Bei mir am Kanal^^


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

DDR2 4GB PCGH RAM

4096MB Mushkin XP2-8000 CL5 KIT PCGH


----------



## k-b (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Was ist LBP?


little big planet


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Fallout 3 -uncut-


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

einen vollkommen schlechtes Wattmeter (sagt mir bei meinem PC 1200 Watt... bei einem 500 watt netzteil und einem geschätzten verbrauch von 300 watt peak)


----------



## totovo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine spraydose mit schwarzem glanzlack um mein gehäuse inneres in edles schwarz zu hüllen...


----------



## k-b (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das scheint wohl zur Zeit in Mode zu sein?


----------



## Brunsi93 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gestern den 
Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2
+Turbo Module gegönnt, da meine
HD4850 etwas zu heiss wird!

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## GoZoU (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir letzte Woche Stirb langsam 4.0 und Hitman (uncut) gekauft 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So, meinen 2 Nanoxias sind heut gekommen.
Ich hab jetzt aber irgendwie keine Lust die einzubauen...
Mal sehen, vllt. heut Nachmittag


----------



## aXwin (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir gerade den mindstar bestellt...
lg sata brenner für 15 schleifen... da kommt selbst ebay nicht dran


----------



## Player007 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Far Cry 2 ist vorhin angekommen 
Gleich zocken *freu*

Gruß


----------



## kays (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein MSI DKA790GX das ich heut nach etwas 2stundigen Einsatz wieder zurückschicke weil es schon kaputt ist


----------



## CentaX (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Player007 schrieb:


> Far Cry 2 ist vorhin angekommen
> Gleich zocken *freu*
> 
> Gruß



Hmpf, das ist so dumm, ich will das auch spielen!! 
Aber mit ner Geforce 6600 läufts nicht... ich könnt heulen ey, nen noch dümmeren Moment konnte sich meine GraKa kaum aussuchen, um abzurauchen... 1. Ferientag, kein Geld mehr für neue Karte (da Teufel Boxen gekauft), 5 Tage später Release von FC2...


----------



## Mr.Green (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir gestern die kone un die g11 beim händler um die ecke gekauft


----------



## CeresPK (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

meine Kone ist gerade gekommen hier der Beweiß


----------



## McZonk (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Nee ;D
> Ist nen stangenloser Lenkdrachen (für den Einstieg in den Kitesport ganz gut geeignet):
> invento-hq.com - Symphony
> 
> Meinte natürlich auch Lenkmatte und nicht Windmatte



Meine Sammlung (bis hin zum 3,7qm Schirm) blieben diesen Sommer leider im Keller. Der Urlaub an der See ist wegen den Prüfungen leider ausgefallen 

Welche hast dir denn gegönnt? ne 3,3er hab ich auch noch in der Sammlung


----------



## Lee (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Noiseblocker XL1
Ein Accellero S1
Eine Tube MX2

Tagebuch folgt (eventuell)


----------



## Robär (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Döner komplett


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> meine Kone ist gerade gekommen hier der Beweiß


Ein Wunder ist geschehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das Abendessen ist bestellt. 
Far Cry 2 ist unterwegs.


----------



## kays (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



robär schrieb:


> ein döner komplett :d



+dito+


----------



## CeresPK (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

weil mir mein Stoffmauspad zu klein ist habe ich mir passend zu meiner neuen Kone noch das Taito bestellt


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein halber Schreibtisch besteht jetzt aus dem Taito


----------



## k-b (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Weil ihr auch alle so kleine Schreibtische habt


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Naja gut sagen wir 1/3 und dann stimmt das wirklich


----------



## Doc_Evil (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



McZonk schrieb:


> Meine Sammlung (bis hin zum 3,7qm Schirm) blieben diesen Sommer leider im Keller. Der Urlaub an der See ist wegen den Prüfungen leider ausgefallen
> 
> Welche hast dir denn gegönnt? ne 3,3er hab ich auch noch in der Sammlung


Wenn bei mir mal wieder zuviel Geld vorhanden ist werd ich mir auch mal wieder nen schönen Vierleiner gönnen *träum*


----------



## CentaX (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

YAYAYAY!
Ich bekomme eine Ersatzkarte für meine defekte HD3870!
Und zwar eine *Powercolor HD4850 PCS+ 1024mb!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich hab eben erst ne Email gekommen, das Bild ist von Techpowerup.com)

Wohlgemerkt... 2 CF- Bridges im Lieferumfang... dann steigt meine Sammlung auf 4  (Eine von der X1950 Pro behalten + andere von nem Kumpel ''abgezogen''  )

So geil.. im Prinzip habe ich in meinem Leben nur für EINE grafikkarte bezahlt!

X1950 Pro 512mb ==> ging kaputt, kein Fehler von mir, nicht einmal übertaktet, HD3870 als Austauschkarte, diese verkauft und 2900 Pro gekauft
2900 Pro: Eigenverschuld, bei Umbau auf Accelero Xtreme defekt ==> Geld zurück, HD3870 SCS3 gekauft
SCS ging kaputt ==> HD4850 als Ersatz!    Bald wird Far Cry 2 gezockt!!! 
Die Karte mit dem leisesten Aktivkühler der HD4850... omg ich freu mich so xD Und dann noch 1024mb, das Ding wird hoffentlich länger halten als die letzten 

MEINE FERIEN SIND GERETTET!!!! W0000H0000000 
Naja, vorausgesetzt, sie kommt so Mittwoche oder so... hab nur noch nächste Woche Ferien...


----------



## Overlocked (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Meine 4870 Rockt auch alles weg. Und sogar noch mehr als deine



Nichts gibts, deine mickrige HD 4879 puste ich im 3DMark weg wie Blätter im Herbst Die Karteb rockt, alleine schon vom Aussehen

@Centax Viel Spaß damit


----------



## CentaX (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Will dir ja nich die Laune verderben aber auch ich würd ne HD4870 ner GTX 260 vorziehen 
Nichts für ungut, die Karten nehmen sich nicht viel - hab aber meine alte Nvidia- Abneigung 
Danke, ich glaub, Spaß werd ich haben - eieiei, die Karte ist schon von 625/993 auf 665/993 übertaktet...  Laut Techpowerup - oder so - soll die hoch bis auf 740/1100 gehen (klar, nicht jeden muss so gut sein - wär aber schön, wenn meine es wäre) 
Also, so 15500 3DMarks hätte ich schon ganz gern...  Bei 13775 mit der HD3870...


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ CentaX wie kann man so ein Glück haben? 

Ich habe mir gerade gekauft: Far Cry 2 und einmal AC MX-2 (wird ja bald wieder gebastelt )


----------



## CentaX (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wenn ich glück gehabt hätte, wär meine HD3870 gar nicht kaputt gegangen- schon gar nicht am 1. Ferientag 
Ich glaub, ich kauf mir bald die Collectors Edition von FC2... soll ja ganz nett sein...
BTW, WLP hab ich noch ca. 15g Arctic Silver V^^
Eine 1x benutzte 3.5g Spritze und 1x 12g, unbenutzt


----------



## simons700 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

samsung syncmaster t*22*0 
*22*" *2*ms *2*0000:1


----------



## push@max (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Far Cry 2


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir 15€ Handy-Guthaben gekauft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





simons700 schrieb:


> samsung syncmaster t*22*0
> *22*" *2*ms *2*0000:1


Aber *22*0 Hz hat der nicht auch noch. Würde mich nämlich sehr wundern. Ein 120-Hz-Bildschirm ist schon was besonderes.


----------



## cami (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute mittag kam mein heisserwartetes Far Cry 2

mfg cami


----------



## simons700 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ach ja *2*00 € hat er gekostet^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich meine Mum heut Vormittag durch Bestechung dazu gebracht mir Far Cry 2 zu bestellen. 
Wenn ich Glück habe ist es Samstag schon da, wenn nicht muss ich bis Montag warten, da hab ich aber wieder Schule...


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bestellt deine Mutti deine Spiele? Bezahlt sie die wenigstens auch gleich


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> Bestellt deine Mutti deine Spiele? Bezahlt sie die wenigstens auch gleich


Nur machmal.
Eigentlich bezahl ich meine Spiele immer selbst, aber da ich ja so nett bin und morgen einkaufen fahr (mit m Moped ) hat sie mir das Spiel bezahlt.

Ich hab übrigens grad die Bestätgungsmail von Doomster bekommen, dass das Spiel heut noch rausgeht, ging äußerst schnell, heut vormittag bestellt und jetzt schon auf dem Weg.


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Na wie geil ist das denn. Ich musste mir meine Spiele immer selber kaufen


----------



## exa (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

einmal Sennheiser PC 350



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und einmal Scythe Quiet Drive



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich muss mir nicht nur alles selbst kaufen. 
Meine Frau kauft sich auch noch was.....
... von meinem Geld.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich muss mir nicht nur alles selbst kaufen.
> Meine Frau kauft sich auch noch was.....
> ... von meinem Geld.


Na zum Glück bleibt immer noch was für Whisky über...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Na zum Glück bleibt immer noch was für Whisky über...


 
Die Knete dafür ist aber auch teuer erkämpft.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Verdient deine Frau nicht selber auch Geld?


----------



## CeresPK (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Verdient deine Frau nicht selber auch Geld?


genau das wollte ich auch gerade fragen


----------



## exa (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

btt hier mal...

wen interessiert das geld, ich will produkte sehen^^


----------



## CeresPK (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

OK also wenn du Produkte sehen willst dann hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das kommt aber wahrscheinlich erst morgen


----------



## exa (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nice, ich hab das Sense adrenaline blue...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liegt seit 3 Tagen hier, und ich hatte noch keine Zeit es auszupacken bzw meinen Schreibtisch dafür aufzuräumen^^


----------



## CeresPK (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

tja ich brauchte eben ein neues Mauspad für meine Kone und meiner MX 518 will ich darauf auch nochmal die letzte Ehre erweißen

mein akuelles Stoffpad ist grade mal 150 x 200 mm


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Verdient deine Frau nicht selber auch Geld?


 
Jep, aber das gibt sie ja alles für Klamotten aus.
Für die anderen Dinge bedient sie sich bei mir. 

Und, bevor ihr fragt. Jep, wir haben ein gemeinsames Konto.
Und wieder jep, der größte Fehler meines Lebens. 
Und noch mal jep, dafür bekomme ich auch ab und zu mal


----------



## Overlocked (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Will dir ja nich die Laune verderben aber auch ich würd ne HD4870 ner GTX 260 vorziehen
> Nichts für ungut, die Karten nehmen sich nicht viel - hab aber meine alte Nvidia- Abneigung
> Danke, ich glaub, Spaß werd ich haben - eieiei, die Karte ist schon von 625/993 auf 665/993 übertaktet...  Laut Techpowerup - oder so - soll die hoch bis auf 740/1100 gehen (klar, nicht jeden muss so gut sein - wär aber schön, wenn meine es wäre)
> Also, so 15500 3DMarks hätte ich schon ganz gern...  Bei 13775 mit der HD3870...



Wenn du meinst Ich bin aber mit meiner Karte schon bei 700/1500/1250 MHz angelangt Für den Anfang nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und noch mal jep, dafür bekomme ich auch ab und zu mal


Ich habe erst an einen anderen Smiley gedacht. Da ich nicht weiß, ob ich ihn hier reinsetzen darf, mache ich nur einen Link, wo man drauf klicken muss: http://ugly.skicu.net/ugly/blow.gif


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der Smiley ist nicht schlecht. 
Schließlich ist blasen ja nicht verboten, im Gegensatz zu ********, was ich nicht verstehen kann.


----------



## Overlocked (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wir wollen doch nicht gleich...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@quanti
Meinst du mit ******** etwa huschten? Die Anzahl an Buchstaben passt nämlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> @quanti
> Meinst du mit ******** etwa huschten? Die Anzahl an Buchstaben passt nämlich.


 
Jep, L_utschen meine ich. Weiß nicht, warum das nicht geht.
Frag mal Phil, der lutscht doch auch schon seit Jahren Trockeneis. 
Soll ich mein Eis etwa blasen?


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ach ist das geil hier *totrofl*

@ Jever

sehr sehr geiler Smiley


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Na wenn ihr den Smiley von jever schon geil fandet, dann schaut euch mal den an: klick
So vermehrt sich der  Smiley!
*wegrofl*


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Oh man sind das hässliche Fratzen, ob ich beim ähmmm ... spielen auch so keimig ausschaue


----------



## exa (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ot ftw

wird wegen finanzkrise nix mehr gekauft???


----------



## CeresPK (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> ot ftw
> 
> wird wegen finanzkrise nix mehr gekauft???


boa Kerle exa mach doch mal nen ruhigen, guck mal auf die Uhr es haben kaum Läden mehr auf
morgen kaufen sich bestimmt wieder welche was


----------



## f3rr1s (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen Busticket habe ich mir heute gekauft xD 
Und muss Sparen auf meine GTX280


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich muss auch sparen, für einen neuen Lutscher.
Hey, keine Zensur. 
Zum Glück, was hätte ich mit einem Bläser machen sollen?


----------



## exa (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> boa Kerle exa mach doch mal nen ruhigen, guck mal auf die Uhr es haben kaum Läden mehr auf
> morgen kaufen sich bestimmt wieder welche was



mein ja nur hier wird lustig gespammt ohne ende... wenn man nix zu posten hat was man sich zugelegt hat, sollte man auch nich ständig seitenweise nur labern...

aprospos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

OK dann mal zur Beruhigung: Hab mir neuen Shisha Tabak gekauft (Erdbeere), die hatten auch Kaffee, hallo wie kann man Kaffee rauchen, boah muss das eklig schmecken!


----------



## k-b (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

LBP ab Montag im Mediamarkt: Little Big Planet ab Montag? | zerfall.com - Finale Weisheit, Berichterstattung.

yeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh (auf dem Blogposting steht wohl alles wissenswerte für den durchschnittlichen PC-Zocker der nicht weiß was Little Big Planet ist  )


----------



## Doc_Evil (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vollgetankt für 34,17€  und ne Schachtel Kippen!


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 x Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste Coollaboratory Liquid Pro  	 8,99 €*
4 x Feder Edelstahl M4 x 14mm 	0,89 €*
1 x OC-Labs MonoBlock MB-G3 Video ( Rev2) 	9,88 €*
6 x 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 90° drehbar 	2,29 €*
3 x Schlauch PUR 10/8mm glasklar 	1,79 €*

vielleicht sollte ich doch mal ein Tagebuch schreiben..hemm


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Silverstone FT01 schwarz ohne Fenster
2x Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm Lüfter @ 1200upm

Außerdem hab ich gestern noch 2 Karten für Metallica in Leipzig ergattert.  
1 Minute später waren keine mehr da.


----------



## Robär (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Geiler Tower


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> Geiler Tower


Aber der Preis...


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Aber der Preis...



Nun ja, ich war drauf und dran das TJ07 zu kaufen . Es sollte auf jeden Fall ein Vollalu Tower sein. Leider gibts die fast nich billiger.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Warum schreibt ihr eigentlich nur was für PC-Teile ihr euch grade gekauft habt

Meine neusten Einkäufe sind ein Tom Tailor T-Shirt und ein S.Oliver Pullover und nich zu vergessen 2paar Puma Socken


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich gestern noch 2 Karten für Metallica in Leipzig ergattert.
> 1 Minute später waren keine mehr da.



(jetzt muss ich mich schon selbst zitieren) 

Da, hat nix mit Computer zu tun.


----------



## k-b (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Silverstone FT01 schwarz ohne Fenster
> 2x Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm Lüfter @ 1200upm
> 
> Außerdem hab ich gestern noch 2 Karten für Metallica in Leipzig ergattert.
> 1 Minute später waren keine mehr da.


Wo kaufst du denn bitte ein? Gibt noch mehr als Genug http://www.eventim.de/cgi-bin/metallica-tickets.html?fun=TDetailB&id=TUG_NO_SESSION&doc=funktion/fun_deb_sta&key=262939$536049 

Sogar für Stuttgart!


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ja eine Ati 4670 von Sapphire
Black ICE von AC/DC
und noch eine Fernbedienung für Win Media Center


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Naja, als ich gestern geguckt habe (auch bei eventim), waren keine Tickets mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@SilentKilla: das hab ich nicht gelesen sry


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab grad bei Aquatuning einen Chipsatzkühler von OC-Labs gefunden, von 39,99€ auf 9,88€ runtergesetzt.
Da muss ich sofort zuschlagen!


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@silentkilla Die waren leider schon in 12min. ausverkauft


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> @silentkilla Die waren leider schon in 12min. ausverkauft



Du meinst die AC/DC Tickets, oder?


----------



## exa (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Warum schreibt ihr eigentlich nur was für PC-Teile ihr euch grade gekauft habt



ja warum wohl... vllt weil wir in einem pc forum sind????


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ja macht mich doch alle fertig


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ja macht mich doch alle fertig



ja, los, macht weiter, bald haben wir ihn


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*


----------



## exa (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

is ja nich bös gemeint, aber is doch iwie logisch das in nem hardwareforum hauptsächlich neue hardware gepostet wird...


----------



## Las_Bushus (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Auf dem weg zu mir, im Rahmen meines Projektes befinden sich zurzeit diese Teile:

1x EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Plexi universal
6x Feser Tube - Silver UV 13/10mm
4x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar AG 1/4"
14x 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring
1x Scythe Slip Stream 1200 U/min 120mm
1x Crystal Clear 90° G1/4" Anschlussoption (ohne Anschlüsse)


----------



## Janny (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grade gekauft, eine Gainward 4850 und Gta Sa  ein geiles spiel, aber bisscher nur illegal gehabt..


----------



## boss3D (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe eben bei Aquatuning InnoProtect und WL-Pads bestellt _(sch*** hohe Versandkosten )_. Nächste Woche wandert meine HD4870 dann unter Wasser ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Den PCGH Mushkin RAM 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...fuer-spieler-und-ubertakter-8.html#post287137


----------



## Overlocked (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Neid*
> 
> Hast du oder kannst du Benchmarks machen?



Benchmarks kommen heute und dann hol ich mir Platz eins mit der Karte^^ Der liegt bei gammligen 12k und schaff ohne CPU Übertaktung locker 10900 Ach ja, die Karte gibt auch noch so einiges her...  Ich freu mich schon auf heute Abend...


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Du meinst die AC/DC Tickets, oder?



ja,sry,dachr das wer auf mich bezogen
hab das da vor nich gelesen


----------



## devon (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab gerade noch ein Thermometer , 3 Temperaturfühler , 2 M2,5 Gewindestangen und 100 M2,5 Messing Muttern


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Benchmarks kommen heute und dann hol ich mir Platz eins mit der Karte^^ Der liegt bei gammligen 12k und schaff ohne CPU Übertaktung locker 10900 Ach ja, die Karte gibt auch noch so einiges her...  Ich freu mich schon auf heute Abend...


 
Da freue ich mich mit.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ICh mich auch


----------



## Overlocked (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So, jetzt gehts los, ich bin dann mal benchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> So, jetzt gehts los, ich bin dann mal benchen


 
Machste einen eigenen Thread auf?


----------



## Overlocked (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wieso sollte ich, bloß weil ich versuche den kleinen Vantage Rekord zu brechen

So, jetzt muss ich erstmal einen neuen Treiber draufhauen, WEIL EIN TREIBER MIT PHYSX UNTERSTÜTZUNG NICHT ERLAUBT IST... da muss ich wohl doch höher takten^^


----------



## simons700 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

aaaaa da war der Hake^^


----------



## Menthe (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir heute einen iPod Touch mit 8GB gekauft  
Das Teil hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt, die Sachen die Apple rausbringt sind halt doch immer erste Sahne.


----------



## exa (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

und immer überteuert^^


----------



## CeresPK (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe den Touch 8GB 1G und muss sagen die 260€ haben sich gelohnt


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> und immer überteuert^^


 
und meist überflüssig.


----------



## Overlocked (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

off topic: Meine Ergebnisse: 730/1550/1275, insgesamt 10911, ich würde sagen gutes Mittelfeld und ein BIOS Voltmod dringend nötig


----------



## Menthe (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ich habe den Touch 8GB 1G und muss sagen die 260€ haben sich gelohnt



Du musst nur die richtigen Leute kennen dann kriegste denn Touch 8GB 2G für 170€


----------



## CeresPK (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Du musst nur die richtigen Leute kennen dann kriegste denn Touch 8GB 2G für 170€


Nein leider kenne ich aber nicht die richtigen Leute.
ich habe ja Amazon
Amazon ist ja sowieso immer top die haben das geld verdient
Aber ich könnte mal langsam Rabatt von dennen bekommen soviel teures Zeug wie ich bei denen im letzten halben Jahr bestellt habe


----------



## k-b (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Apple sind halt Livestyleprodukte, dabei können sie au net mehr als andere, meistens sogar weniger  siehe die Iphones die immer ein halbes Jahr hinter dem Markt hinterherhinken. Eigentlich ist es bei allen anderen Produkten genauso


----------



## CeresPK (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Apple sind halt Livestyleprodukte, dabei können sie au net mehr als andere, meistens sogar weniger  siehe die Iphones die immer ein halbes Jahr hinter dem Markt hinterherhinken. Eigentlich ist es bei allen anderen Produkten genauso


Multitouchscreen und nen halbes Jahr hinterherhinken
naja aber hast schon nen weng recht trotzdem ist der iPod Touch gut

btt:
das PCGHX Shirt


----------



## exa (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

... jaja wie immer ein feature der dann das ganze produkt hypet^^


----------



## k-b (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Lass dich doch nich vom Multitouch blenden, dafür fehlte dem ersten so gut wie alles was ein Handy heutzutrage erst zu nem Smartphone macht


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der Multitouch ist schon sehr gut, merkt man daran, dass immer mehr Hersteller nachziehen.
Aber ich finde es nervig, dann so abhängig von Apple zu sein.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

naja das 3G find ich schon interessant nur eben ein wenig teuer 
Aber trotzdem finde ich das man mit nem iPod Touch nicht viel falsch machen kann


----------



## TheGamler (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Multitouchscreen und nen halbes Jahr hinterherhinken



Das wars dann aber auch schon 
Aber ich erwisch mich auch immer dabei, dann IPods zu suchen ^^
Glücklicherweiße komm ich dann wieder zu mir....

Gibt das nicht so hässliche Abdrücke!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Gibt das nicht so hässliche Abdrücke!?


 
Begrabbel mal eine Zeitlang dein Monitordisplay, dann weißt du es.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Das wars dann aber auch schon
> Aber ich erwisch mich auch immer dabei, dann IPods zu suchen ^^
> Aber ich komm dnan wieder zu mir....
> 
> Gibt das nicht so hässliche Abdrücke!?


nicht wenn man jede minute dran hängt und mit nem baumwolltuch die fettdatschen wegmacht


----------



## Menthe (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Es wird extra ein schwarzes Tuch beigelegt mit dem seinen iPod Touch sauber machen kann, man sollte trotzdem eine Schutzfolie kaufen da die Rückseite sehr kratzempfindlich ist und irgendwie glaube ich das die Rückseite eine Frau bei Apple sich ausgedacht hat die sich gedacht hat "Hey Musik hören und dabei n Spiegel dabei haben"


----------



## Robär (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die Fingerabdrücke sind echt lästig vorallem wen das ganze Handy auch noch mit Klavierlack überzogen ist --> Samsung SGH-F490. So muss ich also jeden Abend mein Handy schrubben


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> nicht wenn man jede minute dran hängt und mit nem baumwolltuch die fettdatschen wegmacht


In meiner Parallelklasse gibts nen Typ, der hat sich vor kurzem nen Ipod gekauft.
Der fässt den aber nur mit solchen weißen Handschuhen (wie sie die Butler immer tragen) an weil er zuviel Angst hat, dass er mit seinen Fingernägeln irgendwas daran zerkratzen könnte oder dass da Fingerabdrücke drauf kommen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Motorola habe ich noch nie sauber gemacht und es sieht immer noch so gut aus wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## k-b (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So gerade mal ein paar Bücher bestellt.

Unterhaltung:
Amazon.de: Gonzo Generation: Das Beste der Gonzo-Papers: Hunter S. Thompson, Teja Schwaner: Bücher

Persönlich Wertvoll: 
Amazon.de: If You Want to Write: A Book about Art, Independence and Spirit: Brenda Ueland, Andrei Codrescu: Englische Bücher

Für den Alltag:
Amazon.de: Reguläre Ausdrücke - kurz & gut: Tony Stubblebine: Bücher
Amazon.de: Ruby - kurz & gut: Michael Fitzgerald, Lars Schulten: Bücher


----------



## k-b (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wunder mich immer warum mir amazonas beim suchen nach nem rassierer nur müll geliefert hat, bi smir aufgefallen is das man das nur mit einem s schreibt


----------



## Lee (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gibts von LBP eigentlich ne Demo? Klingt nämlich recht spaßig


----------



## k-b (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nope.


Hab mir jetzt den gegönnt: Amazon.de: Philips HQ 6695/16 Herrenrasierer, Akku / Netz: Drogerie & Bad


----------



## greenline (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern Abend auf Base 


2 x Dr.Peeper



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 x Rockstar energie


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3 x [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Oreos
*[/SIZE][/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*2 x Sizzurp


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*
HD 4870 GS 1Gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]​[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*
* [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## k-b (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So hab mir Little Big Planet für 35.90 bei Neckermann bestellt. Dauert halt noch bis Release, aber 30-35 Euro zu sparen ists mir schon Wert. Anleitung (für Lee evtl. ^^) Little Big Planet bei Neckermann für 35.90? | zerfall.com - Finale Weisheit, Berichterstattung.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So, ich hab gerade den X4 9550 bestellt.
Hoffentlich kommt der schnell, ich will so schnell wie möglich den X2 3800+ wieder ausbauen...


----------



## Fifadoc (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab heute nachmittag einen Krustenbraten gekauft... der is grad im Ofen und riecht schon echt lecker


----------



## Lee (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> So hab mir Little Big Planet für 35.90 bei Neckermann bestellt. Dauert halt noch bis Release, aber 30-35 Euro zu sparen ists mir schon Wert. Anleitung (für Lee evtl. ^^) Little Big Planet bei Neckermann für 35.90? | zerfall.com - Finale Weisheit, Berichterstattung.




Da ich immer noch nicht genau weiß, was das eigentlich für ein Spiel ist (habe nur gelesen es soll eine Art modernes Super Mario sein ) und ich gerade noch einige andere Spiele am Hals habe, muss LBP erst einmal warten.

Aber wenn es ein modernes Super Mario mit Extras und mehr Spielspaß ist, wird es definitiv gekauft. 


Vielleicht, werde ich schwach und schlage zu


----------



## k-b (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

modernes super mario mit extras triffts ..

ich würd so sagen: massive multiplayer online jump n rum mit usergenerated content (also level bauen und sharen, oder die von anderen spielen)
einfache bedienung und viele rätsel die auf physik basieren (so wie crazy machines, nur als jump n run  )


----------



## Lee (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Überzeugt


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

:: MTV | Video-Suchergebnisse

Das könnte dir helfen,wenn du game one magst


----------



## push@max (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für meine Schwester einen 4GB Stick und meinen Vater einen 8GB Stick.

für 4,5GB braucht der Stick 8min, für 12€ ein guter Wert denke ich.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

jo,das denke ich auch,mein 1 Jahr alter 2 Gb USB Stick braucht für 1,3 Gb 4 min.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Kingston Data Traveler (4 GB) schafft 3,8 GB in knapp 8 1/2 mins


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade eine Packung Toasties gekauft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade eine Packung Toasties gekauft.


 
Das Zeug schmeckt wirklich?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich wollte mir vorhin noch n Sixpack Bier in der Diska kaufen, aber die machen ja immer 5 mins zu früh dicht...
Also auf in Edeka: auch dicht.
Dann weiter zum Netto, hatte zum Glück noch offen, aber komischerweise keine Sixpacks mehr...
Dann war ich noch im Lidl und welch ein Wunder: es gab noch Sixpacks!


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

naja,dann haste ja noch ma Glück gehabt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Zeug schmeckt wirklich?


Ja. Toasties schmecken zwar längst nicht so gut, wie richtige Schnitzel, aber trotzdem schmecken sie gut.
Leider ist das Zeug schweineteuer. Aber solange Mutti zahlt, ist mir das Recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ja. Toasties schmecken zwar längst nicht so gut, wie richtige Schnitzel, aber trotzdem schmecken sie gut.


 
Das sind doch nur Hähnchenstücken gepresst, oder nicht?
Wie kann das denn schmecken? 



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Leider ist das Zeug schweineteuer. Aber solange Mutti zahlt, ist mir das Recht.


 
Ja, genau. 
Warte mal ab, bis du eine eigene Wohnung hast und alles selbst zahlen musst.
Ich habe letztens einen Brief bekommen. Meine Müllentsorgung wird im nächsten Jahr um 40% teuerer.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jaja,dann weiß ich wie gut ichs noch hab^^


----------



## Imens0 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir nen Scythe Mugen gegönnt


----------



## Janny (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x Pommes weiß


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Janny schrieb:


> 2x Pommes weiß


 
Magnum White


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

oh man,da war ich früher mega scharf drauf,was mir am Ende+ 3 KG gebracht hat,aber davon bin ich Gott sei dank weg^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> oh man,da war ich früher mega scharf drauf,was mir am Ende+ 3 KG gebracht hat,aber davon bin ich Gott sei dank weg^^


 
Du musst daraus auch nicht deine Hauptmahlzeit machen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gestern ein paar Sachen geholt, u.a.:

Maverick / M4A1
Magnum Sniper Rifle / AWP
Flashbang
Rauchgranate
HE-Granate
Primary Ammo
Secondary Ammo
...

Ratet mal, wo ich das gekauft hab.  Jedenfalls nicht im RL.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern ein paar Sachen geholt, u.a.:
> 
> Maverick / M4A1
> Magnum Sniper Rifle / AWP
> ...


 
Hmm, in welche Schule gehst du nochmal.
Dort will ich nächste Woche jedenfalls nicht sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern ein paar Sachen geholt, u.a.:
> 
> Maverick / M4A1
> Magnum Sniper Rifle / AWP
> ...



AWP-Noob


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

verdammt ,das is kompliezirt,aber ich könnte mal auf Cs tippen


----------



## CentaX (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und zwar 1.6, weil man in Source keine Ammo mehr kaufen muss...


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

echt,das wusst ich noch ganich


----------



## CentaX (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne, da haste am Anfang nächster Runde immer automatisch volle Munition.
Wenn du die Waffe kaufst, ist die Muni sozusagen schon mit drin^^
Fand ich auch besser so, waren immer nur unnötige Klicks...
btw: Keine Kevlar- Weste? oO


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hmm,ich wurd immer gekillt,wenn ich zu ausgiebig shoppen war


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> btw: Keine Kevlar- Weste? oO


Doch. Und ich habe mir auch ein paar mal die Dual Elites geholt. Und noch einiges mehr.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> hmm,ich wurd immer gekillt,wenn ich zu ausgiebig shoppen war


Wenn deine Frau mal wieder das ganze Geld vershoppt, dann ist das die ultimative Drohung.  quantenslipstream wird diesen Tipp besonders schätzen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ha,hmm denn wer dich mir merken wenn ich dann mal ne Freundin habe


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn deine Frau mal wieder das ganze Geld vershoppt, dann ist das die ultimative Drohung.  quantenslipstream wird diesen Tipp besonders schätzen.


Na zum Glück haben meine Freundin und ich kein gemeinsames Konto...


----------



## BigBubby (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

sacred 2


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Asus P5Q


----------



## heartcell (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nicht gekauft, ne nigel nagel neue(unbenutzte) 8600 GTS von Club 3D geschenkt bekommen^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

au man,wieso bekommt ihr alle immer Hardware geschenkt


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen vollen Tank für mein TöffTöff.

1,239 für den Liter Super

Jetzt kann ich wieder ne Weile fahren


----------



## CeresPK (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich glaube ich tanke nochmal für 1,20 wenn ich im Januar alleine fahren darf mitm eigenen Auto (welches leider noch beschafft werden muss)


----------



## Chris (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

FarCry2 in der Collectors Edition für 55 tacke


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe vorhin Teile für meine Simson bestellt:

1x Tank für S51, grundiert: klick
1x Sitzbank für S51, mit IFA Logo: klick 
1x Blinkerleuchtenträger: klick
2x Blinker hinten, Klarglas: klick
1x Fußschalthebel für S51: klick


----------



## Lee (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade eben ist mein Final Fantasy X angekommen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grad eine Samsung Spinpoint F1 750 GB, einen E8600, einen Samsaung SyncMaster 2253BW und Wlp für den E8600, die  Arctic Cooling MX-2 bestellt. Dürfte alles in 2-3 Tagen abholbereit sein.


----------



## Menthe (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Schutzhülle für meinen iPod Touch.


----------



## Robär (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab gerade auch mal wieder nen Einkauf getätigt:

DFI LanParty UT P45 T2RS endlich ist das Board erschienen  und ein Coba NitroX 750W

Also steht wieder viel Freude an


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aha, dann bist du endlich zur Tat übergegangen. 
Sehr gut. 

Ich habe mir heute etwas Super gegönnt 1.24€


----------



## Robär (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jaja die Angst vor der Inflation und deren Folgen. Halt Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

man,das is ja wie heute in Politik in der 1. Stunde,jaja ,aber immerhin sinkt der Ölpreis dadurch


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jep, hau die Kohle raus, solange sie noch etwas Wert ist.
Nächstes Jahr kostet ein Brötchen bestimmt schon 2€


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

dann tauschen wir halt wieder Sachen ,wie vor langer,langer Zeit,dein Auto gegen mein Brötchen


----------



## Robär (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, hau die Kohle raus, solange sie noch etwas Wert ist.
> Nächstes Jahr kostet ein Brötchen bestimmt schon 2€



Jup und in 2 Jahren rennen wir wieder alle mit Schubkarren voller Geld zum einkaufen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> Jup und in 2 Jahren rennen wir wieder alle mit Schubkarren voller Geld zum einkaufen...


 
Dann brauche ich mir keine neuen Tapeten kaufen, ich nehem einfach Geldscheine.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

die Schubkarren musste dir aber ers ma leisten können


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute etwas Super gegönnt 1.24€


Seit wann geht dein Auto wieder? Ah, ich weiß, was du mit dem Benzin vorhast.  Dein Weibchen raubt dir den letzten Nerv und du bist vielleicht auch pyromanisch veranlagt... 



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> die Schubkarren musste dir aber ers ma leisten können


Oder er spannt seine Frau wie ein Pferd vor den Wagen. Damit sie sich nicht weigert, muss quante etwas machen, was die alten Ägypter mit ihren Sklaven gemacht haben und was auch bei Zugpferden ganz gute Ergebnisse bringt. Dazu darfst du gerne ein schwarzes Lederkostüm tragen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Seit wann geht dein Auto wieder? Ah, ich weiß, was du mit dem Benzin vorhast.  Dein Weibchen raubt dir den letzten Nerv und du bist vielleicht auch pyromanisch veranlagt...


 
Nee, ich habe *mein* Auto vollgetankt, *ihr* Auto steht noch in der Werkstatt. 



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Oder er spannt seine Frau wie ein Pferd vor den Wagen. Damit sie sich nicht weigert, muss quante etwas machen, was die alten Ägypter mit ihren Sklaven gemacht haben und was auch bei Zugpferden ganz gute Ergebnisse bringt. Dazu darfst du gerne ein schwarzes Lederkostüm tragen.


 
Hmm, ich in Strapse? 
Nee, aber sie sieht in halterlosen Strümpfen klasse aus. 
Bei mir drücken die dicken Borsten der Beinhaare immer durch.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nee, ich habe *mein* Auto vollgetankt, *ihr* Auto steht noch in der Werkstatt.


Wenn ihr getrennte Autos habt, ist das ja gut. Ich habe schon gedacht, die würde mit ihrem Fettarsch immer in dein Auto gehen und es dabei schrotten.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

glaubt ihr die Versicherung zahlt,bei solchen SOnderfällen,wie bei Quanti??


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So, jetzt hör ich mal auf mit dem Off-Topic-Gespamme

Ich habe mir heute einen Whopper, 2 Bahnfahrkarten und einen Kapselgehörschutz gekauft. Jetzt kann ich endlich flexen, ohne dass mir dabei die Ohren abfallen.

Edit: eBay-Link entfernt. Oops, nicht mal so ein harmloser Link ist ja erlaubt. 
http://www.peltor.se/de/Product.asp?PageNumber=257&ProductCategory_Id=55&Product_Id=66


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Seit 3 Tagen wird hier jeden Abend nur sinnlos rumgespamt...
Seltsam.
Ich hab mir vorhin einen Döner mit allem drum und dran gekauft.
Ich hab aber schon wieder Hunger, deshalb geh ich glaub ich gleich nochmal zum Grieche im Dorf und hol mir einen Salat...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wieso zwei Bahnfahrkarten. Kauf eine, wenn sie nicht kontrolieren, kannste auf dem Rückweg schwarz fahren. 

Upps ... *hust hust* ich bin erkältet.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein DUplo und 2 Pakete Orbit


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Seit 3 Tagen wird hier jeden Abend nur sinnlos rumgespamt...
> Seltsam.
> Ich hab mir vorhin einen Döner mit allem drum und dran gekauft.
> Ich hab aber schon wieder Hunger, deshalb geh ich glaub ich gleich nochmal zum Grieche im Dorf und hol mir einen Salat...


 
Ich habe zum Mittag ein großes Steak gegessen und gerade eben noch etwas Leckeres von Chinesen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

rumspamen war aber iwie spannender


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Mittag ein großes Steak gegessen und gerade eben noch etwas Leckeres von Chinesen.


Deine Frau ist wohl so böse zu dir, dass sie nicht mal für dich kocht?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso zwei Bahnfahrkarten. Kauf eine, wenn sie nicht kontrolieren, kannste auf dem Rückweg schwarz fahren.


Für den Hinweg habe ich eine Fahrkarte von A nach B gekauft, zum sofortigen Fahrtantritt. Für den Rückweg habe ich mir eine von B nach A gekauft, außerdem war die erste dann schon ein paar Stunden alt, das gibt sicher Ärger.


Kurioserweise hat der eine Fahrkartenautomat nach dem Einstecken der Karte nicht gefragt, ob ich mit Geldkarte oder EC zahlen will, sondern gleich nach der EC-PIN gefragt. So habe ich 3,50€ mit der EC-Karte bezahlt.  (Barzahlung lehne ich, wenn möglich, ab.)





> Upps ... *hust hust* ich bin erkältet.


Schickt dich deine Frau manchmal nachtsüber raus? Dann ist sie an der Erkältung schuld. Ist das nicht ein Scheidungsgrund?
Tipp: Miete dir eine Sozialwohnung, nimm all deine Sachen, sowie alles, was du mitfinanziert hast, mit und hau ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Schickt dich deine Frau manchmal nachtsüber raus? Dann ist sie an der Erkältung schuld. Ist das nicht ein Scheidungsgrund?
> Tipp: Miete dir eine Sozialwohnung, nimm all deine Sachen, sowie alles, was du mitfinanziert hast, mit und hau ab.


 
Der Hauskredit bei der Bank läuft auf meinen Namen, aber das Haus auf unser. Demnach muss ich den Kredit weiter zahlen, auch wenn ich unter rmeiner aufblasbaren Brücke liege.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wie wärs denn mit Bodyguards?


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Hauskredit bei der Bank läuft auf meinen Namen, aber das Haus auf unser. Demnach muss ich den Kredit weiter zahlen, auch wenn ich unter rmeiner aufblasbaren Brücke liege.



sieht so aus als hättest du alles falsch gemacht, was man nur falsch machen kann


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was mir grad so auffällt:
Wir machen uns seit Tagen über Quanti lustig.
Lasst doch den armen Kerl mal in Ruhe und hackt nicht ständig aus seinen Probelem rum.
Wer weiß: Vielleicht sieht es bei euch in einigen Jahren genauso aus...


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

so siehts jtz schon bei mir aus,nur schlimmer(


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hier gehts weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/20879-der-laber-thread-part-ii-260.html#post295171


----------



## der_yappi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute bestellt:

4GB RAM Kit von OCZ
2x2GB DDR2-800 mit 4-4-4-15


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Eintrittskarten für MSV Duisburg vs. FC St. Pauli => Fehlkauf! *gähn*


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mein Geheimnis für glänzendes volles Haar
Head n shoulders 4,49 € ,die spinnen ja


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Racedriver Grid für 20€


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

neue Bremsanlage vorne, ca 520€


----------



## devon (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 850W für schlappe 159€ midnightshopping sei dank


----------



## Lee (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern noch ein Asus M3A 78 Pro...


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1x Zalman 2 Komponenten Wärmeleitkleber - 2,19 EUR
2x Xilence VGA Ram Heatsinks - 10,00 EUR
1x Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (blau) - 12,99 EUR
1x Feser Base - FB - Corrosion Blocker 50ml - 6,90 EUR
1x Versand per DHL - 5,90 EUR
1x Rabatt bei Zahlart Vorkasse:-3.00% - -1,14 EUR

inkl. 19% USt.: 5,88 EUR


Gesamtsumme: 36,84 EUR

Danke lieber A-C Shop!..


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Moped heute aus der Reperatur abgeholt:

Materialkosten: 140€
Lackieren: 100€
Arbeitskosten: 80€

Macht zusammen 320€ 

Naja zum Glück bezahlt die Versicherung...


----------



## Fabian (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

die tage den S1,Ac Ram ühler+Alpenföhn ötzi

Die gestern abend:Seasonic S13 430w+Tastatur


----------



## y33H@ (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

• 5900 Ultra
• 7900 GTX
• 9800GTX-Kühler
• 8800-GT-Kühler

cYa


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

haste zum Benchen gekauft?


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

was willsten mit einem Föhn???(fx 5900) der noch nich mal Leistung hat??


----------



## CeresPK (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> was willsten mit einem Föhn???(fx 5900) der noch nich mal Leistung hat??


der Föhn war die 5800Ultra

bei der 5900 wurden viele Karten ohne Referenz-Design hergestellt

@y33H@
wo hast du denn 9800GTX referenzkühler her???
Ich habe auch mal nach einem gesucht zum modden


----------



## y33H@ (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*@ ATIFan22*

Den "Fön" hatte ich mal, habe ihn aber verkauft. Nun kaufe ich einen Neuen  Die 5900U ist Referenzdesign.

*@ Cerespk91*

Tjaha  Der ist mir zugelaufen^^

cYa


----------



## CeresPK (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ Cerespk91*
> 
> Tjaha  Der ist mir zugelaufen^^
> 
> cYa


stell ich mir komisch vor wenn ein Kühler auf einen Zuspringt

aber sag doch mal bitte.
Ich möchte meinen nicht versauen (was ich durch den EVGA Sticker schon fast geschafft habe)

also bei EGay finde ich keine
oder hast du den hier aus dem Forum


----------



## y33H@ (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*@ Cerespk91*

Naja, ich kenne halt genügend Leute aus diversen Foren und da ich grade mal wieder recht flüssig bin [] stocke ich meine GraKa- und Kühlersammlung auf. 

cYa


----------



## STSLeon (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Wii für meine Freundin (Frauen verstehen das Prinzip des Zockens einfach nicht, man muss dabei sitzen) und eine Seagate Barracuda 500 GB um endlich mal wieder Platz zu haben


----------



## CentaX (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nicht direkt gekauft...
... ich hab aber gestern den Logitech Support angeschrieben, auf der Schale meiner G9 löst sich jetz an manchen Stellen die Beschichtung ab (Daumenablage an der Kante, Kante neben der rechten Maustaste, Bläschenbildung vor der linken Maustaste)
Jetzt wird überprüft, ob sie im Lager so eine Schale haben - dann wird mir kostenfrei eine zugeschickt! DAS nenne ich Support! Und das, obwohl ich nichtmal ne Seriennummer etc. geben konnte


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir letzten Samstag den neuen VW Scirocco 2.0 TSi bestellt. Ist zwar nicht direkt was für den Computer aber eine Festplatte (30 GB) hat er auch  .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> DAS nenne ich Support! Und das, obwohl ich nichtmal ne Seriennummer etc. geben konnte


Netgear wollte, als mein Router kaputt war, zwar sowas wissen, glaub ich. Aber nach einem Kaufbeleg haben sie nicht gefragt. Also kann man da auch nach 2 Jahren kaputte Router hinschicken. 
Leider kam die OVP nicht mehr zurück.  Aber das ist in meinem Fall egal, weil ich den Router sicher niemals verkaufen will.
Ich habe den Router damals zur Hälfte selber bezahlt, also muss mich meine Mutter ausbezahlen, wenn ich ausziehe.  Die wird ihn dann so lange behalten, bis er irgendwann eines natürlichen Todes stirbt (Altersschwäche). 



*@Topic:*
Ich war beim Bäcker und habe Brot und Baguette gekauft. Für Hardware-Käufe habe ich derzeit leider kein Geld.


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

paracethamol,hab Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Letni (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Pracetamol ohne "th" bitte. 
Oder sag doch gleich 4-Acetamidophenol. 



PS: Meine neue Seagate 7200.11 (160GB) ist gestern angekommen. Dort kommt ab sofort Windows drauf und auf die alte Seagate 7200.10 (250GB) kommen die Spiele und Programme.


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

echt,ich hab nie geschaut wie es geschrieben wird,sondern weiß nur ,dass ich jtz fürne Teit weniger Kopfschmerzen hab


----------



## k-b (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

als ich grad noch im mediamarkt bummeln war, stach mir lego batman für 44 euro (ps3) ins auge.

auserdem eine neue Schwimmbrille, da ich meine andere gerade erst nach zwei Wochen kaputt gemacht hab


----------



## BeachBoy08 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab Sprit gekauft: Mix 1:50 für 1,49€.
So billig war der Mopedsprit noch nie 
Mir solls egal sein, erstmal Tank randvoll gemacht....


----------



## Lee (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

X³ TC


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> als ich grad noch im mediamarkt bummeln war, stach mir lego batman für 44 euro (ps3) ins auge.


 
Sowas spielst du? 
Aber 44€ für ein Kinderspiel ist doch eine Frechheit, ich würde höchstens 10€ bezahlen.



k-b schrieb:


> auserdem eine neue Schwimmbrille, da ich meine andere gerade erst nach zwei Wochen kaputt gemacht hab


 
Was hast du denn mit deiner alten gemacht?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mit deiner alten gemacht?


Vielleicht *Will it Blend*?


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab vor 4 Jahren oder iwie so in dem Zeitraum mal Lego Starwars gespielt und das war schon lustig,okay Battlefront durft ich mir nich kaufen,das war auch ein Grund


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bäm, <--@ndré--> haut auf die Tube:



*Artikel*
|
*Anzahl|*
*Preis
*
Revoltec LightMouse Precision 2 Wireless|2 Stück|59,38€
ASUS Eee PC 1000H 1024MB|1 Stück|399,49€
1024MB SO-DIMM DDR2RAM Kingston PC667|2 Stück|26,58€
22" TFT ASUS VW222U|1 Stück|198,15€
Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy silber|1 Stück|39,99€
Scythe Kama Cross|1 Stück|28,59€
Revoltec Tastatur Lightboard XL 2 black|1 Stück|22,69€
+ 7,67€ Versand = *782,54€*

Fragt nicht, wofür das alles ist...

Gruß,
André


----------



## Menthe (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Fragt nicht, wofür das alles ist...
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Wo für das alles?? Nein, Spaß. Hab mir grad Alarmstufe Rot 3 gekauft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> + 7,67€ Versand = *782,54€*
> 
> Fragt nicht, wofür das alles ist...


 
Wieviele Rasen haste denn dafür mähen müssen?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gar keine, denn (jetzt kommt die Auflösung) die Sachen sind gar nicht für mich (Ausnahme: Eee PC). 

Also die Story erzähl' ich vielleicht nachher mal - die ist lang...


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne Bekannte zahlt für 4 mal Rasenmähen 500€ ,dann biste bei 6 mal schon fast am Ziel


----------



## Zoon (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Fürn Rechner:

DFI LanParty DK P45 T2RS Plus
Thermalright IFX 14


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Gar keine, denn (jetzt kommt die Auflösung) die Sachen sind gar nicht für mich (Ausnahme: Eee PC).
> 
> Also die Story erzähl' ich vielleicht nachher mal - die ist lang...


 
Kannste ja extra dafür einen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mehrere Projekte warten....

neu gekauft:
- Lian Li PC-A05
- Lian Li Laufwerksblende
- Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 450W
- Be Quiet Dämm-Sets (2x)
- Scythe Shuriken
- Arctic Cooling - Ceramic
- Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S1
- Dämmung fürs Netzteil
- Asus P5Q-EM µATX
- Intel E5200
- 4 GB OCZ Reaper X
- WD 1600BEKT 2,5" (2x)
- Samsung F1 HD322HJ 320GB 
- 1GB DDR400
- Thermalright U120 - True Black
- Thermalright U120 - True Copper

gebraucht gekauft:
- Enermax Netzteil
- CD-Brenner
- Samsung-HDD
- Asus 6600GT Silent 
- No Name Gehäuse
- Asus Board Sockel 775
- Intel Pentium 3,2GHz Sockel 775

...und Kleinigkeiten


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wie viel hat dich der Spaß gekostet???


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Menge Steine...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Erklärung von oben und zu Klutten schätz' ich mal 1250€ ?

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Klutten schrieb:


> Mehrere Projekte warten....


 
Du *musst* einen extra Thread aufmachen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ihr müsst beide einen extra Thresd aufmachen,da geb ich quanti recht


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kommt, aber nur für einen der PCs. Mein neues "Edel"-Projekt wird natürlich über die Bauzeit schön bebildert und hier veröffentlicht. Erst mal die Lieferung der Teile abwarten. 

Die anderen beiden Rechner sind unspektakulär, was man an den gebrauchten Komponenten erahnen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Edel PC ist immer gut, Klutten. 

Ich hoffe aber, du willst dein AMD System nicht in Rente schicken?
Wäre doch schade drum.
Aber neugierig bin ich schon, was du dir bauen willst. (den Sabber Smiley benutze ich nicht, der sieht blöd aus )


----------



## CeresPK (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

boa Klutten
6600GT
irgendwie hänge ich immer noch extrem an dieser Karte obwohl ich mit diesen Karten nur Ärger hatte
Ich hatte 2 Stück und das nur innerhalb eines Jahres.
meine 1. war von Leadtek ist nach 5 Monaten kaputt gegangen
und als Ersatz habe ich eine von POV bekommen die auch nur 8 Monate gehalten hat
waren beide total Zickig nur mein Problem ist irwie
Ich steh da drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich frage mich ständig, was sich hinter den "Kleinigkeiten" verbirgt. 
26'' Monitor?


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hatte 3 Geforce FX 5200 2 Jahre lang,wobei eine nur 3 Wochen lief


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Du hast dir dreimal die gleiche, schwache GraKa gekauft?


----------



## CeresPK (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich tippe auf Garantie und Geldnot da Schüler


----------



## CentaX (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> boa Klutten
> 6600GT
> irgendwie hänge ich immer noch extrem an dieser Karte obwohl ich mit diesen Karten nur Ärger hatte
> Ich hatte 2 Stück und das nur innerhalb eines Jahres.
> ...



Bah, ich hatte vom 20. bis zum 28. ne Leadtek Geforce 6600 drin (KEINE gt)...
Ich bin ja so froh, dass ich jetzt die HD4850 habe 
Das Ding war einfach nur SCHLECHT, kein Temp- sensor, ungeregelte, surrende 40mm, 1x VGA, das bild war auch absolut schlecht, farben waren blaustichig, nichts hat geleuchtet etc. (wobei ich nicht weiß ob das auch an VGA liegen kann, ob da das Kabel/der Monitor) einen weg hat)
Boah ne, das musste raus


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Garantie und Geldnot da Schüler



Schüler? Ja ne is klar....dann wäre ich jetzt in der 28. Klasse 




			
				CentaX schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding war einfach nur SCHLECHT,...



Diese hier ist passiv gekühlt, und dient einem Office-Rechner als Bildspender - da kann man keinen Lüfter gebrauchen. ^^




			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe aber, du willst dein AMD System nicht in Rente schicken? Wäre doch schade drum.



Mein Spiele-Rechner wird erst mit dem kommenden Nehalem in Rente geschickt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Klutten schrieb:


> Schüler? Ja ne is klar....dann wäre ich jetzt in der 28. Klasse


 
Aha, du studierst also im 20. Semester Soziologie?


----------



## CeresPK (31. Oktober 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Bah, ich hatte vom 20. bis zum 28. ne Leadtek Geforce 6600 drin (KEINE gt)...
> Ich bin ja so froh, dass ich jetzt die HD4850 habe
> Das Ding war einfach nur SCHLECHT, kein Temp- sensor, ungeregelte, surrende 40mm, 1x VGA, das bild war auch absolut schlecht, farben waren blaustichig, nichts hat geleuchtet etc. (wobei ich nicht weiß ob das auch an VGA liegen kann, ob da das Kabel/der Monitor) einen weg hat)
> Boah ne, das musste raus



de GT hatt aber viel mehr Leistung auch wenn sie als AGP Version damals nur 128MB VRam hatte
dafür waren die Taktraten für damalige Verhältnisse ziemlich hoch
Die GT hatte nen GPU Tempsensor und die die ich von Leadtek hatte, hatte sogar nen Sensor für die Umgebungstemp.
Lüfter war bei der Leadtek auch total leise irgendwie obwohl referenz Design
und sie würde in meinem damals Schlecht belüfteten gehäuse gerade mal 70C warm



Klutten schrieb:


> Schüler? Ja ne is klar....dann wäre ich jetzt in der 28. Klasse



ich meinte ATIFan


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Am anfang der Woche ein gebrauchtes Be Quiet E6-600W von exa, für meinen LAN-Rechner und heut nachmittag eine billige Samsung HD103UJ (jetzt sollte ich erst mal wieder mit dem platz auskommen ^^).


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hatte auch mal eine 6600GT und die war klasse.
Superleise, Leistung ohne Ende und ebenfalls einen Umgebungssensor.
Sie wurde bei mir nicht wärmer als 65°.


----------



## k-b (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sowas spielst du?
> Aber 44€ für ein Kinderspiel ist doch eine Frechheit, ich würde höchstens 10€ bezahlen.


Kinderspiel?? Die gesamte Lego Reihe ist mal RICHTIG geil umgesetzt!
Habe auch schon Lego Starwars, die komplette Saga durchgespielt. Ist einfach süß gemacht, und leicht zu spielen. Dafür wollte ich ne Konsole .. net für den 100ten Egoshooter-Einheits-Aufguss


----------



## Menthe (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Du hast dir ne Konsole gekauft nur für die Lego Spiele??? Hättest mitm Gamepad aufm PC auche machen können^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

zustimm


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Du hast dir ne Konsole gekauft nur für die Lego Spiele??? Hättest mitm Gamepad aufm PC auche machen können^^



Um mit Lego zu spielen brauch man nichma nen Gamepad und nen PC


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Tja, es gibt halt User, die kennen Lego nur vom Bildschirm.


----------



## Menthe (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jaja, ich hab damit noch echt gespielt^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@quanti,ne,die erste war in meinen Rechner drin,die 2.war aus Geldnot,naja,das einzige was es admals für 30€uries gab,die 3 Geschenk bekommen,weil der eine Nvidia 6600 Gt(AGP) bekommen hat,die 2 war übrigens kaputt,die erste funktionierten nur noch 48mb Speicher,die 3. hat auch nur 3 Wochne überlebt,allesdings war diese auch schon mal übertaktet gewesen


----------



## STSLeon (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern abend noch Red Alert 3 in der Special Edition für 49€... jetzt wird installiert


----------



## k-b (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Du hast dir ne Konsole gekauft nur für die Lego Spiele??? Hättest mitm Gamepad aufm PC auche machen können^^


Ich hab mir ne Konsole gekauft für neuartige Spielkonzepte und Spiele die es so nicht am PC gibt.
 - Little Big Planet !!
 - Guitar Hero's

Hack n Slays ala Heavenly Sword / Devil May Cry 4 / Starwars the Force unleashed machen au erst auf ner Konsole richtig Spaß 
Jump n Runs wie Ratchet und Clank oder demnächst Sonic Unleashed sind au einfach cooler auf der PS3 und nem HD TV.  Deswegen zock ich alles was mich so interessiert eher auf der PS3 als aufm PC. 

Aufm PC spielen find ich doof. Da lenkt einen ständig einer ab per irc oder instant messenger, wenn die Spiele überhaupt mal laufen. Für nen PS3 spiel zahl ich gern, da es immer funktioniert und nie ruckelt  und sich automatisch patched


----------



## EGThunder (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen Smart ForTwo. Das gute Stück kann ich am 29.11. in Dresden abholen.  Vergleichen lohnt sich übrigens gewaltig. Ich habe über 1000€ sparen können. 

EG


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*


----------



## k-b (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wusste gar nicht, dass man sich die kauft. Jeden den ich kenne, der einen fährt hat ihn halt geschenkt bekommen und fährt ihn deshalb..


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Komisch, die Leute, die ich kenne, die so einen fahren, machen das, weil sie sich kein besseres Auto leisten können.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

oder ökos,oder leute die keine Parkplatzprobleme mehr haben wollen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich kauf mir vielleicht auch einen....
... und mache dann Airbagging.


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber wieso kauft man sich so ein Gefährt _("Auto" will ich das garnicht nennen)_?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

um sich fortzubewegen


----------



## CeresPK (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ach der neue sieht doch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Back to topic...

...die neue PCGH-Print. (kam per Post ^^ )


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Klutten schrieb:


> Back to topic...
> 
> ...die neue PCGH-Print. (kam per Post ^^ )



dito


----------



## k-b (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist das schon die 12 2008? Die sollte ich auch bekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mein Abendessen bestellt. 
Aber keine PCGH bekommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ist das schon die 12 2008? Die sollte ich auch bekommen



Jap 12/08 Extended 

Gruß


----------



## Zoon (1. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Quasi das Gegenstück zu "Musikempfehlungen der Redaktion", naja mit etwas Glück findet ihr sie ja bei euren Plattenhändler auch noch - es gibt von beiden Platten nur 500 Stück, aber trotzdem günstig geschosssen - Ebay FTW


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich glaube ich bestell mir erst mal einen Jahresvorrat an Kopfschmerztabletten...


----------



## k-b (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So mal ein paar DVDs von Amazon.com importiert. Amazon.de hat die entweder gar nicht (2) oder teurer als von Amerika mit Versand (1)!! 
Schade eigentlich, aber mein Geschmack ist wohl zu individuell und fordernd. Und immerhin hab ich es dann Orginal 

Amazon.com: Where the Buffalo Roam: Peter Boyle, Bill Murray, Bruno Kirby, Rene Auberjonois, R.G. Armstrong, Danny Goldman, Rafael Campos, Leonard Frey, Leonard Gaines, DeWayne Jessie, Mark Metcalf, Jon Matthews (IV), Joe Ragno, Quinn K. Redeker, Lis
Amazon.com: Buy the Ticket, Take the Ride: Nick Nolte: Movies & TV
Amazon.com: Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson: Johnny Depp, Hunter S. Thompson, Alex Gibney: Movies & TV

umgerechnet 30 Euro für 3 DVDs inklusive Versand ist echt Fair. Ein Hoch auf den Dollarkurs


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das ganze Zeug für meine WaKü:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Karten für ein Ice-Hockey Spiel heute Nachmittag.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Na toll, ich muss auf die 12/08 noch 3 (?) Tage warten. Abo gekündigt - jetzt hole ich mir wohl das Headset. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Na toll, ich muss auf die 12/08 noch 3 (?) Tage warten. Abo gekündigt - jetzt hole ich mir wohl das Headset.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Du kündigst das Abo um danach wieder zu Abonnieren um noch eine Prämie abzufassen? Das funktioniert  ?


----------



## Lee (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nicht unter gleichem Namen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Natürlich - musst nur eine andere Adresse nehmen weil der neue Abonnent innerhalb der letzten 12 Monate nicht Abonnent gewesen sein darf.

Ich habs gut, wenn die Eltern getrennt leben. Ansonsten nimmt man einfach die Adresse von der lieben Oma. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Fransen (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine neueste Errungenschaft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wenn man Wärmeleitkleber verwendet - insbesondere bei 2-Komponenten-Wärmeleitkleber - da kriegt man den Kühler doch nie wieder vom Chip ab. Oder wie ist das?
Was macht man, wenn man einen Mobo-Kühler nach einem Board-Wechsel weiter verwenden will? Noch schlimmer stelle ich mir das für die CPU vor. Muss man dann beim CPU-Wechsel Mainboard und Kühler wegwerfen? (Angenommen, die CPU ist abgeraucht und man kann diese Combo aus Board, CPU und Kühler nicht weiter verwenden.)


----------



## CentaX (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sollte eigl kündigen damit ich die Kone abstauben kann 
Aber ich bin ein ehrlicher Mensch - ich mach das nicht


----------



## k-b (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schonmal jemand gesehen, der Wärmeleitkleber für die CPU verwendet? Die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für einen CPU-Kühler sind da nicht umsonst dran..


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Natürlich - musst nur eine andere Adresse nehmen weil der neue Abonnent innerhalb der letzten 12 Monate nicht Abonnent gewesen sein darf.
> 
> Ich habs gut, wenn die Eltern getrennt leben. Ansonsten nimmt man einfach die Adresse von der lieben Oma.
> 
> ...


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass auch die Redakteure den Thread lesen?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wo ist bitte das Problem? Rechtlich gesehen abonniert meine Oma und das ist auch gut so. PCGH ist froh wenn sie Abos verkaufen - ansonsten hätten sie da nicht so größe/teure Prämien! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## guna7 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn man Wärmeleitkleber verwendet - insbesondere bei 2-Komponenten-Wärmeleitkleber - da kriegt man den Kühler doch nie wieder vom Chip ab. Oder wie ist das?
> Was macht man, wenn man einen Mobo-Kühler nach einem Board-Wechsel weiter verwenden will? Noch schlimmer stelle ich mir das für die CPU vor. Muss man dann beim CPU-Wechsel Mainboard und Kühler wegwerfen? (Angenommen, die CPU ist abgeraucht und man kann diese Combo aus Board, CPU und Kühler nicht weiter verwenden.)


Wärmeleitkleber? So ein Käse! Nimm Wärmeleitpaste und nutze die normalen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten! Dann kannst du die Komponenten beliebig oft austauschen ohne das was kaputt geht. 

Hier gibts Infos zu Wärmeleitkleber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wo ist bitte das Problem? Rechtlich gesehen abonniert meine Oma und das ist auch gut so. PCGH ist froh wenn sie Abos verkaufen - ansonsten hätten sie da nicht so größe/teure Prämien!
> 
> Gruß,
> André


 
Ich hatte bisher einmal ein Abo und jedesmal war die Zeitschrift entweder zerknüllt, geknickt oder eingerissen. 
Nie wieder Abo, lieber im Laden kaufen und gut is.


----------



## CentaX (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



guna7 schrieb:


> Wärmeleitkleber? So ein Käse! Nimm Wärmeleitpaste und nutze die normalen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten! Dann kannst du die Komponenten beliebig oft austauschen ohne das was kaputt geht.
> 
> Hier gibts Infos zu Wärmeleitkleber.



Er wird wahrscheinlich nen Grund haben, den Kleber zu verwenden...
Ne Matrox Mystique verfügt zB über gar keine Kühlung - da gibts auch keine Kühllöcher  (das Ding liegt grad neben mir)


----------



## k-b (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und warum will man dann da einen drauf machen?


----------



## CentaX (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zum Übertakten 
Von ihren 75mhz Chiptakt (oder 67... das wissen wir nicht mehr genau) ging das Ding auf über 130 rauf  darüber wurde es schwieriger^^


----------



## CrashStyle (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Den nächsten COD TEIL:

Amazon.de: Call of Duty: World at War - Limited Collector's Edition (DVD-ROM) - exklusiv bei Amazon: Games


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

^^ Falls ihr wegen meinem Einkauf auf WLK gekommen seit: Ich brauche den nicht für die CPU, sondern um die beiden Kupferblättchen wieder auf die VRAM-Chips meiner Graka kleben zu können. Mit normaler WLP halten die nämlich nicht. Falls die nachher nicht mehr runtergehen sollten, kann mir das nur recht sein ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe auch nicht im Traum daran gedacht, den Wärmeleitkleber wirklich für die CPU einzusetzen. Ich habe nur gemeint, dass man die Kühler dann nicht mehr abkriegt und dazu, dass es bei der CPU besonders schlimm wäre.
Ich habe die Wakü-Komponenten gesehen und gedacht, dass der Wärmeleitkleber einen Wasserkühler befestigen soll, was man natürlich nicht macht. Für die Passivkühlerchen für Spawas und VRAM ist es aber OK.


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe die Wakü-Komponenten gesehen und gedacht, dass der Wärmeleitkleber einen Wasserkühler befestigen soll


Für wie dumm hast du mich gehalten?  

Ich weiß schon, wie man Hardware montiert und was man dazu alles verwenden kann/darf. Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fabian (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir heute ein Teufel Concept E Magnum"Power Edition" gegönnt,und eine X-Fi musik wird morgen bestellt.


----------



## CentaX (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1. Geile anlage (hab ich auch^^)
2. Kannst du evtl. nen Bericht schreiben, ob man da groß nen Unterschied hört zwischen Soundkarte und onboard- Sound? Ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich mir zu Weihnachten ne Xonar wünschen soll^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der griechische Chefkoch hat wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Das vorhin bestellte Essen war einfach klasse.
Ich hocke jetzt vollgefressen vorm Rechner.
Mein Single Malt liegt gekühlt im Kühlschrank, was will man mehr.


----------



## SilentKilla (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der griechische Chefkoch hat wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.
> Das vorhin bestellte Essen war einfach klasse.
> Ich hocke jetzt vollgefressen vorm Rechner.
> Mein Single Malt liegt gekühlt im Kühlschrank, was will man mehr.



Ne Frau unterm Schreibtisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ne Frau unterm Schreibtisch


 
Guckt leider Spiderman 2.

Sie finden Tobey so süß...
Ich sag nur: Bäh!


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich finf Tobey Magnuire auch cool,(aber dann soll sie mal Teil 3 schauen,wie süß erdann ist),süß klingt missverstähndlich
AUßerdem hab ich den entschluss gefaßt:wenn ich groß bin werd ich Superheld,leichter an Schneggen kommt man nimma


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guckt leider Spiderman 2.
> 
> Sie finden Tobey so süß...
> Ich sag nur: Bäh!


Sie find*en*?
Also hast du mehere daheim? 
Ja ja, Quanti bekommt nie genug...


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Quanti mags halt vielseitig,also ich versteh dein Problem nich


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Quanti mags halt vielseitig,also ich versteh dein Problem nich


Wer hat denn gesagt, dass ich ein Problem damit hab?
Ich würde auch gern mal mehr als eine nehmen...


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Sie find*en*?
> Also hast du mehere daheim?


Vielleicht hat er ja seine Mutter und seine Oma gemeint ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Antec Three Hundred, 2x 30cm Kaltlichtkathoden grün, 2x 120mm Zalman grün LED und ein Sharkoon Rapidcase für 3.5" Externe eSata platten.

Dann kann am wochenende mein Projekt zweit(LAN)-Rechner starten, am Donnerstag gehts nur noch mal kurz innen Baumarkt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gibt's dann auch Bilder?


----------



## devon (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute ist mein neues Spielzeug gekommen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Weste was? Dein Teppich find ich hammer  
Der sieht schön weich aus, sowas will ich auch =(


----------



## devon (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Weste was? Dein Teppich find ich hammer
> Der sieht schön weich aus, sowas will ich auch =(



Der ist auch echt geil nur Schreibtischstuhl Rollen mag er nicht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



devon schrieb:


> Der ist auch echt geil nur Schreibtischstuhl Rollen mag er nicht


Dafür gibt es ja Unterlagen aus Plastik.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Gibt's dann auch Bilder?



jepp, wenn ich meinem onkel seine digicam abziehen kann mach ich vllt ein tagebuch draus, meine camera is ja immernoch ersatzlos kaputt


----------



## push@max (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade hab ich mir eine Winterjacke gekauft...60€, sieht aber echt gut aus


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir gerad ein eSata kabel gekauft, weil bei dem Gehäuse was ich mir bestellt hab keins dabei ist


----------



## k-b (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Seit wann sind bei Gehäusen Kabel dabei? (außer zum Frontpanel)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Seit wann sind bei Gehäusen Kabel dabei? (außer zum Frontpanel)




Ich meinte von meinem Externen eSata gehäuse was ich bestellt hab (siehe ein posts weiter oben)


----------



## k-b (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

In so einer schnelllebigen Zeit kannst du nicht von mir erwarten, alles zu lesen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

In letzter Zeit sehe ich viel doppelt....
... und einiges auch merhfach...


----------



## Menthe (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jaja der Alkohol


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir einen Karton von Hermes gekauft. Und morgen verschicke ich das http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/27660-wanderpaket-nr-2-a.html.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit sehe ich viel doppelt....
> ... und einiges auch merhfach...


Geht mir auch so...
Neulich hab ich sogar 2 HD4870 in meinem PC gesehen 
Aber am Wochende war es ja extrem schlimm, da hab ich meine Freundin gleich 4 mal gesehen, leider war ich da besoffen...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Neulich hab ich sogar 2 HD4870 in meinem PC gesehen


Ich habe erst an eine X2 oder Crossfire gedacht.


----------



## Lebun Lexad (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab grad Großbestellung ausgelöst. (Letzte Woche und die  Schei*e  is imma noch nich da!) 

C2Q 9550 E0
Asus Striker II Extreme (Extrem teuer der Schei*, nix gut preis/leistung)
Asus GTX 280
OCZ DDR3 1800 4GB Kit
Tagan Pipe Rocket 800 W
Acer P243Wd
Seagate Baracuda 7200.11 500GB
Sharkoon Rebel 12
Samsung DVD Brenner

Fehlt wahrscheinlich nur ein guter CPU-Kühler, werd erstmal schauen ob mein alter Zalman 9700 CNPS LED passt.


----------



## maaaaatze (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hört sich gut an aber das NT is bisschen überdimensioniert, auser du willst noch auf SLI. Und als Kühler müsste der gehen wird aber recht laut werden, da wäre nen IFX 14 mit nem Sflex besser


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lebun Lexad schrieb:


> Hab grad Großbestellung ausgelöst. (Letzte Woche und die  Schei*e  is imma noch nich da!)
> 
> C2Q 9550 E0
> Asus Striker II Extreme (Extrem teuer der Schei*, nix gut preis/leistung)
> ...




Son geiler Rechner und dann das billigste Gehäuse überhaupt


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Son geiler Rechner und dann das billigste Gehäuse überhaupt


Aber dafür Platz ohne Ende.
Und aus dem Rebel 12 kann man mit etwas Fantasie was richtig geiles machen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lebun Lexad schrieb:


> Fehlt wahrscheinlich nur ein guter CPU-Kühler, werd erstmal schauen ob mein alter Zalman 9700 CNPS LED passt.




Wieso sollte er das nicht  ?
Ich kühle meinen Q9550 auch mit einem Zalman CNPS 9700 NT und der geht net ma in die nähe der 50° 
Sogar 4GHz @ 1.3V bleiben im bereich um die 60°

Entsprechende gehäuselüftung natürlich vorraus gesetzt.
Aber mit dem Rebel 12 hast du da auch eine gute wahl getroffen 


@ Fr3@k

naja is wohl geschmackssache, ich würd nie 200€ für ein gehäuse ausgeben, da kann man besser was aus nem "billigen" gehäuse machen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Aber dafür Platz ohne Ende.
> Und aus dem Rebel 12 kann man mit etwas Fantasie was richtig geiles machen.



Billig bleibt billig. Für 60€ bekommt man schon ein LianLi. Und bei so geilen Komponenten, wäre ein LianLi der 200€ Klasse eher angebracht. Im Rebel 
verkommt er zu son Modding-blinke Ding. 

In einem LianLi würde er edel rüberkommen 

Naja muss er selbst entscheiden


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Billig bleibt billig. Für 60€ bekommt man schon ein LianLi. Und bei so geilen Komponenten, wäre ein LianLi der 200€ Klasse eher angebracht.


Am am geilsten würde natürlich das hier passen:

Silverstone FT01 ftw!


----------



## buzty (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

so, vorhin angekommen: asrock alivexfire-esata2 und mein steelpad 4d


----------



## y33H@ (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine MSI 5700 Ultra [die mit dem goldenen Kühler] 

cYa


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Eine MSI 5700 Ultra [die mit dem goldenen Kühler]
> 
> cYa


Hast du nicht letztens schon eine 5900 Ultra gekauft?
Du willst wohl ein kleines Hardware Museum eröffnen.


----------



## y33H@ (3. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab bereits eins  Wird aber ausgebaut 

cYa


----------



## b0s (4. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern bestellt:
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550W 
DFI LanParty DK 790FXB-M2RS 

Jetzt werden meine d9gmh's gequält


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir vorhin ne Schachtel Schlaftabletten geholt (keine Angst ich will micht nicht umbringen!).
Ich hab seit Tagen nicht mehr richtig geschlafen, das hol ich mittlerweile in der Schule nach  zum Glück hats noch keiner gemerkt...


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

weil du vllt. nachts beschäftigt bist


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> weil du vllt. nachts beschäftigt bist


Vielleicht...


----------



## k-b (4. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vorhin ne Schachtel Schlaftabletten geholt (keine Angst ich will micht nicht umbringen!).
> Ich hab seit Tagen nicht mehr richtig geschlafen, das hol ich mittlerweile in der Schule nach  zum Glück hats noch keiner gemerkt...


Welcher Wirkstoff denn? DHM? DMH?

diphenhydramin?

Die rezeptfreien kannst eigentlich in die Tonne treten. Eine Nacht mit einer Normalen Dosierung von diesem Wirkstoff war echt die Hölle. Du wachst alle Stunde auf aber pennst sofort weiter. Am nächsten morgen fühlst dich schlimmer als hättest durchgemacht. 


Lass einfach mal Tagsüber allen Kaffee und alle Cola weg, dann kannste durchschlafen  und das auch gesund.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Die rezeptfreien kannst eigentlich in die Tonne treten. Eine Nacht mit einer Normalen Dosierung von diesem Wirkstoff war echt die Hölle. Du wachst alle Stunde auf aber pennst sofort weiter. Am nächsten morgen fühlst dich schlimmer als hättest durchgemacht.


Ich glaub ich geh mal schnell zur Mülltonne...


----------



## k-b (4. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wenn du wirklich Schlafprobleme hast, dann geh zu nem Arzt. Wenn es begründet ist, kriegst da was gescheites. 

Aber probiers einfach erst mal nur durch weglassen von Stimulanzien wie Kaffee / Cola etc. Ohne meinen morgentlichen Kaffee komme ich zwar durch den Tag, aber bin abends hundemüde


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Chio tortillas +Dip,*Yahoo*


----------



## buzty (4. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine flasche silikonspray, zum mauspad-tuning


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aldi-"Dremel" + Zubehör-Set


----------



## darkniz (5. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade einen Samsung SyncMaster T220 bestellt.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die neue PCGH


----------



## Fransen (5. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Die neue PCGH



Ich auch.


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gut das ighr mich dran erinnert habt! Ich bin dann auch gleich los und hab se mir geholt .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für mein projekt:
1x 400ml Grundierungslack
1x 200ml Matt-schwarz lack
1x 200ml Klarlack(matt)
3x 120er Metal schleifpapier
1x 3er steckdosenleiste

Anner tanke:
~4Liter Super
die PCGH print

Im Supermarkt
Chips und Weingummi


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

so ich habe mir ne Elektrische Zahnbürste gekauft^^
Weils der Zahnarzt mir empfohlen hat xD *link*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerad noch 4meter kantenschutz und 1L 2takt vollsyn. Öl bei luis.de bestellt, weils im baumarkt ja keinen Kantenschutz mehr gibt -.-


----------



## Obstkuchen (6. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab mir "gerade" einen Linksys AG241 geleistet, der nachdem ich ihn auf ADSL2+ gestellt hab nicht mehr anwählbar - und somit 'tot' ist.

und am 30.10.08 hab ich mir ne maus und nen keyboard von Razer geleistet, das Hardware Versand das bis heute nicht abgeschickt hat zeigt mir irgendwie das ich auch in zukunft für überteuerte preise lieber bei alternate bestelle....


----------



## ATIFan22 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich abe gerade nach der neuen PCGH auschau gehalten,aber bei uns gibt es schon weider keine


----------



## STSLeon (6. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für die neue klare Sicht: Einen LG Flatron W2242T für 169€


----------



## taks (6. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir vorhin ne WesternDigital MyBook 500GB geholt


----------



## aurionkratos (6. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Age of Empires III: The Asian Dynasties


----------



## Lebun Lexad (6. November 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Son geiler Rechner und dann das billigste Gehäuse überhaupt



Mir eigentlich wurscht was für ein Gehäuse. Soll einfach nur GROß sein. Für mich zählen die innern Werte
Leuchten oder blinken soll da auch nix. Aber ich gebe dir recht es gibt hübscheres.



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an aber das NT is bisschen überdimensioniert, auser du willst noch auf SLI. Und als Kühler müsste der gehen wird aber recht laut werden, da wäre nen IFX 14 mit nem Sflex besser



SLI soll irgendwann mal folgen. 
Der lärm interessiert mich nicht die Bohne weil aus dem alten noch eine Raptor X übrig ist, die mit verbaut werden soll. Also sch... auf ein paar Lüftergeräusche
Mach ich halt die Boxen lauter oder setz mein Headset auf.


----------



## Overlocked (6. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe auch die neue PCGH gekauft und 1 Kinokarte für "Ein Quantum Trost" und für morgen die für "The quantum of solace"


----------



## Biosman (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 x Lüfter 80mm mit Blauen LEDs <- blau ftw
1 x Lüfter 120mm mit Blauen LEDs <- nochmehr blau für nochmehr ftw 

1 x EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition <- weil der cool aussieht, in der pcgh gut abgeschnitten hat und ein kauftipp ist  Wird mein uba geilen Boxed ersetzen o.O achja, und blau ftw ^^

1 x OCZ 4096MB KIT PC2-8500U Platinum XTC <- mann kann ja nie genug haben^^

Alles heute nachmittag bestellt, dass erstemal nicht bei Mix-Computer.de sondern mal bei Hoh.de ! Um zu testen wie der Service und Versand so ist.

Hätte ich bei Mix-Computer/Alternate bestellt wäre das Paket Samstag schon da  Mal sehen wie schnell die sind


----------



## Biosman (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ach was mir noch grade einfällt:

Ich hab mir heute mal aus Spaß die neue Logitech G15 gekauft um zu Gucken wie die so gegen meine Razer Tarantula + BattleLight abschneidet.

Ich sag nur soviel, die bring ich morgen gleich wieder zurück^^ is ja grauenhaft.
Aber da muss sich halt jeder selber eine Meinung von machen  mein fall ist es nicht. Wer mal ne echte Tarantula hat gibt die so schnell auch nicht her glaube ich^^

MfG Biosman


----------



## push@max (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

10er Spindel DoubleLayer Rohlinge


----------



## Stormbringer (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

adaptec raid controller 3405 und 3 stück wd green 1tb.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gerad nochmal 400ml mattschwarzen lack -.- Hab mich Kurzfristig dazu endschieden doch etwas mehr zu lackieren ^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Yate Loon DS12-SL12 1350 RpM und einen Nanoxia FX-12 1250.
Und nicht zu vergessen 3 Flaschen Köstritzer.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

auf der Suche nach der neuen PCGH


----------



## Overlocked (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4850e
Kingston DDR2 800 2GB
Asus M3N78
LG DVD Rom SATA bulk

soweit alles


----------



## Menthe (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Htpc???


----------



## McZonk (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Neu - bitte das Gewicht beachten. Vollkupfer FTW!
(danke Otti für ein weiteres tolles Stück "pot" )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und was ist das jetzt??


----------



## CentaX (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein GPU- Pot, vermutlich für LN2


----------



## k-b (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ah, Okay.


----------



## McZonk (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Klaus, irgendwann bringen wir auch dich zum Extremebenchen


----------



## k-b (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Irgendwann bring ich euch alle zu Linux


----------



## boss3D (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sogar ich habe das Ding erkannt, obwohl ich noch nie LN2 in den Händen hatte ... 

Jedenfalls sieht der Pot sehr gut aus. Darf man erfahren, welche Graka du dir als "Opfer" ausgesucht hast?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lee (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> AMD Athlon 64 X2 4850e
> Kingston DDR2 800 2GB
> Asus M3N78
> LG DVD Rom SATA bulk
> ...



Seit wann kaufst du Ober Intel Fanboy freiwillig Amd und für allem für wen?

Im Endeffekt ist das M3*A*78 Pro besser...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Irgendwann bring ich euch alle zu Linux


 
Da musst du aber richtig viel Zeit haben.


----------



## McZonk (7. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



boss3D schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sieht der Pot sehr gut aus. Darf man erfahren, welche Graka du dir als "Opfer" ausgesucht hast?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das Ding passt auf alles was ich da habe, und das ist auch gut so! 
(7900gt, 6610xl, 88GTS 640, 9800GTX ...)


----------



## Overlocked (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Seit wann kaufst du Ober Intel Fanboy freiwillig Amd und für allem für wen?
> 
> Im Endeffekt ist das M3*A*78 Pro besser...



Das wüstest du wohl wieder gern Beim Bauers hatten sie nur noch die M3N78. Eine GeForce 8200 tut es auch^^Und nein, es ist kein HTPC, sondern dieser PC hat lediglich einen PIII mit ATI Rage abgelöst...


----------



## Lee (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich meine nicht, dass der Chipsatz besser ist (ist er aber) sondern das das Board nicht so pralle ist.
Laut diversen Berichten soll es die CPU´s throoteln...

Edit: Das M3A78 Pro ha´m se sehr wohl da...

Edit: Für deinen Freund mit dem nervigen kleinem Kind als Bruder?


----------



## rancer (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mal wieder was zur Topic:

Hab mir gerade Titan Quest Gold Edition für 9,99€ gekauft

Enthält die Titan Quest Deluxe Edition und das Addon Immortal Throne


Das Game ist echt klasse, weiß gar nicht, wiso sich immer so viele Leute beschwert haben

Edit: Gibt es hier auch noch Leute außer mir die TQ zocken?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



rancer schrieb:


> Edit: Gibt es hier auch noch Leute außer mir die TQ zocken?


Nein. CS 1.6 ist besser als alles andere.


----------



## rancer (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das ist ja jetzt ein Scherz oder??

Wie kann man 1.6 mit TQ vergleichen

Ein Diablo-like-Game mit einem grafisch hässligen MP-Shooter??

Edit: Wenn dann schon Source


----------



## Stormbringer (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



rancer schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zur Topic:
> 
> Hab mir gerade Titan Quest Gold Edition für 9,99€ gekauft
> 
> ...



grafisch ist TQ natürlich sehr schön... mir fehlen bei dem game schöne filmchen welche die einzellnen akte miteinander verbinden - noch nicht mal ein schönes endmovie haben die gemacht, das spiel ist einfach vorbei.
auch blöd, beim draufkloppen auf die monster reagieren die gar nicht auf meine schläge - das gabs sogar bei d2.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein BD/HD DVD-Combolaufwerk *GGC-H20L* für 99€. Mit enthalten ist auch Spiderman 3 als Doppeldisk.


----------



## roga01 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir eine passiv gekühlte Radeon HD4850 mit 1GB von Gigabyte gekauft.


----------



## CentaX (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Arr... die hätte ich auch gern... als meine Passive HD3870 SCS3 durchgebrannt ist, musste ich auf ne Ersatzkarte von dem Laden warten... die hatten die Gigabyte leider nicht  Jetzt isses ne Powercolor HD4850 PCS+ 1gb... :/ Die haben darauf auch billigen Speicher verbaut, der nur 950mhz macht... Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte


----------



## Overlocked (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht, dass der Chipsatz besser ist (ist er aber) sondern das das Board nicht so pralle ist.
> Laut diversen Berichten soll es die CPU´s throoteln...
> 
> Edit: Das M3A78 Pro ha´m se sehr wohl da...
> ...



Du hast es erraten

edit: Grad gekauft: Scythe Quiet Drive


----------



## Lee (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was nützt dir das Ding, wenn du ne GTX260 im Rechner hast?


----------



## Overlocked (8. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hach bist du heute wieder lustig... Die Karte runtertakten und den Lüfter auf 5% laufen lassen: man hört nichts mehr und das ohne gedämmtes Gehäuse oder so ein Gedöns


----------



## Lebun Lexad (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Pizza von meinem lieblings Italiener. 74 Groß + Tomate


----------



## K4R4cH0w (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Call of Duty - World at war [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*Limited Collector's Edition 
mit Trinkflasche
*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



K4R4cH0w schrieb:


> Call of Duty - World at war [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*Limited Collector's Edition *[/SIZE][/FONT]
> *[SIZE=-1][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]mit Trinkflasche[/FONT][/SIZE]*


 
Hat die Trinkflasche Einschusslöcher?


----------



## Triple-Y (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein neues zuhause für meinen HTPC : Antec NSK2480   oO^^


----------



## Sk1ll3r (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

 gerade bestellt: southpole opium jacket black | stylefile online-shop


----------



## SilentKilla (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Coole Jacke


----------



## Sk1ll3r (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Coole Jacke


ja danke  hoffe nur dass sie in echt auch so gut ausschaut


----------



## SilentKilla (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich drück dir seinen Daumen ->


----------



## Sk1ll3r (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich drück dir seinen Daumen ->


danke


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (9. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Lille Roger - Undead 7" Cold Meat Industry 001 - yeah


----------



## Lebun Lexad (10. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen schönen heeeiiißßßen, lecker, schwarzer Kaffee, junge echt jetzt.


----------



## GoZoU (10. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So richtig schwarz und kochend heiß?

btw: Dito 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## buzty (10. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine packung kabelbinder, mein gehalt war leider noch nciht da also muss die bestellung meiner xigmateks und der sidewinder x6 wohl noch etwas aufgeschoben werden .
dafür müsste mein neuer rucksack wohl bald da .


----------



## Lebun Lexad (10. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> So richtig schwarz und kochend heiß?



Echt jetzt, richtig heeeiiissser, schwarzer, lecker, heeeiiissser Kaffee junge.

YouTube - SiW - Sinnlos im Weltraum - Illusion oder Wirklichkeit 1/4


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bei einem großen Elektronikmarkt für 70 Euro erstanden. Scheinbarer Auszeichnungsfehler, aber was soll's? 

Das gute Stück steht jetzt im Badezimmer und beschallt mich mit meiner Lieblingsmusik beim Duschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (10. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

... die Uhr geht vor 
e: Aaah, da steht 5.11. Na, dann haste nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## CeresPK (10. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe gerade bei Amazon ein TomTom 630 Traffic bestellt kommt dank kostenlosen Premiumversand am Mittwoch an.
mal sehen wie hut es den Weg beschreiben kann und ob es mich dann im Januar sicher von hier nach Fulda (da habe ich Berrufsschule und im Januar werde ich 18) geleiten kann

das Teil ist aber hauptsächlich für meine Eltern


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab ne MS Sidewinder bestellt für 35€ bei 3d supply 

(hab mich gegen G9 und roccat kone entschieden jediglich weil mir die sidewinder besser in der ahnd liegt, was für mich das wichtigste ist!!!)


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir grad ne 15€ Karte fürs Handy gekauft.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich war beim Aldi und habe mir das gekauft:

Heißklebepistole
Heißklebestifte, transparent
Heißklebestifte, bunt
Mini-LED-Taschenlampen-Set


----------



## grubsnek (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Leberkäs-Semmeln


----------



## maaaaatze (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

4 mal Patriot XPorter XT Boost 4 GB

Schule hat Massenbestellung gemacht, stück hat 10euro gekostet.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

meine jacke is da.. und ich weiss nich so recht was ich davon halten soll 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Sk1ll3r schrieb:


> meine jacke is da.. und ich weiss nich so recht was ich davon halten soll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geschmackssache, wenn Du auf den Gangster-Style stehst, ist sie gut...mir ist das zu viel Gangstar


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mal endlich ne 4870 von Palit, 512MB 
Bei Saturn für 199€ 

Die "alte" 88GT verkaufe ich ab sofort bei Interesse!

Immerhin, 3d mark06 mit 850/1080MHz bestanden fürn Anfang....


----------



## Sk1ll3r (11. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Geschmackssache, wenn Du auf den Gangster-Style stehst, ist sie gut...mir ist das zu viel Gangstar


naja ich find se auch ein bisschen "fett", aber soll schließlich ne jacke für den winter sein


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cannibal Corpse schrieb:


> Mal endlich ne 4870 von Palit, 512MB
> Bei Saturn für 199€


Der Kühler sieht sehr nach Gainward HD4870 GS aus.
Wer hat da jetzt wo kopiert? 

Aber für 199€ ist das schon ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## push@max (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

CoD 5


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir grad Left 4 Dead bei Atelco Computer bestellt. 

Hab vorhin die Demo gezockt und fand das Spiel dermaßen geil, da musste ich sofort die Vollversion haben.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> CoD 5



dito, dazu noch 2x 1m SATA kabel und ein 120mm Revoltec grün/grün


----------



## Janny (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Call of Duty 5


----------



## k-b (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

LBP gekauft!


----------



## push@max (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für 31€ Super, nur 1,18€ der Liter


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was habe ich grade gekauft? Würde ich das auflisten, wäre wahrscheinlich der Server Speicher voll 

Einkäufe im Baumarkt können groß ausfallen 

Ansonsten:

- Creative Zen Stone Plus 2 Generation 4 GB with Built-In Speakern 
- Armband für diesen
- CREATIVE EP630 In-Ear Kopfhöhrer
- 1,5 Kg Weider Mega Mass 2000  (Genial das Zeug )


----------



## BeachBoy08 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab gerdae eine schwarze und eine bunter Druckerpartone gekauft, damit ich Bilder für meinen Vortrag über den Bauernkrieg ausdrucken kann.


----------



## Azzzu (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Roccat Kone und ein Roccat Taito.
2 sehr gute Investitionen.


----------



## k-b (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerdae eine schwarze und eine bunter Druckerpartone gekauft, damit ich Bilder für meinen Vortrag über den Bauernkrieg ausdrucken kann.


wurden die Beamer bei euch noch net erfunden?^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> wurden die Beamer bei euch noch net erfunden?^^


Wenn ich aber Bilder brauch...
Ich wollte ja erst mit dem PC arbeiten aber leider sind in den einzigen beiden Stunden die wir in der Woche Geschichte haben die PC Räume besetzt.
Ich konnte die Lehrer auch nicht daz umstimmen mal Unterricht außerhalb der PC Räume zu machen...


----------



## jaytech (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen paar Dioden und ein paar Widerstände, für meine Lüftersteuerung...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

All the Lost Souls (Deluxe Edition) [CD+DVD]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr versteht es ... 

Gruß,
André


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen i7-920, Asus P6T, OCZ 6 GB Kit. Und noch einen passenden Cooler.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*


C2D Q8200
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Glockner
Asus P5Q
2 x 2GB DDR2 1066 Kingston HyperX
Powercolor HD4870 1 GB
AC Accelero Twin Turbo
Corsair CMPSU-450VX - 450W
Samsung HD642JJ - 640GB
LG GH20NS DVD Brenner
Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit
A+ El Diablo
Ist aber nicht für mich.
Hab die Sachen für nen Kumpel bestellt, er braucht dringend einen neuen PC (ich sag nur GF6200 ), den ich zusammenbauen darf. *freu*


----------



## Lebun Lexad (14. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe meiner CPU einen Thermalright IFX-14 und dazu ein Scyth S-Flex 1200RPM spendiert. Also gerade bestellt.


----------



## Chris (14. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Einen i7-920, Asus P6T, OCZ 6 GB Kit. Und noch einen passenden Cooler.




OT:darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Chris schrieb:


> OT:darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast



Für das gesamte Paket ~ 790,- Euro.


----------



## push@max (14. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab gerade meine Winterreifen geliefert bekommen, die diesjährigen ADAC Testsieger in der Größe 175/65 Vredestein Snowtrac 3 mit Felgen.


----------



## Janny (14. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

5,10 x 4,00 m Teppichboden, und ne übergangsschiene


----------



## McZonk (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Karten für Afrika!Afrika! im Februar in der Porsche-Arena Stgtt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Ati Radeon HD4870. 
Endlich kann meine GTS in den Ruhestand, solange hat noch keine Graka bei mir gehalten


----------



## maaaaatze (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Karten für Afrika!Afrika! im Februar in der Porsche-Arena Stgtt.



Was isn das Chris? Sagt mir jetzt mal garnix


----------



## McZonk (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

AFRIKA! AFRIKA! - Das magische Zirkusereignis vom Kontinent des Staunens.::AfroPort.


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir den neuen 24 Twentyfour mit Kiefer Sutherland zugelegt, der neue Kupferkühler von Thermalright True Cooper (1,9kg) bei PC-Cooling bestellt kommt nächste Woche und werde mir das Samsung Omnia holen, da es 1000mal besser ist als das i-phone von Apple. Habe das auch schon lange vor zu kaufen aber Weihnachten ist es dann soweit


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

EKL Alpenföhn Groß Glockner storniert und dafür Coolermaster V8 bestellt.

Also wenn man schon für seine Freunde Sachen bestellt, dann sollten die sich auch von vorn herein auf etwas festlegen...


----------



## rancer (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

War grad in Stuttgart auf der Messe und hab mir folgendes gekauft: 

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighting (5€)

Atari "5Mega-Games" (eigentlich nur weil Fahrenheit dabei ist (3€)

und Frontlines: Fuel of War (9€)

sonst bei K+M noch ne Artic Cooling Silver 5

Eignetlich hab ich bei den Spielen ziemliche Schnäppchen gemacht, oder??


----------



## k-b (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die Spiele an sich sind halt net so der Brüller, der Preis ist aber ok


----------



## jaytech (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

500 GB Samsung Platte
2 GB Corsair XMS2 800MHz
Windows Home Premium Vista 64


----------



## rancer (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja klar snd die net grad die Hyper-Games, aber Fahrenheit ist immernoch eines der besten Adventures von heutiger Zeit ausgesehen (meiner Meinung nach, Monkey Island ist für mich halt einfach zu alt)
Und Frontlines ist gar nicht mal so schlecht

@ jaytech Warst du auch in Stuttgart auf der Hobby und Elektronik-messe?? Da gabs nämlich den Arbeitsspeicher heute sehr günstig im Angebot bei K+M....


----------



## Uziflator (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir jetz ne Sony Cybershot W115 gegönnt.


----------



## aXwin (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Letzte nacht ne Spinpoint F1 1TB bestellt (Midnightshopping@Mindfactory)

Und vorhin im Baumarkt 36 Trennscheiben fürn Dremel und ne Plexiglasscheibe für mein TF2 Casemod


----------



## jaytech (16. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



rancer schrieb:


> @ jaytech Warst du auch in Stuttgart auf der Hobby und Elektronik-messe?? Da gabs nämlich den Arbeitsspeicher heute sehr günstig im Angebot bei K+M....



Ne war ich nicht aber für 33,irgendwas € waren die bei hardwareversand.de auch recht günstig und 4 GB passen ja dann zu nem 64 Bit OS...


----------



## der_yappi (16. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



rancer schrieb:


> War grad in Stuttgart auf der Messe und hab mir folgendes gekauft:
> 
> Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighting (5€)
> 
> ...



Ich war auch in Stuttgart.
Bei mir sind es:

- 4 x Revoltec SATA Kabel UV aktiv / schwarz
- 1 x WD Festplatte 640GB SATA / 16MB Cache
- 1 x Hauppauge Win TV Nova T-Lite (USB DVB-T Stick)
- 1 x USB Blende (2xUSB)
- 5 x Tinte für meinen Epson-Drucker (3 Grundfarbe + 2 schwarz)
- 1 x Bioshock (uncut)


----------



## Mojo (16. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir nen Corsair Flash Voyager 4 GB gekauft im zusammenhang mit einem Miniabo einer Zeitschrift für 10€


----------



## k-b (16. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir das hier gegönnt: Amazon.de: Pragmatic Version Control Using Git: Travis Swicegood: Englische Bücher

Als Beta-pdf über Pragprog


----------



## [THM]Zany (16. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir einen ASUS VW222U (TFT) mit einer ASUS EN260GTX gegönnt und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Kauf


----------



## Overlocked (16. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein neues Stereosystem...
Canton GLE 490 Stereo + Onkyo A-9155 + DX-7355

Nicht das beste, aber ein bombastischer Sound unter 1000€ garantiert


----------



## BMW M-Power (16. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir grade das --> CLUB3D ATI Radeon HD4850 - originalverpackt + Rechnung bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 16.11.08 19:27:17 MEZ)

bei ebay ersteigert.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Overlocked (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wurde aber auch mal Zeit, dass deine 7800GTX in Rente geht.


----------



## BMW M-Power (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da sagste was  
Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Lee (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Noch nicht gekauft, aber in 3 Stunden werde ich mir eine neue Festplatte besorgen, da meine im sterben liegt...


----------



## Overlocked (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die wie vielte war das: Die 5.? Ich weiß nicht, was du mit deinen Platten anstellst, aber meine läuft mittlerweile seid 1,5 Jahren stabil...


----------



## CentaX (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Autsch, mensch Lee... xD
Du hast da echt nochn unglücklicheres Händchen als ich^^
So, nicht gekauft - aber angekommen:
Die Schale für die G9. Die mir ohne Kosten von Logitech zugesendet wurde. Ohne, dass mir jemand gesagt hat, dass sie die Seriennummer brauchen.
Ich nenn das einfach *UNGLAUBLICH!!!!* Da kriege ich ja fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich Weihnachten eh hoffentlich ne Kone kriege... :/
Jetzt ist auch endgültig bestätigt, dass es von der Schale 2 Versionen gibt... Bei meiner alten war der ''G9'' Schriftzug so weiß-silber und RAU, also mit punkten dahinter... bei der neuen ist alles Glatt. Naja, sah jetzt aber auch etwas doof aus - das G9 stand da nicht mehr, aber diese Punkte schon...
Naja, bin ja mal gespannt, ob das mit der Kone was wird  Die Schale sollte nämlich wie neu aussehen, wenn ich die G9 dann verkaufe... Bin ja nicht doof, das macht bestimmt einiges aus^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was hast du gemacht, während die G9 in der Reparatur war? Hast du da eine alte Kugelmaus benutzt?


----------



## Kadauz (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heros of Might and Magic 5 aus der Software Pyramide für 10€. Sehr geiles Spiel, ist jeden cent wert. Genau das richtige Spiel für dunkle Winterabende.^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Die wie vielte war das: Die 5.? Ich weiß nicht, was du mit deinen Platten anstellst, aber meine läuft mittlerweile seid 1,5 Jahren stabil...


Man sollte seine HDDs eben nicht in die Waschmaschine stecken... 
Sry aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Overlocked (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Immer irgendwo rumschupsen, die armen Daten...


----------



## Lee (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hmm, vielleicht war es doch nicht die HDD, die rumgesponne hat. Vllt war es auch der Controller, der ein Sata ODD nicht vertragen hat. Jedenfalls nach meinem 36ten Freeze heute habe ich einfach mal das Sata Kabel vom Brenner abgesteckt und schwups, es ging wieder alles. Ich werde die Sache mal beobachten...


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Technisat SkyStar HD2


----------



## CentaX (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Was hast du gemacht, während die G9 in der Reparatur war? Hast du da eine alte Kugelmaus benutzt?



Hmmm... lass mich mal überlegen... NEIN 
Also, die Schale war nicht wirklich kaputt. Aber an 3 Stellen fings jetzt an, dass sich die Beschichtung ablöst... Da ich Weihnachten die Kone wollte, sollte die G9 auf egay schon noch was bringen^^
So eine neue Schale dürfte den Wert schon steigern...
Atm hab ich wieder die alte drauf und die neue liegt davor, damit die sich nicht abnutzt...  Dann kann ich wirklich schöne Satzspielerchen in der egay auktion machen... ''G9 mit einer Schale (kaum benutzt worden!)'' usw. ^^
BTW: Bei der G9 sind 2 Schalen dabei UND bei uns liegt noch ne Microsoft lasermaus (kabellos  ) aufm Dachboden 
Wobei... ne Kugelmaus liegt 50cm neben mir... :X Die hab ich immer am uralt- Laptop dran, der 1x in 3 Monaten angemacht wird... weils die einzige mit PS/2 ist^^ Die USB- Anschlüsse sind ... am Anus 
WEIL DER TREIBER UNTER WIN98 NICHT UNTERSTÜTZT WIRD


----------



## Biosman (17. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei Caseking!....

Bestellte Artikel:

1 x 120mm Xilence Pro Fan XPF 120L - blue light = 5,90 EUR

4 x XILENCE Rubber Screws - short = 3,96 EUR

1 x Scythe KM01-BK Kaze Master 5,25 Zoll - schwarz = 36,90 EUR

1 x Arctic Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g = 6,90 EUR

2 x Xilence Rubber HDD-Schrauben = 5,80 EUR


Musste mal wieder mein Kaufrausch erfüllen *fg* ausserdem bissi basteln tut mir immer gut


----------



## k-b (18. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Your Amazon.com order has shipped 
Amazon.com items (Sold by Amazon.com, LLC):

  1         Where the Buffalo Roam    $6.99               1    $6.99

  1  Buy the Ticket, Take the R...    $9.99               1    $9.99

  1  Gonzo: The Life and Work o...   $18.99               1   $18.99


----------



## Lebun Lexad (18. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine Schachtel Cabinet würzig


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute Nachmittag Dead Space


----------



## marduk (18. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

P5Q Pro,
4GB DDR-1066 Corsair Dominator


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das neue Dido, Rosenstolz Album und ein SE C902 Bond Edition


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

am montag ein 4Port USB-Hub, Ein Klinke auf Chinch Kabel 5m und Philips Kopfhörer für meinen iPod, das ganze hat mich ~26€ gekostet
und ich hoffe das ich demnächst eine G15 und eine MX 518 bestellen kann

Edit:das blau leuchtende ist der Hub


----------



## Mosla (19. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gainward 4870 Golden Sample 1024 MB


----------



## der_yappi (19. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Romane / Krimis (leider stinkt das Papier derart, dass ich noch nicht mit lesen anfangen konnte)

Das neue Album von Nickelback "Dark Horse" 

Coax Kabel für meine Antenne -> DVB-T Stick

en gutes Essen bei einem 1A Thai-Restaurant


----------



## exa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gegen das stinken von büchern soll das mehrtägige lagern in der tiefkühltruhe helfen...


----------



## n0b0dY (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gta4 vorbestellt


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

neue tüv-plaketten für mein auto


----------



## k-b (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich finde den Geruch von neuen Büchern total geil.

BTW: Mein Guitar Hero wurde verschickt .. WHEEEEEEE


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich finde den Geruch von neuen Büchern total geil.




lol,ich auch


----------



## Fransen (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Scythe Musashi.
->ich habe mich dann doch gegen die Kombination AC S1. und 2x NB XL1 entschieden...


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die CB Spiele,darf ich das hier rein schreiben

Mich nervt,dass die immer wenn die hohe Hardware Anforderungen haben,das Spiel abwerten


----------



## simons700 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1    Core2 Duo E8400+Tray 2x3,00Ghz 6MB 1333            E0
                                                142.90
      1    Wärmeleitpaste Arctic SilverV 5  3,5 gr. Spritze
                                                2.91
      1    SATAII  750GB Samsung F1      HD753LJ      32MB 7200 U/MIN
                                                67.88
      1    PCIe  896MB GTX 260 Gainward Limited Edition
                                                248.90

aufrüsten


----------



## CeresPK (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich finde den Geruch von neuen Büchern total geil.


 Ich ebenso.

btt bei mir ist heute dieses Gerät angekommen um meinen alten Mach3 endlich in rente zu schicken.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> ...
> BTW: Mein Guitar Hero wurde verschickt .. WHEEEEEEE


Für PC, wenn ja und auch noch 4, dann
GH3 ist ja schon sau geil


----------



## Fabian (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das Headset Creative Fatality
Hammer geil das ding


----------



## der_yappi (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



exa schrieb:


> gegen das stinken von büchern soll das mehrtägige lagern in der tiefkühltruhe helfen...



Muss ich mal probieren. THX für den Tipp.

Heute gekauft:
- CoD 5 World at War
- Paragon Partition Manager 9


Und endlich, nach 3 Monaten, den Mitarbeiterausweis von meiner Firma


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Und endlich, nach 3 Monaten, den Mitarbeiterausweis von meiner Firma


 
Den musstest du kaufen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*im Laden gekauft:*


 Jever Pilsener
 Jever Fun (alkoholfrei)
 
*Heute angekommen:*


 Thermaltake Xray 5,25"-Getränkehalter mit Zigarettenanzünder
 
*Gestern bei K&M bestellt:*


 8x  3m Patchkabel Cat.6 SSTP/PIMF 250MHz schwarz zu 1.77 Euro = 14.16 Euro
 1x  Raptor Sliders Teflon Edition zu 4.16 Euro = 4.16 Euro
 1x  Raptor Glide Spray zu 7.57 Euro = 7.57 Euro
 1x  D-Link DGS-1008D 8-Port Gigabit Desktop Switch zu 41.50 Euro = 41.50 Euro


----------



## push@max (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab gerade auf der Heimatfahrt nochmal nachgetankt...für 1.16€ hab ich für 18,14€ Super reinbekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade auf der Heimatfahrt nochmal nachgetankt...für 1.16€ hab ich für 18,14€ Super reinbekommen.


 
Bei mir im Dorf kostet es gerade 1,14€


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Thermaltake Xray 5,25"-Getränkehalter mit Zigarettenanzünder




 Klingt interessant, wo gibts denn so was zu kaufen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gibts eigentlich einen Eiswürfelspender für ein 5,25 Zoll Laufwerksschacht?


----------



## jaytech (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab heute für *1,12 €* getankt...das hab ich das letzte mal vor.....ach ich weiß nicht so genau...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> [/list]
> Klingt interessant, wo gibts denn so was zu kaufen?


Hier:
Thermaltake Xray 5.25" Getränkehalter, Multifunktionspanel (A2021) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
CosH Computersysteme - Der Online-Shop für Overclocking, Modding, Wasserkühlung und Netzwerk




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen Eiswürfelspender für ein 5,25 Zoll Laufwerksschacht?


Glaube nicht, aber du kannst dir ja Dice aus dem Pot holen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, aber du kannst dir ja Dice aus dem Pot holen.


 
Gibts eigentlich einen Dice Pot, in dem meine Whiskyflaschen reinpassen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Du kannst dir einen ganzen Raum mit Dice füllen und da deine Whiskyfässer lagern. Oder du füllst Dice in eine Box, wo du deine Flaschen rein tust.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Hier:
> Thermaltake Xray 5.25" Getränkehalter, Multifunktionspanel (A2021) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> CosH Computersysteme - Der Online-Shop für Overclocking, Modding, Wasserkühlung und Netzwerk


Geile Sache.
Mich stört nur der Zigarettenanzünder, da bekomm ich meine Fronttür nicht mehr zu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen Dice Pot, in dem meine Whiskyflaschen reinpassen?


 
Ich will aber beim Zocken saufen. 



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Geile Sache.
> Mich stört nur der Zigarettenanzünder, da bekomm ich meine Fronttür nicht mehr zu.


 
Dann schmeiß das Gehäuse weg und hol dir eins ohne Fronttür.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Geile Sache.
> Mich stört nur der Zigarettenanzünder, da bekomm ich meine Fronttür nicht mehr zu.


Du kannst ihn ja rausnehmen, dann hast du immer noch eine 12V-Steckdose. Ich als Nichtraucher kann ihn auch nur als Stromquelle gebrauchen.


----------



## k-b (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Für PC, wenn ja und auch noch 4, dann
> GH3 ist ja schon sau geil


Nee .. für ps3 natürlich. Guitar Hero kommt im Wohnzimmer mit ner richtigen Gitarre 100 mal besser als am PC. Hab schon beides gespielt


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann schmeiß das Gehäuse weg und hol dir eins ohne Fronttür.


Gute Idee, ich schmeiß mein Gehäuse wegen einem Zigarettenanzünder weg. 
Ich könnte ja auch einfach das Teil vorne abnehmen, dann geht die Tür wieder zu, wenn ich zocke steht die eh immer offen.



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Du kannst ihn ja rausnehmen, dann hast du immer noch eine 12V-Steckdose. Ich als Nichtraucher kann ihn auch nur als Stromquelle gebrauchen.


Ja als Nichtraucher...


----------



## der_yappi (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den musstest du kaufen?



Zum Glück nicht.
Nur Terror schieben bis die ganzen Stellen ihren Arsch hochbekommen haben.

Ich arbeite in Karlsruhe und das Personalmanagement ist in Leipzig.

Wahrscheinlich lags am Dialekt 

Aber ich konnte ihn abholen -> also hab ichs heute mit reingenommen.
Ein großes persönliches Ereigniss


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Du kannst ihn ja rausnehmen, dann hast du immer noch eine 12V-Steckdose. Ich als Nichtraucher kann ihn auch nur als Stromquelle gebrauchen.


 
Wozu brauchst du denn am Computer eine 12 Volt Steckdose?
Schließt du da ein Autoradio an? 
Oder hast du einen Campingkühlschrank am Laufen. 



k-b schrieb:


> Nee .. für ps3 natürlich. Guitar Hero kommt im Wohnzimmer mit ner richtigen Gitarre 100 mal besser als am PC. Hab schon beides gespielt


 
Du als Jimi Hendrix Verschnitt?
Gole Sache, du hast nicht zufällig davon ein Videomitschnitt?
Aber du singst doch nicht auch noch, oder?



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, ich schmeiß mein Gehäuse wegen einem Zigarettenanzünder weg.
> Ich könnte ja auch einfach das Teil vorne abnehmen, dann geht die Tür wieder zu, wenn ich zocke steht die eh immer offen.


 
Es gibt Leute, die ihren Quad Core entsorgen und sich ein Core i7 zulegen, damit sie im 3D Mark 06 100 Punkte mehr haben.


----------



## BMW M-Power (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du denn am Computer eine 12 Volt Steckdose?
> Oder hast du einen Campingkühlschrank am Laufen.




Du hast es selber erwähnt, so ein teil wäre auch gut für dich, da kannste dann einen campingkühlschrank anschliessen, und da drin dann dein whiskey kühlen 

Also kannst du deinen kalten Whiskey auch beim Zocken geniessen 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Du hast es selber erwähnt, so ein teil wäre auch gut für dich, da kannste dann einen campingkühlschrank anschliessen, und da drin dann dein whiskey kühlen
> 
> Also kannst du deinen kalten Whiskey auch beim Zocken geniessen
> 
> ...


 
Ein Campingkühlschrank hat keine Leistung. Wie auch, bei nur 12 Volt.
Ich brauche einen Kühlschrank mit Starkstrom.


----------



## jaytech (21. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Campingkühlschrank hat keine Leistung. Wie auch, bei nur 12 Volt.
> Ich brauche einen Kühlschrank mit Starkstrom.



Nimm doch gleich nen Kühlhaus (Kühlzimmer)...


----------



## k-b (21. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab schon Guitar Hero 3 auf Profi fast durch Quantum 
Un d singen tu ich net, hab mir nur das SPiel bestellt ohne Mikro und ohne Schlagzeug. Zwei Gitarren habe ich ja schon


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

echte Guitar bringt mehr fun


----------



## Fabian (21. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Creative x-fi Musik


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Hab schon Guitar Hero 3 auf Profi fast durch Quantum
> Un d singen tu ich net, hab mir nur das SPiel bestellt ohne Mikro und ohne Schlagzeug. Zwei Gitarren habe ich ja schon


 
Du machst nur Gitarre ohne Begleitung?
Klingt jetzt nicht so dolle oder muss ich mir das anders vorstellen?


----------



## simons700 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

da ihr grade von nem 12V anschluss am PC redet 
ich hab vor n paar jahren mal einen Nissan 350Z mit eingebautem PC gesehen.
Sowas hab ich hier noch garnich gefunden...
quantie hast du n auto?^^ 


Das mal n geiles Casemod


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Es gibt Leute, die sich eine Playstation ins Auto bauen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



simons700 schrieb:


> quantie hast du n auto?^^


Ja Quanti hat einen Opel Astra OPC mit 310 PS, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die sich eine Playstation ins Auto bauen.


Es gibt auch Leute, die sich eine Playstation ins Moped bauen. *hust*


----------



## simons700 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die sich eine Playstation ins Auto bauen.



ja sowas gibts ja öffter aber nen PC findet man selten


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich brauche einen Kühlschrank im Auto.


----------



## Menthe (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für deinen Whisky was


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Für deinen Whisky was


 
Verdammt, da hat mich einer ertappt.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Verdammt, da hat mich einer ertappt.


Pass lieber auf die Cops auf.
Wenn die dich erwischen kanns ganz schnell teuer enden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Pass lieber auf die Cops auf.
> Wenn die dich erwischen kanns ganz schnell teuer enden.


 
Genau, die klauen mir den gesamten Vorrat.


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir jetz ne Sony W115 bestellt nächstes Jahr kommt da ne vernünftige Spiegelreflex.


@quantenslipstream Was ist eigentlich deine lieblings Marke (Whisky)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream Was ist eigentlich deine lieblings Marke (Whisky)?


 
Derzeit diese hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

boar bin ich kaputt, bin erstmal schlafen, Gute Nacht Jungs  und nicht zuviel Saufen quanti


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Janny schrieb:


> boar bin ich kaputt, bin erstmal schlafen, Gute Nacht Jungs  und nicht zuviel Saufen quanti


 
Ich habe nur noch ein Fass, das muss das ganze Wochenende noch reichen. 
Ansonsten muss ich den billigen Kram aus'm Supermarkt kaufen.


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Oh nich weinen.Musste wohl oder übel mit leben!Dir müsste man ne LKW Ladung Whisky schenken!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Oh nich weinen.Musste wohl oder übel mit leben!Dir müsste man ne LKW Ladung Whisky schenken!!


 
Ich spare schon für eine eigene Destillation in den Schottischen Highlands.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

tiefgefrohrenen fisch fürn mittagstisch morgen


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich spare schon für eine eigene Destillation in den Schottischen Highlands.



da empfehl ich dir coal ila 18 jahre alt ca. 55€ 
http://www.nordostwein.de/product_info.php?products_id=121159099 

excellent, oder nen glenrothes wenn davon nen 16-18 jahre alten auch ca. 60€ Glenrothes 

prost


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hmm, Whisky schmeckt erst richtig gut, wenn er mindestens 25 Jahre alt ist. Ab 30 Jahre wird es ein Erlebnis.
Alles nach 40 Jahre ist göttlich.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

naja, dann kost das aber schon mal mehr.......als meine "hausmarke" coal ila. aber son zeugs seuft man ja auch nicht an nem abend runter. 
eher gemühtlich ne gute schallplatte dazu und der abend ist perfekt. gibts da nen tipp für son älteren whiskey?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für eine gute Flasche Whisky bin ich immer breit so um die 300€ oder mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## theLamer (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen E8500


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



theLamer schrieb:


> nen E8500


 
Für was?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für was?



Zum benchen, bzw. HWbot Punkte holen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Zum benchen, bzw. HWbot Punkte holen


 
Und wieso dann nicht gleich den E8600?

Oder den E8800?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso dann nicht gleich den E8600?
> 
> Oder den E8800?



Ich denke mal weil man mit dem E8600 sogut wie keine Punkte mehr holt. 
Den E8800 kenne ich nichtmal


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mal die bebilderte Version:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fehlt aber noch so einiges was schon bestellt wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal die bebilderte Version:
> 
> 
> Da fehlt aber noch so einiges was schon bestellt wurde.


 
Hmm, das nimmt ja konkrete Formen an.
Wann gehts denn mit dem Basteln los?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Den E8800 kenne ich nichtmal


Da bist du nicht der einzige...


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, das nimmt ja konkrete Formen an.
> Wann gehts denn mit dem Basteln los?


Ich warte noch auf eine Lieferung von BestsellerComputer mit CPU, Mobo und BluRay-LW.

Gebastelt wird wahrscheinlich kommenden Freitag da ich schon wieder auf einen Zivi-Lehrgang muss...

P.S.: Falls jemand die HDD vermisst: Die sitzt schon astrein entkoppelt im Gehäuse. Bei der Befestigung hat Antec wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet .


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der einzige...


 
Ich habe meine eigene CPU Produktionsstätte und baue den E8800 in Eigenregie. 

Aber demnächst werde ich umsteigen und einen Deneb 980 Extreme Black Edition machen. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf eine Lieferung von BestsellerComputer mit CPU, Mobo und BluRay-LW.
> 
> Gebastelt wird wahrscheinlich kommenden Freitag da ich schon wieder auf einen Zivi-Lehrgang muss...
> 
> P.S.: Falls jemand die HDD vermisst: Die sitzt schon astrein entkoppelt im Gehäuse. Bei der Befestigung hat Antec wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet .


 
Du machst doch leckere Bilder und einen guten Text?


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du machst doch leckere Bilder und einen guten Text?



Hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor.
1.Kann ich nicht wirklich gut Fotografieren und
2.Scheitert das Format "Tagebuch" bei mir schon daran dass ich grundsätzlich alles am Stück zusammen setze.

Aber vielleicht überleg ich es mir auch noch ein mal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht überleg ich es mir auch noch ein mal.


 
OK, das musst du selbst wissen. 
Niemand drängt dich ja. 

Bilder, Bilder, Bilder, Texte, mach ein Tagebuch, jaaaa ein Tagebuch.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du machst doch leckere Bilder


Darunter verstehich jetzt Bilder mit Keksen drauf.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Darunter verstehich jetzt Bilder mit Keksen drauf.


Und ich verstehe darunter Bilder mit Bier, vorzugsweise Jever oder Flens.


----------



## Janny (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Dr.Oetker Culinaria Turkisch Style


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe gerade mein Abendessen bestellt.


----------



## Menthe (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was gibts den?? Pizza und ne Flasche Whisky


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Was gibts den?? Pizza und ne Flasche Whisky


 
Die Flasche Whisky brauch ich mir nicht bestellen. 

Nee, feines Steak aus Argentinien, dazu Bratkartoffeln, eine tolle Soße und etwas Salat.
Hmm, kommt von meinem derzeitigen Lieblingsrestaurant.
Das Teil schmeckt vielleicht und die Portion ist sehr ausführlich.


----------



## Menthe (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Klingt ja lecker, ich ess jetzt Spaghetti Bolognese.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die neue PCGH. Keine Ahnung welche das ist - die mit Far Cry 2 halt. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Riezonator (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

bei mir war heute große shopping tour da mich mein Papa mal wieder besucht hat  und der zahlt ja dann auch immer "freiwillig" 

Eine Jeans und ein Tshirt von New Yorker
und das neue Live album von Linkin Park 

und es ist der hammer (nochmal  )


----------



## Menthe (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist das Linkin Park Album n komplett neues oder ein Best Off?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Die neue PCGH. Keine Ahnung welche das ist - die mit Far Cry 2 halt.


Ich kaufe PCGH immer am ersten Mittwoch im Monat.


----------



## buzty (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@aequitas: ist glaub ich hauptsächlich von minutes to midnight aber halt live, ne dvd ist auch dabei oder?

@topic: vor kurzem das ms comfort keyboard 2000 und morgen evtl n paar schuhe


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



> Ich kaufe PCGH immer am ersten Mittwoch im Monat.


Habse mittlerweile im ABO, jaah früher kriegen ich tun.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für eine gute Flasche Whisky bin ich immer breit so um die 300€ oder mehr zu bezahlen.



ok!! wär mir schon zu teuer. bis 100€ ok. dann würd ich mir schon überlegen. aber ich kauf ja nie mehr als ne flasche im jahr. das reicht mir!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> aber ich kauf ja nie mehr als ne flasche im jahr. das reicht mir!


Das ist Quantis Frühstück


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

jetz überteibst du aber.Is doch eher eine am Tag.


----------



## Riezonator (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Ist das Linkin Park Album n komplett neues oder ein Best Off?



das ist ein Live album Mit DVD


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> jetz überteibst du aber.Is doch eher eine am Tag.


 
Ich brauche mindestens eine, um überhaupt aus dem Bett zu kommen.
Danach noch mal eine, weil ich dann meine Frau nackt gesehen habe und später noch eine, um das Auto fahren zu können.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> um das Auto fahren zu können.


Ich brauch erst mal ne Flasche Rum bevor ich überhaupt mal den Zündschlüssel vom Moped ins Schloss bekomme. 
Fahren geht dann aber immer noch nicht, dafür muss ich mir noch ne Flasche reinkippen.


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Rumdas bekommst du runter?Ich nämlich nich


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Rumdas bekommst du runter?Ich nämlich nich


Klar, da wird einem so richtig schön warm. 

Aber ich glaub wir sollten mal den Fred wechseln....


----------



## Tecqu (23. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

NfS Undercover


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Das ist Quantis Frühstück



ich trink den fast nur im herbst winter, wenns draußen kalt u ungemütlich ist. das langt. 
im sommer schmeckt mir das nicht. trink eh nur pur. nich on the rocks oder so. das versaut nur den whiskey, bzw macht den dünn.................


----------



## y33H@ (23. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Left 4 Dead Uncut 

cYa


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Left 4 Dead Uncut
> 
> cYa


 
Ist das Teil schon raus? *neidisch sein*
Oder .... *hust hust*


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Left 4 Dead Uncut
> 
> cYa


Meins sollte eigentlich schon Donnerstag kommen, ich warte aber immer noch. 

BtT:

Ich hab im neuen MediMaxx Prospekt einen 23" TFT von Fujitsu Siemens (1920x1080) für 199€ gesehen. (PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de)

Meine Eltern beschweren sich ja immer über ihren alten 17" CRT, der nur 1024x768 mitmacht ().


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Meine Eltern beschweren sich ja immer über ihren alten 17" CRT, der nur 1024x768 mitmacht ().


Meine Geschwister haben einen 19"-CRT, der 1600 x 1200 kann. 
Mehr findet ihr hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-euch-gerade-total-thread-120.html#post344107 Es passt in den Thread besser rein als hier.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

pfff...... auf dem mobo den fw- mit dem usb-stecker vertauscht.... und anschließend den usb-stick gegrillt.  sowas dappisches...  ...war auch noch der gute von corsair (traveller gt) - zum glück wars nicht der 32gb-stick aus dem auto.


----------



## SilentKilla (23. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade bestellt:

Teufel Motiv 2 in schwarz


----------



## Lee (23. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Berichte dann bitte mal und vergleiche mit deinem Concept C. Ich liebäugle nämlich auch schon recht lange mit dem Teil


----------



## SilentKilla (23. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Berichte dann bitte mal und vergleiche mit deinem Concept C. Ich liebäugle nämlich auch schon recht lange mit dem Teil



Mkay


----------



## Lee (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Dangöö


----------



## gettohomie (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein Thermaltake V1 von Ebay für billige 19,50€ + 3€ versand


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So ich war vorhin mit meiner Mum mal schnell im MediMaxx und da haben wir den Fujitsu Siemens Amilo SL3230T gekauft.
Für 199€ finde ich das ein richtig gutes Schnäppchen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Crysis Warhead, Far Cry 2 und Need for Speed Udercover.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

War n Scherz


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> War n Scherz


 
Immer diese Witzbolde. 

Ich muss mir dringend mal wieder eine Buddel Kehlenkratzer kaufen.


----------



## G.Skill (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir "grade" (-.-)* die Razer Diamondback 3G und das OCZ Behemouth Mauspad geowned 

* : per Vorkasse am 11.11 bestellt,und ich warte immernoch -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



G.Skill schrieb:


> * : per Vorkasse am 11.11 bestellt,und ich warte immernoch -.-


 
Das ist schon mal übel, 'ne Mail geschrieben, wo der Kram bleibt?


----------



## buzty (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gestern: 
schuhe und einen gürtel
morgen oder übermorgen wird noch bestellt:
hd4670, groß clockner, 2 xigis, xbox 360 gamepad, sata-kabel und ein netzwerkkabel

ich glaub das sollte erstmal reichen...


----------



## Fransen (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Musashi wurde heute lossgeschickt.


----------



## maaaaatze (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein DHL Paket nach Norwegen für 30 Euro....


----------



## KrickKrack (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

6 Bio Eier und ein Pfund Brot


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nachdem ich gestern die Pleite mit dem Türkischen Restaurant erlebt habe, gibts heute wieder klassisch Griechisch.
Gerade bestellt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Warum nicht klassisch schottisch? Ein guter Tropfen aus den Highlands gehört doch dazu.


----------



## G.Skill (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal übel, 'ne Mail geschrieben, wo der Kram bleibt?


Wenn das im Laufe der Woche nicht ankommt,werd ich dort mal durchklingeln. Allerdings hab ich grade gesehen,das die Sachen erst in 2-5 Tagen lieferbar sind,das zwar auch schon ne Woche oder so,aber mal sehen was sich ergibt.


----------



## k-b (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe schonmal ein Paket nach Taiwan geschickt, 2 Stück sogar. Eins für 82 Euro und eines für 41 Euro^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Habe schonmal ein Paket nach Taiwan geschickt, 2 Stück sogar. Eins für 82 Euro und eines für 41 Euro^^


 
Du brauchst deine defekten Mainboards nicht gleich nach Taiwan schicken, der örtliche Händler reicht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@quantenslipstream
Du schickst wohl deine leeren Whiskyfässer nach Schottland, damit du Pfand zurück kriegst.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du brauchst deine defekten Mainboards nicht gleich nach Taiwan schicken, der örtliche Händler reicht.


Und das sagst du jetzt erst?!


----------



## SlimShady99 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen Harley Benton E-Bass + 110 Watt Verstärker (die NAchbarn freuen sich schon xD ). inklusive Plektren, Gurt etc. ~300€uronen - Ich finds geil seine Weihnachtsgeschenke selber im Internet zu bestellen


----------



## G.Skill (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wieso immer ich?
Hab grade mal beim Shop angerufen,wegen Bestellung etc. und was erfahre ich? Haben die Insolvenz angemeldet -.-
Naja,die nette Dame am Telefon meinte jedenfalls,ich würde meine Ware in den nächsten Tagen erhalten...
Dass kann ja noch lustig werden..


----------



## CentaX (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hmm... ich hoffe ja, dass ich zu Weihnachten die Roccat Kone + den Zen X-Fi mit 8gb kriege...
Meine Eltern müssen langsam aber auch lernen, im inet zu bestellen^^


----------



## SlimShady99 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hmm wenn´s um meinen Kram geht, isses mir sowie so lieber, dass ich die Bestellung selber mache...


----------



## CentaX (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Tja. Meinen Eltern aber nicht^^
Sie wollen mir ja unbedingt was *in die Hand drücken können* und nicht nur Geld etc. ...
Naja, ich hab überall Amazon- Links dazugeschrieben (Hyperlinks ftw... wenn die Eltern sie dann auch entdecken^^), vor ein paar Tagen kam auch ein gaaaaanz flaches amazon paket an, in das hätte der Player nichtmal OHNE verpackung gepasst.
Dann ist gestern der Preis für den Zen X-Fi um 10€ nach oben gegangen... -__-
Naja, ich bin echt gespannt, was ich bekomme ... 
Ich erinner mich noch an meinen letzten Geburtstag... da hab ich mir ne G15 und ne vernünftige Maus gewünscht... Was hab ich bekommen? Das vermutlich BILLIGSTE microsoft- set, KABELLOS... Die Tasta war *ergonimisch geformt* (die Tasten in der Mitte waren größer *kotz*) ... die Maus war aber gar nicht so schlecht.
Nach 10 Tagen hab ich gesehen, dass es beim PCGH- 2- Jahresabo ne G15 gibt... also LOSGEMOTZT und die Microsoft- ka**e ging zurück und ich hatte meine geliebte blaue G15  
Die Maus haben wir uns dann nochmal extra gekauft... die war gar nicht sooo schlecht... Seit ca. 1 Jahr hab ich aber schon ne G9, die ist doch deutlich besser


----------



## AttAx (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gestern ein acer notebook mit 18,4" Bildschirm gekauft. Hammer Geil


----------



## buzty (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wenn ich mal selbst zitieren darf:


buzty schrieb:


> morgen oder übermorgen wird noch bestellt:
> hd4670, groß clockner, 2 xigis, xbox 360 gamepad, sata-kabel und ein netzwerkkabel
> ich glaub das sollte erstmal reichen...



also, gestern abend bestellt, und zwar: graka, kühler, kabelkrams geblieben wie geplant, bei den lüftern aber auf alpenföhns umgesattelt und beim gamepad auf ein saitek  p3200


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gekauft nicht, aber angekommen:
*MSI K9A2GM-FIH RS780G
LG Electronics (R) GGC-H20L schwarz*
(G512P MSI (R) HD4350 512MB passiv DVI/TV) geht direkt an nen Bekannten
*AMD Athlon64 X2 4850e 2x2.5GHz TRAY*


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aha, dein Rechner nimmt Formen an.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Er bootet gerade ins frische Vista...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Dann hast du aber flott gebastelt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

In 1 1/2 Stunden war alles drin, allerdings fehlt die TV-Karte noch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In 1 1/2 Stunden war alles drin, allerdings fehlt die TV-Karte noch.


 
Wann wird die kommen?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wann wird die kommen?


Bestimmt dann, wenn mal wieder keiner daheim ist.
So ist es zumindest bei mir meistens...


----------



## Blinded (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

also
ich habe mir gerade
ASUS STRIKER II FORMULA,
OCZ 4GB 1066MHz,
Q9550,
........................(pc teile ca. 1200euro)
gekauft und
jetzt gönne ich mir noch ne iphone


----------



## maaaaatze (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was für ne TV Karte soll reinkommen Olstyle? Aber ansonsten nettes ding.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Blinded schrieb:


> also
> ich habe mir gerade
> ASUS STRIKER II FORMULA,
> OCZ 4GB 1066MHz,
> ...


 
Für den Preis hättest du dir auch ein Core i7 kaufen können.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Was für ne TV Karte soll reinkommen Olstyle? Aber ansonsten nettes ding.


TechniSat SkyStar HD 2.


Was die Lieferung an geht: Heute hat der DHL-Typ das Zeug in der Papiertonne abgeladen, da muss ich eh noch mal mit seinen Chefs sprechen .


----------



## gettohomie (25. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was die Lieferung an geht: Heute hat der DHL-Typ das Zeug in der Papiertonne abgeladen, da muss ich eh noch mal mit seinen Chefs sprechen .



??????

hatte mir vor einen monat ein BLUE-RAY Laufwerk + Film gekauft für rund 120 €


----------



## k-b (26. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das Heißt Blu-ray


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was die Lieferung an geht: Heute hat der DHL-Typ das Zeug in der Papiertonne abgeladen, da muss ich eh noch mal mit seinen Chefs sprechen .


Was er hat das Paket in die Mülltonne gehauen?! 
Oha...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern angekommen:

8 Port Gigabit-Switch (D-Link DGS-1008D)
8 LAN-Kabel (Cat.6)
Mausglides
Gleitspray für Mauspads


----------



## Uziflator (26. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

NFS:Most Wanted
 Hatte ich schon mal hat mir aber einer geklaut.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Gestern angekommen:
> 
> 8 Port Gigabit-Switch (D-Link DGS-1008D)
> 8 LAN-Kabel (Cat.6)
> ...


Ach ja das Gleitgel, wir hattes es ja gestern schon davon...

Heute bei mir angekommen Left 4 Dead (mit fast einwöchiger Verspätung! )


----------



## theLamer (26. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



> Ich denke mal weil man mit dem E8600 sogut wie keine Punkte mehr holt.
> Den E8800 kenne ich nichtmal



Bin günstig an nen E8500 gekommen, deshalb


----------



## Chris (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne kniestütze hab ich mir geholt,für nach die op...musste 10€ zuzahlen


----------



## k-b (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Amazon.de: Philips HS 8060/24 Herrenrasierer NIVEA for Men incl. Nachfüll- und Ladestation: Drogerie & Bad

Bei so nem Sonderpreis kann man net nein sagen.

Und die 20 Euro kabelllose Tastatur Maus von Medion für meine PS3.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Und die 20 Euro kabelllose Tastatur Maus von Medion für meine PS3.


Wenn die genau so verarbeitet ist, wie meine Lidl-Tastatur, dann funtioniert die W-Taste irgendwann nicht mehr so gut (kleine Unterbrechungen beim Laufen). Und du solltest nicht zu stark auf die ESC-Taste hauen, sonst bricht ein Füßchen ab.


----------



## k-b (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich spiel damit net, is zum Chatten,surfen, email .. und weil ic hdemnächst da eh linux installieren will. Vorher aber ne größere Platte rein


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich stehe nur auf Nassrasierer.
Oder ich lasse mich rasieren....


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

 Ach verdammt, das hatte ich vergessen. 
Ich wollte mich ja noch rasieren...
Nu is zu spät, dann muss ich morgen wohl meinen schicken 3 Tage Bart in der Schule präsentieren.


----------



## Mojo (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen Ipod Nano 4G mit 8GB


----------



## KrickKrack (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Rigatoni Mama


----------



## k-b (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ach bei dem Bartwuchs von euch Kindern kommt es auf einen Tag net an


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ach bei dem Bartwuchs von euch Kindern kommt es auf einen Tag net an


 
Da reicht auch eine Woche nicht aus.


----------



## Uziflator (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da kennse meine Bart aber schlecht
Wächst sau schnell


----------



## Lee (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nightwish-Century Child
Nightwish-Once

Ein anderes kommt noch, ich weiß nur noch nicht welches...


----------



## ziggi1 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Asus EAH4870 HTDI/1G Dark Knight


----------



## Janny (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Need for Speed Undercover bei Saturn, eben 

und heute morgen, 2 belegte Brötchen mit Käse und eins mit Thunfisch  Legga


----------



## Lee (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Janny schrieb:


> Need for Speed Undercover bei Saturn, eben



Eben? Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht, schau mal auf die Uhr

(nicht böse gemeint)

Edit: Ich habe mir noch Nightwish-Wishmaster dazubestell


----------



## Janny (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

"eben" vor vier stunden ungefähr  um kurz vor 20 uhr.


----------



## KvD (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

topower 1400w, gibt nur 4 stück davon weltweit!!!

http://www.abload.de/img/img_3355t1la.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/img_3353kbsv.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/img_3349o31a.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/img_3347y9ro.jpg
 


das ding hat anschlüsse^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Pass das Bild mal an die maximal zulässige Auflösung an.


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bild Nr2 ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür wie man nicht fotografieren sollte:
Riesige Auflösung und trotzdem kein bisschen scharf  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was nützen einem 100 Gigapixel, wenn ein grottiges Objektiv eingebaut ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Topower klingt aber irgendwie nach noname  

Noch nie gehört. Hat das Teil auch einen Anschluss für dein eigenes Atomkraftwerk?


----------



## Mojo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



KvD schrieb:


> topower 1400w, gibt nur 4 stück davon weltweit!!!



Wers glaubt 
Davon hast du eins, Awardfabrik hat eins und wer hat die andren 2? Die müsstest du ja dann wohl auch kennen oder?


----------



## KvD (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Mojo schrieb:


> Wers glaubt
> Davon hast du eins, Awardfabrik hat eins und wer hat die andren 2? Die müsstest du ja dann wohl auch kennen oder?




1. Meins ist das von AF
2. Hardespell hat eins
3. VictorWang hat eins
4. einer im XS finde das grad net


----------



## CentaX (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Arbeitet No_Name dann für die Awardfabrik oder wieso haste das nochmal geändert? 
e: Ah, ja klar... >.< Der ist ja wirklich von denen gesponsort, wenn ich mich nicht irre ... 
Nettes Ding, aber nicht *etwas* überdimensioniert?


----------



## Uziflator (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

HAbe mir den Dunklen Ritter (nich der Fim) bestellt!

Und ne PIzza.


----------



## KvD (28. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Arbeitet No_Name dann für die Awardfabrik oder wieso haste das nochmal geändert?
> e: Ah, ja klar... >.< Der ist ja wirklich von denen gesponsort, wenn ich mich nicht irre ...
> Nettes Ding, aber nicht *etwas* überdimensioniert?



naja ich daschte das vlt nicht jeder weis wer No_name ist


gesponsort ist das Teil bestimmt nicht, kanns ja mal bei AF in den marktplatz gucken^^


1400w sind sicher etwas overkill, aber bei 3/4-Sli ode rCFX mit nem hockgetaktetem C2D / C2Q und nem 790er board hat das ding durchaus seine daseinberechtigung..


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine GTX 280, einen Multiframe M12-S2 und eine Scythe Kaza Master Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## jaytech (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schlacht ukm Mittelerde Anathology
Mass Effect


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen leckeren Döner zum Mittag.
Und eine Samsung 1TB Festplatte für später.


----------



## CentaX (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

150*45cm billig-Carbonfolie für meine G15.
Hoffe, das mit dem Modden klappt alles so, gestern hab ich da aus Versehen Lack abgekratzt...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und eine Samsung 1TB Festplatte für später.


Wenn du die HD103UJ gekauft hast, hast du jetzt die selbe Festplatte wie ich. Wenn du die Eco-Version gekauft hast, hast du jetzt etwas langsameres als ich.


----------



## jaytech (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einen leckeren Döner zum Mittag.
> Und eine Samsung 1TB Festplatte für später.



Das hört sich eher nach Nachtisch an...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



jever-pilsener schrieb:


> wenn du die hd103uj gekauft hast, hast du jetzt die selbe festplatte wie ich. Wenn du die eco-version gekauft hast, hast du jetzt etwas langsameres als ich.


 
He he he: HD103UJ 
Alles andere ist zu langsam und zu klein.


----------



## devon (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

4GB DDR3 1600 CL7 von OCZ


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



devon schrieb:


> 4GB DDR3 1600 CL7 von OCZ


 
Da wartet einer auf AM3 Boards.


----------



## SilentKilla (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> He he he: HD103UJ
> Alles andere ist zu langsam und zu klein.



Dann pass ma auf, dass die net kaputt geht. Habs bestimmt schon erwähnt, aber von 3 gekauften hab ich schon 2 getauscht und die Dritte macht grad Probleme


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe auch schon die dritte HD103UJ. Die ersten beiden haben nach wenigen Tagen das Zeitliche gesegnet, die Dritte läuft schon ein paar Monate ohne Mucken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon die dritte HD103UJ. Die ersten beiden haben nach wenigen Tagen das Zeitliche gesegnet, die Dritte läuft schon ein paar Monate ohne Mucken.


 
Deswegen schaufel ich erst mal unwichtige Dinge drauf und schaue mir das 2 Monate lang an, wie sie läuft, erst danach wird sie normal eingesetzt.


----------



## CentaX (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Tjo.
Ich bin auch stark am überlegen, von welcher Firma meine erste Terabyte- HDD sein wird.
Ich hab ne HD501LJ (hat früher oft geklackert) und ne HD753LJ (hatte schon 2 defekte Sektoren - der 2. verschwand aber irgendwann)...
Jetzt ist die Frage: WD Green Power / 16mb Cache für ca. 84€? Langsam, dafür leise...
Spinpoint F1 für ca. 85€? Schnell, dafür extrem unsicher...
7200.11? So der Durchschnitt mit Firmware- Problemen für 97€...
WD Black Power? Die schnellste Platte (neben der Samsung), sicher... 105€.
(Korrektur: Die heißt Caviar Black... hab mich schon gewundert, hat mich so an Bad Boys 2 und den Ku-Klux Clan erinnert  )

Wenn da nicht grad die 20€ Preisunterschied wären, wär mir schon klar, welche ich nehmen würde... 
Vermutlich wird sie extern in so nem Gehäuse betrieben:
Fantec DB-S35US2, USB 2.0/eSATA (2102) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Also mit eSATA ==> Es kommt auch auf die Performance an.
Achja... fragen über fragen... xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Samsung kann man immer kaufen.
Klar, du kannst Pech haben mit der HDD. Deshalb mache ich auch erst mal wenig damit, denn häufig rauchen die Platten in den ersten Wochen ab.
Seagate ist auch OK, von WD bin ich in letzter Zeit sehr enttäuscht worden, kann ich deshalb nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nimm Samsung. 

Schnell/preiswert/verdammt leise 

Ich habe 3 Samsungplatten im Einsatz und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt. Vorallem die Lautstärke unterbietet keine andere Platte  . Was sich nunmal häufiger verkauft kommt auch häufiger zurück. Prozentual gesehen rauchen die Samsung-HDD`s auch nicht öfter ab  

Gruß


----------



## CeresPK (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

OK nächste Woche gehts bei mir Rund ich darf den neuen PC für nen Kumpel zusammenbauen Ich sage nur soviel EVGA GTX 280 und Intel Q9550 

werde mit der CPU gleich mal probieren ob die Penrym Quads nicht doch auf meinem Board laufen
und wahrscheinlich mache ich auch ein kleines Tagebuch natürlich wären die dann mit Benchs und so


----------



## CentaX (29. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Tja.^^
Ich hab 2 Samsungs und hatte mit beiden Probleme... 
Besonders mit der Spinpoint F1... Die Entscheidung ist aber wirklich schwer... xD
Caviar Green / 16mb Cache würde ja als externe HDD vollkommen reichen. Ist außerdem noch leise...
Die F1 kostet aber nur 1-2€ mehr...
Und die Caviar Black kostet halt ewig viel, dafür ist die auch sehr schnell und ich hätte nicht wieder ne Samsung (so denkt man halt, wenn einen das Teil so viel Nerven kostet^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Tja.^^
> Ich hab 2 Samsungs und hatte mit beiden Probleme...
> Besonders mit der Spinpoint F1... Die Entscheidung ist aber wirklich schwer...


Ich hab die HD501LJ und die HD642JJ, also 2 F1 Platten drin.
Mit beiden hab ich bisher noch nie Probleme gehabt.

Die einzige Platte, die mir bisher kaputt gegangen ist, war meine alte Hitachi 250GB Platte, die war aber eh...naja reden wir nicht davon...


----------



## CeresPK (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe auch die spinpoint T166 (alias HD501LJ nicht F1)
und ich bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## devon (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da wartet einer auf AM3 Boards.



nich ganz


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Dann pass ma auf, dass die net kaputt geht. Habs bestimmt schon erwähnt, aber von 3 gekauften hab ich schon 2 getauscht und die Dritte macht grad Probleme


Ich glaub ich kauf mir auch mal eine HD103UJ, mein PC läuft einfach zu gut.


----------



## jaytech (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Liebste das Risiko, wa?


----------



## f3rr1s (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir gerade nen LANPARTY DK 790GX-M2RS und TX650W NT von corsair bestelt nur noch warten.


----------



## Falk (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x Guitar Hero III: Rock Legends Bundle, für mich und meine Freundin - war der günstigste Weg um an zwei Gitarren zu kommen.


----------



## SilentKilla (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> für mich und meine Freundin



Tsststst 

Wer nennt sich immer zu letzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> 2x Guitar Hero III: Rock Legends Bundle, für mich und meine Freundin - war der günstigste Weg um an zwei Gitarren zu kommen.


 
Aha, dann wird also im Duett gereockt?



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Tsststst
> 
> Wer nennt sich immer zu letzt?


 
Da Falk ja *kein* Esel ist, musste er sich zuerst nennen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

<- 2x 2 GiB DDR-2 SDRAM für ~43€ anne Tür.
Mal schauen wanns kommt und was das fürn Speicher ist...

Bei Gelegenheit kommt dann nochmal 'ne neue CPU, damit ich das Gemüse entsorgen kann.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wird nacher bei Mindfactory bestellt (Midnight Shopping ): OCZ Equalizer
War schon länger mal Zeit für eine neue Lap Maus, mit der alten 800dpi Saitek Maus war arbeiten mit Paint.net o.Ä. ein Graus.


----------



## Lee (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Stefan

Was haste denn für nen neuen Knecht geplant?


----------



## CeresPK (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

heute Nachmittag bestellt den Rechner für nen Kumpel:
Intel Q9550
Evga Geforce GTX 280
ASUS P5Q E
4x 2048MB Ram von Corsair
500GB Samsung HD502LJ
Coolermaster HAF


----------



## Mojo (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Darfst du zusammen bauen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Was haste denn für nen neuen Knecht geplant?


'ne AMD CPU, die in den Am2 Sockel passt 

Eigentlich 'nen Deneb aber vielleicht auch 'nen Agena, mal sehen.
Wahrscheinlich wirds eh 'nen Propus oder Toliman 

Rest ist ja schon vorhanden (sprich DDR-2 SDRAM, 2. AM2 Board)


----------



## CeresPK (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Mojo: ja darf ich


----------



## Fabian (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Pizza Margaritha mit xtra Käse und Oliven


----------



## Mojo (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jetzt um die Uhrzeit?

@ Cerespk91: Du Lucker. Wünsch dir viel Spaß.

Ich geh jetzt pennen. Gn8 Leute und @ fabian: nen guten


----------



## Maggats (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

war gerade bei amazon shoppen:

logitech mx518

double layer rohlinge

3 t-shirts


----------



## Lee (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 'ne AMD CPU, die in den Am2 Sockel passt
> 
> Eigentlich 'nen Deneb aber vielleicht auch 'nen Agena, mal sehen.
> Wahrscheinlich wirds eh 'nen Propus oder Toliman
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, ich würde keinen Agena mehr nehmen.

Ich bereue, dass ich vom X2 6k auf den 955er gewechselt bin. Es hat mir schlicht weg nichts gebracht...

Wenn dann nen K10.5


----------



## CeresPK (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hehehe werde ich haben.
Und wenn es mein Kumpel zulässt kann es sein das ihr dann spatestens in der Woche vom 8.12-14.12 an dem Zusammenbau teilhaben könnt.
werde Versuchen noch ordentlich zu Benchen leider wollte er erstmal keinen extra CPU.Kühler also kann ich nicht wirklich extrem Übertakten.
achja Vista Home Premium x64 war auch dabei


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Scythe Musashi 

Nagut nicht gekauft aber gewonnen


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich würde keinen Agena mehr nehmen.
> 
> Ich bereue, dass ich vom X2 6k auf den 955er gewechselt bin. Es hat mir schlicht weg nichts gebracht...
> 
> Wenn dann nen K10.5



Naja, ich hatte vor laaaanger Zeit ja schonmal 'nen Agena, den 9500 um genau zu sein.
Schlecht war er nicht.

Mich reitzt auch mehr das OC der NB 
Weil darüber wird kaum was berichtet...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen Eee PC 1000H in schwarz für die uni, enldich wird mein rücken geschont


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> enldich wird mein rücken geschont


Hast du davor immer eine Höllenmaschine rumgeschleppt?


----------



## k-b (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Warum schonst du damit den Rücken?

Dafür strengst die Augen an weil alles so klein ist 

ne im Ernst: Nettes Ding. Hab ich mir au schon fürs Studium überlegt. Aber ist doch recht sinnfrei da ich nächstes Semseter eh Praxissemester habe und ihn erst danach brauche. Und wenn alles läuft wie geplant kauf ich eh im Praxissemester mit 20% Mitarbeiterrabat nen Lenovo bei IBM


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne, mein 15,4" leppi wiegt gute 3kg und hat dabei auch nur 2h akku, der Eee PC wiegt weniger als die hälfte und gut 6h akku, das schont meinen rücken (hab problem mit meiner linken schulter) und schont meine nerven da ich nicht immer ne steckdose suchen muss...

echt schick das teil, bin schon damit online, bis jetzt ist mein eindruck durchweg possitiv, und die arbeits geschwindigkeit ist auch erstaunlich gut mit XP, hätte ich echt nicht gedacht!!


----------



## Lee (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Once ist gerade angekommen


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hoffe ich kann mir heute noch G15, MX518 und Sharkoon mAuspad bestellen


----------



## willy (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hol dir lieber ein steelseries mauspad :o


----------



## Robär (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade nen gebrauchtes Coolermaster Cosmos S im Luxx gekauft 

Muss zwar noch etwas sauber machen, aber naja gut, dafür hat der Preis gestimmt


----------



## Janny (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade nen gebrauchtes Coolermaster Cosmos S im Luxx gekauft
> 
> Muss zwar noch etwas sauber machen, aber naja gut, dafür hat der Preis gestimmt



was haste den bezahlt?


----------



## Robär (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

120€ inkl. Versand. Find ich in Ordnung  oder was denkst du? Neu kostet es 182,90 + Versand.

Dann kann ich die demnächst zu bestellende Wakü auch schön intern verbauen


----------



## Janny (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> 120€ inkl. Versand. Find ich in Ordnung  oder was denkst du? Neu kostet es 182,90 + Versand.
> 
> Dann kann ich die demnächst zu bestellende Wakü auch schön intern verbauen



Ja, der Preis passt aufjedenfall


----------



## Robär (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Freut mich 

So dann hab ich noch was von einem PCGHX Mitglied geholt:

- Laing DDC-1Plus
- Watercool DDC-Case
- Watercool Silentstar DDC-PRO Box
- Swiftech Apogee GTX
- ne Menge Anschlüsse 11/8
- Thermosensor
- Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch

Großteil davon ist neu oder nur kurz gebraucht. Ich hab echt nen Glück gerade


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich würde keinen Agena mehr nehmen.
> 
> Ich bereue, dass ich vom X2 6k auf den 955er gewechselt bin. Es hat mir schlicht weg nichts gebracht...
> 
> Wenn dann nen K10.5


 
Du hast von einem schnellen X2 6000+ zu einem 9550 gewechselt?
Kein Wunder, dass du nichts merkst.
Mein Bekannter hat auch einen 6000er und der steck fast jeden Phenom in die Tasche, da hättest du schon zu einem 9950 greifen müssen.

Aber noch ist ja nicht alle Tage Abend, der Deneb wird bestimmt auch bei dir bald Einzug haben. 



Robär schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade nen gebrauchtes Coolermaster Cosmos S im Luxx gekauft
> 
> Muss zwar noch etwas sauber machen, aber naja gut, dafür hat der Preis gestimmt


 
Hey, cool. Glückwunsch, dann wird es ja bald wieder eine Bastelstunde bei dir geben (oder soll ich eher Schlosserwoche sagen? ).


----------



## Lee (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Quanti

Der Deneb kommt bei mir höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso erst mit AM3 und auch nur, wenn ich die Leistung wirklich brauche...

Und ein wenig hat mir der Wechsel schon gebracht, da ich recht viel mit Videos und Fotos arbeite


----------



## Robär (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hey, cool. Glückwunsch, dann wird es ja bald wieder eine Bastelstunde bei dir geben (oder soll ich eher Schlosserwoche sagen? ).





So hab ich wenigstens was zu tun, wenn ich ständigen saufen mal ausnüchertn will


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> @Quanti
> 
> Der Deneb kommt bei mir höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso erst mit AM3 und auch nur, wenn ich die Leistung wirklich brauche...


 
Sehr gute Einstellung, so muss man das machen. 



Lee schrieb:


> Und ein wenig hat mir der Wechsel schon gebracht, da ich recht viel mit Videos und Fotos arbeite


 
Aha, ich muss sagen, dass ich keinen Unterschied zwischen dem E8600 und dem Q9450 gemerkt habe.



Robär schrieb:


> So hab ich wenigstens was zu tun, wenn ich ständigen saufen mal ausnüchertn will


 
Genau, breit baut es sich immer am Besten.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, breit baut es sich immer am Besten.


Nur blöd, wenn man anstatt ins Gehäuse in die Hand bohrt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Nur blöd, wenn man anstatt ins Gehäuse in die Hand bohrt.


 
Oder das Mainboard ohne Abstandshalter einbaut und dann einschaltet.


----------



## BMW M-Power (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder das Mainboard ohne Abstandshalter einbaut und dann einschaltet.



Wem ist denn sowas mal passiert ???

Derjenige hatte wohl garkeine ahnung, oder war betrunken *ganz stark hust*


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Trust KB-2950 Vista Remote Keyboard


----------



## EGThunder (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Corsair 750W Netzteil
Zotac GTX280 AMP Edition
Karten-Update für mein TomTom sowie alternative Halterung fürs TomTom.

Am Freitag konnte ich endlich meinen Smart abholen. Super Auto.


----------



## Fabian (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Biostar TPower I45 von Kovsk
Rennt FSB 620


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PCGH Extended


----------



## push@max (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

16L Super für 1,11€ 

So gefällt mir der Spritpreis.


----------



## Fransen (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1xPCGH Extended
1xAsus XOnar DX
1xCreative Fatal1ty Headset
1xRoccat Sense
1xAc Accelero S1 für den Vergleichstest mit dem Musashi
1xBqt Dark Power Pro 650W
1xCoolermaster RC690

Das war es eig.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> PCGH Extended


Ich habe total vergessen, dass heute wieder der erste Mittwoch im Monat ist.  Ich geh sofort zur Tanke.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

einmal dieses Skin für meinen Touch 1G 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch einen AVM Fritz W-Lan Stick für das kommende DSL6000 (Donnerstag wirds freigeschaltet)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kündigst du dann deinen Vertrag bei Moobicent? Oder willst du auch unterwegs Internet haben?


----------



## Menthe (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Cooler Skin, gibts den auch für den 2G?


----------



## willy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe total vergessen, dass heute wieder der erste Mittwoch im Monat ist.  Ich geh sofort zur Tanke.



wie geil ist denn ein abo, habs schon seit samstag :p


----------



## CeresPK (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Equitas ja den gibts auch für das 2G glaube ich miste mal entweder bei Amazon eingeben "gelaskin SWINGING DAIM"
oder auf diese Site gehen http://www.gelaskins-deutschland.de/ipod/ipod-touch-2nd-gen

@Jever
also das mit dem DSL6000 hat mein Vater anrangiert.
Ich werde noch dieses eine Jahr mein UMTS nutzen und es auch noch bezahlen.
der WlanStick ist für meinen Vater.
Ich gehe höchstens mal mit dem iPod Touch ins Netz damit ich nicht immer den PC anmachen muss.
und dann in einem Jahr werde ich mir die kosten für das DSL mit meinem Vater teilen (etwa so 15-20€

Edit: nochmal @Equitas
hier hab ich es http://www.gelaskins-deutschland.de/ipod/ipod-touch-2nd-gen/ipod-touch-2nd-gen-swinging-daim.html aber auf der Site gibts ja noch andere gute Skins. das "Osteology" gefällt mir auch sehr gut irgendwie


----------



## Fabian (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

6 Antidröhnmatten von Conrad


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mit Antidröhnmatten müsste man das Zimmer von meiner Schwester ausstatten. Ob dann Ruhe wäre?


----------



## jaytech (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mit Antidröhnmatten müsste man das Zimmer von meiner Schwester ausstatten. Ob dann Ruhe wäre?



Da hilft schon Klebeband


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

GTA 4.
Meine Mum hat es zwar gekauft ist ja aber auch egal...


----------



## Lee (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Packung eneloop´s und ein Ladegerät...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> GTA 4.
> Meine Mum hat es zwar gekauft ist ja aber auch egal...



Nur blöd das man es mit deiner Graka nich zocken kann  

Oder ist das Problem mittlerweile behoben?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bei mir hat es vorhin einwandfrei gefunzt, bis auf ein paar Darstellungfehler lief es ganz gut.
Aber jetzt will es irgendwie nicht mehr, siehe Blog...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir heute ein Paar schwarze Adidas-Schuhe gekauft.


----------



## Mojo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir eben nen analdildo bestellt


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> GTA 4.
> Meine Mum hat es zwar gekauft ist ja aber auch egal...


 
Und wie lange musst den jetzt warten, bis du 18 bist und spielen darfst?


----------



## Mojo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Deswegen gehts wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
Das ist der Altersschutz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Mojo schrieb:


> Deswegen gehts wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
> Das ist der Altersschutz.


 
Jep, den Altersschutz nennt man Mutter.


----------



## Mojo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die hat gleich mal irgentwelche dlls gelöscht und schenkt sie ihm dann zum 18.


----------



## Overlocked (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*angeb* Samsung LE37A615A *angeb* + 5 Meter doppelt abgeschirmtes Antennenkabel mit Filter und 75Ohm Impedanz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist doch ganz nett.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie lange musst den jetzt warten, bis du 18 bist und spielen darfst?


Um genau zu sein noch ein Jahr und 12 Tage. 
Bis dahin sollte es eigentlich Bug frei sein.

Aber da kann man sich nie so sicher sein.
Gothic 3 ist ja auch nach fast 2 Jahren immer noch nicht Bug frei...


----------



## MaN!aC (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

die neue PCGH


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

paul celan - die todesfuge und andere gedichte


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

3x Burr Brown OPA2134
3x Burr Brown OPA2604

Sind OPVs für meine Audiotrak HD2 Soundkarte. Will testen mit welcher Kombination die am besten klingt.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1X MB Foxconn A7DA-S--------->wollte im Mai 08 eigentlich AMD haben aber habe dann doch auf 775 gesetzt was ich jetzt als falsch raus gestellt hat.
1x Athlon64 4450e--------->wird durch PhenomII bald ersetzt, das OC-Potenzial ist unglaublich..
1x PlexiDeckel AM2 für NexXxos XP Bold
2x Lüftergitter Chrom 120er


----------



## Janny (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Pizza TurkischStyle


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

-Eine Riesenbratwurst im Brötchen, 
-die aktuelle CT 
- und ein Roman für meine Freundin zum Nikolaus


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Döner und die neue PCGH.


----------



## Player007 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eben das hier bestellt:
Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Gross- und Einzelhandel

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Gross- und Einzelhandel

Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

GTA IV

Kanns gar nicht erwarten das zu zocken, hocke aber nur bis 18h inner uni  

Bin aber total enttäuscht das ich net nach dem perso gefragt wurde


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Player007 schrieb:


> Eben das hier bestellt:
> Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Gross- und Einzelhandel


Ich hätte 1TB genommen.



> Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Gross- und Einzelhandel


Dieselbe Icy Box habe ich auch.


----------



## buzty (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

roccat taito

...soll ich nen lesertest im vergleich zum steelpad qck+ machen?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Oh ja Lesertest klingt spitze.


----------



## Player007 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich hätte 1TB genommen.
> 
> Dieselbe Icy Box habe ich auch.



Das Geld hätte für ein TB nicht gereicht 
Auch wenn der €/GiB sehr gering ist ^^

Wie ist das Gehäuse so?

Gruß


----------



## Geroc (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab mir gerade ne xbox 360 controller für windows geholt

und damit mal warhead gespielt ^^ ist echt witzig aber naja shooter und controller eben


----------



## Lee (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Neue Skischuhe...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist noch nicht gekauft, mach ich aber nacher.

Einen 240er Radi, 2 Coolermaster TLF-S12-EG Sonic Green,  Schläuche, 2 Anschraubtüllen und ein Y-Kabel (3 Pol auf 2x3 Pol).

Muss mir ja die Nikolaus Rabattaktion von AquaTuning zu nutze machen. 
Müsste eh mal meine Wakü etwas genauer unter Lupe nehmen, die leckt. 

EDIT: Bestellung mittlerweile abgeschickt (thx an Shibi der mich bei Lüfterfrage so gut beraten hat).
Hab anstatt von von 66,68€ nur 58,68€ bezahlt.


----------



## HeNrY (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nächste Woche ist es da:
Canon EF 70-200 f/4 L USM (non IS)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wow, dein eigener Satellit?


----------



## HeNrY (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jop xD


----------



## SilentKilla (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ach du Kacke, wat hast du denn dafür gelöhnt?


----------



## CentaX (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bei 550€ bei Geizhals gelistet... *ganz arm vorkomm mit 180€ Media Markt Digicam die 1 jahr alt ist*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade ein eSATA-Slotblech bestellt.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> *angeb* Samsung LE37A615A *angeb* + 5 Meter doppelt abgeschirmtes Antennenkabel mit Filter und 75Ohm Impedanz.


Und hast du den LCD schon? Wenn ja wie zufrieden bist du damit?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Rotersand "Social Distortion" 12"Maxi Limited 150 Exemplare
:Wumpscut: "The Cannibal Census Works" CD


----------



## GoZoU (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein paar Lian Li Rollen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## CeresPK (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Race driver Grid


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Race driver Grid



Denn kannste ja online mitzocken


----------



## HeNrY (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So, MediaMarkt ist doof.
Hab das Objektiv bei einem guten ONlineshop bestellt und zahle dann bar...
Also was wahrscheinlich Samstag in meine Hände fällt:
Canon EF 70-200 f/4 L USM


----------



## G.Skill (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Naja,grade gekauft ist gut,in vorigen Posts,hab ich ja schon erzählt,dass ich sau lange warten musste und heute,ich komm von Schule heim..Wohooo steht da endlich mein Packet mit Razer Diamondback 3G & OCZ Behemoth Mauspad *freu*


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir heut 2 NioseBlocker XL1 gekauft.
Hab zwar keine Ahnung wofür ich die nehmen soll aber wenn die einem schon für 4€ hinterher geschmissen werden muss man eben zugreifen.

Obwohl, ich könnt ja einen unter meinen Lap spannen, mal schauen was sich da Temp mäßig so machen lässt.


----------



## CeresPK (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Denn kannste ja online mitzocken


genau deshalb habe ich es mir auch gekauft. Die Demo und die Version eines Kumpels (leider nicht grade l....) haben mir eben nicht gerreicht.


----------



## AMDSempron (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

konnte mich eben nich entscheiden, habe aber vom rechten Bildschirm gekooft:
http://daten-lager.net/files/file1228850554Shops.jpg


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

sony s350 bd-player


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen Thermalright Ultra-120 TRUE Black. Sieht so geil aus Bilder kommen morgen im Luküthread


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> nen Thermalright Ultra-120 TRUE Black. Sieht so geil aus Bilder kommen morgen im Luküthread


 
Das Ding ist bei mir auch verbaut, das Teil ist so fett.


----------



## willy (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> nen Thermalright Ultra-120 TRUE Black. Sieht so geil aus Bilder kommen morgen im Luküthread



kann es das, welches ich beim kumpel eingebaut habe, überbieten? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dies ist kein versuch, meinen teppich sauber zu machen via photoshop xDD

btw, was ich grad gekauft habe, bzw bestellt (nich für mein geld muhaha)

Gta4
Stalker band 1, 2 und 4
2x Nintendo DS spiele für meine Sis zu weihnachten


----------



## v3rtex (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



HeNrY schrieb:


> So, MediaMarkt ist doof.
> Hab das Objektiv bei einem guten ONlineshop bestellt und zahle dann bar...
> Also was wahrscheinlich Samstag in meine Hände fällt:
> Canon EF 70-200 f/4 L USM



Schick, schick. Was ist denn deine zugehörige Kamera?


Dass MM doof ist weiß ich seit dem Kauf meiner damaligen 400D zu der "Abrundungs" Aktion auf den niedrigeren 100€er.
Kostet 499€ Freitags, am WE die Werbung der Aktion gesehn, am Montag zu MM --> Preis 509€ 

Zusätzlich wollte mir der liebe Verkäufer noch weiß machen, dass ich durch die Aktion kein Canon Cashback bekomme, was ich aber Wochen später ohne Kommentar einfach beantragt und auch bekommen habe.


Ich werde ich mir demnächst das Canon EF 200mm /2.8L II USM leisten


----------



## HeNrY (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab dazu nur ne 400D - die reicht mir aber aktuell...
Schöner wäre eine 40 oder 50D wegen des Suchers und Rauschverhaltens, Haptik ist natürlich auch besser..^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mich nervt die verdammte Bio Kurtsarbeit, hab 15/43 BE.  (wenigstens war ich nicht schlechtester )
Zum Glück hab ich noch bis Montag Zeit mit der Unterschrift, dann kann ich wenigstens noch mein testament verfassen...

EDIT: verdammt, flascher Fred


----------



## Uziflator (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heut 2 NioseBlocker XL1 gekauft.
> Hab zwar keine Ahnung wofür ich die nehmen soll aber wenn die einem schon für 4€ hinterher geschmissen werden muss man eben zugreifen.


Wo hast du die denn für 4 Euro her?

mfg


----------



## Zoon (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne voll funktionsfähige Rage Fury Maxx .


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn für 4 Euro her?


Die gabs in einem kleinen Hardware Lädchen für 4€.
Frag mich aber nicht wieso die so billig waren, ich weiß es nämlich auch nicht.


----------



## CentaX (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Zoon schrieb:


> ne voll funktionsfähige Rage Fury Maxx .



Was bezahlt man denn heutzutage für so eine?
Das würd mich jetzt mal interessieren^^


----------



## Zoon (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich 21,51 incl Versand.

Hatte natürlich Lunte gerochen denn in der Artikelbeschreibung stand 
ATI Rage 128 Pro 64 MB AGP 4.

Bei einem  "Fury Maxx" im Titel hätten wohl ein paar Leute mehr mitgeboten ...


----------



## CentaX (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist mehr als ich gedacht habe... die seltene voodoo v5 5500 hab ich 1x für 17€ weggehen sehen, ich hätt in die tischkante beißen können^^ Sonst gehen die aber so für 30-40€ in der AGP version weg...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Plexiglas 50x50cm


----------



## Geroc (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nur schrott...

GTA 4 <------ ati user 

Speedlink medusa 5.1 <------ kabelbruch 

leif beides nicht eine minute ^^ bzw garnicht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe auch ein Medusa 5.1 Pro Gamer Edition. Das geht immer noch. Aber in der rechten Ohrmuschel war eine lose Lötzinn-Perle, die Lärm gemacht hat, wie eine Rassel. Irgendwann habe ich das Headset aufgeschraubt und den Mist rausgenommen.


----------



## Bennz (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vier paar Nike Shox, nen Gewindefahrwerk, und wenns Klapt nen neuer prozi und graka


----------



## push@max (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

20L Super für 1,05€


----------



## Fransen (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Nokia 5230 XpressMusic + Shure SE310.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hätte keine Lust, mir ein Nokia zu kaufen. Die haben für das Werk in Bochum Subventionen kassiert und es dann wieder dicht gemacht. Für das neue Werk haben sie EU-Subventionen gekriegt, also hat das auch Deutschland mitbezahlt.

Nokia ist geldgierig.

Es bleibt aber jedem selbst überlassen, was er kauft. Wenn andere Nokia kaufen wollen, können sie es ruhig machen.


----------



## willy (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2GB OCZ DDR2-800 GOLD Ram


----------



## STSLeon (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Roccat Kone für 56€ , liebe sie schon jetzt. Mein bestellter Accelereo Twin Turbo ist auch grade gekommen


----------



## Zoon (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> 20L Super für 1,05€



Sag mir die Tanke, wo es 20 L für 1€ gibt


----------



## Overlocked (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sony BDP 300


----------



## der_yappi (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für mich gabs heute 1 x Essen beim Chinesen 
Mein Auto wurde vollgetankt -> 1,119 bei der Shell

Und mein Konto hat die Weihnachtseinkäufe für Family und Freundin verkraften müssen.
Gutschein vom Schmuckladen (Mum)
Bücher / Pralinen (Dad)
Dr House - 3. Staffel / Pralinen (Freundin)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Den Viewsonic VX2835wm (28") und den ASUS VW222U (22"). Weihnachten halt .. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der Asus ist gut, auf den darfst du dich freuen


----------



## k-b (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also die Auflösung ist echt schlecht. Wenn schon einen so großen Monitor, dann sollte der schon 2500 haben. Ansonsten hat der ja null Mehrwert


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Der Asus ist gut, auf den darfst du dich freuen



Der ist ja nicht für mich - Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Freundin meines Vaters.



k-b schrieb:


> Also die Auflösung ist echt schlecht. Wenn schon einen so großen Monitor, dann sollte der schon 2500 haben. Ansonsten hat der ja null Mehrwert



Gut, dass die 2560er bei 900€ anfangen und ich den 1920er für 400€ bekomme. 
Für mich war einfach wichtig, dass er auch einen S-Video-Eingang für meinen DVB-T-Reciever hat. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

S-Video bei einem Full-HD Display?! Vergiss es!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ey, ich sitz ja nicht direkt davor. 

Das ist kein HD-Fernsehen bekomme weiß ich selber - man nimmt was man kriegen kann.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vorhin ist mein erstes weihnachtsgeschenk eingetrudelt, der comic "Wanted" von Mark Millar.

Außerdem hab ich mir bei Conrad vorher ein Mouse Bungee bestellt, weil das Kabel immer so doof über den Tisch hängt und an meiner MX-Maus zieht.
Und bei Atelco endlich mal meinen 20 EUR Gutschein verbraten: 500GB WD Greenpower Festplatte und ein eSATA-Gehäuse von Fantec für zusammen 65 EUR.


----------



## Janny (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Dose Matt-Schwarz


----------



## taks (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic 

als kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das goldene PiepEi.


----------



## taks (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das goldene PiepEi.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich war gestern auf einer Party, da habe ich natürlich eine Eintrittskarte (3€) gekauft. Dazu noch ein völlig überteuertes Bier (2,50€).


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das goldene PiepEi.


 
Genau...  und


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



taks schrieb:


>


Eieruhr PiepEi golden 3in1 Jubiläumsedition Brainstream: Amazon.de: Haus & Garten

Meine Mum fand die Idee mit den mitkochenden Eiern halt so gut, aber alle drei "normalen" wäre etwas umständlich also gibt es die 3 in 1 Version.


----------



## Lee (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Oblivion inklusive Add Ons...

Gibt es Texturmods, oder allgemein Grafikmods?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Allerdings.
Such z.B. mal nach _Quarls Texture Mod (3)_ und _Natural Enviroments_.

Irgendwo hatte ich auch mal eine Seite wo das ganze brauchbare Zeug gelistet war, hab den Link aber wohl gelöscht.


----------



## Zoon (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jo Quarls Texturmod, allerdings gut 1.4 GB groß, bei kleiner Bandbreite dauerts ein bissel.


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

lohnt sich aber


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir dieses WE beim neu eröffneten Aquatuning Austria Shop _(bis zum 20.12.2008 keine Versandkosten!)_ den *Aquacomputer aquagratiX für HD 4870 Typ 2 *_(Link)_ bestellt. Der erste Komplett-Kühler, der auch auf eine Club3D HD4870 passt, deren PCB nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schön dass du endlich einen Kühler für deine HD4870 gefunden hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Äh, für schlappe 80 Euro?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meiner hat 90€ gekostet (Link).
Nur gut, dass ich den nicht selbst bezahlen musste...


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Als ich damals meinen EK-Block gekauft habe kostete sowas noch 110€.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

-Chieftec CH05B Aegis Tower
-Be Quiet Dämm matten Set
-Noiseblocker Multiframe MF 12 S2
-Noctua 120mm
-Noctua 92mm


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich finde Noctua-Lüfter hässlich. Ich werde mir demnächst Lüfter von AC Ryan kaufen, die haben UV-LEDs, welche den gesamten Lüfter leuchten lassen, also besser als herkömmliche LED-Lüfter.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gestern einen 52" Sony Bravia2 LCD Fernseher bestellt. Mal schauen was er taugt  .


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich finde Noctua-Lüfter hässlich. Ich werde mir demnächst Lüfter von AC Ryan kaufen, die haben UV-LEDs, welche den gesamten Lüfter leuchten lassen, also besser als herkömmliche LED-Lüfter.


Gib mal nen Link.
Klingt interessant.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Gib mal nen Link.
> Klingt interessant.


A.C.Ryan | Empowering the Data Generation
Lüfter Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die würde ich als Ersatz für meine beiden unbeleuchteten 90mm-Thermaltake-Lüfter nehmen. An einer Stelle kann ein 12cm-Lüfter rein, an der anderen Stelle wird es ein 92er.

Die blau beleuchteten 12cm-Thermaltake-Lüfter bleiben aber.


----------



## Progs-ID (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zuletzt habe ich ein IDE-Festplattengehäuse gekauft.


----------



## GoZoU (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein kleiner Einkauf bei AT 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich glaub ich werde mir mal 2 von den grünen AC Ryan UV Lüftern bestellen.
Ärgert mich doch etwas dass ich vor ein paar Tagen die grün beleuchteten Coolermaster Lüfter bestellt habe. 
Naja lieber ein paar Lüfter zu viel, als zu wenig im Haus.


----------



## willy (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2? dann zieh dir die in aktion rein xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





aber noctua lüfter sind echt total hässlich, die mögen eine der besten sein, aber sau hässlich, ich weiß nicht, wie man braune lüfter machen kann...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> aber noctua lüfter sind echt total hässlich, die mögen eine der besten sein, aber sau hässlich, ich weiß nicht, wie man braune lüfter machen kann...


Die Österreicher haben halt einen bestimmten Bezug zu der Farbe braun. 
*duck und wech*


----------



## willy (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

true, true


----------



## Overlocked (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein 30 Meter Pachtkabel CAT5 von hama


----------



## push@max (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

In verschiedenen Shops:

1. Converse All Star Hi Chucks black => 54€

2. Taschenbuch => 9€

3. Western Digital 1TB Green Power => 81€

4. Freecom Network Mediaplayer-450 WLAN => 153€

5. Lite-On BluRay Laufwerk => 73€

und dann noch ca. 20€ Versand


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich finde Noctua-Lüfter hässlich. Ich werde mir demnächst Lüfter von AC Ryan kaufen, die haben UV-LEDs, welche den gesamten Lüfter leuchten lassen, also besser als herkömmliche LED-Lüfter.



ja da hast du recht, die farbwahl ist nicht gerade der bringer^^
aber mir isses egal wie die aussehen, leise müssen sie sein, und eine gute quali haben 

steh eh nimmer auf dieses Geleuchte.


----------



## Sh33p82 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hier meine heutige Bestellung bei Caseking!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss noch warten bis die Sleeves geliefert wurden, laut Caseking am 17, dann hoffe ich, das es diese Woche noch kommt, obwohl ich schon mit dem Gedanken spiele sie zu stornieren, damit alles früher bei mir ist!


----------



## CentaX (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ push@max: Frage: Hast du die Version mit 32mb Cache gekauft? 
Die will ich mir auch kaufen... 
@ Topic: Weihnachtsgeschenke gekauft, Hape Kerkeling CD für Vadder, ''Übelsetzungen'' (Buch) für Vadder, Regenschirm, der automatisch aufgeht und den Schirm schließt für Großmutter...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vieles, aber hauptsächlichh das G25-Lenkrad (Logitech).

Gruß,
André


----------



## maaaaatze (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				Overlocked schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 30 Meter Pachtkabel CAT5 von hama



hast du das zufällig über Amazon bei M&S Digitalbestellt?


----------



## push@max (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> @ push@max: Frage: Hast du die Version mit 32mb Cache gekauft?
> Die will ich mir auch kaufen...



Shit, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich die 16MB Version bestellt habe 

Werde die Bestellung dann stornieren und die 32MB Version bestellen.


----------



## CentaX (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Shit, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich die 16MB Version bestellt habe
> 
> Werde die Bestellung dann stornieren und die 32MB Version bestellen.



Oh, lol, das dürfte besser sein^^
Die 16mb Version ist die ältere und hat 4*250gb Platter, die 32mb Version ist die neuere und hat 3*334gb Platter... 
Wenn du sie dann hast, kannst du dann bitte mit HDTune benchen? ;D
Über die Übertragungsrate hab ich bei der Caviar Green wenig gefunden, die ich in etwa mit meiner Spinpoint F1 vergleichen kann


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Die Österreicher haben halt einen bestimmten Bezug zu der Farbe braun.
> *duck und wech*


Deswegen heißt der Ort ja auch *Braun*au. 


Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Terabyte-HDD kaufen würde, dann würde ich die Samsung SpinPoint F1/HD103UJ nehmen. Die WD Caviar Green ist langsamer und die Caviar Black ist teurer.


----------



## Fabian (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Creatice x-fie titanum Pcie 
und den eintritt in die 1000er mark


----------



## emmaspapa (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

XBox360 pro 60GB mit Gotham Racing 4, Lego Indiana Jones und Kung Fu Panda. Dazu den W-LAN Adapter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Recher-Instandsetzungsaktion macht Fortschritte:
Nachdem ich zum zweiten mal in Folge kein Mainboard gekauft habe, weil mir das falsche geliefert wurde und es mir auch gelang, den Kauf von CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte (die ohne Mainboard nichts nützen) abzubrechen, habe ich jetzt die erste entsprechende Anschaffung seit dem Grafikkartenkühler vor 3 Wochen getätigt:
Ein ausreichend langes Floppykabel


----------



## Lebun Lexad (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine schöne große Schachtel Cabinet würzig. Gut jetzt geh ich erstmal eine RAUCHEN!!!


----------



## Overlocked (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@maaaaatze  Ne, beim Saturn. War allerdings relativ billig.


----------



## push@max (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also, heute hab ich mir die Western Digital GP 1TB *32MB* bestellt, nachdem ich gestern die Falsche bestellt hatte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Also, heute hab ich mir die Western Digital GP 1TB *32MB* bestellt, nachdem ich gestern die Falsche bestellt hatte.


 
Aha, noch rechtzeitig zurück gezogen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir ein bisschen Angelzubehör gekauft (Haken, Blei, Gummifische, etc.). Der Spaß hat 46,47€ gekostet.
Dazu noch 61 € (!) für so ein billiges Stück Papier, wo drauf steht, dass ich im Jahr 2009 am Rhein angeln darf (Erlaubnisschein).

Eine HD4670 wäre da billiger. Allerdings kommt eine Grafikkarte mit einer 6 an der zweiten Stelle nicht für mich infrage. X1*6*00, 8*6*00, 4*6*70, alles nur billiger Mainstream-Kram.

Ach ja, ich war noch in der Apotheke und habe ein paar blaue Pillen gekauft, die sogar verschreibungspflichtig sind. Aber nicht das, was ihr jetzt denkt, die Pillen sind rund und nicht rautenförmig. Außerdem sind sie nicht von Pfizer.


----------



## k-b (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und was für Pillen waren es jetzt wirklich?


----------



## CentaX (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, noch rechtzeitig zurück gezogen?



Ich glaub, da schuldet er mir was...  (ne, nicht so gemeint... aber gegen nen HDTune- Bench hätt ich nichts  )
e: Verdammt, musst du nicht mehr machen xD In den Geizhals-Bewertungen sind ja Werte drin... >.<


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Und was für Pillen waren es jetzt wirklich?


 
Viagra gibts auch von anderen Herstellern in anderer Form.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Eine HD4670 wäre da billiger. Allerdings kommt eine Grafikkarte mit einer 6 an der zweiten Stelle nicht für mich infrage. X1*6*00, 8*6*00, 4*6*70, alles nur billiger Mainstream-Kram.


Mit einer HD4670 könntest du aber auch Angel Simulator 2009 spielen ().
Dafür brächtest du keine Angelerlaubnis.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Viagra gibts auch von anderen Herstellern in anderer Form.


Mit Viagra-Generika soll bald Schluss sein, weil Indien sich ab 2009 an Arzneimittel-Patente halten muss.




BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Mit einer HD4670 könntest du aber auch Angel Simulator 2009 spielen ().
> Dafür brächtest du keine Angelerlaubnis.


Und die Fische werden dann auf einem 3D-Drucker ausgegeben? 

Hier mal was geistreiches: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/man0,1518,511220,00.html
Wenn man Organe drucken kann, sind Fische nicht mehr weit.


Angeln macht übrigens nur im RL Spaß. Beim PC-Spiel hockt man nur rum und wartet, bis sich ein paar Pixel ändern. Da kann ich auch dem Defragmentierprogramm zugucken.


----------



## push@max (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, noch rechtzeitig zurück gezogen?



Ne, jetzt laufen beide Bestellungen parallel, weil ich die Platte unbedingt bis Heilig Abend brauche. Gestern hab ich nach der Bestellung sofort per Online-Banking überwiesen.

Da bleibt jetzt keine Zeit, den eine Mail zu schreiben....stornieren, oder auf die neue Platte noch 4€ drauf zu zahlen.

Die einfachste Lösung: Ich schicke die flasche Platte direkt zurück und hab keinen Stress mit dem Liefertermin.


----------



## f3rr1s (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen Sixer Becks Gold 0,5l habe ich mir gegönt


----------



## CeresPK (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne Nintendo Wii + 2. Controler und Nunchuk (wii Sports ist dabei)


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ f3rr1s :   LoL  wenn du willst hab noch ne Kiste Becks Ice immer keller   (ist ja nur nen Sommer Bier ^^  Wenn du willst kann ich es dir per PM schicken :

Neu gekauft:Apple - iPhone  Mein altes Nokia is im asch (nich wortwörlich nehmen pls)  Und da Nokia sein werk verlegt hat bin ich nun auf Apple umgestiegen und kann nur sagen Hrrrrrrrrrr  geiles teil ^^    Das war mein Weihnachtsgeschnk an mich selbst 

Als nächstes kommt endlich mal ne neue graka *Wakü *träum  / sabber*


----------



## BamBuchi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das was ihr in meiner Signatur seht, hab ich mir am Montag gekauft und bin mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



f3rr1s schrieb:


> nen Sixer Becks Gold 0,5l habe ich mir gegönt


Klingt nach ATIFan22.

*schnell wegrenn weil er das gehört hat*


----------



## f3rr1s (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*gg* ^^

Neue PCGHX Zeitschrift gekauft


----------



## Philster91 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Weihnachtsgeschenke für die Family


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hauppauge Nova S-Plus
Die eigentliche TV-Karte hat der intelligente ebay-Verkäufer ohne Statikschutz verschickt...


----------



## Zoon (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute die PCGHX.

Meine Rage Fury Maxx ist auch angekommen (ordentlich verpackt!!), fotos kommen demnächst.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Logitech MX518 und Ohrhörer. Damit die Sylvester LAN klappt Hardwareseitig :


----------



## willy (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ey wieso machs du silvester ne lan? wieso mach ich keine? sone besoffenen lan is cool, find aber keine leute dazu =(


----------



## Mojo (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich wär dabei.
Musst nur sagen wo ich hinkommen soll.


----------



## willy (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

bayern, oberfranken


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> ey wieso machs du silvester ne lan? wieso mach ich keine? sone besoffenen lan is cool, find aber keine leute dazu =(


Ich würde dich ja einladen aber von bayern nach nds ists für dich sicherlich zu weit .


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Flasche Glühwein.


----------



## maGic (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

habt eine alte Dual Slot1 Mainboard von SNI gegönnt
die hat SCSi onboard und ist so groß (E-ATX)
wert 9€


----------



## Lee (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts besonderes, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Weihnachten ist dieses Jahr recht früh bei euch.


----------



## k-b (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So hab mich heute auch selbst beschenkt und 500 Euro verpulvert 

Neuer Stuhl: IKEA | Drehstühle | Stühle, für Büros zugelassen | MARKUS | Drehstuhl
Neue Matratze:  IKEA | Matratzen | Schaummatratzen | SULTAN FÅVANG | Matratze 140 x 200
Neue Lampe: http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/20028550
Neue Komode: IKEA | Aufbewahrungsmöbel | Kommoden | KULLEN | Kommode mit 5 Schubladen


----------



## Lee (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weihnachten ist dieses Jahr recht früh bei euch.




Weihnachten bin ich in den Staaten und da brauche ich das Ding schon


----------



## McZonk (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> So hab mich heute auch selbst beschenkt und 500 Euro verpulvert


Und ich dachte, wir haben Rezession? So können wir die 500Eur Schecks vom Staat vergessen


----------



## k-b (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Na ich arbeite hart, der bevorstehende Release von PCAction und der damit verbundene Geldsegen renkt das schon wieder ein


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was du arbeitest für PCAction?


----------



## Biosman (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So heute wurde mein Weihnachts Geschenk angeschlossen 

Kabel Deutschland 32 Mbit Leitung und die geilste Box der Welt Fritz!Box 7270  rennt wie sau


----------



## k-b (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Was du arbeitest für PCAction?


Bin freier Programmierer für Computec, momentan arbeite ich an der PCAction-Seite mit


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aha, interessant.
Ich lese aber lieber PCGH(X).


----------



## k-b (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich lese auch keine PCAction


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Was du arbeitest für PCAction?


 
Er macht in der Kantine Hasenbraten. 



k-b schrieb:


> Ich lese auch keine PCAction


 
Wer liest PCAction? 


Edit:
Verdammt, jetzt ist mir glatt durch die Lappen gegangen, dass das Ex-Hasilein die 1000er Marke durchbrochen hat.
Sorry und Glückwunsch.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer liest PCAction?


Ein Freund von mir liest das und dann erzählt er immer die drittklassigen Witze in der Schule.
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass in jeder Ausgabe mindestens eine nackte Frau zu sehen ist...

Das einzige was mir an PCA gefällt ist "PCA kocht".


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir liest das und dann erzählt er immer die drittklassigen Witze in der Schule.
> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass in jeder Ausgabe mindestens eine nackte Frau zu sehen ist...
> 
> Das einzige was mir an PCA gefällt ist "PCA kocht".


 
Mir gefallen die nackten Frauen....


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die nackten Frauen....


 ne ne ne...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> ne ne ne...


 
Meine kenne ich ja schon aus allen Winkeln....


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine kenne ich ja schon aus allen Winkeln....


Na dann is das schon ok...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Na dann is das schon ok...


 
Langweilt mich aber schon fast.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Langweilt mich aber schon fast.


Dann mach doch einen 3er.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Dann mach doch einen 3er.


 
Dazu fehlen aber noch zwei Frauen. 
Oder soll ich auf beiden Armen liegen, bis sie taub sind und mir dann abwechselnd was "abschütteln"?


----------



## willy (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PCA is ziemlich cool :> sind keine drittklassigen witze, sind halt witze, die nur leute verstehen, die nvidia kaufen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wie kann man nur Nvidia-Fanboy sein?


----------



## CentaX (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur Nvidia-Fanboy sein?



Wie kann man nur so doofe Fragen stellen? 
(Bitte nicht ernst nehmen^^)
Ich glaub, ich steh langsam wieder neutral zu ATi/Nvidia ... Was ATi da in der letzten Zeit gebracht hat, hat mir auch nicht so sehr gefallen^^
Was ich mir wirklich wünschen würde, wäre ein 3. Hersteller... Einer, der die Sache nochmal auffrischt. Und das ATi in den sauren Apfel beißt und PhysX nimmt und Nvidia nicht länger CUDA, sondern mit ATi was einheitliches... Das wäre wunderbar ...  Wird aber vermutlich nie passieren^^
Falls doch, möchten doch alle Grafikkarten mit nem schicken passiven Kühler ausgestattet sein, keinen Strom verbrauchen und immer die benötigte Leistung haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Falls doch, möchten doch alle Grafikkarten mit nem schicken passiven Kühler ausgestattet sein, keinen Strom verbrauchen und immer die benötigte Leistung haben.


 
Aha, da träumt jemand von passiv gekühlten 6-Slot-Grafikkarten.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> PCA is ziemlich cool :> sind keine drittklassigen witze, sind halt witze, die nur leute verstehen, die nvidia kaufen


Damit hast du dich gerade selbst dumm gemacht...



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur Nvidia-Fanboy sein?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So siehts aus.


----------



## CentaX (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, da träumt jemand von passiv gekühlten 6-Slot-Grafikkarten.



Hey, meine letzte Karte (Powercolor HD3870 SCS3) war auch passiv^^
Hatte ne 2,5 Slot Kühlung (nach oben nen ''halben'' Slot, meine LowProfile WLAN Karte hat gepasst)
Okay, die hatte jetzt keine Herdplatte wie ne X2 oder die neue GTX 295... aber sie war passiv und die Temps waren besser als mit dem Standardkühler (idle: ~40°, Last (OC@877/1377, standard-vcore&v-vram, vllt eine der besten weltweit?^^) ~65°.
Schade bloß, dass sie abgeraucht ist, wenn ich die gleiche Karte (mit dem OC- Potential) wieder kriegen könnte, würd ich die HD4850, die ich im Moment hab, sofort hergeben... 
Achja, jetz fühl ich mich wieder doof, weil die abgeraucht ist... menno


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einfach wieder an die süße Maus denken, dann strahlt das Lächeln wieder.


----------



## CentaX (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einfach wieder an die süße Maus denken, dann strahlt das Lächeln wieder.



Mach ich doch schon den ganzen Tag!^^
Einmal an was anderes denken wird ja wohl erlaubt sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Mach ich doch schon den ganzen Tag!^^
> Einmal an was anderes denken wird ja wohl erlaubt sein


 
Gestattet, aber nicht zu lange...


----------



## Cornholio (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir vor einer Woche einen neuen Multifunktionsdrucker gegönnt, um genau zu sein den Canon Pixma MP540. Schickes Teil 

mfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Mach ich doch schon den ganzen Tag!^^
> Einmal an was anderes denken wird ja wohl erlaubt sein


Und deshalb wedelst du auch schon den ganzen Tag so aufgeregt mit dem Schwänzchen? 

*duck und wech*


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Und deshalb wedelst du auch schon den ganzen Tag so aufgeregt mit dem Schwänzchen?
> 
> *duck und wech*


 
Solange er den Dödel nicht überall rumzeigt.

*mit Beachi weglauf*


----------



## CentaX (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das ihr aber auch nie aufhören könnt, dreckige Witze zu machen... 
Und lesen könnt ihr außerdem nicht...  Nein, ich hab heut nicht mit meinem Dödel gespielt^^
man, langsam sollt ich die Fre**e halten, man müsst nur mal nach mit googlen und schön würde man mein halbes Leben kennen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Das ihr aber auch nie aufhören könnt, dreckige Witze zu machen...
> Und lesen könnt ihr außerdem nicht...
> man, langsam sollt ich die Fre**e halten, man müsst nur mal nach mit googlen und schön würde man mein halbes Leben kennen





Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber dann auf den kleinen Mann aufpassen, sonst wirds peinlich.


Ja ja, Recht hat er...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Das ihr aber auch nie aufhören könnt, dreckige Witze zu machen...


 
Wir haben noch nicht mal richtig damit angefangen. 



CentaX schrieb:


> Und lesen könnt ihr außerdem nicht...  Nein, ich hab heut nicht mit meinem Dödel gespielt^^


 
Stimmt, können wir nicht, allerdings wollen wir auch nicht wissen, wie oft du mit deinem Dödel spielst. 
Es reicht, wenn ich weiß, wie oft ich am Tag mit meinem Dödel spiele. 
(... spielen muss ).



CentaX schrieb:


> man, langsam sollt ich die Fre**e halten, man müsst nur mal nach mit googlen und schön würde man mein halbes Leben kennen


 
Den Rest kriegen wir auch noch raus.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schäuble ist unser Freund...
Stimmts Quanti?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Schäuble ist unser Freund...
> Stimmts Quanti?


 
Schäuble schicke ich regelmäßig Lippengerollte.


----------



## CentaX (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wofür braucht ihr dafür schäuble?
Einfach mal nach ''CentaX'' googlen, 1. Seite ganz unten PCGHX, 2. Seite nochn Forum, irgendwo weiter hinten ist CentaX ein Planet von Soruscant, Steuerberatungen, Kupplungen, Tankstellen und irgendwas italienisches gibts von mir auch noch 

Ääähm...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... das geht dann aber langsam zu weit


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe ein PCGH-Abo bestellt (Extended + Extreme). Als Abo-Prämie habe ich die Kone gewählt. Eigentlich sollte es 2-3 Wochen dauern, bis die kommt, aber dank Weihnachten darf ich wohl länger warten.
Offiziell hat meine Mutter mich geworben, inoffiziell habe ich alles gemacht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einfach wieder an die süße Maus denken, dann strahlt das Lächeln wieder.


Meine Kone kommt erst in ein paar Wochen, siehe oben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Offiziell hat meine Mutter mich geworben, inoffiziell habe ich alles gemacht.


 
Das ist aber nicht so gerne gesehen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht so gerne gesehen.


Und warum schreiben die dann:





> Sie können sich auch von Personen, die PC Games Hardware selbst nicht abonniert haben, als Abonnent werben lassen!


Die zielen doch darauf ab, dass man sich irgendeine Person sucht, die man als Werbenden einträgt. (Natürlich nur mit Zustimmung dieser Person.)


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Genau genommen sind die ganzen Prämienmodelle genau so gedacht, nur ist ein direktes Geschenk zum Heft afaik rechtlich nicht so einfach drin weshalb man halt den Umweg über einen zweiten Namen macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Stimmt schon, die wollen nur die Daten dieser Person haben und sie dann gewinnbringend verkaufen.
Danach wird man mit Werbung richtig zugespamt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir eben eine kleine Speichererweiterung bestellt, 12 GB OCZ i7 Edition.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Call of Duty 5: World at War UNCUT - inkl. Symbole und Zombie-Modus;

                  		Left 4 Dead  UNCUT - indiziert;

Scythe Musashi SCVMS-1000


----------



## aXwin (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade den Mindstar bestellt.
Ne Radeon HD4870 für 169€ inkl versand ist schon wirklich nen guter preis...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade den Mindstar bestellt.
> Ne Radeon HD4870 für 169€ inkl versand ist schon wirklich nen guter preis...


169€?
DIe billigste die ich finden kann gibt es ab 179,90€... 

EDIT: Ach ja Mindstar... 



CentaX schrieb:


> Wofür braucht ihr dafür schäuble?
> Einfach mal nach ''CentaX'' googlen, 1. Seite ganz unten PCGHX, 2. Seite nochn Forum, irgendwo weiter hinten ist CentaX ein Planet von Soruscant, Steuerberatungen, Kupplungen, Tankstellen und irgendwas italienisches gibts von mir auch noch
> 
> Ääähm...
> ...


Darf ich dich mieten?
Ich brauche noch jemand der mir beim zocken immer das Bier aus dem Kühlschrank holt.


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt ist mir glatt durch die Lappen gegangen, dass das Ex-Hasilein die 1000er Marke durchbrochen hat.
> Sorry und Glückwunsch.


Danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Darf ich dich mieten?
> Ich brauche noch jemand der mir beim zocken immer das Bier aus dem Kühlschrank holt.


 
Ich muss mir auch noch jemanden mieten, der meine Eiswürfel vorwärmt, bevor ich sie ins Whiskyglas kippe.


----------



## CentaX (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kommt drauf an, wie viel ihr zahlt ...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie viel ihr zahlt ...


Ein Ar***tritt pro Stunde sollte doch genügen oder?
Ich ziehe auch gern die Schuhe mit Spikes an.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Akasa AK-CB8-8-EXT 8 Pin Netzteilverlängerung - 30 cm  damit das CPU stromkabel nich quer übers Mainboard geht (sind ja immer sooo kurz*mecker*)

und dazu noch 5 mal Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

würd ja gern noch mehr kaufen aber hab sonst kein geld für Weihnachts geschenke ^^


----------



## Janny (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Pizza Turkish Style, wie immer 
am Dienstag, GTA IV gekauft
Gestern Bestellt, Samsung Syncmaster T220
Heute bei Ikea gekauft, Ikea Galant Eckschreibtisch  

das wärs dan


----------



## Lebun Lexad (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schreibtischsessel und einen Computertisch dazu


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe Rohlinge gekauft:
5x DVD-R LightScribe
10x CD-R LightScribe
5x CD-RW


----------



## Menthe (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen CSS Account zwar nich gekauft aber bekommen.

P.S. Jever hast ne PM.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Roccat Kone (passend zum Sense  ) 

Musste mich zwischen der Maus und CoD5 im MM entscheiden


----------



## willy (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

cool, es gibt bereits cod5, hab ich was verpasst ? o_O


----------



## Janny (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Roccat Kone (passend zum Sense  )
> 
> Musste mich zwischen der Maus und CoD5 im MM entscheiden



du hättest dich für CoD5 entscheinden sollen.

@ willy OMG


----------



## willy (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

also ich hab call of duty: world at war hier, ich seh keine 5 drauf... -.-


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das ist das gleich COD WaW ist COD 5!!!


----------



## willy (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ist es nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Call of Duty Modern Warfare war Teil 4 (steht ja auch auf dem Cover).
Danach kam Call of Duty World at War (es gibt den Hinweis "Teil 5" nicht).
Nächstes Jahr kommt dann Teil 6 raus.
Also kann man behaupten, dass World at War Teil 5 ist, aber es ist ebenso nicht verkehrt zu sagen, dass es nicht Teil 5 ist, da es ja nicht genau bezeichnet ist.


----------



## Janny (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> ist es nicht



Wenn man aber im Internet nach Call of Duty 5 sucht, ist dieses immer World at War, davor gab es 4, bald wird es CoD 6 geben, also wird es wohl 5 sein, was den auch sonst. Mit " ist es nicht", kannst du ja nicht viel klarstellen!


----------



## willy (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Call of Duty Modern Warfare war Teil 4 (steht ja auch auf dem Cover).
> Danach kam Call of Duty World at War (es gibt den Hinweis "Teil 5" nicht).
> Nächstes Jahr kommt dann Teil 6 raus.
> Also kann man behaupten, dass World at War Teil 5 ist, aber es ist ebenso nicht verkehrt zu sagen, dass es nicht Teil 5 ist, da es ja nicht genau bezeichnet ist.



hast du einen Stichfesten beweis, dass CoD: modern warfare 2 eine Nummer hat? bisher weiß die welt nur, dass es wieder im Modernen Spielen wird, mehr nicht, den namen hat sich das internet ausgedacht, genauso zu cod:ww, die leute sind zu faul 2 buchstaben anstatt ne zahl zu schreiben, aber cod5 ist einfach faktlich falsch, es ist nicht mal das 5te cod... (ihr vergesst Big red one und Roads to Victory, ebenfalls für Konsole, wie call of duty "3")


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mit der Logik wie bei CoD WaW könnte man auch GTA-VC als GTA 4 bezeichnen. San Andreas wäre dann GTA 5 und das neue dann wieder 4?


----------



## willy (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

du hast es erfasst
gta4 heißt ja auch nich gta6, gta vice city habt ihr doch auch nicht gta4 genannt? schaut was fürn desaster das gegeben hätte...
ich denke, dass cod:Modern Warfare 2 <<< genau so heißen wird, danach kommt ein cod5, welches in Vietnam spielt


----------



## Darkness08 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ATI Radeon HD4850 von Powercolor mit diesem "coolen" Zerotherm Lüfter der die Karte von Basis Design 80 grad auf ca 45 bringt und die Karte geht ab wie sau . das beste war als ich sie gekauft hatte war sie noch billiger^^


----------



## k-b (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vor ein paar Jahren noch hätte niemand eine Powercolor oder eine andere Grafikkarte von diesem Schlag gekauft, bzw. sich getraut das öffentlich (in solchen Kreisen) preiszugeben .. ^^


----------



## CentaX (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Darkness08 schrieb:


> ATI Radeon HD4850 von Powercolor mit diesem "coolen" Zerotherm Lüfter der die Karte von Basis Design 80 grad auf ca 45 bringt und die Karte geht ab wie sau . das beste war als ich sie gekauft hatte war sie noch billiger^^



Ich hab die ''PCS+'' - Version mit 1024mb Speicher.
Wenn man davon absieht, dass der Speicher nur auf 950mhz läuft und auf der AMD- Vorgabe von 993mhz schon Bildfehler bringt (ich hab sie noch gekauft, als sie offiziell noch mit 993mhz verkauft wurde, hab trotzdem eine mit 950mhz bekommen, sonst hätt ich den untertakten müssen), ist die Karte ganz gut...
Bei Winamp und WMP treten bei mir jedoch immer Bildfehler auf, das hatte ich bei keiner anderen GraKa vorher.
Da flackert immer eine Zeile vom Bildschirm schwarz... Naja, man kann mit leben.
Tipp: Den Lüfter im CCC auf 45% runterregeln, damit ist das Teil immer noch unhörbar (im Zweifelsfall auch 40%, sollte auch locker reichen^^) und bleibt bei mir in 3D (plus FAH) bei maximal 62° (OC @ 700mhz Chiptakt) ... 

@ k-b: Meine letzte Karte war ne passive Powercolor HD3870 SCS3, war ne super Karte, blieb kühler als das Referenz- Design, ist aber irgendwann durchgebrannt... Aber die Karte hatte echt Potential, 877/1396 (mit leichten Bildfehlern^^) war da drin. Ohne jede Spannungserhöhung... In HWbot hat die beste HD3870 nen vram- Takt von 1415mhz, glaub ich, irgendwas in dem Dreh - und da kann man sicher sein, dass die da mehr Spannung anliegen haben... 

Aber ich hab die Karte nur gekauft, weil das die günstigste HD4850 in dem Laden war, in dem ich die HD3870 umgetauscht hab, bei der ein anderer (LEISER) Kühler motiert ist. Das sie noch 1024mb vram hat, war einfach nur Zufall... 
Hersteller ist mir wirklich ziemlich wurst, vorher hatte ich ne Sapphire X1950 Pro / 512mb (war die einzige mit 512mb, glaube ich, wenn nicht, dann die günstigste), ne Sapphire HD2900 Pro / 256 bit (war auch die einzige) und dann die beiden erwähnten Powercolor Karten ...


----------



## k-b (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So um die Jahr2000-Wende hatten die so schlechte 2D-Filter, das selbst Windows hässlich drin war 
Die Leistung war extrem viel schlechter als bei Vergleichbaren. Was unter anderem auch an dem minderwertigen RAM der verbaut war lag


----------



## CentaX (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Um 2000 rum haben wir unsern ersten PC mit ner Riva TNT2 M64 gekauft, von daher kenn ich mich da nicht mit aus^^
Aber den vram - joa, den minderwertigen hab ich  Dafür aber 1gb, könnte in Zukunft lustig werden... da verzicht ich auch auf die paar % Leistung.


----------



## MaN!aC (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grad bei Alternate für meinen Bruder gekauft mit Weihnachts Expressversand 

A-DATA DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit -  2x -  Eins für mich 
AMD Phenom X4 9950 125W
Cooler Master RealPower M 520W
Sharkoon Venga Economy
XFX GTX260 Black Edition
Asrock A770CrossFire

Er ist sogeil auf seinen neuen PC, dass er keine Lust mehr hatte auf den Phenom II zu warten ^^

MfG

MaN!aC


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hatte euch ja letzte Woche von meiner 1TB Western Digital Festplatte berichtet, bei der ich versehentlich das falsche Modell bestellt hatte.

Diese ging auch sofort wieder zurück, heute erhielt ich eine Mail von Mindfactory mit einer Gutschrift, allerdings nur für die Festplatte, die Versandkosten waren nicht enthalten.

Meine Frage: Mindfactory müsste auch wieder die Versandkosten gutschreiben, oder?


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## Floro (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir ein Corsair HX520w gekauft .Liegt gerade vor meinem Tisch, muss aber noch zwei Tage warten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab meinen handy vertrag verlängert und mir dazu ein Samsung Soul U-900 gekauft


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Mindfactory müsste auch wieder die Versandkosten gutschreiben, oder?


Wenn man was innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschickt, erhält man das Geld zurück, aber nicht die Versandkosten. Wenn es eine Wertminderung gab, geht die vom erstatteten Geld ab. Für deine noch verschweißte (?) Festplatte kriegst du den vollen Betrag zurück, weil der Wert nicht gesunken ist. Aber warum sollte der Händler die Versandkosten übernehmen müssen, diese Kosten fallen ja immer an und du hast sie mit deiner Bestellung verursacht.


----------



## k-b (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Amazon erstattet die Versandkosten. Imho ist es doch so geregelt, dass ab 40Euro der Händler die Versandkosten zahlt. Oder? Weiß nicht mehr, hab die Vorlesung über E-Commerce nie abgeschlossen


----------



## aXwin (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich hatte euch ja letzte Woche von meiner 1TB Western Digital Festplatte berichtet, bei der ich versehentlich das falsche Modell bestellt hatte.
> 
> Diese ging auch sofort wieder zurück, heute erhielt ich eine Mail von Mindfactory mit einer Gutschrift, allerdings nur für die Festplatte, die Versandkosten waren nicht enthalten.
> 
> Meine Frage: Mindfactory müsste auch wieder die Versandkosten gutschreiben, oder?



Hast du den Reklamationsbogen ausgefüllt und unten den Zettel abgetrennt und aufs Paket geklebt??? Bei der Post wird das eingescannt und man muss kein Porto bezahlen! Wenn du in Vorkasse gegangen bist dann hast du pech gehabt... Weil Mindfactory dir ja ein Rücksendeschein beigelegt hat.

So wars bei einer Raklamtaion von einer CPU und meinem P5Q Deluxe was ich sogar voll erstattet bekommen habe obwohl sämtliches Zubehör geöffnet worden ist. Mindfactory ist da sehr Kulant finde ich.


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Hast du den Reklamationsbogen ausgefüllt und unten den Zettel abgetrennt und aufs Paket geklebt??? Bei der Post wird das eingescannt und man muss kein Porto bezahlen! Wenn du in Vorkasse gegangen bist dann hast du pech gehabt... Weil Mindfactory dir ja ein Rücksendeschein beigelegt hat.
> 
> So wars bei einer Raklamtaion von einer CPU und meinem P5Q Deluxe was ich sogar voll erstattet bekommen habe obwohl sämtliches Zubehör geöffnet worden ist. Mindfactory ist da sehr Kulant finde ich.



Die Festplatte war noch original verschweißt...habe den Zettel ausgefüllt und auf das Paket geklebt. Bei der Post musste ich kein Porto zahlen, allerdings waren die Versandkosten schon in dem Betrag enthalten, den ich vorher per Vorkasse an MindFactory überwiesen hatte (Festplatten-Kosten+Versandkosten).

Und nun hab ich nur das Geld für die Festplatte bekommen...eigentlich hab ich bei anderen Bestellungen immer das ganze Geld zurückbekommen, inklusive Versandkosten.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen vollen Tank Super für mein TöffTöff (Darf nächste Woche ins fränkische )

Eine Runde Haare schneiden

Thirteen Days auf DVD


----------



## aXwin (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Die Festplatte war noch original verschweißt...habe den Zettel ausgefüllt und auf das Paket geklebt. Bei der Post musste ich kein Porto zahlen, allerdings waren die Versandkosten schon in dem Betrag enthalten, den ich vorher per Vorkasse an MindFactory überwiesen hatte (Festplatten-Kosten+Versandkosten).
> 
> Und nun hab ich nur das Geld für die Festplatte bekommen...eigentlich hab ich bei anderen Bestellungen immer das ganze Geld zurückbekommen, inklusive Versandkosten.




Okay, das weis ich nicht genau weil ich bei MF grundsätzlich nur dann bestelle wenn Versandkostenfrei ist.

BTT: Ne Weihnachtskrippe aus Stein, Beleuchtetes Rehntier aus Acryl und nen 2,40m grossen Weihnachtsbaum!


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Okay, das weis ich nicht genau weil ich bei MF grundsätzlich nur dann bestelle wenn Versandkostenfrei ist.



Hatte ich auch vor, allerdings bin ich nicht über 100 Flocken gekommen


----------



## Janny (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

grade ist mein T220 angekommen. Hardwareversand ist echt Super, Freitag Nacht bestellt und heute schon da.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab im Forum ne X1800XT geholt. Wollte die immer haben, immer, immer .., mal so richtig High-End
Leider hatte ich damals keine 500€(Hatte ich die jemals?)
Freu mich wie ein Kind, ist wie so eine Art Triumph. Hab dich doch gekriegt.


----------



## f3rr1s (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB SpinPoint F1

Meine 300er wird mir zu klein


----------



## BTMsPlay (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir ne HD4870 von Palit zugelegt die Anschlussmöglichkeiten sind einfach genial DVI, HDMI, Display Port und auch noch nen alten VGA Anschluss. Zudem ist die Karte mit 2 Lüftern die selten über 29% drehen subjektiv leise.


----------



## taks (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen Führerschein. Und die Säcke wollten 100€ für das bisschen Plastik


----------



## Chris (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



taks schrieb:


> Nen Führerschein. Und die Säcke wollten 100€ für das bisschen Plastik




oh haste bestanden,gratuliere


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 x Samsung F1 1000GB -> 5 TeraByte Speicher für meine Shareware, Freeware und Urlaubsfotos


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



taks schrieb:


> Und die Säcke wollten 100€ für das bisschen Plastik


Ich habe mir vor Kurzem einen Angel-Erlaubnisschein für den Rhein gekauft. Da habe ich auch 60 € für ein paar Blätter Papier bezahlt, wobei das eher verständlich ist, weil damit Fisch-Besatzmaßnahmen finanziert werden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> 2 x Samsung F1 1000GB -> 5 TeraByte Speicher für meine Shareware, Freeware und Urlaubsfotos


Hier im Forum gibt es einen Weißbiertrinker und CSU-Wähler, der dir "Raub"kopiererei vorwirft, wenn er sowas liest. Der meint auch, man würde sich einen RapidShare Premium-Account nur kaufen, wenn man illegale Sachen vorhätte.  Weil ich öfter mal legale Sachen uppe und damit RapidPoints verdiene, hat er mich besonders im Visier.


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

bin auch besitzer eines rs accounts und kann mir ebenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass jemand den kauft nur um legale dinge hochzuladen. scheinst wohl ne ausnahme zu sein 
was der csu-wähler da erzählt, soll er mich als raubkopierer bezeichnen ist mir sowas von s**eißegal.
Du musst dich doch nicht ins Visir genommen von dem Spinner fühlen, lass ihn labern, einfach ingnorieren....


----------



## der_yappi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mich vor ein paar Wochen so über die dämliche Werbung bei _"Thirteen Days"_ aufgeregt, dass ich mir die DVD bei amazon bestellt habe.


----------



## k-b (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So ich habe mir  Sonic Unleashed (schon vor ein paar Tage, oh man ist das geil!!!!!!!!!!) gegönnt.

Desweiteren hab ich gerade bei amazon.co.uk bestellt, oh man! Der Pfund Kurs ist sowas von am Arsch und dann auch noch Sonderangebote. Gibt eigentlihc kein Spiel mehr das über 30 Euro kostet 

Mirrors Edge - 15 pfund
Fallout 3 - 25 pfund
Starwars - The force Unleashed - 25 pfund
(die 3 für ca. den Preis für ein Vollpreisspiel in Deutschland :o )


So - genug Stoff für das gesammte Praxissemester das im Februar startet. PS3 is einfach das beste Gerät um drauf zu zocken, bei solchen Preisen erst recht


----------



## GoZoU (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir vorhin eine Schneemann-Packung und eine Wakü-Packung Sleeve von mdpc-x gegönnt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> So ich habe mir Sonic Unleashed (schon vor ein paar Tage, oh man ist das geil!!!!!!!!!!) gegönnt.
> 
> Desweiteren hab ich gerade bei amazon.co.uk bestellt, oh man! Der Pfund Kurs ist sowas von am Arsch und dann auch noch Sonderangebote. Gibt eigentlihc kein Spiel mehr das über 30 Euro kostet
> 
> ...


 
Wieso wird man dann in Deutschland so abgezockt?


----------



## maaaaatze (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wird man dann in Deutschland so abgezockt?



Weil wir so dumm sind und es mit uns machen lassen....


----------



## maaaaatze (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

so, hab mir grad ein Mushkin 400Watt NT gekauft da mein Sharkoon Plötzlich ohne Ankündigung gestorben ist.


----------



## f3rr1s (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der Weihnachtsman kommt dieses Jahr als Postbote habe ne "kleine" bestelung gemacht


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Left4Dead Uncut Englisch


----------



## Chris (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gerade ebend bestellt ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Laufwerke - Blu-ray - Blu-ray Combo - LG GGC-H20LRB


----------



## Overlocked (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Im iTunesStore:

Disturbia 
Hot 'n' Cold
sober
so what
this is the life
Allein allein


----------



## Uziflator (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Chris schrieb:


> gerade ebend bestellt ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Laufwerke - Blu-ray - Blu-ray Combo - LG GGC-H20LRB



Ich brauch auch noch nen BluRay Laufwerk (besser Brenner) aber momentan gibt es kein "Systemseller"


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> So ich habe mir  Sonic Unleashed (schon vor ein paar Tage, oh man ist das geil!!!!!!!!!!) gegönnt.



Hey, Glückwunsch! Ich würde es mir auch gerne zulegen, nur wimmelt mich die Verwandlung in das für einen flotten Igel untypische, haarige Biest sehr ab. Du sagst, es ist zu verschmerzen. Schließlich bin ich ja ein Sonic-Fan der alten Socke


----------



## CooL (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Antec Three Hundred
Asus P5Q Pro
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500

bei Amazon bestellt da alles ein paar Euro billiger war als bei Alternate und sofort lieferbar war
der Rest folgt morgen bei Alternate


----------



## k-b (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hey, Glückwunsch! Ich würde es mir auch gerne zulegen, nur wimmelt mich die Verwandlung in das für einen flotten Igel untypische, haarige Biest sehr ab. Du sagst, es ist zu verschmerzen. Schließlich bin ich ja ein Sonic-Fan der alten Socke


Ist mein erstes Sonic. Ich finds absolut genial das die Hälfte Sonic ist und die Hälfte Jump n Run. Wunderschöne Unterhaltung. JEtzt nicht das perfekte Skiller-Game wo man Kombos drücken muss etc. (wie z.b. Heavenly Sword), aber einfach schöne Unterhaltung!

Das du Sonic Fan bist habe ich schon vermutet, dein Avatar spielt da etwas darauf an


----------



## Der Dudelsack (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich wollt mir noch mal was für den sockel 775 gönnen!!!
Ratet mal was: *RAMPAGE EXTREME*


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



diedudelsack schrieb:


> Ich wollt mir noch mal was für den sockel 775 gönnen!!!
> Ratet mal was: *RAMPAGE EXTREME*


 
Das Geld hättest du aber auch gleich in den Fluss werfen können.


----------



## Janny (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Geld hättest du aber auch gleich in den Fluss werfen können.



warum?


----------



## mofo45 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir ne cola gekauft^^


----------



## 1821984 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Salami, Schinken, Käse, Haargel, Zeitung, Schokolade, Lachs...

War bei Real!


----------



## der_yappi (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nachdem bei ebay die Preise astronomisch hoch sind / waren, hatte ich bei amazon.de Glück.

Ein gebrauchtes Cambdrige Soundworks CSW digital 2.1 für 30€

Gestern ging solch ein System für >70€ weg 

Aber endlich mein kompaktes Boxenset für den VHS / DVD und DVB-C parallel

2 x analog-in + 1 x digital-in sei dank!


----------



## Der Dudelsack (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@quantenslipstream: : warum???


----------



## potzblitz (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir mal ne xbox360 gegönnt. Die 60GB Version mit Lego Indy und Kung Fu Panda  aber im Vergleich zu meiner PS3 ist sie doch nicht so toll 
- Laut
- kein Wlan
- Onlinegaming kostet

Naja aber wenigstens kann ich jetzt Ace Combat 6 spielen.


----------



## Uziflator (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir das Xbox360 Gamepad fürn PC gegönnt. Bei Amazon für 33 Flocken,ich war vorher in 10 Läden (in der Haupstadt des Genusses,Essen) keiner hatte das da.Was ein Mist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:Und ein Kasten Stauder(Eine Bier Marke) für Silvester.


----------



## Menthe (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

CSS mit HL2DM und DoD.


----------



## f3rr1s (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Left 4 Dead über Steam ging inerhalb von 30sec O_O


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine CD.


----------



## Uziflator (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Eine CD.



Eine von Heino?

Welche den jetz?

PS.Wir lachen auch nich!


----------



## Menthe (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



f3rr1s schrieb:


> Left 4 Dead über Steam ging inerhalb von 30sec O_O


 
Was hast du für ne Leitung o0


----------



## True Monkey (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein paar Bananen und ein Rückenkratzer.


----------



## CooL (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CooL schrieb:


> Antec Three Hundred
> Asus P5Q Pro
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
> 
> ...



Und hier die komplettierung meiner Bestellung

  Western   Digital 640 GB
  Corsair   DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit
 Pioneer   DVR-216DBK       
Samsung SH-D162D 
      EKL Alpenföhn   "Groß Clockner" 
  PRO82+ 525W (525 Watt) TN5X24
Monitorkabel DVI-D->DVI-D (2 m) RDVC06
 GTX280 AMP (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280) JCXTP2

Gesamtwert            : EUR 677,51 
Zusammengebastelt soll das ein PC werden xD
Wurde ein paar Euro teurer als erwartet aber naja sowas kauft man nicht alle Tage


----------



## f3rr1s (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Was hast du für ne Leitung o0


Ja der kauf dauerte 30sec 
Der Download 2std


----------



## Menthe (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Musste doch dazu sagen


----------



## Nickles (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hehe,Meine lüfter sind jetzt leiser weil:YouTube - PCGH zeigt wie man einen fan adapter baut


----------



## Uziflator (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Nickles schrieb:


> hehe,Meine lüfter sind jetzt leiser weil:YouTube - PCGH zeigt wie man einen fan adapter baut


Dafür brauchst du ein Video?
Wie wären denn leisere Lüfter?!


Hab mir mal 3x NB XL.1 bestellt und 2x passende Schwarze Lüftergitter.

Und die Mädchenpackung.Nichts falsches denken.


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du ein Video?
> *Wie wären denn leisere Lüfter?!*
> 
> 
> ...



Die sind aber auch nicht schlecht.

YouTube - pcgh testet delta lüfter

Nagut jetzt mal von der Lautstärke abgesehen 


EDIT:

War gerade um 8:00 Uhr bei der Ratio (Supermarkt) und was da los wa glaubt ihr garnicht. Wie die tiere auf die Sylvesterartikel haben die sich gestürtzt .

Meine ausbeute:

2 Pakete Super Böller II â 80stück
2 Pakete D Böller â80stück
1 Batterie
1 Paket Raketen 
1 Paket Raketen inkl. Kleinkrams 

Und vom letzten Jahr hab ich noch ca. 60 D Böller über 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

war auch grad einkaufen - dies jahr etwas sparsamer
D-Böller kommen noch welche
greetz


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



theLamer schrieb:


> war auch grad einkaufen - dies jahr etwas sparsamer
> D-Böller kommen noch welche
> greetz



Ich muss mir irgendwie noch ein paar "cracker" organisieren. Diese 320er Pakete


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein samsung S223Q DVD-Brenner (meiner is scheinbar kaputt -.-)
und 2GB DDR2-667 Notebook Ram für meinen 1000H


----------



## JaMoin51727 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

endlich den coolermaster haf 932 mit dem scythe musashi grafikkartenkühler un den EKL groß clock'ner blue edition für cpu xD ich hoffe caseking schaffts noch vor silvester loszuschicken... 31. is nämlich lanparty ^^ ich denk ma mit den teilen schaff ich es meine komponenten kühl zu halten xD


----------



## mofo45 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Polenboeller und Softgunkugeln


----------



## SilentKilla (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



mofo45 schrieb:


> Polenboeller



Und wieder ein Kandidat fürs Krankenhaus wegen Verbrennungen.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Kandidat fürs Krankenhaus wegen Verbrennungen.



Vieleicht brauch er danach auch ne Handprotese!


----------



## willy (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

lass die kinder halt ihre kracher rumwerfen


----------



## El-Hanfo (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir einen Xigmatek Achilles, Xigmatek XLF-F1253 (Lüfter), eine Tube MX-2 und Lüfterentkoppler geholt.

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Böller und Raketen (aber nicht die Polen- oder Tschechenteile)


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Böller und Raketen (aber nicht die Polen- oder Tschechenteile)



Dann doch die belgischen. Sollen auch ganz gut sein, have fun


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Böller und Raketen (aber nicht die Polen- oder *Tschechenteile*)


Wenn man nach Tschechien geht, muss man volltanken.  Dort ist der Sprit viel billiger.

Schade, dass man nur 20L außerhalb des Tanks zollfrei über die Grenze bringen darf, obwohl es innerhalb der EU eigentlich keine Binnenzölle und Einfuhrbeschränkungen gibt. Dieses 20L-Limit ist eine miese Verarsche.


----------



## riedochs (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein paar Teile für den HTPC und nen Kühler.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- PCGHX
- Salat
- 3x Schleifpapier
- Grundierung
- Klarlack


----------



## Nickles (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

sag ich nicht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Nickles schrieb:


> sag ich nicht


Lass mich raten:


pr0n-Heft
Lümmeltüten
"Spielzeug" für deine Freundin
pr0n-Film
ein indiziertes Spiel - da musst du ein erlogenes "(dt.)" dranhängen, dann darfst du es hier posten
RapidShare Premium-Account


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Lass mich raten:
> 
> 
> pr0n-Heft
> ...



Der hat was zu verbergen.



Jetz was von mir.

Mein neuestes Stück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

AKG K530


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Neuste Errungenschaft. Im hoffe 55nm

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - NVIDIA - EVGA GTX260 Core 216 SuperClocked


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Meine Neuste Errungenschaft. Im hoffe 55nm
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - NVIDIA - EVGA GTX260 Core 216 SuperClocked




Zitat: 

Weitere Infos 			 			 		 		 			 				 					


					Graphics PLUS, CUDA, 55nm, Unterstützt DirectX 10, OpenGL 2.1 und HDCP. Die Grafikkarte benötigt zum Betrieb zwei 6-pin Anschlüsse am Netzteil.

Dort stehts


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> Weitere Infos
> 
> ...



Das Hab ich gelesen! Aber man weis ja nie, mal schauen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das Hab ich gelesen! Aber man weis ja nie, mal schauen.



Tja wenn sie nicht einhalten was drauf steht gehts halt wieder zurück. So einfach is das


----------



## aurionkratos (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne CD


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe Feuerwerk gekauft:

Feuerwerksbatterie Reno, 16 Schuss, Brenndauer: ca. 35 Sek., Effekthöhe: 30m
Feuerwerksbatterien-2er-Set Las Vegas, 2x 100 Schuss, Brenndauer: 2x 50 Sek., Effekthöhe: 25m
50-Teiliges Böller-Set Hunan

Letzteres ist besonders schön schön:

4x Super-Böller I 
8x China-Böller D
6x China-Böller B
6x China-Böller A
16x China-Knaller
10x Pyro-Petarde = Reibkopf-Knaller


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wow, kinder sind am start


----------



## gdfan (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ willy: Kann das sein das du etwas gegen Jüngere Menschen hast?? Dasnist mir schon öfter aufgefallen


----------



## Janny (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> wow, kinder sind am start



Jeder ist noch ein bisschen Kind.
Hab eben mit meinem dad auch erstmal böller gekauft 

3x Raketten Sets
1x Super Böller B
4x so von boden schuss zeug


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



gdfan schrieb:


> @ willy: Kann das sein das du etwas gegen Jüngere Menschen hast?? Dasnist mir schon öfter aufgefallen


Er hat auch was gegen leckeres, preußisches Bier und gegen AMD.


----------



## Heroman_overall (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So hab heut auch mal wieder was für meinen Rechner in Auftrag gegeben um den endlich mal schön leise zu bekommen und um die Optik und Kühlleistung zu bessern.

1x ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - DDR2-1066 - OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit
1x ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Lüfter - Scythe Musashi
1x ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - Tagan TG600-BZ PipeRock 600W
2x ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Zubehör - Thermalright Chipsatzkühler HR-05 SLI/IFX
3x ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Zubehör - Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 5,25"

Kanns kaum erwarten bis die Sachen endlich da sind. Habs mir aber nicht bei alternate gekauft. War mir zu teuer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

A-Data Speicher für 30€ inkl Versand und 'ne 640GB HDD.


----------



## sportline105 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

 der rest ist noch bei mindactory und alternate


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



gdfan schrieb:


> @ willy: Kann das sein das du etwas gegen Jüngere Menschen hast?? Dasnist mir schon öfter aufgefallen



ich bin selbst 16 und find böller kindisch, genauso finde ich industriebier, aka spülmittel abscheulich

ich mein, mit 12 fand ich böller noch toll, mit 14 hab ich im suff noch drüber gelacht, aber jetzt finde ich das einfach nur noch kindisch mit knallern rumzuwerfen, vorallem wenn welche damit angeben wieviele polenböller sie wieder haben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> ich [...] find böller kindisch


Man muss das alte Jahr mit viel Lärm verabschieden und das neue Jahr mit noch viel mehr Lärm begrüßen. Die Chinesen werden schon einen Grund gehabt haben, Böller zu erfinden.
Ach ja, man muss zu Silvester auch laut Metal hören, diese Art von Lärm ist sehr schön.


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich feiere sehr laut, dazu brauch ich keine böller


----------



## GoZoU (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Isolier- und Gewebeband 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bobby (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Digital-Sat- Receiver Inverto Scena 5 mal schauen wie er funzt


----------



## Robär (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

TFC Xchanger 480
XSPC 250mm Passiv AGB schwarz
4m Tygon Schlauch
Silverstone Temjin TJ07 Schwarz mit Window (muss die arme HW nu nicht mehr auf dem Boden vegetieren )


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne flasche Bacardi und ne flasche Absolut Vodka, war aber gestern schon und habs vergessen zu posten


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> TFC Xchanger 480
> XSPC 250mm Passiv AGB schwarz
> 4m Tygon Schlauch
> Silverstone Temjin TJ07 Schwarz mit Window (muss die arme HW nu nicht mehr auf dem Boden vegetieren )



Wir bekommen doch bestimmt Bilder zusehen,oder?

Ich ahb ja leider nur den Kleinenbruder. Das Fortress, Bilder setz ich Morgen ins Forum.bin aber damit zufreiden.


----------



## Robär (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kann ich natürlich machen, wenn alles hier ist. Bezweifle irgendwie, dass die in den nächsten Tagen gescheit zum arbeiten/versenden kommen.

Gibts eigentlich nen Case Bilderthread oder wo postet man sowas. Das Fortress find ich auch schick  Leider will der 480er da gar nicht reinpassen


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> Kann ich natürlich machen, wenn alles hier ist. Bezweifle irgendwie, dass die in den nächsten Tagen gescheit zum arbeiten/versenden kommen.
> 
> Gibts eigentlich nen Case Bilderthread oder wo postet man sowas. Das Fortress find ich auch schick  Leider will der 480er da gar nicht reinpassen



Einen BilderThread könnte man dann ja aufmachen.Eigentlich solls du erst Bilder machen wenn du alles drin hast


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> Leider will der 480er da gar nicht reinpassen


Wenn ich irgendwann eine WaKü kaufe, muss ich den Radiator auch extern aufstellen. Im Gehäuse wäre Platz für zwei Single-Radiatoren, aber etwas größeres muss nach draußen.


----------



## GoZoU (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> TFC Xchanger 480



Da kenn ich noch einen der vorhin einen Xchanger 480 geordert hat, nachdem er nach gut 6 Wochen endlich wieder lieferbar ist 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwann eine WaKü kaufe, muss ich den Radiator auch extern aufstellen. Im Gehäuse wäre Platz für zwei Single-Radiatoren, aber etwas größeres muss nach draußen.


Das muss ich dann wahrscheinlich auch so machen, aufs Top passt allerdings nur ein Dualradi.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das muss ich dann wahrscheinlich auch so machen, aufs Top passt allerdings nur ein Dualradi.


Das geht nicht, oben ist bei meinem Case schon was. Ich habe ein Thermaltake Armor: Welcome to Thermaltake

Ich könnte jeweils oben und hinten einen 120er-Radi montieren. Das geht aber nur als Ergänzung zum 480er.

Ich werde mir dann wohl an der Wand ein Brett montieren, wo der 480er-Radi steht. Das TT Armor hat hinten 4 Schlauchdurchführungen, das ist perfekt für externe Radiatoren.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gerade im mindnightshopping bei mindfactory bestellt:

1 x 1000GB Samsung HD103UJ SpinPoint F1 32MB SATA2
1 x 2x2048MB Kit OCZ Reaper HPC 1066MHz CL5
1 x 60GB OCZ SATA 2,5" Solid State Disk (OCZSSD2-1SLD60G)
1 x extern 2,5" Sinan Power HDD Case K-2500 Schwarz


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> gerade im mindnightshopping bei mindfactory bestellt:
> 
> 1 x 1000GB Samsung HD103UJ SpinPoint F1 32MB SATA2


Die habe ich auch, die ist gut. Leider gingen die ersten beiden Exemplare nach wenigen Tagen kaputt und mussten zur RMA, aber das 3. Exemplar funktioniert tadellos.
Die HD103UJ ist schön schnell, schneller als die HD501LJ, die ich davor hatte. Diese HD501LJ ging ebenfalls kaputt, musste zur RMA und der Ersatz ist jetzt in einem externen Gehäuse.



> 1 x 60GB OCZ SATA 2,5" Solid State Disk (OCZSSD2-1SLD60G)


Soweit ich weiß verwendet OCZ MLC-Chips. Ich würde nur SSDs mit SLC-Chips kaufen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch, die ist gut. Leider gingen die ersten beiden Exemplare nach wenigen Tagen kaputt und mussten zur RMA, aber das 3. Exemplar funktioniert tadellos.
> Die HD103UJ ist schön schnell, schneller als die HD501LJ, die ich davor hatte. Diese HD501LJ ging ebenfalls kaputt, musste zur RMA und der Ersatz ist jetzt in einem externen Gehäuse.



ich hab schon eine, ich weiß wie die abgeht 



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß verwendet OCZ MLC-Chips. Ich würde nur SSDs mit SLC-Chips kaufen.



die ist für meinen eee pc, die soll nicht schnell sein, sonder zuverlässig, stossfest und billig 
und schneller als die orginal platte ist se immernoch


----------



## Robär (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Billig kann man SSD leider aber immernoch nicht nennen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> Billig kann man SSD leider aber immernoch nicht nennen.




ja klar, aber 115€ für 60GB mit MLC sind besser als ~250€ für eine 60GB mit SLC.

Übertragungsraten von 200MB oder gar noch mehr bekomme ich mit nem Eee Pc eh nie hin , da reichen mir 





> lesen: 155MB/s
> schreiben: 90MB/s


 dicke 


vor allem im Gegensatz zu den 45-50MB zu der platte die drin ist .


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab hier seit gut 'nem halben Jahr nicht mehr gepostet.

Hmm, mal ueberlegen..
- iPod Touch 
- Sony Ericsson K850i
- Belkin Sonic Wave Two-Tone (fuer den iPod)
- 'ne Menge Whopper 
- Geschenke zum Nach-Hause-schicken
- Geschenke zum Hier-verteilen
- 1 GB Sandisk Cruzer Micro


----------



## Nickles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kekse


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Nickles schrieb:


> Kekse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Der 2500. Beitrag in diesem Thread und dann auch noch so ein sinnloser wichtiger mit einem Kult Smiley.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hab hier seit gut 'nem halben Jahr nicht mehr gepostet.
> 
> Hmm, mal ueberlegen..
> - iPod Touch


und biste zufrieden mit diesem Sahnestück


----------



## FadeOfReality (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

EK NB-SMAX
EK Mosfet ASUS X38

EVGA GTX260 55nm SC

kommt aber alles noch
wobei die EK dinger scho längst da hätten sein sollen

die GTX kommt am 2ten

p.s. ceresPK91.. 1 min zu früh gepostet! XD


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> und biste zufrieden mit diesem Sahnestück



Kann man schon so sagen. 
BS ist, dass es noch keinen Jailbreak gibt, aber naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> BS ist, dass es noch keinen Jailbreak gibt, aber naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


 
*hust hust*
Ist das nicht die Sache, die bei Apple nicht gerne gesehen wird?


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *hust hust*
> Ist das nicht die Sache, die bei Apple nicht gerne gesehen wird?



Weißt du, wo mir das vorbeigeht? 
Und gut einem Viertel aller iPod-/iPhone-Besitzer auch..


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Weißt du, wo mir das vorbeigeht?
> Und gut einem Viertel aller iPod-/iPhone-Besitzer auch..


 
*Apple niederknüppeln und Whoosaa gepimpten iPod besorgen*


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Apple niederknüppeln und Whoosaa gepimpten iPod besorgen*



Danke. 
*quantenslipstream einen Keks zu seinem schottischen Whiskey geben*


----------



## Uziflator (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Danke.
> *quantenslipstream einen Keks zu seinem schottischen Whiskey geben*



Der muss aber dann schon 50 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.Dann wird er dir ewig dankbar sein.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich freu mich drauf 321meins

http://www.ditech.de/artikel/GPE810...rSuperClocked_Retail_896MB.html?from=geizhals


----------



## CeresPK (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mein Pod kommt bisher noch ohne Jailbraik aus und das bleibt auch erstmal so


----------



## mr.madman (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne HD 4830 als Weihnachtsablöse für ne x1950pro 512


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> mein Pod kommt bisher noch ohne Jailbraik aus und das bleibt auch erstmal so



Hast du auch den Touch 2G?


----------



## CeresPK (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nein noch den 1G
da habe ich mich aber tierisch geärgert, denn den habe ich mir im August gegönnt und nen paar Wochen dannach hat Apple dann den 2G aufm Markt gebracht 
aber trotzdem bin ich mit dem süßen Ding extrem zufrieden auch wenn ich nochmal 7,99€ für das Softwareupdate 2.0 ausgegeben habe nur damit ich Games zocken kann

Aber ich muss sagen das es sich trotzdem gelohnt hat


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade ein 13000mAh akku für meinen Eee 1000h und ein 2tes ladekabel bestellt


----------



## bobby (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Druckerpatronen für  Canon  IP 4500  bestellt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



mr.madman schrieb:


> ne HD 4830 als Weihnachtsablöse für ne x1950pro 512


Wie oft habe ich mich schon darüber geärgert, dass ich damals das GA-965P-DS3 gekauft habe und nicht das DS3P? Sonst hätte ich jetzt nämlich 2 PCIe x16-Slots und könnte dir deine Graka abkaufen. OK, meine X1950 Pro hat nur 256 MB, Crossfire mit 2 identischen Karten ist besser.

Ich hätte auch Firewire, wenn ich das DS3P gekauft hätte. Eigentlich war DS3P geplant, aus Geldmangel habe ich das DS3 genommen. Ich hätte besser noch das bisschen Geld gespart und dann gekauft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie oft habe ich mich schon darüber geärgert, dass ich damals das GA-965P-DS3 gekauft habe und nicht das DS3P? Sonst hätte ich jetzt nämlich 2 PCIe x16-Slots und könnte dir deine Graka abkaufen. OK, meine X1950 Pro hat nur 256 MB, Crossfire mit 2 identischen Karten ist besser.
> 
> Ich hätte auch Firewire, wenn ich das DS3P gekauft hätte. Eigentlich war DS3P geplant, aus Geldmangel habe ich das DS3 genommen. Ich hätte besser noch das bisschen Geld gespart und dann gekauft.



Es würde sicher viel mehr sinn machen deine Graka zu verkaufen und dafür ne ordentliche Karte. 2x x1950 Po bringts nich wirklich  

Oder hast du vor Punkte zu holen?


----------



## willy (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne schachtel kippen lucky strike, mach ich nie wieder, hab vergessen wie die stinken


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Es würde sicher viel mehr sinn machen deine Graka zu verkaufen und dafür ne ordentliche Karte. 2x x1950 Po bringts nich wirklich
> 
> Oder hast du vor Punkte zu holen?


Wenn ich Geld hätte, würde ich eine HD4870 nehmen. Aber ich habe nicht genug Geld und eine zweite X1950 Pro für 30€ oder so würde ich nehmen. 40€ würde ich dafür aber nicht mehr zahlen.


----------



## k-b (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Fürs neue Jahr den Vorsatz gepackt zu Rauchen anfangen?


----------



## willy (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne, hab die schachtel gestern nur für silvester gekauft^^ wollt aber nich von der party nach hause rennen und das ins forum schreiben, wie nerdig wäre das denn? xD


----------



## k-b (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Allein das du einem Internetforum mitteilen musst, dass du Zigaretten gekauft hast ist schon nerdig genug.

Man muss ja auch nicht jede Sinnlosigkeit hier rein schreiben.


----------



## willy (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

naja, der thread heißt, was habt ihr gerade gekauft, und da leute auch sagen, dass sie heute nen bleistift gekauft haben, kann ich auch schrieben, dass ich ne schachtel kippen gekauft hab, für das is der thread da



> Hier rein gehören Bilder sowie ne kleine Beschreibung des Gekauften.



und da ich gegen zigarettenwerbung bin, setz ich kein bild rein, sondern sage nur, dass ich ne schachtel erworben habe. außerdem werden 90% der vorsätze eh nich gehalten, von da aus


----------



## mr.madman (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie oft habe ich mich schon darüber geärgert, dass ich damals das GA-965P-DS3 gekauft habe und nicht das DS3P? Sonst hätte ich jetzt nämlich 2 PCIe x16-Slots und könnte dir deine Graka abkaufen. OK, meine X1950 Pro hat nur 256 MB, Crossfire mit 2 identischen Karten ist besser.
> 
> Ich hätte auch Firewire, wenn ich das DS3P gekauft hätte. Eigentlich war DS3P geplant, aus Geldmangel habe ich das DS3 genommen. Ich hätte besser noch das bisschen Geld gespart und dann gekauft.


 
das hatte ich damals auch geplant, aber bei Crossfire mit nem 965P wird der 2te pcie x16 auf x4 gesenkt, weil der chipsatz keine 32 lanes hat und die vorteile einer schnellen einzelkarte waren für mich persönlich überzeugender


----------



## k-b (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

War auch nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## willy (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab ich auch nich so angenommen xD bzw bin ich noch zu benommen um das wahrzunehmen.

btw, auf seite 3 hat jemand Met (honigwein) gepostet, also bin ich im klaren recht^^

zudem wünsch ich dir ein freues neues, k-b


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



mr.madman schrieb:


> das hatte ich damals auch geplant, aber bei Crossfire mit nem 965P wird der 2te pcie x16 auf x4 gesenkt, weil der chipsatz keine 32 lanes hat und die vorteile einer schnellen einzelkarte waren für mich persönlich überzeugender


Ich werde auch mit einer einzigen X1950 Pro auskommen, bis ich irgendwann Geld für eine schnelle Einzelkarte habe. Vielleicht wird das dann eine HD5870, wenn die nicht zu teuer wird.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die neue PCGH 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die neue PCGH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann die Fliegen? sieht so aus


----------



## Lee (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heul, meine kommt erst am Samstag... Dabei bin ich doch so gespannt auf den Deneb Test


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Heul, meine kommt erst am Samstag... Dabei bin ich doch so gespannt auf den Deneb Test



Ich kann ein sagen, die Videos sind so hammer geil, ich kann nichmehr vor lachen, auch das einstündige Video-Special ist sehr interessant  

Mehr will ich nich sagen, sonst verrate ich ja schon alles


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich kann ein sagen, die Videos sind so hammer geil, ich kann nichmehr vor lachen, auch das einstündige Video-Special ist sehr interessant
> 
> Mehr will ich nich sagen, sonst verrate ich ja schon alles



Das Jubiläums Video ist auch gut,aber der Ton stimmt bei mir nicht mit dem Bild überein,komisch find ich nur die andern liefen fehler frei.

Die Deneb benchmarks sind aussagekräftig!


----------



## Alpa2 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir gerade den neuen CPU deneb Gekauft Neobuy.de Hoffe das ich ihn in %tage habe bin schohn  gesband soll L3 cach von 8 MB haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Alpa2 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade den neuen CPU deneb Gekauft Neobuy.de Hoffe das ich ihn in %tage habe bin schohn gesband soll L3 cach von 8 MB haben.


 
Na ja, das Mainboard ist nicht gerade das Beste und das Netzteil..... 
Aber, wenn es denn läuft, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Kaktus (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Quarckkeulchen ... meine Freundin wollte unbedingt welche.


----------



## sportline105 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, das Mainboard ist nicht gerade das Beste und das Netzteil.....
> Aber, wenn es denn läuft, viel Spaß damit.


vielleicht hat er sich ja auch nur die cpu gekauft?


----------



## djnoob (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir ein P5Q-E Deluxe gekauft und müsste morgen ankommen. Desweiteren bestelle ich meinen ersten Wakü


----------



## f3rr1s (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



djnoob schrieb:


> Habe mir ein P5Q-E Deluxe gekauft und müsste morgen ankommen. Desweiteren bestelle ich meinen ersten Wakü


Na den viel Spaß beim einbau Bilder nicht Vergessen !


----------



## Maggats (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

rampage formula, e8400, 4g ocz platinum ddr 1066, ifx 14, scythe s-flex, sleeve, ibl dämmmatten, 8 gb usb stick. alles zusammen schlanke 516,20€


----------



## CentaX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen neuen PSP- Akku für 8,87€ aus China oder so 
DealExtreme: $11.96 Pandora Service Mode Unbricker Battery for PSP 1000/Phat (1800mAh)
In PSPSource haben viele gesagt, sie hätten ihre Sachen bekommen, bin wirklich gespannt... Wenn nicht, isses auch nicht soo schlimm, nen Versuch wars wert. Der Akku kostet in Deutschland 25€...


----------



## roadgecko (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Nen neuen PSP- Akku für 8,87€ aus China oder so
> DealExtreme: $11.96 Pandora Service Mode Unbricker Battery for PSP 1000/Phat (1800mAh)
> In PSPSource haben viele gesagt, sie hätten ihre Sachen bekommen, bin wirklich gespannt... Wenn nicht, isses auch nicht soo schlimm, nen Versuch wars wert. Der Akku kostet in Deutschland 25€...



Unbricker mh brauch auch noch ein. Bin am überlegen meine PSP wieder flott zu machne und sie dann zu verkaufen. Gezogt wird eh nurnoch am PC mit geiler Grafik


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Unbricker mh brauch auch noch ein. Bin am überlegen meine PSP wieder flott zu machne und sie dann zu verkaufen. Gezogt wird eh nurnoch am PC mit geiler Grafik


oder aufm iPod Touch (ist bei mir jedenfalls so


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



sportline105 schrieb:


> vielleicht hat er sich ja auch nur die cpu gekauft?


 
Ich habe mich auch das Komplettsystem bezogen.


----------



## CentaX (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Unbricker mh brauch auch noch ein. Bin am überlegen meine PSP wieder flott zu machne und sie dann zu verkaufen. Gezogt wird eh nurnoch am PC mit geiler Grafik



Das mitm Unbricken ist kein Problem... ich hab ne funzende PSP mit Custom Firmware und 6 Leuten im näheren Umkreis hab ich auch ne CFW geflasht, im Zweifelsfall fahr ich da halt mal vorbei und änder die eeprom des Akkus 
Aber meiner war halt schrott... Der da ist dort billig und lässt sich umschalten (dann kann ich meine auch selber wieder flottkriegen, wenn ich sie kaputtflashen sollte, außerdem isses einfacher als jedes mal den Akku zu bearbeiten^^)...
Da hab ich doch zugeschlagen^^


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

GA-P45-DS3
Sennheiser PC350 
Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series
Arctic Silver Silver 5 12g Tube


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen blau beleuchteten 12cm-Lüfter von CoolerMaster


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - V 350 Serie » Lian Li PC-V350 A - silver

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P


----------



## maaaaatze (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

HTPC oder Lan PC? aber ansonsten schickes Case


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

LAN und Normal PC


----------



## Thunder (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mich gekauft ein.

Plantronics Gamecom 777

Roccat Kone laser Maus

Samsung Spinpoint F1 750Gb


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir nen Sub für meine Hifi-Anlage gestern gekauft.
Ist ein Infinity schön in Buche Masivholz und hat mächtig Wums.
Meine Nachbarn werden mir dankbar sein!


----------



## bobby (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

habe mir so eben nen sat-receiver humax hd-fox gekauft, werde mal mit mein topfield und inverto scena 5 vergleichen (brauch noch einen für mein fitnesszimmer muß nur gutes bild haben)


----------



## CentaX (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe soeben das Roccat Taito und den Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X gekauft...  Bei Trade-a-game, mit vielen Probs... wollte noch nen Gutscheincode haben  Hoffe jetzt, das Geld hat Paypal überwiesen, das Fenster war plötzlich weg oO


----------



## Shibi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Aquaero USB 4.00 und passend dazu eine schwarze Frontblende. Schonwieder 100€ weg. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

MSPC-X Sleve und den Molex Pinremover, erst mal die Mädchenpackung zum Üben.


----------



## Robär (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Erzähl dann mal bitte wie es sich so für einen Anfänger macht  

Gerade mal wieder ne Bestellung an A-C rausgegangen:
Feser Fitting 13/10 gerade
Feser Fitting 13/10 45° gewinkelt
Feser 13/10 Schlauch schwarz
ATX Überbrückungskabel​


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir gerade bei Amazon zwei Lüfter mit blauen LEDs gekauft. 20€ weg.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## roga01 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade bei K&M einen 26" Riesen von NovitA gekauft. Echt riesig. Leider fehlt mir noch ein DVI-D Kabel.


----------



## MaN!aC (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Endlich einen schön bequemen Freischwinger


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Logitech Formula Wheel


----------



## STSLeon (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute endlich mein T-Home Entertain bekommen, und ich muss sagen, der MediaReceiver macht mal richtig was her.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich kann es nicht lassen und werde nachher wieder Mecker von meiner Freundin bekommen..aber mir sind diese Sachen noch eingefallen die ich noch brauche:

1x Fließanzeiger mit Filter G1/4" Zoll Gewinde - 13,79 EUR
1x Thermosensor In-Line 10/8mm mit Display (rot) - 19,50 EUR
4x 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - black nickel - 5,56 EUR
1x DHL - 5,90 EUR
1x Rabatt bei Zahlart Vorkasse:-3.00% - -1,17 EUR

inkl. 19% USt.: 6,96 EUR


Gesamtsumme: 43,58 EUR

habe sie in meinem lieblings A-C-Shop.de bestellt...


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V2010B Big-Tower - black

die Caseking.de » Modding » Displays & Multifunktionspanels » Scythe KM01-BK Kaze Master 5,25 Zoll - schwarz


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

da hast du aber viel Geld ausgelegt...


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ach ja war Weihnachtsgeld das geht das noch.


----------



## MaN!aC (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aus Langeweile den cXtreme Überraschungskoffer von Ashampoo 
Entweder isses ein Samsung Plasma-TV mit 42", eine Canon Ixus 70 IS, eine Vivanco Universalfernbedienung oder eine Maglite 3C.

16€ inc. Versand kann man nix sagen, allein die Maglite wäre mehr Wert.


----------



## Fransen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was könnte das sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Deine neue Wakü?


----------



## Fransen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Deine neue Wakü?



Ja, genau.
->endlich ist sie da...


----------



## Lee (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gibts ein Tagebuch?^^


----------



## Fransen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Gibts ein Tagebuch?^^



War eigentlich geplant.
Nur leider fehlt mir gerade die Zeit die Kühlung überhaupt einzubauen, wenn dann komme ich am Wochenende dazu.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Fransen

Waschmittel , Fliegengitter, Grundwasserpumpe ,Ersatzlüfter fürn Föhn und Gartenschläuche?


----------



## Fransen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> @Fransen
> 
> Waschmittel , Fliegengitter, Grundwasserpumpe ,Ersatzlüfter fürn Föhn und Gartenschläuche?



Klar, man muss ja für den Sommer schonmal vorsorgen.


----------



## Overlocked (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schutzfolie für iPod und Aufladekabel für iPod.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hama 16gb USB-Stick
Din->Iso Auto-Antennanadapter
World of Goo(endlich)


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Entlich hab ich meine 4870 1GB und XBox360/windows Pad da,juhu zocken.!


----------



## aXwin (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Stolzer Besitzer seit letzter woche von: Sharkoon Rush Case!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade angekommen: Scythe Shuriken für mein Sharkoon Rush Case 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rancer (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gerade angekommen:

4 Noiseblocker XL1

2 Revoltec schwarz gesleevte Sata-Kabel

3 Pin-Y Adapter


----------



## maGic (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe Zotac 9800gtx gegönnt, für SLI mit 2 x9800gtx.

ob ich noch eine 9800gtx zulegen und in 3WaySLi betreiben,, ist mir ungewiss.
Außerdem gibt schnellere Einzel-GPU


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Naja, auch wenn SLI eigentlich was schlechtes ist, bei 3x 9800GTX wird es mir schon komisch (im Geldbeutel) 

Gruß,
André


----------



## f3rr1s (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir die PCGH gekauft


----------



## davidenine (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein neues Gehäuse.42€
Crysis.29€


----------



## Janny (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was den für ein Gehäuse ? .


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir vorhin die neue PCGH gekauft. 
Aber noch keinen Blick reingeworfen.


----------



## aXwin (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ach ja die PCGH hab ich natürlich auch heute geholt...
Werd mir aber jetzt mal nen Abo Bestellen. Teile mir die Zeitschrift mit mein Schwager immer und so können wir daa noch richtig was sparen. 
Weis jemand ob es noch den Doomster Gutschein (2x25€) als prämie gibt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Ach ja die PCGH hab ich natürlich auch heute geholt...
> Werd mir aber jetzt mal nen Abo Bestellen. Teile mir die Zeitschrift mit mein Schwager immer und so können wir daa noch richtig was sparen.
> Weis jemand ob es noch den Doomster Gutschein (2x25€) als prämie gibt?



Wenn du dir das Heft geholt hast, dann gugg doch rein welche Prämien es gibt


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

EKL Groß Clockener ("alte" Edition) und Arctic Cooling MX-2 WLP. Der Kühler in Verbindung mit der Paste ist Super !


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Oder abo.pcgameshardware.de/


----------



## speedstar (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir die neue PCGH, einen großen Schoko-Shake und drei Chickenburger gegönnt .


----------



## aXwin (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenn du dir das Heft geholt hast, dann gugg doch rein welche Prämien es gibt





<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Oder abo.pcgameshardware.de/



Alles schon gemacht. Find ich leider nicht mehr. War nur in einer Älteren Ausgabe mal drin. Hmm schade eigentlich wobei doch nächste woche Mirrors Edge kommt


----------



## k-b (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das ist Hammer!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gekauft: ein 750g Glas Nutella, 12er pack kondome für meine kleine schwester (die weiss net wies sonst drann kommen soll ohne dass unsere eltern das merken >.<)

endlich nach langer zeit bekommen: EK NB s -Max, 2* Mosfet Asus 3a, 4meter PVC schlauch

Simpsons staffel 1 +2 gelifert wordn


----------



## Menthe (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Freak Schöne Kühler, waren die Kabel schon gesleevt???


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> @Freak Schöne Kühler, waren die Kabel schon gesleevt???



Jap hat mich auch überrascht. Damit hat der Lüfter auf jedenfall das beste P/L-Verhältnis. 

-Unhhörbar 
- nur 3,90€
- antivibrationsbolts
- gesleevt


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Jap hat mich auch überrascht. Damit hat der Lüfter auf jedenfall das beste P/L-Verhältnis.
> 
> -Unhhörbar
> - nur 3,90€
> ...



vlt. dass die hersteller die trends erkennen? wär aber schade weil man dann nix zum basteln mehr hat >.<


----------



## exa (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein pokerkoffer mit 600 laserchips mit metallkern für 35 inkl wegen lagerräumung


----------



## Menthe (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Jap hat mich auch überrascht. Damit hat der Lüfter auf jedenfall das beste P/L-Verhältnis.
> 
> -Unhhörbar
> - nur 3,90€
> ...



Leuchten die auch???? Und wo hast du die her sehen nämlich nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

En Samsung Handy.

Gabs bei ALDI und ist mein Zweit / Ersatzgerät.

60€ ohne SIM Lock, Branding o.ä.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Leuchten die auch???? Und wo hast du die her sehen nämlich nicht schlecht aus.



Ne leuchten tun die nich. 

Gekauft bei Friese-IT (wo sonst  ). 

Wenn du sehen willst wie er sich schlägt: 

Orthy.de - Wissen was läuft! - das gigantische 120mm-Lüfter RoundUp (Update 7)


----------



## Menthe (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gut die scheinen ja nicht schlecht zu sein. Hat Friese IT Versandkosten?????


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> 12er pack kondome für meine kleine schwester (die weiss net wies sonst drann kommen soll ohne dass unsere eltern das merken >.<)




soweit ich weiß, haben kondome keine altersbeschränkung, und wieso schreibs du uns das? xD


----------



## darksplinter (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

bzw. iwe alt ist deine schwester dass sie sich ent alleine kondome kaufen traut??


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

14 aber unsere eltern san prüde.. sie sollten net mal wissen dass sien freund hat

und erzählen tu ichs euch weil das der "was habt ihr gerade gekauft habt" thread ist


----------



## Invisible (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

leute schlagt zu und vertickts danach bei ebay für 55€!!!!

ASUS P5B Premium Vista Edition, P965 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (90-MBB4EK-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

macht per nachname...^^ isn fehler im preise system von einigen shops


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> 14 aber unsere eltern san prüde.. sie sollten net mal wissen dass sien freund hat
> 
> und erzählen tu ichs euch weil das der "was habt ihr gerade gekauft habt" thread ist



ne bekannte von mir hat schon mit 13 kondome gekauft oO


----------



## SLIKX (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Samsung Syncmaster 2253LW


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> ne bekannte von mir hat schon mit 13 kondome gekauft oO




das problem ist nicht sie selbst sondern meine (und ihre) eltern! die sollen nix mitbekommen 
und rein zur sicherheit habs eben ich gekauft


----------



## aXwin (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> das problem ist nicht sie selbst sondern meine (und ihre) eltern! die sollen nix mitbekommen
> und rein zur sicherheit habs eben ich gekauft



Wenigstens aufgeklärt so wie es sich anhört! Ist ja heutzutage nicht mehr Selbstverständlich!

BTT:
5 Korallenplatys, 5 Leopard-Panzerwelse, ein 10L NanoCube und Pflanzen.
Ma eben 150€ für gelatzt...


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Wenigstens aufgeklärt so wie es sich anhört! Ist ja heutzutage nicht mehr Selbstverständlich!



größtenteils schule und ich da ich selber als 10 jähriger etwa angefangen hab selbstaufklärung zu machen (nicht falsch verstehen ) das hat mich halt damals schon gereizt wollt alles drüber wissen, alle positiven aber auch negativen seiten

@T: fällt mir noch ein hab ja noch 3 tafeln schoko gekauft die aber in der arbeit liegen


----------



## Nickles (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Razer diamondback 3g UND Razer  Death Adder(konnte mich net entscheiden,da hab ich einfach beide gekauft!--->Oma spendierte!)


----------



## Uziflator (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Nickles schrieb:


> Razer diamondback 3g UND Razer  Death Adder(konnte mich net entscheiden,da hab ich einfach beide gekauft!--->Oma spendierte!)



Oh beers du uns auch wieder, warum wurdes du denn gespeert?


----------



## Nickles (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wenn ich des sag werd sicher ich wieder gesperrt ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Nickles schrieb:


> Wenn ich des sag werd sicher ich wieder gesperrt ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^


 
Dann musst du halt weniger sagen und mehr erzählen. 


Ach ja, was ich heute bestellt habe:
AMD Phenom II 940 Black Edition
Asus M3A79-T Deluxe.


----------



## k-b (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Endlich steigste auch mal auf ein gescheits System um


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

seit wann ist amd gescheit?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Weil klausi das sagt?


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

der moppedfahrer in company of heroes? ^^


----------



## Lee (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Fangen wir an:

Globus-Epicon:
-Orchard of Mines
-Take me Away
-Europa

Immediate Music-Trailerhead:
-Serenata
-Prometheus Rising
-An Epic Age
-Imperitum
-The Reluctant Warrior
-Lucius Dei
-Onward to Freedom
-Age of Discovery

Wer auch nur eines der Lieder kennt kriegt nen Keks


----------



## Klausr (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

netter Musik geschmack-wenn mir persönlich nur selten sowas passt aber mal was anderes vorallem trailerhead haben ein paar echt gute sachen-kann sein das du auch Corvax Corax und co hörst


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach ja, was ich heute bestellt habe:
> AMD Phenom II 940 Black Edition
> Asus M3A79-T Deluxe.



Stark. 



willy schrieb:


> seit wann ist amd gescheit?



Jetzt geht das wieder los..


----------



## [THM]Zany (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
GigaByte EP45-UD3R
Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283
Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II


----------



## f3rr1s (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> :
> AMD Phenom II 940 Black Edition



Auch haben will


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



f3rr1s schrieb:


> Auch haben will



Will den ja auch haben aber Quanti will mir ja kein schenken!


mfg


----------



## sportline105 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Oh beers du uns auch wieder, warum wurdes du denn gespeert?


als er gesperrt war hatte er 400 verwarnungen. jetzt sind es schon 500  kann sich wer denken wieso er gesperrt wurde?  

@ nickles: wie schafft man das so schnell? 

achso, damit ich beim thema bleib: 
ich hab vorhin 21,07l super gekauft


----------



## speedstar (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich bin endlich schwach geworden: *Noctua NH-U12P*


----------



## Jason197666 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hatte es satt mit meinen Kingston Hyper X Modulen.
Hab mir dann mal DIE HIER bei Mindfactory bestellt.
>>>2x2048MB Kit OCZ Reaper HPC 1066MHz CL5.<<<
Müssten gleich per DHL kommen........


Gr33tz.....


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Klausr schrieb:


> netter Musik geschmack-wenn mir persönlich nur selten sowas passt aber mal was anderes vorallem trailerhead haben ein paar echt gute sachen-kann sein das du auch Corvax Corax und co hörst



Ach du Schande, da kennt doch tatsächlich jemand Immediate Music^^

Naja um ehrlich zu sein ist das nicht mein wirklicher Musik geschmack. Es gibt auch nur recht wenige Werke in der Richtung, die mir gefallen. Und dauernd hören kann ich es auch nicht, sondern nur selten^^


----------



## Klausr (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

und wo ist jetzt mein Keks ??

Naja ich höre sowas manchmal zum runderkommen denn nur Metal(Black,Death und co) ist zu anstrengend


----------



## Zoon (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

... bei ebay von Fields of the Nephilim ne DVD mit Autogrammen unterzeichnet


----------



## der_yappi (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Revoltec Lüftersteuerung (4 Kanal für den 3,5" Schacht)
Allerdings nervt das Licht en bissle - naja

Bin noch gerade dabei so ne kleine "Geschenke-Box" für meine Freundin zusammenzustellen.
Den ersten Teil hab ich, jetzt such ich noch nach nem großen - riesigen Kaffepott / Kaffeetasse. Die säuft Kaffee bis zum abwinken


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein PS3 Spiel und ´nen neuen KH...


----------



## _Snaker_ (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

epische WLP


----------



## Nickles (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bald ein e5200 und ein freezer pro
Mobo bekomm ich geschenkt 
GEIL
GEIL
GEIL
*FREU* X 10000


----------



## sportline105 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab vorhin einen Q9550 für 225€ bestellt  dann wird der E2160 der zur zeit auf 3,0GHz läuft raus gefeuert


----------



## Lee (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Trackmania United 



> und wo ist jetzt mein Keks ??



Sorry das habe ich ganz vergessen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hast du


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition, 253,15 €...ich freue mich auf's benchen und meinen ersten Quad...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> epische WLP


Wenigstens ist Noctua-WLP nicht so hässlich wie die Lüfter von denen und man muss die WLP auch nicht dauernd ansehen.


----------



## willy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist Noctua-WLP nicht so hässlich wie die Lüfter von denen und man muss die WLP auch nicht dauernd ansehen.



danke, dass du mein herz zitiert hast^^ braune lüfter sind ja so daneben ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich würde A.C. Ryan -Lüfter kaufen, die sind am schönsten. Wenn sie leise sein müssen, würde ich Noiseblocker nehmen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir bei iTunes den Livemitschnitt von Amy MacDonald gekauft.

Und dann noch das Buch _"Die kleine House-Apotheke"_.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Janny (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Logitech G5
Logitech Z4 

Heute angekommen


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine neuen Schuhe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passend in den Farben vom geilsten Verein der Welt


----------



## IceBlue (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das letzte, was ich mir gekauft habe, habe ich gestern von der Post geholt. 
Ein Tacho und zwei neue Spiegel, da ich mich mit meinem Quad leider überschlagen habe und die genannten Teile wie eingegangene Pflanzen vom Lenker baumelten... Wie uncool


----------



## H@buster (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bluetooth Mini Dongle von Logilink^^

Endlich kann ich mein bluetooth headset am PC nutzen


----------



## FadeOfReality (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Langhantel bis 25kg als "Start"gewicht

und lebensmittel/süsskram/getränke im wert von 100€ bei hofer

@IceBlue: gut überlebt? diese quads waren doch immer shcon so gefährlich >.<


----------



## Menthe (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also ich find die hässlich, son komisches Hellbraun.


----------



## aXwin (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Also ich find die hässlich, son komisches Hellbraun.


Meinst du die Schuhe? Dann solltest du mal deinen Kontrast an deinem Monitor besser einstellen. Die sind Schwarz/Gelb


----------



## Janny (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Meinst du die Schuhe? Dann solltest du mal deinen Kontrast an deinem Monitor besser einstellen. Die sind Schwarz/Gelb



lol


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Also ich find die hässlich, son komisches Hellbraun.



Brille? Fielmann. 

*duck und wech*


----------



## [THM]Zany (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*LiteOn DH-4O1S
*


----------



## willy (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

für was blueray laufwerk? zuviel geld? >_>


----------



## der Türke (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

lohnt sich es bei 2 8800GTX von XFX auf eine 295GTX umzusteigen???


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Meine neuen Schuhe:
> [Bild]
> 
> Passend in den Farben vom geilsten Verein der Welt


Dann müssten die Schuhe aber blau-weiß sein. Hast du zufällig ein falsches Bild geuploaded? Überprüfe das nochmal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



unbesiegbar2008 schrieb:


> lohnt sich es bei 2 8800GTX von XFX auf eine 295GTX umzusteigen???


 
Jo, lohnt sich.


----------



## Janny (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> für was blueray laufwerk? zuviel geld? >_>



zum bluerays gucken vielleicht?


----------



## willy (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

haben ja son unterschied zu normalen dvds...ahja, stimmt ja, man kriegt bissl bessere qualität für das doppelte vom preis, amazing


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Corsair 2GB ram 5-5-5-15


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Meine neuen Schuhe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das sind ja Dortmund farben,wie abartig

Kannst du die noch umtauschen gegen blau weiße


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Kannst du die noch umtauschen gegen blau weiße


 
Wieso, sind das ATI Farben?


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, sind das ATI Farben?



Nein er läuft nur gern in INTEL farben rum!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich würde sie in grün nehmen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Nein er läuft nur gern in INTEL farben rum!


Er läuft wohl eher gerne in Schalke-Farben rum. Aber ATI-Kleidung wäre auch nicht schlecht. So wie es einen S04-Shop gibt, könnte es auch einen ATI-Fan-Shop geben.


----------



## willy (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ati farben? kommunismus? never


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Das sind ja Dortmund farben,wie abartig
> 
> Kannst du die noch umtauschen gegen blau weiße





Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Dann müssten die Schuhe aber blau-weiß sein. Hast du zufällig ein falsches Bild geuploaded? Überprüfe das nochmal.




Also ich wäre auch für Blau-weiß, weshalb Schwarz-Gelb die schlimmste Farbcombo ist, die es gibt.


----------



## aXwin (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Dann müssten die Schuhe aber blau-weiß sein. Hast du zufällig ein falsches Bild geuploaded? Überprüfe das nochmal.





ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Das sind ja Dortmund farben,wie abartig
> 
> Kannst du die noch umtauschen gegen blau weiße





<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Also ich wäre auch für Blau-weiß, weshalb Schwarz-Gelb die schlimmste Farbcombo ist, die es gibt.



Blau Weiß währen ja schöne Farben wenn nicht:  der Erzrivale von nebenan sich damit versucht zu verschönern und eine Dorfmannschaft die einem Trend wie in England nach geht diese farben trägt.

Aber ihr seit bestimmt alle Badener oder? KSC Fans sind mir noch am liebsten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe die Schuhe mal etwas verschönert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



So muss das sein. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Blau-weiß ist positiv, gelb-schwarz ist negativ und genau das Gegenteil von blau-weiß. Gut ist ja auch genau das Gegenteil von böse.
Dass Schalke und BVB so verfeindet sind, kann man selbst in Paint nachvollziehen, indem man das negativ vom guten (Schalke) erstellt, oder andersrum.


----------



## aXwin (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Blau-weiß ist positiv, gelb-schwarz ist negativ und genau das Gegenteil von blau-weiß. Gut ist ja auch genau das Gegenteil von böse.
> Dass Schalke und BVB so verfeindet sind, kann man selbst in Paint nachvollziehen, indem man das negativ vom guten (Schalke) erstellt, oder andersrum.



Bitte sehr:


> So wie Gelb immer ein Licht mit sich führt, so kann man sagen, daß Blau immer etwas Dunkles mit sich führe. Diese Farbe macht für das Auge eine sonderbare und fast unaussprechliche Wirkung. Sie ist als Farbe eine Energie; allein sie steht auf der negativen Seite und ist in ihrer höchsten Reinheit gleichsam ein reizendes Nichts.
> (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)



Soviel zum Thema was Positiv und Negativ ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Immer dieser Fußballkram hier.
Ich sag mal rot/weiß und fertig (ja ja, genau Bayern München ).


----------



## sportline105 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Immer dieser Fußballkram hier.
> Ich sag mal rot/weiß und fertig (ja ja, genau Bayern München ).


is das nich rot/blau?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sag mal rot/weiß und fertig.


Das wäre wohl rot-weiß Essen. 

Der Freund vom Feind ist auch ein Feind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



sportline105 schrieb:


> is das nich rot/blau?


 
Nö, Ribery hatte mal blaue Schuhe getragen und da hat ihm Hoeneß selbst gesagt, dass blau nicht geht, weil es in den Farben von 1860 drinnen steckt.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ROCCAT Kone
ROCCAT Sense Mousepad, Glacier Blue
Logitech Illuminated Keyboard


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir gerade nen Sennheiser PC151 bei Amazon bestellt bestellt.
mal sehen obs wirklich so gut ist wie PCGH gesagt hat xD


----------



## Pommes (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir n CNPS 9900, WLP und 2 Kaltlichkathoden bestellt


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hat hier jemand was vom KSC gesagt?


----------



## El-Hanfo (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir eine F1 HD322HJ gekauft.
Ist sehr leise das kleine Ding, bin sehr zufireden damit

MfG


----------



## Klausr (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir Heute eine WD Caviar Blue 320 für mein Win 7 Beta geholt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Klausr schrieb:


> Hab mir Heute eine WD Caviar Blue 320 für mein Win 7 Beta geholt


 
Ist ja echt schlimm geworden mit den Betriebssystemen. Windows 98 hatte nur 260MB Speicherplatz belegt.....
Windows Seven gleich mal 320GB.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen E8500 für 125€.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

CD's - und für nen Einzeleinkauf sogar ziemlich viele.

Meatloaf: Bat Out Of Hell I + Bat Out Of Hell II - Back Into Hell
Aerosmith - Pump
Flowing Tears - Thy Kingdom Gone

Dazu noch ein Motörhead -Shirt

Und fürs Auto mal wieder einen vollen Tank


----------



## Mr.Green (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein Acer G24


----------



## Triple-Y (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

einen Satz Reifen "Metzeler Sportec M1"
einen 4 x Synchrontester von Moto..
und einen neuen Helm "Shark RSF2I AXIUM" ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hätte mir fast Pizza gekauft. In Englisch haben wir nämlich einen Film geguckt, dazu wollten wir den Pizza-Service kommen lassen. Die Lehrerin hat es leider verboten.

Weil es keinen "was hättet ihr euch gekauft"-Thread gibt, poste ich es hier.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Weil es keinen "was hättet ihr euch gekauft"-Thread gibt, poste ich es hier.


Kannste ja aufmachen!


----------



## Klausr (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ja echt schlimm geworden mit den Betriebssystemen. Windows 98 hatte nur 260MB Speicherplatz belegt.....
> Windows Seven gleich mal 320GB.



lol ja echt schlimm gg
Na wollt nur mein bestehentes Vista in ruhe lassen und brauchte eh ne neue schnelle sys platte somit passt das schon


----------



## HomeboyST (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da is mächtig Kohle draufgegangen.....

Mediacenter für Wohnzimmer....
Lappy für Freundin
Digicam für "Schwigervater" ( Geburtstag ) 
Snowboard Ausrüstung ( Board + Bindung + Schuhe + Helm ) 

Naja...  Was tut man nicht alles gegen die Wirtschaftskriese....


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Da is mächtig Kohle draufgegangen.....
> 
> Mediacenter für Wohnzimmer....
> Lappy für Freundin
> ...



Hat der Sparstrumpf gelangt oder musstest du nen Kredit aufnehmen


----------



## FadeOfReality (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich tippe mal auf kredit das klingt nach mehreren tausend euro


----------



## buzty (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

razer salmosa, richtig feines teil, genau das was ich gesucht habe. man muss sich nur etwas umgewöhnen von laser auf infrarot^^


----------



## Demcy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vor 5 min ne Razer Diamondback 3G in Blau ...meine zweite die erste war dir Ur-Diamonback aber die ist nu durch gezockt und ist von ner giftigen Schlange zum Regenwurm abgegriffen


----------



## CeresPK (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So mein Sennheiser PC151 ist da.
Und er erste Eindruck ist  einfach nur TOP
die Bäse sind Kräftig und es hört sich besser an als mit meinen Logitech X210 Speakern 
jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Front-Audio anschlüsse bzw den Anschluss für das Mikro hinbekommen


----------



## davidenine (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir WLPS umd 7€ gekauft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> Hab mir WLPS umd 7€ gekauft.


 
Wieso nennst du WLP immer WLPS?


----------



## Nickles (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



> razer salmosa, richtig feines teil, genau das was ich gesucht habe. man muss sich nur etwas umgewöhnen von laser auf infrarot^^


:daumen
razer 4 ever,und keks für dich!


> Vor 5 min ne Razer Diamondback 3G in Blau]


razer 4 ever,und keks auch für dich!


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*lösch* Auch in der Rumpelkammer ist kein "ey du Fanboy" Gekreische gewünscht. 

@Topic:
Eine *T-Balancer BigNG* Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> *lösch* Auch in der Rumpelkammer ist kein "ey du Fanboy" Gekreische gewünscht.


 
Wieso "lösch", ich will auch mit kreischen.  

Mein Abendessen ist gekommen, lecker Steak, überbackene Kartoffeln und super Soße.
Meine Frau isst nur einen Salat, sie fühlt sich zu dick.


----------



## HomeboyST (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Hat der Sparstrumpf gelangt oder musstest du nen Kredit aufnehmen



Naja.. der Sparstrumpf ist erstmal leer...  
Nen Kredit nehme ich für sowas nicht auf..... 

Das macht man auch nur 1 - 2 mal im Jahr sowas....

P.S. 

Da Montag das Snowboard schon mal gekommen ist, will meine Freundin jetzt auch eins....   Bezahlt Sie aber selber....


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So, endlich war der Postmann bei mir.... 
Er hat aber nicht geklingelt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, was der Black wirklich kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht schon mal sehr lecker aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Braucht man halt, gell?


----------



## DenniRauch (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wow ich auch haben will...


----------



## Uziflator (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So, endlich war der Postmann bei mir....
> Er hat aber nicht geklingelt...
> 
> Mal sehen, was der Black wirklich kann.
> ...



Dann teste mal schön!


Nach dem Hinweis auf der Moboverpackung darf das Mainboard aber nur Fachpersonal verbaut werden,also darfst du es nicht selbst einbauen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hier noch mal zwei, weil es so schön ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schick Schick


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nix pfui, lecker.


----------



## willy (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

isst wohl gern silizium, was? und dazu noch amd geschmack...wäh


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> isst wohl gern silizium, was? und dazu noch amd geschmack...wäh


 
Die zwei E8600, die mir abgeraucht sind, waren mir eine Lehre. 
Lieber einen faden AMD Geschmack, als gar nichts zu haben.


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein AKG K530 ist heute gekommen


----------



## willy (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die zwei E8600, die mir abgeraucht sind, waren mir eine Lehre.
> Lieber einen faden AMD Geschmack, als gar nichts zu haben.



man sollte prozessoren auch nicht in nähe eines lagerfeuers betreiben


----------



## Uziflator (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Mein AKG K530 ist heute gekommen



Gefällt es dir?


mfg


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Es?^^

Er gefällt mir, ja


----------



## Uziflator (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Es?^^
> 
> Er gefällt mir, ja



Ok er,hab mich vertan,heist ja der KH!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir eben ne Zotac GTX 285 AMP! bestellt


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hab mir eben ne Zotac GTX 285 AMP! bestellt


 
Sind die denn schon lieferbar?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind die denn schon lieferbar?




ja, bei city-pc waren heute morgen rund 200 lieferbar, jetzt sinds nur noch 80


----------



## Zoon (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für "den Blick übern Tellerrand" eine S3 Chrome 530GT.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir einen NB Blacksilent XL2, einen Sharkoon Systemfan Silent und noch ein zwei FlexLight SMD in Weiß bestellt


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir den letzte woche gegönnt:

LG LCD TV | 47LG5000 : LG Germany

macht extrem viel fun darauf zu zocken !


----------



## speedstar (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Samsung Syncmaster 2343BW ist endlich da. race driver GRID in 2048x1152 (4xFSAA / mittlere Details / Avg. FPS ~54) ist schon krass


----------



## CeresPK (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine "Bestellung" für ein gebrauchtes Auto:
Subaru Impreza GG/GD BJ 2002
2.0R 125PS
66000km
Wintereifen mit Stahlfelgen+ Sommerräder mit Alus sind dabei
Klimaautomatik
mit Zulassung und einem Jahr Gebrauchtwagengarantie
für genug Geld 

ist wahrscheinlich nächste Woche beim Händler der ihn mir besorgt hat und Übernächste Woche wäre er Abholberait wahrscheinlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ist wahrscheinlich nächste Woche beim Händler der ihn mir besorgt hat und Übernächste Woche wäre er Abholberait wahrscheinlich


 
Dann schon mal viel Glück, dass es klappt.


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hihi *riesenfreu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 70 Euro für Lebensmittel bei REWE.


----------



## CeresPK (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> hihi *riesenfreu*



das ist ja fast besser als meins


----------



## Uziflator (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> hihi *riesenfreu*
> 
> Und 70 Euro für Lebensmittel bei REWE.



Rennt sie denn auch?
Macht sie krach im IDLE?


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Rennt sie denn auch?
> Macht sie krach im IDLE?



Absolut nicht. Ist aus dem Rest meines System net rauszuhören.


----------



## Nickles (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hehe,wenn in den sommerferien 3 wochen arbeiten geh dann gibts mit dem verdienten geld(~900 euro) 2 dieser dinger (oder dann die gtx 385 oder 485) und ein neues mobo muhahahahahaha


----------



## CentaX (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Nickles schrieb:


> hehe,wenn in den sommerferien 3 wochen arbeiten geh dann gibts mit dem verdienten geld(~900 euro) 2 dieser dinger (oder dann die gtx 385 oder 485) und ein neues mobo muhahahahahaha



Du gehst 3 Wochen arbeiten um dir n SLi- System zu basteln, was von der übernächsten Grafikkartengeneration locker überholt wird? 
Naja... *zufrieden bin mit 150€- HD4850*  Könnt auch noch mit der 2900 Pro oder HD3870 leben... sind bloß beide kaputt gegangen -.-


----------



## CeresPK (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Du gehst 3 Wochen arbeiten um dir n SLi- System zu basteln, was von der übernächsten Grafikkartengeneration locker überholt wird?
> Naja... *zufrieden bin mit 150€- HD4850*  Könnt auch noch mit der 2900 Pro oder HD3870 leben... sind bloß beide kaputt gegangen -.-


viel mehr interessiert mich was er macht damit er in 3 Wochen 900€ belkommt.
ich dachte ich bin schon gut mit meiner Ausbildungsvergütung von etwas mehr als 600€ im 2 Lehrjahr

Ich glöaube irgendwas mache ich falsch


----------



## k-b (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für n Ferienjob sind doch 300 pro Woche normal. Da reicht schon 7 Euro oder so auf die Stunde..


----------



## sportline105 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Für n Ferienjob sind doch 300 pro Woche normal. Da reicht schon 7 Euro oder so auf die Stunde..


schon 7€.... das bekommt teilweise nicht mal ein facharbeiter 
bei meiner ausbildungsfirma gabs 100€/woche


----------



## k-b (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also n schlechter bezahlten Ferienjob als 7 Euro hab ich noch nie gemacht.. Und ich hab immer alles genommen was kam 

100 Euro pro Woche für nen Facharbeiter? Das ist ja Hartz4 Niveau ..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

GTA4 

Bitte keine blöden Kommentar darüber, freut euch lieber mit _ceres_.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> hihi *riesenfreu*
> 
> Und 70 Euro für Lebensmittel bei REWE.


 
Hast du auch Bilder von den Lebensmitteln? 



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> viel mehr interessiert mich was er macht damit er in 3 Wochen 900€ belkommt.
> ich dachte ich bin schon gut mit meiner Ausbildungsvergütung von etwas mehr als 600€ im 2 Lehrjahr
> 
> Ich glöaube irgendwas mache ich falsch


 
Also, ich bekomme keine 900€ für drei Wochen arbeit.


----------



## Overlocked (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Corsair 4GB XMS2 Dominator plus Airflow Die Teile rocken alles weg
250 Seagate HD und LG DVD ROM Laufwerk für meine Sis.


----------



## BMW M-Power (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Corsair 4GB XMS2 Dominator plus Airflow Die Teile rocken alles weg



Die hab ich hier  

4GB davon... so dolle sind die auch nicht


----------



## davidenine (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bioshock in der Steelbook Edition,natürlich die Uncut(österreich halt).Der große gelbe Elektrokonzern (Weltall)in meiner Nähe hat dicht gemacht,deswegen gabs kräftig Kundenrabatt.Hab für das Game nur 9,59€ bezahlt,meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Schäppchen.Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Ego-Shooter ever!(Hab die Xbox 360 Version daheim)


----------



## willy (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

naja, ich hab für 6 tage arbeiten 480€ bekommen  60€ hab ich aber abgezogen bekommen, finanzamt is nur kacke xD angeblich sollt ich das geld schon wieder zurück bekommen haben, aber da is noch nichts 

btw, Puma ftw ^^ 8,60 oder so in der stunde


----------



## BMW M-Power (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wo macht ihr alle eure ferienjobs ? Ich will auch


----------



## willy (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Puma, im Lager, bzw ein und ausgabe der ware (für die LKWs) ist ein verdammter knochenjob sag ich dir!


----------



## bau7s (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aber besser wie gar nichts! Hätte so einen kleinen Nebenerwerb auch ganz gerne... dann wäre mehr Hardware drin, ohne immer ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen ^^...

Vorallem könnte ich dann auch hier bald meine WaKü posten  aber so wird das nichts ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Eine "Bestellung" für ein gebrauchtes Auto:
> Subaru Impreza GG/GD BJ 2002
> 2.0R 125PS
> 66000km
> ...



Stark. 
Wie viel hast du denn dafuer hinblaettern muessen?

@ Ferienjob:
Kennt einer von euch einen guten Ferienjob in Tuebingen?
900 Euro die Woche hoert sich naemlcih verdammt verlockend an..


----------



## Overlocked (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Crackgamer: Ich sag das jetzt einfach mal: Die, für mich, besten 4 GB DDR2 Speicher, die es zur Zeit gibt^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> @Crackgamer: Ich sag das jetzt einfach mal: Die, für mich, besten 4 GB DDR2 Speicher, die es zur Zeit gibt^^



Ach bei Intel ist das sowieso Wurscht 

Bei AMD wäre es was anderes


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Stark.
> Wie viel hast du denn dafuer hinblaettern muessen?


bisher noch gar nix
aber bei Auslieferung bin ich dann viel zu viel Geld los dafür das es mein erstes Auto wird (kostet mich mit Zulassung und Winterreifen etwas weniger als 9000€)


----------



## bobby (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ASUS ENGTX285 gekauft


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> bisher noch gar nix
> aber bei Auslieferung bin ich dann viel zu viel Geld los dafür das es mein erstes Auto wird (kostet mich mit Zulassung und Winterreifen etwas weniger als 9000€)



9000.. lol. 
Ich muss halt langsam auch ueberlegen, weil ich in gut 2 Jahren mein eigenes Auto haben will, aber ich hab echt keinen Plan, wie ich an so viele Kroeten kommen soll..
Wie hast du es denn geschafft, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

durch Ausbildung, Plünderung meines Sparbuchs und mit etwas hilfe meiner Eltern
nach dem Kauf bin ich quasi Pleite


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



bobby schrieb:


> ASUS ENGTX285 gekauft


 
Super. 
Berichte mal, wie sie so ist.


----------



## k-b (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, ich bekomme keine 900€ für drei Wochen arbeit.


Sondern wieviel mehr?


----------



## sportline105 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> durch Ausbildung, Plünderung meines Sparbuchs und mit etwas hilfe meiner Eltern
> nach dem Kauf bin ich quasi Pleite


hat der wenigstens euro4? sonst kannste noch schön steuern bezahlen  und versicherung is bei so nem auto auch nich grad günstig


----------



## willy (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

naja, 280% versicherung? nich so ^^


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

steuern wären 125€ im Jahr
nur eben die Versicherung und die Tatsache das ein Auto mit echtem Allradantrieb ein kleines Bisschen mehr verbraucht stört mich etwas


----------



## sportline105 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

allrad is doch geil! scheiß auf das bisschen mehr sprit  dafür haste im winter extrem viel spaß 

steuern sind ok, also euro4  und die versicherungsprämie muss mein einfach von opa oder so übernehmen, dann gehts


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

er hat aber "nur" Euro 3 aber ne grüne Umweltplakette 
und ich bilde mir ein auf ner Site im Netz habe ich gesehen das ich für Euro3 genau so viel zahlen müsste wie für Euro4


----------



## sportline105 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

achso, ich weiß nur, dass mein golf 2 von damals mit €2   272€ gekostet hat  fast so viel wie ein diesel


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also ich hab mir jetzt endlich meinen Phenom II 940, das Asus Crosshair 2 Formula, 4GB OCZ Platinum XTC 1066, den Thermalright IFX 14, das Enermax Modu82+ 625 W und den Cooler Master HAF 932 gekauft. Bis Montag ist alles da und dann gehts ans Basteln
Und das alles für insgesamt 863,13


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das PCGH Premium-Abo.


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Need for Speed Most Wanted
Test Drive Unlimited

MW hatte ich eigentlich schon, aber mein älterer Bruder hat bei mir Virtua Tennis 3 gezockt (sein lappi hat kein shader 2) und dann aus Wut die DVD in zwei Teile gerissen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## CentaX (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Dein ... ÄLTERER bruder? 
Sowas kenn ich nur von Kleinkindern, dass die CDs/DVDs zerbrechen...


----------



## k-b (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So habe mir einen Digitally Imported | Electronic Dance Music - Turn up the volume PremiumAcc für 7$ gegönnt.
Bin im moment bei meinen Eltern und aufm Laptop ist keine Musiksammlung .. logisch eigentlich. Aber ich glaub ich hör das jetzt auch daheim ständig. Hammer, die ham so geile Streams! Für jedne Geschmack was dabei.

Gerade höre ich den Goa/ Psytrance Stream


----------



## k-b (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Achja, da ist auch Sky.fm automatisch mit dabei. Sehr sehr geil. Endlich auch mal ein vernünftiger Klassik-Stream. Irgendwie hör ich ganz gern mal klassik, nur wenn man selbst mal n beethoven einlegt oder ähnliches dann sind das immer komische sachen, die gar net so toll sind. aber so mal in swr2 oder eben einen ordentlichen internet stream .. das is was ganz anderes.

di.fm ist so hammergeil, war echt spontan der kauf aber freu mich total gerade... über so was banales wie musik.
gerade im progressive stream drin


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Dein ... ÄLTERER bruder?
> Sowas kenn ich nur von Kleinkindern, dass die CDs/DVDs zerbrechen...


Der ist halt ein bisschen wahnsinnig, und das mit damals 21.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## davidenine (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Company of Heroes
Warhammer 40 000awn of War
Stalker:soc


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

War zwar schon gestern aber egal
Foxconn A7DA-S mit 790 GX Chipsatz


----------



## buzty (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

logitech illuminated keyboard - ein geiles teil


----------



## der Türke (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

BIOSCHOK und ALONE IN THE DARK 5

SHAKOON Rebells 12

RICHTIG GEILES GEHÄUSE RICHTIG GEIL AUCH NOCH FÜR 35€ ein muss!!!


----------



## Fabian (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne neue Creative Soundblaster Titanium,die alte war hin,habs geld wiederbekommen.
Die Mit nem Teufel Concept E Magum ist der reinste traum,so ein klarer kräftiger sound.
Und bei bedarf soviel Bass das der Sub dir das Zimmer verwüstet


----------



## Cornholio (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir letztens ein Antec P180-EU gegönnt, dazu noch einen EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner, ein Sennheiser PC 161 und zwei SATA-Laufwerke aus dem Hause LiteOn (einmal DVD-ROM und einmal DVD-RW) 

mfG


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Brennenstuhl Steckdosenleiste Safeguard - PRO 
Scythe SCKMRD-2000-BK Card Reader - black 

Die alte Master/Slave Leiste hat den Geist aufgegeben(Relais klebt) und das Aerocool Coolpanal geht mir mit seinen ausschließlich externen Steckern und viel zu vielen ungenutzten Anschlüssen auf den Keks...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Brennenstuhl Steckdosenleiste Safeguard - PRO
> Scythe SCKMRD-2000-BK Card Reader - black
> 
> Die alte Master/Slave Leiste hat den Geist aufgegeben(Relais klebt) und das Aerocool Coolpanal geht mir mit seinen ausschließlich externen Steckern und viel zu vielen ungenutzten Anschlüssen auf den Keks...


 
Komisch, bei mir klemmen Relais immer, aber sie kleben nicht.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bei oxidierten Kontakten kleben Relais.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Festes auf den Boden schlagen mit der Leiste hilft im Moment noch, aber das ist ja auch kein Traumzustand^^.


----------



## devon (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir ne Wakü für mein kompletten Rechner gekauft , Tagebuch kommt wenn alles da ist


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

MDPC-X Sleeve, die Schneemannpackung, für 33€ inkl.


----------



## CentaX (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nicht gekauft, aber endlich bekommen:
Den G.Skill DDR2-1000'er... 
Dafür hat der Kumpel meinen alten RAM und nen neuen PC 
(Er hat mir die Differenz geschenkt, ich hätt sie ihm auch gezahlt )


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Nachfüllpackung MDPC-X Sleeve... Irgendwann muss ich doch mal damit anfangen.


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

..eine Lifelong Lizenz von SlySofts AnyDVD


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*


BioShock (US-Version)
The Orange Box (US-Version)


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> ..eine Lifelong Lizenz von SlySofts AnyDVD


 
*hust hust* ist das Programm hierzulande nicht verboten?


----------



## k-b (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Er kommt ja aus Österreich


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nein

in österreich darf man es benutzen XD
ausserdem bin ich jan lieber bürger und benutz es nur um sicherungen anzufertigen *ernstmein*


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Er kommt ja aus Österreich


 
*hust hust* gilt das nicht auch in Österreich?
In der Schweiz ist das alles erlaubt, die haben damit keine Probleme, aber die haben auch nicht die große Film- und Musikindustrie.


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

keine sorge ich weiss schon was ich tue!
ich mach damit ja keinen gewinn
ich sichere nur meine dvds auf meine externe platte damit wenn mal eine kaputt geht dass der film net futsch is


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wer AnyDVD kauft, der ist wenigstens kein sog. "Raubkopierer". Wer nämlich nie mit Original-DVDs zu tun hat, der wird keinen Nutzen aus AnyDVD ziehen.

Ich finde es übrigens zum Kotzen, dass AnyDVD hier verboten ist und dass man es nicht mal bewerben darf. Mit letzterem wird das Grundrecht auf freie Meinungsäußerung untergraben.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wer AnyDVD kauft, der ist wenigstens kein sog. "Raubkopierer". Wer nämlich nie mit Original-DVDs zu tun hat, der wird keinen Nutzen aus AnyDVD ziehen.



Aehmm..
Es gibt da sowas, das nennt sich Videothek, oder auch einen Freund, von dem man sich Sachen ausleiht..
Das ist sehr wohl raubkopieren, da du das Produkt am Ende in vollem Umfang benutzen kannst, ohne es jemals kaeuflich erworben zu haben.



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens zum Kotzen, dass AnyDVD hier verboten ist und dass man es nicht mal bewerben darf. Mit letzterem wird das Grundrecht auf freie Meinungsäußerung untergraben.



Wenn das Gesetz nicht da waere, wuerde dem Herausgeber sein Recht auf freie Marktwirtschaft untergraben.


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

meine meinung!

naja ich sichere jetzt erstmal n paar dvds und leg dann die externe ins kastl und hoffe dass ich sie nie benutzen muss (ist eine 1TB platte die dann wahrsch voll is)

übrigens besitze ich keine Kopien alle meine DVDs habe ich bei *Saturn oder Amazon* *gekauft*!

und das wird sich auch nicht ändern da ich mir der kosequenzen bewusst bin wenn jeder nur mehr raubkopieren würde,
deshalb *kaufe *ich meine DVDs lieber

und weitergeben tu ich auch keine dvds.. weder original noch kopiert

ja ok ich habe noch einige filme die ich per DVD rekorder ausm fernsehen aufgenommen habe aber das is ja bekanntlich nicht verboten


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> ja ok ich habe noch einige filme die ich per DVD rekorder ausm fernsehen aufgenommen habe aber das is ja bekanntlich nicht verboten


 
Ist aber bestimmt nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. 
Irgendwann werden alle Signale verschlüsselt sein. Spätestens, wenn die Sender nur noch HD Material austrahlen.


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

jo mei muss mich net stören

ich kauf eh lieber die dvds als dass ich was aufnehme.. hab den rekorder für 20 eur von meinen eltern bekommen

in den letzten monaten hab ich genau 1 film aufgenommen und den mag ich net besonders


----------



## der Türke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Recorder ist was ******** wegen der DVD´s hab einen Recoder für 120€ gekauft 

darauf hab ich nur breavheart aufgenommen nur ehm ja nach einem monat konnte man die DVD 
nicht mehr abspiielen 

Fehler meldung zitiere:
Unbekannte Disk


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

die probleme hab ich nur mit billigen rohlingen ala Cerebro.. da krieg ich keinen rohling zum laufen

kauf da doch mal rohlinge von philips/TDK/verbatim!


----------



## der Türke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

danke für den Tipp


----------



## Demcy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab gestern ne GTX285 gekauft


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute ist meine Kone angekommen. 
Die gab es als PCGH-Aboprämie, also habe ich sie mir nicht direkt gekauft. Aber das Abo habe ich mir ja gekauft und jetzt ist was angekommen.


----------



## willy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eig sollte der, der dich geworben hat die prämie bekommen *hüstel*


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> eig sollte der, der dich geworben hat die prämie bekommen *hüstel*


 
Ist wohl eher sehr selten der Fall. *hust hust*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> eig sollte der, der dich geworben hat die prämie bekommen *hüstel*


In der Abo-Werbung steht extra, dass man sich auch von jemandem werben lassen kann, der PCGH nicht abonniert hat. Das mit dem Werben ist nur so, weil es rechtlich nicht so einfach wäre, dem Abonnenten die Prämie direkt zukommen zu lassen.
Meine Mutter hat mich ja nicht wirklich geworben, von ihr kommt nur die Erlaubnis, ihren Namen in so ein Webformular zu schreiben. Die kennt sich 0 mit Computern aus und könnte mit den ganzen Hardware-Prämien sowieso nichts anfangen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wie viele Hardwareprämien hat deine Mutter denn schon erhalten?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele Hardwareprämien hat deine Mutter denn schon erhalten?


Keine einzige. Aber ich habe schon öfter mal auf ihren Namen was bei eBay bestellt. <-- legale Alternative zum gefälschten *hust* Geburtsdatum


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Keine einzige. Aber ich habe schon öfter mal auf ihren Namen was bei eBay bestellt. <-- legale Alternative zum gefälschten *hust* Geburtsdatum


 
Aha, jetzt kommen die schutzigen Geheimnisse raus.
Wie groß ist denn jetzt deine Pornosammlung?


----------



## willy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> In der Abo-Werbung steht extra, dass man sich auch von jemandem werben lassen kann, der PCGH nicht abonniert hat. Das mit dem Werben ist nur so, weil es rechtlich nicht so einfach wäre, dem Abonnenten die Prämie direkt zukommen zu lassen.
> Meine Mutter hat mich ja nicht wirklich geworben, von ihr kommt nur die Erlaubnis, ihren Namen in so ein Webformular zu schreiben. Die kennt sich 0 mit Computern aus und könnte mit den ganzen Hardware-Prämien sowieso nichts anfangen.



verdammt, du hast mir grad was erklärt, was ich bis jetzt ganz sicher nicht 2 mal ausgenutzt hab...danke für den tipp!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*meld* 750GB


----------



## CeresPK (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Keine einzige. Aber ich habe schon öfter mal auf ihren Namen was bei eBay bestellt. <-- legale Alternative zum gefälschten *hust* Geburtsdatum


Ohh wo du das gerade erwähnst fällt mir gerade ein das ich das ja jetzt von 1990 auf mein richtiges Geburtsjahr setzen könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ohh wo du das gerade erwähnst fällt mir gerade ein das ich das ja jetzt von 1990 auf mein richtiges Geburtsjahr setzen könnte


 
Das wäre dann also 1953.


----------



## CeresPK (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nein 1991


----------



## k-b (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Sata Kabel das ich für 2.81 bei km mit EC-Karte gezahlt hab. Der hat sich vielleicht geärgert. Aber hatte leider kein Geld mehr


----------



## CeresPK (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ahh stimmt das habe ich gestern vor lauter schlafen ganz vergessen zu schreiben:
-3kg Gehacktes 
-Zwiebeln
-2 Glaser Heinich Gurcken
-30 dopperlte Brötchen


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*


Medizin - 170 Dollar.. 
Whopper 
Kit Kat


----------



## sportline105 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*


9er Chicken McNuggets


 1 Chickenburger


 1 Chickenwrap Honig-Senf


----------



## willy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ahh stimmt das habe ich gestern vor lauter schlafen ganz vergessen zu schreiben:
> -3kg Gehacktes
> -Zwiebeln
> -2 Glaser Heinich Gurcken
> -30 dopperlte Brötchen



Gurken werden immer noch ohne C geschrieben 

ansonsten hab ich die woche nen kilo tabletten gekauft, weil ich ma wieder krank bin >.>


----------



## der Türke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> verdammt, du hast mir grad was erklärt, was ich bis jetzt ganz sicher nicht 2 mal ausgenutzt hab...danke für den tipp!



tut mir leid bin was schwer von begriff heute 

dieses text von dir versteh ich net


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Er meinte damit, dass er *NICHT* wusste, dass auch ein Nicht-Abonnenten die Prämie bekommen kann.

Es ist also möglich, dass du die Zeitung bekommst und deine Oma die Prämie.


----------



## elmoc (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ein Sata Kabel das ich für 2.81 bei km mit EC-Karte gezahlt hab. Der hat sich vielleicht geärgert. Aber hatte leider kein Geld mehr




ich find Sowas super, einfach mal mit karte zahlen bei nicht mal 3€... *lach*


----------



## elmoc (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gestern abend ne Currywurst mit brötchen gekauft... war sehr gut


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ein Sata Kabel das ich für 2.81 bei km mit EC-Karte gezahlt hab. Der hat sich vielleicht geärgert. Aber hatte leider kein Geld mehr



Die meisten Läden die ich kenne nehmen erst ab 10€ Karte, da hast du nochmal Glück gehabt. ,)


----------



## der Türke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aha Danke Andre jetzt hab ich es verstanden


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 x AC Ryan Acryl Panel 3mm - UV blue =  12,90 EUR
1 x AC Ryan Blackmagic Farbe UVblau =  5,90 EUR
1 x AC Ryan Overboost Kaltlicht Kathoden Twinset UV - 20cm =  9,90 EUR
1 x Revoltec Memory Stick File-Carrier - 512 MB - red =  9,90 EUR


----------



## willy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Er meinte damit, dass er *NICHT* wusste, dass auch ein Nicht-Abonnenten die Prämie bekommen kann.
> 
> Es ist also möglich, dass du die Zeitung bekommst und deine Oma die Prämie.



nein, ich wollte jever damit verarschen und ihm so beibringen, dass jeder es so macht


----------



## k-b (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die meisten Läden die ich kenne nehmen erst ab 10€ Karte, da hast du nochmal Glück gehabt. ,)


Hier hab ich das erst einmal im Edeka gesehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Hier hab ich das erst einmal im Edeka gesehen


 
Für weniger als 20 Euro hole ich meine Karte gar nicht raus.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



willy schrieb:


> nein, ich wollte jever damit verarschen und ihm so beibringen, dass jeder es so macht



Schei*e


----------



## totovo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Fangen wir mal damit an:

Lüfter Adapterkabel, 3-pin Molex Bu. an 2x3-pin M (33433A) 
Einzelpreis: EUR 2,11 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Revoltec Lüfter Dark Red 120mm 4 rote LED 
Menge: 2 
Einzelpreis: EUR 5,56 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Antec Twelve Hundred schwarz (ohne Netzteil) (0761345-08120-7) 
Einzelpreis: EUR 146,87 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Warenwert: EUR 160,09 

und dann noch:

1 x Magicool Plexiac 150 Ausgleichsbehälter
 23,99 €* 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
1 x Plexi G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul
 2,49 €* 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
1 x Innovatek Protect Konzentrat 500ml by Aquatuning
 10,99 €* 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
1 x Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version
 68,99 €* 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
5 x Schlauch Masterkleer 12,7/9,5mm klar (3/8"ID)
 12,45 €* 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
1 x Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie
 63,99 €* 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
8 x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - black nickel
 19,92 €* 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
2 x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - black nicke
 7,58 €* 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
1 x Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LC
 33,99 €* 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
1 x NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev.2 (mit Alurahmen)
  37,99 €* 
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Zwischensumme: 282,38 €*

Hehe


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x Xilence VGA Ram Heatsinks - 9,98 EUR
1x MIPS Distanzringe POM schwarz 2 Stück - 5,99 EUR
2x Schlauch PUR 10/8mm UV-Aktiv Transparent/Blau - 3,18 EUR
1x DHL - 5,90 EUR
1x Rabatt bei Zahlart Vorkasse:-3.00% - -0,57 EUR

inkl. 19% USt.: 3,91 EUR


Gesamtsumme: 24,48 EUR


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schon letzte woche gekauft, aber jetzt war erst der Postbote da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> 2x Xilence VGA Ram Heatsinks - 9,98 EUR
> 1x MIPS Distanzringe POM schwarz 2 Stück - 5,99 EUR
> 2x Schlauch PUR 10/8mm UV-Aktiv Transparent/Blau - 3,18 EUR
> 1x DHL - 5,90 EUR
> ...



dazu kommt noch ein PCGHX-Tshirt und eine PCGHX Sweatjacke mit User Aufdruck RuneDRS


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade ein verchromtes 30KG-Kurzhantel-Set bei eBay gekauft. 60€ hat es gekostet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade einen Döner geholt und gegessen.
Mein Frau wollte nicht kochen.... 
Was aber auch besser so ist.


----------



## push@max (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe gerade für 25€ Super getankt.


----------



## MESeidel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade einen Döner geholt und gegessen.
> Mein Frau wollte nicht kochen....
> Was aber auch besser so ist.



Deine Frau musste hungern ?


----------



## davidenine (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir gestern Farcry(erster Teil)gekauft.War im Steamstore Uncut und hat nur 10€ gekostet.Ich werde jetzt wohl öfter im Steamstore kaufen.Das geht am schnellsten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Deine Frau musste hungern ?


 
Ich habe ihr natürlich auch einen Döner mitgebracht.


----------



## sportline105 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo  

meine hd4850 gpu hat im idle nur noch 35 grad  mit dem ori-lüfter waren es ca 60°C bei 40%


----------



## v3rtex (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe ihr natürlich auch einen Döner mitgebracht.



Na dann 

Wenn ich meiner Freundin einmal einen Döner mitbringen würde, müsste ich bei ihr die nächste Zeit hungern  

Wehe jetzt denkt einer was zweideutiges 

BTT:

Mushkin 4096MB Speicherkit XP2-6400


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

• GTX280
• Enermax Modu82+ 625
• Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW
• nVidia Quadro-Kühler
• WinXP Pro x86 SP3

Magere 900€ 

cYa


----------



## maGic (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

 Quadro Kühler???? 
Bessere Desgin? oder??

Bei mir zu Hause liegt Kühler von Quadro4 900XGL rum


----------



## k-b (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen HP Officejet J6410 
Duplex druck, Mehrblatteinzug beim scannen, Flachbettscanner, Fax & Kopieren ohne das der PC an ist,

Der kann alles! 


HP Officejet J6410 All-in-One-Drucker, -Fax, -Scanner, -Kopierer (CB029B) Spezifikationen - HP Kleine & mittlere Unternehmen Produkte

Bin Netto sogar gaaanz knapp unter 150 Euro geblieben, so kann ich ihn dieses Jahr auch direkt abschreiben 

Und natürlich günstige Druckkosten. Jedenfalls verglichen mit den Konkurenzen in dieser Klasse aus gleichem und anderem Hause.
und nicht zuletzt voller linux support  http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_j6400_series.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das Ding sieht recht klobig aus, wie groß ist er denn?


----------



## push@max (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> • GTX280
> • Enermax Modu82+ 625
> • Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW
> • nVidia Quadro-Kühler
> ...



Konntest Du noch die Grafikkarte für 230€ bekommen?


----------



## k-b (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht recht klobig aus, wie groß ist er denn?


Ich mach n Bild wenn er da ist, also in 8 Tagen oder so weil er aus Rechnungsgründen zu meinem Erstwohnsitz bei den Eltern geliefert wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich mach n Bild wenn er da ist, also in 8 Tagen oder so weil er aus Rechnungsgründen zu meinem Erstwohnsitz bei den Eltern geliefert wird.


 
Tss, immer diese Steuerhinterzieher. 
Reicht es nicht, dass ich dir das Studium finanziere, musst du mich jetzt auch noch auf diese Weise abzocken?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*@ push@max*

Nö, 290€ bei Alternate. Diese Lockangebote haben mich nicht interessiert.





> Quadro Kühler?


Der hier - der soll auf meine HD4850.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Triple-Y (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wieder:
Palit 9600gt
Ga-MA770 DS3 Rev2
2x2 1066Mhz a-Data


----------



## Overlocked (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die Hier: 

Nike Zoom Rival S III iD Track and Field Shoe 

Fast schon göttliche Sprinter Schuhe mit Spikes in schwarz weiß und golden Leider 6 Wochen Produktionszeit


----------



## Lee (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Schnäppchen habe ich gemacht.

Für 10€ Herr der Ringe 1-3 auf DVD im Hugendubel...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

die aktuelle HWluxx und nen 8GB Usb-stick


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> die aktuelle HWluxx und nen 8GB Usb-stick



Ne HWluxx?!

Wechselst du auf die Dunkleseite der Magazine?


*Verräter!!*


----------



## johnnyGT (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ push@max*
> 
> Nö, 290€ bei Alternate. Diese Lockangebote haben mich nicht interessiert.Der hier - der soll auf meine HD4850.
> 
> ...


passt der überhaupt??-poste auf jeden fall mal fertige Fotos!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ne HWluxx?!
> 
> Wechselst du auf die Dunkleseite der Magazine?
> 
> ...




Nö, 
PCGH extended Abo habe ich ja auch


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Uncharted Drakes Schicksal für PS3 (hatte einen Saturngutschein) 

Gerade reingeschmissen (:


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade vorhin im Supermarkt:
Bioshock für 10€


----------



## johnnyGT (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

OCZ Equalizer Maus für 18€


----------



## roadgecko (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein gebrauchtes Coba Netzteil mit 420Watt fürn 10er plus Versand.


----------



## FadeOfReality (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen EK Deckel + AGB für Laing Pumpe:

was is eig das hier? kann mir das jemand sagen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



echt geiles ding!

jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine (funktionierende) Pumpe.. die wo es jetzt drauf montiert ist.. ist meine durchgebrannte

morgen kommt die neue von PC-Cooling (is ja gleich "um die ecke").. die ham seltsame Ladenöffnungszeiten


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das komische Ding ist afaik gegen Strudelbildung im AGB.


----------



## davidenine (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Samsung Syncmaster T220.Endlich habe ich einen TFT und kann den alten Röhrenmonitor in Rente schicken.


----------



## davidenine (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Weiss jemand ob FarCry (erster Teil von Crytek)das Breitbildformat unterstützt?Das scheint nämlich ein Problem bei alten Games zu sein.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zum benschen einen E1200.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eben sind diese beiden Schaetzchen eingeflattert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und was ist das rechte?
Ein Iphone-Kondom?


----------



## CeresPK (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ist bestimmt für seinen iPod Touch


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jop, ein iPod Touch "Kondom".


----------



## buzty (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 basecap und 2 tshirts


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jop, ein iPod Touch "Kondom".



Hätte ich auch so sagen können - schließlich schreibt er sehr oft ae, oe, ue statt ä, ö und ü. 

Ich hab nichts gekauft, außer heute morgen zwei Brötchen für 40 Cent.


----------



## roadgecko (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe eine 7900GT mit 512mb VRAM (Gebraucht) für meinen 2. PC ergattert 

Wenn ich mir neue Grafikkarten angucke die genau so viel kosten bekomm ich ja die doppelte Leistung mit der 7900GT fürs selbe Geld 

@ <--@ndré--> 2 Brötchen 40 Cent ? WTF wir ja immer teurer...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine leckere Pizza für 6,90€, da meine Frau heute gekocht hat.


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine leckere Pizza für 6,90€, da meine Frau heute gekocht hat.



Kocht die so schlecht!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Kocht die so schlecht!?


 
Ein hungriger Pen.. äh Obdachloser würde lachend weitergehen.


----------



## johnnyGT (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 7900GT mit 512mb VRAM (Gebraucht) für meinen 2. PC ergattert
> 
> Wenn ich mir neue Grafikkarten angucke die genau so viel kosten bekomm ich ja die doppelte Leistung mit der 7900GT fürs selbe Geld
> 
> @ <--@ndré--> 2 Brötchen 40 Cent ? WTF wir ja immer teurer...


und was haste für das Schmuckstück bezahlt??


----------



## sportline105 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein hungriger Pen.. äh Obdachloser würde lachend weitergehen.


frau oder freundin? wenn frau -> wieso heiratet man ne frau, die nich kochen kann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



sportline105 schrieb:


> frau oder freundin? wenn frau -> wieso heiratet man ne frau, die nich kochen kann?


 
Weil sie damals andere Qualitäten hatte. 
Doch wenn aus der Freundin die Ehefrau wird, erkennt man Dinge, die man vorher gar nicht gesehen hatte, oder für unwichtig hielt. 
Deswegen ja auch die Fässer im Keller.


----------



## sportline105 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil sie damals andere Qualitäten hatte.
> Doch wenn aus der Freundin die Ehefrau wird, erkennt man Dinge, die man vorher gar nicht gesehen hatte, oder für unwichtig hielt.
> Deswegen ja auch die Fässer im Keller.


naja, deswegen sollte man sich vor so einer schwerwiegenden entscheidung auch mal das durchlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/38123-problem-mit-betriebssystem-gattin1-0-a.html

andere haben vor der ehe keinen sex, sie hat vor der ehe nich gekocht, oder was? 

mein beileid. am besten zum geburtstag einen gutschein für nen kochkurs schenken  das kannste dann hier auch rein schreiben


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



sportline105 schrieb:


> mein beileid. am besten zum geburtstag einen gutschein für nen kochkurs schenken  das kannste dann hier auch rein schreiben


 
Ich möchte aber nicht für den Rest meines Lebens auf der Couch schlafen.


----------



## CeresPK (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

so heute habe ich ca.9000€ auf ein Hessisches Konto überwiesen mal sehen wann die Ware kommt
boa geil hört sich das kriminell an


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber nicht für den Rest meines Lebens auf der Couch schlafen.


Dann mach du halt den Kochkurs  .


Cerespk91 schrieb:


> so heute habe ich ca.9000€ auf ein Hessisches Konto überwiesen mal sehen wann die Ware kommt
> boa geil hört sich das kriminell an


Boar, ein Gebrauchtwagenkauf, wie kriminell.


----------



## CeresPK (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mist woher weißt du das ich wollts doch erst als neues High-End System ausgeben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> mist woher weißt du das ich wollts doch erst als neues High-End System ausgeben



Der hat bestimmt ne Sicherheitslücke in Skype ausgenutzt und unsere Gespräche von vorhin mitgehört


----------



## CeresPK (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ja denke ich auch


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Genau.
Aber jetzt entspann ich erst mal indem ich den Autofred lese  .


----------



## roga01 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir ein Antec P-182 gekauft.


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



roga01 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Antec P-182 gekauft.



Magst du etwa Gehäusetüren?!


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein CM 690 
damit meine überflüssige Hardware ein zuhause bekommt.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch so sagen können - schließlich schreibt er sehr oft ae, oe, ue statt ä, ö und ü.



wtf? Willst du mich in deinen Gedankengang einweihen?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil sie damals andere Qualitäten hatte.
> Doch wenn aus der Freundin die Ehefrau wird, erkennt man Dinge, die man vorher gar nicht gesehen hatte, oder für unwichtig hielt.
> Deswegen ja auch die Fässer im Keller.




Du bist unnachahmlich.. 
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich süchtig nach deinen Kommentaren bin - gibt's sowas überhaupt?^^ 



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> so heute habe ich ca.9000€ auf ein Hessisches Konto überwiesen mal sehen wann die Ware kommt
> boa geil hört sich das kriminell an



Naja, solange es kein polnisches ist.. 
Dann würde ich mir wirklich Sorgen machen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> wtf? Willst du mich in deinen Gedankengang einweihen?



Na, meine Bekannte hat auch 'nen Touch und schreibt nie Umlaute, sondern immer ae, oe und ue.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Na, meine Bekannte hat auch 'nen Touch und schreibt nie Umlaute, sondern immer ae, oe und ue.



Nope.
Hier aufem Ami-PC gibt's keine Umlaute, auf dem Touch schreibe ich aber immer mit Umlauten.
Von daher weisst du immer, mit welchem Geraet ich einen Post verfasst habe.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gut, dann so. Aber was hast du mit meiner Bekannten zu tun.


11 Tage vergangen (17.01) und noch nichts vom Abo zu hören.

Schade, warten kann ich ja so schlecht.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Gut, dann so. Aber was hast du mit meiner Bekannten zu tun.




kp. 

Ich dachte dein urspruenglicher Post war auf mich bezogen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein IFX14 hier im Forum
Ein Far Cry 2 Mousepad, auch hier und gerad bei Ebay 2x 120mm Nanoxia für den IFX14 und eine 2m USB Verlängerung


----------



## davidenine (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein billiges Stoffmousepad um 3€(Das von Razer war zu teuer,kauf ich später)und ein Spiel namens Doom3.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Okey, 3 Chickenburger.


----------



## G.Skill (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das Lancool K7 
Caseking rockt,gestern Abend bestellt - heute schon rausgeschickt 

@ <--@ndré--> :
 xD


----------



## willy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Okey, 3 Chickenburger.




davon hab ich mir auch einen gegönnt, oder eher war das schon ne art mutprobe...

den chickenburger mit nem chicken nugget burger vom Burger King zu vergleichen ist eine wahre Beleidigung! Bei McDonals kriegt man 2 kleine Pfannkuchen, ein komisches Salatblatt und ein Stück hähnchenbrust, welches eine wahre beleidigung für einen burger ist, sowas dünnes hab ich noch nie gesehen...aja ne saschlik soße aus dem aldi gabs auch dazu...


----------



## Mojo (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja der Chicken Nugget Burger ist um längen besser als der Chickenburger. Der ist schon viel schöner belegt nicht einfach nur so druafgeknalltes Zeug.


----------



## willy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wir haben die gleiche meinung, das macht mir angst


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es bei BK besser schmeckt und dass McD keine richtigen Burger hat.
@willy: Hast du jetzt noch mehr Angst?


----------



## sportline105 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wenn, dann müsst ihr aber auch den chicken-nugget burger mit dem MC Chicken von mc doof vergleichen, und nicht mit dem billigen chicken burger 

beim chickenburger gibts leider nicht mal ein salatblatt, sondern nur ein salat-gemätzel


----------



## willy (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ja oO

und ich find dawn of war 2 kacke, darum wirds nicht gekauft 

@sportline

ohja, das muss man, denn der chicken burger hat sogar mal 1,50€  (oder so ) gekostet! wucher!


----------



## sportline105 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

neee 1,30  zur zeit ja "nur"  1€

wenn man sich überlegt, was da an logistik dahinter steht, dann ist der preis nun nicht gerade hoch


----------



## Mojo (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Chicken Nugget Burger kostet doch 99 Cent. Der Chickenburger vom Mc kostet 1.50€ und der Mc Chicken kostet 3,..€ genauso wie der Crispy Chicken vom BK.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x 50x75cm Fotoposter bei Schlecker. 

Bin mal über die Qualität gespannt


----------



## Mojo (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was passiert eig wenn man die Fotos dann nicht abholt, dann spart man ja eig Geld.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Mojo schrieb:


> Was passiert eig wenn man die Fotos dann nicht abholt, dann spart man ja eig Geld.



Man kann sie im Shop abholen oder für 2,85€ Versand nach hause bringen lassen. Ich habe natürlich versand genommen   (hab ja online bestellt)


----------



## Mojo (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja ich mein wenn man sie im Shop abholt. Bringen die Leute dir dann die Bilder iwann weil des hat ja was gekostet und man zahlt ja nicht im Vornherein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Mojo schrieb:


> Ja ich mein wenn man sie im Shop abholt. Bringen die Leute dir dann die Bilder iwann weil des hat ja was gekostet und man zahlt ja nicht im Vornherein.




Hää? Ich verstehe nicht wie du das meinst  

wie solln die das bringen, wenn du das vorher abholst? 

Erklär nochma genau


----------



## Uziflator (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hää? Ich verstehe nicht wie du das meinst
> 
> wie solln die das bringen, wenn du das vorher abholst?
> 
> Erklär nochma genau



Vlt meint er besorgen und bringen lassen.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute hat der Postbote wieder geklingelt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Glaub das gönn ich mir so langsam auch mal. Dürft ja selbst für die ps3 im 10-Euro-Bereich angekommen sein. Als Vollpreisspiel ist das Gameplay definitiv zu träge.. ^^
Und nach Mirrors Edge und Fallout 3 (Spiele die vom Gameplay her wirklich *genialst* waren) hab ich mich auch an Ego-Perspektive auf der Ps3 gewöhnt


----------



## Mojo (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hää? Ich verstehe nicht wie du das meinst
> 
> wie solln die das bringen, wenn du das vorher abholst?
> 
> Erklär nochma genau



Wenn du meinen vorherigen post gelesen hättest wüsstest dus glaub ich. 
Also ich mein dass man ja bei Schlecker Bilder machen lassen kann. Man bringt den Film also da hin und schmeißt ihn in einen Kasten. Der Film wird dann entwickelt. Und jetzt kommts! Man kann ja einfach nicht mehr zum Schlecker gehn und die fertigen Bilder abholen. So spart man sich Geld und lässt Schlecker in die Insolvenz rutschen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern ist bei mir ein Paket angekommen. Drin war ein 30KG-Chrom-Kurzhantelset. Ich habe auch schon etwas trainiert.


----------



## FadeOfReality (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Gestern ist bei mir ein Paket angekommen. Drin war ein 30KG-Chrom-Kurzhantelset. Ich habe auch schon etwas trainiert.



dein Zusteller hats vor dir ausprobiert XD

..ich habe gekauft das hier:

https://www.ditech.at/artikel/LRLO04/Lenkrad_LOGITECH_Formula_Force_EX_USB.html

das G25 wär mir lieber gewesen aber selber kaufen würd ichs nie >.< für sowas is mir das viel zu teuer.. auch so viele kleine schöne features hat


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was habe ich gerade gekauft?

hmm das hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wie ein Erbsenkoenig sitzt er hinterm Steuer.. 
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe gerade am Radio und an den Ablagemöglcihkeiten rumgespielt xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Mojo schrieb:


> Wenn du meinen vorherigen post gelesen hättest wüsstest dus glaub ich.
> Also ich mein dass man ja bei Schlecker Bilder machen lassen kann. Man bringt den Film also da hin und schmeißt ihn in einen Kasten. Der Film wird dann entwickelt. Und jetzt kommts! Man kann ja einfach nicht mehr zum Schlecker gehn und die fertigen Bilder abholen. So spart man sich Geld und lässt Schlecker in die Insolvenz rutschen.



Wieso spart man dann wenn man nix abholt? Außerdem bestelle ich online (digitalbilder )

Und was hast du davon Schlecker Pleite zu machen?


----------



## Mojo (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wenn die Bilder einen nicht gefallen kann man sie einfach liegen lassen.


----------



## sportline105 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

deswegen musst du ja auch deinen namen und die adresse auf den umschlag schreiben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



sportline105 schrieb:


> deswegen musst du ja auch deinen namen und die adresse auf den umschlag schreiben


Da kann man theoretisch falsche Angaben machen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habt ihr sorgen xD 

würde sagen mal wieder btt


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

habe mir eben bei Amazon dieses Schicke Teil bestellt 
DEH-P4100SD


----------



## k-b (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Nen HP Officejet J6410
> Duplex druck, Mehrblatteinzug beim scannen, Flachbettscanner, Fax & Kopieren ohne das der PC an ist,
> 
> Der kann alles!
> ...



Hammerst geil!! Was für ein Gerät. Das ist ein echter Männerdrucker. So spontan wüsst ich net, was man an einem Gerät noch besser machen könnte!

Der druckt mit einmal hin-her gleich fette 3cm oder so im mittleren Qualitätsmodus 


Eine wahre Bereicherung für mein Home-Office. Bilder folgen wenn ich ihn endlich bei mir daheim hab


----------



## maGic (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe gestern gekauft

Delta EBF1325SHE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



24Volt ist mir wursch
die läuft auch mit 12Volt


----------



## roadgecko (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Update:

Ich habe grade die GraKa (7900GT) abgeholt.
Junge Junge war das dingen verstaubt 

Also erstmal den ganzen lüfter runter (Auf den Bildern ist sie schon sauber).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die WLP ab und die gute MX-2 von Arctic Cooling drauf. Danach nochmal den Lüfter sauber geamcht und drauf das "Ding" ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun läuft sie aber für ihr alter schön und gut.

Temp im Idle: 31°C 

Mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das ist ne 7900gt? Sieht eher wie die GTX aus?! 

Meine 79gt war um längen kürzer und singleslotkühlung


----------



## roadgecko (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das ist ne 7900gt? Sieht eher wie die GTX aus?!
> 
> Meine 79gt war um längen kürzer und singleslotkühlung



Ich hab hier eine 7950GT von einem bekannten. Die ist kürzer als die 7900GT.

Auch everest Ultimate sagt das es eine 7900GT/GTO mit 512mb ist.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich denke du hast ne GTO erwischt 
die gabs nur von MSI und ist nur in den Taktraten abgespeckt (aber ansonsten alles wie die GTX)
also nen bisl übertakten und du hast ne GTX


----------



## msix38 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zutaten für eine fette Portion Spaghetti Bolognese.


----------



## roadgecko (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hehe aber solange ich in meinem 2. PC einen AMD Athlon64 3000+ drin hab bringt mir das GARnichts  Und die 939er CPU´s sind soooo teuer.

Lieber warten und nen neues Board holen.


----------



## Overlocked (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade von Lee mein neues Antec 182 Das Case ist übelst gut...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Was habe ich gerade gekauft?
> 
> hmm das hier
> _[Bild von irgendso einem Auto mit komischem Heck]_



Ich würde mal sagen. 

Klar, bei sVZ sind sie auch drin.


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Deneb 940BE und Noctua U12P heut nacht bestellt und schon bezahlt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Alle kaufen Noctua. Dabei muss einem aber klar sein, dass der PC kein Seitenfenster haben darf, dass man ihn nie öffnen und reinschauen will und dass man nicht durch Luftlöcher diesen hässlichen Lüfter sieht.
Ich würde lieber zu A.C. Ryan greifen, die sehen wenigstens schön aus. Alternativ gehen auch Noiseblocker, Thermaltake, Delta und Papst.


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Alle kaufen Noctua. Dabei muss einem aber klar sein, dass der PC kein Seitenfenster haben darf, dass man ihn nie öffnen und reinschauen will und dass man nicht durch Luftlöcher diesen hässlichen Lüfter sieht.
> Ich würde lieber zu A.C. Ryan greifen, die sehen wenigstens schön aus. Alternativ gehen auch Noiseblocker, Thermaltake, Delta und Papst.



Ähm der Lüfter sollte da nich drauf bleiben der wird erst mald urch einen scharzen Xigamtek(beleuchtet) ersetzt.


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

"Die kleine House Apotheke" hab ich gekauft!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> "Die kleine House Apotheke" hab ich gekauft!



Was ist da drin? Vicodin, Vicodin und Vicodin?   

Sorry das ließt sich komisch mit deinem Avatar


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was ist da drin? Vicodin, Vicodin und Vicodin?
> 
> Sorry das ließt sich komisch mit deinem Avatar



Türlich waren 200 Pillen drin!


----------



## sportline105 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

GTA IV  irgendwie nervig dass das groß geschriebene plötzlich klein wird -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



sportline105 schrieb:


> GTA IV  irgendwie nervig dass das groß geschriebene plötzlich klein wird -.-


 
Dafür braucht man aber auch ein paar Pillen.


----------



## sportline105 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wieso?


----------



## k-b (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Um nächtelang durchzuzocken!

Viel Spaß damit, das Game ist hammer. Hab es seinerzeit auf der PS3 durchgespielt. Bin aber etwas skeptisch ob die PC-Steuerung da mithalten kann.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Bin aber etwas skeptisch ob die PC-Steuerung da mithalten kann.


Man kann ja ein Gamepad an den PC anschließen, wenn man das lieber mag. Ich finde Maus + Tastatur aber praktischer und würde auch an eine Konsole Kone + Valo anschließen, sofern möglich.


----------



## k-b (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Damit kannste aber an der Konsole net spielen.

Was GTA so schön zu spielen gemacht hat auf der ps3 war das wunderbar eingängige und perfekt funktionierende Autoaim


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, das Game ist hammer. Hab es seinerzeit auf der PS3 durchgespielt. Bin aber etwas skeptisch ob die PC-Steuerung da mithalten kann.


 
Jede PC Steuerung ist besser als der Schrott bei einer Konsole. 

Die Pillen braucht er aber, damit er sich nicht ständig aufregt, wenn GTA 4 mal wieder nicht läuft.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Was GTA so schön zu spielen gemacht hat auf der ps3 war das wunderbar eingängige und perfekt funktionierende *Autoaim*


Autoaim, das hört sich so nach Cheating an. Am PC muss ich wenigstens noch selber zielen, wie es sich gehört. Andererseits ist manuelles Zielen ohne Maus fast unmöglich.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Pillen braucht er aber, damit er sich nicht ständig aufregt, wenn GTA 4 mal wieder nicht läuft.


Ich kenne jemanden, der keine Pillen bräuchte. Der müsste nur etwas umjumpern, schon läuft alles tadellos.


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

abload.de - Bilderupload

abload.de - Bilderupload

Bischen was für die WaKü.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der keine Pillen bräuchte. Der müsste nur etwas umjumpern, schon läuft alles tadellos.


 
Oder er schrottet dabei etwas. 
Aber, das Leben ist ja keine Vergnügungsfahrt.


----------



## der Türke (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich FInd das BEste an GTA 4 ist das man alle Leute so Richtig Realistich überfahren kann xD

Ich leg mir bald AM3 zu das DDRRAM 2 ünterstüzt


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> Ich FInd das BEste an GTA 4 ist das man alle Leute so Richtig Realistich überfahren kann xD


 
Ich finde es cool gegen einen Mast zu fahren und dabei zuzuschauen, wie Niko aus dem Auto fliegt. 



der Türke schrieb:


> Ich leg mir bald AM3 zu das DDRRAM 2 ünterstüzt


 
AM3 Board mit DDR2?
Ich dachte, die gibts nur mit DDR3?


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde es cool gegen einen Mast zu fahren und dabei zuzuschauen, wie Niko aus dem Auto fliegt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch aber wahrscheinlich nicht in der BRD is von jersey oder so steht auch im Sammelthread! erste seite


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

J&W gibts mittlerweile auch vereinzelt in DE.
Da haben sich wohl auch ein paar Abit-Mannen hin gerettet, es lohnt sich also die Marke im Auge zu behalten.


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> J&W gibts mittlerweile auch vereinzelt in DE.
> Da haben sich wohl auch ein paar Abit-Mannen hin gerettet, es lohnt sich also die Marke im Auge zu behalten.


Die J&W Technology Limited zB?


----------



## DeathForce (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute ist mein neues Baby gekommen 

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



DeathForce schrieb:


> Heute ist mein neues Baby gekommen
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition


 
In welcher Kalenderwoche ist er denn hergestellt worden?


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

abload.de - Bilderupload

Jetzt ist sie komplett.


----------



## DeathForce (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ganz ehrlich? Ich hab überhaupt nicht drauf geachtet musste ihn vor aufregung sofort einbauen xD

kann man das auch noch über die seriennummer auf der boxed verpackung rausfinden?

edit:
Grad mal nachgeguckt er ist aus der 50 Kalenderwoche 2008


----------



## Janny (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Scitec  Cytogen Pro-360, 1000g.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



DeathForce schrieb:


> edit:
> Grad mal nachgeguckt er ist aus der 50 Kalenderwoche 2008


 
Tja, ganz knapp vorbei an einem guten Exemplar.


----------



## sportline105 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> Ich FInd das BEste an GTA 4 ist das man alle Leute so Richtig Realistich überfahren kann xD


oder wie sie sich manchmal ans auto hängen, weil sie einfach nicht los lassen wollen 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde es cool gegen einen Mast zu fahren und dabei zuzuschauen, wie Niko aus dem Auto fliegt.


deswegen wir ja auch immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass man sich anschnallen soll  der is selbst schuld 

nur das ganze windows live zeug was man unbedingt zum spielen braucht nervt  ohne internetverbindung kein speichern möglich?  sollen se sich doch den kopierschutz sparen und die spiele 10€ günstiger verkaufen, dann würden vllt auch mehr leute sich die spiele richtig kaufen und nich illegal aus dem netz saugen  50€ (bzw für historiker 100DM  ) für ein einziges spiel? wer kann sich sowas heutzutage noch leisten? da warte ich lieber ein halbes jahr, bis es für 20 oder 30€ zu haben ist  
gta 4 war mal ne ausnahme  wollte mal meinen quad ein bisschen fordern


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



sportline105 schrieb:


> oder wie sie sich manchmal ans auto hängen, weil sie einfach nicht los lassen wollen
> 
> deswegen wir ja auch immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass man sich anschnallen soll  der is selbst schuld
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir Voll kommen recht aber GTA 4 ist die wirkliche ausnahme weil das spiel einfach geil ist so realistich und so real schreiende leute überfahren leute einfach zum genissen.

oke jetzt nicht denken ich bin Psycho aber an diesem spiel gefällt mir das iwie


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> oke jetzt nicht denken ich bin Psycho aber an diesem spiel gefällt mir das iwie


 
Nö, würden wir nie denken. 
Ich spiele Fear 2 auch nur als Vorbereitung für April.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AM3 Board mit DDR2?
> Ich dachte, die gibts nur mit DDR3?


Nein, AM2 Board mit DDR-3!


Uziflator schrieb:


> Doch aber wahrscheinlich nicht in der BRD is von jersey oder so steht auch im Sammelthread! erste seite


Nein, Jetway.


Olstyle schrieb:


> J&W gibts mittlerweile auch vereinzelt in DE.
> Da haben sich wohl auch ein paar Abit-Mannen hin gerettet, es lohnt sich also die Marke im Auge zu behalten.


Ist leider nicht von J&W, nur Jetway...

Bei J&W muss ich nochmal schauen, ob die was fürn Thread haben...


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Stefan Payne ich verstehe diese aussagen von dir nicht ?
Nein, AM2 Board mit DDR-3!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> Stefan Payne ich verstehe diese aussagen von dir nicht ?
> Nein, AM2 Board mit DDR-3!


 
Es gibt kein AM2 Board mit DDR3.
DDR3 Support kommt erst mit dem Phenom II und AM3.


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ASOOO Danke!

hmmm...... ich hab die Befürchtung das DDR 2 so wie 1 Teurer wird und die Preise für noch mehr sincken für ddr 3 deswegen will ich nicht umsteigen ich überlege sogar ob ich mir nochmal 4 gb OZI für 56€ holle


----------



## k-b (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> Ich FInd das BEste an GTA 4 ist das man alle Leute so Richtig Realistich überfahren kann xD


Richtig. Extra deswegen hat sich ein  Prof von mir das Spiel vom Etat der Hochschule gekauft. Weil dem irgend ein Algorithmus zugrunde liegt, welcher die Berechnung des Wegschleuderns aus den zugrunde liegenden Faktoren immer exakt genau berechnet..


----------



## bobby (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir Teufel Theater Hybrid 4 gekauft für nur 899 euro


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Richtig. Extra deswegen hat sich ein  Prof von mir das Spiel vom Etat der Hochschule gekauft. Weil dem irgend ein Algorithmus zugrunde liegt, welcher die Berechnung des Wegschleuderns aus den zugrunde liegenden Faktoren immer exakt genau berechnet..




Ja davon hab ich gehört. 
Nur ich war etwas Skeptisch über die umsätzung aber das ist wirklich gut gelungen.

Kennst du eig das Spiel Bioshock? es gibt keine cut oder uncut version davon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> Kennst du eig das Spiel Bioshock? es gibt keine cut oder uncut version davon.


 
Von Bioshock gibt es nur eine Version, wenn ich nicht irre und die ist ab 18.


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Quanten ja es gibt nur die ab 18 obwohl im Spiel Kinder in ihre Kinderwagen und Kinderbetten Erdrosselt worden sind.

iwie voll irre oder Jericho auch nur uncut aber sowas wie Quake 4 wir dann so hart gekürzt


----------



## Mojo (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Deswegen sind die ja ab 18. Nicht um die Kindern zu ärgen.


----------



## DanielX (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade erstmal schön Sleeve bestellt so ca. um die 20-25 Meter.

Nen Nanoxia fürn Kollegen, ein Lüftergitter für mich und noch was Wärmeleitpaste.

Gibt also bald wieder fein was zu basteln 

MfG DanielX


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> Qua
> iwie voll irre oder Jericho auch nur uncut aber sowas wie Quake 4 wir dann so hart gekürzt


 
Jep, Quake 4 wäre sonst auf den Index gekommen.
Keine Ahnung, wer das festlegt. Sind bestimmt alles Schlaffis.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Transcend 8GB SDHC Card SLC
dieses Feine Gerät habe ich mir gekauft eine 8GB SDHC Karte Class 6 mit Kartenleser 
und damit ich keinen Versand bezahlen muss habe ich für meine Mutter das Buch: "Das Perlenmädchen" von Barbara Wood mitbestellt

Edit:
aus der Speicherkarte wurde jetzt doch noch schnell die 16GB Version aber auch mit Cardreader


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe auch eine 16GB-SDHC-Karte (Class 6/SLC).


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Frustessen: Ein großer Döner.

Und ich bin immer noch dran!


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, Quake 4 wäre sonst auf den Index gekommen.
> Keine Ahnung, wer das festlegt. Sind bestimmt alles Schlaffis.




Ich hab das gefühl die haben zu viel Zeit und sind eher an was anderes beschäftigt

wenn sie dann mal von Politikern hingewissen werden und angepöbelt werden von ihren bossen dann übertreiben die direckt!!

DIE LEUTCHEN GEHIRN EINSCHALTEN BITTE!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> wenn sie dann mal von Politikern hingewissen werden und angepöbelt werden von ihren bossen dann übertreiben die direckt!!


 
Die FSK ist unabhängig von Politikern.
Wenn es nach denen geht, würde es in Deutschland schon lange keine ab 18 Games mehr geben.
Aber zum Glück können sie sich wie immer nicht einigen.


----------



## sportline105 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

3x "die ofenfrische"  jeweils 1x salami, hawai und speciale
kontaktlinsen
kontaktlinsenreiniger


nachdem meine maus und mein schreibtisch so aussahen: DSC_3833.JPG musste was neues her:

Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 6000
Razer Goliathus™ Speed Edition (355mm x 254mm)

DSC_3834.JPG

im laden sah es recht klein aus, aber jetzt auf dem schreibtisch fast schon wieder zu groß 



und wieder mal 63€ weg  natürlich allein für mousepad und mouse


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die FSK ist unabhängig von Politikern.
> Wenn es nach denen geht, würde es in Deutschland schon lange keine ab 18 Games mehr geben.
> Aber zum Glück können sie sich wie immer nicht einigen.



Die sollen sich an der Nase fassen und mir nicht an meine Hobbys rumschnüffeln sondern in wichtigeren sachen rumschnüffeln z.b. Wirtschafts krise Automobilie krise 

Die sind  nur da um uns unsere Hobbys zu nehmen diese 

Und hab mir eine Liminierte version von World in Conflikt gehollt für 30€ da war sogar ein Headset dabei und ein Stück Berliner Mauer und 2 Filme über die Mauer und denn Kalten Krieg richtig geil


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> Kennst du eig das Spiel Bioshock? es gibt keine cut oder uncut version davon.



Die deutsche Version von Bioshock ist geschnitten. Gibt's kein Ruetteln und Zerren an der Tatsache, basta. (Die Version mit dem roten USK-Zeichen.)
Es gibt eine europaeische Version von Bioshock, die eine deutsche Anleitung enthaelt, ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob auch das Spiel selbst in deutsch installierbar ist. Sollte aber so sein, schliesslich ist die Anleitung auch deutsch. (Diese Version hat die PEGI-Bewertung auf dem Cover.)
Die US-Version von Bioshock ist selbstverstaendlich ungeschnitten, und hat die ESRP-Bewertung auf dem Cover.


----------



## bobby (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gerade 2 Oehlbach-Kabel für meine Teufel Theater Hybrid 4 bestellt


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die deutsche Version von Bioshock ist geschnitten. Gibt's kein Ruetteln und Zerren an der Tatsache, basta. (Die Version mit dem roten USK-Zeichen.)
> Es gibt eine europaeische Version von Bioshock, die eine deutsche Anleitung enthaelt, ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob auch das Spiel selbst in deutsch installierbar ist. Sollte aber so sein, schliesslich ist die Anleitung auch deutsch. (Diese Version hat die PEGI-Bewertung auf dem Cover.)
> Die US-Version von Bioshock ist selbstverstaendlich ungeschnitten, und hat die ESRP-Bewertung auf dem Cover.



Was ist denn Geschnitten? weniger blut oder wie? ich habe keine Deutsche version ich habe sie aus Holland


----------



## davidenine (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Es gibt eine österreichische Version.Die ist komplett in Deutsch und unzensiert,hat von der PEGI eine Freigabe ab 18 gekriegt.
Für solche Sachen ist die OGDB da.
SIEHE:
OGDB - BioShock (2007)


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> Es gibt eine österreichische Version.Die ist komplett in Deutsch und unzensiert,hat von der PEGI eine Freigabe ab 18 gekriegt.
> Für solche Sachen ist die OGDB da.
> SIEHE:
> OGDB - BioShock (2007)



aha die OGDB war mir bis jetzt unbekannt und ja ich habe die Uncut version!

vielen dank in diesen interesanten einblick


----------



## davidenine (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bitteschön,es gibt auch noch Schnittberichte.com :: Mehr als 4500 detaillierte Zensurberichte zu Filmen, Spielen, Comics, Serien und Musikvideos da siehst du in Bildern was zenisert wurde.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Scythe Mugen 2
Noiseblocker Multiframe S2


----------



## FadeOfReality (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> Scythe Mugen 2



Wie isn der so? kann man den empfehlen?

ich stelle oft Rechner für Freunde, Bekannte, etc. zusammen und Kühler sind da oft ein wichtiges Thema >.<


----------



## k-b (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1408 Steelbook
Fight club Steelbook
Fear and Loathing

allesamt Blurays. Früher oder später muss man eben seine 3 Lieblignsfilme sich mal auf Bluray gönnen. Bei mir eher früher


----------



## CentaX (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grade gekauft, bei Hornbach: Lautsprecherkabel 2x2,50mm².
2 Spulen, 1*10m für 8,95€ und 1*20m für 15,75€.
Dann kann ich die Billigkabel vom Concept E MPE endlich entsorgen, nachdem das Zimmer wieder mal umgebaut wurde  Hoffe, da hört man nen ''großen'' Unterschied, aber selbst wenn nicht... brauchte ja eh neue Kabel für die Boxen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir Far Cry 2 gekauft.


----------



## The_Freak (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe gerade einen Intel E8500, einen Zalman CNPS 9900 LED und eine Tube Arctic Silver MX2 gekauft 
Sollte alles noch in dieser Woche ankommen, mal schauen wie sich die HW so macht 

Gruß


----------



## CentaX (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hachja... vor 2 Minuten noch eine Hitachi 7K1000.B (1TB) für 70€ bei alternate...
Vor 1 Woche hätte ich bei ner Hitachi Platte noch dankend abgelehnt, der Test in der neuen PCGH und der Preis haben mich dann doch überzeugt 
Hoffentlich bereu ich das nicht


----------



## v3rtex (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Dell Studio 17 mit großem 9 Zell Akku, 1 Jahr Unfallschutz und Austauschservice.


----------



## k-b (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und das in Zeiten vom Netbookboom


----------



## v3rtex (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab noch nen Asus eeePC der ersten Generation.

Für manche Aufgaben (VB und Microcontroller Programmierung) ist der Netbook Bildschirm allerdings trotzdem zu klein.

10" wird auch schon schwierig.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Stimmt, denn manche Websiten/Programme setzen einfach 1024x768 vorraus, und da die beiden Modi _1024x768_ und _1024x768 Compress_ unter Windows 7 nicht gehen stehe *ich* blöd dar.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> da die beiden Modi _1024x768_ und _1024x768 Compress_ unter Windows 7 nicht gehen stehe *ich* blöd dar.


Ich kann unter Windows 7 1024 x 768 wählen, sowohl mit Windows-Bordmitteln, als auch im Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## aXwin (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nochmal 2x2GB OCZ Reaper 1066er bei Amazon bestellt. Hoffentlich Rev.2 damit die Optisch zu meinen anderen Beiden modulen passen. Muss ja gut aussehen im Case


----------



## warlordi777 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und bei mir isses ein neues gehäuse. XD Das Coolermaster HAF um genau zu sein .
 Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen *grins*


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir grad nix gekauft, dafür aber zugeschickt bekommen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...t-coolermaster-storm-sniper-von-thelamer.html
Ver 1.00, ist heute halt angekommen^^


----------



## Woohoo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Logitech G5 Maus.
Nochmal 4GB G.Skill Ram weil es so schön günstig ist


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kann unter Windows 7 1024 x 768 wählen, sowohl mit Windows-Bordmitteln, als auch im Catalyst Control Center.



Ich rede von der 2. Schnelltaste am Eee, die unter Win7 nicht geht.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

haujobb - solution for a small planet ( cd )


----------



## Philster91 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die da: Canon Powershot SX110 IS. Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder ordentliche HW-Bilder machen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Philster91 schrieb:


> Die da: Canon Powershot SX110 IS. Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder ordentliche HW-Bilder machen.


Für Canon PowerShot gibt es CHDK, ein Firmware-Addon, mit dem man mehr Optionen hat und z.B. Bilder als RAW speichern kann.


----------



## TcOxD (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

habe mir gerade die g15 gekauft.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute angekommen 

Meine 2 nanoxia, jetzt warten die 2 nur noch auf den IFX-14 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sportline105 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Für Canon PowerShot gibt es CHDK, ein Firmware-Addon, mit dem man mehr Optionen hat und z.B. Bilder als RAW speichern kann.


u.a. auch belichtungsreihen. sehr hilfreich, wenn man HDR-bilder erstellen will. das hätt ich auch gern für meine dslr


----------



## Lee (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

w00t? DSLR ohne AEB? Welche denn bitte?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein 3,5" Sata Festplattengehäuse von Digitus.


----------



## msix38 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zählt auch Essen dazu? Spaghetti Bolognese...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

f.e.a.r. 2 -uncut version ( juhu )bzw - vorbestellt


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir eben neue Kopfhörer gekauft: Sennheiser HD555.


----------



## Nickles (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 x 3-Pin Verlängerung - 30cm =  3,98 EUR
1 x AC Ryan Blackfire4 UV-LED 92mm Lüfter - blau/blau =  7,90 EUR
1 x EKL Silent Power Black Fan - 120mm =  2,50 EUR
1 x Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 22 Gramm =  8,90 EUR
1 x Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück =  1,59 EUR
1 x Alpenföhn Ötzi Northbridge Kühler =  10,90 EUR
1 x Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED UV 1350 Lüfter - 120mm =  7,90 EUR
1 x Xigmatek Apache EP-CD901 Cooler 92mm =  9,90 EUR
1 x Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm =  7,90 EUR
1 x Xigmatek XLF-F8253 LED Lüfter - 80mm =  6,90 EUR
1 x Scythe Kama Wing SCKW-1000CU RAM-Kühler - Kupfer =  6,90 EUR


Endlich hab ich bestellt


----------



## Fabian (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Acid white/candy blue 2009
Endlich was vernünftieges unterm Hintern


----------



## davidenine (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir gerade die Orange Box über Steam gekauft.Hoffentlich ist die Uncut,komm aus Österreich und da stand kein DE dabei.Wenn nich bin ich sauer!!!!Aber Steam is echt Geil!


----------



## Overlocked (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein MS Office Homa and Stundent 2007
Ein HDMI Kabel Pro
Ein HDMI Switch zur Beseitigung des HDCP Fehlers...


----------



## k-b (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> 1408 Steelbook
> Fight club Steelbook
> Fear and Loathing
> 
> allesamt Blurays. Früher oder später muss man eben seine 3 Lieblignsfilme sich mal auf Bluray gönnen. Bei mir eher früher


Wow, das war keine 24 Stunden unterwegs! Hammer!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Nickles schrieb:


> 2 x 3-Pin Verlängerung - 30cm =  3,98 EUR
> 1 x AC Ryan Blackfire4 UV-LED 92mm Lüfter - blau/blau =  7,90 EUR
> 1 x EKL Silent Power Black Fan - 120mm =  2,50 EUR
> 1 x Arctic Silver Céramique Wärmeleitpaste - 22 Gramm =  8,90 EUR
> ...



Welche Serverfarm willst du denn damit kühlen? oO


@Topic: Ein DHL-M-Paket zum Versand meiner PS3 (morgen Pick-up).


----------



## Nickles (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein freund hat mitbestellt 
Das:
1 x Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm =  7,90 EUR
1 x Xigmatek XLF-F8253 LED Lüfter - 80mm =  6,90 EUR
2 x 3-Pin Verlängerung - 30cm =  3,98 EUR
1 x AC Ryan Blackfire4 UV-LED 92mm Lüfter - blau/blau =  7,90 EUR
ist für:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/23894-foose.html


----------



## SolidBadBoy (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wärmeleitpaste für meinen cpu  AC MX2


----------



## sportline105 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> w00t? DSLR ohne AEB? Welche denn bitte?


meine Nikon D40 

btt:
5 x 12V-LED 5mm weiß 6.000mcd (50600021) = 4,95EUR
1 x SAMSUNG LED SMD 4-chip  weiss 44 Lumen - SLSNNWH834TS (8303004400001) = 1,99EUR
1 x Superflux weiß 3  Lumen - 10 Stück (10600001) = 6,99EUR
1 x LED 5mm UV (Schwarzlicht) 40mW - 10  Stück (54040501) = 5,99EUR
1 x LED 5mm weiß 12.000mcd - 10 Stück (51200001) =  5,99EUR
6 x Widerstand 330 Ohm 0,25 W 5% (2330025) = 0,90EUR
4 x  Widerstand 180 Ohm 0,25 W 5% (2180025) = 0,60EUR
4 x Widerstand 220 Ohm 1 W  5% (22201000) = 1,20EUR
5 x Widerstand 120 Ohm 0,25 W 5% (2120025) =  0,75EUR
5 x Widerstand 560 Ohm 0,25 W 5% (2560025) = 0,75EUR
30,11€ (da versand kostenlos  )


----------



## SilentKilla (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x Q9650
2x 2x2048 MB G.Skill PC2-1000er 5-5-5-15 (also 8 GB)


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> 2x Q9650
> 2x 2x2048 MB G.Skill PC2-1000er 5-5-5-15 (also 8 GB)



wtf? Gleich zwei Q9650?
Oder ist etwa der eine fuer mich?


----------



## hallihalli92 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die PCGH EXTENDED


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



hallihalli92 schrieb:


> Die PCGH EXTENDED


Ich habe die schon seit Samstag, konnte aber noch nicht viel davon lesen, weil ich erstmal die Schullektüre fertig lesen musste.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe die schon seit Samstag, konnte aber noch nicht viel davon lesen, weil ich erstmal die Schullektüre fertig lesen musste.



dito


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> wtf? Gleich zwei Q9650?
> *Oder ist etwa der eine fuer mich?*





Hab ich auch erst gedacht =D =D

Nein, er hat einen für seinen Freund mitbestellt wie ich gehört habe


----------



## aXwin (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade eingetroffen: PC Games Abo Prämie 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> wtf? Gleich zwei Q9650?
> Oder ist etwa der eine fuer mich?





BamBuchi schrieb:


> Hab ich auch erst gedacht =D =D
> 
> Nein, er hat einen für seinen Freund mitbestellt wie ich gehört habe



Und was krieg ich dafür? 

Jo, is noch fürn Kumpel gedacht. Dank Mitternachtsshoppen bei Mindfactory gänzlich ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Und was krieg ich dafür?



Einen feuchten Händedruck!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Und was krieg ich dafür?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

MA78GM-S2H und 'nen Scythe Shuriken.


----------



## SilentKilla (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Uziflator schrieb:


> Einen feuchten Händedruck!



Da zieh ich doch den Keks vor. Der Q9650 ist unterwegs zu dir Jever-Pilsener. 
Sorry Uziflator, aber ich hab auch Ansprüche.


----------



## MaN!aC (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Samsung CLP-350N 
Damit haben sich die Tintenpatronen endlich erledigt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



hallihalli92 schrieb:


> Die PCGH EXTENDED




dito


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein SilverStone Temjin TJ06.
Da muss aber noch was dran gemacht werden...


----------



## der_yappi (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



hallihalli92 schrieb:


> Die PCGH EXTENDED



Ebenso heute gekauft


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So, jetzt ist das Medusa angekommen.


----------



## maaaaatze (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

9er Nuggets, Farmkartoffeln nen Cheeser und nen Chickenburger, das war mein Essen für den ganzen Tag.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich werde am Wochenende sehr häufig bei McDonalds, Wendy's und Co. essen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

..., weil quanti zum Alki-Treffen nach Berlin fährt. 
Oder die Frau kocht.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schon mal Wendys in der BRD gesehen?
Ich nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> ..., weil quanti zum Alki-Treffen nach Berlin fährt.
> Oder die Frau kocht.


 
Du musst mal die Threads richtig lesen. 
Aber mit dem kleinen eee PC sieht man ja nicht alles. 
Morgen gehts nach Miami.
Da gibts Burgerbuden ohne Ende. Was anderes kann man eh nicht essen, weil die Amerikaner einfach keine Esskultur haben.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sry, ja auch dem Eee ist das so eine Sache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der Vorteil ist, in Miami sind es derzeit 25° und blauer Himmel. 
Ich denke an euch, wenn ich am Strand die Bikinihäschen anschaue oder Jetski fahre.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das kam jetzt nicht sehr überzeugend rüber.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke an euch, wenn ich am Strand die Bikinihäschen anschaue oder Jetski fahre.


Erzähl das besser nicht deiner Frau!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Öhm, ein Mann bleibt ein Mann.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Quantis Frau liest hier doch sowieso ständig mit und lacht sich darüber schlapp wie Machohaft er sich doch gibt wenn er gerade denkt dass sie es nicht sieht.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wahrscheinlich ist sie BamBuchi. 
Vergleich doch mal die IPs.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Öhm, ein Mann bleibt ein Mann.


 
Genau, ich bin Kerl, ich muss meinen Job machen und mich vermehren. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Quantis Frau liest hier doch sowieso ständig mit und lacht sich darüber schlapp wie Machohaft er sich doch gibt wenn er gerade denkt dass sie es nicht sieht.


 
Ich bin ein ganzer Kerl, dank Schlaffi. 



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist sie BamBuchi.
> Vergleich doch mal die IPs.


 
Aber sie hat keine Probleme mit meinem Jumper.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist sie BamBuchi.
> Vergleich doch mal die IPs.


Weder IP noch Host sind sich auch nur ähnlich.

Und jetzt ab BTT.


----------



## FadeOfReality (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

.. 2 paar schuhe (alltag, sport.. die alten landen in der altschuhsammlung.. mehr wie 2 paar sind mir zuviel >.<)

friseurbesuch

personalausweis (der bei uns ja keine gesetzliche pflicht sondern freiwillig ist)


----------



## f3rr1s (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Asus Crosshair II Formula habs schon 2 Tage *g


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir gerad das Half Life 2 Episodenpack bestellt 

Hab irgendwie dank dem CM mod wieder bock drauf bekommen und hatte Epi 1 und 2 noch nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das neue Rosenstolz Album "Gib mir Sonne" für mein Schatz zum Valentinstag


----------



## davidenine (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die neue PCGH!


----------



## TheGamler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab zwar noch nicht, aber ich glaub ich kauf mir gleich die 4870 Golden Sampel für 205€ inkl. Versand beim Alternate Zack Zack!

Vielleicht für andere hier auch ganz interessant


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das neue Rosenstolz Album "Gib mir Sonne" für mein Schatz zum Valentinstag


 
Das ist nicht schlecht.
Ich werde meiner Frau etwas Schickes von Tiffany's mitbringen.

Ich denke mal, diese hier, wenn sie da sein sollten. 

Die Dinger kann ich mir nicht leisten. 
Ihr wäre das aber egal.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schlecht.
> Ich werde meiner Frau etwas Schickes von Tiffany's mitbringen.
> 
> Ich denke mal, diese hier, wenn sie da sein sollten.
> ...



Merke grad hab mich vertan, das Album heißt "Die Suche geht weiter" , hab nur dick und fett " Gib mir sonne" gelesen, und dachte das heißt so  

Naja egal, sie wollte das schon imma haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Naja egal, sie wollte das schon imma haben


 
Kauf einfach beide, dann kansnt du nicht daneben liegen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf einfach beide, dann kansnt du nicht daneben liegen.



Wie? Nene ich habe das aktuelle Album gekauft, das heißt " Die suche geht wieter". Ich dachte erst das heißt "Gib mir sonne" weils Dick drauf steht. Doch das soll heißen das die Single mit auf dem Album ist 

Also hab richtig gekauft


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe gerade "gekauft":

Eine 1000-1400€ Reperatur meines Autos. Zahnriemen gerissen ^^ Mit den entsprechenden Konsequenzen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

HD4870 1Gig & Scythe Musashi.


----------



## aXwin (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade "gekauft":
> 
> Eine 1000-1400€ Reperatur meines Autos. Zahnriemen gerissen ^^ Mit den entsprechenden Konsequenzen.


Prima, Ventile krumm usw... Ein Riemenwechsel hätte 300-400 gekostet. Weis das weil ich Mechaniker bin und den Kunden sowas schon 1000mal erklären musste. Hast du die Intervalle nicht eingehalten oder eher "Unerwartet" passiert?


<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> HD4870 1Gig & Scythe Musashi.



Ein "zack" von Alternate?


----------



## roadgecko (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Prima, Ventile krumm usw... Ein Riemenwechsel hätte 300-400 gekostet. Weis das weil ich Mechaniker bin und den Kunden sowas schon 1000mal erklären musste. Hast du die Intervalle nicht eingehalten oder eher "Unerwartet" passiert?
> 
> 
> Ein "zack" von Alternate?



Wie gut, das mein Bruder und ich das immer selber machen 
Bei den Preisen...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nö, VV-Computer.


----------



## aXwin (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Wie gut, das mein Bruder und ich das immer selber machen
> Bei den Preisen...


So ist das Leider, Werkstatt zu Teuer->Leute machens selbst oder lassens unter der Hand machen->Mechaniker die, die preise nicht machen werden Arbeitslos weil die Werkstätten dicht machen. Hört sich hart an aber stimmt


----------



## roadgecko (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> So ist das Leider, Werkstatt zu Teuer->Leute machens selbst oder lassens unter der Hand machen->Mechaniker die, die preise nicht machen werden Arbeitslos weil die Werkstätten dicht machen. Hört sich hart an aber stimmt



Ja stimmt schon, aber man kann auch nicht alles machen lassen. Dann haben die "Leute" wiederum kein Geld für andere Sachen, weil alles drauf geht...


----------



## der_yappi (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute wieder die EC Karte gezückt:

Für die Berufsschule ein Buch über C#
Unsere Lehrkraft schafft es nicht das Thema gescheit zu erklären 

Für die Freundin zum Valentinstag:
Ein silbernes Kettchen mit Herz-Anhänger 

Eine Gute Laune Tasse und ne Sheepworld Karte für ne ehemalige Schulkameradin. Die feiert nächste Woche Geburtstag.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

die Tasse ist ja mal geil.
wo gibts denn sowas?


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich finde die Kette sehr schoen. 
Ich denke, damit wirst du ihr eine grosse Freude bereiten.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich finde die Kette sehr schoen.
> Ich denke, damit wirst du ihr eine grosse Freude bereiten.



Aber nur wenn seine Freundin nicht bei PCGH angemeldet ist


----------



## Doney (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir ne gebrauchte 4870er geholt... 130€ ... gutes geschäft


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Corsair XMS2 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

hier:

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Gross- und Einzelhandel


----------



## maGic (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe Praxisgebühr und GeloMyrtol forte bezahlen.

ich hasse diese Tablette.


----------



## k-b (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich liebe die, die wirken wenigstens mal. 
Den Geschmack nach Tannenbaum merke ich gar nicht.
Allerdings merke ich ihn bei meiner Freundin, wenn die die nimmt. Und meine Freundin bemerkts bei mir  
Scheinbar hab ich mir schon einige Geschmacksnerven zerstört


----------



## maGic (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ k-b

will du GeloMyrtol forte haben?

die schmeckt nach Tannenbaum?

Die kann wenigsten als Bonbon bei Weihnachten benutzen.


----------



## guidodungel (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hoffe mein Enermax PRO82+ 525Watt kommt bald!


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

silverstone fortress ft01 in silber.


----------



## BTMsPlay (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hundefutter 2 Bier und ein 120er Gehäuselüfter weil mein alter hinten seit gestern nur noch leuchtet aber nicht dreht.


----------



## k-b (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maGic schrieb:


> Die kann wenigsten als Bonbon bei Weihnachten benutzen.


Die soll man ja nicht kauen/l utschen sondern unzerkaut runterschlucken!!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Doney schrieb:


> Hab mir ne gebrauchte 4870er geholt... 130€ ... gutes geschäft



Ich denke mal 512MB, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

3X Gardienen Winkel Weiß
1x Stahlwolle
1x Packung Magnetschnapper
1x Packung M3 Schrauben
1x Sprühlack Grundierung Weiß
1x Sprühlack Weiß
1x Sprühlack Schwarz (klein)
1x Sprühlack Durchsichtig
1x Tragetasche

Fast 50€


----------



## der_yappi (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CeresPK schrieb:


> die Tasse ist ja mal geil.
> wo gibts denn sowas?



Ich hab die bei uns in einem Dekorations / Einrichtungs / Geschenkeladen gefunden.
Gibts aber auch bei amazon (daher das Foto)




> Zitat von *Whoosaa*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei pcgh.de ist sie mit Sicherheit nicht aktiv.
Eigentlich wärs ja zum Valentinstag gedacht gewesen, den Plan hats allerdings heute verworfen.
Von ihr ne SMS bekommen, dass sie im KKH liegt 
Näheres weiß ich noch nicht. Mal mit der Mum meiner Freundin kurzschließen und nachfragen.

Die Kette geht also früher, und mit jeder Menge Naschereien, auf die Reise!


----------



## Maggats (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1x Lian Li V2010 B


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe einen Kasten Flensburger Pilsener (16x 0,5L), einen Gillette Fusion Power Stealth und HydraGel gekauft.

Edit: Meine Mutter hat sich beschwert, weil knapp 40 € weg sind. Aber gegen nötige Anschaffungen ist nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## JimBeam (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kasten Flensburger Pilsener (16x 0,5L), einen Gilette Fusion Power Stealth und HydraGel gekauft.



Hmm Flensburger bestes Bier 

@Topic: ein DFI Lanparty DK 790GX-M2RS


----------



## roadgecko (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kasten Flensburger Pilsener (16x 0,5L), einen Gillette Fusion Power Stealth und HydraGel gekauft.
> 
> Edit: Meine Mutter hat sich beschwert, weil knapp 40 € weg sind. Aber gegen nötige Anschaffungen ist nichts einzuwenden.



Wie kein Jever ? xD


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Wie kein Jever ? xD


Flens ist auch ein herbes Pils aus dem hohen Norden, das schmeckt mir auch gut.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein neues Bügeleisen


----------



## INU.ID (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir grad n Döner, n Uludag und ne Stange Marlboro Menthol gekauft...


----------



## Nickles (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



> Uludag


was n dass?


----------



## k-b (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sowas vom Dönermann zum trinken, weiß aber grad nicht welches genau

Ne Stange Marlboro? Machst du grad Urlaub in Tschechien?


----------



## Fighter3 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

n döner und zwei arctic cooling gehäuse lüfter


----------



## INU.ID (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Nickles schrieb:


> was n dass?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is eigentlich nichts weiter als Zuckerwasser.


k-b schrieb:


> Ne Stange Marlboro? Machst du grad Urlaub in Tschechien?




Nein, sie stammt von einer deutschen Tankstelle bei uns im Ort. ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kasten Flensburger Pilsener (16x 0,5L) [...] gekauft.


Ich genieße gerade das erste Bier aus dem Kasten, mehr dazu hier.


----------



## Mosed (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Prima, Ventile krumm usw... Ein Riemenwechsel hätte 300-400 gekostet. Weis das weil ich Mechaniker bin und den Kunden sowas schon 1000mal erklären musste. Hast du die Intervalle nicht eingehalten oder eher "Unerwartet" passiert?



Hätte sogar nur 130€ gekostet.
Keine Ahnung, keiner weiß genau, wann gewechselt wurde. Ich wollte es eigentlich im Sommer getan haben...
Ich weiß nur, dass ich 100m vor dem Riss kräftig mit der Ölwanne aufgesetzt bin - das hat dem Riemen vielleicht den letzten Rest gegeben. Der Mechaniker meinte, der Zahnriemen sieht aus, als wenn er ihn mit der Hand auseinandergerissen hätte (also zackig...)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade Dawn of War II vorbestellt


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 x Zalman Multiconnector 4x4zu3 Pin und 2x12V,2x5V =  3,99 EUR
1 x Xilence Pro Fan XPF120.TBL 120mm - blue light =  5,90 EUR
1 x Speed-Link SL-7170-SBK Compact MP3 Speakers - black =  26,90 EUR mein bruder
1 x Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED UV 1350 Lüfter - 120mm =  7,90 EUR
1 x Sharkoon Rebel 9 Window Kit - black =  9,90 EUR

gerade bestellt bei caseking!


----------



## roadgecko (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein 2GB USB Stick von sony, da ich das dumme Gefühl habe das der Digitale Bilderrahmen mit der 8GB Version (anderer Hersteller) nicht klar kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EGThunder (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 x 3x2048MB Kit OCZ Intel Core i7 Edition 1333MHz (33395) - 141,98 €
1 x Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P X58 S1366 HTB 6400MT/s PCIe (33735) - 218,84 €
1 x Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 S1366 (33521) - 67,52 €
1 x Intel Core i7 920 2.67GHz 4800MHz 8MB Box (33063) - 259,98 €

Der Ram war/ist sage und schreibe 40€ günstiger als noch vor ca. 2h. 

EG


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1x 		AC Ryan Mesh Panel 0,8 mm Silver 		  10,50 EUR*
1x 		DangerDen AGB Fillport Black POM Universal 7,90 EUR* 		
1x 		Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Kühler 			   9,90 EUR*


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

genocide organ - With Heart And Hand (single lp 7" limited 350 stk)
galerie schallschutz - cocoon (cd+dvd package)


----------



## k-b (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So die HL2 Orange Box für 20 Euro inkl. allem aus England. Kann man net meckern. Wollte scho lang mal wissen wie HL2 weiter ging


----------



## aXwin (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> So die HL2 Orange Box für 20 Euro inkl. allem aus England. Kann man net meckern. Wollte scho lang mal wissen wie HL2 weiter ging


Du spielst Ego-Shooter auf ner PS3? Krieg das bis heute nicht gebacken...


----------



## k-b (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da Fallout so packend war und man nicht immer das VATS nutzen konnte, und ich mich schon davor in Mirrors Edge so langsam an die Ego-perspektive gewöhnt habe (ohne zu schießen) traue ich mir so langsam auch mal einen richtigen Shooter zu. Auch wenn das definitiv nicht mein Lieblingsgenre wird - aber mir gehen langsam die Spiele aus - und man ist ja schließlich immer offen für alles


----------



## roadgecko (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein USB Stick ist angekommen  Und siehe da, der Bilderrahmen funktioniert ^^


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab gerade ne 500Gb Seagate SATA Platte bestellt 60€ + SATA-Kabel  *örtlichen händler unterstützen will*


----------



## exoRR (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Roccat Kone
Ist echt geil!


----------



## Janny (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gigabyte UD3R
Zalman 7700
4096Mb G.skill 1066

Samsung Syncmaster T260HD ist bestellt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Von *Boyce Avenue* aus dem Album *Acoustic Sessions, Vol. 2* die Songs _Same Mistake_ und _Bleeding Love_. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## terorkrümel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir den Scythe Mugen 2 Gegönnt der nächste Woche eintreffen Dürfte...
Dann Bestelle ich nen neues Mobo und ne Graka Schwanke immer noch zwischen 4850 und 9800GTX+ beide von Gainward...


----------



## johnnyGT (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wenn die 9800gtx+ dann die mit 1gb


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Alsoooo, ich hab gerade bestellt:

2 x SATA II Anschlusskabel 70cm abgewinkelt , schwarz, geschirmt       4,79 €*
1 x PCI-E Stromverlängerung 8-Pin oder EPS12V 30cm     3,99 €*
1 x SATA II Anschlusskabel 45cm abgewinkelt, UV Grün, mit Sicherhei     4,49 €*
1 x SATA II Anschlusskabel 30cm abgewinkelt, UV Grün, mit Sicherhei     3,99 €*
1 x SATA II Anschlusskabel 30cm abgewinkelt, Schwarz, mit Sicherhei     3,99 €*
2 x Kabelbinder schwarz 2,5x100mm 10St.     0,99 €*
2 x Kabelbinder schwarz 3,6x190mm 10St.     1,49 €*
1 x Arctic Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g     6,89 €*
3 x Yate Loon D14SL-12+4LED transparent mit grünen LEDs & Stecker      8,99 €*
Zwischensumme:     64,86 €*


Juhu  
Endlich ein 140mm in Grün beleuchtet  
Ich bin begeistert 

Aber was son Kleinzeug für einen Misst macht. mit Versand 70€ los


----------



## _montana (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x Samsung Spinpoint F1 320GB


----------



## urml87 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1xCoolerMaster HAF 932

Gruß urml87


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



> 3 x Yate Loon D14SL-12+4LED transparent mit grünen LEDs & Stecker 8,99 €*


JAAAAAAAAAAAA,endlich jemand der meiner meinung ist!!!!!!

Super


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Nickles schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAA,endlich jemand der meiner meinung ist!!!!!!
> 
> Super




Hehe^^
Die marke war mir in dem Fall aber egal. Das sind die ersten 140mm Lüfter in grüner Beleuchtung die ich gefunden hab


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grmpf


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

8 er Pack Kinder Pingui. Wird auf meinem Balkon Kühlschrank gelagert.


----------



## Janny (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grad meinen E8500 E0 voner Post abgeholt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern angekommen: Blade Master
Damit halten Rasierklingen länger. Nach HP betrüge ich jetzt auch Gillette um ihre Einnahmen.


----------



## Uziflator (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Funzt das damit ?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Funzt das damit ?


Ich habe viele gute Kundenmeinungen gesehen, selber habe ich aber noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, ist ja auch klar.


----------



## Maggats (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

zalman mfc 1 plus schwarz

200 kabelbinder


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe ich zwar schon am Dienstag gekauft, muss aber trotzdem hier rein:
2 Fahrkarten und 1 *Triple Whopper*. Der Triple Whopper ist der beste Burger, den es gibt. Schade, dass er so teuer ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wieso 2 Fahrkarten? 
Ist der Triple Whopper so groß, dass er auch eine Karte brauchte?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hin- und Rückfahrt.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Hin- und Rückfahrt.



Warum ist denn der Whopper hin und zurueckgefahren?


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur der Whopper passte noch rein, Jever nicht mehr, also musste der Whopper zurück fahren, damit Jever doch mitkommen konnte.



Dann braeuchten sie ja aber im Endeffekt 5 Fahrkarten. Und wenn Jever vorher nicht mit dem Whopper in den Zug gepasst hat, wie hat er es dann beim 2ten Mal geschafft? 
Vielleicht hat der Whopper seine Tomaten am Zielbahnhof abgelegt, bevor er zurueckgefahren ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dann braeuchten sie ja aber im Endeffekt 5 Fahrkarten. Und wenn Jever vorher nicht mit dem Whopper in den Zug gepasst hat, wie hat er es dann beim 2ten Mal geschafft?
> Vielleicht hat der Whopper seine Tomaten am Zielbahnhof abgelegt, bevor er zurueckgefahren ist.


 
Da er ja offensichtlich kein Geld mehr für weitere Fahrkarten hatte (er sagte ja, der Whopper kostet viel), musste er nach Hause laufen.
Und jetzt beisst der Hunger wieder, also heute noch mal Fahrkarten ziehen.
Aber dann gleich eine Familienkarte.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da er ja offensichtlich kein Geld mehr für weitere Fahrkarten hatte (er sagte ja, der Whopper kostet viel), musste er nach Hause laufen.
> Und jetzt beisst der Hunger wieder, also heute noch mal Fahrkarten ziehen.
> Aber dann gleich eine Familienkarte.



Whoosaa und quantenslipstream hoch konzentriert beim Philosophieren.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bis jetzt war die Abschweifung ja noch knapp am Thema, aber zum reinen Labern haben wir einen Laberfered  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich für meine Frau ein Paar hübsche Ohrringe bei Tiffany's gekauft habe?


----------



## Doney (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir als letztes n geodreieck gekauft... flexibel!!!

werdet neidisch


----------



## Delious (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich für meine Frau ein Paar hübsche Ohrringe bei Tiffany's gekauft habe?




Braver Ehemann!!!

Könnt ich für meine Frau auch mal wieder machen.


----------



## CentaX (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Doney schrieb:


> hab mir als letztes n geodreieck gekauft... flexibel!!!
> 
> werdet neidisch




Verdammt, das werde ich sogar.
Ich hab letztens in Kunst ein etwas älteres Geodreieck rausgeholt, weil ein Kumpel das brauchte (hatte keins) und hab praktisch keinen Druck auf das Ding ausgeübt... ZACK, wars in der Mitte durch! oÔ xD
Vorallem geil dazu gepasst hat der Spruch "Hast du noch ein Geodreieck für mich?" *raushol* "nein, ich hab kein Geodreieck" *so tun als wenn ichs aus dem Fenster schmeiße* ... dann will ichs ihm geben und dabei zerbricht das Mistding


----------



## Doney (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

meine rede... die dreckviescher zerknacken immer... hatte das gesamter schuljahr kein geodreieck... ich sag bloß mathe-leistungskurs


----------



## Mindfuck (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir im Januar den Phenom 2 x4 940BE und die Gtx 285 Gekauft und bei der Post, zur Abholung, liegt noch ein Asus Crosshair 2 welches ich am Montag holen werde...Geplant ist als nächstes 2 mal Velociraptor 300GB und eine selbstzusammengestellte Wasserkühlung. Eingeplante Kosten für WaKü etwa 1000 Euro. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja paar Tipps zu den Komponenten geben. Im Auge hatte ich da:
Aquacomputer evo 1080 im Aquaduct-Design (Radiator)
Aquastream xt Ultra (Pumpe)
Aquacomputer aquaero (Steuerung)
EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Plexi (Cpu- Kühler)
MIPS RAM Freezer 3 inkl. 4 RAM Module (RAM- Kühler)
Aquacomputer Aquadrive X4 Kupfer-Edition (Festplatten-Kühler)

unschlüssig bin ich mir noch bei den Mainboard kühlern und bei der Graka was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Doney (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

bor, ich hoffe wenn ich groß bin kann ich mir solche späße auch leisten


----------



## k-b (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine andere Alternative wäre, wenn man "Groß" wird, vernünftig zu werden  ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Du musst nur lang genug in die Schule gehen, dann wirst du entweder vernünftig oder kannst dir zumindest später mit deinem Job das Hobby leisten.
Ich meine aber nicht die 20jährigen, die seit gefühlten 10 Jahren versuchen den Hauptschulabschluss zu schaffen.


----------



## Doney (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

es geht mir darum:

meine ansicht (ich will keinem auf den schlips treten) is so... ich kann mir nen pc für 4000€ aufbaun aber was bringt einem das? das system wird doch nie ausgelastet... oder wie muss ich so was verstehn... ich hab das noch nie verstanden... ich meine... für sagen wir 700€ kann man sich doch schon nen ordentlichen pc zammbaun, dern paar jahre reicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich gebe nicht mehr als 1000€ für einen PC aus, alles darüber lohnt nicht.
In 3 Jahren ist ein 3000€ PC genauso langsam wie ein 1000€ PC.


----------



## Doney (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

seh ich halt auch so... und dazu kommt dass speziell ich n bisschen von "teuren" pc's abgeschreckt bin weil kumpels von muir ihre pc's innerhalb von 2 jahrn schon klarkriegen... also ich bleib bei meinem sparsam-sein-und-gelegendlich-aufrüsten-schema


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Eine andere Alternative wäre, wenn man "Groß" wird, vernünftig zu werden  ^^


Es ist doch nicht vernünftig, keine Hobbies zu haben. Wer keinen Spaß hat, der stirbt früher und hat weniger von seinem ohnehin kürzeren Leben -> unvernünftig.
Wer glücklich ist, viel Spaß hat und viel Dice/LN2 verbraucht, der lebt länger und hat mehr von seinem Leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wer glücklich ist, viel Spaß hat und viel Dice/LN2 verbraucht, der lebt länger und hat mehr von seinem Leben.


 
Gilt das auch für die, die in großen Mengen Whisky verbrauchen?


----------



## k-b (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wer glücklich ist, viel Spaß hat und viel Dice/LN2 verbraucht, der lebt länger und hat mehr von seinem Leben.


Ist das dein Ernst? Man kann auch glücklich sein und Spaß haben ohne Dice..


----------



## Doney (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

von was für nem würfel reden wir hier? ich meine... würfeln macht doch spaß oder nich...


----------



## Janny (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das ist immernoch der "Was habt ihr grade gekauft Thread" !
________________________________________________________

1x Krustenbrot, 1x Röstbrot, 5x Brötchen, 2x Whiskas Junior


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Janny schrieb:


> Das ist immernoch der "Was habt ihr grade gekauft Thread" !
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> 1x Krustenbrot, 1x Röstbrot, 5x Brötchen, 2x Whiskas Junior


 
Stimmt, ich habe mir gerade online etwas Koks bestellt. 
Gut, dass jetzt auch Bezahlen mit Banküberweisung möglich ist.


----------



## Janny (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich habe mir gerade online etwas Koks bestellt.
> Gut, dass jetzt auch Betahlen mit Banküberweisung möglich ist.



Hast 'n Link ?  

Spaß! Mensch sowas macht man doch nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich gebe doch meine Quellen nicht weiter, am Ende kriege ich kein Koks mehr.


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

kommt drauf an was fürn koks er meint

gibts ja schliesslich auch das Koks das man zum heizen verwendet 
in dem Fall: Bauhaus


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Davon kriege ich aber immer eine schwarze Nase.


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

vom anderen kriegst du irgendwann gar keine nase XD

probiers doch mal mit traubenzucker
kommt auch gut

besonders wenn man müde ist


----------



## Lee (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir gerade eben das hier gekauft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

was is das für ein Board?

das hab ich mir gerade (von nemetona) gekauft (*stolz bin* )

4,5Meter 16/10 DangerDen Clear Schlauch (ist sogar UV aktiv)

der wird aber erst in meinem CaseCon verwendet.. sonst wäre es verschwendung.. die längsten schlauchstücke könnte ich dann nicht mehr verwenden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade eben das hier gekauft:


 
Du hast dir einen Kühlkörper gekauft?


----------



## Lee (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne auch das, was drunter ist


----------



## Menthe (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Also n Chip mit nem Kühlkörper


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Equitas schrieb:


> Also n Chip mit nem Kühlkörper



Chip? Wie kommste da drauf?  

Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## Lee (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ihr seit so bekloppt^^

Hier, ich werde genauer^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der Sockel im Hintergrund sieht sehr verdächtig nach AMD aus.
Werde doch mal genauer.


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein P5Q Deluxe mit Am2 Sockel drauf gelötet?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Tippe mal auf ein ASUS M4A79 Deluxe.


----------



## Lee (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Olstyle is right^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hmm, AM3 Board, da ist wohl jemand in den Geldkrug gefallen. 
Schon was gemacht oder betrachtest du noch?


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich glaube er betrachtet noch
würde ich auch machen

*mal schauen was des board kostet*
aaach so schlimm is das ja net

160 euro..


----------



## Lee (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist ein Am2+ Board^^

Und ich bin nicht in einen Geldkrug gefallen^^

Momentan betrachte ich noch


----------



## Uziflator (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*Hust* Das ist kein AM3 Baord!

mfg


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

aber am3 kompatibel laut geizhals 

na dann betrachte mal weiter und lass uns teilhaben!


----------



## Uziflator (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> aber am3 kompatibel laut geizhals
> 
> na dann betrachte mal weiter und lass uns teilhaben!



Die haben alle AM2+ BAords.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Ist ein Am2+ Board^^
> 
> Und ich bin nicht in einen Geldkrug gefallen^^
> 
> Momentan betrachte ich noch


 
Du kuschelst aber noch nicht mit dem Board, oder? 
Ist also noch nicht so schlimm wie bei xTc.


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kuschelst aber noch nicht mit dem Board, oder?
> Ist also noch nicht so schlimm wie bei xTc.



wieso was macht der leicht mit seiner hardware? 

das ärgste was ich bis jetzt gemacht hab is mir meine hardware als handy hintergrund zu nehmen


----------



## k-b (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab n Bild von meinem PC im Geldbeutel


----------



## sportline105 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Hab n Bild von meinem PC im Geldbeutel


da gabs doch damals mal so ne werbung, wo die alle ihre fotos ausm geldbeutel holen und aufn tisch klatschen um damit zu prahlen 

"mein haus, mein auto, meine frau, mein pc!"


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Hab n Bild von meinem PC im Geldbeutel


 
Ich habe da immer ein Foto von einem gegrillten Karnickel drin.


----------



## Uziflator (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja und den Pelz haste anne Füße.


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe da immer ein Foto von einem gegrillten Karnickel drin.


wie anders ist das denn? 

naja ich hab jedenfalls n foto von meiner freundin und n paar plastikkarten im börsl


----------



## Uziflator (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> wie anders ist das denn?
> 
> naja ich hab jedenfalls n foto von meiner freundin und n paar plastikkarten im börsl



Das war ein Insider Witz!


----------



## sportline105 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Philster91 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die da: Canon Powershot SX110 IS. Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder ordentliche HW-Bilder machen.
> ...


genaueres dazu findet man hier: heise Foto - 09.04.08 - Nur Mut: Open-Source-Erweiterungen für Canon-Kameras


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das war ein Insider Witz!



achso na dann frag ich gar nicht weiter nach 

oder.. sry aber meine informatikernatur!

Was ist gemeint?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das war ein Insider Witz!


 
Jep, eigentlich schon ein Running Gag. 


Na los, Uzi, wo bleibt der Link zur "wir wollen das Häschen wieder haben" Gruppe.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, eigentlich schon ein Running Gag.



Man koennte auch sagen "Jumping Gag".


----------



## Uziflator (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, eigentlich schon ein Running Gag.
> 
> 
> Na los, Uzi, wo bleibt der Link zur "wir wollen das Häschen wieder haben" Gruppe.



Der is in meiner Sig!


Edit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/group.php?groupid=109


----------



## MESeidel (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir heute ne neue Kamera geholt^^

Sony Alpha 350 Kit
http://blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/DSLR-A350_wSAL1870_angle.jpg

Eigentlich wollte ich die Alpha 300 mit "nur" 10 Megapixel.
Aber bei der 350 gab's 100€ Gutschein dazu, da über 500€ (alt gegen Neu - wobei man kein Altgerät braucht)
Netto ist der Media Markt damit günstiger als jedes Online-Angebot 
Dazu noch bissl mehr Gespart, da Ausstellungsstück - Nett.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Man koennte auch sagen "Jumping Gag".


 
Dieses Mal gehts um den weißen Hasen von k-b und nicht um BamBuchis Jumper Phobie.


----------



## Lee (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@MESeidel

Schon ein paar Bilder geknipst?^^


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dieses Mal gehts um den weißen Hasen von k-b und nicht um BamBuchis Jumper Phobie.



Jumper Phobie?

ich hab ne jumper Pinreihen Phobie.. fragt besser nicht warum ! XD


----------



## Janny (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Leute!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/20879-der-laber-thread-part-ii.html

Wir sind immer noch im " Was hab ihr grade gekauft Thread"


----------



## MESeidel (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> @MESeidel
> 
> Schon ein paar Bilder geknipst?^^



Ja, aber nur in der Wohnung.
War schon dunkel als ich wieder zu Hause war.
Ich muss mich aber noch in die Ganzen Modi einarbeiten.

Und die Live View ist ziemlich gut.
Da geht Sony einen anderen Weg wie die sonstigen großen Hersteller (kann man im Netz viel zu lesen).
Nur für den Manuellen Focus "muss" man den Sucher nehmen.
Ich mach das nicht so gern weil ich dann immer die Brille abnehmen muss^^
Wer die Live View nicht braucht kommt kann einiges sparen und zur Alpha 200 greifen.
Oder natürlich zu Modellen der anderen großen Hersteller.

[EDIT]
Schnelles PIC im Auto Modus (nicht skaliert):
http://meseidel.de/Forumdaten/PCGHX_A350_Wohnung.JPG


----------



## Lee (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Irgendwie finde ich, dass LiveView und SLR einfach nicht zusammen passt^^ Deswegen verbaut man ja erst die aufwendige Spiegelkonstruktion^^

Aber als Brillenträger ist eine LiveView funktion natürlich bequemer als das kleine Sucherloch.


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

BTT!

Ich bin mit meinem vater brötchen kaufen gegangen


----------



## k-b (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was soll daran topic sein, wenn dein Vater Brötchen kauft? Was habt *ihr* gerade gekauft ist das topic! Wobei "ihr" implizit die lesenden im Plural meint.


----------



## STSLeon (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vor rund 23 Stunden hab ich 10 FKW gekauft und ein paar Stunden später eine Snakbox und saure Gummiviecher...


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Acronis True Image Home 2009

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Acronis True Image Home 2009


----------



## Der Dudelsack (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Prolimatech Megahalems.
Der ist aber noch nichht verfügbar: ERst am 13.3.


----------



## Pommes (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Neues Board, schwarze Datenkabel (S-ATA, IDE)


----------



## BMW M-Power (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Was soll daran topic sein, wenn dein Vater Brötchen kauft? Was habt *ihr* gerade gekauft ist das topic! Wobei "ihr" implizit die lesenden im Plural meint.



Du bist ja ein mod ne ?

Lesen muss man als mod schon können 



Nickles schrieb:


> BTT!
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem vater brötchen kaufen gegangen




ich bin *MIT* meinem vater brötchen kaufen gagenegn.


----------



## k-b (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das hab ich durchaus gelesen. Ich denke aber, dass es in Deutschland eher unüblich ist, dass der Sohn die Brötchen bezahlt .. sondern dies eher der Vater tut.





Jetzt jmal wirklich back to topic. Hab mir nen schönen 1        "Asus VW198S 19 Zoll WSXGA+ Widescreen TFT Monitor VGA (Kontrastverhältnis 1000:1, Reaktionszeit 5ms) schwarz" gegönnt. Echt gutes P/L Verhältnis wenn man die Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 bedenkt. 
nur 111 Euro beim Amazonas.

Da ich jetzt Praxissemester habe und meinen Laptop nicht mehr brauche bleibt der Laptop bei den Eltern. Aber hasse die Laptoptastatur / Bildschirm und will deswegen damit einen stationären PC simulieren. Aber bevor ich mir dafür extra nen eigenen kleinen PC kaufe und dafür meinem Vater den jetzigen Laptop andrehe, den er gar nicht braucht, .. denk ich mir, dass es so geschickter ist. Aus den vorhandenen Ressourcen eben das beste raus holen 
Der neue Laptop kommt dann zum Ende vom Praxissemester (noch schön die 20% Mitarbeiterabbat bei IBM mitnehmen  )


----------



## HeNrY (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zwar schon zwei Tage her aber 
Mikrofone zum Abnehmen meines Schlagzeug, sowie einen Kleinmixer dazu


----------



## maaaaatze (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Darf man erfahren was für nen Mixer und was für Mikros? Als Techniker würd mich das Interesieren.


----------



## HeNrY (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So Billigkrams... t.bone DC 1000 und ein Peavey PV6... reicht für mich für den Anfang...
Will damit nur Übungen mitschneiden und so^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir vorhin eine Flasche Orangensaft gekauft, weil wir keine mehr im Haus hatten und ich und meine eltern O-Saft zum Frühstück haben wollten


----------



## BMW M-Power (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Nimbel schrieb:


> Habe mir vorhin eine Flasche Orangensaft gekauft.



WTF.... Today is Sunday


----------



## sportline105 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> WTF.... Today is Sunday


tanke?!  am sonntag ist sogar o-saft luxus


----------



## k-b (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Corsair Voyager 8gb !


----------



## CeresPK (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich bisher noch NIE HL2 oder CSS gespielt habe daher habe ich einiges nachzuholen und zwar mit der HL2: Orange Box und CSS + DODS welches mir gerade von der lieben Postbotin gebracht wurden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich bisher noch NIE HL2 oder CSS gespielt habe daher habe ich einiges nachzuholen und zwar mit der HL2: Orange Box und CSS + DODS welches mir gerade von der lieben Postbotin gebracht wurden



Endlich!!  

Junge das hat aber gedauert  

Zoggn wa heut?


----------



## CeresPK (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

uhh erstmal will ich mich nen wenig einzocken nicht das ich mich vor euch blamiere


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CeresPK schrieb:


> uhh erstmal will ich mich nen wenig einzocken nicht das ich mich vor euch blamiere



Bei CSS wird das ein Monat dauern, bis du die Grund-skills hast. Nicht wundern wenn du am Anfang null Chance hast


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schuberth S1 Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TCX Competizione S GoreTex



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FLM GP3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Na da biste ja ausgerüstet fürs Skifahrn


----------



## emmaspapa (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Medikamente


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Na da biste ja ausgerüstet fürs Skifahrn



Genau, jetzt können sie kommen die ganzen rücksichtslosen, skifahrenden Ministerpräsidenten.


----------



## CeresPK (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

der Herr Althaus ist Thüringer


----------



## Lee (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

w00t? Das sieht nich nach einer Ski Ausrüstung aus..


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CeresPK schrieb:


> der Herr Althaus ist Thüringer



Weiß ich doch.  (wie komme ich auf Österreich )



Lee schrieb:


> w00t? Das sieht nich nach einer Ski Ausrüstung aus..



Ist es auch net.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Motoradausrüstung, oder?


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jaaaaaa


----------



## CeresPK (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

und wann kommt die R6 in der passenden Farbe


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CeresPK schrieb:


> und wann kommt die R6 in der passenden Farbe



Wird vllt doch keine R6. Da ich ja noch Fahranfänger bin bzw. sein werde muss ich die ersten 2 Jahre auf 34 PS gedrosselt fahren. D.h. ich hol mir ne Zweizylinder, welche schon im unteren Drehzahlbereich bissel Drehmoment hat. Wird vllt ne Suzi 650er Gladius in schwarz.


----------



## push@max (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

20L Super...mal wieder.


----------



## k-b (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

42l Diesel (=42 Euro  )
1 halben Kasten Vitamalz und nen halben Distelhäuser Malz

und für 80 Euro bei C&A irgendwelche Oberteile, weiß grad gar nimme welche und wieviele. So 6 oder 7 Stück sinds scho


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> und für 80 Euro bei C&A irgendwelche Oberteile, weiß grad gar nimme welche und wieviele. So 6 oder 7 Stück sinds scho


 
Oberteile??? 
Welche Körbchengröße hast du denn?


----------



## BMW M-Power (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oberteile???
> Welche Körbchengröße hast du denn?


----------



## k-b (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einfach Sachen fürn Oberkörper ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Einfach Sachen fürn Oberkörper ^^


 
Ach so, also ein paar neue Muskelshirts. 
Oder doch Schlapperlook Marke 10XL?


----------



## k-b (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nee, einfach was zum arbeiten, bin doch ab Mittwoch unter der arbeitenden Bevölkerung, als Praxissemesterler bei IBM 
Und dafür n paar lockere Hemden / Tshirts. Businesstyle halt


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Nee, einfach was zum arbeiten, bin doch ab Mittwoch unter der arbeitenden Bevölkerung, als Praxissemesterler bei IBM
> Und dafür n paar lockere Hemden / Tshirts. Businesstyle halt


 
Aha, jetzt kommen wir der Sache langsam näher. 
Etwas hübsches von Armani hast du dir gekauft, schick schick. 

Etwa von meinen Steuergeldern? 

Ach ja, ich zahle ja keine Steuern, meine Briefkastenfirma ist doch auf den Cayman.


----------



## k-b (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mitlerweile weiß ich gar nich wo das ganze Geld herkommt, von daher kanns gut sein dass es deine Steuergelder waren


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wo das ganze Geld herkommt....
Der ist mal nicht schlecht.

Ich habe mir heute frischen Benzin gekauft. 1,14€ der Liter.


----------



## Bond2602 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir nen Metz 48 AF-1 (ein Blitz ) Für meine Canon gekauft  

*freu*


----------



## maaaaatze (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen Nanoxia FX12-1250 um mal da bisschen was am Freezer 7 zu ändern.... viel zu laut er kleine


----------



## CentaX (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen  1970'er Dodge Challenger T/A im Maßstab 1:18 für völlig überteuerte 65,90€ incl. Versand. Aber billiger gibts da nichts vernünftiges... und das Ding ist seit 2 Jahren mein Traumauto. Ich denk, ich werds nicht bereuen^^


----------



## klefreak (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

DSA4 Drakensang, brauch was frisches zum gamen 

mfg Klemens


----------



## McZonk (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Bond2602 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen Metz 48 AF-1 (ein Blitz ) Für meine Canon gekauft
> 
> *freu*


Hab den 34 AF4 für meine Nikon hier - macht für seinen Preis eine super Figur


----------



## Bond2602 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich werde meins testen, wenn es geliefert wurde 

Ich hoffe, es überzeugt mich auch


----------



## davidenine (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Manhunt,mal wieder über Steam.Manche Spiele sind da einfach viel billiger als wenn man sie im Laden oder Onlineshop kauft.


----------



## CentaX (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der Challenger ist da... Bilder siehe Anhang 
Sind etwas komprimiert, deswegen Artefakte. Ich hätt mir so ne Verarbeitung von nem Modellauto nichtmal erträumen lassen (Man achte auf die Clips auf der Motorhaube, die man rausziehen muss, um das Ding zu öffnen, und überhaupt wie die Motorhaube aufgeht)
Geil sieht er außerdem noch aus 

PS: Wird Zeit, mein Avatar wieder mal zu wechseln...  Jetzt kann ich die Perspektive nehmen, die ich will


----------



## CeresPK (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Du hast Elenore in deiner Vitrine stehen


----------



## CentaX (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Naja, das ist nicht wirklich der aus Nur noch 60 Sekunden^^
Ist der da:
1967 SHELBY GT500KR 1/18 DIECAST MODEL GREY by DUB CITY
So viel hab ich früher aber garantiert nicht für den bezahlt^^ Passt nicht richtig zum Rest, aber was besser passendes hab ich nicht gefunden (die Felgen müssen so 30" haben, deswegen kann man bei dem auch die lenkung nicht benutzen )


----------



## Mojo (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Sixer V+ Curuba und 2 Flaschen Wodka (Bojaroff und Gorbatschow) für 4 Tage Snowboarden.


----------



## Lee (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Makro Zwischenringe sind heute gekommen^^ Das passende Objektiv kommt leider erst Ende der Woche^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> Manhunt,mal wieder über Steam.Manche Spiele sind da einfach viel billiger als wenn man sie im Laden oder Onlineshop kauft.


Ihr Österreicher habt es gut, weil man solche Spiele bei euch kriegt. Und die PEGI bewertet auch besser und realistischer als die USK, so ist Crysis ab 16 vernünftiger als erst ab 18. Bei uns wurde ja sogar Far Cry indiziert und als Cut-Version neu rausgebracht.
Schade, dass uns unser Regime vorschreibt, was wir spielen dürfen und was nicht.

BPJM und USK ist hoffentlich klar, dass ihre Zensur wirkungslos ist, weil jedes Kind weiß, wie man Warez lädt.

Ich will gute Uncut-Spiele legal kaufen können, Verzicht und Warez sind keine richtigen Lösungen.


----------



## Tecqu (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Noctua U12P! Endlich mit geschieten Temps OCen und nicht am Limit rumkrebsen


----------



## davidenine (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Man kann die Uncutspiele ja in diversen österreichsichen Onlineshops kaufen.Sind zwar teuer(Manhunt 35€)aber es ist möglich oder es geht sogar ohne Zoll.In Österreich gibt es die besten Handy Tarife und mann kann die ganzen Uncut Games kaufen.Und zu Silvester echte Schweizerkracher anstatt die leisen Böller.Dafür baut Deutschland die besten Autos und hat billigere Preise bei den Zeitschriften.


----------



## jo-ker (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

am Dienstag:

Race Driver Grid (PC)
Die Simpsons Staffel 7
Chris de Burgh  -  Colour Collection

gestern bei caseking:
IFX-14
Aerocool Modern V
Scythe Kama PWM blue
3x Xilence Pro Fan blue
2x Rubber Bolts


----------



## non_believer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



jo-ker schrieb:


> Die Simpsons Staffel 7



Was hast du denn bezahlt wenn man fragen darf? Ich oute mich hier mal als Simpsons Freak und warte bis die 11. Staffel keine 50 Euro mehr kostet. Ansonsten hab ich fast alles was jemals auf DVD/VHS erschienen ist. 

ot: Mein RAM und die CPU sind gestern geliefert worden. Stehen zwar noch im Geschäft, aber ich will alles zusammen abholen.

Und vorgestern hab ich mir den Dremel gekauft um die Kanten für meinen Lüfterauschnitt zu entgraten. Ich muss sagen: Ein erstklassiges Tool!!!  
Mal sehen wo man das Teil noch einsetzen kann.


----------



## jo-ker (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ non_believer

Die Box hat 20€ gekostet. Beim MediaMarkt kosten alle Staffeln von 1-10 20€.
Find ich einen fairen Preis. Aber bei der 11. warte ich auch noch, find ich unverschämt sowas. Bis jetzt hab ich die Staffeln 5-7. Ich hätte eigentlich auch schon mehr, aber bei uns gibt es die so schlecht. Ich muss deshalb immer warten, bis ich mal dort hin komme.


----------



## non_believer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ jo-ker  Den gleichen Preis hab ich für die 10. Staffel auch gelegt. 

Wenn ich bedenke das in den USA grad die 20. Staffel läuft, muss ich mir langsam Gedanken machen wo die mal alle hin sollen. Meine Freundin rollt auch schon mit den Augen wenn ich die Worte "Simpsons", "Staffel" und "Platz" in den Mund nehme.


----------



## jo-ker (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ non_believer

Die 20. Staffel läuft schon in den USA 
Da muss ich langsam mal die ersten 10 komplett bekommen. 
Platz hab ich aber zum Glück genug.


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gerade bei DiTech n schönes wireless KeyBoard und maus fürn HTPC erworben um 27 euro XD

bin übrigens auch grad dabei die simpsons staffeln zu sammeln


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir Terminator The Sarah Connor Chronicles Staffel eins auf Blue Ray bestellt.


----------



## davidenine (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

GTA Vice City für den PC.Natürlich die Uncut version.Ist zwar schon älter aber ich finds Geil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Dann musst du dir aber auch noch GTA San Andreas holen. rockt richtig. Endlich kann er schwimmen.


----------



## iceman650 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@quantenslipstream : ich find ja persönlich die völkerball tour von rammstein besser^^


----------



## davidenine (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

San Andreas hab ich für die ps2 gehabt und gta4 hab ich für die 360.Vice city kenn ich nicht so gut,deswegen hab ich es gekauft.Klassiker.Aber danke für den Tipp.
Nur leider ist die Ösi Version cut trotz Pegi Siegel!
Hab gleich an den Steamsupport gemailt.Wie lang dauert eine anfrage,wenn ich sie auf English verfasst hab,weiss das jemand?


----------



## HeNrY (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade einen geschlossenen Studiokopfhörer gekauft: Vic Firth SIH1 Kopfhörer
Hauptsächlich für's Schlagzeugspielen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> San Andreas hab ich für die ps2 gehabt und gta4 hab ich für die 360.Vice city kenn ich nicht so gut,deswegen hab ich es gekauft.Klassiker.Aber danke für den Tipp.
> Nur leider ist die Ösi Version cut trotz Pegi Siegel!
> Hab gleich an den Steamsupport gemailt.Wie lang dauert eine anfrage,wenn ich sie auf English verfasst hab,weiss das jemand?



such einfach nach einem bloodpatch und freu dich


----------



## Menthe (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zwar nicht gerade sondern gestern schon aber egal 

Mit dem AIX Mod rockts noch mehr. Nur zu empfehlen der Mod.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

vor was weiß ich wie vielen Minuten bei Mindfactory bestellt und gerade auch schon bezahlt:
AMD Phenom II x4 940 BE
ASUS M3N HT Deluxe


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

12 Modellbau-Farben, sind eben hier eingetrudelt.


----------



## CeresPK (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und nochmal habe ich zugeschlagen und etwas bestellt ^^

Thermalright TRUE Black 120
Lian Li PC 60 FW
2x Noiseblocker und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten für das Lian Li und den True Black ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Und nochmal habe ich zugeschlagen und etwas bestellt ^^
> 
> Thermalright TRUE Black 120
> Lian Li PC 60 FW
> 2x Noiseblocker und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten für das Lian Li und den True Black ^^



W00t?  

Wann haste dich denn dazu entschlossen?  


Ich habe ne Canon Ixus 85 IS + 8gb SDHC-Karte, Ersatzakku und ne Tasche für die Cam gekauft


----------



## jo-ker (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Bestellung von caseking ist gerade angekommen



jo-ker schrieb:


> gestern bei caseking:
> IFX-14
> Aerocool Modern V
> Scythe Kama PWM blue
> ...


----------



## CeresPK (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> W00t?
> 
> Wann haste dich denn dazu entschlossen?
> 
> ...




Gestern Abend/heute früh noch Kurzfristig.
1. weil mein Aerocool ExtremEngine einfach nur ******* Aussieht 
2. weil der Zalman einfach eine unglaublich schöne Geräuschkulisse hat 
3. weil ich sowieso immer nen True Black haben wollte aber er nie ins Gehäuse gepasst hat

Und jetzt mit dem Phenom kommt eben mal frischer Wind in die ganze Sache und hat meinen "ICh will nenn schönes Case" Wunschneu entfacht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> GTA Vice City für den PC.Natürlich die Uncut version.Ist zwar schon älter aber ich finds Geil.


Ich hatte auch mal GTA Vice City, aber leider Cut. Irgendwann habe ich mir einen Bloodpatch geholt und es war plötzlich viel schöner.


----------



## davidenine (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eigentlich müsste ich ja die Uncut haben...
Hab gehört der Bloodpatch geht nicht bei der neuen Version,da braucht man eine ältere.Blöd weil ich kann das Spiel ja nich runterpatchen.
Bin Sauer auf Valve,bis heute keine Mail!Auch wenn ein Tag kurz ist,ich hab gezahlt und will auch das haben wofür ich gezahlt habe!!


----------



## Overlocked (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen VDSL Switch


----------



## .:.Bob.:. (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*


4096MB Mushkin XP2
Samsung HD642JJ
Enermax Twister Everest
HoH Gummibärchen 

ist zwar schon 2 Wochen her aber naja...


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 LKW (Leberkäswecken )....die Bayern spinnen


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Digitaler Sat-Receiver mit HDMI Anschluss. Und nen DVI-HDMI Adapter.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Overlocked (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nike+ Armband und Running Klamotten.


----------



## CeresPK (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eine Pizza Bolognese mit Spaghetti die auch gleich vertilgt wurde


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Pizza mit Spaghetti?


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Pizza Bolognese?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Klingt irgendwie suboptimal.


----------



## Lee (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich glaube er meint Spaghetti Bolognese mit Pizza


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Kollege hat das mal aus versehen bestellt(alle außer ihm wollten Pizza, ist dann bei der Bestellung falsch rüber gekommen).

Soll gar nicht so schlecht gewesen sein. Ist allerdings ein echter Sattmacher wenn jemand den eine Kundin schon als "Der Wikinger" beschrieben hat nicht alles schafft.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bei mir in der Firma arbeitet ein Oberlix Verschnitt.
Der isst auch schon zwei Gerichte zum Mittag. Da ist er schmerzfrei.


----------



## CeresPK (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint Spaghetti Bolognese mit Pizza


nene war schon richtig Pizza Bolognese mit Spaghetti
ist echt Lecker die Nudeln wirken dabei nur als Geschmacksträger weil die den Saft von der Bolognese Soße etwas aufsaugen.
Schmeckt wirklich lecker.
Ali ist auch der einzige bei uns in der Umgebung der die Pizza macht

Und die nudeln Stopfen mal so derbe 
für 5€ ne ganz schone Portion


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für 5 Euro satt werden ist doch super.


----------



## sportline105 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Pizza mit Spaghetti?


ist zwar schwer vorzustellen, aber immerhin gibts seit ner weile schon Pizza Pasta zu kaufen 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Firma arbeitet ein Oberlix Verschnitt.
> Der isst auch schon zwei Gerichte zum Mittag. Da ist er schmerzfrei.


da haben wir auch einen in der feuerwehr. zwar nich dürr aber auch nicht fett, leicht gepolstert könnte man sagen  aber der frisst auch 5 steaks und 3 würstchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



sportline105 schrieb:


> da haben wir auch einen in der feuerwehr. zwar nich dürr aber auch nicht fett, leicht gepolstert könnte man sagen  aber der frisst auch 5 steaks und 3 würstchen.


 
Mein Oberlix ist über 2 Meter groß. Da fällt das nicht so auf, wenn er 6 Burger futtert.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab mir gestern für 7,98€ kaltlichtkatohden gegönt sieht sehr schick aus dieses hässliche gehäuse
ich werde mir dem nächst ein neues gehäuse zulegen.


----------



## Lee (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein Pentax M50 1.4 ist vorhin gekommen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

was das? pentax m50?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lee schrieb:


> Mein Pentax M50 1.4 ist vorhin gekommen


 
Was heißt "vorhin"?
Kam eine dunkel gekleidete Gestallt vorbei und hat es unter die Tür durchgeschoben.


----------



## Lee (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das heist, dass vorhin der Postman kam und mir das Objektiv gebracht hat^^


----------



## k-b (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hackfleischpizza is doch kein Problem


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Hackfleischpizza is doch kein Problem


 
Als Student ist man eh aus finanzieller Not angewiesen auf die Neuentwicklung von Nahrungsmittel und dessen Kombination.


----------



## k-b (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nee, also bei uns gibts das wirklich beim Pizzadienst 

Bolognese bezeichnet doch eh nur die Soße und net die Spaghetti dazu


----------



## CeresPK (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

bei uns gibt standardmäßig auch nur die Pizza Bolognese (ohne Spaghetti) und für 50ct. extra gibts dann Spaghetti drauf.
Schmeckt richtig gut kann ich nur jedem Weiterempfehlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Nee, also bei uns gibts das wirklich beim Pizzadienst
> 
> Bolognese bezeichnet doch eh nur die Soße und net die Spaghetti dazu


 
Du bist also gar nicht gezwungen auf dein Geld zu achten? 
Du lebst während deiner Studienzeit in saus und braus? 
Hab ich während meines Studiums was falsch gemacht oder warum war ich immer pleite. 

Verdammt der Mist, jetzt noch mal Häschen sein.


----------



## k-b (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




Mache doch im moment eh mein Praxissemester bei IBM. Die zahlen doppelt so viel wie so der Schnitt für ein Praktikum ist  schon ganz nett, 4stellig .. und steuerlich geht fast nix weg da Pflichtpraktikum 




Habe gekauft: 100er Gelomyrtol und 50er Ibuprofen 400mg (dies aber nur um keine Versandkosten zahlen zu müssen  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Mache doch im moment eh mein Praxissemester bei IBM. Die zahlen doppelt so viel wie so der Schnitt für ein Praktikum ist  schon ganz nett, 4stellig .. und steuerlich geht fast nix weg da Pflichtpraktikum


 
 Ich studiere auch noch mal.
Weiß aber nicht, ob ich dann mehr Geld habe als jetzt. 



k-b schrieb:


> Habe gekauft: 100er Gelomyrtol und 50er Ibuprofen 400mg (dies aber nur um keine Versandkosten zahlen zu müssen  )


 
Was ist das denn für ein Zeug?


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Zeug?


Ibupfophen ist nen schmerzmittel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ibupfophen ist nen schmerzmittel.


 
Das kommt davon, wenn er immer in meinem Keller ist und an den Whiskyfässern nuckelt.


----------



## k-b (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gelomyrtol is für den Hals, habe extrem schlechte Luft hier  Zentralheizung..


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

HD4350 ertauscht als Zweitkarte bis die GTX Strom bekommt.
CF mal anders^^.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Gelomyrtol is für den Hals, habe extrem schlechte Luft hier  Zentralheizung..


 
Dann musst du deine Nase mal mit etwas Schnee freiblasen. 

Ist die Heizung in der Studentenbude gemeint?


----------



## Sn@ker (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Arctic Cooling RC RAM Kuehler 

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Ram-Kühler & Heat-Spreader » Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Kühler


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

3x HDMI Kabel.

1x 1m 

1x 1,5m

1x 7m

Mit vergoldeten Kontakten und Ferriten, 1.3b konform


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich werde nie verstehen warum leute bei digitaler Datenübertragung so ein Zeugs brauchen.
Der Vorteil bei selbiger ist ja eben dass das Signal (bis zum Totalausfall) immer unverfälscht ankommt.


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich werde nie verstehen warum leute bei digitaler Datenübertragung so ein Zeugs brauchen.



Wenn die Datenquelle und das Empangsgerät einen HDMI Anschluss haben, brauche ich auch ein HDMI-Kabel. SCART wäre da schon ein Qualitätsverlust.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Vorteil bei selbiger ist ja eben dass das Signal (bis zum Totalausfall) immer unverfälscht ankommt.



Das ist im Prinzip richtig, allerdings gibt es schon ein paar Unterschiede, worauf man beim HDMI-Kabelkauf achten sollte. Und wieso verstehst Du nicht, wieso ich ein HDMI-Kabel brauche?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Lancool K7 mit window habe ich mir gegönnt!
MFG


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@_push@max_:
Ich verstehe den Sinn der vergoldeten Kontakte nicht .


----------



## Sn@ker (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

er meint sicher nicht die tatsache, dass du dir ein hdmi kabel kaufst, sondern warum du eins mit vergoldeten kontakten gekauft hast. 
gut ich hab auch eins mit vergoldeten kontakten, aber auch nur weil´s genauso teuer war wie eins ohne 
jedenfalls sind diese 100€ für 1 meter kabel absolut sinnfrei, habe 10 euro für 2 meter bezahlt


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @_push@max_:
> Ich verstehe den Sinn der vergoldeten Kontakte nicht .



Das ist das gleiche Spielchen wie bei einer Soundanlage. Vergoldete Kontakte bringen nochmals eine bessere Signalübertragung. Wobei sich da jetzt preislich gesehen kaum ein Unterschied zu den normalen Steckern auftat 

Wenn ich schon so viel Kohle für einen delicious TV ausgebe, will ich nicht an den paar Cent bei den Kabeln sparen. 

Nur zur Erklärung...das 7m HDMI Kabel brauche ich, um meinen PC mit dem TV zu verbinden, entweder zum Zocken oder Filme schauen.

Das 1m Kabel brauche ich, um mein Notebook mit dem TV zu verbinden...davon werde ich dann BluRay's abspielen.

Das 1,5m Kabel brauche ich, um den Western Digital HD Media Player anzuschließen.

Es folgt noch der Anschluss eines DVD-Players über HDMI. 



Sn@ker schrieb:


> jedenfalls sind diese 100€ für 1 meter kabel absolut sinnfrei, habe 10 euro für 2 meter bezahlt



Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich 100€ für 1m ausgegeben habe?


----------



## sportline105 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Das ist das gleiche Spielchen wie bei einer Soundanlage. Vergoldete Kontakte bringen nochmals eine bessere Signalübertragung.


das kann man so aber nicht vergleichen. bei einer soundanlage wird es zum großteil analog übertragen (ausnahme sind lichtleitkabel und spdif), dabei wird die datenübertragung per welle übertragen, mit unterschiedlichen höhen und tiefen. dabei macht ein vergoldetes kabel sicher etwas aus, nur bei men HDMI kabel wird alles digital übertragen, also als 0 oder 1. und die unterschiede zwischen 0 und 1 sind so groß, dass es nicht zu störsignalen kommt. deswegen meint olstyle dass vergoldete hdmi kabel sinnlos sind


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wie schon vorher erwähnt:
Das Signal ist digital und damit sehr störresisten da es nur 1 oder 0 gibt ohne Zwischenschritte. Selbst wenn es nicht 100%ig sauber ankommt sorgt das Paritätsbit noch dafür dass es für die Wiedergabe keinen Unterschied macht.

Bei analoger Soundübertragung ist das was ganz anderes da hier auch feinste Nuancen bei der Ausgabe ankommen.

Wenn es die goldkontakte natrülich "gratis" gibt schaden sie sicher nichts.

@Topic:
1x Strom Verlängerung intern, Mainboard 24pol St/Bu, ca. 20cm 3,89 EUR
1x Strom Verlängerung intern, 8pol Mainboard St/Bu, 20cm 3,50 EUR
1x Strom Adapter intern, 6pol -> 8pol für PCIe (PCI-Express) Grafik 2,49 EUR

Invertet ATX ist leider nicht sehr NT-freundlich und MSI erst recht nicht.


----------



## k-b (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie schon vorher erwähnt:
> Das Signal ist digital und damit sehr störresisten da es nur 1 oder 0 gibt ohne Zwischenschritte. Selbst wenn es nicht 100%ig sauber ankommt sorgt das Paritätsbit noch dafür dass es für die Wiedergabe keinen Unterschied macht.


Durch ein Paritätsbit werden nur Fehler erkannt, nicht aber korrigiert!! Das ist ein kleiner Unterschied 
Im großen und ganzen macht es aber tatsächlich nix aus, wenn hier und da mal ein Bit verloren geht. Bzw. sind die Standards die HDMI vorschreibt (auch für die Kabel!) eh schon hoch genug, dass nix passiert. Goldene Stecker sind nur ein (sinnloses) Non Plus Ultra. (also ein Ultra, wo es kein Plus mehr gibt (für die Qualität der Übertragung  ))



Thema: für 9.99 bei Karstadt online ein Wasserkocher (ohne Versandkosten  ) Suche schon lang einen. Gerade jetzt, wo ich täglich früh aufstehen muss zum arbeiten erleichtert der mir das hoffentlich. Mein aktueller hat noch n Kabel  .. und hat auch 10 Euro gekostet


----------



## push@max (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade den Philips Cineos 32PFL9613 bestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




931€ Flocken inkl. Versand. Dazu die gestern bestellten HDMI-Kabel.

Vielleicht noch paar Daten: FullHD, 2ms, 100Hz, dynamischer Kontrast: 55000 :1, Lichtsensor, 2 integrierte Subwoofer hinten, 4x HDMI, Ambilight Spectra 2, Perfect Pixel HD Engine.


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gibts das Frauchen auch mit dazu? 

Zwar noch nicht ganz gekauft, aber immerhin ist mein neues Board im Laden!


----------



## push@max (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



non_believer schrieb:


> Gibts das Frauchen auch mit dazu?



Bin mir nicht sicher, was dann aus der Kiste springt


----------



## CeresPK (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mein Phenom II x4 940 BE und mein Asus M3N HT Deluxe liegen bei Mindfactory bereit
Und Caseking ist mit meinem neuen Case auch bald soweit ich denke Mittwoch gibts erste Bilder


----------



## push@max (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gerade für 30 Flocken Super getankt (1,09€).


----------



## CeresPK (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> gerade für 30 Flocken Super getankt (1,09€).


ohh Mist Tanken muss ich auch noch


----------



## GoZoU (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Razer Lachesis, da meine Copperhead den Dienst quittiert hat -.- und Lebensmittel 

Schon ne Woche her: Einen HK 3.0


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## iceman650 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

fear-mission perseus für 3€ ausm wühltisch xD


----------



## Nickles (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kabelbinder von KROPP


----------



## Janny (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Pommes-Mayo mit Currywurst


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

6 Fahrstunden = 198€. 2 habe ich schon verfahren, 4 habe ich im Voraus bezahlt. Ich hätte zwar noch mit der Zahlung warten können, aber so komme ich wenigstens nicht in Versuchung, mir von dem Geld etwas schönes zu kaufen.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

uii 198€ für 6 FAhrstunden ist aber teuer wenn ich bedenke das ich für ne Doppelstunde immer 45€ bezahlt habe und meine Fahrschule ist hier auch nicht gerade die billigste


----------



## kmf (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine XFX 9800GTX+ ist in der RMA und beim Großhändler nicht mehr verfügbar. Kriege jetzt für eine geringe Zuzahlung eine XFX GTX260 Black Edition.


----------



## sportline105 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Pizza mit Spaghetti?


hab heute ne werbung mit schnitzelpizza gesehen 

29l super von shell für 1,139€, 2cent rabatt sei dank


----------



## Overlocked (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Sprinter Spikes


----------



## CeresPK (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ICh habe gerade 39 Liter Super für ca. 44,50€ getankt


----------



## computertod (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab mir gerade Meinpcistplatt´s alte 7600GT geleistet


----------



## k-b (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

99 cent für den diesel


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Waehrend ich in der Schule war, hat ein guter Freund Zuhause vorbeigeschaut. 



*Far Cry* (US-Version)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der komplette *Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Soundtrack*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Whoosaa
wo gibtsn die Vice City Soundtrackbox? was hatn die gekostet?


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

habe grad das gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild Quelle: J&W Webshop Deutschland

*Für Freunde von Review's die sich fragen wirst du eine machen? Rune sagt: "ja es wird eine geben!"*


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



computertod schrieb:


> @Whoosaa
> wo gibtsn die Vice City Soundtrackbox? was hatn die gekostet?



Voila. 
$ 24.97.


----------



## MESeidel (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> *Für Freunde von Review's die sich fragen wirst du eine machen? Rune sagt: "ja es wird eine geben!"*



year, schön übertakten^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Avril Lavigne - Best Damn Tour: Live Toronto auf DVD.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

"Implantatversorgung regio 25"
Schlappe 1,2k .


----------



## gdfan (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> "Implantatversorgung regio 25"
> Schlappe 1,2k .


wtf?


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Olstyle*
> 
> 
> ...



Dito!

klingt nach Brustvergrässerung


----------



## gdfan (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Nickles schrieb:


> klingt nach Brust*vergrässerung*


wtf?
Ihr stellt mich alle vor Rätsel
(nicht ganz so ernst nehmen)


----------



## Schluwel (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne Tiefkühlpizza... find Kassenzettel net  (arghh ich wollte die doch wieder umtauschen..) ne Scherz
Schluwel


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



gdfan schrieb:


> wtf?
> Ihr stellt mich alle vor Rätsel
> (nicht ganz so ernst nehmen)



UUUps.
vergrösserung


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> "Implantatversorgung regio 25"
> Schlappe 1,2k .


 
Sind die Implantate für dich oder für jemanden, der dir nahe steht?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Versuch mal bei Brüsten bis 25 zu Zählen .


Spoiler



Es geht um Zähne.


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Welche implantate????


Edit:
ach so...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Versuch mal bei Brüsten bis 25 zu Zählen .


 
Wenns um Brüste geht, kann ich nur bis zwei zählen.
Die Evolution ist daran schuld.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Voila.
> $ 24.97.



@ computertod:


Habe den Link vergessen. Neuer Versuch:

Voila.




Ach ja, der Postbote hat auch heute wieder geklingelt.



*F.E.A.R.* Director's Edition (US-Version)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

heute angekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zusammen mit diesem hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Oma()hat mir
Der Herr der Ringe:die Eroberung
Gekauft


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ Ceres 

Beim Fotografieren sehen die AMD Cpu`s richtig geil aus  

Schon mal OC getestet? Den richtigen Kühler haste ja dazu auch  

Btt: 

2x PCI-E Verlängerung, 
1x 24pol- Verlängerung 

zum sleeven


----------



## davidenine (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ computertod:
> 
> 
> Habe den Link vergessen. Neuer Versuch:
> ...



Coool.Wo hast du das gekauft/bestellt?Will mir das Game auch kaufen.Und was ist in der DC an Bonusmaterial enthalten?


----------



## Lee (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Er hat es in den USA gekauft


----------



## davidenine (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sehr schade,ich hätte mir auch gern die DC geholt.Aber vielleicht finde ich ja noch einen Onlineshop der sie hat.Vielleicht amazon.uk.....


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> Sehr schade,ich hätte mir auch gern die DC geholt.Aber vielleicht finde ich ja noch einen Onlineshop der sie hat.Vielleicht amazon.uk.....



Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich sogar, dass du sie ueber amazon.com bestellen kannst, und die Jungs schicken es dann nach DE - bin mir nicht sicher, machen sie aber bei diversen Sachen.
Der Inhalt: Was auf der DVD ist, weiss ich nicht (anscheinend Bonus-Video + noch etwas), ein kleines Artbook in der Box, und eine DVD in einer Plastik-Papier-Huelle. 
Fuer 5 Dollar Mehraufwand lohnt es sich, mehr wuerde ich dafuer aber nicht mehr ausgeben.


----------



## davidenine (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Liefert Amazon.com auch nach Österreich?


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> Liefert Amazon.com auch nach Österreich?



Wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Keine Ahnung, du muesstest es einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn es nicht klappt, haste halt ein Profil bei Amazon.com, falls du mal einen USA-Urlaub machst.


----------



## davidenine (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht klappt, haste halt ein Profil bei Amazon.com, falls du mal einen USA-Urlaub machst.



LOLas wäre eh cool.Aber leider hab ich kein Geld dafür.,sonst wäre ich schon öfter als einmal dort gewesen!


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> LOLas wäre eh cool.Aber leider hab ich kein Geld dafür.,sonst wäre ich schon öfter als einmal dort gewesen!



Naja, du bist 18?
Innerhalb der naechsten Jahre bietet sich bestimmt eine Moeglichkeit, vielleicht waehrend dem Studium, vielleicht waehrend der Ausbildung. (Ausser wenn du dich vom Dachdeckermeister Waldemar ausbilden laesst.  )


----------



## k-b (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Man kann da einfach sein deutsches Profil nutzen. Und Amazon schickt in so ziemlich jedes Land


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Man kann da einfach sein deutsches Profil nutzen. Und Amazon schickt in so ziemlich jedes Land



Sicher?
Meiner Meinung nach leiten sie dich in den Store um, in dem du dich angemeldet hast, solltest du dich eben in einem anderen Amazon-Store (co.uk, .com etc.) anmelden.


----------



## CeresPK (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Fr3@k
ja OC habe ich getestet und er läuft gerade auf 3,6GHz bei 1,375V 
aber ich glaube ich habe die WLP etwas zu dick aufgetragen
38°C idle find ich zu viel  (bei gefühlten  21°C Raumtemp)


----------



## k-b (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sicher?


Ich habe schon per Creditkarte aus Amazon.com und co.uk bestellt. Verstehe nicht ganz wie du das mit dem Umleiten meinst. Und selbst wenn da was umgeleitet wird, der Preis der da steht stimmt und es kommt aus Amerika (Zoll  ) oder England


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich habe schon per Creditkarte aus Amazon.com und co.uk bestellt. Verstehe nicht ganz wie du das mit dem Umleiten meinst. Und selbst wenn da was umgeleitet wird, der Preis der da steht stimmt und es kommt aus Amerika (Zoll  ) oder England



Stark, wusste ich gar nicht.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Robär (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Meine Bestellung ist auch gerade raus:

Enzotech SCW-1 Rev.A
EK Waterblocks AGB 250mm

Wenn jetzt noch die bestseller-computer Seite gehen würde, könnte ich auch Board + CPU ordern


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch die bestseller-computer Seite gehen würde, könnte ich auch Board + CPU ordern


 
Board und CPU?
Was planst du denn so und welche Hardware folgt noch?


----------



## CeresPK (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

bestimmt kauft er sich auch einen PII


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab wieder was Schoenes eingekauft. 




*The Bourne Identity* (Soundtrack)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*The Bourne Supremacy* (Soundtrack)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*The Bourne Ultimatum* (Soundtrack)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robär (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So habe gerade 20min gebraucht um 2 Waren in den Warenkorb zu packen und meine Bestellung bei bestseller-computer.de abzuschicken. Deren Server muss aber auch kurz vorm verrecken sein 

Also folgendes hab ich gerade geordert:

DFI LANParty DK 790FXB M2RSH
AMD X2 7750 BE 2,7GHz


----------



## davidenine (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@Whoosaa
Wie läuft das Spiel bei dir???Ich hab gelesen das F.e.a.r nur einen Kern nutzen kann!?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> @Whoosaa
> Wie läuft das Spiel bei dir???Ich hab gelesen das F.e.a.r nur einen Kern nutzen kann!?



Wie alt ist Fear? Das läuft doch auf jeder Kiste. Das lief schon auf meinem 4000+ (jaa ein Singlecore S.939) und ner 7900gt absolut flüssig. 

Also sollte man sich da heutzutage kein Kopf drumm machen


----------



## davidenine (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wikipedia:
_F.E.A.R._ wurde für einen Prozessorkern geschrieben. Aus diesem Grund ist die Taktrate ein entscheidender Faktor bei der Darstellung des Spiels. Mit der gleichen Grafikkarte erhält man somit eine bessere Darstellung mit einem Einzelkernprozessor mit 3 GHz, als mit einem Mehrkernprozessor, der nur mit 2 GHz getaktet ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> Wikipedia:
> _F.E.A.R._ wurde für einen Prozessorkern geschrieben. Aus diesem Grund ist die Taktrate ein entscheidender Faktor bei der Darstellung des Spiels. Mit der gleichen Grafikkarte erhält man somit eine bessere Darstellung mit einem Einzelkernprozessor mit 3 GHz, als mit einem Mehrkernprozessor, der nur mit 2 GHz getaktet ist.



Nö. Sagen wir mal bei einem q6600 auf 2,4Ghz schalten wir 3 Kerne ab. Dann tritt er gegen ein P4 mit 4Ghz an. Wer glaubst du ist schneller`? 

Ganz klar der Q6600, selbst ein Kern ist min. doppelt so schnell wie ein P4. Außerdem hat man trotzdem vorteile durch mehr Kerne. Nämlich kann man dem Spiel ein Kern zuweisen, der allein fürs Spiel ist. Den restlichen Kernen weißt man Windows und den anderen Aplikationen zu. EIn Singlecore müsste alles auf einem Kern berechnen, der Quad hingegen (oder Dual) hat mindestens 1 Kern, der alllein fürs Spiel rechnet


----------



## Doney (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir grad ne 8800gtx gekauft...

leute? ich hatte vor ner weile mal ne pyramiden-aktion gemacht, sprich uralte 10€-spiele gekauft...

medal of honor- pacific assault

Rotz!!!

brothers in arms

Rotz!!!

Kane and Lynch - Dead Man

der hammer!!! ich find das spiel so genial... vor allem wenn man vorher die beiden anderen genannten spiele gespielt hat is man von dead man ja grafisch total begeistert...

kennt ihr noch andere spiele mit so verschärft bankraub und terror und psychopathen und so?

ich steh generell auf so ... naja... "perverse" stories nenn ichs jetz mal, egal ob in filmen oder in spielen

silent hill, fear, fallout 3, ... richtig action bzw. rückenhaarzubergesteher


----------



## riedochs (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe grad hier zugeschlagen: ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

für mein HowTo nachfolgendes:

2x  	 	Fan Guard Classic 120mm - silver  	 	LUSG-006  	 	 1,99 EUR*  	 	 3,98 EUR*
		inkl. MwSt. 19% 
1x 		Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wä... 		ZUWA-026 		7,90 EUR* 		7,90 EUR*
		inkl. MwSt. 19% 
1x 		Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g 		ZUWA-048 		6,90 EUR* 		6,90 EUR*
		inkl. MwSt. 19% 
Summe: 		24,77 EUR*


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> @Whoosaa
> Wie läuft das Spiel bei dir???Ich hab gelesen das F.e.a.r nur einen Kern nutzen kann!?



Ich habe bisher nur die Demo angespielt, und bei heutigen Prozessoren macht es keinen grossen Unterschied, ob du 2 Kerne oder 4 hast oder wieviele auch immer, solange du eine halbwegs gute Grafikkarte hast laeuft das Ding.


----------



## non_believer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir vor ner viertel Stunde die FritzBox WLAN 3270 bestellt und die müsste morgen vormittag da sein. Meine alte Box bekommt meine Ma.


----------



## roberto3000 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Druckerpatronen und ne Metallica DVD. Die Bilder dazu wären unspannend.


----------



## Nickles (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



> Ganz klar der Q6600, selbst ein Kern ist min. doppelt so schnell wie ein P4. man hat vorteile durch mehr Kerne. Nämlich kann man dem Spiel ein Kern zuweisen, der allein fürs Spiel ist. Den restlichen Kernen weißt man Windows und den anderen Aplikationen zu. EIn Singlecore müsste alles auf einem Kern berechnen, der Quad hingegen (oder Dual) hat mindestens 1 Kern, der alllein fürs Spiel rechnet


der q6600 ist nicht schneller wegen dem was du sagst(okay ein klein wenig)sondern weil seinem cache,und seiner wesentlich höheren Ipc rate


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir gerade eine *Terratec Aureon Space* zugelegt.
Wird allerdings zu ner Prodigy 7.1 gemoddet.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wird allerdings zu ner Prodigy 7.1 gemoddet.


Willst du uns verraten wie!?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Guck mal hier rein  :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/39940-sound-diskusionsthread-6.html#post605873

Das PCB ist eh identisch.


----------



## lancelot (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich habe gerade eine  platte holz gekauft für meinen casecon. sieht jetzt noch langweilig aus aber wenn fertig ist sicher nicht mehr


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Guck mal hier rein  :
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/39940-sound-diskusionsthread-6.html#post605873
> 
> Das PCB ist eh identisch.


Autsch! Ich bekomme nicht mit was in meinem eigenen Thread passiert .


----------



## computertod (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab heute nachmittag endlich meine Neue Festplatte abgeholt, ne Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 mit 500GB


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Q9650.....


----------



## STSLeon (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Phenom II 920
Ein Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
4 Gig Arbeitsspeicher von A-Data

und einen Packen Schrauben, weil ich die gerne verliere


----------



## terorkrümel (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

AMD Athlon X2 5050e 
Für meinen HTPC


----------



## CeresPK (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



STSLeon schrieb:


> *Einen Phenom II 920*
> Ein Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
> 4 Gig Arbeitsspeicher von A-Data
> 
> und einen Packen Schrauben, weil ich die gerne verliere


der PII scheint beliebt zu sein


----------



## k-b (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PII bedeutet für mich eher Pentium II ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> PII bedeutet für mich eher Pentium II ^^



richtig. Da komm ich jedesmal durcheinander.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

für mich aber Phenom II


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kommt davon wenn man zu jung für den Pentium II war .


----------



## CeresPK (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

genau 
naja in unserem alten Rechner den meine Eltern gekauft haben werkelte schon ein Pente III, den Pentium II kenne ich daher nur aus Erzählungen


----------



## STSLeon (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich denke da auch eher an den Pentium II, aber da merkt man das Alter der User hier. Nach über 2 1/2 Jahren wird es einfach Zeit mein Sockel 939 in Rente zu schicken und da meines erachtens nach das P/L bei AMD einfach besser ist als bei Intel und ich immer zufrieden mit AMD war und bin ist es jetzt der Deneb geworden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> PII bedeutet für mich eher Pentium II ^^


Ich habe bis 2006 einen Pentium II/350 MHz benutzt. Mein Vater hat den PC im Jahr 2004 oder 05 gekauft, die Schule hat den für 60€ hergegeben. 3GB Festplatte, Windows 98 SE, ATI 3D Rage Onboard-Grafik (später ATI Rage 128 Pro aus einem anderen, kaputten Uralt-PC, damit ging endlich GTA-VC).

Ich denke bei PII auch als erstes an Pentium II. Wenn es mal einen Phenom 4 gibt, muss ich da bestimmt an eine heiße, ineffiziente, lahme CPU denken.


Edit: Während ich diesen Post geschrieben habe, kamen ein paar neue Posts. Ich gehöre zwar auch der jüngeren Generation an, aber mein Vater hat diesen Uralt-PC gekauft, als die Schule eine Ausmist-Aktion hatte. Er kümmert sich nicht so um aktuelle PCs, ich hatte auch noch bis 2003 Windows 95.  Damit habe ich schon meine ersten PC-Erfahrungen gemacht, das war ab 1996.
Heute benutze ich noch manchmal Windows 3.1/486/4 MB RAM, das ist der PC von meinem Opa, normal dient der nur als Schreibmaschine, wenn ich da bin auch für Minesweeper.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich glaube nächstes mal schreibe ich deneb
damit es hier nicht zu so nem OT kommt 
oder ich lass mein Kommentar einfach ganz


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade* Overlord* zugelegt und schon Freitag *Mirrors Edge*.
Jetzt heißt es nur Daumen drücken dass die GTX280 überhaupt noch lebt .


----------



## Uziflator (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Deneb is auch cooler, mein PII hattte sagenhafte 233Mhz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Deneb is auch cooler, mein PII hattte sagenhafte 233Mhz.


 
Mein erster Rechner war ein Pentium 3, PII kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen. 
Jetzt habe ich einen Deneb drinne.
Ich stehe auf Superriesen.


----------



## k-b (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein erster eigener PC war ein Schneider-PC. Vorgänger vom 286er


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schneider hatte ich auch, mit Grünbildschirm und Datasettenlaufwerk


----------



## Roocher (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mein letztes gekauftes war ein Päckchen Tabak.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Roocher schrieb:


> Mein letztes gekauftes war ein Päckchen Tabak.


 
Mit welcher Taktfrequenz?


----------



## Uziflator (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit welcher Taktfrequenz?



Mit 1,5 Megalunge!


----------



## Roocher (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mega-!

Das is ja fast besser als "Pieptonmachding" als Äquivalentfür "Gehäusespeaker"  Sorry ******* ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (1. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

diutesc - Unknown Knownledge (ltd 125 copies) (freu juhu endlich)
diutesc - Evilution
galerie schallschutz - Cocoon - Live In Antwerp
genocide organ - With Heart And Hand (kommt leider noch, release hat sich nach hinten verschoben)

und ich warte auf

:wumpscut: - bunkertor 7 pic.vinyl (ldt 300 pcs)
:wumpscut: - f*uckit vinyl
:wumpscut: - Cut The Boo Single 7"lp sind alle 3 bestellt seit langem release anfang april, für vorbesteller anfang märz die lieferung. yeah - bodyparts for sale


----------



## maaaaatze (2. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir nur den Lüfter gekauft, die Tastatur hab ich schon lang.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Hab mir nur den Lüfter gekauft, die Tastatur hab ich schon lang.


Der Lüfter gefällt mir, das gesleevte Kabel auch.


----------



## der_yappi (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir heute mein neues Handy bestellt.

 Nokia 5800 Xpress Music 

Dank meinem Arbeitgeber (Telekom) gibts das richtig günstig.


----------



## boss3D (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern bestellt ...

Cooler Master HAF932 schwarz
2x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - black nickel
2x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - black nickel
3 m Schlauch PVC 11/8mm UV-aktiv rot
3 m Knickschutz Smartcoils 11,2mm (ca 1/2") UV Orange
Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch 1000ml by Aquatuning
Zalman Wärmeleitpaste ZM-STG1
2x Kaltlicht Kathode Single UV - 30cm

^^ War ein richtiger Großeinkauf und dementsprechend teuer. Naja, wenn das ganze Zeug da ist, kann ich endlich meine WaKü nach meinen Vorstellungen vollenden ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pommes (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

N Milka-Tender


----------



## computertod (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 x Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste =  7,90 EUR
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Backplate CPU LGA 775 =  3,90 EUR

und von meinem Klassenkameraden hab ich heute noch ein Mainboard mit AM2 Sockel samt CPU für lau bekommen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Aktuelle HWluxx + 2 Tote Hosen DVD`s 
(und PCGH seit Samstag). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

moin moin^^

so ch habe mir grade nen bequiet straight power mit 550watt geholt um mein altes 550watt lc power nt abzulösen(man schläft einfach ruhiger damit^^)

erstmal im schnitt 5% besseres oc^^

mfg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir heute 6 leckere King Wings von Burger King geholt. Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## maaaaatze (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sooo hab mir heute au bisschen was gekauft. Un zwar die HWLuxx Printed von Letztem un diesem Monat.   Morgen gibts dann die neue PCGH, hatte heute keine lust mehr wegzulaufen, un da wo es die Luxx gab war leider nur Magazin vorhanden von PCGH.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die PCGH, die du heute im Laden kaufen kannst, ist alt. PCGH erscheint immer erst am ersten Mittwoch im Monat, d.h. morgen kriegst du die neue Ausgabe.
Ich habe meine PCGH schon seit Samstag, Abo sei Dank.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die PCGH, die du heute im Laden kaufen kannst, ist alt. PCGH erscheint immer erst am ersten Mittwoch im Monat, d.h. morgen kriegst du die neue Ausgabe.
> Ich habe meine PCGH schon seit Samstag, Abo sei Dank.



Dito


----------



## Schluwel (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir grade scheis teure Tintenpatronen für den Epson Photo Stylus R200. Scheis teuer 36€ für 2 Stück ^^ bin mir am überlegen ob ich nen Drucker hol wo der scheis weniger kostet weil ich doch relativ viel druck ^^

Schluwel


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Schluwel schrieb:


> hab mir grade scheis teure Tintenpatronen für den Epson Photo Stylus R200. Scheis teuer 36€ für 2 Stück ^^ bin mir am überlegen ob ich nen Drucker hol wo der scheis weniger kostet weil ich doch relativ viel druck ^^
> 
> Schluwel


Ich habe für sowas ein Refill-Kit, damit kostet die Tinte fast nichts. Bei Epson braucht man leider einen Chip-Resetter, ansonsten dürfte aber alles ganz normal funktionieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe für sowas ein Refill-Kit, damit kostet die Tinte fast nichts. Bei Epson braucht man leider einen Chip-Resetter, ansonsten dürfte aber alles ganz normal funktionieren.



Nö. Schonmal was vom Epson-Tool gehört? Sollte jeder Epson-benutzer haben  

SSC Service Utility for Epson Stylus Printer.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich bin da noch auf dem Stand von 2005, als ich das mal in CHIP gelesen habe. Ich habe mich nicht sonderlich damit befasst, weil es mich als HP-User nicht betrifft.


----------



## maaaaatze (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



			
				Jever-Pilsener schrieb:
			
		

> Die PCGH, die du heute im Laden kaufen kannst, ist alt. PCGH erscheint immer erst am ersten Mittwoch im Monat, d.h. morgen kriegst du die neue Ausgabe.
> Ich habe meine PCGH schon seit Samstag, Abo sei Dank.



mhm.. deswegen kam mri das Titelblatt auch si bekannt vor....  zum glück nich mitgenommen...


----------



## Tecqu (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Abo ist schon toll 
Kann man schön das ganze Wochenende lesen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mal was was gar nix mit PCs zu tun hat, aber mein anderes viel zu teures Hobby ist xD

1x  J&J Ceramic Laufset "THE EDGE" Allstar System 
1x Mamba Schlauchsystem deluxe dick, mit "Bleeder, Manometer" und Schnellkupplung
10x 140'er Fatboy Podz
1x JT Flex 8 Grau

Und schon wieder 250€ weg


----------



## maaaaatze (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und was is das ganze? kann das grad nich zuordnen?!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Und was is das ganze? kann das grad nich zuordnen?!



Ich zocke Paintball 

Das erste ist ein laufset für meinen Makierer.
Das zweite ist ein schlauchsystem für meine Pressluftflasche.
Das dritte sind Pods für die Balls.
Und das Letzte ist eine Schutzmaske


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Recht teures Hobby. 
Na ja, Hardware ist immer ein teures Hobby.


----------



## Zoon (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ticket fürs Amphi Festival.


----------



## Two-Face (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sony Ericsson W595


----------



## Overlocked (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Logitech Harmony 555


----------



## Janny (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Leadtek GTX260


----------



## Pommes (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Cola und M&M's. Ich wollte eigentlich die neue PCGH kaufen, aber da war kein Parkplatz mehr frei anner Seite -.-


----------



## DaxTrose (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab da mal nen kleinen Einkauf getätigt. 

2 x Lüfterfilter 120mm Farbe schwarz	
1 x Schlauchabschneider	
1 x Korrosionsschutz AntiCorro-Fluid 50ml	
3 x Befestigungsset für Axiallüfter (M4)	
1 x Plexi G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul	
1 x L-Stück - G1/4 aufschraubbar - 2x Außen 1x Innengewinde	
3 x Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex	
2 x Xilence Pro Fan XPF 120BL - blue light ( 120x120x25mm )	
4 x Schlauch PVC 13/10mm UV-aktiv blau	
1 x Lüftergitter für Axiallüfter für 92mm schwarz	
1 x PrimoCHILL Dye Bomb - Electric UV Blue	
3 x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Rändelung - silber vernickelt	
1 x Anschlusskit Verschraubung 13/10mm G1/4" gemischt	
1 x Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie	
1 x FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds UV - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel	
1 x Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LC	
1 x Wippschalter 1-polig AN/AUS schwarz (2Pin)	
1 x Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll gerändelt MSV (Bitspower) Flach	
2 x 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4	
1 x 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 Typ 2	
1 x Kabelbinder schwarz 2,5x100mm 10St.	
1 x Repack-cooling Slot-In Black	
1 x LEDready 5mm Ultrahell blau	
1 x Teflonband 12mmx10m	
1 x MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 120 Radiator	
1 x MagiCool XTREME DUAL 240 Radiator	
1 x Laing DDC-Pro 12V 10Watt Pumpe

Das wird ein Spaß. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

natürlich PCGH Extended Print


----------



## Woohoo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gigabyte GTX 285


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Geforce 8800GTS/512 mit Zalman ZM-1000 LED, einen Milchshake bei McD, ein Croissant und eins mit Käse.


----------



## Schluwel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

alarm stufe rot 3 premier edition ^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das neue Teufel C200. Mein Concept E Magnum PE hat mir zu viele Probleme gemacht. Ein Sennheiser PC 151 wir demnächst folgen.


----------



## Doney (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne 8800gtx 768mb 

...echtn segen nach meiner alten x1650gto


----------



## der Türke (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Doney schrieb:


> ne 8800gtx 768mb
> 
> ...echtn segen nach meiner alten x1650gto



das ist ein hammer teil einziger nachteil sie frisst zuviel!
aber wir sind die die ne 8800 GTX haben ne?


----------



## Janny (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> das ist ein hammer teil einziger nachteil sie frisst zuviel!
> aber wir sind die die ne 8800 GTX haben ne?



Mensch, du hast ja ne Negative Signatur ...


----------



## bobby (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Teufel Theater Hybrid 5 (kaufpreis 1049 euro für den ärger den ich gehabt habe einbißchen günstiger)-----  Hybrid 4 wurde zurück gesendet


----------



## Doney (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

@ der türke

schei.ß egal... schei.ß auf strom...^^


----------



## aXwin (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zwar nicht gekauft, aber heute morgen zum Geburstag bekommen von meiner Freundin:
Intel Core 2 Q9650 

Die meint es echt gut mit mir!

Voll geil, mit so nem fetten Geschenk hab ich ja nicht gerechnet! Mal gucken was der tag noch bringt


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Zwar nicht gekauft, aber heute morgen zum Geburstag bekommen von meiner Freundin:
> Intel Core 2 Q9650
> 
> Die meint es echt gut mit mir!
> ...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/32590-der-habt-ihr-geschenkt-bekommen-thread.html
Kannst da ja auch mal Posten und ihn Ausgraben .


----------



## buzty (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

n!-tshirt und steelseries qck+ fnatic edition


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aXwin schrieb:


> Zwar nicht gekauft, aber heute morgen zum Geburstag bekommen von meiner Freundin:
> Intel Core 2 Q9650
> 
> Die meint es echt gut mit mir!
> ...



Jetzt sei aber schoen nett zu ihr, und dann gibt's vielleicht noch eine ganz andere Belohnung..


----------



## Pommes (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und sofort n Parkplatz gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Und sofort n Parkplatz gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast nen Guten Geschmack bei Schokolade 

Ist das die Nerven Nahrung für während dem lesen ?


----------



## Pommes (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Jup


----------



## True Monkey (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wollte mir auch die PCGH kaufen aber in dem Laden gab es keine Extended version.............aber Metaxa


----------



## FadeOfReality (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

zusammen gefasst für letzte zeit:

2 Stück X-Fi Titanium ()
1 Stück Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD
und einiges anderes an Kleinmist


----------



## Poulton (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

http://www.abload.de/img/anmub7.jpg
Silverstone SG05 und Scythe Slip Stream 1600
Hoffentlich kommt nächste Woche schon das Zotac 9300 ITX Mainboard aus co.uk


----------



## Pommes (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bei dem Angebot konnte ich nicht wiederstehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das habe ich eben gekauft:
 Ihre bestellten Produkte nochmals zur Kontrolle:

    1*Lüftervorkammer für 120mm Fans 38043     5,99 €*
1*MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 120 Elegant Plexi Serie Radiator 35118     38,90 €
1*Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire Sockel 775, AM2 und 94  10190    64,99 €*
Summe: 109,88 €


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Willst du jetzt auf WaKü umsteigen oder nur was neues kaufen?


----------



## Gast3737 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

habe doch Wakü schon lange...seit ca. Nov. 08..wollte nen neuen Kühler und den schicken Single Radi dazu haben..der PC dürfte dann noch stimmiger mit den neuen Teilen aussehen..ausserdem muss ich mal wieder schrauben..sonst vertrocknen meine Schraubenziehergelenke..


----------



## Roocher (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab grad nen Gigabyte P35 DS3 gekauft für 30 Euro


----------



## CentaX (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab vorhin nen T-Link Router + Modem gekauft, für insgesamt 40€ (von nem Kumpel)
Etwas später festgestellt, dass der Onboard LAN Controller meines GA-P35-DS3P anscheinend kaputt ist und ich ihn deswegen am PC vom Vadder konfigurieren muss. Und das ging nicht, weil er Geburtstag hat (also auch Gäste)... Wehe das funzt nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe doch Wakü schon lange...seit ca. Nov. 08..wollte nen neuen Kühler und den schicken Single Radi dazu haben..der PC dürfte dann noch stimmiger mit den neuen Teilen aussehen..ausserdem muss ich mal wieder schrauben..sonst vertrocknen meine Schraubenziehergelenke..


 
Dann hast du das MSI unter Wasser getestest, oder hab ich's nicht begriffen? 

He he he, richtig, mal wieder ausgiebig schrauben, ehe man das verlernt.


----------



## CeresPK (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hast du das MSI unter Wasser getestest, oder hab ich's nicht begriffen?
> 
> He he he, richtig, mal wieder ausgiebig schrauben, ehe man das verlernt.


wenn ich kein Geld habe und ich schrauben will baue ich meinen Rechner einfach komplett auseinander und Baue ihn wieder zusammen (um mich nicht zu langweilen müsste ich das aber 3 mal Täglich machen)


----------



## Gast3737 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hast du das MSI unter Wasser getestest, oder hab ich's nicht begriffen?


nö das MSI habe ich dazu nicht umgebaut, blieb alles Original mit Lukü..nur CPU und GPU(GPU-Only-Kühler) sind wassergekühlt. Bei Interesse Bilder in meinem Benutzerprofil unter Alben..


----------



## God-Among-Insects (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x 5mm LEDs für front 
1x 3mm LED für laufwerk
HDD entkoppler 
Lüfterentkoppler
Luftdruckspray
und Aerocool Streamliner black 140mm ist schon eingebaut


----------



## Janny (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Am Freitag ist meine GTX260 gekommen, gestern n pulover, 4x Chessburger, 1x Cola.  Immer dieses Geld ausgeben ^^


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

HAb gestern auffer CeBit 1 Schnitzel Wiener Art und ne 0,3l Flasche Cola gekauft. Für sage und schreibe 20€!


----------



## Janny (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grade eben Pommes weiß


----------



## Whoosaa (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Baseball-Schuhe, *Under Armour Ignite Mid Steel* in rot. 

Produktseite


----------



## Schluwel (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Janny schrieb:


> Grade eben Pommes weiß



ich  auch ^^ vielleicht nicht grade jetzt eben aber so um 15:00 Uhr ^^

jetzt ist mir dat zu spät 

ich werd eh zu dick ^...^


----------



## Doney (9. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich vorgestern 4cl pfeffi als letztes ^^


----------



## ollivetti (9. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir letzte Woche eine Seagate FreeAgent Xtreme 1 TB geleistet. Damit ich endlich mal ein Backup von meinem System ziehen konnte.


----------



## Gast3737 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

grade gekauft: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H


----------



## NOOKYN (9. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vor ein paar Tagen, das Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1!

Einfach nur Wahnsinn das Teil


----------



## GoZoU (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die Post war da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## slayerdaniel (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute gekauft, Nokia 5800, geiles Handy!


----------



## lumi (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir grad mein zweitsystem bestellt

Thermaltake Armor VH6000BWS (austausch gegen lexa vom hauptsystem)
jetway HA07-Ultra
4GB Kingston Hyper x PC8500
Corsair HX520 (austausch mit be quiet DPP 450W)
X2 7750

bin schon sooooo gespannt


----------



## Gast3737 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> grade gekauft: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H


und schon Unterwegs und das mit Vorkasse! ein Respekt extra Gold an Mindfaktory AG
bin gespannt was das Board so drauf hat..


----------



## terorkrümel (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir nen Gehäuse + Lüfter Gekauft
> thermaltake LAN Box Lite window
> AirGuard 60*60


----------



## Overlocked (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

25€ Itunes und damit gleich ein wunderschöne Bond Theme Cover Album^^


----------



## Uziflator (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> und schon Unterwegs und das mit Vorkasse! ein Respekt extra Gold an Mindfaktory AG
> bin gespannt was das Board so drauf hat..



Und was wird jetz mit dem J&W Board?   Wird da etwa nichts mehr draus?

mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> und schon Unterwegs und das mit Vorkasse! ein Respekt extra Gold an Mindfaktory AG
> bin gespannt was das Board so drauf hat..



Wenn man schon soviel für extra Gold drauflegt dann ist das ja wohl das mindeste.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Und was wird jetz mit dem J&W Board?   Wird da etwa nichts mehr draus?


könnte vielleicht noch werden..dann aber erst später. habe es letzte Woche widerrufen, weil nicht klar war ob das Board überhaupt irgendwann mal lieferbar ist, jetzt ist es da, *leichtärgerdarüber*.ich wollte einfach ein neues und stabileres OC-Board haben, denke aber auf GB ist verlass, zumindest hatte ich mit meinen letzten beiden GB-Boards keine Problemchen wie mit meinen Boards von anderen Herstellern und das wollte ich diesmal umgehen, so habe ich mich für das altbewährte entschieden..


----------



## Falcony6886 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Foxconn A7DA-S für den Lan-Party Rechner bei Alternate im ZackZack für 79,90! 

Hoffe, dass Board rennt, wenn es im April verbaut wird!


----------



## k-b (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Samba II für 35 Euro ohne Versandkosten! Normal kosten die ja gut 60-70 .. und da meine schwarzen so langsam mal wieder nachlassen wollt ich die alten dann nur noch fürs saufen nehmen bzw. net mehr zum arbeiten


----------



## f3rr1s (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Pizza Peperoni *lecker*


----------



## Fransen (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Samba II für 35 Euro ohne Versandkosten! Normal kosten die ja gut 60-70 .. und da meine schwarzen so langsam mal wieder nachlassen wollt ich die alten dann nur noch fürs saufen nehmen bzw. net mehr zum arbeiten



Neue Schuhe habe ich mir auch gerade gekauft.


----------



## GoZoU (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

• Eine Blindnietzange
• Blindniete
• Eine Kiste Cola
• Eine Kiste Bionade

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## NOOKYN (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir grad bei MM den Saitek Cyborg X Joystick geholt! Echt geniales Teil, ich mach nachher mal ein Bild, wie es jetzt bei mit aussieht einfach nur genial alles in Blau  

(G15,Roccat Kone, Stacker832 unterm Tisch, Cyborg X, Power Knopf vom L226WTQ-PF) 

Aber das Ding ist wirklich genial, habs mir für HAWX etc. geholt und muss sagen 1a!

Hab ihn dort durch Zufall gesehn, weil ich mir eig. ein Bluetooth Headset für mein Blackberry Storm 9500 holen wollte, was ich übrigens deswegen nicht mehr machen konnte  (Jemand einen Tipp für ein gutes?)

Nunja er hat dort 5€ mehr gekostet als bei Alternate, egal. Bei Alternate wären ja auch noch Wartezeit und 11€ Versand dazu gekommen.
Also sogar Geld gespart und nerven!

Also wirklich eine Empfehlung das Teil!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe heute das 330 € an die Fahrschule überwiesen, für 10 Fahrstunden.


----------



## k-b (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Strenggenommen ist das nicht gekauft sondern eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen. Es schreibt ja au nicht jeder hier rein wenn er mal ins Bordell geht .. also .. Off Topic!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Strenggenommen ist das nicht gekauft sondern eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen. Es schreibt ja au nicht jeder hier rein wenn er mal ins Bordell geht .. also .. Off Topic!


Das mit dem Bordell liegt aber eher daran, dass die Leute sich dafür schämen. Es schreibt ja auch niemand hier rein, dass er sich nen pr0n-Account gekauft hat.
Einmal hat hier jemand geschrieben, dass er ein Sexspielzeug gekauft hat, da hat er unverständlicherweise eine Verwarnung gekriegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> • Eine Blindnietzange
> • Blindniete
> • Eine Kiste Cola
> • Eine Kiste Bionade
> ...


 
Für eine Blindniete hast du dir extra eine Zange gekauft? 



k-b schrieb:


> Strenggenommen ist das nicht gekauft sondern eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen. Es schreibt ja au nicht jeder hier rein wenn er mal ins Bordell geht .. also .. Off Topic!


 
Äh, deine Antwort ist auch mehr als nur Off Topic. 

Wir sollten mal den Thread wechseln und einen saufen gehen.


----------



## der_yappi (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe heute meinen Urlaub gebucht.

*12 Tage Irland im August* (Rundreise)
Marco Polo Reisen - Young Line Travel

Freu mich schön auf den August.
Muss nur noch hoffen, dass das 1/2 DZ bestätigt wird.


----------



## Overlocked (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Windows Vista Home Premium Deutsch 64bit


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Windows Vista Home Premium Deutsch 64bit


Du kaufst in Zeiten von Windows 7 noch das alte Vista?


----------



## Overlocked (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja^^ Seven ist noch lang nicht draußen


----------



## GoZoU (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für eine Blindniete hast du dir extra eine Zange gekauft?



Man beachte, dass Blindniete die Mehrzahl von Blindniet ist 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Man beachte, dass Blindniete die Mehrzahl von Blindniet ist
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Aha, wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Klausr (11. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

lol einen Kleinen CD Radio mit USB für die Arbeit-immer nur Pop geht mir gewaltig auf den Senkel dazu einen günstigen 8 gb USB Stick ^^


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe mir heute mein neues Handy bestellt.
> 
> Nokia 5800 Xpress Music
> 
> Dank meinem Arbeitgeber (Telekom) gibts das richtig günstig.



Heute ists angekommen.
Geiles Teil


----------



## 4clocker (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die Post war heute da


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Cooler Dualradi!


----------



## Fallin4ngel (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gelid GC1 Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## HollomaN (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

5 Brötchen für 0,74€


----------



## FadeOfReality (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wenn hier jemand eine reise reinschreiben darf dann ich auch 

am 18 bis zum 22 August ein Aufenthalt in Leipzig 

*!GC!*


----------



## fingerhut (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

unreal tournament III   black   über steam mit 40% OFF  

die aktionen von steam sind in letzter zeit echt genial, hab mir schon zuvor bei ner aktion Left4Dead gekauft


----------



## GoZoU (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> wenn hier jemand eine reise reinschreiben darf dann ich auch
> 
> am 18 bis zum 22 August ein Aufenthalt in Leipzig
> 
> *!GC!*



Ist die jetzt nicht in Köln? 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Whoosaa (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hier die Pics von meinen wunderschoenen neuen *Under Armour Ignite Mid Steel* Baseball-Schuhen. 
Der linke Schuh ist frisch herausgeputzt, der rechte hat schon Gebrauchsspuren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hier die Pics von meinen wunderschoenen neuen *Under Armour Ignite Mid Steel* Baseball-Schuhen.
> Der linke Schuh ist frisch herausgeputzt, der rechte hat schon Gebrauchsspuren.



Hmm Schuhe? Ich dachte sowas kaufen sich nur Frauen   

Oder was ist das Gimmick, ein eigebauter eee-PC ? Ein Wlan-Headset?


----------



## Doney (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab meine 8800gtx gegen ne hd4850 getauscht


----------



## davidenine (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich würde mir nie pinkeSchuhe kaufen!!Aber jedem das seine..


----------



## Whoosaa (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hmm Schuhe? Ich dachte sowas kaufen sich nur Frauen
> 
> Oder was ist das Gimmick, ein eigebauter eee-PC ? Ein Wlan-Headset?



Ach, und du laeufst immer barfuss, oder wie? 
Das Gimmick, keine Ahnung, such dir was aus. Vielleicht die Schnuersenkel?! 



davidenine schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nie pinkeSchuhe kaufen!!Aber jedem das seine..



Die sind rot.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach, und du laeufst immer barfuss, oder wie?
> Das Gimmick, keine Ahnung, such dir was aus. Vielleicht die Schnuersenkel?!
> 
> Die sind rot.



Ich kaufe mir keine bestimmten   

Da Schuhe ein Objekt sind welche schnell abnutzen, brauch man da nicht viel Geld investieren. Dreckig werden sie auch schnell, also brauch man auch keine todschicken Schuhe  

Einfach irgendwelche Turnschuhe für draußen und feddisch.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Naja, das sind ja Sportschuhe, exakt fuer einen speziellen Zweck.
Da muss man dann schon mal ein wenig mehr Geld ausgeben, um gute Qualitaet zu haben. 
Ausserdem, je besser die Schuhe, desto mehr Respekt vom Gegner, weil er denkt, du bist ein Uber-Pro.


----------



## Maggats (13. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

opel Vectra c 1,8l


----------



## MESeidel (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Maggats schrieb:


> opel Vectra c 1,8l



Super, einfach emotionslos hingeknallt, als gäbe es den Vecci für 2€ und du würdest jeden Tag einen kaufen ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Super, einfach emotionslos hingeknallt, als gäbe es den Vecci für 2€ und du würdest jeden Tag einen kaufen ^^



Vielleicht macht er das ja sogar.. *Verschwörungstheorien ausdenk*


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

naja ein Auto ist ja im Prinzip auch nur ein gebrauchsgegenstand wie ein Kühlschrank oder Kofhörer


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eben gerade angekommen:
Samsung F1 640GB


----------



## NOOKYN (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Eben gerade angekommen:
> Samsung F1 640GB



Gute Anschaffung, habe ich auch mit drin. Geile Platte 

Hab mir grad einen 24Slot Switch bestellt, die nächste LAN kann kommen 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerk - Hubs & Switches - D-Link DES-1024D


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich wollte eben mal Raid ausprobieren 
und mit Raid0 ist der Rechner richtig schnell


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CeresPK schrieb:


> ich wollte eben mal Raid ausprobieren
> und mit Raid0 ist der Rechner richtig schnell



Onboard oder Controller? 

Onboard-Raid kannste in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## SilentKilla (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Accelero Xtreme GTX280 für 30 Eus xD bei K&M. Einen Tag später war er 37 Eus teuer


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

vorerst onboard


----------



## k-b (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für was benutzte den raid0 denn? Imho ist das doch für Systemplatten eher nachteilig wegen der  Zugriffszeit, oder täusche ich mich?

Wenn das net immer mit so viel Aufwand verbunden wäre, würde ich auch gern jetzt im Nachhinein auf ne Raid0 / SSD oder ne Velocityraptor umstellen. Aber sag das mal den 6 Bootpartitionen die dann umgeschaufelt und vor allem umgestellt werden müssten


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Panasonic Lumix Dmc-Tz5 + 4GB Speicherkarte. Freu, endlich Bilder machen...............


----------



## Pommes (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Age of Empires Collerctors Eidition


----------



## roadgecko (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerolsteiner Medium 0,5L


----------



## f3rr1s (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Dark Messiah Might and Magic über Steam


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bei Alternate mein (schon verbautes) Speicherkit gesehen.
War vor kurzem noch bei etwas über 60,-
Habs heute für 40€ eingesackt
Ist übrigens ein 2 x 2GB Kit von OCZ (4-4-4-15)
Damit werdens dann 8GB im PC (mehr geht vom Board auch nicht)

Dazu noch ne 1TB Platte von WD (aus der Green-Serie)


Wollte noch bei Amazon einkaufen, bloß wollte der Server meinen Account irgendwie nicht mehr finden 

Mal morgen probieren


----------



## push@max (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Xbox 360 und ein USB 2.0 /IDE & SATA Adapter


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



F A T A L 1 T Y schrieb:


> Hab mir grad einen 24Slot Switch bestellt, die nächste LAN kann kommen
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerk - Hubs & Switches - D-Link DES-1024D


Der kann aber nur 10/100. Du weißt schon, dass man auf einer LAN gerne große Datenmengen austauscht und dass Gigabit da vorteilhaft ist? *hust *


----------



## NOOKYN (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Der kann aber nur 10/100. Du weißt schon, dass man auf einer LAN gerne große Datenmengen austauscht und dass Gigabit da vorteilhaft ist? *hust *



Der ist nur für private Lans, sprich 10-15 Leute. Nur Kollegen halt!

Auf großen Lans, sind die Anlagen ja schon vor Ort. Der sollte eig. reichen oder meint ihr nicht? Will für so einen Kram auch net soviel ausgeben. Könnte ihn notfalls noch abbestellen. Aber für private Lans, denke ich reicht der.


----------



## NOOKYN (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir heute 2 paar neue Schuhe gekauft 

Converse (Product) Red As Hi 100 Maniaz - Men's - Black/White/Lollipop

und

Swiss Lozan Tongue Twister white espresso doe kaufen

Beides bei Footlocker in Hamburg AEZ.


----------



## EGThunder (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da alles hier den Rahmen sprengen würde nur das gröbste:

Acer One Netbook
Ne HD4870 1GB für den zweit PC
SpeedLink Medusa 5.1 Home
Office 2007 Home
Promt 8.0 Standard
Dawn of War 2
Ceville
Rush Hour 3 - Blu-ray
Lee Jeans
Mustang Jeans
Puma Shirts
Future Trance Vol. 37
u.v.m.

War voll der Shopping Monat 

EG


----------



## Schluwel (14. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

4 Handballkarte (war grade Regionalligaspiel Oberkirch gegen hab ich vergessen)


----------



## Whoosaa (15. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




*Crysis Warhead* (US-Version)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bei HOH.de soeben dieses RAM-Kit geordert: 

Corsair XMS2 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (TWIN2X4096-8500C5D) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Einer meiner ehemaligen RAM-Module ist fehlerhaft


----------



## johnnyGT (16. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> *Crysis Warhead* (US-Version)


und gibt eis einen Unterschied zur deutschen Version?(B.R.U.T.A.L.E.R.)


----------



## Tecqu (16. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Razer Carcharias, Amy Macdonald This is the Live Ltd. Edition.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



johnnyGT schrieb:


> und gibt eis einen Unterschied zur deutschen Version?(B.R.U.T.A.L.E.R.)



Keine Ahnung.. 
Mal eben nachglubschen.. *nachglubsch*
Ne, kein Unterschied.  Naja, trotzdem habe ich die US-Version.


----------



## CentaX (16. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung..
> Mal eben nachglubschen.. *nachglubsch*
> Ne, kein Unterschied.  Naja, trotzdem habe ich die US-Version.



Du hast kein USK- Logo drauf 
Nichts, was das Cover verunstaltet... Bzw. nur das deutlich kleinere PEGI Logo


----------



## Whoosaa (16. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



CentaX schrieb:


> Du hast kein USK- Logo drauf
> Nichts, was das Cover verunstaltet... Bzw. nur das deutlich kleinere PEGI Logo



Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## terorkrümel (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir ne Packung Milchreis und bin noch auf der suche nach nem neune CPU Kühler...>
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/46807-mein-htpc-gaming.html


----------



## copi (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

...ne Schachtel Kippen obwohl ich seit nem halben Jahr nich mehr rauche.
Habe eine geraucht, jetz is mir speiübel, sind noch 19 drin.
Wer sie haben will kann mich anschreiben, ich schenk sie weg 
Nur der Versand ist zu übernehmen, der kostet aber weniger als die Schachtel, ist eine Marlboro, also so teuer wie eine Monatsrate für nen VW Polo...ungefähr


----------



## k-b (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sehr gut. lass es. Die schlimmste Lüge von Rauchern an sich selbst ist, wenn sie sich nach einiger Zeit des Nichtrauchens einreden dass es eh schlecht schmeckt und sie nie mehr süchtig werden. Und genau weil man dann denkt, dass man eh nicht mehr süchtig werden kann da es einem nicht mehr schmeckt fängt man wieder an


----------



## copi (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da hat wohl jemand auch Alan Carr gelesen 
Das Schlimme war, sie hat sogar gut geschmeckt, worauf hin ich
gierig dran gezogen hab, und das war mein Glück: durch den Nikotinflash
ist mir richtig schön übel geworden.
Ich dachte immer das Rauchen hilft mir wenn ich Stress habe...so hatte ich nur noch Durchfall zusätzlich zum Stress 

Und just 4 Info: neueste Anschaffung ist ein Päckchen Fishermans...hmmm legger


----------



## FadeOfReality (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gerade eingesackt: ZM-RHS1 kühlkörper für x-fi Titanium ..der chip wird SH** heiss.... O_O


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne neue Speicherkarte für mein N95.


----------



## Uziflator (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Patronen Set für meinen Canon Drucker und Roccat Taito.^^


----------



## CuTz (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Neue Kletterschuhe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Junge: Es gibt nen Ändern-Button !



Nicht missverstehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Junge: Es gibt nen Ändern-Button !


 
Vielleicht hat er sich die Kletterschuhe ja zweimal gekauft.


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Auch ne möglichkeit


----------



## Whoosaa (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er sich die Kletterschuhe ja zweimal gekauft.



 Der ist zu geil.  
Oh man, mir kommen fast die Traenen..


----------



## Falcon (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Der Aboservice hat es geschafft, mir meine Prämie zu schicken


----------



## Pommes (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nachschub 
Wie die Biscuit Dinger wohl schmecken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

die sind einfach nur geil!

ICh hab mir World AT WAR GEKAUFT UND DEAD SPACE UND FALLOUT 3 nur nach 40stunden intensiven Fallout und 10stunden neu laden ist es durch


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Nachschub
> Wie die Biscuit Dinger wohl schmecken



wenn ich eines futter.. futter ich gleich 2 packl.. dürfte etwa deine frage beantworten XD


----------



## der Türke (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> wenn ich eines futter.. futter ich gleich 2 packl.. dürfte etwa deine frage beantworten XD



hey alles klar? sag mal hast du eig Hellsing OVA 4 oder 5 schon gesehen?


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Da meine neue Festplatte nicht da ins Gehäuse wollte wie ich es dachte, musste nach ner Anderen Lösung gesucht werden:

Also ein Sharkoon Vibefixer um sie in den 5,25" Schacht zu bauen
Adapterkabel für IDE auf SATA (Strom nicht Daten)
Einen Corsair USB Stick mit 8GB
CD von Clueso ("So sehr dabei")
Ein gutes Essen beim örtlichen Thai (WanTan, Huhn Süß-Sauer mit Reis und en Spezi)


----------



## xyxoo (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Computertisch und  Suppengemüse


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wieso Suppengemüse?


----------



## aurionkratos (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x 300g Milka Triolade.... Gleich ist es nur noch 1x Triolade


----------



## Pommes (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> 2x 300g Milka Triolade.... Gleich ist es nur noch 1x Triolade



Du Schokoladensuchti


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Du Schokoladensuchti



damit hast du dich selbst geoutet 

in wahrheit ist doch jeder von uns schoko süchtig 

ich sag nur: 750g Glas nutella oder 2* große Tafel Milka Noisette (und nein ich wiege nur knapp 70kg und keine 1,5T )


----------



## k-b (18. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich ess au immer die fetten Milkas auf Arbeit. Aber irgendwie wird mand avon ja nur Fett. Glaub ich trink wieder täglich n liter Sprite oder ähnliches. Der Zucker ist da einfach schnell Bioverfügbar. Von Schoki merk ich nix..


----------



## xyxoo (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso Suppengemüse?



Weil ich mir eine Suppe gekocht habe, die war LECKER:


----------



## der Türke (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich Habe mir NE MACHETE zu gelegt 25€ 25cm KLingenlänge was mich aber Ärgert hab mir noch eine Gaspistole ohne muni zugelegt so aus Juxx 18€ hat die gekostet ich hätte mir noch eine kaufen sollen jetzt hab ich die für 100 verkauft ohne Muni


----------



## Xrais (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1x Kippen
2x Cocomel
3x Ritter sport (die weiße mit den nüssen)
1x Asia Chips
1x M&Ms
1/4 pfund Paprika Salami
1x Riesen Pfladenbrot mit Pizzabelag
5x Tomaten
1x Cornflakes


nicht wirklich viel gesundes zeug dabei


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe bei der Metzgerei Schnitzel gekauft, das gibt ein leckeres Essen.  Und dann noch Warsteiner Alkoholfrei <-- Autofahrerbier. So kann ich heute Abend Bier trinken, obwohl ich morgen früh meine nächste Fahrstunde habe. Jever Fun gab's leider nicht mehr, aber Warsteiner schmeckt auch.


----------



## Demcy (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe gestern mein Neues Case bekommen : Lian Li V1000Z  und so ein paar sachen vom besten WaKü-Lieferant im Netz ^^ 

Das wird ein schönes WE ... heute gehts los ! Tagebuch gibts auch ...


----------



## Fighter3 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eben ist mein vor ein paar tagen gekauftes "Bioxar GH1 von Raptor" angekommen, die verarbeitung ist dermaßen schlecht dass ich es gleich wieder zurückschicke  DAs Mikrofon hängt nur an einem Kabel und fällt bei jeder Berührung aus der Halterung 

Nach 5 minuten mit den teil hab ich ohrenschmerzen wie sau...
Ich bin ermaßen sauer


----------



## Schluwel (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

20 m sleeve von mdpc ^^


----------



## DanielX (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade noch 2x1GB G.Skill Speicher vom Kollegen dazu geholt.

Fragt mich nicht wofür ich 6GB brauche ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade bestellt 

1 x  	Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Wärmeleitpaste 	        € 8.90 
1 x 	Thermalright IFX-14 Fan Clips	                        € 2.90
1 x 	Thermalright LGA 1366 Bolt-Thru Kit für IFX-14  € 5.90 
                                                                     __________
                                                                         17,70€


----------



## computertod (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Gerade bestellt
> 
> 1 x  	Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Wärmeleitpaste 	        € 8.90



die gleiche hab ich, allerdings für 7,90 bei Caseking


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



computertod schrieb:


> die gleiche hab ich, allerdings für 7,90 bei Caseking




Hehe  
Ich brauchte halt das Sockel 1366 kit für den IFX-14 von da.


----------



## Pommes (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Age of Conan für 6,99 €
Ist zwar dem Untergang geweiht, aber 30 Tage für 7 € nur um sagen zu können" Ich habe es angespielt" sind Ok.


----------



## der Türke (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Age of Conan für 6,99 €
Ist zwar dem Untergang geweiht, aber 30 Tage für 7 € nur um sagen zu können" Ich habe es angespielt" sind Ok. 

ein freund hat das für 3.99 gekauft für seine XBOX 360 
Conan God of War verarsche xD

Ich habe mir Pons gekauft Deutsch - English für 20€


----------



## iceman650 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

tom clancys HAWX. von amazon fürn rechner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



iceman650 schrieb:


> tom clancys HAWX. von amazon fürn rechner. eben gekommen^^


 
Schon installiert?


----------



## taks (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Ticket fürs Danko Jones und Backyard Babies Konzert


----------



## iceman650 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

der neue rechner is noch nich da^^
kommt übermorgen. das kackvieh^^
un aufm alten schleppi läufts nich...


----------



## King Horst (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Antec Twelve Hundred

Meiner Meinung nach das absolut beste Gehäuse der Welt!
Demnächst kommt noch ne Wakü rein^^


----------



## Overlocked (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen neuen DVD Brenner von LG und zwei Bond BDs.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

einen neuen akkupack für meinen tivoli audio pal.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



King Horst schrieb:


> Antec Twelve Hundred
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach das absolut beste Gehäuse der Welt!
> Demnächst kommt noch ne Wakü rein^^


überlege auch ob ich umziehen soll..langsam wird der Tempest zu enge..und ich hasse es meine Radies extern zu verbauen..


----------



## davidenine (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Dvds und Total Overdose(Hat nur 1,99 gekostet beim Libro).Das Spiel ist garnich so schlecht!


----------



## xyxoo (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Six Pack Diebels Alt, aber davon ist nicht mehr viel da. Morgen Fühlt es siech so an


----------



## DonBes (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x2gb team group xtreem dark ram 

hat jemand erfahrung mit diesen dingern?


----------



## Janny (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Converse Chucks High (neues Model) in weiß.
und n Oberteil.

Janny


----------



## davidenine (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wie sieht denn das neue Modell aus?Post mal ein bild.


----------



## Janny (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Extra für dich


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Und was ist mit dem Oberteil?


----------



## Janny (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ist ein weißes enges von H&M


----------



## davidenine (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Sind das Frauenschuhe?!


----------



## taks (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



davidenine schrieb:


> Sind das Frauenschuhe?!


 
Kauft ein Mann ein weisses Top?


----------



## Janny (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



taks schrieb:


> Kauft ein Mann ein weisses Top?



ja


----------



## Oidawas (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

.....


----------



## CrashStyle (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1000GB Western Digital WDH1CS10000E My Book2 Home Edition USB/FireWire - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!


----------



## push@max (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen digitalen Satelliten-Receiver mit USB, HDMI und Aufnahmefunktion auf externen Speichergeräten.

Das wars mit der guten alten VHS


----------



## Zoon (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mal wieder Ebay abgegrast:

Fields Of The Nephilim - Live In Düsseldorf 1991
Fields Of The Nephilim - Preacher Man (CD) at Discogs

Fields Of The Nephilim - Beyond The Wall Of Sleep (And Into The Dreamlands)
Fields Of The Nephilim - Beyond The Wall Of Sleep (And Into The Dreamlands) (LP, Pic) at Discogs

Fields Of The Nephilim - Psychonaut
Fields Of The Nephilim - Psychonaut (12", W/Lbl, Pro) at Discogs


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



push@max schrieb:


> Einen digitalen Satelliten-Receiver mit USB, HDMI und Aufnahmefunktion auf externen Speichergeräten.
> 
> Das wars mit der guten alten VHS


 
Das ist cool, welchen hast du genommen?
Sowas suche ich auch noch.


----------



## Schluwel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist cool, welchen hast du genommen?
> Sowas suche ich auch noch.



passt jetzt vielleicht nicht so aber mein Vater und ich haben uns so en Ding in ein HTPC Gehäuse gebaut ^^) kostet halt mehr aber macht fun. Und man kann damit auchzocken =DD


----------



## BamBuchi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die 2 Sachen hab ich mir eben bestellt


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Case Modding - Lüfter - Zalman ZM-F3BL




ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Case Modding - Beleuchtung - Sharkoon Kaltlicht-Kathode 4in1


----------



## k-b (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Cool! Endlich mal noch n weibliches Wesen in der Community!


----------



## Gast3737 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Plexiglas hochbeständig, glasklar, 3mm, 300*260mm für mein Tagebuch..


----------



## der Türke (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Cool! Endlich mal noch n weibliches Wesen in der Community!




Wer wer wer??? (neugirig)


----------



## k-b (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

War auf Jannys posting auf der Vorseite bezogen. H ab ent gemerkt, dass da noch so viel gespamt wurde. Wegen den neuen Stoffschühchen und dem weissen Top.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> War auf Jannys posting auf der Vorseite bezogen. H ab ent gemerkt, dass da noch so viel gespamt wurde. Wegen den neuen Stoffschühchen und dem weissen Top.


 
Aber da fehlt immer noch das Bild vom Top. 
*neugierig sei*


----------



## Janny (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber da fehlt immer noch das Bild vom Top.
> *neugierig sei*



Oberteil, nicht Top.^^


----------



## Beat84 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

AMD Phenom 2 940
Corsair XMS2 Dominator 2 x 2GB (1066 MHz, CL5-5-5-15)
Club 3D Radeon HD 4870 (1024 MB)
DFI LANparty DK 790FXB-M2RSH
Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB (32MB)
BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro 750 Watt
NZXT Apollo


----------



## Janny (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Beat84 schrieb:


> AMD Phenom 2 940
> Corsair XMS2 Dominator 2 x 2GB (1066 MHz, CL5-5-5-15)
> Club 3D Radeon HD 4870 (1024 MB)
> DFI LANparty DK 790FXB-M2RSH
> ...



Dazu gibts dann bald ein Tagebuch ?


----------



## sportline105 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne flasche bromhexin 12 bc (ohne alkohol!   ) und ne packung paracetamol 500


----------



## Tecqu (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einmal 2 UV kaltlichtkatoden von revoltec und dasselbe noch mal in blau.
mal schaun welche sich besser macht


----------



## taks (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Xigmatek HDT-D1284 Heatpipe Cooler 
ProdukteDetails2



Für 20€


----------



## maaaaatze (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 x Shishakohle 100 Packung

1 x Tonkopfdichtung 

nu kann ab Morgen wieder Geblubbt werden ;>


----------



## Xrais (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Haribo Colorado und Schokolade


----------



## CentaX (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Creative EP-830. Aus Hong-Kong für 10,99€ incl. Versand... Bei meinen EP-830 hab ich jetzt nur noch einen Aufsatz (ärgerlich!), anstatt mir für 5€ neue Aufsätze zu kaufen, kauf ich mir doch lieber gleich nochmal neue Kopfhörer und kann am Ende beide verwenden, halt nur mit unterschiedlichen Aufsätzengrößen... 
Selbst wenns ne Fälschung ist, hab ich halt 6€ für die Kopfhörer ausgegeben... in Deu kosten die 30€


----------



## Gast3737 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nochmal Plexiglass, 3 mm, *Farbe ist geheim* für mein Tagebuch, soll als Gehäusefront und Deckel dienen..Junge wird das Geil aussehen..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade ein ASUS Rampage II Extreme im Midnight shoping bei Mindfactory 

Der Rest Folgt wohl am Wochenende...


----------



## Overlocked (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Athlon X2 5050E
Gigabyte MA78 S2H
Seagate 250GB
Seasonic 330 Watt SII

Die Kombi ist leiser als das Kratzen meines Füllers


----------



## Uziflator (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

3x 1,25 Liter Fanta für je 29 Cent + 25cent Pfand für insgesamt 1 Euro und 62 Cent.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 mal Schokokuchen, 4 mal Gummibären, ne Eispackung, Hustenlöser, Schmerztabletten und Nasenspray


----------



## True Monkey (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was zum testen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

"Streberhaft":

- Casio FX 85-ES Taschenrechner
- Übungshefte für ZP10 (Deutsch + Mathe + 2007/08 Aufgaben D/M/E)
- Wandhalterung für den neuen Fernseher meiner Omi (42" )


----------



## heartcell (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hey <--@ndré-->
lange nicht gelesen^^

-ein schaschlik
-2x  2GB DDR2 Riegel (kann man zwar nicht essen aber für 10€^^) lol


----------



## k-b (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So - mein neuer zweitpc (bzw. PC für bei den Eltern) hab ich endlich von der Freundin mtigenommen. 

Da muss aber gleich erst mal Hand angelegt werden.

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*ARCTIC COOLING Alpine 64 GT

*[/SIZE][/FONT]                                         [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*1*[/SIZE][/FONT]                                                                                  [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]                                             *"The New Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain"*
Betty Edwards; Taschenbuch; EUR 12,20[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*1*[/SIZE][/FONT]                                                                                  [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]                                             *"Kingston 2GB DDR2 PC2-5300 667MHz CL5 (240 pin)"*
Elektronik; EUR 19,45
[/SIZE][/FONT]

Und um die Versandkosten zu sparen gleich noch ein Buch, dass ich schon länger mal wollte: http://www.amazon.de/New-Drawing-Ri...ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1237923903&sr=8-1


----------



## Tecqu (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wlan netzwekkarte für meinen alten pc


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PCGHX , und mein erster ein Eindruck ist


----------



## johnnyGT (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

cm hyper z600!!


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ein Glas Nutella und ein Kilo Vollkornbrot  

mfg


----------



## Menthe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die neue Gamestar und natürlich die neue PCGHX. Echt klasse die Verbesserungen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> PCGHX , und mein erster ein Eindruck ist


Ich habe sie schon seit Sonntag. Als ich nach Hause kam, lag sie auf dem Tisch auf meinem Platz. Wahrscheinlich kam sie am Samstag an.
Ich finde die neue PCGHX auch gelungen. Sie sieht sehr gut aus. Die Themen sind interessant, ob Pot-Bau oder Phenom II.


----------



## davidenine (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir grad NFS CS(nur 20€! beim Libro) gekauft.Außerdem noch GTR(1)und die neue GEE aber die sind nicht auf dem Bild.


----------



## Overlocked (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Grad eine sehr gutes Buch gekauft


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Intel Core i7 920 2.67GHz 4800MHz 8MB Box 

3x2048MB Kit OCZ Intel Core i7 Edition XMP 1600MHz/1800MHZ CL8/CL9 

*hrhr*
damit ist dann die erste Ausbaustufe von dem i7 System komplett bestellt


----------



## Gast3737 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

für mein Tagebuchprojekt:

Bestellte Artikel:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 x AC Ryan Mesh Panel 0,8 mm Black =  10,50 EUR
3 x Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H - 1600rpm =  20,70 EUR
4 x Masterkleer Schlauch 13/10mm transparent UV blau - 1m =  15,60 EUR
10 x Schraub Anschluss gerade 1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm =  19,00 EUR
8 x Schraub Anschluss Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm - black nickel =  28,00 EUR


Zwischensumme: 93,80 EUR*


----------



## johnnyGT (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PCGHX-heft!


----------



## Uziflator (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das hier:

Teufel Concept E300 mit Kable-Set für insgesamt, inkl. Versand, 296 Euro.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das hier:
> 
> Teufel Concept E300 mit Kable-Set für insgesamt, inkl. Versand, 296 Euro.
> 
> ...


TEST, TEST, TEST! (bitte ).


----------



## Uziflator (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Werde es veruschen wäre dann allerdings mein erster.

Muss allerdings erstmal bei mir ankommen.


----------



## 0v3rd0s3d (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine TV-Karte für meinen PC von Technisat. Ist die SkyStar 2 TV PCI. Sehr gute Karte, sogar mit HDTV (MPEG2).


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

HDTV in MPEG2 wird weder jetzt noch in Zukunft gesendet  .


----------



## 0v3rd0s3d (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> HDTV in MPEG2 wird weder jetzt noch in Zukunft gesendet  .



Also ich empfange EinsFestival in HD, kanns auch aufnehmen!


----------



## davidenine (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab heute gekauft:

Fler - Fler CD(Hammer Album!)
Fear and loathing in Las Vegas DVD
Gomorrha Film und Buch Edition DVD


----------



## buzty (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x 1,5 liter energy
3x red bull dose
gummibärchen
müsliriegel
traubenzucker

für lan


einen haufen kurze

für heut abend

xD


----------



## Overlocked (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Quantum Trost Steelbook Edition


----------



## Pommes (27. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1x 18 Philips Senseo  Café-Pad-Normal
1x 10 Philips Senseo  Schoko-Café-Pad ---> Schmeckt furchtbar


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kit 2x1024MB Corsair DDR2 800MHz PC2-6400 CL4D Dominator


----------



## Gast3737 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

über Steam habe ich heute richtige Schnäppchen geschossen:

Farcry 2 für 25 €
und das Ubisoft Classics Pack für nen zehner


----------



## mich (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

550 Watt NT für 15€ incl im Forum
und
4Dualcore Sata2 (oder so ähnlich) auch im Forum 35€


----------



## sportline105 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



mich schrieb:


> 4Dualcore Sata2 (oder so ähnlich) auch im Forum 35€


4CoreDual-Sata... na dann viel spaß


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Brighter Death Now - Nordvinterdöd
Dead Can Dance - The Snake And The Moon

gestern - far cry 2 - steamsonderverkauf = 25€


----------



## johnnyGT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

unreal tournament 3 uncut!! für 10€


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



johnnyGT schrieb:


> unreal tournament 3 uncut!! für 10€




Laba mal kein ich habs mir auch gehollt heute


----------



## johnnyGT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

auch holland?


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



johnnyGT schrieb:


> auch holland?




Ja klar wo denn sonst?
warst du eig heute Cami?


Ich habe mir ne Xbox 360 Controller gekauft für pc für 15€ und 3,50€ versand


----------



## Lee (28. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vorhin ein Tamron 28-75...


----------



## EGThunder (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Für Haupt-PC:
ASUS Xonar DX
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
H.A.W.X.
BattleForge

Für zweit PC:
AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE
ASrock A780GXH/128M
Palit Radeon HD4870 1GB
Enermax Pro 82+ 425W
Iiyama 19" TFT wide
Razer Kraid
Revoltec FightBoard Advanced
Logitech X-230

EG


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich war grad bei eBay einkaufen:

Arctic Silver ArctiClean Reinigungskit 2x30ml <-- entfernt WLP-Reste
Roccat Taito Mousepad <-- schön groß und weil aus Stoff auch sehr angenehm


----------



## BamBuchi (29. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einmal das :

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » ATX-Verlängerung - 24 Pin auf 24 Pin


das


Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » Akasa AK-CB8-8-EXT 8 Pin Netzteilverlängerung - 30 cm




---------------------------------------



das


Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Everest UCEV12 - 120mm Blue LED


und das


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Case Modding - Beleuchtung - Sharkoon Kaltlicht-Kathode 4in1


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir vor paar Tagen ne Tastatur (Razer Lycosa Review: YouTube - Razer Lycosa Review), ne Maus (Razer Deathadder Review: YouTube - Razer Deathadder - Gaming Mouse (Product Review)), n Mousepad (Razer Mauspad Goliathus Control in small) und n neues Gehäuse mit grossem Sichtfenster (Thermaltake M9 Review: YouTube - #937 - Thermaltake M9 Case Video Review) gekauft.


----------



## CentaX (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen "Presenter" für meine MSA- Präsentationsprüfung...
Total überteuert die Dinger, 30€ hat der gekostet... Kann halt Vor/Zurück und hatn Laserpointer drin.
Das einzig gute ist, dass Mudda das bezahlt, man muss es nur richtig fomulieren... "Wir bräuchten den unbedingt für unsere MSA- Präsentation, sonst müssen wir uns irgendwie anders helfen und mit dem Ding würde das alles viel professioneller wirken..."


----------



## roadgecko (30. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Adidas Trainingsjacke Prest HD JKT für 30 € + 4,50 Versand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kreids (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

das hab ich mir gekauft,will endlich meinen tower etwas pimpen.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Lian Li Window-Seitenteil W-65BT - black

dazu hab ich mir noch zwei blaue kaltlicht lampen geholt,und noch das hier

Caseking.de » Modding » AC Ryan Black Magic Farben » AC Ryan Blackmagic Farbe UVblau

habs noch nicht aber wird wohl in den nächsten tagen eintreffen,ist schon auf dem weg zu mir.mfg


----------



## S_Fischer (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab mir en samsung syncmaster 2443bw gwgönt tolles teil leider mit pixelfehler also austausch so en mist.


----------



## CentaX (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



kreids schrieb:


> das hab ich mir gekauft,will endlich meinen tower etwas pimpen.
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Lian Li Window-Seitenteil W-65BT - black



Hmpf, hab für mein Armorsuit "nur" das W-65BP.
Also das mit dem Lochgitter beim GraKaslot... das da gefällt mir jetzt deutlich besser... Was mach ich jetzt... wollnwa tauschen?


----------



## 0v3rd0s3d (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Flasche Moskovskaya Vodka und 2x Red Bull...


----------



## Mario1983 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne neue Festplatte, Samsung HD 250HJ, Doom 3 , Euro Truck Simulator  <<< brauch dafür ein Lenkrad


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Core 2 Quad Q6700
GTX260 Golden Sample Gainward
4 GB DDR2-1066 Dominator EPP Kit Corsair


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Lian Li A05a 
Lian Li Laufwerksblende Silber
Lian Li 3,5" LCD Silber


----------



## SilentKilla (31. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Logitech G35


----------



## der Türke (1. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

XBox Controller 360 und ein Ticket nach ............


----------



## Pommes (1. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

8 Corsair DIMM DDR2-1066 Dominator


----------



## k-b (1. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

die größe wär interessanter als die Anzahl ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> die größe wär interessanter als die Anzahl ^^



8x 128MB Speicher.


----------



## OSF13 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hallo,habe mir Left4Dead gegönnt,so ein geiles,krankes Spiel...bin aber noch nicht weit.


----------



## Zoon (1. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Fields Of The Nephilim - Festival Of Fire (CD) at Discogs

Fields Of The Nephilim - Dark Fields (CD) at Discogs

Nefilim, The - Penetration (12") at Discogs


----------



## potzblitz (1. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir einen i7 920 + 3 x 2GB Kit OCZ Reaper Edition 1866MHz + eine 500GB Seagate Barracuda sowie einige LowBuget Spiele LOKI, Painkiller Uncut, Fear Ultimate und Time Shift gegönnt 

Ach hätte ich fast vergessen einen Vectra C Caravan 1.9 CDTI


----------



## Nickles (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern:
Silent hill4:The Room --->2.49 Euro() im HELA(Ist a Baumarkt)
---->Maximale Auflösung:640x480 
--->Fehlkauf,aber für den Preis ein guter Regalfüller 

Gun: --->2.49 Euro() im HELA(Ist a Baumarkt)
-------->Mit Call of Juarez verwechselt ()ich bin so ein Idiot!
------------>aber für den Preis ein guter Regalfüller

Frontlines Fuel of War--->10 Euro im HELA(Ist a Baumarkt)
--->start erst nach 2 stunden
Weil:
Securom
300 MB Patch war nötig
Spiel stürzt gerne mal ab

------>Armutszeugnis!!!

Heute:
Von amazon geliefert:

Heroes of migt and Magic 5: 10 Euro
Die Siedler 4 Gold Edition: 7 Euro
Heroes of Anihilted Empires:5 Euro
Xpand Rally extreme:5 Euro

MfG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PCGH Print Extended und ein paar Brötchen


----------



## Der Dudelsack (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 Brötchen und 2 stücke Kuchen


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Shimano Acera V-Bremse jeweils für Vorder- und Hinterrad für je 6,50 € (normalerweise kosten die locker 13 € oder mehr)

Shimano Alu Quetschhülsen 10st. für 80cent

Shimano Bremszug MTB/ATB 2x für 3,50 €

Nun heißt es warten


----------



## der Türke (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kaffe, Pfeffer, 1kg Rinder Hackfleisch, Lasagne, und WorldRoll DE


----------



## HeNrY (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine GPS-Mouse und eine analoge EOS Spiegelreflex.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein bisschen was bein Conrad:
5x  KFZ-BITUMENMATTE         
1x 100ER LINSENKOPFSCHRAUBE DIN7985 M3 X 35


----------



## DON (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir auch ma was neues gegönnt
-ein neues mainboard ASUS M3N-HT DELUXE HDMI
-und eine PCGH DVD ausgabe


----------



## taks (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Paar Converse Allstars, ein Paar Vans und ein Paar Schnürsenkel für meine Arbeitsschuhe.


----------



## maaaaatze (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Bier und 2 Duplo für 1,50€


----------



## terorkrümel (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Speedlink Medusa 5.1 ProGamer Headset 

MFG Terorkrümel


----------



## Lubi7 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Das Speedlink Medusa NX ist auf dem Weg um an die Audigy 2 zs angeschlossen zu werden.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (2. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

PCGH DVD Ausgabe , paar wecken, käse, activia, zahnpasta, rasierklingen, und ne evga 260gtx )die gainward ging ja wieder zurück , turbine-laut aber gut zum ocen.


----------



## FadeOfReality (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> turbine-laut aber gut zum ocen.



sorry aber.. laut? wenn du die 55nm meinst dann solltest mal schauen ob die was hat.. meine hör ich nämlich grade mal so raus wenn ich mitn ohr genau daneben platzier...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> sorry aber.. laut? wenn du die 55nm meinst dann solltest mal schauen ob die was hat.. meine hör ich nämlich grade mal so raus wenn ich mitn ohr genau daneben platzier...



ähm, die gainward hat ne "doppellüfteranlage" und die dröhnt schon gut daher. meine 88gtx ist da ein leisetreter
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - NVIDIA - Gainward GTX260 Golden Sample
da kannst schauen. die iss 55nm, aber laut wie sau, deswegen der umtausch.
zu empfindlich bin ich nich. die propeller drehen mit 3600u/min. das iss schon arg.....

deswegen die evga http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...n=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=Karten+PCIe&l3=NVIDIA
in der hoffnung das es beser wird.....

und es ist besser und wie, leiser sogar als meine 88gtx. super. und ocen wie die gainward.700/1200/1450. fett.so solls sein. yeah


----------



## 0v3rd0s3d (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

3 Flaschen Weißwein...


----------



## CentaX (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Karten für das *Papa Roach* Konzert am 24.4. in Berlin für 66,60€, wohaha 
Hab doch noch jemanden gefunden, der mit mir hingeht (und das wurde verdammt knapp, morgen früh um 10 fliegen wir in den Urlaub!), der Tag wird so geil... 
Cut my life into pieces, this is my last resort... *sing*
Und da wird dann noch ein T-Shirt mit Datum gekauft. Um das dann am Montag in der Schule anzuziehen und die auszulachen, die an dem Tag auf das SCHULKONZERT mit solchen Billigbands gegangen sind, wohahahhaaaaaa 

Und jetzt noch das Poster von der aktuellen Metamorphosis Tour... man muss ja was im Zimmer zu hängen haben


----------



## Nickles (3. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Resident evil 4(keine Maus Unterstützung?)dann ohne mich---->Fehlkauf!  10 Euro
Rainbow six vegas GEIL! 10 Euro
Breed(bekloppt) 2.49 Euro
Ankh(sagt mir nicht viel) 2.49 Euro
C64 classics gold Edition 500 spiele der 8 bit Generation ...
... dumm nur dass die Steuerung nicht funzt und die hälfte gar nicht erst funktioniert. llooooooooooolllllll

Edit: Ach ja ebenfalls 2.49 Euro


----------



## STSLeon (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Logitech 200 Classic Keyboard und damit das Netbook zum Surfrechner gemacht und einen Nitendo DSi für die Freundin damit die wieder Kawashima zocken kann.


----------



## painschkes (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

_Gestern Abend -> Einen Döner mit doppelt Fleisch.. _


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



painschkes schrieb:


> _Gestern Abend -> Einen Döner mit doppelt Fleisch.. _


 
Döner habe ich gestern auch gegessen, aber mit Pommes dazu.


----------



## computertod (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

is zwar schon n´bisschen her, aber ich hatte am Mittwoch innerhalb von 30Min. 2Döner mit Spezialsoße verdrückt


----------



## Nickles (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Driver ---> läuft nicht--->vista wahrscheinlich ---> looool 4.90 euro
Painkiller(hoffe das ist bei euch über der grenze nicht indiziert )--->naja, geht so... 5 Euro
First to fight---->4 Installations Cds!!!xD 5 Euro
INDIZIERT

Edit:puuh,hab grad gesehen dass es indiziert ist,deshalb...


----------



## boss3D (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute im MediaMarkt geholt: Lord of Destruction _(Expansions-Set für Diablo II)_ 

Für 12.99 € konnte ich nicht widerstehen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die Gold Edition(also Spiel+AddOn) ist doch schon seit Urzeiten bei 10€ Oo.


----------



## boss3D (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Gold Edition(also Spiel+AddOn) ist doch schon seit Urzeiten bei 10€ Oo.


In Deutschland vielleicht, aber in Oberösterreich bestimmt nicht. Ich hätte eine Gold-Edition noch nirgends für 10 € gesehen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## k-b (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir grad n Rennrad rausgelassen. N schwarzes, von Peugeot. Ich pics mal wenn ich ne Cam hab.

für 20 Euro! Auf der Gebrauchträderbörse. Von 70 runtergehandelt ^^

Hammer ding, das war mal echt teuer!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Hab mir grad n Rennrad rausgelassen. N schwarzes, von Peugeot. Ich pics mal wenn ich ne Cam hab.
> 
> für 20 Euro! Auf der Gebrauchträderbörse. Von 70 runtergehandelt ^^
> 
> Hammer ding, das war mal echt teuer!


 
Hast du es vom Bafö bezahlt oder schon länger in deinem Besitz?


----------



## bobby (4. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

den Blu Ray Player-- LG BD 370  für 195 Euro


----------



## k-b (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du es vom Bafö bezahlt oder schon länger in deinem Besitz?


Bafög krieg ich eh fast keins mehr weil ich bei IBM im Praktikum zu viel verdiene 

Wovon ichs bezahlt hab, weiß ich gar nimme


----------



## Owly-K (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Enermax Revolution 85+ 850W (ERV850EWT), damit
a) ich genug Saft und Anschlüsse für 2 Grakas, 2 HDs und 5 optische Laufwerke habe
b) endlich dieses ätzende Zalman-NT aus meinem Hauptrechner verschwindet


----------



## k-b (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

5 opitsche Laufwerke? 
Die brauchen doch eh nur Saft, wenn die in Betrieb sind. Wirst ja net alle gleichzeitig betreiben ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> 5 opitsche Laufwerke?
> Die brauchen doch eh nur Saft, wenn die in Betrieb sind. Wirst ja net alle gleichzeitig betreiben ^^


Doch, das wird er. Bei ihm zuhause sieht es etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Owly-K (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja, das ist richtig. Aber ich hoffe, mit dem Ding endlich mal Ruhe zu haben; Netzteile rauchen mir nämlich mit auffallender Häufigkeit ab.

Und 850W ist nun mal das Kleinste der Serie...

@Jever: Schönes Bild. Aber mein Rechner ist keine Kopierstation. Ich wechsle nur ungern CDs und virtuelle Laufwerke gehen nicht immer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Was ist das denn da, eine Raubkopierhöhle, oder was?


----------



## STSLeon (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Raupkopierhöhle? Softwarepresse von Microsoft!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn da, eine Raubkopierhöhle, oder was?


Nein, die saufen da Whisky. Die PCs und CDs sind nur zur Tarnung da, damit man nicht sofort sieht, dass das in Wahrheit ein Saufplatz ist.


----------



## sportline105 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn da, eine Raubkopierhöhle, oder was?


ein copyshop 

btt:
zwar nicht gerade, aber in der nacht zu heute  :
1 Satz Proline PA 7,5x17"
1 Satz Kumho ECSTA SPT KU31 205/40 R17 84Y
1 Satz schwarze Stahlventile für Alufelgen


und wieder ein haufen geld weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Raupkopierhöhle? Softwarepresse von Microsoft!


 
Der private Arbeitsplatz von Bill Gates.
Einer muss ja die ganzen Kopien von Vista machen und sie ins Netz stellen.


----------



## FadeOfReality (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gestern gekauft:

Logitech Z-5500

GEIL


----------



## Ü50 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Heute bestellt,
2/Samsung Spin.P.F1DT
1 Be quiet/Dark P 7 650w
noch ein saus p5Q pro tubo


----------



## Menthe (6. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das hier, Red Alert 3. Endlich, wollts mir schon nach der Beta kaufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (6. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Die Steuerung ist ein wenig verhunzt, sonst hätt ichs au scho lang. Schaff mit der momentanen Steuerung netmal die 2 Demomissionen


----------



## Menthe (6. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Inwiefern meinst du verhunzt? Gut auf der Konsole schon


----------



## k-b (7. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mal wieder n PC-Spiel, seit langem.


----------



## Nickles (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

4 Xbox 360 spiele 

Turning point fall of liberty für 9.99 

FEAR all files und timeshift für 14.99 euro 

und call of duty 2 für 15 euro


----------



## maaaaatze (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Samsung Spinpoint F1 640GB, wollt ich eig als Externe nutzen..aber da muss dann doch was anderes her... Dad zahlt weil er meine 123gb haben will


----------



## speedstar (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

12 GiB RAM Corsair DDR3-1333 CL9 bei Ebay!


----------



## SLIKX (8. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kondome


----------



## Tom3004 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gestern habe ich mir einen Döner und eine Fanta bei McDonald´s geholt....


----------



## True Monkey (9. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Noch eine davon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FadeOfReality (9. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab grad gekauft:

v wie vendetta
bourne collection
jeanne d'arc (nein nicht eine der möchtegern produktionen sondern die mit leelee sobiesky)
mirrors
taxi 4
das schweigen der lämmer
da vinci code
detective conan film 4
underworld 
underworld evolution

dvd einkauftag beim planeten


----------



## der Türke (9. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ch hab grad gekauft:

v wie vendetta
bourne collection
jeanne d'arc (nein nicht eine der möchtegern produktionen sondern die mit leelee sobiesky)
mirrors
taxi 4
das schweigen der lämmer
da vinci code
detective conan film 4
underworld
underworld evolution

Boah genau die collecktion besitze ich auch du hast wirklich ein guten Geschmack

Xbox Controller 360 hab ich mir für mein pc zugelegt


----------



## orca113 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe vollgetankt....


----------



## roadgecko (9. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



orca26 schrieb:


> Habe vollgetankt....



Du oder dein Auto ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mir einen Döner und eine Fanta bei McDonald´s geholt....


 
Du hast einen Döner bei McDonalds bekommen?


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Du oder dein Auto ?


 
Erstmal Auto,dann mich selbst betankt. Kölsch


----------



## taks (10. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wir haben ein 2.6Kg Schweinsbraten gekauft. 
Es wandert gerade in den Smoker.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hmm, 2,6kg?  
Da sind aber einige richtig ausgehungert, was? 
Ich werde mir gleich einen Döner holen.


----------



## Schluwel (10. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

^^ ich geh nacher nach lilse da kauf ich mir auch einen aber nur mit fleisch 

^^ nix gegen vegetarier aber mir schmeckt salat und das ganze andere Zeuks nich


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Schluwel schrieb:


> ^^ ich geh nacher nach lilse da kauf ich mir auch einen aber nur mit fleisch


 
Ich hab immer nur Eisbergsalat drinne, den andere Kram brauche ich auch nicht. 



Schluwel schrieb:


> ^^ nix gegen vegetarier aber mir schmeckt salat und das ganze andere Zeuks nich


 
Bestell dir mal einen vegetarischen Döner ohne Salat, mal sehen, was der Dönermann sagt.


----------



## taks (10. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, 2,6kg?
> Da sind aber einige richtig ausgehungert, was?
> Ich werde mir gleich einen Döner holen.


 
Ahwas, zu fünft ist das ned mehr soviel. 
Aber zum glück haben uns die Zöllner nicht kontrolliert. Wir hatten 1 Kg Fleisch und 20 Liter Bier zu viel geladen.


----------



## SLIKX (11. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

das Google G1


----------



## S_Fischer (11. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nach etwas länger zeit en dicken einkauf gemacht

q9650
evga gtx 285
samsung syncmaster 2443bw
noch en tb von samsung hd103uj

so ich hoffe das reicht erstmal ne weile


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> das Google G1


 
Ist das nicht das Handy von Google?


----------



## SLIKX (11. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das Handy von Google?


  ja eigendlich  T-Mobile G1 aber das Iphone 3G ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich vorne


----------



## Player007 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 Boxed

Gruß


----------



## Nucleus (11. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gerade bei nem tollen Media-Markt-Angebot zugegriffen:

*Logitech G15 *(refresh) + *Logitech G9* für zusammen *100 Ocken*!


----------



## STSLeon (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine 260 GTX von PNY für 158€ bei MM. Meine erste Nvidia, mal sehen wie die sich so schlägt


----------



## Dicken (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Nanoxia PWMX Controller - Damit kann man 3 Pin Lüfter nun auch genauso wie PWM Lüfter unter PWM regeln. Macht sich gut für meine Radiatoren Lüfter.


----------



## computertod (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich hab mir gerade n Frontpanel von darkfabel gekauft


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Microsoft Xbox Controller für den PC.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Paar

*Canton GLE 490 in schwarz*

Hat mich ganze 560 € gekostet. GLE 490 - GLE Serie - CANTON pure Music (de)


----------



## Bigyeti (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nun gut, aber Canton klingen aber auch richtig gut


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

http://www.arlt.com/?cl=details&campaign=geizhals&anid=4000612

Wenns dann irgendwann man verfügbar ist xD


----------



## SLIKX (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

zuletzt hab ich mein Kaugummivorrat aufgestockt
war auch nicht ganz billig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Sony Ericsson K530i  Als neues Handy!


----------



## True Monkey (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Karton Metaxa und eine Kiste Cola


----------



## Pommes (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Schokolade 
und ne Zeitschrift




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIKX (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hmm lecker Schoko&Keks


----------



## FadeOfReality (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

50er spindel dvd-r rohlinge
25er spindel dvd+r dl rohlinge
5stück light scribe dl rohlinge

und in dem stress eine 50er packung (statt eig gewollten 5 ) dvd boxes


----------



## AGPfreak (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Samsung HD322HJ und nen Promise SATA300 TX2plus (Nforce3 FTW)


----------



## no_RIB (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine WD6400AAKS 640 GB (c. blue), nen BlueLED +FC (120x120x25 mm) TL9Y10, Jaxon Kreide für die Schule und 4l Eistee .


----------



## 8800 GT (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Mountainbike, da meins vor 1 Monat geklaut wurde(war neu und Geb&Weihnachtsgeschenk zusammen). Mein neues is ein KTM Compr980. Fährt sich ganz gut.Zweirad Stadler - Größtes Zweirad-Center Deutschlands


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

285gtx + passendes Netzteil


----------



## SLIKX (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

und dann haste ATi als Avatar?


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Gehäuselüfter

Noiseblocker M12-S1 und nen Silenxixtrema 120Pro Series blue leds bin aber von dem entäucht. Er kommt mir lauter vor als der standart lüfter der in meinem gehäuse was NZXT HU 001.
Ach und noch etwas Wärmeleitpaste und nen Mauspad


----------



## Whoosaa (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> und in dem stress eine 50er packung (statt eig gewollten 5 ) dvd boxes



Wie schafft man es denn, ein 50-Spindel anstatt eines 5-Spindel einzupacken, ohne es zu bemerken? 



8800 GT schrieb:


> Ein Mountainbike, da meins vor 1 Monat geklaut wurde(war neu und Geb&Weihnachtsgeschenk zusammen). Mein neues is ein KTM Compr980. Fährt sich ganz gut.Zweirad Stadler - Größtes Zweirad-Center Deutschlands



Argh, wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ofenkäse, Nachos und Malzbier


----------



## Doney (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hey ihr erfahrenen meister...

bitte helft mir!!! ich will ne online-überweisung machen (volksbank-raiffeisenbank döbeln eG)

hab sowas noch nie gemacht... bevor ich mich verirre, kann mir jemand helfen?^^


----------



## FadeOfReality (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie schafft man es denn, ein 50-Spindel anstatt eines 5-Spindel einzupacken, ohne es zu bemerken?



dvd hüllen, nicht disks selbst
und das schafft man in dem man bei shoxx.com bestellt und auf dem bild 5 stück hüllen abgebildet sind statt 50


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Doney schrieb:


> hey ihr erfahrenen meister...
> 
> bitte helft mir!!! ich will ne online-überweisung machen (volksbank-raiffeisenbank döbeln eG)
> 
> hab sowas noch nie gemacht... bevor ich mich verirre, kann mir jemand helfen?^^



Womit denn? Paypal?


----------



## Doney (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hab schon hilfe bekommen... onlineüberweisung halt... wusst nich dass man sich da in der filiale erst zugangsdaten holen muss um sowas machen zu können... dachte man kann sich übers internet registrieren...

zum glück isses so, sonst könnte das ja jeder machen...


----------



## Overlocked (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Pirates of the Caribbean BluRay


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Doney schrieb:


> hab schon hilfe bekommen... onlineüberweisung halt... wusst nich dass man sich da in der filiale erst zugangsdaten holen muss um sowas machen zu können... dachte man kann sich übers internet registrieren...
> 
> zum glück isses so, sonst könnte das ja jeder machen...



hm? 

Bei Paypal gibst du deine Kontodaten an, und dann wird das vom Konto einfach abgezogen. Einzigste Vorraussetzung, du musst Volljährig sein


----------



## Doney (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mäbb-mäbb-määäääää

ich bin nich volljährig^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Doney schrieb:


> mäbb-mäbb-määäääää
> 
> ich bin nich volljährig^^



Und dann rückt die Bank trotzdem die onlinedaten raus auch wenn du nicht 18 bist? Ich dachte dazu muss man auch Volljährig sein ?!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und dann rückt die Bank trotzdem die onlinedaten raus auch wenn du nicht 18 bist? Ich dachte dazu muss man auch Volljährig sein ?!


Ich habe Online Banking, seit ich 16 bin. Wenn ich gewollt hätte, hätte ich das auch früher kriegen können (und das hätte ich besser gemacht, weil immer zur Bank latschen, um den neuesten Online-Einkauf zu bezahlen, nervt).
Ich bin auch bei der Volksbank.
Meine Eltern haben bei der Kontoeröffnung unterschrieben, dass ich Online Banking benutzen darf. Ansonsten hätten sie es unterschreiben müssen, als ich mir den Zugang geholt habe.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Xilence VGA RAM Heatsink 8teile


----------



## Menthe (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zwar schon gestern aber egal^^
Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## roadgecko (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nen MTB Helm


----------



## grubsnek (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Tiefkühlpizza: Ausführung: Schinken mit 754kcal 
Zeit bis zur Vernichtung: 3 Stunden 15 Minuten


----------



## Overlocked (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

LG GGC-H20L


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Naja gekauft hab ich mir heut zwar nix aber hab mir was umsonst besorgt und zwar ein paar Stoffmatten oder wie die heißen wie man sie auch vorfindet wenn man ein neues Mainboard aus der Folie entnimmt dann liegt unter dem Mainboard so ne Polsterung und die mein ich. 

Nachdem ich keine lust hab mir gute Festplattenentkoppler zu kaufen werd ich mir damit und ein bisschen Bastelaufwand selbst welche bauen. Hoff die Leistung wird für einen Preis von 0 € gut sein.

Greez


----------



## k-b (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ja. Wickel sie schön ein, damit sie es mollig warm ham!


----------



## Gott des Stahls (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

4096Mb Corsair XMS2 PC2-8500 für mich.
Corsair VX520 und MSI N285GTX für meinen Kumpel
Tja,solche Einkäufe werde ich wohl öfter für den User Flenor Eldar,von dem ich da Spreche erledigen müssen


MfG...


----------



## taks (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

5 Kübel Bier


----------



## Udo-Wolf (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe mir ein Coolermaster Gehäuse gekauft und bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## no_RIB (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

75 schwarze Kabelbinder im Baumarkt.


----------



## alfasud82 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Geforce 8800gts,zalman hd160, ´n paar Gehäuselüfter,zalman NT (alles für Low Budget vom trödel) und ´ne schachtel kippen für´s zusammenschranzen


----------



## Lexx (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 Palette Stiegl.

Ich heb' eines auf euch.
Prost!


----------



## taks (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

mhhh... Stiegel ... lecker
muss mir auch mal wieder ein Haras holen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Vorhin an der Tanke ne Schachtel F6 Full Flavor und 7L 1:50 Mix.

Und dann grad eben Phenom II X4 920 für 155,12€ bestellt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Und dann grad eben Phenom II X4 920 für 155,12€ bestellt.


Schön, aber leider nur AM2+. Ich warte ganz ungeduldig auf den 955.


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

zwei Flaschen Metaxa.....


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Schön, aber leider nur AM2+. Ich warte ganz ungeduldig auf den 955.


Hab halt nicht so viel Kohle um auf AM3 umzurüsten.
Ein X4 920 macht meiner Kiste auch schon ordentich Beine...


----------



## Mojo (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine gebrauchte 8800GTX sie muss nur noch ankommen. Hoffe auf morgen.


----------



## der Türke (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Mojo schrieb:


> Eine gebrauchte 8800GTX sie muss nur noch ankommen. Hoffe auf morgen.




du hast geschmack !

ich hab mir nen Satz Kaffee gekauft


----------



## Chucky1978 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Temp-Sensoren
3 meter Schlauch
4 Knickschütze
3 Lüfterstaubfilter
9 Distanzringe

1 Dye Rotor Hopper
1 NXe Battlepack
1 Maskenglas JTSports Clear
3 Teppiche
1 Couchtisch
2 BHs 75F (nicht für mich für meine alte)
1 Jogginghose


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hab halt nicht so viel Kohle um auf AM3 umzurüsten.
> Ein X4 920 macht meiner Kiste auch schon ordentich Beine...


Ich muss auf AM3 aufrüsten, weil ich sowieso eine komplett neue Plattform brauch und heutzutage nicht mehr neu mit AM2+ oder 775 anfangen will. Für ein i7-System habe ich zu wenig Geld.
Meine aktuelle 775-Hardware hat einige Mängel, deswegen kaufe ich was neues.

Wenn du das Rauchen aufgeben würdest, hättest du vielleicht mehr Geld für HW.


----------



## INU.ID (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Kodak Z8612 IS Digitalkamera schwarz: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto


----------



## EGThunder (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab mir diese Woche dieses Handy gekauft:
SGH-F480 - Samsung Electronics Deutschland

Samsung SGH-F480

EG


----------



## Heroman_overall (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zwar noch nicht gekauft aber heut in Bestellung gegeben sollte bis Dienstag da sein.

Geforce GTX 285 von Gainward mit Dual Sonic Lüfter

Yea die wird rocken


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Hose und ein Hemd für die Hochzeit meiner Tante in 2 Wochen


----------



## taks (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Eine Woche Bulgarien All Inclusive


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



taks schrieb:


> Eine Woche Bulgarien All Inclusive


 
Also inklusive Saufen und Weiber. 
Mehr braucht man auch nicht.


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also inklusive Saufen und Weiber.
> Mehr braucht man auch nicht.



ich dachte eig das Taks eine Sie ist....


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

wie kommst drauf?

nur weil er/sie ein mädel als ava hat?


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> wie kommst drauf?
> 
> nur weil er/sie ein mädel als ava hat?



und wie kommst du darauf das es ein Junge ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> und wie kommst du darauf das es ein Junge ist?


 
Weil er schon mal was in er Richtung Weiber erwähnt hat.
Ansonsten wäre sie eine Lesbe.. 
... würde mich aber nicht stören. 
... doch wenn Lesbe, dann *sehen will*


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil er schon mal was in er Richtung Weiber erwähnt hat.
> Ansonsten wäre sie eine Lesbe..
> ... würde mich aber nicht stören.
> ... doch wenn Lesbe, dann *sehen will*




von der Musik ecke weis ich das sie/er auf Punk steht


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> von der Musik ecke weis ich das sie/er auf Punk steht


 
Ich will nicht hören, ich will sehen.


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ist doch wurscht ich habe auch nie behauptet dass es ein er ist ( es XD)

solang er/sie nicht sagt welchem geschlecht er/sie angehört werden wirs wohl nicht wissen

wenn sie und lesbe: BILDAAA


----------



## joraku (18. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zwar schon am Dienstag...
Empire Total War und GTA San Andreas 
Der Hammer was heutzutage neue Games kosten. Da ist ja hardware fast billiger^^. (Arme Konsolereros)


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



joraku schrieb:


> Zwar schon am Dienstag...
> Empire Total War und GTA San Andreas
> Der Hammer was heutzutage neue Games kosten. Da ist ja hardware fast billiger^^. (Arme Konsolereros)


 
Dafür rüsten Konsolenfreaks nicht so oft auf die PC Gamer.


----------



## der Türke (19. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür rüsten Konsolenfreaks nicht so oft auf die PC Gamer.



dafür kosten die Spiele fast nix. FEAR mit allen Addon nur 7,50€, Strangelhold für 5€ hab ich gekauft bei Saturn natürlich Neu


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> dafür kosten die Spiele fast nix. FEAR mit allen Addon nur 7,50€, Strangelhold für 5€ hab ich gekauft bei Saturn natürlich Neu


 
Sind ja auch Low Budget Games, sowas gibts bei der Konsole auch.


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Dönerteller


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Schachtel Rauchwerk.


----------



## joraku (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ne Schachtel Rauchwerk.



Hör auf, spart Geld und ist gesünder.  (Nur ein gutgemeinter Tipp)

@ Topic: Mal überlegen... ein belegtes Brötchen heute in der Schule.


----------



## roadgecko (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



joraku schrieb:


> Hör auf, spart Geld und ist gesünder.  (Nur ein gutgemeinter Tipp)
> 
> @ Topic: Mal überlegen... ein belegtes Brötchen heute in der Schule.



Vorhin ein Adatper für nen Fahrradreifen (nicht meiner). Konnte das auch gleich mit dem Biken verbinden. 20km in 1Stunde, ok ist villeicht net so besonders, aber leider habe ich keinen Bike Coputer mit höhen-messer


----------



## Phil_5 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 * OCZ Vertex Series 30GB Solid State Drive 2.5" SATAII


----------



## Supanova93 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1 * Coolermaster HAF932 hab ihc mir vor 3 Tagen gegönnt 
sonst heute ääh ma überlegen... ne no-name-cola für 30cent + pfand?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Supanova93 schrieb:


> sonst heute ääh ma überlegen... ne no-name-cola für 30cent + pfand?


Mein Vater kauft oft No-Name-Cola, die schmeckt richtig schlecht. Da ist selbst Leitungswasser besser. Wenn Cola, dann richtige.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn Cola, dann richtige.


 
Also River Cola.


----------



## der Türke (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also River Cola.



Die gibts doch nur in Aldi nord oder?

Ich find die gar nicht so schlecht aber die Fanta schmeckt besser von River 

@ Topic ücü Bir arada


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> Ich find die gar nicht so schlecht aber die Fanta schmeckt besser von River


 
River Fanta....  ..... 

Du meinst River Orange. 

Schmeckt alles irgendwie nur nach Zucker.
Ich trinke lieber etwas zuckerfreies (kein Süßstoff).
OK, Cola auch mal, aber dann nur gemischt.


----------



## AnOtherOne (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bananensaft


----------



## der Türke (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> River Fanta....  .....
> 
> Du meinst River Orange.
> 
> ...



Stimmt Orange.
edit da ist kein Süsstoff drinn. jedenfalls nicht in der Version in der ich sie trinke.

Süßstoff fass ich nicht an finde ich widerlich und ungesund ist das auch noch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> Stimmt Orange.
> edit da ist kein Süsstoff drinn. jedenfalls nicht in der Version in der ich sie trinke.


 
Natürlich ist da kein Süßstoff drinne, deshalb sage ich ja, dass die nur nach Zucker schmeckt. 



der Türke schrieb:


> Süßstoff fass ich nicht an finde ich widerlich und ungesund ist das auch noch.


 
Keine Ahnung ob das ungesund ist.
Wenn ich daran denke, wie Cola Zero schmeckt, dann kann es aber nicht gut sein.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, Cola auch mal, aber dann nur gemischt.


*hust* *hust*


----------



## SilentKilla (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habs nicht gekauft (meine Eltern ) aber ich habs bezahlt. 
Jahre lang drauf gespart (hab sogar mein geliebtes Moped verkauft ) und jetzt ist es endlich soweit. 

Und zwar einen Mazde 3 1.6 Sport in silber metallic (5 Türer) für 7.400 €uronen.
Baujahr 5/04, 96.491km, frischer TÜV
1,6L 4 Zylinder mit 77KW/105 PS
Alus, CD Radion mit Soundsystem, Klimaautomatik, Boardcomputer usw.

Ich platz gleich vor Freude  kann ihn aber leider erst am Donnerstag abholen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich platz gleich vor Freude  kann ihn aber leider erst am Donnerstag abholen...


 
Und wer fährt ihn solange, bis du deinen Führerschein hast?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wer fährt ihn solange, bis du deinen Führerschein hast?


Ich hab schon Führerschein aber nur den B17. 
Darf halt erstmal nur einkaufen fahren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Führerschein aber nur den B17.


 
  



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Darf halt erstmal nur einkaufen fahren...


 
Reicht doch auch, Hardware kaufen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Reicht doch auch, Hardware kaufen.


Muss erstmal wieder Lohn abwarten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Muss erstmal wieder Lohn abwarten.


 
Du kannst ja das Auto verkaufen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst ja das Auto verkaufen.


Du kannst mir ja deins schenken, so ein Zweitwagen kann nie schaden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Du kannst mir ja deins schenken, so ein Zweitwagen kann nie schaden...


 
Ne gute Idee, dann kann ich mir endlich mal wieder einen neuen Wagen kaufen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Rofl


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerade ein leckeres Mittagessen reingeworfen.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht gekauft (meine Eltern ) aber ich habs bezahlt.
> Jahre lang drauf gespart (hab sogar mein geliebtes Moped verkauft ) und jetzt ist es endlich soweit.
> 
> Und zwar einen Mazde 3 1.6 Sport in silber metallic (5 Türer) für 7.400 €uronen.
> ...



Alter ne, oder? 
Wo hast du ihn gekauft/ bzw. gefunden? Internet? Oder einfach zum naechsten Haendler?


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hihi....fragt nicht wofür 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi....fragt nicht wofür
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du wolltest es so: Wofür? 
Für Physikberechnung ist die doch viel zu schwach.
Für den dritt PC? 
Für einen HomeCinemaPC? 

Gekauft, gekauft... billige Maus für meinen Vater, die hat doch echt die Kugelmaus abgelöst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi....fragt nicht wofür
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich schätze mal, für das, was auf der Packung drauf steht. 
HDTV PC und so, dafür reicht die ja auch.


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

^^benchen.....für nichts anderes 

mal schauen wie lange ich brauch bis die abraucht.....


----------



## Pommes (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mode für 400 €


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Mode für 400 €


 
Wieso nicht eine GraKa für 400€?


----------



## Pommes (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso nicht eine GraKa für 400€?



Jaaaa 
Aber der Schrank schrie echt nach was neuem


----------



## k-b (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Bist du weiblich?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Alter ne, oder?
> Wo hast du ihn gekauft/ bzw. gefunden? Internet? Oder einfach zum naechsten Haendler?


Hab erstmal das Inet abgegrast, hab auch einige gute Angebote gefunden aber die standen alle mehere 100km entfernt.

Dann war ich letzen Samstag mal beim nächsten Mazda Händler (die hatten Frühjahrsfest ^^) und dann hab ich mich sofort verliebt


----------



## der Türke (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

NE fertige  Pizza


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Bist du weiblich?


 
Metrosexuell. 




			
				Trainer schrieb:
			
		

> David, du musst auch mal Kopfbälle machen.


 


			
				Beckham schrieb:
			
		

> Davon kriege ich aber Haarspliss


----------



## roadgecko (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

WCW Pedal Funstyle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Solche hab ich an meinem Rennrad, nur in Weiß!


----------



## taks (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nikon AF Nikkor 3,3-5,6 / 28 - 80 G    





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Metrosexuell.




 (BOOOOOOMMMMMMM) Vom stuhl gefallen .........

 @Topic ein Programm um Geld umzurechnen


----------



## taks (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der Türke schrieb:


> @Topic ein Programm um Geld umzurechnen


 

wieso ned sowas??

XE - Universal Currency Converter


----------



## der Türke (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



taks schrieb:


> wieso ned sowas??
> 
> XE - Universal Currency Converter




für unterwegs z.B. Lira-Euro Euro-Lira Dinar-Euro Dinar-Lira


(TRK LIRA)
(€ EUROPA)
(DINAR JUGSLAWIEN, BALKAN)


----------



## Lee (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Edit: Falscher Thread...


----------



## maGic (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich habe Ersatzhandy gekauft
einfache Motorola F3.

weil sonst zuverlässsige Siemens ME45 Geist aufgab


----------



## taks (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maGic schrieb:


> einfache Motorola F3.


 

einfach ist eine untertreibung


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



maGic schrieb:


> Ich habe Ersatzhandy gekauft
> einfache Motorola F3.
> 
> weil sonst zuverlässsige Siemens ME45 Geist aufgab


 
Siemens hat früher echt gute Handys gebaut, aber in den letzten Jahren sind die immer schlechter geworden.


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

^^mein erstes war ein Koffer mit einem Hörer dran...


----------



## maGic (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ich besitze immer noch fast nagelneue Siemens S10D, jetzt ist die schon 10 jahre alt.

Die ist so innonativ, die hat schon Farbdisplay (4 Farbe) rot, grün, blau, aus


----------



## roadgecko (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Solche hab ich an meinem Rennrad, nur in Weiß!



Taugen die auch was ? 

@ maGic aus zählt nicht dazu also 3


----------



## maGic (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

hm zuhause habe ich ca 8 stück rumliegen, fast alle hat blöde Simlock außer Siemens S10D

Und ich benutzt BLAu.de, die benötigt *S10E*, daher lasse das und kaufe einfach motorola F3
*
d*as Farbe meinst du, dann ist es ja 4 Farbe = 2Bit = 4 möglichkeit,

Grafikkarte kann 4 Mio Frabe darstellen, aber warum nix minus 1, weiß schwarz nix zählt,oder??


----------



## k-b (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Taugen die auch was ?


Naja hab da nur die Freeride-Pedale von meinem Bruder hingeschraubt weil ich keine Rennrad-Pedale wollte  
Glaub die Pedale alleine wiegen dieHälfte von dem Rad!


----------



## k-b (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir eine HD 4850 gegönnt!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/47329-v-hd-4850-85-incl-wakue-sachen.html


----------



## OC-Heini (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab heute von meinem Vater was für meine Simme bekommen (noja, ist grad bestellt worden aber ich freu mich schon tierisch darauf) Gibts noch andere Simsonfreunde hier?
Tuningzylinder SP-61-4-Kanal E=19/A=25, f. S51-Spezialgehäuse .....kpl. mit Kolben 41,00 mm (im Einzelkarton)


----------



## der_yappi (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir heute Adobe Photoshop Elements 7 "gezackt".

Mal kucken wie es im Vergleich zur 4er Version ist.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



OC-Heini schrieb:


> Hab heute von meinem Vater was für meine Simme bekommen (noja, ist grad bestellt worden aber ich freu mich schon tierisch darauf) Gibts noch andere Simsonfreunde hier?
> Tuningzylinder SP-61-4-Kanal E=19/A=25, f. S51-Spezialgehäuse .....kpl. mit Kolben 41,00 mm (im Einzelkarton)


Simson. <3
Hab auch noch paar Teile daheim rumliegen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne HD4870 von Asus mit 512MB für 90€  

Edit: und gerade noch ein Seasonic NT M12  500W für 45€


----------



## Lassreden (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

330Ohm Widerstände und Blaue LED´s für 8,29€

TEUER!!!


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eben in der Mittagspause 2 Schnitzelbrötchen


----------



## k-b (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Mal wieder was für die Bildung!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



k-b schrieb:


> Mal wieder was für die Bildung!


 
Ich sehe nur eine Hängematte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ne HD4870 von Asus mit 512MB für 90€
> 
> Edit: und gerade noch ein Seasonic NT M12  500W für 45€



Um es noch zu komplettieren: 

- AMD 7750 BE 
- Gigabyte MA770 UD3


Mein Zweitsys wird bald geboren


----------



## iceman650 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

gebrauchtes racedriver grid für 5 euro nochwas


----------



## roadgecko (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was will uns der Aufkleber in der mitte bitte schön sagen ?


----------



## riedochs (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab grad das hier gekauft: 

Scirocco 1,4 l TSI 118 kW (160 PS) Doppelkupplungsgetriebe DSG               
  Opalsilber Metallic                    
  Cashmere/Titanschwarz/Schwarz                      
  Adaptive Fahrwerksregelung DCC
  "Interlagos" 4 Leichtmetallräder 8 J x 18 Reifen 235/40 R 18
  Licht-und-Sicht-Paket
  Xenon-Scheinwerfer
  "RCD 510 DYNAUDIO Excite" Volkswagen Individual
  Multimediabuchse MEDIA-IN
  Sportpaket
  Winterpaket
  Winterräder "St. Moritz", 4 Leichtmetallräder, 6 1/2 J x 17, Winterreifen 205/50 R 17 H
  Diebstahlwarnanlage "Plus", Gesamttüröffnung
  ParkPilot, akustische Warnsignale bei Hindernissen im Heckbereich
  Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage
  Klimaanlage "Climatronic" mit 2-Zonen-Temperaturregelung, links und rechts getrennt regelbar
  Multifunktions-Lenkrad (3 Speichen) mit Alu-Dekor, mit Bedienungsmöglichkeit für DSG, Multifunktionsanzeige und Radio
  Multifunktionsanzeige "Plus"
  Raucherausführung - Aschenbecher vorn und hinten - Zigarettenanzünder vorn
  Mobiltelefonvorbereitung "Premium" mit Bluetooth-Schnittstelle (rSAP)und Sprachbedienung


----------



## der_yappi (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich hab grad das hier gekauft:
> 
> Scirocco 1,4 l TSI 118 kW (160 PS) Doppelkupplungsgetriebe DSG
> Opalsilber Metallic
> ...



Wie viel hast du für den "kleinen" Flitzer hinlegen dürfen / müssen?

Mir persönlich gefällt der Scirocco in weis, schwarz und giftgrün.
Am besten noch mit dem 2.0 TSI Motörchen
(träumen darf man ja  )


----------



## riedochs (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Wie viel hast du für den "kleinen" Flitzer hinlegen dürfen / müssen?
> 
> Mir persönlich gefällt der Scirocco in weis, schwarz und giftgrün.
> Am besten noch mit dem 2.0 TSI Motörchen
> (träumen darf man ja  )



Wird finanziert, aber in der Summe unter 30k


----------



## Pommes (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2 Dosen Cola Light aufer Arbeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



light-clocker schrieb:


> 2 Dosen Cola Light aufer Arbeit


 
Um die Zeit arbeitest du noch?


----------



## roadgecko (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne S.Oliver Jeans bei Karstadt


----------



## riedochs (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Um die Zeit arbeitest du noch?



Ich bin auch auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Lassreden (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Arbeit.




als was denn????

ich hab endlich mein MB!!!!!! M3N:!!!auch wenn das BIOS MIR Höllisch auf denn Sack geht


----------



## Mojo (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E6-650W 80+


----------



## riedochs (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lassreden schrieb:


> als was denn????
> 
> ich hab endlich mein MB!!!!!! M3N:!!!auch wenn das BIOS MIR Höllisch auf denn Sack geht



Netzwerkueberwachung.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

endlich nen 22"monitor
samsung t220
+
vromb - Transmodulation A.M.P. 7"ldt
VA  - C-Lektor Ldt. Lp
Pineal Gland Zirbeldruese & Salt / Winterkälte - Global Pattern 7" ldt


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



riedochs schrieb:


> Netzwerkueberwachung.


 
Wie lange musst du noch keulen?


----------



## CeresPK (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Lassreden schrieb:


> als was denn????
> 
> ich hab endlich mein MB!!!!!! M3N:!!!auch wenn das BIOS MIR Höllisch auf denn Sack geht


welches M3N denn?


----------



## juergen28 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Sixpack Bit


----------



## riedochs (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie lange musst du noch keulen?



Bis 7 Uhr


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



riedochs schrieb:


> Bis 7 Uhr


 
Verdammte Nachtschicht. 
Aber du wechselst auch mal ab und arbeitest am Tag, oder?


----------



## Gott des Stahls (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

2x Scythe Thermal Elixier WLP,CPU Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn Brocken


----------



## roga01 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Sony Ericsson P900 für 10€ + Versand


----------



## riedochs (24. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Verdammte Nachtschicht.
> Aber du wechselst auch mal ab und arbeitest am Tag, oder?



Ja. Hab aber erstmal dann 3 Tage frei.


----------



## DonBes (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

den großen noctua  und ich bin zufrieden


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen schönen Döner zum Mittag.


----------



## GoZoU (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

• Steaks
• Würstchen
• Bier


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> • Steaks
> • Würstchen
> • Bier
> 
> ...


 
Kann das sein, dass bei dir heute Abend gegrillt wird?


----------



## computertod (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

1l cola


----------



## GoZoU (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass bei dir heute Abend gegrillt wird?



Das kann durchaus sein 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Das kann durchaus sein
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Dann schon mal sehr guten Hunger. 
Ich grille heute Abend auch (bzw. ich gehe dorthin, wo gegrillt wird ).


----------



## k-b (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

So, noch weiteres für die Bildung 
Direkt bei amazon.com bestellt für 32 $ und 24$ - unschlagbar günstig.


----------



## Tomateeeee (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

nen leckeres Makrelen Filet  mhm lecker und dazu noch ne Gräucherte Makrele


----------



## der_yappi (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

War beim Getränkehändler:

3 kleine Kisten Apfelschorle á 0,5l
1 großer Kasten Spezi á 0,5l


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir gerad bei Ebay ein Strommessgerät gekauft 

Will auch endlich mal wissen was sich meine Kiste so rein zieht^^


----------



## Robär (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*


2 Kästen Bier
1 Flasche Vodka
1 Packung Ahoi Brause
2 Säcke Grillkohle
 Wird nen lustiger Abend


----------



## FadeOfReality (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> 1 Flasche Vodka
> 1 Packung Ahoi Brause
> Wird nen lustiger Abend



O_O was habts ihr vor?


----------



## DanielX (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne GTX280


----------



## Robär (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> O_O was habts ihr vor?



Kennst du nicht?

Ist lecker, einfach Brausepulver in Mund und mit Vodka runterspülen


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Effektiv ja, lecker nicht.


----------



## xTc (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> 1 Flasche Vodka
> 1 Packung Ahoi Brause
> Wird nen lustiger Abend




Oleeeee  Ich will auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Robär schrieb:


> Kennst du nicht?
> 
> Ist lecker, einfach Brausepulver in Mund und mit Vodka runterspülen


 
Hast du auch schon ein "Robär in Gefahr" Video gemacht?


----------



## Robär (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Naja ging nich ganz so lange wie gedacht, aber wie Olstyle schon sagt - war verdammt effektiv 

Quanti das Video und die Fotos kann ich nicht zeigen. Das würde einfach nur peinlich werden. Frag mich gerade warum mein ganzer Oberkörper völlig zugetagt ist 

Edit: Hab noch ne Schachtel Fluppen gekauft


----------



## roga01 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nunja, nicht gekauft, aber bekommen habe ich einen Kasten Desperados


----------



## Tomateeeee (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

eh ich will auch ^^


----------



## SLIKX (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

einen neuen camcorder


----------



## Tecqu (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

ne Plexiglasscheibe für meinen PC und Mirror´s Edge


----------



## Fransen (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Windows Vista Ultimate x64 ->für nen Appel und nen Ei.

Canon EOS1000D (Kit)
+8GB Speicherkarte
+Stativ u. Tasche


----------



## Zoon (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ebay abgeräumt:

FIELDS OF THE NEPHILIM - For Her Light -12"Maxi(German)
FIELDS OF THE NEPHILIM - For Her Light -12"Maxi(+Print)
FIELDS OF THE NEPHILIM - For Her Light - Cassette
FIELDS OF THE NEPHILIM - For Her Light - 7"Single
FIELDS OF THE NEPHILIM - For Her Light - 12"Promo
FIELDS OF THE NEPHILIM - Psychonaut -12" Maxi(German)
FIELDS OF THE NEPHILIM - Psychonaut - Cassette
FIELDS OF THE NEPHILIM - Sumerland - 7"Single
FIELDS OF THE NEPHILIM - Sumerland - 12" MaxiSingle
FIELDS OF THE NEPHILIM - Moonchild - 7"Single

waren zwar noch 3 andere nette Sachen bei dem Verkäufer, aber die waren mir zu hochgetrieben die Preise ...


----------



## madace (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Noiseblocker-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.00  - herrlich leise das Teil (inkl. guter Kühlleistung bei nur 1000 RPM!)


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

15€ iTunes Karte und eine Nikon L100.


----------



## maaaaatze (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Is das ne DSL Overlocked? Un was hast du gezahlt für dein D1000Kit Fransen? Bin grad noch auf der suche nach ner DSLR, am besten in den nächsten 25 Tage weil ich ihn 35 nach Norwegen fahre^^


----------



## Lee (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Das ist eine Bridge und keine DSLR 

Und wenn du von DSLR sprichst, schau lieber mal ins Fotoforum dafür. Da beraten wir dich gerne


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen großen schweren Hammer.....


----------



## Janny (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Einen großen schweren Hammer.....



Um deine ganzen Bench-Karten ins Board zu kloppen ?


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Nein, wie Lee sagt, es ist kein DSLR. Ganz normale Digi- Weitwinkel, 15 optischen Zoom und endlich ein Bildstabilisator.


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*



Janny schrieb:


> Um deine ganzen Bench-Karten ins Board zu kloppen ?


 

Genauuu....


----------



## madace (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ich hab' meinen Hammer grad weggeräumt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hammer = Athlon 64


----------



## ghostadmin (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mir grad nen paar Meter Sleeve gekauft


----------



## Pommes (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Orange Box für 10 Takken. Obwohl ich die Episoden schon hab, voll übel.
Und der Kauf ging auch noch schön schnell


----------



## roadgecko (26. April 2009)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

*PSP Pandora Batterie + 512mb MemoryStick inkl. allen Datein 
*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomateeeee (27. April 2009)

800W NT Tagan und ne Gainward 285 GTX


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (29. April 2009)

samsung t220


----------



## DanielX (29. April 2009)

360er Radi
3x Yate Loon
ne GTX280
GPUX² GTX280 Umrüstset
Kleinkrahm  

Also ich werd meinen Spaß haben.


----------



## drachenorden (29. April 2009)

Haribo Weisse Mäuse + ein neues Corsair-Speicherkit


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2009)

Eine zweite 8400 GS G86 von Palit


----------



## roadgecko (29. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine zweite 8400 GS G86 von Palit



Im SLI Verband PWNEN die schon richtig


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (30. April 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Im SLI Verband PWNEN die schon richtig


ja genau.warum hast du das gekauft???


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2009)

Eben bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Here and there difficult to read, but all in all a very good English for training the language.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Im SLI Verband PWNEN die schon richtig


 
Stimmt....



diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> ja genau.warum hast du das gekauft???


 

Weil niemand auf so eine Kranke Idee kommt die zu benchen...
Und ich dafür massig Points abgeräümt habe.

Und jetzt hat sogar meine Tochter eine Physik X Karte....und mein Sohn kriegt auch eine


----------



## taks (30. April 2009)

Einen CPU-Kühler:

Xigmatek HDT-D1284 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Southbridge Kühler:

Thermalright HR-05 SLI-IFX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber der HR-05 ist erst in 3 Wochen lieferbar *heul*


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Eben bestellt:
> 
> *Bild*
> 
> ...


I always ordered the adult cover .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Mai 2009)

*Left 4 Dead* (US-Version)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Young Jeezy - The Recession*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*T.I. - Paper Trail*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomateeeee (1. Mai 2009)

hehe  ^^ hättest dir net die us version kaufen brauchen ^^ hab die  deutsche (steam) und ist trotzdem uncut ;S (Blutspritzer auf Moni , Arme,Beine und Kopf wegballern^^)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Mai 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> hehe  ^^ hättest dir net die us version kaufen brauchen ^^ hab die  deutsche (steam) und ist trotzdem uncut ;S (Blutspritzer auf Moni , Arme,Beine und Kopf wegballern^^)




wie den das 

Ich will es mir auch schon die ganze Zeit kaufen, hab aber keine lust das zu importieren


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Mai 2009)

Eine Dose Red Bull. Hat gut geschmeckt.


----------



## Tomateeeee (1. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> wie den das
> 
> Ich will es mir auch schon die ganze Zeit kaufen, hab aber keine lust das zu importieren




Steam kennste ?? Da einfach mit Visa Paypal oder wat weiss ich kaufen und runterladen ^^ fertig  
Ich weiss zwar das einige nicht die uncaut haben warum auch immer :S 
Aber viele Freunde haben es sich über Steam gekauft war die deutsche ver. 
nachm Update auf einmal die Eng. ;S 
Ausserdem wenn du über Steamkaufst ;S und dein Rechner formatierts hoffe ich doch das die steam nicht auffer Systemplatte hast ^^ sonst nochma runterladen so oft wie du willst :S


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Mai 2009)

Gerade Left 4 Dead, als ich gesehen hab das es 40% dieses Wochenende gibt 



Tomateeeee schrieb:


> Steam kennste ?? Da einfach mit Visa Paypal oder wat weiss ich kaufen und runterladen ^^ fertig
> Ich weiss zwar das einige nicht die uncaut haben warum auch immer :S
> Aber viele Freunde haben es sich über Steam gekauft war die deutsche ver.
> nachm Update auf einmal die Eng. ;S
> Ausserdem wenn du über Steamkaufst ;S und dein Rechner formatierts hoffe ich doch das die steam nicht auffer Systemplatte hast ^^ sonst nochma runterladen so oft wie du willst :S



habs gerad über steam gekauft


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gedacht, mit deutscher IP würde man automatisch die Cut-Version kriegen. Gut, wenn das nicht so ist. Wenn IPREDator endlich startet, kann man natürlich darüber Steam-Spiele kaufen. Valve/Steam sieht dann die schwedische IP (von The Pirate Bay/IPREDator) und gibt einem die Uncut-Version.


----------



## k-b (1. Mai 2009)

Pushing Daisies - Die komplette erste Staffel (3 Discs): Lee Pace, Anna Friel, Chi McBride, James Michael Dooley, Lawrence Trilling, Adam Kane, Peter O'Fallon, Allan Kroeker, Barry Sonnenfeld: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray
Für meine Freunmdin zum Jahrestag der nächste Woche ist!


----------



## johnnyGT (1. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> wie den das
> 
> Ich will es mir auch schon die ganze Zeit kaufen, hab aber keine lust das zu importieren


fahr doch mal nach Holland!!-da sind die Spiele Uncut!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Mai 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> fahr doch mal nach Holland!!-da sind die Spiele Uncut!




Ich weiß 
Aber unglaublicher weiße hab ich kaum zeit dazu, obwohl ich täglich in Aachen bin 

Naja, immerhin hab ich jetzt L4D günstig über steam bekommen, fehlt nur noch FEAR 2


----------



## johnnyGT (1. Mai 2009)

ich habe zb Unreal Tournament3 für 10€ aus holland gekauft!!


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Mai 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> hehe  ^^ hättest dir net die us version kaufen brauchen ^^ hab die  deutsche (steam) und ist trotzdem uncut ;S (Blutspritzer auf Moni , Arme,Beine und Kopf wegballern^^)



Warum sollte ich?
Jetzt habe ich garantiert die Uncut, und gleichzeitig habe ich es enorm billig bekommen - und dazu noch eine Huelle im Schrank, die du bei Steam nicht hast.


----------



## Overlocked (1. Mai 2009)

Jetzt endgültig eine Nikon D60 mit VR Objetkiv.


----------



## CentaX (2. Mai 2009)

Nen Scythe Musashi, damit ich auch im Sommer spielen kann, ohne die Grafikkarte zu verheizen 
(Hey, atm ist es kühl draußen und wenn ich die HD4850 auf 500/750 runtertakte [minimum im CCC] und den Lüfter auf 100% stelle, kann ich sogar ohne Treiber- resets spielen! Nach nem Treiber- Reset stürzt Grid immer ab -.-)
Auf den Lüfter für den CPU- Kühler konnte ich grad noch so verzichten... dann takte ich den Q6600 halt etwas runter... 4*3,4 ghz sind im Sommer dann doch etwas overkill für nen HDT-S1283 und nem 1250 UPM Lüfter^^


----------



## roadgecko (2. Mai 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Nen Scythe Musashi, damit ich auch im Sommer spielen kann, ohne die Grafikkarte zu verheizen
> (Hey, atm ist es kühl draußen und wenn ich die HD4850 auf 500/750 runtertakte [minimum im CCC] und den Lüfter auf 100% stelle, kann ich sogar ohne Treiber- resets spielen! Nach nem Treiber- Reset stürzt Grid immer ab -.-)
> Auf den Lüfter für den CPU- Kühler konnte ich grad noch so verzichten... dann takte ich den Q6600 halt etwas runter... 4*3,4 ghz sind im Sommer dann doch etwas overkill für nen HDT-S1283 und nem 1250 UPM Lüfter^^



Stell den PC doch in den Kühlschrank und lass nur die kabel durch. Aber gut Isolieren


----------



## CentaX (2. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Stell den PC doch in den Kühlschrank und lass nur die kabel durch. Aber gut Isolieren



Dann geht nur nochmal deutlich mehr Geld für neue Lebensmittel drauf


----------



## roadgecko (2. Mai 2009)

So hab mir ein Fox T-Shirt "Drifter" White gekauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Nette Mütze.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2009)

1x Super Talent MasterDrive OX 32GB
1x Frisur
1x Tankfüllung


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 1x Super Talent MasterDrive OX 32GB


 
Was ist das denn? 



Olstyle schrieb:


> 1x Frisur


 
Sah es denn schon so schlimm aus? 



Olstyle schrieb:


> 1x Tankfüllung


 
Habe ich gestern erst gemacht, verdammt, schon wieder teurer geworden.


----------



## GoZoU (2. Mai 2009)

Zwar nicht heute aber vor ein paar Tagen:

• Dell Studio 15
• Samsung S8300 Ultra Touch

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> • Dell Studio 15


 
cooles Teil, welche Farbe hast du denn?



GoZoU schrieb:


> • Samsung S8300 Ultra Touch


----------



## GoZoU (2. Mai 2009)

Da ich nen besseren Prozessor sowie Bluetooth wollte und mein Budget beschränkt war habe ich gar keine Farbe genommen --> also ist es mattschwarz .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## aurionkratos (2. Mai 2009)

2 CD's und zwei Scrubs-Staffeln


----------



## computertod (2. Mai 2009)

4m 8/12 Schlauch ausm Baumarkt


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?


Eine SSD für den HTPC. 


> Sah es denn schon so schlimm aus?


Genau deswegen stand da kein "neu" dabei. Das alte Dingens auf meinem Kopf hatte den Namen nämlich echt nicht mehr verdient.


> Habe ich gestern erst gemacht, verdammt, schon wieder teurer geworden.


So ein 40l Tank ist ja recht schnell voll.
Dumm ist nur wenn er nach rund 400km auch wieder komplett leer ist.


----------



## CentaX (2. Mai 2009)

Ne neue Sommerjacke für 60... (mudda hat mir einfach so eine mitgebracht, die nich gepasst + gefallen hat -> heute zurückgebracht) und BEINAHE hätts auch endlich geklappt, chucks zu kaufen... Wenn mudda nich schlechte Laune gehabt hätte^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dumm ist nur wenn er nach rund 400km auch wieder komplett leer ist.


 
Hmm, 10 Liter auf 100km... 
Wie fährst du denn so?


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2009)

Ein paar Wässerchen für meine Kontaktlinsen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, 10 Liter auf 100km...
> Wie fährst du denn so?


Meistens ein paar Meter hin und zurück in der Stadt.
Und da ist selbst die Herstellerangabe bei 10,4l.


----------



## MESeidel (3. Mai 2009)

Seih doch froh, dass es nur 40l sind.
Bei mir passen 65l in die Mühle.

Kann gar nicht mehr sagen wann ich das letzte mal Voll getankt habe...

Ach ja; anti-OT^^ (sonst würde ich das nicht erwähnen)
Hab einen Kasten Sternquell Premium und 2x Essbares bei Burger King gekauft.


----------



## k-b (3. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr immer fast leer, also noch so 5l drin und tank dann voll. Das ist am günstigsten.
1) hat man nicht öfters die Umwege zu den Tankstellen
2) Verbraucht das Auto weniger da es zum Ende hin leichter wird, wen man den Tank leer fährt


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2009)

Ne neue hintere Bremszange für meine Maschine. Habe die Zange wohl gehimmelt als ich die Bremsbeläge wechseln wollte.Die Schrauben musste ich weg meißeln. Tja das passiert wenn man zu gut mit nem 1000g Hammer umgehen kann.Dann ziehen die Schläge richtig.... Dafür bekomme ich die Suzuki wieder flink zum stehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> 1) hat man nicht öfters die Umwege zu den Tankstellen


 
Ich komme an drei Tankstellen vorbei, wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre.



k-b schrieb:


> 2) Verbraucht das Auto weniger da es zum Ende hin leichter wird, wen man den Tank leer fährt


 
Lohnt nur dann, wenn man das Auto auch mal komplett entrümpelt hat, man schleppt mehr mit sich rum als man sollte.


----------



## k-b (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich net.

Außerdem ists egal ob das Auto entrümpelt ist oder net, mit leerem Tank ist es immer 50 Kilo leichter als mit vollem  Im Verhältnis geht dein Verbrauch dann trotzdem runter


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Also ich net.
> 
> Außerdem ists egal ob das Auto entrümpelt ist oder net, mit leerem Tank ist es immer 50 Kilo leichter als mit vollem  Im Verhältnis geht dein Verbrauch dann trotzdem runter


 
Wenn du aber mal die Ski von dem Dachgepäckträger nimmst (und den dann auch gleich), sparst du aber noch mehr Sprit ein. 
Ach ja, und den Anhänger kannst du auch abkoppeln, lohnt nicht, die drei Waschmaschinen darauf spazieren zu fahren.


----------



## k-b (3. Mai 2009)

Selbst mit Dachgepäckträger und Anhänger braucht dein auto weniger wenn es 50 Kilo leichter ist wenn der Tank leer ist!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. Mai 2009)

propergol cd´s


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Mai 2009)

4gb DDR2 Kingston Hyper X fürn Zweit-PC


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Mai 2009)

Hardware aus dem Verkaufsthread für den Zusammenbau eines Office Rechner´s für nen Arbeitskolegen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Mai 2009)

Grad bei Mindfactory im Midnightshopping gekauft:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
4GB OCZ Platinum DDR3-1800 CL8-8-8-27 <-- läuft laut PCGH mit einem Phenom II mit DDR3-1600; CL7-7-7-20


----------



## k-b (4. Mai 2009)

HAB NE NEUE WOHNUNG     YAY
Gerade die Zusage bekommen! So Optimal das ding! 410 Warm für 47m², eigener Eingang und Briefkasten, Terasse und schönes ruhiges Rentnerviertel!


----------



## Tomateeeee (4. Mai 2009)

2 Schachteln Kippen + 2 Leberkäs Semmeln ^^


----------



## Frenssn (4. Mai 2009)

Zalman Lüftersteuerung + NB BlackSilent Rev 3.0 + Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2

<3


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> HAB NE NEUE WOHNUNG     YAY
> Gerade die Zusage bekommen! So Optimal das ding! 410 Warm für 47m², eigener Eingang und Briefkasten, Terasse und schönes ruhiges Rentnerviertel!


 
Entwickelst du dich etwa jetzt schon zum Spießer, oder was?


----------



## k-b (4. Mai 2009)

Noiseblocker ham ja mal richtig abgeloost im Test in der aktuellen pcgh!


----------



## k-b (4. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Entwickelst du dich etwa jetzt schon zum Spießer, oder was?


Ja, total geil! Vom Türken/Italienerviertel bin ich jetzt ins Rentnerviertel aufgestiegen


----------



## DanielX (4. Mai 2009)

Na was ist das denn, nen Mod der Doppelposts macht anstatt den Änder-Button zu drücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich hab mir ne Packung Kippen gekaut.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Mai 2009)

Einen weiteren Monitor......... Samsung 943 SN


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Mai 2009)

Im Rentnerviertel darf man seine Musik nicht zu laut aufdrehen und wenn man mal so richtig feiern will, muss man weit weg fahren.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab meinen Opel Corsa GSI geholt.


----------



## k-b (4. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Im Rentnerviertel darf man seine Musik nicht zu laut aufdrehen und wenn man mal so richtig feiern will, muss man weit weg fahren.


Feiern tu ich in Heilbronn eh net. Da gibts bessere Gelegenheiten und Örtlichkeiten. Will die letzten 2 Semester (nach diesem) nur noch meine Ruhe und mich mal auf das wesentliche konzentrieren können (Mathe und Bachelor thesis)


----------



## SLIKX (4. Mai 2009)

Ein Bratwurstbatgerät ( auch Grill genannt)


----------



## joraku (4. Mai 2009)

Basti0708 schrieb:


> Ein Bratwurstbatgerät ( auch Grill genannt)



Ist das Gerät mit dem du dich laut "Was nervt euch..."  verbrannt hast? 

Heute gekauft...  nichts.


----------



## SLIKX (4. Mai 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Ist das Gerät mit dem du dich laut "Was nervt euch..."  verbrannt hast?
> 
> Heute gekauft...  nichts.


  ne das war mt nem herd


----------



## INU.ID (4. Mai 2009)

Acer Aspire One A110L N270 512MB/8GB 8,9"WSVGA bei eBay.de: (endet 09.05.09 23:39:03 MESZ)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab vorhin das AM3-Mainboard MSI 790FX-GD70 bestellt. Eben kam noch Scythe Thermal Elixer WLP dazu; die werde ich bei ARLT in Mannheim abholen, im Idealfall schon morgen.

Ich freue mich schon richtig auf mein neues Sys.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Mai 2009)

F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin, Far Cry 2, Call of Duty: World at War, Fallout 3, Call of Duty 2 

Bilder gibt's spaeter.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Mai 2009)

1 Kasten Eichbaum Pilsener. Endlich ist wieder Nachschub da. Ich liebe Bier!


----------



## lemon (5. Mai 2009)

Soooo Jungs,

hab mir bei dem "Tag der Arbeit(speicher)"- Wochenende bei Alternate meinen RAM für mein zukünftiges Sys gekauft. Ist eben angekommen.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - OCZ DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit


Zur Leistung kann ich noch nicht viel sagen wobei ich glaube, dass die Riegel auf dem zukünftigen MSI Eclipse SLI gut laufen werden 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:

lg lemon


----------



## Tomateeeee (5. Mai 2009)

1 kasten heiniken ^^ mhm lecker kann ich nur empfeehlen


----------



## push@max (5. Mai 2009)

Die nagelneue Panasonic LUMIX DMC-*TZ7* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2009)

Eine neue Verteilerkappe und einen -finger für meinen alten Twingo


----------



## no_RIB (5. Mai 2009)

Heuschnupfen sei dank.


----------



## push@max (5. Mai 2009)

Hab gerade noch eine 16GB SD-Karte der Performance Klasse 6 für meine DigiCam bestellt.


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Mai 2009)

Tamron 17-50 2.8, Hoya Pro 1 Polfilter, ´ne Sandisk ultra II 8 GB Karte als Ersatz, ein Kaiser Dome Studio und einen Tamrac Speed Pack 75 Fotorucksack.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Mai 2009)

Eine zweite Flasche Metaxa......


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Mai 2009)

Gerade eben *Mirror's Edge* fuer umgerechnet 22 Euro beim Walmart gekauft - haette es zwar auch fuer umgerechnet 14 Euro bei Amazon.com bestellen koennen, allerdings habe ich denen waehrend der letzten Monate schon so viel Geld in den Rachen gesteckt, da unterstuetze ich doch abwechslungsweise auch gerne mal Walmart.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gerade eben *Mirror's Edge* fuer umgerechnet 22 Euro beim Walmart gekauft - haette es zwar auch fuer umgerechnet 14 Euro bei Amazon.com bestellen koennen, allerdings habe ich denen waehrend der letzten Monate schon so viel Geld in den Rachen gesteckt, da unterstuetze ich doch abwechslungsweise auch gerne mal Walmart.



in den usa ist vieles billiger oder ? Das T-Shirt was ich gekuaft habe (30€) habe ich auf ner Ami-Website für 19,95 $ gesehn.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> in den usa ist vieles billiger oder ? Das T-Shirt was ich gekuaft habe (30€) habe ich auf ner Ami-Website für 19,95 $ gesehn.



Jop, absolut.
Darum habe ich mich ueber die letzten Monate mit ewig vielen Spielen eingedeckt - zum Beispiel Left 4 Dead jetzt vor kurzem fuer umgerechnet 15 Euro, dazu auch noch uncut.


----------



## CentaX (6. Mai 2009)

Ich freu mich, weil ichs DOCH schaffe, nen graka kühler zu wechseln, ohne die Graka zu schrotten 
Scythe Musashi auf Powercolor HD4850 PCS+ 1024mb... ok, da musste ich wirklich nur die 4 Schrauben vom Original- Kühler lösen, WLP runter, neue rauf und andren Kühler rauf.
Der Lüfterstecker war bloß so fest, hätt wohl nicht viel gefehlt und ich hätte die Buchse abgerissen^^
Temps sind aber gut, FAH @ 800 UPM (Minimum) macht die Karte jetzt ca. 52°/52° (GPU/Vram), vorher warens je so 15-20° mehr.  Muss gleich nochmal schaun, bis wohin ich die Lüfter hochdrehen kann, ohne dass man sie raushört


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jop, absolut.
> Darum habe ich mich ueber die letzten Monate mit ewig vielen Spielen eingedeckt - zum Beispiel Left 4 Dead jetzt vor kurzem fuer umgerechnet 15 Euro, dazu auch noch uncut.



Ist das Spiel in den USA nicht ab 17?
Hast du es so im Laden gekriegt oder musstest du einen älteren Jungen vorschicken?


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel in den USA nicht ab 17?
> Hast du es so im Laden gekriegt oder musstest du einen älteren Jungen vorschicken?



Ueber Amazon bestellt - wobei ich auch genauso gut einfach in den Laden haette marschieren koennen, und es dort kaufen koennen.
Das ESRB dient nur als Orientierungshilfe - Einfluss auf den Verkauf von Spielen hat es keinen.


----------



## Uziflator (6. Mai 2009)

Habe mir gestern Die BF2 Complette Collection bei Saturn für 20Euro gekauft und Heute die Orange Box.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2009)

Hab mir grad nen 2. CoD4 Modern Warfare Key gekauft 
für 11,80 £ (13,70 €) .

Jetzt warte ich das er mit der Elektronischen Post in meinem Briefkasten landet.

100 % Positiv @ 70 bewertungen, da kann man ja mal vertrauen 



> top, fast sending





> Alles gut und schnell so soll es sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Nice, works perfect! Thanks a million!





> thank you, nice doing business with you


----------



## k-b (6. Mai 2009)

Reds dir nur ein .. ^^


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Reds dir nur ein .. ^^



Pfff und du schimpfst dich Moderator ?  *duck und wegrenn* 

EDIT: Code ist angekommen und worX !!! ^^

So habe jetzt noch die CD "Respekt" von "Michael Wendler" für meine Mutter zum Muttertag bestellt ^^


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mir ne Zugfahrkarte fürs WE gekauft. Frechheit: 84€ nach Leipzig !


----------



## taks (7. Mai 2009)

Eine Karte fürs Frequency Festival --> 110€


----------



## Siffer81 (7. Mai 2009)

Einen neuen anständigen Subwoofer für meine Musikanlage


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Mai 2009)

Siffer81 schrieb:


> Einen neuen anständigen Subwoofer für meine Musikanlage




Sowas baut man selber

@Topic:
Was zu spachteln


----------



## muhmuh (7. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir als letztes einen ichbinleise Cooler 40xx geleistet.
Das ist ein Thermalright IFX-14 mit HR-10 Backside Kühler und einem sehr leisem Lüfter in der Mitte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (8. Mai 2009)

11m 2-Adriges 1,5mm Lautsprecherkabel


----------



## Tomateeeee (8. Mai 2009)

nen Maxi Menu bei Subway mitm 30er Meatball mhm lecker ^^ und 1 Kasten Rothaus Pils


----------



## Gott des Stahls (8. Mai 2009)

Eine XfX GTX260 XT


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Mai 2009)

Ich habe vorhin endlich das Geld für eine 9800 GTX+ überwiesen, nachdem es einen Überweisungsfehler gab (eine Ziffer in der BLZ falsch), das Geld zurückgebucht wurde und sich der Verkäufer ein paar Tage lang nicht gemeldet hatte.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (8. Mai 2009)

Aber jetzt hat er sich gemeldet
Zufällig kenne ich ihn


----------



## roga01 (8. Mai 2009)

MIRROR'S EDGE beim Medimax für 19,99€


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Mai 2009)

So, heute wollen wir mal ein lustiges Ratespiel spielen.

Es geht um folgendes:
Was, meint ihr, befindet sich in diesen Paketen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmm.. 

Schauen wir uns das erste Paket mal genauer an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aha! Naja, wirklich viel kann man immer noch nicht erkennen..

Dann geben wir hierfuer doch mal die Aufloesung bekannt:


*Call of Duty 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Fallout 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann nehmen wir doch mal das zweite Paket unter die Lupe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun ja - auch sehr unklar, was sich daran befindet. Loesen wir die Sache lieber auf:


*Far Cry 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz from Whoosaa


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

Schnell noch die harten Spiele kaufen, bevor alles verboten wird


----------



## Tomateeeee (9. Mai 2009)

hahaha ich sage nur der kasten rothaus pils schmeckt sehr gut ^^ boah bin ich voll ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Mai 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Schnell noch die harten Spiele kaufen, bevor alles verboten wird



Auf jeden Fall! 
Sind natuerlich alles US-Uncut-Versionen, damit trete ich Vater Ueberwachungsstaat so richtig in den ^&#!*.


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

Yeehaa, tritt für mich mit


----------



## Doney (9. Mai 2009)

- 500gb WD festplatte
- LG brenner
- coolermaster elite 332 gehäuse
- labtec 1600dpi laser mouse
- logitech tastatur
- hama in ear kopfhörer


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

Mach dir bei den Hama in Ears die Ohren nich kaputt, bei Hama weiß man nich was drin steckt


----------



## Doney (9. Mai 2009)

ja warn bloß die einzigen inears auf der seite... hab totale krüppelohren und brauch deswegen normale kopfhörer gar nich erst in die hand zu nehmen... rutschen einfach aus dem ohr oder hängen auf halb acht sodass der ganze bass verloren geht, man aus frust die lautstärke aufdreht und sich so die ohren zerkloppt...
hat halt nur die bestellung und dacht so, kaufste dir halt gleichn paar inears dazu^^


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn du damit zufrieden bist , ist das alles kein Thema ;P

Ich wär bei In Ears immer sehr vorsichtig, auch mt der Quali. Bei meiner Musik darf man sich keine Fehler erlauben, sonst sind die Ohren weg 

Was ich mir gekauft hab, habe ich hier letztens schon geschrieben, das packet ist heute gekommen und liegt verteilt im meinem Zimmer.

Wir wolln ja nich zuviel OT machen


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2009)

AGB DangerDen 5,15" Bay Reservoir  

Rad NexXxos Pro II Radiator Rev.2


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2009)

2x *KEF IQ7 schwarz*


----------



## Special_Flo (9. Mai 2009)

Gerade für meinen Server gekauft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Special_Flo


----------



## MaN!aC (9. Mai 2009)

Ein Lenovo IBM 3000 N500


----------



## CentaX (9. Mai 2009)

Schwarze Chucks (Hi-Top) für 59,95€ und eine 35€ teure total lame Jeans von C&A, weil ALLE irgendwie ******* geschnitten sind, H&M nur overkill Größen ab 36'er Weite hat (zumindest bei denen, die mir gefallen haben), ich aber dringend eine neue braucht -.- 
Ich brauch so 33 in der Weite, wenns hoch kommt oO


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!
> Sind natuerlich alles US-Uncut-Versionen, damit trete ich Vater Ueberwachungsstaat so richtig in den ^&#!*.


 
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du schon volljährig bist.


----------



## Tomateeeee (9. Mai 2009)

Ein BigKingXXL Maximenü^^+1x Volltanken = ARM .....^^


----------



## kreids (9. Mai 2009)

hab mir gerade einen Q9550-E0 + einen EKL Alpenfön grossklockner geholt!


----------



## klyer (9. Mai 2009)

hab mir ne gtx 260 (leider nur mit 192alus)
und nen corsair twinX CL5 2x2GB gegönnt


----------



## NOOKYN (9. Mai 2009)

Hab mir grad eine Asus ENGTX260 Matrix und Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 bestellt. Die restliche Hardware, folgt in den nächsten Tagen!


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Mai 2009)

Zwei BR für meinen Subwoofer


----------



## Pommes (10. Mai 2009)

Im Urläubchen:
1 x Jack Wolfskin Jacke für 169 € 
1x PCGH-Magazin
1x Gamestar


----------



## Gott des Stahls (10. Mai 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Hab grad ein BIOS Update gemacht,so sollte das funzen.
Oder hat jemand was dagegen einzuwenden dass die CPU auf einem MSI K9A2VM-FD läuft?
Ich werde es ja sehen


----------



## fpsJunkie (10. Mai 2009)

also: be quiet 700W NT, antec treehundred, 5 silent lüfter, 500 GB HDD, lüfterregelung, CPU-Kühler, 9800 GTX+,


----------



## roadgecko (11. Mai 2009)

Microsoft Sidewinder X8 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2009)

Was ganz ausgefallenes......

Eine 9600 GT mit *2048mb *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal schauen


----------



## Doney (12. Mai 2009)

hä^^... is ja lustig wie teuer issen sowas?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2009)

^^der Preis steht doch drauf


----------



## Doney (12. Mai 2009)

kanns nich erkenn^^


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2009)

^^Ok ....139 €


----------



## Doney (12. Mai 2009)

dann hab ichs doch erkannt^^...

und wie isse? kann man die mit einer bestimmten vergleichen? braucht man wirklich 2048mb? XD


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2009)

Bin gerade am testen mit verschiedenen Treiber,Boards und cores 

Und ich habe mir noch eine Flasche Metaxa gekauft


----------



## johnnyGT (12. Mai 2009)

Samsung YP-P2 für 118 € 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2009)

1x Riesenbratwurst
1x Straßenschuhe
5x Xigmatek XLF-F1253


----------



## joraku (12. Mai 2009)

@Fr3@k: Was willst du den mit gleich 5 Lüftern?


----------



## Bang0o (12. Mai 2009)

eine hd4890 von powercolor per alternate
löst bald meine 8800gts ab *freu*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> @Fr3@k: Was willst du den mit gleich 5 Lüftern?



Front
Heck
2x Graka
1x CPU 

(soll ja einheitlich aussehen) 

 

Heute bestellt, heute Versand. Und morgen schon da  



> Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei Caseking!
> 
> Ihre Bestellung wurde gerade verpackt und verlässt in Kürze unser Versandlager.
> 
> Somit können Sie im Rahmen der normalen Paket-Zustellung schon am nächsten Werktag mit der Anlieferung rechnen.


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Mai 2009)

Meinen neuen PC unter anderem mit
eine GTX 285 
ein Ci7 920 C0
6GB DDR3
500GB HDD
CM HAF
LG W2261V


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Mai 2009)

Guitar Hero Worrd Tour inkl Gitarre (& Guitar Hero Arosmith gabs gratis obendauf, Angebot vom MM ) und eine extra Gitarra dazu


----------



## Doc_Evil (13. Mai 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Guitar Hero Worrd Tour inkl Gitarre (& Guitar Hero Arosmith gabs gratis obendauf, Angebot vom MM ) und eine extra Gitarra dazu


Für den PC? Ich hoffe du hast nicht zuviel bezahlt 
http://www.amazon.de/dtp-Entertainm..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1242200682&sr=8-1

EDIT: World Tour! Sorry verguckt!

Ich hab mir nach langer Zeit Little Big Planet für die PS3 gekauft.
Bei 12,99€ inkl Versand konnte ich nicht anders.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Mai 2009)

Noctua NH U12P und dazu etwas WLP


----------



## Pommes (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BMW M-Power (14. Mai 2009)

Einen Ausführlichen test bitte ^^


----------



## Pommes (14. Mai 2009)

Der Hammer, kann ich gar nicht in Worte fassen. Hatte vorher auch ein sehr teures Sennheiser-Headset. Das Logitech sitzt so bequem, dass man es gar nicht warnimmt. Die Ohren sind perfekt abgeschirmt, der Sound ist der Hammer. Bei Spielen, da fliegen dir die Löffel weg. 7.1 in Battlefield oder Crysis, da biste echt mitten drin. Von dem genialen Mikrofon und den G-Knöpfen nöchte ich agr nicht erst anfangen.
Hoch lebe die G-Serie


----------



## MESeidel (14. Mai 2009)

Endlich die Roccat Kone.
Da ich es Leid bin, dass die rechte Taste der MX-518 immer nach 2-8 Monaten stirbt...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Mai 2009)

klinik - project cd
this will destroy you - young mountain lp


----------



## exa (15. Mai 2009)

einen Scythe Ninja Copper limited edition


----------



## STSLeon (15. Mai 2009)

Ein Sony Ericsson W580i, mein N80 hat den Geist aufgegeben oder besser gesagt die Hörmuschel


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2009)

3 x Xigmatek XLF-F1253, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 103.09m³/h, 20dB(A) (CFS-SXGJS-LU1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Mai 2009)

Eben ist eine neue und wahrscheinlich auch die letzte Lieferung eingetroffen.




*Call of Duty: World at War*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maGic (15. Mai 2009)

ich hatte Elektronenröhren typ "EF86" gekauft.

ich mache mit ihm eine Miller Intergrator
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller-Integrator


----------



## JOJO (15. Mai 2009)

2 ICY BOX Rahmen der IB - 168 Series, sowie eine neue SAMSUNG HD 103 UJ 1TB. Dazu noch ein SATA LG GH22N530 DVD Brennerchen, somit sind alle alten IDE Rudimente ausgebaut. Nur das alte 3,5" Floppy hängt noch am Flachbandkabel...

Nachtrag: Die neuen Teufel sind auch aufgebaut, Concept E 400. Von der musikalischen Seite her, spielen und lösen die neuen Satelliten feiner auf als die der Magnum. Der 30er SUB geht tiefer in den Keller, besser noch als der der 7.1 aus dem gleichem Hause. Mit geringerer Lautstärke pumpt der neue SUB mächtig was in den Raum.


----------



## maaaaatze (16. Mai 2009)

1e Karte für Iluminati... echt gut der Film.


----------



## roadgecko (16. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Eben ist eine neue und wahrscheinlich auch die letzte Lieferung eingetroffen.
> 
> 
> *Call of Duty: World at War*



Ach warum hast du mich nicht vorher gefragt ^^ Ich hätte dir die Limitierte Special Edition verkaufen können von CoD: WW


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ach warum hast du mich nicht vorher gefragt ^^ Ich hätte dir die Limitierte Special Edition verkaufen können von CoD: WW



Danke, nicht noetig, WaW ist ja anscheinend eh nicht so toll wie der Vorgaenger. 
Von Modern Warfare 2 hole ich mir dann aber die uber-pr0n-Edition. 


Ach ja..



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Eben ist eine neue und wahrscheinlich auch die letzte Lieferung eingetroffen.



Ich kanns einfach nicht lassen.. 




*Grand Theft Auto IV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (16. Mai 2009)

^^ Wann kaufst du dir wieder mal einen Top-Titel? Also ein Game, das nicht bloß gekauft wird, weil ein berühmter Name drauf steht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Mai 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Wann kaufst du dir wieder mal einen Top-Titel? Also ein Game, das nicht bloß gekauft wird, weil ein berühmter Name drauf steht ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



1.) Was ist denn dann deiner Meinung nach ein gutes Spiel?
Das mit Rockstar Social Club/ SecuRom mag sucken, aber das Spiel an sich ist ja wohl mal eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre. Ich wuesste kein Spiel, dass viel besser ist als GTA IV, und auf das du dich beziehen koenntest - wobei ein einziges Spiel in keinstem Falle genug waere, um GTA IV als schlecht beziehungsweise durchschnittlich zu bezeichnen.

2.) Solange ich genug Geld habe, werde ich auch weiterhin an guten Spielen aufstocken - und im Moment schreibt mein Konto trotz all dieser Ausgaben immer noch schwarze Zahlen. 

3.) Jetzt mal 1.) und 2.) ausgeblendet - ganz ehrlich, im Moment wurde doch sowieso nichts gutes veroeffentlicht. All die Spitzen-Titel (Modern Warfare, Crysis 2, Assassin's Creed 2 etc.) kommen doch eh erst in den letzten Monaten dieses Jahres heraus - ueber die letzten Monate war enorme Flaute. Dann bleibt mir halt nichts anderes uebrig, als soclchen "Schmarrn" zu kaufen. 

Kaufrauschigen Gruss,
Whoosaa


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dann bleibt mir halt nichts anderes uebrig, als soclchen "Schmarrn" zu kaufen.


Man kann von dem Geld auch HW kaufen. Ich habe über 550€ für die letzte Aufrüstaktion hingeblättert. Dafür habe ich jetzt ein gutes Sys. Der PII ist viel besser als der alte C2D.


----------



## k-b (16. Mai 2009)

Die 2 Disc version!
Endlich released )


----------



## roadgecko (16. Mai 2009)

Rotring Tikky Graphic 0.3
Rotring Tikky 0.5 Druckbleistift
Rotring Centro Geo-Dreieck
Rotring Druckbleistift-Minen (shit die hab ich wohl im Auto vergessen)
Rotring Minen für Zirkel ^^

Die Mathe-ZP kann kommen


----------



## Gott des Stahls (16. Mai 2009)

Eine Milka Caramell Schokolade


----------



## cyphermax (16. Mai 2009)

Habe mir ein Q9650 und ein dazupassendes GigaByte GA-EP45-UD3P gegönnt,das ich hier am MP gekauft habe.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. Mai 2009)

so ich habe mir erst letztens neue HW gekauft:

am 1.04.09 nen asus vh242 monitor

Mein Corsaier Netzteil und ne MSI N285 GTX Super Pipe und *Creative SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series, die müssten noch bei jackas950 rumliegen, wenn er noch nicht bei der post war...*


 Und dann hab ich vor 2 Tagen das hier bestellt:

Case: NZXT Lexa Blackline Blue, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Mobo: ASUS P5Q3, 775, ATX, DDR3

Ram: 4GB-Kit DDR3 OCZ PC12800 Platinum Edition CL7

Kühler: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
+ SCYTHE Thermal Elixier Wärmeleitpaste 3,5g

kommt ingesammt an die 1000€, aber endlich mal gescheite HW


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir zwei farbige Tshirts gekauft. Den ganzen Sommer in schwarzen Tshirts rumlaufen ist irgendwie mühsam ^^

Dazu hab ich noch einen St. Galler Spezial Schüblig gekauft, der kommt heut Abend auf den Grill


----------



## boss3D (16. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> aber das Spiel an sich ist ja wohl mal eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre. Ich wuesste kein Spiel, dass viel besser ist als GTA IV, und auf das du dich beziehen koenntest


Spiel 10 Minuten San Andreas und du wirst wissen, dass GTA IV keinesfalls die Spitze der Serie ist. Im Vergleich mit San Andreas würde ich GTA IV, zumindest was den Inhalt betrifft, schon fast als Müll bezeichnen. Lediglich das Interface, die Steuerng und die KI sind wirklich gelungen.

Und zu WaW muss ich wohl auch nicht viele Worte verlieren. Einfach CoD4 zocken und du weißt, dass auch die CoD Serie schon weitaus innovativere und generell bessere Kinder hervorgebracht hat.

Wie gut man etwas findet, hängt doch immer davon ab, zu was man den Vergleich hat _(bzw. ob man überhaupt einen hat)_.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Janny (16. Mai 2009)

2x 110x 69,5 
1x 55x   69,5 Spanplatten 
für 13,xx €


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Mai 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Spiel 10 Minuten San Andreas und du wirst wissen, dass GTA IV keinesfalls die Spitze der Serie ist. Im Vergleich mit San Andreas würde ich GTA IV, zumindest was den Inhalt betrifft, schon fast als Müll bezeichnen. Lediglich das Interface, die Steuerng und die KI sind wirklich gelungen.



Meinst du?
Fast alles, was ich ueber GTA IV gehoert habe, hoerte sich gut an - keine Ahnung, weiss ich jetzt nicht, da ich das Spiel noch nie gespielt habe. Alle meine Statements zu diesem Thema beruhen auf Aussagen anderer.



boss3D schrieb:


> Und zu WaW muss ich wohl auch nicht viele Worte verlieren. Einfach CoD4 zocken und du weißt, dass auch die CoD Serie schon weitaus innovativere und generell bessere Kinder hervorgebracht hat.



Habe ich gehoert, weiss ich - allerdings ist es immer noch ein CoD-Teil, und dazu ein nicht allzu schlechter, von daher: gekauft.



boss3D schrieb:


> Wie gut man etwas findet, hängt doch immer davon ab, zu was man den Vergleich hat _(bzw. ob man überhaupt einen hat)_.



Richtig.
Leider habe ich diese Vergleiche nicht, und von daher muss ich mich eben darauf verlassen, was Spiele-Zeitschriften und andere Gamer sagen - und alle Spiele, die ich gekauft habe, sind zumindest halbwegs gut.

Gruss


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Meinst du?
> Fast alles, was ich ueber GTA IV gehoert habe, hoerte sich gut an - keine Ahnung, weiss ich jetzt nicht, da ich das Spiel noch nie gespielt habe. Alle meine Statements zu diesem Thema beruhen auf Aussagen anderer.
> 
> 
> ...



GTA IV hat die Serie stark verändert. GTA 1 bis SanAndreas waren alle Arcade lastig, währen GTA IV schon fast auf Realismus setzt. Aber beides Top Spiele


----------



## k-b (17. Mai 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Spiel 10 Minuten San Andreas und du wirst wissen, dass GTA IV keinesfalls die Spitze der Serie ist. Im Vergleich mit San Andreas würde ich GTA IV, zumindest was den Inhalt betrifft, schon fast als Müll bezeichnen. Lediglich das Interface, die Steuerng und die KI sind wirklich gelungen.


San Andreas war das einzige GTA das ich abgebrochen habe wegen fehlender Motivation. Und ich habe sonst jeden Teil und jedes Addon gespielt. 
Vice City war der Höhepunkt imho. Unkompliziertes Spiel, super Steuerung und nette Geschichte.


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2009)

Habe mir gerade wieder einmal eine HD4870 geholt,diesmal von MSI aber auch diese wird meinen Anforderungen nicht gerecht.


----------



## boss3D (17. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> San Andreas war das einzige GTA das ich abgebrochen habe wegen fehlender Motivation.


San Andreas leistet sich storymäßig nur einen Durchhänger und zwar, wenn man in die zweite Stadt kommt. Wenn man die motivationsmäßig "durchsteht" geht es wieder steil bergauf. GTA IV erreicht meiner Meinung nach gar nie das Niveau der besten San Andreas Momente.  


orca26 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade wieder einmal eine HD4870 geholt,diesmal von MSI aber auch diese wird meinen Anforderungen nicht gerecht.


Jetzt musst du aber schon verraten, was du erwartest ... 
Crysis in 2560 x 1600 mit 8x MSAA und 16x AF absolut flüssig?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Menthe (17. Mai 2009)

Gestern zwar schon aber ist ja egal 
Ein HAMMA Geiles Album 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (17. Mai 2009)

Das Green Day Album habe ich mir auch gekauft. ....genial. Eine Spur besser ist aber noch das neue No use for a Name ...knaller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> San Andreas leistet sich storymäßig nur einen Durchhänger und zwar, wenn man in die zweite Stadt kommt. Wenn man die motivationsmäßig "durchsteht" geht es wieder steil bergauf. GTA IV erreicht meiner Meinung nach gar nie das Niveau der besten San Andreas Momente.
> 
> Jetzt musst du aber schon verraten, was du erwartest ...
> Crysis in 2560 x 1600 mit 8x MSAA und 16x AF absolut flüssig?
> ...



by the way... ich installier mal GTA IV habe mir das nicht umsonst vorbestellt und paar monate jeden tag drauf gewartet xD


----------



## k-b (17. Mai 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das Green Day Album habe ich mir auch gekauft. ....genial. Eine Spur besser ist aber noch das neue No use for a Name ...knaller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jop!! Allerdings, das ist hammer! Aber scfhon etwas älter


----------



## Klutten (17. Mai 2009)

Dass ich es erst jetzt gesehen habe liegt daran, dass CD-Käufe bei mir nur dann stattfinden, wenn Ostern und Weihnachten auf einen Tag fallen. 

Scheinbar war letzte Woche so ein Tag


----------



## k-b (17. Mai 2009)

Das Intro hat Greenday ja mal brutal geklaut von Nufan


----------



## SlimShady99 (18. Mai 2009)

Eminem - Relapse, bin grad dabei es zu hören, die ersten Tracks hören sich schon echt genial an, auch wenn es am Anfang nen bisl gewöhnungsbedürftig war...


----------



## Gott des Stahls (18. Mai 2009)

Gta 4


----------



## k-b (19. Mai 2009)

http://www.ikea.com/ms/de_DE/img/icons/new_small.gif  http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/0091430_PE227101_S2.JPG     LACK     Couchtisch     16,90 weiß          
http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/70133394http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/0084996_PE212195_S2.JPG     TRIVSAM     Kaffeetasse und Untertasse     2,99 2x          

 http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/45249_PE140973_S2.jpg     IKEA 365+     Dose mit Deckel     2,69 2x



 http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/0083778_PE210027_S2.JPG     BERBY     Ablagetisch     6,00


 http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/75728_PE190895_S2.jpg     BORRIS     Fußmatte     0,59 

 http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/09296_PE085774_S2.jpg     TROJKA     Küchenschere     2,00
 http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/22483_PE107359_S2.jpg     MIXTUR     Ofenform     3,00          



 http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/0095734_PE234570_S2.JPG     FLÄCKIG     Durchschlag     1,99
 http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/36759_PE128033_S2.jpg      VIREN     WC-Bürste/Halter     0,80
 http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/47849_PE144298_S2.jpg             KULLEN             Kommode mit 2 Schubladen  weiß
 http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/0087208_PE216338_S2.JPG             HALSTED             Fußmatte              





Dann noch 2 Bücherständer und Filzgleiter - Sachen die nicht vorher auf meiner abzuarbeitenden Liste standen


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

Weißte Nike Shuhe mit grünem Nike Zeichen und Sohle 
S.Oliver Hose inkl. Gürtel
S.Oliver Hemd

EDIT: noch ein kleines Bild-Update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Mai 2009)

- PCGH Extended 06/2009 
- Crysis Warhead 

mfg


----------



## lemon (19. Mai 2009)

Sooo mein MSI Eclipse SLI ist auch endlich gekommen und das Board ist der OBERHAMMER !
Leider war ein Push-Pin der NB-Kühlung kaputt--> Habe aber schon Ersatz dafür.
Aber der Rest ist der Hammer
Ich hoffe es verträgt sich mit meinem OCZ DDR3 1600 Speicher.
Hier ein Paar Bilder:

lg 

lemon


----------



## lemon (19. Mai 2009)

Ohhhhh sorry für die großen Bilder ichhab leider die falschen Bilder genommen , sorry.


----------



## boss3D (19. Mai 2009)

Endlich habe ich mir das Teil geholt ...   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## lemon (19. Mai 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich mir das Teil geholt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey hast du dir ne Elite geholt oder das ältere Referenz-Modell ?
Und mich würde interresieren wie viel du dafür gelasse hast.
lg


----------



## boss3D (19. Mai 2009)

Du weißt schon, dass die Elite nicht weiß ist?! Ich habe mir die Pro Version als Bundle mit Burnout Paradise und noch einem Game für 239.90 € geholt. Ein sehr faires Angebot ...   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## lemon (19. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Weißte Nike Shuhe mit grünem Nike Zeichen und Sohle
> S.Oliver Hose inkl. Gürtel
> S.Oliver Hemd
> 
> ...



Die Schuhe sind geil.Speziell fürs biken sind die kuhl.
Nachteil :

weiße Schuhe und Walderde ist wie ein PhenomII auf Sockel 1366


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

lemon3007 schrieb:


> Die Schuhe sind geil.Speziell fürs biken sind die kuhl.
> Nachteil :
> 
> weiße Schuhe und Walderde ist wie ein PhenomII auf Sockel 1366



Gabs auch in schwarz. Allerdings waren die Teurer und ich hatte in letzter Zeit nur schwarze Shuhe. Also eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Mai 2009)

is zwar schon am donnerstag gekauft worden aber:

Sapphire HD4870 512 Silent Effeciency Edt. (für den lan rechner)


----------



## der_yappi (20. Mai 2009)

Meinen Gutschein von Ostern eingelöst:



Queen - QUEEN II
Queen - The Game
Queen - A Night At The Opera
Madagascar 2 DVD


----------



## boss3D (20. Mai 2009)

Nicht gerade, aber heute bei MediaMarkt: HDMI-HDMI Kabel, um meine neue Xbox 360 an den Asus VK222H anschließen zu können.

Hat mittlerweile auch super funktioniert ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2009)

Ich war ein bisschen bei CDWOW shoppen.
1x DVD *AC/DC: No Bull *
1x DVD *Max Payne*
1x CD *FRANKENREITER, DONAVON - PASS IT AROUND*
1c CD *SLASH'S SNAKEPIT - AIN'T LIFE GRAND*


----------



## Janny (20. Mai 2009)

- NIKE Shox Rivalry !


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Mai 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich mir das Teil geholt ...


Ah, PC für Arme.  
Vom Preis her ist sie schon sehr attraktiv, aber ich bräuchte WLan und würde BluRay haben wollen (nachdem Mediamarkt und Amazon ja dauernd angebote für die blauen Scheiben raushauen), insofern wäre ich der Blähstation-Kandidat, wenn nur nicht der aufgeblähte Preis wäre.

Aber zum Thema: Da mir mein Nökia-Mobile schon 3mal im Studio vom Crosstrainer geflogen ist in letzter Zeit, und ich Angst um das Display habe, gabs heute einen 8GB Sansa Clip in Silber, und von Hama dazu noch so eine Siliconhülle, nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Laut einigen Reviews hat der Knirps wirklich guten Sound, und 50 Eier für 8GB Speicher, da kann man nicht meckern. 

Hoffe die Post bringt ihn bis zum WE, vielleicht lasse ich mich zu einem kleinen Review hinreißen, mal sehen...


----------



## juergen28 (22. Mai 2009)

Weil ich meinen Laptop ab und zu mal an meine Stereo-Anlage anschliesse habe ich mir eine Asus Xonar U1 USB Soundkarte gekauft.


----------



## lemon (22. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir einen Zalman QNPS 9900 LED gekauft und das kleine Unboxing-Review gibts *hier*.


lg lemon


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2009)

Fallout 3 inkl. Ausweiskontrolle und böser Blicke  .


----------



## roadgecko (22. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Fallout 3 inkl. Ausweiskontrolle und böser Blicke  .



lol

Hab mir gestern nen Teamspeak Server gemietet


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Fallout 3 inkl. Ausweiskontrolle und böser Blicke  .


Warum die bösen Blicke? Ist doch ein gutes Spiel. 
Bei Barbies Ponyhof könnte ich die Blicke ja verstehen, wer das kauft und kein kleines Mädchen ist, der ist echt krank! 

Mein Sansa Mp3 Dudler kommt wohl erst morgen, Feiertag sei Dank. Den hatte ich völlig vergessen.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

Zwei davon.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9600 Gt  G94 512mb


----------



## joraku (22. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Zwei davon.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Du hast eine  Verschleiß... 

Willst du wissen, was die im SLI-Betrieb reioßen? 

Gekauft?
Mmh.. eine Flasche Wein.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

^^Genau das ist der Grund........ich glaube nur das was ich selber teste


----------



## johnnyGT (22. Mai 2009)

TRue was haste bezahlt?


----------



## Pommes (22. Mai 2009)

Ne Pommes


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Mai 2009)

Eine einzige?


----------



## Pommes (22. Mai 2009)

Aber na klar, wir wollen ja nicht geizig sein


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> TRue was haste bezahlt?


 
Ich glaube die sollen 119€ kosten........sind sie aber nicht wert


----------



## Tecqu (22. Mai 2009)

1x Tacens Ventus Pro Ice 12cm und 1x Tacens Ventus Ice 12cm


----------



## Lassreden (22. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich glaube die sollen 119€ kosten........sind sie aber nicht wert




soviel hab ich für meine 8800GTX bezahlt


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich glaube die sollen 119€ kosten........sind sie aber nicht wert


also zusammen?


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2009)

haha....einzeln


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Mai 2009)

wrm haste die denn dann gekauft wenn sie so teuer sind?


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2009)

^^Weil ich sie innerhalb 48 Stunden weiterverkauf und ich die Zeit nutze sie zu testen(habe schon einen Käufer)


----------



## Gott des Stahls (23. Mai 2009)

Creative X-FI Xtreme Music UAA
Endlich mal geiler Sound
Um mein mit dem PCGH Abo als Prämie genommenes Medusa NX 5.1 zu befeuern
Ich bräuchte allerdings mal ein echt geiles Case,eine Rokkat Kone,eine geile Tasta....mal sehen was noch so kommt^^
Bei meinem Kauf Pensum dreht meine Mudda langsam durch*LOL*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Mai 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte allerdings mal ein echt geiles Case


Ich habe eins: Thermaltake Armor. Das ist echt geil. Ich kann es jedem empfehlen. OK, man kann nicht so gut einen WaKü-Radi einbauen, aber da nimmt man sowieso einen TFC Xchanger 480 und stellt ihn extern hin.



> eine Rokkat Kone


Mach das. Die Kone ist total geil!


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Mai 2009)

Das hier

Bestellte Artikel:
------------------------------------------------------
1 x Zalman ZM-MFC1 Lüfter-Controller (LULS-008) = 21.9 EUR *
2 x Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm (LUXT-008) = 15.8 EUR *
1 x Antec Three Hundred (GEAN-012) = 54.9 EUR *
1 x Xigmatek XLF-F1453 LED Lüfter - 140mm (LUXT-010) = 12.9 EUR *


Zwischensumme:  105,50 EUR *
DHL (Versand nach DE: 9.48 kg):  5,99 EUR *
inkl. MwSt. 19%:  17,80 EUR *
Summe:  111,49 EUR *
+

Ihre Lieferung enthält folgende Positionen:

1 x JBXXP7 XFX 896 D3 X GTX260  XT R 
1 x YSOC1Z GAM Mirrors Edge Download Coupon 
Der Gesamtwert beträgt 166,85 Euro.


so das muß auch jetzt 1 jahr reichen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Mai 2009)

ich mir ein Thermaltake Gehäuse geholt (Elements S mit dem Seitenlüfter)
ich habs bei ebay bei einer auktion ersteigert
natürlich NEUWARE!!!
und ordentlich gespart habe ich auch NP:140€ EBAY:76€inkl. Versand!!!

so viel glück muss man haben


----------



## CentaX (23. Mai 2009)

Team Fortress 2 für 9,99€... ich kanns bloß nicht zocken, weil die Steam Server überlastet sind und ichs so nicht starten kann


----------



## sportline105 (23. Mai 2009)

1x Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB, 79,90€
1x Xilence Hard Disc Cooler mit LCD-Display für 9,99€ im ausverkauf
2x Xilence Heatpipe DDR-Ram-Kühler für je 2,99€ im ausverkauf
1x MSI TV@Anywhere Satellite, 29,99€ (macht mir etwas probleme  kein ProSieben mehr zu empfangen und der pegel ist im vergleich zu meiner alten hauppauge auch niedriger  jemand nen tip?)


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Mai 2009)

1x 4,4er Sleeve von MDPC in rot mit Schrumpfschlauch


----------



## [Jig$aW] (23. Mai 2009)

Das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich gerade gekauft


----------



## der_yappi (23. Mai 2009)

Einen Kamera-Rucksack von Tamrac "Speedpack 85 Dual Access":
Tamrac Speed Pack 85 rost Dual Access BP: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Jetzt kann ich beruhigt meine Ausrüstung in den Urlaub mitnehmen ohne Angst, dass irgendwelche Idioten am Flughafen mit dem Gepäck mist bauen.


----------



## lemon (23. Mai 2009)

2x Krombacher Pils
1x Krombacher Weizen
1x Glorietta Zitrone (zum mixen)


----------



## CentaX (23. Mai 2009)

Einen neuen Multimedia- Player, nen Cowon D2 mit 8gb 
Ich dachte schon, der wäre schon vom Markt verschwunden, aber EIN Händler hatte ihn noch und das zum Schnäppchenpreis von 100€... Das Nachfolgemodell (D2+) will ich nicht, sieht billiger aus, hat kein Netzteil dabei und Hardwaremäßig gibts keine Unterschiede, sogar die Firmware kann man auch auf den D2 flashen. YAY! 
5 Monate hatte ich den Creative Zen X-Fi und dann war gut...


----------



## Lassreden (23. Mai 2009)

[Jig$aW] schrieb:


> Das http://saved.im/mte3otizcjfx/mettbrot.htmlhttp://saved.im/mte3otizcjfx_vs/mettbrot.jpg hab ich gerade gekauft




hast du das bei Rafi bei denn Simpsons bestellt?


----------



## GoZoU (26. Mai 2009)

Zwei Butterfly Tenergy 64 in 2,1 mm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## maaaaatze (26. Mai 2009)

un was is das?!^^

btw: 6 wecken un ne wurst für die Busfahrt...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2009)

Eine 7900 GX2 und eine 7950 GX2


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2009)

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich von der 7950 GX2 geträumt. Aber leider kann man die nicht falten lassen.


----------



## johnnyGT (26. Mai 2009)

wrm das?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. Mai 2009)

Ne neue *Logitech Deluxe 250*... 

Ist zwar die selbe wie vorher und die alte funzt auch noch, aber die Tasten sind (noch) nicht so abgegriffen und der Tastenanschlag ist wieder schön weich und nicht so laut...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2009)

Kein CUDA.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Mai 2009)

ca 5 Horrorfilme DVDs/Blu-rays 

sorry keine Bilder, da nicht erlaubt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Kein CUDA.


Genau. Ab DirectX 10 haben Grafikkarten eine Unified-Shader-Architektur, mit der sie gut für allgemeine Berechnungen eingesetzt werden können. So macht CUDA sinn. Auf Grafikkarten ohne Unified Shader CUDA zu ermöglichen, würde nicht viel Sinn ergeben, also lässt nVidia es.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2009)

3 alte Rechner....und ich habe keine Ahnung was da drin ist 

Für insgesamt 60 L Bier


----------



## CentaX (27. Mai 2009)

Umgetauscht:
Chucks die zweiten.
Die ersten: 09.05.2009 - 27.05.2009 ... RIP 
Pics (neu + alt ) siehe Anhang... vorher warens auch Größe 43 / 9,5 ... jetzt hab ich 42 / 8,5  9,0 wär richtig, aber das gibts in Deu ja nicht... Naja, jetz flappt der rechte nicht mehr


----------



## boss3D (27. Mai 2009)

GTA 4 für die Xbox 360 ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2009)

Ein Fünferpack S-Flex.


----------



## johnnyGT (27. Mai 2009)

hassu gut gemacht Boss Ballad of Gay Tony: Neues GTA-Addon angekündigt - News - CHIP Online


----------



## boss3D (27. Mai 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> hassu gut gemacht Boss Ballad of Gay Tony: Neues GTA-Addon angekündigt - News - CHIP Online


Das habe ich schon gesehen. Hoffentlich liefert die Post das Paket schon morgen ... 
Meine Kumpels haben mir schon mehrfach erzählt, dass GTA 4 auf der Xbox 360 grafisch noch besser aussehen soll, als auf dem PC. Davon wollte ich mich unbedingt mal überzeugen, aber auch die Download-Contents machen den Preis_ (ebenfalls nur 50 € bei online-Händlern, wie bei der PC Version)_ sehr attraktiv.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Mai 2009)

Ihr wollt nicht wissen was ich gekauft hab!

Thermaltake Elements S Gehäuse Version mit dem Radi an der Seite!
NP bei Caseking: 140€
Ebay: 76 inkl. Versand!
und das beste ist die ware ist neu also nicht gebrauchtes oder so!
habs bei einer auktion ersteigert!
hier ist der link zur caseking seit


----------



## der_yappi (27. Mai 2009)

Die ganz neue PCGHX und nen Magnum Dark Chocolate


----------



## Uziflator (28. Mai 2009)

Eine ASUS Xonar D2 für 123 Euro, als austausch für meine X-FI Gamer die in letzter Zeit nur noch Probleme macht.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2009)

Ich habe meinen neuen Rechner bestellt (bzw. die Einzelteile).

Intel Core i7 920
Asus P6T WS Professional
EVGA GTX 285 SuperClocked 2048MB
Corsair 6GB 1600 Tri Kit
Creative X-FI Titanium
Samsung 640GB und 1TB HDD
Enermax Revolution 85+
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
Samsung DVD Brenner
Scythe Slip Stream 800rpm (3x)

Alles wird in einem Cooler Master CM 690 verbaut werden.




Uziflator schrieb:


> Eine ASUS Xonar D2 für 123 Euro, als austausch für meine X-FI Gamer die in letzter Zeit nur noch Probleme macht.


 
Ich hatte einige Zeit eine Gamer gehabt und keine Probelme, was ist mit deiner?

@Uziflator:
Das mit dem Häschen verstehe ich nicht, ist das ein Gag?


----------



## cami (28. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir eine Gainward 250 GTX zum Benchen gekauft.
Dazu noch einen Intel E5200 und ein Asus Maximus II Formula zum Austausch meines alten, defekten Mainboard bekommen 

Alles bestens, bis auf mein Netzteil, welches den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Jetzt habe ich die Sachen zu Hause und kann nichts machen...


----------



## Uziflator (28. Mai 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte einige Zeit eine Gamer gehabt und keine Probelme, was ist mit deiner?
> :


Des öfteren hab ich gar kein Sound mehr im Game oder im Browser mit Youtube usw. sowas nervt extrem und das Micro erzeugt ein rauschen(kein leises rauschen).



Threshold schrieb:


> @Uziflator:
> Das mit dem Häschen verstehe ich nicht, ist das ein Gag?



Weil unser Mod * "k-b"* hatte mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diesen Avatar und deshalb "Alle die wollen das k-b als Avatar wieder den Hasen nehmen soll sind willkommen."


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Des öfteren hab ich gar kein Sound mehr im Game oder im Browser mit Youtube usw. sowas nervt extrem und das Micro erzeugt ein rauschen(kein leises rauschen).


 
Das ist natürlich Pech, die ist wohl kaputt, tut mir Leid für dich.



Uziflator schrieb:


> Weil unser Mod *"k-b"* hatte mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Ach so, jetzt ist alles klar, das Kaninchen sieht aber auch besser aus als das Teil, was er jetzt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Hab gerade Sapphire FirePSU 625W(=Enermax Modu82+) gezackt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Mai 2009)

Die neue PCGHx. Wirkt sehr erwachsen dank DIN-A4 und neuem Layout. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

Diesen Rechner für zwei Kisten Bier (heute bekommen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Mai 2009)

Und Graka?


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

^^Keine drin...aber kein prob,habe genug hier


----------



## Ahab (28. Mai 2009)

ne buddel rum. heute wird dit mündliche abi und damit die letzte prüfung begossen


----------



## Shady (28. Mai 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> ne buddel rum. heute wird dit mündliche abi und damit die letzte prüfung begossen



Gratz. Hoffe aber es gibt mehr als nur 'ne Flasche Rum...

@Topic: Kerzen mit Orangen-Duft... Mmh...


----------



## CrazyBanana (28. Mai 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> ne buddel rum. heute wird dit mündliche abi und damit die letzte prüfung begossen



Wirklich nur eine

@Topic
Sennheiser CX200


----------



## roadgecko (28. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Keine drin...aber kein prob,habe genug hier



LOL Intel Celeron und du installiert Vista ? Gewagt


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

@roadgecko
War schon drauf....und gerade updatet der 72 updates das dauert

Topic:Eine Flasche Metaxa ....um die Zeit zu überbrücken


----------



## joraku (28. Mai 2009)

Und wie ist die Performance^^ 

@ topic: nichts


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

^^Kommt noch auf....updatet ja noch


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Mai 2009)

Updaten zieht 100% CPU, oder?!


----------



## Tecqu (28. Mai 2009)

1 x Kalbelsleeves


----------



## Gott des Stahls (28. Mai 2009)

Celeron D... Hm,da könntest du bestimmt nen E6600 reinknallen^^
Aber ob sich das bei dem Board lohnt...


----------



## terorkrümel (28. Mai 2009)

Hab mir heute ne NVidia GeForce 9800GTX OC Version von EVGA für 90€ gekauft


----------



## roadgecko (28. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @roadgecko
> War schon drauf....und gerade updatet der 72 updates das dauert
> 
> Topic:Eine Flasche Metaxa ....um die Zeit zu überbrücken



Nenns du das viel ? xD ich hatte ma ein WinXP ganz ohne Updates. Insgesamt gabs da über 200 Updates


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

^^Soviel hatte ich noch nie am Stück....und dann mit dem Tempo

Topic:Noch eine Flasche Coke


----------



## Lassreden (28. Mai 2009)

NE Billig COKE und FANTA aus Holand


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2009)

Noch eine Dose Jacky Cola zum einschlafen 

OffTopic:
Jetzt mal mit Graka 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab gerade Sapphire FirePSU 625W(=Enermax Modu82+) gezackt.


Und schon ist es da.
So schnell war die Post ja noch nie.


----------



## Gixxer84 (29. Mai 2009)

letze errungenschaften waren g15 refresh und razer diamondback 3g...verkaufe meinen kompletten pc,bei interesse PM


----------



## k-b (29. Mai 2009)

Angebote bitte ausschließlich über Marktplatz abwickeln


----------



## speedymike (29. Mai 2009)

@ olstyle

ich auch  wird bei mir aber mit der lieferung länger dauern, da ich aus dem fussballerisch überlegenem österreich komme!


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Mai 2009)

Habe gestern einen D-Link 547 bestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Angebote bitte ausschließlich über Marktplatz abwickeln


 
Wieso wurden die Regeln eigentlich geändert?
Jetzt kann ich nicht mehr im Marktplatz posten, obwohl ich schon lange dabei bin.


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2009)

Du kannst auch weiterhin am Marktplatz posten, denn die Regeländerung ist nicht rückwirkend gültig, sondern sollte nur bei Usern zählen, die sich grob nach dem ~01.05.09 im Forum angemeldet haben.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du kannst auch weiterhin am Marktplatz posten, denn die Regeländerung ist nicht rückwirkend gültig, sondern sollte nur bei Usern zählen, die sich grob nach dem ~01.05.09 im Forum angemeldet haben.


 
Achso, ich dachte jetzt, dass das allgemein gilt mit den 100 Posts.
Danke für die Aufkärung.


----------



## Schluwel (29. Mai 2009)

die pcghx  gleich mal lesen und cd reinhauen


----------



## computertod (29. Mai 2009)

gebrauchtes EVGA 780i SLI Mobo von Conrad´s Trödelecke für 40€, startet leider (noch) nicht


----------



## STSLeon (30. Mai 2009)

Eine Brennenstuhl Steckdosenleiste mit 12 Anschlüssen. Je 6 kann man getrennt an und ausschalten. War mir wichtig nachdem die billige gestern abend einen unangenehmen Geruch von sich gegeben hat.Dazu einen LG-brenner für meine Mutter, der grade im MediaMarkt für 29€ im Angebot war.


----------



## terorkrümel (30. Mai 2009)

1x Revoltec Dark RED LED 80mm 
2x Revoltec Drak RED LED 92mm
1x Arctic Colling Acellero S1 Rev.2
1x Cooler Master RV-UCH-NNU1-GP CoolViva Z1
1x Scythe Kaze Q 3,5 Zoll Fancontroller - black
kostet mit versand per nachnahme ca 70€

heute be caseking bestellt


----------



## madace (30. Mai 2009)

*EIN *Schlafzimmer für 5.000.- EUR


----------



## Lassreden (31. Mai 2009)

madace schrieb:


> *EIN *Schlafzimmer für 5.000.- EUR




würde es dir etwas ausmachen wenn ich auch ein Bild verlangen würde?


----------



## madace (31. Mai 2009)

Jap. 
Außerdem kommt es erst in 8 Wochen.


----------



## roadgecko (31. Mai 2009)

madace schrieb:


> Jap.
> Außerdem kommt es erst in 8 Wochen.



dann bitte ich um ein bild. da ich es aber dann längst vergessen habe bitte per pn danke


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Mai 2009)

Ne Verlängerung für meinen ATX und EPS Stecker
Ein paar Schalter und
etwas Licht für meinen PC


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

Hmm...das was ich am liebsten kaufe ...........Grakas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir noch schnell ein Sixpack von der Tanke geholt.


----------



## joraku (31. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm...das was ich am liebsten kaufe ...........Grakas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Kohle möchte ich haben... al Schüler...


----------



## der_yappi (31. Mai 2009)

Bei Amazon mal wieder die Kreditkarte gezückt:



Ratatouilli DVD
Verflucht, Verdammt und Halleluja (Terence Hill) DVD
Der Doktor und das liebe Vieh 6te Staffel (für meine Mum mitbestellt)
Bouncer / Diffusor für meinen Nikon SB-600 Blitz
2 x Sandisk Extreme III SDHC Karten á 4GB
Der Graf von Monte Christo als Taschenbuch


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Mai 2009)

Ich war auch grade bei Amazon shoppen und hab mir:


Nen neuen Klinkenadapter von 6,3 auf 3,5mm - da mein alter verschwunden ist.
Ein 10 Meter langes Klinke auf Cinch Kabel.
Ein anständiges Kabel für meinen Subwoofer.
Und da man bei Amazon alles bekommt, wird von denen auch mein Dremel geliefert


----------



## Lassreden (31. Mai 2009)

http://www.pctweaker.de/product_info.php?refID=geizhalsat&info=p8282_120mm-Aerocool-Fan-Turbine-1000---silver--blue-LED-.html


----------



## Falk (1. Juni 2009)

Bin jetzt im DSLR-Zeitalter angekommen und habe mich endlich von meiner Powershot A510 verabschiedet (die selbst bei stralendem Sonnenschein zum Rauschen neigt), gerade bei Amazon die Bestellung im Anhang rausgedrückt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosed (1. Juni 2009)

Samsung P560 Pro P7450 Paris (Notebook)
Samsung HD103UJ 1 TB Festplatte
Rush Headset
Deuter Giga (Notebookrucksack)


Das gibt ein Loch im Konto ^^.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Juni 2009)

@Falk

Mit der 450D hast Du definitiv nichts falsch gemacht 

Ich habe mir gestern *Demigod* und *Dead Space* bei _gameware.at_ bestellt


----------



## svbo (2. Juni 2009)

@ Falk wie haste das Bild gemacht? desktopshoot?


----------



## Fransen (2. Juni 2009)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema DSLR sind:

Das Tamron AF18-200 als "günstiges" immerdrauf Objektiv.

Perfekte Ergänzung zu meinen 70-300er von Canon.


----------



## Falk (2. Juni 2009)

svbo schrieb:


> @ Falk wie haste das Bild gemacht? desktopshoot?



Die magische Tastenkombination "Alt Gr + Druck" + eine Bildbearbeitung deiner Wahl zum ausschneiden. 

Zum Thema: eine Crumpler Pretty Boy 4000 in Weiß/Orange als Kameratasche musste auch noch sein.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Juni 2009)

Gekauf habe ich das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8ma deßhalb 8bilder 

Man ich bin süchtig nach den Dingern ^^

EDIT: Ich habe aber Vanilie anstatt Banane genommen.


----------



## Fransen (2. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich habe aber Vanilie anstatt Banane genommen.



Ich hätt' Banane genommen.
Vanille schmeckt so komisch.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Juni 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich hätt' Banane genommen.
> Vanille schmeckt so komisch.



Die Jugend von heute - Kein Geschmack.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Gekauf habe ich das:
> 
> 8ma deßhalb 8bilder
> 
> ...


 
Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass die Dinger jetzt nur noch 400ml statt 500ml drinne haben, aber trotzdem das gleiche kosten?


----------



## Uziflator (2. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Die Jugend von heute - Kein Geschmack.



Dem nach, du also auch nicht!


----------



## Lassreden (2. Juni 2009)

Es ist ja nur Pulver und Aromastoffe nix echtes.

Bis auf die homogenisierte Milch.


@Nucleus so besser???


----------



## Nucleus (2. Juni 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> Bis auf die Hormonisierte Milch



Was für Milch?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. Juni 2009)

Jo, was für Milch... Nix hier mit dem Zeug für Bodybuilder verwechseln...


----------



## Nucleus (2. Juni 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> Bis auf die Hormon Milch.
> 
> 
> @Nucleus so besser???



Weiß ich nicht... ich kenne pasteurisierte Milch, auch homogenisierte Milch ist mir nicht unbekannt... aber Hormon-Milch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht... ich kenne pasteurisierte Milch, auch homogenisierte Milch ist mir nicht unbekannt... aber Hormon-Milch?


 
Dann doch lieber genmanipulierte Sojamilch.


----------



## mr_sleeve (2. Juni 2009)

ne Bifi Roll an der Tankstelle bei nem Kumpel.. echt nützlich gegenüber der Tanke zu wohnen *neidisch werd*


----------



## Pommes (3. Juni 2009)

6x Milka Großtafel (2x,2x,1x)
3x Milka Kleinkrams 
Ach ja und ne PCGH, was sich beim Kauf angeboten hat


----------



## der_yappi (3. Juni 2009)

Die PCGH
Wertmünzen um mein Auto zu waschen (blöder Vogel, hat direkt auf die Scheibe geka.... )
und dann noch The Dark Knight


----------



## CentaX (3. Juni 2009)

Eine schwarz-rot-weiße Fahne... für 9,27€. Nein, sie ist nicht gestreift 
Three Days Grace - Get out Alive - Fahne
Hfftl macht sich das gut neben dem Papa Roach Poster... irgendwie krieg ich die Wand schon voll


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juni 2009)

Etwas von der Firma Danfoss


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Juni 2009)

Heut Nachmittag die PCGH 07/2009


----------



## Janny (4. Juni 2009)

-Bockwurst mit Brötchen
-Geflügelwurst
-Multivitaminsaft 
- Whey Creatin
-Whey Protein


----------



## riedochs (4. Juni 2009)

Dell UltraSharp 2408WFP


----------



## rabit (4. Juni 2009)

Hi hab mir das Spiel Shadowrun und einen Bluetooth Headset und eine Microsoft wireless 5000 Keybord gekauft.


----------



## Genim2008 (4. Juni 2009)

Habe mir endlich ne WaKü bestellt ^^ kommt auch heute an


----------



## Lassreden (4. Juni 2009)

Genim2008 schrieb:


> Habe mir endlich ne WaKü bestellt ^^ kommt auch heute an




hast du einen Link dazu`?


----------



## Menthe (4. Juni 2009)

Eine Sapphire HD4870 mit 1GB. Juhuu endlich^^


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Juni 2009)

viel zu viel 

Heute per NN bezahlt:

- Leadtek Winfast GTX260 Extreme+ (für 138€ ebay sei dank ^^)

Heute per Vorkasse bestellt und bezahlt:

- LG DVD Brenner (für meinen Schwiegervater)
- Logitech Tastatur mit Notebooktasten
- Arctic Cooling Arctic Fusion 550R Netzteil


Also heute schon gute 240€ ausgegeben ^^


----------



## Genim2008 (4. Juni 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> hast du einen Link dazu`?




Ja, ich werde wohl ein Langzeittagebuch dazu verfassen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/56447-langzeittagebuch-genim-taucht-unter.html


----------



## Shady (4. Juni 2009)

Eine Flasche Jim Beam (White Label) und eine Flasche Bacardi...


----------



## joraku (4. Juni 2009)

Crysis 

Ich dachte, wenn jetzt schon Crysis 2 angekündigt wurde...  und ich kann es sogar mit Alles auf Mittel (außer Physik und Sound auf Hoch) spielen, mit kleinen Rucklern, die ich aber in Kauf nehme. Die Performance, im Gegensatz zur Demo ist drastisch gestiegen. Bin mal gespannt, wie weit ich die Grafik runterdrehen darf wenn ich in ein Eislevel komme.


----------



## svbo (4. Juni 2009)

- Scyhte Quiet Drive
- Kaza Master Ace 5,25 Scythe KM02 schwarz
- 2 NB-Multiframe S-Series MF12-S2 - 120mm


----------



## SolidBadBoy (4. Juni 2009)

ich hab nichts gekauft aber ich hab so durch geld gespart 

mein modelauto ist aus der reparatur zurück besser gesagt mein Motor des SavageX 4.6^^

schauts euch unter youtube an wenn ihr wollt!

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. Juni 2009)

15l Nestea Ice Tea


----------



## freakywilli3 (4. Juni 2009)

hab paar sachen für meine wakü paar sachen bestellt und zwar von ek nen kühler für meine 2te 3870 und für mein gigabyte board die kühler von watercool und zwar die NSB 1b und NSB 9 und die SW 3B dazu gabs dann noch 1 x Knickschutz Smartcoils 10/8mm (ca. 3/8") UV Blau und 1 x Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 2 Slot 

Werde wenn die sachen da sind evtl auch ein Tagebuch vom Umbau machen wenn ich dazu komme


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

Ich war noch schnell bei der Tanke und habe mir ein Eis geholt.
*blas*  (das andere Wort wird ja immer weggedingst)


----------



## _Snaker_ (4. Juni 2009)

- Razer Mamba ;D


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (5. Juni 2009)

hab mir gestern nen Antec Twelve Hundred gekauft!

nen hammer case was perfekt ist um gemodded zu werden!

gruss,ben


----------



## MaN!aC (5. Juni 2009)

- Xbox 360 Pro
- 2nd Controller
- Resident Evil 5
- Halo 3


----------



## Overlocked (5. Juni 2009)

WD Elements 1 TB


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Juni 2009)

ANNO 1404 - Limitierte Fan-Box 5€ beim Media Markt


----------



## Lee (6. Juni 2009)

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2009)

Heute morgen mal was sinnfreies....

9800 GT mit 1G  *DDR 2 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (6. Juni 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Final Fantasy VII



Da hat jemand geschmack!

Nich das neuste FF aber immer noch das Beste(Meine Meinung)


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2009)

Ein Ticket für Anti-Flag.
Ein Ticket für Dropkick Murphys.
Eine Kupplung für mein Moped.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2009)

Ich hab eben nen Kenwood KA-5090 und den dazu passenden Tuner gekauft.


----------



## Kurtch (6. Juni 2009)

Heute frisch geholt eine Sapphire HD4870 1gb für nen 100€ 
dafür aber meine HD3870 abgegeben  

Gleich mal schauen. was so mehr geht.


----------



## zkSpawn (6. Juni 2009)

Mirrors Edge Pc Version


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Juni 2009)

Kurtch schrieb:


> Heute frisch geholt eine Sapphire HD4870 1gb für nen 100€
> dafür aber meine HD3870 abgegeben


Hat dir der Verkäufer die HD 4870 so billig verkauft, weil du bei ihm deine HD 3870 abgewrackt hast?


----------



## Lassreden (6. Juni 2009)

Dead rising für pc


----------



## Janny (7. Juni 2009)

Dönerteller mit Pommes und Coke


----------



## Otep (7. Juni 2009)

Buffalo LinkStation Live GigaBit @ 500 GB


----------



## computertod (7. Juni 2009)

ne Steaksemmel und ne Pizza


----------



## Lassreden (7. Juni 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Dönerteller mit Pommes und Coke




ich glaub ich habe dich bedient wenn es kein Schweinefleisch war 

Condenmt für Pc


----------



## Janny (7. Juni 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> ich glaub ich habe dich bedient wenn es kein Schweinefleisch war
> 
> Condenmt für Pc



Wenn ich das so lese, hab ich schon wieder Hunger dadrauf


----------



## Lassreden (7. Juni 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, hab ich schon wieder Hunger dadrauf




ja ne diesmal 2 mal Lahm fleich ohne Cacik und ohne Sogan sonst Komplet mit scharfer soße


----------



## Kamikatze84 (7. Juni 2009)

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen ... ^^

Asus Crosshair Formula II
2x2 GB Mushkin Extreme 1066er
GTX 260 Sonic 216 (Palit)

und n Sparmenü beim Mac mit Mc Chicken, Pommes und Ketchup dazu ...
Als Getränk hatte ich ne Coke - ohne Eis )


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Juni 2009)

Ich baue bald jemandem einen High-End-PC und dafür habe ich jetzt ein paar Sachen bestellt:



*Anzahl*
 | 
*Produkt*
 | 
*Preis*

 | 
*-- CSV Direct --*
 |
1 | Netzteil - Seasonic M12D-750  750W | 155,66 €
4 | Lüfter - Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25 | 28,80 €  
 | 
*-- Aquatuning --*
 |
1 | Watercool Silentstar DDC-Box | 27,99 €
1 | Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (Swiftech MCP350) Retail | 54,99 €
1 | MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Mosfet 2 POM | 33,90 €
1 | MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme Dual-Chip POM | 69,90 €
1 | Aquacomputer aquagraFX 285GTX (G200b) G1/4" | 84,89 €
1 | Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 Rev. 3.0 LT | 48,49 €
7 | 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel | 23,03 €
2 | 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel | 8,98 €
7 | 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - black nickel | 27,93 €*
1 | Arctic ArctiClean Reinigungskit | 4,49 €
1 | Kaltlicht Kathoden Quad UV - 30cm | 12,90 €
3 | Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 | 26,94 €
 | 
*-- A-C Shop --*
 |
1 | MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme / P6T Deluxe Mosfet Freezer 1 POM | 33,90 €
1 | TFC Xchanger - Quad Radiator 480 | 129,00 €
1 | EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption Reservoir 250 Rev.2 | 37,99 €
1 | Feser One Fluid - UV Black 1L | 11,90 €
 | 
*-- Caseking --*
 |
2 | Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste |  15,80 €
1 | EK Water Blocks EK-ANTI Cyclon | 2,20 €
1 | Watercool HEATKILLER Backplate 1366 |  5,90 €
2 | Feser Schlauch 13/10mm - UV clear, 2,5m |  17,80 €
 | 
*-- Hardwareversand --*
 |
1 | Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" schwarz | 34,53 €
1 | Scythe Thermal Elixier Wärmeleitpaste 3,5g | 6,85 €	 

Das Geld für die ganzen Sachen hat er mir gestern gegeben.
Ich kriege für den Zusammenbau ein gutes Honorar. Warum ich gleich 2 Spritzen Flüssigmetall bestellt habe, könnt ihr euch sicher denken.


----------



## k-b (8. Juni 2009)

Ne Karte fürs Summerbreeze


----------



## joraku (8. Juni 2009)

ein Eis mit 1x Pistazie + 1x Stratciatella (ist jetzt falsch geschrieben, glaube ich )


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> ein Eis mit 1x Pistazie + 1x Stratciatella (ist jetzt falsch geschrieben, glaube ich )


 
Stracciatella 
Ich esse erst heute Abend was, hab mir aber ein belegtes Brötchen gegönnt.


----------



## mr_sleeve (8. Juni 2009)

ne Pizza die ich mir jetz gleich in den ofen Schieb und danach ess ôo ^^


----------



## Player007 (8. Juni 2009)

Eben gerade Left 4 Dead bei Amazon bestellt. 

Gruß


----------



## Falcony6886 (9. Juni 2009)

Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
Sapphire Atomic HD 4890
2x Enermax Everest Twister Tech Blue LED 120mm Lüfter

Da rockt die Mühle wieder!!!


----------



## kreids (9. Juni 2009)

hab mir ne soundkarte geholt,
Creative X-Fi Titanium, geiles teil!!
und einen neuen lüfter für meinen Alpenfön Gross Klockner,diesen hier
Titan® Aluminium Lüfter 120 x 120 x 25 mm TFD-A12025M12 bei eBay.de: Gehäuselüfter (endet 26.06.09 20:40:50 MESZ)

mfg


----------



## terorkrümel (9. Juni 2009)

Lüftersteuerung : Revoltec 3,5"


----------



## johnnyGT (9. Juni 2009)

http://stetix.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/samsung-ultrab-phone.jpg
 Samsung s7220 -schönes Handy!-hat mein gutes altes 6300 abgelöst!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juni 2009)

500 Gramm argentinische Rinderlende (Chateaubriand), dazu Kräuterbutter. Und Eisbergsalat samt Radieschen. 

Mein übliches Abendessen halt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 500 Gramm argentinische Rinderlende (Chateaubriand), dazu Kräuterbutter. Und Eisbergsalat samt Radieschen.
> 
> Mein übliches Abendessen halt


 
Mein Abendessen kommt auch aus Südamerika, aber eher aus Kolumbien.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Juni 2009)

Auch 500 Gramm, aber ohne Kräuterbutter, weil es sonst am Tisch klebt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Abendessen kommt auch aus Südamerika, aber eher aus Kolumbien.


Meerschweinchen am Spieß?


----------



## bau7s (9. Juni 2009)

Eine 4870 hier im Forum und vorher unterwegs 'n schönes Chicken Teriyaki Sub.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. Juni 2009)

Also mir fällt da nur eins ein, was ich aus Kolumbien konsumieren würd...


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juni 2009)

Kolumbianerinnen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Meerschweinchen am Spieß?


 
Ganz in weiß, meist als Pulver.


----------



## computertod (10. Juni 2009)

is zwar schon nen paar Tage her, aber einen SATA DVD-Brenner und und eine Eheim 1046 230V Pumpe kommt alles noch diese Woche


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. Juni 2009)

Eine Wasserkühlung von Erzbaron und Arma2.


----------



## boss3D (10. Juni 2009)

2-Takter Motoröl ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 8800 GT (10. Juni 2009)

Für meinen Ferngesteuerten Benziner(1:8) 5 Liter Benzin.

Und dann noch nen Tennisschläger


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Und dann noch nen Tennisschläger


Welchen?


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. Juni 2009)

einen zum Tennisspielen 

ich hab mir mal die 4GB Ram aus meinem Tagebuch gekauft  Board sollte auch bald kommen


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Juni 2009)

Hab mir nen E5200 gekauft der meinen Q9550 ablösen wird


----------



## Bond2602 (10. Juni 2009)

Munition für meinen Wettkampf am Samstag


----------



## 8800 GT (10. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Welchen?


Den hier: Wilson - Tennisschläger, K Pro Open, bespannt () günstig kaufen ? engelhorn Sports Shop
Meine Saite von meinem 1 1/2 Jahre alten Babolat Schläger is gerissen und ich braucht schnell en neuen, da gerade Medenspiele sind. Engelhorn hat so ne Aktion am laufen, dass man 3 Schläder 3 tage lang für 5 € testen kann und dafür kriegt man noch ne Dose Tennisbälle.

Is zwar net der schönste(auf den Bilder sieht der aber auch echt ******* aus), aber mit dem konnt ich einfach gut spielen.

Wieso fragst du?


----------



## Menthe (10. Juni 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Munition für meinen Wettkampf am Samstag



Aha Munition, was is denn das fürn Wettkampf?


----------



## Bond2602 (10. Juni 2009)

Landesmeisterschaft Kleinkaliber Sportpistole in Dortmund


----------



## Menthe (10. Juni 2009)

Ah okay, ich hab Samstag Landesmeisterschaft Luftgewehr in der Nähe von Freiburg.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2009)

Logitech Illuminated, damit wandert die G15 an den Zweit-PC. Die Illu ist die geilste Tasta die ich jeh in den Händen hatte


----------



## svbo (10. Juni 2009)

niceee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2009)

> Wieso fragst du?


Bin halt selbst Tennisspieler.


8800 GT schrieb:


> Meine Saite von meinem 1 1/2 Jahre alten Babolat Schläger is gerissen und ich braucht schnell en neuen, da gerade Medenspiele sind.


Und eine neue Saite war keine Option(und jetzt sag bitte nicht da war noch die Erste drauf)?
Gerade während der Medenspiele scheuen ich mich dann doch mal eben den Schläger zu wechseln.


> Is zwar net der schönste(auf den Bilder sieht der aber auch echt ******* aus), aber mit dem konnt ich einfach gut spielen.


Ist ja immer noch die Hauptsache. 
Ich persönlich liebäugle ja mit einem Prince O³, aber im Moment geht es auch mit meinem alten Head Ti S1 ganz gut.


----------



## SLIKX (10. Juni 2009)

PCGH Extendet 07/2009
COCAINE COWBOYS
HARDWARELUXX 04/2009 ( find ich fast besser als PCGH)
2 Tafeln Schokolade


----------



## Pommes (10. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> 2 Tafeln Schokolade



Nur 2


----------



## joraku (10. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> PCGH Extendet 07/2009
> COCAINE COWBOYS
> *HARDWARELUXX 04/2009* ( find ich fast besser als PCGH)
> 2 Tafeln Schokolade



Verräter!  

@ topic: nichts


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch nie eine Zeitschrift von Hardwareluxx gesehen. 
Gibts die echt zu kaufen? 

Ich dachte, dass es nur das Forum gibt (ein sehr kleines Forum ).


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juni 2009)

Jetzt nichts gegen die Hardwareluxx Zeitschrift, aber die PCGH ist echt besser.


----------



## SLIKX (10. Juni 2009)

@quanti: Hardwareluxx - your guide to luxurious hardware - Hardwareluxx [printed] 04-2009 die is wirklich gut kostet auch nur 3.40€


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie eine Zeitschrift von Hardwareluxx gesehen.
> Gibts die echt zu kaufen?
> 
> Ich dachte, dass es nur das Forum gibt (ein sehr kleines Forum ).



Vom Heft her ist HWluxx wirklich besser da es nicht so auf die Kiddie-Gamer abzielt. Eher ein "gewagteres Magazin"  

PCGH ist nicht schlecht, aber HWluxx begeistert mich mehr (das Heft nicht das Forum)


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bin halt selbst Tennisspieler.
> 
> Und eine neue Saite war keine Option(und jetzt sag bitte nicht da war noch die Erste drauf)?
> Gerade während der Medenspiele scheuen ich mich dann doch mal eben den Schläger zu wechseln.
> ...



Ich wollt mir sowieso nen neuen kaufen, das Bespannen hätt uach so 2 Tage gedauert.

Wie lange spielst du schon?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich wollt mir sowieso nen neuen kaufen, das Bespannen hätt uach so 2 Tage gedauert.


Also im "Notfall" bekomme ich meinen Schläger in ~1 Stunde im Laden bzw. über einen Tag privat bespannt.



> Wie lange spielst du schon?


Hab mit 6 angefangen, aber nie richtig aufwendig/professionell gespielt/trainiert.

b2t:
Tinte für den Drucker meiner Mum.
Sowas von teuer.


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Juni 2009)

ich spiel jetzt seit knapp 3 jahren. Hab 2 mal in der Woche Trainer stunden und treffe mich im Sommer bestimmt inner Woche 3 mal noch mit nem Freund um so zu spielen. Tennis is einfach mein Lieblingssport. 

BTT: Ach ja und noch nen Satz neue Reifen für meinen kleinen Benziner
60 €, Schweine teuer das Zeug


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Vom Heft her ist HWluxx wirklich besser da es nicht so auf die Kiddie-Gamer abzielt. Eher ein "gewagteres Magazin"
> 
> PCGH ist nicht schlecht, aber HWluxx begeistert mich mehr (das Heft nicht das Forum)


 
Ist ja OK.
Aber ich habe das Magazin noch nie bei uns in den Läden gesehen. 
Hier im Norden scheint es den Kram nicht zu geben.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2009)

Radeon X 1950 pro


----------



## DanielX (11. Juni 2009)

Es wird wieder gebastelt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2009)

Ein leckeres Abendessen für 20€


----------



## johnnyGT (11. Juni 2009)

Die hier!! für sage und schreibe 6€-praktisch wenn man an der Grenze wohnt!!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ja OK.
> Aber ich habe das Magazin noch nie bei uns in den Läden gesehen.
> Hier im Norden scheint es den Kram nicht zu geben.



Also bei uns Im Laden such ich auch meistens vergebens. Ich weiß nicht warum. Manchmal liegen 3 Exemplare da wo ich natürlich gleich zuschlage. Entweder es gibt hier noch Freaks die sichs gleich am Erscheinungstag kaufen und mir keins übrig lassen oder der Laden bestellt die nicht so oft. 

Im Nachbarort ist Kaufland, da ist es aber fast immer zufinden  

Hab mir schonmal ein Abo überlegt, aber Mutti würde doof guggn wenn nun schon 2 Magazine auf meinem Namen aboniert sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Also bei uns Im Laden such ich auch meistens vergebens. Ich weiß nicht warum. Manchmal liegen 3 Exemplare da wo ich natürlich gleich zuschlage. Entweder es gibt hier noch Freaks die sichs gleich am Erscheinungstag kaufen und mir keins übrig lassen oder der Laden bestellt die nicht so oft.


 
Bei mir ist es echt egal, ob ich im Supermarkt oder der Tanke gucke, aber das Magazin habe ich noch nie gesehen.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hab mir schonmal ein Abo überlegt, aber Mutti würde doof guggn wenn nun schon 2 Magazine auf meinem Namen aboniert sind


 
Ich habe auch ein paar Abos am Laufen.
Playboy, Hustler, Der Dödelmann heute und Der Whiskyliebhaber. 

Gerade beim "Der Dödelmann heute" gibts gute Artikel.
"Wieviele Sofakissen brauche ich und sind Sofakissen nicht überflüssig"
"Die Unsinnigkeit von Übergangsjacken"
"Die Bedeutung von verschiedenen Gardinen für die verstörte Frauenseele"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am liebsten ist mir aber "Der Whiskyliebhaber"
Da wird über verschiedene Hölzer für Fässer geredet und Tipps gegeben, wie man exersiven Whiskygenuss gut vor der Ehefrau verbergen kann.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Juni 2009)

Die HWluxx hab ich schon öfters gekauft ich bekomme sie aber meist nur in der Innenstadt.


@BTT 

Hab mir eine Samsung (mit WD und Segaete hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen) HD502HI bestellt


----------



## k-b (12. Juni 2009)

O'Reillys Kochbuch für Geeks: Mela Eckenfels: Amazon.de: Petra Hildebrandt: Bücher

The Pragmatic Bookshelf | Design Accessible Web Sites

The Pragmatic Bookshelf | Programming Erlang

Jumbo Spiele 00741 - Rubik's Cube: Amazon.de: Spielzeug


----------



## SLIKX (12. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es echt egal, ob ich im Supermarkt oder der Tanke gucke, aber das Magazin habe ich noch nie gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist den der Dödelmann??
Hat deine frau nichts gegen diese "Wichslektüre"??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Juni 2009)

@ Quanti 

Hier jetzt sieht du sie mal xD


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. Juni 2009)

Die hab ich bei uns aber auch noch nirgens gesehen... Aber ich werd mir eins bei unserem Zeitungswarenladen mitkommen lassen und mal schaun wie die so ist...


----------



## Kurtch (12. Juni 2009)

grade gekauft. HAMA KFZ Ladegerät mit 2 Usb Ausgängen. Kann endlich mein HTC pda im Auto laden


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2009)

*Isotta Schaltknauf MANGUSTA, braun*

An den alten Alu-Knopf frier ich im Winter immer fest.


----------



## Zoon (13. Juni 2009)

WGT Musik - Mitbringsel

.. und ne 16 GB SDHC Karte von Transcend Class 6


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. Juni 2009)

3x 100g Weiße Schokolade... Zwei davon waren mein Mittagessen


----------



## roadgecko (13. Juni 2009)

1 Cocktailglas


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Viele Kekse.


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

nen 6er Schöfferhofer Kaktusfeige


----------



## Shady (13. Juni 2009)

2 Hosen, 2 Paar Schuhe, 1 Hemd.
Endlich neue Klamotten^^


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juni 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> 3x 100g Weiße Schokolade... Zwei davon waren mein Mittagessen


 
das ist also dein mittagsessen ^^
na dann 
3 Tafeln weiße schokolade 
1 * chipse
1 * kartoffelsnacks


----------



## Ampeldruecker (14. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab mir die PCGH gekauft. ^^


----------



## mr_sleeve (14. Juni 2009)

Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir die PCGH gekauft. ^^


also ich hab die schon 

ich hab mir grade nen Döner mitbringen lassen


----------



## bschicht86 (14. Juni 2009)

Mal was Sinvolles:

Aus dem Biete Thread ein UW160 SCSI-Controller mit 5 (7) 18,4GB-Maxtor-Platten 10K (ehemals Quantum) für meinen INet-Server. Dazu noch bei Ebay einen SCA Wechselrahmen und einige Adapter von SCA auf LVD.


----------



## aurionkratos (15. Juni 2009)

Naja, gerade wars nicht, sondern gestern früh:

2 Karten für Rammstein 18.12 in Berlin


----------



## Fransen (15. Juni 2009)

Neue Schuhe.

Ein neues Handydisplay.

Und 2L Cola.


----------



## computertod (15. Juni 2009)

nen döner


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juni 2009)

*BILLABONG Collide ss T-Shirt*


----------



## Lee (15. Juni 2009)

Final Fantasy X-2


----------



## Kurtch (16. Juni 2009)

Gekauft und noch auf dem Weg 
- 1x GPS Bluetooth Empfänger für mein PDA. Dann ist mein PDA endlich Navigier fähig
- 1x Helix DB 62.1 Lautsprecher fürs Auto und Adapterringe dazu.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (16. Juni 2009)

Roccat Kone,Roccat Taito und ASUS Xonar D1


----------



## HeNrY (16. Juni 2009)

Zwei Uhren von Esprit.


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2009)

Das einzig Wahre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (16. Juni 2009)

Fanboy! Albern


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juni 2009)

Du hast dir nen Fanboy gekauft


@Topic:
Kabel, viel Kabel..


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2009)

Mein neuster erwerb: 


HTC Magic 

  

(hoffentlich ist es bald bei mir)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2009)

Noch ein iPhone Clone?


----------



## HeNrY (16. Juni 2009)

Nein.
Gerade gekauft:
Noch eine Uhr von Esprit. Mal sehen welche ich behalte.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (16. Juni 2009)

Quanti du hast keine Ahnung, oder...!?

HTC ist der größte Hersteller für Smartphone´s und Pocket-Pc´s die dann z.B. von T-Mobile Vodafone O² usw unter eigenem Namen vertrieben werden... Und von HTC selber... 

Die Teile gibts schon da hat Apple noch gar nicht an das SchrottPhone gedacht... außerdem ist dort überall Windows Mobile ínstalliert...


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Quanti du hast keine Ahnung, oder...!?
> 
> HTC ist der größte Hersteller für Smartphone´s und Pocket-Pc´s die dann z.B. von T-Mobile Vodafone O² usw unter eigenem Namen vertrieben werden... Und von HTC selber...
> 
> Die Teile gibts schon da hat Apple noch gar nicht an das SchrottPhone gedacht... außerdem ist dort überall Windows Mobile ínstalliert...


 

Nicht ganz Korrekt. Das ist das zweite Android-Phone, also Linux.
Aber ich bekomm nicht genau dass auf dem Bild, meines ist schwarz und hat einen HTC Brand nicht Google und auch kein Provider drauf 


Guckst du:
http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Bilder&Artikel=162828


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (16. Juni 2009)

War ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht UpToDate... Soso, nun gibts sie also auch mit Linux... Da muss ich mir doch morgen sofort erstmal ein Testgerät organisieren und das mal testen...


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2009)

Sind aber Mangelware die Dinger, warte schon nen Monat =(


----------



## utacat (16. Juni 2009)

Am Sonnabend verbaut:
2x2048MB Kit Corsair XMS2-8500

Musste manuell alles einstellen und seit dem das Feature vom Asus P5Q Pro An/Aus/An-Bug kostenlos dazu erhalten.

MfG utacat


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab da ne Quelle... hehe...


----------



## Bond2602 (16. Juni 2009)

Neue Kopfhörer


----------



## nulchking (16. Juni 2009)

Heute 1 Brötchen mit Pute und 2 Laugenstangen. Dazu 2 Eistee Pfirsich. Nach der schule aufgrund schlechten Wetters gewartet und noch eine Pizzaschnecke gekauft.


----------



## Lassreden (17. Juni 2009)

http://img1.abload.de/img/grand.theft.auto.4.v1.n5j0.jpg

für GANZE 29.95€


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Juni 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Landesmeisterschaft Kleinkaliber Sportpistole in Dortmund


Nach/Durch Dortmund fährt man nur, wenn man unbedingt muss. Und dann stellt man Klimaanlage/Lüftung aus, um keine Dortmunder Luft atmen zu müssen. So machen es jedenfalls echte Schalker.


@ 8800 GT: So ein ferngesteuerter Benziner ist sicher geil. Wie viel PS hat er und wie schnell kann er fahren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Nach/Durch Dortmund fährt man nur, wenn man unbedingt muss. Und dann stellt man Klimaanlage/Lüftung aus, um keine Dortmunder Luft atmen zu müssen. So machen es jedenfalls echte Schalker.


 
Echte Schalker wissen gar nicht, wie man nach Dortmund kommt.


----------



## joraku (17. Juni 2009)

Ein Süßes Stück mit Mohn, heute Vormittag in der Pause für 90 Cent.


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Juni 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Nach/Durch Dortmund fährt man nur, wenn man unbedingt muss. Und dann stellt man Klimaanlage/Lüftung aus, um keine Dortmunder Luft atmen zu müssen. So machen es jedenfalls echte Schalker.
> 
> 
> @ 8800 GT: So ein ferngesteuerter Benziner ist sicher geil. Wie viel PS hat er und wie schnell kann er fahren?


Er hat 2,92 PS und fährt etwa 100 km/h, je nach übersetzund und reifen +/- 10. Der hier isses: http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flN0YXRlPTQwODE4NTMwNzQ=?direkt_aufriss_area=SHOP_AREA_14767&~template=PCAT_AREA_S_browse&p_page_to_display=&catalogs_sub_id=sub14&aktiv=14&navi=oben_2
Hab vor 1 Jahr noch 400 € + Zubehör bezahlt. Mittlerweile hab ich ne andere Fehrnsteuerung.
Anfangs wusste ich garnich was der ganze Spaß kostet, allein schon 1 Liter Benzin 11€.
Macht trotzdem Spaß, aber ich denke darüber nach, ihn zu verkaufen, da ich einfach selten Zeit finde, ih zu fahren


----------



## Bond2602 (17. Juni 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Nach/Durch Dortmund fährt man nur, wenn man unbedingt muss. Und dann stellt man Klimaanlage/Lüftung aus, um keine Dortmunder Luft atmen zu müssen. So machen es jedenfalls echte Schalker.



 

Da hast du eigentlich Recht, aber ohne zu Atmen kann man nunmal schlecht schießen 

Außerdem interessiert mich Fußball garnicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juni 2009)

Soooo 

1x Asus Maximus Formula SE
1x Samsung LE32B550  (32" Full HD LCD) 
1x BluRay "Twilight - Deluxe Edition" (und damit auch den Freischein für die kommende PS3, meine Freundin wird mich anbetteln das ding endlich zu kaufen )  

Damit ist das ganze Bday-Geld erstmal "investiert"


----------



## Shady (18. Juni 2009)

Meine 8800Ultra geht am Montag zu Alternate, Reklamation.
Hab ich ne 8400GS 256MiB gekauft. Reicht Übergangsweiße. Eine ATi wär mir lieber gewesen, aber hatte mein örtlicher Händler nix günstiges da.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juni 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Meine 8800Ultra geht am Montag zu Alternate, Reklamation.
> Hab ich ne 8400GS 256MiB gekauft. Reicht Übergangsweiße. Eine ATi wär mir lieber gewesen, aber hatte mein örtlicher Händler nix günstiges da.



wieso? aufgrund des Treibers ist es doch am besten bei ner Geforce zu bleiben. Ati und Nvidia Treiber hin und her zu installieren ist nicht grad das Beste


----------



## Shady (18. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> wieso? aufgrund des Treibers ist es doch am besten bei ner Geforce zu bleiben. Ati und Nvidia Treiber hin und her zu installieren ist nicht grad das Beste



Wär mir ehrlich gesagt egal gewesen mit den Treibern.
Nvidia ist mir in den letzten beiden Jahren etwas unsympathisch geworden. Heißt nicht, dass ich keine nV mehr kaufen würde... Hab ich ja heut erst^^
Außerdem würde ich die Austauschkarte, je nach dem, evtl. eh verkaufen und 'ne 4890 oder so dann von dem Geld mit finanzieren... Von daher wär ich ja quasi bei ATi "geblieben".


----------



## k-b (18. Juni 2009)

Du kaufst ne Bluray bevor du ne Abspielmöglichkeit dafür hast? :o


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Juni 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> allein schon 1 Liter Benzin 11€.


Wie wäre es mit ganz normalem Sprit von der Tanke, anschließend zuhause mit etwas Motoröl im richtigen Verhältnis mischen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juni 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Du kaufst ne Bluray bevor du ne Abspielmöglichkeit dafür hast? :o




Jo, erhöht den Reiz ^^ 

Ne mal im Ernst. 

Folgende Situation: 

Du willst ne PS3. Frau fragt sich warum, ich hab doch schon ne Gamingkiste. 

Also musst du ihr ne PS3 schmackhaft machen. Also schlau wie ich bin, hol ich ihren Lieblingsfilm auf BluRay und dann will sie ihn natürlich sehen. Doch leider hab ich ja garkeine Abspielmöglichkeit, doch moment, die PS3 kann ja ganz zufällig BR`s abspielen  

Also hab ich damit schonmal den Weg für die kommende PS3 freigeräumt


----------



## CentaX (18. Juni 2009)

Du bist genial, du musst mir später mal Beziehungstipps geben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Du bist genial, du musst mir später mal Beziehungstipps geben...


 
Meine Frau hätte mir in den Hintern getreten und einen Blue Ray Player bestellt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Frau hätte mir in den Hintern getreten und einen Blue Ray Player bestellt.



Meine Freundin hat kein Geld für ein BluRay-Player


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Juni 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ganz normalem Sprit von der Tanke, anschließend zuhause mit etwas Motoröl im richtigen Verhältnis mischen?


Kp, der braucht so benzin  mit 16- 30% Nitrometan anteil. Des kann man glaub ich net einfach so mischen


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Frau hätte mir in den Hintern getreten und einen Blue Ray Player bestellt.





Fr3@k schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat kein Geld für ein BluRay-Player


Seine Frau gibt auch nicht ihr Geld aus, sondern seins.
Das ist halt einer der vielen Nachteile, wenn man verheiratet ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juni 2009)

Aber mal ehrlich, was will man mitn BluRay-Player? Entweder HTPC oder PS3, was anderes macht garkeinen Sinn


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Juni 2009)

Naja, wenn einer nur BluRay´s schauen will und nicht spielen, schon.
Eine PS3 oder ein HTPC kosten mehr Geld und brauchen mehr Strom.


----------



## k-b (19. Juni 2009)

Das is albern. Wenn du es eh kaufst, also das Geld hast, dann kannst du doch bestimmen wann und was du dir kaufst?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Juni 2009)

Solange er nicht verheiratet ist, sicher.


----------



## terorkrümel (19. Juni 2009)

2* 12" Subwoofer von Megakick für de Heckablage + 2 weichen für die woofer


----------



## feivel (19. Juni 2009)

hab mir letzte woche die singstar wireless mikros geholt...topware


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juni 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Das is albern. Wenn du es eh kaufst, also das Geld hast, dann kannst du doch bestimmen wann und was du dir kaufst?



Ne weil sie auch ein wörtchen mitzureden hat 




Fadi schrieb:


> Naja, wenn einer nur BluRay´s schauen will und nicht spielen, schon.
> Eine PS3 oder ein HTPC kosten mehr Geld und brauchen mehr Strom.



In der heutigen Zeit schaut man sich nicht nur eine BluRay an  

Home Entertaiment gehört genauso dazu zum High Definition.


----------



## Kurtch (19. Juni 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> 2* 12" Subwoofer von Megakick für de Heckablage + 2 weichen für die woofer




Woofer auf die Hutablage??  Schonmal nen Crash gehabt. Du weist das dir die Dinger im Falle eines Falles in genick fliegen. 

Außerdem WEichen??? Die Subwoofer kommen an Verstärker. Wäre sinvoller.


Gruss


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Juni 2009)

@ Kurtch: Dito!

Und in ner Heckablabe machen die sowieso nur Plöck, Plöck, Plöck... Und nicht Bumsss, Bumsss, Bumsss...


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2009)

LG KM900 Arena





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=113517&stc=1&d=1245429154



Jetzt habe ich zwei neue Handys zu Hause ^^


----------



## feivel (19. Juni 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> @ Kurtch: Dito!
> 
> Und in ner Heckablabe machen die sowieso nur Plöck, Plöck, Plöck... Und nicht Bumsss, Bumsss, Bumsss...


 

ne schöne mdf platte gehört da her und die festgemacht...


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2009)

Eine Xonar D2.
Eigentlich hätte ja auch eine D1 gereicht, aber wenn erstere auch nicht mehr kostet...


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Juni 2009)

ANNO 1404 - Limitierte Edition: PC: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## 8800 GT (19. Juni 2009)

Neue Tennisschuhe


----------



## Uziflator (19. Juni 2009)

2 Ram fürs Notebook Hardware Kingston SODIMM 1024MB DDR2 533MHz (KVR533D2S4/1G) - hoh.de


----------



## Shady (21. Juni 2009)

6 Whisky Gläser


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Juni 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> 6 Whisky Gläser


Whisky trinkt man nicht aus Gläsern, da legt man sich unter ein Fass. Frag Quanti.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juni 2009)

Viele viele bunte Farben...

Nein Scherz. Habe gerade die Bestellung für die Farben, die ich für meinen Mod benötige im Graffiti Shop Berlin aufgegeben:

2 Stück 0100-0220-9110 Montana Black (400ml) in 104 Farben 
- Farbe : White 3,35 € 19% 6,70 € 

1 Stück 0100-0205-0002 Montana Basic (400ml) in 20 Farben 
- Farbe : Schneeweiss 2,95 € 19% 2,95 €

1 Stück 0100-0220-gold Montana Black (400ml) in 104 Farben 
- Farbe : Golden Highlight 3,35 € 19% 3,35 € 

1 Stück 0100-0210-gold Montana Gold (400ml) in 174 Farben 
- Farbe : Goldchrome 3,80 € 19% 3,80 € 

2 Stück 0100-0450-0002 Hit Color Haftgrund (400ml) in 2 Farben 
- Farbe : Haftgrund Grau 3,90 € 19% 7,80 € 

1 Stück 0300-0120-0011-003 Level 2 Fine Skinny Cap (grau / schwarz) 
- Menge : 3 Caps 0,70 € 19% 0,70 € 

1 Stück 0300-0120-0003-001 Belton Skinny Cap (grau / schwarz) 
- Menge : 1 Cap 0,25 € 19% 0,25 €


----------



## Shady (21. Juni 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Whisky trinkt man nicht aus Gläsern, da legt man sich unter ein Fass. Frag Quanti.



Man muss ja nich gleich übertreiben^^
Ein Gläschen zum genießen reicht mir da schon. Muss mich nich unter ein ganzes Fass legen.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Juni 2009)

Einmal die PCGH und einmal die PCGHX.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Man muss ja nich gleich übertreiben^^
> Ein Gläschen zum genießen reicht mir da schon. Muss mich nich unter ein ganzes Fass legen.


 
Aber das erhöht die Breitheit.


----------



## Shady (21. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber das erhöht die Breitheit.



Das auf jeden.


----------



## Tecqu (21. Juni 2009)

25 MDPC-X sleeve und schrumpfschlauch
und endlich auch den atx pinremover


----------



## CentaX (22. Juni 2009)

Für 4€ nen Gitarrengurt...
Meine Eltern lassen mich wirklich meine letzten Cents ausgeben, nichmal für sowas krieg ich was  Heut erst wieder gehört, dass einer (ok, paar Jahre älter als ich, so 25?) 3000€ für ein Auto geschenkt bekommen hat... Und ich krieg keine 4€ für nen Gitarrengurt... *Minderwertigkeitskomplex*
Nach 3 Jahren an unserem Familien- PC hab ich zu meinem PC insgesamt 266€ von ihnen dazubekommen, nachdem ich einen Monat lang zig Sachen im Haushalt machen musste, damit ich ihn mir überhaupt bestellen DURFTE (und sie haben natürlich auch gesagt, ich krieg dann Geld dazu, damit ich mir den Krams aus Frust nicht einfach so bestelle)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juni 2009)

Kommt halt immer auf die Finanzielle Situation der Eltern an. Wenn du jetzt batürlich sagst sie sind Multimillionäre (leicht übertrieben) dann ist das schon etwas hart =/



btw: nen PS3 Controller


----------



## k-b (22. Juni 2009)

Transformers - 2-Disc Special Edition [Blu-ray]: Shia LaBeouf, Megan Fox, Josh Duhamel, John Turturro, Jon Voight, Kevin Dunn, Michael O'Neill, Anthony Anderson, Tyrese Gibson, Julie White, Rachael Taylor, Amaury Nolasco, Michael Bay: Amazon.de: DVD 
13 Euro!


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (22. Juni 2009)

Gestern Abend habe ich mir ein gut erhaltenes *Dell XPS 1710 für 515€* mit einer 7950M GTX gegönnt. 

Mir war wichtig, dass a) das Notebook nicht mehr als 550€ kommt, b) es möglichst Full-HD unterstützt, c) es Spiele-tauglich ist (7950M GTX > 9700M GT) und d) der Akku lande hält (es werden 2 kaum benutzte Akkus mitgeliefert - da nur stationär genutzt).

Die Lichter sind natürlich auch toll. 

Ich paar Tagen sollte es kommen. *freu*
*
Edit*

Für den Preis gäbe es neu auch nix dolles.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Juni 2009)

Vor 8 Minuten ganz viel Hardware für meinen neuen PC 

(Tagebuch in meiner Signatur)


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. Juni 2009)

Ein neues Board 

seit 2006!!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Juni 2009)

Steve Alten - Meg


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Juni 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-360-KKN1-GP - black


----------



## CentaX (23. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer auf die Finanzielle Situation der Eltern an. Wenn du jetzt batürlich sagst sie sind Multimillionäre (leicht übertrieben) dann ist das schon etwas hart =/
> 
> 
> 
> btw: nen PS3 Controller



Wir sind nicht arm, aber jetzt auch nicht übertrieben reich... Wir leben bloß ziemlich sparsam (Vadder hat zig Jahre in ner etwas höheren Stelle gearbeitet, auch wenn er dann letzten Sommer arbeitslos geworden ist - Danke Allianz.)
Manchmal ist das echt nervig...
"Ich brauch ne neue Festplatte..." "Aber du hast doch eine!"
"Für den Bass bräucht ich dann ein neues, längeres Kabel, bei dem im Moment kann ich mich ja kaum bewegen" "Guck mal im Keller, da haben wir noch Kabel, da findest du schon ne Verlängerung"
"Können wir vielleicht mal ENDLICH ne neue Steckdosenleiste für meinen PC kaufen?" [die atm ist so 20 Jahre alt und immer, wenn ich nen Stecker reinstecke, was sehr schwer geht, fliegen Funken] "Komm mal mit..." *Stelle im Keller zeig, wo 30 Jahre alten Steckdosenleisten hängen, die NOCH schlimmer aussehen*

Alles muss benutzt werden, bis es nicht mehr geht. Wir haben im Wohnzimmer seit X Jahren ne kleine Röhre zu stehen, die vor 2-3 Jahren sogar für 250€ repariert wurde (so viel war die nichtmal mehr wert!), ein tropfender Wasserhahn bleibt noch 9 Monate in der Küche, bis ich eines Abends mal wirklich ausgerastet bin wegen dem ding (Sitz da jeden Tag 30 Minuten, Meersäue rauslassen)... Achja, bin ich gefrustet. Und dafür bin ich im falschen Thread^^

Damit das jetzt nicht *allzu* Offtopic wird, schonmal im Voraus: Morgen Mittag gibts 2 halbe Hähnchen (eins für mich, eins für Vadder - VIELLEICHT! )


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Damit das jetzt nicht *allzu* Offtopic wird, schonmal im Voraus: Morgen Mittag gibts 2 halbe Hähnchen (eins für mich, eins für Vadder - VIELLEICHT! )


 
Holt ihr die denn auch aus dem Keller?


----------



## joraku (23. Juni 2009)

^ Nunja, nicht jeder bekommt das Geld hintennachgeschmissen.
Ich auch nicht... 

@ quantenslipstream: Jetzt hör aber auf^^

@ topic: nichts


----------



## CentaX (23. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Holt ihr die denn auch aus dem Keller?



Wenn da in der Zeit nicht grad n Hähnchenstand aufmacht, eher nicht...


----------



## Bang0o (24. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

Zwei weitere ......250 GTS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lassreden (24. Juni 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-360-KKN1-GP - black




labber wann das denn?


----------



## johnnyGT (24. Juni 2009)

gestern


----------



## Clonemaster (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir endlich n Cannibal Corpse Shirt zugelegt ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommes (24. Juni 2009)

It's Done



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juni 2009)

endlich, gewartet und gewartet, auf der Cebit begrabbelt, und nun ist es endlich verfügbar und bestellt, das erste Case von Scythe mit dem Namen Fenriswolf =D  

*freu*


----------



## CentaX (24. Juni 2009)

Vor 2:50 mins:
Ein Ibanez LU 10 für 9,49€ (woanders kostets 20€+, ebay ftw) für meinen Bass


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juni 2009)

und noch ein Thermalright Trueblack ist auf dem weg zu mir ^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (25. Juni 2009)

Ein 4gb Ram Kit 1066 von Corsair jetzt hab ich 8gb...und neue wärmeleitpaste von noctua


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juni 2009)

scythe himuro + scythe slipstream


----------



## HeNrY (26. Juni 2009)

Canon EF 28mm f/2.8 und die Canon E-65 II


----------



## Lee (26. Juni 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Canon EF 28mm f/2.8 und die Canon E-65 II



War das E-65 nicht das Lupenobjektiv? 
Schönes Gerät^^

@Topic

Einen Tamrac Aero 85 und einen BG.


----------



## Special_Flo (26. Juni 2009)

Tag,
 einmal MX-2 

und einmal nicht gekauft da vll. kaputt --> q8200

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## push@max (26. Juni 2009)

Converse All Star Low Black 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (26. Juni 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> War das E-65 nicht das Lupenobjektiv?
> Schönes Gerät^^
> 
> @Topic
> ...



Mist, vertippt xD
Meinte die EW-65 - also die passende GeLi 

Das Lupenobjektiv wäre aber auch schonmal was 
MP-E 65 ^^
1-5fache Vergrößerung.


----------



## Overlocked (27. Juni 2009)

Core i7 920, DFI DK X58, 3Gb XMS3D Corsair, Thermalright hr-03 gtx


----------



## FadeOfReality (27. Juni 2009)

Asus Xonar D2X .. als ersatz für meine X-FI xmusic

bin gespannt wie sie sich schlägt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (27. Juni 2009)

Sieht jedenfalls geil aus


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2009)

Im Betrieb leuchten dann auch noch alle Anschlüsse in den Farben der Belegung(Also Micro Rosa, Front-Out Grün usw) und der Einlass in der Mitte blau. Da kommt Disco feeling auf^^.

Nur der Floppy-Anschluss ist bescheiden. 
Da lob ich mir meine D2 .


----------



## superman1989 (27. Juni 2009)

sinnlos hier!


----------



## HeNrY (27. Juni 2009)

Ärger machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

superman1989 schrieb:


> sinnlos hier!


 
Was ist los, genervt? 

Habe mir einen Döner vom örtlichen Dönerladen geholt...
... und schon gegessen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juni 2009)

Einen Proxxon Industrie-Bohrschleifer und einen Proxxon Inbusschlüsselsatz.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2009)

60cm flexilight ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Juni 2009)

PS: Und viele Kekse.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Juni 2009)

Eine Dose adidas action 3 Pro Level


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Juni 2009)

E8600


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Juni 2009)

2x Arctic Silver Wärmeleitkleber
1x bike (Mountainbike-Magazin)


----------



## Pommes (27. Juni 2009)

EIne Batterie, ein Kissen und ne zweite Haut für mein iPhone


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Juni 2009)

Sag bloß, du hast keine Schokolade gekauft...


----------



## Pommes (27. Juni 2009)

Das jetzige Wetter ist der Tod für meine Schokolade , zumal ich auch keinen Kühlschrank im Zimmer habe , dat wärs


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Juni 2009)

Kauf dir einfach dieses Boundle. Dann hast du einen stylishen Mini-Kühlschrank in deinem Zimmer.


----------



## Pommes (27. Juni 2009)

Der Kühlschrank weiß zu gefallen, das andere Zeug jedoch nicht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe Kone + Taito.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (27. Juni 2009)

Ich auch
Klasse Kombi


----------



## Pommes (27. Juni 2009)

Btt: Toki Tori das App


----------



## Bond2602 (28. Juni 2009)

3,5mm Klinke Verlängerungskabel

Sonst zieht das Kabel vom Kopfhörer so ^_^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Juni 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Eine Dose adidas action 3 Pro Level


Das Zeug ist richtig gut. Der Kauf hat sich gelohnt und ich werde es wieder kaufen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Juni 2009)

Den Intel Q9650!!!


----------



## joraku (28. Juni 2009)

Transformers DVD
2x Sxilience Lüfter
USB Kabel für Drucker
Adoro  (Vater)

@ Amazon


----------



## DeathForce (29. Juni 2009)

Nen HP 2448H 
muss nur noch auf den Mann mit dem Gelben auto warten


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Juni 2009)

Eine Briefmarke (0,55€), um das hier verschicken zu können.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juni 2009)

verdammte Axt, mein PS3 Controller ist beim Zoll gelandet


----------



## CentaX (29. Juni 2009)

14€:
45-105'er Saiten + 2 Plektren (1mm, da verbiegt sich wenigstens nichts mehr  )


----------



## roadgecko (29. Juni 2009)

Matador Stiftschlüssel-Satz 9-tlg.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2009)

*Prince AirO Rival
*


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> verdammte Axt, mein PS3 Controller ist beim Zoll gelandet




Ham se stress gemacht, oder was is passiert?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (29. Juni 2009)

ich hab bei ebay ein Handyvertrag gekauft! heute alle verträge unterschrieben^^ das handy kommt bis freitag  Samsung Omnia 8910HD

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## roadgecko (29. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ham se stress gemacht, oder was is passiert?



Die haben nur gemerkt, das Statt der Elektronik was anderes Pulveriges im Controller war


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Juni 2009)

Sennheiser CX 300 In Ear-Kopfhörer: Kopfhörer Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## boss3D (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LA Crash hätte ich auch noch gerne mitbestellt, aber den gibts zur Zeit nicht bei weltbild.at ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pommes (30. Juni 2009)

Seit wann gibs den Widescreen Editionen


----------



## boss3D (30. Juni 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Seit wann gibs den Widescreen Editionen


Also in dem Laden gibts sowieso nur die Widescreen Edition, deswegen kann ich dir nur die Gegenfrage stellen: Gibts auch noch eine andere Version?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ham se stress gemacht, oder was is passiert?



Nö, war halt Pech das sie ausgerechnet das Paket genommen haben, nagut die werden halt gedacht haben da ist ne Bombe drin (sieht ja auch komisch aus sone normale Papier/Pappe Verpackung wo 2 Controller reingequetsch sind)  

Hingefahren, Umsatzsteuer (19%) geblecht (pro Controller rund 8€, und dennoh 20€ günstiger als in Deutschland ) und mitgenommen 



roadgecko schrieb:


> Die haben nur gemerkt, das Statt der Elektronik was anderes Pulveriges im Controller war



Am Telefon wieß ich den Polizisten darauf hin das Paket lieber nicht zu schütteln und auf keinen fall das rote Kabel zu kappen


----------



## Uziflator (30. Juni 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Am Telefon wieß ich den Polizisten darauf hin das Paket lieber nicht zu schütteln und auf keinen fall das rote Kabel zu kappen



Siet wann arbeiten Polizisten beim Zoll?

Das sind Zollbeamte!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Juni 2009)

Also heute habe ich gekauft:
- Samsung F2 1500GB
- WD Scorpio Black 320GB
- Akku für mein soul u900
- Anschlusskabel für Slimlaufwerke im Rechner an zu schließen ( kommt für 4€ aus Hongkong  )


----------



## CentaX (30. Juni 2009)

Nen billigen HB-20B... 20 Watt Bassverstärker zum Üben, gebraucht in nem Forum... für 35€ + 50% vom Versand statt 70€ 
Verdammt teure Zeit, gestern warens ja schon 14€, letzte Woche 13€ und in den nächsten Tagen gehen dann nochmal knapp 40€ für Tasche, Ständer und Kabel drauf... Naja danach ist dann ja auch erstmal schluss


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Siet wann arbeiten Polizisten beim Zoll?
> 
> Das sind Zollbeamte!



Pappalapap das ist alles das gleiche Gesindel


----------



## Shady (30. Juni 2009)

Anno 1404


----------



## Uziflator (30. Juni 2009)

Monitore BenQ G2220HD, 22" Wide TFT - hoh.de  PCGH Note 2,01 (05/09)




Fr3@k schrieb:


> Pappalapap das ist alles das gleiche Gesindel


Bin halt manchmal ein Erbsenzähler


----------



## taks (1. Juli 2009)

PC-Spiel: 
- Anno 1404

DVD: 
- Van Helsing
- There Will Be Blood

Schuhe:
- Converse Allstars
- Irgendwelche Adidas Schuhe

Sonstiges:
- Rasierapparat Philips 6990
- 1 Käsebrot
- eine Flasche Sinalco
- Mittel für meine Kontaktlinsen


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2009)

taks schrieb:


> DVD:
> - There Will Be Blood



Der beknackteste Film, den ich jemals gesehen habe. So gar keine Handlung oder überhaupt Sinn in dem Film..


----------



## taks (1. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Der beknackteste Film, den ich jemals gesehen habe. So gar keine Handlung oder überhaupt Sinn in dem Film..


 
Weiss nicht, hab ihn noch ned gesehen ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juli 2009)

taks schrieb:


> PC-Spiel:
> - Anno 1404


Crysis FTW!



> - Rasierapparat Philips 6990


Gillette Fusion Power FTW!



> - 1 Käsebrot


Wurst FTW!



> - eine Flasche Sinalco


Energy Drink FTW!



>


Ugly FTW!


----------



## taks (1. Juli 2009)

> Gillette Fusion Power FTW!


 
Nach 4 Jahren geht mir das scheiss Nassrasieren auf den Sack 



> Wurst FTW!


 
Bin deiner Meinung, nur hatten die nix mehr mit Fleisch



> Energy Drink FTW!


 
Energydrink gut, Sinalco besser.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gerade eine Dose Red Bull gekauft und getrunken. Hat lecker geschmeckt.


----------



## Pommes (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Dosen Cola gekauft
Außerdem einen 1 Meter Standventilator und meinen OP bezahlt


----------



## Jeezy (1. Juli 2009)

so war heut in magdetown shoppen außerdem hab ich mir nen Milkshake Erdbeer,nen Döner und 2 Chickenbürger gekauft

http://www.neverending-shop.de/inde...on&artikel=7049_AIR+MAX+LTD+2&Search_free=air max&ref=6
CIRCLE - Men , Oberteile , T-Shirts - Never Ending - Streetwear, Sneaker, Fashion
LACE´EM TIGHT - Men , Oberteile - Never Ending - Streetwear, Sneaker, Fashion


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Juli 2009)

Corsair XMS3 3GB Kit DDR3 PC3-10600 (TR3X3G1333C9) CL9 DDR3-RAM 240-PIN: DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Gott des Stahls (1. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (1. Juli 2009)

War mal wieder ein bisschen shoppen ^^
Rausgekommen sind 3 Shirts, 2 Hosen, 1 Paar Schuhe, Ganz viel kalte Cola und ein POM-Döner


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2009)

Ein 75€ Adidas Teamgeist Fussball.. *proll* 
Das erste Mal in meinem Leben, dass ich mir einen richtig "gescheiten" Fussball gegönnt habe. Und es ist ein komplett anderes (besseres) Gefühl, als mit diesen 10€ Dingern..


----------



## Pommes (2. Juli 2009)

Naja mitgenommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STER187 (2. Juli 2009)

Durex gefühlsecht


----------



## kreids (3. Juli 2009)

ich hab mir einen neuen cpu-kühler gekauft,und ich finde der kühlt wie der wahsinn.

einen *Prolimatech Megahalems S775*!!


----------



## CentaX (3. Juli 2009)

Teuer, teuer...
Wenn Thomann nicht so viel Krams da hätte, wärs ja bei EINEM Kabel und der Tasche geblieben


----------



## Uziflator (3. Juli 2009)

Einmal  "Velvet Assassin" fürn PC


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2009)

*Babolat Team 9er Bag schwarz/weiss*

Der alte Rucksack Platz allmählich aus allen Nähten.


----------



## Fransen (3. Juli 2009)

Einmal die Tamrac 3345 Aero 45 für meine EOS.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (3. Juli 2009)

Das Thriller Album von Michael Jackson
Einfach nur Geil


----------



## cami (3. Juli 2009)

Soeben ist mein neuer Prozessor, der Intel E8400 von Ricardo (onlineauktion wie Ebay etc.) angekommen. Momentan bin ich bei 4005.5 MHz, mit 1.152 VCore
Diese Cpu ist gegenüber meinem E8200, welcher gerade einmal 3.2 GHz mit 1.35 Vcore schafft ein richtiger RENNER


----------



## exa (3. Juli 2009)

das kostenlose peraten shirt, passend dazu das wahlplakat, und noch das "underdressed but overclocked"


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Juli 2009)

0,5 l Isopropanol


----------



## CentaX (3. Juli 2009)

cami schrieb:


> Soeben ist mein neuer Prozessor, der Intel E8400 von Ricardo (onlineauktion wie Ebay etc.) angekommen. Momentan bin ich bei 4005.5 MHz, mit 1.152 VCore
> Diese Cpu ist gegenüber meinem E8200, welcher gerade einmal 3.2 GHz mit 1.35 Vcore schafft ein richtiger RENNER



Heftig!
Mein Q6600 (VID 1,325) produziert im Sommer auf 3,4ghz @ 1,425v zu viel warme Luft, auf 2,4ghz krieg ich den bis auf 1,075v runter^^ Dann bleibt er auch deutlich kühler...


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Heftig!
> Mein Q6600 (VID 1,325) produziert im Sommer auf 3,4ghz @ 1,425v zu viel warme Luft, auf 2,4ghz krieg ich den bis auf 1,075v runter^^ Dann bleibt er auch deutlich kühler...



Woran das nur liegt, das er kühler bleibt


----------



## Pommes (3. Juli 2009)

N Eis und viele Getränkedosen @work


----------



## utacat (3. Juli 2009)

Vista Ulimate SP1, 64 bit SB/De inklusive kostenlosem Update auf Win 7,
5 Kg kartoffeln, Gemüse, Fleisch (externer Kauf, gabs leider nicht zum Update)
Gruß utacat


----------



## mr_sleeve (3. Juli 2009)

apfelsaft und wasser beim rewe  

-----> Apfelschorle


----------



## nulchking (3. Juli 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> apfelsaft und wasser beim rewe
> 
> -----> Apfelschorle



warum keine weinschorle?

Einfach den Apfelsaft bisschen in die Sonne stellen und gähren lassen


----------



## FadeOfReality (4. Juli 2009)

eine asus xonar d2x und ein sennheiser hd 595
ein dummer kabeladapter
3 Blurays
100 dowanloadpunkte bei dowanloadmozart.com ()
und die "neue" cd von placebo die heute nacht aber von meinem lg brenner abgefackelt wurde


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Juli 2009)

3 Bögen 240er Schleifpapier um meine verhunzte Arbeit wieder rückgängig zu machen....


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Juli 2009)

Einen Intel Pentium DC E6300 (gestern) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juergen28 (4. Juli 2009)

Grillkohle!!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (4. Juli 2009)

Meine 3. externe Festplatte und Street Fighter IV^^


----------



## svbo (4. Juli 2009)

Gainward GTX 285 Golden Sample

Hähnchenflügel,paprika,zucchini und lecker baguette


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juli 2009)

Ne Feile, etwas Schmirgelpapier, Klebeband und nen paar Meter Kabel für meinen Rechner


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Juli 2009)

Dann fang ich mal an... Xigmatek midgard, heatkiller 3.0 lc, 8 pol verlängerungskabel, weißen waküschlauch, nen agb und n radiator


----------



## Shooter (4. Juli 2009)

Heute eingetroffen


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Juli 2009)

Nen 24", und zwar den *Samsung SyncMaster 2433*.


----------



## CentaX (5. Juli 2009)

Ne TP-LINK TL-WN651G WLAN- Karte von Zack-Zack.
Ich bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich die Abit Airpace danach zerstören soll und in nen Umschlag an Abit schicken soll, mit Bemerkung zu ihrer tollen Treiberunterstützung unter Vista x64 mit SP1 und darüber. Da krieg ich die Karte nämlich GAR NICHT zum Laufen. Die Antenne behalt ich aber, die ist cool ^.^


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2009)

Kannst mir die Karte schicken  .


----------



## CentaX (5. Juli 2009)

Mal schaun, was draus wird... Würdest du was zahlen?^^
Leider haben auch deine Treiberdateien nicht geholfen, jetzt halt ichs aber die 4-5 Monate aus, bis wir bei Kabel Deutschland sind (ich hoffe es ja so sehr...), danach kann ich LAN benutzen und Vadder kriegt die "neue" Karte.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2009)

Ich mittlerweile sogar mal mit integriertem SP1 und den von mir mal hier hoch geladenen Treibern neu installiert und die AirPace läuft nach wie vor.

Wäre bei mir nur ein Ersatzteil, also mehr als Versand nicht.


----------



## roga01 (7. Juli 2009)

Ein Medion Akoya Mini E1312 bei Aldi


----------



## _hellgate_ (7. Juli 2009)

uv leuchtfarbtoff orange
uv kk
und uv led 5mm^^


----------



## terorkrümel (7. Juli 2009)

MSI K9N2 SLI PLATINUM mit 15Monaten Garantie für 70€ incl. *gg*


----------



## computertod (8. Juli 2009)

eine Geforce 7950GX2 samt AquagrafFX Wakühler


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

Ein hübsches Spielzeug... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juli 2009)

Nach der Silberkette zum Valentinstag gibts nun einen Satz Ohrringe für meine Freundin.
Allerdings muss sie noch bis zu ihrem Geburtstag Anfang August warten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2009)

zum Valentienstag hat meine Freundin nen PC von mir bekommen (der rechte in der Sig)


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (8. Juli 2009)

@ der_yappi: Da kannst du ja nur hoffen, dass sie die schicken "Dinger" nicht schon vorher durch irgendeinen blöden zufall zu sehen bekommt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> @ der_yappi: Da kannst du ja nur hoffen, dass sie die schicken "Dinger" nicht schon vorher durch irgendeinen blöden zufall zu sehen bekommt...


 
Wo denn, bei seiner anderen Freundin?


----------



## madace (8. Juli 2009)

Nein z.B. hier im Forum...


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juli 2009)

madace schrieb:


> Nein z.B. hier im Forum...



Aber es gibt doch keine Frauen hier im Forum^^

@Topic

ein neues K9A2, da das alte anscheinend eine Macke hat (läuft nur mit einer Grafikkarte stabil).


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Juli 2009)

> Aber es gibt doch keine Frauen hier im Forum^^


Doch, gibt es.


----------



## Tecqu (9. Juli 2009)

30m besten MDPC-X Sleeve


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Doch, gibt es.


 
*sehen will*


----------



## madace (9. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *sehen will*



Also ihr *Frauen*, zeigt euch!


----------



## computertod (9. Juli 2009)

GTI Racing


----------



## SolidBadBoy (9. Juli 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt Crysis Wars geholt jetzt gehts mal ab online zocken!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (10. Juli 2009)

Eine Scythe Kaze Master und 4 Enermax Cluster, die bereits demontiert vor mir liegen und auf ihre Lackierung warten.


----------



## latinoramon (10. Juli 2009)

DDR3 Speicher 8GB also 4x 2GB von OCZ und diverse beleuchtete Lüfter


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Juli 2009)

Dies schöne Teil

Hardware Sapphire HD 4890 1024MB GDDR5 Toxic Game Star Full-Retail - hoh.de


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir heute folgendes gekauft:



Nen paar Schuhe (war mal wieder Nötig) von Nike
Ne Trainingsjacke von Adidas
zwei Tshirts (Puma)
und nen Polohemd (auch Puma)


----------



## joraku (10. Juli 2009)

Crysis Warhead


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (10. Juli 2009)

Asus Xonar DX 7.1


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2009)

Kotor 1+2


----------



## FadeOfReality (11. Juli 2009)

E8400 + Watercool Heatkiller 2.1 NB

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...3er-schlaeuche-tt-lanbox-lite.html#post935534


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

Einen Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 :X


----------



## fielman (11. Juli 2009)

einen lg 42 zoll full hd 100 hertz


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Einen Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 :X


 
Willst du dir die Haare föhnen?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juli 2009)

Nö, aber Hardware kühlen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß beim Ohrenarzt


----------



## Witcher (12. Juli 2009)

hab mir ein OCZ Gladiator und Soundaktive Kaltlichtkathoden gekauft


----------



## johnnyGT (12. Juli 2009)

ich hab mir 2 belegte Brötchen gekauft!


----------



## roga01 (14. Juli 2009)

Eine Flasche Cheese Zip 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (14. Juli 2009)

MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum für 70€


----------



## k-b (14. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn Cheese Zip? :o


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Was ist denn Cheese Zip? :o


 
Sieht jedenfalls recht ekelig aus. 
Ist bestimmt Analogkäse.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Juli 2009)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Was ist denn Cheese Zip? :o



Amerikanischer Schmelzkäse aus der sprühdose, unheimlich beliebt bei den Amis, gibts aber auch schon 20 jahre am Markt


----------



## relative (14. Juli 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum für 70€



wo hast du das für 70€ gekauft??? Ich kenne nur einen Shop der das für 69,90€ anbietet .. ist aber dort ein Retour Gerät und war bereits geöffnet.


----------



## gdfan (14. Juli 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum für 70€


Dann hast du ja schon 2 oO


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juli 2009)

Ne, hat er nicht... Er kann es nur nicht oft genug erwähnen...


----------



## gdfan (14. Juli 2009)

Aso ich dachte schon^^


----------



## Lee (14. Juli 2009)

Eine Flasche Mezzo Mix


----------



## Doney (14. Juli 2009)

badehose braun mit blümchen^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (14. Juli 2009)

Königskette, 6mm Breit, und 50cm Lang ^^


----------



## Tom3004 (14. Juli 2009)

GTX 275 mit Race Driver Grid und Terminator Salvation im Bundle, Antec Nine Hundred und ein Enermax 82@525 Watt Netzteil


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2009)

Eben bestellt und bezahlt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (14. Juli 2009)

Einen neuen Stuhl


----------



## Tecqu (14. Juli 2009)

eine Crimpzange


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Wer hat schon Win7 vorbestellt?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Ich 
Also @ Topic
Windows 7 HP :>


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich
> Also @ Topic
> Windows 7 HP :>


 
32bit oder 64bit?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Leider keine Ahnung >_>


----------



## Shady (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Leider keine Ahnung >_>



Sind doch dann beide Versionen bei.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Juli 2009)

3Dsupply · PCGH-Extreme-Poloshirt

Für die große LN2 Session beim der8auer.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Noch ein Win 7 für meine Mutter, zumindest glaube ich das das ich es habe


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Noch ein Win 7 für meine Mutter, zumindest glaube ich das das ich es habe



Mit der Gutschein aktion!?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Ja, zumindest glaube ich das


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

8x Windows Seven Home Premium E


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Immer diese Irren die 8 Windowse auf ihren Rechner installieren


----------



## Kamino99 (15. Juli 2009)

Hab mir grad, wie viele andere User auch, Windows 7 bei Saturn gekauft.

Innerhalb von zwei Minuten waren alle Exemplare weg!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Juli 2009)

Ich werde Win7 Ultimate kaufen, Home Premium E ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Doney (15. Juli 2009)

kann man das schon kaufen? Oo 

wow aufm dorf kriegt man echt nix mit


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Nein kann man noch nicht 
Höchstens vorbestellen.


----------



## Doney (15. Juli 2009)

achso... dacht schon... hab nämle nur die ultimate RC


----------



## Shady (15. Juli 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich werde Win7 Ultimate kaufen, Home Premium E ist nichts für mich.



Werd mir auch noch eine Ultimate kaufen.

Eben hab ich meine Win7 Home Premium abgeholt. Gott sei Dank hatten sie die zurück gelegt. Alle anderen waren schon weg.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Juli 2009)

Ich warte auch auf die Ultimate 64 Bit version.


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ich warte auch auf die Ultimate 64 Bit version warten.



Krasses otonga Deutsch 

BTW,
ich hasse das die Zeit bis zum Feierabend grad nicht rumgeht 

Und btt,

win7 heut morgen


----------



## madace (15. Juli 2009)

Habe auch vorhin die Win 7 H.E. gekauft/vorbestellt.


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habs auch =P.
Bin extra dafür aufgestanden.^^


----------



## nulchking (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr alle mit eurem Windows 7 ^^

Bin ich der einzigste hier der sich heute Vist gekauft hat? xD


----------



## madace (15. Juli 2009)

Ja bist du. 
Habe auch Vista, aber 2x installiert...nicht daran gewöhnen können und wieder XP installiert. Hoffe mit Win 7 auf Besserung seitens M$.
Dann noch ordentlichen Games-Support und gut ist.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Juli 2009)

und ich nutzte immer noch XP, Win 7 is doch wayne, und mann bekommt mit Xp mehr Benchpunkte


----------



## SnowmanSW (15. Juli 2009)

Lian Li PC-A71B
Einfach nur geil das Case. Und jetzt muss ich als Schüler fleißig in den Ferien arbeiten. Das ist es mir wert!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Heute Nacht um halb Eins 2x Windows 7 bestellt und von beiden nShops die Auftragsbestätigung


----------



## Owly-K (15. Juli 2009)

Als Ersatz für meine ermüdete G15 traf heute ein Saitek Cyborg Keyboard ein. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das Ding in der Praxis macht. Das gesparte Geld im Vergleich zur G19 kann ich dann demnächst in 'nen Radi für die Wakü vom Zweitrechner stecken, der dann auch die G15 bekommt. Kompliziert, nicht?

Außerdem kam mit gleicher Lieferung ein hypscher Schwenkarm für den TeeEffTee. Für mehr Platz auf'm Tisch.


----------



## Pommes (15. Juli 2009)

2x Dönna


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juli 2009)

gerade be Amazon bestellt  (hoffe das se morgen da sind

The Spirit Limitiertes Steelbook -[Blu-ray]

Gran Torino [Blu-ray]

Home of the Brave [Blu-ray]

und vorbestellt bei amazon.co.uk

Fast & Furious 1-4 Box Set [Blu-ray]


----------



## k-b (17. Juli 2009)

oh cool wusste gar net das der scho drausen is! Thx! Spirit wollt ich mir au auf BD holen, der Style ists einfach wert


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juli 2009)

The Spirit ist ja auch erst seit gestern erhältlich und Gran Torino seit 10.7

leider kommt die Fast&Furious Box erst am 21.09 raus  solange muss ich mich noch gedulden


----------



## roadgecko (17. Juli 2009)

Ne Glühkerze fürs RC-Car. Online...


----------



## superman1989 (18. Juli 2009)

nen samsung 2233bw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

Die Flugzeuge wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Juli 2009)

---->ANL Sicherungshalter
---->Dietz 1F Kondensator echte 1Farad
---->Dietz Nashville Cinchkabel (5m Länge)
---->Sinus Live 35mm2 Stromkabel (ebenfalls 5m)

greetz


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (18. Juli 2009)

Jo, die Nashville sind richtig gute Cinchkabel. Hatte ich selber mal drei Stück in meinem zweiten Auto verbaut... Gute Wahl, aber achte darauf, dass du sie richtig herum einbaust!


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Juli 2009)

Zalman VGA-Ram Heatsinks ZM-RHS1 - A-C-Shop


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2009)

2x2Gb OCZ 1066 rams


----------



## k-b (18. Juli 2009)

Land the Tech Job You Love: Why Skills and Luck Aren't Enough Pragmatic Life: Amazon.de: Andy Lester: Englische Bücher

Death By Misadventure (Ltd.ed.): Psychopunch: Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## CeresPK (18. Juli 2009)

also der Postbote müsste jeden Moment hier eintreffen und mir das überreichen.

LG W2261VP 21,5 Zoll Widescreen TFT Monitor HDMI/ DVI-D: Amazon.de: Elektronik

bin echt mal gespannt da bei CB jemand schrieb das man Schlieren sieht 
naja wenns extrem ist gibts ja noch das Rückgaberecht 
mfg Ceres


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Land the Tech Job You Love: Why Skills and Luck Aren't Enough Pragmatic Life: Amazon.de: Andy Lester: Englische Bücher
> 
> Death By Misadventure (Ltd.ed.): Psychopunch: Amazon.de: Musik


 
Ist das auf dem Cover der Typ von Mafia 2?


----------



## Doney (18. Juli 2009)

tom clancys hawx


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2009)

Meinen neuen Schreibtisch^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Juli 2009)

Neue Schuhe und Hackfleisch. Was man halt fürs WE so braucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Neue Schuhe und Hackfleisch. Was man halt fürs WE so braucht.


 
Du hast ja einen durchwachsenen Magen, aber wie willst du das Hack anziehen?


----------



## madace (18. Juli 2009)

Wochen-Einkauf und einen großen 60x80 Bilderrahmen für ein Kunstwerk.


----------



## Menthe (18. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast ja einen durchwachsenen Magen, aber wie willst du das Hack anziehen?


 
Wer sagt das der das Hack anzieht? Vlt. isst er ja die Schuhe?


----------



## roadgecko (18. Juli 2009)

*Simmons Zielfernrohr Blazer 3-9x32, matt 
*


----------



## joraku (18. Juli 2009)

Anno 1701 (hat sich mein Bruder gekauft . Er ist gerade bei einem Endlosspiel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Er ist gerade bei einem Endlosspiel.


 
Welches denn, Windows Vista? 
Ohne Cheats und Trainer geht da nichts.


----------



## JOJO (19. Juli 2009)

Kinderfahrradabhänger, Helm und Fussball. Schafft euch einen 2,5 Jährigen an, dann wisst ihr was ihr braucht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast ja einen durchwachsenen Magen, aber wie willst du das Hack anziehen?


Das kommt in die Schuhe. Hab´s gern fleischig, wenn ich wo was reinstecke.


----------



## Lee (19. Juli 2009)

Eine neue Festplatte und ein Xbox 360 Gamepad for Windoof


----------



## Witcher (20. Juli 2009)

1000 stück schwarzen kabelbinder


----------



## god-of-snow (20. Juli 2009)

Nen q9550


----------



## Witcher (20. Juli 2009)

ein 40 mm Lüfter


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juli 2009)

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000029) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

ne logitech g5


----------



## Da_Frank (20. Juli 2009)

Kleidung im Wert von nem 22" Bildschirm..

Die verlockung den TFT zu kaufen war groß, doch meine Sis meinte Kleidung sei wichtiger


----------



## Pommes (20. Juli 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Kleidung im Wert von nem 22" Bildschirm..



Wie mehr nit


----------



## Da_Frank (20. Juli 2009)

Mehr als 600 hatt ich nich 

Wenn du mit nem 22" Eizo vergleichst


----------



## Pommes (20. Juli 2009)

EIZO 22.2" LCD-TFT CG221-K 16:10 inkl. Lichtschutzblende - BoraComputer Onlineshop


----------



## Da_Frank (20. Juli 2009)

LOOOOOL ne so viel Geld dann auch wieder nich


----------



## push@max (20. Juli 2009)

Für 50€ Super...


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (21. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir vorhin ne CD gekauft!!
Nightwish Tales from the Elvenpath!
Ist echt genial das Album war beim Doofmarkt (Media markt) im Angebot!
MFG


----------



## grubsnek (21. Juli 2009)

Einen ausgefüllten Strafzettel


----------



## madace (21. Juli 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Einen ausgefüllten Strafzettel



Na ja, das ist ja nicht wirklich gekauft, sondern nur bezahlt.


----------



## utacat (21. Juli 2009)

Bei unserem Expert-Herfag-Händler eine VVVK-Box Win 7 Home Premium E um 16 Uhr.
Waren noch 3 Exemplare da.
Konnts kaum fassen, darüber ganz den USB-Stick Kauf vergessen.

MfG utacat


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Für 50€ Super...



Meinst du mich? Nein es war um die 100 rum


----------



## Lee (21. Juli 2009)

Er meint den Kraftstoff Super...


----------



## nulchking (21. Juli 2009)

Habe mir heute eine 10cm Kaltlichtkathode und eine Lüftersteuerung bei Conrad gegönnt.


----------



## Overlocked (21. Juli 2009)

Lautsprecher von Teufel...


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juli 2009)

Neues Headset von AKG...


----------



## Uziflator (22. Juli 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Neues Headset von AKG...



Und welches?


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> *Simmons Zielfernrohr Blazer 3-9x32, matt
> *



Darf man fragen, wo es draufkommt?


----------



## PrimeCool3r (22. Juli 2009)

Eine MSI-R4350-MD512H (Radeon HD 4350) und...
ein paar Palettengabeln für die Euroaufnahme


----------



## Grottenolm (22. Juli 2009)

Sim City Societies für 5 Euro.
Das Spiel ist aber leider Schrott, nicht zu vergleichen mit SC 4.


----------



## roadgecko (22. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wo es draufkommt?



Das wurde storniert. Neue Bestellung: "Tasco Zielfernrohr Golden Antler 3-9x40". Das ganze kommt auf ein Weihrauch HW35


----------



## b00naqua (23. Juli 2009)

Phenom II X4 955 BE
POV GTX 275 EXO
ASRock A780GXH/128M
WD Caviar Black 640GB 32MB SATA2
Corsair XMS2 Xtreme Performance 1.8V ver5.1 2x2GB DDR2 800

Das Netzteil - Artic Cooling Fusion 550R kommt leider erst morgen oder Samstag.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Juli 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzigste hier der sich heute Vist gekauft hat? xD


Ja, aber ich habe gestern Vista installiert. Lightscribe hat unter Win7 gestreikt, also musste Vista her. Nachdem dieses Vista seinen Zweck erfüllt hatte, habe ich es unverzüglich in die ewigen Jagdgründe gejagt. 

Nie wieder Vista (gilt auch für 1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 3.1, 3.11, NT, 95, 98, ME, 2K, XP, etc.)! Win7 FTW!


----------



## Witcher (23. Juli 2009)

Adapter 4 Pin auf 4x 3 pin


----------



## roadgecko (23. Juli 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich habe gestern Vista installiert. Lightscribe hat unter Win7 gestreikt, also musste Vista her. Nachdem dieses Vista seinen Zweck erfüllt hatte, habe ich es unverzüglich in die ewigen Jagdgründe gejagt.
> 
> Nie wieder Vista (gilt auch für 1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 3.1, 3.11, NT, 95, 98, ME, 2K, XP, etc.)! Win7 FTW!



Was ? Wie ? Ich wollte grade Windows 3.1 Installieren. Aber wenn das so ist vertraue ich auf deinen Tipp und installiere Windows 7


----------



## Tecqu (24. Juli 2009)

20x Buchsenkontakte AWG 22-18


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Und welches?



Das hier AKG K 530 LTD Limited Edition schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Pommes (24. Juli 2009)

Giftig


----------



## Jeezy (24. Juli 2009)

biste Logitech fremd gegangen?


----------



## Uziflator (24. Juli 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Das hier AKG K 530 LTD Limited Edition schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Schick, das ist aber ein Kopfhörer und kein Headset


----------



## computertod (24. Juli 2009)

nich gekauft, aber geschenkt bekommen: 8GB Sony Limited Edition USB Stick


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juli 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Schick, das ist aber ein Kopfhörer und kein Headset



Ist Headset nicht einfach nur die Englische übersetzung von Kopfhörer?


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juli 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> biste Logitech fremd gegangen?



Guck dir doch ma das AVA an. Bei der Figur hatte er bei Logitech keine Chance mehr


----------



## Uziflator (24. Juli 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Ist Headset nicht einfach nur die Englische übersetzung von Kopfhörer?



Nö die Übersetzung für Kopfhörer is Headphone.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juli 2009)

Headset bezeichnet ja auch noch das Mikrofon, nicht nur die Kopfhörer


----------



## madace (24. Juli 2009)

Kaspersky 2010 und 2x alte Alben von "The Prodigy" - yeah baby


----------



## Da_Frank (25. Juli 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Headset bezeichnet ja auch noch das Mikrofon, nicht nur die Kopfhörer



Ist doch egal, dann hab ich mir eben Kopfhörer gekauft


----------



## Witcher (25. Juli 2009)

Revoltec 4 fach fansteuerung aluminium


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Viel Sleeve. In schwarz und orange.


----------



## xelakon (25. Juli 2009)

xbox 360 elite Limited edition mit resident evil 5 dazu noch 3 monate gold,Chrome Hounds,Fracture


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

120 Meter Lautsprecher-Kabel


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Juli 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Was ? Wie ? Ich wollte grade Windows 3.1 Installieren. Aber wenn das so ist vertraue ich auf deinen Tipp und installiere Windows 7


 
3.1? 
Ist des schon draußen? 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> 120 Meter Lautsprecher-Kabel


 
Ja, kenn ich, schon *******, wenn man so ein großes Haus hat..


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Juli 2009)

eXceleram-2GB-Kit-DDR2-1066--5-5-5-15--micron-D9 und eine Asus EAH3450/DI


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, kenn ich, schon *******, wenn man so ein großes Haus hat..



Und noch schlimmer ist es wenn man 9 Lautsprecher anzuschließen hat


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Und noch schlimmer ist es wenn man 9 Lautsprecher anzuschließen hat


 
Nur 9? 
Ich hab 7.1 in jedem Raum..


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Naja die 9 sind ja auch nur in einem Raum, so zu sagen 9.1


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Einen E2140 bei ebay.


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. Juli 2009)

Ein AKG K 530 in weiß, wird aber wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Gutewicht (26. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir heut einen LG L227-WPT bei Amazon bestellt


----------



## Tecqu (26. Juli 2009)

sleeve nachschub


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2009)

Auch in orange?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juli 2009)

2m schwarzes Kederband bei ebay


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Juli 2009)

ARMAFLEX KLEBEBAND ISOLIERUNG BIERLEITUNG BIERSCHLAUCH bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 14.08.09 14:55:45 MESZ)


----------



## Witcher (27. Juli 2009)

Ein Intel Celeron Dual-Core E1500


----------



## grubsnek (27. Juli 2009)

Upton Sinclair - The Jungle


----------



## XeQfaN (27. Juli 2009)

DVD Box für 200 Disks bei MediaMarkt München, der größte der Welt  
Für 14,99


----------



## DrSin (27. Juli 2009)

Roccat Kave


----------



## superman1989 (27. Juli 2009)

ein Motherboard und ein p II den kühler hab ich hier gewonnen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superman1989 (28. Juli 2009)

hab noch ne roccat kone und das tailo Mauspad bei eBay ersteigert für 46 euro^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juli 2009)

2x 1TB Samsung F1 für 110 inkl.


----------



## reiner.oehl (28. Juli 2009)

eine GIGABYTE GM M-8000 MAus,und ein Xigmatek Midgard


----------



## Fransen (28. Juli 2009)

Neue Treter mit so komischen Stollen drunter.

/Edit
Neein, dass ich nicht meine E-Mail Adresse.^^


----------



## STSLeon (28. Juli 2009)

Ein Paar schwarze Nike Air


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juli 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> /Edit
> Neein, dass ich nicht meine E-Mail Adresse.^^



Jaa, guten Deutscherich.


----------



## Tecqu (28. Juli 2009)

eine Streifenkarte


----------



## boss3D (29. Juli 2009)

*Silhouette Sun Titan X 8618 Grey* () ... für 180 €  ... es musste sein ...

_PS: Auf dem Bild habe ich die Sonnenbrille nicht wirklich auf, aber auf der Site von Silhouette kann man die Brille bereits vor dem Kauf anprobieren._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2009)

Styler.. 
Und was genau unterscheidet die jetzt von einer 30€-Sonnenbrille? Der Name?


----------



## Fransen (29. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jaa, guten Deutscherich.



War der Restalk. im Blut.


----------



## Chucky1978 (29. Juli 2009)

jede Menge MDPC-Sleeves und das Tool (jede menge= relativ, weil es mein erstes mal ist  )
1 Watercool Lüfterblende für Mora 2 Pro
8 Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3 ( 120x120x25mm )
8 Verlängerung 3Pin Molex 30cm
2 Knickschutzfeder einzeln 13mm (200mm Lang)
6 Lüfterschrauben, 4 Stück (klein) - silber
1 Durchführungstüllen für 10mm Schläuche (2 Stück)
3 Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex
1 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4

Aber das wichtigste... jede Menge alk die nacht, und nen Russen unter den Tisch gesoffen


----------



## Witcher (29. Juli 2009)

hab mir ein Cooler Master Elite RC-331-KKN1-GP - black und 2 m Schrumpfschlauch geholt.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (29. Juli 2009)

Ich bzw. Wir haben uns Kabel Digital Premium+ geleistet
@boss3D
Holy Shit!
180 für diese Brille?Verrückt geworden?Naja,wenigstens blendet dich die Sonne jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## boss3D (29. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Styler..
> Und was genau unterscheidet die jetzt von einer 30€-Sonnenbrille? Der Name?


Genau. Silhouette sieht man sonst nur bei den Hollywood-Stars _(z.B. Horatio Caine  )_ ...


fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> @boss3D
> Holy Shit!
> 180 für diese Brille?Verrückt geworden?Naja,wenigstens blendet dich die Sonne jetzt nicht mehr


Nur keine Sorge, Listenpreis wären 250 € gewesen. Die 180 € sind ein verdammt guter Deal mit meinem Optiker. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> War der Restalk. im Blut.


 
Ah, alles klar. Entschuldigung akzeptiert. 



boss3D schrieb:


> Genau. Silhouette sieht man sonst nur bei den Hollywood-Stars _(z.B. *Horatio Caine* )_ ...


 
Der schon wieder. 
Naja, wenns dir gefällt..
Mir genügt meine Lacoste-Sonnenbrille.


----------



## STSLeon (29. Juli 2009)

Für 180€ wäre bei mit eine Oakley am Start...

BTT: Tierfutter und neue Sitzstangen für die Wellensittiche


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2009)

Eine ASUS GeForce 8500GT.
Zum Multimonitoring sollte die reichen.


----------



## boss3D (29. Juli 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Für 180€ wäre bei mit eine Oakley am Start..


Ich bin eher der elegante Typ und Silhouette kommt mir da deutlich mehr entgegen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Witcher (29. Juli 2009)

Hab mir ein neuen Inverter für 2 Kaltlichtkathoden geholt weil mein alter abegraucht is.


----------



## STSLeon (29. Juli 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin eher der elegante Typ und Silhouette kommt mir da deutlich mehr entgegen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Jedem das seine, so soll es ja auch sein


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Juli 2009)

ein schönes Xigmatek Midgard


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Juli 2009)

Eine 600x600mm große 4mm starke Glasscheibe für unser Project Eclipse und ein wenig Zubehör für nen Dremel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juli 2009)

Hey lord.. wie willst du die denn zuschneiden? Mein Nachbar meinte mit dem Glasschneider kannst du nur 1-2mm dicke Glasscheiben schneiden.


----------



## Havenger (30. Juli 2009)

den megahalems von prolimatech und 3 revoltec gehäuselüfter mit grüner beleuchtung


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2009)

Einen zweiten 19 Zoll TFT.
Surroundgaming ich komme .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einen zweiten 19 Zoll TFT.
> Surroundgaming ich komme .


4:3 oder 5:4 ist doch kagge, 3x 22" ftw


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2009)

Zwei mal 5:4 bei 19Zoll und ein mal 16:10 bei 22Zoll sind das Maximum was ich auf meinem Schreibtisch unter bringen kann und zum Glück auch mit der Software-Surround-Lösung möglich(Matrox Triplehead scheitert da, aber das ist mir eh zu teuer).


----------



## Jeezy (30. Juli 2009)

ist zwar schon seit 4 Stunden im Bauch aber war lescha


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Juli 2009)

Jo und das Bild ist 1036px zu Breit...


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juli 2009)

@ lord meine frage überlesen?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Juli 2009)

Nein, habe ich nicht, aber wenn ich solche Nachbarn hätte, wüsste ich, dass ich in der falschen Gegend wohnen würde...  

Schick ihm doch mal diesen Link: Glasschneider anwenden


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gerade eine Roccat Valo bei Mindfactory bestellt. Dank Midnightshopping zahle ich keine Versandkosten. Mein Bruder hat bei der Gelegenheit ein Budle aus Kone + Taito + Kühlschrank mitbestellt.


----------



## Da_Frank (31. Juli 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht, aber wenn ich solche Nachbarn hätte, wüsste ich, dass ich in der falschen Gegend wohnen würde...
> 
> Schick ihm doch mal diesen Link: Glasschneider anwenden



Ich hab 5mm dickes Glas, also ist es durchaus möglich es zu schneiden?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (31. Juli 2009)

Natürlich ist das möglich! Lies dir mal den Link genau durch. Da steht alles wichtige, was du zu dem Thema wissen musst.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (31. Juli 2009)

Far Cry 2 und die GTA Trilogy für PC


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Juli 2009)

Lord kauft Glas und ich kaufe ein 300x350mm Stück getöntes Plexi im Plexiglas shop


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Juli 2009)

Schutzbrille und Kälteschutzhandschuhe für die PCGH ln2 session.


----------



## derLordselbst (31. Juli 2009)

Da ich mein altes 24 Zoll Einrad zum Spazierenfahren mit der Freundin (sie auf normalen Fahrrad) gerade verschenkt habe, habe ich mir das hier bestellt:

Details

Solllte auch für längere Touren, zumindest ohne Gepäck taugen. Erschreckend ist leider die Lieferzeit von 5 Wochen mit den von mir gewünschten Modifikationen.

Bei der Lieferzeit stehen mir noch grauenvolle Wochen mit gemeinsamen Radtouren bevor. Ich döse auf dem Rennrad ein und habe nach spätestens 10 km das Bedürfnis, ein paar Kilometer das Rad zu schieben, da sich das Tempo dadurch nur unwesentlich verlangsamen würde..

P.S.: Ich bin Einradfahrer, kein Vertreter der Gattung Einradsportler, die versuchen die Nachteile vom Einradfahren mit denen von Leichtatlethik und rhythmischer Sportgymnastik zu vereinen.


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> 4:3 oder 5:4 ist doch kagge, 3x 22" ftw


Also bei dem Angebot im Saturn Prospekt kribbelt es einem unter den Fingern
Ein 23" mit Full hD für 139Euro 
Gleich mal 3 Stück holen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (31. Juli 2009)

@ Da_Frank: Schau mal auf der letzten Seite von unserem Worklog! Link findest du in meiner Signatur. Da habe ich gerade die 4mm starke Glasscheibe zugeschnitten...


----------



## Da_Frank (31. Juli 2009)

@lord.. willst du mal n bild von deinem glasschneider reinstellen?^^


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (31. Juli 2009)

Von dem Glasschneider selber habe ich jetzt kein Bild gemacht, aber schau einfach mal bei Google. Da findest du sie in allen Ausführungen!


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (31. Juli 2009)

Nicht gerade, aber vor zwei Wochen: ne *Asus Xonar Essence STX*.

(Da es nicht wirklich viele Tests davon gibt, ist mir der Gedanke gekommen, vllt einen Kleinen über sie zu schreiben. Doch ich weiß nicht, ob das das richte Forum dafür ist...)

Und passend dazu einen *Sennheiser HD 580* für 30 (!) €.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Nicht gerade, aber vor zwei Wochen: ne *Asus Xonar Essence STX*.
> 
> (Da es nicht wirklich viele Tests davon gibt, ist mir der Gedanke gekommen, vllt einen Kleinen über sie zu schreiben. Doch ich weiß nicht, ob das das richte Forum dafür ist...)



Also ich denke, so mancher würde sich über 'nen test freuen, zumal, wie du selbst festgestellt hast, kaum Tests existieren. Ich denke jeder Test über PC-hardware ist hier willkommen!


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (31. Juli 2009)

Joa, die Sache ist nur die, dass die meisten hier wohl eher Headsets und preisgünstige (unter 200€) 2.1/5.1-Systeme nutzen - dafür ist die Karte wirklich nicht gedacht und ich bezweifel, dass man dort einen Unterschied zu einer Xonar DX hören würde. 

Aber sobald ich die vier Wochen Polen rum sind, werde ich mich wohl frisch gebräunt ans Werk machen. Die HD 580 sind schon eine gute Grundlage. 
Ich sage nur, an einer X-Fi hören sie sich sehr schwach an...


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Juli 2009)

:: mp3-player.de :: Info :: :: jetzt günstig bestellen                  
http://pan3.fotovista.com/dev/3/9/02809793/u_02809793.jpg

Ahhh, ich kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

ui nen walkmen


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. August 2009)

das wäre mein Traumhandy.


----------



## DrSin (1. August 2009)

G15 Refr. wurde abgelöst durch einen Roccat Valo  Endgeil das Teil


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. August 2009)

Ich bleib lieber bei meiner G15... Aber die Valo is auch geil.

Hab mir Heute nacht bei midnight shopping nen ASUS Maximus II Formular bestellt.
Hat mein defektes P5Q PRO abgelöst.
Jetzt hab ich in allen 3 PCs Republic of Gamers...


----------



## 8800 GT (1. August 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> ui nen walkmen


jup die Lautsprecher an der Unter und Oberseite haben mich sooo angemacht, da konnt ich einfach nich wiederstehn


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

Is bestimmt geil aber ich bleib bei meinem P1i ^^


----------



## RedBrain (1. August 2009)

Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Edition Silber (mit Seitenlüfter und 120mm LED-Lüfter am Front)


----------



## _Snaker_ (1. August 2009)

*Logitech Illuminated Keyboard*

Alte G15 befindet sich hier im Marktplatz


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. August 2009)

5 mal 120mm Lüfter 'SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-74-14 BLUE' für meine neue Wakü.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (2. August 2009)

wandhalterung für nen led fernseher.


----------



## Tecqu (2. August 2009)

Super Smash Brother Brawl für die Wii.... und das zum 2ten Mal


----------



## CrashStyle (2. August 2009)

Voltcraft VC130 DMM, TRIMMER 74W 20K, FLACHBANDKABEL 2X0,14MM SW/RT 10 M, STROMVERSORGUNGSBUCHSE 4 POL. FESTPLATTE und SCHRUMPFSCHLAUCH SET


----------



## DerMav (2. August 2009)

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich mir das gegönnt:

Logitech G9, Logitech G15, Razer ExactMat'n'ExactRest, LianLi 120mm Lüfter MultiLED (1500rpm), 3Color LED für PC.

Ganz geil die Sachen 

Als nächstes wird mein kleiner 20" monitor durch nen 26" Full HD ersetzt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2009)

Intel C2D E6600 
2x 1TB Samsung
Antec Solo


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2009)

Immer diese Folgekosten bei neuer Hardware 
1x OC-Labs Blende 3-Loch 61, 69, 75mm
1x OC-Labs MonoBlock MB-G3 Video ( Rev2) (Kupfer Edition)
4x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4
2x Distanzring 3mm - gerändelt - silber vernickelt
2x Masterkleer Schlauch 11,2/8mm klar (5/16"ID)


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. August 2009)

Lochrasterplatinen, LEDs, Widerstände, Schalter... Kleinzeug fürs Tagebuch


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. August 2009)

Nen neuen Rasierer + Trimmer


----------



## 8800 GT (3. August 2009)

NexxtDirect.de Sennheiser CX-500 - Ohrkanalhörer titan


----------



## o!m (3. August 2009)

Getriebeöl für meinen Golf II Bj. 89


----------



## Shady (3. August 2009)

1 Packung Meßmer Romeo & Julia - Himbeer Marzipan Tee.
Lecker!


----------



## Shi (3. August 2009)

Arctic Silver 5 WLP 5.99€


----------



## Tecqu (4. August 2009)

6 Tischtennisbälle


----------



## cami (4. August 2009)

Ne 3dfx voodoo2 xD
Die hat schon bald antikwert ^^


----------



## Uziflator (4. August 2009)

Hab mir diese gekauft  klick


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2009)

cami schrieb:


> Ne 3dfx voodoo2 xD
> Die hat schon bald antikwert ^^



Davon hab ich hier noch zwei Stück .


----------



## Doney (4. August 2009)

HannsG HH191DP, 19 Zoll

bei Hoh.de... cooler shop


----------



## KempA (4. August 2009)

da ich jetzt nochma anfange zu spielen, hab ich mir fußballschuhe gekauft


----------



## computertod (4. August 2009)

hier im Forum nen S-ATA DVD-Brenner für 11,90 inkl.


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2009)

2900 GT,X 1950 pro und eine 7900 GS.........was sollte ich auch sonst kaufen


----------



## Tom3004 (4. August 2009)

Angelzubehör...im Wert von 5,38€


----------



## cami (4. August 2009)

Joa.. grafikkarten sind immer gut.
Bei mir is noch gerade ne 7800 GS dazu gekommen.
Mal schauen wie weit die sich quälen lässt xD


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2009)

G71 oder G70?


----------



## Siffer81 (4. August 2009)

Ne neue Soundkarte (Creative X-FI Titanium) und ne neue Maus, (Roccat Kone)


----------



## computertod (4. August 2009)

Creative Fatal1ty Headset für 20 inkl.


----------



## madace (4. August 2009)

Ein bisschen was an Fahrradzubehör. Getreu dem Motto "Mein Fahrrad soll schöner/funktionaler (  ) werden.


----------



## k-b (5. August 2009)

Death Proof BD für 10 Euro  Death Proof - Todsicher [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Kurt Russel, Sidney Poitier, Rosario Dawson, Vanessa Ferlito, Jordan Ladd, Tracie Thoms, Zoe Bell, Mary Elizabeth Winstead, Rose McGowan, Eli Roth, Omar Doom, Michael Parks, Jonathan Loughran, Michael She


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (5. August 2009)

Cube Aim


----------



## CrashStyle (5. August 2009)

PCGH Testkit
PCGH Adapterkit
PCGH Zangen und Schraubendreher Set


----------



## emmaspapa (5. August 2009)

*Hot-Summer-Pizza*
mit herzhaftem Chickenfleisch, Paprika, Frischkäse, roten Zwiebeln und das Ganze auf milder Peperoni-Sauce und einer 0,2l Coca Cola gratis

26cm Salamipizza und 20cm Schinkenpizza


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (5. August 2009)

*auchhamwill*


----------



## blueman (6. August 2009)

EIn iPhone


----------



## Witcher (6. August 2009)

Eine Titan 3-fach Lüftersteuerung  5,25"


----------



## thysol (6. August 2009)

32" tv


----------



## Sk1ll3r (6. August 2009)

haha - 37" TV.. kam heute vormittag an... bombe


----------



## k-b (6. August 2009)

red alert 3 ! Hammer game!


----------



## madace (6. August 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> red alert 3 ! Hammer game!



Nicht wirklich. 

(Aber gut, Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden  )


----------



## thysol (6. August 2009)

Call of Juarez Bound in Blood


----------



## Hai0815 (6. August 2009)

nen kleinen Knuffel^^

Asus Eee PC 1005 HA


----------



## 1821984 (6. August 2009)

Hab vor ca. 2 Wochen nen neuen TV bekommen, weil der alte plötzlich nich mehr wollte. Son pech, wo ich meine Freundin schon die ganze zeit belabert hab, dass wir dringend nen Flachbildschirm brauchen, weil sone Röhre voll altmodisch ist und siehe da, er hat meine Gebete erhört. Und dabei ist nur der Trafo warscheinlich im Po.

Jetzt steht hier nen schöner 37 Zoll von Phillips. Und das ganze 200€ billiger als im Großmarkt. 

Freu  man ist der Geil


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> red alert 3 ! Hammer game!


 
Gibts das schon für PC?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

Kaffeeeeee


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Hmm, ich esse gerade das Eis, das ich mir heute Nachmittag mitgebracht hatte.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

Jetzt will ich auch eins, upps falscher Thread.


----------



## Ezio (7. August 2009)

Silverstone TJ07


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (7. August 2009)

Trelock LS 280 Kombiset
 XLC Bar Grips, verschraubt, schwarz/grau 
BBB bell Loud & Clear BBB-11 
 XLC Mudguard-Set Mud Max
Ciclomaster CM 4.09 Blackline


----------



## k-b (7. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts das schon für PC?


scho ewig, hat nur noch 23 euro gekostet


----------



## der Türke (7. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts das schon für PC?




schon sehr lange es kommt schon Commander and Conquer 4 raus 

es gibt  sogar schon das Addon  "der Aufstand für RED 3"

Mini Gore hab ich mir gekauft für 0,79€ das spielt macht süchtig mein High Score 3000Punkte


----------



## Demcy (7. August 2009)

nicht grade aber vor kurzem 

ne Canon EOS 1000D + Tamron 55-200mm + BG + Handschlaufe + Stativ + Fotorucksack + 2 Lern DVDs von Gallileo-Desing + Geli-Blende fürs 58mm

Zusammen knapp 950€


----------



## potzblitz (7. August 2009)

Logitech G19 & nochmals 6 GB OCZ DDR3 1866 Mhz Speicher


----------



## Phil_5 (8. August 2009)

Evga x58 sli le


----------



## CrashStyle (8. August 2009)

Cougar CM 700W ATX 2.3

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar CM 700Watt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. August 2009)

Nudeln.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Eismarillenknödel


----------



## HollomaN (8. August 2009)

hab grad 45 liter Super Bleifrei getankt.


----------



## DrSin (8. August 2009)

Pulle Jägermeister wo aber schon die Hälfte fehlt


----------



## ole88 (8. August 2009)

fürn dremel schleif aufsätze, sekunden kleber, und das crysis max.edition


----------



## CrashStyle (8. August 2009)

Pizza Mafia


----------



## madace (8. August 2009)

vor ca. 14h 6 Brötchen und einen Zwetschgen-Plunder


----------



## fLy (9. August 2009)

Nokia 5800 xm
Giant Terrago 3 disc


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. August 2009)

Schülerwochenkarte (DB)


----------



## jaws (9. August 2009)

Sony DVD-Brenner Optiarc


----------



## nulchking (9. August 2009)

Grade Fifa 08 auf dem Trödel für 2€ erstanden ^^


----------



## True Monkey (9. August 2009)

Ein Beutel Tabak eine Flasche Paddys,2 Flaschen Cola ....alles was man so für einen Sonntag braucht

(Danke Tanke )


----------



## jaws (9. August 2009)

Verdammt, hab vergessen das ich auch BO Shirt, Cap und Biografie bekommen habe....


----------



## cami (9. August 2009)

Soeben konnte ich meine 295 GTX, welche ich ersteigert habe, abholen xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. August 2009)

ich habe mir gestern ein eis gekauft^^
außerdem mittwoch ne PCGH


----------



## N1lle (9. August 2009)

Ich mir gerade Trackmania United Forever für 14 Euro


----------



## 0815klimshuck (10. August 2009)

Hab mir bei CSL-Computer für 419€ nen Aufrüstrechner und bei Mediamarkt ne 1TB USB Platte gekauft...

PC:
Asrock P43DE
Q6700
2x 2GB 800 Samsung
600Watt Netzteil NoName
CSL Gehäuse
EliteGroup 9600GT 2GB


----------



## Witcher (10. August 2009)

Divinity II Ego Draconis


----------



## DMC (10. August 2009)

bei Caseking, siehe Sigantur...sowie war ich gerade Tanken...gilt das auch als kaufen?


----------



## Da_Frank (10. August 2009)

klaro  hast ja sprit gekauft^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. August 2009)

Beim Tanken kauft man nicht unbedingt Sprit. Man kann Sprit auch aus parkenden Autos klauen. 
Ich rate euch aber, das niemals zu tun. Sonst kommt mal jemand an und leer euch den Tank und das ist nicht lustig.


----------



## DMC (10. August 2009)

nur leider sind diese art von käufe nich sehr langlebig


----------



## DMC (10. August 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Beim Tanken kauft man nicht unbedingt Sprit. Man kann Sprit auch aus parkenden Autos klauen.
> Ich rate euch aber, das niemals zu tun. Sonst kommt mal jemand an und leer euch den Tank und das ist nicht lustig.



is dirs schonmal passiert?

EDIT: Man kann ja auch von der Tanke klauen  Nur ich glaub, bevor man das macht sollte man lieber die parkenden autos nehmen


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (10. August 2009)

ich hab mir endlich nen Ersatz für mein Intuos3 gekauft, das war nun auch schon etwas älter xD
Jetzt gibbet erstmal was gescheites für Photoshop CS4:
Wacom Intuos 4 L A4 wide Grafiktablett: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Beim Tanken kauft man nicht unbedingt Sprit. Man kann Sprit auch aus parkenden Autos klauen.
> Ich rate euch aber, das niemals zu tun. Sonst kommt mal jemand an und leer euch den Tank und das ist nicht lustig.


 
Du kannst ja mal einen "Was habt ihr gerade geklaut Thread" eröffnen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal einen "Was habt ihr gerade geklaut Thread" eröffnen.


Da würde nur ein einziger User etwas posten, der klaut regelmäßig Whisky, die rauen Mengen kann er nämlich nicht bezahlen, ich will keinen Namen nennen. Außer diesem User würde dort niemand posten, weil alle anderen User ehrlich sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Oder man kann darin mehr Games zählen als es bei Amazon gibt.


----------



## STSLeon (11. August 2009)

Äußert wahrscheinlich...

BTT: Ein paar Salami-Baguettes


----------



## LeO (11. August 2009)

Nokia 6600


----------



## 0815klimshuck (11. August 2009)

hab mir gerade n JoGo Drink gekauft muhahahahahhah und nun weiter vorm rechner sitzen und auf feierabend warten muahahhahahahahahha


ig sag: "...muhahhahah AMD muckert!"


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. August 2009)

Ich war gerade bei der Tanke und habe mir die neue BIKE gekauft.


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2009)

War im Supermark und hab meinen Bier-Bestand wieder aufgefüllt.


----------



## Pommes (11. August 2009)

Der Herr der Ringe Trilogie Special Extended Edition


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Der Herr der Ringe Trilogie Special Extended Edition


 
So spät erst? die hatte ich schon als sie rausgekommen war. Jetzt könnte man ja auch die Blu-Ray-Fassung abwarten.


----------



## Pommes (11. August 2009)

Ich kaufe alles später 
Bald kaufe ich noch meine Windows7 Vorbestellpacks


----------



## superman1989 (11. August 2009)

tuning teile für mein rc car ^^


----------



## DMC (11. August 2009)

komm grad von der Döner-Bude


----------



## roga01 (11. August 2009)

Ich war in LA in einer Outlett-Mall und habe ca. $200 liegen lassen, war nur in 3 Geschäften .

Dann noch 2GB Ram und ne Logitech V450 für mein Medion Akoya E1312.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. August 2009)

Also fangen wir mal an!
Sind überweisungen gewesen, aber sind dann halt meine.

Q9550 E0
Asus Maximus II Formula 
GTX285 Mushkin (in göttlichen Weiß)
Samsung 1TB Festplatte
Rebel 9 (als Gehäuse fürn Arbeitskollege)

Sixpack bibop (ist schon fast leer)


----------



## Shi (11. August 2009)

Powercolor Radeon HD 4730, 60€


----------



## JonnyCCC (12. August 2009)

harry potter band 7


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. August 2009)

für 55Eier nen 19" BenQ LCD und nen Brenner dazu.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. August 2009)

JonnyCCC schrieb:


> harry potter band 7


 


 und das verrätst du in der Öffentlichkeit


----------



## Shady (12. August 2009)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> und das verrätst du in der Öffentlichkeit



Naja, es gibt Leute die finden die Serie gut! Ich gehöre auch dazu...
Und es handelt sich eindeutig NICHT um Kinderbücher.


----------



## madace (12. August 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt Leute die finden die Serie gut! Ich gehöre auch dazu...
> Und es handelt sich eindeutig NICHT um Kinderbücher.



Spätestens mit Band 6 sind das keine Kinderbücher mehr. 
So viele Tote wie es in Band 6+7 gibt.
Das macht die Reihe aber auch so gut.
Viele Leser haben sich (zumindest alters-technisch) entwickelt - wie die Bücher.

Ich hab' auch alle gelesen (z.T. auf engl.). Und steh dazu!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. August 2009)

naja 1-5 ist aber kindergarten. der 6. war endlich mal spannend


----------



## Shady (12. August 2009)

madace schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch alle gelesen (z.T. auf engl.). Und steh dazu!



Hab sie auch zT auf engl. gelesen, weil ich nicht mehr auf die dt. Fassung warten wollte... Danach hab ich sie trotzdem noch in dt. gekauft und gelesen. Habe die einzelnen Bänder eigentlich regelrecht mehrmals "verschlungen". Bei erscheinen der ersten war ich ja auch noch um einiges jünger...
Trotz das die ersten Teile etwas sanfter gehalten sind, find ich sie immer noch gut!


----------



## grubsnek (12. August 2009)

JonnyCCC schrieb:


> harry potter band 7



Hab mir gestern den Film dazu angesehen. Ich find ihn irgendwie langweilig. Die ganze Action scheint im zweiten Teil zu kommen. 

Und ich hab die Bücher auch gelsen


----------



## Shady (12. August 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern den Film dazu angesehen. Ich find ihn irgendwie langweilig. Die ganze Action scheint im zweiten Teil zu kommen.
> 
> Und ich hab die Bücher auch gelsen



Film ist aber zu Band 6. *SCNR*
Is aber meistens so, wenn man ein Buch kennt, dass dann der Film nich mehr so gut ist. Noch hab ich ihn nich gesehn, will ihn mir aber noch anschaun.


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2009)

Ein Blinkrelais für Austin Mini MK IV oder neuer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. August 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Film ist aber zu Band 6. *SCNR*
> Is aber meistens so, wenn man ein Buch kennt, dass dann der Film nich mehr so gut ist. Noch hab ich ihn nich gesehn, will ihn mir aber noch anschaun.



In dem Film haben sie manche Stellen hinzugefügt oder entfernt, damits spannender und actionreicher wird. Man möchte ja nicht im Kino einschlafen


----------



## joraku (12. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> In dem Film haben sie manche Stellen hinzugefügt oder entfernt, damits spannender und actionreicher wird. Man möchte ja nicht im Kino einschlafen



Die haben die fetteste Action - Szene in Harry Potter einfach weggelassen... 

@ Topic: Unreal Tournament 2004 für 2€ bei Ebay.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. August 2009)

welche denn?


----------



## roadgecko (12. August 2009)

2ma Smart Sam Performance 2,1" Draht


----------



## Pommes (12. August 2009)

Kürzere Haare


----------



## Witcher (12. August 2009)

hab mir Hardstyle Vol. 17 im MM geholt


----------



## Th3 GhOst (12. August 2009)

Guter Musikgeschmack @ witcher.
Wie issen die so. bräuchte auch mal wieder was neues ^^

Hab mir gerade ne scharfe Currywurst mit Pommes gegönnt ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (12. August 2009)

2xPizza für die hungrigen Bencher $Lil Phil$ und mich


----------



## joraku (12. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> welche denn?



Endkampf im Schloss, da wo die Todesser wieder fliehen... ist zumindest im Buch anderst und actionreicher. 
@ Topic: nichts...


----------



## 0815klimshuck (13. August 2009)

hab mir n Yogho! Yogho! 


AMD muckert


----------



## Shady (13. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> In dem Film haben sie manche Stellen hinzugefügt oder entfernt,



War ja in anderen Teilen nich anders...


----------



## nulchking (14. August 2009)

Ein ZBoard und WII Spiel im Tausch gegen 12 gebrauchte PS2 Games,
sowie Gestern bei Conrad einen 23.6" von BenQ für 189.-


----------



## taks (15. August 2009)

Ich habe mir endlich einen gescheiten Gehörschutz bestellt.
Ich hoffe nur er kommt nächsten Dienstag, weil am Mittwoch gehts ans Frequency Festival


----------



## Tecqu (15. August 2009)

Ein Kamerastativ und 12 Tischtennisbälle


----------



## Whoosaa (15. August 2009)

Philips 42" Fernseher mit AmbiLight.

Fazit: Rockt. 

Bald kommt dann das 5.1 Surround-System, und dann geht's erst richtig los.


----------



## taks (16. August 2009)

Zwei Alben von ASTPAI.
Und Vieeell Bier und Gin Tonic


----------



## CrashStyle (16. August 2009)

Gestern Abend Pizza Roccula


----------



## DMC (16. August 2009)

ne neue zimmerpflanze


----------



## da_Fiesel (16. August 2009)

hmm...
also gerade eben vorhin...ne Pizza Hawai


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. August 2009)

Ein neues T-Shirt , sowas geiles hab ich noch nie gesehen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGhy2L3Wu9o&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGhy2L3Wu9o&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Mfg Micha


----------



## R4Z3R (17. August 2009)

ein skatebaord von trap für 99€


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. August 2009)

einen neuen PC für 643,47€


----------



## computertod (17. August 2009)

Passbilder für 9€


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







PS: leider gibts das letzte Tshirt nur als XL und S


----------



## oupho (17. August 2009)

Ne Logitech G5:


----------



## Bond2602 (17. August 2009)

Endlich mein Tablett 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (17. August 2009)

Philips dvd Player


----------



## Paule_87 (17. August 2009)

Für 450€ einen Q9650 + Asus Maximus II Formula + 8GB DDR2 1066 Corsair Dominator Ram auf Ebay 

Mein P5Q Premium + E8600 + 4GB DDR2 1150 Apogee GT Ram, welche ich ebenfalls günstig bei Ebay ersteigert habe, verkaufe ich wieder 

Hach ich liebe Ebay, mit Ausnahme meiner Festplatten, Netzteile und Kühler kaufe ich alles dort.

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## madace (17. August 2009)

Bioshock und Crysis *uncut *für insgesamt 22.- EUR bei amazon.de


----------



## R4Z3R (17. August 2009)

Ein dakine wonder rucksack und ein NZXT Lexa bluline gehäuse


----------



## david430 (18. August 2009)

anno 1404 für 39,95€


----------



## ---AlexandeR--- (18. August 2009)

Lancool K62 "Thor's Hammer Edition"
Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 625 Watt
2x Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300
Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X
Intel® Core™ i7-920 Prozessor
Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit
Asus Rampage II Extreme
Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset

//ich hatte 18ten Geburtstag


----------



## CrashStyle (18. August 2009)

Ein Käse-Räuber, laugencrossant und ein Nusshörnchen


----------



## madace (18. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ein Käse-Räuber (...)



Eine Maus?


----------



## Raeven (18. August 2009)

Ein ASUS P5Q Pro Mainboard.
Auf zu neuen Ufern.


----------



## DrSin (18. August 2009)

Hertz Mille ML3000


----------



## Menthe (18. August 2009)

Das Lancool K62 + Prolimatech Megahalems als Bundle bei Caseking


----------



## k-b (18. August 2009)

Logitech VX Nano Cordless Laser Mouse für Notebooks: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Kingston 2GB DDR2 PC2-5300 CL5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
CD ROM Laufwerk USB extern Slim: Amazon.de: okluge
Asus Eee PC 1005HA-M 10 Zoll Netbook weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2009)

Samsung i900 Omnia. 
24 Zoll Monitor 
10 neue 1TB Festplatten, Samsung F3 Serie.


----------



## Jeezy (18. August 2009)

Sag mir mal wozu du 10TB brauchst^^


----------



## Sesfontain (18. August 2009)

eine packung tintenpatronen


----------



## utacat (18. August 2009)

Divinity II


----------



## Hai0815 (18. August 2009)

Asus Xonar D2X

und nen Radiowecker


----------



## Whoosaa (18. August 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> Sag mir mal wozu du 10TB brauchst^^


----------



## CentaX (19. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 10 neue 1TB Festplatten, Samsung F3 Serie.



Sag mir, wie viele ausfallen 
Würd mich nich trauen, noch eine einzige weitere HDD von denen zu kaufen  2 Platten gehabt, eine 2* defekte Sektoren, andere hat anfangs geklackert, Mistdinger...


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2009)

Tja thats Samsung. 

@topic
Was zu trinken


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2009)

DFI Lanparty P45 JR
Q8200
Noctua NH-U9B


Später dann noch das Lian Li V351


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2009)

Crysis - Special Edition: PC: Amazon.de: Games

Bei dem Preis ging es nicht anders


----------



## madace (19. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Crysis - Special Edition: PC: Amazon.de: Games
> 
> Bei dem Preis ging es nicht anders



Nachmacher!


----------



## Kazulah (19. August 2009)

Philips GoGear Spark mp3player. Gutes Teil


----------



## SnowmanSW (19. August 2009)

Dragon Age: Origins Collectors vorbestellt FTW!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2009)

SnowmanSW schrieb:


> Dragon Age: Origins Collectors vorbestellt FTW!



Ich geb dir ein Tipp, wenn du auf der Wächterinsel bist, spreche vorher alle 8 Anwärter an, bevor du dich für 4 entscheidest. Sonst hast du Pech und das Hauptquest geht nicht weiter. Da zockt man viele Stunden und dann passiert sowas penibles und versaut einem alles, sollte der 1. Patch angeblich beheben. Tja wohl doch net


----------



## Witcher (19. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich geb dir ein Tipp, wenn du auf der Wächterinsel bist, spreche vorher alle 8 Anwärter an, bevor du dich für 4 entscheidest. Sonst hast du Pech und das Hauptquest geht nicht weiter. Da zockt man viele Stunden und dann passiert sowas penibles und versaut einem alles, sollte der 1. Patch angeblich beheben. Tja wohl doch net



ich glaub das was du meinst is Divinity II er hatt aber Dragon Age


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2009)

Witcher schrieb:


> ich glaub das was du meinst is Divinity II er hatt aber Dragon Age



Hups stimmt, klingt aber auch beides zum verwechseln ähnlich


----------



## CrashStyle (19. August 2009)

3870X2 im Luxx


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. August 2009)

Zusätzliche 4GB RAM für mein System.

Mfg


----------



## 1821984 (19. August 2009)

Freitag ne erxterne Festplatte weil ich unbedingt ne Sicherheitskopie machen musste, weil der Laptop nur noch im abgesicherten modus startetet.

Auch nen guter grund oder?


----------



## Schachi (19. August 2009)

naja fürn pc hab ich mir grad nichts gekauft, jetzt kommt erstmal mein neuer 
Samsung 37B651 ins Schlafzimmer  als nächstes kommt dann ein laptop dazu.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. August 2009)

- den "Lidl-Dremel"
- großer Kasten Schöfferhofer (halb/halb)
- ne neue CD von meiner Lieblingsinterpretin (siehe Desktop-Thread)

jetzt wird das restliche Bare noch gespart, bräuchte nochnen Bluetooth USB Adapter


----------



## EGThunder (20. August 2009)

1x SuperTalent Ultra-Drive ME 128GB, endlich eine SSD!
1x Windows Vista x64 Business mit Upgrade auf Win. 7, da mit der ganze Schrott bei Home-Premium auf den Saxx geht. 

EG


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. August 2009)

gerade eben 2x2GB DDR2-9600er RAM von OCZ (der mit den eingebauten WaKühlern), bald kommt noch ein Päarchen


----------



## N1lle (20. August 2009)

ne Xbox 360 
vllt noch Karten fürs schandmaul Konzert 
nen Kasten Bier 
und nen VGA Adapter für die xbox


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. August 2009)

Geilen Ram.


----------



## Saab-FAN (21. August 2009)

Nen Scythe Ninja 2 und einen Accelero Xtreme 280


----------



## SnowmanSW (21. August 2009)

House - die dritte Staffel!


----------



## Phil_5 (21. August 2009)

Silverstone Fortress
Megahalems 
3 * Xigmatek Black Line
Halterungsklemmen fürn Megahalems


----------



## CroCop86 (21. August 2009)

Ne Kiste Herrnbräu Helles
Stange Big Pack Rote L&M
Einmal Volltanken ^^


----------



## N1lle (21. August 2009)

ne flasche augustiner 
und mir kommt da grade ne Idee für nen Thread: Der "Was habt ihr gerade VERKAUFT" Thread


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. August 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> ne flasche augustiner
> und mir kommt da grade ne Idee für nen Thread: Der "Was habt ihr gerade VERKAUFT" Thread



den gibts auch


----------



## N1lle (21. August 2009)

och verdammt


----------



## Witcher (21. August 2009)

Hardstyle Attack 2009


----------



## RedBrain (21. August 2009)

Revoltec LightMouse Precision 1.5 für 14€
Euro Truck Simulator für 10€


----------



## Easy_E (21. August 2009)

BGB


----------



## _Snaker_ (21. August 2009)

zwar nicht "grade" aber trotzdem ganz neu 

Evga x58 SLI LE
6GB Corsair DDR3
Intel i7 - 920


----------



## roadgecko (21. August 2009)

GamesCom E-Ticket und 2 Arkansas Schleifsteine inkl. Schleiföl


----------



## utacat (21. August 2009)

@ roadgecko
Ich hoffe nicht für die Mars zum Anfassen.

8 GB USB Flashdrive Speicher


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

Zotac 9800GT ECO 512MB


----------



## roadgecko (22. August 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> @ roadgecko
> Ich hoffe nicht für die Mars zum Anfassen.
> 
> 8 GB USB Flashdrive Speicher



Was für Mars


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2009)

Vor ca. einer Stunde eine Echtleder-Jacke für 250 €. Passt sehr gut zu meiner Silhouette ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## utacat (22. August 2009)

@roadgecko
Schau mal hier rein weiter unten ist die Mars.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-goes-gamescom-tag-1-achtung-bilder-flut.html

Gruß utacat


----------



## HollomaN (22. August 2009)

eine große tankfüllung V-Power zum preis von Super, 
sowie eine Komplett-Intensive-Waschreinigung.

jetzt glänzt er wieder


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. August 2009)

4 Bücher beim thalia


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. August 2009)

36W-Leuchtstoff-Leiste, 742er Kaltweiß für 3,78€.  Wird möglicherweise nur ne Übergangslösung.
Wenigstens besser als die schäbige alte Lampe aus hässlich-grauem vergilbtem Plastik.


----------



## Railroadfighter (22. August 2009)

Banjo Kazooie Schraube locker und 3*800 Microsoft Points. Hat weniger gekostet als einmal 2100.


----------



## Janny (22. August 2009)

Die neue Flex und n Sixer Mixxed up Energy Drink.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. August 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> n Sixer Mixxed up Energy Drink.


Lecker...  Energy Drink, insbesondere Mixxed Up, ist einfach göttlich. Bier ist zwar immer noch besser, aber Energy ist ganz klar auf Platz 2, vor Wein, Champagner, Cola und allen anderen Getränken.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. August 2009)

Delta Electronics FFB1212EHE 120x120x38mm, Doppelkugellager, 4000rpm, 322m³/h, 59dB(A), 24W Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Delta Electronics FFB1212EHE 120x120x38mm, Doppelkugellager, 4000rpm, 322m³/h, 59dB(A), 24W Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Den hab ich auch hier rummliegen, mal ausm Server ausgebaut. Mensch der ist ja richtig was wert


----------



## Justin Bieber (23. August 2009)

hab mir die g15 refresh von logitech und die mx cordless laser maus von logitech geholt

ich google mal bilder für euch hier:

maus:
http://www.download.bg/upl/attachments/Logitech_MX_Cordless_Ergonomic_Mouse.7363.jpg

tastatur:
http://www.fuergamer.com/xanario/images/gross/g15refresh1.jpg

als nächster kommt ein neuer moni hab nähmlich noch röhre

hole warscheinlich diesen synchmaster hab gehört der soll gut sein


----------



## _Snaker_ (24. August 2009)

Mein Crysis Special Version ist grade angekommen. Habe es noch am Samstag für 9 Euro bestellt, jetzt kostet es wieder 29 

Danke für den Hinweis hier im Thread 

Crysis - Special Edition: PC: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Opheliac (24. August 2009)

Alle verfügbaren Star Wars Legacy Bücher 1x Sixpack Bölkstoff  und Miezen und Wauwaufutter.


----------



## R4Z3R (24. August 2009)

Abit K9N 32X


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. August 2009)

Subway Chicken Terriyaki mit Cheese Oregano Brot, Scheibenkäse, Salat, Sauren Gurken und Mexican Southwest Sauce


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. August 2009)

*Puffreis*


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. August 2009)

Seagate Barracuda ST3250318AS 7200.12, nicht schlecht die "Kleine"


----------



## maaaaatze (25. August 2009)

In letzter Zeit:

Canon EOS 1000D
GamesCom Ticket
Auto 
Rammsteinticket für Mannheim
Neue Shisha

war erstma es wichtigste


----------



## axel25 (25. August 2009)

Acer X243H


----------



## GoZoU (25. August 2009)

• Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml
• Watercool GPU-X2 4-fach Adapter
• Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870/4890
• Anschlusskit Verschraubung 13/10mm G1/4" gerade
• Masterkleer Schlauch 13/10mm UV-aktiv weiß (3/8"ID)
• XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator
• Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LT
• Blende Triple (360)/ Schlitz, schwarz
• 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - s
• Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex
• Phobya Verlängerung 3Pin Molex extra lang (600mm)

• Lunze: Reglungstechnik

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## N1lle (25. August 2009)

GoZoU da fällt mir grad auf dein Avatar ist doch Freakazoid oder???


aso und nomma nen Kasten Bier


----------



## CroCop86 (25. August 2009)

Ne Kiste Augustiner Edelstoff und Grillfleisch


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Ne Kiste Augustiner Edelstoff


 
Jeder sauft das Zeug, unglaublich Grillfleisch doch hoffentlich vom Metzger?


----------



## N1lle (25. August 2009)

Mal so ne Frage wo kommtn ihr eig her??? oder gibts des Augustiner net nur in Bayern???


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2009)

Augustiner ist zu 100% bayerisches Bier, kann man aber auf Bestellung denk ich kaufen wo man will


----------



## Witcher (25. August 2009)

Ein Eis


----------



## KempA (25. August 2009)

da ich alleine zuhause bin und absolut nich kochen kann, werd ich mir gleich eine peperoni-pizza kaufen


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2009)

recell schrieb:


> da ich alleine zuhause bin und absolut nich kochen kann, werd ich mir gleich eine peperoni-pizza kaufen


 
Warum nicht eine beschtellen?


----------



## Hai0815 (25. August 2009)

ein Abit AW9D Max in der Bucht 
und 2 x 2 Gb GeiL Evo One


----------



## nulchking (25. August 2009)

recell schrieb:


> da ich alleine zuhause bin und absolut nich kochen kann, werd ich mir gleich eine peperoni-pizza kaufen



Du kannst nicht kochen 

Ne Brille für 110€, Klammotten für 20€, für 19,30 bei 3dsupply ^^


----------



## KempA (25. August 2009)

@ two-face:

bestellen wär natürlicher einfacher gewesen, aber die haben da keine peperoni-pizza (ich weiß, ist sehr merkwürdig)

@ nulchking:

ich seh das klassisch, kochen muss später meine freundin/frau, aber jetzt wohn ich ja noch zuhause


----------



## CroCop86 (25. August 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Grillfleisch doch hoffentlich vom Metzger?



Ja logisch, muss ja frisch sein und selber zubereitet werden. Den fertig Fraß von den Discountern kann man doch net essen



> Mal so ne Frage wo kommtn ihr eig her??? oder gibts des Augustiner net nur in Bayern???



Aus dem Herzen Bayerns


----------



## GoZoU (26. August 2009)

• Kiste Cola
• Neues Trikot



N1lle schrieb:


> GoZoU da fällt mir grad auf dein Avatar ist doch Freakazoid oder???


 Jap ist er.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Da_Frank (26. August 2009)

Meine Eltern haben sich ohne mich zu fragen eine neue Digitalkamera gekauft.
Eine Jenoptik JD 8.0 Z3C... 8 MP, aber grauenhafte Bilder.. und dafür 50 Euro


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. August 2009)

Gestern bei Zack-Zack ein 10m Hdmi Kabel für 25€ (inkl. versand) macht echt nen super bild


----------



## STSLeon (26. August 2009)

Eine Samsung F3.. mal sehen was HD-Tune dazu sagt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. August 2009)

PCGH Fan Edition 10/09 gerade bestellt


----------



## CrashStyle (26. August 2009)

PC Games Hardware Fan Edition 10/09 für 7,99€


----------



## Witcher (26. August 2009)

ein MSI K9A2 Platinum V2


----------



## utacat (27. August 2009)

Einen Computerstuhl von Lidl


----------



## darkfabel (27. August 2009)

habe mir heute die Razer NAGA bestellt.


----------



## Bond2602 (28. August 2009)

PS3 mit Sonic Unleashed für den 1. September bestellt 

*total übermäßig freu*


----------



## Witcher (28. August 2009)

OCZ 4GB KIT Gold PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9

AMD Phenom II X4 945 4x3.00GHz AM3 Box 95W

Samsung SpinPoint F1 500GB SATA II 16MB 

VSapphire HD 4870 1024MB GDDR5 Vapor-X 

Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H, 785G Sockel AM3

Enermax PRO82+ 525W ATX 2.2 

LG Electronics GH22LS50 SATA schwarz bulk

Cooler Master Elite 332 schwarz


----------



## Hai0815 (28. August 2009)

Gerade abgeholt:

1x Prolimatech Meghalems
1x WD Caviar Black 1 TB


----------



## BigBubby (28. August 2009)

9500gt


----------



## CentaX (28. August 2009)

2* Schwarze Jeans, eine schwarze Sporthose, 4 schwarze T-Shirts ...
Gesamtpreis ca. 140€  Wieso muss der Mist eigl so teuer sein...


----------



## BigBubby (28. August 2009)

ICh glaube du solltest etwas farbe in dein leben bringen


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (28. August 2009)

Sony MDR XB-700
Die haben nen hammer Bass, so viel ist sicher^^


----------



## Tig3r0023 (28. August 2009)

Ne 2. GTX285 und da leider mein Netzteil nicht gereicht hat für SLI noch ein bequiet Dark Power 100Watt. Und nen Samsung Syncmaster T260HD. Teurer Tag , hat sich aber gelohnt. Jetzt heißt es aber wieder arbeiten gehen...


----------



## Opheliac (28. August 2009)

1 Kasten Bölkstoff und 1 Kasten Raubritter Dunkel also den Prost.


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

Tig3r0023 schrieb:


> Ne 2. GTX285 und da leider mein Netzteil nicht gereicht hat für SLI noch ein bequiet Dark Power 100Watt. Und nen Samsung Syncmaster T260HD. Teurer Tag , hat sich aber gelohnt. Jetzt heißt es aber wieder arbeiten gehen...




bist du sicher dass es nur 100 watt sind


----------



## Dude (29. August 2009)

Ich hab gestern ne gebrauchte ATI Club 3D Radeon HD 4850 OC EDITION bekommen,die ich bei E..y für 59 Ocken inkl. Versand gekauft habe 
Hab mir das Ding als reine "Notfallkarte" gekauft,da ich in der Vergangenheit mal 2 Wochen ohne Grafikkarte auskommen musste  und das bei nem MB ohne onboard (man ist das sch.....).
Teste die Karte gerade und finde das sie ein echtes Schnäppchen war.
Werde die Karte nem Kumpel zur "Aufbewahrung" in seinem PC spendieren,bis bei mir der "Ernstfall" eintritt (hoffentlich nicht).Er freut sich,da er derzeit noch ne ATI HD 2600 Pro hat


----------



## k-b (29. August 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> PS3 mit Sonic Unleashed für den 1. September bestellt
> 
> *total übermäßig freu*


Yeah! Das game rockt!


----------



## MSPCFreak (29. August 2009)

Ne Heißklebepistole für mein Projekt -> Tagebuch!


----------



## k-b (29. August 2009)

The Passionate Programmer: Creating a Remarkable Career in Software Development Pragmatic Life: Amazon.de: Chad Fowler: Englische Bücher


----------



## push@max (29. August 2009)

Für 20€ Super...


----------



## Tom3004 (29. August 2009)

1x Bratnudeln beim Chinesen


----------



## feivel (29. August 2009)

ein xbox360gamepad für den pc.
anschliessen, spielen
mal was anderes im gegensatz zum ständigen rumgebastle mit dem alten xbox1 gamepad


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. August 2009)

zwar nicht jetzt aber vorhin 

20m Lautsprecher Kabel (2,5²)


----------



## k-b (30. August 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Für 20€ Super...


hö? Wie darf ich den Beitrag verstehen?
20€ sind doch n guter Preis für n (Unterhaltungs-)buch. 

Meine sonstige Fachliteratur kostet ja eher in der Region um 30-40€  
PDFs fühlen sich einfach nicht an wie Bücher und kann man einfach nicht aufgeschlagen liegen lassen


----------



## Menthe (30. August 2009)

Ich glaube er meinte nicht das Buch sondern Benzin^^


----------



## Bond2602 (30. August 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Yeah! Das game rockt!



Auch ein Sonic fan?


----------



## k-b (30. August 2009)

Was für n blöder Zufall  Aber solche Kleinigkeiten sind doch hier nun wirklich keine Erwähnung Wert.. da bin ich wirklich nicht davon ausgegangen, dass er den Kraftstoff meint


----------



## k-b (30. August 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Auch ein Sonic fan?


jau hab mir au den dlc geholt


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2009)

@k-b
Benutz den "Ändern"-Button.
*duck und weg*


----------



## mr_sleeve (30. August 2009)

is Rumpelkammer von daher eig egal 

---> ich hab mir grad Pizzakäse vom Rewe geholt


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2009)

Auch in der Rumpelkammer gelten die Forenregeln.
Vielleicht sollte ich den Meldebutton drücken, damit sich ein Mod darum kümmert.

@Topic
War zwar gestern, aber trotzdem.
Klopapier und Hackfleisch.


----------



## madace (30. August 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> is Rumpelkammer von daher eig egal
> 
> ---> ich hab mir grad Pizzakäse vom Rewe geholt



Echten Pizza-Käse? Oder so ein Analog-Käse-Imitat-Dreckszeug?


----------



## BigBubby (30. August 2009)

Vermute ich auch mal


----------



## Rheinlaender (30. August 2009)

Ein Silverstone Raven 2, das noch nicht geliefert wurde


----------



## Bond2602 (30. August 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> jau hab mir au den dlc geholt



Ich wusste nicht, was du mit dlc meintest, da hab ich mal gegoogelt.

Es gibt also eine Erweiterung dazu? Cool 

Ich finde aber keine für PS3, weißt du da zufällig was drüber? 

Pseudo BTT: Ich hab gestern ein Geschenkt für meinen Kollegen zum 18. gekauft


----------



## k-b (30. August 2009)

dlc = Downloadcontent. Für n paar Euro kannst dir n paar Level ausm PSN runter laden


----------



## Bond2602 (30. August 2009)

Das hört sich gut an 

Wenn ich meine PS3 habe und ich das dann nicht finden sollte komme ich nochmal auf dich zurück


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. August 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> dlc = Downloadcontent.


Eigentlich steht dlc für Download Link Container. Das ist das Containerformat vom jDownloader und ist mit CCF und RSDF vergleichbar.
In diesen Containern stecken Links zu Dateien auf Filehostern wie RapidShare. Sinn der Sache ist, dass man die Links nicht sieht, aber trotzdem downloaden kann -> Schutz vor Petzen.

Ich hatte jDownloader mal drauf, aber Cryptload gefällt mir besser.


----------



## k-b (30. August 2009)

Ich glaub Downloadcontent gibts schon länger als das Phänomen Rapidshare 
Außerdem kannst du eine mehrdeutige Abkürzung nicht einfach für alle anderen festlegen indem du schreibst "Eigentlich"..


----------



## Rheinlaender (30. August 2009)

Das letzte, was ich mir gekauft habe, war das DFI LP X58 T3eH6 Motherboard und 3x2 Gb Patriot DDR 3 1600 Ram, das Raven kann man ja nicht zählen


----------



## Janny (31. August 2009)

3x Mixxed up energy Drink, Pute und Thunfisch.


----------



## Justin Bieber (31. August 2009)

neue puma schuhe und unterwäsche


----------



## Jeezy (31. August 2009)

Nen Wiener Würscht'l


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (31. August 2009)

Prolimatech Megahalems...dazu 2 be quiet Silent Wings USC
600er und 1000er Schleifpapier+Politur...
Na wer errät was ich vorhabe

greetz


----------



## 8800 GT (31. August 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Prolimatech Megahalems...dazu 2 be quiet Silent Wings USC
> 600er und 1000er Schleifpapier+Politur...
> Na wer errät was ich vorhabe
> 
> greetz


 extreme undervolting!


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (31. August 2009)

Schulsachen (Hefter, Blöcke etc.) --- Hoffentlich übersteh' ich die 12te unbeschadet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2009)

4 Trägerlose Tops für meine Freundin


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. August 2009)

King of Queens Staffel 7+8
Bluetooth USB Stick
Metroid Prime Trilogy (vorbestellt)
aktuelle FHM


----------



## Rheinlaender (31. August 2009)

Neues 6 Liter Faß, für meine kleine Zapfe


----------



## Jeezy (31. August 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> aktuelle FHM


ok und wer ist Covergirl?


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. August 2009)

Jennifer Love Hewitt, brauchst doch nur auf die Website schaun^^


----------



## Phil_5 (31. August 2009)

2 * Trainingshose
1 * Jacke 
1 * Fliesjacke (addon für jacke  )
uuund einen Swiffer


----------



## Jeezy (31. August 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt, brauchst doch nur auf die Website schaun^^


ist das nicht die Alte von Ghost Whisperer?


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. August 2009)

Jeezy schrieb:


> ist das nicht die Alte von Ghost Whisperer?



jab


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2009)

Xbox 360 Elite, mit "Specialability" und 3 Spielen war bei Konsolenprofis.de im Angebot.


----------



## Justin Bieber (31. August 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> 2 * Trainingshose
> 1 * Jacke
> 1 * Fliesjacke (addon für jacke  )
> uuund einen Swiffer




bei kleidung würde ich persönlich eher von zubehör anstatt addon reden

addon sagt man bei games oder software aber doch nicht bei jacken


----------



## HeNrY (31. August 2009)

Gerade "gekauft":
Einen Studienplatz


----------



## Whoosaa (31. August 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Gerade "gekauft":
> Einen Studienplatz



Welche Richtung?


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> bei kleidung würde ich persönlich eher von zubehör anstatt addon reden
> 
> addon sagt man bei games oder software aber doch nicht bei jacken


 
Dass er das ironisch gemeint haben könnte, kommt dir nicht?


----------



## HeNrY (31. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Welche Richtung?



Informatik


----------



## Whoosaa (31. August 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Informatik



Hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können.. 

Viel Erfolg dabei.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2009)

- BluRay-Combo Laufwerk 
- Logitech Boxen für den 2. PC


----------



## Pommes (31. August 2009)

Lá Colá


----------



## Da_Frank (31. August 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass er das ironisch gemeint haben könnte, kommt dir nicht?



Von ihm wars doch auch Ironie....


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Von ihm wars doch auch Ironie....


 
Aber dann legt man diese Ironie offen, man nimmt sie auseinander. Ich meine dass das ironisch gemeint war, ist doch klar wie Klosbrühe, dass StormraidR das aufgreifen muss, was eh schon jeder andere weiß, ist nicht gerade lustig


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (31. August 2009)

Eine RFID-Festplatte von Digittrade, siehe hier:  DIGITTRADE RFID Security 320 GB externe Festplatte USB: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Der Mac wird sich freuen^^


----------



## HeNrY (1. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können..
> 
> Viel Erfolg dabei.



Danke


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2009)

Das hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (1. September 2009)

Ein Starterseil für meinen Verbrenner, welches aber leider einen zu großen Durchmesser hat, also morgen nochmal zum Baumarkt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. September 2009)

Samsung SyncMaster P2250 & Speed-Link Gravity NX 2.1


----------



## DrSin (1. September 2009)

Ein Flexlight UV 60cm
Beleuchtungsmodul für den AGB
Ein neues Shoggy Sandwich

Nen Satz Querlenker und neue Bremsbeläge fürs Auto.

Monat fängt teuer an -.-


----------



## k-b (1. September 2009)

So, da die Credicardrechnung eh etwas höher ist wegen dem Netbook und dem Spaß drumrum und weil es gut läuft gleich mal noch meine Bibliothek etwas erweitert!

Advanced Rails Recipes: 72 New Ways to Build Stunning Rails Apps Pragmatic Programmers: Amazon.de: Mike Clark: Englische Bücher
Rails Recipes (Pragmatic Programmers): Amazon.de: Chad Fowler: Englische Bücher
Deploying Rails Applications: A Step-By-Step Guide Facets of Ruby: Amazon.de: Ezra Zygmuntowicz, Bruce Tate, Clinton Begin: Englische Bücher

Eine Investition in die Zukunft.
Ich gluab keiner hier postet so viele Bücher wie ich


----------



## CroCop86 (1. September 2009)

Ne Jeans, Hemd und n Polo Shirt
Dann für 60 Euro Super getankt
Und ne Kiste Bier gekauft

Scho wieder is am ende vom Geld noch so viel Monat übrig -.-


----------



## HeNrY (1. September 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> So, da die Credicardrechnung eh etwas höher ist wegen dem Netbook und dem Spaß drumrum und weil es gut läuft gleich mal noch meine Bibliothek etwas erweitert!
> 
> Advanced Rails Recipes: 72 New Ways to Build Stunning Rails Apps Pragmatic Programmers: Amazon.de: Mike Clark: Englische Bücher
> Rails Recipes (Pragmatic Programmers): Amazon.de: Chad Fowler: Englische Bücher
> ...



Hrhr, ich poste meine Bücher nicht ;D
Aber an Fachbüchern kann ich mich auch totkaufen


----------



## madace (1. September 2009)

Einen Döner und 1,5l Apfelsaft.


----------



## k-b (1. September 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Hrhr, ich poste meine Bücher nicht ;D
> Aber an Fachbüchern kann ich mich auch totkaufen


Hobby!


----------



## HeNrY (1. September 2009)

War/ist es ja auch bei mir


----------



## Bond2602 (1. September 2009)

YYeeeeehhhaaaaaaa

Das beste Spiel der Welt ....... und ne Konsole 


Das wars mit Hausaufgaben und lernen


----------



## Justin Bieber (1. September 2009)

eine monatskarte nach höchst für fast 150 euro und ne flasche cola


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (1. September 2009)

Karten fürs nächste Heimspiel des HSV


----------



## ghostadmin (1. September 2009)

MDF für meinen Subwoofer
Farbe, für die Wand^^
Schön Putz auch für die Wand
Schön Kabel, kommen in die Wand.^^


----------



## Rheinlaender (1. September 2009)

Das Raven2 ist endlich da und bereits am laufen


----------



## HollomaN (1. September 2009)

Gerade das Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine Freundin bestellt. Swan-Lake


----------



## Justin Bieber (1. September 2009)

ne ente süßsauer mit zwiebeln und annanas beim chinesen


----------



## terorkrümel (1. September 2009)

Ne 9800Pro von Sapphire für nen zwanni incl.


----------



## Eifelsniper (2. September 2009)

Ein MSI790FX-GD70 und 4GiG OCZ Gold DDR3

und eine Packung Kippen


----------



## Tecqu (2. September 2009)

Einmal ein Lian Li PC P80 
Jetzt steht der Wasserkühlung nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## Pommes (2. September 2009)

Für 70 € Bücher über Geschichte


----------



## labernet (2. September 2009)

1tb samsung eco green f2
n sata controller
revoltec fightmouse advanced steelgrid
logitech compact keyboard k300

heut früh um 4e


----------



## grubsnek (2. September 2009)

nen Arsch voll Geld


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> nen Arsch voll Geld



Bitte um ein Bild als Beweis


----------



## roga01 (2. September 2009)

5 DVDs:

No Country For Old Men
Babylon A.D. 
The Dark Knight
Riddick
Hot Fuzz


----------



## Witcher (2. September 2009)

MSI 4870 OC Edition


----------



## Lee (2. September 2009)

Ne neue HDD für meine PS3.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bitte um ein Bild als Beweis


 geht nicht, er hat seine kamera für das Geld verkauft


----------



## taks (2. September 2009)

Eine "Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-W290/S"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (2. September 2009)

Core 2 Quad 9550
Enermax Twister
zusätzliche Halteklemmen für mein Prolimatech
5 Packungen Kippen
Die neue PCGH
2 Feuerzeuge
1 Rolle Pringles Original


----------



## XFX-Rocker (2. September 2009)

125ccm KTM endlich *-* und eine EVGA GTX 260 SC


----------



## Justin Bieber (2. September 2009)

ich frage mich wie hoch der betrag von allen dingen zusammen in diesem thread ist


----------



## XFX-Rocker (2. September 2009)

Sehr hoch denke ich ma


----------



## ghostadmin (2. September 2009)

XFX-Rocker schrieb:


> 125ccm KTM endlich *-*



Da haste dir ja echt nen PS-Monster geholt. 

@Topic:
Schrauben^^


----------



## Da_Frank (2. September 2009)

Nen Eintritt zum Friseur.


----------



## XFX-Rocker (2. September 2009)

Ja   Die Rieju hatte Kolbenfresser


----------



## roadgecko (2. September 2009)

XFX-Rocker schrieb:


> Ja   Die Rieju hatte Kolbenfresser



Das ist kein alltglicher Fehler  Den Motor kannste wegwerfen ^^


----------



## XFX-Rocker (2. September 2009)

Ich denke werds machen lassn und verkaufn


----------



## CroCop86 (2. September 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> ich frage mich wie hoch der betrag von allen dingen zusammen in diesem thread ist


 
Chuck Norris weiß es ^^


----------



## Justin Bieber (2. September 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Chuck Norris weiß es ^^




ich hasse chuk norris witze


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. September 2009)

Ihr immer mit eurem Kauf-Wahnsinn... Hier ist die bessere Alternative zur Kaufsucht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-ihr-gerade-weggeworfen-der-muell-thread.html


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. September 2009)

Core i5-750  Board, RAM und Kühler liegen bereit *yeah*


----------



## Rheinlaender (2. September 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Für 70 € Bücher über Geschichte




Welche und sind sie zu empfehlen?


----------



## grubsnek (3. September 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> nen Arsch voll Geld






Two-Face schrieb:


> Bitte um ein Bild als Beweis




Damit war gemeint, dass ich für meine anstehende Londonreise ein paar Euro in Pfund getauscht habe und dafür wucherische Gebühren bezahlen musste.


Naja. Gleich mal ne rote Karte inkl. Verwarnung für die Äußerung kassiert.


----------



## Da_Frank (3. September 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Damit war gemeint, dass ich für meine anstehende Londonreise ein paar Euro in Pfund getauscht habe und dafür wucherische Gebühren bezahlen musste.
> 
> 
> Naja. Gleich mal ne rote Karte inkl. Verwarnung für die Äußerung kassiert.



Ou man echt krank für so ne Äußerung ne Verwarnung rauszugeben !


----------



## k-b (3. September 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Damit war gemeint, dass ich für meine anstehende Londonreise ein paar Euro in Pfund getauscht habe und dafür wucherische Gebühren bezahlen musste.
> 
> 
> Naja. Gleich mal ne rote Karte inkl. Verwarnung für die Äußerung kassiert.


Hättest du das gleich geschrieben, hätt es jeder verstanden. So war es deplazierter Spam. 
Sollen wir Mods raten was sich hinter deinem Posting verbirgt? 

Du hast den einen Punkt wegen Spam bekommen, nicht weil du Geld für deine Londonreise eingetauscht hast (dagegn ist ja nix einzuwenden - man kann es nur nicht erraten..)

Diskussionen bitte per PM.


----------



## Da_Frank (3. September 2009)

In der Rumpelkammer Punkte zu verteilen ist auch sehr originell 

Wobei ich nicht wüsste was an "nen Arsch voll Geld" sonderlich schlimm ist, das es zu einer Karte und einer Verwarnung kommen muss.

@k-b Diskussion bitte offen, wir wollen doch alle wissen weshalb er die Strafe bekommt.


----------



## grubsnek (3. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> In der Rumpelkammer Punkte zu verteilen ist auch sehr originell
> 
> Wobei ich nicht wüsste was an "nen Arsch voll Geld" sonderlich schlimm ist, das es zu einer Karte und einer Verwarnung kommen muss.
> 
> @k-b Diskussion bitte offen, wir wollen doch alle wissen weshalb er die Strafe bekommt.




In Bayern drückt man sich eben manchmal etwas derber aus 

Aber was solls. Nächstes mal schreibe ich noch eine ausführliche Erklärung dazu. Gestern war ich leider etwas unter Zeitdruck. 

Sonst sag ich dazu nichts mehr, sonst kassier ich gleich noch eine Verwarnung


----------



## Da_Frank (3. September 2009)

Ich wohn auch in Bayern deswegen muss ich meine Worte wohl auch nich ausschmücken 
Rumpelkammer liebe leute... gibts eh keine beitragspunkte also wer würde hier spamen?
na gut war ein missverständniss, du hast bestimmt nicht das gemeint was k-b gedacht hat.


----------



## mr_sleeve (3. September 2009)

btt: hab mir das Roccat Kave bestellt


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. September 2009)

FHM Oktober 2009, obwohl ich nicht weiß warum meine Ausgabe anders aussieht als die auf der Website


----------



## CrashStyle (3. September 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - Asus Maximus II Formula


----------



## _Snaker_ (3. September 2009)

Canon Eos 1000D + Sigma 18-200 F3.5-6.3 DC 
bei Saturn für 499€


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. September 2009)

Pcgh Print 10/2009 

Bin mal auf das neue Layout gespannt.

Mfg


----------



## nulchking (3. September 2009)

Die PCGH DvD, 10 Ordner 2 Paar Schuhe und 3 Packungen 5 Gum ( 2Minze,1 Tropic)


----------



## Warhead78 (3. September 2009)

Packung Kippen.


----------



## CroCop86 (3. September 2009)

1 Liter Coke und ne Schachtel Kippen


----------



## Opheliac (3. September 2009)

2 Schachteln Pull Mull äh Pall Mall.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. September 2009)

Die "Extreme" Version der PCGH...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. September 2009)

Teile für mein HAF...


----------



## 8800 GT (4. September 2009)

2* tdu


----------



## CeresPK (4. September 2009)

eben Grad ne Tankfüllung für mein Imprezchen 

mfg


----------



## computertod (4. September 2009)

2x Kaugummi


----------



## thecroatien (4. September 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> eben Grad ne Tankfüllung für mein Imprezchen
> 
> mfg




Ich ne Tankfüllung für meinen Yamaha Neo's.

5 Liter, ca. 6,50€ und ich komme wieder 150-200 km weit


----------



## CroCop86 (4. September 2009)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Ich ne Tankfüllung für meinen Yamaha Neo's.
> 
> 5 Liter, ca. 6,50€ und ich komme wieder 150-200 km weit



Kommst aber nich nach Kroatien damit 


Grad mal wieder ne Packung Kippen gekauft und neue Fußballschuhe


----------



## ghostadmin (4. September 2009)

Noch mehr Lack


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. September 2009)

Bei cnn.cn ein neues Cover für mein Handy (das alte war zerkratzt), dazu ein zweites Display-Glas (als Reserve), Case Opening Tool und CarCharger.


----------



## Justin Bieber (4. September 2009)

Boris Jelzin Vodka Feige

un nun saufe bis zum


----------



## Witcher (4. September 2009)

Noisblocker 92 mm lüfter


----------



## heartcell (4. September 2009)

gekauft?
ich hab ein Q9450 geschenkt bekommen^^


----------



## TwilightAngel (5. September 2009)

Deko 
"Spielzeug" ums jemandem an den Kopf zu werfen  
Was für die Schokolade 
Was zum lesen 
Bilder siehe unten. 
Und dabei wollte ich nur mal nach was zu lesen suchen...


----------



## RedBrain (5. September 2009)

eine Tüte Feuerdrachen.


----------



## Player007 (5. September 2009)

Gainward BLISS GTX 260 896MB Golden Sample 

Gruß


----------



## Opheliac (5. September 2009)

Vorhin 40 Liter Super fürs Töff Töff.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. September 2009)

Ich habe mir ein ATX Pin-Remover Tool - ModMyMachine Edition, Molex Pin-Remover Tool - ModMyMachine Edition + MDPC Konjunkturpaket,Plexiglas in Rot und Grün alles in durchsichtig bestellt kommt aber erst noch.Suche noch einer roten Schalter für reseat,und nartürlich für an und aus.


----------



## Bang0o (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gefällt mir bis jetzt gut


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. September 2009)

3 Redbull & Schokolade für die lange nacht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. September 2009)

Schokolade für eine lange Nacht? wtf? Ich hätte da eher ein Tray (glaub 18 Flaschen à 0,33L) Mixxed Up Energy Drink gekauft.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. September 2009)

Nervennahrung zum benchen 

Da brauch ich sowas^^


----------



## Pommes (5. September 2009)

Ohh jaaa...Schokolade


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. September 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Ohh jaaa...Schokolade


Nein. Nervennahrung = Energy Drink!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Es gibt nur eine Nervennahrung... 
Fängt mit Alk an und endet mit Breitheit.


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine Nervennahrung...
> Fängt mit Alk an und endet mit Breitheit.



Ja, Bier.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (6. September 2009)

eine Tüte


----------



## Witcher (6. September 2009)

Sapphire HD 4870 Vapor X


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. September 2009)

- Samsung NC10 Netbook + UMTS Vertrag von Vodafone 
- HD4890 für 47€ (mal sehen ob sie ankommt)


----------



## Tecqu (7. September 2009)

eine Jacke, ein T-Shirt, ein Hemd, einen Pullover, 4 Boxershorts und einen Milchschäumer
Was passt nicht in die Reihe?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. September 2009)

Q9550 + 12g wlp


----------



## Pommes (7. September 2009)

3 Dosen Cola und das übliche halt


----------



## Two-Face (7. September 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> und das übliche halt


 
Ja, Schokolade


----------



## xX jens Xx (7. September 2009)

Habe mir ein Zotac Gtx 275 für meinen Zocker-rechner gegönnt!!!


----------



## nulchking (7. September 2009)

Weitere 5 Gums 

Das zeug mach süchtig 

Zudem auf der Kirmes nach der Schule 1 Bratwurst und 1 mal Rocket


----------



## v3rtex (7. September 2009)

Intel Core i5-750
Asus P7P55D
4 GB Corsair DDR3-1333
Noctua NH-U12P
CoolerMaster CM690 Pure Black


Mal sehn wie lang TransOFlex braucht 


Mich würde nur mal Verdammt nochmal interessieren was der Asus Countdown auf alternate.de zu sagen hat, der in 2 Stunden abläuft


----------



## 1821984 (7. September 2009)

Vorhin hab ich mir Glühbirnen fürs Auto gekauft. Natürlich die falschen. H7 und was kommt rein H4. Na toll. morgen erstma umtauschen. Kosten ja nur 14€ also fast geschenkt.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (8. September 2009)

hab mir gerade mein PCGH-Extreme-T-Shirt 
Useraufdruck: *0815™ Klimshuck* bestellt  als erster aus m CS:S Clan muahhahahahahhaha insgesamt werden es 13 PCGH-Extreme-*0815™ Clan Shirts *


----------



## Da_Frank (8. September 2009)

N leckeres Eis.


----------



## Tecqu (8. September 2009)

Tempos, Johgurt, Milch und Wurscht


----------



## N1lle (8. September 2009)

Ne Xbox und nen BUCHSE BUCHSE ADAPTER


----------



## CroCop86 (8. September 2009)

A Leberkassemmel


----------



## computertod (8. September 2009)

- Alphacool NexXxoS XP vernickelt Sockel 775/478/754/940/462 inkl. Anschlüsse 10/8 gerade, ohne Pushpins
und
- Enermax Liberty 500W


----------



## PainBringer1 (8. September 2009)

*Scythe Mugen 2 SCMG-2000*

http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.alternate.de/pix/prodpic/200x200/h/hxly21.jpg


----------



## Witcher (8. September 2009)

Razer Lycosa, OCZ Gladiator max


----------



## Hai0815 (8. September 2009)

ne logitech g9


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2009)

Nen Ipod Touch 2G 8GB

Für 167€ inkl. (neu, OVP)


Mal eben 30€ gespart


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2009)

Ein Nokia 5800


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2009)

Die erste Staffel Torchwood als Blue Ray.


----------



## leorphee (9. September 2009)

ein HTC Touch Diamond 2


----------



## Crymes (9. September 2009)

Hab mir nen Phenom 2 x4 955 BE gegönnt.


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. September 2009)

das letzte war ein ac freezer 7 pro!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. September 2009)

3x Mixxed Up Energy Drink + 1x Freeway Cola 0%


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> 1x Freeway Cola 0%


 
Freeway Cola? Warum nicht Coca Cola? Original schmeckt doch immer besser.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Freeway Cola? Warum nicht Coca Cola? Original schmeckt doch immer besser.


Freeway-Cola kostet aber nur ein Drittel und es ist mehr drin. Hat zwar ein bisschen nach Süßstoff geschmeckt, aber trotzdem lecker.


----------



## axel25 (9. September 2009)

2gb-ddr2-800


----------



## Niemand_b_g_cd4 (9. September 2009)

Ein stück 250gramm butter, wurst und klopapier  so was man halt braucht


----------



## Der Dudelsack (9. September 2009)

Ein Roccat Kave.

Bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2009)

nen neuen Haarschnitt
neue FHM SE
neue Luxx


----------



## Hexmaster (9. September 2009)

Unreal Tournament 3 (gibts bei eBay für knapp 10 Euro neu)


----------



## Düsi 800 (9. September 2009)

neues NT, das Alte war n LC-Power 550Watt... ISt beim zocken abgekratzt.
Naja, ich probiers jetzt mal mit Super Flower. Bin im Moment noch hoch zufrieden damit!


----------



## k-b (9. September 2009)

Hab mir der kleine hey gekauft!  Der kleine Hey. Die Kunst des Sprechens: Amazon.de: Julius Hey, Fritz Reusch: Bücher


----------



## 1821984 (9. September 2009)

eine große West (29 Schachtel), eine große Lucky Strike und für 30€ Super Plus!


----------



## superman1989 (9. September 2009)

em ne apuri ne 2233RZ ne 3D vision und hohes C ^^


----------



## iceman650 (9. September 2009)

GTA4 uncut von amazon auf meine oma, die mir netterweise ihr alter überlässt  (sie nimmt es vom postboten ab^^)


----------



## mr_sleeve (9. September 2009)

Zwar nicht gerade aber vor 2 Std. die Komplette TTC (Neureut) Ausstattung. Trickot (+ Name war am überlegen ob ich mr_sleeve mach habs aber doch gelassen) Anzug,Hose,Anzughose,Tasche


----------



## roga01 (10. September 2009)

Company of Heroes Tales of Valor

und noch 2 DVDs:

Walking Tall
Hancock


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. September 2009)

Jogging-Bekleidung für den Herbst von Aldi.


----------



## Pommes (10. September 2009)

Apple Air Port Extreme


----------



## joraku (10. September 2009)

iceman650 schrieb:


> GTA4 uncut von amazon auf meine oma, die mir netterweise ihr alter überlässt  (sie nimmt es vom postboten ab^^)


Auf Senioren ran an die Games. 

@ topic: Heute die Bus/Bahnfahrkarte abgeholt.
Toll das das meine Eltern zahlen... 400 Lappen sind schon was.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (11. September 2009)

pchgx

...ist gestern gekommen...


----------



## STSLeon (11. September 2009)

Einen neuen Anzug, braucht man leider


----------



## Da_Frank (11. September 2009)

Für 380 Euro nen neuen Anlasser für unseren VW Transporter.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (11. September 2009)

Pfanner IceTea Zitrone und ein Sunbeam Sleeve Kit

tolle Mischung, lecker


----------



## BamBuchi (11. September 2009)

5x Red Bull


----------



## Mr.Green (11. September 2009)

xD 4x Red Bull^^


----------



## JOJO (11. September 2009)

Neuen Dienstwagen


----------



## Da_Frank (11. September 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Neuen Dienstwagen



Was für einen denn?

Ähm... was zu trinken die Tage^^


----------



## Klausr (12. September 2009)

Tastatur und Maus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2009)

Ein bisschen was zu lesen für die Wochenenden
-Tabellenbuch Metall m. Formelsammlung.
-Tabellenbuch Elektrotechnik
-Metalltechnik Grundwissen
-Elektrotechnik Basiswissen


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2009)

3x1GB Dominator GT 2000 Cl7......


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. September 2009)

Core i7 920  

Mfg


----------



## GoZoU (12. September 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein bisschen was zu lesen für die Wochenenden
> -Tabellenbuch Metall m. Formelsammlung.


Das gute Tabellenbuch Metall. Das ist wirklich eine Investition, die sich gelohnt hat 

@Topic:
• Regelungstechnik 1

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. September 2009)

Heute nen Q241wb 1900x1200 5ms




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



199€  24"


----------



## Witcher (12. September 2009)

ich will jetzt ja nicht klugscheißen, aber das Bild is viel zu groß


----------



## GoZoU (12. September 2009)

Deswegen ist es auch rausgeflogen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bond2602 (12. September 2009)

.... Nen super Pirat Tintenkiller zum Penspinnen >.<


----------



## 0815klimshuck (13. September 2009)

ja voll breit das bild , sonnst hätt der 24" net raufgepast


----------



## joraku (13. September 2009)

2GB MicroSD für's Handy


----------



## mr_sleeve (13. September 2009)

4L Pfanner Ice Tea bei der Tanke gegenüber


----------



## CentaX (13. September 2009)

Hier stehts ja noch gar nich drin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden außen + die Schnürsenkel ... für insgesamt 177,30€ ... Aber zahlt ja Mudda


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Wie kommt man, wenn man Chucks kauft, auf 177 ??
Meine haben damals 40 gekostet... Aber solang die Mutter zahlt 

Back To Topic:

Jetzt wird gleich ein ordentlicher JBL Subwoofer für meine Anlage gekauft.


----------



## CentaX (13. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Wie kommt man, wenn man Chucks kauft, auf 177 ??
> Meine haben damals 40 gekostet... Aber solang die Mutter zahlt



Die Dinger sind so verdammt teuer geworden, Leder für 85€ und die andren für 90... 
Meine normalen haben "nur" 60 gekostet... Ich muss echt mal Urlaub in den USA machen, da ist alles so viel billiger


----------



## mr_sleeve (13. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Back To Topic:
> 
> Jetzt wird gleich ein ordentlicher JBL Subwoofer für meine Anlage gekauft.



Wie kann man denn Sonntags einen Subby kaufen *gehen?*


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn Sonntags einen Subby kaufen *gehen?*



Schonmal was von Ebay gehört?


----------



## mr_sleeve (13. September 2009)

zu ebay kannst aber nicht gehen :0


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Wie kommt man, wenn man Chucks kauft, auf 177 ??
> Meine haben damals 40 gekostet... Aber solang die Mutter zahlt
> 
> Back To Topic:
> ...





mr_sleeve schrieb:


> zu ebay kannst aber nicht gehen :0



Wo bitte hab ich was mit gehen geschrieben, das hast du doch in den Raum geworfen?


----------



## mr_sleeve (13. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Wo bitte hab ich was mit gehen geschrieben, das hast du doch in den Raum geworfen?



oh...


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> oh...



Passiert doch jedem mal


----------



## TwilightAngel (13. September 2009)

Vorbestellt 
Assassin's Creed 2 - White Edition: PC: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Rheinlaender (13. September 2009)

Mx2 wlp


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (13. September 2009)

Das Wagner W 550 Feinsprühsystem + Zubehör hat mich 68,95 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. September 2009)

ne Flasche Wasser und ein Twix 'Xtra

Mfg


----------



## Nike334 (13. September 2009)

ein Roccat Sense Mauspad 

mfg


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (13. September 2009)

Bei ebay eine 2. defekte Olympus FE-170 für insg. 20,55€ inkl. Versand. Bei meiner ist das Display gebrochen, die andere geht nicht mehr an... dann wollen wir uns mal aus 2 defekten Cams eine funktionierende basteln... Da ein Display schon 24€ gekostet hätte, hab ich mir lieber direkt ne ganze Cam gekauft. Ich hoff bloß, es hat bei der neuen die Elektronik nich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. September 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## 0815klimshuck (14. September 2009)

ne 2GB M2 (Sony) Speicherkarte für mein W880i


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. September 2009)

Eistee,Wasser,Was zu Knabbern und was zu essen^^


----------



## nulchking (15. September 2009)

Heute bei Satte für 17,99€ Razer Go(a?)liathus Speed, endlich kein holztisch mehr ^^


----------



## mr_sleeve (15. September 2009)

zwar nicht jetzt, aber gestern abnorm viel Werkzeug und nen Dremel der im Moment grad im keller rumdümpelkt


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

Gestern: Asus P5Q Turbo -.-


----------



## Player007 (15. September 2009)

iPhone 3GS 16GB weiß 

Gruß


----------



## der_yappi (15. September 2009)

Eine *Palit GTX260 SP216* von Falloutboy hier im Forum


----------



## CentaX (15. September 2009)

1x Konzertticket, ~30€
 - Papa Roach, 3.10. in Berlin

1x MusicSafe SonicSet Pro, 26,95€
1x Torque Plugs, 4,96€

-5€ Gutschein (Google ftw!!)
+2,95€ Versand

Macht insgesamt ca. 60€ ... Für ein Konzert. Naja, die Torque Plugs sind für andere Einsatzzwecke und die MusicSafe's kann man öfter verwenden... Aber verdammt, ich war EINMAL aufm Konzert und hab mir meine Ohren schon so gut wie ruiniert


----------



## Batas (15. September 2009)

Einen Laptop für 500€ von Acer.
Und Sennheißer In-Ear-Kopfhärer CX-400-II G4ME üfr 50€


----------



## CentaX (15. September 2009)

Batas schrieb:


> Und Sennheißer In-Ear-Kopfhärer CX-400-II G4ME üfr 50€



Sag mir bitte, wie sie sind - neue In-Ear Kopfhörer brauch ich vermutlich auch in den nächsten Tagen xD


----------



## majorguns (15. September 2009)

Ein paar Schulbücher , einen Dakine Rucksack und BF Bad Company für meine XBOX


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. September 2009)

Nen Ni-MH Charger für meine eneloops.


----------



## k-b (16. September 2009)

Zweimal ein Ideapad S12 von Lenovo. Für mich und meine Freundin. Mit Mitarbeiterrabbat bei IBM nochmal gut 50€ billiger 

Geniales Teil. Hatte das gestern mal in der Hand hier vor Ort und muss sagen, dass es richtig geil ist weil es ne vollständige Laptoptastatur hat. Und das einzige Gerät, was sich gegen Intels blödsinnige Reglung wiedersetzt das Geräte mit nem N270 nur max. 10" Bildschirmdiagonale haben dürfen.


----------



## CroCop86 (16. September 2009)

Grad an Schnitzelsemmel mit Remolade


----------



## computertod (16. September 2009)

zwar schon gestern, aber 1x Computer Bild Spiele
was besseres gibts bei uns in dem Kaff nicht -.-


----------



## k-b (16. September 2009)

Da würd ich eher ganz aufs Lesen verzichten - bestell doch mal wieder n Buch..


----------



## STSLeon (16. September 2009)

Einen Acer 13,3 Laptop. Bin zwar eigentlich kein Acer Fan aber es gab leider nichts anderes in der Größe und Preisklasse mit den Dingen die ich wollte


----------



## maaaaatze (16. September 2009)

Neue Kopfhörer Bilder und Testberiht folgen  btw... sind In-Ears


----------



## Fransen (16. September 2009)

60 Liter Super Plus.
Zum Preis von gefühlten 120...^^

>Sch**** Bleifuss....


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> 60 Liter Super Plus.
> Zum Preis von gefühlten 120...^^
> 
> >Sch**** Bleifuss....



Bei mir wars "nur" Super (zum Glück ) Trotzdem 60€ geblecht
Außerdem die neueste Staffel von "Ein Käfig voller Helden" (für mich); "Der Doktor und das liebe Vieh" sowie ein Hörbuch für die Eltern.

Meine GTX260 von Falloutboy ist auch angekommen -> Mehr Power!! (Tim Taylor)


----------



## Rheinlaender (16. September 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Da würd ich eher ganz aufs Lesen verzichten - bestell doch mal wieder n Buch..



Der spruch ist richtig geil  


Heute nen Asus Rampage gene bestellt


----------



## Batas (16. September 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte, wie sie sind - neue In-Ear Kopfhörer brauch ich vermutlich auch in den nächsten Tagen xD



Also ich find sie richtig gut, haben auch in Stereoplay richtig gut abgesclossen, also denk ich mal kannst du bedenkungslos dazu greifen.


----------



## Raeven (16. September 2009)

Habe mir diese Woche 4 GB OCZ Platinum 1066 DDR2 Ram gekauft und bin total zufrieden .


----------



## Shady (16. September 2009)

1 Packung Meßmer Rooibos Schoko-Minze Tee.
Ich mag Tee. Hab hier best. 20 versch. Sorten stehn und trink nur Tee/Kaffee den Tag über. Leeeecker.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2009)

Fürs Modding-Projekt: 2x 40mm NB Lüfter, 500x500er Mesh, PlayStation2-USB Adapter, leider manches erst Ende der Woche verfügbar


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2009)

Intel SSD X25-M Postville 80GB 2.5" SATA II Retail 

Und Windows 7 Professional x64 als Download über MSDNAA->0€


----------



## Whoosaa (16. September 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Intel SSD X25-M Postville 80GB 2.5" SATA II Retail
> 
> Und Windows 7 Professional x64 als Download über MSDNAA->0€



Als was bist'n bei MSDNAA?


----------



## Fransen (16. September 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei mir wars "nur" Super (zum Glück ) Trotzdem 60€ geblecht
> Außerdem die neueste Staffel von "Ein Käfig voller Helden" (für mich); "Der Doktor und das liebe Vieh" sowie ein Hörbuch für die Eltern.
> 
> Meine GTX260 von Falloutboy ist auch angekommen -> Mehr Power!! (Tim Taylor)



Trotzdem teuer genug...


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Als was bist'n bei MSDNAA?



Student


----------



## CroCop86 (17. September 2009)

MSDNAA FTW ^^ 

Hab mir vorgestern auch win 7 prof gezogen, einmal x64 und einmal x86 

Beides 0€


----------



## Rheinlaender (17. September 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> MSDNAA FTW ^^
> 
> Hab mir vorgestern auch win 7 prof gezogen, einmal x64 und einmal x86
> 
> Beides 0€



  Will auch   Meine PC-Sammlung um einen P4,samt Board und Kühler erweitert


----------



## superman1989 (17. September 2009)

ein texican menü bei Bürger King 


mmh


----------



## TheArival (17. September 2009)

Weis hier jemand ob Red Faction: Guerilla und Resident Evil 5 schon im Regal stehen ?


----------



## taks (17. September 2009)

So, hab mir heut den "Vantage HD 7100C" Kabel Receiver bestellt.

Vantage HD 7100C PVR - brack.ch


und dazu den "Kingston Datatraveler 410 8GB" USB-Stick für Timeshift und Aufnahmen.

Kingston DataTraveler 410 8GB - brack.ch


freu mich schon wenns da ist


----------



## Menthe (17. September 2009)

Das neue Need for Speed, ist zwar ein wenig von Race Driver Grid kopiert. Macht aber Laune.


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. September 2009)

nen yufka bei unsrem neuen Dönerladen 

die Dinger kosten nur 2€ 50 da muss man in der Testwoche zuschalgen 

Sobald der aber wieder 4€ kostet geh ich zu meinem Lieblingstürke


----------



## roadgecko (17. September 2009)

Playstation 3 und ein HDMI 1.3c Kabel 2m.


----------



## Kampfschnecke (17. September 2009)

hab mir nach dem geschäft die gekaut 6144MB G.Skill PC3-16000 CL9 Trident Series  für meinen i7


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. September 2009)

Einen 32 Zoll HD-Fernseher von lg


----------



## pixelflair (17. September 2009)

Nikon D90 + Sigma 18-200 , 8GB SanDisk Ultra II 

*muha*


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. September 2009)

<- hat sich (endlich) nen neuen USB Stick gegönnt


----------



## cami (17. September 2009)

Ps3, paar spiele für, ein 2m Hdmi kabel und einen neuen Fernseher, klick
Naja.. Pc raus, Ps rein ^^


----------



## Icke&Er (17. September 2009)

Hab mir gerade eine neuen CPU-Pot gekauft!


----------



## XeQfaN (18. September 2009)

ICH ziehe jetzt los und kaufe mir BATMAN


----------



## weizenleiche (18. September 2009)

Cooltek Disk Silencer, 4 x Alhacool 120mm Coolmove 2000RPM und die Steuerung Scythe Kaze Server...


----------



## k-b (18. September 2009)

1 Jahr McFit. echt genial, hat mir absolut gefallen da


----------



## utacat (18. September 2009)

Oblivion-The Elder Scrolls IV Kombo mit Bioshock


----------



## Witcher (18. September 2009)

8 GB OCZ Platinum DDR 2 1066 ram


----------



## nulchking (18. September 2009)

60 Tage WoW Game Card
ja die ist für mich ^^
Nein ich bin kein Kellerkind
auch kein WoW Süchtel,
wobei ein bisschen schon ^^


----------



## XeQfaN (18. September 2009)

5 meter HDMI Kabel, ein ARCHOS Multimedia MP3 Player 8GB, und Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. September 2009)

en neuer wecker nachdem ich heute morgen wegen dem alten verschlafen hab...


//EDIT: und gerade vorhin das hier


----------



## roadgecko (19. September 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4 und ein Cinch auf 3.5mm klinke adapter.


----------



## Pommes (19. September 2009)

Schokolade, geschnürt in 8 Packungen dazu noch


Kekse


----------



## mr_sleeve (19. September 2009)

5 Milchschnitte in der Mittagspause vom Lehrgang


----------



## roadgecko (19. September 2009)

3 Becher Ben & Jerrys Eis


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (19. September 2009)

nen phenom X2 955
4gb ram
4890 oc
sharkoon seraphim value
dvd brenner
western digital 640gb caviar black <- SIE IST KAPUTT; ICH KÖNNTE KOTZEN!!!!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (19. September 2009)

die Simpsons Season 10 Collector's Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomateeeee (19. September 2009)

nen Kasten Hasseröder ^^


----------



## Pommes (19. September 2009)

Ferner Schrei für 10 Kröten bei Dampf


----------



## phenom-2 (19. September 2009)

ein neuen Netzteil und zwar den *Corsair TX650W 650W Power Supply*
Meine EVGA GTX 285 SC würd sich sehr freuen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. September 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Ferner Schrei für 10 Kröten bei Dampf



Grob übersetzt heißt das bestimmt FarCry für 10 € bei Steam^^


----------



## killer89 (20. September 2009)

Logitech G500 

MfG


----------



## nulchking (20. September 2009)

Kokain Heroin Speed......
Hmmmm was war das noch? 

Achja auf dem Trödel ein Handyladekabel für mein Sagem


----------



## Doney (20. September 2009)

Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music Soundkarte für 46€ inkl. versand


----------



## pixelflair (20. September 2009)

Tamron 28-75mm 2,8  für 200€


----------



## Lee (20. September 2009)

Heißer Preis 

Ich hab mir 2 CD´s gekauft

Sonata Arctica- The Days of Grays
Nightwish- Dark Passion Play


----------



## 0815klimshuck (21. September 2009)

...am WE n FUSION GAMER und n Logi DualAction II Pad muhahahahah für Shift


----------



## pixelflair (21. September 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Heißer Preis
> 
> Ich hab mir 2 CD´s gekauft
> 
> ...



Zwar gebraucht aber das muss erstmal reichen  die d90 war schon teuer genug xD


----------



## killer89 (21. September 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Logitech G500
> 
> MfG


Wo is mein Bild hin?
Wars zu groß oder gelten hier andere Regeln?

MfG


----------



## Rheinlaender (21. September 2009)

Ein neues Faß für meine Perfect Draft


----------



## mich (21. September 2009)

10 kg DICE...lalala...*FREU*


----------



## nulchking (21. September 2009)

4 Xigimatkes


----------



## Phil_5 (21. September 2009)

1 * Thrustmaster hotas X füüüür
 1 * Heroes over europe 

achja und n drucker lol


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2009)

ne bugatti-tasche für mein Ipod Touch. Sowie nen Ipod Touch für meine Freundin zum Bday.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. September 2009)

schwarze PS Tüllen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. September 2009)

bitte löschen, sorry. s***** F5 Taste


----------



## DrSin (22. September 2009)

20m² Laminat, Kasten Pils, Sägeblätter, Fußleisten....


----------



## TheGamler (22. September 2009)

gekauft kann man nicht sagen,hab gerade eine Woche NY an Silvester gebucht


----------



## 0815klimshuck (22. September 2009)

nen Joghurt Drink "Multifrucht" von springfresh in der Mittagspause


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. September 2009)

Powercolor HD4650 1 GByte ^^ undnen Athlon II X2 215


----------



## mr_sleeve (22. September 2009)

endlich mal das Schulzeug


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> 20m² Laminat, Kasten Pils, Sägeblätter, Fußleisten....


Ein typischer Baumarktbesuch.

@Topic
Red Bull, Kekse und Bonbons.


----------



## nulchking (22. September 2009)

Seit wann gibt es im Baumarkt Bier? ??

 Eine 160 GB WD


----------



## phenom-2 (22. September 2009)

ein Corsair HX520W angeblich kaput für 10,50 euro 
aber der funzt 100%


----------



## Bond2602 (22. September 2009)

´Nen Samsung P2450H 24"


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. September 2009)

25l Super, dass muss reichen bis zum Monatsende, dann ist wohl sparsam fahren die Devise


----------



## [Bur4n] (22. September 2009)

Cooler Master CM 690 PCGH Edition, 3x 120mm Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000, 2x 140mm Sharkoon System Fan, 1x Scythe SFlex 800rpm 120x120x25, Arctic Silver Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste, Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml, Scythe Musashi. 3x Gummistecker Lüfterentkopplung für die 140er und den 120er Scythe (bei den Silent Eagles sind sie ja dabei). 3x 3-Pol Y-Kabel um alles übers Mainboard zu regeln.
Am Sonntag wird umgebaut!!!! Uhu!!! *froi*


----------



## k-b (23. September 2009)

So hab mir den pragmatic Programmer gegönnt! 
Mein .. ka .. zwischen gut 10. Werk von den pragprogs


----------



## Witcher (23. September 2009)

10 Heisklebesticks, Dämmmatten


----------



## roga01 (23. September 2009)

Ein LG KF750 Secret hier im Forum.


----------



## Pommes (23. September 2009)

Nach 18 Stunden Lieferzeit


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. September 2009)

vorhin, die ersten 2deutschen Ausgaben des Zelda-mangas, hätt ich fast verpennt


----------



## phenom-2 (24. September 2009)

aufkleiber für window ohne den schwarzen hintergrund 
kann auch mehrere besorgen in verschiedenen größen


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

brötchen^^


----------



## nulchking (24. September 2009)

Döner für 4,00€ im Menü mit einer Cola..
Lohnt sich wenn man Kontakte hat..


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

ich hab grad nen ferienjob für herbstferien gekriegt...dann kauf ich was schönes... n eis oder so


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2009)

Eine Hülle für das Uni-NB.


----------



## computertod (24. September 2009)

1x Cola


----------



## k-b (26. September 2009)

The Spirit Limitiertes Steelbook - exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Dan Lauria, Samuel L. Jackson, Gabriel Macht, Paz Vega, Scarlett Johansson, Frank Miller: DVD & Blu-ray
Kingston ValueRAM DDR2 1GB PC667 SODIMM Arbeitsspeicher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör für das Ideapad


----------



## phenom-2 (26. September 2009)

*Ein schönen Samsung SyncMaster T240
24" - Breitbildformat,Auflösung-1920 x 1200-HDMI, DVI-D, VGA*

super TFT hatte schon das vergnügen in Testen zu können beim kolegen


----------



## Hai0815 (26. September 2009)

ne neue logitech g15 refresh...
red bull in der tastatur iss nicht! empfehlenswert ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2009)

Hi!

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tgae her, aber trotzdem neu: 
Mein Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Woche: meine Logitech G19:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genial das Ding!


----------



## pr0g (26. September 2009)

Win7 Home Premium 64 Bit vorbestellt für 87€ inkl Versand.
Freu mich schon auf den 22.10


----------



## Witcher (26. September 2009)

Windows 7 Familie Pack für 129 €


----------



## Whoosaa (27. September 2009)

Am Freitag gekauft, heute in einer stundenlangen Session fertiggestellt. Anstrich (für die Steinmauer z.B.) kommt später noch. Morgen wird es dann an seinen neuen Platz gesetzt.


----------



## Pommes (27. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wird es dann an seinen neuen Platz gesetzt.



Der wäre wo? 
H0?


----------



## Whoosaa (27. September 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Der wäre wo?
> H0?



Oui oui. 
Ist im Moment noch in den Anfängen, aber langsam wirds mehr.


----------



## Pommes (27. September 2009)

Jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## Whoosaa (27. September 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Jeder fängt mal klein an



Joh, ist auch meine erste richtige Anlage, von daher habe ich mich für ein Noch Fertiggelände entschieden, daran wird jetzt über die nächsten paar jahre gearbeitet, und bis ich 30 bin, habe ich dann offetnlich meine erste "eigene" Anlage aufgebaut. Woher kennst du dich so gut aus, hast du auch eine?


----------



## Pommes (27. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> hast du auch eine?



Jap 
btt: Kleidung, Schuhe etc.


----------



## Maggats (27. September 2009)

neue handtücher bei otto


----------



## Shooter (27. September 2009)

4 Kokosnüsse.


----------



## Janny (27. September 2009)

1x Erdnüsse, 1x Haribo Colorado, wurde aber schon aufgefuttert.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. September 2009)

2 Red Bull, wobei ich bezweifele, dass die reichen, um mich wach zu halten bis der Boxkampf kommt^^

greetz


----------



## computertod (27. September 2009)

Gestern Abend: "nur" 4x Bier und "nur" 2x Schnaps


----------



## utacat (27. September 2009)

Zwar nicht heute frisch gekauft, aber Gutschein-Coupon für Win7 Ultimate SB 64bit bei Microsoft eingelöst.

MfG utacat


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. September 2009)

• Lamy pico black
• Lamy pico Leder-Etui




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (28. September 2009)

Medusa NX 5.1 (will ich am liebsten sofort umtauschen) 
und Supreme Commander Gold mit 20% Rabatt ^^


----------



## Witcher (28. September 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Medusa NX 5.1 (will ich am liebsten sofort umtauschen)
> und Supreme Commander Gold mit 20% Rabatt ^^



bei Saturn oder ?


----------



## nulchking (28. September 2009)

Ja bei satte


----------



## Witcher (28. September 2009)

is aber auch gearde sehr verlockend mit den 20 %. Hab mir Heißkleber besorgt.


----------



## TwilightAngel (29. September 2009)

LG GH22NS50
Der BenQ macht seine letzten Atemzüge...war eh zu laut und leicht defekt (Dauerzugriff auf Datenträger).


----------



## Two-Face (29. September 2009)

TwilightAngel schrieb:


> LG GH22NS50
> Der BenQ macht seine letzten Atemzüge...war eh zu laut und leicht defekt (Dauerzugriff auf Datenträger).



eh zu laut? Na dann mach dich gleich mal auf den brachialen Sound eines L.G.-Laufwerks gefasst


----------



## TwilightAngel (29. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> eh zu laut? Na dann mach dich gleich mal auf den brachialen Sound eines L.G.-Laufwerks gefasst


Mein normales DVD-Laufwerk ist ein LG.  *immer noch nicht dazu gekommen es aufzuschrauben und zu reinigen* Und das ist angenehm leise.
Laut in dem Sinne, dass wenn man ne DVD/CD einlegt oder bei der Wiedergabe hängt (was oft vorkommt), der erst mal ne halbe Minute auf volle Pulle aufdreht (der BenQ) und das ist lauter wie die Lüfter im PC unter Last. Vom Brennen reden wir erst gar nicht.  Irgendwas ist da schon länger im Eimer. 

Und nochwas für Büro-PCs einrichten...immer dieses sch*** sichern und rumschieben von Daten von einem PC auf den anderen...


----------



## Two-Face (29. September 2009)

*würg* ich hasse L.G.-Laufwerke, habe glaube ich schon zwei dutzend von den Dingern erlebt, grauenvoll. Übelst laut und sind auch nicht gerade datentärgerfreundlich; mir ist schon mal 'ne CD in so 'nem Laufwerk draufgegangen...

Aber mit meinem Plextor/Toshiba-Gespann bin ich nun wesentlich zufriedener


----------



## k-b (29. September 2009)

Ich kauf nur LG Laufwerke. Andere Marken haben irgendwie immer enttäuscht. Egal ob für mich oder für Verwandte, die etwas brauchen. Einfach unkompliziert und zuverlässig!

Gestern bestellt:
LC Power LC6600 Netzteil 600W V2.2 schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
LG GH22LS 22x DVD+-RW DL Brenner, S-ATA intern mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Value Festplattenkabel sATA 50cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Malkav85 (29. September 2009)

Heute gekauft:

Athlon II X4 620 & 2x 500GB WD Caviar S-ATA fürn Kumpel. 

Des weiteren noch einige farbige WaKü Schläuche und nen Retention Kit fürn S-1156 ^^


----------



## Jenny18bgh (29. September 2009)

Habe Mir gerade wieder eine Xbox 360 geholt und für Meinen PC 2 ATI 5870 Vorbestellt


----------



## ghostadmin (29. September 2009)

Ne Flasche Ice Tea.


----------



## computertod (29. September 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Gestern bestellt:
> LC Power LC6600 Netzteil 600W V2.2 schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


du kaufst LC-Power Netzteile? Oo
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001EL4BBI/ref=ox_ya_oh_product


----------



## Witcher (29. September 2009)

hab mir gerade Superheromovie und I Am Legend geholt (im satte) ich liebe rabattaktionen.


----------



## taks (29. September 2009)

Ich hab mir grad nen "Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS, 24" Wide" bestellt


ProdukteDetails2


----------



## Rheinlaender (29. September 2009)

XFX 780i Sli Motherboard


----------



## HollomaN (29. September 2009)

Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
Intel Core i7-860
4GB Corsair XMS3 Dominator (DDR3-1600)
Prolimatech Megahalems
Be quiet! Silent Wings USC

dann gab es noch:

Clicktronic HC 600-1500 Antennenkabel
und eine neue Jeans


----------



## in-vino-veritas (29. September 2009)

nen kapazitiven Schalter


----------



## computertod (29. September 2009)

eine Pizza und ein Cola-Weizen


----------



## roga01 (29. September 2009)

Ein T-Shirt von DC und 3 DVDs
(Tränen der Sonne, Born 2 Die, License To Kill)


----------



## k-b (30. September 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> du kaufst LC-Power Netzteile? Oo


Wieso net?
Hatte ansonsten noch die Wahl zwischen einem für 20 und 30 Euro wo die Bewertungen bei 3 und 3.5 Sternen waren. Eigentlich wollte ich net mehr als 30 Euro ausgeben, aber die vielen besseren Bewertungen haben mich dann überzeugt.

Ist ja net für mich. Nur n P4 und derjenige wird net zocken


----------



## computertod (30. September 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Wieso net?
> Hatte ansonsten noch die Wahl zwischen einem für 20 und 30 Euro wo die Bewertungen bei 3 und 3.5 Sternen waren. Eigentlich wollte ich net mehr als 30 Euro ausgeben, aber die vielen besseren Bewertungen haben mich dann überzeugt.
> 
> Ist ja net für mich. Nur n P4 und derjenige wird net zocken


naja, meinte ja nur
aber wenns nur n P4 is ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. September 2009)

PCGH*X* Print


----------



## CentaX (30. September 2009)

Woohoo, zu geil!!
Montag ging ja die alte Röhre im Wohnzimmer zu stehen, heut steht da ein 32'' Philips 8404H ... Ambilight, 4* HDMI, RJ45, USB... ALLES 
Wenn meine Eltern mal nicht da sind, wandert der für ein paar Stunden in mein Zimmer...^^
Hat 680 bei Innova gekostet, im Netz kriegt man ihn für 592,50€ inkl Versand von nem Händler, der mir bisher unbekannt war, und müsste dann noch ein paar Tage warten, bis er da ist... da kann man dann schon den Kompromiss eingehen und auch die verlängerte Garantiezeit in Anspruch nehmen, die uns bei der alten Röhre mehrere 100€ gekostet hat...

Uuund (was für mich noch geiler ist, da ich unten kaum/gar nicht mehr fernsehe: Vadder hat den Kabel Deutschland Vertrag unterschrieben!!!! YAAAY! Weg vom 2000'er ranz- Internet, wo uns die Telekom nicht mehr liefern kann, dazu noch ne Fritz!Box 7270 und den alten schrottrouter wegwerfen, der sich bei hohen Temps mehrmals am Tag ausschaltet, ich freu mich grad einfach so, das ist toll   

Und nächste Woche wird noch ne e-Gitarre gekauft...


----------



## CeresPK (30. September 2009)

meine G500 ist da 
und sie ist einfach nur ein Traum


----------



## CrashStyle (30. September 2009)

Mein neuen PC^^


----------



## nulchking (30. September 2009)

Für den Preis hättest du ne 5870 bekommen, nur mal so am Rande....


Heute bei Satte Aion, UT 3, Sins of a Solar Empire


----------



## CrashStyle (30. September 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> Für den Preis hättest du ne 5870 bekommen, nur mal so am Rande....
> 
> 
> Heute bei Satte Aion, UT 3, Sins of a Solar Empire



Ich weis! Nur weis man nicht wan die zu bekommen ist und dan ich den Pc jetzt bestellen habe hab ich mich für die entschieden.


----------



## nulchking (30. September 2009)

Grade das PCGH 1 Jahres DvD Abo


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. September 2009)

Nen Asus VW224T Monitor!


----------



## Whoosaa (30. September 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ich weis! Nur weis man nicht wan die zu bekommen ist und dan ich den Pc jetzt bestellen habe hab ich mich für die entschieden.



Kannste des noch stornieren?
Um ehrlich zu sein ist es völliger Schwachsinn, sich jetzt 'ne 295 zu holen, wenn du für *weniger Geld* in einigen Wochen eine *schnellere Single-GPU-Karte* kriegst. Gib dich mit 'ner 88 GT aber, bis die 5870 draußen ist, das ist es allemal wert. 
Ach ja, den 955 bestelle ich auch demnächst, PN mich dann mal wie er bei dir läuft, wenns dir nichts ausmacht. Du wirst doch OCen, oder? ^^


----------



## 1821984 (30. September 2009)

hab mir ne Roccat Kone gegönnt. Da bei meiner anderen maus die RECHTE Taste langsam spinnt und das beim zocken wenig hilfreich ist. Kurz überlegt und im netz die preise verglichen und festgestellt, dass die im laden höchstens 5 € teurer ist. Hab natürlich die neue Version.


----------



## CrashStyle (30. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kannste des noch stornieren?
> Um ehrlich zu sein ist es völliger Schwachsinn, sich jetzt 'ne 295 zu holen, wenn du für *weniger Geld* in einigen Wochen eine *schnellere Single-GPU-Karte* kriegst. Gib dich mit 'ner 88 GT aber, bis die 5870 draußen ist, das ist es allemal wert.
> Ach ja, den 955 bestelle ich auch demnächst, PN mich dann mal wie er bei dir läuft, wenns dir nichts ausmacht. Du wirst doch OCen, oder? ^^



Hab es mir gut überlegt und es ist auch schon bestellt und unterwegs! Den 955 will ich net OC, zumindest vorerst net.


----------



## Hai0815 (30. September 2009)

zur G15 für den Zweitknecht gesellte sich heute noch ne G19 für den Hauptrechner ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Oktober 2009)

Eine externe 2.5" festplatte von Toshiba, 250gb. Bin gerade dabei, sie zu formatieren


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Oktober 2009)

ca. 39l Super für genau 50€...

greetz


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (1. Oktober 2009)

die Simpsons Season 7 Collector's Edition, Need for Speed Shift.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GUSTEL (1. Oktober 2009)

sHIFT und was zum Essen


----------



## Jason197666 (2. Oktober 2009)

K2 Fatty Pro 2009 sind jetzt ab sofort meins:
K2 FATTY PRO Stuntskate 2009 Größe 44,5 bei eBay.de: Stuntskates (endet 07.10.09 12:51:23 MESZ)


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Oktober 2009)

ich habe mir gerade gar nix gekauft


----------



## JC88 (2. Oktober 2009)

Sportluffi von FK und n neuen msd
passt zwar nich hier ins forum, aber was solls


----------



## Rheinlaender (2. Oktober 2009)

Einen Satz neuer Winterreifen für meinen Einser


----------



## k-b (2. Oktober 2009)

gerade schön warme hausschuhe und 2 trainingshosen vom C&A

und n sixer öttinger


----------



## Menthe (2. Oktober 2009)

Noch nicht jetzt aber heute wirds gekauft und zwar Risen und ne neue Version von Bitdefender.


----------



## Pommes (2. Oktober 2009)

Risen
Vorgestern durft ichs noch nicht kaufen


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (2. Oktober 2009)

HIS HD4870 1GB IceQ 4+ für 89 € bei Notebooksbilliger!
Dann wird Später geupgradet auf eine 5870.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Oktober 2009)

FANATEC http://993c4s.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/fanatec-porsche911-wheel-pedals-shifter.jpg
Heute angekommen, einfach Klasse


----------



## Juarez91 (2. Oktober 2009)

Risen, zwei Revoltec Dark Red Lüfter für mein CM690 und ne fette Pizza. 

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## adler93 (2. Oktober 2009)

Eben bestellt:

Athlon II X4 620
MSI 785GM-E51
GKSILL Ripjaw 1333 CL7
HD 4670 1GB HDMI
Silverstone Sugo SG02 weiß
DVD Brenner Sata
Corsair 400CX
Windows 7


----------



## roga01 (2. Oktober 2009)

einen 8GB USB Stick für 17,99€


----------



## moe (2. Oktober 2009)

ne flasche wodka, ne flasche kahlua, 2 liter milch (ich sag nur "Dude") und ne packung 5gum. das zeug is aber irgendwie nich so geil, wie die verpackung


----------



## der_yappi (2. Oktober 2009)

Tropico 3
Battlefield 2
und nen Alpenföhn Groß'Clockner


Fürs Geschäft ne Partybretzel und ein Nusszopf.
Hatte heute meinen "letzten" Tag in dieser Abteilung.
Ich darf jetzt in ne andere Abteilung reinschnuppern (Azubi halt  )


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2009)

'N Kübel Farbe


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Das Gehäuse gefällt nicht mehr?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2009)

Nö, muss Wände streichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, muss Wände streichen


 
Eben, sag ich doch, das "Gehäuse" gefällt nicht mehr.


----------



## Icejester (2. Oktober 2009)

Lebensmittel. Doll, nech?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, sag ich doch, das "Gehäuse" gefällt nicht mehr.



Ja, einige Schmierfinke haben es mit Wachsmalkreiden und ergleichen verschmiert


----------



## iceman650 (2. Oktober 2009)

moe schrieb:


> ne flasche wodka, ne flasche kahlua, 2 liter milch (ich sag nur "Dude") und ne packung 5gum. das zeug is aber irgendwie nich so geil, wie die verpackung



die gelben 5gums sind göttlich...
habe nanoxia lüfterentkoppler und irgendsoein netzteilentkoppler bestellt.


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2009)

Sockel 478 Retenion-Modul.
Ging mir gerade beim umbau kaputt


----------



## Shady (3. Oktober 2009)

Eine Lotus 15300/1 *klick*


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. Oktober 2009)

Tickets für das Auftaktspiel in der Hauptstadt...
SCC Berlin vs. EnBWTV Rottenburg


----------



## nightreven (3. Oktober 2009)

Scythe Orochi Revision B:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4Z3R (3. Oktober 2009)

ASUS p7p55D pro und 2 festplatten  cougar cm 550 und i5 -750 und ne mx-518 
hab viel geld weggehauen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mir heute abend alk ohne Ende kaufen


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Oktober 2009)

Ne schöne Herbstjacke


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. Oktober 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir heute abend alk ohne Ende kaufen


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Evga gtx 285^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Oktober 2009)

Company of Heroes für 1 € bei eBay  NEU !!!


----------



## Justin Bieber (4. Oktober 2009)

vorgestern ne spinpoint f3 1000GB


sin jetz nur noch 450 GB frei


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Oktober 2009)

- Revoltec Kaltlichtkathode: Blau (2x 31cm)

- Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm 1200rpm

- Prolimatech PK-1

- AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE

Mit obigem Phenom und dem Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P gibt es nur ein paar Anfänger-Übertaktungs-Ergebnisse bei Hwbot, darum wird am nächsten Wochenende mit 955 BE @ Scythe Mugen 2 und einer HD4890 @ Accelero S1 R2 @ 2x 80mm auf Punktejagd gegangen.


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Oktober 2009)

2*9800gx2


----------



## McZonk (5. Oktober 2009)

Tank voll Sprit aus Österreich für 1.163€/Liter. Ein Traum 
Wie gut dass durch die Heimfahrt schonwieder ein guter Teil auf der Autobahn geschwunden ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Oktober 2009)

So teuer. Oo
Bei uns kostet der so um die 0,9.


----------



## nulchking (5. Oktober 2009)

Ne Packung verdammt krasser Hustenbonbons.
Von denen wird die Zunge taub


----------



## mr_sleeve (5. Oktober 2009)

In der Pause nen Steuseltaler beim Kamps


----------



## RC-X (5. Oktober 2009)

ein neues paar schuhe von Nike^^
ne winterjacke und haufenweise Pullover weil mir nix mehr vom letzten winter gepasst hat xD
letzter winter 1,67m groß jetzt bin ich auf einmal bei 1,75m


----------



## taks (5. Oktober 2009)

Ein Game-Controller für meinen Nintendo 64


----------



## Rheinlaender (5. Oktober 2009)

Vor über ner Woche Mainboard, CPU und Kühler für ein sekündäres Testsystem bei Ebay und immer noch nicht angekommen


----------



## Carvahall (5. Oktober 2009)

Ein Samsung r522
3 Satakabel


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2009)

ASUS Xonar Essence STX


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2009)

5 Liter destilliertes Wasser


----------



## mr_sleeve (6. Oktober 2009)

6 Liter Ice Tea


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ASUS Xonar Essence STX





Ein Chees und ein Chickenburger bei Mecces^^


----------



## Rheinlaender (6. Oktober 2009)

Eine zweite 7950 GX2 für meinen Viertrechner


----------



## nulchking (6. Oktober 2009)

Ein bisschen english 

Ausserdem noch ein bisschen Apfelschorle für die Schule und einen Döner


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Oktober 2009)

was zu futtern und die aktuelle FHM


----------



## CentaX (6. Oktober 2009)

Ne Schecter Diamond Omen 6 AMB, für 336€ im Gitarrenladen erstanden (im inet für min. 329€), dazu nochn Kabel für 6€... Das Ding ist ein TRAUM!! 
Erstmal nur Clean über nen billigen, alten Bassamp, den ich schon hatte, Weihnachten gibts den Rest...
Finger hab ich mir jetzt schon wund gespielt, die Saiten an meinem Bass fühlen sich so angenehm an...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. Oktober 2009)

20 Liter Super


----------



## Justin Bieber (6. Oktober 2009)

nen haarschnitt beim friseur für 13,50


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Oktober 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> nen haarschnitt beim friseur für 13,50



Meiner heute hat 18 € gekostet..


----------



## Justin Bieber (6. Oktober 2009)

gut ich bin och net 18 dann isses noch net soo teuer sonst kostest bestimmt auch so um die 18 rum


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Oktober 2009)

Bin 16..


----------



## Pommes (6. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Meiner heute hat 18 € gekostet..



Mit Powerlocke oder was?^^
Ich habe gekauft och gottchen: ne Cola
Edit: Man bezahlt ihr viel =O


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Oktober 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Mit Powerlocke oder was?^^



Ne, pink gefärbt.. 
Kein Plan, kostet aber immer 18 €, auch für meinen Vater, von daher - keine Ahnung. Vielleicht halten die mich einfach für 18 - wäre nicht des erste Mal das sowas passiert..


----------



## Pommes (6. Oktober 2009)

Rein schneiden, oder auch Strähnchen^^?


----------



## Opheliac (6. Oktober 2009)

40 Liter Super.


----------



## nulchking (6. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Meiner heute hat 18 € gekostet..


ERotikfriseur FTW  

Simpsons Season 12


Langsam gehe ich verdammt schnell pleite


----------



## mr_sleeve (6. Oktober 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> ERotikfriseur FTW
> 
> Simpsons Season 12
> 
> ...



geht doch jedem so 

ich war grad noch bei Rewe und hab mir "Proviant" fürs Landschulheim gekauft *g*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Oktober 2009)

1 Kasten Jever Pilsener + 1 Sixpack Jever Fun.


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Oktober 2009)

Eine SuperFlux LED Leiste in weiss...


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Oktober 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> ERotikfriseur FTW



Meine Friseuse ist ca. 23 Jahre alt, blond/braune Haare und auch sonst verdammt heiß. Wenn ich da mal ein bisschen ackern würde, wer weiß..


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich lass mir die Haare von meiner Cousine schneiden, da muss ich nix zahlen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich lass mir die Haare von meiner Cousine schneiden, da muss ich nix zahlen


Ich glaube, das mit der Cousine hat noch einen ganz anderen Grund.


----------



## Shooter (6. Oktober 2009)

Gerade ist mein neuer Acer P235bhd Monitor angekommen^^


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das mit der Cousine hat noch einen ganz anderen Grund.


Ey! Meine Cousine mag zwar gut aussehen, aber soweit geht das auch wieder nicht....


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2009)

> aber soweit geht das auch wieder nicht....


.. nur bis and die.. HAARE..


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Oktober 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> .. nur bis and die.. HAARE..



vielleicht auch an die Wäsche.. ähh unter die Haut?^^

Habsch mir n Schokoriegel gekauft -.-


----------



## R4Z3R (8. Oktober 2009)

hol mir die neue pcgh zeitschrift . bloß bei uns an der tanke kommt die immer bisschen später .


----------



## computertod (8. Oktober 2009)

einen Döner


----------



## nulchking (8. Oktober 2009)

Le nouveau pcgh


----------



## Ibatz! (8. Oktober 2009)

PCGH
n Laugenbrötchen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> einen Döner



dito


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Simpsons Season 5 und Season 11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Oktober 2009)

Nicht gerade gekauft aber abgeholt, n T-Shirt


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Oktober 2009)

@fresh_dumbledor: vorsicht mit den Abmessungen, 800px Höhe ist erlaubt 

Ein paar Rollen doppelseitiges Klebeband.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Oktober 2009)

Ohne Worte?








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ohne Worte. ^^
P.S.: Aufgrund der schlechten Erkennbarkeit: Phenom II X4 955 BE, Prolimatech PK-1, Kaze-Jyuni Slip Stream Slim, 2* 31cm Kaltlichtkathode blau.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2009)

*Ernüchterung* Boah, ey!!! *gähn*

Und ich habe jetzt mit einer HD5870 gerechnet.....


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> *Ernüchterung* Boah, ey!!! *gähn*
> 
> Und ich habe jetzt mit einer HD5870 gerechnet.....




Ich finds geil.  Demnächst dann vlt. eine 5870, da muss ich aber erst noch ein bisschen sparen..


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2009)

Wie sie alle aufrüsten, mann, mich macht das ungeduldig.... wenn mein CF-Gespann in bestimmten Spielen nicht so lahm wäre...


----------



## htcerox (8. Oktober 2009)

-18 x mixxed up , 033l 
-tortilla chips salted
-Mini Brotchips (Knoblauch)

Insgesammt 12.78 €


----------



## k-b (8. Oktober 2009)

8 mal n BGB  Man kann nie genug Rechte haben!

Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch BGB: Amazon.de: Bücher


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> 8 mal n BGB  Man kann nie genug Rechte haben!
> 
> Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch BGB: Amazon.de: Bücher


 
Da reicht auch einmal Desert Eagle.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Oktober 2009)

Aber ein Amoklauf mit Büchern wär mal was Neues.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Aber ein Amoklauf mit Büchern wär mal was Neues.


 
Das scheitert schon an der Schwere der Aufgabe.


----------



## joraku (8. Oktober 2009)

Eine neue Frisur.


----------



## JC88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Fantastic Four - Rise Of The Silver Surfer
auf BlueRay Disc versteht sich


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2009)

Ein Tipp... Kauft euch Ghetto Gangz 2. Klasse Film.


----------



## pixelflair (9. Oktober 2009)

Ein Metz48,  4 Eneloops Akkus und nen Akkuladegerät 

und ich liebe ihn


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

nen Pfankuchen und nen Zuckerkuchen


----------



## JC88 (9. Oktober 2009)

Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders

wiedermal auf Blueray^^das macht süchtig


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

guter Film, das Buch ist aber besser 

nen Kaffee und die pcgh, sowie die extreme, bin diesmal allerdings etwas enttäuscht...


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2009)

Kaffee, ja, du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

Kaffee geht immer...


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2009)

Schade, dass unser  Maschinenkaffee so eklig schmeckt


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Oktober 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 [uncut Edition] bei Gamesonly.at kaufen - dem uncut Gameshop


----------



## Doney (9. Oktober 2009)

400gb externe 2,5"festplatte


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Oktober 2009)

Die neue Print

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

Mal wieder zwei karten für SLI.......9300 Gs mal schauen ob das funzt


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. Oktober 2009)

eine levis 501...style


----------



## Doney (9. Oktober 2009)

du bist wirklich n true monkey was grakas angeht XD


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Oktober 2009)

Einen Core i5 750


----------



## Justin Bieber (9. Oktober 2009)

Pizza Peperoni

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=148023&stc=1&d=1255113011

von der besten pizzeria aus bad camberg

aso preis noch ....öhhm  7.00 euro

EDIT: nein die haben mich nicht besch***.....das da schon ein stück fehlt...das liegt an mir


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Oktober 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild bringt die Nachricht wahnsinnig gut rüber..


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das Bild bringt die Nachricht wahnsinnig gut rüber..


 
Wenn ich zuviel Alk gesoffen habe, sieht das Ergebnis im Klo auch immer so aus.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

Pizza.......?....bah...Steaks 

Topic:

Einen weiteren Core ....i7 965 XE


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Einen weiteren Core ....i7 965 XE


Wenn du zuviel Geld haben solltest: Ich nehm dir gerne was ab, so soll das ja nicht sein .


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich zuviel Alk gesoffen habe, sieht das Ergebnis im Klo auch immer so aus.



So genau wollten wirs gar nicht wissen, aber danke für die Info.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn du zuviel Geld haben solltest: Ich nehm dir gerne was ab, so soll das ja nicht sein .


 
Was heißt da zuviel Geld ?.....Flaschenpfand


----------



## dodo88 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hab grad 10 Eiskaffee's und 2 Six Packs V+apple,Bifi und kekse gekauft ich hoffe damit bekomm ich die Nacht irgendwie rum


----------



## xyxoo (10. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade oder besser gestern, Windows 7 gekauft (bestellt). Und ich habe noch 4G RAM gekauft bei ebay, super, auf diesem 4G RAM warte ich schon 1,1/2 Wochen. Positive Bewertung kann man schon knicken.


----------



## joraku (10. Oktober 2009)

Gestern die neue PCGH


----------



## maiggoh (10. Oktober 2009)

n 3 Monate altes Logitech G25 von nem Kumpel
jetzt essen un dann fahrn


----------



## MSPCFreak (10. Oktober 2009)

Ne Coke und n paar Keske.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (10. Oktober 2009)

Was sind denn *Keske*?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Oktober 2009)

Keks ist ein anderes Wort für Crack. Nein, nicht die Droge, sondern diese *hust* Programme *hust*.


----------



## Janny (11. Oktober 2009)

2x Thunfisch brot, 1x Eierbrötchen, Vorverkaufsbox CoD MW2 , ich freu mich derbe aufs Spiel


----------



## Maggats (11. Oktober 2009)

sleeve


----------



## k-b (11. Oktober 2009)

Oettinger is halb so schlimm, gekühlt kann mans echt trinken


----------



## k-b (11. Oktober 2009)

```
Ihre Bestellung
 Medium     Menge     Preis        Autor/Artist                              Artikel
 Buch          1         8.31 EUR   John Milton               Milton, J: Paradise Lost
-      Gutscheinbetrag:  8.31 EUR
+        Versandkosten:  0.00 EUR
-------------------------------------------------
     Offene Beträge:    0.00 EUR
'
```


----------



## Jason197666 (11. Oktober 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Oettinger is halb so schlimm, gekühlt kann mans echt trinken




Yap so isses....nur warm ist es für den.....ach ja das darf ich nich sagen, sonst bekomm ich wieder ne Sperre........-_-

Gr33tz....J


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Oktober 2009)

```
Anzahl 	Bezeichnung	Preis
1	Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value schwarz o.NT.	52,99	€
1	Club3D (Retail) HD4850 OC 512MB 2xDVI/TV	95,94	€
1	ASUS P5QPL-AM G41	53,99	€
1	4096MB Corsair PC2-800 CL5 TWIN2X4096-6400C5C	59,99	€
Warenwert:	262,91	€
Versandkosten:	0,00	€
Gesamtbetrag:	262,91	€
```

für nen Kumpel bestellt


----------



## RedBrain (11. Oktober 2009)

gestern eine Tüte Feuerdrachen gekauft


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Oktober 2009)

Ein ASUS P7P55D Pro.


----------



## Hai0815 (11. Oktober 2009)

Gerade bestellt:

Sigma Objektiv DC 18-50mm F2,8 EX Macro HSM


----------



## Pommes (11. Oktober 2009)

*Piiieep* AB 18


----------



## xyxoo (11. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir einen neuen Funkradiowecker gekauft mit Temperaturanzeige. Damit ich auch sehen kann ob es nicht zu kalt ist, um aus dem warmen Bett aufzustehen um zu arbeiten. 
Dann habe ich noch 4 GB Ram gekauft da ich Windows 7 64 Bit bei Alternate bestellt habe. 
HILFE jetzt bin ich arm und dabei möchte ich mir noch ein neues Gehäuse kaufen.


----------



## k-b (11. Oktober 2009)

3x10g Probe    	Japan Sencha
3x10g Probe   	Pu-Erh Kunming Tee
3x10g Probe   	China Dung Ti Oolong
3x10g Probe   	White Downy Oolong Longkou


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2009)

Warst wohl in Holland.


----------



## k-b (11. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Naja ....beim Schlecker wird ja auch eingekauft obwohl die meisten ja wissen wie die Arbeitsbedingungen da sind.....und auf wessen Kosten seine Preise gemacht werden


Und? Es nutzt auch noch (fast) jeder Windows obwohl MS schon einige Verfahren wegen Ausnutzung der Monopolstellung hatte .. 

(Ich bin Linuxuser  ) - Das mit dem Oettinger wusste ich noch nicht.


----------



## k-b (11. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Warst wohl in Holland.


Online 
Das sind Tees, kein Gras.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2009)

Schon klar, klang aber so komisch.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Und? Es nutzt auch noch (fast) jeder Windows obwohl MS schon einige Verfahren wegen Ausnutzung der Monopolstellung hatte ..


 
jepp ...aber Schlecker ist noch eine ganz andere Klasse ...der macht gerade seine eigenen Läden zu um daneben neue zu eröffnen in denen er dann die selben Leute über eine eigens gegründete Zeitarbeitsfirma zu einen Bruchteils ihres Lohns wieder einstellt.

Und es gibt noch eine Menge ganz anderer Geschichten über ihn ....unglaublich was der sich alles hier bei uns im Ort erlaubt.(Er wohnt hier)

topic:

Dominator GT 2000 Cl7


----------



## TwilightAngel (12. Oktober 2009)

Meine Ma war einkaufen für mich...genug Zeit für mich gewesen
Divinity II: Ego Draconis - Collector's Edition: PC: Amazon.de: Games
für nur 26,97 Euro zu kaufen.  Zweitbestes Schnäppchen bisher bei Amazon.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Oktober 2009)

Core i5 750 abbestellt, Core i7 860 bestellt. 
Verdammt ich kann mich schon wieder nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Rheinlaender (12. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Core i5 750 abbestellt, Core i7 860 bestellt.
> Verdammt ich kann mich schon wieder nicht entscheiden.



Oh Mann, das kenn ich so gut 



ne vierte GTX 260,nen weiteren Ci7 920 ,6Gb Corsair 1600, und die große MX 2 WLP-Tube ))


----------



## Witcher (12. Oktober 2009)

Eine Samsung Spinpoint F1 250 gb


----------



## maaaaatze (12. Oktober 2009)

*DVD*

Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button
Gran Torino
Operation Walküre - Das Stauffenberg Attentat

*CD*

Rammstein - Liebe ist für alle da


----------



## Owly-K (12. Oktober 2009)

Ein Bigtower-Gehäuse für 14,95€ (neu) plus Porto. Ersteindruck: Besser als erwartet. Alles passt, trotz dünnem Blech stabil und sogar ein herausnehmbarer Mainboardschlitten.

Hab ihn heute zerlegt und gelackt, dann kommt die WaKü rein....


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

ich... naja... irgendwie... mmh... nix


----------



## Woohoo (12. Oktober 2009)

Ein Bookchair.


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Oktober 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Sound - Headsets - Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Sound - Karten - Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series


----------



## Shooter (12. Oktober 2009)

4 GB SDHC Speicherkarte von Panasonic


----------



## taks (13. Oktober 2009)

Ein "neues" Mainboard: MSI K7N2 Delta  

MSI Technology GmbH - Insist on the Best


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Oktober 2009)

Einmal Windoof 7 und dann einen kleinen süßen Subwoofer für 500 € xD


----------



## DarkMo (14. Oktober 2009)

vorhin zutaten für selbstgemachte pizza und bierchen - schöner abend geworden xD

ps: hey, es hat keiner gesagt, es muss um hardware gehn


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> vorhin zutaten für selbstgemachte pizza und bierchen - schöner abend geworden xD
> 
> ps: hey, es hat keiner gesagt, es muss um hardware gehn



muss es auch nicht...


----------



## cybertrance (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir endlich ein Verlängerungskabel für den 8-poligen 12V EPS Stecker geleistet:

Strom Verlängerung intern, InLine®, Netzteil ->: Amazon.de: Elektronik

damit ich endlich dieses häßliche Kabel im Gehäuse (das hängt vorne über die Graka, da Netzteil unten) nach hinten legen kann

und dann noch ein SLimline-USB gehäuse:
Externes USB Slim-Line CD-Rom Laufwerk: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Gruß
cyber


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Oktober 2009)

1 x Single Slotblende für Nvidia 	 
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI - Acetal 
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX RAM Backplate
1 x Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound
6 x 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - silver


----------



## Thunder (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir gerade mal das Corsair Obsidian gegönnt ;D


----------



## Witcher (14. Oktober 2009)

Eine CD (Hardbass Chapter 18)


----------



## boss3D (14. Oktober 2009)

Eben bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem schon Teil 1 zu den besten Filmen zählt, die ich je gesehen habe, musste ich mir auch Teil 2 kaufen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BMW M-Power (14. Oktober 2009)

Xigmatek BiFrost.


----------



## Biosman (14. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei Caseking!

Ihre Bestellung wurde gerade verpackt und verlässt in Kürze unser Versandlager. 

Somit können Sie im Rahmen der normalen Paket-Zustellung schon am nächsten Werktag mit der Anlieferung rechnen.

---------

Mein alter Raidmax Smilodon hat mich langsam gelangweilt und ich wollte endlich mal was anderes haben  etwas mit mehr Kühlleistung  Zumal stehe ich auf das Design von Lian Li! Das Trifft mein Geschmack zu 99% !!

Der Tower ist grade taufrisch bei Caseking eingetroffen und ist der neuste aus der PC7 Serie. Ich freue mich schon auf Ihn *G*


Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black


----------



## drachenorden (14. Oktober 2009)

Ein neues Gehäuse, natürlich von derselben Marke wie alle bisherigen: *Lian Li PC-7FN*.

Und für den Kühler ein *Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad*.

Ach ja, und eine kleine *Asus ENGTX275 HTDI Batman Edition.*
- die Karte hat es mir irgendwie angetan ...


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Oktober 2009)

Nen Q9550 da ich meinen q6600 geschrottet hab.


----------



## STSLeon (14. Oktober 2009)

MacBook Pro


----------



## Woohoo (14. Oktober 2009)

> Also für mich sind nur Gehäuse was, die optisch was hermachen und eine gewisse Rechenpower innerhalb des Gehäuses vermuten lassen


Für mich machen schlichte Gehäuse optisch sehr was her. Jeder mag halt was anderes.

Gekauft:

- Winterreifen


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Oktober 2009)

AMD X2 4400+ So. AM2

1,5 TB Caviar Green Platte von WD

das alles um mienen zweitrechner wieder fit zu machen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Oktober 2009)

Spinpoint F3 500GB


----------



## bogomil22 (15. Oktober 2009)

Kaspersky IS 2010, Waret aber schon seit 6 Tagen auf den Key (via Ebay gekauft)!!


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Win7 Ultimate 64bit bzw. ist schon da^^


----------



## Pommes (15. Oktober 2009)

Autohalter, Autoladekabel und Denon Koppfhörer fürs Handy


----------



## Bang0o (16. Oktober 2009)

Nokia 5800 mit CWM


----------



## alm0st (16. Oktober 2009)

Rammstein - Liebe ist für Alle da (Special Edition)


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Oktober 2009)

hab heute zu mittag meine xfx 5870 per nachnahme erstanden!


----------



## [THM]Zany (16. Oktober 2009)

Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 (der Sound ist ok)
Western Digital WD750 (der Platz wurde eng)


----------



## maaaaatze (16. Oktober 2009)

Und die Post hat mir nich nur Rammstein gebracht 

Hier mal nen kleines Bildchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alm0st (16. Oktober 2009)

maaaaatze schrieb:


> Same bei mir.... eifnach nur geil das Album



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Die lange Zeit des Wartens hat sich gelohnt 

Hab mir grad noch aus ner Laune heraus 4 x Enermax Apollish bestellt


----------



## NoNameGamer (16. Oktober 2009)

Ein Lapierre Zesty 514, der Kaufvertrag ist unterschrieben und nun darf ich noch 2 Wochen auf die Lieferung an meinen Händler warten.


----------



## Overlocked (16. Oktober 2009)

Itunes Karte und Sonnenbrille xD.


----------



## joraku (17. Oktober 2009)

Neuen Pulli heute Morgen.


----------



## Doney (17. Oktober 2009)

150€ :d ...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

Einen Intel Xeon X3320.


----------



## TheOnLY (17. Oktober 2009)

2mal l4d2 vorbestellt


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> (ich hab haare wie stroh da brauch ich starkes gel und haarspray und davon viel)


ich geh einfach zu meinem friseur und lass sie mir schön kurz schnippeln ^^ (nein, bin kein rechter oder sowas *g*)

hab mir heut battlefield 2 und 2142 gekauft >< ma guggn wann meine freundin mich auch zocken lässt


----------



## drachenorden (17. Oktober 2009)

EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand & Coollaboratory Liquid Metal Pad


----------



## Shooter (19. Oktober 2009)

Xbox360 für modern warfare 2


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2009)

Ein *DFI LANParty LT X48-T2R* mit voller MIPS-Bestückung.
Bei 76€ konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen.

Das Board muss sich aber erst mal gegen mein TPower beweisen, sonst bekommt es nicht mehr als einen Testlauf.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Oktober 2009)

Verbandskasten & ADAC Atlas


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Oktober 2009)

Korg Kaoss Pad KP3 ...

Mein gott is das teil geil


----------



## Menthe (19. Oktober 2009)

Könntest du mir erläutern was das genau ist?


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Oktober 2009)

Puh mit einem Wort geht das nicht, auser zu sagen es ist nen geiles gerät  

Es ist ein Multieffektgerät, Sampler, Synthi und klangverbiegemaschine, Vocoder, Midi Controller,und noch vieles mehr, vorzugsweise für DJ´s gedacht, lässt sich aber prima mit musizieren wie ich grad festelle  das tolle an den KaossPads ist das man sie gröstenteils per Touchpad steuert.

Hier mal nen bsp wie man das teil nutzen könnte 
YouTube - KORG Kaoss Pad KP3
YouTube - Beardyman using Korg's kaoss Pad 3


----------



## roga01 (19. Oktober 2009)

Endlich habe ich sie mir bestellt
Eine neue Burton Snowboardhose im Light Camo Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Oktober 2009)

Neue Tastatur, da meine alte schreibt was sie will und nicht was ich will... und
einen neuen DVD-Brenner, da mein toller Samsung ja keine DVD+Rs lesen kann^^


----------



## Biosman (20. Oktober 2009)

Einen IFX 14 Grade eingebaut. Super Teil! 

Gegenüber meinem EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clocker Blue nochmal eine richtige Steigerung.
Hab jetzt schon fast Wakü Temps. Am WE noch schön Plan Schleifen dann gehts ab!

Q6600 @ 3 GHz bei 52 - 54 ° mit Prime95! Wenn ich diesen Plan Schleife komme ich nochmal 5° Runter. Mein Kumpel hat nen Mora2 Radi drinne (Monster Teil) und ich bin fast auf der gleichen Temp Stufe wie Er.

MfG


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was Geiles zum Hören, was zum Ausklingen (Piano Tribute) und was zum Lesen^^

Dank Amazon und DHL-PackStation mal wieder nicht einmal 24 Stunden unterwegs, einfach Top


----------



## stefan.net82 (20. Oktober 2009)

einen neuen retainer!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2009)

Mein neuer Internet Rechner ist fertig, siehe Signatur.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir vorn paar Tagen das Philips HTR 5204 Hifi-System bestellt. Morgen dürfte es ankommen. ^^


----------



## speddy411 (20. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade ein Asus CUSL2-M, 2x P3 1Ghz, 256mb 133 Ram und eine alte ATI Rage ersteigert und das für 4.50 inkls. Versand...Ein Schnäppchen würde ich sagen


----------



## computertod (20. Oktober 2009)

2x Win 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Oktober 2009)

6 Monate deviantART Premium account fürn Kollegen zum 18.


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Oktober 2009)

30kg Trockeneis,
5 X Xigmatek XLF-F1253
150mm Isopropanol
Scythe Himuro
Cougar CM 550W


----------



## Doney (21. Oktober 2009)

dead space


----------



## Shooter (21. Oktober 2009)

2x Modern Warfare 2


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2009)

4x 4870 512 mb  und BQ 1200w...........


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 4x 4870 512 mb  und BQ 1200w...........



Sag mal, verdient man in einer Brauerei so gut?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2009)

^^kommt drauf an was man dort macht 
Spass beiseite .....die kosten ja fast nichts mehr


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Oktober 2009)

Auf einer Pfälzerwald-Hütte: Hausmacher, Neuer Wein, Kaffee, Kuchen. Meine Mutter durfte zahlen. 




Bond2602 schrieb:


> 6 Monate deviantART Premium account fürn Kollegen zum 18.


Premium-Account? *hust, hust* 



Two-Face schrieb:


> einfach nur um Activision Geld in den Arsch zu schieben, welches sie nicht verdienen sollten


Du hast eine IG gegründet, die sich dafür einsetzt, dass Urheber Geld kriegen sollen. Und jetzt forderst du das Gegenteil. 



Janny schrieb:


> 2x Mixxed up Energy drink


Du hast einen sehr guten Geschmack!  Aber nur 2x? Wie kommst du mit so wenig aus? 



True Monkey schrieb:


> 4x 4870 512 mb


Warum nicht 4x HD 4890 2GB? Die bringen mehr FPS und im Winter ist einem nicht so kalt. Oder muss das so sein, weil du benchen willst?
Was ist eigentlich aus meiner alten X1950 Pro geworden? Ehrenplatz in der Vitrine? Abgeraucht? Gegen eine Flasche Metaxa eingetauscht?


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Premium-Account? *hust, hust*



deviantART! 

Nicht Rapidshare oder so 

deviantART ist das hier:*** on deviantART[/url] 

BTT: Ich hab heute einen neuen Schreibtisch und einen neuen Fernsehtisch gekauft, Bilder klopp ich jetzt in den Schreibtischthread


----------



## Shooter (22. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Für PC und Konsole oder einfach nur um Activision Geld in den Arsch zu schieben, welches sie nicht verdienen sollten?




Für Pc und Konsole natürlich!  

Die Konsole geht darauf sowiso zu meinen Couseng^^


----------



## gharbi_sam (22. Oktober 2009)

Intel Xeon X3330 und 4Gb OCZ PC2-8000 ReaperX HPC RAM


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> deviantART!
> 
> Nicht Rapidshare oder so
> 
> ...



deviantart ist schon noch was andres als rapidshare...deviantart lädt man bilder hoch, und schaut von anderen künstlern welche an...
eigentlich ganz spannend
auch wenn ich nicht genau weiss was der premium account kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

Ein neues Getriebe.


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Oktober 2009)

einen Q9550


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Oktober 2009)

nen Benchtable und ne 2,5" Platte


----------



## Caspar (22. Oktober 2009)

Meine Keysonic Intuition - Alu Tastatur ist heute morgen gekommen und spätestens Montag sollte ich einen Dell UltraSharp 2709W Rev. 3 auf dem Schreibtisch stehen haben...! *freu* Als Tip: bei Ebay ist noch einer für derzeit günstige Verhältnisse zu erwerben.


----------



## rabit (22. Oktober 2009)

Einen P5q-E verrechnet mit meinem alten Board für 30 euronen.


----------



## utacat (22. Oktober 2009)

Nicht gekauft, aber eingelöst, meine 2 Win 7 Home Premium Lizenzen.


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Oktober 2009)

Neue Schuhe


----------



## computertod (23. Oktober 2009)

ich hab soeben mein neues NT bezahlt, oder zumindest die überweisung auf die Bank getragen^^


----------



## Shooter (23. Oktober 2009)

Noch 1x Modern Warfare 2


----------



## speddy411 (23. Oktober 2009)

10 verschiedene 370er CPU´s


----------



## roadgecko (23. Oktober 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nnya6D4mGKw&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nnya6D4mGKw&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Little Big Planet 

"Liiiitttlleee Biiiggg"


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 HP 64Bit OEM
Heute von Amazon eingetroffen.


----------



## Witcher (24. Oktober 2009)

Ein Handy, Samsung S5230 Star  Noble Black


----------



## Hakenden (24. Oktober 2009)

Aerocool Aeroengine II Gehäuse + Win 7 HP 64 Bit


----------



## kuki122 (24. Oktober 2009)

OCz Platinum 1066mhz 2GB zu meinen schon vorhandenen 2GB^^


----------



## RapToX (24. Oktober 2009)

spiele:
left 4 dead 2
call of duty modern warfare 2

cd's:
the black dahlia murder - deflorate (preorder pack)
hatebreed - the rise of brutality
hatebreed - hatebreed (special edition)
scar symmetry - symmetric in design
as blood runs black - allegiance
evergreen terrace - almost home
olafur arnalds - found songs

sonstiges:
konzertkarte für die "never say die" tour in karlsruhe
hose
t-shirt

da klickt man nur mal ein paar minuten rum und schon sind fast 300€ weg 
jetzt nur noch drauf warten, dass alles versendet wird.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Oktober 2009)

Hantelset


----------



## Pommes (24. Oktober 2009)

n Lied in iTunes


----------



## k-b (24. Oktober 2009)

2 GB Ipod Shuffle für 6 Euro bei Ebay


----------



## NCphalon (24. Oktober 2009)

Letzte woche wars en Xigmatek Midgard un 2 packungen case spätzle, wenn wieder en bisschen geld da is kommt schwarzer un orangener sleeve^^


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Oktober 2009)

verbandszeug bei DM


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2009)

Auch hier noch einmal der Hinweis, dass dieser Thread kein Ersatz für den Laber-Thread ist. Wir löschen entsprechende Beiträge und über die Konsequenzen muss ich wohl nichts weiter sagen, oder?

also bitte btt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

Jawohl, großer Meister.  

Ich hab mir vorhin Harry Potter vorbestellt. 
Der kommt im November auf Blue Ray raus und meine Frau steht auf Harry.
Ich eher auf Hermine....


----------



## majorguns (24. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jawohl, großer Meister.
> 
> Ich hab mir vorhin Harry Potter vorbestellt.
> Der kommt im November auf *Blue Ray* raus und meine Frau steht auf Harry.
> Ich eher auf Hermine....


*Blu-ray * (musste sein ^^)

Ich habe mir vorhin bei Kröger einen neuen großen Schreibtisch zurücklegen lassen um ihn nächste Woche abzuhohlen, einfach nur geil  (War das letzte Ausstellungsstück )


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

Da es sich um einen blauen Laser handelt und "blau" nunmal "blue" heißt, schreibe ich immer Blue Ray.
Sorry für OT, musste aber sein.


----------



## TwilightAngel (24. Oktober 2009)

NCIS S1 feines Amazonangebot...beide Teile zum Preis eines S2-Teils 
Best of "Was guckst du?!"


----------



## computertod (25. Oktober 2009)

2 G1/8" und 8 G1/4" tüllen für meine Wakü, dazu Inno Protect Konzentrat und nen 90° Winkel
danke für die 12% bei AT


----------



## Doney (25. Oktober 2009)

pulli, tshirt un jeans


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Oktober 2009)

LC-Power Silent Giant LC6420GP2 Green Power 420W mit 140mm-Lüfter für 34,79€


----------



## CroCop86 (26. Oktober 2009)

Eine neue Kaffemaschine


----------



## DrSin (26. Oktober 2009)

Philips 32 PFL 8404  mal eben 300€ durch zufall gespart


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2009)

Stargate Atlantis Staffel 1-4


----------



## Opheliac (26. Oktober 2009)

Was zu lesen und ein Six Pack Bölkstoff.


----------



## non_believer (26. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir vor ner Stunde Win 7 Pro x64 gekauft.


----------



## nulchking (26. Oktober 2009)

Ne Butterlaugenstange und einen Kaffe (schwarz wie meine Seele MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA )


----------



## non_believer (26. Oktober 2009)

nulchking schrieb:


> ...schwarz wie meine Seele MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Born in Africa?


----------



## D3N$0 (26. Oktober 2009)

n sixer Mixery


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. Oktober 2009)

Habe für 20€ getankt (Super) für mehr reicht es leider Ende des Monats net...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Die Bourne Trilogie auf Blue Ray.


----------



## mr_sleeve (26. Oktober 2009)

10l Pfanner Ice Tea 10 Tassen und 5l Milch


----------



## feivel (26. Oktober 2009)

schlittschuhe für den winter


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

Sennheiser CX 300 II Precision In-Ear-Kopfhörer

Für mein Ipod Touch


----------



## joraku (26. Oktober 2009)

Assassins Creed gebraucht bei Amazon (günsitger als bei Ebay )


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir gerade das Cougar CM550 gekauft


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. Oktober 2009)

Schinkenknacker


----------



## Doney (27. Oktober 2009)

ein belegtes baguette mit kochschinken, salat und kräutersauce...  jammi


----------



## D3N$0 (27. Oktober 2009)

ne CHIP Zeitschrift^^​


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Oktober 2009)

Chicken Tereyaki oder so xD von Subway 

Und nen T-Shirt von NewYorker.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Blaine (27. Oktober 2009)

i5-750
p55 pro
msi275gtx ^^


----------



## Hai0815 (27. Oktober 2009)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> ne CHIP Zeitschrift^^​



Judas


----------



## johnnyGT (27. Oktober 2009)

n´ DÖNA


----------



## orca113 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ein Apple Mac Book Pro und passend dafür 4 Gb Ram und ne 320 Western Digital Scorpio Blue.Den Kram im Hardwareshop außerhalb von Apple zu kaufen sparte mir ca 130€


----------



## computertod (28. Oktober 2009)

2 Käse(laugen)stangen lecker


----------



## Two-Face (28. Oktober 2009)

Bier, was sonst (Münchner Hell hatten sie schonwieder nicht, kruzefix!!! Musste das beste nehmen, was grad da war..)


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2009)

3er pack billigpizzen mit mozarella und krümelkäse zum pimpen. und gleich kann ich im "freuen" thread schreiben, das die pizza fertig is xD


----------



## Hai0815 (28. Oktober 2009)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Man wird sich doch auch hin und wieder etwas abwechslung zu pcgh leisten dürfen.



gut - dir sei noch einmal gnade gewährt 

on topic:

1x Win 7 Professional 64 bit OEM
1x Lian Li EX-20 (leider nur bestellen können da nicht vorrätig )


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Oktober 2009)

Eine 2te HDD für RAID0


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Oktober 2009)

Einen E6500K mit freien Multi.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2009)

China Import oder sind die mittlerweile auch bei dem ein oder anderen europäischen Händler aufgetaucht?


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Oktober 2009)

Kommt aus Hong Kong^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220500360551&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Opheliac (29. Oktober 2009)

Ein Sixer Bölkstoff grad eben an der Tanke.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

ne Logitech G500 Maus


----------



## Janny (29. Oktober 2009)

N paar Tuningteile fürn Roller für 110€.


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. Oktober 2009)

4er Pack Pizzabrote,

2 schon gegessen die anderen hau ich jetzt in den Ofen


----------



## JC88 (29. Oktober 2009)

Na denn mahlzeit^^

2 Winterreifen 165er....jetzt sieht mein auto bald aus wie ne schubkarre


----------



## roadgecko (29. Oktober 2009)

Phillips 32PFL8404H für 599€ bei *Trommel Wirbel* Media Markt ja richtig gehört ^^ 

Kontakte + Handeln lohnen sich


----------



## MUBBLE (29. Oktober 2009)

kost im internet auch nur 599€ mit versand Energeto - 32PFL8404 LCD-TV


----------



## roadgecko (29. Oktober 2009)

MUBBLE schrieb:


> kost im internet auch nur 599€ mit versand Energeto - 32PFL8404 LCD-TV



Ja aber im Garantiefall bin ich besser dran, und muss nicht auf das Gerät warten.


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Oktober 2009)

ein Düsenset für meinen 28mm Vergaser am scoot


----------



## Star (29. Oktober 2009)

Paar neue Alufelgen für mein kleenen


----------



## Witcher (30. Oktober 2009)

ne 4 Gb Micro SD Karte


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2009)

nen halben einkaufswagen voll grünzeug o.O was man nich alles für sein kind tut. diese blamage. naja, der bierkasten hats einigermaßen wieder rausgerissen ^^


----------



## Ahab (30. Oktober 2009)

nen schonbezug fürs notebook. aus neopren. sieht gut aus und schont gut, aber stinnnnnkt...  ahja und ne usb lampe. is immer so dunkel auf der couch


----------



## Kurtch (30. Oktober 2009)

Grad bestellt Nokia N97 in Weiß. Wird der Übergangs Nachfolger zum O2 terra (HTC Herald). Bin mal gespannt wie des lauft xD


----------



## Janny (30. Oktober 2009)

2x Salitos Ice


----------



## JC88 (31. Oktober 2009)

1x Enermax Cluster 120mm
1x Scythe Quiet Drive

Und n paar Schwarze Sata kabel
Ich LIEBE den anfang des monats


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Oktober 2009)

Stifte aus den USA.

Dürfen hier nicht verkauft werden, pha! Schildbürger EU Richtlinien


----------



## mr_sleeve (31. Oktober 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> 1x Enermax Cluster 120mm
> 1x Scythe Quiet Drive
> 
> Und n paar Schwarze Sata kabel
> Ich LIEBE den anfang des monats



der is doch aber erst morgen? =D

OnTopic: Präzisionsschraubendreher und ne Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Bond2602 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ach, und "the Sickness" von Disturbed hab ich mir auch gekauft


----------



## wubroha (31. Oktober 2009)

Ein DFI LanParty DK 790FXB-M2RS für 55€  und nen Athlon x2 5000EE und alles kommt hoffentlich morgen


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Oktober 2009)

*Dreimal Windows 7*

Hi! 
Gestern angekommen:
Dreimal Windows 7 aus der Vorverkaufsaktion von Mitte Juli.
Habe ich zehn Tage später erst bestellt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei (Eines für den Pc zum Arbeiten, für Internet und so; eines für meinen in Planung befindlichen Wakü-PC) behalte ich selbst, eines geht an einen Kumpel in Berlin.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2009)

4 GB Handy Speicherkarte für mein Sony Ericsson W810i. 

Die 512er ist eindeutig schon zu klein geworden für die Unmengen Songs, die ich habe. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## heizungsrohr (31. Oktober 2009)

Canon Eos 450D und nen Sigma 18-50 /2.8


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

Red Bull.
Viel Red Bull.

Wenn man um 7.15h pennen geht und um 12 wieder aufsteht, braucht man viiiiieeeel Koffein.

PS: Pennen ist für Weicheier.


----------



## Janny (31. Oktober 2009)

Eine Jacke von H&M
2 Kissen, und 2x Kerzen mit vanille duft von Ikea


----------



## Menthe (31. Oktober 2009)

Ne neue Jacke, Spiegel und Regal von Ikea.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. Oktober 2009)

2 Jeans von C&A.
Dann noch Firefox 3.6. Zwar nicht gekauft, aber doch irgendwie besorgt.


----------



## JC88 (1. November 2009)

Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ38 für 280 anstatt 399

Dazu ne schlanke SDHC mit 8gb die auch fix genug auch bei raw is

kanns kaum mehr abwarten


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

Einen neuen Anzug von Armani. 
Hole ich nächste Woche ab.


----------



## mr_sleeve (1. November 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Ach, und "the Sickness" von Disturbed hab ich mir auch gekauft



coole sache 

@ onTopic: nen Lian Li Cardreader


----------



## Da_Frank (1. November 2009)

Ein Snowboard, Winter - du kannst kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (1. November 2009)

Star Trek und Knowing als BlueRay. sollte morgen bei mir sein


----------



## Stevii (1. November 2009)

Eine HD 4870 1gb von XFX


----------



## der_yappi (2. November 2009)

Heute 2 Dosen Red Bull und der Tank wurde wieder gefüllt (zum Glück nur Super)

Letzte Woche Bowling, Kino, Shopping und Essen mit der Freundin...
Ich glaub da muss ich nicht mehr viel zu sagen


----------



## Two-Face (2. November 2009)

Nicht direkt gekauft, aber letzte Woche von True geschenkt bekommen:
Kiste voll Bier


----------



## CrashStyle (2. November 2009)

Ein CPU Multi-POT beim Bauer!


----------



## KrickKrack (3. November 2009)

Intel Core i5 750
Asus P7P55D
2x 2048 OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum Low Voltage Dual Channel
Prolimatech Megahalems Apache Edition
.
.
.


----------



## Cosimo (3. November 2009)

i5; asrock p55 pro; 4Gb Ocz 1333; Akasa Nero; Be Quiet 550Watt; 2x Samsung F3 500GB; iiyama 24 Zoll weiß; Fightbord weiß; Razer Pro Maus + Pad weiß; Xigmatek Midgard weiß; weißer Tisch; weißer Ledersessel


----------



## mr_sleeve (3. November 2009)

siehe anhang


----------



## Cosimo (3. November 2009)

An Guaden


----------



## utacat (3. November 2009)

Eine riesige Tüte Popcorn

MfG utacat


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. November 2009)

Ein Bier, das brauche ich jetzt auch, sch*** Tag


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Ein Bier, das brauche ich jetzt auch, sch*** Tag


dito!


----------



## speddy411 (3. November 2009)

Windows 7 Home Premium...


----------



## iceman650 (3. November 2009)

Ein Paar neue Adidas Sneakers vom Runnerspoint
uuund: Jarhead Special edition mit 2 DVDs für 9 euro vom allerbesten Plattenladen der Welt: Marleens in fulda^^


----------



## Janny (4. November 2009)

3x Knor Hot & Spicy, 1x Milchbrötchen, 1x Thunfisch, 1x Ananas


----------



## Da_Frank (4. November 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> siehe anhang



vieeeel zu wenig käse


----------



## nulchking (4. November 2009)

Ne Jacke bei C&A für 39€


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (4. November 2009)

In einer Freistunde heute morgen einen Döner bei meinem Lieblingsdönerladen


----------



## kuki122 (4. November 2009)

> Ein Paar neue Adidas Sneakers vom Runnerspoint
> uuund: Jarhead Special edition mit 2 DVDs für 9 euro vom allerbesten Plattenladen der Welt: Marleens in fulda^^



in Fulda wohne ich! 


Habe mir In Ear Kopfhöhrer für mein handy bestellt!


----------



## der_yappi (4. November 2009)

Heute die neue PCGH
Gestern ein neuer Fernseher.
LG 32LH 4900
LG 32 LH 4000 32 Zoll / 81 cm 16:9 "Full-HD": Amazon.de: Elektronik

Dazu ne DVB-T Antenne (hab leider keinen Kabelanschluss im Zimmer ) und Kabel


----------



## Shax145 (4. November 2009)

Eine Sachs XTC 4 Takt für 2000 euro


----------



## taks (4. November 2009)

Ein Office 2007 Standard und ein Visio 2007 Pro für insgesamt 25€


----------



## Janny (4. November 2009)

Ein friseurbesuch,
und eben grad noch 10€ an die Grünen, ohman


----------



## Doney (4. November 2009)

pizzabaguette


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (4. November 2009)

2 Packungen Pfanner Ice-Tea 

I love it


----------



## k-b (4. November 2009)

Mal wieder etwas leckeren Tee 

3     x         China Tie Guan Yin Oolong
1     x     Rooibusch Super Grade
3     x     White Downy Oolong Longkou
1     x     Japan Kukicha 

1     x     Probensortiment "Pure Tea Weiss" zum testen von was neuem  https://ssl.puretea.de/pure_tea_sho...er-Tee.html&XTCsid=4ff9v6d1j0ngufa3o8ual6unn7

Die Oolongs von Pure Tea rocken


----------



## JC88 (5. November 2009)

wo wir grad beim asia thema sind:

2x asiasüppchen (richtiger name nicht lesbar)
1x türkischer apfeltee
1x ben&jerrys cooky dough


----------



## TwilightAngel (5. November 2009)

2 Pizzen
1 Cola
1 Pommes


----------



## SESOFRED (5. November 2009)

Hi,

einen 24 Zoll LG LED Monitor 

mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

Eine Pulverbeschichtung für mein HAF 922


----------



## JC88 (5. November 2009)

PCGH Magazin 12/09


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. November 2009)

FHM Dez. 09 samt Kalender
Borderlands (ungeschnibbelt)
Machinarium, geiles Game


----------



## Nomad (5. November 2009)

RISEN
WIN7 Ultimate SB 64 Bit


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. November 2009)

LG KP 500
4gb micro sd karte
vodavone sim karte
big pack L&M rot


----------



## Hai0815 (5. November 2009)

1 x ASUS P5Q WS
4 GB G.E.I.L. Evo One DDR2-800 Kit
2 x Marlboro Lights
5 x Tizio Cappucino (das Zeuch macht süchtig)


----------



## utacat (5. November 2009)

Anno 1404 bei Amazon


----------



## Nip (5. November 2009)

Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! USC Edi...


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

'Ne ganze Ladung Weissbier. Hacker-Pschorr hatten sie nicht mehr, *grrrrr*


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. November 2009)

eine zotac gtx275


----------



## Janny (6. November 2009)

FHM Dez. 09 inkl. Kalender
Die Neue PCGH

und gestern hab ich mir n Zalman GS1000 bestellt.  Hoffentlich kommt das morgen noch an


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. November 2009)

Yamaha RX 465 samt Teufel Theater 1


----------



## RedBrain (6. November 2009)

Cougar Power 400
Wie gesagt, Cougars Netzteil ist WILD! 

WD 640 GiB Caviar Blue (WD6400AAKS) für mein Bruder wegen Geburtstag.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. November 2009)

Windows XP Home Edition OEM


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

Wieso kaufst du sowas noch?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. November 2009)

Bei HWLuxx, Aufkleber von einem Komplettrechner und Sicherungs CD für 10 Euro. Da konnte ich ja ruhig mal zuschlagen^^


----------



## CentaX (6. November 2009)

Gelbe Schnürsenkel, da die ganzen Idioten aus der Klasse erst ebenfalls mit Chucks rumlaufen und sich jetzt exakt die gleichen kaufen, die ich auch hier rumzustehen hab. Bin nur gespannt, wie es dann aussieht.


----------



## Dal604 (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (6. November 2009)

"gerade" zwar nich mehr, aber heut nachmittag nen lecker softeis ><


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. November 2009)

Dal604 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Feeeeeettt...


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (6. November 2009)

Einen Kasten Bier vom Getränkemarkt um die Ecke


----------



## Gnome (6. November 2009)

Roccat Kave Real 5.1 Surround Sound Headset


----------



## BMW M-Power (7. November 2009)

Gestern Abend bei Caseking bestellt.

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Alle Wasserzusätze » Watercooling-Kit "Halloween Edition"


----------



## xartornus (7. November 2009)

Für meine Eltern:


----------



## k-b (7. November 2009)

n Großglockner und n p183


----------



## JC88 (7. November 2009)

CoD 6 MW2 -> Österreich^^schon versandt
Mit dem akzent komm ich klar


----------



## Wolf78 (7. November 2009)

PSP3 Slim mit 120 GB Festplatte + 1 zusätzlichen Funk Controler + Need for Speed Shift 

Jetzt gehts los .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. November 2009)

I5 750er für 135€ inkl.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> I5 750er für 135€ inkl.



guter Preis  wo haste den denn her?

Ich hab mir das hier gekauft, jetzt bin ich das Blau los und muss nur noch ein anderes Netzteil besorgen 

Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter » LED-Lüfter-Kit "Halloween Edition"


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. November 2009)

ausm Luxx


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

achso  ich hab gedacht du hast den neu gekauft 

ich hab mir grade nen neuen Belag bestellt, meiner ist total abgespielt


----------



## roga01 (7. November 2009)

Windows 7 Professional für 0€


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. November 2009)

roga01 schrieb:


> Windows 7 Ultimate für 0€


wie das denn? Student?

Ne Dosensuppe und ein 6er Bier


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2009)

MSDNAA führt die Professional Version, also das schon mal nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. November 2009)

Diese Michelle Hunziger bei Wetten Dass..
Gott kotzt die mich an..


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

die alien box 1-4 für 15 euro auf dvd
(hatte nur teil 1 bisher daheim)
und avp 1-2 für 15 euro auf bluray

jetzt fehlen noch die predator filme


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Diese Michelle Hunziger bei Wetten Dass..
> Gott kotzt die mich an..


 
Dann kauf sie da raus. 
Oder wähl sie da raus.


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf sie da raus.
> Oder wähl sie da raus.


das is nich big brother


----------



## roga01 (7. November 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> wie das denn? Student?




Über MSDNAA, kein Student, Berufsschüler XD

edit, ups. habe eigendlich Professional gemeint XD


----------



## Kurtch (7. November 2009)

Nen Haufen HArdware über die letzten 2 Tage besorgt  

Unter Anderem:

-Silverstone Raven 02 (Black+Window)
-Nochmal 4GB Ram xD
-Gigabyte Board mit Crossfire
-Phenom X4 955 Black Edition
-2x 1 TB HDD
-DVD Brenner xD
ach ja und ne Tasche fürs N97.

Wenn jemand Bilder vom Silverstone sehen will kann morgen welche posten. Ach ja der Phenom läuft komplett passiv mit hilfe des Scythe Orochi  

gruss


----------



## joraku (7. November 2009)

PCGH und ein Geschenk für meinen Bruder.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

ach ja die PCGH hab ich auch noch gekauft (zwar nicht gerade eben aber heute morgen)


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. November 2009)

L7 430 Watt bequiet Netzteil für mich
4GB DDR2 für nen Kumpel, die Preise sind derbst bösartig ><


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. November 2009)

San Disk Cruzer bei Alternate für ne Win7 Installation über Stick....


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

Meinen ersten eigenen Pot....
Endlich nichtmehr mit Gelihenden Pötten Benchen...


----------



## orca113 (8. November 2009)

Ein Apple Mac Book Pro 13,3" und bin sehr zufrieden auch wenn ich momentan noch mit dem "Spagat" Windows/Mac OSX zu kämpfen habe. Und ja,es ist ein großer unterschied.


----------



## k-b (8. November 2009)

Grats! Endlich von der Windows-Seuche befreit


----------



## xartornus (8. November 2009)

PCGH grad an der Tanke gekauft


----------



## Doney (8. November 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Grats! Endlich von der Windows-Seuche befreit



ach soooooo schlimm isses nun auch wieder nich 

topic: n döner und ne freundin hat nen "vegetarischen döner" bestellt... ich habs ihr gesagt und sie wollte nicht hören... DÖNER IST DAS FLEISCH!!!

wir durften uns vielleicht was anhören


----------



## CrashStyle (8. November 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master CL-001-KKN1-GP Test Bench


----------



## Janny (8. November 2009)

Ein Netzteil, und ein neuen DVD Brenner


----------



## Player007 (8. November 2009)

CoD Modern Warfare 2 

Gruß


----------



## feivel (8. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ach soooooo schlimm isses nun auch wieder nich
> 
> topic: n döner und ne freundin hat nen "vegetarischen döner" bestellt... ich habs ihr gesagt und sie wollte nicht hören... DÖNER IST DAS FLEISCH!!!
> 
> wir durften uns vielleicht was anhören


normalerweise ist das kein thema sowas zu bestellen....


----------



## killbill (9. November 2009)

hi hab mir grad nen neuen rechner gekauft mit intel i5 prozessor
und 4 gig g-skill arbeitsspeicher, nem corsair 650W netzteil und ner samsung f3 1TB festplatte.

mfg killbill


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (9. November 2009)

2 x Windows XP Home Edition OEM Aufkleber + Sicherheits Kopie für 20 €.


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> 2 x Windows XP Home Edition OEM Aufkleber + Sicherheits Kopie für 20 €.



Ich dachte XP sei Müll?
Oder war das jemand anders, der das behauptet hat...


----------



## Da_Frank (9. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich dachte XP sei Müll?
> Oder war das jemand anders, der das behauptet hat...



XP wird nie Müll sein !


----------



## Xrais (9. November 2009)

CoD Modern Warfare 2 eng. Ps3 Version


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> XP wird nie Müll sein !




Richtig, weil es schon immer Müll war 

btw: 4gb DDR3 Geil  1333er


----------



## Th3 GhOst (9. November 2009)

CoD Modern Warfare 2
gerade ausem laden abgeholt
hrrhrr würds ja auch gerne schon zocken aber GraKa is hinüber grml -.-
ma schaun ob des aufem alten rechner geht ^^"

gruß


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. November 2009)

Wo gibt es das denn schon on the hand zu kaufen?


----------



## Th3 GhOst (9. November 2009)

Im Saturn ^^
Sogar die Prestige Edition.
Sieht cool aus das Nachtsichtgerät.
Aber 150€ is n bissel viel


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (9. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich dachte XP sei Müll?
> Oder war das jemand anders, der das behauptet hat...




Also, es ist Müll im Vergleich zu 7.
Aber da ich noch Spiele habe die nicht auf 7 funken wollen brauch ich halt XP.
Eins für mich uns Eins für meine liebe Mutter.


----------



## computertod (9. November 2009)

uih, an Mami wird auch noch gedacht^^

btt: das heute meine Arbeit mal etwas schneller geht und das ich Shift endlich angezockt habe und das ich die Rammstein - Liebe ist für alle da Delux Version habe


----------



## CentaX (9. November 2009)

Ihr seid im falschen Thread. -.-

@ Topic: Paar Sachen von nem US- ebay-Fritzen ... 

Poster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ist wohl nur das rechte; signiert! )

Sticker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(davon schmeißt er mir hfftl auch 1-2 in den Karton .. )


----------



## roadgecko (9. November 2009)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 UK Uncut (PC Version) für 32,94 € inkl. USK18 Versand


----------



## EyeForce (9. November 2009)

am samstag ist meine 8800 gts um 2uhr nachts von uns gegangen und nach dem ich aufgestanden bin hab ich gleich um 13uhr eine neue geholt unzwar eine gtx 275 von gainward


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. November 2009)

5x Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm
1x PK-1
20l Super

greetz


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2009)

Nen Gigabrett P55 UD2


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. November 2009)

ein roccat sense(speedlink, für alle die durch den markenhick hack durchschauen)

und das pad sieht nach jetzt vielleicht 8stunden gaming aus als hätte ich es schon ein jahr, in dem 10x10cm bereich in dem ich die maus nutze ist schon die farbe ab...hallo?


----------



## Witcher (10. November 2009)

Ein Onkyo 5.1 receiver


----------



## marques (10. November 2009)

cod mw2 nach da arbeit dann 

wii fit plus xD

tank mit benzin vollgefüllt  ^^


----------



## Janny (10. November 2009)

CoD MW2  *freu*


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. November 2009)

mw2 und
blaues sleeve is gekommen


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2009)

Was tausendmal besseres als CoD6


----------



## htcerox (10. November 2009)

Nen Motorradhelm , Handschuhe und ne 2. Brille.

man man man, wie das geld weg geht .


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. November 2009)

5 Lüfter


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. November 2009)

gegrillte Putenbruststreifen und 2 Brötchen

Ach ja, und nen Fernsehkabel


----------



## iceman650 (11. November 2009)

Pro emo soccer (PES) 10 für  34€.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. November 2009)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Pro emo soccer (PES) 10 für  34€.




Omg Emos die Fussball Spielen, you mad my day


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. November 2009)

neues Netzteil für den HTPC

und jetzt fahr ich noch eben zum k&m und hol die Lüfter ab..


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (11. November 2009)

"Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben"


----------



## joraku (11. November 2009)

500GB externe Festplatte, zur Datensicherung  (wie man aus einem anderen Thread weiß )
und den neuen Star Trek Film.


----------



## feivel (11. November 2009)

flachband scartkabel 2 stück sind heute angekommen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (11. November 2009)

Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 *Todfreu*


----------



## maaaaatze (11. November 2009)

Nur DVDs heute Mittag 

Batman Begins
Flags of our Fathers
Letters from Iwo Jima
Hancock Steelbook Edition ( War genauso Billig wie die in der Plastikbox  )


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. November 2009)

hab mir gerade dieses T-Shit bestellt 

T-Shirt "The voices in my head..." - 3Dsupply Shop - Shirts für Geeks und Gamer, Nerds und Netzpolitiker, Filmfreaks und Fantasyfreunde


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. November 2009)

5x Mixxed Up Energy Drink


----------



## Janny (11. November 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> 5x Mixxed Up Energy Drink



 ich mir 2x, reicht bis morgen früh ^^


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. November 2009)

Habe gestern bei Saturn die Special Edition von Alone in the Dark für 7,99€ und die Special Edition von Brothers in Arms : Hell´s Highway für 9,99€ gekauft. 
Da musste man eigentlich zugreifen und die extras sind garnicht mal so schlecht.^^

Und noch nen Digitalen Bilderrahmen vom MM.


----------



## feivel (12. November 2009)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Habe gestern bei Saturn die Special Edition von Alone in the Dark für 7,99€ und die Special Edition von Brothers in Arms : Hell´s Highway für 9,99€ gekauft.
> Da musste man eigentlich zugreifen und die extras sind garnicht mal so schlecht.^^
> 
> Und noch nen Digitalen Bilderrahmen vom MM.



war das die große box von alone in the dark?
dann wars mal ein extrem guter preis


----------



## computertod (12. November 2009)

ich hab gerade mein Win 7 Ultimate x64 bekommen 
muss ich gleich installieren


----------



## Steve94 (12. November 2009)

Einen Xlinece Lüfter mit blauen LEDs!! Uhhh sieht der geil aus...^^


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (12. November 2009)

Einem Samsung LE32 B550 LCD TV, sehr cooles teil  nächste woche folgt dann passende ps3...


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (12. November 2009)

Zeug zum kochen *g*

bin mal in der Küche


----------



## der_yappi (12. November 2009)

Die aktuellen Ausgaben der ColorFoto und er CHIP Foto Video.
Eine Wäsche und Tankfüllung für mein TöffTöff (1,269 der Liter Super)

Heute Mittag ein Whopper-Menu beim Burger King


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. November 2009)

i7 920
Rampage II Extreme
6GB Arbeitsspeicher
Win7 x64
Lauter Kleinkram fürn Pc
Call of Duty Modern Warfare2
Und Hackfleisch weil ich heute Bouletten machen werde.....


----------



## Witcher (13. November 2009)

LG DVD Brenner


----------



## feivel (13. November 2009)

ne cola und einen mandelbrotaufstrich


----------



## Lopian (13. November 2009)

GTA 4 Für 17€


----------



## Justin Bieber (13. November 2009)

L&M RED BIG PACK für 5 euro


----------



## Raceface (13. November 2009)

PC Games Hardware 12/2009


----------



## Nip (13. November 2009)

Ihre bestellten Produkte nochmals zur Kontrolle: 
Stk. 	Produkt 	Artikel Nr. 	Einzelpreis	Preis 
1	x	SilentPro S.U. Ultimate Plus
Lieferzeit: 4-5 Tage

CPU:Intel® Core™ i7-920 4 x 2.67GHz @ 4 x 3,80 GHz
Mainboard:SilentPro bewährtes Intel X58 Chipsatz Motherboard ASUS P6T Delu
Netzteile:Bequiet! Netzteil Dark Power Pro 750W
Grafikkarte:SLI 2 x 1 GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 285 - WASSERGEKÜHLT
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM):12 GB DDR3 Ram mit 1600 MHz - 6 x 2048MB
Festplatte:1.0 TB SATA 3 Gbit/s 7.200 U/Min
Festplattenkühler:Festplattenkühler, passiv, geschlossen
Optische Laufwerke:Blu-Ray-Brenner: 4x Dual Layer (BD-RE, DVD±RW, CD-RW)
CPU-Kühler:Wasserkühlung (kein CPU-Kühler nötig)
Killer™ NIC Netzwerkkarte:Hochleistungs Gigabit-Lan Schnittstelle
Soundkarte:High-Definition 7.1 Performance Audio - Standard
Videoschnittkarte:keine Videoschnittkarte
Maus:keine Maus
Tastatur:keine Tastatur
Soundsystem:kein Soundsystem
Betriebssystem:kein Betriebssystem
Office Software:keine Office Software
Garantie VerlängerungroGarantie: 2 Jahre Vor-Ort-Pickup-Service mit kostenloser Hotl


----------



## maaaaatze (13. November 2009)

So gerade Bestellt ab Mittwoch abholbereit:

LD Systems Stinger Sub 15"
DBX 166 XL
DBX 1231
Multicore 16/4
Insertkabel
2 Speakonverbindungen für die Subs


Das ganze kann ich wohl am Mittwoch Vormittag holen.


----------



## CentaX (13. November 2009)

Nip schrieb:


> text



Zu viel Geld? Ich nehm dir das nächste mal gern was ab. 

Mich nervt, dass es noch so lang hin ist bis Weihnachten. Ich will bzw. brauche viele Sachen, die ich mir im Moment so nicht kaufen kann...
Und mich nervt, dass mein Zimmer erst vermutlich in einem Jahr umgebaut wird, dann fliegt ein Schrank und eine "Bücherecke" von selbigem raus ... 
Und da häng ich dann e-Gitarre + e-Bass hin, Verstärker sollen auch dahin, muhaha.. Dann sieht das mal wieder vernünftig aus in meinem Zimmer


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (13. November 2009)

Ich hab mir Windows 7 gegönnt xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen, das System rennt wie sau, und die Maus ist die beste die ich jeh hatte, einfach nur Godlike


----------



## Janny (14. November 2009)

Eine Hose, Schuhe, und neues parfum.
achja, einen Sonnenbank besuch hab ich mir auch gegönnt.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. November 2009)

Du Weiblich seien?
Ich hab mir grad nen Energy Drink gegönnt^^


----------



## True Monkey (14. November 2009)

Einen Scythe Ninja 2 Rev B für 1366.....da der Mugen für So. 1366 viel zu umständlich zum montieren ist.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2009)

Eine Päckchenmarke bei dhl.de .
Warum soll man noch anstehen wenn man Pakete auch zu hause frankieren kann und dann nur noch einwerfen muss?


----------



## Stevii (14. November 2009)

Ultraviollette Kaltlichtkathoden für meinen Pc und meinen Schrank


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2009)

Wenn ich schon keinen echten besitzen werde, dann wenigstens das hier. 
Und es riecht verdammt gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (14. November 2009)

Wie du hast nan Lambo?


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. November 2009)

@Whoosaa: auf die Bildgröße achten!

@Topic: In der Stadt vorhin Parfum, bei Müller gibts 15% Rabatt auf alles


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2009)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> @Whoosaa: auf die Bildgröße achten!



Wtf, 900 breit wusste ich, danach ist es ja auch gerichtet, aber 800 hoch? Hmpf..
Nächstes Mal weiß ichs. Danke. 



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Wie du hast nan Lambo?



Jop. Im 1:87-Format.


----------



## Kurtch (14. November 2009)

vorher gekauft Scythe Mugen 2 wird meinen Scythe Orochi ablösen in Raven.
Ausserdem kleinen USB Stick. Und Klettband xD

Fotos folgen im LuKu-Thread.


----------



## Janny (14. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Du Weiblich seien?
> Ich hab mir grad nen Energy Drink gegönnt^^



Nein, aber muss doch mal sein 
1x Eistee, 2x 8er pack müsliriegel und 2 Brötchen.


----------



## Rheinlaender (14. November 2009)

Die Alien Saga 1-4 Extended und Matrix 1-3


----------



## Janny (15. November 2009)

Grade noch eine Lüftersteuerung bestellt.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (15. November 2009)

Cosmos S fürn Kumpel


----------



## Xyrian (15. November 2009)

Hooray! Antec NineHundred Nummer 1 ist auf dem Weg 
Das zweite folgt sobald ich ein billiges gefunden habe 

Xyrian


----------



## Stevii (15. November 2009)

Ich hab mir auch nen Antec 900 zugelegt 
Hier aus PCGH


----------



## der_yappi (15. November 2009)

Heute morgen 2 Croissants, ein Red Bull und ein Weck von der Tanke.
Eintritt, Essen und Parkgebühren (Stuttgart -> Hobby Elektronik Messe).

Ein Nokia 5130 Express Music für meine Mum (ihr Samung Handy ist wieder am abkacken - SCHEISS Samsung Akkus )


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (15. November 2009)

Ein Ersatzteil für mein Fahrrad


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2009)

Ein bisschen was für ein Mini-PC Experiment.

* Fujitsu Hornet M160 120GB, SATA 
* picoPSU-120-WI25 ATX power supply
* HP Compaq Netzteil 120W


----------



## Xyrian (15. November 2009)

Und das zweite Ninehundred ist auf dem Weg  

Ich wollte auch noch ein Rebel 12 kaufen, aber das Geld dafür fließt leider in ein Ersatzmainboard... 

Xyrian


----------



## 0815klimshuck (16. November 2009)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 (59€) + Razer Lycosa MITOR Special Edition(89€) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2009)

du hast 59€ für Modern Warfare 2 bezahlt? 

omg man bekommt es im Inet für 32€ inkl.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. November 2009)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Heute morgen 2 Croissants, ein Red Bull und ein Weck von der Tanke.
> Eintritt, Essen und Parkgebühren (Stuttgart -> Hobby Elektronik Messe).
> 
> Ein Nokia 5130 Express Music für meine Mum (ihr Samung Handy ist wieder am abkacken - SCHEISS Samsung Akkus )


Nicht jeder weiß, was ein Weck ist  Ich weiß es zwar, aber nicht jeder kann es wissen 


ICY BOX


----------



## k-b (16. November 2009)

Facebook Platform Development with Rails Pragmatic Programmers: Amazon.de: Michael J. Mangino: Englische Bücher

!


----------



## Th3 GhOst (16. November 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 PEGI Uncut  ( zumindest vorbestellt )
Lara Adrian - Gesandte des Zwielichts
Cecelia Ahern - Zeit deines Lebens <- fürs Frauchen


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

Man,wie viel Schockolade vertilgst du denn immer? Warst das mit dem nackten Fettsack am Ende doch du?
Milka würde wahrscheinlich Pleite gehen wenn du keine Schocki mehr kaufen würdest.^^


----------



## anselm (16. November 2009)

Ich hab mir in Ebay gerade einen Athlon 64 3500+ und Athlon 64 3000+ 
gekauft. Ich sammel alte Prozessoren


----------



## Pommes (16. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Man,wie viel Schockolade vertilgst du denn immer? Warst das mit dem nackten Fettsack am Ende doch du?



Hab mich vertan 
Waren 13 Tafeln und ~2 KG


----------



## chefmarkus (16. November 2009)

DHL war heute da und hat geliefert: xspc-360rx, xspc-240rx, watercool heatkiller 3.0 nickel und 2 Dosen Rallyestyle Lack, schwarz matt


----------



## BeachBoy08 (16. November 2009)

Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0 (GV-R577D5-1GD-B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Wenn die im Preis sinkt kommt evtl noch eine rein (Crossfire ftw ), da muss aber erstmal ein neues Board her und für die Wakü muss ich mir auch noch was einfallen lassen....


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (16. November 2009)

dem online shop sei dank ein blu ray laufwerk  

mal schauen wie die bds auf dem fernseher dann aussehen (im vergleich zum player)


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (17. November 2009)

Hab mir vor wenigen Tagen mal endlich ne neue Karre gekauft. 

Ist n Astra H OPC, mit fast kompletter Vollausstattung. Mom leider nur orginale 240PS,...

Am freitag wird er noch samt Eibach Federn tiefergelegt.
Naja, im März kommt noch neue Software, ein 70mm Vorkatersatzrohr, ne 3" Downpipe mit 200Zeller Sportkat und ne 3" Edelstahlanlage. Danach ca 430nm & 280PS


----------



## Da_Frank (17. November 2009)

Cannibal Corpse schrieb:


> Hab mir vor wenigen Tagen mal endlich ne neue Karre gekauft.
> 
> Ist n Astra H OPC, mit fast kompletter Vollausstattung. Mom leider nur orginale 240PS,...
> 
> ...



Ich hab fast die selben Vans^^


----------



## eVoX (17. November 2009)

Megahelmes + AM2+/AM3 Retentionmodul + PK-1


----------



## Ibatz! (17. November 2009)

Universal Haftgrund von Faust für 11!! € -.-


----------



## BTMsPlay (17. November 2009)

Nachdem Gestern meine logi G15 Tastatur bei einigen Tasten den betrieb eingestellt hat, ist schon die 2te die das macht die erste konnte ich noch Garantie seitig umtauschen hab ich mir eine Microsoft Sidewinder X6 geholt.


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

um dem ganzen nochmal eine chance zu geben und weils günstig war
die bourne ultimate collection für 12,99 beim müller


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (17. November 2009)

2 neue PS3 Controller


----------



## k-b (18. November 2009)

Ich hab mal eure Mittagessen, Kekse und Schokoladen gelöscht. Bitte nur Sachen posten, die auch andere interessieren könnten.. Sonst müssen wir hier wirklich noch strenge Regeln einführen, und ich glaub daran ist keinem gelegen.


----------



## chefmarkus (18. November 2009)

@Cannibal Corpse: Glückwunsch, sieht ja ganz "nett" aus - auch wenn´s ein Opel ist 

Bei mir gibt´s jetzt noch ein WD Caviar Black 2TB  mit einer Silentstar rev. 2.0, da nach meinem Umbau nur noch eine Festplatte Platz findet. Auf Wiedersehen meine zwei Velociraptor...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. November 2009)

nen Lian Li V351B


----------



## Da_Frank (18. November 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> nen Lian Li V351B



Haben mitlerweile auch ganz schön viele...

Hab mir gestern mit meiner Schwester zusammen nen Strafzettel "gekauft"  27,70 kostet uns das Vergnügen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. November 2009)

Kann mir doch latte sein, das heißt für mich das es eines der besten ist. Zumal die anderen HTPC Cases nicht gerade schön aussehen.


BTW: Und da es dort im Case ein wenig warm werden könnte und der Platz begrenzt ist: 

Corsair Hydro Series H50


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (18. November 2009)

Powercolor Radeon HD 5850, und zwar bei einem Shop wo sie (ein WUNDER!) Auf Lager ist.


----------



## guidodungel (18. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Hab mir gestern ein Be Quiet System Power 550W 80Plus um 60,99 gekauft und heute hab ich bei Alternate einen Phenom II X4 955 BE um 132,90 erstanden.
Bin gerade mit Einbau und ersten Tests fertig wobei man den Leistungsschub gegenüber den Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE sehr deutlich spürt und natürlich auch sieht(Prime, Super PI,...). 
OC lasse ich erst mal da mich die Leistung wohl noch einige Tage, Wochen oder sogar Monate total spitz macht.

Der fährt ab wie ein Gummibär auf Rollschuhen

Ich bin einfach nur happy!


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2009)

Yo, mein Lieblingsbier war wieder erhältlich!


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. November 2009)

Das Erdinger Dunkel trink ich auch gern.


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2009)

Ich bezog mich da eher auf die drei Flaschen daneben - Weissbier trinke ich nur zwischendurch mal, aber nicht sehr oft.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (19. November 2009)

Assasins Creed II für die Playstation 3 (nur 44€ beim Media Markt )


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. November 2009)

Logitech G25!


----------



## Pommes (19. November 2009)

Café & Tassén


----------



## Whoosaa (19. November 2009)

Cannibal Corpse schrieb:


> Hab mir vor wenigen Tagen mal endlich ne neue Karre gekauft.
> 
> Ist n Astra H OPC, mit fast kompletter Vollausstattung. Mom leider nur orginale 240PS,...
> 
> ...



Nice. 
Aber der Tacho gefällt mir ja mal sowas von gar nicht..


----------



## NOOKYN (19. November 2009)

Hab mir heute das Roccat Kave gekauft, echt ein geiles Teil 
Und für meine PS3 hab ich mir dann noch Assassins Creed II geholt, gab es bei Saturn für schlappe 44€ da hab ich es einfach mitgenommen 
Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 hat mich auch angelächelt


----------



## Justin Bieber (19. November 2009)

AC II   gibts das jetzt schon für pc?? wohaaa ich hoffe^^


----------



## Menthe (19. November 2009)

Nepp leider nicht, kommt erst Anfang nächsten Jahres.

Gekauft hab ich n neuen Schal^^


----------



## nulchking (21. November 2009)

P.O.D Greatest Hits + Die Ultimative Chart Show die erfolgreichsten Downloadhits bei Amazon


----------



## feivel (22. November 2009)

Flatout Ultimate Carnage für ca. 5 Euro + 3 Euro Porto bei Amazon.


----------



## HardwareTrace (22. November 2009)

Eine Palit geforce GT 240 GDDR5 128bit 512 MB , wenn die Femi Kárten kommen arbeitet die als Physiks karte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2009)

Asus Maximus III Gene  

Nachdem mir mein Gigaschrott-Board abgeraucht ist -.-


----------



## we3dm4n (23. November 2009)

Eine Aluminiumplatte bei ebay, damit ich endlich an meinem Mod weitermachen kann.

Dicke: 5 mm
LxB: 1,0m x 1,395 m


----------



## Witcher (23. November 2009)

Ice Age 3 DVD Vorbestellt


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (23. November 2009)

Radeon HD 5850. Schon wieder...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Radeon HD 5850. Schon wieder...


Sag bloß es gibt einen Shop wo die Lieferbar ist


----------



## Da_Frank (24. November 2009)

zwei englischbücher für die abschlussprüfung für 20 euro


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (24. November 2009)

Razer mamba + Razer eXactMat    *ein traum*


----------



## Janny (24. November 2009)

1,5l Volvic Kirsch, Trolli Gums, und 10er Pack CD Rohlinge für die Arbeit.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. November 2009)

Ne Snowboardhose.


----------



## der_yappi (24. November 2009)

Schon mit Weihnachtsgeschenken angefangen.

Für die Freundin:
- Orsay Gutschein
- Jahresplaner (Frauen und ihre Termine  )
- Gilde Clown


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. November 2009)

ICY Dock


----------



## Bu11et (24. November 2009)

Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream
Innovatek HPPS Plus - 12V Pumpe
10mm G1/4 Steckanschluss - komplett vernickelt
10mm G1/8 Steckanschluss - komplett vernickelt
FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds UV - 60cm lang - mit Anschlüssen
Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1048
Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000mm
Plexi G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul
LEDready 5mm Ultrahell rot


----------



## Anti-terroa (24. November 2009)

Corsair HX850W , und nen 42"LCD samsung auf denn ich mir seit einem jahr gesparrt haben^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. November 2009)

Asus Maximus III Gene


----------



## Janny (24. November 2009)

2x Shock Black
2x Electric Blue 
(Lack) 
und 4 verschiedene aufsätze

Und eben ein Bounty


----------



## feivel (25. November 2009)

Saw 1-5 in einer Box


----------



## Da_Frank (25. November 2009)

N Busticket sweet home


----------



## der_yappi (25. November 2009)

LG BluRay Player BD370 im MarioMarkt für 159,-€
Dazu noch en HDMI Kabel

Jetzt kann ich meinen Fernseher voll nutzen


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. November 2009)

The Legend of Zelda Manga Band 3
Paramore - The final Riot! (nur noch 10 Euro )
DVI auf HDMI Adapter

vorhin: ne Flasche Glühwein


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. November 2009)

3 Stück davon: Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek Crystal 120 Green LED Lüfter - 120mm 
Perfekt für mein nächstes Projekt, was zwar noch ganz am Anfang der Planungsphase ist aber man kann ja schonmal hamstern


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (25. November 2009)

So ich habe gerade für nen Kumpel ne PC Bestellung rausgejagt (i5 750, Asus was weis ich denn, Ripjaws, usw)


----------



## nulchking (25. November 2009)

Mathe Ubüngsbuch für die ZAP


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2009)

Was man halt so braucht zum basteln:

1x MOTHERBOARD-SCHRAUBEN        
1x MOTHERBOARD-BEFESTIGUNGSSCHRAUBEN-SET     
1x DETEKTOR-SCHALTER SSS-23, 100MA    
1x STEUERLITZE LiY 0,5 SCHWARZ 10M       
1x SCHRUMPFSCHLAUCH UL-ZUL TCN 20 -1,2/0,6


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2009)

- Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz als BluRay   
- PCGH Extreme


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. November 2009)

Ice Age 3 Blu Ray für Weihnachten vorbestellt


----------



## MaN!aC (26. November 2009)

Endlich nen halb neues System 

MSI P55-GD65
Intel Core i5-750
G.Skill 4GB Kit DDR3 1600MHz CL9 NQ-Serie



fehlen nur noch Grafikkarte, Festplatte und TFT


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2009)

MaN!aC schrieb:


> Endlich nen halb neues System
> 
> MSI P55-GD65
> Intel Core i5-750
> ...



Naja warte mal hab, mein P55 Board ist nach 2 Wochen abgeraucht


----------



## MaN!aC (26. November 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Naja warte mal hab, mein P55 Board ist nach 2 Wochen abgeraucht


Ich hoffe ja das alles gut. Wenn das der Fall wäre, ist das mein erstes und letztes Intel System.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2009)

MaN!aC schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja das alles gut. Wenn das der Fall wäre, ist das mein erstes und letztes Intel System.



Naja nicht sehr intelligent. 

Bist Vegetarier und bekommst lust auf Fleisch, isst ein Stück und erwischt zufällig ein verdorbenes. Natürlich ist dann ja jedes Stück Fleich verdorben hmm?


----------



## MaN!aC (26. November 2009)

War dann falsch ausgedrückt, kein System mehr auf 1156 Grundlage. Wäre dann echt nicht intelligent, vorallem da mein Notebook ja ein Intel System ist. ^^
Wenn man das so oft hört und es mir dann auch noch selbst passieren würde, hätte ich keine Lust auf einen weiteren Versuch, bis der Fehler bestimmt und endgültig behoben ist. Da würd ich mich dann auf AM3 oder 1366 umschauen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2009)

schau dir Boards mit Lotes Sockel an (Zum Beispiel EVGA), die haben das Problem nicht. Ich selber hab mich gegen ein EVGA entschieden, weil ich einfach das Maximus III haben wollte, und ist es auch ein geiles Board. Leider Foxconn Sockel, und ich habe echt Angst das mir das auch noch wegraucht =(


----------



## Ibatz! (26. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (26. November 2009)

ne freundin für nen kuss... ohhhhhhh


----------



## CentaX (26. November 2009)

Die Poster, die ich vor etwas über 2 Wochen gekauft hab, sind jetzt aus New York angekommen... 
Gekauft hab ich eigl nur die beiden Three Days Grace Poster und das Smile Empty Soul Plakat (welches wohl das Interessanteste ist, siehe Foto )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahab (26. November 2009)

eine notebookmaus. endlich. zum intensiven arbeiten ist ein touchpad der reinste klotz am bein 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/78792-kurztest-logitech-vx-nano.html


----------



## der_yappi (27. November 2009)

Jetzt auch den Nikolaustag abgehakt.


 Ne Decke von Sheepworld für meine Freundin + Karte
Sheepworld 49196 Fleecedecke Kuschelzeit

Für mich 2 x BluRay


Gran Torino
Burn after reading

nen Auftragskauf für meine Mum


Nintendo DSi
Dr Kawashima Gehirnjogging
BigBen Tasche fürs DSi


----------



## Pommes (27. November 2009)

HDRO-Düsterwald


----------



## roga01 (28. November 2009)

Einen Rockstar Energy Drink


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. November 2009)

Frühstücksbrötchen


----------



## CeresPK (28. November 2009)

ein neues Portmonee von Camel Active


----------



## roga01 (28. November 2009)

24x Rockstar Energy Drink Ich liebe das Zeug


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2009)

Eine SSD 

OCZ Vertex 30Gb


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. November 2009)

Eine Tiefkühlpizza, die gerade im Ofen bäckt.^^

Und noch ein bissle Plexi.


----------



## utacat (28. November 2009)

Einen USB Cardreader von Tchibo (für12 Speicherkartentypen und Sim-Karten), der wunderbar unter Win 7 64 bit funktioniert für 10,99 €.
Da in der Verkaufstelle eine Tschibo-Aktion lief mit Rubellos habe ich nur 8,99 € bezahlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG utacat


----------



## Menthe (28. November 2009)

Die erste Staffel der Simpsons, schön in der Collectors Edition Box^^


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (28. November 2009)

Zum Glück gibt es das Internet 

Ich hab mir gerade bestellt: 

1x Rampagne II Extreme
1x Core I7 920
1x Assasins Creed 2 (PS3)

und jetzt gerade eben noch was zu essen beim Rewe 2 Straßen weiter


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. November 2009)

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit


----------



## Witcher (29. November 2009)

Ein neuen Fernseher.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. November 2009)

Naja gestern eigentlich schon

neuen Flex Ex RAM
Proben von 8/6 und 8/5.5er Schlauch


----------



## computertod (30. November 2009)

ne 25er Spindel DVD Rohlinge


----------



## Joel:D (30. November 2009)

Intel Pentium DUalcore E6300 Boxed
DFI LANparty DK-P45-T2RS+
ATX EPS Adapter
Wohnwand
neues Bett^^
muss reichen


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - 22 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster 2233BW


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. November 2009)

2 360er radis, 1 120er radi und ne Pumpe mit AGB für nichtmal 90€  (was man im verkaufsforum nicht alles findet )


----------



## CroCop86 (1. Dezember 2009)

Samsung LCD Full HD Fernseher 40" für 550€


----------



## nulchking (1. Dezember 2009)

Hose, Schal und Handschuhe für 38€


----------



## Mosed (1. Dezember 2009)

tja. die Versuchung war zu groß: Supertalent Ultradrive GX 128GB.
Neue Technik testen...


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir Modern Warfare2 gekauft


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (1. Dezember 2009)

Gerade beim Getränkeladen um die Ecke einen Kasten Bier, Cola/Fanta/Sprite (gemischt) und gestern nen neuen 30 Port switch *g*


----------



## feivel (1. Dezember 2009)

Blu-Rays: Van Helsing , Independence Day


----------



## Uziflator (2. Dezember 2009)

SteelSeries Gaming Headset Siberia Full-Size V2-white


----------



## Witcher (2. Dezember 2009)

Hdmi kabel


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Dezember 2009)

Stalker Call of Pripyat, Ice Age 1-3 und SGA5


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Dezember 2009)

Mountainbike: Cube LTD Team 2009 18" Black Anodized
Adidas-Sporthose


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Dezember 2009)

Die neue Print, neben einigen Elektronik-Lehrbüchern  ist sie meine "Gute Nacht"-Lektüre. 


Mfg


----------



## yamo (2. Dezember 2009)

cougar cm700 und ne 280gtx für 150,- aus den Staaten (nur die Graka)


----------



## Ibatz! (2. Dezember 2009)

50 5mm Leds in ROT für mein Projekt


----------



## Barney Stinson (2. Dezember 2009)

ASUS Xonar D2


----------



## Xyrian (2. Dezember 2009)

Einen defekten, aber leicht zu reparierenden 120er Radiator aus der Bucht... 5€ hab ich bezahlt


----------



## JC88 (3. Dezember 2009)

Saw I - V
Hellboy II - BlueRay 2 Disc Version

beides zum einkaufspreis...hat schon vorteile beim größten geschäft für medien zu arbeiten


----------



## Marc1504 (3. Dezember 2009)

<-- mal auf die Kacke hauen muss: 

1x Phenom II 965 BE
2x Intel X-25 SSD 80 GB  
1x Hanns.G 28" 

Ist halt Weihnachten 

Hat jemand eine gute Graka für mich übrig? Sprengt das Budget  
5870 wär schön. Hehe...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (3. Dezember 2009)

Der Herr der Ringe von J.R.R Tolkien und Margaret Caroux. 
Die neue Übersetzung von Wolfgang Krege würde ich niemals kaufen, das ist einfach nur eine Beleidigung gegenüber Tokien und seinen Fans. Leider werde ich das eben gekaufte Buch erst Weihnachten sehen...


----------



## herethic (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab das von Krege gelesn und auch gehört das es schlechter sein soll was ist denn genau schlecht.Den einzige Kritikpunkt den ich gelesen habe ist das er Meister statt Chef schreibt.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (3. Dezember 2009)

Er schrieb zu Modern. Er hat die Geschichte teilweise ziemlich verunstaltet. Dazu gehört zb. dass sich die Charaktere jetzt mit "Sie" statt mit "Ihr" anreden. Dann das mit dem Cheff, Penner, Logo,"Auf dem Fluss rummachen", Imbissstuben, Fundbüro und "Geil". Und das sind nur wenige Beispiele aus einer längeren Liste. Sowas gehört nicht in der Herr der Ringe. Das macht die Atmosphäre dabei kaputt. Lies mal die Übersetzung von Margaret Caroux, da wirst du wohl merken was ich meine.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

Herr der Ringe liest man im Orignal, alles andere ist Blasphemie.


----------



## k-b (3. Dezember 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Saw I - V
> Hellboy II - BlueRay 2 Disc Version
> 
> beides zum einkaufspreis...hat schon vorteile beim größten geschäft für medien zu arbeiten


Du arbeitest bei Amazon? :o


----------



## JC88 (3. Dezember 2009)

nich ganz
mediamarkt


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (3. Dezember 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Du arbeitest bei Amazon? :o



in den Amazon kannst ja nicht reingehen, daher würde ich das als Online Shop und nicht als Geschäft bezeichnen 

Ich hab mir gerade 6 Liter Milch bei Rewe gekauft ^^


----------



## roga01 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ein neues Snowboard
Das mit der Weißen Unterseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

Wie lange hält so ein Board bei dir in der Regel?


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (3. Dezember 2009)

Denon AH D1001

Canton GLE 50

PSP Classic


----------



## roga01 (3. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie lange hält so ein Board bei dir in der Regel?




Wieso?

Ich fahre jetzt nun noch nicht sehr lange Board, bin früher Ski gefahren. 
Es ist mein zweites und das erste war naja net so toll (war sehr billig)
Zu Weihnachten wollte ich mir halt mal was gescheites holen.
Wie lange es halten wird, ich hoffe doch lange .


----------



## guidodungel (4. Dezember 2009)

Mein Antec three hundred ist gerade gekommen
Werde wohl morgen umbauen


----------



## feivel (4. Dezember 2009)

nen kong

was das ist?
ein hundespielzeug mit dem man fleischeis machen kann


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2009)

Teufel C200 USB im Angebot


----------



## feivel (4. Dezember 2009)

Tomb Raider Underworld für 7,49 bei Steam..

im übrigen mein erstes bei Steam gekauftes Spiel


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2009)

roga01 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Ich fahre jetzt nun noch nicht sehr lange Board, bin früher Ski gefahren.
> Es ist mein zweites und das erste war naja net so toll (war sehr billig)
> ...


 
Ein Bekannter von mir fährt seit ein paar Jahren Snowboard und der holt sich jedes Jahr ein neues, weil das alte alt ist.


----------



## Kurtch (4. Dezember 2009)

gerade gekauft Big 47" Lcd fernseher fürs wohnzimmer und Wandhalterung. Verdammt die Teile sehen immer so klein aus in den Läden xD muahahaha


----------



## der_yappi (4. Dezember 2009)

Das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Eltern ist angekommen:



Philipps Senseo Kaffeemaschine


----------



## Raceface (4. Dezember 2009)

1x
Asus M4A785D-M Pro Mainboard Sockel AMD AM3 785G+RS880 DDR2 Speicher Micro ATX


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (5. Dezember 2009)

Ohne Worte.
Ich weiß, schei* Qualität.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (5. Dezember 2009)

-Klarlack
-Holz ( Für meine Schreibtisch-konstruktion)


----------



## CentaX (5. Dezember 2009)

Nen schwarzen IFX-14 hier ausm Forum...
Nen IFX-14 wollt ich seit 1 - 1,5 Jahren haben, nen schwarzen Kühler + gute, aber auch schicke Lüfter seit vllt 6 Monaten...
Jetzt hier dieses Prachtstück entdeckt, IFX-14, schwarz lackiert, Mudda darf mir dann noch 2 Lüfterklammern biegen und dann kommen 3 Aerocool V14 Blackline drauf  
Schei*e, ich liebe Kühler... Vadder kriegt dann meinen alten geschenkt zu Weihnachten.


----------



## v3rtex (5. Dezember 2009)

Agilent DSO1014A 4 Kanal 100MHz Speicheroszi

Sixpack Redbull Cola
Bacardi
Limetten 
Minze

Und vielleicht nachher noch ein paar Geschenke


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Dezember 2009)

BluRay Player und ein Buch für Muddi
...achja und ne Flasche Amaretto fürn Glühwein


----------



## nulchking (5. Dezember 2009)

2x2 Meter Balken
135x53 cm Eichen Platte
Milka Schokolade mit ganzen Haselnüssen


----------



## Kurtch (5. Dezember 2009)

Heute oder fast gestern xD

Nen Blu ray Player und meine ersten 3 Blu Rays ( batman the dark knight, Bank job und War)

Kommt echt geil auf nen riesen fernseher.

Und ne Flasche 0,65 Desperados. Aber wäre fast besser gewesen 2 oder 3 so dinger zu kaufen xD


----------



## ZeroToxin (6. Dezember 2009)

ne neue kücher
meinem bruder die 25% haus und grundstücksbesitz ^^

und n EVGA Classified 4Way SLI


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2009)

ne Winterjacke


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Dezember 2009)

Ne CM Storm Sentinel und eine neue Hose.


----------



## Hai0815 (6. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem ich mir jetzte doch auch endlich mal das "Erlebnis" Bluray geben will:

-Monitor LG W2316 V
-Bluray-Combolaufwerk LG CH08 (inkl. Sieben Leben)

und natürlich n paar Filme dazu

Terminator-Die Erlösung, Departed, Blood Diamond, Gladiator, Independence Day, Batman Begins, The Dark Knight

Wird wohl ein langer Sonntag werden


----------



## k-b (6. Dezember 2009)

Das "Erlebnis" Bluray auf nem kleinen 23" Monitor ??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Das "Erlebnis" Bluray auf nem kleinen 23" Monitor ??



Dacht ich mir auch gerade


----------



## Kurtch (6. Dezember 2009)

jo xD also bischen klein xD 

Aber Unterschied sieht man schon wenn des Ding Full HD Auflösung macht.

Aber so machts mehr spass




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (6. Dezember 2009)

Das soll ja auch mal nur "Probeweise" sein...

Richtig losgehen tuts dann natürlich auch etwas größer, wobei die Größe meines Fernsehers auch noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist - allerdings muss ich da ja auch erst noch ein paar Talerchen dafür verdienen, von daher...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2009)

Hammergeile Sammlung!


----------



## Menthe (6. Dezember 2009)

Gekauft nicht direkt, sondern zum Nikolaus bekommen. Simpsons Season Two (Juhuuu, meine Sammlung füllt sich xD)


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. Dezember 2009)

Muahahaha, ich habe Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10 und 11. Mir fehlen wenn man von der momentanen Lage der Simpsons Seasons ausgeht nur noch Staffel 12 und 6. Das kann sich aber ändern, wenn Staffel 13 auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## feivel (6. Dezember 2009)

weihnachtsgeschenke....*sovielkohle.....*


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (6. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> weihnachtsgeschenke....*sovielkohle.....*




dito...


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Dezember 2009)

Eine HD4850.
Das wird wieder maln extreme downgrade.


----------



## feivel (7. Dezember 2009)

was war vorher drin?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> was war vorher drin?


 
2x 5970.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> was war vorher drin?



Zitat Sysprofile: Nvidia GeForce GTX285
Manchmal genügt schon ein kleiner Blick in die Signatur


----------



## feivel (7. Dezember 2009)

wie du siehst..,....stimmte das aber nicht.
manchmal schadet fragen einfach nicht


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> wie du siehst..,....stimmte das aber nicht.
> manchmal schadet fragen einfach nicht



Wo sehe ich was? Die Antwort von quanti war doch blos ein Scherz


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo sehe ich was? Die Antwort von quanti war doch blos ein Scherz


 
Keine Ahnung, ich poste mal so ins Blaue hinein.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Dezember 2009)

Also das da jetzt ne GTX285 drin ist stimmt schon.


----------



## feivel (7. Dezember 2009)

sry


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> sry



Glaub nie, aber absolut nie, was quantenslipstream labert.


----------



## CentaX (7. Dezember 2009)

Zum Nikolaus bekommen: DR Strings Lo Rider 40-100 (Basssaiten... kosten 30€  - sind ihr Geld aber eindeutig wert, kann ich jetzt sagen )
... Und viele Walnüsse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Glaub nie, aber absolut nie, was quantenslipstream labert.


 
Ich habe mir inzwischen auch einen Chevy Tahoe gekauft, weil mein Ego im Astra nicht mehr rein passte.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mir inzwischen auch einen Chevy Tahoe gekauft, weil mein Ego im Astra nicht mehr rein passte.


Glaub ich dir gerne.
Aber wieso ausgerechnet so ne Benzinschleuder, ein Opel Corsa 1.2 hätte es doh auch getan, der Umwelt zuliebe...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

Es ging ums Ego, da ist mir nichts zu billig und die Umwelt muss sich hinten anstellen. 
Außerdem betreibe ich den mit Kuhdung. 
Deshalb brauchte ich zum Transport des Kuhdungs auch einen Zweitwagen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mir inzwischen auch einen Chevy Tahoe gekauft, weil mein Ego im Astra nicht mehr rein passte.



Wir hatten während unseres Sommerurlaubs im Ami-Land als Mietwagen 'nen Tahoe. 
Wollten eigentlich sogar den Suburban haben, hatten sie aber nicht mehr da..


----------



## guidodungel (7. Dezember 2009)

G11, was sonst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2009)

Vodafone Superflat Mobil + LG KM900 Arena


----------



## Scarry (8. Dezember 2009)

HD 4850 mit Accelero Twinturbo


----------



## dontkn0wme (8. Dezember 2009)

HD5870 von Sapphire^^


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Vodafone Superflat Mobil + LG KM900 Arena


uhaaaaaa das schimmste handy was ich bis jetzt je hatte ^^ das arena ^^ 

hab schon die weinachts geschenke besorgt dieses jahr ...3 apassionata karten für die bessere hälfte. mir selber werde ich wohl nen 
golf 3 gt spezial sport gönnen 

vlt bleibt ja vom weinachtsmann nen bisse kohle für nen q9550 übrig ^^ oder nen q9450 sollten beide a ansich reichen. vlt kann mir a einer von euch nen gutes angebot machen


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Dezember 2009)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> uhaaaaaa das schimmste handy was ich bis jetzt je hatte ^^ das arena ^^
> 
> hab schon die weinachts geschenke besorgt dieses jahr ...3 apassionata karten für die bessere hälfte. mir selber werde ich wohl nen
> golf 3 gt spezial sport gönnen
> ...


ok, ich geb dir meinen Q9550 für 200€


----------



## Nico88 (8. Dezember 2009)

2 neue Kaltlichtdioden in blau fürs Case


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wollten eigentlich sogar den Suburban haben, hatten sie aber nicht mehr da..


 
War mir zu billig, außerdem fährt Jack Bauer immer damit rum.


----------



## CentaX (8. Dezember 2009)

Ein Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy für Vadders PC - der wird ordentlich leise, passive GraKa kommt auch noch rein und mein Xigmatek (ein schwarzer IFX-14 ist auf dem Weg )

Außerdem noch die Kopfhörer, die ich mir zu Weihnachten gewünscht hab, Denon AH C 252. 
Wieso der Smiley? Ich wollt eigentlich nicht wissen, was ich krieg, aber wenn ich die da für 17,50€ krieg und Versand sowieso wegen dem Gehäuse zahlen muss, muss ich meine Eltern nicht die 24€ bei Amazon zahlen lassen. Kriegen tu ich sie sowieso erst Weihnachten...


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War mir zu billig, außerdem fährt Jack Bauer immer damit rum.



Sicher?
Sollte man nicht eher sagen, er fliegt damit rum?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Dezember 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Sollte man nicht eher sagen, er fliegt damit rum?


 
Ich finde es super, wie er von South L.A. in 10 Minuten nach Santa Monica kommt. 
Ich weiß, wie der Verkehr nachmittags oder abends in L.A. ist, normaler Weise unmöglich.
Und ein Bus Ticket kann ich mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (8. Dezember 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS.
Endlich einen 24" TFT!
*[/FONT]


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. Dezember 2009)

5 Xigmatek 120er Crystal LED Grün (ja da kommt noch was ^^)
paar Adapterkabel
OCZ Hydroflow CPU Wasserkühler (war im Angebot )
2 Federband Schlauchschellen


----------



## marques (9. Dezember 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> 5 Xigmatek 120er Crystal LED Grün (ja da kommt noch was ^^)
> paar Adapterkabel
> OCZ Hydroflow CPU Wasserkühler (war im Angebot )
> 2 Federband Schlauchschellen



Danke so einen Lüfter hab ich gesucht 

Leuchtet der wohl schön grün?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffs mal, auf den Bildern bei Caseking sieht er zumindest ganz gut aus.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2009)

Aufgrund von schlechter Laune (dumm gelaufene Arbeit zum Thema Javascript) hab ich mir gestern


L4D
Bluray _Operation Kingdom_
Bluray _Van Helsing_
gekauft.

Das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Eltern ist jetzt komplett. Diverse Kaffeepads für die Senseo


----------



## Xyrian (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab grade einen eeePC in der Bucht geangelt 

Xyrian


----------



## Cop (9. Dezember 2009)

dieses kleine Baby  

und zweimal dieses für 30€ zusammen.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Dezember 2009)

Lipstick Jungle Season One für meine Freundin als ein Teil ihres Weihnachtsgeschenkes  
Der Dank geht hierbei an den PCGH-Schnäppchenführer


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Dezember 2009)

Club 3D GeForce GTS 250 Green Edition, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (CGNX-TS252GI) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## True Monkey (10. Dezember 2009)

40er Samsung


----------



## Janny (10. Dezember 2009)

Tecnigas Trek,Bremshebel Griffe, ProGrip Griffe, Racinggitter.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Dezember 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Tecnigas Trek,Bremshebel Griffe, ProGrip Griffe, Racinggitter.



Stage6 Torque Control MKII 
Stage6 R/T Wingbell


----------



## der_yappi (10. Dezember 2009)

So, Win7 Home Premium 64 Bit (fürn Laptop) und einen 8GB Mini USB Stick (für Bluray Player -> BD-Live) bei Amazon bestellt.

Wollte das eig. bei nem lokalen Händler kaufen, aber der hat die Aktion eingestellt.
So geht also mein Geld an Amazon (und anstatt 2GB krieg ich jetzt 8GB und zahl nur 4€ mehr )


----------



## Ibatz! (10. Dezember 2009)

gestern für 25€...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (10. Dezember 2009)

Ibatz! schrieb:


> gestern für 25€...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah, danke, letzte Idee für den Wunschzettel, brauch auch ein neues. 
Aber erstmal am 22. zum Andrologen wegen vererbten Haarausfall.. Und mein Körper ist wohl praktisch immun gegen Aminexin. 
@ Topic: Für 10€ Reperatur vonner Perlenketten... Für Großmudda zu Weihnachten.


----------



## Janny (11. Dezember 2009)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Stage6 Torque Control MKII
> Stage6 R/T Wingbell



Was fürn Scoot fährste ?

btt: 4 Kinderriegel, Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine Sis.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. Dezember 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Was fürn Scoot fährste ?
> 
> btt: 4 Kinderriegel, Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine Sis.




Piaggio Zip SP im Stage6 Cup 

b2t: ein iPhone 2G


----------



## Witcher (11. Dezember 2009)

2 blaue KK und soundmodul dafür.


----------



## Tremendous (11. Dezember 2009)

LG Super Multi Blue CH08


----------



## Raeven (11. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir eine *Sapphire HD 4870 Vapor-X mit 2 GB GDDR5* gekauft. 
Hoffentlich kommt Sie bald. 

*Sapphire HD 4870 Vapor-X mit 2 GB GDDR5*


----------



## computertod (11. Dezember 2009)

ne Reparatur für meine 7950gx2 für 17,50


----------



## feivel (11. Dezember 2009)

disneys dumbo und disneys bärenbrüder in der collectors box für die freundin zu weihnachten, sie sammelt


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. Dezember 2009)

naaaa? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TwilightAngel (11. Dezember 2009)

CE Risen: PC: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Dezember 2009)

CD´s, DVD´s, BR´s, Lüfter, Flüssigmetall, neue Festplatte, Corsair H50, schwarze Nieten, IPhone, Waschmaschine, Geschirrspüler und Lego.

Ich glaub das wars ungefähr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

War noch Geld für die Hostess übrig?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ne, die bekomm ich gratis.

Ist von Vorteil, wenn man bei Stiftung Warentest arbeitet.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2009)

Einen Weihnachtsbaum und zwei Flaschen Metaxa 7*


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Dezember 2009)

Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> naaaa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die tür im hintergrund?


----------



## kuki122 (12. Dezember 2009)

neiiin! Die Tüte da links 

ich sage das schwarze 

BTT:

Elivskalender als weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. Dezember 2009)

James Cameron's AVATAR: Das Spiel: PC: Amazon.de: Games

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

wie ist es denn so?


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Dezember 2009)

Avatar das game? würd mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Dezember 2009)

hab gerade einen Mc Muffin gekauft


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Dezember 2009)

Mit zu wenig Mehl?  Mehr Mehl


----------



## Tin (12. Dezember 2009)

Habe heute ein Seasonic X-750 Netzteil gekauft .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (12. Dezember 2009)

Das Samsung S5600 + 8GB Speicherkarte von SanDisk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (13. Dezember 2009)

Zwar nicht gekauft aber umsonst bekommen

HTC Magic Black Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bildquelle: www.quickshop.ch


----------



## RapToX (13. Dezember 2009)

win 7 home premium 64bit und bitdefender internet security 2010


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Dezember 2009)

Ne Jacke.


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2009)

E430 4.3l V8


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Dezember 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> E430 4.3l V8


mh nice, wieviel haste gezahlt?


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2009)

9825 € 

- 138.000 km
- Obsidianschwarz-Met
- Designo Nappa Leder two-color Schwarz-Blau
- Sitze und Armlehne mit Doppelziernaht
- BOSE-Soundsystem
- PDC vorn und hinten
- Xenon
- Schiebedach
- Sitzheizung vorn
- Orthopädischer Fahrersitz elektrisch mit Memory
- Lenkrad elektrisch verstellbar
- AHK abnehmbar
- Ascher
- Regensensor
- getönte Scheiben hinten

wird nach dem Verkauf meiner C-Klasse auf ne Prins Gasanlage umgebaut. Dann schmerzt der Verbrauch auch net so sehr.


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Dezember 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> E430 4.3l V8


Und warum hast du den Stern von deinem Auto weg und in dein Avatar rein?


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2009)

Der Stern kommt wieder drauf.  Perfektes Zielkreuz für Opfer.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Dezember 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> wird nach dem Verkauf meiner C-Klasse auf ne Prins Gasanlage umgebaut. Dann schmerzt der Verbrauch auch net so sehr.


 
Kastrieren ?......warum kaufst du dir dann sowas ?

Den da habe ich mir vor ein paar Jahren gekauft ....und der wird bestimmt nicht kastriert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und heute habe ich eine Flasche Pernod gekauft


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2009)

Wer sagt was von kastrieren? Mittlerweile sind die Gasanlagen so gut, dass man keinen Unterschied mehr in der Leistung spürt.

BTW: verdammt schicker MB


----------



## True Monkey (13. Dezember 2009)

...ich weiß

Naja ok ....wenn ich meinen auf Gas umbauen würde, würde ich die H Zulassung verlieren 

Was ich an Steuern und Versicherung spar investiere ich in Sprit


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ...ich weiß
> 
> Naja ok ....wenn ich meinen auf Gas umbauen würde, würde ich die H Zulassung verlieren
> 
> Was ich an Steuern und Versicherung spar investiere ich in Sprit



*lechz* welches Bj und Typenbezeichnung, Motor etc?


----------



## True Monkey (13. Dezember 2009)

MB 350 SLC Bj 74 ...200 PS(hat mich vor 7 J. 8k gekostet)

Aber wir wollen jetzt nicht zu viel werden ...darum gehe ich mir jetzt noch schnell eine Flasche Coke kaufen um meinen Pernod zu mischen


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> MB 350 SLC Bj 74 ...200 PS


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben einen Thread für sowas  :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/17750-der-auto-thread.html


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Dezember 2009)

Willst du uns auch mitteilen was du gekauft hast?
Nen Pullover.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Dezember 2009)

Leon - Der Profi 

Als Bluray-Steelcase für nur 11€ ausm Mediamarkt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> E430 4.3l V8


Glückwunsch! Und das passende Radio auch schon dazugekauft ?


----------



## JC88 (14. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Leon - Der Profi
> 
> Als Bluray-Steelcase für nur 11€ ausm Mediamarkt



Das maln gutes angebot^^wo war das denn?das bekomm ich nichma zum mitarbeiterpreis

@Topic:

Heut morgen, 2 Brötchen vom bäcker + PCGHX 01/10


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Dezember 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Und das passende Radio auch schon dazugekauft ?



Das original Comand 2.0 is wieder drinne und dazu kaufen werde ich mir den Mercedes-Player MP40


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Dezember 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Das maln gutes angebot^^wo war das denn?das bekomm ich nichma zum mitarbeiterpreis
> 
> @Topic:
> 
> Heut morgen, 2 Brötchen vom bäcker + PCGHX 01/10




Im Mediamarkt Berlin (Alexa), dort gab es ein "Zugreifen" BD-Stand, und dort war auch Leon der Profi dabei. Es gab auch alle Harry-Potter Teile (bis auf den letzten) für 11€ als BluRay


----------



## Janny (14. Dezember 2009)

2 Kolbenringe


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Dezember 2009)

2x WiiPoints Card, günstiger als die NintendoPoints Card obwohl es praktisch das gleiche ist^^, die FHM, da war son schicker Flaschenöffner dran  und aufm Weihnachtsmarkt: Glühwein mit Vergünstigung und ne Bratwurscht


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Dezember 2009)

Einen 28"-Fahrradschlauch, damit meine Maid wieder ihr eigenes Fahrrad nutzen kann, anstatt meinen City-Cruiser.


----------



## feivel (16. Dezember 2009)

Terminator Salvation auf Blu-Ray


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. Dezember 2009)

Eine Ledertasche für mein neues iPhone.


----------



## k-b (17. Dezember 2009)

3 x Earl Grey Black Lion  	 1,50 EUR
  - Grammatur: 10g Probe 	 
3 x China Lung Ching Finest Grade 	1,50 EUR
  - Grammatur: 10g Probe 	 
1 x Earl Grey Black Lion 	6,90 EUR
  - Grammatur: 100g 	 
3 x Japan Gyokuro (Schattentee) 	2,10 EUR
  - Grammatur: 10g Probe 	 
1 x Rooibusch Super Grade 	3,50 EUR
  - Grammatur: 100g 	 
3 x China White Yin Zhen Silver Needle 	2,10 EUR
  - Grammatur: 10g Probe 	 
3 x Japan Fancy Sencha 	2,10 EUR
  - Grammatur: 10g Probe 	 
1 x Pfefferminze 	5,50 EUR
  - Grammatur: 80g 	 
3 x China High Tippy Yunnan 	2,10 EUR
  - Grammatur: 10g Probe 	 
3 x White Downy Oolong Longkou 	1,80 EUR
  - Grammatur: 10g Probe 	 
3 x China Tie Guan Yin Oolong 	1,50 EUR
  - Grammatur: 10g Probe 	 
3 x Japan Bancha 	1,50 EUR
  - Grammatur: 10g Probe 	 



der 100g Earl Grey zum Weihnachtsgeschen meiner Freundin, Rest für mich


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

Hey, ein Teeliebhaber, sehr gut.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2009)

Von Henner empfohlen, 

eine Tanzmatte für den PC  

Undzwar genau die hier: 

YouTube - PC Dance Pad gaming


----------



## rockyko (17. Dezember 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Von Henner empfohlen,
> 
> eine Tanzmatte für den PC
> 
> ...



omg^^ ...


.... 

Fantec MM-FHDL Media Player, LAN/USB 2.0 (1500) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland + 1TB Samsung F1


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2009)

Meine Freundin wollte eine haben ^^


----------



## feivel (17. Dezember 2009)

ernsthaft???

viel spass damit

gibts da wenigstens mehr als ein spiel dafür?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst alles damit spielen, wird als normaler Controller erkannt. Siehe PCGH (die haben Serious Sam damit gezockt  , war in der Ausgabe 06/09)


Jop allerdings hab ich nur eine statt 2 bestellt ich depp, naja muss ich nochmal eine nachbestellen


----------



## feivel (17. Dezember 2009)

öh....ich glaub ein shooter mit einer tanzmatte, da würd ich gaga werden ... XD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> öh....ich glaub ein shooter mit einer tanzmatte, da würd ich gaga werden ... XD



Muss man ja nicht machen  

Meine Freundin wollte nur wegen einem Tanzspiel ne Wii haben, aber ich kauf doch kein Gerät mit PS1 - Grafik was 200 Tacken kostet nur um zu tanzen, das geht auch für 8,99€ und ist Henner-geprüft


----------



## feivel (17. Dezember 2009)

das kann ich nachvollziehen,
8,99???
das ist ja  gar nicht mal teuer. welches tanzspiel gibt es denn?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2009)

Sehr sehr viele, das sind die mit den Richtungspfeilen die du im richtigen Moment erwischen musst, sowas hier zum Bleistift: 

YouTube - Child prodigy - Dance Dance Revolution (Afronova)


----------



## feivel (17. Dezember 2009)

sry, ich meinte für den pc...?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2009)

Gibts auch genug, Dancemania ist sogar kostenlos, und viele andere auch. Man muss ja nur mal googlen  


Und nen Gamecube/ PS2 / Wii Emulator habe ich auch aufm PC, geht also auch


----------



## k-b (17. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hey, ein Teeliebhaber, sehr gut.


Wir trinken Earl Grey, wie Picard!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD-Kühler » Scythe BayRafter 3,5 Zoll HDD-Kühler
Mal schauen was das Teil so bringt. ^^


----------



## CeresPK (18. Dezember 2009)

Also
2x 2GB Corsair Dominator GT im  Luxx und dazu noch (weils keine schönen AM3 Boards gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ASUS Maximus III Formula
Intel Core i5 750

Also vom optischen fin ich meinen Rechner dann sehr geil ach wenn ich ihn wegen des Intels ein wenig abstoßend finden werde


----------



## bau7s (18. Dezember 2009)

2x Sexergy ^^
1x Two and a half men 1. Staffel
1x Nic Nacs XXL
1x 9800gx2
1x evga 790i ultra sli
1x Q9550
1x E8500
1x hx850
1x 4GB Crucial Tracer DDR3-10600


----------



## feivel (19. Dezember 2009)

Die DVD Blood the last vampire...

mal gucken


----------



## Witcher (19. Dezember 2009)

Logitech Formula Force EX bei Ebay


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. Dezember 2009)

Canton AS 125


----------



## kuki122 (20. Dezember 2009)

1x Samsung P2450H
1x 5m VGA Kabel verlängerung
15x Lian Li Thumbscrews
1x Windows 7 SB x64


----------



## konstantinkk (20. Dezember 2009)

LG Flatron W2361V, 23" FullHD. 

@kuki122: Wiso gleich 15x Thumbscrews?


----------



## kuki122 (20. Dezember 2009)

haben nur 10ct gekostet, da dachte ich, schlägste zu


----------



## konstantinkk (20. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, und wiso schließt du dein 24" Monitor per VGA an, ich dachte das führt zu Qualitätsverlust.


----------



## kuki122 (20. Dezember 2009)

nicht den 24", sondern meinen jetzigen 19", der dann an die wand wandert.

@ Topic

ach und weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## konstantinkk (20. Dezember 2009)

Achso, na dann. Bei mir hats Taschengeld nicht für nen 24"er gereicht...


----------



## kuki122 (20. Dezember 2009)

ist ja auch mein weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## konstantinkk (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja, meine Eltern bezahlen auch die Hälfte und dafür muss er dann aber unter dem Christbaum liegen. Ich bin aber zur Zeit am sparen, um mir Anfang Februar nen neuen PC (meinen ersten eigenen)  zu kaufen. So n FullHD Monitor braucht ja ordentlich Leistung.


----------



## kuki122 (20. Dezember 2009)

meiner ist ebenfalls FULL HD! 
Und meiner bezahlen meine Eltern ganz  

@ Topic

eben noch das letzte weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen dad bestellt!


----------



## neuer101 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich hab mir eine

Sapphire Radeon HD5770 Vapor-X

gekauft ...


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Dezember 2009)

WINTERREIFEN  von Falken (Eurowinter HS-439)

warum erzählt einem eigentlich niemand beim Neuwagenkauf das die Karre mit Sommerreifen ausgeliefert wird?!? Und das obwohl der Liefertermin im November war  naja wenigstens ziehen die mir die Schlappen kostenlos auf Stahlfelgen ...


----------



## CeresPK (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mal das ist immer so 
du kaufst ja keine Winterreifen mit dem Auto dazu sondern nur die Standardberreifung ^^
Und das sind eben nunmal Sommereifen ^^

mfg Ceres


----------



## Overlocked (20. Dezember 2009)

Nike Zoom Rival IV und Nike Vomero<3^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Dezember 2009)

Assassin's Creed 2 für die XBox 360, heute bestellt und soll am Dienstag da sein


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Dezember 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das ist immer so
> du kaufst ja keine Winterreifen mit dem Auto dazu sondern nur die Standardberreifung ^^
> Und das sind eben nunmal Sommereifen ^^
> 
> mfg Ceres


 
im Angebot stand aber ALLWETTERREIFEN von "Stammlieferant", was hab ich bekommen, Sommerreifen von Conti  naja, so hab ich wenigstens vernünftige Sommerreifen für nächstes Jahr, muss mich aber noch bis Dienstag mit den Sommerschlappen durch den Schnee quälen ...

(Driften ist durchaus geil ^^)


----------



## CeresPK (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss ja ehrlich sagen mit Allwetterreifen würde ich egal bei welchem Wetter NICHT fahren 

mfg


----------



## 8800 GT (20. Dezember 2009)

einen Q9650


----------



## feivel (20. Dezember 2009)

allwetterreifen halte ich auch für allwetterkatastrophal...
hatte das mal bei einem firmenwagen..neee danke auch


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (21. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> allwetterreifen halte ich auch für allwetterkatastrophal...
> hatte das mal bei einem firmenwagen..neee danke auch



dito... im moment kommen sogar meine vollblut winterreifen von continental an den rande der belastbarkeit 

b2t: Ne Displayschutzfolie


----------



## Ezio (21. Dezember 2009)

Razer eXactMat Mauspad. Bin echt begeistert davon. Die G9 gleitet fast wiederstandslos darüber


----------



## MESeidel (21. Dezember 2009)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> dito... im moment kommen sogar meine vollblut winterreifen von continental an den rande der belastbarkeit



Warum?
kritisch wird's doch nur wenn am Ende der Kurve noch jemand entgegenkommt und man das Heck noch nicht wieder gerade hat


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2009)

Ne Packung Lindor Kugeln


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Dezember 2009)

1 Liter effect Energy Drink.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ne neue Autobatterie, diesmal aber ne gute von Varta.
Die abgef***** Teile ausm Baumarkt kauf ich nie wieder...


----------



## Menthe (21. Dezember 2009)

Meinen neuen Moni LG Electronics W2343T-PF


----------



## computertod (21. Dezember 2009)

lass mal überlegen:
Pentium II 400 Mhz
Pentium III 500 Mhz
passendes Board
und unmengen an SD-RAm


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Dezember 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> lass mal überlegen:
> Pentium II 400 Mhz
> Pentium III 500 Mhz
> passendes Board
> und unmengen an SD-RAm


na dann viel Spaß beim 3D Mark Record brechen


----------



## roadgecko (21. Dezember 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ne neue Autobatterie, diesmal aber ne gute von Varta.
> Die abgef***** Teile ausm Baumarkt kauf ich nie wieder...



Der meiner Meinung nach bester Hersteller für Akku´s und Batterien 

Die Batterien die ich hatte (war nicht das einzigste), sind einfach nicht leer geworden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

Canon 1000D


----------



## roadgecko (21. Dezember 2009)

Eine passende Stofftasche für meine kommende Sony Cybershot in passender Farbe (Blau) und Liefergarantie bis 24.12.2009 durch Amazon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (22. Dezember 2009)

Roccat Taito
Dead by Sunrise Karten 25.02.2009 E-Werk Köln


----------



## aXwin (22. Dezember 2009)

gerade im Briefkasten (warum verschickt amazon ein teures Produkt so leichtsinnig?):

Intel x25-M 80GB SSD


----------



## McZonk (22. Dezember 2009)

Schnäppchenalarm in der Bucht. Da ich immer auf der Suche nach einer günstigen CPU für mein 775-Board war, gabs es jetzt für 6.70 inkl. Versand einen Celeron D 336 - Lasset die Heizspiele beginnen.


----------



## ZeroToxin (22. Dezember 2009)

Lian Li TYR X2000

und n Silverstone 1200 Watter vollmodular


----------



## Niamne (22. Dezember 2009)

Kam gestern an:

Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series Soundkarte

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/7352/41rycgkcq6lss400.jpg


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Dezember 2009)

2x effect Energy Drink für Sylvester.


----------



## roga01 (22. Dezember 2009)

Cryostasis


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. Dezember 2009)

1 Satz Bremsklötzer (VA) für Forc Focus II. 
War nicht grad billig diesen Monat, zum Glück gabs Weihnachtsgeld...


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2009)

Die letzten Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## feivel (22. Dezember 2009)

Eden Log Blu-Ray 2x
Gran Torino Blu-Ray
Das Fünfte Element Blu-Ray
The Strangers DVD


----------



## CentaX (22. Dezember 2009)

Handschuhe für 7€.


----------



## Player007 (23. Dezember 2009)

Bissl spät vom Donnerstag ^^
Nen MacBook


----------



## feivel (23. Dezember 2009)

Steam: GTA IV, Trine, Ghostbusters

war günstig, irgendwie musst ich da zuschlagen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (23. Dezember 2009)

Das letzte Weihnachtsgeschenk in fast letzter Minute  Morgen wollt ichs mir dann doch nicht antun...

Eine Strauch-Gefäß-Kombination für die Schwiegereltern 

 ~ Rockstar Energy (Alle Welt sagt das wäre so toll also probier ichs jetzt auch mal)
 ~ Cup Nudeln


----------



## Ahab (23. Dezember 2009)

*JAAAAAAA! ENDLICH IST SIE MEIN!!!*   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [Bur4n] (23. Dezember 2009)

Nen ASUS UL30A-QO229V. Ersetz meinen schweren Compal FL90 für die Uni. Direkt mal 2 kilo weniger und 5 stunden mehr Akkulaufzeit^^


----------



## kuki122 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> *JAAAAAAA! ENDLICH IST SIE MEIN!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC88 (23. Dezember 2009)

Roccat Kova


----------



## Feuerreiter (23. Dezember 2009)

JVC GZ-HD40


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (24. Dezember 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> PS: Ich muss Morgen kochen



Ich auch  Daher hab ich auch das nötige gekauft.
Außerdem war ich heute noch für Freundin Eltern und Großeltern Geschenke kaufen.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Dezember 2009)

ein rosanes Kassetten Radio


----------



## weizenleiche (24. Dezember 2009)

Corsair H50 für mich (zum zweiten mal  Geiles ding)
Radeon HD5770 mit WLP Upgrade fürn Kumpel
CM Storm Scout, Creative Fatal1ty und NZXT Lüftersteuerung fürn Kumpel


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Dezember 2009)

Warm & Care von Hansaplast, wärmende fußcreme


----------



## Witcher (24. Dezember 2009)

ne dose Druckluftspray, und Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Dezember 2009)

Ein Samsung SH-B083L Blu-ray Combo Laufwerk.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*^^
*[/FONT]


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (27. Dezember 2009)

Die Family Guy Mini-Spiele App


----------



## Uziflator (27. Dezember 2009)

Dead Space für 6,79 bei Steam


----------



## NoNameGamer (27. Dezember 2009)

Ein EVGA P55 Classified 200.


----------



## Witcher (27. Dezember 2009)

Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB


----------



## NoMad2048 (27. Dezember 2009)

ne g15 tastatur habe ich mir grade gekauft XD


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. Dezember 2009)

Razer Naga & Goliathus, sehr bequem beim daddeln aber die Tasten wollen in COD 6 nicht funktionieren


----------



## Witcher (28. Dezember 2009)

eine nzxt sentry 2


----------



## Hai0815 (28. Dezember 2009)

1x Denon AVR 1910 in Silber
2x Inakustik Premium HDMI-Kabel
1x Varta Batterie für Fernbedienung


----------



## grixx (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir für Lans ne Tasta und nen Headset gekauft damit ich nicht immer meine guten Teile mitnehmen muss...


----------



## Senfgurke (28. Dezember 2009)

Ein Case (Fractal Design Define R2)
5 Passende Lüfter (Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 120mm)


----------



## roadgecko (28. Dezember 2009)

GeIL 4GB DDR2-800 Kit mit weißen heatspreadern.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Dezember 2009)

Dragon Age Origins Collectors Box (endlich)


----------



## computertod (28. Dezember 2009)

da meine GX2 bei mir nicht läuft hab ich mir ne 88er Ultra geleistet 
mal sehen, ob die läuft


----------



## feivel (28. Dezember 2009)

burnout bei steam...


----------



## Senfgurke (28. Dezember 2009)

hab grade wieder eingekauft 

10m roten Sleeve und 1m roten Schrumpfschlauch für meine Kopfhörer.
Natürlich bei Nils


----------



## Janny (28. Dezember 2009)

Schuuuhe


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Dezember 2009)

Neues Handüüüüüüüüüü 
LG Viewty KU990i Black light Pack Original


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2009)

Nicht gerade eben, aber heute: 2 neue Jeans für insg. 115 €. Es musste mal wieder sein ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nicht gerade eben, aber heute: 2 neue Jeans für insg. 115 €. Es musste mal wieder sein ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Na da hast dir aber richtige Markenqualität angeeignet.

Hab mir heut auch ne Hose und n Hemd für 87 Euro besorgt....alles Halsabschneider.


----------



## iceman650 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir Colin McRae Dirt 2 und eine M2 4GB Speicherkarte für das Handy gekauft, da wir mit der Schule auf sone Religöse Orientierung (xD) müssen und da auf elektrische Geräte außer Handys gefilzt werden. Und Musik ist ja schon wichtig.^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> hab grade wieder eingekauft
> 
> 10m roten Sleeve und 1m roten Schrumpfschlauch für meine Kopfhörer.
> Natürlich bei Nils



Uha, das Kopfhörerkabel sleeven würde ich nicht machen, dann ist es nichtmehr so schön leicht biegsam


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Na da hast dir aber richtige Markenqualität angeeignet.


Ja, aber für meine bevorzugten Marken bin ich auch bereit, mehr zu zahlen _(nicht nur bei Kleidungsstücken)_ ...  

Der Vorteil bei den _(meisten)_ Markenjeans ist auch, dass sie nicht nach 3 Mal waschen aussehen, als wären sie 4 Jahre alt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ja, aber für meine bevorzugten Marken bin ich auch bereit, mehr zu zahlen _(nicht nur bei Kleidungsstücken)_ ...
> 
> Der Vorteil bei den _(meisten)_ Markenjeans ist auch, dass sie nicht nach 3 Mal waschen aussehen, als wären sie 4 Jahre alt.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich hab letztens 99 € für eine bezahlt  Dafür sieht die gut aus und ist auch bequem


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2009)

hab eben dem DHL mann ne Spinpoint F3 1TB "abgekauft" (hab ihm geld gegeben un er hat mir die platte gegeben, nur dass er das geld net behalten darf )


----------



## Ibatz! (29. Dezember 2009)

Neuer PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich Zeug fürs Homerecording und Saiten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Dezember 2009)

Raketen, D-Böller, kubische Kanonenschläge und mehr


----------



## Ratty0815 (29. Dezember 2009)

Also heute Angekommen. 

- Corsair Dominator Triple Airflow Speicherkühler
- Win7 Home/Premium SB
- 1x Himuro SCH-1000 (zweite Fehlt noch)
- HDPC-Signalkabel zwischen GTX 295 & X-Fi

Und die nächsten Tage erwartet mich noch...

- 1x Himuro SCH-1000
- Corsair SSD P256
- LG Electronics BH08LS Blu-Ray-Brenner
- Westen Digital 640GB
- Logitech G19 Gaming Keyboard
- Und noch ein paar Blenden für die 480iger Radi`s
- plus Kleinkramm

So Long...


----------



## Nico88 (29. Dezember 2009)

Heute gabs ne Razer Orochi für mich und ein Samsung N130 für meine Freundin!


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2009)

@ Ibatz!
Bei der Graka verklickt, oder ist da das Geld ausgegangen?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Ibatz! (29. Dezember 2009)

Genug Geld wäre vorhanden gewesen 
Spiele allerdings eh kaum in der letzten Zeit...werde mal im Somme gucken ob ich mehr spiele und mir dann ggf. eine neue Karte zulegen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (29. Dezember 2009)

Ikea Einkauf xD

~ TV Sideboard

~ Dekogedöhns (Freundin war natürlich mit...)

~ Ikea Hotdogs  Yummy 

... etc.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Dezember 2009)

Was für Sylvester...

320 Pyrocracker

240 Chinaböller A

80 China Böller D

für mehr reicht das Geld gerade nicht.^^
Wird aber reichen.

Außerdem noch 3x Mixxed up Cola+Energy.


----------



## roga01 (30. Dezember 2009)

Eine Force 3D HD5770


----------



## Witcher (30. Dezember 2009)

Hazard Sortiment für Silvester mit 300 Cinaböllern a-d und Superböllern II


----------



## majorguns (30. Dezember 2009)

Band of Brothers Blu-ray Box  über 10 Stunden auf 6 Blu-rays und das für nur 35€ bei Saturn, natürlich sofort zugeschlagen  und Böller, Raketen, Kanonenschläge etc


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Dezember 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> Band of Brothers Blu-ray Box  über 10 Stunden auf 6 Blu-rays und das für nur 35€ bei Saturn, natürlich sofort zugeschlagen  und Böller, Raketen, Kanonenschläge etc



Schade dass du laut deinem Sysprofile nur 720p hast.
Dafür hast du mir Blurays als ich, ich hab nämlich Gestern mein Laufwerk bekommen und habe somit Null. Ich musste mir zwei Ausleihen...

EDIT: Ups, gar nicht gesehen dass du zwei Bildschirme hast.

Ich hab mir grad 2 x Eistee gekauft.


----------



## Xyrian (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab grade Batman Arkham Asylum, die Collectors Edition sogar, für schlappe 39€ ausm Gamestore abgezogen =]

Xyrian


----------



## majorguns (30. Dezember 2009)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Schade dass du laut deinem Sysprofile nur 720p hast.
> Dafür hast du mir Blurays als ich, ich hab nämlich Gestern mein Laufwerk bekommen und habe somit Null. Ich musste mir zwei Ausleihen...
> 
> EDIT: Ups, gar nicht gesehen dass du zwei Bildschirme hast.
> ...


Ja, der andere hat auch Full HD  habe insgesammt 38 Blu-rays


----------



## Professor Frink (30. Dezember 2009)

scythe mugen2, und ein abo der pcgh^^


----------



## Masterwana (30. Dezember 2009)

Für meinen Golf III:
1x Kotflügel rechts in Wagenfarbe/Silber
1x Teillackierte Stoßstange vorne in Rot
1x Radhausschale rechts                                             
1x Nebelscheinwerfer rechts
1x Weiße Blinker links/rechts
1x unterses Handschuhfach
1x Lautsprecherblenden links/rechts
*Ich bin nicht gefahren*

Für mich:
1x Nichts


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir grad ´ne SSD bestellt Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB


----------



## herethic (30. Dezember 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad ´ne SSD bestellt Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB


Willst du nicht auf die von Micron warten?


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Dezember 2009)

Multimeter, Elkos, LEDs, Wärmeleitpaste, Wärmeleitkleber, Platinen, Widerstände - schöne Sachen zum Basteln


----------



## JC88 (31. Dezember 2009)

G.Skill Falcon II 64GB

Dreibein Stativ


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Dezember 2009)

ein Schinken Böller


----------



## joraku (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe zuviel gesoffen... 
Ich habe mir soeben bei Amazon Rouge Squadron Rebel Strike III + Gamecube + Controler + ScartKabel + Versand für 40 € gekauft.
Ich finde, ich habe ein schnäppchen gemacht. 
Damals als das Spiel herauskam habe ch mir immer gewpnscht, es zu besitzen, aber es gab kein vergleichbares Game für PC.
Egal, jetzt kommt eben der Gamecube mit dem Spiel. 

(Hoffentlich bin ich nicht von der Klassischen Grafik entäuscht, die Story wird's rausreißen, das Gameplay sowieso.)


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Dezember 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Für meinen Golf III:
> 1x Kotflügel rechts in Wagenfarbe/Silber
> 1x Teillackierte Stoßstange vorne in Rot
> 1x Radhausschale rechts
> ...



Hört sich böse an..


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2009)

hab mir heute NAchmitag ne Logitech Illuminated bestellt 
Auf das Display der G15 schau ich ehh nicht mehr, am Anfang wars ja ne tolle Spielerei aber jetzt brauch ichs nicht mehr, finds sogar schon fast nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen wie sich die flachen Tasten im Gamingeinsatz machen 
freu mich schon auf die Ilu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich ist sie wirklich am Samstag schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (31. Dezember 2009)

1. Superböller II vom Schraders. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die letztes Jahr noch nicht 10€ gekostet haben.. Aber egal, woanders kriegt man ja nichts mehr (bis gestern Abend im Niemandsland gewesen, "Dorf" mit 2 Straßen, einer Kreuzung und vllt 50 Einwohnern ... Geburtstag von Großtante^^)

2. Smile Empty Soul - Consciousness. DAS Album. Von all meinen 3 Lieblingsbands (bzw. +2 beinahe-Lieblingsbands) ist dieses Jahr ein Album erschienen, doch nur das hab ich jetzt doch noch gekauft^^
Und zwar CD, den Download kack will keiner


----------



## JC88 (31. Dezember 2009)

@CeresPK

Ich hab die Illu nun seit nem halben jahr und die is sooo hammer^^scheiß auf alle gamingtastaturen. die illu hat einen dermaßen göttlichen druckpunkt...hammer!Glückwunsch zu deiner entscheidung 

Ich hab mir grad n survivalpack für heut abend gekauft^^


----------



## Nomad (31. Dezember 2009)

Coolermasters HAF 932
joa und sylvester kram halt

@masterwana: sieht nicht schön aus ... ich wär ausgerastet^^----> dann  und zum schluss


----------



## computertod (31. Dezember 2009)

@ masterwana:
Aua. hoffentlich bezahlt dir dieser jemand den Schaden dann auch.
wie kann man eig. an einem Baum hängen bleiben?

@T: Böller


----------



## Neander (31. Dezember 2009)

Nen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken(zwar schon gestern aber egal) um meine CPU vor der Notabschaltung des Boxed Kühlers zu bewahren...


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Januar 2010)

King Kong Extendet Edition auf Blu-ray.


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Januar 2010)

NFS Shift für die 360


----------



## jayson (1. Januar 2010)

neuen arbeitsspeicher 2x 1024mb xms2 von corsair, somit habe ich jetzt 6gb...


----------



## Loris (1. Januar 2010)

Win 7
 XD


----------



## lazy (1. Januar 2010)

Loris schrieb:


> Win 7
> XD



Das kann man kaufen  =? 

btt: Eine neue Schwimmtasche wurde gekauft, die alte war gute 15 jahre alt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Januar 2010)

RapidShare Premium für 1 Jahr


----------



## Ahab (2. Januar 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> WAS  ist DAS?
> 
> Topic:
> Buch für meinen dad zu weihnachten
> ...



Das ist ne Minitastatur die als Fernbedienung fungiert, läuft über Bluetooth. Soooo geil das Ding..... :gott:

Ne Tüte Drehfilter


----------



## CentaX (2. Januar 2010)

Vorhin Shattered Horizon (hätts nich gekauft, wenns nicht nur 5€ gekostet hätt^^) und endlich X3: Terran Conflict.
X2: Die Bedrohung und X3: Reunion hab ich auch schon ... jetz nur noch X - Beyond the Frontier und X-tension auftreiben, dann spiel ich die mal ;D


----------



## Hai0815 (2. Januar 2010)

Gerade in der Bucht geangelt:
Ein Rack für meinen LCD...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (3. Januar 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Vorhin Shattered Horizon (hätts nich gekauft, wenns nicht nur 5€ gekostet hätt^^) und endlich X3: Terran Conflict.
> X2: Die Bedrohung und X3: Reunion hab ich auch schon ... jetz nur noch X - Beyond the Frontier und X-tension auftreiben, dann spiel ich die mal ;D




Da brauchst du ewig Zeit. Kannste ein paar Wochen^^ (also reine Spielzeit) für die ganzen Spiele einplanen. 

@ T: nichts (sry für ot)


----------



## CentaX (3. Januar 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Da brauchst du ewig Zeit. Kannste ein paar Wochen^^ (also reine Spielzeit) für die ganzen Spiele einplanen.



Das hoffe ich doch. Ich hab seit Monaten kaum noch was gespielt... Ich muss nur durchblicken, das ist das Problem. Raumschlachten in Star Wars Battlefront II hab ich ja auch lang genug gespielt und der Weltraum fasziniert mich sowieso, X3: TC hab ich auch schonmal angespielt, hatte aber keinen Sinn, da ich nicht durchgeblickt habe. Also aufgehört ... Naja. Da muss man wohl wirklich ganz von vorne anfangen...

@ Topic: Ich WOLLTE mir Portal für 3,75€ bei Steam kaufen und habs verpennt..


----------



## Koller (3. Januar 2010)

ASUS Xonar DS


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (3. Januar 2010)

*AKG K 317*

...für meine PSP.



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> RapidShare Premium für 1 Jahr



Wozu man das wohl braucht.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Januar 2010)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> Gerade in der Bucht geangelt:
> Ein Rack für meinen LCD...



Heiß. 
Wieviel haste bezahlen müssen?


----------



## Witcher (3. Januar 2010)

eine Sapphire 4890 Vapor X


----------



## Hai0815 (3. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Heiß.
> Wieviel haste bezahlen müssen?



War ein langer Kampf - 8 Stück sind mir durch die Lappen gegangen, das 9. spät nachts war dann meines 

Kostet mich 76,- Euro zuzüglich 29,90 Porto - ich denk mal das ist ein fairer Preis.


----------



## htcerox (3. Januar 2010)

inwiefern durch die lappen gegangen? wo hast du es gekauft, wäre auch für mich sehr interessant zu wissen.

Grüße


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Januar 2010)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> War ein langer Kampf - 8 Stück sind mir durch die Lappen gegangen, das 9. spät nachts war dann meines
> 
> Kostet mich 76,- Euro zuzüglich 29,90 Porto - ich denk mal das ist ein fairer Preis.



Hmm, geht ja noch. 
Im Vergleich zu den Tausenden von Euros, die so ein Ding im Möbelhaus kostet.  Wir bräuchten nämlich auch eins, allerdings sind die wie gesagt ewig überteuert, und die von IKEA sind auch nicht so der Burner.  



McMonday schrieb:


> inwiefern durch die lappen gegangen? wo hast du es gekauft, wäre auch für mich sehr interessant zu wissen.
> 
> Grüße



Hat er oben geschrieben.


----------



## Hai0815 (3. Januar 2010)

Ist von *Ebay* - der Verkäufer hat immer wieder welche drin...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2010)

Habe die Tage bei Steam gesammelt:

• Riddick
• GTA 4
• Titan Quest samt Add-On
• Zeno Clash
• Dark Messiah


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Januar 2010)

Fahrkarten:
Speyer -> Celle (05.03.10)
Peine -> Speyer (07.03.10)

Damit fahre ich zum F@H-Teamtreffen (Cebit), davor gibt es LAN bei einem Freund aus Celle.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Januar 2010)

Das neue Dennis Lisk Album

YouTube - Dennis Lisk - Weiterdrehn 2009


----------



## Bejus (4. Januar 2010)

Nen Samsung P2450H für 199.90€ von Alternate, bin richtig zufrieden bis jetzt (hab ihn ja auch schon sooo lang (1h))


----------



## k-b (4. Januar 2010)

YEEEAHHH ich habs getan. Seit Monaten nerv ich glaub jeden im Umfeld damit, aber jetzt hab ich so viel Geld ausgegeben wie seit Jahren nicht mehr und hab mir das Macbook Pro gegönnt. 15" mit mattem Display! Auf das es mich für immer und ewig begleite.

# 2.53GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
# 4GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x2GB
# 250GB Serial ATA-Laufwerk (5400U/Min.)
# SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
# *MacBook Pro 15-Zoll mattes Breitbild-Display*


dazu noch:
# Apple Mini DisplayPort auf-DVI-Adapter
# Mini DisplayPort auf-VGA-Adapter


----------



## computertod (4. Januar 2010)

gerade bei Steam:
Driver Parallel Lines und GTA IV


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Januar 2010)

LG KU990 Viewty bei Amazon
XFX HD4870 bei Alternate


----------



## Rizzard (4. Januar 2010)

Ne X-Fi Titanium


----------



## CentaX (4. Januar 2010)

Obwohl es erst Weihnachten eigentlich genug gab:

2* Straplocks für Gitarre und Bass (damit ich diesen Widerspenstigen Gurt auch endlich mal rankriege, außerdem ist das mehr Sicherheit, Komfort UND man kann irgendwann noch lustige Moves mit seinen Instrumenten machen, ohne dass die Gurte abgehen ) - je 10,90€

1* Gitarrengurt - noch ein neuer fürn Bass, sehr breit - 4€

2* GHS Fast Fret - hilft mir hoffentlich sogar, Geld zu sparen, eins davon ist für nen anderen aus meiner Band - je 5€

2* Gitarrenhalter für die Wand - je 6,50€

1* Schwarze Pyramid Saiten, auch für den anderen ... hab die gleichen noch originalverpackt hier rumliegen und will die auch bald testen, 10,40€


Macht 59,18€ + 2€ Nachnahme.
Und ich hab meinen Eltern bisher nur von den 2 Satz Straplocks erzählt und dazu den gurt, damit ich den Mindestbestellwert von 25€ erreiche, ohje..


----------



## bobby (4. Januar 2010)

---Canon Pixma MP560----


----------



## shila92 (4. Januar 2010)

Einen Xigamtek Dark Knight und dazu einen Be Quiet Silent Wings! 
Und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, wie Flexlight etc...


----------



## utacat (4. Januar 2010)

Einen Samsung Syncmaster XL 2370 LED



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Januar 2010)

Ein Japanisches Stück Technik 

Seiko Kinetic SKA431P1


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Januar 2010)

GTA IV, naja ok eigentlich hab ich mir das vor 8 Stunden gekauft, aber ich schreibs erst jetzt hier rein.^^


----------



## taks (5. Januar 2010)

Hama Skylight Filter 1 A (LA+10), 52mm, HTMC-vergütet

ProdukteDetails2


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2010)

morgen könnte mein neues Netzteil ankommen.
Ein 
*
Silverstone Decathlon DA650*, mit, wie der Name ja schon sagt, 650W

wieso muss es mein gutes altes BeQuiet unbedingt zwischen den Jahren zerlegen wenn kein Geschäft offen ist 

mfg Ceres


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Januar 2010)

Lautsprecher Teufel Concept E 400


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

- Tamron Aero 45 Tasche, 
- 2x Akku für Canon 1000D 
- Objektiv-Umkehrring
- Displayschutzfolie + Entspiegelung für Canon 1000D
- zuätzliche 8GB SDHC Karte von Kingston


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2010)

wieso nicht gleich ne 16GB SDHC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

War mir zu teuer. 2x 8GB für Fotos wird schon reichen. SD-Karten kann man ja immer nachbestellen wenn man welche braucht.


----------



## htcerox (5. Januar 2010)

teufel Concept e 400


----------



## Xyrian (5. Januar 2010)

Den 24" Samsung TFT für 169,95 ausm Mediamarkt  Ist gar nicht so schlecht...

Xyrian


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2010)

soeben sind meine 2 Silverstone Netzteile hier aufgetaucht
und jetzt bin ich erstmal 237€ ärmer 
übrigens Verkaufe ich nen Silverstone NT


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

Und geht der Rechner noch? Sag an =D


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2010)

nur wenn du jetzt qip online kommst 



Spoiler



Ja er läuft noch, nur wie ich Bambi schon geschrieben habe sind mit dem Be-Quiet Netzteil auch sämtliche BIOS-Einstellungen inkls. der OC Profile flöten gegangen 



mfg Ceres

Und was ist die Moral von der Geschicht?

Vertraue deinem Rechner nicht 
Und hab noch einen 2. in der Hinterhand 

achso und damits nicht Offtopic wird:

Dieses schicke Laufwerk hier hab ich "gekauft" (müsste morgen ankommen)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...BDD8F6FD9BBA1D.www2?aid=29223&agid=856&ref=13

Ich hoffe ich kann das ding ohne meine LianLi Frontblende benutzen, denn bei meiner einen Frontblende die Noch über war ist mir die Feder rausgesprungen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

auf arbeit leider nicht möglich ^^ 

Na dann haste ja nochmal Schwein gehabt.


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Januar 2010)

Eine Fahrradreparatur


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Januar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> nur wenn du jetzt qip online kommst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Bulk Version bestellt hast, wirst du noch lange, lange drauf warten müssen. Verfügbar ist das Laufwerk momentan nur als Retail Version. Aber zu empfehlen ist es, hab das selbe.

Topic: Eine Tüte Gummibärchen...


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2010)

nene ist die Ratail Version auch wenn sie 6€ teurer war 

Und gerade eben nochmal bei unserem Nils ein bisschen Sleeve bestellt 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Januar 2010)

Bei Caseking:
Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Overclocker Edition"
Prolimatech Retention Modul für Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3


----------



## computertod (5. Januar 2010)

ich weis ja nicht, ob ich der einzige bin, aber wenn ich hier so lese, was manche "mal eben" bestellen, dann frag ich mich ob diese Personen nicht so nen Kleinen "Geldscheiser" haben 

@T: Feuerwehrübungen, zu denen ich nicht erschienen bin. kosten pro übung 2€


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habe keinen Geldscheißer, aber der CPU-Kühler war längst überfällig.


----------



## jayson (5. Januar 2010)

neues nt BE QUIET! Straight Power E7 CM 580 Watt für günstige 70€ samt 3 Jahren Garantie bekommen.. 

schaut in mein Sys-Profil.....


----------



## Doney (5. Januar 2010)

tja eig. hab schon am 24.12. n AKG K530 gekauft... is aber immer noch nich da


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2010)

neue PCGH mit DVD 
3x Wagner Pizza verschieden
Packung Spinat^^
Packung Schupfnudeln
Joghurt  (@light_clocker: )
Dose fertiges Sauerkraut

und das Beste: nichts bezahlt, (Eltern ftw! ) aber alles ist für meinen Bruder und mich, da wir die nächsten Tage freies Haus haben und irgendwas essen müssen. 

allerdings vergessen: bier...


----------



## Doney (5. Januar 2010)

isst du die DVD mit?


----------



## roga01 (5. Januar 2010)

Pullover für 99,95€ und ein T-Shirt für 35€


----------



## feivel (5. Januar 2010)

heut angekommen der xbox 360 wireless controller 
als Zusatz für den bereitsvorhandenen kabelgebundenen


----------



## k-b (6. Januar 2010)

FANTEC fanbox FB-35US2 silber, Externes 8,89 cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Da klatsch ich meine 1TB rein mit medien.

Und mein xtes Buch von den PragProgs  The Pragmatic Bookshelf | TextMate


----------



## CeresPK (6. Januar 2010)

so eben gerade hat mir die liebe Postbotin mein neues Blue Ray Rom/DVD RW Laufwerk von Samsung vorbeigebracht
Und ich muss sagen es sieht auch ohne LianLi Laufwerkblende recht schick aus


----------



## k-b (6. Januar 2010)

Ihr kriegt Post am Feiertag?


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Januar 2010)

Es ist ja nicht überall Feiertag.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2010)

Wo ist denn schon wieder Feiertag?


----------



## Menthe (6. Januar 2010)

Irgendwas mit Drei König^^

Bei uns haben die Läden alle zu, son Quark dabei wollte ich mir die PCGH kaufen.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt Post am Feiertag?


hier in Thüringen geben sich die Postboten eben noch mühe 

ne hier in Thüringen ist leider kein Feiertag
sonst hätte ich nen Tag weniger Urlaub nehmen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2010)

Was sind Feiertage?  
Ach ja, hab mir gerade die PCGH gelauft.
Ohne DVD.


----------



## Kurtch (6. Januar 2010)

Gestern gekauft 

GT220 für Physx, The Fast and The Furious 1-4 auf Blu Ray für 35€, 10000BC Steelbook auf Bluray und blaue kaltlichkathoden fürs Raven  

Ansonsten Bier und was zum Futtern


----------



## Xyrian (6. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ohne DVD.


Und da hat der auch noch Spaß dran 

Topic: 3 Bergwassergarnelen, 12 Armanogarnelen und 2 Flußkrebse fürs Aquarium


----------



## rockyko (6. Januar 2010)

eine Wii + paar games + zubehör (tennis-, baseballschläger usw.)

... mal testen wie das so is


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was sind Feiertage?
> Ach ja, hab mir gerade die PCGH gelauft.
> Ohne DVD.



Ich kauf sie mir gerade wegen der DVD, das erste was ich mach sind die Videos angucken


----------



## akaEmpty (6. Januar 2010)

eVGA GTX 285 1GB SSC 
Coolermaster Silent Pro M600
Sharkoon Temptation
NOCTUA NH-C12P SE14
Thermaltake Extreme Spirit II
arctic cooling mx-3

(s.u. )


----------



## joraku (6. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt Post am Feiertag?




Ja, hat mich heute auch gewundert.  Naja, die Post in Bayern macht wohl überstunden, oder sie haben zuviel Post noch vond en letzten Feiertagen rumliegen. 

Gerade eben vorbestellt:
1x Battlefield Bad Company 2 Limitted Edition (PC)


----------



## leorphee (7. Januar 2010)

So, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen, die GTX 260 muss der 5870 für 314,- € weichen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich kauf sie mir gerade wegen der DVD, das erste was ich mach sind die Videos angucken


 
Mich hat die DVD immer angenervt und ist gleich in den Müll gewandert. 
Jetzt endich ohne die lästige DVD.
Die Videos kann ich mir auch im Netz angucken, wenn ich will.


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Januar 2010)

leorphee schrieb:


> So, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen, die GTX 260 muss der 5870 für 314,- € weichen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Ding, ich war mit meiner net zufrieden


----------



## taks (7. Januar 2010)

Dremel 400 + biegsame Welle + Fräsvorsatz + Paralell- Kreisschneider + 80 Tools für ~70€


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Januar 2010)

Sony Ericsson HPM-70 Headset (6,19€ bei eBay).
Der beiliegende Kopfhörer soll den meines HBH-DS220 (Bluetooth) ersetzen, der ist nämlich kaputt gegangen. Dies ist ein billiger Weg, um wieder an einen identischen KH zu kommen.
Das eigentliche Kabel-Headset, das Kabel mit SE-Anschluss und KH-/Mic-Buchse werde ich dank BT-Headset nur äußerst selten verwenden.


----------



## Siffer81 (7. Januar 2010)

Einen neuen Apple Ipod Touch 64GB da mein alter Ipod Classic gestern nun definitiv den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## kuki122 (8. Januar 2010)

ESI NEAR 05 und 3,5mm to 6,3mm Klinkenkabel mit 3,5m 



			
				Jever Pilsner schrieb:
			
		

> Sony Ericsson HPM-70



vor kurzem auch gekauft, sind im ebay echt günstig, und auch recht gut!
"originial" kosten die ja um die 35€


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2010)

Die PCGH 02/2010


----------



## Witcher (8. Januar 2010)

Hardstyle Ultimate Collection-Best of 2009


----------



## Tremendous (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (8. Januar 2010)

schick schick


----------



## der_yappi (8. Januar 2010)

Eine DENON M37 Anlage 
DENON Deutschland | Informationen und technische Daten | D-M37 System

Bei Amazon kostet die > 420,-€
Mein Saturn hat sie mir für gerade 300,-€ verkauft (da Austellungsstück - 50€ unter deren regulären Preis)

Die PCGH auch noch für mich.

Für die Eltern Senseo Cappucino Pads, Milchaufschäumer und Staubsaugerbeutel.


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Januar 2010)

eine Logitech G500, sowie eine ATI HD 5870 von XFX. Ach ja eione SSD ist auch dabei.


----------



## Eifelsniper (8. Januar 2010)

eine Roccat Kone und ein SteelSeries QcK+.
Jetzt kann ich Gott sei Dank die Raptor Mist Gaming M3 in die Tonne hauen


----------



## exa (8. Januar 2010)

einen schönen Blu-Ray Brenner von LG (BH08LS20)


----------



## Witcher (8. Januar 2010)

ein Paar Scythe Kro Craft


----------



## Janny (9. Januar 2010)

MIdnightClub LA für PS3, bodylotion,handcreme, und ein 30cm Sandwich bei Subway.
immer diese Geld ausgeberei!


----------



## CentaX (9. Januar 2010)

Externe 2 TB HDD für 135€ bei Zack-Zack.eu.
Preis war unschlagbar, schon die billigste 2TB HDD kostet 125€ (ne Hitachi). Gehäuse hat leider nur USB (), wird dann wohl aber mit ner 500gb Platte an Vadders PC wandern.
Ich hoffe nur, dass da keine Samsung Ecogreen F3 drin ist ...
Angegeben sind 5900 UPM (=Seagate 5900.12, wär super), beim letzten Zack wars wohl ne Hitachi 7K2000 (ebenfalls super) und auf der Alternate Seite sind 5400 angegeben (wär wohl Samsung ).. Egal, no risk, no fun.


----------



## DeathForce (11. Januar 2010)

Eine Canon EOS 450D


----------



## k-b (11. Januar 2010)

Einen Premiummonat bei di.fm ! Einfach nur geile Musik da


----------



## Ampere (13. Januar 2010)

Antec P193 und Corsair H50


----------



## JC88 (14. Januar 2010)

Sennheiser HD 465

Logitech USB Desktop Mikrofon

auf das Sennheiser freu ich mich wie beklopptkommt morgen vormittag


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. Januar 2010)

o² inklusivpaket online student  inkl. internet pack m... bei 20€ monatl. kann man echt nix sagen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Januar 2010)

Pfeifentabak mit Vanillegeschmack .
Ist aber nicht für mich, bin Nichtraucher. 18 ist ein blödes Alter, da ist man immer der Depp, der für die anderen Alk und Kippen/Tabak holen darf.


----------



## taks (14. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Pfeifentabak mit Vanillegeschmack .
> Ist aber nicht für mich, bin Nichtraucher. 18 ist ein blödes Alter, da ist man immer der Depp, der für die anderen Alk und Kippen/Tabak holen darf.


 

Würde ich aber schnell rauchen, der verliert den Geschmack ziemlich schnell.



Heute bestellt:

Western Digital Caviar Blue, 7200rpm, 16MB, 500GB, SATA-II

ProdukteDetails2


Ich sollte aufhören mir soviele Sachen zu kaufen -.-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Januar 2010)

taks schrieb:


> Würde ich aber schnell rauchen, der verliert den Geschmack ziemlich schnell.


Der, für den ich ihn gekauft habe, wird am Freitag zumindest einen Teil davon rauchen. Dürfte nicht lange halten.
Gibt sicher lustige Bilder, wenn auf einer Schülerparty (wie Disco) jemand Pfeife raucht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Januar 2010)

Timbaland´s Shock Value I und II. Anhörung gibts am Wochenende


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Januar 2010)

4x Buch
2x Noisblocker 40mm Fan
1x Noiseblocker 60mm Fan
1x Scythe Kaze Jyu oder wie das teil heißt


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Januar 2010)

Wieder geld ausgegeben^^

ASUS EN 8800 GTX / HTDP GeForce® 8800GTX 768 MB bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 15.01.10 12:48:42 MEZ)


----------



## kuki122 (15. Januar 2010)

Logitech Gaming TASTA


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Januar 2010)

Roland Emmerich's 2012 auf Blu-ray Disc, allerdings Vorbestellt.
Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt noch 8 Mile dazu.


----------



## Janny (16. Januar 2010)

Alpenföhn Groß Glockner. Mein Zalman macht schon komische geräusche, das ist mir nicht geheuer


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2010)

District 9 auf Blu-ray Disc, vorbestellt.
Der März wird schön.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. Januar 2010)

Asus Eee PC 1005HA mit Win 7 Starter!


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

Ein Nt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2010)

Sieht etwas leistungsschwach aus.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

Kann sich halt 'net jeder 'n Aggregat leisten


----------



## herethic (16. Januar 2010)

Was soll den die Gtx 26/80 da?(Kanns nicht genau erkennen)
Ich dachte in einer solchen Wattklasse fürht kein weg an einem Revolution vorbei!?


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2010)

Das Teufel Concept C 200 USB.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ein Nt




Mit ner GTX260 inklusive? xD


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Januar 2010)

Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora auf Blu-ray Disc.
Vorbestellt.


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Januar 2010)

einen 92mm Papst Lüfter !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Januar 2010)

Caseking: 

- Lian Li PC08 NB
- Seitenteil (Window) für PC08 
- Lian Li Laufwerksblende

Aqua Tuning: 

- 2x Flexilights red 
- 3x Phobya G-Silent Lüfter red


----------



## der_yappi (18. Januar 2010)

Troja und Training Day auf BluRay hier im Verkaufsthread.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora auf Blu-ray Disc.
> Vorbestellt.


 
Kommt der nicht erst Ende 2010 raus?


----------



## k-b (18. Januar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich eher Mitte des Jahres


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Laut dem hier aber erst Ende 2010. KLICK
Deswegen wundert mich das auch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Januar 2010)

Dann kann er sich ja lange drauf freuen.

Ich habe mir heute acht Messer gekauft.


----------



## k-b (18. Januar 2010)

Filme kommen immer n halbes Jahr später etwa auf DVD/BD raus


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Filme kommen immer n halbes Jahr später etwa auf DVD/BD raus


 
Dachte ich auch immer, wie erklärst du dir dann aber das Erscheinungsdatum bei Amazon? 
Einfach nur ein Fehler?
Das ist aber schon die ganze Zeit so, seit ich den Film das erste Mal dort gesehen habe?


----------



## feivel (18. Januar 2010)

kann allerdings auch sein, dass es etwas nach hinten verschoben wird, wenn der Film länger im Kino laufen soll, aufgrund der Einnahmen 

Inglourious Basterds ist ja vor ein paar Tagen erschienen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Filme kommen immer n halbes Jahr später etwa auf DVD/BD raus




Nicht immer, Harry Potter, sowie Twilight habe ich relativ kurz nach dem Kino Release als BluRay gehabt.


----------



## Janny (18. Januar 2010)

2 Hemden, 1 Pulover und 2 Paar Handschuhe bei H&M


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Januar 2010)

eine stange lucky strike!


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Januar 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> eine stange lucky strike!



Wieso, willst du nicht alt werden?

Gerade habe ich mir ein HDMI Kabel bei Lidl gekauft.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/PIONEER-DEH-5200...ZCE_Auto_Hi_Fi_Autoradios?hash=item439cae1bc3

jawoll...erst kürzlich erschienen...und sofort meins


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2  vorbestellt


----------



## Ahab (19. Januar 2010)

Ein neues Mainboard...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Asus M3A78-CM. Mein altes M2N32 WS Pro ist unverhofft ins Wachkoma gefallen. Leider früher als eingeplant war...


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (19. Januar 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 vorbestellt

MOBO ~ Asus P7P55D
CPU ~ Intel® Core™ i5-750 Prozessor
SSD fürs System ~ OCZ Vertex 2,5" SSD 60 GB
RAM ~  OCZ DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit  (ja ich weiß 1156 ist dual)
CPU Kühler ~ Corsair H50
und nen 50" Plasma von  Samsung PS50B450 

Woohooo


----------



## jayson (19. Januar 2010)

neues netzteil bequiet straight power e7 gekauft und gleich verbaut...


----------



## Rheinlaender (19. Januar 2010)

ein paar neue DVD`s, Terminator 4 BR-DC,Batman gebins, Dark Knight, Wolverine, City Cobra, Rambo 2


----------



## 8800 GT (19. Januar 2010)

Asus Xonar DX PCIe Soundkarte: Soundkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Menthe (20. Januar 2010)

Aaalso 

-Blu Ray Laufwerk
-Ocean's Eleven (Bluray)
-Handschuhe
-iPod Touch Schutztasche


----------



## neuer101 (20. Januar 2010)

Logitech MX518 und Razer Goliathus


----------



## shila92 (20. Januar 2010)

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCIe Soundkarte

Zwar nur gebraucht aber immerhin...


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2010)

Abit Airpace bei ebay.
Eine Schande dass es die Karte nicht so nicht mehr gibt(und auch keine andere PCI-E g-Standard W-Lan Karte).


----------



## Punx (20. Januar 2010)

Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU - endlich!


----------



## der_yappi (20. Januar 2010)

Xigmatek Midgard


----------



## k-b (20. Januar 2010)

Wieso noch g?


----------



## roadgecko (20. Januar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Abit Airpace bei ebay.
> Eine Schande dass es die Karte nicht so nicht mehr gibt(und auch keine andere PCI-E g-Standard W-Lan Karte).



Ist die so gut ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Januar 2010)

Also ich fand sie auch klasse, hab damals 20 Euro oder so für bezahlt und nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Wusste aber nicht, dass sie nicht mehr hergestellt wird, blöd eigentlich.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist die so gut ?



Es war schlichtweg die einzige PCI-E x1 W-Lan Karte(mittlerweile gibt es ein paar mit Draft N, die kosten für normales DSL aber nur unnötig viel Geld). 
Imho ist der Slot aufgrund seiner Größe(und mehr Platz braucht ein W-Lan Chip nicht) und Verbreitung(mittlerweile hat wohl jedes Mobo mindestens einen und der ist nur seltenst belegt) aber eigentlich ideal für W-Lan Karten.
Dank Atheros Chip und externer Antenne sind auch Empfangsqualität und Stabilität 1A.

Dass sie auch noch einen Mini-Anschluss für Notebook-Antennen auf der Platine hat kommt mir persönlich für das Spielzeug in dem sie verbaut wird auch sehr entgegen.


----------



## k-b (21. Januar 2010)

Web n Walk Stick IV. Wollte schon lang mal einen, das Angebot für 35€ bei Handyflash war einfach zu verlockend. Und noch in schönem weiß 

Business-Handy T-Mobile web'n'walk Stick IV mit Vertrag und ohne Vertrag bei T-Mobile sowas da.


----------



## potzblitz (21. Januar 2010)

Eine Intel SSD X25-M Postville 80 GB  Damit mein Win7 mal aus die Puschen kommt


----------



## JC88 (21. Januar 2010)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Eine Intel SSD X25-M Postville 80 GB  Damit mein Win7 mal aus die Puschen kommt



Wieviel hast wo dafür bezahlt? ich such schon seit längerem, bei alternate schwanken die preise fast täglich zwischen 180 und 250 euro


----------



## k-b (21. Januar 2010)

Überlege mir auch so eine in mein MBP einzubauen, evtl. auch eine noch größere


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Januar 2010)

Gerade bestellt;
Iron Man US Cut, Blu-ray Disc für 12,99.


----------



## Sesfontain (21. Januar 2010)

The Mentalist ,Season 1


----------



## iceman650 (21. Januar 2010)

Ein Beyerdynamic MMX2, eine Asus Xonar DX und eine Seagate Platte mit 500gb für backups und als Win-XP lansystem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Gerade bestellt;
> Iron Man US Cut, Blu-ray Disc für 12,99.


 
Wieso nicht die Uncut?


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Januar 2010)

Das ist Uncut, in der USA ist der ungeschnitten, das ganze heißtaber statt uncut "US Cut" glaub ich. Ist aber Deutsch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2010)

Du meinst Directors Cut?
wieso sollte ein FSK 16 Film in Deutschland noch extra geschnitten sein?


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Januar 2010)

Das ist nicht FSK 16... FSK 12. Ich habe ihn auch im Kino gesehen, unter 16
Iron Man (ungeschnittene US-Kinofassung) [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Robert Downey Jr., Terrence Howard, Jeff Bridges, Gwyneth Paltrow, Leslie Bibb, Shaun Toub, Faran Tahir, Sayed Badreya, Bill Smitrovich, Jon Favreau: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn das eine extra US Uncut Fassung ist und in Deutschland nur die FSK 12 Fassung zu haben ist, wieso ist die dann auch in Deutsch und wer hat den synchronisiert?


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Januar 2010)

Die wird schon normal Synchronisiert sein, bei anderen Uncuts ist das auch so. Mir ists egal, wenn das nicht so ist wie ichs haben will gehts zum Absender zurück.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2010)

Kauf in Australien, da sind die gleich in der richtigen Region.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Januar 2010)

-The Matrix Trilogy
-Fast and Furious 1-4 - Limited Jumbo Steelbook

Für unglaubliche 21,98€ bei Amazone


----------



## k-b (23. Januar 2010)

Apple Computer - 60W MagSafe Power Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Hai0815 (23. Januar 2010)

Vorgestern nen *Blu Ray Player* und heute das dazu passende *TV-Gerät *

(ich hoffe mal das die Herren die sich damals über meine Aussage zum Thema "Erlebnis Blu Ray" gewundert haben jetzt nicht mehr wundern - oder doch?)


----------



## Eifelsniper (23. Januar 2010)

Nen neuen Schreibtisch


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (23. Januar 2010)

Ne elektrische Wasserpumpe von Bosch (:


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2010)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Nen neuen Schreibtisch


Dito.
Wobei der so groß ist dass Ikea ihn als Konferenztisch verkauft .


----------



## TwilightAngel (25. Januar 2010)

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Endlich wieder Platz und mal die Gelegenheit nutzen um Ubuntu anzusehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2010)

TwilightAngel schrieb:


> und mal die Gelegenheit nutzen um Ubuntu anzusehen.


 
Da reicht mir ein Blick in eine Zeitschrift und ich hab genug gesehen.


----------



## atti11 (25. Januar 2010)

4870 1GB MSI hier aus dem Forum


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Januar 2010)

Ein paar Dosen Lack, und gleich kommt noch Elektronikzeug dazu.


----------



## Ibatz! (26. Januar 2010)

Inglorious Basterds bei Kaufland


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2010)

Teufel C 200 USB.


----------



## 8800 GT (26. Januar 2010)

Motiv 5, ne, eig schon gestern


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

Grad bestellt:
Die Simpsons: Der Film Blu-ray für 9,99 €.


----------



## feivel (27. Januar 2010)

einen Strafzettel....allerdings bezahlen muss ich ihn noch...hmpf


----------



## boss3D (27. Januar 2010)

Samsung Omnia II ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## DeathForce (28. Januar 2010)

so großbestellung 

         - HP Pavilion dv7-3110eg/sg
- Logitech Marathon Mouse M705
- Logitech Keyboard K340
- Logitech Alto Connect
und
- HP Sports Backpack


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (28. Januar 2010)

Ein Hardcover für mein iPhone..

@DeathForce: Coole Bestellung


----------



## k-b (28. Januar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Samsung Omnia II ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso kauft man sich in so einer spannenden Situation jetzt noch ein Telefon wo die wirklcikh guten Sachen gerade in den Startlöchern stehen?

Ich verschiebe meinen Kauf auch noch ein paar Monate deswegen 

Das letzte mal kamen auch die ganzen coolen Sachen (iphone etc.) raus nachdem ich mir meins kaufte vor zwei Jahren


----------



## ShiZon (28. Januar 2010)

War eben auf 'nen Sprung und hab mir Mass Effect 2 gekauft.

Gratis gab es dazu nasse Socken.


----------



## k-b (28. Januar 2010)

Ok ich habs getan und mnir ne 80GB Postville für mein Macbook Pro gegönnt!

Intel SSD X25-M Postville 80 GB 2.5" SATA II: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## X-2ELL (28. Januar 2010)

Die *INGLOURIOUS BASTERDSBOX *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bild zu breit*


----------



## rytme (28. Januar 2010)

The Day After Tommorow (Blu Ray)
Riddick (Blu Ray)
Miami Vice (Blu Ray)

Für zusammen etwas über 32€, denke das is ganz ok


----------



## X-2ELL (28. Januar 2010)

2x beQuiet Silent Wings USC 120mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. Januar 2010)

Heute ist es endlich gekommen: <crosshair III, X4 965, 500 gb Festplatte F3 und 4gb ddr von Geil


----------



## roadgecko (29. Januar 2010)

IPod Touch 8GB Hamma teil


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Heute ist es endlich gekommen: <crosshair III, X4 965, 500 gb Festplatte F3 und 4gb ddr von Geil


 
Dann viel Spaß beim Zusammenbauen.


----------



## k-b (30. Januar 2010)

Aluline externes USB 2.0 Gehäuse für 2,5" IDE: Amazon.de: Elektronik

5 Euro sind OK um meine alte MBP Festplatte weiter zu benutzen


----------



## boss3D (30. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Wieso kauft man sich in so einer spannenden Situation jetzt noch ein Telefon wo die wirklcikh guten Sachen gerade in den Startlöchern stehen?


Nun, das kommende I-Phone 4G lehne ich aufgrund meiner I-Zeugs Aversion prinzipiell ab und das anfangs hochgelobte SE Xperia X10 ist offensichtlich nicht der Große Wurf geworden ...

Das Samsung Omnia 2 hingegen ist ein grundsolides Smartphone, das alle meine Ansprüche erfüllt und mit Windows Mobile habe ich auch keine nenneswerten Probleme mehr. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RapToX (30. Januar 2010)

eben mal paar cd's bestellt:

nasum - shift
despised icon - the healing process
cattle decapitation - karma bloody karma
autumn - my new time
darkest hour - deliver us
braindrill - apocalyptic feasting
shai hulud - misantrophy pure
sea of treachery - at daggers drawn
one way mirror - one way mirror
light this city - stormchaser
autumn - altitude
illdisposed - 1-800 vindication
the cumshots - a life less necessary
annotations of an autopsy - the raign of darkness


----------



## herethic (30. Januar 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> the cumshots


LOL
Roffl


----------



## RapToX (30. Januar 2010)

...solange die musik gut ist


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2010)

Everest Ultimate Edition


----------



## feivel (31. Januar 2010)

einen 100er Karton Three Kings Shishakohle und 5 mal Molasse Mix um hoffentlich den Monat damit auszukommen.


----------



## k-b (31. Januar 2010)

Solang geht der Monat ja nicht mehr, für heute wirds reichen.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Februar 2010)

Logitech G19 & G5 Refresh


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Februar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Logitech G19 & G5 Refresh




Schick schick, besonders die G19 

Diese Nacht im Midnight shopping bestellt:
80GB Intel X25-M G2 Postville 2, 5" SATA II Bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Februar 2010)

Phobya Ram Kühler (für die Wakü)


----------



## der_yappi (1. Februar 2010)

Der Valentinstag rückt allmählich näher.
Also eine Kleinigkeit für die holde Freundin gekauft 

FOSSIL Damen Silber Ring 925 Sterling Silber 180 mm JF10487040: Amazon.de: Schmuck




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (1. Februar 2010)

Nen Teppich für 450. 4*5,50 Meter für mein Zimmer.


----------



## boss3D (1. Februar 2010)

Eben bestellt:

Terry Goodkind - Wizard´s First Rule

Hammer Kurzhantel Set

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Feuerreiter (3. Februar 2010)

Am Montag bestellt:

Ein AKG K530.. in 1 Stunde klingelt hoffentlich der DHL-Mann  . Auch wenn ich grad nicht zuhaus bin  .
So.. das Paket ist nicht angekommen  .

Edit: Ach nein, es kommt ja mit UPS  . Die kommen ja immer erst um 17 Uhr  .


----------



## feivel (3. Februar 2010)

WIPEOUT HD Fury als Downloadversion.
der Aufpreis für die Blurayversion war mir zu teuer.


----------



## Hai0815 (3. Februar 2010)

Philips 40 PFL 9704 H 
Gott ich find den so super


----------



## Menthe (3. Februar 2010)

Italian Job auf BluRay.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2010)

ein neues Kopfkissen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2010)

Ne PS3


----------



## Witcher (3. Februar 2010)

Sony CDP-311 CD Player bei Ebay


----------



## püschi (4. Februar 2010)

Heute Mittag eine Logitech 19


----------



## taks (4. Februar 2010)

neulich in London gekauft 

Love Hate Hero - White Lies
Senses Fail - Life Is Not A Waiting Room
36 Crazyfists - Rest Inside The Flames
Funeral For A Friend - Your History Is Mine
From Autumn To Ashes - Abadon Your Friend
From Autumn To Ashes - Holding A Wolf By The Ears






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siffer81 (4. Februar 2010)

Inglourious Bastards auf Blueray


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Februar 2010)

Siffer81 schrieb:


> Inglourious Bastards auf Blueray



*Blu-ray!*
The day after tomorrow und Königreich der Himmel auf BD.​


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Februar 2010)

Far Cry 1 gerade bei Steam


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Februar 2010)

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Februar 2010)

Heute ist mein großglockner gekommen und morgen gehts ans einbauen


----------



## RapToX (5. Februar 2010)

hellboy 1 und ghost rider als blu-ray stellbook beim mm


----------



## Shady (5. Februar 2010)

Logitech Performance Mouse MX und Microsoft Sidewinder X6
Tolle Teile.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2010)

XFX 5870 XT 


Bin gespannt drauf was die leistet


----------



## feivel (5. Februar 2010)

bei amazon.co.uk -> mission impossible 1-3 blu-ray box...ist da einfach günstig gewesen


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Februar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> XFX 5870 XT
> 
> 
> Bin gespannt drauf was die leistet


wo nimmst du nur das ganze Geld her


----------



## thebigalex (5. Februar 2010)

Alienware m11x
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight
Supreme Commander 2
Alien vs Predator
Napoleon: Total War
Jetzt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## joraku (5. Februar 2010)

Nicht selber gekauft, nur bezahlt, ist von meiner Mum geliefert worden. 
neue PCGH


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Februar 2010)

Das Thrustmaster F430 
Kommt laut Amazon Dienstag 
Und die Puma 917 Lo l 2 
http://www.kickz.com/de/media/images/p/1200/puma-917_lo_l_2-chocolate-1.jpg


----------



## k-b (6. Februar 2010)

So mein 14. Pragprog bestellt!  The Pragmatic Bookshelf | Behind Closed Doors


----------



## Siffer81 (6. Februar 2010)

Gerade ne neue Maus, die Razer Imperator


----------



## IFabian123 (6. Februar 2010)

So da fang ich mal an:
"C++ von A bis Z"
"CoD Modern Warfare 2"
"Razer Mamba"
"1 Schinken-Brötchen"


----------



## CentaX (7. Februar 2010)

Bekommen:
Microsoft VX-2000 Webcam
Sony MDR-XB700 Kopfhörer (die grad beim BurnIn sind ... man hört sie durchs halbe Zimmer, so laut & offen sind sie^^)
16gb Speicherkarte für meinen Cowon D2
Noch jede Menge Schokolade, Naschereien etc., Geld ...

Und gleich bestell ich mir noch n T-Shirt von einer meiner Lieblingsbands, Three Days Grace.


----------



## Carvahall (8. Februar 2010)

Eine kleine schnuckelige Anfänger-Cam die Wasserdicht ist und die ich mtnehme wo meine FZ-38 zu groß ist. 130 € mit versand.


----------



## richmond (8. Februar 2010)

Mein neues System :

*Mainboard:        *Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
*CPU:             *AMD  Phenom II X4 955 BE, C3 Sockel AM3
*Netzteil:        *Cooler  Master Silent Pro M600, 600W ATX 2.3
*RAM:         *4GB Kit  G.Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7
*Festplatte:         *Samsung  Spinpoint F3 500GB
*DVD-Brenner:     *LG GH22LS50 Bulk, SATA
*Gehäuse:         *Xigmatek Asgard, ATX
*BS:        *Windows  7 Professional  64-Bit

LG


----------



## Hai0815 (8. Februar 2010)

Ganz so viel hab ich nicht - aber bissel was...*

Mainboard:            *EVGA P55 FTW 200
*CPU: *             Intel Core i5-750
*CPU-Kühler:           *Corsair H50
*RAM:                       *4GB Kit Corsair Dominator GT PC3-12800 7-7-7-20
*Lüfter:             *5x Noisblocker Black Silent PRO PL2

_Das neue Herz für meinen grossen Schwarzen ^^_


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (8. Februar 2010)

IFabian123 schrieb:


> So da fang ich mal an:
> "C++ von A bis Z"



Fängst du von Null an oder haste schon Programmiererfahrung mit anderen ProgSprachen?


----------



## Witcher (8. Februar 2010)

4 Satelitten vom PCGHX User kuki122


----------



## utacat (8. Februar 2010)

Sacred 2 Gold Edition,
dazu eine Bauknecht Waschmaschine

Gruß utacat


----------



## Nomad (8. Februar 2010)

Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood


----------



## der_yappi (9. Februar 2010)

3 BluRays:


Le Grand Bleu - Im Rausch der Tiefe
Miami Vice
Departed - Unter Feinden

CDs:


Michael Jackson (Thriller / Bad / Dangerous / Off the wall)
Pur und Maffay für meine Eltern


----------



## feivel (9. Februar 2010)

heut angekommen: die mission impossible blu-ray box mit allen 3 teilen.


----------



## CentaX (9. Februar 2010)

Na, wem fällt die "Ähnlichkeit" mit meinem Ava auf? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (9. Februar 2010)

Der Hintergrund ist bei beiden weiß?


----------



## CentaX (10. Februar 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund ist bei beiden weiß?



Das wird es wohl gewesen sein, kam mir doch gleich so bekannt vor. 

@ Topic: Bekommen: Billige Warwick Basssaiten für 10€, nachträglich zum Geburtstag. Hab sie jetzt einfach mal raufgemacht, die alten 30€ DR Stings Lo Rider waren sowieso ausgelutscht. Hätt die alten gerne nochmal in neu, die waren toll.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Februar 2010)

Inglourious Basterds auf Blu Ray
Oben auf DVD
Scrubs Staffel 7 auf DVD
iPhone Dockingstation
iPhone Backcover


----------



## AlterKadaver (10. Februar 2010)

Windows 7 Home Premium x64... natürlich in der SB-Version


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Februar 2010)

Ein Logitech Driving Force GT Wheel


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2010)

NFS Shift,Dirt2 und Mass Effect 2 alles für den PC


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. Februar 2010)

Shopping Center King - Hier gilt mein Gesetz [Blu-Ray]


----------



## Siffer81 (11. Februar 2010)

Einen neuen Drucker, ein Farblaser, OKI C5650


----------



## Eifelsniper (12. Februar 2010)

hab mir heute (gestern)ein Roccat Kave und ein Roccat Sota zugelegt,passend zur Arvo und Kova


----------



## jayson (12. Februar 2010)

mein neuer monitor ist da.. samsung syncmaster p2250 - full hd..


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2010)

Aquagraf G80
entweder die 88er läuft bis dahin wie sie soll, oder der kommt auch wieder auf e-bay^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Februar 2010)

Grad Star Trek Online, mal sehen was das Spiel taugt


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (12. Februar 2010)

EHEIM 1048, Graph-O-Mat, UV-Grüne Schläuche


----------



## der_yappi (12. Februar 2010)

Nen neuen Handyvertrag (ohne Handy)
Relax 60 im Geschäftskundenrahmenvertrag


----------



## fuzzi (13. Februar 2010)

Gestern mit der Post gekommen

Ek Waterblocks Coolstream Rad XT 360...
12x Schwarz Nickel Tüllen
4m Tygon 3606


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Februar 2010)

Potis, Litze, Schrumpfschlauch, ... - naja was man halt zum Grafikkarten Modding braucht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Februar 2010)

Ich habe ein Hotelzimmer im Schützenhaus Peine gebucht -> F@H-Teamtreffen


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Februar 2010)

http://www.samsung.de/de/Privatkunden/Buero/Displays/ConsumerDisplays/p2470hd/LS24EMDKUEN/detail.aspx


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. Februar 2010)

Was Süßes und Blumen für meine Maus zum Valentinstag.^^


----------



## Chris_ (14. Februar 2010)

am dienstag habe ich mir die g19 von logitech geholt


----------



## taks (15. Februar 2010)

2x Western Digital Elements Portable 500GB, 2.5", USB 2.0


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

Öhm...was ist mit E-Sata?


----------



## jayson (16. Februar 2010)

logitech g15 refresh heute bestellt... ich freu mich schon..


----------



## johnnyGT (16. Februar 2010)

einen 3800x2 für den sockel 939
und eine 9800gtx+ , um meinem alten System bisschen power zu verleihen!!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. Februar 2010)

Logitech Ultra Flat Tastatur (super ding und seeehr günstig > 17,99€) 
Crank 2 (Ab 18 Fassung in der dennoch extrem viel rausgeschnitten wurde  )
Das Schwarze Auge Drakensang


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. Februar 2010)

Insg 8 CDs


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2010)

Socom Confrontation + Bluetooth Headset 

Assassins Creed 2 



Beides für PS3


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Februar 2010)

2x Hose


----------



## Michel1982 (17. Februar 2010)

*BIOSHOCK 2 *- PC 


MfG,

Michel


----------



## Rizzard (17. Februar 2010)

Hab mir heute AvP gegönnt.


----------



## richmond (17. Februar 2010)

> Mein neues System (vom 4.2.10) :
> 
> *Mainboard:        *Gigabyte  GA-770TA-UD3
> *CPU:             *AMD  Phenom II X4 955 BE, C3  Sockel AM3
> ...


dazu jetzt noch um alles erstmal komplett zu machen :

*Grafik:* PowerColor Radeon HD5770 PCS+  (mit Dirt 2)

- läuft immerhin mit GPU Clock: 950 MHz und Memory: 1435 MHz -


----------



## CentaX (18. Februar 2010)

Gitarren + Basskrams...
Gurt + die 1mm Dunlop Plektren + das Metallplek sind fürn andren


----------



## maaaaatze (18. Februar 2010)

mhm... bei Thomann könnt ich auch so einige sachen Bestellen...


----------



## CentaX (18. Februar 2010)

maaaaatze schrieb:


> mhm... bei Thomann könnt ich auch so einige sachen Bestellen...



Anfangs war die Hälfte vom Preis geplant, der Mindestbestellwert. Brauchte nur die Basssaiten. Was kam dann? Ah, zu den Straplocks fürn Bass kann man ja noch die Gitarrensaiten nehmen, die ich lang will ... und meine Plektren sind abgenutzt ... 

-> genau so wirds teuer!!


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Februar 2010)

eine carhartt-jacke...


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2010)

Einen Domainnamen. Muss mal ein paar alte wieder abmelden sonst wirds langsam teuer 





thrian schrieb:


> Öhm...was ist mit E-Sata?


 

Gibt fast keine 2.5" Platten mit E-Sata...


----------



## kuki122 (18. Februar 2010)

3 Nanoxia FX12 Lüfter


----------



## Witcher (18. Februar 2010)

ne Holzplatte und Kanthölzer, Holzleim, Schrauben, schwarze Folie


----------



## akaEmpty (18. Februar 2010)

eine der schnellsten 5870'er, die's im moment gibt... und sie passt nicht 

jetzt überleg ich sie umzutauschen, ein anderes gehäuse zu kaufen oder sie zum anschaffungspreis weiterzuverkaufen.
es handelt sich um eine powercolor 5870 pcs+ mit 900MHz GPU- und 5000MHz RAM-takt, bei der statt WLP flüssigmetall verwendet wurde. trotzdem hat sie 2 jahre garantie. habe unter 400€ bezahlt. bei alternate kostet die "standard" pcs+ fast 50€ mehr.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. Februar 2010)

Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD TFT/LCD-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## killer89 (20. Februar 2010)

X1650Pro
2 x X1950XTX
TT Mozart HTPC-Case
Alles hier im Forum

MfG


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

Levi's Jeans
Calvin Klein Jeans 
2 Quiksilver Hoodies

für nur umgerechnet ca. 130€


----------



## Hai0815 (20. Februar 2010)

Ne Ladung Blu Ray's
und zwei Energiesparlampen - leider mit dem falschen Sockel


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (20. Februar 2010)

Whiteboard Magnettafel mit Alu-Rahmen 120 x 90 cm: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren


----------



## Menthe (20. Februar 2010)

Das Roccat Vire "Gaming Headset".

Echt ein Klasse Teil


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (20. Februar 2010)

3 Tonpappen


----------



## Alex89 (20. Februar 2010)

das wären:
-Intel Core2Quad Q9550 EO
-DFI LanParty UT P45-T3RS
-Alphacool HF14 Livingstone Nickel

RAM steht als nächstes auf der Liste 

MfG Alex


----------



## MKay (20. Februar 2010)

Die von der PCGH empfohlene Wärmeleitpaste Heinz TomatenKetchup 500 ml in der Kunstoff Flasche.


----------



## k-b (20. Februar 2010)

Apple - Magic Mouse - Die erste Multi-Touch-Maus der Welt. 

Bestellt! Soviel Zeit wie ich die nächsten Wochen am programmieren von Zuhause aus bin, lohnt es sich ne gescheite Maus zu haben.


----------



## potzblitz (21. Februar 2010)

Ein ASUS Eee PC 1005P / Canon PowerShot SX20 IS / LC Power 645B Gehäuse ATX / DCS Black Shark / Assassin's Creed 2 & G-Force - Agenten mit Biss für die PS3 / DualShock Controller PS3....

Naja, hatte die Woche Urlaub...


----------



## Hai0815 (21. Februar 2010)

heute bestellt: _Casio EX-FC 100_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ma kucken was die kleine kann...


----------



## Shooter (21. Februar 2010)

Kommt morgen an 

Philips 37 PFL5604H Full HD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (21. Februar 2010)

Crosshair III Formula (AMD 790FX, 5.200 MT/s)

Phenom II X4 965 (4x 3400 MHz, 4x 512 kByte)

G.Skill Trident DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Kommt morgen an
> 
> Philips 37 PFL5604H Full HD
> 
> http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/210210124404_philips-37pfl5604h-1.jpg



Jo Phillips ist gut. Ich hab selber den 32 PFL 8404H mit Ambilight 

@ k-b kann man die Maus auch am Windows PC nutzen ?


----------



## Jörgi (21. Februar 2010)

ne Saphire HD5770


----------



## der_yappi (21. Februar 2010)

Da ich mal ne Woche nicht hier war...

2 Paar Puma Schuhe (schwarz / braun)
Riverdance Collection DVD (Best Of / Live in New York / Live in Genf)
Terminator 2 (BluRay)
Triple xXx Pack (BluRay)
Wall E (BluRay)
2 x mit meiner Freundin beim Italiener gegessen 
Und das Auto mal wieder vollgetankt


----------



## Lee (21. Februar 2010)

Einen 42" Phillips 5604H FULL HD Fernseher. Wahnsinng geiles Teil *sabber*


----------



## Caspar (21. Februar 2010)

Das da: SteelSeries Siberia v2 Headset weiß (51100) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Irgendwie ist mein altes Logitech krachen gegangen... ^^


----------



## k-b (21. Februar 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> @ k-b kann man die Maus auch am Windows PC nutzen ?


Denk schon. Kannst normal alle Apple-Hardware.

Gibt zumindest Bootcamp-Treiber. Werde dann mal berichten


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (21. Februar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Denk schon. Kannst normal alle Apple-Hardware.
> 
> Gibt zumindest Bootcamp-Treiber. Werde dann mal berichten



Boah, wenn die unter Win7 funzt, habe ich ne neue Maus gefunden, die meine G7 ersetzt!^^


----------



## k-b (21. Februar 2010)

Brauchst halt n Bluetooth-Empfänger. Werds dann auch mal an meinem Netbook testen mit Win7 und berichten. Wird aber wohl bis Mittwoch dauern


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2010)

Afaik gibt es keine offiziellen Windows Treiber für das Ding. Ich kann mich aber auch irren.
@Topic:
Hab mir auch eine BT-Maus für den Lappi zugelegt, allerdings eine normale.
Trust ComfortLine Mini optische Maus bluetooth schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## CentaX (21. Februar 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Jo Phillips ist gut. Ich hab selber den 32 PFL 8404H mit Ambilight
> 
> @ k-b kann man die Maus auch am Windows PC nutzen ?



Den Fernseher haben wir auch ... seitdem die Röhre weg- und der da ist, will ich auch son Ding 
@ Topic: Sagen wir BEINAHE gekauft: Ne Fußleiste fürn Amp, nächste mal biete ich erst in letzter Sekunde -.- Jaja, ich weiß, der Thread heißt nicht "Was hättet ihr beinahe gekauft", aber man will ja halbwegs beim Thema bleiben


----------



## Gast1663794603 (21. Februar 2010)

ne neue steckdosenleiste


----------



## k-b (21. Februar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Afaik gibt es keine offiziellen Windows Treiber für das Ding. Ich kann mich aber auch irren.
> @Topic:
> Hab mir auch eine BT-Maus für den Lappi zugelegt, allerdings eine normale.
> Trust ComfortLine Mini optische Maus bluetooth schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Multitouch-Treiber für Windows: Magic Mouse: Multi-Touch-Treiber für Windows

Ich wollte nur nichts voreiliges posten, bevor ich es mal ausprobiert habe.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (21. Februar 2010)

5 mal Modern Warfare 2  Für mich, meinen Dad, 2 Kumpels und meinen Cousin.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Multitouch-Treiber für Windows: Magic Mouse: Multi-Touch-Treiber für Windows
> 
> Ich wollte nur nichts voreiliges posten, bevor ich es mal ausprobiert habe.


Offiziell ist auf jeden Fall was anderes  :


> Mit einem kleinen Hack des Blueetooth Updates von Apple...


Aber solang es läuft ist es ja eigentlich egal ob offiziell oder nicht.

@Topic: Eine Werkzeugkiste. Ab morgen geht es in den Feilraum.


----------



## rabitt81 (22. Februar 2010)

ne feine Asus HD5870 hab ich mir zuletzt gegönnt


----------



## Ini (23. Februar 2010)

Meine Bestellung für:

3 x Coolink SWiF2-1201
1 x Coolink Corator DS
1 x 2 30cm Kaltlichtkathoden (UV)

ging heute in der Schule raus.


----------



## Janny (23. Februar 2010)

N' neuen Haarschnitt


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Februar 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> N' neuen Haarschnitt



Und, passt er?


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Februar 2010)

ANNO 1404: Venedig - Das offizielle Add-on: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Freu mich schon drauf^^


----------



## k-b (24. Februar 2010)

Gestern ist mein Handy beim  Umzug unter was schweres gekommen .. 

Wirklich nervig ist nur, dass die neuen iPhones noch ne weile auf sich warten lassen.. 

Naja solang nehm ich mit was kleinerem Vorlieb.
Sony Ericsson - Products - Mobile phones - Overview - K320i


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alf3181 (24. Februar 2010)

Letzte woche:
Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall
LC Power LC6480S V2.0 free-plug 480W *Defekt* 
(muss nur nen elko wechseln)
Soundkarte 7.1 (keine ahnung was für eine ist noch net da, aber mit SPDIF in/out
Mainboard Asrck K10n78h-SLI

Vorletzte woche:
BFBC2
Sempron 3200, AM2 (pins verbogen)
Athlon X2 64 3200+, AM2 (pins verbogen)
Athlon X2 64 4200+, AM2 (pins verbogen)
Athlon X2 64 5200+, AM2 (pins verbogen)
Phenom X4 9500, AM2+ (pins verbogen)
Athlon II X2 64 245 gebraucht mit rechnung von 11.09

Vor vor letzte woche:
Accelero X1
Samsung Spinpoint F3, 1TB

die woche davor:
Toshiba 42RV685D

das wars eigentlich schon


----------



## Janny (24. Februar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und, passt er?



jo, passt


----------



## Insecure (24. Februar 2010)

Hab mir gerade das Rush Mat Mauspad gekauft. Ist aber erst in 2 Tagen da gerade erst bestellt.


----------



## Ahab (24. Februar 2010)

Supreme Commander für 2,50 aufm Grabbeltisch.  Wollt nach 5 Jahren mal wieder den Strategen in mir aus dem Käfig lassen.


----------



## feivel (24. Februar 2010)

Little Big Planet heute, nachdem mich die teure Ummeldung meines Autos gefrustet hat


----------



## k-b (24. Februar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Offiziell ist auf jeden Fall was anderes  :
> 
> Aber solang es läuft ist es ja eigentlich egal ob offiziell oder nicht..


Bin leider zu Unfähig die Maus als Bluetooth-Gerät erkennen zu lassen. 
Ist gerade noch an meinen Mac gebunden. Muss man die da erst releasen?
Hab aber auch kein Bock auf langes gefrickel jetzt..


----------



## orca113 (25. Februar 2010)

Habe mir gerade ein Exemplar von Windows 7 Home Premium 64 gekauft und es auf dem Vista Notebook meiner Freundin installiert. Prima!


----------



## feivel (25. Februar 2010)

einen zweiten dual shock 3 controller für die ps3 und einen 3,5 auf 6,3 mm Adapter für meine Kopfhörer um sie endlich auch einfach mal in die stereoanlage einstecken zu können


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. Februar 2010)

Staffel 1-5 von Two and a half men


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (25. Februar 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Staffel 1-5 von Two and a half men



Genial!!! 

BTT: ne Abisolierungs Zange


----------



## Janny (25. Februar 2010)

Einen Gymnastikball.


----------



## iceman650 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir nen bestof von Eric Clapton für 7€ gekauft und für 20€ ein ebenfalls gebrauchtes Album von Kraftwerk gegönnt 
und Pes6^^
und ein playncharge-kit


----------



## Witcher (26. Februar 2010)

ne DVD, Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers


----------



## Arctosa (26. Februar 2010)

Ne Razer Imperator ... einfach nur geil das Teil


----------



## feivel (26. Februar 2010)

tassimo latte machiatto und ghostbusters 1&2 dvd box


----------



## fuddles (26. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foto: www.Ibood.de

Dirt Devil Infinity VS8 M-5036-4 für schlappe 69€ + Versand  Tagesschnäppchen.

Bei Amazon sonst 99 okken. Super nie wieder Beutel kaufen^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

2 T-Shirts von 3Dsupply:


PCGH Folding at Home Team 70335
Useraufdruck: Jever_Pilsener
T-Shirt "PC Games Hardware"


----------



## Menthe (26. Februar 2010)

Berlin Calling auf BluRay, leider nur hochgerechntes Bild. Aber hammer geiler Film, mit hammer geiler Musik.


----------



## taks (27. Februar 2010)

Ein Palm-Z, meine sinnvollste Investition seit langem 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Silverlit X-Twin PalmZ,Palm Plane, Palm-Z, 85659, 335-85659 - mm-Toys.ch


----------



## joraku (27. Februar 2010)

Ausnahmsweise die PCGames.
Schöner Artikel über BC².


----------



## buzty (27. Februar 2010)

2 boxershorts (bei h&m)
xbox 360 wireless pad
kekse
eistee


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Februar 2010)

endlich die PCGH!


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Februar 2010)

Mass Effect 2
BioShock 2
XBOX 360 Wireless Pad
paar Eneloop-Akkus


----------



## RapToX (28. Februar 2010)

battlefield bad company 2 (limited, at-version)


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Februar 2010)

Radeon HD2900 GT, hier in der Bucht.


----------



## Ibatz! (28. Februar 2010)

2x BF:BC2 in UK vorbestellt


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (28. Februar 2010)

Logitech G15


----------



## bobby (28. Februar 2010)

Sony HDR-CX155EB


----------



## Ahab (28. Februar 2010)

Neue Kopfhörer von Phillips. Für 25€ bieten die einen genialen Sound und sind herrlich gemütlich!  Nur für die 6m Kabel muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen...


----------



## Icke&Er (1. März 2010)

Was habe ich gerade gekauft....ach ja

1x Rampage Extreme
2x1GB 1866ger DDR3 mit Micron D9GTR
1x TemJin 07 + Zubehör

War ein erfolgreiches We 

MFG


----------



## bobby (1. März 2010)

Das soeben:Sony Memory Stick PRODuo Mark2  16GB für meine Digicam.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. März 2010)

Werder Bremen Armband


----------



## RapToX (1. März 2010)

hemd
jeans
schuhe

nebenbei noch das alte handy von meiner schwester bekommen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (1. März 2010)

Canon EOS 450D mit EF-S 18-55 IS Objektiv.^^

Jetzt kann das knipsen beginnen.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

AKG K530, 2x Canton GLE 50, Philipps amBX starter


----------



## kenji_91 (1. März 2010)

Silverstone Fortress 2
XFX HD5850
Intel 25M


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. März 2010)

Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset: Amazon.de: Elektronik

muahaha jetzt fehlt nur noch Bf


----------



## Ibatz! (2. März 2010)

Nich heute,aber letztens 
2 Zugkarten nach Hannover


----------



## Witcher (2. März 2010)

neue Schuhe


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. März 2010)

Ne 2 SSD zum halben Preis


----------



## joraku (3. März 2010)

1x Autoführerschein (das erste und hoffentlich letzte mal )

(gekauft heißt in diesem Fall: Gebühr für praktische Prüfung gezahlt, Prüfung bestanden, Rechnung vom Fahrlehrer bekommen.)


----------



## feivel (3. März 2010)

na dann gratulier ich doch mal...


----------



## taks (3. März 2010)

Einen Seitenschneider.


----------



## k-b (3. März 2010)

Heißt das nicht Saiten?


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2010)

Wenn er nicht gerade ein Schneidwerkzeug für Saiteninstrumente oder Schlägerbespannungen meint:
Nein.

@Topic: Ein paar Kochbücher.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (4. März 2010)

Von Nils:

1  	Pin-Remover von MOLEX - Das Original
1 	Pin-Remover 4-Pin - Save My Wallet 
1 	MDPC Crimpzange
3 	Kabelklammer MEDIUM - SCHWARZ
1 	Nieten Flachkopf - SCHWARZ
1 	Sleeve SATA - GRÜN
1 	Sleeve SMALL - GRÜN


Von Xion4:

27m small Sleeve Aqua
5m Sata Sleeve Aqua
0,5m Sata Aqua Shrink


----------



## CrashStyle (4. März 2010)

Pcghx dvd 03/04-2010


----------



## ElectroRob (4. März 2010)

Ich habe heute 18 mal das 2012 Blu-ray Steelbook aus dem Future Shop in Kanada bestellt.
Ist eine Sammelbestellung bei uns im Forum...


----------



## BlackCalive (4. März 2010)

Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit OEM 

und

MSI R5770 Hawk   



@ joraku  -   herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Führerschein  -


----------



## kuki122 (4. März 2010)

Scythe Himuro.


----------



## taks (4. März 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Heißt das nicht Saiten?


 
Du Spassvogel du 



> Ein *Seitenschneider* ist eine Zange zum Schneiden/Trennen vor allem von Drähten; die Schneide ist im Gegensatz zum Vornschneider oder Mittenschneider seitlich angeordnet. Der Seitenschneider wird insbesondere bei Elektroinstallationen zum Schneiden der einzelnen Adern eines Kabels benutzt. Dabei ist es mit Hilfe der Hebelwirkung möglich, auch recht starke Adern (größer als 2,5 mm²) zu schneiden, wenn die Ader möglichst nah am Gelenk der Zange eingelegt wird. (Quelle: wikipedia)


 

Was ich gekauft habe:
Holz, ein paar Winkel, ein paar Scharniere, ein Kunststoffrohr, ein paar Rollen, ne LKW Batterie uvm....
Wer weiss was es gibt?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (5. März 2010)

Gestern BFBC2 für49,95€  Media Mar..

is geil


----------



## JoxX (5. März 2010)

Intel i5 750 + Sapphire Radeon 4890 Vapor-X 1GB


----------



## Jediknight_18 (5. März 2010)

auch gestern BF BC 2 beim Libro


----------



## Two-Face (5. März 2010)

Gestern: _Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Limited Edition_
Heute: 2x Hacker-Pschorr Sternweisse. Münchner Hell hatten sie schon wieder nicht.


----------



## feivel (5. März 2010)

Brütal Legend für die PS3

mal gucken wies so ist.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (5. März 2010)

Msi p55-gd80


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (5. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Limited Edition



Bei so vielen Bf-Fans brauche ich nur noch zitieren


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. März 2010)

nen neuen Haarschnitt, die neue Luxx und die FHM mit dem tollen Mousepad drin


----------



## iceman650 (5. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Limited Edition_


Die Zitieren-Funktion 4tw^^


----------



## joraku (5. März 2010)

Gestern ist die Limited Edition von Amazon eingetrudelt, für nette 44€ inclusive Versand. 
Heute eine Schachtel Pralinen und ein Buch, beides Geschenke.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (5. März 2010)

assassins creed 2 
die special edtioion von der normalen auflage - beim müller für 39,95€ 
hat sich auf jeden fall rentiert


----------



## orca113 (5. März 2010)

Habe grade voll getankt?! uch gleich hole ich mir was vom BK  Ne quatsch ich habe mir heute ein gebrauchtes exemplar von Resident Evil gekauft


----------



## tickymick (5. März 2010)

Hmm, das letzte war die PCGH gestern, Erklärung erübrigt sich (hoffentlich^^)


----------



## 0815klimshuck (6. März 2010)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Bf-Fans brauche ich nur noch zitieren



nice


----------



## taks (6. März 2010)

Ein Lottoschein. 30.6 Mio sind schon verlockend


----------



## Lee (6. März 2010)

Ich habe mir gerade 2 CD´s gekauft.
Three Days Grace - Life Starts Now mit Bonus CD
Three Days Grace - One-X mit Live at the Palace DVD


----------



## k-b (7. März 2010)

Englische Grammatik: Die Zeiten, Aktiv und Passiv, Hilfsverben, Indirekte Rede, Infinitiv und Gerundium, If-Sätze, Nomen Plural, Genitiv , Artikel, ... Präpositionen, Konjunktionen, Wortstellung: Amazon.de: Ellen Henrichs: Bücher


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. März 2010)

Eine elektrische Wasserpumpe für den Motorsport


----------



## Jörgi (7. März 2010)

Einen Q6600 und das EVGA nforce 680i SLI war das Geld wert.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. März 2010)

ein paar Boxen, nen E6400 und nen Noctua-Kühler^^


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. März 2010)

Einen Apple Stromadapter... (die billigen funktionieren im Gegensatz zum Original einfach nicht  )


----------



## k-b (8. März 2010)

Was ist denn ein "Stromadapter" ? Von was auf was konvertierst du denn da?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. März 2010)

Naja einfach dieses "Ding" vom USB Kabel in die Steckdose. Und das eben von Apple und nicht von Hama oder dergleichen ^^ 

(für iPhone/iPod)


----------



## True Monkey (8. März 2010)

Eine XFX 5770


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. März 2010)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Naja einfach dieses "Ding" vom USB Kabel in die Steckdose. Und das eben von Apple und nicht von Hama oder dergleichen ^^
> 
> (für iPhone/iPod)


Auch Ladekabel genannt...


----------



## v3rtex (8. März 2010)

VW Scirocco 3 Team in Weiß


----------



## Whoosaa (8. März 2010)

v3rtex schrieb:


> VW Scirocco 3 Team in Weiß



Uhuhuh, mehr Infos haben will!  -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/17750-der-auto-thread.html


----------



## NCphalon (8. März 2010)

Sabaton - The Art of War 

aber auf Vinyl


----------



## X-2ELL (9. März 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/x-2ell-albums-zeuch-2481-picture37378-p1010317.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (9. März 2010)

'N Kasten Edelstoff.


----------



## eVAC (9. März 2010)

Bioshock 2 (PS3) straight outta UK
Fallout 3 (PS3) Cut
Ladestation für PS3 Controller


----------



## roadgecko (9. März 2010)

Rocky Balboa Blu-Ray 1080p


----------



## swayyy (9. März 2010)

Prolimatech Megahalems und dazu 2 Xigmatek Lüfter mit blauen LED...
Echt schick die Combo...


----------



## RedBrain (9. März 2010)

Pcgh Magain mit DVD (04/2010) :d

EDIT: Ein paar EINSCHUSSLÖCHER sind drinne. Omg! Wer hat das getan? [Achtung, ironie!]


----------



## taks (9. März 2010)

Samsung LE-32B550 , 32" LCD TV, FullHD, USB  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (9. März 2010)

Smile Empty Soul - More Anxiety. Re-Release des Albums Anxiety aus 2006, das nie richtig veröffentlicht wurde. Heute rausgekommen. Vermutlich mit DVD, jdf bei der auf Amazon.com stehts extra bei und die Band meinte selber, dass da eine bei ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oookay, das Cover ist schon hässlich, dafür ist die Musik umso besser (mal unbedingt bei Holes oder Bright Side reinhören!). Bei ihrem "offiziell neuestem" Album Consciousness ist das Cover auch wunderschön


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (10. März 2010)

COLIN McRAE DIRT2     geiles game


----------



## X-2ELL (10. März 2010)

Fallout 3 - Collector´s Edition

dank Hinweis von PCGH bei Amazon für 24,97 EUR (Versand inbegriffen)


----------



## CentaX (10. März 2010)

Weißen Gitarrengurt für meine Schecter.


----------



## feivel (10. März 2010)

Wickie - Blu-Ray heut beim Müller


----------



## vitka93 (10. März 2010)

XFX GTX 285 Black Edition , Micro ruckler ade !(siehe signa)


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2010)

Wilson (K) Pro Staff 88 - Testracket


----------



## Mischk@ (11. März 2010)

2 x 5770er von XFX OC Version


----------



## RedBrain (11. März 2010)

Ne Akku-Handstrahler von ALDI ^^

55W OSRAM Halogen-Birne für 20 Min leuchtdauer.
10 LEDs ringsrum am Front für 20 Std leuchtdauer.
LED-Warnbliker für 80 Std. leuchtdauer.
Spritzwassergeschützt!
3 Jahre Garantie

für satte 18€


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2010)

Ne Wakü 

- 360er Slim 
- Eheim 600 12V 
- Yellowstone Spirit B/B/S 
- kleinzeug was dazu gehört


----------



## ruf!o (11. März 2010)

32" LCD TV

LG LH 3000 32"

Ein Full-HD fernseher für schlappe 370€ inkl. nachnahme

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a403437.html

Xbox 360 wireless Controller für windows

HDMI Kabel


----------



## joraku (11. März 2010)

Pcgh


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (11. März 2010)

DFI LanParty DK P55 T3eH9   und 3x Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12SL


----------



## Chris4488 (11. März 2010)

Moinsen die Herren 

November 2009: Neuen Rechner 

- AMD Phenom II X4 965
- MSI 790FX-GD70
- MSI N260GTX Twin Frozr 
- Corsair XMS3 4096 1333C9 DDR3
- Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade CM 690
- Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB
- Xilence Power 700Watt / SPS-XP700 135 R
- LG DH16NS Schwarz bare SATAII ( DVD Laufwerk )
- LG GH22LP20 Schwarz SATA II ( DVD Brenner )
- Logitech Media Keyboard 600
- LG Flatron W2346T

Kosten ca. 1100 €

Dezember 2009 

2x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 -140mm  a15,90€
1x 80 x 20mm Lüfter 

Januar

1x Noisblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm  12,90€
1x Samsung LE32B579 32" LCD TV  579,00€

März

ProlimaTech MegaShadow Silent Edition 74,90€
Prolimatech Retention Modul  9,90€ 

Sooooooo das wars ^^

Gruß Chris


----------



## 8800 GT (11. März 2010)

Chris4488 schrieb:


> Moinsen die Herren
> 
> November 2009: Neuen Rechner
> 
> ...


Willkommen im Forum!

Tut mir leid, aber irgendwie verspüre ich bei deinem posting einen leichten Hauch von "angeben wollen"


----------



## feivel (11. März 2010)

was es mit gerade zu tun hat frag ich mich =


----------



## kuki122 (11. März 2010)

Dezember:
Samsung P2450H ... 220€
100x100mm Wandhalterung ... 10€
Windows 7 ... 70€
______________________________
300,-€


Januar:
ESI nEar 05 Experience .. 222,-€
Logitech K300 .. 30€
Aquacomputer 360 Radiatorblende .. 12€
3x Nanoxia FX12-1250rpm .. 20€
2x 3 Pin Molex - Y Kabel ... 2€
Philips Headset ... 15€
___________________________
301,-€


Februar:
TP Link Switch ..15,-€
USB HUB ... 6,-€
______________
21,-€


März:
Scythe Himuro... 23€
FX12 Fan wire´s... 3€
__________________
26,-€

___________________
684,-€ 

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## iceman650 (11. März 2010)

Ne Steelseries Xai für 65€ beim Käsekönig, da ich meine MX518 auf dem nagelneuen Steelseries 4HD nicht mehr sehen kann und will^^


----------



## BlackCalive (11. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Pcgh Magain mit DVD (04/2010) :d
> 
> EDIT: Ein paar EINSCHUSSLÖCHER sind drinne. Omg! Wer hat das getan? [Achtung, ironie!]



Hab ich auch eben an der Tanke gekauft , und auch mit...

    ...EINSCHUSSLÖCHER!!


----------



## 8800 GT (11. März 2010)

Nagut, dann ich auch mal
September: W995 = 300€
Oktober: Megahalems= 50€
Dezember: 4 GB RAM, CPU, Win 7 = 370€
Februar: Samsung P2770HD = 370€
            Teufel Motiv 5 = 390€
Speedlink Gravity NX = 45 €
========
1525


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (12. März 2010)

3x 3-Pin Verlängerung - 60cm
1x ATX-Verlängerung - 24 Pin auf 24 Pin
3x Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück
1x ROCCAT Kone


und einmal L`ORÈAL menexpert HYDRA ENERGY


----------



## ElectroRob (12. März 2010)

Heute wieder 2 neue Steelbooks bestellt:

- Pandorum Steelbook (Soundmedia.ch)
- 2012 Steelbook (Chaos.com)


----------



## gedoens (12. März 2010)

Gerade heute: Mousepad Revoltec Fightmat Advanced für 9€ im Laden nebenan. Endlich keine kratzenden Geräusche mehr beim Mausschubsen 

Vor 2 Wochen: Be Quiet Straight Power 480W CM. Phantastisch!


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Öhm....ich denke da wurden einige Posts gelöscht, hab ich so den Anschein.


----------



## Witcher (12. März 2010)

ein Netbook


----------



## kero81 (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (12. März 2010)

Metro 

Ist das schon draußen?

Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2010)

Ey, woher hast du Metro. Will ich auch aber zackzack.


----------



## kero81 (12. März 2010)

media markt trier. hat mich auch gewundert, hab bei gamestar was gelesen da stand 16. ..


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2010)

Hm, dann müst ich doch glatt morgen mal zu MM fahren.
Kann man das schon zocken, oder wirds erst am 16.03 freigeschaltet?


----------



## kero81 (12. März 2010)

Achtung!!! Spiel kann noch nicht installiert werden. Ich zeig euch gleich einen Screenshot. So ein Dreck, warum steht das nicht groß auf der Verpackung????????

Edit: 
Hier isser...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2010)

Na hoffentlich wird das Spiel auch Deutschlandgerecht am 16.03. freigeschaltet, und nicht erst am 19.03. 
Naja egal, ich werd trotzdem morgen mal hin düsen, is immerhin besser als unter der Woche.


----------



## kero81 (12. März 2010)

Ich finds trotzdem nich gut dass das nicht auf der verpackung steht. Wie oft war das schon der Fall das Spiele früher rauskamen als online angekündigt, oft! Toll, hab mich richtig drauf gefreut heute abend schön Metro rocken... Naja, so nu aber genug OT.

Gruß Kero


----------



## xdevilx (12. März 2010)

der release is der 16.3.
wenn du ein problem damit hast  dann is das dein problem und nicht das vom publisher. so is das halt im leben wenn man keine gedult hat

hab mir heute 2 redbull und  ne pizza gekauft  + neue arbeitsklamotten vom chef


----------



## computertod (13. März 2010)

nen 19" TFT von Medion und GTA San Andreas für zusammen 45 inkl.


----------



## Intelfan (13. März 2010)

Mein neues Fahrrad


----------



## klefreak (13. März 2010)

2	"XFX ATI Radeon HD5770 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1GB GDDR5 Speicher, HDMI, DVI, 1 GPU)"
Elektronik; EUR 147,66

  Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L. 
------------------------------------------------------------------
 dann kann meine HD2900 endlich "sterben"


----------



## Janny (13. März 2010)

1 Oberteil, 1 Kette, 1 Kirschkuchen und 'ne Apfeltasche. + 4,50€ Parkgebüren...


----------



## RedBrain (13. März 2010)

Windows 7 Home Premium x64 SB Deutsch
Ne Mauspad aus Hartplastik (Mid-Sense)

für Nachbar:
LG DVD-Spieler + HDMI Kabel

bei ALTERNATE.de


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2010)

Für mich bestellt (Beides auf Blu-Ray) 

Ronin
Die Verurteilten


Für Ostern vorgesorgt -> UNO-Extreme (für die Eltern)

Jetzt muss mir nur noch was für meine Freundin einfallen...


----------



## joraku (14. März 2010)

Win Seven Premium 64Bit


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. März 2010)

Schwimmbadeintritt


----------



## Janny (15. März 2010)

NFS Shift für PS3.


----------



## ElectroRob (15. März 2010)

Heute aus der 3 für 33€ Aktion bei amazon + 1 Extra für 12,97€:

- Top Gun
- Tage des Donners
- Watchmen
- Eagle Eye


----------



## Fl_o (15. März 2010)

März tolles Monat für Pc Gamer hab aber leider schon zu viel Geld für Games in diesem Monat ausgegeben  

Alles auf Steam

Gekauft:

Bad Company 2...50€
Resident Evil 5....30€ 
Assasins Creed 2.50€ 

Vorbestellt

Just Cause 2 für..44€
Metro 2033 für....50€

Gesamt:..............224


----------



## Janny (15. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Alles auf Steam
> 
> Gekauft:
> 
> Bad Company 2...50€



50€ ?   Im Saturn gibt es das für 33€ (Bielefeld)


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (15. März 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> 50€ ?   Im Saturn gibt es das für 33€ (Bielefeld)



Ernsthaft?

Dort steh ich morgen um 9Uhr


----------



## der Türke (15. März 2010)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> 
> Dort steh ich morgen um 9Uhr



bei uns bei Media Markt....für 33€

Ich habs mir pssst.... für 20 € geholt "ja" wirklich.....pssst aber jetzt nicht weiter sagen


----------



## Gateway (15. März 2010)

eben gekauft C2Q 6600  gebraucht


----------



## Whoosaa (15. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ich habs mir pssst.... für 20 € geholt "ja" wirklich.....pssst aber jetzt nicht weiter sagen



Bist du mit deinen 30 _Cousengs_ an die Kasse hingegangen? 
 scnr 

EDIT:

Hab sogar was @ topic :

Gerade eben ein Buch. Kaum zu glauben.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. März 2010)

Wie bereits prophezeit : Battlefield Bad Company 2 Limited Edition für 33€ im Saturn 

P.S.: Installation läuft


----------



## feivel (16. März 2010)

grade geliefert worden: Coraline Blu-Ray


----------



## Fl_o (16. März 2010)

-.- naja habt ihr auch limited edition und uncut `?   

Wen ja


----------



## Lyran (16. März 2010)

4 CDs, Atzenmusik Vol. 2 (3CDs !) und Benny Benassi - Best of Benassi Bros


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. März 2010)

Lecker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch eine Flasche Jacky, die aber nicht für mich ist, sondern für einen Freund.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2010)

Ein Sony Erricson Aino in Schwarz....^^ 

Echt genial das Teil...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hempsmoker (16. März 2010)

N Hochzeitsanzug


----------



## Zahdok (16. März 2010)

die saitek cyborg tastatur und maus
schwarzer lack
wärmeleitpads
und PCI blenden ^^


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> -.- naja habt ihr auch limited edition und uncut `?
> 
> Wen ja




Jups 

Ne Lederjacke für meine Freundin


----------



## Whoosaa (16. März 2010)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Ne Lederjacke für meine Freundin



Steht sie auf Leder?


----------



## der_yappi (16. März 2010)

Schulkram (Schreibblock, Tintenpatronen)
Ne Flasche Paddys (irischer Whiskey  )


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Steht sie auf Leder?



xD so ne braune modejacke ^^


----------



## Janny (17. März 2010)

15l Super, 70l Blumenerde


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. März 2010)

- Ne Autowäsche (endlich wieder Salzfrei!)
- Alles nötige damit mein Schatz mir Makkaroni Al Forno zaubern kann


----------



## ElectroRob (17. März 2010)

Heute bei amazon.fr bestellt:

Minority Report - FR Steelbook
Kill Bill I - FR Steelbook
2012 - FR Steelbook
Kill Bill II - FR Steelbook


----------



## Ahab (17. März 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2.  Freitag ist es da, nebenbei meine erste Bestellung bei Amazon!  Ich muss mir jetzt einfach endlich mal selbst ein Bild machen. Ich glaube es ist das bessere MW2.


----------



## Intelfan (17. März 2010)

Ne Radeon HD4650 für meinen 2.PC...


----------



## Dashquide (17. März 2010)

Ja kam gerade von HOH rein 

Logitech g15
&
CM sentel : D


----------



## k-b (18. März 2010)

Motorola Milestone - Telefone für Social Networking - Motorola Deutschland

Rework: Amazon.de: Jason Fried, David Heinemeier Hansson: Englische Bücher


----------



## Gateway (19. März 2010)

Metro 2033


----------



## X-2ELL (19. März 2010)

PCGH 04/10  mit Schusslöchern 
Wandhalterung für Monitor


----------



## Menthe (19. März 2010)

Auch die PCGH 04/10 mit Schusslöchern.


----------



## Bääängel (19. März 2010)

Essen!!


----------



## Janny (19. März 2010)

Die Neue FLEX, und einen Solarium besuch.


----------



## ElectroRob (19. März 2010)

Heute bei amazon.de bestellt:

Die Verurteilten


----------



## 8800 GT (19. März 2010)

Bose Companion 2. Statt im Inet für 88€ + Versand bei Expert Esch für 80€!
Unschlagbar, Danke Expert Esch


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Bose Companion 2. Statt im Inet für 88€ + Versand bei Expert Esch für 80€!
> Unschlagbar, Danke Expert Esch


Bei Amazon kostet 32...


----------



## 8800 GT (19. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Bei Amazon kostet 32...


Schick mal nen link Amazon.de: bose companion 2 series ii


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (Uncut) - Limited Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games 

Wusste gar nicht das Boxen meinst.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. März 2010)

gerade eben im Super-Duper-Mega-Sparangebot bei Saturn:

ne CD für Muttern
Paramore - RIOT!
Coraline auf BluRay


----------



## feivel (20. März 2010)

gestern wurde eine neue couch angeschafft 
IKEA | Sitzelemente | Sitzelemente mit Stoffbezug | KARLSTAD | 2er-Sofa und Récamiere

mit braunem überzug...
das war ein akt an sich....
manchmal frag ich mich ob ikea absichtlich muttern vergisst...


----------



## Necrobutcher (20. März 2010)

Nen Hund


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. März 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> gerade eben im Super-Duper-Mega-Sparangebot bei Saturn:
> 
> ne CD für Muttern
> Paramore - RIOT!
> Coraline auf BluRay




RIOT war ne seeehr gute Wahl 

Ein Paket wird noch von der Post abgeholt... mein Austauschrouter von Vodafone, unerwartet kulante Leute!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. März 2010)

die 2 Lost-staffel für 23.99 statt 32.99


----------



## Janny (20. März 2010)

Ein 5m Netzwerkkabel.


----------



## Blacksteel (21. März 2010)

4 XFX Hd5970


----------



## herethic (21. März 2010)

Blacksteel schrieb:


> 4 XFX Hd5970


Erzähl keinen 

Du hast einen 940 BE und holst dir 4 DH5970 

Also mal abgesehen davon das die CPU bereits eine Graka limitiert,gibt kein CF8 sondern höchsten CF4.Kein Mobo kann 4 dieser Grakas aufnehmen,geschweige mal ganz von den Mickrorucklern und dem Anschaffungspreis.

Dazu kommt der Stromverbrauch und die Lautheit.

Aber naja ist ja eh nur wohl ein Scherz


----------



## Blacksteel (21. März 2010)

Der 940be fliegt nächsten Monat raus, da es ein vollständig neues System geben wird, und die anderen 2 Karten gehen an Kollegen.
Durch die lange Wartezeit haben wir uns entschieden die Karten vorzubestellen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> gibt kein CF8 sondern höchsten CF4


Bei F@H kann man auch mehr als 4 GPUs rechnen lassen, da braucht man kein SLI/CF.


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. März 2010)

Hier nochma ein Bild zur letzten Anschaffung... sagen wir mal es war ein Spontankauf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eightballz (21. März 2010)

ein rindersteak


----------



## Janny (21. März 2010)

Nike Rivalry Shox in schwarz.


----------



## taks (21. März 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Hier nochma ein Bild zur letzten Anschaffung... sagen wir mal es war ein Spontankauf


 

Och wie putzig 


Ich habe mir eine Portion Schnitzel mit Pommes und zwei Kübel Most gegönnt


----------



## feivel (22. März 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Hier nochma ein Bild zur letzten Anschaffung... sagen wir mal es war ein Spontankauf




nettes wuffi


----------



## Chris4488 (22. März 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum!
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber irgendwie verspüre ich bei deinem posting einen leichten Hauch von "angeben wollen"


 

Sorry sollte nicht soooo rüberkommen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## feivel (22. März 2010)

einen wissenschaftlichen taschenrechner weil mir beim alten eine funktion gefehlt hat.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. März 2010)

ein servo im wert von 30€ für mein 1:10 Auto Modell^^


----------



## Siffer81 (23. März 2010)

eine externe HD, für Daten Sicherung, Seagate BlackArmor 1TB


----------



## Whoosaa (23. März 2010)

Einen S 65 AMG.  .. not. 

Aber ein Porsche Carrera GT 1:87 Modell für meine Eisenbahn.


----------



## watercooled (23. März 2010)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ein servo im wert von 30€ für mein 1:10 Auto Modell^^



Haha das kenne ich zu gut!
Nur bei mir warens 70€...


----------



## Menthe (23. März 2010)

Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten im Steelbook auf BlurRay vorbestellt.


----------



## RedBrain (24. März 2010)

Auto Bild Probeabo (10 Magazine) für schlappe 9,80€ und eine DVD über "60 Jahre Porsche" als Aboprämie.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

2012 im Schtiellbuk.


----------



## der_yappi (24. März 2010)

Eine neue DVB-T Antenne und "C&C: Die ersten 10 Jahre"


----------



## taks (24. März 2010)

Meine neuste Anschaffung:

Western Digital TV Live HD Media Player, 1080p HDMI
Vivanco HD-PRO HDMI Anschlusskabel 1.3b, 1.5m


Danach bestell ich erstmal ne Weile nicht mehr


----------



## Witcher (24. März 2010)

2gb notebook ram


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2010)

Einen alten Spazierstock.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Was willst du denn damit?
Jemanden schlagen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

Nervende User zur Strecke bringen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2010)

Wird zu nem Geburtstagesgeschenk verwurstet.


----------



## RedBrain (25. März 2010)

Logitech MX518
und
Xbox 360 Gamepad wired USB
seit gestern bestellt.

NZXT Avatar gibt es in Hoh.de nicht mehr.


----------



## Mastersound200 (25. März 2010)

Ne Powercolor AX5970 mit der Wakü für 700€ http://images.hoh.de/small/big/1/159664.jpg

Leider nicht für mich, aber ich darf sie einbauen und testen xD


----------



## feivel (25. März 2010)

Heute Lethal Weapon 1-4 für insgesamt 9,99
warn fairer Preis hats noch nicht


----------



## Janny (25. März 2010)

10€ Super. Viel zu teuer, zum volltanken!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. März 2010)

trough silver in blood und time of grace von neurosis


----------



## maxpower1984 (25. März 2010)

Hab mir nen Scaleo E für 40 Euro gekauft und darf dazu noch für 40 Euro nen neues Gehäuse dafür kaufen


----------



## bobby (25. März 2010)

panasonic dmp-bd65


----------



## Eightballz (26. März 2010)

nen gebrauchten endschalldämpfer für einen golf 4


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (26. März 2010)

Bioshock 2  für läppische 29€ - die aktuelle Preispolitik der Publisher gefällt mir


----------



## shila92 (26. März 2010)

Einen Chinch zu 3.5mm Audio-Adapter...


----------



## computertod (26. März 2010)

- "Diverse" Radeon 5770 1GB
- Netgear 5 Port Switch
- 4x3m Lan Kabel


----------



## grubsnek (26. März 2010)

Stark Verlag: Abituraufgaben für Grundkurs Mathe


----------



## Witcher (26. März 2010)

Ein VW Polo GT mit 58000 Km


----------



## akaEmpty (26. März 2010)

Ich hab grad ein Paket entgegengenommen. Drin waren ein Antec Fusion Remote Max und ein 8 GB Kit GSkill Trident F3-16000 CL9.


----------



## der_yappi (27. März 2010)

Das Ostergeschenk für meine Freundin zusammengestellt:



Cappuccino (1x Schoko / 1x Vanille)
Volvic mit verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen
Cineplexx Filmdose (Gutschein mit 2 Kinokarten, 2 Getränken und 1x Popcorn)
Süßkram
1000 Teile Puzzle
Und das alles in nem schönen Geschenkkorb zusammengefasst 
Nur mit verstecken wirds nichts werden


----------



## pagani-s (27. März 2010)

das hab ich kürzlich gekauft

4gb ocz reaper 1066 ddr2
gigabyte ga ma 785g ud3h
arctic cooling freezer extreme
alugehäuse gebraucht mit schalldämmung (kp welche marke)
sempron 140


----------



## Whoosaa (27. März 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> Ein VW Polo GT mit 58000 Km



Poste mal mehr Infos im Auto-Thread.


----------



## feivel (27. März 2010)

eine günstige spülmaschine,..die alte hat nicht mehr geheizt..das wars mit meinem angesparten für die neue stereoanlage Xd


----------



## Two-Face (27. März 2010)

Sauberes Geschirr ist sowieso wichtiger als guter Sound.


----------



## Xion4 (27. März 2010)

VaporX
Xeon 3565
Mushkin Relines
Intel Postville 
Evga Classified

Oder anders gesagt: man bin ich blöd.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. März 2010)

Die Physiker. Eine Komödie in zwei Akten. Neufassung 1980.: Amazon.de: Friedrich Dürrenmatt: Bücher


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Mein letzter Kauf: Titan Quest für 0,49 Euro + Versand


----------



## pagani-s (27. März 2010)

spurstangenköpfe für meinen escort


----------



## HolySh!t (27. März 2010)

Nen Yamaha Aerox in schwarz


----------



## feivel (27. März 2010)

hab heute noch die batman arkham asylum goty edition für die ps3 gekauft
und dazu hab ich final destination 4 gekauft


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. März 2010)

Gestern bei Ikea ne 240x220 cm Riesenbettwäsche 

Über nen Meter breiter als die Alte und trotzdem schafft es meine Freundin mir in der ersten Nacht wieder die Decke zu klaun


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Über nen Meter breiter als die Alte und trotzdem schafft es meine Freundin mir in der ersten Nacht wieder die Decke zu klaun




So sind sie halt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. März 2010)

sowas sagt etwas über die person aus... 

1 cd 
2 t-shirts 
1 buch 
4 lost staffel^^

ach ich vergas: hab auch noch 2 cds und 2 tshirts bekommen xD


----------



## xTr3m3-0lm (28. März 2010)

Ein Komponent Kabel für die PS3.


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. März 2010)

2 Kugeln Eis am Hannover HBF .  :lecker:


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2010)

Was machst du am Hannover Hauptbahnhof?


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. März 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Nen Yamaha Aerox in schwarz


 
die aerox ist ein verdammt guter roller! hab meine rote schon fast seit 6 jahre und 30 000km, fährt wie am ersten tag...


----------



## Janny (29. März 2010)

Iphone 3G 16GB in Weiß.


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Was machst du am Hannover Hauptbahnhof?


Eis kaufen, denk ich mal .


----------



## k-b (29. März 2010)

Jetzt noch n Iphone? Die neuen stehen doch schon vor der Türe


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. März 2010)

UND nichtmal nen 3GS? oO

- Mathematik für jedermann
- Mathematik 1 Technik und Nichttechnik
- Wiederholung Algebra - FOS/BOS
- Kompaktwissen Mathematik


----------



## HolySh!t (29. März 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> die aerox ist ein verdammt guter roller! hab meine rote schon fast seit 6 jahre und 30 000km, fährt wie am ersten tag...


Jo deswegen hab ich sie auch gekauft  Jz brauch ich nur noch meinen Schein -.- 
Freu mich aber schon wie sons noch was endlich damti zu *hust* legal *hust* zu fahren


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. März 2010)

Der Aerox is wirklich ein schönes Teil... 4 Stück in 3 Jahren gefahren 

Mit dem letzten hab ich mich dann für 6 Monate in Rollstuhl befördert


----------



## HolySh!t (29. März 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Der Aerox is wirklich ein schönes Teil... 4 Stück in 3 Jahren gefahren
> 
> Mit dem letzten hab ich mich dann für 6 Monate in Rollstuhl befördert


Oh o0
Dann mal hoffen das mir nicht das selbe passiert


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (30. März 2010)

hachja die guten roller...

ich bleib bei meiner stage6 cup zip sp 

hab mir heute im auftrag der firma 2 neue hinterreifen gekauft


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

Collector´s Edition von Act of War bei Amazon.de & Don Rosa´s "Onkel Dagobert, die Biographie" auch bei Amazon.de


----------



## Olstyle (31. März 2010)

1x Wilson K Pro Staff 88 + Bespannung
2x BilligQuarzwecker(für den ersten April )


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (31. März 2010)

4* Dunlop SP Fast Response (195/65/R15)


----------



## Siffer81 (31. März 2010)

Hab Heute endlich meinen neuen AKG K702 Kopfhörer bekommen *freu*


----------



## bau7s (31. März 2010)

2x Gulftown 6x 2,4GHz
Leider muss min. einer bald wieder weg


----------



## xEbo (1. April 2010)

KVV Semesterticket, 112,50.... teuer


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

bau7s schrieb:


> 2x Gulftown 6x 2,4GHz
> Leider muss min. einer bald wieder weg



Engineering Samples?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. April 2010)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre (Laser Paradise (2. Auflage Cover 2) 
Kill Bill I 
28 Days Later
für 10€


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. April 2010)

Bourne Trilogy für 7,90


----------



## feivel (1. April 2010)

4 Kilogramm Schokolade um Pralinen zu machen O_O
und 2 Blu-Rays


----------



## boss3D (1. April 2010)

Nicht gerade, aber heute: *Torchlight* bei Steam ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## True Monkey (1. April 2010)

Asus P6T SE .....um was zu testen


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2010)

3 Nvidia GeForce GTX480.


----------



## EinarN (1. April 2010)

Das MB und DVD LW für mein Ferrari HTPC


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 3 Nvidia GeForce GTX480.


 

Hast du was größeres vor.

Eine HD 4890 Vapor-X, hir aus dem Forum


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Hast du was größeres vor.



Ja, Leute verarschen.

April, April


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. April 2010)

Ein Buch:

"Durchschaut: Das Geheimnis, kleine und große Lügen zu entlarven"


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. April 2010)

Ein Apple MacBook


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. April 2010)

Notgezwungen MX 2 WLP - besseres Zeug ist bei den Händlern, bei uns vor Ort, nicht zu bekommen.

War zwar gestern Nachmittag aber die dadurch angefallenen arbeiten sind jetzt erst abgeschlossen. Die meiste Zeit benötigte das entfernen vom diesem ****** Flüssigmetalpasten...


----------



## RapToX (2. April 2010)

scythe kaze master ace
alpenföhn case spätzle
gummi unterlegscheiben
staubfilter


----------



## taks (2. April 2010)

Nen Karfreitagsbraten.

Aber fast hät der Zöllner ihn uns weggenommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2010)

Ich dachte du stehst nicht auf STAR WARS?


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Anscheinend doch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2010)

stimmt, bin eher Star Trek Fan, aber das gips gerad nicht 

Und den Rebel Y-Wing hab ich leider verpasst


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2010)

Achso: die Star Wars Space Sims hab ich geliebt, besonders den Schlips Kämpfer


----------



## boss3D (2. April 2010)

^^ Jaja, das Kind im Manne ...  

Mein letztes Lego(technik)-Gerät habe ich mit 14 zusammengebaut. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Also gestern?


----------



## Dommas (2. April 2010)

Ich kaufte mir notgezwungen (da ich meine WaKü verkaufte):

Mx2 WLP
Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo Pro

Und weil ich grad am bestellen war:
2x Be Quiet Silent Wing USC (120mm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Twin Turbo Pro






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und die Reste vom Umbau


----------



## 8800 GT (2. April 2010)

freue mich schon total drauf


----------



## Janny (2. April 2010)

auf einen Leeren Warenkorb ?


----------



## 8800 GT (2. April 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> auf einen Leeren Warenkorb ?


oh, hehe, grad gings noch
naja, dann so Nubert - nuBox 381 Kompaktlautsprecher
2 mal in Nussbaum


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (3. April 2010)

Nen bettSofa  Link


----------



## Janny (3. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> oh, hehe, grad gings noch
> naja, dann so Nubert - nuBox 381 Kompaktlautsprecher
> 2 mal in Nussbaum



In Schwarz sind die aber auch nicht schlecht. 



TowLy_das_Handtuch schrieb:


> Nen bettSofa  Link



Sieht Stylisch aus.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (3. April 2010)

Yeah sollte man auch meinen bei den preis  

Aber da ich nur ne 1zimmer Whg habe is so nen hammer BettSofa ziemlich schwer zu finden, in den großen Möbelhäuser (will mal keine schleichwerbung machen) gibt es nix wo ich sagen kann, WoooW  das ist es


----------



## Menthe (3. April 2010)

2012 BluRay Steelbook bestellt.


----------



## k-b (3. April 2010)

90% aller Bettsofas sind sowohl als Bett, als auch als Sofa scheise.. Da muss man wirklich ein paar Hunderter investieren, wenn man was will


----------



## 8800 GT (3. April 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> In Schwarz sind die aber auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> 
> 
> Sieht Stylisch aus.


Aber ich fand Nussbaum edler


----------



## weizenleiche (4. April 2010)

Razer Naga ...
So eine geile Sau


----------



## Janny (5. April 2010)

Ein Switcheasy Iphone Case und ein Hemd + Krawatte von H&M.


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2010)

WiC für 7,50€ versandkostenfrei.

Edit: Jetzt gerade ist noch Shock Value II von Timbaland dazugekommen .


----------



## tom5520 (5. April 2010)

ein Headset


----------



## The_Freak (5. April 2010)

Eine logitech G15 Refresh - privat über einen user hier 
Oh man freu mich schon drauf meine jetzige tastatur ist sowas von gammel, eine alte Speedlink flat Keystroke-> eine zwei jahre alte dessen lautstärke regler nach einem kleinem wutanfall auf ner lan abgeflogen ist und zerbrochene hochstell füße hat und unter den tasten schimmelt weil da joghurt reingekommen ist


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. April 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Eine logitech G15 Refresh - privat über einen user hier
> Oh man freu mich schon drauf meine jetzige tastatur ist sowas von gammel, eine alte Speedlink flat Keystroke-> eine zwei jahre alte dessen lautstärke regler nach einem kleinem wutanfall auf ner lan abgeflogen ist und zerbrochene hochstell füße hat und unter den tasten schimmelt weil da joghurt reingekommen ist




hmmm , lecker  

nen Samsung p2450h + wandhalterung von hama


----------



## DrSin (6. April 2010)

Einen BMW 318d


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (6. April 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> Einen BMW 318d




E90 ?

Den suche ich im Moment verstärkt  

Ein neues Regal für meine geliebten PC Games


----------



## herethic (6. April 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> nen Samsung p2450h


Wieviel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## DrSin (6. April 2010)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> E90 ?
> 
> Den suche ich im Moment verstärkt
> 
> Ein neues Regal für meine geliebten PC Games



Nein E46, 90 gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2010)

The Scorpions - Sting in the Tail


----------



## Ini (6. April 2010)

Eine weitere Bench-Jacke.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. April 2010)

Einen Q 9200m für meinen Laptop.


----------



## Witcher (6. April 2010)

sony verstärker


----------



## tickymick (6. April 2010)

3 neue T-Shirts und ne Sweatjacke und das für grademal 37€.


----------



## joraku (8. April 2010)

Hangover, Iluminati, The Dark Knight


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. April 2010)

Iron Man im Steelbook


----------



## computertod (8. April 2010)

nen Kondensator für 18 ct. weil auf meiner TV-Karte einer abgerissen war.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. April 2010)

"Großeinkauf" von Scytheprodukten - nen Setsugen und ein paar Slip Streams

und jetzt kommt noch die reichelt-Bestellung dran^^


----------



## JC88 (9. April 2010)

Bei Conrad n Lötkolben mit feiner spitze -> für platinenbasteleien
Bei Amazon "GTA 4 Uncut" 

Und zuletzt glück gehabt bei eblöd...Serienspiegel in wagenfarbe


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

Wieviel hast du für GTA bezahlt?


----------



## JC88 (9. April 2010)

Klick mich

30 € inkl Versand.


----------



## STSLeon (9. April 2010)

HTC Legend


----------



## iceman650 (9. April 2010)

Ich habe gekauft: Gigabyte GA785G-UD3, Seasonic X-650 (mörder das ding^^), 5ml AC-MX2 und 100ml Isopropanol um die CPU sauber zu bekommen...


----------



## ElectroRob (9. April 2010)

amazon.de
District 9 - Steelbook
Herr der Ringe - Steelbook Trilogie
Avatar - Limited Edition
Far Cry - Steelbook


discshop.se
Avatar - Steelbook


soundmedia.ch
Pandorum - Steelbook


----------



## Menthe (9. April 2010)

Ne Tüte Chips und Cola. DVD Abend heute.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. April 2010)

2 Handyakkus


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2010)

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme - Acetal

Dazu noch nen bisschen Schlauch, Ergänzungskonzentrat, Anschlüsse. Den Rest bekomm ich Morgen .


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2010)

1x 54% Pott Rum
1x Zuckerhut
2x Orangen
2x Zitronen
Etwas Zimt und Nelken

Und das gibt?

Ausserdem noch Mass Effect 2.

Interessanter weise war für letzteres ein Ausweis fällig, für den Schnappes dagegen nicht.


----------



## xEbo (9. April 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 1x 54% Pott Rum
> 1x Zuckerhut
> 2x Orangen
> 2x Zitronen
> ...



Der Jugendschutz funktioniert!

Ihc hba mir grad Bücher fürs Studium geleistet -.-


----------



## Whoosaa (9. April 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 1x 54% Pott Rum
> 1x Zuckerhut
> 2x Orangen
> 2x Zitronen
> ...



'Nen guten Heinz Rühmann Film.


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 1x 54% Pott Rum
> 1x Zuckerhut
> 2x Orangen
> 2x Zitronen
> ...


Ist ja lol  . Ich hab neulich WiC bestellt und die Uncut wurde geliefert. war nichtmal der bekannte Sticker aufm Paket von wegen nur persönlicher Empfang oder so .


----------



## Senfgurke (9. April 2010)

Hab mal wieder ne ganze Liste von Sachen beim LED Shop gekauft ^^



> 10m Zwillingslitze 0,14mm² CU schwarz Kabel (0,50€/m)
> 
> PLATINE 200x100 mm Streifenrasterplatine Kupfer Cu
> 
> ...



Liefern immer sehr schnell und die Qualität ist echt super.


----------



## Witcher (10. April 2010)

6m 6mm² Stromkabel fürn verstärker, Chinchkabel 5m, Kabelschuhe, Sicherungssockel, 30 A Sicherung.


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2010)

Ein paar 5750er .....Gigabyde ,Powercolor, XFX.....mal schauen welche was taugt


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2010)

Keine, denn die sind alle zu langsam.


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2010)

^^Hihi ....warte es ab was die im CF bringen 

Zwei 5770er sind schon besser wie eine 5870er ....zumindest gleichauf 

Und jetzt will ich wissen was 5750er im CF bringen ....einzeln habe ich schon welche getestet.

Topic:Zum Geburstag habe ich meinen Jungen ein Kickboard, Lego und ein riesige Wasserpistole gekauft .


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2010)

Hast du die Wasserpistole auch schon übertaktet und gebencht?


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2010)

Erst mal kommen andere Lager in das Kickbord   ...... das er auch schnell genug flüchten kann nach seinem ersten Überfall


----------



## mixxed_up (11. April 2010)

Crysis 2 vorbestelt.


----------



## Two-Face (11. April 2010)

Das wird nicht gekauft, bis der Preis runtergestzt wurde.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. April 2010)

Dank der Vorbesteller Preisgarantie zahlst du den niedrigsten Preis zwischen der Bestellung und dem Realese. Und ich will das Spiel zum Release haben, und nichterst Monate warten bis es mal runtergesetzt wird.


----------



## Two-Face (11. April 2010)

Und dieser Preis soll gefälligst unter 50€ betragen, mehr bin nicht bereit, für eine Standard-Version auszugeben. Da warte ich lieber, bis es billiger wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. April 2010)

Der wird bestimmt noch bis auf unter 50 fallen, ich bin da optimistisch.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. April 2010)

Audi 80 B4, 100.000 km, in Feurigem Rot


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. April 2010)

ne GTX 260 216 65nm, mal sehen wie die geht^^


----------



## Whoosaa (12. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Audi 80 B4, 100.000 km, in Feurigem Rot



Ist aber nicht ganz das Auto auf deinem Profilbild. ^^


----------



## mixxed_up (13. April 2010)

Ein Xigmatek Midgard Black Window und 8 3D Brillen.


----------



## Ibatz! (14. April 2010)

Eine Ibanez RG 550 von 1993...seit Jahren meine Traumgitarre und jetzt fürn günstigen Kurs inner Bucht geschossen 
Hier ein Bild,leider nicht genau meine ;>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. April 2010)

Brumm Brumm Brumm  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (14. April 2010)

Einen Fitnessstudio beitritt, für's 2 Fitnessstudio.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. April 2010)

Apple´s Magic Mouse und die Logitech Illuminated. 
Noch ne Sport Hose und Trikot Fürs Fitness.
Hangover als BR und nen neuen Card Reader. 

Und nen Dürüm fürs Abendbrot!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2010)

Endlich ist sie da  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (14. April 2010)

1xgeforce AEOLUS 6800GT AGP
1xGeforce leadtek 6800GT PCIE
1Xmainboard  ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe

ich teste 2 pcie 6800gt mal im sli...schauen was rauskommt^^


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2010)

Mit ner AGP und ner PCIE wirst du da nicht viel SLI testen können .


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. April 2010)

Ich hoffe du bist weiblich Freak ;D

Amazon.com: The Big Bang Theory: The Complete First Season: Johnny Galecki, Jim Parsons, Kaley Cuoco: Movies & TV


----------



## joraku (15. April 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist weiblich Freak ;D


Ist er nicht. 

@ T: Ein Schnitzelbrötchen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. April 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist weiblich Freak ;D



Nö, aber allein Kristen Stewart macht den Film sehenswert  


btw, meine 3. 1TB Samsung F1 Platte


----------



## Menthe (15. April 2010)

Gerade Zombieland BluRay Steelbook vorbestellt.


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2010)

*AMD Phenom II X4 965BE
DFI LanParty DK 790FXB-M2RS*

Für zusammen etwas unter 170€.
Sollte reichen bis zum Hexacore.


----------



## herethic (15. April 2010)

Ich hab für meine CPU+MB

466€ bezahlt und du hast vielleicht sogar mehr Leistung


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. April 2010)

Für 200€ Fisch aufem Frankfurter Markt


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich hab für meine CPU+MB
> 
> 466€ bezahlt und du hast vielleicht sogar mehr Leistung


Das MB war ein ebay Schnäppchen(die gibt es tatsächlich noch).
Die CPU einfach nur ein normaler Gebrauchtkauf der aber angeblich die 4Ghz bei 1,4V machen soll(glaub ich noch nicht so ganz dran, mal sehen).


----------



## Nomad (16. April 2010)

Ne GTX470 von ZOTAC
und ne 1TB WD Festplatte


----------



## Witcher (16. April 2010)

1 ne  Spraydose , Schalter und nen Döner


----------



## Shooter (17. April 2010)

Ein neues Game: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. April 2010)

Ne Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. April 2010)

Das Leviathan Album von Mastodon


----------



## DeaD-A1m (18. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit ner AGP und ner PCIE wirst du da nicht viel SLI testen können .



das weiss ich 
ich habe noch eine 6800gt pcie zu hause liegen, die agp ist fuer nen freund von mir der von der 6600 umsteigen will


----------



## Hai0815 (18. April 2010)

gestern ne apple tastatur - ein wirklich schönes stück aluminium...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. April 2010)

Hm, ich find die eher hässlich - viel zu schlicht, Tasten zu platt ...
Und es ist Apple.


----------



## Janny (18. April 2010)

Steaks, Würstchen, 6x Krombacher Weizen, das ganze aber schon gestern.


----------



## 8800 GT (18. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Hm, ich find die eher hässlich - viel zu schlicht, Tasten zu platt ...
> Und es ist Apple.


ICh finds ganz schick, jedoch kann ich Apple auch nicht ab^^


----------



## Witcher (18. April 2010)

eine HD 5770


----------



## Hai0815 (18. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Hm, ich find die eher hässlich - viel zu schlicht, Tasten zu platt ...
> Und es ist Apple.



drum hab ich sie gekauft und nicht du !


----------



## Menthe (18. April 2010)

N neuen 16GB USB Stick für ca. 30€. So viel hatte mein alter 2GB Stick auch gekostet


----------



## k-b (18. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Hm, ich find die eher hässlich - viel zu schlicht, Tasten zu platt ...
> Und es ist Apple.


Die ist wirklich brutal hässlich. Leider aber auch zum schnellschreiben die absolut beste Tastatur, die momentan auf dem Markt ist.

Erstaunlicherweise hab ich damit aber die höchsten Tippraten hinbekommen. Nämlich über 700 Anschläge pro Minute. Noch besser als G15 (um 600) und noch besser als die Wave (um 650). 

Ist nicht nur die 100te Laptop-Tastatur .. sondern sehr sehr genial. Es macht zum Teil wirklich Spaß drauf zu schreiben und man freut sich darüber - während dem schreiben.

Hat für mich das Schreiben am Computer revolutioniert.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. April 2010)

Ok, das kann sein. Aber ich würde mir das Teil trotzdem nicht kaufen.


----------



## Hai0815 (18. April 2010)

öhm... - ihr kauft euch ne Tasta weil sie "schön" ist 

Also ich kauf sie weil ich darauf gut schreiben kann - und zum zocken hängt die G19 mit am Rechner dran - mehr brauch ich nicht...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Die ist wirklich brutal hässlich. Leider aber auch zum schnellschreiben die absolut beste Tastatur, die momentan auf dem Markt ist.
> 
> Erstaunlicherweise hab ich damit aber die höchsten Tippraten hinbekommen. Nämlich über 700 Anschläge pro Minute. Noch besser als G15 (um 600) und noch besser als die Wave (um 650).
> 
> ...



Ich denke eine Logitech Illuminated kann dies mindestens genauso gut


----------



## k-b (18. April 2010)

Nope. Nicht mal die kommt ran 

Ist schon komisch, in einem* PC*-Forum Apple in Schutz zu nehmen, hab es selbst nicht wahr haben wollen wie gut die ist.


----------



## Menthe (18. April 2010)

Auch Mac's sind PC's. Der eig. einzige Unterschied ist das OS.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Nope. Nicht mal die kommt ran
> 
> Ist schon komisch, in einem* PC*-Forum Apple in Schutz zu nehmen, hab es selbst nicht wahr haben wollen wie gut die ist.



So gut ist die dünne Klappertastatur nun auch nicht.


----------



## MESeidel (18. April 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise hab ich damit aber die höchsten Tippraten hinbekommen. Nämlich über 700 Anschläge pro Minute. Noch besser als G15 (um 600) und noch besser als die Wave (um 650).



Kann nur Geschmackssache sein.
Ich komm mit dem kurzen Anschlagen (wir haben ein paar von denen auf Arbeit) nicht klar.
Aber bei uns hängt auch ne Microsoft Mäuse an einem iMac weil die mighty mouse den Geist auf gegeben hat^^

@Topic
Mein letzter Kauf war eine kaum gebrauchte Fox Anlage ab Kat von ebay zu 1/5 vom Neupreis...


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. April 2010)

Nen Lackstift in Tornadorot...


----------



## Feuerreiter (19. April 2010)

Ein AKG C1000S MKIII, eine Tonangel, ein Beyerdynamic BS86, n Mikrostativ und nochn bisschen mehr bei Thomann.
Alles nur 280€!!

(wirklich günstig)


----------



## computertod (20. April 2010)

eine Ausgabe der c't^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. April 2010)

- Apple Original Universal Dock ~40€
- Akasa 2,5" und 3,5" Sata Dockingstation auf USB/ESATA ~30€

Beide in schönem Weiß


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. April 2010)

2 Doppel LP 
1 Einzel LP 
2 Bandshirts 
1 Poster


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2010)

Uii, ist zwar nicht "gerade" aber dennoch gut..^^

2 Jahres Abo PCGHW + Premium


----------



## joraku (21. April 2010)

Iron Man - Special Edition
G.I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra
Die Templerin - Wasser des Lebens: Roman, von Hohlbein


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. April 2010)

ne Scheibe 4mm Bastlerglas und ein paar Moddingsachen und Lüfter bei AT.


----------



## RonnieColeman (21. April 2010)

Nen Airhockeytisch mit 216*122 maße
den stell ich   in mein schlafzimmer


----------



## herethic (21. April 2010)

Ein Zoo-York T-Shirt-Farel City Tee

Für nur 12,99€ mit super Qualität


----------



## F0X1786 (21. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&nd Morgen kauf ich mir ein Ohrloch &nd Tunnel-Expander


----------



## Hardwell (22. April 2010)

ein nokia n900!


----------



## der_yappi (22. April 2010)

Ein 1000-Teile Puzzle
Puzzlematte
Ein Käfig voller Helden (5. Staffel)
Geburtstaggeschenk für meinen Cousin (30ter Geb)


----------



## Hai0815 (22. April 2010)

lian li ex 30
 be quiet! silent wings - 80mm 
wd caviar green 2 tb
2 mtr. esata - kabel
10 becher caffe latte von emi


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (22. April 2010)

leberwurst von der mühle


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. April 2010)

GTA IV Episodes from Liberty City im örtlichen Supermarkt für nen zwanziger


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. April 2010)

Battlefield BC2 uncut!


----------



## 8800 GT (23. April 2010)

nen chip für die A klasse


----------



## f3rr1s (23. April 2010)

New Moon auf Bluray uiuiuiuiui


----------



## T'PAU (23. April 2010)

Avatar auf DVD


----------



## Witcher (24. April 2010)

ein Motorroller


----------



## pagani-s (26. April 2010)

nen 5000er dualcore @ phenom fx 5000 mit 4x3000mhz statt 2x2200^^für 50euro
mit dem gigabyte ga ma 785g ud3h mainboard und 4gb ocz reaper 1066 ddr2 ram 
rest fürs system hatte ich noch so da


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

Eine Logitech G19 als "Dankeschön" für einen meiner besten Freunde....


----------



## Oxid (26. April 2010)

einen Samsung SyncMaster P2450H 24" TFT 
Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24LRZKUV) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Feuerreiter (26. April 2010)

Windfell für mein AKG C1000S!
Zum Tonangeln.


----------



## Zahdok (27. April 2010)

creative soundblaste 5.1 VX und passend dazu ein Medusa 5.1 NX


----------



## Loris (27. April 2010)

Bequiet Silent wings 120mm und man hört wirklich nicht`s!!!


----------



## iceman650 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gekauft: Y-Kabel, Lüftersteuerungen und 3-Pin verlängerungen bei amazon.
Zudem bei uns an der Schule 3 neue Brötchen a einem Euro. Neue Caféterien (ist das der Plural von Caféteria?) sind eben 'was feines.


----------



## Uziflator (1. Mai 2010)

Assassins Creed 2 - Day1 Edition - PC


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Mai 2010)

"Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora" BluRay 

"Unsere Erde" BluRay


Du wohl hochwertigsten BluRays die es gibt *Must Have* 


Leider verdeutlichen mir die beiden Filme, das ich so langsam was größeres als 32" brauche


----------



## Loris (2. Mai 2010)

Ein Bier xD


----------



## Hai0815 (2. Mai 2010)

am Freitag bekommen: ein Macbook Pro 13"


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Mai 2010)

Eine Radeon HD 5870 PCS+, ein Cougar 550 CM und eine Scythe Kaze Q Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Mai 2010)

jede menge modding für meinen coolermaster Haf und hab ne gruppe für coolermaster erstellt^^


----------



## Feuerreiter (3. Mai 2010)

Eine Gegenlichtblende vom ebay-Shop enjoyyourcamera für 12€, für meine JVC GZ-HD40EX.
Aber die Gegenlichtblende ist immer noch nicht angekommen  .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Mai 2010)

Super Talent SSD Ultra Drive GX MLC 128GB SATA II 
Gerade bei hoh bestellt und auch schon bezahlt.


----------



## Witcher (4. Mai 2010)

Ein Sony STR-DE875 Receiver


----------



## OpamitKruecke (4. Mai 2010)

Kühle Dinge für den Phenom II X6


Stk. Produkt Artikel Nr. Preis 
1 x Phobya Universal Pumpen Befestigungssockel - (Eheim, Magicool, L 52086 9,99 €*
1 x Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2/AM3 Rev.3 LC 10137 33,99 €*
6 x 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 62202 20,94 €*
4 x Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear 59065 19,96 €*
1 x GELID Solutions GC Extreme Thermal Compound 31052 6,99 €*
2 x 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nick 62334 7,98 €*
1 x Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4 45211 39,90 €*


----------



## Jan565 (4. Mai 2010)

Ein Menü bei Macces und einen gebrauchten Intel E2160 für mein 2. PC.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (4. Mai 2010)

Radlager Audi A4 plus einbau


----------



## Lee (4. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir vorhin endlich ein Notebook gekauft


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Mai 2010)

Stacker E2 Extreme, 100 Kapseln, 30,87€
Das Zeug enthält sehr viel Koffein und ein paar leistungssteigernde pflanzliche Stoffe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Du meinst neben Koffein noch Kokain?


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Mai 2010)

Yeah, lasst uns alle mit Drogen vollpumpen!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (5. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Yeah, lasst uns alle mit Drogen vollpumpen!



wie war das nochmal bei männer die auf ziegen starren? 
da hat der typ am ende doch lsd ins wasser 

btt 

snickers


----------



## OpamitKruecke (5. Mai 2010)

Passend zur Wakü

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 3.20GHz AM3 9MB Black Edition BOX	42081	1	x	266,80 €	266,80 €
ASUS Crosshair IV AMD-890FX AM3 ATX	8283830	1	x	167,46 €	167,46 €
Service Level Gold	15590	1	x	4,90 €	4,90 €


----------



## Menthe (5. Mai 2010)

Die neue PCGH und n Weberli (Son Schokokuchen teil mit Milchcreme drin http://jujubasclub.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/projekt1_weberli.jpg)


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Mai 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Die neue PCGH und n Weberli (Son Schokokuchen teil mit Milchcreme drin http://jujubasclub.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/projekt1_weberli.jpg)


Hehe, gibts bei uns auch, am Schulkiosk-und unser Direx heist....Weber


----------



## Seven (5. Mai 2010)

Nen 430 Watt be quiet und nen Artic Freezer 60 PRO PWM


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Mai 2010)

eine stange pall-mall zigaretten...


----------



## Outlaw15 (5. Mai 2010)

Scythe Kace Master Lüftersteuerung  Wir aba noch geliefert


----------



## RedoX (6. Mai 2010)

Ne HD 5850, die neue PCGH-Print und 4 16Gb SD Karten

Ah ja und noch COD MW2 und HL1 ^^


----------



## debalz (6. Mai 2010)

eine Dose Bildchirmreiniger-Schaum
eine Dose Druckluft
eine Kaltlichtdiode orange
Deadspace I für ~6€


----------



## padme (6. Mai 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Passend zur Wakü
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 3.20GHz AM3 9MB Black Edition BOX    42081    1    x    266,80 €    266,80 €
> ASUS Crosshair IV AMD-890FX AM3 ATX    8283830    1    x    167,46 €    167,46 €
> Service Level Gold    15590    1    x    4,90 €    4,90 €



..das will ich auch haben


----------



## TheGamler (6. Mai 2010)

- neues Snowboard
- neue Boots



neuer Schnee ist bereits bestellt, hoffentlich kommt der am WE...


----------



## CentaX (7. Mai 2010)

Mittwochs, vor der Bandprobe: Nen Ibanez SR705-TK, 700€. Aber der e-Bass ists auch echt wert, klingt geil, lässt sich auch endgeil spielen. Konnt ihn leider erst heute einstellen, weshalb er bei der Probe nur richtig zum Angeben zum gebrauchen war ;D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2010)

Point of View GTX470 für 333€


----------



## taks (8. Mai 2010)

Gerade bestellt:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
MSI HD 5770 1GB
LG GH22LS, 22x DVD±R Brenner


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Mai 2010)

2 MasterImage 3D Brillen im Kino.


----------



## Bloodhour86 (8. Mai 2010)

habe mir gerade Universe at war gegönnt .. war in ner rumpelkammer


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. Mai 2010)

- Ein Paar Mountain Attack Wanderschuhe von Jack Wolfskin.

Das Modell/Die Farbe die ich wollte gabs natürlich wieder nicht in meiner Größe aber Schuhe übers Netz ordern is mir nix (gerade bei solchen wie Wanderschuhen)

Ich wette wenn ich die Woche in den Wolfskin Store hier um die Ecke geh haben se genau die die ich wollte 

- Sushi für 80€ 
- Kaffeemaschine für 800€ 
- CI+ Adapter + Karte von Kabel Deutschland
- Endlich die 32Mbit Leitung von Kabel Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Mai 2010)

Neue Hose und neue Schoner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xEbo (9. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Neue Hose und neue Schoner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay Kickboxen. Wobei Schoner ja was für Weicheier sind! Vollkontakt ftw!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Mai 2010)

Tja, das Kickbox-Reglement sieht es für Kämpfe nun mal vor. Sparren tu ich meist mit, alleine schon um das Verletzungsrisiko gering zu halten.

Wenn ich nach K1/MuayThai-Reglement kämpfe, dann ist das ganze Geraffels [außer Mundschutz und Handschuhe] eh weg


----------



## Witcher (9. Mai 2010)

Rücklichter für meinen VW POLO


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Mai 2010)

ACER GD245HQbid 120-Hz-LCD + MSI R5870 Lightning


----------



## k-b (10. Mai 2010)

Winstar USB 2.0 zu DVI , VGA oder HDMI Adapter * NEU *: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Mai 2010)

4 GB DDR3 OCZ Black Edition 1600 RAM.

Das CIVF ist leider nur zweifelhaft verfügbar, da warte ich lieber 2 Tage oder eben ne Woche, je nach dem-


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. Mai 2010)

Asus M4N98TD EVO
GTA 4 (endlich mal für PC^^)
Red Faction: Guerrilla für 6,99€ (da muss man mal zuschlagen)


----------



## 0815klimshuck (10. Mai 2010)

ein RC Flieger Focke Wulf 190D RTF bei Ebay


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2010)

Ticket fürs Hurricane Festival, hab ich in nem Laden mit Eventim für 122€ gekauft.
+ Bahnfahrkarten zu Hurricane


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Mai 2010)

M$ Sidewinder X6 (und (noch) nicht zufrieden damit, vertipp mich (noch) zu oft mit dem Teil).


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. Mai 2010)

Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming Headset...

Hab mich nun endlich dazu durchgerungen mein altes Hama Headset auf den Müll zu werfen


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Mai 2010)

ASUS Crosshair IV Formula. Ditech hatte das tatsächlich da!


----------



## computertod (11. Mai 2010)

Computer Bild 
aber auch nur wegen der Rapidshare Prepaid karte


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Mai 2010)

Phenom II X6 1055T
Und aus dem Forum 4GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Mai 2010)

Asus Xonar DX PCIe Low Profile


----------



## Janny (12. Mai 2010)

Eine 5er Karte für die Kartbahn, als Vatertagsgeschenk. 
Und 20€ Super hab ich getankt.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2010)

30 Kg Trockeneis


----------



## Tuneup (12. Mai 2010)

Sry für schlechte Bild Quali...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. Mai 2010)

Ne neue MX518, nachdem die 4,5 Jahre alte gestern Abend ihren Dienst quittierte


----------



## TheRammbock (13. Mai 2010)

*Bild zu breit*

_Meine Erungenschaft: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO, AMD Athlon II X3 440 Boxed und G.Skill 4GB KIT RipJaws PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL7 RH_


----------



## Hai0815 (13. Mai 2010)

gestern für mich und meinen Kumpel jeweils eine Konzertkarte für Schiller nächste Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (13. Mai 2010)

Zombieland - Steelbook (BluRay) und Operation Kingdom (BluRay)


----------



## 0815klimshuck (13. Mai 2010)

FW190D 

RCMovie.de - BOLZ Erstflug FW190D - Videoplattform für den RC-Modellbau


----------



## Burkuntu (13. Mai 2010)

Neue Laufschuhe Nike Vomero 5.
Das ist wie joggen auf Sofakissen


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Mai 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> Neue Laufschuhe Nike Vomero 5.
> Das ist wie joggen auf Sofakissen



Was fürn Zufall - auch Nike.

Habe mir gerade neue Fußballschuhe bestellt!
Nike Mercurial Vapor V SG Blue!


----------



## Black_PC (14. Mai 2010)

Schon vor ner Woche einen Samsung SyncMaster P2470HD


----------



## ShiZon (14. Mai 2010)

Eben eine Zotac GTX 260² 896 MB RAM bei Hardwareversand.de bestellt bzw. gekauft.

Für die Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X 1 GB RAM hab ich auch schon einen Abnehmer.

Falls ihr euch jetzt denkt, ich hab den Schuß nicht gehört dem muß ich sagen das ATI und ich wir können nichts so und haben uns getrennt. Im ernst, mit ATI kann ich einfach nicht und das K&M Elektronik die HD 5770 nicht zurück nehmen will mit der Begründung das sie keine gebrauchten Grafikkarten mehr als neu verkaufen können, obwohl die Graka lächerliche 3 Wochen auf dem Buckel hat, Kulanz nenn ich etwas anderes bin auch deswegen von K&M Elektronik etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2010)

Du hast aber nur 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht.


----------



## ShiZon (14. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, hast ja recht aber wenn sie kulant wären, dann hätten sie die Graka zurück genommen, wie heißt es so schön: *Shit Happens*


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (15. Mai 2010)

Shooter und Avatar als BR
Dr. House Staffel 5


----------



## Shi (15. Mai 2010)

Ein Asus AM2 MoBo und 1GB DDR2 667 von ghostadmin für den HTPC


----------



## CeresPK (15. Mai 2010)

heute Mittag eingetroffen:
eine Gainward GTX 470


----------



## Burkuntu (15. Mai 2010)

Nach dem super Eindruck von den Nike Vomeros, habe ich mir heute gleich noch den Lunar Glide eingesackt.
Mit Schaum aus dem Space Shuttle Pilotensitz .... so laufen die denn auch


----------



## pagani-s (16. Mai 2010)

ich hab mir für meinen fun pc nen all in one cardreader gekauft mit usb und micro sd kartenslot usw


----------



## T'PAU (16. Mai 2010)

LCD-TV LG 32LE5500 

Ist aber noch nicht geliefert.
Man will ja für die Fußball-WM in HD (und später Blu-Ray) gewappnet sein.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Mai 2010)

T'PAU schrieb:


> LCD-TV LG 32LE5500
> 
> Ist aber noch nicht geliefert.
> Man will ja für die Fußball-WM in HD (und später Blu-Ray) gewappnet sein.



100 % agree!


----------



## CeresPK (16. Mai 2010)

Bei mir sollte morgen eine Razer Mamba vor der Haustüre liegen 
Ich glaube der teuerste Nager den ich mir jemals kaufen werde und auch meine erste schwanzlose Ratte 
das dazu passende Razer Destructor Pad ist auch schon bestellt aber leider noch nicht lieferbar


----------



## Dorsi (16. Mai 2010)

vor einiger zeit nen sandisk sansa fuze, geiles teil...


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Mai 2010)

Ein Schulterstativ für meinen Camcorder und mein Mikrofon... aus Großbritannien.


----------



## vorian82 (17. Mai 2010)

wasserkülungkram (fusionblock, schläuche) + Beurer 663.00 EM 35 Bauchmuskel-Trainer (mal sehen, ob die positiven reviews stimmen  )


----------



## boss3D (17. Mai 2010)

Terry Goodkind - Stone Of Tears

Nach dem genialen ersten Teil _Wizard´s First Rule_ wieder 1040 Seiten Hochgenuss ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Hardwell (17. Mai 2010)

neue kopfhörer!


----------



## The_Freak (17. Mai 2010)

Ein Paar Canton GLE 403'er für 178€ incl. neu *freu*


----------



## computertod (17. Mai 2010)

nen 19" Wide TFT von HansG für meine Eltern, bzw. I-net PC. endlich von der ollen 14" Röhre erlöst


----------



## netheral (18. Mai 2010)

Mein Konto wird mich hassen... Ein Tamron AF 17-50mm 2,8 XR Di II LD ASL für meine Sony Alpha...

Bevor mich mein Konto jetzt umbringt, werde ich mir gut überlegen, wie ich ihm beibringe, dass man von so einem Teil teils zig Jahre etwas hat. 
Es wird mich trotzdem lynchen...


----------



## Rheinlaender (18. Mai 2010)

Letzten Monat eine XFX 5970 BE und diesen Monat eine GTX 480, was soll mein Konto sagen


----------



## facehugger (18. Mai 2010)

Hab gerade auf Ebay nen 32 Zoll Full-HD für 389 Euronen geschossen
Fußball-WM du kannst kommen


----------



## Rheinlaender (18. Mai 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> Hab gerade auf Ebay nen 32 Zoll Full-HD für 389 Euronen geschossen
> Fußball-WM du kannst kommen




Den hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Kannst ja mal posten, oder auch einfach ne PM an mich, ob der auch fürs Zocken taugt. Wäre interessant zu wissen


----------



## taks (20. Mai 2010)

hrhrhr 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Mai 2010)

Du brauchst 8min um ein Bild hochzuladen?


----------



## T'PAU (20. Mai 2010)

Eindeutig Fake die Rolex! Man beachte die "3" rechts und links im Zifferblatt. 



P.S.: Mein LG 32LE5500 ist da! Wirklich nettes Gerät!


----------



## taks (21. Mai 2010)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Eindeutig Fake die Rolex! Man beachte die "3" rechts und links im Zifferblatt.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Mein LG 32LE5500 ist da! Wirklich nettes Gerät!



Links isz ne neun...  Das ist kein fake 
nur die krümmung von dem Glass


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (21. Mai 2010)

n firebird trainer von adidas (braun mit orangen streifen)
daypack von jansport


----------



## JC88 (21. Mai 2010)

Dies hier

mal sehen was das gibt mit weißen schläuchen


----------



## jetztaber (22. Mai 2010)

Meine Ultimate Ears UE 700 sind heute gekommen.

Wer es nicht weiß, das sind in ear "Stöpsel". Gebraucht werden sie von mir in erster Linie für mein HTC Desire, da die mitgelieferten Ohrhörer absolut Banane und eigentlich nicht "hörbar" sind. Auch Original iPod Ohrhörer helfen da kaum, die sind ja letztendlich auch nicht so toll...

Das Lustige, ich hab sie bei Amazon bestellt und in Kauf genommen, dass die angegebene Lieferzeit ein bis zwei Monate betragen soll. Aber wie ich gehofft habe, dem einen oder anderen ist diese Lieferzeit zu lange und er storniert. Also am 18.05. bestellt, heute am 22.05. geliefert. 

Ach so, der Klang: Astrein im gesamten Bereich (Zweiweg kommt gut), fehlt eigentlich nur das physische Empfinden eines sauberen Basses. Nachteil: Du hörst sofort, welches MP3 qualitativ Schei..e ist, obwohl die Musikwiedergabe des Desire auch nicht gerade das Nonplusultra ist.


----------



## STSLeon (23. Mai 2010)

Neue Adidas Schuhe, endlich wieder anständige Sneaker


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Mai 2010)

2 neue shorts 
handyguthaben


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2010)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Nachteil: Du hörst sofort, welches MP3 qualitativ Schei..e ist, obwohl die Musikwiedergabe des Desire auch nicht gerade das Nonplusultra ist.


Kenn ich mit meinen Sony-"Stöpseln" an meinem N95 auch. Da merkt man malwieder das die Quellgeräte weniger wichtigsind in der Signalkette  (ich dürft mich wegen des Wortes "Kette" nun steinigen ).


----------



## computertod (24. Mai 2010)

samsung f490
zwar gebraucht, aber immerhin.


----------



## Bruce112 (24. Mai 2010)

hab mit ne 470 gtx gekauft am samstag per nachnahme  bekommen morgen wird es gleich Bei Post Filiale abgegeben


und ne andere frage muß  ich für den Zürücksenden der Päckchen 470 gtx 

selber für den Versand bezahlen .


Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z. B. Zinsen) herauszugeben. Können Sie uns die empfangene Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewähren, müssen Sie uns insoweit ggf. Wertersatz leisten. Bei der Überlassung von Sachen gilt dies nicht, wenn die Verschlechterung der Sache ausschließlich auf deren Prüfung - wie sie Ihnen etwa im Ladengeschäft möglich gewesen wäre - zurückzuführen ist. Für eine durch die bestimmungsgemäße Ingebrauchnahme der Sache entstandene Verschlechterung müssen Sie keinen Wertersatz leisten. 

Paketversandfähige Sachen sind auf unsere Gefahr zurückzusenden. Sie haben die Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen, wenn die gelieferte Ware der bestellten entspricht und wenn der Preis der zurückzusendenden Sache einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt oder wenn Sie bei einem höheren Preis der Sache zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs noch nicht die Gegenleistung oder eine vertraglich vereinbarte Teilzahlung erbracht haben. Anderenfalls ist die Rücksendung für Sie kostenfrei. Nicht paketversandfähige Sachen werden bei Ihnen abgeholt. Verpflichtungen zur Erstattung von Zahlungen müssen innerhalb von 30 Tagen erfüllt werden. Die Frist beginnt für Sie mit der Absendung Ihrer Widerrufserklärung oder der Sache, für uns mit deren Empfang. 

Ende der Widerrufsbelehrung 


also so wie das hier steht muß ich selber bezahlen für zürücksenden ?
kann mal einer bitte das bestätigen .


----------



## GxGamer (25. Mai 2010)

Habe mir gerade eine Computerbild geholt wegen der 30 Tages-Karte für Rapidshare  So jetzt wisst ihrs, also schickt mir bitte keine PNs mehr deswegen


----------



## RedBrain (25. Mai 2010)

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H seit gestern um ca. 21 Uhr bestellt bei Home of Hardware


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

Also: 

3 x Frei.Wild-Alben
1 x Blutiger Pfad Gottes T-Shirt (3D Supply) 
1 x Blutiger Pfad Gottes Kapu-Pulli (3D Supply)


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade eine Computerbild geholt wegen der 30 Tages-Karte für Rapidshare  So jetzt wisst ihrs, also schickt mir bitte keine PNs mehr deswegen


Wo haste die her? Hab gerade geschaut (wegen der Karte) aber nicht gefunden .


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Mai 2010)

Ein ASRock 890GX Extreme3, 890GX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## computertod (25. Mai 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade eine Computerbild geholt wegen der 30 Tages-Karte für Rapidshare  So jetzt wisst ihrs, also schickt mir bitte keine PNs mehr deswegen


hab ich schon vor 2 Wochen gekauft, auch nur wegen der Karte, aber noch nicht benutzt.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. Mai 2010)

fight club im steelbook für 10€ - richtiges schnäppchen^^


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Mai 2010)

gekauft Sony PlayStation 3 Slim (250 GB) Videospielkonsole bei eBay.de: PS3 Playstation 3 (endet 24.06.10 19:20:46 MESZ)
Hammer Angebot, 40% unter günstigstem NP


----------



## Witcher (25. Mai 2010)

einen Center Lautsprecher von WHARFEDALE


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Mai 2010)

Ich werde diesen Thread ab sofort meiden.
48 Energy Drinks - ein Riesenvorrat - sind kein alltäglicher Kauf. Trotzdem hält es ein Mod für nötig, wegen so einem Post eine Warnung zu verteilen. Wenn man so will, kann man sehr vieles hier als irrelevant bezeichnen. 

Der Thread fliegt jetzt aus meinen Abonnements raus.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> 48 Energy Drinks - ein Riesenvorrat - sind kein alltäglicher Kauf. Trotzdem hält es ein Mod für nötig, wegen so einem Post eine Warnung zu verteilen. Wenn man so will, kann man sehr vieles hier als irrelevant bezeichnen.



Empfinde ich genauso - viele schreiben hier belangloseres hinein, aber naja. Wobei wir gerade beim Thema sind, ich habe mir gerade auf einen (!) Energy Drink gekauft.

Aber eigentlich habe ich folgendes gekauft:

2 Sachen von _Arctic Cooling_, nämlich:

Accelero S1 Rev. 2
MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste 30g

Gesamtkosten inkl. Versand: *32,95€*


Der Musashi auf meiner HD4870 gefällt mir gar nicht - wird viel zu heiß, sieht - m.E. - nicht schön aus und wackelt wie verrückt. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Necrobutcher (26. Mai 2010)

Wirklich riesig ist das nicht verbrauche das - 2x soviel im Monat @Jever 

1 Windbreaker
2 Hosen
1 Paar Wanderschuhe

alles vom Herrn Wolfskin


----------



## Siffer81 (26. Mai 2010)

Eine Geforce GTX 480 von Zotac


----------



## herethic (26. Mai 2010)

Kühlst du dein Sys mit Wasser oder Luft?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2010)

CM 690 
Asus P6T Se
BQ 550w
Corsair Dominator 1600 Cl 8
i7 930i
Mugen II
Samsung 1Tb
Gigabyde 5770
Win 7 64 Bit
Lg Laufwerk/Brenner

Gerade am installieren ...und dann wird dem Ding Feuer unterm Hintern gemacht


----------



## Clonemaster (26. Mai 2010)

Viel Spaß @True 

Ich hab mir ein Case vorbestellt, es ist leider noch nicht Verfügbar, 

*Cooler Master HAF mini Special Edition*


----------



## joraku (26. Mai 2010)

Test Drive Unlimited neu in der Bucht.


----------



## 8800 GT (27. Mai 2010)

2 kurze Hosen und 2 T-Shirts


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Mai 2010)

2 nike-shorts fürs daheim rumgammeln


----------



## AMDSempron (27. Mai 2010)

Das wohl teuerste Netbook ever:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



649€ + Versand


----------



## TheRammbock (27. Mai 2010)

Nen Canon Lide 60 (Scanner) mit dem ich ein Problem habe *Canon Lide 60 Windows 7 und Scangear*


----------



## Feuerreiter (28. Mai 2010)

Etwas bei Thomann.
Einen Micplug USB, einen Gitarrenständer, diverse Kabel etc.

http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_micplug_usb.htm

Freue mich schon, wenns ankommt  .


----------



## CentaX (28. Mai 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Etwas bei Thomann.
> Einen Micplug USB, einen Gitarrenständer, diverse Kabel etc.
> 
> the t.bone Micplug USB Mikrofon Interface
> ...



Ich schreibs schonmal im Voraus...
Straplocks fürn neuen Bass, n Kapodaster, neue Saiten. Auch Thomann.
Ich warte nur drauf, dass der eine Typ antwortet, der nen Line6 Pod 2.0 für 70€ (statt 140€ neu!) verkauft - INCL Netzteil! *-* Haben will...


----------



## labernet (28. Mai 2010)

naja, ist inzwischen her, aber ne canon powershot a3000 IS 


nettes kleines teil, kann auch endlich paar bilder machen (auch schon gemacht für den schreibtisch und zeigt eure cases thread  ) und werde dann denk ich mal mein tagebuch bald anfangen (obsidian 800d, wakü und neue komponenten, wobei die noch n monat brauchen)


so, gleichmal auch bei caseking paar kabel etc gekauft + ein 2,5 auf 5,25 zoll laufwerksadapter für meine ssd's  und natürlich beim nils vorbeigeschaut  (bilder + tagebuch folgen, wie gesagt, die hardware wird noch auf sich warten lassen, aber bis dahin kann man ja sleeven  )


----------



## ElectroRob (29. Mai 2010)

amazon:

Departed
Geomon Steelbook
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51uRKoyXdEL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## püschi (29. Mai 2010)

Ein iPhone 3GS 16GB bei eBay


----------



## k-b (29. Mai 2010)

Krass, und das wo in einer Woche die neuen iphones kommen?


----------



## Janny (29. Mai 2010)

Ein Kenwood Radio für einen Kumpel zum Geburtstag.


----------



## püschi (29. Mai 2010)

@k-b: Ja, war grad günstig (400€)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

einen AMD 955
eine ATI 5850 
4 GB G.skill ram
nen gehäuse Lüfter
eine Lüfter Steuerung

für insgesamt ,,nur" 783,73 €


----------



## slayerdaniel (29. Mai 2010)

paar Filme, Spiderman-Trilogy, Mission Impossible und Fluch der Karibik


----------



## T'PAU (30. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich (schon) einen Blu-ray Player hätte, wäre das meine erste Investition:

*Predator (Ultimate Hunter Edition) [Blu-ray]* FSK-16 uncut!!!

Nach 23 Jahren haben die Schluffis von der FSK den Film neu eingestuft und komplett (!) ungekürzt auf FSK-16 gestuft! 
Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für "The Thing" (Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt), jetzt auch endlich uncut und FSK-16 auf Blu-ray und DVD!


----------



## CentaX (31. Mai 2010)

Neue Gitarrensaiten ... für mich feine Dunlop Heavy Core 10-48, weil der Gitarrist meiner Lieblingsband [Smile Empty Soul], wegen dem ich mir überhaupt ne Gitarre gekauft hab (gleiche Firma [Schecter] wie seine) auch auf denen spielt und die Saitenstärken mir gut gefallen, oben nen Tick dünner als meine jetzt. Ist zwar ne Kleinigkeit .. aber immerhin wieder etwas, worauf man sich leicht freuen kann..


----------



## Agr9550 (31. Mai 2010)

Inte core i7 875K

schade das der kart. blau/schwarz is dachte vllt haben se für den auch nen Komplett schwarzen gefertigt (der schwarze spiderman war aucvh immer cooler XD)


----------



## TheRammbock (31. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir gerade bei Caseking den

Scythe  SCMG-PCGH Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition

und ein 

SteelSeries  Mouse Pad 9HD

sowie ein bißchen Kleinkram ...


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Mai 2010)

GTA EFLC.


----------



## boss3D (31. Mai 2010)

_UltraClear Displayschutzfolie_ für mein Omnia II. *
*
Wieder 5 €, die ich mir hätte sparen können, wäre ich gleich so schlau gewesen, die originale Schutzfolie nicht abzuziehen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Menthe (1. Juni 2010)

Sherlock Holmes Steelbook und Michael Clayton, beides BluRay.


----------



## labernet (1. Juni 2010)

ne komplette wakü inklusive corsair obsidian 800D für meine 5970 und ein am3 sockel cpu . hat aber einiges gekostet :/


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2010)

n neues gehäuse (zegamax Unicorn) für schlappe 35 euro 
und ne soundkarte (Creative SoundBlaster Audigy SE)


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Juni 2010)

Eine neue Tastatur und zwar die Microsoft X6 so kann meine leicht defekte Revoltec Lightboard XL 2 endlich in Rente.


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. Juni 2010)

Gerade gekauft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (1. Juni 2010)

Haste die Möbel gekauft ? oder ist, das, dein Zuhause ?


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. Juni 2010)

Die Möbel


----------



## Intel*Bennz (1. Juni 2010)

@Necrobutcher: das wär ja auch mal der hammer^^...

siehts denn ähnlich aus zuhause?! oder stehts noch net?!


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. Juni 2010)

Lieferzeit 5 Wochen :/

Wird gestrichen wie im ersten Bild, das einzige was noch an alten Möbel bleibt ist Schreibtisch und Stuhl... Boden bleibt leider vorerst das helle Standardlaminat 

Nuja Bilder kommen dann schon


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2010)

schöne wohnung, aber für mein geschmack zu kalt, zu futuristisch, zu leer  aber jeder mag was anderes


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> schöne wohnung, aber für mein geschmack zu kalt, zu futuristisch, zu leer  aber jeder mag was anderes


Das ist ja auch nicht seine


----------



## feivel (2. Juni 2010)

Anydvd HD Lifetime Lizenz

damit kann ich jetzt wohl auf ständig neue Blu-Ray Software verzichten


----------



## Shady (2. Juni 2010)

Ein Buch: TSO im Betriebssystem z/OS
Als Nachschlagewerk, bissle was zu CLIST, REXX, HLASM usw. usf.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Das grandiose Patrizier II mit Add-On und die Stargate Atlantis Collection...


----------



## Sam_fischer (2. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaven (2. Juni 2010)

Elektronikerwerkzeugkasten (die Noob-Version hat ausgedient), LEDs, LED-Tester, Lötkolben samt Zubehör, Magnetisiergerät, Sleeves, Pin-Remover


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Sam_fischer schrieb:


> http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/144/357/475/3e90kXftHlmdFvj.jpg


 
nice1 

Falls es Fragen zum Spiel geben sollte, wir haben hier im Forum einen Sammelthread zu Metro 2033....  


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/76075-sammelthread-metro-2033-a.html


----------



## computertod (2. Juni 2010)

Zern GPU-only Kühler Rev. 1 für 15 inkl.


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juni 2010)

Molex Pin Remover darf ich die Tage mein nennen ...


----------



## Bääängel (2. Juni 2010)

Die aktuelle Pcgh DVD.


----------



## computertod (2. Juni 2010)

2x Computer Bild, aber auch nur wegen dem Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 der da drauf ist.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Juni 2010)

Moin,

eine HD5850 von Asus hab ich mir eben gekauft und wird Morgen oder Übermorgen da sein.
DirectCu TOP- ich hoffe ich knacke damit das Gigahertz und hab so kräftig gaming power^^

mfg


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. Juni 2010)

das neue live album von at the gates , aufgenommen bei wacken


----------



## Klutten (2. Juni 2010)

EVGA GTX480 Superclocked


----------



## herethic (2. Juni 2010)

Bremst deine CPU deine GPU nicht ziemlich aus!?


----------



## Klutten (2. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube nicht. Schau dir mal die Wakü-Tests an, da siehst du mein wahres System.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Juni 2010)

In-Ears fürs Joggen


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Juni 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> EVGA GTX480 Superclocked




Ach, hat man einen Grillabend vor?


----------



## RapToX (2. Juni 2010)

hab dem zweit-pc nochmal ein kleines update spendiert:

- sapphire radeon hd5670
- athlon 64 x2 6000+


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juni 2010)

ich hab ne antriebswelle für meinen escort gekauft
und ein xilence netzteil und ne wd 320gb caviar blue festplatte für meinen neuen pc


----------



## HeNrY (3. Juni 2010)

Canon EOS 50D


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juni 2010)

Pin-Remover von MOLEX und den Pin-Remover 4-Pin von jemanden hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Juni 2010)

Sky(Welt+Film+Sport)^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Juni 2010)

Krims-krams für meine neue Lüftersteuerung, FHM und Super Mario Galaxy 2 vorbestellt


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (4. Juni 2010)

Lipstick Jungle - Season Two...für die Freundin zum Geburtstag ^^

Und natürlich Steaks im Rewe um in der Mittagspause anständig zu grillen!


----------



## blueman (4. Juni 2010)

Ein Macbook 13,3" mit 4GB 2,4 GHZ
Magic Mouse
Neopren Tasche
iWork

Leider noch kein Bild, da es noch gebaut wird


----------



## Oxid (5. Juni 2010)

Windows 7 und eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB


----------



## CentaX (5. Juni 2010)

Line6 FBV2 (Fußschalter für meinen Gitarrenverstärker) für 20€ bei egay.
Jetzt muss ich nicht mehr aufstehen ... :> Ne, Kaufgrund war, dass man jetzt auch Lieder aufnehmen kann, in denen man 2 Kanäle beim Spielen wechseln muss ..


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Juni 2010)

limitiertes T-Shirt bei eBay


----------



## herethic (5. Juni 2010)

Tu mal bitte Link


----------



## TwilightAngel (5. Juni 2010)

+ 16GB SDHC Class 10
+ Tasche
+ 2. Akku

Endlich keine verzweifelte Suche mehr nach einer Batterie für den Fotoapparat (was schon zur Odyssee wurde).


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Tu mal bitte Link



Meinst du mich? Wenn ja Ayumi Hamasaki - (miss)understood Tour 2006 - T-Shirt bei eBay.de: Textilien (endet 05.06.10 21:28:42 MESZ)


----------



## labernet (7. Juni 2010)

zwar auch 16h her, aber einen MIPS Crosshair 4 formula full cover block mit anschlüssen und wärmeleitpaste 


gerade noch während der pfingst rabatt aktion ^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. Juni 2010)

2 Shorts in Schwarz und Schneetarn
US Marine Corps Gürtel Schwarz
Bundeswehr-Feldmütze Schwarz
Bundeswehr Tanktop mit Adler Wappen


----------



## computertod (8. Juni 2010)

2 komplette Schnellkupplungen von unserem örtlichen Händer. Zwar für Druckluft, aber er schaut extra für mich, ob er Stecker, die für Fluidsysteme geignet sind bekommen kann.
haben beide genau 8,70€ gekostet, ink. 4Ct. Rabatt


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*Neue Grakka*

Eine neue Grafikkarte undzwar die XFX Hd 5850 Black edition undzwar für 150 eier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur geil das Teil


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Juni 2010)

Belkin Dualfit Sport Armband fürs joggen  Muss ich keine Angst mehr haben, dass mir der Player aus den Taschen fliegt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juni 2010)

Samsung PX2370 23" Monitor 

Eigenschaften von PX2370 LED | Displays (Consumer & Multifunktions-Displays) von Samsung

für glatte 300€ bei Amazon mit Overnightexpress ^^


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juni 2010)

Frischer Satz Tintenpatronen für den Drucker (kleiner Schluckspecht)
Jules Vernes -> "Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde" und "20.000 Meilen unter dem Meer" (Taschenbücher)
Agatha Christies "Tod auf dem Nil" (auch in Buchform)
Fantomas Trilogie auf DVD


----------



## herethic (8. Juni 2010)

Neue Schuhe


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2010)

Ein Phobya 420er Radi
980X


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Juni 2010)

CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Eine neue Grafikkarte undzwar die XFX Hd 5850 Black edition undzwar für 150 eier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo so billig!?


True Monkey schrieb:


> 980X


Ach ja


----------



## taks (9. Juni 2010)

Mit diesen Internet Anleitungen komm ich einfach ned vorwärts...

Darum:

C++ - Lernen und professionell anwenden


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (9. Juni 2010)

Razer Abyssus


----------



## pixelflair (10. Juni 2010)

CardReader und nen Reflektor...


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. Juni 2010)

T-Shirt passend zur WM


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2010)

Corsair Dominator 1600er Cl 8

Ein AGB und eine Pumpe


----------



## Woohoo (10. Juni 2010)

Mit Spannung erwartet wird eine Intel SSD.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2010)

Ein Asus Crosshair II. 
Mal sehen wie sich das so gegen DFIs 790FXB schlägt.


----------



## helladmin (11. Juni 2010)

Edit: erledigt


----------



## pagani-s (11. Juni 2010)

neue scheinwerfer und stoßstange für meinen escort da die mir kaputt gefahren wurden


----------



## D3N$0 (12. Juni 2010)

Eine Asus EAH5870


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Juni 2010)

EA Classic : Crysis - Maximum Edition 
UND: 
At the gates - Purgatory Unleashed LP+CD + DvD + Longsleeve + noch paar Extras


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juni 2010)

gestern neue in Ear Kopfhörer bestellt.
Und zwar die Philips SHE 9800


----------



## Feuerreiter (12. Juni 2010)

Zoom H2, Røde DeadKitten.


----------



## D3N$0 (12. Juni 2010)

So bin nun im Besitz von Napoleon Total War


----------



## computertod (12. Juni 2010)

nen 5L Kanister Destiliertes Wasser


----------



## helladmin (12. Juni 2010)

Heute kam meine Samsung S2 Michael Jackson 500GB HDD an


----------



## Menthe (14. Juni 2010)

Den Samsung LE32C530 zusammen mit dem Samsung BD-C5300 Blu-Ray Player für den Preis des Fernsehers. Ich liebe diese Amazon Aktionen 

Wobei der Player ja erst in 1-2 Monaten Lieferbar ist 

Hab ja noch meinen PC dafür


----------



## helladmin (14. Juni 2010)

Heute bei O2 das Samsung Wave 8500 ohne Vertrag zu 241 Euro


----------



## cydb (14. Juni 2010)

Einen Urlaub im Disneyland mit meiner Freundin xD
Grad mal 900€ losgeworden >__>


----------



## helladmin (15. Juni 2010)

@cydb
Gute Sache


----------



## cydb (15. Juni 2010)

@helladmin:
Was tut man nicht alles... tjaja... ausserdem wollte ich da auch unbedingt wieder mal hin xD

Ontopic:
Grade eben TF2 über Steam o_o


----------



## DeathForce (15. Juni 2010)

Eine neue Deutschland Flagge zur WM 2,5m x 1,5m


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Juni 2010)

Endlich 5 Staffel von Lost 
Neue Schuhe


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. Juni 2010)

Franken Flagge
Feldmütze in Schwarz
Bundeswehr Tanktop (Mit Adler Wappen)
Südstaaten Patch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2010)

Sigma Objektiv AF 50-200mm 4.0-5.6 DC OS HSM für Canon


----------



## computertod (15. Juni 2010)

1200mAh Akku fürs F490


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Juni 2010)

Einen Elektro Experimentskasten für die Schule bei Conrad.


----------



## cydb (16. Juni 2010)

Dremelzubehör für 50 Euro >__>


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2010)

Einen AEG-Standventilator mit Fernbedienung.... für 30 €...

Ansonsten lauf ich noch Amok bei der Hitze....


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2010)

10m HDMI-Kabel
10m Opto-Kabel
Coax->Opto-Konverter
Opto-Verbinder


----------



## püschi (17. Juni 2010)

Ein Deutschland-Trikot


----------



## Feuerreiter (18. Juni 2010)

Ein Miditech Audiolink II für 60€ bei Thomann.
Dazu n USB-Kabel & ne ordentliche Tasche für meinen Zoom H2.


----------



## Barney Stinson (21. Juni 2010)

Ne Nikon D90 mit nem SB-900 und einem MB-80 inkl. Zusatzakku


----------



## Lufthanseat (21. Juni 2010)

Powercolor 5830 PCS+


----------



## stefan.net82 (21. Juni 2010)

das pc-spiel: borderlands!


----------



## Witcher (21. Juni 2010)

4 m Schrumpfschlauch


----------



## pagani-s (21. Juni 2010)

neue sitzbezüge


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. Juni 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2 Uncut für 13 Oiro


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juni 2010)

Nicht jetzt, aber vor 2 Tagen:

DSL 32 000 + Telefon Flat.


----------



## Shady (22. Juni 2010)

Gerade fertig angeschlossen...: Lexmark Pro705


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juni 2010)

Mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen, oder? 

Zündkabel klappte leider nicht, Kerzen hab ich aber schon neue drin, leider noch ohne Werkzeug.


----------



## kassi (22. Juni 2010)

BenQ G2420HDBL. Ich hoffe diese ganzen negativen Bewertungen kommen nur von Leute, die vorher doppelt so teuere Monitore hatten


----------



## k-b (24. Juni 2010)

Apple - iPhone - Sieh dir die Funktionen des neuen iPhone 4 an. 16GB


----------



## STSLeon (25. Juni 2010)

Adidas Adi Racer Low in Braun


----------



## Woohoo (26. Juni 2010)

Zwei Karten für Harald Schmidt


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Juni 2010)

Soooo gestern ist meine 5770 endlich angekommen ...


----------



## Silverlake (26. Juni 2010)

Das SpeedLink Medusa USB NX 5.1 Headset


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Juni 2010)

In Taipeh: 130€ Dessous für die Kleine


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2010)

Schon seit zwei Wochen in meinem Besitz: Eine Sapphire Radeon X1950 Pro Dual. Bilder folgen, sobald ich unsere Digitalkamera ausfindig gemacht habe.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Juni 2010)

Und warum war die da schon seit Ewigkeiten drin, und keiner hat sie gekauft? Unlogisch irgendwie.

Und wenn du Marc damit beeindrucken willst, dann schreib ihn doch direkt an und bind ihn das richtig auf die Nase.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2010)

Den will ich nicht beeindrucken - nur neidisch machen.

Die Karte hat halt keiner gekauft, weil man nach Computerhardware normalerweise nicht bei Amazon nachsieht. Darüberhinaus ist so eine Karte nicht sehr populär...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Juni 2010)

Waaah, her mit dem Teil


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Den will ich nicht beeindrucken - nur neidisch machen.
> 
> Die Karte hat halt keiner gekauft, weil man nach Computerhardware normalerweise nicht bei Amazon nachsieht. Darüberhinaus ist so eine Karte nicht sehr populär...




Doch, unter Sammlern.
Das hätte Marc eigentlich aber aufspüren sollen, hätt ich von ihm erwartet.
Ich denke er fühlt sich jetzt so(ist ein video von ihm, als er das letzte mal ne graka nich gekriegt hat):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tuePJImVeIg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tuePJImVeIg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2010)

Sooooo arg viele Grafikkarten bzw. Computerhardware-Sammler gibt's aber auch wieder nicht....

Könnte theoretisch schnell 'n paar Bilder mit Handy-Qualität reinstellen, die sehen dann aber beschissen aus.

EDIT: So hier...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juni 2010)

Ui, eine GX2 - cooles Teil, haben Carsten und ich auch. 

Und seit neuestem jeder eine HD2900 XTX mit GDDR4  

Import aus den USA .. hing deswegen die Tage 2 Stunden beim Zoll rum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Cooles Teil, was ist denn das da hinten am Lüfter, oder ist das ein Schatten?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juni 2010)

Die Halterung zum Verschrauben. Kein Scherz.


----------



## Per4mance (27. Juni 2010)

DVS shirt rot und ne volcom Cap in blau


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Halterung zum Verschrauben. Kein Scherz.



Klasse. 
Wenn du die mal verbaust, mach mal bitte ein Bild, das _muss _ich mir anschauen.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Halterung zum Verschrauben. Kein Scherz.




Ich dachte das wär ein Griff, zum wegschmeißen. 
Wieviel Power hat das Ding denn gegenüber einer 8800GT?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juni 2010)

Die ist so "flott" wie eine HD3870, also rund 20-30% hinter einer 88GT. Die HD2900 XT konnte anno dazumal ja schon nur mit Mühe mit der 88GTS/640 mithalten, die 88GTX rannte weit davon.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2010)

Die Karte hat dafür Texturmods und alles was noch so am Vram nagt zum Frühstück verputzt.


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ui, eine GX2 - cooles Teil, haben Carsten und ich auch.
> 
> Und seit neuestem jeder eine HD2900 XTX mit GDDR4
> 
> Import aus den USA .. hing deswegen die Tage 2 Stunden beim Zoll rum



Versteh ich das richtig? Du hast eine ultraseltene HD2900XTX? Mann, ich glaub ich brech mal bei dir ein :O Wie viel hast du gezahlt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juni 2010)

So viel wie für eine gute HD5770. kA wie viele XTX es gibt, werden schon ein paar Tausend sein.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

HD3850 Trinity oder dies "Uber-Edition" der X1950XTX werden nicht zufällig auch irgendwo herumgehandelt?^^

@Topic: Heute von einem Kumpel abgekauft: Harley-Davidson-Zippo: Harley-Davidson B&S | Zippo Benzinfeuerzeuge | Rock | Zippo Onlineshop


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> HD3850 Trinity oder dies "Uber-Edition" der X1950XTX werden nicht zufällig auch irgendwo herumgehandelt?^^
> 
> @Topic: Heute von einem Kumpel abgekauft: Harley-Davidson-Zippo: Harley-Davidson B&S | Zippo Benzinfeuerzeuge | Rock | Zippo Onlineshop



Kauf dir bloß nicht noch eine X1950XTX


----------



## iceman650 (28. Juni 2010)

Ein Beyerdynamic DT660 bei Hifi Gärber in Fulda. Nicht umsonst sehr bekannt. Hat zwar etwas mehr gekostet, aber dafür sehr nett und hat sich 45min Zeit genommen für nen Schüler.^^

Mfg, iceman


----------



## TheRammbock (28. Juni 2010)

Mußte ich haben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Juni 2010)

1 Maxi-Singel 12" 
2 Doppel 12" 
20x 12" Schutzhülle


----------



## Witcher (28. Juni 2010)

Ein neuen Schaltknauf fürs Auto


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (29. Juni 2010)

Harold & Kumar

Harold & Kumar 2 



*EDIT* Noch einige Verschleißteile für mein Rennfahrzeug um es für den nächsten Rennlauf wieder fit zu machen...

Darum handelt es sich :p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Juni 2010)

2x Carhartt Texas Pant


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (30. Juni 2010)

Diary of the Dead Blu Ray... nicht besonders überragend


----------



## Witcher (30. Juni 2010)

Borderlands bei Steam Aktions Wochen FTW


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. Juni 2010)

500g Eiweißshakepulver


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (30. Juni 2010)

Ein paar neue Schuhe bei kickz.com... da kann man aktuell gute Schnapper machen!


----------



## neuer101 (30. Juni 2010)

Asus EeePC 1005 PE ...und ganz wichtig in BLAU


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juni 2010)

30 Kilo Dice


----------



## Feuerreiter (1. Juli 2010)

Videostativ mit Fluidkopf  .
Für 61€ mit Premiumversand von "Amazon Warehouse Deals", ehemals "Resterampe".

Velbon DV-6000: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto


----------



## Odatas (1. Juli 2010)

Bioschok 1 für 5€ bei Steam....Ich liebe den Ausverkauf.


----------



## herethic (1. Juli 2010)

Einen Head Elite Extreme Tennisschläger


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. Juli 2010)

Ein Ladekabel für mein PS3 Gamepad... irgendwie hab ich das originale verschlampt -.-


----------



## k-b (2. Juli 2010)

Odatas schrieb:


> Bioschok 1 für 5€ bei Steam....Ich liebe den Ausverkauf.



Ausverkauf bei virtueller Ware ist super ^


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juli 2010)

Invisible Shield für mein iPhone 4.
sollte morgen da sein


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. Juli 2010)

Omega Massif - Geisterstadt Re-Release 
Isis Wavering Radiant t-Shirt 
Dexter Season 1


----------



## pixelflair (3. Juli 2010)

endlich wieder nen Laptop 

Hp G62 

Bilder folgen xDD


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juli 2010)

Pepe London Shirt für 10€


----------



## Lyran (3. Juli 2010)

iPod Touch 3G 32GB für 230€


----------



## Feuerreiter (4. Juli 2010)

Schon wieder 'n Stativ.
Dieses Mal war's das Velbon CX-686.


----------



## Rheinlaender (4. Juli 2010)

Samsung LE40B530

40" Monitor zum zocken, wenns doch nix taugt, müssen der 28" ud 26" wieder mehr ran


----------



## k-b (4. Juli 2010)

Glaube nicht, dass das ein Monitor ist.


----------



## Rheinlaender (4. Juli 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass das ein Monitor ist.




Hast Recht, ist ein Fernseher, aber ich nutze den als Monitor


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Juli 2010)

_Star Wars:KotoR_ und _Ghostbusters: The Videogame_.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juli 2010)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Samsung LE40B530
> 
> 40" Monitor zum zocken, wenns doch nix taugt, müssen der 28" ud 26" wieder mehr ran



bää, nah viel Spaß mit ner extrem lahmen reaktionszeit, und ghosting. 

Selbst Pong wird streifen hinter sich ziehen


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2010)

Über Amazon letzte Woche gekauft:

- Eminem "Recovery"
- Eminem "Refil"
- Tom Clancy "Im Sturm"


----------



## Rheinlaender (5. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> bää, nah viel Spaß mit ner extrem lahmen reaktionszeit, und ghosting.
> 
> Selbst Pong wird streifen hinter sich ziehen




Weißt du das, oder redest du nur? Andere haben geschrieben, das das geht. Ich teste das lieber erstmal selber, die meisten Leute zitieren immer bloß andere,die auch keine Ahnung haben, das ist nicht mein Fall!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juli 2010)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Weißt du das, oder redest du nur? Andere haben geschrieben, das das geht. Ich teste das lieber erstmal selber, die meisten Leute zitieren immer bloß andere,die auch keine Ahnung haben, das ist nicht mein Fall!



*hust* 

Ich habe ebenfalls ein TV aus der gleichen Serie, ebenfalls mal als Monitor benutzt. 

TV ist nicht als Moni geeignet, er hat eine wesentlich höhere Reaktionszeit, und extremes Ghosting/Schlieren. 

In Spielen wie COD, CSS, BF und anderen Spielen wo du schnelle Bewegungen hast, wirst du merken wie ******* so ein TV als Moni ist  


btt: 

BF BC2 über Steam


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Juli 2010)

Gestern noch Tropico 3 (Steam Special Edition) und Race Driver: Grid.


----------



## Siffer81 (5. Juli 2010)

Ein neues Bi-Wiring Lautsprecher Kabel, Das Vovox Initio LS bi-wiring

VOVOX: Klangleiter - Sound Conductors

Ist ein Schweizer Hersteller. Die Legendären Stockfisch Studios in Deutschland setzen komplett auf Vovox Kabel und sind total begeistert.


----------



## Witcher (5. Juli 2010)

man redet ja eigentlich nicht über den preis aber was haste denn für den spaß bezahlt (hab meine Bi- Wiring Kabel selber gebaut, die chinch kabel übrigends auch: Bi-wiring Kabel)


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (5. Juli 2010)

Einmal den Hier :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.0 TCDI 136PS

ein iPhone 3G fürn Übergang (mein 2G kam nun doch schon sehr in die Jahre... 
und die passende KFZ halterung von Navigon fürs iPhone,

alles in allem ein echt kostspieliger tag


----------



## kuki122 (6. Juli 2010)

Schickes Weinrot hat dein Auto da. 

3D Kinokarte für Shrek 4.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Juli 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Schickes Weinrot hat dein Auto da.
> 
> 3D Kinokarte für Shrek 4.




Wat, die Kinokarte ist auch in 3D?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (6. Juli 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Schickes Weinrot hat dein Auto da.
> 
> 3D Kinokarte für Shrek 4.




Weinrot? Das war mein Ex-Auto ^^

Der Graue ist mir vieeeel lieber


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2010)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Einmal den Hier :
> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/4438/img0001xu.jpg


 
Hmm, nur mal so zur Info, lade dir Bilder bitte direkt hoch, und nicht von diesen Webhostern - kollidiert erstens dann nicht mit den Forenregeln und zweitens is netter für die User.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2010)

Assassin´s Creed 3 Brotherhood Limited Codex Edition


----------



## Bääängel (6. Juli 2010)

Von Disturbed "Ten Thousand Fists"


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2010)

Das heißt eigentlich "Ten Thousand Fists" aber egal.


----------



## thysol (6. Juli 2010)

Just Cause 2


----------



## Bääängel (6. Juli 2010)

O ja Sorry, wird gleich gefixt. Ich hatte nur an das Lied gedacht, weil ein Ohrwurm habe.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Juli 2010)

Ich habe diesen Thread lange genug boykottiert, jetzt kann ich wieder aktiv werden. 

Das habe ich gekauft:
*Steam:*

 GTA IV
 GTA EFLC
 Crysis Warhead
 Codemasters Racing Pack (Dirt, Dirt 2, Grid, Fuel)
ein paar Steam-Spiele für einen Freund (hoffentlich zahlt er mir das Geld zurück ). Ich habe jetzt dem sein Steam-PW 
Eigentlich wollte ich noch mehr bei Steam kaufen, aber es gab Probleme mit der VPN-Verbindung/englischen IP und ich habe keine Lust auf Cut-Versionen.

*Dakine-Shop:*

1 x Dakine SCAVENGER T-Shirt (Kurzarm-Shirt)  14,95 EUR
Größe/Farbe:Large / Charcoal
1 x Dakine MAINFRAME T-Shirt NEW  14,95 EUR
Größe/Farbe:Large - ROYAL
1 x DAKINE TRAVEL SLEEVE Reiseorganizer NEW  19,94 EUR
Farbe:BLACK
1 x Dakine VERT RAIL Brieftasche/ Portemonnaie /Geldbeutel 2010  9,95 EUR
Farbe:CHECKS

+ ein Monatsaccount für HMA! Pro VPN (Hide My Ass)


----------



## Rheinlaender (6. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Ich habe ebenfalls ein TV aus der gleichen Serie, ebenfalls mal als Monitor benutzt.
> 
> ...



Dann danke ich dir natürlich für deine ehrliche Meinung. Mit dem Modell hat sichs ohnehin erledigt, Alternate bekommt den nicht mehr rein und somit wirds nun ein LG. Ich verspreche mir auch nicht allzu viel davon, aber für Total War usw. sollte es sicher reichen. Was nicht läuft, wird eben auf dem kleinen 28" gezockt, damit kann ich dann auch leben 



OT:  
*LG 42LD420*


----------



## roadgecko (6. Juli 2010)

*Nokia X6 Navigations  Edition Smartphone*

Da kann das iPhone auch nicht viel mehr und den Preislichen Unterschied lassen wir jetzt mal ganz weg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Juli 2010)

Dieses T-Hemd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juli 2010)

Nen Firmen-USB Stick (also eingraviertes Logo meines Arbeitgebers) für meine Freundin (Geburtstagsgeschenk)
So ne Notebook"tasche" aus Neopren (Geburtstagsgeschenk)
Laptopfunkmaus von Logitech (M305) (Geburtstagsgeschenk)
Nen vollen Tank (1,339€ / l)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. Juli 2010)

Ein HTC HD2, alles was man braucht um nen Kühlschrank zu füllen...und ein Männerspielzeug namens Elektro Helicopter......damit durch mein Wohnzimmer zu heitzen ist echt Lustig...


----------



## roga01 (6. Juli 2010)

Eine Apple Magic Mouse


----------



## Mega Rage (6. Juli 2010)

Mein Rampage III Extreme , i7 920 D0 , 6gb Gskill 1600 mhz 
Aua das war teuer


----------



## Rheinlaender (6. Juli 2010)

Mega Rage schrieb:


> Mein Rampage III Extreme , i7 920 D0 , 6gb Gskill 1600 mhz
> Aua das war teuer




Aber lohnt sich, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Rocksteak (6. Juli 2010)

neue kickschuhe^^

EDIT: verdammt, doppelpost -.-
_behoben _


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2010)

StarCraft I Gold und Warcraft III + AddOn @ Amazon.de


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2010)

Ne neue Mikrowelle: 

Samsung GE-89MST Mikrowelle / 23 L Garinnenraum / 850 Watt Mikrowellenleistung: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


Unsere hat nun seit gut 15 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben ^^


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ne neue Mikrowelle:
> 
> Samsung GE-89MST Mikrowelle / 23 L Garinnenraum / 850 Watt Mikrowellenleistung: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
> 
> ...


 

Die sieht ja richtig edel aus....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2010)

wenn schon neu, dann bitte Modern


----------



## boss3D (7. Juli 2010)

Terry Goodkind - Blood of the Fold _(@ weltbild.at)_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juli 2010)

eine asus 5850, endlich - juhu!!!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. Juli 2010)

-Ne Tankfüllung (ich freu mich jedes mal mit dem Diesel an der Tanke ) 
-Kurze Hose
-2 Shirts
-Nen Packen Socken


----------



## Xyrian (8. Juli 2010)

Das Spiel zu King Kong in der Collectors Edition und Warfront Turning Point


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. Juli 2010)

4x 20 Liter Tucher Coolkegs vorbestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Juli 2010)

vorhin GTA4


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juli 2010)

einen iPhone 4 Dock.

Und morgen kommt ne neue Displayschutzfolie, weil das Invislible Shield ne Passgenauigkeit hat als obs nen 5 Jähriger ausgeschnitten hat.


----------



## Siffer81 (9. Juli 2010)

Ne Neue Dose Ultimate Nutrition ProStar 100% Whey Platinum Series (2400g)
und ein T-Shirt von Ironville, sonst nix ^^


----------



## boss3D (10. Juli 2010)

Mass Effect 2 (Xbox 360) - UK Import English

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Juli 2010)

new balance m670 bordeaux


----------



## seppxi (10. Juli 2010)

es neue pcgh heft und ein farb umrührer für de akku schrauber


----------



## Siffer81 (10. Juli 2010)

Die Ständer von B&W für die 805 (Zum halben Preis bekommen ^^ ) und 8 CrTech Sound Supports crTECH :- sound supports - crTech   für unter die Ständer, damit der Lautsprecher vollständig vom Boden Endkoppelt wird, die Klangliche Besserung dadurch ist beeindruckend.


----------



## fighter0190 (11. Juli 2010)

Samsung LED TV EX37B6000 37"


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. Juli 2010)

Hi

Dominator GT 1600 CL6-6-6-18 mit Extended Fins und Fan. Ich kanns kaum erwarten die in meiner hand zu haben

Bilder kommen in lauf nächster woche in mehreren threads...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Menthe (11. Juli 2010)

Ein iPhone 4 16gb schwarz, gerade bestellt. Kanns wohl am 24.7 abholen


----------



## k-b (11. Juli 2010)

Träum weiter


----------



## Menthe (11. Juli 2010)

Pf ich kenn den Verkäufer, das wird schon gehen


----------



## RuXeR (11. Juli 2010)

Hab mir heut mal ein paar neue Golfschläger gegönnt...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Juli 2010)

Samsung EcoGreen F3 2000GB, weil meine F1 1000GB im Sterben liegt und der Platz extrem knapp wird.


----------



## TheRammbock (12. Juli 2010)

Vor ein paar Tagen schon Battlefield 2.


----------



## Menthe (12. Juli 2010)

Hangover und Inglorious Basterds auf BD.

Danke Amazon das ihr bei der Saturn Aktion mitzieht


----------



## RonnieColeman (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir ein 2.0 soundsys gegönnt. aufrüstbar auch 5.1
momentan einen Yamaha RX-V365 5.1 reciever und 2 Quadral 404


----------



## Witcher (12. Juli 2010)

RonnieColeman schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein 2.0 soundsys gegönnt. aufrüstbar auch 5.1
> momentan einen Yamaha RX-V365 5.1 reciever und 2 Quadral 404



da haste dir ja was schönes gegönnt


----------



## RonnieColeman (12. Juli 2010)

du kennst dich aus?
was denkst du hab ich bezahlt. achja hinzu kommt noch ne iPod-dock von pure


----------



## Witcher (12. Juli 2010)

der Receiver 200€ und die zwei LS 90€


----------



## computertod (12. Juli 2010)

das Bedienfeld eines HP Kayak XA 700 (oder so )


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (12. Juli 2010)

Borderlands für PS3 - ich bin gespannt


----------



## RonnieColeman (12. Juli 2010)

@witcher 
der receiver 180 und das LS paar 174


----------



## htcerox (12. Juli 2010)

1 Logitech M305 optische Notebookmaus

1 TP-Link TL-WR1043ND 300Mbp

1 1000 GB Seagate Festplatte


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. Juli 2010)

- Beamer
- 5.1 Soundsystem mit DVD Player
- HD Receiver von Kabel Deutschland
- Kabelsalat

900,-


----------



## Papzt (13. Juli 2010)

Zippo Benzin, eine Eiswürfelform "Tetris" und ein Cooler Master HAF922


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. Juli 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> new balance m670 bordeaux



zum 2ten mal in navy/grey, weil die auch nicht gepasst haben...
(blöd, wenn man schuhe nicht vor ort bekommt)


----------



## Menthe (13. Juli 2010)

Getankt für 35€


----------



## CeresPK (13. Juli 2010)

nochmal ne Schutzfolie fürs iPhone nur diesmal nicht clear sondern als Antireflexschisschen.
Und dann noch ne Handytasche aus Filtz 

morgen kommen dann noch neue Bremsbeläge fürn Subi weil die alten runter sind.
leider hat das keine Zeit mehr und muss morgen gemacht werden. Ansonsten hätte ich mir anstelle der orginal Beläge die EBC Green Stuff geholt (leider sind nur die orginalen immer vorrätig).
Und wenn die Scheiben auch nicht mehr so dolle sind gleich noch neue Bremsscheiben. (uhh wird das wieder ein teurer Spaß  )


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

1 x The Big Lebowski Special Edition
1 x Old School
1 x Training Day

Alles @ Amazon.de


----------



## pagani-s (14. Juli 2010)

den hier
Monitor BenQ G2420HDBL [24" LCD]

und tom tom xl


----------



## Feuerreiter (14. Juli 2010)

Ein Paar Canton LE900 sowie einen Denon DRA-385.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Juli 2010)

Hab mir eine Wasserkühlung zugelegt!!

Eheim 1250 230V
Phobbya G-Changer 360 Radie
Aquacomputer cuplex XT di²

und den andern schnickschnack^^
340€

Video: YouTube - WAKÜ 2010

Bilder Album^^
MFG
KillerPfote


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. Juli 2010)

Ein 84er Golf 1 Cabrio für 150€


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Juli 2010)

Ne Gtx 470 + den dazugehörigen Kühler.


----------



## Razor001 (15. Juli 2010)

Logitech G500 für 45€.
Wird aber getauscht, weil die Sensoreinheit locker sitzt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. Juli 2010)

Auf der letzten LAN-Party abgestaubt:

BENQ 20" TFT 50€


----------



## RedBrain (15. Juli 2010)

Philips FMW197 -> Herstellerlink
bei Alternate: ~113€

seit gestern bestellt. Mein altes Gerät X4-Tech Xcite kommt in die Rente.


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

Mal ´nen neues Beinkleid ...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Juli 2010)

dexter season 2


----------



## The_Freak (15. Juli 2010)

eine zweite Logitech G15, weil meine alte von einem vollem wassserglas von meinem kumpel mehr oder weniger gekillt wurde... die hälfte der Tasten spackt rum xD
Naja, er bezahlt mir eine neue, von daher ist alles ok  (geht nichts über gute freunde)


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab grad den Drang, mein Geld unter die Menschen zu bringen ... 

Ansmann Akku NiMH Mignon AA 2850mAh
Digital, 4er Pack
Ihre Online-Bestellung vom 14.07.2010#

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange ich damit knipsen kann ... bzw. wieviel.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Juli 2010)

Eine 24-Stunden-UMTS-Flat, weil gestern Abend das Internet ausgefallen ist (1,99€, Medion Mobile/Aldi)
Mountainbike-Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo Snake Skin 26 x 2.25
Mountainbike-Schläuche (nfsgame und ein RL-Freund konnten mich dazu überreden, welche mit Franzventil zu kaufen, bis jetzt machen die auch einen guten Eindruck)
Shisha, 3 Sorten Tabak, Kohle, etc. (mixxed_up wird sich freuen)
Die HDD ist heute angekommen


----------



## herethic (15. Juli 2010)

Der Barde (ist ein Buch)


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

So, da mal wieder neue Schuhe fällig wurden, die auch gleich noch. Nu iss aber Schluß


----------



## joraku (15. Juli 2010)

- Mass Effect Romane (Teil 1 + 2)
- Watchmen


----------



## k-b (15. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Eine 24-Stunden-UMTS-Flat, weil gestern Abend das Internet ausgefallen ist (1,99€, Medion Mobile/Aldi)
> Mountainbike-Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo Snake Skin 26 x 2.25
> Mountainbike-Schläuche (nfsgame und ein RL-Freund konnten mich dazu überreden, welche mit Franzventil zu kaufen, bis jetzt machen die auch einen guten Eindruck)
> Shisha, 3 Sorten Tabak, Kohle, etc. (mixxed_up wird sich freuen)
> Die HDD ist heute angekommen



Wo kann man denn günstig Fahrradreifen im Internet kaufen?
Brauch n Rennrad-Vorderrad komplett, mind. aber ne Felge.. ^^


----------



## Moritz2000 (15. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich hab grad den Drang, mein Geld unter die Menschen zu bringen ...
> 
> Ansmann Akku NiMH Mignon AA 2850mAh
> Digital, 4er Pack
> ...



Ich muss demnächst auch einige Investitionen tätigen, geb mir doch etwas von deinem Geld ab  Dann bist du die Frage, wohin mit dem vielen Geld los 


Vor kurzem gekauft: Einen Ventilator für mein bescheidenes, saunaartiges Zimmer.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Juli 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn günstig Fahrradreifen im Internet kaufen?


Ich habe den Reifen offline bei Rad-Speyer gekauft, die sind aber hauptsächlich ein Versandhandel und auch ziemlich billig. Ansonsten eBay.


----------



## computertod (16. Juli 2010)

ne Geforce MX200 Pro2 mit 32MB 
is nur für nen Pentium II^^


----------



## Otep (16. Juli 2010)

Borderlands Uncut (US) 

Hoffe das Spiel taugt was ^^


----------



## Namaker (16. Juli 2010)

Eine Maschine für die Zubereitung von Speiseeis von ALDI Nord für 16,99€


----------



## push@max (16. Juli 2010)

Predator Ultimate Hunter Edition BluRay


----------



## CentaX (17. Juli 2010)

4* Dunlop Heavy Core Gitarrensaiten.. Aus den USA, da sie hier in Deu erst in einem Monat wieder verfügbar sind -.-
-> 22,24€

Ein Nirvana und ein Madina Lake Poster (Cobain würde sich im Grab umdrehen, Madina Lake ist so Post-Hardcore mit Spaß an der Musik )
-> 18,27€


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. Juli 2010)

Ein Mittagessen in Saarbrückens angesagtester Sushi Bar für meine Freundin und mich


----------



## captain iglu (17. Juli 2010)

eine gtx 470  1x bequiet silent wing 12cm ein neues mousepad (ersetzt ein 2 jahre altes gammliges stück papier -> freut mich fast so sehr wie die graka), metro 2033 und crysis maximum edition


----------



## felix2022 (17. Juli 2010)

RAM-Kühler, USB Ventilator und PCI SLOT Lüftersteuerung von Conrad


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2010)

Eine 500GB Platte für meine Slim...

...von Seagate.


----------



## dersuchti_93 (17. Juli 2010)

Evga GTX 470 und ne SSD


----------



## Janny (17. Juli 2010)

Medikamente, Klamotten, einen Adidas Rucksack, und eine Eastpack Tasche


----------



## nulchking (17. Juli 2010)

TV & Video LG 32LH3000
Neuen Fernseher bestellt


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (17. Juli 2010)

LG KP500 Cookie

Klasse Touchscreen Handy für unter 100€


----------



## kuki122 (18. Juli 2010)

Asus Eee PC 901 - white. (rechts  )


----------



## jilet81 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich habe das hier gekauft für 440€ und ich hoffe ist nicht zu teuer.

Acer Aspire 5739G-654G32Mn
Prozessor: Core 2 Duo P7350 2x 2.00GHz

Arbeitsspeicher: 4096MB (2x 2048MB)

Festplatte: 500GB

Laufwerk:  DVD+/-RW DL

Grafikkarte:  NVIDIA GeForce GT240M 1024MB 
Zustand: Ausstellungsstück. Wie NEU. Keine Gebrauchsspuren. 24 Monate Gewährleistung.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juli 2010)

Crysis Maximum Edition für 20€


----------



## computertod (18. Juli 2010)

@ jilet81
für nen Fertigrechner sind selbst 100€ zu teuer 

@T: 2 Döner


----------



## jilet81 (18. Juli 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> @ jilet81
> für nen Fertigrechner sind selbst 100€ zu teuer
> 
> @T: 2 Döner


ich kann noch nicht eine Notebook selbst zusammenbauen 

das ist ein acer Notebook sorry hab vergessen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

Don Camillo & Peppone DVD-Box


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (19. Juli 2010)

The Godfather II - Xbox 360 = 10€


----------



## Bääängel (19. Juli 2010)

Machine Head - The Blackening

Disturbed - Indestructible


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2010)

Monitor Nr. 2


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2010)

Bissel Futter für meine Canon 1000D

1x Marumi DHG Achromat +5 Nahlinse Makro 58 mm
2x 3er Set Filter (UV, Pol, Flu) für 55mm und 58mm


----------



## CentaX (19. Juli 2010)

Acer Aspire One 721 für 384€ im T-Online Shop (-.-), dank Gutschein. Jetzt muss es nur noch kommen


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juli 2010)

Einen 6er Cab Cola + Beer.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juli 2010)

Nen 8GB USB Stick von SanDisk fürs Auto und ne Geburtstagskarte für meine Freundin.

Der PC muss warten...


----------



## Rheinlaender (19. Juli 2010)

Fiat 500 Lounge in rot für meine Frau


----------



## Menthe (19. Juli 2010)

Transporter 3 im Steelbook (BluRay)


----------



## thysol (19. Juli 2010)

Just Cause 2
Wildes Russland (Blu-ray)
Expedition Erde (Blu-ray) Geburtstags Geschenk fuer meine Mutter
Expedition Erde (DVD) Geschenk fuer meinen Vater


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. Juli 2010)

Zwar nicht gekauft, gibts aber nächste Woche von der Firma: MacBook Pro 15"


----------



## Witcher (20. Juli 2010)

1,3 Tonnen Beton


----------



## buzty (20. Juli 2010)

steelseries 7g
raptor gaming mouse glides


----------



## CeresPK (20. Juli 2010)

Heute Vormittag ne Arbeitsplatte und 2 Stelzen mit Verstaumöglichkeiten, für einen neuen Schreibtisch.
Der alte sah doch schon sehr mitgenommen aus und hat nicht mehr zur restlichen Einrichtung gepasst.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Juli 2010)

DVI-Kabel, Lüfter für die Graka und Entkoppler


----------



## DeathForce (20. Juli 2010)

case-mate Torque smart skin für mein HTC Desire


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2010)

antec true power 550W oder so ^^

un heute tagsüber seit langem ma wieder ne pcgh ^^ sowie anno 1404 (auf 1280x960 mit mittleren details zauberts die 240 sogar - hätt ich ned gedacht) und damit meine freundin glücklich gemacht. und für den kleinen mann ein spielzeug telefon mit vielen bunten knöpfen die alle anderen krach machen. ach ja, kinder sind soooo süüüüüß ^^ das man die drecksäcke aber auch nich nich leiden kann ><


----------



## dome793 (21. Juli 2010)

Einen neuen Fernseher Samsung UE32C6700


----------



## Uziflator (21. Juli 2010)

2x Noiseblocker XE2 Rev.3 92mm   4,90 das Stück^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxid (21. Juli 2010)

ein Razer Vespula Mousepad


----------



## zyntex (22. Juli 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr schön


----------



## k-b (22. Juli 2010)

Telekom Schutzbrief Premium für mein Iphonr 4


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. Juli 2010)

Titanium Backup Donate Key...


----------



## Amigo (23. Juli 2010)

Klamotten von GamersWear... aber heute, nicht gerade. 

1x Rush Kapu in M 

1x Terrorist T-Shirt Desert in L 

Sehen in echt 1000x besser aus als die Renderbilder...


----------



## joraku (24. Juli 2010)

3 x Ticket für Gamescom


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juli 2010)

Da demnächst zwei Hochzeiten anstehen wurde eingekauft:


Anzug
2 Hemden
2 Krawatten

Und da ich meine Freundin demnächst besuche und wir auch mal das Freibad unsicher machen wollen:


2 Badeshorts
3 "normale" Badehosen


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

Epson Stylus PX710W
Epson Claria Photographic Ink Multipack
Epson A4 Glossy Photo Paper 20 Blatt


----------



## Bodmi (24. Juli 2010)

Opel Kadett GSI Cabrio


----------



## Amigo (26. Juli 2010)

3x Meter Inno 10/8 in blau
3x Be Quiet Pure 120mm
6x Black Nickel auf 10/8
2x Y-Kabel 3 Pin
1x 3 Pin Verlängerung 60cm

Morgen ist Bastelstunde!


----------



## HIrNI (27. Juli 2010)

definitiv zuviel 



1 x AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.80GHz AM3 9MB 125W BOX (42094)

    1 x Microsoft SideWinder X4 Keyboard (8278719)

   1 x Netzteil ATX Antec Truepower NEW 550EC 550W ATX 2.3 (36324)

      1 x Kaltlichtkathode Revoltec Twin Set 2x UV 311mm (7750019)




      1 x 1000GB Samsung HD103SJ F3 32MB 7200 U/min SATA (39133)

      1 x Scythe Mugen 2 REV B S754, 939, AM2+, 478, 775, 1366, 1156 (40503)

  1 x Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium PCIe BULK (33805)

     1 x 1024MB Gainward GTX 460 GLH GDDR5 PCIe (4090235)

    1 x ATX Midi Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - black Window (41316)





1 x LG GH22LS50 SATA Schwarz bulk (39905)


DURCHDREH!!!! jaaa!! Endlich neuen PC


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juli 2010)

Zwei Tickets für Hurricane 2011.


----------



## derP4computer (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mir das hier geleistet:

FSP SAGA II 350W PC-NETZTEIL im Conrad Online Shop

Wenn das mal nicht 50 Watt zu wenig sind, ................ hmmmm.? Stromsparwahnsin.!

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (30. Juli 2010)

300W hätten für dein zweitsys gereicht... die gibts auch billiger mit höherer Quali un Effizienz^^


Hab mir vor etwa 2,5h das Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset bestellt... das abnehmbare Mikro hat mich überzeugt


----------



## computertod (30. Juli 2010)

Devolo Microlink dLAN duo Starterkit
1 	46,21 €
Netzwerk-Kabel CAT5e 1M DB-800316 RJ45 FTP für Ethernet
2 	2,98 €
TP-Link TL-PA101, 85Mbps, LAN
1 	21,85 €
TP-Link TL-SF1005D Switch
6,49 €
Summe:  	77,53 €

endlich Internet


----------



## CeresPK (30. Juli 2010)

Einen Canon Pixma IP2700 Drucker.
aussehen tut er ja schonmal recht ordentlich


----------



## CentaX (30. Juli 2010)

Bekommen: Nen Sandwichtoaster.  Ernährung bei 3 Wochen ohne Eltern ist gesichert.


----------



## taks (30. Juli 2010)

Ein neuer Zylinderfuss und Kolben für mein Moped.

Immer diese Kolbenklemmer...


----------



## Witcher (30. Juli 2010)

1 x Granitplatte


----------



## Shady (30. Juli 2010)

Ein Archos 5 Internet Tablet.
Schreib grad den Post mit...


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2010)

Eine Mords Graka .....Geforce 210  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dadstaxi (30. Juli 2010)

Apple iPad 64 GB 3G 

Aller Dings ned grad, aber das letzte große


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juli 2010)

OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 60GB   SSD

OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G) lagernd Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## RapToX (31. Juli 2010)

10 musik-cd's bei amazon


----------



## zcei (31. Juli 2010)

Gerade eben ein C 4 F


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2010)

2x Zodac AMP GTX 480 
1x Gigabyde 4550


----------



## CentaX (31. Juli 2010)

Vor 2 mins, Bestellung bei Thomann:
44€ - Behringer V-Tone Bass, ein Overdrive für meine Bässe. Schei* Firma, klingt aber geil.
10€ - dazugehöriges Netzteil (dass die Aasgeier nicht eins dazu packen können! Macht KEINE Firma. Professionell brauch man das auch nicht, aber privat schon, 9V Blocks halten nicht lang.)
3€ - Cordial Kabel, vom Overdrive zum Amp
4€ - Dunlop Lemon Oil, damit ich die unlackierten Griffbretter mal wieder RICHTIG sauber krieg.


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 2x Zodac AMP GTX 480 ...


 
Heiliger Jesus 
Wo kriegst du die denn unter, dein Gehäuse muss schon fast so groß wie eine Zimmer sein?!


----------



## maGic (31. Juli 2010)

sleeve von mdpc-x


----------



## True Monkey (31. Juli 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Heiliger Jesus
> Wo kriegst du die denn unter, dein Gehäuse muss schon fast so groß wie eine Zimmer sein?!


 
Gehäuse ?...was ist das ?

Kann man das essen ?
Nee mal ernsthaft glaubst du wirklich ich habe meine Benchsys in Cases gepresst 

Topic : 2 Flaschen Metaxa


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Juli 2010)

Hab mir heute Metro 2033 zugelegt, die GTX480 darf jetzt ihre Tessellation-Muckis spielen lassen.

Gibt's schon einen Patch für das Game ?


----------



## Witcher (31. Juli 2010)

grade ebem bei Amazon 3x Klinge Splitter und 3 x Chinch auf Klinke Kabel bestellt


----------



## herethic (31. Juli 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 2x Zodac AMP GTX 480


Wenn du zuviel Geld hast,kannst du mir es ruhig geben.


----------



## derP4computer (31. Juli 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> 300W hätten für dein zweitsys gereicht... die gibts auch billiger mit höherer Quali un Effizienz^^


Najein.
Das PFS NT habe ich ausgebaut und wieder das HEC NT eingebaut. Die gute alte HD 3850 ist da wohl etwas bedürftiger.
80+, 82+, 85+, bronze, silber, gold, ........... usw. ist mir doch egal.
Was ich dafür bezahlt habe sage ich nicht.  oder 
MfG


----------



## computertod (1. August 2010)

das PCGH Miniabo für das Grafikkarten Quartett für 10,50


----------



## JimPanske (2. August 2010)

Der T-800 ist leider immernoch nicht da, nächste Woche vllt, dafür ist der Tony Stark eingetroffen wie ihr erkennen könnt

Wieder super Details 1+

Mehr Bilder wie immer hier: Klick dich rein


... und ich hab zum Ende des letzten Monats wieder richtig zugeschlagen xD

261. Ninja Assassin Steelbook (Blu-ray)
262. The Hurt Locker Steelbook (KR Import) (Blu-ray)
263. Alice im Wunderland 3-Disc Digipack (CH Import / ohne FSK Logo) (Blu-ray)
264. Green Zone Steelbook (Blu-ray)
265. Shutter Island Steelbook (MM Excl.) (Blu-ray)
266. Blind Side (Blu-ray)
267. Boogie Nights (Blu-ray)
268. Stadt der Gewalt Mediabook (WoV Excl. inkl. T-Shirt) (Blu-ray)
269. Daddy ohne Plan (Blu-ray)
270. Verwünscht (Blu-ray)


----------



## cami (2. August 2010)

2x Nvidia 470 GTX, wobei eine dirket wieder verkauft wird


----------



## NCphalon (2. August 2010)

Hab mir grad en Y-Adapter für 3,5mm Klinke bei Amazon für 66ct inkl. Versand bestellt... selbst wenns nix is würds mir nix ausmachen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. August 2010)

- ein iPhone Backcover in schwarz für mein schwarzes 3g

- das 15€-Knöllchen bezahlt


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. August 2010)

- Nen Dremel 300 1-55
- Bisschen Holz und provisorische Boxenständer gebastelt
- Pfand der letzten 5 Tage zurückgegeben -> 130 €+

glaub das wars...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. August 2010)

- eine Logitech G15 Tastatur von einem netten User aus dem Forum


----------



## Rheinlaender (2. August 2010)

Asus G73 Zockerlaptop


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2010)

2xGTX 480 von Gainward da die Zodac nicht so schnell lieferbar sind wie ich sie brauche


----------



## maGic (3. August 2010)

weiße Delta Lüffi kommt in 1 Wochen zu mir^^


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 2xGTX 480 von Gainward da die Zodac nicht so schnell lieferbar sind wie ich sie brauche


 

2 x GTX480? Öha...^^

Na dann alle zu True Monkey, da steigt ne Grillparty....


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. August 2010)

Lian Li, Mugen 2 und Slip Streams


----------



## True Monkey (3. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> 2 x GTX480? Öha...^^
> 
> Na dann alle zu True Monkey, da steigt ne Grillparty....


 
Wir haben 800 L Stickstoff zum löschen 

So heute noch eine 460er gekauft ....und noch einen 9800 GT aufgetrieben


----------



## Barnie (3. August 2010)

Heute eingetroffen Gigabyte 460 GTX 1G OC


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. August 2010)

Billigtastatur: Wird als Übergangslösung dienen, bis ich (wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin) die Platine meiner Valo von Energy-Drink-Resten bereinigt habe. Danach Verwendung als Reserve- und BIOS-Tastatur.
 Webcam
 Sekundenkleber, weil mein Kopfhörer (Sony Ericsson HPM-70 In-Ear) auseinander gefallen ist.
 Rockstar Energy Drink, Rockstar Juiced, V+, 5gum


----------



## Lartens (4. August 2010)

eine PoV 465 zum freischalten auf GTX 470 bin mal gespannt


----------



## taks (4. August 2010)

Metro 2033 ( Das Buch nicht das Spiel  )


----------



## Burkuntu (4. August 2010)

Habe mir ganz spontan ein HTC Desire zugelegt (nach besten Erfahrungen mit dem HTC Magic  )


----------



## Witcher (4. August 2010)

Safri Duo CD


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. August 2010)

PCGH Print DVD Plus & PC Games Extended, meine Gute Nacht-Lektüre.


----------



## joraku (5. August 2010)

der Moloch schrieb:


> PCGH Print DVD Plus



Ja, gerade eben. Kaufen lassen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2010)

Für sowas gibts ein Abo


----------



## zøtac (5. August 2010)

ein ASUS Crosshair IV Formula


----------



## Bond2602 (5. August 2010)

Neuen Fernseher und neuen Verstärker ... über 700 Euro in diesem Monat schon verballert xD


----------



## htcerox (5. August 2010)

@Bond2602: Richtig, so kurbelt man die Wirtschaft an


----------



## GxGamer (5. August 2010)

Meine Sidewinder X4 und meine Sharkoon Fireglider sind endlich da 
Und die Maus stinkt extremst nach billigem Plastik/Gummi


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Für sowas gibts ein Abo


 
Nein, ich entscheide gerne ob (meistens) das Magazin oder halt mal die DVD-Edition gekauft wird.

Diesen Monat z.b hab ich mir die beiden fetten PCG & PCGH geleistet.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (5. August 2010)

- Lustige kleine Getränkedosen aus Luxemburg (wohne in Saarbrücken ~ 75km bis nach LUX)
- 31,76 Liter Diesel zum Preis von 31,70€ :p (1,0002€ / Liter)


----------



## Neander (6. August 2010)

Mal für etwas anderes Geld ausgegeben als nur für den PC


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. August 2010)

Ist das ein Messer aus Damaststahl??

Hab mir auch was geleistet - Ne Tasche fürs Iphone, zwei CD´s, einmal von David Garrett (Encore) und von Hurts ( Hapiness).


----------



## Neander (7. August 2010)

Ja ist ein Santoku aus Damaszener-Stahl. Muss aber noch ca. eine Woche warten bis es aus Japan hier bei mir ist aber ich freu mich


----------



## Soap313 (9. August 2010)

Ich hab mir heute Ein Roccar Taito Mouspad und ein Speedlink Medusa nx Stereo bei Media Markt gekauft.Ausserdem gabs von Amazon ein Stromkabel für ne Festplatte.
Und das beste was es heute gab war die Bestellung einer *60 Gb SSD von Ocz*  von Caseking.


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. August 2010)

Starcraft 2 Collectors Edition
8GB Micro SD Class 6


----------



## JimPanske (9. August 2010)

Hab mir endlich nen neues Objektiv zugelegt:

*Nikon AF-S Zoom-Nikkor 70-300mm 1:4,5-5,6G VR Objektiv (bildstab.) inkl. HB-36 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinlaender (9. August 2010)

Neander schrieb:


> Ja ist ein Santoku aus Damaszener-Stahl. Muss aber noch ca. eine Woche warten bis es aus Japan hier bei mir ist aber ich freu mich




Hm, wo ich das so sehe, könnte ich mir auch mal wieder ein neues Schwert bestellen, aber aktuell ist meine PC-Welt dran.

Wer hatte nochmal gemeint, das zocken an einem 42" mit einem PC nicht geht? Ich habe keine Schlieren oder sonstigen Probs!

Crysis, Cod6,  Total War, alles läuft top.  

Das Asus G73 rockt auch wie Sau, nur geil


----------



## 0815klimshuck (10. August 2010)

eine EVGA GTX465/1GB und ein Sony E. X10i


----------



## Witcher (10. August 2010)

Metro 2033


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. August 2010)

-Ein Überraschungsgeschenk für meine liebe Freundin
-Lebensmittel für den Haushalt
-Cockpitreinigungsspray fürs Auto, hat auch schon seine erste Verwendung hinter sich


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. August 2010)

Roccat Pyra Wireless
Roccat Kave
2 weitere blaue CCFLs


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

n haufen ravioli-und bohnendosen und dosenfisch für die italien-tour ^^


----------



## TheRammbock (12. August 2010)

Einen netten 32" TV.


----------



## k-b (12. August 2010)

AKG Personal Audio - K 242 HD 
Ab morgen kann ich mir auch einen ganzen Konzertsaal im Office aufsetzen


----------



## grubsnek (12. August 2010)

5x Powerbar Performance Vanille. Jetzt bin ich für die nächsten zwei Radetappen gerüstet


----------



## Shi (12. August 2010)

Windows Vista Home Basic 64 Bit für 25€  Da musste ich zuschlagen, ich brauch noch ein BS das DX11 unterstützt


----------



## Blaight (12. August 2010)

studiengebühren 780€ zum 7 mal. ********


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. August 2010)

1 Paar Birkenstock
2 Paar Nike 6.0
1 Nike Trainingsanzug (die Hose ist jedoch viel zu groß )
6 Paar Socken
20 Bügel
1 Retro Wecker

jo glaub das wars...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. August 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Windows Vista Home Basic 64 Bit für 25€  Da musste ich zuschlagen, ich brauch noch ein BS das DX11 unterstützt




Da wurdest du aber beschissen, ich habe mein Vista Ultimate für 30€ ausm Forum  

idr. liegt die Ultimate zwischen 30-40€ hier und im Luxx  

Mit Basic würden mir viel zu viele Sachen fehlen, unter anderem laufen manche Programme garnicht erst unter Basic.


----------



## Bääängel (12. August 2010)

2x Schiesser Boxershirts
1x Levi's Jeans 
1x Camp David Gürtel
ca. 3Kg Lindt Schokolade ()


----------



## Vaykir (12. August 2010)

Das letzte Geld ging für nen Magnum Classic drauf XD


----------



## Shi (12. August 2010)

Welche Programme laufen denn nicht bei HB?? Hatte bis jetzt HB 32 Bit und ich war sehr zufrieden. Außerdem ist das Ding neu und vom Händler.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. August 2010)

ob software neu oder gebraucht ist, ist doch wayne. Die nutzt sich nicht ab.


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2010)

Asus EAH 5850


----------



## quiltz (13. August 2010)

> *Allerdings keine Mahlzeiten, Zigaretten oder andere alltägliche, uninteresante Dinge.*



Hoffe meins fällt nicht darunter...

Naja nix besonderes aber grade gekauft:


----------



## Teac (13. August 2010)

Ich hab mir ein neues BABY zugelegt ! 

Mein alter treuer Begleiter wird am Montag verschickt und findet ein neues 
Zuhause *schnief*. Ka bin da voll sentimental obwohl es nur ein PC ist , 
aber ich hatte einfach nie Probleme mit dem , lief 1A obwohl die Hardware
Auswahl damals nicht die Beste war.   

Naja der neue Besitzer wird mit ihm Spaß haben und ich werd mit dem
kleinen Monster Spaß haben 


Intel Core i7 860 4x2.8GHz

Corsair Hydro Series H50 

Asus P7P55D P55

Gigabyte GTX 460 OC 1024 Mb

G.Skill 4 GB Kit DDR3-2000 CL6

Cooler Master Silent Pro M 600W

NZXT Lexa S

Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB

LG Electronics GH22NS50 DVD SATA


MFG Teac


----------



## Fransen (15. August 2010)

Nicht heute, aber gestern.
2xAbsolut (1xVanille) + Sky-Vodka (Flasche hat den ABend nicht überlebt...) + Canon Speedlite 430EX + Trigger.
​


----------



## Janny (15. August 2010)

Eine schwarze Hose bei H&M, die neue FLEX und Getankt hab ich.


----------



## TwilightAngel (15. August 2010)

Nachschub für die Leseratte...also für mich!


----------



## Nomad (15. August 2010)

Dat Buch "Metro 2033" auf Englisch.


----------



## Sesfontain (15. August 2010)

ein Handy, son modernes Samsung teil :o


----------



## CentaX (15. August 2010)

4 Smile Empty Soul Sticker 
Einer davon kommt wahrscheinlich auf meine Gitarre


----------



## pagani-s (15. August 2010)

ne 2. gtx 285
ne neue jeans ein hemd ein t-shirt eine neue jacke


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. August 2010)

einen Vertical Stand für die PS3 Slim


----------



## quiltz (17. August 2010)

Heute kam der Fernseher für meine Eltern an.
Ist nen Samsung LE-32C450 also jetzt nix super besonderes aber der alte Röhrenfernseher war defekt und den Samsung haben wir dann für nen guten Preis bekommen und se brauchen den eh nicht für PS3 oder sowas nur zum TV gucken... 

Auf dem TV sieht man auch was für nen Schrott meine Mutter guckt *kotz* ^^


----------



## JimPanske (17. August 2010)

Der T-800 ist heute endlich eingetroffen, hat nun zwar fast ganze Monate gedauert, aber ist im Endeffekt ach egal, gegen das Hot Toys Meisterwerk können die im niedrigen Preissegment Terminator von Neca nicht anstinkern

Hot Toys Terminator T-800

Mehr Bilder wieder hier: Klick dich rein ..


----------



## HolySh!t (17. August 2010)

Nen Cardigan und nen T-Shirt mit V-Ausschnitt für dadrunter


----------



## TheRammbock (18. August 2010)

Einen Receiver mit HDMI, 2 HDMI Kabel und eine Halterung für meinen neuen Fernseher.


----------



## quiltz (18. August 2010)

Nen DVD-Laufwerk für den 2. Rechner weil das alte nicht mehr funktioniert


----------



## ShiZon (18. August 2010)

Wollte gestern hier schon reinschreiben, hab's aber vergessen. Hab mir das Nokia X6 8GB in schwarz gekauft, bin jetzt (wieder) stolz drauf. Hatte ein nervötendes Problem was heute behoben wurde.

Danke Nokia City Shop.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (19. August 2010)

Nen Eimer für nen Vileda Wischmopp


----------



## kassi (19. August 2010)

4890 @ ebay


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

Die Logitech G9x in der PCGHX/HoH-Aktion.


----------



## computertod (20. August 2010)

ohne Musik geht bei mir nichts... meine Eltern wollen das aber irgendwie nicht glauben...

@T: von meiner Mutter 2 Lautsprecher "abgekauft"
2 Blaupunkt GT Series. für meinen Polo reichen sie^^


----------



## Pikus (20. August 2010)

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit! ich freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Witcher (20. August 2010)

Defqon 1 2010 CD


----------



## computertod (21. August 2010)

JVC KD-R 411
meine Mutter bekommt das orginial VW Radio vom Polo


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. August 2010)

ich hab mir n neuen Zylinder fürs mopped geholt, mal sehen wie viel der bringt^^ hab mir erst n 80ccm holen wollen, jedoch soll der mit dem zylinderkopf so ne hohe kompression erzeugen dass es ruckzuck den kolben killt 
Zylinderkit NARAKU [V.2 72ccm] - GY6, Kymco 50ccm 2V | MOTOR | BT49QT-9S1 | Baotian


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (21. August 2010)

Nen 8GB Kingston USB-Stick für 17,98€ :p

@CPU-GPU Mit dem Zylinder dürftest du zufrieden sein, wirklich gutes Teil


----------



## Witcher (21. August 2010)

Ein paar Nike XCCELERATE und 1 Simpsons T-Shirt


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. August 2010)

Roccat Kave vor Paar tagen. Und der bass ist schlecht bei Musik  aber geiler Sound bei Games. Metro oder Mafia II


----------



## Shooter (21. August 2010)

Neues Gehäuse: Aerocool VX-e pro vor ein paar tagen^^


----------



## sh00t23 (21. August 2010)

Komplett neuer Rechner ^^
AMD Phenom II 945
Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH-Edition
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500gb
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B
2x 2GB G.Skill DDR3-1333 CL7
Sharkoon Rush Power 500W
Cooler Master 690 II


----------



## kero81 (21. August 2010)

Asus M4A88TD-M EVO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinländer (21. August 2010)

Heute bestellt:

eine zweite Gainward GTX 480
1x Corsair 950W NT
1x Raven 2
1x Corsair H50


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. August 2010)

Bisschen Haushaltsstuff... will ja auch geführt werden


----------



## clix1995 (22. August 2010)

Mein iphone  3Gs und ein roccat kave


----------



## Rheinlaender (22. August 2010)

zweite Gainward GTX 480
Corsair 950W NT
Raven 2
Corsair H50


----------



## Pikus (22. August 2010)

@ Rheinlaender & Rheinländer: ist das absicht oder is einem von euch (oder dir?) richtig langweilig?!? :motz:
Ihr wollt uns doch echt verarschen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. August 2010)

Eine neue Shisha für mixxed_up. Die alte ist irgendwie kaputt, ich musste sie ersetzen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. August 2010)

na dann hat er ja wieder was zu tun


----------



## iceman650 (22. August 2010)

PES 2011 und F1 2010 vorbestellt.
84€ - Dafür bin ich erstmal versorgt


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (23. August 2010)

The Pacific [Blu-Ray] vorbestellt. Und schooon wurde das Lieferdatum um eine Woche vorverlegt h3h3


----------



## Menthe (23. August 2010)

Shooter (BluRay Steelbook)
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Supreme Commander Forged Alliance


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2010)

Arcania - Gothic 4 Collectors Edition
Patrizier 4 Collectors Edition
Fallout New Vegas Collectors Edition


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. August 2010)

und für was sind die karten wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. August 2010)

Das Teufel Concept E400. Am Freitag bekommen, ausgepackt, aufgestellt, glücklich


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und für was sind die karten wenn man fragen darf?



Steel Panther, ne Glam-Rock/Funband aus Hollywood die hauptsächlich in Las Vegas auftritt.

Machen ziemlich coole Mucke und auch ordentlich Party bei den Konzerten!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. August 2010)

Ein paar Schweißbänder. So ist mein Hurricane-Festival-Band im Sportunterricht geschützt. 
Timer 2011. Es ist doch besser, wenn man in der Schule noch einen Terminkalender und Hausaufgabenheft außer dem Handy hat.


----------



## Oxid (23. August 2010)

Ein Samsung Blu-Ray Combolaufwerk, CMR Dirt 2, und eine MSI N460GTX Hawk!


----------



## Shooter (24. August 2010)

Einen Blu-ray Player der Marke Philips*


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. August 2010)

Päckche Kippen am Automat für 5€.


----------



## Oxid (24. August 2010)

MDPC Sleeve und Save my Wallet Tool!


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2010)

Wasserkühler für Grafikkarte
Aquaero inkl. Powermodul
Schlauch
Pumpe+AGB zum Spülen
Tempsensoren
Krimskrams

für nicht mal 100€


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2010)

2x Scythe Himuro
HDMI auf DVI adapter
7" DVI-Bildschirm für Tempsanzeige 
2x Grüne KK
___________
~100€


----------



## taks (24. August 2010)

Eine dreier Lizenz für Office 2010.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. August 2010)

- Jennifer's Body - Jungs nach ihrem Geschmack (Extended Version) [Blu-ray]
- Ghetto Gangz 2 - Ultimatum [Blu-ray]


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. August 2010)

Kfz Steuer für nen 2.0 tdci... aua... = 325€


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. August 2010)

Du hast dir ne Steuer "gekauft" ? 

Manche verstehen den Sinn des Threads wirklich nicht.


----------



## Necrobutcher (25. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du hast dir ne Steuer "gekauft" ?
> 
> Manche verstehen den Sinn des Threads wirklich nicht.



Und wenn jemand postet das er beim Fisör war ? In etwa dasselbe... Geld wurde ausgegeben und man hat etwas dafür bekommen...

Du bist scheinbar der einzige der hier etwas nicht versteht, denn dein Post beinhaltete keinerlei gekauftes Gut 

b2t:

- be.ez Notebooktasche fürs Macbook (be.ez LArobe Black Addict Notebookschutzhülle MB Pro 39,1 cm (15,4") Wasabi)


----------



## MaN!aC (25. August 2010)

Eigentlich sollen hier nur Sachen gepostet werden die für andere Forenmitgleider interessant sein können, weswegen Frisör völlig schnuppe ist.
...


- Geburtstagsgeschenk für einen Freund, Boondock Saints Shirt
- neue STX Shifter
- IG Kassette 11-28
- IG Kette


----------



## roga01 (25. August 2010)

Knie- Schienbeinschoner (in einem) von Dainese und ne Crash Pant von TSG (alles fürs Snowboarden, man muss ja schon mal vorsorgen ^^)


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. August 2010)

Neuer Zylinder fürs mopped, heute isser angekommen^^ morgen gleich einbauen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. August 2010)

MaN!aC schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollen hier nur Sachen gepostet werden die für andere Forenmitgleider interessant sein können, weswegen Frisör völlig schnuppe ist.



Richtig. Wen interessiert es ob ihr Steuern bezahlt habt, euch Kippen gekauft habt oder sonstige Dinge die nix mit PC Games Hardware zutun haben?! Richtig, niemand. 

Ich verweiße da gerne nochmal auf den Startpost: 



> Hier rein gehören Bilder sowie ne kleine Beschreibung des Gekauften.
> 
> *
> Allerdings keine Mahlzeiten, Zigaretten oder andere alltägliche, uninteresante Dinge.*


----------



## computertod (25. August 2010)

ne Handyaufladung für 15€
die 0,51€ waren doch sehr knapp^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. August 2010)

ne Fritzbox 7170 für 50€ inkl. hier im Forum


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

Denon PMA 560 68€ 
2x Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 160€
Hi-End Chinchkabel 16€
Pure Kupferlitze 2,5mm 5m 17€

Bilder reich ich nach^^ Die Boxen und die Kabel kommen morgen erst^^


----------



## computertod (25. August 2010)

und gerade noch nen Antennen adapter für mein Autoadio
6,90 für nen 4cm langes teil? WTF?


----------



## pixelflair (25. August 2010)

Also  

meine letzten paar Tage...


ViewSonic 23,6" TFT FullHD 
Xigmatek Asgard Tower
Coolermaster 360 Tower
Be-Quiet 350W pure Power NT
Tevii SatTV Karte S464 PCI low profile
Intel e6300 (danke nochmal an nfsgame xDD)
Nikon 50mm 1,8D
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 LP      
2x 120GB IDE (forum)
2x 256MB DDR1 Ram (ebay)
neues Sofa
neue Brille

und schon bissel länger her :

HP G61 Laptop xD


----------



## Menthe (25. August 2010)

Wall E auf BluRay


----------



## buzty (25. August 2010)

xbox 360 slim 250gb inkl. forza3 und gestern prinz pi - neopunk.


----------



## pagani-s (25. August 2010)

crysis warhead + crysis wars für 10 euro


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. August 2010)

n  neuen Wlan-stick nachdem meiner gestern iwie verreckt is -.-


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

2 X Klipsch RB 81

RB-81 Bookshelf Speaker - Overview


----------



## nyso (27. August 2010)

Linkin Park - The Catalyst
Als MP3 Download für 0,09€ bei Amazon


----------



## Pagz (27. August 2010)

Das hier: DT 770 PRO - Studiokopfhörer - Studio & Bühne - Kopfhörer & Headsets - Kopfhörer & Headsets


----------



## Ahab (27. August 2010)

Eine Asus Xonar DX.

Jetzt läuift mein Concept E100 endlich auf Hochtouren. 
Die Höhen so klar 
Die Mitten so sauber
Die Tiefen so verspielt und unglaublich tief!


----------



## pang! (27. August 2010)

hab mir gestern den ninja 3 lüfter gekäuft und silver3 paste,.. / cpu temperatur um "ca." 13° runter aber stabiler als boxed kühler von intel... mal schauen, suche gerade nach übertaktungsmöglichkeiten usw ^^


----------



## nyso (27. August 2010)

Die DX wirds bei mir auch demnächst^^


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Die DX wirds bei mir auch demnächst^^



Bei mir ist die Asus Xonar Essence geplant.


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2010)

_Mafia 2_ für PC, jetzt werden wir mal sehen, was dieses Game taugt.


----------



## computertod (27. August 2010)

... und ob du dir jetzt dochmal überlegst, dir doch neue Grakas zu kaufen^^ (wenn du noch die beiden X1950XT hast)


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2010)

XT*X*, wenn dann.

Die reichen noch für alles, solange es keine leistungsfähigeren Konsolen gibt.


----------



## nyso (27. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Asus Xonar Essence geplant.



Ich denk du willst dir auch die DX kaufen, weil die Essence keinen wirklich Vorteil hat, aber wesentlich mehr kostet


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. August 2010)

Bei G2Play:

Counter-Strike 1.6
Counter-Strike: Condition Zero
Counter-Strike: Source
Day of Defeat
Day of Defeat: Source
Deathmatch Classic
Ricochet


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich denk du willst dir auch die DX kaufen, weil die Essence keinen wirklich Vorteil hat, aber wesentlich mehr kostet



Hast recht, aber eventuell wirds doch die Xonar Essence.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. August 2010)

DoD: CS - das spiel ich auch xD

Bei Amazon: 
-With the Old Breed: At Peleliu and Okinawa
-Two and a half men Season 6 
-Hermann Hesse /Jubiläumsedition und 4 einzelne


----------



## Xion4 (28. August 2010)

Iron Man 1 + 2  BluRay Steelbook Preorder
Two and a half men Season 6 ... (gerade gesehen es gibt wohl schon nen Ausstrahltermin für Staffel 8 Episode 1 in den USA)
From Paris with Love BluRay
Cop Out BluRay
Neues Zahnrad für mein Crossbike
ein Galaxy S
ein Cube LTD Pro Mountainbike...

...verdammt teure Tage


----------



## faibel (28. August 2010)

Einen i30 in Vollausstattung für meine bessere Hälfte.


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. August 2010)

4 Karten für die Biertische in der Lanxess Arena an Silvester - 360€

Die Tage wird dann noch n Hotel gebucht.


----------



## pixelflair (31. August 2010)

Ein Nikkor 18-105mm 3,5-5,6 VR


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2010)

Wittenseer Sport Vital


----------



## serafen (31. August 2010)

*Logitech G700* - 79,99 € inkl. VK; und sofort lieferbar ... was will man mehr?!


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. August 2010)

Nike Shox für 89 € inkl.


----------



## computertod (31. August 2010)

nicht direkt gekauft: Creativ Soundworks SW320


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

Gerade voll bei Amazon.de zugeschlagen.

Two and a half Men Staffel 1-6 (je 9,99€)
Zombieland (6,89€)

Der PCGH-Schnäppchenführer rockt!


----------



## Lyran (31. August 2010)

XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog für 33€ + Versand


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. August 2010)

Na toll, ich hab für Staffel 1-5 jeweils 15€ bezahlt.

@Topic
Metal Slug 7 für 8€.


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Na toll, ich hab für Staffel 1-5 jeweils 15€ bezahlt.
> 
> @Topic
> Metal Slug 7 für 8€.




Schau täglich mal in den Schnäppchenführer von PCGH! 
Da gibts einige tolle Dinge abzuräumen.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. September 2010)

Metro 2033 (das Spiel, Steam)
Metro 2033 (Roman)
Star Wars: Republic Commando (Steam)


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. September 2010)

Metroid Other M und sone komische Monster Hunter Figur, gabs gratis dazu^^


----------



## Janny (2. September 2010)

Samsung Syncmaster P2350


----------



## Witcher (2. September 2010)

Einen 1-Farad Power Cap


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. September 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Gerade voll bei Amazon.de zugeschlagen.
> 
> Two and a half Men Staffel 1-6 (je 9,99€)
> Zombieland (6,89€)
> ...


die two and a half men hab ich mir auch besorgt  

kostet jetzt schon wieder 24,99€ (staffel6)


----------



## rebel85 (3. September 2010)

hbae mir das Asus Crosshair Formula IV (179,84€) geholt, Patroit ViperII Sector DDR3 RAM 2- 2x2GB Module (gesammt 241,74€)


----------



## 8800 GT (3. September 2010)

Mafia 2


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. September 2010)

2x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2010)

HILTI rockt! 


2 x Special Edding zum CD/DVD beschriften!


----------



## Pikus (3. September 2010)

Caseking.de » Media PC » DVI/HDMI/RGB Kabel » InLine HDMI auf DVI Adapterkabel vergoldete Kontakte - 2m

Damit ich endlich meinen 2. 19"er anschliessen kann


----------



## skdiggy (3. September 2010)

Hab mir  heute crysis warhead für 10 euro aus dem saturn besorgt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2010)

skdiggy schrieb:


> Hab mir  heute crysis warhead für 10 euro aus dem saturn besorgt



Wieso net das Doppelpack für 9,XX€ bei Amazon?


----------



## mixxed_up (3. September 2010)

Mafia II bei Müller - obwohl ich gesagt habe, dass ich keine PhysX Spiele kaufe. Naja ... 
Metro 2033 ist ja auch ein PhysX Spiel.


----------



## DM Design (3. September 2010)

Mafia II das Ende is aber entäuschend hoffe das wird per DLC verbessert


----------



## TheRammbock (3. September 2010)

Neue Latschen und Geschirrhandtücher


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2010)

Disturbed - Asylum (Limited-Edition, CD+DVD)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (4. September 2010)

EVGA 680i Board für 22 inkl.


----------



## Janny (4. September 2010)

-> Neuen Teppich und Möbel bei Ikea


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

Das Scythe Kamazo 2 für meine ehemalige PS3-HDD, die gestern einer WD mit 250GB weichen musste. 

Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Externe Gehäuse » Scythe » Scythe Kamazo 2 HDD Enclosure 2,5 eSATA


----------



## mixxed_up (4. September 2010)

Dmitry Glukhovsky - Metro 2034


----------



## skdiggy (4. September 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wieso net das Doppelpack für 9,XX€ bei Amazon?



war eigentlich kein geplanter kauf .


----------



## Pommes (5. September 2010)

Gaming 9 3 0


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. September 2010)

Bei Aral: Paysafecard 25€

Bei Steam:

Company of Heroes Gold
Worms Reloaded


----------



## Pikus (5. September 2010)

(so gut wie) endlich einen 2. HDD-Käfig für mein Xigmatek Utgard! Damit steht den 2. Grünen LED-Lüffi in der front nix mehr im Wege!


----------



## Janny (5. September 2010)

Thermaltake Shark, für'n Winter etwas zum Modden


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

Denon TU-660, damit ich wieder Radio hören kann


----------



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

Company of Heroes Gold bei Steam


----------



## computertod (6. September 2010)

20m LAN Kabel für 9,95


----------



## Janny (6. September 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> 20m LAN Kabel für 9,95



20m ? wo willst'n damit hin ?


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

> 20m ? wo willst'n damit hin ?


Geht ja noch. Ich brauch 100m 

BTT:

Am WE bei Ikea einen Schrank (185cm x 185cm) und einen Couchtisch in Schwarz.


----------



## Pikus (6. September 2010)

Wir haben ca 70m ffürs haus gebaraucht 
@Pain: und einen PC, der storniert wurde, jaja... 

@T ATX-24Pin + 4Pin-CPU -Stromkabelverlängerungen


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

> @Pain: und einen PC, der storniert wurde, jaja...



Mach dich nur Lustig...^^


----------



## Pikus (6. September 2010)

Nieeee 
*AnModeratorTitelErinner*
Ich bin dann mal weg, nech?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (6. September 2010)

2 CPU Pötte von Otti. Einmal für Dice und einmal für LN2.

dauert etwas bis es erste bilder gibt^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. September 2010)

Nen Hooded Zipper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (6. September 2010)

ein Dremel


----------



## nulchking (6. September 2010)

Samstag für über 100€ den Tag mit shoppen verbracht 
Eigentlich alles Zeug was ich nicht brauch aber egal


----------



## nyso (6. September 2010)

nulchking, da gibts sone Interessengemeinschaft, die wäre wohl genau was für dich


----------



## nulchking (6. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> nulchking, da gibts sone Interessengemeinschaft, die wäre wohl genau was für dich


Welche denn? 

Bzw. Morgen abend geht es Kirmes denke da komme ich auch nicht ganz ohne Ausgaben weg


----------



## nyso (6. September 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/wir-brauchens-eigentlich-nicht-aber-kaufens-trotzdem.html


----------



## Namaker (6. September 2010)

Einen schönen Samsung LE40C530, mit dem mein Giro jetzt erst einmal wieder leer ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. September 2010)

Ich habe gerade das erste Mal in meinem Leben getankt. (Also nichts Alltägliches!)
~5L Aral Ultimate 102

Bei Steam:

Cossacks: Back to War
Chime


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. September 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade das erste Mal in meinem Leben getankt. (Also nichts Alltägliches!)
> ~5L Aral Ultimate 102


lol, haste n rennwagen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> lol, haste n rennwagen?


Nein, aber so viel teurer ist es auch nicht. Billigbenzin ist mir zu Hartz-IV-mäßig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. September 2010)

und teuer sprit bei nem normalen auto zeugt von unwissen 
zum thema: N kasten Schussenrieder Original N°1


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. September 2010)

Nö, weil dadurch um 0,001756 PS mehr vorhanden sind. 

Mich nervt, dass ich nicht bei Amazon bestellen kann.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. September 2010)

0,5PS mehr kann man dem Auto damit vielleicht schon entlocken. Ansonsten hat man wenigstens nicht das Gefühl, das allerbilligste gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. September 2010)

Da holst du mit besserem Öl schon mehr raus.


----------



## Sash (6. September 2010)

beim motorrad tank ich immer bei shell das ultimate oder v-power.. naja das was mom halt aktuell ist.


----------



## Janny (6. September 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nö, weil dadurch um 0,001756 PS mehr vorhanden sind.
> 
> Mich nervt, dass ich nicht bei Amazon bestellen kann.



Falscher Thread ? 

n' Schulbuch .. musste sein


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. September 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Falscher Thread ?


Nö, denn wenn ich etwas bestellen hätte können, dann hätte ich auch was hinschreiben können. 

PS: Und das nervt.


----------



## iRaptor (6. September 2010)

HTC Desire


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> beim motorrad tank ich immer bei shell das ultimate oder v-power.. naja das was mom halt aktuell ist.


Sinn?


----------



## Janny (6. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Sinn?



Joar, besser für denn Motor.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. September 2010)

nein, erst wenn der motor EXTREM viel leistung hat. Sonst bringt es null, nur n unnötig großes loch im Geldbeutel


----------



## alm0st (7. September 2010)

Hab mir grade ne Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series gegeöhnt


----------



## Janny (7. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nein, erst wenn der motor EXTREM viel leistung hat. Sonst bringt es null, nur n unnötig großes loch im Geldbeutel



Stimmt nicht, das Auto springt im allgemeinen besser an, läuft ruhiger, in gewissen Drehzahlbereichen bringt es mehr Leistung, je nach baujahr.

Autos unter 2000 und Oldtimer sollten nur Ultimate/ V-Power tanken, weils dem Motor zu gute kommt. Bei neueren Modellen steht im Tankdeckel meist eh schon Super-Plus, kein normales Super mehr.

Sorry für Offt.


----------



## computertod (7. September 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> 20m ? wo willst'n damit hin ?


vom Erdgeschoss in den 2. Stock (Dachgeschoss)


----------



## buzty (7. September 2010)

gestern: razer abyssus
am wochenende: 6 xbox360-spiele ertauscht


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. September 2010)

Ein Paar original Crocs und ein paar von diesen Jibbitz für meine Freundin zur Ausbildung als Geschenk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

Ich wolt schon sagen

Den Schuh gesehen und gedacht, wat kauft der sich für Schuhe
Gestern ne schwarze Jacke, heute lila Clocks, na wems gefällt^^

Aber wenns für die bessere Hälfte ist, ist ja ok


----------



## TheRammbock (8. September 2010)

Viel zuviel, wieder mal. 

3 Sweatshirts, Material für die Satellitenschüssel, 5 Regale und Dekozeugs für´s Bad


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. September 2010)

Mafia I


----------



## DAEF13 (8. September 2010)

Landwirtschafts Simulator 2011 

Wird wohl am 18.10 verschickt


----------



## mixxed_up (8. September 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Landwirtschafts Simulator 2011
> 
> Wird wohl am 18.10 verschickt




Boah das Spiel rockt bestimmt die Bude. 

@ Topic

Noch mal Metro 2034, weil das alte an amazon zurückgeht.


----------



## Tobucu (9. September 2010)

Hab meiner ATI 4870 1Gb einen neuen Spielkameraden besorgt (MSI GTX 460 Hawk).
Damit die sich vertragen auch gleich ein neuen Spielplatz ( MSI 870 A Fuzion).
Mal sehen ob die sich vertragen, kann ich leider erst am Wochende überprüfen da mir die Zeit fehlt.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2010)

Ein Käfig voller Helden: Staffel 6
Linkin Park - A Thousand Suns Limited Edition
Brooklyns Finest


----------



## mixxed_up (9. September 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Hab meiner ATI 4870 1Gb einen neuen Spielkameraden besorgt (MSI GTX 460 Hawk).
> Damit die sich vertragen auch gleich ein neuen Spielplatz ( MSI 870 A Fuzion).
> Mal sehen ob die sich vertragen, kann ich leider erst am Wochende überprüfen da mir die Zeit fehlt.




Du weißt aber schon, dass das sehr schlecht funktioniert, und DX11 damit nicht nutzbar ist, weil die HD 4870 nur DX10.1 beherrscht?


----------



## The_Freak (9. September 2010)

Ein Gaastra Sweatshirt, das ist sooo nice wenns kalt ist ^^


----------



## Tobucu (9. September 2010)

@ mixxed_up
Die paar Spiele die DX 11 bis jetzt nutzen ist mir das wayne. Die Ati bleibt noch übergangsweise drinn, kommt  als nähstes ersetzt.  Werde das ganze noch probieren.


----------



## Janny (9. September 2010)

Schleifpapier von 600 bis 200 alles 2x.


----------



## computertod (10. September 2010)

für meinen Bruder ne XP Home Lizenz für 10 incl.


----------



## Pikus (10. September 2010)

Borderlands


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2010)

Des Königs Henker & Aus der Asche von Saltatio Mortis bei Amazon, habe endlich soviel Kohle zusammen das es glatt für beide CD's gereicht hat. 

Spielt auf Saltatio Mortis, spielt auf.

Käme das Nokia X6 nicht dazwischen hätte ich mir die Scheiben früher gekauft, am 14.09. darf ich sie mein nennen.


----------



## Witcher (10. September 2010)

Impulse Subwoofer


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2010)

30 Kilo Dice


----------



## mixxed_up (11. September 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> 2 bratwürste auf dem Aula Sponsorenlauf
> Waren verdammt legger





Janny schrieb:


> Macht sowas Spaß ?
> 
> 2x Volvic Wasser





nulchking schrieb:


> 6 Stücke Kuchen beim Bäcker
> 10 Tüten Haribos





r34ln00b schrieb:


> sub d. tages.




Habt ihr alle mal den Startpost gelesen? Da steht eindeutig *keine alltäglichen Dinge*!

@ Topic:

Mafia 1


----------



## nyso (11. September 2010)

1m Chinchkabel mit vergoldeten Anschlüssen, jetzt hängt der Denon TU-660 endlich am Denon PMA-560

Und es ist noch besser, als ich erwartet hatte 20€ für das Radioteil, und ich will mal ein Radio sehen, das für 20€ solchen Sound abliefert


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2010)

1x Franziskaner Weißbier
1x Linkin Park - A thousand Suns (Limited-Edition) bestellt.


----------



## Janny (11. September 2010)

Counter Strike Source, Belkin USB Hub, Müllermilch Kirsch und 2 Thunfish Sanwiches


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. September 2010)

60L Sprit und eine Flasche Bleiersatz


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2010)

Und wo kam das beides rein?


----------



## Tobucu (11. September 2010)

Samsung DVD Brenner mit Sata anschluß wegen neues Motherboard.


----------



## Klutten (12. September 2010)

Passend zum neuen Auto... 

-> Neue Felgen vom M5 - Design M166 in 8,5J x 19 H2 ET12 + 9,5J x 19 H2 ET28 
-> Neues M-Lenkrad
-> Bluetooth-Umbau für mein iPhone 3Gs
-> Zusatzwasserpumpe für Standheizung
-> Kleinteile


----------



## grubsnek (12. September 2010)

Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard für 1€


----------



## T'PAU (12. September 2010)

Denon AVR-2310 
Bei 499 €uronen beim S*t*rn konnte ich nicht mehr wiederstehen! 
Nun kann ich endlich alle Tonformate verarbeiten und 'n Blu-Ray Player kann kommen.


----------



## RapToX (12. September 2010)

gran torino (bd-steelbook)
2012 (bd-steelbook)
and hell followed with - proprioception
comeback kid - symptoms + cures


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. September 2010)

DvDs 
Schallplatten 
Kapu


----------



## JimPanske (13. September 2010)

Da meine Platten demnächst den Geist aufgeben, zwei neue:

Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ) 1 TB
Western Digital Caviar Black (WD6401AALS) 640 GB
2x Sata Kabel 0,5m


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. September 2010)

Thilo Sarrazin - Deutschland schafft sich ab

Man möcht ja genauestens drüber informiert sein um was alle leute son mords geschiss machen


----------



## Ibatz! (14. September 2010)

Ein Lian Li PC-7FN


----------



## nyso (15. September 2010)

Star Wars Knights of the old Republic für 2,25


----------



## Janny (15. September 2010)

Die neue Games Aktuell.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. September 2010)

Metro 2033 für jemanden, der viel für mich gemacht hat.


----------



## neuer101 (16. September 2010)

Da mein altes Headset den Geist aufgegeben hat, hab ich mir grad das Creative FATAL1TY Pro Series MKII Gaming Headset bestellt .


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2010)

Gainward GTX 460


----------



## funkyaiman (16. September 2010)

einen neuen PC, selbst zusammengeschraubt


----------



## Tobucu (16. September 2010)

Xfx Radeon HD 5870
Wollt ich eigentlich garnicht kaufen, stöberte durch unseren Expertmarkt und da fiel mir der runtergesetzte Preis auf. Da konnte ich mich nicht zurück halten.


----------



## Der Chaos (17. September 2010)

Nen T2 Plus Lenkeraufsatz für mein Rennrad.


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Palit Gts 250


----------



## Janny (17. September 2010)

2 x Dosen Weiß glänzend, 1x Dose Grundierung, 1x Dose Klarlack


----------



## RonnieColeman (17. September 2010)

Zalman ZM-MC1 Plus
Prolimatech PK-1

bei aquatuning, hoffe es kommt bald


----------



## Pikus (17. September 2010)

Disturbed - Asylum Deluxe Edition
Weingstens die bleiben bei ihrem alten Stil


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. September 2010)

Einen neuen Dremel + 2 45° Waküwinkel...


----------



## chris1995 (18. September 2010)

eine hd 5970 und eine gt 220 für phys X


----------



## AMDman (18. September 2010)

Heute kam meine GTX 470 an...freu*

achja...meine GTX 460 kommt dann jetzt in den VK thread...


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2010)

_Schlag den Raab: Das offizielle Computerspiel_


----------



## sen1287 (18. September 2010)

1055t mein alter ist futsch


----------



## Siffer81 (18. September 2010)

eine Corsair Force F120 120GB SSD,   da meine WD Velocyraptor 150gb gestorben ist.


----------



## Menthe (18. September 2010)

Ne neue Jacke, der Herbst/Winter kann kommen


----------



## JimPanske (18. September 2010)

Den " HP ZR24w " Monitor


----------



## pagani-s (19. September 2010)

nen 2. xilence gehäuselüfter für meine festplattenecke
und das nette spielzeug hier
klick


----------



## iceman650 (19. September 2010)

Einen Satz Felgen für meinen Vater ersteigert. (er bezahlt )
BMW Doppelspeiche 111 für BMW X3. Billich, billich, billich


----------



## taks (19. September 2010)

Lenovo ThinkPad X201, i5 520M, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, 12.1" entspiegelt 

Und dazu:

Logitech M505 Wireless Mouse

Lite-On eTAU108, ext. Slim


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

30m Kabel für meine Teufelboxen


----------



## der_yappi (20. September 2010)

Schreibkram für die Berufsschule (also Ordner, Block etc.)
Hochzeitsgeschenk für meinen Cousin (Sparschwein mit 60€ in Münzen, Karte, zwei Flaschen Wein mit Deko und dann alles schön verpacken lassen)


----------



## Witcher (20. September 2010)

4 GB Corsair Ram hier im Forum


----------



## CentaX (20. September 2010)

Korg AW-2G Stimmgerät (kommt live bestimmt geil  Dafür hab ichs eigl auch gekauft, und auch, weil das Ibanez LU-10 ein Schei*teil ist [nichts gegen Ibanez, aber: außer Instrumente bauen die nur Mist, sogar der Gurt von meinem Bass ist Mist, der verlängert sich immer selber])

Das soll mal morgen ankommen, ist zwar "nur" ein Stimmgerät aber ich freu mich drauf wie sau


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2010)

Zotac GTX 470.....

Meine Frau killt mich diese Woche noch  ..


----------



## pagani-s (20. September 2010)

ein escort cabrio
xr3i
passend zum winter^^


----------



## Pikus (20. September 2010)

Metro 2033
Ich hab mir noch nie so viele games innerhalb von so kurzer zeit gekauft


----------



## TwilightAngel (20. September 2010)

Noch mehr zu lesen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. September 2010)

Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) 

Endlich verfügbar, direkt gekauft 
Wenn PCGH vorher nix bringt, kommt ne Review


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (21. September 2010)

Logitech RX1000 Laser für mein MacBook, danke lieber PCGH-Preisvergleich


----------



## nulchking (21. September 2010)

Das Buch City of Ashes


----------



## Witcher (21. September 2010)

Ein AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+ Brisbane


----------



## ich558 (21. September 2010)

Hoffentlich so scharf wie versprochen


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. September 2010)

die schärfste chilisauce isses bestimmt nicht


----------



## ich558 (21. September 2010)

Das ist mir auch klar aber hoffentlich das schärfste was ich bisher hatte  ich liebe scharf esse manchmal zu Pommes anstatt Ketchup Sambal Olek pur^^


----------



## CeresPK (21. September 2010)

Einen bluetooth Dongle mit Broadcom Chip
damit ich den PS3 Controller endlich kabellos nutzen kann (mit meinem bisherigen CSR Dongle spasstet er ziemlich umher xD)


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. September 2010)

Kauf dir lieber was richtig scharfes und nich so nen Käse


----------



## Mischk@ (22. September 2010)

GTX 470 von Gainward !!! 

vorher HD5770...


----------



## potzblitz (22. September 2010)

PowerColor HD 5850 PCS+ & Cougar CM 700 an Hardware. Metro 2033, Alien vs. Predator, Anno 1701 Der Fluch des Drachen PC Spiele, God of War Collection & God of War 3 für die PS3


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. September 2010)

microsoft SideWinder x6, heute eingetroffen und schreib gerade damit!

einfach nur genial!


----------



## nulchking (23. September 2010)

Einene neuen Fernseher, 1 paar InEars sowie ein Buch für Deutsch ^^
Sind knapp 410 € geworden


----------



## Janny (24. September 2010)

Einen grauen Mantel und ein Lilanes Hemd bei H&M. 

Das war mal wieder "grade durch die stadt gehen" .. wieder mal über 100€ da gelassen .. ^^


----------



## Shi (24. September 2010)

Irgend so ein Lian Li Gehäuse


----------



## TheGamler (24. September 2010)

Neue Schuhe und 3 neues Shirts, absolut nix spannendes! Waren aber Schnäppchen!


----------



## pagani-s (25. September 2010)

Razer Lycosa Gaming keyboard

nix draus geworden
da wurde eine falsche tastatur gelistet
nun hab ich die microsoft sidewinder x4 gekauft


----------



## Tobucu (25. September 2010)

Ein PCG Hardware Premium Abo


----------



## Pikus (25. September 2010)

Eine neue Klobrille


----------



## chris1995 (26. September 2010)

Ich hab mir gerade ein Asus Crosshair IV Extreme bestelt mit passendem Gehäuse:Coller Master HAF XR C-942 Ich freu mich schon aufs Zusammenbauen!

MfG Chris


----------



## The_Freak (26. September 2010)

Einen Canton AS 65.2 SC für 133€ incl 

Mal schauen wie er sich so macht als Unterstützung zu meinen Canton GLE 403'ern... 
Wenn er zu schlapp ist, gibts Weihnachten einen neuen.


----------



## Menthe (26. September 2010)

Ne Tankfüllung für ca. 50€


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (26. September 2010)

Ein MSI 870A-G54 und der dazugehörige Phenom II X6 1055T. Der passende Ram und mein Xigmatek Asgard kommen dann die Tage.
 Bin sehr gespannt auf die neue Leistung  (Altes System: E4300 @ 2800MHz, 2GB DDR2,...)


----------



## domi-germany (27. September 2010)

5M LED SMD Streifen Strip 5050&RGB wasserd.&Controller bei eBay.de: LED - Leuchten (endet 25.09.10 17:40:21 MESZ)

 Coole Sache


----------



## TheGamler (28. September 2010)

Das neue Creative Tactic 3D und nen neues Snowboard 
Der Winter kann kommen!


----------



## pixelflair (28. September 2010)

Batteriegriff für meine d90 + 2akkus

sytche shruiken und ati hd5450 für mein htpc


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (28. September 2010)

2x Medal of Honor aus UK yeah  26 Pfund :p


----------



## chris1995 (28. September 2010)

Kabelbinder für meinen Pc Umbau


----------



## iceman650 (28. September 2010)

Ich habe gekauft: 
-Das Album "Clapton" von Eric Clapton
-Die DVD "Wonderful Tonight Live In Japan 2009" von Eric Clapton
-Martin Guitars MEC13 (Claptons choice )Saiten für die Klampfe, da die alten schon 30 Jahre alt waren und ich mir nicht diese alten Kackviecher antun muss (bisher noch nie Gitarre gespielt, schaden wirds ja nicht, mal etwas zu üben )...


----------



## CentaX (28. September 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich habe gekauft:
> -Das Album "Clapton" von Eric Clapton
> -Die DVD "Wonderful Tonight Live In Japan 2009" von Eric Clapton
> -Martin Guitars MEC13 (Claptons choice )Saiten für die Klampfe, da die alten schon 30 Jahre alt waren und ich mir nicht diese alten Kackviecher antun muss (*bisher noch nie Gitarre gespielt, schaden wirds ja nicht, mal etwas zu üben *)...



Stimmt. Dein Name ist übrigens gleichzeitig der eine der bekanntesten Gitarren, wollt ich grad mal so sagen ;D
Fang aber bitte nicht damit an, Clapton zu üben ...


----------



## iceman650 (28. September 2010)

Joa, mit Clapton-Songs anfangen ist eher tödlich 
Ist ja nicht das erste Instrument, das ich spiele.

Meinst du mit meinem Namen, der eine Gitarre darstellt die Ibanez Iceman?
Naja, wenn dann käme mir eine Epiphone Les Paul ins Haus, wenn ich denn Spaß an der Gitarre finde. Eher klassisches Aussehen und auf Understatement aus.


----------



## CentaX (28. September 2010)

Jap, meinte die Ibanez ;D
Mag solche Gitarren eigl auch nicht, wobei die Iceman noch die "schönere der hässlicheren" ist 
Ich spiel eigl nur Gitarren mit der "Grundform" ner Strat (allerdings keine richtige Strat, weil die mag ich nich^^) .. Hab hier ne Schecter Omen 6 Extreme AMB und ne Schecter C-1 Hellraiser FR ist als zweite geplant. Zumindest letztere sieht dann schon etwas heavy aus, aber die Form ist eigl überall die gleiche ^^ Auch beim Bass, Ibanez SR ... Form ist ähnlich. Das einzige, was ich noch cool find, ist die Form der Schecter Revenger.. Aber sonst geht bei mir nichts ;D

Was hast dun vorher gespielt?


----------



## Two-Face (29. September 2010)

Korn - Korn 3: Remember who you are (Special-Edition, CD+DVD)


----------



## taks (29. September 2010)

Mal wieder ne WoW Prepaid Karte


----------



## Fransen (29. September 2010)

HTC Wildfire + MaxFlat M und Web'n'Walk.


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2010)

USB Switch + USB Hub

Prima Kombi um mehrere PCs mit einer Ladung Peripherie zu bedienen.


----------



## Rocksteak (29. September 2010)

rapidshare premium account aufgerüstet


----------



## derstef (29. September 2010)

EVGA 780i FTW + Anfitec Kühler


----------



## Hyper1on (30. September 2010)

OCZ Vertex 2 60 GB, 4 GB Mushkin Stiletto DDR2-800 Ram


----------



## Witcher (30. September 2010)

1 Leatherman Multifunktionstool


----------



## Maaarc (30. September 2010)

Neuen PC mit: (sig)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. September 2010)

Ein Paar weiße Kings-Handschuhe mit 10oz  Super Teile.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (30. September 2010)

Gran Turismo 5 für die PS3 vorbestellt...freu mich sooo drauf


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Oktober 2010)

Extrememory HyPerformance Secure Digital High Capacity (SDHC) Card 32GB Speicherkarte
62,20 € bei Amazon


----------



## JC88 (1. Oktober 2010)

"IT-Handbuch. IT-Systemkaufmann/-frau, Informatikkaufmann/-frau"

"Kommunikationstraining - Kaufmännische Berufe: Fit für Präsentation und Fachgespräch Schülerbuch"

bei Amazon...Berufsschule ich komme


----------



## Menthe (1. Oktober 2010)

Matrix Premium Collection (BluRay)


----------



## Janny (1. Oktober 2010)

Win 7 Home Premium


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. Oktober 2010)

Darksiders


----------



## Two-Face (1. Oktober 2010)

Ace of Base - The Golden Ratio grad' heut angekommen. Und neue Brillengläser für 235€.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Oktober 2010)

N einwöchiges Abo bei sport1 für den "PDC World Grand Prix". endlich mal wieder n gescheites turnier


----------



## CentaX (2. Oktober 2010)

Die im Anhang. Sie sehen einfach so genial aus *.*
Aus den USA von Freunden mitgebracht, kosten umgerechnet 50€, glaub ich. Schwarze Schnürsenkel hatt ich hier noch rumfliegen, die weißen sahen mir zu sehr nach Pimp-HipHop aus, wusst ich aber schon vorher. Auf die Idee mit den Schuhen bin ich durch Bild nr. 3 gekommen ^^ Jetzt bräucht ich eigl nur noch ne weiße Jeans, dann wär der Look perfekt (nur, dass ichn bisschen gepflegter als der Typ aussehe ;D)


----------



## Feuerreiter (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds etwas hässlich (also die Schuhe  )... egal.
Gekauft habe ich mir gestern eine Sony alpha 33.

Soll angeblich morgen ankommen, aber mit Hermes. Also wohl doch erst in vier Tagen..


----------



## Witcher (3. Oktober 2010)

eine Suzuki RG80 Gamma


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2010)

War für 300 euro Shoppen xx
Das teuerste davon is meine neue Winterjacke von Esprit für 180 euro oo Hab mir noch nie so ein teures Kleidungsstück gekauft. Aber vom Feeling und der Qualität her lohnt sich die Investition. Besser als die C&A Jacken für 40 euro


----------



## pagani-s (3. Oktober 2010)

eine usb 2.0 karte für meine tante
einen mp3player für meinen daddy der nächste woche 55 wird^^
ein neues ladegerät +akku für meine jaytech hd videoshot dvh24


----------



## RapToX (3. Oktober 2010)

2gb corsair xms2 ddr2-800
be quiet silent wings pure 92mm

beides fürn zweit-pc


----------



## computertod (3. Oktober 2010)

nen 2m VGA Verlängerunskabel für 1€ + 6,90 Versand


----------



## Namaker (3. Oktober 2010)

Samsung Wave für 150€.
Morgen werd ich's dann einem Kumpel für 200€ weiterverkaufen.


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

15m Flachband-Lankabel, dazu einen Lan-Repeater und nochmal 10m Flachband-Lankabel.
Das W-Lan spinnt nur noch rum, wird jetzt also gegen gute Kabel ersetzt

Und noch The Battle, Honor Him und Now we are free als MP3 vom Gladiator-Soundtrack. Außerdem die Gladiator DVD als Extended Edition, die soll die beste Qualität von allen kaufbaren Versionen haben. Selbst der Blu Ray-Version soll sie überlegen sein


----------



## Menthe (4. Oktober 2010)

Simpsons der Film (Bluray) und ne 1TB Platte. 

@nyso
Wie soll den ne DVD einer Bluray bildmäßig überlegen sein?


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

Ganz einfach. Die BluRay soll extrem nachgeschärft worden sein, so das es jetzt einfach ******* aussieht. Viele Details etc. die einfach verschwunden sind, unnatürliche Scharfe usw.
Die DVD-Version von 2005 soll hingegen sogar mit neuerer Technik als die 2006er BluRay bearbeitet worden sein, und ohne übertriebene Schärfe.


----------



## Pikus (4. Oktober 2010)

Die hier: Philips SHE 6000 In-Ear-Kopfhörer mit Virtual Surround: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sauguter klang für den preis. Und der grüne ring gefällt mir auch


----------



## Namaker (4. Oktober 2010)

> Dieses patentierte reflektierende Lautsprecher-Design schafft einen Surround Sound-Effekt, der ein HiFi-Audioerlebnis in einer Qualität wie im Konzert erzeugt.


Wenn ich das schon lese 


Einen Haarschnitt.


----------



## Pikus (4. Oktober 2010)

Jap, das ist schon etwas sehr übertrieben... aber der sound ist für 17€+V echt nicht schlecht


----------



## d b (4. Oktober 2010)

Bad cimpany 2 im inet sollte eigentlich morgen kommen bei den ganzen fanboys hier konnt icke ja net nein sagen!


----------



## kassi (5. Oktober 2010)

Sidewinder X4 Tastatur


----------



## Pikus (5. Oktober 2010)

Roccat Kone [+]


----------



## Xyrian (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab grade 40 330V/100uF Kondensatoren bestellt  180 Joule elektrische Energie, haha!
Elektromagnetischer Linearbeschleuniger, ich komme! 

Xyrian


----------



## Menthe (5. Oktober 2010)

The Day After Tomorrow (Bluray)


----------



## Oxid (6. Oktober 2010)

Roccat Kave


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Oktober 2010)

Sansa Clip+ 2 GB 
Crime in Stereo - I was trying to describe you to someone... vinyl 
Crime in Stereo - Selective Wreckage vinyl


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2010)

Shutter Island Limited Edition
Mindhunters
Iron Man II Limited Edition
The Pacific (Exklusive Amazon-Edition)


----------



## FrozenBoy (6. Oktober 2010)

ok hab die Description am Anfang dann mal gelesen... sry Painkiller 

hmm... dann... 

Transformers II Steelbook
Halloween Steelbook
Watchmen Steelbook


----------



## The_Freak (6. Oktober 2010)

2300 Ubisoft Aktien für ca. 20 000€.

Bei Planspiel Börse  ;D


----------



## seth0487 (6. Oktober 2010)

Meine neue Hardware!
Auf der Bestellung fehlt allerdings das Xigmatek Midgard...
Hoffentlich sind die Sachen morgen da!


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2010)

So n Ding um den Fotosensor meiner Nikon zu reinigen


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2010)

Die neue PCGH und die CHIP Foto


----------



## Re4dt (6. Oktober 2010)

Die neue Ausgabe von Pcgh (an dieser Stelle wieder Tolle Ausgabe vorallem mit dem netzteiltest ) und Dominator Ramspeicher endlich Bestellt


----------



## Shi (6. Oktober 2010)

ein Super Flower Netzteil (ftw!) und einen 22" Moni


----------



## Menthe (6. Oktober 2010)

Die neue PCGH natürlich


----------



## Janny (6. Oktober 2010)

Amd X4 955 BE


----------



## T'PAU (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei der S*t*rn -20% Aktion zugeschlagen 
Drei Blu-Rays:

- Unsere Ozeane
- Iron Man 2
- Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (uncut) <-- für diese BR hab ich den Typ vom Tresen erstmal ins Lager geschickt! 

Nun muss ich mir _nur noch_ 'nen Blu-Ray Player kaufen.


----------



## fuddles (7. Oktober 2010)

LG 50PK350, der 32" Samsung LCD wurde mir zu klein^^


----------



## pagani-s (7. Oktober 2010)

nen ticket für 16km/h zu schnell


----------



## Janny (7. Oktober 2010)

Grade angekommen; Asus VE246


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2010)

Frisch importiert aus dem fernen England! ---> *"Prototype"*

Ein Spiel das fast nicht mehr zu bekommen ist! Ich hab´s jetzt zweimal  Einmal kommt es in meinen Raritäten-Schrank. xDD


----------



## Janny (8. Oktober 2010)

Die neue PCGH


----------



## Lyran (8. Oktober 2010)

einen E5200 und eine externe Samsung F3 1TB hier im Forum


----------



## püschi (8. Oktober 2010)

Einen neuen Schreibtisch  Musste mal mehr Platz her


----------



## Witcher (8. Oktober 2010)

Sennheiser HD202 II Kopfhörer


----------



## der_yappi (9. Oktober 2010)

Der Winter steht so langsam vor der Tür:

4 x Dunlop Winter Response auf 15" Alus


----------



## Tobucu (9. Oktober 2010)

2 neue Reifen, 2 Achsmanschetten, Leuchtmittel für die Nummernschildbeleuchtung.
Endlich wieder 2 Jahre TÜV.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2010)

Civilization 5: Special-Edition bestellt, endlich mal dazugekommen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Oktober 2010)

15€ Aldi-Handyguthaben


----------



## Pikus (9. Oktober 2010)

PCGH & Bier, Energy, 3 Pizzen und ne flasche rum.

Wenn jetzt jemand kommt und sagt: "keine alltäglichen dinge! "
-> das is nix alltägliches, das ist ausrüstung für ne LAN


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Oktober 2010)

Etwas Kleinzeugs:

- Xigmatek Midgard (in schwarz)
- 4GB GSkill DDR3 1600
- Externe HDD CN Memory Core 640GB

Endlich kann der neue Rechner aufgebaut werden


----------



## Witcher (10. Oktober 2010)

Einen Schwarzen Glaskopf aus den 70 er Jahren für meine Kopfhörer


----------



## JC88 (10. Oktober 2010)

Zwei Regalsysteme LACK und n Spiegel von nem bekannten schwedischen Möbelhaus, die gefühlte 20kg dekozeugs erstmal aussen vor gelassen....achja, wir sind ja "nur zum gucken" hingefahren


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Oktober 2010)

- N neuen 32" LCD von Philips (5405H/12)
- n HD-Reciver von Kathrein (UFS900)
- n Fernsehsessel mit fußhocker

Gesamtkosten um die 825 €, jetzt is mal wieder für ne weile ruhe


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Oktober 2010)

Crysis Maximum Edition bei Steam als Geschenk für mich


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Oktober 2010)

4GB OCZ Platinum DDR 3 1333,  timings7.7.7.20

für 74,90€..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht zusammen 8GB........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon Ram-Disk ausprobiert.....lool

geht gut ab...........
MFG


----------



## Uziflator (12. Oktober 2010)

Win 7  Home Premium 64 Bit Endlich

Nie wieder Vista


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

Japp. hab meins gestern zum bday bekommen 

sry für OT


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Oktober 2010)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Win 7 Home Premium 64 Bit Endlich
> 
> Nie wieder Vista


 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Re4dt (12. Oktober 2010)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Nie wieder Vista


wääääh Vista  Das ist ja Selbstmord  Viel Spaß mit deinem Windows * 7*


----------



## Two-Face (12. Oktober 2010)

Joe Cocker - Hard Knocks


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Oktober 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Japp. hab meins gestern zum bday bekommen
> 
> sry für OT


 
Glückwunsch nachträglich 
und zu Win 7.............








@ ALL..............


Fals ihr mal die erste Seite gelesen habt,
steht da ,
das auch immer hübsch Bilder zum gekauften "Produkt" gehören!!!
Macht die Sache auch interresanter..............


MFG


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

Is ja gut  hier kommen ja bilder 
---> danke für den glückwunsch 


@T: eine externe 2,5"-platte... hauptsächlich, damit ich besagtes Win7 installieren kann


----------



## TheRammbock (13. Oktober 2010)

5 Eneloop Akkus mit Lötfahnen


----------



## Feuerreiter (13. Oktober 2010)

lömöknm


----------



## blubbi06 (13. Oktober 2010)

kürzlich Bad Company 2 erstanden, aber nur als Key, deshalb gibt's davon auch kein Bildchen


----------



## Sanger (13. Oktober 2010)

GTX 470 von CLOURFUL für 250 € besser gehts ja wohl garnich...


----------



## Re4dt (13. Oktober 2010)

Neues Objektiv bestellt
Canon EF 50mm / 1,8 
und dazu eine objektiv atrappe 
http://www.stronggorilla.com/images/produkte/i10/10121-DSLR-Objektiv-Becher-1.jpg


----------



## potzblitz (13. Oktober 2010)

Gerade ne neue Xbox360 Slim gekauft Microsoft Xbox 360 S 250GB Konsole incl. Forza 3 und Alan Wake


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. Oktober 2010)

- Medal of Honor Tier 1 PEGI 
- Displayfolie für das Wildfire meiner Freundin
- Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Oktober 2010)

Lost Planet 2


----------



## JC88 (13. Oktober 2010)

EVGA GTX460 1GB
Corsair Obsidian 700D


----------



## Pikus (13. Oktober 2010)

4 Grüne Kaltlichtkathoden hier im forum und eine 60x30cm große, grüne plexoplatte 
das ergebniss dieser "teile" wird bald hier im forum zu sehen sein


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. Oktober 2010)

Nhor - Upon Which Was Written Within The Stars limited to 50 Copys




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## melz (13. Oktober 2010)

Sapphire HD 5970 4GB


----------



## püschi (13. Oktober 2010)

Eine Notebook Reperatur für 260 Euro


----------



## Sanger (13. Oktober 2010)

melz schrieb:


> Sapphire HD 5970 4GB



Mhh ob sowas wirklich nötig ist. Naja wenn ich zu viel geld hätte würd ichs warscheinlich auch machen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Oktober 2010)

Eine Kurzgeschichte geschrieben von dem Künstler der o.g. CD, limitiert auf 8 Stück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2010)

Coolermaster M520


----------



## CentaX (14. Oktober 2010)

Konzertkarten
1. Stone Sour (+ Hellyeah), 22.10., 39,95€  sauteuer, die andere Band will eh keiner sehen ...  Dafür solls gut sein
2. Bullet for my Valentine + Escape the Fate + Funeral for a Friend am 21.11., 32,95€ ... da geht der Preis voll ok  3 meiner Lieblingsbands an einem Abend, würd mir glatt ne 2. Karte kaufen, damit ich ein zweites mal da sein kann


----------



## Pikus (14. Oktober 2010)

Wo sind denn die konzerte?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. Oktober 2010)

Aufgrund CentaX Empfehlung:

 -Escape the Fate - This war is ours bei iTunes :p Damit wird die Arbeit im Büro direkt angenehmer


----------



## CentaX (14. Oktober 2010)

Beide in Berlin  Stone Sour im Huxleys, das andere in der C-Halle (ich will nicht bullet sagen, weil ich ETF und FfaF viel lieber mag^^)

Hui, jetzt hab ich aber was ausgelöst xD Meinem Fahrlehrer heute auch erstmal n bisschen von meiner Musik gegeben, der hat sich bei der letzten Fahrt bei Escape the Fate - This War Is Ours (einer der heftigsten Songs, die ich kenne) den Namen aufgeschrieben ...

Naja, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das Konzert mit Bullet for my Valentine nicht abgesagt wird, der Sänger kämpft grade mit ner chronischen Racheninfektion ...  Wär dumm, wenns DESWEGEN abgesagt wird. In den USA sagen sie jdf grade Auftritte ab, die zusammen mit ETF wären, find ich halt blöd, weil zu dem Konzert geh ich sicher nicht alleine wegen Bullet for my Valentine ...


----------



## FrozenBoy (14. Oktober 2010)

Assassin's Creed 2 - White Edition


----------



## Pikus (14. Oktober 2010)

Ah, danke. Is dann doch etwas weit weg... (ich wohn in hannover )


----------



## CentaX (14. Oktober 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ah, danke. Is dann doch etwas weit weg... (ich wohn in hannover )



Guck mal eventim.de oder so, das ist ja nicht das einzige Konzert von denen ;D


----------



## Pikus (14. Oktober 2010)

Och ja... erstmal müsste ja das geld da sein


----------



## xaven (14. Oktober 2010)

Frisch abgeholt, heut abend wirds verbaut:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (14. Oktober 2010)

xaven schrieb:


> Frisch abgeholt, heut abend wirds verbaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht aus wie mein Fahrschulauto, VW Golf VI? 
Nett, wenn ich das Geld hätte, wär auch mal langsam ne neue Graka fällig, die HD4850 mit 1gb war schon immer halb kaputt ... hmm ^^


----------



## Schischkoo (15. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir gerade erstmal eine Sapphire HD 5770 1 GB DDR5 besorgt. Und Kurz vor Weihnachten gibt es denn die GTX 460 1 GB DDR5 und die HD 5770 wird wieder verkauft


----------



## xaven (15. Oktober 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie mein Fahrschulauto, VW Golf VI?



Nee, Golf V GTI Pirelli, aber innen siehts fast aus wie nen VIer, das stimmt schon...


----------



## k-b (15. Oktober 2010)

26" iiyama iiyama


----------



## computertod (15. Oktober 2010)

samsung S5230 in Snow-White


----------



## CentaX (15. Oktober 2010)

xaven schrieb:


> Nee, Golf V GTI Pirelli, aber innen siehts fast aus wie nen VIer, das stimmt schon...



Ah verdammt.  Nichtmal mit nem geilen Fahrschulauto angeben klappt heute mehr.

@T: Ne Lederjacke für 140€. Seitdem ich sie hab, muss ich an eine Jacke aus dem Escape The Fate Repertoire denken und will auch "SYC FUK" raufschreiben ..  Sieht nichtmal allzu ähnlich aus, aber irgendwie brutal (weswegen ich sie am Ende dann genommen hab )


----------



## Two-Face (16. Oktober 2010)

Medal of Honor - Tier 1-Edition heute endlich angekommen.


----------



## Re4dt (16. Oktober 2010)

Endlich neues Objektiv ist da  Canon EF  50mm 1,8 das Linke.
Die anderen hatte ich schon und ein bisschen schleichwerbung für Cougar muss sein  Bild aufgenommen mit dem Iphone 3G
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=277878&stc=1&d=1287234675


----------



## Spone (16. Oktober 2010)

die festplatte ist die samsung spinpoint hd154ui mit 1.5tb


----------



## True Monkey (16. Oktober 2010)

new E 8600
gebr E 8500
gebr E 8400

Wer errät auf welchen Sockel ich nächste Woche bench ?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Oktober 2010)

Meinen Respekt und einen Gummikeks 

Topic: Gerade noch schnell eine 9800 GT gekauft


----------



## pixelflair (16. Oktober 2010)

Panasonic DMC-TZ8 

perfekte Ergänzung zu meiner D90


----------



## Janny (16. Oktober 2010)

MSI 870A G54
4Gb Kit Corsair XMS3
1000GB Samsung F3


----------



## NCphalon (16. Oktober 2010)

Gebrauchte CyberShot Kamera  +Handy (K800i) drumrum  +~250 Handynummern  +~120 gespeicherte SMS, in der letzten waren die Zugangsdaten für en eMail Konto drinn^^

und das für nur 65€, hab aber natürlich Nummern und SMS gelöscht, so bin ich ja auchnet


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Oktober 2010)

eBay: Monster Energy Zip Hoody 09 L
Zalando: 2 T-Shirts (von Billabong und G-Star)


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. Oktober 2010)

Ein HDMI-Mini HDMI-Kabel bei amazon Marketplace für 99cent plus zwei Euro Versand.


----------



## MaN!aC (17. Oktober 2010)

Eine Sigma Karma Pro


----------



## pagani-s (18. Oktober 2010)

farbpatronen für mein all in one gerät von hp
und das teil hier
Seagate Expansion Desktop 1000GB, USB 2.0


----------



## Witcher (18. Oktober 2010)

Gothic 4 schon da  und Two Worlds II - Royal Edition  vorbestellt bei Amazon


----------



## Pikus (18. Oktober 2010)

Darksiders, eine neue Schultasche und ein weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Sis


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (18. Oktober 2010)

Neues iPhone 3G da ich meins beim Backcoverwechsel zerstört habe


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2010)

3 CD´s!  Frei.Wild FTW!

Frei.Wild - Gegengift
Frei.Wild - Hart am Wind
Frei.Wild - Hart am Wind Festival Edition


----------



## iceman650 (19. Oktober 2010)

NBA 2K11 für 27€
Die Metacritic von 90 spricht für sich, außerdem ist Basketball allgemein sehr geil.

BAM, In your Face, EA xD


----------



## Hai0815 (19. Oktober 2010)

Sony Xperia X10 - da mich mein Milestone mehr als geärgert hat -.-


----------



## nyso (19. Oktober 2010)

SanDisk microSDHC 16GB Speicherkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Bei 53% Rabatt konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen


----------



## computertod (19. Oktober 2010)

2 von den 2GB Ram Modulen, dies grad bei zack-zack giebt


----------



## Bääängel (19. Oktober 2010)

Gestern Mass Effect 2, das Game ist wirklich gut.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2010)

Rampage Extreme III
E 7200
Pentium D 630


----------



## Pikus (19. Oktober 2010)

Das hier  endlich kann ich das LC-Power einmotten 

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt


----------



## RedBrain (19. Oktober 2010)

CoolerMaster CM 690 II
MSI 870A-G54 (AM3, AMD 870)
Western Digital Caviar Blue 640 GiB S-ATA (Datenkrams, Spiele und Sicherung)
LG Electronics GH22NS50 DVD-Brenner S-ATA
Enermax Pro87+ 500W
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B
OCZ Vertex 2 120GiB 2,5" S-ATA (für Windows 7 x64, Programme, Benchmarks, Tools und einige Spiele)
4 GiB DDR3-1333 von Geil

Es fehlen nur noch:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 95W AM3 <- nicht verfügbar -.-"
AMD Radeon HD 6870 "Barts XT" mit ~2 GiB GDDR5


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (19. Oktober 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> CoolerMaster CM 690 II
> MSI 870A-G54 (AM3, AMD 870)
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 640 GiB S-ATA (Datenkrams, Spiele und Sicherung)
> LG Electronics GH22NS50 DVD-Brenner S-ATA
> ...



Das Mainboard ist ne gute Wahl, läuft bei mir nun auch 

B2T:

- Xigmatek Balder CPU Kühler, bin mal gespannt wie er sich so macht


----------



## Dommas (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir einen Scythe Yasa gekauft.
Der hat zwar nicht die aller beste Kühlleistung aber für ca. 15€ bei einem neuen Kühler ist das voll ok (Ja, er kostet normalerweise ca. 30€ )


----------



## Vaykir (20. Oktober 2010)

bei mir gabs gerade nen neuen i7 980x tray für 650 euronen XD
da wurd ich schwach...


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Oktober 2010)

1x Verstärker NAD C375 bee
2x Canton Vento 890 DC

Die Aktion hat doch glatt ein Loch in den Sparschweinmagen gerissen..


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. Oktober 2010)

Ein Queen Size Bett, komplett mit Echtleder bezogen.
Ein Kleiderschrank 2,50x2,20... breiter ging nicht sonst müsste das Sofa zu nah an die Leinwand  
Bilder Folgen


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2010)

Kick-Ass auf BD, wurde auch langsam Zeit, hatte ganz vergessen wie geil der Film ist


----------



## der_yappi (23. Oktober 2010)

Gerade bestellt:



"Drachenzähmen Leicht gemacht" (Special Edition - BluRay + DVD)
"Inglorious Basterds" auf BluRay
"Ein Käfig voller Helden" Staffel 6 DVD
"Eine zu viel im Bett" (Komödie mit Doris Day) auf DVD
Logitech M305 Notebook Maus mit Bluetooth


----------



## Witcher (24. Oktober 2010)

Ein Blue Ray Player


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Oktober 2010)

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit Limited Edition vorbestellt und ne Dockingsation fürs Samsung Wave


----------



## Raeven (24. Oktober 2010)

Jo da ist Sie entlich da, meine brandneue ZOTAC 460 GTX AMP Edition. Habe Sie gleich mal eingebaut und mein Rechner liebt die Karte. 
Hatte schon lange keine so tiefen Temps mehr selbst in Crysis mit max. Grafik keine 50 Grad bei 45 % Lüfter. Die Karte hat Power und ist leise !!!! Wie auf ner Waldwiese.


----------



## Kaffeetrinker (25. Oktober 2010)

Windows 7 Home Premium, ein paar Gehäuselüfter und ein paar neue Mouseslides für die gute alte MX518, damit rutscht das Schätzchen wieder wie neu.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Oktober 2010)

Nicht gerade gekauft, aber vorhin angekommen: Dell Inspiron Mini 1018, Laptop Nr.2 für meine Schwester, und somit Nummer 7 in unserem Haushalt


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. Oktober 2010)

Hangover Blu Ray
Gran Torino Blu Ray

Und nachher im Karstadt noch Fußball-Kram ^^


----------



## FrozenBoy (25. Oktober 2010)

GTA IV für nen Freund


----------



## Janny (25. Oktober 2010)

Hitachi HDD 1TB


----------



## JC88 (25. Oktober 2010)

Logitech G35


----------



## exa (26. Oktober 2010)

5 Blu-Ray Filme:

Gladiator 10th Anniversary Edition
Inglorious Baterds
Flags of our Fathers
Letter from Iwo Jima
Iron Man 2 Steelbook


----------



## Lyran (26. Oktober 2010)

Ein Xbox 360 Gehäuse für meinen nächsten Casemod


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2010)

nen Buch was ich für Aris/Semiramis brauche...
kostet 10 tacken...


----------



## tobybrueck (26. Oktober 2010)

Eine Sapphire HD4850/512 hier im Forum


----------



## Pikus (27. Oktober 2010)

Netzteilverlängerungen und einen Mini-Kühlschrank im retro-design


----------



## nyso (27. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Neue Welt: Culcha Candela: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads


----------



## Janny (27. Oktober 2010)

Die neue PCGames


----------



## Arcorator (27. Oktober 2010)

Asus P55 Mainbord und Prozessor Intel i5 750 ^^


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (27. Oktober 2010)

2x 1TB CN Memory ausm' Saturn für je 49 €, brauchte mehr Storage in der Firma 
1x Forza Motorsport 3


----------



## computertod (28. Oktober 2010)

EVGA 680i Black Pearl Kühlerset


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2010)

Ne 2. GTX470 für SLI.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Oktober 2010)

CSS und DOD


----------



## STSLeon (29. Oktober 2010)

Neue Boots für den Winter


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2010)

Gigabyde GTX 460 Superoverclockt


----------



## Witcher (29. Oktober 2010)

Dynavox mini Verstärker


----------



## Mega Rage (30. Oktober 2010)

Asus Rampage Extreme 
Pentium D und 2 kleine celeron d


----------



## pagani-s (30. Oktober 2010)

luftfilter für mein cabrio


----------



## nyso (30. Oktober 2010)

Juli - In Love
David Garret - Rock Symphonies 
Culcha Candela - Schöne Neue Welt


----------



## Tobucu (30. Oktober 2010)

Alice Cooper Theatre of Death  DVD  und Fall Out New Vegas.


----------



## Pikus (30. Oktober 2010)

Bring me the Horizon - There Is a Hell,Believe Me I'Ve Seen It,There Is A heaven, Let's Keep It A Secret


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Oktober 2010)

Superbad auf BluRay
2x Sockel 370 auf Slot 1 Converter
2x Pentium 3 1GHz
Flasche Absolut Vodka in der schönen limitierten Flasche


----------



## Witcher (31. Oktober 2010)

eine Sapphire HD 6850


----------



## Tobucu (1. November 2010)

Ich hab mir von Corsair 6 GB 1600 DDR 3 Speicher kit und einen Hydro H50 Kühler gegönnt.


----------



## fLy (1. November 2010)

Samsung Wave s8500
AMD Phenom II x4 945
Never Say Die Ticket


----------



## Hai0815 (1. November 2010)

ein neues Case, passend zum Schreibtisch in Weiß


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2010)

Die WLP der PCC-Aktion, für sagenhaft 0,00€


----------



## Witcher (1. November 2010)

Eine Winterjacke, ein Hemd und ein Pullover


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Die WLP der PCC-Aktion, für sagenhaft 0,00€



Ich auch


----------



## iceman650 (1. November 2010)

Jack Johnson - Sing-A-Longs and Lullabies for the Film Curious George
Coldplay - A Rush Of Blood To The Head
Kings Of Leon - Only By The Night 
Miami Vice  im Steelbook 

Für zusammen 36€ bei meinem Second-Hand Plattenladen, alles neuwertig 

€dit: Darüberhinaus hab ich heut mitm Kumpel ein Apple Keyboard aus UK für 29€ bestellt, das wird auch fett, grade wo die Teile echt genial sind.


----------



## k-b (2. November 2010)

Mit englischer Tastatur? 

Aber die Tastatur ist schon die beste, das stimmt!


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2010)

Für mich als Sci-Fi-Fan ein absolutes muss. 

Battlestar Galactica Komplettbox (25 Disc): Amazon.de: Edward James Olmos, Mary McDonnell, Jamie Bamber, Michael Rymer, Marita Grabiak, Allan Kroeker, Rod Hardy, Sergio Mimica-Gezzan, Robert W. Young, Brad Turner, Jeffrey Woolnough, Jonas Pate, Micha


----------



## RedBrain (2. November 2010)

Supreme Commander 2 seit vorgestern bestellt


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

Es geht doch nichts über Geknüppel auf Plastik 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2010)

AC/DC | BLACK ICE [FARBE: SCHWARZ] | KAPUZENPULLI | Kapuzenpullover & -Jacken | 80% Baumwolle, 20% Polyester | EMP Merchandising ::: The Heavy Metal Mailorder ::: Merchandise Shirts and More

BUNDESBIERSCHUTZ | KAPUZENPULLI [FARBE: OLIV] | KAPUZENPULLI | Kapuzenpullover & -Jacken | 80% Baumwolle, 20% Polyester | EMP Merchandising ::: The Heavy Metal Mailorder ::: Merchandise Shirts and More


----------



## Menthe (2. November 2010)

Amazon Basics HDMI Kabel.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. November 2010)

Ein steelseries Mauspad für die Arbeit. Da läuft die Razer gleich viel besser


----------



## Oxid (2. November 2010)

NBA 2K11 für den PC!


----------



## JC88 (2. November 2010)

Medal of Honor
Linkin Park - A Thousand Suns
A Vampire Story


----------



## Xyrian (2. November 2010)

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB  Endlich kann die 250GB IDE Platte weg 

Gruß


----------



## freakyd84 (2. November 2010)

pc gameshardware 11/2010 -.- nach der arbeit sofort zum kiosk gerannt um die neue ausgabe zuerwischen  die stelle gesucht wo das word hardware dick und fett rausragt und das magazin richtig mit freude in den rucksack gepackt. zuhause angekommen, bisschen lesen ... hmmm ... dat kenn i doch iwo her  halben meter daneben lag die selbe ausgabe... 

----->mich


----------



## kassi (2. November 2010)

5850 Vapor-X für 179€!!!!


----------



## Pikus (2. November 2010)

freakyd84 schrieb:


> pc gameshardware 11/2010 -.- nach der arbeit sofort zum kiosk gerannt um die neue ausgabe zuerwischen  die stelle gesucht wo das word hardware dick und fett rausragt und das magazin richtig mit freude in den rucksack gepackt. zuhause angekommen, bisschen lesen ... hmmm ... dat kenn i doch iwo her  halben meter daneben lag die selbe ausgabe...
> 
> ----->mich



 xD
sachen gibts


----------



## Re4dt (2. November 2010)

Pcgameshardware Sonderheft 04/2010


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. November 2010)

Wii Points im Wert von 60 Euro, für nur 48 Euro gekauft 

Dazu noch ne CD und ä Buch


----------



## INU.ID (3. November 2010)

Eine Schere mit Laser-Zielvorrichtung  (Laser Guided Scissors), ein paar LED-Taschenlampen, ein paar LED-Birnen E27 (1-3Watt), WoW-Spielzeit, AAA-Akkus, Ladegerät, ein AV-Kabel für meine Digicam und noch etwas "Schnick-Schnack" - alles günstig aus Hong-Kong.

Ach ja, und noch ein Quad (Bashan BS200S7, 8 Wochen alt, 250KM gelaufen, für 50% vom NP).


----------



## nyso (3. November 2010)

Kinderküche Spielküche Smoby Küche Tefal EXCELLENCE NEU bei eBay.de: Küchen Zubehör (endet 05.11.10 20:50:15 MEZ)


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2010)

So, dann pack ich auch mal aus.  Es wurde zwar schon früher bestellt (WE) aber die Bestätigung kam erst jetzt.

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Boxed
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
ASUS Matrix Platinum 5870 2GB (<-- Thx @ Mieze )
8GB Corsair DDR3-1333mhz CL8 (<-- Thx @ Corsair-Support-Team )
Cougar GX800 (<-- Thx @ Christian für die Geduld )
Antec Twelvehundred
ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3 Deluxe
Samsung BL123L (Blu-Ray)
Samsung SH-223L (DVD)
Noctua NH-D14
3 x Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit

Und heute noch bei Amazon.de

Ein weiterer Samsung SyncMaster BX2450. 

Ein Special-Thx geht an Papzt, der mir immer wieder in den Hintern getreten hat.


----------



## Two-Face (3. November 2010)

STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed 2


----------



## nyso (3. November 2010)

Western Digital My Book Essential USB3.0 2TB 3,5zoll Schwarz


----------



## Predi (3. November 2010)

Unreal Tournament 3 + Bioshock 2


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2010)

Emergency 2012 - Deluxe


----------



## Tobucu (4. November 2010)

Endlich ein DSL Anschluß beantragt müste nähste Woche fertig sein. Ist dann Endlich Schluss mit mobiler Langsamkeit.


----------



## RedBrain (4. November 2010)

Radeon HD 6870 1 GiB GDDR5
AMD Phenom X6 1055T
3x S-ATA Kabeln (gewinkelt - flach)
1x Wärmeleitpaste Artic Silver 5

seit gestern abend bestellt


----------



## Hardwell (4. November 2010)

1 kasten augustiner edelstoff


----------



## JC88 (4. November 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Emergency 2012 - Deluxe



FAiL

@topic:
2 Jacken fürn Winter
ne neue Hose für Geschäftstermine - in Grau, ich setzte Trends


----------



## Silverlake (4. November 2010)

Ein Eis


----------



## khepp242 (4. November 2010)

DiRT 2 für'n Zehner und das im Blöd-Markt!


----------



## Pikus (4. November 2010)

200x200cm grünes, satiniertes plexi


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2010)

Fast and the Furios BluRay Box (alle 4 Filme) für 29,99€


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2010)

JC88 schrieb:


> FAiL


 Was heißt da Fail, nur weil ich zu den Leuten gehöre, die sich nicht dauernd irgendwelche Actionspiele kaufen?


----------



## Janny (4. November 2010)

Msi hd6870


----------



## JC88 (4. November 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was heißt da Fail, nur weil ich zu den Leuten gehöre, die sich nicht dauernd irgendwelche Actionspiele kaufen?



Nein, weil der neue teil tierischer müll ist. Da ist der Winterberg Mod um welten besser! (Und auch noch weitaus besser angelegtes Geld)


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2010)

Laut dem GameStar Test ist mir durchaus bewusst, nicht zu viel von dem zu erwarten, aber ich habe alle anderen Teile zu Hause, also brauch' ich den schon auch.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (4. November 2010)

40" lcd


----------



## computertod (5. November 2010)

1 x Aquatuning Lanyard 45cm inkl. Karabiner 	0,99 €*
8 x 8mm Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring 	1,35 €*
2 x O-Ring 8 x 1,6mm (G1/8 Zoll) 	0,50 €*
1 x Nexus Double Twin HDD Entkopplung 	7,89 €*
2 x Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G1/8 AG 	0,69 €*
Zwischensumme: 	22,06 €*


----------



## nyso (5. November 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Laut dem GameStar Test ist mir durchaus bewusst, nicht zu viel von dem zu erwarten, aber ich habe alle anderen Teile zu Hause, also brauch' ich den schon auch.




Ich glaub man muss Sani sein, um solche Spiele zu mögen


----------



## Tobucu (5. November 2010)

Von Thermalright einmal Spitfire und VRM-R5 für Meine Xfx 5870.


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2010)

Cube LTD Comp 2011 22" Rahmen Rot/Chrom/Weiß
Giro Athlon 2011 Helm
Clickies fürs Cube (Shimano PD-M324)
Vaude Route TR anthrazit
nicht-Schnellspannachsen
1112€ wech ...

Wer wissen will warum dieser Großeinkauf nötig war schaue bitte in den MTB-Thread in der Ruka .


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (5. November 2010)

2 neue Lps


----------



## AMD Freak (5. November 2010)

Ich habe mir diese teile gekauft:
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
AMD Phenom II X4 965
Corsair Dominator GT


----------



## RapToX (6. November 2010)

mal wieder ein paar cd's:

neaera - forging the eclipse
the sorrow - the sorrow
bloodattack - rotten leaders
ichor - benthic horizon
veara - what we left behind
raised fist - watch your step kid
punchers plant - state of fear
close your eyes - we will overcome
a traitor like judas - endtimes
abigail williams - in the absence of light

+ poker night at the inventory über steam


----------



## computertod (6. November 2010)

ne 8800GT von Shi


----------



## Pikus (6. November 2010)

8 Dosen Monster energy und 5 Red Bull shots für heute abend


----------



## FreshStyleZ (6. November 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> 8 Dosen Monster energy und 5 Red Bull shots für heute abend


8 dosen? 5 shots? des reicht für n jahr 
btt:
whey proteine  für 17,95€


----------



## RapToX (7. November 2010)

2 konzertkarten:

- job for a cowboy, whitechapel, annotations of an autopsy, trigger the bloodshed am 15.11 in karlsruhe
- caliban, all that remains, soilwork, neaera, bleed from within am 17.12 in karlsruhe


----------



## Pikus (7. November 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> 8 dosen? 5 shots? des reicht für n jahr
> btt:
> whey proteine  für 17,95€



Achwas, war nur für dieses eine Wochenende 



RapToX schrieb:


> 2 konzertkarten:
> 
> - job for a cowboy, whitechapel, annotations of an autopsy, trigger the bloodshed am 15.11 in karlsruhe
> - caliban, all that remains, soilwork, neaera, bleed from within am 17.12 in karlsruhe



 Auch haben will 



@T: Einmal Assassin's Creed II für 16,50 von serafen


----------



## pagani-s (7. November 2010)

ne 50er spindel dvd-rohlinge


----------



## Re4dt (7. November 2010)

VGA Kabel


----------



## pagani-s (7. November 2010)

4 platin zündkerzen für mein cabrio


----------



## Two-Face (7. November 2010)

_Two Worlds 2 - Royal Edition_ bestellt.


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Two Worlds 2 - Royal Edition_ bestellt.


 
Seit Monaten schon vorbestellt. 

BTT:

1 x Razer Mamba
1 x Razer Destructor

Klutten´s Test überzeugt einfach. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...zer-mamba-destructor-pad-im-extreme-test.html


----------



## k-b (8. November 2010)

Apple - MacBook Air - Die nächste Generation MacBook.

Hammer, was Flashspeicher für n Unterschied macht. Man merkt gar nicht, dass es nur 1.4ghz hat.. 

Auch krass die Auflösung, es fühlt sich halt gar nicht wie 11 Zoll an. Evtl. ein bisschen kleiner als mein 15" Macbook Pro, aber keinesfalls wie 11. Um Welten größer und mehr Platz als mein 12" Ideapad das ich vorher hatte. 
Die Überraschung kommt erst, wenn man es zusammenklappt. Wie dünn und leicht es dann ist. Aber während dem Arbeiten 0 einbußen, vor allem wegen der großen Tastatur.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. November 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Apple - MacBook Air - Die nächste Generation MacBook.
> 
> Hammer, was Flashspeicher für n Unterschied macht. Man merkt gar nicht, dass es nur 1.4ghz hat..
> 
> ...



Darauf hab ich eigentlich gewartet... bin auch interessiert an so nem Teil. Weiß nur nicht obs für mich sinnig ist weil ich auch schon ein MacBook Pro habe. Hast du keine Probleme mit dem Display?

- Call of Duty: Black Ops ist quasi gekauft, Karte im Anschlag warte nur auf Release


----------



## _Snaker_ (8. November 2010)

- CoD Black Ops

- Planet Terror BluRay
- Death Proof Blu Ray


----------



## mixxed_up (8. November 2010)

Medieval II: Total War Complete Pack bei Steam.


----------



## Menthe (8. November 2010)

Ne 1TB Platte für den HTPC/Server und "gekauft" ne Presse Version von Two Worlds 2


----------



## iRaptor (8. November 2010)

Medal of Honor und Black Ops

Lg


----------



## nulchking (8. November 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Medal of Honor und Black Ops
> 
> Lg



Fail 


SC2 DLC und FFoW


----------



## Shi (8. November 2010)

2x 1G DDR2 von OCZ (21 inkl)


----------



## k-b (8. November 2010)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Darauf hab ich eigentlich gewartet... bin auch interessiert an so nem Teil. Weiß nur nicht obs für mich sinnig ist weil ich auch schon ein MacBook Pro habe. Hast du keine Probleme mit dem Display?
> 
> - Call of Duty: Black Ops ist quasi gekauft, Karte im Anschlag warte nur auf Release



Keine Probleme mit dem Display. Aber mein letzter Stand war, dass das sowieso mit nem Software Update behoben wird.


----------



## Seven (8. November 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Fail
> 
> 
> SC2 DLC und FFoW



FAIL! 


@Topic:

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Ne Kiste Wasser


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. November 2010)

Bei Amazon ne Uhr für Vaddi (von 199€ auf 79€ runtergesetzt )


----------



## Sil3nC4 (9. November 2010)

den neuen Kindle 3 mit beleuchtendem Ledereinband für 200€ bei Amazon.com


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. November 2010)

CoD Black Ops eben im Saturn und kurz darauf ne EVGA GTX 580 bestellt 

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## Menthe (9. November 2010)

NfS Hot Pursuit Limited Edition natürlich für PC


----------



## rockyko (9. November 2010)

1TB Samsung Eco Green, Lian Li A05NB, Corsair H70, Scythe Himuro, Scythe Musashi


----------



## Janny (9. November 2010)

CoD Black Ops


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. November 2010)

CoD Black Ops und von zotac eine gtx 470 sollte morgen schon da sein
naja und Tanken durfte ich auch noch


----------



## computertod (9. November 2010)

Resident Evil - Degeneration
jetzt fehlt mir nur noch Afterlive


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2010)

_Call of Duty 7: Black Ops_. So viel zum Thema, die wollen das wieder für 54€ in den Laden stellen.


----------



## Speedi (9. November 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Call of Duty 7: Black Ops_. So viel zum Thema, die wollen das wieder für 54€ in den Laden stellen.



Hab mir auch CoD7 geholt, für 54 € -.-
Naja aber is schon geil^^


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2010)

Ich habe bei Amazon 44 gezahlt - mehr wäre ich nicht bereit gewesen, auszugeben.


----------



## Speedi (9. November 2010)

Ja ich hab auch gesagt, 50€ ist mein Maximum, aber dann hatte ich das in der Hand und... Naja ich wollts sofort mitnehmen^^ xD


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (9. November 2010)

Hab im Media-Markt 47 Euro bezahlt. Mehr als genug für die karge Ausstattung. Spiel ist nach den ersten Stunden allerdings recht ordentlich


----------



## INU.ID (10. November 2010)

2 Liter Motul 10W40, eine Ölablassschraube mit 8mm Magnet und nen (analogen) Öltemperaturmesser (alles für mein Quad). Dann noch Bitdefender Internet Security 2011 (11,99€) und ein laserunterstütztes Infrarot Digital Thermometer/Temperaturmeßgerät.


----------



## lollipop0815 (10. November 2010)

Ein LG Flatron W2343t, Microsoft SideWinder X4


----------



## Sashman (11. November 2010)

Nen EK4 Bodenteppich für smarte 530 Euro aber zum EK-Preis erstanden , achja und dann noch en paar US Blinkermodule


----------



## madace (11. November 2010)

Vaude Regenjacke und Hose.


----------



## thysol (11. November 2010)

Call of Duty: Black Ops


----------



## der_yappi (11. November 2010)

Zum ersten mal direkt über Steam bestellt:
Day of Defeat: Source für 2,50€


----------



## iceman650 (11. November 2010)

Lakai-Schuhe und Metro2033.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2010)

Sony BR Player, Canon Digitalkamera und ein paar Filme. Vorhin noch Brot, Wurst usw damit ich nicht in den Wald muss.


> Call of Duty: Black Ops


Nur geschenkt


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. November 2010)

Ne Magic Mouse für mein MacBook Pro. Funktioniert wirklich gut, mal gucken ob nach mehreren Bürotagen die Sehnen scheiden. ()


----------



## k-b (11. November 2010)

Erst nach mehreren Monaten. 

Ich hab sie aufgegeben. Batterien halten zu kurz, dann ständig Bluetooth Disconnects wenn man in einem Büro mit vielen Macs / Geräten ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. November 2010)

Bei Steam:

Day of Defeat: Source
Medieval 2: Total War
Medieval 2: Total War Kingdoms
Empire: Total War
Empire: Total War - Elite Units of West (DLC)
Empire: Total War - Elite Units of East  (DLC)


----------



## Sil3nC4 (12. November 2010)

Ergohuman Office Chair


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. November 2010)

Damit meine geliebte G19 auch immer heil ankommt 8-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. November 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Damit meine geliebte G19 auch immer heil ankommt 8-)




Hast du mal nen link dazu?
Wäre auch was für meine G19 wenns auf LAN geht


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. November 2010)

G8 Brand | Store - MISCELLANEOUS


----------



## CeresPK (12. November 2010)

EVGA P55 FTW

sollte morgen ankommen 
ersetzt dann das Maximus III Formula an dem Ich mich sattgesehen habe


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. November 2010)

Roccat Apuri & Steelseries Steelpad QcK Gaming


----------



## EGThunder (12. November 2010)

Für mein Notebook: Seagate Momentus XT 320GB, die SSD fliegt raus, da zu wenig Platz.

EG


----------



## Shi (12. November 2010)

Be quiet System Power S6 450W - ausm Forum für 26 inkl. Hab aber schon gestern überwiesen


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. November 2010)

Nen Drucker von Epson ( Epson Stylus SX125)


----------



## neuer101 (13. November 2010)

Asus P5Q


----------



## Hai0815 (13. November 2010)

600 Watt Be-Quiet Straight Power (E7) PCGH Edition
MSI Radeon HD6870 
für mein Schneewittchen - weiß muß es sein 




CeresPK schrieb:


> EVGA P55 FTW
> sollte morgen ankommen
> ersetzt dann das Maximus III Formula an dem Ich mich sattgesehen habe



gute wahl


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. November 2010)

Einen AOC e2243Fw LED Monitor  21,5" für 149 Euro. Wirklich in Ordnung..


----------



## INU.ID (14. November 2010)

Eine 720p Spycam in Form eines Feuerzeugs, einen Mini-Netzwerkkabel-Tester (als Schlüsselanhänger <2€ O-O) und ne 53-LED-Headlamp. Achja, und ne Iridium-Zündkerze + ne LED-Rücklichtbirne fürs Quad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p9GnL49VMQ


----------



## nyso (14. November 2010)

4x Maple Leaf Silberunzen für 23,50 pro Stück.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und 3x Maple Leaf 1Unze Silberbarren für 22,50 pro Stück



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pikus (14. November 2010)

Wofür hast du dir das gekauft? als weranlage oder nur so zum ansehen?


----------



## nyso (14. November 2010)

Beides
Aber größtenteils als Anlage. Sollen jeden Monat 100€ mehr in Silber angelegt werden


----------



## Pikus (14. November 2010)

Ah, solange der wert auch steigt und nicht fällt . Wie groß ist denn dieser Barren auf bild 2?


----------



## nyso (14. November 2010)

Er steigt 
Silberpreis | Silber | Silberkurs | Silberzertifikate | Zertifikate auf Silber

Der ist 5x2,2cm groß und 31,1g schwer. Genau eine Unze.


----------



## Pikus (14. November 2010)

Feine Sache  Macht sich bestimmt auch gut in einer Vitrine oder so...

Damit hier nicht zu viel OT entsteht, ab heute befinden sich 4GB Mushkin Silverline in meinem Besitz


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. November 2010)

4 leere Batterien 
Wenn ich nicht hätte weiter gehen müssen (war mit Familie/Verwandtschaft unterwegs), hätte ich den Laden fotografiert etc. und dann Strafanzeige erstattet.


----------



## computertod (14. November 2010)

2x TP-Link TL-SG1005D, 5-Port


----------



## Bulawa (15. November 2010)

Sharkoon Bandit
Gigabyte X58-UD3R
Intel i7 950 Bloomfield D0 3.06 Ghz (OC 4.025)
3x2 GB Kingston Value RAM 1333 @ 1.5V (OC 1500)
Asus EAH 6870 1GB GDDR5
1TB Samsung H103SJ
beQuiet! Dark Power 650W
Corsair H70 mini-CPU-WaKü
2x 140mm Silent Wings USC
2x 120mm Silent Wings Pure (am H70)
1x 120mm Silent Wings USC
Scythe Kaze Master Ace Lüftersteuerung
diverse Staubfilter und sonstiges


----------



## Bu11et (16. November 2010)

Ne stylische Jacke


----------



## Janny (16. November 2010)

Ein Tshirt + Schal  ..

EDIT: achja .. eine USB LED Lampe hab ich eben auch noch gekauft


----------



## Sil3nC4 (16. November 2010)

Ne Krone fürn Backenzahn, 240€


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. November 2010)

Ein Grinder ausm Headshop


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. November 2010)

endlich ma neue schuhe 

die ollen sommalatschen sind nichts fürn winter - meine füße waren heute schon halb erfroren


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (16. November 2010)

Eine HD 2900 Pro als neuen Wandschmuck (oder so)


----------



## INU.ID (17. November 2010)

Nen "Totschläger" mit ner LED-Lampe und nem 2.000.000 Volt ! Elektroschocker. *hrhr*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCN4ktO66Bo


----------



## GoldenMic (17. November 2010)

Logitech Z323
Artic Coooling F12
Scythe Grand Kama Cross
Revoltek Kathlichtkathoden(2x10cm, grün)


----------



## nyso (17. November 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nen "Totschläger" mit ner LED-Lampe und nem 2.000.000 Volt ! Elektroschocker. *hrhr*



Wo bitte kriegt man denn sowas her???


----------



## Sil3nC4 (17. November 2010)

Viel wichtiger, WOFÜR?


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. November 2010)

1x Set Kaltlichtkathoden in Weiß 30cm lang von Revoltec
1x Scythe Musashi um endlich was gegen die Flugzeugturbine auf der XFX 4890 zu tun... wobei es mich ja etwas vorm Einbau grauselt.
1x Silverstone FT02 (vll. hab ichs hier auch schonmal gepostet, aber heute gehts raus )


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. November 2010)

Cyborg R.A.T. 7 

Mal schauen ob sie hält was sie verspricht^^


----------



## iceman650 (17. November 2010)

12m Lautsprecherkabel (Cordial CLS 225SW)
2x Mini-Klinken auf Cinch-Adapter, 3m, Cordial

Zusammen 29€, die Lautsprecher dazu werden wahrscheinlich Freitag folgen.

Edit: Krass, Thomann hat schon nach 2:10 Std versandt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. November 2010)

Großeinkauf^^
Register (für Schulordner), Bleistifte, 36 Farbstifte, 4x Edding, Wasserfarben, Batterien, Blättchen, Slim Filter, ...
insgesamt etwas mehr als 100€


----------



## Janny (17. November 2010)

Eine 8800GT von asus, als ersatzkarte..


----------



## zøtac (18. November 2010)

HTC Wildfire, 180€ exkl.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. November 2010)

Den üblichen Füllstoff für die Frostzone und ein paar LED Lampen für die Hütte


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. November 2010)

[FONT=&quot]M65 Ranger Jacke, die Army weiß wie man sich warm hält 
[/FONT]


----------



## JC88 (19. November 2010)

Rockstar Energy Juiced
Asia Imbiss - Gebratene Nudeln mit Ente^^
Harry Potter 1-6
GT Cupline Gewindefahrwerk
Anno 1404 Lösungsbuch


----------



## nyso (19. November 2010)

4 Maple Leaf Silberunzen nachbestellt.
Dazu jetzt noch 6 Wiener Philharmoniker.
Alle Münzen und Barren der letzten Tage sind jetzt schon ca. 340€. 
Jetzt darf der Silberpreis je Unze bitte von 19,50€ auf 500€ klettern, wie von vielen Analysten erwartet
Dann wären meine 340€ Münzen 8500€ wert


----------



## AMD Freak (20. November 2010)

ich habe mir mal eine komplet aufrüstung gegonnt:
AMD Phenom II X4 965
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
Corsair Dominator GT 2x 2GB
Akasa Venom Towerkühler
OCZ AGILITY 2 60GB
und was noch kommt eine HD 5870


----------



## Sil3nC4 (20. November 2010)

Palit XpertVision GeForce GTX 580 für 446€ bei Pixmania.....ich habs einfach nicht länger ausgehalten


----------



## computertod (20. November 2010)

nach 1,5 Jahren anderen das Zeug wegrauchen ne Schachtel Kippen


----------



## Pikus (20. November 2010)

Eine Microsoft Sidewinder X4 für 25€


----------



## True Monkey (20. November 2010)

MSI N460 Cyclone 768mb


----------



## Re4dt (20. November 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Eine Microsoft Sidewinder X4 für 25€



Wäre nett wenn du sagen könntest von wo Die kostet doch eigentlich 50€ ? Meine Tastatur muss solangsam ersetzt werden xD
@Topic
Neuer Sony Bluray Player für 80€


----------



## Pikus (20. November 2010)

Bei amazon gibts die für 40€ 
Aber ich hab sie von einem Bekannten bekommen, der in einem Computerladen hier in hannover arbeitet.der bekommt halt prozente, und daher hab ich sie güntiger bekommen


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. November 2010)

N SAT-Kabel von Goldkabel, und n 90°-Winkeladapter von Viablue  Das alte billig kabel nervt mich schon lange ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2010)

Ein paar Filmchen, HDMI Kabel und eine Wandhalterung für mein Mäusekino


----------



## JC88 (20. November 2010)

David Garrett - Rock Symphonies Live DVD
Met
Limetten, brauner Zucker und Ginger Ale (Chachaca nicht gekauft, ist noch vorhanden xD)
2x Heuröhren^^


----------



## Hai0815 (20. November 2010)

Gainward GTX 460 GS GLH - nachdem die andere Karte wohl irgendwie "Lieferschwierigkeiten" hat
aber mit der bin ich eigentlich auch ganz glücklich im Moment...


----------



## Bu11et (21. November 2010)

MSI 660R ... eigentlichs hcon heute Nacht.


----------



## RapToX (21. November 2010)

nfs: hot pursuit und darksiders


----------



## Klutten (21. November 2010)

Eine PS3 + Gran Turismo 5, dazu ein HDMI-Kabel bei Amazon. 

Liefertermin ist der 24.11. ...hoffentlich.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. November 2010)

Ein AGR-Ventil samt Einbau... -.-> 493 Euro. So ist das wenn man an eine Ampel fährt und das Auto anschließend das weiterfahren verweigert.


----------



## debalz (22. November 2010)

nfs Hot Pursuit und eine Laugenbrezel


----------



## Re4dt (22. November 2010)

G Skill 1600 Cl7 Eco 1.35V


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2010)

Mafia II, bei dem Angebot konnte ich nicht widerstehen


----------



## Dommas (22. November 2010)

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit für 26,02€ ink. Versand


----------



## nyso (22. November 2010)

Wo hast du das denn für 26€ her???


----------



## Re4dt (22. November 2010)

Dommas schrieb:


> Need for Speed Hot Pursuit für 26,02€ ink. Versand


 26€ Von wo ? 
@Topic
Das hier  für 40€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2010)

Vorbestellungen:

Crysis 2
Duke Nukem Forever
Shogun 2: Total War

Freu mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## htcerox (22. November 2010)

Ein Archos 101 Internet Tablet, eine passende Schutzfolie und 8 Gb mirco sd sowie einen 24 " Full hd tft von LG.


----------



## Hai0815 (22. November 2010)

be quiet Straight Power 600 Watt - PCGH - Edition
Alpenföhn Matterhorn
be quiet Silent Wings 120 mm


----------



## RedBrain (23. November 2010)

2x 4 GiB DDR3-1333 RAM von Kingston.

1x DVI 24+1 2m Kabel

beides von Mindfactory, da die RAM am günstigsten sind laut geizhals.at


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. November 2010)

Senseo Kaffeemaschine
externe 2,5" Platte
Ocarina of Time für Wii^^
Inception auf BD (Vorbestellung)
meine erste 1/2m Bratwurscht und Tasse Glühwein Amaretto vom Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## computertod (24. November 2010)

nen Q6600 und nen halb defektes MSI P35 Neo F


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2010)

Ein Sennheiser PC360 Headset


----------



## Tuneup (25. November 2010)

1000GB Western Digital Elements SE 2.5" (6.35cm) Schwarz USB2.0 - Computer Shop -

Grade bestellt...
Hoffentlich kommt sie Mittwoch, dann mach ich noch nen schönes Foto


----------



## gangville (25. November 2010)

19,39€ NFS Hot Pursuit
55€ Gran Turismo 5


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2010)

Philips HS8440


----------



## JC88 (25. November 2010)

24 Dosen Rockstar Energy Drink
Alu Domstrebe vorn oben


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2010)

Einen Wasserkocher der Firma Clatronic. Meiner hatte nach knapp 7 Jahren den Geist augegeben


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. November 2010)

Ein Laptop mit Amerikanischer Tastatur  So groß war mein verlangen von dem dämlichen Laptop von Acer los zu kommen


----------



## Witcher (26. November 2010)

ein DFI LANparty DK 790FXB-M3H5


----------



## Tobucu (26. November 2010)

Eine Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Pro
Mit bischen verhandlungsgeschick 20 Euro günstiger bekommen.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (26. November 2010)

Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Freundin = 55 Euro
HP Photosmart WiFi-Drucker = 62 Euro


----------



## Duke Nukem (26. November 2010)

Einen Ring für meine Freundin sowie ein Buch...

und eine wunderschöne Prostituiertefür mich


----------



## INU.ID (27. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wo bitte kriegt man denn sowas her???


Zb. aus Asien: $15.05 Free Ship Rechargeable 2.0 Million Volt Mini Stun Gun with LED US Plug - Wholesale US$13.85


Sil3nC4 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger, WOFÜR?


Elektroimpulsgeräte/Elektroschocker werden u.a. von Sicherheitsdiensten  verwendet. Wir haben nach einem solchen Gerät gesucht welches dem  "Sicherheitsmann" nicht so einfach entrissen werden kann, und daher  wurde einige Testgeräte (u.a. das genannte, was ich mir auch privat  gekauft habe) geordert. 

Scheinbar können sich manche nicht vorstellen das es Berufe gibt in denen man derartige "Waffen" benötigt und auch hin und wieder mal benutzen muß. Davon ab, auch zum _privaten_ Selbstschutz sind diese Geräte ebenso wie zb. CS-/Pfefferspray sehr geeignet.

Das es sich hierbei nicht um ein Spielzeug handelt sollte eigentlich offensichtlich sein.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. November 2010)

Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora Extendet Collectors Edition auf Blu-ray Disc.


----------



## push@max (27. November 2010)

Bratwurst auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt (1/2m)


----------



## STSLeon (27. November 2010)

Wenn man Sicherheitsleute usw effektiv trainieren würde, dann bräuchte man weder eine Machete noch einen Schocker

BTT

Ein NAS

Buffalo Linkstation... Bin leider noch nicht zuhause zum Anschließen und Konfigurieren


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. November 2010)

Bench DATA - Winterjacke - black <-- gerade bei Zalando bestellt
Logitech G19 <-- bei Amazon per Overnight-Express bestellt, gestern angekommen (alte Tastatur abgeraucht)


----------



## RapToX (27. November 2010)

lara croft and the guardian of light

steam sale ftw


----------



## master030 (27. November 2010)

Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## Sil3nC4 (28. November 2010)

Tickets für den neuen Harry Potter

gestern aufm Tollwood:
Lammfellmütze und -handschuhe
Glühwein mit Schuss


----------



## seth0487 (28. November 2010)

Hab mir was schönes für meine Luftkühlung gegönnt:


----------



## Witcher (28. November 2010)

6 GB DDR 3 Ram


----------



## computertod (28. November 2010)

dieses Wochenende bei Steam:
7,49 Burnout Paradise (steht eig. schon paar seiten vorher)
4,49 Indie Pulse Pack
7,50 The Orange Box
5,00 Left 4 Dead 2
----
~ 25€


----------



## Nomad (28. November 2010)

SteelSeries 7H PCGH Edition. ... ok eher meine Mutter für mich  Die bezahlt.


----------



## JC88 (28. November 2010)

Bei Steam:
The Orange Box^^


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. November 2010)

JC88 schrieb:


> Bei Steam:
> The Orange Box^^



Ich wusste dass dieser Tag kommt - grade eben auch zugeschlagen


----------



## STSLeon (29. November 2010)

Gestern Nacht 0 Uhr bei MF:

Phenom 2 1055T
2*2 Gig Kingston Value RAM DDR3 1333 Mhz
ASRock Extreme 3 
Bequiet Silent Wings: 1*120, 1*92, 4*80 (hab ein altes Gehäuse)


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. November 2010)

Ne riesen Packung Weider Protein 80 Plus Toffee Caramel lecker lecker


----------



## CrashStyle (29. November 2010)

Im Steam Store The Orange Box 7,50€


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. November 2010)

Logitech C910 Cyber Monday  (jaja, hier schon x mal gepostet, aber ich muss echt irsinniges Glück gehabt haben )


----------



## computertod (29. November 2010)

grad noch ne 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 und weil ich den (fast) örtlichen Händler unterstützen will: für 74,95€ ...


----------



## Pikus (29. November 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 als UK-Import für 21 €


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2010)

Knight and Day, Revolver BR und das Edifier C2


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (29. November 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Im Steam Store The Orange Box 7,50€


Ich auch.  Und zusätzlich noch Deathspank.

Bei Amazon FIFA 11 und Mafia II. Ich wollte den Cyber Monday schon verfluchen, aber dann hatte ich am Ende doch noch Glück.


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

office 2010 für 49,49€
alien anthology blu-ray für 27,27€
mafia 2 für 9,99€

ich liebe amazon


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. November 2010)

Meine Güte -.-

Mein Aufgebot waren 2 Rechner, 2 Personen (inkl. mir) und 2 Internetleitungen und kriege nur ein einziges Produkt der der Herr über mit gleich 3


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

vielleicht wurde ich bevorzugt, weil ich dort so viel bestelle oder weil ich um die ecke wohne und der versand deshalb billiger ist


----------



## nyso (29. November 2010)

Dirt 2 für 5€


----------



## Rail (29. November 2010)

warte seit 1,5 wochen auf meine 950€ bestellung weil die graka nicht da ist bei bestellung übrigens um 2 uhr nachts war nur das lian li orange sprich schon auf dem weg zum händler am nächsten morgen war die hälfte der sachen orange und die graka rot sprich lieferzeit unbekannt geil nech!

amd phenom 965be
gigabyte ga 870 ud3
gigabyte soc 470
lian li 60fnw
asus 24" vw246h
corsair 4gb cl8 1333
silentmaxx 550w 
dvd lightscribe
oem tastatur
kaltlichkathoden sharkoon
2 silentwings bequiet

fehlt noch der cpu kühler dafür hat ich abba keine kohle mehr ...


----------



## Rail (29. November 2010)

btw win7 professional für 0,0€ via MSDNAA


----------



## Witcher (30. November 2010)

was ist den MSDNAA?


----------



## nyso (30. November 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Lord9090 (30. November 2010)

Einen 
*TP-Link Netzwerk Switch 1000Mbps (8x Gigabit LAN Ports)*

TL-SG1008D


----------



## Hardwell (30. November 2010)

tintenpatronen für meinen canon mp 550


----------



## Tuneup (30. November 2010)

Hier wie versprochen die Bilder meiner neuen WesterDigital...
Ist ja viel kleiner als erwartet, sah im Shop größer aus. Aber ich finds gut so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STSLeon (30. November 2010)

Eine Logitech Harmony One (leider nicht für mich)
und G-Data Internet Security 25 Jahre Special Edition. 3 Lizenzen, 25 Monate lang Upgrades und das für 25€... Geile Sache


----------



## NCphalon (30. November 2010)

Dan Brown - Symbol für 50ct in der Mainzer Stadtbibliothek

und die DVD von Tron


----------



## Menthe (1. Dezember 2010)

Ein neues Sportgerät 

Wer mehr wissen will, PN


----------



## Hardwell (1. Dezember 2010)

@ equitas lass mich raten ne gummipuppe! 

ne dose redbull


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2010)

2x Nintendo 64 Controller
1x Tony Hawk's Proskater 2 für N64
1x 1080° Snowboarding für N64


freu mich schon wie n kleines Kind


----------



## Re4dt (1. Dezember 2010)

Eine Microsoft Sidewinder X4 
Freu mich schon richtig drauf  Bilder werden folgen


----------



## Hai0815 (1. Dezember 2010)

ein weisses Leder-Mauspad 
Schiller - Lichtblick (Doppel-DVD inkl. CD)


----------



## micRobe (2. Dezember 2010)

Skishuhe und Carving Ski von Atomic, dieses Jahr wird mal wieder Ski gefahren anstatt geboardet


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. Dezember 2010)

-HP Photosmart C4780 Wireless Drucker
-Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Holde

-Lauter Kram für den Aufbau eines Office Rechners für meine Oma


----------



## Hardwell (2. Dezember 2010)

microsoft sidewinder x4


----------



## Thal (2. Dezember 2010)

-gebrauchtes iphone 3g
-hdmi kabel für 1,80€ xD


----------



## -Moof- (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Mein Einkauf:

1x 8GB Verbatim 44004 Secure Digital microSDHC... 
1x Arctic Cooling Akku Micro 4x(AAA) 1050mAh 
1x Ansmann Basic 4 Plus NiCd/NiMH Ladegerät 
1x Abenteuer auf der Delfininsel (NDS) --X-Mas(kids)
1x My Baby 2 (NDS) --X-Mas(kids)
1x Revoltec FightMouse Pro Laser Gaming Maus Carbon... --X-Mas ICH 
3x LogiLink Druckluft-Reiniger 400ml. 
1x Delock Zub Netzteil Tester


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Dezember 2010)

Heute kam Ebay-Paket an 
Mega geiles Gefühl nach 4 Jahren diesen Duft wieder zu riechen


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Dezember 2010)

3 Sandra Brown Bücher


----------



## JC88 (2. Dezember 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Heute kam Ebay-Paket an
> Mega geiles Gefühl nach 4 Jahren diesen Duft wieder zu riechen



Der erste bei dem die AXE-Werbung gezogen hat

@Topic:
per Amazon "Die Hexe und der Zauberer" für Nikolaus


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Dezember 2010)

JC88 schrieb:


> Der erste bei dem die AXE-Werbung gezogen hat


Nee :p
Hab halt ziemlich schöne Erinnerungen an die Zeit, in der ich das Deo hatte und ich wollte mal wieder wissen wie das riecht


----------



## JC88 (2. Dezember 2010)

Erinnerungen von Frauen die einen zum anbeißen finden?


----------



## tho_mas (2. Dezember 2010)

das doch garnicht dark temptation


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Dezember 2010)

JC88 schrieb:


> Erinnerungen von Frauen die einen zum anbeißen finden?


Teils teils


----------



## nyso (2. Dezember 2010)

Den hier: Brother DCP-375 CW MFC-Ink A4 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Für 89€, 31€ gespart


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2010)

Naruto - Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 für PS3.

Nur heute bei Amazon für unschlagbare 33,97€ =D

Der 1. Teil hat schon sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Special_Flo (3. Dezember 2010)

Nen Mini Box sack für meine SiS zum B-Day


----------



## Janny (4. Dezember 2010)

Eine Wandhalterung für meinen Bildschirm und bei Ikea ein bisschen kleinkram.


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Dezember 2010)

Nen Audi A3


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Dezember 2010)

Stargate Universe season 1 bei Amazon


----------



## bofri (4. Dezember 2010)

gebrauchtes Grow up Japan Smart Drive 2002C bei ebay.co.uk.


----------



## Siffer81 (4. Dezember 2010)

Heute gerade beim Händler abgehohlt, mein neuer Harddisk Player/Musikserver, Naim HDX 1TB 

Greetz


----------



## Mr:Freez (5. Dezember 2010)

Call of Duty Black Ops UK import


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Dezember 2010)

Mr:Freez schrieb:


> Call of Duty Black Ops UK import




Und wie willst du das hier aktivieren? 

@ Topic

(T)Raumschiff Surprise: Periode 1 auf Blu-ray Disc.


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2010)

Kompendien für die Meisterschule: 244,04€ Krank.... aber HQ= ein Ende ist in Sicht!!!!!!


----------



## _Snaker_ (5. Dezember 2010)

HP Photosmart Wireless e-All-in-One B110a Multifunktionsgerät


----------



## Hai0815 (5. Dezember 2010)

nicht heute, aber gestern nen kleinen bummel bei ikea gemacht und folgende mitbringsel gesichert ^^



expedit - regal
lack - tisch
fado - lampe
und n paar kerzen für die weihnachtliche stimmung


----------



## ich558 (5. Dezember 2010)

A-Führerschein 634€
Mehr als die Mindeststunden habe ich nicht gebracuht


----------



## Witcher (5. Dezember 2010)

40 L Super für 1,41 der Liter


----------



## push@max (5. Dezember 2010)

20L Super für 1,45€


----------



## Tobucu (5. Dezember 2010)

Ein Heizlüfter um Morgens vorm Frühstück das Auto vorzuheizen.


----------



## Witcher (5. Dezember 2010)

Einen AMD K5 Prozi


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Dezember 2010)

Enermax T.B. Vegas DUO




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dpikRObOplM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


COD Black Ops für 39€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Dezember 2010)

Heute beim Tanken, 38l super für 1,37€


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2010)

Syberia 2 bei GOG für $9.99 .


----------



## pagani-s (5. Dezember 2010)

neuer motor 1,8 16v für escort cabrio xr3i neue kopfdichtung zündkerzen öl ölfilter wasserpumpe frostschutz +reparatur ca 450euro


----------



## Sync (6. Dezember 2010)

Autobatterie
Mugen 2
Blu Ray Laufwerk
Neues Netzteil

großen Döner mit Kalbfleisch


----------



## iceman650 (6. Dezember 2010)

2x Steelseries 6gv2 à 69,90€.
Eine für mich und eine für JohnMo-UT hier ausm Forum, wir haben immer die selben Tastas - erst Logitech G11, die wir dann gegen Cherry eVolution Stream getauscht haben und jetzt eben die 6gv2.
Aber jetzt hab ich wirklich geniale Eingabegeräte: Steelseries Xai, Zowie Swift SpawN und eben die 6gv2. - Wehe hier kritisiert jemand rum^^

Mfg, ice


----------



## kreids (6. Dezember 2010)

ich hab mir gerade diese geilen sachen geregelt.

erstmal das 
Flow Merc 163 Wide inkl. Flite 2 black 10/11

dann noch das
http://www.wind-onlineshop.com/onlineshop/popup_image.php?pID=1980

und noch ne tasche wo alles rein passt.davon ginbt halt leider kein link

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2010)

Civilisation 5 Collectors Edition für 27€  

Amazon rockt^^


----------



## newjohnny (7. Dezember 2010)

Sennheiser CX 200 Street 2 In-Ear-Ohrhörer  .
Der Klang ist einfach hammer.


----------



## JC88 (7. Dezember 2010)

2 Karten "Subway to Sally" im Ringlokschuppen am 27.12.^^sogar schon verschickt Yeah!


----------



## zøtac (8. Dezember 2010)

http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/1...5513768/Products/00725/SubProducts/00725-0004
Eigentlich hasse ich Protektoren, aber hab mich nach ewig aufgeschrammten und aufgerissenen Armen doch dazu überreden lassen wenigstens Armschützer zu tragen^^
Und dann noch das hier fürs Vorderrad
http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/1...5513768/Products/00405/SubProducts/00405-0001


----------



## Janny (8. Dezember 2010)

Iphone 4 16GB + 2 Displayfolien


----------



## Two-Face (10. Dezember 2010)

18€ Kasten Bier für Party morgen.


----------



## Rinkadink (10. Dezember 2010)

einen lagavulin 16 years old single malt scotch whisky! der läuft mir gerade wie öl die kehle hinab


----------



## computertod (11. Dezember 2010)

Poster, BO Fanz United
Poster, BO Cadillac
Weihnachtsgeschenk von mir an mich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2010)

Ein wenig Bastelmaterial für meine TV Wandhalterung ( soll ja nicht an die Wand sondern an die Rückseite des TV- Videoboardes ), und etwas Nachschub für die BR Sammlung. Etwas Sprit für mein Töff Töff und auch für mich, sowie Füllmaterial für die Frostzone ( manche nennen es auch wohl Kühlschrank ).


----------



## computertod (11. Dezember 2010)

Einkauf beim Conrad Elektronik:
- PNY Geforce 210 für meinen Server für 36€
- Aufrüstset bestehend aus Foxconn G43 Board, Intel Pentium E3300 und 2Gb RAM als Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Oma, die eiert atm mit einem P IV 3Ghz und 256Mb RAM rum 84€
- VGA Kabel 12€
- 2 Cinch Kupplungen + Stecker 3,16€
- Coolermaster Hyper TX3 Kühler für meinen Server 20€
- Werkzeugtasche für 5€
die ersten beiden Teile aus dem Gebrauchtteil vom Conrad, deshalb billiger


----------



## IceMaster88 (11. Dezember 2010)

2 x Fladenbrot für 2 €
Tanken für 20€
Getränk für 1.15€


----------



## Janny (12. Dezember 2010)

Eine Jacke + Hose bei Zara und ein Hemd von Sprit.


----------



## RedBrain (12. Dezember 2010)

Logitech Z5500
Asus Xonar D2X

Das wird es für mehrere Jahre ausreichen.


----------



## computertod (12. Dezember 2010)

BeQuiet! PurePower L7 350W für 29€ inkl. vonner Bucht. sogar noch originalverpackt/ungeöffnet


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Dezember 2010)

Sowas muss man nicht verstehen  

Warren of Snares box^^


----------



## Re4dt (12. Dezember 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Öhm... Justin Bieber?



Der war gut  
Damit ich nicht viel Off-Topic laber 
Eine PlayStation 3, eigentlich wollte ich das Geld in eine neue Grafikkarte stecken aber mein toller Freundeskreis hat mich schon verflucht nur weil ich auf dem Pc zocke  299€ sind wohl weg xD naja immerhin werden kann ich mein Skill auf der Konsole verbessern.


----------



## nyso (12. Dezember 2010)

Hast du die Slim gekauft?
Oder die alte?
Bei Ebay gibts nämlich grad die Slim für 299€.
SONY PLAYSTATION 3 SLIM 320GB SPIELEKONSOLE PS3 #52100 bei eBay.de: Sony Playstation 3 (endet 29.12.10 17:10:10 MEZ)


----------



## Re4dt (12. Dezember 2010)

Die Slim mit 160GB für 299 und dann noch MW2 für 25€ das mich nichts gekostet hat da ich noch ein Gutschein hatte  alles von Amazon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2010)

Und noch ein paar Filmchen.
Reizwäsche von nem 70jährigen? Cool, ich hoffe in Rosarot mit der grossen Klappe im Heck


----------



## nyso (12. Dezember 2010)

Na dann stornier die schnell. Die bei Ebay hat für den gleichen Preis 320GB
Wäre doch ärgerlich


----------



## Re4dt (12. Dezember 2010)

Da hast du schon recht  Doch ich habe sehr wenig vertrauen in eBay allgemein. Auch wenn sie mehr Speicherplatz hat für den gleichen Preis, die 160 bekomme ich so oder so nicht voll  Und falls der Fall sein sollte das die 160Gb mir nicht reichen,kann ich diese gegen eine andere 2,5er austauschen  Die sollte höchstens 30-40€ kosten.


----------



## FrozenBoy (13. Dezember 2010)

Eine Nintendo Wii Black


----------



## der_yappi (13. Dezember 2010)

Das zweite mal bei STEAM was gekauft:
Left 4 Dead 2 für 4,99€ 

Jetzt "nur" noch ~11GB runterladen - bei ner 768er DSL Leitung ist das ein richtiger Spaß


----------



## Re4dt (14. Dezember 2010)

So Amazon konnte mir die PS3 nicht liefern das war mir irgendwie zu doof also hab ichs doch von ebay gerade gekauft 
WOW-Angebot FTW
SONY PLAYSTATION 3 SLIM 320GB SPIELEKONSOLE PS3 #52100 bei eBay.de: Sony Playstation 3 (endet 15.12.10 15:28:32 MEZ)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Dezember 2010)

Samsung Galaxy 3 i5800 Smartphone (Touchscreen, 3 Megapixel Kamera, Android 2.1) deep-black
(als Übergangs-Handy, bis ich in ein paar Monaten Geld für was besseres hab)
Kingston microSDHC 16GB Speicherkarte mit Adapter
Pelikan Photo Quality Transparentfolie CGF 620, A4, 50 Blatt
(Overheadfolie für Tintenstrahldrucker, für Referate in der Schule)
Amazon Prime Mitgliedschaft


----------



## Bu11et (14. Dezember 2010)

Dark Siders Hell Book Edition .

Für 20 Eus konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## nyso (14. Dezember 2010)

Just Cause II für 7,49€


----------



## kero81 (14. Dezember 2010)

Wooooo Nyso? Auch haben will...

Eben nen leckeren Döner Teller für nen 5er... *Rülps* und 12 Dremelscheiben Speedclick.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Dezember 2010)

eine Flasche "Heidi Klum Me" für mein Schatz zu Weihnachten


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2010)

Ein 920i, ein SB Board und ein paar Grakas .

Und ich weiß das der 920er nicht auf das Board passt ....das passende bringt mir der Weihnachtsmann


----------



## STSLeon (15. Dezember 2010)

Dann bist du also auf dem Weg zu nächsten Session True Monkey? 

BTT: IpMan 1 &2 im Steelbook


----------



## Re4dt (15. Dezember 2010)

Neues Parfum : Nikkos Home Sculpture bei dem Preis von 26,99 konnte ich nicht widerstehen  
Ich liebe diesen Duft


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2010)

Matrix Triologie [BluRay]
Hangover Extended Cut [BluRay]
Transformers 2-Disk [BluRay]
Transformers Revenge of Fallen 2-Disk [BluRay]

BluRay FTW!


----------



## cabmac (15. Dezember 2010)

Logitechs G700, beste Maus die ich in 20 Jahren besessen habe


----------



## Hai0815 (15. Dezember 2010)

Microsoft Arc Mouse in weiß <3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2010)

Mal wieder Rohlinge und ein paar Filmchen für die BR Sammlung ( JCVD, Iron Man II, Underworld - Aufstand der Lykaner ). Dazu eine Wagenwäsche und und das unbeliebte Tanken


----------



## Hatschi (15. Dezember 2010)

Burberry - BRIT LIMITED EDITION 100ML chrome&lastcategoryurl=true 
für den Bruder (Weihnachten)
und
Nixon wire 8mm für mich


----------



## Janny (15. Dezember 2010)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Burberry - BRIT LIMITED EDITION 100ML chrome&lastcategoryurl=true
> für den Bruder (Weihnachten)
> und
> Nixon wire 8mm für mich



Der Link wird nicht ganz angezeigt, welches Parfum hast du gekauft ?


----------



## Hatschi (15. Dezember 2010)

BRIT LIMITED EDITION  in der Männerversion kostet ca 75€

Mein Bruder ist mir halt echt was Wert, der kriegt nix billiges


----------



## muadib (15. Dezember 2010)

Das ist mein neues Zweitfahrrad
Stevens Bikes 2011 | X 4 Gent
Dekadenz pur


----------



## Feuerreiter (15. Dezember 2010)

Einen Zoom H4n.


----------



## Witcher (16. Dezember 2010)

16 Grafikkarten in der Bucht


----------



## Tuneup (16. Dezember 2010)

Man mags kaum glauben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (16. Dezember 2010)

Nicht unbedingt grade...am 25.11. bestellt, am 26.11. angeblich Versand. Heute nach 6 Telefonaten und einer Stornierung, angekommen.
Mal sehn ob ich das Geld auch wieder bekomme...
Fazit: Rockstar Shop ist nicht zu empfehlen!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (16. Dezember 2010)

Kauft man ja auch eiskalt in der Tanke

Toll, jetzt hab ich Appetit drauf


----------



## JC88 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke nicht das ich 12 Dosen an der Tanke kaufen gehe nur damit die schon aufm weg nach hause warm werden^^liegen brav im Kühlschrank...fragt sich nur wie lang der vorrat reicht....2 oder 3 tage? xD

PS: Das gelbe ist ja mal echt widerlich...totaler fehlkauf-.-


----------



## Xion4 (16. Dezember 2010)

Mein neues Heimkino 

LE46-C750
BDC 6900
Wharfedale Crytal 3 + Subwoofer
selbst erstelltes Bild als 60x80cm Bild im Rahmen
Lethal Weapon I-IV BluRay
Sagem Webtuner 500

Oh man, einfach zuviel  Ich hätte das nicht auflisten dürfen, nun bekomme ich ein schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Menthe (16. Dezember 2010)

N neues Soundsytem für mein "Heimkino" Samsung HW-C560 S 5.1 AV-Receiver Paket perlschwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Darfs erst an Weihnachten aufstellen, obwohl ich die Hälfte selber zahle


----------



## AchtBit (16. Dezember 2010)

Zalman Luftkühler
2x2gb g-skill ddr2 pc6400
hdd hitachi 7k1000.c 1tb
powercolor hd 6870
4 Port Hub mit externer Stromversorgung
Master/Slave Steckdosenleiste für usb, netzwerk und PC. features: HF Schutzschalter, Spannungsspitzenfilter, regelbare Zeitverzögerung der Slave Anschüsse

und morgen kommt noch der Hamas dvb-t reciever 'nano' fürs notebook ins haus


----------



## TwilightAngel (17. Dezember 2010)

Ein DVI-I zu VGA Monitorkabel und ein Crossover Kabel in gelb.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe richtig auf den Putz gehauen, eine gebrauchte DVD für 4,90 Taler ( war mir BR die Kohle nicht wert )


----------



## nyso (18. Dezember 2010)

Also, gestern war teuer

Mit der 2für1 Aktion von Amazon StarCraftII und CoD:BO, sowie Dawn of WarII und Lost Planet 2. 

Dann hab ich die Amazon Prime-Mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen. Und einen Denon AVR 1911 7.1 gekauft.

Alles zusammen für knapp 500€....


----------



## Tobucu (18. Dezember 2010)

Heute angekommen
Sound of Music
von Chris Hülsbeck
als Abo Premire
Danke an PC Games  Hardware


----------



## Feuerreiter (18. Dezember 2010)

Ein Kugelgelenk bei amazon für 19€ und einen zweiten Akku für meine Sony A33, allerdings nur ein Nachbau. 21 Euro.

Vor 3 Tagen eine Mattebox.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Dezember 2010)

N Teufel C200
N DVD-Player


----------



## True Monkey (18. Dezember 2010)

Eine Monstergraka ....5450er


----------



## T'PAU (18. Dezember 2010)

Einen Blu-ray Player Panasonic DMP-BDT100.
Gleichmal _Avatar CE_ eingelegt... was für ein Hammerbild!


----------



## Pikus (18. Dezember 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2: Vietnam vorbestellt


----------



## Dommerle (18. Dezember 2010)

be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120 Lüfter von Johnny the Gamer


----------



## moe (18. Dezember 2010)

ein probeabo der zeit.


----------



## nyso (18. Dezember 2010)

BC2 Vietnam.

Kleiner Tipp für alle die es kaufen möchten, wie ihr 5€ spart: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...lefield-bad-company-2-a-1364.html#post2503657


----------



## Hai0815 (19. Dezember 2010)

gefütterte Chucks und Homer Simpson Hausschuhe


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Dezember 2010)

30€ Handyguthaben (Aldi Talk)
Handy-Internet-Flatrate (7,99€/30 Tage; 300MB bis auf GPRS-Speed gedrosselt wird)


----------



## Xion4 (19. Dezember 2010)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Einen Blu-ray Player Panasonic DMP-BDT100.
> Gleichmal _Avatar CE_ eingelegt... was für ein Hammerbild!



Hast du die Rechnung gleich bei Panasonic eingeschickt um Avater 3D zu bekommen?

Die BluRay geht im besten Fall für knapp 200€ bei eBay weg...


----------



## T'PAU (19. Dezember 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Hast du die Rechnung gleich bei Panasonic eingeschickt um Avater 3D zu bekommen?
> 
> Die BluRay geht im besten Fall für knapp 200€ bei eBay weg...


Jap, hab ich. Vorher natürlich 'ne Kopie gemacht. 55 Cent für die Avatar 3D, da kann man nicht meckern. 
Aber auf ebay verhökern? Die sollen sich mal ja nicht erwischen lassen, ist von Panasonic ausdrücklich untersagt! Also ich setz das Ding da nicht rein!


----------



## Xion4 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ach, Intel ES zu verkaufen ist auch nicht erlaubt dennoch wirds problemlos gemacht. Und ganz im Ernst, wenn ich 150-200€ mit 1 BR machen kann, dann mach ich das. Ende 2011 wird sie freigegeben und sie hat nen Wert von 20€.

Naja, momentan wohl eher 120-150€.

http://completed.shop.ebay.de/i.htm...d&_dmd=1&_okw=Avatar+3d&LH_Complete=1&guest=1



Da würd ich mich nicht 2 mal bitten lassen, ausserdem ist ein Privatverkauf rechtlich nicht verboten, da es ja mein Eigentum ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Dezember 2010)

Gainward GTX 470 GooD Edition ...


----------



## computertod (19. Dezember 2010)

Mafia II für 13€


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Dezember 2010)

NfS - HP bei Amazon im Angebot. Mit dem 5€ Gutschein für unglaubliche 19,97€


----------



## madace (19. Dezember 2010)

Was für ein 5.- EUR Gutschein? Wo gibt's die?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Dezember 2010)

madace schrieb:


> Was für ein 5.- EUR Gutschein? Wo gibt's die?




Den habe ich bekommen, weil mein bestelltes CoD - Black OPs (AT Uncut) nicht geliefert werden konnte, quasi als kleine Wiedergutmachung


----------



## xjr (19. Dezember 2010)

Chenbro ES34169 161,40 Euro 

Chenbro Micom Co., Ltd.


----------



## Hardwell (20. Dezember 2010)

DVD von der neuen staffel von new kids! 

so ein feuerball jungeeeeeeee! ^^


----------



## joraku (20. Dezember 2010)

Einen Phenom II X4, GTX460, 4 GB DDR3, neues Mobo - mal schaun wann die Sachen ankommen.


----------



## newjohnny (20. Dezember 2010)

ne mütze, war langsam kalt um die ohren


----------



## madace (20. Dezember 2010)

1x GTX 460 und 2x Starcraft 2.


----------



## JC88 (20. Dezember 2010)

Prince of Persia Forgotten Sands - Digital Deluxe Edition für knappe 14€ ^^


----------



## push@max (20. Dezember 2010)

Samsung SpinPoint F4 320GB


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Dezember 2010)

F1 2010 im Steamangebot für 22,49€


----------



## Rheinlaender (20. Dezember 2010)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE, 2 Coolermaster Elite 430 und anderen Kram für sekundäre Systeme


----------



## cami (20. Dezember 2010)

madace schrieb:


> 1x GTX 460 und 2x Starcraft 2.


 
Hehe.. jetzt kauft man schon 2 Spiele damit man auf jedenfall Ersatz hat, sollte das eine sich auf unerklärliche Art und Weise verabschieden 


Spass bei Seite,

Ne Ati 5870 für unschlagbare 190 Euronen.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Dezember 2010)

NfS Hot Pursuit (NfS 14 ) für ganze 24,97€


----------



## RapToX (21. Dezember 2010)

paar blu-rays:
the pacific
dead snow
dawn of the dead
land of the dead (quersteelbook)
slumdog millionär

und paar spiele:
metro 2033
batman arkham asylum (collectors edition)
battlefield bad company 2: vietnam

jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass alles bis zum 24. da ist


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Dezember 2010)

marbus16 schrieb:


> hier rein gehören bilder sowie ne kleine beschreibung des gekauften.
> 
> 
> *allerdings keine mahlzeiten, zigaretten oder andere alltägliche, uninteresante dinge.*
> ...


 


bilder.......................


----------



## STSLeon (21. Dezember 2010)

Gestern abend Bad Company 2 Vietnam im MM für 11,50€


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (21. Dezember 2010)

Mass Effect 2 für 19,99 im MM ...


----------



## debalz (21. Dezember 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2 -----noch nie so viele Gegner in einem Spiel gekillt.....


----------



## madace (21. Dezember 2010)

cami schrieb:


> Hehe.. jetzt kauft man schon 2 Spiele damit man auf jedenfall Ersatz hat, sollte das eine sich auf unerklärliche Art und Weise verabschieden
> 
> 
> (...)



Nicht ganz. Ich hab's schon 1x seit August oder so, aber für den halben Preis einkaufen lohnt sich. Da kann man dann ja fast 100% Gewinn machen.


----------



## Witcher (21. Dezember 2010)

Zwei 13cm Kickbässe von Phonocar


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Dezember 2010)

The Witcher EE und Burnout Paradise - Ultimate Edition bei Steam.


----------



## Janny (21. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachtsgeschenke, Blurays und Gutscheine für die Familie.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Dezember 2010)

The Witcher EE + Bioshock2.


----------



## nyso (22. Dezember 2010)

Porto für ein Päckchen nach Österreich und vier nationale. Macht 24,20€


----------



## Crymes (22. Dezember 2010)

Ne Veretx 2 60GB, 4GB Ram(keine Auslagerungsdatei mehr!) und nen HDMI Kabel!

Das Beste: ESkommt heute!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Zwei 8800 GTX
nen paar Variable Resistors
und nachher Dragon Age II Signature Edition


----------



## cabmac (22. Dezember 2010)

soeben die G19 bestellt, nach der G700 vor einer woche, , nun bin ich erstmal ausgeruestet


----------



## New-Bee (22. Dezember 2010)

Gerade das Geld für die 6950 überwiesen...
Jetzt nur noch auf die Wakü warten und nächstes Jahr dann CF


----------



## EGThunder (22. Dezember 2010)

Zotac GTX 570
IcyBox 3,5" S-ATA USB 3.0 Gehäuse

EG


----------



## Xion4 (22. Dezember 2010)

Alpine 113BT als Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Freundin.


----------



## JC88 (23. Dezember 2010)

Railworks 2
Trials 2: Second Edition

Für knappe 8 € bei Steam
geile Aktionen die die da im Moment haben^^


----------



## ThePlayer (23. Dezember 2010)

Als Ersatz ein Paar Lautsprecher von TCM mit 3 Jahren Garantie.

Denn Dank Vista werden meine Lautsprecher falsch erkannt und meine Audigy 2...

Hab ja 3 Jahre Zeit zum sparen.


----------



## mrmouse (23. Dezember 2010)

Eben im Tengelmann 2 kalte Paulaner Spezi gekauft 

MfG Mouse


----------



## Janny (23. Dezember 2010)

Die letzten Weihnachtsgeschenke endlich zusammen.


----------



## nulchking (23. Dezember 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Die letzten Weihnachtsgeschenke endlich zusammen.


Ich mach mich Morgen auf die Socken ^^

@topic:
2x Starcraft 2


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Dezember 2010)

Wie kann man nur ein Heiligabend noch Geschenke kaufen? oO


----------



## matzzz3 (23. Dezember 2010)

Mach ich btw auch ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Dezember 2010)

Samsung F4 2000GB


----------



## T'PAU (23. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur ein Heiligabend noch Geschenke kaufen? oO


Wie kann man überhaupt Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen?


----------



## Uziflator (23. Dezember 2010)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## computertod (23. Dezember 2010)

heute vormittag sämtliche DLCs(7) für Just Cause 2


----------



## Tobucu (23. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur ein Heiligabend noch Geschenke kaufen? oO


Weil es Leute gibt, die am Heiligabend, einem noch was verkaufen.


----------



## Pikus (23. Dezember 2010)

R.U.S.E. von Loby für 26€


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. Dezember 2010)

True Romance BluRay (UK)


----------



## buba (24. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fanatec Clubsport Pedals...


----------



## BikeRider (24. Dezember 2010)

Es ist 00:39. Was soll man sich um diese Zeit kaufen ?


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Dezember 2010)

Alpha Protocol & Darksiders im Steam Store


----------



## X-2ELL (24. Dezember 2010)

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising 
für perfekte 3 EURO im Steam-Store


----------



## nyso (24. Dezember 2010)

Mass Effect 2 Digital Deluxe Edition für 14,99€


----------



## Tobucu (24. Dezember 2010)

Heute angekommen:
-2 Piercingringe
-Eine Binärearmbanduhr
-DVD Gesamtausgabe  Ninja scroll
-DVD Box  Sweet 16


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Dezember 2010)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
> für perfekte 3 EURO im Steam-Store


na dann viel spass, wegen dem spiel musste bei mir ne tastatur dran glauben ^^
@T: Geschenke für Familie usw...


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2010)

ClickTronic HDMI-Kabel 5m, weil mein 5m Billigkabel mit dem Blu-ray Player nicht 100%-ig funzt!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. Dezember 2010)

Sennheiser In-Ear-Kopfhörer für 29.99€ - Keine Oberklasse-Kopfhörer, aber sicherlich gut genug


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachtsgeschenke: Crysis Maximum Edition, Assassins Creed 2, 4x Counter-Strike Complete bei Steam


----------



## _Snaker_ (25. Dezember 2010)

Battlefield 2 Complete Edition für 5€ @ Steam.
Wahnsinn diese Steam Aktionen :O


----------



## RedBrain (26. Dezember 2010)

GTR Evolution und Race 07 für ingesamt ~9,95€


----------



## Pikus (26. Dezember 2010)

4GB G.Skill Eco DDR3-1333:

2x2048MB Kit G.SKILL DDR3-1333 CL9 Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Jetzt fehlt nurnoch die CPU


----------



## pagani-s (26. Dezember 2010)

ide auf sata adapter der nicht funzt
für 4,79€


----------



## Darkknightrippper (26. Dezember 2010)

Powercolor Radeon HD 6850
Antec VP450P
Sharkoon 4-Port USB-Hub intern.


----------



## zøtac (26. Dezember 2010)

Neue Bremsen fürs BMX...
NIKE 6.0 Air Zoom Oncore white/blustery blueprint


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Dezember 2010)

ne HD5870 Rev.1


----------



## Witcher (26. Dezember 2010)

eine XFX GTX 285


----------



## Dommerle (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gerade gekauft:
-ein Lian Li PC-7FN
-ein Satz be quiet! Dämmmatten
-einen Alpenföhn Matterhorn

Alles bestellt beim Händler meines Vetrauens.


----------



## Janny (27. Dezember 2010)

IPhone Schutzfolie + acryl Case.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Dezember 2010)

Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## maTi (27. Dezember 2010)

Eine orginale, alte und defekte Microsoft Xbox für 1€ bei ebay


----------



## symerac (27. Dezember 2010)

- Supra Schuhe


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

BurnOut für 0€


----------



## computertod (27. Dezember 2010)

@Wa1lock
nicht nur du...


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

Cool oder  Aber ich packs nicht den Code zu aktivieren!


----------



## newjohnny (28. Dezember 2010)

http://ak.buy.com/PI/0/500/208189778.jpg

Diesen netten "Nike Edge Elite Air Gear Backpack 2". 

Nicht ganz billig, aber wenn er eine Weile hält, spielt er das wieder ein.


----------



## RedBrain (28. Dezember 2010)

Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter für 1,99€


----------



## FreshStyleZ (28. Dezember 2010)

mirrors edge für 2,50 €


----------



## 0815klimshuck (28. Dezember 2010)

BF BC 2 V für 14.12€ bei Gameladen muahhahaha da ich dort nicht nur zwischen 23-4Uhr bestellen kann.... und da dann auch keine blödet alters veri..... bei der T-Com machen muss wie bei Gamesload....


----------



## computertod (28. Dezember 2010)

GTA IV von Malte für 7,50 und Mafia II für 13€ @ ebay


----------



## Sanger (28. Dezember 2010)

Samsung LE40C550 40" --> 489€

Geiles Teil


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2010)

Phenom II X6 1055T ---> 154,18€
1,8m USB 3.0 Kabel A/A ---> 3€

Morgen wirds was geben (hoffentlich^^)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Dezember 2010)

Bahnfahrkarten:

Freitag, 4.3.11 zu mixxed_up, wegen Cebit. Leider nur ne IC-Fahrkarte, für ICE gab es keinen Sparpreis mehr. -.-
Montag, 7.3.11 Rückfahrt. ICE, 1. Klasse, Handyzone. 

Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen, ich fahre am Montag zurück. Habe da Schulfrei, am Dienstag btw auch (bewegliche Ferientage, wegen Fasching).


----------



## Hai0815 (28. Dezember 2010)

Call of Duty - Black Ops
ne Nikon Coolpix S3000
dazu passendes Täschchen
Vodafone Surfstick
4 GB USB -Stick


----------



## computertod (28. Dezember 2010)

Crysis Maximum und ne ASUS Supreme FX II


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Dezember 2010)

4GB Kingston Micro SD Karte mit Adapter auf SD und Ersatzakku für meine neue Digicam.


----------



## JC88 (29. Dezember 2010)

Dirt 2
Section 8
bei Steam natürlich ^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Dezember 2010)

Ohne Ende Feuerwehrk....


----------



## Witcher (29. Dezember 2010)

Knaller bis zum abwinken für den billigpreis


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Dezember 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> Knaller bis zum abwinken für den billigpreis



Na dann zeig mal...

Hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-knaller-raketen-batterien-2.html#post2533378


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

Zutaten für Glühwein, Bier & Böller


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Dezember 2010)

Hardware und Silvester Zeugs im Wert von über 800€  
Silvester Zeugs ~75€ der Rest HW...


----------



## Menthe (29. Dezember 2010)

Die kostenlose PCGHX App fürs iOS. Und Briefmarken.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (29. Dezember 2010)

Homefront "Voice of Freedom Edition" vorbestellt  - 59,99€
Für den Preis... das Setting klingt ziemlich geil


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2010)

Einen E8400 mit einem Max-FSB von 652Mhz


----------



## Pikus (29. Dezember 2010)

Silvesterknaller natürlich^^
Und morgen kommt noch der rest dazu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2010)

Anno 1404 Venedig, 3 BR Filme, einen Haarschnitt sowie das Cougar S Power 700Watt


----------



## Witcher (29. Dezember 2010)

2 Eminem CD´s. einmal The Marshall Mathers LP und zum 2. Curtain Call


----------



## madace (29. Dezember 2010)

Dead Space für 5.- EUR.


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Dezember 2010)

Plants Vs Zombies + Dead Space


----------



## herethic (30. Dezember 2010)

Sniper: Ghost Warrior + Gta IV Complete Edition. Meine ersten beiden Spiele bei Steam.

Schade dass ich die Aktion mit Serious Sam HD: Second Encounter und Victoria 2 verpasst habe. Und die Aktion mit Crysis natürlich auch.


----------



## RapToX (30. Dezember 2010)

abwarten!
meist ist es so, dass am ende des holiday sales die beliebtesten angebote wiederkehren. also vielleicht doch noch ne chance für dich crysis und co zu ergattern


----------



## Rheinlaender (31. Dezember 2010)

paar ältere Games für meine Spielesammlung

Metro 2033
Terminator Salvation
Dead Space
Resident Evil 5


----------



## facehugger (31. Dezember 2010)

Habe mir gerade eine POV/TGT GTX480 Charged TFC mit leisem Arctic-Kühler gegönnt


----------



## BlackCalive (1. Januar 2011)

Scythe Chouriki 2 Plug-In 650W 80+Gold
SSD OCZ Vertex 2 60GB für`s Win 7 ( PC starten:  1,2, Kennworteingeben; 1,2, bling = Desktop!!!   Das Ist der Hammer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (1. Januar 2011)

Company of Heroes
Company of Heroes: Oppsoing Fronts
Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor

bei Steam für 9,98 
Einfach klasse die Angebote da!


----------



## sp01 (2. Januar 2011)

flexlight von Lian Li in blau
EVGA GTX570


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Januar 2011)

Mafia 2 & alle DLCs + Half-Life 1 Anthology


----------



## UltraGraniat (2. Januar 2011)

Einen Mp3 Player mit Micro-SD reader funktion


----------



## Neav (2. Januar 2011)

6x Noiseblocker 120mm XL1
1x Noiseblocker 140mm XK1http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002OCR2YO/ref=oss_product


----------



## potzblitz (2. Januar 2011)

Gran Turismo 5 - Signature Edition und ein paar Steamspiele


----------



## lord-elveon (3. Januar 2011)

eine externe western digital my passport essential se mit 1tb und usb 3.0


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2011)

Sean Murray - Call of Duty 7: Black Ops-Soundtrack


----------



## ys8008000 (4. Januar 2011)

Hmm.. dummerweise waren das wirklich Zigaretten...
Naja davon abgesehn, was interesannter sien könnte, wäre ne zweite GeForce 9800GX2 für das Quad SLi Gespann... mal austesten wie das so läuft, dann kann eine GTX 480 einpacken, wenn alles gut skaliert  

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Januar 2011)

Scythe Slip Stream(120mm) und MX-2


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2011)

Hab heute Nacht ne Powercolor HD6950 bestellt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Januar 2011)

EVGA GTX 580 Backplate


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Januar 2011)

2x Dragon Age Ultimate
Senseo Pads
Dead Space 2 PEGI
Tron Evolution
Tron Legacy Soundtrack Special Edition


----------



## GxGamer (5. Januar 2011)

Vollversion von Fraps


----------



## STSLeon (5. Januar 2011)

Phenom II 955
MSI GTX 460

beides im Auftrag eines Freundes und schon verbaut


----------



## nyso (5. Januar 2011)

1,8m Toslink-Kabel


----------



## computertod (5. Januar 2011)

ich habs riskiert: ein neues Display für mein SGH-F490


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2011)

was zum spielen fürs WE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder was fürs Auge, ein paar Filmchen


----------



## Nomad (5. Januar 2011)

"Filmchen" klingt so.... naja lassen wir das. 

@Topic: Nen 8-Port Switch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2011)

Nein es sind keine Hechel-Western oder ähnlich. die sind fast alle Jugendfrei. Gestern konnte ich endlich das neue Netzteil einbauen, ich hasse warten auf Hardware


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (5. Januar 2011)

next try: schuhe :S


----------



## hades5 (6. Januar 2011)

ein Rosinenbrötchen, eine Packung Chips, eine ATI HD5850 und einen Samsung Syncmaster BX2450


----------



## STSLeon (6. Januar 2011)

16*9 Kapseln Cafe au lait für die Dolce Gusto. Hab gleich auf Vorrat gekauft, da der immer extrem schnell ausverkauft ist.


----------



## X-2ELL (6. Januar 2011)

gestern Test Drive Unlimited 2 bei Amazon vorbestellt. Bin ich ja mal extrem gespannt drauf!


----------



## joraku (6. Januar 2011)

LiteOn iHOS104

Jetzt muss der jetztige HD Bildschirm noch ersetzt werden und dann können endlich nur noch BlueRays angeschafft werden. Ich hasse es Filme anzuschauen wenn sie unscharf sind.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Januar 2011)

2 Alben auf Schallplatte


----------



## Hai0815 (6. Januar 2011)

Benq V 2400 Eco
Devolo dLan 200 AV Wireless N


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. Januar 2011)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> Benq V 2400 Eco
> Devolo dLan 200 AV Wireless N



Ist da echt dieser Grasbüschel dran? Mega cool 

- Arznei... 
- Zweitakt-Motoren Tuning Band 1 und 2


----------



## zøtac (7. Januar 2011)

Diesen Helm und 4 Rollen Tapeverband.


----------



## Hai0815 (7. Januar 2011)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Ist da echt dieser Grasbüschel dran? Mega cool
> 
> - Arznei...
> - Zweitakt-Motoren Tuning Band 1 und 2



Weiss ich nicht - aber ich werd Bambus reinstellen


----------



## slayerdaniel (7. Januar 2011)

Asus Xonar DG
Alan Wake (XBOX 360)
Gaultier Le Male 75 ML


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Januar 2011)

Vorbestellt:

Star Wars Collection (Teil 1 - 6) vorbestellt.
Bei allen Filmen in bester Bildqualität und mit über 30 Stunden Bonusmaterial einfach ein muss.


----------



## push@max (7. Januar 2011)

Rocky Balboa BluRay für 7,99€ 

Vorgestern bei Amazon bestellt und heute geliefert.


----------



## Sync (7. Januar 2011)

Ein Paar Boxershorts...


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Januar 2011)

Nicht direkt gekauft, aber wiedergeholt nach x Jahren:

Ein Atari 800XL inkl. Kassetenrecorder und 2 Joysticks


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (7. Januar 2011)

Empire Total War. Oh Gott, was habe ich "ungeduldiges Ding" mir da ins Haus geholt?

Edit: Hab grad was beim Griechen bestellt..lol!


----------



## Siffer81 (8. Januar 2011)

Eine Logitech G700 Gaming Maus, und ne WoW Gamecard


----------



## Witcher (8. Januar 2011)

Einen Mantel und den passenden Schal dazu.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. Januar 2011)

Den Film Devil's Playground auf DVD. Bin gespannt


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Januar 2011)

Logitech G35


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Januar 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500K.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Januar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Intel Core i5 2500K.



Welches Mb haste denn dazu geholt? Suche für nen Kumpel noch ne gute Empfehlung.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Januar 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Welches Mb haste denn dazu geholt? Suche für nen Kumpel noch ne gute Empfehlung.




Noch gar keins, aber ein MSI ist in Planung.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Januar 2011)

Kannst mir ja mal ne Pm schreiben und über deien Auswhal berichten


----------



## bogomil22 (9. Januar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbestellt:
> 
> Star Wars Collection (Teil 1 - 6) vorbestellt.
> Bei allen Filmen in bester Bildqualität und mit über 30 Stunden Bonusmaterial einfach ein muss.



Cool, wo denn?


Hab mir grad die Terminator BOX (1-3 mit 6 DVD's) für 20€ geholt.


----------



## FrozenBoy (11. Januar 2011)

Steelseries Siberia V2 Headset 
und
Roccat Kone [+]


----------



## TitusTech (11. Januar 2011)

Ein weißes PCGH Sonderedition des Cooler Master 690 II bei dem 
jetztigen Preis 80Euro einfach Top so bleibt für nen Cpu Kühler genug übrig.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Januar 2011)

bogomil22 schrieb:


> Cool, wo denn?
> 
> 
> Hab mir grad die Terminator BOX (1-3 mit 6 DVD's) für 20€ geholt.




Bei Amazon vorbestellt, allerdings als Blu-ray.


----------



## trible_d (12. Januar 2011)

Nen kaffe


----------



## htcerox (12. Januar 2011)

In wenigen Minute nen tank voll super. Bei 1,47 pro lietr.

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit hilfe vom PCGH Extreme Android app


----------



## Sync (12. Januar 2011)

Der Bro-Code von Barney Stinson


----------



## Hagrid (12. Januar 2011)

Ein LG GT540 und Kopfhörer von Philips..


----------



## JC88 (12. Januar 2011)

Häagen-Dazs  - Vanilla Caramel Brownie - 

Geilstes Eis auf Erden


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2011)

Animatrix - Blu-Ray
Die Insel - Blu-Ray
Departed - Blu-Ray
Rendezvous mit Joe Black - Blu-ray

Limp Bizkit: (CD-Alben)
Chocolate Starfish And The Hot Dog Flavored Water 
New Old Songs 
Results May Vary 
Three Dollar Bill Y' All
Significant Other


----------



## Infin1ty (12. Januar 2011)

Equilibrium - Rekreatur 

Kanns nur empfehlen wenn ihr Metal mögt


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Januar 2011)

Kassette


----------



## pagani-s (12. Januar 2011)

4gb kingston hyper x 1600mhz cl9
freezer 13 cpu-kühler
phenom2 x2 555 BE


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

Plantronics C65E


----------



## norse (13. Januar 2011)

45liter super für 69€.....

LianLi v351b schwarz
Scythe Big shuriken.


----------



## vidman (13. Januar 2011)

OCZ Vertex 2 2,5" 120GB
LiteOn ihas324


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Januar 2011)

ASRock P67 Pro3 und 4GB G.Skill PC3-12800U  RAM - bald kann ich meinen Core i5 endlich mal nutzen und hier nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## Happyplace4187 (14. Januar 2011)

OCZ Vertex 2 120GB 
Corsair Dominator GT 1600 Mhz CL 7


----------



## STSLeon (14. Januar 2011)

Kingston SSDNow 100 64 gb und ein Gehäuse für 2,5 zoll festplatten


----------



## Stevii (14. Januar 2011)

Das Samsung galaxy s i 9000, von dem ich gerade zum ersten mal ins Forum schreibe. (zumindest versuche ich es )


----------



## der_yappi (14. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder bei Amazon geshoppt:



3 x Warlock CDs
1 x Doro (Classic Daimonds)
2 x Fun Lovin' Criminals (100% Colombian / Come Find Yourself)
A-Team auf BluRay
Windows XP Prof
Hatte noch Dirt2 im Einkaufskorb, habs aber wieder "entsorgt".
Will keine Windows Live Registrierung


----------



## non_believer (15. Januar 2011)

@ der_yappi: Mit xp pro x64 hätte ich auch dienen können 

1x CD Mono No Aware "Pachinko To Hanbaagaa" Limited 300 Stück
1x LP Mono No Aware "Kika No Sekai" Limited 500 Stück

*FREU* *FREU* *FREU*

Und grad noch "Dawn of War 2 - Retribution Collectors Edition"


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Januar 2011)

Spore + Spore Galaktische Abenteuer für 0€


----------



## Ratty0815 (15. Januar 2011)

Also Jungs & Mädels, 

mal eine etwas andere Hardware! 

War eine lange suche doch Angezahlt ist er und nächste Woche wird er abgeholt!
Mein `99er Mini Cooper 40th Edit mit 800Kg & 63Ps wird meinen Fiesta ehrenhaft ersetzten

So Long...


----------



## madace (15. Januar 2011)

Wo gibt's denn SPORE für 0.- EUR  ?


----------



## Witcher (15. Januar 2011)

@ Ratty0815 auf jeden Fall ein geiles Auto. Was hast du dafür bezahlt wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2011)

@Ratty0815:
Ein Traum in Schwarz .
So einen will ich mir dieses Jahr eigentlich auch zulegen. Schiebedach ist aber imo Pflicht.


----------



## Ratty0815 (15. Januar 2011)

Witcher schrieb:


> @ Ratty0815 auf jeden Fall ein geiles Auto. Was hast du dafür bezahlt wenn man fragen darf?



Unter 6000€ mit Tüv/Au neu! plus das schon einige übliche Minitypischen Roststellen Behandelt worden sind = also gut Gepflegter Grundstock



Olstyle schrieb:


> @Ratty0815:
> Ein Traum in Schwarz .
> So einen will ich mir dieses Jahr eigentlich auch zulegen. Schiebedach ist aber imo Pflicht.



Kann Dir als Tipp schon mal eins sagen, sehr viel Zeit nehmen...
habe insgesamt 7 oder 8 Angeschaut bevor ich zugeschlagen habe.
Was auch bedeutet das man etwas länger sucht! 

So Long...


----------



## Witcher (16. Januar 2011)

eine Lötstation


----------



## JC88 (16. Januar 2011)

@Ratty0815
Kultiges Auto...aber ich wär zu groß dafür xD

@topic: 
Super für 1,44


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2011)

Meine Mum wollte einen PC.
Da sie nicht viel damit machen will (WWW, eMail, mal was schreiben) und sie den auch mal in die Ecken stellen kann, ist es ein *eeePC R105* von Asus geworden.
Dazu noch ne kleine *Logitech Maus*, ne *Tasche* und da ich sowieso online war, hat sie noch ne *Elton John CD* geordert 

Jetzt muss ich noch kucken wie ich mein 2003er Office da drauf krieg und mein ACDSee (dann kann ich den auch mal beim fotografieren zur Vorauswahl nutzen )


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Januar 2011)

Eine OCZ Vertex 2 Ext. mit 60GB 

Jetzt ist endlich Schluss mit "lauten" Festplattengeräuschen beim surfen, schreiben oder fernsehen.


----------



## 1821984 (16. Januar 2011)

Ein I5 2500K!

freu mich drauf.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Januar 2011)

PowerAMP
Ein sehr guter Musik-Player für Android, mit Equalizer und FLAC-Support.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2011)

Asus P8P67Pro + 2006k


----------



## Lesso (17. Januar 2011)

Kinect + Games


----------



## Clonemaster (17. Januar 2011)

Megtron LC-Display


----------



## OnkelSatan (18. Januar 2011)

Hab endlich meine 4870 512mb gegen eine HD6870 1gb sapphire getauscht die ca 57% (vergleich heaven bench dx10 mit gleichen einstellungen) mehr leistung sind wirglich genial
mfg OS


----------



## buche89 (18. Januar 2011)

ASUS ARES


----------



## JC88 (18. Januar 2011)

Duell der Magier - auf Blue Ray


----------



## taks (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir grad ne Western Digital Elements SE, 500GB, 2.5" für *30€* bestellt


----------



## Witcher (20. Januar 2011)

@ takes Wo?


----------



## taks (20. Januar 2011)

digitec online shop

Ist aber in der Schweiz


----------



## NCphalon (20. Januar 2011)

En Ninja 3


----------



## Yellowant (21. Januar 2011)

4 GB Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair (bei den Preisen)


----------



## X-hardware (21. Januar 2011)

Penispumpe


----------



## Pikus (21. Januar 2011)

X-hardware schrieb:


> Penispumpe



Nicht witzig


@T: Endlich das zweite 4GB-Kit für mein AM3-System. Fehlt nur noch der Prozzi


----------



## Witcher (22. Januar 2011)

Ein satz Fensterkurbeln (aus Alu Polliert) für mein Auto und 10-20 Anbauteile fürs Motorrad.


----------



## Sil3nC4 (22. Januar 2011)

Dymatize Elite Fusion 7 (Moccacino Rush und Cookie&Cream)
Multipower Double (Caramel)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2011)

2 BR Filme, Asus Xonar DX damit mein 2. Rechner auch was zu sagen hat und einen Wechselrahmen für Festplatten


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (23. Januar 2011)

- The social network auf Blu Ray vorbestellt.
Ich schäme mich sehr den Streifen noch nicht gesehen zu haben... und das als Online-Marketer


----------



## computertod (23. Januar 2011)

Acer Aspire 5520 Notebook ohne HDD und mit defektem Laufwerk.
zum Proggn wirds wohl reichen^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Januar 2011)

10€ Sipgate-Guthaben
Meine erste Aufladung. Damit kann ich mein Handy als WLAN-Telefon nutzen, mache mich von Mutters Festnetz und vom Handyempfang (wohne im Keller) unabhängig und spare Kosten gegenüber Handy.


----------



## Clonemaster (24. Januar 2011)

PS3+2terController+GT5


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder was für die Blu Ray Sammlung, 9 Filme


----------



## push@max (24. Januar 2011)

Into The Blue als DVD...4€


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Januar 2011)

2x2 Kinokarten für Tron Legacy, für Donnerstag und für Freitag


----------



## CeresPK (26. Januar 2011)

so morgen sollte meine GTX570 von PNY ankommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2011)

Und wieder mal ein paar Filme, dazu die allwöchendliche Füllung der Frostzone


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2011)

8 Gb DDR3 Ram Geil Black Dragon.Aber in Etappen,zuerst 4 Gb dann nochma 4Gb


----------



## Windows0.1 (27. Januar 2011)

Sandy Bridge Core i7


----------



## JC88 (27. Januar 2011)

Meguiars Endurance High Gloss
Meguiars Ultimate Compound
und Meguiars Gold Class Carnauba Plus Premium Wax Paste
^^


----------



## Annabell (27. Januar 2011)

Gigaset SL 400 ... mein SL 56 hatte gestern den Geist aufgegeben


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2011)

Gerade ein *Kindle 3g* bestellt. 
Bin ja mal gespannt wie gut das wirklich ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Januar 2011)

Nen Linkin Park Kapuzenpulli im EMP


----------



## Tobucu (29. Januar 2011)

2GB DDR3 zusätzlichen Speicher für`s Netbook, Win 7 64 sei Dank.


----------



## negert (29. Januar 2011)

Ein Walimex Fisheyeobjektiv für meine Nikon D300 DSLR


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Januar 2011)

- Schlag den raab das buch
- Ne neue Nockenwelle
- TDU2 (vorbestellt)
jetzt is wieder ne weile ruhe


----------



## Hai0815 (29. Januar 2011)

ne Kiste Desperados


----------



## _Snaker_ (29. Januar 2011)

- ASUS eeePC R101X
- XBOX360 Slim bei Amazon für 169€


----------



## Witcher (29. Januar 2011)

Festplattenkühler und nen Delta Lüfter


----------



## htcerox (29. Januar 2011)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> ne Kiste Desperados



Wie schön man 50 Euro investieren kann 

BTT: Nen Rockstar Energy und ne Falsche Bacardi Razz


----------



## einrudelgurken (30. Januar 2011)

-Sennheiser PC151
-iPod Touch 32GB


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Januar 2011)

- Corsair XMS2 2*1GB 

- Fujitsu Siemens Tastatur Slim MF... 

...sofort zerlegt und fürs lackieren vorbereitet


----------



## Happyplace4190 (30. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir davon 2 Stück gegönnt 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Januar 2011)

EVGA GTX 560 Ti FPB für 230 €


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. Januar 2011)

Ein Päckchen Tabak bei dem zigarettenhändler meines Vertrauens xD


----------



## iceman650 (30. Januar 2011)

Asus Xonar Essence STX 
Duffy - Rockferry
Beatsteaks - Boombox 
Mika - Life in Cartoon Motion


Mfg, ice


€dit: @mixxed: Was hast diesmal angestellt


----------



## Sync (30. Januar 2011)

Gestern gekauft.. 
-David Garrett Encore
-Suppenhuhn für Hühnersuppe
-Hustensaft
-Halsschmerztabletten
-Wick MediNait


letzteres hat über Nacht Wunder bewirkt


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (31. Januar 2011)

Ein Valentinstags, sowie Jahrestags-Geschenk für die Holde. Jetzt müsste es nur noch wer von der Post holen ^^


----------



## Pagz (31. Januar 2011)

2 mal die hier:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Hoffe die sind wircklich so gut, wie manche schwärmen


----------



## roadgecko (31. Januar 2011)

NGK V-Line Zündkerzen für meinen "FoFo"


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Januar 2011)

3 120mm lüfter von cm für mein nzxt Gehäuse


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Januar 2011)

Grade noch schnell den Januarrabatt bei AT genutzt für z.B.

- G-Changer 120
- G-Changer 360
- Heatkiller 5870
- AC DFM
- Anschlüsse, Schlauch, ...

hat sich echt gelohnt schnell noch zu kaufen


----------



## Low (1. Februar 2011)

Samsung SyncMaster P2450h
Hoffe der Monitor taugt etwas, Vorallem beim Spielen.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2011)

Gainward GTX560 Ti.  EVGA ist auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar und ich hab keine Zeit zum warten, will zocken.


----------



## computertod (1. Februar 2011)

Western Digital Scorpio Blue 250GB(WD2500BEVT) für 31,94 @ Technikbilliger
Tasche für mein Notebook bringen mir meine Großeltern mit


----------



## STSLeon (1. Februar 2011)

Tom Tailor Jeans + LongSleeve


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2011)

Games : MoH Limited Edition, SW Force Unleashed II
BR´S : Smokin´Aces
LG BH10LS30 ( 79 Pesos im Blödmarkt )


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2011)

Gerade eine GTX 480 OC neu für 250€ geschossen


----------



## pibels94 (3. Februar 2011)

karten für die G.O.N.D.


----------



## Tobucu (3. Februar 2011)

Ein Roman "Der Club der unsichtbaren Gelehrten" von Terry Pratchett


----------



## thysol (3. Februar 2011)

Asus Xonar Essence STX
Two Worlds 2
Friendship (Blu-ray)


----------



## Pikus (3. Februar 2011)

Den Film "Shutter Island"


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Februar 2011)

Mal was ungewöhnliches: 1,5kg *Schoko-Butterkekse* beim Bahlsen Fabrik-Laden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pibels94 (4. Februar 2011)

will haben


----------



## Witcher (4. Februar 2011)

das ist doch mal ein Keks


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2011)

Ne Speedlink Kudos Gamingmaus, erstaunlicherweise bei Media Markt für nur 39€ (online inkl. Versand mind 43€) ^^ 

SPEEDLINK / Products / PC Accessories / Mice / Wired / KUDOS Gaming Mouse, black


----------



## Menthe (4. Februar 2011)

Ich einfach unverbesserlich Steelbook, Bad Boys (Beides BluRay)


----------



## Hai0815 (4. Februar 2011)

1x Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-1866 4 GB Kit


----------



## edge1112 (4. Februar 2011)

1x G.E.I.L. DDR2 -800 2GB
1x Palit GeForce GTX570 Sonic Platinum


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Februar 2011)

1x CD Linkin Park Underground

1x Gegen Nazis Patch
http://empimg.com/pics/300_800005.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2011)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> 1x CD Linkin Park Underground
> 
> 1x Gegen Nazis Patch
> http://empimg.com/pics/300_800005.jpg


 
LOL ich dachte zuerst "hmm, nen Patch? Für welches SPiel? ^^  "

 dachte an ne Art Filter für Server zB bei CoD, dass keine Server mit Nazi-Namen angezeigt werden


----------



## skdiggy (5. Februar 2011)

lord of war und supernatural staffel 1 auf dvd


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Februar 2011)

Battlefield 3 vorbestellt


----------



## bogomil22 (6. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab mir endlich mal eine 2TB HDD von Samsung gegönnt.. und für meine alte Datenplatte (640GB) ein HDD-Dock connector (ICY HDD Box mit esata/usb oder auch mit usb3 aber das hab ich nicht   )
Also did HDD Box ist zu empfehlen, kostet um die 20€


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (6. Februar 2011)

- F.E.A.R 2
- Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2011)

1x *2TB Barracuda LP*
1x *Aqua Computer Ramplex Copper Edition*
1x *LianLi PC-A71B inkl. Triple-Deckel*
Und nun muss nur das Gehäuse auch mal ankommen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Februar 2011)

Eine HD 5450 für den Lan Party Server


----------



## Bu11et (6. Februar 2011)

Limited Edition von Bulletstorm und Crysis 2


----------



## Witcher (6. Februar 2011)

Ein Magnat Vector 13 Center Lautsprecher


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2011)

Da ist für die Revox Lautsprecher:

• Spikes von Oehlbach
• 2x Granitplatte (40x34x3 cm)
• Teufel-Entkoppler

Und das für die Kleine am Valentinstag:

• Puma-Parfum


----------



## Clonemaster (7. Februar 2011)

Asus OC Station


----------



## STSLeon (7. Februar 2011)

Asics Cumulus 12


----------



## Witcher (7. Februar 2011)

Holzbretter und Vierkantholz


----------



## Fatality (7. Februar 2011)

Creative fatality x-fi soundkarte
Antec 3 hundred  alternate Edition
Ne neue Lüftersteuerung von aerocool mit Touch ka wie die gerade heißt
Und noch eine speedlink kudos 

Vor Sorge für den neuen AMD erstmal auf der cebit zum AMD stand


----------



## taks (7. Februar 2011)

Das Buch "A Clockwork Orange" von "Anthony Burgess" in Englisch


----------



## computertod (7. Februar 2011)

--- hier stand müll ---
bitte löschen


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Februar 2011)

BenQ XL2410T


----------



## The_Freak (7. Februar 2011)

Eine Flasche Tequila muahahaha ;D
Und einen VgA stecker bei amazon


----------



## L1NDEY- (7. Februar 2011)

Arctic Freezer 13


----------



## Painkiller (8. Februar 2011)

Bezirk 13 - Blu-Ray
Bezirk 13 Ultimatum - Blu-Ray
Taxi 3 - Blu-Ray
Taxi 4 - Blu-Ray


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2011)

BR´s : Inception, Bad Boys und das Relikt


----------



## Menthe (8. Februar 2011)

Ne Tankfüllung für ca. 30€


----------



## Dari (8. Februar 2011)

1x i5-2500
1x Noctua NH-C12P
1x OCZ Vertex 2 - 120 GB SSD
1x Corsair Venegance 8 GB Kit

fehlt nur noch das Mainboard *heul*


----------



## Meat Boy (9. Februar 2011)

Canon IXUS 105 Digitalkamera
Hama CardReader 35in1 Kartenlesegerät
SanDisk SDHC Speicherkarte 4GB


----------



## Rilcom (9. Februar 2011)

40 Liter von dem guten Super  1,49 €/Liter


----------



## computertod (9. Februar 2011)

Laufwerk für mein Aspire 5520


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Februar 2011)

Dari schrieb:


> 1x i5-2500
> 1x Noctua NH-C12P
> 1x OCZ Vertex 2 - 120 GB SSD
> 1x Corsair Venegance 8 GB Kit
> ...


warum kein "k"?


----------



## Dari (10. Februar 2011)

Kein Bock auf übertakten hehe
Jedenfalls noch nich

3x Noctua NF-P14


----------



## Witcher (10. Februar 2011)

Einen Canton AS 60 SC


----------



## Mosed (10. Februar 2011)

Ölservice, bremsflüssigkeitswechsel, pdc-sensor.


----------



## TwilightAngel (11. Februar 2011)

Tickets für das Vollplaybacktheater im März und das Tarja Konzert im Mai


----------



## pibels94 (11. Februar 2011)

tickets für das rise against konzert in köln


----------



## Lyr1x (11. Februar 2011)

Energy Drink - Rhinos :Ohttp://paintballteam-pure-angels.de/s/cc_images/cache_1959128402.jpg?t=1294734925


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition - PEGI-Version


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 Limited Edition - PEGI-Version



Wozu? Die USK Version von BF3 wird zu 99 % nicht geschnitten sein, genauso wenig wie Crysis 2 geschnitten wird und BC2 geschnitten wurde. 

Topic:


TES5: Skyrim
Battlefield 3


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

> Wozu? Die USK Version von BF3 wird zu 99 % nicht geschnitten sein, genauso wenig wie Crysis 2 geschnitten wird und BC2 geschnitten wurde.



Weil die PEGI billiger war, als die USK


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Februar 2011)

Echt? Ich dachte die kostet immer, wie bei Black Ops, ein bissel mehr?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

Man muss nur den richtigen Laden kennen


----------



## AlexDragonEye (11. Februar 2011)

gestern TDU 2


----------



## thysol (11. Februar 2011)

Nokia 2710 Navigation Edition (Mobiltelefon)
Moon (Blu-ray)


----------



## Witcher (11. Februar 2011)

Grade eben TDU 2


----------



## slayerdaniel (11. Februar 2011)

Red Dead Redemption bei der neuen Amazon Aktion


----------



## Siffer81 (12. Februar 2011)

Paar Sachen zum Trainieren beim Powerfood Shop in Burgdorf:  PowerFood - Kreatin & Protein zum Muskelaufbau

1x Ultimate Nutrition Muscle Juice Vanille 4.75Kg Eimer
1x T-Shirt von Ironville http://www.ironville.com/images/men/bodybuilding/artwork/lift-hard-die-strong-z.jpg
1x Powerfood Shaker

Greetz


----------



## Zockkind (12. Februar 2011)

Einen Tisch.


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2011)

Roccat Kova[+] Gaming Mouse. Bzw. gezahlt die Woche, der Postbote war heute mittag da und hat sie gebracht.


----------



## Resax (12. Februar 2011)

einen i 5 2500 k


----------



## Hai0815 (12. Februar 2011)

zwei Blurays: Green Zone (Steelbook) und Jonah Hex


----------



## Hakenden (12. Februar 2011)

Sennheiser PC 330 G4ME !
Da fearte mich der Postbote um 9 Uhr morgens zur Tür  !


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. Februar 2011)

2 Kino-Tickets für Kokowääh. Der Freundin wirds gefallen ^^
Ich steh auf den Online-Kauf im Cinestar... einfach an der Schlange vorbeigehen


----------



## Bu11et (13. Februar 2011)

Brink [Uncut]
Bulletstorm Limited Edition [Pegi]
Crysis 2 Limited Edition


----------



## nyso (13. Februar 2011)

Crysis 2 Limited Edition vorbestellt^^
Morgen dann einen Akkuschrauber, Gewächshaus und viiiiiel Holz kaufen^^


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

Grad eben bei den englischen Büchern von Amazon:

"Working the Wheel" von Martin Brundle


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Februar 2011)

Farblaser: Dell 2150CDN
340€


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. Februar 2011)

Boxfresh Street I 
Sparko Leather
black-black

Gio-Goi T-Shirt

*Fallout New Vegas* für wahnsinnige *14€* im Saturn!

Erfolgreicher Tag


----------



## Tobucu (14. Februar 2011)

Borderlands & Lego Star Wars die komplette Saga jeweils für nen 10er.


----------



## Witcher (14. Februar 2011)

Einen Satz Alufelgen


----------



## htcerox (14. Februar 2011)

@ Witcher 

Welche?


----------



## Witcher (14. Februar 2011)

solche hier http://www.maxrev.de/files/2008/02/thumbs/t_imgp2604.jpg ( aber komplett in schwarz)


----------



## pibels94 (15. Februar 2011)

1,1 kg "Döschen" Fruchtkracher von Haribo  gut das ich den zahnarzt direkt im haus hab


----------



## STSLeon (15. Februar 2011)

Klamotten fürs WT


----------



## computertod (15. Februar 2011)

F-Secure Internet Security 2010 für Umsonst, weil der Technische Berater (oder so) von denen bei uns nen Vortrag über Viren gehalten hat


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Februar 2011)

Sensation - Celebrate Life (Germany 2011): Various: Amazon.de: Musik

Wenn die ankommt wird der neue verstärker sofort mal getestet hihi


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (16. Februar 2011)

Ich kann seit kurzen eine OCZ Agility E 60 GB und eine OCZ Agility E 240GB mein eigen nennen.
Mein Fazit: NIE mehr ohne SSD


----------



## Bu11et (16. Februar 2011)

Razer Tron Gaming Tastatur


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (17. Februar 2011)

Hab mir schon wieder was geleistet:

Ein Logitech G930 Headset, Hammerteil


----------



## X-2ELL (17. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mit für den Office-Rechner mal eine Logitech MX518 gegönnt. Meine alte (7 Jahre alte Logiteech) ging mir beim arbeiten irgendwie auf den Nerv.

Hat mich mit Versand gerade einmal 27 EUR gekostet. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen .

Grüße


----------



## A-N-D-I (18. Februar 2011)

Alpenföhn Sella
Des kühlt meinen Q8200 unter Last auf ca. 45, für die Größe nicht schlecht, wie ich finde. Außerdem ist der recht leise, man bemerkt ihn fast gar nich, auch ohne Musik etc.


----------



## Sync (18. Februar 2011)

nicht gekauft aber bestellt und noch nicht bezahlt.

LG 42 Ld 450


----------



## Hai0815 (19. Februar 2011)

vorgestern bestellt und gestern bekommen:

EVGA GTX 570 SC mit Backplate


----------



## Sync (21. Februar 2011)

jay neue glotze endlich da.. 37" hättens auch getan.

und gerade Magnat Quantum 607 zurücklegen lassen für 150eu!!! Hab 2 Wochen preisgarantie (weils nen guter kumpel ist) hoffe ich bekomm die kohle zusamm -.-


----------



## PMueller1 (21. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. Februar 2011)

Heute gekauft:
Das Spiel "Two Worlds 2" für den PC.


----------



## Witcher (21. Februar 2011)

25 er Bass Chassis für meinen Sub daheim


----------



## joraku (21. Februar 2011)

2 x Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light, gerade für einen 5er bei Steam in Angebot (mein erstes, bei Steam Digital gekauftes Game , jetzt nur noch der Download mit schnellen 47kbit/s )
+ Empire Total War - The Warpath Campaign


----------



## Lyr1x (22. Februar 2011)

nen McDouble


----------



## STSLeon (22. Februar 2011)

Gestern auf Garantie bekommen:

Brennenstuhl Steckdosenleiste Premium


----------



## Sync (22. Februar 2011)

heute kam mein 7m HDMI kabel 
doch da plummste noch was aus der tüte


----------



## der_yappi (22. Februar 2011)

STALKER - Clear Sky und Crysis Maximum Edition (Crysis, Warhead, Wars)


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2011)

Plexiglas, Flexlights (rot) und nen Tempsensor für den AGB


----------



## reiner.oehl (22. Februar 2011)

hab mir mal neue Hardware gegönnt...I7 950,6GB ADATA 1600,Zalmann CNPSX Xtreme Kühler,470GTX SOC ach verdammt neus GA-X58A-UD3R Board auch noch....nu fehlt noch nen neues Nt und Monitor^^


----------



## Windows0.1 (22. Februar 2011)

Asus Crosshair 4 formula/2 1,5TB festplatten/5Silent wings be quiet


----------



## khepp242 (22. Februar 2011)

Canon 70-200 4L USM


----------



## CeresPK (23. Februar 2011)

Gerade eben ist meine Corsair F120 angekommen


----------



## thysol (23. Februar 2011)

Crysis 2 Limited Edition vorbestellt.


----------



## Hatschi (23. Februar 2011)

Eine Schischa  
Chillig


----------



## pibels94 (23. Februar 2011)

vorhin ein lg p500 android phone


----------



## Witcher (23. Februar 2011)

ein Paar Heco Victa 200 Rosewood


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Februar 2011)

Zwei neue Domains.

r1t4l1n.com und gleiches mit .de 
Passend zu meiner neuen Steamgroup halt.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Februar 2011)

Zwei neue Domains.

r1t4l1n.com und gleiches mit .de 
Passend zu meiner neuen Steamgroup halt.


----------



## Bu11et (24. Februar 2011)

Tron Lagacy Limitierte SteelBook Edition


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. Februar 2011)

Just Cause für 4,99€
anschließend musste ich es mit einigen Modifikationen erstmal zu höheren Auflösungen als 1280x1024 zwingen


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Einen Anhänger von Thomas Sabo zum Geburtstag meiner Schwester

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Februar 2011)

Killzone 2 CE


----------



## redBull87 (26. Februar 2011)

2 Schachteln L&M Red Label und 3 Red Bull


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2011)

wo wir schon dabei sind:
2 40er Schachteln Viceroy aus CZ


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Februar 2011)

1 schachtel marlboro ^^


----------



## Ununseptium (26. Februar 2011)

Eine neue W-lan kart für 30€^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2011)

Ein HTC Legend (schwarz!) samt Python-Fitbag


----------



## A-N-D-I (26. Februar 2011)

Ein Legend, hab ich zu Weihnachten bekommen, taugt echt was!!! 
@thread: 2xrhino´s + 1xeffect: für meine 8 stündige Busfahrt am Montag, weil ich im Bus nicht schlafen will^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2011)

Ich neigte erst zu einem Desire non-HD, wegen des Displays und der HW. Das Legend finde ich durch den Alu-Body aber "sexier" und mir reicht die Performance vollkommen - ich spiele damit nicht oder höre Musik, daher komme ich damit teils 3-5T über die Runden.


----------



## Ruth007 (26. Februar 2011)

HTC-HD2, 8800 GTS 512

zusammen für 730€


----------



## STSLeon (27. Februar 2011)

Dann war eins von beiden aber ziemlich überteuert...3 Exemplare meiner Bachelorarbeit, die auch schon abgegeben sind.


----------



## Xrais (27. Februar 2011)

codbo 

25€


----------



## A-N-D-I (27. Februar 2011)

@PCGH_Marc: Seh ich genau so!!
+ 1xCola


----------



## Black Buty (27. Februar 2011)

ein neues kart chassi


----------



## ChavezD (27. Februar 2011)

Ne quiet silent wings usc 140
 Ca. 22 Euro...


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2011)

Bei den englischsprachigen Büchern von Amazon:

Mike Sager "Scary Monsters And Super Freaks"

Stories of Sex, Drugs, Rock n´Roll and Murder


----------



## P@inkiller (28. Februar 2011)

Entkoppler


----------



## Tobucu (28. Februar 2011)

DVB-T Stick von MSI fürs Netbook.
Kleinkram im Baumarkt für gesamt 6.66 €


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2011)

Ein Latexkinn für Karneval.


----------



## computertod (28. Februar 2011)

grad noch hingekommen, als das Büro zumachen wollte:
68,90 ärmer und um 1x neues Nummernschild für mein Mopped reicher
falls mich mal einer rumfahren sieht: GGL 291


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Februar 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> grad noch hingekommen, als das Büro zumachen wollte:
> 68,90 ärmer und um 1x neues Nummernschild für mein Mopped reicher
> falls mich mal einer rumfahren sieht: GGL 291


 
Wenn ich dich mal sehe, ruf ich laut um Hilfe. 

@ Topic:

Einen Haarschnitt und neue Klamotten.


----------



## Balko29 (28. Februar 2011)

Vor ner Woche ne EVGA GTX 580


----------



## poisoniC (28. Februar 2011)

Roccat Taito Mauspad, 1x 120mm Revoltec Lüfter Dark green und 1x NZXT CB-LED10-GR 12x Green LED Sleeve - 1m.


----------



## computertod (28. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich mal sehe, ruf ich laut um Hilfe.


 
Tu was du nicht lassen kannst


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. März 2011)

Sennheiser MX 400 MS Ohrhörer
Endlich wieder unterwegs Musik hören! Das ist wichtig für die lange Fahrt zur Cebit.


----------



## computertod (1. März 2011)

Böhse Onkelz Gehasst, Verdammt, Vergöttert Shirt bestellt


----------



## moe (1. März 2011)

abiturtraining wirtschaft vom stark verlag. soll anscheinend gut sein.


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. März 2011)

NAVIGON 70 Premium Live | Das Navi vom Testsieger, das Ihnen beste Live Services bietet | NAVIGON. And the world is yours


----------



## KaterTom (1. März 2011)

AKG k601 Stereokopfhörer, sollen ein sehr detailliertes Klangbild liefern.Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Clonemaster (1. März 2011)

Corsair AX 750W


----------



## zøtac (1. März 2011)

Montana Black - 2x black; 2x Outline White; 2x Power Green; 2x Silverchrome; 2x Horizon 
Montana Black (400ml) - Graffiti Shop Berlin | Writers Corner Berlin


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. März 2011)

Asus Sabertooth X58 bei Hardwareversand.de, das war am SONNTAG und laut DHL liegt das Paket IMMER NOCH bei Hardwareversand.de


----------



## Fatality (2. März 2011)

Logitech harmony 300i


----------



## Lyr1x (2. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Geile Dinger!


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2011)

Bei den englischen Büchern von Amazon:

Leonard Cohen - Book of longing


----------



## RapToX (3. März 2011)

blu-ray:

district 9 (steelbook)


cd:

darkest hour - the human romance (limited)
darkest hour - so sedated, so secure (limited)
four year strong - enemy of the world
a day to remember - and their name was treason
light this city - facing the thousand
mogwai - hardcore will never die, but you will. (2cd)
codes in the clouds - as the spirit wanes
anaal nathrakh - domine non es dignus
anaal nathrakh - eschaton


----------



## nyso (3. März 2011)

Permakultur praktisch. Schritte zum Aufbau einer sich selbst erhaltenden Welt: Amazon.de: Graham Bell: Bücher

Der Patriot: Amazon.de: Mel Gibson, Heath Ledger, Joely Richardson, John Williams, Roland Emmerich: DVD & Blu-ray

In Farbe - Re-Edition: Revolverheld: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. März 2011)

Gainward nVidia GTX570 Phantom bei Alternate 
Die HD4550 fliegt schneller aus dem PC wie Sie rein gekommen ist


----------



## RapToX (3. März 2011)

blu-rays:

braveheart (limited cinedition)
königreich der himmel (limited cinedition)
event horizon (steelbook)


cd:

defeater - empty days & sleepless nights


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2011)

Bürobedarf: Tintenpatronen, Tonerkassette, Papier usw. Dann ein paar BR Rohlinge, ein Regalbrett in Alu, die PCGH und etwas für den Zuckerschock


----------



## Da_Obst (3. März 2011)

Eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB...
Das Teil geht ab


----------



## nyso (3. März 2011)

Napoleon Imperial Edition für 10,97€ und kostenlosem Versand. 
Dank an den PCGH Schnäppchenführer!


----------



## Witcher (3. März 2011)

Eine Asus Xonar D2


----------



## CeresPK (3. März 2011)

Heute Vormittag ist bei mir eine Logitech G700 eingetrudelt.
Ich liebe zwar meine G500 aber ich möchte es einfach Kabellos haben.
Die Mamba habe Ich schon ausprobiert, hat mir aber vom Feeling her nicht so zugesagt.

Schade das ich Spätschicht hab sonst würde ich das Mäuschen jetzt schon Probezocken


----------



## madace (4. März 2011)

46" Fernseher.  
Endlich HD-Material in ordentlicher Größe gucken. 
Mal sehen wann er kommt....


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. März 2011)

PCGH Print 04/2011 und eine Tube MX-2.


----------



## STSLeon (5. März 2011)

2 GB Kingston DDR 3 1333 SO-DIMM


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2011)

Shift 2 über Amazon vorbestellt.


----------



## joraku (5. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Napoleon Imperial Edition für 10,97€ und kostenlosem Versand.
> Dank an den PCGH Schnäppchenführer!


 
Same here! 
@PCGH Schnäppchenführer 

außerdem noch Dirt 2 für 9,99 konnte ich da nicht nein sagen.

Edit: Gerade eben ist das Päckchen angekommen. Nicht schlecht, am Do Abend um 22:30 Uhr bestellt, am Sa um 11:20 Uhr bei mir. 

Edit²:
Also die Napoleon Imperial Edition ist ihre 10,97€ wert: (Handycam)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (5. März 2011)

Stichtag auf DVD


----------



## Xrais (5. März 2011)

Two Worlds 2


----------



## computertod (5. März 2011)

mein Bruder hat bestellt, ich darf mit einbauen:
- Kupplung und Öl für Minarelli RV4 Motor
- Tachowelle und den Antrieb für die Tachowelle am Vorderrad für Aprilia Touareg 50
- Zerlegeanleitung für den Motor(brauchen wir eig. nur zum wieder zusammenbauen )


----------



## redBull87 (5. März 2011)

Eine Perücke.... hachja wie ich Fasching liebe...


----------



## Uziflator (5. März 2011)

Logitech G500

fehlt noch ein neues Mauspad


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. März 2011)

Sennheiser CX 400-II Precision, nicht ganz billig, aber ihr Geld gut


----------



## TwilightAngel (6. März 2011)

4GB RAM
Prolimatech Genesis "Dual Emperor Edition"


----------



## Siffer81 (6. März 2011)

Gerade bestellt bei Digitec.ch

1x WD Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB
1x Synology NAS DS211+ mit 2x2TB Festplatten

Greetz


----------



## CeresPK (6. März 2011)

Heute Nachmittag erstmal ein Corsair HS1A bei Mindfactory bestellt.
Hatt mich auf der Cebit beim Probehören und Aufsetzen echt überzeugt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

1l Crysamed Anti Motten Spray, auf das die Motten langsam und qualvoll endlich den Geist aufgeben


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. März 2011)

HI hab mir das  :  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/110238-mein-rechner-im-wandel-7.html   für 20€ gekauft


(Ps.nach unten scrollen)


MFG


----------



## Carmir (7. März 2011)

Corsair Obsidian 700D für umgerechnet 190€.


----------



## Deimos (7. März 2011)

Heute morgen bestellt:
- Western Digital Caviar Green, 1 TB
- LG GH22NS 22x DVD-Laufwerk
- Seasonic S12II-430

Das ganze komplettiert einen Phenom 2 X4 920 auf einem M2N32-SLI mit 6 GByte RAM. Wird zusammengebaut und meinem Vater vorbeigebracht, der Kram liegt ohnehin nur im Schrank.
Im Tausch dafür gibts ne Canon EOS400D.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. März 2011)

2x XTra Pack Pall Mall Blau mit 30 Zigaretten - Ja liebe Gesundheit, wen die Psyche leidet, ... ihr sitzt alle im selben Boo ... Körper 

1x PCGH 04/11 - die Freizeit ohne TV und PC macht wieder Sinn


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. März 2011)

Sämtliche Komponenten für den neuen Rechner meines Bruders:

Xigmatek Asgard (black)
AMD Phenom II X4 955
MSI 770-C45
G.Skill DDR3 1333er (4GB)
EVGA GeForce GTX460 SSC+ (die bekomm ich, mein Bruder bekommt meine aktuelle GTX260 :p)
beQuiet Pure Power L7 430W

Sollte ganz gut laufen


----------



## grubsnek (7. März 2011)

2 G-Star T-Shirts


----------



## DAEF13 (7. März 2011)

Eine Microsoft Sidewinder X4 und ne Saitek Cyborg RAT 5

Kommentar meiner Mutter: "Muss das sein? Das ist doch zu viel Geld!"
Und der rettende Einfall: "Damals hat das Maus+Tastatur Set von euch auch 80€ gekostet, und mit denen kann man nicht spielen, 
außerdem hab ich nun auch wieder ein paar Jahre Ruhe."
Daraufhin das übliche *ja, mach nur..*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. März 2011)

Gitarrenefecktgerätigitech RP 355.....................




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ein Bild zu wenig ,

sieht man ja garnicht das expression-Pedal^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MFG


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. März 2011)

Metro 2033 als englisches Buch


----------



## Lappa (8. März 2011)

Ein neues Netzteil und zwar das Cougar A 450


----------



## RapToX (8. März 2011)

grade bestellt:

sapphire hd6950 2gb im eigendesign


----------



## the_pierced (8. März 2011)

Gestern ne point of view gtx560ti tgt charged edition. Der einbau war a bissl a kampf aber sie sitzt, wackelt und hat luft


----------



## Alistair (8. März 2011)

Ich habe mir heute eine 1,5-L-Flasche Schwip Schwap ohne Zucker gekauft.


----------



## maaaaatze (9. März 2011)

Grillwürste ;>
Brezel
Bier
LM Knight (Kippen)

Kassiererin meinte ich und Kumpels wären verrückt weil mir bei der Kälte Angrillen wollen ;D


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. März 2011)

Wieso das? Wir haben auch schon seit Wochen wieder Grillanzünder im Sortiment, und das wird auch gekauft 

btw @maaaaatze und Alistair:



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Hier rein gehören Bilder sowie ne kleine Beschreibung des Gekauften.
> 
> *
> Allerdings keine Mahlzeiten, Zigaretten oder andere alltägliche, uninteresante Dinge.*




@Topic: 


in echt: zwei Bücher, Schwamm für die WaKü-Pumpe, ne Atemmaske zwecks Lackieren und ein paar Dosen Lack

online: 5870 Backplate, Anschlüsse, Lüfter, Kabel, AGB, ... AT wird sich wieder freuen^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2011)

Wer braucht Grillanzünder? Genosse Molotow hat doch schöne Cocktails gemixt. Hm was hab mir denn gekauft, da wäre etwas rasenschnitt für die Such nach Kippen und ein Fläschchen destillierte Kartoffeln. Ein paar günstige Patronen für meinen Colt. Upps falsch, für den Tintendrucker


----------



## Tobucu (9. März 2011)

Dragon Age II heute angekommen.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (9. März 2011)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche eine MSI N560 GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC gekauft und gestern hab ich mir Empire Total War gekauft um schonmal für Shogun 2 zu "üben". Ich hab mir aber mehr von dem Empire Total War erhofft


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. März 2011)

Tron Legacy BD Steelbook vorbestellt


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. März 2011)

Nen Buch über den Maya Kalender und von Dan Brown "Illuminati"


----------



## amdfreak (9. März 2011)

60GB Vertex2, 8GB Mushkin DDR3-1333, ein paar Kabel, Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Purple, Zalman PWM Mate


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (9. März 2011)

Mafia 2 als Zusatz zu meiner kürzlich erwobenen EVGA GTX460 SSC+ Backplate.
(Heute den Downloadlink von EVGA erhalten )

Die 5,5GB werden aktuell runtergeladen


----------



## Gast20141127 (10. März 2011)

Einen DVB-T Stick von Terratec (Cinergy T Stick Black).
Die beiliegende TV-Software ist aber Schrott, werd mir dann wohl wieder ProgDVB draufmachen.
Hab das auch schon statt der Hauppauge WinTV Software bei meiner Sat-TV-Karte verwendet.


----------



## Lyr1x (10. März 2011)

2 Subway Coooookiiieeeees


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

Ne Schachtel Lucky und nen Kaffee


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (10. März 2011)

Lyr1x schrieb:


> 2 Subway Coooookiiieeeees



Yum, Yum...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. März 2011)

Killzone 3 CE


----------



## Siffer81 (10. März 2011)

Dass Sennheiser PC 360 Headset 

Greetz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2011)

Einen Vorrat an Tintenpatronen, eine Füllung für die Frostzone damit die Hauer nicht ins leere beissen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. März 2011)

nzxt phantom weiss  einfach nur geil das case


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2011)

Bier und Kippen


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2011)

einen 2600K ...und noch einen 

Und eine Flasche Metaxa zum abfüllen wenn ich immer noch kein passender dabei ist


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. März 2011)

Die reinste Privatunterhaltung hier  

3 NB BlackSilent Pl2 
Zalman Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. März 2011)

Philips DECT 525 Festnetztelefon mit 2 Mobilteilen und AB, das verhasste T-Home Sinus 300i habe ich in die Mikrowelle gesteckt bei 600W wenige Sekunden. Das hat ausgereicht um mich wieder gut zu fühlen.


----------



## JC88 (15. März 2011)

Zwei Blue-Rays

Meine Frau, die Spartaner und ich (Extended Version)
Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2011)

Die MSI GTX 560ti TF II


----------



## nyso (15. März 2011)

Vier Originalpatronen für den Drucker. Je einmal Schwarz, Gelb, Rot und Cyan.


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2011)

Leider Gottes Homefront für den PC....


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (15. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider Gottes Homefront für den PC....



Leider Gottes? ^^


----------



## CeresPK (16. März 2011)

Gestern ist mein neuer BenQ XL2410T angekommen.
Ist zwar echt hässlich das Teil aber bei nem Bildschirm gelten ja eher die inneren Werte.
Und die sind echt top 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Witcher (16. März 2011)

Einen Satz Sommerreifen von Toyo (185/50 14)


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. März 2011)

Leatherman Charge TTi


----------



## Tobucu (17. März 2011)

Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood und ne CD Jürgen von der Lippe  Das beste aus 30 Jahren.


----------



## X-2ELL (17. März 2011)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 als UK Import. Ist zwar keine Uncut aber für den Preis von 17,89 EUR ist mir das auch Wurst.

Mal ein vernünftiges MP-Game


----------



## Papzt (17. März 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Leider Gottes Homefront für den PC....


hier das gleiche


----------



## RapToX (17. März 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 als UK Import. Ist zwar keine Uncut aber für den Preis von 17,89 EUR ist mir das auch Wurst.
> 
> Mal ein vernünftiges MP-Game


von bc2 gibt es keine cut version


----------



## Equilibrium (17. März 2011)

Ein schickes iPhone 4


----------



## Verox (17. März 2011)

Vertex 3 gekauft


----------



## True Monkey (17. März 2011)

GTX 550 ti


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2011)

Logitech G500 und Logitech G11


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. März 2011)

Gestern auf ein SNES mit Spielen bei Ebay bis 50€ mit geboten aber nicht bekommen. 

Dies darauf hin in Facebook gepostet... dann hat eine Freundin geantwortet sie hat noch eine welche ich nun für 15€ erstanden habe 

Hier noch ein Bild zur letzten Anschaffung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (18. März 2011)

> von bc2 gibt es keine cut version



dann sollten die das hier Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (Uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games ändern.


----------



## RapToX (18. März 2011)

warum ändern? da alle versionen gleich, sprich uncut(=ungeschnitten) sind, können sie das doch auch dabei schreiben^^


----------



## CiususX (18. März 2011)

Hab mir gestern ein ASUS Maximus IV Extrem und ne OCZ Vertex3 120GB bestellt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. März 2011)

Ne GTX 570, heute gekommen

und natürlich wieder eine Schachtel Lucky


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2011)

Diese Woche bestellt (und teilweise schon angekommen)

MSI GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr II
"Knight And Day" als Extended Cut auf BluRay
ne Nena CD für meine Mum (jaja - jedes mal wenn ich bei Amazon was bestelle darf ich was für sie mit bestellen)
10 Billigpatronen für den Drucker (zum durchheizen und Druckköpfe freipusten)
1 x 5l _Castrol EDGE_ 5w30 im Kanister + 1l im "Fläschchen"


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. März 2011)

Gerade eben Crysis 2 und Shift 2 vorbestellt

Und bei Caseking ein set0 "Full Sleeve Set - blue"

Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB Retail


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2011)

_ SGB VIII - "Kinder- und Jugendhilfe: Textausgabe mit ausführlicher Kommentierung"_ von Horst Marburger über Amazon gekauft.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2011)

Civilization 5.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. März 2011)

1K Rapids


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. März 2011)

c2d E6750
Gygabite P35 DS3R
Geforce 8800GTS
Be Quiet 500W NT
2GB DDR2 Dominator Ram
Asgard Midgard Gehäuse


----------



## _Snaker_ (21. März 2011)

Behringer MS40 Monitorboxen


----------



## Xrais (21. März 2011)

1 x  packung kippen
1 x pizza 
2 x zitronen limonade
2 x mr.tom riegel


----------



## JC88 (22. März 2011)

4 Liter Autolack
Audi Ibisweiß matt


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Nach einem extremen Fail von Amazon.de (Bestellung verschwunden), nochmals *Homefront - Voice of Freedom Edition-*


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. März 2011)

- Angry Birds Rio für's Handy.
- Satz Bremsbeläge und Bremsscheibe für meinen Focus
- Nächste Woche kommen dann noch die neuen Sommerreifen... teurer Spaß


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. März 2011)

2x2GB DDR2 Dominator Ram + Fan
h70 Komplett Wakü


----------



## Rheinlaender (22. März 2011)

2 gtx 570 glh


----------



## Menthe (22. März 2011)

Asus EAH6950DCII für 222€


----------



## Razer83 (23. März 2011)

Busfahrkarte 
Und Ne SSD f120


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Mal wieder ein paar Blu-Ray´s 

Der Herr der Ringe - Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Limited Extended Editions inkl. Der Eine Ring"-Replik, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray] 

Apocalypse Now - Full Disclosure (inkl. Apocalypse Now / Apocalypse Now Redux / Hearts of Darkness) [Blu-ray] [Deluxe Edition]


----------



## Menthe (23. März 2011)

Ohja, gestern noch die Herr der Ringe Extended Edition bestellt.


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2011)

Nudeln und Suppengrün für ne Gemüsesuppe


----------



## X-2ELL (24. März 2011)

Lead and Gold bei Steam für knallharte 2,25 EUR.
Ist ein wirklich witziges Spiellchen für nebenher.


----------



## NZHALKO (25. März 2011)

nen Crosstrainer und 2 neue Kurzhanteln jeeeehaaaaa


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2011)

Two and a half Men Staffel 1 - 5...

Und schon durch


----------



## DAEF13 (25. März 2011)

Ein iPad 2 32GB WLAN in weiß.
ich wollte eigentlich schwarz aber weiß war nur da, das sieht aber auch gut aus.
Und nu ab nach hause.


----------



## Hai0815 (25. März 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ein iPad 2 32GB WLAN in weiß.
> ich wollte eigentlich schwarz aber weiß war nur da, das sieht aber auch gut aus.
> Und nu ab nach hause.


 
gratuliere - hübsches teil das du dir geholt hast


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. März 2011)

eben bei Amazon, StarCraft II 

und heute Nachmittag ein 20 l warsteiner fass


----------



## RapToX (26. März 2011)

sega mega drive classics collection


----------



## DAEF13 (26. März 2011)

5Jahre Rundumsicherheit fürs iPad und ein Smart Cover in Schwarz (Leder)


----------



## Rail (26. März 2011)

einen neuen klodeckel und einen 7,5l beutel seramis 26,50


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. März 2011)

8" Touchscreen CTF846-ML von CARTFT.com für das Mediacenter im Audi A4


----------



## Witcher (28. März 2011)

Call of Duty Black Op´s DLC


----------



## debalz (28. März 2011)

GTX 570 Phantom - ist auf dem Postweg [vorfreu...]


----------



## Rheinländer (28. März 2011)

eine dritte GTX 480


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. März 2011)

Frustkauf:

Monitor Nr. 3
Tron 2.0
Parfum für Muddis Geburtstag
Uhrenarmbandkürzer


----------



## Star_KillA (28. März 2011)

GTX 570 Phantom


----------



## Brut (29. März 2011)

1.5l Flasche Coca Cola Zero


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2011)

Eine Solarlichterkette für den Balkon per Amazon


----------



## Rheinlaender (29. März 2011)

Gtx 480


----------



## taks (29. März 2011)

Age of Empires Collector's Edition   

Enthält folgende Titel:

- Age of Empires I
- Age of Empires I: Rise of Rome
- Age of Empires II: The Age of Kings
- Age of Empires II: The Conquerors Expansionen


----------



## Rheinlaender (29. März 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Age of Empires Collector's Edition
> 
> Enthält folgende Titel:
> 
> ...


 

Alles coole Titel, könnte ich eigentlich auch mal auf nem älteren System installieren


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. März 2011)

Hayabusa MMA Handschuhe
Hayabusa Sparring Handschuhe
Hayabusa Pro MMAKopfschutz
Hayabusa Foot Grip
Hayabusa Pro Schienbeinschoner
Adidas Boxbandagen
Adidas Mundschutz
Thai-Box Hose
Hayabusa Fight Short

400€ Weg :'(


----------



## pixelflair (30. März 2011)

Sigma 70-200 2,8 HSM II
Phottix 4in1 Blitzauslöser 
Logitech M195


und wupps waren 550€ weg... xD


----------



## taks (30. März 2011)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Alles coole Titel, könnte ich eigentlich auch mal auf nem älteren System installieren


 

Läuft auch mit einem kleinen Trick auf Windows 7


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2011)

Fluch der Karibik 1-3 @ 2-Disk @ Blu-Ray
Kiss Ass (gabs umsonst - Amazon Aktion)
Eiskalte Engel @ Blu Ray


----------



## Hatschi (30. März 2011)

Beyerdynamic Dt1350
Oreo
PelikanTinte (keine Patronen)
Sixer Coronna
Johny Walker Black Label

Das sollte reichen


----------



## computertod (30. März 2011)

5L Super + 250ml Zweitaktöl(reicht für 2,5 1:50 Mischungen)


----------



## Shi (30. März 2011)

2 Hosen von Titus (kurz), für 100€ o_O


----------



## Witcher (30. März 2011)

ein Paar Magnat Vector 16 und einen Stereo Verstärker: Pioneer A 331


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (31. März 2011)

Uncharted 2 für die PS3. War im Gamestop so unverschämt günstig


----------



## Rheinlaender (31. März 2011)

HDR-Special EXT. BR vorbestellt


----------



## computertod (1. April 2011)

******** Artikel 1 *************
Menge=           1
Artikel=         H51916925
Bezeichnung=     C50 Sport Zündlichtschalter
Preis/Stk.=      21.00 Euro

******** Artikel 2 *************
Menge=           1
Artikel=         H54015900100
Bezeichnung=     Bremsbeläge v+h fürC50 Sport 517-2
Preis/Stk.=      22.00 Euro

******** End ******************
Total=           43.00 Euro


----------



## X-2ELL (1. April 2011)

battlefiel bad company 2 Vietnam


----------



## ph1driver (1. April 2011)

Logitech G110


----------



## -NTB- (1. April 2011)

nen tenner


----------



## Tobucu (1. April 2011)

Hab mir von Case King ein neues Gehäuse abgeholt, Versand hätt mir zulang gedauert.
Thermaltake Level 10 GT


----------



## STSLeon (4. April 2011)

MSI GTX 470 Twin Frozer II


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. April 2011)

Shift2
und 2 Filme

Die etwas anderen Cops
Vincent will Meer 

Dazu kommt noch ein H50 zum Testen bevor im Sommer eine gescheite WAKÜ kommt


----------



## zøtac (4. April 2011)

40 Leere DVDs für 5€


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. April 2011)

Ordner, Geodreieck, großes Geodreieck


----------



## nyso (4. April 2011)

1&1 Homepage Perfect, 6 Monate kostenlos^^

Und ne Domain. 

Ergo, eigener Blog ist fertig

Ach ja, WordPress 3 - der Einstieg in dynamische Webseiten: Amazon.de: Stephan Brey: Bücher
Fühl mich verarscht. Das bisschen was brauchbar war, gibt als kostenlose How-Tos besser, und das was man wirklich braucht, wird in 2 Seiten erklärt, aber leider unbrauchbar


----------



## Rheinlaender (4. April 2011)

Corsair H70,2600K


----------



## Re4dt (4. April 2011)

Sapphire HD 6850 (wurde heute verschickt  ) 
Dirt 2
Nfs Shift 2 
Fl Studio 10


----------



## Witcher (4. April 2011)

Grundierung, Mattschwarz, Orange Felgenrandaufkleber, Kühlflüssigkeit.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (4. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> 1&1 Homepage Perfect, 6 Monate kostenlos^^
> 
> Und ne Domain.
> 
> ...



Warum Wordpress wenn du auf ne Baukasten-Homepage setzt? (ohne das abwerten zu wollen) Mit Wordpress ist so einiges drin, kannst ja mal auf dailyportal.de schauen :p 

- Hab mir heut einige Lebensmittel gekauft.
- Beinahe noch einen Bremskolbenrücksteller, aber der muss noch warten


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Rift GTC für 14.99€.


----------



## Grav3 (4. April 2011)

Am Freitag für ca. 380€ folgendes:
Death Race Extended Edition (DVD & BluRay)
Duell - Enemy at the Gates DVD
The Experiment DVD
Pit Fighter Collection DVD
Das Leben des Brian BluRay
Racerdriver GRID (PS3)
Pony Slaystation 3 Slim 320GB

Und heute: Schleifpapier-Pack ausm lidl und 9 lämpchen mit 43W Leistung (lidl)


----------



## Lotz24 (4. April 2011)

1 Bosch Flex + 17 Scheiben
1 Engelbert Strauss Multifunktionsjacke


----------



## nyso (4. April 2011)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Warum Wordpress wenn du auf ne Baukasten-Homepage setzt? (ohne das abwerten zu wollen) Mit Wordpress ist so einiges drin, kannst ja mal auf dailyportal.de schauen :p


 
Ich denke das ich mit Wordpress ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen kann als mit der Baukasten-Homepage^^ Es geht mir quasi nur um MySQL, PHP, den Speicer und was man nicht so alles braucht
Und da der kostenlose Hoster den ich probiert habe nur gezickt hat, nehm ich jetzt halt was gutes^^ 

4GB Speicher, unbegrenztes Transfervolumen, garantierte 99%ige Erreichbarkeit im Jahresmittel, Service etc, denke nicht das kostenlose Hoster das bieten


----------



## jesters (5. April 2011)

acer iconia tab w500-etwas einfach nur zum surfen


----------



## poolk (5. April 2011)

Ich hab ne schlimme woche hinter mir, hatte ferien und zuviel zeit... Dazu kommt noch das ich bonus ausbezahlt bekommen habe...

Alles in schweizer franken

Montag: i7 2600k 339.- + asus sabertooth p67 219.- später am tag noch n mugen || 59.-
Dienstag: Laing ddc + 360er Radi + schlauch +agb + kühler ~ 300.-    (lol GESTERN NOCHN MUGEN)
Mittwoch: Coolermaster Haf X
Donnerstag: xfx radeon 6870 259.- + corsair nt 750watt 169.-
freitag: gartentisch + stühle 800.-
Samstag: grill + gartenschlauchdingsbums + gartendeko + etc. ~400.-

Lol... Und new york für ne woche wollten wir nicht da zu teuer, muahaha

Und krass ist auch: bei jedem hardwarekauf wurde sie gleich einegbaut!!! Ich hatte den rechner locker 4 od. 5x auseinander...


----------



## Jimini (5. April 2011)

Zuletzt 3 Samsung-Festplatten à 2 TB, einen Coolermaster Hyper TX3, 3 Scythe-Lüfter à 92mm, 2 Noiseblocker-Lüfter à 140mm, ein eSATA-Kabel und ein externes Festplattengehäuse.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackedition94 (5. April 2011)

Nachdem mein pc sich verabschiedet hat , habe ich mir übergangsweise von einem kumpel einen i7 920 auf einem OEM Board  mit einer 4650 gekauft. Graka ist gleich geflogen und wird durch die bereits gekaufte 6850 ersetzt ( auch nur als übergang). Zum Geburtstag habe ich noch ein lian Li A-05B gekauft. Als nächstes kommt dann ein gescheites board. Das komplette System kauft dann ein Kumpel wenn ich nach dem bulli Release auf den oder sandy umsteige.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. April 2011)

Mein Herz für Nostalgie brannte gestern durch:
PC:
AMD Athlon 64 2800+ (1,8GHz)
2x 1GB DDR - SDRAM
Asus K8V - MX
GeForce FX 5500 256MB
Maxtor 6L160PO 160GB (Diamond 10, IDE)

und weil mir die Grafikkarte nicht gepasst hatte habe ich bei einem Bundle kauf noch folgendes:
GeForce 6800 LE 128MB
GeForce 5950 Ultra 256MB
GeForce 6800 256MB
Radeon 9600 Pro und XT mit jeweils 128MB
Radeon 9000 128MB
MSI KT3 Ultra Meinboard Sockel A
MSI K8T Neo2 Sockel 939
Asus A8V-VM Sockel 939
POWER ATX Netzteil 400W
POWER ATX Netzteil 420W GOLD

Aus dem PC wird ein Linux und allgemeines Testsystem. Hinzu kommt das ich einen Windows XP PC für diverse TK - Anlagen brauche (Dank den exklusiven XP Treiber Support von Telekom) Die Grafikkarten werde ich alle Testen. Für die 5950 bzw. 6800 habe ich eine feste Arbeit in den PC vorgesehen. Die anderen Verkaufe ich auf Ebay oder behalte eine als Notfall Grafikkarte. Von den Mobos kann ich keines gebrauchen. Und ein Netzteil als Notlaufbetrieb ist auch nicht verkehrt. Eventuell werde ich auch das im PC tauschen. Näheres kann ich leider erst sagen wen ich das Zeug habe. Ich schätze da kann ich mich einige Tage damit völlig austoben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. April 2011)

neues BD-Laufwerk
mini DP/DVI Adapter
Scythe Himuro
Schleifpapier+Lack (werde langsam zum Stammkunden bei Hela)


----------



## Marv X (5. April 2011)

I5/2500k
Asus p8P67-M
Armor A 30
8 GB g.skill cl9 ripjaws 1600
Hofentlich kommt alles bald  *freu*


----------



## dr_breen (5. April 2011)

Meine Wenigkeit:
Gigabyte 570 OC
NB Black Silent 120 / 140
Ein paar Kabel

Mein alter Herr (scheint seine Spendierhosen gefunden zu haben):
Sharp LC-40LE824E
Nikon D7000
Nikon AF-S VR Micro 105mm 2.8G IF-ED
Nikon AF-S VR 70-200mm 2.8G ED II


----------



## Pikus (5. April 2011)

Das hier, Netzteil sowie Grafikkarte sind für meine Eltern, die meinen E8400+Asus P5QL+4GB DDR2 RAM erben, der rest für mich^^


----------



## orca113 (6. April 2011)

Netzwerkswitch


----------



## Fatality (6. April 2011)

Eine 
Asus 560ti 900 MHz


----------



## Grav3 (6. April 2011)

Einen Yamaha RX-V2067T A/V Receiver 
Link

€dit: Eigentlich gestern Abend schon, nur hatte ich keine Lust mehr den PC an zu machen... hehe


----------



## RapToX (6. April 2011)

avatar - extended collectors edition (blu-ray)
revoltec backlight set smd-09


----------



## Menthe (6. April 2011)

@RapToX
Me too 
Allerdings nicht Avatar, sondern nur das Backlight (SMD 15)


----------



## RapToX (6. April 2011)

war auch erst am überlegen, ob ich gleich das 15er nehmen soll^^
werde aber erstmal die beiden 9er rechts und links hinter den monitor klatschen und evtl. kommen dann später noch 2 15er dazu. das set kann man ja zum glück problemlos erweitern


----------



## nyso (6. April 2011)

Sennheiser HD 555 für 70€ von nfsgame


----------



## joraku (6. April 2011)

Ich habe an meinem 23" Monitor zwei 9er und zwei 15er Backlights dran  Sehr cool, ich brauche keine zusätzliche Lampe und bei der großen Farbauswahl ist für jedes Augenpaar eine angenehme Farbe dabei.

@T: schon längere Zeit nichts mehr, muss ein bisschen sparen, die Sommerferien und die Gamescom sind ja in Aussicht, da kann man Geld gebrauchen.


----------



## Rail (6. April 2011)

pcgh 5,30 
lottoschein 3 kästchen ohne alles 2,75


----------



## Grav3 (7. April 2011)

gestern noch 2 rollen à 10m 2x2,5mm² Lautsprecherkabel im toom erstanden... Fr/Sa/So heißt es Lautsprecher neu verkabeln...


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. April 2011)

Einen Kaffee ^^


----------



## taks (7. April 2011)

Ein Himbeer Cornetto


----------



## einrudelgurken (8. April 2011)

Sims Mittelalter für meine kleine Schwester zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Grav3 (8. April 2011)

2 rollen 25m 2x1,5mm2 Lautsprecherkabel für meine hinteren Surroundlautsprecher.  und nen neuen Haarschnitt -> komplett 6mm


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

Grav3 schrieb:


> und nen neuen Haarschnitt -> komplett 6mm


 
Ein echter Mann macht sich das vorm Spiegel alleine
So spare ich viel Geld
Haarschneider, 9,99€. Damit spare ich JAHRElang den Friseurbesuch, und das sind alle 2 Monate 5€.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. April 2011)

Grav3 schrieb:


> 2 rollen 25m 2x1,5mm2 Lautsprecherkabel für meine hinteren Surroundlautsprecher.  und nen neuen Haarschnitt -> komplett 6mm


 
Das letzte mal Stand ich in der Badewanne und der Elektrische HaRschneider zeigte 3mm aufm Tacho. Ich würde es immer wieder tun.


----------



## Da_Obst (9. April 2011)

Na, ihr habts gut, So ein kurzer Schnitt passt mir gar nicht ^^

Ah ja,
Ich hab mir grad eine W-Lan Karte + dicke Antenne geleistet


----------



## zøtac (9. April 2011)

i7 2600k, 4GB Corsair Vengeance, Asus P8P67 LE


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2011)

Nen gutes gebrauchtes Thinkpad T61.


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ein echter Mann macht sich das vorm Spiegel alleine
> So spare ich viel Geld
> Haarschneider, 9,99€. Damit spare ich JAHRElang den Friseurbesuch, und das sind alle 2 Monate 5€.


 
Nix da! Langes Haar is vieel Geiler! Nur so sieht Headbanging gut aus


----------



## nyso (9. April 2011)

Mach ich eh nicht

Nach ein paar Mal hin und her wird mir schon schwindelig


----------



## einrudelgurken (10. April 2011)

Heute bei Conrad:
Ein Lenovo S205, ne Schutztasche und eine kleine Logitech Maus. 
Alles für meine Schwester. 
Hab heute erstmal Programme installiert und bisle rumgedödelt und muss sagen, das Ding ist echt geil. Hoffe ich Kriege die Tage noch Sims 3 zum laufen, das wollte nicht weil der iwas mit der CD hatte. 
Aso, ich hab da mal ne Frage, wieso hat die HDD vom Lenovo ne Windows Bewertung von 7,1 bekommen???  Ist keine SSD drin. Meine vom PC hat nur 5,9. Ich konnte es selbst nicht glauben, aber is so, kann da gerne nochma nen Screen von machen.. 

Und für mich 1kg Strenghtfood Protein 125 Schoko und 800g Strenghtfood Whey 104 Erdbeere.


----------



## taks (10. April 2011)

Ich habe mir Gestern die hier gegönnt: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. April 2011)

1x Acrylglas GS transparent, dunkelblau in 400x400mm

http://www.gamersware.de/images/product_images/thumbnail_images/15941_0__MOWI_034_1g.jpg

1x Zalman RC1000-BL Ram Cooler - Blue

http://techcnt.sakuhetu.com/uploads/2010/02/ZalmanUltra-Quiet-Ram-Cooler.jpg


----------



## poisoniC (10. April 2011)

1x Scythe Himuro (sehr günstig)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. April 2011)

IBM Thinkpad T61p die 2,2GHz C2D mit 1680x1050px Version - Hallo du schöne Mobile Welt du hast mich bald wieder


----------



## Rail (11. April 2011)

n haufn hardware


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. April 2011)

Nen Dönerteller


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. April 2011)

Ein redbull und 2 Stangen kippen in chep xD


----------



## Namaker (11. April 2011)

OCZ RevoDrive X2 240GB
Ein Hoch auf die Holzhammermethode!


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

Das Revodrive ist wohl eher die Vorschlaghammermehode


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2011)

Magnesium, Damenbinden und Deo.


----------



## Rheinlaender (11. April 2011)

PC-Kleinigkeiten bei Ebay


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. April 2011)

Um die Wartezeit auf mein IBM Thinkpad T61p verträglicher zu machen wurden heute 2x PallMall Blau in der 30 Stück big bigger biggest Packung gekauft und da ich ja keines meiner gefühlten 1000 Feuerzeuge die in der Wohnung herum liegen, die auch alle funktionieren, dabei hatte noch ein blaues Feuerzeug, weil Grün hatte ich damals schon gekauft weil ich kein Feuerzeug dabei hatte. Irgendwann habe ich von jeder Farbe ein Feuerzeug im Haus  

Ach ja, an alle Minderjährigen:
"Rauchen schränkt die Konzentration ein und verursacht schlechte Kills. Hinzu kommt das rauchen einen schlechten Atem macht und dadurch euer Headset schneller kaputt gehen kann. Fangt also gar nicht erst damit an"


----------



## Namaker (11. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Das Revodrive ist wohl eher die Vorschlaghammermehode


 Vielleicht mach ich ja einen Test dazu, wenn das in diesem Forum noch keiner getan hat...


----------



## Rail (11. April 2011)

igitt rauchen hab vor 3 monaten damit aufgehört ...zum schlechten atem kommt noch der krebs den hast du vergessen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. April 2011)

Einmal Subway, ein Hemd, neuer Rasierer und ne Festina F16488/3.^^


----------



## computertod (11. April 2011)

Mafia und Mafia II Joe's Adventures DLC für 4,48€ @ Steam


----------



## Klutten (11. April 2011)

...einen Dell U2410 ...genialer Monitor


----------



## nyso (11. April 2011)

Ein Angebot, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte
Mafia.
Jetzt hab ich alles, Mafia 1 und Mafia 2 Deluxe samt sämtlichen DLCs


----------



## redbull320 (11. April 2011)

Eine CBR 600 RR PC40 mit Hannspree Lackierung


----------



## AeroX (12. April 2011)

Bj? Und auf 34ps erstmal? & glückwunsch.,,


----------



## computertod (12. April 2011)

2,53L Super @ 1,69...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2011)

So die Tage waren es 16 Blu Rays, Drakensang Gold Edition und einen Kopfhörer von Denon. Dazu nocht etwas Sprit für den Wagen


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. April 2011)

Borderlands, in der Game of the year edition


----------



## dr_breen (14. April 2011)

Cut oder uncut?


----------



## Xion4 (14. April 2011)

Ein paar Air Jordan 2011 in der limitierten Farbvariante Black/Comet Red was einen Preis von 310$ zur Folge hat


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2011)

Einen Sandtrooperhelm.


----------



## zøtac (14. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Einen Sandtrooperhelm.


Im Ernst? 
Wo?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2011)

Klickklack


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. April 2011)

Die Lichtschwerter haben ja echt geile Preis


----------



## nyso (14. April 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Ein paar Air Jordan 2011 in der limitierten Farbvariante Black/Comet Red was einen Preis von 310$ zur Folge hat


 
Und in der Herstellung kostet er höchstens 10€


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. April 2011)

Premium-Farblaser-Papier
Laser-Fotopapier


----------



## Xion4 (14. April 2011)

Sowas von egal, schau dir die Replix Seite an, da ists nicht anders  Sammeln halt und der Hang zu etwas besonderem. Und da ich nach der Sommervorbereitung nach über 5 Jahren den Ball wohl wieder in die Hand nehme


----------



## dr_breen (14. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Und in der Herstellung kostet er höchstens 10€


 
Kinder müssen ja auch nicht so viel essen!


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2011)

@ Fadi

Replix is der Hammer!  Ich kauf da auch schon voll lange.

Gerade eben gekauft, da endlich wieder vorbestellbar!

Replix - Star Trek - TNG - All Good Things Enterprise NCC-1701-D


----------



## Rheinlaender (15. April 2011)

Replix scheint eine echt gute Seite für Fans zu sein. Werde mich da auch mal umschauen


----------



## Witcher (16. April 2011)

ein Iphone


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2011)

Wocheneinkauf Lebensmittel für ca. 190 Euro.


----------



## Rail (17. April 2011)

ahä seid ihr zu 8 oder was?


----------



## Low (17. April 2011)

39 Liter Super für 62 Euro


----------



## -NTB- (17. April 2011)

moccachino, 1€


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Design für die Page, 80€
DER-Grafikkartenblog.de

Bald muss ich dann eine Shopsoftware kaufen, 100€ aufwärts, und vbulletin, 170€


----------



## Hai0815 (17. April 2011)

Ostergeschenke für Frauchen und Kids...
und ne Ice-Watch für mich


----------



## computertod (17. April 2011)

5L Super 164,9 + 100ml Zweitaktöl für 1:50 zusammen 10,20


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Design für die Page, 80€
> DER-Grafikkartenblog.de
> 
> Bald muss ich dann eine Shopsoftware kaufen, 100€ aufwärts, und vbulletin, 170€


 
Ich kann Shopware empfehlen (einfach mal googlen  > open source!)

2x Schweinenackensteak Habanero
1x Schweinenackensteak Gyros
1x 0,5 Liter Früh Kölsch


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, sieht viel versprechend aus


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. April 2011)

Doppelpack Schwarz-Toner, 2x 3000 Seiten


----------



## rajik (17. April 2011)

Nen geilen staubsauger...hat aber kratzer und wird umgetauscht


----------



## maaaaatze (17. April 2011)

HTC Desire HD


----------



## X6Sixcore (18. April 2011)

Ein neues Case, einen richtigen CPU-Kühler und sieben Lüfter.


----------



## Heli-Homer (18. April 2011)

Will wieder mit wow starten.
Also cataclysm und gamecard bestellt.

Ist das wohl dienstag da?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. April 2011)

2x 512MB Corsair DDR1 SDRAM für die Nostalgie Kiste des Bruders.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. April 2011)

Grand theft auto 4 complete pack für nur rund 9€ steam rockt ^^
nen 22 zoll full hd led blacklight Monitor von lg (sabber) ^^


----------



## Sophix (18. April 2011)

Ja ich auch die GTA Reihe bei Steam!


----------



## Rheinlaender (18. April 2011)

1,5 Tb von Seagate


----------



## Aufpassen (18. April 2011)

Razer Orca.


----------



## Tobucu (18. April 2011)

Be Quiet P9 Dark Power Pro 850 Watt
Wird Zeit das Freitag wird dann zieht mein System in ein neues Gehäuse.


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 fürn PC, mal schaun ob ich Maus&Tastatur noch beherrsche


----------



## Sophix (19. April 2011)

Also ich habe gerade apps gekauft


----------



## Whoosaa (20. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2011)

3x GROßE Kugeln Eis. (:


----------



## Aufpassen (20. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> 3x GROßE Kugeln Eis. (:


 
Damit du auch ein großer & starker Mann wirst. 


...

2x Corny Riegel.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> Damit du auch ein großer & starker Mann wirst.



Bin ich schon *Flex*


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2011)

Uff...

Dann will ich auch mal!

Two and a half Men: Staffel 7 (und zwar nicht gesplittet!)
Star Trek Special Edition [Blu-Ray]
Frei.Wild "Gegengift" 10 Jahre Jubiläumsedition
Deus Ex Human Revolution Collectors Edition


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2011)

Eine Starterbatterie und Heckscheibenpolitur fürs Cabrio.


----------



## computertod (22. April 2011)

Metro 2033 für 4,99


----------



## madace (22. April 2011)

NICHT die 2 TB Seagate HDD für 49,99.- bei amazon...

(WEIL: Nach 29 Sekunden (!!) waren alle weg.
Da kann mir doch niemand erzählen, dass das OHNE BOTS geht. 
Solche Leute sollte man direkt von amazon bannen. )


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. April 2011)

- Kürzere Variohülse fürn roller
- AC/DC Live at River Plate bluray
- Dire Straits Communique CD


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. April 2011)

20 * LG LD 420
LG 32LD420 81 cm ( 32" ) LCD-TV Full-HD DVB C/T fernseher-guenstiger.de


----------



## Re4dt (23. April 2011)

Railroads schrieb:


> 20 * LG LD 420
> LG 32LD420 81 cm ( 32" ) LCD-TV Full-HD DVB C/T fernseher-guenstiger.de


 
WTH  Tippfehler? xD 

Logitech G9X diese Maus ist einfach nur Geil


----------



## Rheinlaender (23. April 2011)

drei neue Jeans


----------



## orca113 (23. April 2011)

iPhone 4... als Apple Anhänger recht spät zum iPhone gekommen.Aber leider hatte erst jetzt ein Mobilfunkanbieter ein hübsches Angebot mit einem vernünftigen Tarif dazu.


----------



## Aufpassen (23. April 2011)

Eiscreme. ;p


----------



## m3ntry (23. April 2011)

20er Nuggets + Chicken Wrap von McDonald's


----------



## Rheinlaender (23. April 2011)

Bissl neue Software


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Curryking und Zweifel Original Paprikachips


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2011)

Pizza und Leichtbier


----------



## computertod (23. April 2011)

2x 1L Coca Cola und 2 Packungen Chips
mal sehen wie langs reicht


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Ja wir essen alle gesund


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2011)

immerhin, ich hab Leichtbier gekauft!


----------



## Witcher (23. April 2011)

Ein Samsung Omnia HD


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. April 2011)

Nen Kasten Corona und ne Schachtel Lucky


----------



## mixxed_up (23. April 2011)

_Die Zeitmaschine_ von H.G. Wells.


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. April 2011)

Nzxt sentry lx lüftersteuerung


----------



## Hackintoshi (24. April 2011)

-Kingston ValueRAM KVR800D2S5/2G DDR2 PC2-6400 2GB

- Energiekosten-Messgerät KD 302 von profitec

- OCZ Rally2 8 GB Speicherstick USB 2.0


----------



## the|Gamer (24. April 2011)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Hab mit ein HTC Google G1 gekauft die Tage noch ne Aldi Talk Karte, der Frauen wegen :p
Sie hat ne E-Plus Flat...


----------



## Lan_Party (24. April 2011)

Metro2033 (uncut)


----------



## Rheinlaender (24. April 2011)

24 - Die komplette Serie & Redemption


----------



## Aufpassen (25. April 2011)

Big Döner & ein Ayran.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

Donnie Darko auf Blu-Ray. Genialer Film.
Ingloriuos Basterds auf Blu-Ray. Guter Film vom Nazi Schlachten.


----------



## joraku (25. April 2011)

Metro 2033 - 50% Weekend Deal bei Steam.


----------



## Rayman (25. April 2011)

Gelid icy Vision Ref. 2 für meine gtx460


----------



## computertod (25. April 2011)

Eheim 1046 Einlassadapter
Wärmeleitpad
Pumpenaufsatz


----------



## Alderwood (25. April 2011)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Qimonda 4GB DDR2 PC2-6400 800Mhz 240pin 
1,5g Zalman CSL 850 Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. April 2011)

1L Fanta Mango und Dancer Chips


----------



## Witcher (25. April 2011)

2x 165mm Kickbass


----------



## Grav3 (25. April 2011)

1x Herforder Alster und 1x Herforder Cola


----------



## Ichbins (25. April 2011)

wakü teile 
muss mal zum Arzt und den fragen was man gegen das Wakü/PC Virus machen kann  oder hat jemand schon mal nach ein paar Tagen gedacht der PC ist perfekt es gibt nichts mehr zu verbessern?


----------



## Aufpassen (25. April 2011)

Familienmenü B


----------



## Necrobutcher (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJuggy (26. April 2011)

Für die HDD solche Antivibrationsrahmen von Feser. Sind ganz ok und die gibts in mehreren Farben.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. April 2011)

Zugticket, erste Klasse IC - ICE von S. Gmünd nach Jena

Back to the present  Wo man selbst mit Jocking Anzug noch als geil gilt. Wo man keinen BMW 5er brauch um ein kleinen Pe nis zu kaschieren. Irgendein großes Auto reicht - Toyota Corolla D4D und vergleichbar. Nächste Woche geht es looos.


----------



## Low (26. April 2011)

Was ist Jena? Dritte Welt Land mit ICE Anbindung?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Was ist Jena? Dritte Welt Land mit ICE Anbindung?


 
Eigentlich nur eine große Studentenstadt in Thürigen mit 4 Bahnhöfen wo alles hält was die Deutsche Bahn im Fuhrpark hat


----------



## Rheinlaender (26. April 2011)

Neue Jeans


----------



## zøtac (26. April 2011)

Loitech MX518 für 18,99 beim expert... für den Preis echt ne gute Maus


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2011)

MSI GTX 465 Twin Frozr


----------



## nyso (26. April 2011)

ARMA II für 6€


----------



## Infin1ty (26. April 2011)

HTC Desire HD


----------



## Rheinlaender (26. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Loitech MX518 für 18,99 beim expert... für den Preis echt ne gute Maus


 

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## refraiser (27. April 2011)

Assassins Creed 2 Deluxe Edition im Steam Store


----------



## Grav3 (27. April 2011)

Großen Becher Latte Café...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (27. April 2011)

Sapphire HD 5850 Extreme......Preis-Leistung


----------



## DaywalkerEH (27. April 2011)

Fruchtbuttermilch "Zitrone" von Müller


----------



## AeroX (27. April 2011)

Mit Ei-belegtes brôtchen, für 1,70€(!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Aufpassen (27. April 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:
			
		

> Sapphire HD 5850 Extreme......Preis-Leistung



Ich will auch *.*

.. 6 mcMuffin


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2011)

Die Erkenntniss dass auf der aktuellen Seite 4 von 9 Leuten zu dumm sind um zu kapieren was man hier postet. (War umsonst)

1 Paar Osram Nightbreaker Plus H1


----------



## JC88 (27. April 2011)

1x Corsair Obsidian 700D Dämmset
3 Meter Tygon 15,9/11,1 Transparent
3x Alpenföhn Käse Spetzle (4 Stk)
10x 13mm G1/4 Anschluss FatBoy - black nickel
1L Primochill Blood Red


----------



## HIrNI (27. April 2011)

15 neue CDs  

Muss mal ein bisschen aufstocken


----------



## Rheinlaender (27. April 2011)

Fiscars Unkrautstecher


----------



## computertod (27. April 2011)

CREATIVE Sound Blaster 5.1 VX Soundkarte Surround PCI
ist nicht für mich und hauptsache läuft


----------



## Celina'sPapa (27. April 2011)

1 x MORA3 pro 4x180
2 x Koolance Schnellkupplungen


----------



## zøtac (27. April 2011)

Nen neuen Haarschnitt 
6-8cm -> 5mm


----------



## einrudelgurken (27. April 2011)

3L Super für den Roller 
wieder 5€ weg;(


----------



## Aufpassen (27. April 2011)

2xHD5850


----------



## moe (28. April 2011)

Super Mario World Advance 2 fürn Gameboy Advance.  Einfach nur geil das Game.


----------



## X-2ELL (28. April 2011)

ARMA II, ARMA II: Operation Arrowhead im Paket bei Steam


----------



## nyso (28. April 2011)

ARMA II jemandem gegiftet


----------



## Amigo (28. April 2011)

Nicht heute, aber gestern:
*Philips 32PFL7605H 
*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. April 2011)

In Frankreich: u.a. 5 Dosen Burn (Energy Drink)
1 Dose sofort getrunken -> schmeckt gut
4 Dosen nach D importiert

In einem Hypermarché (riesiger Supermarkt in Frankreich) hätte ich mindestens eine Palette gekauft, aber in der Straßburger Innenstadt sind die Sachen etwas teurer.
Burn (und Monster Assault) soll es endlich auch in D geben!


----------



## Grav3 (29. April 2011)

2,5" WD Scorpio Black 320GB WD3200BEKT
wird meine Lager-HDD und anscheinend auch meine SSD ersetzen... die SSD ist nämlich soeben abgeschmiert.. also if Rettung möglich dann nur Lager-HDD ersetzen 
€dit: SSD ist i.O.  ... also fliegt nur die 320GB Seagate (3,5") raus..


----------



## taks (29. April 2011)

Einen Multimeter und ein Zitronenbäumchen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (29. April 2011)

Gebrauchter ipod classic (160 gb)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. April 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> In Frankreich: u.a. 5 Dosen Burn (Energy Drink)
> 1 Dose sofort getrunken -> schmeckt gut
> 4 Dosen nach D importiert
> 
> ...




Gibts hier in der Schweiz  sind wirklich gut


----------



## Hansherbert444 (29. April 2011)

Letzter Kauf war ein Samsung P2770HD - 22" waren auf Dauer einfach zu klein


----------



## Hatschi (29. April 2011)

3x Sixer Budwiser, war im Angebot


----------



## einrudelgurken (29. April 2011)

Gerade bestellt:
Strenghtfood Whey Protein 104
2x Erdbeere und 1x Schoko.


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. April 2011)

1x Bitspower Kabelbinder Set 20 Stück 120mm 
1x Schrumpfschlauch (3/1) 6mm - blue, 1m
1x Acrylglas GS transparent, dunkelblau in 40

mal schaun ob ich es schafe mein Tagebuch morgen zu starten

fast noch was vergessen, natürlich Red Bull und Lucky


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (30. April 2011)

Crysis 2


----------



## Witcher (1. Mai 2011)

Wurfmesserset


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

Rollerblades von K2 in schwarz-rot. 
Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood Auditore Edition
Das Boot Director´s Cut [Blu-Ray]


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Mai 2011)

Transistoren, ICs, SMD LEDs, Platinen son Kram - brauch ich für meine "Lichterorgel" im neuen PC


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. Mai 2011)

Chrysler 300C 5,7l HEMI V8 - genau das richtige bei den aktuellen Spritpreisen.


----------



## taks (3. Mai 2011)

Gigaset S790


----------



## DaywalkerEH (5. Mai 2011)

Gerade von Amazon erhalten:

ASUS Xonar DX    Soundkarte


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

MSI NGTX580 Lightning ist bestellt !


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Mai 2011)

PCGH Premium


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Mai 2011)

2 GB RAM für meinen EEE.


----------



## taks (5. Mai 2011)

Hab mir gerade ein "HTC Desire S" geholt


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Mai 2011)

TDU2 für 19,99
Mass Effect für 3,75


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. Mai 2011)

ne GTX 470 für 150€(!)


----------



## Siffer81 (5. Mai 2011)

Ne neue Soka, ne Asus Xonar Essence STX   

Greetz


----------



## s|n|s (5. Mai 2011)

Cherry G84 black slimline tenkeyless keyboard


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Mai 2011)

Drei neue 120mm Lüfter 2*Noiseblocker Blacksilent XL2 und 1* Areocool Shark Fan Blue


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Mai 2011)

ATI Radeon 9600XT 256MB DDR 1 - SDRAM für einen Office PC  In großer Hoffnung das der Lüfter leiser ist als der MSI Mikrolüfter auf der MSI nVidia GeForce 5500 256MB DDR SD-RAM 
Eigentlich wollte ich was passiv gekühltes aber wenn ich für gleiches Geld von Low End auch gehobenes Mainstream haben kann, kann ich nicht nö sagen.


----------



## Hatschi (6. Mai 2011)

Für mein zweit Hobby eine Zundkerze OS A5


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2011)

Hd 6570 mit 2 gb Vram DDR 3


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Mai 2011)

Be quiet BQT - L7 350W für den Bastel PC
Kann es nur nicht bezahlen da der Verkäufer das nicht mit Afterbuy gebacken bekommt


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2011)

So Far So Good: Bryan Adams: Amazon.de: Musik
Greatest Hits: Bruce Springsteen: Amazon.de: Musik
PC, PlayStation 3, PlayStation 2 - Super Sport Steering Wheel Lamborghini [UK Import]: Amazon.de: Games
The Importance of Being Earnest Dover Thrift Editions: Amazon.de: Oscar Wilde: Englische Bücher
The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde Dover Thrift Editions: Amazon.de: Robert Louis Stevenson, Scott Stevenson: Englische Bücher
Utopia (Dover Thrift Editions): Amazon.de: Thomas More, More: Englische Bücher
Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimensions Dover Thrift Editions: Amazon.de: Edwin Abbott Abbott, Banesh Hoffmann: Englische Bücher
Oscar Wilde's Wit and Wisdom: A Book of Quotations Dover Thrift Editions: Amazon.de: Oscar Wilde: Englische Bücher
The 99 Most Essential Classical Pieces For Your Mind: Various Artists: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads
Adapter Klinke 3,5mm Stereo > 6,3mm Buchse Stereo: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Adapter Klinke / Klinke 6,3mm > 3,5mm Buchse: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## biohaufen (6. Mai 2011)

Test Drive Unlimited 2 und es kotzt mich an, das es mit meiner ollen HD 4850 ruckelt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2011)

Eine XP Home Edition von Medion gegen ein Tapedeck eingetauscht, ein Satz Tintenpatronen für den Drucker und eine Batterie für das Schätzeisen. Dazu noch eine Füllung für die Frostzone ( nein leider keine Appetitäffchen ). Verkauft Win 7 HP und eine 750 GB Festplatte


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile habe ich das Netzteil bezahlen können  Hoffentlich macht es seinen Namen auch alle Ehre, aber da bin ich bei Be quiet (habe selbst eines im Spiele PC) ziemlich sicher. 
Fehlt nur noch eine leise Festplatte/n und einen angenehmen CPU Lüfter für AMD Sockel 751 (so schrieb der sich glaube ich)


----------



## Witcher (7. Mai 2011)

Crysis Warhead bei Steam


----------



## STSLeon (7. Mai 2011)

Einen Apothekerschrank im dänischen Bettenlager... Da ist Ikea Qualität pur


----------



## moe (7. Mai 2011)

Ein ganzes Sub des Tages mit Sesambrot, Schmelzkäse, Mayonaisesauce, ohne Oliven und natürlich getoastet.


----------



## EGThunder (7. Mai 2011)

VW Polo 1.2TSI u.a. mit Bi-Xenon, DSG, Climatronic, Tempomat, Parksensoren, RCD310, 17" Alus usw...

So wird er ungefähr aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EG


----------



## computertod (7. Mai 2011)

sieht gut aus, costa quanta?
mich würde nur der kleine Hubraum stören. hab in meinem 6N mit 1.0L bergauf schon rechte Probleme...

@T: eine Pizza Sizilia und einen großen Italienischen Salat


----------



## EGThunder (7. Mai 2011)

Der hat dank Turboaufladung 105PS und die 175Nm sind ab 1500U/min voll da. 

Gekostet hat er mit allem drum und dran 21500€.

EG


----------



## computertod (7. Mai 2011)

hm, PS sind aber nicht mit Hubraum zu vergleichen


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2011)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Der hat dank Turboaufladung 105PS und die 175Nm sind ab 1500U/min voll da.
> 
> Gekostet hat er mit allem drum und dran 21500€.
> 
> EG


 
Nettes Auto, wirklich Würde ich aber keine 21500€ für ausgeben^^ Da lieber gleich was richtiges


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die GraKa zwar nicht eben gekauft, aber trotzdem:
Eine XFX HD 6950/2GB! Schön geunlocked und übertaktet = )

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## KOF328 (8. Mai 2011)

etwas verspätet gepostet: SumSang Galaxy Ace & Mass Effect auf Steam


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Mai 2011)

CoD - BlackOps


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> CoD - BlackOps


 Mein Beileid 

2x Samsung HD080HJ 80GB/ 7200RPM/ 8MB Cache SATA für ein nettes Raid 0 für den Bastel PC. Auf das XP komme und Silent geschehe.*
*


----------



## JC88 (8. Mai 2011)

Bad Company 2 -> Steam


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Mai 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Bad Company 2 -> Steam


 
Hab ich mir auch mal gekauft. >_>


----------



## rajik (9. Mai 2011)

Eine c300 mit 64 gb für den laptop 

Übrigens für 96€


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Mai 2011)

ASUS Silent Square EVO in der großen Hoffnung der ist leiser als das AC 64 Silencer Ultra (Was auch immer daran Silence sein soll)


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Mai 2011)

*GeForce XT FX 5900- Grafikkarte- Pixel View- GeForce

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2011)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> *GeForce XT FX 5900- Grafikkarte- Pixel View- GeForce
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Haste wieder was fürn HWBot gefunden 

Bei mir gabs heute nen vollen Tank Super+
Meine Karte für die Waschanlage hab ich aufgeladen und mir ne Flasche Scheibenreinigerkonzentrat geholt.
Der Friseur war heute gratis  (15 mal bezahlt - das 16 mal gratis - jetzt gehts wieder von vorne los)


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Mai 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Haste wieder was fürn HWBot gefunden
> 
> Bei mir gabs heute nen vollen Tank Super+
> Meine Karte für die Waschanlage hab ich aufgeladen und mir ne Flasche Scheibenreinigerkonzentrat geholt.
> Der Friseur war heute gratis  (15 mal bezahlt - das 16 mal gratis - jetzt gehts wieder von vorne los)


 
Richtig  Kann sie aber erst testen wen ich ein passendes board dazu habe!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. Mai 2011)

C300 64Gb und nen Office Rechner für die Eltern (X3, AsRock MB, 2GB DDR3 Corsair)


----------



## nyso (10. Mai 2011)

Das vor ein paar Tagen gekauft Lenkrad ist crap

Erstens zu klein, und zweitens defekt

Naja, dann eben das hier: PlayStation 3, PlayStation 2, PC* - Driving Force GT Lenkrad: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Grav3 (11. Mai 2011)

1x Edeka Tiramisu... als Ersatz-Torte (zu warm für Torte) zu meinem B-Day gestern...


----------



## pagani-s (11. Mai 2011)

1 tank super 
ne roccat kone laser maus gebraucht
vor ein paar tagen nen phenom2 x3 720 für mein home cinema pc^^
ein asus m3nht-deluxe mempipe
lc power cosmo cool cpu-kühler für den x3

kurz das hier
multimedia pc | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## CeresPK (11. Mai 2011)

Heute angekommen.

Ray-Ban CL8305
in silber mit grauem Polglas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Ceres


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Mai 2011)

Witcher 2 bei GOG 
Der Preload dauert jetzt keine halbe Stunde


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2011)

Hm muss etwas drauflegen für meine defekte GTX 560 Twin FrozrII ( Freezes, Lüfterprobleme usw ). Bekomme innerhalb 24h eine 570er von Asus. Nach 10 Jahren der 1. Grafikkartendefekt. Dazu gibt es BF BCII und die BR Unstoppable


----------



## debalz (11. Mai 2011)

Crysis 2 - nach langem zögern und mangels Alternativen


----------



## moe (11. Mai 2011)

2x Jägermeister mit Longdrinkgläsern für jeweils 8€. Wer kann da schon nein sagen?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe 20€ gekauft  Defekte gebrauchte Grafikkarte reklamieren und 20€ bekommen. Mit dem bitteren Beigeschmack auf den Versandkosten und der Onboard Chrome 9 Grafik sitzen zu bleiben.


----------



## Low (11. Mai 2011)

Facebook


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Facebook


 Vor Microsoft wohl abgekauft?


----------



## Grav3 (12. Mai 2011)

Großen Salatteller mit einer Scheibe Räucherlachs und Balsamico Soße dazu 0,3l Becks -->13€

1te Klasse,Deutsche Bahn,Richtung München


----------



## Sturmi (12. Mai 2011)

Seasonic X-760. Nom Nom


----------



## joraku (12. Mai 2011)

PCGH Jahresabo  (Ich habe die aktuelle Ausgabe immer noch nicht, deshalb muss jetzt ein Abo her, damit ich die immer rechtzeitig und bequem bekomme.) ländliche Gegend ftw!


----------



## noxXx (12. Mai 2011)

Jede Menge geile Sachen

UM 3Play 32Mbit/s
Digitalen Kabelanschluss

Und passend dazu LG 55LD650 bin zwar zu faul da jetzt nen Bild zu suchen, aber das Teil scheint so fett zu sein wie ein Zentner Butter xD


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Mai 2011)

MSI FX5900ZT, AGP 8x, 128MB DDR SD-RAM, OVP, ... irgendwann muss ich doch mal eine alte Potente Grafikkarte erwischen die auch funktioniert. Die Radeon 9100 bringt es nicht und die Radeon 9600XT lief nicht. Zumal die Radeon 9100 ohne Lüfter läuft - viel zu laut


----------



## Frosdedje (13. Mai 2011)

Gerade von einem Hardwareshop (ABC Computer; Kartung (bei Sinzheim)) gekauft:
- Xigmatek Asgard II
- Arcitic Cooling Freezer 13
- Enermax T.B Silence 120mm

Damit bin für diesen Sommer gerüstet.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Mai 2011)

Dummerweise bin ich nun, zumindest laut Ebay, neuer Besitzer einer Leatek Winfast 6800XT  Na ja Freud sich meine Grafikkarten Wohnzimmergalerie


----------



## Grav3 (13. Mai 2011)

Mal sehen... 
Gestern abend -> Pfanne aus Bild dazu Loki (Pils mit Chilli-MET)
heute-> 2x Usb-led-lampe für zusammen 2€


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Mai 2011)

Crucial c300 64Gb
2.5 Festplattenschutz
3,5 auf 2,5 Festplatten Rahmen
60mm 4500rpm Fan (für meine 780i NorthBridge, die mich noch wahnsinnig macht wegen der Hitze)


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Mai 2011)

Ne 2. GTX470 für SLI betrieb.


----------



## joraku (14. Mai 2011)

2x Serious Sam HD First + Second Pack bei Steam.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Mai 2011)

Pizza Goa + Pasta Roma und Salat Pollo mit jeweils 1x Cola pro Gericht by Joey's Pizza.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Mai 2011)

Ne Currywurst mit Pommes und Majo und vor ca. 30 Minuten hatte ich ne halbe Amarican Pizza... 

Es lebe das fast Food, jaja!!!


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

> Es lebe das fast Food, jaja!!!


Und das aus dem Munde eine Frau!  

@ Topic

Gladiator 10th Anniversary Edition [Blu-Ray]
"Robin Hood - Limited Collectors Box (2 Disc im Steelbook) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]"
Thor Super Set [Blu-Ray]
​


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Mai 2011)

> Und das aus dem Munde eine Frau!


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa!    

Nur tun mir meine zukünftigen Kinder jetzt schon leid. 
Regelmäßiges Essen und teils gesundes Essen ist bei mir häufig ein Fremdwort.


----------



## joraku (17. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Regelmäßiges Essen und teils gesundes Essen ist bei mir häufig ein Fremdwort.



Hehe, es gibt aber auch gesundes Fast Food. 
Heute wieder lecker bei Omi gegessen. 

@T: nichts.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (17. Mai 2011)

neue Brille


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Mai 2011)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> neue Brille


 Fielmann


----------



## widder0815 (17. Mai 2011)

5 Bier ...und eine Tüte Bonbons für die Arbeit


----------



## Tobucu (17. Mai 2011)

The Witcher II Collectors Edition ist Heute angekommen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (17. Mai 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Fielmann


 ne^^

Barth Optik, eine s.Oliver.


----------



## computertod (17. Mai 2011)

gestern sowas:
Festplatten/Extern 3.5" CnMemory, ab 2TB, schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
für 69€ im Saturn
und heute und gestern zusammen ~40€ im Macces gelassen


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Mai 2011)

Obwohl ich kein Case brauche ein PC-P60 (bei 139,90 EUR statt 239,90 EUR konnte man nicht nein sagen )

Und ich inspiriert bin vom Mod der Gerade läuft mit der grünen Front und ich werde sobald ich mehr Zeit habe ein Sabertooth Mod machen sprich in solchen dunklen Grün Tönen (bei MDPC-X gibts ja die perfekten Sleeves dazu )

MfG


----------



## einrudelgurken (17. Mai 2011)

Ne schicke neue Sonnenbrille beim Optiker^^
Der Sommer kann kommen


----------



## der_yappi (18. Mai 2011)

_Worms Reloaded_ bei Steam für knappe 10€


----------



## Frosdedje (18. Mai 2011)

The Witcher II: Assassins of Kings für ca. 40€


----------



## Hatschi (18. Mai 2011)

Hohes C - Heimische Frücht (schmeckt Deutsch, klingt bisschen komisch)


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2011)

Plain Sight 4 Pack


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Mai 2011)

Peugeot 106, um die 90tkm, baujahr 2002, klima usw, steht noch gut da bis auf ein bisschen kratzer auf der heckstoßstange.
2800€ ^^


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2011)

Also den blauen, ja?


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Mai 2011)

jop den blauen. Standen beide gut da, sowohl der rote als auch der blaue, und haben beide vor und nachteile gehabt. allerdings ist der blaue 3 jahre jünger, und die farbe gefällt mir besser, und auch die innenverkleidungsfarbe


----------



## blackedition94 (18. Mai 2011)

Karten fürs KIZ Konzert in Stuttgart


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Mai 2011)

Geburtstagseinkäufe für mich selbst.^^

Vorbestellungen:


Der Herr der Ringe Extended Edition Blu-ray
Tron + Tron Legacy Blu-ray Box


----------



## Seabound (19. Mai 2011)

Bücher per Amazon


----------



## STSLeon (19. Mai 2011)

The Witcher 2


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (19. Mai 2011)

Aufgrund der Ultra-Spar-Aktion auf Amazon > 3 Spiele für 49 Euro:

- Dead Space 2
- Motorstorm Pacific Rift
- Resistance 2


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Singularity bei Steam für 10,20€


----------



## True Monkey (19. Mai 2011)

Eine 560er ohne ti


----------



## Grav3 (21. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag bestellt, gestern angekommen und heute endlich zeit zum posten 
1x NZXT H2 Case
1x Prolimatech Genesis
2x 140mm Silent lüfter


----------



## taks (21. Mai 2011)

Ne Flasche Captain Morgan und 'n Sixpack Bier


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2011)

i5 2300


----------



## zøtac (21. Mai 2011)

Du hast doch echt zu viel Geld True


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2011)

nööp ...aber gute Beziehungen 

Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich gestern eine Wahnsinnskarte erworben habe ....HD 6570 mit 2GB DDR 3


----------



## s|n|s (21. Mai 2011)

Brötchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2011)

Nur eine Kleinigkeit, das Edifier S 550


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Mai 2011)

Pizza Quattro Formaggi


----------



## blackedition94 (21. Mai 2011)

3 K-Klassik Thunfisch pizzas und 2 Tüten Chio Chili Tortilla Chips


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Mai 2011)

Asus Xonar D1


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nur eine Kleinigkeit, das Edifier S 550



Hässlich wie nix, aber bestimmt nen guten Klang! 



Ansonsten: Pilsbier


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Mai 2011)

*120GB Corsair Force Series 3  und nen 120er be quiet SilentWings PWM 
*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hässlich wie nix, aber bestimmt nen guten Klang!
> Ansonsten: Pilsbier



Optik ist doch 2. Geige wenn der Sound einigermassen paßt. Vom tragen bekam man eine schöne rote Krawatte ( upps das war ja nur meine Zunge ), aber es klingt schon ganz gut. Es gibt leider wenig Auswahl, aber für effektiv ca 120 Taler kann man damit bestimmt gut leben.


----------



## Grav3 (22. Mai 2011)

Grav3 schrieb:


> Donnerstag bestellt, gestern angekommen und heute endlich zeit zum posten
> 1x NZXT H2 Case
> 1x Prolimatech Genesis
> 2x 140mm Silent lüfter


  Endlich alles verbaut und fertig verkabelt... 4 Stunden  .... Hörbar auf Stufe 3 der Lüftersteuerung... auf Stufe 1 auf ca 50cm gerade so wahrnehmbar... ab 50 cm... --> "Ist der an?!?!" "Ja ist er .. leuchtet vorne weiß auf... " 
Achja.. auch bei Stufe 1 bleibt alles kalt... harrrrrr


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch ein "bisschen" was gekauft. 

1 x Qlimax 2010 Blu-Ray + DVD
1 x The Prodigy _World’s On Fire Live _[Blu-Ray]
1 x The taking of Palham 123 [Blu-Ray]
1 x Portal 2
1 x Civilisation V GOTYE
2 x Frei.Wild Gegengift 10 Jahre Jubiläumsedition 2 CD´s + DVD
1 x Etnies Fader Vulc (Schuhe) 
2 x Badeshorts (1 x normal, 1 x Quicksilver)
1 x Pulli "Titus"
1 x T-Shirt "Titus" (das ist Titus: http://www.titus.de/screen.phtml)
1 x T-Shirt "Element"
6 x T-Shirt Verschiedene
1 x Kasten Desperados + Diverse Süßigkeiten

Hat sich also dicke gelohnt mal früh aufzustehen.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Mai 2011)

1x AKG530 KH
1x Asus D2 SK 

müsste heute oder morgen kommen.


----------



## zøtac (23. Mai 2011)

Razer Goliathus Speed Edition Alpha Fragged Mousepad, Steelseries 6B V2 Tastatur, WD Caviar Blue 640GB HDD... das Goliathus hat den Test in den 2 wichtigsten Disziplinen (Warcraft 3 und BC2 ) schon bestanden, der rest ist noch nicht da


----------



## Siffer81 (24. Mai 2011)

Ein neues Smartphone, das Samsung Galaxy S II GT-i9100 16GB ohne Branding.


----------



## moe (24. Mai 2011)

PoW GeForce GTX 560Ti für 160€.


----------



## s|n|s (24. Mai 2011)

beef jerky


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2011)

i3 2100 und eine Nvidia 520 GT


----------



## wintobi (24. Mai 2011)

Nen defy


----------



## CeresPK (25. Mai 2011)

DiRT3 
und nen externes Slim-Laufwerk


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Mai 2011)

Fluch der Karibik 1- 3 Box [Blu-ray]


----------



## Hatschi (25. Mai 2011)

Big Mac, 6er Nuggets, Getränk und Pommes
Lang Lebe Rabbatbögen die per Post verschickt werden.

Mentos 3

Bisschen was an Klamotten.


----------



## Grav3 (25. Mai 2011)

1GBit/s PCIe x1 NIC (für vServer für LAN) ~ 9€
DiRT 3 ~43€ (Amazon hat es schon rausgeschickt.. d.h. morgen Abend noch installieren... )


----------



## moe (25. Mai 2011)

PowerColor HD6950.


----------



## rajik (26. Mai 2011)

2 enermax cluster


----------



## roblala (26. Mai 2011)

gtx460 für 11€ bei atelco 
(bitte werd gleich noch abgeschickt) !!!

EDIT:
ahhh xDD thx aerox ;D
111€ leider...


----------



## AeroX (26. Mai 2011)

roblala schrieb:
			
		

> gtx460 für 11€ bei atelco
> (bitte werd gleich noch abgeschickt) !!!



Ich liebe Schreibfehler


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2011)

Ein paar Pentiums für so 1155


----------



## Ü50 (26. Mai 2011)

@True, und ich die drei Boards dafür.


----------



## X-2ELL (26. Mai 2011)

Far Cry® 2: Fortune's Edition für unschlagbare 7,50 bei steam


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2011)

Unschlagbar? 

Deutschland: 7,50 €, UK 2,90 €, US 3,54 €

Also nächstes Mal bei Steam UK kaufen^^


----------



## Banane5 (26. Mai 2011)

Dirt3 und chill Factor 3 wärmeleitpaste


----------



## slayerdaniel (26. Mai 2011)

The Pacific Blu Ray


----------



## joraku (26. Mai 2011)

PCGH mit DVD (die Letzte, alle anderen kommen per Post)


----------



## X-2ELL (26. Mai 2011)

> Unschlagbar?
> 
> Deutschland: 7,50 €, UK 2,90 €, US 3,54 €
> 
> Also nächstes Mal bei Steam UK kaufen^^


 
ja man hätte es sicher günstiger bekommen. Aber sorry 7,50 EUR hauen mich nicht vom Hocker (das soll jetzt nicht egoistisch oder sowas in der Richtung klingen)


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Mai 2011)

- Autoradio Pioneer DEH-6300SD
- Autolautsprecher AUDIO SYSTEM MX 130 PLUS


----------



## Hatschi (26. Mai 2011)

Brink
Vor ehm 10 h


----------



## iceman650 (26. Mai 2011)

Hugh Laurie - Let Them Talk
Paul Kalkbrenner - Berlin Calling
Linkin Park - Live in Texas
CCR - Best of 
Kohlefaserbürste für die Vinyls
CD Player (gebraucht für 20€ von ebay)

Mfg, ice


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2011)

> Paul Kalkbrenner - Berlin Calling
> Linkin Park - Live in Texas




@ Topic

Far Cry Complete @ Steam


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Mai 2011)

Asus p5q pro ^^

Hoffentlich läuft es damit besser.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Mai 2011)

@CoXxOnE: Schönes Board und bis heute bei mir sehr zuverlässig und OC-tauglich! 
(Woher hast du es nun so schnell noch bekommen?)

@Topic: Nen richtig dicken Döner ohne Zwiebeln!


----------



## Grav3 (27. Mai 2011)

3x Kaffee


----------



## mMn (27. Mai 2011)

Zwei Cd´s, beide von Heaven Shall Burn. Zum einen Antigone und zum anderen Invictus. Achja und noch ein Großes Softeis mit Caramelsoße...


----------



## RapToX (27. Mai 2011)

wiedermal ein paar cd's:

anaal nathrakh - passion
benighted - asylum cave
placenta - fixed action pattern
salt the wound - kill the crown
bayside - killing time
title fight - shed
h2o - nothing to prove

langsam brauche ich ein zweites cd regal


----------



## computertod (27. Mai 2011)

Creative X-fi Titanium PCIe für 30inkl.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

Sag mal Computertod du kaust auch jeden Tag was, oder?


----------



## daDexter (27. Mai 2011)

XFX Triple Monitor Stand ;<


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Mai 2011)

Abendessen für diesen Tag und für die letzten 2 oder 3 Tage davor. Und so wie ich mich kenne auch das Essen für morgen. Praktisch wen man zu Blöd zum essen ist 

Penne in Trüffel Sahne Soße
Pizza mit Salami, Tomaten, Mozzarella und so einen Feigenblatt 
Pizza mit Mais, Eier, Schinken und zur gängigen Tomatensoße noch Curry Soße


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Mai 2011)

Einen der8auer CPU-Pot!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## computertod (27. Mai 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sag mal Computertod du kaust auch jeden Tag was, oder?


wie kommst da drauf?
das einzige was ich mir jeden tag kaufe sind essen und Trinken


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Mai 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sag mal Computertod du kaust auch jeden Tag was, oder?


 Wer hat der hat und wer nicht hat brauch  

Nichts gekauft <-- zählt als Topic


----------



## Grav3 (28. Mai 2011)

6 Dosen Monster Energy-Drink + 40cm (!!!) Pizza Calzone mit Gyors und Metaxa-Soße... man merkt dass ich auf LAN bin..


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Mai 2011)

Pilze


----------



## seltsam (28. Mai 2011)

[schande über mich]Ein Gamepad bei Gamestop[/schande über mich]

War ganz lustig der Einkauf  Bin da rein und zu den Controllern und da quatscht mich gleich einer an von denen und will erklären....Sag Ich für PC.... und irgendwie kamen wir so ins Gespräch wegen Konsolen...  Der wollte mir klarmachen,das kein PC auf dem gesamten Markt an die Leistung einer Konsole kommt...
und das Konsolen wohl eine art Supercomputer wären die alles errechnen können und mehr 

Ich dachte Ich steh im Wald.Wenn das immer so sein sollte und er erwischt viele Laien dabei,dann wundert mich nichts mehr...... 


Achja* Edit*: Der Typ wollte mir weismachen das eine XBOX  dank Triple Core mit 9 GHz arbeitet und deswegen spiele darauf Programmiert werden , das muss man sich mal Vorstellen


----------



## computertod (28. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Speisepilze


 ach, gibt es etwa andere auch?
*unschuldig schau*

@T: jetzt das 3. Bier geholt und nen Tellernudelsalat


----------



## Russel Grow (28. Mai 2011)

Kasten Flensburger.


----------



## Hatschi (29. Mai 2011)

seltsam schrieb:
			
		

> [schande über mich]Ein Gamepad bei Gamestop[/schande über mich]
> 
> War ganz lustig der Einkauf  Bin da rein und zu den Controllern und da quatscht mich gleich einer an von denen und will erklären....Sag Ich für PC.... und irgendwie kamen wir so ins Gespräch wegen Konsolen...  Der wollte mir klarmachen,das kein PC auf dem gesamten Markt an die Leistung einer Konsole kommt...
> und das Konsolen wohl eine art Supercomputer wären die alles errechnen können und mehr
> ...



Lass mich raten das war im media m...
Geodreieck, CD- Rohlinge, San Miguel,
Dextro Energy,


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Mai 2011)

Zu dem Thema Pilze - Das ist eine besondere Währung in einem Browser Game was ich gerade angefangen habe zu Spielen  Ja so nötig habe ich es unterhalten zu werden.

@seltsam - Sehr seltsam Herr seltsam (ja das musste sein  ) Aber Sie ... du glaubst gar nicht wie viel Menschen es noch auf der Erde gibt (vor allem bei Ebay) die bei einem Dual oder Quad Core einfach den Takt mal 2 oder mal 4 machen  So kann man allerdings auch seinen Artikel pushen, 2x 1,5GHz = 3GHz und schon kann der 6 Jahre alte PC auf ein mal viel viel mehr und wirkt auch gleich wegen der 3 vor GHz viel interessanter. Schaut man sich die CPU dann an denkt man nur noch "So ein Depp".

Topic - In welchen Thread bin ich überhaupt? ... ach gekauft:

24l Milch für den Kaffee 
1000g Kaffee (insgesamt habe ich nun 1,5Kg) 
16 Rollen Klopapier da Kaffee ordentlich durch pfeift
Ja Orangen Limonade - billig reicht -> Kaffee FTW 
Und irgendwas zum Essen - Festnahrung wird total überbewertet 

Und da der Einkauf relativ billig war noch Tadadaaa -> The Witcher 2, warum auch immer. Habe nicht mal das eine Spiel fertig und gestern habe ich ein neues Angefangen. Egal, Think Ostdeutsch - Erst mal haben!


----------



## schlappe89 (29. Mai 2011)

Hab mir gestern ne Posaune gekauft für 1500€


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Egal, Think Ostdeutsch - Erst mal haben!


 
Liegt uns das etwa im Blut?

So bin ich nämlich auch

Diverses Werkzeug? Noch nie gebraucht, aber erstmal kaufen, ist schließlich grad im Angebot, und kann man sicher irgendwann kaufen
Steam Spiele, ich habe gar nicht genug Zeit die zu spielen die ich schon besitze, und kaufe trotzdem immer mehr
Diese Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Mai 2011)

Großbestellung:

Bestellung 1:

Toy Story 1 - 3 [Blu-ray]

*36,99 €
*
Bestellung 2:


20000 Meilen unter dem Meer [Roman]
Die Chroniken von Narnia,  Farbig illustrierte Gesamtausgabe [Roman]#
Väterchen Frost - Abenteuer im Zauberwald [DVD, für Mutter]
Hama CD-ROM-Wallet Tasche
Unsere kleine Farm 3. Staffel [DVD]
AmazonBasics LAN Kabel 15.2 Meter
Die Schöne und das Biest Diamond Edition [Blu-ray]

111,31 €


----------



## daDexter (29. Mai 2011)

Razer Mamba
Razer Naga Epic
Razer Nostromo
Razer Blackwidow Ultimate

Das wars für heute ^^


----------



## skyw8lk3r (30. Mai 2011)

Gibs da auch nen paar bilder zu deiner sammlung ?


@ topic
Standart Tastatur & Maus
80 mm Gehäuselüfter
Apple PowerMac G4 für lächerliche 11,06 € ^^ mir gings dabei eigendlich nur ums Case


----------



## daDexter (30. Mai 2011)

Logitech G930
Logitech C910

Ich mach am WE dann mal n Foto - aber ist nicht so viel.


----------



## Tobucu (30. Mai 2011)

2 Jever Pilsener T Shirts 
Gabs jeweils eine Kiste Bier drauf zu.


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2011)

CS:S für 16€


----------



## STSLeon (31. Mai 2011)

Ein Corsair Obsidian 700D


----------



## seltsam (31. Mai 2011)

Einen Beamer samt Leinwand (3 meter mal 2,20m).
Fernseher war mir zu klein 

Da kommt laune auf beim Zocken


----------



## cabmac (31. Mai 2011)

Cooler Master 690 II advanced


----------



## rajik (31. Mai 2011)

Ein fahrrad. Focus revolution. 5 jahre alt und kaum gefahren. Fuhr sich super bis nach hause!


----------



## enterthephil (1. Juni 2011)

Nen zugticket in den osten, und natürlich zurück  und nahrung für morgen. Bier!

Für die fahrt noch 2 bananen für günstig 1,45€ -.-


----------



## Schokomonster (1. Juni 2011)

Medal of Honor Limited wegen der Bf3 Beta


----------



## T'PAU (1. Juni 2011)

Predator (Limited Cinedition Blu-ray)


----------



## bjoernpdm (1. Juni 2011)

Da heute Kindertag ist hab ich mir mal zur feier des Tages ein Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2 Wheel mit ClubSport Pedals bestellt


----------



## der_yappi (1. Juni 2011)

Bad Company 2 - mal kucken ob ich das noch hinkrieg oder mit meinen 27 Lenzen schon zu alt bin


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juni 2011)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Nen zugticket in den osten, und natürlich zurück  und nahrung für morgen. Bier!
> 
> Für die fahrt noch 2 bananen für günstig 1,45€ -.-


 Fährst du in den Osten oder in ein Entwicklungsland


----------



## nyso (1. Juni 2011)

Teufel Ultima 40, mal gucken wie die im Vergleich zu meinen Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 klingen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Juni 2011)

enterthephil schrieb:
			
		

> Nen zugticket in den osten, und natürlich zurück  und nahrung für morgen. Bier!
> 
> Für die fahrt noch 2 bananen für günstig 1,45€ -.-



Wir haben hier im osten inzwischen auch bananen, die hättest du hier günstiger bekommen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Juni 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Wir haben hier im osten inzwischen auch bananen, die hättest du hier günstiger bekommen


 Ich konnte mir so was wenigstens noch verkneifen


----------



## LosUltimos (3. Juni 2011)

Maximus IV Extreme


----------



## RapToX (3. Juni 2011)

ein schallpegelmessgerät von teufel


----------



## thysol (3. Juni 2011)

Dirt 3


----------



## xxgamer09xx (3. Juni 2011)

MX518 und SideWinder x4


----------



## Exxistenz (3. Juni 2011)

"echte" WaKü


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Juni 2011)

Bambi - Diamond Edition [Blu-ray]


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juni 2011)

i5 2400 

Bald habe ich sie durch


----------



## der_yappi (3. Juni 2011)

Nen vollen Tank Super+
"Bourne Trilogie" auf Blu-ray
"Ich, einfach unverbesserlich" auch auf Blu-ray
Fluch der Karibik - Trilogie auf Blu-ray
Ein paar alte schöne Comicserien auf DVD (Pink Panther, Inspector, Looney Tunes)
2 Fächerdüsen für meinen Ibiza (die dämlichen 3-Strahl-Düsen endlich ersetzt - jetzt kommt das Wischwasser wenigstens gescheit auf die Scheibe)
3 Grußkarten (mal meine Freundin wieder schön überraschen  )


----------



## Raigen (3. Juni 2011)

Heute morgen ist meine Razer Mamba angekommen und es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick!


----------



## dj*viper (3. Juni 2011)

-i5 2500k
-asrock z68 extreme4
-geil 2x4gb ddr3 cl9 value plus
-ocz vertex 3 120gb maxiops
-evga gtx 560ti
-samsung f4 2tb
-roccat kone+

gesamtpreis 876.-

und jetzt bin ich pleite 
nun muss ich meine alte hardware verticken


----------



## Aufpassen (3. Juni 2011)

3xKing des Monats & ein X-Long-Chilli-Cheese King Menü.
Und das alles only for me.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. Juni 2011)

Die Freindin eben gebeten mir morgen das neue KIZ Album "Urlaub für's Gehirn" - mal reinhörn


----------



## Hemoridé (3. Juni 2011)

Neue Ehre und ein 5 Gum kaugummi


----------



## TBF_Avenger (3. Juni 2011)

Für schlappe 5 Mäuse eine Creative SoundBlaster Audigy SE - gerade eben mit etwas Musik ausprobiert und für den Preis total zufrieden


----------



## non_believer (4. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich schon gestern gekauft: Corsair HX650W

Sehr gutes Kabelmanagement und schöne schwarze Schrauben


----------



## computertod (4. Juni 2011)

7,5L Super Plus @ 1,569
250ml Zweitaktöl (hab nur 150ml gebraucht)
Seilzug für meine Kupplung
kleinteile
17,43€


----------



## Tobucu (6. Juni 2011)

So dann werde mal ein Bild nach reichen weil heute verbaut.
Be Quiet P9 850 Watt & Thermaltake Level 10 GT.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> @CoXxOnE: Schönes Board und bis heute bei mir sehr zuverlässig und OC-tauglich!
> (Woher hast du es nun so schnell noch bekommen?)
> 
> @Topic: Nen richtig dicken Döner ohne Zwiebeln!



Onkel Walter hat mir per 24/7 Versand ausgeholfen. ^^

Grad ein blueray Laufwerk für die PS3 Slim gekauft. 1 neuen PS3 Controller. 1 HDMI Kabel.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Juni 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Grad ein blueray Laufwerk für die PS2 Slim gekauft. 1 neuen PS2 Controller. 1 HDMI Kabel.


Hab ich was verpasst ? Seit wann hat die PS2 ein blueray Laufwerk 

@
Nen Döner 
PSC Karte 50€
Bestellt:
Amazon Basic HDMI Kabel 2m
WLAN Karte von TP-Link
Canon Drucker


----------



## Re4dt (6. Juni 2011)

Schon wieder ein doppelpost


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich was verpasst ? Seit wann hat die PS2 ein blueray Laufwerk
> 
> @
> Nen Döner
> ...



Schxxß autokoreckt vom iPhone, meinte ps3


----------



## mf_Jade (6. Juni 2011)

3 Salami-Sandwiches und ne Mezzo


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. Juni 2011)

Evga gtx 570


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2011)

Ein paar T-Shirts. 
Dank dem tiefen Dollar ist das einkaufen in den USA im Moment einfach spottbilig.
Wenn ich diese T-Shirts bei uns bestellt hätte, wäre es 2/3 teurer gewesen.


----------



## X-2ELL (6. Juni 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Evga gtx 570



Wäre klasse wenn du mir mal privat ne Pn bezüglich Lautstärke geben könntest. Will meine 4890 ersetzen.

@topic

Kippen


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juni 2011)

Neues Handy
Samsung Galaxy S (i9003)
KfZ Ladegerät


----------



## computertod (7. Juni 2011)

AG Neovo F-417 für 8,15 + 6,95€ Versand


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

Mass Effect 3 Collectors Edition @ Amazon.de


----------



## s|n|s (7. Juni 2011)

Ne Tastatur 
edit: eigentlich sind es 3 



X-2ELL schrieb:


> Wäre klasse wenn du mir mal privat ne Pn bezüglich Lautstärke geben könntest. Will meine 4890 ersetzen.
> 
> @topic
> 
> Kippen


 
lautlos sowohl unter Last als auch im Idle.
EVGA GTX570 SC mit 55% Lüfterdrehzahl bei 100% GPU-Last BFBC2 @ all max FullHD
und auf dem Abgas-Strahl kann man Kaffee warm halten


----------



## TBF_Avenger (7. Juni 2011)

Mafia 2 und ein Pott Kaffee im Bahnhof


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Juni 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Mafia 2 und ein Pott Kaffee im Bahnhof


 Bei euch kann man Mafia 2 am Bahnhof kaufen? Bei uns kommt man am Bahnhof höchstens in Verbindung mit der Mafia 

Wieder mal Pilze gekauft <--- Blödes Bestechungsmittel in Rollenspiele


----------



## Windows0.1 (7. Juni 2011)

ein döner und türkisch kola


----------



## cabmac (7. Juni 2011)

Asus P8P67 rev 3.1, 8GB Geil Dimm Kit 1333, i5-2500k, Sythe Mugen 2....


----------



## X-2ELL (7. Juni 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Tastatur
> edit: eigentlich sind es 3
> 
> lautlos sowohl unter Last als auch im Idle.
> ...



Bedeutet die sc ist um Welten lauter oder einfach nur heiß?

@ topic 
Ein sixpack Wasser


----------



## poisoniC (7. Juni 2011)

Einen Samsung LE37C650 LCD-TV mit 37'', Full HD und 100Hz für 400 ocken


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. Juni 2011)

Einen Siemens Handmixer  

Nun konnte auch der Kuchen zuende gebacken werden


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Juni 2011)

2 Puma Shirts und Shorts ^^


----------



## RonnieColeman (7. Juni 2011)

Is etwas her aber:
Intel 2500K
ASRock P67 Extreme4
G.skill Sniper 8GB 1600MHz + CL9 @1,25V
Windows 7 Professional 64Bit


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2011)

Gerade bestellt ...Asus Matrix GTX 580 Platinium 

Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis ich sie habe


----------



## htcerox (7. Juni 2011)

Kann garnicht sein, weil ichs schon habe 

BTT: 2 x 8800 gts 512 in der bucht und 1 x hd 5770 hier im forum.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (7. Juni 2011)

hab mir gestern nen TGB Bullet geholt....


----------



## juergen28 (8. Juni 2011)

Eine Flasche Jackie, (0,7 Liter) Päckchen Kippen und mein ASUS PA246Q Monitor (bestellt)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Juni 2011)

Einen Satz Briefmarken da ich Briefe weggeschafft habe. In Zeiten von E-Mail, SMS, MMS, ... ist es kaum zu glauben das die Preise immer noch nicht gesunken sind bei der Post.

Ach ja liebe Neujahrtausend Kinder --> Briefmarken - Lesen bildet, auch wenn ich hier oft vom Gegenteil überzeugt werde


----------



## s|n|s (8. Juni 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Bedeutet die sc ist um Welten lauter oder einfach nur heiß?


keins von beidem
btt: 

baguette mit chili-käse überbacken.


----------



## einrudelgurken (8. Juni 2011)

Nen fetten Rollo. D


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2011)

Bier/Kippen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (9. Juni 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever!!!  

Der Media Markt bei uns verkauft das schon Heute.^^


----------



## Memphys (9. Juni 2011)

Sennheiser MX 170-In-Ear-Kopfhörer


----------



## daDexter (11. Juni 2011)

Den Duke


----------



## RapToX (11. Juni 2011)

einen kompletten anzug mit passendem hemd und schuhen und unterwäsche^^


----------



## iceman650 (11. Juni 2011)

Anzug ist immer super. 
@T: Paul Kalkbrenner - Icke Wieder
Und im Verlauf des Tages wird wohl ein Bluray-Laufwerk dazu kommen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## skdiggy (11. Juni 2011)

ein fahrad ,ein hähnchen und ein scythe mugen 2


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. Juni 2011)

Vorgestern noch ne neue Gamecard für WoW (bitte nicht verhöhnen )
Fluch der Karibik Triologie als BR.
Und ne Samsung Spinpoint F3 als Spieleplatte.


----------



## Heli-Homer (12. Juni 2011)

RapToX schrieb:
			
		

> einen kompletten anzug mit passendem hemd und schuhen und unterwäsche^^




Jo ich auch nen kompletten anzug.
Die tage gibts vllt nen handyvertrag oder sowas in der art.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Juni 2011)

Pizza Italia + Pizza Gourmet und Häaken Dazs Vanilla Caramel Brownie


----------



## STSLeon (13. Juni 2011)

2 Tom tailor Hemden, ein Polo, Gürtel von levis und eine Jeans von Hilfiger. Alles zusammen 90€... Ich liebe outlets


----------



## Heli-Homer (13. Juni 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Tom tailor Hemden, ein Polo, Gürtel von levis und eine Jeans von Hilfiger. Alles zusammen 90€... Ich liebe outlets



Wo gibts den sowas?


----------



## Windows0.1 (13. Juni 2011)

eine 9800 GTX aufm flohmarkt für 5€


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juni 2011)

Windows0.1 schrieb:
			
		

> eine 9800 GTX aufm flohmarkt für 5€



Wow, das ist nen Schnäppchen!!

BTT: Ein Be quiet Dark Rock Pro C1 und dazu die Promilatech PK 1


----------



## Aufpassen (13. Juni 2011)

Windows0.1 schrieb:


> eine 9800 GTX aufm flohmarkt für 5€


 
Will auch. 


Cearalien.


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2011)

Eine Samsungs EcoGreen F4 mit 2TB Speicherplatz.
Als nächstes stehen neue Laufschuhe an.


----------



## Gast12307 (13. Juni 2011)

Ein gebrauchtes schwarz-rotes Coolermaster r333 Case


----------



## STSLeon (14. Juni 2011)

Heli-Homer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibts den sowas?



wenn man Glück hat im Seemax in Radolfzell. 

BTT: ein Corsair Obsidian 650d, nachdem das 700 nicht mehr lieferbar war


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

KIZ "Urlaub fürs Gehirn" <--- Geniales Album! 

Prey (2,49€)


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2011)

CDs im Amazon Kombi-Angebot:
SRV - Texas Flood
Gary Moore - Back to the Blues
Wolfmother - Wolfmother


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> KIZ "Urlaub fürs Gehirn" <--- Geniales Album!
> 
> Prey (2,49€)


 
o.O seit wann ist das draußen? Dann geh ich wohl mal gleich in die Stadt und Kaufe mir das Album!


----------



## Fl0o0 (15. Juni 2011)

PCGH-Miniabo mit beQuiet-Silentwings


----------



## avio1982 (15. Juni 2011)

Hab gerade nen Kaffee mit Milch gekauft


----------



## taks (15. Juni 2011)

CoD Modern Warfare 2
Kreditkarte
PCGH
uvm.


----------



## Grav3 (15. Juni 2011)

Angelrutenset für zusammen ca. 140e


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir nach langem rumtesten ein Monette MF2 zugelegt weils wenns zu einem passt einfach unfassbar abgeht.

Für die wahrscheinlich 99,95% der Menschen die nicht wissen was das ist: Ein professionelles Mundstück für Trompete vorzugsweise im BigBand Gebrauch für momentan rund 210€.


----------



## iceman650 (15. Juni 2011)

Oha, bringt ein neues Mundstück sehr viel?
Klangfarbe, Tonumfang, Anblasverhalten des Instruments?
Wobei bei mir als Bariton-/Tenorhorn-/Euphonium-spielenden das natürlich wieder etwas anderes ist 

Mfg, ice


----------



## SaKuL (15. Juni 2011)

ein kühles Faxe


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Oha, bringt ein neues Mundstück sehr viel?
> Klangfarbe, Tonumfang, Anblasverhalten des Instruments?
> Wobei bei mir als Bariton-/Tenorhorn-/Euphonium-spielenden das natürlich wieder etwas anderes ist


 
So ungefähr genau das was du erwähnt hast kann man damit verändern, ja.
Grundsätzlich eben größere/tiefer gebaute/schwerere Mundstücke --> weicherer, vollerer (weniger blecherner) Klang, gutes Ansprechverhalten ("slotting" der Töne), entsprechend
kleinere/flachere/leichtere Mundstücke --> scharfer, harter Klang, weniger gutes slotting.

Die flachen sind dabei sehr beliebt um in BigBands oder sonstigen Combos oben rauszuhauen (lead), gehen weniger auf die Kondition - sind aber auch schwieriger zu handhaben.
Große sind eher geeignet für Symphonisches spielen, Kirchenmusik usw., sind sehr anstrengend zu spielen auf Dauer - aber auch leicht zu handhaben ("verzeihen" eher).

Die Kombination möglichst guter Eigenschaften die dann noch auf den Spieler und dessen Einsatzgebiet passen (jeder ist da anders von den Vorlieben her) ist da dann ne Wissenschaft für sich wo man viel viel rumprobieren muss bis man "sein(e)" Mundstück(e) gefunden hat.
Und solche Firmen wie Monette stellen wirklich extrem gute Stücke her (beeindruckende Genauigkeiten, jedes Stück ausgiebig getestet usw.) die zwar für Anfänger recht sinnlos und viel zu teuer (3-4x so teuer wie "normale") sind aber wenn man etwas weiter fortgeschritten ist einem schon sehr helfen können.
Das MF2 hat mich jedenfalls in meinen vergangenen Einsätzen völlig überzeugt.


----------



## rajik (15. Juni 2011)

Vorhin: 2mal felgenband fürs fahrrad für 7!!!!€ mann mann. 

Und käferkiller, meine pflanzen haben Blattläuse


----------



## i.neT' (15. Juni 2011)

Ein schönen Polini Evolution II 70ccm


----------



## Aufpassen (15. Juni 2011)

i.neT' schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schönen Polini Evolution II 70ccm






...
Pizza Cheese


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Juni 2011)

JeNAH Straßenbahnfahrkarten - Die Säue sind wieder 10 Eurocent rauf mit dem Fahrpreis. Kann ich bald die kurze Strecke auch mit dem Auto fahren


----------



## dj*viper (16. Juni 2011)

iPhone 4 in weiss und Bumper


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Juni 2011)

djviper schrieb:


> iPhone 4 in weiss und Bumper


 30€ für etwas was du früher hättest umsonst bekommen


----------



## dj*viper (16. Juni 2011)

nee nur € 12,22 aber Original! habs ja nicht direkt bei apple gekauft


----------



## debalz (16. Juni 2011)

2 Kaltlichkathoden weiß und 1 Slipstream Lüfter mit Klemmen für Mugen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (16. Juni 2011)

letzte Woche Ein Desire HD und gestern einen GTX470 von point of View.


----------



## jurawi (16. Juni 2011)

iphone 4 black und galaxy s2 zum vergleich gekauft  mal sehn wer besser ist !


----------



## kero81 (16. Juni 2011)

HTC Sensation!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Juni 2011)

Pizza Meat Lovers für jemand der Pizza und Steak und Schnitzel mit ein mal verputzen will


----------



## jensi251 (16. Juni 2011)

Als letztes habe ich mir drei schokobrotchen beim Bäcker gekauft.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Juni 2011)

Bumber für ein iPhone 4 was ich gar nicht habe, noch nicht habe


----------



## Hatschi (17. Juni 2011)

In der Neapl Studienfahrt

Pasta
Schnapps
Bier
Pizza
Wein
Schnapps
Bier
Pasta
Pizza
Schnapps
Pasta
Schnapps
Bier
grilled meat für 9€ (war ein kleiner dünner fladen Fleisch und mehr nicht, 4Personen haben der fehler gemacht)
Pizza
Schnapps
Bier
Brot
Nutella
Lemonchello
Ist nur ne Auflistung und etwas veralgemeinert.

In Deutschland gabs dann richtig schönes Schnitzel, Spätzle... hauptsache typisch Deutsch


----------



## taks (17. Juni 2011)

Starcraft für 10€


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Juni 2011)

Aldi-Talk Starterset^^


----------



## CeresPK (17. Juni 2011)

Asus Xonar Essence STX


----------



## STSLeon (18. Juni 2011)

15 m Patchkabel


----------



## rajik (18. Juni 2011)

@taks: die 2??? Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## CeresPK (18. Juni 2011)

Einmal nen Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro und noch ein Beyer DT990 Pro
Die werden jetzt beide erstmal Probegehört und nächste Woche entscheide ich dann welcher hier bleiben darf 
(bisher bin ich vom 880 echt angetan er hört sich schon sehr schön an obwohl ich ihn noch nicht "eingespielt" habe)


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juni 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl ich ihn noch nicht "eingespielt" habe


=Du dich noch nicht an ihn gewöhnt hast 
Hast aber mit beiden KH keinen Fehler gemacht 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Juni 2011)

Wieder mal Pizza - Ungesundes Leben FTW  Dickleibigkeit Ahoi 
Pizza Sunny - wollte ich schon Wochenlang mal probieren gab es aber nur unter Woche in einem bestimmten Zeitraum
Pizza Madrid - Mal wieder was mit Oliven 
Und für den heutigen Abend vor der Klotze - Häagen Dazs Vanille Karamell Brownie


----------



## Bambusbar (20. Juni 2011)

Hatte letzte Woche Pizza Sevillia .. lecker und strange 

Eben 10m Sleeve SMALL - VIVID VIOLET | Sleeve | MDPC Sleeve | MDPC-X Deutschland + Schrumpfschlauch gekauft


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Juni 2011)

WaaaaaaaKü


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> WaaaaaaaKü


 Waffeleisenküchengerät kürzt man WEKG 

Wieder mal Onlinepilze gekauft um einige unliebsame Mitspieler abzustrafen


----------



## Hatschi (20. Juni 2011)

Ehm 
Karte fürs 24h Rennen inkl. Trinken^^ und essen. 100€ für alles.


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2011)

rajik schrieb:


> @taks: die 2??? Wenn ja, wo?


 
Nein, der erste Teil Starcraft mit Addon.


@topic
Einen Döner


----------



## Seabound (20. Juni 2011)

Zwei Karten für das 24 Stunden Rennen am Nürburgring kommendes Wochenende...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Juni 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2011)

DVD: Stargate Continuum


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juni 2011)

LG BD 570 Blu-ray Player


----------



## RapToX (21. Juni 2011)

cd's:
the black dahlia murder - ritual (limited boxset)
in flames - sounds of a playground fading (limited deluxe boxset)
children of bodom - relentless reckless forever (limited book edition)
a traitor like judas & maintain - lifetimes
wolves like us - late love

filme:
herr der ringe trilogie (limited extended edition blu-ray mit ring)


----------



## Witcher (21. Juni 2011)

ein paar Magnat Monitor 220 LS


----------



## STSLeon (21. Juni 2011)

Einen Akkuschrauber von Worx


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juni 2011)

XFX Pro 450W


----------



## dj*viper (22. Juni 2011)

dockingstation für iphone 4


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2011)

Assassins Creed Revelations Collectors Edition 

Wo zum Geier bleibt denn die Animus-Edition?


----------



## computertod (22. Juni 2011)

eigentlich schon montag, aber egal: 6 Karten für Werner Eiskalt am Donnerstag um 20 Uhr


----------



## debalz (22. Juni 2011)

*Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PK-1*


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. Juni 2011)

i.neT' schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schönen Polini Evolution II 70ccm



Interessant, für welchen Motor?

-Nen neuen Mülleimer für's Bad


----------



## bludi007 (22. Juni 2011)

Gestern Abend:                       Sapphire 6850 1024MB


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

So ein automatischen AirWick für die Müllecke. Grad wenns warm ist unangenehme Ecke.....


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juni 2011)

Aha so nach dem Pinzip Kakerlake rennt vorbei -> frischer Duft oder wie?


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aha so nach dem Pinzip Kakerlake rennt vorbei -> frischer Duft oder wie?


 

Geeeeenauuuu

Das Problem ist halt der Windeleimer Zwei kleine Scheißer, da kommt gut was zusammen. Und der Geruch diffundiert irgendwie durch den verschlossenen Eimer durch, ist wohl zu aggressiv das Zeug

Jaja, solche Probleme wirst du auch noch kennenlernen


----------



## Thunder1978 (23. Juni 2011)

Sleeve, weiß und schwarz


----------



## Bambusbar (23. Juni 2011)

Sleeve, purple :>


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juni 2011)

Ne 16GB microSHC Speicherkarte fürs Handy
Apocalypse Now - Full Disclosure Package


----------



## Tobucu (23. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich meinen Wohnzimmerschrank zusammen hab gibt es hoffentlich morgen auch ein Bild dazu.


----------



## Thunder1978 (24. Juni 2011)

Dremel 300


----------



## Nom4d (24. Juni 2011)

GTX 570 + EK Wasserkühler + Backplate


----------



## Major Blackbird (24. Juni 2011)

Diese netten, schönen drei Monitore:

2x den hier:
Acer G245HAbid 61 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

und dann noch den hier für die mitte!
Acer GD245HQbid 61 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

So, jetzt noch den für Eyefinity - benötigten Adapter und das richtige Kabel (welches bei den beiden Satellitenmonitoren leider nicht mitgeliefert wird) und fertig ist das Eyefinity Setup für unter 560 €
(bei mit gabs die zwei äußeren Monitore bei Amazon gebraucht für 135€ )

SAPPHIRE Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Belkin F2E4141cp3M-DD DVI Dual-Link Kabel 3m: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Balomanja (25. Juni 2011)

Eine Tankfüllung Super =P 

Und nen Akku für die Kamera (Canon BG-E6)


----------



## rajik (25. Juni 2011)

GA p55 usb3


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Juni 2011)

Ein Lenovo IdeaPad S205 mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit und 2 GB Ram.


----------



## pibels94 (26. Juni 2011)

6 james bond filme


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Juni 2011)

Gestern:
Lahmacun only Fleisch, Soße und Zwiebeln
2x Mutton Saag mit Pommes und mit Reis

Heute:
Wieder mal Browser Game Pilze


----------



## CooperManiac (26. Juni 2011)

Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. B


----------



## Rurdo (26. Juni 2011)

gestern ein Enermax Modu87+ 500Watt um geile 70€...


----------



## dj*viper (26. Juni 2011)

eben ne asus xonar dx


----------



## Low (26. Juni 2011)

2 Hemden (160€), dank WM haben am WE alle Geschäfte immer auf


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2011)

Displayschutzfolie für die Sony Alpha 500L per Amazon


----------



## XALKIx (26. Juni 2011)

I7 2600k
Amd HD 6990 Sapphire
Gigabyte P67 Mainboard
Scythe Mugen 2
NZXT Phantom Weiss
Corsair 750 Watt Netzteil
OCZ 120 GB SSD
2TB WD Festplatte
8GB DDR 3 RAM
LG Blu Ray Laufwerk + Brenner
Logitech G19
Roccat Kone +
HP 2710m
Astro A40 Headset
Windows 7 64 Bit

Preis war um die 3000€ für alle Sachen. 
Hab die Sachen letzten Monat mir gekönnt nachdem ich meine Überstunden ausbezahlt bekam


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Juni 2011)

Heute gekauft:
- Anno 1404 als Königs-Edition 
- neue Schere, da der Grifff meiner alten allmählich kaputtgeht.


----------



## Grav3 (27. Juni 2011)

Playstation Move Starter Kit & DJ HERO 1 für PS3
Duke Nukem Forever für PC


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2011)

Salat, Tomaten, Käse und fertige Salatsoße (light)


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. Juni 2011)

Bourne Akte (Limitierte Edition)
Defqon 1 2011 CD Box


----------



## taks (28. Juni 2011)

Lecker eiskalt Bierchen


----------



## Witcher (28. Juni 2011)

1 Satz vergoldete Lenkradschrauben


----------



## jensi251 (28. Juni 2011)

Pes 2011 pc für 10€


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juni 2011)

einen Satz STI NSW-Abdeckungen für mein Prezel.
War richtig überrascht das die Dinger sogar schon mit den STI Stickern beklebt waren, dafür haben die Befestigungsschrauben gefehlt ---> also direkt nochmal nachbestellt.
hoffentlich hat Subaru Deutschland was vorrätig, nicht so wie die Abdeckungen die extra aus Japan kommen mussten 

MfG Patrick


----------



## watercooled (28. Juni 2011)

G.g.g.geiles Auto :Sabber:

Aber Prezel habe ich jetzt echt noch nie gehört


----------



## biohaufen (28. Juni 2011)

Eine Delta 92 mm Lüfter für 3€ xD auf 7V sind die echt leise ...


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juni 2011)

In der Kantine Nudeln mit Garnelen und Salat = 6,30€ 

Sau teuer


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Juni 2011)

Ein monsterschnitzel für nur 10€ ^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Juni 2011)

Tja eigentlich wollte ich Abnehmen habe aber Koch- und Backlegasthenie:
Pizza Madrid XL
Pizza Sunny
Pizza Rico
2x Coka Cola 

Ein Kochkurs hätte sich bestimmt schon lange bezahlt gemacht


----------



## Bambusbar (29. Juni 2011)

Soll ich dir mal kochen beibringen? 


Ne 0,5er Cola für 60Cent ..wuhu


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

2x TDA2030AV


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Juni 2011)

Eine XFX 8800 Ultra


----------



## cane87 (29. Juni 2011)

Cablecom Fiber Power 100 - Endlich habe ich meinen lang ersehnten 100Mbit/s Inet-Anschluss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

cane87 schrieb:


> Cablecom Fiber Power 100 - Endlich habe ich meinen lang ersehnten 100Mbit/s Inet-Anschluss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 da bin ich jetzt richtig neidisch  hab nur 16mbit


----------



## nyso (29. Juni 2011)

Haha, du und neidisch.

DSL 2000 FTW


----------



## cane87 (29. Juni 2011)

Bis vor ein paar Monaten hab ich auch noch in Deutschland gewohnt und mich da mit DSL 3000 rumgeschlagen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (29. Juni 2011)

- Eine elektrische Wasserpumpe von Bosch. Jetzt kommt das Kühlsystem in meinem Rennfahrzeug auch nicht mehr zu kurz


----------



## Grav3 (30. Juni 2011)

Fun-Camcorder (640*480) für 15€ + 4GB Micor-SDHC Karte für 10€


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. Juni 2011)

Hab mir eine ASUS Xonar D2 gekauft (122€ ink.) ... 
ich war zu Hastig beim Anschliessen , und als ich den PC anmachte ... Knisterte es und es kam eine Rauchschwade aus der Xonar , als ich die Xonar wieder ausgebaut habe , sah ich Das das Stromkabel Falsch rum drann war ( Das hätte ASUS besser machen können) ich könnte heulen , jetzt kann ich das Teil wieder Retur schicken neeeiiin


----------



## iceman650 (30. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Hab mir eine ASUS Xonar D2 gekauft (122€ ink.) ...
> ich war zu Hastig beim Anschliessen , und als ich den PC anmachte ... Knisterte es und es kam eine Rauchschwade aus der Xonar , als ich die Xonar wieder ausgebaut habe , sah ich Das das Stromkabel Falsch rum drann war ( Das hätte ASUS besser machen können) ich könnte heulen , jetzt kann ich das Teil wieder Retur schicken neeeiiin


 Ja wie denn?
DU hast das Teil geschrottet, also hast DU auch dafür zu bezahlen!
Und außerdem ist das Idiotensicher gemacht, das Kabel geht eigentlich nur in eine Richtung einstecken. Aber wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten...

Mfg, ice


----------



## dj*viper (30. Juni 2011)

Döner....

das war lecker


----------



## Hatschi (30. Juni 2011)

Ein Puten-wecken
Einen Flachmann, als Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## JC88 (30. Juni 2011)

Neue Rückleuchten für mein Auto


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. Juni 2011)

Paracetamol 
Wick VapoRub
Nasenspray
Dobendan Strepsils dolo/ direkt


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. Juni 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Paracetamol
> Wick VapoRub
> Nasenspray
> Dobendan Strepsils dolo/ direkt



Lass mich raten: Erkältung?


Flasche Cola
AMD Athlon 1000 ( 1000 MHz, FSB200, "Thunderbird" ) *freu*
MSI 990FXA-GD80
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 8GB Kit
LG DVD-ROM Laufwerk ( S-ATA )
Arctic Cooling MX-2


----------



## skyw8lk3r (30. Juni 2011)

Seit wann arbeitet denn nen thunderbird mit ddr3 ?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. Juni 2011)

Mal ausprobieren, ob er in den Sockel AM3+ passt ... nein, der Thunderbird darf bald in Verbindung mit einem Asus A7N8X und Win98/XP werkeln.


----------



## böhser onkel (30. Juni 2011)

Döner wär jetzt lecker


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ja wie denn?
> DU hast das Teil geschrottet, also hast DU auch dafür zu bezahlen!
> Und außerdem ist das Idiotensicher gemacht, das Kabel geht eigentlich nur in eine Richtung einstecken. Aber wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten...
> 
> Mfg, ice



Ideotensicher ? das wäre was anderes , wie beim Stromanschluss von Grakas ... da ich die Karte schon im Rechner hatte , sah ich die Kerbe nicht ... und den Stecker kann man beidseitig anschliessen .
Da wo ich die her habe , bin ich stammkunde und bekomm eine Neue


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2011)

40 Kilo Dice


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Juli 2011)

Cyborg R.A.T. 7


----------



## STSLeon (1. Juli 2011)

Meine


----------



## böhser onkel (1. Juli 2011)

Den Schokoriegel


----------



## Flymart (2. Juli 2011)

I7 2600
MSI P67A G45 ( ja das ist sehr schlau den chipsatz zu nehmen, ich weiß  ) 
MSI N560 GTX Ti Twin Frozr II/OC 
Enermax du 82+
Aerocool Vx E Pro Limited Edition
ein LG laufwerk 
eine Hitachi Deskstar 1 TB HDD
eine OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB SSD
Kingston HyperX DDR3 1333 Kit 4 gb


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Juli 2011)

Devil May Cry 4
MotorStorm
Mirrors Edge

Alle ps3

Wenn "Mann" schon krank ist, brauchtet wenigstens beschäftigung. ^^


----------



## JC88 (2. Juli 2011)

Stargate SG1 Season 5


----------



## PAN1X (2. Juli 2011)

Heroes-Pack bei Steam


----------



## Klemens102 (2. Juli 2011)

Geforce GTX 560 TI Phantom 2 GB -> Gestern gekommen

Samsung Sync Master BX2450 -> Gestern bestellt


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2011)

Ne Kloschüssel


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Juli 2011)

Essen ... schon witzig. Bevor ich die Bude abfackel kommt es mir billiger immer essen zu gehen oder was zu bestellen.


----------



## negert (2. Juli 2011)

Ne neue Kamera:

http://photocrati.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/nikon-d2x.jpg


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2011)

*Telltale Complete Pack *
Ich glaub dieses Jahr brauch ich nun keine Adventures mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

Sieht wohl so aus....


Im Übrigen: Ne neue App.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (3. Juli 2011)

Essen ( leckere Ente )
Xilence K7 Pro ( Sockel A Kühler )
Zwei Silverstone Suscool 121 Gehäuselüfter


----------



## Witcher (3. Juli 2011)

einen Satz Motorhaubenlifter


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2011)

Asassins Creed Pack, als 1 Deluxe, 2 Deluxe und Brotherhood, für 21€


----------



## PAN1X (3. Juli 2011)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 im Steam Summer Camp Sale


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

Kippen


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Juli 2011)

Einen TFC Monsta weiss und einen TFC Monsta in der Standart Version (schwarz)

MfG


----------



## dj*viper (4. Juli 2011)

belegtes brötchen....jamjam....


----------



## oGuzee (4. Juli 2011)

ein iPhone 4 für meine Mama


----------



## wuschi (4. Juli 2011)

15kg futter für den hund


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2011)

Zuletzt gekauft auf Mindfactory:

I5 2500k
8GB DDR3-1333 Ram
XFX 6850 
500GB Samsung Ecogreen
Ein Mainboard von Asrock, hab leider schon wieder vergessen, welches.
650W Super Flower Netzteil
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B 

   Und in ca 2-3 Tagen kommt das alles an


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2011)

Tomaten, Gurken, Rettich, Mais, quer durch die Gemüseabteilung beim Penny.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juli 2011)

*Quad-Core A6-3650 und **Quad-Core A8-3850 und eín Board dazu*


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2011)

Poster von Valentino Rossi fürs Büro grad eben per Amazon


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Poster von Valentino Rossi fürs Büro grad eben per Amazon


 Guter Mann! 

Mfg, ice


----------



## arslanpower (5. Juli 2011)

AKg K272


----------



## arslanpower (5. Juli 2011)

Gestern die Xbox Slim 4gb für 111€ gekauft und heute hat meine Ps3 den Ylod, muss also heute eine neue Ps3 kaufen.


----------



## B3RG1 (5. Juli 2011)

Samsung Omnia 7


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Juli 2011)

Mal ne kleinigkeit fürs ipad


----------



## sp01 (5. Juli 2011)

Neue Kaffeemaschine von Krups


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2011)

"Gran Torino [Blu-ray]"
"Big Trouble in Little China [Blu-ray]"
"Harry Brown [Blu-ray]"
"Sieben [Blu-ray]"
"Limp Bizkit: Gold Cobra (Deluxe Edt.)"

Alles @ amazon.de


----------



## Micha77 (6. Juli 2011)

ZOTAC GTX 470 AMP für 111€ !!!!!!!I<3 Schnäppshop von MINDFACTORY!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2011)

Nach etwas Geiz, aml wieder ein Game ( The Witcher Edition ) und ein paar Filme auf BR wie The green Hornet, der längste Tag und Bulletproof


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

logitech harmony 300i
und
ac ryan playon!hd2


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. Juli 2011)

Far Cry Complete bei Steam für 7,48€  (Enthält Far Cry und Far Cry 2)


----------



## Micha77 (7. Juli 2011)

Casper-XOXO


----------



## iceman650 (7. Juli 2011)

Come Away With Me - Norah Jones
The Great Lost Performance - Johnny Cash
Swan Songs - Hollywood Undead
Sido MTV Unplugged ausm MV - Sido
Imperfect Harmonies - Serj Tankian
Let Them Talk - Hugh Laurie
Live Aus Berlin - Peter Fox & Cold Steel (Mit DVD)
Beggar on A Beach Of Gold - Mike & The Mechanics
Master Of Puppets - Metallica
High Voltage - AC/DC
Chronicle - CCR

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (7. Juli 2011)

Klipsch Image S4 In Ear Kopfhörer
Fußmatten für meinen Polo


----------



## Hood (7. Juli 2011)

einen Prolimatech MK-13 Graka Kühler... will endlich Ruhe!


----------



## oGuzee (7. Juli 2011)

Ne Cola


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Juli 2011)

Ein bahnticket ^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Juli 2011)

24 Energydrinks, 1Stange Parisienne Mild die heute Nachmittag mit der Post geliefert kommen 

Das heisst wieder Nahrung für 1 Woche


----------



## STSLeon (8. Juli 2011)

Deus EX Human Revolution Vorbestellbox mit Deus Ex 1


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Juli 2011)

Postbank Girokonto
Einer kam durch [Blu-ray]
Jurassic Park Trilogie (Vorbestellung) [Blu-ray]


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Juli 2011)

Für meinen Robitronic Protos eine Pumpe um den Sprit schneller zum Motor zu führen und ein Ladekabel für den Glühstarter um die Glühkerze vorzuglühen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juli 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Postbank Girokonto



Gibts das nicht umsonst?


----------



## dj*viper (9. Juli 2011)

Logilink Quickport Dual Dockingstation USB 3.0


----------



## thysol (9. Juli 2011)

Schenker XMG A501 mit folgender Ausstattung:

Intel Core i5-2410M
4GB DDR3-1333
Geforce GT 555M 2GB
160GB Intel 320 Series SSD
Blu-ray Laufwerk
15.6" 1600x900 non-Glare LED Backlight
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Intel Advanced Wireless

Ansonsten noch folgendes mobiles Zubehoer fuer mein Notebook:

Creative Gigaworks T40 2 (2.0 Lautpsrecher)
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD (USB Soundkarte mit Kopfhoererverstaerker fuer mein Beyerdynamic DT770 Premium Edition 600ohm)
Roccat Pyra Mobile Wireless 
Samsung HX 500GB USB 3.0 (Externe Festplatte)
Super Talent UDF3 Express RAM Cache 32GB USB 3.0
Targus Messenger A7 (Notebook Tasche)


----------



## RapToX (9. Juli 2011)

nordkap nightcamo zelt und einen dazu passenden nightcamo faltstuhl


----------



## Major Blackbird (9. Juli 2011)

Two Worlds II Royal Edition bei Amazon


----------



## X-2ELL (9. Juli 2011)

F1 2010 bei Steam. Konnte nicht wiederstehen....

Bei den ganzen Angeboten habe ich es dann sicher auch in 3 Tagen fertig geladen^^


----------



## TBF_Avenger (9. Juli 2011)

Bei Amazon:
Zalman CNPS9900NT ( damit der Boxkühler endlich zu schreien aufhört  )
Hama PA 506 Phono-Vorverstärker ( Damit die Vinyls am PC endlich laut genug schallen )

Teeladen des Vertrauens ():
Darjeeling Himalaya


----------



## debalz (11. Juli 2011)

- Seitenteil mit Fenster für meinen CM690
- Dirt 3


----------



## JC88 (11. Juli 2011)

Letzte Woche:
Easy Camp Eclipse 500

Preis/Leistung Top!


----------



## TBF_Avenger (11. Juli 2011)

Eine neue LP: "Boombox" von den Beatsteaks


----------



## python7960 (11. Juli 2011)

Gigabyte 6970 OC2 das ding ist der Hammer


----------



## Klartext (11. Juli 2011)

AKG K340

AKG K530


----------



## JC88 (11. Juli 2011)

Und gerade per Amazon:

Stargate SG 1 Season 6 
und
Bayerdynamics DTX 60 in weiß...mal sehn, mal sehn


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. Juli 2011)

ocz vertex 2 60 gb 


nun bin ich mal gespannt wie son ding läuft


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2011)

Kippen


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Juli 2011)

Iron Man 2 [Blu-ray]
Knight and Day [Blu-ray]

Beide für je 4,99 bei Amazon!


----------



## rajik (12. Juli 2011)

Gtx 560 ti oc


----------



## maxpower1984 (12. Juli 2011)

Nen Peugeot 306 BJ 93 für 500 euro


----------



## AntiFanboy (12. Juli 2011)

4GB RAM : Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TW3X4G1333C9A) | Geizhals.at Österreich

neues NT (für GTX480) : Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Österreich

ende des monats das noch 

gehäuse : Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz | Geizhals.at Österreich

graka : Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Edition, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (ZT-40102-10P) | Geizhals.at Österreich

cpu kühler : EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Eine X6 Ultrabase [ Docking Station ] Hoffe sie kommt heute an xD


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. Juli 2011)

Etwa 4.500€ Ikea-Kram - Büroeinrichtung summiert sich so schnell


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2011)

nen bisl Musi:

Foo Fighters - There Is Nothing Left to Lose
Foo Fighters - Wasting Light (bei Amazon für 5€  )
Foo Fighters - In Your Honor
Foo Fighters - Back and Forth BluRay
Onkelz - Viva Los Tioz
Stone Sour - Audio Secrecy 

damit Ich endlich nen bisl mehr von den Foos habe.
Wasting Light hab ich zwar schon als DL aber bei 5€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen 
Außerdem suckt die Quali vom DL *schnellwegrenn*


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juli 2011)

Zwei neue 120mm LED Lüfter: Enermax Apollish blau 120mm und einen Enermax Apollish Vegas grün 120mm


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2011)

1 x "X-Men Blu-ray Collectors Box (exklusiv bei Amazon.de)"
1 x Geheim


----------



## SaPass (14. Juli 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Außerdem suckt die Quali vom DL *schnellwegrenn*


Ich habe mir mal ab und zu bei Amazon ein Album gekauft, dass ich unbedingt wollte. Die Qualität war eigentlich immer super. Aber das ist nur mein subjektiver Eindruck.

Was ich mir gekauft habe? Ein Bahnticket für 62€.


----------



## ElPaNtOr (14. Juli 2011)

*Samsung SyncMaster P2450H 60,9 cm (24 Zoll) Full-HD TFT Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, Reaktionszeit 2ms) Rose Black*


habe meinen alten Monitor vor ein paar Tagen leider beim Transport geschrottet *grml*


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. Juli 2011)

@ElPaNtOr : haste gut gemacht...

wirst sehen hast viel spaß damit...

so nun zu mir :

- zotac gtx 480
- zalman z9 plus
- ekl nordwand

heute eingetroffen

antec high current gamer 520W 
4GB ram corsiar extra


----------



## Siffer81 (16. Juli 2011)

Ein Apple iPad2 16Gb Wifi Weiss


----------



## T'PAU (16. Juli 2011)

_Predators_ [Blu-ray] für 8,90€ bei MM


----------



## Witcher (17. Juli 2011)

1x Samsung SpinPoint F3 500 GB
  1x LiteOn iHOS104 Blu Ray Laufwerk
  1x Geil  4 GB DDR3 KIT
  1x Asrock E350M1 Mini-ITX MoBo
1x Thermaltake Element Q mit 200 W Netzteil


alles zusammen = Neuer Multimedia PC


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. Juli 2011)

Ein Sony Vaio der SB-Serie. Verdammt gutes Notebook und mein neues Arbeitsgerät


----------



## TBF_Avenger (17. Juli 2011)

Noch ne neue Schallplatte: Das zweite Album von Black Country Communion


----------



## JC88 (17. Juli 2011)

Witcher schrieb:


> 1x LiteOn iHOS104 Blu Ray Laufwerk


 
Schlechte Wahl...

Ich hab nur Probleme mit dem ding gehabt...habs nun gegen ein Samsung getauscht. Bisher gingen alle Blue-Rays und DVDs die das LiteOn verweigerte ohne Probleme.

@topic:
Spurplatten + Radschrauben und nebenbei 250€ TÜV-Kosten


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Juli 2011)

Asus Xonar DG + Zalman ZM - MIC1

Fehlen nur noch Kopfhörer, entweder AKG K518 oder Creative Aurvana Live


----------



## böhser onkel (17. Juli 2011)

En Big mac


----------



## Janny (18. Juli 2011)

Ne Badehose, Haarwachs und Pfefferspray!


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Juli 2011)

2x 10 Meter isolierte Kupferlitze (schwarz und rot), eine neue 2mm Lötspitze für die WHS40 und eine Master Slave Steckdose, damit ich abends nicht immer vom Bett aufstehen muss, um die Boxen bzw. deren Brummen abzuschalten.


----------



## nyso (18. Juli 2011)

Janny schrieb:


> Ne Badehose, Haarwachs und Pfefferspray!


 
YMMD

Haarwachs und Baehose zum Anlocken, Pfefferspray zum Abhalten der Massen


----------



## Witcher (18. Juli 2011)

mal wieder ne Tankfüllung


----------



## nyso (18. Juli 2011)

Ah, ganz vergessen. Ne Guy Hawkes Maske vor ein paar Tagen, kam heut an


----------



## Dragon70 (18. Juli 2011)

Einen Alpenföhn Brocken 



MFG Dragon


----------



## CeresPK (18. Juli 2011)

Witcher schrieb:


> mal wieder ne Tankfüllung


 


Marbus16 schrieb:


> Hier rein gehören Bilder sowie ne kleine Beschreibung des Gekauften.
> 
> 
> Allerdings keine Mahlzeiten, Zigaretten oder andere alltägliche, uninteresante Dinge.


 
  

btT:

Ein Mionix Propus 380
mal sehen ob es mich von meinem Razer Destructor lösen kann


----------



## Witcher (18. Juli 2011)

und nen Bic Mac ist ausergewöhnlich oder was.

btt. 

3 Meter Lautsprecherkabel, Bananenstecker, Sleeve.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2011)

Warhammer 40K -Der große Bruderkrieg- Band 3+4
Scrubs - Die komplette Serie im Box-Set bei Amazon.de


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. Juli 2011)

ne Ladestation für ein Apple Ipad sieht sogar richtig gut aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2011)

Lenovo Ideapad S205 - endlich.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Juli 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Lenovo Ideapad S205 - endlich.


 
Geiles teil, hab ich auch  Welche version davon genau? Also wie viel Ram und welche HDD?

@Topic

Ich hab mir gestern einen EMINENCE KAPPA-15LFA bestellt und kam heute an, Juhu! Endlich hab denn den Woofer für mein Betthorn


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2011)

*-DMC USB/SD MP3 Interface für Alpine Bus
-8 Pin Din Buchse
-8 Pin Mini-Din Stecker
-5m 8 ädrige LIYCY Leitung*(kleinste verfügbare Länge)

Jetzt noch ein bisschen den Lötkolben geschwungen und vielleicht kann mein Autoradio dann auch MP3s abspielen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2011)

Star Wars -The Old Republic- Collector´s Edition


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Geiles teil, hab ich auch  Welche version davon genau? Also wie viel Ram und welche HDD?


 

Das mit 250 GB HDD und 3 GiByte RAM. Fällt beides nicht ins Gewicht, weil besonders die HDD noch aufgerüstet werden soll. Lag außerdem etwas am Geld.


----------



## X-2ELL (21. Juli 2011)

Samsug Galaxy S II  bei T-Mobil bestellt. Nun heisst es rund 14 Tage warten...um dann endlich diesen Apfel los zu werden


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Juli 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das mit 250 GB HDD und 3 GiByte RAM. Fällt beides nicht ins Gewicht, weil besonders die HDD noch aufgerüstet werden soll. Lag außerdem etwas am Geld.


 
Ah ok. Ich hab zwar nur 2 GB Ram dafür mit 320GB HDD 

@Topic

2 Flaschen Effect, dazu JA Stapelchips und Wurstsalat


----------



## biohaufen (22. Juli 2011)

Hmm eine Pizza xD


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. Juli 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Samsug Galaxy S II  bei T-Mobil bestellt. Nun heisst es rund 14 Tage warten...um dann endlich diesen Apfel los zu werden


 
14 Tage? Verschicken die dein Handy mit 'ner Brieftaube? 

Das Handy ist übrigens Klasse! Gestern ausgiebig damit beschäftigt 

B2T: Ich hab mir ein USB 3.0 Festplatten-Gehäuse zugelegt um die HDD aus dem Vaio dort unter zu bringen


----------



## X-2ELL (22. Juli 2011)

> 14 Tage? Verschicken die dein Handy mit 'ner Brieftaube?



es hat mir bald den Anschein! 

Nein, Schabernack bei Seite. Das ist irgendwie recht vergriffen, darum warten die auf die Nachbestellung.

@ topic

Wochenendeinkauf -.- (Beschwerden, dass jene Geschichten nicht in den Thread gehören missachte ich gekonnt  )


----------



## computertod (22. Juli 2011)

4 Aral Tankgutscheine von dailydeal.de


----------



## Oliver (22. Juli 2011)

VIBRAM® FiveFingers® SPRINT | Modelle 2011

In Schwarz


----------



## Witcher (22. Juli 2011)

3 Meter Toslinkkabel


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Juli 2011)

Oliver schrieb:


> VIBRAM® FiveFingers® SPRINT | Modelle 2011
> 
> In Schwarz


 
Na ich weiß nicht, sieht man da nicht ein bisschen gay mit aus? Erinnert mich an Ballerinas für Frauen.


----------



## Oliver (22. Juli 2011)

Ist mir doch Latte, ich brauche Stützmuskelatur für meine Speedskates und mit den Tretern trainiert man die ganz nebenbei - mit jedem Schritt


----------



## RapToX (23. Juli 2011)

isomatte
luftmatratze
gaskartusche


----------



## sp01 (24. Juli 2011)

i5 2500k Boxed
ASrock P67 Extreme4
Geil RAM


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. Juli 2011)

Einmal diese hier: Lacoste Sheldon 

Dann noch ne Hose, ein Shirt und den Fast 5 Soundtrack auf CD


----------



## Witcher (25. Juli 2011)

100 Kühler für NVIDIA Grafikkarten in der e- bucht


----------



## Vaykir (25. Juli 2011)

msi 5870 lightning... endlich


----------



## Antonio (25. Juli 2011)

Ein Bumperskin für mein Baltiges Iphone 4


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2011)

Dead Space 2 für meine XBox360... Freue mich schon!


----------



## Uziflator (25. Juli 2011)

Ein Xbox360 Gamepad für Windows mein altes hatte nicht überlebt.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (26. Juli 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ein Xbox360 Gamepad für Windows mein altes hatte nicht überlebt.


 
Darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast?

B2T: Dieses Grandiose T-Shirt!

Ein Muss für jeden Gamer


----------



## böhser onkel (26. Juli 2011)

Zotac Gtx 570


----------



## joraku (27. Juli 2011)

Inception BD (2 Disk Version)
True Blood - 1 Staffel


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Juli 2011)

5 Meter "CORDIAL CLS 215" Lautsprecherkabel


----------



## maaaaatze (28. Juli 2011)

4 Gitarrenkabel (Sommercable 3Meter mit Neutrikstecker eine Seite Winkel) Stück 18€
2 Lautsprecherkabel (Sommercable 1 Meter 2x 2,5mm² Neutrikstecker) Stück 25€ -.- Aber is zum Anschluss von nem Marshall Top an ne 412er Box, drückt jetzt richtig geil wenn was durchs Kabel geht 
dann noch
System of a Down - System of a Down
System of a Down - Toxicity
System of a Down - Steal This Album
System of a Down - Mezmerize
System of a Down - Hypnotize


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Juli 2011)

Cuplex XT di, ne Aquastream XT undn paar Meter Schlauch :>


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2011)

Wirklich gekauft nix. Nur ne Art Vertragsverlängerung bei Voda, und in paar Tagen gibbet dann das Galaxy S2.


Vertrag kostet 99€.

Ich bekomm ihn für 44€


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (28. Juli 2011)

-Displayschutzfolien für mein HTC 7 Trophy (Firmentelefon)


----------



## Seabound (28. Juli 2011)

Mumbi Protector Case fürs Samsung Galaxy S II

und

Pixxeno Displayschutzfolien fürs Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## STSLeon (29. Juli 2011)

Einen Kindle für die Freundin


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Juli 2011)

Adobe Lightroom 3 :]
Und der bestellte Danbo ist auch bald da.


----------



## Eftilon (29. Juli 2011)

Ein i5 2500K und ein 8 GB RAM Set sind bei mir auf dem Wohnzimmertisch und warten auf ein Motherboard, ein Gehäuse und eine Wasserkühlung, die pakete sind in diesem moment von verschiedenen anbietern aus ganz Deutschland zu mir unterwegs Montag dürfte es dann soweit sein 

Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel


----------



## RedoX (29. Juli 2011)

Erstens ein AM2 Athlon 64 X2 3800+ um ihn etwas zu quälen unter dem Mugen^^

Zweitens einige CDs nämlich:

Awake von Skillet
Colide von Skillet
Commatose von Skillet
End of Silence [Deluxe] von Red
Innocence & Instinct [Deluxe] von Red
Until we have Faces von Red
Gravity Happens [Deluxe] von Kate Voegele


----------



## JC88 (30. Juli 2011)

naja "grade" letztes Wochenende in Bückeburg: Saor Patrol - Full Throttle


----------



## RapToX (30. Juli 2011)

wiedermal ein paar cd's:

jasta - jasta (limited edition)
all shall perish - this is where it ends (limited edition)
unearth - darkness in the light
iwrestledabearonce - ruining it for everybody
moving mountains - waves
and so i watch you from afar - gangs


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Juli 2011)

FSC Scenic K320 D1683 - PC Projekt Nummer 15  

Aus Projekt 14 wird wieder mein Bastel PC (DOS/ alte Win OS/ Linux) und aus dem stärkeren Projekt 15 mein neuer Only Internet PC. Ich muss mich ja nicht mehr vor was Rechtfertigen wieso ich so viele PCs habe


----------



## Witcher (31. Juli 2011)

2 9800 gx2
1 8800 gts


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

Passend zum Bastel PC Projekt 14 passender DDR SDRAM ... mit nur einem Riegel wollte ich meine Bastelvorhaben dann doch nicht bewerkstelligen.


----------



## potzblitz (31. Juli 2011)

Etwas zum rumbasteln einen Opel Calibra 16v


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2011)

Vivanco FMH 3080 Funkkopfhörer, endlich kann ich ungebunden Musik hören, saufen und noch auf dem Klo beim Pipi machen Musik hören  Ein langer Traum wird wahr.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (31. Juli 2011)

Noch ein zweites 4GB RAM Bundle.
Wer kann bei 30€ schon nein sagen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. Juli 2011)

Endlich hab ich mich durchgerungen und mir eine Wakü gekauft ^^

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/31ba09787aa8da495714025a2a9e1ea4

280€ mit Rabatt *Hail*

mich juckt es jetzt schon in den Fingern, hoffentlich ist die bald da ^^


----------



## Schokomonster (31. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nen guten alten Pentium 3 für nen € für mein Retro System was ich mir demnächst bauen will. Habe nur leider keine Ahnung was für einer das ist.


----------



## mister-fister (31. Juli 2011)

Starcraft 2  mal schauen wie des auf 2 Bildschirmen geht


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2011)

Shogun 2 Collectors Edition
Eminem - Live from New York City [Blu-Ray]

Freitag gekommen:

Warhammer 40K -Der große Bruderkrieg- Band 5-8


----------



## skdiggy (1. August 2011)

ein sharkoon elite 430 und eine 5meter lange led leiste ^^


----------



## pibels94 (4. August 2011)

tunnel und dehnstäbe


----------



## Hatschi (4. August 2011)

hm also 

2x Polos (lacost und Hugo Boss)
1x lange Blaue Hose (Hugo Boss)
1x kurze Hose (CK)


----------



## Ahab (4. August 2011)

einen MK-13


----------



## juergen28 (4. August 2011)

Six-Pack Bitburger


----------



## jojogangsta90 (5. August 2011)

4 Hemden 
1 Polo
1 T-Shirt
Logitech S135i <--- bin zufrieden reicht fürs Auto und duschen.

Ansonsten Dröhnen hier 2 150W Pioneer Boxen und 1 großer Subwoofer


----------



## m3ntry (5. August 2011)

Kenwood SW-40 HT-BK Schwarz Aktiver Subwoofer SW40 (DC) | eBay

trololo


----------



## speedi3 (5. August 2011)

acer h 5360bd ...... kann ich nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## Pagz (5. August 2011)

Bitfenix Colossus Venom
Freu mich wie n Kind an Weihnachten


----------



## Fips80 (5. August 2011)

*hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD My Passport Essential 500GB schwarz, USB 3.0
genau das richtige für mich
*


----------



## Re4dt (6. August 2011)

Heute beim optiker. Zwei neue Brillen von Diesel und Kontaktlinsen  
Hoffentlich kommt alles nächste Woche an.


----------



## computertod (6. August 2011)

für mein Moped: wieder mal ein neues Zündschloss 19,80€
für Opa's Roller: Krümmerschelle 5,20
                         Vergaserdüse 3,20


----------



## daoli123 (6. August 2011)

- 7m HDMI Kabel für PC->TV
- Funk Tastatur/Maus für PC-> TV
- Thrustmaster Lenkrad
- Dirt 3 Steam Code bei ebay
- WD 2TB Platte

jetzt reichts auch erstmal


----------



## JC88 (6. August 2011)

Bremstrommeln mitsamt ABS Ring und Radlager...leider werd ich nicht rechtzeitig fertig bis zum Forumstreffen-.-


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. August 2011)

daoli123 schrieb:


> - 7m HDMI Kabel für PC->TV


 7m HDMI Kabel   wo gibt es den so was? Und ich zahle schon für einfaches Kabel 32€ das muss ja ein Kleinvermögen gekostet haben. Wo gibt es den so was?

Topic:
Master Teller (Grill Teller) und Bier Grillfleisch und Export Bier - Scheint ein lustiger Abend zu werden  (Sollte nicht Bier verherrlichend wirken liebe Kiddis - Alkohol ist bäääääääh)


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:
			
		

> 7m HDMI Kabel   wo gibt es den so was? Und ich zahle schon für einfaches Kabel 32€ das muss ja ein Kleinvermögen gekostet haben. Wo gibt es den so was?
> 
> Topic:
> Master Teller (Grill Teller) und Bier Grillfleisch und Export Bier - Scheint ein lustiger Abend zu werden  (Sollte nicht Bier verherrlichend wirken liebe Kiddis - Alkohol ist bäääääääh)



Graf meines ist 5m lang und hat 10 Euro gekostet. Gerade bei Kabeln merkt man den Unterschied doch in der Regel eh nicht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. August 2011)

Asus Crosshair V
Eine Tube WLP
Und 20 Meter LAN-Kabel


----------



## sp01 (6. August 2011)

Windows 7 home


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. August 2011)

LED Rücklichter und ne neue Antenn für meinen Peugeot 306 GTI 6 2.0 16v


----------



## skdiggy (6. August 2011)

skdiggy schrieb:


> ein sharkoon elite 430 und eine 5meter lange led leiste ^^



+ ein weißes Schreibtisch von Segmüller


----------



## Antonio (6. August 2011)

En IPhone  für wenig Geld


----------



## VirtuallYBanished (7. August 2011)

Einen gehstock ... Ja kein scheiß ... xD


----------



## 0815klimshuck (8. August 2011)

ne MSI GTX465 TF II <- meine 2. GTX465 endlich SLi 
und neues Firmenhandy LG Optimus 3D


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2011)

The Elder Scrolls Skyrim
The Pacific [Blu-Ray]


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. August 2011)

1,5l Norma Energy Trink ... jetzt kann ich auch noch sehen wie der Laptop die Fenster aufbaut


----------



## JC88 (8. August 2011)

Flugtickets für hin und Rückflug nach München.

Mal sehen ob der Flieger morgen auch abhebt


----------



## moe (8. August 2011)

Ne neue Matratze. Hoffentlich wache ich morgen ohne Rückenschmerzen auf.


----------



## computertod (8. August 2011)

Satz Dichtungen für meinen Motor: ~8€
Satz Lager und Simmerringe für meinen Motor: 35,70€
fehlen allerdings noch 2 Dichtungen und 2 Simmerringe...


----------



## DAEF13 (8. August 2011)

Ich durfte mir grade eine EVGA GTX560Ti FPB zum Geburtstag schenken
Endlich wird die 260er - nach einem Jahr Verspätung, ich wollte letztes Jahr schon umsteigen - abgelöst.
Zeitilch passt es auch perfekt, da grade nun die Spiele bei mir eintreffen, die mehr Power mögen


----------



## marcely0 (8. August 2011)

CREAT1VE Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Sigma ; kommt morgen früh bei mir an


----------



## Witcher (9. August 2011)

Wlan Stick


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. August 2011)

Belkin HDMI Kabel statt 42€ für 5,99€


----------



## der_yappi (9. August 2011)

Within Temptation - The Heart Of Everything (noch nicht reingehört, aber für 7€)
Doro: Fight / Calling the wild / Force Majeure
Ne Dunliners-Compilation
So Gummiaufsätze für In-ear-Kopfhörer


----------



## EnergyCross (9. August 2011)

Evga gtx 570 und be quiet! Straight power 580W modular


----------



## DAEF13 (9. August 2011)

Eine Samsung EcoGreen F4 mit 2TB und ein Festplattengehäuse für die alte Platte - wieder mal als Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## CeresPK (9. August 2011)

Heute Nachmittag neu angekommen.

meine neuen Laufschuhe  

 Vibram Five Fingers Speed


----------



## Windows0.1 (9. August 2011)

Cooler Master Elite 430


----------



## CroCop86 (10. August 2011)

Ein 5.1 System für meinen Rechner und davor neuen Tabak und ne Leberkassemmel


----------



## art90 (10. August 2011)

Bosch Luftmassenmesser


----------



## the_pierced (11. August 2011)

HTC Sensation


----------



## Bääängel (11. August 2011)

Bei Amazon 3 CDs für 15 Öcken. 
Slayer - Reign in Blood
Powerwolf - Bible of the Beast
Bullet for my valentine - Theo Poison


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

The Elder Scrolls Skyrim - Collectors Edition


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2011)

Sprit für mich und mein Auto. Dazu gab es noch das Corsair Obsidian 650D, das Gigabyte P67 A UD4 und 8 GB RAM von Kingston


----------



## Hai0815 (11. August 2011)

Ne wunderhübsche Razer Mamba


----------



## <BaSh> (11. August 2011)

Eine schicke Asus Xonar Essence


----------



## T'PAU (11. August 2011)

Eine Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti. 

Eingebaut wird sie erst am WE, da ich noch ein neues Stromkabel im Gehäuse verlegen muss.


----------



## taks (11. August 2011)

minecraft beta


----------



## AeroX (11. August 2011)

6er Veltins Pils, 6er Schöfferhofer Grapefruit undn red bull cola für den fahrer


----------



## EnergyCross (11. August 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> 6er Veltins Pils, 6er Schöfferhofer Grapefruit undn red bull cola für den fahrer


 


hab mir eben das gekauft: Sharkoon Scorpio 2000 PC-Gehäuse ATX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

wird mein neuer Mod


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2011)

Heute hab ich´s mal richtig krachen lassen!  

1 x "Battlestar Galactica Komplettbox (Limited Edition, exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]"

1 x "Pirates of the Caribbean 1-4 Collection [Blu-ray]"

1 x Samsung UE46D8090  (Bild im Anhang)
Eigenschaften von UE46D8090 | Fernseher (LED TV) von Samsung
Extrem billig erwischt für 1600€.  Das Teil kostet eigentlich etwas mehr. 
Samsung UE46D8090 - 116 cm ( 46" ) LCD-TV mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung
Falls jemand die Daten des Händlers will wo ich gekauft habe, einfach kurz PN an mich.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. August 2011)

Solar 2 

Ist ein klasse spiel, habs auf steam gefunden 

Man spielt anfangs einen kleinen asteroiden und arbeitet sich nach oben bis zu einem riesigen sonnensystem 

Die grafik ist auch seehr geil


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2011)

Fürn Roller n halben meter teichschlauch 1,5 zoll und passende schlauchschellen
FÜr meine shisha die jetzt endlich fertig ist kohle, tabak etc...


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2011)

3 Alpenveilchen für den Balkonkasten. Für die Petunien wars zu nass dieses Jahr und die sind leider kaputt gegangen. Wollen mal hoffen, dass die Alpenveilchen ihren Job besser machen...


----------



## Witcher (13. August 2011)

eine Orgel Rockt CD


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

Einen Intel I7-2600k und ein Asus Maximus IV Extreme 
Dann noch ein neuen LG Monitor/TV


----------



## SaKuL (14. August 2011)

Ein Satz Schwalbe Racing Ralph für 80Latten :/


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2011)

Einen Xeon E3 1230


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. August 2011)

Philips SmartTouch-XL HQ9190/21 - Die meisten hier fragen sich nun was dass ist im ihrer jugendlichen Unwissenheit - Wikipedia dazu
Die Faulheit hat am Ende gesiegt.


----------



## maaaaatze (15. August 2011)

Flasche Wein + Kippen...


----------



## JC88 (15. August 2011)

"Sucker Punch Extended Edition" auf BlueRay

Geilster Film seit langem!


----------



## SaKuL (15. August 2011)

corsair cx500 für nen freund und nen neues bremsscheibenset für mein rad


----------



## TBF_Avenger (16. August 2011)

Naßschleifpaper, Körnung 320-600
Universalgrundierung sowie schwarze und gelbe Sprühfarbe
Atemschutzmaske
***
Drei ( bzw. vier ) neue Schallplatten:
U2 - Rattle and Hum
Beatsteaks - Smacksmash
Deep Purple - In Rock ( gebraucht )

Als Vorrat ne neue Plattenspielernadel für meinen Grundig PS4300


----------



## Joho (16. August 2011)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft" Threadbe quiet!*

Zum neuen Rechenknecht drei neue Lüfter, die Werkslüfter waren nicht leise genung.

be quiet! Silent Wings USC      92x92x25
be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120x120x2


----------



## Lolm@n (16. August 2011)

Ach kurz eine: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2009/02/bitchin.jpg


----------



## Janny (16. August 2011)

Eine Stange L&M Blau, 2 Stangen Marlboro, eine Louis Vuiton Geldbörse und einen schicken Spiegel von Ikea


----------



## ElPaNtOr (16. August 2011)

Ne Crucial M4 128gb


----------



## sp01 (16. August 2011)

Zigarillo mit Kirschgeschmack


----------



## der_yappi (16. August 2011)

Western Digital 2TB Caviar Green HDD als neues Datengrab
ICY BOX USB Festplattengehäuse, da kommt jetzt die 1TB Caviar Green rein
Creative X-Fi Titanium (nur weil bei meiner alten vermutlich der Center/Subwooferausgang den Geist aufgegeben hat)
3 x devolo dLAN 200AVplus (nachdem einer meiner alten 85MBit Adapter den Geist aufgegeben hat)


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. August 2011)

n paar tankfüllungen fürn roller, meine tour heute hat schon n paar liter verbraucht (500km inner schweiz, ösireich und italien)


----------



## EnergyCross (16. August 2011)

Prototype 

bei 6.80 Euro statt 20 Euro im Steam Midweek Madness musst ich einfach zuschlagen  

knapp über 2 stunden hab ichs dann drauf  bei ~1.5Mb/s


----------



## moe (17. August 2011)

Ne Flasche Jägermeister mit lecker Blechschild.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (19. August 2011)

Battlefield bad company 2 (key only) für 11,39€


----------



## Janny (19. August 2011)

Ein Coolermaster cm690 II Lite und 2x Noiseblocker XL2 REV. 3.0.


----------



## L3stat (19. August 2011)

Ein Xigmatek Elysium+4 weitere Xigmatek Lüfter


----------



## Lan_Party (20. August 2011)

Civ IV collecotrs edition, Brink und wow cataclysm collecotrs edition für 50€!! Neu! Dazu noch ne Pc Games.


----------



## Charlie Harper (20. August 2011)

Ein Prolimatech Genesis, dazu passend zwei Enermax T.B. APOLLISH Lüfter, einen Core i7 2600K, 8GiB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866 MHz, ein Gigabyte Ga-Z68X-UD7 und ein Sony DVD-Brenner.


----------



## PowerWaffel (20. August 2011)

ein cheesburger bei McDoof


----------



## roadgecko (20. August 2011)

LG 42LW4500 3D LED TV inkl. 7 3D Brillen


----------



## negert (20. August 2011)

Ein Digitales Rückteil für meine noch nicht vorhandene Hasselblad


----------



## STSLeon (21. August 2011)

Uncharted 3 Vorbestellbox


----------



## TBF_Avenger (21. August 2011)

Noch mehr Vinyl:
U2 "Under a Blood Red Sky" Live
Deep Purple "Made in Europe" Live
Deep Purple "Come Taste the Band"

Wandfarbe


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. August 2011)

Gebrauchte Sapphire X1950XT für den alten Pentium 4 PC.


----------



## klefreak (21. August 2011)

Cruzial M4 128gb
3x 4er Karton Orangensaft (aktion  2+1..)
auf 37€ Vergünstigtes TES5 Skyrim 
(hab zusätzlich noch das im März vorbestellte.. das teurere geht dann einfach zurück, sofern der Aktionspreis nicht eh auf die Vorbesteller übertragen wird..


----------



## RapToX (21. August 2011)

gestern auf der gc gekauft:

http://i.imgur.com/IVdG6.jpg


----------



## skyw8lk3r (22. August 2011)

The Expendables BR Steelbook Edition
für 8,90 € ist das glaub ich ganz in Ordnung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RapToX (22. August 2011)

wo gibts die denn?


----------



## Re4dt (22. August 2011)

Beim Media Markt hab ich mir vorhin auch das steelbook geholt plus Hangover für 8,90€  
Und 3 neue PS3 Spiele für 49€


----------



## Mosed (22. August 2011)

Festplatte: Samsung HD204UI


----------



## Windows0.1 (22. August 2011)

2 Arctic F9 Lüfter


----------



## Menthe (22. August 2011)

Oceans Twelve und Thirteen auf BluRay


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2011)

Einen Frontspoiler für meinen Clio 2 Sport .
Ist aber noch nicht bei mir angekommen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (23. August 2011)

Roccat Kone+ und Roccat Sota.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2011)

Gefährliche Liebschaften [Buch]
Kippbare Wandhalterung für meinen UE46D8090
"Pirates of the Caribbean 1 - 4 (Collector's Edition Schatztruhe inkl. Soundtrack) [Blu-ray]"
"Die neunte Kompanie [Blu-ray]"
Warhammer 40K -Der große Bruderkrieg- Band 9+10


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. August 2011)

Intel Core I5 2500K


----------



## m3ntry (23. August 2011)

Nach der Schule erstma ne Flasche Wasser..  30°C


----------



## maaaaatze (23. August 2011)

Felgenbaum und ne Kurze Arbeitshose... das 2te versteht wohl jeder bei dem Wetter ;>


----------



## Justin Bieber (23. August 2011)

Endlich mein iPhone 5 *____* !


----------



## moe (23. August 2011)

Peugeot 206 1.4 75PS mit nur 74000km.


----------



## Re4dt (23. August 2011)

Einen Elektrischen Luftkompressor für 10€ statt 50   von Bavaria. 

Ein IPhone 3GS somit hab ich nun drei IPhones  Beim einem Preis von 70€ konnte ich nur schlecht nein sagen. Zudem Top zustand


----------



## nyso (23. August 2011)

Für Elise als mp3


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

CoD MW2 Ghost, cooler comic


----------



## Hai0815 (24. August 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Peugeot 206 1.4 75PS mit nur 74000km.




Hab ich mir auch vor kurzem zugelegt - wenn auch mit etwas mehr km...


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. August 2011)

Verbandskasten, warndreieck und warnweste fürn karren -.-
Dann n paar motorradstiefel
und ne motorradhose


----------



## JC88 (24. August 2011)

- Reifenpilot weil ich das Reserverad rausgeschmissen hab
- 4x Redbull (eisgekühlt)
- Magnum White
- Pizza für jetzt
- Grillfleisch für später


...der Urlaub kann beginnen


----------



## dj*viper (24. August 2011)

Trackmania 2 - Canyon


----------



## mixxed_up (24. August 2011)

XBox 360 Slim 250 GB
Fifa 11 [Xbox 360]
Mass Effect [XBox 360]

Shame on me.


----------



## joraku (25. August 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> XBox 360 Slim 250 GB
> Fifa 11 [Xbox 360]
> Mass Effect [XBox 360]
> 
> ...



Ich hätte fast den "Melden-Button" gedrückt. 

@T: endlich das Buch Metro 2034


----------



## KOF328 (25. August 2011)

Superlux HD668B Kopfhörer, bin schon gespannt


----------



## moe (25. August 2011)

Ölfilter, Öl, Luftfilter und Zündkerzen für meinen kleinen.


----------



## computertod (26. August 2011)

Bosch W7AC Zündkerze für mein Moped


----------



## pibels94 (26. August 2011)

Etnies Herren Sweatshirt STACKING UP ZIP FLEECE: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit


----------



## PowerWaffel (26. August 2011)

McSunday


----------



## wheeler (26. August 2011)

massif sleeves und precut shrinks vom nils


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2011)

Ein paar Sandy Bridge Pentiums


----------



## Hai0815 (26. August 2011)

Kerzen, Teelichte, Teelichthalter und nen Brunnen von Partylite...


----------



## B3RG1 (27. August 2011)

Armbanduhr
Hose
Gürtel

(eigentlich schon gestern Abend )


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. August 2011)

Gestern:
Kaffeefilter für 45 Eurocent. Ich konnte es kaum glauben das es Dinge gibt die noch unter einem Euro liegen


----------



## Witcher (28. August 2011)

Gestern einen Marantz SR 8200 7.1 THX Receiver


----------



## Per4mance (28. August 2011)

gestern: ne Luminox 3001 Navy Seal Series Watch und ne EagleTac T20C2 tactical flashlight


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. August 2011)

BenQ XL2410T und ein EVGA P67 SLI.


----------



## nyso (28. August 2011)

10m Sleeve Blau
10m Sleeve Titanium
1m Shrink Blau
1m Shrink Schwarz
50x Crimpcontakte
10x Sata-Crimpkontakte

Natürlich allet beim Nils


----------



## biohaufen (28. August 2011)

Vor circa 2 Tagen Crucial M4 64GB SSD endlich !!!


----------



## Lolm@n (29. August 2011)

Zitat von HAWX
Bei mir läuft 4.21
Bei mir auch  wenn es nicht verboten wäre auszusprechen ja ich habs getan 

Ach und Guten Abend miteinander....
Ich hab grad nen schnäppchen gemacht (eig brauch ich nur die Laing D5 ):

 XSPC Kühler gekauft Juli 2010 
 13 Koolance Compression Düsen 
 8 Koolance Barb Düsen 
 3 Koolance Back to Back-Links 
 2 Koolance GPU Block Links 
 2 Koolance Drainage -Blöcke 
 Koolance interne / externe Platte 
 Laing D5 - Swiftech Pump 
 1 / 2 "Schlauch - Koolance etc, 5M insgesamt 
 XSPC Single Slot 5,25 " Bay Reservoir (500ml , Black Acryl ) 
 XSPC RX360 Radiator (3 x 120mm, sub 8fpi ) 
 Black Ice GTX 240 Kühler (2 x 240mm) 
 Black Ice GTS 120 Radiator (1 x 120mm) 
 Black Ice GTX 92 Radiator (1 x 92mm) 
 2 Noctua NF -P12 Lüfter (teilweise versprüht aber funktionieren) 
 2 Noctua NF -B9 Lüfter (teilweise versprüht aber funktionieren) 

für nen 50er


----------



## JC88 (29. August 2011)

20kg Attapulgussand xD


----------



## hempsmoker (29. August 2011)

Neue Graka: Radeon HD6950 DC2 1GBDDR5


----------



## Rayman (29. August 2011)

2 Monate Gold mitgliedschaft für die xbox für 2€


----------



## Hatschi (29. August 2011)

5 mal Smirnof Black 70 oz


----------



## marcely0 (29. August 2011)

Gerade Basketballschuhe bestellt (:

*click*


----------



## nyso (29. August 2011)

Autohalterung und Ladekabel fürs SGS2.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (29. August 2011)

- LP "Suck it and See" von den Arctic Monkeys
- LP "Atom Heart Mother" von Pink Floyd
- Buch "Streiflichter aus Amerika" von Bill Bryson
- Ein Vogel Bräu Pils und ne Brezel


----------



## orca113 (30. August 2011)

GoW 1 und 2 für die Xbox gebraucht in UK


----------



## computertod (30. August 2011)

für mich gabs ne neue Brille:
Gestell 159€
2 entspiegelte Kunststoffgläser 2x38,50€
-20€ von der KK für die Gläser
-------
216€

nächsten Dienstag wird sie abgeholt, wobei ich jetzt aber zugeben muss, dass mir die Gestelle der Damenbrillen besser gefallen hätten :coolblue:

und dann noch:
Seitenständer Chrom Zündapp C50 Sport 16,89
Artikelbezeichnung:Zündapp Tunning- Auspuff Jamarcol C50 Sport 33,99


----------



## Hatschi (30. August 2011)

Eine Ray-Ban mit den besten Gläsern die sie hatten.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2011)

letzte Woche:
Crucial m4 64 GB
Thrustmaster Ferrari F430 Force Feedback Racing Wheel

gestern:
Grizzly Energy Drink


----------



## Bambusbar (1. September 2011)

ein Seasonic X-660


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. September 2011)

Silverstone strider 500w
50meter Auquamarin Sleeve + shrinks bei Nils ^^


----------



## TBF_Avenger (1. September 2011)

Eine Audigy 2ZS hier vom Marktplatz


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2011)

4 Bücher ( Chef deutsch deutsch chef, 11.9. - zehn jahre danach, Domian, Domian extreme leben protokolle und kommentare)
AC/DC live at donnington BluRay
CD "Dire Straits"

Alles zusammen inkl. versand 55€


----------



## Toffelwurst (2. September 2011)

Neue Winterreifen für fast 500€ und das ganze Septembergeld ist schon fast wieder weg -.-


----------



## pibels94 (2. September 2011)

nen kakao für 90ct


----------



## Per4mance (2. September 2011)

akku handstaubsauger

ladegerät + 18650 akku

zettelbox


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2011)

gerade noch zwei eintrittskarten für TV Total am mittwoch


----------



## pibels94 (2. September 2011)

ohja, ab nächster woche gehts ja wieder los 
viel spaß wenn du live dabei bist ! 


noch ein paar schuhe von etnies bestellt


----------



## Hatschi (2. September 2011)

einen Epson Stylius sx420w
und ein paar addidas Laufschuhe (addidas ist bisschen zu eng für mich werd sie vill umtauschen, naja ich hab sie nicht selbst gekauft)


----------



## T'PAU (2. September 2011)

Eine Logitech G500 Maus und ein SteelSeries Qck Mauspad.


----------



## JC88 (2. September 2011)

Inglourious Basterds [Blu-ray]
Fast&Furious 5 [Blu-ray]


----------



## Freeak (3. September 2011)

Tja das war so einiges.

Fast& Fourious 1-5 Auf BluRay. Endlich alles Komplett. Tja noch für nen 10er Blood Diamond, auch auf BluRay. Zudem noch ne neue Fritzbox und zwar die 3370 bei Alternate für 145 Eus (ne Abgespeckte 7390, da gleiches Gehäuse/Technik, nur halt eben ohne VoIP) und noch nen CD/DVD Schleifer von Digital Innovations, da es einige Disc´s gibt die über die Jahre den ein oder anderen Kratzer Abbekommen haben.


----------



## Robonator (3. September 2011)

Neue Hose.  Tintenpatronen die nicht passen und ein Superlux HD 681


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. September 2011)

Nen i7-2600k vom Kumpel und ne Fuji Finepix AV150


----------



## Stefan84 (4. September 2011)

i5 2500K, 8GB RAM, ASRock Z68 Pro3, Asus Xonar D1, sei still! SilentWings PWM


----------



## PowerWaffel (4. September 2011)

SC476 fürn Dremel


----------



## wheeler (4. September 2011)

lochblech für mein case


----------



## JC88 (7. September 2011)

Heute angekommen:
Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX

Ein schöner 2TB Datenriese und soooo leise


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. September 2011)

Pizza und Hamburger - Hab voll den Knast


----------



## Witcher (7. September 2011)

blaue Blinkerlampen für´s Auto


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2011)

Heute war es Zwiebelleder. Vorgestern einen i7 2600k, einen Drahtesel + brauchbare Wegfahrsperre


----------



## der_yappi (7. September 2011)

Nen 32MBit-Internetanschluss bei KabelBW bestellt.
Dazu die 6330 Fritz!Box mitgeordert.

Am Freitag sollte ich das Zeug kriegen.
Adieú 2MBit-Lahmarsch-DSL


----------



## _*Andi*_ (7. September 2011)

hab grad neuen Kabelbaum und neus Zündschloss für mein roller bestellt....
altes kaputt wegen kabelbrand -.-


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. September 2011)

Dead Island kam eben an  
Das wird morgen ausgiebig getestet!


----------



## PowerWaffel (8. September 2011)

Die neue PCGH mit Aquaero5 Test


----------



## Micha77 (8. September 2011)

Eine 560 Ti von Asus werkelt seit heute,und eine Logitech Standard tasta,sowie eine Revoltec W102


----------



## moe (8. September 2011)

44 Liter Super. -.-


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2011)

gestern während der fahrt nach köln und zurück rund 60 liter super, und das für 1,63€ pro liter an den scheiss überteuerten autobahntanken....
und vor n paar tagen ne dose schnupf  Päschl Gawith apricot


----------



## Oromus (9. September 2011)

Hmm, zwar nicht heute aber gestern neue Bettwäsche , eine Jeans und eine neue GraKa. Zwar die Gleiche wie ich schon habe bzw zurückgeschickt habe, aber ich glaube die hatte einen Defekt.


----------



## Kaki008 (9. September 2011)

Jack&Jones Hose für 80 €
und nen Gürtel für 30 €


----------



## RapToX (10. September 2011)

ausnahmsweise mal ein paar mp3's als download. aber nur, weil ich noch einen 5€ gutschein hatte...

bayonet - selftitled ep


und grade eben sind noch ein paar sachen dazu gekommen:

tomtom start 20 central europe traffic + passende transporttasche

adams äpfel (dvd)
black hawk down (blu-ray steelbook)

unkind - harhakuvat


----------



## DarthLAX (11. September 2011)

Kaki008 schrieb:


> Jack&Jones Hose für 80 €
> und nen Gürtel für 30 €


 
du hast zuviel geld (ne hose für fast 100 EURO? - nein...gibt nur eine art kleidungsstück für die ich soviel (und mehr) ausgeben würde: ein anzug!)

hm...ich hab mir für meine sis (die einen gutschein eingelöst hat) tee bestellt  ^^ (hätte ihn im laden gekauft, aber wenn sie meint, dann bestell ich den eben 

mfg LAX


----------



## Kaki008 (11. September 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> du hast zuviel geld (ne hose für fast 100 EURO? - nein...gibt nur eine art kleidungsstück für die ich soviel (und mehr) ausgeben würde: ein anzug!)


 

Ich bin 15 das zahlt meine Mutter für mich 

MFG
Kaki


----------



## Pagz (11. September 2011)

Hazro HZ27WC


----------



## Witcher (11. September 2011)

1 offenen Sportluftfilter


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

Ohne Limit [Blu-Ray]
Planet Terror [Blu-Ray]
The Mechanic [Blu-Ray]


----------



## Manicmanuel (12. September 2011)

Track IR5 Gamer Set für 125 Tacken


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. September 2011)

N hauptständer für Kawasaki KLE500


----------



## Per4mance (12. September 2011)

3 Sitzer Couch von Ikea 499.-

Hardtail MTB Focus Fatboy 579.-


----------



## AntiFanboy (12. September 2011)

1 pizza + seidl...


----------



## florben (12. September 2011)

Harman Kardon surround system ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2011)

4 x Xigmatek Blackline, 2 x 200 / 2 x 120. Ein paar schw. S ATA Kabel. Wenn es verkaufen heissen würde wäre die Liste um einiges länger


----------



## GTA 3 (12. September 2011)

LG Bluraybrenner und einen Syncmaster P2470HD .
Mein alter T220HD geht an einen Bekannten. *
*


----------



## PCGHGS (12. September 2011)

EVGA GTS 450 SC und Exceleram USB 3.0 High Speed 16 GB


----------



## matty2580 (13. September 2011)

Zotac ION-ITX A Board für einen kleinen HTPC.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. September 2011)

Nen macbook pro für 899


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. September 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Nen macbook pro für 899


Klingt nach nem Schnäppchen  (Welche Revision?)

Ich hab 'n Paar Domains gekauft


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. September 2011)

woher weiß man welche revision das ist ? bin jetzt neueinsteiger in der macwelt 
auf der apple seite isses der günstigste macbook pro.
war nen saturn angebot. mit core i5, 4 gig ram, 320 gb platte und der intel hd3000 grafik und 13". 
kostet bei apple direkt 1149 €


----------



## zockerprince15 (13. September 2011)

Ich abe mir heute eine neue maus geleistet.
Nähmlich eine logitech g500.
(ist eine richtig geile maus )


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. September 2011)

Einige Snuffs und Schmalzer, um die 20€  
Bin schon gespannt welcher mir am meisten zusagt


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. September 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:
			
		

> woher weiß man welche revision das ist ? bin jetzt neueinsteiger in der macwelt
> auf der apple seite isses der günstigste macbook pro.
> war nen saturn angebot. mit core i5, 4 gig ram, 320 gb platte und der intel hd3000 grafik und 13".
> kostet bei apple direkt 1149 €



Dann ist das wirklich günstig!
Ich würde dir allerdings ans Herz legen eine SSD zu montieren - der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ist enorm!


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. September 2011)

battlefield bad company 2^^

um 16€, uk import und 1€ versand^^


----------



## pibels94 (14. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Einige Snuffs und Schmalzer, um die 20€
> Bin schon gespannt welcher mir am meisten zusagt



8 mm? 

hab mir ne flasche wasser für 65ct geholt ^^


----------



## Per4mance (14. September 2011)

die letzen 12 packungen vom Starbucks Coffee "houseblend". da es starbucks kaffee nicht mehr bei Tassimo gibt.... weiss nicht was ich nach den 12 packungen mache


----------



## exa (14. September 2011)

Eine Feinwaage mit 50g Messbereich und ner Ablesegenauigkeit von 0,005g


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2011)

Paul - Steelbook [Blu-Ray]
Hangover 2 - Steelbook [Blu-Ray]
Transformers 3 Megatron-Edition [Blu-Ray]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2011)

Scythe Mugen und 4 Xigmatek Lüfter der Blackline Reihe ( 2 x 200 / 2 x 120 )


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. September 2011)

fast and furious 5 auf blu ray

und F1 2011 Pre Order Steam


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2011)

AMD A4 3300 

mal schauen was der so kann


----------



## htcerox (14. September 2011)

@ exa : was man damit wohl abmessen kann ?! 

btt: 45 Liter Super


----------



## Per4mance (14. September 2011)

hab ich mir auch gedacht bei der "Feinwaage" mit so großer genauigkeit  sag dazu aber nichts genaueres 



btt: nen Armband für meine Luminox


----------



## iceman650 (14. September 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> die letzen 12 packungen vom Starbucks Coffee "houseblend". da es starbucks kaffee nicht mehr bei Tassimo gibt.... weiss nicht was ich nach den 12 packungen mache


 Wenn du schlau bist ordentlichen Kaffee bei der örtlichen Rösterei kaufen.  Gibt es wohl in jeder Stadt mit minimum 40k Einwohnern. Billiger als Starbucks und vor allem Besser. Dazu das Chaosradio Express über Kaffee.

@T: Tabellenbuch Metall, Formelsammlung und nen Mathebuch. Berufliches Gymnasium Fachrichtung Maschinenbau 


Mfg, ice


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2011)

Company of Heroes Complete Pack bei Steam


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2011)

AMD A4 3400......der A4 3300 von gestern war neu und defekt 

Mal schauen ob der wenigstens startet


----------



## Seabound (15. September 2011)

Ein 30er Kasten Dithmarscher Urtyp ausem Sky in St. Peter-Ording...


----------



## Da_Obst (15. September 2011)

Ein 
Revodrive 3x2 240GB 
und ein 
Roccat Sense Adrenalin Blue Mousepad, 
ist grad erst angekommen... C:


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2011)

Einen neuen Bürostuhl...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. September 2011)

Ein Trf 415 für 70€ muss neu aufgebaut werden mit einer neuen grundplatte dann ist er wieder wie neu


----------



## T'PAU (16. September 2011)

Die Blu-ray Box Star Wars - The Complete Saga für *79 €* bei Saturn.


----------



## joraku (16. September 2011)

Star Wars: Republic Commando bei Steam. 

Morgen findet hoffentlich ein neuer Schreibtischstuhl den Weg in mein Zimmer. Der alte knarzt übel und ist nicht mehr sehr bequem, zudem vermisse ich Armlehnen und eine Nackenstütze. Gerade wenn man mal wieder länger an den Schulaufgaben sitzt möchte ich es bequem haben und vor allem keine Nacken- Rückenschmerzen bekommen.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. September 2011)

Skyrim vorbestellt 

und dann beim shoppen in steam auf Darksiders gestoßen, -75% aktion läuft noch knapp 10 stunden 
nur 5 Euro das teil, habs gleich mit in den warenkorb geschmissen


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2011)

2 schwarze Tom tailor Hemden


----------



## CeresPK (17. September 2011)

Gestern gekommen:

Star Wars Complete Saga


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2011)

Portal, gerade GRATIS gekauft xD


----------



## Witcher (18. September 2011)

Mirror`s Edge bei Steam für 2,50


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. September 2011)

Eine Asus GTX285 Matrix


----------



## joraku (18. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Skyrim vorbestellt



Habe ich vorhin auch gemacht.  
Der Day One Edition liegt als Vorbesteller-Boni eine Weltkarte bei - auf deren Quali bin ich mal gespannt.^^


----------



## Witcher (18. September 2011)

1 Satz Osram Nighbraker Plus


----------



## Koyote (18. September 2011)

Guildwars triology und nightfall, zugangsschein für den abstieg auf die realschule.


----------



## iceman650 (18. September 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Guildwars triology und nightfall, zugangsschein für den abstieg auf die realschule.



Merkste was?


----------



## Koyote (18. September 2011)

Was soll ich merken ?

- kaugummi


----------



## pibels94 (19. September 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Was soll ich merken ?
> 
> - kaugummi



er meint das die spiele evtl mit deinem "abstieg" zusammenhängen könnten ^^


----------



## Koyote (19. September 2011)

So ein schwachsinn 

-  Sata kabel bestellt.


----------



## nyso (19. September 2011)

EVGA 560 Ti FPB für den kleinen Bruder.


----------



## STSLeon (19. September 2011)

Den direkten Zusammenhang von Onlinespielen und schlechten Schulnoten

Cafe Au lait für die Dolce Gusto


----------



## Frosdedje (21. September 2011)

> zugangsschein für den abstieg auf die realschule.


Das Schulzeugnis will ich mal sehen. 

Zuletzt gekauft:
- Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse
- Liniertes Heft mit weißen Rand rechts
- Two Worlds II - Pirates of the Flying Fortess


----------



## Pikus (21. September 2011)

Battlefield 3, einen MP3-Player für den Weg zur Arbeit und nen Haarschnitt


----------



## Memphys (21. September 2011)

Edifier C2
Logitech G400
The Way of the Kings 01 - Brandon Sanderson
Subway to Sally - Schwarz in Schwarz Fan Edition
Subway to Sally - Nackt II T-Shirt
Fiddlers Green - Drive me Mad
2x Subway to Sally - Eisheilige Nacht live in Bochum

*happy*
Freude am Konsum ist doch immernoch die schönste Freude


----------



## der_yappi (21. September 2011)

Ein Radiowecker mit CD
diverse CDs
Matt Roehr: "Out Of The Great Depression"
Doro: "Machine II Machine" / "Doro" / "Love me in Black"
Adele: "19" und "21"

so ne Art 3D-Puzzle
Stadtplan Baden-Baden (meine Mutter und Navibenutzung )


----------



## Hatschi (22. September 2011)

Brille für Sport, da Armani und Ray ban bisschen zu schad sind


----------



## JC88 (22. September 2011)

Vauen Polo

Peter Wining No. 7
Avalon


----------



## Kraddel (22. September 2011)

Creative Aurvana Live!


----------



## joraku (22. September 2011)

Shogun 2 + alle verfügbaren DLCs und Addons auf Steam per Gift für meinen Bruder. 

Battlefield 3 habe ich wieder stoniert - um gleich darauf die viel günstigere PEGI Version zu erstehen. Hauptsache Back to Karkand ist mit dabei, auf die paar Zusatzwaffen kann ich bei einem Preisunterschied von >13 € gut verzichten. Da ich das Game zweimal bestellt habe und so nur die Hälfte der Versandkosten zahlen muss, stört mich die 5€-Pauschale bei Amazon nicht.


----------



## pibels94 (23. September 2011)

American Tragedy [Deluxe]: Hollywood Undead: Amazon.de: Musik

fetzt


----------



## kuki122 (25. September 2011)

Intel X25M




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. September 2011)

n neues system  ein paar sachen übernehm ich ausm alten, die neuen teile sind folgende:

-  8GB-Kit A-DATA XPG G Series PC1600 CL9
-  ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1
- Intel Core i5-2500K
- MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr II/OC
- OCZ Agility 2 Series 60GB SATA II

Kosten rund 630€. Mal sehen wie sich das neue system fährt


----------



## Siffer81 (25. September 2011)

Vater und ich haben zusammen eine Schallplatten Waschmaschine gekauft, und zwar die Hannl Mera ELB mit Rundbürste.
Alte LPs klingen nun wieder wie neu.


----------



## Per4mance (25. September 2011)

MTB-Handschuhe, KFZ-Ladekabel für mein Milestone 2


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2011)

Einen zweiten *BenQ FP93GX *.
Die beiden unterschiedlich hohen 19" gingen mir schon etwas länger auf den Geist.


----------



## SamsonRade (25. September 2011)

Eine 2te Powercolor PCS+ 5870

Bf3 kommt ja


----------



## kühlprofi (25. September 2011)

2x Subwoofer (je 300 Watt RMS / 800 Max) , Glasfaserspachtel, Autolack 3x(Primer, Lack, 2-Schichtklarlack) 
Fast and Furious 5 Blueray


----------



## pibels94 (26. September 2011)

2.5" Festplatte für den Laptop eines Freundes


----------



## tobibo (27. September 2011)

Logitech MX3200 Maus&Tastatur
Wireless yeah 

Außerdem noch ne 2,5" 750gb Platte plus gehäuse und hoffentlich kommen bald die Akg K530


----------



## Abaloca (27. September 2011)

Superlux HD651..netter bass


----------



## nyso (27. September 2011)

Bosch PSR 12-2 Akkubohrschrauber inkl. Werkzeugkit für 88€ statt 149€


----------



## quadratkeks (27. September 2011)

Another World für iOS


----------



## pibels94 (28. September 2011)

Core i7 950
EVGA X58 FTW3
6 GB DDR3 RAM
385W Enermax Netzteil 

und ne Flasche Wasser


----------



## Pikus (28. September 2011)

Bob Marley Cap für den 18. Geburtstag einer freundin -> Mottoparty 
Emil Bulls Konzertkarten in Hannover am 20.10. -> Geburtstagsfeier von Mir


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (29. September 2011)

Neue Boxfresh Sneaker und etwas Abendessen-Stuff von der Feinkosttheke


----------



## Blutengel (30. September 2011)

Asus EAH6850 DirectCU


----------



## CroCop86 (30. September 2011)

7 Paar Weißwürscht und 14 Brezn.


----------



## watercooled (30. September 2011)

Ein Haf 912, Spinpoint 500GiB, Spinpoint 2000GiB, Samsung DVD Brenner.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2011)

Ein 8 GB RAM Kit, 2 Montagerahmen für Xigmatekkühler um deren Weiterverwendung auf moderne Sockel sicherzustellen und von Bitfenix einen  USB 3.0 to Pfostenstecker - Adapter. Dazu noch die übliche Füllung für die Frostzone, die Mammuts werden flinker


----------



## PowerWaffel (1. Oktober 2011)

ein Crosair AX850 wurde bestellt


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2011)

i7 2600....und so eine komische CPU auf die alle schon ewig warten


----------



## Mewtos (3. Oktober 2011)

Ne Runde Lucky Strikes


----------



## htcerox (4. Oktober 2011)

350W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ Bronze
ATX Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz
                     	Intel Core i3 2100 2x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX
                     	ASRock Z68 PRO3 S1155 Z68 ATX
Scythe Katana 3 AMD und Intel S939, AM2, AM2+, AM3, 775, 1156, 1366
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit             	            

                € 330,19

Alles für nen kleinen Homeserver


----------



## 23tom23 (4. Oktober 2011)

Einen neuen iPod Touch 32 GB


----------



## moe (4. Oktober 2011)

neuen Bildschirm und n neues Autoradio.


----------



## Micha77 (4. Oktober 2011)

23tom23 schrieb:


> Einen neuen iPod Touch 32 GB


 
Bitter der neue wurde gerade vorgestellt


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2011)

Heute bestellt. Ich hoffe es ist bald da 

1 x Steinberg CI-1
2 x KRK Rokit 5 G2


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Oktober 2011)

Heute bestellt:
Beyerdynamic DT990
Asus Xonar Essence STX


----------



## 1821984 (5. Oktober 2011)

Das Buch "Die Facebook-Falle".

Harte Fakten treffen auf ware Geschichten über den Datenschutz von Facebooknutzern. Freunden, die ein Smartphone besitzen und ein Facebook-App haben und die Folgen usw. usw. usw.

Ich finds gut


----------



## Infin1ty (5. Oktober 2011)

iMac 27"


----------



## AeroX (6. Oktober 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:
			
		

> iMac 27"



Da wird man fast neidisch   

@topic: ne pizza


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Oktober 2011)

@AeroX: Bin auch echt blank jetzt  Steht schon zu Hause, bin Freitag erst wieder da


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. Oktober 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> @AeroX: Bin auch echt blank jetzt  Steht schon zu Hause, bin Freitag erst wieder da


 
Hoffentlich wenigstens noch ein bisschen Geld für den Mac AppStore zurückgehalten?  :p

Ich habe heute bestellt:

- Metall-Backcover fürs iPhone 4
- zugehöriges "Liberation Kit" für das iPhone von iFixit


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

6 x Bitburger, 6 x Wasser, 18 x Marlboro


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Oktober 2011)

Endlich neue Schuhe.


----------



## Per4mance (10. Oktober 2011)

2600k
asus p8p67 pro
Teamgroup 8gb ram
asus dcII gtx 580
macho


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Oktober 2011)

Zu vieles bei Aquatunig.

1x Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Triple - 3x120mm - Bricky
2x Arctic Ceramique 2 Wärmeleitpaste 25g
1x Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Ver
4x 16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - silber nickel
1x GELID Solutions Fan Speed Controller manual RPM control
1x Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama
1x Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 6x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz
2x 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - silber nic
2x 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - silber nic
1x Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition Messing
1x Schlauchabschneider Alu 3-19mm
1x Aquacomputer Single Slot Blende für GTX 480 und GTX 470
1x Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB12 ( 120x120x25mm )
5x Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10 (3/8"ID) White


----------



## Re4dt (10. Oktober 2011)

XFX 6870 DualFan  und einen Mugen 2 der da ist 
Bei Alternate


----------



## Koyote (10. Oktober 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 6 x Bitburger, 6 x Wasser, 18 x Marlboro


 Das nächste mal nüchtern den Startpost lesen


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Oktober 2011)

Sgs2


----------



## X-2ELL (10. Oktober 2011)

Metro 2033 für 2,50 bei Steam, hach ja Steam


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste mal nüchtern den Startpost lesen



Nicht so pingelig ^^


Dell P2411


----------



## Janny (11. Oktober 2011)

Asus VE248H und eine Saphire 6870.


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Oktober 2011)

DarkstarOne
Saints Row 2
DoW2 Retrebution
Metro 2033


----------



## NCphalon (13. Oktober 2011)

Antec H2O 920... es geht um jedes ° un um jeden Euro, deshalb wars die beste Wahl xD

Will jemand en Ninja 3?


----------



## Rayman (13. Oktober 2011)

gebrauchte ssd von western digital mit 128gb, 2.5 jahre restgarantie und nur 12 betriebsstunden für 100€ ein super schnapchen 

wollte eig kein geld mehr in pc stecken in nächster zeit weil ich kaum noch davor sitze zuhause aber da musste ich zuschlagen


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2011)

so einen komischen bulldozer .....FX-6100 der einzigste den ich momentan geliefert bekomme


----------



## crankrider (13. Oktober 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> so einen komischen bulldozer .....FX-6100 der einzigste den ich momentan geliefert bekomme



wie, ist er schon lieferbar  schnell gucken...

Den FX-8150 heute (vor)bestellt & ein neues und stärkeres NT, Corsair AX850
für den BD ( bei dem Verbrauch) und mein CrossFire-Sys. dringend nötig


----------



## plaGGy (13. Oktober 2011)

Xylo Myloto by Coldplay
Und nen 12zu9-3Pin-Stecker.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2011)

crankrider schrieb:


> wie, ist er schon lieferbar  schnell gucken...


 
Ich bestell da wo du nicht bestellen kannst 
Morgen ist er auf meinem benchtable 

topic: 30 Kilo Dice


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2011)

3 flaschen mekhong thai whiskey und cola


----------



## mathal84 (14. Oktober 2011)

*Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 Red LED Silent Fan 
*

 - damit ist mein neuer Rechner fertig zusammengekauft


----------



## Verox (14. Oktober 2011)

excel Profi Kurs an der uni o0


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Oktober 2011)

Einen EK-FC580 für meine Gtx 570.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2011)

Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 3

Mal sehen was die Stroy zu bieten hat! 
MW2 hat mir da echt gut gefallen. Ich liebe Popcorn-Kino!


----------



## AeroX (14. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 3
> 
> Mal sehen was die Stroy zu bieten hat!
> MW2 hat mir da echt gut gefallen. Ich liebe Popcorn-Kino!



Kann man das schon bestellen? Ist doch noch gar nicht raus oder doch? 

@topic: 4 käsebrötchen mjam mjam


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Kann man das schon bestellen? Ist doch noch gar nicht raus oder doch?
> 
> @topic: 4 käsebrötchen mjam mjam



vorbestellen, klar ^^


und guten Hunger ^^


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2011)

Gigabyde 990FXA-D3 

damit ich den Bulldozer heute abend mal testen kann


----------



## HorseT (14. Oktober 2011)

Endlich dazu gekommen Battlefield 3 vorzubestellen. Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## BernhardH (15. Oktober 2011)

Sharkoon T9 Green Edition und Battelfield 3.


----------



## Menthe (15. Oktober 2011)

Asus P8P67
Xeon E3-1230
8GB DDR 3 RAM


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Oktober 2011)

Menthe schrieb:


> Asus P8P67
> Xeon E3-1230
> 8GB DDR 3 RAM


 
Die CPU ist echt genial! Hast du dir echt was geiles gegönnt. Habe ich ja auch selber ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2011)

10 Filme auf Blu Ray. Sprit für mich und dem Töff Töff


----------



## skyw8lk3r (15. Oktober 2011)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_mPSlxcQTap8/TUWdQRzEvaI/AAAAAAAAANo/nJajnSfaYDs/s1600/DSCN6621.JPG

für meine freundin zum geburtstag 
das schwalbe buch


----------



## AeroX (15. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Filme auf Blu Ray. Sprit für mich und dem Töff Töff



Sprit für mich  

@ topic: iPad 2


----------



## Witcher (15. Oktober 2011)

ein Marantz PM 350.


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2011)

Ein bisschen Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten 

Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5C, 2x2GB, DDR2-800, CL5


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2011)

"Große" Aufrüstung für den PC


Intel Xeon E-1230
Asus P8P67 Evo Rev3
Corsair Vangeance 2x4GB DDR3 1600er RAM
crucial m4 SSD mit 128GB + Einbaurahmen 2.5" auf 3.5"
Western Digital 1TB Caviar Blue
Antec H2O 620 Kühler
Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
Bin ich wieder Fit für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Oktober 2011)

Crysis 2 für14,99@............




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sofort Sandbox 3 runtergeladen....


MFG


----------



## computertod (16. Oktober 2011)

Gigabyte GTX460 OC 1GB


----------



## bobby (16. Oktober 2011)

Dell 2711(REV. AO7)------- USB-Stick 3.0 Toshiba 16GB----


----------



## prost (16. Oktober 2011)

Nikon D3100 mit 18-55mm Kit-Objektiv


----------



## skdiggy (17. Oktober 2011)

transporter 1-3 auf blu ray und tee für 16euro


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2011)

Scheibenwischer & Frostschutz bis jetzt


----------



## T'PAU (17. Oktober 2011)

- Raidsonic Icy Box externes USB3.0 Festplatten-Gehäuse mit Schnellwechsel-Mechanik

- Festplatte WD10EARS 1TB
(eine weitere folgt demnächst, Backup auf nur einer Platte ist pöse! )

...um meine alte externe Backup-Platte in Rente zu schicken.

Übrigens nicht ganz trivial von alter USB-Platte auf die Neue dateiweise zu kopieren und das Datum der Ordner beizubehalten!
Bin nur bei dem Programm _Total Commander_ fündig geworden, der das kann!


----------



## Grav3 (18. Oktober 2011)

skdiggy: Wenn man fragen darf, woher? die Transporter 1-3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2011)

Sind nochmal 2 B_R Filme dazu gekommen


----------



## X-2ELL (18. Oktober 2011)

*Asus GeForce GTX 570 DirectCU II *


Damit wandert meine HD 4890 in das Office-Setup


----------



## skdiggy (18. Oktober 2011)

Grav3 schrieb:


> skdiggy: Wenn man fragen darf, woher? die Transporter 1-3


 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002330RJG


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Oktober 2011)

Huawei Ideos X3 mit Sim karte, 5€ guthaben, 2 Wochen Internet kostenlos, für 80€  neu versteht sich. Heute abend bekomm ich es gebracht, bin mal gespannt was so nen billig Smartphone alles kann, aber für 80€ bestimmt kein fehlkauf


----------



## moe (18. Oktober 2011)

Nasenspray, Pillen, Nasenspray, 4m Anhängerkabel und n Stecker dazu.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Oktober 2011)

Gebrauchte XBox 360 und 2 Controller


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Oktober 2011)

MSI GTX 580 Lightning


----------



## lu89 (19. Oktober 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> MSI GTX 580 Lightning



Will ich auch haben . Zwei paar Befestigungsschienen für HDDs.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Oktober 2011)

lu89 schrieb:
			
		

> Will ich auch haben



Erst hat mir leider abgesagt


----------



## Seru1195 (19. Oktober 2011)

Eine neue SSD mit Sata3 als ersatz für meine SSD F120 mit Sata2.
Nicht, dass ichs nötig fände aber der Basteldrang ist wieder da!


----------



## s|n|s (19. Oktober 2011)

cherry tastatur


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2011)

Bei eBay glück gehabt:
This is it! - Steelbock Special Edition auf Blu-Ray
Walhalla Rising - Blu-Ray

Insgesamt mit Versand 15€

EDIT: Beides OVP natürlich


----------



## biohaufen (19. Oktober 2011)

2x Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm und 2x Enermax T.B. Apollish in rot 120mm


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2011)

Deus Ex - Human Revolution DLC "Missing Link"


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. Oktober 2011)

Und wie ist das Spiel Pain?

Sry dass ich noch nicht auf deine PN geantwortet habe. Bin wenn es hoch kommt fast nie am PC nur am Handy oder nur dann am PC wenn ich die Bilder bearbeite für meine TB´s.

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2011)

> Und wie ist das Spiel Pain?


Sehr gut! 
Typisch Deus Ex halt. Keine Dauerballerorgien sondern eher heimliches Vorgehen und verbales manipulieren. Mir gefällts!  



> Sry dass ich noch nicht auf deine PN geantwortet habe. Bin wenn es hoch kommt fast nie am PC nur am Handy oder nur dann am PC wenn ich die Bilder bearbeite für meine TB´s.


Kein Ding.  

@ Topic

How i met your Mother... Ich weiß nur noch nicht wieviele Staffeln. Die Preise sind ja ganz schön gesalzen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Typisch Deus Ex halt. Keine Dauerballerorgien sondern eher heimliches Vorgehen und verbales manipulieren. Mir gefällts!



Ich glaub, dass wäre dann auch ein Spiel für mich. Dann werde ich mir das nachher mal glaub Zulegen gehen.

@ Topic:

Destiliertes Wasser für spätesten Samstag


----------



## moe (20. Oktober 2011)

Saints Row The Third vorbestellt.


----------



## Hydroxid (20. Oktober 2011)

-Logitech G930
-CoD MW3
-BF3
-SKYRIM
-ANNO 2070
Das war's


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2011)

Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. Oktober 2011)

Meine neue Stereoanlage. Bestehend aus folgenden Komponenten:
- Pioneer VXS 921
- Teufel T500 (für 600€ inkl versand abgestaubt, sonst kostets 730€^^, 11%-aktion und gutschein sei dank)
- Oehlbach LS-Kabel und Chinchkabel 

Werd sie mir mal ausführlich probehören, wenn mir die LS nicht gefallen (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, sollen ja recht warm klingen was ich sehr mag, hab schon einige andere LS u.a. Quadral und KEF gehört die mir alle zu kalt waren) kann ich sie immer noch zurückgeben 
CD-Player hab ich noch n Pioneer PD 106 vom vadder, kommt vermutlich zu weihnachten n neuer entweder Pio oder NAD 

Aber bis weihnachten is jetzt erstmal schluss mit kaufen, das neue Sys und die anlage haben n unübersehbares loch ins konto gerissen ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (21. Oktober 2011)

Zwar nichts am oder im PC aber 

Ares AW .338


----------



## Uziflator (22. Oktober 2011)

CoD MW3


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Kochlegastheniker kaufte:
- Pizzatasche, Chicken Strips und Pizzabrötchen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Oktober 2011)

16 Gb Corsair Vengeance 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cami (23. Oktober 2011)

Gerade ein OCZ RevoDrive X2 gekauft. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, das Ding einzubauen


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Oktober 2011)

Canon EOS 50D


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2011)

Weekend-Shopping stand an! 

- How i met your mother Staffel 1-5
- Berlin Calling Soundtrack
- The Expendables [Blu-Ray]
- Das Boot Steelbook (Jubiläums Edition, 3 Disc) [Blu-ray] 
- 11:14 [Blu-Ray]
- Wanted Steelbook [Blu-Ray]
- 2x Toblerone (Normal + Weiße Schokolade)


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. Oktober 2011)

Eine Radiozange, Tapete und den aktuellen D&G-Duft für die Holde


----------



## RapToX (24. Oktober 2011)

2 cd's:
samiam - trips
winds of plague - against the world

ganz vergessen:
ein paar good year ultra grip 8 für 172€
gut, dass ich die sommerreifen endlich runter hab. hätte ich die noch ein paar tage länger drauf gelassen, hätte ich das eine paar im nächsten sommer als slick weiterverkaufen können


----------



## thedetonator (24. Oktober 2011)

3 x 140mm Noiseblocker & Scythe Mugen 3 <3 

EDIT: Geil was ihr euch für sau teure Sachen holt, da werd ich echt neidisch


----------



## thedetonator (24. Oktober 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Gigabyde 990FXA-D3
> 
> damit ich den Bulldozer heute abend mal testen kann



UD3? Auf jeden Fall saugeil!!!


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Oktober 2011)

GTA IV Complete Edition [Xbox 360]


----------



## K3nnY008 (25. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition  und ein 30m Patch Kabel


----------



## iceman650 (25. Oktober 2011)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]Chappelle's Show: The Series Collection [DVD]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]The IT Crowd - Complete Series 1-4 Box Set [DVD][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]How I Met Your Mother - Season 1-2 [DVD][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 (PC DVD)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]NBA 2K12 (PC DVD)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]2x Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition (PC DVD)[/SIZE][/FONT] (1x Kumpel, 1x Ich)

Per Amazon.co.uk -> besT!


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2011)

Ein BitFenix-Verlängerungskabel für die zwei ATX 12V Stecker


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2011)

Sonicwall TZ190


----------



## Re4dt (25. Oktober 2011)

Roccat Taito
Und einen SD -> USB Kartenleser.


----------



## pibels94 (26. Oktober 2011)

Biohazard Tshirt & Pulli
Gürtel
Callejon - Videodrom (geiles Album )


----------



## Pikus (26. Oktober 2011)

BF 3


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Oktober 2011)

BF 3 Limited und 1090T


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (27. Oktober 2011)

Asus maximus 4extreme z, asus matrix gtx580, 2600k, 16gb corsair vengeance lp, nen monitor, ocy agility3 120gb, 2mal hdd 2tb


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (27. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand mal ne verdammt gute bios config von eine für die grafikkarte?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3

Sobald ich daheim bin wird gesuchtet!!


----------



## JC88 (27. Oktober 2011)

BF3...was sonst?


Edit meckert: Lässt sich nicht installieren-.- Scheiß Origin scheint überlastet zu sein


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2011)

Den Tank mit Super+ gefüttert und mein Konto damit ärmer gemacht


----------



## computertod (28. Oktober 2011)

ordentlich Bier und Schnaps für meinen GB heute Abend 
und dann noch das '404 File not found' T-Shirt von EMP


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. Oktober 2011)

battlefield 3 key...18,99 da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Oktober 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> battlefield 3 key...18,99 da kann man nicht meckern



Wo gibts denn sowas? klingt aber verlockend


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. Oktober 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn sowas? klingt aber verlockend



Battlefield 3 Origin Key - gamekeyzone

da gibs das


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Oktober 2011)

Jurassic Park Trilogie auf BD


----------



## Micha77 (28. Oktober 2011)

BFBC2 und Left for Dead2


----------



## Janny (29. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3
Wandhalterung für eyefinity 
2 asus ve248h LED 
Viel Bier


----------



## Grav3 (30. Oktober 2011)

BF 3 Limited Edition und 2x CnMemory 500GB USB 3.0 2,5" (je 35€)


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2011)

CN Memory 500 GB USB3 HDD
Intel i7-2700k
Sony KDL55EX725 55" Fernseher
WKW Surfstick
iPhone 4s in weiß

Das war es diese Woche  .


----------



## skdiggy (31. Oktober 2011)

Kit kat karton per amazon bestellt


----------



## CeresPK (31. Oktober 2011)

soo alles was in der letzten Woche gekauft bzw. eingetrudelt wurde/ist:

- Battlefield 3
- Razer Scarab Mauspad (löst good old Razer Destructor ab  )
- ne 20er Packung Yogurette 

MfG Ceres


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

Royal Republic - We are the Royal

gutes Album


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (31. Oktober 2011)

Redbull und FIVEGUM Electro Kaugummis


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

eben ne Packung 5Gum Evolution - neu und gut


----------



## khepp242 (31. Oktober 2011)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> *Allerdings keine Mahlzeiten, Zigaretten oder andere alltägliche, uninteresante Dinge.*


 Äh, ja... Eine TP-Link W-Lan Karte für 15€.


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

khepp242 schrieb:


> Äh, ja... Eine TP-Link W-Lan Karte für 15€.



nicht so kleinkariert  

wenn ich zum Beispiel schreibe das das neue 5 Gum gut ist, ist das eine wertvolle Info  nur halt nicht so wertvoll, das ich ne Usernews aufmache


----------



## khepp242 (31. Oktober 2011)

Dann bitte mit Begründung in detaillierter Ausführung und ein Fazit.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (31. Oktober 2011)

khepp242 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bitte mit Begründung in detaillierter Ausführung und ein Fazit.



Aber mit Benchmark und Stresstest.^^

BTT: Einen vollen Tank.


----------



## computertod (31. Oktober 2011)

Adapterkabel um an mein Handy wieder normale Kopfhörer anschliesen zu können, nachdem ich mein altes verschmissen habe
und nen DIN zu ISO Antennenadapter für mein Autoradio


----------



## Papzt (1. November 2011)

Endlich wieder eine richtige Grafikkarte...die HD6950 DCII


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. November 2011)

Eine EVGA GTX580.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. November 2011)

DJ Hero Bundle [Xbox 360]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2011)

5 B_Rs, Gothic 4 AddOn sowie eine 750GB ext. Festplatte USB 3.0


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2011)

2 Pullis und 2 T-shirts für zusammen 80€ 
darunter befindet sich auch dieses schöne shirt, welches mir im wahrsten sinne des wortes "gefällt" 
T-Shirt - T-Shirt von Gefällt mir - Artikelnummer: 200919 - ab 12,99


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. November 2011)

Einen Black Ice GTX lite 360.


----------



## böhser onkel (1. November 2011)

En Döner


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. November 2011)

Dell Vostro 131


----------



## SamsonRade (1. November 2011)

Phenom X6 1090t


----------



## ACDSee (1. November 2011)

Die Waschmaschine von Siemens aus der letzten mediamarkt Werbung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. November 2011)

Dell XPS 17 MLK L702x direkt von Dell: Core i5 2430, Backlight Tastatur, TV Tuner, ...


----------



## onslaught (2. November 2011)

Garmin Nüvi, weils im drecks geil ist geil wieder nicht gegeben hat was ich wollte.


----------



## pibels94 (2. November 2011)

khepp242 schrieb:


> Dann bitte mit Begründung in detaillierter Ausführung und ein Fazit.



ich arbeite dran ^^

zum Thema: o2 Surfstick, da die Telekom den DSL 16000 Antrag für unser Haus gekenzelt hat -.-


----------



## Ozzelot (2. November 2011)

Brötchen


----------



## B3RG1 (2. November 2011)

Ozzelot schrieb:


> Brötchen


 Lies doch bitte mal den Eingangspost.
@ Topic: zwei maßgeschneiderte Taschen für mein Omnia 7


----------



## plaGGy (2. November 2011)

ne Käse-Laugen-Bretzel vor 10 mins

und at Topic:
Omnia 7 ist 
Adidas Winterschuhe mit schön Profil fürs Schneescheppen und den Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## wheeler (2. November 2011)

meine KULTMAUS MX518 ist wieder im dienst MUHAHAHAA


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. November 2011)

Uncharted 3


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. November 2011)

Skyrim vorbestellt und ein Kasten Bier


----------



## Hatschi (2. November 2011)

Ein Samsung 305U1A-A01 (subnotebook) 
reicht gut aus für Präsentationen

Stark Abiturvorbereitung (Mathe,Deutsch, Englisch und Wirtschaft) BaWü
Pulmoll Art Edition, nr1


----------



## winner961 (2. November 2011)

3 Nanoxia Lüfter für meinen Mod


----------



## FluckFizzler (3. November 2011)

Rosenstein & Söhne Popcornmaschine

2x Heco Metas 500

Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 3D BluRay (wollte meine Freundin unbedingt)

Betty Anne Waters BluRay


----------



## computertod (3. November 2011)

SMS und Internet Minimum Flat bei Simyo gebucht


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. November 2011)

Simson schwalbe kr51/2L in billiardgrün


----------



## computertod (3. November 2011)

kauf dir lieber ne Zündapp


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. November 2011)

Eine....
ASUS HD 6950 DirectCUII,2GB GDDR5.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von da:2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop




PS.:Noch ein paar Bilder.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/110238-mein-rechner-im-wandel-9.html


----------



## JC88 (3. November 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Eine....
> ASUS HD *9650* DirectCUII,2GB GDDR5.
> 
> 
> ...



Im ersten Moment war ich geschockt

@topic:
8. Staffel von Stargate SG1


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2011)

Bastion.

Wollte mir eigentlich im Sat noch "Picco" kaufen, aber der Film war nicht da.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. November 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment war ich geschockt
> 
> @topic:
> 8. Staffel von Stargate SG1


 
Warum??

Sorry war ein Zahlendreher .
Passiert nicht nur Redaktören^^.
Ist sofort berichtigt.


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2011)

Wegen dem Zahlendreher .

@Topic:
*Ten Years After - Their First Album
Flo Mega - Die Wirklich Wahren Dinge
Transcend microSD 16GB class 4
Konica Minolta magicolor 1600W*


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. November 2011)

Hi, - ich werd´nich mehr (staun!); da kennt einer noch Ten Years After! Olstyle, - kennst du die noch aus ihrer großen Zeit?
@ Topic - Uriah Heep - Into the Wild
- Greetz -


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2011)

Da bin ich dann doch "ein bisschen" zu jung für.
Aber "I'm Going Home" im Woodstock Film ist halt immer noch gute Werbung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2011)

Grad mal wieder beim fluss paar neue medien geordert 

- Stromberg 5. Staffel Limited edition (vorbestellt)
- AC/DC - Bonfire Box (mit 5 CDs^^)
- Dire Straits - Making Movies


----------



## cabmac (4. November 2011)

HTC-Sensation XE


----------



## Whoosaa (6. November 2011)

Dell Vostro 3550.


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2011)

Frei.Wild -Händemeer-

1 x Limitiert auf 4000 Stück
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005NNMLCO

1 x "Normal"
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005LTDP4S


----------



## AeroX (7. November 2011)

Apple Remote Fernbedienung fürs MacBook


----------



## onslaught (7. November 2011)

Eine Mini-Drehbank


----------



## Rheinlaender (7. November 2011)

Battlefield 3

Teufel Concept E 100 5.1


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

--Falscher Thread---


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (7. November 2011)

Ein Satz neuer Falken Winterreifen für 210€ bei eBay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Janny (8. November 2011)

Call of Duty MW3


----------



## AeroX (9. November 2011)

Magnat Black Core Four 4.1 900w Verstärker

Jonny englisch 1 auf Dvd für die kleine Schwester


----------



## Gast12348 (9. November 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Magnat Black Core Four 4.1 900w Verstärker


 
Der hat aber nicht mehr als 260watt 

Wenn der DHL Typi endlich kommt dann nen Fujitsu AH530 Laptop


----------



## scotschy (9. November 2011)

3 gtx 580 die meine 3 470er ablösen und ein Blueray Laufwerk


Da 13tes Gehalt gekommen ist huhu freu


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. November 2011)

Eine Internetflat für meine Aldi Talk Karte.


----------



## Sinister213 (9. November 2011)

Den hier:

Arctic Gehäuse Zubehör Lüfter 12 cm F12: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Mein Alter Gehäuselüfter hinten hat angefangen zu rattern und war auch nicht mehr durch gründliche Reinigung leise zu kriegen


----------



## Gast1111 (9. November 2011)

980X, Classified E760


----------



## Janny (9. November 2011)

Einen Displayport zu DVI Aktiv Adapter.


----------



## Witcher (9. November 2011)

ein neues Auto


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. November 2011)

Witcher schrieb:


> ein neues Auto


 
Cool. Was für eins?


----------



## roadgecko (10. November 2011)

Grad bestellt: Intel Core i5 2500K Boxed, GigaByte Z68X Mainboard und 8GB DDR3 Ram von Mushkin (1333).


----------



## Clonemaster (10. November 2011)

Wakü für CPU&GPU

Case LD PC-V8 black/white


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. November 2011)

Ne 1,5 TB Externe Platte, solange die noch günstig sind.
Und BF3!


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (10. November 2011)

Janny schrieb:


> Einen Displayport zu DVI Aktiv Adapter.





was ist ein aktiv adapter


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Tes5!


----------



## coati (10. November 2011)

Eine Crucial C300 128GB, die hoffentlich am WE ankommt.


----------



## Ozzelot (11. November 2011)

Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer,
Intel Core i5-2500K,
Thermalright Silver Arrow,
ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3,
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII,
Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB DDR3-1333,
Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-620,
Crucial m4 SSD  64GB,
Samsung EcoGreen F2 1000GB (externe CnMemory Spaceloop USB3.0),
LG Electronics GH24NS,
Cooler Master MegaFlow rot 200mm,
Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120mm,
EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle,
Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit

und Battlefield 3


----------



## Rheinlaender (11. November 2011)

Call of Duty MW3


----------



## mixxed_up (11. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim [Xbox 360]


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. November 2011)

MW3 + BF3 (vorgestern)
MfG


----------



## Stevii (12. November 2011)

IIYAMA ProLite E2473HDS-B1
Be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 580W
8gb teamgroup elite ddr3-1333 dimm cl9 dual kit
Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II 2048 MB

Scheiss vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeld.


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

Logitech G700


----------



## Klutten (12. November 2011)

Mein Heimkino ist jetzt komplett, nachdem ich mir gestern einen Toshiba 55YL875G gegönnt habe. Super Bild, toller Schwarzwert und ein Rahmen aus gebürstetem Aluminium. Einzig die 2.300€ + 200€ für Kabel und Halterung hätte ich auch gerne wieder auf meinem Konto.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. November 2011)

Ich war ganz brav und habe mir nur eine Feinmechaniker Lupe mit LED gekauft


----------



## scotschy (12. November 2011)

Ich habe mir ein Auto gekauft a4 2.0t CupEdition

Einfach nur Porno geht wie Hölle

Gerade geholt und rum gefahren


----------



## JackOnell (13. November 2011)

Eine gtx 570 von zotac

Edit:
Die karte ist 2tage alt vor 2stunden ein neues bq nt 580w


----------



## JC88 (13. November 2011)

Stargate Season 8 - DVD
Three Kings - Blu-Ray


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. November 2011)

Den Autoführerschein


----------



## computertod (14. November 2011)

Dirt 3 und F1 2011 bei Steam


----------



## skdiggy (15. November 2011)

Htc sensation 
Bad boys 1 Blu ray
unnndd 21 blu ray


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. November 2011)

Nen Perso, nen Reisepass und ne Geldbörse 
MfG


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

2 Stück 2600k


----------



## time4adi (15. November 2011)

Einen schicken Adapter von Dock-Connector auf HDMI für mein iPad! Da kann die nächste Präsentation nur kommen *wuuuii*


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. November 2011)

Oblivion mit Kinghts of the Nine und Shivering Isles bei Steam für 4,99€


----------



## scotschy (15. November 2011)

Bf3 und Nw3

Für den Urlaub den ich nächste Woche habe


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2011)

scotschy schrieb:
			
		

> Bf3 und Nw3
> 
> Für den Urlaub den ich nächste Woche habe



NW3? Meines Wissens heißt das Kraftwerk Neckarwestheim 1 

Gekauft? Einen Crêpe und nen Eistee


----------



## scotschy (15. November 2011)

Gibt nur 1 und 2 aber vill. Machen sie jetzt noch eins auf  cod  mw3


----------



## RapToX (16. November 2011)

red city radio - the dangers of standing still
remington mb320c rasierer




Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Oblivion mit Kinghts of the Nine und Shivering Isles bei Steam für 4,99€


 dito! allerdings hab ich es geschenkt bekommen


----------



## <BaSh> (17. November 2011)

KJW P226 + Serpa CQC Holster


----------



## HorseT (17. November 2011)

Saints Row: The Third


----------



## TankCommander (17. November 2011)

Nee alte Gainward  8800 GT Blis und nee Lamptron FC5 V2 Lüftersteuerung


----------



## nyso (17. November 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - OCZ Agility 3 60GB 6,4cm (2,5") SATA3


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. November 2011)

Skyrim für die PS3 und es ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Spiel (von einigen Bugs mal abgesehen)


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. November 2011)

Need For Speed The Run - nachher wird gesuchtet


----------



## scotschy (17. November 2011)

Habe auch Run gekauft und eine 128gb Ssd


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. November 2011)

Sony Ericsson K850i, jetzt ist meine Sony DSC - H50 fast schon neidisch


----------



## Siffer81 (17. November 2011)

Gerade eben Bestellt:
Intel Core i7 Extreme 3960X Boxed
Asus P9X79 Deluxe
Intel Wakü 
Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1866mhz, 4x4GB
Und ne günstige Vogels Wandhalterung für den TV ^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. November 2011)

Ek NB und SB Kühler ^^

Elderscrolls Oblivion


----------



## der_yappi (18. November 2011)

Ne neue Logitech USB-Tastatur ohne großen Schnickschnack drumrum
Einen Canon Multifunktionsdrucker (Pixma MG5150)
Und noch mal 8GB RAM - jetzt stecken 16GB Corsair Vengeance drin


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

Burnout Paradise bei Steam

Jetzt wird getakedownd


----------



## MrSniperPhil (18. November 2011)

N Razer Goliathus (medium size, Contol-Surface)
MfG


----------



## Kaki008 (18. November 2011)

Eine Logitech Illuminated mit Kabel.


----------



## 23tom23 (19. November 2011)

Eragon 4! Endlich!


----------



## m3ntry (19. November 2011)

24 Dosen Scenatic und 2 Familienpizzen.


----------



## Aufpassen (19. November 2011)

Kaki008 schrieb:


> Eine Logitech Illuminated mit Kabel.


 
Er hat Illuminati gesagt. ;0

Was ich gekauft habe ?
PowerColor Radeon HD 6990 LCS


----------



## RedBrain (21. November 2011)

Eine CR2032 Batterie für den Socket A Mainboard.


----------



## Uziflator (21. November 2011)

SKyrim


----------



## Da_Obst (21. November 2011)

Sandisk Sansa Clip+ 4GB und eine 4GB microSD Speicherkarte...


----------



## computertod (21. November 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Eine CR2032 Batterie für den Socket A Mainboard.


 
ich auch, nur für mein 775er Board


----------



## JC88 (21. November 2011)

Team-Corsa.de Kalender 2012


----------



## der_yappi (21. November 2011)

Zwei Scythe Slip Stream Slim als Towerentlüftung.
Die sind (trotz 1200rpm) kaum zu hören und das System ist um einiges Kühler


----------



## Gamefruit93 (22. November 2011)

Crunchips Cheese & Onion. xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

weiße Farbe, Pinsel, Kreppband und Abdeckfolie - am Wochenende wird gestrichen


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2011)

'n Amazon Kindle. Leseratte Ahoi!


----------



## KOF328 (22. November 2011)

4gb g.skill ripjaws 1333 cl7 für 26€; damals für die gleichen 86€  nun 8gb ram sollte reichen


----------



## scotschy (22. November 2011)

Team Elite 8gb für20 Euro gab es heute bei alternate unter schnapchen


----------



## Da_Obst (23. November 2011)

2x ein triviales Problem... 

Eines für Mich und eines für meinen Zimmergenossen...


----------



## der_yappi (23. November 2011)

Schoko-Cookies und Klebeband


----------



## skyw8lk3r (24. November 2011)

2 staffeln "the big bang theory"

Dazu gabs pro Staffel 1 Tasse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe merchandise


----------



## scotschy (25. November 2011)

Neues case zahlmann lvl 10 in weiß


----------



## böhser onkel (25. November 2011)

World of tanks


----------



## watercooled (26. November 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:
			
		

> World of tanks



Ich dachte das ist Gratis?

Nen Beutel Katzenfutter


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. November 2011)

Onkyo TX-NR 609
Und den dafür passenden Wlan-Adapter (den gabs umsonst dank der gerade laufenden aktion)^^

heut kommt das paket wohl an


----------



## poisoniC (26. November 2011)

Corsair Carbide 500R in Dunkelgrau.


----------



## Micha77 (26. November 2011)

Dell Streak 7


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Die Biografie von Jobs.


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2011)

Auf der PS3 für je 5€ -> Fighting Force 2 und Future Cop LAPD  Das waren noch tolle alte Zeiten, da musste ich einfach zugreifen


----------



## Gast12307 (26. November 2011)

Airwaves - Mentol


----------



## leopard95 (27. November 2011)

Ne Dose Lack fürs Case


----------



## Oromus (27. November 2011)

War zwar schon am Freitag aber ich möchte es euch nicht vorenthalten: Batman Arkham City 

Und das Game ist einfach nur der Hammer.


----------



## dj*viper (27. November 2011)

Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk Grafikbombe


----------



## Dark-Blood (28. November 2011)

Einen AKG K-702.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. November 2011)

Bahntickets für Weihnachten/ Silvester in die alte Heimat. Teurer Spaß - Alles für die Familie eben


----------



## NCphalon (30. November 2011)

Gestern Skyrim un 1kg Studentenfutter im Rahmen des Cybermonday


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. November 2011)

Noch ne HD5830 von XFX für 100€ neu Hoffe ne CF brücke ist Dabei :S


----------



## PC GAMER (30. November 2011)

HTC Sensation XE (ist ein Geschenk)


----------



## dj*viper (1. Dezember 2011)

Corsair Performance Pro 128GB für 166€ inkl.


----------



## Rurdo (1. Dezember 2011)

Gestern 300g Shishatabak und ne Packung steine... 


Wer sich fragt, hä? was macht der mit ner packung steine? pN!


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Dezember 2011)

4x 8GB Kits Corsair Vengeance.


----------



## Rheinlaender (1. Dezember 2011)

1  Philips SHE 6000 In-Ea


----------



## Witcher (1. Dezember 2011)

1x Osram Night Breaker PLUS H4
1x Philips Blue Vision Standlicht
1x Lackstift VW Stahlblau Metallic


----------



## JC88 (1. Dezember 2011)

Stargate SG1 Season 9


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Dezember 2011)

Zwei paar neue Drumsticks, eine Carbon und ein billigpaar für d fasnet


----------



## plaGGy (1. Dezember 2011)

Ne G700 Logitech
EIn 3 Meter VGA Kabel
Clip Mic von Steelseries
Uncharted 3

und keinen Aurvana Live, der war glaube auch billiger am Cybermonday


----------



## Gast12307 (2. Dezember 2011)

Eher gesagt mein Vater für mich  Uncharted 3 (Cybermonday ftw) und einen Philipps Rasierer, (ist der, der am besten im Test abgeschnitten hat ( mein Vater hat mir nicht das Modell gesagt  ))

Am We hab ich dann endlich meinen neuen Rasier  durch meinen Nassrasier bekomm ich seit letzter Zeit Hautiritationen -.-


----------



## melz (2. Dezember 2011)

Serious Sam 3 BFE


----------



## moe (2. Dezember 2011)

Fritz WLAN Stick N


----------



## RapToX (2. Dezember 2011)

2x2048 MB G.Skill RipJaws (F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH)

bei den preisen kann man dem system ruhig mal ein kleines upgrade gönnen


----------



## Witcher (3. Dezember 2011)

Ne ganze Menge Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## Rohstoff (3. Dezember 2011)

Portal 2 für die Xbox


----------



## chris1995 (3. Dezember 2011)

6x4Gb Ram Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2011)

Mal wieder ein paar Blu Rays, man muß dem TV Programm ja Paroli bieten


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Dezember 2011)

Das neue Nightwish Album.


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Dezember 2011)

N halbes Hähnschen^^


----------



## xyxoo (3. Dezember 2011)

Intel Core I5 2500k
ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
DDR3 2x4GB
Blue- ray von LG


----------



## JC88 (3. Dezember 2011)

OBEN - BluRay
James Bond- Ein Quantum Trost - BluRay


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Dezember 2011)

Intel Core i7 2600K für saubee 200€


----------



## skdiggy (3. Dezember 2011)

Edifier s530d in weiß  eine jacke unnnnddddddd ein Ü-Ei Adventskalender


----------



## computertod (4. Dezember 2011)

Böhse Onkelz Pullover für 12€ aus CZ


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Dezember 2011)

Mionix Naos 5000 + Roccat Taito. 
Und 'nen wlan stick für die olle  D-Link DWA 140


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Dezember 2011)

Scythe Setsugen 2 + Enermax T.B. Apollish 120mm für meine GraKa.


----------



## NCphalon (5. Dezember 2011)

Teufel Ultima 40 + Asus Xonar DX 7.1 PCIe


----------



## Janny (5. Dezember 2011)

Eine Lampe bei Ikea


----------



## Falk (5. Dezember 2011)

Ölfilter und Gummipflege.


----------



## Janny (5. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt noch ein Expedit Regal und 2 Energiesparbirnen.


----------



## myCrime (5. Dezember 2011)

PS3 (neu) für 199€! HA! Weihnachten ist gerettet ^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. Dezember 2011)

Einmal Auto volltanken mit e10 und schon ist der Geldbeutel um 90€ leichter -.-


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Dezember 2011)

Pizza Boss, Mezzo Mix da es Cola nicht gab und Paketmarken - Was fürne Kombination ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Dezember 2011)

gta4 fürn rechner 20€ und far cry (der film) in steelbox für 3 €


----------



## Da_Obst (6. Dezember 2011)

BeQuiet DarkRock Pro und ein Externes USB3.0 Festplatten-Gehäuse von Revoltek...

Die Temps sind traumhaft und der unterschied zwischen USB 2.0 und 3.0 macht auch einiges her... C:


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2011)

Sonic Genarations als Retail.


----------



## Verox (7. Dezember 2011)

Samsung Galaxy SII bei ProMarkt für 330 €


----------



## winner961 (7. Dezember 2011)

AKG 518 LE bei Saturn in grün für meine Ohren


----------



## Uziflator (7. Dezember 2011)

Eben SwToR vorbestellt bei Amazon


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2011)

Ein iPhone 4S Schwarz, 16GB.  + O2 Blue 100
(Kennt jemand dafür eine gute Bumper-Hülle und eine gute Folie? )

Ich überleg gerade ob ich mir das Samsung Galaxy Nexsus als Spaß-Smartphone kaufen soll.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ein iPhone 4S Schwarz, 16GB.  + O2 Blue 100
> (Kennt jemand dafür eine gute Bumper-Hülle und eine gute Folie? )


 
Ich habe für meine Kollegen die "More Thing Armor" bestellt, sieht ganz nett aus und ist der perfekte Schutz.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Dezember 2011)

Bin kurz davor mir 2x Nubert Standlautsprecher zu holen. Oder/und 1x 64 GB Crucail M4 und 1 x 128 GB Crucial M4..


----------



## Legender (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir gerade eine Winterjacke http://www.deerberg.de, einen
neuen PS3 Controler und das neue Album von Fritz Kalkbrenner gekauft.


----------



## taks (9. Dezember 2011)

Hadouken! - Music For An Accelerated Culture





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeromajor (9. Dezember 2011)

Gerade SWTOR gekauft und mein passwort vergessen.Super jetzt muss ich noch auf das serviceteam warten bis die antworten.


----------



## AeroX (10. Dezember 2011)

iPad Dock, 10er USB-Hub & 10m Audio kabel Verlängerung. 

Sachen die ich eig schon hier liegen haben wollte 

edit: iPhone Dock, Mini dvi - Hdmi adapter


----------



## bludi007 (10. Dezember 2011)

Superlux HD681B kam heut an. Fetzen für das Geld.


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Dezember 2011)

24gb ram


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Dezember 2011)

ein gebrauchtes Milestone 2 + Zubehör


----------



## The_GTS (11. Dezember 2011)

Motorola Razr, hatte keine lust mehr aufs iPhone und iTunes.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Dezember 2011)

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition [Xbox 360]

Endlich. 

Und dazu noch 12 Monate Xbox Live Gold, die sind aber angesichts BF3s gut investiert.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Dezember 2011)

Ein 5m HDMI Kabel
2x 2,5m RGB LED Flexi einmal um meinen Schreibtisch zu verschönern und ein mal für meine Eltern für ihre Glotze 
Dahlien pflanzen und pflegen  Ja das ist ein Buch für meine Mutter.


----------



## Janny (12. Dezember 2011)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk ** und die neue PCGH


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

Eine Fritzbox 7390 für ~160€.  Gabs im Amazon-Adventskallender.


----------



## nyso (12. Dezember 2011)

Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch, CTH-460-DE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Wünsch ich mir schon lange, jetzt pack ichs mir unter die Tanne


----------



## Micha77 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Musik als Vinyl und Starcraft 2


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Dezember 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S2 Ceramic White für 99,95€ mit T-Mobil Vertrag in der 50% Aktion


----------



## SamsonRade (14. Dezember 2011)

120gb SSD von Corsair


----------



## JC88 (14. Dezember 2011)

HTC Sensation für 0€ mit 80€ Barauszahlung


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2011)

Ne Füllung Super+ für meinen Flitzer.


----------



## taks (15. Dezember 2011)

Heute eingetroffen:

Das Album "The Misery Index: Notes from the Plague Years" von boysetsfire


----------



## Crosser (16. Dezember 2011)

Wunschliste vom 26.11.2011, 10:39 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## T'PAU (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Blu-rays:

Das fünfte Element (Steelbook)

Planet der Affen: Prevolution


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2011)

Ein paar Filmchen und notgedrungen einen Monitor von Samsung


----------



## madace (16. Dezember 2011)

Meine erste SSD. Von OCZ. 
Bei einem Preis von 129.- für 120 GB konnte ich mich nicht länger beherrschen.


----------



## JC88 (16. Dezember 2011)

Blu-Rays:

Flags of our Fathers

Harry Potter 7 Teil 2


----------



## Witcher (16. Dezember 2011)

eine MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 OC
*
*


----------



## shoon (16. Dezember 2011)

Corsair Force Gt 120Gb, für 143€, da musste ich zuschlagen 

mfg shoon


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Dezember 2011)

Udo Lindenberg - MTV Unplugged [Doppelzimmer Edition]


----------



## Janny (17. Dezember 2011)

Ein paar Weihnachtsgeschenke für Familie und Freundin.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch^^


----------



## Rurdo (17. Dezember 2011)

Mw3 ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Dezember 2011)

X3 Albion Prelude


----------



## der_yappi (17. Dezember 2011)

Motoröl (1 x 1l Castrol Edge 5W30 / 1 x 5l Mobil 1 NewLife 5W30)
Queen CDs (jetzt ist die Sammlung an den "normalen" CDs komplett)
The Miracle
The Works
QUEEN I
Hot Space
Flash Gordon
A Kind Of Magic
News Of The World
Jazz
A Day At The Races


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2011)

Ein Cougar CMX 700 NT.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (17. Dezember 2011)

Neue Hardware, aber noch nicht bekommen. 
-2048MB PowerColor Radeon HD 6950 Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Compuland
-8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Compuland GmbH & Co. KG - Der Grafikkarten
-500W Fortron/Source Aurum ATX 2.3 retail - Compuland GmbH & Co. KG - Der Grafikkarten
-Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Compuland GmbH


----------



## nyso (18. Dezember 2011)

Shogun 2 inkl. allem Krams bei Steam für 18,64€


----------



## Toffelwurst (18. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachstgeschenke für knapp 2 Riesen o.O


----------



## Micha77 (18. Dezember 2011)

Shogun 2


----------



## knarf0815 (18. Dezember 2011)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD 70174
freu mich schon auf´s anschliessen
gruß


----------



## Koyote (18. Dezember 2011)

Wasserkühlungteile für mein TB


----------



## NCphalon (19. Dezember 2011)

2x Akasa Viper (Druck von 2,98mm Hg ) für die H2O 920
21 von Adele für Pa zu Weihnachten
Ein 8GB USB-Stick (26MBps Read/16MBps Write) für Ma zu Weihnachten


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (19. Dezember 2011)

1x dell xps 710 case für atx umbau 
1x lian li mainboard tray
1x lian li pci-holder toll-less

damit ich über die feiertage was zu basteln hab


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

2* Bücher (geschenke)
1 Enermax Modu 87+ 700W


----------



## CeresPK (19. Dezember 2011)

OK ist zwar schon seit Samstag da aber, das gute Gerät habe ich mir gegönnt.

Denon AH-D2000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Dezember 2011)

Die passende CPU (i7-2600K) kommt am Freitag, vorher wird es auch nicht vollständig ausgepackt.


----------



## The_GTS (20. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab heute mit Opa einen Traum von mir Gekauft. BMW 325i e36 Cabrio. Der nächste Sommer kann kommen!


----------



## Gast12307 (20. Dezember 2011)

The_GTS schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab heute mit Opa einen Traum von mir Gekauft. BMW 325i e36 Cabrio. Der nächste Sommer kann kommen!



Hübsch  du wohnst in Hannover  

@Topic Geschenke für die Familie


----------



## Micha77 (21. Dezember 2011)

2 Karten Samy Deluxe am 02.04 in Hannover


----------



## STSLeon (21. Dezember 2011)

Den ersten Teil für die neue Lederkombi  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Dezember 2011)

L.A. Noire - The Complete Edition für Xbox 360, ein neues Portmonnaie und einen Personalausweis.


----------



## MG42 (22. Dezember 2011)

Lenovo x121e mit e 450

Une heute noch ne Win 7 Home Premium (bei MindFACTory) bestellt, weil es Probleme mit Ubuntu gibt...

Edit: Ich hatte einiges Intus, und find das jetzt nicht mehr so lustig  .


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

UKF Drum n Bass 2010 & 2011, sehr nette Tracks drauf


----------



## der_yappi (23. Dezember 2011)

Einen Bosch UNEO Akkuschrauber
Ne frische Deckenleuchte (warum muss ausgerechnet kurz vor Weihnachten die alte kaputt gehen )


----------



## Gast20141127 (23. Dezember 2011)

Einen Coolermaster Hyper 612S für meinen X6-1090T.
Meine Fresse ist das ein Riesenteil.
5mm mehr und die Enden der Heatpipes kratzen an der Gehäuseseitenwand.


----------



## Janny (23. Dezember 2011)

Die letzten Weihnachtsgeschenke, jetzt muss aber auch gut sein


----------



## skyw8lk3r (23. Dezember 2011)

Mit meiner freundin ne ps3 mit gt5 und little big planet 2 sowie nen 2. Controller


----------



## Micha77 (24. Dezember 2011)

Dirt 3


----------



## Nosferatu05 (24. Dezember 2011)

Einen Damenmantel
passende Stifel
Kleid
Mini Regenschirm
2 Gutscheine
Duplo Eisenbahn
Bobby Car
Jim Beam Zippo
Einen Teppich
Transformers 1+2 Steelbook
Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2 Steelbook
Buffalo Router

das wars schon


----------



## Gamefruit93 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ferrero RondNoir
Thermaltake Macho HR-02


----------



## DaBaEsTn (24. Dezember 2011)

Frozen Synapse!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2011)

Ein paar Acrylfarben mit Perleffekt


----------



## Janny (24. Dezember 2011)

Grad noch schnell im Mediamarkt ein SanDisk 8GB USB Stick.


----------



## moe (24. Dezember 2011)

7 Liter Jägermeister und 7 Liter Bull.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Dezember 2011)

QNAP TS-419P+ NAS Server.


----------



## Rheinlaender (25. Dezember 2011)

Flatout complete
Hawx 1 und 2
Crysis 1 und Warhead
Mass Effect 1
Shogun 2 DLC`s


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Dezember 2011)

Bei Steam:
-OF Dragon Rising und Red River
- Hawx 2
- Endwar

mal schaun was heute noch dazu kommt


----------



## dj*viper (25. Dezember 2011)

Bewegungsmelder: Steinel IS 130-2

der alte IS geht seit gestern nicht mehr -.-


----------



## winner961 (25. Dezember 2011)

@ Topic ne Logitech g15

@the-GTs des ist kein e36 cabrio des ist ein e46 Cabrio du Banause wenn du es gegoogelt hättest wüsstest du das oder einfach genau geschaut hättest .


----------



## skyw8lk3r (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du googlest aber wenn ich e46 google find ich das nachfolge modell.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2011)

winner961 schrieb:


> @the-GTs des ist kein e36 cabrio des ist ein e46 Cabrio du Banause wenn du es gegoogelt hättest wüsstest du das oder einfach genau geschaut hättest .


Da hat vielleicht schon einer selbst ein bisschen dran rum "gefaceliftet", aber an einem erkennt man den Unterschied immer:
Der E36 hatte eine Plastikscheibe, der E46 Glas.

@Topic: Weite Hosen damit die Schiene fürs Bein rein passt...


----------



## computertod (26. Dezember 2011)

gestern 40L E10 für 60€ und heute noch Assasins Creed 2 Deluxe Edition von Steam geschenkt bekommen


----------



## SilencerAMD (26. Dezember 2011)

1         
                   Aerocool XPredator Evil Green                              € 89,90*         
                           1         
                   Aerocool Strike-X Fury                             € 4,99*


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Dezember 2011)

Asus Xonar D2


----------



## Burn_out (26. Dezember 2011)

winner961 schrieb:


> @ Topic ne Logitech g15
> 
> @the-GTs des ist kein e36 cabrio des ist ein e46 Cabrio du Banause wenn du es gegoogelt hättest wüsstest du das oder einfach genau geschaut hättest .


 
Du bist der Banause! Den beim e46 sind die Nieren in der Motorhaube integriert, beim E36 nicht. Desweiteren sieht man das an den alten Rückleuchten, Frontscheinwerfern. Als BMW Kenner fällt das einem einfach an allen Ecken auf, dass das auf dem Bild ein E36 ist.


----------



## Fallguy (26. Dezember 2011)

Thrustmaster Joystick für besseres Heli fliegen in BF3


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Dezember 2011)

2x mx4 wlp, arctic cooling freezer 13 pro und einen enermax tb 140mm


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. Dezember 2011)

Mugen 3 + Silentwings PWM

Endlich nen leisen  und kühlen PC und weg vom Q6600 Stock


----------



## Re4dt (27. Dezember 2011)

Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Alpha  Hoffe es ist nicht schlecht. 

Und morgen wird vom BlödMarkt Bf3 gekauft ENDLICH!


----------



## SilencerAMD (29. Dezember 2011)

Sennheiser CX 400-II Precision

Produkt  = Sleeve SMALL - GRÜN
Anzahl = 1


Produkt  = Pin-Remover von MOLEX - Das Original
Anzahl = 1

Produkt  = Pin-Remover 4-Pin - Save My Wallet
Anzahl = 1

Produkt  = Sleeve SATA - GELB
Anzahl = 1

Produkt  = MDPC Weihnachts-Sleeve-Kit
Anzahl = 1

Produkt  = Pre-Cut Schrumpfschlauch SMALL - GELB
Anzahl = 1

Produkt  = Sleeve SMALL - VIVID VIOLET
Anzahl = 1

damit wäre dann mein Weihnachten jetzt auch endlich abgebacken.


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Dezember 2011)

- Samsung Galaxy S2 White

- Und viele Steam Spiele


----------



## computertod (29. Dezember 2011)

- Motorhaltergummis
- Fußrastenrohr mit Gummis
- Zylinderfußdichtung
und wieder 40€ weg...


----------



## Witcher (29. Dezember 2011)

ein Hemd, ne Hose und ne Weste


----------



## SilencerAMD (29. Dezember 2011)

1 x Aerocool Shark Fan Evil Green Edition 14 cm


           1 x Aerocool Silent Master 200 mm Green LED


           3 x Enermax T.B.Vegas Trio 120x120x25


----------



## Verox (30. Dezember 2011)

catan android app


----------



## PC GAMER (30. Dezember 2011)

Einen Canon Pixma MG5150


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Dezember 2011)

Serious Sam 3: BFE für nen Zwanni auf Steam gekauft.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

"Super Mario Galaxy" Select Edition fürs Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Hai0815 (30. Dezember 2011)

4 Winterreifen Vredenstein Snowtrac 3 - jetzt kann der Schnee kommen ^^


----------



## choolio (30. Dezember 2011)

Logitech Extreme 3D Pro PC Joystick
und einen
Shure SRH840 inkl. Xonar DX


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Dezember 2011)

feuerwerk für rund 20€, ganz lassen kann mans einfach net und sylvester ohne feuerwerk is wie bier ohne kohlensäure = bah


----------



## lunar19 (30. Dezember 2011)

Feuerwerk für 15 €...


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Dezember 2011)

Eben einen Ouzo, 'nen Kasten Warsteiner und 4 Kurze.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2011)

Steam: Serous Sam FE HD, Serous Sam SE HD, Call of Pripyat, AC Brotherhood, DNF + DLC (0,79€)

5€ Spende an Wikipedia/Wikimedia

8er Box RB für 6,99€ (ohne Pfand)

3er Batteriefeuerwerk für 19,99€

Lian Li PC-A05FNB 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutengel (30. Dezember 2011)

Ein PLEXTOR PX-L890SA Laufwerk und MX4 Wärmeleitpaste.

Mal schauen wie das Plextor ist! Hat jedenfalls gute Bewertungen bei Amazon. Wenns ein Fehlkauf wird, dann werd ich es gegen ein LG umtauschen.


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2011)

Traumhaft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. Dezember 2011)

*Eine Samsung Solid State Drive 830 Series MZ-7PC256D SSD 256 GB*


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Dezember 2011)

@kreo81

geil!!  *_*


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Dezember 2011)

Heavy Rain [PlayStation 3]
The Force Unleashed [PlayStation 3]


----------



## Gamefruit93 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Modern Warfare 3 & Serious Sam 3: BFE


----------



## the_pierced (30. Dezember 2011)

Dvd sucker punch


----------



## Gamefruit93 (30. Dezember 2011)

Microsoft Sidewinder X4


----------



## aptem (30. Dezember 2011)

Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition


----------



## neflE (30. Dezember 2011)

Ion schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir gerade noch Deus EX HR gegönnt bei Steam. Für 16.99€ ein gutes Angebot in meinen Augen



Und schon gespielt? Lohnt es sich? Wollt es mir nämlich zuerst auch holen, weil ich den Trailer so Eindrucksvoll fand, doch dann dachte ich mir, das man von der Story wohl eher nicht so viel mitbekommt.

Lg neflE

Ich hab mir heute ein 8Port 1000T Switch und etwa 30m Netzwerkkabel gekauft.


----------



## benefull (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich fands von der Story her klasse!Spielzeit bei mir waren ca. 28 Stunden.
Gekauft hab ich mir heute Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Dezember 2011)

Raketen für heute Abend, und ne Flasche Berenzen - Sauer Apfel


----------



## Flo2409 (31. Dezember 2011)

Gainward 570GTX Phantom und einen Dell U2412m


----------



## Oromus (31. Dezember 2011)

Einen neuen Gleiter bei SWToR....


----------



## SilencerAMD (31. Dezember 2011)

Grünes Sleeve
und ne Crimpzange ^^

und mir tun jetz schon die finger weh


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (31. Dezember 2011)

8GB Mushkin RAM


----------



## winner961 (31. Dezember 2011)

eine Ocz vertex 2 als neue system festplatte


----------



## wheeler (31. Dezember 2011)

aquaero 5 und nen dfm


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2011)

0,5l "premium" Wodka


----------



## wheeler (31. Dezember 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> 0,5l "premium" Wodka


 
PREMIUM wodka wird nicht in 0,5 l flaschen abgefuellt.wo hast du den her? aldi???


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2011)

wheeler schrieb:


> PREMIUM wodka wird nicht in 0,5 lflaschen abgefuellt.


Ja, das weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






wheeler schrieb:


> wo hast du den her? aldi???


 Lidl


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Januar 2012)

Gestern hier im Forum nen Q9650, und gerade eben Kondensatoren, LEDs und Lüfter für meine XBOX360.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2012)

Eine XFX HD6870,eine neue HDD und ein Littlephone


----------



## Janny (2. Januar 2012)

Teamgroup 8GB DDR3 Ram-Kit


----------



## CeresPK (2. Januar 2012)

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon Hybrid SACD


----------



## Oromus (2. Januar 2012)

Windeln für meine Töchter.....


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Januar 2012)

20 € PSN Card.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (2. Januar 2012)

Creative Tactic Sigma 3D
MfG


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Januar 2012)

Ne Dartscheibe (Unicorn Eclipse Pro) mit 2 Sets Steeldarts  26gramm und 24 gramm


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Januar 2012)

2x Canton GLE 490 Schwarz (Test Standlautsprecher Canton GLE 490 )
1x Yamaha RS-300 Schwarz (R-S300 - Stereo Receiver - Yamaha - Deutschland )
1x 50m Lautsprecherkabel 2x2,5mm²
4x 1,5m Klinke (3,5mm) auf Chinch Kabel

Endlich weg von den Brüllwürfeln


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Januar 2012)

NZXT sleeved Kabel (8pin, 24pin, 2 x PCIe 6pin). Ich bin zu faul zum selber sleeven! 

Voltcraft IR 260-8S Infrared Thermometer


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Januar 2012)

Autoversicherung und Tüv -.- mal eben wieder knapp 700€ wech


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. Januar 2012)

Das neue Design in HWLuxx -.-


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

Neues Gehäuse samt neuer Teile für Wasserkühlung


----------



## Koyote (4. Januar 2012)

Battlefield 3 - letztes exemplar im ganzen Mediamarkt


----------



## Uziflator (4. Januar 2012)

Nickelback Here and now, Guano Apes Bel Air, neue Handytasche, Bitdefender 2012..


----------



## skdiggy (4. Januar 2012)

dell Xps 710 gehäuse und ein optisches Kabel


----------



## Oromus (4. Januar 2012)

Nissin Cup Nudeln......


----------



## Sturmi (4. Januar 2012)

Neue Laufschuhe, und zwar:

Brooks Adrenaline GTX (hört sich an wie ne Graka, bezieht sich aber auf das *G*ore*t*e*x* Obermaterial)


----------



## NotAnExit (5. Januar 2012)

Canon Eos 1100D, sollte morgen in der Post sein.


----------



## Bubu82 (6. Januar 2012)

Hab meine alte Maus gegen eine G9X getauscht !

Hoffentlich kriegs meine Freundin nicht raus : )


----------



## iceman650 (6. Januar 2012)

Neue Lautsprecher, die Duetta Top ADW.
Und ich muss ehrlich sein - Vorher habe ich noch nie etwas derartiges gehört, auch die 5000€-Lautsprecher Dali Helicon 400 MK2 kamen da nicht annähernd ran, was diese Lautsprecher fabrizieren. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch zum Baumarkt, Holz holen und das ganze zusammenkleben, der Rest liegt fertig im Keller


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Januar 2012)

Bubu82 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab meine alte Maus gegen eine G9X getauscht !
> 
> Hoffentlich kriegs meine Freundin nicht raus : )



wieso  ist doch dein Geld, oder  da kannst du dir doch mal ne Maus gönnen...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Januar 2012)

Nachdem ich zu Weihnachten und Silvester Krankheitsbedingt gefastet habe musste ich gerade bei Tele-Pizza Fettmacher bestellen damit der Winterpelz schön Speck ansetzen kann


----------



## Bubu82 (6. Januar 2012)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso  ist doch dein Geld, oder  da kannst du dir doch mal ne Maus gönnen...



Ja schon nur nicht wenn die alte Maus vollkommen in ordnung ist !
Sie meint ich gib unnötig Geld aus : )
Da hat sie aber auch recht aber für was hat man sein Hobby !!!


----------



## Janny (6. Januar 2012)

Die neue PCGH und Bier


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Januar 2012)

Janny schrieb:


> Die neue PCGH und Bier


 Anders kann man die Zeitschrift wohl nicht mehr ertragen? 

BTT: 
CD - Rohlinge (für die Generation iPod - Das sind CDs und so spielt man die Musik drauf ab), so unglaublich altmodisch, ersparen mir aber 10m Audiokabel quer durch die Wohnung von Media PC zur HiFi Anlage im Wohnzimmer


----------



## ILoveJacqueline (6. Januar 2012)

Intel Core i5 2500k c Batch


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Januar 2012)

Becks Lime


----------



## blackedition94 (7. Januar 2012)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Korrosionsschutz AntiCorro-Fluid 50ml*[/FONT]           

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator*[/FONT]           

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Watercool HK CPU LGA1366/2011 Rev. 3.0 LC*[/FONT]           

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nicke*[/FONT]           

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) High Flexible Clear*[/FONT]           

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]x[/FONT]​           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Phobya Balancer 150 black nickel





und nen Kühler für die GTX 470 hier im Forum  
*[/FONT]


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Januar 2012)

Hangover BD Steelbook, nachdems immer noch für 10€ bei Amazon drin stand hab ichs jetzt einfach gekauft.

Wet für XBOX 360, zwar die dt. Version, hat aber nur 5€ NP gekostet, von daher Hupe


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. Januar 2012)

HD-Receiver samt Smartcard


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2012)

[X] Sapphire HD 7970 
[X] Sapphire HD 7970
[X] Amazon Premiumversand


----------



## STSLeon (10. Januar 2012)

@Wa1lock. Nice (Review!)

Eine G700 um die alte Kone abzulösen


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Januar 2012)

G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
LogiLink All-in-One Card reader Alu orange, extern/USB 2.0 (CR0022) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Endlich mehr Ram <3


----------



## X-2ELL (10. Januar 2012)

neues Spielzeug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was für den doch recht warmen "Winter"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil Bilder mehr als tausend Worte sagen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Januar 2012)

Pizza @ TelePizza - Und ja ich kann nicht Kochen und steh dazu


----------



## nyso (10. Januar 2012)

Marantz PM 6003 in schwarz

Außerdem noch einen Aquacomputer aquabox professionel 5 black mit schwarzer Blende

Edit: Außerdem noch ein Lian Li C60B und die Magnethalterung für die aquabox


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2012)

2x be quiet! Dark Wings DW1  und 30,59 Liter Super E5 (1,504 €/l)


----------



## Festplatte (11. Januar 2012)

Enermax T.B. Silence (120 mm)


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Januar 2012)

Gran Turismo 5 [PlayStation 3]
Der König der Löwen [3D Blu-ray]


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. Januar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Gran Turismo 5 [PlayStation 3]
> Der König der Löwen [3D Blu-ray]


 

vorsicht gran turismo 5 macht süchtig  ich komm davon so gut wie garnicht mehr weg 





dvd+r dl nen 10er spindel


----------



## optikboom (13. Januar 2012)

3x 8800 gtx von asus via ebay


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. Januar 2012)

Nicht gekauft im eigentlichen Sinne:
Firefox 12
MfG


----------



## Hai0815 (14. Januar 2012)

Mw3...


----------



## RapToX (14. Januar 2012)

grade bestellt:

aborted - global flatline (limited edition)
aborted - slaughter & apparatus: a methodical overture
abigail williams - in the shadow of a thousand suns (limited edition)
placenta - replace your face
oceano - contagion
dying humanity - living on the razor's edge
touché amoré - parting the sea between brightness and me
ólafur arnalds - living room songs


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Januar 2012)

Einen Glenfiddich Single Malt Scotch Whisky 18 years.

Der hat 48€ gekostet und ich hoffe, dass er sein Geld wert ist. Normalerweise ist das nicht meine Preisklasse, aber der soll richtig gut sein.


----------



## Witcher (16. Januar 2012)

1x EKL Alpenfön Sella
1x Cooler Master Elite 343


----------



## Festplatte (16. Januar 2012)

Alpenföhn Sella + Harvey's neue Augen


----------



## Gamefruit93 (17. Januar 2012)

Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 Surround Headset.


----------



## Janny (17. Januar 2012)

XFX Mini-DP Port to DVI Adapter.


----------



## Equilibrium (17. Januar 2012)

Biturbo Laings mit leistungsstärkerer Platine und bis zu 8000 rpm und 400l/h durchfluss


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. Januar 2012)

Chuck Staffel 1,2 & 3
2x Nubert NuBox 381


----------



## Uziflator (19. Januar 2012)

BF3 Limited Edition


----------



## Janny (20. Januar 2012)

Ein neues Sofa


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. Januar 2012)

2 Hüllen fürs Handy


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Januar 2012)

Ne kleine Schneefräse fürs Grundstück


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Januar 2012)

Jeans, T-Shirt, 2x Pullover ... jeweils von einem Modelable weil muss ja zusammen passen


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2012)

6 Hosen. Mal sehen, welche passen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Januar 2012)

Machen so was nicht eher Frauen? 5 Tüten a 3 Sachen nach Hause schleppen davon passen 1/3 und 2/3 werden zurück gebracht. 

HW für meine Stromhungrige Workstation ... noch Stromhungrige.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. Januar 2012)

Johnny Cash - Greatest Hits für unglaubliche 3,99 €

enthält 61 Titel 

bei iTunes


----------



## computertod (20. Januar 2012)

weitere 500ml Farbe für mein Moped
wird, irgendwie wie erwartet, teurer als gedacht


----------



## Neox (21. Januar 2012)

Zwei Frauen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (21. Januar 2012)

gabs die im winterschlußverkauf ?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich auch noch nie gehört  Eine Frau kaufen und dann gleich 2. Weißt du den nicht wie wahnsinnig teuer die im Unterhalt sind? Hätte es da ein Hund nicht auch getan? Die kosten zwar auch Steuern, Futter und den ein oder anderen Tierarztbesuch aber die apportieren wenigstens ohne zu motzen 

BTT: Fahrkarten für den Nahverkehr ... musste mehr nehmen da der Verein erst ab 10€ Kreditkarten/ EC - Karten erlaubt, steht nirgendwo und selbst so eine Mini Norma irgendwo versteckt am Rande der Welt macht selbst bei 2€ - 3€ Beträgen keine Zicken.


----------



## Neox (21. Januar 2012)

Nein.. das war zahl 1 nimm 2. und war ja auch nur für eine Nacht


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Januar 2012)

Diese Woche:
You Da One.mp3
Countdown + Countdown (RedTop Radio Edit - Clean).mp3


----------



## wheeler (21. Januar 2012)

acrylglass ,300X300 mm 3 mm dick


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2012)

Eine neue Autobatterie


----------



## moe (21. Januar 2012)

Einen Fusion Rechner für Vatters neuen Office PC.


----------



## joraku (21. Januar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine neue Autobatterie


 
Winterzeit ist Autobatteriekaufzeit. 
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, die neuere Batterie gibt schon schneller den Geist auf als die Vorige. Vielleicht auch nur so ein Gefühl. 

@T: 16 GB mirco SDHC (was für eine Bezeichnung) für mein HTC Explorer.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Januar 2012)

Ne WD Green 3TB hier im Forum.
THX an PSP-Hacker


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Januar 2012)

Immer doch


----------



## watercooled (21. Januar 2012)

joraku schrieb:
			
		

> Winterzeit ist Autobatteriekaufzeit.
> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, die neuere Batterie gibt schon schneller den Geist auf als die Vorige. Vielleicht auch nur so ein Gefühl.
> 
> @T: 16 GB mirco SDHC (was für eine Bezeichnung) für mein HTC Explorer.



Nicht nur bei dir 

Eine Tüte Cheesburger


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2012)

joraku schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist Autobatteriekaufzeit.
> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, die neuere Batterie gibt schon schneller den Geist auf als die Vorige. Vielleicht auch nur so ein Gefühl.


Manchmal hilft auch einfach laden  . 

@Topic:
1x 890FX Deluxe 3 mit verschmortem ATX-Stecker zum "angemessenen" Preis
1x ATX Stecker
Was soll ich sagen: Ein bisschen Litze, ein bisschen Lot und es geht wieder .


----------



## JensderRoggi (23. Januar 2012)

deleted


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Januar 2012)

Ide leitet mit dem [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*Asus VE248H *das Full HD Zeitalter bei sich ein  Jetzt macht die GTX 570 auch mal ein bisschen Sinn 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. Januar 2012)

- Android Tablet hier im Forum
- Fußball-Schuhe von Puma bei Zalando
- und 2 Handyhüllen auf Ebay


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Januar 2012)

Ein Maximus III Formula


----------



## dididerdon (25. Januar 2012)

i5 2500k
gtx 560ti 448
P8P67
antec 520
fractal arc midi
crucial m4
teamgroup elite 8gb
dell u2312hm
asus vs248h

Bald hab ich die 100


----------



## Boller (25. Januar 2012)

Diese Jacke habe ich zum Glück vor 3 Tagen bestellt, so das ich es Mitte/Ende Februar endlich anziehen kann, natürlich mit den passenden Gloves, Edel-Jeans usw.

hätte ich die Jacke heute bestellt, würde ichs erst Mitte/Ende April bekommen


Jacke:
Original Drive Scorpion Jacket | Ryan Gosling | Drive Jacket


Gloves:
Tan Mens Driving Gloves - Woods of Shropshire


Ich freu mich schon darauf, in diesem Outfit mit meinem Auto (BMW 323(E46) Coupe Video - Edel3er - MyVideo) den Asphalt zum glühen zu bringen.


ps. der Zahnstocher darf natürlich nicht fehlen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir einen 2700K geholt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Januar 2012)

2700K wieso das denn?  Für 100 mhz so einen aufpreis zum 2600K?  Oder sind die jetzt gleich teuer?

2 x NuBox 381er
Blu Ray: Shooter, Machete, Riddick und Pitchblack im Steelbook und the book of eli


----------



## bludi007 (26. Januar 2012)

Crucial M4 128GB


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Januar 2012)

TES Skyrim - Futter für neuen Monitor


----------



## sp01 (26. Januar 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> TES Skyrim - Futter für neuen Monitor


Viel Spaß


----------



## grumpich (27. Januar 2012)

Bohrer und Bitset...


----------



## ILoveJacqueline (27. Januar 2012)

2 Cd's. Rise Against Endgame und Cassandra Steen Mir So Nah


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (28. Januar 2012)

grumpich schrieb:
			
		

> Bohrer und Bitset...



Details? :p

Ne neue Winterjacke, wird ja offensichtlich doch kalt ^^


----------



## STSLeon (28. Januar 2012)

2 Pullover, 4 Basic T-Shirts, 1 Gürtel und eine Jeans


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Januar 2012)

0,5L Kaffee, ein belegtes Brötchen und 2 Flaschen Club Mate..


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Januar 2012)

90€, 3 Punkte, eventuell 1 Monat Fahrverbot und nur das Wegen eines Golffahrers der meint, bei Nebel Lichthupen und Fernlicht Party machen zu müssen -.-


----------



## computertod (28. Januar 2012)

was hast du dann gemacht? oder warst du der Golffahrer?^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Januar 2012)

Corsair Flash Voyager GT USB 3.0 16GB (max. Write 36 MB/Sec.  max. Read 139 MB/Sec.) 

Da kommt ein Live Linux drauf


----------



## avio1982 (28. Januar 2012)

Neues Auto & Motorrad   hoffentlich wirds bald wärmer.


----------



## AeroX (28. Januar 2012)

avio1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Auto & Motorrad   hoffentlich wirds bald wärmer.



Im Lotto gewonnen oder was?


----------



## avio1982 (28. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Im Lotto gewonnen oder was?



Neee.....habe ich mir einfach mal verdient.    Habe ja fleißig gespart.


----------



## computertod (28. Januar 2012)

und was für Fahrzeuge sind es geworden?


----------



## avio1982 (28. Januar 2012)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> und was für Fahrzeuge sind es geworden?



Ein Audi A6 & eine Bandit 1250 S


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Januar 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> was hast du dann gemacht? oder warst du der Golffahrer?^^


 
Nene ich saß im BMW. Bin an die Kreuzung gefahren, vor mir noch ein anderer, der hatte grün, ich auch habe ich gesehen, dann kam einen Nebelwand und als ich da drin war, fängt der Golf an Fernlich sowie Lichthupen Party zu machen und ich hab nichts mehr gesehen, nicht mal mehr die Ampel. Als ich dann wieder etwas sag, kam das Blitzlicht des Blitzer und ich sah auf dann endlich die Ampel wieder. Leider war sie in dem falle nun Rot -.-

Für mich heißt es also Idioten test machen da ich erst seit 2 Monaten meinen Führerschein habe.


----------



## AeroX (28. Januar 2012)

avio1982 schrieb:


> Neee.....habe ich mir einfach mal verdient.    Habe ja fleißig gespart.


 
Na dann sei es dir gegönnt  

@PSP-Hacker: Viel Spass,  bist nicht der einzige der das machen muss 


@Topic: Display schutzfolie for iPad


----------



## Blutengel (28. Januar 2012)

Einen JVC RX-5000R Dolby Surround Receiver für 67 Euro incl. Versand bei Ebay 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch 40m Lautsprecherkabel und Cinchkabel zum Anschluss des Verstärkers


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (28. Januar 2012)

Fast & Furious 5 auf BluRay
Auto Bild (Wenn die nicht objektiver wird, meine letzte Ausgabe...)
diverse Alkoholika für die anstehende Geburtstagsfeier


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> @PSP-Hacker: Viel Spass,  bist nicht der einzige der das machen muss



Danke, bin ich wenigstens schon nicht alleine 

@Topic:

Ne neue Schutzfolie für mein HTC HD2


----------



## RedBrain (28. Januar 2012)

Ein indiziertes Spiel direkt bei Drei De Bereich ergattert, da es in anderen Shop nicht mal zu finden ist...


----------



## Clonemaster (28. Januar 2012)

2x Acer GD245hq, die gesellen sich zum dritten der bereits vorhanden ist


----------



## avio1982 (28. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann sei es dir gegönnt
> 
> @PSP-Hacker: Viel Spass,  bist nicht der einzige der das machen muss
> 
> @Topic: Display schutzfolie for iPad



Danke danke.


----------



## bjoern1982 (29. Januar 2012)

i5 2500k
Asus P8P68 Rev 3.1
Wärmeleitpaste 
Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
2 x 120er Lüfter Blau LED
1 x 140er Lüfter Blau/Rot LED
Logitech 2.1 PC Lautpsprecher


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2012)

Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 4g
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333
AMD II X4 960T BE
ASRock 970 Extreme3

So als Übergangslösung


----------



## grumpich (29. Januar 2012)

JAck (Nightmare Before Christmas) Wandtatoo


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Januar 2012)

PlayStation Move Starter Pack.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (29. Januar 2012)

32 gb USB Stick


----------



## Festplatte (30. Januar 2012)

L.A. Noire, aber ich kann es immer noch nicht zocken, weil meine Grafikkarte noch nicht zurück ist!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2012)

Ein paar Blu Rays


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2012)

Assassin's Creed: Revelations für 26,97€ bei Amazon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2012)

Für schmales Geld eine 7600GT für meine Testsammlung


----------



## skdiggy (31. Januar 2012)

27zoll Monitor von acer,ein M3 gewindeschneider ,fast five und die dritte Staffel von Prison Break


----------



## BigBubby (31. Januar 2012)

Asus Transformer Prime mit Dock in Grau. 
Mal gucken wann es ankommt.


----------



## RapToX (31. Januar 2012)

vans babyschuhe für mein patenkind. das kommt zwar erst in 2 monaten zur welt, aber bei dem preis musste ich einfach zuschlagen 
für mich gabs dann noch ein hemd und ein longsleeve.


----------



## bjoern1982 (31. Januar 2012)

LED Leisten für meinen Monitor


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Januar 2012)

N neues handy, hätt nie gedacht dass ich irgendwann doch son teil kaufe^^
htc EVO 3D


----------



## biohaufen (31. Januar 2012)

Ein Lian Li A05FNB --> Ich brauch ein kleineres Gehäuse, das man auf den Tisch stellen kann.
Und passend dazu eine Laufwerksblende von Lian Li aus Aluminium in Schwarz --> C02


----------



## Clonemaster (2. Februar 2012)

Asus Xonar Essence STX


----------



## RedBrain (3. Februar 2012)

Microsoft Office 2010 Home and Student Deutsch (DVD-Version) bei Alternate dank 20% Rabatt


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2012)

Frei.Wild -  _Die Welt Brennt_ - Live in Stuttgart (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [DVD]
Killer Elite [Blu-Ray]


----------



## Witcher (3. Februar 2012)

eine Küche


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Februar 2012)

Ein S27A850D bei Alternate


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2012)

Ein paar Blu Rays


----------



## zøtac (3. Februar 2012)

Einen Echtleder Geldbeutel/Handytasche im Carbon Design


----------



## Neox (3. Februar 2012)

Das übliche:

Eine Frau für heut Abend, ne Packung fertig Popcorn, Nachos mit Käse Dipp und zwei Flaschen Havanna und 2 Kästen Cola.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2012)

Mein Auto, vor ein paar Tagen endlich abgeholt


----------



## Windows0.1 (3. Februar 2012)

Bazoo Shiva Gaming maus


----------



## bjoern1982 (3. Februar 2012)

Pcgh Flexi Abo


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Was für eins?


 
BMW 118D Fl schwarz mit Alus, M-Sportfahrwerk und Sportsitzen. Sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## Neox (4. Februar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> BMW 118D Fl schwarz mit Alus, M-Sportfahrwerk und Sportsitzen. Sieht echt klasse aus


 

 sehr gut 

Zwei Snickers und ne Packung Kondome


----------



## Darkknightrippper (4. Februar 2012)

Denon AVR 1312 für ~185€. Dazu noch ein paar Kabel.


----------



## AeroX (5. Februar 2012)

iPad 2 Leder tasche & displayschutzfolie - ENDLICH


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2012)

Banner Power Bull 95 Ah - Starterbatterie. Dank 12%-Gutschein und keine Versandkosten ab 100€ kaum teurer als die 72 Ah Variante...  Da nimmt man das doch mal mit.


----------



## Windows0.1 (5. Februar 2012)

einen neuen Samsung bluray Player


----------



## batmaan (5. Februar 2012)

ein xbox wireless controller für pc inkl. f1 für 35 Euro.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Februar 2012)

VARTA E11 Blue Dynamic, Assassins Creed Revelation und eine neue Corsair Force Series 3 F120


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Februar 2012)

Eine Goldhalskette für die Liebe meines Lebens  
1,5 monatslöhne sind drauf aber sie ist mir jeden Cent wert


----------



## Witcher (6. Februar 2012)

Ein Sofa und ein Kühlschrank wobei man bei der kälte eigentlich keinen bräuchte


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. Februar 2012)

Einen neuen Monitor.


----------



## sfc (6. Februar 2012)

The NExt Generation auf Blu-ray und ein neues Mauspad


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Februar 2012)

Intel Core i5-2500k
Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 
Arctic Cooling MX2 Wlp

Nach gut 3 Jahren wars mal echt nötig...


----------



## lukas1234321 (6. Februar 2012)

Asus VS238H


----------



## zøtac (6. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Eine Goldhalskette für die Liebe meines Lebens
> 1,5 monatslöhne sind drauf aber sie ist mir jeden Cent wert


 Das geht vorbei, keine Sorge

10m Papes auf der Rolle


----------



## ich558 (6. Februar 2012)

GTX 285 für 55€


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Februar 2012)

Witcher schrieb:


> Ein Sofa und ein Kühlschrank wobei man bei der kälte eigentlich keinen bräuchte


 Sag das nicht, mein Kühlschrank läuft und läuft ... ist wohl die Rache dafür das ich ihn Monatelang nicht im Betrieb hatte 

Topic:
Für 60€ einkaufen gewesen und der besagte Kühlschrank sieht immer noch leer aus - So viel zum Thema "Das kommt den Deutschen nur so vor dass der Euro alles teurer gemacht hat" bzw. "Die Deutschen verdienen wieder mehr und haben mehr Geld in der Tasche" <--- Passt ja auch da hin ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2012)

Offtopic ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## Festplatte (6. Februar 2012)

LED-Leisten!


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

The Darkness II im Amazon-Special-Angebot!  

Amazon.de: Games: Pre-Order-Aktion: The Darkness 2

Und an Terra, Alan Wake und Syndicate überleg ich noch rum^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Februar 2012)

AMD Athlon X2 260 Boxed
MSI 760GM-P23
8GB Teamgroup Kit CL9 1333er


----------



## Lazarus_at (8. Februar 2012)

Einen Supernova 1260 mit 4 220er Lüfter um 120€


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Februar 2012)

BLUE SKY EXO2 B-STOCK


50€ gespart..


----------



## 1821984 (8. Februar 2012)

Ballistol und nen Heckscheibenwischer. Der alte durfte nach 4,5 Jahren mal weg.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Februar 2012)

Undisputed 3


----------



## EyeHaveYou (8. Februar 2012)

Asus 6970 DCII


----------



## Janny (8. Februar 2012)

Viel Alkohol für's Wochenende, Eine Ikea LED Leiste (Bunt) und was für denn Körper -> Creatin!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. Februar 2012)

- optisches Soundkabel für PS3 an Soundbar
- Metal Gear Solid HD Collection
- Alvin und die Chipmunks 1+2 für die Freundin


----------



## moe (9. Februar 2012)

Ne 600er Bandit mit gerade mal 14kkm.


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2012)

Liquid Moly 5w40 - 44Euro
Nippon Ölfilter 5Euro 
NGK Zündkerzen 8Euro


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Februar 2012)

24 staffel 2
Eisbrecher Die hölle muss warten
Micro SD 16 GB


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Februar 2012)

Logitech Harmony 650
Momentan hab ich die 300i hier, aber die ist einfach `ne Zumutung...


----------



## quadratkeks (10. Februar 2012)

Golf VI Variant mit 2.0tdi als "Match" Sondermodell inkl. Vollausstattung außer Leder und Kessy

Liefertermin etwa KW31

...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Februar 2012)

Fett verlesen bei eBay -.- Ich dachte da steht GTX580 und nicht GTX570 -.- Naja jetzt hab ich eine Palit Sonic Platinum für 180€ bekommen


----------



## Festplatte (11. Februar 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Fett verlesen bei eBay -.- Ich dachte da steht GTX580 und nicht GTX570 -.- Naja jetzt hab ich eine Palit Sonic Platinum für 180€ bekommen



Ist doch auch gut!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Februar 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ist dich auch gut!


 
Ich weiß, nur weiß ich jetzt nicht ob ich sie Benchen und weiter verkaufen soll oder meine GTX580 verkaufen und mir davon eine zweite GTX570 zu holen und damit SLI zu machen^^


----------



## Festplatte (11. Februar 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, nur weiß ich jetzt nicht ob ich sie Benchen und weiter verkaufen soll oder meine GTX580 verkaufen und mir davon eine zweite GTX570 zu holen und damit SLI zu machen^^



Weiterverkaufen und ne zweite GTX580 holen!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (12. Februar 2012)

Eventuell wäre ich an der 570 interessiert 

Geschenk für die Freundin.
Unzähliger Kram bei Ikea
Neues Shirt bei Qwertee


----------



## bjoern1982 (12. Februar 2012)

Sidewinder X4, Bastlerglas, Dremelaufsätze, Tesa beidseitig klebendes Tape,Kabelsleeves Black/orange inkl. Schrumpfschläuche. Farbe zum lackerien für das Innenleben des Gehäuses. Kabelsleevewerkzeug. 
Das Vergessen der Bestellung für das Razer Mousepad, kostenlos


----------



## Oromus (12. Februar 2012)

Eine Stichsäge. Einen HTC Flyer. Und eine CD für meine Frau.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Februar 2012)

So und die nächste Graka bei eBay gekauft^^ Diesmal eine Zotac GTX580 für sage und schreibe 268,00€


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Februar 2012)

Neue Schuhe (Dockers Winterstiefel), eine Hose und Lederhandschuhe.


----------



## Janny (13. Februar 2012)

Neue Rohlinge. Und gleich noch ein Geschenk für die Freundin, wenn ich nur wüsste was


----------



## m3ntry (13. Februar 2012)

G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit und Xavax Energiekostenmessgerät Green Eco Premium


----------



## bjoern1982 (13. Februar 2012)

Die wohl übelstrichendste Grundierung 

Und für die Freundin wird es wohl erst morgen Nachmittag was. Aber Valentinstag ist ja gottseidank bis 24:00 Uhr


----------



## Uziflator (13. Februar 2012)

Xbox 360 - Konsole Slim 250 GB inkl. Forza 3 + Crysis 2


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2012)

Ein neues Skyrim Exemplar.  OMG, bin jetzt schon wieder aufgeregt.


----------



## unterseebotski (14. Februar 2012)

Ne XFX HD6950 Dual Fan mit 2 GB - die wird in den nächsten Tagen meine betagte HD 4870 mit 512 MB ablösen und hoffentlich eine spürbare Mehrleistung bringen... 

Eine Crysis 2 UK-Version liegt auch schon bereit, wird aber erst dann installiert, wenn die GraKa läuft...


----------



## MisterJo (15. Februar 2012)

Eine Kamara Panasonic DMC-FZ150

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ150 Kompakttest


----------



## Memphys (15. Februar 2012)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41wet-v8%2BLL._SX385_.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*me gusta*


----------



## moe (17. Februar 2012)

Ne Suzuki GSF 600N.


----------



## crankrider (17. Februar 2012)

endlich ein mini-HDMI auf HDMI-Kabel von KanaaN
für mein neues Philips "Baby" 

und für meine Süsse eine "I love Milka" Schachtel damit es nicht allzu viel Stress gibt, 
wenn Sie es sieht 

Grüße,
crank


----------



## Festplatte (17. Februar 2012)

Alpenföhn Sella!  Aber leider ist der ein bisschen lauter als erwartet!  Naja, ich tausch den Lüfter wohl aus!


----------



## Joho (17. Februar 2012)

Ein Kasten Bier *rülps*


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2012)

Eine Salzkristalllampe und ein kleines Radio.


----------



## Siffer81 (18. Februar 2012)

Ne SSD, Samsung 830 Series 256gb.


----------



## Janny (18. Februar 2012)

Logitech G11 und Razer Copperhead in Rot.


----------



## motek-18 (18. Februar 2012)

was neues für die wakü


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Februar 2012)

Duke Nukem Forever [PlayStation 3]
Dante's Inferno [PlayStation 3]


----------



## computertod (19. Februar 2012)

hintere Mopedfelge


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2012)

avm fritz box fon wlan 7170


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Februar 2012)

Das Humble Bundle! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## RapToX (19. Februar 2012)

blu-rays:
scarface (steelbook)
gladiator (steelbook)
riddick (steelbook)
#9 (steelbook)


musik:
blessed by a broken heart - feel the power


----------



## Festplatte (20. Februar 2012)

Nicht gekauft, eher geschenkt bekommen, schaut mal in die User-News!  Drei Animationsprogramme kostenlos!


----------



## seppo1887 (20. Februar 2012)

Morgen hole ich mein Motorola Razr ab. *freu*


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Februar 2012)

Ne PSVita. Morgen ist die dann da.


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2012)

Western Digital Elements, 2.5", 320GB, USB 2.0


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Februar 2012)

Eine E-Zigarette samt Liquid.


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2012)

Eine Cola und 60 Liter Shell V-Power.


----------



## TankCommander (22. Februar 2012)

Fright Night (1985) DVD

Freu mich schon, da die Neuverfilmung mir überhaupt nicht gefällt. Wenn man das Remake aus den golden 80er kennt.


----------



## Siffer81 (22. Februar 2012)

Gestern Bestellt: Asus Radeon HD7970 

Greetz


----------



## lukyluke (22. Februar 2012)

Ne Crucial SSD M4 128GB, da die OCZ schon zum 2. Mal den Geist aufgegeben hat!


----------



## True Monkey (22. Februar 2012)

2550k
Asrock p67 extreme 
128er Cm4
2 Tb platte
Gtx 570
16 gb ram (low voltage)
Dark rock pro
Blue ray laufwerk
CM 690 

Meine Frau will ihren eigenen kleinen Rechner


----------



## computertod (22. Februar 2012)

gestern: 2 relativ gute Mopedfelgen und einen neuwertigen Metzeler MO90 für zusammen 30€
und grad noch nen Döner


----------



## kr0 (23. Februar 2012)

Teamgroup 8gb ram, ne xonar dg, x6 und g500 und ordentlich suesses beim zuckerbäcker.de


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2012)

Einen PII 960T. Der oc resistente 965be wird auf Dauer zu langweilig.


----------



## roadgecko (23. Februar 2012)

Navigon KFZ-Halter für mein Samsung Galaxy S1


----------



## Hardware Narr91 (23. Februar 2012)

Zwei Genelec 8030A fürs produzieren^^


----------



## Micha77 (24. Februar 2012)

Samy Deluxe-Der Letzte Tanz&Schwarzweiss


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2012)

Original Samsung 2000mAh Akku für mein SGS2


----------



## Eftilon (24. Februar 2012)

Heute war ein grossartiger Tag, nach 16 Jahren habe ich mir eindlich einen neuen Gaul gegönnt 

Hier isser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und fier die produkt spec: F55X - Felt Bicycles

lg

eftilon


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. Februar 2012)

Ein IBM Thinkpad 770X mit einem PII 300MHz, 64MB RAM, 8GB HDD und einer Trident Cyber9397DVD GPU. 

Kinder da kommt Nostalgie auf... ich hoffe nur es ist nur so viel defekt/nicht mitgeliefert wie angegeben.


----------



## Uziflator (25. Februar 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution bei Steam für 16,99€.


----------



## onslaught (25. Februar 2012)

10 Festmeter frisches Buchenholz, in Stämmen


----------



## Festplatte (26. Februar 2012)

Nicht gekauft, eher runtergeladen: TF2! Testet es auch mal, es ist total super!


----------



## EddyEdik (26. Februar 2012)

Einige Sachen bei Shisha-Nil


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (26. Februar 2012)

Die vorhandene PS3 gegen eine XBOX 360 getauscht.
Zusätzlich den Markt untersucht um in Sachen Drahtesel eine purchase decision herbei zu führen


----------



## Painkiller (27. Februar 2012)

War diesmal nicht so viel:

- AVM Fritz!WLAN Repeater 300E
(Für sagenhafte 60€ bei Saturn oO)
@ geizhals ist er noch bei 72,88€. 

- Attack the Block [Blu-Ray]


----------



## bjoern1982 (27. Februar 2012)

Fahrradschläuche


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder Amazons 3 für 15€
*Leonard Cohen* - Songs from the Road 
*Nirvana* - Nevermind
*Stevie Ray Vaughan*- Live At Carnegie Hall


----------



## Witcher (27. Februar 2012)

Wasserkocher und ein Schrank


----------



## KillerCroc (27. Februar 2012)

Alice Madness Returns Uncut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder ein paar Filme


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2012)

HIS Radeon HD 6770


----------



## biohaufen (27. Februar 2012)

Gigabyte X58A UD3R NEU für 99€, naja das habe ich zwar schon am Freitag gekauft, ist aber heute erst angekommen xD


----------



## computertod (28. Februar 2012)

grad von meinem Bruder n Mopedkennzeichen für 2012 von der allianz mitbringen lassen


----------



## Thallassa (28. Februar 2012)

KillerCroc schrieb:


> Alice Madness Returns Uncut


 
Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr nice, meiner Meinung nach mit Deus Ex das Beste, was Spieltechnisch 2011 auf den Markt geworfen wurde 


--> Ein BlueSky Exo2 - das musste einfach sein. Konnte nur leider nicht mehr dafür ausgeben, ansonsten wären es wohl die M-Audio Studiophile DSM3 geworden


----------



## Grav3 (29. Februar 2012)

1 Schlafzimmer 666,-€
2 Roste à 89,-€
2 7-Zonen-Kaltschaummatratzen (Stärke 2) à 179,-€
1 Sofa inkl. Hocker 395,-€
1 TV-Wand 269,-€
1 Couchtisch 49,90€
1 Teppich 169,-€
4 Stühle à 5,-€ (für Küchentisch-Eigenkonstruktion)
------------------------
Amazon:
2 2GB DDR3 SO-DIMM 13,90€ 
1 iPhone Bone ~20€
1 4,5kg XXL Toblerone 36,-€ (letzten CyberMonday)
--------------------------
1 gebrauchtes Dell Latitude E4300 Laptop 50,-€

das waren so die größten sachen... dann noch jede menge kleinzeugs für ca. 100,-€

lange nicht mehr geschrieben... daher auf einmal soooo viel..


----------



## Hai0815 (29. Februar 2012)

1x be quiet! BQT T12025-MR-2
1x be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced


----------



## Eftilon (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir das gute alte "Crimson Skies" gebraucht gekauft, heute angekommen 



eftilon


----------



## JC88 (2. März 2012)

Gestern Abend bei Amazon:

Mass Effect 3 vorbestellt
Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gene3


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2012)

2x 10€ PSC für MW3
Modern Warfare 3 Uncut auf gamekey.biz.


----------



## RainbowCrash (3. März 2012)

- 10€ PSC
- 6x20 Imbuss Schrauben


----------



## nyso (3. März 2012)

Iiyama ProLite E2773HDS-B1 bei der 20% Aktion von Alternate Statt 264€ nur 210


----------



## True Monkey (3. März 2012)

Pentium G630 LGA 1155


----------



## Jimini (3. März 2012)

Eine USV, eine APC Back-UPS Pro 900VA*. *Schickes Teil.

MfG Jimini


----------



## bjoern1982 (3. März 2012)

LG 2541T LED Monitor


----------



## JensderRoggi (3. März 2012)

deleted


----------



## Janny (3. März 2012)

Ein Lian Li A77FR


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (5. März 2012)

2 Drahtesel
Einen Satz Gartenmöbel


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. März 2012)

USB 3.0 Verlängerungskabel 
Jetzt muss ich mich nicht mehr bücken


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. März 2012)

Sprühlack, um endlich den Einheitsschwarz des PCs zu bannen. Hab zwar nicht wirklich Ahnung von lackieren, aber das macht es lustiger


----------



## Fatality (5. März 2012)

iPhone 4 Display  endlich bald wieder freie sicht^^


----------



## SwissBullet (5. März 2012)

Corsair H70 All In One CPU Wasser Kühler.
Der Einbau hat mir fast den verstand geraubt:banghead:


----------



## Janny (5. März 2012)

- Lian Li PC A77FR 
-Bequiet Dark Power Pro P7 650W


----------



## norse (6. März 2012)

Teufel Ultima 40 *-*


----------



## bjoern1982 (8. März 2012)

Viel zu teure Briefmarken!


----------



## PC GAMER (10. März 2012)

Aerocool Touch-2000

Lüftersteuerung


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. März 2012)

4x Enermax Lüfter in Rot 
aber jetzt vorerst nichts mehr!!!


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. März 2012)

8gb Ram für mein MacBook Pro...  
Jetzt läufts hoffentlich endlich flüssig... oder auch nicht -.- ARGH schon wieder hänger


----------



## Janny (10. März 2012)

Cebit eintritt (wenigstens Ermäßigt) und ein Iphone 4 Case.


----------



## Conqi (10. März 2012)

Nen iPod Shuffle mit 2GB. Gewonnen beim Tag der Mathematik in Münster. Und jetzt weiß ich warum ich mir nie nen Apple-Gerät kaufen würde, das meckert mich an, wenn ich meine Musik einfach so draufzieh. Muss auch ja alles über diese mega umständliche iTunes-Kacke laufen.


----------



## KillerCroc (10. März 2012)

American McGee's Alice


----------



## KillerCroc (11. März 2012)

Mass Effect 3


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. März 2012)

Asus P6X58D-E, Intel Core i7-920 und 3x 2GB Crucial Ballistix ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2012)

Eine Asus Xonar DSAsus Soundkarte Xonar DS 7.1 PCI - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## JimPanske (12. März 2012)

_Bei Ikea: 

2x BENNO CD-/DVD-Turm (weiß) 

für je 5,55€ 
_


----------



## bjoern1982 (12. März 2012)

Bioshock & Dead Space 1 bei Steam


----------



## Dolceman (12. März 2012)

Roccat Kone +


----------



## Andreas13362 (12. März 2012)

Intel Core i5 2500K, ASRock Extreme 4 Gen3, 8GB Corsair Vengeance, Crucial m4 64GB, Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, BeQuiet Straight Power 680W, Phantom 410

und noch keine GraKa  

(alles gestern gekauft )


----------



## Grav3 (13. März 2012)

2 mal CnMemory Phantom II SSD 60GB  (1x für mein Netbook & 1x für 'nen Kollegen) .... gabs das Stück für 59,99€ beim Expert


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (13. März 2012)

Zowie AM GS und eine DeathAdder Black Edtion ReSpawn. Kinokarten und ein Kümmelbrot.


----------



## jumpel (13. März 2012)

Athlon XP 2400+, 2600+, 2800+ zwei boxed Kühler, Radeon 9600 passiv, ASRock Board.
Mit Versand 12,50 :]


----------



## the_pierced (14. März 2012)

Eine Corsair Vengeance M60. Mal antesten das Teil


----------



## Witcher (14. März 2012)

Einen LG 42LW4500


----------



## KastenBier (14. März 2012)

Ein Roccat - High Sense Mousepad und einen Lite-On S-ATA DVD-Brenner


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2012)

Es war endlich soweit.
Das hier hab ich endlich bestellt und bezahlt: Wunschliste vom 03.12.2011, 17:37 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KastenBier (14. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Es war endlich soweit.
> Das hier hab ich endlich bestellt und bezahlt: Wunschliste vom 03.12.2011, 17:37 | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Du kaufst dir ein Board ohne Prozessor? ^^


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir ein Board ohne Prozessor? ^^


 
Guck dochmal in die Sig welche CPU ich schon hab


----------



## Istanbul (14. März 2012)

Morgen kommen, Mein Prozessor  Intel I5-2500K  und meine interne Festplatte WesternDigital... das heisst ich kann am Wochenende mein neuen Rechner zambasteln 

Mein System:  

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Silver Airrow 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68X-UD3-B3
Grafikkarte:Gigabyte HD 6970 2GB GDDR5 Windforce 3
Festplatten: WesternDigital 2TB  -  Samsung 830 128GB SSD
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream Pro  600W
RAM: 2x4GB Corsair XMS 3
und 2x 120mm Lüfter in weiß noch extra (:

ich denke das wars.. ^^ 

lg


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Guck dochmal in die Sig welche CPU ich schon hab


 Viel Spaß beim Bauen und Nutzen! 

Ich habe mir "Orcs must die!" gekauft!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## FreeRyder|44 (14. März 2012)

Zalman Z9 Plus müsste morgen ankommen


----------



## mixxed_up (14. März 2012)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Jubiläumsausgabe [PlayStation 3]

Endlich.


----------



## sp01 (15. März 2012)

Diablo 2 als digitaler Download.


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2012)

Das A-Team:

- Staffel 2,3,4 & 5

*Mission: Impossible Phantom Protokoll Steelbook (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]*

*Die Abenteuer von Tim  & Struppi - Das Geheimnis der Einhorn (Limited Fine Art Collectible  Boxset, Steelbook, exklusiv bei Amazon) [Blu-ray]*


----------



## bjoern1982 (15. März 2012)

XFX Radeon HD 7950 Black Edition


----------



## 1821984 (15. März 2012)

Ne Kiste Vilsa, 2x MezzoMix 1l und paar Pille aus der Apotheke


----------



## Janny (15. März 2012)

Die 3 Erweiterungspackete für CoD BO.


----------



## JimPanske (15. März 2012)

Das Schmuckstück hier:

*Panasonic Viera TX-P50GT30E*

http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/bjhzg9jn/50gt30.jpg


----------



## JC88 (15. März 2012)

ME3 DLC "Aus der Asche"


----------



## Micha77 (17. März 2012)

Gestern ein HTC Evo 3D


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. März 2012)

Age of Empires 3 Complete Edition (inkl. 2 Addons) für 26€
Spiele bis dahin die Demo xD
Das ist soo cool!


----------



## SwissBullet (18. März 2012)

Habe mir ein 4×4 (16gb) DDR3 1866er Kit von Corsair gegönnt.


----------



## CeresPK (20. März 2012)

2 Stück von denen hier:
Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D 58,4 cm TFT-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

werden dann wohl meinen BenQ XL2410T und den LGW2261VP (60Hz  ) ablösen


----------



## joraku (20. März 2012)

Hat jemand so eine Brille von Sony die er mir schenken will? Sowas will ich mal ausprobieren, aber der Preis ist dann doch zu krass. 

2x Blu Ray
Transformers 3 + Tödliches Kommando


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. März 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaaaagaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! GTX480 SLI für 310€


----------



## Joho (20. März 2012)

Ein MTB von Rotwild R.R2 HT Race.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. März 2012)

Ein Samsung s23a700d (Geiler Monitor)

Cm Storm Trooper

Und einen verdammt noch mal nicht angekommenen Computer.


----------



## computertod (21. März 2012)

@Power
du solltest dir mal die Editierfunktion ansehen 

@T:
Neue Schuhe von Zoo York, mal sehen ob die auch wieder 4-5 Jahre halten


----------



## CeresPK (21. März 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ein Samsung s23a700d (Geiler Monitor)


 

 muhahahaha 

Gerade eben war der Postbote da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onslaught (23. März 2012)

Kettenrad, Schwert und 2 neue Rapid-Super für mein Stihl-Schätzelein


----------



## taks (23. März 2012)

Nen Quittenbaum, zwei Kübel Sand und ein Lottoschein


----------



## CeresPK (23. März 2012)

Ein Corsair HX850 und eine POV GTX680 

mal schauen wann es ankommt


----------



## Istanbul (24. März 2012)

Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm Lüfter White LED

Ich hab mir gedacht ich Bau mir einfach noch einen 200er in mein Thermaltake Overseer RX-I (:
Man kann ja nie genug haben... ^^


----------



## STSLeon (24. März 2012)

Ein Iphone 4S... keinen Bock mehr auf Android gehabt


----------



## NiklasRi (24. März 2012)

Gaming PC


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. März 2012)

Eine zweite HD5870^^


----------



## Neox (24. März 2012)

Heute Mittag einen Anzug und eine 2TB externe von WD


----------



## Vapor3Z (24. März 2012)

Nette Bestellung @ Fragesteller 

Habe mir zuletzt Uncharted Golden Abyss gekauft


----------



## JackOnell (24. März 2012)

DEAD ISLAND, SILENT HILL DP,
und ein Benzinfeuerzeug.


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2012)

Von Freitag:

- 2x Hoodie
- 2x T-Shirt

T-Shirt (B&C) N7 Logo Dark Grey - Gaming - Coole T-Shirts für Gamer, Retrofans und Zocker kaufen und verschenken!
T-Shirt (B&C) Normandy SR2 Cerberus Logo Schwarz - Gaming - Coole T-Shirts für Gamer, Retrofans und Zocker kaufen und verschenken!

- Mass Effect 2
- Red Faction Armageddon - Commando & Recon-Edition
- Universalnetzteil für Notebooks


----------



## mixxed_up (26. März 2012)

Für mich die Jurassic Park Trilogie [Blu-ray], und für Muddern Das letzte Einhorn [Blu-ray].


----------



## moe (26. März 2012)

Einen Satz Motorrad Klamotten.


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2012)

Einen Satz Autoreifen.


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. März 2012)

Eine "Gibson" Gitarre für viel zu viel Geld!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (27. März 2012)

Druckerpatronen


----------



## onslaught (28. März 2012)

Eine neue TH-Motorsäge  superleicht, 2 PS.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2012)

Bücher! 


Harry Potter And The Philosopher's Stone
Harry Potter And The Chamber Of Secrets

Endlich mal das englische Original lesen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2012)

Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II


----------



## JackOnell (29. März 2012)

Noch ein Benzinfeuerzeug und ein 8Gb USB - stick von corsair.


----------



## Re4dt (29. März 2012)

Neues Fahrrad von Jehlebikes  Der Sommer kann kommen!!!


----------



## euklein (29. März 2012)

Eine neue Angel!!! Am Ostermontag geht es auf die riesige Fische


----------



## onslaught (29. März 2012)

Eine Hartmetall-Sägekette und ein Fällheber mit Wendehaken.


----------



## Blutengel (29. März 2012)

Ein Paar Heco Victa 201.

So langsam wird meine Soundanlage immer besser! Nächsten Monat die Asus DX und der Klang wird echt langsam was Feines  

Ein guter Centerlautsprecher ist auch noch in Planung, außerdem  werd ich demnächst wieder Zugriff auf eine Schreinerei haben und dann werden Ständer für die Heco`s und Umrandungen für die Entkopplungssteine des Subwoofers gebaut.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (30. März 2012)

Diverse Klamotten und Silent Hill Downpour


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2012)

Vorbestellt: 


Assassin's Creed III Join or Die Edition [PlayStation 3]
Risen 2 Collectors Edition [PlayStation 3]


----------



## skdiggy (30. März 2012)

Kryptonite New York fahgettaboutit fahrradkette 
32gb micro sdhc karte fürs handy 
eheim pumpe von McZonk 

Heute ist wieder Zahltag gewesen


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. März 2012)

Den Alpenföhn Matterhorn, endlich werd ich den Boxed los


----------



## der_yappi (30. März 2012)

Zwei Anzüge, diverse Hemden und Krawatten -> man will ja bei der neuen Arbeitsstelle einen passenden Eindruck machen

Schoko und Kinogutscheine für Ostern

Meinen Reifenwechsel


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. März 2012)

Audio Türsprechanlage ELRO IB64 4-draht Gegensprechanlage 4-Fam.-Haus.


----------



## Rolk (31. März 2012)

Habe gerade ein paar ADATA USB3.0 Sticks bestellt. Wird Zeit das die ollen 2.0 Kamellen aussortiert werden.


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2012)

Zwei Sparkle GTX 580 zum Preis einer 680er 


man man ist SLI teuer


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. März 2012)

Logitech G500

Mann, ist das ne geile Maus!


----------



## Shynthoras (1. April 2012)

15€ Aldi Guthabenkarte

Und ein Sixpack V+Lemon und 1Kasten Kölsch ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (1. April 2012)

Corsair HX520, Müller Milchreis Schoko


----------



## ASD_588 (1. April 2012)

eine MSI HD 6850 



> Müller Milchreis Schoko


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

Nen Neuen PC, siehe Signatur


----------



## al_latto (1. April 2012)

Hmm hab mich endlich durchgerungen mal wieder in den Rechenknecht zu investieren....

Gestern Abend bestellt: 
700W be quit E8
Coolermaster 690II NVIDIA Midi-Tower
8GB Kingston DDR2 1066
und Last but Not least....Gainward GTX680

Wird sich zu meinem Q9650 @3,6GHz auf Gigabyte ds3r gesellen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## biohaufen (3. April 2012)

Eine AMD HD 7850  Freue mich echt! Von einer HD4850 auf eine HD7850, wow das sind 3 Generatione


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (3. April 2012)

Einen Intel Core i5 750 mit einem Asus P7P55D und einem Alpenföhn Brocken, dann noch ein BeQuiet Straight Power E8 580Watt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2012)

@A.O.Bolaji:

Nice!!

@topic:

Ein Cougar SX 700W, da mein Seasonic meinen musste den geist auf zu geben, 2 Tage nach Ablauf der Garantie -.-


----------



## Gast7777 (3. April 2012)

Ich hab mir heute eine AMD Radeon MSI R7970 Lightning bestellt, ich habe gestern bereits verkündet das ich mir die bestellen werde wenn die verfügbar ist. Nun war sie heute Lagernd, bin wiedermal einer der ersten, bei mir war es des öfteren schonmal so das ich einer der Erstbesitzer eines neuen Produktes war.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2012)

Was habe ich mir alles gekauft:
Gestern Modern Warfare 3 für knapp 26€  (kam heute und wie man im CoD MW3 Thread lesen kann habe ich schon ne Runde durch)
Und heute eine Menge Paketmarken und wegen 900g musste ich eine 20kg Paketmarke kaufen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. April 2012)

Genau wer hier cod mw3 für 26€ kauft braucht hier nämlich garnicht meckern 


Ich hab mir nen mw3 key für 12,50€ gekauft


----------



## der_yappi (3. April 2012)

Zwei Packs Druckerpatronen
Die neue Celtic Woman CD / DVD
R.E.D. / Megamind / Kindsköpfe / Iron Man 1 und 2 / Shutter Island -> alles auf BluRay
Anno 1404 Königsedition


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2012)

Neuen Monitor und ein DVD Brenner


----------



## Malkav85 (3. April 2012)

@Roswell & Ide:

Tragt euren Kleinkrieg per PN aus, aber nicht im öffentlichen Forum.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. April 2012)

Demon's Souls [PlayStation]

Soll ja verdammt schwer sein, mal schauen ob da was Wahres dran ist.^^


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (4. April 2012)

Mushkin Callisto Deluxe120GB für 87€  *__*


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. April 2012)

Ein Crucial M4 256GB.

@ A.O.Bolaji

Ich weiß  xD


----------



## seasons8 (4. April 2012)

Meine 2te GTX 680 von MSI


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. April 2012)

seasons8 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine 2te GTX 680 von MSI



Hast du zu viel Geld? 
Wenn ja, ich bin immer offen 

@T eine iTunes Gutscheinkarte für 15€


----------



## Asus4ever (4. April 2012)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hast du zu viel Geld?
> Wenn ja, ich bin immer offen
> 
> @T eine iTunes Gutscheinkarte für 15€


 
Ich nehm auch noch was
@T einen Radiergummi, der alte ist nun endgültig vorüber.
Und nen kleinen HTPC, aus AMD A4-3400, einem Asrock A55M-HVS und so...


----------



## onslaught (4. April 2012)

Einen Blochstreifhaken


----------



## Robonator (4. April 2012)

Hose + Roccat Kone+


----------



## Uziflator (4. April 2012)

Sharkoon 1337 Gaming Mat Black Mauspad, weil das Roccat Sota Müll ist.


----------



## RedBrain (4. April 2012)

Jetzt heißt es, meine alte Fritz!Box SL ins Rente zu schicken... und das bei mehr als 60.000 Betriebsstunden. Sie will nicht mehr und ist einfach zu alt. Deswegen muss ein neues her.


Fritz!Box 3370
Aktuelle Technik für mein Heimnetzwerk. Das sollte es reichen! ;-D


----------



## Istanbul (4. April 2012)

Die neue PCGH Zeitschrift 

achja und kippen


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2012)

Samsung GalaxyTab 10.1N


----------



## Siffer81 (7. April 2012)

Ein Klappmesser, Böker Damast Jahresmesser 1997, 300 Lagen Damaststahl geschmiedet durch Manfred Sachse.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2012)

200g Blaumohn


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2012)

hardware für meinen neuen HTPC, dessen gehäuse ein alter Funktionsgenerator ist, der in der firma ausgesondert wurde. Vielleicht stell ich bald n paar bilder rein im tagebuchthread 
Hardware hat so 250€ gekostet, kleinteile und ne neue tastatur noch knappe 50€


----------



## joraku (7. April 2012)

Ja, Bilder sind gerne gesehen. 

@T: Gar nichts - schon seit längerer Zeit. Wobei ich langsam an einer Wasserkühlung Blut lecke - aber erstmal wird irgendwas für umfangreichere Datensicherungen benötigt. Der HTPC braucht auch eine neue Festplatte, ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk, ein anderes Kühlkonzept und...


----------



## Grav3 (8. April 2012)

Review letzter Woche: 
1x PCGH (Abo)
1x CHIP Hardware (Laden)
2x Zeitschrift über bauen usw.. (Laden)
2x Mr.Anderson - Mexican Standoff T-Shirt (1x L für Freundin & 1x XL für mich)
1x Mr.Anderson - Mexican Standoff Album
1x Eintrittskarte Mr.Anderson Last Show Ever 
1x AC MX-4 WLP
1x AC Accelero Xtreme 5870
4x Six-Pack Volvic Wasser
2x Six-Pack V+Energy
2x Flugticket für Sommerurlaub

ich glaube das wars.. teure Woche...


----------



## chris1995 (8. April 2012)

So also letzte die letzte Woche war richtig teuer:

3xLipos mit 4000mAh
1xLiposaver 
1x10T Motor fürs Modelauto
1xLipomessgerät für Unterwegs
diverse Kabel für Balancer usw ca. 25€
und heute nen Graupner Ultramat 18 Lader
ICh glaube das war erstmal alles zumindest im groben  

Mal was anderes wie Pc Hardware aber man braucht ja mehrere Hobbys...

MfG Chris


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2012)

Ein BuddyTec Sa-500 für 84,95€


----------



## JC88 (11. April 2012)

Gestern bestellt, heute geliefert von Amazon:

Blurays:
World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles
The Book Of Eli
Tron Legacy
Solomon Kane
Kampf der Titanen

Und nen paar Schuhe was wiedermal nicht passt


----------



## Witcher (11. April 2012)

Transformes 3 Blu ray 3D


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. April 2012)

Antec H20 920 und Pringels


----------



## seventyseven (11. April 2012)

Nike Air Force 1 in US12 für 47,99 bei MZEE.com


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. April 2012)

Supra Skytop Limited Edition für 250€  aus der USA und dann noch 8GB Team Group Ram


----------



## Festplatte (11. April 2012)

AsRock 970 Extreme 4


----------



## Witcher (12. April 2012)

Iron Man 1+2 auf Blu Ray


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. April 2012)

ich konnte mich endlich mal überreden nen paar neue Schuhe zu kaufen

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. April 2012)

Einen neuen Zylinder samt Kurbelwelle.


----------



## der_yappi (14. April 2012)

Der Monat wird teuer... Aber man lebt nur einmal 



Sigma 70-200 EX f2.8 HSM II für Nikon
Cullman Magnesit 550 Einbeinstativ
Manfrotto 234RC Neigekopf
und da ich schon am bestellen war, kam noch ein Reiseführer für meine Eltern dazu


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. April 2012)

hab mir eben 2 alben geleistet:
-Foster The People - Torches...gefällt mir ganz gut
-Johnny Cash - The very Best Of - remastered version...hatte schon die NEUE Icon gehabt -die sich echt gut angehört hatte- aber iwi bin ich von der jetzt enttäuscht. tut mir der zeit auf meiner anlage in den ohren richtig weh


----------



## Janny (14. April 2012)

2 x Noiseblocker Blacksilent 140mm und 1 x Scythe Kaze Master II.


----------



## joraku (14. April 2012)

1x Sapphire Radeon HD 6450 1GB für HTPC
1x USB RS232 TTL-Konverter für eine Maxtor (jetzt Seagate) Festplatte


----------



## nyso (16. April 2012)

*HP ProBook 4535s*

AMD A6-3400M,  4096MB, AMD Radeon HD 6540G2, USB 3.0, HDMI etc, alles was das Herz begehrt
Dazu in schönem Alufinish, spritzwassergeschützt, sturzgeschützt etc


----------



## Henry1694 (16. April 2012)

Mein 
*ASUS VG278H ist grade gekommen *_*
*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2012)

Am WE ist Thors Hammer eingezogen, er wird den Macho vom Board schubsen


----------



## SwissBullet (16. April 2012)

Ein neues Tattoo ist dazu gekommen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. April 2012)

Diverses Montagematerial:

- 4x Stehbolzen Motorblock
- 1x Kickstarterritzel
- 1x Schraubensatz Innenrotorzündung
....

Und immer noch keine konkrete Kaufentscheidung bezüglich eines Macbooks...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (16. April 2012)

HD5870 mit einem MK-13


----------



## twentythree (16. April 2012)

NZXT Phantom
Nicht den 410er. Sondern den Originalen, einfach besser 

beQuiet P9 650W liegt auch schon bereit.

Jetzt noch auf IVB warten


----------



## T3Y35 (16. April 2012)

Hab einen 7 wochen alten LABLADOR gekauft :>


----------



## pibels94 (17. April 2012)

DSL 18.000 und ein HTC One X


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2012)

2 SSD Platten von Samsung.


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2012)

Ein etwas größere Blu-Ray-Bestellung bei Amazon.  
*
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]   [/SIZE][/FONT]- Training Day
- Gesetz der Straße
- Basic
- Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
- Inside Man
- Happy New Year
- Ziemlich beste Freunde
- Safe House [Steelbook]
- Battleship [Steelbook]
-  "Assault - Anschlag bei Nacht (3 Disc Collectors Edition Mediabook) [Blu-ray] [Limited Collector's Edition]"*


----------



## JimPanske (18. April 2012)

Endlich ne 3D Brille:

 XPAND x104 YOUniversal Electronic 3D Eyewear




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. April 2012)

Obsidian 800D mit Window-Kit


----------



## CeresPK (19. April 2012)

Ein Beyerdynamic T70  
Also quasi mein dritter Hifi-KH im Bunde (mit Beyer DT880 und Denon AH-D2000)


----------



## kevinho (19. April 2012)

BenQ XL2420T und eine Zowie AM - einfach tolle Hardware


----------



## skyw8lk3r (19. April 2012)

Need for speed the run für 15€ im Saturn


----------



## der_yappi (19. April 2012)

~53l Super95 für 88€ 
Hatte aber noch "Glück"
Kaum hatte ich bezahlt ging Punkt 18h der Preis um 8 Cent auf einen Schlag nach oben 

Den Ölmultis sollte man mal einen  auf die Nuschel geben


----------



## CeresPK (19. April 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> ~53l Super95 für 88€
> Hatte aber noch "Glück"
> Kaum hatte ich bezahlt ging Punkt 18h der Preis um 8 Cent auf einen Schlag nach oben
> 
> Den Ölmultis sollte man mal einen  auf die Nuschel geben


 
Eher Mrs. Vater Staat für die wunderschöne Steuer die es auf den Sprit gibt oder


----------



## Low (19. April 2012)

JVC KD-R721BT CD-Autoradio (Bluetooth, Ipod / Iphone Steuerung, Front-AUX-Eingang, 2x USB 2.0): Amazon.de: Elektronik
Geburtstagsgeschenk für einen Freund


----------



## Re4dt (19. April 2012)

AKG K-330 Wasp
Hoffe die sind gut.


----------



## onslaught (20. April 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Eher Mrs. Vater Staat für die wunderschöne Steuer die es auf den Sprit gibt oder



Der Steuersatz ist immer gleich, die extremen Schwankungen kommen von den Multies.

53l Super
CT Desinfect 2012

92 €  Wenigstens ist meine Paranoia zu Ende Die Ubuntu-Scanner auf der DVD haben *NICHTS* gefunden auf meinen Rechnern.


----------



## pibels94 (20. April 2012)

Nike Capri Canvas,
Micro USB auf HDMI Kabel 
und Pokemon Soul Silver


----------



## McGyver (20. April 2012)

Einen HP ZR30W mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1600


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2012)

Zwar schon letzten Freitag aber:
Ein altes Peugeot Rennrad für 65€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rennt wie der Teufel.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. April 2012)

- vollsythentisches Öl für hochleistungs 2-Takt-Motoren
- Getriebeöl
- Fußdichtungssortiment
- Zündkerzen
...

Die neue Saison ist halt schon voll im Gange


----------



## EGThunder (24. April 2012)

Lenovo Thinkpad X121e
Samsung S830 128GB

EG


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2012)

Rittersport Goldschatz
26,5 l Super Benzin E5
2x Snickers
Pizza


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. April 2012)

Ein neues Gigabyte X58A OC für 120 öcken, was noch eingeschweißt ist *___*


----------



## RapToX (27. April 2012)

risen 2: dark waters (stahlbarts schatz edition)
batman: arkham city (collectors edition)

konzertkarte für wolves like us

pfefferspray für die liebste


----------



## mixxed_up (27. April 2012)

Sapphire HD 6870
Xigmatek Asgard
Logitech Boxen


----------



## Festplatte (27. April 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Sapphire HD 6870
> [*]Xigmatek Asgard
> [*]Logitech Boxen



Was willst du mit einem Xigmatek Asgard? Ich bin froh, dass ich meines bald los bin! 

Topic: Chips!


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. April 2012)

5l Benzin
100ml 2-Takt Öl
Kupplungszug
Außenzug (teurer Teflon-Shimano der überhaupt nicht zum Rest passen will )
Metallkappen für den Außenzug
Ne Dose Bremsenreiniger


----------



## Vapor3Z (27. April 2012)

Einen Überweisungsträger der Stadt Düsseldorf für 35€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2012)

Vapor3Z schrieb:


> Einen Überweisungsträger der Stadt Düsseldorf für 35€



Das war eine Ehrung für besondere Leistung.

Für 30 Taler lecker E10 Sprit, eine Wochenration für die Frostzone, einen Berg gebrauchte Hardware, ein paar BRs sowie Stahlbarts Schatz


----------



## dragonlort (28. April 2012)

Risen 2 collector edition 59.99€ saturn


----------



## Myst007 (28. April 2012)

Ein neues Gehäuse:
Cooler Masters Cosmos 2


----------



## nyso (28. April 2012)

Port Royale 3 vorgestellt Teil 2 hab ich als Jugendlicher geliebt


----------



## RedBrain (28. April 2012)

Serious Sam: Before First Encounter für schlappe 14€ bei Steam gekauft 

Jetzt bekommt es für meine Grafikkarte ein paar Krügge, falls es in manchen Situation einfach überfordert fühlt.


----------



## Uziflator (29. April 2012)

Samsung 830 128GiB


----------



## roadgecko (30. April 2012)

Fenix TK41 LED Taschenlampe mit 800Lumen Leuchtkraft 

Bild 1

Bild 2 (Beispiel)


----------



## orca113 (30. April 2012)

Synology NAS DS112J


----------



## bjoern1982 (30. April 2012)

Asus P8P67 Evo, i5 3570k, be Quiet Pure Power L8 530 W


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2012)

3 Kisten Lammsbräu Biobier; 2x mit Alkohol, 1x Alkoholfrei
6x Petunienpflanzen, 1x Petunienhängeampel und 1x Blaue Mauritis Hängeampel


----------



## SwissBullet (30. April 2012)

Asus P8Z77 V Deluxe und Intel 3770K


----------



## Eftilon (30. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Einen Schadow Rock Top Flow CPU Cooler

und einen Arctic F9 Lüfter 

eftilon


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2012)

Eine Oase AquaMax Eco Premium 8000, da unsere alte abgeraucht ist.


----------



## Festplatte (1. Mai 2012)

Xigmatek Midgard II und eine G700!  Kommt aber frühestens Donnerstag!


----------



## PanikGOW (1. Mai 2012)

Tja,ich habe mir grade eine Asus Ares gekauft. Und die Anschafung davor war ein neuer Kühler für die CPU,einen Thermalright True Copper Ultra 120 eXtreme.


----------



## Janny (1. Mai 2012)

4 Neue Displayfolien für mein Iphone und ein neues Case für die Rückseite.


----------



## computertod (1. Mai 2012)

grad für 350€ aus Feuchtwangen abgeholt


----------



## Witcher (2. Mai 2012)

@ computertod Top Preis für das teil.

Ein Samsung BD-D5500


----------



## Fexzz (2. Mai 2012)

Einen 20" LCD von Samsung, nen i7 2600k, ein Z77 Pro 3 von AsRock und 8GB G.Skill RipJawsX 1600


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Mai 2012)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]Einen Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H 68,5 cm für 253€. Am Freitag ist er da! 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2012)

Das steht seit ein paar Stunden bei mir rum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ponygsi (3. Mai 2012)

Superlux HD 681, Crucial M4 128 GB und 4 GB KIngston HyperX


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2012)

Eine Pulle Hazelburn 12 Years. Mal sehen wie der mundet.


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2012)

Ein sonic srewdriver lässt aber noch auf sich warten England ist halt weit wech ....


----------



## Rohstoff (4. Mai 2012)

Mass Effect 3 für die PS3, gebraucht für 30€


----------



## Seabound (4. Mai 2012)

1x 0,33L Coca-Cola Light


----------



## onslaught (4. Mai 2012)

2 x 512 mb highspeed-ram


----------



## iNsTaBiL (4. Mai 2012)

ne pizza, die ich mir jetzt in den ofen schieben werde


----------



## CeresPK (4. Mai 2012)

Wuhaha ich hab mir nen Beyredynamic T90 vorbestellt


----------



## the_pierced (5. Mai 2012)

Ne Asus GTX 580 DC II/2DIS 

Ist zwar schon quasi ein Auslaufmodell aber sollte (bzw muß) noch für die nächsten 1 1/2 - 2 Jahre reichen.


----------



## Sebastian.Schwarz (5. Mai 2012)

Einen Radio-Jingle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2012)

Ein Hardware Bundle bestehend aus Grafikkarten, RAM und CPUs
Nicht gekauft aber bekommen, 3 x Nanoxia FX Evo 120
Eine Logitech G 105 ( ich mag zwar Logistrick nicht aber für 19 Taler ein beleuchtetes Hackbrett bekommt sehr sehr selten ) sowie 6 Filme auf BR


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Mai 2012)

Ein paar neue MMA-Gloves und ein Shirt für die kommenden heißen Tage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2012)

46L Ultimate Diesel


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (7. Mai 2012)

HD6870 für 86€ gekauft


----------



## Witcher (7. Mai 2012)

1x Mivoc AM 120 Subwoofermodul
1x Kenford SBX 3040
1x MDF Platten


----------



## Seabound (7. Mai 2012)

ASUS P8Z77-V PRO


Intel Core i7-3770K


GeIL Zenith S3 SSD 2,5" 120 GB


GeIL 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit EVO CORSA


----------



## RapToX (7. Mai 2012)

2 karten fürs vainstream rockfest in münster


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. Mai 2012)

Wieder mal ne EMP Bestellung 
1
2


----------



## Robonator (7. Mai 2012)

Ne Karte fürs Kino, hab mir Avengers angesehen. Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Daxelinho (7. Mai 2012)

Eine Motorrad-Zeitschrift ^^


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Mai 2012)

Die Prolimatech PK-1 

Mal sehn wie sich diese im Gegensatz zur Noctua NT-H1 schlägt.

Wobei, mal sehen, ob ich den Kühler demontieren muss beim Netzteilwechsel, wenn das X-560 wieder kommt, ist ein enges Case.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Mai 2012)

Skyrim für den PC!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Mai 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Skyrim für den PC!


 
Alles klar, man liest sich dann in nem Monat wieder


----------



## labernet (8. Mai 2012)

ist zwar inzwischen 2 wochen her, aber:

1x Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro


einfach nur zu empfehlen :o


----------



## Memphys (8. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 vorbestellt 

Nach meiner letzten ZAP am 15. wird man mich erstmal nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2012)

Alan Wake


----------



## Seabound (8. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Alan Wake



Top!


----------



## JackOnell (8. Mai 2012)

*Doctor Who The Eternity Clock PS3*

In England vorbestellt soll am 11 Mai rauskommen limitiert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2012)

Ein wenig Bürozeugs und ein paar Filme


----------



## moe (8. Mai 2012)

Nen Satz neue Wischerblätter.


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Mai 2012)

vorhin 4 brötchen und ne pizza (gibts mal wieder im rewe im "angebot")


----------



## JackOnell (8. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Doctor Who The Eternity Clock PS3
> 
> In England vorbestellt soll am 11 Mai rauskommen limitiert



Habe gerade ne Email bekommen auf den 25 verschoben und wird versendet am 24


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Das zweite Billig BT-Headset, nachdem ich das erste wohl schon geschrottet habe. Und wieder mehr Platikmüll, ich will doch eigentlich nur die Platine  .


----------



## Micha77 (9. Mai 2012)

in letzter Zeit: Minecraft, Battlefield 3, Superlux Hd-681 und ein HTC EVO 3D


----------



## bjoern1982 (10. Mai 2012)

4 x Diablo 3 bestellt


----------



## dj*viper (10. Mai 2012)

gleich gibts nen döner


----------



## CeresPK (10. Mai 2012)

Ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen und musste einfach Portal 2 in der Weekend Madness für 7€ kaufen


----------



## watercooled (10. Mai 2012)

Witcher schrieb:
			
		

> 1x Mivoc AM 120 Subwoofermodul
> 1x Kenford SBX 3040
> 1x MDF Platten



Das AM120? Ohje  

Eine Müllermilch


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Mai 2012)

Ein Athlon II X2 215 für 22€ inkl. 
Ein Msi 790GX-G65 für 38€ inkl.


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Mai 2012)

Total War: Shogun 2 für 9,99 bei Edeka geschossen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Mai 2012)

Eine zweite HD5870 für mein System, diesmal mit Wasserkühler


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Mai 2012)

Nen AMD A8-3870K. Mal sehen.


----------



## T'PAU (11. Mai 2012)

Eine Samsung HW-E350 Soundbar für meinen tonmässig schwachbrüstigen 32" LCD-TV.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Mai 2012)

i5 3540,i5 3570 und einen i7 3770 
Dazu ein giga ud3h und ein paar 2133er Domis cl 9 

Und jetzt ratet mal wofür ich das alles brauche


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Mai 2012)

Ist es etwas mit viel Text und guten Bildern, das bald in deiner Signatur verlinkt werden wird?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. Mai 2012)

Skyrim für die xbox


----------



## Witcher (11. Mai 2012)

1x Reckhorn B1
1x the t.amp S100 MKII
1x Kabel Chinch zu XLR


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Mai 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> i5 3540,i5 3570 und einen i7 3770
> Dazu ein giga ud3h und ein paar 2133er Domis cl 9
> 
> Und jetzt ratet mal wofür ich das alles brauche


 
Zum Benchen natürlich!!

@ Topic:

Eine PSP Fat 1004 *_* Endlich habe ich wieder eine


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. Mai 2012)

Eine Wakü siehe hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter für 

na wer weiß es  50€


----------



## STSLeon (13. Mai 2012)

Neue Motorradstiefel und eine Textiljacke


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3!


----------



## onslaught (13. Mai 2012)

12 Rahmenschenkel 4x6x300 cm
2 Schalbretter 2,5x10x500 cm
1 Kg Nägel 3,8x100 mm
1 Kg +Schrauben 5x80 mm


----------



## Darkknightrippper (13. Mai 2012)

Portal 2 - Two Pack


----------



## der_yappi (13. Mai 2012)

Ein WD TV Live und ein HDMI-Kabel


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Mai 2012)

Nen Döner


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Mai 2012)

Ray Ban New Wayfarer mit Sehstärke, gut das ich die nicht zahlen muss


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Mai 2012)

Eine matt verchromte Auspuffblende eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst


----------



## Shynthoras (13. Mai 2012)

Blumen für meine mum zum muttertag


----------



## Witcher (14. Mai 2012)

Ne Microwelle


----------



## der_yappi (14. Mai 2012)

Gekauft nix - aber bezahlt 
Die 30.000er Inspektion beim  war fällig
170,-€


----------



## ACDSee (14. Mai 2012)

Diablo3, ssd, usb 3.0 frontpanel, ansteckmikro für den Kopfhörer, Platz für Bilder und Videos und etwas Verpflegung für die Nacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hatterboy (14. Mai 2012)

Neue Philips fernseher 32 zoll. Neue internet anbieter unitymedia, Belgisches kriek(kirsch)bier und fillys für mein tochter.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. Mai 2012)

Ne neue Handytasche für das Galaxy S2 des werten Vaters.
Einfache Logitech-Boxen die meine Xbox 360 am PC-Monitor mit Sound versorgen sollen.


----------



## Micha77 (14. Mai 2012)

Einen Xbox Controller für PC.


----------



## Ratty0815 (15. Mai 2012)

Zum einen den Yongnuo YN-560 II externen Blitz und ein weiteren Yongnuo RF-603 Zusatztransceiver um mit nun insgeamt 2 externen Blitzen mehr Entfesslt zu Fotografieren


----------



## ich111 (15. Mai 2012)

Ein 3,5Zoll HDD-Gehäuse


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Mai 2012)

Heute habe ich mir eine *GTX680* gegönnt 
Natürlich wieder WaKü 
Freu mich gerade riesig darüber !
Mehr dazu in meinem Sysprofile


----------



## Robonator (15. Mai 2012)

Gz zur 680!  Hätt ichauch gern 




Diablo 3


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Mai 2012)

Danke,
willst du wissen was das schwerste daran war, ich sags dir, den Stromstecker der Pumpe herauszubekommen 
Den hat glaube ich heimlich Arnold Schwarzenegger rein gedrückt


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Mai 2012)

120 liter dosenbier für die anstehende New-Kids-Party


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

Drei cheeseburger mit freunden


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Mai 2012)

Empire + Napoleon: Total War


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (19. Mai 2012)

Bubble Tea für meine Freundin das hat 3,30€ gekostet


----------



## Neox (19. Mai 2012)

Klamotten  

Viel zu teuer der Kram, für das Geld hätt ich mir auch ne GTX 680 kaufen können^^


----------



## Ichbins (19. Mai 2012)

@*A.O.Bolaji schau mal das: *Krankenkasse warnt vor Modegetränk Bubble Tea - Yahoo! Nachrichten Deutschland

Fahrrad Handschuhe


----------



## dragonlort (21. Mai 2012)

So da meine Ropccat geputt ist
Habe ich mir heute mal die neue Cyborg M.M.O. 7 geholt erst muß ich sie erst mal bischen testen ob es die richtige für mich. Also Optisch geil


----------



## Aufpassen (21. Mai 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:


> So da meine Ropccat geputt ist
> Habe ich mir heute mal die neue Cyborg M.M.O. 7 geholt erst muß ich sie erst mal bischen testen ob es die richtige für mich. Also Optisch geil


 
Also bei mir zumindest lag sie seehr gut in der Hand. 

Was ich gerade gekauft habe ? Motorrad - Inspektion. x:


----------



## jeamal (21. Mai 2012)

-Corsair Carbide 500R
-GTAIV Episodes From Liberty City für 15,99€
-3 Cheese Burger und ne große Cola


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Mai 2012)

morgen kommt mir das in die Ohren: Slash feat Myles Kennedy - Apocalyptic Love 

Kann ich jedem Rockfan nur empfehlen


----------



## crusher1985 (21. Mai 2012)

Für mein neues Gaming Zimmer

Savia Schreibtisch - Breite: 160cm, in: Walnuss-Dekor | Home24.de
Designer Bürostuhl Drehstuhl Chefsessel Schreibtisch Stuhl Imperial weiß | eBay


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> morgen kommt mir das in die Ohren: Slash feat Myles Kennedy - Apocalyptic Love
> 
> Kann ich jedem Rockfan nur empfehlen


Ne neue Slash Platte und ich bekomm nichts mit.

Direkt auch mal bestellt. Wofür ist man denn gratis Amazon Prime Mitglied .


----------



## ThaT1995 (21. Mai 2012)

1x i5 2500k
1x asrock z77 extreme4
1x macho
1x samsung 830 128gb
1x rasurbo 650watt nt
1x gtx 560 ti 448 
1x arctic cooling mx-2
1x 8gb corsair ram
1x billig laufwerk 
1x cooler master haf 912plus


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Mai 2012)

Einen der "Classic Malts of Scotland". Einen 12-jährigen Cragganmore!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 als Digitaler Download


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Ne neue Slash Platte und ich bekomm nichts mit.
> 
> Direkt auch mal bestellt. Wofür ist man denn gratis Amazon Prime Mitglied .



Noch dazu mit Myles Kennedy, bin ja schon ein Fan von dem, seit ich ihn das erste Mal bei Alter Bridge bei "I know it hurts" gehört hab.


----------



## Hatschi (22. Mai 2012)

Springbank 12 Jahre cask strength


----------



## bosmac (23. Mai 2012)

Hab gestern die Razer Blackwidow Ultimate gekauft und gerade eben ausgepackt. Weiss noch nicht ob ich damit glücklich werde.
Ersteindruck ist schonmal nicht schlecht.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Mai 2012)

So jetzt ists passiert.

Eben bestellt:

- Intel Core i7 3770K
- ASUS P8Z77 WS
- 8GB Kingston HyperX

kommt morgen:

- Lee Fields - Faithful Man
- Lee Fields - Problems
- Black Joe Lewis - Tell 'Em What Your Name Is!

ist heute gekommen:

- OCZ Vertex 2 für die PS3 (in GT5 sind die verkürzten Ladezeiten einfach nur eine Wohltat)


----------



## ffmgls (24. Mai 2012)

DXRACER "STYLE" SW


----------



## Nosferatu05 (24. Mai 2012)

Nen Toaster 


http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51QjmKEKVzL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Mai 2012)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Nen Toaster
> 
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51QjmKEKVzL._SL500_AA300_.jpg



Gibts den auch in XXXXXXXXL?


----------



## CeresPK (24. Mai 2012)

Samsung 830 mit 256 GB

Für 179€ inkl Versand by Amazon musste ich einfach zuschlagen 

Ich geb irgendwie gerade viel zu viel Geld für HW aus


----------



## Klarostorix (24. Mai 2012)

meine neue Pixelschleuder ist endlich da


----------



## twentythree (24. Mai 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Samsung 830 mit 256 GB
> 
> Für 179€ inkl Versand by Amazon musste ich einfach zuschlagen
> 
> Ich geb irgendwie gerade viel zu viel Geld für HW aus


 
Das ist echt grad ein geiler Deal bei Amazon.
Ich hab nur etwas Bedenken, obs da nicht evtl. noch ne bessere gibt.
Brauch was, was derbe flitzt


----------



## Nosferatu05 (25. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Gibts den auch in XXXXXXXXL?


 
Aber klar doch. Wenn auch nicht von KitchenAid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Mai 2012)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Aber klar doch. Wenn auch nicht von KitchenAid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da passt aber immer noch nicht die ganze Toastbrotpackung rein.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder etwas shoppen bei Amazon gewesen: 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007XA7UJO/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007YPTTME/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00
Hitman: Absolution - Professional Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0081QENBC/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007Y41ROS/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006BSRDV4/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0081N67D2/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00
Snow White and the Huntsman - Limited Collection Edition im Steelbook exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Kirsten Stewart, Charlize Theron, Chris Hemsworth: Filme & TV


----------



## Nosferatu05 (25. Mai 2012)

Auch ein Sammler 
Ich habs aber nur mit den normalen Steels und da warte ich immer bis die Preise fallen. Diese dicken Kisten mit Sammelzeug den ich eh niemals brauchen werde mag ich mir nicht hinstellen. ich mag die einheitliche Größe der Steels. Die passen schön in die Regale

Bestellt hab ich, auch wenn sie hässlich sind

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0052W9PJI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
Prince of Persia - Der Sand der Zeit - Steelbook Blu-ray Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Jake Gyllenhaal, Gemma Arterton, Alfred Molina, Reece Ritchie, Mike Newell: Filme & TV


----------



## RapToX (25. Mai 2012)

ich hab gestern auch wieder zugeschlagen:
http://www.amazon.de/Chainsaw-Massa...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1337943331&sr=1-1

allerdings im mm gekauft, da ich mit sicherheit keine 5€ versand bezahle


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Mai 2012)

OCZ Vertex 4 256GB


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (27. Mai 2012)

Einen Satz Slicks Medium Soft und eine Zündabdeckung


----------



## JC88 (27. Mai 2012)

"Gerade"...heute Nacht um 4 Uhr hats mich überkommen:

Denon AVR 1312 5.1 AV-Receiver
2x Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 3-Wege Standlautsprecher
1x Magnat Monitor Supreme 250 2-Wege Center


Für meinen Einstieg in Audiophile (Wohnzimmer) Gewässer


----------



## Witcher (27. Mai 2012)

Ne CD Audio's Audiophile Vol. 2 - Bass Power


----------



## sfc (27. Mai 2012)

Die SSD 830 von Samsung: Samsung MZ-7PC256D/EU 256GB interne SSD 2,5 Zoll inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## onslaught (27. Mai 2012)

Ein Budget Mutterbrett von MSI für meinen Wolfdale
4 GB DDR3 Ram Kingston
W 7 64bit

Multimedia PC 

Ach, noch einen Lüfter für eine Leadtek GF2GTS, für 3,90


----------



## Witcher (28. Mai 2012)

mal wieder eine CD: Steel Meets Steel - Ten Years of Glory Hammerfall


----------



## onslaught (28. Mai 2012)

Ein Epson Scanner, für meinen alten gibts nur den doofen VUE-Treiber für W7/64, kost 39 $ 
Ein FireWire Controler PCI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2012)

Neue Armbanduhr.


----------



## JC88 (29. Mai 2012)

Oh mein Gott...ich hab es getan...ne Konzert BluRay aus Japan für 76€


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Mai 2012)

Battlestar Galactica CE BR-Box, Van Helsing Box

Für den DS:
Radiant History, 999, Chrono Trigger

Eine Obstschale von WMF und zwei Hosen.


----------



## taks (30. Mai 2012)

Technics RP-DJ1200E-K, DJ-Stereo-Kopfhörer


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2012)

be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480Watt


----------



## dragonlort (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir mal wieder ein PS3 Spiel geholt dragons Dogma richtig gute Spiel.


----------



## Metalic (31. Mai 2012)

4 blurays bei amazon für 30 € ("sparpaket")
-ghostbuster
-der name der rose
-mission impossible
-the green mile

denke mal bei 7,50 pro bluray kann man nicht meckern


----------



## offspringer (1. Juni 2012)

Superlux 681, Zalman MC1, Asus Xonar DGX und Ray Ban Sonnenbrillen


----------



## doodlez (1. Juni 2012)

das humble bundle V


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. Juni 2012)

Callejon Blitzkreuz Super Deluxe vorbestellt


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

sprit: super; vollgetank: 67€ weg 
mcdonalds: mcdeal für 3.79€. ein maxi menu für den preis, wahnsinn^^ 
endlich mal wieder den alten mc chicken gegessen 
rauchen: 2 schachteln marlboro 10€


----------



## HorseT (2. Juni 2012)

3x Uncharted 3 für jeweils 15€ - einfach nur verdammt günstig


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juni 2012)

HorseT schrieb:


> 3x Uncharted 3 für jeweils 15€ - einfach nur verdammt günstig


 Darf man fragen, wo? 

Ich habe mir das Humble Bundle 5 gekauft! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## thysol (2. Juni 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note + Mobiles Internet Gerät


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juni 2012)

2 t-shirts, n Poloshirt, sprit fürn zwanziger und ach ja nochmal sprit für n knappen zwanziger^^
Wobei im sommer die spritkosten fürs motorrad am höchsten sind, fürn roller sogar auch fast höher als fürs auto. Kommt vor dass die karre mal ne woche lang gar nicht bewegt wird


----------



## seventyseven (3. Juni 2012)

VBT Shirt


----------



## Koyote (3. Juni 2012)

Gestern nen Xbox 360 Wireless controller für den pc.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Juni 2012)

Einen SNES-controller für den PC 

Leider sehr schlechte Qualität, daher werd ich jetzt den neuen und einen Originalen zu einem guten mit USB umbauen.


----------



## Low (3. Juni 2012)

thysol schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy Note + Mobiles Internet Gerät


 Der Akku ist ja mal voll bombe von dem teil


----------



## lowbob (3. Juni 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S III


----------



## NerdmitHerz (4. Juni 2012)

das fast komplette system aus der signatur bis auf den 19" moni un die 4platten, die roccat kone + taito...das ist altbestand

mittwoch kommt noch der 24" moni an, denn mein 20" tv schafft per hdmi an der 670 keine 60hz nur so billige 30hz was das hest könnt ihr euch ja denken

um die cpu besser befeuern zu können, habe ich mir dieses we noch den cpu-kühler + 3x enermax apollish bestellt -> passend zum selbigen lüfter am neuem kühler

alles auf modding blau ausgelegt, wenig später wird dann wohl dann noch die razer hex grün folgen...denn meine roccat kone max hat den radknacks...


----------



## sfc (4. Juni 2012)

Asrock Z77 pro4, i5 3570k, zwei Sient Wings 140mm und nen Gehäuse für meine Festplatte.


----------



## thysol (4. Juni 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Der Akku ist ja mal voll bombe von dem teil


 
Naja, wenn mann das Teil viel benutzt dann ist der Akku am Abend leer.

@Topic

Busfahrkarte
Zugfahrkarte

Lasagne
Kakao
Yoghurt


----------



## Nickles (5. Juni 2012)

Club 3D Radeon HD 7970
Intel Core i5-3450
Enermax Liberty Eco II 720W
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX
4GB Corsair Vengeance
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO

Yeah


----------



## TBF_Avenger (5. Juni 2012)

Superbenzin im Wert von 30 Euro für den blauen Zwerg
2 Vinyl LP Album: Humble Pie "Hot 'n' Nasty - Rockin The Winterland"
Druckluftspray zum PC entstauben


----------



## HorseT (6. Juni 2012)

I5 750 + Asus Sabertooth 55i - Low-Budget-Aufrüstung, die ich hoffentlich auch merken werde!

EDIT:

und nun ist auch noch ein Macho auf die Liste gekommen


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2012)

Falls auch nicht-Nerdiges in dem Thread hier gilt, das hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1396-alkis-blog-11-das-monster.html


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2012)

Gestern zwei neue Reifen + Montage + Ölwechsel mit Filter für das dunkelblaue Phantom  .


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. Juni 2012)

endlich mal nen neuen USB_Stick

SanDisk Cruzer 64 GB (SanDisk Cruzer 64GB, USB 2.0 (SDCZ36-064G-B35) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) für 25 € 


und ebend noch Farcry complete @ steam für 4,98 €


----------



## Festplatte (6. Juni 2012)

Splinter Cell: Double Agent


----------



## Witcher (6. Juni 2012)

ein Paar Mission M71 Lautsprecher


----------



## Metalic (6. Juni 2012)

Full Metal Jacket Bluray


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (6. Juni 2012)

Sony BluRay-Player


----------



## Robonator (6. Juni 2012)

10er PSC für WoT


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juni 2012)

Drei "Unheilig"-CDs
Eine ext. 2,5"-Festplatte von WD mit USB 3.0 und 1TB


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (9. Juni 2012)

Habe gerade Arma X: Anniversary Edition über Amazon bestellt.
Will endlich auch mal die DayZ mod spielen.^^


----------



## RedBrain (10. Juni 2012)

Humax HD-Fox+ für 148 €uro

Mein Skymaster DVB-S2 Receive rmusste ich zum 2ten Mal an den Händler schicken. Dann bekomme ich mein Geld zurück.
Das ist das schlechteste Skymaster-Receiver, die ich je mal gesehen habe. o_O

Grund:

Beim ersten Umtausch:

Als der Receiver angekommen sei, läuft es alles normal. Dann kam ein neues Update und habe es installiert, ist alles schlechter geworden.
Ganz zu schweigen, viele Anwender denken, dass die Update die Verbesserungen mit sich bringen kann. Doch bei Skymaster geht es um Verschlechterung statt Verbesserung. Das ist ne Frechheit. D:
Der Sound ist akzeptabel...

 Update gemacht, dann kamen Verschlechterungen zu.
1)      Bei 1080i und 1080p ist bei jeden Frame ein Pixel tiefer und ein weiteres Frame ein Pixel höher. Das stört meine Augen zu sehr.
2)      Aussetzer bei 1080p-Senderwiedergabe. Manchmal muss der Receiver neugestartet werden.
3)      Der Receiver ist im Betrieb zu warm.
4) Während der defekt eines Netzteiles läuft nur einen Sender und per Fernbedienung lässt sich nur Ein- und Ausschalten.

  Beim 2ten, aber kein Umtausch, sondern Rückgabe an Händler:
  Update gemacht, das Theater fängt schon wieder von Vorne an.

1)      Problem bei HDMI-Anschluss. Mein Monitor Samsung P2450H hat 3 Videoeingänge, wobei D-SUB gar nicht benutzt wird. An meinem PC wird es über Dual-Link DVI angestöpselt und für meinem Receiver per HDMI.
    Schritt 1: Mein Monitor ist auf HDMI umgeschaltet und lässt sich Wunderbar anschauen.
    Schritt 2: Schaltet den Videoeingang von HDMI auf DVI um, um meinen PC nach Downloads überprüfen, wie weit Er gekommen ist.
    Schritt 3: Dann schalte ich meinem Monitor von DVI auf HDMI um. Der Receiver bekam kein Bild (Wtf!). Um das Bildsignal wieder herstellen zu können, hast Du 2 Wege: Das Gerät aus und wieder einschalten oder HDMI-Kabel raus und wieder reinstöpseln. Das liegt an Software-Update.
2)      Problem siehe beim ersten Umtausch bei Pos. 1.
3)      Der Receiver ist im Betrieb zu warm.


Endurteil für dieses Gerätes: Schulnote 5 - da wegen Update-Problematik ist dieses Gerät nun durchgefallen. Note 6


----------



## onslaught (10. Juni 2012)

Ein 68mm SDS Diamant Kronenbohrer


----------



## Nickles (10. Juni 2012)

3 x Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black	ZUST-012	2,90 EUR*	8,70 EUR*
5 x InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black	ZUTH-026	0,69 EUR*	3,45 EUR*
3 x Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm	LUXT-011	7,90 EUR*	23,70 EUR*
1 x Lian Li MF-430 HDD-Converter 5,25 zu 3,5	GELI-316	3,90 EUR*	3,90 EUR*
1 x Akasa SATA 3 Kabel 100cm gewinkelt / gerade - UV blue	ZUSA-114	8,90 EUR*	8,90 EUR*
1 x Xigmatek 4in3 HDD Cage - black	GEXT-013	15,90 EUR*	15,90 EUR*


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juni 2012)

PowerColor Radeon HD 6970 + Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II


----------



## seventyseven (11. Juni 2012)

Spawn Origins Collection 1&2 
Motorrad Schuhe, Handschuhe, Rückenprotektor, Hüft-Protektoren, Strümpfe

~ 500 ocken ärmer :/


----------



## SwissBullet (11. Juni 2012)

Ein QPad MK-80 mit Cherry MX black.


----------



## RainbowCrash (11. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HorseT (12. Juni 2012)

Battlefield 3 Premium und am Wochenende kam das noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grav3 (12. Juni 2012)

Ein Haus und jede menge material


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2012)

Eine kleine Graka 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Juni 2012)

Eine HD7970 für 302 € *____*


----------



## hambam (12. Juni 2012)

Ein bisschen Carbonfolie zum Modden für 7 Okken und ein paar zerquetschten. Qualität ist Top!


----------



## Atomtoaster (12. Juni 2012)

Nen schnieken 1090t aus dem Marktplatz. Wird meinen alten Athlon X4 erlösen, und meinen Wechsel zu Intel wohl 1-2 Jahre hinauszögern.


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Juni 2012)

Eine Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce X3.


----------



## JC88 (13. Juni 2012)

Scheiß Sonderaktion von Amazon...


----------



## pagani-s (14. Juni 2012)

ein kleines upgradekit^^
ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2012)

Socken, jede Menge an Socken


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2012)

Vier Ikea Thermoskannen

2 qm Armaflex und ein Voltkraft K 102


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2012)

Nen Rennradschlauch


----------



## HorseT (14. Juni 2012)

Pfui Teufel, ein Dackelschneider!  Neue blau eloxierte Pedalen - passend zu meinen Felgen


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Juni 2012)

Asus GTX 670 DCU2


----------



## LED (14. Juni 2012)

eine Logitech K400 und grade eine Honigmelone im L**l


----------



## Rohstoff (14. Juni 2012)

Duke Nukem Forever fürn 10er


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2012)

HorseT schrieb:


> Pfui Teufel, ein Dackelschneider!  Neue blau eloxierte Pedalen - passend zu meinen Felgen


 
Nen Cube LTD Pro (gut, nur noch der Rahmen ist da dran original ) steht hier auch noch und wird deutlich regelmäßiger bewegt .


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1x Rockstar Zero Sugar und 1x Monster Rehab
Und dann noch die Creative Aurvana 2 bestellt


----------



## moe (14. Juni 2012)

N Paar neue Badmintonschuhe.


----------



## Metalic (14. Juni 2012)

3 Blurays für 21€. Die Daueraktion bei Amazon. Zur Abwechslung waren aber mal ein paar ganz gute Filme dabei. Bestellt habe ich:

- The Breakfast Club
- The Big Labowski
- Insidious


----------



## offspringer (15. Juni 2012)

Schöne Ray Ban Sonnenbrillen B-)


----------



## pagani-s (15. Juni 2012)

ein gigabyte ga ma 770-ud3
für 35 inklusive als ersatzunterbau fürn x4 940BE


----------



## onslaught (15. Juni 2012)

Ein Batteriefunkwecker, analog, beim Kaffeeröster


----------



## Ice-Head (15. Juni 2012)

Neuen CPU Kühler

- Spinq VT  von Thermaltake


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Juni 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Asus GTX 670 DCU2


 
Nun ist sie da


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. Juni 2012)

Noch ne Dose Rockstar Zero und 5l Benzin


----------



## Festplatte (15. Juni 2012)

AVM WLAN N Stick


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. Juni 2012)

GTX 680 AMP von zotac


----------



## RedBrain (16. Juni 2012)

Telekom Call & Surf Comfort

wenigstens habe ich DSL2000, aber mit Telefonflat!
Wenn der Glasfasernetz fertig verlegt ist, dann habe ich DSL 16000...

Warum?
Weil AOL schon lange tot ist! Ab dann wo AOL aufgibt, dann ist Alice DSL an die Reihe und nach ein paar Jahren gibt es nicht mehr, in der Zeit ist O² dran und die läuft noch, seine Knochen sind nicht mal eingerostet.
Telekom ist noch da und bleibt es für eine Ewigkeit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2012)

2 Filme, eine Xonar DX und einen USB Stick  ( USB 3.0 )


----------



## onslaught (17. Juni 2012)

Ein Waschbeckenventil, HT-Rohr, 40er Diamantkrone, Aquariumsilicon.

(irgendwann spreng ich diesen Teich)


----------



## der_yappi (17. Juni 2012)

Scher-Klingen für den Trockenrasierer
Die Taxi-DVD Box
Diverse CDs von:
Bloodhound Gang, Linkin Park, Blink 182, Bon Jovi, Guns N Roses, J.B.O.


----------



## WTSHNN (17. Juni 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nen Cube LTD Pro (gut, nur noch der Rahmen ist da dran original ) steht hier auch noch und wird deutlich regelmäßiger bewegt .



Glückwunsch! Ich besitze ebenfalls zwei Cubes. Echt tolle Bikes. Hast du es direkt in Peine gekauft?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Juni 2012)

Aus Neugier mal eine Sharkoon Drakonia bestellt!


----------



## RainbowCrash (17. Juni 2012)

Bubble Tea bei Mäcces, Green Tea + Lemon & Lime + Mango Boba, ich frag mich echt warum ich für den Schrott 2€ ausgegeben habe


----------



## Koyote (18. Juni 2012)

Schildkröten Buch von Thorsten Geier


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2012)

Der Tank vom Auto wurde wieder gefüllt.
1,529 für den Liter Super 95.
Und das bei ner Shell-Tanke ,die ja normalerweiße für ihre Apothekenpreise bekannt sind.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Juni 2012)

WTF!? Krass!


----------



## $DaViD$ (19. Juni 2012)

Logitch G500 Gaming Mouse
Java von Kopf bis Fuss ( Empfehlenswert!!! )
DVD Laufwerk intern von Samsung
Pulsuhr von Sigma ( seitdem hab ich gemerkt das ich doch nichts so sportlich bin wie ich gedacht hab :-/ ) 
Scheibenwischmotor für den Polo meiner Mutter xD

Das wars erst mal ^^ <- mein Geldbeutel freut sich über diese Aussage ...


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2012)

Friseurbesuch.


----------



## $DaViD$ (19. Juni 2012)

Verdammt und doch wieder was gekauft

2 SSDs Samsung 830 mit 128 GB für je 100 €


----------



## onslaught (19. Juni 2012)

Ein Mietvertrag über Biertischgarnituren und Kühlschränke, es wird gefeiert


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2012)

GT 630


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2012)

Nen neues Auto

Astra H GTC 2.0 Turbo


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. Juni 2012)

Einen neuen Fußball (Adidas Predator)
Eine neue Luftpumpe
Ein bisschen Tape
Einen Trinkflaschenhalter fürs Rad
Eine Trinkflasche


----------



## Metalic (20. Juni 2012)

ein neues gebrauchtes auto.

bmw z3


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Juni 2012)

ein Paar neue Schuhe


----------



## Witcher (20. Juni 2012)

@ Metalic glückwunsch soll auch mein nächster Wagen werden. 

@ Topic 1x Lady Gaga- Born This Way Schallplatte


----------



## Isrian (21. Juni 2012)

Ich hab vorhin eine Tasse Sprit gekauft.


----------



## Festplatte (21. Juni 2012)

ARMA II: CO nur für DayZ!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2012)

So eingetrudelt sind hier 2 Grafikkarten und RAM


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> So eingetrudelt sind hier 2 Grafikkarten und RAM



Geht's nicht genauer?


----------



## Kabelgott (22. Juni 2012)

2 Samson Resolv A8 
Echt hammer die Boxen


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2012)

Samsung SSD 830 64GB und be quiet! Silent Wings USC 92mm


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. Juni 2012)

Klamotten fürn Abschlussball und für so, Anzug natürlich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N neues Mauspad musste auch mal her


----------



## Daniel S. (23. Juni 2012)

Ein Antec Three Hundred


----------



## skyw8lk3r (24. Juni 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Klamotten fürn Abschlussball und für so, Anzug natürlich auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

lass denn anzug weg und trag lieber das robocop shirt


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2012)

4GB Sandisk Extreme CF-Karte. Eine is kaputt und geht in RMA und ich brauche den Speicherplatz ...


----------



## StackaMo (24. Juni 2012)

Ivy i5-3550


----------



## minti (24. Juni 2012)

Beize schleifpapier für mein casemod


----------



## Ash1983 (25. Juni 2012)

Kürzlich den guten alten Röhrenfernseher gegen ein etwas moderneres Modell ersetzt und dafür muss jetzt ein HDMI-Kabel verlegt werden, was ich eben bestellt habe.


----------



## lowbob (25. Juni 2012)

Endlich neuen pc


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. Juni 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> lass denn anzug weg und trag lieber das robocop shirt


 
Das wärs  Ne ich glaub dann rastet meine Tanzpartnerin aus, von meiner Mum fang ich lieber gar nicht erst an


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Juni 2012)

Borderlands
Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition
Die beiden waren zu lange auf meiner Wunschliste...
Und in einem Aufwasch noch Kingdoms of Alamur: Reckockning, damit sich der USK 18 Versand auch lohnt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. Juni 2012)

nachdem ich nun jahre lang mit meiner "selfmade-CPU-Kühlung" ausgekommen bin, habe ich mir heute nun doch einen neuen Kühler gekauft. War zwar irgendwie schon länger geplant aber bisher waren mir die dinger immer zu teuer und mein alter tuts eig auch noch.
Aber bei 15€ + 5 € Versand für nen Mine 2, da hab ich dann jetzt endlich zugeschlagen. Mal gucken wie er sich schlägt, jetzt im sommer kommt meine selber gebaute lösung doch langsam an ihre grenzen


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (26. Juni 2012)

SKY Komplett + HD +Sky Go
12 Monate

für 33,90 im Monat.


Schön Bundesliga und CL mit Dortmund schauen.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2012)

XFX hd 5450


----------



## Casper0011 (27. Juni 2012)

Eine XFX 6850


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2012)

MSI Gtx 680 Lightning


----------



## Metalic (27. Juni 2012)

ein autoradio


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Juni 2012)

HP Druckkopf mit Tinte Nr 21 XL schwarz für meinen HP DeskJet F2180.
Kostete beim örtlichen Händler dür Druckertinte und Toner 22,50€.


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Xspc rx480


----------



## lowbob (27. Juni 2012)

Neuen Monitor


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Juni 2012)

lowbob schrieb:
			
		

> Neuen Monitor



Das wollen wir schon genauer wissen


----------



## SwissBullet (27. Juni 2012)

Zwei Tickets für die WWE "SmackDown World Tour"


----------



## debalz (28. Juni 2012)

Samsung SSD 830 - 128 GB
8 GB Corsair Vengeance


----------



## RapToX (28. Juni 2012)

uff, in den letzten tagen/wochen war das so einiges. mal gucken ob ich noch alles zusammen kriege:

40m lautsprecherkabel 2,5mm²
xbox 360 controller für windows
brennenstuhl premium-alu-line 10x steckdosenleiste
xxl-chefsessel
unterbettrollbox
wandfarbe grau + grün
kommode für kleinkram
buche klebefolie um der vergammelten schreibtischplatte neues leben einzuhauchen
mehrere meter kabelkanal
schrauben und u-scheiben
the ghost inside - get what you give
first blood - silence is betrayal
und noch ein paar blu-rays

war ein teurer monat, aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## TankCommander (29. Juni 2012)

Razer Imperator 2012


----------



## moe (29. Juni 2012)

15 Liter Sprit fürs Mopped.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2012)

GTX 690


----------



## the_pierced (29. Juni 2012)

Nen 47" LED 3D Fernseher, 4 Games und für 60 € Sprit für meine Dreckschleuder


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (1. Juli 2012)

Mein lang ersehntes MacBook Air 11"


----------



## Witcher (1. Juli 2012)

Sean Paul - Get Busy LP


----------



## computertod (1. Juli 2012)

LG P970 1GB Titan Schwarz


----------



## Hai0815 (1. Juli 2012)

Gestern ne Razer Black Widow Ultimate...
Freitag 3 Karten für Unheilig


----------



## KastenBier (2. Juli 2012)

Ne Samsung 830 SSD mit 128GB. Wurde auch langsam mal Zeit, ich hab mich lang genug vor der Anschaffung gedrückt. Ein kleiner Wermutstropfen ist allerdings dass mein betagtes Board noch nicht über SATA III verfügt, so bleibt irgendwie son ganz kleiner mieser Nachgeschmack. Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## celi2 (2. Juli 2012)

7970 Lightning


----------



## moe (2. Juli 2012)

Bf3


----------



## ZeroX360 (2. Juli 2012)

Currywurst Pommes xD


----------



## RainbowCrash (2. Juli 2012)

5l Benzin
100ml 2-Takt Öl
Ne Dose Relentless Libertus
Nen neuen Zündkerzenstecker, der alte hat sich bei den Vibrationen immer selbstständig gemacht 
Bald ist wohl auch n neuer Hinterreifen fällig >_<


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juli 2012)

GT 640 

somit habe ich jetzt alle 6er Karten


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Juli 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:
			
		

> GT 640
> 
> somit habe ich jetzt alle 6er Karten



Du bist echt ein Freak 

Naja, eigentlich sind wir alle welche


----------



## Metalic (4. Juli 2012)

paar liter sprit fürs motorrad


----------



## rhymz (4. Juli 2012)

Ein Sony Xperia


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. Juli 2012)

S60 Zyllinder Kit
BVF 16n1 Vergaser 
und kleinigkeiten 

und schon sind mal schnell 200 € weg


----------



## RainbowCrash (10. Juli 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> S60 Zyllinder Kit
> BVF 16n1 Vergaser
> und kleinigkeiten
> 
> und schon sind mal schnell 200 € weg


 
Simsonfahrer? Nice


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:
			
		

> Simsonfahrer? Nice



Ja nen schwälbchen


----------



## RainbowCrash (10. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder viel zu viel


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2012)

Einen Intel Core i7 965 Extreme


----------



## T'PAU (11. Juli 2012)

NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan-Controller (passt besser zu meinem Lancool K58, als der bisherige Zalman MFC1 Plus) und 'nen 140er Lüffi (für den oberen Deckel, vorn hab ich schon den selben).


----------



## Railroadfighter (12. Juli 2012)

Eine Red Bull Dose 250ml und eine Logitech G500, echt ein Quantensprung im Vergleich zur 5€ NoName-Maus.


----------



## Metalic (12. Juli 2012)

einen jackie chan film für einen euro bei ebay


----------



## robbe (12. Juli 2012)

Portal 2 für 20€, eine Stunde später war es für 4,99€ im Angebot.


----------



## moe (12. Juli 2012)

Das Rammsteinheft der Süddeutschen.


----------



## janaiky (13. Juli 2012)

Eine Qpad MK-85 Tastatur mit Brown Switches


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Juli 2012)

Ne Dose Axe (Marine)


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Juli 2012)

War zwar gestern, aber sollte, da ich erst seit heute benutze gelten: Ein Samsung Galaxy S3 in weiß mit Base Vertrag.

Geiles Teil!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juli 2012)

2 paar Schuhe und BF3 Premium


----------



## Wallech (13. Juli 2012)

Ein Generalabonement für die Schweizer Bahn 
..So schnell hat man 2800.- € los...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. Juli 2012)

Einen Apple Care Protection Plan für mein MacBook Air.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Juli 2012)

Trine 1 und 2 sowie und dazu noch Portal 2, und das für weniger als 9€


----------



## Re4dt (14. Juli 2012)

Ein iPhone 4S.
Aber bis UPS endlich mal das Handy liefert ist schon das 5er auf dem Markt....


----------



## Robonator (14. Juli 2012)

Terraria, Payday, Darksiders, Bioshock 2  Nacher kommt bestimmt noch mehr... naja hab ja noch 20€


----------



## beren2707 (14. Juli 2012)

HD 7970 V3 für 323,10€ inkl. der drei AMD Gratis Games + Alan Wake Franchise. Also geht die frische 7950 wieder Retoure; ich liebe das Widerrufsrecht!


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (14. Juli 2012)

Payday Vierer-Pack


----------



## ich558 (14. Juli 2012)

Vertex 3 120gb


----------



## der_yappi (14. Juli 2012)

Tropico4 beim Steam SummerSale


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Juli 2012)

Ne neue Handytasche und nen neuen akkufachdeckel für mein handy, da mir die tasche abhanden gekommen ist und der deckel verkratzt ist dank nem tollen fest 

Und ein "neues" gebrauchtes Mofa dass ich mal wieder was zum schrauben und kärrelen hab


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Juli 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und ein "neues" gebrauchtes Mofa dass ich mal wieder was zum schrauben und kärrelen hab


 
Welches denn wenn man fragen darf? 

B2T war zwar schon gestern aber egal. Blumenstrauß für meine Tanzpartnerin


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. Juli 2012)

3 Stück Spar Mohnstrudel (ich liebe das Zeug)


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Juli 2012)

@RainbowCrash: Is n mopped kein mofa, ne Peugeot Vogue. Wollte erst n Solo 712 holen da ich das schonmal hatte aber gleich wieder abgeben konnte aufgrund nem lagerschaden, das war aber schon verkauft. Und die vogue stand gut da und für 300€ musst ich das ding einfach haben


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. Juli 2012)

Ich würd so ne Kiste ja nicht mal für 100€ kaufen aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache


----------



## iceman650 (16. Juli 2012)

Bundesligakarten, je 2x S04 vs BxB und FCN (daheim, Nordkurve) und auswärts in Mainz 
Und garnicht mal Teuer^^


----------



## chris991 (16. Juli 2012)

pommes currywurst


----------



## AeroX (16. Juli 2012)

iPhone 4s white 32gb


----------



## Hai0815 (16. Juli 2012)

dto, allerdings in Schwarz und mit 16 gb


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2012)

Assassins Creed Revelations im Mediamarkt (29,99 Euro)


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Juli 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Assassins Creed Revelations im Mediamarkt (29,99 Euro)


 
Dumm gelaufen: bei Steam gibt's das gerade für 13,65 oder so...


----------



## BUNDaner (16. Juli 2012)

Noctua NH-D14 in der Bucht (40,00 €)


----------



## Uziflator (17. Juli 2012)

1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Noctua NM-I3 Mounting Kit (Sockel 1155/1156/1366)
1 x Corsair Obsidian Series 800D mit Sichtfenster (CC800DW)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200)


----------



## bundymania (17. Juli 2012)

*4 Sanyo Eneloop  XX Mignon Akkus
*


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Juli 2012)

Verschiedene, für mich sehr nützliche Sachen:

- Nostalgiewecker mit Glocke (Hallo, wach auf! )
- DVBT-Antenne mit Verstärker
- MediFlow Wasserkissen (mal schauen, ob ich da einen erholsameren Schlaf mit habe)
- Amazon Basics Lederhülle für 10.1 Tablets

Musste einfach mal sein, alles Sachen, die bis jetzt gefehlt haben ....


----------



## Klutten (18. Juli 2012)

4 Hemden bei Gaastra ... > 400 € ...


----------



## BUNDaner (18. Juli 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> 4 Hemden bei Gaastra ... > 400 € ...


Ich hoffe mal die Hemden sind aus Goldfaden gewebt, reißfest, absolut Stich- und Beschuss-sicher und fungieren darüber hinaus noch als mobiler WLAN-Hotspot.


----------



## Metalic (18. Juli 2012)

OFDb - Besser geht's nicht (1997) für 2 €


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Juli 2012)

BUNDaner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die Hemden sind aus Goldfaden gewebt, reißfest, absolut Stich- und Beschuss-sicher und fungieren darüber hinaus noch als mobiler WLAN-Hotspot.


----------



## RainbowCrash (19. Juli 2012)

BUNDaner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die Hemden sind aus Goldfaden gewebt, reißfest, absolut Stich- und Beschuss-sicher und fungieren darüber hinaus noch als mobiler WLAN-Hotspot.


 
Made my Day 

B2T:
Neue Jeans, Commander Jim New in Dark Blue


----------



## RapToX (20. Juli 2012)

wurde mal zeit für nen neuen fernseher -> samsung ue32eh5450


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juli 2012)

11 Bilder im Fachgeschäft professionell drucken lassen -> 10 x die Maße 20*30 und ein mal 30*45
Dazu noch 5 Rahmen
Und ein Cuttermesser weil ich die Bilder noch minimal kürzen muss damit die in den Rahmen passen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juli 2012)

Heute Nachmittag einen Getriebe Exzenterschleifer von Festool  Teurer Spaß


----------



## Metalic (20. Juli 2012)

OFDb - Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (1998)


----------



## RRCRoady (21. Juli 2012)

Eine Samsung SSD 128GB, Hitachi HDD 2TB, 5x Noiseblocker 120mm Lüfter, das Scythe kaze Master Pro, 4 Kaltlichtkathoden, n paar Kabel / Adapter. 
Und das Obsidian 800D wird in ca 1 bis 2 Stunden geliefert... der Samstag ist gerettet und das Urlaubsgeld weg


----------



## RainbowCrash (21. Juli 2012)

Nen Grenzgänger Pulli


----------



## joraku (21. Juli 2012)

BUNDaner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die Hemden sind aus Goldfaden gewebt, reißfest, absolut Stich- und Beschuss-sicher und fungieren darüber hinaus noch als mobiler WLAN-Hotspot.





@T:
2x Arma2: Private Military Company
1x Arma2: CO
1x Operation Arrowhead 

für mich und meinen Bruder. 

Gestern habe ich bei Witcher 1 + 2 zugeschlagen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Juli 2012)

Eiweißpulver, Shaker und nen bisl Musik:
Casper - XOXO und das Sorgenkind Album.


----------



## Neox (23. Juli 2012)

Heut hab ich Schuhe und paar Klamotten gekauft.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juli 2012)

Eine ADATA S510 120GB im lokalen Saturn. Da ich ich vor ein paar Tagen einen alten Geschenkgutschein von Saturn über 50€ im Schreibtisch fand, der noch bis Ende 2012 galt, 
hab´ ich kurzentschlossen 45€ draufgelegt und die Adata mitgenommen. 
Ansonsten läuft im PC eine Samsung 830 128GB als Sys-LW, die Adata als 2tes LW plus eine Standard HDD.


----------



## benefull (24. Juli 2012)

Vorhin angekommen .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2012)

Happi Happi & Gluck Gluck für mich, für das Töff Töff nur Gluck Gluck
Eine Schreibtischlampe, Papierschneider und ein wenig Kosmetikmaterial für den Fuhrpark


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Juli 2012)

Ein Corsair Carbide 300R!


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2012)

Gh 24


----------



## CeresPK (25. Juli 2012)

Ein Lian Li PC-V750WX inkl. King-Mod-Dämmung.

Mein Altes PC-60 FW sieht durch die ganzen Hardwarewechsel schon nicht mehr sooo schön aus.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. Juli 2012)

Neue Motorradkleidung


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (26. Juli 2012)

Eine Tankfüllung fürs Auto


----------



## Schiassomat (26. Juli 2012)

Eine T-Balancer Big NG Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## computertod (26. Juli 2012)

mein 2 rädriges geschoss getankt: 9,5L Sprit für 16€...


----------



## Falcony6886 (27. Juli 2012)

Eine Roccat Kova+, nachdem die Razer Death Adder Lefthand kurz vor Ende der Garantie die Grätsche gemacht hat... Immerhin gibt's noch 5 Euro Gewinn...


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. Juli 2012)

Wird zwar erst heute Abend gekauft aber ich weiß es ja schon jetzt 

- ne Bahnkarte
- Kinokarte fürn neuen Batman
- n Sixpack Bier
- Sushi


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (27. Juli 2012)

- Sixpack Mountain Dew und Welch's Grape
- Packung Lifesavers Hawaiian fruits
- Yankee Candle Mango
- Chip'ins White Cheddar Popcorn Chips

Alles aus einem Ami-Laden bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## der_yappi (27. Juli 2012)

Nen vollen Tank Super (1,629€ / l)
Lotto
5 Katie Melua CDs


----------



## roadgecko (27. Juli 2012)

Eine Fenix TK70 LED Taschenlampe mit 2200 Lumen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juli 2012)

Zwar nicht "gekauft" aber gemietet:

DayZ Gameserver mit 40 Slots, I7 2600k, 16gb RAM, 1gbit up/down und unlimited Traffic für 3 Monate. Wenns gefällt wirds evtl verlängert  

Ca. 25€ im Monat, wobei jeder nur einen Monat bezahlt (ich und 2 Freunde).


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich habe mir mit meinen Freunden auch einen Server gemietet, nur einen Rootserver. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juli 2012)

Für DayZ?

Könnten noch ein paar "friendly" Mitspieler gebrauchen  

Wir sind immer so 3-5 Mann, wobei ein paar mehr noch besser wäre


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> (...)


 Für so ziemlich alles. =3 Aber DayZ bzw. Arma 2: CO hat keiner von uns.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Re4dt (27. Juli 2012)

Ne halbe Tankfüllung @2.30€  
+Zwei neue Chino Hosen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (27. Juli 2012)

Wo tankst du denn für 2,30€ ?


----------



## Re4dt (27. Juli 2012)

Türkei macht's möglich hier kostet der Liter rund 4,30lira...


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Juli 2012)

Ein paar LED´s, Widerstände, Schrumfschlauch und 1,5L Eistee.


----------



## AeroX (27. Juli 2012)

Neue Schuhe. Will meine guten air max nicht gleich wieder einsauen


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juli 2012)

Ne Externe 2,5" HDD mit 1TB Speicher und USB 3.0 von Seagate.

Seagate Backup Plus Portable schwarz 1000GB, USB 3.0 (STBU1000200) | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat in der PCGH 09/2012 als Test- und Preisleistungssieger in der 2,5" Klasse ganz gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Juli 2012)

Klamotten...wenn auch ungeplant aber bei dem Preis konnt ich nicht nein sagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (28. Juli 2012)

Paar neue Stutzen, Trokots und Hosen für die neue Saison.


----------



## batmaan (28. Juli 2012)

ein flyer mit 32 gb und 3g, ein htc sensation, neue nike schuhe, neuer tv, blu ray player, eine blu ray. Das wars


----------



## Hydroxid (30. Juli 2012)

Motorrad Führerschein


----------



## nulchking (30. Juli 2012)

Endlich Zeit gefunden PC aufzurüsten:
I5-3570k
Asrock Z77 pro 3
Corsair Venegeance 8 GB
Sasmsung SSD 830 120 GB
fehlt nur noch ein CPU Kühler


----------



## iPatrickFCBM10 (31. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade PC aufgerüstet: 

_i7 3770K + Asus Sabertooth Z77_

Folgen  wird:

_GTX 680/670 oder ATi 7970_


----------



## 1821984 (31. Juli 2012)

Für mein neues Projekt:
2x D5-Pumpen
2x AC Poweradjust2 
schwarze Schrauben + Muttern und U-Scheiben M3 ne ganze Menge

Für mich:
Braun Series5 / 590cc mit allem drum und dran nachdem mein alter Braun nach ich glaube ca. 8-10 Jahre einen inneren Gehäusebruch erleidet hat. Er wurde geklebt aber macht rabatz ohne Ende und es ist eine Frage der Zeit bis er denn wirklich nicht mehr will. Wenn der neue auch solange hält ist alles gut.


----------



## batmaan (2. August 2012)

ein TH Pulli.


----------



## Klutten (3. August 2012)

Ein neues Auto, da mein altes einen Totalschaden erlitten hat -> BMW 535dA Bj. 10/2009


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2012)

Ne neue Sonnenbrille 
RayBan 3484




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



140€ beim Optiker des Vertrauens


----------



## Klarostorix (3. August 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ein neues Auto, da mein altes einen Totalschaden erlitten hat -> BMW 535dA Bj. 10/2009


 
Warst du dafür verantwortlich oder ein anderer "Rowdy"?


----------



## RainbowCrash (3. August 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ne neue Sonnenbrille
> RayBan 3484
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Stärke? Wenn ja dann ist deiner deutlich günstiger als meiner, hab für meine New Wayfarer mit Stärke knappe 190 bezahlt


----------



## Klutten (3. August 2012)

Ein Feuerwehrwagen war der Meinung mir ins Heck zu fahren - sonst hätte ich das Geld lieber auf dem Konto gelassen.


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Mit Stärke? Wenn ja dann ist deiner deutlich günstiger als meiner, hab für meine New Wayfarer mit Stärke knappe 190 bezahlt


 
Ohne Stärke.
Ich hab weder ne normale Brille noch Kontaktlinsen (zumindest aktuell nicht  - mal ein paar Jährchen abwarten)

Im www häts die Brille für 120 - 130 €uros gegeben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2012)

Neue Socken


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. August 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ne neue Sonnenbrille
> RayBan 3484
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol  Ich hab die Gleiche xD Ich hab aber nur 80$ dafür gezahlt


----------



## CeresPK (4. August 2012)

Diesen schicken Chronographen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTyHHGCBMuU


----------



## jeamal (6. August 2012)

Habe mir auch mal was gegönnt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt fliegt endgültig das E5 aus meinem Gehäuse.

Grüße


----------



## der_yappi (6. August 2012)

Ne DVB-T Zimmerantenne nachdem gestern meine alte den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Aber die kann ich gleich wieder umtauschen -> schlechter Empfang, funzt nur mit Stromanschluss 

MS Office 2010 Home & Student (3 Lizenzen für 89,-)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Mit Stärke? Wenn ja dann ist deiner deutlich günstiger als meiner, hab für meine New Wayfarer mit Stärke knappe 190 bezahlt


 
Mit Stärke wäre das ja auch geschenkt. Bei mir kosten alleine 2 Gläser über 300€


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. August 2012)

neuen kettensatz fürs motorrad und n neuen benzinhahn und spiegel fürs mopped


----------



## Metalic (6. August 2012)

3 blurays für 21€ bei amazon. bunt gemischt...
-shining
-sherlock holmes
-demolition man


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2012)

Eine Gamescom Dauerkarte


----------



## EGThunder (8. August 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S Plus
Marderscheuche für mein Auto inkl. Einbau
Musik bei iTunes...
Lego Polizeistation für meinen Neffen 

EG


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. August 2012)

Dawnguard für 17€ im örtlichen Saturn!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. August 2012)

Ein MSI H67MA-E45 für meinen Server


----------



## seventyseven (9. August 2012)

Dawnguard und Payday the Heist bei Steam.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (9. August 2012)

Star Wars: The Old Republik Digital Degital Deluxe Edition für 14,99€ bei Origin.


----------



## Low (9. August 2012)

Xbox 360 Gamepad für PC


----------



## GTA 3 (9. August 2012)

Skyrim für 30€.


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2012)

Canon 70-200/4L


----------



## RainbowCrash (10. August 2012)

Die hier, dank Firma ohne Mehrwertsteuer


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (11. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Asus Xonar DG
wusste garnich das Onboardsound so übel klingt


----------



## PCGHGS (12. August 2012)

Fritz!Wlan USB Stick N 2.4


----------



## Sysnet (12. August 2012)

1. nVidia GTX 570 (neu aber sehr günstig)
2. Alpenföhn Peter (gebraucht aus einem Forum)
3. Intel i5 3570k (gebraucht über eBay Kleinanzeigen)
4. Gigabyte Z77 UD5 (gebraucht aus einem Forum) Warte aber schon etwas länger.  Hoffe es kommt noch.
5. Dell 2312HM (neu)

Alles in allem halt einen neuen Rechner und eine Aufrüstung für meinen Zweiten. Mehr RAM und ein neues Case fehlen noch sowie ein paar WaKü- und Modding-Teile.


----------



## Janny (12. August 2012)

Ikea Galant in Glas und einen neuen Monitor von Samsung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. August 2012)

CM Storm Enforcer, wird dann mein neuer kleiner Midi, natürlich alles schön ich Schwarz/Rot gehalten


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. August 2012)

Intel Pentium G840


----------



## bAsSt@rd (13. August 2012)

hab mir vor 2 stunden einen 3770K bestellt


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2012)

Eine Runde shopping bei 3DSupply

Betrag: 1.00, Retro Schwamm "Game Over"
Betrag: 1.00, Tischlampe Splash weiß
Betrag: 1.00, B&C EXACT 190 - Schwarz| Die linke Hand des Teufels,
Betrag: 1.00, Tasse "Drinking with portals"


----------



## Jolly91 (13. August 2012)

Am 10.August 2012:

1 * Intel Core i7-3820 3,6 GHz 
1 * ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (Privat)
1 * G.Skill RipJawsZ Series DDR3-1600
1 * Prolimatech Black Series Genesis CPU-Kühler
1 * Prolimatech Mounting Kit für Sockel 2011		
2 * Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S3 
4 * Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK2 - 140mm		
1 * Lian Li PC-A70FB Big-Tower USB 3.0 - black


----------



## Hydroxid (13. August 2012)

Eben Black Ops 2 vorbestellt


----------



## Fragazoid (13. August 2012)

1. rund 2 qm² Acrylglas , 8 mm stark, kristallklar
2. 60x60cm Kupfer-lochblechplatte, schwarz, pulverbeschichtet
3. einige Aluminium-profile und Gummidichtungen mitsamt Eckverbinder, Aussenecken usw.
4. 300g Edelstahlschrauben mit Kontermutter, diverse grössen
5. verschiedene Gehäuselüfter 180mm, 140mm, 120mm 
6. Kleinteile aus dem Elektrofachgeschäft
7. 6-wege Lüftersteuerung
8. etwas Werkzeug

Joa, etwas angestiftet von den Casemodding-tagebüchern, möchte ich mich jetzt mal selbst versuchen,und direkt das ganze Case individuell selberbauen.
Im Kopf habe ich einen luftgekühlten, lackgehärteten Acryl-glas-Tower mit einigen optischen und nützlichen Gimmicks.
Sobald ich Eckdaten zusammengetragen und eine Zeichnung angefertigt habe, werde ich sicher einen Tagebuch-Thread starten 

Meine Einkaufsliste wird noch um einiges erweitert 

Gruß


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. August 2012)

Einen Gaszugdrosselsatz für meine Suzuki SV-650S K3 damit ich ab dem 20.08 auch damit fahren kann, wenn ich meinen Lappen bekomme *__*


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. August 2012)

Luftfilter, Gas- und Chokezug, wurde jetzt wo die Kiste immer liegen bleibt mal Zeit


----------



## nulchking (13. August 2012)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Star Wars: The Old Republik Digital Degital Deluxe Edition für 14,99€ bei Origin.


 
Danke für den hinweis, auch eben gegönnt =D


----------



## Blutonium90 (13. August 2012)

- Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D LED
- QPad MK-80 Pro Gaming Backlit Mechanical Keyboard QWERTZ-Layout MX-Brown-Schalter
- Razer Imperator 2012 Expert Ergonomic Gaming Mouse schwarz


----------



## Low (14. August 2012)

1x Wirtschaftsinformatik: Eine Einführung Pearson Studium - IT: Amazon.de: Kenneth C. Laudon, Jane P. Laudon, Detlef Schoder: Bücher
2x Technisat TechniStar S2 digitaler HDTV Satellitenreceiver (HDMI, DVRready, CI+, UPnP, Ethernet) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
1x HP Officejet 6500A Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
1x HP CD975AE 920XL Tintenpatrone schwarz hohe Kapazität 1.200 Seiten: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren
1x Casio FX-991 ES Plus Taschenrechner: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren
1x Java - kurz & gut: Amazon.de: Robert Liguori, Patricia Liguori, Lars Schulten: Bücher
1x Die C++-Standardbibliothek. Einführung und Nachschlagewerk: Amazon.de: Stefan Kuhlins: Bücher
1x Uni-Angst und Uni-Bluff heute: Wie studieren und sich nicht verlieren: Amazon.de: Wolf Wagner: Bücher
diverse Blurays
diverse andere Schreibsachen


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. August 2012)

Kanes Rache bei Origin, ich hatte ja eh noch einen 25% Gutschein für Origin und noch Dead Space bei Steam für 2,49€


----------



## Low (15. August 2012)

War Heute Nachmittag wieder Shoppen 
Viele Klamotten und Schuhe (1x Outdoor) (2x Anzugsschuhe)


----------



## The_GTS (15. August 2012)

Bleistift Stärken: H, HB, 2H
2 Karierte Blöcke
2 Ordner 8cm dick
6 Blaue Kugelschreiber 
12 Buntstifte
24 Filzstifte
4 Plastikradierer
4 Textmarker
1 Kreisradienschablone
1 Anspitzer
6 Plastikmappen
8 Ösenhefter
4 Bücher für die BBS als Werkzeugmechaniker
1 Tankfüllung Super + (50 liter bei einem Preis von 1.72€!!!!!!!!!! )
1 Autowäsche + Cabrioverdeckpflege + Alufelgenpflege

Alles im allen, ein Teurer Tag. -.-


----------



## True Monkey (16. August 2012)

XFX R7770 Black Edition .......um mir meine Langeweile zu vertreiben


----------



## Festplatte (16. August 2012)

XFX Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition!


----------



## beren2707 (17. August 2012)

8x Sanyo Eneloop AA für 12,94€. Gute Akkus kann man nie genug haben, wenns dann noch so ein günstiges Angebot gibt, muss man einfach zuschlagen.


----------



## taks (17. August 2012)

Hab mir ne 50MBit Leitung bestellt.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. August 2012)

Ein Sony Xperia S


----------



## RedBrain (18. August 2012)

Habe die externe Festplatte seit letzte Woche Freitag bestellt. Es ist die Seagate Backup Plus bis zu 2 TiB Speicherplatz (danke an die Redakteure für den Test).

Doch es lässt sich erahnen, dass nach dem Auspacken dieses Festplatte defekt ist. Der Lese-Schreibkopf funktioniert zwar, aber der Elektromotor für die Platter hört sich so komisch an und läuft unrund. Am Amazon-Paket ist eine Einschlagsstelle zu sehen. Versand ist Hermes.



Jetzt muss ich den wieder zurück geben. Danke Hermes! -.-


----------



## zockerlein (20. August 2012)

das letzte war eine Dose Zitronengelb von Molotow für mein Case


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. August 2012)

Hitachi Travelstar 5K-1000 1TB, die Scorpio Blue mit 640GB ist zu klein und die automatische Abschaltung nach 4 Sekunden nervt extrem.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. August 2012)

Den Motorradlappen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. August 2012)

- Sleeping Dogs Limited Edition Uncut (Gamesload) --> nach 20h durchgezockt (fast alles gesammelt)...hat sehr Spaß gemacht, leider bissel kurz  

- LG IPS237L (ja der mit dem Fake-Rahmen) --> Selbst mit 1cm Rahmen immernoch einer der dünnsten, Super Bild dank IPS und 100% Spieletauglich. Für 200€ echt ein geiles Teil


----------



## Metalic (20. August 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Den Motorradlappen



glückwunsch und gute fahrt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. August 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> glückwunsch und gute fahrt


 
Danke!


----------



## Uziflator (22. August 2012)

BitFenix Verlängerungskabel (8-Polig EPS12v)
Metabo Bit-Box Promotion
Hazet 810SPC-6.3 Bit-Halter 6.3 mm = 1/4 Zoll
Lian Li PC-A77FB PC-Gehäuse ATX schwarz
ICY DOCK 2,5Zoll 6,35cm HDD-Konverter


----------



## Sysnet (22. August 2012)

Neues Case: Corsair 800D


----------



## IceMaster88 (22. August 2012)

Arctic MX 2 und erst ma schön damit die CPU und GPU eingekleistert


----------



## Schiassomat (22. August 2012)

Intel Core i7 3930k und einen Stufenbohrer


----------



## Frosdedje (22. August 2012)

Folgende Bauteile für meinen neuen PC:
- AMD FX-6200
- Arctic Cooling Freezer A30
- AsRock 970 Extreme4
- 8Gb DDR3 1600Mhz (Corsair Venegeance)
- AMD Radeon HD 7950 3GB (Asus)
- Crucial M4 512MB 
- Cooler Master Elite 330U
- Corsair TX550M 550W
- Asus BW-12B1ST


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Folgende Bauteile für meinen neuen PC:
> - AMD FX-6200
> - Arctic Cooling Freezer A30
> - AsRock 970 Extreme4
> ...


 
Anstatt des FX hätte ich nen i5 genommen.


----------



## Gast12307 (22. August 2012)

das sollte in den nächsten Tagen ankommen 
-Lenovo ThinkPad T-Series 14 Zoll (i5, 4 GB 1600Mhz Ram, 320GB 7200rpm HDD [wenn ich Zeit mal fürs einrichten kauf ich eine SSD ], das hochauflösende Display, Fingerprintreader, Tasterturbeleuchtung)
-Intel Antitheft Schutz für 3 Jahre
-PS Vita W-Lan only
-PS Vita Travel Kit
-Uncharted Golden Abyss für PS Vita
-Resistance Burning Skies für PS Vita
-Whipout 2048
-Lenovo ThinkPad Tasche für Lenovo T-Series
-Western Digital MyPassport 1TB


----------



## leopard95 (22. August 2012)

Ein Creativ Draco Headset und Forza Horizon vorbestellt.


----------



## JC88 (23. August 2012)

Zwei neue BluRays:
Die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie
Smoking Aces

Und den 3. Teil des Epos "Das Lied von Feuer und Eis"


----------



## T'PAU (24. August 2012)

Eine neue Blu-ray: 

Der weisse Hai


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. August 2012)

CS Global offensive. Nur leider muss ich mich dank meiner megaleitung noch 2 stunden gedulden bis ich spielen kann -.-


----------



## moe (24. August 2012)

Neue Koppelstange und Ölfilter fürs Auto und Bauteile für ne Ladereglerschaltung für das Motorrad von meinem Bruder.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2012)

Radeon 6670 DDR 3 

Weil ich bei der letzten die Benches vollend verhauen habe ohne es zu merken wegen fehlender Konkurrenz.
ergo ...eine neue mußte her


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. August 2012)

Einen Mini-WLAN-Stick von Netgear.
Wenn das integrierte WLAN-Modul schon den Geist aufgibt ^^


----------



## ile (25. August 2012)

Samsung 900X4C-A02DE

Samsung SSD 830 256GB


----------



## leopard95 (25. August 2012)

Tt eseries Shock Headset


----------



## agentsmith1612 (25. August 2012)

Fast hätte ich einen Renault Twizy gekauft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. August 2012)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Fast hätte ich einen Renault Twizy gekauft.


 
Wer kauft denn die Gurke  ?


----------



## Ü50 (25. August 2012)

Musste sein: GTX 580 LIG. und eine HD 7970.
Fehlten mir in meiner Sammlung


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. August 2012)

Ein Silverstone Strider 750W Gold E Netzteil.

(die GTX 480 ist doch etwas stromhungriger als gedacht)


----------



## STSLeon (27. August 2012)

Crucial M4 128 GB


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. August 2012)

Razer Mamba 2012


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. August 2012)

Crucial M4 256 GB fürn Lappi


----------



## Koyote (28. August 2012)

Guildwars 2 ist gestern gekommen. Ab heute kann ich dann spielen.


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2012)

Palit 660 ti 

Die erste ist heute gekommen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (29. August 2012)

-*Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P* hier im Forum

-*ASUS GTX275* hier im Forum

- *Silverstone Precision* für läppische 38,39€ in der Bucht (Neuware! Lediglich beschädigte Verpackung :p)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- *BeQuiet BQT E6-500W* für 25€ in der Bucht

Der neue-alte Rechner zum Gelegenheitszocken nimmt Formen an


----------



## der_yappi (29. August 2012)

Seit Jahren mal wieder was in der Bucht:

Ne Sammlung Asterix-Comics vom ersten bis zum letzten Band


----------



## Metalic (29. August 2012)

4 blurays für 30 euro bei amazon

the think (die neue version)
inglorious basterds
paul - ein alien auf der flucht
sherlock holmes 2


----------



## 1821984 (30. August 2012)

Gestern hab ich nen Termin für 2 Reifen und ne Achsvermessung gemacht. Toll wieder 320€ weg (mit handeln)


----------



## True Monkey (30. August 2012)

Asus 7870 DC II


----------



## CeresPK (31. August 2012)

5 eLoops B12-3 und einen weiteren inline Multi Port Panel  

mal schauen wie dieso im Vergleich zu den Blacksilent Pro sind


----------



## RainbowCrash (31. August 2012)

N Lian Li PC-9FB


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (31. August 2012)

SanDisk SSD 64GB für 39,00€ 

Danke an den PCGH Schnäppchenführer!


----------



## JC88 (31. August 2012)

Gestern war Shoppingtag

beQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 550W
Corsair Vengeance M60
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Jagd auf Roter Oktober (BluRay)


----------



## The_GTS (31. August 2012)

3 Hosen a 11€
2 Kaputzenpullis a 12€
1 Jacke für 25€
4 T-Shirts a 7€

Macht 122€ dank Primark Hannover.


----------



## Low (31. August 2012)

Was sind das denn für Hosen soviel kostet ein Hemd bei meinen Klamotten dealer


----------



## totovo (31. August 2012)

3 bretter Buchenholz
200 Schrauben
200 Unterlegscheiben
20 Winkel

SummaSummarum 51€!
agebücher Rubrik


----------



## RainbowCrash (31. August 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Hosen soviel kostet ein Hemd bei meinen Klamotten dealer


 
/sign, meistens leg ich für n Hemd noch mehr hin


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2012)

Eine zweite GTX 680 Lightning


----------



## Klarostorix (1. September 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine zweite GTX 680 Lightning


 
Geldscheißer oder so?


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2012)

nö ...alt genug um mir das leisten zu können


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. September 2012)

PCIe USB 3.0 Controller Karte 
USB 3.0 Extension Dock
Festplatten Manager Software
Mauspad
Magnetischen Schraubenzieher

Eben Kleinigkeiten die das PC-Leben erleichtern und verbessern


----------



## RedBrain (1. September 2012)

4x 5W GU10 Warmwhite von Philips

Wurde auch Zeit, ein paar LED-Lämpchen zu testen.


----------



## Uziflator (1. September 2012)

Eine Nikon D5100 mit 8GB SDHc


----------



## Schiassomat (1. September 2012)

4 Karten für Expendables2 und ne Tüte Popcorn


----------



## Uziflator (1. September 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> 4 Karten für Expendables2 und ne Tüte Popcorn


 
Der is super, aber gleich 4 mal hintereinander


----------



## Schiassomat (1. September 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Der is super, aber gleich 4 mal hintereinander


 
Ja wenn schon denn schon, ne natürlich 3 davon für Freunde bekomm die nähmlich mit VIP Card um 6€ das Stück


----------



## _VFB_ (1. September 2012)

Ich hab mir am Donnerstag Guild Wars 2 gekauft


----------



## Uziflator (3. September 2012)

Sigma 50-200mm DC OS HSM für Nikon149,00 €
Cullmann MADRID Maxima 330


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. September 2012)

@uziflator: gute Wahl, hab ich auch als 2. An meiner Canon, Hol mir aber bald das 18-200er...
@topic: n parkschein für hohenschwangau und neuschwanstein und Karten für die Schlösser dazu...
Mfg


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. September 2012)

4GB DDR3 1600.von Corsair für 15€ 

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine CPU


----------



## Huky (3. September 2012)

Battelfield 3 Premium


----------



## Pikus (3. September 2012)

Ne Razer Deathadder Black


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. September 2012)

4GB von GSkill hier im Forum


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. September 2012)

Eine Vertex 4 bei Amazon!


----------



## labernet (3. September 2012)

ne Dauerkarte für den VFR Aalen (Heimspiele)


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. September 2012)

Crysis 2 Maximum Edition bei Steam für 8,75€


----------



## moe (7. September 2012)

Nen neuen Motorradhelm. Nolan N85 Virage.


----------



## The_GTS (7. September 2012)

Einen Bastuck Enttopf mit 2x 76er Rohren und 0.5m ersatzrohr für den Mittelschalldämpfer. 
Macht schön krach bestimmt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. September 2012)

30€ Paysafecard
(Warum darf man da nicht mehr mit mehreren gleichzeitig bezahlen?)
MfG


----------



## Uziflator (8. September 2012)

Crysis und Crysis Warhead


----------



## Scoachbaer (8. September 2012)

Trine 2


----------



## anderon (8. September 2012)

Ein p10 mit 550w *o* 
Und ne tageslichttaschenlampe für nen 10ner DDDDDD


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. September 2012)

Ne 10€ PSC
Nen Kasten Augustiner
Die neue Mean's Health
Borderlands 2 AT in der Kammerjäger Edition


----------



## RapToX (10. September 2012)

nen neuen servoschlauch für mein auto


----------



## HomieStylez (11. September 2012)

Die PCGH, Sleeping Dogs für 29,99 & Max Payne 3 für 25,99


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2012)

GTX 650 und eine GTX 660 ........


----------



## totovo (12. September 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> @uziflator: gute Wahl, hab ich auch als 2. An meiner Canon, Hol mir aber bald das 18-200er...
> Mfg


 
Brrr ein Superzoom 

@Topic: Ein Döner und heut Mittag ein Stück Pflaumenkuchen und ne Heiße Schokolade Ja ich weiß, etwas verkehrte Welt^^


----------



## CeresPK (14. September 2012)

Soo jetzt werde ich erstmal gesteinigt 

Hab mir nen iPhone 5 vorbestellt.
damit ich endlich mal wieder was hochwertig verarbeitetes in der Hand halte



Spoiler



und nicht mehr so ne Galaxy S3 Plastekackbratze!


----------



## Uziflator (14. September 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Soo jetzt werde ich erstmal gesteinigt
> 
> Hab mir nen iPhone 5 vorbestellt.
> damit ich endlich mal wieder was hochwertig verarbeitetes in der Hand halte
> ...


 
Ja was von unterbezahlten und unter schlechten Bedingungen arbeitenden Chinesen hergestellt wird.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. September 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ja was von unterbezahlten und unter schlechten Bedingungen arbeitenden Chinesen hergestellt wird.


 
Bei welchen Produkten die heute mit exorbitanten Margen verkauft werden ist das heutzutage anders? 

B2T:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Neue WLP 
Gerade am Einrichten des neuen Computers, endlich weider daddeln


----------



## RedBrain (14. September 2012)

Umzug von AMD/AMD auf Intel/Nvidia hat begonnen.

Intel Core i7 3770 (kein K!)
Be quiet! Dark Rock 2
16 GiByte DDR3-1866 RAM
ASROCK Z77 Extreme6

256 GiByte Samsung 830 2,5"
Windows 7 Professional SP1 x64 Deutsch

Ab Oktober:
2x Be quiet 120mm Gehäuselüfter
ASUS Geforce GTX 670 DirectCU II


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

Ein i7 ohne k auf nem Z77 Board?
Wie unsinnig is das denn?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. September 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> GTX 650 und eine GTX 660 ........


 
Übertaktungs Nachschub  ?


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Ein i7 ohne k auf nem Z77 Board?
> Wie unsinnig is das denn?



Wayne train? Wenn n Z77 Board die Ausstattung hat die er will dann ists doch egal ob ne CPU mit oder ohne K drin werkelt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. September 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:
			
		

> Wayne train? Wenn n Z77 Board die Ausstattung hat die er will dann ists doch egal ob ne CPU mit oder ohne K drin werkelt



True Story !

@Topic:
Eine MSI GTX570 mit EK Wasserkühler


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. September 2012)

Eben eine HD 7950 X-Edition bestellt


----------



## Festplatte (16. September 2012)

Window-Seitenteil!


----------



## der_yappi (18. September 2012)

Letztes WE 4 BluRays:


Ziemlich Beste Freunde
Madagascar 1 + 2
The Incredibels


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2012)

3er Set Stufenbohrer
17€ für alle bei Amazon statt 45€ für einen im OBI


----------



## Schiassomat (18. September 2012)

Bei Amazone einen Beyerdynamic Custom one Pro und einen DT 990 Pro Kopfhörer zum Probehören.


----------



## PAUI (18. September 2012)

Core I7-3770K, Asrock Z77 extreme4, Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8GB.


----------



## Metalic (18. September 2012)

ein neues motorrad


----------



## ich558 (18. September 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:
			
		

> Ja was von unterbezahlten und unter schlechten Bedingungen arbeitenden Chinesen hergestellt wird.



Und die Konkurrenz etwa nicht? 

BT: 
3D TV


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. September 2012)

Da mein Superlux HD681 sich doch noch verabschiedet hat (9 Monate, ein neuer Rekord, so lange hat noch nichts bei mir gehalten) und mein Mikro eh schlecht war:
Ein "the T.bone GC 100 USB" (mal schauen, wie es ist) und einen "Superlux HD 668 B" (Vielleicht hält der länger, Kabelbrüche kann man da einfach beheben)


----------



## Uziflator (20. September 2012)

DC Shoes Empire TX 
https://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=14264


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2012)

Gut Geld liegen lassen:


Technisat Digit ISIO C
WesternDigital 2,5" ext. Festplatte mit 500GB als Rekorderlaufwerk für den Receiver
Devolo dLAN 200 MBit Adapter um den Receiver ans Netz zu bringen
Nen stinknormales UKW Radio für meine Oma
Summa Summarum >500€  auf einen Schlag


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. September 2012)

ich auch grad...


MSI Z77A-GD55
Corsair Vegerance RAM (8GB 1600MHz CL9)
für unschlagbare...

... 75€! 
(Hatte noch nen 100€Gutschein gewonnen...)
MfG


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. September 2012)

Ein OCZ Revodrive X3 mit 240GB gegen meine Curical M4 mit 256GB getauscht


----------



## watercooled (22. September 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein OCZ Revodrive X3 mit 240GB gegen meine Curical M4 mit 256GB getauscht



Du.....Arsch -.-

Einmal Griechisch


----------



## Witcher (22. September 2012)

Eine Kurbelwelle für ne Yamaha RD und ein Black Sabbath T-Shirt


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

Gtx 670


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. September 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du.....Arsch -.-
> 
> Einmal Griechisch


 
Vorallem, wenn du genau schaust, es gibt kein Revodrive X3 mit 240GB sondern eher ein Revodrive 3 X2 mit 240GB  

Du, ich kenne das mit oft Griechisch sein


----------



## SwissBullet (23. September 2012)

2 Kino Eintritt für den Resident Evil Retribution 3D.


----------



## Metalic (23. September 2012)

Led Blinker inkl. neuem Relais für das neue Mopped!


----------



## Metalic (24. September 2012)

Album für 5€
Billy Talent - Dead Silence


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. September 2012)

Eine neue Waschmaschine, da die alte natürlich den Geist aufgeben musste...

Wenigstens inklusive Lieferung, Aufstellen, Altgerät mitnehmen...


----------



## Janny (25. September 2012)

Ein Iphone 5 in weiß, 16GB.


----------



## ric84 (26. September 2012)

Asus GTX 670 DC2 <3,  die T Variante gibt es ja quasi garnicht mehr, schade!


----------



## beren2707 (26. September 2012)

Windows 8 Professional x64 für 0,00€, dank DreamSpark. Wird archiviert für später (falls es mal besser als Win 7 sein sollte), denn Windows-Lizenzen kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## Nulpe (26. September 2012)

2 neue Luefter fuern Radi und nen Gehauseluefter


----------



## thysol (26. September 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Windows 8 Professional x64 für 0,00€, dank DreamSpark. Wird archiviert für später (falls es mal besser als Win 7 sein sollte), denn Windows-Lizenzen kann man nie genug haben.


 
Hab ich mir auch so bestellt, aber benutzen tue ich es nicht. Kann ja nicht Schaden eine Lizenz auf Lager zu haben.

Max Payne 3
Die Verurteilten (Blu-ray)
The Godfather (Blu-ray)


----------



## Metalic (26. September 2012)

Breaking Bad Season 3 [Bluray] für 14,99 €


----------



## debalz (26. September 2012)

*Borderlands 2*, macht richtig Laune


----------



## Skipper81Ger (26. September 2012)

Maxi cosy autokindersitz. 299 Euro


----------



## Low (27. September 2012)

Von maxi cosy hat meine Schwester auch alles gekauft^^


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2012)

Eine kleine Runde bei Amazon.de

Alles auf Blu-Ray:

Flags of our Fathers 
Letters from Iwo Jima 
Layer Cake 
Welcome to the Jungle - Extended Cut   
Tödliches Kommando - The Hurt Locker     

Midnight Club: Los Angeles Complete Edition [PS3]​


----------



## Metalic (27. September 2012)

Guthaben für das Telefon.


----------



## seventyseven (27. September 2012)

Crackstreet Boys II Limited von Trailerpark sowie deren Label Hoodie.


----------



## Janny (27. September 2012)

Nike Free Run 3. in Neon Gelb


----------



## norse (27. September 2012)

MacBook Pro 13"  sooo sinnlos überteuert...aber es ist meiiiins xD


----------



## 1821984 (27. September 2012)

3x NB e-loop Lüfter 120mm
1x Alphacool UT60 360er Radi
1m Tygon 15,9/11,1 Schlauch 
paar Enzotech Tüllen in 13mm

Solangsam nimmt mein neues Projekt fahrt auf


----------



## SirChris (28. September 2012)

Eine geforce 9600m gs, weil meine alte im laptop in den grafikkartenhimmel hinauf gefahren ist und dabei gleich noch die northbridge mitgenommen hat...

Achja und den alten footloose soundtrack auf vinyl


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. September 2012)

Thermalright Macho HR-02

4 x Be Quiet Shadow Wings SW 1 140mm

Zalman ZM MFC3 Lüftersteuerung


----------



## RedBrain (30. September 2012)

Corsair Venegance LP 16 GiByte DDR3-1600 Quad Kit
Asus Geforce GTX 670 Direct CU II Aktiv 2 GiByte GDDR5
2x Be quiet! SilentWings Pure 120mm


----------



## biohaufen (1. Oktober 2012)

Cooler Master Cosmos S und vor ein paar Tagen ein Arctic Cooling Mono Plus


----------



## Grav3 (2. Oktober 2012)

MIB Trilogy Blueray Box für 24,99€ (Marktkauf) ... Amazon will dafür 25,97€ habn


----------



## Sharidan (2. Oktober 2012)

Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit blau 16GB PC3-12800U

Hatte zwar 8GB drin, aber bei den Preisen für RAM muss man einfach zugreifen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (2. Oktober 2012)

Blumentopf - Nieder mit der GbR als Deluxe-Edition


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Oktober 2012)

Skyrim bei Steam für 30€, da konnte ich jetzt doch nicht nein sagen


----------



## STSLeon (3. Oktober 2012)

Kleine Stereoanlage für Schlafzimmer und einen Ipod Classic, damit auch die Musikversorgung passt.


----------



## JC88 (3. Oktober 2012)

Amazon Angebot genutzt...
3 BluRays 25€

R.E.D.
16 Blocks
Iron Man 2


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Oktober 2012)

Rega Planet CD Player bei ebay, das 1. Modell mit dem Laufwerk links! Wollt ich schon damals als er rauskam haben und ersetze damit mein im aufgeben begriffenes nur als CD Laufwerk genutztes Audiomecha Modell. Werde den Rega ebenfalls nur als Laufwerk einsetzen.

Das Gehäuse in Druckguss, die geile Mechanik der CD Klappe... geil das Ding!


----------



## pagani-s (4. Oktober 2012)

PEARL Mini-Regenschirm (1 Meter) mit integrierter 6-fach LED-Leuchte

+
mirko Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der_yappi (4. Oktober 2012)

Bei CEWE ein Fotobuch bestellt.
Mal kucken wie das Ding in Echt rüberkommt.
Im Designtool hats nen guten Eindruck gemacht


----------



## RainbowCrash (4. Oktober 2012)

Gestern Abend bestellt, heute verschickt, laut Amazon bis Samstag da  nen neuen Bildschirm


----------



## Mendix (4. Oktober 2012)

Razer Orca für 60,01€ 

Für Schule und Privat 

IPod folgt in 2 Wochen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (5. Oktober 2012)

Verbandszeug für zu Hause. 
Hoffentlich kommt die TK mit ihrer Prämienausschüttung bald ums Eck, dann wird zumindest das ein oder andere refinanziert


----------



## Falk (5. Oktober 2012)

50cm x 100m Luftpolsterfolie - Umzug steht an, und 50m² von der Noppenfolie helfen entweder beim verpacken oder bei der Stressbewältigung


----------



## SirChris (6. Oktober 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> 50cm x 100m Luftpolsterfolie - Umzug steht an, und 50m² von der Noppenfolie helfen entweder beim verpacken oder bei der Stressbewältigung



Oh man, da würde bei mir gar nichts mehr übrig bleiben für ein Umzug


----------



## Metalic (6. Oktober 2012)

Tankpad für mein Motorrad.


----------



## Janny (6. Oktober 2012)

Ein Iphone 3G und neue Kraftsport supplements


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. Oktober 2012)

Dieses geniale T-Shirt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

Gekauft sehr wenig, trotzdem ist mir sehr vieles in die Hände gefallen was ich so eher lieber nicht bekommen hätte


----------



## target2804 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hab soeben eine Paysafecard erworben


----------



## Rheinlaender (7. Oktober 2012)

3D Monitor Asus VG278G


----------



## Metalic (7. Oktober 2012)

Kleiner Kennzeichenhalter für das Motorrad.


----------



## Janny (7. Oktober 2012)

'Ne Samsung Mikrowelle


----------



## roNskI (8. Oktober 2012)

Eine GTX570 Phantom für günstige 162€ ersteigert, OCZ Agility 3 120gb und Sprit fürs Auto


----------



## R3sistance (8. Oktober 2012)

Tickets für das Southside 2013 
wird der Wahnsinn ! 
ich sag nur Rammstein


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Oktober 2012)

roNskI schrieb:
			
		

> Eine GTX570 Phantom für günstige 162€ ersteigert, OCZ Agility 3 120gb und Sprit fürs Auto



Für eine 570 finde ich das nicht wirklich billig.


----------



## roNskI (8. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine 570 finde ich das nicht wirklich billig.



Eine billigere Phantom hab ich bei ebay noch nicht rausgehen sehen 

Ach das passt schon


----------



## RainbowCrash (9. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UiEcVIGlDYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rheinlaender (9. Oktober 2012)

Sehr günstig für ne 570er!


----------



## Blacky1810 (9. Oktober 2012)

Bf3 Account incl Prem


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Oktober 2012)

Mal wieder ein neues Barca Trikot (Auswärtstrikot) diesmal von Iniesta


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Oktober 2012)

Eine Packung MX 2 Einen 140mm Slip Stream einen 120mm Enermax T.B. Silence


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Oktober 2012)

LG BP620, D-LAN Stecker dazu und Men in Black 3 auf BluRay.
Ein herrliches Gefühl jetzt nen Blu-Ray Player zu haben!
Und die Einweihungsfeier mit MIB 3 war grandios!


----------



## anderon (10. Oktober 2012)

ein iphone 4


----------



## Zahdok (10. Oktober 2012)

Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Für eine 570 finde ich das nicht wirklich billig.


 
Meine ist für 210€ weggegangen, der Käufer zahlt aber nicht 
Erst mal ebay gemeldet, mal sehen.


----------



## roNskI (10. Oktober 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Meine ist für 210€ weggegangen, der Käufer zahlt aber nicht
> Erst mal ebay gemeldet, mal sehen.


 
Sehr Mies :/
Derwegen noch 210€. Manche 580er verlassen die Auktion mit soeinem Wert


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Oktober 2012)

3 Liter DP Ultrapriteckt von Aquacomputer in Orange und 2m Tygon Schlau größe 16/10.


----------



## Gurkensalat (11. Oktober 2012)

Sleeve 
endlich angekommen  20m weiß, 10m schwarz, schwarzer shrink und das sleevewerkzeug von molex. alles bei mdpc gekauft


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2012)

Eine 
cr. m4 128gb 
samsung 830 128 gb 
OCZ agilty 128gb

mal schauen welche zuerst den geist aufgibt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich tippe auf die OCZ 

Grade gekauft: 5x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2012)

Einen Performance ESD für 370€ 




True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine
> cr. m4 128gb
> samsung 830 128 gb
> OCZ agilty 128gb
> ...


 
Die Samsung hat ja bei jemandem schon über 4 Petabyte geschafft und lebt immer noch


----------



## Low (11. Oktober 2012)

Gothic 1,2,3 fuer 4,99 € bei steam


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. Oktober 2012)

Zowie AM
Zowie G-TF


----------



## Sharidan (13. Oktober 2012)

X-Com Enemy Unknown ( CE ) Version beim örtlichen Geiz is Geil Händler ^^

Als Fan und zum großen Glück kenner des Original Teil/e einfach Pflicht


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


N paar Ersatzteile für meine 2-Takt-Kiste, schon wieder 60€ los


----------



## floh315 (13. Oktober 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Skyrim bei Steam für 30€, da konnte ich jetzt doch nicht nein sagen



genauso bei mir


----------



## Janny (13. Oktober 2012)

Humax HD FOX + Receiver  Der aber noch nicht so will, wie ich will


----------



## NCphalon (13. Oktober 2012)

DVI Kabel, DVD-Laufwerk und USB-Hub für meinen Zweitrechner


----------



## watercooled (14. Oktober 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Liter DP Ultrapriteckt von Aquacomputer in Orange und 2m Tygon Schlau größe 16/10.



Der Tygon ist beschriftet, sieht blöd aus!


----------



## ziggi1 (14. Oktober 2012)

Nexus 7, 16Gb
Gestern bestellt

Seagate GoFlex Satellite Mobile WLAN-n/USB3.0 Storage - 500GB 2.5Zoll Schwarz


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2012)

Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, mSATA
mini pci-e Msata SSD to ZIF adapter
Mal sehen ob das zusammen so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Oktober 2012)

Nen Thermalright HR-02 Macho (fehlt nur noch n Prozzi, die GraKa, ne SSD, n Gehäuse und n NT )
MfG


----------



## der_yappi (14. Oktober 2012)

Jon Lord - Concerto for Group and Orchestra
Wicked Musical CD 8aber auf Englisch und nicht die dt. Version)
Ne Silikonhülle für mein altes Galaxy S SLCD
Einige Bücher für meine Mum mitbestellt


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Oktober 2012)

Bei Origin die Command & Conquer Collectors Edition


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Oktober 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ne Voodoo 5 5500


----------



## Festplatte (14. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Voodoo 5 5500



Eine 6000 fände ich beeindruckender! 

@Topic:

Eine Packung Schokokekse.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. Oktober 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Eine 6000 fände ich beeindruckender!


 
Trotzdem ne schöne Karte


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Trotzdem ne schöne Karte


 
die 5 6000 kam ja nie^^


----------



## Rheinlaender (14. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Ne Voodoo 5 5500


 
Cool, was haste noch bezahlt und laufen die Originalkühler noch top?





target2804 schrieb:


> die 5 6000 kam ja nie^^



Hin und wieder tauchen welche auf, sind aber wirklich nur sehr wenige unterwegs!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (15. Oktober 2012)

Anno 1404 Königsedition bei Amazon per Download für 13,97€ - funktioniert super diese Downloadgeschichte bei Amazon - ganz ohne nervige Pflichtsoftware wie Steam oder Origin (obwohl ich Steam Origin ganz klar immer vorziehen würde!)


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Oktober 2012)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Anno 1404 Königsedition bei Amazon per Download für 13,97€ - funktioniert super diese Downloadgeschichte bei Amazon - ganz ohne nervige Pflichtsoftware wie Steam oder Origin (obwohl ich Steam Origin ganz klar immer vorziehen würde!)


 Wo gibts die Königsedition für 14€? Ich sehe die normale (ohne Venedig) für 15€


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2012)

WarZ - Pionier Paket


----------



## timetoremember (16. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir ebenfalls die Pionier Version von WarZ gekauft, außerdem noch R.u.s.e.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibts die Königsedition für 14€? Ich sehe die normale (ohne Venedig) für 15€



Ui, auch eben gesehen - da hab ich wohl ein Schnäppchen gemacht  - die Königsedition ist den Preis allerdings echt wert - immerhin liegt neben Anno 1404 und Venedig auch 1503 Gold bei


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte sie mir auch sofort bestellt


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (16. Oktober 2012)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Cool, was haste noch bezahlt und laufen die Originalkühler noch top?


 
Bis jetzt ist sie noch nicht angekommen 
Und gezahlt hab ich zu viel  aber ich wollte das Teil unbedingt für meinen Retro-PC 

@ topic: Nen Karton


----------



## Metalic (16. Oktober 2012)

Konzertkarten für Serj Tankian und neue Schuhe


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Oktober 2012)

Habe gerade meinen gebraucht gekauften Prolimatech Megahalems frisch in Betrieb genommen, tolle Temps von maximal 47 Grad unter Prime


----------



## joraku (17. Oktober 2012)

Project Cars für 25€ 
mal schaun wie es mir so gefällt.


----------



## Metalic (17. Oktober 2012)

Mists of Pandaria, mal schauen wie das so ist.

Erstmal 20GB laden...


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Oktober 2012)

joraku schrieb:
			
		

> Project Cars für 25€
> mal schaun wie es mir so gefällt.



Es wird dir gefallen


----------



## joraku (17. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Es wird dir gefallen


 
Auch wenn ich kein Lenkrad daheim stehen habe?
Mal schaun wie sich das mit Tastatur oder Gameplad steuert. 

Edit: Wow - es gefällt mir, schon in der jetztigen VersioN!


----------



## Memphys (18. Oktober 2012)

2 Flaschen Kehlenschneider (80vol%, 700 000 - 800 000 Scorville) 

Einen als "Geburtstagsgeschenk", der wird umgefüllt und ohne Kommentar überreicht  und eine zum selber probieren/trinken... eventuell.

http://shop.beerenweine.de/images/product_images/popup_images/152_0.jpg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Oktober 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> 2 Flaschen Kehlenschneider (80vol%, 800 000 Scorville)


 
Der ist heftig, glaub mir!
Finger immer gut abwaschen und in keinem Fall in die Augen damit kommen.


----------



## Memphys (18. Oktober 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Der ist heftig, glaub mir!
> Finger immer gut abwaschen und in keinem Fall in die Augen damit kommen.



Ich kann sowas eigentlich gut ab... mal schauen. Ist auch irgendwie mehr Belustigung als sonstwas, ernsthaft wegtrinken tut den glaub ich keiner.


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Oktober 2012)

joraku schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich kein Lenkrad daheim stehen habe?
> Mal schaun wie sich das mit Tastatur oder Gameplad steuert.
> 
> Edit: Wow - es gefällt mir, schon in der jetztigen VersioN!



Ich fahre auch - noch - nur mit Pad, Spaß macht es trotzdem, auch wenn Dosierung von Gas und Lenkung sehr schwer sind. Tastatur würde ich mir aber wirklich nicht antun


----------



## Arvanor (18. Oktober 2012)

Choplifter HD bei Steam, neue Hanteln und ein Pen & Paper Rollenspielbuch für das alte D&D 3.5 System.


----------



## seventyseven (18. Oktober 2012)

Ne Engelbert und Strauss Arbeitshose


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2012)

Einen Rapsberry Pi! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## RedBrain (20. Oktober 2012)

Jack Wolfskin Winterjacke


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Oktober 2012)

Gestern eine riesige Menge Klamotten


----------



## Janny (21. Oktober 2012)

Ein neues Bett.


----------



## Metalic (21. Oktober 2012)

LED Kennzeichenbeleuchtung fürs Motorrad. Was der TÜV aber auch alles sehen will...


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Oktober 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Einen Rapsberry Pi!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 Viel Spaß damit. 

Ich hab grad einen gebrauchten Alphacool Heatmaster gekauft. 
Das wird super


----------



## der_yappi (22. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Gestern eine riesige Menge Klamotten


 Same here
Plus ne Logitech Squeezebox für meine Mum (seid kurzem spinnt der UKW-Empfang mit so gut wie jedem Radio bei ihr)
Und dann noch beim TöffTöff die Winterschuhe aufziehen lassen (+ Waschen und einlagern der Sommerschühlein)


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (22. Oktober 2012)

Nen Haufen Sleeves, Schrumpfschläuche und Pinremover für meinen Casemod


----------



## Atomtoaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich kaufe mir in 3 Stunden und 20 Minuten einen 3570k und ein AsRock Z77 Pro-3.
Versandkostenfrei bei Mindfactory. 
Midnightshopping, tolles Angebot.


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. Oktober 2012)

2x VIP Tickets für Nitro Circus in Düsseldorf! DAMN freu ich mich


----------



## Atomtoaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir in 3 Stunden und 20 Minuten einen 3570k und ein AsRock Z77 Pro-3.
> Versandkostenfrei bei Mindfactory.
> Midnightshopping, tolles Angebot.


 
Und bestellt! Kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. Oktober 2012)

Eine MSi GTX 680 Lightning


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Oktober 2012)

Gestern bei Hardwareversand bestellt ASRock Z77 Extreme4 und dazu einen i5 3570k, dann sollte ich die nächsten 2 Jahre ganz sicher Ruhe haben


----------



## Atomtoaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Willkommen im Club Chester Benninton, auch wenn mir das Pro3 reicht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich muß aber noch einmal was bestellen, hab an alles gedacht nur eben keinen CPU Kühler bestellt naja dann muß die ersten Tage eben der Boxed reichen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (23. Oktober 2012)

100ml Nähmaschinenöl bei Amazon... Ich wohn in nem Kaff auf dem Land und in der nächst größeren "Stadt" gibt's nirgends Nähmaschinenöl außer in nem Laden, der nur einmal die Woche offen hat... 
Ich will doch nur n paar Lüfter ölen


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. Oktober 2012)

Ersatzteile - mal wieder   Hab mir jetzt auch nach über nem fälligen Jahr nen neuen Pott gegönnt,  Zeit wurds der alte ist bald durch. Aber wenn der neue auch wieder 20  Jahre hält dann bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. Oktober 2012)

Dark Souls Prepare to die Edition für den PC 
Und dann auch noch 20% Rabatt bekommen  ich liebe solche Aktionen


----------



## target2804 (24. Oktober 2012)

Habe gerade noch 2x VIP Tickets auf den Business Seats der Allianz Arena am 31.10.12 erworben. Block 103, genau Mittellinie, Cathering und und und


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003DV3TVU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## beren2707 (24. Oktober 2012)

Einmal die Pflicht: Novellistik des Mittelalters: Texte und Kommentare.
Und das Vergnügen: Minolta APO Telezoom 100-400mm im Bestzustand.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Oktober 2012)

Physik: Lehr- und Übungsbuch (Pearson Studium - Physik): Amazon.de: Douglas C. Giancoli: Bücher


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2012)

Inkl. WE-Einkauf:

- Stargate Kommando SG1 (Staffel 1-10 + Stargate Final Cut + Ark of Truth + Continuum) [Komplettbox]
- Carrier Command: Gaea Mission
- Spec Ops: The Line
- BioShock Infinite Ultimate Songbird-Edition
- Star Trek TNG Season 2 Collectors Edition [Blu-Ray]
- The Guard - Ein Ire sieht schwarz [Blu-Ray]

Etwas länger her:
- XCom: Enemy Unknown Special Edition
- Dishonored


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (25. Oktober 2012)

Franz Kafka: Der Prozess als MP3-Download -.-
Wenn ich es früher geschafft hab, meine Benjamin Blümchen und Die drei Fragezeichen Kassetten durch ununterbrochenes Dauerhören auswendig zu lernen, schaff ich das auch mit damit


----------



## Stargazer1988 (25. Oktober 2012)

Star Trek TNG Season 2 Collectors Edition [Blu-Ray]
iPhone5 Schwarz


----------



## Gurkensalat (26. Oktober 2012)

Windows 8 Pro Upgrade


----------



## RainbowCrash (26. Oktober 2012)

Mal wieder n bisschen was bei Impericon, passend zum Konzert nächsten Samstag 

- Callejon Wollt ihr Shirt
- Famous Stars And Straps - Family Is Forever Black/White Flex Fit - Cap

Nicht von Impericon aber Amazon 

- Marteria Lila Wolken als LP


----------



## Klarostorix (26. Oktober 2012)

hab nix gekauft, krieg Win8 umsonst


----------



## costa (27. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> hab nix gekauft, krieg Win8 umsonst



Testest Du das? Win8 sieht mMn ganz interessant aus. Mal sehen ob es gekauft wird.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Oktober 2012)

costa schrieb:


> Testest Du das? Win8 sieht mMn ganz interessant aus. Mal sehen ob es gekauft wird.


 
Ich vermute mal, dass er Student ist, da bekommt man ja auch MS Office und so für lau 
Aber genug


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute mal, dass er Student ist, da bekommt man ja auch MS Office und so für lau
> Aber genug



Ich bin in der Tat Student, nur Office bekommen ich nicht umsonst


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenn Studenten die es umsonst bekommen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Oktober 2012)

MSDNAA / Dreamspark --> Kein Office (lediglich Bestandteile, aber kein Word/Excel/Outlook)


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Oktober 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:
			
		

> MSDNAA / Dreamspark --> Kein Office (lediglich Bestandteile, aber kein Word/Excel/Outlook)



Treffer, Versenkt


----------



## Pikus (29. Oktober 2012)

Ne schnieke Logitech K400 für meine Couch


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Oktober 2012)

Torchlight 2


----------



## Jimini (30. Oktober 2012)

2 32GB-SSDs, da die Notebookplatte im Router seit ein paar Wochen beim wöchentlichen Virusscan massiv I/O-Fehler meldet. Und da das System eh nur ein paar GB groß ist, kann ich genausogut ein SSD-RAID1 reinhauen anstelle zweier HDDs, das nimmt sich mittlerweile nichts mehr.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Fexzz (30. Oktober 2012)

Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Ne schnieke Logitech K400 für meine Couch


 
Hui, schick. Garnicht gewusst, dass es Keyboards mittlerweile mit Touchpad gibt. Wäre für mich auch noch 'ne Überlegung wert! :o

Neue Felgen fürs  Auto gekauft!


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. Oktober 2012)

Ein AMD FX-8350 frisch geordert, der 955BE hat nach bald drei Jahren zum Zocken fast ausgedient


----------



## AeroX (30. Oktober 2012)

Neuer TV  Bye 26", hello 46"


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Oktober 2012)

Eine Flasche 'Mandarine Napoleon XO Grande Reserve' für 155£.


----------



## Gurkensalat (30. Oktober 2012)

Crysis


----------



## Uziflator (30. Oktober 2012)

Need for Speed: Most Wanted vorbestellt bei Amazon!


----------



## Gurkensalat (30. Oktober 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl für 3,49


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. Oktober 2012)

Da musste ich zuschlagen: Bioshock 1 & 2 und Dead Space für knapp 12,50€ 
Bald kommt dann noch Halo 4 und AC3... Ich bin vorläufig mit Spielen eingedeckt


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. Oktober 2012)

Mass Effect 3 und Sniper Elite V2 bei Origin, ich konnte es einfach mal wieder nicht lassen


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Oktober 2012)

Ein Velbon CX-888 Black bei Amazon  nagut, am Samstag...


----------



## Janny (31. Oktober 2012)

Neue Bettwäsche und Handtücher


----------



## joraku (31. Oktober 2012)

Endlich Red Orchestra 2 bei Steam im Bundle. Jetzt muss ich den Steam-Acc. meines Bruders nicht mehr belegen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2012)

Rayman 3 für 2,99$ bei gog.com


----------



## Pikus (31. Oktober 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Hui, schick. Garnicht gewusst, dass es Keyboards mittlerweile mit Touchpad gibt. Wäre für mich auch noch 'ne Überlegung wert! :o
> 
> Neue Felgen fürs  Auto gekauft!



Die Tastatur ist inzwischen angekommen, ich kann das Gerät wirklich nur empfehlen. Sie ist kompakt, dennoch sind die Tasten nicht zu klein. Besonders die Position des Touchpads finde ich super, da man die Tastatur Controller-ähnlich halten und das Pad optimal bedienen kann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. November 2012)

Eine "XFX 7970 GHz DD Edition" 
Und wieder viel Geld ausgegeben


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. November 2012)

Ne Samsung SSD 830 mit 256 Gb

Für 159 € im Media Markt. Die wollten erst 249€ haben und hab halt gesagt im Internet ist sie deutlich billiger! und Zack jetzt isses meine für 159€  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2012)

VW Golf V 1.4 TSI 90KW BJ 2008


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. November 2012)

Mann gebt ihr Geld aus, da kann ich mit meiner Logitech G400  für 30 Euro nicht ganz mithalten


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. November 2012)

Ich hab grad mal Geld für ne Schachtel Zigaretten -.-


----------



## Klarostorix (4. November 2012)

Och du armer, aber einen i7-Extreme und ein Revodrive nutzen


----------



## Spone (4. November 2012)

crucial m4 128gb
windows 8
forza horizon (xbox 360)


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Och du armer, aber einen i7-Extreme und ein Revodrive nutzen


 Ja, bin echt Arm dran  Gehalt kommt leider erst morgen. Die haben verpennt zu Überweisen -.-
Wenn ich dann mein Gehalt habe, ohhhhh jaaaa, dann wird was kommen, nur was, dass weiß ich noch nicht xD


----------



## Re4dt (4. November 2012)

Hab mir Beats Kopfhörer gekauft  
Bei 50€ Neu... konnte ich schlecht nein sagen 
Los lyncht mich xD ich find die Dinger Saugeil


----------



## watercooled (4. November 2012)

Du Gottverfluchter trendnachäffer  

LA. Noire für 15€ im Real


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (4. November 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hab mir Beats Kopfhörer gekauft
> Bei 50€ Neu... konnte ich schlecht nein sagen
> Los lyncht mich xD ich find die Dinger Saugeil


 
Also meine haben nur 10€ gekostet... in Istanbul


----------



## Re4dt (4. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Du Gottverfluchter trendnachäffer



Hab dich auch lieb Kai  
Topic:

Neues NetBook von Acer. 
HTC Desire für die Mutter
Jean Paul Guttier und Nikkos Home Sculpture Parfum


----------



## iceman650 (4. November 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hab mir Beats Kopfhörer gekauft
> Bei 50€ Neu... konnte ich schlecht nein sagen
> Los lyncht mich xD ich find die Dinger Saugeil


 
Ich wette nen Zehner dass die Teile getürkt sind^^

@T: Den 2Ah-Akku für mein SGS2, weil mein Standardakku aufgebläht ist...
Hoffentlich geht der mir nicht hoch in der Hosentasche


----------



## BlackNeo (4. November 2012)

Zwei neue D-LAN Stecker, weil ich schlecht 2 Wochen auf Inet verzichten kann während die kaputten in der RMA sind


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2012)

Mal bei Amazon.UK geshoppt
CDs / DVDs dies hier nur als (teils) sauteuren Import gibt bestellt.
Idina Menzel und Kerry Ellis


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. November 2012)

Eine Kinokarte für Skyfall ^^


----------



## KastenBier (5. November 2012)

Eine Dose Erdnüsse.


----------



## target2804 (5. November 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hab mir Beats Kopfhörer gekauft
> Bei 50€ Neu... konnte ich schlecht nein sagen
> Los lyncht mich xD ich find die Dinger Saugeil


 
naja 50€ finde ich für die mittelmäßige klangqualität immernoch zu viel.
wenn man das aber für namen und design zahlen mag, bitte^^


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Eine Kinokarte für Skyfall ^^


 Wirste deinen Spaß haben - war am Sa Abend drin 
(nur das Popcorn war an dem Abend mies  )


----------



## ct5010 (5. November 2012)

- QPAD MK-85 mit MX Brown 

- Thermalright HR-02 Macho

- das wars aber es ist episch!!!!


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. November 2012)

Gerade habe ich mir endlich endlich 2 paar Red Wing gegönnt. Kostenpunkt etwa 280€/Paar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Tickets für die Vor-Vorstellung von Das Schwergewicht


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. November 2012)

Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B, gestern bei Amazon bestellt. Soll ja auch schon am Donnerstag da sein


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. November 2012)

Logitech G510 für 79€


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. November 2012)

Halo 4 Limited Edition
Ne Flasche Energy-Drink
und noch n paar Sleeves


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. November 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Halo 4 Limited Edition


 Same here


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (7. November 2012)

The WarZ


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. November 2012)

The Walking Dead Staffel 2 als Geschenk für meinen Bruder


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. November 2012)

Thunfisch-Sub, 3 Bier und ein Brot :3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2012)

Windows 8 Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (7. November 2012)

Lautsprecherverstärker und Holzleim für meine Pico Linos


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. November 2012)

Gerade noch einmal 8 GB Ram hir im Forum


----------



## ZeroX360 (12. November 2012)

Wird gleich erstmal ein Nudelholz gekauft.


----------



## JC88 (12. November 2012)

Ein paar PC Komponenten für nen Office Rechner

MSI NVIDIA GeForce 210 
be quiet BN103 Pure Power 300W
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB
Arctic Alpine 11 Plus

CPU, Mainboard und Ram ist noch von nem alten PC von mir übrig


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (12. November 2012)

Ne vermeintlich defekte 8800GT und ne vermeintlich defekte GTX460 - schauen wir mal


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2012)

Einen Ersatzakku für mein prähistorisch anmutendes Siemens S75. Der Akku hat nun nach über sechs Jahren Nutzung kaum noch Puste und reagiert zickig auf niedrige Temperaturen. Mal schauen, was der Ersatz fürn Fünfer von amazon bringt.


----------



## Hai0815 (12. November 2012)

ne Samsung SSD 830 128 gb


----------



## pagani-s (13. November 2012)

den Scythe mine2

weiß jemand ob man da auch zusätzlich 2 12cm lüfter noch drann hauen kann oder nur die 14cm
und obs da dann passende klemmen gibt?


----------



## Klarostorix (13. November 2012)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Ne vermeintlich defekte 8800GT und ne vermeintlich defekte GTX460 - schauen wir mal


 Klingt nach Backofen-Reha


----------



## iceman650 (13. November 2012)

COD Black Cocks 2 
45€ bei mmoga.de


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt nach Backofen-Reha



Du hast mich erwischt


----------



## Janny (16. November 2012)

Black Ops 2. Am Dienstag direkt im Saturn


----------



## target2804 (16. November 2012)

Canon Eos 1100D


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. November 2012)

paar teile fürn roller, und fürs moped


----------



## JC88 (16. November 2012)

Sharkoon X-Rest
MI: Phantom Protokoll [BluRay]


----------



## Witcher (16. November 2012)

mSata SSD 64 GB


----------



## kero81 (16. November 2012)

Um den Resturlaub zu geniessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## W3SSI (16. November 2012)

-2 dosen Energie 
-Zigaretten
-Samsung ssd 830


----------



## winner961 (16. November 2012)

Fritz WLAN Stick N ersetzt meinen alten schwarzen Fritz WLAN Stick.


----------



## ziggi1 (16. November 2012)

W3SSI schrieb:


> -2 dosen Energie
> -Zigaretten
> -Samsung ssd 830


 
Nur gesundes:p
Energie dazu - damit's die Kraft hast was auf der SSD zu speichern.
Da is leichter im qualm was zu vergessen::banghead:


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. November 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Klingt nach Backofen-Reha


 
Die GTX460 läuft im übrigen wieder tadellos 

B2T:
Einmal AC MX2


----------



## Klarostorix (16. November 2012)

Und jetzt als gebraucht, aber funktionsfähig verkaufen, da freut sich das Konto  Meine 4890 ließ sich im Backofen leider nicht reanimieren...


----------



## target2804 (16. November 2012)

1 Stange LM Rot. 24 Dosen RedBull


----------



## computertod (17. November 2012)

Thinkpad T61p mit
- Core2Duo T7700
- 2Gb DDR2 RAM
- 15,4" 1920x1200pixel Display
- nvidia Quadro FX 570M

und dazu ne SSD mit 64Gb über die Arbeit, mal schaun welche ich bekomm


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2012)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> Thinkpad T61p mit
> - Core2Duo T7700
> - 2Gb DDR2 RAM
> - 15,4" 1920x1200pixel Display
> ...



Geil  Was hast gezahlt? 

@Topic: Wocheneinkauf.


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. November 2012)

24x Hüttenkäse
12x Magerquark
40x Dosenthunfisch
10x Forellenfilets

Essen für ne Woche


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. November 2012)

Ne Schachtel Lucky und 2 Red Bull


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2012)

Gluck Gluck für´s Töff Töff, Happi Happi Vorrat für die Frostzone, und für die Glupscher und Lauscher ein paar Blu Ray´s


----------



## computertod (17. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Geil  Was hast gezahlt?


 
fürs Notebook 280, die SSD wird so zwischen 40 und 60€ kosten


----------



## RainbowCrash (17. November 2012)

Klamotten


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2012)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> fürs Notebook 280, die SSD wird so zwischen 40 und 60€ kosten



Wo?! Für den Preis nehm ich 10!


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. November 2012)

Logitech Z623 2.1 Lautsprecher. Trotz Kritiken im Internet.. Zu Unrecht.. Geile Teile muss ich sagen


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> fürs Notebook 280


 
Das is aber teuer... Mein Dad hat seins für ~200 bekommen (T9500, nvs570m). Kai, du weißt, dass die Quadro anders gezählt werden ? Die NVS570m hat ganze 32 Shader und ist schon nen bisschen älter .


----------



## winner961 (17. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Das is aber teuer... Mein Dad hat seins für ~200 bekommen.



Jap ich finde das Geld auch zu viel hab letztens eins für 230€ gesehen. Aber ein thinkpad hat schon was.


----------



## computertod (17. November 2012)

also von denen die ich gesehen hab wars eins der günstigsten
n Kumpel hat das gleiche, nur mit Intel Grafik, der hat letztes Jahr noch etwas über 400 gezahlt
für die die genaueres wissen wollen:
Lenovo ThinkPad T61p T7700 2,4GHz 15.4" 1920x1200, nVidia Quadro FX570, DVD+/-RW 4250423708298 | eBay


----------



## MrRazer (17. November 2012)

Hab sie auch der Bass ist der Hammer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Logitech Z623 2.1 Lautsprecher. Trotz Kritiken im Internet.. Zu Unrecht.. Geile Teile muss ich sagen



Wäre schön gewesen wenn Logit... geile Teile hätte.
Ich habe mir buntes Papier bei der Bank gekauft


----------



## T'PAU (18. November 2012)

LG IPS235P Monitor.
In der Preisklasse echt top!


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Das is aber teuer... Mein Dad hat seins für ~200 bekommen (T9500, nvs570m). Kai, du weißt, dass die Quadro anders gezählt werden ? Die NVS570m hat ganze 32 Shader und ist schon nen bisschen älter .



Die Grafik ist mir egal. Nur ein T61p mit dem 1080p Display für 280€ ist mMn schon ein guter Preis!


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2012)

siehe Anhang


----------



## shelby1989 (18. November 2012)

Logitech G510 und G700


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. November 2012)

4x Karten für "Der kleine Hobbit" Vorpremiere
2x Karten für Herr der Ringe 1-3 Extended Version 724 Laufzeit, ich freu mich


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (18. November 2012)

Xigmatek Tauro 400 im "Caseking-Outlet" bei ebay


----------



## Mr.Korky (18. November 2012)

En 6 pack und ne "defekte" 4870x2 

Nach dem backen gehts ans testen oder an die wand ! Derweil ne runde hl2


----------



## Low (18. November 2012)

2 paar Schuhe für den Winter


----------



## computertod (18. November 2012)

- 4GB DDR2 SO-DIMM
- Ultrabay
dann dürfte ich langsam alles fürs T61 haben


----------



## Zephyr (19. November 2012)

'Ne Tasse Vanilloccino für ganze 50ct. Schmeckt gut!


----------



## Fexzz (19. November 2012)

neue Domlager für mein Auto.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. November 2012)

Würde sie mir ja gern kaufen, aber übersteigt mein Budget :

http://www.amazon.de/gp/cart/view.html

naja andererseits der Versand ist umsonst


----------



## Klarostorix (20. November 2012)

Anno 1404 Königsedition - hat meine Schwester gekauft - und ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2012)

CAT 7 Lan Kabel + RJ-45 Anschlüsse.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (20. November 2012)

63 Liter Benzin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2012)

6 kg Kaffee, ich muss die Einfahrt teeren


----------



## KillerCroc (20. November 2012)

Noctua NH-D14


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (20. November 2012)

ASRock Z77 Extreme4
16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27
Intel Core i5-3570K Box
ASUS GTX660 Ti-DC2-2GD5
Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Basic
und fürn 2. PC noch:
EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Ti AC3-Bundle, 2048MB DDR5, PCI-Express
LG GH24NS bare schwarz

lang drauf gespart, gestern bestellt und bezahlt, heut hoffentlich bereits in meinen Pfoten 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Otep (20. November 2012)

Windows 8 Pro


----------



## beren2707 (20. November 2012)

Staubtücher und zwei Körnerstangen; der Sauberkeit des PCs und meinem Überleben zuliebe.


----------



## xnotnax (20. November 2012)

iTunes Karte 50€ für 40€


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (20. November 2012)

eine casio Retro Uhr


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (20. November 2012)

ahja und ein cube Fahrrad 

herrlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (20. November 2012)

Ganz unbekannte Band für mich im Prog Rock Bereich. Aber soll unwarscheinlich gut sein. Für 1,50 in der Bucht geschossen.

Dead Soul Tribe - A Murder of Crows


----------



## Atomtoaster (20. November 2012)

Hab mir grad 'ne G400 gekauft meine Maus gibt den Geist auf.


----------



## Necrobutcher (20. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legender (20. November 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß in Frankfurt!

Ich habe mir gerade ein Ipod bestellt und dabei diesen Gutschein hier verwendet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. November 2012)

Hitman Absolution (Uncut) für 24,99€


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2012)

Rise Against - Give It All für 1,29€


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. November 2012)

Ein paar Inbusschrauben fürs Projekt und Bastelkram fürs Nikolausgeschenk für die Liebste


----------



## target2804 (20. November 2012)

Die Eos 1100D wurde zur 550D und dazu gabs ein schönes 18-135mm Objektiv -->750€


----------



## Low (21. November 2012)

Warum nicht die 600er?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (23. November 2012)

Max Payne 3 bei Steam für 12,49€


----------



## der_yappi (23. November 2012)

Diverse Spiele. Aber nicht für PC / Konsole etc sondern bür den Wohnzimmertisch 
Kingdom Builder und Black Stories

Für den frisch geschlüpften Nachwuchs (heute zwei Wochen) von meinem besten Kumpel eine Spardose mit individuellem Namensaufdruck
Für seine Frau (heute Geburtstag) nen kleinen Geschenkkorb


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. November 2012)

Stick to your Guns - Comes from the Heart
Callejon - Zombieactionhauptquartier CD+DVD
CKallejon - Man spricht Deutsch Premium Edition vorbestellt


----------



## RainbowCrash (24. November 2012)

D-D-D-D-Doppelpost!
Nen neuen Pixelschubser von EVGA - das erste mal das ich nen PC hab der komplett aus neuer Hardware besteht


----------



## KillerCroc (24. November 2012)

4x Phobya G-Silent 12 1500rpm Red - 3 für den Noctua D14 und einen ins Case
1 x Lamptron FlexLight Standard - 24 LEDs - fire red

Red/Green Beleuchtung ist in Arbeit


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. November 2012)

Gebraucht im MP: Einen Athlon 4000+, passendes Board, 1Gb DDR RAM, HD 4850


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. November 2012)

Ein ThinkPad Edge E325 fürs Studium!
War zwar teurer als mein vorher gelegtes Budget, aber das günstigste, was mich überzeugen konnte!


----------



## dragonlort (25. November 2012)

Laminat für Schlafzimmer.


----------



## Grav3 (25. November 2012)

Habsch gekauft folgendes: 
Haus 100.000€
Material: putz, granit, fliesen, laminat, strom (komplett), dämmung, kellerfenster, heizungs und wasserrohre, heizung, dies und das, jede menge werkzeug, toiletten (3x), 1x dusche, 1x badewanne, 3 hwb, kanäle für lwl, holz für eigenbau-netzwerkschrank, leerrohre für sat und netzwerkkabel... Usw usw für ca. 10.000-15.000€


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Augmented Edition bei Steam für 6,99€


----------



## LordZwiebus (25. November 2012)

"The Avengers" und "Ziemlich beste Freunde" auf Blu-ray für je 17€


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. November 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Augmented Edition bei Steam für 6,99€



Haha, 5€ auf der Hobby&Elektronik Messe in Stuttgart nur gezahlt 
Außerdem habe ich mir noch en Gigabitrouter, sowie ne S3 Handytasche gekauft.


----------



## Professor Theorie (25. November 2012)

Skyrim, 24,99, endlich die offizielle Version, jetzt muss ich mich nicht mehr um die Patches kümmern


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. November 2012)

Batman: Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition für 7.49€


----------



## Coldhardt (25. November 2012)

Arma II + Op. Arrowhead für 12,99 und Skyrim: Heartfire für 2,49.


----------



## beren2707 (26. November 2012)

Lattenrost 140x200 für einen entspannteren Schlaf, der aktuelle ist einfach zu weich und klapperig.

Edit: Storniert seitens Otto.

Edit 2: Nun beim heutigen "CyberMonday" fündig geworden. Mal schauen, ob er was taugt.


----------



## Gurkensalat (26. November 2012)

Meine Weihnachtsgeschenk-Wakü 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## KillerCroc (27. November 2012)

Scythe Kaze Q Lüftersteuerung (13,3 cm (5,3 Zoll), 12-Kanal


----------



## doodlez (27. November 2012)

ne Single Slotblende von ner 260 gtx und Klamotten


----------



## Grav3 (27. November 2012)

3 Rollen Rockwool Dachdämmung WL35 3000x1000x160 für ca 60€
Heute Abend geht es weiter.. Da werden es nur noch 2 Rollen.. Der transport von 3en ist blöd...


----------



## ryzen1 (27. November 2012)

N Wiener im Laugenmantel


----------



## kero81 (27. November 2012)

Mad child "dope sick"


----------



## shelby1989 (28. November 2012)

Ein neuen Schreibtisch


----------



## KillerCroc (29. November 2012)

neuer G.Skill PC1333 12 GB Arbeitsspeicher für überraschenderweise 47 € zusammen mit Versand gekauft  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (29. November 2012)

FarCry 3 Deluxe Edition im gameladen.com für 48,99€


----------



## Grav3 (29. November 2012)

3 rollen dachdämmung, 15rollen tapeten, 8mm sds+ bohrer lang, 10mm sds+ bohrer lang, 2 kellerfenster, 6 sack 25kg rotband, tapetenkleister, 11kg gasflasche, 0,5l abtönfarbe königsblau, gasheizbrenner 17,5kw
€dit: 410€ im praktiker


----------



## Razor2408 (29. November 2012)

Far Cry 3 (Xbox 360) für 41,85€ bei simply Games


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. November 2012)

1x Sushi 50€
1x Nitro Circus Live Pullover 55€
1x Nitro Circus Live Programmheft 15€ (-.-)
1x Wasser + 1x Coke 10€ (-.-)


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2012)

Bei mir mal wieder ein bisschen mehr. 

1x Assassins Creed 3 - Freedom Edition
1x Assassins Creed 3 - Join or Die Edition
1x Assassins Creed 3 - Special Edition
1x Borderlands 2 - Season Pass
1x Orcs must Die 2 - 2 Pack
1x Far Cry 3 - Insane Edition
1x Schleichfahrt
1x Hitman Absolution - Deluxe Professional Edition


----------



## Sharidan (30. November 2012)

@Paintkiller

Wo hast du dir bitte Schleichfahrt gekauft ? Ich geh mal davon aus, das es diese coole Retro Game von damals ist


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2012)

@ Sharidan

Jep! Genau das ist das coole Retro Game. 

Gekauft hab ich es bei Amazon.de über den Marketplace. 
Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Schleichfahrt


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. November 2012)

Kingdom Hearts Final Mix in der Platinum Limited Edition


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (30. November 2012)

Whirlpool-Reiniger
Nudelholz
Duftwässerchen


----------



## Placebo (30. November 2012)

Sony Alpha 57
Und kaum ist sie da, zerstört das Wetter all meine Motive im Freien


----------



## target2804 (30. November 2012)

Makro Objektiv  Canon EF-S 60mm/ 2,8/ USM Macro Objektiv: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto


----------



## Re4dt (1. Dezember 2012)

-Rode NT1-A (+Pop-Up und Spinne)
-Millenium MS-2003
-Focusrite Scarlett 2I2 
-Superlux HD-662
-T-Bone Micscreen 
Nun bin ich definitiv Arm für den Monat


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Dezember 2012)

-Apple IPad "3" günstig, neu bekommen. Nun muss das IPad2 weg.
-10l Castrol EDGE Formula RS 0W40


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. Dezember 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> -Rode NT1-A (+Pop-Up und Spinne)
> -Millenium MS-2003
> -Focusrite Scarlett 2I2
> -Superlux HD-662
> ...


 
Und das schon am 1.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (1. Dezember 2012)

Am Donnerstag bei Aldi einen neuen Bildschirm ( 23" ) von Ald mitgenommeni, heute aber erst in Betrieb genommen. Schöner Unterschied zum alten 19" Widescreen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Dezember 2012)

Einen Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 VSpec II.

Als Modellauto versteht sich


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2012)

Asus GT 630 

mit 4096 MiByte Vram


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Dezember 2012)

1x EK Supreme HF Acetal/Nickel (gebraucht)
1x Superlux HD 668B (neu)


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Dezember 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Asus GT 630
> 
> mit 4096 MiByte Vram



Mach mal voll, dann musst du dir fph (frames per hour) anzeigen lassen


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2012)

Queen - Hungarian Rhapsody (CD + BluRay Package)
Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day (DVD / CD / BluRay Package)
Volbeat - Beyond Hell / Above Heaven (CD)
Volbeat - Live from Beyond Hell / Above Heaven (CD)
Katzenjammer - LePop (CD)
Katzenjammer - A Kiss Before You Go (CD)
Ersatzpatronen für meinen Drucker
ne 2D-Cell Maglite für meine Mum zu Weihnachten (die hat atm keine vernünftige UND funktionierende Taschenlampe)
Diverse Bücher für meine Dad zu Weihnachten


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Queen - Hungarian Rhapsody (CD + BluRay Package)
> Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day (DVD / CD / BluRay Package)
> Volbeat - Beyond Hell / Above Heaven (CD)
> Volbeat - Live from Beyond Hell / Above Heaven (CD)


 
Geiler Mix, gefällt mir  .

@Topic: Bisschen Gluckgluck fürs Töfftöff .


----------



## R4Z3R (2. Dezember 2012)

AC3, NfS most wanted und eine Zeitschrift-Film und Tv Kameramann


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Dezember 2012)

Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200rpm


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Dezember 2012)

Das THQ-Humble-Bundle. 
So wenig hab ich für so viele Spiele noch nie bezahlt.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Dezember 2012)

Mehr Mucke - Black Country Communion "2" und "Afterglow".


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Dezember 2012)

Linkin Park Living Things und ne H100


----------



## Metalic (4. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachtsgeschenke für die Familie.


----------



## CeresPK (4. Dezember 2012)

Nen "neues" Autochen isses geworden bei mir.
Mazda MX 5 2.0MZR Baujahr 2009 mit 46000 auf der Uhr 

Aber meinen Impreza vermisse ich trotzdem


----------



## Oxid (4. Dezember 2012)

Hab grade eine Nexus 4 16G ergattert. Lieferzeit 1 - 2 Wochen... mal sehen


----------



## wolf1606 (4. Dezember 2012)

XFX HD7950 DD Black Edition


----------



## Uziflator (5. Dezember 2012)

PlayStation 3 - Konsole Slim 160 GB + Gran Turismo 5 [Platinum] + LittleBigPlanet 2 [Platinum]


----------



## Janny (5. Dezember 2012)

Einen 40" Samsung TV für's Schlafzimmer.


----------



## watercooled (5. Dezember 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Aber meinen Impreza vermisse ich trotzdem



Badass 

Einmal Carbonara


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## Metalic (5. Dezember 2012)

Musik bei Amazon. Wenn man Urlaub hat gibt man einfach zu viel Geld aus.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Dezember 2012)

FarCry 3 Limited Edition


----------



## Windows0.1 (5. Dezember 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2012)

Ein bisschen was zu lesen:

Programmieren mit Java (Schiedermeier, Reinhard)
Java für Android (Bleske, Christian)
C Kurz und gut (Prinz, Peter; Kirch-Prinz, Ulla)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2012)

Ein wenig E 10 Sprit für meinen Rentierschlitten, paar Briefmarken und ein paar Spielsachen für einen meiner 7 Mägen


----------



## True Monkey (6. Dezember 2012)

HD 5870 Matrix


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Dezember 2012)

Neue Schneeketten, man weiß ja nie was kommt grad wenns mal wieder ins Walsertal geht


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2012)

Lüfter-Y-Adapterkabel


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Dezember 2012)

Aktuelle PCGH.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Dezember 2012)

Einen Hamburger


----------



## Leandros (6. Dezember 2012)

Eine Salatschleuder ... für 45,95


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Dezember 2012)

Far Cry 3 + DLC für 19,99€


----------



## Re4dt (6. Dezember 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Far Cry 3 + DLC für 19,99



WOOOOOOO??????  


Kilpsch S4  Mal schauen ob diese besser als meine AKG in Ears sind


----------



## f3rr1s (6. Dezember 2012)

Elegato Game Capture HD  
Zum Aufnehmen der Konsolen.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Dezember 2012)

Blues Brothers (BluRay Steelcase)
1TB Western Digital 2,5" extern, USB 3.0
Hama Tasche für 2,5" Laufwerke


----------



## Metalic (8. Dezember 2012)

Mp3 Album bei Amazon.

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Dezember 2012)

Zwei mal Corsair Force Series GT mit 60GB  Eine für meinen Dad zu Weihnachten und die andere entweder für den Server, Netbook oder vllt doch für meinen großen PC. Dann würde die Samsung 830 schon Unterstützung bekommen xD


----------



## Grav3 (8. Dezember 2012)

10" 6HE Netzwerkschrank
2x 10" Einlegeboden
1 Befestigungssatz für Netzwerkschrank
2x TP-LINK WLAN Access-Point (mit POE)
6x Netzwerk Flachband Kabel (4x rot & 2x blau)
1 230V Walzenlüfter


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Dezember 2012)

2x Roccat Savu: Einmal fürs Notebook, einmal für den PC


----------



## phenom-2 (9. Dezember 2012)

1x Palit GeForce GTX 680 4 GB JetstreamDirectupload.net - 23jvja5m.jpg
1x NZXT Phantom Big Tower


----------



## JC88 (9. Dezember 2012)

Astra-H Forum Kalender


----------



## target2804 (9. Dezember 2012)

Mercedes A-Klasse


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Dezember 2012)

Intel 520 120GB SSD


----------



## Henningll (10. Dezember 2012)

Serious Sam 3

I love it


----------



## Delusa (10. Dezember 2012)

Asus HD6950 145€
IDE 320gb 19€
Sata 320gb 24.50€
8800GT 10€
60gb ssd 50€
Ps2 mit 2 spielen 35€


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Dezember 2012)

2 Paar Schuhe für 235€ 

Jetzt bin ich arm


----------



## Re4dt (10. Dezember 2012)

Obwohl ich Fifa 13 schon habe, hab ich mir es in der Steelbook Ultimate Edition nochmal gekauft  
Das andere ab in die Bucht


----------



## Low (10. Dezember 2012)

Tickets für die "Der Hobbit" Premiere am Mittwoch


----------



## joraku (10. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Tickets für die "Der Hobbit" Premiere am Mittwoch


 
Will auch - am 13. habe ich B-day! 
Den werde ich mir nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen mal ansehen. Freue mich bereits. 

@T: einen überteuerten Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## computertod (10. Dezember 2012)

mal neue Scheibenwischer fürs Auto:
- Bosch 3397118900 Wischblatt Satz Aerotwin Nachrüstungsset AR480S
- Bosch 3397004595 Wischblatt Heck H595

Teile für mein Moped:
- Dichtsatz für Bing 1/16/64 Vergaser
- Gasschieber für Bing 1/16/64 Vergaser
- Standgasschraube mit Feder für Bing 1/16/64 Vergaser
mal schaun ob der Nachbauschieber was taugt 

Letze woche noch n Onkelz shirt vom tschechenmarkt und Farcry 3 vom tschechischen Arbeitskollegen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2012)

5 Blu Rays


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Dezember 2012)

3x Spinpoint F3 1TB
1x Spinpoint F4 320GB


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Dezember 2012)

Eine Motorabdeckung aus echtem Carbon


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Eine Motorabdeckung aus echtem Carbon


 Macht mal 20PS extra 

Spaß beiseite:
Der Sprit war günstig - der Tank halb leer -> also gabs ne frische Tankfüllung + nen Kanister Wischwasser (Wintermischung)

Das Ticket für die anstehende Silvesterparty hab ich auch noch gekauft - mal hoffen das siich die knapp 30€ lohnen


----------



## Henningll (11. Dezember 2012)

Asus eee Pad


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Dezember 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Macht mal 20PS extra
> 
> Spaß beiseite:
> Der Sprit war günstig - der Tank halb leer -> also gabs ne frische Tankfüllung + nen Kanister Wischwasser (Wintermischung)
> ...



Ja sieht zumindest danach aus  ich hab wohl zuviel NFS Carbon gedaddelt ^^
p.s. evtl. kommt bald ein grösserer und polierter Fächerkrümmer, dann geht PS mässig wieder was


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Dezember 2012)

Einen Heidelbeerglühwein


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2012)

Neue Schuhe und eine Neue Jacke.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. Dezember 2012)

Durch die verlockende AMD Never Settle Aktion eine 
XFX DD HD7850 Core Edition mit 2GB VRAM

Meine erste ATI-Karte 

P.S Weiß einer wie das bei Caseking mit den Keys abläuft? (PN wäre klasse!)


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Macht mal 20PS extra
> 
> Spaß beiseite:
> Der Sprit war günstig - der Tank halb leer -> also gabs ne frische Tankfüllung + nen Kanister Wischwasser (Wintermischung)
> ...


 
Wenns mal so einfach wäre... Sonntag für 1,58€/Liter vollgemacht, eben fahre ich anner Tanke vorbei -> 1,50€/Liter ... Und ich wette, dass ab mitte nächster Woche die Preise wieder steigen - aber es hat garantiert nix mit den Feiertagen zu tun.......

@Topic: Die 46l Super vom Sonntag .


----------



## roNskI (11. Dezember 2012)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Durch die verlockende AMD Never Settle Aktion eine
> XFX DD HD7850 Core Edition mit 2GB VRAM
> 
> Meine erste ATI-Karte
> ...



Hab ich auch in Anspruch genommen. Allerdings gleich mit einer XFX HD7950 3GB 
Übrigens ist es auch meine erste AMD Karte


----------



## Metalic (12. Dezember 2012)

Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro heute Mittag bestellt


----------



## beren2707 (12. Dezember 2012)

@Topic: Weihnachtsgeschenke (was Kuschliges, was Lustiges und was Buntes).


----------



## the_pierced (12. Dezember 2012)

Für gut 80€ super. Bei knapp 1,38€/l macht das fahren wieder halbwegs spass.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Dezember 2012)

3x 1000Teile Puzzle
Ein Nackenkissen/Hörnchen


----------



## debalz (12. Dezember 2012)

GTX670


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2012)

the_pierced schrieb:


> Für gut 80€ super. Bei knapp 1,38€/l macht das fahren wieder halbwegs spass.



******* wo wohnst du? 

Eben ne Portion Bami Goreng.


----------



## thysol (12. Dezember 2012)

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB Windforce 3X (AMD Never Settle inklusive)
Risen 2
Game of Thrones Blu-ray Box (Staffel 1)
2 MP3 Alben bei iTunes

Edit: Call of Duty Black Ops 2 vergessen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. Dezember 2012)

Marsimoto Grüner Samt als Limited Samt Edition
Lana del Ray Born to die - Paradise Edition EP Limited Vinyl

Für nächste Woche dann Grüner Samt als Vinyl


----------



## Hydroxid (12. Dezember 2012)

Telekom Vertrag <3


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Marsimoto Grüner Samt als Limited Samt Edition



Rrrawwr, was hast gezahlt?

Iat zwar schon länger her, aber ein Kindle Paperwhite welches eigentlich heute hätte ankommen sollen -.-


----------



## Henningll (12. Dezember 2012)

romestylez schrieb:


> Telekom Vertrag <3



Telekom o_O ich hab nur Stress mit denen, dauernd bricht meine Leitung zusammen und ist viel zu teuer.


----------



## the_pierced (13. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> ******* wo wohnst du?


 
Nähe Wien. In Österreich spinnen sie zwar auch mit den Spritpreisen, aber noch nicht so wie bei euch in D.

Nach dem Tanken noch Hancock auf Blu Ray.


----------



## Jilan (13. Dezember 2012)

Logitech Performance MX


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ne Crucial M4 256GB bei Amazon für 129€


----------



## Zephyr (13. Dezember 2012)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ne Crucial M4 256GB bei Amazon für 129€



Ich hoffe du hast mehr Glück mit der M4 als ich


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Dezember 2012)

Samsung 840 PRO Series 256GB


----------



## Witcher (14. Dezember 2012)

Gestern einen BMW 114i Urban Line


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Dezember 2012)

Witcher schrieb:


> Gestern einen BMW 114i Urban Line


Feine Kiste - 1,6l 4 Zyl. Turbo-Benziner - stimmt das?

Bei mit reichte es nur  für eine GraKa - Point of View GeForce GTX 660 Ti TGT Ultra Charged LLS Dual Fan.


----------



## Witcher (14. Dezember 2012)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:
			
		

> Feine Kiste - 1,6l 4 Zyl. Turbo-Benziner - stimmt das?



Ja das stimmt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Dezember 2012)

Witcher schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt.


 
Den Sid ?


----------



## Witcher (14. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Den Sid ?



Sid?  Was ist das?

Edit: jetzt hab ich's gerafft


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Dezember 2012)

Witcher schrieb:


> Sid?  Was ist das?
> 
> Edit: jetzt hab ich's gerafft









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du noch ein Forum für deinen 1er suchst:



Spoiler



Der 1er BMW Treffpunkt für Tuning, Pflege, Alufelgen, Wartung, Reparatur und Kauf.


----------



## Witcher (14. Dezember 2012)

ok thx


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Rrrawwr, was hast gezahlt?


 
17.90€ bei Atzenshop.de

@Topic

- Marsimoto Grüner Samt als Vinyl
- Lana del Ray Born to die als Vinyl

Und heute lag Lana del Ray Born to die Paradise Edition als limitierte Heavyweight-Vinyl im Briefkasten


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2012)

Mountainbike Cube Acid 26" 2013


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2012)

Ne neue Flimmerkiste und ein paar Filmkonserven


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues System für meine Schwester bei der aktuell meine Schuhschachtel steht


----------



## Gurkensalat (15. Dezember 2012)

Crysis 2 Maximum Edition auf Steam für 8,nochwas €


----------



## Delusa (15. Dezember 2012)

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM weiß 120mm (BFF-SPRO-P12025WW-RP)
5 x BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM weiß 140mm (BFF-SPRO-P14025WW-RP)
1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro weiß 200mm (BFF-SPRO-20025WW-RP)
1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro weiß 230mm (BFF-SPRO-23030WW-RP)


----------



## Schnezler (16. Dezember 2012)

Bitfenix Prodigy mit potenter Hardwarefüllung  Jetzt muss die DHL das Zeug nur noch anschleppen dann gehts schrauben


----------



## Sraw (16. Dezember 2012)

Uran aus Iran XD


----------



## Metalic (16. Dezember 2012)

Stone Sour - House of Gold Part 1


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Dezember 2012)

Eine Fritzbox 3370
Gigabyte z77x UD5H


----------



## the.hai (17. Dezember 2012)

ne Teufel E400 + Decodersation und nen MSI GT60R gaming Notebook


Ach Weihnachten kann so schön sein


----------



## böhser onkel (17. Dezember 2012)

Soll ich mir en ipad anschaffen oder den Rechner aufrüsten?


----------



## Koyote (17. Dezember 2012)

Am Samstag hab ich die halbe Jack & Jones Kollektion aufgekauft. Der Kassierer hat mich auch doof angeschaut, als ich den Berg mit den Klamotten in verschiedenen Größen aufn Tisch gelegt habe.
So habe ich jetzt wenigstens was für mind. 2 weitere Jahre.


----------



## roNskI (17. Dezember 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Am Samstag hab ich die halbe Jack & Jones Kollektion aufgekauft. Der Kassierer hat mich auch doof angeschaut, als ich den Berg mit den Klamotten in verschiedenen Größen aufn Tisch gelegt habe.
> So habe ich jetzt wenigstens was für mind. 2 weitere Jahre.



Hastn gelöhnt?^^


----------



## Koyote (17. Dezember 2012)

Knapp an die 2k.


----------



## Metalic (17. Dezember 2012)

Asus Xonar DX


----------



## der_yappi (17. Dezember 2012)

Ne Abdeckkappe für die Düsen meiner SRA am TöffTöff.
Die orig. Kappe auf der Beifahrerseite hat sich letzte Woche verabschiedet - kA warum und wie...

Jetzt darf ich die noch lacken lassen und dann gehts ans montieren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2012)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Soll ich mir en ipad anschaffen oder den Rechner aufrüsten?



Ein iPad ist schon verdammt praktisch


----------



## roNskI (17. Dezember 2012)

Ist schon ne Menge, aber wenns für min. 2 Jahre oder länger reicht dann passt das doch


----------



## Atomtoaster (17. Dezember 2012)

The Secret World.

Wo die Abogebühren weg sind teste ich es mal...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Dezember 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> The Secret World.
> 
> Wo die Abogebühren weg sind teste ich es mal...


 
Same here!


----------



## Spone (18. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



htc 8s in atlantic blue


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Dezember 2012)

145g Joker Cyberclean


----------



## Pikus (18. Dezember 2012)

Einmal das Scott RXi 100 und ein Paket Kohlestifte.


----------



## watercooled (18. Dezember 2012)

Ein Note 2, bisschen Shisha Tabak und ne Rolle Kohle.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir grad ein weißes iPhone 4S gekauft, mal schaun wie es ist. Ist ja auch mein erster versuch mit IOS


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Dezember 2012)

Msi z77 g45


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Dezember 2012)

Eine PoV GTX 660 Ti TGT Ultra Charged LLS Dual Fan.


----------



## Koyote (20. Dezember 2012)

Gucci - Verstellbares Hundehalsband mit Gewebe und Anhänger in Herzform mit eingraviertem Gucci-Schriftzug. 232781H90WG2061  Was sich die Damenwelt so alles wünscht.... Naja, wenns um ihr Goldhündchen geht kann ich bestimmt bei ihr punkten. Darf ihm das Teil nur nicht anziehen. So wie der aussieht zerbricht der bei jeglicher Berührung


----------



## Gurkensalat (20. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal 8 GB RAM


----------



## schniklas (21. Dezember 2012)

Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro
König Ansteckmikrofon
Creative X-Fi HD USB 

Grad bestellt, kommt angeblich alles morgen an


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2012)

Nen Gametel Controller für mein S2, damit Gameboy und Snes nochmehr Spaß machen


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Dezember 2012)

paar kleine geschenke für einige personen, und für mich zu weihnachten noch ne kleinigkeit: Sidewinder X4


----------



## beren2707 (21. Dezember 2012)

Darksiders Franchise (Teil 1 + 2 mit allen bisherigen DLCs) für 13,59€ im SteamSale.


----------



## RainbowCrash (22. Dezember 2012)

N Krewella fitted Cap, die anderen sind ja schon seit 6:15 ausverkauft 
Dazu noch 3 Flaschen Glühwein, 1 Winter Jack und nen neuen Bürostuhl


----------



## sensit1ve_ (24. Dezember 2012)

Ne Crucial M4 128GB


----------



## böhser onkel (24. Dezember 2012)

Hr 2 Macho


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Dezember 2012)

ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. Dezember 2012)

Einen Melitta Caffeo Lattea Kaffeevollautomaten samt passender Lavazza-Bohnen.
16GB USB-Stick von SanDisk


----------



## der_yappi (25. Dezember 2012)

Beim Steam Sale das Company of Heroes Complete Pack für knappe 6,-€


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

ein lichtschwert.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (25. Dezember 2012)

Einen Wireless-Adapter für den XBox360-Controller und ein paar LED-Streifen


----------



## RainbowCrash (26. Dezember 2012)

N Bamboo Pen 3G


----------



## ric84 (26. Dezember 2012)

Sony DSC HX20V


----------



## schmeck (26. Dezember 2012)

florentinische karnevalsmaske, bald ist ja schon wieder karneval..


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Dezember 2012)

50l Benzin für 75€ - mein Auto bekommt auch was zu Weihnachten


----------



## Atomtoaster (27. Dezember 2012)

Die PCGH 01/13, eine Tasche für meinen Ebook Reader und ein wenig mein Steam Wallet aufgeladen.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (27. Dezember 2012)

Auf den letzten Drücker: SteuerSparProgramm 2012 MacEdition


----------



## roNskI (27. Dezember 2012)

200g geriebenen Emmentaler
500g Maccaroni
450g Schweinegeschnetzeltes
Miracoli Arrabiata
Aufschnittplatte und 500g Brot
für nur 10,70€ im Edeka


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Dezember 2012)

- Skyrim
- Dawnguard
- Windows 7 Ultimate (OEM)
- Die Biographie von Bear Grylls (morgen folgt evtl. das passende Messer )


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Dezember 2012)

Gigabyte Z77x UD5H, i5 3570k, Razer Imperator, COD BO II, Fritzbox

Corsair Veangeance LP Black 16 GB

jetzt muss erst mal wieder gut sein.


----------



## pagani-s (28. Dezember 2012)

AsRock M3A770DE und AMD Athlon II X4 620

hier im forum


----------



## Gunzi (28. Dezember 2012)

Eichenholz - 4x 40x40x2cm platten und 2 36x36x2cm platten 

Ratet ruhig wofür...


----------



## Frosdedje (28. Dezember 2012)

Für insgesamt 110€ neue PC-Spiele (Alan Wake beim Mediamarkt (Baden-Baden) und Rest beim Octomedia in Rastatt):
- Mafia 2
- The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim + Addon "Dawnguard"
- Tropico 4
- Alan Wake

Und leider gab es derzeit kein Shogun 2: Total War zu kaufen.


----------



## alexq (28. Dezember 2012)

Feuerwerkskörper für die Fete am 31.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Dezember 2012)

Intel SSD 330 Series 240GB


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (28. Dezember 2012)

Zuckerdose
Dose für Kaffeebohnen
Kaffeebecher


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Dezember 2012)

-Limbo
-Saints Row: The Third
-Natural Selection 2
-und Spec Ops: The Line für nen Freund


----------



## target2804 (28. Dezember 2012)

Neue Kameratasche.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2012)

Neue Hosen und ein paar Hemden.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Dezember 2012)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Für insgesamt 110€ neue PC-Spiele (Alan Wake beim Mediamarkt (Baden-Baden) und Rest beim Octomedia in Rastatt):
> - Mafia 2
> - The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim + Addon "Dawnguard"
> - Tropico 4
> ...



Warum nicht beim Steam Sale? Du zahlst du immens weniger...


----------



## ZeroX360 (28. Dezember 2012)

AC1 bei Steam gerade wann kriegt man schonmal ein Spiel für 2,49€.
Zumal ich demnächst AC2/AC3 das vom LKW gefallen ist bekomme.


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Dezember 2012)

Gerade Bestellt : Galaxy Note 10.1 / Galaxy Note Diary Tasche / Displayschutzfolie Note / Blu-ray "sieben" / rammstein live in berlin dvd / rammstein lichterspielhaus dvd / be quiet E9-580W / 10M vergoldetes Subwoofer Kabel / Red Orchestra 2 Game of the Year edition 

:thumbup:

Der DHL Typ wird sich freuen......


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (29. Dezember 2012)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> AC1 bei Steam gerade wann kriegt man schonmal ein Spiel für 2,49€.
> Zumal ich demnächst AC2/AC3 das vom LKW gefallen ist bekomme.


 
Wie, vom LKW gefallen ?


----------



## Azzryal (29. Dezember 2012)

ich hab mir endlich eine neue 3TB externe gekauft, nachdem alles andere voll war und ich wochenlang ausmisten musste


----------



## Hai0815 (29. Dezember 2012)

ein WD TV Live
und heut gibts noch nen feines HDMI-Käbelchen und Opto-Kabel dazu...


----------



## Pikus (29. Dezember 2012)

Ein paar grüne 1,8mm-LEDs für einen SidewinderX4-Mod und einen Adata S107 32GB


----------



## Special_Flo (29. Dezember 2012)

Intel Celeron G540 für 39,99 € bei Amazon. 
( für den Server )


----------



## the_pierced (29. Dezember 2012)

Prometheus 4-Disc Collector's Edition um 19,99€ und XCOM:Enemy Unknown um 29,99€.


----------



## Rheinlaender (29. Dezember 2012)

500GB HDD


----------



## Atomtoaster (29. Dezember 2012)

Far Cry 3 Deluxe Edition.

Scheiß auf Uplay.
Will den Editor probieren.


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2012)

Samsung UE40ES5700


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2012)

3DMark Vantage und 3DMark 11


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (30. Dezember 2012)

TES5: Skyrim via Steam

Hab mich riesig gefreut auf das Game und dann nur am Flackern der Dreck...


----------



## seventyseven (30. Dezember 2012)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> TES5: Skyrim via Steam
> 
> Hab mich riesig gefreut auf das Game und dann nur am Flackern der Dreck...



Das liegt aber nicht am Spiel sondern oft am Anwender oder seiner Hardware (Keinesfalls negativ gemeint)

Habe mir Assassins Creed, Assassins Creed II , Assassins Creed Revelations, Darksiders Franchise, TES Morrowind, GTA Vice City gekauft


----------



## Rheinlaender (30. Dezember 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht am Spiel sondern oft am Anwender oder seiner Hardware (Keinesfalls negativ gemeint)



Natürlich liegt es am Spiel! Nein Scherz, evtl. brauchst du einfach nur aktuellere Treiber für das Game 

BTW: 2GB DDR-Ram für mein Retrosystem


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (30. Dezember 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht am Spiel sondern oft am Anwender oder seiner Hardware (Keinesfalls negativ gemeint)
> 
> Habe mir Assassins Creed, Assassins Creed II , Assassins Creed Revelations, Darksiders Franchise, TES Morrowind, GTA Vice City gekauft



Meistens auch richtig. Aber bemüh mal kurz google zwecks Skyrim und flackernden Texturen 
Egal ob nv oder amd... Teilweise einfach nur Probleme


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir flackert garnix bei Skyrim, außer die Schatten, welche per Ini-Tuning nichtmehr flackern


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir hat ein Treiber-Downgrade geholfen


----------



## MistaKrizz (1. Januar 2013)

Ne G500, QcK und ne Sidewinder X4 darf ich stolz mein eigen nennen...


MFG


----------



## MrSniperPhil (1. Januar 2013)

Ne 7950 und n neues Gehäuse (Corsair C70)...
MfG


----------



## Rheinlaender (1. Januar 2013)

2GB DDR 2700


----------



## loltheripper (1. Januar 2013)

10kg CO² Flasche zum Trockeneis machen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Januar 2013)

Rage im Steam Deal


----------



## roNskI (2. Januar 2013)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Ne 7950 und n neues Gehäuse (Corsair C70)...
> MfG



Und du sagst mir dann mal wie dein Battlefield 3 läuft. In sofern du es hast


----------



## beren2707 (2. Januar 2013)

Simpsons Season 2+3 für zusammen ~20€.


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2013)

Sky + Paket!


----------



## debalz (2. Januar 2013)

Docking Station fürs Galaxy Tab


----------



## MrSniperPhil (2. Januar 2013)

@Ronski: Schreib mir mal am Freitag noch ne PN, dann kan ichs dir sagen...
MfG


----------



## Hai0815 (2. Januar 2013)

mal Win 8 Pro als Update...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Januar 2013)

Galaxy Note II


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2013)

Ein PCGH Print Jahres Abo ohne DVD


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (2. Januar 2013)

128 GB SSD A-Data xDD


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Januar 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Galaxy Note II



Das wirds bei mir auch


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Das wirds bei mir auch



Gute Wahl 
@topic: Xonar DX


----------



## target2804 (2. Januar 2013)

iPad3, n neuen Toaster, Gefrierschrank und Sofa.


----------



## Sharidan (2. Januar 2013)

Einfach aus Nostalgie Gründen:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/5138KNCSBZL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

HrHr, ich hoffe es kommt morgen an


----------



## optikboom (3. Januar 2013)

Eine GTX 480


----------



## Noodels87 (3. Januar 2013)

Einen Dell Ultrasharp U2412m


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Januar 2013)

Overlord II für 2.24€ bei Steam


----------



## beren2707 (4. Januar 2013)

SZ Stange mit Gewichten.


----------



## Rheinlaender (4. Januar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> SZ Stange mit Gewichten.


 

Die gute alte SZ-Stange 

OT: Neues Sata LW für meinen Benchtable und 1m Sata-Kabel dazu


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Januar 2013)

Tomb Raider CE!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (4. Januar 2013)

TES - Oblivion, der "alten" Zeiten wegen


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Januar 2013)

Sony LCS U5
Jetzt ratet mal was das ist .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Sony LCS U5
> Jetzt ratet mal was das ist .


 Eine Tragetasche für deinen Camcorder 
Off Topic : Ein neues Netzteil von be quiet


----------



## loltheripper (4. Januar 2013)

Noodels87 schrieb:


> Einen Dell Ultrasharp U2412m


 Will auch 
@Topic
Druckminderer für die Co² Flasche.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Januar 2013)

akasa TIM Clean


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2013)

Eine neue Knipskiste, die Casio Exilim EX-ZR200. Weiß nur nicht ob ich die behalte


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Januar 2013)

BF3, BF Bad Company 2 + Vietnam, Max Payne 3 und Bordelands


----------



## ZeroX360 (4. Januar 2013)

Little Inferno 
Und Amnesia ich hoffe das ich meine Freundin dazu bringen kann es auch zu spielen.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2013)

Fünf 3470er 
In der Hoffnung das ein guter dabei ist


----------



## der_yappi (5. Januar 2013)

_RAGE_ und _Crysis2 Maximum Edition_ im Steam Wintersale


----------



## Gurkensalat (5. Januar 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Fünf 3470er
> In der Hoffnung das ein guter dabei ist


Du kannst den 3470er doch eh net übertakten?!?  Nach was schaust du dann ob er gut ist? 
@Thread: Sekundenkleber und Eheim-Mod-Flügelrad. Hat aber nix gebracht


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2013)

^^Irrtum 

Oder wie denkst du mache ich sowas 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

und ich suche nun mal einen 3470er mit dem höhstmöglichen BLCK 

topic:
Ein wenig was zum trinken für die nacht


----------



## ACDSee (5. Januar 2013)

Ein neuer Fernsehunterschrank. Auch der Gaming-HTPC passt rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


IKEA machts möglich.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Januar 2013)

Die letzten Tage bei Steam: I Am Alive, Hitman Absolution, World in Conflict und Arma II + OA sollte für die nächste Zeit reichen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Januar 2013)

Max Payne 3 in Steam für ~12€


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. Januar 2013)

TES - Morrowind GotY und Rage bei Steam
Ich hab dieses Wochenende ja schließlich nicht umsonst gearbeitet


----------



## Sharidan (6. Januar 2013)

MaxPayne 3, Crysis Collection, und für ne Freundin Sims3 bei Steam ....

Mein Bankkonto hat mir im übrigen für diese Aktion die Freundschaft gekündigt xD


----------



## computertod (6. Januar 2013)

nachdem mein kumpel meinen usb stick im autoradio rumgebogen hat und dieser nun schrott ist nen intenso 16gb mini usb stick
naturlich auf seine kosten


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. Januar 2013)

Die Mini-Sticks sind wie gemacht für's Auto


----------



## computertod (6. Januar 2013)

eben deswegen hab ich mir einen gekauft, auch wenn ich die 16gb vermutlich nie brauchen werden


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Januar 2013)

16GB kosten ja eh nix mehr


----------



## Uziflator (6. Januar 2013)

DmC vorbestellt für PS3


----------



## computertod (6. Januar 2013)

EBC Goldstuff Bremsbeläge für mein Motorrad, allerdings vorerst nur fürs Hinterrad


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Januar 2013)

Intel i7-3770K und Asrock Z77 Extreme 4


----------



## T'PAU (6. Januar 2013)

Ein Bose Solo TV Sound System!
Geiles Teil!


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

LG 47LM640S  = 47 Zoll 3D Full-HD TV


----------



## hendrosch (7. Januar 2013)

GTX680 Phantom 2GB (330€ )
Seagate 7200.14 3TB
Samsung SSD 840 (non-pro )


----------



## roNskI (7. Januar 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> GTX680 Phantom 2GB (330€ )
> Seagate 7200.14 3TB
> Samsung SSD 840 (non-pro )



Die Grafikkarte bei ebay erworben?


----------



## beren2707 (7. Januar 2013)

Nope, ist aktueller Neupreis, siehe hier.

@Topic: Feinbiberbettwäsche 155x220cm *kuschel*.


----------



## Witcher (7. Januar 2013)

ein Satz Winterräder fürn F20


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Januar 2013)

Nen Heimtrainer (Fahrrad)


----------



## hendrosch (7. Januar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nope, ist aktueller Neupreis, siehe hier.
> 
> @Topic: Feinbiberbettwäsche 155x220cm *kuschel*.



Wohl eher war...


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Januar 2013)

Tasche für mein neues Galaxy Note 2: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B009UUP3LM/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1357574030&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## Gurkensalat (7. Januar 2013)

Ne Laing DDC-1T mit Phobya Black Nickel Deckel als Ersatz für meine ratternde Eheim, ein weißer LED-Streifen mit 36 LEDs und ein 40mm Scythe Lüfter für meine verdammt warmen Spannungswandler


----------



## Rheinlaender (7. Januar 2013)

Hitman Absolution und Arma II bei Steam


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. Januar 2013)

Ne Hose für's Bewerbungsgespräch und so ein starbucks-Trinkbecher und Pralinen für meine Mum zum Geburtstag


----------



## Metalic (7. Januar 2013)

Zwei Jeans Hosen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. Januar 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Ne Hose für's Bewerbungsgespräch und so ein starbucks-Trinkbecher und Pralinen für meine Mum zum Geburtstag



So ne Hose ist auch echt empfehlenswert bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch 

B2T:
Einen kleinen Raumentfeuchter


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2013)

Ein Satz Osram Nightbreaker. Mal sehen ob die wirklich so schnell im Eimer sind wie allgemein angenommen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Januar 2013)

Die Nightbraker Plus halten etwas länger, als die normalen NB. Mehr Licht finde ich aber tendenziell wichtiger, wobei man dann lieber gleich auf Xenon/LED setzten sollte.  

@T: SDXC Karte fürs Handy


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2013)

Sind die aktuellen, also die Plus. Da es für mein Auto weder eintragungsfähige Xenon oder gar LED Lösungen gibt scheinen die die einzige Möglichkeit etwas mehr Licht ins Dunkle zu bekommen. Und da die komplette Frontbeleuchtung unter 50€ bleibt ist es auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.

@Topic: Seit ich festgestellt habe dass im Dezember eine ganze Wagenladung Fred Vargas Titel auf dem Kindle erschienen sind kaufe ich gefühlt alle zwei Tage einen davon.


----------



## ZeroX360 (8. Januar 2013)

So Kaufwut hat zugeschlagen 1x die Superlux HD681 und noch 1x Superlux HD681 b.
Bin echt gespannt.


----------



## computertod (8. Januar 2013)

die NB Plus hab ich auch seit anfang November im Auto. noch halten sie, merken tut man aber nur beim Fernlicht was...


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Januar 2013)

noch ein neues Buch "Ken Follett Die Säulen der Erde"


----------



## Sharidan (8. Januar 2013)

X-Wing Collection heute Eingetroffen

Retro und Nostalgie Pur 

5 Disketten, Handbuch, mit Piloten Informationen usw, alles Original in der Karton Schachtel    

http://www.devanth.de/antikgames/pic/nachnamen/xwing_cd_collection_bb_x1.jpg

Das Foto ist ist CD Version, aber unterscheidet sich ja net eben bis auf die Datenträger drin


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2013)

TechniSat Digitenne TT1 DVB-T Zimmerantenne und Haribos!


----------



## Gilgudan (9. Januar 2013)

Dieses Jahr brachte der Weihnachtsmann:

Darksiders 2 Complete: 9,99€ (Amazon)
Lord of the Rings: War in the North: 3,5€ (GMG)
Batman AC: 5,25€ (GMG)
The Last Remnant: 2,62€ (GMG)
Viking BoA: 3,70€ (GMG)
Industrie Gigant2: 4,73€ (GG)
Transport Gigant 2: 4,73€ (GG)
PortRoyale3 3x DLCs: 2,58€ (GMG)
Borderlands2: 17,50€ (GMG)
BL2 SeasonPass: 10,50€ (GMG)
Risen2: 7,11€ (GG)
Anno2070 Tiefsee: 14,99€ (GMG)
Grand Ages Rome Gold: 3,74€ (Steam)
AC Brotherhood Deluxe: 7,49€ (Steam)
SoSE Trinity: 5,09€ (Steam)
3D Mark 2011: 4,99€ (Steam)
Endless Space Emperor Edition: 11,89€ (Steam)
TF Fall of Cybertron: 20€ (Amazon)

total: 140,40€ davon Steam only 33,20€ (lag in den Vorjahren meist 100 - 200€


GOG
Call to Power2: 5.99$
Wing Commander 4: 5.99$
Dungeon Keeper 2: 5.99$
Alpha Centauri: 5.99$
Imperialism: 5.99$
Empire Earth Gold: 5.99$
total inc. Bonus: 17.94$ = 14€

neue HW fürn Server
AMD A10-5700
ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M
8GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
Lian Li PC-Q08B
sonstiges
total: 424,49€

Bücher im Wert von ca. 520€

das sollte fürs erste genügen


----------



## Gilgudan (9. Januar 2013)

und ein Technet Abo bei MS, ganz vergessen


----------



## JC88 (9. Januar 2013)

Gestern wieder bei Amazon zugeschlagen 
Blurays:
Appleseed
Appleseed Exmachina
10.000 BC
Tintenherz


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Januar 2013)

Zwei Karten für Rock im Park


----------



## Metalic (9. Januar 2013)

Heute wieder unfreiwillig zugeschlagen  Fast 300€ für Klamotten weg...


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. Januar 2013)

Razer Goliathus Alpha Speed


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Januar 2013)

GT5 Acedemy Edition


----------



## seventyseven (9. Januar 2013)

Razer Black Widow 2013 (Blue Switch), Sharkoon Drakonia, Sharkoon Mauspad


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Januar 2013)

Ein paar Produkte bei Victorias Secret in Amerika - man soll ja selbst auch etwas vom Valentinstag haben


----------



## Schiassomat (10. Januar 2013)

Die Stargate Kommando SG1 Komplete Box mit 61 DVD`s und Stargate Atlantis Komplete Box mit 26 DVD`s.
Leider gabs die nicht als Blu Ray aber egal, wird glaube ich dein einen oder anderen Filmabend geben


----------



## JC88 (10. Januar 2013)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Die Stargate Kommando SG1 Komplete Box mit 61 DVD`s und Stargate Atlantis Komplete Box mit 26 DVD`s.
> Leider gabs die nicht als Blu Ray aber egal, wird glaube ich dein einen oder anderen Filmabend geben


 


Viel Spaß, hab ich auch, allerdings einzelne Seasons


----------



## Schiassomat (10. Januar 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, hab ich auch, allerdings einzelne Seasons



Alle einzeln gekauft? Ein Bekannter hat sich damals die Kollektors Edition von jeder Staffel in Silber gekauft, hatte damals pro Staffel ca.100€ bezahlt.

Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir SG Universe auch kaufen soll, bin aber von dem was man auf Youtube sieht nicht so überzeugt davon.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Januar 2013)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Die Stargate Kommando SG1 Komplete Box mit 61 DVD`s und Stargate Atlantis Komplete Box mit 26 DVD`s.
> Leider gabs die nicht als Blu Ray aber egal, wird glaube ich dein einen oder anderen Filmabend geben



Geilste Investition! Habe ich mir auch vor knapp nem halben Jahr gegönnt! Und ich suchte sie jetzt schon zum 5ten mal durch^^

@Topic:
2 Bretzeln mit Butter und en großen Kaffee


----------



## JC88 (10. Januar 2013)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Alle einzeln gekauft? Ein Bekannter hat sich damals die Kollektors Edition von jeder Staffel in Silber gekauft, hatte damals pro Staffel ca.100€ bezahlt.
> 
> Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir SG Universe auch kaufen soll, bin aber von dem was man auf Youtube sieht nicht so überzeugt davon.


 
Von SG1 jede Staffeln einzeln ja, Atlantis fang ich jetzt langsam an zu sammeln (brauch erst ein neues Regal mit mehr Platz ).
Die SG1 Staffeln kosten aber nur rund 20€.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Januar 2013)

Bei Amazon Musik-Downloads:

The Fray - Scars & Stories - sehr gutes Album!


----------



## turbosnake (10. Januar 2013)

Die 2,5" 500GB CN Memory aus dem Saturnagbeot um 39 Eur


----------



## labernet (10. Januar 2013)

schon ne woche her, aber:

Samsung Galaxy S3 mit recht vernünftigen billigen Vertrag.


----------



## JackOnell (10. Januar 2013)

Paracetamol, und Antibiotika


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. Januar 2013)

Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 140mm PWM, bestellt immer noch nicht da und ich hasse warten.


----------



## Delusa (11. Januar 2013)

Samsung Galaxie taplet (GT -P3100)


----------



## Schiassomat (11. Januar 2013)

Nen Sony STRDH730 7.1-Kanal AV Receiver und dazu noch das Teufel Consono 35 5.1 System.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Januar 2013)

Einen FM Transmitter^^


----------



## hendrosch (11. Januar 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> GTX680 Phantom 2GB (330€ )
> Seagate 7200.14 3TB
> Samsung SSD 840 (non-pro )



So wurd jetzt alles so verschickt DDD
Nur die SSD werd ich zurückschicken hab ne m4 für en paar Euros weniger bekommen und die ist mir dank MLC dann doch lieber.


----------



## Dark_Nolan (12. Januar 2013)

Ein Stativ für mein DSLR


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2013)

Pioneer VSX-322-K und ein HDMI Kabel


----------



## Verminaard (13. Januar 2013)

2 Stk Nubert nuLine WS-12 mit passenden WH-10 

Uuuund ein ELV Funksteckdosenfernbedienset, wobei ich nur davon die Fernbedienung brauche zum programmieren der Empfaenger.
Kann nun mein ganzes Multimediazeugs samt Licht und Rollos via Logitech 1100 steuern. Faulheit FTW!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Januar 2013)

Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition ^^


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. Januar 2013)

Razer Deathadder Black Edition


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Januar 2013)

Tomb Raider Collectors Edition


----------



## RainbowCrash (18. Januar 2013)

Nix mehr los? 


2x im Luxx und 1x bei MDPC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Crimpzange natürlich nur ein mal


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2013)

Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## M_DC (18. Januar 2013)

Rubix Cube 4x4


----------



## Vicblau (18. Januar 2013)

NZXT Phantom 410 in weiß


----------



## Metalic (19. Januar 2013)

Breaking Bad Staffel 4 Bluray


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Januar 2013)

Darksiders 1 + 2 +  DLC + Season Pass Franchise Pack 18,99€


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Januar 2013)

W169 A 200 Turbo. Löst meinen Peugeot 106 ab


----------



## Metalic (20. Januar 2013)

Gerade eben eines der meistverkauften Rockalben für 1€ geschossen 

Peral Jam - Ten

Bin ja mal gespannt, wurde zwar angegeben als "viel gebraucht", aber die CD ansich soll im guten Zustand sein.


----------



## Low (20. Januar 2013)

Neues Boot


----------



## Gurkensalat (20. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Neues Boot


Geil was für eins?


----------



## Low (20. Januar 2013)

Ein Potonboot

Sowas hier
http://www.boot.de/cipp/md_boot/custom/pub/content,oid,31772/lang,1/ticket,g_u_e_s_t/local_lang,1


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Januar 2013)

Ne automatische Abisolierzange


----------



## pagani-s (22. Januar 2013)

das hier

Enermax Hoplite ST weiß (ECA3261-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Special_Flo (22. Januar 2013)

SSD Intel X25-V 40GB, (ssdsa2m040g2gc)

für meinen Lappi.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (22. Januar 2013)

Ne neue AEG Waschmaschine und 2000 Liter Heizöl...:/


----------



## AeroX (22. Januar 2013)

* Sennheiser CX200 In-Ear kopfhörer* für den iPod.

*Creative Aurvana Live! Kopfhörer  
Ultrasone HFI450 *
Zum zocken! 

Werd ich beide Probe hören und mich dann entscheiden welche ich behalte


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. Januar 2013)

Ne Woche Kreta im Juni mit meiner Freundin


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Januar 2013)

Am 21.1.2013:

Pioneer BDR-208DBK (bulk) (15x BluRay Brenner, S-ATA)


----------



## Silverlake (23. Januar 2013)

Windows 7


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Januar 2013)

Far Cry 3 und bald ne SSD


----------



## Speedy1612 (25. Januar 2013)

Meine Lang Ersehnte Belstaff Wax Jacke :thumbup:


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (25. Januar 2013)

Gestern: Die Skyrim-Sonderausgabe der PCGH
Nachher: N paar Becher Ben&Jerry's


----------



## roNskI (25. Januar 2013)

Nike Free 5.0
ist aber schon paar Wochen her..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Januar 2013)

Eine N7 (mass Effect) -Jacke


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Januar 2013)

Gerade ein weiteres Monat für Spotify Premium^^


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2013)

Zwei MP3 Downloads bei Amazon

1. Assemblage 23 - Meta
2. Assemblage 23 - Compass (Deluxe Edition)


----------



## Low (26. Januar 2013)

Paar blu rays
Blu-ray Sammlung James Bond, Indi, Mib, Thx | eBay


----------



## pagani-s (26. Januar 2013)

Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

den hier für mein neues gehäuse


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Januar 2013)

Heute Mittag: Alan Wake als Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen Stiefvater


----------



## JC88 (26. Januar 2013)

ASP - Von Zauberbrüder live und unplugged
Resident Evil: Afterlife [Bluray]
District 9 [Bluray]
Transformers 3 [Bluray]


----------



## Alterac (27. Januar 2013)

Far Cry. 3


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Januar 2013)

•Sata Power Switch
•Samsung 840
•Einige Strom-Verlängerungskabel

Baue mir daraus quasi einen Hardware-Bootloader 
Netter Nebeneffekt, kann damit Strom sparen, indem ich (Daten bzw Optische) Laufwerke komplett vom Strom trenne.
Kommt aber erst nächste Woche bei mir an, Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude


----------



## the_pierced (27. Januar 2013)

Gestern Expandables 1 & 2 und R.E.D. auf Bluray.
Und heut noch 2x Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm fürs Case und 2x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex + Halter für den Genesis.


----------



## seventyseven (27. Januar 2013)

Hitman Absolution + Jedes DLC


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

2 360er radiatoren von phoyba.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (27. Januar 2013)

Hitman Absolution bei Steam für verlockende 16,99€


----------



## Metalic (27. Januar 2013)

Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (ungekürzte Fassung) als Bluray über eBay für 6€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Gurkensalat (27. Januar 2013)

Ports & Chords von Itchy Poopzkid für 5€


----------



## 1000Foxi (27. Januar 2013)

Power Director 11 Ultimate


----------



## pagani-s (27. Januar 2013)

Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

das hier 2 mal
die kommen an meinen scythe mine2 damit der ruhig bleibt


----------



## moe (27. Januar 2013)

-neuer Kettensatz fürs Motorrad
-dicke Handschuhe
-Felgenringe
-Ölfilter


----------



## Re4dt (27. Januar 2013)

Spotify Premium

Philips SPA5300 als Übergangslösung für meine "kaputten" Nahfeldmonitore. 

2 neue Chino Hosen, 1 Hemd und
Nike Twilight Mid Schuhe


----------



## winner961 (27. Januar 2013)

da meine gute alte OCZ Vertex 2 60GB gestorben ist :rip:

hab ich ir jetzt ne SAMSUNG 840 Basic 250 GB geholt mal sehen ob sie genauso gut ist sonst geht sie wieder zurück


----------



## brechwertmyoper (27. Januar 2013)

LG Monitor ausm Media Markt, matt 24 Zoll. Jetzt fehlt leider noch der PC


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Januar 2013)

Gerade
Huawei Ascend G 615 Smartphone 4,5 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Endlich mal ein smartphone was auch den namen smart verdient  !


----------



## T'PAU (30. Januar 2013)

Ein Zowie Celeritas Tastenbrett.


----------



## Metalic (30. Januar 2013)

Ein Quantum Trost auf Bluray für 3 €


----------



## Re4dt (30. Januar 2013)

Batman 1&2
Normalerweise hasse ich jegliche Art von Hollywood-Action-Gedöns aber Batman find ich einfach spitze. 
Kann kaum noch warten bis der dritte Teil endlich im Briefkasten liegt


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2013)

Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm 



> Batman 1&2
> Normalerweise hasse ich jegliche Art von Hollywood-Action-Gedöns aber Batman find ich einfach spitze.
> Kann kaum noch warten bis der dritte Teil endlich im Briefkasten liegt


Hab mir den dritten fürn Zehner auf Blueray beim MM mitgenommen. Der ist echt geil


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

2 Filme und einen neuen Cardreader da mein guter Oldtimer keine Class 10 mag


----------



## T'PAU (31. Januar 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Batman 1&2
> Normalerweise hasse ich jegliche Art von Hollywood-Action-Gedöns aber Batman find ich einfach spitze.
> Kann kaum noch warten bis der dritte Teil endlich im Briefkasten liegt


Also ich hatte mir _damals_ die Trilogie für 29,90€ (inkl. Poster ) geholt.
Aber die ist wohl nur noch schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. Februar 2013)

Eine Zippo-Geschenk-Box und zwei Romeo & Julieta für nen Kumpel zum Geburtstag


----------



## moe (1. Februar 2013)

Nen Kompressor.


----------



## Metalic (1. Februar 2013)

Battlefield Premium. Nun bin ich etwas Besseres als die "Nicht-Premium" Spieler


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Battlefield Premium. Nun bin ich etwas Besseres als die "Nicht-Premium" Spieler


 
Es gibt noch nicht Premium-Spieler?


----------



## der_yappi (1. Februar 2013)

Ne lange Latte von CDs
Judas Priest, Dropkick Murphys, Civet, David Gilmour


----------



## Dark_Nolan (1. Februar 2013)

Eine Schachtel Pall Mall Rot für 5€ mit Karte an der Tanke


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. Februar 2013)

Neue Motorradspiegel ^^


----------



## ziggi1 (2. Februar 2013)

SAMSUNG UE 46 ES 7080 LED-TV 46

um 1419€

bedenke das dieses tv vor einem dreiviertel jahr 2000€ gekostet hat - fragt man sich was der elektroschrott  in der herstellung kostet.
eine frechheit eigendlich wie schnell heutzutage high tech produkte an wert verlieren


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. Februar 2013)

Ne Kartusche transparentes Silikon und das passende Glättemittel. 
2,5Liter Farbe
1 Rolle Raufasertapete
Tapetenkleister
Kreppband


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2013)

Den städtischen Stromversorger ........glaube ich mal wenn ich meine Nachzahlung fürs letzte Jahr anschaue


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2013)

FF VII + VIII für zusammen 9,98€ im 25th Anniversary Sale für die PS3.


----------



## Metalic (2. Februar 2013)

The Big Bang Theory Staffel 3


----------



## ctech (4. Februar 2013)

Ein Stück Gouda-Käse um die gute alte Tiefkühlpizza zu verfeinern


----------



## Metalic (4. Februar 2013)

Und wieder mal bei ein paar Filmen zugeschlagen... 

Die ultimative Bourne Trilogie Bluray 
From Hell Bluray
The Fighter Bluray
Batman Begins Bluray


----------



## nobbi77 (4. Februar 2013)

Einen Entstörfilter für meine Waschmaschine...45,-€ inkl. Versand und 2 Stunden Teilesuche im Internet...

Musste in England!!!!!! nach der Artikelnummer forschen, um es dann ohne Probleme in Deutschland zu finden....Hurra...


----------



## target2804 (4. Februar 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/Bilora-C253-Pe...L1RY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1360001487&sr=8-2
das gabs heute


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. Februar 2013)

Eine ASUS HD 7950 DC2T


----------



## kerze21 (5. Februar 2013)

Nen 3 meter LAN-Kabel für 2 Euro, da mein altes irgendwie kaputt is


----------



## labernet (5. Februar 2013)

intel i5 3570k
asrock z77 extreme4
2x4GB Corsair XMS RAM
3TB Western Digital Green
Arctic MX2 Wärmeleitpaste


ohyeah!


----------



## target2804 (5. Februar 2013)

labernet schrieb:


> intel i5 3570k
> asrock z77 extreme4
> 2x4GB Corsair XMS RAM
> 3TB Western Digital Green
> ...



Haben die xms nicht 1,65v? Oder hast du 1333mhz genommen?

Ich habe mir gerade ein Mittagessen gekauft


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Februar 2013)

Intel i7 3770K
ASUS Maximus V Extreme
ASUS GTX 690
Be quiet Darkpower P10 850W Platin
Corsair Platinum 21333 2x4Gb


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2013)

2kg Kaffee- + 2Kg Espressobohnen inkl. 4 Espressotassen.


----------



## ryzen1 (5. Februar 2013)

Soeben meine erst erhaltene HD7950 zurückgeschickt und woanders nochmal gekauft wegen Neversettle 
Dann Skyrim: Dragonborn, n 10er Pack Bifi Ranger und n 10er Pack scharfe Asia Instant Nudeln bei Amazon


----------



## Hai0815 (5. Februar 2013)

ne Panasonic Lumix FZ 62
ich hab meine "Hosentaschenknipse" echt satt...


----------



## labernet (5. Februar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Haben die xms nicht 1,65v? Oder hast du 1333mhz genommen?
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade ein Mittagessen gekauft


 
1333, da ich schon n Paar davon hatte


Brot und 2 Stückchen Käsekuchen von unserer Filiale


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. Februar 2013)

Einen LeoVince für mein Mopped ^^


----------



## xlacherx (6. Februar 2013)

vor ein paar tagen nen multimedia laptop  und heute mal wieder neues shisha zubehör  man freu ich mich auf das paket!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (6. Februar 2013)

Neue Boxfresh Sneaker bei Zalando


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Februar 2013)

Die Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Reihe, mit die besten Filme die ich kenne und dann gleich 20 DVDs


----------



## xlacherx (6. Februar 2013)

so heute is dann auch noch ne neue shisha geworden  mei freu ich ich mich aufs wochenende !


----------



## Siffer81 (8. Februar 2013)

Microsoft Office 2013 Home & Business.   

Und Olymp Pump Express Orange zum Trainieren


----------



## roNskI (8. Februar 2013)

Kollegah & Farid Bang - JBG2 Premium Edition


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Februar 2013)

Bullet for my Valentine - Temper Temper Deluxe Edition


----------



## roNskI (9. Februar 2013)

FarCry 3 PC Download vom AMD Never Settle


----------



## Arvanor (9. Februar 2013)

16GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3, die BLT2C8G3D1608ET3LX0 um genau zu sein. Laufen bombig.


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2013)

Einen gebrauchten iPod Classic mit 80 Gb


----------



## crizzler (9. Februar 2013)

Devil May Cry und Dead Space 3


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (9. Februar 2013)

Heute Ni No Kuni im MM.

Bin richtig begeistert von dem Spiel.


----------



## m3ntry (11. Februar 2013)

Black Sabbath T-Shirt 

U.S. Tour '78 - T-Shirt von Black Sabbath - Artikelnummer: 234630 - Ab 19,99


----------



## JC88 (11. Februar 2013)

30 Rosen per Aquarelle fürn 14.02.
Scheiß Arbeitszeiten


----------



## hor1z0n (11. Februar 2013)

ein Paar neue Schuhe.  Nike Dunk High iD

endlich mal. vorallem nach meinem ganz persönlichen Geschmack. (: 

Schwarz, mit knallgrünen Akzenten.


----------



## AeroX (11. Februar 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> 30 Rosen per Aquarelle fürn 14.02.
> Scheiß Arbeitszeiten



Joa kenn ich. Musste gestern Abend auch welche bestellen. 

Ich hab mir aber dann noch ein be quiet! Lüfter hier ausm mp gegönnt.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. Februar 2013)

Den neuen 3DMark bei Steam


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

Digitalkamera
Blu-Ray Regal
Maus
Mauspad
HDMI Winkeladapter
SD Karte


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Februar 2013)

Is schon en bisschen her aber bei mir wars en Opel Astra Bj 92!
Der mich jez in der am günstigsten gefundenen Versicherung als U23 Fahrer 800€ im Jahr kosten soll


----------



## pagani-s (11. Februar 2013)

ne gtx 670 tgt performance boost dual fan
Point of View GeForce GTX 670 TGT Performance Boost Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (TGT-670-A2-2-D) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## roNskI (11. Februar 2013)

Hugo Boss Baldessarini Strictly Private 90ml


----------



## Gurkensalat (11. Februar 2013)

Ein Dell P2412H  Richtig geiler Monitor  Dual Screen FTW


----------



## pringles (11. Februar 2013)

thors hammer überlege grade wie das loch in der seite am formschönsten machbar ist...
und ne g110, da muss ich mich erstmal an die g tasten gewöhnen, drücke immer auf die statt auf esc  aber sonst


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. Februar 2013)

4rer pack Windeln und feuchttücher...nicht für mich. Für meine Tochter.

Obwohl man für lange bf Gefechte (ab 3000k+ punkte aufwärts) gut n packet selber gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> 4rer pack Windeln und feuchttücher...nicht für mich. Für meine Tochter.
> 
> Obwohl man für lange bf Gefechte (ab 3000k+ punkte aufwärts) gut n packet selber gebrauchen kann.


 
Wie ist das dann, nein du bekommst jetzt keine neue Windel die braucht Papi für BF3

Zum Thema:

Paar Dosen Red Bull und ne Schachtel Pall Mall, alles für eine gesundes Leben


----------



## beren2707 (12. Februar 2013)

Eine Kiste Budvar Pils. Prost!


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Februar 2013)

Siedler 7 Gold Edition


----------



## Metalic (12. Februar 2013)

Motorradstiefel, Motorradhose aus Leder und ne Kiste Selter


----------



## roNskI (13. Februar 2013)

50l Super getankt.


----------



## joraku (14. Februar 2013)

Skyrim: Dragonborn bei Steam!

Jetzt wird der noch in Ruhe gespielt (habe die Hauptstory immer noch nicht durch) mit dem Versuch, sich nicht von neuen Mods ablenken zu lassen. "WOw, die Rüstung brauche ich - schnell mal schauen, oh was brauchen wir denn da? Na, mal schnell Stahlbarren suchen gehen." Ist ja fast schon wie in Minecraft - man ist nur noch Gegenstände am craften weil es immer eine Rüstung / Waffe gibt die noch besser und cooler aussieht.


----------



## computertod (14. Februar 2013)

so, nächstes LCD für mein Notebook gekauft, wär nicht nötig gewesen wenn der andere Verkäufer richtige angaben gemacht hätte


----------



## Metalic (14. Februar 2013)

Habe mir nun auch einmal das Zalman Ansteckmikrofon gegönnt. Wenn es denn schon so oft empfohlen wird muss ich es ja selber mal probieren um es weiter zu empfehlen


----------



## xlacherx (14. Februar 2013)

roNskI schrieb:


> 50l Super getankt.


 
und schon ist das konto wieder leer oder ?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. Februar 2013)

6 Dosen Energy-Drink, um die letzten Ferientage (bzw. -nächte) noch zu genießen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Februar 2013)

30€ für den Schlüsseldienst -.-"


----------



## böhser onkel (15. Februar 2013)

Half life 1 für 2,50 €


----------



## nulchking (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möp =D


----------



## aloha84 (15. Februar 2013)

Resident Evil Archives (Wii)......der beste Teil der Serie.....ich hoffe nur meine Freundin lässt mich an die Wii


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2013)

Für 108€ einmal TÜV


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. Februar 2013)

Benzin für 30€...


----------



## DrWaikiki (15. Februar 2013)

eine Portion Nasi Goreng bei MR. Phung.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2013)

Den:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002M99VDO/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
und den:
BIGtec Nano micro Bluetooth Mini USB Adapter Stick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Zusammen mit Motionjoy ein prima wireless Gamepad inkl Bewegungssteuerung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Den:
> PS3 - Premium Bluetooth Controller: Playstation 3: Amazon.de: Games
> und den:
> BIGtec Nano micro Bluetooth Mini USB Adapter Stick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Zusammen mit Motionjoy ein prima wireless Gamepad inkl Bewegungssteuerung.


 

Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen, da afaik BT 2.1 EDR von Nöten ist (geht auch nicht mit jedem BT-Stick). 

Aber wieso kein originaler PS3 Controller? Diese nachbauten sind immer so schrecklich


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2013)

Das geht weil genau BT 2.0+EDR nötig ist. Hab es gestern schon eingerichtet und keine Probleme gehabt. Der Nachbau ist der Beste den es auf dem Markt gibt, kostet trotzdem nur die Hälfte vom Original und dank vernünftigen Triggern als R2 und L2 in der Bedienung tendenziell sogar besser als das Original(dafür wahrscheinlich nicht so haltbar).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2013)

Ah okay, dann war 2.1 für das Headset nötig. 
Muss jeder selbst wissen, ich wäre nur mit Original glücklich  

@T

Nen Pulli,
2 Hemden + Tshirt
2 Jeans
1 paar Schuhe


----------



## moboKiller (17. Februar 2013)

Netzteil ein Sharkoon WPM-500 und bald noch die Maus Tastatur Kombo von Roccat (Kone+Isku)


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2013)

Canon 70-200/2.8L


----------



## T'PAU (17. Februar 2013)

Eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti. Wow, die ist mal *richtig* leise! 
Kein Vergleich zur "Direct Cu II" Turbine der Asus GTX 560 Ti, die ich vorher hatte!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mir als übergangsheadset mal das Superlux HD662 und Zalman ZM-MIC1 bestellt.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (19. Februar 2013)

2 MP3-Downoads:
Fiddler's Green - Wall of Folk (Deluxe Edition)
Escape the Fate - Escape the Fate


----------



## Metalic (20. Februar 2013)

Underworld Awakening Steelbook als Bluray für 9,90


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (20. Februar 2013)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Für 3,75€ konnte ich da nicht widerstehen


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Habe mir nun auch einmal das Zalman Ansteckmikrofon gegönnt. Wenn es denn schon so oft empfohlen wird muss ich es ja selber mal probieren um es weiter zu empfehlen


 
Das klingt interessant. Kannst du mir da mal nen Link dazu geben und eventuell berichten, wie es sich macht?


----------



## Andy188 (20. Februar 2013)

Habe mir zum Superpreis  von 75,17€  das  hier  gekauft.  Außerdem,  weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das Kabel  lang genug ist auch noch das hier.

 Mein  jetztiges NT (Cougar A 450) ist zwar gut und noch recht neu,  aber  für mein geplantes Kabelmanagement ist es nicht so gut...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Februar 2013)

Gerade Serious Sam 2 für 1,99€ bei Steam


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (21. Februar 2013)

also, meine Asus DC II 580 Turbine ist super leise...
und super zufrieden...


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. Februar 2013)

Die letzten Tage.:

Mehr Power.:Corsair HX850W 
&
GaKa Kühler für die GTX 570 HD SC.:
Aquacomputer AquagraFX für GTX 570 Typ 2 (GF110)


----------



## Koyote (23. Februar 2013)

Portal 2 und Alan Wake


----------



## RedBrain (24. Februar 2013)

Seit Gestern bestellt:

ASUS VG248QE
2m lange Display Port-Kabel
Lüfterverlängerungskabel


----------



## DrWaikiki (24. Februar 2013)

Bulletstorm bei Steam.


----------



## AeroX (24. Februar 2013)

Ein bisschen unfreiwillig eine LED Backlightbeleuchtung für meinen TV. 
Wusste ja nicht das preisvorschläge (sofern sie akzeptiert werden) bindend zum kauf sind


----------



## AllTernative (25. Februar 2013)

Eine HIS 7970 IceQ X2. ;D


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2013)

Dann kann mein Tagebuch mal weiter gehen 

- HTC Akku 1450 mAh Li-Ion
- Logitech Desktop MK120, CH-Layout
- Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
- Roline DVI-D - HDMI Kabel,  DVI-D < -> HDMI, 2m


----------



## Sharidan (25. Februar 2013)

Crysis 3 letzten Samstag


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. Februar 2013)

Die PCGH-Foto-Workshop


----------



## JC88 (26. Februar 2013)

Woran merkt man das das Gehalt aufm Konto ist/war? 

Operation Walküre [BluRay]
Crimson Tide [BluRay]
Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter [BluRay]
Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches [BluRay]
Green Lantern [BluRay]
Looper [BluRay]

Cargo Hose
Leder Gürtel
Pulli
Hemd
2 Krawatten
Kswiss Newport 2

Aerotwin Wischer


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Habe auch mal wieder bei ein paar Blurays zugeschlagen.
V wie Vendetta
Training Day
The Machinist
Terminator 2&3

Jeweils für 5€


----------



## darksplinter (26. Februar 2013)

Er ist wieder da - Hörbuch

Der Hammer


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

> Woran merkt man das das Gehalt aufm Konto ist/war?


Nette Liste. Ich glaub ich kann da mithalten!  


- Green Hornet Steelbook [Blu Ray]
- Inglourious Basterds Steelbook [Blu Ray]
- The Big Bang Theory Staffel 3 [DVD]
- Dead Island Riptide [Uncut AT-Version]
- Total War: Shogun 2 - Gold Edition
- Frei.Wild - Feinde deiner Feinde - Gold Edition

Dann Replix:

Replix - Star Trek - Classic Enterprise NCC-1701 HD Edition
Replix - Star Trek Generations USS Enterprise NCC-1701-B
Replix - Star Trek - TNG - All Good Things Enterprise NCC-1701-D
Replix - Star Trek Wrath of Khan USS Enterprise NCC-1701


----------



## Skipper81Ger (26. Februar 2013)

1 imbusSchlüssel 1.5 mm

- Fahrt zum baumarkt = Ca. 5.50 Euro Spritkosten ( ohne Autoverschleiss/ verlustwerte )
- 1.5 mm nur im Set erhältlich = 2.60 Euro
- Zeitaufwand = 1:15 min
- Wegzehrung = halbe Cola = Ca. 50 cent

Gesamtaufwand = 8.60 und 1:15 min für 1 doofen imbusschlüssel D:


----------



## JC88 (26. Februar 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nette Liste. Ich glaub ich kann da mithalten!



Inglorious Basterds hab ich auch auf BR...soooo ein dermaßen geiler Film. Absolut sehenswert!

Und das Frei.Wild-Album hab ich auch, ebenfalls empfehlenswert 

EDIT: Der keltische Anhänger inkl. Kette für meine Freundin fehlt oben in der Aufzählung noch


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

> Und das Frei.Wild-Album hab ich auch, ebenfalls empfehlenswert


Das ist kein Album.  Zumindest kein reines. 
http://www.amazon.de/Feinde-Deiner-...6FNU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1361891133&sr=8-3


----------



## JC88 (26. Februar 2013)

Achso ok. Das mit der Gold-Edition hab ich überlesen. Aber kann dann ja nur besser sein


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2013)

Einen Kasten Bier der Firma Hasseröder für 8,80 bei Edeka (Nordbayern/Sachsen/Thüringen).
Und es schmeckt jedes mal !!!!


Frei.Wild ist eine scheiß Grauzonen Nazi Band ! 
So was sollte man auf keinen Fall unterstützen !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpc6ujWpgbk


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Februar 2013)

Eine THE ONE Binary Slider SD202B1 Uhr.

Hodinky The One Slider sd202b1 - YouTube


----------



## the_pierced (27. Februar 2013)

Aliens vs Predator und Brütal Legends bei Steam


----------



## JC88 (28. Februar 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Frei.Wild ist eine scheiß Grauzonen Nazi Band !
> So was sollte man auf keinen Fall unterstützen !



Wer keine Ahnung hat...

Topic:
Eine witzige Schlüsselbrett-Alternative 

Link


----------



## computertod (28. Februar 2013)

zwar nicht gerade, aber gestern: neues gebrauchtes Beinschild für meine Zündapp, welches hoffentlich nicht verbogen ist


----------



## Uziflator (28. Februar 2013)

Inglourious Basterds - Steelbook
The Big Lebowski - Steelbook


----------



## Sharidan (28. Februar 2013)

Externe Festplatte, dank 28% Rabatt statt 119€ nur 85€ für 2TB ...


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2013)

Bier, Benzin und ein Pannendreieck


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. Februar 2013)

Lötzinn , Kabel , Schrumpfschlauch , nen Werkzeugkoffer und noch ne Steckdosenleiste ;D


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2013)

zwei MP3-Downloads:
Beyoncé feat. Jay-Z - Deja Vu
Stevie Wonder - Skeletons


----------



## Metalic (1. März 2013)

Motorradhandschuhe


----------



## moboKiller (1. März 2013)

Win8 Pro 64-bit


----------



## Coldhardt (1. März 2013)

3 KitKat Chunky white.


----------



## Rail (1. März 2013)

retro g shock in stealth optik ;o)


----------



## Witcher (1. März 2013)

Logitech G500


----------



## loltheripper (1. März 2013)

Crossover 27QLED für 280€ aus Korea
Kanns kaum erwarten bis er ankommt


----------



## Uziflator (1. März 2013)

Underworld Awakening
Colombiana - Steelbook
The Dark Knight Rises
Uncharted 3 - Drake's Deception
The American - Steelbook
Killzone 3


----------



## LutzV (2. März 2013)

Nen 3.0 USB Stick mit 16gb....bis ich festgestellt hab das Mein neuer pc noch gar nich bestellt ist und Mein jetziger nur 2.0 hat. *vordenkopfklatsch*


----------



## der_yappi (2. März 2013)

Nen Konzertticket für den Herbst...
Celtic Woman - Stuttgart Porsche Arena


----------



## Tommi1 (2. März 2013)

Nen neuen Kühler (Scythe Rasetsu) für den PC meiner Frau.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. März 2013)

Zwar schon gestern aber egal Tomb Raider - Collector\'s Edition für PC (exkl. bei Amazon.de): Amazon.de: Games

mfg


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2013)

43l Super E5 getankt.


----------



## beren2707 (2. März 2013)

Elac AM 150.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. März 2013)

Ein neues paar Motorradhandschuhe


----------



## MrRazer (3. März 2013)

Razer Blackwindow Ultimate 2013


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (3. März 2013)

Sparco Karthandschuh Tide K 9-H | Handschuhe | Karting | Fahrer- & Teamausrüstung | Sandtler Webshop Vorgestern und heute gekommen. Die kannst du nicht aneinander reiben, so viel Grip haben die  Werden morgen in Drakenburg mal eingefahren


----------



## the_pierced (3. März 2013)

Staatsaktien im Wert von 42 € .  Und das für 14 km/h zu viel...


----------



## Low (3. März 2013)

Ich müsste bald auch Post bekommen...


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. März 2013)

eine Nubert nuBox AW-331, die Nachbarn werden sich freuen


----------



## pringles (4. März 2013)

ein mikro, das ich perfekt an meine g110 klemmen kann Hama Notebook VoIP-Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
und nen billig gamepad http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Gamepad-Vi...1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1362394600&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## ryzen1 (4. März 2013)

pringles schrieb:


> ein mikro, das ich perfekt an meine g110 klemmen kann Hama Notebook VoIP-Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
> und nen billig gamepad http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Gamepad-Vi...1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1362394600&sr=1-1-catcorr


 
Beim Gamepad hät ich doch wohl eher 10€ draufgelegt und mir ein Xbox 360 Gamepad gekauft ^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. März 2013)

Dann aktualisier ich mal...

Heatkiller gtx 680 Hole Edition
Evga GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
Celeron 540G Dualcore (natürlich nicht für die obigen Komponenten)
Logitech Washable Keyboard
Msi H61 Mainboard
2x2 GB OCZ 1333Mhz RAM
Thermalright Inferno
Aleccereo S1 
Core to duo 4600


----------



## Metalic (4. März 2013)

Lenkerenden und eine Stahlflex Bremsleitung für das Motorrad


----------



## mülla1 (4. März 2013)

Steuern und Versicherung fürs Moped hab ich mir "gekauft"


----------



## Tommi1 (4. März 2013)

Gerade gekauft und montiert:

2 x Scythe Glide Stream 120 PWM 1900 rpm für meinen Corsair H55


----------



## Klarostorix (4. März 2013)

E-Gitarre samt Zubehör und Verstärker für 435€...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2013)

Einmal "Rundumpflege" (Aral) fürs Auto


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. März 2013)

2 140er Noiseblocker


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. März 2013)

Dönerteller mit Pommes und Chefsalat


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (4. März 2013)

Hatte nen Döner mit Pommes und dann zuhause nen Salat


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (4. März 2013)

weil ich kein geld mehr zuhause hab. hab ich einfach mein speichel geschluckt


----------



## der_yappi (4. März 2013)

n neues Paar Schuhe
DVB-T Antenne
Chips und en paar andere Fresssachen


----------



## Nemesis_AS (6. März 2013)

Nen "Arctic Accelero Xtreme III" für meine HD6970.
Da hab ich für Freitag was zum basteln


----------



## taks (6. März 2013)

looking forward to a hot summer 

Bhut Jolokia Red - Chili Samen
Habanero Tobago Seasoning - Chili Samen 
Jalapeno Orange - Chili Samen 
Scotch Bonnet Orange - Chili Samen 
Thai - Chili Samen 
Lemon Drop - Chili Samen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. März 2013)

Eistee und Batterien für Xie


----------



## X-2ELL (6. März 2013)

Arma 3 und SimCity


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2013)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]   *Smokin' Aces - Steelbook *[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*[Blu-ray]*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*The Big Lebowski - Steelbook [Blu-ray]*
     [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*[SIZE=-1]9[/SIZE]*[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*6 Hours [Blu-ray]*
     [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*Unknown Identity [Blu-ray]*
     [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*Machine Gun Preacher [Blu-ray]*
     [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*Lockout [Blu-ray]*[/SIZE][/FONT]
                                        [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*ROGGE DUO CLean Original*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Frosdedje (8. März 2013)

Spiele und einen neuen USB-Stick:
- Addon "Dragonborn" für The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim.
- Risen 2 als Gold Edition
- Tomb Raider 
- Sonic All Star Racing
- Fallout New Vegas (die Uncut-Version)
- Dishonored
- USB-Stick mit 16GB von Verbatim

Hat mich aber mit 213,94€ (inkl. MwSt) aber eine hübsche Stange Geld gekostet.
Aber spieletechnisch müsste ich für 2013 ausgesorgt haben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. März 2013)

nen Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Metalic (8. März 2013)

Anno 1404 und ein neues Hemd.
Achja und Lebensmittel


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. März 2013)

Futter fürs WE, Kette fürs MTB und eine Logitech G400,


----------



## computertod (8. März 2013)

Tüv und 2 Eintragungen fürs Motorad - 134€


----------



## TheOnLY (8. März 2013)

Wasser in Flaschen


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (8. März 2013)

Restaurantbesuch: 
Tortelini Panna und Cola für Frau, Tortellini Panna und Bier für mich.
Siebzehn fufzich.


----------



## labernet (9. März 2013)

Avermedia Live Gamer HD Capture Card
Sennheiser PC 360


----------



## Klarostorix (9. März 2013)

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II bei Steam für 3,40€


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2013)

Asus GTX Titan
Klamotten
Nike Air Max in rot
Google Nexus 16 GB
Oral-B Pulsonic Schallzahnbürste
Razer DeathAdder 2013


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. März 2013)

Ein neues Auto. 
Morgen gehts unterschreiben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2013)

Neuen Fernseher


----------



## Low (11. März 2013)

Eine Rettungsweste - 120 Taler


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. März 2013)

24er Packung mit Mountain Dew 0,33l Dosen


----------



## jeamal (11. März 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> 24er Packung mit Mountain Dew 0,33l Dosen



Pure Chemie 

[x] 6 Tage Ski Pass Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis


----------



## Axonia (11. März 2013)

Spacer für die 7950 GPU 

Das Teil 3,90€
Versand 4,90€ 

:'(


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (11. März 2013)

Siku Super 1:50 Kampfpanzer aus Metall, damit ich was zum herum schubsen auf dem Tisch stehen habe. Eigentlich für einen 7j. bestimmt, daher direkt 2 Stück geholt.

Oakley Sonnenbrille, falls die Sonne mal wieder heraus kommen sollte. Spontankauf.

Junghans Mega Armbanduhr, auch wenn man natürlich einfach aufs Smartphone schauen kann, aber eine richtige Uhr am Handgelenk ist ja doch ein anderes Gefühl.

Sennheiser HD 800, nach Vergleich mit einem Beyerdynamic T1, HiFiMan HE-500, Audio Technica ATH-W5000, Ultrasone Signature Pro und Audez'e LCD-2. Der LCD-2 war nicht übel, den LCD-3 müsste ich mir mal vielleicht noch organisieren, eventuell noch den Fostex TH900 und HiFiMan HE-6, dann sollte ich alles wichtige mal gehört haben - aber die brutale Ehrlichkeit ohne Kompromisse, die der HD 800 souverän abliefert wie kein anderer, verbunden mit seiner virtuosen Abbildung, bei der einem mit einem mal Facetten aufgezeigt werden, von deren Existenz man nichts wusste - ich schätze ich habe für mich persönlich DEN KH gefunden...


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. März 2013)

Starcraft 2 HotS Collectors Edition


----------



## DeepXtreme (12. März 2013)

Zum Testen den Digitus HDMI-Switch (4 in /1 out) mit Fernbedienung (plus Ramsch), Rückgabe oder Wiederverkauf nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## Andy188 (13. März 2013)

Ich habe heute auch mal ordentlich Geld rausgehauen...

Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost

 und

Samsung SSD 840  Pro

 Habe mich für die Pro entschieden, da man Assassin's Creed III  kostenlos dazu bekommt,  welches ich mit sowieso gekauft hätte.  Rechnet man sich das durch, kommt man fast auf's gleiche raus...


----------



## JulienHW (13. März 2013)

Sapphire HD 7770 Vapor-X, für 125 Euro verdammt gutes Teil (für einen Kumpel)


----------



## cabmac (13. März 2013)

Tropico 4 Steam edition fuer sage und schreibe 5,24


----------



## sensit1ve_ (13. März 2013)

Prolimatech Genesis


----------



## Spitfire2190 (14. März 2013)

Teufel E concept 100 ^^ 
Wird mein logitech 5.1 x540 ersetzen

Kann mir einer sagen wie groß der unterschied sein wird

 Hängt an meiner asus xonar phoebus dran


----------



## iceman650 (14. März 2013)

Ne Mammut Segnas Hardshelljacke.
Reicht für 3 Jahre, und in denen hat man dann auch direkt mal keinerlei Probleme mit Wind und Regen und direkt Ostern zum Schifahren auch optimal...


----------



## STSLeon (14. März 2013)

Eine CBR 600 F Bj. 2011


----------



## dragonlort (14. März 2013)

MSI Geforce GTX 680 Twin Frozr iii OC 2GB


----------



## PornoStyle (14. März 2013)

IDE zu Sata adapter


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KH-Ständer Sieveking Sound Omega Ausführung Makassarholz.
KHV Brocksieper Earmax SE mit Röhrentechnik.
T & A Audio Koax Kabel.


----------



## DrWaikiki (15. März 2013)

Ein Carhartt-Beanie  *hust* Mainstream *hust*


----------



## iceman650 (15. März 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=634585"/>
> 
> KH-Ständer Sieveking Sound Omega Ausführung Makassarholz.
> KHV Brocksieper Earmax SE mit Röhrentechnik.
> T & A Audio Koax Kabel.



Schön von dem Sieveking die Polster plattdrücken und verhindern dass der KH durchlüftet?


----------



## Uziflator (15. März 2013)

*Exile On Main Street (Deluxe Edition) *von den Stones für 49 Cent bei Amazon*
*


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. März 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Schön von dem Sieveking die Polster plattdrücken und verhindern dass der KH durchlüftet?


Mhm, hab' den im guten Glauben im Hifi-Fachgeschäft gekauft, ist der Ständer denn nachweislich nicht für den HD 800 geeignet?
Falls nein, taugt dieses Modell (siehe Anhang) dann mehr?


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Mhm, hab' den im guten Glauben im Hifi-Fachgeschäft gekauft, ist der Ständer denn nachweislich nicht für den HD 800 geeignet?
> Falls nein, taugt dieses Modell (siehe Anhang) dann mehr?


 
Dieses Modell wurde mir bei Madooma empfohlen.
Steht noch aus. 
Die Halter mussten noch warten.
Hab mir einen AW600 und einen CS-174.
Leider keine Zeit momentan -.-


----------



## iceman650 (15. März 2013)

Ist eben mehr ein Designerstück als alles andere mmn. Nachweislich natürlich nicht. Aber kannst ja mal in hifi-forum.de nach einem Thread im KH-bereich suchen, der sollte ungefähr heißen "wie bewahrt ihr eure kopfhörer auf", und da habe ich ähnliche Meinungen aufgeschnappt.
Und meiner Meinung nach sollten die  Polster von einem Kopfhörer nicht so plattgedrückt werden, da die sonst evtl auch so bleiben 
Und ich finde auch, dass ein Kopfhörer ähnlich wie ein Kleidungsstück oder Schuhe durchlüften sollte.
Meine Meinung.
Und mit den Kabeln, lass dir keinen Käse erzählen. Es gibt keine Messergebnisse und auch keine verblindeten (die Hörer wussten nicht, welches Kabel sie hören) Tests, wo herauskam, dass ein teures Kabel besser war. Hat eben eine super Gewinnspanne für Hersteller und Händler. Denen sollte man oftmals nicht glauben, sondern seinen Verstand einschalten, besonders wenn sie einem etwas "im Vertrauen" erzählen. Zuletzt wollte man mir Verschlusskappen zu je 5€ für ungenutzte Analogeingänge an meinem Verstärker verkaufen - einem 18 Jahre altem Schüler. Ein schönes Beispiel wie man verarscht wird.
Blindtest Wien 02.12.2007: Ergebnisse - HiFi Forum
Einen anderen Link dazu suche ich noch, kann ich dir per PM mal schicken.

@Topic: Heute eine Jacke unserer Feuerwehr "gekauft", wobei ich eher zugezahlt habe. 

Gruß


----------



## rigjaw (15. März 2013)

Hab zwar schon am Mittwoch bestellt aber trotzdem 

1.Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
2.Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition
3.Zalman LQ315 CPU-Kühler
4.Samsung 840 500Gb SSD
5.Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO
6.Steelseries 6Gv2 
7.und gerade auch noch bestellt Akte X  Die komplette Serie DvD Box 
so das war alles


----------



## the_pierced (16. März 2013)

Google Nexus 4
Roccat Taito Mauspad
Sharkoon HDD Dock
Totenkopf USB Hub
Death Rache Steelbook & Cop Out auf Blu-Ray und NCIS LA Staffel 1&2 auf DVD

Das einzige was suckt ist, dass ich vergessen hab, dass ich ne Micro SIM brauch.
Jetzt kann ich morgen noch mal zum Handyanbieter fahren, ne neue Karte holen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2013)

the_pierced schrieb:


> Google Nexus 4
> Roccat Taito Mauspad
> Sharkoon HDD Dock
> Totenkopf USB Hub
> ...


 
Versuch doch erstmal deine Sim selbst zur Micro Sim umzuschnibbeln?! Kostet doch sonst nur unnötig Geld. Viel Falsch machen kannst du dabei nicht.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. März 2013)

Bin ich Grobmotoriker, oder ist es normal mit normal großen Fingern öfters mal beim Nexus 4 nicht die Buchstaben zu treffen bzw. die Menüpunkte die man halt eben zu treffen gedenkt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2013)

Erstes Touchscreen Gerät? 

Ansonsten nimm Swiftkey als Tastatur, da kannst du die Tasten auch größer machen, generell die beste Tastatur


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. März 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ist eben mehr ein Designerstück als alles andere mmn. Nachweislich natürlich nicht. Aber kannst ja mal in hifi-forum.de nach einem Thread im KH-bereich suchen, der sollte ungefähr heißen "wie bewahrt ihr eure kopfhörer auf", und da habe ich ähnliche Meinungen aufgeschnappt.
> Und meiner Meinung nach sollten die  Polster von einem Kopfhörer nicht so plattgedrückt werden, da die sonst evtl auch so bleiben
> Und ich finde auch, dass ein Kopfhörer ähnlich wie ein Kleidungsstück oder Schuhe durchlüften sollte.
> Meine Meinung.
> ...



Ja, da hast du recht: Schnell schaffen die Verkäufer eine heimelige Wohlfühlatmosphäre wie im Wohnzimmer, aber da muss man ja nicht unbedingt drauf eingehen... manchmal will man etwas haben, auch wenn es rational keinen Grund gibt.
Den Link per PM, da sage ich natürlich nicht nein zu!



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Erstes Touchscreen Gerät?
> 
> Ansonsten nimm Swiftkey als Tastatur, da kannst du die Tasten auch größer machen, generell die beste Tastatur



Yup, bin jahrelang ohne Smartphone ausgekommen, den Tipp mit Swiftkey werde ich mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2013)

Dann lernst du eigentlich schnell wie du Tippen musst, dass du genau zielen kannst. Das kommt von ganz allein


----------



## the_pierced (16. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Versuch doch erstmal deine Sim selbst zur Micro Sim umzuschnibbeln?! Kostet doch sonst nur unnötig Geld. Viel Falsch machen kannst du dabei nicht.



Nachdem wir in Ö sowieso eine "Servicepauschale" haben, kostet mich die Micro Sim nichts. Und beim Netzbetreiber kopieren sie sogar die Kontaktdaten von einer Sim auf die andere. Dafür zahlt man auch 20€ Pauschale im Jahr dafür.
Deswegen muss ich das noch ausnutzen bevor ich in 1/2 Jahr den Vertrag kundige.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. März 2013)

Ein Samsung Series 5 Ultrabook für die Schwägerin in Spe. Damit wird sie beim Studium sicher einiges anfangen können


----------



## CeresPK (16. März 2013)

Gerade abgekommen:

- OBD2 Bluetooth Adapter, zum Auslesen der/s Fahrzeugdaten/Fehlerspeicher beim Miata

und im laufe der nächsten Woche kommen dann noch.

- 1x Satz OZ Alleggerita 17x7,5  
- 1x Satz Hankook S1 Evo 215/40 R17 


mfg


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2013)

Giottos GTAA1900 Super Rocket-air Blower schwarz bei Amazon.de


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (19. März 2013)

Heute Mittag im Steam-Sale für knapp 50€:
- Assassin's Creed
- Assassin's Creed 2 - Deluxe Edition
- Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
- Assassin's Creed Revelations
- Assassin's Creed 3

Zum Glück kann ich die alle erst runterladen, nachdem ich mein Abi geschrieben hab


----------



## der_yappi (19. März 2013)

Am WE bestellt:


Nikon D90 Body
ne Hamburger-Patty-Presse
4x Bücher für meinen Dad zu Ostern


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



21:9 Monitor LG Electronics Flatron 29EA93-P.
PS 3 500GB mit GOW: Ascension und Gold Controller.
Diverse Games dazu.
Kampf/Zorn der Titanen und Schutzengel auf Blu-ray.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. März 2013)

Ich hätte ja jetzt keine PS3 mehr gekauft, bin froh meine noch losgeworden zu sein. Mit 30 FPS spielen mit Schlieren und super unscharfen Bild sowie flimmern ohne Ende muss man echt die Augen zumachen beim spielen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. März 2013)

Die Brothers in Arms Trilogy - hab mal wieder Lust auf die Games 

Sonst noch einige Medikamente für meine akute Muskelentzündung am Rücken.


----------



## der_yappi (20. März 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Am WE bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Total vergessen den 5l Kanister + 1l Dose Shell Helix 5W30 Öl dazu zu schreiben


----------



## Metalic (20. März 2013)

Schuhe für den Sommer. Von 70 auf 30€ heruntergesetzt. Da konnte ich dann nicht nein sagen


----------



## beren2707 (20. März 2013)

Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. März 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Heute Mittag im Steam-Sale für knapp 50€:
> - Assassin's Creed
> - Assassin's Creed 2 - Deluxe Edition
> - Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
> ...


 
Weise, sehr weise.


----------



## Metalic (21. März 2013)

"Gekauft" habe ich mir den TÜV fürs Motorrad. Dazu neues ÖL, neue Bremsflüssigkeit und einmal den Frühjahrescheck. 230€ weg


----------



## CrashStyle (21. März 2013)

Samsung 256GB Pro SSD


----------



## Ultramarinrot (21. März 2013)

Brechbohnen


----------



## beren2707 (23. März 2013)

Aliens vs. Predator (2010) für 3€. Sollte Aliens: Colonial Marines mal ähnlich viel kosten, kommts wohl auch auf die Platte. Den Aliens zuliebe.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. März 2013)

MTB- Schuhe samt passender Klick-Pedale


----------



## norse (24. März 2013)

Pioneer A 502R - stereo och komme *-*


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (24. März 2013)

Seagate Barracuda XT 3TB weil Platzmangel im Gaming PC, 500GB Hitachi HDD fürn HTPC weil alte Platte kaputt und ne externe 1TB HDD weil gebraucht günstig bekommen. ~200€ verbraten O_o


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2013)

2 mp3 Downloads:
Beyoncé - End Of Time
Beyoncé - Get Me Bodied (Album Version)


----------



## JC88 (25. März 2013)

G.I. Joe [BluRay]
007 - Skyfall Steelbook [BluRay]
Der Gott des Gemetzels [BluRay]
Star Trek [BluRay]


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2013)

42,2l Super E5
BF3 Premium
PKW Glühlampe


----------



## Mick-Jogger (25. März 2013)

Expedit Regal


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (25. März 2013)

Ein paar schwarze Sleeves und 'n bisschen Schrumpfschlauch.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. März 2013)

Just Cause 2 bei Steam für 3€


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (25. März 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Just Cause 2 bei Steam für 3€


 
Sehr gute Investition.
Warte mal bis der Multiplayer fertig is. Dann gehts richtig ab


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (27. März 2013)

-Bosch PSR 18 Li-2 Akku Bohr Schrauber
-Kärcher K4.82 Hochdruckreiniger
-2 m^3 Sand
-20 m Kanalrohr
... und weiter geht's auf'm Bau


----------



## killer196 (27. März 2013)

Soeben eine Corsair M65 military green, sowie eine avm fritzbox 7390


----------



## DukeX88 (27. März 2013)

3 Brötchen
2 Äpfel
2 Flaschen Mineralwasser 
1 Flasche Granini O-Saft 

Irgendwie muss man ja über den Tag kommen.


----------



## the_pierced (27. März 2013)

Gestern hab ich endlich das Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 aus der Cashback Aktion bekommen.
Und jetzt dann noch nen I7 3770K.

Fehlt nur noch ein neues Case und der Arbeitsspeicher und dann geht los mit dem Umbau.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atomtoaster (27. März 2013)

Mein Nexus 4 hab ich heut bestellt.

Wird dann mein Evo 3D ersetzen.


----------



## Janny (27. März 2013)

Nike free 3.0 Black Grey.


----------



## Atomtoaster (27. März 2013)

Sind die jetzt modern? Ich finde sie echt nicht so hübsch.
Oder sehen die in echt besser aus?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (27. März 2013)

Irgendwie kauft die gerade jeder? Sind das nicht Sportschuhe?

Btt. 
6 Orangensaft Packungen


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2013)

Wenn diese Art Schuhe nun modern sind, lass ich diesen Trend lieber aus 

B2T: Eine Soziusabdeckung für das Motorrad. Das Ganze noch zum Lackierer dann bin ich aber auch wirklich fertig mit dem Hobel.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. März 2013)

- zwei Bitfenix Shinobi: eins in schwarz, ein in weiß
- dazu ein Set weiße und ein Ste schwarze Mesh-Streifen
- 3 Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm in weiß
- eine Bitfenix Recon
- ein 4GB-Set Avexir Standard CL9
- ein 8BG-Set Avexir Core 1600MHz
- ein 8GB-Set Avexir Core 2133MHz


----------



## Coldhardt (28. März 2013)

Ein ZweiMeter Displayportkabel, ein Roccat Taito Mousepad, einen Sandisk Cruzer Extreme 32Gb, MX-4 WLP und drei mal Casespätzle.


----------



## pringles (28. März 2013)

Zumindest der Bezahlprozess meiner Handys ist abgeschlossen...
Mal sehen wie die von einem iphone 5 inspirierten Teile beim Zoll ankommen


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (28. März 2013)

Frühstück bei Backfactory


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (28. März 2013)

Crysis 3 mit gratis BF3 dazu, als Bundle bei Gamesload.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (28. März 2013)

Eine Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB SSD. Eeeendlich! Freu mich schon auf Samstag


----------



## kühlprofi (28. März 2013)

17" Sommerreifen obwohls schon wieder schneit -.-


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (28. März 2013)

Hoffentlich nicht mehr all zu lange. Nervt langsam echt :/


----------



## Metalic (28. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2013)

Zwei neue Sommerreifen (auch wenn ich das Gefühl nicht loswerde, dass ich die nie brauchen werde...) und für 25€ zumindest nen paar Tropfen Super (bei 1,64...).


----------



## Klarostorix (28. März 2013)

Externe HDD, die bei Saturn im Angebot war.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (28. März 2013)

Bioshock Infinite
Bioshock 2


Monster Rehab
Relentless
Fritz Cola

muhahahaha!


----------



## Pikus (28. März 2013)

Hitman Absolution, Just Cause 2, GTA IV und Audiosurf für nichtmal 20 Kröten


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (29. März 2013)

Arctic Xtreme 7970 und Arctic Alumina Wärmeleitkleber.


----------



## Sharidan (29. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kind im Mann konnte nicht mehr wiederstehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2013)

iPhone 4S 64GB ohne einen einzigen Kratzer, voll funktionstüchtig ...   -> 250€


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. März 2013)

Ich ebenso Hitman Absolution Pro Edition für knapp 12€


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2013)

Bioshock Infinite Key für 32,90€


----------



## computertod (30. März 2013)

4 Gummibuchsen mit Distanzstück für die Unterzüge einer Zündapp KS 50 WC: 15€


----------



## AeroX (30. März 2013)

Vandalismustaster mit blauem Ring, 

WLAN repeater.


----------



## Re4dt (30. März 2013)

-Strato Power Web Basic 
-Neue Nike's 
-Samsung S3


----------



## Gurkensalat (31. März 2013)

Couch (des war ein Krampf ein <1,7m zu finden^^), Teppich, Couchtisch, Fernsehregal und LED-Leisten  nach drei Ikea-Möbel hintereinander aufbauen heut Abend war ich dann seelisch am Ende


----------



## the_pierced (31. März 2013)

@Gurkensalat  

mach dir nichts draus. Ich hab heute auch schon mit Ikea gekämpft . Aber das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen (siehe Schreibtischtread)

BTT: einen Schreibtisch bei Ikea und Spareribs


----------



## Arvanor (31. März 2013)

Eine Kleinigkeit zu Ostern für meine Süße und Schokolade.


----------



## Uziflator (2. April 2013)

QPAD MK-80
Zowie G-TF Speed


----------



## der_yappi (2. April 2013)

Heute vorreserviert (wird diese Woche gebucht)
Marco Polo - Young Line Travel
12 Tage Irland im Juli


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (2. April 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Heute vorreserviert (wird diese Woche gebucht)
> Marco Polo - Young Line Travel
> 12 Tage Irland im Juli


 
Wie geil 
Mach ich nächstes Jahr im Sommer auch mit ein paar Kumpels 

@ topic:

gestern:
- 1g Liquid Ultra für meine Ivy
- 24-pin-ATX-Verlängerung
- 8-pin-AXT-Verlängerung
- schwarzer 8-pin-ATX-Stecker

heute:
- Bitfenix Shinobi XL in schwarz und mit Window


----------



## der_yappi (2. April 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Wie geil
> Mach ich nächstes Jahr im Sommer auch mit ein paar Kumpels


 
Jetzt das zweite Mal 
War 2009 schon mal auf der selben Tour.
Aber als Irlandliebhaber hat man da kein Problem mit


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (2. April 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Jetzt das zweite Mal
> War 2009 schon mal auf der selben Tour.
> Aber als Irlandliebhaber hat man da kein Problem mit


 
Also das Irlandfieber hat mich erst dieses Jahr gepackt, aber die Reise ist schon fest eingeplant


----------



## Andy188 (2. April 2013)

Matratze und Lattenrost für über 600€...

und bei Aldi eine Cree-LED Taschenlampe für 10€, super Hell -> Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Metalic (2. April 2013)

Die wilden Siebziger als Komplettbox. Hah!! Schwein gehabt. Ich habe die Box für 39€ bestellt, nun ist der Preis wieder hoch.

200 Folgen verteilt auf 32 DVDs.  Da verbring ich ja mehr Zeit mit dem Wechseln der DVDs anstatt mit dem Anschauen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (3. April 2013)

Metro2033 auf Steam für nen Fünfer


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. April 2013)

Nike Flex Experience in blau/schwarz
Fahrrad-Shirt
Fahrrad-Shorts
Fahrrad-Pumpe
Microsoft 800 Wireless Kombo - geht morgen wieder zurück, permanent am Ruckeln bei starkem Netzwerkzugriff (WLAN - Kanaländerung schaffte leider keine Abhilfe)
Medikamente fürn Bandscheibenvorfall - was sonst mit 24 -.-


----------



## incrediblechaos (3. April 2013)

Fifa 13


----------



## PriQ (3. April 2013)

Age of Empires 1! 

Und Tabletten. Verdammte Rezeptgebühr! Wenigstens reicht eine Packung für 3 Monate ... :s


----------



## Verminaard (3. April 2013)

Ein Roccat Hiro.
Mein Steelseries hat mich nur angekotzt mit den ganzen kleinen Muster Ueber das ganze Pad.

iwie viel zu viel ausgegeben fuer ein ein Mauspad, aber das ist es wert. Tolles Teil!


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (3. April 2013)

Einen Satz 17" Alufelgen mit Bereifung 225/45 17 für meinen Astra-H.
Auf 15er Stahlfelgen mit Lutbalonreifen muss man nicht unbedingt rumfahren im Sommer..

Im Winter frisst der Computer das Geld, im Sommer das Auto...

Schonwieder 1000€ weg >.<


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (4. April 2013)

Zwei Karten für Unheilig in Ludwigsburg im Juli - eine für mich und eine für meinen Dad als Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## böhser onkel (4. April 2013)

Gestern nen I7 3770K für 200


----------



## shelby1989 (4. April 2013)

HAF 932 Advanced


----------



## der_yappi (4. April 2013)

6l Motoröl und ein paar CDs


----------



## Arvanor (4. April 2013)

LG BH16NS40 Blu-Ray Brenner


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. April 2013)

G19... Super Display


----------



## acidburn1811 (5. April 2013)

Laing DDC-1 plus T + Lund Ausgleichbehälter Acetal black + Innovatek Protect IP 250ml + 5 Liter Destilliertes Wasser + Thermosensor In-Line 10/8mm mit Display Wakü


----------



## megaheinz (5. April 2013)

Palit gtx 670, i5 3570k und ein Gigabyte z77 board + dicken kühler


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. April 2013)

Einen neuen Vaillant- Durchlauferhitzer für mein Bad ; - nicht da sondern bei ´ner Fachfirma inkl. Einbau. - Tja, das Geld ist nicht weg, es hat nur ein Anderer.


----------



## Uziflator (5. April 2013)

Nach langem Warten! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Java_Jim (5. April 2013)

Als letztes habe ich mir eine passiv gekühlte Low-Profile Grafikkarte für einen neuen HTPC gekauft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pain_suckz (5. April 2013)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Nach langem Warten!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau hab ich auch ! 
Das geilste is, die gabs heuer beim Saturn mit Shirt für schlanke 13,99€


----------



## Re4dt (5. April 2013)

Expandables 2 Limited Edition Steelbook

3 Karten fürs Halbfinale VfB - SC Freiburg
Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind rauf


----------



## Metalic (5. April 2013)

Das neue Stone Sour Album. House of Gold & Bones Part 2


----------



## der_yappi (5. April 2013)

pain_suckz schrieb:


> Jau hab ich auch !
> Das geilste is, die gabs heuer beim Saturn mit Shirt für schlanke 13,99€


 
Same here - allerdings hatten beide MM in Karlsruhe deine Version nicht. Der Pforzheimer hatte in der letzten Werbebeilage exakt das inseriert. Da ich keine Lust hatte von KA nochmals nach PF zu fahren habe ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen und die "normale" Deluxe für 19€ gekauft...
Dazu noch die Steel Panther "Feel The Steel" und "Die Indianer von Cleveland" auf DVD


----------



## pringles (5. April 2013)

Wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann nimmt man halt beide "Farben" 
Sophone i5, ich Liebe China^^


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (6. April 2013)

Produktpiraterie zu unterstützen halte ich für fragwürdig...

Habe mir das aktuellste Magazin der "bike" besorgt - einfach immer wieder hochwertig recherchiert und abgedruckt 

Canon EOS 1100d 18-55m ISII Kit - jetzt kann das seither im Eck liegende PCGH-Fotoheft zeigen was es kann.


----------



## Beni19 (6. April 2013)

Razer Taipan und Razer Black Widow


----------



## Coldhardt (6. April 2013)

Ein paar Shirts und Schuhe im Puma Outlet.


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2013)

Ein kleiner Hinweis, da es gerade wieder sehr häufig Beiträge dieser Art gab.



			
				Startbeitrag dieses Threads schrieb:
			
		

> Hier rein gehören Bilder sowie ne kleine Beschreibung des Gekauften.
> *
> Allerdings keine Mahlzeiten, Zigaretten oder andere alltägliche, uninteresante Dinge.*


----------



## Klarostorix (7. April 2013)

Ich habe eine Microsoft Sidewinder X4 bestellt, die meine alte Cherry ersetzen wird.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. April 2013)

3 Tickets für's Summer Breeze \m/


----------



## Bash0r (8. April 2013)

VTX3D HD 7970 X-Edit.


----------



## Metalic (8. April 2013)

Das erste Stone Sour Album als MP3 Album. Bei 3,99 konnte ich dann nicht widerstehen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. April 2013)

iPad 4 32GB in White


----------



## Klarostorix (9. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Das erste Stone Sour Album als MP3 Album. Bei 3,99 konnte ich dann nicht widerstehen


 
Ich kaufe mir keine MP3-Downloads und das rein aus Prinzip. Ich finde es einfach angenehmer, wenn man etwas zum Anfassen hat. 

@topic: eine Konzertkarte für Alter Bridge in München am 8.11.,welcher "dummerweise" auch noch mein Geburtstag ist  Das einzige, was mich ernsthaft stört, ist die Tatsache, dass die Meet&Greet-Tickets so unverschämt teuer sind (150€)...


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. April 2013)

ComputerBild Spiele, wegen Driver San Francisco.


----------



## ryzen1 (9. April 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir keine MP3-Downloads und das rein aus Prinzip. Ich finde es einfach angenehmer, wenn man etwas zum Anfassen hat.



Und es gibt auch die Leute, die einfach keine CDs mehr wollen 
Wenn ich Musik höre, renne ich ungern alle paar Minuten zum...wohin nur ..ich weiß gar nicht mit was ich CDs hören soll. Vllt mit dem Laptop das ist das einzige Gerät was noch ein Laufwerk besitzt.^^


Hab mir übrigens gerade ein Sushiset bei Amazon bestellt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2013)

Eine Exportfeder + neue Dichtungen für mein HW35.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2013)

Ein Corsair Vengeance MM200XL


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2013)

Eine Palette *Strongbow Cider* ist heute Nachmittag angekommen. 

Leider in Deutschland nicht gerade in jeder Trinkhalle zu bekommen.(und deswegen hier als nicht alltäglich erlaubt  )


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. April 2013)

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Perry (10. April 2013)

The Force Unleashed 2
Was Msik angeht, kaufe ich die meistens auf CD Lese sie ein und danach wandert die CD auf Ewig in ein Regal mit vielen Artgenossen.
Einzelne Songs kaufe ich aber öfter man bei itunes oder amazon als Download


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. April 2013)

Mirrors Edge bei steam für 2,49€.


----------



## beren2707 (11. April 2013)

Ein 2,5" USB 3.0 Festplattengehäuse. Damit mein Bruder endlich auch mal Datensicherungen machen kann.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. April 2013)

Einen Wasserfilter für Melitta Kaffeevollautomaten.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (11. April 2013)

UE40ES5700 und FB7390


----------



## Metalic (11. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derBoo (11. April 2013)

Grade gekauft... hui:

Gestern Abend n HTC One und passende Otterbox bei Amazon bestellt. 
Letzte Woche meinen neuen Roller, Piaggio Fly 125 und knapp 5 Liter Benzin dazu  . 
Aktuell warten das der Regen nachlässt, damit ich zu Caseking fahren kann um die 
Bestellungen für den Rechner meiner Freundin abzuholen, die da bestehen aus:

- Vengeance 16GB 1600Ram
- Samuel 17 - eLoop Edition
- Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1 - 140mm
- Samsung 840 - 250GB SSD

Und der April hat erst angefangen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. April 2013)

Windows XP... Muahahahaha... das ist kein Scherz


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Und, ist die gut ?


----------



## Metalic (11. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und, ist die gut ?


Weiß ich noch nicht. Warte noch auf die Micro SD Karte. Die Vorgänger waren aber alle top


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. April 2013)

Einen neuen Auspuff für meinen Roller : Sito Plus 100€ ... ich such mal den "Was nervt euch gerade Total Thread"


----------



## cryzen (11. April 2013)

Sleeve für meine pcie 6 pin, Lack Dosen, BF4


----------



## Chris2109 (11. April 2013)

HTC One 32 GB und HTC One X + 64GB

Teurer Monat ^^


----------



## Perry (11. April 2013)

Sennheiser Momentum


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=642402"/>



Haben will!
Genau 10 Saure Zungen


----------



## totovo (11. April 2013)

eine 8GB UHS1 Speicherkarte für meine Pentax K-5. Vorhin getestet und nach 30 Bildern mit voller Sereienbildgeschw. war immer noch nicht schluss! Fazit: die 19€ haben sich gelohnt


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. April 2013)

Forza Horizon bei Amazon für 22€  inkl.


----------



## der_yappi (11. April 2013)

Letzte Woche gebucht, heute die Anzahlung überwiesen:
Irland - Weideglück & Whiskeyrauch (ST 1216) :: Marco Polo Young Line :: Saison 2013
Im Juni ist der Rest dran.

Man - ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel auf den Sommer 
(und hoffe das der Trip nicht gecancelt wird)


----------



## Anti-terroa (11. April 2013)

Neuen Rechner und Bildschirm


----------



## Verminaard (11. April 2013)

Endlich dazu durchgerungen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen obs der Richtige ist.


----------



## AviAss (12. April 2013)

hmm gtx 660 ti 2dctp, i5 3570k, gigabyte ud5h, 2x corsair a 8g, be quiet dark pro 2, be quiet 80+ gold 450w, samsung blueray writer,  samsung 840 pro 64g, samsung 840 pro 254g, 4x be quiet pwm 140 lüfter, thermaltake A31, diverse uv- beleuchtung, 200meter diverse mpdc-x sleeves und schrauben und schlauch halter. nen tft von asus mit 144herz 2ms und 24zoll. werkzeug für das ganze.. nuja das erst kürzlich vor 1 woche.. preis? teuer!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. April 2013)

Ich hab mir ne Schraube und ein GSX-R 600K4 Federbein für meine SV 650S K3 gegönnt


----------



## pringles (13. April 2013)

Neue schuhe (nach dem die alten löcher bekommen haben^^)


----------



## computertod (13. April 2013)

nen Audi 5 Zylinder 10V Motor aus nem Audi 100 
jetzt muss er nur noch fürs Holzgas vorbereitet werden


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. April 2013)

Neue Bremsflüssigkeit und Kettenfettspray für meine Maschine.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. April 2013)

Tomb Raider Survival Edition


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. April 2013)

K2 Inliner für 49,99  Echt super


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (14. April 2013)

PS Vita mit Uncharted und LBP, mal schaun ob sie was taugt


----------



## biosmanager (14. April 2013)

Canon EOS 650D mit dem 18-135 mm Objektiv, dazu Zubehör und Just Cause 2 im Steam-Angebot für 3 Euro


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (15. April 2013)

Bisschen Material für den Wiederaufbau einer Aprilia SR50 - Kolben, Keilriemen,... und solche Dinge


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. April 2013)

Gestern 60Liter Sprit für mein Mopped. Musste gestern 3 mal tanken^^


----------



## debalz (15. April 2013)

als alter Gore&Zombie-Fan: Dead Island Riptide


----------



## jeamal (15. April 2013)

*Asus Xonar DS* hier aus dem Marktplatz.
*QPAD MK80* _MX-Brown_

Die Xonar macht nen sehr guten Sound und die MK80 mit Brown Switches ist einfach nur genial.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## DerpDerpington (15. April 2013)

APB: Reloaded Premium
Ich finde das Spiel so gut, da hab ich mich zusammen mit 2 Kumpels mal zu jeweils einem Monat Premium hinreißen lassen.


----------



## Gurkensalat (15. April 2013)

Ein Dremel Trio Fräs/Schleif/säg multifunktionswerkzeug


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (15. April 2013)

Eine 5 Monate alte Asus GTX 680 DC2T mit Restgarantie bei Amazon.


----------



## JimPanske (16. April 2013)

Nach langer langer Zeit was neues:

Sideshow - Sucker Punch / Babydoll - Premium Format Figure




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SwissBullet (16. April 2013)

Zwei Aktive Studio Monitore von Yahama (HS50M)


----------



## BlackNeo (17. April 2013)

Adidas-F50 Jogginghose auf dem Bazar in Izmir.... für 4€ !!!!

Genial günstig


----------



## Arvanor (17. April 2013)

Eine neue Tatstatur, die Apex Raw von Steelseries.


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2013)

OBD2-Bluetooth-Adapter + Torque Pro... 

Für die alltäglichen Probleme eines Golffahrers...


----------



## dragonlort (17. April 2013)

Far cyr 3 deluxe edition für 25€ als key^^


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (17. April 2013)

Neuer Fernseher 
Sony KDL 55HX755


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Far cyr 3 deluxe edition für 25€ als key^^


 
Lol beim Release gabs das Spiel als Deluxe für 18,99€ bei vielen Keyshops


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (18. April 2013)

Fractal Design define R4 Titanium mit Window


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für 35 € im MediaMarkt kann man ruhig mal zugreifen


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (18. April 2013)

Einen Liter synthetisches Shell Helix 2-Takt Öl fürs Moped


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2013)

Neue Hardware. 

i5-3570k
Samsung 840 256GB
Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
16 GiB RAM


----------



## beren2707 (20. April 2013)

Einen Superlux HD-662 B für meine bessere Hälfte. Ihr runtergenudeltes 5€-Headset musste endlich ersetzt werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. April 2013)

16GB mSDHC Class10 für mein Xperia Z, was langsam voll ist weil ich soviel damit fotografiere


----------



## dragonlort (21. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Lol beim Release gabs das Spiel als Deluxe für 18,99€ bei vielen Keyshops



Ja das ist trosdem ein guter preis. Wen ich sehe das die CD davon 70€ kostet bin schon gut weg gekommen mit meinen 25€^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. April 2013)

Sim City für 49,99€ bei Saturn
R.A.T 7 für 77,89€ bei Amazon
Sim City kostet bei Amazon sogar mehr O.o


----------



## AeroX (21. April 2013)

Felgenbaum für die Winterreifen 

iPod/iPhone Docking Station mit Radio,cd etc, von Philips 

Sommerreifen muss ich wohl auch noch kaufen -.-


----------



## Nemesis_AS (22. April 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Sommerreifen muss ich wohl auch noch kaufen -.-




Ich auch:/

Neues Pioneer Doppel DIN Schacht Autoradio, inkl. Bluetooth 

8 GB USB Stick von Verbatim

YuGiOh Tag Force 5 für die PSP meines Sohnes


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. April 2013)

2 iPhone Synckabel - die Dinger verschleißen aber auch schnell


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2013)

zwei Musik Blu-ray's 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. April 2013)

AMD Bulldozer 8350 (octa core) 4ghz
Gehäuse Zalman GT 1000 Z- Machine
eine GTX 680 Phantom 
Asus Crosshair Formula Z 
Kingston Ram Kit 8 GB
Club 3d 850 Watt Netzteil

Juhuii  endlich BF3 (und bald BF4) in Hochauflösung


----------



## kühlprofi (22. April 2013)

- Lian Li PC-Z70 Black Aluminium
- i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz, 8MB Cache
- Hydro Series H80i Intel 1155
- Sabertooth Z77 Intel Z77 Chips
- XMS3 Dominator Platinum 8GB  2x4GB 1600er

Jupiie


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. April 2013)

Bremsen und Federn fürs Quad ... dann noch bissle Polierzeugs und ne Bürste für die Felgen ^^


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. April 2013)

iPad 2

SmartCover und BackCover


----------



## Mick-Jogger (24. April 2013)

Asssassins Creed 1 - 2 - Brotherhood - Revelations für 29,99€ bei Ubisoft. Es scheint aber so als würde Ubisoft mein Geld nicht haben wollen ... die haben immer noch nichts abgebucht


----------



## dragonlort (25. April 2013)

Ein Apfelkuchen und kinder maxi king^^
Und eine AGB für meine neue wakü


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. April 2013)

SD Cardreader to USB
Zutaten für einen New York Cheesecake


----------



## JC88 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Wiedermal ein paar BluRays:

- James Bond 007 - Goldeneye
- James Bond 007 - Die Welt ist nicht genug
- James Bond 007 - Stirb an einem anderen Tag
- James Bond 007 - Der Morgen stirbt nie
- Iron Sky
- Battleship


----------



## rept.jah (25. April 2013)

Eine GTX 460 für 20 € bei eBay 

Als defekt weil ungetestet. Also das wo man eigentlich immer Betrug vermutet. Ich dachte mir schon, die 20 Tacken sind vielleicht in'n Sand gesetzt, dann wär's eben Lehrgeld gewesen.

Aber eben eingebaut und läuft. Vorerst ohne Treiber unter Linux. Aber immerhin. Die HDD für das System kommt vermutlich morgen, dann mach ich nen Belastungstest. Wenn alles passt, war's n Schnäppchen. 

_Update: Wie erwartet, mit dem Treiber kommen die Grafikfehler. Scheiss Abzocker bei eBay! Gerade bei 200°C im Backofen, das Teil. Stay tuned...

Update 2: So, läuft wieder, 5 Minuten bei 200° hat gereicht. PC war jetzt die ganze Nacht an, ohne Bluescreen oder Neustart. Borderlands läuft auch wie geschmiert, also hab ich was ich wollte, nen Office-Zweit-PC günstig mit DX11 Grafik ausgerüstet.
_


----------



## biosmanager (26. April 2013)

Samsung SSD 840 Basic 250GB

( ... endlich  )


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2013)

Nen Trabbi zum basteln... Morgenn folgt der Zweite. Dann aus Zwei mach Eins .


----------



## computertod (26. April 2013)

geil 
Ich bleib aber lieber bei meinen Zweitakt Mopeds


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nen Trabbi zum basteln... Morgenn folgt der Zweite. Dann aus Zwei mach Eins .



Und aus den verbleibenden Resten baut man eine Waschmaschine. Ich bin mit Autos gross geworden aber ich kann den Dingern nix abgewinnen.
Nach langer Zeit für kleines Geld Win7 Prof bekommen und meinem Laserdrucker eine neue Kartusche spendiert für einen Spottpreis


----------



## der_yappi (27. April 2013)

Nen Panasonic BluRay Player für meine Eltern (passend zum Panasonic-Plasma)
Aber versucht heute mal nen DVD/BluRay Player zu finden der KEINEN festgelöteten Stromstecker hat...


----------



## Lee (27. April 2013)

Mass Effect 1 und The Secret World

ps: Origin ist übler Müll


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2013)

Deponia und nich irgendwas...habs vergessen


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. April 2013)

Gerade beim "Kubaner um die Ecke" ein Kulmbacher Eisbock dunkel getrunken, 9,20 %.....Bäääm..Hicks...


----------



## Witcher (28. April 2013)

Ein Paar Magnat Quantum 508


----------



## AeroX (28. April 2013)

Schniecke Adidas Sommerjacke und paar neue Air max


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (29. April 2013)

Be quiet dark power pro 650w


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (29. April 2013)

Ein iPad Camera Connection Kit - dann geht im Urlaub nichts mehr schief


----------



## JC88 (29. April 2013)

Oh Oh...diesen Monat gibts nur noch trocken Brot und Wasser 

Für mich:
Canon EOS 1100D mit Tasche

Fürs Auto:
5L Mobil 1 0W40 Motoröl
Ölfilter
Ventildeckeldichtung
Zahnriemensatz inkl. WaPu
Sachs Performance Sportkupplung inkl. verstärkter Druckplatte und Zentralausrücklager


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (29. April 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Oh Oh...diesen Monat gibts nur noch trocken Brot und Wasser
> 
> Für mich:
> Canon EOS 1100D mit Tasche
> ...



gute Wahl! Hab jetzt seit etwa 4 Wochen die 1100D und bin top zufrieden! 

Mehrere Male Porto für eBay Verkäufe


----------



## labernet (29. April 2013)

eastpack reisetasche


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2013)

Geldbeutel


----------



## Professor Theorie (29. April 2013)

Zwei CnMemory 3Tb Platten fuer lau, weil ich noch uralte Gutscheine eingeloest habe. Hoffe mal, dass ich gute Platten erwischt habe. Der Saturnverkaeufer (1 von 4) wusste sogar halbwegs was ueber die Platte und dass die verbauten Modelle auch in einer Lieferung variieren. Als er mit dann allerdings ein vollwertiges 6Tb-NAS fuer 479€ andrehen wollte, war Schluss


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (30. April 2013)

4x OZ Superturismo Felgen in 18" mit Hankook Ventus Evo V12 in 215/35R18.

17" sind auf nem Astra H irgendwie zu klein gewesen o.O


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. April 2013)

500GB Western Digital WD Element USB 3.0 2,5 Zoll Festplatte... 49€


----------



## dragonlort (30. April 2013)

Wakü Pumpe


----------



## Uziflator (2. Mai 2013)

Ein Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm 1:1,8G


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1


----------



## der_yappi (2. Mai 2013)

Auto => TÜV / ASU + 3-Jahres-Inspektion mit Ölwechsel und dem ganzen Kram
nen vollen Tank E10-Plörre



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1


Dito
16GB Variante in silber und WiFi only (3G brauch ich nicht) => 259€ beim MM (dazu gabs noch en 10€ Geschenkgutschein)


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. Mai 2013)

sandisk 64gb usb 3.0 stick cruzer extreme


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dito
> 16GB Variante in silber und WiFi only (3G brauch ich nicht) => 259€ beim MM (dazu gabs noch en 10€ Geschenkgutschein)


 
Der Händler in meiner Nähe gibt Preisgarantie ( 14 Tage ) & der wollte dafür 279.-EUR haben.
Prospekt von MM mitgenommen und auch für 259.-EUR bekommen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Mai 2013)

- 32GB-USB-Stick von SanDisk (für 13€ kann man da zugreifen )
- Korn - The Path of Totality Limited Edition
- Korn - Greatest Hits Vol.1
- eine Flasche Bushmill Tree Woods 16 Years
- eine Flasche Malibu
- Slipknot - Antennas to Hell Special Edition un AC Brotherhood für nen Kumpel zum Geburtstag


----------



## GxGamer (4. Mai 2013)

Was ich gerade gekauft habe, bzw heute angekommen ist? Kann ich euch zeigen....
Ich bin ja so begeistert wenn Shops kompetent sind.

Mein erstes Mal.... - YouTube


----------



## Der-Bert (4. Mai 2013)

Einmal Assassins Creed III und ne Asus Xonar DG



GxGamer schrieb:


> Was ich gerade gekauft habe, bzw heute angekommen ist? Kann ich euch zeigen....
> Ich bin ja so begeistert wenn Shops kompetent sind.
> 
> Mein erstes Mal.... - YouTube


 
Hehe da wollt ich mein neues Mainboard bestellen aber nach den Bewertungen auf verschieden Inet-seiten gleich Finger von gelassen.


----------



## the.hai (4. Mai 2013)

ne zweite SSD  nun arbeitet ne M4 und ne 840 Basic im System^^


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> ne zweite SSD  nun arbeitet ne M4 und ne 840 Basic im System^^



Nett  Benötige auch bald eine SSD, aber nur eine kleine fürs OS..

ich hab mir als eingefleischter bf3 spiele mal CoD MW3 gekauft für umgerechnet 20 Euro, mal etwas Abwechslung tut gut..


----------



## debalz (6. Mai 2013)

> ich hab mir als eingefleischter bf3 spiele mal CoD MW3 gekauft für umgerechnet 20 Euro, mal etwas Abwechslung tut gut..


 Blasphemie!!!! wie kannst du nur? 
Ich habe Ghost Recon - Future Soldier bei Steam für wenig Geld geschossen


----------



## CBR1288 (6. Mai 2013)

Paar Sachen für sie neue Kutsche 
- Fußmatten 
- Mittelarmlehne
- Marderschreck 
- K&N Luftfilter 
- Bmw Motorsport Felgen Styling 24


----------



## facehugger (6. Mai 2013)

Hab mir ein neues MTB gegönnt, der Winterspeck muss wieder weg

Gruß


----------



## Uziflator (6. Mai 2013)

Eine Ciesta Handschlaufe in schwarz für meine Cam


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Mai 2013)

Den US-Import von Jurassic Park 3D.  Ist echt nice, wenn man etwas zu Hause hat, das hierzulande erst im September überhaupt ins Kino kommt.


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (6. Mai 2013)

Eine Qpad Mk-50 mit MX Red Schaltern - ist gerade angekommen


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. Mai 2013)

Samsung 840 Basic 120GB SSD


----------



## Barthi666 (6. Mai 2013)

Gerade die QPad MK-85 mit Brown Switches neu vom Händler bei eBay für 93 Euro (UVP: 150) geschossen. War aber eine Auktion und hab richtig gefiebert . Hoffe sie kommt bald an *vorfreude*


----------



## Gurkensalat (7. Mai 2013)

Dell Vostro 3360  13,3", mit i5 ULV, 500GBPlatte + 32GB MSATA SSD für 480€ Sonderangebot


----------



## Witcher (7. Mai 2013)

Ein Yamaha AX-870 Vollverstärker


----------



## ikealampe (7. Mai 2013)

7870 LE 

ohne Gamekeys


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. Mai 2013)

Forza 4 GoY für 23 bei Saturn


----------



## debalz (8. Mai 2013)

Mionix 3200


----------



## Robonator (8. Mai 2013)

Neuer Rasierer, Sidewinder X4, ein neues Buch & ein EVE-Online T-Shirt


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2013)

Die jüngsten Löcher in die ich mein Geld umzugsbedingt versenkt habe:

520€ Kühlschrank
507€ Schreibtischmöbel
1499€ Sofamöbel
707€ LCD-TV
? € KabelDeutschland-Odyssee (Blog folgt sobald es endlich eirgendwann funktioniert)

... und ungezählte Euronen an sonstigem Kleinkram den man so inner Wohnung benötigt.

Ich befürchte der Mai wird ein verdammt roter Monat für mein Konto


----------



## Razier (9. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir ein Nexus 4 für 299€ gegönnt.


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2013)

Hab mir ein paar T-Shirts im Amiland bestellt. Kostet zwar 52$ Porto, ist aber immernoch günstiger als wenn ichs hier kaufe


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Mai 2013)

Diese letzte/Woche:
Ein kleines Keto-Mauspad (als Zweitpad, zum Vergleich oder für die Arbeit)
Einen Anhänger als Muttertagsgeschenk
Ein ganz neues Album (Intense)
Ein nicht mir ganz so neuer Thriller/Roman (Ausgebrannt)
Ein Spielezeitschrift mit Patritzier 4 und Book of Unwritten Tales


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (9. Mai 2013)

Apps Programmieren für iPhone und iPad von Galileo-Press bei Amazon - der kostenlose Buchauszug war schon sehr gut!


----------



## beren2707 (10. Mai 2013)

Office 2010 Pro Studentenlizenz - steige notgedrungen zwecks aktuellem PP und stabilerem Word von Office 2000 Pro um, da ich in 2010 das letzte eigenständige Office von M$ sehe, weil das aktuelle 2013er ziemlich und das 365er ganz besonders besch...eiden sind.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Mai 2013)

2x Kaffee von Gut und Günstig,
ne 20€ PaySafeCard von der ich mir dann Race 07 und GTR Evolution gekauft habe


----------



## pringles (11. Mai 2013)

6kern phenom mit board für 60€


----------



## Sharidan (11. Mai 2013)

SystemShock 2 auf Steam für 6.99€ <3


----------



## dragonlort (12. Mai 2013)

2 Kino Karten für UCI Isens Star Trek Into Darkness 3D


----------



## Painkiller (14. Mai 2013)

Puh, das war dieses mal wieder eine Menge. 

Fast & Furious 6 - Steelbook Blu-ray Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Vin Diesel, Dwayne Johnson, Paul Walker, Eva Mendes, Michelle Rodriguez, Justin Lin: Filme & TV
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009CV8DSO/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Iron Man 3 (Steelbook) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]: Amazon.de: Robert Jr. Downey, Guy Pearce, Cobie Smulders, Gwyneth Paltrow, Rebecca Hall, William Sadler, Ben Kingsley, Shane Black: Filme & TV
Das Streben nach Glück [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Will Smith, Jaden Smith, Thandie Newton, Brian Howe, James Karen, Dan Castellaneta, Kurt Fuller, Takayo Fischer, Gabriele Muccino: Filme & TV
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00B17G9F6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 [nicht für mich ]
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00AHFERGG/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
G.I. Joe: Die Abrechnung - Steelbook exklusiv bei Amazon.de 3D Blu-ray + Blu-ray + DVD Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Filme & TV
Total War: Rome 2 Collector's Edition (PC): Amazon.de: Games
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00C660W68/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ultramarinrot (15. Mai 2013)

Zwei Kinokarten für den neuen Evil Dead und ne Corsair K60 mit Cherry MX red Switches <3 <3 <3


----------



## T'PAU (15. Mai 2013)

Eine Asus Xonar DSX Soundkarte.
Als Ersatz für meine 11 Jahre alte SB Audigy.


----------



## AeroX (15. Mai 2013)

27 Zoll Monitor von Asus, hofft kein Fehlkauf  (bestellt)


----------



## BadSanta92 (15. Mai 2013)

ein paar Noiseblocker eloop B12-1
bin gespannt wie sie so sind :o


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (15. Mai 2013)

Mod Mic sowie 5M RGB LED Stripe mit Trafo und 44 Key Tastatur


----------



## Skatch (16. Mai 2013)

Die letzten Sachen die ich mir gekauft habe waren unter anderem Schuhe, ein BitFenix Merc Alpha Gehäuse, Arctic Cooling F12 und Enermax T.B. Apollish Lüfter, eine NesteQ Fanmax Lüftersteuerung, eine externe My Book WD Festplatte und gebrauchte CCFLs die aber leider kaputt sind.


----------



## GxGamer (16. Mai 2013)

Mein neuer Monitor ist angekommen... Samsung S22A200B.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (16. Mai 2013)

> Samsung S22A200B



Mein Beileid. Mir kommt kein TN Monitor mehr ins Haus. 

BTT.
Einen Stylus, und mit Adobe Photoshop CS6 Überlegen.


----------



## Obilankenobi (16. Mai 2013)

Samsung SSD 840 basic 250gb


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2013)

Asus VG248QE


----------



## JackOnell (16. Mai 2013)

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommi1 (16. Mai 2013)

Zwar nicht gerade aber heute.

Zotac GeForce GTX 670 OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_pierced (16. Mai 2013)

Sleeves in schwarz und toxic-green, schwarze Schrumpfschläuche und Sleevingwerkzeug bei MDPC.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Mai 2013)

Diese kleinen Karte Gebraucht für 350€ 
Gainward GeForce GTX 680 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2524) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Witcher (17. Mai 2013)

Einen neuen Onkyo A 9070 in schwarz


----------



## derBoo (17. Mai 2013)

Grad eben auf dem Heimweg n Doppelwopper und danach Zuhause "Metro Last Light" via Steam


----------



## pringles (18. Mai 2013)

bequiet e9 400w und ne 7870xt, jetzt muss nur noch der ram ankommen und es steht endlich nen ordentlicher gamingpc neben mir


----------



## Mick-Jogger (18. Mai 2013)

Wo ichs gerade sehe  Hab mir auch mal nen neues Netzteil gegönnt BeQuiet E9 480W muhahaha


----------



## der_yappi (18. Mai 2013)

Gestern 2 Dosen Druckgas zum reinigen von EDV-Komponenten
Heute Deponia und Duke3D Atomic Edition auf Steam


----------



## Coldhardt (18. Mai 2013)

Ein paar T-Shirts, Jeans etc.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2013)

50 m Antennenkabel, 25 m Telefonkabel und 14 m Kabelkanal sowie Spiegelklebeband


----------



## Tommi1 (19. Mai 2013)

Heute morgen musste eine neue FritzBox 3272 her, da das alte Modem den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Heute abend noch nen Watercool HTSF2 3 x 120 Radiator und einen zusätzlichen NB BlackSilent bestellt.


----------



## timetoremember (19. Mai 2013)

Hab eben noch ein Bier an der Tanke gekauft...eins zu viel


----------



## dragonlort (19. Mai 2013)

Dragons Dogma dark arisen für 29.99Euro


----------



## Mick-Jogger (19. Mai 2013)

Borderlands 2 für 12,99


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (19. Mai 2013)

Das hier: Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3630QM, 8GB RAM, 1000GB, Windows 8 (M7782GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Verminaard (19. Mai 2013)

Borderlands 2 auf Steam Weekendsale.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (20. Mai 2013)

Einen weiteren Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PLPS 120mm bei Caseking <3

Kommt erst als Ersatz ins Prodigy, der CPU Lüfter vom Prodigy geht in die RMA und danach wird er umgetopft und kommt ins Raven


----------



## Railroadfighter (21. Mai 2013)

Einen Intel Core i7-3740QM, endlich Power fürs Notebook (liegt zwischen i5-3570 und i7-3770).
Bei den Notebook-CPUs hat Intel nur leider noch weniger Konkurrenz, da machen sie mit den Preisen was sie wollen.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (21. Mai 2013)

Ne KBT Pure Pro mit Cherry MX brown Switches, dafür geht die Corsair Vengeance K60 zurück.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. Mai 2013)

- 1x Mini Displayport auf HDMI für mein MacBook Air

- 1x 3er Set Filter (UV,POL,...) für die 1100D

- 1x Colttasche für die 1100D

- 1x 16GB SD-Karte


----------



## böhser onkel (22. Mai 2013)

Metro 2034 und Fall Out NV


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2013)

Nach etwas längerer Zeit mal wieder ein paar Filme


----------



## Metalic (22. Mai 2013)

Voll zugeschlagen.
2 Pullover
1 Strickjacke
1 kurze Hose
1 Hemd
2 Hosen


----------



## Mick-Jogger (22. Mai 2013)

Modern Warfare 2


----------



## kazzig (22. Mai 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 Black Mist


----------



## HARDWARECOP (22. Mai 2013)

Vor kurzem gekauft:


AMD Am29030-33GE
AMD K5 PR100

Wahrscheinlich noch:


LSI Logic LSH32GC42 80387 FPU
und vielleicht nen Motorola Razr i


----------



## killer89 (23. Mai 2013)

Gestern Abend:


Scythe Kama AMP Rev. B
JBL Control One
Cooler Master Quickfire TK mit Cherry Red
MfG


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2013)

Gelid VGA PWM Adapter
2x Demciflex 140mm rund schwarz/schwarz
Zowie G-TF Speed Version
Windows 7 64bit Pro SP1 OEM (Dell)


----------



## facehugger (23. Mai 2013)

Metro Last Light. Und ich habe es keine Sekunde bereut

Gruß


----------



## KastenBier (23. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir gekauft:


Einen zweiten N64 Controller
Super Smash Bros.


um der alten Zeiten willen!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. Mai 2013)

viel spass damit


----------



## FabiCMR (24. Mai 2013)

ich hab mir nen 	
MSI Z68A-GD65 G3 zugelegt da ich bissel nachrüsten will ^^


----------



## Ultramarinrot (24. Mai 2013)

chivalry medieval warfare bei Steam reduziert für 7,81€


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. Mai 2013)

Eine neue Arbeitshose für die Werkstatt


----------



## Fexzz (24. Mai 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gekauft:
> 
> 
> Einen zweiten N64 Controller
> ...


 
Neuer Controller? Falls ja, wo haste den her? Ich bräucht auch noch einen


----------



## beren2707 (24. Mai 2013)

T-Shirts. Problematisch, obenrum bräuchte es L-XL und am Bauch reicht M oder sogar S. Mist, ich muss wohl oder übel fetter werden. Bier her!


----------



## T'PAU (25. Mai 2013)

_Django Unchained_ (Blu-ray *Steelbook* )


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Mai 2013)

Ein XFX PRO850W XXX Edition *SILVER*, das habe ich dann auch bekommen aber in der Verpackung vom Bronze.... Ich frage mich warum ich überhaupt noch bei Amazon einkaufe


----------



## killer89 (25. Mai 2013)

Äh? Wo sind meine Posts hin?! Wird jetzt schon in der Rumpelkammer zensiert?

BTT: 
3 Hemden  man will ja gut aussehen 

MfG


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (25. Mai 2013)

Noch einen 32GB-USB-Stick und eine Samsung 840 Basic 120GB


----------



## der_yappi (26. Mai 2013)

Bei Steam:
Chaos auf Deponia


----------



## derBoo (26. Mai 2013)

Nen feinen Anzug, für die Hochzeit einer Freundin übernächste Woche... und für den Polterabend davor auch n bissl neuen Zwirn


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Mai 2013)

Eine Samsung 840 Basic bestellt. 
Hoffentlich ist ne SSD wirklich so was feines wie immer alle behaupten.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Mai 2013)

EVGA GTX670 FTW Signature 2


----------



## Tommi1 (26. Mai 2013)

Ein beQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 550W bestellt.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Mai 2013)

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC ACX, 3072 MB bestellt


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2013)

1&1 Notebook Flat XXL


3x Demciflex Staubfilter 140mm schwarz/schwarz


2x Demciflex Staubfilter 120mm schwarz/schwarz


10m MDPC-X Sleeve in schwarz


Schrumpfschlauch (50 Stücke x 15 mm Länge)


Pin-Remover von MOLEX
...und Metro: Last Light LE Key bei Ebay


----------



## Low (29. Mai 2013)

Physikbuch


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Mai 2013)

Metro: Last Light bei Steam


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Mai 2013)

I-ONIK TabletPC TP7-1000: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Gab´s heute bei real,-Deal für 59,95




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonlort (29. Mai 2013)

3x 45° Schrauben im luxx gekauft und bei aquatuning 2x 5mm led in weis und rot und eine Winkel Halterung für meine agb. Wen Freitag alles da ist wird am Samstag meine erste wakü zusammen gebaut.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Mai 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> 3x 45° Schrauben im luxx gekauft und bei aquatuning 2x 5mm led in weis und rot und eine Winkel Halterung für meine agb. Wen Freitag alles da ist wird am Samstag meine erste wakü zusammen gebaut.


 Hoffen wirs mal. 

Viel Spaß beim Zusammenbauen und mit deiner ersten Wakü.


----------



## FabiCMR (30. Mai 2013)

einen I5 3570k


----------



## Megasuchti (30. Mai 2013)

Neuen pc


----------



## nfsgame (30. Mai 2013)

Linksys X3000 - eine Offenbarung gegenüber der Fritzbox 3070... Kommen rund 1000kbps mehr an und der Ping bleibt konstant im Beriech zwischen 30 und 50ms. Vorher bis zu 450ms ...


----------



## der_yappi (30. Mai 2013)

Mein Konto ist nun um einiges leichter... 

Dafür ist der Rest meines Urlaubes bezahlt


----------



## dragonlort (31. Mai 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Hoffen wirs mal.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Zusammenbauen und mit deiner ersten Wakü.



Danke dir.  Die Sachen ausm luxx sind am Mittwoch gekommen jetzt noch von aquatuning.


----------



## Uziflator (31. Mai 2013)

Ne Nikon D90 endlich ein anständiger Sucher


----------



## nfsgame (31. Mai 2013)

Für 120€ zwei Punkte... -.-


----------



## beren2707 (31. Mai 2013)

2Kg Kaffeebohnen, 12 Rasierklingen und 12 Zahnbürstenaufsätze - Nein, kausal nicht zusammenhängend.


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Mai 2013)

nachdem ich zuerst grid2 kaufen wollte, es dann aber doch nicht gemacht habe, habe ich mir überlegt was ich mir nach langem mal wieder für ein game kaufen könnte welches mal wieder so richtig lange spass macht.
Nun habe ich mir den Flight Simulator X Gold edition bestellt und dazu ein erst mal nicht zu teures joystick für den anfang


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. Mai 2013)

neues Lenkrad fürn PC, wurde mal wieder Zeit. Auf dauer ist das mit einem Pad einfach nichts


----------



## Sharidan (1. Juni 2013)

Och, heute hab ich mal im örtlichen Saturn zugeschlagen:

Bioshock Infinite, Skyrim Sonder Edition für jeweils 29.90 und dann noch zwei weiter Spiele, Sin of Solar Empire und Hawk2 einfach weil das letzte nur 2€ gekostet hat


----------



## Edgecution (1. Juni 2013)

C24 - Super Mario Plüschfigur 23 cm Nintendo Plüsch Figur Toad | eBay

 Mario Kart feeling. Habe ich damals so gesuchtet, ging gar net mehr.


----------



## the_pierced (2. Juni 2013)

Samsung 840 Pro 128Gb
WD Velociraptor 500Gb
BeQuiet Dark Power P10 750W
Win 7 64bit

Jetzt fehlt nur noch, daß die Bestellung von Caseking kommt, und dann wird zusammengebaut.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Juni 2013)

2 davon für meine H100 http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001CWUIYS/?tag=hydra0d-21&hvadid=16272867477&ref=asc_df_B001CWUIYS


----------



## Leckrer (2. Juni 2013)

Alan Wake für 2,80€ damit ich hier was posten kann...jetzt frag ich mich obs sich gelohnt hat. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Juni 2013)

Für 2,80€ hast sicher nichts falsch gemacht, das Spiel ist nicht schlecht.

Ein Corsair AX 850


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach langem suchen endlich die Aluframe Lüfter gefunden  passen gut ins gt1000 (worüber ich bald einen TB Thread eröffne) 

muss aber erst mal bisschen überlegen was ich für sleeves will ^^


----------



## Spitfire2190 (3. Juni 2013)

Hab mir daa komplette alan wake pack bei steam für 3, 60 gekauft ^^ 90% rabatt
Und hab mir das 25 € corsair ax850 w bestellt bei mf und dazu nen bitfenix recon in weiß ... die Lüfter steuerung hat mir noch gefehlt für die wakü


----------



## dragonlort (3. Juni 2013)

Stahlbohrer set von 2mm-8mm Stärke


----------



## Gurkensalat (3. Juni 2013)

schuhe, ein buch und einen handyvertrg mit telefonflat und 500mb internet  und vor einiger zeit ein laptop(dell vostro 3360)


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juni 2013)

gebrauchter pc kram
gtx 460 1gb
2 wd raptor 150gb
1tb platte samsung 3.5
ms-tech 650watt netzteil

neu 
24teiliges edelstal besteck
micro usb auf noarmal usb aapter
3m hdmi kabel
6 boxershorts
adapterkabel micro usb auf hdmi


----------



## killer89 (3. Juni 2013)

ne ganze Menge dank Amazons kauf 3, zahl 2:
- James Bond 007 - Skyfall
- Django Unchained
- The Expendables 2 - Back for War (Special Uncut Edition)
- The Walking Dead Staffel 1 & 2
- The Last Stand (Limited Uncut Edition, Steelbook)

Alles auf Blu-Ray 

Hoffentlich komm ich auch mal dazu die ganzen Filme zu gucken  

MfG


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. Juni 2013)

The Elder Scrolls IV durch die Steam Aktion


----------



## Gurkensalat (4. Juni 2013)

Metro Last light und eine 3dconnexion Spacenavigator fürs CAD


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Juni 2013)

Eine Nikon D 7000


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2013)

Cloud Atlas [Blu-ray]
The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette zweite Staffel [Blu-ray] 
Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise 3D (+ Blu-ray) [Blu-ray 3D]


----------



## Ash1983 (8. Juni 2013)

Superman Collection (1-4 + Superman returns), sogar gratis, weil ich beim Torwandschießen im Blödmarkt getroffen habe


----------



## RainbowCrash (9. Juni 2013)

Letztes Jahr leider keins bekommen, dafür jetzt endlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (9. Juni 2013)

Ein Broken Picture?

btt. Far Cry Blood Dragon durch AMD Aktion


----------



## RainbowCrash (9. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ein Broken Picture?


 
fix'd


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2013)

3DMark bei Steam und Tomb Raider Key


----------



## the_pierced (10. Juni 2013)

Crimp Zange von MDPC, jeweils weitere 10 m toxic-grüne und schwarze Sleeves, Pre-Cut Shrinks und Kabelhalterungen. 
Weiter gehts mit den restlichen Kabeln.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Juni 2013)

Einen gebrauchten iPod Shuffle hier im Forum


----------



## ctech (10. Juni 2013)

Eine Badehose und Badeschlappen, jetzt darf der Sommer auch hier bleiben


----------



## Metalic (11. Juni 2013)

Gerade ein halbes Monatsgehalt für einen neuen Motorradauspuff raus gehauen


----------



## Perry (11. Juni 2013)

Das neue Album der Nine Inch Nails (vorbestellt)


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juni 2013)

Flauschige Handtücher und eine Eismaschine.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. Juni 2013)

Eine Aperture Science Tasse auf die ich schon ewig gewartet hab!!!


----------



## Verminaard (11. Juni 2013)

2 Stueck davon: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich bekommen die Kopfhoerer einen vernuenftigen Ruheplatz


----------



## The_Trasher (11. Juni 2013)

Ich finde diese Glasköpfe für Kopfhöhrer irgendwie nett. Teils echt gut aussehend, teils irgendwie auch makaber. 
Wo kriegt man die eigentlich ?


----------



## Verminaard (11. Juni 2013)

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl nach ner halben Minute Suchmaschine 

Hier
Hier
Hier
Hier

Anfangs hatte ich auch die Vorstellung von so einem Glaskopf.
Aber ich find die Idee ungleich besser, wenn die Ohrmuscheln nicht permanent irgendwo draufdruecken.


----------



## JC88 (11. Juni 2013)

Und wo hast du den weißen her?


----------



## The_Trasher (11. Juni 2013)

Hmm so einen könnte ich mir mal zulegen wenn ich nen richtigen Kopfhöhrer habe 
Und dann noch ein bisschen modden mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung etc.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Juni 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Und wo hast du den weißen her?


 
Ich hab den jetzt bei Thomann bestellt. Gibts auch bei Madooma.
Sind glaube ich irgendwie die einzigen zwei die die Dinger in der Farbe haben.
Schwarz und diverse Holzfurniere waeren lagernd gewesen.
Wollte bei Madooma nachgefragt haben, wann die definitiv lieferbar bei denen sind, irgendwie ist da keiner ans Telefon gegangen. Thomann gab den 14ten an.
http://www.madooma.com/shopHP/neu_h...Weiss_edler_Kopfhoerer-Staender_aus_Holz.html


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Juni 2013)

Grad eben bestellt http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0011UB9CQ/...de=asn&creative=22530&creativeASIN=B0011UB9CQ


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juni 2013)

Nen Corsair Carbide 200R ausm Luxx, ich hab kein Bock mehr auf teure Luxus Cases, muss nur noch funktionieren und gut.


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (13. Juni 2013)

Pulsonic Slim, Elektrische Zahnbürste 
Top Gerät


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Juni 2013)

Gestern das hier bestellt 

http://www.amazon.de/Sony-PlayStation-4-Konsole/dp/B00BIYAO3K


----------



## pringles (13. Juni 2013)

Bf3, langsam wurdes ja mal zeit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2013)

2 Jeans Hosen und ein paar T-Shirt´s


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. Juni 2013)

ein latte macciato und eine flasche volvic und noch einen schokoriegel von milka zum einstippen in den macciato


----------



## taks (14. Juni 2013)

Samsung SSD 840 Basic, 250GB


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. Juni 2013)

Battlefield 3 + Premium für 15,48 EUR! Yeah!


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2013)

Watch Dogs: DEDSEC Edition bei Amazon.de


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Juni 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Watch Dogs: DEDSEC Edition bei Amazon.de


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (14. Juni 2013)

Razer Goliathus mit Razer Imperator


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juni 2013)

Ein "paar" Dreamcast-Games:

Daytona USA 2001
F355 Challange
Dead or Alive 2
Virtua Fighter 3
Chu Chu Rocket
Shenmue 1 + 2
2 Originale NEUE Dreamcast-Controller

......ich glaub ich hab Kaufrausch....


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juni 2013)

2x 8GB Sandisk EXTREME SDHC Class 10 Karten für die D90
1x 16GB Mini-USB Stick (ersetzt meinen 8GB Stick an der Stereoanlage)
OST "Ziemlich beste Freunde"
ZZ Top "The complete Sudio Albums 1970-1990"
Klamotten und Schuhe
Nen vollen Tank und ne passende Wäsche fürs TöffTöff


----------



## seventyseven (16. Juni 2013)

Mal die GTAV Collectors Edition auf der PS3 vorbestellt. Falls es bis dahin eine PC-CE gibt wird sie wieder storniert.


----------



## Florian97450 (17. Juni 2013)

- PlayStation 3
- HDD für PlayStation 3
- AC 3 für PS 3
- Bildschirm Nr. 2 und 3.

Nach über drei Jähriger Beziehung war jetzt im März Schluss und ich dachte jetzt gönne ich mir mal etwas.
Zu mal Sie von PCs und Konsolen zoggen immer nicht so begeistert war.


----------



## Fabiii (17. Juni 2013)

Schrank Bett Schreibttisch + Stuhl 

Bin umgezogen und da musste mal was neues her


----------



## Perry (17. Juni 2013)

Nen externes Festplattengehäuse für die 3TB Platte die seid Wochen bei mir rumliegt.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Juni 2013)

Da mein Motor ziemlichen Öldurst hat, hab ich gerade wieder mal Vorrat gekauft.


Mobil 1 New Life 0W40 - 5l (für die Garage)
Mobil 1 New Life 0W40 - 1l (für Unterwegs / im Auto)


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2013)

Intel SSD 335 Series 240GB

Die gute alte Postville wird langsam zu klein.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. Juni 2013)

EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX


----------



## beren2707 (17. Juni 2013)

FC3: Blood Dragon.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. Juni 2013)

@Bios-overclocker
Wo isn die noch verfügbar?

@Topic 
Mini PC


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir heute morgen den Enermax Apollish 8x8cm grün Lüfter gekauft.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Juni 2013)

Das hier STARSHIP MODELS other Sci Fi Stargate Atlantis Babylon 5 jetzt fehlt noch eine 304er


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Das hier STARSHIP MODELS other Sci Fi Stargate Atlantis Babylon 5 jetzt fehlt noch eine 304er


 
Ok, was ist denn das? Irgendwie so eine Art Schiff oder wie?


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Juni 2013)

Noch nie Stargate geschaut, die 304er ist eine Schiffsklasse der Erde http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080930035259/stargate/images/2/28/304.jpg 

Das Modell was ich da gekauft habe ist ein Asgard Schiff

mfg


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Noch nie Stargate geschaut, die 304er ist eine Schiffsklasse der Erde http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080930035259/stargate/images/2/28/304.jpg
> 
> Das Modell was ich da gekauft habe ist ein Asgard Schiff
> 
> mfg


 
Aha ok.


----------



## JC88 (18. Juni 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Noch nie Stargate geschaut, die 304er ist eine Schiffsklasse der Erde http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080930035259/stargate/images/2/28/304.jpg
> 
> Das Modell was ich da gekauft habe ist ein Asgard Schiff
> 
> mfg


 
Wo ist hier der Gefällt mir Button? 

Topic: Stargate SG1 Staffel 10 zur Vollendung


----------



## Coldhardt (18. Juni 2013)

BF3 plus Premium für 16 Euro


----------



## Mick-Jogger (18. Juni 2013)

Bei Origin? Kudos!


----------



## Coldhardt (18. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Bei Origin? Kudos!



Kudos? Was ist den das schon wieder 

Ach ja, Kane&Lynch 2 hab ich auch noch mitgenommen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder was lustiges:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008TSAZDM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Und eine Blu-Ray:
Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn - Steelbook Limited Special Edition Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Tom Green, Anna Popplewell, Enisha Brewster, Ayelet Zurer, Mike Dopud, Masam Holden, Iain Belcher, Stewart Hendler: Filme & TV


----------



## Uwe64LE (19. Juni 2013)

Samsung Ativ S

Samsung Ativ S i8750 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (19. Juni 2013)

Eine Sonnenbrille mit Zeiss Gläsern beim Optiker meines Vertrauens.


----------



## dragonlort (20. Juni 2013)

Ein schrebergarten 418²m den ersten im mein leben, bin mal gespannt ob alles klappt^__^


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (20. Juni 2013)

nen neues MTB von Focus


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Juni 2013)

Die Fast&Furious Complete Collection auf DVD und BF3 Premium Edition für 16 Euro


----------



## watercooled (20. Juni 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> BF3 Premium Edition für 16 Euro



Gabs neulich irgendwo für 1.50 €.


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Juni 2013)

Mein altes Asus P8P67 Deluxe das nach der RMA neu zurück kam für 50€ an nen Kumpel.


----------



## PriQ (23. Juni 2013)

Uh, hat keiner was am WE gekauft?  

Hab gestern zwei Borderlands 2 Keys gekauft. Bin heute schon die ganze Zeit mit meinem Bruder am Daddeln. Bockt!


----------



## wheeler (23. Juni 2013)

mein erstes LIAN LI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2013)

Mit ohne Geld gekauft, einen Braun Regie CEV 520 Receiver




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Juni 2013)

Ein 3,49€ Mikrofon, dass (laut TS-Partnern) nen besseren Sound hat als das 80€ Headset davor. Ich bereue nichts


----------



## Metalic (23. Juni 2013)

Vor zwei Wochen erst eine ganze Menge in eine neue Auspuffanlage gesteckt und heute eine neue Motorradjacke

FLM Shooter Evo Lederjacke - Bekleidung - Motorrad-Shop | Polo-Motorrad


----------



## taks (23. Juni 2013)

Transcend microSDHC Card, 16GB, Class 10


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. Juni 2013)

- Amazon Basics iPhone 5 Case
- Vau Black Case iPhone 5
- Vau Black Metal Case iPhone 5

(mal schauen was die Dinger taugen ^^)

- HP Drucker für die pot. Schwägerin
- Sigma 10.15 Sportuhr inkl. Brustgurt
- Blu Ray "Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter"
- TP- Link WDR3500 600mbit Wlan-Router

Und das kurz nach dem Kreta Urlaub - jetzt bin ich pleite


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Juni 2013)

Metro Last Light First Edition


----------



## The_Trasher (24. Juni 2013)

Superlux HD 681 Evo in Schwarz
und ein  Y-Kabel, 2 x Große Klinke Female auf 1 x Kleine Klinke Male

Muss mal kucken ob ich mein Focusrite über das Handy betreiben kann


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Juni 2013)

Gestern einen i7 3770K für 240€  und dieses Kabel Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeved Cables » NZXT Molex zu 1x SATA Adapter 45cm, black HSG - sleeved white hab da fast mein Laufwerk vergessen das will ja auch Strom

mfg


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Gestern einen i7 3770K für 240€  und dieses Kabel Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeved Cables » NZXT Molex zu 1x SATA Adapter 45cm, black HSG - sleeved white hab da fast mein Laufwerk vergessen das will ja auch Strom
> 
> mfg


 
Nice.


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2013)

Einen i74770k und soweit meine Überweisung, an ein nicht existierendes Konto, wieder auf meinem Konto ist noch ein Gigabyte Z87X-D3H


----------



## killer89 (25. Juni 2013)

- ne badebüx
- Putzmittel fürs Rennrad
- Öl
- nen Ständer

MfG


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2013)

Ein Fahrradständer odder?


----------



## killer89 (25. Juni 2013)

ja ^^ so halt zum hinstellen, ans Rennrad kommt ja keiner


MfG


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juni 2013)

killer89 schrieb:


> ja ^^ so halt zum hinstellen, ans Rennrad kommt ja keiner
> 
> 
> MfG


 
Ahh ok.


----------



## killer89 (25. Juni 2013)

was manche hier so denken... DER hatte keine Chance zum Zuge zu kommen, eiskalt abgeblitzt -.-
Gute Nacht!

MfG


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (25. Juni 2013)

Mikrofon^^


----------



## Fips80 (25. Juni 2013)

Da mein Sohn heute 2 Kaninchen bekommen hat, einen Luxusstall auf Amazon.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (26. Juni 2013)

ein iPhone mit 16GB in schwarz - mal schauen ob sich lackplatzer finden ^^


----------



## the.hai (26. Juni 2013)

Mein neuer Shark Speed-R kam heute 

Design schwarz weiß matt Avenger^^





es ist ein Motorradhelm


----------



## AeroX (27. Juni 2013)

Gebraucht ausm luxx forum  aber naja: Edifier S550. Kommt hofft bald..


----------



## Gurkensalat (27. Juni 2013)

Ein Metalcore-album für nen Freund zum Geburtstag und noch eins für mich weils ab 20€ eh Gratisversand gibt


----------



## N00bler (27. Juni 2013)

Habe mir gerade Ace of Spades bei Steam geholt/gekauft. ^^


----------



## der_yappi (27. Juni 2013)

*Tamron 70-300 f4-f5,6 Di VC USD*

für meine Nikon D80 / D90




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Juni 2013)

War das erste mal bei Ikea heute und hab mir nen Kleiderschrank gekauft.

Und wie eklig, da hatte wohl jemand blutige Finger beim Verpacken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (27. Juni 2013)

zwei USB-Sticks

mal kucken ob mein Autoradio die auch wieder schrottet -.-


----------



## Witcher (28. Juni 2013)

Einen XTZ Sub Amp


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juni 2013)

2TB HDD als "Datengrab" für den gewaltig wachsenden Steamordner (achja, dafür Spec Ops: The Line, Darkness II Uncut und DNF).


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. Juni 2013)

Diese beiden da 

Stargate SG-1 TV Series Project Earth Emblem Firmenemblem Produktion Bügelbild Aufbügler Aufnäher Thailändisch: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

StarGate Atlantis Shoulder Patch Star Gate Special Force Aufnäher Patch: Amazon.de: Motorrad

mfg


----------



## MrSniperPhil (29. Juni 2013)

Nicht wirklich gekauft, aber gestern abend Bekommen:
- Mein Abi-Zeugnis
- n Handtuch mit dem Spruch: Abi 2013 - Alles in trockenen Tüchern
- unsere Abi-Zeitung


----------



## Mick-Jogger (29. Juni 2013)

Wilkommen in Club! 
Hab meins auch heute bekommen!


----------



## Uziflator (1. Juli 2013)

Lowepro Pro Messenger 160 AW


----------



## der_yappi (1. Juli 2013)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Lowepro Pro Messenger 160 AW


 
Wenn du die schon mit  beschreibst, bitte ich allerfreundlichst um eine Review => Fotografie und Video
Am besten mit Beschreibung, Bildern und deiner Einteilung / Befüllung


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (1. Juli 2013)

Ein billiges Navi bei Ebay(Neuprodukt) dass am ersten Tag der Benutzung direkt in die Grütze ging. 
Sind wir mal gespannt wie Regulierung abläuft ^^


----------



## Skipper81Ger (1. Juli 2013)

N Kühlschrank mit 480L Volumen und A+++ 

(Verbrauch 210kWh der alte hat 670)...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (2. Juli 2013)

Strike Suit Infinity auf Steam mit nem Gutschein den ich durch Badges hab  

Taugt das Spiel was?


----------



## Perry (3. Juli 2013)

Da meine Aktuelle Master Slave Steckdosenleiste nur noch am rumspinnen ist, habe ich mir ne neue gekauft.
Brennenstuhl Premium-Protect-Line 60.000 A, 8-fach, 3 m H05VV-F 3G1,5
Jetzt ohne Master Slave,  bringt mir ohnehin nicht viel, erhöht aber die Anfälligkeit der Steckerleiste.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2013)

Jeweils ein T-Shirt, Hoodie und Kaffeetasse davon:

Black Mesa T-Shirt (B&C) - Gaming - T-Shirts für Gamer, Retrofans und Zocker
Aperture Laboratories T-Shirt (B&C) - Gaming - T-Shirts für Gamer, Retrofans und Zocker


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2013)

Da im Mopedfahrer-Thread der Videowahn ausgebrochen ist, muss ich ja mithalten und habe mir für die GoPro die passende "Halterung" geordert.

http://www.amazon.de/GoPro-Kamera-Zubeh%C3%B6r-Chest-Harness/dp/B0025UEQQW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1372849879&sr=8-6&keywords=gopro


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. Juli 2013)

@Painkiller

Nicht die Aperture Science Tasse?
http://www.amazon.de/Portal-2-Apert...d=1372853881&sr=8-1&keywords=aperture+science

Die hab ich mir letztens gekauft!

Sehr stabil und wertig


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Juli 2013)

Die PCGH mit DVD.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> @Painkiller
> 
> Nicht die Aperture Science Tasse?
> http://www.amazon.de/Portal-2-Apert...d=1372853881&sr=8-1&keywords=aperture+science
> ...



Die sind auch nett! Aber mir iwie zu rund. 
Die hier hab ich auch schon:
http://www.amazon.de/Tasse-Drinking-with-portals/dp/B0072F92LE/ref=pd_sim_toy_6


----------



## JC88 (3. Juli 2013)

Nen Coleman Lakeside 4 Deluxe 
Unabhängig davon:
- Starcraft 2
- Frei.Wild Die Welt brennt - Live in Stuttgart
und
2L 0W40 Motoröl von Mobil 1


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Juli 2013)

Mein neustes Spielzeug: ein Zippo


----------



## der_yappi (3. Juli 2013)

Nen vollen Tank fürs TöffTöff
Und als Überbrückung bis heute Abend: Süßkram um die Arbeit leichter zu machen


----------



## DeepXtreme (3. Juli 2013)

Ärger-Thread...





DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Original Win7pro-DVD mit Lizenzkleber spurlos  verschwunden. Ich habe nicht mal mehr eine Rümpelkammer, in der ich  wuseln könnte, aber einen andern schlimmen Verdacht....


... Glück im Unglück, zufällig die richtige Kartonverpackung der abhandenen DVD-Hülle noch im Regal, auf der die relevante "COA" für die Bestellung von Ersatzdatenträgern auch vermerkt ist. Gleich bestellt.


----------



## computertod (3. Juli 2013)

Win 7 Isos kannst dir doch legal ausm netz ziehen?!


----------



## DeepXtreme (3. Juli 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> Win 7 Isos kannst dir doch legal ausm netz ziehen?!


 Das Problem, dass die Original-Lizenz futsch ist und es damit nicht mehr mein Eigentum ist. MS nennt es "misplaced". Ich brauche also gänzlich neu...


----------



## Leckrer (4. Juli 2013)

Dirt 3 für 4€ 

DiRT 3 | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

nehmt noch den Code GMG20-KCQVQ-4KU6H dazu dann habt ihr glatte 4€


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja mal ein Preis  .


----------



## joraku (4. Juli 2013)

Endlich steige ich von einer Digitalkamera auf eine digitale Spiegelreflex um.
Canon EOS 600d - zwar nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, dafür aber um einiges günstiger als die 700d. Mal schauen wie lange ich lernen muss um die Kamera an ihre Grenzen zu bringen.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 16GB white-frost


Bluetooth 4.0 USB Adapter


mumbi echt Ledertasche weiß für Samsung Galaxy S4


Pirates of the Caribbean - Die Piraten-Quadrologie  (5 Blu-Rays)


Die Mumie - Trilogie (Blu-Ray)


AVM FRITZ!Powerline 520E Einzeladapter


Logitech G710+
und ein Schraubendreher von Thermalright
http://www.thermalright.de/Zubehoer/artikel/Thermalright+Schraubendreher+f%FCr+HR-02+Macho.html


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 16GB white-frost
> 
> 
> Bluetooth 4.0 USB Adapter
> ...


 
WOW, dass ist ja mal ein schöner Einkauf.


----------



## DeepXtreme (5. Juli 2013)

Couchtisch Eiche massiv ~€500.-  (besser heute als morgen)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juli 2013)

Einen Hammer aus Panzerstahl, Nr. 4445 von 7000 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QeFxo1IlsEc#at=83


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (6. Juli 2013)

Ikea Malkom und Faktum


----------



## the_pierced (6. Juli 2013)

Backplate für die GTX 780 und Deadpool bei Steam.


----------



## Carlo (7. Juli 2013)

1. SSD ( M-Sata, 120 GB)
2. 8 GB DDR3 Speicher
3. CPU (Xeon, hier auf'm Platz)
4 eine Zweitkatze  inkl. Zubehör


----------



## MrWoogey (7. Juli 2013)

750 Watt XFX XXX Edition

ASRock Z87M OC Formula Intel Z87

16GB TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold 

Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX

und eine 2.

Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Juli 2013)

Gestern Abend ein neues Stativ. Altes ist gestern Mittag kaputt gegeangen


----------



## loltheripper (7. Juli 2013)

Einen gebrauchten Canton Karat AS 300 SC.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2013)

Zwei Standlichtlämpchen. Jetzt wo beide kaputt sind muss ich ja wohl mal das halbe Auto zerlegen um die zu tauschen ...


----------



## Uziflator (7. Juli 2013)

1x Canon Pixma MG3250
1x Leatherman Skeletool Multifunktionswerkzeug


----------



## Sharidan (8. Juli 2013)

Neues Hinterrad für mein Moped, plus Überprüfung und Pickerl -.-


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. Juli 2013)

Nr. 0140 von 7000 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Juli 2013)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Nr. 0140 von 7000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich dachte am Anfang, das wäre eine Zigarre!

LOL


----------



## Monsjo (8. Juli 2013)

2x SATAkabel


----------



## Uziflator (11. Juli 2013)

HTC One


----------



## dragonlort (12. Juli 2013)

Uziflator schrieb:


> HTC One



Ich auch heute angekommen^^


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. Juli 2013)

Ein BitFenix Shinobi in Schwarz/Grün.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (12. Juli 2013)

Eine Laufhose und ein zugehöriges Shirt


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Juli 2013)

MSI GTX 770 Erstes Spiele(Iron Front) getestet Fazit: VRam voll


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2013)

2 Fahrwerksfedern, Stoßdämpfer, Bremsscheiben sowie Beläge und damit es nicht zu billig ( war ja eh schon die Vorderachse ) wird zerfielen die Domlager. Daher wird so schnell nix von einer neuen Grafikkarte oder einem AVR Receiver drin stehen


----------



## killer89 (12. Juli 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 2 Fahrwerksfedern, Stoßdämpfer, Bremsscheiben sowie Beläge und damit es nicht zu billig ( war ja eh schon die Vorderachse ) wird zerfielen die Domlager. Daher wird so schnell nix von einer neuen Grafikkarte oder einem AVR Receiver drin stehen



sondern eher was von nem neuen Auto!? 

Ein schickes Kettler Traveller 7.3 Light damit ich auch mal aufrechter sitzen kann XD


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. Juli 2013)

Neue Hardware für nen Kollegen:
-AMD FX 6300
-AsRock MB
-2x4GB Corsair Ram
-Asus HD7790-DC2OC

Dann noch 5x Alpenföhn Spätzle und Sleeve + Werkzeug von MDPC-X für mich.^^


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Juli 2013)

Billy Talent I und einmal 50 Euro Steamguthaben für mich und 20 für nen Kumpel.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (12. Juli 2013)

Viel zu viel beim SSS 

Audiosurf, Avencast, Bastion, Borderlands 2, Deadlight, Dear Esther, Demigod, The Last Remnant, Loki, Super Meat Boy, Worms Armageddon (2 mal, einmal für mich, einmal für nen Kumpel) und dann noch FarCry 3 für nen Kumpel... und das war erst der erste Tag


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Juli 2013)

Civilization V Gold beim SSS für 9,99


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Juli 2013)

Ein Silverstone TJ07


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2013)

MSI C847MS-E33 + WD Caviar Green 1TB


Neue Basis und neues Futter fürn Server...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juli 2013)

Borderlands 2 und sleeping dogs im sale  
Habe bis jetzt versucht mich zurückzuhalten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte mir noch einen kleinen Vorrat an Win7 Prof. für 20 Taler besorgt.


----------



## computertod (13. Juli 2013)

Nen Bing 21/20/114 Vergaser von ner Zündapp KS80 für 10,50€ 
Leider hab ich dann erst heute morgen gelesen, dass sämtliche innereien fehlen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2013)

2 Schuhschränke & ein paar Bilder.


----------



## labernet (13. Juli 2013)

Eine Steelseries Sensei Raw frostblue sowie Steelseries QcK mass Mousepad ^^


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. Juli 2013)

Just Cause 2 für 2,99€ im Steam Sale


----------



## Coldhardt (13. Juli 2013)

bioshock infinite, Antichamber, dont starve, Anno 2070,  Sniper 2: Ghostwarrior, Skyrim Dragonborn, tomb raider und surgeon simulator


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2013)

USB Dockingstation mit Akkufach 
DONZO® USB Dockingstation für Samsung Galaxy S4 IV: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

drei T-Shirts von Puma:
http://www.amazon.de/T-Shirt-blazin...T0V4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373748074&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B009GFD8A4/?tag=pcgh-21
http://www.amazon.de/PUMA-Herren-T-Shirt-Love-Football/dp/B00857FH7Q/ref=pd_sim_sg_4


----------



## dragonlort (14. Juli 2013)

Ein paar Klamotten für mein Sohn große 62


----------



## xKeon (14. Juli 2013)

Einmal The Witcher 2 8)


----------



## Uziflator (14. Juli 2013)

Crysis 3 für 18€


----------



## Gurkensalat (14. Juli 2013)

Nachdem meine Kreditkarte endlich wieder funktioniert erstmal bei Steam zugeschlagen: Hitman:absolution, Tomb Raider und Arma 2 gekauft. Wollt ich grad noch Mirror's Edge kaufen und jetzt spinnt die Karte bzw Steam wider


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Juli 2013)

Portal 1+2 für 6,24€ 
Und Mirrors Edge für 2,99€


----------



## Vily (15. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Portal 1+2 für 6,24
> Und Mirrors Edge für 2,99



Guter Deal


----------



## dragonlort (15. Juli 2013)

Ein kabel Verstärker den ich doch jetzt nicht mehr brauch.
Zum Glück billig bei ebay geschossen


----------



## zyntex (16. Juli 2013)

Dishonored, Mark of the Ninja und Orcs must die 2 via STEAM Summer Sale


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2013)

Sigma 18-35/1.8 A


----------



## 0815klimshuck (17. Juli 2013)

habe gerade mein neues Firmen Handy bekommen Samsung Galaxy S4 16GB Wihte


----------



## jamie (17. Juli 2013)

Ein T-Shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2013)

Eine Canon 600D für meine Mutter.


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juli 2013)

Ein KS-Tools Drehmomentschlüssel 20 - 200 (Mittelklasse)


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. Juli 2013)

Razer Ouroboros

Trotz negativen Feedback und Shitstorm trotzdem gekauft 
Man sollte immer alles kaufen, was die leute nicht empfehlen oder bei dem sie negative Kommentare hinterlassen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Juli 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Razer Ouroboros
> 
> Trotz negativen Feedback und Shitstorm trotzdem gekauft
> Man sollte immer alles kaufen, was die leute nicht empfehlen oder bei dem sie negative Kommentare hinterlassen.


 
Klar wer immer Schrott kaufen möchte, einer muss es ja machen


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Juli 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Razer Ouroboros
> 
> Trotz negativen Feedback und Shitstorm trotzdem gekauft
> Man sollte immer alles kaufen, was die leute nicht empfehlen oder bei dem sie negative Kommentare hinterlassen.



Echt? Wieso sollte man das tun?


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Klar wer immer Schrott kaufen möchte, einer muss es ja machen


 
Genau wegen so leuten wie du.... Als Schrott bezeichnen, obwohl es nicht immer der Wahrheit entspricht. Meistens liegts am Anwender. Und dazu kann ich wohl nix. Nur Tests lesen und den Leuten vertrauen was die über die dinge sagen kann doch jeder. "Yuhu hab mir xyz gekauft, weil es auf der Bestenliste ganz oben steht und es einer aus nem Forum gesagt hat"

Bei meiner Razer wackelt weder die handauflage, noch quietscht ne maustaste. Der Treiber Spinnt nicht, der Akku hält lange, Maus geht in den Standby so wie man es einstellt, Mauszeiger Springt nicht über den Bildschirm.
Und das sind angebliche Negativ Punkte von den Ganzen Usern. Also irgendwas machen die wohl Falsch.


----------



## shelby1989 (17. Juli 2013)

Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller for Windows
TP-Link TL-WN851N
 Kingston DataTraveler Ultimate 3,0 G3


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Juli 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Genau wegen so leuten wie du.... Als Schrott bezeichnen, obwohl es nicht immer der Wahrheit entspricht. Meistens liegts am Anwender. Und dazu kann ich wohl nix. Nur Tests lesen und den Leuten vertrauen was die über die dinge sagen kann doch jeder. "Yuhu hab mir xyz gekauft, weil es auf der Bestenliste ganz oben steht und es einer aus nem Forum gesagt hat"
> 
> Bei meiner Razer wackelt weder die handauflage, noch quietscht ne maustaste. Der Treiber Spinnt nicht, der Akku hält lange, Maus geht in den Standby so wie man es einstellt, Mauszeiger Springt nicht über den Bildschirm.
> Und das sind angebliche Negativ Punkte von den Ganzen Usern. Also irgendwas machen die wohl Falsch.


 
Mir ging es nicht um dein Produkt, sondern deine Einstellung. Tests und vorallem Userberichte sagen viel aus. Wenn 90 von 100 Leuten das Produkt bemängeln, warum sollte man es dann GENAU deswegen kaufen?


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht um dein Produkt, sondern deine Einstellung. Tests und vorallem Userberichte sagen viel aus. Wenn 90 von 100 Leuten das Produkt bemängeln, warum sollte man es dann GENAU deswegen kaufen?


 
So Krass mein ich das natürlich nicht. Nur Regt mich jedesmal das Haten zu gewisser Marken auf. Viele Leute hier Empfehlen was, das sie selbst noch nichtmal getestet haben um aus erfahrung zu reden. Mir hat die Maus gefallen und hab mich Trotz Negativen Feedback getraut sie zu Kaufen, und wurde eben nicht Enttäuscht, und kann die Rezensionen mancher User nicht Bestätigen. Viele Leute kaufen auf Grund der Bewertungen div. Hardware. 
Ich guck nur genau die Tests durch, wenn es um Hardware Leistung geht. Außerdem haste "Schrott" gesagt.. Hätt ich vorher gewusst das die Maus Trotz Negativen aussagen gut ist, hätte ich diese schon länger.
Kaufen ja auch noch Viele ein AMD System, obwohl es sozusagen gegen Intel ein Witz ist, da sagt ja auch keiner was. 

P.s. Ich kaufe natürlich nicht extra alle Artikel die Schlecht bewertet sind. Da wär ich ja Blöd. Aber ich bin eben kein Bestenlistenkäufer.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juli 2013)

Gta bei steam


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. Juli 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Gta bei steam


 
Ich jetzt auch.. 7,49€ ist geschenkt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juli 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich jetzt auch.. 7,49€ ist geschenkt.



4,99


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. Juli 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> 4,99


 
Okay ich hab die Complete Edition gekauft.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juli 2013)

Aso na dann, bei mir ist auvh noch human ex ruvolution dazu gekommen


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. Juli 2013)

Und ich hab GTA IV Complete am ersten Tag für 15€ gekauft


----------



## jamie (17. Juli 2013)

@Power to the Ground: Gute Entscheidung! Die Designer hätten sich zwar hier und da (vor allem in Detroit Stadt) etwas mehr Mühe geben können und Mod-Support wäre auch nett aber alles in allem trotzdem ein super Spiel!


----------



## Coldhardt (17. Juli 2013)

Ebenfalls Deus Ex und Dishonored


----------



## joraku (18. Juli 2013)

Dishonored lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sigma 18-35/1.8 A


 
Das UPS-Männchen klingelte so eben .


----------



## Lee (18. Juli 2013)

Tolles Glas 
Aber ob die Offenblende wirklich sinnvoll nutzbar ist? Selbst bei den 2.8er Standardzooms ist die Offenblende ja schon eher dürftig.

@Topic: Ich habe mir Anti Chamber gekauft


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2013)

Geht . Offenblende + 100%-Crop daraus...


----------



## joraku (19. Juli 2013)

Company of Heroes, Gold im Steam Sale!

neulich auch Ace Combat: Assault Horizon - super Game - macht einfach Spaß, da kann HAWX einpacken.


----------



## labernet (19. Juli 2013)

Asus vg248qe

kommt morgen an


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Juli 2013)

Zwar schon gestern aber egal...

Deus Ex und endlich auch mal HalfLife 2. 
Und dann noch bei Amazon 2  verschiedene Mittelklasse Smartphones.


----------



## killer89 (19. Juli 2013)

Gestern früh gezackt:

Bosch Akkubohrschrauber Set "GSR 10,8-2-LI-Set"

Tt eSPORTS Tastatur Anti-Ghosting "MEKA G1"

Hoffentlich gefällt mir die MEKA besser als die CM, die ich jetzt hab...

MfG


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (19. Juli 2013)

Company of Heroes Deluxe-irgendwas-Edition für rund 6€ ^^


----------



## MonstersNextDoor (19. Juli 2013)

Den letzten Mips crosshair formula IV Fullcover Kühler in Nickel Pom den es bei AT gab.. bin gerade irgendwie zu faul ein Foto zu machen und es hochzuladen..


----------



## S4rg333 (19. Juli 2013)

Golf 6 GTI --- Whooop Whoop


----------



## dragonlort (19. Juli 2013)

Kathrein Hausanschluss-Verstärker Vos 20/f


----------



## Deeron (20. Juli 2013)

Steam: 
Lego - Der Herr der Ringe (Süße, 2-Spieler taugliche umsetzung der Filme. Gut gelungen und mit dem Lego-typischem Humor)
Fallout: New Vegas - Ultimate Edition
Baldurs Gate - Enhanced Edition
Cavilization V - Gold Edition
Tomb Raider - Survival Edition
Hitman Absolution - Professional Edition
RPG Game Maker VX Ace

Sonstiges:
AKG K518LE Weiß Kopfhörer (Sehr guter Kopfhörer für einen annehmbaren Preis [44€ beim Roten Riesen] mit klar definierten Mitten und ausgewogenen Höhen und Bässen)


----------



## jamie (20. Juli 2013)

Steinberg UR22 bei Thomann


----------



## RAMTrinity (20. Juli 2013)

Nintendo 3ds xl


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juli 2013)

Xbox 360 controller für den pc


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (20. Juli 2013)

Gerade eben das limitierte 2CD-Boxset zu "Winners & Boozers" von Fiddler's Green vorbestellt


----------



## Uziflator (21. Juli 2013)

Tomb Raider, Torchlight 2


----------



## beren2707 (22. Juli 2013)

Rage + DLC.


----------



## Sharidan (22. Juli 2013)

Nunja, nicht gerade gekauft aber die letzten Tage, Steam Summer Sale .....

Fangen wir mal an :

F2012
Fule
Rage + DLC
Fear ( gesammtes Packet )
Hitman ( gesammtes Packet )
Anno 2070 Tiefsee
Cities in Motion 
Endless Space ( gesammtes Packet ) 
Tomb Raider ( gesammtes Packet )
Arma II ( Restlichen Addons )
Mafia II
Max Payne 3
Shadow Warrior Classic 
Bioshock 1 + 2 ( damit ich alle Teile habe )
FarCry 3 
Left 4 Dead ( gesammtes Packet )
Dirt 3 ( hatte ich zwar als Code bei meiner Grafikkarte dabei allerdins hat der nie Funktioniert )
Serius Sam ( gesammtes Packet )
Strike Suit ( + DLC ) 


Übertrieben ? Maybee ... Aber Gamer aus Leidenschaft  
Joa das dürften dann so zimlich alle gewesen sein, ich weiß schon nicht mehr was ich jetzt als erstes Zoggen soll


----------



## T'PAU (22. Juli 2013)

Die Blu-ray Steelbooks

_Cliffhanger_

_Universal Soldier_

eendlich uncut FSK-16!


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Juli 2013)

Rock of Ages für 1,99


----------



## Pexii (22. Juli 2013)

Englisch Arbeitsheft -.-


----------



## Dark_Nolan (22. Juli 2013)

60 kg Guss Gewicht Scheiben 4 x10 kg und 4 x 5kg


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Juli 2013)

Asrock z77 Overclocking Formula und 2 Noiseblocker


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Juli 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Asrock z77 Overclocking Formula und 2 Noiseblocker


 
Schön eingekauft.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (22. Juli 2013)

Einen Braun Haarschneider HC50 für 33 €


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (23. Juli 2013)

Arschrock ? 

Bisschen Modding Kram ala MDPC-X Sleeve.


----------



## nick9999 (23. Juli 2013)

Rage Dlc 
freue mich schon auf die Nailgun


----------



## noctum (24. Juli 2013)

Just Cause 1 für 0,27 eur und Giana Sisters für 2,99 EUR bei steam


----------



## 777890 (24. Juli 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Asrock z77 Overclocking Formula und 2 Noiseblocker


 
nice ;D


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2013)

Sigma 120-300/2.8 OS


----------



## Rat Six (24. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sigma 120-300/2.8 OS



Uhhh, nice!


----------



## Gurkensalat (24. Juli 2013)

HTC One in silber, nachdem ich in ganz Stuttgart keins auftreiben konnte in Esslingen einen Mediamarkt entdeckt und die hatten noch eins da


----------



## noctum (25. Juli 2013)

Esslingen isch subbr (ich wohn da ^^)

[Steam] Masters of Strategy Bundle von Bundle Stars - Deals » myDealZ.de
dieses bundle gestern gekauft, weils einfach günstig is... ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2013)

Nikko Stirling Zielfernrohr Gold Crown Air King 4-12x42 AO Mil-Dot


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Juli 2013)

Ein Raspberry Pi Modell B und dazu eine 16GB-SD-Karte und ein WLAN-Stick


----------



## eXitus64 (26. Juli 2013)

Christopeit Hantelbank


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2013)

Einen Ventilator


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2013)

RE x 79
16 gb 2866er Corsair Dominator Platinium 
2 x Titan
Enermax Platimax 1200 w
3970 x

und eine kleine wakü dafür


----------



## lunar19 (28. Juli 2013)

Eine eiskalte Mate


----------



## biosmanager (28. Juli 2013)

Raspberry Pi Rev. 2 mit 16 GB SDHC Karte, Netzteil, Plexiglas-Gehäuse, WiFi Dongle und 3 Heatsinks
Roccat Kone XTD und Logitech G500
Zhongdi ZD-99 Lötstation mit diversem Zubehör


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juli 2013)

B85 mAtx 
i5 4430 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. Juli 2013)

Xbox One vorbestellt


----------



## eNortiz (29. Juli 2013)

Crucial M4 256 GB


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. Juli 2013)

Gestern Bestellt 

Mainboard Asus Maximus V Formula - Intel Z77 LGA 1155 

Vor 14 Tage Bestellt und noch nicht angekommen ? 


Aquacomputer Ersatzdisplay LCD blau/weiss für aquaero 4.00 und 3.07


----------



## cap82 (29. Juli 2013)

"ROG" Backplate GTX 670 OC Windforce 3x von Coldzero






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (29. Juli 2013)

Ne iPhone 5 Pauschalreparatur aka Geräteaustausch. Tja, so ist es wenn die Freundin Bier übers Smartphone kippt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Juli 2013)

Einen Dell UltraSharp U2913WM  ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## noctum (29. Juli 2013)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Einen Dell UltraSharp U2913WM  ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf


hab ich auch, is top!

gekauft: Logitech G700s Rechargeable Gaming Mouse
wird aber wohl weiterverkauft


----------



## Uziflator (29. Juli 2013)

Hab Driveclub (PS4) vorbestellt für 20€, weil ich eine PS4 vorbestellt hatte, hat mir Amazon einen Gutschein im Wert von 49,99 Euro für Drive Club geschickt.
PS4 + Driveclub im Packet kostet zZ. 439€


----------



## killer89 (29. Juli 2013)

ASUS MeMo Pad HD7 in weiß
ASUS Xonar U7
ne Tasche fürs Pad
Anti-Reflex-Folie fürs Pad
ne Transcend-Speicherkarte 32GB auch fürs Pad

MfG


----------



## Coldhardt (29. Juli 2013)

Red Tails und Slayer - World painted Blood.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juli 2013)

A-S700 - Yamaha - Deutschland

Die beste Anschaffung seit Langem. Meine LS haben endlich eine passende Antriebsquelle erhalten - kein Vergleich zum alten Accoustic Research Verstärker.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Juli 2013)

Eine kleine Cree T6 fürs Auto, ohne Taschenlampe für Notfälle ist mir mulmig bei längeren Fahrten im Dunkeln.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (31. Juli 2013)

Rising Storm bei Steam - mal etwas mehr Realismus in die Shooter-Welt bringen  (der 11GB Download dauert allerdings etwas...)

Einmal die Urbanears Plattan in der Farbe Petrol.

Wenn dann mein MacBook wieder aus der Reparatur zurück ist, kann der renovierte Arbeitsplatz eingerichtet werden. dann gehts weiter mit der App-Entwicklung


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2013)

50l Gluckgluck fürs Töfftöff...


----------



## cap82 (31. Juli 2013)

Nanoxia Deep Silence 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IC Diamond:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. Juli 2013)

Humble Bundle abgesnatched.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (31. Juli 2013)

Ne 7-day Metro Card...
(Kostet hier ganze $30...)
MfG


----------



## kero81 (31. Juli 2013)

Zwei VREDESTEIN Black Panther Xtrac 29x2,2


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Juli 2013)

2 paar Schuhe in 48 2/3


----------



## Schiassomat (31. Juli 2013)

N Waschbecken und dazupassende Armaturen


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2013)

Eine Sockel FM1 Kombo "dank" Mindstar.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2013)

Siehe Signatur


----------



## biosmanager (1. August 2013)

neue Lötstation
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl
Deep Silver Humble Bundle A und B


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. August 2013)

Ebenfalls das Humble Bundle A und B.


----------



## beren2707 (1. August 2013)

Neue Harbinger Trainingshandschuhe, nachdem die alten nach sieben Jahren langsam auseinanderfallen wirds auch Zeit.


----------



## Hänschen (1. August 2013)

Thrustmaster Gamecontroller für PC, 25 Euro im Laden aber super wertiges Ding, funzt gut mit Giana Sisters.


----------



## pagani-s (1. August 2013)

samsung 22zoll tft
1tb wd caviar green
bequiet system power 300watt
ne pearl uhr für versandkostenpreis
usw

......zuviel


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. August 2013)

Ultimate Ears 900 In-Ear. Jetzt merk ich erst, wie muffig der AKG K701 klingt.


----------



## TheZippyMan (3. August 2013)

Neue Bremsscheibe und Beläge fürs Fahrrad


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2013)

mumbi Ersatz Akku 2900mAh


 Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB


 Schindlers Liste - 20th Anniversary Edition (Blu-ray)


 Blutzbrüdaz (Blu-ray)


 Zeiten ändern Dich - Steelbook (Blu-ray)


 The Big Bang Theory - Die komplette dritte Staffel (Blu-ray)


 ANNO 2070 - Königsedition
...und eine gebrauchte Sapphire HD 7970 Dual-X bei ebay


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (5. August 2013)

Wireless Tastatur Apple


Bluetooth Dongle (endlich eine Tastatur für 2 Geräte)

Mini Displayport auf VGA


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. August 2013)

2 davon http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...5-oc-twin-frozr-gaming-v282-052r-a953297.html ich kann es einfach nicht sein lassen 

mfg


----------



## dragonlort (5. August 2013)

Saltatio Mortis das schwarze Einmaleins
http://www.amazon.de/schwarze-Einma...words=saltatio+mortis+das+schwarze+einmaleins


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (6. August 2013)

Einen Bosch Bit Satz.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (6. August 2013)

Für's Kartfahren den Arai SK-6:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und passend dazu ein Grün-Verspiegeltes Visier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (6. August 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 und 64GB Sandisk Speicherkarte


----------



## Iconoclast (7. August 2013)

Playstation 4 vorbestellt. Dauert ja noch etwas bis sie kommt.


----------



## Uziflator (8. August 2013)

Splinter Cell Blacklist - Ultimatum Edition und BF4 vorbestellt.


----------



## shelby1989 (8. August 2013)

Asrock Z77 Extreme3


----------



## Arvanor (8. August 2013)

Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition für den PC.


----------



## beren2707 (8. August 2013)

Ein kleines Taschenmesser und diverse Geburtstagsgeschenke.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (8. August 2013)

i7 3770k + Z77X D3H + R4
Rising Storm kommt noch.


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. August 2013)

Eine Logitec G400 und ein CRKT Drifter.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. August 2013)

Ein Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM SLR-Objektiv.


----------



## cap82 (9. August 2013)

Ein Billy-Regal


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (9. August 2013)

2 Flugtickets nach London für ein spontanes WE

1 Hotelreservierung in einem kleinen schmucken Hotel


----------



## Metalic (9. August 2013)

Neuen Brems- und Kupplungshebel für das Motorrad


----------



## der_yappi (10. August 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 mini
Schutzhülle dafür
32GB MicroSD Karte
BluRays - Merida / Cars 2 / Madagascar 3
Heinrich Böll - Irisches Tagebuch
The Pod Green für die DSLR
Emeli Sandé - Our Version Of Events (Special Edition)


----------



## Iconoclast (11. August 2013)

Zwar noch nicht gekauft, aber eine Probefahrt mit einem 335i vereinbart. Bin gespannt!


----------



## Hänschen (11. August 2013)

"Guncraft" auf Steam ... sah im Produktvideo viel besser aus - mal warten ob da epische Community Maps kommen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. August 2013)

Intel Xenon W 3550  +Quadro 2000


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. August 2013)

Ein Hostingpaket und eine hand voll Domains


----------



## Matthy (11. August 2013)

Samsung 840 evo SSD, 120gb.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. August 2013)

ASRock ZH77 Pro3 und ne Kingston 200V+ 60GB als ersatz, da meine teile zur RMA sind.


----------



## beren2707 (12. August 2013)

L.A. Noire: Complete Edition für PC.


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2013)

Bei GameStop (!!!) eine Razer Tron Gaming Maus für 30€! 
Razer Tron Gaming Mouse, USB (RZ01-00520100-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn man sich die Preise mal anschaut ist das ein Schnäppchen Deluxe gewesen!


----------



## MOD6699 (12. August 2013)

The Secret World


----------



## JC88 (12. August 2013)

Endlich halte ich sie in Händen 
Format67.net - We Write the Streets Part II


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. August 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Endlich halte ich sie in Händen
> Format67.net - We Write the Streets Part II



Gut gemachter Film/Doku.^^

@Topic: Neuer Lüfter fürs Netzteil.


----------



## mds51 (13. August 2013)

Splinter Cell: Blacklist, die Amazon-Exklusive-Fassung
neue VSG Glasplatte für meinen selbstgebauten Tisch
Serenity BD Steelbook


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (13. August 2013)

Ne Kappe und ne hd7950 aumen:


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2013)

Neues Handy für die Arbeit, Telefon für die Hütte und ein paar Filme


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. August 2013)

ein neues outdoor Handy, mein letztes mag nicht mehr


----------



## computertod (13. August 2013)

Haicom Universal Handyhalterung und dazu ne Aufnahme für Auto und Moped und heute noch ne wasserdichte 12v dose fürs Moped


----------



## Hänschen (14. August 2013)

Duck Tales Remastered  auf Steam.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. August 2013)

Suncase Hülle für mein S3
Brainwavz M5 In Ears.


----------



## combatIII (15. August 2013)

Razer Sabertooth

Und ein Unreal Engine Game das in D nicht verkauft werden darf für PC

IPhone 5


----------



## kühlprofi (15. August 2013)

coolermaster storm stryker in weiss für meinen Bruder, damit ich ihm endlich das Zalman gt1000 abknöpfen kann


----------



## Vily (18. August 2013)

Asus xonar DGX Soundkarte 
Freu mich


----------



## Zeus18 (18. August 2013)

ET 65  Canon Sonnenblende.


----------



## shiwa77 (18. August 2013)

Ein Paar Heco Victa 501 (damit mein "Heimkino" System endlich Gestalt annimmt)
Pullover
Regenjacke


----------



## killer89 (18. August 2013)

4x Schwalbe Lugano SV15
2x Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Faltreifen fürs Rennrad

Sonntag: Vattenfall Cyclassics!


----------



## aloha84 (19. August 2013)

Earthworm Jim + Das Dschungelbuch für meinen alten Mega Drive.....auf dem Flohmarkt.


----------



## freakfish (19. August 2013)

http://www.abload.de/img/kleidysj7y.jpg :3


----------



## Zeus18 (19. August 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/kleidysj7y.jpg :3


 
Gefällt mir. Nice catch mit der Katze. 

Beste Farbe.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. August 2013)

BlackBerry Z10. Ersetzt ein (Teil-)defektes Samsung Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (19. August 2013)

Pixelmator für den Mac

Ein Multimeter bei eBay


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2013)

Denon AVR -X3000


----------



## dragonlort (20. August 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Denon AVR -X3000



Habe ich auch am we bestellt müste heute an kommen.
Welche boxen hängst du da dran?


----------



## RAMTrinity (20. August 2013)

Stativ

Eine canon 700d


----------



## freakfish (20. August 2013)

EA Humble Bundle :3


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2013)

Logitech k200.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Habe ich auch am we bestellt müste heute an kommen.
> Welche boxen hängst du da dran?



Bei mir hängen MB-Quart dran + ein Yamaha Sub


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. August 2013)

EA Humble Bundle


----------



## T'PAU (20. August 2013)

_Oblivion_ Blu-ray Steelbook


----------



## dragonlort (20. August 2013)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Oblivion Blu-ray Steelbook



Der ist gut der film habe ich Samstag geholt. Nur wozu steelbook? Bist du sammler? Weil andere Vorteile hat die Version nicht


----------



## painleZ (20. August 2013)

200g Alwaha Bahraini-Shisha tabbak


----------



## seventyseven (20. August 2013)

Saints Row IV + Season Pass und dem anderen DLC


----------



## Karless (20. August 2013)

15€ vodafone guthaben für otelo karte. ( geht nicht )


----------



## T-Drive (21. August 2013)

zu teure Alpe 3x11 (vorher nicht informiert


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (21. August 2013)

64GB Sandisc Ultra Micro SDXC Karte, Android Edition, neuste Revision. 

Funktioniert angeblich perfekt im Galaxy S4, Wird aber nur weniger oft "unerwartet entfernt" als die alten Versionen.


----------



## moe (21. August 2013)

Nen Tankrucksack fürs Mopped.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2013)

Limitiert auf 660 Stück weltweit.  

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3905929457/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


----------



## painleZ (23. August 2013)

neuen laptop^^


----------



## Siffer81 (24. August 2013)

Eine Asus Geforce GTX Titan


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2013)

2 Gewindestangen M8, 4 Stahlwinkel 30x160x160. Man hat ja immer ein "Projekt"


----------



## acidburn1811 (28. August 2013)

Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase Black kanns kaum nocht erwarten soviel platz  

Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase Black - Aluminium Edition | eBay

und Frau auch wieder Glücklich gemacht 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Blue-Bird-65...3114423?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item53fafc2637


----------



## taks (29. August 2013)

Google Nexus 7, 32 GB (alte Version) für 170€ 
Und noch einen schwarzen Toner für den Laserdrucker


----------



## T-Drive (29. August 2013)

Jura Impressa F7


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. August 2013)

weitere 8 GB Ram, jetzt bin ich bei 16


----------



## PCGHGS (29. August 2013)

zwei T-Shirts bei Amazon:
DTH - Ballast Der Republik & DTH - Double Skull


----------



## beren2707 (29. August 2013)

Diverse Animes aus UK, die in Deutschland mal dezent das 2,27-Fache kosten würden. Wie konnte ich nur so lange ohne KK überleben?


----------



## dragonlort (30. August 2013)

Kommt zwar erst am 12.09.13 raus aber vorbestellt Star Trek into Darkness 3d/Bluray/ DVD version alles in einem.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00CXLSWMM/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1377844959&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SX110_SY165


----------



## Uziflator (30. August 2013)

Lian Li PC-A05FNB
Lian Li C-02B
Noctua Mounting Kit NM-i115x


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. August 2013)

Des do, mit neuem TüV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. September 2013)

Dieses gute Stück hier Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Corsair Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube - schwarz grad bestellt


----------



## LordZwiebus (1. September 2013)

Exalt Hater Sauce gerade bestellt. Das richtige Fett für einen Paintball Markierer


----------



## beren2707 (1. September 2013)

Eine 840 Basic mit 250GB für den Uni-Laptop.


----------



## zockerprince15 (1. September 2013)

Google nexus 4  mit 16 GB.  Freu mich schon wenn es geliefert wird. 


Und vor ein paar tagen habe ich rome 2 total war bei Amazon vorbestellt. Was morgen auch geliefert werden soll.


----------



## bluschti (1. September 2013)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Google nexus 4  mit 16 GB.  Freu mich schon wenn es geliefert wird.
> 
> 
> Und vor ein paar tagen habe ich rome 2 total war bei Amazon vorbestellt. Was morgen auch geliefert werden soll.


 
Das Nexus 4 habe ich mir auch erst kürzlich bestellt


----------



## Arvanor (1. September 2013)

Einen Kettler Golf P Eco Heimtrainer, nen neuen Couchtisch und einen Teppich.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2013)

LordZwiebus schrieb:


> Exalt Hater Sauce gerade bestellt. Das richtige Fett für einen Paintball Markierer


 
Ach, so sieht das aus wenn man sich das kauft. Interessant.


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2013)

EF 85/1.8


----------



## Tommi1 (1. September 2013)

Gerade ne Laing DDC-1Plus + Phobya Black-Nickel Aufsatz + DDC Silent Box bestellt.


----------



## Metalic (1. September 2013)

5l Polo "Motorradspezielreiniger" und paar Mikrofasertücher dazu. Das Moped soll ja glänzen


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. September 2013)

Großeinkauf für meinen YT-Kanal:
- 1TB Aufnahme HDD
- Logitech G510
- t.bone SC440USB Podcastbundle
MfG


----------



## Festplatte (3. September 2013)

Ne Dose Cola und ein Zippo in Verona.


----------



## beren2707 (3. September 2013)

Einen Planschepool für die sommerliche Abkühlung und "leichte Lektüre" (Nina Hartl: Stultifera Navis; Jakob Lochers Übertragung von Sebastian Brants 'Narrenschiff') .


----------



## Vaylaga (3. September 2013)

ne 0,75l thermoskanne ausm rewe


----------



## nfsgame (3. September 2013)

Ne Hand voll .de-Domains für nen Konzertfotografieprojekt .


----------



## der_yappi (3. September 2013)

CDs

Rage Against The Machine
The Killers
Of Monsters And Men

BluRay "Die Kirche bleibt im Dorf" (für Muttern zum B-day)


----------



## Woiferl94 (4. September 2013)

Hab mir eine Evga GTX780 ACX gegönnt


----------



## Iconoclast (4. September 2013)

Gerade eben Outlast. Morgen abend geht es los.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2013)

Canon 1.8 50mm Objektiv


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2013)

Den Sony BDP-S790 und ein paar Filme


----------



## Uziflator (4. September 2013)

Philips X1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (4. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (4. September 2013)

Battlefield 4 Deluxe im Steelbook


----------



## YuT666 (4. September 2013)

Amstrad CPC 6128 + ein paar altbekannte Games.


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. September 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Amstrad CPC 6128 + ein paar altbekannte Games.


 
Geil..

@Topic

TV Digital + Sky


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2013)

6 Filme, 4 Games und ein 47" TV von Panasonic


----------



## zockerprince15 (6. September 2013)

Eine schutzfolie für mein neues nexus 4


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. September 2013)

Heute in der Mittagspause hab ich zwei Hüllen für mein HTC One bestellt und heute nach Feierabend hab ich mir noch ne neue Tasche bei Jack Wolfskin gegönnt *-* damit mein Geschäfts-Notebook dann auch nen Platz hat ^^


----------



## Klarostorix (8. September 2013)

3 BluRays bei der Amazon-Aktion


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. September 2013)

Ein Externes Laufwerk und ein Macbook Air

aber wenigstens sind die Punkte hier kostenlos


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2013)

Ne Wertkarte vom Schwimmbad.
150€ gezahlt und nen Wert von 180€ auf der Karte drauf


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. September 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ein Externes Laufwerk und ein Macbook Air
> 
> aber wenigstens sind die Punkte hier kostenlos



Hoffentlich inklusive Apple Care... Bringe meins morgen das zweite Mal zum Premium Reseller innerhalb von 2,5 Jahren (war das erste mal schon straffe 3,5 Wochen weg)

B2T:

1x Sync-Kabel iPhone 5


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. September 2013)

Nen Stuhl von NeedforSeat, um genau zu sein den DX Invader...
MfG


----------



## beren2707 (9. September 2013)

Ein Ladegerät für 18650-Akkus und ein neues Mikro für den KH.


----------



## cap82 (10. September 2013)

A Stockerpoint Lederhosn.. xD


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (10. September 2013)

Sony BDV N8100W
Deutlich unter Ladenpreis ergattert, da musste ich zuschlagen.
Endlich 3D @ Home


----------



## jday (11. September 2013)

nen Satz  neuer Sommerreifen!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. September 2013)

Asics Gel Complete irgendwasirgendwas - bequem sind se!


----------



## Aaronatorism (12. September 2013)

Das Ultimatum - Simon Kernick


----------



## GoldenMic (12. September 2013)

Das neue Humble Bundle und letztens ein Asus Memo Pad HD 7


----------



## Uziflator (12. September 2013)

Einmal "Watch Dogs - DEDSEC Edition" vorbestellt


----------



## kühlprofi (12. September 2013)

Ein paar Teile gekauft, viele fehlen aber noch  die Hälfte gehört meinem Twinbro
Wie wärs mit einem TB? 

Ah der weisse MoRa 3 LT White fehlt noch auf dem Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurkensalat (12. September 2013)

Ein Surface RT 32GB für 250€ bei Saturn, während es im gleichen Laden am "Windows8-Tisch" für 330 verkauft wird 
und ne 16gb microSD und eine Hülle fürs surface


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. September 2013)

Ein BeQuiet E9. Schon wieder Geld ausgegeben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. September 2013)

2x Toshiba DT01ABA 2TB
1x Transcend Cardreader RDF5, USB 3.0
Humble Bundle Indie & Weekly


----------



## Cinnayum (13. September 2013)

Ne MSI TF GTX670
einen Jane's Kinderwagen
gebrauchtes Auto (2J 8M 36tkm)
und nen Döner


----------



## shiwa77 (14. September 2013)

Eine Regenjacke, ein Multimeter 
und eine Uhr als Geschenk für meine Mom.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2013)

Neue Schuhe und ein paar neue Musik CD´s.


----------



## Metalic (14. September 2013)

Ace Ventura 1&2 auf Bluray. 12€ da musste ich zuschlagen


----------



## kero81 (14. September 2013)

Nen 16L Rucksack und Wanderschuhe


----------



## Aaronatorism (14. September 2013)

Humblebundle retroshooter bundle


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (15. September 2013)

Nexus 7 mit hoffentlich bald erhältlicher Schutzhülle


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (15. September 2013)

Spannungsregler für eine Aprilia SR50


----------



## Soulsnap (15. September 2013)

NZXT Phantom 820 Mattschwarz gedämmt ;D


----------



## Coldhardt (17. September 2013)

Amon Amarth: Deceiver of the Gods Special Edition und ein bisschen Schokolade


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2013)

GTA V ... was sonst...


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (17. September 2013)

Saints Row IV, das habe ich zum Beispiel gekauft


----------



## the.hai (18. September 2013)

2x5k1500 (1,5tb 2,5") um meinen laptop mal 3tb zu verpassen


----------



## Seabound (18. September 2013)

XCOM - Enemy Unknown als Code per Amazon und lädt nun grad per Steam.


----------



## mds51 (18. September 2013)

Asus xonar dgx. Ath m50. 

Call of duty ghosts hardended edition


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2013)

Asus x79 RE
2866er Domis 16 Gb 
2x Geforce Titan
4960X 

Und ein wenig drumherum und für allles Waküs


----------



## Klarostorix (18. September 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Asus x79 RE
> 2866er Domis 16 Gb
> 2x Geforce Titan
> 4960X
> ...


 
Und jetzt bist du pleite?


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2013)

^^wie kommst du darauf ? 

Sry in meinem Alter ist das nicht viel und vllt sollte ich erwähnen das ich eine eigene High End Rechner Schmiede habe und Rechner unter meinem Namen verkaufe


----------



## Mick-Jogger (18. September 2013)

Filco Majestouch 2 mit MX Browns für 162€


----------



## PCGHGS (20. September 2013)

be quiet! E9 580W
1909 Pullover
gebrauchte Sapphire HD 7870 GHz Edition OC


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. September 2013)

GTA5
1KG Segafredo Intermezzo
3,5mm Klinkenverlängerung 3m, damit die Freundin nachts nicht wach wird vom GTA-Lärm


----------



## Klarostorix (20. September 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^wie kommst du darauf ?
> 
> Sry in meinem Alter ist das nicht viel und vllt sollte ich erwähnen das ich eine eigene High End Rechner Schmiede habe und Rechner unter meinem Namen verkaufe


 
Als armer Student hat man da ganz andere Maßstäbe


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2013)

^^Mit fast 50 macht studieren keinen sinn mehr bzw überlass ich das lieber meinen Kids 

topic :

30 kilo Dice


----------



## Klarostorix (20. September 2013)

dann dürfen wir uns bald auf neue Bestwerte freuen


----------



## Laptophasser (20. September 2013)

Ne neue Tastatur, ne Microsoft Sidewinder x4


----------



## Klarostorix (20. September 2013)

gute Wahl, hab ich hier vor mir stehen


----------



## der_yappi (21. September 2013)

Nen vollen Tank fürs TöffTöff
2xTiickets für die SWR1 Hitparadenparty in der Stuttgarter Schleyrhalle
Heute den Karlsruher Zoo mit der DSLR unsicher gemacht


----------



## jamie (21. September 2013)

Nicht gerade aber vorgestern: Bioshock: Infinite. Wurde endlich Zeit, die beiden ersten Teile waren der Hammer!

Edit:


> Asus x79 RE
> 2866er Domis 16 Gb
> 2x Geforce Titan
> 4960X
> ...


Holy Moly!  Das ist ja schon fast ein Auto  
Allein dein Prozessor kostet schon mehr als mein ganzer Rechner .


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2013)

^^Da bekommt man mehr wie ein Auto dafür den der Rest ist auch nicht gerade billig 

topic :

4770k


----------



## Manu98 (21. September 2013)

Die pcgh Zeitschrift


----------



## SwissBullet (21. September 2013)

Wenn ich alles von einem Monat zusammenfasse,dann sind das eine Swisscom Magicbox,Custom XMG P723 Notebook und ein Synology DS 212J NAS.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. September 2013)

Uhm... Das Letztegrössere Objekt, was ich gekauft habe, war letzte Woche ein Karabiner 31.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. September 2013)

Sportschütze oder Sammler?

BF4 vorbestellt...


----------



## CoreLHD (23. September 2013)

Ein HTC One X+ für extrem wenig Geld, war ein Import aus England.


----------



## Aaronatorism (23. September 2013)

Tomb Raider (2013) für ca 13€ im Angebot auf Steam o.O


----------



## Teutonnen (23. September 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Sportschütze oder Sammler?


Ersteres. Ausserdem ist das Kaliber für die Jagd auf Rot- und Schwarzwild zugelassen und ein ZF-Montagekit + ZF ist wesentlich billiger, als eine neue Waffe + ZF zu kaufen. 


Eigentlich wollte mein Grossvater sie mir schenken, aber irgendein Amtsheini meinte, man dürfe eine Dienstwaffe nicht verschenken (Is klar, mit 83 ist man ja auch noch wehrpflichtig, gell? ).

-> Kaufvertrag auf 1.- abgeschlossen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2013)

7 Days to Die


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2013)

Enermax Platimax 1000w 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die rams


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. September 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Enermax Platimax 1000w
> 
> Jetzt fehlen nur noch die rams


 
Baust du dir wieder ein kleines Monster auf


BTT: Packung Zigaretten und paar Red Bull


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2013)

^^klein ? ...

RE x 79
4960x 
2x Titan 
500gb samsung 840 pro
Enermax platimax 1000w
16 Corsair Dominator Platinium 2866er 
Cosmos II
Alles unter Wasser (board , CPU + grakas)

Ich glaube ich darf das als High End bezeichnen 


topic: das oben genannte ist der einkauf der letzten tage


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. September 2013)

OK ist dann der ganz große Bruder von meinem Knecht schickes Spielzeug wirds aber

BTT: Gleich gehts noch zum Tanken, da fehlte ja noch was


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. September 2013)

2 Tickets für Fiddler's Green am 02.11. in KA


----------



## Gurkensalat (24. September 2013)

ein US einreisegenehmigungsdingens... wusste garnicht dass das geld kostet...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. September 2013)

Fifa 14 und Arma 3.

obwohl ich eigentlich kein bock mehr hatte fifa zu kaufen und vorher schon mehrmls darüber abgeraged habe... aber da PES nicht mal ansatzweise konkurenzfähig ist, muss es halt sein


----------



## darksplinter (25. September 2013)

370,45€ hab ich mir gerade gekauft 

Für sage und schreibe sensationelle 500$


----------



## 14Hannes88 (26. September 2013)

darksplinter schrieb:


> 370,45€ hab ich mir gerade gekauft
> 
> Für sage und schreibe sensationelle 500$


 
Versteh ich nicht...


B2T: zwei Arbeitshosen von Engelbert-Strauss... ich liebe diesen Hosen


----------



## darksplinter (26. September 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht...
> 
> 
> B2T: zwei Arbeitshosen von Engelbert-Strauss... ich liebe diesen Hosen


 
Du kannst bei der Bank Währungen kaufen


----------



## 14Hannes88 (26. September 2013)

Achso... na denn


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (26. September 2013)

Zahlreiche Ersatzteile für die angeschlagene Elektrik einer Aprilia SR50. Erwecken wir das gute Stück wieder zum Leben


----------



## Gurkensalat (26. September 2013)

Ein Lian Li PC-A05FNA, Schlauch, AGB-Halter und ein paar Winkel und Anschlüsse


----------



## jamie (26. September 2013)

The Saboteur für schlappe 5€


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. September 2013)

für den PC: Sea Sonic SS-760Xp2 vollmodulares Netzteil

für meinen Volvo V40: Downpipe von BSR, Ladeluftkühler inkl. Verrohrung von KL-Racing... ich strebe die 260 PS an


----------



## Frosdedje (29. September 2013)

Einen Sony Bravia KDL-32W655A für 469€ bei Expert Octomedia in Rastatt.
Als Ersatz für meinen fast 8 Jahre alten Röhrenfernseher von Funai, das am Donnerstag letzter Woche kaputt ging.


----------



## killer89 (29. September 2013)

Ne Jeans bei New Yorker


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (29. September 2013)

Am Freitag:
- ASRock Z77 Extreme4 M
- Bitfenix Prodigy M schwarz (vorbestellt)


----------



## Aaronatorism (29. September 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Am Freitag:
> - ASRock Z77 Extreme4 M
> - Bitfenix Prodigy M schwarz (vorbestellt)



Will mir auch das M holen  von wo hast du es? Caseking?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (29. September 2013)

Aaronatorism schrieb:


> Will mir auch das M holen  von wo hast du es? Caseking?


 
100 Punkte 
Ist zwar erst ab dem 14.10. lieferbar, aber bei allen anderen Shops gab es nicht mal ein sicheres Lieferdatum


----------



## Aaronatorism (29. September 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> 100 Punkte
> Ist zwar erst ab dem 14.10. lieferbar, aber bei allen anderen Shops gab es nicht mal ein sicheres Lieferdatum



Ok perfekt. Ich bestell es aber glaube ich erst am 14. Dann. Naja mal schauen  Wird hier sicher bekanntgegeben


----------



## beren2707 (29. September 2013)

Pokemon HeartGold.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (29. September 2013)

Aaronatorism schrieb:


> Ok perfekt. Ich bestell es aber glaube ich erst am 14. Dann. Naja mal schauen  Wird hier sicher bekanntgegeben


 
Der Hauptgrund, warum ich es jetzt schon bestellt habe war, weil ich hinterher das Geld wieder für was anderes ausgegeben hätte - so ist das Geld jetzt schon mal sicher verplant XD

@ topic:
Was ich am Freitag auch noch gekauft hab: 1,5l G13 für meinen kleinen Golf IV - der Motor wurde nämlich auf einmal sehr warm ^^


----------



## dragonlort (30. September 2013)

3 Döner und ein Ps3 Spiel tales of Xilia


----------



## killer89 (30. September 2013)

45 Liter Trinken fürs Brumm Brumm zum Schnäppchenpreis von 69,41€


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2013)

Dungeon Keeper I und II bei gog für noch nicht mal nen Zehner


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (30. September 2013)

Ne abständige Matratze


----------



## Aaronatorism (1. Oktober 2013)

Xbox 360 wireless controller mit Adapter für pc. Ich bin sehr schlecht in sachen Controller.  Fehlt mir einfach die Übung oder wird das nichts mehr?


----------



## Pikus (1. Oktober 2013)

Aufgrund des aktuellen Preises hab ich mir mal eine 7970 Platinum gegönnt.


----------



## Deeron (1. Oktober 2013)

2 Kinokarten für Metallica - Through the Never


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. Oktober 2013)

Gerade eben eine übelste Bestellung bei MDPC-X aufgegeben:

Insgesamt 60m Sleeve small, 10m Schrumpfschlauch, PIN-Remover, Sata-Sleeve, Sata-Shrink

Damit wird dann mein neues Seasonic Platinum ss-760XP2 eingekleidet.

Ich hoffe das es zum Wochenende da ist, damit ich glei loslegen kann.


----------



## Lealein (2. Oktober 2013)

The Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker HD (zumindest vorbstellt hab ich es ^^)


----------



## True Monkey (2. Oktober 2013)

i3 3240 

Brauchte mal geschwind einen 2 Kerner


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2013)

letzte Woche: 
BullGuard Internet Security 12 (3 Lizenzen, 1 Jahr)

gestern: 
- KTM Fahrrad
- Fahrradschloss von ABUS
- Fahrrad Kettenöl


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

i5 3350 P 

Den hatte ich noch nicht


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Oktober 2013)

Poweramp


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. Oktober 2013)

Nike Roshe Run in Dunkelblau


----------



## 14Hannes88 (4. Oktober 2013)

Payday 2

Ich fand das MP-System von kane&lynch damals schon so geil. Obwohl mich der erste Teil von Payday ziemlich enttäuscht hatte, denke ich das der neue um einiges besser ist.


----------



## jamie (4. Oktober 2013)

Den Bioshock Infinte Season Pass 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten, bis Burial at the Sea endlich released wird 
Aber egal, das wird der Hammer!


----------



## Sharidan (4. Oktober 2013)

Auf Steam folgendes gekauft:

Borderlands2 10€
X:Rebirth Vorbestellt

Auf MMOGA 
F2013 für nen 20iger


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. Oktober 2013)

iphone 5 in weiss


----------



## der_yappi (7. Oktober 2013)

Goodbye Deponia auf Steam


----------



## 14Hannes88 (10. Oktober 2013)

So... hab mich endlich entschieden

2x WD Cavier Blue 1Tb


----------



## marvinj (10. Oktober 2013)

Aufgrund der aktuellen Preislage habe ich mir gestern eine Asus ROG Matrix 7970 Ghz bestellt.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

- X: Rebirth Collectors Edition


----------



## 14Hannes88 (11. Oktober 2013)

Digitus Netzteiltester


----------



## shiwa77 (12. Oktober 2013)

Nexus 4 16GB in weiß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2013)

Canon RC6 IR Fernbedienung
5in1 Reflektorset
Reflektorhalter inkl. Stativ
Mantona Scout Stativ


----------



## T-Drive (13. Oktober 2013)

Sicherungskasten Feucht- und Staubdicht
40A FI + Automaten
16A + Schukosteckdosen
Feuchtraumlampen
5x2,5 + 3x1,5 Kabel 50m
Panzerrohr + Clips
Abzweigdosen Aufputz

Mann, ist das Zeug inzwischen teuer geworden, bis auf die Lampen ...


----------



## sp01 (13. Oktober 2013)

Nach eingem hin und her Warcraft 3, macht fast mehr Spaß als der Nachfolger


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

Zuletzt ein Wiesn Free Youth Shirt


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Oktober 2013)

Eine Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire TK mit Cherry MX-Blue.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2013)

Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen Kumpel zum 30ten


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. Oktober 2013)

Neue Glides für meine G700.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. Oktober 2013)

Eine Aprilia RS 125 (wird allerdings offen bewegt)


----------



## taks (14. Oktober 2013)

Crucial M500 SSD 120GB


----------



## BlackNeo (14. Oktober 2013)

Pokemon X für 34,99€ statt 44,90€ im Müller, weil die 20% auf "Spielwaren" geben


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2013)

1 * RAZER Goliathus Mousepad in 270mm x 215mm

1 * Castlevania -Lord of the Shadow- Ultimate Edition


----------



## killer89 (15. Oktober 2013)

Gestern The walking Dead Staffel 3 Steelbook vorbestellt.

MfG


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. Oktober 2013)

4 Monate lang die Möglichkeit, die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender zu sehen... und das, obwohl mein TV nicht mal an der TV-Buchse hängt und ich kein Radio besitze


----------



## jamie (15. Oktober 2013)

WLP und 'nen Borcken 2 sowie ein LAN-Kabel


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Oktober 2013)

Ein Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 650W

Mein Corsair scheint eine Macke zu haben, jedenfalls hab ich dauernd reproduzierbare Bluescreens bei niedriger Last. Grund genug, endlich vom Single-Rail-Schweissgerät wegzukommen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ein Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 650W
> 
> Mein Corsair scheint eine Macke zu haben, jedenfalls hab ich dauernd reproduzierbare Bluescreens bei niedriger Last. Grund genug, endlich vom Single-Rail-Schweissgerät wegzukommen.


 Weise Entscheidung

@topic: Vorhin einen T.B.Silence


----------



## pringles (16. Oktober 2013)

sg05 lite und nen 450watt sfx netzteil mit nb lüfter, dazu noch ne kleine tube mx4


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2013)

Den Räderwechsel So => Wi


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Oktober 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Weise Entscheidung


 
Naja es geht, ich hätte mir lieber ein Seasonic G-Series oder sogar ein Platimax gekauft, aber ersteres ist auch SR und letzteres war 20.- teurer (jetzt wieder 10.- günstiger... FUUUU). Die Lautstärke ist mir egal, wenn die Kiste zu laut wird, kommt sie unter den Tisch und gut ist.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Naja es geht, ich hätte mir lieber ein Seasonic G-Series oder sogar ein Platimax gekauft, aber ersteres ist auch SR und letzteres war 20.- teurer (jetzt wieder 10.- günstiger... FUUUU). Die Lautstärke ist mir egal, wenn die Kiste zu laut wird, kommt sie unter den Tisch und gut ist.


 

Wieso denn das?


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Oktober 2013)

Günstiger und können technisch soweit ich weiss mindestens mithalten. Naja, zumindest das Platimax.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2013)

Ein 2. Telefon, eine Arbeitsjacke, Frostschutz für die Scheibenwaschanlage und Enteiser für die Scheiben ( Kratzen kommt nicht so gut )


----------



## Noctai (16. Oktober 2013)

Eine Externe HDD 1TB von Toshiba  beim Media.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Oktober 2013)

Jup, davon hab ich hier auch 2 rumliegen^^ 
Eine ist randvoll mit...Nennen wir es "audiovisuelle Unterhaltung für primitive Angehörige des männlichen Geschlechts".
-> Muss im Januar wieder einrücken, da muss Mann schon vorsorgen.


----------



## beren2707 (17. Oktober 2013)

Eine CM Storm Quick Fire Ultimate mit MX Brown und weißer Hintergrundbeleuchtung (hätte lieber die mit blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung gehabt, aber die MX Blue sind nicht nach meinem Geschmack). Damit geht die CM Storm QFP bereits in Rente; mein elender Tastatursammeldrang, ist jetzt schon die vierte mechanische hier, dazu noch die ganzen Rubberdome-Modelle....


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Oktober 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Eine CM Storm Quick Fire Ultimate mit MX Brown und weißer Hintergrundbeleuchtung (hätte lieber die mit blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung gehabt, aber die MX Blue sind nicht nach meinem Geschmack). Damit geht die CM Storm QFP bereits in Rente; mein elender Tastatursammeldrang, ist jetzt schon die vierte mechanische hier, dazu noch die ganzen Rubberdome-Modelle....





john201050 schrieb:


> Eine Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire TK mit Cherry MX-Blue.


War gestern nicht zuhause, bin jetzt Grad auf den weg zur Post.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (17. Oktober 2013)

Zwar nicht grade, aber Terraria 4er Pack. Steam Sale


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2013)

Ein kleiner Shopping-Ausflug. 




Spoiler



Still (Grenzenlos Deluxe Box-Set / 3 CDs + 2 DVDs): Amazon.de: Musik

http://www.amazon.de/Fast-wia-richt...8&qid=1382002689&sr=8-3&keywords=gerhard+polt

Man spricht Deutsh [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Gerhard Polt, Gisela Schneeberger, Dieter Hildebrandt, Werner Schneyder, Michael Gahr, Enzo Cannavale, Siegfried Mahler, Elisabeth Welz, Isa Haller, Thomas Geier, Pamela Prati, Hanns Christian Müller: Filme & 

http://www.amazon.de/Kehraus-Blu-ray-Gerhard-Polt/dp/B0061UA7BK/ref=pd_bxgy_d_img_y

http://www.amazon.de/Only-God-Forgi...=1382002750&sr=8-3&keywords=only+god+forgives

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00EO01QVY/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Kai17 (17. Oktober 2013)

Meinen neuen Pc  

1 x Intel i7 4770k
1 x GeIL  Dragon 16gb kit
2 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31
1 x Nzxt 630 Gehäuse in weiß 
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. Oktober 2013)

Dichtsatz Zylinder Aprilia RS 125 (Rotax 122)
Ausgleichsbehälter Aprilia SR 50


----------



## computertod (17. Oktober 2013)

- neuen Hinterreifen für mein Motorrad
- Kettensatz fürs Motorrad
- Ticket fürs rockXmas in Bamberg


----------



## jamie (17. Oktober 2013)

Batman: Arkham City GOTY


----------



## Aaronatorism (20. Oktober 2013)

Bitfenix Prodidgy M & 6 Leise  (edit: Enermax t.b. silence ) Lüfter


----------



## T'PAU (20. Oktober 2013)

Iron Man 3 (Blu-ray, Steelbook)

(aber nicht auf Amazonien, sondern im MM )


----------



## Aaronatorism (20. Oktober 2013)

Wie kannst du nur?


----------



## stefan79gn (20. Oktober 2013)

iMac 27 zoll und nen Satz Winterreifen für meinen insignia.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. Oktober 2013)

L8 400 , 9600 GT , X4 945 , Mx-4 WLP , Blech , Pepsi und Schweppes.


----------



## Aaronatorism (21. Oktober 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> L8 400 , 9600 GT , X4 945 , Mx-4 WLP , Blech , Pepsi und Schweppes.



Ist die mx-4 deutlich besser als mx-2?


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Oktober 2013)

Breakdown of Sanity - Perception

Bestes Album der letzten Jahre. Wahnsinns Platte.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. Oktober 2013)

Aaronatorism schrieb:


> Ist die mx-4 deutlich besser als mx-2?


Ouh, da fragst mich was , hab immer die von Sycthe verwendet... Ein großer Unterschied gibt es da bestimmt nicht ^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Oktober 2013)

Aaronatorism schrieb:


> Ist die mx-4 deutlich besser als mx-2?



Auch wenn das hier der absolut falsche Thread ist, die MX-4 ist nur ganz wenig besser. Je nach Test afaik 1 oder 2 Grad oder so. (Google sagt dir genaueres)

Es gibt aber Unterschiede bei der Konsistenz. Die MX-4 ist dünnflüssiger und damit einfacher zu verteilen.


----------



## Aaronatorism (21. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar. Danke


----------



## 14Hannes88 (21. Oktober 2013)

Thermaltake Dr. Power II Netzteiltester


----------



## der_yappi (21. Oktober 2013)

Be Quiet Straight Power E9 mit 480Watt und Kabelmanagement
Nen Irlandkalender 2014
Munchkin
3 verschiedene Black Stories
2x Geburtstagskarten zum 30ten
Parkgebühren


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Oktober 2013)

Zalman Ansteckmikro für meinen uralten Kopfhörer


----------



## xElv1sHD (22. Oktober 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Zalman Ansteckmikro für meinen uralten Kopfhörer



Das hab ich mir auch neulich geholt^^ Geiles Teil für den Preis


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. Oktober 2013)

VGA Anschlusskabel für eine Xbox 360 - dann kann ich GTA5 endlich am PC-Montior zocken, ohne das die Freundin ne Macke bekommt weil der Fernseher belegt ist


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2013)

Asus Maximus VI Extreme 

und 

MSI MPower Max


----------



## Minaxo (22. Oktober 2013)

Musste mir heute einen LG IPS235P Monitor kaufen, der alte hat den Geist aufgegeben...


----------



## BlackNeo (23. Oktober 2013)

Ne Flasche Havana Anejo 3 Annos, ne Flasche Jim Beam, ne Flasche Pfeffi und ne Flasche Vodka 360.

Feiern sind teuer^^


----------



## blautemple (23. Oktober 2013)

Das reicht doch höchstens für 3 Leute


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. Oktober 2013)

3? Das schaff ich alleine


----------



## der_yappi (24. Oktober 2013)

n neues Navi fürs Auto


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. Oktober 2013)

Meinen Nubert Lautsprecher NuLine 34 *_* Werde ein ganzes 7.1. Nubert System aufbauen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar neue Beinkleider


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. Oktober 2013)

Einen Liter 10W40 fürs Motorradgetriebe


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. Oktober 2013)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Einen Liter 10W40 fürs Motorradgetriebe


 
ein 10W40 für´s getriebe??????? da wirst du aber nicht lange mit glücklich sein...


----------



## killer89 (25. Oktober 2013)

- Sony NWZ 585B
- Schutzfolie
- Silikonhülle
- USB-Ladekabel
- LEGO TECHNIC Modell 42009

MfG


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. Oktober 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> ein 10W40 für´s getriebe??????? da wirst du aber nicht lange mit glücklich sein...


Doch, das werde ich, da es sich um ein Öl mit Motorradzusätzen handelt, speziell für Nasskupplungen. 
Im Übrigen hat 10W40 eine vergleichbare Viskosität wie 75W140 - aber verkaufen möchte der Mineralöler natürlich beide 

Ist für ne Aprilia RS (2Takter).


----------



## Metalic (25. Oktober 2013)

Miniatur Mikrofon für 30€... Mal schaun ob sich das lohnt

Edutige Dual Microphone ETM-001 | GoPro HD Zubehr | Laden, Speichern, Abspielen | Edutige Dual Microphone ETM-001 | camforpro.com - Dein GoPro Shop


----------



## _Snaker_ (26. Oktober 2013)

Samsung S27A850D <333

geiles Teil, deutlich besser als mein vorheriger Dell UltraSharp U2713HM


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Oktober 2013)

Ein neues Paar Freefight-Gloves, die Alten sind langsam durch und riechen auch dementsprechend.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2013)

i7-4770K boxed
Humpert Ergotec SP 9.0
2x Continental TopContact Winter II 37-622


----------



## SwissBullet (27. Oktober 2013)

Bequiet Dark Power P10 750W


----------



## Deeron (27. Oktober 2013)

Kramer Assault 220 FR Black
+ Marshall MG15CF fürs Wohnzimmer  dürfte morgen ankommen *freu*


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2013)

Drei Eizo-PVA-Monitore mit Selektions- und Kalibrierungsservice...


----------



## jamie (29. Oktober 2013)

Noch einen Infestation Acc.

@Deeron: Nette Gitarre, sieht edel aus. Aber bei dem Pries.. mal sehen wie da die Verarbeitung ist.


----------



## Smil0r (29. Oktober 2013)

Kauf gerad im Steamsale ein


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. Oktober 2013)

Da gestern unser Kochfeld eingegangen ist mussten wir zu Not & auf Schnelle ein 2 Platten-Herd ordern,20€ 

Heute per Barzahlung 



Spoiler



ORANIER FLI 2088 SL+ Einbau-Kochfelder online kaufen bei Media Markt


  morgen Einbau 

Somit ist aus der Traum vom neuen System


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Oktober 2013)

acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Da gestern unser Kochfeld eingegangen ist mussten wir zu Not & auf Schnelle ein 2 Platten-Herd ordern,20€
> 
> Heute per Barzahlung
> 
> ...



um gottes willen... die 20€ waren für die Notlösung und über 2000€ für ein neues?...

@Topic: BF4 und COD:Ghost vorbestellt


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hab hab gestern eine Kochstelle gebraucht weil ich Grand jus / braune Brühe aufgesetzt hatte und das Kochfeld mitten drin den geist aufgegeben hat.
Die 2000€ sind sicher gut angelegt da ich Privat sehr viel Koch liegt vlt. an mein Beruf 

Bei uns gibts nur Hausmanskost !!!

@Topic: Spec Ops:The Line gekauft ^^


----------



## pringles (31. Oktober 2013)

ne r9 280x von powercolor und eine msi gtx 770 (gibts grad für 215€  ) erstere ist aber wieder so gut wie verkauft, ist 3mm länger als die herstellerangabe, passt also nicht


----------



## killer89 (31. Oktober 2013)

Yamaha AX-1070
Yamaha TX-670 RDS
Yamaha CDX-870
Und zwei selbstgebaute Boxen mit einem Hammer Sound!!!

MfG


----------



## mds51 (31. Oktober 2013)

Heute früh im Steamsale: Outlast und Penumbra


----------



## zerrocool88 (1. November 2013)

Mario Barth DVD(ebenfalls MM) und nen BenQ xl24110t ^^.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (1. November 2013)

Cooler Master HAF XB mit Mesh... gab es heute vergünstigt bei ZackZack.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (2. November 2013)

Den Definetly not Blitzcrank skin bei League of Legends.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2013)

Black Hawk Down als Blu ray & eine neue Handytasche.


----------



## STSLeon (3. November 2013)

Imac 21,5" + Trackpad


----------



## bAsSt@rd (3. November 2013)

Raffrollo, Home Wohnideen, >>Denia<< für mein zockerzimmer


----------



## Klutten (3. November 2013)

Zwei neue iPads. Grau, 32GB, eins davon mit "Internet für Unterwegs". 

Wenn ich jetzt noch mein iPhone 5 gut verkauft bekomme, bestelle ich ein 5s in passender Farbe dazu.


----------



## taks (3. November 2013)

Ein bisschen was zum lesen:

Wohlstand ohne Wachstum - Tim Jackson 
Metro 2034 - Dmitry Glukhovsky


----------



## T'PAU (3. November 2013)

Blade Runner (Blu-ray Steelbook für *7,99€*)


----------



## worco (3. November 2013)

Fringe Staffel 5


----------



## 14Hannes88 (4. November 2013)

Gekauft:



Der Herr der Ringe - Extended Edition BOX - Bluray
Shootout - Keine Gnade - Bluray
Vorbestellt:




Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition Bluray (Der Mittelerde Marathon steht kurz bevor... erst alle HDR-Teile danch der Hobbit 1 und dann ab ins kino)
World War Z - Bluray (endlich... kein 3D)


----------



## Wexlike (4. November 2013)

samsung evo 250gb


----------



## Florian97450 (4. November 2013)

- Nexus 7 (2013) 32GB
- passendes Smart Cover dazu
- NAS
- Standmixer für Smoothies und mit Ice-Crush-Funktion


----------



## killer89 (4. November 2013)

Gigabyte K7 Stealth
Nen Korkenzieher 
Asus Blu-Ray externes Kombolaufwerk
Koax-Antennenkabel


----------



## Klarostorix (4. November 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Gekauft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Warum nicht erst Hobbit und dann HdR?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (4. November 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Warum nicht erst Hobbit und dann HdR?


 
Ja ich weiß das haut nicht ganz hin... aber ich will erst die vorherigen teile sehen und danach ins kino gehen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. November 2013)

Diese Schuhe


----------



## Metalic (4. November 2013)

Überhaupt nicht meine Musikrichtung, aber der Junge schafft es, dass ich verdammt gute Laune bekomme.

http://www.amazon.de/Heist-Explicit-Macklemore-Ryan-Lewis/dp/B009H7RP8M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383598617&sr=8-1&keywords=macklemore


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2013)

Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB


----------



## mds51 (5. November 2013)

Piranha 3D(BD)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. November 2013)

Titanium Backup pro


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. November 2013)

Gestern: Bitfenix Prodigy und BQ S6 350W bei ebay ^^
Heute: Dark Souls 2 Collectors Edition vorbestellt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. November 2013)

2x LG Nexus 5 (32gb weiß für mich und 32gb schwarz als Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen dad) 

Der gurgt immer noch mit seinem Samsung Galaxy S rum^^


----------



## taks (5. November 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Piranha 3D(BD)


 
 
Musst dir unbedingt auch den zweiten Teil kaufen. 


@topic
Hätte fast vergessen zu bestellen:

X Rebirth


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (5. November 2013)

Club3D Nvidia Geforce 8400GS 256MB "PCI"

... für meinen HTPC das ideale upgrade. Die FX5200 von Zotac war leider doch etwas überfordert.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (5. November 2013)

Superlux HD681B
Sehr günstig und sehr guter Klang


----------



## beren2707 (5. November 2013)

Das WB-HumbleBundle. Hammer Spiele, sehr guter Preis. Hatte noch keins davon für PC, jetzt schon.


----------



## jamie (5. November 2013)

Ein Bissel Kram für Silvester vorbestellt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2013)

Ein paar neue Jeans, ein paar Filme und Games sowie LED Stripes. Dazu kommt noch eine Zündspüle für meinen Trecker. Schlussendlich noch eine mechanische Tastatur von Tesoro und LG Laufwerk


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. November 2013)

Einen neuen Rechner.

Ich konnte meinen Bruder von der Konsole loseisen und zum PC bekehren


----------



## computertod (5. November 2013)

nen Raspberry Pi im 30 Jahre c't Bundle und dazu ne 32GB SD Karte


----------



## cap82 (5. November 2013)

Superlux HD-662 F


----------



## Oozy (7. November 2013)

Corsair K70 Gaming


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. November 2013)

Das Humble Bundle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

Ein wenig LED Gedöns bestehend aus Stripes und Glühlampe


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. November 2013)

Vorhin ne 32GB Micro SD...
Was interessant ist:
Online-Preis: 23€, Laden-Preis: 35€
Kurz mit dem Verkäufer geredet und für 23€ bekommen...
Und das bei MediaMarkt.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. November 2013)

WLAN-Stick

Messbecher um Getriebeöl abzumessen


----------



## Verminaard (8. November 2013)

Kurzzeitkennzeichen!


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2013)

Corsair H110
2x Noiseblocker PK-3 140mm
Asus Z87 Maximus VI Gene (C2)


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (10. November 2013)

Raspberry Pi Modell B 512MB
Samsung SDHC 16GB Class 10
und den ganzen Kram dazu (Gehäuse, Netzteil, HDMI-Kabel usw.)

3TB WD Red

Battlefield 4 + Premium 

und natürlich:
PCGH Wissen "So funktioniert Ihr PC"


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (10. November 2013)

Sibirische Erziehung 2


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

Eine Asus Xonar Essence ST hier vom Marktplatz


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. November 2013)

Den Digitizer für mein Handy, wo ich den alten gerade zerstört habe...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. November 2013)

Nike Lunarglide 5+ oder so in Bundeswährstyle


----------



## cap82 (12. November 2013)

Steelseries Sensei RAW rubberized: http://www.redcoon.de/B420601-SteelSeries-Sensei-RAW-rubberized_Mäuse?refId=geizhals


----------



## mds51 (13. November 2013)

M*A*S*H (komplett)


----------



## der_yappi (13. November 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> M*A*S*H (komplett)


 Ich hoffe in den einzelnen Boxen und nicht in der großen grünen Sammelbox?

In der großen Box hatte ich ettliche beschädigte DVDs mit drin


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. November 2013)

Ein Sack Kartoffeln, Packung Eier und und diverses Obst&Gemüse. 

Und einen Alpenföhn Peter, der zu allem Übel verbogen ist und Kratzer aufweißt.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (13. November 2013)

karten fürs spiel fürth-dresden


----------



## drebbin (13. November 2013)

War mal bei Conrad und hab eine feine Gelid GC-Extreme, Vibrationsdämpfer für Lüfter und einen Voltcraft Energy Check 3000, da ich mal schauen will wie sich mein Stromverbrauch beim OC und UV verhält


----------



## killer89 (13. November 2013)

Zwei Adventskalender bei Conrad mit Bausätzen ^^
Schokolade geht ja auch nur auf die Hüfte

MfG


----------



## Re4dt (14. November 2013)

Steadycam  Will nur hoffen, dass sie meinen Anforderungen auch entspricht. 
15€ Congstar Prepaid


----------



## Pikus (14. November 2013)

Ein Lian Li PC-A04b, ein E9 CM 480W und 4 Silentwings PWM fürs Case. Nächste Woche kommt ein Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H inklusive 4670k dazu 
*
*


----------



## Verminaard (14. November 2013)

Volvo C70 M


----------



## Tymotee (14. November 2013)

Turnmatte für meine kleine Tochter


----------



## Arvanor (14. November 2013)

Einen iPod nano.


----------



## Cinnayum (14. November 2013)

4 Packungen Windeln und 1 Satz Winterräder in 18" Alus.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (15. November 2013)

Eine LED-AKKU-Werkstattlampe (Stabform) bei Louis mit Inventurrabatt (20%)

Bowdenzug-Einstellschraube


----------



## Iconoclast (15. November 2013)

Einen Teichsauger. Der alte ging von heute auf morgen nicht mehr


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. November 2013)

- 5200mAh Akkupack zum Laden des Handys unterwegs
- 2 T-Shirts
- n Buch


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (15. November 2013)

Eine japanische Handsäge.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2013)

Zwei MP3 Downloads bei MM:
Die Toten Hosen - Alles was war
Eminem feat. Rihanna - The Monster


----------



## Noob-boost (16. November 2013)

The Walking Dead 2 als Roman. Empfehlung!


----------



## shiwa77 (16. November 2013)

Raspberry Pi Modell B Rev. 2.0 + 16 GB SD-Karte


----------



## Soulsnap (16. November 2013)

r9 290x +ek wakü block & backplate


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2013)

Logitech G500s
Mionix 900 Gaming Mauspad (Deskpad)


----------



## Gurkensalat (16. November 2013)

Battlefield 4 
 download - yu no being faster??


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. November 2013)

Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Battlefield 4
> download - yu no being faster??


 
Das wirst du noch bereuen - für wie viel denn? Wenigstens nen Key?  Hab meinen von MMOGA für 44. Teuer, ich weiß, aber dafür weiß ich dass es ein DE Key ist der garantiert nicht gesperrt wird. Nem Freund ist das bei BF3 nämlich mit seinem Key aus Singapur passiert. 
Opa hat schon immer gesagt: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal   

Ich habe gerade meine Karte für Glamotion heute Abend in der Westfalenhalle 1 erstanden, freue mich schon wie ein Schnitzel auf Blasterjaxx 
https://soundcloud.com/blasterjaxx


----------



## godfather22 (16. November 2013)

Ni No Kuni - Der Fluch der weissen Königin
für die PS3. 

Game One sagt:"Das bessere Pokemon"
godfather22 sagt:"Das stimmt und es ist hammer goil!!!"
Charaktere die einem ans Herz gehen, eine Mischung aus Rundenbasierten und Echtzeit-Kämpfen mit deinen "Begleitern", die sich weiterentwickeln können und das alles in einer stilistisch und atmosphärisch passenden, zuckersüßen Anime-Grafik mit Japanischen Dubs und deutschen Untertiteln --> Spaß ist garantiert


----------



## der_yappi (16. November 2013)

Nicht direkt gekauft aber dennoch Geld ausgegeben...


25€ Spende für die Wikimedia Foundation (Wikipedia)
100€ Spende fürs DRK (Philippinen / Haiyan)


----------



## killer196 (16. November 2013)

Fanatec GT3RS v2 + Clubsport Pedal und CSL-Seat.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. November 2013)

Vorhin eine Flasche Vodka. Dazu Zigaretten und Kekse 

Die Woche (war gesperrt) einen 32Gb USB3-Stick von Sandisk

Edit: Ich hab noch eine 1TB Externe HDD von WD erworben


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. November 2013)

Einen Qnix WQHD Monitor


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. November 2013)

Punsch für Projekt sowie ShareOnline Acc.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (21. November 2013)

Assassins Creed Black Flag mit Season Pass


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2013)

- Corsair Obsidian 350D mit Sichtfenster
- Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3
- DTH Live: Der Krach der Republik

...und drei MP3 Downloads:
Rihanna - What Now
Rihanna - Half of Me
Die Toten Hosen - Das ist der Moment


----------



## Verminaard (24. November 2013)

4770k
Asus Z87-Pro
G.Skill Ares


----------



## Bullseye1981 (25. November 2013)

MSI Z87-G43 Gaming
Intel Core i5 4570
Scythe Kama Cross 2
Corsair Carbide 540 Air
Arctic Cooling TwinTurbo II und
Zwei rote LED-Streifen

Hab jetzt ein ASRock 970 Pro3 mit'm FX-8350 mit Prolimatech Megahalems mit zwei 120 Lüftern über. Alles für 249€ inkl. Versand. Melden per PN


----------



## killer89 (25. November 2013)

PS3 beim Amazon Cyber-Monday :Banane:  Morgen dann eben fix zu Saturn und GTA V kaufen, auf die Postboten-Prüfung hab ich keinen Bock, zumal das eh  nicht sonderlich günstig war...  MfG


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. November 2013)

Zwei Einhandmesser, ein 20mm Forstnerbohrer und je 10 Samen Bhut Jolokia sowie Trinidad Scorpion.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (26. November 2013)

> Bhut Jolokia sowie Trinidad Scorpion



Wie sag ich immer so schön? Da hat man zweimal Spaß mit.


----------



## killer89 (26. November 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Zwei Einhandmesser, ein 20mm Forstnerbohrer und je 10 Samen Bhut Jolokia sowie Trinidad Scorpion.


Warum tut man sich sowas an??? Ich ess ja auch gern mal "scharf", aber da hört's bei Jalapenos auf...
MfG


----------



## Plutonix (26. November 2013)

Einen gebrauchten* i7-4770k*  für nur 200€


----------



## Metalic (26. November 2013)

Fiio Olympus E10 USB Für den Preis ein geiles Ding. Gibt meinem Kopfhörer nochmal deutlich mehr Druck


----------



## killer89 (27. November 2013)

Zwar gestern schon, aber ist ja quasi "gerade":
Crucial M500 mit 480 GB bei ZackZack, da der Preisunterschied nur 2 € war und ich bei Amazon zu langsam war 

MfG


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. November 2013)

killer89 schrieb:


> Zwar gestern schon, aber ist ja quasi "gerade":
> Crucial M500 mit 480 GB bei ZackZack, da der Preisunterschied nur 2 € war und ich bei Amazon zu langsam war
> 
> MfG



Wie viel €? Könnte gestern bei Amazon das Angebot nicht wahr nehmen -.-


----------



## killer89 (27. November 2013)

Amazon: 233€
ZackZack mit Versand: 234,95€


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. November 2013)

Fuu -.-

Naja ich hoffe ich kann noch irgendwo eine so billig ergattern.


----------



## killer89 (27. November 2013)

Wenn mans nüchtern betrachtet, dann sind's eh nur 25€ Unterschied, zumindest wars gestern so...

MfG


----------



## acefire08 (27. November 2013)

TP-Link TL-WR841N
Und ne 
SanDisk Ultra Class 10 64GB microSDXC-Speicherkarte


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (27. November 2013)

Paar BluRay Disks

Pacific Rim
Tribute von Panem
World War Z
Hobbit


----------



## cap82 (27. November 2013)

Google Nexus 10.


----------



## 1821984 (27. November 2013)

Gestern:
Wasserkocher von Siemens
Weihnachtsgeschenke

Heute:
Company of Heros2 von Steam für 17,99€ Hoffe das lohnt sich fand den ersten Teil schon sehr gut


----------



## Metalic (27. November 2013)

Long Forgotten Songs: B-Sides & Covers 2000-2013: Amazon.de: Musik

und passend mal wieder ein Bandshirt von Rise Against

RISE AGAINST HEART FIST TS SMALL: Amazon.de: Bekleidung


----------



## der_yappi (27. November 2013)

Reiserücktrittversicherung und Anzahlung für meinen nächstjährigen Urlaub überwiesen...


----------



## Uziflator (28. November 2013)

BioShock: Infinite ;D


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. November 2013)

Battlefield 4


----------



## raceandsound (28. November 2013)

einen rostfreien E34 M5...ist fast wie ein Lottosechser...^^


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2013)

Battlefield 4 inkl. Premium für 43,09€


----------



## killer89 (29. November 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Battlefield 4 inkl. Premium für 43,09


wo das denn???

MfG


----------



## cap82 (29. November 2013)

Schätz ma Mexico


----------



## Wiggo (29. November 2013)

PowerColor R9 270X Devil


----------



## killer89 (29. November 2013)

8 iPad Air mit Smartcover 32 GB WiFi + cellular 

MfG


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. November 2013)

killer89 schrieb:


> *8 iPad Air* mit Smartcover 32 GB WiFi + cellular
> 
> MfG


 Gleich 8?


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (29. November 2013)

Kein Wunder, die halten ja auch nichts aus. 
iPad Air vs Airsoft MP7 - YouTube


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (29. November 2013)

MSI GTX 780 - endlich mal wieder ne potente GraKa im PC


----------



## jamie (29. November 2013)

Win 7 hier vom Marktplatz.


----------



## nulchking (29. November 2013)

The Last of Us - Ellie Edition
Beyond: Two Souls Steelbook

Beides aus der Cybermonday Woche


----------



## killer89 (29. November 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Gleich 8?


Ja, kein Scherz 
zusammen mit den Cases sind's knapp 5800€ 

MfG


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2013)

Winterjacke, neue Schuhe, Handschuhe und zwei neue Jeans . *Bam* 500 Euro weg... ...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. November 2013)

killer89 schrieb:


> Ja, kein Scherz
> zusammen mit den Cases sind's knapp 5800€
> 
> MfG


 
Wieso denn gleich 8?

@ topic: hab gerade eine einzelne Tube MX-4 bestellt


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. November 2013)

Nicht wirklich gekauft, aber gestern bekommen:
- Führerschein (endlich nicht mehr BF17!)
- Mein erstes Auto: Ein Murcielago (Mit USB Funktion, 8GB Speicher) 
- 1000 Places to visit before you die
- ein Stativ für die Kamera


----------



## killer89 (30. November 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wieso denn gleich 8?  @ topic: hab gerade eine einzelne Tube MX-4 bestellt


Sammelbestellung ^^ sind ja nich alle für mich 

MfG


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2013)

Bioshock: Infiniti + MaxPayne3 (mit Rockstarpass) für mich

Und MaxPayne3 als Steamgeschenk für einen Freund


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. November 2013)

BioShock Infinite und CoJ Gunslinger


----------



## beren2707 (2. Dezember 2013)

Bulletstorm Uncut bei Nuuvem für ~3,15€.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2013)

Nicht direkt "gerade", aber angekommen .


----------



## True Monkey (2. Dezember 2013)

i5 4670...ohne K 

 und ein i3 4340


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Dezember 2013)

Grade Metro LL und gleich noch Tomb Raider (2013) und eine Laing DDC 1T bei Aquatuning


----------



## T-Drive (3. Dezember 2013)

4 Kreuzgehänge 100x500, Div.Schrauben, Muttern M4,5,6


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2013)

Bettwäsche, 2 Filme und 3 Staffel von der Big Bäng Theory


----------



## Siffer81 (3. Dezember 2013)

Nen Mecha Keyboard, Razer Black Widow Ultimate 2013 

Geil das Ding, aber ein dran gewöhnen am anfang, nach jahrelanger Logitech nutzung


----------



## jamie (3. Dezember 2013)

Schokolade und Müsli


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2013)

Pentium G3 220 

 Mal schauen was der so kann


----------



## beren2707 (4. Dezember 2013)

Schon wieder eine Tastatur, obwohl ich doch schon eine Quick Fire Ultimate, eine Quick Fire Pro, eine G105, eine G80-1000 etc. rumliegen habe. Jetzt kommt eben noch eine Quick Fire TK dazu, war für ~23€ aber auch zu verlockend.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Dezember 2013)

N XBox 360 Gamepad, Rennspiele mit Tastatur sind schlimm zu fahren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Dezember 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00DL0NHVA/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1386189360&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## HardcoreKnecht (7. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir am dienstag ein Nexus 10 bestellt ... läuft einwandfrei (y)


----------



## Uziflator (7. Dezember 2013)

Einen Nikon MB-D80


----------



## MatzeLP (7. Dezember 2013)

Einen ganzen PC. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/308188-build-log-ein-roter-3d-vision-cube.html


----------



## Jadderfalk (7. Dezember 2013)

Erst mal nix mehr  hab in letzter zeit eh schon viel zu viel gekauft (Steam herbst-sale )


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (7. Dezember 2013)

Sharkoon Drakonia Black


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (8. Dezember 2013)

Riot points.


----------



## Pagz (8. Dezember 2013)

Microsoft Surface Pro 2 (128 GB)


----------



## Yellowbear (8. Dezember 2013)

OstryCzlowiek schrieb:


> Riot points.



Und wegen Spielern wie dir, die selbst trotz übelster Lags munter Geld ausgeben, hat es Riot nicht besonders eilig, die Probleme auf EUW zu fixen


----------



## AeroX (8. Dezember 2013)

Neue Winterjacke und ein paar Air Max  
Mal eben 260 tacken weg


----------



## taks (8. Dezember 2013)

Einen flotten Officerechner 

AMD A8-5600K APU, 3.6GHz, Socket FM2
ASRock FM2A85X-ITX, AMD A85X
GeIL Dragon 8GB, DDR3-1600
Samsung SH-224BB, DVD Brenner
be quiet! Pure Power L7-300W, 80 plus 
Samsung SyncMaster S24C350H, 24" LED
Cooler Master Elite RC-310-SKN1-GP
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2013
Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 120GB


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Dezember 2013)

- Seagate NAS HDD 4Tb (ST4000VN000)
- N.T.T. 10 Stück XL Tintenpatronen für Epson Stylus (gehen auch für den WF-3520)http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003E136YO/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Dezember 2013)

- Coolermaster Eisberg Prestige 240L
- 140er Radiator
- 15" 4:3 Monitor *.*


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Dezember 2013)

- Xonar DGX
- Superlux HD-660


----------



## der_yappi (10. Dezember 2013)

Nen vollen Tank fürs Auto
Weihnachtsgeschenke für die Eltern


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Dezember 2013)

Ein paar Treter - Skechers Hanks Mortlock 63890 Herren Stiefel


----------



## T-Drive (10. Dezember 2013)

16V Li-Akkuschrauber, Energiespar-Arbeitsleuchte, vom Discounter nachgeschmissen


----------



## Noob-boost (10. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (10. Dezember 2013)

Externe Fetplatte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2013)

Ein paar Blu-ray Filme und Parfüm.


----------



## Niza (10. Dezember 2013)

Ein neues Datengrab.

Mir reichen 128GB SSD System und 250GB HDD als Datengrab nicht.

Habe mir die WD Green 1TB *Western Digital WD10EZRX Green 1TB interne Festplatte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör* besorgt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachtsgeschenk für ne Freundin.


----------



## killer89 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und hab mir schon wieder eine Crucial M500 mit 480 GB gekauft - was mach ich denn jetzt damit??? 

MfG


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (11. Dezember 2013)

Mir schenken? ^^

Nen Moto G


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Dezember 2013)

Wii U Mario&Luigi Pack, Wii Party U  samt Wii Remote Plus, Nunchuck in schwarz, Voice of Germany Vol. 2 samt 2 Mikros, Monster Hunter Tri Ultimate (mein Spiel ), Beistellstisch (um die Wii neben den Fernseher zu stellen), TP-Link D-Lan Modul 100 Mbit/s

Steht alles neben meinem Rechner in der Ecke und ich darf es erst an Weihnachten benutzen


----------



## Nori_GER (15. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir gerade den Corsair Carbide Air 540 bestellt plus passende LED Lüfter von Corsair


----------



## Oozy (15. Dezember 2013)

Wakü für meinen i7 3770K und die GTX 690 im Corsair Carbide Air 540


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. Dezember 2013)

Den Mazda 323 in feuerwehr-rot von 1999 eines alten Mannes.


----------



## cami (16. Dezember 2013)

Samsung 900X3E
Freue mich auf das Netbook


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2013)

Oh die letzten Tage waren etwas teuer, ein neuer Aktenvernichter, und 2 Drucker ( Laser / Tinte )


----------



## beren2707 (16. Dezember 2013)

Haswell Laptop, 30g Wärmeleitpaste, Weihnachtsgeschenke... Der Geldbeutel ächzt und jammert.


----------



## Panther1909 (17. Dezember 2013)

1 Kasten Dortmunder Kronen Pils


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Dezember 2013)

Samsung GALAXY Note 10.1 2014 Edt. LTE Weiß
Passendes Cover dazu
64GB micro-SDXC


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (19. Dezember 2013)

Meinen ganzen neuen PC 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Setup:

CPU - i7-4770K
CPU-Cooler - Thermalright Macho PCGH-Edition
Mainboard - Gigabyte GA Z87X-UD3H
GPU - iChill GTX 770 Herculez
PSU - BeQuiet! Dark Power P10 (650W)
SSD - Samsung EVO 250 GB
HDD - WD 1TB 7.200 rpm
Case - CM Storm Stryker


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Dezember 2013)

Mein 4. Mal "Highspeed-Volumen" diesen Monat


----------



## cap82 (19. Dezember 2013)

Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB SSD bei ebay für 119,-


----------



## killer89 (21. Dezember 2013)

Synology DS214play
2x 4 TB WD RED


----------



## weizenleiche (22. Dezember 2013)

Nicht gerade aber zuletzt = Msi GS70 stealth


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Dezember 2013)

Samsung UE46F6500 46" LED TV  

Dazu 10m HDMI Kabel und SAT-Kabel.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja also wo fange ich an ^^

Sony CMT-S20 Mini-HiFi System Sony CMT-S20 Mini-HiFi System (10 Watt, CD-Player, FM, USB) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
mumbi Schutzhülle mumbi Schutzhülle Huawei Ascend G615 G600 Hülle (harte Rückseite) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Star Wars Backform http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003FQ8U3U/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Bei Steam

Dino D-Day
The Wichter 2
AudioSurf
Just Cause 2

Ich hasse Weihnachten


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2013)

Fast & Furious 1-6 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de & Samsung microSDHC 32GB Class 10 Speicherkarte: Amazon.de


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. Dezember 2013)

Habe gerade einen Alpenföhn Peter bestellt 
Werde dann dokumentieren wie ich ihn auf meiner R9 290 montiere.


----------



## Gurkensalat (26. Dezember 2013)

Wargame European Escalation bei Steam und A flair for the dramatic von Pierce the Veil *___*


----------



## Sturmi (26. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir zu Weihnachten eine richtige Battlestation gekauft. Obutto Ozone!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2013)

Paar Klamotten, Filme und ein paar Bilder für den Wandschmuck


----------



## cenic1990 (27. Dezember 2013)

Schmuck für meine Freundin als verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2013)

Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 per Download von Amazon


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Dezember 2013)

Eine GTX 780 von MSI und dazu drei 23"-Bildschirme von AOC und ein Displayport-Kabel ^^


----------



## the_pierced (27. Dezember 2013)

Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag Deluxe Edition beim Steam Sale und Battlefield 4 bei Origin.


----------



## Offset (27. Dezember 2013)

Beyerdynamic custom one pro. Ich hoffe, dass das Teil was taugt, ist mein erster ordentlicher Kopfhörer.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2013)

Zwei MP3 Downloads:
Rihanna - Where have you been (Extended Remix)
T.I. feat. Rihanna - Live Your Life


----------



## Marschel7373 (27. Dezember 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 32gb


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2013)

Heute:

1 Kasten Bier (Gutmann Weizen)
Eminem - The Marshall Mathers LP 2 Deluxe Edition


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2013)

Assassin’s Creed III Deluxe Edition bei Steam für 13,74€
Intel Core i7-4930K bei hwv.de für 476,63€ (inkl. Versand)


----------



## killer89 (29. Dezember 2013)

[FONT=&quot]1 x  [/FONT]​         [FONT=&quot]Lian Li PC-V650B Midi-Tower -   schwarz[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]1 x  [/FONT]​         [FONT=&quot]King Mod Premium Dämmset - Lian Li   PC-V650[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]1 x  [/FONT]​         [FONT=&quot]Lian Li BP2SATA   2x-Hot-Swap-Backplate für Lian Li Gehäuse[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]1 x  [/FONT]​         [FONT=&quot]Lian Li BP3SATA   3x-Hot-Swap-Backplate für Lian Li Gehäuse[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]1 x  [/FONT]​         [FONT=&quot]ASRock FM2A88X Extreme6+, AMD A88   Mainboard - Sockel FM2+[/FONT]




Jetzt muss ich allerdings ausmisten...

MfG


----------



## efdev (29. Dezember 2013)

BitFenix Phenom Mini Tower 

8GB GeIL EVO Leggera DDR3-2400

Gigabyte GA-F2A88XM-D3H AMD A88X So.FM2+

AMD A10 6790K

ich will jetzt auch mal ne kleine kiste haben.


----------



## killer89 (29. Dezember 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> BitFenix Phenom Mini Tower  8GB GeIL EVO Leggera DDR3-2400  Gigabyte GA-F2A88XM-D3H AMD A88X So.FM2+  AMD A10 6790K  ich will jetzt auch mal ne kleine kiste haben.


Da is der Bitfenix aber schon ganz schön groß 

MfG


----------



## aordecai (29. Dezember 2013)

Douglas Gutschein (Merry Galaxien,  Note3) und eine Longines Hydro Conquest. Endlich eine neue Uhr


----------



## Panagianus (29. Dezember 2013)

Nen gebrauchten denon dcd 860 und nen samsung 46 zoll flatscreen


----------



## Arvanor (29. Dezember 2013)

Geburtstagsgeschenke für meine Lebensgefährtin und für mich nen Sandsack samt Handschuhen.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Dezember 2013)

Neues Motherboard mit Xeon 1230v3
Neue Griffe für das Motorrad
Neuer Fernseher Toshiba Dingensbumens
Konzertkarten
Der Pate alle Teile

und Dark Souls 2 und D3 Reaper of Souls vorbestellt.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. Dezember 2013)

Ein günstiges Lenovo G500 Notebook ( Pentium 2020M, 4 GB RAM, 500GB HDD ) zum alltäglichen Surfen, für Musik, Bilder, etc. 
Dafür soll Ubuntu 13.10 zum Einsatz kommen, wird bestimmt recht interessant als Linux-Einsteiger


----------



## Nulpe (30. Dezember 2013)

Gleich 3                       	Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm 900 U/min 11 dB(A)


----------



## LThomas1998 (31. Dezember 2013)

Phenom ii x4 945

Da der athlon ii x2 215 meine 9800gtx+ mit 512MB bremst xD


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Dezember 2013)

Einen gebrauchten 360mm Radi und eine 500Gb WD HDD hier im Forum und bei Aquatuning 2 Schlauchschellen, ein Montageset um den Radi auf dem Gehäuse zu befestigen und 1L Fertiggemisch. ^^


----------



## pcfreak12 (31. Dezember 2013)

Bei Steam:
Metro Last Light, den Chronicles DLC - 1,69€
Half Life 2 - 2,24€
Und Assassins Creed 1 für 4,99€

MfG


----------



## MacMyver (31. Dezember 2013)

Steam:

Alan Wake American Nightmare für 0.89€ - Hat sich gelohnt


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ne neue P22 und jede Menge Vogelschreck


----------



## Metalic (1. Januar 2014)

Google Nexus 5 32GB und Toxicity für 2,99


----------



## LaTillinator (2. Januar 2014)

Ne e-zigarette samt liquis etc


----------



## rigjaw (2. Januar 2014)

Google Nexus 5 Schwarz 16gb
Eine schicke Ledertasche dazu und die Nokia DT-910 Ladestation dazu


----------



## pringles (2. Januar 2014)

ein 4770k, da der x6 aus der sig seit ner woche weg ist, board und ram sind in planung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2014)

Ach ja, nebenbei hatte ich bei Ashampoo ein paar Programme gekauft für kleines Geld. Man muss Firmen vor Ort ja unterstützen


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (2. Januar 2014)

Neue Luftfiltermatte für's Motorrad. Wenn ein Zylinder vom Motor-Guru kommt kann auch der neue Kolben geordert werden


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Januar 2014)

Ein Pärchen nuBox 511


----------



## Florian97450 (2. Januar 2014)

Battlefield 4 + Premium in Mexiko


----------



## Joselman (2. Januar 2014)

Chipsatz + Mosfet Wasserkühler. Es nimmt kein Ende.


----------



## Memphys (3. Januar 2014)

Whisky:
Glenfiddich 15y
Imperial 18y
Linkwood 18y

Spiele:
Dust: An Elysian Tail
Skyrim DLCs


----------



## Selenaya (3. Januar 2014)

Qpad Mk-80


----------



## wolflux (3. Januar 2014)

Nach dem Schmuck für meine Herzallerliebste war noch ein wenig über und habe mir 2 x 280x6 Radi mit Tüllen ,Tempmesser.....gekauft .Aber es kommt erst Morgen.
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## der_yappi (4. Januar 2014)

Ein Bild prof. ausdrucken lassen
ein Nikon AF-S 70-200 VR F4
die PCGH


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Januar 2014)

i5 4670k
Gigabyte GA-Z87x-UD3H
Alpenföhn K2
Asus Xonar U7
Playboy


----------



## Sturmi (4. Januar 2014)

Einen Xeon X5650 Hexacore, aus den Vereinigten Staaten, für das letzte Hurra meines alten Sockel 1366 Boards.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Januar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> i5 4670k Gigabyte GA-Z87x-UD3H Alpenföhn K2 Asus Xonar U7 Playboy



 

@T Takers auf DVD und eigentlich noch das Samsung Galaxy Mega, das war bei Mediamarkt aber angeblich nicht lieferbar ^^


----------



## hansiwurst54 (5. Januar 2014)

DFB-Trikot 2014 mit Reus Aufdruck und im juni ab nach Rio


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (5. Januar 2014)

Verschiedene Vergaserhauptdüsen und einen Leerlaufzerstäuber für nen 34er Vergaser.


----------



## Valedo (5. Januar 2014)

MSI R9270x - vielleicht bekommt sie noch ein Geschwisterchen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2014)

Eine Jacke und ein paar Blu-rays.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. Januar 2014)

Einen Wakü-Block für die 670, ein Fractal Design Arc R2 und Kleinkram wie Knickschutz, M3 Schrauben, Abstandshalter und einem SLI Verbinder.


----------



## pringles (6. Januar 2014)

geköpften i7 4770k und 16gb ram, jetzt fehlt nur noch nen nettes mainboard


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Januar 2014)

Ein Ansteckmikro für meinen Superlux und ein Taschenmesser. Mal wieder.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Januar 2014)

Sprit fürs Auto


----------



## Soldyah (6. Januar 2014)

Hot Toys The Dark Knight - Batmobile Tumbler
Hot Toys The Dark Knight - Bat Pod


----------



## orca113 (7. Januar 2014)

Aktuelles Mac Book Pro 13" das alte hat nach etwas mehr als 4 Jahren ausgedient.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2014)

Asus Xonar Essence STX interne PCIe High Fidelity: Amazon.de ​S-ATA Stromadapter, 1x 4pin Buchse an 1x 15pin Stecker: Amazon.de​


----------



## jamie (7. Januar 2014)

ein Audio Technica AT2020,
ein Sommer XLR Kabel,
dazu einen Popfilter und ein (billiges) Stativ.


----------



## dragonlort (8. Januar 2014)

Bei Saturn 3 Filme und das Günstigste umsonst. Und bei amazon ein Stative zum einmessen.


----------



## Uziflator (8. Januar 2014)

Ein Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W, wurde Zeit mein Corsair HX520 ist jetz 5 Jahre alt 
*
*


----------



## MR.Chaos (8. Januar 2014)

Spaghetti
Hackfleisch 
GTX 650TI
Bolognese Soße


----------



## killer89 (8. Januar 2014)

Heavy Rain
Uncharted 3
Ni No Kuni

Alles für die PS3 

MfG


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Januar 2014)

2 neue Kabelsetzte für die Netzteile.


----------



## jamie (8. Januar 2014)

Seagate Barracuda 2TB


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Januar 2014)

Eine QPAD MK85 mit Cherry MX Blue - Switches und eine Logitech G602 Wireless Gaming Mouse.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2014)

Ein Google Nexus 7 (2013) 32gb für die Nachtschicht.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2014)

Ne Packung Toastbrot, ne Spaß bei Seite eine GTX 780 Ti und ein Toastbrot


----------



## cap82 (9. Januar 2014)

HjH XXL F 400, mein neuer Untersitz für längere Zocksessions..


----------



## Arausia (9. Januar 2014)

Neue Peripherie (Logitech G710+ und die G500) !!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2014)

Neue Microwelle, paar Blu Rays und Staffeln meiner Serien auf DVD


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2014)

Schalltransparente Leinwand in 250cm Breite (21:9). Neuen Beamer gabs die Tage schon...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2014)

Ein Corsair Obsidian 750D, 5-mal Noiseblocker NB-eloop B12-2, ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt, 2-mal BitFenix Adapter (3-Polig zu 3x 3-Polig), Akasa AK-TC & last but not least Windows 8.1 64Bit.


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Ein Hama HDMI-Kabel mit 24-Karat-vergoldeten Steckern


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Januar 2014)

Einen Schrank


----------



## Valedo (9. Januar 2014)

Kopfsalat


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Januar 2014)

Verkleidungsscheibe
Spiegel rechts
RAM-Air-Kanal
Ölpumpe

Der Aufbau geht weiter


----------



## XAbix (10. Januar 2014)

10L Scheibenwischwasser 
15cad Skype guthaben


----------



## Murdoch (10. Januar 2014)

XAbix schrieb:


> 10L Scheibenwischwasser



Brauch ich auch noch, gibt's das grad im Angebot? 

Hab grad nen corsair obsidian 900 d gekauft. :banghead:


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Januar 2014)

Kalter Kaffee aus'm Automaten -.-


----------



## Plutonix (10. Januar 2014)

Logitech K400


----------



## XAbix (10. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Brauch ich auch noch, gibt's das grad im Angebot?  Hab grad nen corsair obsidian 900 d gekauft. :banghead:





Ja , aber leider etwas  weit entfernt  (bought in canada )

Hat mir 8CAD gekostet


----------



## Murdoch (10. Januar 2014)

XAbix schrieb:


> Ja , aber leider etwas  weit entfernt  (bought in canada )
> 
> Hat mir 8CAD gekostet


 
Mit Versand nach D käme mich das... ?


----------



## XAbix (10. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Mit Versand nach D käme mich das... ?



Hmm ich schätze mal so um die 60€ quasi ein Jahres Budget in D . xD xD


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2014)

Bestellt hab ichs schon länger, jetzt ist es endlich da 

Krewella - Get Wet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadirus (10. Januar 2014)

Bei mir gabs dank eines unverhofften Geldsegens einen Acer FUll HD Beamer (http://www.chip.de/artikel/Acer-H6510BD-Full-HD-und-3D-Beamer-Test_61382233.html) und dann noch ein fettes Mountainbike (http://www.gonser.ch/sport-freizeit/velos-radsport/mountainbikes/txed-mtb-power-tech-1-2/a-155/)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. Januar 2014)

Eine Canon 1100D bei MediMax


----------



## Metalic (10. Januar 2014)

Bluray Player LG BP420


----------



## pringles (11. Januar 2014)

Ein asus z87i pro, dann kann ich jetzt endlich den anderen kram aus meiner sig nutzen^^
Und bf4 ums dann auch richtig nutzen zu können


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. Januar 2014)

Bisschen Stuff wie ein Kolbenbolzenlager, Benzin- und Ölschlauch für den Aufbau eines Motorrades


----------



## der_yappi (11. Januar 2014)

Iron Man 3 auf BluRay
Ersatzakku für meine D90
3x Bilderrahmen in 30x45cm


----------



## T-Drive (13. Januar 2014)

Ein Stirnrad Kettenzug


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Januar 2014)

Die neue Pcgh, aber das ist ja eigentlich schon Alltag. ..


----------



## Dommi2011 (13. Januar 2014)

Superman man of steel Blu-ray


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. Januar 2014)

Origins Wolverine und Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers als Bundle Box


----------



## dragonlort (14. Januar 2014)

Underworld Trilogie Blu-ray


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2014)

Ne Blu Ray, Win 7 Ult. 64, 8 GB Mushkin RAM, ein Game Bundle und ne neue Kaffeekanne


----------



## Stoffel01 (14. Januar 2014)

36 p4/p3 CPUs
2 Asus CUSL/CUSL-C
S.775 Mainboard
880w NT ausm Marktplatz


----------



## Der-Ork (14. Januar 2014)

Nager: Sharkoon Drakonia Black

Hackbrett: Tt eSPORTS Challenger Ultimate Gaming Keyboard


----------



## Witcher (14. Januar 2014)

ein Paar KEF XQ 5


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Januar 2014)

externe 2TB 2.5", "Pacific Rim" Blu-Ray, GTA IV für PC, Simcity für PC, Adapter Klinke 3,5mm auf 6,3mm


----------



## jamie (14. Januar 2014)

Braunglasgläser


----------



## seventyseven (14. Januar 2014)

4 Vault Boys im Bethesdastore 

Vault Boy Energy Weapons Bobblehead
Vault Boy Repair Bobblehead
Vault Boy Melee Weapons Bobblehead
Vault Boy Lock Pick Bobblehead


----------



## Timichino (14. Januar 2014)

2 24" Monitore von Aus


----------



## Plutonix (15. Januar 2014)

*Western Digital TV Live* HD Media Player, 1080p HDMI


----------



## Der-Ork (15. Januar 2014)

Einen Joop! Mantel


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. Januar 2014)

Ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für nen Freund


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (15. Januar 2014)

Ein Auslassschiebergehäuse für eine RS 125 - die Sollbruchstelle dieses Motorrades ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

Ein paar Filme und ein neuer Scanner da mein Oldtimer gerne unter Win 8 verschwindet


----------



## Florian97450 (17. Januar 2014)

- Raspberry Pi und alles was man dazu braucht
- Scrubs DVDs damit meine Sammlung endlich vollständig ist
- Köpfhörer + Micro


----------



## Insider (17. Januar 2014)

Das neue Medion 10.1 Zoll Lifetab E10315 auf der Medion-Internetseite mit 1.6 GHZ Quad-Core Prozessor für 199 Euro. Bin zufrieden mit der Leistung und Qualität des Tablet.


----------



## Plutonix (17. Januar 2014)

*Kaspersky* Internet Security 2014

und 

Galaxy S4


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2014)

4570 S

 und 30 Kilo Dice


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Januar 2014)

Da hat aber wer was vor. 


OnTopic:
Einen kleinen Kaffeekocher für den Wanderrucksack.


----------



## BertB (17. Januar 2014)

Florian97450 schrieb:


> - Raspberry Pi und alles was man dazu braucht
> 
> nice, ich hab mir weihnachten nen arduino zugelegt, selber programmieren bockts,
> ich mach erstmal mit leds, die ich zeitpunktgenau versetzt ansteuer für lichteffekte, ist einfach und spaßig


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Januar 2014)

Das neue Humble Bundle mit DayZ, hab aber etwas mehr da gelassen


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (17. Januar 2014)

Eine Uhr beim örtlichen Juwelier.


----------



## kohelet (17. Januar 2014)

Schläuche für die wakü


----------



## Plutonix (18. Januar 2014)

*Pioneer BDP-160-K 3D Blu-ray Player* und *Pioneer VSX-923-K 7.2 AV-Receiver 
*


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2014)

Corsair H110 + Noctua NF-A14 PWM Lüfter 140mm | eBay
MARC COHN Walking in Memphis * CD 1991 * | eBay & CD: FLASHDANCE - SOUNDTRACK - NEU/OVP | eBay
Windows 7 - 64 Bit - SP1 - CD - ohne Firmenbindung | eBay
TOSHIBA HDD RETAIL KIT 3TB, 3,5 Zoll PA4293E-1HN0 kaufen bei Media Markt für 89€
Markennetzteil 12V, 2A, 2.000mA 2.1mm, EU, 5.5 x 2.1mm: Amazon.de: Elektronik & CSL - USB nano Bluetooth-Adapter V4.0 mit LED, Class: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Darabus (19. Januar 2014)

2 Be quiet Netzteile in 6 Tagen. Beide Abgeraucht und keine Fehler zu finden xD


----------



## Plutonix (20. Januar 2014)

*ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Formula (C2) *


----------



## Witcher (21. Januar 2014)

Ein Paar Focal Aria 936


----------



## Biosman (22. Januar 2014)

Habe mir mal einen Import aus Portugal gekauft. Für meinen 800D. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir heute eine 12-er Packung Alpecin gegönnt.


----------



## Dr-Klenk (22. Januar 2014)

In der Tat.


----------



## surius (22. Januar 2014)

eine packung kartoffeln und ein messer zum schählen und ne Freundin


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Januar 2014)

Dr-Klenk schrieb:


> In der Tat.


 
Ich kann seine Aussage nur bestätigen.

BTT: Eine Samsung 840 Evo 250GB


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2014)

surius schrieb:


> eine packung kartoffeln und ein messer zum schählen und ne Freundin



 Kartoffeln gab es gestern, aber dafür ein paar Gemüsemesser, Schälmesser usw. ... . Die Freundin habe ich im Regal aber nicht gefunden


----------



## jamie (22. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kartoffeln gab es gestern, aber dafür ein paar Gemüsemesser, Schälmesser usw. ... . Die Freundin habe ich im Regal aber nicht gefunden


 
Die gibt's auch nicht in Regalen. Da  musst du.. ach ihr wisst schon.  
Öhm, ich für meinen Teil: Müsli, Schokolade und Fleisch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Freundin habe ich im Regal aber nicht gefunden


 
Schrank!
Sowas findet man im Kleiderschrank! 

Die letzte gröbere Investition war eine Asus Essence One letzte Woche bei mir - den Rest vom Jahr spar ich jetzt um den HD650 durch nen HD800 zu ersetzen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Januar 2014)

Das hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2014)

Nen kleines süßes Dell Precision...


----------



## anderon (23. Januar 2014)

Hg 70 7 fach kette, hg 50 7 fach kassette.... gabs leider nich in 70

Dazu noch wd40 und kettenfett

Und nen waterman füller



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## andy91xx (23. Januar 2014)

anderon schrieb:


> Hg 70 7 fach kette, hg 50 7 fach kassette.... gabs leider nich in 70  Dazu noch wd40 und kettenfett  Und nen waterman füller <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=712393"/>



Die normale Ausführung vom waterman Füller, oder die Special Edition mit integrierten Tintenlöschsystem und GPS Peilsender


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2014)

Port Charlotte Heavily Peated 10 Single Malt Whisky.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2014)

Paar T Shirts und Pullover und etwas Happi Happi und Gluck Gluck


----------



## cap82 (23. Januar 2014)

QPad MK-85 mit Cherry MX-Black




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Januar 2014)

Schon ein bisschen länger her, aber ich nenne mittlerweile einen Beyerdynamic T90 mein eigen. Eine der besten Investitionen seit langem


----------



## Plutonix (24. Januar 2014)

*Samsung 840 Evo 250GB 						*


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Januar 2014)

Kill Bill - Volume 1 & 2 / Steel Edition (Blu-ray)


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2014)

Einen neuen Toilettensitz im Rockstar Design. Der alte Sitz war kaputt geschissen!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Januar 2014)

Motorola G 16GB + Schutzhülle, Laptoptasche + Maus, Kippen, 1KG Reis und alles was man sonst noch zum Sushi machen braucht


----------



## JackOnell (25. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun beginnt den Marathon


----------



## beren2707 (25. Januar 2014)

2x10kg Hantel; Nachschub.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Januar 2014)

Castrol Synthese Motorenöle Edge SAE 5W-30 - 5L Flasche


----------



## labernet (25. Januar 2014)

AOC G2460PQU

Monitore: AOC Europe - TFT LCD Monitors and TV


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2014)

Eine MSI R9 290 mit passendem Wasserkühler und Backplate, eine Samsung Evo SSD, einen Aquaero 5 LT mit Wasserkühler, 2 Noiseblocker PK2, eine 2 TB Seagate HDD, einen Twin Turbo II und 4 Gigabyte Ram


----------



## jumpel (26. Januar 2014)

Eine Corsair M40 Maus und 20 Meter Patchkabel Cat 6.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2014)

Crucial M500 240GB SSD


----------



## shiwa77 (26. Januar 2014)

Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber habe zuletzt bestellt:

Vandalismus Schalter
5V Netzteil 4A
LED Sortiment
Widerstände
RJ45 Einbaubuchse
DC Einbaubuchse
Schrumpfschlauch
Lochrasterplatine
LogiLink 4-Port USB Hub

Und zu guter letzt noch diese LEDs 50pcs 12-mm--IP65 BRACHTE Wasserdichtes Volles RGB Farbendigitalquadrat Pixel-Licht DAZU, WS2801 RGB GEFÜHRTE Kette Addressable Zu spannen: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. Januar 2014)

Als übergang bis mitte des Jahres reicht es auch völlig aus Rock Background - Atelier Terra

Dann muss eh was großes her 

mfg


----------



## taks (27. Januar 2014)

Heute angekommen:


Cullmann Nanomax Stativ 260 Tripod


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2014)

MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2014)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wo ist die Staffel Nr. 5?
 Hatte mittlerweile auch die 5 Teile gekauft sowie Two and a half Men bis Staffel 9 vervollständigt sowie einige Blu Rays. Dazu noch T Shirts, Pullover und ein paar Sachen für die Küche


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. Januar 2014)

Da der Liefertermin meiner R9 290 auf mitte Februar verschoben wurde, eine EVGA GTX 780 Classified mit passendem Wasserkühler von EKWB


----------



## TheHaferkeks (28. Januar 2014)

Einen Thermaright HR-02 Black Edition


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2014)

DER SOLDAT JAMES RYAN Blu-ray Steelbook neu & ovp | eBay


----------



## True Monkey (28. Januar 2014)

Celeron G 470 und ein i7 4471


----------



## Hänschen (28. Januar 2014)

Das dritte und hoffentlich letzte Kopfkissen ...
Erst 80 Euro für ein leider zu dickes Viscokissen, dann 140 Euro für ein zu hartes höhenverstellbares Kaltschaum (arrgh !) Kissen.

Nun ein höhenverstellbares Thermo-Visco Kissen für 40 Euro... das ist die letzte Hoffnung für meine Nacken und Ohren


----------



## cap82 (28. Januar 2014)

Einen Lottoschein.. xD


----------



## Pikus (28. Januar 2014)

Eine Seagate Barracuda 2TB, ein DVD-Laufwerk sowie die Superlux 681 incl. Zalman Mic.
Nächsten Monat kommt noch eine SoKa dazu, dann ist das neue System endlich fertig


----------



## rellikemmiT (28. Januar 2014)

Nen Raspberry Pi und n bisschen Zubehör zum rumspielen, mal schauen was draus wird


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Januar 2014)

4GB SO-DIMM DDR3, Windows 8.1 64Bit, PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ (vorbestellt)


----------



## Darkknightrippper (29. Januar 2014)

Call of Juarez - Gunslinger für 7€ von Green Pepper


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2014)

10 Blu Rays, Kleber, ein paar richtig helle LED Glühlampen sowie ein paar Büchsen Theos Dorant


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (29. Januar 2014)

Einmal PA und RP


----------



## Florian97450 (30. Januar 2014)

- HDMI-Kabel
- Adapter für Simkarte
- 2ter Raspberry Pi (Nr. 2 wandert ins Schlafzimmer bzw. wird erstmal zu Testzwecken genutzt, Nr. 1 ins Wohnzimmer)
- 8m Lan-Kabel


----------



## T-Drive (30. Januar 2014)

INP-Träger, Laufkatze, Schäkel und Schlingen, Rollbock


----------



## jamie (30. Januar 2014)

Ein BeQuiet E9-CM 480W.
Wenn dessen Miefquirl nicht endlich leiser ist als meine GraKa, dann platzt mir der Kopf.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2014)

Xeon E3 1230 V3 und ein G440


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2014)

240GB Crucial m500
8GB DDR2-SODIMM-Kit
Tamrac Expedition 7


----------



## jamie (31. Januar 2014)

Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway und Far Cry 3. Ich glaube, ich werde demnächst mal wider ein Bissel was Singleplayer spielen.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (31. Januar 2014)

ne neue externe 1tb platte, eine neue jeans, rasiergel mit klingen und ein neues portomonei


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2014)

Zwei kleine CPUs

 G 1610 + G 1620 (z77)


----------



## der_yappi (2. Februar 2014)

Der Monkey sollte seinen Wohnort von _Monkey Island_ in _Benchtown_ abändern... 

BTT:
Ne neue Uhr => Casio Edifice
R.E.D. 2
Ne Pillendose für den Schlüsselanhänger


----------



## jamie (2. Februar 2014)

Ein Ticket für Knorkator am 13. in Hannover


----------



## acidburn1811 (2. Februar 2014)

Musste gestern bei dem Preis zuschlagen 125€ für ein BeQuiet!Dark Power Pro 10 650W NT


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. Februar 2014)

Schon mal ein neues Paar Schuhe für den Sommer. Nicht die Größe, aber das selbe Modell  Waren gerade reduziert 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00AMU0OFY


----------



## matt1314 (5. Februar 2014)

Die EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified Dual BIOS w/ ACX Cooler.


----------



## infantri (5. Februar 2014)

Hab mir nen fx 8350 + leitpaste+ dvd brenner+ gaming tastatur+ hier im forum eine asus xonar dx gekauft


----------



## Aldrearic (5. Februar 2014)

Scythe Mugen 4 Kühler Scythe Lüfter 120mm 1400rpm + Scythe Lüfter 12mm 1200rpm + Zalman Fanmate + neues Album Whitin Temptation Hydra gekauft


----------



## der_yappi (5. Februar 2014)

Die PCGHX
Meine Wertkarte vom Schwimmbad aufgeladen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Februar 2014)

Total War: Rome II und Battlefield 4 DayOne Edition


----------



## Grim3001 (5. Februar 2014)

Einen WLAN-Stick: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00B4TUEYI/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

und

 Hasbro A4843E24 - Jenga Tetris: Amazon.de: Spielzeug


----------



## killer89 (5. Februar 2014)

Nicht gerade, aber gestern:
- Daytona Arrow Sport GTX
- Vanucci Tour Fun Hose & Handschuhe
- X-Lite X-701 Louis Edition
- Pinlock Innenscheibe

Gesamtpreis könnt ihr euch ja selbst ausrechnen 

alles bei Louis nun fehlt nur noch die passende Maschine unterm Hintern.

MfG


----------



## Wiggo (5. Februar 2014)

Die ersten Valentinsgeschenke für meine Freundin


----------



## Biosman (7. Februar 2014)

Bischen was zu Spielen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (7. Februar 2014)

Was macht man nicht alles für Bildung:

-So funktioniert Ihr Computer
-GeForce Sonderheft
-Mini- PC im Eigenbau
-Ausgabe 03/14

Das sollte erstmal genug zum lesen sein .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Februar 2014)

drei BD, eine Jacke und Ausgabe 03/14


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2014)

Viel zu viel...

Aquaero 5 LT + Wasserkuehler + Einbaukit + Temperatursensoren
    Gigabyte Z87MX-D3H
i5-4670K
BitFenix Prodigy M weiß


----------



## Pikus (8. Februar 2014)

Bioshock Infinite für 9€. Ein guter Deal, und ich kann das Game endlich mal zocken


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

3 Monate Ruhe vor der GEZ und eine Autowäsche.


----------



## seventyseven (8. Februar 2014)

Rothaus Black Forest Single Malt Whisky


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Februar 2014)

Crucial M500 in 120GB für mein Netbook.


----------



## sVnsation (8. Februar 2014)

LG 55LN5758


----------



## der_yappi (8. Februar 2014)

Christoph Sonntag - AZNZ Live (inkl Autogramm  )


----------



## STSLeon (8. Februar 2014)

iPad Air


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Februar 2014)

*PowerColor R9 290 PCS+*

*Samsung 840 EVO 2,5" 250 GB*

*Arctic MX-2*


----------



## killer89 (8. Februar 2014)

heute Morgen:
Honda NC 700 S samt Kofferset 

MfG


----------



## RustyRecoil (9. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



😍


----------



## Biosman (9. Februar 2014)

sVnification schrieb:


> LG 55LN5758



Den hab ich mir auch erst gekauft. Hatte vorher einen 42" Plasma. Deswegen war ich was die Bildquali angeht schon recht verwöhnt. Aber die LED TV´s sind schon echt geil. Zumal die Smart Funktion ist einfach hammer! Meine Frau liebt Watchever z.b 



RustyRecoil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was für eine CPU hast du dir gegönnt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2014)

Da ich grade zufällig auf den Thread hier gestoßen bin und mein Konto leergeräumt hab dann ausnahmsweise mal nen Post:

Vor kürzerer Zeit ne ASUS Xonar Essence One und heute nen Sennheiser HD800.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Februar 2014)

Biosman schrieb:


> Was für eine CPU hast du dir gegönnt?


 Ein Xeon E3 xxxx V3. Sieht man doch auf dem Foto.


----------



## Johnny05 (10. Februar 2014)

Ein Sockel A Board hier aus den Forum . Ein Abit NF-7 für mein Projekt "Retro-PC",dazu eine Geforce 2 Ti.


Mfg

Johnny05


----------



## Nemesis_AS (10. Februar 2014)

Hab mir auch mal was gegönnt!   

Intel Core i7 4770k  
Gigabyte Z87X-D3H 
8GB Kingston HyperX Genesis PnP  
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)


----------



## Fearofdeath (10. Februar 2014)

i7 4770k
gigabytex-oc force


----------



## pringles (10. Februar 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Bei Haswell kommts aber eh auf die CPU an und nicht auf das Board. Man kann mit einem 90€ Board genausogut übertakten, wie mit einem 300€ Board



Solange es nicht auf die letzten mhz/extrem übertakten geht, ja.

Btt: 
Asus m4a88t i deluxe
Phenom2 x2
4gb ram
Noch ein sg05
300w netzteil

Bald sollte noch ne kleine graka kommen, dann steht noch nen zwerg rum


----------



## SwissBullet (11. Februar 2014)

Corsair Obsidian 750D und eine Ducky Shine 3.
Muss nur noch im laufe der woche die teile vom alten zum neuen Gehäuse umziehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2014)

Bettwäsche, T Shirts, Pullover sowie ein paar Filme. Dann noch etwas Happi Happi für mich und etwas Gluck Gluck für mein Auto


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (12. Februar 2014)

Hab mir gerade eine Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 650W für mein SLI System gekauft.


----------



## XAbix (13. Februar 2014)

Eine Kreuzfahrt in der Karibik


----------



## Florian97450 (13. Februar 2014)

Neuer Büro-Stuhl von NeedforSeat.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. Februar 2014)

Florian97450 schrieb:


> Neuer Büro-Stuhl von NeedforSeat.


 
Ich hab meinen seit ca nem halben Jahr, ist sehr geil!

@Topic: Nen Tischständer für das Mikrophon, der Arm stört mich doch zu sehr.


----------



## Icedaft (13. Februar 2014)

Endlich ein neues Netzteil, damit Threshold und Co. nicht immer mit mir schimpfen weil ich noch das 10 Jahre alte Enermax Liberty drin habe...

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal  immerhin 15€ gespart


----------



## godfather22 (13. Februar 2014)

Zwei KRK Rokit 6 G3.
Ich hätte echt nicht erwartet, dass die so gut sind


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. Februar 2014)

Eigentumswohnung


----------



## Fearofdeath (14. Februar 2014)

2x 4gb 2400mhz ripjaws
4x NB eLoop- P (für radiator^^)


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. Februar 2014)

Ein Himbeeren-Bundle auf Zack.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Februar 2014)

Endlich vom Index runter, neu remastered und im _härteren_ "Director's Cut" erhältlich:

Robocop (Blu-ray)

Für *12,99 €* bei S4TÜRN konnte ich nicht nein sagen!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2014)

Ein _Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus_ mit _5 Schutzfolien_ und _Ergodirekt-Versicherung_ bei Amazon


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2014)

Blu-ray * 8 Mile - Jahr100Film * NEU OVP * Eminem | eBay


----------



## shiwa77 (16. Februar 2014)

Am Montag bestellt und am Samstag angekommen:

MSI GS70 STEALTH


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Februar 2014)

Lumia 1320, kommt am Montag an 
Bin schon gespannt auf diesen Mobilen Alleskönner.

Wollte mir erst ein Tablet kaufen, und ein größeres Smartphone, mit dem Lumia 1320 sind beide Dinge vereint, Tablet und Handy in einem


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Februar 2014)

Zur Info:

Offtopic wurde entfernt.

*B2T*


----------



## MaxRink (16. Februar 2014)

3 1tb SSDs von Samsung. Nur noch auf die Lieferung warten.


----------



## computertod (16. Februar 2014)

- HGST Travelstar 5K1000 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
- Kingston SSD V300 120GB SATA III
mal das Notebook noch etwas aufrüsten


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (16. Februar 2014)

Xeon E3 1240


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. Februar 2014)

http://geizhals.de/1054257


----------



## NicoGermanman (17. Februar 2014)

LG IPS235P


----------



## beren2707 (17. Februar 2014)

BF4.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Februar 2014)

SONAX 230 400 Xtreme Felgen Rein. 750ml
Cat's Best Öko Plus Katzenstreu, 40 Liter
& 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Februar 2014)

eine Tankfüllung

und etwas für die Gesundheit Zigaretten und Red Bull

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> SONAX 230 400 Xtreme Felgen Rein. 750ml
> Cat's Best Öko Plus Katzenstreu, 40 Liter
> &
> 
> ...


 
Wer guckt sich denn Kommerzpest gegen Pillenindustriecholera freiwillig an ? Hast du ne Wette verloren?



@Topic: 48l Super fürs Töfftöff


----------



## Wiggo (18. Februar 2014)

Bücher Darkside Park 2+3


----------



## True Monkey (19. Februar 2014)

GTX 750 ti 

 mal schauen


----------



## target2804 (19. Februar 2014)

Neues Billardqueue. Handarbeit. Bisschen Elfenbein dran, Vogelaugen Ahorn etc. 1500€


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (19. Februar 2014)

Einen Reißwolf


----------



## jamie (19. Februar 2014)

Das meiste T-Shirt der Welt: http://www.fantotal.de/media/images/org/t_kn_btbk_01.png


----------



## Metalic (19. Februar 2014)

Viel zu viel. Die neue Wohnung musste ausgestattet werden.

Waschmaschine, Schränke fürs Bad und für den Flur. Rollos, Lowboard für die TV Wand, TV-Wandhalterung, Laminat für den Boden, neue Sofa, Regale und und und...
Und weil das nicht genug war, gestern noch einen neuen Lautsprecherbausatz für 1500€ 
Und Freitag gehts zu Ikea noch mehr Zeug kaufen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. Februar 2014)

Ein Enermax Platimax 600


----------



## jamie (19. Februar 2014)

Ein paar Nahfelder und ein entsprechendes Kabel (Stereoklinke auf 2x Male XLR).


----------



## Florian97450 (20. Februar 2014)

Regal bei Ikea, wird vors Bett gelegt und als TV-Kommode genutzt.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Februar 2014)

Ikaruga auf Steam......


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. Februar 2014)

zwar noch nicht gekauft, aber schonmla verbindlich reserviert: Eigentumswohnung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> zwar noch nicht gekauft, aber schonmla verbindlich reserviert: Eigentumswohnung.


 
Ich nehm bitte auch eine 

BTT: Ein IDE zu SATA Konverter, Displayport zu VGA Adapter, meinen Tarif bei 1&1 von 16k auf 50k umgetsellt und eine Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X bestellt


----------



## S754 (20. Februar 2014)

Einen Cougar CFD120 in blau für meinen Radiator, zwei blaue Kaltlichtkathoden und einen blauen LED Streifen und ein PCGH Abo


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2014)

Für Vaddern en neuen Rasierer.
Der Panasonic hat nen crappigen Akku und lässt sich nicht mal im Netzbetrieb nutzen sondern nur laden...

Jetzt ists en Braun geworden der im Akku UND Netzbetrieb funzt.


----------



## robbe07 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich bin Optimist, drum hab ich mir Premium für BF4 gegönnt.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wer guckt sich denn Kommerzpest gegen Pillenindustriecholera freiwillig an ? Hast du ne Wette verloren?




topic: 2 GUNS BLUERAY NEUWERTIG !!!! | eBay & USB MP3 AUX Adapter | eBay + Einbau


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2014)

Paar Filmchen, neues Bügeleisen und ein paar Klamotten sowie die wöchentliche Füllung der Frostzone


----------



## kohelet (22. Februar 2014)

Nicht lieferbare Koolance qd3 schnelltrennies für die wakü


----------



## der_yappi (22. Februar 2014)

1 paar neue Schuhe
Badeklamotten
Umhängetasche als Rucksackersatz
BluRay - Nachts im Museum 1+2
TrendMicro Titanium Internet Security 2014 - 1 Lizenz für 3 Devices und 1 Jahr


----------



## pcfreak12 (23. Februar 2014)

BF4 Premium - bei MMOGA
Die Maps hingen mir irgendwann zum Hals raus,wenn man die so oft spielt

MfG


----------



## Panagianus (23. Februar 2014)

Ne neue angelrolle


----------



## SwissBullet (23. Februar 2014)

Ducky Handballennauflage und ein Corsair PWM Lüfter.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gekauft" Thread*

Dortmund gegen 1.FC Nürnberg Ticket SÜDWEST-Tribüne!!! 01.03.2014 | eBay


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

AC 1-3


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Februar 2014)

90 Tage PSN Plus, mal sehen wann der Key kommt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2014)

Nen Staubsauger


----------



## TMJK (25. Februar 2014)

5 Holzplatten zu je 200x80cm, fürn Schreibtisch


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. Februar 2014)

Raspberry Pi 512MB "B" und paar Kühlerchen für die Kiste


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2014)

zwei Blu-rays:
Das Beste kommt zum Schluss  & Lord of War - Händler des Todes


----------



## Anticrist (25. Februar 2014)

Schuhe für die Frau ... das 12.(?) Paar in 2 wochen? xD
Thief via Steam
Titanfall für meinen Zockerbuddy


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (25. Februar 2014)

Battlefield 4 mit China Rising Steelbook bei Amazon


----------



## XAbix (26. Februar 2014)

Paar Teile für meinen HTPC , 
Intel core i3 4130
Gigabyte GA-B85M-HD3
Gskill 2x4gb RAM
Antec baseq 450watt nt
EVGA gtx 750ti superoverclocked


----------



## shelby1989 (26. Februar 2014)

Corsair Air 540


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2014)

Eine neue Frostzone für mein Tipi, manche nennen es wohl auch Kühlschrank


----------



## LastChaosTyp (26. Februar 2014)

MSI GTX660 OC (Grafikkarte)

Sharkoon WMP500 Watt (Netzteil)

Zalman Z11 Plus (Gehäuse)

Für die Zukunft:
SSD
CPU
Mainboard


----------



## jamie (26. Februar 2014)

3 extra starke Federn für mein Floyd Rose
2 Lautsprecherkabel
 eine Ladung John Petrucci Signature Pleks


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Februar 2014)

Dry Aged Simmentaler Rindfleisch


----------



## Dr.Leo (27. Februar 2014)

Nen Trek Madone 4.7
Nen Dark Rock Pro 3
Marteria "Zum Glück in die Zukunft 2" Vinyl
Stromae "Racine Carée" Vinyl


----------



## der_yappi (28. Februar 2014)

Nen vollen Tank Sprit fürs TöffTöff


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Februar 2014)

https://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/Dell-UltraSharp-U2913WM-2a16845157.htm

500 CHF entsprechen ~420€, also nicht erschrecken.


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (28. Februar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> https://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/Dell-UltraSharp-U2913WM-2a16845157.htm


 
Bei mir führt der Link ins nichts...
Der Shop ist übrigens nur bedingt zu empfehlen.

Edit: nun geht der link... ka. was los war.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Februar 2014)

Tja, hättest Du noch etwas gespart... http://www.redcoon.de/B522441-LG-ELECTRONICS-34UM95-LED-AH-IPS-UHD_Monitore?refId=geizhals


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Tja, hättest Du noch etwas gespart... http://www.redcoon.de/B522441-LG-ELECTRONICS-34UM95-LED-AH-IPS-UHD_Monitore?refId=geizhals



Haben will :O ist das Teil auch so lecker wie es sich liest? 

@T 16GB SD Karte für die Kamera sowie ein paar Blurays (Pain & Gain, 2 Guns und Fast & Furious 6 Steelbook)


----------



## ActiveX (28. Februar 2014)

Xigmatek Gaia in der Bucht
+
http://images.footlocker.com/pi/396057/zoom/reebok-sublite-duo-run-mens fürs Frühjahr...


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> http://www.redcoon.de/B522441-LG-ELECTRONICS-34UM95-LED-AH-IPS-UHD_Monitore?refId=geizhals



Ne du, dann bräuchte ich auch neue Grafikkarten (und ev. schon wieder ein neues NT für zwei r9 290) und SO viel Kohle hab ich im Moment nicht rumliegen^^


----------



## T'PAU (28. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Tja, hättest Du noch etwas gespart... http://www.redcoon.de/B522441-LG-ELECTRONICS-34UM95-LED-AH-IPS-UHD_Monitore?refId=geizhals


Also wenn ich mir die Bilder mit diesem schmalen Rand so anschaue... da schrillen bei mir gerade bei LG die Alarmglocken! 
Ich sach nur: Consumer Warning: LG IPS237/277


----------



## Pugnare (28. Februar 2014)

Meine neueste anschaffung ist das asus transformer book, auf das ich wegen der liefersituation leider 4wochen warten musste, gelohnt hat es sich trotzdem


----------



## Anticrist (28. Februar 2014)

Corsair 900D
Asus Rampage 4 Black
i7 4930K
2 420er Radis


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Februar 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2014)

Einen schönen Tretabfalleimer im Edelstahl - Design und eine Deckenleuchte für den Flur


----------



## Icedaft (28. Februar 2014)

Doc man sieht Dich nur shoppen, bist Du umgezogen?


----------



## jamie (28. Februar 2014)

Muss ich aber auch sagen, oder machst du es dir gemütlich und richtest mal neu ein? 

@Topic: Salzbrezeln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Doc man sieht Dich nur shoppen, bist Du umgezogen?



Nö nicht ganz, aber vieles ist in die Jahre gekommen und schreit nach einem Neukauf da angeranzt oder Einsturzgefährdet


----------



## Metalic (28. Februar 2014)

10m Toslink Kabel für 10€. Beim Blödmarkt hätte ich für 3m schon 20 Euro auf den Tisch gelegt


----------



## jamie (28. Februar 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> 10m Toslink Kabel für 10€. Beim Blödmarkt hätte ich für 3m schon 20 Euro auf den Tisch gelegt


 
Gute Kabel haben ihren Preis. Bei Thomann kann man auch ein 1,5m Lautsprecherkabel für 3,49€ oder 75€ kaufen. 
Und ein Bissel was sollte man schon investieren. Mit billigen Kabeln habe ich mich genug geärgert.


----------



## Metalic (28. Februar 2014)

Dachte es wäre bei einem Digitalkabel egal?! Entweder es kommt ein Signal an oder nicht


----------



## jamie (28. Februar 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Dachte es wäre bei einem Digitalkabel egal?! Entweder es kommt ein Signal an oder nicht


 
Geht auch um sowas wie Verarbeitung etc. Hatte da mal ziemlichen Ärger mit 'nem billigen HDMI-Kabel, dass recht schnell gestreikt hat. Das merkt auch schon bei der Isolierung. Die ist bei vernünftigen Kabeln deutlich verwindungssteifer.


----------



## Metalic (28. Februar 2014)

Werde ich ja sehen. Die Rezensionen sahen ganz gut aus


----------



## Venom89 (1. März 2014)

Pioneer VSX-1123 AV Receiver


----------



## cap82 (1. März 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Geht auch um sowas wie Verarbeitung etc. Hatte da mal ziemlichen Ärger mit 'nem billigen HDMI-Kabel, dass recht schnell gestreikt hat. Das merkt auch schon bei der Isolierung. Die ist bei vernünftigen Kabeln deutlich verwindungssteifer.


 
Joa aber bei nem optischen is das relativ wurscht. Mehr Licht als Licht kann ja nicht duch..


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. März 2014)

2 neue Teppiche für die Wohnstube


----------



## Anticrist (1. März 2014)

182g Echthaar 60cm

Commander Schattensonne
Commander Shadowsun | Games Workshop

Neue Mentos Variante


----------



## Uziflator (4. März 2014)

Einen Fiio E09K


----------



## shelby1989 (4. März 2014)

Logitech Z623


----------



## Icedaft (4. März 2014)

shelby1989 schrieb:


> Logitech Z623


 
Warum lasst Ihr euch nicht im Forum beraten, bevor Ihr Geld für Müll zum Fenster rausschmeißt....


----------



## Perry (4. März 2014)

Du missverstehst bei einigen sicherlich die Motivation ihre Neuerwerbungen hier zu teilen.
Es geht darum wenigstens den Leuten im Forum mitzuteilen was man sich vermeintlich tolles gekauft und in den Augen des uninformierten Laien ist ein Logitech Z623 halt was tolles.
Genauso schwören immer noch viele Leute von Teufel, weil sie da früher mal von nem Kumpel was tolles gehört haben, auch wenn Teufel inzwischen nicht mehr ganz so gut ist.
Viele denken vielleicht auch das Logitech Marktführer bei den Eingabegeräten ist und die PC Peripherie allgemein dominiert, das die bei allem so gut sein müssen.

Nach der selben Logik kaufen sie Leute auch Notebooks von MSI, Asus oder Gigabyte, nur weil die Super Mainboards und Grafikkarten herstellen, ich würde die dafür nicht mal in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Anticrist (4. März 2014)

Teufel Concept e400 control
3 GW Miniaturen
Komplettwakü
Asus Rampage 4 Extreme Black Edt
i7 4930K
Asus Xonar Phoebus


----------



## Maggolos (4. März 2014)

Gigabyte m8000x Maus


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. März 2014)

Roccat Isku FX


----------



## ActiveX (4. März 2014)

Aerocool DS 
Mal sehen wie sich das so macht...


----------



## S754 (4. März 2014)

BF4 Second Assault DLC
Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus für meine 660ti


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. März 2014)

NoIR Cam für den Raspberry Pi


----------



## T-Drive (5. März 2014)

Mafell MS55 - Handkreissäge

Sola BigX3 150 - Wasserwaage, ich weiß, 1 Liter wiegt ein Kilo bei 4°C


----------



## Technojunky (5. März 2014)

Nen Snickers


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. März 2014)

Diablo 3 RoS  vorbestellt bei Amazon


----------



## CSOger (5. März 2014)

Nen neuen Chefsessel.

Chefsessel Ortega - Echtlederbezug | Home24

Der alte hats jetzt hinter sich.


----------



## Makalar (5. März 2014)

Nexus 5 mit nem neuen Handyvertrag


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2014)

2 Paar Schuhe & 3 Musik CD´s.


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. März 2014)

Makalar schrieb:


> Nexus 5 mit nem neuen Handyvertrag


 
"Was habt ihr gerade gekauft" Nicht welchen Vertrag habt ihr gerade für 0€ abgeschlossen. Ist ja nichts gekauft.. 

Lucky Strike XL


----------



## cap82 (5. März 2014)

- The t.amp TA600 MK-X Endstufe
- 2x The Box PA202 Lautsprecher
- Behringer Xenyx Q802 USB Mixer
- + Kabel- und Steckergedöns

Alles bei Thomann
Sollte für kleine Partys und Geburtstage reichen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. März 2014)

Ein bisschen roter und schwarzer Sleeve sowie jede Menge Heatshrink bei MDPC X


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (6. März 2014)

Kingston HyperX USB Stick


----------



## Makalar (6. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft" Nicht welchen Vertrag habt ihr gerade für 0€ abgeschlossen. Ist ja nichts gekauft..


 
Doch, das Ding hat mich noch ein paar Euro gekostet 

Ne Jacke


----------



## Jabberwocky (6. März 2014)

Nikon D3100 um für die Frühlingsferien ausgerüstet zu sein


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. März 2014)

BF4 Second Assault


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. März 2014)

27" Qnix Monitor  mal sehen ob noch ein 3. folgt


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2014)

Crucial M500 240GB
und
2 Bücher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2014)

Ein paar Spiele Editionen, etwas Werkzeug ...


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2014)

drei Bücher bei Amazon:


       15:30 - Die Bundesliga. Das Buch. (gebraucht)


       Die Nationalelf: Momente für die Ewigkeit (gebraucht)


Der Wegbereiter des Fußballspiels in Deutschland: Prof. Dr. Konrad Koch 1846 - 1911 Eine Biografie


----------



## der_yappi (8. März 2014)

Monster Uni (BluRay)
Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2 (BluRay)
Ne neue Linse für die DSLR


----------



## SwissBullet (8. März 2014)

Habe mir die Corsair Vengeance Pro Blue (2x, 8GB, DDR3-1600, DIMM) gekauft weil 2×8 statt 4×4 und weil blau,passt besser zum MB und Lüfter.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. März 2014)

2 R9 290 Tri X OC
Gigabyte Z87X OC 
BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 
20g Arctic MX4 
2x WD Red 2TB
Asustor AS 202T


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. März 2014)

Wössner Schmiedekolben
Ansaugstutzen für 34er Vergaser
Zündkerze NGK BR10EG

und das alles für den Wiederaufbau einer Aprilia RS 125


----------



## killer89 (10. März 2014)

Nicht "gerade", aber Samstag: Honda NC700S


MfG


----------



## Icedaft (10. März 2014)

Feines Teil

Die Honda natürlich auch...


----------



## DjangOC (10. März 2014)

Für mein Note 2 (was hoffentlich bald durch ein Note 3 ersetzt wird)
-Sennheiser CX275s
-64GB sundisk Plantium mSD Karte

@Quak, hat die Sekretärin Mist gebaut, und du erhälst nun Lohn in Chefsummenhöhe???
Geile Hardware!!


----------



## jamie (10. März 2014)

Absorberpads und Gewebeband


----------



## sfc (10. März 2014)

Hast ja recht:

300 und Contagion auf Blu-ray.

Ein Gehäuse und Netzteil für mein Pi.


----------



## shiwa77 (11. März 2014)

Neue Klamotten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. März 2014)

Steelseries Sensei


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2014)

Logitech K360 Wireless Keyboard (um vom Sofa aus schreiben zu können). 
Corsair Vengeance 2100 Wireless Headset (um auf dem TV zocken und TS`en zu können). 
Samsung BF-F5500 BluRay-Player.


----------



## DjangOC (11. März 2014)

Die gesamte Packung an Endler of Scrolls (oder wie man es schreibt)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. März 2014)

MSI Z77 M-Power
16GB DDR-3 1600MHz Corsair low Profile RAM

Mein momentanes MB ist leider leicht defekt und die RAM-Erweiterung kann nicht schaden, zum Rendern sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## AsumFace (11. März 2014)

Ein paar MOSFETs


----------



## DjangOC (11. März 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> MSI Z77 M-Power
> 16GB DDR-3 1600MHz Corsair low Profile RAM
> 
> Mein momentanes MB ist leider leicht defekt und die RAM-Erweiterung kann nicht schaden, zum Rendern sicher nicht schlecht.


 
Warum nur 1600MHz??? Ich mein auf Socket 1366 war bei einigen 1866MHz gerade gut genug.


----------



## Oozy (11. März 2014)

CPU + GPU Wakü, R9 290, 16GB Corsair Vengenace Pro 2133MHz, Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H etc


----------



## MyrosMystery (11. März 2014)

(n/a)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. März 2014)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Warum nur 1600MHz??? Ich mein auf Socket 1366 war bei einigen 1866MHz gerade gut genug.


 
Weil mich die 5-8% Geschwindigkeit nicht interessieren. (Wenn das überhaupt so viel sind.)


@Topic: Titanfall-Key, gerade mit ca 11MB/sec am laden.


----------



## DjangOC (11. März 2014)

Ok, muss jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## Gripschi (11. März 2014)

Grad ein bequit e9 480 W CM, ein Scyhte Shuriken Top Blow Kühler

Lüftersteuerung KP wie die hieß


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (12. März 2014)

Neue Membranplättchen und eine Kupplungsdeckeldichtung.

Die erste Fahrt rückt in greifbarer Nähe 

Hardware fürn PC wird erst wieder Richtung Winter gekauft


----------



## cap82 (12. März 2014)

Eine Leabags Messenger Bag für die Arbeit.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. März 2014)

o'Neal 7Series Helm in Crank 
G105 von Logitech


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (12. März 2014)

Ein Kondensatormikro + Mischpult  Freu mich auf Let's Plays!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2014)

Eine Waschmaschine da mein altes Modell nur noch 24/7 Waschen wollte


----------



## cap82 (12. März 2014)

En Sky Komplett Abo für 35,90 Schnöcken.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (13. März 2014)

Eine Crucial M500 (240Gb) für 80€  Gutscheinseidank ^^


----------



## MusicX123 (13. März 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Eine Crucial M500 (240Gb) für 80  Gutscheinseidank ^^


Bei mir waren es 100  
Ach ja und vor nem Monat:
AS XT Ultra
NexXxos 420er 45mm Radi
...  Und den Rest dazu halt


----------



## debalz (13. März 2014)

TV-Karte mit FB
TBS DVB-S2 TV Card CI (6928) in PC-Video: TV-Tuner | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## BertB (13. März 2014)

fx 8320


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. März 2014)

Titanfall Digital Deluxe Edition (PC)


----------



## Memphys (14. März 2014)

Grad ein paar Vorbestellungen gemacht:

- Dark Souls 2 (PC)
- Die Macht der Alten (Götterkriege 5) von Richard Schwartz
- Der Inquisitor von Askir von Richard Schwartz
- Sabaton - "Heroes" Limited Edition bei Nuclear Blast

Und bei manchen Sachen warte ich einfach nurnoch darauf das sie endlich bei Amazon gelistet werden damit ich sie vorbestellen kann (diverse Bücher, The Witcher 3...)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2014)

Ein Paar neue Treter


----------



## Cinnayum (14. März 2014)

Einen i7 mit Board und Kühler.
Das Panda-Annie-Skin im Sale.
Ne Packung 20er Kinderriegel.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. März 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Das Panda-Annie-Skin im Sale.




Ich hab mir Vandal Gragas geholt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2014)

Kopfkissen und Bettdecke, eine Säge für Faule und den Wochenvorrat für die Frostzone


----------



## ha-jo55 (14. März 2014)

Intel I7 4771 Cpu


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2014)

Dell U2913WM
3er Lizens Kaspersky
Wasserkocher
15€ Playstore-Karte


----------



## Nemesis_AS (16. März 2014)

Roccat Siru Mauspad
Metro LL auf Steam (6,99€)

Paar neue Bike Schuhe "Scott Trail Boa" inkl. Cleats
Inspektion fürs "Scott Genius 720"
(Bike gekauft letzten September als Ausgleich zum PC)


----------



## Vily (16. März 2014)

Für mich und einen Kunpel CS:GO


----------



## Soulsnap (16. März 2014)

Corsair Vengeance 2100 Headset


----------



## sfc (16. März 2014)

2 TB HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA200 2000GB interne Festplatte 3,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
2 Bücher zur Selbstständigkeit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2014)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Corsair Vengeance 2100 Headset


 
Hatte ich auch letzte Woche bestellt, jedoch am selben Tag wieder zurückgeschickt. 

Der Grund ist leider der, dass das Corsair-HS ein permanentes Rauschen hat, egal was man tut. Das ist Corsair auch bekannt, wird aber nichts dran gemacht. 
Dazu ist der Anpressdruck so hoch gewesen, das ich nach 5m Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe. Der 2. Punkt ist sicherlich von Kopf zu Kopf unterschiedlich, der erste Punkt ist allerdings ein absolutes Nogo und sehr nervig, ein Manko mit dem ich bei dem Preis sicher nicht eingehe. 

Kannst ja mal schreiben ob deins auch rauscht.


----------



## XAbix (16. März 2014)

Ein silverstone temjin t08 evolution edit . Case Für mein HTPC .


2x corsair light bar Kits für den Desktop 

4x rote power Kabel für meine beiden 780 ..

Für fancy Look xD


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

Crucial M500 240GB für 90€
Seagate 7200.14 1TB für 46€
Sharkoon MA-W1000 für 35€
Freue mich schon besonders schon auf die SSD.


----------



## debalz (17. März 2014)

Ein Paar Aktivmonitore - Presonus Eris 4.5


----------



## skyw8lk3r (17. März 2014)

16 GB Ram für das Macbook Pro von Corsair.


Damit gehört der Speicherengpass der Vergangenheit an...Mac OS X und parallel VMware Fusion 6 sind kein Problem mehr


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2014)

HD7970 inkl. Wakü


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. März 2014)

Vorhin das Metro-Bundle von Steam.


----------



## sfc (17. März 2014)

Thief für 17 Euro dank PCGH-Schnäppchenführer.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (17. März 2014)

Einen P'3140 Porsche-Kugelschreiber ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2014)

T Shirts da ein paar Arbeitsshirts sich langsam auflösen


----------



## Hoopster (17. März 2014)

intel 4770k


----------



## Nemesis_AS (18. März 2014)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (550W)

Wasserfilter, Reinigungs- u. Entkalkertabs für den Kaffeevollautomaten


----------



## debalz (18. März 2014)

1 Paar Adam Hall Pad Eco 2
akustische Isolationsmatten für die neuen Monitore


----------



## Uziflator (18. März 2014)

1x ERSA Feinlötkolben und Lötzinn
1 Jacke


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. März 2014)

Steelseries Sensei


----------



## sfc (19. März 2014)

Eine R9 290X passend zu meinem ACX3.


----------



## jamie (19. März 2014)

https://www.thomann.de/de/native_instruments_guitar_rig_5_kontrol.htm
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. März 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> https://www.thomann.de/de/native_instruments_guitar_rig_5_kontrol.htm
> Bin mal gespannt.


 
Wie lange spielst du denn schon?


----------



## DjangOC (19. März 2014)

Die falschen Akkus gekauft und ich merks erst jetz...


----------



## Pinhead (20. März 2014)

KH Audio-Technica ATH 50RD,Studio-Aktivmonitore Mackie MR6 mk3


----------



## derGronf (20. März 2014)

aquaero 5 lt
3 140mm nb blacksilent pro pk-2


----------



## killer89 (20. März 2014)

MRA Vario-Touringscreen Honda NC700S

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (20. März 2014)

Einen AKG Q701


----------



## beren2707 (20. März 2014)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen: Habe eine R9-290 gekauft, mal rein aus Interesse, wie sich die Karte so schlägt. 
Sollte sie meinen Ansprüchen genügen, dann habe ich wenigstens eine Aufgabe zum Basteln. Die Kombination aus ACX IV mit Backsidekühler + Grundplatte.


----------



## pcfreak12 (20. März 2014)

Habe mir gestern die Titanfall Digital Deluxe Edition für 34€ gekauft

MfG


----------



## HARDWARECOP (20. März 2014)

*Offtopic ist cool* 

Ich habe mir heute gekauft: 1x NexGen Nx586 PF-100 und 1x NexGen Nx586 P100 für ca. 160€


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. März 2014)

Meine 4. 7970


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2014)

Was macht man mit 4 Karten? :o

Mike Oldfields Tubular Bells, die 1983er Virgin UK CD.


----------



## dragonlort (21. März 2014)

Final Fantasy 10/10x2 remake hd für ps3 hoffe kommt gleich noch an.


----------



## thunderofhate (22. März 2014)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 10/10x2 remake hd für ps3 hoffe kommt gleich noch an.


Das und eine MSI R9 290X Lightning.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2014)

eine MSI R9 290 4GD5 hier aus dem Forum


Good Girl Gone Bad (Reloaded)


Marc Cohn - True companion (ltd. edition, incl. 'Walking in Memphis' [live])


KiDiGi USB-Dockingstation für Samsung Galaxy S IV


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2014)

Ein paar T Shirts, LED Glühlampen und was für die BR Sammlung


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. März 2014)

Assassins Creed Heritage Collection (PC)
Mal sehen wieviele jahre ich benötige um alles durch zu spielen...


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. März 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das und eine MSI R9 290X Lightning.


 
Aber kein Karton oder?


----------



## thunderofhate (22. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Aber kein Karton oder?


Doch! Sogar mit Rechnung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. März 2014)

Wie ein einziger Tag (Blu-Ray)
Hooligans (Blu-Ray)
Full Metal Jacket (Blu-Ray)

Diablo III + Stealbook


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2014)

BVB 09 Borussia Dortmund Schal "Classic" Fan Artikel NEU


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2014)

BVB das sind doch die Berliner Verkehrsbetriebe

 Nur einen Möbelhund


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. März 2014)

3 neue Fliesenwärmer


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. März 2014)

ArmaIII ,Bioshock und BO2 für die nächsten Wochenenden


----------



## 0madmexx0 (24. März 2014)

Die ersten paar Teile für den neuen Wohnzimmer PC^^


----------



## shiwa77 (25. März 2014)

Diablo 3 inkl. gratis Steelbook für 15€ inkl. Versand.
Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## sfc (25. März 2014)

Einen Alpenföhn Wingboost 2, da mein Thermalright Dingenskirchen vom HR-02-Macho mit sporadischem Klappern und Schleifen nervt.


----------



## freakfish (25. März 2014)

Neue Forschungsmittel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (26. März 2014)

Diverse BluRays


Monster AG
Ice Age Box (Teile 1-4)
Cars
Ratatouille
Küss den Frosch


5er CD Packs von


The Corrs
Forgiven, not forgotten
Talk on corners
In Blue
Borrowed Heaven
Home
 


Fleetwood Mac
Then Play On
Kiln House
Future Games
Bare Trees
Mistery to me
 


The Pogues
Red roses for me
Rum, sodomy & the lash
If i should fall from grace with god
Peace and Love
Hells's Ditch


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

War im Tessin unterwegs. Resultat:

15kg Risotto
10kg Polenta
vier 2kg-Salamis
Etwa 5 Liter Grappa
ein 15-Liter-Kupferkessel
ein Viertellaib Parmesan (~5kg)


----------



## jamie (26. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> War im Tessin unterwegs. Resultat:
> 
> 15kg Risotto
> 10kg Polenta
> ...


 
Das heißt, ich bin zu Abendessen eingeladen?

@Topic: Liquid Tension Experiment 2


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich bin zu Abendessen eingeladen?


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOdjCb4LwQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2014)

Habe heute richtig zugeschlagen! 

Erste Hilfe Kasten für die Arbeit und das Best of Album von den Smashing Pumpkins für 2,50€


----------



## Uziflator (28. März 2014)

1x Tamron SP AF 17-50 2,8 II VC, für 316€ neu bei Amazon, für Canon noch 360€ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (28. März 2014)

Ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 hier vom Marktplatz. Mission lautloser Computer schreitet voran.


----------



## Thallassa (28. März 2014)

Ein "paar" neue CDs.

Dawn Of Ashes - Anathema
Dawn Of Ashes - The Crypt Injection
Dawn Of Ashes - Hollywood made in Gehenna
Dawn Of Ashes - In the Acts of Violence

Suicide Commando - When Evil Speaks Limited Digipak

Glis - Equilibrium

100Blumen - Flowers and Barricades

Iszoloscope - DO America
Iszoloscope - Les Gorges des Limbes
Iszoloscope - Ebola
Iszoloscope - The Blood Dimmed Tide

Turbonegro - Scandinavian Leather

Wolves in the Throne Room - Two Hunters (Limited 2CD Japan Edition)

Svenson & Gielen - The Beauty of Silence (Ltd Japan Edition)

Nim Vind - The Stillness Illness (Limited 2CD)


----------



## zerrocool88 (28. März 2014)

Nen iPhone 5S vor knapp 3 Wochen und ebenfalls titanfall.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. März 2014)

Ein Canon 100mm Makro f2,8 USM


----------



## orca113 (29. März 2014)

Diablo 3 und Reaper Of Souls... war im Angebot und ich wills mal sehen.


----------



## BertB (29. März 2014)

ebenfalls reaper of souls, aber schon vor drei tagen,
mir gefällts 

und gerade eben kopfhörer: sony mdr-1r
super bequem, sound scheind ebenfalls top, 
habe im laden auch länger probegehört


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2014)

Jetzt grade fürs iPhone Kopfhörer/Headset Nekker Sonic 5


----------



## Teutonnen (31. März 2014)

Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard MX-Red schwarz, USB, DE (CH-9000011-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Bei meiner Tasta geht das W und das A nicht mehr richtig, was natürlich etwas blöd ist, wenn's ums Gaming geht. Deshalb dachte ich, der Zeitpunkt sei jetzt auch für mich gekommen, von Rubberdomes wegzukommen.


----------



## BertB (31. März 2014)

ich hab die k60, ist super


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2014)

Wochen Ticket für die Strassenbahn für eine zwei wöchige Schulung


----------



## der_yappi (31. März 2014)

Steel Panther - _All You Can Eat 
_


----------



## XAbix (1. April 2014)

Tax für 2013...autsch !!


----------



## Addi (1. April 2014)

Phanteks Enthoo Primo + Seasonic Platinum 760


----------



## taks (1. April 2014)

Einen neuen Motor für mein Puch Maxi S.
Jetzt hab ich endlich wieder was um betrunken rumzufahren  

Muss nurnoch einen grösseren Zylinder und Kolben rauf schrauben damit ich vom Fleck komme


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2014)

1Ds III mit ~35.000Klicks


----------



## Re4dt (2. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 1Ds III mit ~35.000Klicks


Wow nice die ist ja noch nichtmal richtig eingefahren 


BigBangTheory Stafel 1-3


----------



## Hänschen (5. April 2014)

TESO  ... von 11 Uhr bis 19 Uhr installiert mit einer 3000er Leitung - trotz 4 DVDs


----------



## BertB (5. April 2014)

xfx r9 290


----------



## Oozy (5. April 2014)

Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8 ED AF-S


----------



## der_yappi (5. April 2014)

Ostergeschenke (Bücher)


----------



## NicoGermanman (5. April 2014)

Hatte ich am 28.03.2014 Gekauft, aber ist ja auch egal. 
MSI Z87-GD65, jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Prozzi.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. April 2014)

Ein neues Gewindefahrwerk  und viel Red Bull


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2014)

letzte Woche:
Bor. Dortmund - VfL Wolfsburg DFB Pokal Osttribüne Block 52, 2 Tickets je Auktion | eBay

diese Woche:
Die Toten Hosen: Der Krach der Republik - Das Tourfinale: Live (DVD + Blu-ray + 2 CD) (Limited Edition Earbook) jpc für 33,99€
NZXT G10 GPU Adapter - schwarz


----------



## JC88 (8. April 2014)

Sollte morgen ankommen:
Corsair K70
EVGA GTX 750 TI ACX


----------



## ebastler (8. April 2014)

Na, wer errrät (sehr schwer^^) was das wird? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2014)

Ein Temperaturlogger für die Klospülung?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. April 2014)

1x Arctic ArctiClean Reinigungskit 30ml
1x Phobya Wärmeleitpad XT 7W/mk 100x100x0,5mm
1x Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode 30cm Twin-Set - Blau Rev. 2
1x Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode 30cm Twin-Set - Weiß Rev. 2
1x Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode 10cm Twin-Set - Blau Rev. 2

Und vielleicht diese Woche noch ein Xbox 360 Controller für den PC


----------



## Iceheart33 (9. April 2014)

Ein be Quiet Straight Power BQT E9-CM-480W mit 480 Watt.


----------



## NicoGermanman (10. April 2014)

Intel Core i5-4670
BeQuiet Dark Rock 3 Tower Kühler
Corsair Obsidian Series 350D mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower.

Das Gehäuse kommt wohl erst am 16.04 bei mir an.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

Amazon Prime
Xbox 360 Controller mit PC-Remover
2x 4er Sanyo eneloop AA Akku 1900mAh
05/2014 PCGH-Heft


----------



## Koyote (13. April 2014)

Hab mir gestern ein Note 3, Alu Rückseite, Dockingstation, Akku+ladegerät, Tasche, Folie bestellt. Mal sehen, wie lang der Versand dauert...


----------



## computertod (13. April 2014)

n haufen Ersatzteile für mein Motorrad:
- vordere Felge
- Gabel
- Heckrahmen
- rechte Schaltereinheit
- 4 Blinker
- linker Spiegel
- Kühler
- Geweih und Kühlerhalter

muss nur noch aufbereitet und eingebaut werden 
dazu passend:
- 2 Lenkkopflager
- 2 Gabelsimmeringe
- Magnetische Ölablassschraube


----------



## der_yappi (14. April 2014)

Reifenwechsel Wi -> So und Einlagerung der Winterschlappen


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2014)

Mac Book Pro Retina 15"


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. April 2014)

MacBook Pro Retina 13"


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2014)

Hey!!!!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. April 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hey!!!!



Für ein 15" hat's nicht gereicht


----------



## TheUnderclocker (15. April 2014)

BeQuiet! E9 Straight Power 600W.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur die 7970 Vapor-x, aber beim Einbau ist mir dann klar geworden, das mein Netzteil nicht genug Anschlüsse hat..


----------



## MusicX123 (15. April 2014)

Da hättest lieber ein P10 650W genommen. Naja egal...
4 Schwimmerkammerdichtungen fürs Motorrad.  Vertragswerkstatt wollte 40€ pro Dichtung, Ebay meinte 18€ für 4 Stück  mit kostenlosen Versand


----------



## beren2707 (15. April 2014)

Einen Arctic Xtreme IV - mit etwas Glück kommt er bis zum Wochenende an.  Dann habe ich genug Zeit für den Umbau.


----------



## Icedaft (17. April 2014)

Tubular Bells: Amazon.de: Musik

Crises (30th Anniversary): Amazon.de: Musik

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005TI4PCM/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Delock Kabel für IPhone / IPod > USB 2.0 + Audio 3.5mm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wentronic Audio/Video Kabel 0,2 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## ebastler (17. April 2014)

Glückwunsch, welche Version von Tubular Bells ist das?
Ich finde den 2009er Remaster bei weitem nicht so git wie die 1983er Virgin Audio CD, welche stellenweise leicht anders ist.


----------



## ryzen1 (17. April 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mac Book Pro Retina 15"


 
Lass es dir nicht wieder stehlen


----------



## Icedaft (17. April 2014)

Zustand: Gebraucht - Sehr gut
                                        Tubular Bells, Mike Oldfield (Audio CD, 1983) PART ONE + PART TWO
EUR 7,90


----------



## ebastler (17. April 2014)

Glückwunsch, dann hast du entweder die Beste oder die Zweitbeste erwischt 
Ich hab die UK Version (roter Aufdruck, gibts auch mit schwarzem). Die Deutsche soll akustisch besser sein, die hat einen blauen Aufdruck.


----------



## Icedaft (17. April 2014)

Ich lasse mich überraschen...


----------



## Spone (17. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neues spielzeug für meinen htpc


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. April 2014)

USB Ladegerät 12V for my GoPro


----------



## Uziflator (19. April 2014)

Einen Dell U2414H


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (19. April 2014)

BMW 318i Touring E46


----------



## T'PAU (19. April 2014)

Nach 5 Jahren wird's mal Zeit für 'ne Aufrüstung meiner PC-Möhre (Sig.)! 

Grad eingetroffen:

- Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
- Intel Xeon E3-1240 V3
- EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2

RAM muss ich noch bestellen.
Zusammengebaut wird alles eh erst Anfang Mai, wenn ich Urlaub habe.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. April 2014)

Auch wenn das hier nicht wirklich hingehört, den Xeon E3-1240v3 kannst du nicht wirklich übertakten, wofür denn das Z87 Board?


----------



## S754 (19. April 2014)

Nokia Lumia 1320, kommt am Dienstag 
Gleich danach mal WP 8.1 drauf machen!


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Nach 5 Jahren wird's mal Zeit für 'ne Aufrüstung meiner PC-Möhre (Sig.)!
> 
> Grad eingetroffen:
> 
> ...


 Gefällt mir 

topic: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0046ANH4G/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 & 2x http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003U9V7OQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## der_yappi (20. April 2014)

Gerade bestellt:


6 x 1l Ölkanisterchen Shell Helix Ultra 5W30
Django Unchained - BluRay
Robots - BluRay
Tamrac Rally 5 und Tamrac Apache 4 Fototaschen - mal kucken welche am ehesten passt...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. April 2014)

AVM FRITZ!Fon MT-F


----------



## shiwa77 (22. April 2014)

Nicht gerade, aber die Tage:
Case: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00E5YSDC4/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
CPU: AMD A6-6420K 2C 65W FM2 1M 4.2GHz schwarz HD8470D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
MB: ASRock FM2A78M-ITX+ Mainboard Sockel FM2+: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
WLP: GELID SOLUTIONS extreme Waermeleitpaste einfache A: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Kühler: Noctua NH-L9a CPU-Kühler für Sockel AM3+/FM1/FM2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Lüfter: NOCTUA NF-A4x10 FLX - Gehäuselüfter - 40 mm, NF-A4X10: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Läuft bei mir jetzt als HTPC. Bin nur noch am überlegen, ob ich lieber OpenELEC oder Windows + XBMC nehme.
Win8.1 ist im Idle ca. 6W sparsamer als OpenELEC


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2014)

Banished (finde das Konzept sehr ansprechend)
Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo III (beim Händler um die Ekce bestellt)

und alles was man für eine Grillparty braucht


----------



## T-Drive (25. April 2014)

Seasonic G450 für den grossen

Crucial M500 240 GB
W 7 32bit
Intel WiFi Link 4965AGN PCI Express Mini Card

Verbatim Stick 64GB (für die Glotze vom Jungspund)

Und siehe da, Laptop und Desktop laufen wieder. Beide am gleichen Tag abgeraucht


----------



## BertB (26. April 2014)

roccat kone pure
http://static.techspot.com/images/products/mice/org/2116127661_1121429990_o.jpg


----------



## cap82 (26. April 2014)

Bausatz "Portokassen Doppel Subwoofer" mit 2x Tang Band W8 670C.


----------



## der_yappi (26. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sprach der 1,4l TSI-Fahrer   . Ich muss aber jetzt auch mal wieder nen Nachfüllkanister holen... Nach ~35k km


 
Seit dem Motortausch sieht bis dato besser aus - wenn ich Glück habe langt der Vorrat um einiges länger als beim ersten Motor.

BTT:
Meine Tamrac Rally 5 ist da 
Die Apache 4 lässt noch auf sich warten


----------



## energy85 (28. April 2014)

Ein schönes Surface pro2, als ersatz für meinen Asus UX32VD und ipad mini


----------



## Aldrearic (30. April 2014)

Fahrradreifen für ein Fahrrad, Klingel, Rückleuchten, Fahrradschlauch,

Salami, Fleischkäse, Rüggenwalder Wurst, Käse, Brot


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2014)

Sportschuhe


----------



## T'PAU (30. April 2014)

Für meine neue Hardware:

- Corsair Vengeance LP 2x4GB DDR3-1600


----------



## AMD4EVA (1. Mai 2014)

4x 4GB ddr2 ram (gebraucht) für nur 120 euro
der neupreis wäre bei 280 euro


----------



## DrDii3t (1. Mai 2014)

Bei Mindfactory am 28.4.2014 bestellt:

Gehäuse: Corsair Vengeance C70
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770K 
Grafikkarte: Inno3D GTX 780 Ti HerculeZ X3 Ultra
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16 GB CL9
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H
CPU-Kühler:Alpenföhn K2
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550Watt
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
Laufwerk: LG GH24NSB0

Bei Amazon und Thoman bestellt:
Kopfhörer: Superlux HD 681
Mikro: Zalman ZM-MIC1

Gehäuse und Kopfhörer sind am Dienstag schon angekommen. Alles andere noch nicht. *Heul*


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2014)

Gelid VGA PWM Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (1. Mai 2014)

Raspberry PI


----------



## beren2707 (1. Mai 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Gelid VGA PWM Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 Auch gekauft, aber bei AT.


----------



## sVnsation (1. Mai 2014)

Superlux HD681 Evo


----------



## Mick-Jogger (1. Mai 2014)

Eine Graka 
Die Star Wars Collection bei Steam

-> fast 500€ in ner halben stunde ...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2014)

Keine HW aber dafür das !
200€ Bezahlt + 50 € Gutschein dem ich gewonnen habe !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goyoma (3. Mai 2014)

Ein BitFenix Phenom Weis MAtx mit passenden BitFenix Lüftern. 

Ich freue mich so sehr wenn das Teil ankommt!


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

Matte 27" Slim Qnix QX2710 Evolution II LED PLS 2560x1440 QHD Monitor DVI-D | eBay


----------



## beren2707 (4. Mai 2014)

Ein T-Shirt.


----------



## Icedaft (4. Mai 2014)

Eine Teleskopleiter:

Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

Mehrere Tshirts und Hosen für den Sommer und 5 BitFenix Lüfterkabelverlängerungen 3pin


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir einen Chromecast zugelegt.


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) <-- muss ich noch holen
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------



## NicoGermanman (5. Mai 2014)

Eine Nintendo Wii U im The Legend of Zelda Pack + Super Mario 3D World.

Am Mitwoch Bestellt gestern angekommen. 

Demnächst kommt noch das BeQuiet E9 480W.

Edit. zu der Wii U wollte mir eigentlich eine neue Graka kaufen, aber dafür bringen die mir zu wenig leistung so das ich mir lieber diese Konsole gekauft habe, zwar finden viele sie sch... aber ich find die Wii U gut, vorallem wegen Super Mario und The Legend of Zelda, für alles andere hab ich meinen PC.


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

Gerade den K2 in der Bucht für 50,90€ geschossen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Mai 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000KY7WTI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A8ZY8S68C5VZA Was kleines


----------



## Aldrearic (5. Mai 2014)

Album Tragedy Deluxe Edition von Hollywood Undead


----------



## der_yappi (5. Mai 2014)

Nen vollen Tank fürs TöffTöff


----------



## Uziflator (5. Mai 2014)

F-Stop Guru +ICU    bei den Tulpenzüchtern.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Mai 2014)

Uziflator schrieb:


> F-Stop Guru +ICU    bei den Tulpenzüchtern.


 Kannst du da bitte mal berichten wie sich das Ding schlägt?


----------



## Uziflator (5. Mai 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Kannst du da bitte mal berichten wie sich das Ding schlägt?


 
Ich werds versuchen.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Mai 2014)

4-Jahres Inspektion beim Auto, waren auch etwas mehr als 300€.


----------



## T-Drive (6. Mai 2014)

3 Liter  "Woca Exterior Oil Natur"


----------



## killer89 (6. Mai 2014)

A10-7850K beim Mindstar

MfG


----------



## Yam2k (6. Mai 2014)

Alpenföhn Brocken bei Mindfactory


----------



## debalz (7. Mai 2014)

http://www.redcoon.at/B517602-Hama-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Stand-schwarz_Kopfh%C3%B6rerhalter?refId=geizhals



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2014)

Neue Bremsbeläge für meine Scheibenbremse.


----------



## Fiftdey (7. Mai 2014)

http://geizhals.de/686164

FRITZ!Powerline 520E Set


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2014)

G1850
G1840
i3 4360
i5 4690

die ersten


----------



## Oozy (8. Mai 2014)

4x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2


----------



## taks (8. Mai 2014)

Ein Wellness-Wochenende


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Mai 2014)

Goat Simulator


----------



## Siffer81 (10. Mai 2014)

Ein HTC One M8 und dazu das HTC DotView Case mit Aboverlängerung bei meinem Anbieter 

Greetz


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2014)

samsung U28D590


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> samsung U28D590



     

@T Reperatur des On Off Knopf sowie einen neuen Akku für mein 4s, ein paar Nike Free Run 5 in schwarz und heute um 00.00 Uhr werden noch eine 240gb M500, ein 32Gb USB Stick und ein Displayport auf HDMI Adapter bestellt


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2014)

steht schon da, 
hab ihn im laden gekauft,
hat ganz schön koronabildung, aber die 290er sind auf jedenfall nicht zu lahm,
bin bisher zufrieden, grid 2 läuft auf ultra + soft ambient occlusion (was bei ultra allein auf aus ist...??) und 4x msaa mit eisernen 60fps im spieleigenen benchmark (vsync)
bf4 auf ultra scheint zuviel des guten, war ruckelig,
es lief aber wohl grad ein ungeplanter download,
ich probier später nochmal


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Mai 2014)

BUNDLE Logbuch Ghana (Bildband, eBook & Film) | Der Stilpirat Shop


----------



## AsumFace (11. Mai 2014)

Project Zomboid


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Mai 2014)

Eine GSX-R 750 K7 für die Freundin.


----------



## AeroX (11. Mai 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Eine GSX-R 750 K7 für die Freundin.



Das hast du gut gemacht.  

@t: ein y cinch Kabel.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity 240cm white

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2014)

Abus Granit-X Plus 300 mit EaZy-KF Halterung.  Jetzt soll mal einer versuchen mein Fahrrad zu klauen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2014)

2 Jeans Hosen und eine neue Armbanduhr.


----------



## Icedaft (13. Mai 2014)

Einen heißen Ofen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (13. Mai 2014)

Maxcam Ultra HD


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Mai 2014)

Surgeon Simulator


----------



## Young (13. Mai 2014)

Fractal Design Arc XL


----------



## Delta_007 (14. Mai 2014)

also ein  Gigabyte GA MA78G-DS3h  , wärmeleitpaste arctic cooling MX-2 , 2 cooltek lüfter einer 120mm einer 140mm, 4 gb ddr2 ram von corair und eine amd radeon r7 260x


... ich rüste auf  , ich hänge an meinen anderen älteren kmponennten noch so und komme so mit kleinem geld an hoffentlich genug leistung zum zocken, was ich will  ^^


brauch nochn prozessor der mir passt aber den gibts kaum *motz* schnelllebige technik


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Mai 2014)

Schloss inkl. Schlüssel und Arbeit für fast 800€...

Edit: Fast 1450€... Scheiß Schließanlagen...


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2014)

Vier Aufkleber mit Achtung: GPS-gesichert fürs Fahrrad


----------



## Uziflator (15. Mai 2014)

Robbi, Tobbi und das Fliewatüüt, DVD Special Edition


----------



## der_yappi (15. Mai 2014)

Ein neues Set Devolo dLAN Adapter. Da dann gleich die 650+ Version


----------



## Aldeguerra (16. Mai 2014)

Einen zweiten 24" Samsung P2450 gebraucht für 100€


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2014)

Geschenke 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008RIHEP6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Tomb Raider (GOTY)


----------



## drebbin (17. Mai 2014)

2 Reboarder Kindersitze + Zubehör = 800€
Einen fest fürs Mamaauto und einen für wechselnde Oma-Taxis

Teuer aber sicher, aber es ist absolut armselig das es in Dresden keinen einzigen Laden dafür gibt, muss man erst nach Leipzig fahren...


----------



## der_yappi (17. Mai 2014)

Jack Wolfskin Softshell Jacke
Socken
Hemden
T-Shirt


----------



## Icedaft (19. Mai 2014)

Bochum
"Ö"
Sprünge
Gemischte Gefühle


----------



## Varkolac (19. Mai 2014)

Eine Xonar DX

Ich freu mich total drauf


----------



## nyso (19. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß damit. Der Unterschied zum Onboard ist wirklich enorm


----------



## T-Drive (20. Mai 2014)

Visiermechanik 
+
Neues Visier für meinen gestürzten J1 für schlappe 70 Taler


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. Mai 2014)

Mainboard und Gehäuse für meinen mini Server 
heute versendet


----------



## ebastler (20. Mai 2014)

Freu mich auf n Update des Tagebuchs 

@Topic: Einen Morpheus (heute versendet) und 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM (werden voraussichtlich morgen versendet).
Dann gehts auch bei mir mal wieder weiter!


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2014)

Mal wieder was basteln. Fehlt nur noch der I²C Treiber.

*MPU9150 Breakout Board
[*]VGA Buchse > Terminalblock 16pin*


----------



## jejen (21. Mai 2014)

Vor kurzem habe ich 100 Kugelschreiber von http://www.ballograf-werbekugelschreiber.de/ mit Star Treck Logo für unser Klubtreffen und weitere Veranstaltungen bestellt. So geil!   Haha, ich werde Fotos online posten, sobald die schon da sind.


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Mai 2014)

Locecraft Gesammelte Werke Band 3


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. Mai 2014)

ASUS r9 270 DC2OC-2GD5 beim lokalen Hardware-Dealer für nen guten Kurs mitgenommen. Hat mehr Dampf als meine 6870 und braucht dafür sogar weniger Strom.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Mai 2014)

Deuter Rucksack "Zugspitze 25l"
2l Trinksystem
Langarmhemden
Polo-Shirts


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2014)

Asus Maximus Gene VII z97


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2014)

Pink Floyd - The Wall (gebraucht) & Corsair Vengeance Pro rot 16GB Kit DDR3-2400 CL11


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

3 Sägebänder

2 frische Pneus


----------



## LeGrew (24. Mai 2014)

Habe mir heute bei Mindfactory einen FX-6300 und einen hr-02 macho bestellt


----------



## Clerks89 (24. Mai 2014)

Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 - 1600Mhz
2x Silent Wings 120mm
1x Silent Wings 140mm
Watch Dogs - vobrestellt


----------



## Medicate (24. Mai 2014)

MSI GTX 770 + Watch Dogs
Alpenfön Brocken
PC - xBox 360 Wireless Adapter (damit ich Dark Souls mit meinem alten xBox 360 controller spielen kann) 
und 32 l Spuer Bleifrei


----------



## S754 (24. Mai 2014)

Intel Core i3-4150 und ein Dual Link DVI Kabel für den dritten Monitor


----------



## NicoGermanman (25. Mai 2014)

Asus GeForce GTX 780 DC2OC.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Mai 2014)

40 Liter Cat's Best Öko Plus Katzenstreu & 2x Bio-Rasen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Mai 2014)

*Phobya Touch 6* hier im Marktplatz

*Asus Xonar DX*, damit ich die Sounds nicht mehr selber machen muss


----------



## ACDSee (28. Mai 2014)

Siemens EQ8 900


----------



## NicoGermanman (29. Mai 2014)

Elfenlied Band 1, ist ein Manga.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Mai 2014)

Crucial M500 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

240gb werden einfach zu wenig.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2014)

Die 4 Sachen:
Intel Core i3-4330, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34330) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock B85M-ITX (90-MXGPM0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Node 304 weiß, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX (FD-CA-NODE-304-WH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SE-208DB weiß Slim, USB 2.0 (TSWS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Rest wird aus meinem bisherigen System entnommen.


----------



## NicoGermanman (29. Mai 2014)

Ganz Vergessen, 2 The Legend of Zelda T-Sihrts.


----------



## Schiassomat (29. Mai 2014)

1 Siemens S7 313C CPU
1 Siemens KTP400 Display
1 Siemens SM 343-1 Lean Netzwerkbaugruppe
2 Siemens SM 331 8x13Bit Analog Eingangsbaugruppen
1 Siemens PS 307 2A Netzteil


----------



## Icedaft (29. Mai 2014)

Industriehardware? Was solls werden?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

Watch_Dogs


----------



## Schiassomat (29. Mai 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Industriehardware? Was solls werden?



Quasi ne Heizungssteuerung für 30kw Holzvergaser, 21kw Wärmepumpe, 10kw Photovoltaik, 1500L Schichtladespeicher und 6 Heizkreise.


----------



## pagani-s (29. Mai 2014)

„Battlefield 3“ kurzzeitig kostenlos bei Origin - ComputerBase


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Mai 2014)

Joa also Bf3 zum testen mal gratis am Runterladen, Server gehen ja leider grade den Bach runter. Später dann Bf4, alleine schon wegen Mantle und der Grafik, will mal sehen, was mein Pc kann.
Dazu noch GoingEast für den Eurotrucksimulator 2.


----------



## Memphys (31. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorbestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine G400 darf endlich in Rente, nachdem sie schon seit 3 Monaten immer wieder Aussetzer hatte.


----------



## killer89 (31. Mai 2014)

Nicht gerade, aber heute:
- QPad QH85 Pro in schwarz
- Raspberry Pi Rev. b im Zack
- 500 GB HDD


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2014)

Jack Wolfskin Rucksack Perfect Day Schwarz

Phobya Wärmeleitpad XT 7W/mk 0,5x120x20


----------



## killer89 (1. Juni 2014)

Olympus has Fallen
White House Down 
Sucker Punch 
R.E.D. 2  
Snitch 
Bullitt 
The Ides of March 
Argo 
Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers 
Oblivion 
Helden des Ersten Weltkriegs


----------



## norse (1. Juni 2014)

Lenovo E540 mit i7MQ *-* ich freu mich schon so auf die Maschine!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. Juni 2014)

Injustice - Ultimate Edition für PS3


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shiwa77 (2. Juni 2014)

Nicht gerade, sondern am Samstag:

PS4 im Watch Dogs Bundle
Battlefield 4 PS4
3 Monate Playstation Plus


----------



## NicoGermanman (2. Juni 2014)

BeQuiet Straight Power E9 480 Watt.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (3. Juni 2014)

Gestern das Qpad QH-90 Pro Headset weil sich mein Roccat Kave nach 3 Jahren langsam aber sicher nach und nach abschaltet und vorhin in der Mittagspause ein neues Tübchen MX2 beim Händler um die Ecke.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juni 2014)

Celeron G 1630


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juni 2014)

Oh nöö, jetzt ziehst du mich wieder im Cinebench ab 

Bf3, Bf4 und Eurotrucksimulator 2 GoungEast, die NSA guckt wahrscheinlich auch bei der Kombination


----------



## jamie (3. Juni 2014)

Garmin FR310XT und ein Schnellhaltersystem


----------



## Rolk (4. Juni 2014)

Ich muss mal wieder was schrauben und wenn es nur eine PC verkleinerung wird.

Inter-Tech ITX E-D5
Crucial MX100 256GB
Injustice: Gods Among us Ultimate Edition


----------



## debalz (4. Juni 2014)

Sony Z2 mit Smartband


----------



## T-Drive (4. Juni 2014)

2 Bänder 16,5 mm Carbonstahl 4 zpz

1 Scheibe 150x20x32 Edelkorrund


----------



## Arvanor (4. Juni 2014)

Blu-Ray "47 Ronin"


----------



## Evotech (4. Juni 2014)

Samsung EVO 840 250GB


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juni 2014)

Alien Anthology Kanada-Import Blu-Ray Digipak mit 6 Discs für schlappe ~11,40€.


----------



## ebastler (4. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Alien Anthology Kanada-Import Blu-Ray Digipak mit 6 Discs für schlappe ~11,40€.


 
6? Wut?
Meine hat 4 DVDs...
Was sind die anderen zwei? Filme gibts wohl nur 4, oder?


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juni 2014)

Jop, sind die vier Filme + Bonus-Discs; ist diese Fassung hier. Ist jetzt wieder etwas teurer.
Inhalt der Bonus-Discs:


Spoiler



*Disc 5: Making the Anthology *

The Beast Within: Making ALIEN 

**Star Beast: Developing the Story 
**The Visualists: Direction and Design 
**Truckers in Space: Casting 
**Fear of the Unknown: Shepperton Studios, 1978 
**The Darkest Reaches: Nostromo and Alien Planet 
**The Eighth Passenger: Creature Design 
**Future Tense: Editing and Music 
**Outward Bound: Visual Effects 
**A Nightmare Fulfilled: Reaction to the Film 
**Enhancement Pods 

Superior Firepower: Making ALIENS 

**57 Years Later: Continuing the Story 
**Building Better Worlds: From Concept to Construction 
**Preparing for Battle: Casting and Characterization 
**This Time It’s War: Pinewood Studios, 1985 
**The Risk Always Lives: Weapons and Action 
**Bug Hunt: Creature Design 
**Beauty and the *****: Power Loader vs. Queen Alien 
**Two Orphans: Sigourney Weaver and Carrie Henn 
**The Final Countdown: Music, Editing and Sound 
**The Power of Real Tech: Visual Effects 
**Aliens Unleashed: Reaction to the Film 
**Enhancement Pods  

Wreckage and Rage: Making ALIEN3 

**Development Hell: Concluding the Story 
**Tales of the Wooden Planet: Vincent Ward’s Vision 
**Stasis Interrupted: David Fincher’s Vision 
**Xeno-Erotic: H.R. Giger’s Redesign 
**The Color of Blood: Pinewood Studios, 1991 
**Adaptive Organism: Creature Design 
**The Downward Spiral: Creative Differences 
**Where the Sun Burns Cold: Fox Studios, L.A. 1992 
**Optical Fury: Visual Effects 
**Requiem for a Scream: Music, Editing and Sound 
**Post-Mortem: Reaction to the Film 
**Enhancement Pods  

One Step Beyond: Making ALIEN RESURRECTION 

**From the Ashes: Reviving the Story 
**French Twist: Direction and Design 
**Under the Skin: Casting and Characterization 
**Death from Below: Fox Studios, Los Angeles, 1996 
**In the Zone: The Basketball Scene 
**Unnatural Mutation: Creature Design 
**Genetic Composition: Music 
**Virtual Aliens: Computer Generated Imagery 
**A Matter of Scale: Miniature Photography 
**Critical Juncture: Reaction to the Film 
**Enhancement Pods  

**MU-TH-UR Mode Interactive Experience to Access and Control Enhancement Pods 
*
Disc 6: The Anthology Archives *

ALIEN 

Pre-Production 

**First Draft Screenplay by Dan O’Bannon 
**Ridleygrams: Original Thumbnails and Notes 
**Storyboard Archive 
**The Art of Alien: Conceptual Art Portfolio 
**Sigourney Weaver Screen Tests with Select Director Commentary 
**Cast Portrait Gallery 

Production 

**The Chestbuster: Multi-Angle Sequence with Commentary 
**Video Graphics Gallery 
**Production Image Galleries 
**Continuity Polaroids 
**The Sets of Alien 
**H.R. Giger’s Workshop Gallery 

Post-Production and Aftermath 

**Additional Deleted Scenes 
**Image & Poster Galleries 
**Experience in Terror 
**Special Collector’s Edition LaserDisc Archive 
**The Alien Legacy 
**American Cinematheque: Ridley Scott Q&A 
**Trailers & TV Spots  

ALIENS 

Pre-Production 

**Original Treatment by James Cameron 
**Pre-Visualizations: Multi-Angle Videomatics with Commentary 
**Storyboard Archive 
**The Art of Aliens: Image Galleries 
**Cast Portrait Gallery 

Production 

**Production Image Galleries 
**Continuity Polaroids 
**Weapons and Vehicles 
**Stan Winston’s Workshop 
**Colonial Marine Helmet Cameras 
**Video Graphics Gallery 
**Weyland-Yutani Inquest: Nostromo Dossiers 

Post-Production and Aftermath 

**Deleted Scene: Burke Cocooned 
**Deleted Scene Montage 
**Image Galleries 
**Special Collector’s Edition LaserDisc Archive 
**Main Title Exploration 
**Aliens: Ride at the Speed of Fright 
**Trailers & TV Spots 

ALIEN 3 

Pre-Production 

**Storyboard Archive 
**The Art of Arceon 
**The Art of Fiorina 

Production 

**Furnace Construction: Time-Lapse Sequence 
**EEV Bioscan: Multi-Angle Vignette with Commentary 
**Production Image Galleries 
**A.D.I.’s Workshop 

Post-Production and Aftermath 

**Visual Effects Gallery 
**Special Shoot: Promotional Photo Archive 
**Alien 3 Advance Featurette 
**The Making of Alien 3 Promotional Featurette 
**Trailers & TV Spots  

ALIEN RESURRECTION 

Pre-Production 

**First Draft Screenplay by Joss Whedon 
**Test Footage: A.D.I. Creature Shop with Commentary 
**Test Footage: Costumes, Hair and Makeup 
**Pre-Visualizations: Multi-Angle Rehearsals 
**Storyboard Archive 
**The Marc Caro Portfolio: Character Designs 
**The Art of Resurrection: Image Galleries 

Production 

**Production Image Galleries 
**A.D.I.’s Workshop 

Post-Production and Aftermath 

**Visual Effects Gallery 
**Special Shoot: Promotional Photo Archive 
**HBO First Look: The Making of Alien Resurrection 
**Alien Resurrection Promotional Featurette 
**Trailers & TV Spots  

ANTHOLOGY 

**Two Versions of Alien Evolution 
**The Alien Saga 
**Patches and Logos Gallery 
**Aliens3D Attraction Scripts and Gallery 
**Aliens in the Basement: The Bob Burns Collection 
**Parodies 
**Dark Horse Cover Gallery 
**Patches and Logos Gallery 
**MU-TH-UR Mode Interactive Experienc


----------



## ebastler (4. Juni 2014)

Hm, not bad 
Hab Teil 1 erst kürzlich wieder angeschaut, einer der besten Filme, die ich kenn.

Düster, baut extrem viel Spannung auf, Musik/Kameraführung/Bildkomposition ist genial, gerade letztere wird viel zu oft vernachlässigt ("alles Wichtige im Bild, passt"), aber als Hobbyfotograf lege ich da echt Wert drauf. Nichts übertrieben, guter Cast.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Juni 2014)

Nzxt H440 im weiß


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Juni 2014)

Resident Evil 1 Director's Cut. Musste einfach sein.


----------



## ebastler (5. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ichs schon versehentlich in den Fail-Thread geschrieben hab, hier nochmal:

- Lightning -> SD Adapter für meinen Dad
- Swiffer Staubmagnet für Monitor/Stereoanlage
- Aktuelle PCGH für mich


----------



## worco (6. Juni 2014)

Nen A3


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (6. Juni 2014)

MX100 512GB, Windows, SATA-Kabel und das Schenker XMG P304


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juni 2014)

The Forest - obwohl ich mir eigentlich nichts mehr kaufen wollte in nächster Zeit


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Crucial M500 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 240gb werden einfach zu wenig.


 
Die ging direkt am Liefertag wieder zurück weil defekt. 
Hab mehrere Sata-Ports und -Kabel probiert, verschiedene Stromstecker und einmal alles mit Ethanol gereinigt. Gab trotzdem sofort nen Bluescreen, sobald ich der Platte nen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen wollte.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die ging direkt am Liefertag wieder zurück weil defekt.
> Hab mehrere Sata-Ports und -Kabel probiert, verschiedene Stromstecker und einmal alles mit Ethanol gereinigt. Gab trotzdem sofort nen Bluescreen, sobald ich der Platte nen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen wollte.


 
Dann greif doch gleich zur MX100 

@T 2 DVI auf HDMI Kabel und ein Mini DP auf HDMI Adapter.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Juni 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Dann greif doch gleich zur MX100
> @T 2 DVI auf HDMI Kabel und ein Mini DP auf HDMI Adapter.


 geht net, ich bin Schweizer wir haben keinen Widerrufsparagraphen.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (8. Juni 2014)

Logitech G502 Proteus Core
Roccat Siru Maus Pad 

Vorbestellt:
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Collectors Edition

2 Tonnen groben Schotter für den Garten und noch den Kühlschrank für's lange Wochenende gefüllt


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. Juni 2014)

Corsair Obsidian 750D


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2014)

Linkin Park The Hunting Party CD+DVD


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (8. Juni 2014)

The Bureau: XCOM Declassified für 4,99€ bei Media Markt. Musst ich einfach mitnehmen.^^


----------



## Arvanor (8. Juni 2014)

Robocop Blu-Ray.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir von einem gewonnenen Saturn Gutschein eine Razer Ouroboros gekauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juni 2014)

Samsung 840EVO 500GB

... die 256GB m4 wurde zu klein und bekommt mein Madame


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2014)

Asus Impact So 1150 z97


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Juni 2014)

Nikon 50mm 1.8D  Nächstes Jahr kommt dann was "größeres"


----------



## Icedaft (11. Juni 2014)

Sony Bravia KDL32W650 80 cm (32 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A (Full HD, Motionflow XR 200Hz, DVB-C/T, WLAN, Smart TV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## bofri (11. Juni 2014)

EVGA 8800GTS SSC 112


----------



## Aemkeisdna (11. Juni 2014)

Corsair Carbide 500R in SCHWARZ


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. Juni 2014)

14 Mangas zu Kingdom Hearts - gebraucht, aber dafür hab ich nicht mal die Hälfte des Neupreises bezahlt ^^


----------



## --Icebreaker-- (11. Juni 2014)

Msi maiboard
Amd fx8350
8 gb gskill snipper ram
Radeon r9 280 dual x oc boost clock


----------



## sfc (11. Juni 2014)

Californication Season 6


----------



## Arvanor (11. Juni 2014)

Asus Z97-Deluxe für mein Rechnerupdate.


----------



## minicoopers (13. Juni 2014)

Asus Z97 Hero


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2014)

^^nice ....dann können wir ja mal testen welches die bessere performance hat 
 mein Gene oder dein Hero 

 topic :
 i5 4460
 Celeron 1610 T 
 Asus Maximus Impact


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Juni 2014)

19 Spiele bei gog. (bis auf das unten rechts)


----------



## bofri (13. Juni 2014)

Asrock z77 oc formula


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2014)

2x 2m USB3.0 SuperSpeed Kabel A+B Stecker Datenkabel bis 5 GBit/s #76 | eBay


----------



## X-Calated (14. Juni 2014)

Eigen zusammengestellte WaKü


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2014)

15€ Google Play Karte, Gummihülle, Displayfolie und 64GB Speicherkarte für mein Samsung Galaxy S4 mini.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2014)

Wolfenstein US Version in Ami Land. Gerade angekommen


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2014)

Ich denke die kann man hier nicht aktivieren ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich denke die kann man hier nicht aktivieren ?


 
Es geht so einiges  Aber das darf man hier nicht erzählen da indiziert.


----------



## beren2707 (14. Juni 2014)

Dragon Age II für ~3€.


----------



## orca113 (15. Juni 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Es geht so einiges  Aber das darf man hier nicht erzählen da indiziert.



Exakt 

Eben einen neuen Rasierer und Gel dazu


----------



## T'PAU (15. Juni 2014)

Steelseries SRW-S1 "Lenk"-Rad. 

Als Alternative zu meinem Namco neGcon.

Umbauanleitung zum Tischbetrieb folgt demnächst (wenn alles so funzt wie geplant).


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Watch alias "Wash" Dogs


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Juni 2014)

Spintires


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Juni 2014)

X Rebirth na mal schaun wie es so ist


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2014)

Celeron G 1620T


----------



## Koyote (17. Juni 2014)

Wildstar + Gamecard


----------



## drebbin (17. Juni 2014)

Damit sich mein 
Mauspad: Roccat Taito nicht mehr so allein fühlt habe ich im eine 
Maus: Roccat Kone [+] (40€,neu) und eine 
Tastatur: Roccat Isku Illuminated (40€, gebraucht) zur Seite gestellt.

Endlich habe ich meine Style-Wunsch-Peripherie zusammen 

MfG Drebb


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Juni 2014)

Bin an einem Tablet (Galaxy Tab 3) dran und an einem Ersatz für mein Aldi NB. (so gut wie gekauft)


----------



## 0madmexx0 (18. Juni 2014)

Hab ne weile abgewartet wie sich die Preise entwickeln und hab mir schlussendlich ne Samsung 840 EVO 1TB zugelegt. Endlich wieder genug Platz


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Juni 2014)

Einen Baliroller


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Juni 2014)

Razer Goliath Large ,Razer Deathadder und Cherry Mx-Board 3.0 Rot und später Braun


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Juni 2014)

Wurde zwar schon gestern Abend gekauft aber trotzdem liste ich es mal auf

 - Cooler Master Hyper T4 
 - Noctua NT-H1


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juni 2014)

Gestern ein Bett und eine Matratze. Wobei die Matratze in frühestens 5 Wochen da ist


----------



## 98romi (20. Juni 2014)

Einen Ventilator (damit man beim Zocken nicht überhitzt  ), eine USB-Glühbirne (damit man beim Zocken auch die Tasten auf der Tastatur sieht) und das Devolo dLAN 650 triple (damit man beim Zocken eine gute Internetverbindung hat und auch intern schnell kopieren kann).


----------



## BertB (20. Juni 2014)

watch dogs 
und 
borderlands 2


----------



## joneskey98 (20. Juni 2014)

MSI Gtx750


----------



## Goyoma (20. Juni 2014)

Borderlands 2 Game of The Year Edition auf steam


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2014)

So einen seltsamen Pentium und eine teuflische CPU


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2014)

Eine zweite GTX 690


----------



## Horstinator90 (21. Juni 2014)

Nzxt h440 in schwarz / rot
Nzxt Kraken x40+g10 in rot,

ATX/EPS/PCIe Verlängerungsatz in Rot, 

Und eine logitech g600mmo


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Juni 2014)

Be Quiet Dark Power P10 550Watt


----------



## Ceon026 (22. Juni 2014)

Zuerst  Watch Dogs und als meine 8GB Ram voll ausgelastet  waren, musste ich mir neuen Arbeitsspeicher zulegen XD

G.Skill Trident X 2400 16 GB


----------



## BertB (22. Juni 2014)

fallout, fallout2, fallout tactics
terraria,
south park the stick of truth
wasteland
wasteland2

steam sommeraktion


----------



## Memphys (23. Juni 2014)

50€ PaySafeCard, für oben genannten Sale


----------



## joneskey98 (23. Juni 2014)

Skyrim und Terraria


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Juni 2014)

GTA IV Complete für 9Zacken


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (25. Juni 2014)

Skyrim Legendary Edition
Syberia 1+2

Steam Summersale will unbedingt mein Geld haben.


----------



## Anticrist (25. Juni 2014)

ein neues Wohnzimmer ....


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Juni 2014)

Raspberry PI

(Toll das ich hier immer mitbekomme, welche guten games im Summersale sind...hihihi... )


----------



## nulchking (25. Juni 2014)

Spontan bei Cyberport die R9280X Saphire OC gekauft


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2014)

Netzteil be quiet & eine SSD.


----------



## Arvanor (26. Juni 2014)

i7 4790K. Freu mich aufs Wochenende, endlich wieder rumbasteln.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Juni 2014)

LG 29EB53 Monitor und Lian Li PC-B16 Midi-Tower ,müßte morgen ankommen.Am Wochenende erfolgt dann der umzug vom meinem alten Case auf das neue.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2014)

Für den 2 PC ein Gehäuse von Lian Li.


----------



## BertB (29. Juni 2014)

grid
FF VIII
state of decay
the banner saga


----------



## Icedaft (29. Juni 2014)

Eine Sonneninsel.


----------



## Goyoma (29. Juni 2014)

Zwei ältere Karten.

Eine 4890 und eine Gtx 260.


----------



## Nuumia (29. Juni 2014)

Grim Dawn grad eben über Steam 
Für 11,49 kam ich grad net drum herum.


----------



## Joselman (29. Juni 2014)

Payday 2


----------



## BertB (29. Juni 2014)

sieht gut aus,
ebenfalls grim dawn


----------



## bofri (1. Juli 2014)

Ein nagelneues "grow up japan smart drive classic" bei ebay geschossen.


----------



## nyso (1. Juli 2014)

Wieviel hast du denn dafür bezahlt? Bei Amazon wollen die dafür 120€ haben, für eine HDD-Dämmbox
Meine Silencer haben 25€ das Stück gekostet, und die haben dazu noch gekühlt.


----------



## Icedaft (1. Juli 2014)

Hauptsache Du hast sie für einen guten Preis bekommen, über 100€ für eine HDD-Dämmbox ist schon ein Wort...


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juli 2014)

Ein Galaxy S4 Mini.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. Juli 2014)

Ein Mauspad für mein CoolerMaster Storm Set


----------



## dragonlort (2. Juli 2014)

Laminat für wohnzimmer,hoffe kommt bald.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Juli 2014)

i7 2600K 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Juli 2014)

30th Anniversary Edition von Legend (Bob Marley)


----------



## T-Drive (3. Juli 2014)

1 Rotex Brenner, mit Kessel und Dachpaneel
1 IKON Schließanlage

Da floss Asche, mein lieber Mann


----------



## beren2707 (3. Juli 2014)

Einmal Wien-Exkursion.


----------



## addicTix (3. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob's dazu zählt, aber hab ne 780ti vom Gamestar Watch_Dogs Gewinnspiel gewonnen 

Watch_Dogs


Hab die Gewinnbestätigung gar nich gelesen, war im Posteingang zwischen anderen Mails


----------



## S754 (3. Juli 2014)

1x Pentium II mit 400MHz, Slot 1.
1x Pentium III mit 500MHz, Slot 1.


----------



## BertB (3. Juli 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob's dazu zählt, aber hab ne 780ti vom Gamestar Watch_Dogs Gewinnspiel gewonnen
> 
> Watch_Dogs
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## bofri (3. Juli 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du denn dafür bezahlt? Bei Amazon wollen die dafür 120€ haben, für eine HDD-Dämmbox
> Meine Silencer haben 25€ das Stück gekostet, und die haben dazu noch gekühlt.





Icedaft schrieb:


> Hauptsache Du hast sie für einen guten Preis  bekommen, über 100€ für eine HDD-Dämmbox ist schon ein Wort...



34,50€...für so ein Teil echt ein Schnäppchen, wie ich finde. 
..ein noch besseres Smart Drive 2002C habe ich vor ein paar Jahren bei ebay.uk für ca. 45€ ergattert, allerdings gebraucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2014)

1GB Putenschnitzel und noch so einige diverse Füllmaterialien für den Pansen.


----------



## shiwa77 (4. Juli 2014)

Eine Seagate 1TB SSHD für meine PS4


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Juli 2014)

30kg Lex Quinta Gewichtsweste

Damit kann ich starke Adipositas simulieren, wenn ich sie grad nicht für Liegestützen, Klimmzüge, Sit-Ups, Kreuzheben oder Kniebeugen benutze. ^^


----------



## Sysnet (4. Juli 2014)

Raspberry PI V2

Endlich wieder was zum frickeln.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Juli 2014)

Zwar nicht "gekauft", aber gerade angekommen und eingerichtet:

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3603762972]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## Icedaft (4. Juli 2014)

Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare EA Origin Key - Plants vs. Zombies

Das hat sich der Kleine mit dem Zeugnis auf jeden Fall verdient...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. Juli 2014)

@Ice ich will auch ^^ 1,79 Durchschnitt.

@Topic 
MS-Tech 950W für 40€ ^^


----------



## Uziflator (4. Juli 2014)

PS4 mit TLoU
AC Unity
und
Far Cry 4

vorbestellt!


----------



## Metalic (5. Juli 2014)

Zwei Tickets für Rise Against in Hamburg


----------



## BertB (5. Juli 2014)

sunless sea


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

Eine neue CPU.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Juli 2014)

Koolance VID-AR290X Radeon R9 290/290X VGA Kühler
Koolance HX-240XC Radiator 30 FPI Kupfer - 240mm
Koolance HX-360XC Radiator 30 FPI Kupfer - 360mm


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2014)

MX100 256GB für den Laptop.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2014)

Etwas das ich schon sehr sehr lange haben wollte! 

http://www.amazon.de/Half-Life-Rais...id=1405068017&sr=8-4&keywords=raising+the+bar

Welcome to Steam


----------



## taks (11. Juli 2014)

Zwei Sonnenbrillen auf Zalando


----------



## Joselman (11. Juli 2014)

Eine 1000g Axt, eine 2800g Axt und ein Beil.

Die Zombies können kommen.


----------



## BertB (12. Juli 2014)

canton dm 50


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Juli 2014)

2 Accelero hybrid II und 2 NB PLPS und nachher noch Not gedrungen eine H110 mit 2 NB PKPS


----------



## BertB (12. Juli 2014)

ist der dark rock an die backplate gestoßen?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ist der dark rock an die backplate gestoßen?


 
Jip, dachte (warum auch immer) der Hybrid würde nur 1 Slot + Backplate brauchen, es sind aber 2, und daher muss ich die Karten anders stecken und dann ist da der schwarze Fels  Naja ich hoffe ich bekomme eine H110 mit leiser Pumpe...


----------



## der_yappi (12. Juli 2014)

T-Shirts im Hard Rock Cafe Glasgow
Mitbringsel in nem Souveniershop inkl Postkarten und Briefmarken
Ein Celtic FC Trikot
Merch von den XX. Commonwealth Games in Glasgow
Sightseeing Tour durch Glasgow


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2014)

Einen DVI-HDMI Adapter.


----------



## dsdenni (15. Juli 2014)

8 GB Crucial Ballistix
MSi Z97S-SLI Plus
Samsung EVO 120GB
be quiet! S7 450W
Enermax Fulmo ST (Leider war das Arc Midi R2 nicht mehr lieferbar und das schon seid ner Woche)
Thermalright HR-02
2 140MM Aerocool Lüfter
1 TB Seagate Barracuda
Cherry MX Board 3.0 MX Blue und die Palmrest dazu


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. Juli 2014)

Ergonomische Griffe mit beidseitiger Verschraubung für´s Bike - sind auch schon montiert.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (21. Juli 2014)

...Teile für mein neu aufzubauendes mATX-System...das geplante Mini-ITX war mir doch etwas zu unpraktisch 

Silverstone Temjin TJ08B-EW
Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3
Gigabyte GA-H81M-S2PV
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
Sandisk Ultra Plus SSD 256 GB
Scythe Kotetsu


----------



## BertB (21. Juli 2014)

canton sub 8.2


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2014)

Philips PT739/18


----------



## T-Drive (22. Juli 2014)

8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600,  CL9  
Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 CPU-Kühler 140mm  
Crucial M500 480GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5")  7mm  
Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3, Sockel 1150, ATX 
 PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro Midi-Tower - schwarz Window
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150
100 Kg Trockenbeton TB08
120 g Eisenoxyd Pigmente


----------



## shadie (22. Juli 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/EyeTV-Netstrea...id=1406016640&sr=8-1&keywords=eyetv+netstream
Um endlich die ganzen Receiver ab zu schaffen

Xeon E3 12245V3
Dell Poweredge T20
16GB DDR3 1600 ECC Ram


----------



## Trieb01 (22. Juli 2014)

Logitech K200 Keyboard


----------



## Witcher (22. Juli 2014)

Onkyo TX NR 1010


----------



## Magogan (22. Juli 2014)

Ich werde mir wohl für den Sommer Donkey Kong Country Returns und Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze holen


----------



## endorph1ne (22. Juli 2014)

Ventilator, besser spät als nie


----------



## dbilas (22. Juli 2014)

Asus VX279Q


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2014)

HIS AMD Radeon R9 280X iPower IceQ X2 Turbo | eBay & Tickets für den Supercup


Spoiler



SUPERCUP 2014 Borussia Dortmund-FC Bayern Sitzplatze Tribune Nordwest | eBay
SUPERCUP 2014 Borussia Dortmund-FC Bayern Sitzplatze Tribune Nordwest | eBay
SUPERCUP 2014 Borussia Dortmund-FC Bayern Sitzplatze Tribune Nordwest | eBay


----------



## debalz (23. Juli 2014)

für meine Jagd nach Geräuschen:

Zoom H2n   

Testbericht zum Zoom H2n | Audiotranskription.de


----------



## PaulTheBro (23. Juli 2014)

Ein Regal für meine alten Konsolen (SNES, N64, GameCube), die mittels Video & Audio Grabber schön auf dem PC laufen!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

*Func KB-460 Cherry MX-Brown *- Erste & Letzte bei MF* 
*


----------



## GermanCity (23. Juli 2014)

LG IPS235 bei MF


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juli 2014)

Battlefield 4 in der Limited Edition für 5€


----------



## drebbin (26. Juli 2014)

Wo? Link her


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juli 2014)

Grabbeltisch beim örtlichen Mediamarkt sry


----------



## Fiftdey (26. Juli 2014)

Also für 5€ würde ich mir wohl bf4 auch mal antun .. Kannst da noch mal hin und verschicken?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2014)

ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q

Ohne weitere Worte


----------



## Memphys (28. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein schwarzes Zippo mit Gravur (Triskele). Männerspielzeuge


----------



## FTTH (29. Juli 2014)

Gestern: i7-4790K, Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97, Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC, Noctua NH-D15, Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster, Crucial M550 256 GB, Windows 8.1, LG GH24NS


----------



## Nils_93 (29. Juli 2014)

Ipad 4 16GB in weiß. Für 306.99€ würde ich mal ganz vorsichtig die Worte Schnäppchen und Apple zusammenbrigen wollen


----------



## Grim3001 (29. Juli 2014)

1x Samsung 840 EVO mit 250GB
1x Canon EOS 100D


----------



## Icedaft (29. Juli 2014)

TP-Link TL-WA850RE WLAN Repeater (300 Mbit/s, LAN Port, WPS):Amazon.de:Computer & Zubehör


----------



## thunderofhate (1. August 2014)

2 Tie-Bomber
2 B-Wing
2 Tie-Jagdbomber
2 Tie-Phantom
2 E-Wing

Alle für Star Wars X-Wing.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2014)

adidas DFB Fußballshort Herren weiß/schwarz


----------



## Re4dt (1. August 2014)

Neue AirMax Essentials 90 für 80 Tacken  

Schlafsack für'n Urlaub


----------



## Florian97450 (4. August 2014)

- Neuer 32" Fernseher fürs Schlafzimmer.
- HD+ Karte


----------



## T'PAU (4. August 2014)

Logitech G502 Maus
Steelseries QcK Mauspad


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (4. August 2014)

Bisschen Speicher:
Fürs hoffentlich bald gelieferte Notebook:
1 x Western Digital WD Red 1TB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD10JFCX)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 EVO  250GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (MZ-MTE250BW)

Und fürn PC:
1 x Western Digital WD Red 3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)

Man kann nie genug Speicher haben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2014)

Custom-WaKü und die 4. R9 290, welche hoffentlich endlich mal läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## True Monkey (5. August 2014)

5x i3 4370


----------



## GermanCity (5. August 2014)

Grade ein neues Gehäuse bei HW gekauft : Das NZXT H440


----------



## Noxxphox (5. August 2014)

Also meine bestellliste
Corsair 900D
Aquaero 6
2x Coolaboraty Liquid Ultra

und zum aufräumen und ordnen der kabel im neuen gehäuse:
Klebeschellen
Spiralband
Kabelbinder
Schrumpfschläuche


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. August 2014)

Logitech g502


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2014)

Adidas DFB HOMECOMING T-Shirt Gr. L


----------



## Uziflator (5. August 2014)

Ein Fein Schleifteller Set, für meinen Multimaster


----------



## shadie (6. August 2014)

Risen 3


----------



## egert217 (6. August 2014)

i7 920 + Asus P6T + 3 GB DDR3 + Noctua Kühler... und das Ganze für 30,50€


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. August 2014)

Gibts da noch mehr von? 

Bei mir kam in den letzten Tagen eine Lötstation mit Zubehör, jetzt kann ich endlich das ganze Airsoft Zeug löten.


----------



## Oozy (6. August 2014)

Shakoon X-Rest Pro. Für den Preis (ca. 
15 Euro) und meine Anforderungen mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (7. August 2014)

Heute kam mein Samsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2 WiFi & Lte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norse (7. August 2014)

2 WD Red 3TB ... für 99,- € genau richitg  


nur brauch ich jetzt n neues Board + Raid Controller und Gehäuse ... muss ich mir bloß noch überlegen wie ich das meinem Frauchen erkläre


----------



## cami (7. August 2014)

Nicht gerade eben aber vor ca. 2 Wochen einen BMW Z4 3.0 liter 
Bis jetzt ein absolut super Auto!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. August 2014)

Eine PS4 mit 2 Controllern, The last of us und Watch Dogs


----------



## beren2707 (7. August 2014)

Einen 32GB USB 3.0 Stick, dank Gutscheinen für 5,50€.


----------



## Florian97450 (8. August 2014)

- 2x2 Amazon Basics HDMI Kabel
- 2x4 DVDs für je 20€
- Iphone 4s Dockingstation
- Rändelschrauben für PC-Gehäuse


----------



## -H1N1- (8. August 2014)

SteelSeries QcK mini Gaming Mauspad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Passend zu meiner neuen Steelseries Rival .


----------



## taks (8. August 2014)

Endlich mal wieder eine Armbanduhr 

Herrenuhr Grant Leder - Braun FS4813 | FOSSIL®


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2014)

Trelock LS 885 Frontlicht & BBB MountainHigh BPD-32 Pedale


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. August 2014)

bequiet E9 400 Watt von Abductee


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. August 2014)

Klamotten und ne Sonnenbrille für 5 von diesen grünen Papierstücken...


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

Erst wollte ich mir ne WaKü kaufen und hab mir gedanken darüber gemacht, wie man einen Rechner alternativ kühl halten kann.

Dann habe ich darüber anchgedacht, was Menschen noch so kühl halten müssen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass mein Kühlschrank seit 2 Monaten defekt ist.

Nun habe ich gestern mir nen neuen Kühlschrank gelassen:
NR-B32FE2 Kühl-/Gefrierkombinationen - Panasonic Deutschland & Österreich


----------



## ActiveX (11. August 2014)

AC Ezio Trilogie dank des PCGH Schnäppchenführers 
Schonmal für die dunkle Jahreszeit eindecken...


----------



## BlueBlub (11. August 2014)

Orion Dino Horde der Schlechteste Shooter aller Zeiten (CoD ausgenommen)


----------



## FTTH (12. August 2014)

Asus P7H55-M mit Intel Boxed-Kühler zum Sofort kaufen für 20€ + 5€ Versand. Als Ersatz für mein totes Maximus III Formula. Da kommen dann zwei 2GB- und zwei 1GB-RAM-Module mit einem i5-650 drauf.
Clarkdale:  Im Vergleich zu Core 2 mehr Leistung pro Takt, weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger nötige Kühlleistung und 32-nm-Fertigung mit BCLK-Übertakten.    Übertaktet gleich schnell wie ein Haswell-i3-4130.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. August 2014)

Grade?
Naja eher so innerhalb der letzten Woche:
Asus PB278
Asus U3
USB Verteiler
Superlux 681 Evo


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. August 2014)

Gestern mit nem Stabilen Telekomvertrag das Lumia 930


----------



## Icedaft (13. August 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003UWRYBI/276-7822919-9215202?vs=1

FiiO Taishan D03K Digital und Analog Audio Decoder (Coaxial, Optisch):Amazon.de:Heimkino, TV & Video

deleyCON 0,5m HQ Optisches Audio Kabel - 2x Toslink Stecker - LWL Digitales Lichtwellenleiter Kabel - 2,2mm:Amazon.de:Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00HJUDAD8


----------



## drebbin (15. August 2014)

Die feine Einheit an Schleifpapier zur Optimierung des Heatspreaders

Die perfekte Füllmasse zwischen CPU und Heatspreader

Dann hab ich endlich alles zusammen um zu köpfen 

Außerdem noch etwas für den persönlichen Filmabend:  Die Säulen der Erde/Die Tore der Welt [Blu-ray]

MfG Drebb


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2014)

Tropico 4 Collector's Bundle für 0,39€


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. August 2014)

Ich (und etwa 5 andere aus dem TS) auch ^^


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. August 2014)

Diese Woche: 
Reflex + Japan Edition Bundle von Humble Bundle.

Ich habe zurzeit so richtig Lust auf harte Up-Scrolling / Side-Scrolling-Shooter und Rouge-Likes. Da kommen diese Angebote gerade recht.

Heute: 
The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword als Geschenk.


----------



## Evio (17. August 2014)

Mousepad Roccat Hiro


----------



## FTTH (17. August 2014)

Heute Nachmittag ein MSI Eclipse Plus für 30€ plus 12,99€ Versand aus Luxemburg bei eBay.


----------



## Captn (18. August 2014)

The Fast and the Furious 1-6 auf BD. Ich freu mich schon auf die "alten Kamellen" . Da kommen wieder echt tolle Erinnerungen hoch .


----------



## Noxxphox (19. August 2014)

8x balcksilent pro pl2
4x 3pin auf 3x3pin adapter


----------



## Euda (19. August 2014)

Soeben ein Corsair Carbide Air 540 in schwarz sowie eine "Scythe Kazemaster Pro"-Lüftersteuerung nach ein paar Monaten unveränderter Mühle bestellt. Endlich Bastelei !_!


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. August 2014)

Supermicro | Products | Chassis | Mini-ITX | SC101i Ein Case für meinen Mini Server 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...j1900n-d3v-update-supermicro-case-ist-da.html


----------



## PCGHGS (20. August 2014)

Puma BVB Borussia Dortmund Sweatshirt | eBay 
Crucial M550 SSD Festplatte 1024GB ( 1TB ) 2.5zoll MLC SATA600 - 7mm Neu! | eBay


----------



## bofri (20. August 2014)

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)

schnell, aber lächerliche Optik.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. August 2014)

2x _SilverStone SST-FF123B_ und 1x _Enermax UCTB14B T.B.Silence (140mm)_


----------



## killer89 (20. August 2014)

H&B Sturzbügel für meine NC700S
Vanucci Hecktasche 54 l max
Pannenset


----------



## Kandzi (21. August 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00FJRS6FU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Bissle Festplattenerweiterung. Meine 2x 500Gb Lösung war mir zu blöd


----------



## beren2707 (21. August 2014)

Einen NH-D15.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2014)

1 x Godzilla Steelbook [3D Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
1 x Eizo Foris FS2434
1 x The Raid 2 [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition]
1 x Dead Island 2 [AT-PEGI] PC


----------



## TheSebi41 (22. August 2014)

Intel 530 SSD


----------



## Icedaft (22. August 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Intel 530 SSD



Na hoffentlich hast Du die günstig gebraucht erworben, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von den Teilen ist nämlich grottig...


----------



## jamie (22. August 2014)

Eine neue Brille


----------



## Gysi1901 (22. August 2014)

Rote Hose (fucking red trousers!), passend ein hellblaues Polohemd. Dazu noch zwei Polohemden in bordeaux bzw. undefinierbar-sand-farben. Alles von Barbour. Hail SSV!


----------



## Captn (22. August 2014)

Einen Alu-Schläger, damit der Nachbarshund nicht mehr um 5 rumkräht . Mal Spaß beiseite, ich wollte mal Baseball ausprobieren (aufm Feld (Landwirtschaft) einfach mal nen paar Bälle durch die Gegend kloppen). Und wenn er mal gebraucht wird, ist der Einbrecher auch schnell verschwunden .


----------



## Fiftdey (22. August 2014)

Utensilien die ich für die techniker Schule brauche & einen Rucksack von deuter - den giga pro


----------



## BertB (22. August 2014)

Drake Interplanetary Cutlass für Star Citizen


----------



## TheSebi41 (22. August 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich hast Du die günstig gebraucht erworben, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von den Teilen ist nämlich grottig...


Ja, günstig und neu  Vor allem wegen der Lebensdauer und der Garantie.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2014)

Ne Avior 7000 von Mionix. Schicker Nager.


----------



## jamie (23. August 2014)

Da ich endlich mal neue Kopfhörer brauche: AKG K701


----------



## Kandzi (23. August 2014)

Voltcraft VC 175 mein geliebtes AZUBI Multimeter hat leider den Geist aufgegeben 
Aber nach 7 Jahren darf das mal sein


----------



## FTTH (24. August 2014)

Gestern ein Cooltek Antiphon.   Leider passen nur Kühler bis 160 mm rein sonst würde mein Rechner umziehen.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. August 2014)

n neues headset, das gfleiche wie das alte...
das alte hat das turboladegerät fürs handy net überlebt, ist doppelt so stark wie das normale ladegrät....

ein soundblaster rage wireless

bin damit ganz zufrieden^^ in egoshootern is es hammer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. August 2014)

1x EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Monarch Module - schwarz
1x EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Monarch X4 Clean CSQ - Acetal+Nickel
1x Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear
1x Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii für Radeon R9 290X und 290 black edition, vernickelt
1x Aquacomputer Backplate für kryographics Hawaii R9 290X/290, aktiv XCS            
1x Arctic-Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-4 Tube 20g
1x Mayhems Pastel - Ice White 1000ml


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2014)

Grad ein Nokia Lumia 630 DS mit Zubehör wie Display Folien und Headset


----------



## Caduzzz (25. August 2014)

Eine einfache Cherry Stream XT für 18€ bei Conrad im Laden und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistertich brauch halt nur eine ganz normale Tastatur, welche leise und schlicht ist ohne "Gamer-Makro-LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung" /undoder mechanisch-kann mich da der Begeisterung nach Probegriffeln nicht anschließen ZACK gefunden (jetzt wird meine 7 Jahre alte Razor Arctosa in Rente geschickt, die ich auch nur wegen dem Design gekauft habe...) und super für mich: Tastatur ist angenehm schwer und hat wirklich gute Antirutschgummipöpsel, für meinen Schreibtisch(Glasplatte) perfekt ...und es war ein PS2 Adapter dabei, meine olle razor für damals, ka, 70-80€ hatte das nicht

Also: Spartipp!


----------



## shadie (25. August 2014)

Playstation 4 + Diablo 3 für PS4


----------



## XyZaaH (25. August 2014)

Nen iPod video 5.5gen u2 edition im perfekten Zustand für 40 Euro  das Ding geht auf eBay in dem Zustand für 100 weg


----------



## tsd560ti (26. August 2014)

LG 25UM65 und ein Displayportkabel dazu


----------



## XyZaaH (26. August 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> LG 25UM65 und ein Displayportkabel dazu


Und wie ist der so? Hab auch mit dem geliebäugelt aber ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden


----------



## BertB (27. August 2014)

elite dangerous


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2014)

Ohne Worte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. August 2014)

Die H220X von Swiftech mit USPS Express aus Amerika 




Noxxphox schrieb:


> ein soundblaster rage wireless
> 
> bin damit ganz zufrieden^^ in egoshootern is es hammer


 
Mein Beileid, scheinbar hast du noch nie richtige KH gehört......
Ein nett gemeinter Rat, gib es schnell zurück und gönn dir was richtiges^^


----------



## Trochaeus (28. August 2014)

Ein Leberwurstbrot


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2014)

Kindsköpfe 2 auf BluRay

Schön gelacht vom TV


----------



## Icedaft (28. August 2014)

Mal nichts für den PC:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B006XV3...075861_TE_item

LED Deckenlampe Quadrat ROBOT 4x3W warmweiss 22x22cm Lampe Leuchte Deckenlampe Deckenleuchte Neu:Amazon.de:Beleuchtung


----------



## S754 (28. August 2014)

Ein ThinkPad L440


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Ein Porsche Carrera 4S in 1:43. ^^


----------



## BertB (29. August 2014)

PNY optima 480GB


----------



## Icedaft (29. August 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> PNY optima 480GB



Testzwecke ?


----------



## BertB (29. August 2014)

versteh ich nicht,
ist ne ssd, brauche platz 
http://www.pny.com/Optima_SSD?sku=SSD7SC480GOPT-RB


----------



## Hänschen (29. August 2014)

Eine 400g Dose Nudelsalat aus der Metzgerei für 6 Euro ... mit Semmel


----------



## Icedaft (29. August 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht,
> ist ne ssd, brauche platz
> Optima SSD


 
Na ja, für weniger Geld gibt es mehr Platz, es sei denn, Du hast das Teil extrem preiswert geschossen.

Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PNY Optima SSD 480GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SSDOPT480G1K01-RB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BertB (30. August 2014)

achso,
ne, hab die im laden gekauft, 
wollte sofort haben, aufpreis war mir egal,
die crucial ist vermutlich auch noch besser,
aber den unterschied merk ich eh nicht

gruß


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. August 2014)

Eine USV 
Eaton Ellipse Pro 1200


----------



## Pikus (30. August 2014)

Ein Cooltek W2


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. August 2014)

Gekauft noch nicht aber beim lokal Dealer bestellt:

Euro Truck Simulator 2


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

Racedriver: Grid mit Dirt und Fuel in einer Box


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. August 2014)

4GB RAM und 500GB HDD, damit mein Laptop auch mal brauchbar ist.



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Euro Truck Simulator 2


Hoffentlich spielst du dann Multiplayer. - Frischfleisch auf der Straße


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (30. August 2014)

War gestern mal in der Stadt 
Das Lied von Eis und Feuer 04: Die Saat des goldenen Löwen 
Lost - Staffel 2 auf Blu-ray

und dann noch Kinotickets + Popcorn für Guardians of the Galaxy (mein neuer persönlicher Marvel-Favorit )


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. August 2014)

Gerade eine angebliche Teildefekte GTX670 von Asus gekauft  Wird angeblich nicht erkannt beim Kaltstart und braucht erstmal seine Temperaturen. Bei mir funktioniert sie sofort ohne mucken  für schlappe 60€


----------



## msobisch88 (30. August 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Gekauft noch nicht aber beim lokal Dealer bestellt:
> 
> Euro Truck Simulator 2



Den (inoffiziellen) Multiplayer zock ich zwar nicht . Aber ich kann dir das Addon "Going East" wärmstens Empfehlen.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. August 2014)

Eine GSR-750 vergangene Tage. [emoji4]


----------



## jamie (4. September 2014)

Eine Crucial MX100 512GB, mittlerweile ist das ja einigermaßen erschwinglich.
Dazu noch eine Steckerleiste und ein paar Kabel (USB, LAN, ...).


----------



## Pikus (4. September 2014)

Einen 8GB Stick für die Arbeit, einen Lüfterfilter für 80mm, ebenfalls eine Steckerleiste sowie neue Spitzen für meinen Lötkolben, 5x 7805er spawas und ein E24-Widerstandsortiment.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. September 2014)

Habe mir die eine GTX 780ti Platinum gegönnt  bei 444€ konnte ich nicht anders


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. September 2014)

CCM RBZ 100

Und gerade direkt hinterher ein Paar Bauer Nexus 800 Handschuhe 

Noch ein Edit, einen Reebok 11K Helm auch noch hinterher


----------



## sensit1ve_ (5. September 2014)

Maxnomic Leader Black 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (5. September 2014)

40 blizzard $
= 2 battlenet geschenkkarten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. September 2014)

AmazonBasics Hochgeschwindigkeits-HDMI-Kabel mit Ethernet (2,0 Meter) 
Amazon Fire-Gamecontroller     
Amazon Fire TV

Vielleicht wirds noch bis zum Weihnachtsfest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FTTH (7. September 2014)

Gestern einen 5820K, ein X99 SLI PLUS und 2 x 4 GiB DDR4-2133 CL15 von Crucial. Das Zeug aus der Signatur also.


----------



## dsdenni (7. September 2014)

Vor paar Tagen:

DayZ Standalone


----------



## Gripschi (7. September 2014)

Grade  Space Run


----------



## shiwa77 (7. September 2014)

Nicht gerade aber zuletzt günstig geschossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. September 2014)

neuen Basketball


----------



## taks (8. September 2014)

'Logitech Wireless Touch Keyboard K400' für ~25€

Die beste Anschaffung der letzten Jahre


----------



## biosat-lost (8. September 2014)

Scythe Ashura shadow + 2.Glidestreamluefter, Scythe Kaze Master, im Laden( An und Verkauf) nebenan noch ne originalverpackte Kama Bay+ PCI express X 16 Riser Card bzw. Slot


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (8. September 2014)

Ein Paar neue In Ears von Vivanco... Für 10 Euro bei Saturn gekauft... Sind spitze, aber die Verarbeitung... naja


----------



## Uziflator (8. September 2014)

Festool CLEANTEX  CTL 26


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. September 2014)

The Rolling Stones - Grrr!
ZZ Top - La Futura
ZZ Top - The Very Baddest Of ZZ Top
ZZ Top - Original Album Series
Guns N´ Roses - Use Your Illusion I
Guns N´ Roses - Use Your Illusion II
Guns N´ Roses - Appetite For Destruction


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. September 2014)

2 teuflische Lautsprecher...106 cm wirken dann doch ganz schön groß 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. September 2014)

Ne 10er-Karte für die Schwimmhalle. Mal sehen wie lange die hält.


----------



## joneskey98 (10. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 billiggamepads
Raspberry Pi
Netzteil dazu
2 hdmi kabel
Class 10 8gb sd Karte
Raspi gehäuse
Wlan stick

Hat alles ein gutes loch in die Kasse (200 €)gerissen. Bin jetzt die wandelnde Finanzkriese


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. September 2014)

Eine Sony QX10 für bessere Bilder meiner Hardware


----------



## trigger831 (11. September 2014)

Klamotten im Türkei Urlaub.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

Neongrüne Schnürsenkel(2, 50), Creative T15(59) , neues heiles Ottifanten Mauspad (2, 95) 
Paar Spielzeug Autos zum Verstauben aufem Flohmarkt, nachher noch Flohmarkt und dazu ein Leckeres Teeeis für den Teejunkie


----------



## 1tch (11. September 2014)

Vor ein paar Tagen, ein Notebook für die Uni 
Konnte aber noch ein Gutschein in Höhe von 50€ abgreifen - Danke i5  
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E531


----------



## Heisenb3rg (11. September 2014)

Eine Playstation 4 mit dem Spiel The Last of Us


----------



## Jierdan (11. September 2014)

* I5 4690K
* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 2
* G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400
* Watch Dogs


----------



## acidburn1811 (11. September 2014)

Asus Maximus VII Hero Z97 (+ Frontbase, sollte nächste woche eintruddeln ) + Watch Dogs  
Intel i7-4790K




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toshiba 32L2434DG 32 Zoll


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

2 Kabel- Mini Klinke auf Cinch und Doppel Mini Klinke (13)
5 Siku Autos auf Flohmarkt(4)


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. September 2014)

Ein kleines Auto zum Basteln, da reichen auch 125 PS 

 mfg


----------



## Jierdan (12. September 2014)

Tiamat - Amanethes
Tiamat - a deeper Kind of Slumber


----------



## Gripschi (13. September 2014)

Ein Degen denke ich, schwer zu unterscheiden.


----------



## FTTH (13. September 2014)

Gestern ein One M8 mit Magenta Mobil M.


----------



## BertB (13. September 2014)

san disk ultra ii 240GB


----------



## PCGHGS (13. September 2014)

Loud: Amazon.de: Musik
Rated R: Amazon.de: Musik
Braun Oral-B Vitality Precision Clean elektrische Zahnbürste (mit Timer): Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege
PUMA Herren Jacke Spirit Jacket, Black-White, M, 653585 03: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit


----------



## EnergyCross (14. September 2014)

KW automotive GmbH - Gewindefahrwerke, Rennsportfahrwerke, Sportfedern - KW DDC - Plug & Play Gewindefahrwerk inox


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. September 2014)

Eine Pcgh


----------



## ActiveX (14. September 2014)

be quiet! Straight Power E10 400W im ZackZack Deal


----------



## Dragon AMD (14. September 2014)

Acer gn246hl 144hz monitor mit 1ms reaktionszeit.


----------



## labernet (14. September 2014)

Cherry MX-Board 3.0 und ne Roccat Savu


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2014)

Nike AirForce 1 High iD


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (15. September 2014)

K-Swiss Schuhe (so knöchelhoch, sehen super aus, kosten nur 40 Euro, gehen aber sofort kaputt), Original AlicePack (1966) auf einem Flohmarkt zum zeitungsaustragen eine neue Frisur und dazu eine Verlängerung meines Vertrags beim Fitnesscentrum meines Vertrauens...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2014)

Adidas adizero tempo 6


----------



## ich111 (16. September 2014)

Völkl Mantra


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (16. September 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Völkl Mantra


 
Wieso die Mantra??? Nen Kumpel hat sich K2 Ribbon (so heißen die glaub. Ich) geholt... Sind billiger und sehen besser aus. 
Fahrt ihr oft Ski? ´
Ich bin bisher 1 Mal gefahren... Das war eine SkiFreizeit von der Schule aus... Ich bin noch nie zuvor SKI gefahren und kam direkt in die Profigruppe, zu denen, die jeden Winter 4 Wochen Skiurlaub machen;D... (insg. gabs 7 Gruppen von Anfänger bis Profi)... Seit dem will ich unbedingt Ski-fahren...


----------



## ich111 (17. September 2014)

Völkl ist nicht weit weg und fertigt da auch.  Ich unterstütze gerne die lokale Wirtschaft. Zudem ist Völkl für sehr guten Kantengriff bekannt.
Ich fahr oft Ski (wenn es Weihnachten mal wieder schneien würde würde ich noch mehr fahren) und würde mich als sehr guten Skifahrer bezeichnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2014)

2 Paar Schuhe, ein paar BRs und eine figur


----------



## shiwa77 (18. September 2014)

Ein LG G3 inkl. Vertrag bei O2


----------



## Aemkeisdna (18. September 2014)

Eine Crucial MX100...erklärt mir jemand wie alles ohne SSD funktioniert hat xD


----------



## XyZaaH (19. September 2014)

Straight Power 10 CM 500W


----------



## TheWitcher79 (19. September 2014)

The Witcher 2 über Steam und es startet nicht, nachdem ich 19 GB heruntergeladen hatte... HAHA ich könnte blöde werden !!


----------



## thunderofhate (20. September 2014)

The Tumbler von Lego

Ziemlich dreist, was alle Händler dafür verlangen, aber Legoshop machts möglich.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. September 2014)

letzte Woche: 
Crucial MX100 512GB für 146€ (Ebay Auktion)
Adidas WM 2014 DFB Deutschland Homecoming T-Shirt
 
heute: 
gebrauchte Logitech G710+
Longlife-Inspektion + ATE Keramikbremsscheiben hinten inkl. Bremsbelagsatz


----------



## Icedaft (22. September 2014)

Wo gab es denn die Crucial für den Preis???


----------



## jamie (22. September 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe 169€ plus Versand bezahlt.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (22. September 2014)

Und ich habs verpasst


----------



## PCGHGS (22. September 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wo gab es denn die Crucial für den Preis???


 Crucial SSD GMX100 / 512GB / SATA 600 / NEU und versiegelt !!! | eBay


topic: BullGuard Internet Security 14 - Lizenzkey - 1 Jahr Abo für 3 PCs - Download | eBay


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2014)

Ne neue Microwelle


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. September 2014)

Crusader Kings II Collection für 15,99€ statt 80€

Mount and Blade Warband nur 5,99€ statt 15,99 + Napoleonic Wars für 1,99€ statt 5,99€.


----------



## ActiveX (23. September 2014)

Splinter Cell Blacklist für 2,99€

Sprit für den fahrbaren Untersatz und ne Packung HARIBO


----------



## BertB (23. September 2014)

1 jahr kaspersky lizenz


----------



## YuT666 (23. September 2014)

Etwas Kram für die neuen "Projekte".

- 2x S3 Chrome S25 für ein brauchbares Multichrome Gespann
- 2x Asus A8N-SLI Boards
- ATI FireGL X3-256
- TFC Big Tower
- ausnahmesweise mal ne "gewöhnliche" Radeon 9800 Pro in der Ultimate  Edition von Sapphire (passiv), für die ich vielleicht doch ne gute  Verwendung finde, da sie recht brauchbar von der Leistung her ist.
- Kleinkram wie diverse andere Grakas, HDDs usw...


----------



## Scalon (23. September 2014)

ich habe mir die Special Edition von the Vanishing of Ethan Carter auf GoG rausgelassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (24. September 2014)

gauntlet


----------



## Kiedl (25. September 2014)

R9 270x


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. September 2014)

Stolz wie Holz: https://www.intertechnik.de/Shop/La...-mit-SB-Acoustics/_BS-SB18_1768,de,6706,53260

Tagebuch kommt natürlich


----------



## BertB (25. September 2014)

r9 290pcs+
1000 Watt Enermax Revolution87+ Modular 80+ Platin


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. September 2014)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Metallic Paint Jobs Pack
Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Fantasy Paint Jobs Pack
Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Going East!


----------



## XyZaaH (27. September 2014)

I7-4790k, Asus Maximus Vii hero, rog front base, Crucial Mx100 256 gb


----------



## jamie (27. September 2014)

3 T-Shirts
2 Poster
AKG Q701 (Review mit Vergleich zum K701 kommt die Tage)
16GB MicroSD-Karte für meinen Odroid U3, da es die alte zerlegt hat
Gustave Le Bon: Psychologie der Massen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. September 2014)

Ein Corsair Air 540 sowie einen Aquaero 5 LT


----------



## tuf-inside (28. September 2014)

Samsung BD-H5900 für 66.- € bei Saturn im Super Sunday Angebot. 

Dank einem Update soll da jetzt auch Amazon Instant Video funktionieren. (Schlafzimmer TV upgrade).


----------



## der_yappi (28. September 2014)

Gerade bestellt:


Cluedo (Brettspiel - Geschenk für den anstehenden Geburtstag)
Kopparberg Cider - 24x 0,33l Dosen in versch. Geschmacksrichtungen
Queen - Live at the Rainbow '74 (CD und BluRay)


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. September 2014)

Ein Airbus A318, 
..............................
..............................
*als Flugsim-Addon*  für meinen heissgeliebten Prepar3d :
Aerosoft - Airbus A318/A319


----------



## Iconoclast (29. September 2014)

Eine GTX970 von Gigabyte und Mittelerde Modors Schatten.


----------



## Grim3001 (29. September 2014)

Mal etwa fürs andere Hobby angeschafft:

Canon EW-63C Streulichtblende (EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM Objektiv) schwarz und

ein Canon RC-6 Infrarot-Fernauslöser


----------



## ebastler (30. September 2014)

Hosentaschenssd


----------



## Technojunky (1. Oktober 2014)

mittelerde mordors schatten, schon bissl länger vorbestellt.

steht seit heute morgen auf versand in kürze. wehe das kommt morgen nicht!!! muss das lange wochenende ausnutzen


----------



## T-Drive (2. Oktober 2014)

Serious Sam 3
Bioshock infinite
Eine fettes Sofa ( Michalsky )


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2014)

So, kurzerhand durchgerungen mir die Ricoh GR zu kaufen


----------



## ebastler (2. Oktober 2014)

Einen NF-F12 PWM im Laden in der Stadt. Lagernd, kaum teurer als online, auf dem Heimweg von der Uni in ner Kurzschlussreaktion gekauft ^^

Hab jetzt 3 Stück nutzlos rumliegen. Sobald der Morpheus und der Super Mega verbaut sind, ändert sich das dan...


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube die neigen zur Rudelbildung


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2014)

Paragon Camptune X um die Bootcamppartition meiner Freundin unter Mac OSX zu verändern


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2014)

Bauer Vapor APX2


----------



## sp01 (5. Oktober 2014)

Mal was nicht technisches, eine neue Brille


----------



## kero81 (5. Oktober 2014)

Propain Tyee


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Oktober 2014)

Lichtschalter und Steckdosen für mein Schlafzimmer um 382€.


----------



## gin0v4 (5. Oktober 2014)

Sony KDL-55W805B + BluRay Player für schlappe 1100€


----------



## Captn (7. Oktober 2014)

Eine Black Mess Tasse und ein passendes T-Shirt


----------



## killer89 (7. Oktober 2014)

Eine Tischspülmaschine von Bosch - hoffentlich nie wieder von Hand abspülen!!!


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2014)

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Oktober 2014)

20 Paar Socken für 200€.
Eine Beteiligung an einem StartUp für 300€.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (8. Oktober 2014)

Komplett neues Setup(siehe Signatur) und nen USB-Hub, weil Funk-Mäuse so ihre Probleme mit USB 3.0 haben.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (8. Oktober 2014)

Neuen Pc


----------



## xlacherx (8. Oktober 2014)

Ne Asus GTX970  Morgen oder übermorgen sollte sie da sein


----------



## LaTillinator (9. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine R9 290X von powercolor weil meine katze einfach so perfekt in den karton passt


----------



## Icedaft (9. Oktober 2014)

Mal nichts zum Spielen:

Miele S8340 EcoLine Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ebastler (9. Oktober 2014)

Havi B3 pro 



LaTillinator schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die für dich wohl uninteressante Karte darfst du dann auch gern mir weitergeben, wenn du wíllst


----------



## pagani-s (9. Oktober 2014)

ne hp druckerpatrone und den hier
Lenovo Z50-70, Core i3-4010U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, GeForce GT 840M (59425298) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cafry (9. Oktober 2014)

Nen VW Golf 7 GTI Perfomance


----------



## Hänschen (9. Oktober 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow für 13,99 hier im Expert statt für teuer bei Amazon


----------



## ActiveX (9. Oktober 2014)

> Nen VW Golf 7 GTI Perfomance


   geile Karre 

@Topic: 1 neues Hemd + ne Wäsche fürs treue Gefährt


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir den "Enermax ETs-40 black twister" gegönnt... 
Am Freitag bei XXL für 10 Euro gekauft... Mit LED-Fan, den ich für 5 Euro an einen Kumpel verschachert habe .
Achja: Der Enermax ist das beste Stück Computerkomponente, was ich je in der Hand hatte... Ich habe ihn ins SYs von meinem Vater eingebaut (AMD a8 6600k) und das Teil packt es, die CPU PASSIV unter 55 Grad zu halten... unter Furmark CPU-tester.


----------



## Cryonics (9. Oktober 2014)

ROCCAT Apuri Mousebungee 
Neue Wohnung
25 Meter LAN-Kabel


----------



## Cafry (10. Oktober 2014)

ActiveX schrieb:


> geile Karre   @Topic: 1 neues Hemd + ne Wäsche fürs treue Gefährt





Leider gehts frühestens im Dezember nach Wolfsburg zum abholen 

Aber naja, das warten lohnt sich denk ich


----------



## cap82 (10. Oktober 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> Leider gehts frühestens im Dezember nach Wolfsburg zum abholen
> 
> Aber naja, das warten lohnt sich denk ich



Lol ich hab >6 Monate auf meinen Iroc gewartet... 

Gekauft: 12" Sub Emphaser S4+ für die Fußballer Umkleide...


----------



## Cafry (10. Oktober 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Lol ich hab >6 Monate auf meinen Iroc gewartet...



Hehe.

Ja, ich weiss das 2,3 Monate nicht lang sind bei einem Neuwagenkauf, aber seien wir ehrlich: Egal was wir kaufen. Jeder Abzuwartende Tag ist 1 zu viel 

EDIT: Gerade Post bekommen: unverb. Lieferzeitraum: KW 50

@Topic

Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten

Gruß

Cafry


----------



## Swarley86 (10. Oktober 2014)

*Benq RL2455HM Monitor*

BenQ RL2455HM 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Geiles Ding, hab aber ewig gebraucht, um Ihn richtig einzustellen!


----------



## labernet (10. Oktober 2014)

EVGA GTX970 ACX 2.0

kommt wohl eher nächste Woche


----------



## Oozy (10. Oktober 2014)

Assassin's Creed II, Brotherhood, Revelations und III, jeweils in Deluxe-Ausführung bzw. Gold-Edition.


----------



## MacMyver (11. Oktober 2014)

Ne 1Tb 840 Evo, Ne Xbone & ne Nikon D5300 (Geiles Teil! )


----------



## NuVirus (11. Oktober 2014)

4096MB 4096MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra bin schon gespannt


----------



## SirBacon (11. Oktober 2014)

Fractal Arc Midi R2 und einen Himalaya 2 

Beides richtig geil!


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> 4096MB 4096MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra bin schon gespannt



Da fehlt noch ein "Elite Plus" hinter dem Namen.

@topic: Einen Giant Burger beim Pizzalieferdienst. Mit 339g Beef, Bacon und Käse und vermutlich viel zu viele Kalorien... Ich nehm aber eh weder zu noch ab, von daher xD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Oktober 2014)

CS:GO  .


----------



## Oozy (11. Oktober 2014)

Einen Kanister destilliertes Wasser, damit ich nächste Woche wieder basteln kann


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Oktober 2014)

Da es die letzten Tage/Wochen wieder kräftig Hardware gegeben hat lieste ich mal auf 
Nicht erschrecken, das Zeug ist natürlich _nicht _alles für mich gewesen^^

- Core i7 5960X
- 16 GB G.Skill DDR4-2400
- AquastreamXT, AGB, Schläuche, Zeugs
- Nexxos 280er Radi + Zubehör
- Phobya UC1 Extreme
- Samsung 850Pro 128 GB
- Samsung 840 Evo 1TB
- Palit GTX970 Jetstream
- Gigabyte GTX970 Windforce
- ASUS X99 Deluxe (siehe Marktplatz...)
- Gigabyte X99 SOC-Force
- BQ Straight Power E10 CM 500W
- WD Red 2TB

So, das reicht jetzt wieder um nicht mehr so schnell in diesen Thread hier zu müssen


----------



## S754 (11. Oktober 2014)

2 Musik CDs um 10€


----------



## shiwa77 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Neue Schuhe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neues T-Shirt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


64 GB Samsung Evo micro SD für mein LG G3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (12. Oktober 2014)

16GB G.Skill TridentX PC3-17066U CL9
Corsair Carbide Air 540
Crucial MX100 256GB
5 x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2
1 x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2
GELID SOLUTIONS extreme Wärmeleitpaste

Um den Basteltrieb zu bändigen


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ein Dark Power Pro 10 mit 650 Watt


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. Oktober 2014)

http://www.shopgearbox.com/claptrap-limited-edition-gentleman-caller-action-figure.html

Ich freu mich schon darauf, dass sie ankommt


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2014)

Evga GTX 970 Superclocked  Obwohl ich noch auf die 960 warten wollte


----------



## >ExX< (17. Oktober 2014)

Audio Konverter Wandler Digital zu Analog - Digital: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Gerade das teil bestellt, bin mal gespannt ob das funktioniert.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Oktober 2014)

Ein Intel Xeon X5650.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2014)

3x be quiet! Power Cable ! 1x S-ATA 300mm CS-3310 | eBay


----------



## joraku (20. Oktober 2014)

2x Star Citizen Arena Commander Shirt für 8€ das Stück.


----------



## Hänschen (20. Oktober 2014)

Vicair Liberty PT Sitzkissen ... wenns nicht taugt gehts gleich zurück


----------



## True Monkey (20. Oktober 2014)

KFA 750 ti 

 die schnellste 750er die es gibt


----------



## makrogame (21. Oktober 2014)

Ein SSD Disk, von Samsung 10/10 wurde es wieder kaufen


----------



## TheLo0s (21. Oktober 2014)

Vor paar Tagen ne SSD Crucial MX100 256gb... Gestern 8gb Ram (Crucial Ballistix)... Und bald, wenn ich mich endlich entschieden hab welchen Hersteller ich nehm, ne GTX970


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir grade nen "Mo-Ra-Erweiterungspack" für meine WaKü gekauft der meinen bisherigen 280er Radi ersetzen wird. Der ist wirklich hart an der Grenze dimensioniert und wenn die Grafikkarte mal eingebunden wird definitiv zu schwach.


----------



## BertB (21. Oktober 2014)

nicht wirklich gekauft, aber amd never settle code eingelöst:

alien isolation, tomb raider, mustang omega (schiff für star citizen)

die tage gekauft: company of heroes 2


----------



## chakra76 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir zum Zocken zwei BenQ EW2440L gegönnt


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grade nen "Mo-Ra-Erweiterungspack" für meine WaKü gekauft der meinen bisherigen 280er Radi ersetzen wird. Der ist wirklich hart an der Grenze dimensioniert und wenn die Grafikkarte mal eingebunden wird definitiv zu schwach.


 Jaa ihn hat der Wakü-Virus gepackt .

@Topic: 4*8GB DDR1333 Mushkin Enhanced Essentials. 1600@CL9 bei 1.5V scheinen trotzdem kein Problem.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Oktober 2014)

Ein AOC i2276vwm für 99 Euro vom Media Markt sehr tolle Farben und ein Häme Headset für Teamspeak.  Der kleine AOC ist ziemlich gross( hatte davor Bildschirmgröße 15" Zoll,  Röhrenkiste und 14" Notebook Display.  Er hat sehr schöne Farben. Und das Headset Hama Hs502 klingt nicht mal soooooio  schlimm


----------



## godfather22 (22. Oktober 2014)

Eine Minolta Hi-Matic F Analogkamera und an Hardware eine Crucial MX100 mit 256GB...


----------



## micsterni14 (23. Oktober 2014)

Manowar Konzerttikets!!! Hrhrhr


----------



## BertB (23. Oktober 2014)

corsair carbide 500r
Corsair Carbide Series 500R weiß (CC9011013-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
corsair hydro series h105
Corsair Hydro Series H105 (CW-9060016-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
diverse lüfter


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2014)

Sapphire VaporX OC R9 290 für 284 Euronen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Oktober 2014)

Kraken G10 und ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 5


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2014)

Asus gtx 970 Strix
 Giga gtx 970 Windforce


----------



## taks (24. Oktober 2014)

Flug nach Dubai


----------



## ebastler (24. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QSR123 (24. Oktober 2014)

Loitech G 430


----------



## the_pierced (24. Oktober 2014)

Ein neues gebrauchtes Auto. 

Eine Alfa Giulietta 2.0 JTDM Bj 3/2011. Die Probefahrt heute war echt der Hammer. Das Teil geht ab wie Schmitz Katze .

Nächsten Donnerstag kann ich sie dann abholen.


----------



## S754 (24. Oktober 2014)

the_pierced schrieb:


> Eine Alfa Giulietta 2.0 JTDM Bj 3/2011.


Richtig Nice! 

Hab mir gerade neue DVD-RW Rohlinge gekauft, sind mal wieder ausgegangen.


----------



## Oozy (24. Oktober 2014)

the_pierced schrieb:


> Ein neues gebrauchtes Auto. Eine Alfa Giulietta 2.0 JTDM Bj 3/2011.


Wow, echt schön.

Topic: Metro 2033 und Last Light Redux


----------



## YuT666 (25. Oktober 2014)

Nen Titan Vanessa, zwei Quadro FX 4600 und'n Thermaltake Soprano VX für'n weiteres Projekt.


----------



## Dota2 (25. Oktober 2014)

Beats by dre für sage und schreibe 39 Dollar... Ich find die zwar ******* aber was Solls... Für den Preis


----------



## Memphys (26. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Beats by dre für sage und schreibe 39 Dollar... Ich find die zwar ******* aber was Solls... Für den Preis


 
Ab auf eBay damit und was vernünftiges kaufen 

@topic: Mehr RAM und ne 2TB Festplatte


----------



## TheLo0s (27. Oktober 2014)

Heut gegönnt: Cherry MX Board 3.0 mit blauen Lärmschaltern 
Herrliches Schreibgefühl


----------



## jamie (27. Oktober 2014)

Eine weiße Schecter Omen 6. Brauchte dringend nochmal eine günstige Zweit-Gitarre (bzw. Viert-Gitarre) ohne Floyd-Rose, weil's Umstimmen mit 'nem FR echt eine Qual ist.  Gleichzeitig sollte sie sich aber genauso spielen, wie meine "Hauptgitarre". Insofern war's ein relativ spontaner Kauf.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Oktober 2014)

ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Oktober 2014)

Ne Heißklebepistole


----------



## jamie (28. Oktober 2014)

Ronnie James Dio: This Is Your Life 


@IRNV: Den würde ich nicht trinken.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. Oktober 2014)

Battlefield 4 Premium für 32€ somit hat mich das meist gehasste Spiel gesamt 51€ gekostet n1


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Oktober 2014)

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31


 
Magst mir den gleich weiterschicken?
Will den Selben 

Eben bestellt: http://www.friendlyhouse.at/rode-videomic-rycote.html

Freu mich schon, endlich kann ich mit der EOS in akzeptabler Klangqualität filmen...


----------



## bludi007 (30. Oktober 2014)

Max Payne 3.
Als alter Max Payne Zocker wurde es nun mal Zeit.
10€ find ich ok


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. Oktober 2014)

Ein Boss FB-2


----------



## S754 (30. Oktober 2014)

Mein Konto ist so leer...


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Oktober 2014)

Ein Multitool, Zubehör fürs Multitool, sharkoon staubfilter und ne hartpapierplatte


----------



## bingo88 (31. Oktober 2014)

Tickets für Above & Beyond am 15.01. in Köln.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Oktober 2014)

Pokémon Alpha Saphir vorbestellt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. Oktober 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Pokémon Alpha Saphir vorbestellt.



Steelbox oder normal? 

Ich hab Omega Rubin als Steelbox schon länger vorbestellt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (31. Oktober 2014)

The Witcher Numore 1


----------



## the_pierced (31. Oktober 2014)

the_pierced schrieb:


> Ein neues gebrauchtes Auto.
> 
> Eine Alfa Giulietta 2.0 JTDM Bj 3/2011. Die Probefahrt heute war echt der Hammer. Das Teil geht ab wie Schmitz Katze .
> 
> Nächsten Donnerstag kann ich sie dann abholen.



So jetzt noch das Foto zu meiner neuen Errungenschaft. Macht echt Laune das Ding 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. November 2014)

einen selektierten 4790k der bei ca. 1,26v 4,7ghz läuft


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. November 2014)

Nice , was für Temps unter Last ?

5 USB Sticks


----------



## computertod (1. November 2014)

2 Karten für n Onkelz Konzert


----------



## Siffer81 (1. November 2014)

Nach längerem Testen und vergleichen einen neuen Kopfhörer für meine Hifi Anlage, dafür giebts jetzt keinen neuen Lautsprecher 
und zwar: Stax SR-009 und KH-Verstärker Stax SRM-006ts den benötigt man ja weil es ein Elektrostat ist.
Das beste was ich jemals hörte, einfach wahnsinn der Klang.


----------



## Oozy (1. November 2014)

Binding of Isaac für 0,99 Euro. Echt ein sehr spezielles Spiel, total verrückt und irgendwie komplett random gestaltet. Mit dem Intro, der Geschichte und der Musik wirklich speziell.


----------



## Grim3001 (2. November 2014)

Zwei neue Winterreifen und ein iPhone4s 64GB, welches mein verhasstes Samsung S3 endgültig ablöst. Dieses Handy in Verbindung mit BASE hat mir den letzten Nerv geraubt.


----------



## TheLo0s (3. November 2014)

Neue Kopfhörer... Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

Regale fürs Wohnzimmer, Lack zum anpinseln und Wandfarbe


----------



## addicTix (6. November 2014)

GTA V für die PS4 vorbestellt


----------



## Nulpe (7. November 2014)

WD externe Festplatte 2tb.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. November 2014)

Vor kurzem ETS2 und ein zweites Gamepad gekauft und heute kam dann der 17 Zoll Monitor an - morgen noch nen Adapter besorgen und dann ETS2 auf drei Monitoren in 4240 x 1024 Pixeln laufen lassen.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. November 2014)

Alle aktuellen Lego Batman Sets, den Todesstern, die Cantina und die Evok Village.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2014)

ROCCAT Hiro Mousepad und eine Jeans von Wrangler


----------



## BertB (8. November 2014)

riser card,
diverse lüfter,
adapter für lüfter molex-> 3pin

gerade angekommen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. November 2014)

Zwar nicht gerade aber vor 3 Tagen

2x Ravensburger LEDs Empire State Building 3D Puzzle (Geschenke für Geburtstage)

Heute: 1 Controller


----------



## Guru4GPU (8. November 2014)

Eine R9 290 Vaptor TriX OC und ein be quiet straight power e10 500w CM mit/für meinen Kumpel


----------



## Gerstag (10. November 2014)

Dragon Age 3 auf Amazon vorbestellt. Neue SSD für Desktop gekauft die 64er Sandisk war einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Wurde eine OCZ ARC 100 in 240Gb + HDD/DvD Drive Caddy für den LapTop.
Die alte 64er ist in den Office LapTop gewandert. Dazu einen HDD DvD Drive Caddy wo jetzt die "ehemalige" 500Gb ihren Dienst im DvD Laufwerksschacht verrichtet.


----------



## TheLo0s (10. November 2014)

Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming!
Am Samstag angekommen, getestet und für absolut empfehlenswert befunden


----------



## Memphys (10. November 2014)

TheLo0s schrieb:


> Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming!
> Am Samstag angekommen, getestet und für absolut empfehlenswert befunden


 
Morgen oder übermorgen sollte meine Palit GTX 970 Jetstream auch da sein


----------



## Icedaft (10. November 2014)

Eine Außenleuchte mit Ultraschallsensor.


----------



## Fexzz (11. November 2014)

Letzte Woche 'nen Joystick bestellt (Thrustmaster Hotas X) und direkt am selben Tag zurückgeschickt. Joystick ist einfach nix für mich


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (11. November 2014)

Apple Iphone 6 16GB in Spacegrau.

Das erste Mal Apple  mal gucken wie es wird.
Zur Not habe ich ja noch mein Nexus 4 .


----------



## XILeguanLPIX (11. November 2014)

Jeden Moment müsste meine Palit GTX970 Jetstream ankommen.


----------



## beren2707 (11. November 2014)

Drei passgenaue Oberteile und eine ansehnliche Jacke für die kalte Jahreszeit - bin auch lange genug in sackigen Wollpullis und optisch fragwürdigen Winterjacken aus der letzten Dekade rumgelaufen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. November 2014)

Seit Ewigkeiten vorgehabt und heute endlich mal geschafft.
GranTurismo6 geholt 

Ärgere mich aber gerade über die Installation und das Update von 1255MB, was mittlerweile schon 1,5h dauert


----------



## MetallSimon (13. November 2014)

BenQ GL2450H
Heute bei Amazon im Blitzangebot für 99€ aber ohne HDMI,
dann bei Mindfactory für 99€ die HDMI Version gesehen,
als er bei Mindfactory dann bei 79€ war zugeschlagen


----------



## shadie (13. November 2014)

LG Electronics 34UM65-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Heute kommt er


----------



## beren2707 (14. November 2014)

Da ich für die kalte Jahreszeit neues Futter brauche, habe ich soeben Dragon Age: Inquisition vorbestellt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

Für den 2 PC CPU.MB + Ram & CPU Kühler.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. November 2014)

Das neue Album von Machine Head, eine neue Kennzeichenhalterung für's Motorrad, Dragon Age Inquisition, das Boxset von 24 und weil ich so nett bin hab ich meiner Stadt ein Blitzerticket spendiert.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. November 2014)

Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500W mit Kabelmanagement


----------



## Siegrief (14. November 2014)

Xiaomi piston v2
+Raspberry Pi Kamera


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

Siegrief schrieb:


> Xiaomi piston v2
> +Raspberry Pi Kamera


 
Welche hast geholt? Normale PiCam oder NoIR?

Meine Eltern wollen im Frühjahr das Haus abreisen und neu bauen, da wollte ich den ganzen Bau von nem Raspi (A+, vermutlich) und ner PiCam zu nem timelapse machen lassen.

Allerdings hätte ich sonst lieber die NoIR, daher suche ich jemanden, der die hat, und mir sagen kann, ob die einen zusätzlichen, aufsteckbaren IR Filter beilegen, dass man sie auch als normale Kamera nutzen kann.


----------



## Siegrief (15. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Welche hast geholt? Normale PiCam oder NoIR?


Ich hab mir jetzt in der Bucht die normale Kamera geholt, die innerhalb eines Monats kommen sollte und dann muss ich noch irgendwann das Raspberry Pi bestellen, ich will nämlich auch mal Timelapse ausprobieren. Der blaue Filter ist ja irgendwie für Planzen gedacht oder ähnlich, aber genaueres kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Wie hast du denn dann die Stromversorgung von deinem Pi geplant? Fest ans Netzteil, Akku, Solar?


----------



## drebbin (16. November 2014)

Einen Laptop für die Montage damit ich euch endlich wieder effektiv aufn Kecks gehen kann und nicht die Hälfte aller Kommentare unterlasse weil mir das mit Smartphone zu nervig ist 

17" | 1080p
i5-4**** bis 3,1ghz boost
8gb DDR 3 RAM
GTX 760m mit 2gb Vram
128gb SSD
500gb HDD
Gebraucht mit noch 1jahr Garantie

= 530€ inkl Versand

Freu: D


----------



## True Monkey (16. November 2014)

Lian Li V359
 Gene VII
 4790 k (5x zum selektieren)
 G Skill 2800er
 GTX 980 Asus Strixx
 500er Samsung SSD 
 BQ P10 550w 
 Eheim 
 2x 240er Slim Radi 
 4x 120er Slim Lüfter 
 Heatkiller


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. November 2014)

Die Tage nen Bembel


----------



## XyZaaH (16. November 2014)

Ein Coolermaster Stacker 830


----------



## jamie (16. November 2014)

Ein neues Gitarren-Kabel von Sommer.


----------



## ich111 (18. November 2014)

Freerider 26 - Skitour - Rucksäcke & Taschen - Deuter - Deutschland

Der Schnee kann und soll kommen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. November 2014)

Superlux HD681 + Zalman ZM-MIC1 , CS I'm Commin


----------



## XyZaaH (19. November 2014)

DT990Pro, Behringer Micromon M400, Cordial Kabel, 6,3mm Adapter


----------



## der_yappi (20. November 2014)

Ne Olympus OM-D E-M10 mFT  Systemkamera mit dem Olympus m.Zuiko 12-50er Ovjektiv.
Mal kucken wie ich als Nikonianer mit dem neuen System klarkomme...


----------



## Iconoclast (20. November 2014)

Elite: Dangerous
Machine Head - The Blackening
Machine Head - Bloodstone & Diamonds
Dragon Age: Inquisition


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. November 2014)

25UM55-P 21:9 LG  für 139€


----------



## beren2707 (22. November 2014)

Kindle Fire HDX für 99€.


----------



## Oozy (22. November 2014)

Far Cry 4 auf Steam. Muss nur noch den 11h Download über mich ergehen lassen, ehe ich (hoffentlich) in den Spielgenuss kommen kann.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. November 2014)

TheCrew Gold Edition mit allen DLCs, Soße Sahne und ner Kugel Vanilleeis für 53€ 
Dann den Wecker auf 1 Uhr morgens, Download starten und schonmal für den Nachmittag vorsorgen


----------



## trigger831 (22. November 2014)

Wasteland 2 Ranger Edition für 9.50€. Wollte erst die normale Version, war aber teurer.


----------



## Technojunky (22. November 2014)

Humble Jumbo Bundle 3 wegen Grid 1&2 für ~5.32€  und sogar gespendet dabei. Gute tat des tages erfüllt


----------



## Arvanor (23. November 2014)

Eine neue Grafikkarte, die Asus GTX 970 Strix. Es ist schon umheimlich, wie leise mein Rechner ist, will meinen, ich höre ihn nicht.


----------



## torkol (23. November 2014)

War zwar gestern Abend aber egal, Karte für Mockingjay und Popcorn, richtig toller Film!


----------



## Aldrearic (23. November 2014)

Beyer Dynamics DT 990 Pro am Samstag.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. November 2014)

Civilization Beyond Earth Steelbook


----------



## Klutten (23. November 2014)

Am gestrigen Tag nach Reservierung und direkter Abholung im Applestore das jährliche Update vorgenommen:

iPhone 5S -> iPhone 6


----------



## Gripschi (23. November 2014)

VGA auf DVI Adapter. Für meinen 2ten Monitor.

Sherlock Holmes Staffel 3 + Case Book


Joar das wars


----------



## Dark-Blood (24. November 2014)

Nachdem das alte spackte: 

Antec High Current Pro 1000 Platinum-EC PC-Netzteil


----------



## Florian97450 (24. November 2014)

- Kindle Fire HDX 7 für Mum zu Weihnachten
- Schrumpfschlauch
- USB auf mini USB-Kabel
- Raspberry PI-Netzteil


----------



## Natler (24. November 2014)

Far Cry 4


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. November 2014)

BF4 Premium, lieber spät als nie


----------



## Captn (24. November 2014)

WD für den schmalen Taler.
Bugfestival incoming .


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (24. November 2014)

Big Bang Theory Staffel 1 & 2 für meine Mom zu Weihnachten.


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. November 2014)

EVGA GTX 980 SuperClocked ACX 2.0   

Wenn ich schon 200+ Stunden in Dragon Age Inquisition verbringe, 50 Stunden in AC Unity, 25 in Far Cry 4 und wahrscheinlich nochmal 100+ Stunden in Witcher 3, dann will ich das auch mit 60 FPS genießen und das vor allem LEISE.


----------



## Icedaft (24. November 2014)

Eine neue Deckenleuchte.


Laggy.NET schrieb:


> EVGA GTX 980 SuperClocked ACX 2.0
> 
> Wenn ich schon 200+ Stunden in Dragon Age Inquisition verbringe, 50 Stunden in AC Unity, 25 in Far Cry 4 und wahrscheinlich nochmal 100+ Stunden in Witcher 3, dann will ich das auch mit 60 FPS genießen und das vor allem LEISE.


Du brauchst die 56,6% Preisaufschlag für 10% Mehrleistung vor uns nicht zu rechtfertigen...;-P


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. November 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Eine neue Deckenleuchte.
> 
> Du brauchst die 56,6% Preisaufschlag für 10% Mehrleistung vor uns nicht zu rechtfertigen...;-P



Hatte noch nen 500€ Gutschein von meiner Firma übrig, den ich "leider" nur in Elektronik investieren kann. Da ich momentan sonst nix brauche hab ich mir gedacht, die 500 Hauste jetzt einfach mal komplett für die Karte raus.

Zudem ist der Leistungsunterschied teils größer und geht richtung 20%. Die GTX 980 lässt sich auch besser übertakten bzw. sie zieht aus dem OC deutlich mehr Leistung als die 970. 

Und wenn man sich Benchmarks wie dieser hier ansieht: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Lords-of-the-Fallen-PC-255760/Tests/Benchmark-Test-1141344/
dann ist auffällig, dass gerade in Games mit Topmodernen Engines die GTX 970 deutlich zurückfällt. Der Abstand ist nur in älteren Engines bzw. Games so gering.


Nee, das passt schon so


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. November 2014)

Einmal das "Hospital Care Kit"


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

Intel i5-4690K, Asrock Z97 Extreme4 und G.Skill 2400-Ram zum Aufrüsten des bestehenden Systems.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. November 2014)

MX100 256 Gb & HGST Travelstar 1Tb


----------



## Siegrief (25. November 2014)

RasPi B+
Switch
LED-Lampen


----------



## troppa (25. November 2014)

Frisch aus Shenzhen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuumia (25. November 2014)

Die Rapoo VPRO V900

Meine alte Logitech MX Revolution hat über Jahre treue Dienste geleistet. Nur jetzt fängt sie leider an zu zicken. Sie nähert sich langsam aber sicher ihren Ende!


----------



## ich111 (25. November 2014)

troppa schrieb:


> Frisch aus Shenzhen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pono? Das High Res Audio abzock Ding?


----------



## XyZaaH (25. November 2014)

troppa schrieb:


> Frisch aus Shenzhen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso :O
Nen standmikro.


----------



## TammerID (26. November 2014)

Ich habe mir zu meinem Geburtstag mal einen ordentlichen Schreibtischstuhl gegönnt.
Der letzte fuhr immer unwillkürlich runter, was beim Spielen schon sehr stört


----------



## Thomas605 (26. November 2014)

Bequiet E10 500w
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 
Damit wird der dreckige Bling bling kram mein PC verlassen


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2014)

Eine 256er Plextor M2 

und einen 1231 V3


----------



## Rosigatton (26. November 2014)

Meine erste mechanische : Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL, MX-Brown


----------



## 0815klimshuck (27. November 2014)

Oculus Rift DK2 und Software VorpX


----------



## BertB (27. November 2014)

ryse, son of rome
civ: beyond earth
brütal legend


----------



## XyZaaH (27. November 2014)

Counter Strike complete pack, Crysis 3 Digital Deluxe Upgrade kit.


----------



## cap82 (27. November 2014)

Onkyo TX-8020

http://www.de.onkyo.com/de/produkte/tx-8020-93712.html

Wahnsinn, aber der lässt in Sachen Räumlichkeit, Bühne und Ortung meinen AVR 1912 glatt in der Ecke stehen... 
Ich kann mir das grad noch nicht zusammen reimen...
Nur "unten herum" ist er etwas weniger aufdringlich.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. November 2014)

Bei Steam mal so nebenbei AC Black Flag, Remember Me und Watch Dogs 

mfg


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (28. November 2014)

EVGA GeForce GTX970 Superclocked ACX 2.0, 4096MB VRAM - bei Caseking für anständige 299,90€ - absoluter Knallerpreis!


----------



## BertB (28. November 2014)

total war: rome II

8GB-Kit AMD Radeon R9 Gamer Series, DDR3-2400, CL11


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. November 2014)

*Samsung HT-H5200* beim Amazon Sale. Damit habe ich schon einmal ein Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## der_yappi (29. November 2014)

Urlaub für nächstes Jahr im Herbst  schon jetzt gebucht...

 Spanien -Andalusien Rundreise-


----------



## jamie (30. November 2014)

Auch wenn ich diesen ganzen BlackFriday-Hype inklusive Leute, die sich über den Haufen trampeln, ziemlich dekadent finde, muss ich sagen, dass es doch einige nette Angebote gibt.

Habe mir Steven Slate Drums 4.0 Platinum für 80€ statt 120€ gegönnt und Steinberg HALion Symphonic Orchestra für 50€ statt 100€.


----------



## Florian97450 (2. Dezember 2014)

- Stativ
- SD-Speicherkarte
- Rucksack für DSLR
- IR-Fernauslöser für Nikon DSLR


----------



## MrSniperPhil (2. Dezember 2014)

Da schließ ich mich gleich mal an:

- EOS 700D
- Sigma 18-250mm 
- Batteriegriff
- Filter
- Kleinzeug


----------



## taks (2. Dezember 2014)

GeoMechanic Alpha-Key




dazu noch:
SandiskUltra SDHC (32GB, Class 10)
Joby GorillaPod Original Grau (Kunststoff)

PS: Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Sandschutz für meine Spiegelreflex aber finde irgendwie nix ^^


edit: Grad noch CS:GO und CoD2 gekauft


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (3. Dezember 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich gleich mal an:
> 
> - EOS 700D



Genau die habe ich mir am Wochenende auch gekauft, allerdings "nur" mit dem Kit-Objektiv 18-55mm. 
Welchen Filter hast du dafür gekauft?


----------



## quicktime87 (3. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir war es gestern:

2 Gehäuselüfter
CPU Lüfter
Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Dezember 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Genau die habe ich mir am Wochenende auch gekauft, allerdings "nur" mit dem Kit-Objektiv 18-55mm.
> Welchen Filter hast du dafür gekauft?



Ich hab hier noch n Kit-Objektiv rumfliegen, ich wollte n Großes 

Dazu gab es einen UV und einen zirkulär Polfilter, beides von Polaroid.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (3. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Ducky


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2014)

Eine Stromzange von Fluke, bis zu 400A AC, sollte in Kombination mit meinem Fluke 177 auch ziemlich genau sein.

Wozu? Weil.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Dezember 2014)

Die nackte Kanone -  Box-Set [Blu-ray]


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2014)

- Foto-Handschuhe Matin Gr. S, M und L  


Da jeder was anderes schreibt (fallen mal groß und mal zu klein aus) such ich mir die passenden raus und die anderen gehen zurück. 
Letztes Jahr ohne Handschuhe aufn Weihnachtsmarkt Fotos gemacht und fast gestorben vor Kälte. Damit sollte das Problem hoffentlich gelöst sein


----------



## kero81 (4. Dezember 2014)

Enduro Bike "Propain Tyee"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (4. Dezember 2014)

2 x 256 GB MX100 fürn Desktop  endlich mal bischen platz


----------



## torkol (6. Dezember 2014)

Das Samson Go Mic, da mein Headset kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## pagani-s (7. Dezember 2014)

SanDisk Ultra II 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHII-240G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Neo_One (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe vor kurzen die Corsair K70 RGB gekauft und eine Gainward GTX 970 Phantom.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Dezember 2014)

Driver SanFrancisco,  5 Sata Kabel und falls ich es noch nicht erwahnt habe 
I5 4460
His Amd Radeon r9 280 iceQ boost clock 
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Func Kb 460 mx Blue 
Msi H97 Guard Pro 
Crucial Mx100 256Gb 
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB 
Asus Brenner (retail, saulaut) 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2Tb 
E10 500 Watt


----------



## MfDoom (8. Dezember 2014)

Lego Mindstorms EV3
Der Kurze wird an Weihnachten ausrasten vor Freude


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2014)

CLK 3,2 l AMG


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Dezember 2014)

ne FireTV Box, das Ding ist ja sowas von niedlich^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. Dezember 2014)

einen Sony KD 55X8505b  dazu noch MIB 3 und the Avengers als 3D Bluray


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich Teil 1 & 2 als Blu Ray.


----------



## ro0ki (13. Dezember 2014)

Habe mich selber schon mal beschenkt:

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
AKG K612 Pro
Halmas ZM Mic1


----------



## Ironhide (13. Dezember 2014)

Powerline adapter. Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder abständig Multiplayer zocken. Mein Zimmer mit dem PC ist irgendwie in nem toten Winkel unseres Routers.


----------



## BertB (13. Dezember 2014)

ff xiii
ff xiii-2


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Dezember 2014)

Frisch ausgepackt...


----------



## Icedaft (13. Dezember 2014)

Macht es blaues Licht? 
Neue Comply Foams für meine Inears.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Dezember 2014)

Einen neuen WLAN Stick weil der alte kein Windows 8, 1 nag


----------



## bofri (13. Dezember 2014)

Nagelneuen *Thermalright Ultra-120 TRUE Copper* bei ebay geschossen


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Dezember 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Macht es blaues Licht?
> Neue Comply Foams für meine Inears.



Kann ich dir sagen wenn ich eine CPU für das Teil erstanden habe (Anfang Januar). 
Tut schon irgendwie weh das Ding nur angucken zu können, aber ich habe mich ja drauf eingelassen...


----------



## ro0ki (15. Dezember 2014)

Intel Xeon E3- 1240v3
MSI Z97 Gaming 3


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Dezember 2014)

Ne Inno3D GTX 970 HerculeZ X2 im Midnightshopping vergangene Nacht bei Mindfactory


----------



## Siegrief (16. Dezember 2014)

5x LM2596S DC-DC Step-Down Schaltregler 
+ Akku-Halter für Raspberry Pi


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fried_Knight (18. Dezember 2014)

Zwei Lizenzen für:

*Winrar*

Das gibt zwei Sterne im Gutmenschenbuch!


----------



## ebastler (19. Dezember 2014)

Mein erstes 3D gedrucktes Teil. Wurde mir im lokalen Hackerspace freundlicherweise gratis gedruckt. Faszinierende Gerätschaften, diese Drucker!

Leider war er glaub ich bei mir etwas zu schnell eingestellt, daher sind die senkrechten Wände etwas grob und uneben... Habe etwas mit 600er Papier drübergeschliffen, ist schon besser geworden.

In den nächsten Tagen sollte dann auch der dazugehörige Raspi A+ eintrudeln.


----------



## S754 (19. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt gerade
Zowie FK1 bei der Caseking Aktion

gestern
Superlux HD681


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Dezember 2014)

Geburtstagsgeschenke für Mutti


----------



## MfDoom (19. Dezember 2014)

Laphroig  Single Malt 18Jahre alt.  
Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Anticrist (19. Dezember 2014)

Elite: Dangerous


----------



## trigger831 (19. Dezember 2014)

Rasierapparat... für den Preis sollte der dann aber auch Kaffee kochen können.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Dezember 2014)

Nexus 6


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 - ZIPPO Geschenk-Set mit Benzin und Feuerstein-Spender
- Mike Oldfield - The Millennium Bell Live-Sight & Sound
- 20er Set Mini LED Weihnachtsbaumkerzen mit Batterien und Fernbedienung 
- Roeckl Vreden Handschuhe schwarz (Größe 8)
 und eine ZOTAC GTX 970 AMP! OMEGA Edition


----------



## onlygaming (21. Dezember 2014)

I5 2500K


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (21. Dezember 2014)

MSI R9 290


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2014)

Kerzen: ein Hund und eine Eule (als Kerze) und ein Pferd aus Holz


----------



## AnotherViking (21. Dezember 2014)

Dark souls 2.
Da es gerade im Angebot war, und einfach weil ich es mal probieren will.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Dezember 2014)

Gekauft nichts, aber dennoch Geld ausgegeben

50€ Spende für das Deutsche Rote Kreuz
25€ Spende für die Wikimedia


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2014)

Far Cry 3 Digital Deluxe Edition


----------



## Fried_Knight (22. Dezember 2014)

Eine Plasmakugel. Ich weiß gar nicht warum, aber ich wollte schon immer so ein Ding. Kind der 80er. Zufällig bei der Suche nach Beleuchtung für den PC drauf gestoßen.

Achso: außerdem liquid neons.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (23. Dezember 2014)

Dragon Age 3 im Mexikanischen Origin Store für 20€^^


----------



## Anticrist (23. Dezember 2014)

USB Stick
Lenovo Laptop für die Frau
Der Diktator Bluray
Bilderrahmen
Playstation 4 mit GTA5
Ipad Air 2
Chanel No 5
CoD Ghosts Xbone


----------



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Meine komplette Sig. innerhalb der letzten 30 Tage


----------



## BertB (24. Dezember 2014)

weihnachtsgeschenke:

internetradio
corsair m95 maus
sennheiser sport in-ears


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2014)

2400er G Skill  cl 8


----------



## ebastler (24. Dezember 2014)

Wholesale Product Snapshot Product name is Genuine BM35100 2100 mAh Battery for HTC One X+ Pluse S728e X+ LTE

Heute versendet... Mal schauen. Hoffentlich ist der wirklich original!


----------



## pocksworld (24. Dezember 2014)

BenQ GL2450H , 24 Zoll (Achtung, sind jede menge Einstellungen von Nöten aber dann gutes P/L, auch fürs Zocken geeignet, keine schlieren oder Input Lags). Ein Artic Twin Turbo 3 für meinen Düsenjäger 6950@6970, fummeliger einbau aber die Kühlleistung ist super!


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Dezember 2014)

Corsair H105 die auf meine MSI GTX 780 ti Lightning MOA Edition kommt und die H55 ersetzen wird. Karte wird zwar gut gekühlt aber ich will sie so kühl haben wie meine 680 damals und da reicht der 120 Radi nicht aus.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Dezember 2014)

KangerTech EMOW Mega 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fillmore (26. Dezember 2014)

Crucial MX100 mit 256GB  weil die M550 10 Tage Lieferzeit gehabt hätte. Da wäre mein Urlaub schon vorbei 
Aber die MX100 tut's auch


----------



## Anticrist (26. Dezember 2014)

PorzellanKaffeebecher fürs Auto
Autoschlüssel-Hülle Leder


----------



## xlacherx (27. Dezember 2014)

Ne ssd da meine 60gb für battlefield nicht mehr reichen


----------



## Dgx (27. Dezember 2014)

Nen I7-5820K auf nem Asus X99 Board mit 16 Gb DDR4-3000 Ram


----------



## BertB (27. Dezember 2014)

mordors schatten
8GB ddr3 2400-11-12-12-31


----------



## Anticrist (27. Dezember 2014)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst 

Mercedes-Benz Deutschland - Konfigurator - Mercedes-Benz C-Klasse Limousine Konfigurator


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2014)

Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare Digital Deluxe für 8,74 €


----------



## Gripschi (27. Dezember 2014)

Gebraucht 2 Ssds von Crucial zu 256 und 64GB. 3 Laptop hdds zu 320 100 40 GB. Für 45€?


----------



## BertB (27. Dezember 2014)

HP Envy 32" WQHD


----------



## shotta (27. Dezember 2014)

DeaD Space bei Steam


----------



## Aldeguerra (27. Dezember 2014)

Kopfhörer:
Sony MDR 1A DAC
300€ Saturn Hannover


----------



## TheSebi41 (27. Dezember 2014)

i5 4670K & Asus Z87I-Pro gebraucht


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2014)

20€ Spende für die Wikimedia Foundation (Wikipedia)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Dezember 2014)

Will Highway Signs  Blau&32Gb SdHc  als Ersatz für mein kränkelndes  Galaxy und die zugestopfte 8Gb Sd


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Dezember 2014)

Einen gebrauchten i7 3820


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Dezember 2014)

Eine gebrauchte G19.


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Dezember 2014)

Mac OS Show Leopard


----------



## BertB (29. Dezember 2014)

2x Gainward GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (3354) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (29. Dezember 2014)

Naruto Shippuden Ninja Storm 3


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2014)

Presonus Hd7 und 4 Hüllen für mein neues Handy


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Feuerwerk für rund 57€


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Dezember 2014)

Ne Menge Musik und nen Film im Playstore


----------



## XyZaaH (29. Dezember 2014)

Nen 2ds Transparent plus Pokemon Alpha Sapphire und smash bros DS


----------



## Aldeguerra (29. Dezember 2014)

iOS Spiel "Infinity Blade 3" für 99 Cents


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Dezember 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Nen 2ds Transparent plus Pokemon Alpha Sapphire und smash bros DS



Jetzt noch? Wollte mir einen 3DS kaufen, aber Anfang nächsten Jahres kommen ja schon die neuen Modelle. [emoji4]


----------



## dsdenni (30. Dezember 2014)

Postal 2 0.99€


----------



## Addi (30. Dezember 2014)

Werden wahrscheinlich nur wenige was mit anfangen können 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Dezember 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Jetzt noch? Wollte mir einen 3DS kaufen, aber Anfang nächsten Jahres kommen ja schon die neuen Modelle. [emoji4]


Scheißegal, Pokemon kann man auch ohne das neue Modell spielen [emoji14]


----------



## dsdenni (30. Dezember 2014)

Addi schrieb:


> Werden wahrscheinlich nur wenige was mit anfangen können
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne Kupplung! 
Aus den USA? 

Superlux HD 681 B
2,90€ König Ansteckmikro
Cruzerlite Case für mein Oneplus One
Beleuchtung für den PC


----------



## Addi (30. Dezember 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ne Kupplung!
> Aus den USA?


Das eine ist ne Kupplung das andere eine leichtere Schwungscheibe  Ja aus den USA 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Superlux HD 681 B
> 2,90€ König Ansteckmikro
> Cruzerlite Case für mein Oneplus One
> Beleuchtung für den PC




Viel Spaß mit den Kopfhörern, zu dem Preis echt top.


----------



## dsdenni (30. Dezember 2014)

Danke!


----------



## BertB (30. Dezember 2014)

ist die für ne harley davidson?

grade neuer ram angekommen,
eingebaut, läuft,
musste takt etwas runtergehen, da jetzt alle 4 bänke besetzt


----------



## Addi (30. Dezember 2014)

Nein das ist eine Sport/Rennkupplung für ein Honda Civic  Die Oem Kupplung ist zu schwach und das Auto wird über den Winter noch ne Leistungsspritze bekommen.


----------



## Iconoclast (31. Dezember 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Scheißegal, Pokemon kann man auch ohne das neue Modell spielen [emoji14]



Sehr richtig. Ich warte trotzdem noch, auch wenn es schwer ist.


----------



## dsdenni (31. Dezember 2014)

Addi schrieb:


> Nein das ist eine Sport/Rennkupplung für ein Honda Civic  Die Oem Kupplung ist zu schwach und das Auto wird über den Winter noch ne Leistungsspritze bekommen.



Dann warte ich mal bis du Turbo, Intercooler usw postest


----------



## der_yappi (1. Januar 2015)

Mein erstes eBook => *Er ist wieder da*


----------



## True Monkey (1. Januar 2015)

Neuer AMG Chip für meinen Benz


----------



## Neo_One (2. Januar 2015)

Nen Lg-24GM77


----------



## bingo88 (2. Januar 2015)

Ein Nord Lead 4, Kabel und Gitarrensaiten.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Januar 2015)

Jahreskarte fürs Schwimmbad - keine Schlange mehr an der Kasse


----------



## soth (3. Januar 2015)

Ein Zugticket. Konnte aber keinen Platz mehr reservieren


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2015)

"black forest games collection" auf steam


----------



## XyZaaH (3. Januar 2015)

Eine Zweite MX100 256Gb für Mac OS


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2015)

Eine Geldwertkarte für's örtliche Schwimmbad. Weihnachtskilos wegbrennen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Januar 2015)

Eine pinke PowerBank


----------



## Technojunky (4. Januar 2015)

battlefield 4 premium


----------



## Nickles (4. Januar 2015)

Verdammt viel


0.50m SATA 6Gb/s Anschlusskabel SATA Stecker auf SATA Stecker Gelb gewinkelt unten/mit Arretierung

Menge: 2 
Einzelpreis: € 3,90* 
Gesamtpreis: € 7,80*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 9,94* 
Gesamtpreis: € 9,94*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 Tower Kühler

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 12,70* 
Gesamtpreis: € 12,70*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verbatim DVD+R 4.7 GB 10er Spindel (43498)

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 2,71* 
Gesamtpreis: € 2,71*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 53,75* 
Gesamtpreis: € 53,75*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Logitech C170 HD Webcam USB

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 14,54* 
Gesamtpreis: € 14,54*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


A4tech Bloody B120 USB Deutsch schwarz/rot

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 26,45* 
Gesamtpreis: € 26,45*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Service Level Gold*

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 4,90* 
Gesamtpreis: € 4,90*











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Corsair 2,5" auf 3,5" Einbaurahmen für SSDs (CSSD-BRKT)

Menge: 2 
Einzelpreis: € 3,94* 
Gesamtpreis: € 7,88*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LogiLink Gaming Mouse Pad 400 mm x 300 mm schwarz

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 2,83* 
Gesamtpreis: € 2,83*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 9,94* 
Gesamtpreis: € 9,94*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT256MX100SSD1)

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 91,92* 
Gesamtpreis: € 91,92*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.00m HDMI1.4 Anschlusskabel High-Speed mit Ethernet 19pol HDMI Stecker auf 19pol HDMI Stecker Schwarz

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 4,90* 
Gesamtpreis: € 4,90*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


128GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT128MX100SSD1)

Menge: 1 
Einzelpreis: € 59,33* 
Gesamtpreis: € 59,33*


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Januar 2015)

ok, zwei Tage her, aber eine Zowie FK1


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> ok, zwei Tage her, aber eine Zowie FK1



Cool! 



Ich hab die Tage ne neue 365 Tage Lizenz für Kaspersky Internet Security 2015 gekauft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2015)

Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise (3D Bluray)
Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde (3D Bluray)

Tefal FV2350 Dampfbügeleisen  
Quigg Digitaler Wasserkocher 3000W (echt geil das Ding, mein alter Wasserkocher brauch 10min, dieser vllt 30sek  )

Intellicom Android Watchfaces Premium  

Anker (3-pack) Premium USB-Kabel (A -> Micro B)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (6. Januar 2015)

Crucial MX100 512GB, 256GB sind einfach zu wenig.^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Januar 2015)

Ein Buch


----------



## Kapotth (6. Januar 2015)

BenQ BL2410PT - ich hätte schon viel eher einen zweiten Monitor kaufen sollen


----------



## Hardwell (6. Januar 2015)

eine 32 gb micro sd karte


----------



## DeepXtreme (7. Januar 2015)

- WD Green EZRX 3TB
- Bitfenix Recon


----------



## HollyD (7. Januar 2015)

Diverse Kabelkämme


----------



## Nickles (7. Januar 2015)

*Einzelheiten Ihrer Bestellung*
8540557 Cooltek Lüftergitter für 120mm Lüfter schwarz (FGR-120B) Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 5 x € 1,63* € 8,15* 
8540555 Cooltek Lüftergitter für 140mm Lüfter schwarz (Gitter 140 - schwarz) Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 
3 x € 1,74* € 5,22* 8362458 Sharkoon Lüftergitter mit Filter für 120mm Lüfter schwarz (SK-0204) Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 
1 x € 1,88* € 1,88* 8313426 InLine 3-pin-Molex Buchse auf 6x 3-pin Molex Stecker Adapterkabel für Lüfter (33436) Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 
1 x € 2,84* € 2,84* 16586 Revoltec Dark Red 120x120x25mm 1200 U/min 23 dB(A) rot Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 
1 x € 4,84* € 4,84* 8476148 Silverstone FN121-P-L rot 120x120x25mm 1200 U/min 25 dB(A) transparent Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 
1 x € 5,85* € 5,85* 8600071 Corsair SP140 LED Red High Static Pressure 140x140x25mm 1440 U/min 29.3 dB(A) schwarz/transparent Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 
1 x € 12,51* € 12,51* 8326230 0.30m SATA 6Gb/s Anschlusskabel SATA Stecker auf SATA Stecker Gelb gewinkelt unten/mit Arretierung Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 
2 x € 3,90* € 7,80* 8394241 Revoltec W105 USB silber/schwarz Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 
1 x € 5,06* € 5,06* 8380531 Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 Waermeleitpaste 2.7g Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 
1 x € 2,76* € 2,76* 8445369 Genius KB-110X PS/2 Deutsch schwarz Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 
1 x € 6,62* € 6,62* 8093793 2GB G.Skill NT Series DDR2-800 DIMM CL5 Single Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein 2 x € 22,88* € 45,76* 15590 Service Level Gold 1 x € 4,90* € 4,90


und
*3 x *InLine Lüfterschrauben 5,0 x 10,0mm, schwarz (50 Stück)


----------



## Nickles (7. Januar 2015)

Grade eine 7950 GX 2 auf ebay gekaufdt, wollte immer schon mal Mikroruckler Live erleben


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2015)

Amazongutschein eingelöst und mal testweise ein Stereo-Kopfhoerer img Stage Line MD-6800: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente bestellt.


----------



## Nickles (8. Januar 2015)

Bei caseking geshoppt 

*Anzahl:**Artikel:**Arikel-Nr.:**Einzelpreis:**Preis:*1 x  InLine Druckluft-Reiniger - 400mlZUMR-0046,90 EUR*6,90 EUR*1 x  Präzisions-Schraubendreher-Set, 11-teiligZUWS-0746,90 EUR*6,90 EUR*1 x  Kabelbinder Set 10 Stück 250mm - blackZUUV-0271,90 EUR*1,90 EUR*1 x  NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan-ControllerLULS-20324,90 EUR*24,90 EUR*1 x  Antec Kühler H2O 650 Komplett-WasserkühlungWASE-20949,90 EUR*49,90 EUR*1 x  King Mod Klettkabelbinder, 12,5 x 1000mm - mit Logo 


----------



## ebastler (8. Januar 2015)

Bei mylemon.at ne kleine Bestellung aufgegeben:

-1 x 16GB (2*8) Kit G.Skill TridentX 2400 CL10
-2 x Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000 PWM


----------



## heartcell (8. Januar 2015)

1 x Corsair Vengeance K70  mx brown


----------



## S754 (8. Januar 2015)

1 x Lepai LP-2020A
1 x JBL Control One Paar silber
1 x Ortofon DJ S Concorde
1 x Pioneer PLX-1000 Turntable schwarz


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2015)

Bester Film 2014


----------



## Nickles (8. Januar 2015)

Bei ebay Geholt:
Intel Core2 Duo Prozessor E6300 - 1,86 GHZ  <- wird auf 3 GHZ geprügelt 

*Grafikkarte MSI NX7500LE-TD256E  <- 1 euro + 1 euro Versand, wollte einfach nur meinen ersten ebay kauf machen um zu sehen wie alles vor sich geht *

Und gerade bei MF bestellt:
Thermaltake Urban T81 mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz 140+versand+service level gold

Edit:
Das shoppen geht weitewr
Noch ein Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 - 1,86 GHz Dual-Core (HH80557PH0362M) Prozessor für 2.50 ink versand
Mal schaun welcher besser im OC dasteht

Weiterer Edit:
Nickles im Kaufrausch
Noch ein 775er
Intel Celeron 420 1,6GHz Sockel 775 SL9XP FSB800 512KB *Nur 35Watt*
2.99 euro ink versand

Edit: Noch einen geschossen Viel Spaß mit Intel Pentium Dual-Core E6500 2x2,93 GHz * Wolfdale3M-Kern!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Januar 2015)

Ein billiger DVBT Receiver(sehr schlau konstruiert dat Teil Lüftungslöcher nach oben, Staub also direkt auf die Platine) und ein billiger Kartenleser


----------



## ebastler (11. Januar 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ein billiger DVBT Receiver(sehr schlau konstruiert dat Teil Lüftungslöcher nach oben, Staub also direkt auf die Platine) und ein billiger Kartenleser


in der Tat schlau konstruiert, Kamineffekt. Warme Luft zieht nach oben weg^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> in der Tat schlau konstruiert, Kamineffekt. Warme Luft zieht nach oben weg^^


Is aber nicht so schlau wenn nachher alles voller Staub ist. Naja Hauptsache er hält länger als der Alte


----------



## Special_Flo (11. Januar 2015)

GoPro Hero 3 White für 145 € inkl.
I5 2500(non k) für 95 € inkl.
3 x XLR Kabel fürn Verein --> 79,90€


----------



## Nickles (11. Januar 2015)

O_O
Muss echt mal mehr Erfahrungen  mit ebay machen, hab komplett vercheckt dass ich dort auf Sachen geboten habe die noch lange andauerten
Auf einmal kam die mail ich hätte das hier erboten
*Asus EAH3870X2 1GB TOP
* ok denne xD

Und nochmals MF
 	8456653	600 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze 
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
1 x	€ 67,15*	€ 67,15*	 

 	8323661	Arctic Cooling Arctic MX-2 Waermeleitpaste 8g 
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
1 x	€ 2,94*	€ 2,94*	 

 	39836	Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 Tower Kühler 
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
1 x	€ 12,73*	€ 12,73*	 

 	8454091	CoolerMaster Hyper T4 Tower Kühler 
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
1 x	€ 21,11*	€ 21,11*	 

 	15590	Service Level Gold	1 x	€ 4,90*	€ 4,90*	 

 	8367742	32 GB Transcend JetFlash 700 schwarz USB 3.0 
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
1 x	€ 12,90*	€ 12,90*	â€‹


----------



## Speicherpapst (12. Januar 2015)

GTX 770 fuer 200 Euro


----------



## raceandsound (12. Januar 2015)

Sony Xperia Z3 Bronze
Nespresso Lattissima Pro
Samsung UE55H6470

...und die Woche noch Teile für meinen Rechner...^^


----------



## Technojunky (12. Januar 2015)

zwar schon anfang dezember bestellt aber erst heute am start : VDSL 50 von der telekom.... 16k war so lame..  hab allein durch die 50k den ping mehr als halbiert...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2015)

Technojunky schrieb:


> zwar schon anfang dezember bestellt aber erst heute am start : VDSL 50 von der telekom.... 16k war so lame..  hab allein durch die 50k den ping mehr als halbiert...



Nur das die Geschwindigkeit nichts mit dem Ping zutun hat. Viele haben sogar einen schlechteren Ping bei wechsel zu VDSL. Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch und viel Spaß (weiß selber meine 50k zu schätzen ). 

Topic:

Ein weiteres Jahr meine Domain und Serverkosten


----------



## TammerID (13. Januar 2015)

Logitech G910 Orion Spark
QPAD QH-90




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (14. Januar 2015)

EBay: estellung verschickt: Asus EAH3870X2 1GB TOP - absolute Spitzengrafik in gutem Zustand


----------



## Siegrief (14. Januar 2015)

OnePlus One Bamboo StyleSwap Cover  
Völlig unerwartet irgendwie eine Invite gekriegt


----------



## Nickles (14. Januar 2015)

Ebay:
Viel Spaß mit 16 Stück Prozessoren Sockel 775 Sockel T / Core2Duo DualCore Pentium4 Celeron D!

und 
ebay:
E4300 Intel Core 2 Duo 775 SL9TB (2MB Cache, 1,8GHz, 800 MHz FSB) #4998
1 Rolle PP-Klebeband braun Paketband Packband Paketklebeband 48mm x 66m
LogiLink RP0001 Reinigungsspray Spary Duster Druck Luft Dose 400ml Tastatur
500 Stück Kabelbinder Sortiment Set schwarz UV-beständig NEU
E2140 Intel Pentium Dual Core 775 SLA93


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2015)

- MIKE OLDFIELD -THE MILLENNIUM BELL LIVE-SIGHT AND SOUND-2 CD | eBay
- Samsung ssd 850 evo 1 tb | eBay


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. Januar 2015)

Ibanez TS9 Tubescreamer --> Ich werde arm


----------



## S754 (16. Januar 2015)

Prayer (Extended) [Vinyl LP]: Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## AnotherViking (17. Januar 2015)

AC/DC Tickets!


----------



## MaxRink (17. Januar 2015)

Serverparts



Spoiler



---------- [ Artikel ] ----------

Anzahl:1Art.-Nr.:TL9U26Einzelpreis:€ 10,[SUP]90*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 10,[SUP]90*[/SUP]Beschreibung:NF-S12B redux-1200 120x120xx25, GehäuselüfterLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:2Art.-Nr.:NMZLN0Einzelpreis:€ 6,[SUP]20*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 12,[SUP]40*[/SUP]Beschreibung:Mouse M100, MausLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:1Art.-Nr.:GWEA46Einzelpreis:€ 189,[SUP]90*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 189,[SUP]90*[/SUP]Beschreibung:P9D WS, MainboardLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:1Art.-Nr.:LGXI09Einzelpreis:€ 20,[SUP]30*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 20,[SUP]30*[/SUP]Beschreibung:Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter, NetzwerkadapterLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:4Art.-Nr.:AGBW07Einzelpreis:€ 96,[SUP]70*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 386,[SUP]80*[/SUP]Beschreibung:WD30EFRX 3 TB, FestplatteLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:2Art.-Nr.:ICHF27AOEinzelpreis:€ 38,[SUP]40*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 76,[SUP]80*[/SUP]Beschreibung:DIMM 4 GB ECC DDR3-1600, ArbeitsspeicherLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:1Art.-Nr.:TQXCEGEinzelpreis:€ 68,[SUP]20*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 68,[SUP]20*[/SUP]Beschreibung:LBX-02B-U3-OP, GehäuseLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:1Art.-Nr.:NTZMA8Einzelpreis:€ 44,[SUP]20*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 44,[SUP]20*[/SUP]Beschreibung:Wireless Comfort Desktop 5000, Maus, TastaturLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:1Art.-Nr.:TN5V2E01Einzelpreis:€ 70,[SUP]60*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 70,[SUP]60*[/SUP]Beschreibung:STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W, NetzteilLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:2Art.-Nr.:TL9U30Einzelpreis:€ 12,[SUP]50*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 25,-[SUP]*[/SUP]Beschreibung:NF-P14s redux-1200 140x140x25, GehäuselüfterLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:1Art.-Nr.:CDBL10Einzelpreis:€ 8,[SUP]50*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 8,[SUP]50*[/SUP]Beschreibung:iHDS11, DVD-ROMLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:2Art.-Nr.:TL9E15Einzelpreis:€ 8,[SUP]60*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 17,[SUP]20*[/SUP]Beschreibung:"Wingboost 2" Snow White Plus 2 140x140x25, GehäuselüfterLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:4Art.-Nr.:TL7U12Einzelpreis:€ 9,[SUP]30*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 37,[SUP]20*[/SUP]Beschreibung:NF-B9 redux 1600, GehäuselüfterLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:1Art.-Nr.:HWEI1NEinzelpreis:€ 247,[SUP]60*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 247,[SUP]60*[/SUP]Beschreibung:Xeon® Prozessor E3-1246V3, CPULieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar  Anzahl:1Art.-Nr.:IMHMCPEinzelpreis:€ 55,[SUP]90*[/SUP]Gesamtpreis:€ 55,[SUP]90*[/SUP]Beschreibung:MX100 2,5" SSD 128 GBLieferung:Lieferung zwischen Mo. 19. und Di. 20. Januar


----------



## Nickles (18. Januar 2015)

Ebay: Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 - 2,53 GHz Dual-Core Prozessor 775 CPU


----------



## Bash0r (19. Januar 2015)

Sonos Playbar, nachdem ich die Canton DM 90.2 wieder zurück geschickt habe


----------



## chewara (19. Januar 2015)

Denon AVR-X1100W 7.2 AV-Receiver


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (19. Januar 2015)

Ready Player One
Sehr sehr cooles Buch. Empfehlung!


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Januar 2015)

ASUS PB298Q, 29" (90LM00C0-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Januar 2015)

Jolly91 - 09.12.2015 schrieb:


> Also entweder eine Samsung SSD EVO / PRO 1Tb, oder ein X99 System.
> 
> Beides zusammen wäre ja unvernünftig.



Wen die Samsung SSD 830 - 256gb immer voll ist, kommt halt eine 850 Pro 1TB daher. Man nimmt halt gern das ganze, und nutzt es bis es hin ist, und wer will schon auf was verzichten.


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2015)

15 € Guthaben für meinen LIDL-Surfstick.


----------



## Skally75 (19. Januar 2015)

Superlux HD-681 EVO


----------



## lg36 (19. Januar 2015)

Yamaha RX-A840 und dazu 2x Palmer Pan 04 + Verkabelung weil ich eine Brummschleife hatte !


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Januar 2015)

Ein kaum gebrauchtes, 9 Monate altes MSI GE40

Test MSI GE40-i760M2811 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Januar 2015)

Geschenkt bekommen - bezahlen ich aber bisschen LogiLink Lenkrad Drift OZ orange


----------



## XyZaaH (19. Januar 2015)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Ready Player One
> Sehr sehr cooles Buch. Empfehlung!


Hab ich schon vor 1.  Jahr gelesen, seitdem noch 2 mal. Absolutes Lieblingsbuch


----------



## Neo_One (19. Januar 2015)

Vor ein paar Tagen: Microlab B-77 Boxen und bq! Straight Power 10 500 Watte.


----------



## DeepXtreme (20. Januar 2015)

Norton Security & Tinte


----------



## JC88 (20. Januar 2015)

Meine WaKü gewartet:
Neue Pumpe (Aquastream XT Advanced)
Neue Schläuche ( Transparent Masterkleer 16/13)
und neue Flüssigkeit (Rot)


----------



## Captn (21. Januar 2015)

Einen Harman Kardon AVR 155, den ich günstig geschossen habe . Ich hoffe ja, das Ding funzt auch so wie in der Beschreibung. Des Weiteren habe ich Kingdom Come Deliverance gebacked, wenn auch recht spät


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Januar 2015)

Be quiet Pure Rock  damit die Boxed Tröte endlich in die Tonne kann


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2015)

Mal wieder gutes Werkzeug. Macht sich super neben meinem Fluke DMM


----------



## Schischkoo (22. Januar 2015)

Logitech G19s Tastatur und eine Logitech G602 Gaming Maus. 

Jetzt bin ich noch an dem Logitech G930 Headset dran.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Januar 2015)

Tue Dir selbst einen Gefallen und vergiß das G930, da gibt es wirklich besseres.

Einen gebrauchten FIIO Olympus E10.


----------



## Captn (22. Januar 2015)

Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition für PC


----------



## Seabound (22. Januar 2015)

_Lord of the Fallen_ auf Amazon


----------



## drebbin (22. Januar 2015)

Sony dsc-wx350 mit zwei Schnellen Speicherkarten und ner dazugehörigen Tasche.

Denke mal es wird genügen, bin nicht einmal hobbyfotograf. Aber vom Nachwuchs muss natürlich so einiges festgehalten werden 

Dazu noch eine weichplastik-minnie-maus als mobile Nachtlampe für meine Junge Dame.
Der Disney-Aufschlag ist mehr als selbst bewusst...aber wie man sieht nicht abschreckend genug ^^


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (23. Januar 2015)

Saints Row:Gat out of Hell
Wieder total abgespacet abschlachten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2015)

Gebraucht für 200€ ein Tamron SP AF 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di VC für meine Canon


----------



## JC88 (23. Januar 2015)

Eisbrecher - Schock


----------



## onlygaming (26. Januar 2015)

i5 2500K Z77 Extreme 3 und meine Asus GTX 660 OC


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Januar 2015)

Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 Sockel LGA2011 | eBay


----------



## S754 (29. Januar 2015)

Dell Professional P2415Q, 24" (210-ADYV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Gebraucht für 200€ ein Tamron SP AF 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di VC für meine Canon



Schöne Linse - viel Spaß damit 


BTT:
2x CDs
Geschenkvorbereitung für den 3ten runden ner guten Freundin (Keksdose, Celebrations, Giottos, Musikkarte) noch zu bestellen => MyDays Gutschein


----------



## Lappa (30. Januar 2015)

Eine R9 280 und zum testen ein LC Power LC-CC-120 CPU Kühler


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Januar 2015)

I'll Be There for You von Rembrandts | CD | gebraucht | eBay 
15 Zoll Auto Radzierblenden Radkappen Design Silverstone Pro Black 
Scheibenabdeckung Frostabdeckung Frontscheibe Abdeckung Winterschutz (157 x 88 cm) Amazon.de: Auto 
APA 89046 Eiskratzer mit Schneebesen Deluxe: Amazon.de: Auto 
SONAX 03401000 Gummipflege: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## S754 (1. Februar 2015)

Ein Fractal Design R5


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2015)

Ganz viel 

- Behringer XENYX 802USB 
- M-Audio Studiophile AV 30 
- Hama Hook-Style (64GB, USB 2.0, Grau, Silber) 
- Corsair ValueSelect (1x, 4GB, DDR3-1066, SODIMM 204)
- uvm..


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (6. Februar 2015)

Neuen Arbeitsspeicher 

Nen 8Gig Kit Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600

Dafür ist mein Kingston ValueRam in den Rechner eines Kumpels gewandert ^^


----------



## ebastler (6. Februar 2015)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Neuen Arbeitsspeicher
> 
> Nen 8Gig Kit Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600
> 
> Dafür ist mein Kingston ValueRam in den Rechner eines Kumpels gewandert ^^



Ich hab 2*4GB von den Corsairs nutzlos rumliegen und suche einen Käufer^^


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (7. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab 2*4GB von den Corsairs nutzlos rumliegen und suche einen Käufer^^



Öhm, okay?

Das sind auch die hier, die du hast? 
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hätt ich das früher gewusst ^^ Ist nur die Frage, was ich mit 16GB Ram machen sollte


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. Februar 2015)

Far Cry 4 Season Pass auf Amazon

und

Tomb Raider GOTY + alle DLC´s auf Steam


----------



## der_yappi (7. Februar 2015)

Kaspersky Internet Security 201
1 Jahr // 2 User Lizenz​

Klamotten fürs Geschäft


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

Eine neue Handyhülle


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Februar 2015)

- 4 Motoren
- einen Rahmen
- ...
Zusammengefasst: einen Quadrocopter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2015)

Filme und ein Game, PC Hardware für einen Kollegen und eine neue Waage um meinen Kadaver zu schätzen. Dann gab es da noch nen Lackstift für meine Gurke sowie etwas Werkzeug und Socken für die kalten Tage


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2015)

Neue Jacke und eine neue Armbanduhr.


----------



## leaf348 (11. Februar 2015)

Star Wars Humble Bundle

btw, würde die Steam-Keys von Starfighter, Dark Forces und Dark Forces 2 verschenken falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Februar 2015)

2x Tickets für "Eure Mütter"


----------



## kero81 (11. Februar 2015)

Einen Helm zum verbiegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leaf348 (12. Februar 2015)

Tropico 5


----------



## taks (12. Februar 2015)

Lenovo ThinkPad T450s


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. Februar 2015)

Steamcard


----------



## s-icon (12. Februar 2015)

In 2 Tagen ist Valentinstag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (12. Februar 2015)

So, jetzt wird eine Weile nix mehr gekauft 
Musste leider noch ein neues Gehäuse dazu bestellen weil im Jetzigen nicht alle Festplatten Platz haben ^^

1x Seagate Desktop (1000GB, 3.5", Desktop)
1x Crucial M550 (128GB, 2.5")
1x Crucial M550 (256GB, 2.5")
1x Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit, OEM (DE, 64-bit)
1x Crucial Ballistix Tactical (2x, 4GB, DDR3-1600, DIMM 240)
1x Fractal Define R4 - Black Pearl (Midi Tower)


----------



## sp01 (16. Februar 2015)

Neurs NT, ist ein 530W Hamburg von Termalteke geworden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*



sp01 schrieb:


> Neurs NT, ist ein 530W Hamburg von Termalteke geworden.


Mein Beileid. Das liefert übrigens auch 930 Watt, also tolles Teil, befeuert ein Triple SLI, weil es sich niemals abschaltet


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Passend zu den ersten Sonnenstrahlen, meine Sonnenbrille für diesen Sommer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. Das liefert übrigens auch 930 Watt, also tolles Teil, befeuert ein Triple SLI, weil es sich niemals abschaltet



 Dass sich sowas Netzteil nennen darf.

Destiny für PS4


----------



## Technojunky (16. Februar 2015)

stuff bei real,-
kekse,schoki,lakritz,bier... sehr geiler einkauf


----------



## leaf348 (17. Februar 2015)

1x 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold 
1x 32 GB Corsair Voyager GT rot/schwarz USB 3.0


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Februar 2015)

Alles was schwarz ist kam in den letzten zwei Wochen. 
Ics Tactical Grip
Ics Upper Reciever
SWS 12.5" Ris
14.5" outer barrel


(ist eine airsoft und legal, falls unerwünscht bitte löschen.) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Februar 2015)

2 x Cryorig XT140 und 2 x XF140
Mal schauen, ob sie meine Spectre Pro ablösen können. Wenn sie gefallen, ersetzen sie auch den DeadSilence Lüfter an der Seitenwand meines Vaters Rechner.

edit:
Nun verglichen: Die Spectre Pro hauen alles weg. Die Cryorig sind in keiner Disziplin herausragend. Die DeadSilence sind am leisesten.


----------



## XyZaaH (17. Februar 2015)

Am 13.2 (Release)  den new 3ds xl


----------



## s-icon (18. Februar 2015)

Ncase M1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TammerID (18. Februar 2015)

Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 PCI-Express Sound Karte


----------



## Obilankenobi (18. Februar 2015)

DX Racer R Serie in Rot Schwarz, bin mal gespannt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. Februar 2015)

N paar Klamotten.


----------



## lg36 (18. Februar 2015)

Eine M550 mit 512gb !


----------



## El-Wizard (19. Februar 2015)

Banished (Tipp!) : Shining Rock Software
HTC One : HTC One M8 mit Vertrag und Allnet Flatrate 

Das HTC One kann ich zwar noch nicht bewerten (noch nicht da) ; aber Banished ist dank Download nach wenigen Minuten einsatzbereit gewesen, Top Spiel. Es kommt ja nur von einem einzelnen Entwickler, absolute Empfehlung!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2015)

Einen neuen Kaffeevollautomaten.


----------



## s-icon (20. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leaf348 (20. Februar 2015)

Kenwood Electronics KFC-E1055 - Doppelkonus Lautsprecher


----------



## Madfurion (20. Februar 2015)

Hardware für meinen neuen Gaming PC, wenn alles gut geht kommt es sogar schon morgen alles an.


----------



## Shona (20. Februar 2015)

Neue (Arbeits-)Schuhe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2015)

Crucial MX100 mit 256Gig
Western Digital MyCloud NAS mit 3TB
_Ein Sommer in der Provence_ (BluRay)
Adapterstecker Schuko auf 2x Euro2


----------



## s-icon (21. Februar 2015)

Kleine Auswahl an der besten Zahnpasta



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Februar 2015)

Ein Bluray Laufwerk mit IDE Anschluss. Ja richtig gelesen, da es einfach 50% günstiger als SATA-Modelle war.


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Februar 2015)

1. Eine Lederkombi von ISX in schwarz: IXS Lederkombi Conquest  (habe allerdings nur 399 Flocken bezahlt)
2. Neue Handschuhe in schwarz:  Büse Donington Handschuh - FC-Moto.de


----------



## Special_Flo (21. Februar 2015)

Zylinderkopfdichtung und Schrauben für meinem "Neuen" Corsa B Sport mit x16xe 
Bald geht das GoKart auf fahrt


----------



## Lee (22. Februar 2015)

Ein Lenovo Thinkpad T450s !
Dazu ne SSD und nen MiniDP->HDMI Adapter, sowie ein HDD Case für die verbaute HDD, die gegen die SSD getauscht wird 
Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf das Gerät ;D


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Februar 2015)

Ne100 MBit Leitung 
Endlich im Zeitalter des Internets angekommen xD


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Februar 2015)

Watch Dogs und NFS Rivials

@XyZaah
Willkommen im Club


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Februar 2015)

6 CDs bei Nuclear Blast:

Textures - Dualism
Epica - Requiem for The Indifferent
Annotations of an autopsy - The Reign of darkness
Mnemic - Passender 
Mnemic - Mnemesis
Mnemic - Sons of The System

War mal wieder an der Zeit für metallische Musik.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Februar 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Passender Anschluss oder Adapter?



Sowohl als auch: Slim IDE auf IDE und das dann an's Board 

@Topic: Schutzhüllen für meine BD Steelbooks


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. Februar 2015)

Ein paar RPi2´s


----------



## leaf348 (23. Februar 2015)

Call of Juarez Gunslinger


----------



## freezy94 (25. Februar 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nehme an du hast den New 3DS auch? Ist die Bildstabilität deutlich besser als beim Vorgängermodell?

B2T: Habe mir Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate für den 3DS gegönnt. Ist deutlich besser als Monster Hunter Tri für die Wii, denn dort wurde ich bitter enttäuscht wie wenig Content enthalten ist - in MH3U ist es deutlich besser. 
Werde mir bald auch Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate kaufen und schauen was es noch für interessante Spiele gibt. Die neuen Pokemon Remakes werde ich mir wohl günstig gebraucht kaufen - das Spiel ist mir deutlich zu einfach geworden...


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Februar 2015)

Nightwish - Endless Forms Most Beautiful vorbestellt in der limitierten Auflage für 40 Tacken.


----------



## thunderofhate (25. Februar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Nightwish - Endless Forms Most Beautiful vorbestellt in der limitierten Auflage für 40 Tacken.


Was hältst du von der neuen Sängerin Floor?
War recht überrascht als ich mitbekam, dass sie nun bei Nightwish ist.


----------



## s-icon (25. Februar 2015)

Stone Island Weste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-icon (27. Februar 2015)

JC Jeans




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2015)

Ein ext. DVD LW, ein Mouse Pad, eine 256GB Crucial MX100 SSD, dazu noch 6 Filme auf BR. Abseits vom PC ein paar Handtücher und einen Teppich für das Badezimmer


----------



## S754 (27. Februar 2015)

Eine gebrauchte GT 640


----------



## Klutten (27. Februar 2015)

Zur Beachtung:

Hier mussten in letzter Zeit massenhaft Beiträge gelöscht werden! Unterhaltungen sind hier ebenso unerwünscht, wie simple Mitteilungen, welches Nahrungsmittel gerade erworben wurde. Im Zweifelsfall mal bitte den Startbeitrag lesen.

@ Topic

gerade gekauft, damit das Auto mal wieder glänzt:
1x Flex Poliermaschine für 375€
Zubehör bei Lupus Autopflege für 265€


----------



## der_yappi (2. März 2015)

Heute günstig im DSLR-Forum geschossen:

Olympus m.Zuiko 40-150R f4-5.6 

So wies aussieht wird das gesamte µFT-Equipment  günstig gebraucht erstanden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2015)

Nen Klappstuhl ähh Klappstulle ähh Klapp PC oder so. Das 350 Taler Notebook von Aldi Nord ( das vorletzte in der Stadt )


----------



## ebastler (2. März 2015)

Bus-Semesterabo um 129€ 
Grundnahrungsmitte: Milch, Mehl, Brot, Bier
Ein Laborbuch für das Grundpraktikum 1, Versuche Protokollieren.
Hoffentlich bald: Lenovo T450S, aber nur, wenn nvidia endlich in die Gänge kommt und diese scheiß GeForce 940M rausbringt -.-


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

Beste Jeans, uvergleichbares Tragegefühl und Haptik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fxler (3. März 2015)

Scythe Kaze Master PRO Fan-Controler


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. März 2015)

Ich hab mich verliebt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFeenix (6. März 2015)

Crucial BX100 250GB als Amazon Blitzangebot


----------



## XyZaaH (6. März 2015)

Farber Castell Füller, crimpzange, auflegewerkzeug, abisolierer, kabeltester


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2015)

Ein Pfund Dübel, und ein Bürste. Nein nicht fürs Haar sondern für den Lokus. Dazu noch das übliche Gerümpel für die Frostzone und die PCGH


----------



## Technojunky (9. März 2015)

2x Elder Scrolls online für 22 euro bestellt. Heut aufs handy geguckt für den Packstation Pin und was ist? : Die sendung wurde fehlgeleitet und wird neu adressiert -.-   DHL regelt


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2015)

Eine MX100 256GB als Präsent sowie ein neues 2,5" USB 3.0 Gehäuse, weil sich die Platine des vorherigen Gehäuses mit Kurzschluss verabschiedet hat (glücklicherweise ohne Folgen für die HDD).


----------



## BertB (9. März 2015)

dragon age inquisition


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2015)

Eine neue Maus, da die alte an Kabelbruch zugrunde gegangen ist...

Mionix Naos 7000, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. März 2015)

Eine zweite R9 270, um mal in den Genuß von maximalen Settings im ETS2 zu kommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2015)

Dying Light für PS4 und Dragonball Xenoverse für PS4


----------



## lg36 (10. März 2015)

https://geizhals.at/zotac-geforce-g...on-zt-90107-10p-a1215670.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

aber eine gebrauchte die 1 Monat alt ist um 300€


----------



## chronic (11. März 2015)

Sata 3 sleeve in rot und weiss sowie schrumpfschlauch


----------



## s-icon (11. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (11. März 2015)

*Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Eine SSD für Xubuntu

@Witcher
Ja, falscher Thread


----------



## Witcher (11. März 2015)

Ein Paar Canton Plus S

@AWR4Fi Falscher Thread oder?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. März 2015)

Medikamente - verfluchte Grippe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Medizin​


----------



## 14Hannes88 (12. März 2015)

Aus dem Schnäppchenführer: Titan Fall für 9.99 und dazu gleich noch kostenlos den Season Pass.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. März 2015)

Endlich einen vernünftigen Taschenrechner...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2015)

2 Paar Schuhe


----------



## BertB (13. März 2015)

asus t100taf
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/91hr23mzCkL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2015)

Hatte mir die Tage noch ein paar Windows Lizenzen gegönnt, zu mehr hat es hier ja nicht gereicht


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

2 Jahre hab ich danach gesucht, jetzt hab ich den endlich


----------



## zLein (14. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> 2 Jahre hab ich danach gesucht, jetzt hab ich den endlich


 Und was ist an dem so besonders? )

Ich hab mir Sky-Eben für das Köln-Spiel gegönnt


----------



## s-icon (14. März 2015)

Die Monogramouflage Teile sind  limitiert, sie stammen aus einer kooperation aus Louis Vuitton und Takashi Murakami. 
Eine Tasche und einen Koffer habe ich mir damals kaufen können. Der passende Gürtel dazu hat mir gefehlt.

Die Teile werden mittlerweile auf ebay etc. weit über dem Listenpreis gehandelt NP Gürtel ~400€ ebay ca.1k.
Die Taschen und Koffer haben 1,2-1,7k gekostet, mittlerweile liegen sie bei ca 6-7 k je nach Zustand.


----------



## s-icon (14. März 2015)

Schuhe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

Einen Dell U2715H.
Sollte Dienstag/Mittwoch bei mir eintrudeln, hoffe ich.
Freue mich unglaublich!!


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2015)

Mal wieder richtig geniale Ski 
Rossignol HERO ELITE LT-RACING (R20 RACING) Skis ALPINE - ROSSIGNOL


----------



## kero81 (15. März 2015)

Einen Bell Super 2, Größe M in Schwarz/Weiß


----------



## PCGHGS (17. März 2015)

adidas Herren Stutzen Deutschland Heimsocken, White/Black/Victory Red, 43-45 Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit 
Nichts als die Wahrheit - 30 Jahre Die Toten Hosen Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Die Toten Hosen, Eric Friedler: Blu-ray 
3x WHITENERGY® | E27 R63 | LED Lampe | 6W | 470 lm | Ersetzt 60W | Warm-Weiß | SMD LED Leuchtmittel | Amazon.de: Beleuchtung


----------



## s-icon (17. März 2015)

Armbanduhr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (17. März 2015)

Windows Server 2008 R2 Datacenter


----------



## tris0x (18. März 2015)

2 Dosen Thunfisch und Avocados 

Nein nein, Spaß beiseite.

Logitech G502 Proteus Core


----------



## ebastler (18. März 2015)

Am Sonntag bestellt, eben angekommen 

Leider keine Zeit gehabt, den wirklich zu testen, muss zur Uni. Heute Abend muss ich ne Menge Diagramme erstellen und Schaltpläne malen, darauf freue ich mich nun schon!


----------



## s-icon (18. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-icon (19. März 2015)

Eine Bulthaup Küche komplett mit Miele Geräten
Kein Foto, da noch nicht geliefert.


----------



## S754 (20. März 2015)

Ein Be quiet System Power 7 300W


----------



## drebbin (20. März 2015)

Ein ASUS P8Z77-V auf ebay.
So kann ich wieder Dual-Channel nutzen 

Mein derzeitiges Mainboard werde ich zur Reinvestierung sicherlich noch irgendwie verkaufen können


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2015)

Passend zum Nexus 6: Ein Nexus 9
Metallica - Beyond Magnetic 
Slayer - Reign in Blood


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

Filme? Ja, Filme um meinen virtuellen Raumteiler wachsen zu lassen


----------



## Helljumper94 (22. März 2015)

Eine GTX 980 Poseidon, wird nur wohl nie kommen, da nirgends lieferbar :´-(


----------



## Kyuss89 (22. März 2015)

Einen 22 Zoll Monitor 

BenQ GW2255 54,6 cm LCD-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

weil der hier:

LG Electronics 29UM67-P, 29" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ja noch auf sich warten lässt...

Häng ich ihn halt später über den LG


----------



## makrogame (22. März 2015)

Neuen Xbox controller


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2015)

letzte Woche: Intel Core i7 4820K 3,7 GHz Quad-Core (BX80633I74820K) Prozessor | eBay (ohne Versand)

heute:
4x Continental ContiPremiumContact 5 205/55 R16 91V Sommerreifen - idealo.de


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. März 2015)

*Razer Abyssus 2014*

Super Maus, endlich wieder eine passende Maus gefunden die mir seit langem rundum zusagt.
Habe mir gleich Drei davon gekauft, für jeden Rechner eine im Haushalt, denn so eine Hardware ist etwas was ich langfristig haben will.


----------



## shadie (23. März 2015)

Razer Mamba 2014

LSI 9650-8LPML

R9 290X 8GB Vapor-X , dafür wird die R9 290 non x wieder verkauft, war ein Aufpreis von 50 €, ist nur ne Spielerei aber kann man ja mal machen


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. März 2015)

PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT & EK Fitting im Caseking Outlet


----------



## S754 (28. März 2015)

Greatest Hits [Vinyl LP] [Vinyl LP]: Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## Sir Demencia (28. März 2015)

EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 und ne Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 pci-e


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2015)

Alpenföhn Brocken 2 - CPU-Kühler in OVP (nur für Intel-CPUs!) | eBay


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Game of Thrones S04 Blu Ray.


----------



## Klutten (29. März 2015)

Der Geist war schwach, daher habe ich gerade ein aktuelles Dell XPS13 im Vollausbau mit 3 Jahren Vor-Ort-Service geordert. Als kleines Trostpflaster gab es ...

Rabatt -> -100e
Gratisversand -> -30€


----------



## S754 (29. März 2015)

Wow schickes Teil! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. März 2015)

Mein erstes eigenes Werkzeug, ganz nettes Zeug. Und Kabelbinder. Für einen Aufgeräumten PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2015)

Reinigungstabletten für den Kaffeevollautomaten


----------



## S754 (30. März 2015)

Crucial MX100 512GB
Windoof 8.1 64bit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2015)

Filme, etwas Sonstiges und ein ganzes Wägelchen


----------



## Metalic (30. März 2015)

Game of Thrones Staffel 4 auf Bluray

Ahhh!!!! Muss.... die ..... ganze.... Nacht.... durchsuchten!!!!!!


----------



## Iconoclast (31. März 2015)

Cities Skylines
Bugspoiler für das Mopped
Tankfüllung
Bloodborne


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2015)

Auf Steam Alien Isolation. War im Angebot für 12€nochwas.

Und ca. 50 Liter Super für meinen Golf.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. März 2015)

Neue Armbanduhr und eine neue Lederjacke


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2015)

ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q gebraucht für 591,79€ und 
Tickets für: 
VFL Wolfsburg - VFB Stuttgart
VFL Wolfsburg -  SC Freiburg (DFB-Pokal)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

In der Zwischenzeit noch ein paar Filmchen, ich hoffe das Zeugs kommt noch vor Ostern damit man sich den Abfall der Sender ersparen kann.


----------



## S754 (1. April 2015)

Lenco Clean
&
Samtbürste für meine LPs


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. April 2015)

Buckethead - It Smells Like Frogs 
Airbourne - Black Dog Barking 
Halestorm - Into the Wild Life


----------



## Smil0r (3. April 2015)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&amp;quot; Thread*

Asus x99-s + i7 5820k + 4x4 GB Crucial Ballistic DDR4
Alles andere war schon da. Siehe Signatur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (5. April 2015)

Canon EF-S 55 mm - 250 mm F/4.0-5.6 II IS Objektiv passende Gegenlichtblende dazu und ein Systemblitz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

Auto bezahlt und auf dem Hof, die 1. Tankfüllung, die akt. PCGH und etwas zu futtern


----------



## YuT666 (6. April 2015)

Einen weiteren Atari ST für meine Sammlung. 1040 STF + einem SM124er Monitor.


----------



## norse (7. April 2015)

Thrustmaster T500RS +TH8A - endlich wieder Sim fahren


----------



## Uziflator (7. April 2015)

Fiio X1
RHA 750i


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2015)

Logitech M705 Maus + K270 Tastatur
2,5" USB3.0 Gehäuse
nen neuen Satz Sommerreifen


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2015)

2HE-Rack mit Kofferblenden, 3fach-Steckdose, zwei 40cm-Kaltgerätekabel


----------



## Watertouch (7. April 2015)

Nen Galaxy S6 Edge für die Freundin und ein Phanteks Enthoo Pro für mich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

Spülbürste Für die Felgen, neuen Kamm ( die Dinger brechen immer durch ) und ne Bürschte, dazu noch ein paar Kuliniarien


----------



## ebastler (8. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Spülbürste Für die Felgen, neuen Kamm ( die Dinger brechen immer durch ) und ne Bürschte, dazu noch ein paar Kuliniarien



Was hast du denn für Harre? o.O
Ich nutze seit Jahren den Selben, und noch macht der keine Anstalten, zu brechen^^


----------



## grenn-CB (8. April 2015)

Ist zwar schon vier Tage her aber ein Galaxy S5 in weiß und gerade soeben eine Hülle dazu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Harre? o.O
> Ich nutze seit Jahren den Selben, und noch macht der keine Anstalten, zu brechen^^



Habe halt feines Haar und nicht gerade den modernsten Kurzhaarschnitt


----------



## ebastler (8. April 2015)

Von modernen Kurzhaarschnitten halte ich auch wenig 
Bislang ist mir noch kein Kamm abgebrochen. Vielleicht habe ich ein sehr robustes Modell erwischt, oder es kommt erst noch auf mich zu^^


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2015)

Kleiner Tip: Wenn man die Verfilzungen aus dem Fell rausschneidet, kämmt es sich auch leichter...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2015)

> Vielleicht habe ich ein sehr robustes Modell erwischt,


Wolf Gartengeräte?


> Wenn man die Verfilzungen aus dem Fell rausschneidet


Willst du mechanisch enthaart werden dann mach weiter

Eine Wagenwäsche da die Federkugeln wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet hatten


----------



## BertB (8. April 2015)

pillars of eternity


----------



## Icedaft (10. April 2015)

Karten für die Gamescom, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit...


----------



## taks (10. April 2015)

Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E. TE

Dann kann ich meine Logitech nach über 10 Jahren in Rente schicken


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Harre? o.O
> Ich nutze seit Jahren den Selben, und noch macht der keine Anstalten, zu brechen^^



Kein Witz:

Habe einen Kollegen in der Werkstatt gehabt (er ist immernoch dort Schlosser) seit 2000 (!) nutzt er ein und den selben Kamm. Er sagt mir mals als ich ihn bat doch bitte mal den Kamm zu wechseln weil das eklig sei, das dieser Kamm schon seinem Vater gehörte. Mein Kollege ist 46... Ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen was das für ein Schmuddelkamm ist

@Topic

habe mir vorgestern bei einem Ebay Händler ein Surface Pro 3 gekauft.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. April 2015)

Einen LG Blu-Ray Brenner für 66€


----------



## Uziflator (10. April 2015)

Die ersten 5 Staffeln von Castle, 4 Musik Alben in HiRes Flac und ein paar Kleinigkeiten


----------



## jamie (10. April 2015)

The Ridge 2 in Alu Gunmetal


----------



## Captn (13. April 2015)

Einen Asus PB287Q .


----------



## Icedaft (13. April 2015)

Na Hauptsache, Du hast noch eine 2. Vapor-X dazubestellt.... 

15x Kirschlorbeer, für den Lückenschluss in der Hecke...


----------



## Captn (13. April 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Na Hauptsache, Du hast noch eine 2. Vapor-X dazubestellt....



Die muss leider noch warten , aber wenn's soweit ist, hat AMD sicher schon die neuen am Start.

Com Truise - Galactic Melt


----------



## NyxTartaros (14. April 2015)

HI

Habe mir Gestern GTA V für PC gekauft bei Saturn,


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2015)

GTA 5 am Sonntag als DownloadVersion, heute abend wird gezockt


----------



## bingo88 (14. April 2015)

Markus Schulz - Do You Dream? Extended als DL


----------



## thunderofhate (14. April 2015)

Eine schöne Panflöte.
Nach Schlagzeug, (E-)Gitarre und Keyboard ist jetzt ein Blasinsturment dran.


----------



## Lee (15. April 2015)

Very nice @ thunderofhate

Panflöten haben einen tollen Klang 

Ich hab mir grad nach ner Ewigkeit endlich mal Heavy Rain gekauft. Nachdem ich Beyond Two Souls so gut fand muss das jetzt auch sein...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2015)

Ein paar Handtücher und ein wenig Software


----------



## ebastler (16. April 2015)

Neues Reviewsample ist unterwegs zu mir 
Bin gespannt!


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2015)

https://shop.mueller.de/grand-theft-auto-v-894038


----------



## Drayygo (17. April 2015)

Ein neues Tattoo, ein BQ DP 10 <3


----------



## ebastler (17. April 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Ein neues Tattoo, ein BQ DP 10 <3



Du hast dir ein P10 tätowiert?


----------



## Drayygo (17. April 2015)

Ehm ja.Nein..Verdammt..es war spät als ich das geschrieben habe..denk dir ein "und" dazwischen


----------



## bingo88 (17. April 2015)

Eine Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB für meinen betagten Laptop (2009). Ich dachte erst, ich bräuchte einen neuen Laptop aber dank der SSD ist das nun vom Tisch. Hätte ich echt nicht erwartet,d ass das so einen Unterschied macht


----------



## drebbin (17. April 2015)

Bioshock Infinite: Complete Bundle fÃ¼r 10â‚¬ (Season Pass alleine fÃ¼r 5â‚¬) - Deals

Bioshiock Infinite ist durchgespielt und da kam das Angebot aller Erweiterungen für 5€ 

Aber knapp 22Gb als Download hätte ich nicht erwartet


----------



## joraku (18. April 2015)

Für die WG Möbel für den Balkon.Vorbereitet für den Sommer. (Nachmittag- und Abendsonne)


----------



## TankCommander (24. April 2015)

Eine leckere Pizza


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. April 2015)

Eine Franzosen Taschenlampe, eine Photopump E2, ein Zalman Mic und einen Creative Muvo mini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Zalman Mic kommt wahrscheinlich morgen


----------



## Hänschen (24. April 2015)

Die Family Guy Star Wars Parodie ... das wird wohl meine Star Wars Version bleiben denn die remasterte Version gefällt mir nicht und die Macher weigern sich die Originalfilme aufzuarbeiten.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. April 2015)

Vorgestern Ryse Son of Rome, und heute schon durch, war den kauf wert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

Wischerblätter und ein paar Kulinarien


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

Ist das ansteckend? Eine Fiskars Axt.


----------



## EcHiRaK (26. April 2015)

Einen neuen PC Monitor.

Den AOC G 2460 PQU


----------



## S754 (26. April 2015)

Einen CD-Wechsler und ein Tuner


----------



## thunderofhate (27. April 2015)

Multipower Professional Pure Whey Isolate100 Erdbeer, 1er Pack (1 x 2.25 kg) im alle 3 Monate Spar-Abo. bei Amazon.


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2015)

Lenovo ThinkPad T450s 20BWS1UT00 
ThinkPad 14" Fitted Reversible Sleeve 4X40E48910
ThinkPad 65W Slim AC Adapter (Slim Tip) 0B47459

Geld haben sie abgebucht, Immatrikulationsbestätigung hab ich abgeschickt. Nächste Woche sollte das Gerät ankommen <3


----------



## joraku (27. April 2015)

Ich habe jetzt The Witcher 3 auf meinem Steam Account.  Zwar nur indirekt, zur GTX 970 dazu bekommen. 
Aber das Spiel wäre auf jeden Fall im Mai in den Einkaufswagen gekommen.


----------



## ich111 (27. April 2015)

Leki Worldcup Racing SL
Griffin Pro S
und ein Paar Tiefschneeteller.


----------



## ebastler (28. April 2015)

Zwei davon gekauft. Sind sie nicht süß?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. April 2015)

Crucial MX200 SSD, 250GB. Kommt in mein Notebook, da mir 128GB nicht mehr reichen. 104,34€, keine Versandkosten - Mindfactory Midnight Shopping FTW!
Fahrradschloss Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit Chain 1410
Kleidung. 2 große Primark-Tüten voll, 75€. Ich liebe diesen Laden!


----------



## Drayygo (29. April 2015)

Phanteks enthoo luxe, alphacool eisberg 240, MSI gaming970 mb, und neue Gewichte für die langhantel als Ausgleich für die sonnenfreie Zeit , wenn the witcher 3 draußen ist..xD


----------



## Icedaft (29. April 2015)

Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

SanDisk Extreme 64GB, USB 3.0 (SDCZ80-064G-X46) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Amon (30. April 2015)

Eine MX100 mit 256GB, eine MX100 mit 512GB und eine 1TB HDD von Seagate


----------



## S754 (30. April 2015)

Denon PMA 720, Top Gerät!


----------



## maseywald (30. April 2015)

Kleine, feine In-Ears zum Musik hören  Philips SHE 9000 + so nen Fitness Armband für den Ipod^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2015)

Paar Dübel und eine Turbodüse für das Teppichmoped


----------



## Anticrist (2. Mai 2015)

2 TitanX mit Waküblöcken

Rote Grüte mit Vanillesoße
Spielzeug fürs Baby


----------



## XyZaaH (2. Mai 2015)

Fiio e10k


----------



## Oozy (2. Mai 2015)

*Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Fiio e10k


Oh, sehr schön. Das nächste Mal wirst du die Gegner schon zu Beginn der Runde in der anderen Base steppen hören. 

BTT: Zwar schon paar Tage her, aber neue IEMs, die Vsonic VSD5.


----------



## XyZaaH (2. Mai 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Oh, sehr schön. Das nächste Mal wirst du die Gegner schon zu Beginn der Runde in der anderen Base steppen hören.
> 
> BTT: Zwar schon paar Tage her, aber neue IEMs, die Vsonic VSDL5.


Hatte den bei den beiden runden heute drin, eine Verbesserung war schon da 
@Topic Jeans plus Asics Laufschuhe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

Filme, Filme und nochmals Filme


----------



## Scalon (3. Mai 2015)

ein 2er Pack Glencairn Gläser


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2015)

2 Liter Castrol Edge 5W30 Longlife für meinen GTI zum ab und an nachschütten. Mein GTI mag gern Motoröl


----------



## S754 (3. Mai 2015)

Ein paar CDs vom Flohmarkt, da hab ich etwas echt gutes erwischt


----------



## VooDoo86 (5. Mai 2015)

2 x HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 680 LT + Backplate.  Endlich unter Wasser


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC


----------



## norse (5. Mai 2015)

Dachgepäckträger und Dachzelt  RoofLodge Extendet 140 wers genau wissen mag - Urlaub kann kommen!


----------



## Special_Flo (5. Mai 2015)

Club sounds 73
Club Sounds 90's
Future Trance 71

Mal bischen Musik wieder haben  Bald kommt noch mehr dazu.


----------



## S754 (5. Mai 2015)

Gestern sind meine neuen Supras gekommen *-* <3


----------



## onlygaming (5. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Gestern sind meine neuen Supras gekommen *-* <3


Project Cars Limited Edition "freu"  xD


----------



## S754 (5. Mai 2015)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Project Cars Limited Edition "freu"  xD


Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## onlygaming (5. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?


Ja hab mir PCARS vorbestellt


----------



## S754 (5. Mai 2015)

Und wieso zitierst du mich dann?


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Mai 2015)

*HyperX Predator 32GB kit (4x8GB) 3000MHz DDR4 CL15 *


----------



## onlygaming (5. Mai 2015)

Aso sry kenn mit Tapa Talk nicht so aus.....mein Fehler


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Mai 2015)

Bowmore Enigma
The Witcher 3 + Expansion Pass
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra


----------



## S754 (5. Mai 2015)

Heute angekommen: 
Grand Blanc Store — Jupiter </br>Starlighter 12"
Grand Blanc Store — Jupiter </br>Bandana Republic 12" LP


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2015)

Xperia Z Ultra, so schön gross


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Mai 2015)

Habe mir neue Nike Air Max 90 gekauft, zählt das auch  ?


----------



## TheCGamer (6. Mai 2015)

Neue In-Ears von Audio-Technica. Die ATH-CKX9is.  Riesiger Unterschied zu meinen alten von JBL.


----------



## grenn-CB (7. Mai 2015)

War zwar schon gestern Abend, aber hab mir Project Cars geholt


----------



## Amon (7. Mai 2015)

Gestern abend TW3 auf Steam.


----------



## T-Drive (7. Mai 2015)

Ne neue Mascot-Latzhose und nen Anschlagwinkel.


----------



## Gripschi (7. Mai 2015)

Eine munitionskiste. Wird zur Blu Ray Box gepimmt.


----------



## ebastler (7. Mai 2015)

Tagebuch bitte


----------



## TankCommander (7. Mai 2015)

Big King bei Burger King

Sind gerade wieder Probierwochen


----------



## der_yappi (7. Mai 2015)

Nachts im Museum III (BluRay)
Beyond The Black - Songs of love and death (CD)
Fiddler's Green - 25 blarney roses (CD)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

PCGH Printversion


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2015)

Wie? Als Admin kein Abo? 

Neue Nikees.


----------



## ebastler (8. Mai 2015)

Mein Thinkpad wurde verschickt <3


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2015)

Eurojackpot-Schein ... Einmal kann mans machen - wenns nix wird, dann solls nicht so sein .


----------



## Haarspalter (9. Mai 2015)

Nicht was ich bestellt habe, oder wie ich es bestellt habe ist wichtig, sondern ob es ankommt^^



Fr, 08.05.2015 09:57 Uhr -  Die Sendung wurde fehlgeleitet und konnte nicht zugestellt werden. Die Sendung wird umadressiert und an den Empfänger weitergeleitet. 

Fr, 08.05.2015 10:05 Uhr -  Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.

Fr, 08.05.2015 14:52 Uhr  -  Die Sendung wird vorübergehend wegen Ferien, Betriebsferien oder Feiertagen in der Zustellbasis gelagert. 


Sieht nach einem Wurstfingersyndrom aus!

Es geht um eine SSD


----------



## T'PAU (9. Mai 2015)

Kürzlich: Den DVB-C Receiver Vu+ Duo². Geniales Teil! 

Gestern: Mad Max Trilogy (Blu-ray Steelbook vom MM)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wie? Als Admin kein Abo?
> 
> Neue Nikees.


Eben weil ich kein Admin bin muss ich monatlich das Geld immer erst erbetteln.
Ein paar Kaltgetränke, Bleifrei fürs Töff Töff und was hochoktanisches für mich


----------



## pagani-s (9. Mai 2015)

gta 5 für pc von medi doof


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Mai 2015)

Neuer PC  

2x 8GB HyperX Fury Red 1866Mhz CL10
ASUS Strix GTX970 DC2OC  (und somit auch Witcher 3 gratis )
I7 4790K
MSI Z97 G45 Gaming
Corsair Carbide 200R
Thermalright HR2 Macho Rev. B
Be Quiet System Power 7 500W
Noiseblocker XL2 

Endlich wieder basteln


----------



## Icedaft (9. Mai 2015)

*Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Mein Monitor ist endlich eingetroffen:
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

https://www.hervis.at/products/product?code=BASE:1833113&referer=at-bike-mtb
Jetzt warte ich nur auf die Email wenn das Rad abholbar ist


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2015)

Ein neues Zalman Ansteckmikrofon (meins hat nen wackler) und ein neues TAE auf RJ45 DSL-Anschlusskabel in weiß.


----------



## Gripschi (10. Mai 2015)

Log Horizon Vol. 1 (Light Novel)


----------



## Metalic (10. Mai 2015)

Amazon.com: VSONIC VSD3 Black High Fidelity Professional Quality Stereo Inner-Ear Earphones: Electronics

Hoffe die kommen bald mal an


----------



## Gripschi (10. Mai 2015)

Ghost in the Sheel Season 2


----------



## s-icon (10. Mai 2015)

Zwei BC Flüge mit Emirates nach Kapstadt


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

Apocalypse Now Redux Blu-Ray


----------



## Rolk (10. Mai 2015)

https://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/Mjc3O...il_FUJITSU_S26113_E538_V50_02_DPS_500QB_.html
Davon habe ich auch gerade 2 gekauft. Zwei damit sich der Versand lohnt.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Mai 2015)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Da hier mal wieder reichlich OT zu finden war, bitte ich nochmals darum, Diskussionen über gekaufte Produkte entweder per PN oder in geeigneten Threads (z. B. dem Netzteildiskussionsthread) zu führen. Alle entsprechenden Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet bzw. um OT erleichtert.

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## NOQLEMIX (10. Mai 2015)

Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB


----------



## d3x (10. Mai 2015)

2x silentwings2 120mm für jeweils 9 Euro inklusive Versand. Gab's gestern für kurze Zeit bei Amazon. ( externer Händler)
Wollte mir eigentlich shadowwings   pwm holen, aber bei so einer Gelegenheit... Und mit 7v sind die hoffentlich auch annehmbar.


----------



## ebastler (10. Mai 2015)

Zwei Karten für das Stahlzeit Konzert in Innsbruck am Mittwoch.


----------



## ebastler (11. Mai 2015)

Nexus 5 32GB Zweiter Hand, nachdem bei meinem One X+ die Kopfhörerbuchse kaputtgegangen ist.


----------



## Sebastian95 (11. Mai 2015)

Aerocool ds 200 red + Blackwidow Chroma für 125€


----------



## Gripschi (11. Mai 2015)

Evangelion 2.22

Nach dem mir eine unfreundliche Verkäuferin dem im Saturn runterpreiste.
Guter Tipp um was zu sparen dort, einfach Online Shop Preis mitbringen.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Mai 2015)

Limp Bizkit-Karten für nen Kumpel und mich . War doch glatt am überlegen, wann ich zuletzt für nen Konzert bezahlen musste (/wollte)  .


----------



## ebastler (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&amp;quot; Thread*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Evangelion 2.22
> 
> Nach dem mir eine unfreundliche Verkäuferin dem im Saturn runterpreiste.
> Guter Tipp um was zu sparen dort, einfach Online Shop Preis mitbringen.


Ist recht cool, ab 3.33 wird es sehr verwirrend. Und sehr ärgerlich für mich, da die Story ab Mitte 2.22 komplett von der der Serie abweicht :/
Warte auf 4.44!


----------



## NOQLEMIX (11. Mai 2015)

Rotes Sleeve und ein paar Kabel-Verlängerungen für das ATX-Kabel usw.


----------



## s-icon (13. Mai 2015)

Naim Muso, ich bin begeistert


----------



## BlackNeo (14. Mai 2015)

Diese wunderschöne Madara Uchiha Figur von Tsume-Art:*** Uchiha DXtra by Tsume - Connexion[/url]


----------



## jamie (14. Mai 2015)

"Blood Sugar Sex Magik" von den Peppers. Warum hatte ich das Album eigentlich noch nicht?


----------



## Scalon (15. Mai 2015)

eben Witcher Wild Hunt eingetütet, in der Hoffnung das ich nicht enttäuscht werde


----------



## s-icon (15. Mai 2015)

10m*7m Glasterrassendach mit Unterglasmarkise


----------



## Damir (15. Mai 2015)

Life is Strange Ep. 1-5


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2015)

Und am 19. kommt auch schon der 3. Teil .

@Topic: Lenovo Thinkpad T420, 500GB SSHD, 4GB DDR3 SO-DIMM, ThinkPad Battery 70+ 
So allmählich entspricht das NB meinen Vorstellungen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

2. Hand Hardware, cheap cheap


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2015)

MARKER | Phoenix Otis
MARKER | 3D+ Otis 

Ist genau wie meine Skistöcke und Handschuhe etwas spät/früh aber wenn man ein Angebot kriegt und das aktuelle Equipment dringend ersetzt werden sollte bzw. wegen Leuten, die sich am Eigentum anderer vergreifen neu angeschafft werden muss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

Schnee im Sommer kenne ich eher als Koks


----------



## S754 (16. Mai 2015)

Ein Galaxy S4 Mini Black Edition: Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini Value Edition i9195i Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Mal schauen obs mir gefällt.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schnee im Sommer kenne ich eher als Koks



Also ich hab schon mal im August 20cm Schnee erlebt


----------



## ebastler (16. Mai 2015)

Nexus 5


----------



## taks (17. Mai 2015)

Nikon BM-10 Monitorabdeckung D90
Pioneer X-HM21DAB
Cayenne Long Slim - Pflanze 
Habanero Orange - Pflanze 
Teufelskuss - Pflanze


----------



## KuroLP (17. Mai 2015)

Mugen Max
R9 280X
Artic Silver 5
Asus Xonar D2
Sharp irgendwas 120Hertz als Monitor 
Bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Zeug


----------



## jamie (17. Mai 2015)

'ne Tube Arctic MX-4


----------



## Leob12 (18. Mai 2015)

Attack on Titan Band 7 

Heute Mittag beim Buchhändler am Bahnhof, langsam hab ich da echt schon ein kleines Vermögen gelassen


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2015)

Ein stylisches Fahrradtrikot bei Amazon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (19. Mai 2015)

Witcher 3 bei GoG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

Tja die Seifenblase ist geplatzt da die CE ja wohl wirklich nicht mehr nachgelegt wird.  Dann muss ich wohl warten bis die in der Pyh ist.
Wie üblich nur ein paar Kulinarien um meinen Schlund gnädig zu stimmen.


----------



## jamie (19. Mai 2015)

eine neue sexy Radfahrhose


----------



## drebbin (19. Mai 2015)

Einen 2ten Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 für meinen Brocken 2 -> nun wird meine CPU auch mit 4,5GHz angenehm leise gekühlt....und das unter 70°C


----------



## Icedaft (19. Mai 2015)

Portal 2 für den Lütten...


----------



## shadie (19. Mai 2015)

Ich war wieder Böse :-O

I7 920 
gigabyte x58a-ud3r
8GB Ram
Xeon X5650
Witcher 3
BQ E10 500W CM (weil meins gestern hops gegangen ist)


----------



## YuT666 (19. Mai 2015)

Ein Thomson Mega Pack mit:

1x MO5, 1x MO6, 2x TO7, 2x TO8, ne Datasette und ein paar Disk Drives  mitsamt Disks, ein paar Sticks und Lightpens. Mal schauen, ob ich alles  (oder zumindest nen Teil) wieder flott machen kann.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Mai 2015)

Eine Kerze...


----------



## S754 (19. Mai 2015)

Eine Gürteltasche für mein Handy. (ja ich weiß ist sowas von 90&2000er aber ich finds praktisch)


----------



## Witcher (19. Mai 2015)

Advance Acoustic MPP 202


----------



## Gripschi (19. Mai 2015)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Diese wunderschöne Madara Uchiha Figur von Tsume-Art:*** Uchiha DXtra by Tsume - Connexion[/url]



Du Böser Böser 
Dank dir bin Ich auf die Seite gestoßen und driekt was bestellt:
*** Hatake Xtra by Tsume - Connexion[/url]

Einfach episch die Hatake Figur


----------



## s-icon (20. Mai 2015)

Da es heute doch etwas kühl war, paar Westen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2015)

Mal wieder Unsinn:
Ein Xbox 360 Controller (wired) 
Eine lila Handy Hülle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6 Displayschutzfolien 
Ein Arctic Tischventilator (92mm) 
Ein Energiekostenmessgerät 
Und ein 8 GB Flaschenöffner für den Schlüsselbund


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2015)

Ein Biostar Board ....mal schauen ob ich das stressen kann


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Mai 2015)

Kram um den Drahtesel wieder fahrtauglich zu machen:

Bremszug und Führungsröhre für die Hinterradbremse, Rücklichtkabel, Lenkergriffe und ein Bügelschloss.


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2015)

Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion - New Frontiers Edition


----------



## TheSebi41 (22. Mai 2015)

Noch ein Asus X99 WS/IPMI 
Aber ich hab das andere wieder storniert, hat mir einfach zu lange gedauert bis es bei einem günstigen Shop lagernd wird


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Mai 2015)

Einen Plattenspieler


----------



## freezy94 (26. Mai 2015)

Bloodborne


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

Eine Samsung Gear Fit, bin schon gespannt 



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Einen Plattenspieler


Schön! Welche Modell wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2015)

A Million Ways to Die in the West [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de 
Grand Budapest Hotel [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de 
I am ... Sasha Fierce - Platinum Edition: Amazon.de: Musik 
Kleidung von manomama


----------



## Juanfang (28. Mai 2015)

Sammsung SSD 850 EVO 120 GB,
G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1866 Kit


----------



## der_yappi (28. Mai 2015)

2x 1l Shell Helix Ultra Motoröl für die Inspektion nächste Woche
ne JJC Sonnenblende für mein Olympus m.Zuiko 40-150R Objektiv
Sandisk 8GB Extreme SDHC Karte mit 80MB/sec


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

Raop [Vinyl LP]: Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## XyZaaH (28. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Raop [Vinyl LP]: Amazon.de: Musik


Cro?  Naja.... 
Nen tp link router für meine Oma.


----------



## defPlaya (29. Mai 2015)

*FRITZ!Powerline 510E. Ich bin gespannt.*


----------



## marvinj (29. Mai 2015)

Samsung 850 Evo mit 250GB


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. Mai 2015)

Frische Packung Kontaktlinsen, die letzte ist 2 Jahre alt und hat die falsche Stärke.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Mai 2015)

Attack on Titan Band 8
Tokyo Ghoul Band 1 + 2
Zalman Ansteck-Mikro 
Reinigungsflüssigkeit für Kontaktlinsen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Mai 2015)

Scandinavia DLC für den ETS2 - also demnächst ins Inet-Café und dort mal Updates saugen.


----------



## Gripschi (30. Mai 2015)

Blood C The Last Dark, hab dann Blood C komplett.

Die Elfen und Elfenritter komplette


----------



## S754 (30. Mai 2015)

Eine Fernbedienung für meinen CD-Wechsler


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Mai 2015)

- NZXT H440 in Weiß
- Bitfenix 8Pin CPU Verlängerungskabel weiß 
- 2x Bitfenix 6+2 Pin PCI-E Verlängerungskabel weiß
- Bitfenix Alchemy LED Strip 30cm weiß
- Magiccool AiO 240mm


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Juni 2015)

Och, ein kleines schwarzes, nichts auffälliges ... namentlich ein Philips BDM4065UC ... Wuffff 
Ein völlig neues Spielgefühl ... die Masse geht in die breite, ich gehe in die Größe 
Alles andere kommt mir so winzig vor, muss ich mir jetzt Hilfe suchen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Juni 2015)

1x Glenfarclas Oloroso Sherry Cask
1x Cardhu Amber Rock 
1x Aberlour 18
1x Glenfiddich Tasting Collection


----------



## Watertouch (1. Juni 2015)

Nen Samsung Curved S27e510c Monitor.


----------



## TheLo0s (2. Juni 2015)

Ein neues Datengrab... HGST 7K4000 3TB


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juni 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul Band 3 -7


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juni 2015)

Chia Samen 5kilo für die Mutti 
Für sie auch Grünen Kaffee, eine PowerBank, ein Ladegerät 
Für mich Risen 3, Grid Autosport und ein Energiekostenmessgerät. Auf das das nicht wieder geklaut wird (vor allem Risen 3)


----------



## XyZaaH (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab 29 Euro für gezahlt ^^


----------



## Witcher (5. Juni 2015)

Canon EF-S 17-85mm/ 4,0-5,6/ IS USM

67mm UV Filter

Gegenlichtblende


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2015)

UVEX Fahrradbrille


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Juni 2015)

Einen dritten WLAN Stick


----------



## S754 (7. Juni 2015)

Ein Lenkrad für ETS 2


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2015)

- be quiet! Pure Power L8 PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
- Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512 GB,Intern,6,35 cm (2,5 Zoll) | eBay
- Logitech G910 Orion Spark


----------



## apfeldavid (8. Juni 2015)

Intel Server Board S5520HC


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juni 2015)

-Ideen: Eine Kulturgeschichte von der Entdeckung des Feuers bis zur Moderne von Peter Watson
-Kunst. Die ganze Geschichte von Stephen Farthing
-Geschichte der Musik: Von der Antike bis Heute von Maria Lord

So, wären dann demnächst auch die Bereiche der "Allgemeinbildung" abgedeckt, die mich bisher weniger interessierten.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juni 2015)

Da meine 780Ti und meine letzte  7970 den Geist aufgegeben haben  
Ne 7950 als Übergangskarte bis AMD Fiji released hat...


----------



## freezy94 (8. Juni 2015)

Handschuhe für das Fitnessstudio


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

Ein Küchenutensil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juni 2015)

@Dr. Lass mich raten, sie hatten nur noch einen auf Lager?

@Thema: Michael Dobbs - _Ein Kartenhaus_ und _Schach dem König_


----------



## Watertouch (8. Juni 2015)

War zwar nicht heute aber letzten Dienstag habe ich mir ein Aerocool Aero 1000 bestellt.


----------



## Exec87 (9. Juni 2015)

Einen neuen Bios-Chip ... >.>


----------



## Metalic (9. Juni 2015)

Einen Weber Master Touch GPS 57cm
Master -Touch? GBS? 57cm , Smoke Grey Inkl. Weber Pizzastein rund groß! | Neuheiten 2015 | www.weber-grill.de

Der Sommer kann kommen!


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

Alphacool Heatmaster 2 und nen hoffentlich gutes HDMI Kabel.


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

Eine HD7970 hier im Forum


----------



## Imperat0r (9. Juni 2015)

Einen neuen Monitor:  	LG 24MB56HQ-B


----------



## NerdFlanders (9. Juni 2015)

Eine externe Porsche Design Festplatte. Sehr hübsch das Teil


----------



## Scalon (9. Juni 2015)

einen E10K über Amazon weil der im Fiio Shop inklusive Versand teurer kommt


----------



## bingo88 (10. Juni 2015)

FTL bei Steam. Man hab ich da schon geflucht...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2015)

Eine Tankfüllung feinsten E10 für meinen Leichenwagen


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Juni 2015)

5 Noctua NF-A14 PPC PWM für meinen Umbau


----------



## Thomas605 (11. Juni 2015)

Torwarthandschuhe von Sells 
Verdandsliga ich komme!


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juni 2015)

The Witcher (Teil 1) für 1,39€ oder so bei GOG


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (11. Juni 2015)

Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate AiO WaKü :p und emmm Waffeln bei Rewe XD


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2015)

135qm Laminat 

Arbeit


----------



## Watertouch (12. Juni 2015)

200qm Rollrasen inklusive Boden begradigen und Rollrasen aufbringen im Garten meiner Eltern :/


----------



## S754 (12. Juni 2015)

Netgear Gigabit Router + Gigabit Switch
#100Mbits


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Juni 2015)

Ganz viel Grillfleisch für morgen. Darunter das beste vom Lamm, Putenschnitzel, Grillfackeln, Thüringer und Spareribs.

Außerdem ne gescheite Beleuchtung fürs Rad. Perfektes Wetter für nächtliche Radtouren.


----------



## Witcher (13. Juni 2015)

Ein Suzuki Swift 1.3


----------



## MaxRink (13. Juni 2015)

Nen symmetrischen Internetanschluss für die Firma (100 upd'n'down)


----------



## Icedaft (13. Juni 2015)

Wieder "einen" IQ, dieses Mal in Weiß, da dem vorfahrtnehmenden Unfallgegner das Rot anscheinend nicht passte.....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2015)

Eine neue PowerBank, da Amazon unfähig zu packen war und zwei Sachen einfach nicht ins Päckchen gepackt hat


----------



## lg36 (13. Juni 2015)

RHA ma750i


----------



## bingo88 (13. Juni 2015)

Ein Cisco VoIP Telefon


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (13. Juni 2015)

lg36 schrieb:


> RHA ma750i



Sind die gut ? Ich stehe nicht wirklich auf zu hohen Bass, wenn Bass zu hoch ist bzw zu doll drückt nervt es später und man hat Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## orca113 (13. Juni 2015)

Einen neuen Monitor nach Jahren... Das war schon vor Monaten geplant aber aus Zeitmangel.... 

Heute morgen bei Conrad Elektronik gekauft einen:

Asus VG248QE

Klasse Gaming Monitor


----------



## Iconoclast (13. Juni 2015)

Einen Hurric Pro 2 Pott.


----------



## beren2707 (13. Juni 2015)

Das GotY-Upgrade für Shadow of Mordor.  Für 4,99€ wirklich fair.


----------



## lg36 (15. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Sind die gut ? Ich stehe nicht wirklich auf zu hohen Bass, wenn Bass zu hoch ist bzw zu doll drückt nervt es später und man hat Kopfschmerzen.



Ich habe sie leider noch nicht bekommen, erst morgen. Aber im Hifi-Forum gibt es einen ganz netten User-Test zu den RHA MA750(i).

Reid Heath Acoustics (RHA) MA750 / MA750i - Review, Reviews und lesenswerte KH-Themen - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## taks (15. Juni 2015)

Nikon AF 35-70mm 1:2,8 

Für nur 150€


----------



## s-icon (15. Juni 2015)

Eine Handyhülle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iconoclast (15. Juni 2015)

Was kostet die weil da Louis draufsteht? 300€? 
Ich habe genau die gleiche nur ohne den alten Louis drauf.


----------



## s-icon (15. Juni 2015)

War günstiger als der vorgänger, nur noch 200


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juni 2015)

Einen neuen Olaf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XyZaaH (15. Juni 2015)

Dell P2415Q 4k ich komme


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. Juni 2015)

Valve Steam controller 



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ein Cisco VoIP Telefon



Hatte ich nur Probleme mit. Avaya FTW


----------



## bingo88 (18. Juni 2015)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Hatte ich nur Probleme mit. Avaya FTW


Für Avaya hatte mein Vater gearbeitet 
Bis jetzt funktioniert das Ding eigentlich ganz gut. Die Einrichtung an der Fritzbox war ein bisschen fummelig, das gebe ich zu. Mit 3cx funktioniert allerdings sogar das Provisioning per DHCP. Ziel ist aber ne Asterisk-Anlage.

BTT Hab mir schon mal ein zweites SPA 303 bestellt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Soundmagic E10, AWEI Es Q9, be Quiet Pure Wings 140mm, einige Kabel,  Staubfilter 140mm


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2015)

50L feinstes Super


----------



## labernet (19. Juni 2015)

Cooltek W2
2x Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm
1x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-1
Akasa 1 auf 4 PWM Stecker
2x4GB G.Skill Ares 2133
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev C White Edition



und hoffentlich bald eine EVGA 980Ti


----------



## Watertouch (19. Juni 2015)

Ne neue Rückseite für mein Note 3.


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Juni 2015)

Neuen Gamingsessel


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2015)

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2015)

Einen Kater ( Haustier )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

Ich auch, nur gehört meiner eher zur Gattung Face Hugger  ( fällt ja auch unter Haustier wenn auch nur in Teilzeit )

Ein paar erworbene Filme haben nach langer langer Zeit den Weg in mein Tipi gefunden


----------



## Klutten (20. Juni 2015)

Far Cry 4 Gold und Project Cars im Steam Sale für ganze 65€. 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch Zeit zum zocken...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. Juni 2015)

Das schöne Ding: MSI P45-8D "Memory Lover" Mainboard mit Blende (DDR2 & DDR3 RAM) Sockel 775 4719072088033 | eBay


----------



## Spreed (22. Juni 2015)

Etwa 15 Spiele im Summer Sale


----------



## Mottekus (22. Juni 2015)

Arkham Knight Premium


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (22. Juni 2015)

Mouspad. MadCatz Cyborg G.L.I.D.E. 7 Gaming Surface (4380500A1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
als Ersatz für meine Steelseries QCK MLG (zu viel Widerstand).


----------



## Icedaft (23. Juni 2015)

Samsung MZ-75E500B/EU EVO 850 interne SSD 500GB 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r für 152,99€ im Blitzangebot...


----------



## ebastler (23. Juni 2015)

Da der Postbote zu faul war, heute an meiner Tür zu klingeln ("Zustellversuch, niemand angetroffen" während  wir alle drei daheim waren) musste ich das Paket nun am Postamt holen. Hat sich gelohnt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Memphys (23. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorbestellt


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (23. Juni 2015)

1x Temperatursensor Display
1x Temperatursensor 2pin (Luft)
1x Silverstone 140mm Staubfilter-rahmen.
20€ :p

Denn Tempsensor werde ich so einbauen damit ich weiß wie warm es in meinem Zimmer ist :p also wie warm es ist wo mein PC steht. Sensor wird außerhalb des Gehäuses eingebaut.


----------



## Taximan (26. Juni 2015)

Vier neue Reifen für meine 18Zöller am Auto, die alten Socken waren ziemlich abgerockt.....


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2015)

Autobatterie-Ladegerät


----------



## jUleZ_82 (26. Juni 2015)

ABT Audi S3 Limousine


----------



## Rekolitz (26. Juni 2015)

Kohlrabi und Kartoffeln ...


----------



## jamie (26. Juni 2015)

Einen Gehörschutz und einen 11er-Satz Gitarrensaiten - mal sehen, ob die besser als die 10er sind


----------



## S754 (26. Juni 2015)

1 L Isopropylalkohol 99% und Haribo Tropifrutti


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> 1 L Isopropylalkohol 99%



Immer diese Alkoholiker  
Eine neue Hülle für die liebe 8 Kern Mobilkrücke hab ich vergessen


----------



## 3-tium (26. Juni 2015)

Eine SSD für meinen Kumpel mit dem Brocken eco dazu. Mal schauen wie heiß der Phenom II X6 1055T dann läuft. 80° sind einfach zu viel.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2015)

Inno 3D GTX 980ti iChill X3 Airboss Ultra.
Was ein Name


----------



## StylezQ (27. Juni 2015)

Mein armer Geldbeutel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

Sprit für das Auto und für mich, Kulinarien für meinen Hustenkrater und ein paar spezielle Bohrer und Fräser. Auf der Arbeit 40l Super, ein paar Handfeger ( bevor ich bettle belaste ich das Firmenkonto  ) und eine große Pulle Unkrautdeo sowie einen neuen Fugenkratzern + Teleskopstiel ( ich bekomme schließlich alles kaputt )


----------



## S754 (27. Juni 2015)

Einen Canon Camcorder und Gigabit Powerlan Adapter


----------



## der_yappi (27. Juni 2015)

Einen Schultergurt Marke HuGu für meine kleine Olympus OM-D EM-10
Für knappe 34€ dürfte es, nach den bisherigen Berichten im DSLR Forum, gut angelegtes Geld sein 
Sonstiges Erfahrungsbericht "Schultergurt HuGu" - DSLR-Forum


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. Juni 2015)

Nen Corsair Vengeance C70 in Arctic White für unschlagbare 84,99€.

Freue mich total drauf ^^ Denn bei Gelegenheit noch nen paar LED Lüfter, nen neues Netzteil und nen CPU Kühler, dann sollte die Möhre erstmal wieder laufen. ^^ 
Nach nem 3/4 Jahr hab ichs endlich.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (28. Juni 2015)

Asus GTX770 2GB DirectCU II für 110€ inkl Versand


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (29. Juni 2015)

Nach 6 Jahren OEM Mäuse um 10-15euro mal eine Roccat Lua

Ein bisschen klein aber gut

und WD als Retail


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juni 2015)

Entschuldigt die gleich folgende Faekalsprache, aber ich grad so durch den wind geballert das ich 30 jahre Jünger bin grad, also ich habe durch einen freaky fucking scheis drecks zufall das wohl geilste absolut geilste in meinem Leben gekauft. 

Es nennt sich Dave ..... es wurde an der TU GRAZ Entwickelt, es kostet eigentlich 300.000€ was ich dafür gezahlt hab sag ich nicht der Typ und ich wussten einfach nicht was es ist und er brauchte platz und ich dachte mir ey sieht interessant aus. 

Also was ist DAVE .... 

DAVE ist eine Virtuelles 3D Holodeck, es besteht aus 10  3D Beamern die in einem kleinem Raum per Rückenprojektion eine 3D Umgebung erzeugt, das ganze funzt mit Shutterbrillen und einem Headtracking System in der Shutterbrille. 
Das ist Dave 
CGV - Computer Graphics and Knowledge Visualization

Und ja ih hab den scheis wirklich hier ..... ich glaubs auch grade nicht
Und was noch unglaublicher ist, ich habs 2 mal, nur bei zweiten fehlt der Steuerserver den es für "kleingeld" glücklicherweise zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2015)

So endlich habe ich die Hardware eingesackt:
C2Q 9450, MSI P45 Platinum, Noctua NH-C12P SE14, 3 x 2 GB OCZ Platinum und eine HIS 4870 512MB kassiert


----------



## Nomac (30. Juni 2015)

Accelero Hybrid II - 120 für meine R9 280X und nen BenQ GL2450 ... angeblich mit der neuen Technologie "senseeye" um die Augen zu schonen. Mal sehn obs was bringt


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (30. Juni 2015)

MOGA Pro Power (Wollte ein Bild uploaden aber OneDrive/Skydrive ist behindert und will mir das Bild nicht aufm PC anzeigen.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Onedrive.com heruntergeladen da kack OneDrive es selber nicht aktualisiert hat.)


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Juni 2015)

DJ D - Greatest Hits (2014)


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Juli 2015)

GTA V, aber als DVD Variante [emoji14]


----------



## taks (1. Juli 2015)

Fossil ME3027  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Juli 2015)

Ne Zigarre und Feuersteine fürs Zippo


----------



## Damir (1. Juli 2015)

Ne 1TB HDD von Segate + SATA Kabel


----------



## Seabound (2. Juli 2015)

Nokia Lumina 830
Schutzhülle für Nokia Lumina 830
Displayschutzfolie für Nokia Lumina 830


----------



## raceandsound (2. Juli 2015)

1 mal Diablo 3 Ultimate Evil Edition für PS4, 
macht Fun zu zweit mit dem Sohnemann!
1 mal The Last of Us Remastered Edition auch für PS4, Hammer Story!
2 neue Dunlop SP Sport Maxx in 255/40/17 für die Emma.
Kupplungssatz, 5 VXR Düsen und einen TD04-19T Lader für den Elch.


----------



## jamie (2. Juli 2015)

Ein Hemd, Krawatte und einen Gürtel.


----------



## ghostofme (2. Juli 2015)

Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro Laptop


----------



## S754 (3. Juli 2015)

Gestern The Witcher 3 bei GOG und jetzt gerade eine Packung Haribo Tropifrutti


----------



## HardcoreKoH (3. Juli 2015)

Vans Schuhe, Vans T-Shirt's, Vans Pullover und Vans Socken.... Ja ja, der Vans Store hat sich gefreut.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Juli 2015)

das ek delided headspreader supremacy evo kit
10m clear primochil schlauh
2 flaschen ek koolant blod red
liquid tape


----------



## floppyexe (3. Juli 2015)

Eine Wäschespinne von Leufffheidd.
Der Werbung wegen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2015)

Einen Ventilator und anderthalb Stunden Arbeitszeit einer Tätowiererin.


----------



## torkol (6. Juli 2015)

Ebenfalls nen Ventilator


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

2 Bücher, 
Lord of the Flies, muss mal ein paar solche Klassiker lesen. 
I am Malala, kann man auch mal lesen. 

Und einen Manga von Attack on Titan.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2015)

Neben Lebendmitteln und Treibstoff für die Kalesche noch einen Sparschäler ( meiner ist irgendwie in der Matrix entschwunden )


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. Juli 2015)

Einen Katalysator und einen Austauch-Luftfilter für meinen Volvo... der gute muss unbedingt durch den TÜV kommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Eine Obitüte für 20 CT, ein Eis, ein besserer USB Ventilator, zwei Multi Schraubenzieher, einen Überspannungsschutz, eine Tube Mx2 (für 4 g im Mm 10 Euro!!!!). Und 20 Euro fürs Handy Aufladen. Und ich habe natürlich das vergessen, was ich wollte -. -


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Juli 2015)

Bruichladdich The Laddie Ten - - > 65€


----------



## Guru4GPU (8. Juli 2015)

Als Geburtstagsgeschenk für einen Kumpel: den Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der soll den Boxed Kühler seines Core2Duos E8500 ablösen, da er ziehmlich stört wenn man in Teamspeak redet. 
Vor allem bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sollte es hier eine Verbesserung des dB Pegels geben 

Und noch einen be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm, welcher in einem Define R5 seine neue Heimat finden wird - aber erst in einer Woche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter letzt einen gebrauchten Yamaha RX V757, der später mal zwei eigenbau LS befeuern soll (zur Zeit benutze ich noch zwei Sony SS RG20  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich noch


----------



## thoast3 (8. Juli 2015)

Broken Promises von Element Eighty für 99 Cent


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. Juli 2015)

Eine Aquaero 6 Pro mit Highflowsensor


----------



## XyZaaH (9. Juli 2015)

Slipknot -. 5 the gray chapter special edition


----------



## S754 (10. Juli 2015)

Einen Ortofon OM10 und die #hangster Vinyl von psaiko.dino


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juli 2015)

BQ E10 500W


----------



## TankCommander (14. Juli 2015)

Battlestar Galactica

Komplett Set


----------



## Witcher (14. Juli 2015)

Yamaha S701 , ein Paar Nubert nubox 383


----------



## Seabound (14. Juli 2015)

Ne App zum Trainieren für den Angelschein, den ich machen möchte (5,99€).


----------



## taks (15. Juli 2015)

Vignette fürs Mofa 60€
Motor von Mofa revidieren 700€


----------



## S754 (15. Juli 2015)

3 neue 7" Singles


----------



## 3-tium (15. Juli 2015)

32 gb sd karte


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder ne GTX 980ti


----------



## Madfurion (15. Juli 2015)

Die ersten 4 GoT Staffeln als Blu Ray Box


----------



## Iconoclast (15. Juli 2015)

*Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Haha, ich hab mir Staffel 1 und 2 gekauft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XyZaaH (16. Juli 2015)

Die blessed and possessed limited edition von powerwolf


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Juli 2015)

Heute morgen eine neue Razer BlackWidow 2014 bei Saturn für 79,99€ abgestaubt


----------



## labernet (20. Juli 2015)

Ein BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W


----------



## XyZaaH (20. Juli 2015)

2tb Seagate Barracuda, 2 Festplatten entkopplungs kits


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2015)

CableMod B-Series DPP 10/11 Cable Kit - schwarz     
Die Toten Hosen - Nur zu Besuch/Unplugged im Wiener Burgtheater Blu-ray: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray
Arena Erwachsene Schwimmbrille Nimesis X-Fit, Turquoise- Smoke- Black, One size: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
EVGA TorQ X10 Gaming Maus schwarz | eBay


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2015)

Mangabände von Berserk, 1-8.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

BeQuiet E10 500W CM.


----------



## Kandzi (23. Juli 2015)

Accelero Mono Plus


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Juli 2015)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

Kleinzeugs für den Heimwerkerbedarf


----------



## Blaze83 (23. Juli 2015)

CSL - 2m Ultra HD (4k) Displayport 1.2v (DP) auf Displayport 1.2v (DP) Kabel | inkl. Speerfunktion | Auflösung bis zu 3840 x 2160 | Zertifiziert | dreifach geschirmt | 24k vergoldete Kontakte | für Grafikkarten / PC und Apple
CSL - 2m Ultra HD Displayport 1.2v auf Displayport: Amazon.de: Elektronik

und passend dazu

Asus MG279Q 68,6 (27 Zoll) Monitor (WQHD, HDMI/MHL, DisplayPort, Mini-DP, 4ms Reaktionszeit, AMD FreeSync) schwarz
Asus MG279Q 68,6 Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Guru4GPU (25. Juli 2015)

Ein Fractal Design Define R5 und einen Accelero Xtreme IV 280X , nun ist von meinem PC nichtss mehr zu hören


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2015)

EVGA GTX980Ti Classified


----------



## Dxr2k5 (25. Juli 2015)

Netzteil Be Quiet! BN234 E10-CM-500W Straight Power "Modular"


----------



## Dxr2k5 (25. Juli 2015)

Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 8GB  DDR3 1600 MHz


----------



## Koko291 (25. Juli 2015)

Batman AN


----------



## BlackAcetal (25. Juli 2015)

Kondome


----------



## jamie (25. Juli 2015)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Kondome



Angeber 

@Topic: neben Kondomen noch Putenfleisch, Parmaschinken, Mozzarella, Bandnudeln, Schalotten, Tomaten und Salz


----------



## BlackAcetal (25. Juli 2015)

Gleitgel muss ich eventuell auch noch holen [emoji12]

Aber heute muss man ja höllisch aufpassen weil ruckzuck hat man ein Kind :3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

Wieso Angeber? Den Schlafrock über eine W Lan Kabel gestülpt sorgt für sicheren I Net Betrieb.
Vorschlag für einen Grashalmtrimmer eingereicht sowie für ein Hecken Moped mit Akkuantrieb


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juli 2015)

Letze Woche:

Xeon e3 1231 v3
R390 Nitro
Sharkoon T28
E10 500W CM
ASRock Anniversary B85
8GB Crucial Ballistix
250Gb MX200
Steelseries Qck+

Morgen: Windows 7 64Bit/8.1 64Bit


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2015)

Eine Gs7600 für meinen Bastel PC
@ Specki geiles System. Ist das T28 grün?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Juli 2015)

War zwar gestern aber sehe ich jetzt mal nicht als schlimm an

Ne neue blaue Adidas Umhängetasche für 40€, meine 4 Jahre alte Nike sie mittlerweile schon ziemlich heruntergekommen aussieht brauch ich so endlich nur noch für die Arbeit nutzen


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2015)

Ja... und dann versuchen dich zehn Sekunden auf/in ihr zu halten. Wenn du es schaffst, bist du DER Cowboy.

@topic
Pflastersteine @ Kleinanzeigen. Damit ist der Tag verplant.


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Juli 2015)

Moin

als Uhrenliebhaber mal was ganz anderes... DETOMASO Spacy Timeline 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. Juli 2015)

Ne alte Ps2 mit Asterix und Obelix spielen sowie noch ein Polarexpress spiel und noch Jack and Daxter the precorser legacy ^^

Kindheitserrinnerungen :,D


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juli 2015)

1,5 GB DDR 400


----------



## ebastler (28. Juli 2015)

3ml Antibiotika in ner Spritze für meine Katze
4 Packungen Eintageslinsen, weil es bei drei die Vierte gratis gab.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Juli 2015)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> als Uhrenliebhaber mal was ganz anderes... DETOMASO Spacy Timeline 2
> 
> ...


Krasses Ding .

"1/7" eines Longboards für ein Geburtagsgeschenk.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juli 2015)

Lego Batmanspiel
Läuft wahrscheinlich sogar auf dem Bastel PC


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juli 2015)

für 7€ inkl versand 2x 512mb ddr1 500 um meine socket 462/478 cpus weiter mit den kompresorküler quälen zu können^^ auf das der ram nicht mehr so schnell limitiere und auch gut übertaktbar ist


----------



## Siffer81 (28. Juli 2015)

Auch eine neue Uhr, nach dem meine uhralte Certina nicht mehr so richtig wollte, und zwar eine Tissot Powermatic 80 Luxury 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juli 2015)

Risen von Green Pepper für 2,99


----------



## s-icon (29. Juli 2015)

Mir einen kleinen Traum erfüllt und einen Vitra Lounge Chair and Ottoman gekauft, heute wurde er geliefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (29. Juli 2015)

Ein Kugelschreiber von Ferrari


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

Ne Packung Stern Zwirn und so komisches Zeugs was man sich in den Kopf steckt


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Juli 2015)

Erstes selbstgekauftes Fahrrad 
Ist ein Haibike Big Curve 9.20


----------



## thoast3 (30. Juli 2015)

2 Thermaltake Riing 12 mit blau beleuchtetem Ring im Luxx


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

2 neue Fahrradreifen mit dazugehörigen Schläuchen.


----------



## thoast3 (30. Juli 2015)

Sonic The Hedgehog 2 im Google Play Store

Macht echt Spaß


----------



## Obilankenobi (30. Juli 2015)

Garmin 42dv mit Tragetasche


----------



## S754 (30. Juli 2015)

1x 4 TB Toshiba Festplatte 
1x Sony Movie Studio Platinum (Box) 13 
1x Cro MTV Unplugged Limited Edition 

& zwei Paar neue Supras


----------



## Loginet (31. Juli 2015)

Ray Ben - 110e
2. GTX 770 Oc- 89e
WeeDs- Staffel 1-6 - 50e


----------



## BlackNeo (31. Juli 2015)

Die Hatake Kakashi Figur aus der DXTRA Reihe von Tsume-Art


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2015)

12er Pack Kondome


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. August 2015)

Grüner Pfeffer und was zum Weiterbilden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koko291 (3. August 2015)

Habe grade meine Tochter mit einem Barby Puppen Haus Überrascht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2015)

Palit GTX 980 TI Super Jetstream


----------



## trigger831 (4. August 2015)

Komplette Fußballausrüstung


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Also einen Ball!?

Einen neuen Ringschlüsselsatz


----------



## XyZaaH (5. August 2015)

Nightwish imaginaerum und endless forms most beautiful special editions


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. August 2015)

Neuste Pcgh yay


----------



## Witcher (5. August 2015)

Tamron AF 70-300mm 4-5.6 Di SP VC USD+ UV Filter


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. August 2015)

Zwei Arctic Accelero Mono PLUS Kühler für die zwei r9 270 im System.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. August 2015)

asus maximus vii hero
16gb trident x 2400mhz cl10


----------



## PCGHGS (9. August 2015)

ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition/AC4 | eBay


----------



## scorparc (10. August 2015)

Arbeitsspeicher auf 16GB erweitert (bisher 8GB) - gebraucht 25€

und

Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC - gebraucht 206€  war glaub ein guter Deal


----------



## der_yappi (12. August 2015)

Witcher schrieb:


> Tamron AF 70-300mm 4-5.6 Di SP VC USD+ UV Filter



Schönes Teil 

Ein Olympus m.Zuiko 9-18mm Weitwinkel für meine OM-D EM10 - dann auch noch gleich den Cashback des Herstellers mitgenommen


----------



## TammerID (12. August 2015)

Logitech G502 Proteus


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. August 2015)

Soundkarte: Creative Omni Surround


----------



## Neronimo (12. August 2015)

Sim City 5 + G502 Proteus Core von Logitech
 Super Maus , die alte Rapoo viel ständig auseinander


----------



## drebbin (13. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit ich ein Ersatz T-Shirt auf der Dreamhack habe wenn mein PCGHX-T-Shirt dreckig wird


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2015)

Eine Razer Abyssus 2014. Wer braucht schon Extratasten?


----------



## norse (14. August 2015)

Nexus 7 (2013) - jetzt nur noch die DoppelDIN Fassung im Auto anpassen, Custom ROM drauf und ein paar Kabelchen umlöten - endlich ein gescheites Navi und Radio im Auto! Das olle Sony Ding bekommt jetzt meine Freundin


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Olstyle,
also eigentlich ICH. Die seitlichen tasten meiner MX518, oder G400 will ich nicht missen. Seit die MX518 damals auf den Markt gekommen ist, habe ich im Browser nicht mehr die zurück, oder vorwärts buttons gebraucht. Wären diese Tasten nicht mehr an der Maus, wüsste ich bestimmt erst mal gar nicht was los ist. Im Explorer benutze ich die auch durchgehend. Also Windows ohne die zu bedienen kommt nicht in Frage für mich.

@topic
Nexus 7 2012 
Hab meiner Frau damals eins geschenkt als ich so viel auf Montage war. Jetzt kommt das zweite dazu, um es sie Kindertablets umzumodden. Kosten wenig und leisten deutlich mehr als diese V-tech Teile. Was wäre ich für ein Nerd, würde ich meinen Kindern Technikschrott antun? 
Die sind jetzt identisch konfiguriert, mit sauberem Android, allen nötigen Sperren und jeder Menge Kinder-apps. Immer wenn sie bestimmte Lernerfolge erreichen, können sie in einer speziellen app, einen Kinderfilm freischalten, oder eine neue Spiele-app.


----------



## fatlace (14. August 2015)

ein neues gehäuse
vom Define XL zum kleineren Define R5 in weiß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thoast3 (14. August 2015)

Eine kleine gebrauchte Seagate-HDD mit 160 GB


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Warum das denn? Was war da denn drauf? [emoji12] 

Ein neues Hemd von meiner Lieblingsmarke Olymp. Ich mag die einfach. Qualitativ halten die mit ganz anderen mit und sind dabei echt preiswert.


----------



## Icedaft (15. August 2015)

Rocket League, für meinen Sohn....


----------



## thoast3 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Was war da denn drauf? [emoji12]



War halt gerade billig und da ich auf meiner HDD nur noch ca 50 GB frei hab und auf der SSD 10 dachte ich mir, warum nicht


----------



## Scalon (15. August 2015)

einige (4) CS GO Skins weil sie gerade billiger sind


----------



## xlr2200 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Habe mir gerade meinen Wunsch PC gekauft. Ich möchte auch gerne mal einen Enthusiast PC besitzen und an dem rumfrickeln. Habe mich aber bisher nicht getraut so viel Geld auszugeben. Jetzt ist es aber zu spät, alles bestellt... . Ich weiß, ist völlig übertrieben und verrückt. Aber es musste sein.

MB MSI X99A Godlike Gaming Intel X99
So.2011-3 Quad Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
MSI X99A Godlike Gaming Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad Channel DDR4 
-
MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti
Gaming 6G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 SLI
-
CPU Intel Core i7 5960X 8x 3.00GHz So.2011-3 
-
SSD 1000GB Samsung 850 PRO 2.5"
-
Corsair Obsidian Series 750D mit Sichtfenster Big Tower 
ohne Netzteil schwarz
-
DDR4 16GB (4x 4096MB) G.Skill
RipJaws 4 schwarz DDR4-3300 DIMM CL16-16-16-36 Quad Kit
16GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DDR4-3300 DIMM CL16 Quad Kit
-
Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT mit 2 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140x140x25mm 300-1500 U/min
-
MSI 2Way SLI-Bridge retail
-
be quiet! Dark Power 11 850 Watt
-
400GB Intel 750 Series Add-In PCIe 3.0
-
Asus BW-16D1HT Blu-ray Disc Writer SATA intern


Jetzt heißt es: sparen!


----------



## XyZaaH (17. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Cordial CFY 3 WMM-Long
2x Focal Alpha 50
Erstmal knapp 500 nur für sound los


----------



## Imperat0r (17. August 2015)

HyperX Cloud II Gaming Headset


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2015)

Ein Babyhochstuhl


----------



## Koko291 (18. August 2015)

SD Karte


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2015)

SanDisk Ultra 32GB USB-Flash-Laufwerk USB 3.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Panasonic Alkali LRV08: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Amiibo Hellblau Garn Yoshi (Yoshi's Woolly World Series) for Nintendo Wii U, Nintendo 3DS: Amazon.de: Games

Philips AEA2500/12 Bluetooth HiFi Adapter mit NFC und: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Wolli66 (18. August 2015)

Endlich weg von den schäbbigen HD200, und falls die doch kacke sind kann man die nach 8 Wochen Probezeit immernoch zurückschicken!

Teufel Massive online kaufen | Teufel


----------



## RazerR92 (18. August 2015)

Iphone 6, da mein 5er sich nicht mehr laden ließ.


----------



## Unbekannter_User (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Zählen auch Sachen die Geschenkt sind?

Wenn ja ich hab neulich ein Mainboard mit Sockel 775 von Gigabyte mit SLi bekommen 
Modell: Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4 
Foto kann ich nicht machen da es im Keller rumgammelt. Das Bild ist von Google

Ach ja und Haufenweise Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## fatlace (19. August 2015)

teufel bt bamster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

2 akasa 80mm Lüfter, eine billige Schrottige Logilink Billig Maus, ein altbewährter Intenso Rainbow 8Gb, Molex - 3pin Adapter, USB 2.0 Hub, CD Marker und eine TP Link 10400mah Powerbank. Gekauft bei Conrad Stuttgart. 
Dazu noch ein Canon CanoScan n1240u von eBay Kleinanzeige. Funktioniert [NICHT!]  super mit Treiber Fehlern unter 8.1 und XP.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. August 2015)

Playstation 4 - 500 GB


----------



## Madfurion (23. August 2015)

nach langem hin und her den Dell U2515H. Freu ich mich schon drauf


----------



## GoldenMic (26. August 2015)

Eine Canon EOS 750D im Kit
sowie ein Stativ


----------



## xNeo92x (26. August 2015)

XBOX One Controller für den PC.


----------



## hendrosch (28. August 2015)

Ein GA-Z170X-UD3.
Also nicht wirklich ich hab es nicht gekauft sondern mein Z97X-UD3H-BK dafür eingetauscht.
(ich hoffe die stört nicht das das Unbenutzt ist )


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2015)

Für meine Kaninchen ein neues Häuschen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2015)

Nach langem hin und her doch mal eine Mechanische Tastatur gekauft, da es wenig Auswahl gibt bei MX Blue mit LED habe ich zu Razer gegriffen mit den Razer green Switches, um genau zu sein die Blackwidow Ultimate.
Hat mich dann doch schnell überzeugt und geb ich nicht mehr her.  Bin eigentlich kein Razer Fan, aber die Konkurrenz hatte nichts zu bieten was mich angesprochen hat. Hätte gern die Chroma gekauft, aber die gabs nicht mehr im Media Markt. Wollte die Tastatur halt unbedingt sofort haben, hatte keine Lust zu bestellen und zu warten


----------



## drebbin (28. August 2015)

Wenn ich meine komplette Woche revue passieren lasse:
Eine R9-290, einen Raijintek Morpheus Spectre edition, eine neue Couch, HDMI kabel, sandisk cruzer extreme USB stick und eventuell kommt nochmal eine R9-290X inkl. ACX IV dazu [emoji14]


----------



## XyZaaH (28. August 2015)

SM Pro Audio Nanopatch plus
Cordial 0,9mm 3,5mm audiokabel


----------



## Aemkeisdna (28. August 2015)

Asus Phoebus ,Xbox One Covert Force für PC und Dell U2414H


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. August 2015)

Skoda Rapid  Edition 1.2 TSI Limo Race Blue


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. August 2015)

Wiko Lenny


----------



## Gripschi (29. August 2015)

Tokyo Gouhl Vol 1, Notebook Deckel da der alte kaputt ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. August 2015)

Ach und vor dem Wiko Lenny grün Gelb 
Eine UV Kaltkathode, dazu einen UV aktiven Noiseblocker 120mm Lüfter 
Noch einen Akasa 80mm Lüfter, den ich aber bei einem Freund in Stuttgart vergessen hab  und einen Molex 3pin Adapter


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2015)

Ganz viele Spielsachen für meine kleine Tochter und für mich als Belohnung dass ich ihren dritten Geburtstag überstanden habe, ein One M9 in silber. 

Nur zur Erklärung:
Da waren mehr Kinder samt Mütter, als überhaupt in ihrem Kindergarten angemeldet sind und ich bin nicht gerade gesprächig.


----------



## S754 (30. August 2015)

Ein Haufen neue Singles auf dem Flohmarkt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2015)

Eine neue Sonnenbrille


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2015)

1x Autowäsche


----------



## BlackAcetal (31. August 2015)

Superlux H681 was seit einer Woche hätte kommen soll


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (31. August 2015)

Fractal Design Define R5 und beQuiet Straight Power 10 CM 600W


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2015)

Gebraucht ein schönes Schnäppchen... 
Einen Dell 2005 FPW mit Pivot, USB Hub 1680*1050, S-Ips. Nur 30 Euro


----------



## egert217 (3. September 2015)

i7 970 (der ein OC Krüppel ist) + Asus P6X58D-Premium + 8 GB RAM um 200€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2015)

Nur ein paar DVDs und die PCGH in der Offline Edition


----------



## GottesMissionar (4. September 2015)

Alle Komponenten für eine Innenbeleuchtung + Silent Base 800 Window, damit man es auch sieht


----------



## TheRev90 (5. September 2015)

Vikings Staffel 2 und das Medion Akoya P6647 (MD 98571)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. September 2015)

Einen HP psc2410


----------



## grenn-CB (5. September 2015)

Ein Sony Xperia Z2


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. September 2015)

i7 2600K
ASrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3
2x4GB G.Skill Sniper 1866MHz
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2015)

Feiner Einkauf Guru. 

Bei mir war's ein Xperia Z3 in schwarz, für meine Frau.


----------



## der_yappi (5. September 2015)

Für Muttern im WWW bestellt: Ergänzung ihres Geschirrservices um weiteres Zeugs
Für Vattern: neue Schuhe
Für mich: Kamerazubehör (neue Tasche, weiterer Akku, Polfilter, SD-Karte) + Of Monsters And Men-CD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

Sprit für den Trecker und für mich ein Restaurantbesuch. Bezahlt mit dem guten Namen der Firma


----------



## taks (7. September 2015)

Zuviel ^^

- XQISIT Universal Dual-USB Travel-Charger (3.1A)
- Assmann MHL-Adapter (Midrange, Schwarz)
- Apple Wireless Keyboard
- Apple Magic Trackpad
- Venizianische Maske


----------



## mardsis (7. September 2015)

Ein IDE-Kabel ( fast jeder hat dutzende davon rumfliegen, nur ich nicht. )
Ein 5,25 auf 3,5 Zoll Adapter (Um eine zusätzliche SATA-Festplatte verbauen zu können, weil dann aber kein Port mehr frei ist benötige ich das obenstehende Kabel um einen alten IDE-Brenner im alten Rechner wieder in betrieb zu nehmen...)


----------



## S754 (7. September 2015)

Windows 95


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (7. September 2015)

2x4 gb ram fur Medion Laptop dual rank für dual channel betrieb 4gb Standard single rank war zu langsam reicht nicht
Lederhülle fürs Samsung Galaxy S6


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. September 2015)

Einen neuen IPS FullHD Monitor.

Endlich fliegt mein alter 1440x900 TN raus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

T-Shirts, Socken, Einlegesohlen und Appetitäffchen für die Frostzone


----------



## isnicable (8. September 2015)

20 schwarze Socken und 10 weiße socken.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. September 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> T-Shirts,* Socken*, Einlegesohlen und Appetitäffchen für die Frostzone [emoji317]



So funktioniert das nicht Dobby!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2015)

Achso auf Amazon : einen Laptop Akku für meinen lieben Stiefvater, einen Akku für den Staubsauger Roboter und eine 13000mah PowerBank, nachdem mir meine 10,4k Mah PowerBank wohl geklaut wurde. Kommt dummerweise nicht rechtzeitig an.


----------



## Cleriker (8. September 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> So funktioniert das nicht Dobby!


Viel besser fand ich die "Appetitäffchen", statt Appetithäppchen.


----------



## isnicable (9. September 2015)

Ducky Legend  (MX-Brown)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. September 2015)

SFT und PCGH


----------



## isnicable (11. September 2015)

cs go (mmoga)


----------



## Siegrief (11. September 2015)

Kinect für Xbox One (wird noch an USB gelötet)


----------



## orca113 (11. September 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Gebraucht ein schönes Schnäppchen...
> Einen Dell 2005 FPW mit Pivot, USB Hub 1680*1050, S-Ips. Nur 30 Euro



Glückwunsch.

Einmal Kratzer aus meinem Auto entfernen weil ein Ar...Loch meinte er müsse dem Schlüssel zücken. Anzeige erstattet


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2015)

Lian Li A61WX
6700K
Asus Gene 8
G Skill 16gb 3300 cl 16
Asus Strix GTX 980 ti


----------



## Noxxphox (12. September 2015)

Crucial MX200 1TB SSD  endlich nen flottes gamesdatengrab


----------



## XyZaaH (12. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bingo88 (12. September 2015)

Einen "Bio Gärtner" (Abflammgerät zur Unkrautvernichtung). Funktioniert sogar ganz gut


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2015)

Spitzer um den uralten von meiner Oma wieder funktionstüchtig zu machen, Geodreieck, Farbkasten, 2 Scheren, ein frisches Schlampermäppchen, Folienstifte, 6 Bleistifte und ein Radierer, ein Textmarker, ein Einigermaßen Hochwertiger Kugelschreiber (anders als die 100 Stück 10 Euro oder so) 2 Tintenkiller und 6 Patronen. Schulanfang bald  
Dazwischen einen Haufen Erdnüsse und meine Lieblingskekse, Booster 1,5l,Pepsi Light, Schwip Schwap 2L ohne Zucker (69ct nur beim Norma) und 7up ohne Zucker.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

> Einen "Bio Gärtner"


Pah, Kinderspielzeug. Ich nehme den Daisy Cutter.

Sponge Bobs Handwerkgszeug, Tabak und nen Lottoschein


----------



## TheRev90 (13. September 2015)

iPhone 6S Plus 64 GB


----------



## Witcher (13. September 2015)

Palit GTX 970 JetStream


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. September 2015)

Ein 2010er Audi A3 Sportback mit 46k Kilometern


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. September 2015)

Adidas Supstar und Adidas Firebird TT


----------



## Cleriker (14. September 2015)

2x SanDisk 64GB SDXC U3


----------



## BabaYaga (14. September 2015)

John Wick Blu-ray [Steelbook]

Btw da ist ein Code dabei für die Steam-Vollversion von "Payday 2". Kann damit nix anfangen, wenn den jemand haben möchte, bitte PM :)
First come first serve. *- *und weg ist er *g*

Greets


----------



## $DaViD$ (14. September 2015)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> John Wick Blu-ray [Steelbook]
> 
> Btw da ist ein Code dabei für die Steam-Vollversion von "Payday 2". Kann damit nix anfangen, wenn den jemand haben möchte, bitte PM
> First come first serve.
> ...



Gerne wenn es nicht schon vergeben ist


----------



## XyZaaH (15. September 2015)

Disturbed -  the lost children
Disturbed -  immortalized(deluxe edition)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. September 2015)

Mad Catz R.A.T. 7 und Mad Catz Cyborg G.L.I.D.E. 7

Bin gespannt. Besonders auf das Mauspad.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. September 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mad Catz R.A.T. 7 und Mad Catz Cyborg G.L.I.D.E. 7
> 
> Bin gespannt. Besonders auf das Mauspad.


das mousepad und die maus in kombi hab ich auch...ich finds super^^


3x je 6erpack 1,5l cola ... die nöchsten anende zum zockn hb ich ma was zu trinken xD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2015)

Einen Haufen Schulzeug, ne Staffel Cobra 11 (schon durch nach 24 Stunden), einen anderen Film mit Kevin James und einem coolen, grossen, amerikanischen witzigen Schauspieler


----------



## taks (16. September 2015)

jMonkeyEngine 3.0 Game Development: A Practical Guide

Mal ein bisschen was anderes entwickeln als VCL-Anwendungen


----------



## TammerID (16. September 2015)

iPhone 6s 64 GB


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. September 2015)

Jede menge Schulzeug und ne Packung Chips


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

2 Jeans Hosen und ein paar neue Höschen


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2015)

Samsung 850 Evo  2 TB


----------



## Cleriker (17. September 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> 2 Jeans Hosen und ein paar neue Höschen


Höschen!? Aha! 

Osram Nightbraker Unlimited H7


----------



## orca113 (18. September 2015)

Neue Jacke für Herbst und den Übergang zum Winter.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Höschen!? Aha!


Ok Schlüpfer 

B2T : 1 Pulli für den Winter


----------



## TheRev90 (18. September 2015)

Blu-Ray Mad Max: Fury Road und Smartphone Hartglas Displayschutz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ok Schlüpfer



Tanga Vulgaris oder Liebestöter? Schlüpper? Wer trägt den so etwas, ihhhhhhh

Neben dem üblichen Gelumpe für den Wanst gab es ein Filme und ein paar Hemde


----------



## Cleriker (19. September 2015)

Oh, Dobby hat jetzt nicht nur neue Socken, nein... der feine Herr hat auch neue Hemden. Was ist aus dem Sackleinenfetzen geworden? In der Bucht zu Gold gemacht?

Bei mir gabs eine Wandhalterung für den Monitor und 3D Puzzel für meine kleinen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. September 2015)

> Was ist aus dem Sackleinenfetzen geworden? In der Bucht zu Gold gemacht?


Hast du doch gerade ersteigertpassend zu deinem Speckdeckel

Hatte noch ein paar T Shirts vergessen da meine Arbeitsklamotten von den Motten befallen sind


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Tanga Vulgaris oder Liebestöter? Schlüpper? Wer trägt den so etwas, ihhhhhhh



Tanga mit Rüssel 
B2T : 4 Sweatshirts


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. September 2015)

3 Autos auf dem Nachtflohmarkt für meinen Bruder, 2 für mich zum verstauben lassen und Star Wars the Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition


----------



## taks (22. September 2015)

Noch ein bisschen Lektüre:

- Patterns of Enterprise Application Architecture 
- Einstieg in Visual C# 2013


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo. Mein erstes Handy überhaupt.


----------



## jamie (23. September 2015)

Ein gebrauchtes Thinkpad T430.


----------



## XyZaaH (24. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein Set bitfenix sleeves


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2015)

Messerschmitt und Pinups auf Vinyl, New Musik als Doppel CD und wer errät es? Noch ein paar Filmchen


----------



## Guru4GPU (25. September 2015)

- Ein 3m Toslink Kabel, nun muss der ALC 892 sein Signal Digital an den RX V757 senden  ( Hört sich viel besser an   )
- Einen i7 aufkleber für mein R5 
- Battlefiel 4
- Far Cry 4


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2015)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W
zwei CDs von Fury in the Slaughterhouse


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

eine GTX 260, 2x GTX 480, GTX 580, 9800gt, 8800gtx, ati 4890 vapor-x.
und alles für unter 100 euro


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Achja und einen 480 Radiator


----------



## Cleriker (26. September 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Der wird's aber schwer haben mit all den Hitzköpfen. 

Mal wieder eine Palette Monster, einen Broiler, eine Autowäsche und eine SanDisk Ultra II 960GB für den HTPC mit Ubuntu. :grins:


----------



## Leob12 (26. September 2015)

2x 32 GB USB-Stick 
1x Attack on Titan No Regrets 2 
Tokyo Ghoul Band 8 & 9


----------



## fatlace (26. September 2015)

Ein bisschen Mad Max stuff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo. Mein erstes Smartphone und Handy überhaupt.  Habe ich seit Dienstag.
Habe mich schon gut dran gewöhnt und es macht echt SPaß. 
Facebook (Messenger) und Whatsapp sind ein Kinderspiel. Nur surfen auf Internetseiten und in Foren ist damit doof. Viel zu klein alles.


----------



## Icedaft (27. September 2015)

Phanteks Enthoo Primo weiÃŸ mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_WT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Doch kein DAN-Gehäuse, aber so unterliege in Zukunft keinerlei Beschränkungen mehr, was die Hardware betrifft...und wer weiß, vielleicht doch irgendwann mal eine schicke Wakü?!


----------



## Leob12 (27. September 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Phanteks Enthoo Primo weiÃŸ mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_WT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Doch kein DAN-Gehäuse, aber so unterliege in Zukunft keinerlei Beschränkungen mehr, was die Hardware betrifft...und wer weiß, vielleicht doch irgendwann mal eine schicke Wakü?!


Ist ja so ziemlich das Gegenteil was die Größe betrifft xD 
Da hätte das DAN A4 doch drinnen Platz oder?^^


----------



## SwissBullet (28. September 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Was für die Hautpflege
1×TATTOOMED® AFTER TATTOO 100ML
1×TATTOOMED® DAILY TATTOO CARE 100ML


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

Was könnte ich mir wohl mal wieder gekauft haben? Ist wenigstens mehr als 1000 x vorhanden


----------



## eye_of_fire (1. Oktober 2015)

Vorige Woche eine MSI GTX960 mit 4 GB Speicher..


----------



## sensit1ve_ (1. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2015)

Neue Winterreifen:

2x Pirelli Winter Sottozero Serie 3 MGT - 245/45 R19 98W
2x Pirelli Winter Sottozero Serie 3 MGT - 275/40 R19 101W


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2015)

Destiny - König der Bessenen Erweiterung 

Damit ich meine PS4 mal wieder ausm Schlaf aufwecken kann


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (1. Oktober 2015)

Corsair RM550x,

endlich kanns umbauen los gehen


----------



## Hänschen (2. Oktober 2015)

Medisana Luftbefeuchter ... cooles Teil, hoffe es löst das Schlafproblem mit der verpopelten Nase


----------



## Euda (2. Oktober 2015)

Oculus Rift DK2 soeben bestellt - einfach mal was Innovatives genießen (hoffentlich)


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. Oktober 2015)

Euda schrieb:


> Oculus Rift DK2 soeben bestellt - einfach mal was Innovatives genießen (hoffentlich)



Erzähl dann bitte, wie es dir gefallen hat. 

Hab mir eine letzten Herbst bestellt und verwende sie (leider) nur für Vorträge/Demonstrationen. Zum Alltagszocken ist es mir zu anstrengend/umständlich.


Und zum Threadtitel passend: Eine neue Aquastream XT Pumpe, da die alte - durch meine Ungeschicklichkeit - einen Kurzschluss abbekommen hat. 
Da auch das Aquaero5 + Farbwerk einen Kurzschluss haben, kommen auch diese beiden auf die Liste dazu - außer die Aquacomputer RMA ermöglicht kulanterweise eine andere Lösung.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2015)

gestern bei zackzack.de: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger


----------



## Aldrearic (4. Oktober 2015)

Heute den mobilen Verstärker IDSD Micro von Ifi gekauft 
Für Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher geeignet. Hoffentlich harmoniert dieser mit meinen Hifi Kopfhörer.


----------



## Desrupt0r (5. Oktober 2015)

Gestern Amy 690 Click bestellt!


----------



## Miloma (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe gestern auf Amazon mehrfach zugeschlagen  Einen neuen USB-Hub, da ich letzte Woche einen USB-Stick als Werbegeschenk bekommen habe (zu finden hier: Werbeartikel - USB Stick Werbegeschenk ). Zusammen mit einem anderen USB-Stick, Bluetooth-Maus und externer Festplatte wurde es mit USB-Anschlüssen an meinem Laptop etwas eng.
Außerdem gab es für mich noch eine Erweiterung für meine kleine "Heimkino"-Anlage: einen Subwoofer, den Klipsch R-12 SW ( Klipsch R-12 SW Subwoofer schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi ).

Damit konnte ich mich richtig gut für diese Woche motivieren.


----------



## mardsis (5. Oktober 2015)

Neue Kopfhörer (nichts besonderes, Sony MDR-ZX110), reichen mir und meine alten haben 2 Jahre gehalten, wenn die das auch schaffen bin ich glücklich.
Die 4. Staffel von den Simpsons (DVD)


----------



## Euda (6. Oktober 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Erzähl dann bitte, wie es dir gefallen hat.



Selbstverständlich werde ich das.  Werde sie wohl vorwiegend für's Simracing (pCARS, AC, R3E, DiRT Rally) einsetzen, doch getestet werden natürlich sämtliche Titel, die hier auf den SSDs rumfliegen. Hat mich zuvor noch der Versand aus dem Ausland abgeschreckt, habe ich nun doch ziemlich schnell eine UPS-Tracking-ID erhalten: Voraussichtliche Zustellung am Donnerstag.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Für meinen "neuen" Messrechner:

-> Intel Desktop Board DH67VR
-> Intel Pentium i3-530
-> 2x 4GB DDR3-1333MHz

Für's Auto, Inspektion:
-> 12 Zündkerzen
-> 10 Liter Öl
-> zwei Spritfilter
-> Ölfilter
-> neue Batterie


----------



## Hänschen (7. Oktober 2015)

Ein Inverto Quad Monoblock LNB 3 Grad


----------



## Cleriker (7. Oktober 2015)

Ein großes Topfset von AMC. Einmal alles bitte... leider auch auf dem Konto.


----------



## SeppiMontana (7. Oktober 2015)

CSL - TM137G optische wireless (kabellos/Funk) Maus / vertikale Ausführung


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2015)

https://shop.franz-jacobi.de/DVD/Am-Borsigplatz-geboren-Franz-Jacobi-und-die-Wiege-des-BVB-DVD.html


----------



## GottesMissionar (7. Oktober 2015)

Ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 - 550 Watt.


----------



## bfgamer (8. Oktober 2015)

1x NATURE ONE 2016  Festivalticket


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Oktober 2015)

Neuen Boxsack für den Keller.


----------



## Shaqesbeer (8. Oktober 2015)

Mein letzter Kauf war die MSI GTX 980TI


----------



## stoney242 (9. Oktober 2015)

The Leftovers Staffel 1 auf blu-ray und heute morgen ein Wurstbrötchen.


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2015)

Braun Series 7 BT 7050

Hipsterbart pflegen


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Oktober 2015)

Etwas SW X-Wing eingekauft.


----------



## Desrupt0r (9. Oktober 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Etwas SW X-Wing eingekauft.



Wie viele Millionen hast denn dafür bezahlt?


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Etwas SW X-Wing eingekauft.



Darf ich beim auspacken helfen?


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Oktober 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Wie viele Millionen hast denn dafür bezahlt?


Ein Eulo!

@ taks
Hmm... Ich weiß nicht so recht. 

@ Moon_Knight
Bei X-Wing war das durchaus mein Gedanke. Zum Spielen reicht das Grundspiel.

on topic:
Ich hoffe, das wird irgendwann ein Sohnemann. Sein Spielzeug habe ich ihm bereits gekauft. Falls es kein Sohn wird, habe ich als Rentner sehr viel Spielzeug.
Jedenfalls möchte ich nun in nächster Zeit nichts mehr kaufen.
Wenn ich als Kind auch so viel Lego gehabt hätte...


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich stand letzthin im Laden und war kurz davor mir den hier zu kaufen ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2015)

Zwei Bücher:

Bernard Cornwell - Schwertgesang (Uhtred-Saga Band 4)
Timur Vermes - Er ist wieder da

(Wobei "gekauft" relativ ist, hatte noch nen 3 Jahre alten Büchergutschein)


----------



## GottesMissionar (9. Oktober 2015)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zwei Bücher:
> 
> Timur Vermes - Er ist wieder da



Ein wunderbares Buch!  Es ist heute der Kinofilm angelaufen. Als Tipp: Versuch unbedingt das Buch zu lesen, bevor du den Film anschaust.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Ein wunderbares Buch!  Es ist heute der Kinofilm angelaufen. Als Tipp: Versuch unbedingt das Buch zu lesen, bevor du den Film anschaust.



Das war der Gedanke dahinter. Bin leider immer wieder drüber hinweg gekommen, mir das Buch zu holen. Musste jedenfalls sehr lachen, als ich das Buch vor ein paar Jahren in der gebundenen Fassung das erste Mal sah und das Preisschild anguckte: 19,33€


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Ein wunderbares Buch!  Es ist heute der Kinofilm angelaufen. Als Tipp: Versuch unbedingt das Buch zu lesen, bevor du den Film anschaust.


Ich hab den Trailer gesehen und hab es mir ernsthaft anders vorgestellt. Deutlich heftiger e Sprache und das Fräulein hab ich mir anders vorgestellt.


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2015)

Eine Reise nach New York im kommenden Jahr


----------



## Aldrearic (10. Oktober 2015)

Nice. War noch nie in NY, habe ich aber im kommenden Jahr auch noch vor. Nur NY oder auch ein wenig die Umgebung?

Neue Aromen für meine E-Zigi gekauft. Litschi, Wassermelone, Aprikose und Erdbeer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2015)

Also. Ein unbekanntes Gehäuse und ein relativ altes SF NT, ein toller Videokassetten Rekorder.


----------



## tdi-fan (11. Oktober 2015)

Golf 2 Bj. 91 90PS, wird im Winter zur Ratte umgebastelt als Freizeitauto


----------



## Placebo (11. Oktober 2015)

Marshall London Smartphone
Vernünftig wars wahrscheinlich nicht, haben wollte ich es trotzdem


----------



## DjangOC (11. Oktober 2015)

Gilera SMT 50 - hat zwar 31k aber läuft dennoch spitze


----------



## Zeiss (11. Oktober 2015)

IPhone 6s in gold.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (12. Oktober 2015)

Shure SE315.


----------



## raceandsound (12. Oktober 2015)

G402 und schon ein wenig länger her 2x Lenovo X201.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

Füllung für den radikal leergefutterten Kühlschrank und ein paar Artikel für die Hausapotheke + Rezeptgebühren.


----------



## Hänschen (14. Oktober 2015)

4er Pack Philips Sonicare Sensitiv Ersatzbürstenköpfe für die PowerUp ... war bei Müller und Expert/Tevi ausverkauft ... musste zum Mediamarkt rausfahren.

Den Standardbürstenkopf hat Philips voll vermurkst ... ich habe mir voll das Zahnfleisch zerstochen damit ... kein Wunder dass die Sensitive überall ausverkauft sind


----------



## taks (14. Oktober 2015)

Wiedermal ein bisschen Lesestoff:
Visual C# 2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

Ein wenig Software von Ashampoo


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Oktober 2015)

Pepsi Max Cherry und über die Schule einen Conrad Adventdkalender


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. Oktober 2015)

Nen Haufen Kram bei Session, unter anderem ein paar In-Ears und ne Gibson Les Paul Studio Faded aus 2016.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2015)

Eine Strellson Lederjacke


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

2 neue Autos ( Für Frau und mich ) und einen MacBook Pro für die Dame


----------



## Cleriker (16. Oktober 2015)

Wirklich gekauft, oder doch nur geleast?

Bei mir waren es Winterreifen und eine neue Glotze.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wirklich gekauft, oder doch nur geleast?


Gekauft, leasing lohnt sich nicht für mich.


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Geil! Wie lange?



Fünf Nächte. Den sechsten Tag hab ich aber noch komplett da der Flug heim Abends geht


----------



## labernet (17. Oktober 2015)

Beyerdynamic T70

Mit losless streaming einfach ein Traum.


----------



## s-icon (17. Oktober 2015)

Mal schauen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## endorph1ne (18. Oktober 2015)

Audiotechnica ATH-M50x

Ein Traum!!


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Oktober 2015)

Neue Brako 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LudwigX (18. Oktober 2015)

T Rex 600 Modellhelikopter


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2015)

Zwei Rapfenbleie von Spro.


----------



## bingo88 (18. Oktober 2015)

Einen FX 8320. Ich habe lange gezögert, aber den Unterschied zu meinem Phenom II 965 merke ich schon. Und Stromkosten sind da kein Argument, bei zwei GTX 580 im SLI. Wird ja jetzt wieder kalt draußen, muss man heizen


----------



## Leob12 (20. Oktober 2015)

Mal wieder Manga-Nachschub bestellt: 
Area D 3 + 4
Berserk max 18
The Breaker 2 + 3. 
Und ein Buch für die Uni, English Language Teaching für Schlappe 52€. Also insgesamt mal wieder 100€ für Lesestoff ausgegeben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2015)

Olaf, Nuttendiesel, Kamm, Nagelbürste und etwas für die Stoßzähne. Ach ja und die Stadtkasse mit Parkgebühren bereichert


----------



## Leob12 (20. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Olaf, Nuttendiesel, Kamm, Nagelbürste und etwas für die Stoßzähne. Ach ja und die Stadtkasse mit Parkgebühren bereichert



Late Night Shopping?^^


----------



## taks (20. Oktober 2015)

Star Wars Complete Saga 1-6  

auf BluRay


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Late Night Shopping?^^



Nein ich war nur wegen einem Artikel in meiner Drogenhöhle oder wie das Geschäft heißt. Nur dann fiel mir ein das der eine oder andere Artikel  noch gebraucht wurde


----------



## bfgamer (20. Oktober 2015)

ein LG G4


----------



## bingo88 (20. Oktober 2015)

Broforce


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. Oktober 2015)

Jo Nesbo Blood on Snow Der Auftrag


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. Oktober 2015)

Civilization V in der Complete Edition. Geniales Spiel.


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. Oktober 2015)

Worms Revolution im Sale auf Steam


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Oktober 2015)

Edelbrock 650 cfm Vergaser mit Electric Chocke, Edelbrock Luftfilter, und Edelbrock EPS Ansaugspinne für einen GM 5,7 L 350 CUI Motor ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Oktober 2015)

Logitech G910 Orion Sparkle

fand das mitm handy oder tablet als zusatzbildschirm zu haben einfach zu verlocke d... auch find ich die tadtatur sonst ganz gut... bin mal gespannt wies sich mit der spielt wense da is

ach und noch 
2x Ek Koolant Blood Red
1x Segeate Baracuda 1TB
1x Noname Laufwerk (das ich überhaupt ma wieder eind hab xD)


----------



## _Berge_ (22. Oktober 2015)

Roccat Aluma, da meine JBL Kopfhörer nun zum dritten mal nen Wackelkontakt haben und Saturn sich weigert sie erneut zu tauschen und ich hab die nichmal 6 Monate ^^


----------



## Azzteredon (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

1. Erste Staffel House of Cards
2. Xbox 360 Controller for Windows
3. echtglasschutzfolie fürs LG G3
4. Jurassic World BluRay
5. Sapphire R9 390 Nitro für meinen Bruder [emoji317]


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (22. Oktober 2015)

1. Xbone Forza edition 
2. Phanteks Ehnto M 
3. Sharkoon H40 headset
4. Skoda Rapid "Edition"


----------



## ghostofme (22. Oktober 2015)

Xbox one gears of war bundle
Halo 5 gratis dazu
Forza 6


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (22. Oktober 2015)

forza 6 ist schon geil oda ?  habe mir erstma glei nen T1 buss aufgemöbbelt . und es ist endlich mal wieder schwerer sich die kohle zu verdienen


----------



## Leob12 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ein bisschen Late Night Shopping auf Amazon: 
Area D 5-7
Pomegranate Soup (Brauch ich für eine Lehrveranstaltung...)


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Oktober 2015)

Bei Late Night erwarte ich andere Artikel.

on topic:
Thinking, Fast and Slow - Daniel Kahnemann
Der grösste Raubzug der Geschichte - Weik & Friedrich
Professionelle Webtexte & Content Marketing - Michael Frinkes


----------



## Hänschen (23. Oktober 2015)

Ne Xbox One mit 2 Controllern und nem Autorennspiel im Bundle auf 12 Raten für 359 (mit Prozenten von der Mutter)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

So mal wieder bewegte Bilder, ein feines Stöffchen für die Trinkergurgel, noch mehr Nuttendiesel, Socken, Rezeptgebühren / Stadtkasse, neue Grillzange und eine XL Pfanne. Daneben natürlich die gewöhnlichen Ballaststoffe für den Pansen.


----------



## s-icon (23. Oktober 2015)

Hmm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Oktober 2015)

Sicher, dass die dir keinen Ingwer angedreht haben? 

Mal wieder eine Palette Rockstar Energy im Angebot für 99 Cent die Dose.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

Versteinerte Dino Kacke? Ok Trüffel so wie es aussieht


----------



## orca113 (24. Oktober 2015)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Edelbrock 650 cfm Vergaser mit Electric Chocke, Edelbrock Luftfilter, und Edelbrock EPS Ansaugspinne für einen GM 5,7 L 350 CUI Motor ^^



Nett 

Eine Bluetoothmaus für mein Mac Book und das Notebook von der Arbeit.


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. Oktober 2015)

R9 290X mit EK Block und guten Takteigenschaften


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2015)

Samsung Evo SSD .....2 TB


----------



## Gripschi (24. Oktober 2015)

Einen neuen Gamecube Controller der Smash Edition und Kabelverlängerung.

Sowoe Log Horizon 3. Light Novel.


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Oktober 2015)

30 Liter E10 😁


----------



## Guru4GPU (24. Oktober 2015)

Das Far Cry 3 - Deluxe Bundle DLC, da ich so viel FC3 spiele dachte ich mir halt - warum nicht?


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Oktober 2015)

Heute morgen nen paar Samples Whisky bekommen


----------



## Booman90 (26. Oktober 2015)

Gwent Karten Set von The Witcher 3, bzw. erst mal bestellt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Oktober 2015)

FM 2015


----------



## orca113 (29. Oktober 2015)

Bluetooth Notebookmaus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2015)

Lego Jurassic World für die PS4, brauchte ein Spiel um mit der Freundin zusammen zu zocken, mal sehen wie sich das Spiel macht


----------



## S754 (29. Oktober 2015)

Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X, 4GB HBM, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, full retail (11247-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## drebbin (29. Oktober 2015)

GroßPackung Kryonaut


----------



## Hänschen (29. Oktober 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Lego Jurassic World für die PS4, brauchte ein Spiel um mit der Freundin zusammen zu zocken, mal sehen wie sich das Spiel macht


Vorsicht da sind ein paar heftige Angstschreie drin, das könnte Kinder etwas schocken 


Ich hab mir eine Philips Soundbar rausgelassen ... wollte eigentlich eine Sony aber war nirgends lokal verfügbar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Warnung!😄


----------



## XyZaaH (30. Oktober 2015)

GTA v


----------



## Hänschen (30. Oktober 2015)

Ein Toslink Kabel denn das der Soundbar beigelegte war zu kurz ... musste sie über den TV anbringen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Oktober 2015)

Ein Pentium Duo (65 Watt)  Bundle mit zwei Kühlern und eine gute Lüftersteuerung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun fehlt noch eine passende Grafikkarte, eine HDD und das Teil wird ein Light Gaming PC für meinen kleinen Bruder


----------



## XyZaaH (31. Oktober 2015)

K70 RGB MX Red
Einfach göttlich


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. November 2015)

Nen i5-3570k 
Für 100€ fand ich okee


----------



## Noxxphox (1. November 2015)

g910 orion sparkle  (4d zurück aber ich hate noch keine zeit es zu schreibn xD)

und eben neues ekoolant blood red für di wakü


----------



## Noofuu (1. November 2015)

Den Steam Controller Vorbestellt  und  eine kleine Anlage von Teufel für mein Wohnzimmer.


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

Samsung 250 Gb Evo


----------



## Hänschen (1. November 2015)

Microplane Professional Küchenreibe samt Fingerschutz.


----------



## XyZaaH (1. November 2015)

Blue snowball mic


----------



## XyZaaH (4. November 2015)

Accept Blind rage deluxe edition box


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Wavemaster 240 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für heftige 4 Euro.
Oh oh Potentiometer kratzt
Und pinke Lamy Patronen für meinen Füller, muss ich mal ausprobieren und war Ausserdem die billigste Lamy Tinte


----------



## kühlprofi (5. November 2015)

Core i5-5675C
MAXIMUS VII GENE, mATX, Intel Z97
Kingston Technology Beast 16GB DDR3-1600MHz
R9390-DC2-8GD5 PCIE 3.0 / 8 GB GDDR5 512bit 6.00GHz / 1000MHz / 2560 stream processors
Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM, 730W,
HyperX Savage 240 GB 2.5' SATA 6 GB/s
In Win Midi Tower 805 Black, ohne NT, Alu / Glas gehäuse
Kühler Cooler V8, RR-V8VC-16PR-R1, High End Kühler
Battlefront ink Battle of Jakku DLC


----------



## True Monkey (5. November 2015)

Kingston Predator 3000er 16GB
i5 6600
i7 6700 T 

mal schauen wie die zwei sich schlagen


----------



## Red5FS (5. November 2015)

Battlefield 4 und Wolfenstein New Order aus der Spielepyramide für je nen 10ner. ..


----------



## dertyp (6. November 2015)

FPV Race Quadrocopter   (ZMR 250 Carbon)
Graupner MX 20


----------



## Zocker_Boy (6. November 2015)

Asus BCT-dingsda Bluray Laufwerk.

Muss sagen, das ist auch mit ner normalen DVD drin deutlich leiser als das alte DVD Laufwerk von LG


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. November 2015)

Fittings und Schlauch


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2015)

Ein Paar Handschuhe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2015)

Ein paar Pullover, waren aber Fehlgriffe da sich keiner übertakten lassen will


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2015)

Eine Wagenwäsche an der Tanke


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. November 2015)

Abgesehen von nem Liter Milch: ne Bahnfahrkarte von Düsseldorf nach hier.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Rapoo 7100p 
2* 80Gb Caviar
Darüber hinaus noch 1* Haselnuss Cappuccino und 1 Dalmayr Gold Milch Zucker am Bremer Bahnhof.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. November 2015)

Ich, 3rad Norris kaufe auch Wasser in Hectopascal 💪 und bezahle mit m³



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Caviar mit C kauft man üblicherweise in GB


----------



## Seabound (8. November 2015)

Ein Wobbler von Abu Garcia.


----------



## Hänschen (8. November 2015)

Spellforce Complete auf Steam ... hab das Tutorial nicht ganz durch - mache morgen weiter


----------



## der_yappi (9. November 2015)

Ne 2TB Western Digital BLUE


----------



## Metalic (9. November 2015)

Fallout 4 Key


----------



## bingo88 (9. November 2015)

Logitech K400 Plus für meinen Raspberry Pi 2


----------



## Aldrearic (9. November 2015)

HE-400s ist heute per Post gekommen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. November 2015)

Eine WD Blue mit 3TB 

Lässt die Daten wachsen!


----------



## ebastler (11. November 2015)

1x FrSky X4RSB mit EU Firmware - schon umgeflasht auf International
4x Kiss ESC 12A v1.2


----------



## GottesMissionar (11. November 2015)

Nachdem mir eine Laserbehandlung für die Augen doch zu risikoreich war: Eine neue Brille. 
Sind ganz schön teuer geworden, mit den neumodernen Optiker-Schnickschnack. ._.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

Die nackte Kanone Trilogy - Blu Ray


----------



## thunderofhate (11. November 2015)

100 ml hiervon.


----------



## Hänschen (11. November 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Nachdem mir eine Laserbehandlung für die Augen doch zu risikoreich war: Eine neue Brille.
> Sind ganz schön teuer geworden, mit den neumodernen Optiker-Schnickschnack. ._.



Ich hab meine von Fielmann gekauft ... die Plastikgläser haben nun horizontale und vertikale Mikrostreifen die Sternen-Flares erzeugen an allen Lichtquellen nachts.
Die Bügel zerbröseln hinter den Ohren, die Schrauben (rahmenlos) lockern sich dauernd.
Die Glasfläche ist wohl zu klein, ich habe ein unangenehmes Durchsicht/Umweltwahrnehmungs Gefühl.

Irgendwas hab ich falsch gemacht


----------



## Red5FS (11. November 2015)

So, 
Ich habe heute bestellt:
ASROCK Z170 Extreme 4 
Intel Core i5-6600k
Thermalright HR-02 Macho 2 Rev B
Sapphire R9 390 Nitro 8GB + Backplate
G-Skill DDR 4 16GB F4 3200C16D-16GTZ
SSD Crucial 250GB MX200
Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
LG BH10LS38 BluRay Brenner
Fractal Define R4
BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500Watt ATC
BeQuiet Silent Wings Gehäuse Lüfter
Logitech G502 Proteus Core Tunable Gaming Maus 
Steelseries Qck+ Mauspad
Func KB 460

Kanns kaum abwarten....


----------



## GottesMissionar (12. November 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich hab meine von Fielmann gekauft ... die Plastikgläser haben nun horizontale und vertikale Mikrostreifen die Sternen-Flares erzeugen an allen Lichtquellen nachts.
> Die Bügel zerbröseln hinter den Ohren, die Schrauben (rahmenlos) lockern sich dauernd.
> Die Glasfläche ist wohl zu klein, ich habe ein unangenehmes Durchsicht/Umweltwahrnehmungs Gefühl.
> 
> Irgendwas hab ich falsch gemacht



Das tut mir leid. 

Vor allem das mit der Größe der Glasfläche. Den Rest kann man ja eher beheben. Der Service von Fielmann soll ja aber ganz gut sein, oder?

Hab das bei einem befreundeten Optiker machen lassen. Hat mir auch so eine neumoderne DuraVision Blueprotect eingeredet, da ich ja doch ausschließlich mit elektronischen Geräten zu tun habe. Ob es wirklich was bringt? Keine Ahnung. Das einzige was Gesprächspartner merken: Die Brillengläser spiegeln sich mit einem leichten Violettschimmer.


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2015)

Fallout 4 - Key auf Greenman Gaming.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. November 2015)

Fallout 4 - Key auf Gameladen.com


----------



## wooty1337 (12. November 2015)

Star Wars - Complete Saga auf Blu ray... Die alten DVDs müssen ja abgelöst werden


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2015)

letzte Woche: 
- puma BVB BORUSSIA DORTMUND Trikot Away Herren 2014 / 2015 - REUS 11
- DBPOWER MAGICBOX Bluetooth Audiomusik Schaltbare Sender
- Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition Blu-ray

heute:
Fractal Design Define S Black | Gehäuse & Zubehör | Gehäuse & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany & http://www.aquatuning.de/gehaeuse-und-hardware/benchtables/18180/lian-li-pc-t60b-schwarz


----------



## Hänschen (13. November 2015)

Beurer LB44 Luftbefeuchter, weil der Medisana doch zu unangenehm laut ist und Konstruktionsschwächen hat


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2015)

Salmo Slider Jerkbait 10cm, 36 Gramm


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. November 2015)

Eine Erleichterung an Haar... Damit ich noch furchtbarer aussehe


----------



## s-icon (14. November 2015)

128gb mit LTE, Keyboard und Stift kommen nächste Woche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hänschen (15. November 2015)

TNS 3000 Gemüsehobel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

Hab ich wohl vergessen... 
E2220
AsRock G31m-gs Rev1.10
512 MB kaputter DDR 2 DIMM


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2015)

Array


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. November 2015)

Die *Nikon D3300* ist nun mein!

Meine erste DSLR.


----------



## taks (17. November 2015)

Mal eine Frischenzellenkur für mein PC 

AMD FX-8350 (AM3+, 4GHz, Unlocked)
Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Arctic Silver 5 (3.50g, 9W/m K)

Bin gespannt ob die neue Arctic Silver mit meiner 10 Jahre alten mithalten kann ^^


----------



## Hänschen (17. November 2015)

Einen räudigen Kindle ... ist um 10 Euro günstiger im Angebot ...


----------



## varg01 (18. November 2015)

Samsung 850 Evo 250GB SSD (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III) fÃ¼r 67,90â‚¬ @Conrad.de - Deals

500GB Samsung 850 evo für 147€ dank gutschein
€: guten morgen xD , GB statt TB.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. November 2015)

varg01 schrieb:


> Samsung 850 Evo 250GB SSD (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III) fÃ¼r 67,90â‚¬ @Conrad.de - Deals
> 
> 500TB Samsung 850 evo für 147€ dank gutschein



Die gabs doch gestern bei Amazon für 137€ ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. November 2015)

500 Terrabyte ?  
Mittlerweile kostet die auch mit ohne Gutschein nur noch 147.50


----------



## varg01 (18. November 2015)

hm, na dann hab ich trotzdem +-0.
Amazon hatte ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## Red5FS (18. November 2015)

Star Wars Battlefront im Set mit nem Turtle Beach X-Wing Headset beim MM für ~80€ (Vorbestellerbonus).


----------



## MG42 (19. November 2015)

Heute hätte es da sein sollen.. Aquatuning... 
Bzw mein ich das Gestern... dazu 2 Stück davon : 250GB Samsung SSD 850 Evo (MZ-75E250B/EU) 2,5" SSD | Solid State Drive (SSD) | PC-Komponenten | ARLT Computer


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2015)

Creative E5, endlich keine Störgeräusche mehr in den Nahfeldern.


----------



## GottesMissionar (19. November 2015)

Neue Ohrpolster für mein Headset (Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro). Gestern bestellt, heute geliefert + das überraschend günstig. Und innerhalb von 2 Minuten getauscht.  Beyerdynamic 709492 Ohrpolster für Custom One Pro: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. November 2015)

2Gb DDR2 und Tübchen WLP für 5 Euro bekommen


----------



## Icedaft (19. November 2015)

Platten für den neuen Schreibtisch.


----------



## varg01 (20. November 2015)

1 x Aqua-Computer 41092<br>Aqua - Entkopplungsset für Wasserkühlsystem - Gelb (41092)<br>Art# (1325385)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK4/16)
1 x ASRock X99 Extreme6 (90-MXGT00-A0UAYZ)
1 x DEMCiflex Staubfilter 140mm quadratisch schwarz/schwarz
1 x DEMCiflex Staubfilter für 420mm Radiatoren schwarz/schwarz
1 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063)
2 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2
1 x Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200rpm (SY1212SL12L)
1 x Fractal Design Define S, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK)
1 x InLine Schraubenset mit Schraubendreher, 411-teilig (77786)
1 x Phobya UC-2 LT Silver Nickel Plexi Edition, Intel (10460)
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS GPX ATI R9 280X M02 mit Backplate (11164)
1 x Alphacool HF Doppelnippel 1/4", schwarz (17033)
1 x Phobya 2-Wege Kugelhahn, vernickelt (68259)
1 x Phobya Verschlussschraube G1/4", silber MSV
1 x Alphacool HF Schraubanschluss 90°, schwarz (17081)
1 x Alphacool HF Winkeladapter Doppel 45° 1/4", deep black (17060)
1 x PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch, 16/10mm, 100cm transparent
1 x Aqua Computer Aqualis D5 150ml (34081)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2015)

Filme, Pullover, Hausschuhe, Reisetasche sowie Kulinarien für den Schlund


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. November 2015)

Mackie CR4


----------



## T'PAU (21. November 2015)

_Jurassic World_ auf Blu-ray.
Für'n *10er* kam ich dann doch nicht vorbei. Wollte für die gleiche Summe erst noch die _Minions_ mitnehmen, aber letztlich dann doch nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. November 2015)

Hama Sd Karte für 7.13€ (8GB )


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2015)

- Intel Core-i5 6500 für 200€
- 16GB Kit (2x 8GB) Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2400 CL15 für 94,85€
- Bosch Wischblatt Satz Aerotwin A979S


----------



## Doggycat (22. November 2015)

Custom wakü und 10 sata kabel für homeserver ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> _Jurassic World_ auf Blu-ray.
> Für'n *10er* kam ich dann doch nicht vorbei. Wollte für die gleiche Summe erst noch die _Minions_ mitnehmen, aber letztlich dann doch nicht.



Sicher? die besten Angebote die ich bisher mitbekam waren um 12 Dublonen incl. Gutschein


----------



## T'PAU (22. November 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sicher? die besten Angebote die ich bisher mitbekam waren um 12 Dublonen incl. Gutschein


Ähm, ich denke schon dass ich _sicher_ bin! 
Ich stand vor'm Regal im örtlichen MediMax und da lagen JW und die gelben Tic Tacs für je *10€* und z.B. T:Genisys für *14,99€*!
Im dieswöchigen Werbe-Flyer von Saturn waren die zum gleichen Kurs.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. November 2015)

eine Sharkoon Fireground, damit die Roccat Sota endlich in den Müll wandern kann. ^^


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

Staffel 1 von House of Cards Bluray, für 10€.


----------



## hendrosch (25. November 2015)

Endlich mal ein externes Bluray Laufwerk (sogar Brenner) für 11€ 
Ich denke das war mein bester schnapper.
Jetzt kann ich auch paar Blurays kaufen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. November 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein externes Bluray Laufwerk (sogar Brenner) für 11€
> Ich denke das war mein bester schnapper.
> Jetzt kann ich auch paar Blurays kaufen.


Für 11 EUR? Wo das denn?

Eine neue Hülle für das Z3 meiner Frau und neue Reifendrucksensoren für mein Auto. Hatte ich ganz vergessen zu erneuern beim wechseln.


----------



## hendrosch (25. November 2015)

Nein neu natürlich. 
Auf der Packung steht auch nur DVD aber drinn ist ein Bluray Brenner. Aber das Risiko wars wert selbst für ein externes DVD Laufwerk wärs gut.
War über Banggood, gibts aber nicht mehr, denke das war ein Fehler, wurde bei manchen auch storniert.

Hab noch nen USB print Stecker gekauft, ein Kumpel hat sein USB Headset unsanft entfernt


----------



## DjangOC (25. November 2015)

8 Xeon E7-8867L - je 19 CHF
Boardd für 4 davon - muss nun en Board für 8 davon finden.


----------



## varg01 (25. November 2015)

Heintges jagdtrainer starter set.


----------



## Cleriker (26. November 2015)

Schwarzer 2008er Vectra Caravan 3.0 CDTI Cosmo Plus mit Irmscher Paket und EDS Phase 1, weil ich ab Januar wieder pendeln werde und das mache ich ungern mit meinem GTS Z32SE.


----------



## fatlace (26. November 2015)

Sennheiser PC350



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ctek MX 5.0
damit ich mein Auto auch nächstes jahr wieder an kriege



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (26. November 2015)

_Terminator Genisys_ auf Blu-ray für *12,99€* im örtlichen MediMax. 


(argh, wann wird dieser neumodische Wysiwyg-Editor mal repariert? Bei den Textattributen (schräg, unterstrichen usw.) produziert der nur Schrott! Muss immer erst auf HTML-Editor umschalten vorm Text-schreiben! genug OT... )


----------



## JaniZz (26. November 2015)

The witcher 3+season Pass


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. November 2015)

Neue Mauspad war fällig von Epic Gear CompoXite im gebrauch mit Epic Gear Meduza Maus.Sehr gut verarbeitet Mauspad die für HDST-Mäuse entwickelt würde(Dual Sensor).
Ist nicht billig aber ohne frage sein Geld wert in Verbindung mit der richtigen Maus.

grüße Brex


----------



## Noxxphox (26. November 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

steam herbstsale haufenweise spiele gekauft...
297€ losgeworden bei glaub 34 spielen (packs inbegriffen)^^ und glaub knapp 200€ gespart  das nen ichn geschäft 

Edit: 56 spiele sind ingesammt dazugekomm.... packs ftw xD


----------



## TammerID (27. November 2015)

Auna MIC-900B im Blitzangebot bei Amazon. Mal sehen was das Teil so kann.


----------



## taks (27. November 2015)

Adobe Photoshop Elements 14


----------



## fatlace (27. November 2015)

Razer Blackwidow Chroma bei Amazon Blitzangebot abgestaubt


----------



## fatlace (28. November 2015)

960gb SSD von San disk, Amazon Blitzangebot
waren breits nach einer Minute alle weg ,zum preis von 215€


----------



## Metalic (28. November 2015)

Gab die letzten Tage: Until Dawn und Journey für die Ps4, die Sony Ps4 Tasche, eine Superdry Winterjacke und eben noch eine schöne Flasche Whisky bei Amazon in den Blitzangeboten ergattert.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (30. November 2015)

Neue Lüfterlis aka. Corsair AF120Q LED White <3


----------



## fatlace (30. November 2015)

Californication die Komplette Serie auf Blu Ray


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2015)

Ein nettes neues gebrauchtes Tape Deck von Denon für meine knapp 300 Wickelbänder. Dazu wie üblich ein paar Blu Rays und noch ne Rammstein CD.


----------



## Metalic (1. Dezember 2015)

Zwei Glencairn Whisky Gläser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dertyp (5. Dezember 2015)

Scheibenwischergummis ! klare sicht ohne nervige geräusche


----------



## ebastler (5. Dezember 2015)

Sony Super HAD 600 TV Lines Miniaturkamera, 200mW 5,8GHz Miniatursender, 2 zirkular polarisierte 5,8GHz Antennen.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Dezember 2015)

Gekauft? Nix!
Dennoch sinnvoll Geld ausgegeben:


25€ Spende an die Wikimedia Deutschland
50€ Spende an das Deutsche Rote Kreuz


----------



## Cleriker (5. Dezember 2015)

Finde ich klasse, dass du das hier postest. Bei uns sind es jedes Jahr Plan, UNICEF und die SOS Kinderdörfer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde ja auch gern, vor allem ans örtliche Tierheim (Katze von mir drin und das Tierheim ist eh finanziell schon auf Unterstützung angewiesen) aber ich hab ja nie Geld.


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir geht auch jedes Jahr was an Rote Kreuz.
Die Buchen immer im Dezember ab.

Eben grad gekauft ein Sonos Play 1


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Dezember 2015)

Dell optiplex 740 fürn 10ner


----------



## Leob12 (7. Dezember 2015)

In Vorbereitung für meinen neuen Fernseher samt Bluray-Player: 
Heat 
The Raid 

Und noch The Ring, aber das wird ein Geschenk


----------



## SimonG (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe die Lösung für über 2 Jahre nervige Störgeräusche bei Grafikkartenlast gekauft: Ein Massetrennfilter oder Trenntrafo (Zealum Noise Suppressor) aus dem Fachhandel für Car-Multimedia. Jetzt schon 15 gut investierte Euros. Endlich keine Brummschleifen mehr. Auf diese Lösung hätte ich schon viel früher kommen sollen. Die Ursache für die Geräusche war ja längst bekannt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Eine 8500 GT 256 MB mit sehr sehr fertigen Kondensatoren
Edit: wieder zurück mit der


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Dezember 2015)

AMH A409U schon vor 2 Wochen, sollte morgen ankommen.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2015)

Eine CO2-Anlage für unseren Aquarium
Medikamente für nach meine Ohren-OP
Einen nagelneuen Lenovo T410


----------



## Azzteredon (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Ein HP Elitebook 8460p [emoji5]


----------



## DrTraxx (8. Dezember 2015)

Ein Datacolor Spyder5PRO. Vorbei sind die Zeiten mit Farbstich.


----------



## s-icon (8. Dezember 2015)

Eine Soundbar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Dezember 2015)

Das wohl teuerste Weihnachtsgeschenk meines Lebens für meine Freundin. Nachdem ihr heißgeliebter Opel Corsa sich mit einem Totalschaden verabschiedet hat, sie am Boden zerstört war und sich keinen Neuen leisten kann, habe ich ihr einen gekauft, den ich nächste Woche abhole. Baujahr 2014, Vollaustattung und ganze 3km auf der Uhr.
Ich denke da wird sie sich sehr freuen, dass ihre Bus und Bahn Fahrten so schnell wieder ein Ende gefunden haben. [emoji4]


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Warum keinen Adam?

Bei mir war's gerade ein Big Tasty Bacon, samt Curly Fries. Sowas muss auch mal sein.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Dezember 2015)

Sie hing sehr an ihrem Corsa und wollte sich selber wieder einen zusammensparen. Hatte sich auch schon nach Gebrauchten umgeguckt im Internet. Da kann ich mir dann zu 100% sicher sein, das sie das Auto mag. Wollte sie auch erst nach anderen Autos ausfragen, aber nachher riecht die noch Lunte.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Echt klasse Aktion von dir. Finde ich super. (und ich wette der sieht besser aus als die scheußliche soundbar weiter oben, hoffentlich klingt die besser als sie aussieht).


----------



## s-icon (9. Dezember 2015)

Optik ist Geschmackssache
Mir als Autofan gefällt es.
Außerdem eine Erinnerung an mein altes Auto


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Dezember 2015)

Ein LG Flatron L1715S Monitor, mit VGA Kabel+ Dvi A Adapter +Kaltgerätekabel und eine HP Tastatur für 2 Euro 
Eine Silver Crest Kabellose Maus mit Ladestation für 3 Euro.


----------



## s-icon (9. Dezember 2015)

Was zu trinken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2015)

BMW i8 Modell von Revell 1:24
VW Käfer Modell von Revell 1:24


----------



## Hänschen (10. Dezember 2015)

So eine 32 Zoll Samsung Full-HD Glotze mit "ordentlichem" Bild ...


----------



## Gigabyte (10. Dezember 2015)

Beyerdynamik MMX 300


----------



## Icedaft (10. Dezember 2015)

Dual NR 5 DAB pianoweiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## thoast3 (10. Dezember 2015)

Einen wunderschönen Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B14-1


----------



## Genesis-84 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&amp;quot; Thread*

INTEL SSD DC S3510 Series 1.2TB 6,35 cm 2.5 Zoll S: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r]
Für 148 Euro zwar 2-4 Monate Lieferzeit, aber bei dem Preis 😂


----------



## killer89 (11. Dezember 2015)

Beyerdynamic Manufaktur aus der PCGH-Aktion

MfG


----------



## Leob12 (11. Dezember 2015)

Genesis-84 schrieb:


> Also zur SSD kam heute gleich die Storno Mail wegen falschem Preis. 😯


Wie gewonnen so zerronnen^^ 

100 ml Clinique Aromatics Elixier, damit sind 95% der benötigten Weihmachtsgeschenke zumindest auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Metalic (12. Dezember 2015)

Tankfüllung Diesel für 92 Cent /Liter


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtsgeschenke für Bald 1000€...
Viel zu teuer der Spaß jedes Jahr


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2015)

...ein Beyerdynamik MMX 300 aus der PCGH-Aktion. In Summe für 259€ statt 324€. Das ist mal ein netter Rabatt!


----------



## Zeiss (12. Dezember 2015)

Beim Kölle-Zoo:
-> 2x Antennenwelse
-> 3x Schwarz Panzerwels
-> 1x Bella Schnecke
-> 2x Lebendfutter
-> 1x Wutzel für die Welse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2015)

Ein paar neue Frischhaltedosen und ein paar Schlüpper und das was ich öfters besorge. Hm, Filme?


----------



## T-Drive (16. Dezember 2015)

Boxer Plus 

Harrie Leenders Haardkachels - Boxer Plus


----------



## XyZaaH (16. Dezember 2015)

Seiko Pulsar Sports XL
2x Anker galaxy s4 Akku


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Boxer Plus
> 
> Harrie Leenders Haardkachels - Boxer Plus



Zwar schon im letzten Jahr gekauft, aber wenn Du so etwas magst: SIKKEN + SIKKEN / FEUEROBJEKTE / RITON mit Wärmespeicher


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

2x Rezeptgutschein "Lachen auf Rezept!" Kategorie A


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Dezember 2015)

2 Kaltgerätekabel 
2 Netzteile : 1 Silverstone SST ST50f 
1 Thermaltake Tr2 500 pp 
Eine Asus X1950 Pro 
768 MB DDR2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2015)

Die Minions als Blu ray und ein paar Schuhe.


----------



## killer89 (16. Dezember 2015)

Klipsch R110-SW


----------



## bingo88 (16. Dezember 2015)

Corsair Obsidian 350D. Fehlt nur noch neues Innenleben


----------



## Seabound (16. Dezember 2015)

Eine Big Shot Embossing Schablone und zwei Wobbler.


----------



## Azzteredon (17. Dezember 2015)

2 Crucial BX100 240GB für meinen Bruder und meinen Dad, 

ein Fantec externes 3,5" Festplattengehäuse mit USB 3.0 und eSata. 

Und Roccat In-Ears auch für meinen Bruder [emoji38]


----------



## GottesMissionar (17. Dezember 2015)

Einen Acer Predator X34, eben via Amazon bestellt. Lange über das Pro + Contra nachgedacht, hoffe ich erwische gleich beim 1. Mal ein fehlerfreies Exemplar (Scanlines, Fiepen, 100HZ, ...).


----------



## Leob12 (17. Dezember 2015)

Jeans von Nudie. 30% Rabatt, mal sehen ob sie was taugt^^


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Acer Z35, hoffe mal der ist ordentlich.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Acer Z35, hoffe mal der ist ordentlich.



2560x1080 auf 35" ?


----------



## fatlace (17. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> 2560x1080 auf 35" ?



ja das geht auch voll in ordnung, zum zocken ist das format einfach nur bombe


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Zur Not DSR anmachen.
Aber ich hatte bei 34" auch keine Probleme mit der Auflösung, sitze ja keine 20cm davor.


----------



## DrTraxx (17. Dezember 2015)

Gerade ein paar gebrauchte Jordan 4 Retro "2012" aus der Bucht bekommen.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Dezember 2015)

-> Futter für meine Welse
-> Wasserteststreifen


----------



## OC.Conny (18. Dezember 2015)

Odlo langes Unterhemd für den Winter zum Biken.

Bruno Banani Shorts.


----------



## evilgrin68 (18. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frisch vom geflügelten Götterboten


----------



## Motherboard007 (18. Dezember 2015)

Die letzten Weihnachtsgeschenke eben bestellt. 
Das Fest kann nun sorgenlos kommen, nicht wie die Jahre vorher, noch am letzten Tag


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. Dezember 2015)

Cooler Master V550SM für meinen Faltrechner


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Dezember 2015)

Einen Bugspoiler für meine GSR. [emoji4]

Bugspoiler Puig Suzuki GSR 750 11-15 carbon look


----------



## labernet (19. Dezember 2015)

einen 15 Jahre alten Dalwhinnie

Dalwhinnie 15 Jahre | The Whisky Store


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2015)

Ducky Handgelenkunterlage, Leder - schwarz & King Mod Metal Keycaps Pfeiltasten-Set, silber


----------



## uja1990 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich könnte so kotzen! Beides gleichzeitig bestellt und von Mindfactory versendet, Gehäuse ist heute gekommen und die ganze Hardware gammelt jetzt noch bei DHL in Bremen. Der Staus hat sich seit dem auch nicht mehr geändert [emoji35] [emoji35] [emoji35] [emoji35]


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtsbaum. Im T-Shirt!!! o.O


----------



## Hardwell (19. Dezember 2015)

ein surfbrett


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ein Asrock QC5000.   Backup-Server wird renoviert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

Nur Rechnungen für unschöne Sachen beglichen


----------



## Metalic (20. Dezember 2015)

Ein paar Lederstiefel und einen Philips Standmixer für fast 50 % des Neupreises


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Dezember 2015)

Eine Turtle Beach Impact 100 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für nur 33€ beim Saturn. Online kostet es 50€


----------



## GottesMissionar (20. Dezember 2015)

Eine neue Gaming-Tastatur mit schöner Bling-Bling-Beleuchtung. xD

Logitech G910 Orion Spark mechanische Gaming-Tastatur QWERTZ schwarz
Logitech G910 Orion Spark mechanische Gaming-Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2015)

Drei Ansichtskarten von Friedrichshafen und 3 Briefmarken + eine 15 Ct Marke


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2015)

mumbi ECHT Ledertasche Samsung Galaxy S4: Amazon.de: Elektronik & Kingston MobileLite G4 Multi Kartenlesegerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Hänschen (22. Dezember 2015)

Einen Pömpel aus dem Obi ... unser alter ist unbrauchbar da er bei der letzten Fäkalienüberflutung im Keller zum Einsatz kam.


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. Dezember 2015)

Eine Func MS3 R2, denn meine Sharkoon Drakonia hat nach knapp 3 Jahren Dauerbelastung mal nen Ablöser nötig 
Und ein 32GB SanDisk Extreme USB 3.0 Stick, USB 2.0 ist sowas von out


----------



## Leob12 (22. Dezember 2015)

Bluray-Sammlung etwas aufgefüllt: 
Zusammen 30€ gezahlt für
-12 Years a Slave
-The Equalizer
-The Purge: Anarchy
-Django Unchained 

Und nein, ich hab noch keinen von den Filmen gesehen^^


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2015)

2x be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W für 74,80€


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Dezember 2015)

Maut und Sachen auf dem Markt in Barcelona


----------



## NOQLEMIX (23. Dezember 2015)

SANDISK Ultra® microSDXC™ Speicherkarte 128 GB für 39 €


----------



## Metalic (23. Dezember 2015)

Portal 1 & 2 für 4,99 bei Steam


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Dezember 2015)

Pünktlich wie immer, die letzten Weihnachtsgeschenke .


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2015)

PCMark 8 für 8,99€ bei Steam


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2015)

Mitchell Tasche für Angelgerät.


----------



## thoast3 (23. Dezember 2015)

100 Kabelbinder, einen 300er-Pack Schrauben und 20€ Steam-Guthaben


----------



## DaBlackSheep (23. Dezember 2015)

Diese Woche:
Samsung Gear VR
Lego Darth Vader
007 Seven Parfüm
Ryse - Son of Rome
Portal 2
Project Cars
Nexus Player
Edelstahl Schutzleiste für MB W245 (für Dad)
Weihnachtsdeko
Nordmann Tannt 1,70 m


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Dezember 2015)

Half-Life  Complete 


Zeit mal die Bildungslücke über den Klassiker zu beheben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2015)

Richtig gekauft, so mit aus dem Laden tragen waren es nur Kulinarien um meinen Kadaver zu schänden. Ein paar Filmchen wie üblich die aber erst den langen Fluss runter müssen ( hier einfach zu teuer )


----------



## Hänschen (24. Dezember 2015)

Minecraft XBox One ... das zeigt einem sogar die Pläne an wenn man es eingestellt lässt ... und ich glaube es hat 2-Player-Splitscreen.


----------



## S754 (24. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2015)

Echt? Das tut mir leid. Aber hey, ich drück dir die Daumen. Irgendwann kommt das Jahr in dem du dir nicht selbst was schenken musst (eventuell). 

PS: ist natürlich nur zur Erheiterung gedacht.

Ich hab eben noch bei Amazon geräubert und es sind ein paar Kabel von Anker und eine SSD für Schwiegermutter geworden.


----------



## Framinator (24. Dezember 2015)

Ein 100er Pack Kondome. Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

This War of Mine
Goat Simulator
Game Dev Story
Besiege
Microsoft Flight Simulator X


----------



## DaBlackSheep (24. Dezember 2015)

Framinator schrieb:


> Ein 100er Pack Kondome. Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!



Du hast also für das kommende Jahr viel vor, ja? 

Ich habe gerade eine Corsair Vengeance K70 Black mit MX Blue Switches bestellt.


----------



## labernet (25. Dezember 2015)

ein paar Tage her, aber eine Scandisk SSD Ultra 960GB für sagenhafte 199€ :O


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Dezember 2015)

Born Of Osiris - The Discovery
Born Of Osiris - Tomorrow we die Alive
Born Of Osiris - Soul Sphere
Blackberry bold 9900 plus Holster, Ladegerät und zwei ersatzakkus


----------



## Aldeguerra (25. Dezember 2015)

128GB USB 3.0 Stick fürn 30er


----------



## mardsis (26. Dezember 2015)

2x T.B. Silence 120er  und einen Arctic F12 120er.


----------



## S754 (26. Dezember 2015)

gestern Lawisi 15 für 10€ im Steam Wintersale


----------



## tobi_tight (27. Dezember 2015)

Ein Sigma 24-35mm f2.0 mit Nikonanschluss als Preisfehler für ca. 500 statt 1000 Euro


----------



## Aldeguerra (27. Dezember 2015)

Garmin Vivosmart HR schwarz/blau Fitnesstracker für 118€


----------



## Jolly91 (28. Dezember 2015)

Arctic Reinigungsset Arcticlean
Noctua NT-H1
EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified


----------



## Memphys (28. Dezember 2015)

Trekstor Surftab Duo W2 (Windows 10 Convertible)


----------



## solala2 (28. Dezember 2015)

Blu Ray Player
&
Looping Lui


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2015)

Interstellar [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de  & Space Jam [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2015)

Iron Claw Doiyo Concept Tough Pants 

Anglerhose bei Amazon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (30. Dezember 2015)

Ein original Zippo Chrome brushed


----------



## s-icon (30. Dezember 2015)

Manchmal sollte man sich und anderen eine kleine Freude machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich schmeiß mein Geld in letzter Zeit auch nur noch zum Fenster raus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Dezember 2015)

The Crew.    Bin sehr glücklich damit, das ist das Spiel, dass Need for Speed seit zehn Jahren vergeblich versucht hat zu sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

Sag mir wo und ich werde mit Freute darunter warten 

Rezeptgebühren für neue Gesundheitsdrops und ansonsten nur Hardware für die Porzellanfabrik. Dazu ein Zuwachs der dezenten Auswahl an Feuerwasser da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann worin ich mein Gesicht tunke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Dezember 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sag mir wo und ich werde mit Freute darunter warten



9694 Oak Pass Rd
Beverly Hills, CA 90210

Bist immer willkommen. Für gewöhnlich fliegt das Geld zwischen 10-12 Uhr.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sag mir wo und ich werde mit Freute darunter warten
> 
> Rezeptgebühren für neue Gesundheitsdrops und ansonsten nur Hardware für die Porzellanfabrik. Dazu ein Zuwachs der dezenten Auswahl an Feuerwasser da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann worin ich mein Gesicht tunke.
> 
> ...



Tullamore Dew! I like! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2015)

2 Paar Schuhe und ein paar Blu ray´s


----------



## der_yappi (30. Dezember 2015)

Jahreskarte (2016) fürs Schwimmbad


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2015)

2x Windows 10 Professional OEM Key


----------



## DarfVadder (31. Dezember 2015)

Feuerwerk (Raketen, Böller, Batterien)


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2015)

Corsair Vengeance Pro rot 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3-2400 CL11


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2015)

Nash Mütze


----------



## Guckler (3. Januar 2016)

Sharkoon 5.25" BayExtension um noch mehr Festplatten in den Tower zu bekommen
https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-5-25-bayextension-schwarz-a900272.html


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Januar 2016)

ARK, Bioshock Infinite, Garry's Mod und Dishonored im STEAM Winter Sale.


----------



## Watertouch (4. Januar 2016)

Ist zwar ne Woche her aber ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850w.


----------



## fatlace (4. Januar 2016)

ne dvd.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2016)

APC Back-UPS ES 700VA


----------



## Doggycat (4. Januar 2016)

Hobbit Trilogie 
Fallout
Und battelfront


----------



## DarfVadder (5. Januar 2016)

ein boxspringbett


----------



## DarfVadder (6. Januar 2016)

50 CD Rohlinge


----------



## Leob12 (6. Januar 2016)

Bluray Aktion 5 für 30€ bei Amazon mal mitgenommen (und noch mehr  ) 
-Men of Honor
-Dirty Harry
-One Hour Photo 
- Letters from Iwo Jima
-The Act of Killing

Dazu noch: 
DBZ: Kampf der Götter Bluray
Taken - 96 Hours Bluray
und zwei Druckerpatronen


----------



## Noname1987 (6. Januar 2016)

Steelseries Mauspad 32cm endlich Platz...


----------



## Redaim (8. Januar 2016)

980ti , rm650, h440 v2


----------



## _maxe (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

TP-Link 5Port Gbit Switch + paar neue lan Kabel
Und das noch in meiner Sammlung fehlende Blind Guardian Album, At the Edge of Time.
Nun hab ich sie alle


----------



## Witcher (11. Januar 2016)

ein Paar ASW Genius 110


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2016)

Ein Dark Power Pro 11 von BeQuiet!


----------



## bewdde (11. Januar 2016)

Madden NFL 16 (Xbox One)
16 GB USB 3.0 Stick


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Bluray Aktion 5 für 30€ bei Amazon mal mitgenommen (und noch mehr  )
> -Men of Honor
> -Dirty Harry
> -One Hour Photo
> ...




Jepp, bei mir sind auch wieder ein paar dazu gekommen


----------



## Metalic (12. Januar 2016)

Einen Philips Standmixer nachdem mein "alter" die Grätsche gemacht hat und ich von Amazon nur das Geld erstattet bekommen habe weil sie mir kein Neugerät zu dem Preis schicken wollten. 

Nun also 20 Euro mehr für das gleiche Modell.


----------



## derTino (13. Januar 2016)

SODIAL(R) 2004 Controller Character 20x4 LCD Display Modul Shield Zeichen kompatibel mit HD44780 

 SODIAL (R) Eb Hk High-Tech Magie Staub-Reiniger Verbindung Super Sauberes Schleimiges Gel fuer Telefon Laptop-PC-Computer-Tastatur Mc-1 

 SODIAL (R) 40x 20cm Breadboard Steckbrücken Drahtbrücken Stecker Male to Male Jumper Wires 

 SODIAL(R) Steckbrett Breadboard Experimentierboard Steckplatine 400 Kontakte 

Mal schauen, ob es die Chinesen noch im Januar hinbekommen. ^^


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2016)

REALPOWER PB-6K für 9€


----------



## Watertouch (14. Januar 2016)

Ne zweite R9 390 PCS+.


----------



## XyZaaH (16. Januar 2016)

Asus MG279Q, 2 5m led strips, 128gb SanDisk micro sd, 3m display port kabel, 3m micro USB 3.0 kabel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Januar 2016)

Also. 
228 Schrauben, Eine viel zu grosse Zange, ein Voltcraft 150-1 Multimeter und 8 Gramm Mx2


----------



## XyZaaH (17. Januar 2016)

Mortal Kombat X premium edition


----------



## Witcher (17. Januar 2016)

einen Cambridge Audio Azur 651a


----------



## Hänschen (17. Januar 2016)

So ein 100 Euro Sony DAB+ Radio ... viel besser wie TV-gucken ... aber es sind nicht alle DAB-Sender empfangbar ...


----------



## mardsis (17. Januar 2016)

Eine 1TB Seagate (ST31000528AS), gebraucht aber funktionsfähig für nur 19€


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Januar 2016)

Targa OEM Case, HD 4870 Referenz, X1600 AGP, Mini ein Lüfter Lüftersteurung, 2Gb DDR2


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (19. Januar 2016)

Gigabyte Ga-970A-UD3P (Gebraucht 46€)
Artic Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2.0 (13€)


----------



## s-icon (19. Januar 2016)

In 13 Tagen ist Preiserhöhung, deshalb noch schnell zugeschlagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Januar 2016)

Need for Speed the Run für 5 Taler. Mal schauen ob das sich lohnt.


----------



## Metalic (19. Januar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> In 13 Tagen ist Preiserhöhung, deshalb noch schnell zugeschlagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gratuliere! Sehr schöne Uhr. Von so etwas träume ich


----------



## tobi_tight (19. Januar 2016)

wow - 33,10 Euro für eine Rolex? Glückwunsch zu einem echten Schnapper 

Bei mir steht nur eine Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth als letzte Anschaffung zu Buche. Und je länger die Wartezeit, desto mehr reizt mich eine RGB-Beleuchtung, die meine nicht haben wird^^


----------



## s-icon (19. Januar 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Gratuliere! Sehr schöne Uhr. Von so etwas träume ich


Danke


tobi_tight schrieb:


> wow - 33,10 Euro für eine Rolex? Glückwunsch zu einem echten Schnapper



Ja sowas darf man sich nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2016)

Symphonia von Schiller.  Wow, mal wieder ein wirklich gutes Album! 
Perfekt zum Arbeiten.


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Januar 2016)

Eine Logitech G502 Proteus Core im Angebot bei Mediamarkt!


----------



## tobi_tight (21. Januar 2016)

Samsung u32e850r aus dem Alternate Outlet. Ging wöchentlich im Preis runter und nach der letzten Reduzierung konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen^^


----------



## mardsis (21. Januar 2016)

MSI GTX 760 Hawk in der PCGH-Edition...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2016)

Günstigen Sprit für ohne Geld, sonsert by 4ma


----------



## XyZaaH (21. Januar 2016)

Coolermaster Quickfire Rapid I mx brown 
Vortex pbt side printed keycaps


----------



## LTB (22. Januar 2016)

Auto


----------



## Cleriker (22. Januar 2016)

Oh, du willst dass wir raten!? Dann sag ich mal... Nen alten Q7 mit V12 Diesel.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&amp;quot; Thread*

2 x The Division Beta Keys. Für PC und Xbox One. [emoji6]


----------



## tobi_tight (23. Januar 2016)

Anno 2205 Gold


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&amp;quot; Thread*



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> 2 x The Division Beta Keys. Für PC und Xbox One. [emoji6]



Du kaufst die? 
Cool, wo kann ich meinen verkaufen?


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Die gibt's in bestimmten Key Shops für gerade mal 1 - 2 Euro. [emoji6] Unwissende würden dir aber deine vielleicht auch für 15 Euro abkaufen. [emoji2]


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2016)

Eine Woche Kreta mit der Liebsten (dafür darf die Rechner-Aufrüstung gerne auch noch etwas warten  )


----------



## Amon (26. Januar 2016)

Ein neues Netzteil. Demnächst wird ein DPP11 die Stromversorgung übernehmen.


----------



## _maxe (27. Januar 2016)

Einen neuen passiven Kühler für meinen Server + (hoffentlich) leisen Lüfter für das Case.
Mal schauen wie die Temps dann werden


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Eine Logitech G502 Proteus Core im Angebot bei Mediamarkt!


Die reizt mich schon länger, wir teuer war deine?


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2016)

vergangene Woche den Asus PG279Q Monitor.

Entgegen der allgemein herrschenden Abneigung gegen diesen Monitor und sein Pendant von Acer, bin ich mit diesem Produkt äußerst zufrieden. Zumindest nach einer Woche Betrieb.


----------



## FlyingPC (27. Januar 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> Die reizt mich schon länger, wir teuer war deine?



Meine war 55€ teuer. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, bekommen die jetzt nur noch die neue RGB-Version.


----------



## LTB (27. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Oh, du willst dass wir raten!? Dann sag ich mal... Nen alten Q7 mit V12 Diesel.



Nee ganz langweilig, einen IBIZA FR.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Januar 2016)

Zweitausrüstung zum Klettern und Bouldern:
E9 6/8 Hose in dunkelgrau
Ocun Ozone Kletterschuh

Die 6/8 war die einzige Hose im Kletterladen, die mich nicht in der Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt hat und nicht viel zu lang, eng oder sonst was war... gefühlt ALLE durchprobiert -.-
Der Ozone tut nach einem Einsatz an vereinzelten Stellen noch ordentlich weh. Ich hoffe, dass er sich noch ein klein wenig weitet, wie das so üblich ist. Meine Zehen würden es ihm danken 


'Schicke' lange Unterhosen zum Snowboarden in St.Anton, wo es letzte Woche -25°C waren! Hatte mich bisher langen Unterhosen verweigert, aber bei den Temperaturen lieber mal auf Nummer sicher gehen und war schon sehr angenehm 
Odlo X-Warm Pant
Icebreaker Zone Shorts

Obwohl die Zone Shorts aus Merinowolle gefertigt ist und die Odlo nur aus Polyester, ist die Odlo bequemer und wärmer (aber auch dicker)... Nachteil ist, dass die Odlo sehr lang und ein bisschen weit ist und an den Beinen somit nicht mehr straff anliegt, was gerade in den Snowboard-Boots nicht sein sollte. Die extra dicke Knie- und Arschpartie sind dagegen sehr willkommen


----------



## tobi_tight (27. Januar 2016)

40W Backofenlampe

yeah!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

Damit die Lumpen für den Kadaver schön abgehangen sind gab es ein Dutzend Kleiderbügel und eine Spülbürste. Damit es nicht so armselig aussah hatte ich gleich noch ein paar Kulinarien mit in den Korb geworfen


----------



## DrTraxx (27. Januar 2016)

Direkt mal den Januar genutzt und mir endlich mal eine Lootchest im Abo bestellt.


----------



## 100001 (27. Januar 2016)

Eine Handbetriebene Getreidemühle


----------



## GottesMissionar (28. Januar 2016)

Weitere 16 GB G.Skill RAM als Upgrade. Und neue Laufschuhe um nach 1 Jahr gesundheitsbedingter Pause wieder mit dem Joggen anzufangen. Mal schauen.


----------



## Red5FS (28. Januar 2016)

1x Raspberry PI 2, Gehäuse, Netzteil, 16GB SD Karte, Flirc Empfänger und Xbox One Remote Fernbedienung....und fertig ist der Mediaplayer


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Januar 2016)

Eine Shavette.  Mal gucken, ob ich damit die Hautirritationen beim Rasieren des Wirbels losbekomme,  der nervigerweise genau auf Kragenhöhe liegt.  

Außerdem:  Soeben einen Platz in der Vorstellung des neuen Point Break  Films gehabt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Januar 2016)

Als HTPC einen uralten Shuttle XPC. Pentium 4 (478!) 1,8 GHz, 40 GB HDD, 1Gb DDR 200, ein 2002er DVD Laufwerk mit Sichtfenster von LG, 4 mal USB insgesamt, (die darin verbaute 9800 pro habe ich getauscht gegen eine Gs7600) 
Preis angepasst an den Geldbeutel. 0.


----------



## S754 (30. Januar 2016)

Mac mini


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

2 Jeanshosen


----------



## Leob12 (30. Januar 2016)

Blackroll Mini 
Blackroll Duoball 12cm 
Deadman Wonderland 05


----------



## Aldeguerra (30. Januar 2016)

Bitfenix Alchemy 2.0 weiss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (31. Januar 2016)

Hab mir ne R9 390 PCS+ gegönnt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldeguerra (31. Januar 2016)

Dragon Age Inquisition PC für 9,99€
Dragon Age: Inquisition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## mardsis (1. Februar 2016)

ASUS P8H77-V von nem Kumpel nagelneu.

Endlich weg von dieser OEM Grütze... Wird eine schöne Zeit 

//EDIT: Naja, Sockelschaden, Board läuft nur mit einem Ram. Habe mein Geld zurückbekommen und darf das Geld behalten. Irgendwann bastele ich mir mal nen HTPC mit nem i3 und 4 oder 8Gb Single Channel Ram^^^


----------



## 100001 (1. Februar 2016)

i5 760 + Board inkl. Versand = 50 euro


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

Feinstes HD Frittenöl für den Ölwechsel meiner Pommes Badewanne


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Februar 2016)

Geschenkt mal wieder: 15" DELL Monitor 1026*768, Dell Optiplex 4550, 7 Kaltgerätekabel und ein Von NT zum Monitor Kabel, eine IBM Tastatur und eine Dell Rollermaus, sowie Office 2002


----------



## XyZaaH (1. Februar 2016)

@dreirad welche IBM Tastatur? 
2 salzlampen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Februar 2016)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> @dreirad welche IBM Tastatur?
> 2 salzlampen


Keine IBM M leider war aber mein erster Gedanke als ich das IBM Zeichen rausragen sah ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2016)

Da es sie gerade zum halben Neupreis gab:
4x Volvo Sirona 17" Kompletträder für den Sommer


----------



## XyZaaH (1. Februar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Keine IBM M leider war aber mein erster Gedanke als ich das IBM Zeichen rausragen sah ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau an die m oder die f habe ich auch gedacht.... Dennoch viel Spaß damit


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Februar 2016)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Genau an die m oder die f habe ich auch gedacht.... Dennoch viel Spaß damit


Danke... Ich hoffe es... Aber der alte o. G. Dell erkennt die nicht. Aber hoffentlich dafür meine anderen 5 PCs.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Februar 2016)

OnePlus Icons Graphite


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Februar 2016)

Cr2032


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

Push 
Molex Y Adapter. Dazu habe ich nen Lüfter abgeholt den ich vor Ewigkeiten mal in S vergessen hab.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2016)

Bhut Jolokia Chocolate Chili-Samen


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Februar 2016)

Nach zweieinhalb Jahren, in denen ich hier lebe,  habe ich es endlich mal geschafft die Wohnung mit Spiegeln auszustatten!  

Schöner als jedes Bild!


----------



## Icedaft (7. Februar 2016)

"Orcs must die 2" für den Lütten...


----------



## 100001 (8. Februar 2016)

Gekauft naja:

Hab meine 570 2,56GB verkauft, für 90 euro 

zusätzlich habe ich eine Asus 570 1,28GB erhalten


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2016)

Assassins Creed Rogue.

Hm, also bisher ist es schon ein angenehmer Mix aus AC3 und AC4.  Und natürlich ist es technisch identisch mit Teil 4,  was ja erstmal auch ok ist.

Aber:  Hätten sie nicht wenigstens versuchen können die Bugs aus Teil 4 zu beheben ?!   Also so viel Arbeit an der Technik hätte ich dann doch erwartet. 

Dass man im Animus teilweise die gleichen Gegenden findet wie in den Vorgängern ist ja toll, das verknüpft die Teile.  Aber dass auch die "reale Welt" exakt genauso ist ...     hätte man nicht wenigstens eine andere Büro-Etage mit einer anderen Anordnung der Schreibtische bauen können?


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

Gestern: Ein Beefer, wollte ich schon immer mal haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Februar 2016)

Origin Access


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. Februar 2016)

Eine richtig geile SSD

Die Intel DC P3500 
The Intel® SSD Data Center P3500 Series

Freu mich schon auf die Ladezeiten


----------



## Icedaft (9. Februar 2016)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Eine richtig geile SSD
> 
> Die Intel DC P3500
> The Intel[emoji768] SSD Data Center P3500 Series
> ...



Na dann hoffe ich mal, das Du gleich 2 gekauft hast, sonst bringt Dir das Teil nämlich 0% Mehrwert gegenüber einer Standard SSD.Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Teil.

2x IPhone 6S (16/64GB).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2016)

Lamisil 15g 
Bawü Ticket


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Februar 2016)

Nach dem Dauerregen der letzten Tage:  Ein Regencape  für meinen Rucksack.  So langsam wurde der doch ein wenig feucht im Innern,  und das fanden meine Unterlagen nicht besonders witzig. 
Ich muss nicht warten, bis auch die Laptops damit ein Problem kriegen,  dann wirds richtig teuer. 

Und eine Mütze.  Die sind ja langsam wieder günstig.  
Meine Haare werden schließlich nicht mehr "mehr" werden.


----------



## Basaltkopp (12. Februar 2016)

Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro
AntLion Audio OmniModmic 4.0
Sennheiser PCV05 Combo Audio Adapter
Corsair K70 MX brown


----------



## mjay88 (12. Februar 2016)

Ich baue mir einen Homeserver 

Cooltek U2 Black, "powered by Jonsbo", Mini-ITX, 2 x USB 3.0, Aluminium, schwarz      

ASRock QC5000-ITX/PH AMD Motherboard (M-ITX, 2x D3, CPU: A4 5000)     

Crucial 8GB Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher  (2x 4GB, 1600MHz, CL9, 240-polig, DDR3-RAM Kit)     

Be quiet! BN140 System Power 7 Stromversorgung (300 Watt, 12V, ATX 2.3)     

Transcend SSD370S interne SSD 32GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III, MLC) mit Aluminium-Gehäuse silber     

2 x WD Red 3TB for NAS 3.5-inch Desktop Hard Drive - OEM


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Februar 2016)

Arctic Freezer 7 pro R2. 
Ob sich das gelohnt hat?


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2016)

Firewatch für den PC über Steam


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Februar 2016)

- Brynhildr Band 13
- Cagaster Band 1
- Merry Nightmare Band 1+2
- Black Bullet Band 1-4
- Negative Happy Chainsaw Edge 

und ne MX200 250GB fürn 2 pc 
das macht dem teil beine^^


----------



## taks (15. Februar 2016)

Ein bisschen was für die Ohren 

Halsey, Badlands(deluxe 5 Bonus Tracks) Klick mich!
The Menzingers, Rented World Klick mich!


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

Ein Hundekörbchen und drei Barschspinner.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Februar 2016)

Wenn meine Dame sauer ist, muss ich mal auf dem Sofa schlafen. Hudekörpchen ist da schon ein ganz anderes Level. Heftig!

Bei mir waren es gerade 50L Diesel und drei Mc Toast.


----------



## Azzteredon (16. Februar 2016)

52L Super für 1,13 
Campingmachete, für die Sammlung
Und Fallout 4 beim Mediamarkt für 39€


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Februar 2016)

Einen schwarzen Golf VI Rabbit GT [emoji7]


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2016)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Einen schwarzen Golf VI Rabbit GT [emoji7]



Beim 1.4er TSI auf den Ölverbrauch aufpassen. Mein 1.4er TwinCharger TSI im Ibiza FR hat Öl geschluck wie einst Lemmy Jackie-Cola...

BTT:


Alles steht Kopf auf BluRay
Ghostlight von Avantasia
ne externe 2TB Platte von WD zum Daten sichern
meinen diesjährigen Urlaub gebucht  => Griechenland / Kykladen Rundreise


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2016)

Neues Schlafzimmer


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2016)

für 0,99 € bei Amazon





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zyXmsVwZqX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Februar 2016)

nen asus VX279N als zweitbildschirm im outlet^^ 45€ gespart


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. Februar 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Beim 1.4er TSI auf den Ölverbrauch aufpassen. Mein 1.4er TwinCharger TSI im Ibiza FR hat Öl geschluck wie einst Lemmy Jackie-Cola...



Doch kein TSI, ich will ja Softwareupdate machen fahren 

Topic: Schneeketten


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Februar 2016)

Für die kleine Schwester ein Pandora Charms teil gekauft 59 euro OMG


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2016)

2 Daiwa Spintail Shads


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2016)

ne 980ti 
mit hoffentlich ordentlich oc potenzial


----------



## Icedaft (23. Februar 2016)

Ersatzakku für ein Iphone 4S.

2x Panzerglasabdeckung für 2 Iphone 6S.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2016)

BIGtec 1m CAT.5e Ethernet LAN Patchkabel Gigabit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor für 2,70€
Herren Wintermutze Skimutze mit Thinsulatefutterung extra warm Farbe Schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Februar 2016)

Eine Oberfräse


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

2 Fernseher ( 32 Zoll )


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Februar 2016)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Eine Oberfräse



Neidisch. 


Nicht gerade gekauft,  aber angekommen:   Laufräder fürs neue Fahrrad. 
Projekt hat als begonnen mit der Idee, ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Rad zu bauen.   Bauteil Nr 5  und wir sind bei Einzelanfertigungen angelangt.  fml ...


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Februar 2016)

passenden 980ti wasserkühler und backplate, hatte ich voll verpeilt xD


----------



## taks (26. Februar 2016)

Black Desert Online - Paket des Entdeckers


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Februar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> GeForce-Lover schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eine Oberfräse
> ...


Naja, is nix besonderes...
Da wird jetzt noch nen Frästisch zusammengezimmert, und dann wird sich mal am Instrumentenbau versucht...

@ topic: Für obengenanntes Projekt einen Seymour Duncan SPB-3 und eine Gotoh 201 in Schwarz.

Jetzt Noch Mechaniken und den Kleinkram für die Elektrik (und diversen anderen Kleinkram...), dann könnte es eigentlich losgehen...


----------



## -Chefkoch- (27. Februar 2016)

Macklemore & Ryan Lewis - This unruly mess i've made

Einfach nur


----------



## der_yappi (27. Februar 2016)

Steel Panther - Live From Lexxis Moms Garage (CD + DVD)


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2016)

Hotelzimmer für nen Kurztrip nächstes Wochenende gebucht


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Duftwickensahmen


----------



## TheRev90 (1. März 2016)

6 Blu-Rays & ne neue Umhängetasche für auf die Arbeit
Blu-Rays:
The Imitation Game
Brokeback Mountain
In meinem Himmel
Hotel Ruanda
Paycheck-Die Abrechnung
Der Manchurian Kandidat


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (1. März 2016)

3 Lan Kabel (1 x 15m, 1 x 3 m, 1 x 2 m) um PC, HTPC und TV mit dem Router zu verbinden, da der Router die 400Mbit Leitung nicht packt. Nun hab ich überall den vollen Speed


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2016)

Eine 250er Samsung Evo 850. Als wahrscheinlich einer der letzten Menschen (zumindest hier im Forum) der noch keine SSD hatte zuvor


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. März 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Gebraucht ne Speedlink Kudos Z9 - 15 Euro. Mal schauen ob ich mal wieder einen guten Parkplatz (eigentlich Bushaltestellen) Deal gemacht hab ohne testen aber man hat mir versichert das sie geht
Dazu hab ich mir vorhin umsonst nen Boxed S775 Kühler gegönnt. Immerhin 4 Pin und Kupferkern, wird also besser sein als dieser OEM Müll., der noch kleiner ist


----------



## Hänschen (2. März 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eine 250er Samsung Evo 850. Als wahrscheinlich einer der letzten Menschen (zumindest hier im Forum) der noch keine SSD hatte zuvor




Mein Windows 10 startet dermassen schnell dass ich kein Verlangen nach einer SSD habe


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Mein Windows 10 startet dermassen schnell dass ich kein Verlangen nach einer SSD habe



Din ausschlaggebenden Punkte waren auch eher die Lautstärke meiner Festplatte und die ewigen Ladezeiten bei SW:TOR.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2016)

gamescom-Ticket

Kann man als aktiver PCGHX-Nutzer denn nicht als Fachbesucher durchgehen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> gamescom-Ticket
> 
> Kann man als aktiver PCGHX-Nutzer denn nicht als Fachbesucher durchgehen?



Man konnte ja die "Wild Cards" gewinnen. Also quasi eine Lizenz, um Tickets für einen Fachbesuchertag (Donnerstag) zu kaufen. Sollten 32€ kosten und man darf erst ab 14 Uhr rein.
Hab 2 "Wild Cards" gewonnen, aber nicht eingelöst. Ich mein, was soll das? Ich geh eh nicht zur Gamescom um da zu zocken. Ich will das ganze drumherum mitnehmen. Und der Bär steppt halt Samstag/Sonntag. Mit dem ganzen Show- und Kostümwahnsinn.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2016)

Neues Katzenklo


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Man konnte ja die "Wild Cards" gewinnen. Also quasi eine Lizenz, um Tickets für einen Fachbesuchertag (Donnerstag) zu kaufen. Sollten 32€ kosten und man darf erst ab 14 Uhr rein.
> Hab 2 "Wild Cards" gewonnen, aber nicht eingelöst. Ich mein, was soll das? Ich geh eh nicht zur Gamescom um da zu zocken. Ich will das ganze drumherum mitnehmen. Und der Bär steppt halt Samstag/Sonntag. Mit dem ganzen Show- und Kostümwahnsinn.


Sehe ich auch so.  Bin schon öfter da gewesen,  und schon früher war es schwierig überhaupt irgendetwas spielen zu können oder einen Trailer/Vorstellung zu sehen.  
Mittlerweile versuche ich das gar nicht mehr, das ist einfach bescheuert.

Hab mir dieses Jahr auch frei genommen um am Donnerstag zu gehen, in der Hoffnung zumindest ein bisschen was zu sehen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. März 2016)

Eine ASUS STRIX r9 390 DC3 8GD5 - hat die beiden r9 270 abgelöst.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2016)

2 neue CD´s


----------



## the_leon (8. März 2016)

Eine EVGA 980 mit EKWB Fullcover


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2016)

- zwei gebrauchte CD's: Foreigner - Headgames & Tarzan Soundtrack
- Einbauwinkel Festplatte HDD 8,9cm auf 13,3cm Winkel: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. März 2016)

Fender Deluxe Blechwinkel 
DiMarzio DP122
Saitenhülsen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. März 2016)

Galaxy S7 Edge
War zwar scho am 5. aber da es noch nicht da ist sehe ich das mal als gerade gekauft an ^^


----------



## GottesMissionar (11. März 2016)

Haufen Zeug für Wasserkühlung + Gehäuse + gesleevte Kabel. :/ Wollte eigentlich nur die anfallende Wartung der Wasserkühlung machen und die Flüssigkeit tauschen. Und im Endeffekt jetzt fast 500€ ausgegeben. 

Neues Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core X9 White Snow Edition
Pastel Extreme White als neue Flüssigkeit, dazu neue transparente Schläuche. Neues Aquainlet als neues AGB für die Pumpe, Halterung für das alte AGB, diverse Anschlüsse in 45°/90° Winkel, ..
Dazu passend: In Weiß gesleevte Kabel für das Dark Power Pro 11.

Naja, ist ja schön ein Bastel-Hobby zu haben. Irgendwie.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. März 2016)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Naja, is nix besonderes...
> Da wird jetzt noch nen Frästisch zusammengezimmert, und dann wird sich mal am Instrumentenbau versucht...



Ist das nicht ziemlich schwierig? 

Btt: Ein eeePC[emoji14]


----------



## Noxxphox (11. März 2016)

ne 50€ tankfüllung^^
das reicht für den rest des monats um auf arbeit und zurück zu komm


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. März 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ziemlich schwierig?


Och, das wird schon. Bei der Gestaltung bin ich ja halbwegs frei, Maße sind ja da, und nen Solidbody Instrument ist nicht allzu schwer. Bis auf die recht einfache Oberfräse (die ich aber nur einmal wirklich brauche...) ist ja auch professionelles Werkzeug da, nen Hals Kauf ich eventuell... 
Wird also eigentlich eher nen Body und alle Teile selbst einbauen...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. März 2016)

Was wird es denn für ein Instrument?[emoji14]


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. März 2016)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Fender Deluxe Blechwinkel
> DiMarzio DP122
> Saitenhülsen


Das lässt doch schwer auf nen Verschnittt eines Precision Bass schließen


----------



## Zeiss (12. März 2016)

Ein echtes Schnäppchen die Karte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. März 2016)

Was macht man damit?


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2016)

uPlay-Code für Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. 2

Habe den alten ComputerBild Spiele Heftbeileger wohl verlegt, wollte das Spiel aber immer nochmal zuende spielen. Stehe auf dieses alte Genre.


----------



## Jimiblu (13. März 2016)

Eine Konzertkarte für morgen abend


----------



## Leob12 (13. März 2016)

Origin-Code für Plants vs Zombies GW2 und Bakuman Box 16-20.


----------



## Zeiss (13. März 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Was macht man damit?



Es ist eine CAN-Karte (High Speed) mit zwei Kanälen.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

Angelzeugs


----------



## T-Drive (14. März 2016)

A kloins Akkubohrhämmerle, zum 6er,8er Dübelen setze, au in Beddoon.


----------



## LTB (14. März 2016)

Hin- und Rückflug Kalifornien


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

Habe ein Tablet geschenkt bekommen


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2016)

Eine kleine CPU für ein Projekt fürs Forum was ich hoffentlich in der Woche jetzt schaffe


----------



## bingo88 (14. März 2016)

Einen Bosch GWS 13-125 CI Winkelschleifer mit Koffer. Als Ergänzung zu meinem 15€ Obi-Schleiferchen


----------



## TheRev90 (17. März 2016)

Fallout 4


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2016)

kleine geburtsatgssspezialanfertigung fürn kumpel.
nach dem motto: mein geschenk ist nicht das schönste, aber mit abstand das schwerste 

betonklotz mit ner falsche wodka drin, mal schauen ob er daraus einschenken kann xD
bei nem andren kumpel war das sauwitzig


----------



## the_leon (18. März 2016)

ham wir auch gemacht.
Alle Geschenke einbetoniert und den armen Kerl dann zerlegen lassen


----------



## Noxxphox (18. März 2016)

nene nich zerlegen, er muss damit die shots ausschenken 
dad gibt muckis


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. März 2016)

Kaufen lassen ich gebe das Geld aber zurück 
Abschaltbare Steckdosen leiste 
Kabelbinder


----------



## S754 (22. März 2016)

ARK: Survival Evolved

Mal schauen, obs mir gefällt - sonst gebe ich es wieder zurück.


----------



## mardsis (22. März 2016)

Für 10€ einen Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2. Erstmal übergangsweise, bis ich mir später einen anderen Kühler kaufen werde.


----------



## the_leon (23. März 2016)

Eine 980 SC von EVGA und ein 500w SFX-L von Silverstone


----------



## Hansi92 (23. März 2016)

Thermaltake core x31.

Top Gehäuse kann ich jedem empfehlen auch für wakü geeignet.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2016)

*Teufel Concept E 450 Digital 5.1-Set
*
Mein vorhergehendes System hatte ein andauerndes nerviges Geräusch von sich gegeben, was das neue nicht tut, schon alleine deswegen hat sich der kauf gelohnt.
Der Subwoofer ist aber extrem groß, hatte ich so nicht ganz gedacht, er ist doppelt so groß wie mein alter.


----------



## labernet (25. März 2016)

eine c920 Webcam für meine stream (und hermes hats natürlich gleichmal verkackt mitm liefern, bestellt vor fast 2 wochen, noch immer nicht da)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

Nur ein paar Blu Rays / DVDs um die bescheidene Sammlung dezent zu erweitern


----------



## Pladdaah (25. März 2016)

~10Tb an Storage


----------



## S754 (25. März 2016)

2 KG Schokolade
und
50,- EUR Steam Gutschein


----------



## Red-Hood (26. März 2016)

BOUNCE:S4 LEATHER SCHUH

Dank eines 20% Gutscheins von Adidas nur 360€.


----------



## Icedaft (26. März 2016)

Ein neues, größeres Fahrrad für den Lütten.

(Wer zur Hölle gibt 360€ für ein Paar Plastikschuhe aus industrieller Produktion aus? )


----------



## Red-Hood (26. März 2016)

Der, der sie schön findet, weiß wie sie sich anfühlen. Das Äußere ist übrigens sehr wohl Leder.


----------



## Soulsnap (26. März 2016)

I7 6700K, ASRock Z170 OC Formula, 16 Gb Gskill DDR4-3600 CL16 

Yeeeha, die Kosten hab ich schon verdrängt


----------



## the_leon (27. März 2016)

Silverstone 500w SFX-L Netzteil und EVGA GTX 980 SC mit EK Fullcover und Backplate


----------



## Soulsnap (27. März 2016)

Und weil es so schön war, noch ein Phanteks Eclipse P400S für die bessere Hälfte, sowie ein Induktionsladegerät für mich^^


----------



## WoNkA253 (30. März 2016)

Hatte in den letzen Monaten seit November ein paar "größere" Anschaffungen 
Meinen neuen PC ( siehe Sig.)
Beyerdynamic DT990-Pro + Zalman Zm1 MIC und eine Asus Xonar DG,
einen neuen Monitor (Samsung S27D390) + 2.1 System von Logischrott und noch ein Boxspringbett + eine neue Wohnlandschaft


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. März 2016)

Schlagbohrmaschine, Handkreissäge, Stichsäge, n bissl Werkzeug von Gedore und nen Schaltschrankschlüssel von Knipex


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. März 2016)

Nur ein paar Spiele (Rise of the Tomb Raider, Stardew Valley, Warhammer : Vermintide & Evil Within Season Pass)


----------



## der_yappi (30. März 2016)

Motorola Moto G3 mit 16GB
passende Mumbi-Hülle
Sandisk 32GB microSDHC Karte
Corsair Flash Voyager USB 3.0 Stick mit 64GB
Sandisk UltraFit USB 3.0 Stick mit 32GB
Transcend USB 3.0 Cardreader
3x Avantasia CDs
2x Bastel-Bücher für Muttern


----------



## Watertouch (31. März 2016)

2x Intel Xeon E5 2670 C2 
Asus Z9PE-D8 WS
64GB regECC


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2016)

Banner Motorradbatterie damit meine Maschine wieder startet.


----------



## Leob12 (31. März 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Dönerschneidgerät


Der Gerät? 

Was ich mir gerade gekauft habe: 
Basketball
Vinlandsaga 3&4


----------



## Stryke7 (1. April 2016)

Uh eigentlich eine CD ...   gestern bestellt, heute nach Hause gekommen und einen gelben Zettel vorgefunden.

Seit wann passen CDs nicht mehr in den Briefkasten ?!  Sind die gewachsen oder was?   Man ey,  DHL-Bote ... 

Ansonsten sollte ich wohl mal aufhören so viel Zeug zu kaufen und zu bestellen,  mein Fiskalmonat ist erst halb um aber das Budget neigt sich schon dem Ende zu.


----------



## Verlaeufer (2. April 2016)

Verlaeufer's Sound & HiFi Auswahl Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## labernet (2. April 2016)

paar tage her, aber eine c920 webcam für meinen Stream


----------



## FlyingPC (3. April 2016)

1x Banana Pi
1x16 SD-Karte SanDisk Ultra
1x 2,5" Samsung Festplatte 1TB
1x Banana Pi SATA-Kabel
1x 2000mah Netzteil
1x Banana Pi Gehäuse


----------



## mardsis (3. April 2016)

8GB DDR3-1600 RAM von Crucial. (Das altbekannte Standardkit^^)


----------



## shiwa77 (3. April 2016)

Array


----------



## Booman90 (4. April 2016)

Dark Souls 3 Deluxe Edition vorbestellt


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (4. April 2016)

980ti <3

Ist sogar schon da, man gut dass ich im KH Internet hatte


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2016)

Sony KD-55X8505C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

FX 6100 mit passendem 970FX Board nachdem ich mich grade von meinem 3770k getrennt hab


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

Ein paar Kulinarien und ein paar Spanngurte


----------



## Azzteredon (5. April 2016)

Einen Asus MG278Q WQHD 144Hz Monitor
Ein Lindy-Chromo DisplayPort Kabel
Panzerglasfolie für ein Nexus 5


----------



## bingo88 (5. April 2016)

Einen neuen Staubsauger.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. April 2016)

Eine neue Matratze


----------



## Cleriker (5. April 2016)

Und weiß deine Perle dass du sie so nennst? 

Eine weitere Seagate Video 4TB.


----------



## Zeiss (5. April 2016)

Ein Dev-Board: MarS Board


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2016)

Mein altes Auto (gelb) verkauft und mein neues Auto (rot) heute abgeholt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/17750-der-auto-thread-5491.html#post8145457


----------



## Noname1987 (8. April 2016)

Logitech G710 (non +) mit mx blues
Logitech G402


----------



## DarfVadder (9. April 2016)

eine c3po figur


----------



## Red-Hood (9. April 2016)

Einen Gladius


----------



## taks (9. April 2016)

Adobe Premiere Elements 14


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

Pflegemittel und eine Weste.


----------



## drebbin (9. April 2016)

Trackmania turbo für meine XBox


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. April 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Trackmania turbo für meine XBox


Erstes TM-Spiel?[emoji14]


----------



## drebbin (9. April 2016)

Für die Xbox ist es erst mein zweites Spiel[emoji14]Vor vielen Jahren habe ich am PC glaube Trackmania...Sunrise(?) gezockt. Mehr TM Erfahrung habe ich nicht aber da ich vor einiger Zeit nach einem arcade Rennspiel mit tollen multiplayer modi geschaut habe war ich auf Turbo aufmerksam geworden. Bin gespannt und mit Vorfreude


----------



## thoast3 (9. April 2016)

5 Dosen Pißwasser-Energy-Drink im ebay-Shop von Lootraider. 
Ist als Party-Gag gedacht


----------



## DarfVadder (10. April 2016)

Veganes Proteinpulver


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. April 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Für die Xbox ist es erst mein zweites Spiel[emoji14]Vor vielen Jahren habe ich am PC glaube Trackmania...Sunrise(?) gezockt. Mehr TM Erfahrung habe ich nicht aber da ich vor einiger Zeit nach einem arcade Rennspiel mit tollen multiplayer modi geschaut habe war ich auf Turbo aufmerksam geworden. Bin gespannt und mit Vorfreude



Ich hadere noch, TM2 langt mir noch


----------



## Aldrearic (12. April 2016)

Der Final Sonorous VI


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. April 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> einen todesstern



Aus Lego?


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (13. April 2016)

Quinoa 
Wollte da mal ein neues Rezept probieren


----------



## Metalic (13. April 2016)

Zwei Tapas Kochbücher


----------



## the_leon (13. April 2016)

Ne 512gb MX100 für 105€ und ne HD 7950 mit Heatkiller Fullcoevr für 56€


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

2 neue Hemden.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. April 2016)

Hazet Steckschlüssel, Knipex Installationszange


----------



## >aL3X< (14. April 2016)

Fractal Design Define XL R2


----------



## der_yappi (15. April 2016)

3x neue devolo 1200+ dLAN Adapter


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2016)

Einen nicht funktionierenden Somfy Keasy 600 Garagentoröffner  Schrott da


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2016)

2x4GB DDR3 1067MHz für einen alten MacMini


----------



## Noname1987 (15. April 2016)

Acer XF270Hb  und Chilli Nuggets


----------



## FlyingPC (15. April 2016)

Eine Domain bei Strato.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. April 2016)

3 verschiedene Sorten Bratwürste
Putenfilets
Lammrücken
Curryketchup
Briefmarken

16GB RAM Crucial Ballistix 1600


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2016)

Thermalright Schraubendreher für HR-02 Macho


----------



## Stryke7 (16. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> 3 verschiedene Sorten Bratwürste
> Putenfilets
> Lammrücken
> Curryketchup
> ...



Diese Kombination ...  

@Topic:  Hemden. Argh. Teuer die Dinger ...


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2016)

Dark Souls 3


----------



## XyZaaH (16. April 2016)

Blackberry z10

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (16. April 2016)

Ich will auch LAN
@topic
Pentium G3258
8gb ddr3 RAM
HD4870
HD7950
Intel 486 Komplett PC


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (16. April 2016)

Einen Raijintek Morpheus High Performance VGA Cooler
damit es endlich ruhig wird auf dem Tisch


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (17. April 2016)

8GB Kit 1866er DDR3 HyperX Ram


----------



## Metalic (17. April 2016)

Schone Bescherung Boxset

						Blu-ray

					| Zavvi.de


----------



## MiezeMatze (17. April 2016)

BIn von einem 69euro Discount-Bürostuhl zu nem 149euro Bürostuhl... und am ende zu nem reduzierten ehemals 350euro Langsitzer Bürostuhl ...alles kacke und nach ein paar langzeit Zockabenden durchgesessen und schmerzhaft.
...letzten Endes zum DX Racer King auf dem dem mein Arsch nun königlich thront.

Hat 380 öken gekostet und war jeden Heller wert - Top teil. Wie ein guter Autositz...

Man saß schon perfekt drauf aber ich hab noch die Armlehen zusätzlich mit  Autoarmlehen sitzpolstern gepimpt...nun ist das Teil einfach NUR EPISCH


----------



## Red-Hood (17. April 2016)

Sanitas SEM 43 Digital EMS/TENS Elektrostimulationsgerät

Habe öfters Verspannungen im Nackenbereich oder im unteren Rücken. 
Der Gerät wirkt da wahre Wunder.


----------



## Pu244 (18. April 2016)

Eine 1€ Maus (2400dpi, 6 Tasten) über eBay, bin überrascht wie gut sie ist und falls es noch keiner getan hat und es die Leute hier interessiert kann ich von meinen Erfahrungen mal berichten.


----------



## _maxe (18. April 2016)

Ich hab mal wieder was für meine Sucht gekauft.

Einen neuen Tank für meine e-Zigarette + Stand.
Dazu dann noch 3 neue usb Ladekabel.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. April 2016)

Nexus 5X


----------



## RofflLol (19. April 2016)

2te JBL Xtreme eine 120GB Intel SSD (fürs Macbook Late 2008). LG 24MB56 24zoll FHD und einen Sky vertrag abgeschlossen


----------



## Amon (20. April 2016)

Eine Radeon R9 Fury von XFX. Bei 428 konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen. 

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## mardsis (20. April 2016)

Einen Intel Pentium G630. 

Jetzt kann ich endlich bald meinen neuen 2t Rechner zusammenbauen.


----------



## bingo88 (21. April 2016)

Ein MSI C236M Workstation Mainboard


----------



## s-icon (22. April 2016)

125qm, 4 Zimmer Studentenbude


----------



## shiwa77 (23. April 2016)

Fallout 4 + Season Pass für 56,97 €


----------



## XyZaaH (23. April 2016)

Rasierhobel,
100 klingen


----------



## DarfVadder (23. April 2016)

iPhone SE


----------



## STSLeon (23. April 2016)

Sonos Soundbar


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. April 2016)

20 Grafikkarten,zwei derer Kühler und eine Festplatte. (Die Karten wurden als defekt angeboten einige funktionieren) 
Darunter : 3GTX 470 (eine davon muss gebacken werden 
1 GT610 (läuft wunderbar) 
1 550ti (läuft wunderbar) 
Je 1 9600GT, GT 220, HD 5570, GT230(geht out of the box nicht) 
Passend dazu habe ich nun Einen Phenom 2 x4 945 Unterbau.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. April 2016)

Ein völlig sinnloses Bahnticket,  für Hin- und Rückfahrt,  nur um dann auf der Hinfahrt so viel Probleme und Verspätungen zu haben dass ich nach zwei Stunden abgebrochen und wieder nach Hause gefahren bin. 

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich, dass es dafür eine Sonderregelung für die vollständige Rückerstattung geben sollte.  Wenn ich es jetzt noch storniere zahle ich 17,50€  Gebühren, das bringt ja auch nicht mehr viel ...


----------



## DarfVadder (24. April 2016)

6 x 3TB HDDs


----------



## Red-Hood (26. April 2016)

Eine Deathstroke Maske
2 Mäuse für einen Euro
Mobiles Ladegerät
Verschiedene Sorten Käse aus Skandinavien und Österreich


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. April 2016)

Fractal Design Define R5
3 x 140mm PWM Silent Wings 2
2 x LED Flex Stripe in Blau
Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut Wärmeleitpaste

Jetzt kann ich bald mein Phantom in Rente schicken, das werde ich übrigens dann hier zum Verkauf anbieten


----------



## T'PAU (28. April 2016)

_Star Wars - Das Erwachen der Macht_ (Blu-ray Steelbook) inkl. 5€ Gutschein für juke.com


----------



## Icedaft (28. April 2016)

2 neue Fritzphones C4.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsd560ti (29. April 2016)

Ich mach mal eine Liste

-Carson CS3 Servo
-Roggenbrötchen
-"Looking for Alaska" -Lektüre
-Philips In-ears
-PureWings2 140mm


Der einzige rote Faden kommt da wohl von der Rechtschreibprüfung


----------



## LSchmiddie (29. April 2016)

Einen 3570k

@tsd560ti looking for Alaska hat mich positiv überrascht,  für schullektüre echt anständig


----------



## LTB (29. April 2016)

-Lederjacke
-mtb Helm
-Dämpfer Pumpe
-Hochzeitsanzug


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2016)

Turnschuhe und eine Armbanduhr


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. April 2016)

Star Trek Starfleet Command 
Unschlagbarere Preis auf GOG, vor allem als ich es gekauft habe hat es sogar noch weniger als die Hälfte gekostet als jetzt. 
Und läuft auf modernen PC's


----------



## taks (29. April 2016)

Backup-Flotte erneuert:

2x  WD Elements Portable (1000GB, Schwarz)
1x  ICY BOX IB-268U3-B (2.5", Schwarz)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich mach mal eine Liste
> 
> -Carson CS3 Servo
> -Roggenbrötchen
> ...


Du hast den 140mm Staubfilter vergessen. Sei gut zu Ihnen


----------



## Captn (29. April 2016)

Ein FHD-Panel für mein Notebook


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. April 2016)

Einen IDE-zu-SATA-Adapter, um meine uralte Festplatte anzuschließen. Mal gucken was da noch für Foto- und Musikschätze drauf sind.
Und X3: Reunion bei GOG.

Hat eigentlich irgendwer zugeschlagen, als es von gestern Abend bis heute Mittag die Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce X3 für 257€ gab?


----------



## S754 (29. April 2016)

Diverse Einstellwerkzeuge von Ortofon sowie neue Filzmatten für den Plattenteller.


----------



## Metalic (29. April 2016)

Frischer Kaffee 

500g Ecuadorianische Bohnen und 500g aus Peru.


----------



## Jimiblu (29. April 2016)

2 Meter Hosenbundgummi/Elasticband (oder wie man das so nennt) zum "freischwingenden entkoppeln" meiner HDD


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. April 2016)

Einen Staubsauger


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2016)

Ein paar Kulinarien und ne Butterdose sowie ne Portion Pommes & Bratwurst


----------



## S754 (30. April 2016)

Heute Mittag bestellt


----------



## CSOger (30. April 2016)

Eine Scheibe


----------



## LSchmiddie (30. April 2016)

@CSOger
Ist das eine von den limitierten bunten Platten? 

Kopfhörer


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Mai 2016)

Zeug von Gedore, Knipex und Wera


----------



## shiwa77 (1. Mai 2016)

Einen neuen Laser für das PS3 Slim Laufwerk


----------



## DarfVadder (1. Mai 2016)

einen nindendo 3ds xl


----------



## NOQLEMIX (1. Mai 2016)

ein gebrauchtes Be Quiet Pure Power L8 530W CM für'n Appel und'n Ei


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Mai 2016)

N' gebrauchtes L8 630 für einiges mehr als n appel und n Ei. 
Dazu ne S3 Hülle und einen Akku dafür.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (2. Mai 2016)

Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos XT


----------



## Zeiss (3. Mai 2016)

-> Sommerreifen Pirelli PZero Rosso Asymmetrico in 245/45R19 und 275/40R19
-> 8 PDC-Sensoren
-> eine 2kg CO2-Flasche für's Aquarium


----------



## CEKAYS (3. Mai 2016)

Launchpad k2
und ein neues midi keyboard


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. Mai 2016)

lg g5, passende hülle sowie Schutzfolie von atFolix da ich deren folien seit 4 Geräten nur empfehlen kann 
und das alles weil mein altes htc one (erste gen) plötzlich *krieeeeeeeeeeeeee........* ausm Lautsprecher hat verlauten lassen und nach einem neustart bei der Pin Eingabe (bei 0% Akku, vorm neustart waren es noch 76%)  komplett ausging und seitdem nix mehr macht ... das 2te Tiefentladene htc one ....... das erste hat ~1 Monat vor Garantie ende dasselbe Problem gehabt und wurde getauscht da sie nicht testen konnten ob es am fest verbauten Akku lag das der klotz Tod war ....  

daher nun wieder eins mit wechselbarem Akku und nie wieder ohne


----------



## DarfVadder (3. Mai 2016)

einen ipod


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

Neuen Rasierer


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. Mai 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider, Battlefield 4 Premium. Need for Speed und ein DVI Kabel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Mai 2016)

Für umsonst gekauft (wollte man mir eigentlich verkaufen aber da ich gestern noch älter wurde gekam ich das so)  
Ein Corsair TX 650 V2, 2GB DDR2, 1Gb DDR (kann ich zwar nicht brauchen aber egal) und ne 80gb HDD mit Anscheinend nur 36 Betriebsstunden bei 5628 Mal einschalten


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Mai 2016)

Zangenschlüssel, Gedore Stubby und nen Koffer


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Mai 2016)

Dann ist die ja durchschnittlich nicht mal 3 Minuten gelaufen


----------



## S754 (6. Mai 2016)

Heute bestellt:
_Intel®RealSense™ Developer Kit featuring SR300_

Sollte Anfang Juli bei mir eintrudeln


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Mai 2016)

10x 100 kleine schwarze Kabelbinder    

verbraucht man immer ...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. Mai 2016)

3 m DVI Kabel und 2 x 1 m USB Verlängerungskabel


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2016)

Fast & Furious 7 - Extended Version (Blu-ray)


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Mai 2016)

Zwei Schüsseln


----------



## thoast3 (6. Mai 2016)

Mission Impossible 3 (DVD) für 3€ bei Müller


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (7. Mai 2016)

25 Solarleuchten


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2016)

Gartenkräuter, Minigurke, div. Samen, Rasensamen und Dünger.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Mai 2016)

Grad bei Dehner ne sibirische Blaubeerpflanze für meine Mutter zum Muttertag gekauft.

Gesendet von meinem Nokia 3210 ohne Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Mai 2016)

Zange 
Taschenlampe 
Kabelbinder 
Doppelladegerät (wird allerdings sehr warm)


----------



## Hardwell (7. Mai 2016)

einen weber grill


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (7. Mai 2016)

BATTLEFIELD™ 1 EARLY ENLISTER DELUXE EDITION


----------



## der_yappi (7. Mai 2016)

Ein Smartphone für Muddern:

Wileyfox Swift
Congstar Prepaid Karte mit Datenoption


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Mai 2016)

10m LED (2x 5m mit je 300LEDs, gelb und grün) für meinen Rechner. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie die Stromversorgung (vermutlich über Molex) deichseln und meine Sonnenbrille rauskramen.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Mai 2016)

*Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

K.Z. ATE S


----------



## Noname1987 (10. Mai 2016)

Kingdom Come Deliverance... Gott sei Dank hab ich Freesync... 30 FPS avg... aber sehr geil


----------



## Hardwell (10. Mai 2016)

ein macbook


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (10. Mai 2016)

Einen neuen Kompressor weil der Alte den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2016)

HIS R9 390 IceQ X2 OC Rev.2 

Im Mindstar für 269,-


----------



## Dyos83 (11. Mai 2016)

Uncharted 4 für PS4  endlich!!!


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (11. Mai 2016)

die sharkoon skiller pro und drakonia black comco


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2016)

Eine Flasche Monkey 47 Gin


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Mai 2016)

2*1Tb HDD für gesamt 40


----------



## T-Drive (11. Mai 2016)

Tischlerplatten, weiß beschichtet, für bau einer Garderobe und Badregal


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Mai 2016)

"July 2013" von  "Danger". 

Manchmal will man Sachen unbedingt haben und merkt, wenn man sie hat, dass sie eigentlich überflüssig sind.

Und manchmal, ganz selten, gibt es Dinge ...   da weiß man erst dass man sie brauchte, wenn man sie hat.   
Dieser Sound ist völlig krank! 
Beispiel:
Danger - 1:42 - YouTube


----------



## Pladdaah (12. Mai 2016)

Farben in Mattweiß/Schwarz fürs Case-modden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Mai 2016)

Einen Lamy Füller... Sehr cooles Teil


----------



## Red-Hood (12. Mai 2016)

Mit einem Füller schreibt es sich doch im Vergleich zum Kuli total langsam. Dafür hätte ich mittlerweile zu wenig Geduld.

on topic:
Ne Spaltaxt von Ochsenkopf
Ochsenkopf OX 648 H-25 8 Spalt-Fix-Axt rotband-Plus mit 8  cm Hickorystiel: Amazon.de: Garten


----------



## T-Drive (13. Mai 2016)

Torx Bitsatz Makita, Ruko Kegelsenkersatz, und ne Bohrschablone für Holzdübel.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Mai 2016)

Die Nackte Kanone 1, 2½, einen alten SATA DVD Brenner von Liebe Grüße 
Und Futter für meine beiden SaLamy Füller in pink und Königsblau


----------



## sensit1ve_ (14. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (14. Mai 2016)

Nen Logitech G27 ^^


----------



## the_leon (14. Mai 2016)

Ein S3 (thx @watertouch)


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (14. Mai 2016)

Eine Tischtennisplatte


----------



## Red-Hood (14. Mai 2016)

FFX HD und 2 Kiwipflanzen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Mai 2016)

KTM Country... Cooles Teil und mit allem was ich brauch ausgestattet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2016)

Fractal Design Define R4


----------



## NOQLEMIX (15. Mai 2016)

Aquastream XT


----------



## Hardwell (16. Mai 2016)

Regenjacke


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Mai 2016)

Ein Xilence Performance A 430,  8GB DDR3 1600 cl11,  ein DVD-RW


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Mai 2016)

_*Samsung 850 Pro 512GB*_

Ich bin kein Datenmessie, aber mittlerweile bin auch ich über 256GB hinausgewachsen, dies liegt aber wohl daran das ich weniger Spiele deinstalliere als früher, denn die heutigen Spiele sind nicht nur viel größer als damals sondern benötigen vor allem gefühlt eine Ewigkeit bis man sie installiert hat, besonders diejenigen die das überwiegend übers Internet machen müssen, meine Antwort gegen zu langsames Internet ist also mehr Speicherplatz, eine Schande so eine Entwicklung Aber zum Glück gibt es Werkzeuge womit eine Verbesserung der Platte keinen großen Umstand macht, Klonen erleichtert das leben mit Platten enorm.


----------



## joraku (17. Mai 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8217105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin kein Datenmessie, aber mittlerweile bin auch ich über 256GB hinausgewachsen, dies liegt aber wohl daran das ich weniger Spiele deinstalliere als früher, denn die heutigen Spiele sind nicht nur viel größer als damals sondern benötigen vor allem gefühlt eine Ewigkeit bis man sie installiert hat,



Holla, kommst du ganz ohne HDDs aus? 

Alleine für Bilder habe ich einige Festplatten im Betrieb - mehr schafft mein PC auch nicht mehr... alle Sata-Ports belegt und das Blu-Ray LW brauche ich eben auch ab und an. Ende des Jahres wird mal in eine andere Speicherlösung (NAS) investiert.
Knapp 400-500 GB habe ich mit Spielen / Mods belegt. Spiele wie Battlefield oder Witcher sind ja gleich mal 30-40 GB groß.  

@T:
- neuer Haarschnitt
- Wacom CTL-490DW-S Intuos Draw Stift-Tablett (Mal schauen was das taugt, bin blutiger Anfänger was Grafiktabletts angeht)
- Philips FX5MWT/00 OverEar-Kopfhörer (zum ruhigen Arbeiten und Musik-Hören)
- Sharkoon Shark Force Gaming Maus (da bin ich mal gespannt was so eine "Billig-Maus" taugt, ständiges umstecken am Zweit-PC nervt und Device-Sharing per Synergy (wirklich empfehlenswert ) unpraktikabel wenn zwei Leute gleichzeitig Eingaben machen wollen  )
- LOGITECH K280e Keyboard 

Außerdem jetzt beim Heimaturlaub die alte GTX 460 im Arbeits-PC meiner Eltern gegen eine kleinere Karte ausgetauscht - die kommt jetzt auch in den besagten Zweit-PC und darf nochmal ein bisschen Pixel schubsen.


----------



## _Berge_ (17. Mai 2016)

joraku schrieb:


> Holla, kommst du ganz ohne HDDs aus?



geht mir genauso, habe garkeine HDD mehr im Rechner,  hatte sie immer rausgehört und haben mich genervt, meine HDD´s werden immer im Wechselrahmen aufn Schreibtisch genutzt 

BTT:  Investition in meine Hobbies

- 7-fach Mtb Kette
- neue Schalter fürs Fahrrad sowie neue Kabelzüge
- ein Phanteks Enthoo Evolv welches aber gleich zum Lackieren geht
- und ein Satz Bitfenix Kabel in rot für mein SP10


----------



## thoast3 (17. Mai 2016)

- "Love Lust Faith + Dreams" von 30 Seconds to Mars
- Need for Speed (PC)

Gesendet von meinem schlauen Telefon mit Plappertalk


----------



## PC-Michi (17. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mir ein Samsung Galaxy S7 gekauft


----------



## shiwa77 (18. Mai 2016)

Neuen Haarschnitt
und einen Pullover



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Red-Hood (18. Mai 2016)

Christina Aguilera - Christina Aguilera
Lords Of Hardcore XVII


----------



## the_leon (18. Mai 2016)

gestern sind noch die Schrauben für die 7950 gekommen... 
Mein Baby läuft


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

Arcania Gothic 4+ DLC (2,99)
Kopp 3 Port abschaltbare Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz (7)
WLP Be Quiet DC1(5,99)
2* CR2032( je 1)


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2016)

Neue Blinker und sonstiger Kleinkram für mein Motorrad


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2016)

Ein billiges Mauspad fürs Büro ...  zumindest etwas mehr Luxus brauche ich da, wenn ich schon nur eine 2€-Maus verwenden kann.


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (18. Mai 2016)

Eine Zahnbürste


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2016)

Tabletten, man wird ja langsam Arm bei den Rezeptgebühren


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Tabletten, man wird ja langsam Arm bei den Rezeptgebühren



Wen sagst du das, vor allem wenn man sein leben lang Tabletten nehmen darf.  


btt:  

Für den New 3DS die Coverplate 24 (Holz-Mario-Optik) für 18€ inkl.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Mai 2016)

Mauspad für Zweitsystem, 1337 Gaming.



			
				joraku schrieb:
			
		

> Holla, kommst du ganz ohne HDDs aus?


Ich nutze seit Jahren nur mehr SSD's, auch mehrere extern, HDD's sind für mich so überholt wie Disketten.
Ich habe nur mehr eine HDD aktiv im Einsatz, die ist in meinem TV Receiver, aber auch nur weil der kostenpflichtige Anbieter alles andere unterbindet, sonst hätte ich dort schon längst eine SSD eingebaut, aber wenn man Timeshift und die Aufnahmefunktion nutzen möchte bleibt einem nichts anders übrig.


----------



## Jimiblu (19. Mai 2016)

1. Brötchen und Aufschnitt
2. 10 CDs füf jeweils 1€ bei ebay


----------



## floppyexe (19. Mai 2016)

http://www.heco-audio.de/de/downloads/ambient-5.1-a
Nur die Satelliten. 6 Stück + einen Center. Warum nur die Satelliten? Sub habe ich bereits:
R-1 SW | R-115SW | R-12SW | R-11 SW Subwoofers - Klipsch(R) | Klipsch(R)

Hammer Sound in der Bude ohne kack MP3.


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2016)

Einige Wakü Teile die im Gesamten eine CPU Kühlung ergeben.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Mai 2016)

Schuhe ...  gleich zwei Paar.  Armes Sparschwein.


----------



## S754 (21. Mai 2016)

Übernachtungen im Hotel für ne Geschäftsreise


----------



## XyZaaH (21. Mai 2016)

Kingston hyper x cloud, eigentlich nur für den Vergleich mit dem Beyer 990, und weil ich lust drauf hatte


----------



## Hänschen (21. Mai 2016)

Stressless Consul Office


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Mai 2016)

Space Engineers Key im Humble Store, derzeit im Angebot (7,81€)


----------



## powstaniec (22. Mai 2016)

Homeworld Remastered bei mediamarkt fűr 5 euro

Wysłane z mojego SM-J500FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Watertouch (22. Mai 2016)

Nen Xeon E5 2680v4 QS = 280€
AsRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer = 190€
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 = 120€
Samsung SM951 256GB =125€.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Molex doppelsata Adapter


----------



## WindowsXP (24. Mai 2016)

Bücher für mein Duales Studium im Wert von 182,40€.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. Mai 2016)

Einen Kühlschrank


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

Den Scnthe Fuma Cpu kühler bei Amazon.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Mai 2016)

Ein wireless rapoo m/T set für meinen offenen HTPC


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Mai 2016)

Alasa Viper 120 und 140, eine lamptron fc5 v3 Lüftersteuerung

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uziflator (26. Mai 2016)

Seal The Deal & Let's Boogie   vorbestellt


----------



## Rheinlaender (28. Mai 2016)

EVGA GTX 1080 FE


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2016)

AOC G2460PF

FreeSync Monitor


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Mai 2016)

Vernünftige Küchenmesser und eine Waage + Rührschüssel. 

Ich werd alt und langweilig ...


----------



## NOQLEMIX (29. Mai 2016)

Zippo Handwärmer (Wichtig für diese Jahreszeit )


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. Mai 2016)

Thermalright HR02 Macho Zero für 0€.

 Zählt das als gekauft?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watertouch (29. Mai 2016)

Ein Bios Chip fürs X99X Killer für 15€ vom AsRock Support.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S6 via Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (29. Mai 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Zählt das als gekauft?



Kommt drauf an wie lange dir der Händler hinterher gerannt ist. Ab fünf Kilometer kann man sagen, du hast ihn dir verdient.

Bei mir war's zuletzt ein neuer Trimmer, ein Sack Holzkohle, sowie Gartenmöbel für meine kleinen.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Mai 2016)

Ein Schweizer Gertel.


----------



## TheJudge (31. Mai 2016)

Habe eine Samsung 850 Pro gekauft und damit meine Samsung 830 in Rente geschickt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azzteredon (31. Mai 2016)

Einen Eleaf Melo 2 Verdampfer,
Nen Joyetech Cuboid 150W Akkuträger, 
2x 18650er Samsung Akkus (3000mAh, 30A)
Und Aromen + Base fürs Liquid mischen 


Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Mai 2016)

Naja mehr oder minder ein Eierphone 4 mit gewissen Extras. Und neuem Kabel dafür. Und bald nem Stapel Hüllen.


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2016)

Neues Schreibgerät fürs Büro: 

Turtle Beach Impact 600


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (2. Juni 2016)

Ein CM G450M und einen Klorollenhalter


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juni 2016)

Eine Otterbox Commuter Series


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Juni 2016)

Asics FuzeX Lyte


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juni 2016)

ein nagelneues Canyon Torque ex Vertride.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. Juni 2016)

Box Bandagen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Basaltkopp (4. Juni 2016)

EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified

und damit die GTX 770 von ASUS in Rente geschickt


----------



## Rheinlaender (4. Juni 2016)

Ständer für meine hinteren Teufelboxen


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juni 2016)

4x T-Shirts
CD: _Seal the deal & lets boogie_ von Volbeat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mich voll in die Schulden gestürzt und 3 Briefmarken a 70 Penny´s gekauft. Den Preis wollten die allerdings nicht abmachen


----------



## Shooot3r (5. Juni 2016)

6600k und ein Asus z170 pro Gaming mit 8 gb hyperX fury RAM 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mardsis (5. Juni 2016)

Ein gebrauchtes HP ProBook 6460B mit nem i3 2310m und 6GB Ram.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Juni 2016)

70ct Marke und Päckchen Versandkosten für zusammen 4,70
Wieso wird das so teuer  ? Kriegen die Post Menschen jetzt vernünftige Löhne?


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juni 2016)

Eine private Krankenversicherung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Juni 2016)

IC-Ticket Bremen - Bochum und zurück


----------



## NOQLEMIX (8. Juni 2016)

Phobya Balancer 150 silver nickel
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 290X und 290 M01


----------



## -Chefkoch- (9. Juni 2016)

Homeworld Remastered bei GoG.com


----------



## taks (9. Juni 2016)

PCGH Digital-Abo


----------



## WindowsXP (9. Juni 2016)

Hearts of Iron IV Colonel Edition


----------



## Zeiss (9. Juni 2016)

Ein 10A 24V Netzteil für meine Aquariumbeleuchtung.


----------



## taks (10. Juni 2016)

Meine Musiksammlung erweitert:

Billy Talent, Billy Talent
Billy Talent, Billy Talent Ii
Good Charlotte, The Chronicles Of Life And Death (death Version)
Green Day, Dookie
Millencolin, Pennybridge Pioneers
Dinosaur Jr., Green Mind


----------



## T'PAU (11. Juni 2016)

Eine FRITZ!Box 7490 für 179 Ocken. 
 (ersetzt meine altehrwürdige 3270, mittelfristig für VDSL, längerfristig Komplettumbau der ISDN/Analog-Telefon-Anlage)


----------



## Jimiblu (11. Juni 2016)

Spotify Premium (nur um zu merken, dass 2 meiner Lieblingsbands dort nicht zu finden sind  )
Eine Familienpackung Langnese Magnum Eis am Stiel
Raspberry Pi 2 Modell B für 5€


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2016)

Mehr oder weniger eine GTX 460 Msi 768MB.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Juni 2016)

Samsung evo 850 1TB.
Meine erste "private" ssd.&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. Juni 2016)

Eine neue Sporthose....schade, dass die eine, die ich letztes Jahr gekauft habe, nicht mehr zu bekommen ist, die sitzt nämlich perfekt.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (12. Juni 2016)

3x 140mm Lüfter


----------



## Metalic (12. Juni 2016)

WMF Wok inkl. Versand für nicht ganz 28€


----------



## RamonSalomon (12. Juni 2016)

Neue Arbeitsschuhe 
1x Haix Black Eagle
1x Uvex One

Bin noch am suchen nach einem neuen Netzteil und einem anständigen Stuhl


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

Dann wird es Zeit. Bei einem gerade einmal 7-8 Jahre altem Netzteil. 
Stühle abseits des 300-Euro Gaming Hai-Ent Teile kann ich meinen Olaf von Roller empfehlen.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (12. Juni 2016)

APC Mehrfachsteckdosen
Abziehleder
mehrere Schleifsteine
Bosch Akkus
Tesaband + Abroller


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Juni 2016)

Ein paar Schuhe 
Eine Shorts 
3 Shirts 
Einen Gürtel 
Und nen bissl Kleinkram 

Alles in allem bin ich 200€ ärmer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2016)

Polo Shirt


----------



## _maxe (12. Juni 2016)

Endlich mal einen günstigen, (hoffentlich) brauchbaren HDMI-Switch gekauft damit ich nicht mehr ständig PC, FireTV-Stick oder Playstation umstöpseln muss.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2016)

Insgesamt 50 High Power LEDs


----------



## -Chefkoch- (14. Juni 2016)

Dark Souls 1 und 2


----------



## RamonSalomon (14. Juni 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dann wird es Zeit. Bei einem gerade einmal 7-8 Jahre altem Netzteil.
> Stühle abseits des 300-Euro Gaming Hai-Ent Teile kann ich meinen Olaf von Roller empfehlen.



Das NT war eine zugabe vom  PCGH Abo
und
Olaf ist zu billig^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juni 2016)

MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X für 499 Euro. 

Alte GTX 970 noch für 240 € los bekommen. Dann tut's nicht mehr ganz so dolle weh. ^^


----------



## NOQLEMIX (14. Juni 2016)

Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe


----------



## Watertouch (14. Juni 2016)

Eine Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! für 719€.
Ich hoffe das war es wert xD


----------



## T-Drive (15. Juni 2016)

5 m Textilkabel, um 2 Uralte Schreibtischlampen zu restaurieren, ist ja wieder modern, nur sinds keine retro sondern  echte


----------



## Riccey (15. Juni 2016)

Schenker Ultrabook
Windows 10
DVD Brenner

Bin bereit für's Studium 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*



RamonSalomon schrieb:


> Olaf ist zu billig^^



So billig finde ich 179 Euro nicht 
@Topic : molex 6 Pin, 2 Port USB Netzteil, 4 micro usb Kabel, 40 Abstandhalter, eine neue Scheibe für mein Galaxy S3, DVI VGA Adapter und Mini hdmi hdmi Kabel
Und eine Brennenstuhl Eco Line 8 port 3m leiste und eine Kopp 3=6 1,5m Leiste.


----------



## RamonSalomon (15. Juni 2016)

Hab jetzt zwei Favoriten
der
Amazon.de: HJH Office 652854 Burostuhl "Genidia Pro" The Future Of Seating, Leder, hellbraun
oder
der
HJH OFFICE 652720 Burostuhl / Chefsessel ENJOY Leder schwarz: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt


----------



## volvo242 (16. Juni 2016)

Domain


----------



## Razerbear (16. Juni 2016)

Hab mir nun ein JBL Xtreme gegönnt zum guten Preis. Jetzt muss nur noch die Sonne wieder kommen und dann ab nach draussen mit Hängematte und chillen..


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (18. Juni 2016)

100 Solar Gartenlampen

Damit der Garten auch nachts hell beleuchtet ist


----------



## Shooot3r (18. Juni 2016)

Nochmal 2*4 gb Hyper x fury ddr4 Ram

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2016)

"The Magic Sword"

In letzter Zeit kaufe ich echt zu viel Musik ...  von meinen jüngeren Kollegen werde ich immer schief angeguckt: "Wie, du hast die ganze Musik lokal auf deinem Handy gespeichert?  Hast du das alles gekauft?  Warum hast du kein Spotify?"
- "Dafür hab ich keine Aussetzer, Ruckler, oder Pausen beim Playback, wenn beim durchkreuzen des Landes mal ein Funkloch ist."

Aber ich muss zugeben, die Datenbank des Core-Players auf dem Handy ächzt langsam ein bisschen unter der Last.  Sie ist echt gut performance-optimiert und läuft klasse im Alltag, aber bei der Durchsuchung nach neuen Dateien braucht sie mittlerweile ewig.



Edit am Abend:
Uuuund  das gesamte Antriebssystem für mein Fahrrad-Neubau-Projekt,  sowie die Teile für eine Renovierung des Antriebs eines der bestehenden Räder. 
Verdammt, das war ein teurer Tag ...


----------



## Razerbear (18. Juni 2016)

777 Gebärden 1-3 Vers. 3.2. Möchte die lautlose Sprache  weiter verbessern.^^


----------



## Harlekin1781 (19. Juni 2016)

Einen Sack Katzenfutter für über 20 Teuro     (ganz dicke Gesichtspalme)      Auch wenn ich keinem Forum User abkupfern will      André Pechke ehemals  (Gamestar )     und Jochen Gebauer  ehemals (Gamestar)    ziehen jetzt zusammen  nen Podcast hoch   !!!!    KLar von Hardware ham die Jungs keinen Plan      aber   sie sind Beide echte Urgesteine der Gaming-Presse  

Und würden zb. Cb   wunderbar ergänzen    bzw . würde auch CB  die Website von    AEB,   wirklich weiter Bringen   .   

Hört sich am Anfang Komisch an  !!!!   Aber die beiden haben genau das was euch fehlt   und umgekehrt xD


mfg.Harle


----------



## thoast3 (21. Juni 2016)

Das Sonic-25th-Anniversary-Bundle von Humble Bundle


----------



## floppyexe (21. Juni 2016)

Sub: Klipsch R-112SW
LS:    Heco, 1 Center & 6 Satelliten


----------



## Salanto (23. Juni 2016)

Ein (im "lokalen" Saturn total überteuertes) Wacom Intuos Art S... aber hey es hat Touch


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. Juni 2016)

Ein ATT 500


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. Juni 2016)

21 Spiele im Steam Summer Sale


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2016)

Final Fantasy VIII im STEAM Summer Sale. Nach über 15 Jahren muss ich das Spiel endlich mal durch kriegen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2016)

3 Polo Shirts und Socken


----------



## Icedaft (25. Juni 2016)

2x 
http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-b14-ps-itr-b14-ps-a1313838.html


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juni 2016)

Ein ASUS Vivobook E200

Mein uralter ASUS Eee-PC 1001P ist langsam selbst mit dem schlanksten LinuxMint einfach mit allem überfordert. Und das ASUS EeeBook konnte ich auch schon ausführlich testen. Also mal die neueste Low-Budget Netbook Variante von ASUS ausprobieren.


----------



## _maxe (26. Juni 2016)

Finde den Steam Summer Sale jetzt garnicht so schlecht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2016)

ORIGINAL HUAWEI HB4F1 AKKU BATTERY E5838 E5830 E5832 E5 X5 E5836 U9120 | eBay


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. Juni 2016)

Nen Haarschnitt für 19€


----------



## S754 (29. Juni 2016)

eine RX 480


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. Juni 2016)

U2515H
A88XM-Plus
8GB RAM
NH-L12
Lan-Kabel
Die Reise in die Dunkelheit
Ersatzohrstöpsel (nicht ganz billig die Teile)


----------



## Uziflator (29. Juni 2016)

be quiet! Dark Base 900 Pro


----------



## Duvar (30. Juni 2016)

Habe mich gerade schmerzhaft schön entspannt, nach 3-5 Minuten drauf liegen, verfliegt der schmerz. Soll Wunder wirken bei Rückenschmerzen, habs vorerst 15 Minuten gepackt^^ XXL Akupressur-Set >>Yumanyi<< Matte + Kissen / extra grosse Akupressur- und Massagematte (125x48cm Yantramatte & 48x9cm Kopfkissen) zur effektiven Entspannung und Meditation / in verschiedenen frohlichen Farben erhaltlich / schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Dann noch Amazon.de: Philips HR7762/90 Kuchenmaschine (28 Funktionen, Standmixer, 750 Watt) schwarz
Nach erstem testen auch super, kein manuelles Käsereiben mehr, oder Zwiebel/Möhren hacken + lecker shakes, alles mit bravour bestanden.


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2016)

Eine Tankfüllung gab es bei mir. 
Ein Bio Brathähnchen, der Kerl kommt am Sonntag auf den Grill und heute gab es einen Haarschnitt inkl. Bart beim Barbier.


----------



## Uziflator (30. Juni 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Eine Tankfüllung gab es bei mir.
> Ein Bio Brathähnchen, der Kerl kommt am Sonntag auf den Grill und heute gab es einen Haarschnitt inkl. Bart beim Barbier.



"Allerdings keine Mahlzeiten, Zigaretten oder andere alltägliche, uninteressanten Dinge."


----------



## thoast3 (30. Juni 2016)

Ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe mit 3 Phanteks PH-F140SP. Die Lüfter brauch ich eigentlich nicht, aber da preislich kein Unterschied zum Luxe ohne das Lüfterbundle besteht, nimmt man die gerne mit 

Gesendet von meinem CHC-U01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zerogott (30. Juni 2016)

Dank Bucht Gutschein erstmal SoundMAGIC E10 für 14~€ Gekriegt


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juli 2016)

TP T420
480GB SSD
4GB SO Dimm
9 Zellen Akku

für meine Schwester, die Studienzeit kann beginnen


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (1. Juli 2016)

Einen Super Nintendo


----------



## the_leon (1. Juli 2016)

MX Board 3.0 mit MX  Brown und Handballenablage


----------



## Hardwell (2. Juli 2016)

Ein Italien Trikot


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2016)

Ein Gigabyte GA Z77 DS3H. Kann ich endlich morgen meinen Rechner wieder fertig machen nach dem Wochenlangen Kampf ein Board zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu bekommen.


----------



## S754 (2. Juli 2016)

DOOM


----------



## mardsis (3. Juli 2016)

Drei Schulbücher für nächstes Jahr (English, Biologie und Politik)
WLAN-Stick
Nike Lunar Tempo 2


----------



## Hardwell (3. Juli 2016)

Einen Jahresvorrat an Taschentüchern


----------



## WirrWarrWaKue (3. Juli 2016)

Primochill Revolver Fittings ht 13mm Blood Red 16 Stk 

PrimoChill Acryl Tube 13/10mm, 90cm - rot

Alphacool HardTube Heat Gun Pro 2000W

Watercool MO-RA3 360 LT white

Aquacomputer Druckausgleichsmembran G1/4, hohe Ausführung 

Monsoon Silicon Bending Insert BLUE 1m - für ID 3/8" / 10mm Schlauch 

Watercool HEATKILLER® IV PRO (INTEL processor) ACRYL


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2016)

HAVIT HV-BT018 Bluetooth-Adapter und Transmitter 2-In-1 Kabellos: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Juli 2016)

Eine Hose, ein Hemd, 3 Shirts und Schuhe


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (3. Juli 2016)

Doom.


----------



## Metalic (4. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich schon auf das erste Pulled Pork Sous Vide [emoji50]


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juli 2016)

Einen Todesstern-Lampenschirm


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. Juli 2016)

Project Cars und Portal 2 im Steam Summer Sale für 19,98


----------



## Jimiblu (5. Juli 2016)

-Shadow of Mordor
-This War of Mine
-diverse Musik


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (6. Juli 2016)

16gb ram


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. Juli 2016)

Asus Strix 1080 & PG279Q Monitor


----------



## NOQLEMIX (6. Juli 2016)

19 Alphacool 13/10 mm Schlauchanschlüsse


----------



## FlyingPC (7. Juli 2016)

Kinogutschein


----------



## Madfurion (7. Juli 2016)

CSI Las Vegas Staffeln 1-11


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2016)

Diablo 3 - Reapers of Soul Addon

Ich habe es zuletzt gespielt als es noch das Auktionshaus gab. 

Komplett anderes Spiel jetzt


----------



## der_yappi (7. Juli 2016)

Eine gebrauchte Nikon D7100 im DSLR-Forum ergattert


----------



## taks (8. Juli 2016)

Zwei Gürtel, eine Geldbörse und eine Sonnenbrille




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Juli 2016)

Für meinen alten Smart ForTwo neue Bremsscheiben und Beläge, und eine neue Lichtmaschine, weil die alte nach 18 Monaten Standzeit festgerostet ist. (der Wagen wird jetzt in einer Werkstatt repariert, gewartet und getüvt, und dann an einen Bekannten verschenkt, der jetzt mit 43 Jahren seinen PKW-Führerschein macht)

Und eine externe 2,5" 3TB USB3-Festplatte von Toshiba.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juli 2016)

Die Restzahlung für meinen Griechenland-Urlaub im Oktober überwiesen...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Juli 2016)

Abisolierzange


----------



## Witcher (10. Juli 2016)

Eine Inno3d GTX 1070 iChill x4


----------



## Klutten (10. Juli 2016)

Ein wenig neue Hardware im Wert eines Kleinwagens... 

1x Asus Rampage V Edition 10
1x Intel Core i7 6850K
2x 16GB Corsair Dominator DDR4-3200
1x Samsung 950 Pro SSD M.2 512GB
1x Zotac GTX1080 AMP! Extreme


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2016)

Die Collective Trilogie:

The Collective - Roam - Seasons


Sau schwer zu finden, vor allem zu annehmbaren Preisen ...  leider ist die Sammelbox davon weltweit absolut nicht mehr auffindbar.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (13. Juli 2016)

G-Skill Sniper DD3 2400


----------



## NOQLEMIX (13. Juli 2016)

Aquaero 4.0 mit Display und Powerbooster, Tubemeter, Durchflusssensor


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder ein Bundle  Aber für wenig Geld bekommt man ein paar nette Spiele.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/indie-legends-4-bundle


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2016)

1x Staatsbürgerschaftsnachweis
1x Trussardi A Way For Man 
Yay, über 100€ los geworden. Die 60 für das Parfum sind sie mir wert, aber knapp 50€ für den Nachweis sind lächerlich^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2016)

Eine Jacke für den Sommer


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juli 2016)

Ein etwas mitgenommenes Galaxy S4 nachdem ich das S3 getötet hab.


----------



## GottesMissionar (14. Juli 2016)

Eine zweite EVGA 980Ti und einen zweiten Nova 1080, um endlich wieder bisschen was zum Basteln zu haben. 

Und ein SNES-USB-Joypad - um gebührend gleich einen Lieblingsklassiker "Lufia" am Emulator damit zu zocken.


----------



## thomju (14. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir das neue iPhone SE gekauft und bin super zufrieden damit. Das 6er war mir irgendwie zu groß und auch etwas zu teuer und mein altes iPhone hat so langsam den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2016)

Ein vServer, endlich mal  Jetzt heißt es einrichten.


----------



## S754 (15. Juli 2016)

wieder mal nen neuen Router


----------



## Hardwell (15. Juli 2016)

eine 64gb sd-karte


----------



## mardsis (17. Juli 2016)

Eine .de Domain und einen Webspace


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2016)

Neue Turnschuhe und ein paar T Shirts


----------



## Duvar (17. Juli 2016)

LG F1496TDA3H Energie A+++, 8kg und 1400Umin | Waschmaschinen | Waschen und Trocknen | Haushalt | marsmedia

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor (369€)

Zusätzliche G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (25€ gebraucht)


----------



## Orka45 (18. Juli 2016)

Ein 3D Drucker

keine Ahnung ob der was taugt oder ob ich viel Basteln muss, aber so billig
Array


----------



## NOQLEMIX (20. Juli 2016)

USB 3.0 Frontpanel und ein paar Kabel


----------



## Red-Hood (20. Juli 2016)

JBL Charge 2+ (Größerer Ersatz muss her)
Songmics Foamroller Massagerolle Trigger Point (auf die Empfehlung der Mädels gehört. Ich bin gespannt)
2 Kästen Tegernseer Hell


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2016)

Badelatschen und Badeshorts.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juli 2016)

Batteriegriff für die D7100
Doppelpack Sandisk SD-Karrten mit je 16GB
SD-Card Aufbewahrer
Cullmann Ministativ


----------



## Red-Hood (20. Juli 2016)

ContiRaceAttack Comp. Die letzten waren schnell runter, aber man will nicht mehr verzichten, wenn man sie einmal gefahren ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2016)

Alle Staffeln von M*A*S*H, und eine neue Spritzflasche für meine WaKü


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (21. Juli 2016)

Alle Staffeln Sex And The City


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Juli 2016)

2015er Audi A3 Sportsback (8,1TKm) mit massig Extraausstattung zu nem super preis dank ner aktion von unsrem audihändler in der nähe


----------



## thoast3 (23. Juli 2016)

Bei mir war's 'ne teure Woche:
- be Quiet! Straight Power 10 400W
- 2x be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM 92 mm für meine R9 380
- 1 Tube CM MasterGel Maker
- 1 Molex-Netzteil
- die LC-Power LC-CC-120 Li-Co im Angebot bei Notebooksbilliger
- eine Silikonhülle für mein Huawei Honor 4C
- einen externen Cardreader von Transcend
- Amazon Basics DVI-HDMI-Kabel
- eine gebrauchte Xbox 360
- und Forza Horizon 1 für die 360


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juli 2016)

Netzteile, Stecker, Adapter, Kabel ...  

ich werde zwei nicht mehr verwendete Noctua Lüfter dafür nutzen, den Bereich hinterm Kühlschrank aktiv zu belüften.  
Macht ja keinen Sinn wenn dessen Radiator in einem kleinen, 40°C warmen Loch hängt.


----------



## labernet (23. Juli 2016)

T-Shirt mit kreeirtem Logo


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juli 2016)

schwarzes Olymp Halbarmhemd
40 Fotos in klein und eins in groß ausbelichten lassen
Steel Panthers _"British Invasion"_ für knapp 6€ im MM
Disturbed _"Immortalized"_ in der Deluxe Version
neue Hausschlappen


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2016)

Blurays:

- Sunshine
- Batman Begins
- Iron Man


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Juli 2016)

Reverie - The Compilation Album von Ivan Torrent

Keine Ahnung, welche Hintergründe dieses Album hat, aber es ist ziemlich krass. Hielt es zunächst für Film- oder Videospielmusik.
Jedenfalls ist es extrem abwechslungsreich und atmosphärisch.


----------



## Hardwell (26. Juli 2016)

TWD Staffel 1-5


----------



## WindowsXP (27. Juli 2016)

Samsung Galaxy S7 edge


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2016)

Eine Raspberry Pi 3 mit Gehäuse und Netzteil

Ein Zelt 

Dann brauchte ich spontan noch eine SD Karte für den Raspi und hab das beste genommen was es bei Kaufland gab ...  16GB, 20MB/s Lesen, 12MB/s schreiben. Und das auch noch mega teuer   Die werde ich wohl nochmal tauschen müssen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2016)

"Man of Steel" Bluray


----------



## NOQLEMIX (29. Juli 2016)

2 Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X mit EKWB-Kühlern und Backplate


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Juli 2016)

Paar Magickarten Playsets und Einzelkarten für mehr als 300€. Darunter 4 Kira, Great Glass-Spinner und 4 Ancient Tombs.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2016)

Ein Eyepower EPK G112 HTPC Case


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juli 2016)

Einen @rsch voll Tippscheine für heute Abend EuroMillions (72mio) und Eurojackpot (82mio), und fürs Samstagslotto (30mio).
Und eine Packung (100Stck) "NITRIL ORANGE High Risk" Einweghandschuhe (die auch Edd China benutzt). ^^


----------



## thoast3 (29. Juli 2016)

Ein MSI 970A-G46 im MF-Schnäppshop


----------



## NOQLEMIX (2. August 2016)

i7 5930K, MSI X99A SLI PLUS, 32 GB HyperX DDR4 2400, Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850W


----------



## the_leon (3. August 2016)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> i7 5930K, MSI X99A SLI PLUS, 32 GB HyperX DDR4 2400, Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850W


jaja, wenn ich da Geld gehabt hätte hätte ich das für den Preis auch gekauft 

@topic:
R9 290 Vapor X und Athlon 5370


----------



## Knabinho (4. August 2016)

Diverser Wakü-Stuff...nun fehlt nur noch ein Kühler für die custom RX 480er


----------



## orca113 (4. August 2016)

Zwei Liter Castrol Edge Longlife. Für meinen GTI.


----------



## Jimiblu (4. August 2016)

-Xiaomi Hybrid (verdammte Lieferzeit)
-USA Reiseführer Westküste
-Diverser Unikrempel
-neue Wischblätter fürs Auto


----------



## taks (4. August 2016)

Was für den Gaumen und die Nerven

Highland Park Einar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 18jährige Highland Park war leider ausverkauft


----------



## MaxRink (4. August 2016)

Ein kinoticket für Star Trek im Hayden (**** syncro

Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watertouch (5. August 2016)

Eine PowerColor Devil HD7990.


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2016)

Für Erste:
Intel i5 5675c
Asrock H97M Pro4
Aquacomputer Cuplex Delrin
CoolCube Maxi
Aquacomputer Aquaduct 720 XT

Wenn alles da ist wird erst mal der IrisPro getested, aber eine 14/16nm Graka wird wohl nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## volvo242 (6. August 2016)

Sprit ist aus , nein Scherz.

2. Flasche Rum 


Flüssiges Zuckerrohr schmeckt einfach gut


----------



## Captn (7. August 2016)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Prypiat und das Spiel Slavistan. Das sollte wohl genug Zeit zur Beschäftigung bieten ^^.


----------



## Knabinho (8. August 2016)

Gainward 1070 + Wakü


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (11. August 2016)

Xeon X5650 + Asus P6X58D-E


----------



## Red-Hood (11. August 2016)

2 x Schwalbe Kojak (35 x 622) und 2 Schläuche von Schwalbe und einen von Prophete.


----------



## labernet (11. August 2016)

evga ftw gtx 1070
corsair strafe red switches
dp auf hdmi adapter
4gb usb 3.0 stick


----------



## S754 (11. August 2016)

IBM Model M


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. August 2016)

Goat Simulator

/edit: 1x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT 1600 DDR3-RAM


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2016)

Neues Objektiv mit 1:1,8 Blende,  neues Sakko, 2x Chino-Pants, Unterwäsche.

Heute morgen gabs Gehalt. Das Budget für Sonderausgaben diesen Monat ist bereits jetzt überzogen. 


Ich bekomme eindeutig zu wenig Gehalt.


----------



## mardsis (16. August 2016)

Samsung Galaxy A5 (2016). Endlich ein neues Handy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

Akku Ladegerät


----------



## Icedaft (16. August 2016)

WowWee MiP schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2016)

Benzin. Aral Ultimate. 65 Liter.


----------



## T-Drive (17. August 2016)

Schächte, Schalter, Litzen, Leitungen, Dosen, Klemmen, alles für eine E-Install, für Party- und Nebenraum. Mann ist das Zeugs teuer


----------



## the_leon (17. August 2016)

Eine HD 7990 Devil


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2016)

- Roccat Kova schwarz 
- gebrauchte Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix GS für 418,14€ (inkl. Versand & PayPal Gebühren)
- SanDisk Extreme 64GB USB 3.0 Stick


----------



## Captn (20. August 2016)

Eine Logitech G502, nachdem ich meiner RAT 5 ein Stück der rechten Maustaste unfreiwillig genommen hab  und ein Mauspad ^^.


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2016)

Vor paar Tagen eine GTX 1070 FTW aber die beste Anschaffung seit längerem ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Haben Hundebett, Geschirr/Leine etc schon bestellt und unsere kleine Luna zieht in einer Woche ein 
Kann wer einschätzen, welche Rassen da drin sein könnten?
Die Dame vom Tierschutz schätzt, dass ein Elternteil ein Chihuahua sein könnte.


----------



## Hardwell (21. August 2016)

Eine 4TB externe Festplatte




Duvar schrieb:


> Vor paar Tagen eine GTX 1070 FTW aber die beste Anschaffung seit längerem ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh der sieht ja putzig aus. Einfach nur zum knuddeln


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. August 2016)

Kenne einen ganz ähnlichen Hund, der "besteht" aus Chihuahua, Schäferhund und Mops...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. August 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vor paar Tagen eine GTX 1070 FTW aber die beste Anschaffung seit längerem ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man den auch undervolten Duvar? Oder braucht der gar keinen Strom?    
Süßer Hund!


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2016)

Hoffe die kleine bleibt auch klein^^
Die Dame meinte, maximal wird die noch 5cm größer, nur wie sehr kann man ihr vertrauen?
Schäferhunde sind ja nicht grad klein (falls einer drin stecken sollte). Wir wollen halt lieber was putziges mit meiner Freundin.

Klar kann man die auch undervolten, läuft auch mit halber Ration Futter und Wasser wie eine 1   (Spaß)
Kann hier leider keine Likes geben, danke für euren Input.


----------



## der_yappi (21. August 2016)

5+1l Castrol Magnatec 5W30 Öl für die erste Inspektion nächsten Monat bei meinem TöffTöff
MP3 Download via Amazon von _*The Lounge Kittens*_ _"Just the Tip..."_ EP
15€ Guthabenkarte für den Playstore


----------



## fatlace (21. August 2016)

iPad Pro 32gb in Gold


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. August 2016)

Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum RGB für 39€


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. August 2016)

SteelSeries Apex 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Großartiges Eingabegerät, nur schade dass ich so lange an der Logitech G19 festgehalten habe, ich habe mich wohl von den Kritischen Wertungen zurückhalten lassen, tja, passiert nicht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bingo88 (23. August 2016)

Album von Burning Down Alaska. Haben mir auf dem Summer Breeze ganz gut gefallen


----------



## Zeiss (23. August 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hoffe die kleine bleibt auch klein^^
> Die Dame meinte, maximal wird die noch 5cm größer, nur wie sehr kann man ihr vertrauen?
> Schäferhunde sind ja nicht grad klein (falls einer drin stecken sollte). Wir wollen halt lieber was putziges mit meiner Freundin.



Er ist wirklich süß und goldig


----------



## Andinistrator (23. August 2016)

Acer Predator XB271, 27 Zoll, G-Sync, 1ms, bis zu 165 Hz, 2560 x 1440, TN Display -  mydealz.de


----------



## Trash123 (23. August 2016)

Thermaltake Core X9


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2016)

Alphacool Eisbaer 280 CPU - Black | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2016)

Green Mile (Bluray)
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided (Pc)


----------



## S754 (24. August 2016)

Ein paar neue CDs


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2016)

Microsoft optische Maus USB 3 Tasten


----------



## der_yappi (24. August 2016)

Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.1 (2016) mit WiFi
Samsung EVO+ Micro SD Card mit 64GB


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2016)

3 Tage Mailand


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2016)

Neue GTX 1080 Ti GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. August 2016)

Asus P8H67M_EVO mit i3 2100 und 8GB RAM


----------



## Jimiblu (29. August 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Neue GTX 1080 Ti



Oo
Weißt du etwas was wir nicht wissen?


----------



## Rwk (29. August 2016)

Zwei Noctua NF-S12A ULN Gehäuselüfter...ein Segen diese Stille !


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. August 2016)

EVGA GTX 1060 Gaming 6G


----------



## FlyingPC (29. August 2016)

Weltkarte zum frei rubbeln! Für nur 15€!


----------



## Duvar (29. August 2016)

3 Gemüsemesser + 1 Tomatenmesser für 10.88€  https://www.mydealz.de/deals/victor...-messer-267-eur-130g-helle-sosse-gefro-813983


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. August 2016)

Vorwerk VR200 
Und jetzt schön die Füße hochlegen ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2016)

Zahnpasta und einen alten Schul PC mit E2180,1GB RAM und original Intel Brett. Und aktiviertem Win 7 pro und eine Medion Tastatur


----------



## fatlace (31. August 2016)

Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 650Watt, gezwungenermaßen weil das alte Be Quiet nichtmehr wollte


----------



## Aldrearic (31. August 2016)

Teure Shure Pads, welche ich gerade auf meinen Final Audio Sonorous 6 aufgezogen habe. Dieser Klang...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2016)

1 Paar Schuhe


----------



## Klutten (31. August 2016)

...eine Titan X nebst Aquacomputer Wasserkühler und aktiver Backplate. Der Wahnsinn lässt grüßen


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2016)

Am Samstag ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550W - gestern etwas Hackfleisch und Ketchup für selbstgemachte Buletten und heute zwei Dosen eines Energy Drinks.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. September 2016)

Stratocaster und Les Paul Goldtop P90


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2016)

128GB USB 3 Stick von Medion. Ich bin gespannt ob der taugt.


----------



## Watertouch (3. September 2016)

Ein Huawei Honor 8 in Weiß.


----------



## Hardwell (3. September 2016)

balls of steel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2016)

HDMI auf Mini HDMI Kabel, PowerKing Funkwecker, 4 Dosen Monster für 1,49 und Die neue TVpur und Smartphone (die Zeitschrift)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. September 2016)

Creative Sound Blaster Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat meine Creative X-Fi Titanium ersetzt, von der Sound-Qualität hat sich dahingehend wenig verändert, aber vor allem die Treiber bzw Software-Einstellungen der SoundBlaster Z sind deren der X-Fi Titanium nicht nur modernisierter sondern auch umfangreicher, ein EMI-Shield schadet außerdem nie bei einem HighEnd System, das einzige was mich stört ist die rote Beleuchtung die aus dem hinteren Teil des Gehäuses scheint, sieht aus als würde was brennen oder das Netzteil massiv überlasten (), vielleicht werde ich die Lämpchen abknipsen oder zukleben ... außerdem, wenn ich schon beim Thema bin, warum zum Klabautermann erscheinen keine neuen Soundkarten von Creative die auch gut sind, denn so gut sind Onboard-Sound-Chips noch nicht, das habe ich mit meinem getestet, der unterschied ist noch immer deutlich zu hören.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. September 2016)

Ein Corsair Vengeance 650m mit nur 3 Stunden Betriebszeit und OVP und 5 Jahren Restgarantie und ne R9 290 Powercolor PCS+.

Beides für insgesamt 170€


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. September 2016)

The Witcher 3 Game of the Year Edition.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2016)

Blurays:

Star Wars: The Complete Saga
Herr der Ringe: Die Spielfilm Trilogie (Extended Edition)


----------



## bingo88 (4. September 2016)

Antennenkabel: 10m H155 mit N-Stecker und PL-Stecker, 1m Aircell 7 mit N-Stecker und N-Buchse.


----------



## mardsis (4. September 2016)

Eine GTX 280 () von Zotac

Für einen 2008er "Retro" Gaming-Rechner


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ein Huawei Honor 8 in Weiß.



Wäre ein One Plus 3 oder ZTE Axon 7 nicht besser gewesen?
Bin grad selber am überlegen welches ich holen soll, Honor 8 fiel leider raus, da die beiden anderen kaum teurer, aber merklich stärker sind.
Edit: oder doch lieber LeEco Le Max 2?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2016)

Mit den ganzen China-Keulen wird man eh nicht glücklich. 
Kaum Support, an der Software merkt man es auch. 

Da kann die Hardware im Vergleich noch so günstig verkauft werden, ich kann davon nur abraten.


----------



## S754 (5. September 2016)

iPhone SE 64GB & Beats Solo 2 Wireless


----------



## Pladdaah (5. September 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> iPhone SE 64GB & Beats Solo 2 Wireless



Unerwartet  

n CPU-Block


----------



## Red5FS (5. September 2016)

2x 8gb 3.0 USB-Sticks & 16gb Micro SD Karte


----------



## orca113 (5. September 2016)

Klamotten bei Esprit, paar Shorts, paar T-Shirts und ein Paar Schuhe. Es steht noch ne Woche Malle an und ich habe den Sommer Sale ausgenutzt.


----------



## taks (5. September 2016)

BOSCH Professional GTS 10 XC  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich sie nur regelmässig nutzen, damit sie auch rentiert ^^


----------



## Merowinger0807 (5. September 2016)

4x4GB DDR3 1600 bei Ebay sowie ein E9 580w CM von Be Quiet, davor nen Xeon 1231v3 + H97-D3H und ein MSI Z97 Gaming 3 alles in ca. 2 Wochen... ich war im Kaufrausch sehr zum Ärger meiner Frau 

Jetzt muss ich mich wieder von Teilen davon trennen weil es Überhand nimmt laut ihr


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2016)

Hatte ich hier glaube ich noch nicht genannt: "Deus Ex: Mankind Divided".  Letzte Woche gekauft.


----------



## S754 (5. September 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> Unerwartet


Ich kanns halt 

@Topic: Ein paar Lieder bei iTunes


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2016)

Diverses von Crumpler:

The Gimp 10" fürs Tablet
 *The Intern*   Dirty / Clean Case Set                            für den Urlaub
 *Zippie*   Flight Pouch für den Urlaub

Auch fürs Tablet: Fintie Book Cover für das Galaxy Tab A 10.1
Dann noch einen neuen Hut (GI Boonie Hat) für den Urlaub
2x Bud Spencer T-Shirts  klick 1 und klick 2


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. September 2016)

Ne Yuneec Q500 4K


----------



## Gast20180319 (6. September 2016)

2x Cooler Master MasterGel Maker, 4 Gramm für ~9 €


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2016)

Thermomix von Vorwerk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2016)

Dell Latitude E6220 mit 128gb SSD und orig. Tasche


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

Bulldog Anti Aging Feuchtigkeitscreme und einmal (wie alle zwei Jahre) 30 ml Boss Bottled...


----------



## Red-Hood (8. September 2016)

4 x From the Vault: Lore und die restlichen Einzelkarten, die ich für mein Legacy-Reanimator noch brauche.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. September 2016)

Ne UPair Chase Drohne


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2016)

Einige T Shirt Bei PriMark


----------



## S754 (8. September 2016)

iPad mini 2 32GB silber
als Geschenk


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (8. September 2016)

Endlich einen billigen 32" TV fürs Schlafzimmer gefunden, dann noch ein Markengerät.
180€ für einen Samsung 32" Monitor mit TV Tuner.

2x LEDs 1 Meter aus Deutschland für 1€, einmal rot, einmal weiß. Brauchen tue ich sie nicht, aber sie waren einfach billig .


----------



## Stryke7 (8. September 2016)

Project Cars für 10,19€ im humblebundle-Store! 

(und noch eine Menge anderer Keys für Spiele und ein paar DLCs ... ich werd arm ... )


----------



## Duvar (9. September 2016)

Gerade eben das ZTE Axon 7 bestellt, wieso und weshalb, könnt ihr hier in meinem Beitrag lesen (bissl runter scrollen)^^ BQ Aquaris X5 Plus Alternative


----------



## Captn (9. September 2016)

Eine LSI 3ware 9650SE-4LMPL


----------



## Duvar (9. September 2016)

Dank dem Kollegen oben, auch direkt Project Cars gekrallt. Danke dafür 
Minus 450€ reichen erstmal für heute.
In den letzten Tagen musste ich leider, was heißt leider, in diesem Falle wohl zum Glück, auch viel für meinen neuen kleinen Hund ausgeben, ist leider krank die Kleine 
Ein Tierarzt run nach dem Nächsten...


----------



## Stryke7 (9. September 2016)

Sehr gut


----------



## Amon (9. September 2016)

Eine Razor Black Widow Ultimate


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (10. September 2016)

Viele Handyhüllen für 0€ ..
Panzerfolien für 0€..
Eine bequeme Adidas Uhr für 60€..


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. September 2016)

Palit GTX 1060 Jetstream 6G


----------



## STSLeon (14. September 2016)

Neue Kopfhörer B&O H8


----------



## Watertouch (14. September 2016)

Einen Dell UP2516D.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. September 2016)

Eine Cheerson CX-20 mit 6 Akkus.


----------



## Zeiss (14. September 2016)

Huawei P9 Lite für meine Freundin.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (14. September 2016)

VW T5 Multivan aus 2015 und ca. 9.000 km...


----------



## CSOger (14. September 2016)

Array


----------



## Seabound (15. September 2016)

Vector L1-10-016 Luna Smartwatch


----------



## OC.Conny (15. September 2016)

SSD Samsung EVO 850 1TB / EK Water Blocks Predator 240  AiO Wasserkühlung / Windows 10 Home . . . .

So jetzt warte ich nur noch das die GTX 1080 Ti erscheint und es geht wieder aufs Schlachtfeld


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. September 2016)

Batterien (Babyzellen) für 120€


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Batterien (Babyzellen) für 120€



Was zum Geier hast du vor?!  Dir einen Thron daraus bauen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. September 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was zum Geier hast du vor?!  Dir einen Thron daraus bauen?



Wäre ne Idee 

Nee, ist für die Firma. Aber bis die Buchhaltung mir das Geld zurück erstattet hat, betrachte ich die als meine


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. September 2016)

Gears of War UE für Win10.


----------



## doncamill (16. September 2016)

Die Prinz Eugen in WoWs


----------



## aloha84 (16. September 2016)

15 Meter HDMI Kabel von Kabeldirekt für 25€.
......unfassbar dass 10 Meter im MM 89€ kosten.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. September 2016)

Ein Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge inkl. Vetrag und ein Case für selbiges


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (18. September 2016)

Ne zweite Cheerson CX 20 + neue Rotorblätter, da mir meine während dem Flug abgesprungen sind und der Copter sich beim Aufprall verabschiedet hat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. September 2016)

*SteelSeries QcK+
*
Ich habe mir neulich ein neues Mauspad erworben, größer und und etwas dicker (natürlich nicht zu dick) als ich es gewohnt war, was ich mir davon verspreche ist eine bessere Haftung am Tisch.
Mein letztes Pad war ein Sharkoon 1337 Gaming (Textil bzw Stoff - Natürlich).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WindowsXP (19. September 2016)

Sennheiser Momentum On-Ear


----------



## janekdaus (22. September 2016)

Habe jetzt nen Fractal Design Define S 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (22. September 2016)

Sandwich BMT


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2016)

Einfach weil ichs mir nicht verkneifen kann - Bild in meiner Einfahrt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber bevor jetzt einer glaubt ich würde 250K im Jahr verdienen nein, ich habe den GTR nicht gekauft, ich habe nur ein kurzfristiges Nutzungsrecht erworben um ein mal im Leben mal ein _wirklich _schnelles Auto zu befehligen. Und ja, das Ding ist ne absolute Höllenmaschine.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. September 2016)

570 PS bei 1800 kg. Ich wünsche viel Spaß bei der Ausfahrt!


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. September 2016)

2x Akkus für meinen Cheerson CX20 und 2x Carbon Fiber Rotorblätter sowie 2x DJI Rotorblätter + eine teure Kamera für die Drohne 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einfach weil ichs mir nicht verkneifen kann - Bild in meiner Einfahrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Ding. Ich liebe dieses Auto auch .


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. September 2016)

Ein Traum.


----------



## Icedaft (22. September 2016)

Nur einer? Bei mir um die Ecke gibt´s dutzende Autohaus Brömmler 

Neue In-Ears für meine Frau.


----------



## joraku (22. September 2016)

Viel Spaß mit der Maschine! 

Ich habe mir ein Einsteiger-NAS (Synology DS216j) gekauft. Endlich mal bisschen Ordnung in die Backup-Situation bringen.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (22. September 2016)

- NBA 2k17

- 12,5m HDMI Kabel

und neue Fahrradhandschuhe


----------



## peko234 (22. September 2016)

Resident Evil Origin Collections


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2016)

joraku schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der Maschine!



Danke @all, den hab ich - und warum man dann grade nochmal hier was posten kann: Letzter Kauf vor ner Stunde - 60 Liter Aral Ultimate


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2016)

Neue Laufschuhe


----------



## JustCausePro (24. September 2016)

Hab mir gerade Overwatch gekauft


----------



## mardsis (25. September 2016)

Ein HP Probook 6475b mit einem A6 4400m, 4GB DDR3. Mal gucken ob ich mein 6460b damit ablöse.


----------



## CSOger (26. September 2016)

Einen Avinity Kopfhörer AHP-967 Limitiert Neu und Originalverpackt für 78 Euro.


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. September 2016)

Eben ist mein Navi holst gegangen.
Also musste ein neues her.
Leider!

Garmin 57 lmt.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. September 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Buttermilch und Magerquark



Der Thread sollte doch nicht dazu dienen um *Lebensmittel* aufzuzählen, oder?

@Topic: Galaxy S6 32GB


----------



## S754 (26. September 2016)

20 Meter Lautsprecher 2.5mm² & 5er Pack MCs'


----------



## taks (29. September 2016)

SSD: Samsung 750 EVO Basic (500GB, 2.5")
Headset: Corsair Raptor HS40 (Over-Ear, Schwarz)
HTPC: ZOTAC ZBOX PI320 (Intel Atom Z3735F, 2GB, SSD)

Fürs restliche Jahr liegt kein Spielzeug mehr im Budget ^^


----------



## Duvar (29. September 2016)

Heute:
LG Electronics F 14U2 VDN1H Waschmaschine FL / A+++ / 174 kWh/Jahr / 1400 UpM / 9 kg / 9500 L/Jahr / 14 vorprogrammierte Programme / weiss / Smart Diagnosis: Amazon.de: Elektro-Grossgerate
20er Set SO-TECH(R) Mobelfuss Sockelfuss Stellfuss 200 mm verstellbar: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Seit knapp 2 Wochen:  ZTE Axon 7 gold Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: Ganz vergessen, da war ja noch was Unitymedia 2play Comfort 120 mit 300€ Cashback oder mit PS4 + 12 Monate PS plus + 120€


----------



## Placebo (29. September 2016)

Fujifilm X-T2 und das zugehörige 56mm f/1.2 R

Zum Glück ists Monatsende


----------



## doncamill (30. September 2016)

EVGA 1070 FTW, Corsair K65 LUX RGB Tastatur und ne gute alte/neue Razer Diamondback<3

War meine heissgeliebte Maus zu CS Zeiten, wusste garnicht das die neu aufgelegt wurde


----------



## T-Drive (30. September 2016)

Eine kleine Kappsäge, zum an die Uhrenkette hängen


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2016)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&amp;quot; Thread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einfach weil ichs mir nicht verkneifen kann - Bild in meiner Einfahrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ab in den Autothread mit dir 
Der Auto-Thread

@Topic: Wilson ProStaff 97 (2016)
Bis jetzt nur als Tester, mal sehen ob er mich über zeugen kann.


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2016)

Ok, doch noch ein neues Spielzeug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (1. Oktober 2016)

@taks: Schick! 

Ein Tapedeck


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Oktober 2016)

theBlu
The Brookhaven Experiment
Fantastic Contraption
Cmoar Cinema


----------



## Hardwell (2. Oktober 2016)

i Phone 7 128 gb


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2016)

Flug und Hotel nach Nizza & Flug in die USA


----------



## orca113 (2. Oktober 2016)

Vorvertrag für einen Hausbau[emoji85]


----------



## Captn (2. Oktober 2016)

Kinokarten für heute Abend.


----------



## labernet (2. Oktober 2016)

BF1 Ultimate Edition mit Origin Access (let the hate begin )


mal sehen ob ichs selber bereuen werde -.-


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2016)

Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX schwarz mit Sichtfenster 
Phanteks 3.5" HDD-Montage-Rahmen (PH-HDDKT_01) 
Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black | Aquatuning Germany 
3x Phobya NB-eLoop 1000rpm - Bionic Lüfter Black Edition (120x120x25mm) | Aquatuning Germany für 47,01€ 
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G (Neu) bei eBay kleinanzeigen für 415€ inkl. Versand & PayPal Käuferschutz 
HP Deskjet 970 Cxi (12 Jahre alt) für 35€


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. Oktober 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> BF1 Ultimate Edition mit Origin Access (let the hate begin )
> 
> 
> mal sehen ob ichs selber bereuen werde -.-



Vielleicht 

@Topic: Stimmt ja, apropos BF1 Spiel + Season Pass für 60€


----------



## Hardwell (3. Oktober 2016)

Fifa 18


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2016)

Beyerdynamic DT990 Edition + ModMic. 

Bin gespannt


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. Oktober 2016)

Xeon 1230v3 inkl Board und 16GB RAM für 300€ sowie GTX 1070 und E10 500W CM für den Vati meiner Freundin


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. Oktober 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Xeon 1230v3 inkl Board und 16GB RAM für 300€ sowie GTX 1070 und E10 500W CM für den Vati meiner Freundin


Nur 300€......will ich auch (;_


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. Oktober 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Nur 300€......will ich auch (;_



Findest du den Preis schlecht für ein gebrauchtes Bundle?

Und den NHD12S


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. Oktober 2016)

Weihnachtskekse


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Weihnachtskekse


Hättest mir auch ein paar ins Paket legen können 
Btw, 3D Druck Teile schon gekriegt?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Oktober 2016)

2 originale Xiaomi Hüllen für mein Redmi Note 2
Ein paar Kekse bei Tekrum... Toller Werksverkauf... 2te Wahl und fast teurer als im Laden


----------



## Andorphine (7. Oktober 2016)

-EVGA 1070 FTW
-Dell s2417dg
- Crucial MX300 525GB
- Corsair Carbide 400C (Schwarz)
- 8GB Extra Crucial Ballistic Sport DDR3
- 4 Wingboost2 140mm
- 2 Wingboost2 120mm
- 2 weiße bitfenix SATA Kabel


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqAUmgE3WyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Oktober 2016)

Die letzten Magic-Karten für dieses Jahr:
4x Dark Confidant
4x Bitterblossom
4x Wurmcoil Engine
4x Bloodghast und paar andere.

Dagegen is Gaming n ziemlich günstiges Hobby.


----------



## Woxin (7. Oktober 2016)

Einen neuen Pinremover + neues Headset


----------



## KG1995 (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin bei meiner Fahrt nach Hamburg etwas schwach geworden . Einen Lego UCS Sandcrawler


----------



## T'PAU (9. Oktober 2016)

Eine externe 2,5" USB 3.0 Plattte Toshiba Canvio Basics 500GB in der "Exclusive Edition" (inkl. Aufbewahrungs-Beutel). Ist im selben Laden 5€ günstiger als die _normale_ Version ohne Beutel!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Oktober 2016)

*Samsung 850 Pro 512GB* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rein von der Kapazität wäre ich schon voll bedient, aber diese ist meine  Sicherungsplatte, darauf wird regelmäßig geklont, ich installiere  bei einem (un)vorhersehbaren Ereignis doch nicht das ganze System und Spiele/Programme/Treiber usw neu, wobei die Einstellungen so wie es früher war auch umfangreich sind,  pfff das würde Tage dauern, die Zeit und Lust bzw Nerven hierzu habe ich einfach  nicht mehr.


----------



## Boarder1312 (9. Oktober 2016)

Mafia 3


----------



## OnionRings (10. Oktober 2016)

Worms WMD


----------



## Watertouch (10. Oktober 2016)

Ein Elitegroup ECS Z97i-Drone ITX Motherboard.


----------



## Abductee (14. Oktober 2016)

HP Elite x2 1012


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. Oktober 2016)

Und Bestellung storniert... Immer diese Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten 

Edith: Jetzt doch, Metabo KGS 254M


----------



## Scalon (16. Oktober 2016)

die 500GB 750 Evo im Angebot, da sie besser ist als die MX300 oder ADATA SU800. Wird langsam Zeit meine 128GB (830er) gegen eine größere auszutauschen


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. Oktober 2016)

Waschmaschine


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2016)

Xbox One S inkl. GOW 4 als Bundle. Dazu noch den vertikalen Standfuß[emoji106]


----------



## Zeiss (18. Oktober 2016)

100A Netzteil von einem Bladecenter zum Umbauen (DPS-1200BB)
Ein neues Spielzeug: Rigol DS1104Z-Plus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Xbox One S inkl. GOW 4 als Bundle. Dazu noch den vertikalen Standfußhttp://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji106.png



Vergiss das Play`n Charge Kit nicht, Batterien wechseln ist doof  


Passend dazu gestern gekauft:

1x Xbox One (S) Controller in weiß 
1x Play`n Charge Kit (eigentlich ne Frechheit, dass man den Akku dazu kaufen muss, da lobe ich den Dualshock 4!)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Oktober 2016)

*Microsoft: Windows 10 Home 32Bit/64Bit, DSP/SB, USB-Stick (deutsch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Wird auf meinem Primären PC installiert, neben meinem geliebten Win7 Home Premium 64bit*.*
Win10 wird auf einer separaten SSD installiert, kein Multi bzw Dual-Boot per se, sondern mit einer Art Hardware-Bootloader gesteuert, die beide BS müssen nichts voneinander wissen oder sogar heimlich untereinander interagieren.


----------



## drebbin (19. Oktober 2016)

Ne Samsung Evo 750 mit @500Gb, fabrikneu auf eBay KA für 90€ inkl. Versand ersteigert.
Eingebaut und alles ist perfekt


----------



## bingo88 (19. Oktober 2016)

Eine Diamond X-30N 2m/70cm Antenne und ein passendes SAT-Dreibeinstativ. Fehlt noch ein bisschen robusteres Kabel und dann kann ich auch besser von unterwegs funken


----------



## Ferix2x (19. Oktober 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Fifa 18


Du meinst wohl 17 oder?
18 gibt's gar nicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Oktober 2016)

Motorroller für die Tochter


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Oktober 2016)

i7 4790K, GA-Z97x, Noctua NH-D15, 480er SSD und nen Fractal Define S für meine bessere Hälfte, da mein altes Board samt Zubehör nicht in ihren bisherigen Mini-Tower paßte.


----------



## Hardwell (23. Oktober 2016)

Alle GoT Bücher



Ferix2x schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl 17 oder?
> 18 gibt's gar nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ist doch seit Jahren jedes Jahr das selbe Spiel nur mit aktuellen Mannschaften.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Oktober 2016)

2*"2Gb vermutlich defekter DDR 2
Be Quiet Straight Power  550W


----------



## Duvar (24. Oktober 2016)

3 Paar Schuhe, PS4 Slim und Unchartered 4.


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ajona Stomaticum medizinisches Zahncremekonzentrat, (ohne fluorid). Falls jemand eine alternative hat nur her mit dem Post xD


----------



## thoast3 (24. Oktober 2016)

Eine Toshiba OCZ Trion 150 mit 480 GB


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ein erweitertes Führungszeugnis beim Amt und 4 Flaschen Fritz-Limo Orange.


----------



## Amon (25. Oktober 2016)

Einen Dell Ultrasharp 2515H

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2016)

Dark Souls III DLC "Ashes of Ariandel" per Steam.


----------



## Rwk (25. Oktober 2016)

Asus ROG Gladius



pelektrik09 schrieb:


> Ajona Stomaticum medizinisches Zahncremekonzentrat, (ohne fluorid). Falls jemand eine alternative hat nur her mit dem Post xD


Von Weleda gibts auch Zahncreme ohne Fluorid.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (25. Oktober 2016)

Phanteks Evolve ATX in Anthrazit und Tempered Glass.


----------



## nebeL_wolF (25. Oktober 2016)

Roccat Sova + Roccat Kova, macht sich ganz gut für die Couch.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Oktober 2016)

Wäschetrockner, der hoffentlich bald kommt.


----------



## rhalin (25. Oktober 2016)

8192MB Sapphire Radeon RX 470 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 

Ist schon auf dem Weg, Respekt MF , 3 Stunden von Kauf bis Versand


----------



## nebeL_wolF (25. Oktober 2016)

rhalin schrieb:


> 8192MB Sapphire Radeon RX 470 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
> 
> Ist schon auf dem Weg, Respekt MF , 3 Stunden von Kauf bis Versand



Meine Sapphire 480 musste ich 2 mal umtauschen, hoffe du hast mit der 470 mehr Glück ;D


----------



## rhalin (27. Oktober 2016)

nebeL_wolF schrieb:


> Meine Sapphire 480 musste ich 2 mal umtauschen, hoffe du hast mit der 470 mehr Glück ;D



Heute angekommen, eingebaut und rennt wie die Hölle 
War auch noch original versiegelt alles, mal wieder Glück gehabt


----------



## ebastler (28. Oktober 2016)

10 Cat6 Kabel 25cm schwarz
1 Cat6 Kabel 25cm gelb
1 Cat6 Kabel 25cm rot
1 Cat6 Kabel 1m rot
1 Cat6 Kabel 2m rot

24 Port Cat6 19" Patch Panel

1 Gigabyte N3150 Board mit 2 Mal Gigabit und 4 Mal SATA
2 4GB DDR3L 1600MHz
1 SanDisk Z410 120GB
2 WD Red 3000GB
1 BeQuiet TFX Power 2 300W Gold

2 Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000 PWM
4g Cooler Master Mastergel Maker Nano

Kommt hoffentlich bald... Netzteil sollte noch diese Woche kommen, Netzwerkgelump und Lüfter Nächste, Hardware am WE.


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. Oktober 2016)

Alpha Industries Ma1 TT Bomberjacke in Dunkelrot....mal schauen obs mit der Farbe hinhaut weil schwarz oder das Armee Grün war mir zu langweilig


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Jackson JS32 King V
Thomann Xtreme Case 
Harley Benton TE-20


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Oktober 2016)

Dell Latidude E5570 mit i7 6820HQ 16Gb DDR4 und R7 M370


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. Oktober 2016)

Nintendo 3DS XL für den Filius zum Birthday


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Oktober 2016)

ebastler schrieb:


> 10 Cat6 Kabel 25cm schwarz
> 1 Cat6 Kabel 25cm gelb
> 1 Cat6 Kabel 25cm rot
> 1 Cat6 Kabel 1m rot
> ...



wo wohnst n du? dein serverzentrum ist ev näher an mir und könnte meinen ping senken 

so und gekauft hab ich:
- titanfall 2
- 3 lustige t-shirts auf emp


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. Oktober 2016)

So:

Ein weißes Hemd und en grau schwarz kariertes Hemd. Ne graue Chino Hose und ne dünnere dunkel Rote Jacke.


----------



## dsdenni (29. Oktober 2016)

BATTLEFIELD 1


----------



## ich111 (29. Oktober 2016)

Einen 92° Edelstahlwinkel, Metallhalteklammer und eine feine Vallorbe Feile


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2016)

Tasche für Laptop


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Oktober 2016)

Orange Crush 12 - als billigen Übungsamp, da macht sich leider ein Marshall-Turm nicht so gut


----------



## drebbin (30. Oktober 2016)

Ein BQ E10 500W für 85€ inkl Versand


----------



## mardsis (31. Oktober 2016)

1x AOC E2475PWJ Monitor
1x 5m Lan-Kabel Flach
1x SATA auf USB 3.0


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Oktober 2016)

Harley Benton Les Paul 
Harley Benton Explorer 
Harley Benton Flying V 
Gitarrenständer 
Gitarrengurte
Saiten 
Overdrive Pedal 
Wah Pedal
Jackson Randy Rhoads 
VHT AV-SP1-6 Special 6


----------



## True Monkey (31. Oktober 2016)

G630/640/640T/550/540 und 585


----------



## bingo88 (1. November 2016)

Einen Celeron G3900 als Übergang bis der Xeon kommt. Für 36€ liefert das Teil jedenfalls eine überraschende Leistung ab. Der bekommt auf jeden Fall eine Zweitverwertung, vielleicht als HTPC.


----------



## Boarder1312 (2. November 2016)

Pantoffeln für meine Holde.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. November 2016)

Ein Lenovo Yoga Dingens für effektive 380€ sowie Battlefield 1 für 20€


----------



## cap82 (2. November 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> sowie Battlefield 1 für 20€



Link bitte und dann hier einstellen : Sammelthread Schnäppchen: Preis-Hits bei Amazon, Ebay, Geizhals und Co.


----------



## xcruel (3. November 2016)

Link wäre wirklich super. 
Finde es leider nicht preiswerter als 50€.

@Topic
Ich hab mir nen (fast) neuen PC für Battlefield 1 uvm. gegönnt.
Intel i7 6700k, 
32gb DDR4 von HyperX, 
Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 
und für leise kühlung einen Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## taks (3. November 2016)

Sum 41 - 13 Voices (Deluxe Edition)
Green Day - Revolution Radio
LINEARE ALGEBRA, Günter M. Gramlich


----------



## mardsis (4. November 2016)

Crucial MX300 275GB SSD
D-Link DGS-1005D Gigabit Switch
Nochmal ein 5m Lan Kabel flach
12,7mm DVD auf 9,5mm HDD Adapter für Laptop


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. November 2016)

2 Platzdeckchen und eine Baumwolltasche. Dazu einen Sixxer Becks und einen Auflade Bon von Kaufland für mein Handy.


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2016)

2x8gb Trident.X 2400mhz
Dark Base 900
Corsair RM550X


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. November 2016)

2 Effektpedale, einen Koffer, eine ESP Explorer und einen Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro


----------



## Neronimo (5. November 2016)

Einige Filme aus Google Play, erworben mit dem ebenfalls "neuen" Gutschein ^^
Außerdem neue In-ears und ne Handyhülle


----------



## bingo88 (6. November 2016)

Drei Alben von Katatonia: Dead End Kings, The Great Cold Distance, Viva Emptiness (10th Anniversary Edition). Kommen noch mehr


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2016)

Karten für "Hannes und der Bürgermeister" in PF (wers nicht kennt => klick mich)
Ne 5er CD Box von Toto (Album Classics)
nen USB-Lade-Adapter für den Zigarettenanzünder im Auto
das Auto wollte auch mal wieder betankt werden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. November 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

War Hannes und der Bürgermeister nicht auch mal oder kommt bald nach Tettnang? 
Meinte da was gelesen zu haben?
Ah ne, morgen ist der in Friedrichshafen


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2016)

Einen Basset Hound Welpen für schlanke 1.300,00 €.


----------



## True Monkey (7. November 2016)

2x Gtx 1070 HoF


----------



## Captn (7. November 2016)

Sechs IN-14 Nixie Röhren


----------



## Zeiss (7. November 2016)

Nixies sind einfach nur geile Dinger


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2016)

Roccat Alumic und 1TB WD Black  

Bin mit dem Pad zufrieden, die Maus, eine Roccat Kova NonPlus, bedient sich deutlich besser als mein 5-6 Jahre altes Razer Destructor, aber bei dem Preis von 50€ erwarte ich das auch  DIe Festplatte ist wie eine Festplatte nun mal so ist und tut was sie soll, Benchmarks habe ich keine gemacht weil mir das ziemlich egal ist, in Spielen läuft sie auch super.


----------



## Captn (8. November 2016)

Ein Paar Adidas ZX 5000



Zeiss schrieb:


> Nixies sind einfach nur geile Dinger



Joa, finde ich auch. ^^
Nur stellt die heutzutage kaum noch einer her.


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Anidees AI Crystal Black



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (8. November 2016)

Eine Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB und eine 850 Evo 250 GB.


----------



## der_yappi (9. November 2016)

Sapphire Radeon RX470 Nitro+ 8GB 
Dell U2415 Display (16:10 / 24 Zoll / 1920x1200 / IPS)


----------



## Stryke7 (9. November 2016)

22400mAh Powerbank im Angebot für 18,99€.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. November 2016)

Arbeitsplatte - Winkel - Kantholz - Schrauben


----------



## drebbin (9. November 2016)

Neue Küche


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (9. November 2016)

10ML Waldbeere Liquid


----------



## the_leon (9. November 2016)

Nikon D3200 ink. 2 Objektiven

Fernauslöser
Kameratasche
Stativ


----------



## Jimiblu (9. November 2016)

Moto G4
ok, nicht gerade, aber vor 2 Tagen. Bin ganz zufrieden.


----------



## thoast3 (9. November 2016)

Ein ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer und einen Cooltek Silent Fan 4010


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. November 2016)

Gefrierschrank


----------



## the_leon (9. November 2016)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Ein ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer und einen Cooltek Silent Fan 4010



Ein schönes Brett, das war mein erstes Mainbaord


----------



## Captn (10. November 2016)

Heute früh Winterräder


----------



## taks (11. November 2016)

Titanium Backup Pro


----------



## nibi030 (11. November 2016)

Adaptec 6405 Raid Controller


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. November 2016)

Directions Haarfarbe und Blondierung von Schwarzkopf


----------



## Captn (12. November 2016)

2 Xenon Brenner für's KFZ


----------



## Caduzzz (12. November 2016)

ein weiteres Paar Stiefel und eine Tastatur, paar Mp3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. November 2016)

Hemd, Hose, Gürtel und Ring


----------



## Two-Face (12. November 2016)

Ein LED-Dimmer von Busch/Jäger


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

Rasierschaum


----------



## Gamer090 (13. November 2016)

Keine Alltäglichen Sachen bitte, steht im Startpost  

Watch Dogs 1 für nur 7€ auf MMOGA ganz ok. Das Spiel hat aber viel zu viele Missionen und ich will einfach nur Vorwärts kommen in der Hauptstory, aber ständig tauchen neue Missionen auf die ich nicht annehme. Es nervt trotzdem und Fahrzeuge kann man sehr schlecht steuern am PC.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. November 2016)

Paar 4mm Kabelkämme, nochmal orangene Sleeves und Schrumpfschläuche von Caseking, ganz schön teuer die Dinger. 4€ für ein 1g Stück Plastik.. das war definitiv das letzte was ich am PC mache.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. November 2016)

@Gamer090
Bin auch grad an WD (1) dran und hab nebendran immer ein X360 Gamepad fürs Fahren... 
Das klappt sehr gut, dazwischen zu wechseln


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. November 2016)

Eine Firefly 6S, geht ganz gut


----------



## Jimiblu (13. November 2016)

Stirb Langsam 1-5 Bluray


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Paar 4mm Kabelkämme, nochmal orangene Sleeves und Schrumpfschläuche von Caseking, ganz schön teuer die Dinger. 4€ für ein 1g Stück Plastik.. das war definitiv das letzte was ich am PC mache.



Aus dem gleichen Grund (ein Cablecomb für 4€, die haben sie nicht mehr alle!) direkt beim Hersteller e22 aus England bestellt. Da kostet ein Comb nicht mal ein Pfund


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. November 2016)

Super danke! Hab sogar vor deinem Kommentar noch storniert, weil ich was bei der Bestellung vermasselt hab und jetzt kommst du noch mit dem guten Rat. Perfektes Timing! 
Danke nochmal ^^

@Topic 
E22 Combs Clear 4mm 	× 2
Size: 
24

E22 Combs Clear 4mm 	× 12
Size: 
8


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2016)

Freut mich.  

Ist aber auch ne Frechheit von Caseking. Klar wird mit Kleinzeug Geld gemacht, aber man benötigt ja auch ein paar mehr und da summiert es sich schon heftig.


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2016)

Autowäsche, Winterreifen umstecken und Sprit


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2016)

Blurays:

- "2001: Odyssee im Weltraum"
- "Oblivion"


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (14. November 2016)

MSI GTX1060 Gaming X 6GB
dank open benchtable leider leichtes Coil Whine hörbar


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. November 2016)

Sandberg California Hardcore Aged


----------



## Gast20170724 (15. November 2016)

Ist zwar ein paar Tage her:  
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4

Sollte heute ankommen, konnte wegen der Arbeit aber nicht zu Hause sein. Also versucht DHL es morgen Vormittag nochmal zuzustellen, obwohl ich auch dann nicht da sein kan, anstatt es direkt in der nächsten Postfiliale abzulegen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. November 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Sollte heute ankommen, konnte wegen der Arbeit aber nicht zu Hause sein. Also versucht DHL es morgen Vormittag nochmal zuzustellen, obwohl ich auch dann nicht da sein kan, anstatt es direkt in der nächsten Postfiliale abzulegen.


Das muss du denen schon sagen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. November 2016)

Schon vor paar Tagen, be quiet! Straight Power 10CM 500W


----------



## Amon (16. November 2016)

Gestern eine Roccat Kone Pure

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2016)

Reebok Turnschuhe in schwarz


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2016)

Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion
4*8GB Trident Z 3200 cl15


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

Eine neue CPU, läuft sehr gut


----------



## mardsis (17. November 2016)

1x HP ST09 Extended Life NB Battery (2ter Akku den ich unter mein Probook schnallen kann)
1x Display-Port auf HDMI Adapter
1x Lan Kabel 3M
2x Voss Wasserflaschen (nur wegen der Flaschen gekauft )


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (17. November 2016)

2x Galaxy S7 für einmalig 39,99€ mit einem relativ normalen Vertrag (50Minuten/SMS + 2GB) für 15€ monatl.. für 2 Jahre.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2016)

Superlux HD-681
 1x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 High-Speed 120mm
 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 High-Speed 140mm
 1x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm

 LTE 10000 Vertrag von Simply für monatl. 34,99€


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. November 2016)

XFX RX 480 RS 8GB


----------



## Captn (19. November 2016)

Eine Aiptek GS 510 Plus


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2016)

- weihnachtsgeschenke (paar gute angebote gewesen wegen auflösung des ladens^^)
- winterjacke
- neue maus (da meine rat7 mmo nach einigen jahren leider solangsam die müccke macht)


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. November 2016)

3 neue Hosen im Angebot bei C&A und neue Socken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. November 2016)

- Kindle Paperwhite (für 79€ echt ein Schnäppchen dank Cyber-Woche!) für meine Freundin zu Weihnachten
- Kindle Fire 7 16GB für 49€ + Hülle   (für den Preis echt ein P/L-Knaller, wird mein Küchentablet für Youtube, Rezepte und co)


----------



## S754 (22. November 2016)

GTX 1070 Founders Edition


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2016)

roomed Polsterecke mit attraktiver Steppung kaufen | OTTO

Brauche noch einen guten Zocker Stuhl, schwanke zwischen DX Racer King oder AKRacing ProX...


----------



## Captn (23. November 2016)

Eine Vantrue R2

Die Aiptek GS 510 Plus hatte immer noch keine Verfügbarkeit , also hab ich se storniert ^^


----------



## Amon (23. November 2016)

Das neue Album von Metallica 

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Captn (24. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Das neue Album von Metallica
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


Hab ich auch gerade ^^. 
Ab und zu lohnt es sich mal am Media Markt zu halten. Zu Release sind die Preise recht ordentlich für Musik.


----------



## Duvar (25. November 2016)

Eben zugeschlagen in den Blitzdeals für 250€ Robas Lund 62543NN4 DX Racer12 Gaming-/Buro-/Schreibtischstuhl, Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Wide Serie, 69 x 127-134 x 76 cm, Gestell Alu, Bezug Kunstleder, schwarz: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt
Wurde leider doch kein King Series Modell, aber bei dem Preis musste ich zuschlagen. Hoffe die Teile sind wirklich so gut wie viele davon schwärmen...


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2016)

Einen i3 den ich noch nicht hatte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2016)

Dell S2716DG  


Bin mal gespannt wie der Umstieg von 60Hz auf 144Hz inkl Gsync ist


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2016)

Katzenfutter. Wenn sich schon die black friday deals nicht lohnen, das geht immer.


----------



## the_leon (25. November 2016)

naja, die 750gb mx300 für 129€ is ned schlecht (erhältlich bei amazon und media markt)

@topic: die hab ich gekauft.


----------



## T-Drive (25. November 2016)

n paar MP 3´s von Chikago, bei der Kriegerin im kurzen Hemd.


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> naja, die 750gb mx300 für 129€ is ned schlecht (erhältlich bei amazon und media markt)
> 
> @topic: die hab ich gekauft.



Stimmt, aber hier liegt immer noch der letzte Schnapper für ~100 € mit 500GB im Schrank den ich bisher zu faul war einzubauen. 

Bin aber auch noch fündig geworden. Kein black friday deal, sondern ganz ordinär im Mindstar ein Raijintek Styx Gehäuse für ~62 € incl. allem.


----------



## thoast3 (26. November 2016)

Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory sowie die Xiaomi Square Box in schwarz


----------



## Gast20170724 (26. November 2016)

Eine Roccat Kone XTD mit einem passendem Mauspad (Roccat Siru) und eine Roccat Isku FX. 

Wurde auch mal Zeit, dass meine zehn Jahre alte Microsoft-Peripherie rausgeschmissen wird.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. November 2016)

ebenso eine MX300 mit 750GB


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2016)

Weihnachtsgeschenke für meinen Sohn:

- Rocket League (PS4)
- Film Pets (Bluray)
- Brettspiel Scottland Yard


----------



## Icedaft (28. November 2016)

Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Frau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. November 2016)

Logitech Z906 für 130€, wenn sie nicht in 2 Jahren kaputt gehen, dann war es das wert


----------



## bingo88 (29. November 2016)

Einen Alinco DR-438H UHF FM Mobiltransceiver.


----------



## drebbin (29. November 2016)

Presonus Eris E4.5
Bin gespannt auf den Unterschied zum 10Jahre (wenns reicht) alten 2.1 Logitech system für damals 30€


----------



## NOQLEMIX (29. November 2016)

Battlefield 1 für 39,99€


----------



## Noxxphox (29. November 2016)

Shadow Warrior 2 für 25,49€


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. November 2016)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Battlefield 1 für 39,99€



Jetzt wo sie es gedowngradet haben würde ich es gar nicht mehr kaufen ...
@Topic: Kabelbinder und Kabelsockel


----------



## Amon (29. November 2016)

Heute einen neuen Kleiderschrank.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Dezember 2016)

Array


----------



## ebastler (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Lovt keine geforces mehr oO


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Dezember 2016)

Die 470 is halt nen guter Deal...

MX300 275Gb
Staright Power 10 400W


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Dezember 2016)

*Steelseries Apex 300*
Ich habe dieselbe bereits bei meinem Primär-PC im Einsatz, ich war derartig begeistert dass ich sie auch auf meinem Zweit-PC wollte.
Beide haben eine Logitech ersetzt, bei meinem Zweit-PC war es einer dieser sinnlosen Mechanischen (G710+), was für eine Enttäuschung, zu laut, schlecht positionierte Tasten und die Handballenauflage ein Witz, der Tausch viel mir sehr leicht.


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2016)

Canon EOS 80D, 10-18mm IS STM, 50mm f,18 STM und zu guter Letzt ein 70-200mm f4.0 IS USM


----------



## der_yappi (3. Dezember 2016)

Nichts gekauft aber dennoch Geld investiert:

DRK Spende für die Obdachlosenhilfe => 45€
DRK Spende für die int. Nothilfe => 45€

Spenden - alle Spendemoglichkeiten im Uberblick - DRK e.V.


----------



## Gast20170724 (3. Dezember 2016)

16GB DDR4-2133 Corsair Vengeance LPX für "günstige" 108€. Und das war nach eines der günstigsten Angebote bei Conrad. Leider benötigte ich schnell neuen Arbeitsspeicher, da sich meiner verabschiedet hat. Online-Bestellung kam deswegen nicht in Frage.


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2016)

Wtf sind das für Preise... Hab vor 2 Wochen 32GB Trident Z 3200 c15 um 210€ gekauft o.O


----------



## the_leon (3. Dezember 2016)

Ram und SSDs werden wieder teuerer


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. Dezember 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ram und SSDs werden wieder teuerer



Das hat mein Geldbeutel gemerkt.


----------



## the_leon (4. Dezember 2016)

Meiner zum Glück noch nicht.

4x8gb Trident. X 2400mhz für 155 und 750gb MX 300 für 129


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. Dezember 2016)

DJI Phantom 3 Advanced für 530€ neu. 
Dann noch ein P3 Akku, der mal eben schlappe 100€ kostet..


----------



## taks (5. Dezember 2016)

Ticket fürs Sum41 Konzert


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Dezember 2016)

Pizza Sucuk


----------



## Lappa (5. Dezember 2016)

Eine neue Grafikkarte.

Sapphire Radeon RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Monatsticket K Classic Smart L
Jugend BahnCard 25


----------



## Fronteiche (6. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



x)


----------



## Falk (7. Dezember 2016)

Guns'n Roses Karten für München nächstes Jahr im Juni - vollkommen unvernünftig "Front of Stage 1"-Bereich für ein kleines Vermögen. Sind jetzt auch schon ausverkauft, los werde ich die auf jeden Fall (wahrscheinlich auch für mehr als ich gezahlt habe )


----------



## mardsis (7. Dezember 2016)

AOC I2475PXQU Monitor.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Dezember 2016)

Subnautica, Anno 2070 und Project Cars


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Dezember 2016)

RX 470 8Gb Sapphire Nitro
Asrock Z170 Extreme 4
16Gb DDR4
i5 6600k
Silent Base 800 Schwarz
Noctua NH-D15
MX300 750Gb


----------



## Watertouch (7. Dezember 2016)

Nen AMD Athlon II X4 845 und ein Low-End FM2+ Board.


----------



## FlyingPC (7. Dezember 2016)

NW700


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Dezember 2016)

Bequiet P11 550W


----------



## T-Drive (9. Dezember 2016)

C-TEK MXS 5.0


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2016)

Ferrari F50, rot, cabriolet






(Maßstab 1:30)


----------



## Thaurial (9. Dezember 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> C-TEK MXS 5.0



habsch auch!



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ferrari F50, rot, cabriolet
> 
> 
> 
> (Maßstab 1:30)





falsche Jahreszeit für das auto?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Dezember 2016)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> RX 470 8Gb Sapphire Nitro
> Asrock Z170 Extreme 4
> 16Gb DDR4
> i5 6600k
> ...


Storniert, stattdessen Asus Strix RX470 8Gb


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> falsche Jahreszeit für das auto?


Das convertible Modell hätte ganze 10€ mehr gekostet.


----------



## orca113 (9. Dezember 2016)

Einen FX 6300 und dazu das passende Board.

Meine Intelmaschine wird verkauft


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ferrari F50, rot, cabriolet



Den Enzo hast du schon?


----------



## Maverick306 (9. Dezember 2016)

Viel zu Viel 

24 Staffel 3-8
Alle Harry Potter Filme (danke Thilo)
Alle Star Trek Filme (Wieso? Keine Ahnung. Wollte Star Trek 8 schauen)
The Shield Season 1/2
Legends Season 1
und circa 30 weitere Filme

Alles bei Itunes.


----------



## Gast20170724 (9. Dezember 2016)

Maverick306 schrieb:


> Wollte Star Trek 8 schauen



Ist schließlich ein genialer Film.

Ich habe mir eben in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung Premium für BF1 gekauft. Dank Angebot nur für 35€.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Enzo hast du schon?


Der hat sich mitsamt einer ebenfalls nicht grade billigen Ex verabschiedet.


Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ist schließlich ein genialer Film.


Die mit dem alten Kirk sind immer noch besser (außer Treffen der Generationen).


----------



## Maverick306 (9. Dezember 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ist schließlich ein genialer Film.



Aber eigentlich keine Begründung alle 13 zu kaufen  Was hat mich nur geritten. Achja - 300€ Itunes guthaben 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die mit dem alten Kirk sind immer noch besser (außer Treffen der Generationen).



Jaein. Also die Regel das alle ungeraden für die Tonne sind, gibts nicht umsonst. Aber Teil 2 (Khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan) und Teil 6 sind gut. Das beste an Star Trek 7 war die Recycelte Szene des Bird of Prey der Explodiert 


Soeben noch gekauft:

Vater der Braut 1+2 
White CollarSeason 2+3

Was ist nur los mit mir?


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Maverick306 schrieb:


> The Shield Season 1/2



The Shield soll nächstes Jahr auf Blu Ray kommen. Ich freue mich tierisch.
Für mich immer noch die Beste Serie ever.



Maverick306 schrieb:


> Jaein. Also die Regel das alle ungeraden für die Tonne sind, gibts nicht umsonst. Aber Teil 2 (Khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan) und Teil 6 sind gut. Das beste an Star Trek 7 war die Recycelte Szene des Bird of Prey der Explodiert



Ja, schon lustig, dass sie für Teil 7 die Explosion von Teil 6 noch mal nutzen.
Irgendwie peinich.
Paramount halt.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2016)

Die Filme mit der Original-Crew haben sich wenigstens noch angefühlt wie Filme - die Picard-Filme kamen einem allesamt wie langgezogene TV-Episoden vor.


----------



## Gripschi (10. Dezember 2016)

Gestern BF1 Premium für 35€.

Das ist in Ordnung für mich.


----------



## Maverick306 (10. Dezember 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Filme mit der Original-Crew haben sich wenigstens noch angefühlt wie Filme - die Picard-Filme kamen einem allesamt wie langgezogene TV-Episoden vor.



Mit Star Trek 1 kann ich persönlich nichts anfangen, außer der Theorie, dass das der erste Borgbesuch war. Aber das ist meine Hypothese. ST7,9 & 10 sind sowieso  ST8 war der Grund das ich die komplette Reihe gekauft habe. Ich sag ja, such bloß keinen Sinn darin. Denn findet man nicht.

Gerade noch hinzugefügt zu meiner Itunes Mediathek wegen dem ganzen gelaber hier (Und weil ich mein Arbeitswochenende im Auslandshotel vertreiben muss) : ST: The Original Series


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Dezember 2016)

Crucial MX300 1Tb
Corsair Strafe MX Brown


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2016)

Dell U2715H


----------



## ebastler (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Gutes Ding, habe meinen schon ne Weile und bin mehr als nur zufrieden!
Schnell genug zum Spielen (solange man nicht auf ganz hohem Niveau spielen will), farbtreu genug für Bildbearbeitung, und für alles dazwischen sowieso top


----------



## Watertouch (11. Dezember 2016)

Einen dritten und letzten Dell UP2516D.
Der scheint wohl leider schon im Abverkauf zu sein, ist kaum noch zu angemessenen Preisen verfügbar.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

BeQuiet! Silent Base 600 Window Silber


----------



## Rheinlaender (12. Dezember 2016)

Neues Benchsystem

ASUS Rampage IV Formula ROG Bundle mit i7-3930K CPU, Cooler und 16GB DDR3 RAM


----------



## NOQLEMIX (12. Dezember 2016)

Battlefield 1 Premium Pass für 34,99 €


----------



## T'PAU (12. Dezember 2016)

Star Trek: Beyond (Blu-ray für'n *10er*!)
Gigaset CL660HX (DECT-Mobilteil für meine Fritzbox 7490)


----------



## dsdenni (12. Dezember 2016)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Battlefield 1 Premium Pass für 34,99 €


+1


----------



## Watertouch (12. Dezember 2016)

Eine SanDisk Z410 120GB SSD und ein Be Quiet! Pure Power 9 300W.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. Dezember 2016)

Fronteiche schrieb:


> Na bravo



Kommen noch genug gute Deals. 

@Topic:
2x Handyhalterungen fürs Auto für schlappe 2,20€.
2x S7 Schutzhülle und Displayfolie 
3x 64GB Samsung Evo SD Karte für je 12€


----------



## Fronteiche (14. Dezember 2016)

Ging gestern Abend noch habs probiert bin jetzt auch Premiumbesitzer für 34,99€ 

Topic:

Eine Schallzahnbürste


----------



## RyuUUU (15. Dezember 2016)

´´neuer´´ PC  jetzt steht ein 1366 system aufm schreibtisch momentan noch mit einer GTX750 TI


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2016)

BFG Bluray


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Dezember 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ein Karton mit 12 Liter H-Milch mit 1,5% Fett.



Keine alltäglichen uninteressanten Dinge (Regel des Threads. 
Wirklich, muss man sowas posten?


----------



## Watertouch (15. Dezember 2016)

Einen Raijintek Pallas und das Wichtelgeschenk fürs PCGH Wichteln


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2016)

Einen neuen Rucksack


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2016)

Audi Q2


----------



## Zeiss (16. Dezember 2016)

8m MOST-Kabel


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2016)

1 Pullover


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Dezember 2016)

Einmal Schloss ausbohren und neues einbauen.  Schlüsseldienste verdienen echt gut ...


----------



## attilarw (17. Dezember 2016)

Einen 6600k bei MF bestellt und ein Asus Z170. MB kommt heute und CPU kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Einmal Schloss ausbohren und neues einbauen.  Schlüsseldienste verdienen echt gut ...



Das soll man ja auch nicht an der eigenen Tür machen da ist dann natürlich kein Gewinn drin.

Zuerst habe ich das Geld aus dem Fenster geworfen mit dem Kauf einer 70 Cent Marke und später gab es Füllmaterial für meine Videothek


----------



## Jimiblu (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

2 x Eintrittskarte Live Escape Event als Weihnachtsgeschenk

3 x Festivalkarten, 2 davon sind auch Geschenk 

Endlich fertig mit Weihnachtsshopping! Zum ersten Mal rechtzeitig [emoji4]


----------



## taks (17. Dezember 2016)

Ein bisschen Festtagsbekleidung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Dezember 2016)

Erstes Weihnachtsgeschenk dieses Jahr. Bin für meine Verhältnisse quasi früh dran!


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Dezember 2016)

Weihnachtsgeschenke, ih weiss Weihnachten istbald aber die nächsten Tage sollte ich alles haben was ich brauche  Mal sehen was ich so geschenkt bekomme, meine Wunschliste besteht schon lange aus T-Shirts oder DVDs weil ich nie weiss was ich genau will. Und PC Hardware suche ich mir lieber selber aus, nicht nur weil es das unpassende sein kann wie z.B. Intel CPU mit einem AMD Board  sondern das wird irgendwann sowieso verkauft weil es neuere und schnellere Modelle gibt.


----------



## ITZetteus (18. Dezember 2016)

GTX 1050


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Placebo (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mal gehört, dass es nicht darauf ankommt, wie gut der Kauf ist, sondern wie gut er sich anfühlt. Und eine RX480 für unter 14€ hat sich verdammt gut angefühlt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. Dezember 2016)

Roccat Siru Mouspad als Weihnachtsgeschenk. Hat auf Amazon zwar keine guten Bewertungen, aber bei mir hat es im Einsatz bisher keine Probleme verursacht.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Dezember 2016)

6m Schlauch für's neue Aquarium.


----------



## ForceOne (19. Dezember 2016)

Nach über 4 Jahren mal neue Ear Pads für mein Sennheiser PC 360


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Dezember 2016)

"Imperator" von Kollegah ...  WOW!  

Sein letztes Album fand ich ja nicht so gut wie manches vorherige,  aber mit Imperator hat er sich ein weiteres mal selbst übertroffen.


----------



## chewara (22. Dezember 2016)

n schlagbohrschrauber, um die Nachbarn an den Feiertagen zu Ärgern  und endlich mal die Wohnung fertig zu kriegen.


----------



## T-Drive (22. Dezember 2016)

fluke t150


----------



## Gripschi (22. Dezember 2016)

Auf Amazon UK

Hellsing Ultimate 1-8
Darker than Black Season 1+2
Attack on Titan Season 1
Knights of Sidonia Season 1
Railgun Season 1


----------



## dekay55 (23. Dezember 2016)

Tobii EyeX  Ein Eyetracking System 
PCI-E 4x USB 3.1C Gen2 Karte fürs EyeX
One Plus Two  64GB Version 
5*5 Meter RGB LED Strip
30 Dachlatten 
50Watt Cree LED Modul samt Optik 
Ardunio Uno R4 mit zubehör 
The Division + Season Pass ( unterstützt EyeX von Haus aus ) 
Und massig kleinzeug zum basteln über die Feiertage ( alles geschenke von mir an mich  )


----------



## thoast3 (23. Dezember 2016)

Saints Row Gat out of Hell. Mehr wird's in diesem Steam-Sale wohl nicht werden.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (23. Dezember 2016)

Ne Handyhülle für das bereits runtergefallene erst eine Woche junge und defekte Galaxy S7  ...


----------



## ForceOne (23. Dezember 2016)

Weihnachtseinkauf... meine fresse, ich hasse die Menschen um diese Jahreszeit...


----------



## fatlace (23. Dezember 2016)

Final Fantasy 15


----------



## ITZetteus (23. Dezember 2016)

Samsung 27 Zoll Curved Monitor 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Dezember 2016)

Weihnachtsgeschenke: 
- 1:24 Herbie 
- 2 Frühstücksbrettchen
- 1 Platzdeckchen
- After eight Pralinees, Tofifee, Schoki und Lachgummis
- Dumm und dümmer 2, Hotel Transsilvanien 2, Ted 2
Für mich: 
Ride along 2, Der größte Tag


----------



## Nuumia (24. Dezember 2016)

Weiss net obs hier her passt. Gekauft hab ichs jetz net.
Vor nen paar Tagen bei Basic Tutorials im Adventskalender gewonnen.
Postbote war so nett und hats mir heute noch gebracht.


----------



## Rheinlaender (26. Dezember 2016)

Aquaduct 360 Eco+


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Dezember 2016)

AMD FX-8320 + Gigabyte 990 Gaming


----------



## labernet (26. Dezember 2016)

Steelseries Rival 500 (irgendwie die einzigste Maus, die mehr als 4 Seitentasten hat und keinen beschissenen Sensor)


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2016)

anno 1404 + venedig addon damit ich mit nem kumpel zusammenzocken kann


----------



## mardsis (27. Dezember 2016)

Coolermaster Silencio 352M
Sapphire RX470 4GB D5 Nitro+


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Dezember 2016)

Radio für meine oma


----------



## FlyingPC (27. Dezember 2016)

GTX 750 ti


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. Dezember 2016)

Dbrand Skins für mein S7.. 
Ne PS4.. 
128GB SD Karte für die Drohne.. 
i Pad 2 mini für die Drohne..


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Dezember 2016)

Arctic MX-2


----------



## ForceOne (28. Dezember 2016)

TeckNet XL Gaming Mauspad


----------



## Gripschi (28. Dezember 2016)

2 Bücherregale Eiche Sägegrau
1 Kleinen Schreibtisch Rolli Eiche Sägegrau 
1 Oberschränkchen Eiche Sägegrau 

Zack ist mein Wohnzimmer neu einrichten bei über 1000€ mit den Rest der fehlte.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (29. Dezember 2016)

WD Blue 2tb 
4 SATA Kabel
Nanoxia Deep Silence 140nm 1100 Lüfter


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. Dezember 2016)

Ob eine PS4 es noch wert ist? 

@Topic: Zwei LAN Dosen


----------



## ForceOne (29. Dezember 2016)

iPhone 6S über Vertragsverlängerung, welches ich hier verkaufen möchte


----------



## taks (31. Dezember 2016)

18 Jähriger Highland Park Whisky


----------



## Klashor (1. Januar 2017)

Neuen Monitor AOC G2460PF, 24"


----------



## der_yappi (1. Januar 2017)

Jahreskarte fürs Schwimmbad und nen vollen Tank fürs TöffTöff


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Januar 2017)

Prinzessin Mononoke Limitierte Collectors Edition für 30€ gibts auch für die hälfte aber da sind keine 170min Extras und ein Steelbook sowie eine Sammlermünze enthalten  
Mein Nachbar Totoro habe ich mal vorbestellt auch da die Limitierte Collectors Edition mit dem selben Zusätzlichem Inhalt


----------



## NOQLEMIX (1. Januar 2017)

Neue Smartphonehüllen für die ganze Familie


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2017)

Canon 80D


----------



## Woga65 (2. Januar 2017)

Gigabyte GeForce 980 ti Windforce 3 + DPP11-550W + Zutaten für 2,5kg Vanillekipferlteig


----------



## ITZetteus (2. Januar 2017)

Gigaset SL910A

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## T-Drive (3. Januar 2017)

Ein Notrad für mein Auto. Die Deppen mit ihrem Reifenrep.set,.. das können sie sich selbst in die Körperendenöffnung intubieren. Frechheit.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2017)

Gibt bald ein neues Projektchen 

1x Vellemann MK190, 2x5W Amplifier
2x Visaton FR 7, 4 Ohm
1x Velleman Regelbare Lötstation VTSS7


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (4. Januar 2017)

128GB SD Karte fürs Handy,
T. Bone SC 440, 
C920 Pro, 
Adidas Superstar, Adidas Neo,


----------



## Axiom (4. Januar 2017)

Das Humble Assassin's Creed Bundle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2017)

Neue Socken


----------



## Siffer81 (4. Januar 2017)

ne neue Graka da meine alte nicht mehr so recht wollte, Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1080 Extreme Gaming Premium Pack.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Januar 2017)

Hab mir grad nen gebrauchten ACESII Schleudersitz gekauft 

http://www.ejectionsite.com/anon1/F15ACESL.jpg


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Januar 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hab mir grad nen gebrauchten ACESII Schleudersitz gekauft
> 
> http://www.ejectionsite.com/anon1/F15ACESL.jpg



...  was immer dich glücklich macht.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Januar 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hab mir grad nen gebrauchten ACESII Schleudersitz gekauft
> 
> http://www.ejectionsite.com/anon1/F15ACESL.jpg



wieso? wofür? 

hier im forum:
- asus tf701t mit keydock
- 128gb usb 3.0
- evga powerlink

im www:
- alternate corsair carbide 200r  ausm outlet  (verpackung beschädigt, artikel einwandfrei in ordungn^^, who cares  wie die verpackung aussieht solange der inhalt in ordnung ist)


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Januar 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> wieso? wofür?



Weils keinen besseren Sitz für mein neues Simpit gibt... echter geht's nedd, und bequemer auch nedd  Und weil ich die Gelegenheit nutzen wollte. In Europa gibt es davon vielleicht 10 Stück, und wenn mal einer wo zum Verkauf steht werden die Preise sehr schnell 5stellig... vor allem wenn ein Museum sowas kaufen will. Die haben meistens mehr Geld als ich


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2017)

Angelerlaubnisschein 2017 für die hessische Rheinseite.


----------



## S754 (5. Januar 2017)

Samsung 960 EVO 1TB


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. Januar 2017)

Das bestellte SC440 funktionierte nicht, dann eben paar Euronen mehr und das Rode Procaster..
- aus Versehen eine GTX 1080 durch das Step Up (wollte eigentlich nicht mehr überweisen, habs dann aber doch aus dem Bauch heraus)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Januar 2017)

Eine Samsung 64GB Evo Plus micro SD Karte. 
Meine Sandisk Ultra scheint schon wieder die Hufe hochzureißen. 
Sandisk wird definitiv nicht mehr gekauft, die gehen ja gefühlt nur noch kaputt.


----------



## Tra6zon (8. Januar 2017)

EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 SC 6GB

Irgentwo muss das Geld ja hin


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2017)

Pullover ist ja Kalt draußen


----------



## the_leon (8. Januar 2017)

Asus Rampage IV Formula


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

Einen Parkschein für meine Staatskalesche und ein paar Kulinarien für meinen Pansen dazu dann noch 2 Kochtöpfe


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2017)

Zwei neue Swatch Uhren:

eine Destination Manhatten und eine Only Black. 

Werde aber nur eine behalten. Habe sie beim Swatch Onlineshop gekauft nachdem ich beim Swatch Shop in Köln nichts anständiges gefunden habe. Bei sowas ziehe ich eigentlich den Einzelhandel vor. Muß schauen welche mir besser gefällt.

 Meine jetzige Uhr eine Swatch Irony tuts zwar noch (nach ca 13 Jahren) aber ich möchte eine dunkle Uhr um mal etwas Abwechslung zu haben


----------



## Jimiblu (9. Januar 2017)

Winterreifen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Januar 2017)

1x Modecom Alfa M1 (kleiner Exot aus Polen wie es scheint, evtl. schreibe ich einen Erfahrungsbericht dazu im Netzteile & Gehäuse Unterforum)
1x CoolerMaster G450M
1x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
2x Enermax T.B. Apollish 120mm (blau)


----------



## the_leon (10. Januar 2017)

Xeon E5-1650


----------



## ebastler (10. Januar 2017)

Streng genommen hab ich die gekauft


----------



## Memphys (10. Januar 2017)

So ein Sturmfeuerzeug mit Jetflamme + Gas, an Silvester ärger ich mich sonst wieder wenns windig ist und ich es einfach wieder verdrängt habe.

Und Munchkin 1-4, wollen doch mal sehen wie lange es dauert die Familie ans streiten zu bekommen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (10. Januar 2017)

- eine Adidas Uhr 
- eine PS4 Pro
- eine 750GB SSD für die Pro
- Elephone S7
- Rode Podcaster


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (11. Januar 2017)

VW T5 Multivan (BJ2015) für das zweite Kind.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> VW T5 Multivan (BJ2015) für das zweite Kind.



Haben beide ein eigenes Fahrzeug 

Neue Pumpe für den Katzenbrunnen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (11. Januar 2017)

Memphys schrieb:


> So ein Sturmfeuerzeug mit Jetflamme + Gas, an Silvester ärger ich mich sonst wieder wenns windig ist und ich es einfach wieder verdrängt habe.



Ein Benzinfeuerzeug ist da noch praktischer, weil es wenigstens anders als Gasfeuerzeuge, noch funktioniert, wenn es sehr kalt ist.


Ein Logitech F310 Gamepad. Mal gucken, ob es die 17€ wert war


----------



## nexistar (11. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir das hier gekauft: Amazon.com: SOG Force Fixed Blade SE38-N - Black TiNi 6" AUS-8 Blade, GRN Handle, MOLLE Compatible Nylon Sheath: Home Improvement

Ich hoffe das Ding taugt auch was.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (11. Januar 2017)

nexistar schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das hier gekauft: Amazon.com: SOG Force Fixed Blade SE38-N - Black TiNi 6" AUS-8 Blade, GRN Handle, MOLLE Compatible Nylon Sheath: Home Improvement
> 
> Ich hoffe das Ding taugt auch was.



Gutes Gelingen bei was auch immer du damit vor hast


----------



## Cuzzle187 (12. Januar 2017)

Logitech G602.
Ich kann einfach nicht mit Kabel-Mäusen ...


----------



## Heroman_overall (12. Januar 2017)

GTX 1080 -> keine Lust mehr auf die 1080Ti zu warten


----------



## T-Drive (12. Januar 2017)

Motorola (Lenovo) G4. Nun hats mich doch noch erwischt mit dem Wischgedöns aber die Optionen sind schon nicht schlecht, so mit outdoornavi, mp3 player, mobiles mailen usw ...


----------



## S754 (12. Januar 2017)

RX 480 
XFX Radeon RX 480 XXX OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Kein Bock auf Vega und AMDs Salamitaktik. Weniger Bla Bla und mehr raushauen!


----------



## ITZetteus (13. Januar 2017)

Aoc monitor 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Januar 2017)

13 ausgesuchte Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme 
Ich liebe deren Filme, ich habe sie so oft im TV gesehen aber dennoch habe ich bis heute keinen Film gekauft, das wollte ich jetzt unbedingt nachholen.
Rund einen Fünfer kostet ein Film im schnitt, ist also auch keine Feinnazielle Belastung, außerdem hat man die Filme ein leben lang.
Von den Boxen halte ich nicht viel, nicht alle Filme gefallen mir in diesen Boxen, und manche fehlen darin, ich wollte schon gestern im MM zuschlagen, zum Glück konnte ich mich bremsen.


----------



## thoast3 (13. Januar 2017)

Eine Xiaomi Square Box in weiß. Bei 16€ inklusive Versand konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## T'PAU (14. Januar 2017)

Externe 2,5" Festplatte Toshiba Canvio Basics 1TB "Exclusive Edition" (mit Tasche) für'n knappen Fuffi!
Die Blu-ray "Elysium" für 5,55€!

Beides im Elektromarkt mit dem Planeten-Namen.


----------



## drebbin (14. Januar 2017)

14blurays


----------



## der_yappi (14. Januar 2017)

CD - Dropkick Murphys "11 short storys of pain & glory"
Internetvertrag von 32MBit Kabel inkl Telefon auf 120MBit KAbel OHNE Telefon umgestellt
Ne eigene FritzBox 6490 um die KabelBW Fritz 6360 zurückgeben zu können
2m HDMI Kabel


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2017)

Das Kopfhörermodul für meinen 7er.


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2017)

Drei Satellitenschüssel-Wandhalterungen zu je 60 cm.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2017)

Einen neuen Mess-Rechner, Dell OptiPlex 980SFF


----------



## Watertouch (15. Januar 2017)

SoundMAGIC E50 Kopfhörer.


----------



## Gast20170724 (16. Januar 2017)

Bereits gestern:
The Witcher 3 GOTY im Humble Store für 30€. Leider sind zur Zeit angeblich keine Keys verfügbar. Ich muss also warten, bis ich spielen darf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

Zählt da auch eine Zahnarztrechnung?


----------



## Gast20170724 (16. Januar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Zählt da auch eine Zahnarztrechnung?


Bist du privat versichert, oder hast du eine Zahnreinigung machen lassen? Oder etwa nicht richtig Zähne geputzt und nun mussten alle Zähne raus?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

Es sind leider schon ein paar raus und unter anderem war auch die allgemeine Zahnreinigung darunter. Leider habe ich auch für 30Mrd. Kauvorgänge kein lückenloses Scheckheft


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Lohnt sich das denn noch? [emoji317] 
Vielleicht kommt bald eine neue Anschaffung vom Zahnarzt


----------



## Tra6zon (17. Januar 2017)

SONY RX100 M2
Gebraucht für 280€


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Januar 2017)

KFA2 GTX1070 EX OC als Ersatz für meine 290 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watertouch (17. Januar 2017)

Einen Intel Xeon E5 2683v3.


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Januar 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Einen Intel Xeon E5 2683v3.


G steht für gönnen

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. Januar 2017)

Melo 3 Verdampfer und CCell 0.9Ohm Coils


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. Januar 2017)

Smok TFV8 Baby


----------



## S754 (18. Januar 2017)

feinste Montecristo Cigarillos


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Januar 2017)

Bei mir gab es ein neues Peripherie-Set ^^
-Corsair Sabre RGB
-Corsair Strafe RGB MX-Silent
-Corsair VOID RGB -USB, Carbon


----------



## NOQLEMIX (21. Januar 2017)

Logitech G910. Meine erste mechanische Tastatur überhaupt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Januar 2017)

PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ 
Super Karte!


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (21. Januar 2017)

Eine abwärtskompatibele PS3.


----------



## Watertouch (23. Januar 2017)

Ein Asus X99 A II und 16GB Corsair Vengeance LED White.


----------



## Captn (24. Januar 2017)

Resident Evil 7


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2017)

Asus Apex Z270 Board


----------



## Gripschi (25. Januar 2017)

Aktuelle Ausgabe der PCGames Hardware


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2017)

Staffel 1-5 von 'Lost Girl'


----------



## ebastler (25. Januar 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Asus Apex Z270 Board



Da bin ich mal gespannt, cooles Ding


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Januar 2017)

Kratzerfreie Stoßstange für meinen Golf


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2017)

Sebi, was treibst du?^^


----------



## mardsis (28. Januar 2017)

Intel Core i5 6500
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO
8GB DDR3 1600 Crucial
3TB Seagate Barracuda Compute ST3000DM008


----------



## ForceOne (28. Januar 2017)

Einen Polo 9n


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2017)

Ich kanns einfach ned lassen -.-

- Velleman LED-Leiste 5m, 300LEDs
- Löthelfer
- Velcro Klettband 25m
- 2x Netzteil 12 VDC 0,4A
- Mackie CR3


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Januar 2017)

Modmic V5 nachdem mein V4 leider kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## Klutten (31. Januar 2017)

Am Samstag einen Noblechairs Epic in Echtleder (schwarz/weiß) geliefert bekommen. Grandiose Qualität bei knapp 28 kg Gewicht.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2017)

Daiwa Ballistic EX 2000H Spinnfischrolle


----------



## TheLo0s (3. Februar 2017)

Coolermaster Masterkeys Pro M 
MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8G


----------



## mardsis (3. Februar 2017)

Toshiba DT01ACA300 3TB
SATA-Wechselrahmen
Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 120 mm

Die Platte aus dem Amazon-Marketplace. Die war relativ günstig, ich hoffe mal das da nicht irgendwas Faul ist, ansonsten geht sie zurück.

//EDIT: HDD hat 21 wiederzugewiesene Sektoren und 3320 ausstehende. Geht zurück


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Februar 2017)

4 Eimer Wandfarbe und allerlei Renovier-Equipment


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2017)

2 tage her aber nen xeon x5670 für 55€  läuft 4,6ghz, warn richtiges schnäpchen^^

neue s7 edge hülle


----------



## BlackAcetal (4. Februar 2017)

Die neueste PCGH


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Februar 2017)

K Classic Smart L Aufladekarte


----------



## the_leon (5. Februar 2017)

schon etwas her aber, Rampage IV Formula und Xeon E5-1650


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Februar 2017)

Vorgestern: Logitech Momo für 25€


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. Februar 2017)

1m Armaflex


----------



## Watertouch (7. Februar 2017)

Nen Xeon E5440
8GB DDR2
Xeon 775 Sticker


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. Februar 2017)

Samsung SSD 840PRO 256GB für 55€ inklu

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2017)

Ein Lebensmittel - Bräunungsgerät, Scheibenenteiser, Happa Happa / Gluck Gluck und aus Versehen die PCGH


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2017)

Das Xbox 360 Spiel Portal gebraucht aus England


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. Februar 2017)

MSI RX 480 8GB (Grad für 240€ bei MF geschossen, da bin ich einfach schwach geworden)

Dell Ultrasharp 2515H

Befestigungskit für meinen Macho Zero

Arctik MX4 Wärmeleitpaste


Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NOQLEMIX (8. Februar 2017)

Denon AVR-1804 und Denon DVD-700 um auch mal in besseren Sound am PC zu investieren.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Februar 2017)

Huawei Y5 II


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Februar 2017)

Detektiv Conan Band 1 und Food Wars Band 1, beides sind Mangas


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Huawei P8 Lite 2017 in schwarz
+ 2 Hüllen für dieses und eine Xiaomi Mi Band 2 sowie ein Energiekostenmessgerät von Brennenstuhl


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. Februar 2017)

War zwar am Samstag, aber:
1L 50/50 3mg Base
"Blueberry" Aroma 10ml
"F.U.C.K" Aroma 10ml (kann ich jedem Empfehlen. Seeehr Lecker!"
"Beeren-Mix" Aroma 10ml

33,88€ ärmer!


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Februar 2017)

Wurstfüller 5l...


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2017)

Einen neuen/weiteren Domainnamen


----------



## T-Drive (16. Februar 2017)

3er Hohlwanddose, Feuchtraumaufputzabzweigdose , 2 m 10², 10² Aderendhülsen


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> 2 m 10²



Willst ne Trafostation verkabeln? ^^


----------



## T-Drive (16. Februar 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Willst ne Trafostation verkabeln? ^^


 Nö,

Hab nur die FI Schiene im Stockwerksverteiler aufgedröselt und n paar FI/LS reingehängt, damit nicht gleich alles finster ist wenn der FI fällt.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Februar 2017)

Film - Mein Nachbar Totoro Limitierte Collectors Edition
Drucker - Brother DCP-9017-CDW


----------



## Gripschi (20. Februar 2017)

USB Audio DAC 20 Hz - 20 kHz 192kHz/24bit SpeaKa Professional auf Conrad online bestellen | 001404113

Für meine MMX300


----------



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

Ein gebrauchtes MacBook Pro 2015, will ja schließlich noch vernünftige Anschlüsse haben ^^
Leider eine kleine Delle neben dem Apfel D:


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

2 Pfannen für speziellere Einsatzzwecke und eine Batterie an Gewürzen für kulinarische Experimente


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. Februar 2017)

12 Rosen und ne Packung Mercie.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Februar 2017)

Ein Kostüm für Karneval ...  echt teuer das Zeug, und dabei nicht mal besonders hochwertig gemacht.

Edit:

.... und noch Civ 3,4,5 mit allem drum und dran im Humblebundle.  Die wissen wie sie einen dazu bekommen Geld auszugeben.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. Februar 2017)

Ein Paar Heco Victa 201.

Ich warte schon darauf, dass hier ab 19 Uhr die Posts mit Ryzen CPUs diesen Thread überfluten.


----------



## Watertouch (22. Februar 2017)

Einen R7 1700 und ein AM4 Board.


----------



## the_leon (22. Februar 2017)

X370 K4 oder B350?


----------



## Amon (22. Februar 2017)

Einen AMD R7 1700X.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Guru4GPU (23. Februar 2017)

Einen Core2 Quad Q8300, ein Asus P5QD Turbo, eine Club 3D Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition und Battlefield 1 für insgesamt 67,50€ 27,50€ 

 habe mich wohl vertippt ...


----------



## Klutten (23. Februar 2017)

...endlich einen LG38UC99-W ergattert, der am Samstag geliefert wird.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Februar 2017)

Ein 23" IPS Panel zum basteln


----------



## doncamill (24. Februar 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Einen AMD R7 1700X.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk



Bin auch heiss drauf

Welches Board hast du gewählt?
Was gilt es zu beachten bzgl. des Chipsatzes?


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Februar 2017)

Schon wieder knapp 'ne Woche her , aber ein RM4 von Jonsbo


----------



## Amon (26. Februar 2017)

doncamill schrieb:


> Bin auch heiss drauf
> 
> Welches Board hast du gewählt?
> Was gilt es zu beachten bzgl. des Chipsatzes?


Bis jetzt noch keines, habe aber das Gigabyte GA AB350 Gaming 3 im Auge. Abwarten ob OC mit dem 350er vernünftig geht.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. Februar 2017)

Bosch GSH 5 Schlaghammer
Bosch GBH 8-45D Bohrhammer
Bohrer und Meißel

Der Gartenabbruch geht in die finale Phase


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Februar 2017)

5 Nerd Tshirts auf getdigital 
Das mit binär ist hammer Leute 
there are only 10 types of people | getDigital Ich find das so unglaublich genial


----------



## S754 (28. Februar 2017)

Ein Feuerzeug von S.T. Dupont, gibt nix besseres.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (28. Februar 2017)

Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohm,
Creative Fatal1ty HS-800 Headset (brauche irgendwoher ein Mikro für die DT-770 )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Februar 2017)

3 Zangen von Wiha, unter anderem die tolle Installationsazange 
Einen Winkelschleifer 125mm in Blau 
Von Hitachi einen 230mm Winkelschleifer
Sowie einen Hitachi DH 38 MS Kombihammer - wenn der Abriss jetzt nicht endgültig gelingt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Februar 2017)

Ein Joker Tshirt in XL
Einen Kapuzenpulli in XL

Gesendet von meinem PRA-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (1. März 2017)

DT 880 Edition 250 Ohm

Bin Mega gespannt.


----------



## Gast20170724 (1. März 2017)

Ich dreh es mal um: Ich habe mein ganzes Lego, dass ich noch verstaubt herumliegen hatte, verkauft. Tschüß, Kindheitserinnerungen. Dafür habe ich auch einen schönen 3-stelligen Betrag bekommen. Ryzen ich komme (wenn die Tests positiv ausfallen).


----------



## Gamer090 (1. März 2017)

Detektiv Conan Band 86, erst das zweite Manga das ich von ihm habe, aber die anderen 2-85 sind nicht überall zu finden  

Zusätzlich noch PONS Mathematik Klasse 5-10, brauche ich als Vobereitung für einen Test und für das weitere Berfufsleben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. März 2017)

Einige Tshirt in L und XL sowie einen Kapuzenpulli 

Gesendet von meinem PRA-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. März 2017)

Metabo SSE1100 Säbelsage


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (3. März 2017)

Neodrive E-Motor für mein Icletta Sprint X. 
Hoffentlich wird der Umbau heute fertig. )


----------



## der_yappi (3. März 2017)

Mal wieder ein paar CDs:

Amy Macdonald: 

_Under Stars_

Black Star Riders


_All Hell Breaks Loose_ 
_The Killer Instinct_ 
_Heavy Fire_


----------



## mardsis (3. März 2017)

Eine neue Brille


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. März 2017)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Metabo SSE1100 Säbelsage


In Ermangelung von Lieferbarkeit derselben jetzt eine Bosch GSA 1100E 
Dazu noch nen neuen Fäustel samt Meißel zum Schlitze kloppen, nen Rollgabelschlüssel und ne Spachtel zum Schlitze zuschmieren


----------



## Booman90 (6. März 2017)

Nicht gerade ebend aber letzen Freitagabend. Horizon Zero Dawn PS4 Bundle + Final fnatasy 15


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

Neue Jacke


----------



## doncamill (6. März 2017)

2 Stützlager für meinen guten alten E36<3


----------



## ForceOne (6. März 2017)

Ryzen 1700x, msi b350 Tomahawk, corsair vengeance 16gb 3200, Noctua nh-u12s


----------



## the_leon (6. März 2017)

Eine GTX 1060 (ok, eig. gestern)


----------



## taks (8. März 2017)

Ein bisschen Ausrüstung für die USA Reise 

2x Sandisk Ultra SDHC U1 (32GB, Class 10)
1x Nokia 150 (2.40", Schwarz) 
1x Cullmann NANOMAX 400T
1x DÖRR Objektivdeckel "Professional" 62mm


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

Eine neue CPU


----------



## Stryke7 (8. März 2017)

taks schrieb:


> USA
> [...]
> Nokia 150



Gute Idee ... 

Topic: Uhm ... zuletzt ein Album von Wardruna. Mein Musikgeschmack wird auch immer seltsamer


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. März 2017)

Stahlwille Flachfeile 
Festool Kapex KS 60 E
Festool TS 55 REBQ samt Führungsschiene 
Festool CTL Midi
Mafell MHU 82


----------



## taks (8. März 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gute Idee ...



Ja, da können sie lange nach meinen Daten suchen. Ausser 10 Telefonnummern wirds nix auf dem Handy haben ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (8. März 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ja, da können sie lange nach meinen Daten suchen. Ausser 10 Telefonnummern wirds nix auf dem Handy haben ^^



Das allein wird dich vermutlich direkt auf eine Verdächtigenliste bringen


----------



## Atma (8. März 2017)

NieR: Automata für PC

Hype \o/


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (8. März 2017)

Ticket für den EH-Kurs


----------



## ShadowPvG (9. März 2017)

Silent Loop 240
16GB DDR3 RAM


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

32GB Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## drebbin (9. März 2017)

Eine IcyBox für meine 3,5" HDD...die gelegentlichen Zugriffen darauf nerven brutal wenn sonst absolut Funkstille ist im Silent-PC 
Also wird extern einfach bei Bedarf eingeschaltet


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Bosch GSS 23 A
Bosch GST 150 CE
Bosch GOF 1250 CE
Bosch GOP 250 CE
Bosch GKS 55+ G
Bosch GBS 75 AE

Damit hab ich endgültig mein gesamtes Werkzeug auf professionell umgestellt


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2017)

Blurays:

- Planet der Affen: Prevolution
- Braveheart
- Ex Machina
- American Gangster
- Hobbit Trilogie
- Alien Jubiläums Collection
- Die Hard 1-5 Box

CD:

- Rag´n´ Bone Man "Human"


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. März 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Holz und Schrauben für ein Regal


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. März 2017)

Bosch GSR 18V-EC TE Akku-Trockenbauschrauber
Ladegerät und einen 2Ah sowie einen 4Ah Akku für selbigen


----------



## Anticrist (14. März 2017)

2 GTX 1080ti mit Nickel Acetal Wakü


----------



## Gast20170724 (14. März 2017)

Ein Bitfenix Prodigy M weiß, dazu ein Sichtfenster,
dazu ein paar Gehäuse-Lüfter,
ein ASRock Z270M Extreme4
und einen Alpenföhn Brocken Eco


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2017)

ASRock Z77 Pro 3 + i5-3470


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

4 Gehäuselüfter und 1 neue Jeans


----------



## NOQLEMIX (16. März 2017)

Samsung 850 Evo 250GB


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. März 2017)

Bosch GST 90 BE
Bosch GSR 18V-Li mit 2 Akkus 
Bosch GML 20


----------



## Amon (17. März 2017)

Gigabyte GA AB350 Gaming 3
16 GB GSkill Trident Z DDR4 3000


----------



## P2063 (17. März 2017)

318m² Land


----------



## Memphys (17. März 2017)

Nier: Automata für PC und Doctor Strange als BluRay


----------



## Pikus (17. März 2017)

QPad QH-85, nachdem die rechte Ohrmuschelarretierung nach ca. 3Jahren ausgeleiert ist, sodass das Teil komplett schief auf dem Kopf hängt.
Ich finds allerdings ärgerlich, dass das HyperX Cloud so ziemlich baugleich ist, ~30€ weniger kostet, aber nur als geschlossene Variante erhältlich ist. Tolle Preispolitik


----------



## -H1N1- (17. März 2017)

Spirit (Deluxe) | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. März 2017)

Klamotten bei Engelbert Strauss sowie einiges an Werkzeug, hauptsächlich Gedore/Wiha/Wera


----------



## PAUI (18. März 2017)

Dell E525W
AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-35
ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2017)

Einen Tank voll Super
devolo dLAN 1200+ WiFi AC


----------



## Gast20170724 (19. März 2017)

Gestern: Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB


----------



## thoast3 (19. März 2017)

blink-182 - California (Deluxe Edition) auf CD vorbestellt


----------



## ForceOne (21. März 2017)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber ein Pure Base 600 mit tempered Glas


----------



## T-Drive (21. März 2017)

Grad n paar Schraubendreher bei der Zone bestellt.  Liferdatum - hä ? in 1 -2 Monaten lieferbar. Total übersehn   Hols der Geier, aber auf Hazet für diesen Preis warte ich schon.


----------



## Amon (21. März 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Einen Thermalright Macho X2 für meinen 1700X.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

Akku Schrauber von Makita


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. März 2017)

*Dead Space* <- Link zum besten LetsPlayer für das Spiel !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste ich zwangsweise tun, weil der doofe DRM Quatsch alle Aktivierungen nach all den Jahren verbraucht hat, und ich natürlich keinen Schimmer von dem De-Autorisierungsprogramm hatte, was natürlich nach Hardwareveränderungen sowieso nicht mehr funktioniert ... und nein, Origin ist keine Verbesserung.
Das Spiel hatte ich schon eine lange Zeit nicht mehr gespielt, aber als ich wiedermal den Zweiten Teil gleich mehrmals durchgespielt hatte musste natürlich wieder der erste Teil her, über den dritten Teil brauchen wir gar nicht erst reden denn der ist reinster Quatsch, der wird nicht mal gratis angenommen, obwohl ich ein großer Fan bin und auch die Filme besitze.
Hab mir die GOG Version geholt, wenn schon dann aber komplett ohne DRM (Das Spiel gehört mir, und nicht nur eine Lizenz), ich weiß ich weiß doppelt so teuer, buhuhu wen interessierts (obwohls mir eigentlich nur rund 15€ gekostet hat wegen Vergünstigungen), ich bin sicher nicht unlogischer als die ganzen Sammler Editionen, DLC und Onlinezwang -Käufer, ich geb mein Geld lieber GOG weil sie so verkaufen wie es sein sollte.
PS: Das Spiel läuft auf UHD und 60FPS-Vsync, haaa, da merkt man erst wie alt das Spiel ist


----------



## Noxxphox (22. März 2017)

zwar 2 Tage her aber ne 750 Ti


----------



## taks (22. März 2017)

Ein bisschen was für mein Puch Maxi 

Ventildeckel *CYCLE-TECH* in CHROM mit Sechskant (Pro Stück)
Griff *Magura* (ORIGINAL) Rechts in SCHWARZ Ø 24mm
Griff *Magura* (ORIGINAL) Links in SCHWARZ Ø 22mm
Kennzeichenrahmen *MOFA* aus Inox (mit Rahmen)
Luftfilter *NO NAME* wie Original zu Puch Maxi S/N
Zentralständer *NN PRODUCTS* in SCHWARZ (Höhe: 20cm) zu Puch Maxi S/Supermaxi
Halterungsplatte *PUCH* komplett für Zentralständeranschlag zu Maxi S+N und LG1/LG2
Anschlaggummi *PUCH* für Zentral-Ständer Maxi
Schrauben- Set *PUCH* komplettes Set für Rahmen.. aus Edelstahl zu Maxi S
Klebeband *T-REX* EXTREM REPAIR TAPE (Racetape) in GRAU (25mm x 9.1m)


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. März 2017)

8 PS4 Spiele für 80€  und natürlich noch eine PS4 (die dritte) für 170€.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. März 2017)

Knipex Kabelmesser und Rennsteig Rohrzange 1/2"


----------



## NCphalon (26. März 2017)

Ne Sapphire Radeon X1800XT 512MB für 1€ (für meinen voraussichtlich schnellsten "Retrorechner")


----------



## der_yappi (26. März 2017)

Steel Panther CD "Lower The Bar"
Osram Nightbreaker Lampen in H1 und H7 für Fern und Abblendlicht (mal kucken wie die sind)
Einiges an Klamotten für den Frühling / Sommer


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. März 2017)

Ne PS4 Pro und nen Haufen PS4 Exklusivspiele


----------



## Stryke7 (26. März 2017)

Nicht heute gekauft, aber heute angekommen:

Eine Corsair K95 RGB


----------



## Uziflator (29. März 2017)

Canon 50mm/f1.8 STM
Schreibtischstuhl
Logitech G502


----------



## orca113 (29. März 2017)

Haarschnitt und ein Paar neue Scheibenwischer


----------



## Icedaft (30. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. April 2017)

Knipex Raptor
Wera 3/8 Ratschensatz
Cuttermesser 
3 Rohrsteckschlüssel


----------



## orca113 (4. April 2017)

Staffel 5 auf DVD von Homeland


----------



## doncamill (4. April 2017)

Ein iPhone 6s für meine bessere Hälfte

Mein 100. Post *jubel**freu*


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2017)

-> zwei Zylinderkopfdichtungen
-> Dichtungssatz Motorblock
-> Dichtungssatz Zylinderköpfe
-> 20 Rad Schrauben
-> Ölfilter
-> 10 Liter Öl


----------



## taks (6. April 2017)

- Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 Plus 
- Zubehör


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. April 2017)

DJI Osmo Mobile, hoffe das Ding taugt was, ansonsten kommts wieder zurück.


----------



## orca113 (8. April 2017)

Etwas zum Frühstücken und grad online eine elegante Jacke/Trenchcoat von Superdry


----------



## JaniZz (8. April 2017)

Cup spoiler für meinen Z


----------



## Amon (8. April 2017)

60 Meter Metallzaun.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (8. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> 60 Meter Metallzaun.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Was willst du den damit anstellen? 

Bei mir, Jack Wolfskin Monterey Air in Blau  Aber mussten in der Filiale erst bestellt werden, werde ich die nächsten Tsgr abholen, endlich Sommerschuhe. Die alten Sommerschuhe fallen schon fast auseinander


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. April 2017)

Saugünstig nen 4790k ...


----------



## Uziflator (8. April 2017)

Dark Rock 3


----------



## Amon (9. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was willst du den damit anstellen?



Habe meine Hecke weg gemacht.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (9. April 2017)

Netflix Premium gestern um 15 Uhr


----------



## Honsel17 (9. April 2017)

Ne Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum


----------



## nexx (10. April 2017)

Gestern: Socken


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

Bitspower Mainboard Block für mein ASRock X99 Taichi. Der sieht einfach cool aus.


----------



## teachmeluv (10. April 2017)

Nach langem Recherchieren habe ich mir gestern eine neues Gehäuse zugelegt: das be Quiet Pure Base 600. Gab es bei Rakuten eh schon günstiger als UVP (72,60 € statt 89 €). Mit dem 10 € NL-Gutschein waren es dann tolle 62,80 €. Und das inkl. Versand


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. April 2017)

Meine Frau hat sich n neues Auto gekauft... obwohl das alte Auto noch ganz war!


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2017)

DisplayPort Kabel, Rankie 1.8m Vergoldet Ultra HD 1080p: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## NOQLEMIX (11. April 2017)

Einen Blu-ray Player und als Start Ex Machina und The Purge auf Blu-ray.


----------



## janekdaus (11. April 2017)

da meine 1070 einen Defekt hatte und ich das Geld zurückbekommen habe, eine gtx 980 jetstream von nem Kumpel für 150€. Super zufrieden mit dem Preis 
Werde dann zur nächsten Generation wieder upgraden...


----------



## Leob12 (12. April 2017)

Eine Mokka-Kanne sowie eine handbetriebene Kaffeemühle


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. April 2017)

Makita HR5212C
Bohrer und Meißel


----------



## kloanabua (13. April 2017)

Lasagne beim Metzger.  [emoji51] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jimiblu (13. April 2017)

Verbandskasten


----------



## T-Drive (13. April 2017)

Ein Universal Zylinderschloß (Briefkasten) das natürlich NICHT passt.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. April 2017)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Makita HR5212C
> Bohrer und Meißel



EIN MYDEALZER 

-> auch den Makita HR5212C


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. April 2017)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> EIN MYDEALZER
> 
> -> auch den Makita HR5212C


Nein, der Kauf war rein aus dem schnellen Bedarf nach was größerem als dem GBH 8 geboren


----------



## Uziflator (13. April 2017)

ne SSHD, Satakabel, Kabelbinder, LED Leiste, Lautsprecher


----------



## Gast20170724 (13. April 2017)

Ein Beyerdynamic Custom Studio. Mal gucken, wie gut es sich schlägt und ob es die 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht überlebt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. April 2017)

Bohrhammer für SDS Plus: Metabo UHE 2850
Bohrhammer für SDS Max: DeWalt D25722K
55er SDS Max Durchbruchbohrer
52er SDS Max Hammerbohrer
SDS Max Schaufelmeißel


----------



## Stryke7 (13. April 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ein Beyerdynamic Custom Studio.


Ich bin gespannt auf dein Urteil, ich schiele schon lange auf den Custom Studio


----------



## Gast20170724 (13. April 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf dein Urteil, ich schiele schon lange auf den Custom Studio



Erwarte aber bitte keine Analyse, wie präzise die Höhen und Mitten sind und wie gut der Bass, ich bin alles andere als als geübt in solchen Dingen. Mir geht es eher um den Tragekomfort und die Verarbeitung. Ich habe am letzten Wochenende ein DT 770 Pro getestet, das Hauptproblem war leider, dass meine Ohrspitzen etwas zu lang waren, was bei Gesichtsbewegungen nicht immer angenehm war.


----------



## Abductee (14. April 2017)

MSI GTX 1070 Quick Silver 8G OC
Aktuell gibts bei MSI 40€ Cashback


----------



## True Monkey (14. April 2017)

ich geh fremd 

Ryzen 1800x und Asus x370 pro


----------



## OC.Conny (14. April 2017)

Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080Ti EXTREME Edition . . . leider noch 11 Tage bis geliefert werden kann laut Alternate


----------



## Gast20170724 (14. April 2017)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080Ti EXTREME Edition . . . leider noch 11 Tage bis geliefert werden kann laut Alternate



Hättest mal auf gamestar.de vorbeigucken sollen, die verlosen dort zur Zeit diese.


----------



## OC.Conny (14. April 2017)

Danke für den Tipp  . . .  da habe ich heute früh schon dran teilgenommen . . . dann kann ich meine stornieren oder die gewonnene wieder verkaufen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. April 2017)

Bosch GBH 18V-EC
Bosch GDX 18 
Bohrer und Meißel für SDS Plus 
Bits und Nüsse für den Schlagschrauber


----------



## yippiee (14. April 2017)

Habe mir einen fx 8350 gebraucht gekauft

Guter Preis?


----------



## Gast20170724 (14. April 2017)

yippiee schrieb:


> Habe mir einen fx 8350 gebraucht gekauft
> 
> Guter Preis?



Zu welchem Preis hast du ihn denn gekauft? Den nennst du nämlich nicht.


----------



## yippiee (14. April 2017)

Ou entschuldigung dass war dann natürlich sinnlos 
80€


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. April 2017)

Gut geht anders. Geht so, würde ich sagen


----------



## Duvar (14. April 2017)

30 Söckle vom feinsten^^ NUN AUCH IN SCHWARZ 30 PAAR SOCKEN !!!!


----------



## Uziflator (15. April 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> 30 Söckle vom feinsten^^ NUN AUCH IN SCHWARZ 30 PAAR SOCKEN !!!!



Hab gleich mal zugeschlagen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. April 2017)

Einen neuen Stuhl für den PC, mein alter hat schon Risse an allen Polsterbereichen, und er wackelte auch noch in allen erdenklichen Richtungen - was auch die Sicherheit beeinträchtigen wird in Zukunft.
Der neue ist zwar auch nicht die höchste Qualität - teurer geht immer, aber für einige Jahre hält der sicher, und er entspricht meinen Anforderungen.


----------



## cap82 (15. April 2017)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Hab gleich mal zugeschlagen



Wer Lust auf Schwitzfüße hat..


----------



## yippiee (15. April 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Gut geht anders. Geht so, würde ich sagen



Was wäre denn deiner Meinnung nach ein guter Preis gewesen? Oder eurer?


----------



## ebastler (15. April 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

SMB Stecker und Buchsen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. April 2017)

Blondierung sowie pink und lila als Haarfarbe


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2017)

Ryzen 1700x + Asus Crosshair Hero VI


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. April 2017)

yippiee schrieb:


> Was wäre denn deiner Meinnung nach ein guter Preis gewesen? Oder eurer?


60€. Wir reden hier von 5 Jahre alten 150€ Zeug.


----------



## joraku (17. April 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ryzen 1700x + Asus Crosshair Hero VI



Man, zweimal in einer Woche...  Blut geleckt oder was? 

Ich habe mir eine SSD für den Zweitrechner gegönnt, ist nur für Office / Media gedacht, daher ist es eine Intenso geworden, mal schauen wie die sich auf Dauer schlägt, bisher bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2017)

> Blut geleckt oder was?



^^Nööp 


Ich teste immer mehrere Boards und CPUs damit ich Kunden  auch richtig beraten kann


----------



## ForceOne (17. April 2017)

2 Jeans, Hemd, Jacke, Socken
Messer


----------



## norse (17. April 2017)

I7 7700k, 2x nzxt Kraken, NZXT Manta, 16GB RAM, Mainboard .... viiiieL zu viel Geld. Und meine Freundin meinte nur: ist halt ein Hobby, das kostet halt


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (17. April 2017)

norse schrieb:


> I7 7700k, 2x nzxt Kraken, NZXT Manta, 16GB RAM, Mainboard .... viiiieL zu viel Geld. Und meine Freundin meinte nur: ist halt ein Hobby, das kostet halt



Meine Freundin hat sich gleich mit mir einen PC gebaut


----------



## der_yappi (18. April 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Gebraucht aber fast neu im DSLR Forum:

 Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II inkl. zusätzlichem Akku 
Olympus ECG-3 Griff 
Olympus 45mm F1.8 Objektiv 

Bei Amazon dann noch das hier:

Filter-Aadapater von 52mm Filtergröße auf 37mm Objektivgröße
JJC Gegenlichtblende für das 45mm Oly Objektiv
LiteOn DVD Brenner
LiquiMoly Injection Reiniger


----------



## LastManStanding (19. April 2017)

Ich wollte kaufen aber dann habe ich die beiden Razer Imperator/Magmar mäuse mit etwas "LOCKTITE" gefixt und schon funktionieren die Schalter wieder. Doppelklick und fester Klick ade´für noch nicht mal 0€


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Grade im Saturn Battlefield 1 für 49€ gekauft. Muss meinen zukünftigen Ryzen ja auch etwas auslasten [emoji14]

Und nen Ayran für 69ct

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## joraku (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich teste immer mehrere Boards und CPUs damit ich Kunden  auch richtig beraten kann



Das ist Vorbildlich und macht gleichzeitig noch Spaß! 

Ich habe hier im Forum eine olle GTX 570 erstanden für den Zweit-PC, da meine alte leider verstorben ist.


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. April 2017)

Och nur ne MSI 1080 Ti Gaming X und nen Ryzen 1700X mit Noctua Kühler


----------



## the_leon (20. April 2017)

i5 4460 und Maximus VII Ranger
dazu 8gb Ballistix Sport, die ich aber schon wieder weiterverkauft hab


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2017)

Zotac Geforce GTX 1050 Ti Mini: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2017)

Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2K16G4D26BFSC/BLS2C16G4D26BFSC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bingo88 (22. April 2017)

Ein 13,8 V/23 A Netzteil.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2017)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ein 13,8 V/23 A Netzteil.



Ich überlege gerade, welche Geräte mit "nur" 13,8V laufen aber satte 23A brauchen?


----------



## ebastler (22. April 2017)

Modellbauladegeräte mit 250W beispielsweise. Oder Autobatterieladegeräte.


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. April 2017)

Grade meine vierteljährliche Großbestellung bei MF getätigt 

AMD Ryzen R5 1600
MSI B350 Tomahawk (habe mich in letzter Sekunde noch gegen das Gigabyte Modell entschieden, konnte mich irgendwie nicht so richtig überzeugen)
16 GB HyperX Fury  DDR4  2666mhz
TP LinkWlan Karte um meinen alten Wlan Stick mal in die Rente zu schicken 

jaja es schmerzt auf dem Kontoauszug aber spätestens beim zusammenbauen des PC´s vergeht dieser ebenso schnell. Ist schon en teures Hobby


----------



## the_leon (23. April 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> AMD Ryzen R5 1600
> MSI B350 Tomahawk (habe mich in letzter Sekunde noch gegen das Gigabyte Modell entschieden, konnte mich irgendwie nicht so richtig überzeugen)
> 16 GB HyperX Fury  DDR4  2666mhz
> TP LinkWlan Karte um meinen alten Wlan Stick mal in die Rente zu schicken


Kühler haste vergessen 


BlackAcetal schrieb:


> jaja es schmerzt auf dem Kontoauszug


Pff, hast ja grad erst von mir welches Bekommen


----------



## Zingel1986 (24. April 2017)

Hab mir gerade einen 10er Pack 2DD 3,5" Disketten bei ebay bestellt  720KB 

Das ganze für mein Atari ST Retro Projekt.
Dafür habe ich bereits einen Toshiba Satellite Pro T4600 (PIII 900MHz 256MB RAM), RGB zu SCART Kabel, Seriell zu USB Adapter und Atari TOS 1.04 ROM Chips (6 Chips á 32KB) gekauft.
Freu mich schon wenn ich das erste Mal The Secret of Monkey Island original zocken kann.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. April 2017)

Conan der Barbar & Conan der Zerstörer
Schon so oft gesehen aber noch nie Physisch erworben, gut dass es jeweils eine BluRay Version gibt, die nicht geschnitten wurden 

Neuer Spielstuhl bzw Chefsessel.
Der alte hatte schon viele Risse, und kürzlich ist die Gasfeder gebrochen, daher gleich ganz was neues geholt.

Zwei Konkurrenzmagazine.
Die überraschend in gewissen Punkten erheblich besser bzw Informativer sind, als das was PCGH bietet, vor allem umfangreichere und Detailliertere Erläuterungen, vor allem Punkto Software.


----------



## the_leon (26. April 2017)

Eine GTX1070 und Wakü Block


----------



## norse (26. April 2017)

TP Link EAP245 - mal schauen was das Ding wirklich bringt.


----------



## the_leon (26. April 2017)

8kg Mangos aus Burkina Faso
Lieferung per DHL


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2017)

Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## the_leon (26. April 2017)

Zocken und essen


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2017)

Was ist aus der guten alten Zeit geworden, in der man sich beim zocken noch von TK-Pizzen ernährte


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. April 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> 8kg Mangos aus Burkina Faso
> Lieferung per DHL


Du bist garantiert nicht bei den Grünen Mitglied, ansonsten müsstest du dieses Geheimnis mit ins Grab nehmen


----------



## the_leon (26. April 2017)

ΔΣΛ;8818406 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist garantiert nicht bei den Grünen Mitglied, ansonsten müsstest du dieses Geheimnis mit ins Grab nehmen


Ne, wirklich nicht  obwohl, ich hab ne grüne GPU gekauft, zählt das auch schon? 



ForceOne schrieb:


> Was ist aus der guten alten Zeit geworden, in der man sich beim zocken noch von TK-Pizzen ernährte


Ne, wenn dann Pizza Selbstgemacht, auf das TK Zeug hab ich kein bock


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. April 2017)

Visitenkarten und ein Notebook für mein frisch gegründetes Unternehmen


----------



## Gast20170724 (28. April 2017)

Ich habe bei Gamesplanet beim Total War Sale zugeschlagen und mir Total War: Attila + Age of Charlemagne gekauft. Über 100 Spielstunden, die ich schon in mehrere Total War Spiele investiert habe, für knapp 13€ hören sich ganz fair an.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2017)

PS 4 Slim und einen neuen Kratzbaum für die Muschi´s


----------



## the_leon (28. April 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> PS 4 Slim



Ist aber ein teures Katzenklo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ist aber ein teures Katzenklo



Nö günstig geschossen


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2017)

- Logitech F310: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
- G.Skill RipJaws V 32GB | 16GBx2 | DDR4-3000 | CL15     | eBay


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. April 2017)

Einen Teppich für's Wohnzimmer und einen kleineren Teppich für's Arbeitszimmer unter'm Schreibtisch.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. April 2017)

- AMD R5 1600
- Asrock AB350M Pro 4
- Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 2666MHz 2x8GB

Die ersten Teile für den neuen PC


----------



## NOQLEMIX (30. April 2017)

Ein paar Blu-Rays bei diversen Aktionen:
2 Guns
Bastille Day
Django Unchained
The Dark Knight
The Equalizer
Fast & Furious 5
Fast & Furious 6
Fast & Furious 7
Gamer
Gesetz der Rache
John Wick
Das Leben des Brian
Léon - Der Profi
Lucy
Man on Fire
Die Ritter der Kokosnuss
Sicario
S.W.A.T.
Tränen der Sonne
White House Down
Zombieland


----------



## labernet (3. Mai 2017)

Tesoro Zone Balance

dann will ich mich mal selber von dem Stuhl überzeugen, wenn der gute Zockeronkel den getestet und für gut befunden hat


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2017)

Eine Bodenprobe in Auftrag gegeben.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (3. Mai 2017)

Nen neuen CPU-Lüfter NH U14S gegönnt. Damit meine CPU immer schön cool bleibt


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2017)

- SAMSUNG 512 GB 960 PRO NVMe M.2, Interne SSD  | eBay
- Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut 11,1g


----------



## clange (6. Mai 2017)

- CPU geköpft, den Schmarrn halt dafür.
- Ne große IcyBox für 5 Festplatten
- 8 GB Seagate Archive HDD


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Mai 2017)

Eine R9 280 für 65€


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Mai 2017)

+4GB RAM 
@t einen Breaking Bad Schlüsselanhänger, ein Panzerglas für mein Huawei P8 Lite 2017, ein SATA - Molex Adapter, eine SATA Verlängerung, ein gesleevtes SATA Kabel, ein Ersatzarmband für mein MiBand 2 aus Leder und eine Crucial MX300 525GB


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (9. Mai 2017)

Dark Rock Slim für 17€ und ein paar zerquetschte..  Einfach mal gekauft für irgendwas und irgendwann


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Mai 2017)

- AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Ovp mit Rechnung bei ebay kleinanzeigen
- Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor für 88€
- Asus Crosshair VI Hero von Alternate (Outlet)


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (10. Mai 2017)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> - AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Ovp mit Rechnung bei ebay kleinanzeigen
> - Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor für 88€
> - Asus Crosshair IV Hero von Alternate (Outlet)



 bringt eine Rechnung etwas wenn du anders heißt als der Erstkäufer? Man kann Garantie und Gewährleistung doch gar nicht weitergeben oder?

+ Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## the_leon (10. Mai 2017)

Doch, manchmal schon.
Ich lass mir bei Shops immer eine Rechnung ohne Namen drauf geben, dann hab ich dieses Problem nicht


----------



## MaxNagel (12. Mai 2017)

Habe aufgerüstet um mit den neuen Spielen mitzukommen  

Asus Dual-GTX1060-O6G Gaming Nvidia GeForce Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Meinungen zu der Grafikkarte? 

Und um die längere Zeit vor dem PC zu überstehen einen neuen Stuhl. Da wollte ich aber nicht so viel Geld für ausgeben...

Gaming Stuhl, Chefsessel, Burostuhl Racing Stuhl, schwarz/rot, mit 2 Kissen: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt


----------



## taks (12. Mai 2017)

Eine Gute-Nacht-Lektüre: 
OpenCV by Example (Prateek Joshi, David Millan Escriva)

Und ein bisschen Unterhaltung:
The 100 (Staffel 1-3)


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. Mai 2017)

DAMN. von Kendrick Lamar als FLAC


----------



## drebbin (13. Mai 2017)

Neue Velourpolster für meine DT 990 Pro...herrliches Gefühl in einer frischen Muschel zu klemmen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2017)

Zwei Jeanshosen


----------



## NOQLEMIX (14. Mai 2017)

Ein Paar Heco Victa 700


----------



## Duvar (15. Mai 2017)

3 Hemden und 2 Hosen für mich und jede Menge Klamotten für den Nachwuchs, welcher Ende September auftauchen wird^^


----------



## Duvar (16. Mai 2017)

Musste wieder zuschlagen...

Gunstige Razer Gaming-Bundle bei Saturn - z.B. Headset + Tastatur + Maus fur 150,99€ (statt 262€)


----------



## the_leon (16. Mai 2017)

Hab soeben beim Maus+Tastatur+Mauspad Bundle zugeschlagen


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2017)

Grad die Rechnungen für die USA-Reise bezahlt.
3 Tage Las Vegas haben gleich viel gekostet wie die restlichen zwei Wochen USA zusammen


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2017)

- Detektiv Conan 1. Film Der Tickende Wolkenkratzer
- Detektiv Conan 2. Film Das 14. Ziel
- Perfect Blue (Anime-Psychothriller)
- Spice & Wolf 1 (Fantasy/Comedy Manga)
- Velvet Kiss 2 (Erotikmanga) 
- Zoomania (Animationsfilm)


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Mai 2017)

MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon


----------



## labernet (19. Mai 2017)

s8 plus inkl schutzfolie, case und jogging armband

bin überwältigt vom Display, mal schaun ob sichs gelohnt hat in anderer Hinsicht ^^


----------



## Tra6zon (19. Mai 2017)

Raspberry Pi Zero W mit folgendem Zubehör:
- SCase
- MakerSpot 4-Port Hub
- Elegoo 3,5 Zoll Touch Display (wobei ich diesen leider nicht zum laufen gebracht habe, evtl. kann mir einer von euch helfen?)


----------



## Pikus (19. Mai 2017)

Zowie EC1-A inkl. 2 Sets an Ersatz-Skates


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2017)

Einen Ventilator fürs Büro


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. Mai 2017)

Nikon Coolpix B500 violett
LG CM4350 Minianlage
Schlafsofa


----------



## norse (22. Mai 2017)

nachdem mich die "Qualität" des Thrustmaster T500RS mal wieder mehr als geärgert hat, hab ich mit mir das Fanatec CSL + Pedale mit Formel und GT aufsatz bestellt ... hoffentlich hält das mal länger als ein Jahr


----------



## NOQLEMIX (24. Mai 2017)

Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum, nachdem sich das Mausrad meiner "alten" (knapp 2,5 Jahre) Maus verabschiedet hat


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Mai 2017)

Lenovo Y520 mit GTX1050 TI und I5 7300HQ. 
Dazu eine Samsung 960 EVO M.2 500GB   und einen weiteren 8GB SO-DDR4 Riegel um auf 16GB aufzustocken


----------



## wtfNow (26. Mai 2017)

Ein Rasiermesser


----------



## FlyingPC (26. Mai 2017)

2x 8GB Crucial Ballistic Sport LT DDR4-2400


----------



## the_leon (26. Mai 2017)

Ein Fractal Design Define S


----------



## BunkerFunker (26. Mai 2017)

Die Pulsuhr PM 25 von Beurer und diverses Gemüse.


----------



## the_leon (26. Mai 2017)

Ein Aquaero 5LT


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2017)

- 1x Stoffgürtel für die kurzen Hosen im Sommer, gefällt mir besser als mit Ledergürtel
- 1x Ledergürtel für die Jeans, werde ich im Sommer weniger brauchen aber wenn ich schon da bin dann kaufe ich doch gleich mehr ein  
- 1x 7er Pack Socken für den Sommer


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2017)

gebrauchte MSI GTX 1080 GAMING X für 420€ (inkl. Versand + PayPal Gebühren) 
Superlux HD681 Kopfhorer: Amazon.de 
Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M07 | Aquatuning Germany 
Alphacool NexXxos Eiswolf / Eisbaer Ready ST30 Full Copper 280mm Radiator | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## the_leon (27. Mai 2017)

einen Mora 3 360


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Mai 2017)

-> Ryzen 7 1700
-> MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
-> Corsair Vengeance LED White DDR4-3000 (2x8GB) (spontan noch umentschieden )
-> be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm
-> Samsung 960  Evo 250GB
-> Corsair HD120RGB 3er Pack


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2017)

2 Isomatten/Luftmatratzen
2 Sommerschlafsäcke
1 Sommerzelt
1 Trekkingrucksack
1 Solarpowerbank

Festivalsaison kann kommen!


----------



## taks (31. Mai 2017)

Neue Schuhe 

Vans Authentic Port Royale/Black
Vans C&L ERA 59 Dress Blues/Material Mix


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Mai 2017)

Neuen Akku für meinen Laptop ...  und wenig später habe ich festgestellt, dass er bei Mindfactory 10€ günstiger gewesen wäre und ich da sogar noch einen Gutschein habe.

Blöd. Dumme Dinge passieren wenn man unter Zeitdruck Ersatzteile bestellt ...


----------



## P2063 (31. Mai 2017)

20 Eimer Putz die jetzt 2 Monate im Wohnzimmer stehen bis ich ihn im Haus verarbeiten kann. Aber 20% auf alles im Baumarkt am verkaufsoffenen Sonntag waren einfach zu verlockend


----------



## orca113 (31. Mai 2017)

Motorrad Lederjacke dazu passende Schulter, Ellenbogen und Rückenprotektor(en) und ein Pflegemittel


----------



## FlyingPC (31. Mai 2017)

Asus Prime X370-Pro


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2017)

Tesoro Zone Balance - schwarz


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Mai 2017)

Razer DeathAdder Elite und Kotze über die Zwangsanmeldung die ich nicht mache. Aber der Sensor ist hart


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juni 2017)

Ein Haida ND Filter Set in 52mm für meine kleine Olympus 
Company of Heroes 2 Pack bei Steam 
Treibstoff für den Tintenpinkler 
Nen vollen Tank Super fürs TöffTöff


----------



## mardsis (6. Juni 2017)

ASRock J3160DC-ITX
4GB Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 4GB DDR3 1600
Fractal Design Define Nano S

Damit komme ich meinem kleinen Homeserver einen großen Schritt näher.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2017)

Neue Wohnung . Genau genommen schon länger aber heute sind die Mieter raus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2017)

Eine neue Sonnenbrille


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Juni 2017)

RX480 mit EK Block und Backplate


----------



## cap82 (8. Juni 2017)

-Nikkor AF-S 50mm F1.8 
-Sigma DC 17-50 F2.8 EX HSM


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (8. Juni 2017)

ThinkPad 13 G2


----------



## the_leon (9. Juni 2017)

Eine Mountain Mods IO Blende fürs aktuelle Projekt: Projekt 17-2 
8kg Mangos aus Burkina Faso  und
21kg Bodenseeäpfel


----------



## -Chefkoch- (9. Juni 2017)

Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 850W


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> 21kg Bodenseeäpfel



Gibt einfach keine besseren als unsere [emoji14]
@t einige Hosen


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juni 2017)

_Vampire: Die Maskerade: Redemption_ - Limited Edition

Fast 12 Jahre Suche sind endlich vorbei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juni 2017)

- Der Prinz aus Zamunda DVD
- Dishonered 2 PC


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2017)

Hab innerhalb der letzten anderthalb Wochen zwei ThinkPad  X230  gekauft


----------



## der_yappi (12. Juni 2017)

Anker PowerCore 13.000 mAh Powerbank
Anker 4x USB Ladeadapter
Patona USB-Doppellader für Olympus
2x USB auf Micro-USB Kabel


----------



## ForceOne (13. Juni 2017)

Lenovo G5 Plus, bin mal gespannt, wie gut das Ding ist.


----------



## joeykennedy (13. Juni 2017)

Zwei neue Bildschirme, 24" fhd + ips: Samsung S24F352FHU


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2017)

Einen JackWolfskin Rucksack


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juni 2017)

Eine Hängematte. Hab sie eben schon mal ausprobiert ... ich habe nun wohl einen neuen Arbeitsplatz


----------



## NOQLEMIX (14. Juni 2017)

R9 280, R9 280X, 2x R9 290 und 2x GTX 1080. Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein


----------



## Rheinlaender (14. Juni 2017)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> R9 280, R9 280X, 2x R9 290 und 2x GTX 1080. Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein



Sehr gut 

OT:

1x Asus Crosshair IV Formula 
1x AMD 965 Black
1x Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
1x 1090T
1x 8GB DDR3 Klev 2133
1x4GB GSKILL 1600

und noch paar andere Sachen. Mal wieder Punkte im HWBOT machen


----------



## BunkerFunker (14. Juni 2017)

Ordentliche Einkaufslisten habt ihr da. 

• Be Quiet BN 273 500 Watt
• Mixer


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. Juni 2017)

Tapeten, Farbe, Pinsel usw usw usw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2017)

Polo Shirt und Unterwäsche


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Polo Shirt und Unterwäsche



Ich möchte hier mal an den ersten Beitrag erinnern 



System schrieb:


> Hier rein gehören Bilder sowie ne kleine Beschreibung des Gekauften.
> 
> *Allerdings keine Mahlzeiten, Zigaretten oder andere alltägliche, uninteresante Dinge.*


----------



## ForceOne (15. Juni 2017)

Für manche Menschen ist Unterwäsche eben nichts alltägliches


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal an den ersten Beitrag erinnern



So besser der Herr??  Werden noch evtl. Angaben zur Herstellung benötigt?



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eine Hängematte. Hab sie eben schon mal ausprobiert ... ich habe nun wohl einen neuen Arbeitsplatz



Dann solltest du dich auch daran halten


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> So besser der Herr??  Werden noch evtl. Angaben zur Herstellung benötigt?


Es ging mir weniger darum dass du Bilder nachlieferst ... 


MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Stryke7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eine Hängematte. Hab sie eben schon mal ausprobiert ... ich habe nun wohl einen neuen Arbeitsplatz
> ...


Also für mich ist eine Hängematte kein besonders alltäglicher Kauf. Oder ging es dir ums Bild?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juni 2017)

Kleidung kauft man im Gegensatz zu Getränken (ausser sehr guten teuren Spirituosen), Tabakwaren und Toilettenpapier genau so wenig wie Hängematten regelmäßig... 
Wo das Problem liegen soll verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2017)

Ich denke, Unterwäsche kauft man sehr wohl mit einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit. Zumindest ich tu das.


----------



## ForceOne (16. Juni 2017)

Also ich kann ruhigen Gewissens sagen, dass ich Unterwäsche sehr unregelmäßig kaufe!

- neue Visitenkarten gerade bestellt (mache ich auch unregelmäßig)


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2017)

1*Kühlschrank (Bosch)
1*Couch+Hocker(Rolf Benz)
Damit ist das Budget für diesen Monat aber auch weg.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Juni 2017)

Ein neues USB Kabel - USB 2.0 Typ-A zu Typ-C, für meinen Stromadapter des Zigarettenanzünders, sodass ich mein Handy aufladen kann, zum Glück ist das Teil offen für andere USB Kabel bzw hat normale USB Buchsen und das Kabel ist nicht fest dran, denn mit dem Kfz-Adapter wäre es sicher teurer gewesen.
Aber etwas irritiert war ich heute schon im MM, das ganze Kabel hat genauso viel gekostet wie ein Micro-B zu C Aufsteckadapter der kleiner war als ein Fingernagel, Punkto Umwelt (Ressourcenverschwendung) wäre wohl der Aufsteckadapter besser gewesen aber das kleine Teil würde ich sicher irgendwann verlieren, und von den USB-Zubehörherstellern lasse ich mich Finanziell sicher nicht verarschen.


----------



## mardsis (17. Juni 2017)

4TB WD RED
Phobya 30cm SATA-Verlängerung


----------



## labernet (17. Juni 2017)

earplugs, ich kann meine nachbarn langsam nicht mehr ab, fernseher derartig laut bis teilweise 1:30Uhr nachts....


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juni 2017)

Dishonored 1 in der Green Pepper Version
Braun Elektrorasiererset 7in1
Velvet Kiss 3 (Erotikmanga)


----------



## Thomas0x (19. Juni 2017)

Puhh einiges.... 
-Poolpumpe
-Kickertisch Zubehör
-Galaxy s7
-i7 3770k
-Z77 Mainboard (über kleinanzeigen, bis heute nicht da, Verkäufer nicht erreichbar :/  )


----------



## drebbin (20. Juni 2017)

3 verschiedene Havanna Club Cocktail Gläser um meine Sammlung zu erweitern 
 Nun hab ich schon 7 verschiedene...für jeden Tag eines


----------



## Amon (21. Juni 2017)

Einen Mercedes Benz A180. Donnerstag kann ich ihn anmelden. 😁

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juni 2017)

Einen Honeywell HT900E Ventilator bei Kaufland


----------



## thoast3 (21. Juni 2017)

- Wavemaster MX-3+ im Mindstar
- ein paar schicke Sticker, die ich auf die Netzteilabdeckung meines Enthoo Pro M kleben werde


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2017)

Eine Gainward GTX1080 Phoenix 

Langsam tropft es rot aus meinem Geldbeutel


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2017)

Außerplanmäßig eine Gigabyte 1060.
Die alte war nur noch ein einziger VRAM-Fehler.


----------



## the_leon (22. Juni 2017)

Hab letztes bei Amazon zugeschlagen und 40€ in ein Fire 7 Tablet investiert.

Aktuell sind wir noch nicht immer ganz einer Meinung, aber für 40€ gefällt es mir richtig gut!


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2017)

Da ich meine Kopfhörer schon einige Jahre habe und nun am Kabel zwei leichte Brüche vorhanden sind war es an der Zeit mir was neues zu kaufen.
Habe mir daher gestern das _Creative Sound BlasterX H7 (Tournament Edition)_ bestellt und ist sogar schon auf dem Weg zu mir. 
Wird voraussichtlich heute schon geliefert.

Mit Gestern meine ich den 22.06, da wir jetzt Mitternacht schon herum haben. 
Mein Freund von DHL kommt in der Regel in der Mittagszeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. Juni 2017)

AMD Ryzen R5 1600X + Gigabyte GA- AX370 Gaming K7 + 2x8GB G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 = geiles System


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juni 2017)

Gebrauchte Asus 980Ti Matrix, mal gucken wie die sich so macht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Juni 2017)

Steam Link für 18€ neu bei Gamestop


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juni 2017)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Steam Link für 18€ neu bei Gamestop



Du weißt dass der gerade nur 16,49€ bei Steam selbst kostet?


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du weißt dass der gerade nur 16,49€ bei Steam selbst kostet?



+ 4,90€ Versand


----------



## cap82 (25. Juni 2017)

Marshall Kilburn, mobiler Bluetooth Lautsprecher


----------



## mardsis (26. Juni 2017)

Schülerferienticket
Seagate NAS HDD 2TB


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Juni 2017)

neue Wohnzimmer Wohnlandschaft, Smartphone und Aquarium


----------



## Mottekus (30. Juni 2017)

Gigabyte GTX 1080 ti Aourus


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2017)

1kg TPE Filament. Endlich flexible 3D Drucke.


----------



## Thomas0x (1. Juli 2017)

Intel i7 3770k
MSI Z77A-GD55
Bequiet Pure Base 600 ( Die Festplatten Aufhängung ist einfach genial!)


----------



## Viking30k (3. Juli 2017)

labernet schrieb:


> earplugs, ich kann meine nachbarn langsam nicht mehr ab, fernseher derartig laut bis teilweise 1:30Uhr nachts....



Xd hm würde da gegensteuern mit lärm xd

Vor kurzem habe ich ein klimagerät gekauft


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2017)

- Aquacomputer kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter mit Passivkühler
- Alphacool Eisplateau


----------



## egert217 (4. Juli 2017)

2 7900 GTX und ein Corsair VX450 um 30€


----------



## usernamepleasehere (4. Juli 2017)

Hab mir, nach dem Ableben meiner R9 290 Tri-X, eine GTX 1050 Ti von Zotac geholt. Eine echt super Karte! Und ein Thrustmaster Ferrari F458 Lenkrad zum spielen von DiRT: Rally  Funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2017)

GTX 1080 Classified
Hauck Sitn Relax
Puma Sporttasche
Vapomat Vaporisator
Beißring
MAM Schnuller (leuchten Nachts^^)
Adidas Gazelle Sneaker
2 Tische
Garderobe + Kommode+ Schubladenschrank
massig Baby Klamotten
Spielsachen für Luna (Jack Russel Chihuahua mix)
Umstandsmode für die bald Mami
Paar Hausschuhe und 2 paar Schuhe für die Mama
uvm. Man was hab ich da alles gekauft in den letzten paar Tagen, ist ja abnormal wenn ich mir das vor Augen führe^^
Hab aufgehört, weil ich kein Bock mehr zu schreiben hab


----------



## labernet (7. Juli 2017)

Thinkpad w530 für meine umschulung :o


----------



## NOQLEMIX (8. Juli 2017)

Canton Chrono AS 525 SC Subwoofer


----------



## drebbin (9. Juli 2017)

Rocket League für die Xbox one für 9,19€ auf cdkeys.com


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2017)

_Shadow Warrior Classic_ bei GOG für nichts.


----------



## Gast20170724 (9. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Shadow Warrior Classic_ bei GOG für nichts.



Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2017)

Bud Spencer T-Shirt "The Legend" was er auch ist 

Sherlock Gerahmtes Bild mit den beiden Hauptdarstellern, schlicht aber sieht deutlich besser aus als ein Poster


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2017)

GTA 5 für die PS4


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Juli 2017)

paar KAT 6A Keystone Module mit KAT 7 Kabel


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2017)

Hab mir mal diese 3 Pfannen gekauft: Amazon.de: Bis zu 77% reduziert: Jamie Oliver Produkte von Tefal: Kuche, Haushalt & Wohnen
Ist ja Primeday heute, 50€ gespart dadurch, also warum nicht?


----------



## Gast20170724 (11. Juli 2017)

Ein Fractal Design Define Mini C mit Sichtfenster für meinen mATX PC, dafür habe ich mein BitFenix Prodigy M auf Ebay verkauft.
Dazu 3 140mm Lüfter von Enermax. Ein paar 120mm Lüfter habe ich noch hier herumliegen.
2 y-Kabel, um alle Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen zu können.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. Juli 2017)

Einen Anzug samt Hemden und Schuhen beim Herrenausstatter. Teuer, dieser Spaß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2017)

Ein paar Musik CD´s & Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Juli 2017)

eine zweite PS4 Pro für 249€, weil meine erste meinen Moddingversuch nicht überlebt hat :/


----------



## Gripschi (15. Juli 2017)

Einen Wartburg Tourist 1.3 BJ 90 (kann auch 88/89 sein, Mal sehen was ich rausfinde beim Aufbereiten)


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juli 2017)

- Detektiv Conan Die Sonnenblumen des Infernos (Bin etwas enttäuscht, bevor man es öffnet sieht man in einer Extrahülle eine Disc und denkt es sei Zusatzmaterial, aber es ist die DVD! Als "Extra" gibt es ein 20 Seitiges Booklet und Werbung. Ausserdem war die Papphülle aussen draufgeklebt und beim entfernen bleiben Klebereste die gut zu sehen sind.  
 - Ledergürtel


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. Juli 2017)

Samsung Galaxy S8 

Ich kann das Moto G5 nicht mehr ertragen...


----------



## ForceOne (18. Juli 2017)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy S8
> 
> Ich kann das Moto G5 nicht mehr ertragen...



Was stört dich an dem Gerät?

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das G5 Plus gekauft und bin absolut begeistert.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2017)

Best of Abba - Millennium Collection: Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## taks (18. Juli 2017)

Mofa Felgen frisch Lackiert und mit neuen Schläuchen und Pneu ausgestattet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juli 2017)

Yonder The Cloud Catcher Cronicles  Dieses Spiel macht süchtig auch wenn ich es erst 2-3h gespielt habe, bei der Anzahl an Quests und Rezepten sowie Bauplänen wird man da nie fertig.  Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel bei dem ich mal eine Weile dran bin, bis Ende Jahr steht bei mir eh nix auf dem Schirm, also darf es gerne noch eine Weile dauern bis ich es durch habe.


----------



## thoast3 (19. Juli 2017)

Zwei CDs:
- blink-182 - _untitled_ Enhanced
- +44 - When your heart stops beating


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mir die Life Is Strange: Before The Storm - Deluxe Edition vorbestellt.

Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juli 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Life Is Strange: Before The Storm - Deluxe Edition vorbestellt.
> 
> Freu mich schon drauf



Habe ich mir vor kurzem auch vorbestellt, hoffentlich wird es so gut der erste Teil  

Bei mir waren es Socken und T-Shirts, eins davon von Bud Spencer


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2017)

Hab gerade ein Blackberry DTEK50 bestellt ... vollkommen spontan. Irgendwann muss ich ja wohl leider auf Android umsteigen 

Mal sehen ob das was taugt.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. Juli 2017)

Die dritte PS4 Pro, diesmal für meine Freundin


----------



## Duvar (20. Juli 2017)

GTX 1080 Strix


----------



## Gast20170724 (21. Juli 2017)

Am Dienstag gekauft, gestern angekommen und heute verbaut:

Palit GTX 1080 Gamerock Premium


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2017)

Komplettwasserkühler für meine 390, ich wundere mich das es solche Kühler noch für mein Modell gibt und ja ich habe die Kompatibilitätsliste angeschaut.


----------



## Siffer81 (21. Juli 2017)

Eine Dji Spark 😉👍

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2017)

Blurays:

Dr. Strange
Das Dschungelbuch (2016)


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juli 2017)

Aquaero 6 LT


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Juli 2017)

Ozone Strike Battle Spectra und für Regentage den Minionsfilm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Juli 2017)

Neodym Magnete, GT2 Zahnriemen set , Arduino Shield mit A4988 Schrittmotortreiber , Schrittmotoren und O-Ringe . Das müsste alles sein für diese Woche abgesehen von Lebensmitteln


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Juli 2017)

Geschirrspüler --- endlich!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2017)

Neue Mikrowelle


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Juli 2017)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Geschirrspüler --- endlich!



Glückwunsch,ja das kann ein Segen sein 

Deoroller
Salatschleuder
Geschirrspüler..............................DAS sind mal Erfindungen; wen interessiert da die Raumfahrt?

btt: letzte Woch eine Vitrine erstanden


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Juli 2017)

Einen netten USB Hub, mit vier 3.0 Port die ich einzeln aktivieren und deaktivieren kann 
Netttt, sehr netttt, Bild davon.
Die kleinen nützlichen Dinge im Leben machen es erst richtig lebenswert


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juli 2017)

Albion Online ^^


----------



## ForceOne (24. Juli 2017)

Bügeleisen
Bügelbrett

Grafikkarte für den Wohnzimmer-PC


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2017)

Windows 10 Professional
Am Wochenende mal die virtuelle Maschine mit der Entwicklungsumgebung neu aufsetzen


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juli 2017)

2x TESO-Keys


----------



## taks (30. Juli 2017)

Ein Auto


----------



## ForceOne (31. Juli 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ein Auto



was für eins?


----------



## taks (31. Juli 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> was für eins?



Ein Blaues




Spoiler



Subaru Justy G3X


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. August 2017)

Konzerttickets für die Antilopen Gang.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. August 2017)

Rise of the Tomb Raider 20 Year Anniversary, Day1 Edition alle DLCs werden mitgeliefert, und dann habe ich mir das ganze nicht heruntergeladen sondern auf DVD installiert. Ihr wisst schon, diese silbrigen Scheiben aus Kunststoff und weiteren Materialien.  Hat mich total gewundert als auf einmal die Meldung kam ich soll die zweite Disc einlegen, das habe ich zum letzten mal vor gefühlt 10 Jahren gemacht.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. August 2017)

vor zwei Wochen: The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt GOTY Key für 18,39€



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, diese silbrigen Scheiben aus Kunststoff und weiteren Materialien.


Kenn ich nicht


----------



## NOQLEMIX (5. August 2017)

Eine GTX 1080Ti samt Wasserkühler


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2017)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&amp;quot; Thread*

- Uhr mit Bewegungstracker: Withings Activitee Steel
- DVB-C Karte: TBS 6618
- 2*1TB externe HDD: WD Elements

Und alles zusammen für weniger als der Neupreis von Teil 1.


----------



## Zeiss (9. August 2017)

Ein Odroid C2.


----------



## der_yappi (9. August 2017)

Adobe Photoshop / Premier Elements 15 Bundle
Bud Spencer Handtuch + T-Shirt (Google-Ergebnis fur http://cdn.acfrg.com/i/0_0_fit_ffffff__png/ACfrG/productpics_fullsize/3/359675d-emp.jpg)
Linkin Park "Minutes to Midnight" CD
nen vollen Tank fürs Auto


----------



## taks (9. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. August 2017)

Ich hab mir jetzt nach jahrelangem Gaming und Studium auf einen 17" Notebook, ein neues System samt 32" UHD-Monitor gegönnt 

p.s.: Warum gibts hier keine Smilies die nen Regenbogen kotzen können?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. August 2017)

Vorgestern:
Xilence Performance A 430
Freezer 7
TP Link Wlan-Stick
Für 41€ inklu

Vor ner Woche oder zwei:
I5 2400 für schlappe 20€ inklu
H67 Mainboard für 35 inklu

Schnapper PC


----------



## Klobbes (10. August 2017)

Ist zwar schon etwas her aber hab mir zuletzt vor 8 Wochen ein Corsair Obsidian 750D Bigtower gegönnt, wobei mir das 900D auch gefallen hätte nur der Preis stimmte damals noch nicht ganz mit meinem Budget ein. Doch seit kurzem sieht es ja etwas anders aus xD


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2017)

Das Moto G war sowieso schon etwas schwach auf der Brust und hat kurzfristig entschieden kein Mobilfunk mehr zu unterstützen. Also muss ein Moto Z den Stab übernehmen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2017)

Einen neuen Monitor für´s Büro.


----------



## D0pefish (10. August 2017)

diverse Sony, Yamaha und Denon Amplifier, Decks, 5.1 u. 7.1 Receiver für unter 25 € - bin in Reparaturlaune 
Wie geil ist denn bitte der Sony LBT-D509/TA-A57. Ich bin total verliebt in das Teil. 6% Klirrfaktor aber das beste Virtual-Surround, was ich je gehört habe. Das wird wohl ein längeres Projekt bzw. muss noch ein TA-A67 her und einer wird komplett runderneuert. Einfach geniales Teil! blend


----------



## teachmeluv (10. August 2017)

State of Decay im Sale bei Bundlestars. Gab es ja offenbar schon länger, habe ich nichts von mitbekommen. Super Titel, Teil zwei ist schon vorgemerkt


----------



## Turborex (11. August 2017)

Einen 2ten Benq XL2730Z

Einen neuen All in One Drucker für max 150€ Suche ich noch
Grüße


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. August 2017)

Eine gebrauchte 840 Evo (256GB) in der OEM Version.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. August 2017)

Mein alter PC Sessel hat sich schon in seine Einzelteile aufgelöst, die Bezüge aufgerissen (das Füllmaterial juckt am Körper), die Polsterung polstert nicht mehr wirklich, der Stuhl hat Schlagseite und wenn man sich bewegte knarrst es vor sich hin, das war nicht mehr auszuhalten.
Eine neue PC Sitzgelegenheit musste her : Chefsessel Kings
Ich habe das letzte Modell in Weiß bekommen (nicht Creme), sitzen macht wieder Spaß


----------



## NOQLEMIX (15. August 2017)

Aquaero 6 Pro, Aqualis XT 880ml und noch ein paar Wakü-Kleinteile


----------



## the_leon (15. August 2017)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Aquaero 6 Pro, Aqualis XT 880ml und noch ein paar Wakü-Kleinteile



z.B. VPP755 mit Eisdecke und einen BP Winkel


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. August 2017)

Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition


----------



## _daveee_ (18. August 2017)

Google Chromecast Gen. 2 (Schwarz)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2017)

Neues Handy


----------



## Klarostorix (18. August 2017)

FiiO E10K


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. August 2017)

Gerade eben ein Cougar Panzer Max ....


----------



## Gamer090 (19. August 2017)

Zuerst Omsi 2 aber nach mehreren Abstürzen und nicht funktionierenden Knöpfen, habe ich das Spiel bei Steam zurückgegeben. Stattdessen den Bus Simulator 16 gekauft, der läuft hoffentlich stabiler.


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. August 2017)

Asrock A320M 

Da mein Gigabyte B350 Gaming wohl den Geist aufgegeben hat musste ein billiger Ersatz her


----------



## taks (21. August 2017)

Einen neuen Schlafsack


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. August 2017)

Zubehör für die bald zu uns gehörende Katze


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2017)

Noblechairs iCON


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. August 2017)

ASRock Z87 Extreme3 für 78 und n paar Zerhackte ... War mir den Tausch gegen mein B85m Pro4 wert.

Und gleich noch ein be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 - dann bau ich noch n Budget Rechner für meine Frau zum Online-Shoppen


----------



## HIrNI (23. August 2017)

Ein neues riesigen Mauspad (90 x 40cm)!


----------



## Gamer090 (23. August 2017)

HIrNI schrieb:


> Ein neues riesigen Mauspad (90 x 40cm)!


Wie gross sind deine Hände?  

Bei mir, das MAN Paket mit 3 Busfahrzeugen für den Bus Simulator 2016


----------



## LastManStanding (23. August 2017)

Schmerzmittel


----------



## dergunia (24. August 2017)

Vor kurzem eine neue Maus, die Rat 6 von Mad Catz, und allen möglich Kleinkram für meine WaKü. Im vergangenem Jahr hab ich meine Never-Ending-Baustelle "Rechner" gestartet. Da sind dann mal eben schnell 200o Flocken weg  Aaaaaber es hat sich gelohnt, der i7-6770K wird unter Wasser nicht wärmer als 35 Grad im Idle und bei Prime95 à 12h knackt er nicht die 60. Die jüngste Vergangenheit hat meine Geldbörse um einen Kaffee heute morgen an der Tanke erleichtert ;D


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (24. August 2017)

ein Surface Pro 3 mit Tastatur und Dockingstation 

-> Mini-DP auf DisplayPort-Adapter
-> Mini-DP auf VGA-Adapter
-> Surface Pro Pen (der neue)

Fehlt nur noch das Type Cover mit Fingerprint-ID, dann bin ich glücklich 

Und nun kann die Berufsschule kommen ^^


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. August 2017)

Be Quiet Pure Power 600w cm

Musste ich neu bestellen dank Mindfactory


----------



## taks (31. August 2017)

- 60-teiliges Besteck-Set
- Bluetooth USB-Token


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2017)

bei Aquatuning.de:

6x Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Deep Black 
12x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black matt 
2x 8mm Verschlussstopfen - gerändelt - black nickel 
2x Alphacool Eisbaer Logo Kit 4 Stück 
3x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS Black Edition 
2x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS Black Edition 

bei Caseking.de:

Super Flower Platinum King 450 Watt 
2x Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8 - 30 × 30 × 2,0 mm 
2x Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8 - 30 × 30 × 0,5 mm 
Demciflex Staubfilter 280mm x 140mm - schwarz/schwarz 
EK Water Blocks EK-M.2 NVMe Heatsink - schwarz


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. September 2017)

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24
Kingston A400 SSD 120GB

für den Rechner meiner Frau.


----------



## TheLo0s (2. September 2017)

LG 27UD58-B ein schöner 4K Monitor für den "kleinen" Geldbeutel.... 
Bereue das ich nicht schon früher in ein 4K Display investiert habe


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. September 2017)

BIOS-Chip für das ASUS P8H77-M meines Zweitrechners


----------



## Merowinger0807 (7. September 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy 2 3D auf Blu-Ray sowie neue Dunstabzugshauben-Birnen. 
Gibt wenige Filme die ich mir kaufen würde aber Guardians und Avengers sind die Ausnahmen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2017)

RHA MA750 
Samsung Evo plus 64GB SD Karte


----------



## Rwk (7. September 2017)

Glimmers VICTORINOX Classic LIMITED Edition 2017 NEU+OVP #5  | eBay


----------



## drebbin (7. September 2017)

Einen Skoda Fabia Combi 1.2 TSI  mit 110PS Baujahr 2016....endlich mit optisch leckerem Heck 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Glimmers VICTORINOX Classic LIMITED Edition 2017 NEU+OVP #5  | eBay


 Richtig schönes Taschenmesser  

Logitech G29 Driving Force, Angebot inkl. F1 2017 bei Media Markt bis Morgen, das Spiel interessiert mich nicht und wird verkauft.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. September 2017)

Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA (CT275MX300SSD1)


----------



## taks (9. September 2017)

- Sofa
- Sessel
- Kleiderschrank


----------



## iGameKudan (9. September 2017)

Ein Samsung Galaxy S8 inklusive passendem Telekom Magenta L Young-Vertrag. Dazu eine Displayschutzfolie von Samsung und eine UAG Plasma-Schutzhülle.

Bezahle für den Vertrag zwar ein kleines Vermögen, aber ein neues Smartphone war schon sehr lange geplant. Und über den DataComfort Free-Testtarif hat mich die Telekom auch extrem von deren Netz überzeugt. Das S8 sieht in der Hülle einfach nur gut aus... War halt die kleine Belohnung für meinen erfolgreichen Ausbildungsstart.


----------



## thoast3 (10. September 2017)

Xiaomi Mi Band 2 + passendes Armband aus Stahl, da sich das Originale angeblich zu leicht öffnen lässt und somit zu einfach verloren gehen kann


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. September 2017)

Einen Troll V2 und einen Pharaoh RDA - dabei wollte ich durchs dampfen eigentlich Geld sparen


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. September 2017)

Nintendo Switch Neon-Rot/Neon-Blau und Mario & Rabbids Kingdom Battle für den Sohnemann zum Birthday...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. September 2017)

Polar M400


----------



## iGameKudan (17. September 2017)

Ne Samsung 850EVO 500GB.


----------



## dsdenni (18. September 2017)

Poweramp


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. September 2017)

Eine neue Soundkarte, weil ich die schnauze voll habe von Creative (Einstellungs bzw Treiberprobleme), mal sehen was Asus mit der neuen Karte "ASUS Xonar AE" so drauf hat *DAUMEN DRÜCK*


----------



## Icedaft (19. September 2017)

Fritzbox 7590


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. September 2017)

Fenix UC30


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2017)

- Tomb Raider 2013 PC
- Tomb Raider Legend PC

Beides gibt es aktuell deutlich günstiger bei Steam also sonst, also wer interessiert, kaufen


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. September 2017)

Asus Strix GTX 1080 TI 

Xbox One Controller Patrol Tech SE

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (27. September 2017)

Xbox One X 

Dead Rising 3 

Forza 7


----------



## Duvar (27. September 2017)

Suchard Schokotraume Mix Weisse - Dunkle Trinkschokolade 1850 g Kakao: Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getranke


----------



## taks (28. September 2017)

- 4 Deckenlampen
- LED-Leuchtmittel für die Lampen
- Turtle Beach Impact 500 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2017)

Blurays:

Avatar
A.I. - künstliche Intelligenz

DVD

Der 200 Jahre Mann
den gibt es leider noch nicht auf Bluray


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. September 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Blurays:
> 
> A.I. - künstliche Intelligenz


Das löst bei mir irgendwie eine Art von Unwohlsein aus  entweder: K.I. - Künstliche Intelligenz oder A.I - Artificial Intelligence... Aber doch nicht sowas!! xD Deutsche Filmtitel...


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. September 2017)

Wochenendtrip nach Paris mit der besseren Hälfte


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. September 2017)

einen Anet A8 der auf Anhieb nicht funktionierte. 
eine Xiaomi 4K Drone die nach 3 Wochen immer noch nicht da ist..

Schade, sonst kam bisher ales zuverlässig aus China an..


----------



## Kuhprah (30. September 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Suchard Schokotraume Mix Weisse - Dunkle Trinkschokolade 1850 g Kakao: Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getranke



Seeehr gute Wahl


----------



## Duvar (30. September 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Seeehr gute Wahl



Ach da spricht ein Kenner^^
Zwar sehr teuer im Vergleich zu billig Kakao, aber gute leckere Qualität kostet halt.
Ist ja eigentlich für die Gastronomie bestimmt das Zeug. (Im MC Cafe wird das Zeug teuer verkauft, bis zu 2.69€ für die große Tasse).

Aktuell gekauft hab ich noch Tassimo Jacobs Caffe Crema Mild XL, 5er Pack Kaffee T Discs (5 x 16 Getranke): Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getranke
Und Bilder (Fotobuch etc) von unserem Baby, vom Fotoshooting.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. September 2017)

Ich nehm immer die weisse. Zumal das Zeugs echt ewig haltbar ist. So nen Kübel mit 500g reicht dann nen Jahr. Und vor allem in der kühleren Jahreszeit zieh ich es ner Tasse Kaffee oder Tee durchaus vor. Bin da halt Feinschmecker. Was gar nedd geht is wenn man das dann mit UHT Milch oder so macht   (okay, alles ausser guter Vollmlich is eh nur billiger Fusel  ) sondern da muss halt auch die Milch dazu von guter Qualität sein. Entweder gute Vollmilch mit gut Fett drin oder gleich vom Bauern


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. September 2017)

Motorola G4+


----------



## Kuhprah (30. September 2017)

Tesla Model S 100D


----------



## Duvar (3. Oktober 2017)

Boxspringbett mit Bettkasten inkl. Topper und Kissen online kaufen | OTTO


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Oktober 2017)

Nintendo Switch Pro Controller-Splatoon 2-Edition


----------



## Duvar (3. Oktober 2017)

Wickelkommode Wickeltisch Sleeping Bear in Weiss mit abnehmbarem Aufsatz Baby Mobel Wickelkommode
Hundebett Cozy Cord gunstig bei zooplus
flexi New Classic Seil-Leine S schwarz, 8 m gunstig kaufen bei zooplus


----------



## Duvar (12. Oktober 2017)

Samsung DV81M6210CW Wärmepumpentrockner Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## orca113 (13. Oktober 2017)

5 Pack Knoppers Nussriegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super geil[emoji7][emoji39]


----------



## taks (13. Oktober 2017)

Eine Peugeot Pfeffermühle


----------



## Magera (14. Oktober 2017)

Einen Nintendo NEW 3DS XL in metalic Schwarz und mariokart 7 und 3d World.

Blöd nur ist das ich das abgeben muss... istn Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen Neffen.


----------



## joraku (14. Oktober 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Tesla Model S 100D





Wie lange musst du darauf warten? 

@T: Ich habe mir 4.1 Bluetooth Kopfhörer geholt (in Ear) - einfach entspannter ohne Kabel beim Sport. Von TaoTronics. Bei einem Preis von knapp 23€ habe ich nicht viel erwartet, bin aber sehr positiv überrascht. Klasse verarbeitet, Akku hält viel länger als ich vermutet hätte, Sound ist in Ordnung, auch wenn ich da nicht wirklich vergleichen kann.

Achso, die Verpackung war auch ziemlich nett, samt Transportsäckchen und jede Menge Anpassungsteile für die verschiedenen Ohrgrößen.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Oktober 2017)

joraku schrieb:


> Wie lange musst du darauf warten?



Die Bestellung war am 30.9., danach hatte ich 7 Tage noch Zeit die Konfiguration zu ändern (hätte im Grunde das ganze Auto nochmal zusammenstellen und ändern können).  Jetzt seit ner Woche ist meine Fahrgestellnummer zugewiesen wurden und das Auto wird gebaut. Danach kommts via Bahn zum Hafen, wird verschifft nach Rotterdam und kommt dann in die CH (Autos für die EU werden in Tilburg NL endgefertigt, CH Autos kommen komplett vom Werk). Aktuell habe ich Ende Dezember bis Anfang Jänner Termin... also rund 3 Monate. Mal gucken... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Oktober 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die Bestellung war am 30.9., danach hatte ich 7 Tage noch Zeit die Konfiguration zu ändern (hätte im Grunde das ganze Auto nochmal zusammenstellen und ändern können).  Jetzt seit ner Woche ist meine Fahrgestellnummer zugewiesen wurden und das Auto wird gebaut. Danach kommts via Bahn zum Hafen, wird verschifft nach Rotterdam und kommt dann in die CH (Autos für die EU werden in Tilburg NL endgefertigt, CH Autos kommen komplett vom Werk). Aktuell habe ich Ende Dezember bis Anfang Jänner Termin... also rund 3 Monate. Mal gucken...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du Glück hast dann kannst du an Weihnachten mit einem neuen Auto los fahren  Oder du beginnst das nächste Jahr mit einem neuen auto, hast du es in dieser Farbe bestellt oder ist das nur ein Standardfoto?


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Oktober 2017)

Ist die Farbe die ich bestellt hab. Beim X meiner Frau is das Auto blau  Ich denke die werden alles daran setzten dass sie noch 2017 ausliefern können, als US Unternehmen zählen immer nur die Quartalszahlen  Hab ja Ende Quartal 3 bestellt und konnte dadurch schon ne quasi Gratisfinanzierung raus hauen, so dass ich das Geld nicht ins Auto investieren muss sondern damit nebenbei noch Geld verdienen kann  obwohl das für die grossen Akkus gar nicht vorgesehen war, die Aktion diente eher dazu die Modelle zu verkaufen die aus dem Programm fallen. Naja, mal sehen, der Ablauf von so nem Kauf ist bei Tesla schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn man vom klassischen Auto kommt.   Da gibt's keine Vetternwirtschaft oder andere Bevorzugung diverser Kunden. Jeder Kunde zahlt den gleichen Preis. Egal wer er ist oder wie viel er kauft. Wir haben an dem Samstag fast 250.000€ dort liegen lassen... und nicht mal nen Radsatz oder sonst was abgreifen können. Ohne Händlernetzwerk etc. kann man das halt so machen. Da muss kein Händler sich seinen Glaspalast finanzieren oder so, das sind immer direkte Werksbestellungen. Finde ich eigentlich gut das System.  Auf die Art behandelst du auch alle gleich.


----------



## Arrandale (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

- Philips BDM4037UW
- Intel Core i7 8700
- AsRock Z370M-ITX/ac


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Oktober 2017)

*Samsung Galaxy S8+ *... in Grau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Gerät wird mein MS Lumia 950XL mittelfristig ersetzen, weil MS ihr Mobiles BS aufgegeben haben, das 950XL wird als Zweit Geräte natürlich behalten.
Wenn man die unverschämt teuren Apfel Produkte wegnimmt - den doppelten Preis können/wollen sich nur die wohlhabenden leisten, haben wir bereist ein BS-Monopol, denn auch Blackberry hat bereits aufgegeben, die hart gesottenen fanatisch Firmentreuen dürfen sich auf die schultern klopfen, sie haben ihr Ziel Auswahl und Vielfalt zu verkleinern erreicht, *Sarkasmus* gratuliere *Sarkasmus*.


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt so viele gute quelloffene Customroms - damit hab ich kein Problem. Wenn alles außer Linux aussterben würde fände ich das auch nicht weiter bedenklich.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Oktober 2017)

"Was ich gerade fast gekauft hätte" xD
Ne RX 480 8GiB Red Devil für 245€ im Mindfactory SchnäppShop. Blöd, dass PayPal so lange geladen hat und ich die Karte damit verpasst hab x.x


----------



## Aemkeisdna (19. Oktober 2017)

Eine MSI GTX 1080 Gaming 8GB und total zufrieden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2017)

Neue Graka MSI GTX 1080ti Ti


----------



## Icedaft (19. Oktober 2017)

Eine Cherry MX-Board 3.0, MX-Red, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland leider nicht für mich, sondern für meinen Sohn, aber so kann ich vielleicht mal Testen, ob mir eine Mecha überhaupt liegen würde oder ob diese mir nicht doch vielleicht zu laut ist.


----------



## derTino (19. Oktober 2017)

Urlaub für Dezember und Januar gebucht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Oktober 2017)

Zwei Karten für eine Lesung von "Shakespeares Star Wars"


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Oktober 2017)

Iiyama G-Master G2730HSU-B1 Black Hawk


----------



## Flautze (21. Oktober 2017)

Wandhalterung für TV,
Bidirektionalen Signalkonverter,
LEDStreifen für selfmade Ambilight


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Oktober 2017)

Samsung Galaxy S8.. wollte eigentlich nicht, aber ich musste sowieso wechseln und das Angebot war fair


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Oktober 2017)

The Baboon Show Konzerttickets


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2017)

Blurays:

X-Men Collection 
Mad Max Collection


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2017)

derTino schrieb:


> Urlaub für Dezember und Januar gebucht.



Wo gehts hin? Meine Planung für 2018 => Nordirland

BTT: Im DSLR Forum zu nem guten Kurs geschossen => Olympus m.Zuiko 17mm F1.8 Objektiv


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Oktober 2017)

ebastler schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele gute quelloffene Customroms - damit hab ich kein Problem. Wenn alles außer Linux aussterben würde fände ich das auch nicht weiter bedenklich.


Man sieht doch was die Leute wollen, jedenfalls nichts Quelloffenes oder gar nur ansatzweise was anderes, darum hatte MS und Blackberry keine Chance, dasselbe sieht man auch bei Linux und dem Apfel BS die im Desktop kaum Marktanteile haben - gut bei Apfel liegt es an der Hardwarebindung, aber dennoch.
Wenn ich mir ansehe was MS geleistet hat um was komplett anderes aufzubauen kann ich nur sagen, Android und iOS sind im Vergleich dazu langsam bei der weiter Entwicklung, das wird ab jetzt noch weiter zunehmen diese langsamheit, warum auch was neues/besseres wenn kein anderer mehr aufzeigt was gehen könnte, alle wollen nur mehr im Strom schwimmen um ja nicht zu viele Prozent zu verlieren.
Es wäre grandios wenn man alle BS auf jedem Gerät installieren könnte, das würde die Chance eines anderen/neuartigen BS deutlich erhöhen, DASS wäre Kundenfreundlich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Oktober 2017)

Ozone Strike Battle, Razer Orochi 2013 und eventuell noch ein extra großes Mauspad. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## orca113 (26. Oktober 2017)

Zwei Ferrero Eichhörnchen


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Oktober 2017)

- The Talos Principe
- ETS2 Vive la France
- ETS2 Heavy Cargo

Alles aus dem aktuellen Steam Sale, mal sehen was ich im nächsten Sale so alles kaufen werde und bei euch?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2017)

Das auf Alu-Dibond


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das auf Alu-Dibondhttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171028/b0f07e309245639ee4dc82ea37abc4fa.jpg



Was genau ist das eigentlich? Kann da nicht so viel erkennen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

‘Los Moscos’, Mark Bradford, 2004 | Tate
Hab's in der Tate gesehen und mir gefiel's.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> ‘Los Moscos’, Mark Bradford, 2004 | Tate
> Hab's in der Tate gesehen und mir gefiel's.



Achso, ein Kunstwerk


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. Oktober 2017)

DOOM 3 BFG Edition für 7€ ,das muss man Kaufen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2017)

Logitech Maus G502 für mich und für Junior


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Oktober 2017)

Küchenarbeitsplatte, Tischbeine, Kantenumleimer, Wandabschlussleiste.


----------



## mardsis (31. Oktober 2017)

Ein gebrauchtes Thinkpad T440s.

Das alte Probook ist einfach zu schwer, langsam und das Display ist auch nicht wirklich toll, da musste jetzt was neues her.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. November 2017)

i3 2120, wird morgen abgeholt. 16,50€, das gute Stück


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. November 2017)

super mario odyssey


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2017)

*Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

Tropico 4 und Crysis 3 für Xbox360


----------



## Gamer090 (7. November 2017)

Jack Wolfskin Cold Terrain, Pinewood, hoffentlich sind die 130€ gut investiert in diese neuen Winterschuhe, Morgen früh müssen sie es beweisen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. November 2017)

Ich habe mir eine Hülle für mein Samsung Galaxy S8+ gekauft.
Das die Geräte heutzutage auch auf der Rückseite aus Glas ein müssen ist mir ein Graus, es reicht schon wenn die Hand ein klein wenig nass ist und das Ding gleitet einem davon, deswegen wurde eine Hülle gekauft, das Thema weswegen es die meisten kaufen ist bei mir eigentlich zweitrangig gewichtet, aber da die beschädigungsgefahr durch diese Glasdinger höher sind muss das natürlich auch berücksichtigt werden.
Ich habe mir aber eine sehr dünne Hülle gekauft die kaum Platz einnimmt, sonst könnte ich mir gleich ein klobiges überteuertes Apfel Gerät kaufen


----------



## Gripschi (8. November 2017)

Amazon Prime für meinen Vater.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. November 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Jack Wolfskin Cold Terrain, Pinewood, hoffentlich sind die 130€ gut investiert in diese neuen Winterschuhe, Morgen früh müssen sie es beweisen


Also ich kaufte schon 2 mal jetzt die Wolfskin All Terrain 7 oder wie die heißen. 
Ich hätte es nicht gedacht für den normalen Wanderer, oder als festen Winterschuh toll. Hätte ich zuvor NIEMALS gedacht.Auch Qualitativ

In den letzten 5 Wochen...
Kopfhörer: Panasonic HD geiles Teil
Monitor: Samsung C24FG70
AMD 1600X
Brocken 3
EKL Schneekanone 
Asus Crosshair Hero
Crucial 3000 Tactikal 16GiB
3x Silent Wings 3

Delongi Siebträger Maschiene
Greaf Kaffee Mühle

Blu Ray Filme:
Fight Club
Nothing Hill
Wonder Women
Bay Watch
Everest
The Great Wall
Inception
Doctor Strange

2x H7 130%+
Bremsscheiben/ Klötze Brembo für 2 Autos

JackWolfsSkin Funktion "Parker" 50%off Die teuerste Jacke meines Lebens..... wehe die Taugt nix

Mein Gott mein Post strotz ja Förmlich vor Dekadenz... Dabei bin ich doch Wirtschafliche Unterschicht. Die falsche Seite der Einkommenschere


----------



## joraku (8. November 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Mein Gott mein Post strotz ja Förmlich vor Dekadenz... Dabei bin ich doch Wirtschafliche Unterschicht. Die falsche Seite der Einkommenschere



Ach was. Wer so fleißig die Wirtschaft ankurbelt verrichtet doch einen Dienst an der Gesellschaft.  

Ich habe hier neulich im Forum eine SSD für den HTPC der Eltern gekauft. War dringend notwendig - genauso wie das Upgrade auf Win10.


----------



## taks (9. November 2017)

Neue Fussmatten fürs Auto


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. November 2017)

Flugtickets Bremen-Paris und zurück.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2017)

Blurays:

- The Last Samurai
- Collateral
- Jack Reacher
- 96 Hours Taken
- John Wick


----------



## Illuminatus17 (10. November 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Blurays:
> 
> - The Last Samurai
> - Collateral
> ...



Sehr gute Wahl 

Ich hab mir das Roccat Khan Pro gegönnt. Geiles Teil! Löst mein Cloud 1 ab.


----------



## orca113 (10. November 2017)

Xbox One X Project Scorpio Edition


----------



## Gamer090 (13. November 2017)

Lego Star Wars Das Erwachen der Macht Deluxe Edition bei G2A.com, habe schon ein paar Gameplayvideos geschaut und mir gefällt es.


----------



## dsdenni (13. November 2017)

Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. November 2017)

Hardware


----------



## Zeiss (17. November 2017)

Einen Schneidplotter
HeloCut


----------



## EyRaptor (17. November 2017)

4770k, z87 Board und einen Döner.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. November 2017)

Asus X370-Pro
R7 1700
16GB DDR-3000 in der Bling Bling Edition


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2017)

- Phanteks Eclipse P400S
- EKL Alpenföhn Ben Navis Advanced (ohne RGB )


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. November 2017)

Habe grade mein Nintendo Guthaben um 130€ aufgestockt 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen welches ganze ich kaufe ^^ 
Mal im konsolenbereich reinschauen hier auf pcgh


----------



## orca113 (20. November 2017)

Wolfenstein: The New Colossus im Blackfridaysale im Xbox Store


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2017)

Neue Fliesen für das Badezimmer und alles was dazu benötigt wird ( Duschkabine usw... ).


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. November 2017)

Nintendo Switch + Zelda + Mario

Hält mich hoffentlich ne Weile von Heroes of the Storm ab und hilft über die Weihnachtstage hinweg


----------



## Kuhprah (21. November 2017)

Zelda wird dich definitiv sehr viele Stunden in den Bann ziehen  Ich hab schon 200+ drauf.


----------



## Flautze (23. November 2017)

Sennheiser Urbanite Wireless XL bei Amazon.co.uk im Angebot + passendes Transportcase


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2017)

32 Gb Sandisk Micro SD Karte

Die Speicherplatzprobleme auf meinem Handy sind damit Geschichte.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2017)

Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk zum zweiten Mal. Stellt sich heraus, ich habs vor ein paar Tagen mit seinem Karton weggeschmissen ...


----------



## kloanabua (24. November 2017)

Fractal Design R5 Titanium mit Fenster auf Alternate. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BosnaMaster (24. November 2017)

Asus RT 88U...  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (24. November 2017)

- Fire HD 10 (2x)
- Hülle für Fire HD 10
- Scheibenwischer
- xbox One S Controller
- Fifa 18 PC
- Bluetooth Adapter
- Steam Link


----------



## Noname1987 (24. November 2017)

R7 1800x 
Asus prime x370 pro
16GB DDR4
Gtx 1080
Macho x2


----------



## NOQLEMIX (24. November 2017)

Xbox One S 500 GB inkl. Battlefield 1


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. November 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk zum zweiten Mal. Stellt sich heraus, ich habs vor ein paar Tagen mit seinem Karton weggeschmissen ...



Vielleicht solltest du dann einen besseren Lagerplatz für das Geschenk suchen. Weit weg vom Mülleimer 

Mein letzter Kauf: Winterstiefel und ne Fellmütze


----------



## Duvar (25. November 2017)

Hab mir heute folgendes gegönnt:

Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster (PS4): Playstation 4: Amazon.de: Games
Amazon.de: Siemens extreme Silence Power VSQ5X1230 Bodenstaubsauger Q5.0 (850 W, EEK B, 4 L Staubbeutelvolumen, Hochleistungs-Hygienefilter) schwarz
Amazon.de: HEPA Filter fur Siemens VSQ5X1230 & VSQ5X1238 Staubsauger Q 5.0 extrem silencePower wie original VZ154HFB von Microsafe(R)
Amazon.de: 20 Staubsaugerbeutel fur Siemens VSQ5X1230 & VSQ5X1238 Staubsauger Q 5.0 extrem silencePower wie original VZ41FGALL, Typ G, PowerProtect Typ G ALL von Microsafe(R)


----------



## ForceOne (27. November 2017)

Wellensteyn Chester Winter Titan.

Wird ja langsam kalt.


----------



## doncamill (27. November 2017)

Ein Steam Link direkt bei Steam im Shop für knappe 6€ zzgl Versand.

#NoBrainer


----------



## Tra6zon (27. November 2017)

Eine Apple Watch Series 3 GPS in schwarz
Apple Watch Nike+ Series 3 (GPS) Aluminium 42mm grau mit Sportarmband anthrazit/schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Einen neuen Monitor zum zocken auf FullHD von Iiyama
iiyama G-Master G2530HSU-B1 Black Hawk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein paar Spiele für meine relativ neue Nintendo Switch
Nintendo Switch Konsole, schwarz/grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (deutsch) (Switch) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Rocket League (deutsch) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/l-a-noire-deutsch-switch-a1687067.html

Ihr merkt schon es gab Weihnachtsgeld


----------



## tobse2056 (29. November 2017)

eine  ADATA XPG SX7000 512GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   für 145 Euro , bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen und ich hatte es satt immer spiele löschen zu müssen wenn eine meiner beiden 250gb SSD's voll waren


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2017)

Sowas
AudioCast – Cast for audio
Also Versuch damit das Autoradio in die 2010er zu hieven.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (30. November 2017)

-nach 15 Jahren mal wieder ein Pokemon Spiel (Ultra Mond)


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. November 2017)

Hasbro FurReal Friends B9071100 - Tyler der Königstiger


----------



## EyRaptor (30. November 2017)

Gtx 680, gtx 580, gtx 285
Um bei meiner GPU Sammlung die Nvidia Seite mal weiter auszubauen .


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. November 2017)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Hasbro FurReal Friends B9071100 - Tyler der Königstiger



Der ist ja mal voll knuffig c:
Aber 180€ UVP HolyFck?! O.o

Zu mir  
Trust GXT 658 Tytan 5.1 
RaspberryPi 3 B
16GB microSD


----------



## labernet (2. Dezember 2017)

8700k geköpft (rip muh moneh) vom @der8auer


----------



## mardsis (2. Dezember 2017)

2 Pullover, 1 T-Shirt, einen Lenovo Thinkpad 68+ Akku mit 72Wh und einen Mini-Displayport auf HDMI Adapter.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2017)

Head Extreme 12R Monstercombi Schlägertasche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2017)

Schmerztabletten, Kulinarien die einem das Verhungern vor dem Kühlschrank vermindern wegen einarmiger Zubereitung sowie Silberlinge für die Filmmaschine damit einem die Langeweile etwas vergeht.


----------



## Sir Demencia (3. Dezember 2017)

Oculus Rift gebraucht gekauft für 350 Öcken in 1A Zustand. Flasht ziemlich.


----------



## Manu98 (3. Dezember 2017)

Eiskratzer 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thoast3 (4. Dezember 2017)

- HTC U Ultra weiß für 249€
- 2x Panzerglas für's Ultra
- 2x USB-Type-C-auf-USB-Type-A-Kabel


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (6. Dezember 2017)

Denon AVR X3400H, als Ersatz für meinen Denon AVR 2310. 
Ein Traum (schon allein die WLAN Funktion und Internet Radio...)


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2017)

Christbaum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat das scheis Ding einen Schukostecker... muss morgen erstmal einen Adapter kaufen gehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2017)

Neue Lampen ( Kinderzimmer,Flur und Wohnzimmer ).


----------



## Zeiss (6. Dezember 2017)

-> ein Lederlenkrad für unseren Zafira B
-> ein Ladegerät
-> ein ///M Lenrkad für meinen 8er


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Dezember 2017)

Einen Schofar aus Israel.


----------



## Siffer81 (7. Dezember 2017)

Eine DJI Phantom 4 Pro Obsidian Drohne.


----------



## labernet (8. Dezember 2017)

Fractal Design Core 500


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Dezember 2017)

JBG3

Richtig gutes Album. Mal wieder.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Dezember 2017)

Homefront für ohne Geld


----------



## mardsis (9. Dezember 2017)

WLAN-Repeater TP-Link TL-WA855RE


----------



## hoffgang (9. Dezember 2017)

Doom das Brettspiel.

Wenn Weihnachten die Clique sich wieder im Heimatland trifft gibts schönen besinnlichen Spieleabend...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2017)

Neus Case für´s Handy


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Dezember 2017)

Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Dezember 2017)

Age of Empires II HD


----------



## ForceOne (10. Dezember 2017)

Mantel
Sonax Gummipfleger


----------



## mardsis (10. Dezember 2017)

Ein 14 Zoll IPS Full-HD Display von AU Optronic für mein ThinkPad T440s.


----------



## ebastler (11. Dezember 2017)

mardsis schrieb:


> Ein 14 Zoll IPS Full-HD Display von AU Optronic für mein ThinkPad T440s.


Das hätte ich gern... Muss mal schauen ob ich mein teildefektes LG Panel auf Garantie ersetzt kriege und ob ich es schaffe dem Support das gute AUO Panel abzuschwatzen. Wäre mir deutlich lieber als noch ein LG, aber ich bin froh wenn ich überhaupt ein Neues kriege.


----------



## the_leon (15. Dezember 2017)

Creative Soundblaster Z
mal sehen ob se was taugt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2017)

Gutenbergisches Internet -> eine Tageszeitung
Dazu mal wieder mit ohne Geld ein Game


----------



## taks (16. Dezember 2017)

Ein paar Beschläge um meinen Küchentisch endlich fertig zu bauen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2017)

Badezimmer Artikel


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Dezember 2017)

1 Jahr Premium-Account bei World of Warships


----------



## Cuzzle187 (17. Dezember 2017)

Neue Farbe auf der Haut


----------



## Motherboard007 (19. Dezember 2017)

Geschenk für die Freundin!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Dezember 2017)

Passend zur Uhr und App, die Balance-Waage von Polar


----------



## Noname1987 (20. Dezember 2017)

Weihnachtsgeschenke, Porto für ein Paket... überraschend preisgünstig.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Dezember 2017)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Der ist ja mal voll knuffig c:
> Aber 180€ UVP HolyFck?! O.o
> 
> Zu mir
> ...



Den gabs für 130,00 im Angebot 

PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Devil
hab keinen Bock mehr zu Warten und schon gar nicht auf bessere Preise. (Hab allerdings die nicht Golden Sample erworben, dafür aber durch Vitamin B "nur" 260,00€ gelöhnt.)


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2017)

Nvidia 8800 gtx


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2017)

Felgenreiniger & Silikon-Spray gekauft und ein Xiaomi Mi A1 in Auftrag gegeben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Dezember 2017)

*Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

SONY PlayStation 4 Pro 1TB Schwarz + FIFA 18 + PS Plus 14 Tage für 296,65€.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Dezember 2017)

*Ein Zusätzliches Dark Power Pro 11 750W *Scheinbar ist bei mir der Lüfter zu laut^^. Der ist im Idle ja fast so laut wie meine WD HDD...In jedem Fall kommt das neue rein und das 2 jahre alte wird als defekt verkauft. weil es schon mal geöffnet wurde aber nicht veränderst weil die Silent Wing 3 140mm nicht die korrekten werte haben!!Aber sonst Tadellos Funktioniert..Leider
*Und 2 Zusätzliche Silent Wings 3 *weil die Verbliebenen beiden Pure Wings 2 von Haus aus sehr laute Lager haben.
Eigentlich wollte ich noch eine SSD von Crucial kaufen weil eine  2 Jahre alte-trotz Moderne WD HDD doch eine ziemliche Lautstärke Produziert. Aber Da warte ich noch auf "Noch" bessere Preise.


----------



## _daveee_ (28. Dezember 2017)

Array


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Dezember 2017)

Sennheiser Momentum 2 in Elfenbein


----------



## taks (29. Dezember 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sennheiser Momentum 2 in Elfenbein



Die On- oder Overear?


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Dezember 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Die On- oder Overear?


Over Ear, On Ear gefällt mir nicht so gut und der Preisunterschied ist nicht so gross


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (30. Dezember 2017)

Nen Dual-Monitorarm


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Dezember 2017)

Noctua Spannungsadapter für 3-Pin-Lüfter und ein Y-Kabel für 3-Pin-Lüfter. 

Mal gucken, ob wir dadurch den Rechner der besseren Hälfte relevant leiser kriegen und die LED-Lüfter immer noch leuchten. Sonst müssen die Lüfter raus, leise beleuchtete PWM-Lüfter gefunden, eingebaut und zusammen mit dem CPU-Kühler an dessen 4-Pin geschaltet werden. Bin gespannt.

/edit:

Nachdem ich eben fast durchgedreht bin bei "Wartungsarbeiten" am Katzenkratzbaum (s. "Was macht ihr gerade?"-Thread), kurzentschlossen einen anscheinend stabilen und noch dazu außergewöhnlich gut aussehenden Kratzbaum geordert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackAcetal (31. Dezember 2017)

sooo nachdem ich mir seit einem halben Jahr nix mehr geleistet habe und somit ein ,für meine Verhältnisse, kleines Vermögen angespart und nun habe ich davon einen Teil in eine GAINWARD GTX1080 GLH investiert bei Mindfactory.

Somit kann ich mit neuer GPU Power ins neue Jahr starten.

Einen guten Rutsch euch allen noch


----------



## the_leon (1. Januar 2018)

HW Labs Black Ice Nemesis GTS240 und ein Aquaero 6 XT


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2018)

Neue Armbanduhr


----------



## labernet (1. Januar 2018)

neue mechanische Tastatur und Gewichtheberhilfen (keine normalen Handschuhe an sich)


----------



## BloodSteam (2. Januar 2018)

Logitech C920 fürs Streaming


----------



## taks (4. Januar 2018)

Ein SNES Mini als Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen Bruder


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Ein SNES Mini als Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen Bruder



Den kann man noch kaufen? Ich dachte der wäre total ausverkaut?


----------



## taks (4. Januar 2018)

Mediamarkt hat erstaunlicherweise im Onlineshop auf Lager. Sind aber nurnoch ~5 Stück.
Reservieren, kurz nach Chur düsen und abholen ^^


----------



## mardsis (5. Januar 2018)

Eine M.2 MX300 mit 525GB. Eigentlich ist das nicht meine liebste SSD, aber bei dem Preis von knapp 100€ exkl. Versand habe ich dann doch zugeschlagen.

/EDIT: Das war ein Outletartikel, also ein Einzelstück und kein Angebot.


----------



## cap82 (5. Januar 2018)

Wer hätte vor ein paar Jahren mal gedacht, dass aktuelle SSD's mal die Hälfte von aktuellen RAM Kit's kosten...


----------



## mardsis (7. Januar 2018)

Habe mal meine Amazon-Gutscheine auf den Kopf gehauen und mir alle Kleinigkeiten besorgt die ich schon lange kaufen wollte 

- Office 2016 Key
- 4 DVDs
- Laptop Sleeve
- Buch "How the Thinkpad changed the world - and is shaping the future"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Januar 2018)

Geschirrspüle kaputt, aber Alternate ist auch da billig


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Januar 2018)

Nen neuen Nintendo DS.. nachdem der alte wie es aussieht hinüber ist


----------



## labernet (10. Januar 2018)

endlich die letzten Teile für mein SFF Build

ASRock Z370 Fatal1ty itx
Corsair SF 600
Alphacool Eisbär 280mm


----------



## sirDav1d (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> SONY PlayStation 4 Pro 1TB Schwarz + FIFA 18 + PS Plus 14 Tage für 296,65€.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Wahrscheinlich zu spät aber kann man da nicht direkt den Link mit ranhängen?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Januar 2018)

Logitech G810 für 59€, Phanteks Halos 14 RGB für 10€, ne Monitorhalterung welche ich jetzt bereue weil sie nur meinen jetzigen mit 7kg trägt aber keine zukünftigen Gaming Monitore weil diese meistens 10kg wiegen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2018)

Wie üblich ein paar Filme und dann gab es noch Rauchkraut für die Friedenspfeife und Feuerwasser und die gewöhnlichen Sachen die man durch die Kauleiste schubbert


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2018)

Einen 2 i7 6950X


----------



## derTino (13. Januar 2018)

Grundausstattung Medizin bei DocMorris. Mit der Zeit wurde dieses und jenes leer.


----------



## labernet (14. Januar 2018)

Ein DT880 + Conrad DAC


----------



## nikon87 (14. Januar 2018)

Nagelneue ASUS GTX1080 Ti FE für meinen neuen Rechner. Kostenpunkt: 500€ glatt...das Jahr fängt gut an für mich...


----------



## beren2707 (14. Januar 2018)

SMSL M3  für die abgerauchte Asus Xonar Essence ST  im Rechner meiner Freundin.


----------



## DaXXes (15. Januar 2018)

Gestern:
"Life is strange: Before the storm"
Gab es mit allen 4 Episoden für 17 € als Wochenend-Angebot auf Steam 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Einen überteuerten Kaffee im IC von Hannover nach Gütersloh.


Sei lieber froh, überhaupt einen Kaffee bekommen zu haben. Ich erwische irgendwie immer die IC "ohne gastronomisches Angebot", da gibt's dann gar nix


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Januar 2018)

Yu-Gi-Oh DUEL DISC


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Januar 2018)

Die Razer Deathstalker Chroma und ein Roccat Kanga XXL Mousepad


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Januar 2018)

Eine Radeon x1950xtx, 3 120mm Silentwings 3 und 1 140mm Silentwings 3


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2018)

Alpenföhn Ben Nevis


----------



## beren2707 (18. Januar 2018)

Ein Fractal Design Define R6 für ~86€.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Januar 2018)

Nachdem Windows als mobiles OS ja nun wirklich tod ist, suche ich nach einem neuen System. Aktuell habe ich parallel ein Blackberry mit deren Android, aber so richtig glücklich bin ich damit nicht.

Daher habe ich gerade mal ein HTC One M9 aus China bestellt ...  um Lineage OS auszuprobieren. Vielleicht werde ich damit glücklicher.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Januar 2018)

Ein Ticket für die CMT in Stuttgart. Online mal gleich 2€ billiger als Vor-Ort


----------



## Arrandale (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&amp;quot; Thread*

Ein Honor View 10 6/128G und eine Ducky One TKL PBT mit MX-Black Switches.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Januar 2018)

Auf der CMT meinen Urlaub für den Herbst gebucht (3% Messerabatt mitgenommen)
Einen neuen Hut (Aussie-Style aus Leder)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2018)

Einen neuen TV von Panasonic für´s Wohnzimmer.


----------



## EyRaptor (23. Januar 2018)

rx 460 2GB als echter schnapper.

Eigentlich wollte ich eine Rx 480/580 als Polaris Vertreter in meiner Sammlung, allerdings ist das bei den aktuellen Preisen ziemlich ... schwierig.


----------



## Siffer81 (26. Januar 2018)

Ein Zweiter Akku für meine Dji Phantom 4 Pro Obsidian.  [emoji6][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arrandale (26. Januar 2018)

Einen Asus Strix XG32V.


----------



## commodore128d (26. Januar 2018)

2x GTX 780 für 90€ zusammen


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Januar 2018)

- Socken
- Pullover

Da im Moment gerade Ausverkauf ist musste ich natürlich einkaufen gehen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Januar 2018)

Ne Djembé. Endlich Zeit für eine feine Handtrommel.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Januar 2018)

commodore128d schrieb:


> 2x GTX 780 für 90€ zusammen



wooot ... krasser deal  gratulation


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Januar 2018)

Array


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> *PHILIPS S5110/06 Rasierer *


Eine Großpackung Zwieback wäre da günstiger 

Ein paar Filmchen wie üblich und einen hübschen Kochtopf für meine Höllenschmiede und da meine Reisekasse nicht Tagedieben oder Wegelageren heimgesucht wurde hatte ich noch ein paar Piaster für eine Rubbelkarte für Steam übrig


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Januar 2018)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eine Großpackung Zwieback wäre da günstiger
> 
> Ein paar Filmchen wie üblich und einen hübschen Kochtopf für meine Höllenschmiede und da meine Reisekasse nicht Tagedieben oder Wegelageren heimgesucht wurde hatte ich noch ein paar Piaster für eine Rubbelkarte für Steam übrig


Du rasierst dich mit Zwieback??


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Januar 2018)

FJALLBO TV-Bank   - IKEA um damit das Wohnzimmer zu vervollständigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2018)

be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W und WD-40 100ml


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2018)

Sony MP3 Player (wasserdicht fürs Schwimmen)
Luftfilter fürs TöffTöff
neue 1-Jahres Lizenz für meinen Kaspersky


----------



## Die_Himbeere (30. Januar 2018)

Eine Ps4 pro,
4k PC Bildschirm 
Monster hunter world & uncharted 4


----------



## commodore128d (30. Januar 2018)

commodore128d schrieb:


> 2x GTX 780 für 90€ zusammen



Nachtrag dazu:
Die eine Karte ist ein Palit Referenzmodell, die andere eine Super Jetstream mit 6GB sogar!


----------



## taks (30. Januar 2018)

Delonghi EC 685.M




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (31. Januar 2018)

Ne Xbox One Scorpio mit nen paar Games, obwohl bereits eine Xbox One S, mit der auch nicht gespielt wird, vorhanden war ... 
Meine Spontankäufe werden immer merkwürdiger.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Januar 2018)

Gut, gehört zwar eigentlich zu den _alltäglichen, uninteressanten Dingen_ (Thread-Beschreibung 1. Post), wenn da nicht ein vom Hersteller zertifizierter Zusatznutzen wäre... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du rasierst dich mit Zwieback??


Aber nur feucht damit es keine Rötungen an meiner zarten Haut gibt

Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 " Season Edition ". Ich kaufe zwar normal kein Extragedöns aber mit allem drin immerhin noch 10 Piaster billiger als das normale Game.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2018)

Batman - The Enemy Within


----------



## Zeiss (1. Februar 2018)

SpeedPort W724V Typ C


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2018)

Achja und 2x AVM Fritz!DECT 301


----------



## kleinerEisbär (2. Februar 2018)

Eine VEGA 64 Limited Edition


----------



## Arrandale (2. Februar 2018)

Ne Fritzbox 7590.


----------



## Doleo (3. Februar 2018)

Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Februar 2018)

Erste Hilfe Verbandset, ich habe in 2 Apotheken nachgefragt ob die so etwas haben aber ich musste es im Supermarkt kaufen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Februar 2018)

HDMI-Kabel zum verbinden des PC mit dem TV.
Ich habe mir viele im MM angesehen, aber ich denke 90% davon sind Beschiss am Kunden - von den Herstellern und nicht von MM, es waren sündhaft teure dabei die aber wohl kaum bis gar nicht besser als die günstigsten sind.


----------



## D0pefish (4. Februar 2018)

LG 32UD59 vom Händler aus Übersee. Da ist mir wohl gerade nach jahrelangem Aussitzen der Geduldsfaden gerissen. Konnte ich nicht noch eine Woche oder besser sechs Monate warten?  Wenn der Monitor das macht, was auf dem Papier steht, und wie abgebildet auftritt, wäre ich ja schon zufrieden. Die Rezensionen sehen im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Geräten erst einmal ganz gut aus. Bisher keine Vorhöfe, Gesumme, Schluchten und Pixelfehler in Sicht...  Bin gespannt, ob ich nur einen Daytripper zu viel hatte, denn bisher habe ich noch kein brauchbares 4K-Allround-Panel gesehen, wobei man das Allround auch weglassen kann. Ist sicher so nen lofi VA-loswerd-Resteverkauf... ich ahns schon  hehe  geht blos nie mit mir einkaufen


----------



## endorph1ne (5. Februar 2018)

Monster Hunter World
HyperX Alloy FPS MX-Red (nach 15 Jahren endlich eine neue Tastatur, sehr wertig verarbeitet  )


----------



## NOQLEMIX (5. Februar 2018)

WD 6 TB My Book
Dank der 18% Rabatt auf das gesamte Sortiment beim Media Markt konnte ich da nicht widerstehen.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (12. Februar 2018)

16GB G.Skill Trident 4300 RGB für über 300€ ... ^_^


----------



## labernet (12. Februar 2018)

120x15mm noctua case fan, rgb led strip, laser presenter und kleinkram :o


----------



## dgeigerd (12. Februar 2018)

Nochmals 2 nb-eloop Lüfter für meinen PC und nen DP auf HDMI adapter für die PSVR


----------



## mardsis (12. Februar 2018)

Gestern die 500GB SSD 850 EVO aus dem Mindstar,
Heute ein Lenovo K6 Note weil mein A5 2016 gestern das zeitliche gesegnet hat... (und am Freitag habe ich noch eine neue Glasscheibe für die Rückseite bestellt...)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Februar 2018)

Einen Tallit
8 kg Whey
30 Liter Sprit
Ein paar Sachbücher zu antiken, mesopotamischen Kulturen


----------



## orca113 (13. Februar 2018)

Einige Tonnen Pflastersteine


----------



## Noname1987 (13. Februar 2018)

- Skiurlaub
- Monster Hunter World
- g933 Headset


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2018)

Autoradio mit nötigem Zubehör, eine Blache fürs Motorrad und ne Birne damit man im Keller auch was sieht ^^

- Kenwood Corp. KMM-203
- Hama Radio-Adapterblende 1-DIN für Opel, Schwarz
- Inakustik STAR MP3 3.5mm Stereo-Klinken Anschlusskabel (0.75m, Weiss)
- Sandisk Ultra Fit V2 (16GB, USB 3.0)
- Osram Star Classic (E27, 2452lm, 20W)


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Februar 2018)

Eine HD 2900xt von Ebay


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2018)

Bissl neues Spielzeug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2018)

Einen neuen Rucksack mit 30L Fassungsvermögen, reicht auch für einen kurzen Urlaub oder wenn man über das Wochende weg ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Februar 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Einen neuen Rucksack mit 30L Fassungsvermögen, reicht auch für einen kurzen Urlaub oder wenn man über das Wochende weg ist.



Eh, das dachte ich auch mal. Dann fing ich an zwei ThinkPads mit mir herumzuschleppen ...   


@Topic:
Hm, letzter Kauf heute war eine neue Sattelstütze, nachdem die letzte in voller Fahrt verloren gegangen ist. War auch mal ein interessantes Erlebnis.


----------



## Uziflator (15. Februar 2018)

22mm Schlangebohrer
 PS4 Pro,
144Hz Monitor
 neue Akku Zahnbürste
 InEars
 neue Brille
Hosen
Schuhe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

Wie so oft ein wenig Nachschub für das Heimkino aus dem Bereich Klassiker / Oldies, etwas für die Kauleiste und ein wenig für den Genuss


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Februar 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eh, das dachte ich auch mal. Dann fing ich an zwei ThinkPads mit mir herumzuschleppen ...



Wat  , warum denn das?

@Topic: Mal wieder neue Wärmeleitpaste... 1 mal Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut + 1mal IC Diamond


----------



## Duvar (15. Februar 2018)

Ach hab eben auch Flüssigmetall bestellt. Ein netter User hier leiht mir zum Glück seinen Delid Die Mate 2.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2018)

Jedes Jahr eine neuen Sprache lernen. Dieses Jahr ist Ruby (via Rails) dran. Deswegen

Buch: Agile Web Development with Rails 5.1

gekauft.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Februar 2018)

Hab heute meinen neuen Spiele-PC bekommen  
sysProfile: ID: 158715 - lll
5GHz+Ti tun der Seele gut


----------



## labernet (15. Februar 2018)

Buch: 12 Rules for Life - An Antidote to Chaos


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (16. Februar 2018)

Nen 3,5mm Lautsprecher und Mic zu 4Pol Stecker weil Amazon es wohl versäumt hat diesen in meine Verpackung vom Headset zu packen und ein Asus Zenpad 10.1.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2018)

Ein paar Games von Onkel Steam die mich schon etwas länger reizten


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2018)

Eine Logitech g502 und ein Paar Nike Free RN 2017 im Angebot bei Nike


----------



## maaaaatze (17. Februar 2018)

Logitech MX Master
19" Rackablage
UBNT Unifi AP AC LR
Raspberry PI 3
Tough Switch Pro 8 POE
Meanwell 5V Netzteil

und div. Bastelmaterial an Schrauben usw. um das auch alles zu verbauen ;>


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Februar 2018)

- Lego Jurassic World
- The Turing Test

Beides bei Steam gerade vergünstigt im Angebot zu einem Preis der einfach passt


----------



## kleinerEisbär (20. Februar 2018)

Nen Steelseries Siberia 800 im Angebot bei Comtech, konnte man wirklich nicht nein sagen^^


----------



## berti86 (20. Februar 2018)

Gestern erst StardewValley  Bockt übelst


----------



## joraku (21. Februar 2018)

Ein neues Whiteboard, Stifte und Magnete. 

Hoffentlich kann ich damit dann einige Notizzettel (ich mag diese ganzen Notiz-Apps nicht) verbannen. ^^


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2018)

Corsair K63 Wireless
Corsair K63 Lapboard
Logitech MX Master

Und aktuell in der Dongle Hölle weil der BT-Adapter wiedererwartend kein 4.0 kann.


----------



## doncamill (22. Februar 2018)

Ein Ersatzdisplay für mein SE. Hab es am WE leider gespidert:/


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. Februar 2018)

Supreme Cards Tee + **** the world Tee


----------



## BloodSteam (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

BeQuiet! Dark Power P11 1000W -> BeQuiet! Pure Power 10 400W
+120€ in der Tasche. Gleich ist das Mobo auch wech... und wieder +100€ in der Tasche.

Mit dem Netzteil wollte Ich es i9 Build machen, jedoch ist mir das ganze Geld zu schade, bin jetzt irgendwie mehr in Autos (Nach 8-9 Jahren PC suchten) :p


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Februar 2018)

Fahrwerk: Eibach Pro Kit für den kleinen 3.2
Dom/Stützlager Vorne Hinten 
Lagerteller
Querlenker+ Buchsen vorne  4x (oben/unten)
Staubschutz manschentten Federbein
6 Liter Automatik Getriebeöl + Adaptive
5 Liter Motoröl
Ölfilter
Luftfilter
Scheibenheber Gestänge
Beulen Doktor
Neue Motorhaube
Kotflügel Schlossträger
Scheinwerfer
Koppelstangen.
LederPflege
Inneraum Filter
Glas Politur
Und ne Komplett Lackierung
Damit der kleine Mal wieder etwas Hübscher ist... Kein Unfall.

Das in den Letzten Tagen. Heute nur die Querlenker und Domlager
Gestern die Eibach Fahrerksfedern


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2018)

Naja gekauft habe ich ein Blutdruckmessgerät. Wenn das auch zählt: Meinen Magenta 1 in ein Zuhause Start umgewandelt und von 16 Mbit nach 50Mbit gewechselt.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Februar 2018)

_Blade Runner 2049_ Blu-ray im schicken 4K-Steelbook. 

Die 2049er Steelbooks (egal ob 4K oder "normal" mit Bonus-Disc) sind im Laden schwer bis fast gar nicht (mehr) zu kriegen. Nur noch in der e-Bucht.
Und doch bin ich hier im örtlichen _Satürnchen_ (Mini-Ausgabe des Hamburger Saturn) fündig geworden und es gesellt sich nun zum Einhorn-Steelbook von Blade Runner ins Regal.


----------



## cap82 (25. Februar 2018)

- Nen i7 8700k
- Ne Logitech K830 für die Couch
- Win 10 Pro
- Xbox One Wireless Controller + Wireless Adapter
- Casio FX991 DE
- Ne Blackroll Box für die Wehwehchen (so genial..)

Ach und ne Sensei 310...


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Februar 2018)

Ne Nähmaschine


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2018)

Gerade wieder Blurays bestellt:

- Starship Troopers Uncut
- Logan
- Life


----------



## taks (2. März 2018)

Neue Identitätskarte. Die Alte war schon 2 Monate abgelaufen ^^


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2018)

1x Dusche demontieren
1x Raumsparwanne Riho Geta
1x neue Anschlüsse
1x Glas-Duschabtrennung
1x angebohrte Fliesen ersetzen
Etc. pp.

Ich sag mal so: 1080TI SLI wäre nach wie vor billiger, aber es hält auch hoffentlich etwas länger.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2018)

Die Rapoo VPRO V500. 
Weil es eine der günstigsten Mechas ist, mich das Design und die Funktionalität (TKL, _keine_ bescheuerten Makro-Tasten) ansprechen und ich sie letztens endlich mal bei Saturn probetippen konnte. Da musste ich bei 29€ Sonderpreis direkt zuschlagen.


----------



## chaotium (2. März 2018)

Das Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 fürs neue Projekt


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (2. März 2018)

Corel Painter 2017 ML

Painter 2017 ML: Amazon.de: Software

Bei den preis musste ich einfach zuschlagen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. März 2018)

3dMark von Steam
Aber nicht weil ich Schwanzvergleich spielen will - das ist nur was für Kinder, sondern nur um zu sehen ob alles in Ordnung ist, bei jeder neuen Win10 und Grafikkartentreiber-Version.


----------



## maaaaatze (3. März 2018)

8x NiteIze Fugure 9


----------



## ForceOne (7. März 2018)

Endlich einen neuen Monitor: AG322QCX

Wollte mich etwas vergrößern und auf WQHD setzen, zusätzlich bin ich auf curved gespannt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. März 2018)

Honeywell Thera 2 mit Nullstellung, Thermostatkopf, T9001W0


----------



## Rheinlaender (10. März 2018)

MSI X299 GAMING PRO CARBON + Intel Core i7-7740X 
und noch nen BMW 118D


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2018)

Ich hab die Woche gekauft: Zwei Noblechair Icon (Frau und Ich) und damit meinen 10 jahre alten Bürostuhl und ihren Ikea "Werner" Billigstuhl ersetzt.

Absolut empfehlenswerte Anschaffung. So bequem hab ich noch nie vorm PC gesessen.


----------



## Cyco89 (12. März 2018)

Habe mir ebenfalls gerade erst einen Noblechair Epic gekauft! Absolut Spitze das Ding und macht auch optisch echt was her!


----------



## kleinerEisbär (13. März 2018)

Bei mir ist es der Omega von Secretlab geworden, best angelegte 300$ überhaupt 

Aber gestern gabs erstmal den Samsung CHG90, Größe ist wirklich nett, Auflösung wird es wohl vorrübergehend tun


----------



## bofri (16. März 2018)

Nachdem ich erfahren musste, dass die Watercool Eheim 12V eingestellt wurde  konnte ich gestern eine gute erhaltende Gebrauchte ergattern, zum Schnäppchen Preis.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. März 2018)

Ein Konzertticket (Lygo + Baboon Show) für eine Freundin.


----------



## Pikus (16. März 2018)

Zwar vorgestern gekauft, aber heute angekommen: Eine Ducky One 2 mit blauen Switches. Bin soweit absolut begeistert


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. März 2018)

Hab mir einen neuen Bildschirm für den Zweit-PC gekauft, einen *ViewSonic XG3240C*.
Der Monitor ist zwar relativ neu am Markt und habe daher kaum Informationen in Form von Tests gefunden, jedoch habe ich einen Schuss ins Blaue riskiert.
Ich bin zufrieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (20. März 2018)

ne gebrauchte Canon EOS 80D, nix dran sämtliches Zubehör mit OVP und verpackter Bedienungsanleitung


----------



## labernet (20. März 2018)

Sennheiser HD 4.50 BTNC, kann In-Ears absolut nicht mehr ausstehen beim Sport.


----------



## mardsis (21. März 2018)

Einen Dell U2713H. Extrem günstig weil ein paar Angaben bei Ebay falsch waren. Jetzt nur hoffen das auch alles einwandfrei läuft.


----------



## Rheinlaender (24. März 2018)

2500K, 2600K, 7740X, 4670K, Maximus V Formula, P8P67-Pro, Z87-GD65 und jede Menge mehr ....


----------



## Gamer090 (25. März 2018)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> 2500K, 2600K, 7740X, 4670K, Maximus V Formula, P8P67-Pro, Z87-GD65 und jede Menge mehr ....



Fängst du an Hardware zu sammeln oder... ?  

Bei mir, Nier Automata, ist ganz nett aber nur mit Gamepad gut steuerbar.


----------



## Zeiss (25. März 2018)

Gigabyte P55-UD3 mit einem i7-870


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2018)

3 Nächte in Oberstdorf


----------



## taks (26. März 2018)

Kingston UV400 (240GB, 2.5") für 50€ 
Nen Flamingo-Schwimmreifen ^^
Und dann noch einen Schalter für meine Schnapsbar-Beleuchtung


----------



## clown44 (26. März 2018)

2 Blue-ray's ( Rapunzel - Neu Verföhnt und Mord im Orientexpress )
und einen neuen WLan-Stick ( TP-Link Archer T4U )


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2018)

drei Blu-Ray's: 
- Wonder Woman (4K Ultra HD + 2D Blu-ray)
- Valerian - Die Stadt der tausend Planeten (3D Blu-ray)
- Atomic Blonde (4K Ultra HD + Blu-ray 2D) 


 Für mein nächstes Auto: 
- gebrauchte Alu Sommerräder für 1300€
- Felgenständer
- Reifentaschen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. März 2018)

Zwar nicht heute, sondern am Samstag: Hochbett mit Schreibtischunterkonstruktion


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2018)

Blurays:

Terminator
Terminator 2
Total Recall
Predator

Ein paar Arnie Klassiker welche noch in meiner Sammlung gefehlt haben.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. März 2018)

32 GB DDR4 2400 RAM für 190 € 
Zusammen mit meinen bereits vorhandenen 16 GB wäre das "Problemgebiet" jetzt auch abgedeckt. 48 GB sollten für die nächsten Jahre reichen. Fehlt jetzt nur noch ein neues Mobo + CPU 
Da warte ich aber noch auf Ryzen 2 und die X470 Boards.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. März 2018)

XSPC Raystorm Pro White AM4 CPU-Block
XSPC EX280 Radiator
XSPC ION Ausgleichsbehälter
XSPC Anschlüsse G1/4 auf 16/11 Black Chrome 8x
XSPC 90° Winkel Drehbar G1/4 auf IG1/4 Black chrome 4x
Alphacool DDC310 Complete Edition Acryl
EK ZMT 3m Schlauch
Techflex Sleeve White 3m
Phobya Schrumpfschlauch weiß 60cm
Bitfenix Spectre Pro PWM 140 Weiß 2x


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. März 2018)

Ein iPhone SE für die bessere Hälfte.


----------



## Bash0r (28. März 2018)

2x Klipsch RP 160M
1x Klipsch RP 440C


----------



## mardsis (29. März 2018)

Ein Lenovo ThinkPad L540 für meinen Nachbarn


----------



## labernet (30. März 2018)

ne neue Gefrierfachtür für meinen Kühlschrank :S


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2018)

Eine Razer Ornate (Standard) Tastatur und ein Razer Leviathan Soundsystem.

Werde beiden im Laufe des Tages eventuell in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. März 2018)

Die erste Staffel von Battlestar Galactica in der OV auf Prime.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2018)

LG OLED55C7D


----------



## chaotium (1. April 2018)

Intel Core i7-8700K
ASUS Maximus X HERO, Intel Z370 Mainboard, RoG - Sockel 1151
Western Digital Green 2,5 Zoll SSD, SATA 6G - 120 GB


----------



## Kuhprah (1. April 2018)

Musste 4 Haken haben um meine Winterräder an die Wand zu hängen


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (3. April 2018)

Habe mir 5x XXL Ritex Gummis im Paket für 22 EUR bei einem Amazon Marketplace Händler bestellt. Geliefert wurden dann 10x XXL Gummis für den selben Preis. Das reicht jetzt für eine weile


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. April 2018)

Einen Tallit und 3 Kippot. 
Achja, und ein paar Schuhe. Bei Metro gibt es grad 20% auf alle Schuhe.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2018)

letzte Woche: Sony FDR-X3000RFDI Travel Kit für 436,99€ 

9.04.18: SanDisk Extreme PRO microSDXC 64GB Kit


----------



## labernet (11. April 2018)

Blair's Mega Death Sauce with Liquid Rage

Mal schaun, ob meine Zunge morgen noch lebt


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. April 2018)

Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Crysis 2

Alles auf Steam gekauft.
Da meine Physischen DVD-Versionen sich nicht installieren lassen wollten, warum auch immer, keine Ahnung ob es an den Kopierschutzsystemen auf den Datenträgern, an dem externen Laufwerk oder oder an Windows10 lag, womöglich lag es auch an irgendeiner Kombination.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2018)

Blurays mal wieder:

AVP
Prometheus &Alien Covenant Box


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. April 2018)

Starway Fleet auf Steam. Nette Hommage an Wing Commander.


----------



## Siffer81 (17. April 2018)

Ein RC-Auto, und zwar ein Traxxas X-Maxx 8S Rot, dazu 2 Akkus, Swaytronic Lipo 14.8V 8200mAh TRX und das passende Ladegerät HRC-Racing Dual-Star Pro 2x200W.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist meiner, neu und schon Dreckig


----------



## Gast201808102 (18. April 2018)

dinge, die die welt nicht braucht... aber sie angenehmer macht. 

SONY KD-49XE8005 49 Zoll LED TV kaufen | SATURN
SAMSUNG RL 30 J 3405 SS/EG Kuhlgefrierkombination kaufen | SATURN
Lagomat Day-Date | Ruheraum |
... und den rechner in der sig.


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2018)

*Phillips 55POS9002/12 OLED TV*
Dritter Versuch einen OLED-TV zu bekommen. Der Erste ging dem Spediteur von Euronics "verloren"(da hat jetzt wohl jemand ein Top LG Gerät Zuhause), den Zweiten hielt Amazon für einen Hack des Kontos und der Dritte soll jetzt von Mediamarkt kommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2018)

Heckenschere


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *Phillips 55POS9002/12 OLED TV*
> Dritter Versuch einen OLED-TV zu bekommen. Der Erste ging dem Spediteur von Euronics "verloren"(da hat jetzt wohl jemand ein Top LG Gerät Zuhause), den Zweiten hielt Amazon für einen Hack des Kontos und der Dritte soll jetzt von Mediamarkt kommen.



Alle guten Dinge sind Drei  

Bei mir, neue Schuhe für den Frühling bis Sommer wenn es Regnet, wenn nicht dann habe ich andere Schuhe da mit denen ich nicht so stark schwitze auch bei 30°C.  Und für den Herbst und Winter je nach Temperatur ziehe ich die auch an oder die Winterschuhe.
Da meine Brieftasche gerne Münzen sätt damit ein Münzbaum in der Hosentasche wächst, habe ich auch eine neue Brieftasche gekauft. Nicht aus Leder sondern aus Stoff und ja manche gucken doof wenn ich an der Kasse so eine Brieftasche hervornehme aber dafür bleiben die Münzen drin wegen Reissverschluss im Münzfach


----------



## ForceOne (20. April 2018)

Samsung UE55MU6179UXZG für nur 499 €, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Two-Face (20. April 2018)

- ASUS P4SP-MX Mainboard
- 2x 512MB MDT Bluemedia DDR1 RAM
- Western Digital 160GB IDE Festplatte
- Sapphire ATi Radeon 9600 SE
- Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy SE
- Intel PGA 478 Boxed-Kühler
- Zalman Super Thermal Grease ZM-STG 1
- Microsoft Windows XP Professional x32 Edition


----------



## EyRaptor (20. April 2018)

HD 4850 Ref, eine HD 4870. r9 Nano Fullcover Wasserblock


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2018)

Ein paar Adidas Turnschuhe
2 Kurzarmige Hemden


----------



## taks (21. April 2018)

Ein bisschen Grün für den Balkon und den Geschmack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (24. April 2018)

Ikea PAX Schrank
Ikea Besta Kombi
Ikea Schreibtisch
Ikea Kallax Wandschrank
ca. 2k € bei den Schweden liegen lassen


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. April 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ikea PAX Schrank
> Ikea Besta Kombi
> Ikea Schreibtisch
> Ikea Kallax Wandschrank
> ca. 2k € bei den Schweden liegen lassen



Und die obligatorischen Ikea Teelichter und der ganze Krims-Krams  Kötbullar etc. etc. xD
Ikea hatte 2016 mehr Umsatz mit den Restaurants als die Vapiano-Kette, und war nur knapp hinter Subway 

@Topic:
IR-Thermometer, 140er Shrouds, 40er Radi-Schrauben, *Duftbäumchen fürs Auto*


----------



## Lambda_My_Rho (24. April 2018)

Ne SSD und n neues Netzteil, sowie Druckerpatronen


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. April 2018)

Unter den Wolken
Gegenwind der Zeit
Totes Meer
von den Toten Hosen und zwar als High-Res. Ich glaube, ich muss MP3s in Zukunft abschwören.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. April 2018)

Eine neue Taschenlampe, steht Varta drauf aber kommt trotzdem aus China  und dann noch einen Taschenrechner von Casio.


----------



## teachmeluv (24. April 2018)

Nach vielen Anläufen und Versuchen, mein Sidewinder X4 Keyboard zu ersetzen, endlich die perfekte (nicht mechanische) Lösung gefunden zum absoluten Super-Preis:

Roccat Isku+ Force FX


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. April 2018)

Satz Raptor -X Bremsscheiben + Beläge für meinen Puma
Auspuffgummis


----------



## der_yappi (26. April 2018)

Technisat Digit ISIS STC+
2TB Western Digital HDD in 2,5 Zoll, extern
Mackie CR4
1,5m Klinke auf Cinch Kabel
1m HDMI Kabel
5m Antennenkabel



Judas Priest - Firepower
Thundermother - Thundermother


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. April 2018)

Es ist Zeit. Morgen fliegt meine letzte Festplatte aus'm Rechner, vorausgesetzt, die Express-Lieferung von Alternate kommt morgen auch an.

Samsung SSD 960 Evo 250 GB
Crucial MX500 1TB
16 GB USB-Stick
4 Pin y-Lüfterkabel 
und für ein bisschen bling-bling einmal Nanoxia Rigig LED.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2018)

Der OLED TV ist endlich da und Vattern hat beim Warten auf die Annahme gleich noch die Blumenkästen gejätet.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. April 2018)

Ne Stihl MS 211 für die Garten-/Hofpflege.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2018)

- Ein neues Auto 
- Sony BLT-UHM1 Universal Kopfband: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
- UGREEN USB Kartenleser USB 3.0 SD/TF/CF: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## EyRaptor (29. April 2018)

Eine 980ti Matrix
Damit wäre meine GPU Sammlung der Nvidia-Reihe seit der 8800gtx komplett


----------



## der_yappi (11. Mai 2018)

Luminar 2018


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Mai 2018)

Lenovo Legion mit:


*Prozessor* Intel Core i5-7300HQ Processor ( 2,50GHz 2400MHz 6MB ) 
*Betriebssystem* Windows 10 Home 64 
*Displaytyp*15,6"FHD IPS AntiGlare LED Backlight 1920x1080 
*Speiche*r 8.0GB PC4-19200 DDR4 SODIMM 2400MHz 
*Festplatte*128GB  SSD PCIe+1TB 5400 rpm 
*Garantie*Zwei Jahre Depot or Carry-in 
*Grafik* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 4GB GDDR5 
*Akku*3 Cell Li-Cylindrical 
*Bluetooth*Bluetooth 4.1 
*WLAN*Lenovo AC Kabellos (2x2) 
Und zwar bei Lenovo selbst, die haben gerade einen Gutschein auf der Webseite für bestimmte Produkte, wegen Muttertag  Es kam mir günstiger dort als bei einem Händler zu bestellen, was selten passiert, ich habe die Version mit SSD günstiger als den selben Laptop ohne SSD


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Mai 2018)

- Cougar QBX,
-ASRock Z370M-ITX/ac
-I7 8700K. 
Der I7 war ein Spontankauf weil er grad so günstig war, und da ich sowieso von mATX auf ITX umsteigen wollte, bot sich das grad an
Hab leider erst im nachhinein festegestellt, dass die 3xx er Chipsätze eigentlich total der Hohn sind, entweder OC und USB 3.0 mit dem Z370 oder Kein OC und USB 3.1 mit dem H370


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Mai 2018)

Phanteks Enthoo Primo in Schwarz/Weiß. 

Gott ich schau den Kübel schon 3 Monate an.


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. Mai 2018)

Epson Expression Premium XP-830, hab ich schon 3 Wochen ...


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2018)

Neue Fahrradklingel und Fahrradhelm....Sicherheit geht vor Style()


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2018)

iPhone SE 32GB Spacegrau im Auktionshaus, nur 2 Monate alt, mit Kaufbeleg und das für weniger als die 16GB Version Neu kostet


----------



## Magera (15. Mai 2018)

Maxnomic Dominator Blue 
nach  etwa 5 Monaten recherche und suche endlich für einen entschieden.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. Mai 2018)

-> iPhone 8 Plus 64gb SpaceGrey
-> Spigen Case
-> Spigen Displayschutz
-> USB-A zu Lightning Kabel

Und dazu den Handy-Vertrag verlängert.

Bin echt mal gespannt, wie der Umstieg von Android auf iOS wird


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Mai 2018)

The Book of Unwritten Tales 2, ganz ok bis jetzt aber manchmal doch etwas unverständlich an manchen Stellen was man genau tun soll.

Tales of Berseria  ich weiss nicht wie lange es her ist das ich JRPG gespielt habe, aber dieses Spiel ist einfach der Hammer! 

Beides beim Humble Bundle Sale gekauft.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. Mai 2018)

Externe 4TB Festplatte, um die NAS-Funktion meiner Fritzbox vernünftig nutzen können.


----------



## Tra6zon (20. Mai 2018)

BOSE Solo 5 Sound System (Soundbar)
bei Saturn für ~206€

Endlich vernünftiger Klang, der von meinem PC kommt 

PS: Angeschlossen per optischen Kabel


----------



## kleinerEisbär (20. Mai 2018)

Tra6zon schrieb:


> BOSE Solo 5 Sound System (Soundbar)
> bei Saturn für ~206€
> 
> Endlich vernünftiger Klang, der von meinem PC kommt
> ...



Netter Preis ... Ob sich das rentiert für das Geld von der Teufel Cinebar umzusteigen? :?:


----------



## der_yappi (20. Mai 2018)

Logitech G603


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Mai 2018)

*Microsoft Modern Keyboard mit Fingerabdruck-ID*

Man will es kaum glauben, aber MS kann vernünftige Tastaturen entwerfen.
Sie ist aber nicht für mich, war ein Geschenk für ein Familienmitglied.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQv2heVBLCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Flautze (22. Mai 2018)

Perplexus Epic - Kugellabyrinth.  41/125 schon geschafft...


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2018)

Meine neuen PC+Monitor. Vorzufinden in der Signatur.
Dazu noch ein externes LG DVD Laufwerk, Fritz WLAN Stick und eine APC 6fach Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz.


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Mai 2018)

ΔΣΛ;9361381 schrieb:
			
		

> *Microsoft Modern Keyboard mit Fingerabdruck-ID*
> 
> Man will es kaum glauben, aber MS kann vernünftige Tastaturen entwerfen.
> Sie ist aber nicht für mich, war ein Geschenk für ein Familienmitglied.


Ich hatte auch ziemlich lange eine sidewinder x4 und war sehr zufrieden damit

Hab mir vorhin 1Kg schwarzes und 1Kg Blaues PLA Filament bestellt.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Mai 2018)

Ein 5m USB Verlängerungskabel
Jetzt konnte ich die platz fressende Drucker-Scanner-Kombi abräumen und an nem neuen Platz wo es nicht stört aufbauen.

 FREIER Schreibtisch


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2018)

- Assassins Creed Black Flag
- Assassins Creed Revelations
- Hack G.U. (4 Spiele Remastered) 

Wollte noch mehr Spiele bei Humble Bundle kaufen aber bei manchen gab es Probleme mit der Zahlung


----------



## nikon87 (28. Mai 2018)

Autoradio und Kennzeichen für mein neues Transportmittel...nen guten Audi A4 aus 1999.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (28. Mai 2018)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Autoradio und Kennzeichen für mein neues Transportmittel...nen guten Audi A4 aus 1999.



Schick schick, bei mir ists nen Smart 451 Cabrio für den Sommer mit nem jetzt seit heute eingebauten Din2 Sony Radio mit Carplay. Echt faszinierend was Radios heute können bei so günstigen Preisen <300€.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2018)

Doom für 30 Euro bei Steam. Die Downloadgeschwindigkeit ist fürn Popo. Kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln.


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. Mai 2018)

Rowenta Bodenstaubsauger RO6497EA Silence Force


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2018)

Blurays. Ein paar neuere DC Filme haben mir noch in der Sammlung gefehlt:

- Batman vs Superman
- Suicide Squad
- Wonder Woman
- Justice League

und den zweiten Teil von den Guardians für die Marvel Sparte habe ich mir auch noch gegönnt.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Mai 2018)

Wii U Pro Controller
TLoZ: Breath of the Wild

Damit habe ich genug SP-Futter den Sommer über und kann mit der besseren Hälfte zusammen einige Koop-Perlen nachholen, die vorher "dank" der Wii-Motes keinen Spaß gemacht haben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2018)

Eine Forvert-Gürteltasche und zwei Tickets für Solo.


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. Mai 2018)

Kettler DAKAR AIR Kettcar


----------



## Zeiss (31. Mai 2018)

Rock64 mit 4GB


----------



## Becks-Gold- (31. Mai 2018)

Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro Black Edition


----------



## Flautze (31. Mai 2018)

O-ringe zur Dämpfung der Tastaturgeräusche.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2018)

Polo Shirts


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2018)

Heute bestellt

Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM, 120mm
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM, 140mm
Nanoxia 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel 30cm, sleeved carbon


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Juni 2018)

Einen Spielschein für den Eurojackpott. 

(Wenn jemand was vom Gewinn abhaben möchte, bitte eine PN mit dem Betreff: "Banana" an mich schicken. Die Höhe wird nach Lust und Laune bestimmt.)

edit: Keine weiteren Meldungen mehr bitte.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Einen Spielschein für den Eurojackpott.
> 
> (Wenn jemand was vom Gewinn abhaben möchte, bitte eine PN mit dem Betreff: "Banana" an mich schicken. Die Höhe wird nach Lust und Laune bestimmt.)


Ist der Jackpot wieder so hoch?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist der Jackpot wieder so hoch?


Ja. Ist das erste Mal bei mir. Habe sogar was gewonnen, aber keine Lust mehr, heute nachzuschauen.  Eben kam ne SMS, die mich benachrichtigte.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

3 S.Oliver T-Shirts


----------



## mardsis (2. Juni 2018)

Ein H0 Standmodell GT8N-1 (Wagennummer 3143) von der BSAG


----------



## kung-schu (3. Juni 2018)

PCGH Digital Abo für 12 Monate 
Alsbald dann wahrscheinlich einen neuen Stuhl, wenn ich den Test gelesen habe^^


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2018)

Antigraviator, Heute Release und ein bisschen vergünstigt für eine Woche mal sehen ob es mindestens so gut wie Wipeout ist, das hatte ich damals gesuchtet


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Juni 2018)

EVGA gtx 750ti ftw und einen Dark Rock Pro 4


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juni 2018)

Teleskopstangen, Spannseil und Geländerklemmen um den Balkon katzensicher zu machen.


----------



## Master-Onion (12. Juni 2018)

Eine neue brille bestellt, da die alte davor runter gefallen ist, aber 1-2 wochen muss die mit uhu noch halten


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juni 2018)

Tales of Zisteria und Tales of Symphonia, aktuell spiele ich u.a Tales of Berseria und liebe dieses Spiel


----------



## stahlschnips (14. Juni 2018)

Ich dürfte heute meine RX580 Nitro+ SE bekommen, die ich diese Woche nach langem Warten endlich zu einem angemessenen Preis von 260€ gekauft habe


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juni 2018)

Mavic 319 auf XT-Nabe, 160er Scheibe, SRAM Kasette und ne Kette -> Bike rollt quasi von selbst.


----------



## Master-Onion (14. Juni 2018)

Zählt eine Stromnachzahlung auch?, 230€

Mein Plasma ist schon sehr Teuer, Pro Jahr ca. 350€ alleine für die Rumpel

(Die EU schreibt ja jetzt Das A, B, C vor da würde ich gerne Wissen wo ich damit stehe)


----------



## Guru4GPU (15. Juni 2018)

Neue Polster für meine Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro, die alten sind nach einem Jahr/~3h am Tag nicht mehr zu gebrauchen


----------



## TheLo0s (15. Juni 2018)

Nicht besonders schön, aber dafür günstig!

Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ Special Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (17. Juni 2018)

TheLo0s schrieb:


> Nicht besonders schön, aber dafür günstig!
> 
> Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ Special Edition
> 
> ...



Find ich schon hübsch! Hat auf jeden Fall was.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Juni 2018)

Zugang zur Pre Beta/ Closed Beta der War Thunder Naval Forces.


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juni 2018)

Crash Bandicoot N.Sane Trilogy für Steam vorbestellt.  Member Berries gehen immer.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juni 2018)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Crash Bandicoot N.Sane Trilogy für Steam vorbestellt.  Member Berries gehen immer.



Lange her das ich es gespielt habe, will aber noch warten um zu sehen wie gut die PC Version wird, die grafische Überarbeiteung ist aber echt gut geworden  

Bei mir, House Flipper der Heimwerkersimulator, ich "freue" mich schon auf die Kakerlaken überall  Und den Bussimulator 18 kaufe ich vielleicht auch noch, mal sehen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juni 2018)

Das aktuelle PCGH Heft, leider ist nicht wirklich viel dabei was mich interessiert hat.
Beim nächsten Heft blättere ich erst eine Minute durch, erst danach entscheide ich ob ich kaufe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2018)

Ein bisschen Lektüre um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben 

Blockchain Revolution (Don Tapscott ,  Alex Tapscott)
Blockchain - Blueprint for a New Economy (Melanie Swan)


----------



## _Berge_ (22. Juni 2018)

2200 Magic The Gathering Karten für 12€ in einer Ebay Auktion  ich weiß schonmal was ich am Wochenende mache ^^

Cover für mein  OnePlus 5T

zwar nicht gekauft kam aber trotzdem:
Roccat Tyon in weiß, Direktaustausch von Roccat da meine Alte Tyon rumgesponnen hat


----------



## Flautze (23. Juni 2018)

Ducky Shine 6 PBT /MX Brown /US


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juni 2018)

Mal mein zig Jahre altes ACDSee auf den neuesten Stand gebracht:
_*ACDSee Standard 2018*_ für ~35€ direkt beim Hersteller.

Jetzt kann ich endlich die RAWs meiner Nikon D7100 und Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II per Vorschau zeigen lassen und sehe nicht nur nichtssagende Platzhalter.


----------



## Arrandale (23. Juni 2018)

Ne nette Crucial MX500 1TB als M.2


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. Juni 2018)

Da sich bei meiner Roccat Isku FX die linke Strg-Taste (und ich brauche diese Taste nicht nur für Copy+Paste) verabschiedet hat, habe ich eine neue Tastatur bestellt:
Lioncast LK300 RGB
Die war in der PCGH 03/18 (die "aktuellste" die ich zur Zeit hier liegen hab) als Preis-Leistungs-Tipp markiert.


----------



## Guru4GPU (26. Juni 2018)

Eine ASUS ROG Matrix HD 7970 GHz Edition für meinen Spiele PC

(Da meine eigentliche Grafikkarte abgeraucht ist)


----------



## doncamill (26. Juni 2018)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Eine ASUS ROG Matrix HD 7970 GHz Edition für meinen Spiele PC
> 
> (Da meine eigentliche Grafikkarte abgeraucht ist)



Ich fühle mit dir, meine 980ti hat mich auch verlassen...

B2T
Neues Leinchen und Körbchen für meinen Bully


----------



## labernet (26. Juni 2018)

Xiaomi Mi Mix 2.

Richtig interessant und extrem aufwendig irgendwie ein Handy komplett Googlefrei zu bekommen, hat sich aber dennoch gelohnt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Juni 2018)

*Prey*
für 11€ im MM gekauft, erstaunlicherweise war es sogar günstiger als bei Steam, ziemlich paradox denn es sollte eigentlich anders herum sein.
Ich wollte das Spiel eigentlich schon damals kaufen, ich wollte aber noch auf Patches abwarten, mit der Zeit habe ich es vergessen und erst jetzt wieder zufällig gesehen.
Ziemlich fordernd das Spiel, ich kann es aber auf UHD@60FPS spielen, aber das reizt mein System dennoch aus...


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

Eine Gleitsichtbrille heute bestellt. In spätestens zwei Wochen kann ich sie abholen.
Zuerst wollte ich mir eine Bildschirmarbeitsplatzbrille holen, aber ich brauche auch eine Brille wo ich überall gut lesen kann und will die dann nicht ständig auf und absetzen. Außerdem beim Auto fahren usw.
Mal gucken wie ich am Bildschirm mit der Gleitsichtbrille klar komme. Da gibt es geteilte Meinungen.
Vielleicht brauche ich dann langfristig gesehen 2 Brillen.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2018)

Habe meiner besseren Hälfte und mir, nachdem die alte Filtermaschine aus Studienzeiten den Geist aufgegeben hat, einen netten Zweikreiser gegönnt, damit unser Morgen in Zukunft mit Espresso, Kaffee oder Cappuccino zumindest wohlschmeckend beginnt. 
Muss dafür nur noch einen Kurs als Hipster-Barista machen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2018)

Aber Filter war doch DER Trend 
Der Postillon: Caffe Filtrino: Neuer Kaffee-Trend aus Italien erreicht Deutschland

@Topic: Ein Gutschein von bayti-hier.


----------



## labernet (2. Juli 2018)

Ein selbst entworfenes trikot:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Das Kanji bedeutet "go" bzw "satoru" und bedeutet soviel wie Erleuchtung


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Juli 2018)

Sony XNV-KIT100 war n Wunsch meiner Frau.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juli 2018)

Im Steam Sale:

- Remember Me
- Rime
- The Witness

Hoffentlich werde ich von keinem der Spiele zu sehr enttäuscht


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2018)

PCGH Aboverlängerung


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. Juli 2018)

Boxspringbett


----------



## thoast3 (8. Juli 2018)

- Samsung U28E590D UHD Monitor
- Mares X-Stream schwarz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2018)

Ein Gehäuse be quiet! Silent Base 800


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Juli 2018)

Relita Halbhohes Spielbett mit Rutsche und Tunnel und Turm usw für den Sohnemann. Kommt allerdings erst in 5 Wochen


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juli 2018)

ArmA 2 Complete Collection. Da Freunde mich zum DayZ Origins zocken verleiten wollen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juli 2018)

Dell XPS 15

Lautloser Office-Betrieb, Akku hält 10 Stunden. Passt.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (11. Juli 2018)

Ne schnieke neue Uhr bei der bekannten Genfer Uhrenmanufaktur, meine Erste ^_^


----------



## Icedaft (11. Juli 2018)

Welche ist es denn geworden... ? 
Liste von Uhrenherstellern – Wikipedia


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juli 2018)

Die teuren Genfer (Rolex) oder die ganz teuren Genfer (Patek Philippe)? 


Spoiler



Patek Philippe SA | Grandes Complications Ref. 6104R-001 Rosegold


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Juli 2018)

HTC U Ultra schwarz ach ja und Kirby Star Allies für den Filius ...


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Juli 2018)

Doppelpost SRY


----------



## orca113 (11. Juli 2018)

Unmengen von Tapete


----------



## kleinerEisbär (11. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die teuren Genfer (Rolex) oder die ganz teuren Genfer (Patek Philippe)?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hola die Waldfee, die kosten ja ordentlich :3

Eine noch sinnvolle Rolex, eine Celini in Rosegold ^_^ Aber die klassische mit lediglich einem Ziffernblatt in weiß ganz ohne Steinchen oder Zusatzfunktionen


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. Juli 2018)

Kärcher FC5 Premium weiß (1.055-560.0) Nasssauger - Hartbodenreiniger kommt die Tage und ich bin gespannt was der taugt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juli 2018)

Flugtickets Bremen - Tel Aviv und vice versa.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juli 2018)

Jack Wolfskin Warwick Ave, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl dies ist eine Frauenhandtasche, kann das sein?  Ich habe sie gekauft um meine Digitalkamera darin zu verstauen die ein Wechselbare Objektiv hat, aber das es eine Frauenhandtasche sein soll ist mir nicht aufgefalleen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Juli 2018)

Am Montag werde ich meine vorbestellte M.2 SSM inklusive Adapterkarte abholen: Produktvergleich Aqua Computer kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter mit Passivkühler, Samsung SSD 970 PRO 512GB geizhals.eu EU
Der Bastel und Bench-drang juckt schon eine ganze weile, da die Preise gesunken sind habe ich den Kauf spontan vorgezogen, wer weiß schon wann die nächste Polit/Naturkatastrophe die Preise wieder steigen lässt.

___________

Nachtrag:
Bereits eingebaut 
Läuft das Teil, siehe Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2018)

Adapter auf mSATA für meinen iPod Gen 7  
Jetzt noch eine mSATA SSD kaufen


----------



## Aemkeisdna (15. Juli 2018)

NZXT H500i White und damit die AiO weg kann den be quiet! Dark Rock 4 Pro


----------



## tobse2056 (15. Juli 2018)

RGB Arbeitsspeicher Kühler um meinen Corsair LPX  schick zu machen , vielleicht ist es auch nur der Basteltrieb 
2pcs Computer PC DIY Arbeitsspeicher RAM Speicher Kuhler Kuhlkorper RGB Licht  | eBay


----------



## Jayd3340 (16. Juli 2018)

Neu hier, deshalb hallo^^
habe gekauft und gebaut:
- Be Quiet Dark Base 700
- Be Quiet 4x Silent Wings 3, 140mm
- Be Quiet Dark Rock 3
- Be Quiet Strait Power 11, 750W
- Intel i7 8700k
- 16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws5 @3200 MHz
- Asus Maximus X Hero MB
- Palit GTX 1080 Game Rock
- Samsung Evo960 m.2
- Samsung Evo 950 Sata-SSD (Altbestand)

War der erste Selbstbau PC. Zusammenbau hat (zu viel  Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. Juli 2018)

Moin Moin Neuer ...

Ich hab heute Morgen gekauft: HP 15-db0008ng silber  zwecks Office usw!


----------



## Illuminatus17 (16. Juli 2018)

Hab mir mal Day of Infamy gegönnt. Bei 75% konnt ich einfach nicht wiederstehen


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2018)

Zwei Indispiele beim Humble Bundle Sale für zusammen rund 5€

- Contrast, ein Plattformer in dem man zwischen einer 3D Welt im Film Noir Stil und einer 2D Schatten Welt spielt. Die Rätsel sind einfach aber im Spiel geht es mehr um die Geschichte und nicht um die Rätsel.
. Woolfe The Red Riding Hood Diaries, Rotkäppchen nimmt eine Axt in die Hand und töten damit Ratten, Zinnsoldaten und mehr, nette Steampunkwelt.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Juli 2018)

Softwareupdate fürs Auto


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Juli 2018)

2 Biosbausteine um dann festzustellen das ich einen Anfängerfehler gemacht hatte und das UEFI doch nicht defekt ist.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juli 2018)

Venture Electronics Monk Plus SPC


----------



## taks (23. Juli 2018)

Jahreseinkauf an neuen Kleidern
Zwei DVDs:
- "Ares - Der letzte seiner Art" (Bester Film den ich seit langem gesehen habe)
- "Taste the Waste"
Ein Buch:
- "Banken ohne Geheimnisse: was vom Swiss Banking übrig bleibt"


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juli 2018)

UZ-Abo


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Juli 2018)

Paar T-Shirts von Armani, Lacoste, Hugo Boss und Calvin Klein in Roermond.
Die Preise, die man bei Armani abruft, sind echt bekloppt. 120€ für n T-Shirt, aber wieso nicht?


----------



## Desrupt0r (24. Juli 2018)

Islands of Nyne


----------



## BloodSteam (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft Thread"*

Logitech G402 Fury.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2018)

Ich habe gerade aufgegeben und eine Klimaanlage bestellt. Eine der günstigsten die es so gibt ...  ich hoffe die taugt was.


----------



## Jayd3340 (26. Juli 2018)

ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR ab €' '598,95 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Syncwire DisplayPort Kabel - 2M Vergoldetes DisplayPort: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## clown44 (26. Juli 2018)

8 GB Arbeitsspeicher für meinen Rechner ( G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL, Ripjaws-Serie )


----------



## doncamill (27. Juli 2018)

Gebrauchte GTX 980 FE


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juli 2018)

Vorgestern gekauft, vorhin geliefert:

Ein Klimaanlage!


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Juli 2018)

Eine Klimaanlage würde ich auch nicht schlecht finden .

Ich hab mir eine hd 7870 gekauft, um sie zu übertakten und gegen eine 750ti und rx 460 zu benchen.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (28. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Eine Klimaanlage würde ich auch nicht schlecht finden .
> 
> Ich hab mir eine hd 7870 gekauft, um sie zu übertakten und gegen eine 750ti und rx 460 zu benchen.



Also quasi ne Heizung


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. Juli 2018)

Ein One Plus 6 128GB
Nach 4,5 Jahren kann mein altes Moto G endlich in Rente gehen.


PS: Das OP6 hat 8GB RAM, das Moto G hat 8GB Flash-Speicher


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2018)

Unitymedia etwas reicher gemacht: CI+ Karte "HD Modul", 150/10er Leitung, HD Paket etc.


----------



## cap82 (28. Juli 2018)

nen Bauplatz..


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. Juli 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Vorgestern gekauft, vorhin geliefert:
> 
> Ein Klimaanlage!



Sach ma ob das Ding was taugt....


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2018)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Sach ma ob das Ding was taugt....



Geht so. Ich habe eins der günstigen Monoblock-Geräte gekauft.  Die kann kräftig blasen und mäßig gut kühlen.  Für meine 25m² Wohnung reichts, es ist nun auch mittags recht angenehm hierdrin.  

Aber für größere Räume würde ich etwas anderes empfehlen,  am besten natürlich eine fest installierte zweiteilige Klimaanlage. Die sind auch VIEL leiser ...  und viel kälter.  Aber auch viel teurer.


----------



## DeSchnubbie (29. Juli 2018)

Nochmal 2 extra Riegel RAM... also damit die zwei vorhandenen nicht so alleine sind


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. Juli 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Geht so. Ich habe eins der günstigen Monoblock-Geräte gekauft.  Die kann kräftig blasen und mäßig gut kühlen.  Für meine 25m² Wohnung reichts, es ist nun auch mittags recht angenehm hierdrin.
> 
> Aber für größere Räume würde ich etwas anderes empfehlen,  am besten natürlich eine fest installierte zweiteilige Klimaanlage. Die sind auch VIEL leiser ...  und viel kälter.  Aber auch viel teurer.



Ja aber die Lieferzeiten sind teilweise sehr lang und wenn das Gerät dann hier ankommt und es dauert wieder 15 Jahre bis zum nächsten Sommer der die Bezeichnung auch verdient, wäre mir so ein Monoblock auch lieber. So für 30m² sollte das doch reichen. In etwa 5 oder 6 Grad weniger würden mir ja schon reichen. Aber Danke für deine Einschätzung. 

@Topic
Eine neue Handtasche für die Teuerste.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juli 2018)

2 Metallmodelle von Aipin (Millenium Falcon und ein Kirov-Luftschiff aus C&C)


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. August 2018)

CRUCIAL BX300 480 GB

Für 69,-€ im Mediamarkt


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. August 2018)

Einen neuen Tisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## topspeed123 (4. August 2018)

Wärmeleitpaste ARCTIC-COOLING MX-4
LEPA MX-F1 600W, PC-Netzteil, weiß
2xRAM Kingston 16GB DDR4 2133MHz
ARTEMIDE Stehleuchte / Leseleuchte NESTORE LETTURA - NICKEL - Design FORCOLINI
Bundle: ASUS X370pro+Ryzen 7/1700X

fehlt noch ein PC-Gehäuse und evtl. externer BluRay-Brenner


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. August 2018)

Zwei simple, gebrauchte Fahrräder für die bessere Hälfte und mich. Und zwei neue, bei Tests recht gut bewertete Kettenschlösser. Bremen ist ja eine der Hauptstädte der Fahrraddiebe, da muss man es selbst bei einem 60€-Fahrrad ja nicht zuuuu einfach machen.


----------



## Zeiss (12. August 2018)

Einen X5680.


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2018)

RESPEKTA CH 88090 S A+ Kochen & Backen - MediaMarkt
BEKO Backofen BIM25400XR Einbaugeraet - MediaMarkt
AEG HKA8540IND Induktions-Kochfelder - MediaMarkt
75 Quadratmeter 8mm Laminat Schiefer+Dämmmaterial + passende Sockelleisten
Dutzend Silikon Acryl und Pattex Kleber
Laminatschneider + Gehrungssäge
4x A.S. Creation Vliestapete Best of Wood and Stone Tapete in Stein Optik fotorealistische Steintapete Naturstein 10,05 m x 0,53 m grau schwarz Made in Germany 914224 9142-24: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
2x Graham & Brown Vlies Tapete Kollektion Modern Living, schwarz, 32-993: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
1x https://www.amazon.de/Komar-8-956-M...&qid=1534108043&sr=1-1&keywords=tapete+malibu
5m Arbeitsplatte Schiefer
Komplett neue Küche
3m PC Tisch (2x 1.50m) https://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/10251352/ + Füße 8x https://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/10264302/#/30264301
25 Rollen weiße Tapete + Kleister, Malerset
Paar Eimer weiße Farbe
uvm^^

Glaub das reicht erstmal


----------



## iGnAZz (13. August 2018)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Einen neuen Tisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, wo hast du den her? Lokal? Suche auch schon ewig, aber iwie wirds nix


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. August 2018)

iGnAZz schrieb:


> Hey, wo hast du den her? Lokal? Suche auch schon ewig, aber iwie wirds nix



Die "Beine"/Unterschränke sehen nach schwedischem Möbelhaus aus, die Tischplatte dürfte eine Küchenarbeitsplatte selbigen Anbieters sein 
Sieht aber in der Tat sehr gut aus. Mit Fertiglösungen werde ich in der Regel auch nicht warm. Der Doppelschreibtisch von meiner Partnerin und mir hängt langsam in der Mitte durch (tjaja, der Weg alles Vergänglichen  ), da muss auch bald was neues her.


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2018)

Beim Schweden kann man sich ja per Konfigurator einen Tisch selbst zusammenbasteln. Hab ich ja auch so gemacht, nur Stauraum rechts und Links wollte ich net^^


----------



## dekay55 (13. August 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Beim Schweden kann man sich ja per Konfigurator einen Tisch selbst zusammenbasteln. Hab ich ja auch so gemacht, nur Stauraum rechts und Links wollte ich net^^



Man stelle sich mal vor, so nen Kundenservice gibt es nicht nur bei den Schweden in Deutschland, sondern seit über 500 Jahren in Handwerklicher Tradition beim Schreiner


----------



## kleinerEisbär (13. August 2018)

Eine Roccat Horde Aimo, da meine Freundin meinte wenn ich nachts zocken will weil ich tagsüber zu spät vom Arbeiten komme, dann soll ich doch wenigstens eine Tastatur nehmen die sie nicht durch mehrere Wände nachts wach hält 




dekay55 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich mal vor, so nen Kundenservice gibt es nicht nur bei den Schweden in Deutschland, sondern seit über 500 Jahren in Handwerklicher Tradition beim Schreiner


Das Problem in Deutschland ist nunmal, dass Schreiner, zu Unrecht, als teuer verrufen sind. 
Wir haben in unserer neuen Wohnung eine Küche von einem kleineren lokalen Schreiner (der lustigerweise keine 20 Meter Luftlinie vom lokalen IKEA sein Geschäft hat und auch sämtliche Beispiel-Aufbauten für diesen erledigt) und könnten nicht glücklicher sein. Sie sieht wesentlich besser aus, hat dennoch ähnlich viel gekostet wie beim IKEA eines der billigeren Modelle ohne Anpassung und ist dafür noch ideal auf unsere komplett frei wählbaren Wünsche angepasst.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. August 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich mal vor, so nen Kundenservice gibt es nicht nur bei den Schweden in Deutschland, sondern seit über 500 Jahren in Handwerklicher Tradition beim Schreiner



Such in der Zivilisation (= Großstadt) mal ne Schreinerei 

Und eigentlich könnte man sich sowas auch selbst klöppeln, jawohl! So wie man das gemacht hat, bevor es so neumodischen Kram wie Schreinereien gab. Wenn der Mann da  einen Computertisch brauchte, ist er noch selbst in den Wald gezogen und hat mit der Flintaxt Bäume gefällt und Bären zerlegt!


----------



## dekay55 (14. August 2018)

Du wirst lachen, das hab ich in meiner Jugend schon gemacht, die Bäume selbst geschlagen, und daraus ne Hütte gebaut wo wir dann rumgehangen haben im Sommer.  Und ja Tiere hab ich auch schon getötet um sie zu Essen, so war das damals eben.
Gut ich bin aufm Land aufgewachsen, und bin generell der Freak der sich lieber die Geräte und das Werkzeug kauft um das Objekt seiner Begierde zu bauen statt Kompromisse einzugehen und im Laden zu kaufen zumindest wenn ich ne genaue Vorstellung hab von dem was ich will.


----------



## taks (14. August 2018)

Wer braucht schon Ikea. Ich bin auch seit Jahren zufrieden mit meinem Selfmade-Tisch. 


@topic
Einen neuen Seitenblinker für mein Auto


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2018)

"Die Entdeckung der Unendlichkeit"  Bluray bestellt

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## Rheinlaender (24. August 2018)

Noblechair Icon und Corssir HS70 Headset.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. August 2018)

Apple iPad 2018 128Gb WiFi in Space Grey


----------



## DaEins (26. August 2018)

Lego City Undercover für Xbox

 

Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. August 2018)

YouTube Premium Abo


----------



## taks (27. August 2018)

Ne neue Fahrradpumpe: Lezyne Alloy Floor Drive
Bin gespannt ob die was taugt


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. August 2018)

Nintendo Labo - 02 Robo Set [Nintendo Switch] 	
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild [Nintendo Switch] 	 
Nintendo Labo - 01 Multi Set [Nintendo Switch]


----------



## mardsis (3. September 2018)

Einen AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 1750E


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2018)

2 neue Reifen für Pkw


----------



## Gorgomir (13. September 2018)

Habe am Samstag Hobby Nummer 1 bedient und erweitert.


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. September 2018)

PS4 Slim für den Filius zum Birthday


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. September 2018)

Katzenstreu und Katzenfutter.


----------



## blautemple (13. September 2018)

Ist das ne Schwarze Witwe? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gorgomir (13. September 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist das ne Schwarze Witwe?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Streng genommen sind es zwei, Latrodectus mactans und Latrodectus hasselti, die Schlange ist eine junge Hornotter.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. September 2018)

Akasa-Entkopplungspins für Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Amon (15. September 2018)

Eine GTX 1070ti


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Eine GTX 1070ti


Dito! 
ASUS GeForce(R) GTX 1070Ti ROG Strix Advanced 8GB Gaming( NVIDIA, Grafikkarte)  | eBay


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2018)

Sicher das das der richtige Link ist? Wer kauft denn noch eine NON-TI für das Geld?

Audi A3 8V TDI Quattro...


----------



## PCGHGS (17. September 2018)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Sicher das das der richtige Link ist? Wer kauft denn noch eine NON-TI für das Geld?


Ich hab den Link korrigiert.


Icedaft schrieb:


> Audi A3 8V TDI Quattro...


Wieviel PS hat der Motor?


----------



## ebastler (17. September 2018)

Senfer EN900
TRN BT3 Bluetooth Modul


----------



## nikon87 (17. September 2018)

Neue Geräte für bessere Kontrolle an den bald kommenden Herbst-/Winter-Zock-Abenden....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CarstenP70 (20. September 2018)

Klapperdämpfer ("O-Ringe") für MX-Kirschen in Klar für mein neues Claymore-Brett, gerade bei Caseking geordert.


----------



## shadie (24. September 2018)

Huawei P20 Lite für 270 € 
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil bisher.

Vor 2 Wochen:
Nintendo switch mit:
- Mario Kart
- Legend of Zelde breath of the wild
- Mario Tennis
- Mario Odyse
- zusätzliches par von den Switch Controllern
- Pro Controller
- 4x Halterungen für die Minicontroller

Ansonsten viiieeeelllllll Klamotten für Frauchen und mich


----------



## taks (24. September 2018)

Einen Schuhschrank für 40 Paar Schuhe damit meine bessere Hälfte ihr Schuhwerk verstauen kann ^^


----------



## RzumW (24. September 2018)

Druckerpatronen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2018)

Neue Armbanduhr


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2018)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Neue Armbanduhr



Welche Marke und Modell wenn man Fragen darf?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Welche Marke und Modell wenn man Fragen darf?



Swatch Modell Silver Again


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

6x Glowdim LED-Leuchtmittel für GU5.3
1x Hue Bridge
1x ZigBee 12V Dimm-Aktor

Mal sehen ob das so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Ach ja, und eine GTX1080+Wasserkühler.


----------



## doncamill (27. September 2018)

Aufgrund der verrückten Preise zu den RTX Karten hab ich mir ne schöne gebrauchte 1070 FE geschnappt.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (27. September 2018)

Alle Teile für ne Custom Wasserkühlung bis auf die Radis für 200€ von Aliexpress 

Eigentlich ganz nett, bis auf die zwei Monate Lieferzeit xD


----------



## nikon87 (27. September 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Welche Marke und Modell wenn man Fragen darf?


Fetischist oder wie? 


kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz nett, bis auf die zwei Monate Lieferzeit xD


Na dann kann ich mir mit dem Versand der Radis ja Zeit lassen. 

@Topic: Ich hab mir eben eine 3 Monate alte Zotac GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme für grandiose 500€ gesichert. Schnäppchenjagt hat mal wieder geklappt und ein Hoch auf die Early-Adopter mit zu viel Geld.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (27. September 2018)

Galaxy Note 9... sollte morgen bei mir eintreffen. Da mir das Xs Max in jeder Form zu teuer fürs Gebotene ist und nur mit einem wirklichen SIM-Slot kommt, gehts halt zurück zu Android


----------



## kleinerEisbär (27. September 2018)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Fetischist oder wie?
> 
> Na dann kann ich mir mit dem Versand der Radis ja Zeit lassen.
> 
> @Topic: Ich hab mir eben eine 3 Monate alte Zotac GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme für grandiose 500€ gesichert. Schnäppchenjagt hat mal wieder geklappt und ein Hoch auf die Early-Adopter mit zu viel Geld.



Na sicher  bis zu zwei Monate, aber dann sollte schon da sein 

Hab meine passend zum Erscheinen mit dem Komplettsystem zwei Tage vor RX Release noch losbekommen, mit 650 berechnet 
Aber jetzt wird’s erstmal ne 970 wieder bis zur nächsten amd Generation tun


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2018)

Fifa 19 (PS4) für meinen Sohn 

Adidas Jogginghose für mich


----------



## shadie (28. September 2018)

Boaaa......gestern Galaxy S9 + abgeholt.........so eine Kacke......da macht der ne Displayfolie mit nem schwarzen rand drauf die dann auch noch die gebogene Seite des Display abdeckt und alles abschneidet.
Natürlich nicht gesehen, wurde vom "Fachmann" gemacht und wieder in die Packung gesteckt.

Zu allem Übel haben wir eins der S9+ erwischt, die Displayprobleme haben.

Also heute wieder zu Saturn die Folie reklamieren + das ganze Handy weil so ist das nicht tragbar.

ÄTZEND


----------



## kleinerEisbär (28. September 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Boaaa......gestern Galaxy S9 + abgeholt.........so eine Kacke......da macht der ne Displayfolie mit nem schwarzen rand drauf die dann auch noch die gebogene Seite des Display abdeckt und alles abschneidet.
> Natürlich nicht gesehen, wurde vom "Fachmann" gemacht und wieder in die Packung gesteckt.
> 
> Zu allem Übel haben wir eins der S9+ erwischt, die Displayprobleme haben.
> ...



Will ja kein Fanboy sein aber genau wegen sowas nur noch Apple  nevermind das Face-id Problem vom iPhone X hat mich auch erwischt -.-


----------



## shadie (28. September 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Will ja kein Fanboy sein aber genau wegen sowas nur noch Apple  nevermind das Face-id Problem vom iPhone X hat mich auch erwischt -.-



Das liegt ja nicht an android das liegt an dem kack gewinkelten Display wofür es keine ordentlich funktionierenden Folien samt glas gibt.

Habe das recherchiert, alle die sich so ne folie mit glas drauf machen haben solche oder ähnliche Probleme.
Schwergängige Touchscreens etc.

Die Folie wird wohl zurück gehen, von Ihm empfohlen, geht nicht (der zurück button auf der Tastatur z.B: geht GAR NICHT.
Kann nicht sein, Fehlberatung feierabend.

Das einzige was funktionieren soll sind "normale Folien" ohne glas.

Dann wirds eben so eine.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2018)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Fetischist oder wie?



Nein aber fragen darf man ja oder nicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. September 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Will ja kein Fanboy sein aber genau wegen sowas nur noch Apple  nevermind das Face-id Problem vom iPhone X hat mich auch erwischt -.-



Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie sie es geschafft haben, den Login von Windows Phone zu kopieren und ihn dabei so viel schlechter hinzubekommen.


----------



## joraku (28. September 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Das einzige was funktionieren soll sind "normale Folien" ohne glas.
> 
> Dann wirds eben so eine.



Rein aus Interesse: Wie oft wechselst du denn das Smartphone? 
Evtl. fährst du mit normaler (oder keiner) Folie ja auch ganz gut.

Ich verwende noch ein Nexus 5 und habe gar keine Folie oder sowas drauf - auch keine Hülle. Keine Kratzer etc. im Glas, die auffallen. 

Sind die neuen Geräte wieder so extrem empfindlich? Gut, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das gebogene Display im Falle eines Sturzes einen Schwachpunkt darstellt. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich es aber immer wieder interessant, wenn ich aktuelle iPhones sehe, die in einer 5-20€ Hülle stecken.  Da kauft man ein Gerät, in dessen Design und Haptik (hoffentlich) viele Arbeitsstunden reingeflossen sind und hält dann doch wieder nur billigste Materialen dank Schutzhülle in der Hand. Das Argument "formschön" oder "anschmiegsam" oder "liegt gut in der Hand" kann man dann über Bord werfen. 

@T: Heute kam das Album "nie" bei mir an. Es ist großartig und das Design der CD usw. ist wirklich super gelungen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. September 2018)

Ihr dürft mich beschimpfen: Ich habe mir grade FIFA 19 gekauft. Nach drei Jahren war es mal wieder Zeit für ein Fußballspiel. Und schließlich müssen der HSV und Holstein Kiel in die Bundesliga geführt werden.


----------



## Gorgomir (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mir eine Kopie von meinem Roman bestellt, leider versendet Amazon keine Probeexemplare an Autoren, aber das war es mir wert.


----------



## Idefix-The-Chef (1. Oktober 2018)

Den guten alten 46" Full-HD TV in Rente geschickt und dafür einen LG OLED65C8 gegönnt


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Oktober 2018)

Hab ein paar Kröten ausgegeben und Rubine bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2018)

Fonic Guthaben für 20 Euro

Jetzt habe ich erstmal wieder für 4 Monate Ruhe.


----------



## thoast3 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ein Xiaomi Mi Band 3 aus China. Kommt hoffentlich noch vor Weihnachten an


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

Blurays:

Fight Club
Mystic River
The Big Lebowski
Die Truman Show
Memento
No Country for old men
Gran Torino


----------



## Gorgomir (5. Oktober 2018)

Blair Witch 2 von 2000 auf DVD, bin ein riesen Fan der Reihe und habe nun endlich alle Teile.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (5. Oktober 2018)

Meinem Dad nen neuen Sony Oled Fernseher nachdem meine Mom es ihm nicht erlaubt hat, und ihn jetzt still und heimlich während sie im Urlaub sind gegen den 10 Jahre alten Panasonic getauscht *_*


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2018)

Die Restzahlung für meinen Urlaub.
Mittwoch gehts los 

10 Tage Rundreise über den Peloponnes


----------



## nikon87 (10. Oktober 2018)

Da die 1080Ti AMP Extreme doch um einiges hungriger ist als die 1080 vorher hab ich mir ein neues NT gegönnt.
Und da man ja die eigene Wirtschaft fördern will und ich auch ein bisschen Fanboy bin ist es ein *bequiet! SP11 750W* geworden.

Außerdem gab es noch eine neue warme Jacke für den nahenden Winter und ein paar aussortierte Silizium-Wafer für Dekorationszwecke (sowas hier - nur andere Bezugsquelle).


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Oktober 2018)

Elder Scrolls Online: Summerset

(Für die bessere Hälfte)


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Der &quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&quot; Thread*

500GB Crucial MX500. Mal sehen ob bei FF XV und Co der Bratwell ruckelt oder doch "nur" die HDD.


----------



## Rheinlaender (12. Oktober 2018)

Wieso anfange, ich sammle seit 20 Jahren 

Aktuelle Neuzugänge: u.a. Zotac GTX 1080 und GTX 1070ti


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2018)

Ein Lenovo Ideapad 530S (14").
Bin gespannt, wie sich der R5 2500U so schlägt.


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2018)

Ein neuen Akku für meine Ricoh GR, da der Alte nach 4 Jahren eines plötzlichen Todes verstarb.


----------



## P2063 (15. Oktober 2018)

knapp über 200€ für Werkzeug, jetzt befinden sich eine hübsche Hazet Ratsche und ein Katiblitz in meiner Sammlung


----------



## Rheinlaender (15. Oktober 2018)

Heute ist noch das ASUS ROG STRIX GL702VS-BA207T dazu gekommen:

Intel® Core™ i7-7700HQ
16 GB DDR 4 (2400 MHz)
Display (17,3 Zoll) 120 Hz
Auflösung	1.920 x 1.080 Pixel
Seitenverhältnis	16:9
Eigenschaft	Anti Glare und G-SYNC
Grafik	Typ	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070
Speicher	Gesamt	8.196 MB
2 Datenspeicher	
Gesamtkapazität	1.512 GB
Speicher 1	512 GB [M.2]
Speicher 2	1.000 GB [SATA (HDD), 5400 U/min] (Wird dann gegen eine schnelle 2 TB getauscht)


----------



## Rolk (16. Oktober 2018)

Aus einer spontanen Eingebung 100 € verballert und Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Space Hulk: Tactics gekauft und gleich noch Battefleet: Gothik Armada II vorbestellt. Habe halt nichts mehr zum zocken.^^


----------



## cap82 (16. Oktober 2018)

Vor uns musst du dich nicht rechtfertigen 

5 Blu Ray's
- Sting Live at the Olympia Paris
- Leonard Cohen - Songs from the Road
- Westernhagen - MTV Unplugged
- Andreas Gabalier - MTV Unplugged
- Eric Clapton - Slowhand at 70 - Live at Royal Albert Hall


----------



## Rheinlaender (18. Oktober 2018)

Heute noch den Season Pass von Project Cars 2. Hatte keine Lust mehr auf einen besseren Preis zu warten. Aber keine Sorge, spätestens in einer Woche ist der Preis down.


----------



## nikon87 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hab mir bisschen was zum an die Wand hängen besorgt. Müssen natürlich noch schick gerahmt werden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider sieht man auf den Bildern nicht wirklich wie schön bunt sie glitzern.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Oktober 2018)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Hab mir bisschen was zum an die Wand hängen besorgt. Müssen natürlich noch schick gerahmt werden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, wo bekommt man denn komplette Wafer her?!   Und was wurde dort produziert und nie verwendet?

Sieht auf jeden Fall MEGA geil aus!


----------



## joraku (24. Oktober 2018)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Heute noch den Season Pass von Project Cars 2. Hatte keine Lust mehr auf einen besseren Preis zu warten. Aber keine Sorge, spätestens in einer Woche ist der Preis down.



Ja, der Klassiker! 

Ich habe mir für meine Canon EOS 600d einen neuen Akku gekauft. Nicht Original, aber den bestbewertesten, den ich finden konnte.   Den mitgelieferten Akku habe ich leider verloren - die anderen noname Akkus die ich so mal überall bekommen habe, taugen einfach nicht viel.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Oktober 2018)

DNA-Kit von myheritage.
Bin gespannt. Wehe, ich bin doch ein Mongole!


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

Cities: Skylines Deluxe Editon für 9,24€ bei Steam. Von 37 Euro reduziert.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Oktober 2018)

Cities Skylines DLCs und zwar 3 Stück, Industries,Park Life und Mass Transit  Werde eine Menge zu tun haben die nächsten Monate bis ich da mal alles ausprobiert habe


----------



## dekay55 (28. Oktober 2018)

"neue" CNC Portalfräse mit 600*400 Verfahrensweg und einer 1kw HF Spindel von Kress   Stahl Massiv Bauweise mit guten 100kg Gewicht, Industriequalität kein Hobbyspielzeug was man auch am Preis leider merkt.  Frischer Service hat sie bekommen, und sie ist so wenig benutzt worden das sie noch wie neu aussieht, abgesehen von den paar Macken aufm Tisch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (30. Oktober 2018)

Ein 2018er MacBook Pro 13" in der Standardkonfiguration. Nachdem das heute vorgestellte neue Air mich selbst mit Bildungsrabatt bei gleicher Ausstattung nur 100€ weniger kosten würde, nehme ich lieber das Pro. Das hat zwar 120g mehr Gewicht, dafür aber einen schnellen Quadcore und 4 statt 2 Thunderbolt Anschlüsse.


----------



## Rheinlaender (1. November 2018)

Wirklich sehr geil!!! Würde mich auch interessieren wo man die kaufen kann und was die kosten. Gerne PM  

Nach mir die ASUS-Ausführung absolut nicht gefallen hat bin ich wieder bei MSI gelandet und habe das gekauft.

Array
Zusammen mit dem 7700HQ, 16 GB DDR 4 2400, GTX 1070, Samsung 970 EVO 500GB und der 2 TB-HDD macht das Gerät ordentlich Spaß und erfüllt meine Mindestanforderungen was
Optik, Haptik usw. betrifft.


----------



## Rheinlaender (1. November 2018)

Hab mir bisschen was zum an die Wand hängen besorgt. Müssen natürlich noch schick gerahmt werden...

Wirklich sehr geil!!! Würde mich auch interessieren wo man die kaufen kann und was die kosten. Gerne PM  

Nach mir die ASUS-Ausführung absolut nicht gefallen hat bin ich wieder bei MSI gelandet und habe das gekauft.

*MSI GE73VR 7RF Raider Gaming Notebook 17,3" Full HD 120Hz 3ms*


Zusammen mit dem 7700HQ, 16 GB DDR 4 2400, GTX 1070, Samsung 970 EVO 500GB und der 2 TB-HDD macht das Gerät ordentlich Spaß und erfüllt meine Mindestanforderungen was
Optik, Haptik usw. betrifft.


----------



## cap82 (1. November 2018)

GTX 1080ti - finally...


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2018)

Zugtickets nach Nürnberg und zurück.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. November 2018)

Samsung Galaxy S9 für meine Frau
Druckerpatronen
Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus 
Red Dead Redemption 2
Tommy Hilfiger Winterparka und Pullover für den Sohn
Adidas Sportanzug, Kaputzenpullover und Sweatshirt für den Sohn
Adidas Terrex Winterschuhe und Jack Wolfskin Winterstiefel für den Sohn
UGG Winter Boots für die Tochter

alles in den letzten Wochen so zusammengekauft. Ach ja und die Karre war auch in der Werkstadt, Getriebe neu ... grrrr


----------



## chaotium (1. November 2018)

Flüssigmetall
Nagellack 
Uhu Hochtemperaturkleber
Dr.Delid
Artic MX-4


----------



## stevooh (2. November 2018)

WoW BFA, mal schauen wie es so ist


----------



## kleinerEisbär (2. November 2018)

iPhone XS Max mit 512GB  Und ne eSim von Vodafone für Empfang in den Telekomschwachen Gebieten ...


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2018)

DELL INSPIRON 17-5770 Notebook für meine Frau

Ihr älteres MSI Notebook bekommt mein Sohn. Das wird noch mit einer SSD und Windows10 fit gemacht. Für die Schule ausreichend.
Spielen tut er eh mit der PS4.


----------



## dekay55 (2. November 2018)

Hochpräzise gewuchtete Überwurfmutter und dazugehörige Spannzange 3.125mm für meine Portalfräse.


----------



## joNickels (2. November 2018)

Eine q9550 cpu


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. November 2018)

Nintendo Classic Mini NES 

Hab es heute zufällig in einem Geschäft gesehen, ich musste es sofort kaufen, sonst hätte mich mein Kindliches Ich innerlich zwischen die Beine getreten 
Ich wollte es schon damals als es erschien kaufen, jedoch war es schnell ausverkauft und die die Preise von Dritthändlern waren einfach lächerlich Geldgierig, gut das sie wieder eine neue Auflage produziert haben.

Ohh Gott, der Controller ist, naja wie soll man sagen, aus heutiger Sicht weit entfernt von Ergonomisch optimal, da kommen Erinnerungen an die Kindheit auf, ich fand sie schon damals beim längeren spielen nicht so toll.
Aber die Spiele von damals machen heute noch so süchtig wie damals, Kindheit 2.0.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. November 2018)

1TB M.2 SSD
EKL Wing Boost 3- für den Brocken 3. Aber ... nur 2 cm platz zum hecklüfter das ist bestimmt doof...
Be Quiet Dark Base 900 Rev 2.


----------



## Rheinlaender (11. November 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Eine q9550 cpu



Die sollte auch in keiner Sammlung fehlen 


Corair Maus und neues Mousepad


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Wolfenstein 2 (für 11 Euro - geiles Cybermonday Angebot bei Amazon)
Fight Club (Bluray)

Da unser alter Brother Drucker nicht mehr Win10 kompatibel ist einen neuen: Multifunktionsdrucker DCP-J572DW, 3in1, WLAN, schwarz - Multifunktionsdrucker - Drucker & Scanner - Computer & Zubehoer - expert.de


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. November 2018)

Eine Gigabyte 1080 Aorus um 300€ auf eBay Kleinanzeigen & dann die ASUS Strix 1070 für 365 inkl Versand wieder auf eBay Kleinanzeigen verkauft


----------



## kleinerEisbär (15. November 2018)

& heute doch noch eine RTX2080 gefunden, dann muss die 1080 wohl wieder weg :/ 
Aber bei 500€ für die Zotac AMP! kann man ja auch echt nicht nein sagen...


----------



## TobePerformance (16. November 2018)

Lian Li PC-O11 Gehäuse


----------



## robbert (16. November 2018)

einen neuen Bildschirm weil der alte zu klein war...


----------



## dekay55 (18. November 2018)

Fräser, ganz viele Fräser, und ne  Spannmutter mit Spannzange mit 8mm Schaft.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2018)

Pokémon: Let's Go - Pikachu! inkl. Pokéball Plus für den Sohnemann zu Weihnachten


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. November 2018)

Ein Nokia 7 Plus. Das muss jetzt mindestens 2 Jahre halten


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2018)

Gefütterte Winterstiefel. Für die analoge Welt


----------



## ForceOne (20. November 2018)

JBL Xtreme für 108 €
Proxxon Werkzeugkoffer
Adidas Ultraboost m2
Array


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2018)

Osram Smart+ Plug im Amazon Angebot.
Zusammen mit dem Chromecast Audio ist der alte Verstärker jetzt ziemlich smart geworden. Was noch fehlt ist eine Automatisierung die beide direkt koppelt, also CCA an->Verstärker an. Müsste aber eigentlich möglich sein.


----------



## Zeiss (22. November 2018)

Innenraumkabelbaum von einem BMW E61


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

Corsair Strafe MX Silent RGB für 106€ geschossen


----------



## Firefox83 (23. November 2018)

STAR WARS  Millennium Falcon aus 7'500 LEGO Bausteine... 

LEGO Star Wars 75192 Millennium Falcon™: Amazon.de: Spielzeug


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2018)

Ich hab mir für 199€ diese SSD gegönnt Samsung MZ-V7E1T0BW 970 EVO Interne SSD, 1TB NVMe M.2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## der_yappi (24. November 2018)

Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite (64GB / 4GB RAM)
128GB Samsung Evo Plus SDXC Micro SD Karte
Flipcase und Bumper für das o.g. Handy (mal kucken was besser ist)
neuer Handyständer
WD Blue 4TB HDD
Tagesticket im Yellow-Friday Sale für die CMT 2019 in Stuttgart im Januar (unter 10€ statt 15€)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2018)

Neue Sportschuhe und 2 Shirt´s


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. November 2018)

"Death in Paradise" Staffel 1-6...
Genau das richtige, wenn man sich zum freitag auf arbeit noch was weg holt und somit dazu verdammt ist den samstag auf der couch zu verbringen.


----------



## der_yappi (24. November 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> "Death in Paradise" Staffel 1-6...
> Genau das richtige, wenn man sich zum freitag auf arbeit noch was weg holt und somit dazu verdammt ist den samstag auf der couch zu verbringen.



Ist ne super Serie


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2018)

StarTrek Discovery Staffel 1 auf BluRay.
Ich bin zwar kein freund der neuen LasVegas Optik, aber ich geben ihr wenigstens eine Chance.


----------



## dekay55 (25. November 2018)

Mich als Trekkie der ersten Stunde hat Discovery umgehauen, ich wart schon sehnsüchtig auf Staffel 2, man muss sich halt ein bisschen von den alten Idealen Trennen, es ist Düsterer viel viel Düsterer aber nach dem ganzen mist der nach TNG gekommen bin ich wirklich fasziniert, DS9 bin ich schon recht Kritisch gegenüber gewesen, Voyager ist komplett durchgefallen bei mir und der rest ..... naja. Aber Discovery trennt sich tatsächlich mal und probiert was ganz neues. Und ich bin wahrlich kein Freund von diesen ganzen übertriebenen Hollywood müll, für mich ist das Meisterwerk an Science Fiction "2001 Odysee im Weltraum" Und trotzdem konnte ich mich auf Discovery einlassen und hab die ganze Staffel in einer Woche verschlungen.

Achja damits beim Topic bleibt, ich hab Bauholz gekauft für das Gehäuse meiner großen CNC, und nochmal Fräser


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. November 2018)

Ein neues Innenlager für mein Singlespeed, das alte Oweba-Lager war noch aus den 80er des letzten Jahrhunderts und mußte nun dringendst ersetzt werden. Es wurde ein industriegelagertes Miche Primato Evo light verbaut. 

PS: Nach ein paar Runden um den Block ...hätte ich den Plan mal früher in die Tat umgesetzt so leise war das Bike bis Dato nie. [emoji38]


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. November 2018)

@dekay55
Nach gesehenen vier Folgen, beziehungsweise der ersten Disk, kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, DS9 und Voyager sind besser.
Diese Serie hat sehr viel von StarTrek hinausgeworfen, jemand der wegen Verrates zu Lebenslänglicher Haft verurteilt wurde darf einfach so weiter machen, was sollen das für komische Klingonische Schiffe und Gesichter sein, was sind das für Wadeneffekte im Weltraum, Sarek kann über Lichtjahre gedanklich kommunizieren, Sporenantrieb ... ja ne is klar 
Sorry, aber da ist selbst The Orville näher an StarTrek dran.
Ich bin schon Jahrzehnte StarTrek Fan, aber so enttäuscht war ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr, von mir aus kann die Serie so düster sein wie sie will, aber es muss echtes StarTrek sein. 
Ich mochte übrigens Stargate Universe sehr gerne, damit habe ich null Probleme, was auch relativ düster beziehungsweise ernster angelegt war.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. November 2018)

Motorola TLKR T80 Extreme 2er-Pack zu Weihnachten für meinen Sohn.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (26. November 2018)

Neue Aerocool P7 F12 RGB-Lüfter für ein blau-goldenes ESO - Vivec-Theme Build. Kommen zusammen mit einer Aerocool P7 L240 in ein System.


----------



## Sir Demencia (26. November 2018)

Samsung 58NU7179.
Macht tierisch Laune RDR 2 in 4K auf 58" zu zocken. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2018)

Lego Worlds für PC, eigentlich bin ich nicht so der Fan von Lego Spielen und habe auch schon ein paar gespielt, aber dieses macht richtig Spass. Die Missionen sind nicht unnötig schwer und der Sandkastenmodus lässt mich ganz einfach meine eigene Stadt errichten


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. November 2018)

2 x Nubert nuPro A-700
Die werden nun am PC verwendet.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (28. November 2018)

RTX 2080 RGB Kühler von EKWB mit passender Backplate, nochmal zwei Silent Wings 3 in 140mm, eine D5 mit AGB von EKWB und weil das noch nicht gereicht hat nochmal bissi Kabelgedöns dazu. Und Schwuppdiwupp liegt die *günstige Wasserkühlung* doch wieder bei 1000€ nur für die Teile ... 
400€ waren echt arg knapp kalkuliert. 
Aber hey, 10% Rabatt auf alle EKWB Teile bei Caseking!


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2018)

Schon vor vier Tagen ein Xoro HMT 363 WLan Internetradio mit TV Funktion für unseren Teenager zum Geburtstag.
Für relativ wenige 90 € ein goiles Teil, sie lässt sich jetzt mit ihren Lieblings-YT Videos pünktlich zur Schule wecken.


----------



## RtZk (28. November 2018)

Interstellar als 4k Blu-ray .


----------



## taks (28. November 2018)

Passende Kleidung für Weihnachten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loltheripper (29. November 2018)

Supermicro H11SSL-i Bulk für 220€  (das ist günstig für ein SP3 Board)

Hab zwar erst vor 2 Wochen von einem Ryzen 5 1600 auf einen Xeon E5 v3 geupgraded , allerdings hat gestern mein Asus X99 Deluxe das zeitliche gesegnet... War ein kurzer Spaß mit dem wohl letzten übertaktbaren Xeon.


----------



## loltheripper (29. November 2018)

Ich habe es getan...

AMD Epyc 7401 wurde eingesackt

Mein zukünftiger PC wird teurer sein als mein Auto, naja man muss Prioritäten setzen und Rekorde in Cinebench!


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. November 2018)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Ich habe es getan...
> 
> AMD Epyc 7401 wurde eingesackt
> 
> Mein zukünftiger PC wird teurer sein als mein Auto, naja man muss Prioritäten setzen und Rekorde in Cinebench!



Warum ein Epyc und kein Threadripper? Hast du nen Server? xD (Allgemeine Neugierde)


----------



## loltheripper (29. November 2018)

Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Warum ein Epyc und kein Threadripper? Hast du nen Server? xD (Allgemeine Neugierde)



Siehe ein Post drüber welches mainboard ich mir da rausgelassen habe  ca 820€ für CPU und MB, da kommt man mit einem Theadripper setup nicht wirklich drunter. Außerdem ist der Multiplikator vom Epyc ja auch entsperrt und ich habe glaub den schlüssel zum bedienen schon vorab gefunden.

Aber ja ich habe auch einen Server, HP DL580 G7 4x xeon E7-4860 den werde ich jetzt aber wohl liquidieren.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. November 2018)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Siehe ein Post drüber welches mainboard ich mir da rausgelassen habe  ca 820€ für CPU und MB, da kommt man mit einem Theadripper setup nicht wirklich drunter. Außerdem ist der Multiplikator vom Epyc ja auch entsperrt und ich habe glaub den schlüssel zum bedienen schon vorab gefunden.
> 
> Aber ja ich habe auch einen Server, HP DL580 G7 4x xeon E7-4860 den werde ich jetzt aber wohl liquidieren.



i see


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab die Keycaps der  Pfeiltasten auf meiner Tastatur durch welche aus unlackiertem Metall ersetzt. 
Sieht gut aus, fühlt sich edel an und der Anschlag ist anders geworden. 

Vielleicht nicht die sinnvollste Anschaffung der Welt, aber umso lieber ich meine Tastatur unter den Fingern habe um sie produktiver werde ich.
(Jedenfalls rede ich mir das ein.)


----------



## dekay55 (1. Dezember 2018)

24Volt 15 Ampere Netzteil für meine CNC


----------



## joNickels (2. Dezember 2018)

Bier Weihnachtskalender für meinen Großvater


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2018)

3 Jeanshosen 
3 Pullover


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine bessere Hälfte


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (4. Dezember 2018)

Eine GPU-Stütze für meine Vega.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (5. Dezember 2018)

Ein Beyerdynamic Amiron Wireless, bin mal gespannt ob es ein würdiger Nachfolger für meinen DT880 ist :3


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Dezember 2018)

Neues Balkontür Rollo, den Möbelfräsen sei Dank ...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Dezember 2018)

Ein Paar neue "Dekoni Sheepskin Fenestrated" Ohrpolster für den HD 800. Für nur 50€.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2018)

Ein paar Bluray Filme bestellt, mit Robert de Niro, welche ich schon immer mal haben wollte:

- Heat
- Good Fellas
- Kap der Angst
- Casino
- Cop Land


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (8. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem ich den The Outer Worlds Trailer gesehen habe, erstmal das Lied The Passenger in High-Res gekauft.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachtsgeschenk für Muttern...
=> Tolino Vision 4 HD


----------



## Rheinlaender (9. Dezember 2018)

EVGA X99 FTW + Intel i7 5930k
EVGA DG-86 Big-Tower
Alphacool Eisbaer LT360
G.Skill KIT (4x4GB) 16GVRB Ripjaws 4


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. Dezember 2018)

Nen Tannenbaum


----------



## mardsis (10. Dezember 2018)

Ein H0 Standmodell GT8N-1 (Wagennummer 3125) von der BSAG mit Glasvitrine

//EDIT: @kleinerEisbär - dieses Modell war sogar ein Schnäppchen, da alleine die Vitrine 45€ kostet, vor ein paar Monaten habe ich für eine andere Wagennummer ohne Glaskasten den gleichen Preis bezahlt, diese Preise sind für Modellzüge auch üblich. Ich erfreue mich halt dran  kann dich aber auch Verstehen, wenn man sich da nicht für begeistert wirkt das echt überteuert^^


----------



## kleinerEisbär (10. Dezember 2018)

mardsis schrieb:


> Ein H0 Standmodell GT8N-1 (Wagennummer 3125) von der BSAG mit Glasvitrine



139€ für nen Straßenbahnmodell in er Plexiglasschachtel, naja, jeder hat seine Hobbies 

*160 Kartenpackungen von der neuen Erweiterung in Hearthstone, da man das arme Team5 doch unterstützen muss!


----------



## cap82 (12. Dezember 2018)

Meine Geburtstagsgeschenke von mir für mich:

- Denon AVR X3500H https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61-1qQfZpoL._SL1500_.jpg
- Amazon Basics Kameratasche https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81B9ujbcOiL._SL1500_.jpg
- Burgvogel Kochmesser 26cm https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/513U4tJS42L._SL1500_.jpg
- Siemens Q5.0 https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61eFh+YpMHL._SL1200_.jpg
- Kaffeebereiter https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81AhFOMX3mL._SL1500_.jpg
- Plantation Barbados Extra Old 20th Anniversary https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91WQtnPMJvL._SL1500_.jpg
- Laphroaig Quarter Cask https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/812zLgZbojL._SL1500_.jpg
- 2,4kg Südamerika Roastbeef Uruguay
- 2,6kg US Roastbeef


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Dezember 2018)

Neue Adidas Sambas.


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2018)

Rtx2080 von Gainward. Eine Phoenix GS


----------



## der_yappi (15. Dezember 2018)

Die aktuelle PCGH
Irland Wandkalender 2019
gebrannte Mandeln auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt (normal und Oreo)


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Dezember 2018)

Eine neue Tassimo von Bosch fuer die Tochter. In Pink!


----------



## cap82 (15. Dezember 2018)

Neue Mecha Sharkoon Purewriter


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Dezember 2018)

Nen "kleines" Dispaly für meinen Simulator 


F-16 LANTIRN HUD Optical Module :: 			Rochester Avionic Archives


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachtsgeschenke für mich selbst:
EVGA RTX 2080 XC Gaming
ASUS Prime X470-Pro (im Mindstar für 150€, zusätzlich gibt es von Asus noch 25€ Cashback)

Hoffentlich wird die GPU kein Spulenfiepen haben, denn ich habe deswegen schon mehrere zurückgeschickt. Netzteil habe ich zum testen bereits gewechselt. Mein derzeitiges Mainboard wäre der letzte verdächtige Auslöser.


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. Dezember 2018)

Ne ladung ANIFIT Katzenfutter aus Schweden, na ja es wird aus Old Germany versendet aber ... 

tiernahrung.provital.com | Hundefutter & Katzenfutter von Anifit


----------



## Nettertyp (17. Dezember 2018)

Liverpool Trikot

Dr Ball auf Twitter: "Klopp vs Bayern a big Love Story #UCLDraw… "


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Dezember 2018)

Die neuesten Anschaffungen seit November:

- MSI RTX2080 Duke 8G OC
- 6x 16/10er-Fittinge
- 2x AquaComputer Double Protect Ultra
- 3m EK ZMT 16/10-Schlauch
- EK Vector RTX 2080 Copper+Acetal-GPU-Wasserkühler
- Alphacool HF38-G1/4"-Slotblende
- AquaComputer Splitty9
- Phobya Nano-G Silent 14 1000rpm im 9er-Pack
- Watercool MO-RA3 420LT
- Arctic Cooling MX-4
- AquaComputer Temperatursensor


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2018)

Atomic Bent Chetler 100 + Warden MNC 11
Verdammt, das hätte auch für ne ordentlich GPU gereicht


----------



## moreply (18. Dezember 2018)

Lian PC O-11WXC

6 NB Eloops



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Dezember 2018)

Detective Conan Fleecedecke und Arale Kissen zu Weihnachten für unser Sandwichkind ...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Dezember 2018)

Brick Lane Bike Kurbelsatz mit 48er Kettenblatt, MKS Pedalhaken und eine neue 1/8"-Kette für mein SSB.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Dezember 2018)

Je zwei Tickets für

Hannes und der Bürgermeister - "Jetzt hannes"
Christoph Sonntag - "Bloß kein Trend verpennt!"


----------



## Rheinlaender (20. Dezember 2018)

Nen Sharkoon TG5 RGP, 16 GB RAM und eine Corsair 110i AIO


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Dezember 2018)

Amazon Gutscheine


----------



## Siffer81 (21. Dezember 2018)

Ein neues Apple iPad Pro 12,9 Zoll 256gb, und eine Roccat Vulcan Aimo 120.

Gruss


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (22. Dezember 2018)

Jahreskarte fürs Schwimmbad

Spenden für

DRK
SWR "Herzenssache"
PZ "Menschen in Not"


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Dezember 2018)

- Drei Tüten Salat
- Käseecken
- Instant Tee
- Zwei Dosen Rockstar Energy
- Acht Flaschen Kaufland-Sprite Zero
- Shampoo
- Duschgel
- Steaks
- Salatdressing
- Schokomüsli
- vier Bolognesebaguettes
- zwei Pakete Milch
- Bolognesesauce
- eine Crucial MX500 250GB 
- drei Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm-Lüfter
- einen Fritz!WLAN AC860-Stick
- einen USB3.0->USB2.0-Adapter


----------



## clown44 (22. Dezember 2018)

Enien neuen TV für meine Eltern


----------



## Jimiblu (23. Dezember 2018)

GoG Sale:

Cold Waters
Throne Breakers
XCOM enemy unknown complete Pack


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2018)

20 Euro Fonic Guthaben

Das reicht erstmal wieder für 4 Monate.

Edit: Und natürlich im Vorfeld schon diverse Weihnachtsgeschenke für die Familie.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2018)

Perry Rhodan NEO Hörbücher für Schwiegervattern.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (24. Dezember 2018)

Neuen Pc (siehe Signatur)
Crucial MX500 m.2 250GB 
Ein paar Flaschen Wein (Als Weihnachts- und Geburtstagsgeschenk)


----------



## xcruel (25. Dezember 2018)

Einen LG C8 OLED TV 55", eine Playstation 4 Pro und Red Dead Redemption 2.
Ich gebe den Konsolen mal eine Chance...

Grüße!


----------



## Pikus (27. Dezember 2018)

Ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selber 
Dazu nochmal 70€ für 3 Gehäuselüfter... Noctua, da geht doch noch was 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (28. Dezember 2018)

- Eine Skijacke von Protest
- Audyssey MultEQ App für den Denon


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (29. Dezember 2018)

480GB SanDisk Ultra II, 2 Eheringe und ein Jian-Schwert


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Januar 2019)

Eine wenig gebrauchte Nikon D700 mit Batteriegriff und etwas Zubehör


----------



## drebbin (1. Januar 2019)

Eine 1Tb SSD für 90€ inkl. Versand 

Seagate BarraCuda Interne SSD 6.35 cm (2.5 Zoll) 1 TB Retail ZA1000CM10002 SATA III kaufen


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2019)

3D Drucker Ender 3
und zwei Seagate Constellation ES.3


----------



## kleinerEisbär (15. Januar 2019)

Einen zweiten KD55-A1 fürs Schlafzimmer :3


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2019)

Ein neues Topf und Pfannen Set von Woll.
Bällebad und Zelt für meinen kleinen, nen Teppich fürs Kinderzimmer.


----------



## labernet (16. Januar 2019)

1x Nikka from the Barrel
und
1x Glenmongarie Quinta Ruban 12 Years


----------



## Firefox83 (16. Januar 2019)

labernet schrieb:


> 1x Nikka from the Barrel



habe ich zu Weihnachten erhalten. Geiler Tropfen! 

in dem Fall auch ein Whisky Liebhaber...


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2019)

Mal wieder ein bisschen Lektüre:
Building Successful Business Models based on Artificial Intelligence: Growing your Business Quickly using Machine Learning and Deep Learning, Bert Langa
Python - kurz & gut, Mark Lutz


----------



## CyrianGenesis (18. Januar 2019)

Gelbe Knastrasierer von der Nettokasse und Nivea Rasierschaum... 

Und natürlich eine Flasche Sprite, sowie aus den kleinanzeigen nen kaputten Kassettenrekorder von Telefunken - 70er Jahre
zum wieder herrichten und nutzen. 

Läuft soweit wieder, muss nur das Laufwerk noch gut gereinigt werden.


----------



## Sir Demencia (18. Januar 2019)

Ich hab's mal so richtig krachen lassen und mein Sys ein bisserl gepimpt:

- Asus RTX 2080 Dual OC (gebraucht erstanden)
- 480er Radi von AC
- DurchlussSensor von Aquatuning
- zwei Temp-Sensoren (Durchfluss)
- Durchflussfilter mit Sichtfenster und Absperrhähnen von Aquatuning
- Watercool Heatkiller IV für die 2080 Acryl Nickel RGB
- und das ganze zieht in ein Thermaltake Core X 9 ein
- diverse "Kleinigkeiten" um das Case innnen umzubauen

Hab ab Montag Urlaub. Eine Woche hab ich Zeit um alles ein- und umzubauen. Freu mich schon tierisch.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (21. Januar 2019)

Nen PG279Q für meine Freundin, nachdem ich ihrem bisherigen (meinem) Monitor beim VGA Kabel einstecken nen Panelbruch beschert habe <.< Zum Werstoffhof damit oder was würdet ihr sagen?


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Januar 2019)

Playstation 4 Pro für die Tochter zum Birthday.


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2019)

Da die restliche Lektüre längere Lieferzeiten hat, gibts noch ein drittes Buch 

Weniger schlecht über IT schreiben: Die Schreibwerkstatt für IT-Erklärer


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Januar 2019)

1050 Ti und ein 750er Netzteil.


----------



## V3CT0R (21. Januar 2019)

Ein Boxspringbett  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (23. Januar 2019)

Ein neues Display für mein Smartphone


----------



## BarFly (23. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

massenweise Steckdosenleisten von Brennenstuhl bzw. Bachmann.
Damit habe ich alle billig Steckdosen bei uns in der Wohnung durch hochwertige ersetzt.
Da ja etliche irgendwo unter/hinter Schränken Regalen Sofas etc. liegen hatte ich deswegen schon längers meine Bedenken. Das waren aber mal locker 200€ die da eingesetzt wurden. 
Am Computer, an der Medienanlage im Wohnzimmer, hinterm Schrank beim Speedport Hybrid, beim NAS überall liegen jetzt Steckerleisten mit Überspannungsschutz.


----------



## Pikus (23. Januar 2019)

Einen kleinen 10"-Touchscreen für Chat- und Sensorprogramme.


----------



## ForceScout (23. Januar 2019)

Zwei neue D1S Xenon Brenner für meinen geliebten Audi A3.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2019)

Einen gebrauchten Canon LBP-2900.


----------



## compisucher (23. Januar 2019)

Eine Video Karte mit DV Anschluss für 9 € bei amazon, damit ich endlich die über 10 Jahre alten Videokasseten vom Canon MV400 überspielen kann.
Unfassbar, die Karte gerade so ohne Blende unter der GTX1080 aufs GA-H87-HD3 gemurkst und hängt auf halb acht aber funzt tadellos - bin begeistert.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Februar 2019)

Ein Sigma 50mm 1.4 Art


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2019)

Kaffeemaschine Nescafe "Dolce Gusto" für meine Frau
Der Kaffee schmeckt gut. Aber die Maschine ist sehr laut.
Da sind die Maschinen von De Longhi wohl besser.... aber auch teurer.


----------



## Rheinlaender (4. Februar 2019)

Fanatec  CSL Elite PS4™ Starter Set für PC und PS4


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Februar 2019)

Einen BIOS-Chip. Ich glaube, in meinem BIOS/UEFI ist die Intel Management Engine fehlerhaft und mittels FTK etc. kriege ich es nicht hin, die IME zu flashen.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich glaube, in meinem BIOS/UEFI ist die Intel Management Engine fehlerhaft



Ist das Ding nicht per Design fehlerhaft und ein riesiges Problem in jedem Gerät wo es verbaut wurde?


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ist das Ding nicht per Design fehlerhaft und ein riesiges Problem in jedem Gerät wo es verbaut wurde?



Das mag wohl sein  Ich konnte deswegen jedenfalls keine OC-Optionen für CPU und RAM nutzen, der RAM ließ sich sogar nichtmal höher als 1333 Mhz stellen, obwohl er von Haus aus 1600er ist und der Takt eigentlich vom Board standardmäßig unterstützt würde. Naja, neuer BIOS-Chip rein, zack, RAM läuft stabil auf 2133


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Februar 2019)

Ich meine ...   der Wikipedia Artikel besteht quasi nur aus einer riesigen Liste an Sicherheitsproblemen von dem Ding:
Intel Management Engine - Wikipedia


----------



## dekay55 (8. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Werkzeug


----------



## mardsis (17. Februar 2019)

Ein Clevo P640RF Barebone mit einem i7 6820HK, einer GTX 965m 2GB, 250GB SSD 970 EVO und 14 Zoll Full-HD Bildschirm. Zwar schon 2-3 Jährchen alt, aber für 530€ gibt es wohl kaum etwas besseres neu mit 14 Zoll. 16GB Ram rein und fertig.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Februar 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> ....Neues Werkzeug


Geiles Ding hab ich auch bzw. ungebrandet den TS100
Der ist sogar einigen Lötstationen deutlich überlegen

BTW. ich kaufe immer ein Haufen Zeugs, zuletzt ein Sure Wondom Programmer ICP1 für DSP Boards ADAU1701


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2019)

Eigentlich schon etwas länger gekauft, aber erst nach intensiver Nutzung über das letzte WE kann ich sagen dass sich der (gebraucht) Kauf der Bang und Olufsen Beoplay H8 such tatsächlich gelohnt hat.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Februar 2019)

Wir richten meiner Frau gerade ein Bastelzimmer ein. Jeder der solche Träume schon mal erfüllt hat, weiß was das kostet. Vor allem was man dazu alles braucht. 
Aber was tut man nicht alles für Menschen die man Liebt.


----------



## mardsis (17. Februar 2019)

Sony MDR-XB950N1 Kopfhörer und 2x16GB DDR4 SO-DIMM von G.Skill... oh man war das ein teures Wochenende  jetzt ist wieder sparen angesagt


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2019)

Was für den Gaumen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. Februar 2019)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Matrix Audio M-Stage HPA-1 KHV.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2019)

- Galaxy S4 GT-9506 Display mit Rahmen und Einbau für 199€
- Bosch BGL35MON13 für 99€ 
- Klarstein Toledo für 42,99€


----------



## kleinerEisbär (25. Februar 2019)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> - Galaxy S4 GT-9506 Display mit Rahmen und Einbau für 199€
> - Bosch BGL35MON13 für 99€
> - Klarstein Toledo für 42,99€



Müsste nicht das normale S4 bereits günstiger neuzukaufen sein inzwischen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Februar 2019)

Gibt es ab 60 €


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2019)

Restliche Teile für mein diesjähriges Karnevalskostüm. 
Hab gerade mal (fast) alles zusammen angezogen und es sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Februar 2019)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Müsste nicht das normale S4 bereits günstiger neuzukaufen sein inzwischen?


Da hast du recht. Das S4 hat aber in den letzten Jahren an Qualität verloren z.B. der Bildschirm löst sich spätestens nach ein paar Monate vom Gehäuse. 
Und das ist für mich inakzeptabel bei einem neuen Smartphone.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Februar 2019)

Für 199 hättest aber schon das S6 bekommen


----------



## Nopsi (28. Februar 2019)

Einen neuen Rechner, seit 6 Jahren, danke für die Hilfe an die freundlichen Helfer  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sysnet (28. Februar 2019)

Ich oute mich mal: 

Habe im Mindstar eine RX590 gekauft. Hätte wohl eine 1070 oder Vega56 genommen wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die noch so günstig werden. Wäre vermutlich die Saphhire Pulse geworden oder aber die Zotac Mini. Ich bin aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit der Karte. Gab länger keine neuen Karten mehr mit ähnlicher Leistung zu dem Preis. Rund 270€ inkl. Versand für gute Full-HD Power und einen leisen Kühler (Sapphire Nitro) - das ist schon ok finde ich. Zumal die meisten anderen Karten optisch deutlich schlechter ausgesehen hätten. Die 3 Spiele haben mich da echt extrem verführt.

Insgesamt kann ich die Karte absolut empfehlen. Lediglich wenn man eine gute Custom 1070 oder Vega für unter 300€ (max. knapp darüber) bekommen kann, würde ich die natürlich vorziehen. Ansonsten ist die 590 Nitro für rund 250€ inkl. Games echt klasse. Für Luft echt leise und selbst für ein paar WQHD-Ausflüge nicht völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. März 2019)

Ein gebrauchtes Sigma 120-400mm von eBay, gerade per DHL hier angekommen


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. März 2019)

AOC C32G1, 31.5"


Edit:Ging zurück, einfach zu Groß für FullHD


----------



## ForceScout (6. März 2019)

Heute angekommen:
Phanteks evolv X
Phanteks halos lux Digital 
Und phanteks ditigal rgb starter kit

Möge das umbauen beginnen ^^


----------



## der_yappi (7. März 2019)

Jahresurlaub für den Herbst gebucht.


----------



## totovo (9. März 2019)

Ein neues Auto!


----------



## cap82 (10. März 2019)

-Certina DS Caimano Automatik
-LG OLED 65B87 
-Soehnle Analoge Personenwaage
-4 Jeans
-1 Hilfiger Sakko beim TK Maxx


----------



## taks (18. März 2019)

Ein Paar Gasdruckdämpfer für den Kofferraumdeckel


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. März 2019)

Ein Dreierpack LED-Unterbaulichter (batteriebetrieben) mit Fernsteuerung und 12 Farben. Spontankauf bei der großen Drogeriekette mit R am Anfang, die werden dem PC-Tisch ein wenig mehr "Stimmung" verpassen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2019)

Kopfhörer


----------



## kleinerEisbär (20. März 2019)

Einen AOC C24G1 der heute ankam & im Paket war genau die Bodenplatte des Standfußes und das Display, das Mittelstück fehlt 
& einen Klappenauspuff von Bull-X mit Downpipe & Motorumbau für meinen Dicken


----------



## Rheinlaender (21. März 2019)

Fanatec ClubSport Pedale V3


----------



## Hubacca (23. März 2019)

Sharkoon Purewriter TKL RGB
Thrustmaster TS-PC
Fanatec CSL Elite Pedale
MSI Clutch GM 60
Thrustmaster T-GT


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. März 2019)

MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 Air Boost 8G OC --- Samsung U28E590D da der AOC wieder zurück ging.


----------



## ForceScout (24. März 2019)

Hab mir gestern das Nanoleaf Starter Kit mit 9Panels gekauft. Absolut hammer Optik!
Habe zum Glück nen Schnäppchen gemacht, 200 waren mir auch zu teuer. Bei obi gibt's die gerade für 149,99!


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. März 2019)

ForceScout schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern das Nanoleaf Starter Kit mit 9Panels gekauft. Absolut hammer Optik!
> Habe zum Glück nen Schnäppchen gemacht, 200 waren mir auch zu teuer. Bei obi gibt's die gerade für 149,99!



Coole Sache, wäre für deine Erfahrungen, die du jetzt machst, sehr Dankbar.


----------



## Rheinlaender (25. März 2019)

Den dritten ASUS VG278H um nochmal richtig mit Nvidia 3dVision 2 im 3d Surround auf die Kaxxx zu hauen


----------



## ForceScout (25. März 2019)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Coole Sache, wäre für deine Erfahrungen, die du jetzt machst, sehr Dankbar.



@Pisaopfer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obergeil!! Bin froh die Nanoleafs gekauft zu haben... 
Das Licht ist einfach super hell und zum Glück über die App Dimmbar^^
Die sanften Farbverläufe machen einfach Spaß anzuschauen.
App läuft auch super.

Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung! 
Für 200€ finde ich es aber auch zu teuer, 150€ und darunter ist aber in Ordnung.

Um die Panele um die Ecke anzubringen, muss man aber Flexible Verbinder für 10€ extra kaufen... habe noch 8 Stück über falls wer einen braucht


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. März 2019)

Nintendo Switch Pro Controller für den Einsatz am PC. Gefällt mir persönlich einfach besser als der Xbox One Controller.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. März 2019)

ForceScout schrieb:


> @Pisaopfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Eindrücke, ich werde es mir überlegen fürs Wohnzimmer, allerdings werde ich erst Renovieren und dann ...


----------



## orca113 (26. März 2019)

Meiner Mama ein Samsung Galaxy J5


----------



## kühlprofi (26. März 2019)

i 9900k
ASUS ROG Maximus XI Formula
Corsair Vengeance RGB 32 GB
Alphacool Eisblock XPX
Arctic Silver 5
Alphacool Eisrohr 12m ^^
Alphacool Eiszapfen
Alphacool Eisfluegel 2x
Alphacool Eiswasser Pastel White
Thermaltake Core X9
BitFenyx alchemy cable kit weiss
corsair rm750i


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2019)

ForceScout schrieb:


> @Pisaopfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann man die mit Hue zusammen bringen? Als Erweiterung des Ambilight wären die sicher auch mega gut.
@Topic: Neue Lederjacke, 5m Hue Outdoor Lightstrip für die Terrasse und 2 Karten für "Von wegen Lisbeth" (bzw. alles kaufen lassen weil Geburtstag gehabt  )


----------



## MOD6699 (26. März 2019)

Hab nicht wirklich einen passenden Thread gefunden und wollte auch nix neues aufmachen also einfach mal hier. Schon mal jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit Blumen(Strauß) online kaufen? Danke


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. März 2019)

Blumenfee.de - der Rosenversand - Rosen online bestellen und guenstig verschicken/versenden D-weit  kann ich empfehlen aber nur wenn du den Terminversand für paar Euro mehr wählst. Blumen waren immer frisch und sehr gut verpackt. Die haben nicht nur Rosen.


----------



## MOD6699 (26. März 2019)

Alles klar danke für den Tipp


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. März 2019)

Ein paar Adiletten in Schwarz und ein 3 Paar weiße Adidas Socken passend dazu. Muss allerdings nochmal nach Frankfurt und die in ne Nummer größer umtauschen vorallem wenn ich die Socken da rein anziehen will...
Sonst noch 2 Shirts von Snipes und ne weiße Fila Bauchtasche (Muschibeutel )


----------



## ForceScout (28. März 2019)

Ein Premium Ticket für die ROG Convention am 12. April in Duisburg  
Trotz 300km Anfahrtsweg, will ich da wohl mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Aemkeisdna (28. März 2019)

Gestern für 279€ den Acer KG 271 UA bestellt und keine Pixelfehler oder sonstiges Panel Probleme. 
Für mich absolut Top ... evtl ein Sonntags Modell

ACER KG271UA 69cm (27") WQHD Gaming-Monitor FreeSync 144Hz 1ms HDMI/DP 16:9 ++ Cyberport


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. März 2019)

Grade ne CD bestellt bei Saturn...jaaaa CD, ich fühle mich auch so richtig 2005 grade. Aber mein Autoradio hat nur en CD Laufwerk 

Und zwar hab ich mir von $uicideBoy$ ihr erstes Studioalbum I Want To Die In New Orleans gekauft. Höre es zwar ständig auf Spotify an aber man will seine Lieblingskünstler ja auch unterstützen


----------



## Stryke7 (28. März 2019)

Endlich mal neue Wanderstiefel! 


Und "The Pale Emperor" von Marilyn Manson, auf CD.  Das klingt DEUTLICH besser als über Amazon Music Streaming.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2019)

2 Lonsdale Trainingsjacken und 4 Bücher. Und 20 Tage Premium Account bei War Thunder.


----------



## compisucher (30. März 2019)

Heute per UPS angekommen, eine 8GB PNY Quadro RTX4000 für meinen Arbeits-PC.
Bin mal gespannt, wie die sich so bei Solidworks schlägt.
Meine  "alte" M5000 hat leider den Geist aufgegeben - zum Glück noch in der Gewährleistungszeit.


----------



## aloha84 (30. März 2019)

Until dawn für die ps4.
Erkältet ohne komplexes gameplay auf dem Sofa abgruseln.....oder auch schmunzeln.


----------



## enta (1. April 2019)

Nachdem ich 4 Jahre lang still halten konnte, hab ich mir neue Hardware gekauft.
Kann sich jetzt nur um Wochen handeln bis ich alles zusammen gebaut hab.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. April 2019)

Eine Mouse von Roccat die Kova und eine neue Tastatur Roccat Suora FX, die hoffentlich so lange hält wie die Microsoft Sidewinder X6.

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (1. April 2019)

MSI RX 580 ARMOR OC 8GB 

Nach genau 4 Jahren gibts endlich ne Neue


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2019)

Gainward GeForce RTX 2070 8GB GDDR6 für 430€ inkl. Versand und LG F14WD84EN0


----------



## FunkyMaster (2. April 2019)

Hab mir gerade eine Logitech G Pro Wireless und ein QCK+ Mousepad geholt. Nie mehr würde ich jetzt eine Kabelgebundene Maus anfassen. Ach ja und vor zwei Monaten habe ich noch meine GTX 780 durch eine Vega 56 ersetzt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. April 2019)

Hab die MSI Radeon RX Vega 56 Air Boost 8G OC nie erhalten und mich mit Mindfactory ein wenig Angelegt. Daraufhin wurde die Bestellung gänzlich Storniert und ich hab mich für eine SAPPHIRE RX 590 Nitro+ entschieden. Kostet mich zwar in etwa das was die 56 im Angebot auch gekostet hatte aber wurde bei einem anderen Shop geordert bei dem ich noch 10% durch Vitamin B bekommen hab.

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. April 2019)

Nen MSI 24 Zöller. Und noch nen zweiten.


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2019)

Mein Auto hat neue Sommerreifen bekommen


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2019)

Ein E-Bike zum zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. April 2019)

Ein Notebook, nur für Bürosachen, mit einem AMD 2300U Prozessor - übrigens mein erster AMD Prozessor überhaupt, mit der IGP und Manjaro läuft das Teil Butterweich.


----------



## Rheinlaender (14. April 2019)

Mit dem Shifter nun alles zusammen

Fanatec
CSL Elite Racing Wheel - offiziell lizensiert für PS4™ + CSL Elite Pedale 
ClubSport Pedale V3 
ClubSport Shifter SQ V 1.5 


RaceRoom 
Game Seat RR3055 + RaceRoom Schaltknaufhalterung Fanatec


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2019)

Logitech Maus für Laptop


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2019)

Mobilfunkvertrag verlängert für 5€ weniger als vorher mit 4GB+LTE mehr als vorher. Dafür bleibt das Telefon das Alte.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2019)

"Ready Player One" Bluray


----------



## mardsis (15. April 2019)

Einen Haufen Klamotten für den Sommer,
FSP 90W Universalnetzteil
SATA Controllerkarte mit 2 Ports
Fractal Design Define Mini


----------



## ForceScout (18. April 2019)

Ich hab mir gerade bei Mindfactory ein Huawei P30 gekauft


----------



## mardsis (18. April 2019)

Eine 10TB Seagate IronWolf HDD


----------



## Uziflator (20. April 2019)

Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition


----------



## Hoopster (20. April 2019)

Corsair 1000D


----------



## Ahab (20. April 2019)

Zowie EC1-A  Meine Intellimouse Classic hat gerade mal ein halbes Jahr mitgemacht. Die Gummiflanken werden jetzt schon porös... Sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## Hoopster (20. April 2019)

Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti @ WaKü


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2019)

- UGREEN USB Kartenleser USB C Kartenleser 2 in 1 USB 3.0
- USB-Kabel Typ C auf Typ C, USB 3.1 Gen 2, weiß, 150 cm
- Palit Geforce RTX 2070 8GB Gamingpro OC Boost


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. April 2019)

Zwar schon gestern, aber ich habe mir einen Custom Sandberg California VM geordert


----------



## LastManStanding (28. April 2019)

Lenovo MIIX 520 Windows-Tablet


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

4 gebrauchte Blurays zu einen Schnäppchenpreis von 5 Euro:

- The Mechanic
- Robocop (Remake)
- G.I. Joe
- Gangsters, Guns& Zombies

Inklusive Versand. Es sind zwar nicht alles Top Filme, aber zu dem Preis will ich nicht meckern. Ein Bekannter von mir hatte die als Paket so abzugeben gehabt.


----------



## _Berge_ (1. Mai 2019)

Mache auch mal mit ^^

Letzten Tage: 

Radeon Seven + Bykski Block

2x 360mm Radi und Fittinge, größerer AGB und kleinzeugs

und damit meine bessere Hälfte nicht leer ausgeht noch einen Vielseitigkeits Sattel + Sattlerkosten für Ihr Pferd weil der alte nicht mehr zu retten war


----------



## kleinerEisbär (6. Mai 2019)

Eine kleine Leerung für den MSD meiner neuen 3Zoll Klappenaga & ne MSX125 für den zukünftigen sommerlichen Weg zur Arbeit durch den Stau hindurch :3


----------



## enta (6. Mai 2019)

elektro mountainbike


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Mai 2019)

ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2080 Ti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2019)

Der dunkle Kristall/Die Reise ins Labyrinth - Best of Hollywood/2 Movie Collector's Pack (Blu-ray)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Mai 2019)

Verbandskasten, 4 neue Reifen, 2 Armani-Jacken und 2 Hosen und ein paar Italienisch Lehrbücher.


----------



## Rheinlaender (7. Mai 2019)

Ci7 4790K@4,9 Ghz
Asus Maximus VII Hero
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Mai 2019)

Ein MyBlu Starter-Kit


----------



## taks (8. Mai 2019)

Ein paar Assets für Unity


----------



## kleinerEisbär (9. Mai 2019)

50mal den HP290 G2 SFF mit dem i5 8500 & der 250er SSD, genial wie günstig sinnvolle Office-PCs inzwischen verfügbar sind. Muss ich Sie nur noch auch wieder loswerden


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2019)

Gerade bestellt:

Wer bin ich - und wenn ja wie viele?: Eine philosophische Reise


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Mai 2019)

Den Fire TV 4.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Den Fire TV 4.



Den 4K Stick meinst du? Hattest du vorher schon einen Fire TV Stick, gibt es (abseits der höheren Auflösung) spürbare Performance-Verbesserungen? Mein Fire TV Stick der ersten Generation bricht langsam schon beim Laden des Hauptmenüs zusammen


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Mai 2019)

Jo. Ist aber auch der 4. Den ersten hatte ich nie. Aber den 2. bzw meine Mutter hat den. Der 4K ist ziemlich fix. Bis jetzt läuft alles flüssig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Mai 2019)

Bisschen Krimskrams vom Baumarkt: Isolierfarbe, Acryllack, Schleifvließ/Schleifschwämme, Nägel etc.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2019)

Schnelleres Internet eben telefonisch gebucht mit 200 Mbit bei UM. Pay TV Sender wie TNT, National Geographic etc  kommen auch dazu. Haben einen super Preis bekommen.


----------



## Rheinlaender (31. Mai 2019)

Oculus Rift S  ;-)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Mai 2019)

Logitech MX Master 2S Teal. Feines Teil.


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. Mai 2019)

Ne 670 und ne 390. Für 80 €. Schnäppchen


----------



## Rheinlaender (2. Juni 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ne 670 und ne 390. Für 80 €. Schnäppchen



Guter Preis. Für OC oder Sammlung?


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Juni 2019)

Für den Zweitrechner. Wobei die 390 dafür zu lang ist.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Juni 2019)

Einen neuen Geldbeutel mit RFprotect Funktion und ein neues Hemd für die Arbeit.
Der Sommer steht an und da sind die Olymp Hemden mit AirCon Stoff schon angenehmer zu tragen als "normale" Hemden


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Juni 2019)

Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLS2C16G4D30AESB/BLS2K16G4D30AESB)
Bzw diesen hier, also einzelnt!
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLS16G4D30AESB) 

Mal sehen was da für Chips drauf sind


----------



## enta (4. Juni 2019)

Palmen für den Garten


----------



## V3CT0R (4. Juni 2019)

Einen Helm für meine Freundin  und einen Bürostuhl (Nitro S300) für mich.


----------



## LimeGreen777 (6. Juni 2019)

Noblechairs Hero


----------



## fipS09 (6. Juni 2019)

28 weitere Meter Kabelkanal 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2019)

Ein paar Spiele aus dem GOG Sale, jetzt habe ich bei GOG mehr als nur TW3 

- The Night of the Rabbit
- Deponia
- Star Wars The Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition
- Star Wars The Force Unleashed II


----------



## fipS09 (11. Juni 2019)

Denon AVR X1500H, wurde Zeit endlich auf einen AVR mit HDMI umzusteigen  Der Pioneer VSX D814 hat 10 Jahre seinen Dienst getan und geht in den verdienten Ruhestand.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2019)

Blurays:

Jurassic Park - 4 Movie Collection
Es (Remake)
Blade Runner 2049


----------



## Zeiss (18. Juni 2019)

Ein MSI X79A-GD65 (8D) Board


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

Jurassic World Evolution für 13,50€ bei Steam.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juni 2019)

Neue Doc Martens (Pascal Cherry Red)


----------



## ForceScout (22. Juni 2019)

Bei der Media Markt Aktion einen neuen Bosch Geschirrspüler und ein P30 Lite für die bessere Hälfte


----------



## der_yappi (26. Juni 2019)

Eine Ersatzfernbedienung für den Technisat DVB-C Receiver


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juni 2019)

Vier Päckchen Saft , Tomaten , Käse und Wurst

Und 6 x Milch  1,5%  und 2x Telefonkabel gegringelt 4m


----------



## Amon (26. Juni 2019)

Einen neuen Decken Ventilator, der alte war so langsam durch.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2nd Hand AKG K340. Topp erhalten. Ein Träumchen das Teil.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juli 2019)

Die neue PCGH


----------



## Siffer81 (6. Juli 2019)

Ein Samsung Galaxy S10 5G und eine passende Hülle dazu, in meiner Region ist das 5G Netz schon recht gut ausgebaut. [emoji1237]

Gruss.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G977B mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juli 2019)

Neue leichte Sommer-Hemden fürs Büro
neuen Gürtel für das Outfit
Ein gutes Essen beim neuen Italiener im Ort
Bei Steam die Borderlands 2 Collection für knappe 6€
Einen vollen Tanks fürs TöffTöff


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

Kurze Hosen
Neue Bama Schlappen


----------



## thoast3 (7. Juli 2019)

- Mares Puck Pro
- Scubapro SK75 Titanium
- Cooler Master MH751
- Total Quartz Ineo 5W-30 5l


----------



## mardsis (8. Juli 2019)

Rapoo 8000M kabelloses Tastatur und Maus Set. Hoffentlich taugt das mehr als das billige Ding von Aptic/CSL. Ansonsten gebe ich doch mehr aus und hol mir ein Apple Magic Keyboard...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2019)

Neue CPU


----------



## Guru4GPU (12. Juli 2019)

Einen Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo III für meine XFX Radeon RX 470 4GB, der Lüfter mit seinen 3000 RPM nervt mich noch mehr als ich ihn in Erinnerung hatte (mein Morpheus wird woanders gebraucht)


----------



## fipS09 (13. Juli 2019)

Die erste AMD Grafikkarte in meinem Leben. Eine gebrauchte R9 380X für 40 Euro. Hoffe damit kann ich die Zeit überbrücken bis gute Custom Navis draußen und bezahlbar sind.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juli 2019)

Panasonic Lumix G9 DSLM Kamera
Panasonic Ersatzakku für o.g. Kamera
Olympus mZuiko 40-150mm f2.8 Pro Objektiv
(nach langem Suchen) Chio Chips aus der Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Sonderedition
div. Cider (Apfelräuber, Magners, etc)


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2019)

Blurays:



Good Will Hunting/Der talentierte Mr. Ripley - Double-Up Collection
Jumanji: Willkommen im Dschungel
Deadpool 2
Ant-Man and the Wasp
Black Panther


----------



## kleinerEisbär (15. Juli 2019)

Nen 2700X
Vier Dell XPS mit 9700k / RTX2060 / 16GB DDR4 3000 / 512GB SSD / 1TB HDD für 1100€ netto fürs Büro 
Ne Sony Soundbar mit Sub für unseren neuen SONY KD-77AG9
*zwei weitere Amazon Echo
*nen Fire TV 4K Stick zum Testen vs Apple TV 4K


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Juli 2019)

Honor 20 View


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2019)

Neuen Bürostuhl


----------



## thoast3 (16. Juli 2019)

Far Cry New Dawn beim Prime Day.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Juli 2019)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Far Cry New Dawn beim Prime Day.


Finde es nur zum Normalpreis


----------



## thoast3 (16. Juli 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Finde es nur zum Normalpreis



"Online Game Code" auswählen (Plattform ist afair egal), in den Warenkorb legen, und im letzten Bestellschritt bekommst du automatisch 70% Rabatt, wenn du Prime-Kunde bist


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Juli 2019)

Jo danke hab es einfach gestern überlesen. Hab es jetzt auch geholt.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Juli 2019)

Auch noch am Prime Day mal den Speicher für die neue Lumix G9 geordert

2x 64GB Sandisk Extreme Pro mit 170MB/s (lesen) und 90MB/s (schreiben)
 
Für einen €uro/Stck mehr als die 32GB Version.
Da nimmt man doch gleich die größere Variante...


----------



## Max76 (18. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## julbo (18. Juli 2019)

War gestern bei Media Markt, die standen alle im Regal.

NEC Multisync LCD 1970NX, 75Hz, 1280x1024 Monitor hab ich.

Bei mir passt alles.

Monitor hab ich auch erst seit gestern.

Aktuelles System:

i5 9600K + Noctua NHU12-S+ einem Zweiten Noctua Lüfter
Asus Z390 Gaming Plus
1070Ti Zotac Mini
16Gb Corsair Vengeance
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe white mit Sichtfenster
Powercolor Powerjack

PC wurde eigentlich für Aktuelle Spiele gekauft, habs mir aber wieder anders überlegt.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Juli 2019)

Ein neues Fahrrad. 

Velo-de-Ville A700 aus dem Konfigurator.
Alleine die Farbgebung ist schon der Hammer: Rahmen nachtblau matt, (fast) alles andere standardmässig matt-schwarz.
Shimano Alfine Nabendynamo und Alfine 8-Gang Nabe. Nie wieder f*** Kettenschaltung, bei der man/ich 17 von 21 Gängen fast nie benutzt hab!

Bisher das beste (und teuerste ) Bike, das ich je hatte! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (18. Juli 2019)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Ein neues Fahrrad.



Echt ein scharfes Teil, selbst als nicht-Fahrradfahrer bin ich etwas neidisch 

Ontopic: Ein paar Bluray Filme und eine Serienstaffel.


----------



## julbo (18. Juli 2019)

Super schönes vor allem Stabiles Fahrrad.

Ich stelle meine Komponenten auf was kleineres Echt Holz viele Jahre alt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juli 2019)

Dead Space 3
Vergünstigt hat es den Preis den es verdient


----------



## julbo (19. Juli 2019)

Dein 11.111 Beitrag.

Wollte nur noch mal zeigen wie das jetzt aussieht mit dem neuen Monitor.


----------



## Krautmausch (19. Juli 2019)

Mein Xperia Z3 Compact ist nach vier Jahren fast unbrauchbar, weil der Touchscreen zunehmend die Eingabe verweigert. Geht gerade noch, um Anrufe entgegen zu nehmen und Whatsapp zu lesen, aber ich hab mir jetzt einen microUSB-OTG-Adapter geleistet, um wenigstens zuhause eine Maus anschließen und das Handy im vollen Umfang bedienen zu können, und um meine Daten sichern zu können, wenn der Touchscreen demnächst gänzlich den Löffel abgeben sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Juli 2019)

Während meine Partnerin sich bei Douglas mit Parfum eingedeckt hat (ich kriege in solchen Läden immer üble Kopfschmerzen von Geruch und Beleuchtung), habe ich mir die Zeit im Buchladen vertrieben und konnte mich wieder nicht zusammenreißen 

Bernard Cornwell - Wolfskrieg (so langsam könnte die Saga auch mal zuende gehen, ist jetzt schon der 11. Band)

Steven Fry - Mythos (Griechische Sagen mit modernen Dialogen nacherzählt, auf Englisch)

Bert Brecht - Das Leben des Galilei (mit Kommentaren des Autors sowie externer Kommentierung)


----------



## T'PAU (21. Juli 2019)

julbo schrieb:


> Wollte nur noch mal zeigen wie das jetzt aussieht mit dem neuen Monitor.


Dem _neuen_ 13 Jahre alten Monitor. 
Für Retro-Hardware (Atari ST, Amiga, alte Konsolen) ist der NEC 1970 NXP aber recht gut, da er 15KHz kann.


----------



## Rheinlaender (22. Juli 2019)

MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti SEA HAWK EK X


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Juli 2019)

julbo schrieb:


> Wollte nur noch mal zeigen wie das jetzt aussieht mit dem neuen Monitor.


Huch, der Platz ist aber sehr begrenzt, dein Monitor hat gerade mal ein viertel der Größe meines Monitors 
Du  spielst wohl nur mit Pad, sodass der Platz wohl keine Rolle spielt,  schade das du darauf nicht Antworten kannst, weil du scheinbar dein  Account löschen hast lassen.


julbo schrieb:


> Dein 11.111 Beitrag.


Nö, ich habe schon mehr, ich habe schon vor Jahren aufgehört Beiträge zu schreiben wo sie gezählt werden, zum Beispiel in diesem Unterforum werden sie nicht gezählt. Ich bin eigentlich überwiegend nur noch bei den Umfragen unterwegs, weil es mir schon vor Jahren auf den Senkel ging das hier zu viele Firmentreue ihr Unwesen treiben, außerdem missbrauchen einige wenige Mods hier ihre Stellung, um Meinungen indirekt zu verteidigen mit denen sie sympathisieren. Ja ich habe keine angst das auszusprechen, auch wenn jetzt eines dieser Mods auftaucht und Meckert, das macht mir nichts, damit würden sie abermals nur meine Ansicht bestätigen und aktiver werde deswegen auch nicht. Ich bin schon seit Jahren in anderen Foren unterwegs, wo ich praktisch lernte das ich recht habe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2019)

Ein bisschen bei Ben Sherman geshoppt:
Harrington, Hoodie, T-Shirt, Boxershorts.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Juli 2019)

Ich bleib bei Fred Perry und Lonsdale.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei Fred Perry und Lonsdale.



Naja, Perry, Lonsdale und Sherman sind halt der heilige Dreiklang für traditionellen englischen Streetstyle. Martens natürlich noch dazu


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube ich hole mir mal wieder Ranger. Hab schon 4 Paar Martens.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juli 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hole mir mal wieder Ranger. Hab schon 4 Paar Martens.



Ich hab mein letztes Paar Rangers kürzlich entsorgt. Docs sind einfach so viel komfortabler und auch alltagstauglicher. Und bei Konzerten stehe ich ohnehin lieber näher an der Theke als direkt vor der Bühne/im Pit


----------



## onlygaming (29. Juli 2019)

Crucial MX500 1TB, wurde auch langsam Mal Zeit, meine 128er San Disk quillt immer über xDD

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## airXgamer (30. Juli 2019)

Hab mir gestern einen Dell 1907FPvt gekauft und bin total glücklich mit dem Teil. 19" 1280*1024, Soundbar, USB Hub, Pivot Fuß. Zustand gut, keine Kratzer. Für 6 Euro ein schöner Schnapper .


----------



## Krautmausch (30. Juli 2019)

Hoernseauf schrieb:


> Bekommt man bei Kleinanzeigen, schön.
> 
> Ich kann dir sagen, mach du auch die Rennspiele.
> 
> Also bei mir ist alles vom Fach.



5:4 ist ein Seitenverhältnis, das mich zwar auch viele Jahre begleitet hat, dem ich aber nicht sonderlich hinterher trauere.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2019)

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 für 196,45€


----------



## the_leon (30. Juli 2019)

Ryzen 5 3600 und 16gb VLP DDR4-2666
MSI B450I Gaming AC


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

2 Blurays (Kontrastprogramm):

Die glorreichen Sieben (2016)
Gravity

gebraucht beide Filme für 7 Euro einschließlich Porto


----------



## the_leon (31. Juli 2019)

Corsair SF 450 Platin
Noctua NF 9x14
Noctua NF 12x15
Delock USB C - Mini USB Kabel


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2019)

Asus Maximus V Extreme 

So 1155


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2019)

Einen Kasten Bier,

das Wochenende steht bevor.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2019)

"Satellite Reign" bei Steam


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2019)

Ein paar CPUs ......6 x Celeron G 470 ( so 1155)


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2019)

Einen neuen Fotorucksack von Mindshift Gear.
Genauer gesagt den Sidepath 14l

Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. August 2019)

4 Promille Beer and Roll


----------



## moonlive (5. August 2019)

Ein Tisch und ein Stuhl


----------



## True Monkey (6. August 2019)

Eine Handvoll CPUs .....alles So 1155


----------



## mardsis (7. August 2019)

Eine Intel D3-S4610 mit 480GB.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. August 2019)

gerade eine Sammlung von Magic The Gathering Karten ersteigert, mal sehen was für schätzchen drin sind 

Einige Karten zur Vervollständigung meines Decks

Zubehör für obiges, Boxen, Sleeves

To be continued....steht noch Hardware an


----------



## jday (7. August 2019)

9 Fenster und 2 Türen incl Ausbau und Einbau 

Da dachte ich noch, dass ich Fördermittel bekomme, wenn ich energieeffizient saniere , aber arschlecken..  

Dazu hätte noch die Fassade gedämmt werden müssen mit lecker EPS.  Naja  so viel zum Thema co2


----------



## Lotto (7. August 2019)

jday schrieb:


> Dazu hätte noch die Fassade gedämmt werden müssen mit lecker EPS.



Ist das das Zeugs wo ein Funke reicht um die ganze Hütte innerhalb von 2 Minuten abzufackeln?


----------



## der_yappi (8. August 2019)

Ne kleine, günstige, leichte Casio-Digitaluhr fürs schwimmen.
Dafür ist mir meine große Edifice einfach zu schade für


----------



## Krautmausch (8. August 2019)

Seit ein paar Minuten ist ein Redmi Note 7 auf dem Weg zu mir. So schnell kann das gehen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. August 2019)

Arcade Fighting Stick zugelegt... Hori Real Arcade Pro V Kai...  Richtiges Trumm... 43,2 x 23,9 x 11,4 cm, 2,2 kg... Macht total Bock  damit zu spielen... 
R-Type Dimensions EX, Street Fighter V, Dead or Alive 6 oder auch Chasm  (Metroidvania)... Klappt alles hervorragend und vermittelt einem ein  komplett anderes Spielgefühl...


----------



## mardsis (8. August 2019)

8 Bluray-Filme.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. August 2019)

Eine GTX 970. Mit Versand 46 €.


----------



## ForceOne (10. August 2019)

Braun Büffel Luzern. Wurde Zeit für ein neues Portmonnaie


----------



## trigger831 (10. August 2019)

Slipknot "We Are Not Your Kind"


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2019)

2 "Fruit of the Loom" Shorts

2 "Rhode Island" Jeans


----------



## killer89 (17. August 2019)

Bei Amazon: 
Gigabyte GB-EAPD-4200
Anker USB 3.0 auf RJ-45 Adapter
Housolution Zinken Winkel

Bei Alternate: 
Crucial MP510 960 GB M.2 SSD
4x 8GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance LP

Bei Mindfactory:
16 GB HyperX Impact DDR3L-1600 SO-DIMM CL9
8 GB Hyper X Impact DDR3L-1866 SO-DIMM CL11
512 GB Transcend MTS800S M.2 SSD
Startech Expresscard 54 USB 3.0

Bei Fahhrad.de:
Endura FS260-Pro Bib Shorts Red XL
Endura FS260-Pro Bib Shorts Marine XXL
Castelli Volo Bib Shorts b/w XL
Castelli Volo Bib Shorts b/w XXL
Gore Wear C3 Windstopper Phantom Zip-Off Jacked red/black XXL
PEARL iZUMi Elite Pursuit Hybrid Jacket Herren yellow / black XL


----------



## T'PAU (18. August 2019)

Watchmen  (Blu-ray, Steelbook)


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2019)

Das neue Rammstein Album. 
Kann man anhören.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2019)

Hab endgültig die Nase voll gehabt und gerade eine Nikon D7500 ersetzt, die hoffentlich ein paar Sachen besser macht als meine D3300.  Mal schauen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. August 2019)

letzte Woche die 1TB 860 Evo bei Media Markt aus dem Angebot.

Gerade:
Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Gunmetal TG
und Noctua NF-F12 (schwarz)

bei Alternate.

Dann kann ich endlich mal die Hardware, die schon ewig bei mir rumfliegt verbauen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. August 2019)

Eine Flasche "Mit niG" Gin für mich und eine Flasche Rotwein als Dankeschön für einen Referenten.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2019)

Amazon Prime


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2019)

Neues BQ! 500W NT für meinen alten Xeon.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. August 2019)

In einem schwachen Moment hat mich der Nerd in mir überwältigt, er riss die Kontrolle über das Vernunftzentrum an sich, ein neuer Monitor musste es sein, aber gleich volle Röhre 
ASUS ROG Strix XG438Q
Mal sehen ob ich das nicht bereue...


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. August 2019)

VA, nur HDR 600 und nur 120 Hz.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. August 2019)

Ja, toll 
Ist ja nicht so als hätte man in diesen Größen eine nennenswerte Auswahl.
VA ist das beste für Spieler, HDR interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, 120Hz ist sogar noch ein wenig zu viel des guten - ich habe auf 100Hz eingestellt.


----------



## ForceOne (3. September 2019)

notgedrungen eine neue Geschirrspülmaschine.... Siemens SN458S00IE IQ500


----------



## T'PAU (7. September 2019)

Avengers: Endgame  (Blu-ray für 14,28€ )


----------



## Sir Demencia (8. September 2019)

AMD Ryzen 3700X und 32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (8. September 2019)

Dreame V9P mit der Hoffnung, dass er uns zufrieden stellt und kein Dyson notwendig ist


----------



## Siffer81 (8. September 2019)

Ein neues RC-Auto, Arrma Infraction 6S BLX, Street Bash Truck, Maßstab 1/7

Jetzt hab ich auch noch einen für auf die Strasse. [emoji6][emoji106]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G977B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20190919 (8. September 2019)

Ich bin von derartigem Spielzeug ja ziemlich angetan und wollte mir auch immer so etwas als Erwachsener kaufen. Hat das einen Elektromotor oder nen Verbrenner?


----------



## Siffer81 (8. September 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Ich bin von derartigem Spielzeug ja ziemlich angetan und wollte mir auch immer so etwas als Erwachsener kaufen. Hat das einen Elektromotor oder nen Verbrenner?


Brushless Elektro Motor, der Arrma Infraction braucht 2x 11,1V 3S Lipo Akkus (6S Betrieb)

Der grosse Monster Truck braucht 2x 14,8V 4S Lipos (8S Betrieb)

Der Arrma Infraction läuft schon ab Werk mit 6S über 100kmh, also eher nix für Anfänger. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G977B mit Tapatalk


----------



## dekay55 (8. September 2019)

Lecker Lecker nen Infraction, mein nächster ARRMA wird der Mojave  Aktuell hab ich nen ARRMA Outcast, Nero, Kraton, und noch so paar andere. 
Ach eigentlich passt es ja ich hab mir ja heut auch ne weitere Karre  gekauft 

Dieses Baby hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit hab ich dann 12 Karren  das macht süchtig.


----------



## mardsis (13. September 2019)

Das Hirn hat wieder abgeschaltet und ich hab ein iPhone 11 Pro Max vorbestellt. Mag überteuert sein aber ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2019)

mardsis schrieb:


> Das Hirn hat wieder abgeschaltet und ich hab ein iPhone 11 Pro Max vorbestellt. Mag überteuert sein aber ich freu mich drauf



Schreib dann doch ein kurzes Review darüber wenn du es mal für ein paar Tage getestet hast 🙂


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2019)

20 Euro Fonic Guthaben

Die nächsten 4 Monate sind wieder gesichert.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> 20 Euro Fonic Guthaben
> 
> Die nächsten 4 Monate sind wieder gesichert.


Nur 4 Monate?  Bei mir reicht es für 6 Monate  

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Jack Wolfskin Tasche gekauft mit 65L Volumen, reicht


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nur 4 Monate?  Bei mir reicht es für 6 Monate


Kommt halt auf den Tarif an.


----------



## Flautze (14. September 2019)

Nike Tiempo Legacy II FG Fussballschlappen


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2019)

Eine weitere Handvoll celeron G 470 

Auf der Suche nach dem goldenen Chip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. September 2019)

Gestern mein bestelltes E-Bike abgeholt und bezahlt... damit bin ich jetzt vorübergehend pleite  Und mein Hinterteil tut nach den ersten 40km nach über 10 Jahren Pause vom Radfahren so richtig weh... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. September 2019)

Sieht gut aus.
Du brauchst einen breiteren Sattel der gut gepolstert ist, als ich wieder angefangen habe zu radeln habe ich schnell einen neuen Sattel gekauft 
Das sieht zwar nicht grandios aus, aber dein Heckfleisch dankt es dir


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. September 2019)

mardsis schrieb:


> Das Hirn hat wieder abgeschaltet



Ging mir ähnlich, heute relativ spontan ein iPhone 11 Pro (ohne Max) bestellt.
Dazu ein Spigen Liquid Air Case, damits wieder für den Partnerlook mit dem dienstlichen Gerät reicht.

Mal schauen wie es sich gegen mein 8+ schlägt.


----------



## Zeiss (24. September 2019)

Endlich mal ein vernünftiges Oszi: klick mich

Bin schon gespannt und freue mich auf das Ding.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (24. September 2019)

Bestellt ist eine Creative Sound BlasterX G6 externe Soundkarte.
Zuvor war im Rechner eine Creative Sound Blaster ZxR mit der ich sehr zufrieden war.
Aber ich benötige nun einen freien Steckplatz, und deshalb nun der Wechsel zu einer externen Soundkarte.
Ich hoffe, sie ist so gut, wie sie von den Leuten auf youtube angepriesen wird.
Nutze sie sowieso nur zum Zocken über Kopfhörer, und weniger für Musik & Filme.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2019)

Nicht heute, aber Anfang der Woche habe ich mir ein Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ 5G zugelegt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2019)

1 Satz neue Winterreifen


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2019)

Xbox Game Pass für PC. 1€ um einen Monat Hellblade, Forza Horizon, Vampyr und mehr anzuspielen ist dann doch kein schlechtes Angebot.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Oktober 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Xbox Game Pass für PC. 1€ um einen Monat Hellblade, Forza Horizon, Vampyr und mehr anzuspielen ist dann doch kein schlechtes Angebot.



Das ist ein sehr gutes Angebot, wo hast du dieses tolle Angebot den gefunden? Will auch


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2019)

Der erste Monat kostet ganz normal bei MS nur den Euro:
https://www.xbox.com/de-DE/xbox-game-pass/pc-games


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Oktober 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der erste Monat kostet ganz normal bei MS nur den Euro:
> https://www.xbox.com/de-DE/xbox-game-pass/pc-games



Achso, dann überlege ich es mir mal ob ich es auch teste, klingt interessant das Angebot.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Oktober 2019)

Habe einen neuen Satz Winterreifen aufziehen lassen

"Der Graf von Monte Christo" als ungekürzte dtv Taschenbuchausgabe


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2019)

2 Pullover
Eine Winterjacke


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2019)

Neues Handy


----------



## mardsis (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab mal bei der Amazon Bluray Aktion zugeschlagen und mir 16 Blurays bestellt.


----------



## thoast3 (19. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Set mit dem Apeks ATX40


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2019)

Ori and the Blind Forest auf GOG, dort gibt es noch dieses Wochenende! einen Sale von THQ Nordic mit bis zu 90% Rabatt, also unbedingt mal nachschauen  
GOG.com


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2019)

Ein wenig neuen Kram für meine Hockey-Ausrüstung


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Oktober 2019)

- Neue Brille bestellt
- Crash N-Sane Trilogy
- Spyro Reignited Trilogy
- Pflanze für das Schlaffzimmer, gehört zur Familie der Kakteen aber fragt mich bitte nicht nach der genauen Bezeichnung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. November 2019)

Den neuesten Asterix Band "Die Tochter des Vercingetorix"

Ist ok, die alten sind aber dennoch besser und eher nach meinem Geschmack.
Man kann aber schon sagen, dass sich das neue Autoren/Zeichner Duo entwickelt


----------



## Tekkla (2. November 2019)

The Call of Cthulhu Illustrated by Baranger... So genial!


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2019)

In den letzten Monaten so einiges:
- Corsair Carbide Series 678C schwarz
- gebauchtes Asus ROG Crosshair VII Hero (Wifi)
- Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero
- G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB DDR4-3200 CL16
- Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 280mm und 420mm Radiator
- Alphacool Eisbaer LT (Solo) und Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro RTX 2080/2080Ti M02


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. November 2019)

Mushkin Stealth DIMM Kit 16GB 2x 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 mit vielen Prozenten über Vitamin B


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2019)

Aufgrund mehrerer Empfehlungen: Grim Dawn. 

Endlich mal wieder ein cooles Hack´n Slay zocken.


----------



## Uziflator (4. November 2019)

Bett, Entstörfilter, Bettlaken, Glühbirne, Isolierband


----------



## teachmeluv (4. November 2019)

Dead Cells, Salt and Sanctuary, Guacamelee 2 sowie Teil 1 in der Super Turbo Championship Edition. Da habe ich ein bisschen Futter für den Winter. Und ja, ich bin aktuell total auf dem Metroidvania/Roguelike-Trip.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. November 2019)

Raspberry Pi Zero für ein PiHole-Projekt. Richtig cool, muss ich sagen - und das sag ich als Linux-Noob


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2019)

GTA V für 15 Euro bei Steam.

Das Spiel hatte ich noch nicht und bei dem Angebot mußte ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Krautmausch (6. November 2019)

Montag wurde mein neues Fahrrad geliefert, Radon Urban 8.0 FE, gestern alles eingestellt, heute erstmals auf Arbeit gefahren. Im Vergleich zu meinem alten rostigen MTB geht es ab wie Schmidts Katze!


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2019)

Mortal Kombat XL (mit Kombatpacks 1&2) für 12  Euro bei Steam.
Mortal Kombat 11 sieht zwar geiler aus, aber habe diesen Monat schon zwei andere Spiele gekauft.
Das wird mir sonst zu teuer.
Ein Gamepad muß ich mir ja auch noch kaufen.


----------



## Icedaft (10. November 2019)

Schuberth C4 Basic in Mattschwarz


----------



## der_yappi (10. November 2019)

Devolo 1200+ dLAN Starter Kit
Bud Spencer & Terence Hill 20-Filma BluRay Box
Die Unglaublichen 2 als BluRay


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2019)

Xiaomi Mi Band 4 für 18,77€ inkl. Versand


----------



## tusi74 (15. November 2019)

Fanatec clubsport set, CSW 2,5 Base, Porsche 918 Lenkrad, V3 Pedale, v 1,5 Schifter 1579 Euro.

Aber schon bereut, das ist so überteuert. Es lohnt sich gar nicht, der UNterschied zwischen Thrustmaster und diese ******* ist nicht mal Wert. Ja und fast nach dem Kauf ist kaputt gegangen. 
Letzter Dünger, nie wieder


----------



## Icedaft (16. November 2019)

Sharkoon Purewriter


----------



## mardsis (16. November 2019)

The Outer Worlds


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2019)

Für 40€ Briefmarken


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Für 40€ Briefmarken



Hast du vor so viel Spam zu verschicken?  Für 40€ kann man jede Menge Briefe verschicken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hast du vor so viel Spam zu verschicken?  Für 40€ kann man jede Menge Briefe verschicken.



Analog-Spam! Friss dies, GMX und Co. Spamfilter!  
Reicht genau für 50 Standardbriefe.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2019)

Neues Schnee-Outfit
STYLER - Picture Organic Clothing
OBJECT - Picture Organic Clothing


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. November 2019)

Ich habe mal wieder den unstillbaren drang verspürt aufzurüsten und zu basteln, diesmal hat es meinen Zweit PC erwischt.

Ryzen 3700X
MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
BE QUIET! Dark Rock PRO 4
G.SKILL Trident Z 2x8GB, DDR4-3600, CL15-15-15-35
BE QUIET! Straight Power 11 450W
BE QUIET! Pure Base 500 Weiss

Ein R5 3600 hätte es auch getan, aber die hohen Temps im Extremfall haben mich da eher abgeschreckt, schlechte Chips will ich nicht, denn das System soll immer so leise sein wie möglich.
Grafikkarte, SSDs und sonstiges übernehme ich vom alten Sys.

Zurzeit führt nichts um AMD beziehungsweise dessen Ryzen herum, das wird dann meine zweite AMD CPU in diesem Jahr, in meinem Notebook habe ich auch schon einen R3 2300U.
Nicht zu glauben, aber Intel wird bei mir zur Minderheit, das hätte ich vor zwei Jahren nicht gedacht


----------



## Poulton (22. November 2019)

GA-586ATV
Micrsoft Mouse 2.0 (Kugel, PS/2) in OVP noch in Folie eingeschweißt


----------



## Icedaft (24. November 2019)

Anycubic Mega S + 20x farbiges Filament für den Start - hoffentlich habe ich das richtig gemacht mit dem Modell, damit es zu Weihnachten keine Enttäuschung beim Flius gibt...[emoji15]


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. November 2019)

2 Tickets für "The Music of Harry Potter - Live in Concert". Nicht gerade günstig, aber ich glaube, das perfekte Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Partnerin.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. November 2019)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Steam Controller. Für den Spottpreis konnte ich nicht dran vorbeigehen und habe mir jetzt auch mal ein Exemplar eingetütet...


----------



## Krautmausch (28. November 2019)

Hab schon länger über neue Kopfhörer nachgedacht, und als ich gestern Abend die in ihrer Preisklasse hoch gelobten Takstar Pro 82 für 55€ statt der bisher üblichen 75-85€ gesehen hab, hab ich impulsiv bestellt.


----------



## fipS09 (28. November 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier das gleiche


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. November 2019)

Metro Exodus im Humble Store. Bei 20 € sagt man nicht nein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2019)

Tischleuchte LED


----------



## joNickels (29. November 2019)

Acer Nitro VG240YP gestern für 135€ bei NBB.


----------



## S754 (29. November 2019)

eine RTX 2080 Super Duper


----------



## eminAevoLI (29. November 2019)

Eine günstige Shisha vo´n Amy


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. November 2019)

Weihnachtsbaumschmuck. 

... 'cause there' s a red star up on the christmas tree... *summ*


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2019)

Bei Amazon

Microsoft Xbox Wireless Controller (39 Euro)
Akkus

gestern bei Otto 

JBL Flip 3 Bluetooth Lautsprecher

für 59 Euro.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2019)

Am Black Friday ist ein neues 1989er Batmobile von Lego erschienen. Schenk ich mir selbst zu Weihnachten. 
1989 Batmobile™ 76139 | DC Super Heroes | Offiziellen LEGO(R) Shop DE


----------



## beren2707 (1. Dezember 2019)

Konnte nicht umhin mir die 2019er Logitech MX 518 zu sichern. Entweder landet sie im Regal für schlechte Zeiten oder ich reiche sie in der Verwandtschaft/Bekanntschaft weiter, bevor sich jemand für das gleiche Geld (23,58€) irgendwelchen Müll im Blödmarkt kauft.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Dezember 2019)

Western Digital WD Elements Desktop schwarz 4TB, USB 3.0 Micro-B (WDBWLG0040HBK)
Mit Black Friday und zusätzlichem Vitamin B Rabatt für sage und schreibe 71,10€ geschossen ... ansonsten ist die Schnäppchenjagd bisher an mir vorbei gegangen.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (2. Dezember 2019)

Samsung 65" 4K HDR Fernseher, 1TB M.2 SSD Samsung, Ryzen 2700, 32GB DDR4 3200 RAM, Hayao Miyazaki Collection, 300 Klettkabelbinder


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Dezember 2019)

PS4 Gamepad in Magma Rot und zwar für den PC, geht beim Laptop dank eingebautem Bluetoothempfänger ohne Adapter, sogar Windows hat ihn einfach erkannt und gleich passenden Treiber installiert


----------



## fipS09 (3. Dezember 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Hier das gleiche



Uuuund Steam hat meine Bestellung storniert weil sie mehr verkauft haben als da waren und mir das Geld nur als Guthaben gutgeschrieben. Scheint so als würden nicht nur bei Epic Stümper arbeiten.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (4. Dezember 2019)

Alles von EK was ich für ne Wasserkühlung brauch. Pumpen-Reservoir-Combo, Fittings, EK-Waterblock für meinen Ryzen, Kühlzusatzkonzentrat, durchsichtiges Softtubing, Radiator... etc. etc.
Da kommt dann wenn ich mal GPU wechseln sollte noch ein GPU-Block dazu.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2019)

Hab meiner besseren Hälfte ihr ein Jahr altes Ideapad 530S abgekauft (da mein altes Netbook mittlerweile am Ende ist). Sie kauft sich nun ein Macbook Pro. Nun gut, wir wirtschaften ja separat


----------



## der_yappi (7. Dezember 2019)

Irland 2020 Kalender
Die große Bud Spencer Jumbo Box als BluRay
Spenden (100€ Gesamt) an
SWR - Herzenssache
PZ - Menschen in Not
das Rote Kreuz


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Dezember 2019)

Icy Box SSD m.2 NVMe Gehäuse, USB 3.1
Für externe Sicherungskopien.

&

Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 2TB
Ersetzt meine zweite Platte mit 512GB, die is zu klein geworden.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2019)

Alles um die Kabel von einer Model O und einer XM1 zu modden.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Januar 2020)

Das Projekt Aufrüstung 2020 hat endlich begonnen...

Bei Mindfactory den DAMN-Deal für das Case genutzt und dann direkt die SSDs mitbestellt:

Fractal Design Define R6 in der Grundversion (ohne TG-Fenster und [leider] ohne USB-C)
Corsair MP510 mit 480GB
Corsair MP510 mit 960GB


----------



## der_yappi (13. Januar 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das Projekt Aufrüstung 2020 hat endlich begonnen...
> 
> Bei Mindfactory den DAMN-Deal für das Case genutzt und dann direkt die SSDs mitbestellt:
> 
> ...



Jetzt endlich den Rest bestellt:

Ryzen 7 3700X
Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite (Gigabyte hat aktuell ein Cashback laufen)
Crucial Ballistix 32GB DDR4-3000 CL15 RAM Kit
Brocken 3
Arctic MX4 WLP
Be Quiet Straight Power E11 mit 550W und Kabelmanagement
Corsair Flash Voyager USB3 Stick mit 32GB
Sharkoon SGP1 Mauspad in der Größe L
div. Zubehör/Kleinkrams wie SATA III Kabel, 4-Pin PWM Verlängerungskabel und Y-Kabel...

Wenn jetzt die Lieferung schnell geht dürfte ich am WE den neuen Rechenknecht zusammenbauen können


----------



## cerbero (13. Januar 2020)

die letzten Sachen waren recht wenig digitale Dinge

Tsukuyuki-Komplettset

und den aktuellen Expanse-Roman Tiamats Zorn...


----------



## Painkiller (14. Januar 2020)

Zwei neue Schiffe: 

- Cobi 4810 - Bismarck
- Cobi 4814 - Yamato


----------



## Icedaft (15. Januar 2020)

Schlafsack Kompakt MTI Summer - Ajungilak[emoji2400] MTI[emoji769] Pro - orange - 195 cm


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Januar 2020)

Ein Goniometer


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Zwei neue Schiffe:
> 
> - Cobi 4810 - Bismarck
> - Cobi 4814 - Yamato



Widerstand war zwecklos: 
- Cobi 4809 - Tirpitz


----------



## NaiProdalak (22. Januar 2020)

Original Isos, DX 11 und Games For Windows Live.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Januar 2020)

R2D2 und neue SSD. Und überlege ob neue Doc Martens oder Ranger.


----------



## NaiProdalak (22. Januar 2020)

Crysis Original.

Mit Alt Enter.

Aber nur standard ohne Mods.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Januar 2020)

Endgame Gear XM1 mit Paracord und Corepad Grips.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Januar 2020)

Neue Doc Martens.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Januar 2020)

Gezahlt noch nicht aber im Reisebüro gewesen => Urlaub für 2020 gebucht



Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Januar 2020)

Extra glattes Flachglas Mousepad von Nedis. Ist nicht für jeden etwas, aber vom Gleitgefühl her eine ganz eigene Welt, mit Stoffpads gar nicht und mit Hartplastikpads auch eher nur bedingt zu vergleichen. Allerdings darf man da echt nicht den nackten Arm drauf legen - viel zu kalt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Januar 2020)

Ich hoffe doch ich werde es nicht bereuen:
HAbe jetzt den Samsung C24FG70 FHD 144Hz VA-Panel

Und gestern gekauft aus einer... Nennen wir es Blitzendscheidung; Acer Nitro  VX3 4K 144Hz IPS Fresync (bis 120Hz) Für 530€ Neu.. war ein Angebot. Wie gesagt hoffe ich bin nicht endtäuscht es ist ja mit 780€ ein BIllig 4K 144Hz...


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Januar 2020)

Eine vollverblendete Krone. Damit rücken dann (ohnehin irrationale) Aufrüstpläne erst mal wieder in die Zukunft


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Januar 2020)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2020)

2 Sweatshirt´s


----------



## _Berge_ (30. Januar 2020)

Da der Preis gesunken ist und die Verfügbarkeit endlich gegeben ist:

AMD Ryzen9 3950x, kommt am Samstag.

Mal sehen was mein Crosshair Hero vi dazu sagt


----------



## mardsis (31. Januar 2020)

Eine neue Brille mit Blaulichtfilter und Lotuseffekt


----------



## Hoegaardener (1. Februar 2020)

Einen Focal Stellia. Jetzt fuer 20 Jahre keinen Kopfhörer


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Februar 2020)

2 Pullover, eine Hose samt Gürtel, Socken und 200ml Diesel "Only The Brave"


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Februar 2020)

Prens & Prenses - Simge
Yankı - Simge
Üzülmedin mi? - Simge
As Bayrakları - Simge
Dantel - İrem Derici
Sabıka Kaydı - İrem Derici
Yaş Hikayes - Merve Özbey
Devran - Merve Özbey

Etwas Musik fürs Auto.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Februar 2020)

Ich versteh nur spanisch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.



Danke, war das bisher teuerste Konzert meines Lebens. Aber Discharge waren es wert


----------



## Jolly91 (4. Februar 2020)

Viewsonic VP3268-4K.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Februar 2020)

Ein Ben Sherman Hemd und schwarzen Toner.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Februar 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Danke, war das bisher teuerste Konzert meines Lebens. Aber Discharge waren es wert


Ich hab die ewig nimmer live gesehen


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur spanisch.



Türkische Songs


----------



## orca113 (8. Februar 2020)

3900x und eine Gigabyte Aorus Wakü


----------



## Luky3000 (8. Februar 2020)

Ein Neues Netzteil.
BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Februar 2020)

HP Envy 27s

Von FullHD auf UHD. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2020)

Hmmm lange nichts mehr hier eingetragen...
Hobbyinvestition 2020, Abschreibung auf mindestens 10 Jahre (): YFH-8310 ZGS

Schwei-ne-geiles Gerät und jetzt knapp 2 Jahre drauf gespart. Endlich wieder ein Paket das das Potential hat dass ich am Fenster auf den Postboten warte


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. Februar 2020)

Diablo IV Cap.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Februar 2020)

- 4TB Seagate Ironwolf (Herstellungsdatum: Januar 2020)
- 2×32GB San Disk Ultra Fit (130mb/s read 50mb/s write)
- 128GB San Disk Ultra (130mb/s Read, 40mb/s write)
- Sata auf Usb Adapter


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Februar 2020)

Hisense TV für meine Eltern


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2020)

Nintendo Switch Lite in Gelb, bin echt zufrieden  mit dem Gerät


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2020)

Das Aufrüstjahr beginnt
Ryzen 3600
ASRock X570M Pro4
2*16GB DDR4-3200


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2020)

Familienportrait-Fotos beim professionellen Fotografen. U.a. als Geschenk für meine Mutter welche am Samstag 80 Jahre jung wird.
Morgen können wir die abholen.


----------



## Research (24. Februar 2020)

Thermaltake Core WP200.

Jetzt fehlt noch neue Hardware.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. März 2020)

Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt
Ungekürzt und auf BluRay.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. März 2020)

36,2L Super 95 für 1,279€ pro Liter.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. März 2020)

Ist das bei dir etwa günstig?
An einer Tanke habe ich Heute für Diesel 1,08€ pro Liter und Super Benzin für 1,14€ pro Liter gesehen.
In meiner Runde nehmen wir schon Wetten an, wann Diesel wieder unter einem €uro fällt


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. März 2020)

Ja, das ist günstig.
Habe im nördlichen Rheinland an der Grenze zum Ruhrpott noch kein Super für weniger als 1,29 pro Liter gesehen.

Habe gestern auch 25 Liter getankt. Mit ADAC Karte war ich bei dem oben genannten Literpreis.


----------



## thoast3 (6. März 2020)

- Glorious PC Gaming Race 3XL-Mauspad
- Glorious PC Gaming Race Ascended V2 Kabel in Glorious Gold
- Noctua NT-H2
- Hotline Grip Tape für das Model O


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. März 2020)

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition OC, 1GB GDDR5
 zum überbrücken bis im laufe des Jahres die ganzen neuen Karten kommen. Für Civilization V langt auch diese noch gut ...


----------



## mardsis (6. März 2020)

Samsung SSD 970 Evo 500GB
QNAP TR-002 DAS
Einige Bluray-Filme.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2020)

Klopapier


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Klopapier


Zwei Paletten? Auch am hamstern, was?


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2020)

Nein,

nur eine Packung,

Ich lasse mich von dieser Verblödung nicht anstecken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. März 2020)

5000GE für War Thunder. Habe gerade mal wieder eine Phase, in der mir das Schiffchen fahren dort Spaß macht.


----------



## der_yappi (8. März 2020)

Mal wieder ein paar eBooks:

Agatha Christie - Die vergessliche Mörderin
Val McDermid - Das Lied der Sirenen // Schlussblende (Ein Buch zwei Bände)
M. R. C. Kasasian - Tod in der Villa Saturn


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. März 2020)

Baldurs Gate Dark Alliance 1 & 2
Burnout 2, 4, 5
Champions Of Norrath

Alles für die PS2. Die Goldene Ära. 

Schade um Snowblind, schade um Criterion.


----------



## robbert (9. März 2020)

Ich habe mir heute Morgen eine neue Waschmaschine gekauft.
Vorher hatte ich diese Maschine von Bauknecht. Es ist mir auch nicht einfach gefallen mich von der zu trennen, weil es eins der ersten Dinge war, die ich mir für meine Wohnung gekauft hatte, nachdem ich damals von zu Hause ausgezogen bin.
Aber abgesehen davon, dass die Waschmaschine einfach schon sehr lange in Gebrauch war, war sie auch von Anfang an nicht unbedingt die Beste.
Sie war zum Beispiel ziemlich laut und in letzter Zeit stand nach dem Waschen öfter mal ein bisschen Wasser in der Trommel.
Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt auf die neue Maschine, die soll laut einiger Online-Tests ziemlich gut sein, ich hoffe, dass das stimmt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. März 2020)

Miele das einzige Wahre.


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2020)

Einen Luftentfeuchter, um meine zahllosen Bücher vor der Verwitterung zu bewahren.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. März 2020)

Sorry, aber wieso schreibt man, dass man sich eine neue Waschmaschine gekauft hat und verlinkt dann die Alte? Welche ist denn nun die Neue?


----------



## robbert (11. März 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wieso schreibt man, dass man sich eine neue Waschmaschine gekauft hat und verlinkt dann die Alte? Welche ist denn nun die Neue?



Wahrscheinlich weil mir die alte doch noch zu sehr am Herzen lag. 
Habe jetzt eine von Bauknecht, aber noch nicht genug Wäsche gehabt um den ersten Testlauf durchzuführen...


----------



## Zeiss (11. März 2020)

Doom 3 auf DVD, Original USA Uncut, keine BFG Sch**sse


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

Staffel 1 von Battlestar Galactica auf Amazon Video. Ärgerlich, dass es das nur entweder in der OV (ohne Untertitel) oder in Deutsch gibt.


----------



## taks (14. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Staffel 1 von Battlestar Galactica auf Amazon Video. Ärgerlich, dass es das nur entweder in der OV (ohne Untertitel) oder in Deutsch gibt.



Auf Bluray hast du OV mit Untertitel, da ists sogar auf Italienisch drauf


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Auf Bluray hast du OV mit Untertitel, da ists sogar auf Italienisch drauf



Physikalische Datenträger sind für mich aber ein absoluter Anachronismus (Bücher einmal ausgenommen), abgesehen vom seit etwa 2 Jahren nicht mehr genutzten DVD-Laufwerks im Rechner habe und will ich auch gar keine Abspielgeräte.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. März 2020)

Da gehts mir gerade anders herum, Streaming ist für mich höchstens eine Notlösung.
Bei meiner schwachen mobilen Internetgeschwindigkeit ist das keine Überraschung (da gibt es keine alternativen), außerdem ist die Komprimierung beim übertragen schlecht für die Bildqualität.
Alles was nicht physisch gekauft wird ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht wert konsumiert zu werden, das ist gut weil man sich so automatisch etwas mehr damit auseinander setzt 
Wirtschaftlich ist Streaming auch nicht wirklich Sinnvoll, wenn man alles sehen will muss man viele Abos zahlen, so viel kann ich gar nicht sehen dass sich das lohnt.
Streaming wäre für mich höchstens sinnvoll wenn es gratis wäre, also es sich durch Werbung finanziert.
Bei DVD/BluRay kann ich die Filme/Serien Jahrzehnte danach noch immer sehen, so oft ich will, bei Streaming weiß man nicht mal wer den Streaming-Krieg gewinnt, wer diesen Krieg auch gewinnt muss die Preise steigern - da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2020)

Ich will die allermeisten Sachen ohnehin nicht mehrfach wiederholt sehen. Von daher brauche ch mir nicht die Bude vollstellen mit Ballast.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. März 2020)

Das ist wohl der große unterschied zwischen uns, ich sehe mir überwiegend Sachen an die ich für so gut halte dass ich sie wieder ansehen will. Das bedeutet zwar ein wenig mehr Recherche, aber dafür muss ich mir deswegen nicht den Multimedialen Kollateralschaden antun. Kurzweilige Unterhaltung interessiert mich nicht, ich schaue auf individuelle Qualität und finde keinen gefallen an Massenkonsum wovon ich im Endeffekt kaum was habe. Was heißt schon die Bude voll stellen, wer keine (sagen wir mal) zwei Quadratmeter entbehren kann, mag Filme/Serien sowieso nicht wirklich.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. März 2020)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Retterteam DX für den Filius.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. März 2020)

Chicken Rider - Ein Polarbär auf einem Huhn  Mir war gerade langweilig und habe dieses Spiel entdeckt, der Preis wurde reduziert und hat gerade mal 1€ gekostet  Ist nett für zwischendurch und nicht immer ganz einfach.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7gfRoy7u9hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. März 2020)

Einen Fahrradhelm (Cratoni Pacer+) + Regenüberzug. Und dazu ein Mietfahrrad-Abo von Swapfiets. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass ich ab nächster Woche (nach meiner Krankschreibung) wieder schön zur Arbeit darf und ÖPNV derzeit vielleicht nicht die allerbeste Idee ist, derzeit.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. März 2020)

Ist ein Anzeichen von Wahnsinn Größenwahn?
Wenn ja, sollte ich mich einweisen lassen 

Mein Enthusiastischer Nerd in mir hat vorübergehend die volle Kontrolle an sich gerissen, er hat sich den Dell Alienware AW5520QF gekauft  
Keine sorge wem die Bezeichnung auf Anhieb nichts sagt, denn dafür muss man ne menge €uro locker machen, das ist nichts für die Graue 0815 Masse, das ist ein fast 55zoll OLED "Bildschirm"(!), mit 120Hz, 0.5ms (GtG).

Das Ding ist leider fast immer ausverkauft, ich habe aber Glück gehabt und ihn sogar günstiger bekommen, Schwein muss man haben 

Ich muss euch sagen, das Teil ist eine Wucht!
Es ist der mit Abstand beste Monitor den ich je hatte, ich hatte leider schon einiges, einige TN, VA und IPS.
Ich liebe Weltraumsimulationen, damit hebt man das Spielgefühl in einen neue Sphäre, Immersion³.
Das Schwarz ist unglaublich, kein Hintergrundleuchten oder sonstige Nachteile beim Bild die man sonst kennt.

Ich hatte vorher den ASUS ROG Strix XG438Q, der Asus ist aber im Vergleich zu dem Dell Monitor, und zwar in jedweder Hinsicht (nicht nur die Größe), ein Abfallprodukt was den Preis nicht mal ansatzweise gerecht wird.
Asus ist leider nur noch eine Geldgeile Firma die Schrott teuer verhökert.


----------



## Adi1 (19. März 2020)

Ein Stück Seife 

Nachdem die Panik-Hamsterer ein Stück einfach übersehen haben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2020)

ΔΣΛ;10242598 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein Anzeichen von Wahnsinn Größenwahn?


In deinem fall würde ich sagen JA! 

@Topic
Ich hab mir heute mal noch ein wenig wundpflaster gesichert.(nur eine packung ) Meine letzte wurde dann doch langsam leer und bevor da auch die hamster-käufe los gehen...


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. März 2020)

Das Humble Bundle. Verschenk es weiter.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. März 2020)

Cities: Skylines und die Command & Conquer Ultimate Edition (17 Titel)


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2020)

Disney+ für 59,99€


----------



## Gamer090 (22. März 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Disney+ für 59,99€



Wie ist dein erster Eindruck des Angebots?


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie ist dein erster Eindruck des Angebots?


Das Angebot kann ich erst am 24 März nutzen.
Disney+: Diese Serien und Filme sind zum deutschen Start im Programm . KINO.de


----------



## Zeiss (23. März 2020)

-> Jürgen Lewandowski - BMW 850i Extravaganz auf Rädern
-> Atatmel-ICE Debugger für Mikrocontroller


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2020)

R7 3700X
MSI B450M Mortar MAX
32 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3000 CL15
Seasonic Focus GX 550W


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. März 2020)

Sparschschwein geplündert?


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Sparschschwein geplündert?



Lange genug vernünftig gewesen


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. März 2020)

Revell Control 23560 Mini RC Racing-Car aus der Dose mit 40MHz-Fernsteuerung inkl. Ladefunktion, LED-Licht, kurze Ladezeit, lange Fahrzeit kleines ferngesteuertes Auto, Sportwagen
Revell 23559 Mini RC Police Car aus der Dose mit 27MHz-Fernsteuerung inkl. Ladefunktion, LED-Licht, kurze Ladezeit, lange Fahrzeit kleines ferngesteuertes Polizei Auto


----------



## dekay55 (25. März 2020)

Auch was zu Spielen und Fahren basteln und Tunen allerdings "bisschen" größer ( 1:8 / 1:10 )   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. März 2020)

Zwar nicht gerade gekauft, aber gestern angekommen: Acer Nitro XF2 XF272UP

Nach 11 Jahren ist so ein Monitor-Upgrade schon sehr geil


----------



## kero81 (25. März 2020)

Neue KH, da die alten einen Kabelbruch hatten und ich scheinbar unfähig bin das zu Löten...


----------



## taks (26. März 2020)

Ein Thera-Band. Mein Rücken leidet unter dem Homeoffice -.-


----------



## Kuhprah (29. März 2020)

Einmal "Volles Potential für autonomes Fahren" für Frauchens Vehikel


----------



## GxGamer (31. März 2020)

Bitte sagt mir das 149€ für eine RX590 mit 8GB aus dem Outlet günstig waren/sind... 

ASRock > Phantom Gaming X Radeon RX590 8G OC

Ich fass es nicht das ich tatsächlich wieder was von AsRock gekauft habe.
Alles was ich je von der Marke kaufte ging pünktlich nach 24 Monaten Garantieablauf kaputt. Zuletzt Dezember 2019 das Mini-ITX-Board aus dem HTPC.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. März 2020)

Ultimate Street Fighter 5
Street Fighter 6 Champignons Edition
Tekken Tag Tournament 2
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Dead Or Alive 5 Last Round


----------



## soulstyle (31. März 2020)

Lego Worlds für Switch, Leuchtstoffröhre fürn Keller,


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2020)

Daydream View für nen Zwanni. Mal gaanz billig ansehen was dieses VR Dingens eigentlich ist.


----------



## soulstyle (1. April 2020)

EVG für Leuchtstoffröhre


----------



## HQSniper (2. April 2020)

1 AMD Ryzen 7 3800X, 8x 3.90GHz, boxed (100-100000025BOX)
1 G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL19-20-20-40 (F4-3600C19D-16GTZRB)
1 Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Windforce OC 3X 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N207SWF3OC-8GD)
1 Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
1 Sharkoon TG4 RGB, Glasfenster, Lüfter LED RGB
1 be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 600W ATX 2.4 (BN298)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2020)

Zwar nicht genau jetzt, aber gestern/vorgestern:
Neues Netzteil, einen Haufen Sleeving-Kram von MDPC-X und ein wenig Kleinkram von Aquatuning.


----------



## Mottekus (2. April 2020)

Leider schon vorgestern:

Sharkoon PureWriter RGB TKL und eine CSL Speed Gaming Titanwolf 1200x400


----------



## mardsis (2. April 2020)

3 Blu-rays:

Valerian - Die Stadt der Tausend Planeten
District 9 Steelbook
The Edge of Seventeen - das Jahr der Entscheidung


----------



## soulstyle (2. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Daydream View für nen Zwanni. Mal gaanz billig ansehen was dieses VR Dingens eigentlich ist.



Hey,
schon getestet?
Kannst Du es empfehlen so für einen VR Einstieg?


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. April 2020)

Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B]
Arctic P14 PWM PST CO schwarz, 140mm (2x)


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2020)

*AW: Der &amp;quot;Was habt ihr gerade gekauft&amp;quot; Thread*



soulstyle schrieb:


> Hey,
> schon getestet?
> Kannst Du es empfehlen so für einen VR Einstieg?


Das Bild und das Tracking der Kopfbewegungen ist durchaus in Ordnung zum schnuppern (mit Moto Z Play und gemoddeten VR Services damit das Phone überhaupt unterstützt wird). Bei den Versuchen mit Vridge scheitert es eher an der Eingabe. Die kleine 3DOF Fernbedienung hat einfach zu wenig Knöpfe.


----------



## soulstyle (2. April 2020)

Ok Thx für die Info ich schau mal ob ich mir das zulege.


----------



## soulstyle (3. April 2020)

Nintendo 2DS XL for the kids lol


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2020)

be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 550W


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. April 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 550W


Ey. Das ist meins. Kam gerade an.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. April 2020)

Zwei wiederverwendbare Behelfsmasken. So ganz niedliche DIY-Dinger von einem kleinen (ebay-) Laden, der sonst Babybedarf vertickt.

Da ich, abgesehen vom Haushaltseinkauf etc, auch hin und wieder berufliche Außentermine (z. B. Wohnungsbesichtigungen) habe, ist das vielleicht ganz sinnvoll bzw. das verantwortungsbewusste Thing to do.


----------



## 7seven7 (5. April 2020)

2x 8GB DDR3 RAM, dann hab ich 24GB mit meinem FX

Ohne RAM gerechnet müsste ich gut 130€ ausgeben das ich auf der selben Leistung meines FX wäre, ne sorry kauf ich lieber  16GB RAM dafür um 59€.

Und in Zukunft eine neue GPU, 95% meiner Arbeitsprogramme nutzen Cuda daher ist die CPU einfach irrelevant und bei meinen Games tut es der FX @ 2,8 GHz für 60FPS locker 

Achso von Multithread profitier ich auch mit einem FX,
ein MMORPG hat jetzt 6 Thread Support (statt 3 wie früher)   und bei COD MW hab ich im CPU Limit 100+ FPS


----------



## Luky3000 (5. April 2020)

Eine X99 Plattform bestehend aus Mainboard, I7 5820k und 16gb Ram auf zwei Modulen und einem Noctua Lüfter. Hab nochmal 16gb dazu gekauft um den Quadchannel zu nutzen und jetzt ein Sau schnelles System mit DDR4 und vorläufig "nur" 4ghz auf 12 Threads für ca 260€.
Ich hatte zwar über Ryzen nachgedacht, aber bei dem Packet für das Geld können die angebotenen Ryzen Bundles oder Komponenten Preis-Leistungstechnisch nicht mithalten.


----------



## BlackNeo (6. April 2020)

Ein Razer MouseBungie 2.0 und ein Sharkoon 1337 L Mauspad. Endlich nicht mehr mit der Deathadder auf dem antiken Holzschreibtisch rumfahren.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. April 2020)

Caterpillar S61- (Smartphone)


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2020)

Logitech G502 Hero, heute angekommen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. April 2020)

Quantum Break?


----------



## BlackNeo (8. April 2020)

Asus Xonar U5, nachdem der MF V90-HPA leider vor nem Jahr liquide gemacht werden musste 

Sound ist echt gut, die Software ist Asus typisch aber Mist und läuft nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2020)

2 Paar Schuhe New Balance


----------



## the_leon (14. April 2020)

Ryzen 5 1600 12nm
AsRock B450M Pro4-F
16gb G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000


----------



## kleinerEisbär (16. April 2020)

JBL Boombox, da der neue Oldie kein Radio hat


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. April 2020)

Hadise - Hadise
Hadise - Fast Life
Hadise - Sweat 

So, jetzt habe ich alle Alben von ihr.
Als nächstes ist Irem Derici dran und dann Merve Özbey.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2020)

WD Elements 2TB USB 3.0


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. April 2020)

Nightwish - Human :||: Nature 

Official Album Playlist: YouTube
Zwar etwas philosophisch, esoterisch und weichgespült im Vergleich zu früher aber trotzdem ein Muss. (Btw: Ich weiß natürlich, dass das Album kostenlos auf Youtube angeboten wird, aber kaufen sollte mans natürlich trotzdem.)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2020)

Neue Armbanduhr Omega


----------



## BlackNeo (22. April 2020)

Ryzen 5 3600
Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+
Gigabyte x570 Aorus Ultra
O11 Dynamic
sonstige Komponenten...

...und 8 Noctua Lüfter, die alleine 180€ kosten


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. April 2020)

Assassin's Creed Chronicles: Russia


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. April 2020)

Hardware für den neuen Rechner 

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X
MSI TRX40 Creator
128GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600MHz
EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Black Edition Gaming

Und nen Haufen Kleinkram dazu samt WaKü.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. April 2020)

Jetzt auch noch passende Peripherie und 2 schicke Monitore dazu:

Dell AW3420DW
Gigabyte FI27Q


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. April 2020)

Tekken 7
Soul Calibur 6
DoA 6 (Ohne Kostüme. Die sind ja teurer als das Spiel) 
King Of Fighters 14
Guilty Gear

Kurz davor:
Mortal Kombat XL und
Street Fighter V Champion Edition


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2020)

3 T-Shirts 
3 Shorts
Herren Slipper
Bartschneider


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Mai 2020)

Raft, um es mit nem Kumpel zu zocken


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Mai 2020)

6 Bandanas. Die Masken sind zu stickig.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (6. Mai 2020)

Einen Abarth695SS von 1972 <3


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2020)

- 50€ Kino Gutschein: Kamera Filmkunst Gutschein-Shop
- SONGMICS Regalsystem LPC44B
- 2x be quiet! POWER CABLE CB-6620
- 2x be quiet! POWER CABLE CC-7710


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Mai 2020)

Hyundai Rasenmäher für Vater 
2 handgemachte Ramen Schüssel aus Japan 
Für Mama muss ich noch überlegen wegen Muttertag


----------



## onlygaming (7. Mai 2020)

OnePlus 7T, nachdem mein 3T leider durch einen Sturz das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Sonst hätte ich es nicht gekauft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2020)

Eine USB-Stick mit Hardware Verschlüsselung. (Verbatim Secure Pro 16 GB)


----------



## kleinerEisbär (11. Mai 2020)

ASUS ROG Zepyhrus :3


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Mai 2020)

Zwar nicht von mir bezahlt, aber selber konfiguriert (wer dachte, ein deutsches Auto zu konfiogurieren sein aufwändig hat ja sowas von keine Ahnung  ), zusammengestellt und bestellt. Gestern aus Schweden angeliefert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2020)

Dockingstation für den Firmen Laptop und Displayport-Adapter.
Da das Home Office ja anscheinend gekommen ist um zu bleiben wird es Zeit die Schreibtisch-Integration etwas voran zu bringen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2020)

Logitech G305 Lightspeed.

Endlich kein Kabel mehr, an dem die feline Herrscherin des Haushalts knabbern kann, wenn sie sich nicht ausreichend beachtet fühlt


----------



## fipS09 (15. Mai 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Logitech G305 Lightspeed.
> 
> Endlich kein Kabel mehr, an dem die feline Herrscherin des Haushalts knabbern kann, wenn sie sich nicht ausreichend beachtet fühlt



Sag das nicht zu laut, meine hat am ersten Tag mit einer G Pro Wireless das Ladekabel durchgebissen


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

zählt handy vertrag auch?
wenn ja 1&1 10gb samsung 20+


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2020)

Eine Kingston A2000 NVMe-SSD (1TB)


----------



## der_yappi (17. Mai 2020)

Eine _*MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X*_ - bei Mindfactory im Midnight Shopping


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. Mai 2020)

Eine 970 Evo bzw 2. Bei einer warte ich auf die Stornierung. Die war angeblich auf Lager wurde aber nicht geliefert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Mai 2020)

In letzter zeit jede menge 18650 liion-zellen für die eigene powerwall. 
Wegen des preises sind es allerdings zum großteil getestete "recycling-zellen" (quasi aus defekten akku-packs) mit hoher rest-kapazität aus den niederlanden geworden. (alles marken-zellen von panasonic, samsung und lg)


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2020)

- Elbenwald Star Wars Keramik-Tasse Droiden Trio D-0 BB-8 R2-D2 Rise of Skywalker

Blurays:

- Rambo Trilogie Uncut 
- John Rambo uncut


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2020)

- Flugzeugträger Graf Zeppelin (Cobi)
- 2x Hanomag mit V2 Rakete und Abschussrampe
- LCVP Higgins Landungsboot (Cobi)


----------



## dekay55 (20. Mai 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> In letzter zeit jede menge 18650 liion-zellen für die eigene powerwall.
> Wegen des preises sind es allerdings zum großteil getestete "recycling-zellen" (quasi aus defekten akku-packs) mit hoher rest-kapazität aus den niederlanden geworden. (alles marken-zellen von panasonic, samsung und lg)



Ach schau an, vom Holländer hab ich gestern und heut auch wieder ne kleine Lieferung bekommen, allerdings sind das alles neue Zellen, Sony VCT6 Außer die Rosa das sind Samsung INR 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Nächste Woche kommt nochmal so ne Lieferung und darauf nochmal und nochmal


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Mai 2020)

Bluefin Cruise 12.
Mal schauen, was die Stand Up Paddle Boards so taugen. Baldeneysee, nun bist du dran! ;D


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Mai 2020)

iPad Pro 2020 12,9&#8220; 512GB WiFi Space Grey und ein wenig Zubehör


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2020)

Eine Levi's und zwei Lee Jeans.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Juni 2020)

Beyerdynamic MMX 300


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Juni 2020)

vor paar Tagen...Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 gleich umgebaut auf 2x 140mm, 1x135mm/ Dazu Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. und einen Splitty für meine Aquaero 6.

Gerade eben:
Razer Basilisk Ultimate + Docking Station. Obwohl meine Deadedder Elite eigentlich noch gut ist... wenn ich mein Mäuschen hier liegen sehe, bekomme ich fast ein schlechtes gewissen^^! Naja ich wollte mal Kabelos..bzw geht bei der ja beides. An 16.000 DPI hatte ich mich ja nun auch schon gewöhnt..Steigerung ist gut 20.000^^ Hauptsache die Beleuchtung geht auszuschalten

Microsoft Ergonomic Tastatur, Schwarz-. Als Ersatz für meine seit 2014 genutzte Alte Ergonomic von Microsoft. Dies ist sehr in die Jahre gekommen^^

Gaming Maus... Office Tatstatur zum Zocken


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Juni 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eine Levi's und zwei Lee Jeans.


Eine Sta Prest?

Ich wieder Hardware. Ne 770 und nen Xeon


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2020)

2x 1200*200*18mm, 2x 800*20*18mm Leimholzplatten(Fichte) und 4x 25kg Spielsand


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Eine Sta Prest?
> 
> Ich wieder Hardware. Ne 770 und nen Xeon



Nee, eine moderne 501. Mit Sta Prests konnte ich mich noch nie so richtig anfreunden


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Juni 2020)

So bin auch mal mit größeren Investitionen dabei:

Ein Asus Zephyrus G14:
CPU: 4900HS
GPU 1660ti
RAM: 16GB 3200mhz
SSD: 1T PCIe angebunden
Display: 14" FHD 120hz

Dafür das ich so "Gaming" Notebooks nicht mag macht der kleine echt Spaß, ersetzt ein Toshiba Protege Ultrabook ohne dedizierte GPU 

Das Toshiba wog 1,2KG das Asus 1,6KG ist dafür 100mal wertiger und flotter

Günstig im Alternate Outlet geschossen und am gleichen Tag abgeholt 


Ein Xiaomi Mi 55" SmartTV, reicht für meine belange, schaue kein TV sondern streame nur und für den Preis Top, kommt höchstens mal die Switch dran oder Steam Link

Dazu eine Ikea Besta TV Bank

und endlich eine Gescheite Couch mit Schlaffunktion, zwar Ikea aber da sollen sie ganz ok sein


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2020)

- Spyro Box (enthält verschiedenes Merchandise)
- 3x Kurze Hosen
- Pantoffeln
- 4x T-Shirts von Redbubble(2x Life is Strange, je 1x Witcher und Xenoblade Chronicles 2)
- Animal Crossing New Horizons

Vorest mal alles, die nächsten Wochen kommt  noch mehr dazu


----------



## onlygaming (7. Juni 2020)

Hyper X Alloy Origins mit den Red Switches.

Nachdem bei meiner Roccat Ryos MK Pro nur noch 5 LEDS funktioniert haben war es für mich Zeit diese mal auszutauschen. Wird mich wohl hoffentlich lange begleiten.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2020)

Command & Conquer remastered
Crysis 3


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juni 2020)

C&C Remastered, Malkreide, Barfußschuhe aus China, Sommerschuhe von Calvin Klein.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2020)

Habe mir ein kleinen Stick mit nur 16GB gekauft, der auch sehr klein sein sollte. 

Denn ich nutze mittlerweile die Software "Paragon Festplatten Manager" um meine täglichen Backups zu erstellen und hierzu kann ein Stick als Rettungssystem erstellt werden. Mein 64 GB Stick nutze ich für alles möglich und daher musste ich ein Stick nur zum Wiederherstellen des Systems haben. Das sollte auch extra klein sein damit es immer hinten am Rechner eingesteckt bleiben kann und vom Speicherplatz her musst es auch nicht groß sein.

Habe die Partition darauf unsichtbar gemacht und so ist dieser Stick obwohl er immer eingesteckt ist aus dem Explorer aus nicht sichtbar.
Aber aus dem Bios aus kann ich ihn auswählen und davon in das Rettungssystem booten.

Für  nur 5,60 Euro auf Amazon war der Stick auch sehr günstig.


----------



## clown44 (11. Juni 2020)

Eine Steckdosenleiste von Brennenstuhl
Und zwar diese hier:Brennenstuhl Premium-Line, Steckdosenleiste 6-fach mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2020)

Einen neuen Home-Office Sessel: Duo Collection Chefsessel >>Cosimo XXL<< mit gepolsterten Armlehnen online kaufen | OTTO

bestellt. Mal gucken wie sich der Zusammenbau gestaltet und was der taugt.
Mein alter Sessel (Aldi 100 Euro) wird in Rente geschickt. Der hat 16 Jahre aufn Buckel.
Der kippt seitlich und die Rollen gehen nicht mehr richtig. Außerdem hat er Risse und sieht gammelig aus.
Ich habe auch schon Nackenprobleme bekommen.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Juni 2020)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Einen Abarth695SS von 1972 <3



ohh..
Als kleines Auto mit Motor zum Fahren
Oder als Kleines Auto ohne Motor für das Regal.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juni 2020)

Zwar nicht "gerade" gekauft, aber vor ein paar tagen... eine GTX 1070.
Nachdem die 1650super nicht so recht mit meinem alten win10 harmonieren wollte ist diese im zweit-rechner gelandet und die 1070 nun im hauptrechner. Nicht einkalkuliert waren aber die probleme mit der stromversorgung.  Die pico-psu ist einfach zu schwach, auch wenn sie theoretisch 250W dauerleistung erbringen soll.
Die schnellste lösung war deshalb erstmal wieder das alte BeQuiet netzteil zu verbauen+wechselrichter. Da muß aber noch optimiert werden...


----------



## Alf-onso (16. Juni 2020)

Habe mir eine r9 280x auf Ebay geschossen, zwar hatte diese einen defekten Lüfter aber für 35€ konnte ich da drüber hinweg schauen.

Zum Glück hatte ich einen baugeleichen Lüfter noch in der Schublade...


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. Juni 2020)

Eine 7970 mit artic Kühler für 55 €.  Ist sogar eine der stärksten übertakteten Custom 7970.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Juni 2020)

ein High-End B550 Board das vll ein Schnäppchen wird, das ich aber eigl nicht brauche aber dann doch eine Verwendung für finde


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Juni 2020)

Eine neue 140er Matratze, die "Bodyguard Anti-Kartell-Matratze". Mal schauen, ob die was taugt.


----------



## mardsis (17. Juni 2020)

Eine neue Kühlgefrierkombination von Samsung. Nach 15 Jahren hat der alte langsam Probleme mit dem Gefrierfach, daher sollte jetzt ein neuer her


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. Juni 2020)

Eine Windmaschine.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Juni 2020)

Cinemaware Anthology: 1986-1991

Da werden Erinnerungen geweckt, einfach geile Games! Defender of the Crown - King of Chicago - It came from the Desert I+II und und und ... ... ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juni 2020)

Neue RAM für meinen Zweit-PC, leider muss ich dazu sagen, denn die vorherigen RAM waren deutlich besser (3600MHz, 15-15-15-35).
Aber die alten RAM waren scheinbar nicht völlig kompatibel, denn ich hatte damit Startprobleme, das hat sehr genervt.
Ich habe Wochenlang alles probiert was nur möglich war, aber leider konnte ich es nicht abstellen, daher habe ich zu einem Modell gegriffen was A sehr oft gekauft wurde und B auf der Kompatibilitätsliste steht.
RAM aus der Liste zu kaufen garantiert zwar nicht das sie sauber laufen, aber es erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es das tut, was auch so war.
Ach ja, diese sind es geworden:
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) ab &euro;'*'67,60 (2020) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2020)

_*Friends*_ BluRay Box
LEGO "Central Perk Cafe / Friends"
The Lounge Kittens "Do it LIVE" MP3  -Download (leider nicht als CD vorhanden)


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juni 2020)

Klamotten für Sommer


----------



## HisN (22. Juni 2020)

Das Haus, in dem wir seit ein paar Jahren zu Miete wohnen.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Juni 2020)

MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Mech OC.

Nicht die beste Custom, aber für 240 Euro (inkl. Rabatt) ein Schnäppchen mit ganz ordentlicher Kühlung für GPU, VRAM und VRMs.

Größter Schwachpunkt wären eigentlich die Lüfter, die unter Last und ungedrosselt jedem Strahltriebwerk Konkurrenz machen. Das Gute ist, dass man sie mit einem Klick auf maximal 50% (zwischen 1400 und 1500 U/min, aus einem Meshify C kaum heraushörbar) drosseln kann und das immer noch für völlig unkritische Temperaturen ausreicht.

MSI scheint die Karte ab Werk eher untervoltet zu haben, die modelltypischen Taktraten werden allerdings trotzdem erreicht. Vom einem "OC" sehe ich da zwar nichts, brauche ich aber auch nicht. Eigenes OC versuche ich, sobald es nötig wird.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Juni 2020)

2 T-Shirts (hellgrau und dunkelgrau) mit folgender Aufschrift: &#1497;&#1513;&#1493;&#1506;


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Juni 2020)

Eine GTX 970 für 6 €


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Eine GTX 970 für 6 €


Der Preis hat sicher seinen Grund, die Karte ist sicher defekt oder?
Wenn ja, warum kauft man sich dann so eine Karte, wegen des Kühlers?


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Juni 2020)

Nein. Ist ein Geschenk. Sie läuft. Ich gebe sie weiter an nen Kollegen. Und bekomm dafür seine 380.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juni 2020)

Das "First they take Manhattan, then they take Kalk!"-Minialbum von Inner Conflict, als FLAC-Download bei Bandcamp.

/edit:

Vollversion von "Detroit: Become Human" auf STEAM.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2020)

Zusätzlich nochmal 16 gab RAM. Klevv Cras X


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2020)

Duo Collection Chefsessel >>Cosimo XXL<< mit gepolsterten Armlehnen online kaufen | OTTO

Stanson (R) Flache Bauchtasche mit RFID Schutz Blocker | Geldguertel, Money Belt fuer Damen & Herren | Huefttasche Fuer Joggen, Sport, Reise & Outdoor | Schmal, Enganliegend, Wasserabweisend (Anthrazitgrau): Amazon.de: Koffer, Rucksaecke & Taschen


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2020)

Poloshirts


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2020)

Wolfenstein II: The new Colossus

für einen Schnäppchenpreis auf Steam.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wolfenstein II: The new Colossus
> 
> für einen Schnäppchenpreis auf Steam.




damals habe ich viel Wolfenstein Enemy Terrioty gespielt  und es war ja auch noch Umsonst


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> damals habe ich viel Wolfenstein Enemy Terrioty gespielt  und es war ja auch noch Umsonst


Das letzte Wolfenstein was ich gezockt hatte war "Return to Castle Wolfenstein" aus dem Jahr 2001.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2020)

Einen Kasten Hasseröder,

das WE steht bevor.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2020)

Steam hat mich doch tatsächlich mit seinen 5€ Rabatt ab 30€ Einkaufswert geködert.
Also gab es statt Yakuza Kiwami 2 im Yakuza Bundle (+10% Rabatt und im Endeffekt billiger als der Einzelkauf weil sich die anderen beiden Teile schon im Besitz befinden) für ~14€ Yakuza Kiwami 2 ohne Bundle + A Plague Tale für zusammen ~25€.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juli 2020)

AVM Fritz!Repeater 2400



Adi1 schrieb:


> Einen Kasten Hasseröder,
> 
> das WE steht bevor.


Da gibt es etwas Feines in Deiner Nähe!
Die Brauerei - Brauhaus Pirna "Zum Giesser"


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2020)

Katzenfutter 


@dudendoedler 

Von einem  1750e auf 2400 lohnt sich bestimmt nicht oder ?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Katzenfutter



Sag bescheid, obs geschmeckt hat, dann nehme ich auch was.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juli 2020)

Die letzte Erweiterung von Total Warhammer 2 und Pillars of Eternity 2. 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> @dudendoedler
> 
> Von einem  1750e auf 2400 lohnt sich bestimmt nicht oder ?


Eher nicht. Wobei manche schreiben, dass sie mit dem 1750 besseren Empfang hätten. Kommt wohl auf die Position bzw. Wand an.
Ich muss 3 Etagen versorgen. Bin mit der Leistung des 2400 zufrieden.
Router steht im Erdgeschoss, Repeater auf der ersten Etage. Dachgeschoss und Keller sind auch abgedeckt.


----------



## cerbero (5. Juli 2020)

2 Lenovo Legion Y27q-20 und eine Dell MDA20

Und jetzt hoff ich mal das diese Aufhängungen kompatibel sind ....


Edit: Ja ne, war doch klar... 
Die DELL Aufhängung am MDA20 sieht zwar ähnlich aus, hat aber etwas breitere und etwas weiter auseinanderstehende Nasen... und selbst wenn das nicht wäre, das "Fach" am Lenovo in den der Monitorständer passen sollte ist etwa 2 mm schmaller als der Arm von Dell und auch mal 2 mm schmaler als die VESA-Platte von Dell... und nun bleibts bei den Abstandshaltern die Dell eingepackt hat.... *grumpf*


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Juli 2020)

FELIWAY FRIENDS Start-Set, Verdampfer für die Steckdosen & Flakon


----------



## fipS09 (8. Juli 2020)

Ducky Mecha Mini mit Cherry MX Silent Reds von Caseking


----------



## Mahoy (8. Juli 2020)

Eine MSI GeForce RTX 2060 Ventus XS 6G OC als Upgrade fürs ITX-System.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Juli 2020)

Eine teildefekte 580 für 80 €. Seitdem ich den Biosschalter umgelegt habe stürzt  sie nicht mehr ab.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2020)

Day of the Tentacle Remastered
Shadow Warrior 2


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2020)

GLORIA FoamMaster FM 30 und be quiet! PCIe Power Cable CP-6620


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Juli 2020)

Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ Duos N975F/DS 256GB aura glow
Für meine Frau!


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juli 2020)

8x Dosen "Apfelräuber" Cider für die warmen Tage

Einen 49 Zoll 4K Fernseher von Sony um den alten 42 Zoll HDready Plasma in Rente schicken zu können.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> 8x Dosen "Apfelräuber" Cider für die warmen Tage


Ist das deutsche Zeug eigentlich eher wie das Englische oder wie das Französische?

@topic: Die Motorhaube eines V50 weil die auch an meinen C70 passt und dort das etwas eingedellte Modell ersetzen soll.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist das deutsche Zeug eigentlich eher wie das Englische oder wie das Französische?
> 
> @topic: Die Motorhaube eines V50 weil die auch an meinen C70 passt und dort das etwas eingedellte Modell ersetzen soll.



Ich kenne die franz. Version nicht.
Ich kenne den _Orchards Thieves_ aus Irland und auch den Cider mit dem selben Print aber griech. Namen (weiß den aber nicht mehr) aus Griechenland.
Die sind vom Geschmack her gleich.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2020)

C&C Remastered


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Juli 2020)

Eine Alpha-Bomberjacke. Voll Gängster und so


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Juli 2020)

Ich hab noch irgendwo eine Echte rumliegen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Juli 2020)

RAZER Deathadder Essential 

Liegt super in der Hand. Mal schauen, wie viele Jahre sie halten wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2020)

1x Samsung ProXpress M3370FD (s/w Multifunktions-Laserdrucker) im Outlet von Alternate. Muss häufiger mal größere Seitenzahlen beidseitig ausdrucken, da ist die Duplex-Einheit schon eine große Erleichterung im Privatbüro.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2020)

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri (Blu-ray) und P-GEAR P610


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. August 2020)

Ich wollte unbedingt einen schnellen USB Stick, mit Qualitätshardware darin, also was bleibt einem übrig, selbst einen zu basteln 
Er ist zwar größer als die meisten USB Sticks, aber was solls, das ist mir nicht so wichtig.
Es ginge jeweils um ~10€ günstiger, aber Samsung wollte ich unbedingt, das sind die besten, für bessere Qualität zahle ich gerne etwas mehr.
Ich habe einen SilverStone MS09C mit einer Samsung 860 EVO 250GB verheiratet 
Die Leistung ist, für einen quasi USB Stick, angenehm gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein 3.1 USB Port ist schon toll, er bremst die M.2-Sata nicht aus, das kann man so lassen.
Ein Live Linux, das von Kaspersky wo man außerhalb von Windows den PC überprüfen kann, wurde extrem schnell geladen.


----------



## Johnny05 (2. August 2020)

Einen Tankrucksack für meine Yamaha SCR 950


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. August 2020)

Neue Reifen für mein Singlespeed (Continental Grand Prix), größeres Kettenblatt (50 Zähne), Kette (Wippermann 1R8), Bremsbeläge (mit weißem Belag) und nen paar optische Sachen für mein Farbkonzept (schwarz/rot).


----------



## Adi1 (8. August 2020)

Einen Kasten Hasseröder,
gut gekühlt,
bleibt der Motor am Laufen.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

Fonic 20 Euro Guthaben


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. August 2020)

Ventilator für 20 €


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2020)

Da es ja doch nochmal warm wird: ein Paar Converse All-Star.


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2020)

Eine Crucial P1.
Die SSHD im NB nervt und da die P1 nicht mehr kostet als die MX500 gibt es nun eine kleine HW Rochade.


----------



## T'PAU (12. August 2020)

Neue Gartenmöbel (Tisch, 2er-Bank, Stuhl) für die Terrasse.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. August 2020)

Chroniken des Cthulhu - Mythos Band 1 + 2

(Zusammenstellung aller H. P. Lovecraft Geschichten die in die fiktive Mythologie rund um Cthulhu und die "Great Old Ones" zählen. Als ebook.)


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. August 2020)

MX 500 1000 GB für 90 €. Guter Preis


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> MX 500 1000 GB für 90 €. Guter Preis


Siehe oben: Die P1 vom selben Hersteller hat den selben Preis aber eine schnellere Anbindung.

Meinerseits waren heute ein paar neue Schläuche für das "Mofa" fällig. Heute Morgen war das Vorderrad platt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. August 2020)

War nicht für mich. Und für den Ryzen reicht sie. Neue Doc Martens und ein BQ Sp 11 550. Mal gucken ob es morgen kommt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. August 2020)

2 Paar Sandalen. Zwar etwas spät, aber wird ja wohl nicht der letzte Sommer sein.


----------



## TomatenKenny (16. August 2020)

den kleinen Lg Oled cx48 für meinen kleinen pc


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. August 2020)

Ein Ben Sherman Button-Down Hemd und Wandabschlussleisten für die Küchenarbeitsplatte.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. August 2020)

Alien vs Predator 1 & 2, ungekürzte Versionen auf BluRay, ich hatte sie bisher nur auf DVD in geschnittener Version, das vervollständigt meine BluRay Sammlung von den Alien, Alien Vorgeschichte, Predator und Alien vs Predator Filmen 

Resident Evil, auf BluRay, natürlich nur den ersten Teil, die anderen Teile sind Schrott.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. August 2020)

Bürstenset fürs Fahrrad, Kettenreiniger, eine Finne fürs SUP und 2 CDs.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

Geld ist heute gekommen dann habe ich mal gleich bestellt:

Panasonic LUMIX G DMC-G70KAEGK Systemkamera (16 Megapixel, OLED-Sucher, 7,5 cm OLED Touchscreen, 4K Foto und Video) mit Objektiv H-FS14042E schwarz
AmazonBasics - Große L Umhängetasche für SLR-Kamera und Zubehör, schwarz mit orange Innenausstattung
SanDisk Extreme PRO 64GB SDXC Speicherkarte bis zu 170 MB/s, Class 10, U3, V30
Hama Kartenleser USB 3.0 (Kartenlesegerät für SD | SDHC | SDXC | microSD | microSDHC | microSDXC | CF Speicherkarte, Card Reader mit USB Kabel für Windows PC|Mac|Notebook|Laptop|TV) schwarz

Ersatz-Akku habe ich mir doch noch nicht geholt. Das mache ich nächsten Monat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2020)

Ich habe Geld "gekauft": das gesammelte Kupfergeld von einem Jahr bei einem kommerziellen Münzeinzahlautomaten eingeworfen, 60€ gutgeschrieben bekommen.

(Münzbetrag waren entsprechend etwa 66€ vor Gebühr)


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2020)

Online-Kinoticket für "Tenet" Morgen.


----------



## FlexonBannsten (30. August 2020)

Kabelbinder für Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2020)

Der erste in angekommen. 
Geladen haben wir auch schon mal.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. August 2020)

2 Liegestützgrriffe (unten rund)
1 Kettlebell 20kg 
1 Clubbell 10 kg

Auf gehts, molon labe!


----------



## pedi (31. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute bei netto für 26,20 komplett.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (1. September 2020)

im haus ist überhaupt kein werkzeug und der verrückte schrauber-nachbar ist umgezogen. *******! 

2x Milwaukee Jobsite Werkzeugbox
Wera 05057460001 Werkzeug-Set, Kraftform Kompakt 100, 52-teilig 
WORX 20V WX175.1 Akku Bohrschrauber
Wera Bit-Sortiment, Bit-Safe 61 Universal 4, 61-teilig


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. September 2020)

Einen Satz Radklamotten und nen Zeitfahrhelm von Ekoi.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (1. September 2020)

Chromidur 5 Tuben, zum Aufpolieren vom Chrom in meinem Oldie und von meiner USM Haller Wohnwand :3


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

First4Figures Majoras Mask PVC


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. September 2020)

Ein s10.


----------



## Banchou (4. September 2020)

FC Liverpool Heim "Zwirn" 20/21


----------



## Anno2020 (6. September 2020)

Eine Crucial MX500 2TB, jetzt fliegt die letzte Platte raus


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

ein Paar KG´s ungesalzene erdnüsse für vater


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2020)

1 Paar Nike Air Max Plus 3


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. September 2020)

Funktionelle Anatomie der Gelenke: Schematisierte und kommentierte Zeichnungen zur menschlichen Biomechanik


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. September 2020)

Ich habe mir ein neues Netzteil gegönnt, ein "be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 750W ATX 2.51", überwiegend wegen meiner baldigen Anschaffung einer RTX3090.
Ein Dark Power Pro 12 wäre auch eine geile Sache die mich gereizt hätte, vor allem Technisch, aber die gibt es leider erst ab 1200 Watt, dass wäre dann doch ein Overkill.


----------



## HisN (9. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2020)

Uiii! Dann wird die Titan wohl abgelöst was?


----------



## Birdy84 (9. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohne Test, finde ich mutig. Oder baust du den Kühler sowieso ab/ um?


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ohne Test, finde ich mutig. Oder baust du den Kühler sowieso ab/ um?



Wasserkühlung kommt sowieso bei ihm.


----------



## HisN (9. September 2020)

Die T-Rex bekommt der Hosenscheisser oder ein interessierter Boardie. Und ja, ich hoffe das es einen passenden Wasserkühler gibt. Wenn nicht ... findet sich bestimmt auch für die Karte ein Abnehmer, der froh ist sie instant zu bekommen anstatt warten zu müssen, oder Amazon .. soll ja sehr kulant sein^^

Die einzige andere Karte mit 2x HDMI ist die Asus, und dafür gibts bei EKWB nen Kühler. Also drückt bitte die Daumen, dass der auch auf die Gigabyte passt


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Die einzige andere Karte mit 2x HDMI ist die Asus, und dafür gibts bei EKWB nen Kühler. Also drückt bitte die Daumen, dass der auch auf die Gigabyte passt



Und wieso hast du die Asus nicht gekauft?


----------



## HisN (9. September 2020)

Weils die noch nicht zu kaufen gibt^^


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Weils die noch nicht zu kaufen gibt^^



Die paar Tage hättest du noch durchgehalten. 
Gibt dafür Pilates Übungen.


----------



## mardsis (10. September 2020)

Neue Bettwäsche und 2 Kissen, ein neuer Wäschekorb, dekorative Teelichthalter, einen Haufen Duftkerzen und ein Notizbuch


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. September 2020)

mardsis schrieb:


> Neue Bettwäsche und 2 Kissen, ein neuer Wäschekorb, dekorative Teelichthalter, einen Haufen Duftkerzen und ein Notizbuch



Das klingt (bis auf das Notizbuch evtl.) als erwartest du Besuch!


----------



## Krolgosh (11. September 2020)

Vor drei Tagen nen Raspberry Pi 4


----------



## Kuhprah (20. September 2020)

Mal was um zu gucken wie viel ich arbeite und wie viel mich die Überstunden so kosten könnten  

Auswertung Fahrerkarte

Bis jetzt war ich ja Analog unterwegs, aber das ändert sich in 3 Wochen leider


----------



## HisN (21. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der erste in angekommen.
> Geladen haben wir auch schon mal.



Sehr geil.
Ich war am Samstag auch beim Händler. Mein e-Niro wird KW 46 kommen^^


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> Ich war am Samstag auch beim Händler. Mein e-Niro wird KW 46 kommen^^



Sehr cool.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. September 2020)

TP-Link AV600 Powerline Adapter (Duo Kit)

In Kombination mit der immer schlechter werdenden Vodafone- Lei(s)tung war WLAN in einem Raum meiner Mietwohnung einfach keine Option mehr. Loch durch die Wand bohren kommt auch nicht in Frage, und auf Kabel quer durch die Bude habe ich keine Lust. Scheint aber bisher gut zu funktionieren, kriege die gleiche (mickrige) Leistung aus der Steckdose raus, die ich auch bei direkter Verbindung per Ethernetkabel zum Router hätte.


----------



## GTX780SLI (22. September 2020)

Wick Medinait


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2020)

HP Probook 445 G7 mit einem Ryzen 4500U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD.
Wollte zuerst zwar einen Gaming Laptop, aber da ich immer weniger am PC zocke, ist dieser Laptop gewprden mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## mardsis (3. Oktober 2020)

Gute Wahl  ich hab über die Firma letzte Woche extrem günstig ein neues ProBook 445R G6 mit 3500u, 8GB RAM und 256GB SSD geschossen, RAM aber direkt auf 16GB aufgerüstet und die SSD auf 1TB. Tolle Maschine und dank der AMD iGPU sind ältere Spiele auch gut spielbar. Nur das Display ist bei meinem etwas dunkel.

Heute morgen hab ich noch ein EliteBook x360 1040 G5 mit i7-8550u, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD und LTE geschossen, allerdings mit spanischer Tastatur. Mal sehen was ich damit anstelle


----------



## max310kc (6. Oktober 2020)

[x] 3080

irgendwann muss man ja mal Glück haben beim Shop-Stalking



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Oktober 2020)

6 neue Birnen von Osram fürs Auto. (Cool Blue & Nightbreaker) 
Abblendlicht ist getauscht. Morgen dann das Standlicht.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Oktober 2020)

Die neue Bismarck von Cobi.
Und mit Glück wird die heute geliefert, dann hab ich am Wochenende was zu tun.


----------



## mardsis (9. Oktober 2020)

1x Samsung SSD 860 Evo 2TB
1x Micron 1300 SSD 1TB


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2020)

Eine Markise (Warema 580)
Eine mechanische(! die Batterie der elektronischen gibt immer genau dann auf wenn man sie mal benutzen will) Küchenwage
Ein Waffeleisen
Preise absteigend von oben nach unten, Vorfreude aufsteigend von oben nach unten


----------



## bofri (10. Oktober 2020)

Eine gebrauchte EVGA RTX 2080 Ti FTW Hydro Copper 
...ordentlicher Leistungssprung von einer GTX 980 Ti


----------



## NuVirus (10. Oktober 2020)

Mit meinem Bruder zusammen ein E-Bike zum günstigen Kurs und meine 3080 TUF ist diese Woche endlich gekommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Oktober 2020)

Star Wars Squadrons
5m USB A/B Kabel


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2020)

Eine neue Matratze
Ein neuer Lattenrost
Zubehör zu o.g.
Räderwechsel von So auf Wi

Tante Edit...
beim Prime Day die 10x BluRays für nen Fuffi zugeschlagen

Mein Name ist Nobody
Zwei Missionare
Verflucht, verdammt und Halleluja
Unternehmen Petticoat
Was Frauen wollen
Sing
Hotel Transsilvanien 3 - Ein Monster Urlaub
Monsieur Claude 2
 Leon - Der Profi / Kinofassung & Director's Cut
Schlacht um Midway


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. Oktober 2020)

Eine R9 FuryX, und was soll ich sagen... Sie rennt! in UWQHD in der DayZ Standalone, so wird das warten auf die 3080 doch gleich weniger schlimm.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mir einen USB Hub mit 10Gbps beziehungsweise 900MB/s gegönnt, geiles Teil, nicht einfach so schnelle HUBs zu finden die lange Kabel und eine Stromversorgung haben: https://geizhals.eu/delock-usb-hub-64053-a2199777.html
Bei meinen letzten 3.0 Hub mit längerem Kabel ohne Stromversorgung, wurde das Gerät nicht stabil erkannt und betrieben, es wurde also Zeit zum Aufrüsten.
Ich habe auch mal einen Bench gemacht, bringt die volle Leistung der M.2 Sata/AHCI SSD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 087 (24. Oktober 2020)

PCGH is only a Mouse



2X AMD-ATI-XP System. 2X NEC Multisync LCD 1970NX. Grand Prix Legends, Standard ohne Mods. Superbike World Championship, Superbike 2000 und 2001. Mercedes Benz Truck Racing, F1 Racing Championship, Grand Prix 4. Saitek PS 2700 und 2x P1500 und MS-Tech PC Terminator LS-15 Gamepads. Auf beiden XP Rechnern, sind die selben Spiele installiert. Win10 NEC Multisync LCD 1760NX Gaming PC (2018) Warm_Up. 19" TFT Fujitsu Siemens Scenicview P19-2 liegt noch verpackt. Für irgendwann mal. Mit XP teste ich noch New World Order, und ganz Aktuell Extreme 500.

Sie sind verbunden bei dor Home of Hardware GMBH


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Oktober 2020)

Drei zusätzliche be quiet! Silent Wings 3 Lüfter, zwei 140mm und einen 120mm.
Die RTX3090 benötigt einen besseren Luftaustausch, sonst wird es zu warm im Gehäuse.
Lieber mehr Lüfter einbauen, als die bestehenden Lüfter schneller/lauter laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. Oktober 2020)

LC-Power 986B Tower
be quiet! Pure Power 11cm 600W
ASrock b550 Phantom
Ryzen 5 3600
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP 3200er CL16


----------



## Painkiller (31. Oktober 2020)

Von Cobi:
- Scharnhorst
- F/A-18 
- F/A-18 Limited Edition


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2020)

Ein gebrauchtes Herrenfahrrad von "Göricke".  Das reicht mir.
Bei meinen alten Herrenfahrrad von Kettler ist die Gangschaltung kaputt gegangen und es hat sich nicht mehr gelohnt da noch Geld reinzustecken.


----------



## shivatar (1. November 2020)

Klopapier


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. November 2020)

Den Fire TV Stick 4K. Gibt's gerade im Angebot für 30€ bei Saturn. 

Mich nervt zwar die Alexa-Abhör-Fernbedienung... Aber man kann ja mittels bspw. eines kleinen Bohrers das Mikrofon "hart" abschalten 😇


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. November 2020)

shivatar schrieb:


> Klopapier


Eigentlich soll so etwas hier nicht hinein, siehe ersten Beitrag:


> Hier rein gehören Bilder sowie ne kleine Beschreibung des Gekauften.
> 
> *Allerdings keine Mahlzeiten, Zigaretten oder andere alltägliche, uninteresante Dinge.*


Aber mich würde interessieren ob du auch so ein Corona Panikschieber bist, was fasziniert dich so an Papier womit du dir den Hinter abwischen kannst, ist das in deiner Blase so etwas wie Ersatzgeld?


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. November 2020)

Einen Hisense Ae7200F (50" UHD, Direct-Lit, HDR10/10+/HLG). Alternate hat die heute in der Bucht für (inkl. Aktionsgutschein) 305€ rausgehauen.

Da macht man nix verkehrt, wenn man damit seinen mindestens 11 Jahre alten, 32" FHD ersetzt, dachte ich mir so


----------



## shivatar (2. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Eigentlich soll so etwas hier nicht hinein, siehe ersten Beitrag:
> 
> Aber mich würde interessieren ob du auch so ein Corona Panikschieber bist, was fasziniert dich so an Papier womit du dir den Hinter abwischen kannst, ist das in deiner Blase so etwas wie Ersatzgeld?


Das war ein Spaß.. du darfst mich offiziell nicht ernst nehmen.. 
Ich find es ja auch genial, dass Viele meinen, man müsse mit sauberen Hintern die Welt verlassen, dabei kann man die sauberen Hintern ja schlecht mitnehmen. 

Nach der letzten News dazu, habe ich mir Black Mesa mal im Halloween Ausverkauf auf Steam gegönnt. Zockt das und/oder HL2DM eigentlich noch wer? Der Multiplayer ist zeitlos.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. November 2020)

Einen ASUS VG27WQ, auch wieder bei Alternate. Kurze Zeit gibt es da noch die ASUS Cashback-Aktion (30€) und eine 50€ STEAM Guthabenkarte zum Monitor dazu.

Da die Verfügbarkeit der neuen AMD-Karten ja vermutlich erst im neuen Jahr vernünftig sein wird, warte ich halt bis das Resultat der Steuererklärung ankommt  . Aber viele meiner Spiele sollten auch mit hohen FPS und WQHD jetzt schon laufen.


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2020)

Samsung Galaxy M31 bei Amazon. Black Friday Angebot.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (16. November 2020)

Persona 5 Royal und Final Fantasy VII Remake für je 30€


----------



## der_yappi (20. November 2020)

Hatte noch etliche BluRays auf der Wunschliste und von denen waren einige bei der Amazon 6für30€ Aktion dabei...
Also 3x6 BluRays zugelegt...


Rio Grande
El Dorado
Hatari!
Casino
Julie & Julia
Die Verlegerin
Suicide Squad
Once upon a time in Hollywood
Ab durch die Hecke
Die Piraten - ein Haufen merkwürdiger Typen
Asterix und die Wikinger
Asterix und das Geheimnis des Zaubertranks
Asterix im Land der Götter
Hellboy
Hellboy 2 - die goldene Armee
Die Unfassbaren
Die Unfassbaren 2
The Italian Job


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (21. November 2020)

Den neuen Samsung Odyssee G9 schon ein feines teil!


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2020)

2080Ti Waterforce zum angemessenen Preis. Damit hat sich für mich die Ampere/BigNavi Aufregung erledigt


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2020)

Samsung Galaxy S20 G9810 Cosmic Gray


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2020)

Ein Kraxl-Board



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eine Kiste item um es unter die Decke zu hängen.


----------



## mardsis (22. November 2020)

Ein 10.2" iPad 2020 in Spacegrau. Hatte erst überlegt bis zum Black-Friday zu warten, aber die Lagerbestände und die Verfügbarkeit gehen recht schnell runter, außerdem war ich ungeduldig, da hab ich es mir doch schon heute bestellt 
Hatte mal wieder Lust auf ein schönes Couchgerät für kurzweilige Spiele, eBooks, Youtube, Plex und all so ein Zeugs.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. November 2020)

Da ich hier beim Gewinnspiel leider kein Glück hatte, gab´s heute früh etwas Frustshopping:
*8GB Powercolor RX 5700XT Dual DDR6*​*34" (86,36cm) AOC Q34E2A schwarz 2560x1080*​


----------



## der_yappi (28. November 2020)

Am BlackFriday bei Teufel eine Cinebar One Soundbar bestellt.
Hatte noch einen 20€ Gutschein über und für dann knapp unter 200€ für das Teil...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. November 2020)

Die komplette Serie King of Queens auf BluRay 
Echt nett, eine halbe Staffel passt auf eine Scheibe, bei 18 Scheiben.

Dazu noch ein stabile Hülle für mein OnePlus 7 Pro, meine letzte Hülle war so ein 5€ Billigteil was schon teils schwer beschädigt war, die neue Hülle ist zwar nicht günstig, aber ich habe schon Erfahrung mit so einer Hülle mit meinem letzten Handy - die heute noch wie eine 1 aussieht/hält. Geiz ist Geil hat damals wieder mal mein Hirn ausgehebelt.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. November 2020)

- Baltic Sea DLC für ETS2
- Ni No Kuni 2
- Green City DLC für Cities Skylines
- Omen Citadel


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ni No Kuni 2


wobei ich Teil 1 tatsächlich etwas besser fand.
Für die oben erwähnten Alu-Profile brauchte es noch Werkzeug und ein paar zusätzliche Schrauben. Nen TX50 hatte auch Vattern nicht im Sortiment.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Dezember 2020)

Lange Radklamotten für den Winter - mit kurzen geht es draußen echt nicht mehr


----------



## der_yappi (5. Dezember 2020)

Zwei Paar Schuhe
4x Olymp-Hemden
Die Thalia-Karte für unseren Tolino aufgeladen
Einen 2021er Kalender "Globetrotter Irland" um mein Fernweh anzuheizen (die Wahl war echt schwer zwischen Irland und Schottland...)
Auf dem Rückweg beim Stammitaliener angerufen und das Mittagessen zum abholen bestellt - Lecker Spaghetti Carbonara plus Salat

3x Gespendet an

DRK
Menschen in Not
SWR Herzenssache


----------



## mardsis (7. Dezember 2020)

1x QNAP QNA-UC5G1T
1x QNAP QXG-5G2T-111C


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2020)

Crucial MX 500 250GB. 
Die alten Läppi von meiner Frau pimpen. Den jetzt mein Sohn hat.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Dezember 2020)

Zweimal Toshiba N300 mit 8 TByte zur Erweiterung des Homeservers. Mein Datengrab wird allmählich zur Nekropolis ...


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Dezember 2020)

Upgrade vom *4770K* zum *5950X*.
Mit 12 Kernen konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden und der 5800X ist verhältnismäßig zu teuer.
Dazu noch RAM und eine Samsung 980 Pro. Netzteil und Mainboard folgen dann demnächst. Später dann noch eine 6900 XT.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2020)

Doom  Eternal
Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

Gerade im Steam Sonderangebot. 3 gute Spiele für ~ 50 Euro.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ne WIN7 Lizenz (für neue 10er Inst.) und ne M2 SSD 1TB


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn 
Das scheint ja mittlerweile fertig gepatched zu sein.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Dezember 2020)

Aquacomputer High Flow Next - Mann braucht schließlich Bastelspaß für den Lockdown.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2020)

Ebenfalls Bastelspaß für den Lockdown. In meinem Fall aber einen Modelbausatz (Ein T-34/85 von Hobby Boss in 1:48, inkl. komplettem Interieur).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir einen ordentlichen DVD/BluRay/4K Abspieler gekauft, einen "Sony UBP-X800M2".
Schnell, sehr leise und ein gutes sauberes Menü, so muss das sein 

Ist zwar nicht günstig, aber ich kaufe mir die Teile auch nur alle Heilige Zeiten.
Mein letztes Teil war schon bei DVDs hörbar, bei BluRay war das schon eher als laut zu bezeichnen, während der Film läuft natürlich.
Wenn ich mir schon was neues kaufe, dann kann das ruhig auch schon für was besseres ausgerüstet sein, jetzt nutze ich noch kein 4K, aber das wird irgendwann sicher kommen, spätestens wenn ich den TV ersetze.

Ein gutes 2.1 HDMI Kabel habe ich mir auch gleich gekauft.


----------



## Uziflator (22. Dezember 2020)

Corsair K70 MK2
Logitech G603
Philips Fidelio  X2HR/00
und Sharkoon Mauspad


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Dezember 2020)

So... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2020)

Jacken für Mutter + Kleine Schwester
Blutdruckmessgerät(Oberarm) von Omron für Vater


----------



## Two-Face (24. Dezember 2020)

Cat S61.
Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich selbst, nachdem mein W995 nach gut zehn Jahren langsam an Auflösungserscheinungen erkrankt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2020)

Ich möchte nicht alle Geschenke hier aufzählen, da auch persönlich aber meine Frau und ich haben uns u.a. zwei Filme geschenkt:

Ich, beide & Sie (DVD)
Banditen (Bluray)


----------



## Uziflator (25. Dezember 2020)

Corsair Ironclaw Wireless


----------



## Mahoy (25. Dezember 2020)

Eine neue Anbauwand. Modell "Just", falls es jemanden interessiert ...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. Dezember 2020)

Einen  XL-Koffer von Samsonite.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Dezember 2020)

Eine Graka .....6900xt


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Dezember 2020)

2x Arctic F12 
1x Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice
1x Grim Dawn (beides im Angebot bei GoG)


----------



## Harry98 (27. Dezember 2020)

Mugen 5
Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (30. Dezember 2020)

Redmi Note 9S 128GB Rom 6GB Ram mit Gutschein 161€


----------



## Olstyle (30. Dezember 2020)

Divinity: Original Sin 2 (GoG Sale)
3D Mark (Steam Sale)


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2021)

"Kosmokrats" auf Steam. Ziemlich witzig. Aber schwer.

(Gerade bei diesen Indie-Games verstehe ich nicht, wo der Reiz daran liegt, dass der Kram oft bockschwer ist und kaum Fehler verzeiht. Für mich dienen Games der Entspannung, nicht um mich frustrieren zu lassen und dann irgendwann ein künstliches Erfolgserlebnis zu haben, das nur "gut" ist weil man eben vorher soviel Frust aufgebaut hat. In meinem (Arbeits-)Alltag habe ich schon genug Herausforderungen zu bewältigen, da will ich mich doch mit einem Spiel belohnen, statt noch mehr zu stressen.)


----------



## Mosed (2. Januar 2021)

Ja, deshalb hasse ich auch Boss-Gegner in Spielen. Ich möchte mir nicht durch zigmaliges Ausprobieren die beste Strategie usw. zurechtlegen müssen.
Das Spiel soll mich unterhalten. Absurd schwere Gegner sind einfach nur lästig. Mich haben z.B. in Mass Effect Andromeda die Architekten (diese fliegenden Würmer) genervt. Sowas macht mir keinen Spaß...


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Januar 2021)

Noch eine MX500 2TB. Demnach keine HDD mehr im neuen Rechner.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Januar 2021)

Schön das du dich von dieser antiquierten Technik befreit hast


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2021)

Wallbox Innogy eBox professional inkl. eClick 22 kW (inkl. Montage^^).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Januar 2021)

Einen netten OLED UHD Fernseher 








						Panasonic TX-55HZW2004 ab € 2299,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals EU
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Panasonic TX-55HZW2004 ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 55"/140cm • Auflösung: 3840x2160 • Panel: OLED • Hintergrundbeleuchtung: nein, Panel selbstleu… ✔ Fernseher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.eu
				



Fußball EM kann kommen 
Dazu noch einige Filme, unter anderem der neue Tremors Film und der neue Bill&Ted Film


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Januar 2021)

Ein bq Pure Power 11 400W CM. 

Denn das alte Cooler Master G450M im kleinen TESO-Rechner meiner besseren Hälfte ist mittlerweile so laut, dass ich letztens im Nebenzimmer saß und mich fragte, wer bitte um diese Uhrzeit denn noch eine Wäsche im Schleuderprogramm anschmeißt


----------



## Mahoy (6. Januar 2021)

Ein Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Black und ein dazu passender Satz zusätzlicher HDD-Trays.

Mein Homeserver zieht um.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Januar 2021)

Gigabyte Aorus RX 5700 XT (für 393€ im Outlet eines bekannten Händlers)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja darauf warten, dass irgendwann die Preise wieder fallen. Aber dann zum ersten Mal Detroit: Become Human auf dem neuen Monitor angeschmissen und gemerkt: shit, 29 FPS fühlen sich mal ganz schön furchtbar an.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2021)

Einen AMD Ryzen 5 5600X.
Und ein MSI B550-A Pro, damit Erstgenannter nicht lose im Gehäuse herum klappert.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2021)

20 Euro Fonic Guthaben nach längerer Zeit mal wieder. Da ich meistens zu Hause war und WLAN genutzt hatte.
Da ich immer das kleinste Paket buche komme ich damit 4 Monate aus.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Januar 2021)

Neuen Moni da meine Augen im Alter auch nicht besser werden 
*ASUS ROG STRIX XG32*​


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2021)

HyperX Cloud Earbuds, für rund 40€ ganz gut und besser als ich dachte


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Januar 2021)

Da im Februar die HU ansteht, Komplettsatz brembo Xtra-Line Scheiben und Beläge für meinen Civic, und frisches Öl bekommt er dann auch noch


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2021)

falscher Thread


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2021)

@ PCGHGS
Wen hast du nun gekauft? Holstein oder Bayern?  

@ Topic
Hab noch ein paar aktien von ITM Power nach geordert. Plug Power ist mir momentan etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2021)

1x PCR-Test, garnicht mal so billig der Scheiß


----------



## der_yappi (15. Januar 2021)

Diese Woche...

voller Tank fürs TöffTöff
die PCGH als Magazin
_Shrek 1-4 _als BluRay Box
_Ein Käfig voller Helden_ als BluRay Box


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2021)

FFP2-Masken. Als "systemrelevanter" Nicht-Home Office'ler, der oft auf den ÖPNV angewiesen ist, werde ich in Zukunft vermutlich einige mehr davon brauchen. Auf den Arbeit- und den Gesetzgeber kann man da nicht vertrauen


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Januar 2021)

SZ-Stange mit Verschlüssen. Weiter geht es!


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2021)

2xMagnat IC51 Deckenlautsprecher
1xPower Mini - Stereoendstufe 2x50W
Bin gespannt wie/ob das klingt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Januar 2021)

Die aktuelle PCGH.


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2021)

Serious Sam 4


----------



## Aemkeisdna (22. Januar 2021)

Unfassbarer Tag heute am 22.01.2021 

Ich konnte soeben eine Gainward GeForce RTX™ 3070 Phantom "GS" für 710€  mit Versand kaufen. 

Ich fühle mich echt schlecht bei den Gedanken was ich noch für meine GTX 1080 bekommen habe


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2021)

Abendliches Gespräch mit der besseren Hälfte. Aus "ein Gehäuse mit besserem Airflow, damit die GraKa nicht immer so aufdreht, wäre nett" ging es über "Ich wollte ja auch immer gerne mal eine AiO ausprobieren, Tower-Kühler sind so hässlich" zu "Also wenn wir die Kohle schon in die Hand nehmen, dann können wir auch gleich nen modernen Rechner bauen, statt Flickwerk zu betreiben!"
Anscheinend kann ich sehr gut Leute für (rational betrachtet) überflüssigen Kram begeistern 

Dementsprechend:

Inter-Tech X-608 Infinity Micro
ASRock B460M Pro4
i3-10100F
16 GB (2x8) Patriot Viper Blackout DDR4-3000
Enermax LiqMax III RGB


----------



## Mahoy (23. Januar 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Anscheinend kann ich sehr gut Leute für (rational betrachtet) überflüssigen Kram begeistern


Oder zumindest so heiraten, dass es deiner Überzeugungsstrategie entgegen kommt.  



Bei mir war gerade eine Toshiba Enterprise Capacity MG07ACA mit 14 TByte fällig.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2021)

Resident Evil 7 für 10 Euro im Steam Sale.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Januar 2021)

GODS Remastered. 

Gut, dass man den alten Look verwenden kann. Erinnert mich an eine Zeit, als ich selbst als Knirps problemlos die schwierigsten Spiele durchspielen konnte, wo es mir heute einfach an Geduld mangelt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

"The outer Worlds" -  für 30 Euro aktuell im Steam Sale.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Januar 2021)

Zelda BotW, bin eigentlich kein Zelda Fan aber nachdem was ich in den Gameplay-Videos gesehen habe, war es ganz ok.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2021)

Dredd Bluray


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Februar 2021)

Noch nen 22er für den Schreibtisch
Ne Manitou Markhor Gabel und Pedale für´s Rad


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2021)

Grim Dawn DLC "Forgotten Gods".


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (4. Februar 2021)

Steelseries Rival 3 Wireless





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banchou (4. Februar 2021)

Razor Naga Pro
Heute angekommen


----------



## der_yappi (5. Februar 2021)

Bei MediaMarkt den WSV und den Newslettergutschein mitgenommen und mir nach mehr als 10 Jahren mal wieder einen neuen TV gegönnt.

Panasonic TX40HXW804

Mehr als 40 Zoll kriege ich nicht ins Schlafzimmer.
Damit dürfte ich auf den FireTV Stick verzichten können.
Auf den aktuellen DVB-T2 Receiver auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Februar 2021)

Die lang ersehnte Kenwood Küchenmaschine. Sonst im Angebot immer nur € 549,- oder € 529,-. Doch heute bei Saturn für € 376 minus 60 € MwSt geschenkt Aktion. Da musste ich einfach zugreifen. Nie wieder Hefeteig für Baguettes, Brote und Pizza selber kneten oder den Handmixer damit maltretieren!


----------



## Tekkla (9. Februar 2021)

Nur geile Sachen grad zum kaufen. Neuester Erwerb





__





						At the Mountains of Madness : Lovecraft, H. P., Baranger, Francois: Amazon.de: Bücher
					

At the Mountains of Madness : Lovecraft, H. P., Baranger, Francois: Amazon.de: Bücher



					www.amazon.de


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2021)

C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3. Für 3,99€ bei Steam.


----------



## HisN (16. Februar 2021)

Ich vervollständige mein Atmos-Setup.

2 Neue Boxen und ein neuer Receiver um von 5.1.2 auf 5.1.4 zu kommen (Meine Frau schlachtet mich).

Denon 4700H und 2x Klipsch RP-500SA bei Coolblue gordert.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Februar 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Meine Frau schlachtet mich


Würde meine auch tun. Aber neidisch bin ich schon ein wenig. 

Bei uns ist es eine Severin MW 7759. Die alte Sharp gab Rauchzeichen. Und die Zwischenzeitlich gekaufte Bauknecht Chef Plus MW 49 SL geht nach Rücksprache mit Amazon zurück. Keines der genutzten Automatikprogramme hat trotz peinlich genauer Befolgung der Anweisungen zu etwas getaugt.


----------



## cx19 (17. Februar 2021)

Morgen kommt eine Vortex Pok3r bei mir an. Endlich kein Pleb mehr.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2021)

- Die Blue Shell von Super Mario Kart in Plüsch. 
- HMS Warspite von Cobi 

Jetzt muss ich wieder warten bis die HMS Belfast und die Prinz Eugen endlich verfügbar sind. -.-


----------



## Tekkla (23. Februar 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> - HMS Warspite von Cobi


Taugen die Bausätze? War nämlich auch am Überlegen mir sowas von Cobi mal zu kaufen.

Quick Release für meine Ergotron Monitorhalterung.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Taugen die Bausätze? War nämlich auch am Überlegen mir sowas von Cobi mal zu kaufen.


Die taugen absolut. Die Qualität ist hervorragend.  Die Teile sind Pad-printed und die Modelle super detailiert. Im direkten Vergleich sieht Lego alt aus.  Auch an der Bauanleitung hab ich nichts auszusetzen. Bin damit immer gut klar gekommen.

Ich hab von Cobi die komplette WW2 Warship Collection zuhause stehen. Und keines der Modelle hat mich bis jetzt enttäuscht. Es wackelt nichts, die Teile halten super, die Farben sehen toll aus etc. Auch der M1A2 Abrams ist super. 

Cobi lässt seine Bausteine übrigens komplett in der EU fertigen. Ist meines Wissens nach auch nur bei Cobi so. 
Stöber doch einfach mal die Kataloge durch, da findet sich eigentlich für jeden was. *Klick*

Speziell zu den Schiffen hat der Held der Steine bereits einige ausführliche Videos gemacht. Aber sieh selbst:



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-P18BYIAF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-FEHYptuN_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZ7KwL7ad78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USBJAgeQwy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Wenn du noch mehr oder etwas spezielles wissen willst, dann frag einfach.  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Februar 2021)

1x Kingston A400 M.2 240GB (SATA)
2x Arctic P12 PWM PST (schwarz/schwarz)
2x Akasa MX-003 entkoppelnde Lüfterbefestigungen (je 20 Stck.)

Geburtstagsgutschein der KollegInnen gut angelegt


----------



## Aldeguerra (27. Februar 2021)

*Powercolor Radeon RX 6800 XT Red Devil*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (2. März 2021)

Einen weiteren Mo-Ra 360 samt Lüftern, einem OCTO, einer D5 und 20m 16/10er Schlauch. Das Teil wandert in unseren "Kleiderschrank" und kann dort mit 100% Lüftern drehen ohne mich zu nerven.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. März 2021)

*Ein Zahnimplantat (Oberkiefer)*

Im Leben noch nie Probleme mit den Zähnen gehabt (fleißiger Putzer und Zahnseidennutzer seit Anbeginn der Zeit, Zahnärzte immer nur voll des Lobes). Deswegen hatte ich auch nie über eine Zahnzusatzversicherung für mich nachgedacht.
Aber wie das eben nun mal so ist: plötzlich ging alles ganz schnell. Aus irgendeinem (unbekannten) Grund (kein Karies) hatte ein Zahnnerv plötzlich Bock auf Entzündung und wollte auch keine Ruhe mehr geben. Wurzelbehandlung wurde durchgeführt, trotzdem wollte mein Körper den Zahn offenbar nicht mehr haben (Eiterparty). Daran änderte auch eine weinige Wochen später zusätzlich durchgeführte Wurzelspitzenresektion nichts mehr.

Der Zahn wurde gezogen.

Eine Brücke kam für mich nicht infrage, da ich mir keine vollkommen gesunden Zähne (zur Befestigung eben jener) runterschleifen lasse. Aufgrund eines gebrochenen Zehs hackt man sich ja auch nicht zusätzlich mal eben noch zwei gesunde Zehen ab.
Außerdem besitzt so eine Brücke im Vergleich zu einem Implantat noch x weitere Nachteile, die ich einfach nicht haben möchte.

Mein örtlicher Oralchirurg hat nun gestern das Implantat (inkl. notwendigem Ballonsinuslift, da bei mir die Kieferhöhle sonst zu nahe für ein Implantat mit gescheiter Länge gewesen wäre) gesetzt.

Die letzten 6 Monate waren echt ein Erlebnis (vor allem da ich Zahnschmerzen so eigentlich vorher gar nicht kannte).

Merke: Zähneputzen und Zahnseide schützen nicht vor allen Eventualitäten.

Kostenpunkt: ~2800 Euro (respektive Papier im Wert einer 3090 rx) und eine Zahnzusatzversicherung besitze ich nun auch.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2021)

Blurays:

Avengers: Infinity War
Avengers: Endgame

Jetzt habe ich alle Avengers-Teile in meiner Sammlung. Für mich die besten Marvel Filme.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. März 2021)

Mir fällt auf Anhieb kein interessanterer Soundtrack eines Spiels ein. Endlich ist er mein!
Nier Replicant & Gestalt.
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61LQRIo+ZSL.jpg


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. März 2021)

Ein Akasa 3-Pin ARGB Y-Kabel. Damit ich Mainboard und ARGB-Steuerplatine im TESO-Rechner meiner besseren Hälfte synchronisieren kann.


----------



## Mosed (6. März 2021)

Sind ja verrückte Zeiten. Diesen Donnerstag das erste Mal mit Hilfe von Distill Web Monitor versucht bei AMD einen 5900X zu ergattern und hat geklappt. Aber war sicherlich auch Glück, denn andere haben wenige Sekunden später keinen mehr bekommen.

Jetzt noch warten dass das NT Fractal Design ION+ 660P wieder besser verfügbar (wegen des Preises) ist und dann alle weiteren Komponenten kaufen. MB ist schon bereit...
Oder doch ein anderes NT....


----------



## rhalin (7. März 2021)

- 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 PC 3600 CL18 CORSAIR KIT (2x8GB)
- ASRock B550 Steel Legend AMD B550 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
- AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
- be quiet! Pure Rock 2
- 500GB Crucial P5 SSD M.2
- be quiet! Pure Base 600 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/orange

Mangels Kaufbarkeit keine neue GPU, die Vega 56 muss noch etwas halten und zieht mit um.
Genau wie die 1 TB Samsung SSD und das Netzteil.
Habe ewig geschwankt zwischen 6 und 8 Kerner aber falls die Verfügbarkeit und die Preise mal besser werden kann ich ja einen 5000er reinbasteln


----------



## Johnny05 (10. März 2021)

Einen Western - Sattel , Saddle Smith - K 22111960018 für den Appaloosa meiner Frau . 

Gruß

Johnny05
​​


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. März 2021)

AP Gewindefahrwerk, Domlager, Spurstangen und Stabis für meinen Civic
Honor Magic Earbuds


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. März 2021)

Eine neue Waschmaschine 😑


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2021)

Mehrere Kleidungsstücke für unseren Sohn welche er sich gewünscht hat.
Er hat nämlich Morgen Geburtstag und wird schon 17. Schon fast volljährig.


----------



## der_yappi (20. März 2021)

Ein Cider Probierpaket samt einem Pint-Glas...








						Cider & more - britisches Genießerpaket
					

Zwölf ausgesuchte Spitzen-Cider lassen das Herz jedes Cider-Liebhabers höher schlagen - die etwas andere Geschenkidee! [mehr]




					www.ciderandmore.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. März 2021)

Ultra-Racing Strut-Bars vorne und hinten


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2021)

vor ein paar Wochen: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X für 552,51€ inkl. Versand

Diese Woche: 
- Yeelight Crystal Pendelleuchte (ca. 1 Jahr alt) von einem Arbeitskollegen
- zwei Ersatzarmbänder für mein Xiaomi MI Band 4


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. März 2021)

3070 und 5800X im Dezember,
CPU zu teuer, 3070 mittlerweile ne Wertanlage    

Und nen Fahrrad im Februar ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2021)

Gartenmöbel und Holzfliesen für den Balkon.


----------



## True Monkey (31. März 2021)

30 Kilo Dice 

Und ein paar CPUs


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2021)

Neuen Xbox Controller im Angebot beim großen Fluss bestellt.
Ohne RB ist auf Dauer etwas nervig. Wenn der da ist wird dann der alte mal ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste versucht zu reparieren.


----------



## True Monkey (13. April 2021)

Ein neuen Spielplatz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2021)

Tenet Bluray


----------



## True Monkey (16. April 2021)

Spielgeräte für den Spielplatz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. April 2021)

Ein Petty Messer (10cm)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. April 2021)

Ein neues Topteil für den Bass - alternativ kann man es auch als Kriegserklärung an meine Nachbarn bezeichnen


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2021)

Ab jetzt wird in 48:10@5760x1200 gearbeitet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (29. April 2021)

Eine Vostok Europe Lunokhod 2 YM86-620C504 sowie eine Luminox Recon Leader 8841


----------



## LastManStanding (30. April 2021)

Asus Crosshair VIII Dark Hero für 339€ "Neu" im Outlet bei Alternate im Original Karton
(Ohne das nutzlose Zubehör nur Handbuch) Das zubehör Brauch ich eh nicht. den Nutzlosen schund habe ich Karton weise.

Wollte das blöde ding eigentlich nicht mehr... Aber bei 340€ hab ich heute nacht spontan gekauft...^^

Hätte das hier ja auch in einen Hardware Deals Thread gestellt. Find den aber nicht!
Wenn einer interesse hat sind 2 Ähnliche Angebote im Outlet für 375€ und 432€ zu finden.


----------



## RamonSalomon (30. April 2021)

Ein Sound BlasterX AE-5 Plus und ein Netgear Switch GS108PE Plus
Jetzt will ich mir noch nen Ryzen ab 5800X, SteelSeries Apex Pro, TechN CPU Kühler und einen neuen Stuhl zulegen evtl. den Humanscale
PS: Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-was-habt-ihr-gerade-gekauft-thread.8514/post-8271717


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2021)

- Tenet (4K Ultra HD) (+ Blu-ray 2D + Bonus-Blu-ray)
- Inception (4K Ultra HD + 2D-Blu-ray)
- Blade Runner - Final Cut (4K Ultra HD + 2D-Blu-ray)
- Samsung SSD 970 Pro 1 TB


----------



## Schori (30. April 2021)

PCIe 3.0 x4 auf internen USB C 3.1 gen2 Header.
Jetzt kann ich den USB C Anschluss an der Gehäuse Front nutzen. Weiß zwar nicht wozu aber egal.


----------



## pedi (30. April 2021)

dieses Dell Inspirion N 7010


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Mai 2021)

Eine Flasche Scotch (Bowmore 12, also nix besonderes, aber gut trinkbar) und ein Whisky-Glas.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2021)

Ein 5m Antennenkabel


----------



## Harry98 (6. Mai 2021)

Corsair 4000D Airflow


----------



## pedi (6. Mai 2021)

eine kiste kronburger bock.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2021)

Eine Fritzbox 7490, ein paar Magnat Symbol Pro 130, 20m LS-Kabel und ein paar Bananas.


----------



## Lucky_Dani (6. Mai 2021)

1 Liter Isopropylalkohol 99% (die alte Flasche war nach einigen Jahren mal leer)


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2021)

Blurays:


Alita
Black Panther
Tenet


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2021)

Das Note 9 hat einen Nachfolger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2021)

Ne SteelSeries Rival 310 nach spontanem Ableben der rund 5 Jahre alten Rival 700.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Mai 2021)

Für nen Kumpel (da er nicht vor Ort ist gerade) nen Kinderfahrrad und für mich eben 16GB DDR4 Speicher für 45€. Ganz guter Deal, denke ich


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2021)

@Threshold : Du solltest mal deine Linse von der Handykamera säubern.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold : Du solltest mal deine Linse von der Handykamera säubern.


Ich hab das Foto im Sitzen gemacht, weil ich schlicht zu faul war, aufzustehen um es besser hinzubekommen.   
Der letzte Schrott an dem Teil sind natürlich wie immer die Samsung hauseigenen Apps. Medien und Geräte ist da mein Favorit. So einen überflüssigen Müll hab ich noch nie gesehen und natürlich kann man das nicht deinstallieren.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das Foto im Sitzen gemacht, weil ich schlicht zu faul war, aufzustehen um es besser hinzubekommen.


Achso. Und im Stehen hat man dann keine Flecken auf dem Bild?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Und im Stehen hat man dann keine Flecken auf dem Bild?


Das kommt davon, wenn man die Bierflasche grob öffnet.


----------



## IphoneBenz (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das Foto im Sitzen gemacht, weil ich schlicht zu faul war, aufzustehen um es besser hinzubekommen.
> Der letzte Schrott an dem Teil sind natürlich wie immer die Samsung hauseigenen Apps. Medien und Geräte ist da mein Favorit. So einen überflüssigen Müll hab ich noch nie gesehen und natürlich kann man das nicht deinstallieren.


Apple ? 

Ist nicht teurer und echt idiotensicher


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Apple ?
> 
> Ist nicht teurer und echt idiotensicher


Apple? Hatte meine Tochter mal. Kannste vergessen.
Das smartphone ist ja gut, nur verstehe ich nicht, wieso Samsung immer versucht, die eigene Software mit Gewalt durchzudrücken, anstatt es dem User zu überlassen, ob er sie nutzen will oder nicht.
Ich muss da nur Bixby nennen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (8. Mai 2021)

Naja Samsung will das Pedant zu Apple sein. Klar ist der Apfel überteuert aber ich kaufe immer nur die alten Modelle und habe auch TV, .Mac, iPad und iPhone. Ich liebe diese „Einfachheit“ und alles klappt. Mit einen Klick kann ich mein Song weiterhören in meinem Haus. So genug OT  hab langweilige im Zug 

Hab mir vorhin ein Elite 2 Controller bestellt, hoffe der ist griffiger wie das Plastik Ding als X Box Series X. Der wirkt halt echt billig.

Edit: mein Name zeugt nicht gerade von Transparenz aber ich meine es wirklich ernst


----------



## T'PAU (9. Mai 2021)

Ein DAB+ Radio Sonoro Primus.
Geiles Teil, besonders der Sound! 
Überhaupt kein Vergleich zum alten Dabman i250, welches einfach zu verbuggt war und nun im Keller sein Dasein fristet.
You get what you paid for!


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2021)

Schon etwas her: 

Cobi:  Prinz Eugen
Cobi:  HMS Belfast
Cobi:  F-15 Eagle

Gestern: 
Cobi: Top Gun F-14A Tomcat


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2021)

Drei D-Rgb Lüfter PWM mit nur 15mm Höhe.
Dürften auch keinen mm mehr haben dann wäre ich aufgeschmissen


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Mai 2021)

Ein Boccia Set. Keine Ahnung, wann ich das nächste Mal nach Italien komme, aber dann werde ich jede Strandmeisterschaft gewinnen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2021)

2x 480er radi
Ne Menge Anschlüsse ....pumpe ,AGB ......im Prinzip eine komplette Custom 
 case ? ...mal schauen


----------



## stabilox (19. Mai 2021)

Ein MMX 300 von beyerdynamic. Ist schon was anderes, als mein 40 Euro Plastikbomber von Headset, das ich bislang hatte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Mai 2021)

Einen ergonomischen Schreibtischstuhl von Sihoo - saß jahrelang auf so einem Gaming-Stuhl von Sharkoon und nope! Nie mehr wieder...


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2021)

Die Woche bekommen:
-> neues Mainboard für meinen Ender3 3D-Drucker (STM32)
-> Rahmen für die Aquariumabdeckung
-> neue Rückleuchte für den 8er
-> die restlichen Stecker für die Read Seat Entertainment Nachrüstung


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Mai 2021)

Ein Hinoki Schneidbrett, bin sehr angetan.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Einen ergonomischen Schreibtischstuhl von Sihoo - saß jahrelang auf so einem Gaming-Stuhl von Sharkoon und nope! Nie mehr wieder...


So ähnlich geht's mir auch. Weiß auch nicht mehr so recht was mich damals zu dem Kauf von einem "gaming" Stuhl bewegt hat, hm.


----------



## Schori (26. Mai 2021)

Hab den Zelda & Wolkenvogel Amiibo vorbestellt.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2021)

Western Digital WD_Black SN850 1TB und Corsair Carbide 678C schwarz


----------



## soulstyle (27. Mai 2021)

Notebook Acer Nitro 5,
I5 10300H, GTX 1650
Reicht für die Couch.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juni 2021)

30 Kilo Dice 
Bissle was flüssiges um mir was lustiges mit dem Dice einfallen zu lassen 
Und ein größeres "Nicht stören " Schild in der Hoffnung das das vllt von meiner Family wahrgenommen wird


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juni 2021)

Eine Haarschneidemaschine von Remington, mit der Marke habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein alter Remington Haarschneider ist mir leider gerade beim Wiederherstellen des gepflegten Kurzhaarschnittes abgeraucht - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Aber er hat etwa 20 (!) Jahre lang gehalten.

Und einen "Body Groomer" gleich dazu, man will ja rundherum gepflegt frisiert sein


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eine Haarschneidemaschine von Remington, mit der Marke habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein alter Remington Haarschneider ist mir leider gerade beim Wiederherstellen des gepflegten Kurzhaarschnittes abgeraucht - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Aber er hat etwa 20 (!) Jahre lang gehalten.
> 
> Und einen "Body Groomer" gleich dazu, man will ja rundherum gepflegt frisiert sein


Remington ist wirklich super! Schneide/rasiere auch schon seit über 10 Jahren damit. 
@Thema, hab mir letztens so einen günstigen Nasenhaartrimmer gekauft und schon kaputt - wer günstig kauft, kauft 2 mal...


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juni 2021)

Surviving Mars Deluxe Edition, Kostenlos! bei Humbebundle, aber nur noch für 1Tag 20h








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Paradox Entertainment hat ein dazu passendes Angebot, bis zu 2 Spiele oder DLC ist der Preis normal,ab dem dritten wird es deutlich günstiger.
Habe mir folgendes für rund 25€ geholt:

Surviving Mars Green Planet
Surviving Mars Season Pass
Cities Skylines After Dark
Citites Skylines Campus
Cities Skylines Concerts
DIe Aktion gibst hier: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._type_twos_tile_index_2_c_paradoxdlcbyob_2021


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2021)

Akkuschlagbohrschrauber+Akkus Makita DHP453RFE
Bohrer-Bit Set Makita B-68432
Mini-Verstärker DollaTek LEPY LP-838
ZigBee Steckdosen 4x LEDVANCE Smart+ Plug
Keine Lust mehr gehabt immer Daddy's Werkzeug auszuleihen, also kostet das Befestigen halt ca. das 10-Fache vom zu verschraubenden Teil


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2021)

Ein FIXIE Blackheath 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Olstyle schrieb:


> Akkuschlagbohrschrauber+Akkus Makita DHP453RFE


Hab auch alles mögliche von Makita, super Produkte


----------



## soulstyle (13. Juni 2021)

2 Jeanshosen, 3 Tshirts, 1Paar Sneaker, Samsung Galaxy Note 20, Smartwatch


----------



## pedi (13. Juni 2021)

a hoibe hells.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2021)

Reebok Sale 

Jogginghose, Sweatshirt, T Shirt, & Singlet


----------



## Dragon AMD (13. Juni 2021)

Eine Ps5 Disc Edition und einen M.2 Kühler


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Juni 2021)

Cannons - Bad Dream (MP3)
Einen beutellosen Staubsauger von Miele
Ein Schloss von Abus fürs Fahrrad


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Juni 2021)

Vans Sk8-Hi und ein bisschen die Outlet-Stores hinsichtlich Fred Perry und Ben Sherman geplündert. Der Sommer kommt, die Warmwetter-Garderobe muss aufgefrischt werden


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juni 2021)

Ein Lenovo IdeaPad 5 mit 14" als Ersatz für meinen bisherigen Just-for-work-Schlepptop noch auf Heizwell-Basis. Bin positiv überrascht, wie wenig man dem Gerät seinen niedrigen Preis ansieht: Metallchassis in kompaktem Format, beleuchtete Tasten und mit den 6C/12T des 5500U flott unterwegs. 

Eigentlich sollte das Gerät explizit für Gelegenheiten sein, bei denen ich mich _nicht_ durch Spiele ablenken lassen will, aber ich stelle gerade fest, dass die integrierte GPU dafür schon fast zu gut ist. Mist!


----------



## Tekkla (14. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Keine Lust mehr gehabt immer Daddy's Werkzeug auszuleihen, also kostet das Befestigen halt ca. das 10-Fache vom zu verschraubenden Teil


Haha. Das kenne ich. Deswegen habe ich mir jüngst nen Bosch Professional Bohrhammer mit 'nem Haufen an Bohrern zugelegt.

Und ganz frisch ein Aqua Computer Leakshield.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UiRv0nDch0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (14. Juni 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und ganz frisch ein Aqua Computer Leakshield.


Dito!


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Planschbecken für die Kids, Fußmanschetten für mich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nehme die rechte BBC Sauce und zwar den Rough and HORNY style


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich nehme die rechte BBC Sauce und zwar den Rough and HORNY style


Du bist böse!


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Juni 2021)

Festival-Tickets.


----------



## Anthropos (20. Juni 2021)

VESA-Monitor-Wandhalterung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Juni 2021)

Edit: falscher thread. Sollte schlafen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2021)

*Samsung 980 PRO 1 TB PCIe 4.0*​


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2021)

vor ein paar Wochen: 
- Sony UBP-X700 Ultra HD Blu-ray Disc Player
- Maxonar HDMI 2.1-Kabel 2m
- Eurobehälter mit Scharnierdeckel (für meine Blu-Ray Sammlung)
- Samsung 980 Pro 2TB
 gestern: 
Philips Aktivkohlefilter für Luftreiniger AC2882/10 und AC2287/10


----------



## clown44 (29. Juni 2021)

Hab mir mal jetzt auch eine SSD gegönnt:
Samsung 870EVO 1TB


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juli 2021)

Einen Intel Kühler mit Endlosspiegel.......


Da bau ich was drum herum


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. Juli 2021)

Was zum basteln.... 
Asrock DeskMini X300, 16GB RAM, 500GB SSD, Noctua NH L9a, Ryzen 4300GE .... 
"Killer-Machine"


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juli 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Da bau ich was drum herum



Eine Asus TUF 6900XT und ein Asus TUF 501 Case in Schwarz 

Wird


----------



## Eyren (9. Juli 2021)

Eine pinke 71cm Akkustikgitarre und ein Keyboard mit integrierten Stereo Lautsprechern.

Ich sag es mal so der Titel:

"Bester Onkel des Jahrtausends"

Incoming!

Ok meine Schwester wird mich hassen aber die Kinder werden Spaß haben....und ich auch.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (9. Juli 2021)

Xbox Elite Controller Series 2
Eigentlich völliger Wahnsinn, 180 Tacken für nen Controller auszugeben, den man dann auch "nur" am PC nutzt und das nicht mal in jedem Game ...
Aber holy shit, das Ding fühlt sich geil an


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juli 2021)

Ein Fanclub-Shirt vom besten Fünftligisten der Welt, der demnächst gegen den Stern des Südens spielt. 

"Hauptsache Blau - Punkrock, Bier und BSV!" 😁


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeit für Gewürze!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Juli 2021)

Ein Canyon Speedmax CF8 Disc Di2 
Non-Mint ist schon eine epische Farbe…


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juli 2021)

Fractal Design Meshify 2 Compact Black Dark Tint


----------



## Eyren (11. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ein Fanclub-Shirt vom besten Fünftligisten der Welt, der demnächst gegen den Stern des Südens spielt.
> 
> "Hauptsache Blau - Punkrock, Bier und BSV!" 😁


Ich hab nicht einmal eine Ahnung was ein BSV ist aber alleine wegen Punkrock hast du meine Sympathie 😉


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr gute Wahl! Wir nutzen kaum noch etwas anderes als Ankerkraut, einfach sehr schöne Gewürze und tolle Auswahl.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht einmal eine Ahnung was ein BSV  😉


Bremer SV
https://www.kicker.de/bremer-sv-gegen-bayern-2021-dfb-pokal-4726398/spielinfo


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2021)

Fractal Design ion 860p


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juli 2021)

Grad einen möglichst _billigen_ Fernseher bestellt:









						Telefunken XF32J111-W ab € 159,99 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Telefunken XF32J111-W ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 32"/81cm • Auflösung: 1920x1080 • Panel: LCD • Hintergrundbeleuchtung: LED, Edge-lit… ✔ Fernseher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Der muss nix können außer HDMI haben und Bild und Ton ausgeben können 
(Okay, weiß sollte er noch sein, sagt meine Frau)


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2021)

Lian Li Strimer Plus RGB Mainboard-Kabel


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Juli 2021)

Ryzen 7 5800X


----------



## Krolgosh (15. Juli 2021)

Da meine treue G502 ihren Dienst nun endgültig verweigert, hab ich sie mir nochmal gekauft, allerdings als Wirless Version. Und da ich kein Freund bin vom Aufladen nach dem Gebrauch, hab ich mir noch das Logitech G POWERPLAY eingebildet.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juli 2021)

30 Kilo Dice und eine neue CPU


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juli 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 30 Kilo Dice und eine neue CPU


Was ist eigentlich Dice? Ich lese irgendwie immer "Spice" und denke mir "Hoppla, in den meisten Universen ist das doch ganz schön illegal!" 

@T:
Eine Kuba-Fahne.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juli 2021)

Dry Ice .....Trockeneis oder Umgangssprachlich kurz ----Dice 


Klick in meiner Sig auf TTT


----------



## Eyren (23. Juli 2021)

In Absprache mit meinem Orthopäden eine Kniebandage.....

Irgendwas mit Verschleiß und Schleimbeuteln.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2021)

HEMNES Schreibtisch weiß gebeizt

Bestellt. Müsste Anfang August lieferbar sein.


----------



## Schori (24. Juli 2021)

Gebrauchte Zelda Amiibo. Bald hab ich alle


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juli 2021)

100€ als Spende für die Flutkatastrophe








						aktion-deutschland-hilft.de
					

❤ Spenden & helfen: Aktion Deutschland Hilft ist das starke Bündnis dt. Hilfsorganisationen, die gemeinsam schneller helfen. TÜV-geprüftes Portal ✓ DZI-Siegel ✓ ARD Partner ✓




					www.aktion-deutschland-hilft.de


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Juli 2021)

Gigabyte B550 Aorus Elite V2, be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4, Cooltek Vier RGB, be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W 80+  Platinum, Samsung SSD 980 Pro M.2 PCIe 4.0, 32GB Crucial Ballistix rot DDR4-3600 CL16, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, Ryzen 5 5600X, MSI GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Gaming X,​


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juli 2021)

2 Tickets (bessere Hälfte et moi) für das DFB-Pokal Erstrundenspiel Bremer Sportverein vs. FC Bayern München. 

"Hier gewinnt nur einer - (Bremen) Walle und sonst keiner!" (natürlich völlig illusorisch, aber sollte der BSV wenigstens ein Tor schießen können, werden wir die ganze Woche im Freudentaumel sein  )


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2021)

Parasite (Mediabook A, UHD, Blu-ray, Bonus-Blu-ray) für 20,97€
ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juli 2021)

Barrow Filter Schwarz 

Da bau ich was drum herum


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

Neuen Backofen mit Induktionsherd von Bauknecht. Beim vorigen (14 Jahre alt) hat´s die vordere Backofenscheibe zerscheppert und aufeinmal hatte meine Frau den Griff in der Hand.


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2021)

Mal wieder ein paar Cobi-Sets. 

- A10 Thunderbolt II Warthog
- AV-8B Harrier II Plus
- Boeing AH-64 Apache

Jetzt heißt es wieder warten. Und zwar auf: 
- U-Boot Typ VIIB U-47
- Leopard 2A5 TVM (TES) 
- Die neue Star Trek Line von Bluebrixx  Echt wahnsinn das sie die komplette Star Trek Lizenz bekommen haben: https://www.bluebrixx.com/de/sets/star_trek


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

@Painkiller : Tolles Hobby. Hast du noch genug Platz dafür? 

Ein damaliger Schulfreund von mir aus der Grundschule der hatte auch Modellsätze zusammengebaut. Von Revell. Flugzeuge und Schiffe. Ich hatte da irgendwie kein Händchen für und die Geduld.

Vielleicht hole ich mir irgendwann mal einen Hubschrauber den man fernsteuern kann.


----------



## GamingX (4. August 2021)

meine 6.PS5, die ich gestern mit nur 70 Euro Aufschlag weiterverkauft habe,
da ich mit Konsolen nichts anfangen kann


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Painkiller : Tolles Hobby. Hast du noch genug Platz?


Um ehrlich zu sein: Nein  
Zum Glück bin ich gerade am bauen. Lagerräume im Keller sind ohne Witz fest eingeplant, damit ich meiner Sammelleidenschaft weiter fröhnen kann. Hab lange gespart und hart gearbeitet um mir diesen Traum zu erfüllen.  



> Ich hatte da irgendwie kein Händchen für und die Geduld.


Das ist das tolle an Klemmbausteinen. Man kann alles wieder rückgängig machen. Für richtigen Modellbau fehlt mir auch das Feingefühl.


----------



## Tekkla (4. August 2021)

Mal schauen, ob's für die Arbeit reicht.





__





						Satmessgerät HD 7 Combo - Megasat
					






					www.megasat.tv


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Joker Bluray bestellt.


----------



## GamingX (5. August 2021)

für preiswerte 250 Euro neu gekauft,

ist eh kostenlos durch die PS5 verkäufe finanziert, zudem auch alte GK verkauft, also noch genug überschuss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (8. August 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> meine 6.PS5, die ich gestern weiterverkauft habe,
> da ich mit Konsolen nichts anfangen kann


Scalping als Hobby?


GamingX schrieb:


> für preiswerte 250 Euro neu gekauft,
> 
> ist eh kostenlos durch die PS5 verkäufe finanziert, zudem auch alte GK verkauft, also noch genug überschuss


Darf ich fragen, wo du die Karte für 250€ her hast? Bin auch auf der Suche...


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. August 2021)

*Joy-Con 2er-Set The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword HD-Edition, hat der Sohnemann sich ausgesucht da seine durch sind.*​


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. August 2021)

Ein neues Victorinox Huntsman zum Schnapperpreis von 22€. 

Damit bin ich dann auch für die meisten Festival-Eventualitäten gerüstet.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. August 2021)

Ein Canyon Ultimate CF SLX 9 Di2 LTD RSVP


----------



## Kindercola (11. August 2021)

2 Kommoden und nen Sofa x)


----------



## True Monkey (11. August 2021)

6600xt


----------



## Tekkla (11. August 2021)

DOOM Eternal on Steam
					

Hell’s armies have invaded Earth. Become the Slayer in an epic single-player campaign to conquer demons across dimensions and stop the final destruction of humanity. The only thing they fear... is you.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Weil's grad wegen Quakecon richtig günstig ist.


----------



## T'PAU (13. August 2021)

LG 27GP850-B Monitor
Asus ROG Strix Scope RX Tastatur
Glorious Handballenauflage slim


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2021)

2x10 Schrankgriffe weil mir die an den Einbauschränken(von den Vorbesitzern verbaut) eigentlich noch nie gefallen haben.
Selten so zufrieden mit einem Kauf gewesen .
Vorher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2021)

- USB 3.0 Netzwerkadapter von Cable Matters
- 15m Netzwerkkabel schwarz
- Meguiar's Wash Plus+
- K2 PRO Roton Pro BigCherry Felgenreiniger 5L + Microfasertuch


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. August 2021)

Ein neues Fahrrad für meinen "Bei-fast-jedem-Wetter-Arbeitsweg" (außer Sturm und Glatteis).
/edit: + ein Kryptonite Bügelschloss. Dazu etwas Camping-Equipment für mich und ein bisschen Fitness-Gedöns für Madame.


----------



## chill_eule (19. August 2021)

Einen neuen Geschirrspüler, mit "debug-LEDs" und einem "onboard-LCD" 

Der andere hat gestern nach gut 10 Jahren seinen Dienst quittiert und eine Reparatur... Naja... lohnt sich ja nach der langen Zeit eigentlich nicht mehr. 
Zumal der Alte nur ein kleines 45cm Gerät war und ein "fullsize"-Gerät können wir in Zukunft definitiv gut gebrauchen.


----------



## MfDoom (19. August 2021)

1 Seele
1 Laugenstange


----------



## Eyren (20. August 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> 1 Seele
> 1 Laugenstange


Olivenseele oder eine andere? 

Ich sterbe für eine gute Seele!


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich sterbe für eine gute Seele!


Der Teufel auch  

@ Topic
Einen Insektenbrutzler für das Schlafzimmer. Jetzt geht´s den Mücken an den Kragen. 
Will Ruhe in meiner Furzmolle haben.^^


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Paar Reebok Schuhe.


----------



## MfDoom (20. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Olivenseele oder eine andere?
> 
> Ich sterbe für eine gute Seele!


Kümmel und Salz


----------



## Eyren (20. August 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Kümmel und Salz


Ah sehr fein.  Ich bin glatt ein wenig neidisch.

On topic:

1gr "Wölkchen" und zwei Jever Fun.

Gleich wird ins Wochenende gestartet.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. August 2021)

Asus ROG STRIX B550-F [WI-FI]


----------



## Kindercola (20. August 2021)

Ein Nestchen fürs Baby 
Highland Park 12J


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2021)

1,5kg Bananen für's Sport-Wochenende.


----------



## Eyren (20. August 2021)

Einen Bluetooth dongel.

Manchmal ist man ja echt verblödet.... ich mache seit ewigkeiten mit irgendwelchen Headsets rum.

Mal bricht mir das Kabel weil ich drüber Rolle.
Jetzt löst sich das Schaumstoffohrdingen.
Eine Ohrmuschel gibt keinen Ton mehr von sich.

Wahnsinn einfach. Und wieder suche ich nach einem Headset:

-49.99€
-199.99€
128.49€

Preise wie die blöden und tragekomfort als Brillenträger meistens 6-.

Aber hey ich hab doch Samsung Buds+ und die Dinger liebe ich vom Sound und vom tragen her.

Also für 8.29€ nen Bluetooth Dongel gekauft und ab morgen hab ich wieder nen "Headset"


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ah sehr fein.  Ich bin glatt ein wenig neidisch.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> ...


Will ich wissen, was 1 Gramm "Wölkchen" ist?


----------



## chill_eule (20. August 2021)

Nein, wollen wir nicht! 

Wir gehen mal von diesem Wölkchen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten müsste man mal "Blitz und Donner" folgen lassen


----------



## Eyren (20. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nein, wollen wir nicht!
> 
> Wir gehen mal von diesem Wölkchen aus:
> 
> ...


Nun dann....

Ja ich meinte den Pudding und natürlich nicht 1gr das ist nen Tippfehler......


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. August 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Will ich wissen, was 1 Gramm "Wölkchen" ist?


Wölkchen 7...^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. August 2021)

Schokopudding ist lecker, insbesondere alles, was Richtung Mousse au Chocolate geht!  Sowas kann man hier durchaus legitim erwähnen! 

@T:  Eine Jeansjacke (gebraucht), die dann noch ein bisschen "aufgepimpt" werden soll.


----------



## Eyren (20. August 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Schokopudding ist lecker, insbesondere alles, was Richtung Mousse au Chocolate geht!  Sowas kann man hier durchaus legitim erwähnen!
> 
> @T:  Eine Jeansjacke (gebraucht), die dann noch ein bisschen "aufgepimpt" werden soll.


Na dann...

The Clash, Lagwagon, Wizo, Misfits, Ramones und Sex Pistols müssen mit drauf.

Rest darfst du dann entscheiden 😜


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. August 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @T:  Eine Jeansjacke (gebraucht), die dann noch ein bisschen "aufgepimpt" werden soll.


Beim Lesen dieses Satzes ist mir was aufgefallen; Jeans ist der einzige Stoff, der gebraucht cooler aussieht als neu^^

Yea, ihr durftet gerade an meiner philosophischen Minute teilhaben. Sehr deep, wa?


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Ich hatte früher mal eine Jeans-Kutte mit Aufnähern und abgeschnittenen Ärmeln. Da drunter eine Lederjacke.
Die Kutte wurde mit Bier übergossen und durch Asche gezogen. Zur Einweihung.   Als ich in meiner Jugendzeit mal aufn Metal-Trip war.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Na dann...
> 
> The Clash, Lagwagon, Wizo, Misfits, Ramones und Sex Pistols müssen mit drauf.
> 
> Rest darfst du dann entscheiden 😜



Habe keine Patches der genannten Bands da. Mit Dead Kennedys und Discharge könnte ich noch dienen  
Sonst besteht die Sammlung der Konzert Andenken eher aus weniger prominenten Namen.


----------



## Eyren (21. August 2021)

Na dann, heute ist Samstag da kannst du also noch einkaufen gehen und die passenden kaufen 😜 

Ich bin halt nur so ein mainstream Kiddie, zwar einige Bands in irgendwelchen Clubs gehört aber das ist 23 Jahre her. Da kenn ich keine Namen mehr.

Najs wurd dann ja irgendwann erwachsen und hab mich richtiger Musik zu gewandt. 🤣


----------



## GamingX (23. August 2021)

Sharkoon PureWriter TKL Red Switches,

natürlich wird der RGB-blödsinn deaktiviert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (25. August 2021)

Hab mir grad die 990DT Pro in 250Ohm gegönnt.

Jetzt such ich noch eine Aufwertung zu meinem tollen onboard Sound.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2021)

2 x Toshiba Enterprise MG08ACA16TE

Der digitale Messie in mir braucht zusätzlichen Platz, um sich zu entfalten.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Jetzt such ich noch eine Aufwertung zu meinem tollen onboard Sound.


Eine günstige und gute Aufwertung zu jedem Onboard-Sound ist das kleine Teil von Sharkoon:








						Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S V2 ab € 29,89 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S V2 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: D/A-Wandler, USB-Audio-Adapter • D/A-Wandler PCM: 24bit/96kHz (USB) • Ausgangsleistung: 60mW (16Ω), … ✔ Kopfhörerverstärker & DACs ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Dazu noch folgenden Y-Adapter, und das wär´s:


			https://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-PMP35-Kabel-Adapter-silber/dp/B01N0SW9RD
		


Ein günstigeres Upgrade bekommst du nicht. 

Igor bzw. @FormatC  hat das kleine Teil bereits getestet:








						Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S im Test: Überraschend günstige USB-Soundlösung mit echtem Kopfhörerverstärker als Geheimtipp für Kenner | igor´sLAB
					

Eine USB-Soundlösung mit ordentlichem DAC, Mikrofoneingang und extra Kopfhörerverstärker für unter 30 Euro? Träum mal schön weiter, habe ich mir gedacht, bis ich genau das hier fand: den Sharkoon…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Oder als Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcwMmmk9D3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alternativ kannst du dir auch mal die Produkte von Fiio anschauen. Mein Kollege ist von den kleinen Dingern sehr begeistert! 




__





						Amazon.de : Fiio
					





					www.amazon.de


----------



## Eyren (27. August 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Eine günstige und gute Aufwertung zu jedem Onboard-Sound ist das kleine Teil von Sharkoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dank dir.

Den sharkoon dac hab ich mir schon gekauft.

Auf das Y-Kabel verzichte ich aber weil wegen nur Kopfhörer 😉


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. August 2021)

32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4 3400


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

Neuen Mobiltarif bei Fonic gebucht. 3GB Datenvolumen, Telefon & SMS Flat für 7,99€. Für  4 Wochen.

Edit: Bei Aldi sind 3GB wohl noch 1 Euro günstiger meinte meine Frau aber ich habe keine Lust meine Simkarte zu wechseln.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. August 2021)

Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240 High Speed AiO WaKü


----------



## Mahoy (29. August 2021)

Ein Fractal Design Define R5 als neue Wohlfühlumgebung für den Homeserver.

Immer noch eines der besten (Consumer-) Gehäuse, wenn man etliche HDDs gut zugänglich, ordentlich gekühlt sowie entkoppelt und gedämmt verstauen will.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein Fractal Design Define R5 als neue Wohlfühlumgebung für den Homeserver.
> 
> Immer noch eines der besten (Consumer-) Gehäuse, wenn man etliche HDDs gut zugänglich, ordentlich gekühlt sowie entkoppelt und gedämmt verstauen will.


Gebraucht oder neu? Gebraucht hätte ich dir meins verkaufen können


----------



## PCGHGS (29. August 2021)

Neuen Mobilfunktarif von handyvertrag,de


----------



## Mahoy (29. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gebraucht oder neu? Gebraucht hätte ich dir meins verkaufen können


War's denn auf dem Marktplatz angeboten? 

Egal, jetzt ist schon alles umgebaut und für neu und - mit Rabatt - 79,00 Euro kann ich mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2021)

Eine neue SSD.

Weil eine meiner SSDs im Rechner gestern abgeraucht ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> War's denn auf dem Marktplatz angeboten?
> 
> Egal, jetzt ist schon alles umgebaut und für neu und - mit Rabatt - 79,00 Euro kann ich mich nicht beschweren.


Ne, dummerweise hatte ich es die Tage erst vor gehabt. Das Angebot ist natürlich super, alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## compisucher (30. August 2021)

Gestern kam mein neues Case mit der Post an.
Ein Fractal Design Torrent Black.
Was für ein Trumm, wohl das schwerste und teuerste Case, dass ich mit weitem Abstand  jemals gekauft habe.
Aber sieht sehr gut aus.
Das letzte hielt  6 Jahre (eigentlich hält es noch immer), das Torrent scheint für die Ewigkeit gemacht zu sein.. 
​


----------



## usernamepleasehere (30. August 2021)

Gerade kam mein neues Cougar Panzer Max Big-Tower Gehäuse an, kanns kaum erwarten mein Zeug einbauen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. August 2021)

Einen kleinen (23x22x8cm) vollständig passiv gekühlten PC zum arbeiten, mit Ryzen 5700G darin 
Dieser PC wird einen PC ersetzen der fast ein Jahrzehnt seinen Dienst geleistet hat, aber jetzt in den Ruhestand darf, unter anderem, aber bei weitem nicht nur, weil Win11 darauf nicht laufen wird - ja das ist wichtig.
Herrlich,  sehr klein, wartungsfrei und lautlos, ich freue mich schon auf ihn, die Tage soll er kommen 
Muahaha, ich bin schon ganz kribbelig, was ich sonst nie bin wenn es nicht meinen Spiele PC betrifft.


----------



## Eyren (30. August 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Eine günstige und gute Aufwertung zu jedem Onboard-Sound ist das kleine Teil von Sharkoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab mir nun doch den Y-Adapter geholt.

Und dazu 



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B07NDH2XXG?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
		


Ist zwar nen günstiges aber wird denke ich für New World reichen.

Für meine Twitch Karriere bin ich eh schon zu alt 😜


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2021)

Einen Tag Hotelzimmer in Dijon und einen Tag Hotelzimmer in Girona für den Weg in den Süden.


----------



## T'PAU (30. August 2021)

*Palit RTX 3070 Jetstream V1*
für günstige 840 Ocken! 

(oh Gott, hab ich tatsächlich _günstig_ geschrieben? In was für Zeiten leben wir!  )


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. August 2021)

T'PAU schrieb:


> *Palit RTX 3070 Jetstream V1*
> für günstige 840 Ocken!


Auch wenn ich jetzt wohl etwas in deiner wunde bohre, ich hab meine Asus TUF gaming RTX3070 über kleinanzeigen für 650€ bekommen. Gut, eigentlich 700, aber der verkäufer hat mir 50€ erlassen, weil ich nicht um den preis verhandelt und sie am nächsten tag abgeholt hab. (hab die rechnung und er hatte sie für 850€ gekauft) Und ja, das liegt immer noch gut über der OVP, aber entweder man will so eine karte oder eben nicht und 700 fand ich vertretbar.


----------



## Rainmaker (1. September 2021)

New World. Freue mich auf die kommende Beta (:


----------



## Blackout27 (1. September 2021)

Das Spiel Hades für die Xbox und dem PC  

Game Pass Ultimate ist abgelaufen ^^


----------



## der_yappi (2. September 2021)

Muttern hat bald Geburtstag, also ne neue kleine Stereoanlage für Sie bestellt.
Radio mit UKW/DAB+, USB statt iPod-Anschluss und dann noch CD
Alles was sie braucht.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. September 2021)

Yu Kurosaki Fujin, Bunka 16,5cm  ...*muharharhar - irres Lachen* ...ist auch Hardware 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. September 2021)

Unhinged und The Marksman auf BluRay


----------



## GxGamer (2. September 2021)

Ein Gigabyte G24F Monitor.... und weil der 165 Hertz kann, weiß ich jetzt auch was Spuelenfiepen ist.
Und dank des Alternate Outlet kam der nur auf 149€.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. September 2021)

Ratchet and Clank Rift Apart


----------



## Rainmaker (3. September 2021)

Beyerdynamic 770 Pro 250 Ohm + Sharkoon Gaming DAC pro S. Bin gepsannt (:


----------



## GxGamer (3. September 2021)

Cookie Clicker Steamversion. Nach all den Stunden die man da mal im Browser reingebuttert hat, wirkt es gar nicht mal so teuer.


----------



## Zeiss (3. September 2021)

Ein OWON VDS1022i Schätzeisen, ähm, ich meine USB-Oszilloskop. Aber zum Messen im Auto reicht es alle mal.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ein OWON VDS1022i Schätzeisen, ähm, ich meine USB-Oszilloskop. Aber zum Messen im Auto reicht es alle mal.


25MHz, USB 1.1 etc. pp. Echt süß 

@Topic
2xFlug: Alicante+Zurück
4xFlughafentransfer


----------



## Zeiss (4. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 25MHz,


Reicht mehr als dicke aus. Die Signale im Kfz sind selten auch nur in der Nähe von einem MHz, da sind 25MHz mehr als ausreichend.



Olstyle schrieb:


> USB 1.1 etc. pp. Echt süß


Hat auch nichts zu bedeuten. Da ist ein FPGA drin, der die eigentliche Messung macht und die Daten dann komprimiert an den PC sendet, die Spec für das Protokoll ist frei verfügbar (SCPI). Das ist zum Beispiel beim Hantek 6022 anders, da werden die Rohdaten an den PC geschickt.

Für's ernsthafte Messen nehme ich meinen stand-alone Oszi.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. September 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ein OWON VDS1022i Schätzeisen, ähm, ich meine USB-Oszilloskop. Aber zum Messen im Auto reicht es alle mal.


Darf ich fragen: Ist das aus beruflichen Gründen, oder was macht man damit als Privatperson?


----------



## Caduzzz (6. September 2021)

Samstag kam meine GMMK Pro(ISO) endlich an, Sonntag Nachmittag -nach zwei Tagen durchknüppeln- mein Zimmer neu renoviert, heute kam mein Messer an (OMG!!! )

Bin happy


----------



## 700RRaptor (7. September 2021)

Pathfinder 2 - heftig umfangreich, ein  Zeitfresser.

Deathloop (Vorbestellt) - Arkane Spiele waren bislang alle super.

11FREUNDE Abo - Fußballmagazin


----------



## Eyren (7. September 2021)

Eine neue Jeans zum testen.....

Meine verdammten Oberschenkel sind zu fett das mir meine alten Hosen nicht mehr passen.  Eine Hose geht noch aber auch nur weil ich die damals ausverwegen mit 30% Elastan gekauft habe ...... sieht halt aus wie eine Leggins, very sexy!


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. September 2021)

AutoFull Pink Gaming Stuhl - PU-Leder Ergonomische Computer Stühle mit Süßen Hasenohren und Schwanz, rosa, für die Tochter ...


----------



## Eyren (7. September 2021)

@AzRa-eL  lach  net sonst schick ich dir Bilder meiner dicken Beine in Elastanjeans! 

Erklär das mal deiner Frau! 😉😘


----------



## blautemple (7. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Eine neue Jeans zum testen.....
> 
> Meine verdammten Oberschenkel sind zu fett das mir meine alten Hosen nicht mehr passen.  Eine Hose geht noch aber auch nur weil ich die damals ausverwegen mit 30% Elastan gekauft habe ...... sieht halt aus wie eine Leggins, very sexy!


Das Problem kenne ich. Radfahren ist verdammt undankbar was das angeht


----------



## Eyren (7. September 2021)

Joa.... Radfahren, Beintraining, Tourneo Connect mit einer Kette ziehen das ist echt eklig. Ich kann quasi momentan nurnoch meine schlabbrigen shorts tragen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. September 2021)

Eine 3-in-1-Jacke für das Schmuddelwetter, das sich hier im Nordwesten so "Winter" schimpft. Und für die ein, zwei wirklich kalten Wochen muss dann halt mein alter Peacoat herhalten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2021)

Jep, hab mir auch ein Kapuzzenpulli-Steppjacke-Hybrid für den Herbst gekauft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Jep, hab mir auch ein Kapuzzenpulli-Steppjacke-Hybrid für den Herbst gekauft.



Regnet und windet es bei euch im Herbst nicht oder bist du eh immer überdacht unterwegs? Es gibt ja viele Witze über die Deutschen und ihren Outdoor-Funktionsjacken-Fetisch, aber hier ist das echt praktisch


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

Cookie Clicker auf Steam.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Regnet und windet es bei euch im Herbst nicht oder bist du eh immer überdacht unterwegs? Es gibt ja viele Witze über die Deutschen und ihren Outdoor-Funktionsjacken-Fetisch, aber hier ist das echt praktisch


Gibt es überhaupt irgendwo in Deutschland einen wind- und regenfreien Herbst? 😅 Aber ja, bin raus aus Köln in den Rhein-Erft-Kreis - hier ist alles Flachland und enorm windig im Vergleich zum tiefliegenden Köln - bin aber auch fast ständig überdacht, so dass eine Steppjacke ein guter Kompromiss ist zwischen Beweglichkeit und Kälteschutz, um deine Frage zu beantworten  

Und für die sehr kalten Tage habe ich eine gut gefütterte Wellensteyn - die ist schon fast zu viel des Guten. In der Jacke schwitze ich im Winter sogar


----------



## Caduzzz (7. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es gibt ja viele Witze über die Deutschen und ihren Outdoor-Funktionsjacken-Fetisch, aber hier ist das echt praktisch



ich habe auch mehrere drunter "Strickjacken" von Mammut etc., aber ganz ehrlich > einfarbig(schwarz!!), warm und dennoch leicht (und halten eine gefühlte ewigkeit). Das sind für mich schlagende Argumente, ist mir dann total egal was andere denken.


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2021)

Einmal irgendeine Winter-Klamotte von Ortovox und der Rest ist irgendwie nur die billige Alternative weil man halt doch nicht soooo viel ausgeben wollte  .


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. September 2021)

Lenovo Tab M10 Plus TB-X606F Iron Grey 64GB, 4GB RAM, mal sehen ob das zum surfen und Office langt. War gerade günstig bei Amazon​


----------



## taks (9. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Lenovo Tab M10 Plus TB-X606F Iron Grey 64GB, 4GB RAM, mal sehen ob das zum surfen und Office langt. War gerade günstig bei Amazon​


Die zweite Generation? Bin ich mir auch am überlegen für Surfen & Office zu kaufen aber die Reviews hinterlassen irgendwie einen gemischten Eindruck.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. September 2021)

Ja ich wollte erst das Samsung  Galaxy Tab 6 Lite holen aber dann sah ich das Angebot derzeit auf Amazon für das Lenovo und dachte ok für 139,-€ versuch ich es mal, wenn es nicht langt für meine Ansprüche nimmt es meine Frau.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ja ich wollte erst das Samsung  Galaxy Tab 6 Lite holen aber dann sah ich das Angebot derzeit auf Amazon für das Lenovo und dachte ok für 139,-€ versuch ich es mal, wenn es nicht langt für meine Ansprüche nimmt es meine Frau.


Das Galaxy Tab 6 Lite kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Wir haben das hier im Büro. Die Performance ist echt mies. Und das obwohl es nur zum Auslesen von Datenloggern und lesen von PDF-Plänen benutzt wird. Vorallem wenn du eine PDF liest und scrollen musst, ist es übel. Als ob man mit angezogener Handbremese unterwegs ist. Auch sonst haut mich das Teil nicht vom Hocker. Zudem ist viel von Samsungs Bloatware mit drauf.


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. September 2021)

Internationale Raumstation 21321 | Ideas | Offiziellen LEGO® Shop AT
					

Internationale Raumstation (ISS) als spektakuläres Schaustück aus LEGO® Steinen




					www.lego.com
				




nachdem ich das space shuttle (https://www.lego.com/de-at/product/nasa-space-shuttle-discovery-10283) gerade aufgebaut habe, folgt die ISS als nächstes


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das Galaxy Tab 6 Lite kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Wir haben das hier im Büro. Die Performance ist echt mies. Und das obwohl es nur zum Auslesen von Datenloggern und lesen von PDF-Plänen benutzt wird. Vorallem wenn du eine PDF liest und scrollen musst, ist es übel. Als ob man mit angezogener Handbremese unterwegs ist. Auch sonst haut mich das Teil nicht vom Hocker. Zudem ist viel von Samsungs Bloatware mit drauf.


Danke für die Einschätzung, das kommt so in etwa auch mit den Tests die man im Netz finden kann überein. Ich würde Emails und surfen als Hauptanforderung haben. Sollte es dann durchfallen, das Lenovo, greife ich gleich ein Regal Höher und seh mich bei Apple um.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2021)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> Internationale Raumstation 21321 | Ideas | Offiziellen LEGO® Shop AT
> 
> 
> Internationale Raumstation (ISS) als spektakuläres Schaustück aus LEGO® Steinen
> ...


Das Shuttle steht bei mir noch auf der Buy-List. Wie findest du es?


----------



## seventyseven (9. September 2021)

WarioWare Get it Together für die Switch, Akira Volume 1,2,3,4,5 , ein Universalzerkleinerer von Kenwood für die Küche.


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das Shuttle steht bei mir noch auf der Buy-List. Wie findest du es?



also mir hat der aufbau riesen spaß gemacht, war kinderleicht und ging leicht von der hand
bei 2-3 stellen ist es mal etwas komplizierter aber nichts tragisches
bin seit kurzem wieder neu bei den klemmbausteinen, hab mir letztens 2x modelle von der speed champions reihe geholt - sprich ich hab nicht wirklich viel vorahnung (kindheit mal außen vor)

fertig aufgebaut sieht es mit dem hubble teleskop echt klasse aus und macht was her



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. September 2021)

Geil ich wollte schon gefühlt 1000 x den Delorean kaufen ...


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Neues breiteres Bett für meinen Sohn. Lattenrost und Kaltschaummatratze.


----------



## V3CT0R (9. September 2021)

Ein Riserkabel von LianLi, um dann feststellen zu müssen, 
dass der CPU-Kühler zu gross ist um die GPU vertikal einzubauen.


----------



## True Monkey (10. September 2021)

RTX 3080 ti  und eine 3060er


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2021)

Einen Kombi-Einbaumülleimer... Ist ja irgendwie auch... Hardware 

Und einen kleinen Plastikmodellbausatz. Direkt im Laden. Fühlte mich auf einmal wieder wie mit 10 Jahren in meinem Stamm-Schreib- und Spielwarengeschäft 😄


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2021)

Control Season Pass im Epic Sale für 7,49€. Lange kein Season Pass mehr geholt, was eindeutig für die Qualität des Spiels spricht. Bin jedenfalls nach wie vor sehr geflashet vom Game und hab es vor paar Wochen noch kostenlos bekommen.


----------



## sanee (12. September 2021)

Gestern wurde meine neue Gaming-Maus geliefert:

Asus ROG Spatha, cooles Design und gute Verarbeitung,  kostet natürlich auch halt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2021)

Lego Figuren für meine Kiddies, die gerade voll auf nem DC Comic Trip sind. Daher: Flash, Robin, Cyborg und Superman


----------



## seventyseven (12. September 2021)

Sodastream Duo mit 3 1L Glasflaschen + nochmal 2 1L Glasflaschen

Werde jetzt langsam doch zu faul etliche Sprudel Sixer in die Bude zu schleppen


----------



## Blackout27 (12. September 2021)

Eine neue Küche für die Wohnung 
Nächster Stop Balkon Möbel. 

Da soll mal einer Sagen Gaming als Hobby sei teuer ^^


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2021)

Wenn ich die Kleinanzeigenpreise von top Balkonmöbeln mit denen von Grafikkarten vergleiche: Ja, definitiv ist Gaming teurer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2021)

Mal Game Pass für 12 Monate gegönnt.


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2021)

GPU Kühler für eine Asus Strix 3080 ti mit aktiver Backplate aRGB


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2021)

Zwei Schaumstoff-Unterlagen für die Handballen jeweils für Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2021)

Bücher! 

Bernard Cornwell - Der Herr der Schlacht (letzter Band der Uthred-Saga, manchen vielleicht auch bekannt aus der "Last Kingdom" - Serie) 

Ronald M. Schernikau - Die Tage in L


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2021)

Wasserkühler fürAsus 3070 Tuf OC 
Asus B550 Tuf Wifi


----------



## Schori (16. September 2021)

Hab für einen Freund ein Roccat ELO 7.1 Air im Warehouse Deal gekauft. Es gab zusätzlich 30% somit hat das Teil nur 37€ gekostet. Funktioniert tadellos, sieht komplett neu aus und riecht tatsächlich auch noch so.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

Ergonomische Fußstütze für unter den Schreibtisch.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2021)

Zipp 808 Firecrest + Zipp Super 9

Kleines Upgrade fürs Zeitfahhrad.


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. September 2021)

Zwar nicht heute gekauft, aber kam heute an und hab ich gleich ins Auto eingebaut:

Azdome GS63H & 64GB Mikro-SD


----------



## der_yappi (17. September 2021)

Einmal den _"Paganini"_ mit 30€ für Bud Spencer / Terence Hill *"Slaps and Beans 2"*








						Bud Spencer & Terence Hill - Slaps And Beans 2
					

A new adventure for Bud and Terence




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Tante Edit:
Uns noch einen _MS XBox Wireless Controller_ plus _MS XBox Wireless Adapter_


----------



## Caduzzz (18. September 2021)

Letztes Wochenende ein Bild (das Linke) auf einer Vernissage gekauft. Heute abgeholt und doch noch ein zweites mitgenommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich nach dem Renovieren noch überlegen wo ich wie was aufhänge, wat'n Stress 

Auf Papier getuschte/geschriebene Kalligraphie. Diese wird anschließend auf alte Kimonostoffe genäht. Total nette Künstlerin.  Hat echt schöne Sachen:









						Kimono Kalligraphie
					

Kimono Kalligraphie ist aus alten Kimono Stoffen mit der Nähmaschine gefertigt, von einer japanischen Künstlerin aus Berlin.




					www.umefields.com


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2021)

Für <20€ hab ich mir dann doch Mal Cyberpunk gegönnt. Man muss ja mitreden können ob es wirklich sooo schlimm ist


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Auf Papier getuschte/geschriebene Kalligraphie. Diese wird anschließend auf alte Kimonostoffe genäht. Total nette Künstlerin.  Hat echt schöne Sachen.


Ich glaube du bist Asien bzw Japan Fan kann das sein?


----------



## seventyseven (18. September 2021)

Der X.te Ofenreiniger/Fettlöser der bei meiner Pfannenunterseite nichts bringt.

Wird gleich noch eine neue Pfanne


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende ein Bild (das Linke) auf einer Vernissage gekauft. Heute abgeholt und doch noch ein zweites mitgenommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht richtig gut aus! Hab mir den Laden im Link mal angeschaut - das ist ja klein Japan mitten in Berlin 

Was steht eigentlich auf den zwei Bildern drauf?


----------



## Caduzzz (18. September 2021)

Das Haus von Familie Lebek? Ja, total klasse! Haben sie alles selbst gemacht und getan (er ist mittlerweile 80 und seine Frau ähnlich alt). Beide total nett. Vorhin länger mit ihnen geplaudert.
Es gibt hier auch so etwas wie "Tag der offenen Gärten". Da sind sie auch mit dabei. Oder bieten Künstlern ihren Garten und Garage als Ausstellungfläche.
Habe bloß gut 45-50min mit dem ÖPNV gebraucht vorhin, eine Fahrt... :/

edit: Vernissage etc. pp. hört sich so ..naja... an. Aber so ein Bild (Passepartout Außenkanten 50cm X 40cm), welches ein Einzelstück ist(!), kostet 70€. Das ist für Handarbeit UND Einzelstück echt nicht viel.

Auf dem linken Bild steht "Zen" und auf dem rechten Bild "Zielstrebigkeit".

@RyzA

Verdammt, erwischt...*duck und weg*


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. September 2021)

Ne 6800xt. Konnte nicht widerstehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. September 2021)

Hatte hier mal den DC-Trip meiner Kids erwähnt. Es geht munter weiter mit Lego Green Lantern und Sinestro


----------



## Mottekus (22. September 2021)

Roborock S7+
LG 34GN850-B

schauen wir mal, wann geliefert wird xD


----------



## Caduzzz (22. September 2021)

Heute angekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dazu gab's noch ein extra Goodie, super freundlicher Kontakt, kann ich nur supporten! 








						Knife Art - Handgemachte Messer für anspruchsvolle Köche
					

Bei Knife-Art.de gibt es handgefertigte Messer von traditionsreichen Schmieden aus aller Welt zu fairen Preisen! --> Zum Shop!




					knife-art.de


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

@Caduzzz : Ich glaube du bist wirklich Messer/schnibbelsüchtig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. September 2021)

Ikea-Stuff, vor allem für's Arbeitszimmer, bspw. Türen und Ablagefächer für Kallax, neuen Deckenstrahler. Und vom Baumarkt Jalousien für die Fenster, keine Lust mehr auf Vorhänge.


----------



## ShiZon (22. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für <20€ hab ich mir dann doch Mal Cyberpunk gegönnt. Man muss ja mitreden können ob es wirklich sooo schlimm ist


Wo hast du das denn her? Auch haben will.


----------



## seventyseven (22. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her? Auch haben will.


MMOGA


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende ein Bild (das Linke) auf einer Vernissage gekauft. Heute abgeholt und doch noch ein zweites mitgenommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wäre was für meine Tochter! Hammer cool.

@Topic
BEKO Wärmepumpentrockner DE744RX1, vorm Winter schnell einen neuen Trockner weil besser is das!​


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her? Auch haben will.





seventyseven schrieb:


> MMOGA


Bei mir war es K4G, aber allgemein ist der Key-Preis auch bei den halbwegs seriösen Resellern halt mittlerweile in dem Bereich.
Selbst mit aktuellem Patch und in der Hauptstory hat es aber immer noch regelmäßige kleine Glitches wie Hauptcharaktere die durch Hindernisse geradeaus durch laufen.


----------



## ShiZon (23. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir war es K4G, aber allgemein ist der Key-Preis auch bei den halbwegs seriösen Resellern halt mittlerweile in dem Bereich.
> Selbst mit aktuellem Patch und in der Hauptstory hat es aber immer noch regelmäßige kleine Glitches wie Hauptcharaktere die durch Hindernisse geradeaus durch laufen.


Habe es heute morgen bzw. nachts um kurz vor 1 Uhr bei MMOGA für schon verhältnismäßige sehr günstige 21,99 € geschossen, bei Steam steht es wie eine festgemeißelt bei 59,99 € und hatte bisher einmal einen Rabatt von sage und schreibe 22 %.

Habe es allerdings via Barbezahlen abgewickelt, dabei konnte es mir nicht verkneifen Salah (Kumpel und Assistent) auf den Arm zu nehmen, vorhin geb ich ihm 22 Euro in die Hand und sag, aber im ganz normalen Tonfall: "Salah, kannst du für mich ins Rewe gehen und Cyberpunk 2077 kaufen". Der Gesichtsausdruck wahr unbezahlbar.

Habe es dann irgendwann am Nachmittag und kann dann endlich schmidtreden. Bin echt schon tierisch scharf drauf.

Bugs und Glitches? Wer das alte Skyrim zockt, ist gegen Cyperpunk 2077 schmerzressistent.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2021)

Was ich so alles gekauft habe im erweiterten Zusammenhang mit Hardware...

Ein 30m CAT8 Kabel (ja ich weiß overkill aber ich will da jahrzehntelang nicht mehr ran) mit ein paar feldkonfektionierbaren Anschlüssen.
Einen 600mm langen Steinbohrer...
Mehrfachsteckdosen, Kabelschellen usw.

--> streiche W aus Wlan. 

... ah, und D2 Resurrected


----------



## seventyseven (23. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Habe es heute morgen bzw. nachts um kurz vor 1 Uhr bei MMOGA für schon verhältnismäßige sehr günstige 21,99 € geschossen, bei Steam steht es wie eine festgemeißelt bei 59,99 € und hatte bisher einmal einen Rabatt von sage und schreibe 22 %.
> 
> Habe es allerdings via Barbezahlen abgewickelt, dabei konnte es mir nicht verkneifen Salah (Kumpel und Assistent) auf den Arm zu nehmen, vorhin geb ich ihm 22 Euro in die Hand und sag, aber im ganz normalen Tonfall: "Salah, kannst du für mich ins Rewe gehen und Cyberpunk 2077 kaufen". Der Gesichtsausdruck wahr unbezahlbar.
> 
> ...


Jaaaaaein, mmmhmm. Bei Bethesda sind die bugs "features" . 

Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 65h mit Cyberpunk und hab die Zeit durchaus genossen. Ich muss aber leider auch sagen dass, der immersion so ca. alle 10min ein Messerstich verpasst wird. 

Es passieren Dinge bei denen ich mir denke ist das deren ernst? Lappalien die nach einem Jahr eigentlich gefixt sein sollten sind nach wie vor im Spiel. (die kann man auch nicht schönreden wie es gerne gemacht wird) 

59,99€ ist es in diesem Zustand leider nicht Wert. 
Ich hab Skyrim seit release am 11.11.11.

Das hat sich nicht so angefühlt.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

Neuer Esszimmertisch. Wir warten nur noch bis der geliefert wird.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. September 2021)

@Pisaopfer 
Die ist echt nett, einfach mal anschreiben.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. September 2021)

BeCo EXCLUSIV Gelschaummatratze »Duo Gel Comfort«, 20 cm cm hoch, Wendematratze mit zwei unterschiedlich festen Liegeseiten für den Sohnemann​


----------



## Tekkla (24. September 2021)

Vogel's WALL 3115 Wandhalterung für 32 Zoll Fernseher. Die Halterungen von Vogel sind die mMn die besten am Markt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2021)

Einen winzig kleinen Bosch PSM Primo Multischleifer.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. September 2021)

Meaco Luftentfeuchter Dry12LB, für 80 m³ Räume, Entfeuchtung 12 l/Tag, Tank 2,6 l, kompakt, ultra leise, leicht, zuverlässig​


----------



## ShiZon (30. September 2021)

Disciples: Liberation für PC.


----------



## seventyseven (30. September 2021)

Ein Vermögen an Hemden


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2021)

Lego Marvel Movie Avengers Black Panthers Libelle


----------



## ShiZon (30. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ein Vermögen an Hemden


Richtig gute Hemden gehen imho erst ab 40 Tacken los, deswegen auch nur noch T-Shirts und mich kotzen Knöpfe an, das Gefrickel bis alles passt und wehe man überspringt ein Knopfloch.Beim T-Shirt hingegen, rein schlüpfen und ab geht die Post.

ShiZoedit: @AzRa-eL: Ist das eine ganze Bezeichnung? Brutal viel Text.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> ShiZoedit: @AzRa-eL: Ist das eine ganze Bezeichnung? Brutal viel Text.


Jepp, ist die ganze Bezeichnung. Werde es aber in Zukunft für dich gerne kürzer halten


----------



## ShiZon (30. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Jepp, ist die ganze Bezeichnung. Werde es aber in Zukunft für dich gerne kürzer halten


Nein, ich mag es lang und schmutzig.  *Ähem* Wenn ein Gegenstand die volle Namenslänge hat, puh gerade noch gerettet.


----------



## seventyseven (1. Oktober 2021)

Shi_Zon schrieb:


> Richtig gute Hemden gehen imho erst ab 40 Tacken los, deswegen auch nur noch T-Shirts und mich kotzen Knöpfe an, das Gefrickel bis alles passt und wehe man überspringt ein Knopfloch.Beim T-Shirt hingegen, rein schlüpfen und ab geht die Post.



Ich weiß, Markenversessenheit und so, aber ich kaufe Polo's, Hemden, Hosen für die Arbeit fast nur noch von Ralph Lauren. Das Zeug passt mir vom Schnitt einfach immer 100% und ich habe eine Schulterbreite von 58cm. Preislich sind wir in der Regel bei 110-180€, eine menge Geld. Dafür passt die Qualität und das ist bei Höherpreisigen Markenklamotten in der Regel nicht so.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Oktober 2021)

Boxspringbett Borna 180x200cm mit 7 Zonen Tonnenfederkernmatratze ... und n neuen Schrank fürs Schlafzimmer. Meine Frau is im Kaufrausch ... ​


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Oktober 2021)

ASUS Cerberus V2 Headset.

Da mein altes Headset nur noch Mono wiedergibt (einer hin und wieder an Kabeln knabbernden Katze sei dank), war da mal was neues fällig. Für mihc reicht dann auch so was billiges (27€), für alle paar Wochen mal ne Runde War Thunder oder Discord Spieleabend mit Freunden oder so.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Oktober 2021)

Habe eine neue Maus haben müssen. 
Die Auswahl ist gar nicht so einfach, bei der Masse an Angebote.

Im Grunde habe ich aber eine kabellose Maus haben wollen, aber aus Preis/Leistungsgründen ist es wieder eine kabelgebundene Maus geworden. 

Razer Mamba Elite Wired Gaming Mouse 9 Programmable Mechanical Buttons


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Oktober 2021)

Grad heut morgen ne PS5 geholt  Jetzt mal gucken was man damit so machen kann


----------



## grumpy-old-man (2. Oktober 2021)

Neben Obst, Gemüse und was der Haushalt sonst noch so an Begehrlichkeiten hegt, einen Quadro von Aqua Computer.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Oktober 2021)

Makita DDF484ZJ Akku Schrauber.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe eine neue Maus haben müssen.
> Die Auswahl ist gar nicht so einfach, bei der Masse an Angebote.
> 
> Im Grunde habe ich aber eine kabellose Maus haben wollen, aber aus Preis/Leistungsgründen ist es wieder eine kabelgebundene Maus geworden.
> ...


Die Maus ging heute zurück, da das Scrollrad etwas komisch mit der Druckfunktion war. Habe mir jetzt die neue Ausführung der G502 Hero gekauft.

Logitech G502 HERO High-Performance Gaming-Maus mit HERO 25K DPI optischem Sensor

Neue Ausführung deshalb, da meine alte Maus bereits eine G502 Hero war und diese nun anscheint etwas überarbeitet ist. Unterschied sehe ich zumindest zwischen 16.000 vs. 25.000 DIP. Wobei 16.000 Dip bisher bei mir auch bereits zu viel war und mir normalerweise 3500 Dip ausreichen.


----------



## clown44 (12. Oktober 2021)

Gestern bei Amazon bestellt, heute geliefert:
Wagner Farbspühsystem W100


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Oktober 2021)

Soeben nen Asus RT-AX86U.

Eigentlich hat ASUS das Thema bei mir verkackt da der letzte Router den ich von denen hatte nach wenigen Wochen defekt war - das alleine kann vorkommen aber ASUS hats mir ziemlich schwer gemacht im Service, wie schon beim X99-Board vor vielen Jahren wo sie mir anhaltend Benutzerfehler unterstellt hatten bis dann bei der RMA erstaunlicherweise herauskam dass das Board defekt war.

Naja, man soll ja (zumindest nicht mehrere Jahre) nachtragend sein und zugegeben ist der gtenannte Router auch das nahezu einzige Gerät das meine "will ich haben"-Liste an Features komplett erfüllt. Also wird mein aktueller Netgear R8500 der von seinem Verhalten her offenbar kurz vorm Exitus steht demnächst ersetzt. Mal sehen wie lange der ASUS dieses Mal hält...


----------



## seventyseven (12. Oktober 2021)

Habe mir mal wieder etwas Kindheit zurückgekauft  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir aktuell wirklich Schlimm... habe mir schon die ganzen Lego Slizer nachgekauft und hab jetzt alle


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Oktober 2021)

Home affaire Ecksofa »Rice«, incl. Hocker, mit Federkern​


----------



## T'PAU (16. Oktober 2021)

Eine Packung "Wurst-Kekse"! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2021)

Einen Xbox Series X Controller in weiß.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Oktober 2021)

Zum halben Preis meine Civ VI Sammlung erweitert:









						Save 63% on Sid Meier's Civilization® VI: New Frontier Pass on Steam
					

Continue your quest to build your greatest empire with the Civilization VI - New Frontier Pass, featuring eight new civilizations and nine new leaders, and a variety of new gameplay content, including six new game modes.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Oktober 2021)

LG OLED48C17LB


----------



## True Monkey (20. Oktober 2021)

Eine zweite 6900XTMERC  Black Edition und ne kleine 6600er SWFT


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> LG OLED48C17LB


LG OLED65B19LA


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Oktober 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> LG OLED65B19LA


Mir war mein alter 55" zu groß, sitze nur 1,5m entfernt  

Viel Spaß damit! UHD/120Hz ist einfach nur Eyegasm 😍


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mir war mein alter 55" zu groß, sitze nur 1,5m entfernt
> 
> Viel Spaß damit! UHD/120Hz ist einfach nur Eyegasm 😍


Hier ist es fast der doppelte Abstand. Zocken auf dem alten 46" war mir mittlerweile zu anstrengend. Man wird alt.^^


----------



## Schori (24. Oktober 2021)

45 l Farbe und Kreppband. Hab das ganze Wochenende gestrichen. Ansonsten ne Küche, Wohnzimmer Einrichtung und einen PAX Schrank.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2021)

Insane Light  - "Ambilight" für den PC


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> 45 l Farbe und Kreppband. Hab das ganze Wochenende gestrichen. Ansonsten ne Küche, Wohnzimmer Einrichtung und einen PAX Schrank.


Bei uns muß ich diese Woche auch noch den Flur streichen. Dabei hasse ich Malerarbeiten.
Aber muß gemacht werden!


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns muß ich diese Woche auch noch den Flur streichen. Dabei hasse ich Malerarbeiten.
> Aber muß gemacht werden!



Sei froh, dass es nur Streichen ist... Ich müsste eigentlich mal neu tapezieren, kann die alte, x-mal überstrichene Rauhfaser einfach nicht mehr sehen. Aber ich habe sowas von keinen Bock drauf...


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2021)

Wenn es Neubau ist kein Problem. Rotze ich alles durch.
Aber eine möbilierte Wohnung da muß man alles abrücken, abdecken und abkleben.
Ist immer ätzend. Vor allem wenn man ein Gewohnheitsmensch ist wo alles normale Weise seinen Platz hat.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man ein Gewohnheitsmensch ist wo alles normale Weise seinen Platz hat.


Bin ja da auch bei diesem Punkt etwas eigen bis bekloppt, aber wir haben ja auch in den letzten Monaten 2 Zimmer (plus Bad) renoviert bzw. gestrichen. Ja war eine ganze Knüppelei, vor allem, da ich das eine Mal gesundheitlich nicht so auf der Höhe war.
Jedes Zimmer ein Wochenende durch. Altbau mit Stuck an der Decke...also Stuck säubern und extra streichen....Leiter hoch und runter, verrücken um 50cm, die Leiter hoch, Decke säubern oder streichen..Leiter runter, verrücken, Leiter hoch..und so weiter  hat fast einen Tag gedauert.
Möbel in die Mitte des Zimmers oder ins Nebenzimmer gewuchtet. Abdecken, abkleben natürlich.

Aber kurz gesagt: bin so dermaßen happy wie es jetzt aussieht!!! Neue Farbe an den Fänden, neue Bilder (nach 10Jahren^^), teils haben wir neue Möbel.
Es lohnt sich, und das sag ich als Haushandwerksoberdoofie.

edit: ok, nur gestrichen. Tapezieren hätte ich auch keinen Bock..kann das auch nicht. Letzte mal vor vielleicht 20 Jahren mehr schlecht als recht tapeziert...


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> edit: ok, nur gestrichen. Tapezieren hätte ich auch keinen Bock..kann das auch nicht. Letzte mal vor vielleicht 20 Jahren mehr schlecht als recht tapeziert...


Raufaser ist da noch einfach. Aber wenn es um Mustertapeten geht muß man aufpassen. Und ganz doof sind Vinyltapeten. Da die ganzen Blasen und Falten rausstreichen usw.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wenn es um Mustertapeten geht muß man aufpassen.



Das glaube ich dir  gerne. Wir haben hier ein bis zwei Häuser weiter einen alteingesessenen Malereibetrieb mit Ladengeschäft. DIE haben teilweise sehr, sehr ausgefallene, aber auch sehr geile Tapeten im Schaufenster.
Alle zwei Wochen denke ich mir ich kaufe 1-2 Rollen und tapeziere damit große Leinwände, so als Bild quasi.
Aber da geht's dann beim Tapezieren auch um Millimeterarbeit.

btt:
Messertaschentaschen für einzelne Messer (japanische Küchenmesser) mitsamt Saya (Holzscheide)


----------



## der_yappi (2. November 2021)

Mal wieder die Bibliothek auf meinem Tolino erweitert
Für 180€ bei Thalia bestellt.
Diverse Romane von Agatha Christie, Rob Reef und div Weihnachtskrimis
"Asterix bei den Pikten" als Comic und zusätzlich als Hardcover in Schwäbisch
Muttern wollte auch gleich noch für sich mitbestellen

Also hat sichs gelohnt
Mal kucken wie lange der Lesestoff reicht


----------



## True Monkey (2. November 2021)

der_yappi schrieb:


> als Hardcover in Schwäbisch


Da letzte was ich in schwäbisch gelesen habe hielt ich anfangs für Rechtschreibfehler (eine Email)
Meine Frau klärte mich dann auf

 Ich bin und bleibe wohl ein "Reingeschmeckter" ( buitenstaander )

Topic 

Ein Asus Apex und zwei i9


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2021)

Habe mir letzte Woche den neuen "_Amazon Fire TV Stick 4K Max_" gekauft.

Zwar hat mein Fernseher auch SmartTV, aber da der Fernseher aus dem Jahr 2015 ist, bekommt er nicht mehr alle Apps rein. Habe jetzt aber unbedingt Disney + und Joyn mit dabei haben wollen, was ich nur noch über mein PC einspielen konnte und ständig mit meinem Rechner und TV hantieren zu müssen, war mir langsam zu blöd.

Der Stick funktioniert sogar mit der HDMI-CEC Funktion des Fernsehers.


----------



## chill_eule (2. November 2021)

Die Serie ist tatsächlich sehr unterhaltsam, auch wenn ich es erst nicht wahrhaben wollte 

Unser TV ist noch viel älter als deiner @IICARUS und kennt das Wort "smart" gar nicht, aber Amazon Prime und andere Apps laufen bei Bedarf über den Receiver der Telekom 

Dank Tarifwechsel gibts auch "TVNow *Premium*" kostenlos mit dabei; auch manches(immerhin) Unterhaltsame da zu finden. 

*_Huch_-update*
Ich meinte natürlich "Lucifer" mit der Serie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber am meisten hab ich bisher "LoL" und "Clarksons Farm" (und weiteres aus dem "Top Gear" Universum) bei Amazon gefeiert


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2021)

Ist halt wie so oft mit Hardware, sobald 3-4 Jahre vergehen und dann keine neuen Updates mehr kommen.
Hatte keine andere Ausweichmöglichkeit, weil die PS3 die darunter steht, diese zwei Apps auch nicht mit anbietet. 

Eine neue Spielkonsole brauche ich aber nicht, daher war der Stick genau richtig. 
Ein Receiver haben wir zwar dran, beinhaltet aber kein SmartTv.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich "Lucifer" mit der Serie


Ach so, diese Werbung lief zufällig im Wechsel zum Zeitpunkt als ich das Bild machte... 

*EDIT ---------*

@chill_eule
Habe seit Jahren Prime Video abonniert, aber nicht nur wegen dem Streaming, sondern auch weil ich viel über Amazon kaufe.
Die Serie Lucifer finde ich auch sehr gut, aber die bekam ich auch mit meinem SmartTV des Fernseher rein.

Ich habe aber Disney + haben wollen, denn darauf laufen momentan 8  neue Folgen der neuen Staffel 11 "_The Walking Dead_", was ich sehr gerne anschaue und die letzte Staffel "_Grey's Anatomy"_, wofür Prime Video Geld haben möchte und so finde ich das Angebot von Disney + auch ganz gut.

Zum Beispiel gibt es den Film "_Jungle Cruise_" auf Prime Vidoe kostenpflichtig zu sehen und Disney + bietet den Film am 12. Nov. mit an. Der neue Film "_Free Guy_" muss auf Prime Video gekauft werden, mit Disney + ist der frei mit dabei.

Momentan habe ich Prime Video, Netflix und Disney + abonniert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. November 2021)

Ne günstige Retro-Armbanduhr von Casio. (A168WA-1YES)
Habe bestimmt 20 Jahre keine Armbanduhr getragen, aber irgendwie erscheint es mir mittlerweile doch wieder recht praktisch.


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Raufaser ist da noch einfach.


Also der Maler, der meine Wohnung (Neubau) tapeziert hat, war sogar dazu zu blöd. Überall Blasen unter den Tapeten, tw. Spalten von 5 mm zwischen den Bahnen...

Erstes Mal Nachbessern: die Spalten wurden mit Acryl aufgefüllt, dadurch zwischen den Bahnen hässliche graue Streifen. Ein paar Blasen wurden beseitigt.

Zweites Mal Nachbessern: aus der Versprechung "Wir mache Flur und Zimmer neue Tapete" wurde flüssige Raufaser mit ner neuen Schicht Farbe drüber in den beanstandeten Räumen. Einfach drüber gepinselt... Sieht schei_e aus.

Aber mir kam die Erkenntnis, dass es auch nach dreihundertsiebenundzwanzig weiteren Nachbesserungen nicht besser werden würde und habs seufzend so abgenommen. Es ist ja nur der Flur und zwei kleine Zimmer. Kann jetzt erst mal so bleiben und in einigen Jahren reiß ich das runter und machs selbst. Anders kann man ja keine Qualität mehr erwarten 

@topic: zwar nicht gerade, aber vor ein paar Stunden gekauft: Pizzabox, Käse und verschiedene Belagszutaten für ne leckere Pizza vermutlich morgen 😋


----------



## Schori (3. November 2021)

Hab zwei elektrisch verstellbare Schreibtische für meine Holde und mich gekauft. Beide Tische waren auch nur knapp teurer als mein neuer Bürostuhl.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. November 2021)

Dungeons & Dragons Essentials Kit und freue mich auf gute Abenteuer mit meinem Sohn ... ​


----------



## seventyseven (4. November 2021)

Elden Ring auf Steam.

Da läuft mir doch grad echt die Sabber aus dem Maul nach dem heutigen Gameplay reveal.

Breath of the Wild x Soulsborne trifft es da ganz gut.


----------



## Eyren (5. November 2021)

Das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit sagt; Hier noch einmal in fertig ohne den komischen Mann mit Handy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2021)

Sieht etwas düster aus. Das Datum hat bestimmt etwas besonders zu sagen schätze ich.

Edit: Steht ja auch "Manuela" wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe. War gar nicht mal so leicht.


----------



## Eyren (5. November 2021)

Richtig unser Hochzeitstag, daher das fröhliche Motiv 😉


----------



## seventyseven (13. November 2021)

Eine weitere 8tb WD Red. Wo geht der ganze Speicher hin ?


----------



## Caduzzz (14. November 2021)

Eine japanische (Küchen)schürze - Maekake.


----------



## seventyseven (15. November 2021)

"The Redeemer" von Spawn.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. November 2021)

StarTrek Discovery Staffel drei auf BluRay, kommt aber erst am Donnerstag an, da es bis jetzt nur Vorbestellbar ist.

Die bislang beste Staffel der Serie, ich habe sie Anfang des Jahres schon via Stream auf Netflix gesehen (ein Monat habe ich gezahlt, mir alle Folgen in wenigen Tagen reingezogen), Streaming ist ja schön und gut, aber bei meiner Landleitung ist das nicht lustig, auch ist die Qualität eines Streams nicht gleich gut wie bei BluRay.
Erst bei Staffel drei kommt das Gefühl auf was ICH von der Serie erwarte, also alles neu und doch bekannt, vielles zu entdecken, es wird die Föderation aufgebaut bzw vergrößert, der Quadrant stabilisiert/vereint 

Ich bin schon gespannt wie es in der vierten Staffel weitergeht, auch bei Picard sehe ich eine bessere Staffel - endlich wieder Q und es muss die Zeit repariert werden ... "Der Prozess endet nie".


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2021)

Ticket für ein Großstadtgeflüster-Konzert im Mai. Toi Toi Toi...


----------



## seventyseven (16. November 2021)

Karten für Ghostbusters Afterlife OV


----------



## LastManStanding (16. November 2021)

Rotel Stereo Verstärker A11 /CD11 Tribute+ T11. Dazu B&W 607AE + D-FI-Cinch 60cm für 1670€ statt 2200€-Sale
Marantz MM7055. Damit ich 11.2 Nutzen kann 3 mal AudioQuest Cinch Kabel für 1250€ statt 1650€ such Sale
Bei Sales kann ich ja irgendwie auch nicht nein sagen....naja sagt man Frauen ja nach...
Hatte aber auch 1 Jahr auf die Angebote quasi gewartet.

Irgendwo muss das Geld ja hin wenn ich mir zu Stolz bin ne GPU für 200% zu kaufen


----------



## Caduzzz (23. November 2021)

Wie sagte mein Lieblings @RyzA bereits:


RyzA schrieb:


> @Caduzzz : Ich glaube du bist wirklich Messer/schnibbelsüchtig.



Aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das soll  keine versteckte Werbung sein, aber der Shopbetreiber (und sein) Team sind wirklich super. Da mach ich dann doch gerne etwas...ja, ähm... Werbung  (sorry für's Bilder klauen, aber ich kann das nicht so abknipsen)
Vor allem diese Woche lohnt es sich noch mehr rein zu gucken:








						BLACK WEEK - Knife Art
					

Liebe Kunden und Kundinnen, zunächst will ich mich für das grandiose Jahr bedanken, dass ich Dank Euch haben durfte! Angefangen als Hobby-Projekt mit gerade einmal sieben Messern, hat Knife Art sich innerhalb eines Jahres zu einem richtigen kleinen Unternehmen entwickelt. Inzwischen können mein...




					knife-art.de
				




Ja, so ein Messer ist nicht immer gerade "günstig", Bedarf relativ viel Pflege(je nach Stahlsorte), benötigt Zeit zum Schleifen plus Schleifwerkzeug (nächster Kostenfaktor) und und und...
aber wenn man sie ein bißchen pflegt halten die 20, 30, 40 ? Jahre. Eine CPU, eine Graka  für's doppelte vielleicht 2-4 Jahre?


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2021)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Rotel Stereo Verstärker A11 /CD11 Tribute+ T11. Dazu B&W 607AE + D-FI-Cinch 60cm für 1670€ statt 2200€-Sale
> Marantz MM7055. Damit ich 11.2 Nutzen kann 3 mal AudioQuest Cinch Kabel für 1250€ statt 1650€ such Sale
> Bei Sales kann ich ja irgendwie auch nicht nein sagen....naja sagt man Frauen ja nach...
> Hatte aber auch 1 Jahr auf die Angebote quasi gewartet.


Fotos bitte! 

@ Topic
Die Collectors Edition von Neon Genesis Evangelion auf Blu-Ray


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (24. November 2021)

Einen Roborock S5 Max
Stand schon ewig auf meinerWunschliste und nun ist es endlich soweit! Goodbye, manuelles staubsaugen (naja, größtenteils)!


----------



## seventyseven (24. November 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Die Collectors Edition von Neon Genesis Evangelion auf Blu-Ray


Ich bin ja auch sehr davon angetan aber wieso lässt man die aktuellen Filme weg ? Die Führen ja mitunter die Story fort. 

1.11, 2.22, 3.33 und 3.0+1.01

Bei 170€ könnte man nun mal mehr als nur die beiden OVA's Death&Rebirth sowie The End of Evangelion erwarten...

@Topic

Pokemon Shining Pearl

Die Sergio Tacchini x Nast Novara Jacke (Liebe den 90s style, hat aber auch etwas von der E.V.A 01 )


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch sehr davon angetan aber wieso lässt man die aktuellen Filme weg ? Die Führen ja mitunter die Story fort.
> 
> 1.11, 2.22, 3.33 und 3.0+1.01


Das hat schon seinen Grund.  Die Filme gelten als Rebirth of Evangelion. Die Handlung ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad genau gleich mit der Serie. Ab einem Punkt schwenkt die Handlung dann aber in eine Neuinterpretation ab. 
Das ist, denke ich, auch der Grund warum diese Filme nicht in der CE enthalten sind.  



> Bei 170€ könnte man nun mal mehr als nur die beiden OVA's Death&Rebirth sowie The End of Evangelion erwarten...


Im Grunde hast du ja Recht. Für den Preis sollte mehr drin sein. Die OVAs mussten sie aber mit einpacken, weil es ja damals viele Fans gab die mit dem Ende der Serie so unzufrieden waren.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2021)

- Mad Max: Fury Road (4K Ultra HD + 2D-Blu-ray)
- Der Herr der Ringe: Extended Edition Trilogie (4K Ultra HD)
- UCI Adventskalender
- Anno 1800 Investorausgabe
- Samsung Galaxy Tab S7+ 256 GB WiFi Mystic Black


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Mortal Kombat 11 Ultimate Edition (PS4)
und einen nachgemachten PS4 Controller. Mal gucken ob der was taugt.


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2021)

Mass Effect Legendary Edition (PS4) & Death Stranding - Directors Cut (PS5)
Für je 34,99€ nehm ich die beiden gerne mit.


----------



## der_yappi (26. November 2021)

Bei Amazon am BlackFriday mal wieder in DVD/BluRays investiert

Pets 2
Hör mal wer da hämmert - Die komplette Serie (DVD Box)
Joker
Jumanji: The Next Level / Jumanji: Willkommen im Dschungel BluRay-Box
Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr - Teil 1-3 BluRay-Box
Ghostbusters 1-3 BluRay-Box
Der Herr der Ringe - Extended Edition Trilogie BluRay-Box
Batman 1-4 - Remastered BluRay-Box
Die große Asterix Edition BluRay-Box
Birds of Prey - The Emancipation of Harley Quinn
Tomb Raider 1 & 2 (Collector's Edition) BluRay-Box


----------



## LastManStanding (27. November 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Fotos bitte!
> ...



Bessere Fotos hab ich grad nicht. Ist sehr eng bei uns da müsste man mit Fotos besser in Szene setzen^^
Der Technics SU 7700K steht da quasi nur noch als Zierde weil Ich einfach nicht weiß wohin^^
Häuser sind bei uns um fast das Doppelte gestiegen im Preis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollte die 606 AE LS aber die Passen wegen der tiefe nicht ins Regal. 607 sind aber vielen auch größeren im gesammten Frequenzbereich überlegen. Vor allem aber Spielen sie so bei 4 Ohm am A11 bei 86WattRMS dauerleistung. und 84 db schalldruck--Ist ne sehr gute Kombi- wirklich räumlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Übriegens der Surround A/V und die Endstufe werden an der Oberfläche ca 30-45°C warm im Filmbetrieb. Und die Endstufen im inneren noch geschmeidige 70-80°C in der Endstufe geht nicht mal der Lüfter an.
ist auch keine Rückwand im Lowboard. Nur fals einer Angst hat ich Grille sie ^^...kein Platz^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. November 2021)

Assassins Creed Valhalla im Sale für 20€


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Dezember 2021)

Silverstone Fara H1M in weiß mit getöntem Glas-Seitenfenster

3x Arctic P12 PWM PST RGB

Da die Kopfhörer-Buchse meines alten Define R4 einen Wackelkontakt hat, muss leider leider leider ein neues Gehäuse her. Ein furchtbares Drama, jetzt darf ich wieder basteln und muss dann ein kleines mATX-Gehäuse in weiß mit RGB-Spielkram  und AiO auf's Regal neben dem Schreibtisch stellen. Ich bin am Boden zerstört! 

/edit: was schockt dich so @RyzA  ?


----------



## HisN (2. Dezember 2021)

5x 10TB https://geizhals.de/toshiba-enterprise-mg06aca-10tb-mg06aca10te-a1812545.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
NAS ist voll  

1x Growatt SPH 4000 https://www.inutec-int.com/de/growatt-1ph-hybrid-wechselrichter-sph4000.html
10 kWh Pylontech LiFePo Batterie https://greenakku.de/Batterien/Lith...LiFePO4-Speicher-48V-9-6-kWh-US2000::571.html
Ein paar Solarmodule https://www.photovoltaik-shop.com/s...mono-s3-370wp-mono-halbzellen-full-black.html
Befestigungen und Kabel und son Zeugs.


Wird wieder ein teures Weihnachten^^


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2021)

Ein Seasonic Focus PX 750W sollte morgen ankommen.
Das gute alte G-Series war zwar eine PCGH-Edition, aber bei annähernd 100% Last keucht es doch hörbar.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2021)

Einen ARGB-Splitter/Verlängerungskabel, um die ARGB-Steuerung des Gehäuses meiner Partnerin mit ihrer Mainboard-ARGB-Steuerung zu verschalten.

Und mal wieder neue Wärmeleitpaste, diesmal probiere ich spontan  mal die Permafrost 2 aus.


----------



## seventyseven (4. Dezember 2021)

One Piece Band 1-12.

War als Kind/Jugendlicher nicht so begeistert aber ich gebe dem ganzen nochmal die Chance.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Dezember 2021)

"Chorus" für STEAM. Der "Spiele erraten anhand von Screenshots"-Thread hat mich daran erinnert.


----------



## seventyseven (6. Dezember 2021)

Hab mir einen neuen Gefrierschrank bestellt. Mein anno dazumal Gerät verbraucht 1,7kwh/24h was wiederum 186,15€/a Stromkosten entspricht. Für 72L Volumen...

Der neue kommt jetzt mit mehr als dem doppelten Volumen daher und kostet nur noch 49€ pro Jahr.


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2021)

Auch mal bissl Krempel gegönnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (14. Dezember 2021)

Meine Partnerin hat darauf bestanden. Allzu unglücklich bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2021)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Meine Partnerin hat darauf bestanden. Allzu unglücklich bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samurai-Ciri?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (14. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Samurai-Ciri?


Die war doch überall


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

Diverse Weihnachtsgeschenke für die Familie sind vollständig.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Dezember 2021)

Einen Schleifstein zum Messerschärfen. (da ich keine Weihnachten feire muss ich auch nix dafür kaufen)


----------



## coolnik (17. Dezember 2021)

zu viele geschenke


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

Logitech MX Vertical Mouse


----------



## GamingX (18. Dezember 2021)

Hab mir ein  modulares 550W Gold Netzteil gekauft, falls mein derzeitiges Silver Netzteil kaputt gehen sollte,

war ein Schnapper, 30 Euro günstiger als der günstigste Anbieter auf Idealo.de


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Dezember 2021)

Nen TH8A Schalthebel. Mal schauen wie er sich mit nem nem Gamepad zusammen macht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2021)

Ecosystem bei Epic, inkl. des 10€-Gutscheins für nur 6€. Als alter "Spore"-Fan klingt das ganz spannend, wenn natürlich auch bei weitem nicht so abgedreht wie das erwähnte Spore.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Dezember 2021)

Nach quasi einem Jahr pausenloser Arbeit und deswegen privat ohne Zeit für irgendwas, beginnt nun zum Ausgleich ein dreiwöchiger Weihnachts-/Neujahrs(-gammel-)urlaub.
Inklusive eines kleinen Karmaausgleichs, den ich gestern bei GameStop für 650€ abholen konnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im örtlichen MediaMarkt habe ich mir noch Demon's Souls und God of War (PS4) eingepackt.

Endlich Ruhe...


----------



## T'PAU (22. Dezember 2021)

Magnat Multi Monitor 220 Stereo Aktiv-Lautsprecher.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Dezember 2021)

Hab mir für den Urlaub ab Morgen The Guardians of the Galaxy für Steam gegönnt.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2021)

Shadowrun Trilogie
Dungeons 3


----------



## chill_eule (23. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dungeons 3


Bester Mann  

Ich hoffe inkl. DLCs?


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inkl. DLCs?


Nein. Mist. Hatte das mit den DLCs vergessen und mir die normale Version geholt.

*Edit:* Habe jetzt nochmal die Complete Edition hinterher gekauft mit allen DCLs.
Zwar 10 Euro Verlust gemacht aber immer noch günstiger als wenn ich sie mir zum Normalpreis geholt hätte.

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Tipp. Nach Weihnachten komme ich wohl auch wieder zum zocken. Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## chill_eule (23. Dezember 2021)

Hatte ich dich aber auf die DLCs hingewiesen  

Na dann viel Spaß trotzdem!
Tutorials würde ich mir tatsächlich erstmal anschauen, bevor du die Kampagne(n) startest.

Dungeons III hat ja nen Multiplayer, falls du mal Lust hast? ^^


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hatte ich dich aber auf die DLCs hingewiesen


Ja hatte nicht mehr dran gedacht. Alter Mann usw.
Aber habe ja jetzt auch alle DLCs.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß trotzdem!


Danke.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Tutorials würde ich mir tatsächlich erstmal anschauen, bevor du die Kampagne(n) startest.


Ok.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Dungeons III hat ja nen Multiplayer, falls du mal Lust hast? ^^


Ja wenn ich besser mit dem Spiel vertraut bin bestimmt mal.


----------



## Eyren (24. Dezember 2021)

Mass Effect Legendary Edition. 

30€ statt 60€ und da das Thema des Spiels im Musikkulissenthread aufkam wird es nun getestet.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> 30€ statt 60€ und da das Thema des Spiels im Musikkulissenthread aufkam wird es nun getestet.


Viel Spaß!


----------



## Eyren (24. Dezember 2021)

Danke, dauert aber noch etwas bis es losgeht. 

Da ich leider in Deutschland lebe und dazu noch 3km von Köln entfernt dauert der 110gb Download leider etwas.

Ich überlege ja ernsthaft in die Sahara auszuwandern, hab gehört da gibt es dank 5G akzeptable Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## seventyseven (24. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Danke, dauert aber noch etwas bis es losgeht.
> 
> Da ich leider in Deutschland lebe und dazu noch 3km von Köln entfernt dauert der 110gb Download leider etwas.
> 
> Ich überlege ja ernsthaft in die Sahara auszuwandern, hab gehört da gibt es dank 5G akzeptable Geschwindigkeiten.


Habe auch auf Steam zugegriffen. 

Leider liegt mir das Ende von Teil 3 immer noch Schwer im Magen. Habe aber auch nie den "Closure" DLC den die Monate nach Release rausgehauen haben gespielt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2021)

Oha, da schließe ich mich doch glatt der Herde an und habe mir die ME Legendary Edition auch geholt. Wer weiß, wann ich dazu komme, die zu zocken. Aber mit ME hatte ich einige der vergnüglichsten Gaming-Stunden meines Lebens, von daher...


----------



## Eyren (24. Dezember 2021)

So habe jetzt das erstmal in meinem Leben eine Rückerstattung bei Steam angefordert. 

Puh das geht ja gar nicht mit ME. Da glubschen mich direkt wieder die Augen an die mich schon bei Andromeda abgeschreckt haben. Und der Rest dieser Mimik.... Also was man da so Mimik nennt...

Klar das Spiel ist im Grundgerüst schon älter aber sowohl Mimik als auch Bewegung zerstören jegliche immersion für mich. 

Das Sturmgewehr streut selbst bei kurzen salven das es keinen Unterschied macht ob Schrottflinte oder Gewehr.

Und welchen Sinn haben die Klassen?

Hab da mal den Techniker genommen, schön skillpunkte rein gesetzt. Nur Fähigkeiten hat der keine, standard alle 4 Waffen und das wars.

Ach und das die Granaten durch Gegner, Gebäude, Felsen und sämtliche Vegetation geht ohne etwas zu bewirken ist sehr verwirrend.


----------



## seventyseven (24. Dezember 2021)

Eine 1/6" Ellie von TLOU Part II.


----------



## Schori (24. Dezember 2021)

Gutschein von Hugendubel für meine Freundin. Ist auch das einzige Geschenk.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2021)

Alphacool Eisbaer (Solo) - 2600rpm - Black


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Klar das Spiel ist im Grundgerüst schon älter aber sowohl Mimik als auch Bewegung zerstören jegliche immersion für mich.


Vielleicht solltest du nicht zu streng sein und es erstmal eine Weile spielen. Bei mir war es irgendwann so das ich es am liebsten immer weiter spielen wollte. So hat es mich gefesselt.


----------



## Eyren (24. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du nicht zu streng sein und es erstmal eine Weile spielen. Bei mir war es irgendwann so das ich es am liebsten immer weiter spielen wollte. So hat es mich gefesselt.


Ist schon zurück, steam hat da Gott sei Dank sehr schnell reagiert.

Keine Ahnung Andromeda war ein Reinfall und ME1 hat mich auch direkt genervt. Ist einfach nicht mein Spiel.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ist schon zurück, steam hat da Gott sei Dank sehr schnell reagiert.
> 
> Keine Ahnung Andromeda war ein Reinfall und ME1 hat mich auch direkt genervt. Ist einfach nicht mein Spiel.


Ein Kollege von mir hypet die Reihe auch immer ohne Ende. Hab es auch auf sein Anraten mit Teil 1 und mit Andromeda versucht und mich einfach nicht anfreunden können mit ME.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Dezember 2021)

Weiche Rollen für unsere Schreibtischstühle. Vorher nie auf die Idee gekommen, gestern dann aber in der Gaming-Höhle von Schwester&Schwager ausprobiert. Geil, dann kann auch der blöde Bodenschoner weg!


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2021)

Mein Rechner ist so zusammengebaut, dass ich keine HDDs als Datengrab mehr verbauen kann. Daher habe ich mich letzte Woche dazu entschieden meine HDDs extern zu betreiben.

Daher habe ich mir folgendes gekauft:








						Synology DiskStation DS220+, 2GB RAM ab € 323,05 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Synology DiskStation DS220+, 2GB RAM ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Festplatte: N/A • Intern: 2x 2.5"/3.5", SATA 6Gb/s, Hot-Swap • Extern: 2x Gb LAN • Zusätzliche Anschlüsse… ✔ NAS-Systeme ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Seagate IronWolf NAS HDD +Rescue 4TB Bundle, SATA 6Gb/s, 2er-Pack ab € 205,70 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Seagate IronWolf NAS HDD +Rescue 4TB Bundle, SATA 6Gb/s, 2er-Pack ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: 3.5" • Drehzahl: 5900rpm • Cache: 64MB • Leistungsaufnahme: 4.8W (Betrieb), 3.9W (Leerlauf)… ✔ Hard Disk Drives (HDD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Die zwei HDDs  laufen aber mit Raid 1, daher kann ich auch nur 4 TB nutzen.
Naja.. genaugenommen, sind es nur 3,6 TB, ist aber nichts Neues.


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Dezember 2021)

Nicht gerade, aber gestern: Black Widow als DVD und ne Dose Holzöl in Anthrazit  vielleicht bekomme ich in dieser Dekade noch meine Front für meinen PC fertig ^^ zumindest das Öl wäre dafür gedacht


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Dezember 2021)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Nicht gerade, aber gestern: Black Widow als DVD und ne Dose Holzöl in Anthrazit  vielleicht bekomme ich in dieser Dekade noch meine Front für meinen PC fertig ^^ zumindest das Öl wäre dafür gedacht


Du streichst deine PC Front mit Holzöl ein?!?😳


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Dezember 2021)

meine PC-Front soll mal unter anderem ein Holzbrett werden ^^ Im September 2014 hab ich das Projekt angefangen und bisher nicht vollendet  Bei Interesse: Der Link dazu ist in der Signatur ^^ Auf Seite 4 gehts um die Front.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. Dezember 2021)

Neues Board, neuen RAM, ne SSD und ne Stütze für die GPU.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Dezember 2021)

Strom 


Mussten den Anbieter wechseln


----------



## Elfenmounty2021 (28. Dezember 2021)

Eine 2 TB-SSD     ---     aus China     (glatt über den Schnitt 15 % schneller als meine 970 Pro mit 1 TB)
                                                 und dabei nur knapp halb so teuer.
-
RAID-Case für meine 960er SSDs   ---  (auch aus China; 90% günstiger als bei anderen Anbietern)
-
8 Taschenlampen    ---   ebenfalls aus China, 3x günstiger als bei den Holländern oder Briten
                                                      bei uns gibt`s die erst gar nicht.
-
UV-Filterglas Glas   ---    ebenfalls aus China;  bei den Holländern und Briten wären es 10,- bzw.  15,- €
                                                     gewesen. Ein dt. Unternehmen wollte dafür schlappe 345,- €. In China bekam ich das
                                                     identische Ersatzteil für lustige 70 ct und ohne Versandkosten. 
-
Ich bin schon ganz schwach vor Lachen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

Thimbleweed Park


----------



## seventyseven (28. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Thimbleweed Park


Vergiss nicht die ganzen "speck of dust" aufzusammeln !


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht die ganzen "speck of dust" aufzusammeln !


Kann man das essen?


----------



## seventyseven (28. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man das essen?


Prinzipiell kann man alles essen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Prinzipiell kann man alles essen.


Ich gucke mir das mal in Ruhe an.  
Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit "Day of the Tentacle Remastered" angefangen aber irgendwann nicht mehr weiter gespielt.
Mal schauen ob ich hier länger am Ball bleibe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Prinzipiell kann man alles essen.


Boa Leute, ich war gerade kurz heftig irritiert, weil ich wirklich dachte, dass ich ihm "Was isst du gerade" Thread sei. Ich so day of the tentacle  wtf?!?!


----------



## seventyseven (28. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Boa Leute, ich war gerade kurz heftig irritiert, weil ich wirklich dachte, dass ich ihm "Was isst du gerade" Thread sei. Ich so day of the tentacle  wtf?!?!


Die Tentacles schmecken sicher gut... mit Balsamico Creme


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Die Tentacles schmecken sicher gut... mit Balsamico Creme


🤢🤢🤢


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2021)

Crazy Machines 3 für 99 Cent auf Steam

Ich hatte schon lange Zeit nach einen Spiel gesucht was ähnlich wie "Incredible Machine" ist.
Dank eines super Tipps  in einen anderen Thread bin ich jetzt fündig geworden.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2021)

Habe mir einen neuen Toaster bestellt. 
Unser Alter schaltet nicht mehr ab und verbrennt das Toastbrot. 








						AEG Electrolux T3-1-3ST Deli 3 Toaster ab € 38,39 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für AEG Electrolux T3-1-3ST Deli 3 Toaster ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Leistung: 800W • Farbe: edelstahl, schwarz • Toastscheiben: 2 • Temperaturregelung: 7 Bräunungsstufen… ✔ Toaster & Waffeleisen ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2021)

Hatte gestern eigentlich schon eine Swicht bestellt und hier bekannt gegeben, aber dann mit meinem neuen Toaster ersetzt. 

Das lag daran, dass der Swicht eine wichtige Funktion, die ich haben wollte, fehlte und ich ihn storniert hatte.
Denn Toaster habe ich mir aber auch gekauft. 

Heute habe ich gefunden, was ich suchte.








						ZyXEL GS1900 Desktop Gigabit Smart Switch, 8x RJ-45 (GS1900-8-EU0101F / GS1900-8-GB0101F) ab € 64,89 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für ZyXEL GS1900 Desktop Gigabit Smart Switch, 8x RJ-45 (GS1900-8-EU0101F / GS1900-8-GB0101F) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Funktion: Switch • Typ: Standalone, Wandmontage (via Montagewinkel) • Netzwerkanschlüsse: 8x RJ-45 • Gesc… ✔ Switches ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Haben wollte ich eine Swicht mit 8 Ports ohne Lüfter.
Wichtig war mir dabei, dass eine "Link Aggregation" Funktion mit vorhanden ist.

Zwar wird diese Funktion nicht viel ausmachen, weil mein PC nur 1x 1GBit Lan hat, aber mein Nas-Server möchte ich trotzdem über zwei 1 Gbit Lan`s anschließen. Dazu muss ich aber diese Link-Aggregation (LACP IEEE 802.3ad) Funktion mit dabei haben.


----------



## Mottekus (30. Dezember 2021)

BeQuiet Straight Power 11 550W, WD SN850 1tb und 500gb, MX Keys Mini, MX Master 3.

Durch Austausch und Verwendung alter Teile baue ich meiner Göttergattin einen PC zum plotten.
Win-Win, da ich neuen Kram habe und sie nen PC bekommt der für ihre Bedürfnisse mehr als ausreichend sein sollte


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2022)

Red Dead Redemption 2 für den PC.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2022)

Amazfit Smartwatch GTS 2e


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Januar 2022)

Solasta-Crown of the Magister


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2022)

Habe mir heute für meinen NAS-Server 2 x Seagate Exos X18 18 TB, Festplatte gekauft.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. Januar 2022)

Ne neue Zahnbürste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irre teuer, aber wow: Ein Gefühl wie nach einer professionellen Zahnreinigung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Januar 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> [...] Ein Gefühl wie nach einer professionellen Zahnreinigung. [...]



"Puhhh, endlich überstanden!"? ?


----------



## chill_eule (8. Januar 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Irre teuer, aber wow: Ein Gefühl wie nach einer professionellen Zahnreinigung.


Ey, Werbung ist hier verboten


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ey, Werbung ist hier verboten


Etwas OT, aber durch deinen Hinweis kam ich grad ins Grübeln, ob Zahnhygieneproduke seit Corona wohl im Ab- oder Aufschwung sind.
Auf der einen Seite sieht einen durch die Maske eh keiner mehr lächeln, andererseits ist man auch gezwungen, stundenlang den eigenen Gammelatem zu inhalieren. Hmm...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2022)

Einen Fritz DECT 301 für's Büro und Kingdom Hearts 3 für PC in der Annahme dass der nächste Rabatt wohl so schnell nicht mehr kommt.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2022)

Habe mir zwei Festplattengehäuse (3,5 Zoll) über Amazon bestellt.
So kann ich meine zwei 4 TB Festplatten als externe Backup-Laufwerke weiter verwenden.


----------



## Eyren (10. Januar 2022)

So grad meinen 5900x bestellt.

Wollte erst den 5950x nehmen aber 200€ nur für haben wollen war mir dann doch zuviel.

Der 5900x wird mir reichen für Youtube gucken.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Der 5900x wird mir reichen für Youtube gucken.


8k im CPU Decoder wäre Mal einen Versuch wert ob die das überhaupt packt


----------



## Eyren (10. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> So grad meinen 5900x bestellt.
> 
> Wollte erst den 5950x nehmen aber 200€ nur für haben wollen war mir dann doch zuviel.
> 
> Der 5900x wird mir reichen für Youtube gucken.


Ich zitier mich mal selbst für eine allgemeine Frage im falschen Thread.

Soll ich mir noch ein Ramupgrade gönnen für die "gesparten" 200€ und auf 32GB 3600MHz gehen oder erstmal schauen ob meine vorhandenen 3200er taktfreudiger mit dem neuen Prozessor werden?


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal selbst für eine allgemeine Frage im falschen Thread.
> 
> Soll ich mir noch ein Ramupgrade gönnen für die "gesparten" 200€ und auf 32GB 3600MHz gehen oder erstmal schauen ob meine vorhandenen 3200er taktfreudiger mit dem neuen Prozessor werden?


Öffne lieber einen eigenen Thread dafür


----------



## Eyren (10. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Öffne lieber einen eigenen Thread dafür


Buh!!! Sag einfach ich soll die Kohle raus hauen, anderes will ich doch eh nicht hören.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

400Mhz mehr für 200€. Na, ich weiß nicht😅


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. Januar 2022)

Das neue Helene Fischer Album Rausch in der Hardbook Edition. Zwar nicht mehr ganz so Schlager sondern mehr Richtung Pop aber trotzdem nicht schlecht


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Das neue Helene Fischer Album Rausch in der Hardbook Edition. Zwar nicht mehr ganz so Schlager sondern mehr Richtung Pop aber trotzdem nicht schlecht


Mutiges Outing!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. Januar 2022)

Ja ich höre die schon länger, habe noch das Best of hier und Farbenspiel von 2014. Neben Rock und 80er mal was anderes. Ach ja und das Baby hätte ich auch gern gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2022)

Rausch? Ich kenn da nur 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0eKGL0h7VoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


@topic: Hülle fürs neue Kindle (Weihnachtsgeschenk gewesen  )


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Januar 2022)

Einen M.2-Passivkühler. Ich habe einfach Lust, irgendwas in meinen Rechner zu schrauben 😅


----------



## Eyren (11. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 400Mhz mehr für 200€. Na, ich weiß nicht😅


Na es hat ja noch ganz andere Vorteile abgesehen vom schnelleren Ram.

Ich schenk ja den 3900x den ich momentan habe nem Kumpel der viel mit VM's und sowas arbeitet. Der hat momentan noch meinen alten I7 6700k im Einsatz dafür und da ist das natürlich ein guter sprung zum 3900x.

So jetzt hat der aber auch noch meinen alten RAM in Nutzung der grademal auf 2400Mhz läuft.

Wenn ich mir also nun neuen RAM kaufe kann er auch direkt meinen alten übernehmen. Dann bräuchte er sich nur ein MB zu kaufen welches er spielend mit dem Verkauf des I7 als bundle(MB, RAM und CPU) finanzieren kann.

Ach ich kauf gleich neuen RAM eure Argumente dafür sind einfach unschlagbar.  Danke für eure Beratung Leute.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Januar 2022)

Dune auf Bluray. 
Allerdings hab ich vergessen darauf zu achten das es die 4K BD ist. Jetzt muss ich mit FHD Vorlieb nehmen.^^


----------



## blautemple (11. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Na es hat ja noch ganz andere Vorteile abgesehen vom schnelleren Ram.
> 
> Ich schenk ja den 3900x den ich momentan habe nem Kumpel der viel mit VM's und sowas arbeitet. Der hat momentan noch meinen alten I7 6700k im Einsatz dafür und da ist das natürlich ein guter sprung zum 3900x.
> 
> ...


Kauf dir einfach irgendein G.Skill 3200 C14 Kit, das z.B. https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws-v-schwarz-dimm-kit-32gb-f4-3200c14d-32gvk-a1382377.html

Wichtig ist nur das es B-Die ist und aus 2x16GB Dual Rank Modulen besteht


----------



## Eyren (11. Januar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach irgendein G.Skill 3200 C14 Kit, das z.B. https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws-v-schwarz-dimm-kit-32gb-f4-3200c14d-32gvk-a1382377.html
> 
> Wichtig ist nur das es B-Die ist und aus 2x16GB Dual Rank Modulen besteht


Danke aber das geht leider nicht.

Grundsätzlich kommen nur 4 Module in meine Systeme ich hasse leere Rambänke.


----------



## blautemple (11. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Danke aber das geht leider nicht.
> 
> Grundsätzlich kommen nur 4 Module in meine Systeme ich hasse leere Rambänke.


Dann kauf dir ein Board mit 2 Dimm Slots, sind eh besser zum Ram OC:








						MSI MEG X570S Unify-X Max ab € 372,46 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für MSI MEG X570S Unify-X Max ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: ATX • Sockel: AMD AM4 • Chipsatz: AMD X570 • CPU-Kompatibilität: Ryzen 5000G , Ryzen 5000 , R… ✔ AMD Sockel AM4 ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Eyren (11. Januar 2022)

Nur 2 slots? 

Was stimmt denn nicht mit dir? Ziehst du dir auch nur eine halbe Hose an?

Ein PC hat gefälligst 4 Bänke zu haben und diese müssen zwingend belegt werden. Alles mit weniger ist ein Taschenrechner. 

Ist nett mit deiner Beratung und du hast natürlich auch vollkommen Recht. Aber ich bin da einfach so gestrickt, ich brauch für die Optik 4 Module. Dafür lasse ich dann sogar Leistung auf der Straße liegen.


----------



## blautemple (11. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Nur 2 slots?
> 
> Was stimmt denn nicht mit dir? Ziehst du dir auch nur eine halbe Hose an?
> 
> ...


Dann wechsle auf Z690: https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-maximus-z690-apex-90mb18i0-m0eay0-a2625491.html

Da hast du 2 Slots und daneben noch den Dimm.2 Slot ^^


----------



## Eyren (11. Januar 2022)

Handelst du mit Mainboards das du mir unbedingt ein neues andrehen willst?


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Januar 2022)

Razer Kraken Kitty RGB USB Gaming Headset: THX 7.1 Spatial Surround Sound - Chroma RGB Lighting - Retractable Active Noise Cancelling Mic - Lightweight Aluminum Frame - for PC - Quartz Pink ... für die Tochter zum Birthday ...​


----------



## Eyren (11. Januar 2022)

Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB 32GB 3600MHz aber.....

Als 2x16GB damit der Herr @blautemple  zufrieden ist.

Dazu hab ich mir dann das

Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB lightning kit geholt damit ich meine 4 Bänke belegt habe.

Ist manchmal echt ein Krampf. Ich finde die Dominator schöner, meine Frau mag die Vengeance mehr.

Nun ich verlasse mich mal auf meine Frau das der Vengeance besser im System aussieht.


----------



## blautemple (11. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Handelst du mit Mainboards das du mir unbedingt ein neues andrehen willst?


Haha, ne ich will dir nur Ram OC nahelegen und das macht mit 2 Dimm Board deutlich mehr Spaß 


Eyren schrieb:


> Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB 32GB 3600MHz aber.....
> 
> Als 2x16GB damit der Herr @blautemple  zufrieden ist.
> 
> ...


Zufrieden wäre ich wenn du dir ein B-Die Kit gekauft hättest


----------



## Eyren (11. Januar 2022)

Ach ich hab doch immer brav meinen Ram getweakt.

Aber irgendwie bin ich momentan raus. Ich lass die 3090 im UV mit 1800MHz laufen, der 5900x wird wohl auch bald den Ecomode kennenlernen und beim Ram erfreue ich mich mehr an der vollbestückung statt an der Performance. 

Wenn ich ehrlich zu mir bin hätte der 3200MHz Ram mir noch viele Jahre Freude gemacht. Aber der Kumpel muss jeden € zweimal umdrehen und da schlage ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Ich kann basteln und er hat für den 3900x passenden Ram.


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2022)

Ein Fairphone 4


----------



## der_yappi (14. Januar 2022)

Nicht direkt gekauft, aber über meinen Handy-Provider gerade die 3 Monate Disney+ Test-Aktion gebucht.
Also mal die drei Monate gratis testen obs was taugt.

Vor allem da ab Ende Januar dort M*A*S*H (also die TV Serie) kommt.
mMn eine der besten TV-Serien überhaupt


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2022)

Zwei 80x35cm Mauspads mit "The Mandalorian"-Motiven.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2022)

Wieder mal keine Hardware. Lust auf neue Hardware, bei den Preisen, schwindet von Monat zu Monat...bin noch bei zwei Groupbuys für Keycaps, die sich jetzt auch gut 1/2 bis vermutlich 1 Jahr verschieben. PC Hardware und Peripheriezeugs macht mir momentan einfach keinen Spaß 

Da widme ich mich lieber anderen Hobbies, dem Kochen z.B., deshalb bei meinem Lieblings-Messerverkäufer:








						Knife Art - Handgemachte Messer für anspruchsvolle Köche
					

Bei Knife-Art.de gibt es handgefertigte Messer von traditionsreichen Schmieden aus aller Welt zu fairen Preisen! --> Zum Shop!




					knife-art.de
				



dieses Messerchen hier geholt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Wieder mal keine Hardware. Lust auf neue Hardware, bei den Preisen, schwindet von Monat zu Monat...bin noch bei zwei Groupbuys für Keycaps, die sich jetzt auch gut 1/2 bis vermutlich 1 Jahr verschieben. PC Hardware und Peripheriezeugs macht mir momentan einfach keinen Spaß
> 
> Da widme ich mich lieber anderen Hobbies, dem Kochen z.B., deshalb bei meinem Lieblings-Messerverkäufer:
> 
> ...


Hab mal auf die Seite geklickt und wow! Ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich günstiger als PC-Hardware und -Peripherie^^


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab mal auf die Seite geklickt und wow! Ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich günstiger als PC-Hardware und -Peripherie^^


HAHA, JA!!!  stimmt schon...

Aber ein Messer hält 30Jahre und Hardware ist nach 2 Jahren "veraltet" und nach vielleicht(gefühlt) 5 Jahren  reif fürs Museum. Und/aber bei Knife-art gibt's wirklich gute Messer für fast jedes Budget-sofern verfügbar^^
Und momentan koche ich einfach mehr+länger als ich am PC sitze und zocke.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> HAHA, JA!!!  stimmt schon...
> 
> Aber ein Messer hält 30Jahre und Hardware ist nach 2 Jahren "veraltet" und nach vielleicht(gefühlt) 5 Jahren  reif fürs Museum. Und/aber bei Knife-art gibt's wirklich gute Messer für fast jedes Budget-sofern verfügbar^^
> Und momentan koche ich einfach mehr+länger als ich am PC sitze und zocke.


Bald fängt die Elternzeit an, dann kaufe ich mir das japanische Kochbuch, welches du mir empfohlen hattest, evtl. sollte ich mir gleich auch ein Messer dazu kaufen 

Wobei ich eher Low Budget erstmal präferieren würde 😅


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2022)

Sag Bescheid, hier oder PN - dann kann ich dir Empfehlungen geben. 
Gute Messer müssen natürlich nicht teuer sein, aber es kommt halt auch ein wenig darauf an was man möchte, wie man schneidet und was man bereit ist an "Pflege" in ein Messer zu stecken.
Und dann kann man echt lange viel Spaß am Schnippeln haben.
Aber wenn du damit schnippelst fragt man sich wie man es jemals geschafft hat mit einem billigen Messer aus dem Supermarkt zu schneiden oder besser gesagt -  man fragt sich warum man bei einem Messer aus dem Supermarkt von "schneiden" spricht


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, hier oder PN - dann kann ich dir Empfehlungen geben.


Ich werde bestimmt darauf zurückkommen, danke!


----------



## Eyren (23. Januar 2022)

32GB Corsair Dominator 3600MHz cl18 in vollbestückung also 4x8GB.

Hatte mir ja letzte Woche den Vengeance RGB gekauft da meine Frau meinte der würde besser passen. Also so von der Optik.

Macht mich aber einfach nicht glücklich, der LED-Bereich mit dem Plastik sieht einfach billig aus. Seitlich würde mit der Vengeance ja sogar gefallen aber ich sehe den Ram nur von oben und stört dieses milchige billig Plastik einfach.

Nun kann der Kumpel den alten 3200Mhz den ich ihm gab verscherbeln und nimmt halt den Vengeance mit 3600Mhz. Wird man wohl kaum merken den Unterschied aber unter fadenscheinigen Begründungen zurückschicken möchte ich den Vengeance auch nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2022)

Ein Adapter-Kabel um Gehäuselüfter an einer GPU anschließen zu können. Für einen eventuellen Ghetto-Mod.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Januar 2022)

Das Lego Space Shuttle  

Mir wäre natürlich lieber gewesen, wenn der Name "Enterprise" und nicht "Discovery" gewesen wäre, aber man kann nicht alles haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment grübel ich, welche Star Trek Sets ich von BlueBrixx kaufen soll.  
Der Schweinehund sagt: "Alle!"


----------



## Banchou (25. Januar 2022)

Intel i7 12700k
Asus TUF Gaming Z690-Plus DDR4
Noctua NH-U12A Chromax Black Cpu Kühler
G.Skill DDR4 3600cl16 32Gb
Enermax Revolution DF 850W, 80 Plus Gold
Arctic MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste

Endlich mal wieder basteln


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Januar 2022)

Den Urlaub im Spätfrühling/Frühsommer, in der Hoffnung dass es dann wieder einigermaßen safe ist. Sorry Greta


----------



## Schori (27. Januar 2022)

Ein paar BeQuiet Light Wings für mein 500DX. Mal schauen wie die sich gegen die verbauten Arctic F14 schlagen. Außerdem will ich Mal etwas Bling Bling im Tower.

Edit:
Die Lüfter sind inzwischen verbaut und sind tatsächlich deutlich leiser, vor allem die Nabengeräusche sind weg und alles ist nun bunt. XD


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2022)

Fire TV Stick mit Alexa-Sprachfernbedienung (mit TV-Steuerungstasten) | HD-Streaminggerät

Heute bestellt. Kommt wohl Morgen. Damit wir bald Disney+ streamen können.


----------



## EGThunder (28. Januar 2022)

Vorgestern 16GB DDR4 3600 CL16 von Crucial um nun endlich 32GB zu haben.
Gerade: 2x 1TB WD Black SN750 für 89,99€ das Stück. 

EG


----------



## T'PAU (30. Januar 2022)

Einen "Sonoro Platinum SE" Vinyl-Dreher, um mal wieder meine Plattensammlung zu _zelebrieren_. 
Hängt per Phono-Out am AV-Receiver, per Bluetooth aptX an meinen Magnat Aktiv-Boxen (PC) und bei Bedarf per USB am PC zum digitalisieren.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (30. Januar 2022)

Und die Kinder fragen sich wieder einmal warum es so seltsame,  sich drehende Servierteller gibt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Und die Kinder fragen sich wieder einmal warum es so seltsame,  sich drehende Servierteller gibt.



Das ist eine Katzenzentrifuge.


----------



## Eyren (31. Januar 2022)

-Samsung Watch 4 classic 46mm LTE
-zweite Simkarte
-Schutzfolie für Watch 4
-Schwarzes Edelstahl Armband für Watch 4


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

Samsung Galaxy S20


----------



## seventyseven (1. Februar 2022)

Ein paar langerwartete Werke von Junji Ito. Konnte es nicht länger aufschieben die zu Kaufen. Die meisten sind bisher nicht auf Deutsch erschienen. Die Cover von VIZ Media sehen einfach viel besser aus, sehr viel besser. Leider kann mir meine liebste Buchhandlung manche nicht mehr besorgen, daher wieder bei Amazon.

-Dissolving Classroom
-Smashed
-Shiver
-Remina
-Sensor
-Venus in the Blind Spot
-Frankenstein
-Fragments of Horror
-Deserter

~190€ ärmer


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

Disney+ Jahresabo. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt.  Als Star Wars und Marvel Fan bestimmt genau das richtige für mich.


----------



## seventyseven (1. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Disney+ Jahresabo. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt.  Als Star Wars und Marvel Fan bestimmt genau das richtige für mich.


Mittlerweile ist da soviel im Angebot, dass ich nicht mehr weiß was ich schauen soll. Die holen sich aber auch sehr viel von anderen Plattformen zurück.

Habe z.B lange Hawkeye vor mir hingeschoben und es an einem ganzen Tag durchgeschaut. Hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist da soviel im Angebot, dass ich nicht mehr weiß was ich schauen soll. Die holen sich aber auch sehr viel von anderen Plattformen zurück.


Deswegen werden wir auch nicht mehr an Streamingdienste buchen. Wir haben Prime, ein paar Pay-TV Sender über Kabel und jetzt noch Disney. Das reicht uns vollkommen.


seventyseven schrieb:


> Habe z.B lange Hawkeye vor mir hingeschoben und es an einem ganzen Tag durchgeschaut. Hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


Hehe krass. Ich werde mir bald erstmal "The Mandalorian" angucken. Und danach "Boba Fett".
"Eternals" auch wenn der kostenlos ist.


----------



## seventyseven (1. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen werden wir auch nicht mehr an Streamingdienste buchen. Wir haben Prime, ein paar Pay-TV Sender über Kabel und jetzt noch Disney. Das reicht uns vollkommen.
> 
> Hehe krass. Ich werde mir bald erstmal "The Mandalorian" angucken. Und danach "Boba Fett".
> "Eternals" auch wenn der kostenlos ist.


Ist schon seit dem 12.01 anschaubar


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ist schon seit dem 12.01 anschaubar


Super! Dann gucke ich mir den bald an.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

Mir haben 2 Monate D+ ausgereicht, um alle für mich interessanten Inhalte zu schauen. Das war natürlich überwiegend Marvel und Star Wars Stuff, davon abgesehen sehr viel altes kultiges Zeug, mit welchem wir aufgewachsen sind und daher mehr als einmal schon sah. Ich werde alle paar Monate mir D+ mal buchen, sobald sich wieder einiges angesammelt hat (Obi Wan, Moon Knight, Mandalorian St. 3 etc). Ich denke, dass ich damit günstiger wegkomme.

Ansonsten reichen mir persönlich Prime und Netflix vollkommen aus.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mir haben 2 Monate D+ ausgereicht, um alle für mich interessanten Inhalte zu schauen. Das war natürlich überwiegend Marvel und Star Wars Stuff, davon abgesehen sehr viel altes kultiges Zeug, mit welchem wir aufgewachsen sind und daher mehr als einmal schon sah. Ich werde alle paar Monate mir D+ mal buchen, sobald sich wieder einiges angesammelt hat (Obi Wan, Moon Knight, Mandalorian St. 3 etc). Ich denke, dass ich damit günstiger wegkomme.


Immer wieder kündigen und neu buchen da habe ich keine Lust drauf.
Aber ich glaube auch das ich alles nicht so schnell schaue wie du. 
Man guckt ja auch noch woanders.


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. Februar 2022)

Mal wieder: nicht gerade eben gekauft, aber kam heute an...

Detektiv Conan: Der tickende Wolkenkratzer (1. Film)

Die nächsten Tage müssten noch Film 7 und 12 ankommen ("Die Kreuzung des Labyrinths" und "Die Partitur des Grauens"). Ich finde die Filme super


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Februar 2022)

Einen Anker PowerConf S3 Konferenzlautsprecher/-mikrofon


----------



## Saberrider09 (4. Februar 2022)

2 Mora 420er


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2022)

Mein Seelentier als Plüschversion.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (4. Februar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Mein Seelentier als Plüschversion.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe zwar schon mein Spirit Animal gefunden aber wo gibts den ? Amazon ?



Spoiler: Mein besagtes Spirit Animal






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar schon mein Spirit Animal gefunden aber wo gibts den ? Amazon ?


Jep, Amazon. 





						Lively Moments Pokemon Plüschtier XXL / Kuscheltier / Pokemonfigur ca. 60 cm großes Relaxo / Snorlax / Ronflex mit Grußkarte Weihachtspikachu: Amazon.de: Spielzeug
					

Lively Moments Pokemon Plüschtier XXL / Kuscheltier / Pokemonfigur ca. 60 cm großes Relaxo / Snorlax / Ronflex mit Grußkarte Weihachtspikachu bei Amazon.de | Günstiger Preis | Kostenloser Versand ab 29€ für ausgewählte Artikel



					www.amazon.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar schon mein Spirit Animal gefunden aber wo gibts den ? Amazon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Spirit Animal kommt mir so seltsam bekannt vor - sind wir vielleicht Seelenverwandt?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (9. Februar 2022)

Etwas für die Ohren: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schori (9. Februar 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Etwas für die Ohren:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab die Automata auch! Einfach geniale Musik!


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2022)

Im dritten Versuch passende Wander/Trail-Running Schuhe: in die Nike Wildhorse 7 Trail passen meine Plattfüße endlich entspannt rein.

Und vorhin ein neues USB-Ladegerät für den Zigarettenanzünder im Auto nachdem das alte Modell nach zehn Jahren unter Gestank den Dienst quittiert hat.


----------



## seventyseven (13. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im dritten Versuch passende Wander/Trail-Running Schuhe: in die Nike Wildhorse 7 Trail passen meine Plattfüße endlich entspannt rein.
> 
> Und vorhin ein neues USB-Ladegerät für den Zigarettenanzünder im Auto nachdem das alte Modell nach zehn Jahren unter Gestank den Dienst quittiert hat.


Ich finde die ASICS Wanderschuhe sehr gut und bequem. Ach, das muss ich dieses Jahr unbedingt auch wieder aufleben lassen. Lebe im Schwarzwald und bin schon ewig nicht mehr hier gewandert.

Ein Rugby-Hemd in das ich mich einfach verliebt habe und ein paar AEW Trading Cards aus den USA (Da ging einfach wieder das Kind mit mir durch.

Auf Steam noch I Am Fish, Mafia Remake und Blasphemous


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich finde die ASICS Wanderschuhe sehr gut und bequem.


Zu schmal für mich. Hat mich letzten August beide großen Zehennägel gekostet.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Februar 2022)

Einzelne und natürlich viel zu teure, aber leider fehlende Lego-Teile 

Mein Lütter will unbedingt das Ding hier bauen:
(Ich weiß, ist inzwischen schon antik im Lego-Universum, aber meine Steine sind fast alle Ü30  )








						Lego Technic 8880 Super Car mit OVP und Anleitung  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Lego Technic 8880 Super Car mit OVP und Anleitung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Ein paar (spezielle) Teile sind mir in den vergangenen knapp 30 Jahren dann leider doch verloren gegangen


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu schmal für mich. Hat mich letzten August beide großen Zehennägel gekostet.


Das klingt verdammt schmerzhaft!


----------



## seventyseven (13. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Einzelne und natürlich viel zu teure, aber leider fehlende Lego-Teile
> 
> Mein Lütter will unbedingt das Ding hier bauen:
> (Ich weiß, ist inzwischen schon antik im Lego-Universum, aber meine Steine sind fast alle Ü30  )
> ...


Ach dafür gibt es bricklink.com 
Habe mir da für mein Batmobil (89) und mein Ecto-01 Schwarze Platten gekauft, damit man diese bunte Grütze unten nicht sieht. Auch die Großen Fliesen habe ich durch 6*2 Fliesen getauscht. Die matten 6*6 sind ekelhaft.
Lego ist halt echt kein Qualitätsprodukt mehr. Wer mal MouldKing (Go-Bricks) gekauft hat, merkt dass auch ziemlich schnell.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu schmal für mich. Hat mich letzten August beide großen Zehennägel gekostet.


Vielleicht bist du in deinen Wander-Sessions zu extrem?


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (15. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Einzelne und natürlich viel zu teure, aber leider fehlende Lego-Teile
> 
> Mein Lütter will unbedingt das Ding hier bauen:
> (Ich weiß, ist inzwischen schon antik im Lego-Universum, aber meine Steine sind fast alle Ü30  )
> ...


Der sollte hier bei mir eigentlich auch noch irgendwo rumstehen


----------



## chill_eule (15. Februar 2022)

Du willst nicht zufällig noch ein paar Einzelteile zum Freundschaftspreis davon loswerden?


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Februar 2022)

Einen Kochtopf. War erst bei Karstadt und dachte, ich spinne: oberhalb 5l Volumen ging es erst ab etwa 140€ los, alles nur Premium-Marken.

Dann bei Aldi einen 10l Topf für 20€ gekauft. Gut, der hält dann vielleicht nur 15 Jahre statt 25...


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Februar 2022)

Mundschutz für Boxen 🥊


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2022)

Je eine Crucial MX500 mit 2TB (Bildarchiv), mit 500GB (wahrscheinlich Musik-Archiv) und mit 250GB (kommt in ein altes Dell Notebook für nen Kumpel) sowie ein ext. USB 5,25" Slimline Gehäuse für nen Notebook DVD Brenner (Notebook hätte in der Firma entsorgt werden sollen)


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Februar 2022)

USB - C zu Aux und Aufladen Splitadapter
 Danke nochmal für den Tipp @Eyren


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

Hatte noch einen Epic Gutschein und hab mir jetzt mal Sifu für den PC gegönnt. Hab gerade voll Bock auf schönes, altes, traditionelles Kung Fu.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Februar 2022)

Etwa 50 Liter Getränke. Morgen darf ich endlich mal wieder Gastgeber spielen


----------



## chill_eule (26. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Etwa 50 Liter Getränke* Bier*. Morgen darf ich endlich mal wieder Gastgeber spielen


Kann es sein, dass du dich vertippt hast?


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du dich vertippt hast?


Ich muss doch sehr bitten! Wir sind kultivierte Leute! Bier ist nicht das einzige, das knallt!


----------



## der_yappi (26. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich muss doch sehr bitten! Wir sind kultivierte Leute! Bier ist nicht das einzige, das knallt!


Also nen ganzes Fass Irn-Bru für den Zuckerschock?


----------



## Eyren (28. Februar 2022)

Einen Reiskocher. Und zwar diesen hier:

Yum Reiskocher

war ja bisher auch der Meinung wenn ich Reis möchte setz ich einen topf auf den Herd. Aber ist schon angenehmer so. Ich werf den Reis rein, drücke auf Start und gehe zocken. Ich muss mich nicht drum kümmern ob der Reis vlt überkocht oder wann der fertig ist.
Selbst wenn ich das piepen wegen der Kopfhörer nicht mitbekomme schaltet der Gerät in den warmhalte Modus und gut ist.

Für jemanden wie mich der täglich Reis isst definitiv eine feine Sache.


----------



## GxGamer (1. März 2022)

Stell ich mir auch lustig vor, kennt man ja aus Japan und Animes, muss ich mir auch mal anschaffen.

@topic:
Horizon: Forbidden West
Und da es bei Mediamarkt 3für2 gibt, hab ich auch noch Jurassic World Evolution 2 und Kena: Bridge of Spirits mitgekauft. Kena war somit umsonst.


----------



## seventyseven (1. März 2022)

Von Ravensburger gibt es Lost Place Puzzle mit 1000 Teilen. Motive sind echt Klasse. Habe mir jetzt 5 gekauft. So lange schon Lust aufs Puzzeln. Gestern 1h lang nur Farben sortiert. 

Eine Phillips Diamond Clean da meine alte langsam in den Ruhestand will. Gibt es auch gerade wieder reduziert.

Karten für The Batman habe ich auch besorgt. Soll ja wirklich gut sein.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. März 2022)

Horizon Forbidden West und einen Sony UBP X800 M2


----------



## Eyren (2. März 2022)

Einen Unterarmtrainer.

Zwar wird bei mir brav 1x die Woche auch der Unterarm mit ins Training einbezogen aber ich hoffe das Spielzeug kann noch einen neuen Reiz setzen.

Unterarmtrainer


----------



## der_yappi (4. März 2022)

Heute zum ersten mal seit fast genau zwei Jahren wieder im Schwimmbad gewesen - 5€
Man tat das gut

Da es dieses Jahr fürs erste noch keine Jahreskarten gibt eine Wertkarte für 85€ mit 100€ Aufladewert

Bei der Alternate Cyberweek eine Toshiba N300 mit 8TB als int. Backuplaufwerk für knapp 160€ gekauft

Das Rote Kreuz hat mir nen Überweisungträger für Spenden geschickt - Online geht doch einfacher.
100€ Soforthilfe Ukraine


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. März 2022)

Zwei recht günstige Kinder-Smartwatches für meine Kids. Haben sie sich jetzt so lange gewünscht, seit Papa auch eine hat, und so brav, wie sie sind, haben sie es sich auch verdient


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aladdin habe ich gebraucht gekauft. 
Gesamtpreis: 93,41€


----------



## compisucher (8. März 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Von Ravensburger gibt es Lost Place Puzzle mit 1000 Teilen. Motive sind echt Klasse. Habe mir jetzt 5 gekauft. So lange schon Lust aufs Puzzeln. Gestern 1h lang nur Farben sortiert.


Habe "The Palace" gemacht.
Schwierig aber wunderschön


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. März 2022)

Das  Bundle for Ukraine.


----------



## HisN (8. März 2022)

Einen kleinen eUP.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liefertermin: Ende des Jahres. Na ich bin gespannt.


----------



## der_yappi (8. März 2022)

Tolkiens "Herr der Ringe" als Gesamtausgabe im eBook Format
Habs schon als Taschenbuch - aber eBook liest sich angenehmer


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. März 2022)

Ein japanisches Kochbuch


----------



## GxGamer (9. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Einen Reiskocher. Und zwar diesen hier:
> 
> Yum Reiskocher
> 
> ...


Ich hab mir nu auch einen gekauft:


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0156PTDZ6
		


Hab bei meinem aber immer ne leicht braune, angesengte "Kruste". Nicht wirklich braun aber man merkts doch.
Macht deiner das besser? Wäscht du den Reis vorher?


----------



## Eyren (10. März 2022)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nu auch einen gekauft:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0156PTDZ6
> ...


Nein ich wasche nicht vorher ab, auch wenn es empfohlen wird. Die leichte Bräunung hatte ich beim erstenmal auch. Allerdings nicht großflächig sondern nur 1-2 kleine stellen. Habe dann ein paar ml mehr Wasser genommen und seitdem ist das bei mir weg.

Edit sagt:

Bei dem Reishunger Gerät sagen aber auch schon die ersten Rezensionen genau diese Probleme aus. Reis klebt, brennt an und Teflon löst sich.


----------



## GxGamer (10. März 2022)

Dann werd ich wohl doch mal auf einen besseren aufrüsten, das Prinzip gefällt mir gar nicht schlecht soweit.
Aber vorher probier ich noch ne andere Marke an Reis aus.


----------



## der_yappi (10. März 2022)

Musste ein Ersatzteil für mein Fractal Define R6 bestellen.
Der untere Plastikclip im Gehäuse um die Seitenwand festzuhalten ist kaputt gegangen.
7,-€ für ein bisschen Plastik 
Gleich zwei bestellt - sicher ist sicher. So war auch der Versand mit fast 6€ noch zu ertragen


----------



## Eyren (10. März 2022)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Dann werd ich wohl doch mal auf einen besseren aufrüsten, das Prinzip gefällt mir gar nicht schlecht soweit.
> Aber vorher probier ich noch ne andere Marke an Reis aus.


Oder halt auch wirklich mal ein schluckerl mehr Wasser.

Ich find den von mir geposteten wirklich sehr gut, bis auf die Zeitanzeige, die springt erst bei den letzten 10minuten an. Vorher wird nur der Betrieb angezeigt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2022)

Ihr bringt mich voll auf Ideen mit diesem Reiskocher. Der würde sich eigentlich prima machen, neben meinem neuen japanischen Kochbuch.


----------



## GxGamer (10. März 2022)

Hab schon mit mehr Wasser ausprobiert, gab auch ne Kruste, hat aber länger gedauert.
Hab noch einen günstigen bestellt. 

Die Reisqualität scheint aber auch Einfluss zu haben. Hatte bis gestern losen reis von Reis-Fit und heute den losen "parboiled" Reis von Lidl Eigenmarke. Der klebt und krustet schon erheblich stärker als der Markenreis. Und iwie riecht Billigreis immer leicht muffig....

Aber macht schon Laune das nichts überkocht und so.
Und sobald die Reiskruste am nächsten Tag ausgetrocknet ist, geht sie auch easy ab.


----------



## Eyren (11. März 2022)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Hab schon mit mehr Wasser ausprobiert, gab auch ne Kruste, hat aber länger gedauert.
> Hab noch einen günstigen bestellt.
> 
> Die Reisqualität scheint aber auch Einfluss zu haben. Hatte bis gestern losen reis von Reis-Fit und heute den losen "parboiled" Reis von Lidl Eigenmarke. Der klebt und krustet schon erheblich stärker als der Markenreis. Und iwie riecht Billigreis immer leicht muffig....
> ...


Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen. Zumindest sieht dein Gerät aus wie die aus den ganzen Asia-Schnellimbissen die ich so kenne.

Wir nutzen solange ich mich erinnern kann Oryza. Zumindest bei dem haben wir mit unserem keine Probleme.

Ja das mit dem überkochen und Co. ist für mich der Kaufgrund gewesen. Reis im Kochtopf kocht schnell über, brennt an oder wird mit nicht immer gleichmäßig Gar. In den Kocher werf ich alles rein und irgendwann piepst es.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. März 2022)

Hab mir ne Alexa Echo gekauft ...


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2022)

Muss leider noch bis zum 1.Mai warten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (11. März 2022)

Neue Shorts und

Fahrradrucksack mit 2l Trinkblase. Das Wetter ist wieder gut jetzt wird gewandert.


----------



## Olstyle (11. März 2022)

So ein Rucksack lag hier, mal geschenkt bekommen fürs Ski-Fahren, X Jahre unberührt rum bis ich ihn für Wandern wiederentdeckt habe. Da ist sowas top


----------



## Caduzzz (12. März 2022)

Hab' mir selber gerade was zum Geburtstag gekauft; der ist zwar erst Ende des Monats, aber bevor das Messerchen in der Länge und mit dem Griff wieder (mehr oder weniger europaweit) vergriffen ist hab ich schon zugeschlagen. Ick freu mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberrider09 (12. März 2022)

Einen Heißluftfön, Isopropanol, eine Taschenlampe, einen Seitenschneider, ein Strommessgerät , einen Rohrschneider um besser Basteln zu können am PC  Und diverse andere Dinge für den Haushalt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

Dank @Caduzzz (Kuss auf deine Augen😗👀)
steige ich jetzt so langsam auch ins japanische Kochen ein und habe mir, nach dem japanischen Kochbuch, nun auch dieses "San-Toku" gekauft:






						SekiRyu Santoku 175mm (SR100) - ScharfesJapan.de
					

SekiRyu  Santoku - Preis: 21,90 € - Ihr Fachhändler für japanische Messer seit 2003 - kostenloser 24h Versand innerhalb DE ✔️ jetzt ansehen!




					www.scharfesjapan.de


----------



## Saberrider09 (14. März 2022)

Das Corsair AX1600 Netzteil da mein jetziges defekt zu seinen scheint.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2022)

Ein paar Ersatzfliesen für's Bad, zu einem absurden Preis... (anscheinend ist das Fliesenformat 15x20cm derart oldschool, dass man das nur noch "antiquarisch" kriegt)


----------



## taks (17. März 2022)

Eine Axt sie zu spalten, ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. März 2022)

@taks 

Wen denn genau jetzt?


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @taks
> 
> Wen denn genau jetzt?


Hoffentlich nicht den Ring, sie zu "knechten"


----------



## Caduzzz (17. März 2022)

Ich tippe ja auf armes, hilfloses Brennholz


----------



## chill_eule (17. März 2022)

Ich verstehe @taks Beitrag so:

Er hat sich eine neue *"Axt"* gekauft  

Obwohl das auf dem Bild eher wie ein Beil aussieht, aber die Größe ist schwer abzuschätzen ^^


----------



## Caduzzz (17. März 2022)

Mit meinem laienhaftem Wissen würde ich es als "Ochsenkopf"/Spaltaxt bezeichnen...um Holz zu spalten. Aber welches Holz und wofür?


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2022)

Ich tippe auf dieses Modell hier: https://www.lumberjack-shop.de/spaltaxt-aexte/40/spaltaxt-1000g-50cm

Damit wäre Caduzzz der Gewinner. Auch wenn ich bei Äxten immer eher an Zombie-Abwehr denken muss. Tja, Großstädter eben...


----------



## Caduzzz (17. März 2022)

...was meinst du was hier los wäre in Berlin bei einer Zombie-Apokalypse. Da hätte ich gerne so eine Spaltaxt griffbereit.
(wobei?...jeder Tag vor einem Feiertag, im Supermarkt, wäre so eine Spaltaxt auch hilfreich...zumindest in der Fantasie )


----------



## chill_eule (17. März 2022)

Neuer Thread: "Produkt erraten anhand von screenshots"


----------



## taks (18. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Obwohl das auf dem Bild eher wie ein Beil aussieht, aber die Größe ist schwer abzuschätzen ^^


Man kann schon was grösseres/schwereres nehmen aber das geht auf Dauer ziemlich in die Arme ^^



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich tippe ja auf armes, hilfloses Brennholz


So ist es


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. März 2022)

Zwei neuwertige Ben Sherman Button-Down Hemden von einem Kumpel, dessen Plautze und vor allem Halsumfang offenbar stärker gewachsen ist als meiner


----------



## GxGamer (22. März 2022)

Hab nun auch einen Panda Mini Reiskocher, jetzt darf aber nichts mehr anbrennen 
Die 2 anderen hab ich zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2022)

Der korrekte Wert bei meiner Topf->Herd Kombination ist 3,5. Damit kocht der Reis perfekt ohne dass man eingreifen muss. 

@Topic: Eine Anhängerkupplung und einen Tempomaten.


----------



## psalm64 (22. März 2022)

Mord auf Shetland - Staffel 3


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2022)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Hab nun auch einen Panda Mini Reiskocher, jetzt darf aber nichts mehr anbrennen
> Die 2 anderen hab ich zurückgeschickt.


Dann drück ich mal die Daumen. Solltest du auch Gemüse parallel mitdünsten achte darauf das dadurch immer wieder Wasser in den Reis zurück tropft. Sprich der Reiskocher stellt niemals fest das er fertig ist.

Ist mir dann nach 1.5std und nicht mehr ganz so saftigen Pilzen aufgefallen.

Nochmal als edit: weder Reis noch Pilze sind angebrannt, war lediglich ein ewiger Kreislauf aus verdunsten und kondensieren. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Der korrekte Wert bei meiner Topf->Herd Kombination ist 3,5. Damit kocht der Reis perfekt ohne dass man eingreifen muss.
> 
> @Topic: Eine Anhängerkupplung und einen Tempomaten.


Das kochen war auch fast nicht das Problem. Eher das ich beim zocken, lesen, duschen und sonstigen Aktivitäten mal kurz die zeit vergessen habe. Nach einer Stunde auf dem Herd ist der Reis dann schön knusprig. Im Reiskocher könnte man überhaupt bemängeln das der nach eine stunde warmhalten anfängt leicht zu pappen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. März 2022)

Reis gut zu kochen, ist echt eine Kunst für sich. Musste das am Sonntag auf die bittere Tour lernen, als ich versucht habe japanischen Reis zu kochen.
Irgendwie war der zu matschig und nicht so schön fluffig locker und trocken.
Habe mit meiner Mutter darüber gesprochen und selbst sie, als erfahrene und wie ich finde gute Köchin, hat ihre Probleme mit Reis.
Meine Frau hingegen, die weniger erfahren ist, kriegt ihren türkischen Pilav perfekt hin. Manche Talente sind wohl kulturelles Erbe.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. März 2022)

Ich finde ja Reiskocher ganz witzig, aber  brauchen tu ich ihn nicht. Verstehe nicht wo da die Kunst sein soll.?


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zwei neuwertige Ben Sherman Button-Down Hemden von einem Kumpel, dessen Plautze und vor allem Halsumfang offenbar stärker gewachsen ist als meiner


Lieber größere Hemden als zu enge.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich finde ja Reiskocher ganz witzig, aber  brauchen tu ich ihn nicht. Verstehe nicht wo da die Kunst sein soll.?


Hast du etwa noch nie ein Reis "kaputt" gekocht? Wenn ja, dann bist du anscheinend ein talentierter Glückspilz 😅


----------



## seventyseven (22. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hast du etwa noch nie ein Reis "kaputt" gekocht? Wenn ja, dann bist du anscheinend ein talentierter Glückspilz 😅


Also wenn ich mich entscheiden muss zwischen Reis kochen mit Topf und etlichen Fehlerquellen oder Reiskocher mit einem Schalter "On" der sich selbst abschaltet...

Reiskocher it is.
Da brennt nicht ein Korn an und er ist zu 100% durch. Geht mal in die Asiatische Küche und schaut wer da mit einem Topf Reis kocht.

Außerdem, falls Piccolo auftaucht, kann man ihn mit dem "Mafuba" in den Reiskocher bannen.


----------



## GxGamer (22. März 2022)

Unfassbar, sowohl der billige Reis den ich zum ersten Auskochen missbraucht habe und auch die erste ladung Reis sind perfekt geworden, keinerlei Kruste. Das Zubehör wirkt auch hochwertiger und die kompakte Größe gefällt mir auch besser für mein Singlehaushalt. So muss das sein.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. März 2022)

Klar, hatte ich mal Fehlversuche.
Meine Gattin sagt auch immer, dass sie mml Wasserangaben braucht bzw. versucht den Reis in "Tassen" abzumessen.

Aber ich kenn doch meine Töpfe bzw. deren Füllmenge. Kann doch abschätzen ob es für einen Abend reicht oder auch noch für das Mittagessen der Gattin am nächsten Tag.
Basmati oder Yasminreis etc. nach dem Waschen eine Zeigefingekuppenhöhe Wasser hinzu, aufkochen lassen ohne Deckel und wenn das Wasser auf der Reisoberfläche nicht mehr sichtbar ist Hitze auf Minimum reduzieren und Deckel ruff. Zwischendurch mal Deckel lüften und schnuppern und Wasserdampfmenge beobachten, mit dem Löffel am Boden kratzen und gucken wieviel Wasser noch da ist.
Wenn man eher so persisch inspirierten Reis machen möchte (z.B. mit Langkornreis) ordentlich Butter beim zweiten Schritt rein zum Anbrutzeln.
Beim japanischen Reis, Wasser gleiche Messmethode, MIT Deckel aufkochen und gleich Hitze auf Minimum reduzieren. 10min so lassen. Ausschalten und 15-20min ziehen lassen.
Hier und da 'ne Prise Salz mit rein oder ein wenig Safran. Mehr nicht. (Oder dünne Kartoffelscheiben auf den Topfboden, wenn man persischen Reis macht, hmmmm lecker).

Man muss nur seinen Topf und Herd kennen, dann klappt das schon  Klar bißchen Übung, aber das ist wahrlich keine Zauberei, einfach nur regelmäßig kochen.

edit: wenn's bei euch klappt und schmeckt ist doch alles supi
Für mich wäre es auf Dauer nix.


----------



## Eyren (23. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Klar, hatte ich mal Fehlversuche.
> Meine Gattin sagt auch immer, dass sie mml Wasserangaben braucht bzw. versucht den Reis in "Tassen" abzumessen.
> 
> Aber ich kenn doch meine Töpfe bzw. deren Füllmenge. Kann doch abschätzen ob es für einen Abend reicht oder auch noch für das Mittagessen der Gattin am nächsten Tag.
> ...


Da wären wir aber wieder bei den verschiedenen Lebensweisen/Bedürfnissen.

Ich koche täglich 1-2 Portionen Reis. Entweder zum direkten Verzehr oder als Mealprep für den nächsten Tag.

Abgesehen von meiner Nachtruhe bin ich wochentags für 2std. Zu Hause. In dieser Zeit Dusche ich, koche, zocke, schaue Youtube, mache Papierkram. Was halt grade so anfällt. 

Und ja ich möchte in dieser Zeitspanne möglichst wenig mit meinen Töpfen zu tun haben. Daher ist für mich der Reiskocher als one Pot koch möglichkeit ideal.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2022)

Eine XFX RX 6600XT SWFT 210 (was für eine Bezeichnung...) aus dem Alternate Outlet über ebay. inkl. Gutscheinaktion* für 395€

300€-Energiepreispauschale gleich mal sinnvoll investiert um meine alte, ja schon sehr energieeffiziente Karte zu ersetzen. Jetzt ~220% Leistung bei ~125% Leistungsaufnahme im Vgl. zu meiner GTX 1060 

*(die wollen anscheinend eBay als B-Ware-Plattform stärker etablieren und haben jetzt das "Re-Store"-Programm aufgelegt. Sollte man mal drauf achten bei B-Ware, ob der jeweilige Händler dran teilnimmt, ist erkennbar an einem sehr kleinen Text, s. Beispielbild)


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2022)

Ein Chromebook als einfaches Web-Terminal für die Platzbuchung am Verein: 








						ASUS Chromebook C523 online kaufen | MediaMarkt
					

Entdecke das ASUS Chromebook C523 mit 15,6 Zoll Display im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt. Erfahre mehr und bestelle bequem online z




					www.mediamarkt.de
				



Wenn man damit so rum surft fühlt es sich überraschend fix an und es fasst sich auch halbwegs wertig an. Zusammen mit der "Kindersicherung" die nur explizit genehmigte Webseiten durch lässt sollte das seinem Zweck sehr gut gerecht werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2022)

Eine BahnCard 25, spontan im Zug. Weil mir beim Versuch des "Komfort Check-in" im Zug siedendheiß auffiel, dass meine alte BC Anfang des Monats abgelaufen war. 

Der Schaffner war zum Glück kulant und hat mir ein paar Minuten gegeben, damit ich die Buchung trotz typisch Zug-"guter" Internetverbindung noch schnell zuende machen kann. Phew.


----------



## psalm64 (26. März 2022)

Thermaltake View 51 TG ARGB








						Thermaltake View 51 TG ARGB ab € 202,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Thermaltake View 51 TG ARGB ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: N/A • Intern: 2x 2.5"/3.5" (quer, Laufwerksschienen), 2x 2.5" • Front I/O: 1x USB-C 3.0 (5Gb/s), … ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## TrueRomance (26. März 2022)

Ein paar Tage her aber bei mir gab es ein Paket Klingen, einen Rockwell 6s und den hübschen Barbaros TR-2 😍


----------



## Eyren (26. März 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ein paar Tage her aber bei mir gab es ein Paket Klingen, einen Rockwell 6s und den hübschen Barbaros TR-2 😍


Danke, endlich jemand der noch einen Rasierhobel nutzt.

Ich selber nutze zwar nur einen einfachen Gilettehobel, aber nur wenn es schnell gehen soll. Ansonsten ein klassisches Messer.

Ich freue mich aber immer wenn es noch Menschen gibt die eine Rasur nicht nur als Pflichterfüllung ansehen.


----------



## TrueRomance (27. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Danke, endlich jemand der noch einen Rasierhobel nutzt.
> 
> Ich selber nutze zwar nur einen einfachen Gilettehobel, aber nur wenn es schnell gehen soll. Ansonsten ein klassisches Messer.
> 
> Ich freue mich aber immer wenn es noch Menschen gibt die eine Rasur nicht nur als Pflichterfüllung ansehen.


Noch? Ne,ne, endlich! Der Systemrasierer wurde zur Qual und ich hab mich tatsächlich nur noch alle 2 Wochen rasiert. Jedesmal hat es mich extrem genervt. Rupfig, stressig, Rasurpickel, gestresste Haut. Dann wollte ich ne Alternative und hab vor einem halben Jahr einen Merkur 23c gekauft. Inklusive Pinsel und Seife. Es ist eine Offenbarung. Mittlerweile sind 6 Hobel im Bad und ich rasiere mich sogar gern. Jeder Hobel ist mit jeder Klinge anders. Das Prozedere macht Laune und die Seifen sind ein Traum. Schnell geht es mit dem Hobel noch nicht, ich nehme mir aber auch bewusst Zeit. 

Nur Geld hab ich naiverweise doch nicht gespart 😅


----------



## pedi (27. März 2022)

zwei halbe öttinger hell.


----------



## der_yappi (29. März 2022)

Nen 5l Kanister Castrol Motoröl - Inspektion ist zwar erst im Spätsommer, aber wer weiß ob da nicht auch der Preisschock zuschlägt
2x devolo 1200+ dLAN Adapter - einer von meinen bricht aktuell immer mal wieder mit der Verbindung ab. Sollte jetzt mal endlich die Kollegen in der Montage fragen ob die mir ein Cat-Kabel in der Wohnung (sauber) verlegen können


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2022)

Assassin's Creed: Valhalla für nen Zwanni im Ubi Spring Sale.


----------



## HisN (30. März 2022)

LG 42C2 OLED als Desktop-Ersatz^^


----------



## Blackout27 (31. März 2022)

HisN schrieb:


> LG 42C2 OLED als Desktop-Ersatz^^



Wirst du hier einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht veröffentlichen (mit Bildern)? 

Wenn ich hier schon mal was poste dann:
Playstation 3 Slim und unter anderem Dragon Ball Budokai HD ^^


----------



## HisN (31. März 2022)

Unwahrscheinlich.
Auf die schnelle kann ich nichts negatives sagen.
Schnelleres Panel als mein alter PG43UQ, der nur dem Namen nach 144hz bringt.
Besseres Schriftbild (Welten) als mein alter PG43UQ.
Kein Farben-Schmieren mehr.
Uniformität über den ganzen Bildschirm und keine Helligkeits- und Farbabfälle zum Rand hin.
Sattes Schwarz
Nicht so übertrieben hell (die ganzen Voreingestellten Modi des PG43UQ waren für die Tonne)
HDR macht jetzt tatsächlich (noch mehr) Spass.
Kann man benutzen. Mal schauen wie er sich über die Zeit macht.


----------



## Saberrider09 (31. März 2022)

Einen Dremel 4250, ein 5 Liter Kanister DP Ultra und ein Interner USB 2.0 Hub non NZXT


----------



## seventyseven (3. April 2022)

Nike React Infinity Run Flyknit 3
Judge Dredd the complete case files Vol 1 bis 5
Ein klassisches Rugbyhemd


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2022)

Wälllllllnnnääässsss!

Schön für 3 Stunden ein Spabereich für meine Frau und mich gebucht. Bissl Sauna, bissl Massage und bissl planschen.

Wirklich ein tolles Ding. Nennt sich MyWellness und bietet separate Räume mit Pool, Sauna etc. finde ich doch sehr angenehm mal nur zu zweit in der Sauna zu hocken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wälllllllnnnääässsss!
> 
> Schön für 3 Stunden ein Spabereich für meine Frau und mich gebucht. Bissl Sauna, bissl Massage und bissl planschen.
> 
> Wirklich ein tolles Ding. Nennt sich MyWellness und bietet separate Räume mit Pool, Sauna etc. finde ich doch sehr angenehm mal nur zu zweit in der Sauna zu hocken.


Masseure und Masseurinnen am Start?


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Masseure und Masseurinnen am Start?


Leider nein, lediglich eine Massageliege irgendwie mit Wasser. Bei den Preisen aber verständlich.

Uns stört es nicht da wir mehr Interesse an Ruhe, Sauna und dem Whirlpool haben. Einfach mal relaxen und entspannen.

War bei uns auch das Hauptargument nicht in die normale Sauna oder Spa zu gehen, die Ruhe. Einfach Zeit zu zweit verbringen ist uns wichtig, im regulären Spa ist man kaum alleine.


----------



## lucky1levin (4. April 2022)

Vor ca. 3 Monaten:

Intel Core i7-12700K
ASUS Z690 Prime P D4


----------



## kühlprofi (5. April 2022)

Asus ROG Thor 850P


----------



## Uziflator (6. April 2022)

Keychron K8 mit passender Handballenauflage


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. April 2022)

Zwei Tickets für die "Mystery of Banksy" - Ausstellung:





__





						The Mystery of Banksy - A Genius Mind - An Unauthorized Exhibition
					

Die brandneue Schau zu Ehren der Graffiti- und Kunst-Ikone Banksy!




					mystery-banksy.com


----------



## Saberrider09 (8. April 2022)

Phobya 24 Pin Überbrückungsadapter.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. April 2022)

Gran Turismo 7 und Forbidden West


----------



## psalm64 (9. April 2022)

Schrauben für meinen WaKü-Bau:


			https://smile.amazon.de/gp/product/B07FPGNTXD/
		



			https://smile.amazon.de/gp/product/B08P47JYCX/


----------



## der_yappi (10. April 2022)

Demnächst steht nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Spieleabend an.
Also mein *UNO Extreme* aus dem Schrank gefischt und festgestellt _"mist, Batterien drin vergessen"_
Und wie sollte es auch anders sein- ausgelaufen und die ganzen Kontakte sind nun Schrott.

Also die neue Version bestellt


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2022)

Sinnlos teuer, aber ich habe die JETZT aus Gründen und gleich 2x gebraucht:


			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B075VGRL8Z/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&aaxitk=ea1afe63196f310b86864e346f5bcccb&hsa_cr_id=8810695180402&pd_rd_plhdr=t&pd_rd_r=f37933cc-9bc4-4e85-b7aa-e649059f4477&pd_rd_w=VIXO1&pd_rd_wg=CWYSe&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_lsi4d_asin_0_img
		


Edit:
angekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banchou (11. April 2022)

Nike Phantom GT Fußballschuhe.

Da ja mittlerweile alles in China gefertigt wird ist es echt eine Qual geworden Fußballschuhe zu finden die vorne in der breite passen. Gefühlt ist alles für Ballerina´s gefertigt wo ein strammer Mitteleuropäer nicht mal ansatzweise reinpasst!


----------



## Caduzzz (11. April 2022)

Sayas (Klingenschutz aus Holz), u.a. für meine Gyutos 





__





						Kanetsune Saya Gyuto 21 cm
					

Houten Saya voor Japanse koksmessen / Gyuto. Met pin die het mes blokkeert zodat deze niet eruit kan vallen.




					www.meesterslijpers.nl
				







__





						Kazoku Saya voor een Gyuto tot 21 cm
					

Houten Saya voor Japanse koksmessen / Gyuto. Met pin die het mes blokkeert zodat deze niet eruit kan vallen.




					www.meesterslijpers.nl
				




edit: hatte Freitag abend bestellt und heute sind sie schon da (Amsterdam>Berlin), auch im Versand sind die meesterslijpers wirklich gut.
Aber die beiden Kanetsune Saya, welche ich bestellt habe, passen leider nicht wirklich für die angedachten Messer. Dabei sind die Messer schon dünn. Auch wenn die haptisch sehr gut sind, aber in das 21cm Gyuto Saya bekomme ich mit ein wenig gutem Willen max. ein flaches 18er Santoku rein.
Das andere Saya ist OK. Immer wieder eine Lotterie, da es oft zu wenig Angaben gibt  Am besten passten bisher noch die günstigen "no name" Sayas von japanny.com.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. April 2022)

Da hat sich meine Holde entschieden sich ein neues Fahrrad zu kaufen und was passiert? Ich sehe dieses Fahrrad 😍 jetzt kann mein Eisenschwein dann auch Mal in Rente.


----------



## chill_eule (17. April 2022)

https://www.amazon.de/Revell-24830-schneller-proportional-ferngesteuertes/dp/B07SSQS84H/ref=sr_1_5?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=1J6J5S5G70HC2&keywords=ferngesteuertes+auto+allrad+revell&qid=1650208553&refinements=p_36%3A2000-4000&rnid=389439011&sprefix=ferngesteuertes+auto+allrad+revell%2Caps%2C78&sr=8-5
		


Halber Preis, kann man nicht meckern.
Sohnemann hat vom Osterhasen nämlich auch ein RC Car bekommen, dann können wir zusammen durch die Gegend heizen  
Seins ist natürlich eher für Kinder und bei weitem nicht so schnell.
Dafür kann seins auch "über Kopf" fahren 
->


			https://www.amazon.de/Exost-20257-NC/dp/B07YQFZQTT/ref=sr_1_6?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=39OPAVGODNM3N&keywords=ferngesteuertes+auto+allrad+gr%C3%BCn&qid=1650209077&refinements=p_36%3A2000-3000&rnid=389439011&sprefix=ferngesteuertes+auto+allrad+gr%C3%BCn%2Caps%2C69&sr=8-6


----------



## Saberrider09 (17. April 2022)

Corsair Virtuoso Gaming Headset Wireless Gunmetal
5 Liter DP Ultra
Und wieder Kabel und jede Menge anderes Zeug für den PC.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2022)

Samsung PRO Plus 128GB microSDXC


----------



## psalm64 (20. April 2022)

LG UltraGear 34GN850-B
(Preis war gerade unter 700€ gefallen...)

Dafür die Ambient-Beleuchtung:
Farbwerk Nano extern
RGBpx Beleuchtungsset für PC-Gehäuse, 60 adressierbare LEDs
RGBpx LED-Strip 32 cm, Breite 10 mm, 15 adressierbare LEDs
+ ein paar zusätzliche Kabel.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. April 2022)

Musste mal wieder die Bandshirt-Bestände auffüllen. Je ein Shirt von
Rude Pride, Bishops Green und Komintern Sect.


----------



## kleinwe07 (21. April 2022)

Gekauft hab ich diese Hardware in den letzten 2 Jahren.

Athlon 3600
5000
2x 6000
Pentium E5400
Core To Duo E7300 und E7500
FX 4100
Mainboards insgesammt: 3x Asus 3x Gigabyte 1x Biostar. Bis auf das Biostar alle Ram Kompatibellisten vorhanden. Ersatz Ram für jedes System
Karten insgesammt: Custom Designs 5x ATI 6670, 4x 5870, 1x 4850, 3x Nvidia 8800GT. Original Treiber CDs
NEC Multisync LCD 1760NX, 2x 1970NX. Fujitsu Siemens Szenic View P 19-2, Dell Ultrasharp 1908FP
4x Saitek P1500 und 2x PS 2700
XP 32Bit
Bea Fon S-33 Handy


----------



## HisN (23. April 2022)

Retro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

Mal wieder ein paar fehlende Teile von Lego, hauptsächlich Technic.


----------



## Banchou (24. April 2022)

"Klaus Grillt" Gewürzmischung und nen neuen Anzündkamin. Der alte hats fast hinter sich.


----------



## compisucher (25. April 2022)

Am WE Zubehör für den neuen Rechenknecht meiner besseren Hälfte bestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kleinwe07 (26. April 2022)

HisN schrieb:


> Retro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der macht einfach ein feines we.



Hatte ich damals vor langer Zeit auch, davor noch kurz einen Atari Anfang der 90er.


Langzeitgedächtnis funktioniert bei mir.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. April 2022)

"King Arthur: Knight's Tale"


----------



## Schori (27. April 2022)

Ne KitchenAid Artisan 185. Morgen kommt sie an und ich freu mich schon wie bolle.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (27. April 2022)

Philips Domestic Appliances Senseo Original Plus CSA210/60 Kaffeepadmaschine (Kaffeestärkewahl, Kaffee Boost Technologie, aus recyceltem Plastik), schwarz​
im örtlichen expert markt, irgendwie bin von Online Bestellungen abgekommen


----------



## Belzebub13 (28. April 2022)

5800X3D


----------



## Blackout27 (28. April 2022)

Ich habe mir den LG GP950-B gegönnt. 
Dafür das man kaum etwas zu ihm im deutschsprachigen Raum gefunden hat, konnte er mich voll und ganz überzeugen   

Zusätzlich gab es noch 1 Monat Crunchyroll um Tokyo Revengers zu schauen. Alles in allen eine bisher sehr gute Woche


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. April 2022)

*AMD Ryzen 5800X3D*

Bereits eingebaut.
Ist zwar ein unvernünftiger kauf, vor allem jetzt wo die Preise noch hoch sind, aber was soll man machen wenn der Nerd in einem zu viel Macht hat, auch der Basteltrieb befriedigt werden will 
Du willst was neues, du willst was besseres, du willst testen, du braucht neue Erfahrungen, du kannst meiner Stimme nicht widerstehen


----------



## Banchou (30. April 2022)

Nachdem mein 0815 Grill nun nach 5 Jahren den Rost Tot stirbt kommt nächste Woche ein neuer
Schickling Premio XL II mit bissel  Zubehör.
Dann gehts ab inne Metro und erst mal schön Fleisch shoppen 
Das Wochenende wird sowas von ungesund


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. April 2022)

Ein Ecksofa für unsere älteste Tochter zum Einzug in ihre neue Wohnung ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2022)

Beyblade Burst Set und eine Perplexus Kugel für die Kids. Beides tolle Spielzeuge, an denen sogar Papa Spaß hat


----------



## compisucher (3. Mai 2022)

Wusste gar nicht, dass die Beyblade Kreisel noch im Handel sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass die Beyblade Kreisel noch im Handel sind.


Bei Amazon gibt es noch Sets.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass die Beyblade Kreisel noch im Handel sind.


Ich musste erstmal googeln was das überhaupt ist.


----------



## Kindercola (3. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich musste erstmal googeln was das überhaupt ist.


Mensch da haste was verpasst 

BTT: 
2x - Edelstahl Duschablagen ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich musste erstmal googeln was das überhaupt ist.


Meine Kids haben das bei nem Kind einer befreundeten Familie gesehen und waren hin und weg. Dachte erst, dass es ein neuer Trend sei, aber das gibt es wohl schon einige Jahre. Ich kannte es nämlich vorher auch nicht.
Seitdem wollen sie täglich den Anime dazu schauen und mit den Beyblades spielen. Muss aber sagen, dass es wirklich spaßig ist und ich den Reiz der Competition dahinter nachvollziehen kann. Saß auch gestern mit denen lange und 3...2...1...Beyblade Goooo!


----------



## blautemple (4. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Meine Kids haben das bei nem Kind einer befreundeten Familie gesehen und waren hin und weg. Dachte erst, dass es ein neuer Trend sei, aber das gibt es wohl schon einige Jahre. Ich kannte es nämlich vorher auch nicht.
> Seitdem wollen sie täglich den Anime dazu schauen und mit den Beyblades spielen. Muss aber sagen, dass es wirklich spaßig ist und ich den Reiz der Competition dahinter nachvollziehen kann. Saß auch gestern mit denen lange und 3...2...1...Beyblade Goooo!


Ich bin 96 geboren und gehöre voll zur Generation Beyblade und Yu-Gi-Oh! 

Krass das es das wohl immer noch gibt ^^


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Mai 2022)

Mein Sohn hat aktuell gerade Beyblade Burst Turbo geschaut... 
@Topic
Gerade spontan beim Einkaufen ein Waffeleisen gekauft.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Mensch da haste was verpasst


Gesehen habe ich die Dinger schon mal.
Kannte nur den Namen nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Mai 2022)

Einen Schwangerschaftstest 

Also im rein beruflichen Kontext. Arbeiten im sozialen Bereich bringt auch manchmal sowas mit sich


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Einen Schwangerschaftstest
> 
> Also im rein beruflichen Kontext. Arbeiten im sozialen Bereich bringt auch manchmal sowas mit sich


War gerade maximal verwirrt und musste nochmal schauen, welcher Thread das gerade ist...


----------



## chill_eule (4. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Einen Schwangerschaftstest


Fortsetzung dann hier?






						Der "Was freut euch grade total" Thread
					

Ich freue mich, dass ich wieder im Forum Aktiv sein darf, und endlich wieder ein paar Beiträge verfassen kann.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Fortsetzung dann hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdirbt zwar die humorig-rumblödelige Stimmung, aber: eventuelle Teenager-Schwangerschaft, zustande gekommen auf der Flucht aus der Ukraine, im Kontext einer doch sehr konservativ-christlichen Gesellschaft...  Ich glaube, da wird im Fall der Fälle die Stimmung nicht so freudig sein.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Mai 2022)

Ja, wenn man im sozialen Bereich arbeitet, in Wohngruppen - Betreutem Wohnen etc., da kann so ein Test und das Zustandekommen dafür ganz schön mies sein.  
Naja, weiß/kennt auch nicht Jeder, deshalb denke ich, dass das nicht bös gemeint war.

btt: bei meinem "Lieblings-Japanischen-Lebensmittelladen" heute Panko- Soyasoßen und Etc. Nachschub gekauft  yummy


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Mai 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man im sozialen Bereich arbeitet, in Wohngruppen - Betreutem Wohnen etc., da kann so ein Test und das Zustandekommen dafür ganz schön mies sein.
> Naja, weiß/kennt auch nicht Jeder, deshalb denke ich, dass das nicht bös gemeint war.
> [...]



Nee, das wollte ich auch niemandem unterstellen 

Aber um wieder zu angenehmeren Dingen und back-to-Topic zu kommen: eine Woche Sardinien.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Mai 2022)

Mein Kleiner wird dieses Jahr eingeschult, daher eine Schultüte zum selber basteln.


----------



## Schori (4. Mai 2022)

Hab mir den KitchenAid Gemüseschneider für die Küchenmaschine geholt.


----------



## m0rpheus857 (4. Mai 2022)

Heute sind die ersten beiden Teile für den neuen PC angekommen. Habe jetzt x Jahre keinen PC mehr gebaut und zum Zocken Konsolen benutzt ABER ich habe wieder ultra Bock auf das "Schrauben" und am PC zocken.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (5. Mai 2022)

Einen Dremel.
Ich musste den Wasserhahn in der Küche wechseln und die Mutter unten war so derbst verrostet, dass sie sich auch nach einer halben Flasche WD40 und Prügel mit nem Hammer nicht rühren wollte.
Ich bin kein großer Heimwerker, aber das Ding wegzuflexen war verdammt befriedigend.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Mai 2022)

Ein neues Smarti, Samsung Galaxy S22+ und eine passende sehr dünne Hülle aus Carbon (zumindest sieht es so aus).

Die Hülle brauche ich eigentlich nur, weil ohne Hülle ist mir das Teil zu glitschig, der Schwachsinn das die Rückseite aus Glas sein muss ist doch quatsch, dann ist noch das Bruchrisiko größer.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2022)

1 Paar Tennisschuhe (zu Tagespreisen aktuell  )
1 Tennis Polo 
1 Tennis Hoody 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (7. Mai 2022)

2x neue Badeshorts
meine Mum im Voraus zum Muttertag eingeladen - Essen und anschließend ins Eiscafé
Urlaub für den Sommer gebucht - 12 Tage Rundreise durch Schottland im August


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2022)

Nix spannendes, aber trotzdem in freudiger Erwartung, weil dann mein "Ben Nevis Advanced" bald durch seinen *großen* Bruder "Brocken 2" ersetzt wird:









						Alpenföhn AM4/AM5 UpgradeKit ab € 4,79 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alpenföhn AM4/AM5 UpgradeKit ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Montage-Kit • Kompatibilität: Brocken ECO Advanced, Alpenföhn Brocken 3, Brocken 3 Black Edition, Br… ✔ Zubehör ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2022)

Ein Dell Latitude 7390 mit 8th Gen i5, also so einen:
https://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Dell-Latitude-7390-i5-8350U-SSD-256-GB-Laptop.289964.0.html 
Für unter 350€


----------



## HisN (12. Mai 2022)

Für meinen Amiga-2000:

RGBtoHDMI Platine für den Video-Slot und passenden Raspi Zero. Der greift das alte analoge Signal ab und macht ein Bild draus, das aktuelle Monitore verstehen. 
Buddah IDE-Controller (inkl. 40-Pol IDE-Kabel und IDE to SATA-Adapter) um eine MTron Mobi anzuklemmen. 
Gotek Floppy Emulator (Floppydisks hin und her, es gibt kaum noch welche und das Handling ist unterirdisch).
8MB FastRAM Karte
2MB Chipram-Erweiterung 
Pistorm CPU-Emulator und dazu passend einen Raspi 3A+ 
3 32GB CF-Cards für die beiden Raspis. Wobei zwei für verschiedene CPU-Emulationen genutzt werden.
Einen Serial to USB-Adapter für eine Maus
Einen Seriellen JoyStick 
Ein paar Ersatz-Chips und Kabel 



Alter .. dafür kaufen sich andere einen kompletten neuen Rechner ... ich bin so bescheuert.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2022)

Ich versteh da nur _nerdporn_ @HisN 
Aber klingt gut


----------



## taks (13. Mai 2022)

Eine neue Ölpumpe für meine Husqvarna 272XP.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Mai 2022)

5x Lustige Taschenbücher aus der "Classix" Serie mit den Carl Barks Comics drin


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Mai 2022)

PoE Switch für den Aussenbereich.. gar nicht so einfach was zu finden das zwischen -20 und +50 Grad spezifiziert ist...


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2022)

Die "GEO Epoche"-Ausgabe zu Byzanz. Zug- Lektüre.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2022)

- Samsung HW-Q950A/ZG für 745€ (inkl. Cashback)
- Arrival (4K UHD + Blu-ray)
- Spider-Man: A New Universe (4K UHD + Blu-ray)


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (28. Mai 2022)

Für die PS5
Samsung 980 Pro 1TB
ElecGear Heatsink

Edit
E-Reader + Stylus + Case, 2 SD Karten


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2022)

3 Monate Game-Pass für 1€


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juni 2022)

LG OLED55C28LB für 1449€


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juni 2022)

Eines der (kleinen) Eaglemoss Star Trek-Modelle aus Metallguss. Mal gucken, wie die Qualität ist. Habe mir natürlich das schönste ST-Raumschiff aller Zeiten ausgesucht.






						U.S.S. Excelsior NCC-2000 Raumschiff Modell mit deutschem Magazin #5 Eaglemoss Star Trek - Eaglemoss Magazin deutsch - Raumschiffe - Star Trek
					

<p><span>Die Excelsior hatte ihren ersten Auftritt in Star Trek III.</span></p> <p><span>Für<span> Star Trek VI</span>: Das unentdeckte Land wurde sie überarbeitet, dem Kommando von Captain Sulu unterstellt und bildet nun die Vorlage f&uum




					www.filmwelt-center.com


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> 5x Lustige Taschenbücher aus der "Classix" Serie mit den Carl Barks Comics drin


Hast du das hier schon gelesen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis heute mein All-Time Favourite! 

@ Topic

Als Geburtstagsgeschenk: 








						Harley Quinn Baseballschläger - Suicide Squad
					

Harley Quinn Baseballschläger - Suicide Squad - Batman




					www.noble-collection.de


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaffemaschina...


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juni 2022)

Kickbox-Set für meinen Sohn bestehend aus Handschuhbandagen, Schienbeinschoner und natürlich Boxhandschuhen.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juni 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> 5x Lustige Taschenbücher aus der "Classix" Serie mit den Carl Barks Comics drin


Die Bände 6-10 aus eben dieser Reihe


----------



## Eyren (9. Juni 2022)

Nen Fahrrad.

Das Carver Gravel 100

Hoffe das macht mir mehr Spaß auf Kölner Straßen als mein Rennrad.

Und 350km bis zu meinen Eltern stehen ja auch bald noch an.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2022)

Das IST doch ein Rennrad mit etwas dickerer Bereifung   
Solang zumindest 28mm Reifen auf das vorhandene RR passen sehe ich ein Gravel Bike dazu als reine Marketingfalle.


----------



## Eyren (10. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das IST doch ein Rennrad mit etwas dickerer Bereifung
> Solang zumindest 28mm Reifen auf das vorhandene RR passen sehe ich ein Gravel Bike dazu als reine Marketingfalle.


Naja gegenüber meinem Rennrad bietet es doch ein paar Änderungen.

Jetzt mal von der minimal anderen Rahmenform abgesehen, da bin ich bei dir das ist Marketing*,  hat das Carver im Rahmen verlegte Seilzüge. Ist halt für mich interessant da eine kleine Bikepackingtour ansteht mit geplanten 2 Outdoor Übernachtungen.

Da zählt jede Möglichkeit der Befestigung.

Mein oller Renner hat noch Felgenbremsen, funktionieren natürlich tadellos aber bei einer mehrtägigen Tour mit diversen Höhenmetern und möglichen Wetterwechseln war mir ein Upgrade auf Scheiben wichtig.

Schnellspanner.... tolle Sache man spart wirklich Zeit aber muss auch Kompromisse eingehen. Ich stelle einfach immer wieder fest das mein Renner insbesondere an der Hinterachse zuviel spiel hat. Gefühlt verziehe ich mit dem Schnellspanner meinen Rahmen oder das Rad hat Spiel wenn ich mal über ein Staubkorn fahre.

Die Steckachse sitzt halt einfach. Und das bei jedem aus- und Einbau wieder gleich.

Ob auch breitere schlappen auf meinen Renner passen? Möglich, nicht viel größere aber machbar. Hab ich nur nie getestet da zuviele Sachen mich mittlerweile vom "reinen" Rennrad, zumindest in der Qualität wie ich es besitze, ab bringt.

Ich mein klar ich bekomm in meinem Budgetrahmen von 1500€ wohl auch ein RR mit meinen Anforderungen. Allerdings bräucht ich dann noch ein Satz Laufräder mit breiteren Schlappen.

Ich wage das Abenteuer "Hybrid" einfach mal und denke als Pendlerrad und Bikepackingesel wird mir ein Gravel mehr Vorteile bieten als ein reines RR.

*Natürlich ist es nicht nur Marketing. Die Fachleute sind sich wohl einig das die leicht angepasste Rahmengeometrie Vorteile bei Langstrecke bringen. Ist nur für den Ottonormalfahrer irrelevant da das Fahrrad seltenst über 50km am Stück genutzt wird.

€dit sagt:

Ein Punkt wäre noch bei Rahmengeometrie/Aufbau mein Körperbau. Die gängigen RR sind so bei 100kg Zuladung angesiedelt, ich alleine bringe 107kg auf die Waage. Da ist also nicht mehr viel Luft zum packen. Das Carver wird mit 120kg angegeben.

Auf dem Gravelrahmen hat man eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition, weniger sportlich aber angenehmer zu hocken bei meinem Fassförmigen Oberkörper.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Auf dem Gravelrahmen hat man eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition, weniger sportlich aber angenehmer zu hocken bei meinem Fassförmigen Oberkörper.


Mir ist eine aufrechte Sitzposition auch immer wichtig. Ich kann es nicht ab auf dem Fahrrad zu liegen.

Was mir bei diesen modernen Fahrrädern immer wieder auffällt, dass die Leute ohne Schutzbleche fahren.
Teilweise sogar bei schlechten Wetter. Würde mir niemals einfallen.


----------



## Eyren (10. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ist eine aufrechte Sitzposition auch immer wichtig. Ich kann es nicht ab auf dem Fahrrad zu liegen.
> 
> Was mir bei diesen modernen Fahrrädern immer wieder auffällt, dass die Leute ohne Schutzbleche fahren.
> Teilweise sogar bei schlechten Wetter. Würde mir niemals einfallen.


Dafür gibt's dann ja 

Bikepacking

Da bleibt auch der Rücken/Po trocken.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's dann ja
> 
> Bikepacking
> 
> Da bleibt auch der Rücken/Po trocken.


Da bleibe ich lieber bei klassischen Schutzblechen.


----------



## Eyren (10. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da bleibe ich lieber bei klassischen Schutzblechen.


LAAAAANNNNGGGGGGGWEEEEEIIIIIILLLLIGGGG!


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> LAAAAANNNNGGGGGGGWEEEEEIIIIIILLLLIGGGG!


Finde ich nicht.


----------



## psalm64 (10. Juni 2022)

Backforce One Plus
Gestern aufgebaut, muss mich noch etwas dran gewöhnen, aber auf den ersten Sitz sitzt es sich ziemlich gut drauf.
Im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Stuhl, kann man da so ein paar mehr Sachen verstellen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

Alu-Jalousien für Arbeitszimmer und Küche. 

Und was meinen letzten hier vermerkten Kauf angeht (das kleine Eaglemoss-Modell der U. S. S. Excelsior): wirklich nett gemacht! Ich glaube, ich werde mir noch ein paar mehr von den Schiffchen holen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Alu-Jalousien für Arbeitszimmer und Küche.
> 
> Und was meinen letzten hier vermerkten Kauf angeht (das kleine Eaglemoss-Modell der U. S. S. Excelsior): wirklich nett gemacht! Ich glaube, ich werde mir noch ein paar mehr von den Schiffchen holen.


Thomas Mann im Hintergrund... Retraumatisierung vom Abi... 

Der Mann mit den verschachtelsten Sätzen aller Zeiten und Rekordhalter in "Wie viele Kommata bekomme ich in einen niemals enden wollenden Satz unter"^^

Liest du das wirklich freiwillig?


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2022)

@AzRa-eL Nennen wir es ein.... "Langzeitprojekt" 😅


----------



## psalm64 (13. Juni 2022)

@AzRa-eL @HenneHuhn Also ich finde die Kafka Bücher da VIEL schlimmer.
Ich wurde so mit Kafka gequält in der Schule, das ich mich in Prag geweigert habe ins Kafka-Haus zu gehen...

Gestern zugeschlagen, bevor die Preiserhöhungen von Lego in den nächsten Monaten zuschlägt:








						LEGO® Gaming - Horizon Forbidden West: Langhals Horizon Forbidden West: Tallneck 76989 (2022) (Stand: 28.12.2022)
					

Angebote ab 59,99 € ✔ 33% / 30,00 € gespart ✔ LEGO® 76989 Gaming Horizon Forbidden West: Langhals (2022) bei 36 Online-Händlern im brickmerge Preisvergleich. (Stand: 28.12.2022) Bilde die größte Maschine der Horizon-Welt nach




					www.brickmerge.de
				











						LEGO® Icons - Ghostbusters™ ECTO-1 10274 (2020) (Stand: 28.12.2022)
					

Angebote ab 153,44 € ✔ 36% / 86,55 € gespart ✔ LEGO® 10274 Advanced Models Ghostbusters™ ECTO-1 (2020) bei 34 Online-Händlern im brickmerge Preisvergleich. (Stand: 28.12.2022) Was werden Sie bauen? Den ECTO-1!




					www.brickmerge.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

Habe noch nie ein Buch von Kafka gelesen, also Schande über mein Haupt! Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass man gewisse Weltliteratur-Werke gelesen haben sollte, aber ich ende dann doch wieder lieber bei aktueller Literatur.

@topic

Neue Fuß- und Handbandagen für's Kickboxen.

Veganer Proteinshake mit Kokosgeschmack 

Und ein Festseifen-Set bestehend aus 12 fancy Sorten wie Argan, Oudh, Schlamm & Salz vom Toten Meer, afrikanische schwarze Seife, aktivkohle usw.


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2022)

Schon mal einen neuen Sattel für das neue Fahrrad.

Ich hatte noch nie einen guten Standardsattel drauf also wird diesmal direkt davor neu gekauft bevor der Po weh tut.

Dieser

SQLabs

ist es geworden. Vorher extra nochmal nachmessen lassen, denke der sollte gut gehen.


----------



## psalm64 (13. Juni 2022)

Spoiler: bzgl Kafka






AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habe noch nie ein Buch von Kafka gelesen, also Schande über mein Haupt! Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass man gewisse Weltliteratur-Werke gelesen haben sollte, aber ich ende dann doch wieder lieber bei aktueller Literatur.


Kein Verlust mbMn. Eigentlich sollten die ja auch vernichtet werden...


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juni 2022)

Sony XR-75X92J nachdem ich mich nun doch davon abbringen lies nen 85 Zöller zu kaufen.​


----------



## HisN (25. Juni 2022)

haha ... ob Du das nicht in ein paar Tagen bereuen wirst^^ Mir ist der 85er inzwischen zu klein^^
Nein, viel Spaß mit dem Ding


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2022)

Steam Deck 256 GB


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

Antichamber im Steam Summersale


----------



## psalm64 (26. Juni 2022)

LEGO® Minecraft 21161 Die Crafting-Box 3.0


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juni 2022)

Karten für ein Open-Air-Konzert der Ärzte.


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2022)

Roland RA50 für mein Retro-Amiga^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juni 2022)

Mal wieder fehlende Lego Teile 

Die Baggerschaufel mit 2€ ging noch klar, aber die kleinen, gelben Pneumatik-Zylinder sind anscheinend ziemlich selten und kosten 7€ das Stück


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mal wieder fehlende Lego Teile


Baust du selbst Lego oder ist das für den Nachwuchs?


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juni 2022)

Da der Lütte erst 5 (bald 6) ist: Beides   

Papa darf in erster Linie aber nur die Teile suchen, die Junior dann zusammenbaut


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juni 2022)

Nice  Lego hat mir auch immer viel Spaß gemacht, vor allem Lego Technic. 8275 und 8436 waren zwei meiner Lieblingssets... Hätte ich mehr Zeit, würde ich wohl immer noch Lego bauen. Ich hatte mal nen Panzer angefangen


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juni 2022)

Wir bauen grad die 8837.
Und von dem oldschool Kram hab ich noch viel mehr ^^

Leider sind durch einen Umzug ein großer Teil meiner Legosammlung verloren gegangen 
Also grad so spezielle Teile fehlen immer mal wieder.

Da wir auf die "neuen" Teile warten müssen, haben wir spontan angefangen einen Bus _Marke Eigenbau_ zu kreieren 
(Bzw.: Papa _kreiert_, Sohnemann guckt zu und freut sich über das Endergebniss )


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juni 2022)

Die früheren Lego- (Technic-) Sets waren halt einfach auch gut und boten einige Funktionen für das Geld. Da hat Lego leider mittlerweile stark nachgelassen und auch die Qualität war schon mal besser.

Meine letzten Sets waren 8043 (das einzige Set, das ich mir selbst gekauft habe - alle anderen hab ich geschenkt bekommen... Hatte ne geile Kindheit ) und das 8547 Mindstorms. Mega cool 

Der Panzer, den ich mal begonnen habe, sollte irgendwann mal so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juni 2022)

Die neuen _glatten_ Lego Technic Träger sind ein graus.
Und dann gibts ja mittlerweile auch so viele Spezialteile, die quasi nur in einem Modell Anwendung finden...

Ich mag das alte irgendwie lieber, das bietet mMn. mehr Raum für Kreativität


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich mag das alte irgendwie lieber, das bietet mMn. mehr Raum für Kreativität


Und es ist stabiler  die Technic-Bricks (das gelbe, lange Teil im Panzer) haben viel mehr Material als die Technic-Liftarms (der ganze Rest). Aber mit letzteren lässt sich kompakter bauen... hat irgendwie alles Vor- und Nachteile. Aber generell würde ich mir einen gesunden Mix aus beidem wünschen. Im Bulldozer (8275) war das der Fall und das Teil ist stabil wie sau... Ich hab damit immer meine ganzen Legos auf einen Haufen geschoben und dann mit Kutterschaufel und Kehrwisch in meine Lego-Box getan


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juni 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> stabil wie sau


Also ein Legostein, in welcher Form auch immer, ist mir noch nie kaputt gegangen.

Es sei denn ich hab es forciert, weil ich bspw. einen 7er oder 9er brauchte, die es einfach nicht gibt (gab?)
Also Säge raus und: "Was nicht passt, wir passend gemacht!"
Gleiches Spiel mit der Bohrmaschine, wenn irgendwo ein Loch fehlte.
Mit Sekundenkleber hab ich auch so manche _mod_ erstellt 

Aber mein letztes neues Set ist auch bestimmt 20 Jahre her, deshalb hab ich nur einmal mit den neuen "Liftarms" bei einem geschenkten Modell kontakt gehabt. Fürchterlich... die passen sonst nirgends rein


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juni 2022)

Wenn man nicht aufpasst und drauf tritt, kann schon mal ein Steinchen kaputt gehen ^^ Die Liftarms sind gar nicht so schlecht, aber einer meiner  hat irgendwie mal ganz viele kleine Sprünge bekommen (ohne drauftreten )

Das meinte ich damit, dass die Qualität nachlässt.


----------



## seventyseven (26. Juni 2022)

Spiderman Miles Morales Ultimate für die PS5


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juni 2022)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht aufpasst und drauf tritt


Meine Mutter ist früher ständig (und laut fluchend) auf meine Legos getreten, _weil sie nicht aufgepasst hat_ 

Aber da ist nie was kaputt gegangen, außer den Füßen meiner Mama


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juni 2022)

Das war bei mir auch so... mein Dad hatte aber immer Hausschuhe an, die waren nicht so nachgiebig


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Juni 2022)

Neue Pad's für meine PS2 ...


----------



## psalm64 (26. Juni 2022)

@chill_eule 
Wo kaufst Du Deine Einzelteile? Ich vermute den Lego Einzelteile-Shop und den bricklink Shop und Konsorten kennst Du, oder?


----------



## chill_eule (27. Juni 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Lego Einzelteile-Shop und den bricklink Shop


+ oft/meist auf ebay.

Ja, danke, ich kenne inzwischen *viele* Quellen 

Diese vermaledeiten Pneumatikzylinder waren aber nicht günstiger zu kriegen als oben erwähnt


----------



## psalm64 (27. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Diese vermaledeiten Pneumatikzylinder waren aber nicht günstiger zu kriegen als oben erwähnt


Kenne ich...
Ich habe die Tage das Paris Architecture umgebaut. (Parlament raus, Museum in die Mitte und Notre Dame rechts eingefügt)
Und das eine Teil was ich dafür eigentlich geplant hatte, gab es in Tan nur in einem Set oder so ähnlich und kostet normalerweise 5€+. Für ein 1x2 Mini-Teil. (Das Teil gaaaanz rechts in gold)


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juni 2022)

@psalm64 Lego Kratos 😍


----------



## psalm64 (27. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @psalm64 Lego Kratos 😍


Leider kein Lego, sondern ein Nachbau von firestartoys.
Aber ist schon schick, das stimmt.
Kratos war/ist Teil der Scion-Kampagne die ich aktuell spiele. Der Typ im Anzug ist mein Spielercharakter (japanischer Raijin-Nachkomme) und die Figur daneben ist Gullveig, inzwischen seine Frau. 
Im vorletzten Abenteuer waren wir viel in Paris unterwegs, unter anderem am Eifelturm und bei Notre Dame.


----------



## taks (27. Juni 2022)

Meine Lektüre für den Juli:
Führen Leisten Leben - Fredmund Malik


----------



## Banchou (27. Juni 2022)

2 TB Crucial MX500 SSD


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juni 2022)

Hab mir Ersatz für mein (fast) 4 Jahre altes Handy gegönnt:

Motorola Edge 20 Lite
kwmobile BumperCase für das Handy
256GB Samsung EVO Select Micro SDXC Karte
Von Amazon noch den 10€ App Gutschein mitgenommen und mit die *James Bond* BluRay Collection dadurch vergünstigt gegönnt (76€ statt 86€)

Update 30.06.2022
Und noch die aktuelle Version von *ON1 PhotoRAW* in der Sommer-Aktion für unter 60€
Mal hoffen das der performanter ist als Luminar.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2022)

- Razer Viper 8K Hz
- Vebos Standfuss für Samsung HW-Q950A 2er Set
- Sony NP-BX1 Akku
- Samsung PRO Plus 128GB microSDXC inkl. USB-Kartenleser
- Interstellar (4K UHD + Blu-ray)


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juli 2022)

Gestern eine Seagate IronWolf Pro mit 8TB 
Schöne und schnelle Platte.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MG42 (8. Juli 2022)

Corsair Venegance 32GiB DDR3 3200 schwarz (ohne RGB Bling Bling)
Sagt mal, ist es "normal", dass sich die Käufe von "normalen" Onlineshops wie Mindfactory, alternate etc lange hinziehen? Gibt es ein hohes Paketaufkommen oder warum braucht das 3 Tage vom Erhalt des Geldes bis zum Versenden und dann gestern DHL: "Die Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt. Sobald die Sendung von uns bearbeitet wurde, erhalten Sie weitere Informationen." Und seitdem 30h+ nix neues...
Mindfactory habe ich storniert weil es meiner Meinung nach zu lange im Lager rumlag.
Will ja nix sagen, Amazon und die ganze Marketplace Geschichte... selbst non prime ist verdammt schnell.
Warum schaffen es die verdammten anderen Shops nicht ihre Kadenz zu erhöhen, pennen die?


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Juli 2022)

MG42 schrieb:


> Warum schaffen es die verdammten anderen Shops nicht ihre Kadenz zu erhöhen, pennen die?


Ist es mittlerweile so weit, dass wir am nächsten Tag unsere Waren unbedingt brauchen weil sonst die Welt untergeht? Amazon arbeitet mit unglaublich viel Druck und Sanktionen. Alles benötigt seine Zeit und die sollte man den Shops auch einräumen.


----------



## MG42 (9. Juli 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ist es mittlerweile so weit, dass wir am nächsten Tag unsere Waren unbedingt brauchen weil sonst die Welt untergeht? Amazon arbeitet mit unglaublich viel Druck und Sanktionen. Alles benötigt seine Zeit und die sollte man den Shops auch einräumen.


Ja, fünf Tags sind eine lange Wartezeit... oder nicht...


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Juli 2022)

Wir haben echt viele Sorgen….
ich frag mich eher warum jemand wo kauft und in Vorauskasse geht? Gekauft wird entweder auf Rechnung oder gar nicht… 
und wem die Wartezeiten zu lange sind, der darf ja gerne in den Logistikzentren oder bei den Kurierfahrern zu fairen und gerechten Löhnen aushelfen gehen….


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

MG42 schrieb:


> Ja, fünf Tags sind eine lange Wartezeit... oder nicht...


Hast du denn mal dort angefragt wieso es so lange dauert? Meine Mindfactory Lieferungen bisher haben nie so lange gedauert.


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hast du denn mal dort angefragt wieso es so lange dauert? Meine Mindfactory Lieferungen bisher haben nie so lange gedauert.


Mindfactory stellt deinen Warenkorb nicht zurück, ist einer deiner bestellten Artikel nicht lieferbar, wird gewartet bis er da ist. In der Zeit kann allerdings ein anderer Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar sein usw.
Da hilft in der Regel eine kurze Mail.



MG42 schrieb:


> Ja, fünf Tags sind eine lange Wartezeit... oder nicht...


Für unsere ungeduldige Gesellschaft scheinbar ja. Da muss alles jetzt und sofort passieren, verfügbar sein und geliefert werden. Das hat Amazon offensichtlich gut hinbekommen.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juli 2022)

Ein Hotelzimmer in der Nähe vom Frankfurter Flughafen...
Nachdem KLM meine Flugzeit von 14h auf 10h vorgezogen hat muss ich laut Reisebüro am besten 3-4h früher da sein - und mit dem ICE von KA nach FRA würde es einfach an dem Morgen zu knapp.
Also einen Tag früher anreisen und im Hotel pennen.

Habe ein "günstiges" für um die 130€ / Nacht ohne Frühstück gefunden (Essen hätte zeitlich nicht gereicht)
Die Hotels direkt im Flughafen waren bei 400€ pro Nase und Nacht...


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juli 2022)

Zwei Lego-Sets für die Kids:

1. Iron Man und das Chaos durch den Iron Monger

2. Doctor Strange - Duell mit Gargantos


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Juli 2022)

Eine RX6800 im Referenz Design.
Mal sehen ob ich damit glücklich werde


----------



## Anno2020 (11. Juli 2022)

Nach fast 4 Jahren Spulenfiepen aus der Hölle, hab ich mich gestern endlich dazu entschlossen mit einer Kartonrolle unter meinen Schreibtisch zu kriechen und der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.  Wider Erwarten ist es das Netzteil. Als Ersatz hab ich mir jetzt ein Seasonic Focus PX-550 bestellt.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Juli 2022)

Huawei Nova i8 in Starry Black


----------



## Tschetan (12. Juli 2022)

Virpil Joystick.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juli 2022)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B09715W8G1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B08G4CKL16/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JPYYHWO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


Das erste Mal Prime Day für mich, hach ist das aufregend 

Ach ja, und ich hab noch ein paar Games abgestaubt ^^


----------



## Tschetan (12. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B09715W8G1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante Mischung!


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juli 2022)

Eins davon brauchte ich.
Eins wird ein Geschenk.
Eins war eher _haben wollen_.

Darfst gerne raten, was was ist ^^


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Juli 2022)

Den Rucksack hast du gebraucht, den TV gewollt und der Bagger wird ein Geschenk. Passt doch


----------



## Tschetan (12. Juli 2022)

Fernseher,  Rucksack, Bagger


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juli 2022)

@Bios-Overclocker hat gewonnen 

Aber nix, außer "Daumen hoch"


----------



## Tschetan (12. Juli 2022)

Es hatte etwas reizendes an sich, dich mit Lego in Verbindung zu bringen.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juli 2022)

Als Kind/Jugendlicher war ich Lego freak.

Hier wächst aber inzwischen die nächste Generation ran, die ja nicht für immer nur mit Papas 20-30 Jahre alten Lego Steinen bauen kann.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Juli 2022)

Und selbst wenn man in dem Alter mal wieder Lego basteln möchte wäre auch nichts dabei. Habe ich mir schon mal überlegt als mir echt langweilig war.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juli 2022)

Ich bau halt jetzt gern mit meinem Sohn mal was zusammen


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

Legos sind zeitlos und selbst ich, sitze mit meinen Söhnen manchmal und baue random Sachen zusammen, weil es einfach befriedigend ist. Ich würde mir gerne auch selber paar Sets kaufen, die ich mir in mein Home Office/Man Cave stellen würde, aber leider sind meine Objekte der Begierde immer so unverschämt teuer


----------



## HisN (12. Juli 2022)

Wir sind eher die Rabeneltern  
Die Kids haben heute Fire HD 8 zum Amazon Prime Day bekommen.


----------



## seventyseven (13. Juli 2022)

https://www.amazon.es/dp/B09BK7GJ9Y27€+6-9€ Porto für die Collectors Edition von NGE.

Meine wurde eben abgeschickt.

Wer dafür in letzter Zeit Vollpreis bezahlt hat tut mir ja fast schon Leid...


----------



## TrueRomance (16. Juli 2022)

Der R41 Titanium. Unglaublich schön, aber noch etwas zickig und durchaus herausfordernd. Das Ergebnis aber ist beeindruckend.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (16. Juli 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Der R41 Titanium. Unglaublich schön, aber noch etwas zickig und durchaus herausfordernd. Das Ergebnis aber ist beeindruckend.


Musste grad mal nachrechnen und ich glaube, ich habe mich vor dreizehn Jahren das letzte Mal glatt rasiert.

Wenn ich jetzt sowas ansetze, kommt wahrscheinlich die Haut mit. 


Aber ein echt schickes Gerät!


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Juli 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt sowas ansetze, kommt wahrscheinlich die Haut mit.


Du brauchst nur das richtige Arbeitsgerät 😅

Bart brauch ich nicht probieren, das wird nix. Nassrasur ist die einzige Option und dank der Hobelei macht es sogar Spaß. Nur der Geldbeutel muss etwas leiden 😅


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. Juli 2022)

Vier Detektiv Conan Filme. Um genau zu sein Film Nr. 11 (Die azurblaue Piratenflagge), Film Nr. 14 (Das verlorene Schiff im Himmel), Film Nr. 19 (Die Sonnenblumen des Infernos) und Film Nr. 22 (Zero, der Vollstrecker), limited Edition.

Die Sammlung wächst


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juli 2022)

Ich habe eben was gemacht, was ich noch nie im Leben gemacht habe: Ein Parfüm blind gekauft.

Eros von Versace.

War im Angebot und soll wohl ein No Brainer sein. Bin mal gespannt😅
Und wer weiß, vielleicht wird es so dann auch noch was mit ner 2. Frau (Ich bin Muslim, ich darf das)


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> War im Angebot und soll wohl ein No Brainer sein. Bin mal gespannt😅


"No Brainer"? Sterben davon Gehirnzellen ab?  


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und wer weiß, vielleicht wird es so dann auch noch was mit ner 2. Frau (Ich bin Muslim, ich darf das)


Mir hat mal ein Muslim gesagt, dass man laut Koran, mehrere Frauen haben darf. Aber man muß *jede* absolut *gleich* behandeln.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir hat mal ein Muslim gesagt, dass man laut Koran, mehrere Frauen haben darf. Aber man muß *jede* absolut *gleich* behandeln.


Natürlich. Kriegen beide 100 Euro Taschengeld im Monat von mir und gut ist^^


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2022)

Meine Lektüre für den August:
Getting Things Done - David Allen
The Subtle Art of Not Giving a F*ck - Mark Manson


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2022)

Nachtrag: Parfüm gefällt mir nicht. 
Notiz an mich: Nie mehr ein Parfüm blind kaufen🙈


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Notiz an mich: Nie mehr ein Parfüm blind kaufen🙈


Die Augen darfst du schon zumachen beim Kauf, aber die Nase nicht  

@ Topic
Für ein Schnäppchen die neue Cobi Yamato auf Amazon.de. Aber über eine Zwischenhändler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2022)

- The Green Knight Mediabook (4K Ultra-HD + Blu-ray)
- Xiaomi Smart Band 7


----------



## TrueRomance (22. Juli 2022)

Mal wieder ein Testpaket Rasierklingen 😍


----------



## Steamhammer (23. Juli 2022)

Eine Glock31...samt 15 Schächtelchen Munition und ein nettes FAB Scorpus Holster gabs auch noch dazu ...  (und ja, ich hab nen Darfschein )


----------



## der_yappi (30. Juli 2022)

Habe gerade die Abrechnung meiner Visakarte für den Schottlandurlaub gesehen...
Eintritte, Essen, Pub, Fahrkarten, Trinken / Essen für Unterwegs, Andenken, Hard Rock Cafe etc pipapo


----------



## MarcusVonDerLeine84 (31. Juli 2022)

Ein günstiges Mikrofon-Set (Subzero SZC - 300 - USB) mit allen nötigen Zubehör (Mikrofonarm, Mikrofonaufnahme, USB-Kabel) und es hat keine 60 Taler gekostet.
Reicht dicke für Abends ein bissel TS oder Discord


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> [...] Hard Rock Cafe [...]


Nicht als Kritik gemeint, sondern als Frage aus Interesse:
Warum geht man in diese "Hard Rock Cafés"? Kann man das überhaupt noch nicht-(selbst)ironisch machen? Oder ist das sowas wie Groundhopping beim Fußball, dass man unbedingt auch beim Hard Rock Café Hinterposemuckel gewesen sein muss? Weil das noch in der Sammlung fehlt...

@T:

16GB DDR4 (Corsair Vengeance 3200Mhz), damit meine bessere Hälfte auch insgesamt 32GB im Rechner hat. Damit kann sie wenigstens grundlegend ihre MorphographX 4D-Bildanalyse hier im Home Office am Zweitwohnsitz machen, während das Labor umgebaut wird.


----------



## der_yappi (31. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nicht als Kritik gemeint, sondern als Frage aus Interesse:
> Warum geht man in diese "Hard Rock Cafés"? Kann man das überhaupt noch nicht-(selbst)ironisch machen? Oder ist das sowas wie Groundhopping beim Fußball, dass man unbedingt auch beim Hard Rock Café Hinterposemuckel gewesen sein muss? Weil das noch in der Sammlung fehlt...


Kein Ding

Ich find die Zip-Hoodies und die Polos passen mir ganz gut und die bieten mMn auch ne gute Qualität.
Und dann kommt halt noch das Groundhopping dazu - wollte in Glasgow auch noch in den Celtic Shop, hatte aber keine Zeit mehr. In Irland habe ich auch gerne bei Carrolls oder von Guinness was gekauft. In Nord-Irland auch ein Shirt von der Bushmills Destille.
Jetzt in Edinburgh ist mir ein *Black Sheep Coffee* verkommen - da gabs dann halt noch nen Becher (wer mich aus dem Bilderthread kennt versteht da den Gag )
Früher war ich auch gerne mal zum Essen drin weil die (damals in Dublin und Edinburgh) gute Burger hatten - aber wie das jetzt ist


----------



## max310kc (4. August 2022)

Zwar nicht nicht heute gekauft, aber nach ewigen Zeiten (ersatz-)geliefert. Mal sehn wann ich zum Gehäuse komme... Einen Baubericht wirds definitiv geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindercola (4. August 2022)

neues Tor für die Einfahrt steht endlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (5. August 2022)

7 Jahre Inspektion + TÜV fürs TöffTöff
Dazu noch nen neuen Satz Bremsen an der VA


----------



## Cook2211 (5. August 2022)

Den FIIO K9 Pro als Kopfhörerverstärker für daheim.
Und für unterwegs die nagelneuen Beyerdynamic Free Byrd.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. August 2022)

6 Dosen Level up - zuckerfreier Energydrink-Pulver.


----------



## der_yappi (18. August 2022)

Einen* Teufel Supreme ON* Kopfhörer als Ersatz für mein altes und ausgelutschtes Creative Fatl1ty Headset


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. August 2022)

Klamotten für eine Hochzeit,  zu der ich für Mitte nächsten Monats eingeladen bin.  (sinngemäßes Zitat: Dresscode gibt es,  abgesehen von Latschen-Verbot,  eigentlich nicht. Aber seid gewarnt: die Franzosen sehen immer ein bisschen mehr "fancy"  aus.)


----------



## Tschetan (18. August 2022)

Ein paar Pfannkuchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ein paar Pfannkuchen.


Du hast ein paar Pfannkuchen gekauft? :ugly


----------



## Tschetan (18. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du hast ein paar Pfannkuchen gekauft? :ugly


Nö, lecker!


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

Wohl im Thread vertan was?


----------



## Cook2211 (19. August 2022)

Weiße Klamotten für eine White Party. Da ich gemäß des Mottos meiner Lieblingsband üblicherweise eher "Dressed in Black“ unterwegs bin (in schwarz fühle ich mich am wohlsten), ist eine White Party eine echte Herausforderung für mich


----------



## psalm64 (21. August 2022)

Ist schon ein paar Tage her, aber kam Freitag an:








						MX Master 3S kabellose Maus – optischer 8K-Sensor | Logitech
					

MX Master 3S kabellose Maus kaufen. Präzise Abtastung, leise klickende Tasten, MagSpeed-Scrollrad, App-Anpassung, Flow zwischen Geräten und mehr




					www.logitech.com
				



In der Corona-Zeit ging meine alte alte Logitech Maus kaputt. Aber da ich eine dienstliche MX Master 3 habe, war das kein Problem.
Da ich jetzt aber seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr ständig im Homeoffice, sondern wieder im Büro bin und ich keine Lust habe meine Dienstmaus immer hin und herzuschleppen, musste also eine neue her...


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2022)

512GB Speicher für das Deck. Die 256GB Karte hat zwar noch das bessere P/L-Verhältnis, aber die 10€ waren es mir wert nicht umzustecken.








						SAMSUNG EVO Plus, Micro-SDXC Speicherkarte, 512 GB, 130 MB/s | MediaMarkt
					

SAMSUNG EVO Plus, Micro-SDXC Speicherkarte, 512 GB, 130 MB/s im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt kaufen. Jetzt bequem online bestellen




					www.mediamarkt.de


----------



## Tschetan (28. August 2022)

" meine Dienstmaus"  😂


psalm64 schrieb:


> Ist schon ein paar Tage her, aber kam Freitag an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2022)

Eine 1NCE IoT SIM für das Auto (10 Jahre Laufzeit für nominell 10€ bzw. 20€ inkl. Steuer und Versand). Zum Glück ist mein Vater als "Energieunternehmer" Umsatzsteuerpflichtig, denn die weigern sich immer noch die an Privatpersonen zu verkaufen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. September 2022)

Neue nette RAM 








						G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL16-16-16-36 ab € 235,60 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL16-16-16-36 ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 4000MHz • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-32000U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at
				



Es hat mich einfach gejuckt, ich wollte weg von den 16GB Single Rank, hin zu 32GB Dual Rank.
Mit 4000MHz läuft es auf meinem B550+5800X3D System natürlich nicht (synchron), ich muss erst noch raus finden was geht, erst mal läuft der RAM mit 3600MHz 16-16-16-36-1T, vielleicht gehen auch 3800MHz.
Das einzig umständliche war der Einbau, ein Lüfter war im weg, ich musste sogar die Grafikkarte (RTX3090 FE) ausbauen um den Lüfter aus und einzubauen... Krampf


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. September 2022)

Ne Anzug-Transporttasche. Irgendwann kaufe ich auch mal wieder Hardware. Versprochen.


----------



## chill_eule (6. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ne Anzug-Transporttasche


Sofern die RGB hat oder einen OC-Button, lassen wir das gelten


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sofern die RGB hat oder einen OC-Button, lassen wir das gelten


Führ mich nicht in Versuchung... verdammt, zu spät!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (9. September 2022)

Ein Pixel 6a in Charcoal.
Wenn alles optimal läuft für 147,20 €


----------



## der_yappi (10. September 2022)

Drei neue Jeans - passend fürs legere Private aber auch (zumindest bei uns) auch fürs Büro / die Firma.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2022)

Eigentlich noch günstig, aber früher bekam man dafür mal eine Mittelklasse GPU.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (11. September 2022)

Einen Wollpullover für 299€, einen Pulli für 179€ und eine College Jacke für 199€...
Edelstahl Schüsseln, Silikonschaber, und ein neues Holzschneidebrett.

nehmt mir den Geldbeutel weg


----------



## Blackout27 (12. September 2022)

Eine Elgato capture card hd60s+  (gebraucht) und ein 5m USB C Kabel mit genügend Datentransfer. 

Ich möchte damit meine Konsolen im Wohnzimmer abgreifen um entspannt von der Couch aus zu Streamen  

Rechenknecht ist ein Macbook das hoffentlich  ein schönes Bild liefern kann  

Na mal sehen ob das funktioniert ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2022)

De'Longhi Kaffee Vollautomat


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. September 2022)

Süssigkeiten für meine Chefin, Mon Cherri Ferrero Küsschen und den Martini... den hebe ich noch etwas auf


----------



## Dima1995 (12. September 2022)

Kann man 11 Anteile am Lyxor MSCI World hier mit angeben?


----------



## der_yappi (13. September 2022)

12 Monate A1 Anschlussgarantie für mein TöffTöff


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2022)

Ein Balkonkraftwerk in Einzelteilen
4x100W Module(ich brauch ~50cm Breite...)
1xChina Mikrowechselrichter
Und ein paar Kabel.
Die Halterung muss ich noch konstruieren.


----------



## Mahoy (17. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Balkonkraftwerk in Einzelteilen
> 4x100W Module(ich brauch ~50cm Breite...)
> 1xChina Mikrowechselrichter
> Und ein paar Kabel.
> Die Halterung muss ich noch konstruieren.


Interessehalber gefragt: Für direkten Verbrauch und ggf. Einspeisung, oder soll da noch ein Speicher ran?


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2022)

Standard Balkon Lösung, also Selbstverbrauch und gesperrter Zähler.
Eine ebenfalls angedachte "große Lösung" fürs Dach inklusive Speicher etc. braucht erstmal freie Handwerker und die nächste Eigentümerversammlung.


----------



## der_yappi (17. September 2022)

Jetzt schon meine zwei Kalender für 2023
Globetrotter Irland zum aufhängen (Monatskalender)
Irische Segenswünsche - kleiner Wochenkalender zum aufstellen für die Firma


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2022)

Einen 7700X für 399€; somit darf das letzte Haswell-System endlich in Rente gehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. September 2022)

Das hier:

Kopfhörer Ständer New Bee Universal Aluminium Kopfhörer Halter abnehmbare Headset Halterung für und alle Gaming Bluetooth Kopfhörer für und alle Gaming Bluetooth Kopfhörer (1 PACE, Schwarz) https://amzn.eu/d/70zAQPy


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2022)

Am Samstag Panasonic UB9004 UHD Player. Warn schnapper ich konnte nicht anders... hab fast fast 20% weniger gezahlt nur 830€


----------



## Schori (2. Oktober 2022)

80 Gelubte Boba U4T, 68cN.
Tippt ganz angenehm auch wenn der Hub kürzer ist als gewohnt.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Oktober 2022)

Samsung S22 Ultra
Handy Hülle
PreSonus Eris E3.5
nen Hoodie
ne Schere
Wäschekorb


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Halterung muss ich noch konstruieren.


Das wurde dann 
6* Winkelprofil 200 cm Baukasten-Schraubsystem
1* Verbindungsmaterial 40x Schrauben/Muttern
8* Stützenschuh U-form zum Aufschrauben 
8* Betonschrauben M8
Und eine Metallsäge


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2022)

Aso und ne Eureka Mignon Specialitá Espresso Mühle, hab ich mir gegönnt... aber schon mitte September.

viel besser als die olle Greaf 700. Endlich feines Pulver mit ganz  guter Durchmischung


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2022)

Neue Wohnlandschaft (Ok, meine Frau mit unserem Geld).
Soll am 12.10. oder 13.10. geliefert werden.
Die hier in Auberginefarben und gespiegelt:




__





						Trop Möbelabholmarkt GmbH, Möbel A-Z, Sofa + Couch, ALLE Sofa + Couch, KAWOO, KAWOO Ecksofa Santa Lucia - Polstermöbel, grauer Bezug Paris 20933 & Chromfüße – Stellfläche ca. 270 x 401 cm
					

Trop Möbelabholmarkt GmbH, KAWOO, Ecksofa, KAWOO Ecksofa Santa Lucia - Polstermöbel, grauer Bezug Paris 20933 & Chromfüße – Stellfläche ca. 270 x 401 cm



					shop.trop.at


----------



## soulstyle (4. Oktober 2022)

Eine RX6700XT und eine RX6600


----------



## der_yappi (8. Oktober 2022)

Meine erste "richtige" und "teure" Uhr
Eine *Seiko Prospex Landmaster Automatik* (SRPC31K1)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings zahlt das die Firma für 10 Jahre Zugehörigkeit bei mir in diesem Jahr


----------



## SpoonRest_D (8. Oktober 2022)

2x Kingston FURY RENEGADE SSD 1TB, M.2 , somit sind nun 3 im System  ..


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2022)

Eine gebrauchte MSI RTX 3060 Ti Ventus 2x, mit knapp 2 Jahren Restgarantie.

Viel zu teuer, aber meine RX 6600XT zickt rum. Entweder liegt es am Gerät selbst, oder AMD hat die Treiber mal wieder völlig vermurkst (Treiber-Abstürze bei Youtube, spontaner Shut-Down in verschiedensten Spielen). Reicht mir jetzt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eine gebrauchte MSI RTX 3060 Ti Ventus 2x, mit knapp 2 Jahren Restgarantie.
> 
> Viel zu teuer, aber meine RX 6600XT zickt rum. Entweder liegt es am Gerät selbst, oder AMD hat die Treiber mal wieder völlig vermurkst (Treiber-Abstürze bei Youtube, spontaner Shut-Down in verschiedensten Spielen). Reicht mir jetzt.


Na dann alles gute mit der neuen Karte! 

Habe mir ein gebrauchtes 5.1 Set mit 1 Jahr Restgarantie gegönnt. Logitech Z906. Wird wohl viel besser sein, als die winzigen TV Lautsprecher.


----------



## Schori (12. Oktober 2022)

2 Packungen eneloop pro und einen 65" UHD TV. 👌
Dank Prime Day tatsächlich deutlich günstiger als sonst.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer, aber meine RX 6600XT zickt rum. Entweder liegt es am Gerät selbst, oder AMD hat die Treiber mal wieder völlig vermurkst (Treiber-Abstürze bei Youtube, spontaner Shut-Down in verschiedensten Spielen). Reicht mir jetzt.


Welches Modell ist das denn genau?
Hättest doch auch erstmal umtauschen können.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welches Modell ist das denn genau?
> Hättest doch auch erstmal umtauschen können.



Die SWFT 210 von XFX. Fantastisches Design. Umtauschen kann ich ja immer noch. Aber das dauert auch Wochen mit ungewissem Ausgang.

Biete die "alte" Karte jetzt Freunden zum Testen an. Wenn sie da aus irgendwelchen Gründen stabil und auch Sonst zufriedenstellend läuft, wird sie zum Freundschaftspreis abgegeben. Da freut sich die Bagage von "Lebenskünstlern" drüber. Ich beschäftige mich mit Hardware und ihren Zicken lieber theoretisch, als selbst an Problemen rum zu friemeln. Ich will einfach funktionierenden Kram im wohlverdienten Feierabend/Wochenende.

(Nein, Konsolen kommen nicht in Frage =P )


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die SWFT 210 von XFX. Fantastisches Design. Umtauschen kann ich ja immer noch. Aber das dauert auch Wochen mit ungewissem Ausgang.


Ok. Ich bevorzuge Sapphire. Damit bin ich bis jetzt ganz gut gefahren.


----------



## Schori (20. Oktober 2022)

Neue Keycaps kbtfans für viel zu viel Gelth. 
Aber wer das Geld hält ist der Dumme.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

*Völkl - Racetiger GS RMotion 19/20 Ski inkl. Bindung*
Dank "alter" Technik geradezu billig. (rund 350€)


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2022)

diverse eBooks für meinen Tolino...


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2022)

Einen Ryzen 7 5700X hier im Marktplatz von @euMelBeumel


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Einen Ryzen 7 5700X hier im Marktplatz von @euMelBeumel


Schöner Kauf, hätte ich auch gemacht an deiner Stelle 


Bei mir war es ein 5800X3D, der den 5700X beerben darf. Und noch ein Arctic P14 PWM, weil einer meiner jetzigen ein komisches "Wimmern im Lager" hatte - sehr nervig.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2022)

- ARENA Herren Cobra Core Swipe Mirror Schwimmbrille
- Everything Everywhere All at Once - Mediabook (4K Ultra-HD + Blu-ray)
- The Northman - Stelle Dich Deinem Schicksal (4K Ultra HD)


----------



## Optiki (6. November 2022)

eine Wurkkos WK03, mal sehen, was die so kann für knapp unter 15 Euro


----------



## INU.ID (6. November 2022)

Ein PicoPSU und ein dazu passendes 12V "Notebook-Netzteil". Mal schauen ob das den Stromverbrauch vom mATX-Build mit 6W CPU noch mal positiv beeinflusst, oder ob das aktuelle (irgendwie auch schon ziemlich kleine) 350W Billig-Netzteil (was beim mATX-Gehäuse dabei war) gar nicht so ineffizient ist, wie ich aktuell noch vermute.^^

Einen 2-Port-KVM mit 7.1 Audio Ein- und Ausgängen (auf ebay für 11,50€ + Versand ersteigert). Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es KVMs mit 7.1 Umschaltung gibt.   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 5 Liter Isopropanol - für ~17€ inkl. Versand. Endlich sind die Preise wieder normal. 10€/L und mehr zu "Corona-Spitzenzeiten" waren einfach bissl zu frech.


----------



## LPFlexMan (6. November 2022)

Schön den 5800X3D bei Mindfactory für 359€ inklusive Uncharted Legacy Of Thieves...
Megageiles Teil, meine Frametimes sind in Borderlands 3 & Tiny Tinas Wonderlands so was von glatt jetzt - macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## GamingX (10. November 2022)

bin ja eigentlich nicht der typ, der fremden leuten auftischt , was er denn so alles tolles gekauft hat,

aber diesen kauf von heute, dann mal doch, mein neues morgen verschicktes Monster:

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D Boxed und natürlich Neu für läppische 306,89 Euro inkl. Versand,
damit bin  ich die nächsten 4-5 Jahre bestens mit dieser CPU ausgestattet.


----------



## Schori (10. November 2022)

Neue switches für die Keyboards. Das luben wird spaßig...


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. November 2022)

Einen neuen Schreibtisch und ein bisschen Zubehör.


----------



## taks (11. November 2022)

Ein Laubbläser: Makita DUB186Z
Und ein Abzieher für die Fahrrad-Tretkurbel: BBB BTL-14


----------



## PCGHGS (13. November 2022)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> - ARENA Cobra Core Swipe Mirror Schwimmbrille
> - Everything Everywhere All at Once - Mediabook (4K Ultra-HD + Blu-ray)
> - The Northman - Stelle Dich Deinem Schicksal (4K Ultra HD)


Und seit gestern: The Batman (4K Ultra-HD + Blu-ray)


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. November 2022)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Und seit gestern: The Batman (4K Ultra-HD + Blu-ray)


Guter Filmgeschmack 

@Topic: Ich Sparfuchs habe GoW Ragnarök bei Ebay günstiger bekommen.


----------



## SpoonRest_D (14. November 2022)

5 Büchsen Brot für schlechte Zeiten ....


----------



## LPFlexMan (14. November 2022)

GamingX schrieb:


> bin ja eigentlich nicht der typ, der fremden leuten auftischt , was er denn so alles tolles gekauft hat,
> 
> aber diesen kauf von heute, dann mal doch, mein neues morgen verschicktes Monster:
> 
> ...


WOW, den 5800X3D für 306,89€? Wahnsinn! Aber nicht zufällig bei Alternate? Da hat ein Bekannter für 299€ den 5800X3D geschossen und dann kam ein paar Tage später der Rücktritt vom Verkauf seitens Alternate, da es durch einen Softwarefehler zu dem Preis gekommen war...


----------



## der_yappi (15. November 2022)

Weihnachtsgeschenk für Muttern.
Eine Uhr von Bering aus der "_Purple Lights_" Serie
Und damit sie nicht Batterien wechseln muss habe ich die Solar-Version genommen.
Laut Homepage wären das 189€ - nach längerem Suchen und zusätzlichem Gutscheincode sind jetzt 135€ geworden.

Mal kucken wie der Händler ist... Nicht das ich da Pech habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastManStanding (16. November 2022)

Sony Alpha III mit 28-70mm + Sony 20mm 1.8 Festbrennweite. +Rollei C5i Carbon Stativ, _Kingston Canvas React Plus_ 128/64GiB. Rollei Fernauslöser für Belichtung über 30 Sekunden! 680€ weniger gezahlt


Naja und so 14 Blu Ray´s seit Oktober Zack Snyders DC Trilogie, Once upon a Time in Hollywood, The Sucide Squad, Birds of Prey, Joker, Eternals, Bullet Train, Doctor Strange2, Black Widow, Jungle Cruise, Tides, Kingsman Beginning


----------



## GamingX (19. November 2022)

LPFlexMan schrieb:


> WOW, den 5800X3D für 306,89€? Wahnsinn! Aber nicht zufällig bei Alternate? Da hat ein Bekannter für 299€ den 5800X3D geschossen und dann kam ein paar Tage später der Rücktritt vom Verkauf seitens Alternate, da es durch einen Softwarefehler zu dem Preis gekommen war...


ja genau da, von wegen Preisfehler, 5800X3D war schon im Versand und dann zurück beordert,

Fazit: nie wieder Alternate

ps. als trost habe ich mir eine Samsung 980 Pro 1TB für 111 Euro von Saturn gekauft


----------



## LPFlexMan (19. November 2022)

GamingX schrieb:


> ja genau da, von wegen Preisfehler, 5800X3D war schon im Versand und dann zurück beordert,
> 
> Fazit: nie wieder Alternate
> 
> ps. als trost habe ich mir eine Samsung 980 Pro 1TB für 111 Euro von Saturn gekauft


Mies. Das wäre wirklich eine Bombe gewesen…


----------



## wr2champ (19. November 2022)

Ein einziges Angebot hat mir Amazon's Black Friday beschert: Corsair H150i RGB Elite für 140 EUR statt 200 EUR (lt. Vergleich bei Geizhals). Da musste ich zugreifen.


----------



## GamingX (19. November 2022)

LPFlexMan schrieb:


> Mies. Das wäre wirklich eine Bombe gewesen…


wir werden die 299 Euro ob mit oder ohne Versandkosten sicher bald sehen, maximal in einem halben Jahr


----------



## Schori (21. November 2022)

Einen Dell G3223Q Monitor.
Dank Studentenrabatt und Shoop um die 566€.


----------



## Buchseite (21. November 2022)

Küchenallzweckschneider für Brot zu schneiden. Haben das Brotbacken für uns entdeckt.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (21. November 2022)

Einen FiiO D03K, um einen neuen Fernseher an einen alten HiFi-Receiver anzuschließen.
Habe den Tipp hier im Forum gelesen, Suchfunktion nutzen lohnt also doch.


----------



## der_yappi (21. November 2022)

Mein alter Flicker Code TAN Generator gibt allmählich den Geist auf.
Das Display hat Pixelfehler.
Und die App ist mir als alleinige TAN Möglichkeit zu instabil.
Also einen neuen TAN Generator bestellt um ein Backup zu haben.
Früher gabs den bei der Bank gratis - jetzt warens 21€ plus Versand...


----------



## M1lchschnitte (21. November 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mein alter Flicker Code TAN Generator gibt allmählich den Geist auf.
> Das Display hat Pixelfehler.
> Und die App ist mir als alleinige TAN Möglichkeit zu instabil.
> Also einen neuen TAN Generator bestellt um ein Backup zu haben.
> Früher gabs den bei der Bank gratis - jetzt warens 21€ plus Versand...


Gratis? Meine Ex-Sparkasse wollte vor ~20 Jahren auch knapp 20€ haben für das Ding. 
Inzwischen bin ich aber bei Smartphone + Fingerabdruck.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Gratis? Meine Ex-Sparkasse wollte vor ~20 Jahren auch knapp 20€ haben für das Ding.
> Inzwischen bin ich aber bei Smartphone + Fingerabdruck.


Bei uns haben sie damals ein "Beratungsgespräch" bei der Umstellung von Papierlisten angeboten. Nachdem mir die Dame nicht erklären konnte was an einer sicher aufbewahrten Papierliste jetzt so schlimm ist hab ich als Entschuldigung den Generator gratis bekommen. Sonst wären es afair 15€ gewesen. Smartphone ist definitiv das eine Gerät auf dem ich meine TANs nicht haben will. Zusammen mit der Banking App ist da ja gar kein zusätzlicher Faktor mehr.

@Topic: Zwei Ruhr.Topcards als Weihnachtsgeschenke.


----------



## taks (25. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei uns haben sie damals ein "Beratungsgespräch" bei der Umstellung von Papierlisten angeboten. Nachdem mir die Dame nicht erklären konnte was an einer sicher aufbewahrten Papierliste jetzt so schlimm ist hab ich als Entschuldigung den Generator gratis bekommen. Sonst wären es afair 15€ gewesen. Smartphone ist definitiv das eine Gerät auf dem ich meine TANs nicht haben will. Zusammen mit der Banking App ist da ja gar kein zusätzlicher Faktor mehr.


Ausser Bequemlichkeit gäbe es für mich auch keinen Grund für iBanking auf dem Smartphone  Habe den Generator auch kostenlos bekommen weil die App nicht auf gerooteten Smartphones läuft


----------



## Schori (25. November 2022)

Dell G3223Q.
Tolles Bild, schöne Farben und im Vergleich zum alten VA Panel keine Schlieren. Einzig das IPS glow nervt etwas.


----------



## wr2champ (25. November 2022)

Hast ihn bei Dell direkt gekauft? Dort ist er für 645 EUR.


----------



## Schori (26. November 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Hast ihn bei Dell direkt gekauft? Dort ist er für 645 EUR.


Genau. Mit Studentenrabatt für 612€ bekommen. Hab erst hinterher gesehen, dass man via shoop mehr hätte rausholen können.


----------



## der_yappi (28. November 2022)

2x Tickets für die Abschiedstour von *"Hannes und der Bürgermeister"*


----------



## INU.ID (28. November 2022)

Eine "Barebone-Powerbank" für bis zu 21 Stück !!! 18650er Akkus.








						4.77€ 43% OFF|21*18650 batterie Lagerung Box 22,5 W PD QC 3,0 Schnell Ladung 15W Fall Batterie Bank Power Lade DIY Ohne Drahtlose Shell B1S6| |   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2022)

Return to Monkey Island


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2022)

Auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt:

Currywusrt mit Curly Fries
Nutella Crepes
Heiße Schoklade

Probierpaket von ner Schwarzwälder Brennerei für mich
Als Nikolausgeschenk für Muttern einen "Schutzengel" aus Filz


----------



## der_yappi (3. Dezember 2022)

Geld ging an:








						Jetzt spenden
					

Spenden Sie für Menschen in Not! Wählen Sie auf unserem Online-Spendenformular schnell und einfach zwischen verschiedenen Optionen und Spendenhöhen. Wir danken Ihnen für Ihre Unterstützung!




					www.drk.de
				











						Menschen in Not - Pforzheimer-Zeitung
					

Menschen in Not - Pforzheimer-Zeitung



					www.pz-news.de
				











						Helfen auch Sie - Förderverein für krebskranke Kinder Freiburg e. V.
					

Es gibt viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten zu helfen! Werden Sie Mitglied und unterstützen Sie uns aktiv! Spenden Sie, wenn Sie es können! Organisieren Sie eine wohltätige Veranstaltung oder helfen Sie uns einfach bekannter zu werden! Wir freuen uns über jedes Engagement!




					www.helfen-hilft.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2022)

Friendly Fire 8 Merch (Gewinne werden komplett gespendet):
- Kaffeetasse (Starfield Sternenkarten-Design)
- Deko-Blechschild der "Friendly Fire Space Crew"


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Geld ging an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir gerade an

Kinder- und Jugendhospiz Bethel


*Edit:* Titan Quest Anniversary Edition


----------



## beren2707 (13. Dezember 2022)

Einen ATH-AD2000X.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2022)

Final Fantasy VII Remake im Doppelrabatt unter 40€.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2022)

Logitech G502 HERO High-Performance Gaming-Maus

von ursprünglich 90 Euro auf 40 Euro runtergesetzt. Danke für den Tipp @soulstyle ! 

Eine Garantieverlängerung um 3 Jahre habe ich auch noch genommen für 3 Euro.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Dezember 2022)

Gmmk Pro


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Dezember 2022)

Days Gone für den PC


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (18. Dezember 2022)

Hab mir vor kurzem meinen 2 Port RJ45 Switch Delock (manuell und bidirektional) bekommen.Aber die Lankabel dazu wird wohl nähste Woche eintreffen.Habe  2 PC,s,wobei einer als Hauptrechner und der andere Gaming PC verwendet wird.Somit kann ich mit dem 2 Port RJ45 Switch(er) je nachdem welchem PC ich nutzen möchte,einfach per Knopfdruck,den Lananschluss(1 oder 2) auswählen.
Und vor 2 Woche hab ich noch als zweit Handy für die Arbeit ,einen Poco X4 Pro 5G gegönnt(Mittelklasse smartphone).Soweit zufrieden damit,bis auf Foto(Markobilder),sie hat keinen richtigen.Doch normale Fotos und Nachtaufnahmen ist brauchbar und nicht schlecht.Audio(Musik) und Internet passt soweit.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

Gerade im Steam Sale:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Dezember 2022)

Teardown 

Auch im Steam Sale.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2022)

5 smarte Heizkörperthermostate inkl. Gateway.
Bin mal gespannt, ob die Dinger was taugen ...


----------



## chill_eule (24. Dezember 2022)

AoE IV 

Jetzt stelle ich grad fest, dass 500GB doch sehr knapp werden für meine Spielesammlung ^^


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Jetzt stelle ich grad fest, dass 500GB doch sehr knapp werden für meine Spielesammlung ^^


Ich habe auf meiner 1TB SSD noch 300GB frei.  Sind  14 Spiele installiert (davon aber  die meisten keine großen AAA Games) + restliche Daten. Spiele sind ungefähr 500GB davon.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2022)

Habe mir vorgestern den neuen Durchflusssensor Next von Aquacomputer für meine Wasserkühlung gegönnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein alter DFS, hat nichts mehr ausgeben wollen.


----------



## wr2champ (25. Dezember 2022)

Astro MixAmp Pro TR für Xbox/PC. Komischerweise hält mein 3,5 mm Klinke-Kabel meines Beyerdynamic MMX300 nicht im 3,5 mm-Anschluss meines Xbox-Controllers. Daher der MixAmp, um auch das Mikrofon vernünftig nutzen zu können. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clown44 (28. Dezember 2022)

Zum Jahresabschluss mal eben noch ein neuen Monitor bestellt:
https://www.amazon.de/Predator-XB25...computers&sprefix=monitor,aps,108&sr=1-4&th=1

Soll am 31.12. geliefert werden. Ich lass mich mal überraschen.


----------



## der_yappi (31. Dezember 2022)

Einen *TP Link UB500* Bluetooth Adapter / USB Dongle um meine Teufel KH kabellos am PC nutzen zu können


----------



## der_yappi (5. Januar 2023)

Eine Logitech M650L Maus
Meine Maus in der Firma (Logitech Marathon) war durch - also habe ich mir eine neue Maus bestellen lassen


----------



## HisN (5. Januar 2023)

X-Surf 100 mit Rapidroad


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Januar 2023)

Ich habe mir Dead Space Deluxe vorbestellt, Pflichtkauf für mich.
Da sie es schon mal verschoben haben, ein Zahlungskräftiger Publisher dahinter steckt, glaube ich nicht das es so ein technisches Desaster werden wird wie bei The Callisto Protocol.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2023)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Dead Space Deluxe vorbestellt, Pflichtkauf für mich.
> Da sie es schon mal verschoben haben, ein Zahlungskräftiger Publisher dahinter steckt, glaube ich nicht das es so ein technisches Desaster werden wird wie bei The Callisto Protocol.


Steckt da nicht EA dahinter?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Januar 2023)

Ja, und jeder Dead Space Teil war technisch sauber.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2023)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ja, und jeder Dead Space Teil war technisch sauber.


Ich wollte erst einwenden, dass Fifa 23 immernoch broke ist am PC. Muss aber fairerweise sagen, dass es mit dem Anti Cheat Programm zusammenhängt, welches bei Dead Space ja nicht vorhanden sein sollte.


----------



## LastManStanding (Sonntag um 01:48)

-*Seagate FireCuda 530 1TiB M.2. *---> Als Neue System Platte hat die 8 Jahre alte MX100 256GiB 2,5" SSD Abgelöst.
PC auf > alles rein gewämst > PC an > mit Paragon OS übertragen > Neustart >  Reihenfolge geändert > Alte Platte wurde gleich als belibiges Laufwerk erkannt und die Seagate als C:!
 Exclusive Einbau  10Min.

-*PCIe-->M.2. 4.0 Adapter DeLock*---->Datenrate wie beim durch die CPU versorgten M.2 Slot wird nicht mehr erreicht genau wie beim Zweiten M.2 Slot auf dem Board. Also drosselt der X570 Chip auf dem Board..., nicht aber wegen der PCIe Karte. Aber nervige Grüne LED aufen PCB die Dauerhaft leuchtet

-* BeQuiet MC1 Pro*---> auf der Seagate! Idle ist sie als OS platte 6 °C kühler als die Muskin, die zuvor im CPU versorgten M.2 Slot steckte. Die dort aber nur Daten Speicher war mit Board-Kühler. Jetzt ca 100GiB Kopiert gleichzeit Crystal Mark8 max 52°C (PC-Gehäuse 23°C) bin zufrieden.

-*GrauGear"Heatsink Kit"(M.2 passivkühler) *<----OMG, ich meine Kühler als mit der Orig.Asus Board Kühlung,... aber diese Befestigungsgummis....Hab die nur genutzt weil es der Letzte Slot ist, und nix beim Abfallen passiert, ich werde die Haltbarkeit testen- Neuigierde^^ Und wenn es soweit ist, mache ich Kabelbinder von mir dran 


Wie zu erwarten war habe ich keine Unterschiede durch die Geschwindigkeit... Oder vielleicht ....
-Ich glaube das Bild ist besser geworden... ich glaube auch das die Maus bei 20.0000 DPI angenehmer übers Pad gleitet. ...Leiser ist der PC dadurch zudem ebenso!---


----------



## HenneHuhn (Sonntag um 09:32)

Bluetooth-Kopfhörer: JBL Live 650BTNC. 

Primär zum Fernsehgucken gedacht oder zum Musik/Podcasts hören während ich Haushaltskram mache.


----------



## compisucher (Dienstag um 12:22)

Einen OVP 5800x3d für glatte 300 €, weil der Besitzer nun doch ein neues AMD 7000 System haben will.
Das ist ein wenig sinnfrei, weil ich meinen 5800x kaum auslaste, aber viel billiger werde ich den wohl nicht mehr in absehbarer Zeit  bekommen können.
Werde die nächsten 2-4 Jahre definitiv bei meiner "alten" DDR4 Plattform noch bleiben.


----------



## Elistaer (Dienstag um 22:27)

Man möge mich Steinigen:

Samsung Fold 4 ist zwar schon ein paar Monate her doch wollte ich erst meine Erfahrung damit machen fals es fragen dazu gibt, man kann ja nix bewerten ohne es Alltäglich zu benutzen.

Dazu kam Später noch die Watch 5 und die Buds2 letztere haben aber am Handy das Problem das Discord nicht funktioniert im Voice Chat wo ich noch nach Lösungen suchen.


----------

